# Subclass 190 time Lines



## askmohit

Hi, 

I have lodged my visa on 2/feb/2014 and till now I have no information about CO. So lets share timelines to have a fair idea.

Visa --> 02/02/2014
PCC & Medi --> uploaded
Co --> ?
Grant --> ?


----------



## chiku2006

askmohit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 2/feb/2014 and till now I have no information about CO. So lets share timelines to have a fair idea.
> 
> Visa --> 02/02/2014
> PCC & Medi --> uploaded
> Co --> ?
> Grant --> ?


Hi,

What made you think that process is slow?? you had lodged your visa on 02/02 and as per their website they are taking an average time of 3 months to process the visa.. which means your 3 months will lapse on 02/05. 

Take it easy buddy !!

Regards

Chiku


----------



## man111

askmohit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 2/feb/2014 and till now I have no information about CO. So lets share timelines to have a fair idea.
> 
> Visa --> 02/02/2014
> PCC & Medi --> uploaded
> Co --> ?
> Grant --> ?


visa loged 30/01/2014
CO????
Grant?
y process seems slow?


----------



## askchennai

ASKMOHIT is correct guys. I lodged my visa on 27th Dec. No email received from CO and not even know CO assigned or not. One of the other member told that he got an email from CO that Skilled Nominated visa category has limited visa available for this program year. So it means they are working out how they can distribute the available visas. So all 190 visa applicants has to wait and not to panic.

Even the visa quota over this year then your application decision will be queued and will get once they open in July.


----------



## NIKSS

sometime co does not sent any email, u might get direct grant...
subclass
1(90 and
489) 3 months


----------



## gkkumar

What I am seeing is bad guys.. I lodged for 190 visa on 20th Feb 2014.. Medicals done, PCC yet to be done.. No sign of CO yet.. Occupation - 262111 ( DBA )


----------



## gkkumar

askchennai said:


> ASKMOHIT is correct guys. I lodged my visa on 27th Dec. No email received from CO and not even know CO assigned or not. One of the other member told that he got an email from CO that Skilled Nominated visa category has limited visa available for this program year. So it means they are working out how they can distribute the available visas. So all 190 visa applicants has to wait and not to panic.
> 
> Even the visa quota over this year then your application decision will be queued and will get once they open in July.


For me, July is too far man.. :scared:


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What made you think that process is slow?? you had lodged your visa on 02/02 and as per their website they are taking an average time of 3 months to process the visa.. which means your 3 months will lapse on 02/05.
> 
> Take it easy buddy !!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chiku


Chiku, 

Our timelines are very close. Though the process time mentioned is 3 months, if documentation is on time and correct , people would be contacted within a month and grant in atmost 45 days ( most cases ).. I am a bit worried to see December people still waiting.. 
:smash:


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Chiku,
> 
> Our timelines are very close. Though the process time mentioned is 3 months, if documentation is on time and correct , people would be contacted within a month and grant in atmost 45 days ( most cases ).. I am a bit worried to see December people still waiting..
> :smash:


It seems everyone is in a great rush... let system take its own time and let things move at their own pace... unnecessary worrying about things which are beyond anyone's control is a futile excercise..


----------



## man111

askchennai said:


> ASKMOHIT is correct guys. I lodged my visa on 27th Dec. No email received from CO and not even know CO assigned or not. One of the other member told that he got an email from CO that Skilled Nominated visa category has limited visa available for this program year. So it means they are working out how they can distribute the available visas. So all 190 visa applicants has to wait and not to panic.
> 
> Even the visa quota over this year then your application decision will be queued and will get once they open in July.


But Immi Web says no occupation Ce ling for 190 visa is it. if so y????
is this vary with occupations?


----------



## NIKSS

guys,,, i applied in september 2013, my frnd applied august 2013, 489RSM WA, we both are still waiting for grant, and u guys telling that pepole getting grant in 2 months


----------



## chiku2006

NIKSS said:


> guys,,, i applied in september 2013, my frnd applied august 2013, 489RSM WA, we both are still waiting for grant, and u guys telling that pepole getting grant in 2 months


If you are from high risk country like pakistan then it can take 18 months as well. As every case goes for external cgeck.


----------



## Judy&Rob

I got my visa grant for 190 in abt 5-6 weeks.... I submitted everything from the off set, my CO was very quick and efficient


----------



## askmohit

Things Changed for the people who have applied or lodged visa in Jan and Feb


----------



## chiku2006

Judy&Rob said:


> I got my visa grant for 190 in abt 5-6 weeks.... I submitted everything from the off set, my CO was very quick and efficient


Hey Judy,

I believe country of origion matters a lot in the case of a migration process. It is purely my observation, candidates from UK have got their application processed at a very fast pace in comparison to candidate from Asian countries.

Regards

Chiku


----------



## chiku2006

askmohit said:


> Things Changed for the people who have applied or lodged visa in Jan and Feb


Hi Mohit,

May I please request you to share the details...

Chiku


----------



## askmohit

chiku2006 said:


> Hi Mohit,
> 
> May I please request you to share the details...
> 
> Chiku



Follow the thread 189 and 190 visa Applicants and you will see the quicker grants for subclass 189 visa and slower grants for 190 visa.

Thanks
Mohit


----------



## Judy&Rob

chiku2006 said:


> Hey Judy, I believe country of origion matters a lot in the case of a migration process. It is purely my observation, candidates from UK have got their application processed at a very fast pace in comparison to candidate from Asian countries. Regards Chiku


 Yes you are probably right, I was very on time submitting all my required documents, as soon as I was able to..... I suppose it also makes it easier when work references can be easily checked....


----------



## lkorniadi

Hi, I lodged my 190 visa on 26 Feb. I don't know how to upload the attachments and no Co allocated. Could anybody help because I have to complete everything within 60 days - in this case 14 April. Thanks


----------



## Judy&Rob

lkorniadi said:


> Hi, I lodged my 190 visa on 26 Feb. I don't know how to upload the attachments and no Co allocated. Could anybody help because I have to complete everything within 60 days - in this case 14 April. Thanks


hi, if you look through some of my previous posts, I've put something on uploading documents etc


----------



## gkkumar

Looking at the pace of grants I thought of resigning from my present job in India, as I have three months notice to serve before quitting. I now realize the importance of senior's advise on not to resign. I would have been in a bad situation had I resigned.

:nerd:


----------



## askmohit

gkkumar said:


> Looking at the pace of grants I thought of resigning from my present job in India, as I have three months notice to serve before quitting. I now realize the importance of senior's advise on not to resign. I would have been in a bad situation had I resigned.
> 
> :nerd:


Right, It would had been a bad situation if you had resigned.


----------



## chiku2006

Judy&Rob said:


> Yes you are probably right, I was very on time submitting all my required documents, as soon as I was able to..... I suppose it also makes it easier when work references can be easily checked....


Hey Judy and Rob,

I have also uploaded all relevant docs from the outset except PCC and medicals. I am in the process of arranging them and hopefully these will be arranged within this this week or early next.. then it will be CO's discretion to decide on my case. I believe it makes things easier for the CO if he / she has all the details in front of him / her...

May I please request you to share your timelines.

regards

Chiku


----------



## lkorniadi

thanks I can upload the doco now.


----------



## Judy&Rob

Hi Chiku,

Got invite for QLD sponsor 26/04, initially i put my EOI back in nov 2012, and was told I wasn't illegible ..... A different person re contacted me on feb 2013, who said I did qualify.... I had to provide contract of employment, commitment to work in qld, bank statements to the effect we could support ourselves... CO granted 15/05 My medical completed 20/05. Uploaded majority of docs pcc, employment history, skills assessment, degree education cert etc etc...immediately ... Then my medical last, as I had to repeat it, even though I had had one more in depth in England .. April 2012. Grant ... 27/05.


----------



## chiku2006

Judy&Rob said:


> Hi Chiku,
> 
> Got invite for QLD sponsor 26/04, initially i put my EOI back in nov 2012, and was told I wasn't illegible ..... A different person re contacted me on feb 2013, who said I did qualify.... I had to provide contract of employment, commitment to work in qld, bank statements to the effect we could support ourselves... CO granted 15/05 My medical completed 20/05. Uploaded majority of docs pcc, employment history, skills assessment, degree education cert etc etc...immediately ... Then my medical last, as I had to repeat it, even though I had had one more in depth in England .. April 2012. Grant ... 27/05.


Hi Judy & Rob,

That was fast !!

Lets see what happens in my case... I am not in a rush but I wont mind if grant is given asap, this will give me ample time to plan out things in a better way.

BTW, who am i chatting with here, is it judy or rob? and where are you guys in UK?

Regards

Chiku


----------



## Judy&Rob

Hi Chiku,

It's Judy... :-D 

Yes it was very quick.... CO was very good, ppl seem very wary of phoning them,I had to in my case, and she was very nice....
Hope it all goes smoothly for you..it wasn't in the first instance for us, as explained, being given wrong information, was very stressful ...but it all turned out well in the end 

We are in Brisbane....was in sunny Yorkshire, then came here on a 457 April 2012 :-D 

Kind regards
Judy


----------



## chiku2006

Judy&Rob said:


> Hi Chiku,
> 
> It's Judy... :-D
> 
> Yes it was very quick.... CO was very good, ppl seem very wary of phoning them,I had to in my case, and she was very nice....
> Hope it all goes smoothly for you..it wasn't in the first instance for us, as explained, being given wrong information, was very stressful ...but it all turned out well in the end
> 
> We are in Brisbane....was in sunny Yorkshire, then came here on a 457 April 2012 :-D
> 
> Kind regards
> Judy


Hey Judy,

I am glad things worked out fine for you guys.

I believe it entirely depends on a CO's mood at that point of time, if he / she is in a good mood then all will be fine and if not then it can be disastrous, its like a visa Councillor in an embassy... I remember when I went to US embassy for the very first time, i was asked innumerable questions and I had to show all sorts of documents to prove that I am not a potential immigrant, however after a few years, in the case of my children and wife, we were not asked even a single question and all were granted visa without uttering a single word. So it varies from one individual to another..

Anyways, how is the Aussie economy doing right now? and may I please request you to give me some insight on tax refunds for a family who has two young children (4 & 6 years)....

Regards

Chiku


----------



## rajfirst

*CO Allocation*

I had lodged my visa application on 14th Feb, 2014.

Still no information about CO allocation. Almost a month now.


----------



## chiku2006

rajfirst said:


> I had lodged my visa application on 14th Feb, 2014.
> 
> Still no information about CO allocation. Almost a month now.


Its been just 3 over weeks... their normal time is 6-7 weeks. However, you never know they may be working on your case even right now. .


----------



## rajfirst

chiku2006 said:


> Its been just 3 over weeks... their normal time is 6-7 weeks. However, you never know they may be working on your case even right now. .


I called DIBP on Friday. No CO allocation yet.

Normal processing time for previous applications is 3 Weeks for CO allocation and 1 or 2 weeks in addition for Grant.

The processing speed is relatively very slow post Jan.


----------



## chiku2006

rajfirst said:


> I called DIBP on Friday. No CO allocation yet.
> 
> Normal processing time for previous applications is 3 Weeks for CO allocation and 1 or 2 weeks in addition for Grant.
> 
> The processing speed is relatively very slow post Jan.


Yes it seems slow but we can just wait and watch...cant do anything beyond that my friend.


----------



## rajfirst

chiku2006 said:


> Yes it seems slow but we can just wait and watch...cant do anything beyond that my friend.


Who was the last one got 190 visa grant or CO allocation? Any idea guys?


----------



## gkkumar

rajfirst said:


> I called DIBP on Friday. No CO allocation yet.
> 
> Normal processing time for previous applications is 3 Weeks for CO allocation and 1 or 2 weeks in addition for Grant.
> 
> The processing speed is relatively very slow post Jan.


Hey Raj,

What did you ask and their response. Please share. Did they say anything on your grant ? Sometimes, we better call them. In one case, came to know through this form that CO allocation and grant being done, but the CO just did not email the grant. After the call the grant was sent the next day. :cell:

Cheers !!


----------



## rajfirst

gkkumar said:


> Hey Raj,
> 
> What did you ask and their response. Please share. Did they say anything on your grant ? Sometimes, we better call them. In one case, came to know through this form that CO allocation and grant being done, but the CO just did not email the grant. After the call the grant was sent the next day. :cell:
> 
> Cheers !!


Same old message. Official processing time is 7 weeks for CO allocation and 3 months for finalizing the Case after CO Allocation. However, I will call them next week also. Lets see what they have for me


----------



## reedtv

Is there anyone who knows how many places are left for 190 visa?


----------



## chiku2006

reedtv said:


> Is there anyone who knows how many places are left for 190 visa?


Is there a limit? ?


----------



## gkkumar

rajfirst said:


> Who was the last one got 190 visa grant or CO allocation? Any idea guys?


Who was the last one with 190 grant in this forum, any idea guys ? layball:


----------



## Judy&Rob

chiku2006 said:


> Hey Judy, I am glad things worked out fine for you guys. I believe it entirely depends on a CO's mood at that point of time, if he / she is in a good mood then all will be fine and if not then it can be disastrous, its like a visa Councillor in an embassy... I remember when I went to US embassy for the very first time, i was asked innumerable questions and I had to show all sorts of documents to prove that I am not a potential immigrant, however after a few years, in the case of my children and wife, we were not asked even a single question and all were granted visa without uttering a single word. So it varies from one individual to another.. Anyways, how is the Aussie economy doing right now? and may I please request you to give me some insight on tax refunds for a family who has two young children (4 & 6 years).... Regards Chiku


I think Australia has relatively been immune to the recession compared with England and Europe.... There have been cut backs, tightening of belts in my field(health) ,basically not employing ppl on permanent contracts etc.... Cutting down of staff numbers,voluntary redundancies,Whether this is just QLD I'm not sure about other states.... 

As for tax returns,we do not have children over here, my husband children live in Europe... And I salary sacrifice which is a fantastic benefit of working for the health service .

You could always look on the ATO site for more info, I'm sure there will be some info there ....


----------



## Judy&Rob

http://www.ato.gov.au


----------



## askmohit

gkkumar said:


> Who was the last one with 190 grant in this forum, any idea guys ? layball:


I believe there was a list in 189 & 190 applicants so I am not sure which one is last. :-(


----------



## askmohit

Lets Maintain Our Own List
*
Name ---------- Visa Lodged --- Co ----- Grant*
askmohit------- 02/02/2014-----?----------?


----------



## askmohit

This was the last list
*
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT*
08/01/14-------------UT0410----------------???????????----------------21/02/14
17/01/14-------------Gyan
02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
14/02/14------------rajfirst
20/02/14-----------gkkumar


----------



## reedtv

askmohit, you did a good job. hopefully you will be granted soon.


----------



## man111

askmohit said:


> This was the last list
> *
> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT*
> 08/01/14-------------UT0410----------------???????????----------------21/02/14
> 17/01/14-------------Gyan
> 02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
> 14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
> 14/02/14------------rajfirst
> 20/02/14-----------gkkumar


waiting for future plans


----------



## chiku2006

askmohit said:


> This was the last list
> 
> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
> 08/01/14-------------UT0410----------------???????????----------------21/02/14
> 17/01/14-------------Gyan
> 02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
> 14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
> 14/02/14------------rajfirst
> 20/02/14-----------gkkumar


Is this 189 or 190


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> is this 189 or 190


190


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> 190


Add me as well, visa lodged on 21/02


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> Add me as well, visa lodged on 21/02


VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-------------UT0410----------------???????????----------------21/02/14
17/01/14-------------Gyan
02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
14/02/14------------rajfirst
20/02/14-----------gkkumar
21/02/14-----------chiku2006


----------



## rajfirst

*Updated List*

VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-------------UT0410----------------???????????----------------21/02/14
17/01/14-------------Gyan-------------------27.02.2014-----------------:fingerscrossed:
02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
14/02/14------------rajfirst
20/02/14-----------gkkumar
21/02/14-----------chiku2006


----------



## rajfirst

*CO allocation*

Based on the above timelines, askmohit can expect CO allocation by end of this week or early next week.


----------



## man111

rajfirst said:


> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
> 08/01/14-------------UT0410----------------???????????----------------21/02/14
> 17/01/14-------------Gyan-------------------27.02.2014-----------------:fingerscrossed:
> 30/01/2014----------man111-------------????????co??? Grant????
> 02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
> 14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
> 14/02/14------------rajfirst
> 20/02/14-----------gkkumar
> 21/02/14-----------chiku2006


Gyan what is the response you got from your co? many forum users were talking about 190 visa programme level these days


----------



## reedtv

rajfirst said:


> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
> 08/01/14-------------UT0410----------------???????????----------------21/02/14
> 17/01/14-------------Gyan-------------------27.02.2014-----------------:fingerscrossed:
> 02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
> 14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
> 14/02/14------------rajfirst
> 20/02/14-----------gkkumar
> 21/02/14-----------chiku2006


add some information about onshore or offshore?


----------



## rajfirst

*Updated List*

*VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT*
08/01/14-------------UT0410----------------???????????----------------21/02/14
17/01/14-------------Gyan-------------------27.02.2014-----------------:fingerscrossed:
17/01/14-------------LynneHardaker------March 1st Week-----------:fingerscrossed:
02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
14/02/14------------rajfirst
20/02/14-----------gkkumar
21/02/14-----------chiku2006[/QUOTE]


----------



## askmohit

rajfirst said:


> Based on the above timelines, askmohit can expect CO allocation by end of this week or early next week.


I too hope so, I am planning to call them in next week to check my application status. Will update here whats the response.


----------



## rajfirst

*Updated List*

*VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT*
08/01/14-------------UT0410----------------???????????----------------21/02/14
17/01/14-------------Gyan-------------------27.02.2014-----------------:fingerscrossed:
17/01/14-------------LynneHardaker------March 1st Week-----------:fingerscrossed:
02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
14/02/14------------rajfirst
20/02/14-----------gkkumar
21/02/14-----------chiku2006
23/02/14-----------ME86


----------



## chiku2006

rajfirst said:


> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
> 08/01/14-------------UT0410----------------???????????----------------21/02/14
> 17/01/14-------------Gyan-------------------27.02.2014-----------------:fingerscrossed:
> 17/01/14-------------LynneHardaker------March 1st Week-----------:fingerscrossed:
> 02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
> 14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
> 14/02/14------------rajfirst
> 20/02/14-----------gkkumar
> 21/02/14-----------chiku2006
> 23/02/14-----------ME86


I just saw a post of 189 applicant. .. he lodged his visa on 4/2 and grant. In 6/3.. this is super quick..


----------



## rajfirst

chiku2006 said:


> I just saw a post of 189 applicant. .. he lodged his visa on 4/2 and grant. In 6/3.. this is super quick..


I have seen ppl who got 189 grant in just 16 Days. 

Find the user irrara


----------



## chiku2006

rajfirst said:


> I have seen ppl who got 189 grant in just 16 Days.
> 
> Find the user irrara


I know I saw that as well.... I havent seen 190 grant in the last few days.. I don't what's happening.


----------



## gkkumar

Gaurav Vas got his 190 grant yesterday ! Took almost 45 days for his CO allocation and another 15 days for his visa grant. Other timelines can be seen in "189 and 190 Visa Applicants" thread..

op2:


----------



## askmohit

gkkumar said:


> Gaurav Vas got his 190 grant yesterday ! Took almost 45 days for his CO allocation and another 15 days for his visa grant. Other timelines can be seen in "189 and 190 Visa Applicants" thread..
> 
> op2:


Finally something good to hear


----------



## askchennai

I lodged my 190 visa on Dec 27th and so far no communcation from CO. Finally I called DIBP day before yesterday and they told me that CO has been assigned to my case on 20th Feb. I asked about any issue in 190 visa and he said "Nothing", application is in General process so CO will contact if he need any information. I dont want to nudge by emailing them because it may delay the case further also. One thing I am happy is "Application" is in CO hand and it is "In process".


----------



## Jaime1984

Hi, I've been reading this forum for months now, great advice and has helped me along with my visa process. 
I applied Queensland ss 190 eoi on 27.01.14, invited to apply 28.01.14, lodged app 28.01.14, and got my grant this morning. So it took 6 weeks and 1 day for direct grant. 

So everybody keep your heads up! Hopefully everybody else gets some news this week. 
Good luck everybody!


----------



## kharelshishir

Jaime1984 said:


> Hi, I've been reading this forum for months now, great advice and has helped me along with my visa process. I applied Queensland ss 190 eoi on 27.01.14, invited to apply 28.01.14, lodged app 28.01.14, and got my grant this morning. So it took 6 weeks and 1 day for direct grant. So everybody keep your heads up! Hopefully everybody else gets some news this week. Good luck everybody!


U said u got grant from DIBP or SS grant from Qld on this morning?


----------



## rajfirst

kharelshishir said:


> U said u got grant from DIBP or SS grant from Qld on this morning?


He got his grant. He has mentioned clearly that he got invitation to apply on 28th feb and lodged application in 28h feb.


----------



## Jaime1984

DIBP grant!! 

My Queensland ss eoi was very quick, I got invited to apply the next day. 
I had 55 points plus the 5 points for ss, so a total of 60 points. 
Am also onshore, I live in perth wa, but moving to Queensland very soon now


----------



## rajfirst

Jaime1984 said:


> Hi, I've been reading this forum for months now, great advice and has helped me along with my visa process.
> I applied Queensland ss 190 eoi on 27.01.14, invited to apply 28.01.14, lodged app 28.01.14, and got my grant this morning. So it took 6 weeks and 1 day for direct grant.
> 
> So everybody keep your heads up! Hopefully everybody else gets some news this week.
> Good luck everybody!


Hi Jaime,

Congrats for your grant!

Are you an onshore applicant?


----------



## man111

rajfirst said:


> Hi Jaime,
> 
> Congrats for your grant!
> 
> Are you an onshore applicant?


Congrats friend.

Did you front loaded form 80 and 1221? which one we have to front load?


----------



## Jaime1984

Am onshore, I front loaded every thing, form 80 and the 1221, I used a agent, he recommended we fill in every form, pcc and Medicals, turns out he was right, 6 weeks for the grant ,


----------



## reedtv

Jaime1984 said:


> Am onshore, I front loaded every thing, form 80 and the 1221, I used a agent, he recommended we fill in every form, pcc and Medicals, turns out he was right, 6 weeks for the grant ,


Congratulations!


----------



## kharelshishir

Jaime1984 said:


> Am onshore, I front loaded every thing, form 80 and the 1221, I used a agent, he recommended we fill in every form, pcc and Medicals, turns out he was right, 6 weeks for the grant ,


Good on u jamie,
Did u claim experience points?
Dis they contact your employer? If yes? How.. By ohone or by email?


----------



## gkkumar

Jaime1984 said:


> DIBP grant!!
> 
> My Queensland ss eoi was very quick, I got invited to apply the next day.
> I had 55 points plus the 5 points for ss, so a total of 60 points.
> Am also onshore, I live in perth wa, but moving to Queensland very soon now


Congratulations Jamie !!


----------



## man111

askmohit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 2/feb/2014 and till now I have no information about CO. So lets share timelines to have a fair idea.
> 
> Visa --> 02/02/2014
> PCC & Medi --> uploaded
> Co --> ?
> Grant --> ?


askmohit did u get your co?


----------



## askmohit

man111 said:


> askmohit did u get your co?


No CO information till now :-(


----------



## rajfirst

askmohit said:


> No CO information till now :-(


Did you called DIBP?


----------



## askmohit

rajfirst said:


> Did you called DIBP?



No I have not


----------



## askchennai

DIBP websites says:"From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining" 

if you research something, we will get some fact.

This category includes 190 and 489 and total number of visa allocated for this category for this program year 2013-2014 is 28850.

If you look at the Skillselect last report, total number of nominations so far given by states and territory are 10257 till the end of January. Note that these nominations include both 190 as well as 489.

If you do simple math assuming all 10257 nominations so far nominated applicants got the visa also (Not so..) we have 18593 visa available to grant for this year. Wondering then why DIBP giving a statement that it has only limited visa available. 

Just for the name sake if you divide the overall visa cap into 3 category like following way.

28850 to 19233 - High Availability
19233 to 9617 - Medium Availability
9617 to 1 - Limited Availability.

Since we have 18593 visas available, they should say it is medium availability and not limited.

Please correct me if there is any worng in my logic or assumption.


----------



## chiku2006

askchennai said:


> DIBP websites says:"From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining"
> 
> if you research something, we will get some fact.
> 
> This category includes 190 and 489 and total number of visa allocated for this category for this program year 2013-2014 is 28850.
> 
> If you look at the Skillselect last report, total number of nominations so far given by states and territory are 10257 till the end of January. Note that these nominations include both 190 as well as 489.
> 
> If you do simple math assuming all 10257 nominations so far nominated applicants got the visa also (Not so..) we have 18593 visa available to grant for this year. Wondering then why DIBP giving a statement that it has only limited visa available.
> 
> Just for the name sake if you divide the overall visa cap into 3 category like following way.
> 
> 28850 to 19233 - High Availability
> 19233 to 9617 - Medium Availability
> 9617 to 1 - Limited Availability.
> 
> Since we have 18593 visas available, they should say it is medium availability and not limited.
> 
> Please correct me if there is any worng in my logic or assumption.


Your logic is absolutely correct, I have been thinking about it from long but havent come to any conclusion as no one knows what's actually happening... if there are low places left then states should slow down their invitation process..


----------



## p_sherman

askchennai,

My response posted in the 189 & 190 thread.


----------



## reedtv

p_sherman said:


> askchennai,
> 
> My response posted in the 189 & 190 thread.


who can tell us the number of places for 190?


----------



## p_sherman

reedtv said:


> who can tell us the number of places for 190?


DIBP themselves I reckon.


----------



## homsai

I've lodged my 190 on 16 Feb 2014. I am waiting for my visa to be granted. Good luck guys. By the way, I am a onshore graduate.


----------



## chiku2006

homsai said:


> I've lodge my 190 on 16 Feb 2014. Waiting for my visa to be granted. Good luck guys.


Is it on shore or off?? Have you heard anything from CO


----------



## homsai

chiku2006 said:


> Is it on shore or off?? Have you heard anything from CO



I am an onshore graduate. No message from Co yet.


----------



## reedtv

rajfirst said:


> *VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT*
> 08/01/14-------------UT0410----------------???????????----------------21/02/14
> 17/01/14-------------Gyan-------------------27.02.2014-----------------:fingerscrossed:
> 17/01/14-------------LynneHardaker------March 1st Week-----------:fingerscrossed:
> 02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
> 14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
> 14/02/14------------rajfirst
> 20/02/14-----------gkkumar
> 21/02/14-----------chiku2006
> 23/02/14-----------ME86


Is there any update?


----------



## Pame

gkkumar said:


> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
> 08/01/14-------------UT0410----------------???????????----------------21/02/14
> 17/01/14-------------Gyan
> 02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
> 14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
> 14/02/14------------rajfirst
> 20/02/14-----------gkkumar
> 21/02/14-----------chiku2006


Please add me 06/02/2014-------Pame--------????---------------


----------



## rajfirst

*Updated List*

VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-------------UT0410----------------???????????----------------21/02/14
17/01/14-------------Gyan-------------------27.02.2014-----------------
17/01/14-------------LynneHardaker------March 1st Week-----------
02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
06/02/14-------------Pame
14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
14/02/14------------rajfirst
20/02/14-----------gkkumar
21/02/14-----------chiku2006
23/02/14-----------ME86


----------



## salfons

Please add me as well
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
17/12/13-------------salfons----------------30/01/14---------------- ???????


----------



## Hedy

As for slow grant purpose.. am on 489 visa and u can add me as we have same processing time (190/489) 


Lodged 12/12/2013... CO allocated 5/2/2014.. medicals received 22/2/2014.. grant ?????


----------



## gkkumar

salfons said:


> Please add me as well
> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
> 17/12/13-------------salfons----------------30/01/14---------------- ???????


Is Egypt a HR country ? So slow even after CO allocation..


----------



## Hedy

gkkumar said:


> Is Egypt a HR country ? So slow even after CO allocation..


Same here.. and yes egypt fron HR countries am from egypt too


----------



## chiku2006

reedtv said:


> Is there any update?


Reedtv, whats your status? your name is not in the list, how come bro?


----------



## chiku2006

rajfirst said:


> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
> 08/01/14-------------UT0410----------------???????????----------------21/02/14
> 17/01/14-------------Gyan-------------------27.02.2014-----------------
> 17/01/14-------------LynneHardaker------March 1st Week-----------
> 02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
> 06/02/14-------------Pame
> 14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
> 14/02/14------------rajfirst
> 20/02/14-----------gkkumar
> 21/02/14-----------chiku2006
> 23/02/14-----------ME86


It seems that they have started processing January applications and February will b in next month (I guess)


----------



## chiku2006

Hedy said:


> Same here.. and yes egypt fron HR countries am from egypt too


Hi Hedy,

If you are from high risk country then I am afraid your application might take longer than average time.

All the best !

Best Regards

Chiku


----------



## rajfirst

*Updated List*

*VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT*

07/01/14-----------VIKRAMAV-------------18.02.2014------------------:fingerscrossed:
08/01/14-------------UT0410----------------???????????----------------21/02/14
17/01/14-------------Gyan-------------------27.02.2014-----------------:fingerscrossed:
17/01/14-------------LynneHardaker------March 1st Week-----------:fingerscrossed:
02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
06/02/14-------------Pame
14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
14/02/14------------rajfirst
20/02/14-----------gkkumar
21/02/14-----------chiku2006
23/02/14-----------ME86


----------



## sunil chopra

From where we can know whether quota under sec 190 has been exhausted or not and if yes whether we will get our fees refund or not


----------



## Pame

sunil chopra said:


> From where we can know whether quota under sec 190 has been exhausted or not and if yes whether we will get our fees refund or not


Please dont be so pessimistic. That will not happen, in worst case u will get a visa after july 1st, if u still insist to have one. Good luck


----------



## reedtv

Pame said:


> Please dont be so pessimistic. That will not happen, in worst case u will get a visa after july 1st, if u still insist to have one. Good luck


so take it easy.


----------



## samysunny

rajfirst said:


> *VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT*
> 
> 07/01/14-----------VIKRAMAV-------------18.02.2014------------------:fingerscrossed:
> 08/01/14-------------UT0410----------------???????????----------------21/02/14
> 17/01/14-------------Gyan-------------------27.02.2014-----------------:fingerscrossed:
> 17/01/14-------------LynneHardaker------March 1st Week-----------:fingerscrossed:
> 02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
> 06/02/14-------------Pame
> 14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
> 14/02/14------------rajfirst
> 20/02/14-----------gkkumar
> 21/02/14-----------chiku2006
> 23/02/14-----------ME86



Hello Raj

Do we have any excel online to track the above? If yes, please share.

Thanks


----------



## gkkumar

rajfirst said:


> *VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT*
> 
> 07/01/14-----------VIKRAMAV-------------18.02.2014------------------:fingerscrossed:
> 08/01/14-------------UT0410----------------???????????----------------21/02/14
> 17/01/14-------------Gyan-------------------27.02.2014-----------------:fingerscrossed:
> 17/01/14-------------LynneHardaker------March 1st Week-----------:fingerscrossed:
> 02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
> 06/02/14-------------Pame
> 14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
> 14/02/14------------rajfirst
> 20/02/14-----------gkkumar
> 21/02/14-----------chiku2006
> 23/02/14-----------ME86


Looking at the above timelines, I can expect a CO not before 1st April 2014. Until then chill and relax !!! 

:juggle::violin::drum::lalala:


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Looking at the above timelines, I can expect a CO not before 1st April 2014. Until then chill and relax !!!
> 
> :juggle::violin::drum::lalala:


I believe in my case it will be around mid april onwards.. I am taking it easy from day one as there is no point in getting hassled, things will take their own sweet time and move at their own pace. .


----------



## bazidkhan

gkkumar said:


> Hey Raj,
> 
> What did you ask and their response. Please share. Did they say anything on your grant ? Sometimes, we better call them. In one case, came to know through this form that CO allocation and grant being done, but the CO just did not email the grant. After the call the grant was sent the next day. :cell:
> 
> Cheers !!


Hi gkkumar.
I also applied on 20th Feb 2014. plz updates when got CO.
Best of luck


----------



## bazidkhan

As for as i have noticed, I guess every one of us will get CO with in 45 to 50 days. and suppose another aprox 2 months for visa grant. now evry one can calculate own's time line. How ever some exceptional cases may be there. Dont worry 28850 visas still remaining for us, we will get grant nearly. best of lauck to all and pray..


----------



## bazidkhan

As well as i belong to a high risk country still my friends have got their visas in just 4 months. so do worry abt HR and LR countries..


----------



## chiku2006

bazidkhan said:


> As well as i belong to a high risk country still my friends have got their visas in just 4 months. so do worry abt HR and LR countries..


Is India HR or LR country? I think its LR, isnt it?


----------



## ozbound12

chiku2006 said:


> Is India HR or LR country? I think its LR, isnt it?


No it's high risk. Any country whose passport holders are eligible for an ETA are considered low risk. This means W European countries, North American countries and some Asian countries only.


----------



## LynneHardaker

Any updates? I'm still anxiously waiting everyday

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## khanmujeebin

*190 Skilled Migration Western Australia*

Hello Guys ,

I just gone through the website for western Australia and find that they have invitations open for Network Administrator Network administrator under schedule -2 . I have done my assessment with ACS for 263111	Computer network and systems engineer for which the invitation is already closed .

Can someone guide me that even through my occupations is same but two different Skill code . I choose 263111 as initially i planned to apply under 189 skill independent , but now i am short with 5 points as ACS dedicated my 4 years of experience which was not expected . 

Do I need to do the assessment again for apply for state sponsorship under 190 also i am confused with additional requirement as per the criteria contract of employment for full-time employment for at least 12 months in Western Australia in the nominated (or closely related) Is that mandatory

Also About english requirement do i need Six or 7 in each module .please help


----------



## chiku2006

askchennai said:


> DIBP websites says:"From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining"
> 
> if you research something, we will get some fact.
> 
> This category includes 190 and 489 and total number of visa allocated for this category for this program year 2013-2014 is 28850.
> 
> If you look at the Skillselect last report, total number of nominations so far given by states and territory are 10257 till the end of January. Note that these nominations include both 190 as well as 489.
> 
> If you do simple math assuming all 10257 nominations so far nominated applicants got the visa also (Not so..) we have 18593 visa available to grant for this year. Wondering then why DIBP giving a statement that it has only limited visa available.
> 
> Just for the name sake if you divide the overall visa cap into 3 category like following way.
> 
> 28850 to 19233 - High Availability
> 19233 to 9617 - Medium Availability
> 9617 to 1 - Limited Availability.
> 
> Since we have 18593 visas available, they should say it is medium availability and not limited.
> 
> Please correct me if there is any worng in my logic or assumption.


Hi All,

This is what I found on the skill select:-

The Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements which can affect the order in which applications are considered during the programme year.

The current planning level for the Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration (GSM) category for the 2013-14 programme year is 28 850 visa places.

This category is for applicants who have been sponsored by an eligible relative or those who are nominated by a state or territory government agency. Skilled Regional Sponsored visas include:

Skilled Sponsored subclass 176
Skilled Nominated subclass 190
Skilled Regional Sponsored subclass 475
Skilled Regional Sponsored subclass 487
Skilled Regional (Provisional) subclass 489
Skilled Designated Area-sponsored (Provisional) subclass 496
Skilled Sponsored subclass 886.
From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.

The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements as follows:

decisions on state and territory nominated subclass 190 and 489 applications; then
family sponsored subclass 489 applications; and
any other Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM applications currently in the final stages of processing. This includes subsequent entrant subclass 489 applications which are exempt from the priority processing arrangements.


I understand from the above mentioned data is that sub class 190 will not be effected... please correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Looking at the above timelines, I can expect a CO not before 1st April 2014. Until then chill and relax !!!
> 
> :juggle::violin::drum::lalala:


I checked skill select and according to their website, 190 falls in priority 3 group and it takes an average time of 7 weeks to get the CO allocated and their processing time for sub class 190 is 3 months.


----------



## LynneHardaker

Is that 3 months once CO is assigned or from lodgement? Thanks

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## chiku2006

LynneHardaker said:


> Is that 3 months once CO is assigned or from lodgement? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


I believe from the date of lodgement


----------



## p_sherman

chiku2006 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is what I found on the skill select:-
> 
> The Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements which can affect the order in which applications are considered during the programme year.
> 
> The current planning level for the Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration (GSM) category for the 2013-14 programme year is 28 850 visa places.
> 
> This category is for applicants who have been sponsored by an eligible relative or those who are nominated by a state or territory government agency. Skilled Regional Sponsored visas include:
> 
> Skilled Sponsored subclass 176
> Skilled Nominated subclass 190
> Skilled Regional Sponsored subclass 475
> Skilled Regional Sponsored subclass 487
> Skilled Regional (Provisional) subclass 489
> Skilled Designated Area-sponsored (Provisional) subclass 496
> Skilled Sponsored subclass 886.
> From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.
> 
> The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements as follows:
> 
> decisions on state and territory nominated subclass 190 and 489 applications; then
> family sponsored subclass 489 applications; and
> any other Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM applications currently in the final stages of processing. This includes subsequent entrant subclass 489 applications which are exempt from the priority processing arrangements.
> 
> 
> I understand from the above mentioned data is that sub class 190 will not be effected... please correct me if I am wrong...


The current planning level for the Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration (GSM) category for the 2013-14 programme year is 28 850 visa places.

This category is for applicants who have been sponsored by an eligible relative or those who are nominated by a state or territory government agency. *Skilled Regional Sponsored visas include:*

Skilled Sponsored subclass 176
*Skilled Nominated subclass 190*
Skilled Regional Sponsored subclass 475
Skilled Regional Sponsored subclass 487
Skilled Regional (Provisional) subclass 489
Skilled Designated Area-sponsored (Provisional) subclass 496
Skilled Sponsored subclass 886.

From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.


----------



## chiku2006

p_sherman said:


> The current planning level for the Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration (GSM) category for the 2013-14 programme year is 28 850 visa places.
> 
> This category is for applicants who have been sponsored by an eligible relative or those who are nominated by a state or territory government agency. *Skilled Regional Sponsored visas include:*
> 
> Skilled Sponsored subclass 176
> *Skilled Nominated subclass 190*
> Skilled Regional Sponsored subclass 475
> Skilled Regional Sponsored subclass 487
> Skilled Regional (Provisional) subclass 489
> Skilled Designated Area-sponsored (Provisional) subclass 496
> Skilled Sponsored subclass 886.
> 
> From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.


Sherman, I am not clear what do you imply here..


----------



## p_sherman

chiku2006 said:


> Sherman, I am not clear what do you imply here..


It means the 190 is affected. It is clearly stated in DIBP's directive. Even more so from the bolded parts.


----------



## Hedy

So according to this, do we still have a chance to get a grant before next July :S .. DIBP are really confusing me


----------



## chiku2006

p_sherman said:


> It means the 190 is affected. It is clearly stated in DIBP's directive. Even more so from the bolded parts.


Yeah I know, in fact all 7 sub classes have been... However, 190 is second in priority after 176 or numbers are in ascending order??

Do you have any idea how many visas have been granted till date and how many are left?


----------



## tuba

Hi everyone,

We have lodged our visa on 13 dec. Occupation is mechanical engineer and visa type is 190. We frontloaded the medicals and most documents (Dubai and Qatar pcc missing). CO was assigned on 3rd feb. Then she asked for the pccs and employment proof. We sent the salary statements, etc. Then we received qatar pcc and sent it, then this wednesday we sent Dubai pcc and e-mailed it to her saying that now that we have provided all papers she asked, when can the application be finalized. She sent an email yesterday. The email is quite stressing  I'll copy paste so you can read as well. By the way, we checked the occupation ceiling for mechanical engineers. It's still 50% full by 2000 to 1000. But the skill select site states that now the grants are not subject to occupation ceiling limits any more  

Here is the email from our CO:

"The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 
The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.

I appreciate your patience in this matter."

What do you think? How slow can this be? If it was a matter of weeks, she wouldnt bother writing anything. I'm afraid this might mean months  Our agent is out of words. She says she has never heard somthing like this before...


----------



## Hedy

tuba said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We have lodged our visa on 13 dec. Occupation is mechanical engineer and visa type is 190. We frontloaded the medicals and most documents (Dubai and Qatar pcc missing). CO was assigned on 3rd feb. Then she asked for the pccs and employment proof. We sent the salary statements, etc. Then we received qatar pcc and sent it, then this wednesday we sent Dubai pcc and e-mailed it to her saying that now that we have provided all papers she asked, when can the application be finalized. She sent an email yesterday. The email is quite stressing  I'll copy paste so you can read as well. By the way, we checked the occupation ceiling for mechanical engineers. It's still 50% full by 2000 to 1000. But the skill select site states that now the grants are not subject to occupation ceiling limits any more
> 
> Here is the email from our CO:
> 
> "The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter."
> 
> What do you think? How slow can this be? If it was a matter of weeks, she wouldnt bother writing anything. I'm afraid this might mean months  Our agent is out of words. She says she has never heard somthing like this before...


Am in the same boat... received the same from case officer ..so confusing


----------



## p_sherman

chiku2006 said:


> Yeah I know, in fact all 7 sub classes have been... However, 190 is second in priority after 176 or numbers are in ascending order??
> 
> Do you have any idea how many visas have been granted till date and how many are left?


Again, from DIBP's directive



> The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements as follows:
> 
> *decisions on state and territory nominated subclass 190 and 489 applications; *
> then family sponsored subclass 489 applications;
> and any other Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM applications currently in the final stages of processing. This includes subsequent entrant subclass 489 applications which are exempt from the priority processing arrangements.


I trust that the above paragraph is clear as daylight.

And no, I do not know how many spots are left.


----------



## bazidkhan

tuba said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We have lodged our visa on 13 dec. Occupation is mechanical engineer and visa type is 190. We frontloaded the medicals and most documents (Dubai and Qatar pcc missing). CO was assigned on 3rd feb. Then she asked for the pccs and employment proof. We sent the salary statements, etc. Then we received qatar pcc and sent it, then this wednesday we sent Dubai pcc and e-mailed it to her saying that now that we have provided all papers she asked, when can the application be finalized. She sent an email yesterday. The email is quite stressing  I'll copy paste so you can read as well. By the way, we checked the occupation ceiling for mechanical engineers. It's still 50% full by 2000 to 1000. But the skill select site states that now the grants are not subject to occupation ceiling limits any more
> 
> Here is the email from our CO:
> 
> "The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter."
> 
> What do you think? How slow can this be? If it was a matter of weeks, she wouldnt bother writing anything. I'm afraid this might mean months  Our agent is out of words. She says she has never heard somthing like this before...


As for as i believe it is v clear.. the DIBP have now changed the ceiling limit for all occupations, now there will be only 1000 places for aeach occupation. Where as mechanical engineer occupation have crossed this limit . Thats y CO might have sent this email to u.. if i am wrong one can correct me...


----------



## Santhosh.15

bazidkhan said:


> As for as i believe it is v clear.. the DIBP have now changed the ceiling limit for all occupations, now there will be only 1000 places for aeach occupation. Where as mechanical engineer occupation have crossed this limit . Thats y CO might have sent this email to u.. if i am wrong one can correct me...


Buddy I just recieved NSW SS approval and about to lodge 190 Visa next week in Financial Investment Advisor cateflgory where only 111 visas are issued so far out of 3060.

What do you think can happen, Visa grant this year or post july??

Santhosh


----------



## p_sherman

Occupation ceiling is different from visa quota. 

Just apply, keep your fingers crossed and wait. It'll come when it comes.


----------



## reedtv

rajfirst said:


> *VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT*
> 
> 07/01/14-----------VIKRAMAV-------------18.02.2014------------------:fingerscrossed:
> 08/01/14-------------UT0410----------------???????????----------------21/02/14
> 17/01/14-------------Gyan-------------------27.02.2014-----------------:fingerscrossed:
> 17/01/14-------------LynneHardaker------March 1st Week-----------:fingerscrossed:
> 02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
> 06/02/14-------------Pame
> 14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
> 14/02/14------------rajfirst
> 20/02/14-----------gkkumar
> 21/02/14-----------chiku2006
> 23/02/14-----------ME86


Is there any update?


----------



## gkkumar

reedtv said:


> Is there any update?


Not yet from my side. Am still awaiting PCC from Hyderabad, PSK. Received Pre-verification notice on 4th March 2014 - verification done on 7th March 2014. No sign of SMS - for PCC pick up. CO assignment not expecting until 1st April 2014.

:horn::typing:opcorn:


----------



## chiku2006

reedtv said:


> Is there any update?


No update, things have slowed down.. lets see what happens during this week.


----------



## bazidkhan

chiku2006 said:


> No update, things have slowed down.. lets see what happens during this week.


Yes Chku2006, march last week and April 1st week are important for all who applied in feb. Hope for this.. insh


----------



## bazidkhan

reedtv said:


> Is there any update?


Include my data also.
visa lodged on 20th Feb 2014 
s.s south australia
visa 489


----------



## chiku2006

bazidkhan said:


> Include my data also.
> visa lodged on 20th Feb 2014
> s.s south australia
> visa 489


What's the difference between 190 and 489??


----------



## gkkumar

bazidkhan said:


> Yes Chku2006, march last week and April 1st week are important for all who applied in feb. Hope for this.. insh


Agree. BTW, Happy Holi !! Hope everybody is enjoying their Holi in India.. Next year, most probably they will be celebrating in Aus.. So, enjoy to your best !! :laser:

Next year onwards, won't be much apart from Christmas !!


----------



## bazidkhan

chiku2006 said:


> What's the difference between 190 and 489??



190 = stat sponsored visa but it is permanent resident visa(PR visa) it gives 5 points to applicant when apply for S.S to any state.

489= Also stat sponsored but temporary resident visa(TR visa) but obviously changed to PR 190 visa after 2 years. it gives 10 points to applicant when apply for S.S to any state.it is normally for 4 years.


----------



## khanmujeebin

bazidkhan said:


> 190 = stat sponsored visa but it is permanent resident visa(PR visa) it gives 5 points to applicant when apply for S.S to any state.
> 
> 489= Also stat sponsored but temporary resident visa(TR visa) but obviously changed to PR 190 visa after 2 years. it gives 10 points to applicant when apply for S.S to any state.it is normally for 4 years.


Hi Buddy ,

can you tell me how much score is required in IELTS for SA state sponsorship


----------



## bazidkhan

khanmujeebin said:


> Hi Buddy ,
> 
> can you tell me how much score is required in IELTS for SA state sponsorship


It depends on ur nominated occupations and is given in the SOL list of every state. Go and South australia current SOL list and thier site.


----------



## bazidkhan

hi all.. just saw this on immi site.. wat do u think abt this??/

Applicants should not contact the department to request that their application be exempt from the priority processing direction. Case officers do not have discretion to exempt applications.

"Applicants with a nominated occupation removed from the SOL who have already been allocated a case officer will be contacted directly by their case officer. Applicants with a nominated occupation removed from the SOL who were not allocated to a case officer before 1 July 2013 will only be allocated to a case officer when applications from higher priority groups have been allocated.

Many priority group 5 applicants still face a considerable wait until their application is allocated to a case officer for processing and may wish to consider other options. " 
plz give comments.. thanks


----------



## p_sherman

bazidkhan said:


> hi all.. just saw this on immi site.. wat do u think abt this??/
> 
> Applicants should not contact the department to request that their application be exempt from the priority processing direction. Case officers do not have discretion to exempt applications.
> 
> "Applicants with a nominated occupation removed from the SOL who have already been allocated a case officer will be contacted directly by their case officer. Applicants with a nominated occupation removed from the SOL who were not allocated to a case officer before 1 July 2013 will only be allocated to a case officer when applications from higher priority groups have been allocated.
> 
> Many priority group 5 applicants still face a considerable wait until their application is allocated to a case officer for processing and may wish to consider other options. "
> plz give comments.. thanks


Are you a priority group 5 applicant?


----------



## bazidkhan

p_sherman said:


> Are you a priority group 5 applicant?[/QUO
> U mean all these apply to priority group 5 applicant? but i guess these may be applied generally on all groups i.e
> Applicants with a nominated occupation removed from the SOL who have already been allocated a case officer will be contacted directly by their case officer. Applicants with a nominated occupation removed from the SOL who were not allocated to a case officer before 1 July 2013 will only be allocated to a case officer when applications from higher priority groups have been allocated...
> I guess this bcz many people(in priority group 3 even) are waiting long time for their visa grant while some people got their grant with in time frame declared by DIBP. I hve observed that the diff b/w them is in occupations only while other things b/w them are usually same as i noted in forums.. Thats the reason that the limited visa places are granted to some ones while others are pending still..
> thanks


----------



## manueel

Hi guys, any updates for Feb Application .. I don't know why they're so slow these days...!!!! My file was received on 15 Feb onshore.. Still waiting 4 CO...!!!!! 

Regards 
Manueel


----------



## gkkumar

manueel said:


> Hi guys, any updates for Feb Application .. I don't know why they're so slow these days...!!!! My file was received on 15 Feb onshore.. Still waiting 4 CO...!!!!!
> 
> Regards
> Manueel


Even for onshore applicants ??? !!!! What I have heard from offshore, the December last weeks and January first week applicant CO are being allocated. I think you should call them up and talk. Good Luck !!

Please post your timelines also.


----------



## gkkumar

07/01/14-----------VIKRAMAV-------------18.02.2014------------------
08/01/14-------------UT0410----------------???????????----------------21/02/14
17/01/14-------------Gyan-------------------27.02.2014-----------------
17/01/14-------------LynneHardaker------March 1st Week-----------
02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
06/02/14-------------Pame
14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
14/02/14------------rajfirst
20/02/14-----------gkkumar
21/02/14-----------chiku2006
23/02/14-----------ME86

Please update if there are any CO allocations..


----------



## reedtv

gkkumar said:


> 07/01/14-----------VIKRAMAV-------------18.02.2014------------------
> 08/01/14-------------UT0410----------------???????????----------------21/02/14
> 17/01/14-------------Gyan-------------------27.02.2014-----------------
> 17/01/14-------------LynneHardaker------March 1st Week-----------
> 02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
> 06/02/14-------------Pame
> 14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
> 14/02/14------------rajfirst
> 20/02/14-----------gkkumar
> 21/02/14-----------chiku2006
> 23/02/14-----------ME86
> 
> Please update if there are any CO allocations..


It's really killing me.


----------



## chiku2006

reedtv said:


> It's really killing me.


Your name is not in the list!!!


----------



## richardlee

I thought why only Hedy and tube received a mail regarding wait from CO.
I think it is beacuse their processing time is over 3 months, therefore co sent such mail.
It means that we 190 applicants might have to wait more than 3 months.

I will try to wait with my patience.
I loged my 190 visa March 5.

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## SS70011005

Hi,

I lodged my application for 190 for QLD on 5 Mar'14. Is it ok to submit Medical check before a CO is allocated? Or should I wait for CO's allocation?

How can I get it done??

Thanks.

SS70011005


----------



## askchennai

richardlee said:


> I thought why only Hedy and tube received a mail regarding wait from CO.
> I think it is beacuse their processing time is over 3 months, therefore co sent such mail.
> It means that we 190 applicants might have to wait more than 3 months.
> 
> I will try to wait with my patience.
> I loged my 190 visa March 5.
> 
> Good luck to all of you.


If you send an email to any GSM team, you will get an deafult email as an acknowledgement. In that mean they mentioned like below.

"**New**From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.Further information is available on the department’s website.
See: www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/processing-srs.html"


----------



## Hedy

askchennai said:


> If you send an email to any GSM team, you will get an deafult email as an acknowledgement. In that mean they mentioned like below.
> 
> "**New**From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.Further information is available on the department&#146;s website.
> See: www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/processing-srs.html"


That is true.. it was a reply to an email I Sent to CO. Anyways, we don't have an option but to wait more and more.


----------



## chiku2006

Hedy said:


> That is true.. it was a reply to an email I Sent to CO. Anyways, we don't have an option but to wait more and more.


The waiting game begins..


----------



## Santhosh.15

chiku2006 said:


> The waiting game begins..


Is it anything to do also with our nominated occupation ??


----------



## LynneHardaker

Solicitor advises that if I don't hear in next 2 weeks it will be July


----------



## Deejay_TNT

I merged it with the old list maintained by 0z_dream


09/11/13----------nupur-----------------CO: 16/01/14----------
09/11/13----------RPSunny-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
10/11/13----------singhda-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
11/11/13----------Maverick7185----------CO: 09/01/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
12/11/13----------rrag------------------CO: 13/01/14----------
12/11/13----------Zaxter----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 24/01/14 
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------------CO: 21/01/14----------GRANT 28/01/14
14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------------GRANT 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------GRANT 20/01/14 
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------------
18/11/13----------Natswray------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant----------CO: 16/01/14----------GRANT 03/02/14 
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------------CO: 14/01/14----------
22/11/13----------bal-------------------CO: 09/01/14----------
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------CO: 11/01/14----------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green-----------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 
27/11/13----------hashtagPR-----------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14 
29/11/13 ---------SandMine------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal----------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13----------priyank-------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13----------Afaque--------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13----------nadh1981------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 06/02/14
04/12/13----------bc_ashu---------------CO: 29/01/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
04/12/13----------upendrasingh--------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr----------
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------CO: 29/01/14----------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17---------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 
11/12/13----------IAA81-----------------CO: 30/01/14----------GRANT 03/03/13---------------MARCH
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-----------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY-----------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 
13/12/13----------delta40-------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14 
13/12/13----------tuba------------------CO: 03/02/14----------
16/12/13----------salfons---------------CO: 30/01/14----------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz---------------CO: 05/02/14----------
16/12/13----------Bliss---------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv--------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 
17/12/13----------Ramaus----------------CO: 31/01/14----------
18/12/13----------Peanut48------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14 
18/12/13----------thirusat--------------CO: 05/02/14----------GRANT 11/02/14 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
18/12/13----------yangxh7---------------CO: 11/02/14----------GRANT 18/02/14 
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas------------CO: 06/02/14----------GRANT 11/03/14-------------MARCH
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 
21/12/13----------AGNES26---------------CO: 13/02/14----------GRANT 17/02/14 
21/12/13----------adudecool-------------CO: 10/02/14----------
23/12/13----------itstudent1985---------CO: 06/02/14----------
23/12/13----------cherry83------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14 
24/12/13----------Deejay_TNT------------CO: 19/02/14----------
27/12/13----------askchennai------------
31/12/13----------n.sh----------------------------------------GRANT 19/02/14 
07/01/14----------VIKRAMAV--------------CO: 18/02/14----------GRANT 21/02/14
08/01/14----------ut0410----------------CO: 13/02/14----------
17/01/14----------Gyan------------------CO: 27/02/14----------
17/01/14----------LynneHardaker---------LE: 04/02/14----------
02/02/14----------askmohit--------------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith---------
06/02/14----------Pame------------------
13/02/14----------CSP-------------------
14/02/14----------Ozbabe----------------
14/02/14----------rajfirst--------------
20/02/14----------gkkumar---------------
21/02/14----------chiku2006-------------
23/02/14----------ME86------------------


----------



## rajforu86

Hi All
I don't think they are following the sequence of lodging visa date...if it was..then I would have been granted my visa by now as my visa lodge date is 5th Dec,2013...and I am staying here at Melbourne and doing job in the nominated occupation only..no idea what sequence they are following..

Hope for the best...


----------



## SS70011005

Add mine too..

SS70011005 --- visa lodgement date - 05/03/2014


----------



## gkkumar

SS70011005 said:


> Add mine too..
> 
> SS70011005 --- visa lodgement date - 05/03/2014


Welcome to the club of frustrated 190 applicants !


----------



## tuba

Hi,
I guess richardlee is right. We lodged visa on 13 dec and CO allocated on 3rd feb. She has asked for employment proof and pcc from qatar and dubai. When we sent the last document last week, we asked if everything was ok with the papers. She said yes but she cannot say how long it will take for finalization. I saw similar e-mails from COs in other threads as well. I'm afraid waiting time will be even longer now. So be prepared guys...


----------



## Deejay_TNT

Edited: font changed to Lucida Console

List updated. Added: SS70011005 --- visa lodgement date - 05/03/2014 + sorted


09/11/13----------nupur-----------------CO: 16/01/14----------
09/11/13----------RPSunny-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
10/11/13----------singhda-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
11/11/13----------Maverick7185----------CO: 09/01/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
12/11/13----------rrag------------------CO: 13/01/14----------
12/11/13----------Zaxter----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 24/01/14 
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------------CO: 21/01/14----------GRANT 28/01/14
14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------------GRANT 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------GRANT 20/01/14 
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------------
18/11/13----------Natswray------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant----------CO: 16/01/14----------GRANT 03/02/14 
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------------CO: 14/01/14----------
22/11/13----------bal-------------------CO: 09/01/14----------
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------CO: 11/01/14----------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green-----------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 
27/11/13----------hashtagPR-----------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14 
29/11/13 ---------SandMine------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal----------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13----------priyank-------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13----------Afaque--------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13----------nadh1981------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
04/12/13----------bc_ashu---------------CO: 29/01/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
04/12/13----------upendrasingh--------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------CO: 29/01/14----------
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 06/02/14
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr----------
05/12/13----------rajforu86-------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17---------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 
11/12/13----------IAA81-----------------CO: 30/01/14----------GRANT 03/03/13------------------MARCH!!!
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-----------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY-----------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 
13/12/13----------delta40-------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14 
13/12/13----------tuba------------------CO: 03/02/14----------
16/12/13----------salfons---------------CO: 30/01/14----------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz---------------CO: 05/02/14----------
16/12/13----------Bliss---------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv--------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 
17/12/13----------Ramaus----------------CO: 31/01/14----------
18/12/13----------Peanut48------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14 
18/12/13----------thirusat--------------CO: 05/02/14----------GRANT 11/02/14 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
18/12/13----------yangxh7---------------CO: 11/02/14----------GRANT 18/02/14 
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas------------CO: 06/02/14----------GRANT 11/03/14------------------MARCH!!!
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 
21/12/13----------AGNES26---------------CO: 13/02/14----------GRANT 17/02/14 
21/12/13----------adudecool-------------CO: 10/02/14----------
23/12/13----------itstudent1985---------CO: 06/02/14----------
23/12/13----------cherry83------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14 
24/12/13----------Deejay_TNT------------CO: 19/02/14----------
27/12/13----------askchennai------------
31/12/13----------n.sh----------------------------------------GRANT 19/02/14 
07/01/14----------VIKRAMAV--------------CO: 18/02/14----------GRANT 21/02/14
08/01/14----------ut0410----------------CO: 13/02/14----------
17/01/14----------Gyan------------------CO: 27/02/14----------
17/01/14----------LynneHardaker---------LE: 04/02/14----------
02/02/14----------askmohit--------------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith---------
06/02/14----------Pame------------------
13/02/14----------CSP-------------------
14/02/14----------Ozbabe----------------
14/02/14----------rajfirst--------------
20/02/14----------gkkumar---------------
21/02/14----------chiku2006-------------
23/02/14----------ME86------------------
05/03/14----------SS70011005------------


----------



## gkkumar

SS70011005 said:


> Add mine too..
> 
> SS70011005 --- visa lodgement date - 05/03/2014



09/11/13----------nupur-----------------CO: 16/01/14----------
09/11/13----------RPSunny-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
10/11/13----------singhda-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
11/11/13----------Maverick7185----------CO: 09/01/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
12/11/13----------rrag------------------CO: 13/01/14----------
12/11/13----------Zaxter----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 24/01/14 
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------------CO: 21/01/14----------GRANT 28/01/14
14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------------GRANT 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------GRANT 20/01/14 
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------------
18/11/13----------Natswray------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant----------CO: 16/01/14----------GRANT 03/02/14 
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------------CO: 14/01/14----------
22/11/13----------bal-------------------CO: 09/01/14----------
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------CO: 11/01/14----------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green-----------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 
27/11/13----------hashtagPR-----------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14 
29/11/13 ---------SandMine------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal----------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13----------priyank-------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13----------Afaque--------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13----------nadh1981------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 06/02/14
04/12/13----------bc_ashu---------------CO: 29/01/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
04/12/13----------upendrasingh--------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr----------
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------CO: 29/01/14----------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17---------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 
11/12/13----------IAA81-----------------CO: 30/01/14----------GRANT 03/03/13---------------MARCH
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-----------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY-----------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 
13/12/13----------delta40-------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14 
13/12/13----------tuba------------------CO: 03/02/14----------
16/12/13----------salfons---------------CO: 30/01/14----------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz---------------CO: 05/02/14----------
16/12/13----------Bliss---------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv--------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 
17/12/13----------Ramaus----------------CO: 31/01/14----------
18/12/13----------Peanut48------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14 
18/12/13----------thirusat--------------CO: 05/02/14----------GRANT 11/02/14 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
18/12/13----------yangxh7---------------CO: 11/02/14----------GRANT 18/02/14 
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas------------CO: 06/02/14----------GRANT 11/03/14-------------MARCH
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 
21/12/13----------AGNES26---------------CO: 13/02/14----------GRANT 17/02/14 
21/12/13----------adudecool-------------CO: 10/02/14----------
23/12/13----------itstudent1985---------CO: 06/02/14----------
23/12/13----------cherry83------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14 
24/12/13----------Deejay_TNT------------CO: 19/02/14----------
27/12/13----------askchennai------------
31/12/13----------n.sh----------------------------------------GRANT 19/02/14 
07/01/14----------VIKRAMAV--------------CO: 18/02/14----------GRANT 21/02/14
08/01/14----------ut0410----------------CO: 13/02/14----------
17/01/14----------Gyan------------------CO: 27/02/14----------
17/01/14----------LynneHardaker---------LE: 04/02/14----------
02/02/14----------askmohit--------------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith---------
06/02/14----------Pame------------------
13/02/14----------CSP-------------------
14/02/14----------Ozbabe----------------
14/02/14----------rajfirst--------------
20/02/14----------gkkumar---------------
21/02/14----------chiku2006-------------
23/02/14----------ME86------------------ 
05/03/14----------SS70011005--------


----------



## Deejay_TNT

Cool. Please people NOT on the list, add yourselves!


----------



## gkkumar

tuba said:


> Hi,
> I guess richardlee is right. We lodged visa on 13 dec and CO allocated on 3rd feb. She has asked for employment proof and pcc from qatar and dubai. When we sent the last document last week, we asked if everything was ok with the papers. She said yes but she cannot say how long it will take for finalization. I saw similar e-mails from COs in other threads as well. I'm afraid waiting time will be even longer now. So be prepared guys...


For Canadian applications, they wait for years.. we are just a few months away.. Trying to be positive..  but I feel like :frusty:


----------



## SS70011005

gkkumar said:


> 09/11/13----------nupur-----------------CO: 16/01/14----------
> 09/11/13----------RPSunny-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 10/11/13----------singhda-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185----------CO: 09/01/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
> 12/11/13----------rrag------------------CO: 13/01/14----------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 24/01/14
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------------CO: 21/01/14----------GRANT 28/01/14
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------------GRANT 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------GRANT 20/01/14
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------------
> 18/11/13----------Natswray------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 20/11/13----------190applicant----------CO: 16/01/14----------GRANT 03/02/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------------CO: 14/01/14----------
> 22/11/13----------bal-------------------CO: 09/01/14----------
> 23/11/13----------aryal-----------------CO: 11/01/14----------GRANT 07/02/14
> 21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green-----------------------------GRANT 28/01/14
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR-----------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14
> 29/11/13 ---------SandMine------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal----------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 22/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 02/12/13----------priyank-------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Afaque--------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14
> 04/12/13----------nadh1981------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 06/02/14
> 04/12/13----------bc_ashu---------------CO: 29/01/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
> 04/12/13----------upendrasingh--------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr----------
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------CO: 29/01/14----------
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee--------------
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17---------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14
> 11/12/13----------IAA81-----------------CO: 30/01/14----------GRANT 03/03/13---------------MARCH
> 11/12/13----------nicanikkz-----------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 12/12/13----------DKY-----------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14
> 13/12/13----------delta40-------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14
> 13/12/13----------tuba------------------CO: 03/02/14----------
> 16/12/13----------salfons---------------CO: 30/01/14----------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz---------------CO: 05/02/14----------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss---------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 16/12/13----------bobinv--------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------Ramaus----------------CO: 31/01/14----------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14
> 18/12/13----------thirusat--------------CO: 05/02/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7---------------CO: 11/02/14----------GRANT 18/02/14
> 19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas------------CO: 06/02/14----------GRANT 11/03/14-------------MARCH
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14
> 21/12/13----------AGNES26---------------CO: 13/02/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
> 21/12/13----------adudecool-------------CO: 10/02/14----------
> 23/12/13----------itstudent1985---------CO: 06/02/14----------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14
> 24/12/13----------Deejay_TNT------------CO: 19/02/14----------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai------------
> 31/12/13----------n.sh----------------------------------------GRANT 19/02/14
> 07/01/14----------VIKRAMAV--------------CO: 18/02/14----------GRANT 21/02/14
> 08/01/14----------ut0410----------------CO: 13/02/14----------
> 17/01/14----------Gyan------------------CO: 27/02/14----------
> 17/01/14----------LynneHardaker---------LE: 04/02/14----------
> 02/02/14----------askmohit--------------
> 06/02/14----------Neville Smith---------
> 06/02/14----------Pame------------------
> 13/02/14----------CSP-------------------
> 14/02/14----------Ozbabe----------------
> 14/02/14----------rajfirst--------------
> 20/02/14----------gkkumar---------------
> 21/02/14----------chiku2006-------------
> 23/02/14----------ME86------------------
> 05/03/14----------SS70011005--------


Thank you!!!


----------



## Deejay_TNT

Below is the summary. Please update the list yourselves. I recommend keeping font type to Lucida Console below.

- 

List updated. Added: SS70011005 --- visa lodgement date - 05/03/2014 + sorted


09/11/13----------nupur-----------------CO: 16/01/14----------
09/11/13----------RPSunny-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
10/11/13----------singhda-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
11/11/13----------Maverick7185----------CO: 09/01/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
12/11/13----------rrag------------------CO: 13/01/14----------
12/11/13----------Zaxter----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 24/01/14 
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------------CO: 21/01/14----------GRANT 28/01/14
14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------------GRANT 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------GRANT 20/01/14 
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------------
18/11/13----------Natswray------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant----------CO: 16/01/14----------GRANT 03/02/14 
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------------CO: 14/01/14----------
22/11/13----------bal-------------------CO: 09/01/14----------
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------CO: 11/01/14----------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green-----------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 
27/11/13----------hashtagPR-----------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14 
29/11/13 ---------SandMine------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal----------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13----------priyank-------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13----------Afaque--------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13----------nadh1981------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
04/12/13----------bc_ashu---------------CO: 29/01/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
04/12/13----------upendrasingh--------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------CO: 29/01/14----------
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 06/02/14
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr----------
05/12/13----------rajforu86-------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17---------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 
11/12/13----------IAA81-----------------CO: 30/01/14----------GRANT 03/03/13------------------MARCH!!!
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-----------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY-----------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 
13/12/13----------delta40-------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14 
13/12/13----------tuba------------------CO: 03/02/14----------
16/12/13----------salfons---------------CO: 30/01/14----------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz---------------CO: 05/02/14----------
16/12/13----------Bliss---------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv--------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 
17/12/13----------Ramaus----------------CO: 31/01/14----------
18/12/13----------Peanut48------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14 
18/12/13----------thirusat--------------CO: 05/02/14----------GRANT 11/02/14 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
18/12/13----------yangxh7---------------CO: 11/02/14----------GRANT 18/02/14 
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas------------CO: 06/02/14----------GRANT 11/03/14------------------MARCH!!!
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 
21/12/13----------AGNES26---------------CO: 13/02/14----------GRANT 17/02/14 
21/12/13----------adudecool-------------CO: 10/02/14----------
23/12/13----------itstudent1985---------CO: 06/02/14----------
23/12/13----------cherry83------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14 
24/12/13----------Deejay_TNT------------CO: 19/02/14----------
27/12/13----------askchennai------------
31/12/13----------n.sh----------------------------------------GRANT 19/02/14 
07/01/14----------VIKRAMAV--------------CO: 18/02/14----------GRANT 21/02/14
08/01/14----------ut0410----------------CO: 13/02/14----------
17/01/14----------Gyan------------------CO: 27/02/14----------
17/01/14----------LynneHardaker---------LE: 04/03/14----------
02/02/14----------askmohit--------------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith---------
06/02/14----------Pame------------------
13/02/14----------CSP-------------------
14/02/14----------Ozbabe----------------
14/02/14----------rajfirst--------------
20/02/14----------gkkumar---------------
21/02/14----------chiku2006-------------
23/02/14----------ME86------------------
05/03/14----------SS70011005------------

If you have any information to add/change, please help yourselves!
-


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



chiku2006 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What made you think that process is slow?? you had lodged your visa on 02/02 and as per their website they are taking an average time of 3 months to process the visa.. which means your 3 months will lapse on 02/05.
> 
> Take it easy buddy !!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chiku


.

Hi Chiku,

The 3 months is the total time frame required from day 1 to visa grant, not from the day you lodged your visa to grant.

The current timeline says within 7 weeks for subclass 190 from date of visa lodged.


----------



## man111

Deejay_TNT said:


> Below is the summary. Please update the list yourselves. I recommend keeping font type to Lucida Console below.
> 
> -
> 
> List updated. Added: SS70011005 --- visa lodgement date - 05/03/2014 + sorted
> 
> 
> 09/11/13----------nupur-----------------CO: 16/01/14----------
> 09/11/13----------RPSunny-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 10/11/13----------singhda-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185----------CO: 09/01/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
> 12/11/13----------rrag------------------CO: 13/01/14----------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 24/01/14
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------------CO: 21/01/14----------GRANT 28/01/14
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------------GRANT 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------GRANT 20/01/14
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------------
> 18/11/13----------Natswray------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 20/11/13----------190applicant----------CO: 16/01/14----------GRANT 03/02/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------------CO: 14/01/14----------
> 22/11/13----------bal-------------------CO: 09/01/14----------
> 23/11/13----------aryal-----------------CO: 11/01/14----------GRANT 07/02/14
> 21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green-----------------------------GRANT 28/01/14
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR-----------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14
> 29/11/13 ---------SandMine------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal----------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 22/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 02/12/13----------priyank-------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Afaque--------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14
> 04/12/13----------nadh1981------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 04/12/13----------bc_ashu---------------CO: 29/01/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
> 04/12/13----------upendrasingh--------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------CO: 29/01/14----------
> 05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 06/02/14
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr----------
> 05/12/13----------rajforu86-------------
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee--------------
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17---------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14
> 11/12/13----------IAA81-----------------CO: 30/01/14----------GRANT 03/03/13------------------MARCH!!!
> 11/12/13----------nicanikkz-----------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 12/12/13----------DKY-----------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14
> 13/12/13----------delta40-------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14
> 13/12/13----------tuba------------------CO: 03/02/14----------
> 16/12/13----------salfons---------------CO: 30/01/14----------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz---------------CO: 05/02/14----------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss---------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 16/12/13----------bobinv--------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------Ramaus----------------CO: 31/01/14----------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14
> 18/12/13----------thirusat--------------CO: 05/02/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7---------------CO: 11/02/14----------GRANT 18/02/14
> 19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas------------CO: 06/02/14----------GRANT 11/03/14------------------MARCH!!!
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14
> 21/12/13----------AGNES26---------------CO: 13/02/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
> 21/12/13----------adudecool-------------CO: 10/02/14----------
> 23/12/13----------itstudent1985---------CO: 06/02/14----------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14
> 24/12/13----------Deejay_TNT------------CO: 19/02/14----------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai------------
> 31/12/13----------n.sh----------------------------------------GRANT 19/02/14
> 07/01/14----------VIKRAMAV--------------CO: 18/02/14----------GRANT 21/02/14
> 08/01/14----------ut0410----------------CO: 13/02/14----------
> 17/01/14----------Gyan------------------CO: 27/02/14----------
> 17/01/14----------LynneHardaker---------LE: 04/03/14----------
> 30/01/2014-------man111--------------co????
> 02/02/14----------askmohit--------------
> 06/02/14----------Neville Smith---------
> 06/02/14----------Pame------------------
> 13/02/14----------CSP-------------------
> 14/02/14----------Ozbabe----------------
> 14/02/14----------rajfirst--------------
> 20/02/14----------gkkumar---------------
> 21/02/14----------chiku2006-------------
> 23/02/14----------ME86------------------
> 05/03/14----------SS70011005------------
> 
> If you have any information to add/change, please help yourselves!
> -[/QUOT
> 
> wish for our grants


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville - Updation*



Deejay_TNT said:


> Below is the summary. Please update the list yourselves. I recommend keeping font type to Lucida Console below.
> 
> -
> 
> List updated. Added: SS70011005 --- visa lodgement date - 05/03/2014 + sorted
> 
> 
> 09/11/13----------nupur-----------------CO: 16/01/14----------
> 09/11/13----------RPSunny-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 10/11/13----------singhda-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185----------CO: 09/01/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
> 12/11/13----------rrag------------------CO: 13/01/14----------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 24/01/14
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------------CO: 21/01/14----------GRANT 28/01/14
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------------GRANT 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------GRANT 20/01/14
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------------
> 18/11/13----------Natswray------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 20/11/13----------190applicant----------CO: 16/01/14----------GRANT 03/02/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------------CO: 14/01/14----------
> 22/11/13----------bal-------------------CO: 09/01/14----------
> 23/11/13----------aryal-----------------CO: 11/01/14----------GRANT 07/02/14
> 21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green-----------------------------GRANT 28/01/14
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR-----------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14
> 29/11/13 ---------SandMine------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal----------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 22/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 02/12/13----------priyank-------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Afaque--------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14
> 04/12/13----------nadh1981------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 04/12/13----------bc_ashu---------------CO: 29/01/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
> 04/12/13----------upendrasingh--------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------CO: 29/01/14----------
> 05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 06/02/14
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr----------
> 05/12/13----------rajforu86-------------
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee--------------
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17---------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14
> 11/12/13----------IAA81-----------------CO: 30/01/14----------GRANT 03/03/13------------------MARCH!!!
> 11/12/13----------nicanikkz-----------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 12/12/13----------DKY-----------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14
> 13/12/13----------delta40-------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14
> 13/12/13----------tuba------------------CO: 03/02/14----------
> 16/12/13----------salfons---------------CO: 30/01/14----------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz---------------CO: 05/02/14----------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss---------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 16/12/13----------bobinv--------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------Ramaus----------------CO: 31/01/14----------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14
> 18/12/13----------thirusat--------------CO: 05/02/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7---------------CO: 11/02/14----------GRANT 18/02/14
> 19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas------------CO: 06/02/14----------GRANT 11/03/14------------------MARCH!!!
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14
> 21/12/13----------AGNES26---------------CO: 13/02/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
> 21/12/13----------adudecool-------------CO: 10/02/14----------
> 23/12/13----------itstudent1985---------CO: 06/02/14----------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14
> 24/12/13----------Deejay_TNT------------CO: 19/02/14----------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai------------
> 31/12/13----------n.sh----------------------------------------GRANT 19/02/14
> 07/01/14----------VIKRAMAV--------------CO: 18/02/14----------GRANT 21/02/14
> 08/01/14----------ut0410----------------CO: 13/02/14----------
> 17/01/14----------Gyan------------------CO: 27/02/14----------
> 17/01/14----------LynneHardaker---------LE: 04/03/14----------
> 02/02/14----------askmohit--------------
> 06/02/14----------Neville Smith---------
> 06/02/14----------Pame------------------
> 14/02/14----------Ozbabe----------------
> 14/02/14----------rajfirst--------------
> 20/02/14----------gkkumar---------------
> 21/02/14----------chiku2006-------------
> 23/02/14----------ME86------------------
> 05/03/14----------SS70011005------------
> 06/03/14----------CSP------------
> 
> If you have any information to add/change, please help yourselves!
> -


Hi Updated,

CSP visa lodged date.


----------



## Neville Smith

deejay_tnt said:


> i merged it with the old list maintained by 0z_dream
> 
> 
> 09/11/13----------nupur-----------------co: 16/01/14----------
> 09/11/13----------rpsunny-------------------------------------grant 13/01/14
> 10/11/13----------singhda-------------------------------------grant 13/01/14
> 11/11/13----------maverick7185----------co: 09/01/14----------grant 11/02/14
> 12/11/13----------rrag------------------co: 13/01/14----------
> 12/11/13----------zaxter----------------co: 14/01/14----------grant 24/01/14
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------------co: 21/01/14----------grant 28/01/14
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------------grant 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------devesh_27-----------------------------------grant 20/01/14
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------------
> 18/11/13----------natswray------------------------------------grant 13/01/14
> 18/11/13----------chana-----------------co: 14/01/14----------grant 05/02/14
> 20/11/13----------190applicant----------co: 16/01/14----------grant 03/02/14
> 21/11/13----------rathesh---------------co: 14/01/14----------
> 22/11/13----------bal-------------------co: 09/01/14----------
> 23/11/13----------aryal-----------------co: 11/01/14----------grant 07/02/14
> 21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green-----------------------------grant 28/01/14
> 27/11/13----------hashtagpr-----------------------------------grant 13/02/14
> 29/11/13 ---------sandmine------------------------------------grant 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal----------------------------------grant 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------grant 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------anj79-----------------co: 14/01/14----------grant 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------co: 18/01/14----------grant 22/01/14
> 02/12/13----------vamshi4happy----------co: 18/01/14----------grant 05/02/14
> 02/12/13----------priyank-------------------------------------grant 18/01/14
> 02/12/13----------afaque--------------------------------------grant 21/01/14
> 04/12/13----------nadh1981------------------------------------grant 10/02/14
> 05/12/13----------sharmaabhi------------co: 18/01/14----------grant 06/02/14
> 04/12/13----------bc_ashu---------------co: 29/01/14----------grant 17/02/14
> 04/12/13----------upendrasingh--------------------------------grant 06/02/14
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr----------
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------co: 29/01/14----------
> 06/12/13----------sunnydee--------------
> 06/12/13----------jellybean17---------------------------------grant 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------------grant 29/01/14
> 11/12/13----------iaa81-----------------co: 30/01/14----------grant 03/03/13---------------march
> 11/12/13----------nicanikkz-----------------------------------grant 04/02/14
> 12/12/13----------dky-----------------------------------------grant 03/02/14
> 13/12/13----------delta40-------------------------------------grant 14/02/14
> 13/12/13----------tuba------------------co: 03/02/14----------
> 16/12/13----------salfons---------------co: 30/01/14----------
> 16/12/13----------samd_oz---------------co: 05/02/14----------
> 16/12/13----------bliss---------------------------------------grant 10/02/14
> 16/12/13----------bobinv--------------------------------------grant 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------grant 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------ramaus----------------co: 31/01/14----------
> 18/12/13----------peanut48------------------------------------grant 17/02/14
> 18/12/13----------thirusat--------------co: 05/02/14----------grant 11/02/14
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori------------------------------grant 06/02/14
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7---------------co: 11/02/14----------grant 18/02/14
> 19/12/13----------gaurav vas------------co: 06/02/14----------grant 11/03/14-------------march
> 19/12/13----------sai2aus-------------------------------------grant 05/02/14
> 21/12/13----------agnes26---------------co: 13/02/14----------grant 17/02/14
> 21/12/13----------adudecool-------------co: 10/02/14----------
> 23/12/13----------itstudent1985---------co: 06/02/14----------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83------------------------------------grant 12/02/14
> 24/12/13----------deejay_tnt------------co: 19/02/14----------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai------------
> 31/12/13----------n.sh----------------------------------------grant 19/02/14
> 07/01/14----------vikramav--------------co: 18/02/14----------grant 21/02/14
> 08/01/14----------ut0410----------------co: 13/02/14----------
> 17/01/14----------gyan------------------co: 27/02/14----------
> 17/01/14----------lynnehardaker---------le: 04/02/14----------
> 02/02/14----------askmohit--------------
> 06/02/14----------neville smith---------
> 06/02/14----------pame------------------
> 14/02/14----------ozbabe----------------
> 14/02/14----------rajfirst--------------
> 20/02/14----------gkkumar---------------
> 21/02/14----------chiku2006-------------
> 23/02/14----------me86------------------


06/03/14----------csp-------------------


----------



## rajforu86

Hi Deejay
Please add mine too..

rajforu86 - 05/12/2013 - Visa Lodge Date


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



rajforu86 said:


> Hi Deejay
> Please add mine too..
> 
> rajforu86 - 05/12/2013 - Visa Lodge Date


.

Hi Deejay,

Assuming you are onshore.


----------



## bhupen008

man111 , you got your VISA?


----------



## sunnyC

Please include me in the list sunnyC lodge 14/3 offshore


----------



## SS70011005

Hi Guys,

Quick help. Should I get my PCC and Health Check done before I get CO allocated? or should I wait for CO to tell me (whebever he gets allocated)?

Thanks.


----------



## harneek

Hi, Also add me 

190 Visa - lodge 05.02.14. NO CO till date


----------



## Hedy

Great to see that some of the mates lodged mid of December2013 were granted in March 2014... Still there is a hope


----------



## rajforu86

Yes Heidy...still there is a hope...what's ur point score?


----------



## chiku2006

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Chiku,
> 
> The 3 months is the total time frame required from day 1 to visa grant, not from the day you lodged your visa to grant.
> 
> The current timeline says within 7 weeks for subclass 190 from date of visa lodged.


I dont think thats the case and it can never be 3 months from the day one, everyone takes different time while arranging docs and in some cases it takes more than 3 months to get the invite for EOI. It has to be 3 months from the date of lodging the visa.

7 weeks timeline is for the CO allcoation and it is also from the date of lodgement of the visa...


----------



## Deejay_TNT

rajforu86 said:


> Hi Deejay
> Please add mine too..


Hi. I added you earlier (you were already in my list).



Neville Smith said:


> .
> Assuming you are onshore.


I'm offshore. I'll update my signature now.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

Below is the latest updated summary. Please update the list yourselves. I recommend keeping font type to Lucida Console below.

- 




09/11/13----------nupur-----------------CO: 16/01/14----------
09/11/13----------RPSunny-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
10/11/13----------singhda-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
11/11/13----------Maverick7185----------CO: 09/01/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
12/11/13----------rrag------------------CO: 13/01/14----------
12/11/13----------Zaxter----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 24/01/14 
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------------CO: 21/01/14----------GRANT 28/01/14
14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------------GRANT 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------GRANT 20/01/14 
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------------
18/11/13----------Natswray------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant----------CO: 16/01/14----------GRANT 03/02/14 
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------------CO: 14/01/14----------
22/11/13----------bal-------------------CO: 09/01/14----------
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------CO: 11/01/14----------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green-----------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 
27/11/13----------hashtagPR-----------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14 
29/11/13 ---------SandMine------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal----------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13----------priyank-------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13----------Afaque--------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13----------nadh1981------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
04/12/13----------bc_ashu---------------CO: 29/01/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
04/12/13----------upendrasingh--------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------CO: 29/01/14----------
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 06/02/14
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr----------
05/12/13----------rajforu86-------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17---------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 
11/12/13----------IAA81-----------------CO: 30/01/14----------GRANT 03/03/13------------------MARCH!!!
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-----------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY-----------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 
13/12/13----------delta40-------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14 
13/12/13----------tuba------------------CO: 03/02/14----------
16/12/13----------salfons---------------CO: 30/01/14----------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz---------------CO: 05/02/14----------
16/12/13----------Bliss---------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv--------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 
17/12/13----------Ramaus----------------CO: 31/01/14----------
18/12/13----------Peanut48------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14 
18/12/13----------thirusat--------------CO: 05/02/14----------GRANT 11/02/14 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
18/12/13----------yangxh7---------------CO: 11/02/14----------GRANT 18/02/14 
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas------------CO: 06/02/14----------GRANT 11/03/14------------------MARCH!!!
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 
21/12/13----------AGNES26---------------CO: 13/02/14----------GRANT 17/02/14 
21/12/13----------adudecool-------------CO: 10/02/14----------
23/12/13----------itstudent1985---------CO: 06/02/14----------
23/12/13----------cherry83------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14 
24/12/13----------Deejay_TNT------------CO: 19/02/14----------
27/12/13----------askchennai------------
31/12/13----------n.sh----------------------------------------GRANT 19/02/14 
07/01/14----------VIKRAMAV--------------CO: 18/02/14----------GRANT 21/02/14
08/01/14----------ut0410----------------CO: 13/02/14----------
17/01/14----------Gyan------------------CO: 27/02/14----------
17/01/14----------LynneHardaker---------LE: 04/03/14----------
30/01/14----------man111----------------
02/02/14----------askmohit--------------
05/02/14----------harneek---------------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith---------
06/02/14----------Pame------------------
13/02/14----------CSP-------------------
14/02/14----------Ozbabe----------------
14/02/14----------rajfirst--------------
20/02/14----------gkkumar---------------
21/02/14----------chiku2006-------------
23/02/14----------ME86------------------
05/03/14----------SS70011005------------
06/03/14----------CSP-------------------
14/03/14----------sunnyC----------------

If you have any information to add/change, please help yourselves!


----------



## SS70011005

Hi Chiku2006,

Quick help. Should I get my PCC & Health check done before CO or after he asks me?

Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## rajforu86

Hi Deejay

Great work..how are you managing such a long list...excellent work mate...

Raj


----------



## Deejay_TNT

rajforu86 said:


> Hi Deejay
> 
> Great work..how are you managing such a long list...excellent work mate...
> 
> Raj


Thanks, Raj. I have a copy on my PC, just going through the forum pages periodically.


*BTW, it seems like (according to the list) the last CO assignment/request for documents was on 27/02/2014 (which is exactly one day prior to last page modification at Processing of Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration Visas).

No requests for additional documents seem to have happened since then.*


----------



## chiku2006

SS70011005 said:


> Hi Chiku2006,
> 
> Quick help. Should I get my PCC & Health check done before CO or after he asks me?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes you should, there is no harm in fact it will do good to your case !!


----------



## SS70011005

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Updated,
> 
> CSP visa lodged date.





chiku2006 said:


> Yes you should, there is no harm in fact it will do good to your case !!


Thanks Buddy


----------



## Hedy

rajforu86 said:


> Yes Heidy...still there is a hope...what's ur point score?


60 points - but for 489 visa SS ; SA


----------



## rajforu86

Hi heidy

It's great...bcos 489 visas are in highest priority right now...I. think u shd get it shortly...


----------



## rajforu86

Heidi
Are you living and working there?...I think in that case ur case will be strong..


----------



## Hedy

rajforu86 said:


> Heidi
> Are you living and working there?...I think in that case ur case will be strong..


No am offshore


----------



## Hedy

rajforu86 said:


> Hi heidy
> 
> It's great...bcos 489 visas are in highest priority right now...I. think u shd get it shortly...


Well I hope so !! But obviously won't be before July I think


----------



## NIKSS

*hi*

dear smith, 
3 mnths processing time means, after lodgment visa , CO will alocate in 7 weeks and visa get finalised in 3 mnths


----------



## prseeker

Guys , 

I read that cases will be rolled over to July , is this the case with only 190 or will be affecting 189 as well?

Regards


----------



## gkkumar

prseeker said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I read that cases will be rolled over to July , is this the case with only 190 or will be affecting 189 as well?
> 
> Regards


Each and every case ?? !! Source ???


----------



## gkkumar

prseeker said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I read that cases will be rolled over to July , is this the case with only 190 or will be affecting 189 as well?
> 
> Regards


I checked with my agent today and he said that there is very high possibility that I get the visa before July 2014 itself.


----------



## prseeker

gkkumar said:


> Each and every case ?? !! Source ???





gkkumar said:


> I checked with my agent today and he said that there is very high possibility that I get the visa before July 2014 itself.


Dude , let me repeat my question . Are these speculations limited to 190 or they include 189 as well . 

Regards


----------



## bazidkhan

Updated list..
09/11/13----------nupur-----------------CO: 16/01/14----------
09/11/13----------RPSunny-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
10/11/13----------singhda-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
11/11/13----------Maverick7185----------CO: 09/01/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
12/11/13----------rrag------------------CO: 13/01/14----------
12/11/13----------Zaxter----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 24/01/14 
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------------CO: 21/01/14----------GRANT 28/01/14
14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------------GRANT 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------GRANT 20/01/14 
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------------
18/11/13----------Natswray------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant----------CO: 16/01/14----------GRANT 03/02/14 
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------------CO: 14/01/14----------
22/11/13----------bal-------------------CO: 09/01/14----------
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------CO: 11/01/14----------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green-----------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 
27/11/13----------hashtagPR-----------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14 
29/11/13 ---------SandMine------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal----------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13----------priyank-------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13----------Afaque--------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13----------nadh1981------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 06/02/14
04/12/13----------bc_ashu---------------CO: 29/01/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
04/12/13----------upendrasingh--------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr----------
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------CO: 29/01/14----------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17---------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 
11/12/13----------IAA81-----------------CO: 30/01/14----------GRANT 03/03/13---------------MARCH
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-----------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY-----------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 
13/12/13----------delta40-------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14 
13/12/13----------tuba------------------CO: 03/02/14----------
16/12/13----------salfons---------------CO: 30/01/14----------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz---------------CO: 05/02/14----------
16/12/13----------Bliss---------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv--------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 
17/12/13----------Ramaus----------------CO: 31/01/14----------
18/12/13----------Peanut48------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14 
18/12/13----------thirusat--------------CO: 05/02/14----------GRANT 11/02/14 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
18/12/13----------yangxh7---------------CO: 11/02/14----------GRANT 18/02/14 
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas------------CO: 06/02/14----------GRANT 11/03/14-------------MARCH
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 
21/12/13----------AGNES26---------------CO: 13/02/14----------GRANT 17/02/14 
21/12/13----------adudecool-------------CO: 10/02/14----------
23/12/13----------itstudent1985---------CO: 06/02/14----------
23/12/13----------cherry83------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14 
24/12/13----------Deejay_TNT------------CO: 19/02/14----------
27/12/13----------askchennai------------
31/12/13----------n.sh----------------------------------------GRANT 19/02/14 
07/01/14----------VIKRAMAV--------------CO: 18/02/14----------GRANT 21/02/14
08/01/14----------ut0410----------------CO: 13/02/14----------
17/01/14----------Gyan------------------CO: 27/02/14----------
17/01/14----------LynneHardaker---------LE: 04/02/14----------
02/02/14----------askmohit--------------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith---------
06/02/14----------Pame------------------
13/02/14----------CSP-------------------
14/02/14----------Ozbabe----------------
14/02/14----------rajfirst--------------
20/02/14----------gkkumar---------------
20/02/14---------- Bazidkhan-------------
21/02/14----------chiku2006-------------
23/02/14----------ME86------------------ 
05/03/14----------SS70011005--------

I think Feb applicants will get CO until March last week or April First week... Dont worry all..


----------



## askchennai

Deejay_TNT said:


> Below is the latest updated summary. Please update the list yourselves. I recommend keeping font type to Lucida Console below.
> 
> -
> If you have any information to add/change, please help yourselves!
> [/FONT]


Updated my CO allocation date.

09/11/13----------nupur-----------------CO: 16/01/14----------
09/11/13----------RPSunny-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
10/11/13----------singhda-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
11/11/13----------Maverick7185----------CO: 09/01/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
12/11/13----------rrag------------------CO: 13/01/14----------
12/11/13----------Zaxter----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 24/01/14
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------------CO: 21/01/14----------GRANT 28/01/14
14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------------GRANT 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------GRANT 20/01/14
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------------
18/11/13----------Natswray------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant----------CO: 16/01/14----------GRANT 03/02/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------------CO: 14/01/14----------
22/11/13----------bal-------------------CO: 09/01/14----------
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------CO: 11/01/14----------GRANT 07/02/14
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green-----------------------------GRANT 28/01/14
27/11/13----------hashtagPR-----------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14
29/11/13 ---------SandMine------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal----------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13----------priyank-------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13----------Afaque--------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14
04/12/13----------nadh1981------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
04/12/13----------bc_ashu---------------CO: 29/01/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
04/12/13----------upendrasingh--------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------CO: 29/01/14----------
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 06/02/14
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr----------
05/12/13----------rajforu86-------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17---------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14
11/12/13----------IAA81-----------------CO: 30/01/14----------GRANT 03/03/13------------------MARCH!!!
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-----------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY-----------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14
13/12/13----------delta40-------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14
13/12/13----------tuba------------------CO: 03/02/14----------
16/12/13----------salfons---------------CO: 30/01/14----------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz---------------CO: 05/02/14----------
16/12/13----------Bliss---------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv--------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------Ramaus----------------CO: 31/01/14----------
18/12/13----------Peanut48------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14
18/12/13----------thirusat--------------CO: 05/02/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
18/12/13----------yangxh7---------------CO: 11/02/14----------GRANT 18/02/14
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas------------CO: 06/02/14----------GRANT 11/03/14------------------MARCH!!!
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14
21/12/13----------AGNES26---------------CO: 13/02/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
21/12/13----------adudecool-------------CO: 10/02/14----------
23/12/13----------itstudent1985---------CO: 06/02/14----------
23/12/13----------cherry83------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14
24/12/13----------Deejay_TNT------------CO: 19/02/14----------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------------CO: 20/02/14---------------
31/12/13----------n.sh----------------------------------------GRANT 19/02/14
07/01/14----------VIKRAMAV--------------CO: 18/02/14----------GRANT 21/02/14
08/01/14----------ut0410----------------CO: 13/02/14----------
17/01/14----------Gyan------------------CO: 27/02/14----------
17/01/14----------LynneHardaker---------LE: 04/03/14----------
30/01/14----------man111----------------
02/02/14----------askmohit--------------
05/02/14----------harneek---------------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith---------
06/02/14----------Pame------------------
13/02/14----------CSP-------------------
14/02/14----------Ozbabe----------------
14/02/14----------rajfirst--------------
20/02/14----------gkkumar---------------
21/02/14----------chiku2006-------------
23/02/14----------ME86------------------
05/03/14----------SS70011005------------
06/03/14----------CSP-------------------
14/03/14----------sunnyC----------------


----------



## askchennai

190 applicants who lodged their visa in the month of December 2013 and not yet received the grant list below.We have to see if anyone of us get the grant in the coming weeks. If DIBP statement is true that only they have limited visas and processing pririorty would be 190 and 489 are first then these list should processed first. We have to wait and see. Please do post here guys if you get the grant.

bharadwajsvr
rajforu86
Sunnydee
tuba
salfons
SAMD_Oz
Ramaus
adudecool
itstudent1985
Deejay_TNT
askchennai


----------



## Hedy

askchennai said:


> 190 applicants who lodged their visa in the month of December 2013 and not yet received the grant list below.We have to see if anyone of us get the grant in the coming weeks. If DIBP statement is true that only they have limited visas and processing pririorty would be 190 and 489 are first then these list should processed first. We have to wait and see. Please do post here guys if you get the grant.
> 
> bharadwajsvr
> rajforu86
> Sunnydee
> tuba
> salfons
> SAMD_Oz
> Ramaus
> adudecool
> itstudent1985
> Deejay_TNT
> askchennai


You can add me as well for 489, lodged 12/12/2013


----------



## Hedy

Hedy said:


> You can add me as well for 489, lodged 12/12/2013


Btw, adudecool was granted his visa on 25/2/2014


----------



## rajforu86

Hi Deejay,

Please add my CO assign Date also as 23/01/2014

Raj


----------



## Amrik_12

Hi guys,
Do you have any information regarding 190 SS NSW. Any possible changes in july? I have 55 points. But I have only overall 6.5 and 6 each. Do you think they will increase ielts score in july? 
Plz reply


----------



## rajforu86

Hi Amrik,

If you see the 190 SS visa list...most of the applications are from NSW only. Since they are high in demand so volume of applications are also huge. Every year NSW is the only state who used to stop their sponsorship beforehand. So you can imagine the demand of NSW SS. Anyhow that depends on that particular occupation's demand in that particular FY..if they have high demand for that in NSW then they will welcome people with IELTS 6 EB otherwise they can change it..because everything is in their hand...no specified rule there.

But hope for the best!!! Normally they won't change rules unlikely. If you have 3-4 months time in hand before applying your visa..I will suggest you to take attempt for IELTS..see if you can manage 7 EB...

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## chiku2006

askchennai said:


> Updated my CO allocation date.
> 
> 09/11/13----------nupur-----------------CO: 16/01/14----------
> 09/11/13----------RPSunny-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 10/11/13----------singhda-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185----------CO: 09/01/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
> 12/11/13----------rrag------------------CO: 13/01/14----------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 24/01/14
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------------CO: 21/01/14----------GRANT 28/01/14
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------------GRANT 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------GRANT 20/01/14
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------------
> 18/11/13----------Natswray------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 20/11/13----------190applicant----------CO: 16/01/14----------GRANT 03/02/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------------CO: 14/01/14----------
> 22/11/13----------bal-------------------CO: 09/01/14----------
> 23/11/13----------aryal-----------------CO: 11/01/14----------GRANT 07/02/14
> 21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green-----------------------------GRANT 28/01/14
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR-----------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14
> 29/11/13 ---------SandMine------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal----------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 22/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 02/12/13----------priyank-------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Afaque--------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14
> 04/12/13----------nadh1981------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 04/12/13----------bc_ashu---------------CO: 29/01/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
> 04/12/13----------upendrasingh--------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------CO: 29/01/14----------
> 05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 06/02/14
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr----------
> 05/12/13----------rajforu86-------------
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee--------------
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17---------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14
> 11/12/13----------IAA81-----------------CO: 30/01/14----------GRANT 03/03/13------------------MARCH!!!
> 11/12/13----------nicanikkz-----------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 12/12/13----------DKY-----------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14
> 13/12/13----------delta40-------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14
> 13/12/13----------tuba------------------CO: 03/02/14----------
> 16/12/13----------salfons---------------CO: 30/01/14----------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz---------------CO: 05/02/14----------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss---------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 16/12/13----------bobinv--------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------Ramaus----------------CO: 31/01/14----------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14
> 18/12/13----------thirusat--------------CO: 05/02/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7---------------CO: 11/02/14----------GRANT 18/02/14
> 19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas------------CO: 06/02/14----------GRANT 11/03/14------------------MARCH!!!
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14
> 21/12/13----------AGNES26---------------CO: 13/02/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
> 21/12/13----------adudecool-------------CO: 10/02/14----------
> 23/12/13----------itstudent1985---------CO: 06/02/14----------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14
> 24/12/13----------Deejay_TNT------------CO: 19/02/14----------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------------CO: 20/02/14---------------
> 31/12/13----------n.sh----------------------------------------GRANT 19/02/14
> 07/01/14----------VIKRAMAV--------------CO: 18/02/14----------GRANT 21/02/14
> 08/01/14----------ut0410----------------CO: 13/02/14----------
> 17/01/14----------Gyan------------------CO: 27/02/14----------
> 17/01/14----------LynneHardaker---------LE: 04/03/14----------
> 30/01/14----------man111----------------
> 02/02/14----------askmohit--------------
> 05/02/14----------harneek---------------
> 06/02/14----------Neville Smith---------
> 06/02/14----------Pame------------------
> 13/02/14----------CSP-------------------
> 14/02/14----------Ozbabe----------------
> 14/02/14----------rajfirst--------------
> 20/02/14----------gkkumar---------------
> 21/02/14----------chiku2006-------------
> 23/02/14----------ME86------------------
> 05/03/14----------SS70011005------------
> 06/03/14----------CSP-------------------
> 14/03/14----------sunnyC----------------


Hi, should we add SS deatils as well?? That will give us clear indication if it is related to state as well? ?


----------



## Zhuzhu99

Hi, I am new here, and am still learning...

I elodged on Feb. 9, and am still waiting for CO.

I read a lot about the potential delay of 190 visa to July, and am a bit worried...

It is a good idea to include SS, so we could see whether it impacts all states or just some, and I have updated mine as below.


09/11/13----------nupur-----------------CO: 16/01/14----------
09/11/13----------RPSunny-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
10/11/13----------singhda-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
11/11/13----------Maverick7185----------CO: 09/01/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
12/11/13----------rrag------------------CO: 13/01/14----------
12/11/13----------Zaxter----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 24/01/14
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------------CO: 21/01/14----------GRANT 28/01/14
14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------------GRANT 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------GRANT 20/01/14
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------------
18/11/13----------Natswray------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant----------CO: 16/01/14----------GRANT 03/02/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------------CO: 14/01/14----------
22/11/13----------bal-------------------CO: 09/01/14----------
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------CO: 11/01/14----------GRANT 07/02/14
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green-----------------------------GRANT 28/01/14
27/11/13----------hashtagPR-----------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14
29/11/13 ---------SandMine------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal----------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13----------priyank-------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13----------Afaque--------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14
04/12/13----------nadh1981------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
04/12/13----------bc_ashu---------------CO: 29/01/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
04/12/13----------upendrasingh--------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------CO: 29/01/14----------
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 06/02/14
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr----------
05/12/13----------rajforu86-------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17---------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14
11/12/13----------IAA81-----------------CO: 30/01/14----------GRANT 03/03/13------------------MARCH!!!
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-----------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY-----------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14
13/12/13----------delta40-------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14
13/12/13----------tuba------------------CO: 03/02/14----------
16/12/13----------salfons---------------CO: 30/01/14----------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz---------------CO: 05/02/14----------
16/12/13----------Bliss---------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv--------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------Ramaus----------------CO: 31/01/14----------
18/12/13----------Peanut48------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14
18/12/13----------thirusat--------------CO: 05/02/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
18/12/13----------yangxh7---------------CO: 11/02/14----------GRANT 18/02/14
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas------------CO: 06/02/14----------GRANT 11/03/14------------------MARCH!!!
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14
21/12/13----------AGNES26---------------CO: 13/02/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
21/12/13----------adudecool-------------CO: 10/02/14----------
23/12/13----------itstudent1985---------CO: 06/02/14----------
23/12/13----------cherry83------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14
24/12/13----------Deejay_TNT------------CO: 19/02/14----------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------------CO: 20/02/14---------------
31/12/13----------n.sh----------------------------------------GRANT 19/02/14
07/01/14----------VIKRAMAV--------------CO: 18/02/14----------GRANT 21/02/14
08/01/14----------ut0410----------------CO: 13/02/14----------
17/01/14----------Gyan------------------CO: 27/02/14----------
17/01/14----------LynneHardaker---------LE: 04/03/14----------
30/01/14----------man111----------------
02/02/14----------askmohit--------------
05/02/14----------harneek---------------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith---------
06/02/14----------Pame------------------
09/02/14----------Zhuzhu99 (ACT)-----
13/02/14----------CSP-------------------
14/02/14----------Ozbabe----------------
14/02/14----------rajfirst--------------
20/02/14----------gkkumar---------------
21/02/14----------chiku2006-------------
23/02/14----------ME86------------------
05/03/14----------SS70011005------------
06/03/14----------CSP-------------------
14/03/14----------sunnyC----------------


----------



## skundu

Lodged my visa on 23rd Dec 2013. added my details in below list


09/11/13----------nupur-----------------CO: 16/01/14----------
09/11/13----------RPSunny-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
10/11/13----------singhda-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
11/11/13----------Maverick7185----------CO: 09/01/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
12/11/13----------rrag------------------CO: 13/01/14----------
12/11/13----------Zaxter----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 24/01/14
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------------CO: 21/01/14----------GRANT 28/01/14
14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------------GRANT 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------GRANT 20/01/14
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------------
18/11/13----------Natswray------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant----------CO: 16/01/14----------GRANT 03/02/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------------CO: 14/01/14----------
22/11/13----------bal-------------------CO: 09/01/14----------
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------CO: 11/01/14----------GRANT 07/02/14
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green-----------------------------GRANT 28/01/14
27/11/13----------hashtagPR-----------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14
29/11/13 ---------SandMine------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal----------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13----------priyank-------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13----------Afaque--------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14
04/12/13----------nadh1981------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
04/12/13----------bc_ashu---------------CO: 29/01/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
04/12/13----------upendrasingh--------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------CO: 29/01/14----------
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 06/02/14
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr----------
05/12/13----------rajforu86-------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17---------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14
11/12/13----------IAA81-----------------CO: 30/01/14----------GRANT 03/03/13------------------MARCH!!!
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-----------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY-----------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14
13/12/13----------delta40-------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14
13/12/13----------tuba------------------CO: 03/02/14----------
16/12/13----------salfons---------------CO: 30/01/14----------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz---------------CO: 05/02/14----------
16/12/13----------Bliss---------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv--------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------Ramaus----------------CO: 31/01/14----------
18/12/13----------Peanut48------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14
18/12/13----------thirusat--------------CO: 05/02/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
18/12/13----------yangxh7---------------CO: 11/02/14----------GRANT 18/02/14
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas------------CO: 06/02/14----------GRANT 11/03/14------------------MARCH!!!
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14
21/12/13----------AGNES26---------------CO: 13/02/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
21/12/13----------adudecool-------------CO: 10/02/14----------
23/12/13----------itstudent1985---------CO: 06/02/14----------
23/12/13----------skundu(ACT) ------------CO: 10/02/2014--------
23/12/13----------cherry83------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14
24/12/13----------Deejay_TNT------------CO: 19/02/14----------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------------CO: 20/02/14---------------
31/12/13----------n.sh----------------------------------------GRANT 19/02/14
07/01/14----------VIKRAMAV--------------CO: 18/02/14----------GRANT 21/02/14
08/01/14----------ut0410----------------CO: 13/02/14----------
17/01/14----------Gyan------------------CO: 27/02/14----------
17/01/14----------LynneHardaker---------LE: 04/03/14----------
30/01/14----------man111----------------
02/02/14----------askmohit--------------
05/02/14----------harneek---------------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith---------
06/02/14----------Pame------------------
09/02/14----------Zhuzhu99 (ACT)-----
13/02/14----------CSP-------------------
14/02/14----------Ozbabe----------------
14/02/14----------rajfirst--------------
20/02/14----------gkkumar---------------
21/02/14----------chiku2006-------------
23/02/14----------ME86------------------
05/03/14----------SS70011005------------
06/03/14----------CSP-------------------
14/03/14----------sunnyC----------------[/QUOTE]


----------



## rifatja

Hi, I need some information about adding family member( wife and son) to the application already been lodged on 05/03/ 2014, my subclass is 190
Do I need to fill up two separate form for two dependent?
Where should I send the form, upload to the immigration account?
As I am not sure whether I got CO or not.

Please help asap

Regards

Rifat


----------



## gkkumar

09/11/13----------nupur-----------------CO: 16/01/14----------
09/11/13----------RPSunny-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
10/11/13----------singhda-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
11/11/13----------Maverick7185----------CO: 09/01/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
12/11/13----------rrag------------------CO: 13/01/14----------
12/11/13----------Zaxter----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 24/01/14
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------------CO: 21/01/14----------GRANT 28/01/14
14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------------GRANT 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------GRANT 20/01/14
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------------
18/11/13----------Natswray------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant----------CO: 16/01/14----------GRANT 03/02/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------------CO: 14/01/14----------
22/11/13----------bal-------------------CO: 09/01/14----------
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------CO: 11/01/14----------GRANT 07/02/14
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green-----------------------------GRANT 28/01/14
27/11/13----------hashtagPR-----------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14
29/11/13 ---------SandMine------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal----------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13----------priyank-------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13----------Afaque--------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14
04/12/13----------nadh1981------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
04/12/13----------bc_ashu---------------CO: 29/01/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
04/12/13----------upendrasingh--------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------CO: 29/01/14----------
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 06/02/14
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr----------
05/12/13----------rajforu86-------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17---------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14
11/12/13----------IAA81-----------------CO: 30/01/14----------GRANT 03/03/13------------------MARCH!!!
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-----------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY-----------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14
13/12/13----------delta40-------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14
13/12/13----------tuba------------------CO: 03/02/14----------
16/12/13----------salfons---------------CO: 30/01/14----------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz---------------CO: 05/02/14----------
16/12/13----------Bliss---------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv--------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------Ramaus----------------CO: 31/01/14----------
18/12/13----------Peanut48------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14
18/12/13----------thirusat--------------CO: 05/02/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
18/12/13----------yangxh7---------------CO: 11/02/14----------GRANT 18/02/14
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas------------CO: 06/02/14----------GRANT 11/03/14------------------MARCH!!!
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14
21/12/13----------AGNES26---------------CO: 13/02/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
21/12/13----------adudecool-------------CO: 10/02/14----------
23/12/13----------itstudent1985---------CO: 06/02/14----------
23/12/13----------skundu(ACT) ------------CO: 10/02/2014--------
23/12/13----------cherry83------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14
24/12/13----------Deejay_TNT------------CO: 19/02/14----------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------------CO: 20/02/14---------------
31/12/13----------n.sh----------------------------------------GRANT 19/02/14
07/01/14----------VIKRAMAV--------------CO: 18/02/14----------GRANT 21/02/14
08/01/14----------ut0410----------------CO: 13/02/14----------
17/01/14----------Gyan------------------CO: 27/02/14----------
17/01/14----------LynneHardaker---------LE: 04/03/14----------
30/01/14----------man111----------------
02/02/14----------askmohit--------------
05/02/14----------harneek---------------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith---------
06/02/14----------Pame------------------
09/02/14----------Zhuzhu99 (ACT)-----
13/02/14----------CSP-------------------
14/02/14----------Ozbabe----------------
14/02/14----------rajfirst--------------
20/02/14----------gkkumar(VIC)---------------
21/02/14----------chiku2006-------------
23/02/14----------ME86------------------
05/03/14----------SS70011005------------
06/03/14----------CSP-------------------
14/03/14----------sunnyC----------------

Added my state - VIC


----------



## Deejay_TNT

Guys/gals, if more information is needed (like state) I recommend you to create a Google Docs document and fill it in.

Now the strange thing. On this forum, no CO has requested any document after 27th of February.
But on another forum (pomsinoz) - there are quite a few new CO allocations/document requests within the past week for 190-visas.

However, no grants after 12th of March.

UPDATE: IMHO, state information/job code is irrelevant to DIBP processing times. Six "golden" jobs are only relevant to SkillSelect, not ImmiAccount.


----------



## sudarshan1987

I have a doubt regarding stat sponsorship.

It is mentioned in the state website ( Victoria) that we must upload:
1) CV in Ms word
2) Skills assessment 
3) IELTS score card

I want to know if I can directly scan my skill assessment letter and IELTS score card to upload or should I take a color photocopy of the same, get it notarized and then upload ?

Regards
Su


----------



## Zhuzhu99

Deejay_TNT said:


> Guys/gals, if more information is needed (like state) I recommend you to create a Google Docs document and fill it in.
> 
> Now the strange thing. On this forum, no CO has requested any document after 27th of February.
> But on another forum (pomsinoz) - there are quite a few new CO allocations/document requests within the past week for 190-visas.
> 
> However, no grants after 12th of March.
> 
> UPDATE: IMHO, state information/job code is irrelevant to DIBP processing times. Six "golden" jobs are only relevant to SkillSelect, not ImmiAccount.


Yes, you reminded me... I recall that I saw CO allocated for Jan. 30/31 applicants, but just could not find on the forum... It is on Pomsinoz... So still with some hope, though limted, for grant before July 1


----------



## SS70011005

Deejay_TNT said:


> Guys/gals, if more information is needed (like state) I recommend you to create a Google Docs document and fill it in.
> 
> Now the strange thing. On this forum, no CO has requested any document after 27th of February.
> But on another forum (pomsinoz) - there are quite a few new CO allocations/document requests within the past week for 190-visas.
> 
> However, no grants after 12th of March.
> 
> UPDATE: IMHO, state information/job code is irrelevant to DIBP processing times. Six "golden" jobs are only relevant to SkillSelect, not ImmiAccount.


So this means that all other categories are on hold?? I applied in General Accountant - 221111 category.


----------



## Gandhara

Total state nominations till Jan are 10, 257 as shown by the following link:

SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 10 February 2014 Results

But does that number include dependents?


----------



## Deejay_TNT

SS70011005 said:


> So this means that all other categories are on hold?? I applied in General Accountant - 221111 category.


I did not say that. On the contrary, I said job category is (IMHO) irrelevant for ImmiAccount.



Zhuzhu99 said:


> Yes, you reminded me... I recall that I saw CO allocated for Jan. 30/31 applicants, but just could not find on the forum... It is on Pomsinoz... So still with some hope, though limted, for grant before July 1


One guy there (on pomsinoz, with the same CO) has already paid VAC-2 for his partner's English on the 27th of February (which is the final step before grant) - and still no grant and no feedback from CO. That makes me think CO's cannot provide further grants on 190 visas until they are implicitly allowed to.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

Congrats to chgopi on getting a 190-type visa grant today (March 19)!

Here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5222.html#post3452673


----------



## SS70011005

Deejay_TNT said:


> Guys/gals, if more information is needed (like state) I recommend you to create a Google Docs document and fill it in.
> 
> Now the strange thing. On this forum, no CO has requested any document after 27th of February.
> But on another forum (pomsinoz) - there are quite a few new CO allocations/document requests within the past week for 190-visas.
> 
> However, no grants after 12th of March.
> 
> UPDATE: IMHO, state information/job code is irrelevant to DIBP processing times. Six "golden" jobs are only relevant to SkillSelect, not ImmiAccount.





gkkumar said:


> 09/11/13----------nupur-----------------CO: 16/01/14----------
> 09/11/13----------RPSunny-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 10/11/13----------singhda-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185----------CO: 09/01/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
> 12/11/13----------rrag------------------CO: 13/01/14----------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 24/01/14
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------------CO: 21/01/14----------GRANT 28/01/14
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------------GRANT 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------GRANT 20/01/14
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------------
> 18/11/13----------Natswray------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 20/11/13----------190applicant----------CO: 16/01/14----------GRANT 03/02/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------------CO: 14/01/14----------
> 22/11/13----------bal-------------------CO: 09/01/14----------
> 23/11/13----------aryal-----------------CO: 11/01/14----------GRANT 07/02/14
> 21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green-----------------------------GRANT 28/01/14
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR-----------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14
> 29/11/13 ---------SandMine------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal----------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 22/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 02/12/13----------priyank-------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Afaque--------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14
> 04/12/13----------nadh1981------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 04/12/13----------bc_ashu---------------CO: 29/01/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
> 04/12/13----------upendrasingh--------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------CO: 29/01/14----------
> 05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 06/02/14
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr----------
> 05/12/13----------rajforu86-------------
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee--------------
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17---------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14
> 11/12/13----------IAA81-----------------CO: 30/01/14----------GRANT 03/03/13------------------MARCH!!!
> 11/12/13----------nicanikkz-----------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 12/12/13----------DKY-----------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14
> 13/12/13----------delta40-------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14
> 13/12/13----------tuba------------------CO: 03/02/14----------
> 16/12/13----------salfons---------------CO: 30/01/14----------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz---------------CO: 05/02/14----------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss---------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 16/12/13----------bobinv--------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------Ramaus----------------CO: 31/01/14----------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14
> 18/12/13----------thirusat--------------CO: 05/02/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7---------------CO: 11/02/14----------GRANT 18/02/14
> 19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas------------CO: 06/02/14----------GRANT 11/03/14------------------MARCH!!!
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14
> 21/12/13----------AGNES26---------------CO: 13/02/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
> 21/12/13----------adudecool-------------CO: 10/02/14----------
> 23/12/13----------itstudent1985---------CO: 06/02/14----------
> 23/12/13----------skundu(ACT) ------------CO: 10/02/2014--------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14
> 24/12/13----------Deejay_TNT------------CO: 19/02/14----------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------------CO: 20/02/14---------------
> 31/12/13----------n.sh----------------------------------------GRANT 19/02/14
> 07/01/14----------VIKRAMAV--------------CO: 18/02/14----------GRANT 21/02/14
> 08/01/14----------ut0410----------------CO: 13/02/14----------
> 17/01/14----------Gyan------------------CO: 27/02/14----------
> 17/01/14----------LynneHardaker---------LE: 04/03/14----------
> 30/01/14----------man111----------------
> 02/02/14----------askmohit--------------
> 05/02/14----------harneek---------------
> 06/02/14----------Neville Smith---------
> 06/02/14----------Pame------------------
> 09/02/14----------Zhuzhu99 (ACT)-----
> 13/02/14----------CSP-------------------
> 14/02/14----------Ozbabe----------------
> 14/02/14----------rajfirst--------------
> 20/02/14----------gkkumar(VIC)---------------
> 21/02/14----------chiku2006-------------
> 23/02/14----------ME86------------------
> 05/03/14----------SS70011005 (QLD)------------
> 06/03/14----------CSP-------------------
> 14/03/14----------sunnyC----------------
> 
> Added my state - VIC


Added my state.


----------



## salfons

Hi all,

There was an excel sheet we used to update our info...you may check it:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## man111

gkkumar said:


> 09/11/13----------nupur-----------------CO: 16/01/14----------
> 09/11/13----------RPSunny-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 10/11/13----------singhda-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185----------CO: 09/01/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
> 12/11/13----------rrag------------------CO: 13/01/14----------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 24/01/14
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------------CO: 21/01/14----------GRANT 28/01/14
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------------GRANT 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------GRANT 20/01/14
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------------
> 18/11/13----------Natswray------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 20/11/13----------190applicant----------CO: 16/01/14----------GRANT 03/02/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------------CO: 14/01/14----------
> 22/11/13----------bal-------------------CO: 09/01/14----------
> 23/11/13----------aryal-----------------CO: 11/01/14----------GRANT 07/02/14
> 21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green-----------------------------GRANT 28/01/14
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR-----------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14
> 29/11/13 ---------SandMine------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal----------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 22/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 02/12/13----------priyank-------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Afaque--------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14
> 04/12/13----------nadh1981------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 04/12/13----------bc_ashu---------------CO: 29/01/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
> 04/12/13----------upendrasingh--------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------CO: 29/01/14----------
> 05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 06/02/14
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr----------
> 05/12/13----------rajforu86-------------
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee--------------
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17---------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14
> 11/12/13----------IAA81-----------------CO: 30/01/14----------GRANT 03/03/13------------------MARCH!!!
> 11/12/13----------nicanikkz-----------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 12/12/13----------DKY-----------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14
> 13/12/13----------delta40-------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14
> 13/12/13----------tuba------------------CO: 03/02/14----------
> 16/12/13----------salfons---------------CO: 30/01/14----------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz---------------CO: 05/02/14----------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss---------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 16/12/13----------bobinv--------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------Ramaus----------------CO: 31/01/14----------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14
> 18/12/13----------thirusat--------------CO: 05/02/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7---------------CO: 11/02/14----------GRANT 18/02/14
> 19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas------------CO: 06/02/14----------GRANT 11/03/14------------------MARCH!!!
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14
> 21/12/13----------AGNES26---------------CO: 13/02/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
> 21/12/13----------adudecool-------------CO: 10/02/14----------
> 23/12/13----------itstudent1985---------CO: 06/02/14----------
> 23/12/13----------skundu(ACT) ------------CO: 10/02/2014--------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14
> 24/12/13----------Deejay_TNT------------CO: 19/02/14----------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------------CO: 20/02/14---------------
> 31/12/13----------n.sh----------------------------------------GRANT 19/02/14
> 07/01/14----------VIKRAMAV--------------CO: 18/02/14----------GRANT 21/02/14
> 08/01/14----------ut0410----------------CO: 13/02/14----------
> 17/01/14----------Gyan------------------CO: 27/02/14----------
> 17/01/14----------LynneHardaker---------LE: 04/03/14----------
> 30/01/2014---------eddieb7------------CO:16/03/14(FROMOMSINOZ)
> 30/01/14----------man111----------------
> 31/01/14.---------WEAZ-------------------CO: 17/03/2014(FROM: PROMSINOZ)
> 02/02/14----------askmohit--------------
> 05/02/14----------harneek---------------
> 06/02/14----------Neville Smith---------
> 06/02/14----------Pame------------------
> 09/02/14----------Zhuzhu99 (ACT)-----
> 13/02/14----------CSP-------------------
> 14/02/14----------Ozbabe----------------
> 14/02/14----------rajfirst--------------
> 20/02/14----------gkkumar(VIC)---------------
> 21/02/14----------chiku2006-------------
> 23/02/14----------ME86------------------
> 05/03/14----------SS70011005------------
> 06/03/14----------CSP-------------------
> 14/03/14----------sunnyC----------------
> 
> Added my state - VIC


22 pages...


----------



## rajfirst

man111 said:


> 22 pages...


Hi Man111,

I found a 30th Jan applicant who got his 190 visa grant today in another forum (pomsinoz). Did you received any update from your CO?


----------



## rajforu86

Hi...
30th Jan was his CO assigned or Visa Lodged...what exactly?
Raj


----------



## man111

rajfirst said:


> Hi Man111,
> 
> I found a 30th Jan applicant who got his 190 visa grant today in another forum (pomsinoz). Did you received any update from your CO?



hmmm...still no CO or grant. I saw two people in pomsinoz got CO on 16th and 17th and updated them on our list.

who got grant today? a 190 applicant?
ll


----------



## rajfirst

rajforu86 said:


> Hi...
> 30th Jan was his CO assigned or Visa Lodged...what exactly?
> Raj


Small correction:

28th Jan - Lodgement Date.
19th Mar - Visa Grant

6 weeks and 1 Days for Direct Grant (Onshore Applicant)


----------



## SS70011005

man111 said:


> hmmm...still no CO or grant. I saw two people in pomsinoz got CO on 16th and 17th and updated them on our list.
> 
> who got grant today? a 190 applicant?
> ll


Yeah 1 guy got 190 grant today. I also saw it on pomsinoz forum. Don't know whether the guy was from HR country. He did not share any timelines though.


----------



## gkkumar

rajfirst said:


> Small correction:
> 
> 28th Jan - Lodgement Date.
> 19th Mar - Visa Grant
> 
> 6 weeks and 1 Days for Direct Grant (Onshore Applicant)


"28th Jan - Lodgement Date"
"19th Mar - Visa Grant"

This is so nice to see !!! So much pleasure !!!


----------



## rajforu86

Hi
Yeah it's a good news...but its a onshore applicant...Which is me too...my CO also assigned on 23rd Jan 2014..n completed my all pending thing by 5th March...still no Ray of hope....

Can you please confirm which occupation he was in and his point score...

Raj


----------



## Deejay_TNT

Deejay_TNT said:


> Congrats to chgopi on getting a 190-type visa grant today (March 19)!
> 
> Here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5222.html#post3452673





rajfirst said:


> Hi Man111,
> 
> I found a 30th Jan applicant who got his 190 visa grant today in another forum (pomsinoz). Did you received any update from your CO?


Who are you talking about, rajfirst? Could you provide a link?


----------



## rajfirst

Deejay_TNT said:


> Who are you talking about, rajfirst? Could you provide a link?


190 visa February Lodge Gang 2014 - Page 9


----------



## Deejay_TNT

rajfirst said:


> 190 visa February Lodge Gang 2014 - Page 9


Thank you, rajfirst!
He applied 28/01/2014, direct grant received 12/03/2014.

So, for March, we now have 5 confirmed grants for 190 type.
March 3, 11, 12, 12, 19 (today).


----------



## rajforu86

Good to know the news....


----------



## Deejay_TNT

Deejay_TNT said:


> Congrats to chgopi on getting a 190-type visa grant today (March 19)!
> 
> Here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5222.html#post3452673





man111 said:


> hmmm...still no CO or grant. I saw two people in pomsinoz got CO on 16th and 17th and updated them on our list.
> 
> who got grant today? a 190 applicant?
> ll


Yes, 190 granted TODAY, but not on pomsinoz, a guy from this forum, *see my link -* http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5222.html#post3452673.

As for the pomsinoz guy, he got his grant on 12/03/2014, but this information about his grant was only found today.


----------



## reedtv

it seems that those who lodged after Feb. are not allocated CO or granted.


----------



## rajforu86

Hi,

What is the occupation of Gopi who got his grant on 19th March, 2014? Which State?

Anybody please share

Raj


----------



## Deejay_TNT

Congrats to lordalam from pomsinoz.
He's just recevied his grant today, on 20th of March, on his WA SS 190-visa.
Here are the details: December 190 Visa Lodge - Page 13


----------



## reedtv

Deejay_TNT said:


> Congrats to lordalam from pomsinoz.
> He's just recevied his grant today, on 20th of March, on his WA SS 190-visa.
> Here are the details: December 190 Visa Lodge - Page 13


good news!


----------



## gkkumar

Deejay_TNT said:


> Congrats to lordalam from pomsinoz.
> He's just recevied his grant today, on 20th of March, on his WA SS 190-visa.
> Here are the details: December 190 Visa Lodge - Page 13


Great news !!


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Great news !!


Thats good news, however he is a December applicant... I am intrested to see what happens with Jan / Feb applicants. ..


----------



## reedtv

At least there are still some places.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Deejay_TNT said:


> Congrats to lordalam from pomsinoz.
> He's just recevied his grant today, on 20th of March, on his WA SS 190-visa.
> Here are the details: December 190 Visa Lodge - Page 13


Hey Deejay,

Thank you for the reference. 

Lordalam's timeline is exactly matches with mine and may I know who is the CO for you? Also, do you know who is the CO for Lordalam?

Happy to see some progress for the 190 applicants!


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> 09/11/13----------nupur-----------------CO: 16/01/14----------
> 09/11/13----------RPSunny-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 10/11/13----------singhda-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185----------CO: 09/01/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
> 12/11/13----------rrag------------------CO: 13/01/14----------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 24/01/14
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------------CO: 21/01/14----------GRANT 28/01/14
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------------GRANT 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------GRANT 20/01/14
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------------
> 18/11/13----------Natswray------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 20/11/13----------190applicant----------CO: 16/01/14----------GRANT 03/02/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------------CO: 14/01/14----------
> 22/11/13----------bal-------------------CO: 09/01/14----------
> 23/11/13----------aryal-----------------CO: 11/01/14----------GRANT 07/02/14
> 21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green-----------------------------GRANT 28/01/14
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR-----------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14
> 29/11/13 ---------SandMine------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal----------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 22/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 02/12/13----------priyank-------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Afaque--------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14
> 04/12/13----------nadh1981------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 04/12/13----------bc_ashu---------------CO: 29/01/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
> 04/12/13----------upendrasingh--------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------CO: 29/01/14----------
> 05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 06/02/14
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr----------
> 05/12/13----------rajforu86-------------
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee--------------
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17---------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14
> 11/12/13----------IAA81-----------------CO: 30/01/14----------GRANT 03/03/13------------------MARCH!!!
> 11/12/13----------nicanikkz-----------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 12/12/13----------DKY-----------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14
> 13/12/13----------delta40-------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14
> 13/12/13----------tuba------------------CO: 03/02/14----------
> 16/12/13----------salfons---------------CO: 30/01/14----------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz---------------CO: 05/02/14----------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss---------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 16/12/13----------bobinv--------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------Ramaus----------------CO: 31/01/14----------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14
> 18/12/13----------thirusat--------------CO: 05/02/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7---------------CO: 11/02/14----------GRANT 18/02/14
> 19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas------------CO: 06/02/14----------GRANT 11/03/14------------------MARCH!!!
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14
> 21/12/13----------AGNES26---------------CO: 13/02/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
> 21/12/13----------adudecool-------------CO: 10/02/14----------
> 23/12/13----------itstudent1985---------CO: 06/02/14----------
> 23/12/13----------skundu(ACT) ------------CO: 10/02/2014--------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14
> 24/12/13----------Deejay_TNT------------CO: 19/02/14----------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------------CO: 20/02/14---------------
> 31/12/13----------n.sh----------------------------------------GRANT 19/02/14
> 07/01/14----------VIKRAMAV--------------CO: 18/02/14----------GRANT 21/02/14
> 08/01/14----------ut0410----------------CO: 13/02/14----------
> 17/01/14----------Gyan------------------CO: 27/02/14----------
> 17/01/14----------LynneHardaker---------LE: 04/03/14----------
> 30/01/14----------man111----------------
> 02/02/14----------askmohit--------------
> 05/02/14----------harneek---------------
> 06/02/14----------Neville Smith---------
> 06/02/14----------Pame------------------
> 09/02/14----------Zhuzhu99 (ACT)-----
> 13/02/14----------CSP-------------------
> 14/02/14----------Ozbabe----------------
> 14/02/14----------rajfirst--------------
> 20/02/14----------gkkumar(VIC)---------------
> 21/02/14----------chiku2006 (SA) -------------
> 23/02/14----------ME86------------------
> 05/03/14----------SS70011005------------
> 06/03/14----------CSP-------------------
> 14/03/14----------sunnyC----------------
> 
> Added my state - SA


----------



## askchennai

chiku2006 said:


> Thats good news, however he is a December applicant... I am intrested to see what happens with Jan / Feb applicants. ..


Based on the grants given in march, the pattern looks like they are processing only "On-shore" and applicants who lodged before 16th Dec. We have to wait and see the get the exact pattern. Yesterday one guy said he got the grant but he didnt confirm his timeline also looks like that is his first post in Expat forum.


----------



## rajfirst

190 applicant (applied on 02.02.2014) got CO allocated.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-5228.html


askmohit and man111.... Call DIBP and check your CO.


----------



## SS70011005

Hi Guys,

I had visited my elder brother (Now an Aussie citizen) in Sep'13. Would this have any positive impact on my application? They also called my office to check if I am working there.


----------



## man111

rajfirst said:


> 190 applicant (applied on 02.02.2014) got CO allocated.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-5228.html
> 
> 
> askmohit and man111.... Call DIBP and check your CO.



tx 4 update. I'am dealing via an agent. I Didnt get any updates from him too. :fingerscrossed: 

what about you askmohit?


----------



## SS70011005

chiku2006 said:


> gkkumar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 09/11/13----------nupur-----------------CO: 16/01/14----------
> 09/11/13----------RPSunny-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 10/11/13----------singhda-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185----------CO: 09/01/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
> 12/11/13----------rrag------------------CO: 13/01/14----------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 24/01/14
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------------CO: 21/01/14----------GRANT 28/01/14
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------------GRANT 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------GRANT 20/01/14
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------------
> 18/11/13----------Natswray------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 20/11/13----------190applicant----------CO: 16/01/14----------GRANT 03/02/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------------CO: 14/01/14----------
> 22/11/13----------bal-------------------CO: 09/01/14----------
> 23/11/13----------aryal-----------------CO: 11/01/14----------GRANT 07/02/14
> 21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green-----------------------------GRANT 28/01/14
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR-----------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14
> 29/11/13 ---------SandMine------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal----------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 22/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 02/12/13----------priyank-------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Afaque--------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14
> 04/12/13----------nadh1981------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 04/12/13----------bc_ashu---------------CO: 29/01/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
> 04/12/13----------upendrasingh--------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------CO: 29/01/14----------
> 05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 06/02/14
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr----------
> 05/12/13----------rajforu86-------------
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee--------------
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17---------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14
> 11/12/13----------IAA81-----------------CO: 30/01/14----------GRANT 03/03/13------------------MARCH!!!
> 11/12/13----------nicanikkz-----------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 12/12/13----------DKY-----------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14
> 13/12/13----------delta40-------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14
> 13/12/13----------tuba------------------CO: 03/02/14----------
> 16/12/13----------salfons---------------CO: 30/01/14----------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz---------------CO: 05/02/14----------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss---------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 16/12/13----------bobinv--------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------Ramaus----------------CO: 31/01/14----------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14
> 18/12/13----------thirusat--------------CO: 05/02/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7---------------CO: 11/02/14----------GRANT 18/02/14
> 19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas------------CO: 06/02/14----------GRANT 11/03/14------------------MARCH!!!
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14
> 21/12/13----------AGNES26---------------CO: 13/02/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
> 21/12/13----------adudecool-------------CO: 10/02/14----------
> 23/12/13----------itstudent1985---------CO: 06/02/14----------
> 23/12/13----------skundu(ACT) ------------CO: 10/02/2014--------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14
> 24/12/13----------Deejay_TNT------------CO: 19/02/14----------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------------CO: 20/02/14---------------
> 31/12/13----------n.sh----------------------------------------GRANT 19/02/14
> 07/01/14----------VIKRAMAV--------------CO: 18/02/14----------GRANT 21/02/14
> 08/01/14----------ut0410----------------CO: 13/02/14----------
> 17/01/14----------Gyan------------------CO: 27/02/14----------
> 17/01/14----------LynneHardaker---------LE: 04/03/14----------
> 30/01/14----------man111----------------
> 02/02/14----------askmohit--------------
> 05/02/14----------harneek---------------
> 06/02/14----------Neville Smith---------
> 06/02/14----------Pame------------------
> 09/02/14----------Zhuzhu99 (ACT)-----
> 13/02/14----------CSP-------------------
> 14/02/14----------Ozbabe----------------
> 14/02/14----------rajfirst--------------
> 20/02/14----------gkkumar(VIC)---------------
> 21/02/14----------chiku2006 (SA) -------------
> 23/02/14----------ME86------------------
> 05/03/14----------SS70011005 (QLD)------------
> 06/03/14----------CSP-------------------
> 14/03/14----------sunnyC----------------
> 
> Added my state - SA
> 
> 
> 
> Added my state.
Click to expand...


----------



## SAMD_Oz

*Occupation Ceilings*

I found this change in the occupation ceiling today... Most of the occupation ceiling changed to 1000 and some changes in the 'Result to date'

Not sure, what is this?

SkillSelect – SkillSelect


----------



## SS70011005

SS70011005 said:


> chiku2006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Added my state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMD_Oz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this change in the occupation ceiling today... Most of the occupation ceiling changed to 1000 and some changes in the 'Result to date'
> 
> Not sure, what is this?
> 
> SkillSelect – SkillSelect
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Luckily it does not apply to my category as yet, its still unchanged...However, if they do change the category limit then would it affect the visa application even after invitation?
Click to expand...


----------



## chiku2006

SS70011005 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had visited my elder brother (Now an Aussie citizen) in Sep'13. Would this have any positive impact on my application? They also called my office to check if I am working there.


I doubt that your visit to Australia will make any difference, your verification process has started very fast... when did you apply??


----------



## SS70011005

chiku2006 said:


> I doubt that your visit to Australia will make any difference, your verification process has started very fast... when did you apply??


No, that verification was for Visit Visa and not for 190. I am guessing it'll be a long wait like everyone here.


----------



## chiku2006

SS70011005 said:


> No, that verification was for Visit Visa and not for 190. I am guessing it'll be a long wait like everyone here.


for visit visa, they checked with your employer?? wow thats news, it didnt happen in my case.. I have been to Australia as well


----------



## chiku2006

*Occupation Ceiling List Dated 20/03/2014*

Dear All,

I just checked occupation ceiling list, updated on 20/03/2014 and was surprised to see that in my profession results to date have been mentioned as zero (0) whereas till yesterday numbers were 38.... what is this change... ceiling limit remains unchanged (7320) the same like it was previously ... 

Any idea guys??

Chiku


----------



## Gandhara

SAMD_Oz said:


> I found this change in the occupation ceiling today... Most of the occupation ceiling changed to 1000 and some changes in the 'Result to date'
> 
> Not sure, what is this?
> 
> SkillSelect – SkillSelect



Why did they remove the number of invitations that have already been issued this year? Very strange. In my category 'lecturer', there showed 140 invitations till January but now there are none.


----------



## SS70011005

Gandhara said:


> Why did they remove the number of invitations that have already been issued this year? Very strange. In my category 'lecturer', there showed 140 invitations till January but now there are none.


I guess this is the fresh list for 2013-14 invitations. More like restart of the visa program. All invitations that have gone so far were related to previous year. I donno what will happen to my application now.. I applied on 5 Mar'14. Ceiling and result to date is unchanged in my category.

Very confusing.


----------



## chiku2006

Gandhara said:


> Why did they remove the number of invitations that have already been issued this year? Very strange. In my category 'lecturer', there showed 140 invitations till January but now there are none.


another thing, they have also removed delay in process message as well from the website... has anybody seen it today??

It seems they are readjusting their program and figures to accommodate current application load.


----------



## Gandhara

SS70011005 said:


> I guess this is the fresh list for 2013-14 invitations. More like restart of the visa program. All invitations that have gone so far were related to previous year. I donno what will happen to my application now.. I applied on 5 Mar'14. Ceiling and result to date is unchanged in my category.
> 
> Very confusing.


Oh yes! I think I got it. Occupations that are on CSOL list and that received invitations for 190 are not included because the regional/state sponsored stream does not have occupational ceilings as per immi.gov notification. My occupation 'lecturer' is not on SOL but on SCOL, and I guess all of the invitations received till date (140 that I saw earlier) were under 190. This is my speculative analysis!


----------



## rajforu86

Hi all
I also observed that in my category the count was earlier was 3618...currently its showing as 2430...how come it decreased...my occ code 2613 in sol...


----------



## Gandhara

rajforu86 said:


> Hi all
> I also observed that in my category the count was earlier was 3618...currently its showing as 2430...how come it decreased...my occ code 2613 in sol...


My hypothesis: They removed the 190 invitations as they do not count in the ceiling. This is best seen in those occupations that are only on CSOL like my occupation of lecturer. Earlier the result to day was 140 now it is 0.


----------



## p_sherman

rajforu86,

Please read the post before you (#248) for the (speculative but logical) reasoning.


----------



## chiku2006

Gandhara said:


> Oh yes! I think I got it. Occupations that are on CSOL list and that received invitations for 190 are not included because the regional/state sponsored stream does not have occupational ceilings as per immi.gov notification. My occupation 'lecturer' is not on SOL but on SCOL, and I guess all of the invitations received till date (140 that I saw earlier) were under 190. This is my speculative analysis!


In this case, what will happen to those who have already lodged their visas?? strangely, process delay message which was visible till yesterday on their website has also vanished. Whats happening?? I hope everything is heading in a right direction.. have invested a huge amount of money already in this process..


----------



## p_sherman

chiku2006,

Are you referring to this delay message?

Processing of Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration Visas

That's still on their website.


----------



## SS70011005

chiku2006 said:


> In this case, what will happen to those who have already lodged their visas?? strangely, process delay message which was visible till yesterday on their website has also vanished. Whats happening?? I hope everything is heading in a right direction.. have invested a huge amount of money already in this process..


No idea.. looks like they'll revise the timelines considering the application load. Expect further delay.


----------



## chiku2006

Gandhara said:


> My hypothesis: They removed the 190 invitations as they do not count in the ceiling. This is best seen in those occupations that are only on CSOL like my occupation of lecturer. Earlier the result to day was 140 now it is 0.


your analysis makes sense... but what about process time??


----------



## chiku2006

p_sherman said:


> chiku2006,
> 
> Are you referring to this delay message?
> 
> Processing of Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration Visas
> 
> That's still on their website.


Yes, I was talking about it !! has there been any change in process time as well or not??


----------



## p_sherman

chiku2006 said:


> your analysis makes sense... but what about process time??


No change in process time. 190 continues to be delayed due to limited visa quotas remaining.


----------



## askmohit

I have checked the Occupation ceiling of the updated report for 10/3/2013

Now for Software and application programmers

Out of 4800 -- Its Showing 2440 -- That means all the people who have 190 invite are not considered in this occupation ceiling ----- 

So now, its confirm that 189 visa will be processed faster. As for 190 visa they have still not reached any decision how they are going to handle these guys.

I have shifted from 189 to 190 to gain extra 5 points and for rapid processing.. Now facing this...


----------



## Gandhara

chiku2006 said:


> your analysis makes sense... but what about process time??


Oh man that is the A$ 7000 + question that is bugging me as well... emailed my CO to get his reaction on the delays but no response; otherwise he used to respond very quickly!


----------



## chiku2006

p_sherman said:


> No change in process time. 190 continues to be delayed due to limited visa quotas remaining.


on one hand, they have removed occupation ceiling for SS and on other they have imposed annual visa quota.. ideally they should remove ceiling on number of visas as well for better management or there should be a system in place to make sure there is a synchronization between invite and number of visas issued in one year.


----------



## chiku2006

Gandhara said:


> Oh man that is the A$ 7000 + question that is bugging me as well... emailed my CO to get his reaction on the delays but no response; otherwise he used to respond very quickly!


We are in same boat man, I have spent over 7000 AUD as well...


----------



## p_sherman

chiku2006 said:


> on one hand, they have removed occupation ceiling for SS and on other they have imposed annual visa quota.. ideally they should remove ceiling on number of visas as well for better management or there should be a system in place to make sure there is a synchronization between invite and number of visas issued in one year.


The world is hardly an ideal place unfortunately


----------



## chiku2006

p_sherman said:


> The world is hardly an ideal place unfortunately


Very True


----------



## rajforu86

Hi Chiku
What delay message has been removed from immigration site...could you be very specific by giving the link
Raj


----------



## thanks001

Hi to all,
Kindly add me as well
Visa lodge-20th Feb.occupation-234411,(offshore),front loaded PCC.form80.and medical
CO-?


----------



## gkkumar

thanks001 said:


> Hi to all,
> Kindly add me as well
> Visa lodge-20th Feb.occupation-234411,(offshore),front loaded PCC.form80.and medical
> CO-?


Welcome to the forum..


----------



## Zhuzhu99

askchennai said:


> Based on the grants given in march, the pattern looks like they are processing only "On-shore" and applicants who lodged before 16th Dec. We have to wait and see the get the exact pattern. Yesterday one guy said he got the grant but he didnt confirm his timeline also looks like that is his first post in Expat forum.


Hi, I just checked with the one who lodged on Feb. 2 and got CO assigned today, and he told me that he is offshore, so that's good news to offshore applicants like me


----------



## Zhuzhu99

rajforu86 said:


> Hi Chiku
> What delay message has been removed from immigration site...could you be very specific by giving the link
> Raj


The message was still there on the website (similar to the emails about quota cap and potential delay which were posted by some people on the forum), as I just checked. Only the report part was updated on March 20 while the remaining part is still showing an review on Feb. 28.


----------



## gkkumar

thanks001 said:


> Hi to all,
> Kindly add me as well
> Visa lodge-20th Feb.occupation-234411,(offshore),front loaded PCC.form80.and medical
> CO-?


Added thanks001

09/11/13----------nupur-----------------CO: 16/01/14----------
09/11/13----------RPSunny-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
10/11/13----------singhda-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
11/11/13----------Maverick7185----------CO: 09/01/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
12/11/13----------rrag------------------CO: 13/01/14----------
12/11/13----------Zaxter----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 24/01/14
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------------CO: 21/01/14----------GRANT 28/01/14
14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------------GRANT 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------GRANT 20/01/14
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------------
18/11/13----------Natswray------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant----------CO: 16/01/14----------GRANT 03/02/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------------CO: 14/01/14----------
22/11/13----------bal-------------------CO: 09/01/14----------
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------CO: 11/01/14----------GRANT 07/02/14
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green-----------------------------GRANT 28/01/14
27/11/13----------hashtagPR-----------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14
29/11/13 ---------SandMine------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal----------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13----------priyank-------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13----------Afaque--------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14
04/12/13----------nadh1981------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
04/12/13----------bc_ashu---------------CO: 29/01/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
04/12/13----------upendrasingh--------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------CO: 29/01/14----------
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 06/02/14
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr----------
05/12/13----------rajforu86-------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17---------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14
11/12/13----------IAA81-----------------CO: 30/01/14----------GRANT 03/03/13------------------MARCH!!!
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-----------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY-----------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14
13/12/13----------delta40-------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14
13/12/13----------tuba------------------CO: 03/02/14----------
16/12/13----------salfons---------------CO: 30/01/14----------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz---------------CO: 05/02/14----------
16/12/13----------Bliss---------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv--------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------Ramaus----------------CO: 31/01/14----------
18/12/13----------Peanut48------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14
18/12/13----------thirusat--------------CO: 05/02/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
18/12/13----------yangxh7---------------CO: 11/02/14----------GRANT 18/02/14
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas------------CO: 06/02/14----------GRANT 11/03/14------------------MARCH!!!
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14
21/12/13----------AGNES26---------------CO: 13/02/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
21/12/13----------adudecool-------------CO: 10/02/14----------
23/12/13----------itstudent1985---------CO: 06/02/14----------
23/12/13----------skundu(ACT) ------------CO: 10/02/2014--------
23/12/13----------cherry83------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14
24/12/13----------Deejay_TNT------------CO: 19/02/14----------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------------CO: 20/02/14---------------
31/12/13----------n.sh----------------------------------------GRANT 19/02/14
07/01/14----------VIKRAMAV--------------CO: 18/02/14----------GRANT 21/02/14
08/01/14----------ut0410----------------CO: 13/02/14----------
17/01/14----------Gyan------------------CO: 27/02/14----------
17/01/14----------LynneHardaker---------LE: 04/03/14----------
30/01/14----------man111----------------
02/02/14----------askmohit--------------
05/02/14----------harneek---------------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith---------
06/02/14----------Pame------------------
09/02/14----------Zhuzhu99 (ACT)-----
13/02/14----------CSP-------------------
14/02/14----------Ozbabe----------------
14/02/14----------rajfirst--------------
20/02/14----------thanks001-------------
20/02/14----------gkkumar(VIC)---------------
21/02/14----------chiku2006 (SA) -------------
23/02/14----------ME86------------------
05/03/14----------SS70011005------------
06/03/14----------CSP-------------------
14/03/14----------sunnyC----------------


----------



## Hedy

Applicants of December 2013 who were granted, they applied on or offshore?! Just trying to know the priority in granting the visas :S


----------



## gkkumar

p_sherman said:


> No change in process time. 190 continues to be delayed due to limited visa quotas remaining.


Due to limited quotas remaining, I believe they would strictly adhere to the timelines and process them in case of 190s - we can expect our visa to be granted in not less than two months. Not as they are processing 189's - hardly taking a month - whereas it should be 9 months and not as they processed 190's before March 2014 - hardly took a month again !! 

We need not worry, we are on the track, but delayed visas.


----------



## gkkumar

rajforu86 said:


> Hi Deejay
> Please add mine too..
> 
> rajforu86 - 05/12/2013 - Visa Lodge Date


Hi Raj

Can you share your detailed timelines, why is CO allocation so late for you ? Were the medicals and PCC not frontloaded soon ???


----------



## rajforu86

Hi Deejay

Mine is..Visa lodged - 5/12/2013
CO assigned - 23/01/2014(which is only within 5weeks of timeline if we exclude Christmas holidays)
PCC - 19/02/2014(it took me long time bcos I went to India on Dec after lodging the visa..n here we need to submit our passport while applying PCC so applied PCC on 8th Jan 2014)
Medical receieved by DIBP- 5/03/2014(since I got my passport on 19/02/2014 after pcc I went for my medical on 25/02/2014..and they submitted to DIBP by 5/03/2014)

That's my story mate...now due to this delay I am suffering...

Raj


----------



## gkkumar

rajforu86 said:


> Hi Deejay
> 
> Mine is..Visa lodged - 5/12/2013
> CO assigned - 23/01/2014(which is only within 5weeks of timeline if we exclude Christmas holidays)
> PCC - 19/02/2014(it took me long time bcos I went to India on Dec after lodging the visa..n here we need to submit our passport while applying PCC so applied PCC on 8th Jan 2014)
> Medical receieved by DIBP- 5/03/2014(since I got my passport on 19/02/2014 after pcc I went for my medical on 25/02/2014..and they submitted to DIBP by 5/03/2014)
> 
> That's my story mate...now due to this delay I am suffering...
> 
> Raj


All the best mate !! You will get it soon !!


----------



## rajforu86

Hi gkkumar

Thanks a lot for giving me positive enthu...all the very best for your grant as well..

R u a onshore applicant or offshore applicant?

Raj


----------



## gkkumar

rajforu86 said:


> Hi gkkumar
> 
> Thanks a lot for giving me positive enthu...all the very best for your grant as well..
> 
> R u a onshore applicant or offshore applicant?
> 
> Raj


Offshore buddy !!


----------



## rajforu86

Gkkumar
What is your waiting time till now?
Raj


----------



## gkkumar

rajforu86 said:


> Gkkumar
> What is your waiting time till now?
> Raj


Visa lodged on 20th Feb 2014, PCC and Medicals done. Awaiting CO allocation.. They are there in my signature.


----------



## rajforu86

Hi gkkumar
Actually I m frm my cell....so not able to see signature....I think you need to wait for 3-4weeks more seeing the current scenario..


Raj


----------



## reedtv

hopefully, we will all be granted in April.


----------



## sunnyC

Hi mate,

I have a question regarding form 80. I uploaded my Form 80 for me and Form 80, form 1221 my husband since last week. After I uploaded the forms, on my evisa it appears complete character requirements which lead to form 80 and 1221. I don't understand what it means? Do I have to upload again and wait until it disappears?

Many thanks.


----------



## chiku2006

reedtv said:


> hopefully, we will all be granted in April.


Hi Reed,

On what date did you lodge your visa?

Chiku


----------



## McJim

It means you successfully uploaded and I don't think you have to upload them again.
So no worries.



sunnyC said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I have a question regarding form 80. I uploaded my Form 80 for me and Form 80, form 1221 my husband since last week. After I uploaded the forms, on my evisa it appears complete character requirements which lead to form 80 and 1221. I don't understand what it means? Do I have to upload again and wait until it disappears?
> 
> Many thanks.


----------



## chiku2006

McJim said:


> It means you successfully uploaded and I don't think you have to upload them again.
> So no worries.


I think it is referring to PCC


----------



## reedtv

chiku2006 said:


> Hi Reed,
> 
> On what date did you lodge your visa?
> 
> Chiku


Feb. 25


----------



## chiku2006

reedtv said:


> Feb. 25


Great, did you put your name in the list?? I dont remember seeing your name. 

Your SS is of which state?


----------



## sunnyC

reedtv said:


> hopefully, we will all be granted in April.





chiku2006 said:


> I think it is referring to PCC


I also uploaded PCC for me and my husband.


----------



## reedtv

chiku2006 said:


> Great, did you put your name in the list?? I dont remember seeing your name.
> 
> Your SS is of which state?


oh, SA


----------



## harneek

*Some movement for Feb applicants*

Today i woke up in morning and first thought in my mind was, hope today i will get my CO and guess whatttttt????

Just now i checked my immi login, my last update status is coming 21 march and mine and my family health and character certificate status shows REQUESTED.

Hope does this mean, CO assign on my application.

I applied through an agent so don't have much details. once get will share you guys.

I applied for 190 QLD on 5 feb.


----------



## Zhuzhu99

harneek said:


> Today i woke up in morning and first thought in my mind was, hope today i will get my CO and guess whatttttt????
> 
> Just now i checked my immi login, my last update status is coming 21 march and mine and my family health and character certificate status shows REQUESTED.
> 
> Hope does this mean, CO assign on my application.
> 
> I applied through an agent so don't have much details. once get will share you guys.
> 
> I applied for 190 QLD on 5 feb.


Hey, that's great news!! So it will be mine turn next week then

Did you apply onshore or offshore? Thanks!


----------



## chiku2006

NIKSS said:


> hi there, plz tell me.., if u r using migration agent, how cud u log in to immia/c???? Because migration agents immiaccount can nt be share...,


You can ask them for your accounts user id and password, I have lodged using an agent and have access to all the details...


----------



## chiku2006

NIKSS said:


> no sir, actualy..., MARA agents immiact belongs to his firm.., it contain all others applications status..., i think u r nt using MARA agent???


Sir mine is an Aussie Mara agent.... and I have access to all the data


----------



## harneek

Zhuzhu99 said:


> Hey, that's great news!! So it will be mine turn next week then
> 
> Did you apply onshore or offshore? Thanks!


Offshore

Deffinately you are the next. Álways be positive.:fingerscrossed:

Patience is our strength. :hungry:


----------



## askmohit

harneek said:


> Today i woke up in morning and first thought in my mind was, hope today i will get my CO and guess whatttttt????
> 
> Just now i checked my immi login, my last update status is coming 21 march and mine and my family health and character certificate status shows REQUESTED.
> 
> Hope does this mean, CO assign on my application.
> 
> I applied through an agent so don't have much details. once get will share you guys.
> 
> I applied for 190 QLD on 5 feb.


Are you an offshore applicant or onshore?


----------



## reedtv

harneek said:


> Today i woke up in morning and first thought in my mind was, hope today i will get my CO and guess whatttttt????
> 
> Just now i checked my immi login, my last update status is coming 21 march and mine and my family health and character certificate status shows REQUESTED.
> 
> Hope does this mean, CO assign on my application.
> 
> I applied through an agent so don't have much details. once get will share you guys.
> 
> I applied for 190 QLD on 5 feb.


what does it mean?


----------



## NIKSS

ohh i c..., thx i need to talk with my agent


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Zhuzhu99 said:


> Hi, I just checked with the one who lodged on Feb. 2 and got CO assigned today, and he told me that he is offshore, so that's good news to offshore applicants like me



Hi Zhuzhu,

Thanks for the update. Could you confirm if the applicants subclass. Would be helpful.

As my time line is pretty close to his.


----------



## rajforu86

chiku2006 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What made you think that process is slow?? you had lodged your visa on 02/02 and as per their website they are taking an average time of 3 months to process the visa.. which means your 3 months will lapse on 02/05.
> 
> Take it easy buddy !!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chiku


Hi

Just to make sure ..that 3 months count starts once CO is assigned to your case not your lodgement date..

Raj


----------



## tuhinchaudhury

I got my Vetassess negative for Management Consultant.Can I apply for another ANZCO Code.Will it be contradictory to the earlier negative one.


----------



## Zhuzhu99

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Zhuzhu,
> 
> Thanks for the update. Could you confirm if the applicants subclass. Would be helpful.
> 
> As my time line is pretty close to his.


It is 190 offshore. And Harneek got CO assigned today, he is 190 QLD, and he lodged on Feb. 5, so I guess you should get your CO next Monday or so.

By the way, what is your point? Mine is 60, not sure whether this impacts priority...


----------



## bazidkhan

gkkumar said:


> Added thanks001
> 
> 09/11/13----------nupur-----------------CO: 16/01/14----------
> 09/11/13----------RPSunny-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 10/11/13----------singhda-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185----------CO: 09/01/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
> 12/11/13----------rrag------------------CO: 13/01/14----------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 24/01/14
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------------CO: 21/01/14----------GRANT 28/01/14
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------------GRANT 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------GRANT 20/01/14
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------------
> 18/11/13----------Natswray------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 20/11/13----------190applicant----------CO: 16/01/14----------GRANT 03/02/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------------CO: 14/01/14----------
> 22/11/13----------bal-------------------CO: 09/01/14----------
> 23/11/13----------aryal-----------------CO: 11/01/14----------GRANT 07/02/14
> 21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green-----------------------------GRANT 28/01/14
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR-----------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14
> 29/11/13 ---------SandMine------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal----------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 22/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 02/12/13----------priyank-------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Afaque--------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14
> 04/12/13----------nadh1981------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 04/12/13----------bc_ashu---------------CO: 29/01/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
> 04/12/13----------upendrasingh--------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------CO: 29/01/14----------
> 05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 06/02/14
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr----------
> 05/12/13----------rajforu86-------------
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee--------------
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17---------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14
> 11/12/13----------IAA81-----------------CO: 30/01/14----------GRANT 03/03/13------------------MARCH!!!
> 11/12/13----------nicanikkz-----------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 12/12/13----------DKY-----------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14
> 13/12/13----------delta40-------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14
> 13/12/13----------tuba------------------CO: 03/02/14----------
> 16/12/13----------salfons---------------CO: 30/01/14----------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz---------------CO: 05/02/14----------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss---------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 16/12/13----------bobinv--------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------Ramaus----------------CO: 31/01/14----------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14
> 18/12/13----------thirusat--------------CO: 05/02/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7---------------CO: 11/02/14----------GRANT 18/02/14
> 19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas------------CO: 06/02/14----------GRANT 11/03/14------------------MARCH!!!
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14
> 21/12/13----------AGNES26---------------CO: 13/02/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
> 21/12/13----------adudecool-------------CO: 10/02/14----------
> 23/12/13----------itstudent1985---------CO: 06/02/14----------
> 23/12/13----------skundu(ACT) ------------CO: 10/02/2014--------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14
> 24/12/13----------Deejay_TNT------------CO: 19/02/14----------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------------CO: 20/02/14---------------
> 31/12/13----------n.sh----------------------------------------GRANT 19/02/14
> 07/01/14----------VIKRAMAV--------------CO: 18/02/14----------GRANT 21/02/14
> 08/01/14----------ut0410----------------CO: 13/02/14----------
> 17/01/14----------Gyan------------------CO: 27/02/14----------
> 17/01/14----------LynneHardaker---------LE: 04/03/14----------
> 30/01/14----------man111----------------
> 02/02/14----------askmohit--------------
> 05/02/14----------harneek---------------
> 06/02/14----------Neville Smith---------
> 06/02/14----------Pame------------------
> 09/02/14----------Zhuzhu99 (ACT)-----
> 13/02/14----------CSP-------------------
> 14/02/14----------Ozbabe----------------
> 14/02/14----------rajfirst--------------
> 20/02/14----------thanks001-------------
> 20/02/14----------gkkumar(VIC)---------------
> 21/02/14----------chiku2006 (SA) -------------
> 23/02/14----------ME86------------------
> 05/03/14----------SS70011005------------
> 06/03/14----------CSP-------------------
> 14/03/14----------sunnyC----------------


Add mine also.. visa lodged on 20th Feb .


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



tuhinchaudhury said:


> I got my Vetassess negative for Management Consultant.Can I apply for another ANZCO Code.Will it be contradictory to the earlier negative one.


.

Hi,

Yes you can, as long as you provide relevant docs pertaining to the occupation.

All the best.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Zhuzhu99 said:


> It is 190 offshore. And Harneek got CO assigned today, he is 190 QLD, and he lodged on Feb. 5, so I guess you should get your CO next Monday or so.
> 
> By the way, what is your point? Mine is 60, not sure whether this impacts priority...


Hi,

Thanks, that helps.

I've claimed 60 points (includes SS). As far as i know, as long as your have 60 points, you're good, w.r.t subclass 190. The higher point weight-age applies to 189.

Could you update your timeline in your signature. Would be very helpful.


----------



## Zhuzhu99

harneek said:


> Offshore
> 
> Deffinately you are the next. Álways be positive.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Patience is our strength. :hungry:


Thanks! Hope you will get your visa granted soon:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



harneek said:


> Offshore
> 
> Deffinately you are the next. Álways be positive.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Patience is our strength. :hungry:


Hi Harneek,

Congrats on the CO being assigned, got to understand from zhuzhu.

Could you please update your timeline. Would be of help to all of us.

All the best for your speedy grant.


----------



## Zhuzhu99

Neville Smith said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks, that helps.
> 
> I've claimed 60 points (includes SS). As far as i know, as long as your have 60 points, you're good, w.r.t subclass 190. The higher point weight-age applies to 189.
> 
> Could you update your timeline in your signature. Would be very helpful.


Thanks for sharing! I am still new here... How to edit signature, did not figure out, or because I am a new member, needs some time to use this function? Thanks


----------



## bazidkhan

tuhinchaudhury said:


> I got my Vetassess negative for Management Consultant.Can I apply for another ANZCO Code.Will it be contradictory to the earlier negative one.


Dont waste ur mony more.. plz go and consult with some professional agent about this issue.. we cant advise u now as we cant see ur case..


----------



## Pame

tuhinchaudhury said:


> I got my Vetassess negative for Management Consultant.Can I apply for another ANZCO Code.Will it be contradictory to the earlier negative one.


The sad thing is that Vetassess assess u for the only code nominated by u. Your first step should be to send a polite mail to vetassess for the reasons of the current negative outcome. In reply, they will put u in contact with the case assessment officer who will give u a detailed reply with reasons and also will suggest u the alternative options. Some times it may be just a matter of changing the nominated occupation with SRGO8 form, after which u will get a big positive outcome for the same application. So keep ur worries apart, stand up and fight till u get a positive one as we people have nothing to loose except money. Best of luck.


----------



## ajaymannat

Hi expats there is one thing i want to clear from you*What health tests will be done of*Me, my husband and my 3 years daughter
*Regards
Manu


----------



## chiku2006

ajaymannat said:


> Hi expats there is one thing i want to clear from you*What health tests will be done of*Me, my husband and my 3 years daughter
> *Regards
> Manu


X-ray, hiv test, physical examination for the adults and for kids only normal check up... thats all. If they find anything wrong then CO can ask you for more tests


----------



## ajaymannat

chiku2006 said:


> X-ray, hiv test, physical examination for the adults and for kids only normal check up... thats all. If they find anything wrong then CO can ask you for more tests


The problem is my daughter has hole in her heart.
Will it make any problem


----------



## chiku2006

ajaymannat said:


> The problem is my daughter has hole in her heart.
> Will it make any problem


Sorry to hear that but it is advisable to share all medical history with the doctor


----------



## ajaymannat

chiku2006 said:


> Sorry to hear that but it is advisable to share all medical history with the doctor


Thanks chiku


----------



## SAMD_Oz

NIKSS said:


> hi there, plz tell me.., if u r using migration agent, how cud u log in to immia/c???? Because migration agents immiaccount can nt be share...,


You can create one without asking the agent using TRN and import the application. 

You can see all the updates and your agent can't see that you are having an immiaco**** until unless you spell this to them. I have created one and it is working perfectly fine.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Zhuzhu99 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I am still new here... How to edit signature, did not figure out, or because I am a new member, needs some time to use this function? Thanks


.

Hi Zhuzhu,

Go to the top of the page and search for Quick Links, under this tab you will find edit signature. You may input the required detail.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



ajaymannat said:


> Thanks chiku


Hi Ajay,

Only communicable / infectious diseases are considered as a threat / problem.

Secondly your 3 yr old daughter will not be asked to undergo any test,

All you need to do is declare the medication you are providing to your daughter, that's it.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Pame said:


> The sad thing is that Vetassess assess u for the only code nominated by u. Your first step should be to send a polite mail to vetassess for the reasons of the current negative outcome. In reply, they will put u in contact with the case assessment officer who will give u a detailed reply with reasons and also will suggest u the alternative options. Some times it may be just a matter of changing the nominated occupation with SRGO8 form, after which u will get a big positive outcome for the same application. So keep ur worries apart, stand up and fight till u get a positive one as we people have nothing to loose except money. Best of luck.



Hi Pame,

Looks like we both have lodged our visas on the same day and month. Hoping and wishing we have our CO's assigned in the coming week.

All the best to all of us for a speedy grant.

BTW, which state was your SS from


----------



## _shel

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Ajay,
> 
> Only communicable / infectious diseases are considered as a threat / problem.
> 
> Secondly your 3 yr old daughter will not be asked to undergo any test,
> 
> All you need to do is declare the medication you are providing to your daughter, that's it.


 Not so. The main concern is cost to Australia, no cost in welfare, schooling, health care you will get your visa. High costs including transfering illness to Australians = no visa.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just to make sure ..that 3 months count starts once CO is assigned to your case not your lodgement date..
> 
> Raj


Hi Raj,

This is subclass dependent. For 190 it is within 7 weeks of having lodged your visa and 8 weeks for 189.

Surprised with the 12 week notice after having CO being lodged. This is news to me.

Did you by any chance see this anywhere on the website? Would be good if you could share the link,


----------



## Pame

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Pame,
> 
> Looks like we both have lodged our visas on the same day and month. Hoping and wishing we have our CO's assigned in the coming week.
> 
> All the best to all of us for a speedy grant.
> 
> BTW, which state was your SS from


Yeah wishing everybody the same. Its from QLD. Our lodging time are same, so lets pray for a double grant.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



_shel said:


> Not so. The main concern is cost to Australia, no cost in welfare, schooling, health care you will get your visa. High costs including transfering illness to Australians = no visa.


Thanks Shel,

This is informative


----------



## Zhuzhu99

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Zhuzhu,
> 
> Go to the top of the page and search for Quick Links, under this tab you will find edit signature. You may input the required detail.


Thanks! Done!


----------



## rajforu86

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> This is subclass dependent. For 190 it is within 7 weeks of having lodged your visa and 8 weeks for 189.
> 
> Surprised with the 12 week notice after having CO being lodged. This is news to me.
> 
> Did you by any chance see this anywhere on the website? Would be good if you could share the link,


Hi
7 weeks for assigning a CO...then after CO assignment...it can take upto 3 months to get 190visa..infact more that depending on the complexity of the application

Raj


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> 7 weeks for assigning a CO...then after CO assignment...it can take upto 3 months to get 190visa..infact more that depending on the complexity of the application
> 
> Raj


Hi Raj,

If i'm not mistaken, going by the average of the days taken to issue an grant, which is live data from this forum, this data which you claim wud mean 7 months in all from the start of the process excluding ielts to the visa grant.

My exp is that for ACT SS, they did mention 8-9 weeks and i was provided an SS in the eight week and then the immi website clearly states that an visa grant wud be decided within 7 weeks of having lodged the visa, as subclass 190 falls under the priority 3 category.

Lets hope we don't have to wait for 3 months post CO being assigned.

All the best for a speedy grant.


----------



## Hedy

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> 7 weeks for assigning a CO...then after CO assignment...it can take upto 3 months to get 190visa..infact more that depending on the complexity of the application
> 
> Raj


So the three months processing time is after a CO assigned or the whole process since lodging? As this what I know


----------



## Santhosh.15

Hedy said:


> So the three months processing time is after a CO assigned or the whole process since lodging? As this what I know


I guess maximum time for CO allocation is 7 weeks, then it depends upon each case, but generally if one is not from HR country, we can ecpect Grant in about 8-12 weeks.

This is my View. Others are free to comment.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## SS70011005

In my opinion, if your documents etc are all good and your employment check has been done then CO is assigned for HR countries. Post this its hardly a 2 weeks for visa grant.. I am surprised that its taking longer than that for people even after CO allocation... 

Maybe it means that there have been recent changes in the administration of DIBP which we are not aware of.


----------



## blehill

Neville Smith said:


> Thanks Shel,
> 
> This is informative


Hi Neville,

Would you please give the list of docs you have uploaded for 190 VISA?

I am preparing my docs....

one more ques...what if I don't have pay slips from my previous employer? What can I do in that case?

Please help....


----------



## Yenigalla

blehill said:


> Hi Neville,
> 
> Would you please give the list of docs you have uploaded for 190 VISA?
> 
> I am preparing my docs....
> 
> one more ques...what if I don't have pay slips from my previous employer? What can I do in that case?
> 
> Please help....


Hi Blehill 
Follow this link for doc checklist. 
In case you do not have payslips, produce bank statements showing salary remittance / job offer letter showing salary offered/ form 16/ IT returns for the said employment.

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf


----------



## Johanna Ng

I'm waiting as well.

I got an email from my CO on Friday March 21 saying I have submitted all necessary documents. I lodged my application on December 28, 2013. Nearly three months now..


----------



## gkkumar

Johanna Ng said:


> I'm waiting as well.
> 
> I got an email from my CO on Friday March 21 saying I have submitted all necessary documents. I lodged my application on December 28, 2013. Nearly three months now..


From your signature, it seems you submitted additional documents recently in March, Good luck for your grant !! I believe you are very close to get it !! :whoo:


----------



## Johanna Ng

Thanks gkkumar.

I certainly hope so! Waiting stresses me out. Especially as the visa that I'm currently on now (Graduate visa 485) expires in July. Clock is ticking!!!


----------



## Johanna Ng

Also I frontloaded everything I could think of when I first lodged my application at the end of December 2013. 

My CO took weeks to get back to me about additional documentation. But luckily I had everything she requested for on file so I was able to scan and upload everything to her within the day!

I've done everything by the book! Can I get my grant now? =(

Good luck to everyone else who is waiting as well.


----------



## Hedy

Johanna Ng said:


> Also I frontloaded everything I could think of when I first lodged my application at the end of December 2013.
> 
> My CO took weeks to get back to me about additional documentation. But luckily I had everything she requested for on file so I was able to scan and upload everything to her within the day!
> 
> I've done everything by the book! Can I get my grant now? =(
> 
> Good luck to everyone else who is waiting as well.


It is exactly like me .. I hope we get our grant soon ..


----------



## p_sherman

Johanna Ng said:


> I'm waiting as well.
> 
> I got an email from my CO on Friday March 21 saying I have submitted all necessary documents. I lodged my application on December 28, 2013. Nearly three months now..


Is it a norm for COs to email applicants acknowledging that no further documents are necessary?


----------



## man111

p_sherman said:


> Is it a norm for COs to email applicants acknowledging that no further documents are necessary?


is co allocation time period for 190 visa vary for HR countries? is it within 7 weeks or more? which are HR country?


----------



## askchennai

Johanna Ng said:


> Also I frontloaded everything I could think of when I first lodged my application at the end of December 2013.
> 
> My CO took weeks to get back to me about additional documentation. But luckily I had everything she requested for on file so I was able to scan and upload everything to her within the day!
> 
> I've done everything by the book! Can I get my grant now? =(
> 
> Good luck to everyone else who is waiting as well.


I lodged my application on 27th Dec (One day before you ). But I bet you will get your visa this week since you are an onshore applicant. All the best. My CO is very nice guy. He replied to my medical query as still my medical status in IMMI account shows as "Recommended". I was worrying so emailed him and promptly replied that he received my medical and cleared it also. So I am done all the documents part. As soon as DIBP take some call on 190, we all get visa.


----------



## askchennai

Another week is going to start and hoping best week for the 190 visa applicants. Many COs will go on vacation during 18th April till 27th April because of holidays. So praying to get the status before that.


----------



## LynneHardaker

I really hope so #fingerscrossed


----------



## bazidkhan

For us 6th week is going to be starting and waiting for CO allotment..


----------



## gkkumar

p_sherman said:


> Is it a norm for COs to email applicants acknowledging that no further documents are necessary?


I don't think so. But, as everybody is aware that the things are getting late, I believe this CO was generous enough to let him know that no further documents are needed.


----------



## roop

Hi 190 club,

Plz also add me on this list. I think I will be the 1st on waiting list. I lodges my VISA app on 25/10/13. But due to some add med tests, now my grant stuck on this level. I rec this ceiling mail from CO on 3rd March. So hope will hear something good this week. 

Good luck to all....


----------



## reedtv

roop said:


> Hi 190 club,
> 
> Plz also add me on this list. I think I will be the 1st on waiting list. I lodges my VISA app on 25/10/13. But due to some add med tests, now my grant stuck on this level. I rec this ceiling mail from CO on 3rd March. So hope will hear something good this week.
> 
> Good luck to all....


roop, good luck!


----------



## gkkumar

Johanna Ng said:


> Thanks gkkumar.
> 
> I certainly hope so! Waiting stresses me out. Especially as the visa that I'm currently on now (Graduate visa 485) expires in July. Clock is ticking!!!


Did you let the CO know that your present visa expires in July ? Better to do so.


----------



## bazidkhan

roop said:


> Hi 190 club,
> 
> Plz also add me on this list. I think I will be the 1st on waiting list. I lodges my VISA app on 25/10/13. But due to some add med tests, now my grant stuck on this level. I rec this ceiling mail from CO on 3rd March. So hope will hear something good this week.
> 
> Good luck to all....


oooh, wat is nominated occupation and which state sponsored u? plz show these in ur signatures as mine below. thanks


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



blehill said:


> Hi Neville,
> 
> Would you please give the list of docs you have uploaded for 190 VISA?
> 
> I am preparing my docs....
> 
> one more ques...what if I don't have pay slips from my previous employer? What can I do in that case?
> 
> Please help....


.

Hi Blehill,

If you are reffing to docs required after having received your SS. then here it is.

DIBP application form
(Pay visa fees and then upload the form to avoid delay, so that you could get into the que.)
Form 80 ( for self + spouse)
Form 1221 ( For spouse only)
All educational documents (Bachelors and Masters) to be notarized as true copy in case you do not have a colour scan copy.
Documents pertaining to Experience to be uploaded (offer letters, relieving letters, reference letters, promotion letters, payslips etc)
Form 16
ITR
PCC
Medicals
If applicable - Proof of letter for your spouses, (in case she is not taking up the IELTS) that states her medium of education was in english (Bachelors or Masters)

In case you do not have payslips, you could use your bank statement by highlighting the same and uploading those documents.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

Looks like no progress today on 190-type visas. No grants/COs.


----------



## chiku2006

Deejay_TNT said:


> Looks like no progress today on 190-type visas. No grants/COs.


Yeah it seems so, has anyone updated the sheet ??


----------



## roop

bazidkhan said:


> oooh, wat is nominated occupation and which state sponsored u? plz show these in ur signatures as mine below. thanks


updated my timeline....


----------



## Luqman

No news of 190 grant on any forum recently.


----------



## Hedy

A new working week .. no news


----------



## Johanna Ng

gkkumar said:


> I don't think so. But, as everybody is aware that the things are getting late, I believe this CO was generous enough to let him know that no further documents are needed.


Yes. I doubt that is the norm but my CO sent me an email on last Friday (March 21) and confirmed that I have uploaded all necessary documents.

I definitely think CO's should take the time to email and touch base with clients so it doesn't feel like we're dealing with a brick wall. 

Customer service can be lacking in these types of organizations... I'm not saying all personnel are like that, but most are. 

CO is aware of my current visa expiry date. I had to put those details in Form 80.


----------



## bazidkhan

Luqman said:


> No news of 190 grant on any forum recently.


Hi Luqman..
Really its going too late. And ur visa processing time is going to complete i.e 6 months is normal visa time line for 190/489 subclass.. let see and update us if there is any response from DIBP or CO? we r waiting for CO allotment.
best of luck insh u vl get the golden email v soon.
Thanks


----------



## gkkumar

Luqman said:


> No news of 190 grant on any forum recently.


No news yet on 190s..


----------



## rajfirst

*190 Visa*

By this time, askmohit and man111 would have definitely received CO information.

They should update us.


----------



## reedtv

rajfirst said:


> By this time, askmohit and man111 would have definitely received CO information.
> 
> They should update us.


why?


----------



## rajfirst

reedtv said:


> why?


Feb 5 applicants got CO last friday,,,


----------



## SS70011005

rajfirst said:


> Feb 5 applicants got CO last friday,,,


On top of it.. 1 guy who applied for 190 QLD got the grant on 20th Mar'14.


----------



## SS70011005

SS70011005 said:


> On top of it.. 1 guy who applied for 190 QLD got the grant on 20th Mar'14.


He had applied on 5 Feb'14. :jaw:


----------



## rajfirst

SS70011005 said:


> He had applied on 5 Feb'14. :jaw:


Onshore applicant?


----------



## SS70011005

rajfirst said:


> Onshore applicant?


Offshore...


----------



## rajfirst

SS70011005 said:


> Offshore...


Any idea about his Occ Code and State SS?


----------



## SS70011005

rajfirst said:


> Any idea about his Occ Code and State SS?


Nope but the state was QLD.


----------



## rajfirst

SS70011005 said:


> Nope but the state was QLD.


Lucky guy


----------



## roop

hi

Today when I log in my immi account it is not showing anything, just the manage acc & logout option. Does anybody else having the same prb?


----------



## p_sherman

roop said:


> hi
> 
> Today when I log in my immi account it is not showing anything, just the manage acc & logout option. Does anybody else having the same prb?


I'm still getting the "Planned System Maintenance" message.


----------



## man111

p_sherman said:


> I'm still getting the "Planned System Maintenance" message.


Friends,
I got the CO today. requested form 80 and tax in formations.

Visa lodged 30/01/2014
off shore


----------



## chiku2006

man111 said:


> Friends,
> I got the CO today. requested form 80 and tax in formations.
> 
> Visa lodged 30/01/2014
> off shore


Awesome, atlast some movement in 190


----------



## SS70011005

man111 said:


> Friends,
> I got the CO today. requested form 80 and tax in formations.
> 
> Visa lodged 30/01/2014
> off shore



Congratulations!!! Hey just wanted to ask you, did you uploaded your other documents like PCC & Health Check before CO was allocated?


----------



## man111

SS70011005 said:


> Congratulations!!! Hey just wanted to ask you, did you uploaded your other documents like PCC & Health Check before CO was allocated?


yes


----------



## Johanna Ng

I'm reading all the slightly frantic posts about CO allocations, visa grants, timelines etc.

I understand that the wait is stressful and all of us are more than a little anxious! But let us try to keep cool and distract ourselves! Once you've done all you can there is no point stressing what really is beyond us, yes? =) Time will actually go faster. It's a weird kind of comfort knowing other in the forum are anxiously waiting but comparing and picking at timelines really is counter productive to everyone. 

Of course that being said...I check my inbox more than a million times a day... 

Re planned maintenance - that's a glitch in the system. I suggest you contact DIPB to check if your computer is for some reason blocking the site or vice versa. Immiaccount website is highly encrypted (naturally because of the private content of individuals) and sometimes technical issues like that happen.


----------



## p_sherman

Johanna Ng said:


> I'm reading all the slightly frantic posts about CO allocations, visa grants, timelines etc.
> 
> I understand that the wait is stressful and all of us are more than a little anxious! But let us try to keep cool and distract ourselves! Once you've done all you can there is no point stressing what really is beyond us, yes? =) Time will actually go faster. It's a weird kind of comfort knowing other in the forum are anxiously waiting but comparing and picking at timelines really is counter productive to everyone.
> 
> Of course that being said...I check my inbox more than a million times a day...
> 
> Re planned maintenance - that's a glitch in the system. I suggest you contact DIPB to check if your computer is for some reason blocking the site or vice versa. Immiaccount website is highly encrypted (naturally because of the private content of individuals) and sometimes technical issues like that happen.


Excellent voice of reason. However, the anxiety level is definitely different between onshore and offshore applicants. 

I do not blame applicants for being anxious as they were led to believe, at the point of lodging, that 190 would be the priority/quicker route (hence the extra layer of effort required to get state nomination as well as the 2 year live/work obligation), only to be told after payment and document submission that processing times (which was recently shortened for 189 and 190 to 3 months) is currently indeterminate.

At the same time, 189s are flying off the shelves, with lodge-to-grant times of 4-8 weeks. It's all a little contradictory if you ask me. 

However, in your case Johanna, if your 190 is not approved in time, do you not get a bridging visa after your graduate visa ends?


----------



## rajfirst

man111 said:


> Friends,
> I got the CO today. requested form 80 and tax in formations.
> 
> Visa lodged 30/01/2014
> off shore


Hi Man111,

What do they mean by tax informations?

Form 16? Didnt you frontload them?


----------



## SS70011005

Johanna Ng said:


> I'm reading all the slightly frantic posts about CO allocations, visa grants, timelines etc.
> 
> I understand that the wait is stressful and all of us are more than a little anxious! But let us try to keep cool and distract ourselves! Once you've done all you can there is no point stressing what really is beyond us, yes? =) Time will actually go faster. It's a weird kind of comfort knowing other in the forum are anxiously waiting but comparing and picking at timelines really is counter productive to everyone.
> 
> Of course that being said...I check my inbox more than a million times a day...
> 
> Re planned maintenance - that's a glitch in the system. I suggest you contact DIPB to check if your computer is for some reason blocking the site or vice versa. Immiaccount website is highly encrypted (naturally because of the private content of individuals) and sometimes technical issues like that happen.


Dear Johanna,

Everybody in this thread is anxious, as p_sherman said: the situation is different for onshore and for offshore applicants. Esp. if you are living in HR country. 

Shelling out $6-7K is not easy here for application. This forum is a great way of getting updated on movement of applications. One feels hopeful when others in the same boat share their experiences.

Keep posting guys. Thank you.


----------



## Johanna Ng

p_sherman said:


> Excellent voice of reason. However, the anxiety level is definitely different between onshore and offshore applicants.
> 
> I do not blame applicants for being anxious as they were led to believe, at the point of lodging, that 190 would be the priority/quicker route (hence the extra layer of effort required to get state nomination as well as the 2 year live/work obligation), only to be told after payment and document submission that processing times (which was recently shortened for 189 and 190 to 3 months) is currently indeterminate.
> 
> At the same time, 189s are flying off the shelves, with lodge-to-grant times of 4-8 weeks. It's all a little contradictory if you ask me.
> 
> However, in your case Johanna, if your 190 is not approved in time, do you not get a bridging visa after your graduate visa ends?


Right. I'm not blaming applicants for their obvious anxiety! I'm just saying panicking and relentlessly comparing timelines of CO allocations and grants is indeed counter productive for everyone. It's the domino effect. If one does, then another does...then everyone starts worrying and second guessing their documents and picking apart their (and everyone elses) status updates from immiaccount.



> At the same time, 189s are flying off the shelves, with lodge-to-grant times of 4-8 weeks. It's all a little contradictory if you ask me.


Of course it's contradictory, but then again how DIPB manages their schedules and procedures is no different to how it is in every country. It's immigration.

Also didn't someone say something about a watched pot never boils? 

I have been told that I will be granted a bridging visa if my current visa were to expire while my 190 is being processed. Trust me, I'll be holding them to that!


----------



## Johanna Ng

Just saying, I think everyone should take a breather and try not to worry so much. Once you've done all you can, as we all understand how frustrating and tedious every procedure is, that's all you can do. That's all! =) 

Peace out. =)


----------



## askmohit

09/11/13----------nupur-----------------CO: 16/01/14----------
09/11/13----------RPSunny-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
10/11/13----------singhda-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
11/11/13----------Maverick7185----------CO: 09/01/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
12/11/13----------rrag------------------CO: 13/01/14----------
12/11/13----------Zaxter----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 24/01/14
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------------CO: 21/01/14----------GRANT 28/01/14
14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------------GRANT 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------GRANT 20/01/14
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------------
18/11/13----------Natswray------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant----------CO: 16/01/14----------GRANT 03/02/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------------CO: 14/01/14----------
22/11/13----------bal-------------------CO: 09/01/14----------
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------CO: 11/01/14----------GRANT 07/02/14
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green-----------------------------GRANT 28/01/14
27/11/13----------hashtagPR-----------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14
29/11/13 ---------SandMine------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal----------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13----------priyank-------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13----------Afaque--------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14
04/12/13----------nadh1981------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
04/12/13----------bc_ashu---------------CO: 29/01/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
04/12/13----------upendrasingh--------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------CO: 29/01/14----------
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 06/02/14
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr----------
05/12/13----------rajforu86-------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17---------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14
11/12/13----------IAA81-----------------CO: 30/01/14----------GRANT 03/03/13------------------MARCH!!!
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-----------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY-----------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14
13/12/13----------delta40-------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14
13/12/13----------tuba------------------CO: 03/02/14----------
16/12/13----------salfons---------------CO: 30/01/14----------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz---------------CO: 05/02/14----------
16/12/13----------Bliss---------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv--------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------Ramaus----------------CO: 31/01/14----------
18/12/13----------Peanut48------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14
18/12/13----------thirusat--------------CO: 05/02/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
18/12/13----------yangxh7---------------CO: 11/02/14----------GRANT 18/02/14
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas------------CO: 06/02/14----------GRANT 11/03/14------------------MARCH!!!
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14
21/12/13----------AGNES26---------------CO: 13/02/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
21/12/13----------adudecool-------------CO: 10/02/14----------
23/12/13----------itstudent1985---------CO: 06/02/14----------
23/12/13----------skundu(ACT) ------------CO: 10/02/2014--------
23/12/13----------cherry83------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14
24/12/13----------Deejay_TNT------------CO: 19/02/14----------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------------CO: 20/02/14---------------
31/12/13----------n.sh----------------------------------------GRANT 19/02/14
07/01/14----------VIKRAMAV--------------CO: 18/02/14----------GRANT 21/02/14
08/01/14----------ut0410----------------CO: 13/02/14----------
17/01/14----------Gyan------------------CO: 27/02/14----------
17/01/14----------LynneHardaker---------LE: 04/03/14----------
30/01/14----------man111----------------CO: 24/03/14
02/02/14----------askmohit--------------
05/02/14----------harneek---------------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith---------
06/02/14----------Pame------------------
09/02/14----------Zhuzhu99 (ACT)-----
13/02/14----------CSP-------------------
14/02/14----------Ozbabe----------------
14/02/14----------rajfirst--------------
20/02/14----------thanks001-------------
20/02/14----------gkkumar(VIC)---------------
21/02/14----------chiku2006 (SA) -------------
23/02/14----------ME86------------------
05/03/14----------SS70011005------------
06/03/14----------CSP-------------------
14/03/14----------sunnyC----------------

Added CO date for man111


----------



## SS70011005

09/11/13----------nupur-----------------CO: 16/01/14----------
09/11/13----------RPSunny-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
10/11/13----------singhda-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
11/11/13----------Maverick7185----------CO: 09/01/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
12/11/13----------rrag------------------CO: 13/01/14----------
12/11/13----------Zaxter----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 24/01/14
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------------CO: 21/01/14----------GRANT 28/01/14
14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------------GRANT 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------GRANT 20/01/14
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------------
18/11/13----------Natswray------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant----------CO: 16/01/14----------GRANT 03/02/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------------CO: 14/01/14----------
22/11/13----------bal-------------------CO: 09/01/14----------
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------CO: 11/01/14----------GRANT 07/02/14
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green-----------------------------GRANT 28/01/14
27/11/13----------hashtagPR-----------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14
29/11/13 ---------SandMine------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal----------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13----------priyank-------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13----------Afaque--------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14
04/12/13----------nadh1981------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
04/12/13----------bc_ashu---------------CO: 29/01/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
04/12/13----------upendrasingh--------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------CO: 29/01/14----------
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 06/02/14
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr----------
05/12/13----------rajforu86-------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17---------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14
11/12/13----------IAA81-----------------CO: 30/01/14----------GRANT 03/03/13------------------MARCH!!!
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-----------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY-----------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14
13/12/13----------delta40-------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14
13/12/13----------tuba------------------CO: 03/02/14----------
16/12/13----------salfons---------------CO: 30/01/14----------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz---------------CO: 05/02/14----------
16/12/13----------Bliss---------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv--------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------Ramaus----------------CO: 31/01/14----------
18/12/13----------Peanut48------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14
18/12/13----------thirusat--------------CO: 05/02/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
18/12/13----------yangxh7---------------CO: 11/02/14----------GRANT 18/02/14
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas------------CO: 06/02/14----------GRANT 11/03/14------------------MARCH!!!
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14
21/12/13----------AGNES26---------------CO: 13/02/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
21/12/13----------adudecool-------------CO: 10/02/14----------
23/12/13----------itstudent1985---------CO: 06/02/14----------
23/12/13----------skundu(ACT) ------------CO: 10/02/2014--------
23/12/13----------cherry83------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14
24/12/13----------Deejay_TNT------------CO: 19/02/14----------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------------CO: 20/02/14---------------
31/12/13----------n.sh----------------------------------------GRANT 19/02/14
07/01/14----------VIKRAMAV--------------CO: 18/02/14----------GRANT 21/02/14
08/01/14----------ut0410----------------CO: 13/02/14----------
17/01/14----------Gyan------------------CO: 27/02/14----------
17/01/14----------LynneHardaker---------LE: 04/03/14----------
30/01/14----------man111----------------CO: 24/03/14
02/02/14----------askmohit--------------
05/02/14----------harneek---------------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith---------
06/02/14----------Pame------------------
09/02/14----------Zhuzhu99 (ACT)-----
13/02/14----------CSP-------------------
14/02/14----------Ozbabe----------------
14/02/14----------rajfirst--------------
20/02/14----------thanks001-------------
20/02/14----------gkkumar(VIC)---------------
21/02/14----------chiku2006 (SA) -------------
23/02/14----------ME86------------------
05/03/14----------SS70011005(QLD)------------
06/03/14----------CSP-------------------
14/03/14----------sunnyC----------------

Added state.


----------



## askmohit

man111 said:


> yes


man111 are you an onshore applicant or offshore moreover, can you please update your signature


----------



## rajfirst

askmohit said:


> man111 are you an onshore applicant or offshore moreover, can you please update your signature


@askmohit,

You didnt get CO information yet?

Did you called DIBP?


----------



## gkkumar

Johanna Ng said:


> Just saying, I think everyone should take a breather and try not to worry so much. Once you've done all you can, as we all understand how frustrating and tedious every procedure is, that's all you can do. That's all! =)
> 
> Peace out. =)


Its like peace before a hail storm. I am very confident that after the void of grants, there would be a flood !! They are just getting accumulated to be released at once !! So, wait for the gala !!

Reason : Due to quick processing, the quota which was to be granted in March, was granted well before in hand. 

If we take three months time processing : 

Lodged------------------------------------Grant as per process----------Actually granted.

Oct 2013 ------------------------------- Jan 2014--------------------------Dec 2013
Nov 2013 ------------------------------- Feb 2014--------------------------Jan 2014
Dec 2013 ------------------------------- March 2014 ---------------------- Feb 2014

Just for an instance, If you see above interpretation - there is a void of one month.. As the previous visas were already processed before the timelines, we will definitely have a void for some time - to get to the actual timelines.


----------



## SS70011005

gkkumar said:


> Its like peace before a hail storm. I am very confident that after the void of grants, there would be a flood !! They are just getting accumulated to be released at once !! So, wait for the gala !!


Awesome. Truely hope you are right!!!

Cheers. eace:


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



askmohit said:


> 09/11/13----------nupur-----------------CO: 16/01/14----------
> 09/11/13----------RPSunny-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 10/11/13----------singhda-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185----------CO: 09/01/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
> 12/11/13----------rrag------------------CO: 13/01/14----------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 24/01/14
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------------CO: 21/01/14----------GRANT 28/01/14
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------------GRANT 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------GRANT 20/01/14
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------------
> 18/11/13----------Natswray------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 20/11/13----------190applicant----------CO: 16/01/14----------GRANT 03/02/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------------CO: 14/01/14----------
> 22/11/13----------bal-------------------CO: 09/01/14----------
> 23/11/13----------aryal-----------------CO: 11/01/14----------GRANT 07/02/14
> 21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green-----------------------------GRANT 28/01/14
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR-----------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14
> 29/11/13 ---------SandMine------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal----------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 22/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 02/12/13----------priyank-------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Afaque--------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14
> 04/12/13----------nadh1981------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 04/12/13----------bc_ashu---------------CO: 29/01/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
> 04/12/13----------upendrasingh--------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------CO: 29/01/14----------
> 05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 06/02/14
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr----------
> 05/12/13----------rajforu86-------------
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee--------------
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17---------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14
> 11/12/13----------IAA81-----------------CO: 30/01/14----------GRANT 03/03/13------------------MARCH!!!
> 11/12/13----------nicanikkz-----------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 12/12/13----------DKY-----------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14
> 13/12/13----------delta40-------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14
> 13/12/13----------tuba------------------CO: 03/02/14----------
> 16/12/13----------salfons---------------CO: 30/01/14----------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz---------------CO: 05/02/14----------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss---------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 16/12/13----------bobinv--------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------Ramaus----------------CO: 31/01/14----------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14
> 18/12/13----------thirusat--------------CO: 05/02/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7---------------CO: 11/02/14----------GRANT 18/02/14
> 19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas------------CO: 06/02/14----------GRANT 11/03/14------------------MARCH!!!
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14
> 21/12/13----------AGNES26---------------CO: 13/02/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
> 21/12/13----------adudecool-------------CO: 10/02/14----------
> 23/12/13----------itstudent1985---------CO: 06/02/14----------
> 23/12/13----------skundu(ACT) ------------CO: 10/02/2014--------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14
> 24/12/13----------Deejay_TNT------------CO: 19/02/14----------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------------CO: 20/02/14---------------
> 31/12/13----------n.sh----------------------------------------GRANT 19/02/14
> 07/01/14----------VIKRAMAV--------------CO: 18/02/14----------GRANT 21/02/14
> 08/01/14----------ut0410----------------CO: 13/02/14----------
> 17/01/14----------Gyan------------------CO: 27/02/14----------
> 17/01/14----------LynneHardaker---------LE: 04/03/14----------
> 30/01/14----------man111----------------CO: 24/03/14
> 02/02/14----------askmohit--------------
> 05/02/14----------harneek---------------
> 06/02/14----------Neville Smith---------
> 06/02/14----------Pame------------------
> 09/02/14----------Zhuzhu99 (ACT)-----
> 13/02/14----------CSP-------------------
> 14/02/14----------Ozbabe----------------
> 14/02/14----------rajfirst--------------
> 20/02/14----------thanks001-------------
> 20/02/14----------gkkumar(VIC)---------------
> 21/02/14----------chiku2006 (SA) -------------
> 23/02/14----------ME86------------------
> 05/03/14----------SS70011005------------
> 06/03/14----------CSP-------------------
> 14/03/14----------sunnyC----------------
> 
> Added CO date for man111



Hi Mohit,

I thought, you and harneek had an CO assigned a recently. Please confirm.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

gkkumar said:


> Its like peace before a hail storm. I am very confident that after the void of grants, there would be a flood !! They are just getting accumulated to be released at once !!


You are absolutely correct, gkkumar!
They will all be released at once, on Tuesday, July 1, 2014, along with the new financial year and annual quota!


----------



## askmohit

rajfirst said:


> @askmohit,
> 
> You didnt get CO information yet?
> 
> Did you called DIBP?


No Info on CO yet, I called DIBP, waited for approx 40 mins then all the $10 on my skype account finished... :-(

Will call them again, but most probably in first week of April. Till then I will wait.


----------



## rits:

*Hi*

21/03/14----------rits: NSW----------------


----------



## rits:

*Hi*

21/03/14----------rits: NSW----------------


update mine details too. Thanks


----------



## Santhosh.15

rits: said:


> 21/03/14----------rits: NSW----------------


Good luck buddy.

Santhosh


----------



## gkkumar

Deejay_TNT said:


> You are absolutely correct, gkkumar!
> They will all be released at once, on Tuesday, July 1, 2014, along with the new financial year and annual quota!


I believe we need not wait for that long.. There should still be visas available for this year too.. Let this March complete and we will have 190s granted for sure in April.


----------



## SS70011005

gkkumar said:


> I believe we need not wait for that long.. There should still be visas available for this year too.. Let this March complete and we will have 190s granted for sure in April.


In fact since 1 Mar'14, there's no cap on 190 SS visas. If everything is in order then it should be quick like their timeline suggests.


----------



## gkkumar

SS70011005 said:


> In fact since 1 Mar'14, there's no cap on 190 SS visas. If everything is in order then it should be quick like their timeline suggests.


190 invitations have no cap, however, visas have a consolidated cap of 28850 for the year 2014 !!


----------



## trevnod

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Mohit,
> 
> I thought, you and harneek had an CO assigned a recently. Please confirm.


Hi guys, can I also be added please? My 190 visa was lodged on 17/03/14.

I read on the government website that it was take up to 7 weeks for a CO to be assigned then up to 3 months for the visa to be granted. Can I ask how accurate that is and what are the chances a few weeks could be shaved off that?? Cheers


----------



## SS70011005

gkkumar said:


> 190 invitations have no cap, however, visas have a consolidated cap of 28850 for the year 2014 !!


O Ok. In that case the cap has already been reached. Invitations issued for all categories till 10 Mar'14 stand are at 29,491 (includes state invitations + 189 + 489 etc.).


----------



## trevnod

SS70011005 said:


> O Ok. In that case the cap has already been reached. Invitations issued for all categories till 10 Mar'14 stand are at 29,491 (includes state invitations + 189 + 489 etc.).


Just got confirmation from my migration agent that there are defo no cap on state sponsored 190 visa's phew :nod:


----------



## Deejay_TNT

trevnod said:


> Hi guys, can I also be added please? My 190 visa was lodged on 17/03/14.
> 
> I read on the government website that it was take up to 7 weeks for a CO to be assigned then up to 3 months for the visa to be granted. *Can I ask how accurate that is and what are the chances* a few weeks could be shaved off that?? Cheers


Yes, you can. It is 75% accurate. Proof: Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times
"_We aim to process 75 per cent of applications within the timeframes detailed below. It should be noted that individual actual processing times will vary depending on a range of factors._"




SS70011005 said:


> O Ok. In that case the cap has already been reached. Invitations issued for all categories till 10 Mar'14 stand are at 29,491 (includes state invitations + *189* + 489 etc.).


No, it hasn't been reached yet (but ALMOST reached). *189 is NOT part* of "Regional" visa types (you should NOT have included it into your calculation). Proof: Processing of Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration Visas
"_The current planning level for the *Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration (GSM)* category for the 2013-14 programme year is *28 850* visa places.

This category is for applicants who have been sponsored by an eligible relative or those who are nominated by a state or territory government agency. Skilled Regional Sponsored visas include:

Skilled Sponsored subclass 176
Skilled Nominated subclass 190
Skilled Regional Sponsored subclass 475
Skilled Regional Sponsored subclass 487
Skilled Regional (Provisional) subclass 489
Skilled Designated Area-sponsored (Provisional) subclass 496
Skilled Sponsored subclass 886

*From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining*._."

Guy, it's sometimes SOOOO hilarious to find out nobody cares to read official information!


----------



## Deejay_TNT

trevnod said:


> Just got confirmation from my migration agent that there are defo no cap on state sponsored 190 visa's phew :nod:


Oh gosh... You also don't read official information.
You should not mix up "occupation quotas" with an "annual visa cap".
Processing of Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration Visas

Please find gkkumar's post above (quoting):


gkkumar said:


> 190 invitations have no cap, however, visas have a consolidated cap of 28850 for the year 2014 !!


----------



## Santhosh.15

Deejay_TNT said:


> Oh gosh... You also don't read official information.
> You should not mix up "occupation quotas" with an "annual visa cap".
> Processing of Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration Visas
> 
> Please find gkkumar's post above (quoting):


Thanks for your note my friend.

If thier annual quota cap has reached, then irreslective of subclass is it not likely there will no no grants ??

Just want to take your view...

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## Deejay_TNT

battulas78 said:


> Thanks for your note my friend.
> 
> If thier annual quota cap has reached, then irreslective of subclass is it not likely there will no no grants ??
> 
> Just want to take your view...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh


Dear Santhosh.
There has been no information released as to what will happen after the annual cap is reached. Thus, we can only assume (something like grants put on hold till next financial year etc).


----------



## gkkumar

battulas78 said:


> Thanks for your note my friend.
> 
> If thier annual quota cap has reached, then irreslective of subclass is it not likely there will no no grants ??
> 
> Just want to take your view...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh


They still say there are* limited number of visas* available, however, they still did not say that *annual cap has reached*. 

Per previous calculations, there are around 10,000 visas remaining in GSM category.. Not sure, how that number can be limited.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Deejay_TNT said:


> Dear Santhosh.
> There has been no information released as to what will happen after the annual cap is reached. Thus, we can only assume (something like grants put on hold till next financial year etc).


Thanks mate. Fingers Crossed

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15

gkkumar said:


> They still say there are limited number of visas available, however, they still did not say that annual cap has reached.
> 
> Per previous calculations, there are around 10,000 visas remaining in GSM category.. Not sure, how that number can be limited.


Well, Thanks buddy, Nothing much we can do but to wait and watch ofcourse.

I lodged my visa 22nd of March. So, very long road ahead and willing to travel patiently and hopefully, get to make few buddies.

Good luck everyone.

Santhosh


----------



## bazidkhan

gkkumar said:


> They still say there are* limited number of visas* available, however, they still did not say that *annual cap has reached*.
> 
> Per previous calculations, there are around 10,000 visas remaining in GSM category.. Not sure, how that number can be limited.


From where this calculation came? remaining 10,000 visas in gsm category...


----------



## man111

askmohit said:


> man111 are you an onshore applicant or offshore moreover, can you please update your signature


askmohit hope this week you will get a CO. Iam a offshore applicant,

today CO asked for tax document to claim overseas work experience. I submitted several payslip and a letter from administrative officer saying that I was paid for my work. my salary was not at tax thresh hold level of my country and i dint pay tax. So how can I prove this? any help?


----------



## askmohit

man111 said:


> askmohit hope this week you will get a CO. Iam a offshore applicant,
> 
> today CO asked for tax document to claim overseas work experience. I submitted several payslip and a letter from administrative officer saying that I was paid for my work. my salary was not at tax thresh hold level of my country and i dint pay tax. So how can I prove this? any help?


Are you from India and have applied under software and application programmers


----------



## bazidkhan

man111 said:


> askmohit hope this week you will get a CO. Iam a offshore applicant,
> 
> today CO asked for tax document to claim overseas work experience. I submitted several payslip and a letter from administrative officer saying that I was paid for my work. my salary was not at tax thresh hold level of my country and i dint pay tax. So how can I prove this? any help?


Hi man111,
The same thing i did also. I sent a letter from my department that i was low paid so did not pay any tax govt treasury.. i think this fine.. but inform what ur CO response about this. Bcz i m still waiting for CO.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

gkkumar said:


> They still say there are* limited number of visas* available, however, they still did not say that *annual cap has reached*.
> 
> Per previous calculations, there are around 10,000 visas remaining in GSM category.. Not sure, how that number can be limited.


Please don't forget that the number of issued *invites* mentioned here: SkillSelect â€“ SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 10 March 2014 Results
in the report (e.g. 11942 invites total) does not mean the number of *visas granted*.
E.g. *number of invites* *!= **number of grants*.

Number of grants/visas also include secondary applicants & dependants, e.g. spouses, children, sometimes parents etc.
Thus 11942 invites must not (and is not) equal 28850 annual visas quota.

DIBP has not published the exact number of granted visas, they only mentioned that the annual quota has almost been reached as of February 2014. That's all we know.

So, an "educated guess" (I don't like the term) would be to multiply 11942 by a factor of >2 (each applicant on average has at least one secondary applicant), closer to 2.[1234] - not enough data. But I wouldn't recommend guessing, this is just an example to outline the logic implied.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Deejay_TNT said:


> Please don't forget that the number of issued invites mentioned here: SkillSelect â€“ SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 10 March 2014 Results
> in the report (e.g. 11942 invites total) does not mean the number of visas granted.
> E.g. number of invites != number of grants.
> 
> Number of grants/visas also include secondary applicants & dependants, e.g. spouses, children, sometimes parents etc.
> Thus 11942 invites must not (and is not) equal 28850 annual visas quota.
> 
> DIBP has not published the exact number of granted visas, they only mentioned that the annual quota has almost been reached as of February 2014. That's all we know.
> 
> So, an "educated guess" (I don't like the term) would be to multiply 11942 by a factor of >2 (each applicant on average has at least one secondary applicant), closer to 2.[1234] - not enough data. But I wouldn't recommend guessing, this is just an example to outline the logic implied.


Appreciate your optimistic aporoach.

Afterall, we are left with no choice. 

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## gkkumar

Deejay_TNT said:


> Please don't forget that the number of issued *invites* mentioned here: SkillSelect â€“ SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 10 March 2014 Results
> in the report (e.g. 11942 invites total) does not mean the number of *visas granted*.
> E.g. *number of invites* *!= **number of grants*.
> 
> Number of grants/visas also include secondary applicants & dependants, e.g. spouses, children, sometimes parents etc.
> Thus 11942 invites must not (and is not) equal 28850 annual visas quota.
> 
> DIBP has not published the exact number of granted visas, they only mentioned that the annual quota has almost been reached as of February 2014. That's all we know.
> 
> So, an "educated guess" (I don't like the term) would be to multiply 11942 by a factor of >2 (each applicant on average has at least one secondary applicant), closer to 2.[1234] - not enough data. But I wouldn't recommend guessing, this is just an example to outline the logic implied.


Kewl Deejay, I didn't realize the number (10,000+) was of invitations, thought it was of visas. Now, I understand. :typing:


----------



## gkkumar

Any CO allocations ? I think we should forget about grants until July 2014.  This is so calm man...


----------



## askchennai

Deejay_TNT said:


> Please don't forget that the number of issued *invites* mentioned here: SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 10 March 2014 Results
> in the report (e.g. 11942 invites total) does not mean the number of *visas granted*.
> E.g. *number of invites* *!= **number of grants*.
> 
> Number of grants/visas also include secondary applicants & dependants, e.g. spouses, children, sometimes parents etc.
> Thus 11942 invites must not (and is not) equal 28850 annual visas quota.
> 
> DIBP has not published the exact number of granted visas, they only mentioned that the annual quota has almost been reached as of February 2014. That's all we know.
> 
> So, an "educated guess" (I don't like the term) would be to multiply 11942 by a factor of >2 (each applicant on average has at least one secondary applicant), closer to 2.[1234] - not enough data. But I wouldn't recommend guessing, this is just an example to outline the logic implied.


Deejay, Your CO is from Team 34? Intial please..My CO is AA. Our visa lodge time was almost very near. I lodged it on 27th Dec.


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Any CO allocations ? I think we should forget about grants until July 2014.  This is so calm man...


Dear Kumar,

I think we should take it easy and leave it upto DIBP or DIAC to decide.. we can do numerous calculations based on whatever data and pacify ourselves but at the end of the day, it is upto Aussie government agencies to decide and take a call on these subjects and whatever they will decide we will have to accept it as we cant do anything about it... so take a chill pill dude. Things will move at their own pace, worrying about them will not help !!

Chiku


----------



## samysunny

chiku2006 said:


> Yeah it seems so, has anyone updated the sheet ??


where is the sheet plz?


----------



## reedtv

chiku2006 said:


> Dear Kumar,
> 
> I think we should take it easy and leave it upto DIBP or DIAC to decide.. we can do numerous calculations based on whatever data and pacify ourselves but at the end of the day, it is upto Aussie government agencies to decide and take a call on these subjects and whatever they will decide we will have to accept it as we cant do anything about it... so take a chill pill dude. Things will move at their own pace, worrying about them will not help !!
> 
> Chiku


you are absolutely right.


----------



## thanks001

I phoned DIBP today and they told me 8 week for allocation of CO but processing time is still 3 month and it depends on individual application for its grant and if there is any issue they will update in site.Iguess grant is delayed for some occupation as they need ovell package of skilled worker in all areas.its my assumption.my application has been allocated to team 11 and they will contact me for any further information but no CO yet.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

gkkumar said:


> Any CO allocations ? I think we should forget about grants until July 2014.  This is so calm man...


Yes, the process seems to have halted.
If we don't get any information (on the forums) on visa grants/CO's by the end of this week - then I'd say we have low chances of getting grants before July. If we don't hear anything by the end of next week - I'd say chances of grants before July are rather close to null.



askchennai said:


> Deejay, Your CO is from Team 34? Intial please..My CO is AA. Our visa lodge time was almost very near. I lodged it on 27th Dec.


Yes, askchennai, my CO is from Team 34, initials AM.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



SS70011005 said:


> O Ok. In that case the cap has already been reached. Invitations issued for all categories till 10 Mar'14 stand are at 29,491 (includes state invitations + 189 + 489 etc.).


Hi,

The 28850 cap is only for 190+489, which as on date is ~ 11K.


----------



## askchennai

Deejay_TNT said:


> Yes, the process seems to have halted.
> If we don't get any information (on the forums) on visa grants/CO's by the end of this week - then I'd say we have low chances of getting grants before July. If we don't hear anything by the end of next week - I'd say chances of grants before July are rather close to null.
> 
> 
> Yes, askchennai, my CO is from Team 34, initials AM.


Every month end DIBP will update the processing time. Last month they updated the "Skilled Nominated" visa cap limited visa details. I am expecting similar update by end of this week or March 31st. Hoping DIBP will not put the bomb that visa is over and we have to wait till July.


----------



## Hedy

askchennai said:


> Deejay, Your CO is from Team 34? Intial please..My CO is AA. Our visa lodge time was almost very near. I lodged it on 27th Dec.


Brisbane team 34? As this is my team.. CO name is Lisa


----------



## Deejay_TNT

Neville Smith said:


> Hi,
> 
> The 28850 cap is only for 190+489, which as on date is ~ 11K.


Gosh!!! How come nobody cares to read 1 page earlier!!!! Arrrrgh!! 

Especialy for you, Neville Smith:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...eed-lets-share-time-lines-41.html#post3505106


----------



## Deejay_TNT

askchennai said:


> Every month end DIBP will update the processing time. Last month they updated the "Skilled Nominated" visa cap limited visa details. I am expecting similar update by end of this week or March 31st. Hoping DIBP will not put the bomb that visa is over and we have to wait till July.


What will MOST LIKELY happen (IMHO) is they will update processing time for 190-type visas to 4 months from 3 months.
And next month they will update it to 5 months from 4 months etc.
Just guessing, though!


----------



## askchennai

Hedy said:


> Brisbane team 34? As this is my team.. CO name is Lisa


Yes, we all same team but differrent CO. Let see who gets first


----------



## Deejay_TNT

askchennai said:


> Yes, we all same team but differrent CO. Let see who gets first


Askchennai, what's your full timeline? Could you share the info please?


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Deejay_TNT said:


> Gosh!!! How come nobody cares to read 1 page earlier!!!! Arrrrgh!!
> 
> Especialy for you, Neville Smith:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...eed-lets-share-time-lines-41.html#post3505106


.

HI Deejay,

So are you saying this number under the occupation ceiling tab, which reflects as for subclass 190 = 9009 and 489 = 1890, refer to only the invites and not the grants issued.

Is this so.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

190 Team 34.
Nickname-------------Lodged---------CO Contact/Initials-------AdditionalDocsReceived
Hedy----------------12/12/13----------5/2/14/Lisa----------22/2/14
Deejay_TNT--------24/12/13---------19/2/14/AM----------12/3/14
Askchennai---------27/12/13---------??/2/14/AA-----------??/??/??

Askchennai, could you fill in the information here, but please don't put Feb.20 as CO allocation date. Please put in the first CO contact (e.g. when the CO contacted you for additional docs) date.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> HI Deejay,
> 
> So are you saying this number under the occupation ceiling tab, which reflects as for subclass 190 = 9009 and 489 = 1890, refer to only the invites and not the grants issued.
> 
> Is this so.


Dear Neville Smith,

All I'm trying to say is let's READ the official information.
This task is similar to IELTS reading, e.g. True/False/Not given.

The official information here states: SkillSelect â€“ SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 10 March 2014 Results
"SkillSelect *Invitations *to apply to migrate - Round 10 March 2014 Results" - "*Nominations* by State and Territory Governments – 2013/14 total activity".

If you read it carefully (just like in IELTS reading test) - you will notice that it doesn't say "number of VISAS GRANTED". It says "invites/nominations".

Did that answer your question?

I find it difficult to re-post here the official information from DIBP web-site, because people don't read carefully and make assumptions.
I would kindly appreciate if we all do our reading task first. This would save a lot of time and effort to everyone. Because once "assumptions" show up on the forum, other members tend to quote them and believe them.

I'd be more than happy if people would add "IMHO" or "I assume" unless they specifically mention the link to the official information.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Deejay_TNT said:


> Dear Neville Smith,
> 
> All I'm trying to say is let's READ the official information.
> This task is similar to IELTS reading, e.g. True/False/Not given.
> 
> The official information here states: SkillSelect â€“ SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 10 March 2014 Results
> "SkillSelect *Invitations *to apply to migrate - Round 10 March 2014 Results" - "*Nominations* by State and Territory Governments – 2013/14 total activity".
> 
> If you read it carefully (just like in IELTS reading test) - you will notice that it doesn't say "number of VISAS GRANTED". It says "invites/nominations".
> 
> Did that answer your question?
> 
> I find it difficult to re-post here the official information from DIBP web-site, because people don't read carefully and make assumptions.
> I would kindly appreciate if we all do our reading task first. This would save a lot of time and effort to everyone. Because once "assumptions" show up on the forum, other members tend to quote them and believe them.
> 
> I'd be more than happy if people would add "IMHO" or "I assume" unless they specifically mention the link to the official information.



Thanks Deejay,

This clarifies. Appreciate you pointing out the importance of assumption and careful reading.


----------



## askchennai

Deejay_TNT said:


> 190 Team 34.
> Nickname-------------Lodged---------CO Contact/Initials-------AdditionalDocsReceived
> Hedy----------------12/12/13----------5/2/14/Lisa----------22/2/14
> Deejay_TNT--------24/12/13---------19/2/14/AM----------12/3/14
> Askchennai---------27/12/13---------20/2/14/AA-----------01/3/14
> 
> Askchennai, could you fill in the information here, but please don't put Feb.20 as CO allocation date. Please put in the first CO contact (e.g. when the CO contacted you for additional docs) date.


In my case CO didnt contact. I called DIBP and got the CO name, assigned date and team. I initiated the email from my end on March 16th and he replied with the default "Limited Visa" email. But I completed my Medical on March 1st and that is my last activity from my end.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

askchennai said:


> In my case CO didnt contact. I called DIBP and got the CO name, assigned date and team. I initiated the email from my end on March 16th and he replied with the default "Limited Visa" email. But I completed my Medical on March 1st and that is my last activity from my end.


OK, that clarifies a lot in my point of view.
I tend to believe that once CO requests (on his/her behalf) the list of documents to present, this might mean he/she has checked the docs already submitted (including, if required, any verification checks) and thus is the final step before grants (unless new information in requested docs contain something of concern).

If CO didn't request your docs - IMHO he/she hasn't checked your docs as of yet. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## askchennai

Deejay_TNT said:


> OK, that clarifies a lot in my point of view.
> I tend to believe that once CO requests (on his/her behalf) the list of documents to present, this might mean he/she has checked the docs already submitted (including, if required, any verification checks) and thus is the final step before grants (unless new information in requested docs contain something of concern).
> 
> If CO didn't request your docs - IMHO he/she hasn't checked your docs as of yet. But that's just my opinion.


Since I frontloaded all the documents he might be felt no other diocuments required also


----------



## Deejay_TNT

askchennai said:


> Since I frontloaded all the documents he might be felt no other diocuments required also


That's a very good point, askchennai!


----------



## askchennai

Deejay_TNT said:


> That's a very good point, askchennai!


Thanks. BTW, you put 263111 which is Computer Network and System Engineer then you should have assessed your skill with ACS. Which state you applied?


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



man111 said:


> askmohit hope this week you will get a CO. Iam a offshore applicant,
> 
> today CO asked for tax document to claim overseas work experience. I submitted several payslip and a letter from administrative officer saying that I was paid for my work. my salary was not at tax thresh hold level of my country and i dint pay tax. So how can I prove this? any help?


Hi Man111,

You have to explain this very well to your CO. Also, for those who do not fall under the tax bracket, your payslip and bank statements hold good.

In case you've got your form16 done, that would hold good as well.


----------



## msrama

Hi All,

I have lodged for Vic SS (190) on Feb4th 2014 and frontloaded all documents and done with medicals, PCC and been waiting for CO allocation. Its been 7 weeks and I am not sure whether to call DIBP or wait for few more days. 

Anyone lodged visa around same date.. any updates from anyone on the forum would be great.


----------



## bazidkhan

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Man111,
> 
> You have to explain this very well to your CO. Also, for those who do not fall under the tax bracket, your payslip and bank statements hold good.
> 
> In case you've got your form16 done, that would hold good as well.


Hi Neville Smith,

Can u explain wat is the purpose of Form 16 ? Tnx


----------



## Deejay_TNT

askchennai said:


> Thanks. BTW, you put 263111 which is Computer Network and System Engineer then you should have assessed your skill with ACS. Which state you applied?


Victoria


----------



## tuba

Hi everyone,

There is a friend in another forum. His timeline is almost the same as ours. He applied on the similar dates, got sponsorship and invite and co on the similar dates. Occupation civil engineer. Which has been removed from wasmol. Same like our occupation. His CO is same like ours.

And he got the grant yesterday  

BTW, Hedy, we have same CO with you: Lisa from Brisbane team 34. She doesnt asnwer to our e-mails and scolded our agent not to write any e-mails. I feel like it always finds me


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



msrama said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged for Vic SS (190) on Feb4th 2014 and frontloaded all documents and done with medicals, PCC and been waiting for CO allocation. Its been 7 weeks and I am not sure whether to call DIBP or wait for few more days.
> 
> Anyone lodged visa around same date.. any updates from anyone on the forum would be great.


.

Hi,

Pretty close to yours. I've lodged for ACT on Feb 6th, 2014, front loaded, with PCC and Meds done. Hopefully we should hear from them either this week or the next week for sure.

Lets hope for the best and pray for a speedy grant.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



bazidkhan said:


> Hi Neville Smith,
> 
> Can u explain wat is the purpose of Form 16 ? Tnx


.

Hi Bazidkhan,

This is a proof that we have filed for tax and proves your source of income.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

tuba said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> There is a friend in another forum. His timeline is almost the same as ours. He applied on the similar dates, got sponsorship and invite and co on the similar dates. Occupation civil engineer. Which has been removed from wasmol. Same like our occupation. His CO is same like ours.


Dear tuba,
What you wrote in translation to pure English is the following:
"Somebody somewhere got something similar with similar dates."

Could you please be more specific?
Provide a link? Nickname? Exact dates?


----------



## tuba

I think what I wrote is clear enough: His signature is almost the same as mine just occupation is civil engineer. And he got a grant.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

tuba said:


> I think what I wrote is clear enough: His signature is almost the same as mine just occupation is civil engineer. And he got a grant.


Do you mind sharing a link to the "other" forum, please?


----------



## tuba

Thanks for asking in nicer way  

Delay in visa granted


----------



## Deejay_TNT

tuba said:


> Thanks for asking in nicer way
> 
> Delay in visa granted


Sorry for having been sarcastic.
And thank you for the link - now I know yet another migration forum, thanks to you.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

190-type visa grants in March 2014

*03 March* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5135.html#post3300929

*11 March* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5183.html#post3381161

*12 March* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...peed-lets-share-time-lines-7.html#post3385081

*12 марта* - 190 visa February Lodge Gang 2014 - Page 9

*12 March* - 190 January Gang - Page 10

*19 March *- http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5222.html#post3452673

*20 March* - December 190 Visa Lodge - Page 13

*24 March* - Delay in visa granted


----------



## Santhosh.15

Deejay_TNT said:


> 190-type visa grants in March 2014
> 
> 03 March - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-5135.html#post3300929
> 
> 11 March - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-5183.html#post3381161
> 
> 12 March - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/364417-subclass-190-slow-grant-speed-lets-share-time-lines-7.html#post3385081
> 
> 12 марта - 190 visa February Lodge Gang 2014 - Page 9
> 
> 12 March - 190 January Gang - Page 10
> 
> 19 March - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-5222.html#post3452673
> 
> 20 March - December 190 Visa Lodge - Page 13
> 
> 24 March - Delay in visa granted


Spreading good news and positivity (i don know if there is a word like that in english...pheww).

Good job buddy. Fingers crossed.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## anm

Does anybody know if this cap includes 176 visas also - if not how does one check the same


----------



## Hedy

Received the following auto reply from my CO after i sent her an email to ask what is going on.. Anyways the previous received email that worried all of us become more concise and onky says the following:
**New**

From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.

The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.

Further information is available on the department’s website.

See: www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/processing-srs.html


----------



## Santhosh.15

Hedy said:


> Received the following auto reply from my CO after i sent her an email to ask what is going on.. Anyways the previous received email that worried all of us become more concise and onky says the following:
> **New**
> 
> From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.
> 
> The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.
> 
> Further information is available on the department’s website.
> 
> See: www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/processing-srs.html


Well i dont understand clearly.

Does it have to do anything with remaining places in particular job code or with remaining 190 quota or combination of both ??

Any views are welcome.

Santhosh


----------



## Hedy

battulas78 said:


> Well i dont understand clearly.
> 
> Does it have to do anything with remaining places in particular job code or with remaining 190 quota or combination of both ??
> 
> Any views are welcome.
> 
> Santhosh


I understand that remaining visas are few for skilled migration category and our visa type is a priority in processing. But the good thing the CO did not reply by the old more worrying text below:

""In the skilled stream, of which your visa application is a part, priority processing arrangements and Migration Program planning levels have been designed to ensure the Australian economy gets the skills it needs now.* The Migration Program planning levels for the visa category, Regional Sponsored, has a limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year.

This will mean processing times may be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the department cannot grant any application until the following program year, unless more visa places become available.* Until that time, I cannot guarantee that your application will be decided in the immediate term, nor can I give an indication as to the likely timeframe.* You can be assured, however, that the department will contact you when we are ready to finalise your visa application.""


----------



## Deejay_TNT

Hedy said:


> Received the following auto reply from my CO after i sent her an email to ask what is going on.. Anyways the previous received email that worried all of us become more concise and onky says the following:
> **New**
> 
> From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.
> 
> The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.
> 
> Further information is available on the department’s website.
> 
> See: Processing of Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration Visas


Dear Hedy,
I got the same auto-reply on March 10, after I submitted the remaining documents.
Thus, I assume it's the same auto-reply they've been using for 2 weeks now.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Deejay_TNT said:


> Dear Hedy,
> I got the same auto-reply on March 10, after I submitted the remaining documents.
> Thus, I assume it's the same auto-reply they've been using for 2 weeks now.


I think all our views are speculations. I feel all of us shoulf stay calm and go it with flow instead making assumptions, although views are in right perspective, it does give heart attack to a few....

I trust my friends here takes my message in right spirit, instead arguing my views cos there always for and against views.

Cheers and good luck everyone.

Santhosh


----------



## anm

battulas78 said:


> Well i dont understand clearly. Does it have to do anything with remaining places in particular job code or with remaining 190 quota or combination of both ?? Any views are welcome. Santhosh


Hi Santosh 
I was under the same impression but as I understand it has only to do with the quota not the job code - the priority is 190 then 487 and then other state sponsored like mine 176


----------



## Deejay_TNT

battulas78 said:


> I think all our views are speculations. I feel all of us shoulf stay calm and go it with flow instead making assumptions, although views are in right perspective, it does give heart attack to a few....
> 
> I trust my friends here takes my message in right spirit, instead arguing my views cos there always for and against views.
> 
> Cheers and good luck everyone.
> 
> Santhosh


You are absolutely correct, Santhosh.

Now here is one more fact (quote from CO), not an assumption:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5270.html#post3519442

"Today I got the following response from my case officer.`This application is decision ready, however finalization is currently restricted. Please read below and be assured that I will finalise this application as soon as I am able, but be aware that may not occur until after July 1'"

Timeline of the person providing the quote: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5270.html#post3519602

Lodged 18th Dec, CO allocation 17th Feb, 190, offshore, SA, 6th march


----------



## man111

I am filled form 80 and did not submit to dept yet. but today I Found out that there is a new format of form 80 (I think edited produced in March 2014)which is asking 30 years of addresses of places where we lived... 

ohh...filling the form again with more and more details for me and spouse seems really terrible.

friends which form you all are filling?


----------



## reedtv

man111 said:


> I am filled form 80 and did not submit to dept yet. but today I Found out that there is a new format of form 80 (I think edited produced in March 2014)which is asking 30 years of addresses of places where we lived...
> 
> ohh...filling the form again with more and more details for me and spouse seems really terrible.
> 
> friends which form you all are filling?


The previous version


----------



## man111

reedtv said:


> The previous version


MAY i know y previous version? I lodged my visa on 30th of January 2014


----------



## reedtv

man111 said:


> MAY i know y previous version? I lodged my visa on 30th of January 2014


Feb.


----------



## as1984

Deejay_TNT said:


> You are absolutely correct, Santhosh.
> 
> Now here is one more fact (quote from CO), not an assumption:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5270.html#post3519442
> 
> "Today I got the following response from my case officer.`This application is decision ready, however finalization is currently restricted. Please read below and be assured that I will finalise this application as soon as I am able, but be aware that may not occur until after July 1'"
> 
> Timeline of the person providing the quote: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5270.html#post3519602
> 
> Lodged 18th Dec, CO allocation 17th Feb, 190, offshore, SA, 6th march


So its more or less confirmed that things will start moving only after July 1....Long wait ahead


----------



## p_sherman

as1984 said:


> So its more or less confirmed that things will start moving only after July 1....Long wait ahead


I see your ITA came on 18/3. Assuming you lodge by April 1, plus the 3 months processing time stipulated on DIBP's site, that puts you on track to get your grant on July 1 (if all documents are in order). 

Plus minus a couple of weeks, sounds more like the expected period of wait to me.


----------



## salfons

Deejay_TNT said:


> You are absolutely correct, Santhosh.
> 
> Now here is one more fact (quote from CO), not an assumption:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5270.html#post3519442
> 
> "Today I got the following response from my case officer.`This application is decision ready, however finalization is currently restricted. Please read below and be assured that I will finalise this application as soon as I am able, but be aware that may not occur until after July 1'"
> 
> Timeline of the person providing the quote: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5270.html#post3519602
> 
> Lodged 18th Dec, CO allocation 17th Feb, 190, offshore, SA, 6th march


That means there is no 190 till July? But how come there are few 190's are granted, while they may also be lodged after this colleague ...

Very mysterious :frusty:


----------



## p_sherman

salfons said:


> That means there is no 190 till July? But how come there are few 190's are granted, while they may also be lodged after this colleague ...
> 
> Very mysterious :frusty:


_Please read below and be assured that I will finalise this application as soon as I am able, but be aware that *may* not occur until after July 1_

Keyword here is _may_, not _can_.
There is a big difference between the two.


----------



## SS70011005

p_sherman said:


> _Please read below and be assured that I will finalise this application as soon as I am able, but be aware that *may* not occur until after July 1_
> 
> Keyword here is _may_, not _can_.
> There is a big difference between the two.


I just spoke to friend who had applied for WA in Jul'13 last year. He got his grant in Jan'14. So the timelines for 190 varies.

But my friend was not pursuing it really keenly and delayed his own application.

However, I agree that real processing of 190 visas is likely to happen after 1 Jul'14 even if anyone of us gets CO.

BTW, just saw the 'new and improved' Form 80... Man its a killer. They are asking a lot of information in detail. "Places where you stayed in last 30 years".. I am just 32 right now... donno how I'll fill this us.. my father was in a transferable job in India Railways....


----------



## salfons

p_sherman said:


> _Please read below and be assured that I will finalise this application as soon as I am able, but be aware that *may* not occur until after July 1_
> 
> Keyword here is _may_, not _can_.
> There is a big difference between the two.


Sure you are right, but based on what whether to give the grant or not ?


----------



## Hedy

Deejay_TNT said:


> Dear Hedy,
> I got the same auto-reply on March 10, after I submitted the remaining documents.
> Thus, I assume it's the same auto-reply they've been using for 2 weeks now.


Yes exactly... Am anyways prepared that i wont hear anything from them before July


----------



## chiku2006

p_sherman said:


> Please read below and be assured that I will finalise this application as soon as I am able, but be aware that may not occur until after July 1
> 
> Keyword here is may, not can.
> There is a big difference between the two.


Good use of english to create confusion in candidate's mind ;-)


----------



## Alnaibii

It looks by the latest news that I have to join this thread


----------



## Hedy

Guys..if there was a chance to refuse our application.. Would they let us also wait till july2014.!!!


----------



## SS70011005

Hedy said:


> Guys..if there was a chance to refuse our application.. Would they let us also wait till july2014.!!!


You never know!!


----------



## reedtv

Hedy said:


> Guys..if there was a chance to refuse our application.. Would they let us also wait till july2014.!!!


July is coming, take it easy.


----------



## p_sherman

chiku2006 said:


> Good use of english to create confusion in candidate's mind ;-)


Mate, there's a reason why there's an English requirement for candidates seeking to apply for a PR


----------



## HIADELAIDE

*elodged on Feb 10, no progress now*

elodged on Feb 10, no progress now,SA 190, OFFSHORE


----------



## chiku2006

p_sherman said:


> Mate, there's a reason why there's an English requirement for candidates seeking to apply for a PR


I completely agree with you man...


----------



## chiku2006

HIADELAIDE said:


> elodged on Feb 10, no progress now,SA 190, OFFSHORE


You will hear from him / her pretty soon but the biggest question remains, is it worth it?? As all grants have been put on hold till july... take it easy mate !!


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Hedy said:


> Yes exactly... Am anyways prepared that i wont hear anything from them before July


.

Hi Hedy,

No worries, my agent tells me he is seeing more grants being issued for 189 and 489.

You will surely hear from them by the mid/end of April 2014.


----------



## Hedy

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Hedy,
> 
> No worries, my agent tells me he is seeing more grants being issued for 189 and 489.
> 
> You will surely hear from them by the mid/end of April 2014.


Hope so Neville. .


----------



## Deejay_TNT

190-type visa grants in March (latest update)

*03 March* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5135.html#post3300929
IAA81 / 135112: ICT PROJECT MANAGER / WA / Lodge 11/12/2013 / CO 30/1/2013 / SUB 17/2/2014
*11 March* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5183.html#post3381161
Gaurav Vas / ??????? assessed in ACS ??????? / NSW / Lodge 19/12/2013 / CO 6/2/2014 / SUB 24/2/2013
*12 March* - 190 visa February Lodge Gang 2014 - Page 9
Jaime1984 / 323211: FITTER (GENERAL)_??OR??_322311: METAL FABRICATOR / QLD / Lodge 28/01/2014 / CO ---------/ --direct-grant-- (onshore)
12 March - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...peed-lets-share-time-lines-7.html#post3385081
Jaime1984 - deleted, it's the same user as above
12 March - 190 January Gang - Page 10
carlyanne87 / / QLD / Lodge 28/01/2014 / CO ---------/ --direct-grant-- (onshore) (deleted, it's the partner of the user above, Jaime1984)
*19 March* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5222.html#post3452673
chgopi / --------------------------/ ------/ ----------/ ------------/ -------------/ ----------------
*20 March* - December 190 Visa Lodge - Page 13
lordalam / 251312: OCCUPATIONAL HEALTH AND SAFETY ADVISER / WA / Lodge 16/12/2013 / CO 4/2/2014 / SUB 26/2/2013
*24 March* - Delay in visa granted
Jorje / 233211: CIVIL ENGINEER / WA / Lodge 31/12/2013 / CO 17/2/2014 / SUB 11/03/2014


----------



## tuba

Hedy said:


> Guys..if there was a chance to refuse our application.. Would they let us also wait till july2014.!!!


Hi Hedy,

Our agent checked the immigration law and said that rejection can only happen in case of a health issue or pcc or if there is a problem with documents. According to her "at this stage there is no reason for rejection" 
She also said she had a client a few years ago, his occupation was removed from SOL, so he had to wait a few months. but he still got a grant after July. 

These are our agent's comments.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Deejay_TNT said:


> 190-type visa grants in March (latest update)
> 
> *03 March* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5135.html#post3300929
> IAA81 / 135112: ICT PROJECT MANAGER / WA / Lodge 11/12/2013 / CO 30/1/2013 / SUB 17/2/2014
> *11 March* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5183.html#post3381161
> Gaurav Vas / ??????? assessed in ACS ??????? / NSW / Lodge 19/12/2013 / CO 6/2/2014 / SUB 24/2/2013
> *12 March* - 190 visa February Lodge Gang 2014 - Page 9
> Jaime1984 / 323211: FITTER (GENERAL)_??OR??_322311: METAL FABRICATOR / QLD / Lodge 28/01/2014 / CO ---------/ --direct-grant-- (onshore)
> 12 March - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...peed-lets-share-time-lines-7.html#post3385081
> Jaime1984 - deleted, it's the same user as above
> 12 March - 190 January Gang - Page 10
> carlyanne87 / / QLD / Lodge 28/01/2014 / CO ---------/ --direct-grant-- (onshore) (deleted, it's the partner of the user above, Jaime1984)
> *19 March* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5222.html#post3452673
> chgopi / --------------------------/ ------/ ----------/ ------------/ -------------/ ----------------
> *20 March* - December 190 Visa Lodge - Page 13
> lordalam / 251312: OCCUPATIONAL HEALTH AND SAFETY ADVISER / WA / Lodge 16/12/2013 / CO 4/2/2014 / SUB 26/2/2013
> *24 March* - Delay in visa granted
> Jorje / 233211: CIVIL ENGINEER / WA / Lodge 31/12/2013 / CO 17/2/2014 / SUB 11/03/2014


Hi Deejay,

So going by your data, its evident that there is a mild delay in grants, that's it. Instead of 8 weeks its about 10 weeks.

Thanks for the info.

BTW, looks like your next on the list.


----------



## Hedy

tuba said:


> Hi Hedy,
> 
> Our agent checked the immigration law and said that rejection can only happen in case of a health issue or pcc or if there is a problem with documents. According to her "at this stage there is no reason for rejection"
> She also said she had a client a few years ago, his occupation was removed from SOL, so he had to wait a few months. but he still got a grant after July.
> 
> These are our agent's comments.


Thank you.. that is a sort of relief


----------



## Deejay_TNT

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Deejay,
> 
> So going by your data, its evident that there is a mild delay in grants, that's it. Instead of 8 weeks its about 10 weeks.
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> BTW, looks like your next on the list.


Thank you Neville Smith.
However, there's been only 6 (six) grants for 190-type visas as of this month.
This is a very LOW number.
Also, for IT fields there were only 2 (two) - those first ones.

I tend to believe that this means we'll most likely have to wait till July. Sorry to say that.


----------



## trevnod

My migration agent has told me not to worry about this so called cap. I submitted mine on March 20th for a 190 with state sponsorship and I am going to listen to her professional advice.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

trevnod said:


> My migration agent has told me not to worry about this so called cap. I submitted mine on March 20th for a 190 with state sponsorship and I am going to listen to her professional advice.


Since you submitted on March 20, you definitely should not worry. Because by the time your application is processed, it will already be July (you're not losing anything).

For others, who applied in December - we might lose 4 months of time.


----------



## trevnod

Deejay_TNT said:


> Since you submitted on March 20, you definitely should not worry. Because by the time your application is processed, it will already be July (you're not losing anything).
> 
> For others, who applied in December - we might lose 4 months of time.


This is true and I feel for you guys - it's shocking timing :frusty:


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Deejay_TNT said:


> Thank you Neville Smith.
> However, there's been only 6 (six) grants for 190-type visas as of this month.
> This is a very LOW number.
> Also, for IT fields there were only 2 (two) - those first ones.
> 
> I tend to believe that this means we'll most likely have to wait till July. Sorry to say that.


Well, if waiting leaves us now choice that we have to wait.

But for some reason, i still tend to believe and stay positive, that the delay is only by a couple of weeks, from the mentioned timeframe.

All the best to all of us.


----------



## rajforu86

Deejay_TNT said:


> Since you submitted on March 20, you definitely should not worry. Because by the time your application is processed, it will already be July (you're not losing anything).
> 
> For others, who applied in December - we might lose 4 months of time.


Exactly...:-(


----------



## Pame

Neville Smith said:


> Well, if waiting leaves us now choice that we have to wait.
> 
> But for some reason, i still tend to believe and stay positive, that the delay is only by a couple of weeks, from the mentioned timeframe.
> 
> All the best to all of us.


Hi,

I second you, let us wait together till next week or so. we can hope for lightning grants.


----------



## maha.nature

man111 said:


> visa loged 30/01/2014
> CO????
> Grant?
> y process seems slow?


what is CO means ?


----------



## Bluegum2012

maha.nature said:


> what is CO means ?


Case officer.


----------



## gkkumar

trevnod said:


> My migration agent has told me not to worry about this so called cap. I submitted mine on March 20th for a 190 with state sponsorship and I am going to listen to her professional advice.


professional !! they are jokers !!


----------



## gkkumar

Deejay_TNT said:


> Since you submitted on March 20, you definitely should not worry. Because by the time your application is processed, it will already be July (you're not losing anything).
> 
> For others, who applied in December - we might lose 4 months of time.


Million Dollar Question : How long does the CO take to give the grant - from July 1 onwards ? It will be very critical for me. Would it be a flood of grants or will they take their own sweet time again ? Most of the applications would already been "decided", just awaiting "finalization". 

eep:


----------



## Bluegum2012

Does ny one on this forum was advised to wait till July this year by any CO? Coz all of us are talking about July.


----------



## rajforu86

Bluegum2012 said:


> Does ny one on this forum was advised to wait till July this year by any CO? Coz all of us are talking about July.


Hi
They will not tell perfectly..they told we can't guarantee at what timeframe we can give you..it could be July also...
Raj


----------



## vindicator135

Its good to land in this thread and know I am not alone in the anxiety for my 190 grant. I lodged mine 04-02-2014 / VIC SS. 

I'm trying to be more excited rather than anxious. Sooner is better than later of course, but if it's by July then its fine. I mean, most of us have already endured longer waiting periods to get that skills assessment or meet that IELTS passing mark. Looking back at those times makes me feel more adjusted to wait for the grant. Afterall, this is already the last leg until the finish line. I'm keeping my hopes up for pleasant surprises.


----------



## Zhuzhu99

vindicator135 said:


> Its good to land in this thread and know I am not alone in the anxiety for my 190 grant. I lodged mine 04-02-2014 / VIC SS.
> 
> I'm trying to be more excited rather than anxious. Sooner is better than later of course, but if it's by July then its fine. I mean, most of us have already endured longer waiting periods to get that skills assessment or meet that IELTS passing mark. Looking back at those times makes me feel more adjusted to wait for the grant. Afterall, this is already the last leg until the finish line. I'm keeping my hopes up for pleasant surprises.


Vindicator,

Have you been assigned a co yet? The most recent one with a co lodged on Feb. 9, but not me:-( How about your? Thanks!


----------



## salfons

Well, it seems that Victoria state is also bored from the delay, they sent me today asking the progress about my visa, and if I get it or not


----------



## vindicator135

Zhuzhu99 said:


> Vindicator,
> 
> Have you been assigned a co yet? The most recent one with a co lodged on Feb. 9, but not me:-( How about your? Thanks!


No, I haven't been assigned a CO yet.


----------



## Hedy

salfons said:


> Well, it seems that Victoria state is also bored from the delay, they sent me today asking the progress about my visa, and if I get it or not


We have almost same timeline and same assigned CO team (Brisbane 34).. also waiting for grant .. it is getting more slower day after day


----------



## salfons

Hedy said:


> We have almost same timeline and same assigned CO team (Brisbane 34).. also waiting for grant .. it is getting more slower day after day


Yeah, and same country too  It seems that all EGYs are managed by team 34. Let's hope not to play that waiting game for too long, and I've already set my expectation to wait till Jul, as everyone do.

Did SA call and ask the status as well ?


----------



## roop

So the 6th month start for me........
When this wait will end???????.......


----------



## Gandhara

salfons said:


> Yeah, and same country too  It seems that all EGYs are managed by team 34. Let's hope not to play that waiting game for too long, and I've already set my expectation to wait till Jul, as everyone do.
> 
> Did SA call and ask the status as well ?


I guess also that team 34 specialises in chronic HR countries...like ours!!


----------



## salfons

Gandhara said:


> I guess also that team 34 specialises in chronic HR countries...like ours!!


Yes, may be you are right


----------



## Hedy

salfons said:


> Yeah, and same country too  It seems that all EGYs are managed by team 34. Let's hope not to play that waiting game for too long, and I've already set my expectation to wait till Jul, as everyone do.
> 
> Did SA call and ask the status as well ?


Oh ! I did not notice you are from Egypt too.. first time in this forum to see someone who is "Masry"  
No .. I have not hear back from from SA! which I do not think they will.. my Co does not reply to me as well


----------



## gkkumar

Hedy said:


> We have almost same timeline and same assigned CO team (Brisbane 34).. also waiting for grant .. it is getting more slower day after day


As you have been saying, I believe we will need to wait until July 1st for sure. I believe we are in "Cap and Queue" processing..


----------



## viberant

I am new to expat forum sharing my timeline for 489 visa. received delay letter by case officer

Good luck everyone
_________________________________________________________________________________________
Occupation Cook | Received invitation to apply on 17/2/2014 for Regional Southern Inland NSW 489 VISA |Visa Applied on 18/2/2014 | Case officer 25/3/3014 & received email related to delay on same day | Visa grant : Waiting:high5:


----------



## Hedy

viberant said:


> I am new to expat forum sharing my timeline for 489 visa. received delay letter by case officer
> 
> Good luck everyone
> _________________________________________________________________________________________
> Occupation Cook | Received invitation to apply on 17/2/2014 for Regional Southern Inland NSW 489 VISA |Visa Applied on 18/2/2014 | Case officer 25/3/3014 & received email related to delay on same day | Visa grant : Waiting:high5:


Can u share with us what ur case officer told u in letter?


----------



## reedtv

viberant said:


> I am new to expat forum sharing my timeline for 489 visa. received delay letter by case officer
> 
> Good luck everyone
> _________________________________________________________________________________________
> Occupation Cook | Received invitation to apply on 17/2/2014 for Regional Southern Inland NSW 489 VISA |Visa Applied on 18/2/2014 | Case officer 25/3/3014 & received email related to delay on same day | Visa grant : Waiting:high5:


onshore or offshore?


----------



## viberant

Onshore


----------



## viberant

Hedy said:


> Can u share with us what ur case officer told u in letter?


The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your client’s application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection[/url]) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.

I appreciate your patience in this matter.


----------



## tuba

Viberant, we received the exact same e-mail 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Hedy

tuba said:


> Viberant, we received the exact same e-mail 2 weeks ago.


I received the same before..
But 2 days a go it changed to be:
New**

From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.

The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.

Further information is available on the department’s website.

See: www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/processing-srs.html


----------



## Bluegum2012

Hedy said:


> I received the same before..
> But 2 days a go it changed to be:
> New**
> 
> From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.
> 
> The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.
> 
> Further information is available on the department’s website.
> 
> See: Processing of Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration Visas


From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.

The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements as follows:


decisions on state and territory nominated subclass 190 and 489 applications; then
family sponsored subclass 489 applications; and
any other Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM applications currently in the final stages of processing. This includes subsequent entrant subclass 489 applications which are exempt from the priority processing arrangements.

On 13th March I've received this message from my CO and according to me the decisions would not effect however they would be served as first come first basis. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## viberant

hopefully we all get grants within next week


----------



## kharelshishir

gkkumar said:


> professional !! they are jokers !!


100% agree with you. They are *******s


----------



## Gandhara

Hedy said:


> I received the same before..
> But 2 days a go it changed to be:
> New**
> 
> From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.
> 
> The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.
> 
> Further information is available on the department’s website.
> 
> See: Processing of Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration Visas


As mentioned by others on this forum in other threads, this is a 'cap and que' situation, as explained in the following immigration dept links:

Capping and Queuing 

Fact Sheet 21 - Managing the Migration Program 

There is a condition of '...subject to places available...' mentioned on the above linked notifications, but we are assuming (or wishfully thinking!) that there would be places available in the 190 programme in July and our applications wont be rejected!


----------



## Alnaibii

I understand all this, but we only have the capping - 28 850. They say it is approaching it's limit. But we do not know that is the warning threshold. is it 5000 or 500?

I heard this number includes dependents, so it is total number of visas, not invitations. 
Can we consider 2 persons for each invitation, as an average? Then 9000 invitations may result in 18000 visas, so they still have 10000 to give. But if we consider 3 persons/invitation, it's already 27000. And I did not consider anyone from the previous year who might have been caught in the same situation.

But all above are just speculations. I could not find out any numbers, except the capping.


----------



## Pame

Hi,

Is there any body with a case officer after Feb 6?...Hope there will be..


----------



## Zhuzhu99

Today one who lodged on Feb. 17 got a co, and someone who lodged on Feb. 9 got a co yesterday, so the progress is still moving.


----------



## Pame

Zhuzhu99 said:


> Today one who lodged on Feb. 17 got a co, and someone who lodged on Feb. 9 got a co yesterday, so the progress is still moving.


Hey thanks,

Good to hear that...I have front loaded all the documents but no signs of any life in immiaccount....

Lets hope for a better next week. 

Regards.


----------



## chiku2006

Pame said:


> Hey thanks,
> 
> Good to hear that...I have front loaded all the documents but no signs of any life in immiaccount....
> 
> Lets hope for a better next week.
> 
> Regards.


In all probability you will have to upload revised form 80


----------



## rajfirst

Gandhara said:


> As mentioned by others on this forum in other threads, this is a 'cap and que' situation, as explained in the following immigration dept links:
> 
> Capping and Queuing
> 
> Fact Sheet 21 - Managing the Migration Program
> 
> There is a condition of '...subject to places available...' mentioned on the above linked notifications, but we are assuming (or wishfully thinking!) that there would be places available in the 190 programme in July and our applications wont be rejected!


I just read the Section 85 of Migration Act 1958... It states that the main purpose of this Section is to restrict the visa grant for Co-applicants [read the below statement]
*
2. The purpose of this Legislative Instrument is to determine the maximum number of visas that may be granted in the financial year 1 July 2013 to
30 June 2014 for:
· Parent (Migrant) (Class AX) and Aged Parent (Residence) (Class BP); and
· Other Family (Migrant)(Class BO) and Other Family (Residence)
(Class BU).

Migration Act 1958 - Determination under section 85 - Granting of Parent and Other Family Visas in 2013/2014 Financial Year - June 2013*


So I think If we have a co-applicant in our visa application, Grant may get delayed [based on priority].


This is my assumption. DIBP only knows the secret


----------



## viberant

An occupation ceiling will be applied to invitations to apply to migrate under the points based skilled visas of the general skilled migration programme. There will be a limit on how many invitations are issued in these subclasses for a particular occupation to ensure that the migration programme is not dominated by a small number of occupations.

Occupational ceilings do not apply to, State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses.

In late 2013, the department conducted an evaluation of occupational ceilings to assess how they have operated to date and to consider changes to ensure they are performing their intended function.

Based on feedback received as part of the evaluation, the following changes are now in place from 1 March 2014:

State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations
The minimum ceiling for each occupational group will be 1000 invitations.


--------------------------------------------------------------------

i found this on skillselect is this for invitation or grantiing visa


----------



## rajfirst

viberant said:


> An occupation ceiling will be applied to invitations to apply to migrate under the points based skilled visas of the general skilled migration programme. There will be a limit on how many invitations are issued in these subclasses for a particular occupation to ensure that the migration programme is not dominated by a small number of occupations.
> 
> Occupational ceilings do not apply to, State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses.
> 
> In late 2013, the department conducted an evaluation of occupational ceilings to assess how they have operated to date and to consider changes to ensure they are performing their intended function.
> 
> Based on feedback received as part of the evaluation, the following changes are now in place from 1 March 2014:
> 
> State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations
> The minimum ceiling for each occupational group will be 1000 invitations.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> i found this on skillselect is this for invitation or grantiing visa




This is for sending Invitations...


----------



## Pame

chiku2006 said:


> In all probability you will have to upload revised form 80


I applied of Feb 6. Already submitted form 80 and 1221 for all the applicants. Should I again submit revised form 80?

Regards


----------



## chiku2006

Pame said:


> I applied of Feb 6. Already submitted form 80 and 1221 for all the applicants. Should I again submit revised form 80?
> 
> Regards


I guess so, as it was updated on 23/3 or on 24/3...

Havent you got a CO as yet ?


----------



## Gandhara

rajfirst said:


> I just read the Section 85 of Migration Act 1958... It states that the main purpose of this Section is to restrict the visa grant for Co-applicants [read the below statement]
> *
> 2. The purpose of this Legislative Instrument is to determine the maximum number of visas that may be granted in the financial year 1 July 2013 to
> 30 June 2014 for:
> · Parent (Migrant) (Class AX) and Aged Parent (Residence) (Class BP); and
> · Other Family (Migrant)(Class BO) and Other Family (Residence)
> (Class BU).
> 
> Migration Act 1958 - Determination under section 85 - Granting of Parent and Other Family Visas in 2013/2014 Financial Year - June 2013*
> 
> 
> So I think If we have a co-applicant in our visa application, Grant may get delayed [based on priority].
> 
> 
> This is my assumption. DIBP only knows the secret


Whoa! you went all the way to the Migration Act! I had a quick look. It also says the following if you go to the explanations section, clause 7:

"_The purpose of the instrument is to:
· set the cap for the Parent visa category at 2295; and,
· set the cap for the Other Family visa category at 595._"

What is this 'family category'? I think this is different, and not related to 190!?


----------



## Pame

chiku2006 said:


> I guess so, as it was updated on 23/3 or on 24/3...
> 
> Havent you got a CO as yet ?


No CO yet...dont know y?...I saw the new version of the form 80 but, I guess all the contents are same and a bit concise than the previous...but according to your opinion I should rethink on it.


----------



## Alnaibii

Pame said:


> I applied of Feb 6. Already submitted form 80 and 1221 for all the applicants. Should I again submit revised form 80?
> 
> Regards


They will not accept old Form 80 for visas lodged after 22nd of March. You should be safe, but you may want to fill in the new form, just in case.


----------



## chiku2006

Alnaibii said:


> They will not accept old Form 80 for visas lodged after 22nd of March. You should be safe, but you may want to fill in the new form, just in case.


I didn't read anything like this that this form is applicable for applications from a particular date. I believe CO can ask for it if he /she wants to and I think they will. So keep it handy.. it will take soemtime to digout information of the last 30 yrs


----------



## rajfirst

Gandhara said:


> Whoa! you went all the way to the Migration Act! I had a quick look. It also says the following if you go to the explanations section, clause 7:
> 
> "_The purpose of the instrument is to:
> · set the cap for the Parent visa category at 2295; and,
> · set the cap for the Other Family visa category at 595._"
> 
> What is this 'family category'? I think this is different, and not related to 190!?


It think it is related. Section 85 (sub section 86) only controls the programme year Cap for a visa category.


----------



## rajfirst

bazidkhan said:


> Hi viberent ,
> No, i don't think so. There is a big diff in processing time of onshore and offshore.
> Bcz i applied only 2 days after u applied. u hve got the CO also .And we r still waiting. So all offshore applicnt will hve to wait wait and wait patiently..


Exactly......... I lodged my application on 14th Feb (4 days before Viberent). Still I didn't get CO for my application.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Hey guys is there anyway we can check our visa status online? I see many of you say you can check so just curious.


----------



## rajforu86

bazidkhan said:


> Hi viberent ,
> No, i don't think so. There is a big diff in processing time of onshore and offshore.
> Bcz i applied only 2 days after u applied. u hve got the CO also .And we r still waiting. So all offshore applicnt will hve to wait wait and wait patiently..


Hi
Earlier I thought of that..but many offshore applicant got their grant who lodged their visa after my lodgement...so it depends on occupation n their current need in that particular state..
Raj


----------



## Santhosh.15

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> Earlier I thought of that..but many offshore applicant got their grant who lodged their visa after my lodgement...so it depends on occupation n their current need in that particular state..
> Raj


I am told many occasions that once you have State SS, job category is irrelevant, does it have bearing buddy ???.

Santhosh


----------



## askchennai

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> Earlier I thought of that..but many offshore applicant got their grant who lodged their visa after my lodgement...so it depends on occupation n their current need in that particular state..
> Raj


DIBP finds the limited visa in late Feb only. So whoever frontloaded the documents who lodged on Dec got their grant. Though you lodged visa on early dec, you were pending some documents which you submitted only after they indentified the limited visa. If you would have frontloaded all the documents, I bet you would have got the visa before Feb 10 itself.


----------



## rajforu86

askchennai said:


> DIBP finds the limited visa in late Feb only. So whoever frontloaded the documents who lodged on Dec got their grant. Though you lodged visa on early dec, you were pending some documents which you submitted only after they indentified the limited visa. If you would have frontloaded all the documents, I bet you would have got the visa before Feb 10 itself.


Yeah that's correct..


----------



## sunil chopra

I have PCC dated Nov 2013, now if the grant is going to come after July, will DIBP allow me to submit fresh PCC so that I can get sufficient time after my grant


----------



## chiku2006

sunil chopra said:


> I have PCC dated Nov 2013, now if the grant is going to come after July, will DIBP allow me to submit fresh PCC so that I can get sufficient time after my grant


If you havent uploaded it then you can get a new PCC in June / July


----------



## askchennai

sunil chopra said:


> I have PCC dated Nov 2013, now if the grant is going to come after July, will DIBP allow me to submit fresh PCC so that I can get sufficient time after my grant


In my view all our application will be in "Decision Ready" status and will be finalized once they have quota. I am not sure if they add can any PCC if the document is in "Decision Ready" status.


----------



## askchennai

DIBP updated the CO allocation page in IMMI site but not updated the "Processing of Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration Visas" and "Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times" pages. It means they havent taken any decision on Skilled nominated visa category.


----------



## Hedy

Grant grant grant.. Am granted :d .. Wish u all a speedy grant


----------



## rajfirst

Just called DIBP...

Case officer allocated for me on 26th March, 2014.


----------



## rajfirst

Hedy said:


> Grant grant grant.. Am granted :d .. Wish u all a speedy grant


Congrats Hedy!


----------



## askchennai

Hedy said:


> Grant grant grant.. Am granted :d .. Wish u all a speedy grant


Congrats Hedy. Finally good news for us too. It means they still have some visas to grant .. All the best and go plan your future now.


----------



## as1984

Hedy said:


> Grant grant grant.. Am granted :d .. Wish u all a speedy grant


Hey congrats Hedy !!!! Thats a great news


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Hedy said:


> Grant grant grant.. Am granted :d .. Wish u all a speedy grant


Congrats Hedy... That's a most waited news at this moment and happy that 190 is still progressing! Happy for you.

Good Luck!


----------



## askchennai

rajfirst said:


> Just called DIBP...
> 
> Case officer allocated for me on 26th March, 2014.


Which team?


----------



## Hedy

Rest aasured guys... u will be alao granted soon .. shortly u will join me in this happiness festival )


----------



## rajfirst

askchennai said:


> Which team?


Adelaide Team 4


----------



## SS70011005

Hedy said:


> Grant grant grant.. Am granted :d .. Wish u all a speedy grant


Congratulations!! on your Grant....


----------



## askchennai

I think they are giving remaining visa based on when our document moved to "Decision ready" status. No one can get that details  unliess CO tell us. Hedy's last activity was Feb 22. So her CO would have made the decision on 22nd or after. My last activity was March 3rd so lets hope the best. You guys (Those who lodged during Dec and Jan) can also calculate last activity and wait with hope.


----------



## Zhuzhu99

rajfirst said:


> Just called DIBP...
> 
> Case officer allocated for me on 26th March, 2014.


Congratulations!! 

But your CO did not contact you, and there is no change in your immi account, right? Just try to figure out my situation... I am offshore, have no number to call

By the way, which team and which co?


----------



## Zhuzhu99

Hedy said:


> Grant grant grant.. Am granted :d .. Wish u all a speedy grant


Congratulation, Hedy!!

Wish you a great weekend then


----------



## Zhuzhu99

rajfirst said:


> Just called DIBP...
> 
> Case officer allocated for me on 26th March, 2014.


Are you offshore or onshore? If offshore, which number to call DIBP? Thanks a lot!


----------



## rajfirst

Zhuzhu99 said:


> Are you offshore or onshore? If offshore, which number to call DIBP? Thanks a lot!


CO didn't contact me and no change in my application. I was expecting CO by next week. Just like that I called DIBP helpline (+61 1300 364613) and surprised when i heard that CO has been already allocated.

I'm an offshore applicant.. 261313.. Details are in my signature


----------



## Hedy

Zhuzhu99 said:


> Congratulation, Hedy!!
> 
> Wish you a great weekend then


Thank you )


----------



## gkkumar

Hedy said:


> Grant grant grant.. Am granted :d .. Wish u all a speedy grant


Ohh wowwww !!! Congratulations !!


----------



## gkkumar

rajfirst said:


> CO didn't contact me. I was expecting CO by next week. Just like that I called DIBP helpline (+61 1300 364613) and surprised when i heard that CO has been already allocated.
> 
> I'm an offshore applicant.. 261313.. Details are in my signature


Thats great to hear, Raj !!


----------



## Zhuzhu99

rajfirst said:


> CO didn't contact me and no change in my application. I was expecting CO by next week. Just like that I called DIBP helpline (+61 1300 364613) and surprised when i heard that CO has been already allocated.
> 
> I'm an offshore applicant.. 261313.. Details are in my signature


Very helpful!! Thanks a lot!


----------



## gkkumar

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...eed-lets-share-time-lines-39.html#post3501474

Hail storm in near time ??? !!!


----------



## gkkumar

I checked my immi account - My PCC document ( recently attached ) status changed from "Required" to "Received". Seems things are moving in the background.


----------



## reedtv

gkkumar said:


> I checked my immi account - My PCC document ( recently attached ) status changed from "Required" to "Received". Seems things are moving in the background.


I think it changed automatically.


----------



## rajforu86

Hedy said:


> Rest aasured guys... u will be alao granted soon .. shortly u will join me in this happiness festival )


Hi Heidi

Yours was 189 right?
Raj


----------



## rajforu86

rajforu86 said:


> Hi Heidi
> 
> Yours was 189 right?
> Raj


Hi Heidi

Hearties congo to you on your much precious grant..
Raj


----------



## rajfirst

rajforu86 said:


> Hi Heidi
> 
> Yours was 189 right?
> Raj


no.. 489 regional sponsored visa


----------



## Hedy

rajfirst said:


> no.. 489 regional sponsored visa


Correct.. 489 SS


----------



## rajforu86

Hedy said:


> Correct.. 489 SS


Oh..then it was the highest priority ..prior than 190 also


----------



## Hedy

rajforu86 said:


> Oh..then it was the highest priority ..prior than 190 also


They are both in same category  priority 3


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



rajfirst said:


> no.. 489 regional sponsored visa


.

Hi Raj,

Does your occupation fall under the golden 6,


----------



## reedtv

Hedy said:


> They are both in same category  priority 3


It's a really long journey.


----------



## rajforu86

Hedy said:


> They are both in same category  priority 3


I think..P1 is ENS visa..P2 is 489 visa..P3 is 190 visa...please correct me if I am wrong..
Raj


----------



## Hedy

rajforu86 said:


> I think..P1 is ENS visa..P2 is 489 visa..P3 is 190 visa...please correct me if I am wrong..
> Raj


http://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm

Here above the priority processing chart


----------



## Santhosh.15

Hedy said:


> Grant grant grant.. Am granted :d .. Wish u all a speedy grant


Big Congratsssssss


----------



## vindicator135

Congratulations on your grant Hedy! This is great news!

And thanks for the info Rajfirst! I think we're about the same in both our timelines and SS.


----------



## rajfirst

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Raj,
> 
> Does your occupation fall under the golden 6,



Yes it is. 261313 - Software Engineer


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Zhuzhu99 said:


> Very helpful!! Thanks a lot!


Hi Zhuzhu,

Assuming that rajfirst's occupation list falls in the golden 6 occupation, which probably is being given priority OR we too have Co's assigned and will get to hear about our grants in the coming week.

No worries, keep the faith and all the best.


----------



## rajfirst

*Updated List*

09/11/13----------nupur-----------------CO: 16/01/14----------
09/11/13----------RPSunny-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
10/11/13----------singhda-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
11/11/13----------Maverick7185----------CO: 09/01/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
12/11/13----------rrag------------------CO: 13/01/14----------
12/11/13----------Zaxter----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 24/01/14
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------------CO: 21/01/14----------GRANT 28/01/14
14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------------GRANT 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------GRANT 20/01/14
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------------
18/11/13----------Natswray------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant----------CO: 16/01/14----------GRANT 03/02/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------------CO: 14/01/14----------
22/11/13----------bal-------------------CO: 09/01/14----------
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------CO: 11/01/14----------GRANT 07/02/14
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green-----------------------------GRANT 28/01/14
27/11/13----------hashtagPR-----------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14
29/11/13 ---------SandMine------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal----------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13----------priyank-------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13----------Afaque--------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14
04/12/13----------nadh1981------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
04/12/13----------bc_ashu---------------CO: 29/01/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
04/12/13----------upendrasingh--------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------CO: 29/01/14----------
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 06/02/14
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr----------
05/12/13----------rajforu86-------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17---------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14
11/12/13----------IAA81-----------------CO: 30/01/14----------GRANT 03/03/13------------------MARCH!!!
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-----------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY-----------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14
13/12/13----------delta40-------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14
13/12/13----------tuba------------------CO: 03/02/14----------
16/12/13----------salfons---------------CO: 30/01/14----------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz---------------CO: 05/02/14----------
16/12/13----------Bliss---------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv--------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------Ramaus----------------CO: 31/01/14----------
18/12/13----------Peanut48------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14
18/12/13----------thirusat--------------CO: 05/02/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
18/12/13----------yangxh7---------------CO: 11/02/14----------GRANT 18/02/14
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas------------CO: 06/02/14----------GRANT 11/03/14------------------MARCH!!!
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14
21/12/13----------AGNES26---------------CO: 13/02/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
21/12/13----------adudecool-------------CO: 10/02/14----------
23/12/13----------itstudent1985---------CO: 06/02/14----------
23/12/13----------skundu(ACT) ------------CO: 10/02/2014--------
23/12/13----------cherry83------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14
24/12/13----------Deejay_TNT------------CO: 19/02/14----------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------------CO: 20/02/14---------------
31/12/13----------n.sh----------------------------------------GRANT 19/02/14
07/01/14----------VIKRAMAV--------------CO: 18/02/14----------GRANT 21/02/14
08/01/14----------ut0410----------------CO: 13/02/14----------
17/01/14----------Gyan------------------CO: 27/02/14----------
17/01/14----------LynneHardaker---------LE: 04/03/14----------
30/01/14----------man111----------------CO: 24/03/14
02/02/14----------askmohit--------------
05/02/14----------harneek---------------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith (ACT)---------
06/02/14----------Pame------------------
09/02/14----------Zhuzhu99 (ACT)-----
13/02/14----------CSP (ACT)-------------------
14/02/14----------Ozbabe----------------
14/02/14----------rajfirst (VIC)--------------CO: 26/03/14-------
20/02/14----------thanks001-------------
20/02/14----------gkkumar(VIC)---------------
21/02/14----------chiku2006 (SA) -------------
23/02/14----------ME86------------------
05/03/14----------SS70011005(QLD)------------
06/03/14----------CSP-------------------
14/03/14----------sunnyC----------------
21/03/14----------rits: NSW----------------


----------



## Neville Smith

*Updated State*



rajfirst said:


> 09/11/13----------nupur-----------------CO: 16/01/14----------
> 09/11/13----------RPSunny-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 10/11/13----------singhda-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185----------CO: 09/01/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
> 12/11/13----------rrag------------------CO: 13/01/14----------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 24/01/14
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------------CO: 21/01/14----------GRANT 28/01/14
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------------GRANT 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------GRANT 20/01/14
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------------
> 18/11/13----------Natswray------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 20/11/13----------190applicant----------CO: 16/01/14----------GRANT 03/02/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------------CO: 14/01/14----------
> 22/11/13----------bal-------------------CO: 09/01/14----------
> 23/11/13----------aryal-----------------CO: 11/01/14----------GRANT 07/02/14
> 21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green-----------------------------GRANT 28/01/14
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR-----------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14
> 29/11/13 ---------SandMine------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal----------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 22/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 02/12/13----------priyank-------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Afaque--------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14
> 04/12/13----------nadh1981------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 04/12/13----------bc_ashu---------------CO: 29/01/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
> 04/12/13----------upendrasingh--------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------CO: 29/01/14----------
> 05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 06/02/14
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr----------
> 05/12/13----------rajforu86-------------
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee--------------
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17---------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14
> 11/12/13----------IAA81-----------------CO: 30/01/14----------GRANT 03/03/13------------------MARCH!!!
> 11/12/13----------nicanikkz-----------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 12/12/13----------DKY-----------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14
> 13/12/13----------delta40-------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14
> 13/12/13----------tuba------------------CO: 03/02/14----------
> 16/12/13----------salfons---------------CO: 30/01/14----------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz---------------CO: 05/02/14----------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss---------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 16/12/13----------bobinv--------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------Ramaus----------------CO: 31/01/14----------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14
> 18/12/13----------thirusat--------------CO: 05/02/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7---------------CO: 11/02/14----------GRANT 18/02/14
> 19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas------------CO: 06/02/14----------GRANT 11/03/14------------------MARCH!!!
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14
> 21/12/13----------AGNES26---------------CO: 13/02/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
> 21/12/13----------adudecool-------------CO: 10/02/14----------
> 23/12/13----------itstudent1985---------CO: 06/02/14----------
> 23/12/13----------skundu(ACT) ------------CO: 10/02/2014--------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14
> 24/12/13----------Deejay_TNT------------CO: 19/02/14----------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------------CO: 20/02/14---------------
> 31/12/13----------n.sh----------------------------------------GRANT 19/02/14
> 07/01/14----------VIKRAMAV--------------CO: 18/02/14----------GRANT 21/02/14
> 08/01/14----------ut0410----------------CO: 13/02/14----------
> 17/01/14----------Gyan------------------CO: 27/02/14----------
> 17/01/14----------LynneHardaker---------LE: 04/03/14----------
> 30/01/14----------man111----------------CO: 24/03/14
> 02/02/14----------askmohit--------------
> 05/02/14----------harneek---------------
> 06/02/14----------Neville Smith (ACT)---------
> 06/02/14----------Pame------------------
> 09/02/14----------Zhuzhu99 (ACT)-----
> 14/02/14----------Ozbabe----------------
> 14/02/14----------rajfirst (VIC)--------------CO: 26/03/14-------
> 20/02/14----------thanks001-------------
> 20/02/14----------gkkumar(VIC)---------------
> 21/02/14----------chiku2006 (SA) -------------
> 23/02/14----------ME86------------------
> 05/03/14----------SS70011005(QLD)------------
> 06/03/14----------CSP (ACT)-------------------
> 14/03/14----------sunnyC----------------
> 21/03/14----------rits: NSW----------------


Please udpate states for the folloiwng

Neville Smith - ACT
CSP - ACT


----------



## rajfirst

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Zhuzhu,
> 
> Assuming that rajfirst's occupation list falls in the golden 6 occupation, which probably is being given priority OR we too have Co's assigned and will get to hear about our grants in the coming week.
> 
> No worries, keep the faith and all the best.


I would suggest you to call DIBP and get your CO Details.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



rajfirst said:


> I would suggest you to call DIBP and get your CO Details.


.

Agreed Raj, Will be doing that at the start of next week.

BTW, the DIBP number you provided, does it make you wait for 45 mins.


----------



## rajfirst

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Agreed Raj, Will be doing that at the start of next week.
> 
> BTW, the DIBP number you provided, does it make you wait for 45 mins.


I called them by 4 pm in their time. Since 4:30 is the closing time, I didn't wait for much time. Hardly 5 minutes. That's it.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



SS70011005 said:


> Congratulations!! on your Grant....



Hi,

What is your occupation code and also did you hear any news on a CO being assigned for you.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



rajfirst said:


> I called them by 4 pm in their time. Since 4:30 is the closing time, I didn't wait for much time. Hardly 5 minutes. That's it.


Thanks Raj,

Helpful info. Will call them at the same time, guess it works well then.


----------



## viberant

rajfirst said:


> 09/11/13----------nupur-----------------CO: 16/01/14----------
> 09/11/13----------RPSunny-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 10/11/13----------singhda-------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185----------CO: 09/01/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
> 12/11/13----------rrag------------------CO: 13/01/14----------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 24/01/14
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------------CO: 21/01/14----------GRANT 28/01/14
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------------GRANT 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------GRANT 20/01/14
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------------
> 18/11/13----------Natswray------------------------------------GRANT 13/01/14
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 20/11/13----------190applicant----------CO: 16/01/14----------GRANT 03/02/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------------CO: 14/01/14----------
> 22/11/13----------bal-------------------CO: 09/01/14----------
> 23/11/13----------aryal-----------------CO: 11/01/14----------GRANT 07/02/14
> 21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green-----------------------------GRANT 28/01/14
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR-----------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14
> 29/11/13 ---------SandMine------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal----------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79-----------------CO: 14/01/14----------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 22/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 02/12/13----------priyank-------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Afaque--------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14
> 04/12/13----------nadh1981------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 04/12/13----------bc_ashu---------------CO: 29/01/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
> 04/12/13----------upendrasingh--------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------CO: 29/01/14----------
> 05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO: 18/01/14----------GRANT 06/02/14
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr----------
> 05/12/13----------rajforu86-------------
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee--------------
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17---------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14
> 11/12/13----------IAA81-----------------CO: 30/01/14----------GRANT 03/03/13------------------MARCH!!!
> 11/12/13----------nicanikkz-----------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 12/12/13----------DKY-----------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14
> 13/12/13----------delta40-------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14
> 13/12/13----------tuba------------------CO: 03/02/14----------
> 16/12/13----------salfons---------------CO: 30/01/14----------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz---------------CO: 05/02/14----------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss---------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 16/12/13----------bobinv--------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------Ramaus----------------CO: 31/01/14----------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14
> 18/12/13----------thirusat--------------CO: 05/02/14----------GRANT 11/02/14
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7---------------CO: 11/02/14----------GRANT 18/02/14
> 19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas------------CO: 06/02/14----------GRANT 11/03/14------------------MARCH!!!
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14
> 21/12/13----------AGNES26---------------CO: 13/02/14----------GRANT 17/02/14
> 21/12/13----------adudecool-------------CO: 10/02/14----------
> 23/12/13----------itstudent1985---------CO: 06/02/14----------
> 23/12/13----------skundu(ACT) ------------CO: 10/02/2014--------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14
> 24/12/13----------Deejay_TNT------------CO: 19/02/14----------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------------CO: 20/02/14---------------
> 31/12/13----------n.sh----------------------------------------GRANT 19/02/14
> 07/01/14----------VIKRAMAV--------------CO: 18/02/14----------GRANT 21/02/14
> 08/01/14----------ut0410----------------CO: 13/02/14----------
> 17/01/14----------Gyan------------------CO: 27/02/14----------
> 17/01/14----------LynneHardaker---------LE: 04/03/14----------
> 30/01/14----------man111----------------CO: 24/03/14
> 02/02/14----------askmohit--------------
> 05/02/14----------harneek---------------
> 06/02/14----------Neville Smith (ACT)---------
> 06/02/14----------Pame------------------
> 09/02/14----------Zhuzhu99 (ACT)-----
> 13/02/14----------CSP (ACT)-------------------
> 14/02/14----------Ozbabe----------------
> 14/02/14----------rajfirst (VIC)--------------CO: 26/03/14-------
> 20/02/14----------thanks001-------------
> 20/02/14----------gkkumar(VIC)---------------
> 21/02/14----------chiku2006 (SA) -------------
> 23/02/14----------ME86------------------
> 05/03/14----------SS70011005(QLD)------------
> 06/03/14----------CSP-------------------
> 14/03/14----------sunnyC----------------
> 21/03/14----------rits: NSW----------------


please add me also 

---------------------------
Occupation Cook | Onshore | Received invitation to apply on 17/2/2014 for Regional Southern Inland NSW 489 VISA |Visa Applied on 18/2/2014 | Case officer 25/3/3014 & received email related to delay on same day | Visa grant : Waiting


----------



## salfons

Hedy said:


> Grant grant grant.. Am granted :d .. Wish u all a speedy grant


Wow 10000 Congrats Hedy lane:
Good luck with your new life, very happy for you


----------



## harneek

As informed earlier, I applied on 5 Feb, 190 QLD and CO assign 21 Mar'14.

As I read in this and other forum also, few people got the delay mails from the CO from 2 weeks back also.

My CO contacted my agent on 21 Mar for requesting the Medicals and PCC. But their hav'nt any delay information there. 

My agent forwarded me the same mail but i coudn't found anytrhing related to delay.:fingerscrossed:

Now this can be because, she forgot OR she want to proceed further and later will raise the curtain.:yield:

Pl put some light on my case. I am very confused and nervous.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



harneek said:


> As informed earlier, I applied on 5 Feb, 190 QLD and CO assign 21 Mar'14.
> 
> As I read in this and other forum also, few people got the delay mails from the CO from 2 weeks back also.
> 
> My CO contacted my agent on 21 Mar for requesting the Medicals and PCC. But their hav'nt any delay information there.
> 
> My agent forwarded me the same mail but i coudn't found anytrhing related to delay.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Now this can be because, she forgot OR she want to proceed further and later will raise the curtain.:yield:
> 
> Pl put some light on my case. I am very confused and nervous.



Hi Harneek,

Your application is proceeding in the right direction, no worries. Its been a week now and if you have not heard anything from your CO, then things are fine.,

So just prepare your self for the grant.

Wishing you a speedy grant.

BTW - Have you uploaded your PCC and Meds OR you have just resent them.


----------



## viberant

Hi i was wondering, i received email from co which says about delay, did not asked for anything, does that mean papers i have submitted are complete.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Please update*



viberant said:


> please add me also
> 
> ---------------------------
> Occupation Cook | Onshore | Received invitation to apply on 17/2/2014 for Regional Southern Inland NSW 489 VISA |Visa Applied on 18/2/2014 | Case officer 25/3/3014 & received email related to delay on same day | Visa grant : Waiting



Hi,

Please update , harneek has a CO assigned to him - 21/3/2014


----------



## Deejay_TNT

viberant said:


> Hi i was wondering, i received email from co which says about delay, did not asked for anything, does that mean papers i have submitted are complete.


No. The letter means what it describes. Since it was "about delay" - that means it is about delay only.

If the letter mentioned anything about the completeness of your docs - then it would have been a different story.


----------



## harneek

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Harneek,
> 
> Your application is proceeding in the right direction, no worries. Its been a week now and if you have not heard anything from your CO, then things are fine.,
> 
> So just prepare your self for the grant.
> 
> Wishing you a speedy grant.
> 
> BTW - Have you uploaded your PCC and Meds OR you have just resent them.



No, i hav'nt. As everywhere was delay news so i was taking it casually. Now i am planning for next week.
But i am sure, my case is also like others. :lock1: So hurry will not work.:smow:


----------



## Hedy

salfons said:


> Wow 10000 Congrats Hedy lane:
> Good luck with your new life, very happy for you


Thank you.. hey ! Keep in touch .. We are will both miss our origin


----------



## Hedy

vindicator135 said:


> Congratulations on your grant Hedy! This is great news!
> 
> And thanks for the info Rajfirst! I think we're about the same in both our timelines and SS.


Thank you very much )))


----------



## Hedy

battulas78 said:


> Big Congratsssssss


Thank you very much


----------



## viberant

Deejay_TNT said:


> No. The letter means what it describes. Since it was "about delay" - that means it is about delay only.
> 
> If the letter mentioned anything about the completeness of your docs - then it would have been a different story.


on the footer of email this was given :

Please email all requested documents to {email}, and always include your TRN or file number and your case officer's name in the subject line of any emails. We will endeavour to respond to any direct questions within 7 days, and we will reassess your case when all documentation is received. Please note that we do not acknowledge receipt of documents. 

Please do not provide documentation until you have all requested documentation. This enables faster processing of your visa application. Our preferred method of communication is email. Posting documents, or sending documents more than once will delay the processing of your visa.. If you cannot provide documentation within the time period specified in the request letter, please advise your case officer just before the due date and explain why the documentation is not yet available.


----------



## Hedy

viberant said:


> on the footer of email this was given :
> 
> Please email all requested documents to {email}, and always include your TRN or file number and your case officer's name in the subject line of any emails. We will endeavour to respond to any direct questions within 7 days, and we will reassess your case when all documentation is received. Please note that we do not acknowledge receipt of documents.
> 
> Please do not provide documentation until you have all requested documentation. This enables faster processing of your visa application. Our preferred method of communication is email. Posting documents, or sending documents more than once will delay the processing of your visa.. If you cannot provide documentation within the time period specified in the request letter, please advise your case officer just before the due date and explain why the documentation is not yet available.


It is an automated reply ..I received it yesterday before.. and today am granted  so... Relaaax  everything will be in place soon.


----------



## mamunvega

Please add me on 190 Slow grant speed....I lodged VISA on 24th March'14 !!

reg,

Abdullah


----------



## tigerfeet

Hi I'm new to this forum but would like to be added to this thread. We are a family of 5 from the UK applying offshore. Eoi For 190 visa south Australia with 65 points 29th December 2013. Accepted 24th January 2014 and invite. Lodged 190 visa on 4th Feb but because of time difference I think it passed midnight in Australia. Front loaded all documents including medicals and pccs by 21st Feb. Still have no case officer yet . Anyone else from same date still with no CO as it will be 8 weeks in a few days thanks


----------



## Ozbabe

tigerfeet said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum but would like to be added to this thread. We are a family of 5 from the UK applying offshore. Eoi For 190 visa south Australia with 65 points 29th December 2013. Accepted 24th January 2014 and invite. Lodged 190 visa on 4th Feb but because of time difference I think it passed midnight in Australia. Front loaded all documents including medicals and pccs by 21st Feb. Still have no case officer yet . Anyone else from same date still with no CO as it will be 8 weeks in a few days thanks


Hi Tigerfeet,

Please put your timelines in your signature. 

I was also nominated by SA and applied on the 14th of February. No contact from CO yet. I may contact them after the 7th week if I do not hear from them.

All the best.


----------



## Ozbabe

Hedy said:


> It is an automated reply ..I received it yesterday before.. and today am granted  so... Relaaax  everything will be in place soon.


Maybe we should chase them up to wake them up 

You emailed again and a day after, you got your grant


----------



## tigerfeet

Ozbabe said:


> Hi Tigerfeet,
> 
> Please put your timelines in your signature.
> 
> I was also nominated by SA and applied on the 14th of February. No contact from CO yet. I may contact them after the 7th week if I do not hear from them.
> 
> All the best.


Sorry I don't know how to do that


----------



## Ozbabe

tigerfeet said:


> Sorry I don't know how to do that


I guess you have to have about 10 posts, then when you click your name on the top of the page, it takes you to another page. On the left hand side you will see the link for signature and then you can type out your time line.


----------



## harneek

every where is silence, :behindsofa: this is not good at all. What will we do to pass these three months?:scared:


----------



## rai2826

Hi All My CO was allocated also on 26th March. I applied my VISA on 12th Feb.

Is really the process slowed down. I heard it takes 1-2 weeks after CO is allocated.

I have not heard anythng from CO yet.


----------



## rajfirst

rai2826 said:


> Hi All My CO was allocated also on 26th March. I applied my VISA on 12th Feb.
> 
> Is really the process slowed down. I heard it takes 1-2 weeks after CO is allocated.
> 
> I have not heard anythng from CO yet.


Hi Rai,

What is your CO Team & Occupation Code? I got CO on the same date. I had lodged my application on 14th Feb, 2014.


----------



## rai2826

rajfirst said:


> Hi Rai,
> 
> What is your CO Team & Occupation Code? I got CO on the same date. I had lodged my application on 14th Feb, 2014.


Hi Raj,

Mine one is Software Engineer VISA 190.

I rang them up and they told me its adelaide Team 2 and CO was allocated on 26th March.


----------



## rajfirst

rai2826 said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> Mine one is Software Engineer VISA 190.
> 
> I rang them up and they told me its adelaide Team 2 and CO was allocated on 26th March.


I'm also with same occ code and visa type (from VIC). My CO Team is Adelaide Team 4.

Which state you are migrating to? ACT?


----------



## rai2826

rajfirst said:


> I'm also with same occ code and visa type (from VIC). My CO Team is Adelaide Team 4.
> 
> Which state you are migrating to? ACT?


I have applied for VIC as well with State sponsership.


----------



## rajfirst

rai2826 said:


> I have applied for VIC as well with State sponsership.


Coincidence


----------



## rai2826

rajfirst said:


> Coincidence


Yeah.. we both having almost same timelines.. me too submitted all the docs and everything... hope we get it soon...


----------



## tigerfeet

rai2826 said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> Mine one is Software Engineer VISA 190.
> 
> I rang them up and they told me its adelaide Team 2 and CO was allocated on inth March.


When you say you rang them and they said you have got a CO was it not showing on your immiaccount that you had been allocated with one. Just wondering as we lodged quite a few days before and have heard nothing yet. Maybe i should phone too


----------



## tigerfeet

Where did you find the telephone number to ring as I can only find numbers to ring if you are ringing from Australia no overseas thanks


----------



## ssk1974

Hi I am new to this forum, And am in the same state of most of you. SS from SA Class 190. Lodged on 6th Jan, Case officer 26th Feb all docs requested by CO submitted on 15th March and waiting for the grant

My Agent has not given any password or TRN details to check any status. Only way is to email him and if he is in a good mood a rare reply.

Is there anyway to find out details of mine i.e CO, team no, status etc etc and check the Immi website without depending on assistance of the agent? 

Thanks


----------



## rajfirst

ssk1974 said:


> Hi I am new to this forum, And am in the same state of most of you. SS from SA Class 190. Lodged on 6th Jan, Case officer 26th Feb all docs requested by CO submitted on 15th March and waiting for the grant
> 
> My Agent is a bit off a moody and a secretive character, He has not given any password or TRN details to check any status. Only way is to email him and if he is in a good mood a rare reply.
> 
> Is there anyway to find out details of mine i.e CO etc etc and check the Immi website without the assistance of the agent? Do advice
> 
> Thanks


Call DIBP (+61 1300 364613) and tell ur passport number, Full Name, Country of Birth , Date of Birth and Visa Type. They will provide all details.


----------



## rai2826

My application is onsite only so I called them on the number given by Rajfirst only and they pick instantly and they only told me about the CO... no updates in online application 

I know it's a bit tough for overseas applicants but you can give them a call for sure.


----------



## rai2826

ssk1974 said:


> Hi I am new to this forum, And am in the same state of most of you. SS from SA Class 190. Lodged on 6th Jan, Case officer 26th Feb all docs requested by CO submitted on 15th March and waiting for the grant
> 
> My Agent has not given any password or TRN details to check any status. Only way is to email him and if he is in a good mood a rare reply.
> 
> Is there anyway to find out details of mine i.e CO, team no, status etc etc and check the Immi website without depending on assistance of the agent?
> 
> Thanks



Yes Agent will not give you any details i/e password etc but only communicate if CO will ask him something.

You Ring DIAC directly you don't need to have TRN if you have passport and personal details with you.

I think your Grant is on the way as it's almost time for you.


----------



## alexdiv

Hi all.. I am new to this forum. I lodged my visa on feb 5 and medicals and all othr document s were submitted by that week only. My agent received a mail from c.o regarding the delay and it states thatmy ffile is decision ready and finalization is not possible until after july 1.i hope many you have received the same response. But my team is brisbane 33. Has any one got co from the same? My occupation is registered nurse.


----------



## rai2826

alexdiv said:


> Hi all.. I am new to this forum. I lodged my visa on feb 5 and medicals and all othr document s were submitted by that week only. My agent received a mail from c.o regarding the delay and it states thatmy ffile is decision ready and finalization is not possible until after july 1.i hope many you have received the same response. But my team is brisbane 33. Has any one got co from the same? My occupation is registered nurse.



Hi Alex,

Me and rajfirst here lodged it on 12,14 Feb and got our CO allocated on 26th March only.. We have not yet received any communication from CO. I have lodged it myself so there is no agent in between though we have lodged for Software engineer code.

Is it based on the occupation code that they have stopped or for every code. What does ur agent suggests ?


----------



## umeshinaz

*"My two cents" from CO reply*

"Each year visa planning levels are set by the government for the programme year which forms the Migration Programme. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category each year.
The Direction specifies that Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements which can affect the order in which applications are considered during the programme year.
As of February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.
The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements as follows:
· decisions on state and territory nominated subclass 190 and 489 applications; then
· family sponsored subclass 489 applications ; and
· any other Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM applications currently in the final stages of processing. This includes subsequent entrant subclass 489 applications which are exempt from the priority processing arrangements.
Please rest assured that I will progress your application as soon as I am able."


*Seeing above I called my CO and she said most likely it will get pushed in the next program. But no more docs required. So let see...
*


----------



## rai2826

umeshinaz said:


> "Each year visa planning levels are set by the government for the programme year which forms the Migration Programme. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category each year.
> The Direction specifies that Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements which can affect the order in which applications are considered during the programme year.
> As of February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.
> The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements as follows:
> · decisions on state and territory nominated subclass 190 and 489 applications; then
> · family sponsored subclass 489 applications ; and
> · any other Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM applications currently in the final stages of processing. This includes subsequent entrant subclass 489 applications which are exempt from the priority processing arrangements.
> Please rest assured that I will progress your application as soon as I am able."
> 
> 
> *Seeing above I called my CO and she said most likely it will get pushed in the next program. But no more docs required. So let see...
> *


HI Umesh,

Does it mean that there will be no ViSA provided rest of the month ?

I have applied for VISA 190 VIC SS and got my CO allocated but yet have not recieved any comms ?


----------



## sk1983

Hello Everyone

I lodged 190 visa 22 nov 2013 with all docs, case officer assigned 9, Jan 2014(confirmed from DIBP) but still no any response from CO.
Almost two and half month gone but CO still silent 
Please give me your views and if anyone on same boat.

thanks


----------



## reedtv

umeshinaz said:


> "Each year visa planning levels are set by the government for the programme year which forms the Migration Programme. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category each year.
> The Direction specifies that Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements which can affect the order in which applications are considered during the programme year.
> As of February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.
> The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements as follows:
> · decisions on state and territory nominated subclass 190 and 489 applications; then
> · family sponsored subclass 489 applications ; and
> · any other Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM applications currently in the final stages of processing. This includes subsequent entrant subclass 489 applications which are exempt from the priority processing arrangements.
> Please rest assured that I will progress your application as soon as I am able."
> 
> 
> *Seeing above I called my CO and she said most likely it will get pushed in the next program. But no more docs required. So let see...
> *


delay or stop?


----------



## rai2826

sk1983 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I lodged 190 visa 22 nov 2013 with all docs, case officer assigned 9, Jan 2014(confirmed from DIBP) but still no any response from CO.
> Almost two and half month gone but CO still silent
> Please give me your views and if anyone on same boat.
> 
> thanks


Hi SK,

I think you need to contact them. My friend lodged it on 9 dec 2013 and got his grant
on 7th Feb 2014 so at that time VISA were still moving. not sure about your one.

what was your state and occupation code ??


----------



## chiku2006

rai2826 said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> Me and rajfirst here lodged it on 12,14 Feb and got our CO allocated on 26th March only.. We have not yet received any communication from CO. I have lodged it myself so there is no agent in between though we have lodged for Software engineer code.
> 
> Is it based on the occupation code that they have stopped or for every code. What does ur agent suggests ?


How did you get to know that a CO has been allocated? Did you call DIBP or CO got in touch with you. I am curious to know as I had lodged my visa on 21/02... which means my CO allocation can take place in the coming week.


----------



## rai2826

chiku2006 said:


> How did you get to know that a CO has been allocated? Did you call DIBP or CO got in touch with you. I am curious to know as I had lodged my visa on 21/02... which means my CO allocation can take place in the coming week.


Yes. I called them up at Ph: + 61 1300 364 613 and got to know this.CO still did not contact me yet.


----------



## chiku2006

rai2826 said:


> Yes. I called them up at Ph: + 61 1300 364 613 and got to know this.CO still did not contact me yet.


Thanks Rai !!


----------



## sk1983

rai2826 said:


> Hi SK,
> 
> I think you need to contact them. My friend lodged it on 9 dec 2013 and got his grant
> on 7th Feb 2014 so at that time VISA were still moving. not sure about your one.
> 
> what was your state and occupation code ??


thanks for reply 

Melbourne and 351111.

What is your frd occupation code??


----------



## rai2826

sk1983 said:


> thanks for reply
> 
> Melbourne and 351111.
> 
> What is your frd occupation code??


His was also VIC and occupation for software engineer


----------



## sharu0202

Hi all,

I have applied for 190 visa on 31st Jan, 2014. I have completed 8 weeks but no there was no response from my agent. I felt my agent is betraying me and hence I created a duplicate immi account. I have also imported my application in that duplicate immi account. Now my worry is that my agent doesn't like anyone's interference. So what should I do now? Should I inform my agent about the same or should I keep mum? Will my agent come to know that someone else has opened a duplicate account? Will my agent be able to access the first account as usual and will be able to respond to any queries from the CO? Whom will the CO contact if at all there is a need for missing docs?

Kindly help me out in the above matter... Thanks...


----------



## gkkumar

sharu0202 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied for 190 visa on 31st Jan, 2014. I have completed 8 weeks but no there was no response from my agent. I felt my agent is betraying me and hence I created a duplicate immi account. I have also imported my application in that duplicate immi account. Now my worry is that my agent doesn't like anyone's interference. So what should I do now? Should I inform my agent about the same or should I keep mum? Will my agent come to know that someone else has opened a duplicate account? Will my agent be able to access the first account as usual and will be able to respond to any queries from the CO? Whom will the CO contact if at all there is a need for missing docs?
> 
> Kindly help me out in the above matter... Thanks...


I believe the process must be as transparent as possible and there should not be any issue in importing YOUR OWN application. I believe the email id given in the application form will receive the communication. What is the email id given ? What happens if he comes to know that you have imported YOUR OWN application ? I believe he must be concerned if there is any application data change done from your end, not by downloading already filed application. 

The CO must contact you by 45 days you lodged your visa application.


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> I believe the process must be as transparent as possible and there should not be any issue in importing YOUR OWN application. I believe the email id given in the application form will receive the communication. What is the email id given ? What happens if he comes to know that you have imported YOUR OWN application ? I believe he must be concerned if there is any application data change done from your end, not by downloading already filed application.
> 
> The CO must contact you by 45 days you lodged your visa application.


I believe your agent is not a MARA agent...


----------



## bazidkhan

gkkumar said:


> I believe the process must be as transparent as possible and there should not be any issue in importing YOUR OWN application. I believe the email id given in the application form will receive the communication. What is the email id given ? What happens if he comes to know that you have imported YOUR OWN application ? I believe he must be concerned if there is any application data change done from your end, not by downloading already filed application.
> 
> The CO must contact you by 45 days you lodged your visa application.


I am sure a CO has been assigned to Sharo0202, But his agent does not feeling necessary to inform him..


----------



## ShadyJawad

I have just called DIBP and after they hanged me for 30 mins, the operator said that she has a system error and can't find out whether CO is assigned or not.
BTW guys could you make a similar excel sheet for us 190 only to this one ?

http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


----------



## Deejay_TNT

190/489-type visa grants in March (latest update)

*03 March* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5135.html#post3300929
IAA81 / 135112: ICT PROJECT MANAGER / WA / Lodge 11/12/2013 / CO 30/1/2013 / SUB 17/2/2014
*11 March* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5183.html#post3381161
Gaurav Vas / ??????? assessed in ACS ??????? / NSW / Lodge 19/12/2013 / CO 6/2/2014 / SUB 24/2/2013
*12 March* - 190 visa February Lodge Gang 2014 - Page 9
Jaime1984 / 323211: FITTER (GENERAL)_??OR??_322311: METAL FABRICATOR / QLD / Lodge 28/01/2014 / CO ---------/ --direct-grant-- (onshore)
12 March - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...peed-lets-share-time-lines-7.html#post3385081
Jaime1984 - deleted, it's the same user as above
12 March - 190 January Gang - Page 10
carlyanne87 / / QLD / Lodge 28/01/2014 / CO ---------/ --direct-grant-- (onshore) (deleted, it's the partner of the user above, Jaime1984)
*19 March* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5222.html#post3452673
chgopi / --------------------------/ ------/ ----------/ ------------/ -------------/ ----------------
*20 March* - December 190 Visa Lodge - Page 13
lordalam / 251312: OCCUPATIONAL HEALTH AND SAFETY ADVISER / WA / Lodge 16/12/2013 / CO 4/2/2014 / SUB 26/2/2013
*24 March* - Delay in visa granted
Jorje / 233211: CIVIL ENGINEER / WA / Lodge 31/12/2013 / CO 17/2/2014 / SUB 11/03/2014
* 28 March * - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lications-_-awaiting-grant-3.html#post3541314
Hedy / 223111: HUMAN RESOURCE ADVISER / SA / Lodge 12/12/2013 / CO 5/2/2014 / SUB 22/2/2014
* 28 March * - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-fs-granted-granted-granted.html#post3557042
Ausbugis / ??????? assessed in ACS ??????? / ?? / Lodge 17/08/2013 / CO 10/10/2013 / SUB 8/03/2014

In addition to that, 5th category grant (priority even lower than 190/489).
* 28 March * - Âñåõ ìàìîíòîâ èç 5 êàòåãîðèè ñ ïî÷èíîì! - Ñòðàíèöà 44 - Ôîðóì Gday.ru - èììèãðàöèÿ, îáó÷åíèå è æèçíü â Àâñòðàëèè
Subclass 175, Lodgement date 21/03/2009, CO - 11/02/2014[/QUOTE]


----------



## rajfirst

Just got an email from my CO:


----------------------
I have been allocated your application and at present do not require anything further from you.

However, the visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.

I appreciate your patience in this matter.

------------------------

Same old mail..

No change in application page also..


----------



## chiku2006

rajfirst said:


> Just got an email from my CO:
> 
> 
> ----------------------
> I have been allocated your application and at present do not require anything further from you.
> 
> However, the visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> Same old mail..
> 
> No change in application page also..


Your visa lodge date is 14/02 and you got your CO allocated. That's fast, it means mine will be getting allocated soon may be next week or so..


----------



## reedtv

rajfirst said:


> Just got an email from my CO:
> 
> 
> ----------------------
> I have been allocated your application and at present do not require anything further from you.
> 
> However, the visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> Same old mail..
> 
> No change in application page also..


It may mean that your application has been decision-ready.


----------



## gkkumar

reedtv said:


> It may mean that your application has been decision-ready.


Correct !! Decision ready !! Only finalization pending, which might happen on or after July 1, 2014.


----------



## Gandhara

gkkumar said:


> Correct !! Decision ready !! Only finalization pending, which might happen on or after July 1, 2014.


Yes, I confirm GKKumar's stance as I just received a response from my CO whereby he said that my application would be processed, if not now then after July 2014, irrespective of any changes in SOL/CSOL etc.


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> Your visa lodge date is 14/02 and you got your CO allocated. That's fast, it means mine will be getting allocated soon may be next week or so..


Chiku

Per his previous messages, Raj has got his CO allocated on 26th March 2014 itself !! I am sure we will also be allocated this week.


----------



## reedtv

gkkumar said:


> Chiku
> 
> Per his previous messages, Raj has got his CO allocated on 26th March 2014 itself !! I am sure we will also be allocated this week.


really?


----------



## Zhuzhu99

rajfirst said:


> Just got an email from my CO:
> 
> 
> ----------------------
> I have been allocated your application and at present do not require anything further from you.
> 
> However, the visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> Same old mail..
> 
> No change in application page also..


It might because you called... I called too, so probably should expect a similar email like this


----------



## askmohit

189 processing is now much faster than before... I m regretting why I shifted to 190 from 189 :-( ... Waiting Waiting and still waiting...


----------



## Pame

askmohit said:


> 189 processing is now much faster than before... I m regretting why I shifted to 190 from 189 :-( ... Waiting Waiting and still waiting...


Hi,

My time line is almost similar to you. I am too in the 8 th week with no case officer. I am sometimes just tired of this eerie feeling. Any way lets hope for the best.


----------



## chiku2006

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> My time line is almost similar to you. I am too in the 8 th week with no case officer. I am sometimes just tired of this eerie feeling. Any way lets hope for the best.


Guys take it essy, how would you know that CO hasn't been allocated. .. he / she may be working in the background. .. relax guys !!


----------



## Alnaibii

Yes, I have been slapping myself for having that decision as well. I have read that it will go faster for 190. Turned out quite the opposite.


----------



## chiku2006

Alnaibii said:


> Yes, I have been slapping myself for having that decision as well. I have read that it will go faster for 190. Turned out quite the opposite.


You never know what destiny has in store for you, take it in a positive stride dude !! Whatever happns, happens for good !!


----------



## thanks001

got CO today-31/03/2014/visa lodge-20th feb(190)
Case officer Sth Asia and UK
Team 04
GSM Adelaide


----------



## rajfirst

thanks001 said:


> got CO today-31/03/2014/visa lodge-20th feb(190)
> Case officer Sth Asia and UK
> Team 04
> GSM Adelaide


Same Team for me. Case officer initials?


----------



## chiku2006

thanks001 said:


> got CO today-31/03/2014/visa lodge-20th feb(190)
> Case officer Sth Asia and UK
> Team 04
> GSM Adelaide


All the best mate, I should be getting communication from my CO as well...


----------



## gkkumar

thanks001 said:


> got CO today-31/03/2014/visa lodge-20th feb(190)
> Case officer Sth Asia and UK
> Team 04
> GSM Adelaide


Hey, me too lodged on 20th Feb. How did you come to know about CO allocation ? Did you call them up ? Am sure even I am allocated CO, will confirm tomorrow with them..


----------



## thanks001

rajfirst said:


> Same Team for me. Case officer initials?


Lyndal and for yours?


----------



## thanks001

gkkumar said:


> Hey, me too lodged on 20th Feb. How did you come to know about CO allocation ? Did you call them up ? Am sure even I am allocated CO, will confirm tomorrow with them..


Got email today


----------



## askchennai

GRANT!!!!GRANT!!!GRANT...
I got the 190 grant today morning. Just now I checked my eamil and come to know about that. My timelines are below.

Occupation : 263111
State Sponsership : WA - 11-Dec-13
Invitation : 11-Dec-13
Visa Lodge: 27-Dec-13
PCC: 7-Jan-14
Medical - 01-Mar-14
CO Assigned - 20-Feb-14
No contact from CO, I only emailed him but got the visa limited email.
Grant email : 31-Mar-14


----------



## gkkumar

askchennai said:


> GRANT!!!!GRANT!!!GRANT...
> I got the 190 grant today morning. Just now I checked my eamil and come to know about that. My timelines are below.
> 
> Occupation : 263111
> State Sponsership : WA - 11-Dec-13
> Invitation : 11-Dec-13
> Visa Lodge: 27-Dec-13
> PCC: 7-Jan-14
> Medical - 01-Mar-14
> CO Assigned - 20-Feb-14
> No contact from CO, I only emailed him but got the visa limited email.
> Grant email : 31-Mar-14


Kewlllllll !! Congratulations mannnn.. Good to see 190's are still granted !! :happy::happy:


----------



## gkkumar

askmohit said:


> 189 processing is now much faster than before... I m regretting why I shifted to 190 from 189 :-( ... Waiting Waiting and still waiting...


Buddy.. if you observe, the December applicants are still being granted.. We have another one month ( January 2014 ) applications to be granted - should be around 1000 ( on average ).. Past is past, better leave it for July and keep your concentration on some other things..


----------



## gkkumar

thanks001 said:


> Got email today


Great !! Hope my CO is also generous enough to let me know about the application status..


----------



## Santhosh.15

askchennai said:


> GRANT!!!!GRANT!!!GRANT...
> I got the 190 grant today morning. Just now I checked my eamil and come to know about that. My timelines are below.
> 
> Occupation : 263111
> State Sponsership : WA - 11-Dec-13
> Invitation : 11-Dec-13
> Visa Lodge: 27-Dec-13
> PCC: 7-Jan-14
> Medical - 01-Mar-14
> CO Assigned - 20-Feb-14
> No contact from CO, I only emailed him but got the visa limited email.
> Grant email : 31-Mar-14


Congratulations... I am sure you are relieved man.

Have fun and Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## Ozbabe

thanks001 said:


> Got email today


Did s/he ask for anything or was it just a notification that you have been assigned a CO?


----------



## Deejay_TNT

askchennai said:


> GRANT!!!!GRANT!!!GRANT...
> I got the 190 grant today morning. Just now I checked my eamil and come to know about that. My timelines are below.
> 
> Occupation : 263111
> State Sponsership : WA - 11-Dec-13
> Invitation : 11-Dec-13
> Visa Lodge: 27-Dec-13
> PCC: 7-Jan-14
> Medical - 01-Mar-14
> CO Assigned - 20-Feb-14
> No contact from CO, I only emailed him but got the visa limited email.
> Grant email : 31-Mar-14


Congratulations, askchennai!
Your CO is AA Team 34, right?
My CO is AM Team 34, I lodged about the same date as you did, so now I'm hoping to get some good news soon!


----------



## kharelshishir

askchennai said:


> GRANT!!!!GRANT!!!GRANT... I got the 190 grant today morning. Just now I checked my eamil and come to know about that. My timelines are below. Occupation : 263111 State Sponsership : WA - 11-Dec-13 Invitation : 11-Dec-13 Visa Lodge: 27-Dec-13 PCC: 7-Jan-14 Medical - 01-Mar-14 CO Assigned - 20-Feb-14 No contact from CO, I only emailed him but got the visa limited email. Grant email : 31-Mar-14


Many many congrats


----------



## SS70011005

askchennai said:


> GRANT!!!!GRANT!!!GRANT...
> I got the 190 grant today morning. Just now I checked my eamil and come to know about that. My timelines are below.
> 
> Occupation : 263111
> State Sponsership : WA - 11-Dec-13
> Invitation : 11-Dec-13
> Visa Lodge: 27-Dec-13
> PCC: 7-Jan-14
> Medical - 01-Mar-14
> CO Assigned - 20-Feb-14
> No contact from CO, I only emailed him but got the visa limited email.
> Grant email : 31-Mar-14


Cheers and congratulations!! Good luck!!


----------



## skundu

askchennai said:


> GRANT!!!!GRANT!!!GRANT...
> I got the 190 grant today morning. Just now I checked my eamil and come to know about that. My timelines are below.
> 
> Occupation : 263111
> State Sponsership : WA - 11-Dec-13
> Invitation : 11-Dec-13
> Visa Lodge: 27-Dec-13
> PCC: 7-Jan-14
> Medical - 01-Mar-14
> CO Assigned - 20-Feb-14
> No contact from CO, I only emailed him but got the visa limited email.
> Grant email : 31-Mar-14


Congratulations! I am sure you are a relieved person now 

If i may ask, what was your EOI score?


----------



## askchennai

Deejay_TNT said:


> Congratulations, askchennai!
> Your CO is AA Team 34, right?
> My CO is AM Team 34, I lodged about the same date as you did, so now I'm hoping to get some good news soon!


Yes buddy.

You will get it within this week. Looks like they started giving visas for this category.


----------



## askchennai

skundu said:


> Congratulations! I am sure you are a relieved person now
> 
> If i may ask, what was your EOI score?


60 only


----------



## askchennai

SS70011005 said:


> Cheers and congratulations!! Good luck!!


Thanks...


----------



## as1984

askchennai said:


> GRANT!!!!GRANT!!!GRANT...
> I got the 190 grant today morning. Just now I checked my eamil and come to know about that. My timelines are below.
> 
> Occupation : 263111
> State Sponsership : WA - 11-Dec-13
> Invitation : 11-Dec-13
> Visa Lodge: 27-Dec-13
> PCC: 7-Jan-14
> Medical - 01-Mar-14
> CO Assigned - 20-Feb-14
> No contact from CO, I only emailed him but got the visa limited email.
> Grant email : 31-Mar-14


Congrats mate !!!! Wish you all the best for your new life in Oz.......


----------



## bazidkhan

thanks001 said:


> got CO today-31/03/2014/visa lodge-20th feb(190)
> Case officer Sth Asia and UK
> Team 04
> GSM Adelaide


HI MAN..
congrats on getting CO with in time. I also applied on 20th Feb but did not got any mail from CO.. But still hope for the best Allah almighty.. Now best of luck for your visa grant...


----------



## bazidkhan

askchennai said:


> 60 only


Congrat for grant. best of luck


----------



## ShadyJawad

I received mail from CO requesting evidence of functional English for my wife (Adelaide team7) or choose to pay some fees of something.

Anyway, i noticed they changed the name of the visa from visa 190 to visa SN.


----------



## alexdiv

Deejay_TNT said:


> Congratulations, askchennai!
> Your CO is AA Team 34, right?
> My CO is AM Team 34, I lodged about the same date as you did, so now I'm hoping to get some good news soon!


Hi all..
Has any one got c.o from brisbane team for 190
? Please share..


----------



## Deejay_TNT

alexdiv said:


> Hi all..
> Has any one got c.o from brisbane team for 190
> ? Please share..


There are several teams in Brisbane. Which one is of interest to you?

Mine is Team 34.


----------



## vindicator135

rajfirst said:


> Coincidence


Hi Raj, Rai,

I think we have almost the same circumstance. VIC SS but my code is 261311. I haven't heard from my CO yet though. I haven't rang them up yet but good to know you guys are both allocated COs.


----------



## alexdiv

Deejay_TNT said:


> There are several teams in Brisbane. Which one is of interest to you?
> 
> Mine is Team 34.


Mine is brisbane team 33.


----------



## skundu

alexdiv said:


> Mine is brisbane team 33.


My application is also with Brisbane Team 33


----------



## alexdiv

skundu said:


> My application is also with Brisbane Team 33


Your co please...


----------



## skundu

alexdiv said:


> Your co please...


CO initials ES. Lodged on 23rd Dec.
What about you?


----------



## alexdiv

skundu said:


> CO initials ES. Lodged on 23rd Dec.
> What about you?


Co initials JL. Assigned a co on 24 march..


----------



## rajajessie

Deejay_TNT said:


> There are several teams in Brisbane. Which one is of interest to you?
> 
> Mine is Team 34.



Hi Deejay,

Mine is Team 33, Brisbane

Thanks!


----------



## Luqman

I lodged 190 on October 6, 2013. Submitted all docs in December. I don't know what is wrong. Please people help me to understand why it is only me around with such a delay ?


----------



## SS70011005

Luqman said:


> I lodged 190 on October 6, 2013. Submitted all docs in December. I don't know what is wrong. Please people help me to understand why it is only me around with such a delay ?


Call them. + 61 1300 364 613


----------



## chiku2006

Hi

Can someone please helo me with form 89, is there a way that one can convert each oage of form 80 into pdf without taking a print out and club other pages as well. .. I am unable to do this with the new form 80... it is a protected document and cannot be clubbed with any other pdf..


----------



## SS70011005

chiku2006 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone please helo me with form 89, is there a way that one can convert each oage of form 80 into pdf without taking a print out and club other pages as well. .. I am unable to do this with the new form 80... it is a protected document and cannot be clubbed with any other pdf..


Download PDFsam


----------



## chiku2006

SS70011005 said:


> Download PDFsam


Can you please share its link


----------



## SS70011005

chiku2006 said:


> Can you please share its link


PDF Split and Merge | Download PDF Split And Merge


----------



## Luqman

SS70011005 said:


> Call them. + 61 1300 364 613


called them twice. they only suggest to wait every time I call them. I think these guys can only communicate which CO your case is allocated to. Nothing more than that.


----------



## rai2826

vindicator135 said:


> Hi Raj, Rai,
> 
> I think we have almost the same circumstance. VIC SS but my code is 261311. I haven't heard from my CO yet though. I haven't rang them up yet but good to know you guys are both allocated COs.


Hi Vndicator/Rajfirst,

I got a mail from my CO today with message of saying there will be delay in processing as they have very few visa left. when I asked him he only replied please wait and we will be in touch. so I don't know whether they don't have any visa left for this year.


----------



## rai2826

askchennai said:


> GRANT!!!!GRANT!!!GRANT...
> I got the 190 grant today morning. Just now I checked my eamil and come to know about that. My timelines are below.
> 
> Occupation : 263111
> State Sponsership : WA - 11-Dec-13
> Invitation : 11-Dec-13
> Visa Lodge: 27-Dec-13
> PCC: 7-Jan-14
> Medical - 01-Mar-14
> CO Assigned - 20-Feb-14
> No contact from CO, I only emailed him but got the visa limited email.
> Grant email : 31-Mar-14


Congrats mate. I need to ask you as well as all here.

I applied my VISA on 12th feb and submitted all docs(PCC,medical,form 80). CO was allocated on 26th March and contacted me with a long email decribing about delay in visa processing due to few visa left and all. seemed like a drafted email but then when I asked if my documents are all good and ecverything I got below reply

" At this point I don't require any more documentation from you , we will be in touch when we are able to progress your application further"

What does this imply that really they have stopped the visa for this year ????


----------



## mmn

askchennai said:


> GRANT!!!!GRANT!!!GRANT...
> I got the 190 grant today morning. Just now I checked my eamil and come to know about that. My timelines are below.
> 
> Occupation : 263111
> State Sponsership : WA - 11-Dec-13
> Invitation : 11-Dec-13
> Visa Lodge: 27-Dec-13
> PCC: 7-Jan-14
> Medical - 01-Mar-14
> CO Assigned - 20-Feb-14
> No contact from CO, I only emailed him but got the visa limited email.
> Grant email : 31-Mar-14


Congrats!!
I wish i got the same..... i loodged in last week of nov13, got co on jan14, done med+pcc in 1st week of feb14, CO asked for Vac2 in 3rd week of Feb14, paid vac2 on 1st week of March14.......but till today no sign of grant??


----------



## rajforu86

gkkumar said:


> Buddy.. if you observe, the December applicants are still being granted.. We have another one month ( January 2014 ) applications to be granted - should be around 1000 ( on average ).. Past is past, better leave it for July and keep your concentration on some other things..


Hi gk

Mine was lodged 5th Dec..CO allocation 23rd Jan..but did a little delay while complete ing docs on 5 th Mar..:-(


----------



## rai2826

Askchennai applied it on 27th dec and got a grant yesterday so it means they still have not proceesed for Jan and they have got only few places left.

I don't think they will reach to feb applicants like us before july as per my CO he is not even checking my application


----------



## Zhuzhu99

Hi all,

Any difference among the CO teams? Any clue how do they assign, or just randomly? 

Thanks!


----------



## Zhuzhu99

Probably because you have already provided what they did, like medical check report, PCC, or any other documents you should have submitted?


----------



## gkkumar

rai2826 said:


> Askchennai applied it on 27th dec and got a grant yesterday so it means they still have not proceesed for Jan and they have got only few places left.
> 
> I don't think they will reach to feb applicants like us before july as per my CO he is not even checking my application


Thats bad to hear mannnn.. :doh::doh:


----------



## SAMD_Oz

askchennai said:


> GRANT!!!!GRANT!!!GRANT...
> I got the 190 grant today morning. Just now I checked my eamil and come to know about that. My timelines are below.
> 
> Occupation : 263111
> State Sponsership : WA - 11-Dec-13
> Invitation : 11-Dec-13
> Visa Lodge: 27-Dec-13
> PCC: 7-Jan-14
> Medical - 01-Mar-14
> CO Assigned - 20-Feb-14
> No contact from CO, I only emailed him but got the visa limited email.
> Grant email : 31-Mar-14


That's a great news buddy... Congrats :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## Bluegum2012

SAMD_Oz said:


> That's a great news buddy... Congrats :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Good Luck!


Hi SAMD_Oz, 

We both are having the same timelines except the states. Apart from the delay in the process have you heard anything from the CO lately?

Cheers!!


----------



## gkkumar

*New form 80*

It seems COs are now asking for the new form 80.. Here is a reference from the other forum..

190 visa February Lodge Gang 2014 - Page 15


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



rai2826 said:


> Askchennai applied it on 27th dec and got a grant yesterday so it means they still have not proceesed for Jan and they have got only few places left.
> 
> I don't think they will reach to feb applicants like us before july as per my CO he is not even checking my application


Hi Rai,

As per my understanding, onshore candidates are given first preference.

March 31st, we had two grants - one for 190 and another 189.(The 189 candidate had applied on Feb 1st, 2014 and received his grant on March 31st, 2014).

DIBP, is doing their best to keep up with their timelines. In fact the quota for next year has been revised from 190000 to 220000......visas.

So keep the faith and stay positive.

All the best.


----------



## rajforu86

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Rai,
> 
> As per my understanding, onshore candidates are given first preference.
> 
> March 31st, we had two grants - one for 190 and another 189.(The 189 candidate had applied on Feb 1st, 2014 and received his grant on March 31st, 2014).
> 
> DIBP, is doing their best to keep up with their timelines. In fact the quota for next year has been revised from 190000 to 220000......visas.
> 
> So keep the faith and stay positive.
> 
> All the best.


Hi
If onshore had given priority then what about me?
My details below:
Visa Lodge - 5/12/2013
Visa type - 190 , VIC - 261314 - Software Tester
CO allocated - 23/01/2014
medical n PCC uploaded - 5/03/2014
Grant - still no updat

Got Team 34 Brisbane as my CO.got same mail from CO on 5/03/2014 only..
I m onshore applicant still being ignored :-(

Raj


----------



## trevnod

My visa was lodged on March 20th and it was for a 190 on SS. It says 190 visa's have priority so does anyone know if 190's will still be granted in the timeline even if there are a shortage?? Cheers


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> If onshore had given priority then what about me?
> My details below:
> Visa Lodge - 5/12/2013
> Visa type - 190 , VIC - 261314 - Software Tester
> CO allocated - 23/01/2014
> medical n PCC uploaded - 5/03/2014
> Grant - still no updat
> 
> Got Team 34 Brisbane as my CO.got same mail from CO on 5/03/2014 only..
> I m onshore applicant still being ignored :-(
> 
> Raj


Hi Raj,

Please note, it is case dependent. I have noticed applicants with a latter date of lodgement than mine and have a CO assigned.

Another instance, where in a onshore applicant who lodged his visa way later than mine already has a CO assigned.

Bottom line, each team works at a different pace.


JFYI - Many have been receiving emails on delays, and those very people who received emails regarding delays, were issued their grants.

All the best, just stay positive, you're gonna receive your grant soon.


----------



## Pame

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Rai,
> 
> As per my understanding, onshore candidates are given first preference.
> 
> March 31st, we had two grants - one for 190 and another 189.(The 189 candidate had applied on Feb 1st, 2014 and received his grant on March 31st, 2014).
> 
> DIBP, is doing their best to keep up with their timelines. In fact the quota for next year has been revised from 190000 to 220000......visas.
> 
> So keep the faith and stay positive.
> 
> All the best.


Hi Smith,

Nice to see u back. As our lodge date are same with front loading of MED and PCC, I am getting a strong feeling that, we have an invisible CO who might be silent as the documents may be OK. Whats ur opinion? If u dont mind.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



trevnod said:


> My visa was lodged on March 20th and it was for a 190 on SS. It says 190 visa's have priority so does anyone know if 190's will still be granted in the timeline even if there are a shortage?? Cheers


.

Hi Trevod,

The min processing time frame from lodgement to grant is 3 months.

So you should your grant some where in the time frame of June mid to June end 2014.


----------



## prseeker

Pame said:


> Hi Smith,
> 
> Nice to see u back. As our lodge date are same with front loading of MED and PCC, I am getting a strong feeling that, we have an invisible CO who might be silent as the documents may be OK. Whats ur opinion? If u dont mind.


Hey Pame , 

I just noticed UAE PCC in your signature . Are you based in UAE . I am in Dubai and was trying to figure out how to get India PCC from Dubai . Can you help by throwing some light on it.

Regards


----------



## trevnod

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Trevod,
> 
> The min processing time frame from lodgement to grant is 3 months.
> 
> So you should your grant some where in the time frame of June mid to June end 2014.


Thanks but would this still be the case even with the shortages?? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pame

prseeker said:


> Hey Pame ,
> 
> I just noticed UAE PCC in your signature . Are you based in UAE . I am in Dubai and was trying to figure out how to get India PCC from Dubai . Can you help by throwing some light on it.
> 
> Regards


Hi,

After getting UAE PCC, go to BLS Indian visa center. They are very professional, Walkin there, get a PCC application form, fill it with photograph with white back ground, provide copy of a UAE PCC, Pass port copy, Visa copy and 150 AED. I got it in 5 days with SMS of progress of the application at each stage. Please let me know it u want more clarifications. 

: BLS International Passport Services : India Passport


----------



## rajforu86

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> Please note, it is case dependent. I have noticed applicants with a latter date of lodgement than mine and have a CO assigned.
> 
> Another instance, where in a onshore applicant who lodged his visa way later than mine already has a CO assigned.
> 
> Bottom line, each team works at a different pace.
> 
> JFYI - Many have been receiving emails on delays, and those very people who received emails regarding delays, were issued their grants.
> 
> All the best, just stay positive, you're gonna receive your grant soon.


Hi Nevile
Thanks for giving me positive hope. In my case CO allocated within 5 weeks of timeline..but I guess I did bit little delay while completing all documentation..so facing this delay
Let's hope for the best.
We all should get speedy grant.

Raj


----------



## prseeker

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> After getting UAE PCC, go to BLS Indian visa center. They are very professional, Walkin there, get an PCC application form, fill it with photograph with white back ground, provide copy of a UAE PCC, Pass port copy, Visa copy and 150 AED. I got it in 5 days with SMS of progress of the application at each stage. Please let me know it u want more clarifications.
> 
> : BLS International Passport Services : India Passport


Thank You for prompt reply . Last question , do they keep your passpot with them for those 5 days ?

Regards 
PD


----------



## Pame

prseeker said:


> Thank You for prompt reply . Last question , do they keep your passpot with them for those 5 days ?
> 
> Regards
> PD


Its a pleasure. Yes they do keep ur passport to stamp PCC issued for australia as an edorsement but dont worry they will drop it along with the Indian PCC at your door step right into ur hands when completed. You will get an SMS at each state of processing. Best wishes.


----------



## prseeker

Pame said:


> Its a pleasure. Yes they do keep ur passport to stamp PCC issued for australia as an edorsement but dont worry they will drop it along with the Indian PCC at your door step right into ur hands when completed. You will get an SMS at each state of processing. Best wishes.


Thank You so much , I really appreciate that . You have been a great help!
Best of luck with your grant 

Stay Blessed


----------



## askchennai

SAMD_Oz said:


> That's a great news buddy... Congrats :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks..As I said before they are granting based on "Decision" taken date. My last document submitted with them on March 1st and I got the grant yesterday. I guess your last document date is 5th March so expect a grant email before this Friday or max next week.


----------



## askchennai

rajforu86 said:


> Hi gk
> 
> Mine was lodged 5th Dec..CO allocation 23rd Jan..but did a little delay while complete ing docs on 5 th Mar..:-(


You will get it by this week. My last document submitted date was 1st march.


----------



## askchennai

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Rai,
> 
> As per my understanding, onshore candidates are given first preference.
> 
> March 31st, we had two grants - one for 190 and another 189.(The 189 candidate had applied on Feb 1st, 2014 and received his grant on March 31st, 2014).
> 
> DIBP, is doing their best to keep up with their timelines. In fact the quota for next year has been revised from 190000 to 220000......visas.
> 
> So keep the faith and stay positive.
> 
> All the best.


I am an offshore applicant only but I got the grant yesterday so I dont think they are working on that way.


----------



## rajforu86

askchennai said:


> You will get it by this week. My last document submitted date was 1st march.


Hi askchennai
Thanks for your words. I am hoping the same. BTW heartiest congo from my side on your grant. Enjoy your day. Do party man.

Raj


----------



## SAMD_Oz

askchennai said:


> Thanks..As I said before they are granting based on "Decision" taken date. My last document submitted with them on March 1st and I got the grant yesterday. I guess your last document date is 5th March so expect a grant email before this Friday or max next week.


May your words come true! :yo:

Thank you for the kind words and much needed one.... So when are you planning to fly?


----------



## manfred-ren

*190visa offshore*

Hi frinds

I have a question that, if the places of 190 visa has been used up, and should we need apply the state and territory government sponsorship again?

My details below:
Visa Lodge - 11/02/2014
Visa type - 190 , SA
medical n PCC uploaded - 09/03/2014
CO allocated- no mail from CO
Grant - still no updated


----------



## viberant

I got call from my agent that my 489 visa has been granted (2-4-2014) Hurray

I Wish for every one to get there grants within next week 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Zhuzhu99

askchennai said:


> I am an offshore applicant only but I got the grant yesterday so I dont think they are working on that way.


Askchennai,

You apply by yourself or with spouse? Thanks!


----------



## chiku2006

viberant said:


> I got call from my agent that my 489 visa has been granted (2-4-2014) Hurray
> 
> I Wish for every one to get there grants within next week
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Congrats mate!!! Things are moving fine and I am glad that grants are coming...


----------



## chiku2006

manfred-ren said:


> Hi frinds
> 
> I have a question that, if the places of 190 visa has been used up, and should we need apply the state and territory government sponsorship again?
> 
> My details below:
> Visa Lodge - 11/02/2014
> Visa type - 190 , SA
> medical n PCC uploaded - 09/03/2014
> CO allocated- no mail from CO
> Grant - still no updated


Why would you do that? ? Once you have a sponsorship and visa quota gets absorbed even then it is not required. .. you have lodged your visa, you are good!!


----------



## manfred-ren

chiku2006 said:


> Why would you do that? ? Once you have a sponsorship and visa quota gets absorbed even then it is not required. .. you have lodged your visa, you are good!!


Thank you.


----------



## viberant

chiku2006 said:


> Congrats mate!!! Things are moving fine and I am glad that grants are coming...


Thanks Chiku2006, i wish you get visa this week


----------



## chiku2006

viberant said:


> Thanks Chiku2006, i wish you get visa this week


Thanks for your wishes man but I dont think thats going to happen as I havent heard anything from my CO as yet.


----------



## rajajessie

*Query for State Sponsorship*

Dear All,

First of all, please accept my heartfelt gratitude for all the help and support you have provided to me. I have been following this thread for over a month and was also trying to sign up since then, but don't know why I couldn't create an account (maybe something to do with China Great Firewall ). Hopefully I manage to pull one out last weekend.

Anyways, I wanted to share a thought which I have been pondering upon for sometime and may get some great insights from all the members, so here it is:

DIBP has overall visa quotas and State sponsorship is a subset of it (with fixed quotas too): Currently I have seen South Australia, New South wales and other states who have withdrawn some skills and even stopped issuing any further sponsorships (specially for offshore). Interestingly, Victoria is still going strong and even issuing new sponsorships, which just nullify many facts over the visa quotas. 

So if state can still provide sponsorship that means (which I am concluding), then DIBP must be able to GRANT visas (certainly following the quota but certain states may have free spots left which they can still fill in). 

Will appreciate constructive feedback and criticism from all the members.

Cheers!!


----------



## Sauib

viberant said:


> I got call from my agent that my 489 visa has been granted (2-4-2014) Hurray
> 
> I Wish for every one to get there grants within next week
> 
> Thanks everyone.


every grant news spark of hope for us 
your time line same as me...hoping for the best


----------



## coremedy

rajajessie said:


> Dear All,
> 
> First of all, please accept my heartfelt gratitude for all the help and support you have provided to me. I have been following this thread for over a month and was also trying to sign up since then, but don't know why I couldn't create an account (maybe something to do with China Great Firewall ). Hopefully I manage to pull one out last weekend.
> 
> Anyways, I wanted to share a thought which I have been pondering upon for sometime and may get some great insights from all the members, so here it is:
> 
> DIBP has overall visa quotas and State sponsorship is a subset of it (with fixed quotas too): Currently I have seen South Australia, New South wales and other states who have withdrawn some skills and even stopped issuing any further sponsorships (specially for offshore). Interestingly, Victoria is still going strong and even issuing new sponsorships, *which just nullify many facts over the visa quotas.*
> 
> So if state can still provide sponsorship that means (which I am concluding), then DIBP must be able to GRANT visas (certainly following the quota but certain states may have free spots left which they can still fill in).
> 
> Will appreciate constructive feedback and criticism from all the members.
> 
> Cheers!!


I have the same question as you do, buddy.
Comments are welcome.


----------



## rajajessie

coremedy said:


> I have the same question as you do, buddy.
> Comments are welcome.


Thanks for the response mate, good to know I am not the only lost soul here.
Let's wait and see what others have to say.


----------



## SS70011005

rajajessie said:


> Thanks for the response mate, good to know I am not the only lost soul here.
> Let's wait and see what others have to say.



Very true Rajajessie. In fact Queensland opened its doors in Jan'14, I got my invitation from them in Mar'14. I am sure all this news of limited visas can't be true for all states. Otherwise, states like QLD would not start their migration program in Jan'14.


----------



## rajajessie

SS70011005 said:


> Very true Rajajessie. In fact Queensland opened its doors in Jan'14, I got my invitation from them in Mar'14. I am sure all this news of limited visas can't be true for all states. Otherwise, states like QLD would not start their migration program in Jan'14.


Exactly my point. Either DIBP is oblivious about state sponsorship nomination or each state has turned autonomous (just for pun).


----------



## rajforu86

Hi all
News!!!! News!!!
Just wanted to share some important/ useful info for all 190 applicants
Today one of my colleague got his grant. His details below: 
Visa type: 190 , VIC sponsored, 261314- software tester
Visa Lodge Date : 26/01/2014
CO allocated: 11/03/2014
PCC & Medical done: 25/03/2014
Grant - 02/04/2014(today)

We both are onshore applicant, working for same company, same client, same designation. I also applied for same visa way before than him(lodged- 05/12/2013). My all documentation completed on 05/03/2014(CO allocated - 23/01/2014) . I am waiting for grant.

Note: His wife is working in same company as well. For me my wife is not working.

Any clue which priority DIBP is following? Any guess from anyone.

Raj


----------



## coremedy

rajforu86 said:


> *Visa Lodge Date : 26/01/2014*
> Grant - 02/04/2014(today)


This is good news indeed. At least we know that someone who lodged his or her application in late January got the grant.


----------



## rajforu86

coremedy said:


> This is good news indeed. At least we know that someone who lodged his or her application in late January got the grant.


Yeah it's a very good news. Just wanted to know the pattern of DIBP...


----------



## rajajessie

rajforu86 said:


> Yeah it's a very good news. Just wanted to know the pattern of DIBP...


Pattern is the only mystery we all are trying to solve.

To initiate the decipher process, here are my thoughts:

It depends on various factors like: Background, dependents, skill domain, CO Teams, etc

Nobody knows the exact protocol DIBP is following, which is a pity :fencing:


----------



## vindicator135

rajforu86 said:


> Hi all
> News!!!! News!!!
> Just wanted to share some important/ useful info for all 190 applicants
> Today one of my colleague got his grant. His details below:
> Visa type: 190 , VIC sponsored, 261314- software tester
> Visa Lodge Date : 26/01/2014
> CO allocated: 11/03/2014
> PCC & Medical done: 25/03/2014
> Grant - 02/04/2014(today)
> 
> We both are onshore applicant, working for same company, same client, same designation. I also applied for same visa way before than him(lodged- 05/12/2013). My all documentation completed on 05/03/2014(CO allocated - 23/01/2014) . I am waiting for grant.
> 
> Note: His wife is working in same company as well. For me my wife is not working.
> 
> Any clue which priority DIBP is following? Any guess from anyone.
> 
> Raj


Awesome news! Thanks for sharing Raj. I also have my SS with VIC and I lodged 4/2/2014, so its really good to hear people being granted near that proximity.. it keeps the hope alive!


----------



## rajforu86

vindicator135 said:


> Awesome news! Thanks for sharing Raj. I also have my SS with VIC and I lodged 4/2/2014, so its really good to hear people being granted near that proximity.. it keeps the hope alive!


Have you front loaded all documents? Are you onshore/offshore applicant? Which occupation code?


----------



## Bluegum2012

rajforu86 said:


> Hi all
> News!!!! News!!!
> Just wanted to share some important/ useful info for all 190 applicants
> Today one of my colleague got his grant. His details below:
> Visa type: 190 , VIC sponsored, 261314- software tester
> Visa Lodge Date : 26/01/2014
> CO allocated: 11/03/2014
> PCC & Medical done: 25/03/2014
> Grant - 02/04/2014(today)
> 
> We both are onshore applicant, working for same company, same client, same designation. I also applied for same visa way before than him(lodged- 05/12/2013). My all documentation completed on 05/03/2014(CO allocated - 23/01/2014) . I am waiting for grant.
> 
> Note: His wife is working in same company as well. For me my wife is not working.
> 
> Any clue which priority DIBP is following? Any guess from anyone.
> 
> Raj


Hi Raj,

Ya it's a bit surprising and little concerning. My case is also the same except the occ code and state. However my timelines are same as yours.Lodged in dec and still waiting of course impatiently. I think it won't be long waiting from here.
Hopefully fingers crossed and praying.


----------



## Zhuzhu99

rajforu86 said:


> Hi all
> News!!!! News!!!
> Just wanted to share some important/ useful info for all 190 applicants
> Today one of my colleague got his grant. His details below:
> Visa type: 190 , VIC sponsored, 261314- software tester
> Visa Lodge Date : 26/01/2014
> CO allocated: 11/03/2014
> PCC & Medical done: 25/03/2014
> Grant - 02/04/2014(today)
> 
> We both are onshore applicant, working for same company, same client, same designation. I also applied for same visa way before than him(lodged- 05/12/2013). My all documentation completed on 05/03/2014(CO allocated - 23/01/2014) . I am waiting for grant.
> 
> Note: His wife is working in same company as well. For me my wife is not working.
> 
> Any clue which priority DIBP is following? Any guess from anyone.
> 
> Raj


Raj,

Based on what you described, the reason might be different COs in different teams... Do you know the team and co for your colleague and how about yours?

But I guess you will also get your grant soon


----------



## vindicator135

rajforu86 said:


> Have you front loaded all documents? Are you onshore/offshore applicant? Which occupation code?


Onshore - 261311 Analyst Programmer - And yes, I have frontloaded everything.


----------



## pilotg2

What's your take on this situation:

We've applied to ACT for SS and should (hopefully) receive our invite to lodge our visa by mid/late April now????

What happens if they suspend 190 visa applications before our invite from ACT? Therefore we won't have had the chance to lodge our 190 visa and may have to wait until July 1st. But by then our ACT SS invite may have expired and rules changed.

Is it possible they will accept applications for 190 visas but not issue them until July? That would be the best of a worse case scenario. I'm new to all this and have no idea how it works or has done in the past.


----------



## rajforu86

Bluegum2012 said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> Ya it's a bit surprising and little concerning. My case is also the same except the occ code and state. However my timelines are same as yours.Lodged in dec and still waiting of course impatiently. I think it won't be long waiting from here.
> Hopefully fingers crossed and praying.


Hi
Could you please share your full timeline?
Yeah it's bit surprising. Don't know what is happening.

Raj


----------



## rajforu86

Zhuzhu99 said:


> Raj,
> 
> Based on what you described, the reason might be different COs in different teams... Do you know the team and co for your colleague and how about yours?
> 
> But I guess you will also get your grant soon


Hi
My team is Team 34 Brisbane..CO initial PM...my colleagues team was Team 4 Brisbane..1st CO was DS..n his CO got changed in between 2nd CO was O'Brien(gave the grant)
Raj


----------



## p_sherman

pilotg2 said:


> What's your take on this situation:
> 
> We've applied to ACT for SS and should (hopefully) receive our invite to lodge our visa by mid/late April now????
> 
> What happens if they suspend 190 visa applications before our invite from ACT? Therefore we won't have had the chance to lodge our 190 visa and may have to wait until July 1st. But by then our ACT SS invite may have expired and rules changed.
> 
> Is it possible they will accept applications for 190 visas but not issue them until July? That would be the best of a worse case scenario. I'm new to all this and have no idea how it works or has done in the past.


pilotg2,

I don't think they will suspend applications itself, not with the amount of money that's involved in the process 
If the visa quotas are hit, most likely they'll suspend grants only (as per your best of a worse case scenario).


----------



## hsizan

reedtv said:


> Is there any update?


Add me visa applied 16 dec
C) Allocated...4 feb
Medicals n PCC done --7 march
Waiting for grant


----------



## hsizan

bazidkhan said:


> As well as i belong to a high risk country still my friends have got their visas in just 4 months. so do worry abt HR and LR countries..


4 months after visa lodge or CO allocation?


----------



## chiku2006

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> My team is Team 34 Brisbane..CO initial PM...my colleagues team was Team 4 Brisbane..1st CO was DS..n his CO got changed in between 2nd CO was O'Brien(gave the grant)
> Raj


different person will work at a different speed, I guess that's why each individual is different from others. there can be a difference of circumstances as well... I will just ask you to sit back and relax, you will get your grant sooner or later...


----------



## ssk1974

Does anyone have a CO by the name Kelly Dobie of Brisbane team, But dont know the team number etc etc.


----------



## trevnod

rajforu86 said:


> Hi all
> News!!!! News!!!
> Just wanted to share some important/ useful info for all 190 applicants
> Today one of my colleague got his grant. His details below:
> Visa type: 190 , VIC sponsored, 261314- software tester
> Visa Lodge Date : 26/01/2014
> CO allocated: 11/03/2014
> PCC & Medical done: 25/03/2014
> Grant - 02/04/2014(today)
> 
> We both are onshore applicant, working for same company, same client, same designation. I also applied for same visa way before than him(lodged- 05/12/2013). My all documentation completed on 05/03/2014(CO allocated - 23/01/2014) . I am waiting for grant.
> 
> Note: His wife is working in same company as well. For me my wife is not working.
> 
> Any clue which priority DIBP is following? Any guess from anyone.
> 
> Raj


Christ that was quick, good for you mate, all the best


----------



## rajforu86

chiku2006 said:


> different person will work at a different speed, I guess that's why each individual is different from others. there can be a difference of circumstances as well... I will just ask you to sit back and relax, you will get your grant sooner or later...


I don't understand if they are talking about prioritization then all cases should run in same pace..otherwise ppl who applied before will get PR late...which is not fare...


----------



## chiku2006

ssk1974 said:


> Does anyone have a CO by the name Kelly Dobie of Brisbane team, But dont know the team number etc etc.


it is not advisable to share CO's name on this open platform...


----------



## rajforu86

chiku2006 said:


> it is not advisable to share CO's name on this open platform...


Agreed..in extreme case just share initials...


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Pame said:


> Hi Smith,
> 
> Nice to see u back. As our lodge date are same with front loading of MED and PCC, I am getting a strong feeling that, we have an invisible CO who might be silent as the documents may be OK. Whats ur opinion? If u dont mind.


Hi Pame,

Very much possible. I have the same feeling. Lets pray and hope we receive our grants fast.

BTW, I did call DIBP and they said that we should receive an status within 3 months of having lodged our Visa's, but at the same time they also said that it could be earlier or a little later.

Going by the XL's maintained by our forum members, my math tells me, that grants are being issued in a span of 3+ months and yes the delay is a couple of weeks.

So once again, let's stay positive and I'm sure we will receive our grants very very sooooooooooooooooooom.


----------



## hsizan

I sent required documents to CO via email on march 1st but on immiaccount they r still "Requested" not updated as received....what does that mean


----------



## rajforu86

hsizan said:


> I sent required documents to CO via email on march 1st but on immiaccount they r still "Requested" not updated as received....what does that mean


Perhaps they haven't updated the same in immi acc. But CO will be updating in his/her own portal...please call DIBP help desk to know the status..
Raj


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



viberant said:


> I got call from my agent that my 489 visa has been granted (2-4-2014) Hurray
> 
> I Wish for every one to get there grants within next week
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Congratulations Viberant,

Go treat yourself and party hard mate. 45 days is a pretty quick turn around time i'd say.

All the best.


----------



## hsizan

rajforu86 said:


> Perhaps they haven't updated the same in immi acc. But CO will be updating in his/her own portal...please call DIBP help desk to know the status..
> Raj


Should I call Dibp or sent an email to CO?


----------



## hsizan

Gandhara said:


> I guess also that team 34 specialises in chronic HR countries...like ours!!


lolz seems true


----------



## bazidkhan

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Pame,
> 
> Very much possible. I have the same feeling. Lets pray and hope we receive our grants fast.
> 
> BTW, I did call DIBP and they said that we should receive an status within 3 months of having lodged our Visa's, but at the same time they also said that it could be earlier or a little later.
> 
> Going by the XL's maintained by our forum members, my math tells me, that grants are being issued in a span of 3+ months and yes the delay is a couple of weeks.
> 
> So once again, let's stay positive and I'm sure we will receive our grants very very sooooooooooooooooooom.


Hi..
I totally agreed with your comments..


----------



## Bluegum2012

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> Could you please share your full timeline?
> Yeah it's bit surprising. Don't know what is happening.
> 
> Raj


Hi Raj,

Took a while to go back and collect this information. Too long to update in the signature.

IELTS: Aug' 12|OccGroup: 3125|Sep12-Jan13–>CDR Prep(EA)| Lodg:23Jan13|1st:+ve, May 13|2nd (wrk exp assessment): Aug 13|No Progress Till Nov 13

SS:QLD|EOI: 04Dec13|SS Approv: 05Dec|Invi: 11Dec|Visa Lodged: 13Dec|PCC:Jan14 mine & 28th Feb 14 (My wife's)|CO: 07Feb,req more docs|PCC: Jan (myself) & 28th Feb (dependent)|Med: 14Feb (me @ Aus & my wife @ Ind same date)| Meds 1st Followup : 3rd Mar–Still @ Clinic|Meds 2nd Followup : 5th Mar-> Peak time advised to wait|3rd Followup:12th Mar, sent to DIBP on 05Mar|Slow Process Email from CO 13th Mar|Since then waiting


----------



## viberant

Neville Smith said:


> Congratulations Viberant,
> 
> Go treat yourself and party hard mate. 45 days is a pretty quick turn around time i'd say.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks Friend a lot... even my agent is surprised..


----------



## rajforu86

hsizan said:


> Should I call Dibp or sent an email to CO?


Call DIBP


----------



## rajforu86

viberant said:


> Thanks Chiku2006, i wish you get visa this week


Hi vibrant

What is your timeline please share...

Raj


----------



## viberant

rajforu86 said:


> Hi vibrant
> 
> What is your timeline please share...
> 
> Raj


Occupation Cook 
Onshore 
Invitation on 17/2/2014 for Regional Southern Inland NSW 489 VISA 
Visa Applied on 18/2/2014
Case officer 25/3/3014 & received email related to delay on same day 
Visa grant : 2/4/2014
Team 4 Adelade


----------



## trevnod

viberant said:


> Occupation Cook
> Onshore
> Invitation on 17/2/2014 for Regional Southern Inland NSW 489 VISA
> Visa Applied on 18/2/2014
> Case officer 25/3/3014 & received email related to delay on same day
> Visa grant : 2/4/2014
> Team 4 Adelade


This is also quick, nice one


----------



## Reena.Saj

Even we are waiting for NSW Visa 190 subclass final communication/grant.... 

Occupation: Software Engineer 
ACS Clearance: 03-JUN-2013
EOI Invitation: 30-SEP-2013
VISA Application lodged on 21-NOV-2013
CO Allocated on: 12-FEB-2014
Heath Assessment: 26-FEB-2014 (available in E-medical)
PCC Provided: 14-MAR-2014
Grant: Awaiting :fingerscrossed:

Case officer replied on 17-MAR-2014 that its under processing. However no communication after that..... waiting....... 

Any idea how long it will take after PCC submission for grant???


----------



## rajforu86

Reena.Saj said:


> Even we are waiting for NSW Visa 190 subclass final communication/grant....
> 
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> ACS Clearance: 03-JUN-2013
> EOI Invitation: 30-SEP-2013
> VISA Application lodged on 21-NOV-2013
> CO Allocated on: 12-FEB-2014
> Heath Assessment: 26-FEB-2014 (available in E-medical)
> PCC Provided: 14-MAR-2014
> Grant: Awaiting :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Case officer replied on 17-MAR-2014 that its under processing. However no communication after that..... waiting.......
> 
> Any idea how long it will take after PCC submission for grant???


Hi saj


----------



## rajforu86

Reena.Saj said:


> Even we are waiting for NSW Visa 190 subclass final communication/grant....
> 
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> ACS Clearance: 03-JUN-2013
> EOI Invitation: 30-SEP-2013
> VISA Application lodged on 21-NOV-2013
> CO Allocated on: 12-FEB-2014
> Heath Assessment: 26-FEB-2014 (available in E-medical)
> PCC Provided: 14-MAR-2014
> Grant: Awaiting :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Case officer replied on 17-MAR-2014 that its under processing. However no communication after that..... waiting.......
> 
> Any idea how long it will take after PCC submission for grant???


Hi saj
Can you please share your CO details like team , location if possible initial..
Raj


----------



## reedtv

viberant said:


> Occupation Cook
> Onshore
> Invitation on 17/2/2014 for Regional Southern Inland NSW 489 VISA
> Visa Applied on 18/2/2014
> Case officer 25/3/3014 & received email related to delay on same day
> Visa grant : 2/4/2014
> Team 4 Adelade


is it because you uploaded your PCC in an early time?


----------



## rajforu86

Hi all
Anyone have idea..when was the last grant from Team 34 Brisbane? And what was his/her document completion date?

I think Heidy got her grant from Team Brisbane and she completed her documentations on 22nd feb.

Anyone have any other idea?

Raj


----------



## reedtv

rajforu86 said:


> Hi all
> Anyone have idea..when was the last grant from Team 34 Brisbane? And what was his/her document completion date?
> 
> I think Heidy got her grant from Team Brisbane and she completed her documentations on 22nd feb.
> 
> Anyone have any other idea?
> 
> Raj


I think that the grant date may be related to the date of PCC or medical.


----------



## sah23

rajforu86 said:


> Hi all
> Anyone have idea..when was the last grant from Team 34 Brisbane? And what was his/her document completion date?
> 
> I think Heidy got her grant from Team Brisbane and she completed her documentations on 22nd feb.
> 
> Anyone have any other idea?
> 
> Raj


I am with Team 34...no contact after docs submission on 28 feb..co allocated 5th feb....dnt knw


----------



## rajforu86

sah23 said:


> I am with Team 34...no contact after docs submission on 28 feb..co allocated 5th feb....dnt knw


Which type of visa...n offshore/ onshore?


----------



## rajforu86

reedtv said:


> I think that the grant date may be related to the date of PCC or medical.


I am talking about pcc and Medical submission date only.


----------



## rajforu86

sah23 said:


> I am with Team 34...no contact after docs submission on 28 feb..co allocated 5th feb....dnt knw


I saw 2-3 grants from Team 4 Adelaide yesterday whose document submission date was far later than me. I think different team have different pace...
if there is a prioritization it should not happen like this.

Raj


----------



## viberant

reedtv said:


> is it because you uploaded your PCC in an early time?


Hi i got my pcc done 23 May 2013 & medicals 8 june, i used these ones in previous application.


----------



## reedtv

rajforu86 said:


> I saw 2-3 grants from Team 4 Adelaide yesterday whose document submission date was far later than me. I think different team have different pace...
> if there is a prioritization it should not happen like this.
> 
> Raj


I think the grant date may be related to initial entry date.


----------



## roop

rajforu86 said:


> I saw 2-3 grants from Team 4 Adelaide yesterday whose document submission date was far later than me. I think different team have different pace...
> if there is a prioritization it should not happen like this.
> 
> Raj


If there is anything related to team speed then I must have received my grant till now, as my case is with the same team. Even my initial entry date would be 11 nov'14 as I did my PCC on 12 nov'13....but still waiting...with no clue how they priorities the applications....


----------



## reedtv

roop said:


> If there is anything related to team speed then I must have received my grant till now, as my case is with the same team. Even my initial entry date would be 11 nov'14 as I did my PCC on 12 nov'13....but still waiting...with no clue how they priorities the applications....


state, dependant, or others?


----------



## Ozbabe

Hi all,

I have just been allocated CO this morning, L.O. from Team 23. I got the limited visa email. The email came just as I was trying to call DIBP. What a coincidence! So I ended up not calling again. I am looking forward to the golden email.

Anyone with same CO?


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just been allocated CO this morning, L.O. from Team 23. I got the limited visa email. The email came just as I was trying to call DIBP. What a coincidence! So I ended up not calling again. I am looking forward to the golden email.
> 
> Anyone with same CO?



Hi Ozbabe,

This is good news, it shows there is traction. Also looks like you're front loaded all your docs, is that right.

All the best for a speedy grant.

Do keep us posted


----------



## rajforu86

Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just been allocated CO this morning, L.O. from Team 23. I got the limited visa email. The email came just as I was trying to call DIBP. What a coincidence! So I ended up not calling again. I am looking forward to the golden email.
> 
> Anyone with same CO?


Hi Ozbabe
Which state and which occupation?
Raj


----------



## Ozbabe

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Ozbabe,
> 
> This is good news, it shows there is traction. Also looks like you're front loaded all your docs, is that right.
> 
> All the best for a speedy grant.
> 
> Do keep us posted


Yes I front loaded everything, and CO confirmed no further document is required. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Ozbabe

rajforu86 said:


> Hi Ozbabe
> Which state and which occupation?
> Raj


SA and 263113. All in my signature


----------



## gkkumar

Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just been allocated CO this morning, L.O. from Team 23. I got the limited visa email. The email came just as I was trying to call DIBP. What a coincidence! So I ended up not calling again. I am looking forward to the golden email.
> 
> Anyone with same CO?


Good to know buddy !! My visa lodge date is 20th Feb 2014. Waiting for the CO email. :nerd:


----------



## Sauib

ssk1974 said:


> Does anyone have a CO by the name Kelly Dobie of Brisbane team, But dont know the team number etc etc.


our CO is KD..same as you...brisbane team 33..


----------



## bazidkhan

Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just been allocated CO this morning, L.O. from Team 23. I got the limited visa email. The email came just as I was trying to call DIBP. What a coincidence! So I ended up not calling again. I am looking forward to the golden email.
> 
> Anyone with same CO?


Congrats on going one step ahead, It is expected then that i will get my CO next week. Hope for the best.. may we all get grant early..


----------



## bazidkhan

Ozbabe said:


> SA and 263113. All in my signature


Hi ozbabe,

What is your visa subclass 190 or 489 ?


----------



## Reena.Saj

rajforu86 said:


> Hi saj
> Can you please share your CO details like team , location if possible initial..
> Raj


Hi Raj

Its brisbane team 34


----------



## sah23

rajforu86 said:


> Which type of visa...n offshore/ onshore?


Hi Raj

Its 190 onshore


----------



## rajforu86

Reena.Saj said:


> Hi Raj
> 
> Its brisbane team 34


What is your exp? Which occupation and which State?

Raj


----------



## Ozbabe

gkkumar said:


> Good to know buddy !! My visa lodge date is 20th Feb 2014. Waiting for the CO email. :nerd:


Thanks. You should hopefully get CO email next week


----------



## Ozbabe

bazidkhan said:


> Congrats on going one step ahead, It is expected then that i will get my CO next week. Hope for the best.. may we all get grant early..


Amen!


----------



## Ozbabe

bazidkhan said:


> Hi ozbabe,
> 
> What is your visa subclass 190 or 489 ?



It is 190.


----------



## reedtv

Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just been allocated CO this morning, L.O. from Team 23. I got the limited visa email. The email came just as I was trying to call DIBP. What a coincidence! So I ended up not calling again. I am looking forward to the golden email.
> 
> Anyone with same CO?


good to know this.


----------



## manmvk

Hi All, 
I have lodged my visa application on Feb 18 (SS 190 - Nurse) through an agent and he says the grant may take more than 6 months. I did my medical on Mar 5th and PCC on 7th. I dint have access to Immi account and I created one today and linked my application using my TRN. I had filled and sent the form 80 to the agent and now he asked to fill the new form 80. 
Shall I upload the form 80 using my Immi account?
I found my agent uploaded the documents after one month of my application!
Whether it delay my co allocation?
The status is "Received" for all documents.
How long it will take for co allocation/ how to know the co team.

Thanks in advance for you replies.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



manmvk said:


> Hi All,
> I have lodged my visa application on Feb 18 (SS 190 - Nurse) through an agent and he says the grant may take more than 6 months. I did my medical on Mar 5th and PCC on 7th. I dint have access to Immi account and I created one today and linked my application using my TRN. I had filled and sent the form 80 to the agent and now he asked to fill the new form 80.
> Shall I upload the form 80 using my Immi account?
> I found my agent uploaded the documents after one month of my application!
> Whether it delay my co allocation?
> The status is "Received" for all documents.
> How long it will take for co allocation/ how to know the co team.
> 
> Thanks in advance for you replies.


Hi Manmvk,

for 189 / 190 subclass the timeframe at present is 3 months from your time of lodgement to grant.

info on a CO being assigned is informed via your registered email.


----------



## trevnod

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Manmvk,
> 
> for 189 / 190 subclass the timeframe at present is 3 months from your time of lodgement to grant.
> 
> info on a CO being assigned is informed via your registered email.



Yeah if your really lucky. Can take up to 7 weeks before a CO is even assigned and I have noticed it is taking almost that full length before a CO is assigned. Then it can take up to 3 months for the grant. This is worst case but son't be surprised if it takes closer to 5 months. Over aim I say then you'll be surprised


----------



## Pame

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Manmvk,
> 
> for 189 / 190 subclass the timeframe at present is 3 months from your time of lodgement to grant.
> 
> info on a CO being assigned is informed via your registered email.


Hi Smith,

I found that u called DIBP. If u dont mind, can u please tell me that, whether CO has been allotted or not?..I am curious because our lodgement dates are same. 

Thanks


----------



## chiku2006

Pame said:


> Hi Smith,
> 
> I found that u called DIBP. If u dont mind, can u please tell me that, whether CO has been allotted or not?..I am curious because our lodgement dates are same.
> 
> Thanks


You must be having a CO by now, Ozbabe who applied on 14/02 has got one allocated yesterday... call them and find out when and who?


----------



## tigerfeet

We lodged on 6th Feb still no CO


----------



## chiku2006

tigerfeet said:


> We lodged on 6th Feb still no CO


I dont think so, sometimes they dont get in touch with you.. it actually varies from one CO to the another.


----------



## Alnaibii

Check into Immiaccount the Modified date. If it is the day you lodged, nothing changed, I guess. If it is recent, they are working on your file.


----------



## SS70011005

Alnaibii said:


> Check into Immiaccount the Modified date. If it is the day you lodged, nothing changed, I guess. If it is recent, they are working on your file.


Where do you see the modified date in immiaccount? I am trying to find it but can't.


----------



## Alnaibii

See the pic


----------



## SS70011005

Alnaibii said:


> See the pic


Thanks.


----------



## tigerfeet

I just checked that it's the same date as we lodged only change is med and pccs changed to received in march


----------



## Alnaibii

Don't take what I've said as a given. It's just my opinion. But there is no other way to follow the progress


----------



## trevnod

I lodged my visa on March 20th via my migration agent. When I asked for my TRN number my agent said she could not give it to me as I would see her other clients info. To which I say fair enough but is there any other way I can view my application or the status of it online??


----------



## tigerfeet

I think I will give it one more week then ring them as that will be 9 1/2 weeks and I have seen on other forums this being the time line for them. Not sure if diac are making some announcements or changing anything but their site is down for a few hours on sunday last time they did that it was to make updates


----------



## Alnaibii

trevnod said:


> I lodged my visa on March 20th via my migration agent. When I asked for my TRN number my agent said she could not give it to me as I would see her other clients info. To which I say fair enough but is there any other way I can view my application or the status of it online??


TRN number is yours, valid for your visa. How can you see other people's data? Did you set up an Immiaccount?


----------



## trevnod

Alnaibii said:


> TRN number is yours, valid for your visa. How can you see other people's data? Did you set up an Immiaccount?


I'm not sure but she said she has a general account for the website and that I would see the info of other clients if I used her number. So I can somehow go on to the website and see my own application yeah??


----------



## kumar57749

tigerfeet said:


> I just checked that it's the same date as we lodged only change is med and pccs changed to received in march




Hi There,

A senior in this forum mentioned that if you uploaded the documents then the status shows required, when that status changed to received it may takes it as CO assigned to your case. 

if that is not true, how do we know the CO assigned or not?


Thanks in advance


----------



## kumar57749

rajforu86 said:


> I saw 2-3 grants from Team 4 Adelaide yesterday whose document submission date was far later than me. I think different team have different pace...
> if there is a prioritization it should not happen like this.
> 
> Raj




How do you know CO assigned to your case? if no further documents requested.

do they send any email mentioning that CO has assigned to application? please advice


----------



## Alnaibii

The "Received" status appears soon after upload. I do not know if this is done manually or automatically, but is not a sign of CO allocated.


----------



## kumar57749

Alnaibii said:


> The "Received" status appears soon after upload. I do not know if this is done manually or automatically, but is not a sign of CO allocated.



I uploaded PCC on 17th march at that time the status is required

on 24th mar the status changed to received. does this mean, someone working on my application? 

how do we notified if CO allocated?


----------



## Alnaibii

CO will send you email if he needs something. If not, usually they do not contact you. 
Some have received Visas and they did not know they had CO.


----------



## kumar57749

Alnaibii said:


> CO will send you email if he needs something. If not, usually they do not contact you.
> Some have received Visas and they did not know they had CO.


what is the status of your applications...is it In Progress? how many stages does it has to go before getting a grant? any idea?


----------



## Alnaibii

No, the In Progress status will not change until the Grant.


----------



## kumar57749

Alnaibii said:


> No, the In Progress status will not change until the Grant.


ok...what status it is showing for you in e-visa application?


----------



## manmvk

trevnod said:


> I lodged my visa on March 20th via my migration agent. When I asked for my TRN number my agent said she could not give it to me as I would see her other clients info. To which I say fair enough but is there any other way I can view my application or the status of it online??


Hi, I also applied through an agent and he shared me three attachments.

1. IMMI Visa Application Summary.pdf - (you will get your TRN in this)
2. IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received.pdf
3. Payment Receipt.

Your Agent quoting his/her "Organisation account". If we log in using this, we can see all details about his/her client. But you can create your own Immi Account.

Step one - Create an Immi Account using Immi website. a). click on log in to Immi Account. b). click on link "Individuals can create an ImmiAccount to".

Step two - After creating the Immi Account validate using the account using the link received to your email.

Step Three - Link your Immi Account to your visa application using your TRN, DOB, Passport Number and Family Name.

Now you can see all your details including the co- applicants.:lalala:

Cheers!


----------



## trevnod

manmvk said:


> Hi, I also applied through an agent and he shared me three attachments.
> 
> 1. IMMI Visa Application Summary.pdf - (you will get your TRN in this)
> 2. IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received.pdf
> 3. Payment Receipt.
> 
> Your Agent quoting his/her "Organisation account". If we log in using this, we can see all details about his/her client. But you can create your own Immi Account.
> 
> Step one - Create an Immi Account using Immi website. a). click on log in to Immi Account. b). click on link "Individuals can create an ImmiAccount to".
> 
> Step two - After creating the Immi Account validate using the account using the link received to your email.
> 
> Step Three - Link your Immi Account to your visa application using your TRN, DOB, Passport Number and Family Name.
> 
> Now you can see all your details including the co- applicants.:lalala:
> 
> Cheers![/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Bluegum2012

manmvk said:


> Hi, I also applied through an agent and he shared me three attachments.
> 
> 1. IMMI Visa Application Summary.pdf - (you will get your TRN in this)
> 2. IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received.pdf
> 3. Payment Receipt.
> 
> Your Agent quoting his/her "Organisation account". If we log in using this, we can see all details about his/her client. But you can create your own Immi Account.
> 
> Step one - Create an Immi Account using Immi website. a). click on log in to Immi Account. b). click on link "Individuals can create an ImmiAccount to".
> 
> Step two - After creating the Immi Account validate using the account using the link received to your email.
> 
> Step Three - Link your Immi Account to your visa application using your TRN, DOB, Passport Number and Family Name.
> 
> Now you can see all your details including the co- applicants.:lalala:
> 
> Cheers!


Hi manmvk,

Once creating the account should we Import applicant's details? By we doing so does the applicant's details will appear on both accounts or the agent will loose the tracking information?


----------



## manmvk

Bluegum2012 said:


> Hi manmvk,
> 
> Once creating the account should we Import applicant's details? By we doing so does the applicant's details will appear on both accounts or the agent will loose the tracking information?


Hi,

Yes after log in to your Immi Account, you can import your application using TRN and other personal details. 
I created my Immi account after consulting with my agent. The Immigration site has given option for both Organisation and Individuals, so I guess both the parties can log in and also can upload files too.

Anyone, please correct me, if I am wrong 

Tks


----------



## Alnaibii

Yes, Immiaccount allows for several individuals to view one application. So you will be able to view it, and the agent will still be in charge.


----------



## rajforu86

kumar57749 said:


> How do you know CO assigned to your case? if no further documents requested.
> 
> do they send any email mentioning that CO has assigned to application? please advice


Hi Kumar

Call DIBP to know status of your case. They will be able to help you. In my CO mailed me on 31st Jan, 2014 regarding pending documents. But on 23rd Jan I came to know that CO already assigned to my case by calling DIBP.
Raj


----------



## manmvk

rajforu86 said:


> Hi Kumar
> 
> Call DIBP to know status of your case. They will be able to help you. In my CO mailed me on 31st Jan, 2014 regarding pending documents. But on 23rd Jan I came to know that CO already assigned to my case by calling DIBP.
> Raj


Hi Raj,

After how many days/ week you got your co, or when u lodged your visa application.

Tks


----------



## hsizan

Should I contact Directly to CO or DIBP to know status as CO has contacted me but silent for 2 months


----------



## rajforu86

manmvk said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> After how many days/ week you got your co, or when u lodged your visa application.
> 
> Tks


Hi Kumar
I lodged my visa on 5/12/2013.. in December there were 2weeks of leave...so if you calculate it was only 5 weeks
Raj


----------



## rajforu86

hsizan said:


> Should I contact Directly to CO or DIBP to know status as CO has contacted me but silent for 2 months


Which visa you have lodged? Offshore/onshore applicant? Which country?
CO from which team?
Raj


----------



## gkkumar

A fresh week, lets see how it goes. Awaiting CO allocation this week..


----------



## Santhosh.15

gkkumar said:


> A fresh week, lets see how it goes. Awaiting CO allocation this week..


Good luck mate.

Santhosh


----------



## SS70011005

Hi all,

I've got my medical done. A quick question. I had mentioned no for all the questions. There was a question about disability that may hamper my abilities to work. I had answered "NO' to that. 

I am handicapped (Left arm is deformed since birth due to forceps birth procedure). The doctor checked and asked questions regarding to it. I answered her that I am fully functional for my occupation and that I have a career here. 

The doctor remarked in the report that I have deformity but I am fully functional. Just a little worried if this may cause any delay. What are your views?


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Pame said:


> Hi Smith,
> 
> I found that u called DIBP. If u dont mind, can u please tell me that, whether CO has been allotted or not?..I am curious because our lodgement dates are same.
> 
> Thanks



HI Pame,

I did call DIBP. All they said was it was in progress and if any documents are required, we would be contacted. 

They also mentioned that it is not necessary for a CO to intimate us when they are allocated, and that the time frame for a decision on our grants is a min of 3 months from Lodgement to Grant date.

For now all we can do is Pray and Wait for an early grant.

All the best.


----------



## Pame

Neville Smith said:


> HI Pame,
> 
> I did call DIBP. All they said was it was in progress and if any documents are required, we would be contacted.
> 
> They also mentioned that it is not necessary for a CO to intimate us when they are allocated, and that the time frame for a decision on our grants is a min of 3 months from Lodgement to Grant date.
> 
> For now all we can do is Pray and Wait for an early grant.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks a lot, I was a bit curious of not being contacted by CO. That means until now every thing is OK. Best of luck.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Pame said:


> Thanks a lot, I was a bit curious of not being contacted by CO. That means until now every thing is OK. Best of luck.


Yes, so far so good. 

Let's hope for the best and an early grant.


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> A fresh week, lets see how it goes. Awaiting CO allocation this week..


Kumar, any update on CO allocation?? 7th week has started for both of us. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> Kumar, any update on CO allocation?? 7th week has started for both of us. :fingerscrossed:


No Chiku, not received any email yet. I am expecting a delayed communication as I have three applicants ( wife and kid ) to be reviewed. Lets see.. :violin::violin:


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> No Chiku, not received any email yet. I am expecting a delayed communication as I have three applicants ( wife and kid ) to be reviewed. Lets see.. :violin::violin:


I have 4, wify and 2 babies !!


----------



## rajforu86

chiku2006 said:


> I have 4, wify and 2 babies !!


Hi gkkumar
I don't think that matters. Bcos last week only one of my colleague got his grant on 190 visa(VIC) with 2 applicants..and he is expecting a baby on this month. So I don't thik that matters.

Raj


----------



## gkkumar

rajforu86 said:


> Hi gkkumar
> I don't think that matters. Bcos last week only one of my colleague got his grant on 190 visa(VIC) with 2 applicants..and he is expecting a baby on this month. So I don't thik that matters.
> 
> Raj


Lets hope for the best, Raj !! 

It should be more agonizing wait for you, rather than us who lodged in Feb.. Good luck to you mate. I am sure your grant is very near !!


----------



## bazidkhan

chiku2006 said:


> Kumar, any update on CO allocation?? 7th week has started for both of us. :fingerscrossed:


Hi Chiku and Kumar,

As we have exactly same dates of visa lodgement. I also think this week will bring some good news about CO allocation for us. but please update us about your status regularly if you get any news from from DIBP. Best of luck for speedy grant to all of us before July..


----------



## rajforu86

gkkumar said:


> Lets hope for the best, Raj !!
> 
> It should be more agonizing wait for you, rather than us who lodged in Feb.. Good luck to you mate. I am sure your grant is very near !!


Hi Gk
I lodged in Dec..that too onshore applicant..within 5weeks CO got assigned...I completed all documentation on 5th March..still no Ray of hope..
Hope for the best for all.
Raj


----------



## sah23

rajforu86 said:


> Hi Gk
> I lodged in Dec..that too onshore applicant..within 5weeks CO got assigned...I completed all documentation on 5th March..still no Ray of hope..
> Hope for the best for all.
> Raj


Hi raj

Which team your CO is ? Its probably t 34 not working at all. I lodged on 16 dec and with team 34. Completed evrytin on 28th feb...but no ray of hope either
Sah


----------



## gkkumar

bazidkhan said:


> Hi Chiku and Kumar,
> 
> As we have exactly same dates of visa lodgement. I also think this week will bring some good news about CO allocation for us. but please update us about your status regularly if you get any news from from DIBP. Best of luck for speedy grant to all of us before July..


Hopefully yes, Bazid !!! No mail yet as of now.. :music: :music:


----------



## sonsi_03

Hi new guy here. Joining this thread. I have lodged on 19-Feb-14 and CO allocated on 31-Mar-14 GSM Adelaide Team 6. Requested PCC and Form 80 (Me and my wife) submitted on 03-Apr-14. Also waiting for the good news.


----------



## gkkumar

sonsi_03 said:


> Hi new guy here. Joining this thread. I have lodged on 19-Feb-14 and CO allocated on 31-Mar-14 GSM Adelaide Team 6. Requested PCC and Form 80 (Me and my wife) submitted on 03-Apr-14. Also waiting for the good news.


Welcome to the forum dude !! BTW, which state and occupation ?


----------



## vindicator135

sonsi_03 said:


> Hi new guy here. Joining this thread. I have lodged on 19-Feb-14 and CO allocated on 31-Mar-14 GSM Adelaide Team 6. Requested PCC and Form 80 (Me and my wife) submitted on 03-Apr-14. Also waiting for the good news.


welcome batchmate (from pinoyau), sonsi_03!


----------



## alexdiv

Hi guys.. I am still worried, on what basis the dibp is granting some visas. Because one of my friend who launched visa on 5/314 received a grant on last friday.. Hardly a month. His occuptn code was 254499 and vic state. There was no c.o assignmnent and it was a direct grant to him. But we are still waiting..waiting.. waiting.. one more thing, his application was complete at the time of launching with all documents including pcc and medicals. I suspect that may be the reason for an easy grant.


----------



## sonsi_03

vindicator135 said:


> welcome batchmate (from pinoyau), sonsi_03!


Hi batchmate! Thanks!


----------



## kumar57749

I just called diac, they mentioned my application is too early for CO allocation. 

Can someone advice how many days currently department taking to allocate CO?


----------



## p_sherman

kumar57749 said:


> I just called diac, they mentioned my application is too early for CO allocation.
> 
> Can someone advice how many days currently department taking to allocate CO?


7 weeks.


----------



## rajforu86

sah23 said:


> Hi raj
> 
> Which team your CO is ? Its probably t 34 not working at all. I lodged on 16 dec and with team 34. Completed evrytin on 28th feb...but no ray of hope either
> Sah


Hi San
It's t 34 only...I am not getting what they are doing...what about your occupation code...state..CO initial..
Raj


----------



## sah23

rajforu86 said:


> Hi San
> It's t 34 only...I am not getting what they are doing...what about your occupation code...state..CO initial..
> Raj


My occupation is life scientist and QLd

Team 34 just granted heddy 489 nothing after that....I am guessing their team coordinator is bit slow


----------



## sonsi_03

gkkumar said:


> Welcome to the forum dude !! BTW, which state and occupation ?


Thanks! SA SS. ANZSCO 233311


----------



## hsizan

rajforu86 said:


> Which visa you have lodged? Offshore/onshore applicant? Which country?
> CO from which team?
> Raj


offshore from Pakistan and yes from that famous team 34


----------



## bazidkhan

sonsi_03 said:


> Thanks! SA SS. ANZSCO 233311


What visa subclass you have applied for and when?


----------



## rajforu86

sah23 said:


> My occupation is life scientist and QLd
> 
> Team 34 just granted heddy 489 nothing after that....I am guessing their team coordinator is bit slow


Hi
No, askchennai also had been granted 190 visa by team 34 on 31st March...he was an offshore applicant..occupation was in IT...completed all documentation on 1st Mar..
Raj


----------



## sonsi_03

bazidkhan said:


> What visa subclass you have applied for and when?


SC 190. Lodged on 19-Feb-14.


----------



## sah23

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> No, askchennai also had been granted 190 visa by team 34 on 31st March...he was an offshore applicant..occupation was in IT...completed all documentation on 1st Mar..
> Raj


Lucky askchennai......we have to wait wait and wait....cant predict how priorty thing work......


----------



## gkkumar

sah23 said:


> Lucky askchennai......we have to wait wait and wait....cant predict how priorty thing work......


Sah, Didn't you get your CO allocated ? Your signature implies no CO. Why so late and did you contact DIBP ?


----------



## sah23

gkkumar said:


> Sah, Didn't you get your CO allocated ? Your signature implies no CO. Why so late and did you contact DIBP ?


Lazy to updatr signature
...got co on 5th feb and finished evrrytin on 1st march


----------



## Nagesh

hi ,

I have submitted on 19 Feb still no reply about CO


----------



## chiku2006

Nagesh said:


> hi ,
> 
> I have submitted on 19 Feb still no reply about CO


We all three (you, Gkumar and me) are in the same boat, our 7th week has started and no news from the CO.. I will give them another week or two and then call up DIBP to find out.


----------



## weaz

chiku2006 said:


> We all three (you, Gkumar and me) are in the same boat, our 7th week has started and no news from the CO.. I will give them another week or two and then call up DIBP to find out.


Guys,

7-8 weeks is perfectly normal these days for CO allocation. It is a long time, for sure.
But even then, there might be a CO on your case and you might not now about it.

Just know that the people who lodged before you have not been treated any quicker.
There are delays, we all have to live with it, but please stop wondering why you don't have a Visa yet while the people before you have not even been processed...

Gr
Chris


----------



## chiku2006

weaz said:


> Guys,
> 
> 7-8 weeks is perfectly normal these days for CO allocation. It is a long time, for sure.
> But even then, there might be a CO on your case and you might not now about it.
> 
> Just know that the people who lodged before you have not been treated any quicker.
> There are delays, we all have to live with it, but please stop wondering why you don't have a Visa yet while the people before you have not even been processed...
> 
> Gr
> Chris


LOL mate !!


----------



## hsizan

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> No, askchennai also had been granted 190 visa by team 34 on 31st March...he was an offshore applicant..occupation was in IT...completed all documentation on 1st Mar..
> Raj


lucky askchennai ....Hope we get our grants soon


----------



## sah23

hsizan said:


> n ur CO from team 34 as well..right?


Yes....team 34....


----------



## MusaBilal

Neville Smith said:


> HI Pame,
> 
> I did call DIBP. All they said was it was in progress and if any documents are required, we would be contacted.
> 
> They also mentioned that it is not necessary for a CO to intimate us when they are allocated, and that the time frame for a decision on our grants is a min of 3 months from Lodgement to Grant date.
> 
> For now all we can do is Pray and Wait for an early grant.
> 
> All the best.


Good to see your note here Neville. I am nearing 8 weeks timeline too and was hoping to have the grant now but looks like I should be prepared to wait for little more.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

My CO is from Team 34, too.


----------



## chiku2006

MusaBilal said:


> Good to see your note here Neville. I am nearing 8 weeks timeline too and was hoping to have the grant now but looks like I should be prepared to wait for little more.


Hi Musa,

Have you heard anything from your CO as yet? please update !

Chiku


----------



## chiku2006

Deejay_TNT said:


> My CO is from Team 34, too.


Guys whats wrong with team 34, everyone is cribbing about it !!


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> We all three (you, Gkumar and me) are in the same boat, our 7th week has started and no news from the CO.. I will give them another week or two and then call up DIBP to find out.


Even Bazid Khan has the same timelines as ours.

One more thing, do we see for the Form 80 in the attached documents list in the immi account. When I checked my account, I found the form 80 missing, however, the agent says that he uploaded it, but is not visible as the other attached documents. Is that right ?


----------



## p_sherman

chiku2006 said:


> Guys whats wrong with team 34, everyone is cribbing about it !!


Must be one heck of an Easter holiday they're having down at T34


----------



## tuba

I dont want to disappoint anybody. But I think it's better to inform you guys, so you are prepared. Our agent emailed us, she received an email from a case officer (from team 33, CO initials KB). This is not our case officer, but our agent has other clients waiting for grant, WHO lodged in december.. She wrote to all her clients' COs to inquire about the grant. Only one CO answered. Here is the email:

"Currently the program in its entirety is reaching its limits – hence the delay in processing. We will resume processing these visa application in July (new program year) unless specified otherwise by the Minister."


----------



## Deejay_TNT

tuba said:


> I dont want to disappoint anybody. But I think it's better to inform you guys, so you are prepared. Our agent emailed us, she received an email from a case officer (from team 33, CO initials KB). This is not our case officer, but our agent has other clients waiting for grant, WHO lodged in december.. She wrote to all her clients' COs to inquire about the grant. Only one CO answered. Here is the email:
> 
> "Currently the program in its entirety *is reaching its limits* – hence the delay in processing. We will resume processing these visa application in July (new program year) unless specified otherwise by the Minister."


"is reaching" does not mean "has reached".
The thing is, there are some grants still being issued for 190/489 visa types.


----------



## Hunter85

hello everyone 

if there is some kind of list could you also add me

my timeline is on my CV


----------



## chiku2006

Deejay_TNT said:


> "is reaching" does not mean "has reached".
> The thing is, there are some grants still being issued for 190/489 visa types.


We can speculate as much as we can but ground reallity is no one knows how the heck system works so let's stay positive and take it easy. It will happen when it has to happen, there are certain things which are beyond our control


----------



## tuba

Delay in visa granted - Page 6

Another applicant at this forum received an email from her CO (team 33 again). This is the first time I heard a CO stating something clearly. 

We can speculate as much as we want, but it wont change the fact: It has been 5 months since we lodged. One month since we submitted all documents. Almost 2 years for the entire process. And still waiting. I dont even have hopes for a grant in this year any more. Because the more days pass, the less places left for 190 applicants. Sorry if I'm too pessimistic. It's just too frustrating for me. 

I know there is nothing we can do right now but wait.


----------



## chiku2006

tuba said:


> Delay in visa granted - Page 6
> 
> Another applicant at this forum received an email from her CO (team 33 again). This is the first time I heard a CO stating something clearly.
> 
> We can speculate as much as we want, but it wont change the fact: It has been 5 months since we lodged. One month since we submitted all documents. Almost 2 years for the entire process. And still waiting. I dont even have hopes for a grant in this year any more. Because the more days pass, the less places left for 190 applicants. Sorry if I'm too pessimistic. It's just too frustrating for me.
> 
> I know there is nothing we can do right now but wait.


Tuba, take it easy buddy !! There are two ways of looking at a glass full of water, for some its half full and for other its half empty. .. its just a difference of ones perspective and I believe in looking at the positive side and keep my chin up than feeling low because of failure of others. Everything is circumstantial and each case vary from the other. .. there have been cases of 190 wherein grant came in 4 weeks... so take a chill pill dude, what's the rush. . Dont be harsh on yourself.


----------



## tuba

Chiku, we have some personal reasons for our rush. Our life is put on hold because of this wait. I dont even look at the failure or success of others. I just look at our case: 5 months and still counting. 

If anyone else doesnt like my comments please just ignore them.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

The latest one from me:

UPDATED:


Grants on 190 and 489-type visas in march-april:

*03 March* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-expats-living-australia/aus...ml#post3300929
IAA81 / 135112: ICT PROJECT MANAGER / WA / Lodge 11/12/2013 / CO 30/1/2013 / SUB 17/2/2014
*11 March* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-expats-living-australia/aus...ml#post3381161
Gaurav Vas / ??????? assessed in ACS ??????? / NSW / Lodge 19/12/2013 / CO 6/2/2014 / SUB 24/2/2013
*12 March* - http://www.pomsinoz.com/forum/migrat...post1936463819
Jaime1984 / 323211: FITTER (GENERAL)_??OR??_322311: METAL FABRICATOR / QLD / Lodge 28/01/2014 / CO ---------/ --direct-grant-- (onshore)
*12 March* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-expats-living-australia/aus...ml#post3385081
Jaime1984 - deleted, same user on a differen forum
*12 March* - http://www.pomsinoz.com/forum/migrat...post1936463828
carlyanne87 / / QLD / Lodge 28/01/2014 / CO ---------/ --direct-grant-- (onshore) (deleted, it's the partner of the abovementioned user, Jaime1984)
*19 March* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-expats-living-australia/aus...ml#post3452673
chgopi / --------------------------/ ------/ ----------/ ------------/ -------------/ ----------------
*20 March* - http://www.pomsinoz.com/forum/migrat...post1936469931
lordalam / 251312: OCCUPATIONAL HEALTH AND SAFETY ADVISER / WA / Lodge 16/12/2013 / CO 4/2/2014 / SUB 26/2/2013
*24 March* - http://www.perthpoms.com/forum/migra...html#post94343
Jorje / 233211: CIVIL ENGINEER / WA / Lodge 31/12/2013 / CO 17/2/2014 / SUB 11/03/2014
*28 March* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-expats-living-australia/aus...ml#post3541314
Hedy / 223111: HUMAN RESOURCE ADVISER / SA / Lodge 12/12/2013 / CO 5/2/2014 / SUB 22/2/2014
*28 March* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-expats-living-australia/aus...ml#post3557042
Ausbugis / ??????? assessed in ACS ??????? / ?? / Lodge 17/08/2013 / CO 10/10/2013 / SUB 8/03/2014
*31 March* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-expats-living-australia/aus...ml#post3570994
askchennai / 263111: COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER / WA / Lodge 27/12/2013 / CO 20/02/2014 / SUB 01/03/2014
*2 April* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-expats-living-australia/aus...ml#post3584642
viberant / 351411: COOK / NSW 489 / *Lodge 18/2/2014* / CO 25/3/2014 / direct grant (onshore)
*2 April* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-expats-living-australia/aus...ml#post3585922
Raj's friend / 261314: SOFTWARE TESTER / VIC / *Lodge 26/01/2014* / CO 11/03/2014 / SUB 25/03/2014 (onshore)
*2 April* - http://www.perthpoms.com/forum/migra...html#post95517
Chrissyhannah67 / 272511: SOCIAL WORKER / ??? / Logded 25/06/2013 / CO (on hold) / SUB 4/02/2014
*3 April* - http://www.perthpoms.com/forum/migra...html#post95714
yashu / ??????????????????? / NSW 489 / *Lodge 21/01/2014* / CO 12/03/2014 / SUB 12/03/2014


There was one more grant on March 4, but I couldn't find the link (either on pomsinoz, or on expatforum).


There's also progress with the 5th category:
28 March - Ôîðóì GDay.ru - èììèãðàöèÿ, îáó÷åíèå è æèçíü â Àâñòðàëèè
Subclass 175, Lodgement date 21/03/2009, CO - 11/02/2014[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]
1 April - http://www.pomsinoz.com/forum/migrat...post1936480691
GSM 175 Independent- Life Scientist (Priority 5)
Lodged 26 May 2009 (paper based)
CO allocated 11 Mar 2014 (Adelaide Team 8) 
PCC & Medical submitted 27 Mar 2014


----------



## p_sherman

Deejay_TNT,

FYI, sush.d got his 190 on 31/3 too (onshore).

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5357.html#post3654818


----------



## bazidkhan

MusaBilal said:


> Good to see your note here Neville. I am nearing 8 weeks timeline too and was hoping to have the grant now but looks like I should be prepared to wait for little more.


Hi musa bro..
Hope all is well. Did u have assigned Co or not?


----------



## gkkumar

Another week nearing end, no sign of CO yet.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Another week nearing end, no sign of CO yet.. :fingerscrossed:


Be patient my friend, hamara number aayega ;-)


----------



## man111

I Submitted few payslips ( I claimed 5 yrs experience and submitted only around 5 payslips) and a letter from our organization Admin saying that I was paid for these positions for these period. 

2day case officer stated that I am required to provide payslips that correspond with bank statement showing the salary deposit (3 per each year). 

I was paid cash check for my positions and I Didn't deposited some times or withdraw money and deposited some amount each month.so it is very difficult to show my bank statement.also I DO not have payslips for each year. so now I AM REALLY WORRIED. WHAT WILL HAPPEN TO ME.

any help


----------



## sharu0202

Hey Man111,

What I will suggest is do provide your banks statement with whatever details you have. Bank statements is must and you have to submit that. And also tell them that your firm doesn't provide you salary slips (small firms do follow such practice) and sometimes pay you in cash for which you have already submitted the letter from your admin. Last but not the least have you submitted your form 16 for 5 years??? If not then immediately visit a CA and file your IT returns for last five years and email that proof to your CO...


----------



## Zhuzhu99

man111 said:


> I Submitted few payslips ( I claimed 5 yrs experience and submitted only around 5 payslips) and a letter from our organization Admin saying that I was paid for these positions for these period.
> 
> 2day case officer stated that I am required to provide payslips that correspond with bank statement showing the salary deposit (3 per each year).
> 
> I was paid cash check for my positions and I Didn't deposited some times or withdraw money and deposited some amount each month.so it is very difficult to show my bank statement.also I DO not have payslips for each year. so now I AM REALLY WORRIED. WHAT WILL HAPPEN TO ME.
> 
> any help


For your reference, I provided tax proof, social security payment proof and salary certification issued by the Company, no salary slip, no bank statement... So it is suggested that you explain to co what you have and what you do not have due to reasons out of your control, and see whether that's acceptable. Good luck!


----------



## j_1019alisen

may i join in the club?


March 9, 2013 - IELTS (competent)//May 22, 2013 -AIMS assesment suitable for (Med Lab Tech ANZSCO 311213)//Sept 5, 2013 - taken AIMS prof exam//Sept 18, 2013 - EOI//Nov 18, 2013 - passed! suitable MEdical Lab Scientist ANZSCO 234611//Nov.28,2013 - Applied for NSW SS//March 7, 2014 - Received SS approval//March 15, 2014 - Lodge visa 190//CO allocation- ????????


----------



## man111

Zhuzhu99 said:


> For your reference, I provided tax proof, social security payment proof and salary certification issued by the Company, no salary slip, no bank statement... So it is suggested that you explain to co what you have and what you do not have due to reasons out of your control, and see whether that's acceptable. Good luck!


tx for ur kindness. since my salary was below tax payable amount our admin provided a letter stating that I am below tax pay level. I submitted that to DIBP. So should I Explain them the situation?


----------



## sharu0202

Yes buddy i got your point. First and foremost you explain DIBP the whole situation. And in the meanwhile you visit a CA even though your salary is below the tax-free threshold because even in your case you can file "Nil" returns for last five years.


----------



## Pame

Hi all,

Before another weekend I have a serious doubt. I am in the 10 th week without CO, but I have uploaded every documents from my part. Due to recent developments of visa 190 saturation for this year, have they completely stopped even the processing of applications and allocation of CO? or are they processing but only the grants are getting delayed? 

Regards


----------



## gkkumar

Pame said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Before another weekend I have a serious doubt. I am in the 10 th week without CO, but I have uploaded every documents from my part. Due to recent developments of visa 190 saturation for this year, have they completely stopped even the processing of applications and allocation of CO? or are they processing but only the grants are getting delayed?
> 
> Regards


Rajfirst got his CO allocated on 26th March 2014 who applied on 14th Feb 2014. From then I did not hear on CO allocation from anyone.


----------



## Pame

gkkumar said:


> Rajfirst got his CO allocated on 26th March 2014 who applied on 14th Feb 2014. From then I did not hear on CO allocation from anyone.


Hi,

Thats right. but my real concern is that, will they process the routine application with CO allocation around 7 weeks and keep it aside for the grant or for them is it a wait and watch method till july? 

Regards


----------



## chiku2006

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thats right. but my real concern is that, will they process the routine application with CO allocation around 7 weeks and keep it aside for the grant or for them is it a wait and watch method till july?
> 
> Regards


I wish I knew the answer of it, nothing is clear but what I feel (its purely my understanding) it entirely depends on ones occupation as well... I dont think any economy can do well with computer professionals alone so they have been very choosy to give visas from their limited left slots. .. this is purely my assumption.


----------



## bazidkhan

Pame said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Before another weekend I have a serious doubt. I am in the 10 th week without CO, but I have uploaded every documents from my part. Due to recent developments of visa 190 saturation for this year, have they completely stopped even the processing of applications and allocation of CO? or are they processing but only the grants are getting delayed?
> 
> Regards


Hi Pame,

The same problem is with me, kumar and chiku also that we have no any CO allotted yet..
But as i feel you should at least have got a CO yet. But it may occur that you have got a CO but you are not informed of it as it is not necessary to inform a candidate. this is just an assumption and may be apply on all of us. so hope for the best. But you should also call DIBP to know about your CO at least..


----------



## Zhuzhu99

man111 said:


> tx for ur kindness. since my salary was below tax payable amount our admin provided a letter stating that I am below tax pay level. I submitted that to DIBP. So should I Explain them the situation?


My suggestion is yes, it is better to explain the situation to co. My agent told me that as long as we provide proof for the working history with a salary, it should work, and we should be honest with all the information provided.


----------



## chiku2006

tuba said:


> Chiku, we have some personal reasons for our rush. Our life is put on hold because of this wait. I dont even look at the failure or success of others. I just look at our case: 5 months and still counting.
> 
> If anyone else doesnt like my comments please just ignore them.


Tuba,

I can understand the situation pretty well.

Looking at your time lines, I believe you should be getting your grant very soon. You had delayed in submitting your PCC, hence, this delay...

Mark my words, in next 2-3 weeks you will have your grant. Cheer up man !!

Chiku


----------



## weaz

Hi all,

just wanted to let you know that I also received the famous delay email.

We just have to accept that the "grant bucket" is pretty full, and only a few will pass before July. The sooner you accept that, the sooner the situation will become more bearable.

At least the processing of the applications is done by the CO's! And they will let you know when they need something, or when your application has met the requirements.


----
ACS assessment (RPL) 263113 Network Analyst 21/03/'13 | IELTS L8 R7 W7 S7.5 Band-7.5 13/10/'13 | EOI SA SS 12/12/'13| Invitation Rcvd 16/01/'14 | 
Visa lodged 31/01/'14| Meds & PCC 08/02/'14 | CO req additional doc 17/03 |
Docs uploaded 27/03 | Delay email rcvd 10/04| ...


----------



## Alnaibii

It looks to me that onshore applicants are favored here. All the 190 visas granted that I heard or read lately are for onshore only.


----------



## sharu0202

weaz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just wanted to let you know that I also received the famous delay email.
> 
> We just have to accept that the "grant bucket" is pretty full, and only a few will pass before July. The sooner you accept that, the sooner the situation will become more bearable.
> 
> At least the processing of the applications is done by the CO's! And they will let you know when they need something, or when your application has met the requirements.
> 
> 
> ----
> ACS assessment (RPL) 263113 Network Analyst 21/03/'13 | IELTS L8 R7 W7 S7.5 Band-7.5 13/10/'13 | EOI SA SS 12/12/'13| Invitation Rcvd 16/01/'14 |
> Visa lodged 31/01/'14| Meds & PCC 08/02/'14 | CO req additional doc 17/03 |
> Docs uploaded 27/03 | Delay email rcvd 10/04| ...



Hey buddy,

My date of lodgement is same as your's. But I haven't received any mail from my CO, regarding any docs or something else. So can you pls tell what all missing docs ur CO requested for? And also can you forward the delay letter which u got from ur co as PM!

Thanks...


----------



## weaz

sharu0202 said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> My date of lodgement is same as your's. But I haven't received any mail from my CO, regarding any docs or something else. So can you pls tell what all missing docs ur CO requested for? And also can you forward the delay letter which u got from ur co as PM!
> 
> Thanks...


Hey,

They requested proof of my work experience (Payslips, tax docs) since I claim points for 8-10years xp.
I had quite some trouble finding it all and getting it translated, but got there in the end.
It could be good news if your CO doesn't ask anything, maybe your application is complete. 
The delay email is pretty generic, see below

"The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year. 

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection[/url]) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.

I appreciate your patience in this matter."


----------



## Santhosh.15

weaz said:


> Hey,
> 
> They requested proof of my work experience (Payslips, tax docs) since I claim points for 8-10years xp.
> I had quite some trouble finding it all and getting it translated, but got there in the end.
> It could be good news if your CO doesn't ask anything, maybe your application is complete.
> The delay email is pretty generic, see below
> 
> "The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department&#146;s website Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection[/url]) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter."


Hi Waez

I am also claiming points for 8 years, can you please tell me whether you have provided payslips for entire period of your employment ?? What are the other documents you submitted, i am going to upload documents in 2-3 days.

Your suggestions will be much appreciated.

Thanks

Santhosh


----------



## Deejay_TNT

*UPDATED:*


*Grants on 190/489-type visas in in March-April:*


*03 March* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5135.html#post3300929
IAA81 / 135112: ICT PROJECT MANAGER / WA / Lodge 11/12/2013 / CO 30/1/2013 / SUB 17/2/2014
*11 March* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5183.html#post3381161
Gaurav Vas / ??????? assessed in ACS ??????? / NSW / Lodge 19/12/2013 / CO 6/2/2014 / SUB 24/2/2013
*12 March* - 190 visa February Lodge Gang 2014 - Page 9
Jaime1984 / 323211: FITTER (GENERAL)_??OR??_322311: METAL FABRICATOR / QLD / Lodge 28/01/2014 / CO ---------/ --direct-grant-- *(onshore)*
*12 March* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...peed-lets-share-time-lines-7.html#post3385081
Jaime1984 - deleted, it's the same user as above
*12 March* - 190 January Gang - Page 10
carlyanne87 / / QLD / Lodge 28/01/2014 / CO ---------/ --direct-grant-- (onshore) (deleted, partner of the abovementioned user, Jaime1984)
*19 March* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5222.html#post3452673
chgopi / --------------------------/ ------/ ----------/ ------------/ -------------/ ----------------
*20 March* - December 190 Visa Lodge - Page 13
lordalam / 251312: OCCUPATIONAL HEALTH AND SAFETY ADVISER / WA / Lodge 16/12/2013 / CO 4/2/2014 / SUB 26/2/2013
*24 March* - Delay in visa granted
Jorje / 233211: CIVIL ENGINEER / WA / Lodge 31/12/2013 / CO 17/2/2014 / SUB 11/03/2014
*28 March* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lications-_-awaiting-grant-3.html#post3541314
Hedy / 223111: HUMAN RESOURCE ADVISER / SA / Lodge 12/12/2013 / CO 5/2/2014 / SUB 22/2/2014
*28 March* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-fs-granted-granted-granted.html#post3557042
Ausbugis / ??????? assessed in ACS ??????? / ?? / Lodge 17/08/2013 / CO 10/10/2013 / SUB 8/03/2014
*31 March* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...eed-lets-share-time-lines-66.html#post3570994
askchennai / 263111: COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER / WA / Lodge 27/12/2013 / CO 20/02/2014 / SUB 01/03/2014
*31 March* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5357.html#post3654818
sush.d / 262113: SYSTEMS ADMINISTRATOR / NSW / *Lodge 5/3/2013* / CO XX/XX/XXXX / direct grant (*onshore*)
*2 April* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...eed-lets-share-time-lines-72.html#post3584642
viberant / 351411: COOK / NSW 489 /* Lodge 18/2/2014* / CO 25/3/2014 / direct grant (*onshore*)
*2 April* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...eed-lets-share-time-lines-74.html#post3585922
Raj's friend / 261314: SOFTWARE TESTER / VIC / *Lodge 26/01/2014* / CO 11/03/2014 / SUB 25/03/2014 (*onshore*)
*2 April* - Delay in visa granted - Page 5
Chrissyhannah67 / 272511: SOCIAL WORKER / ??? / Logded 25/06/2013 / CO (on hold) / SUB 4/02/2014
*3 April* - Delay in visa granted - Page 6
yashu / ??????????????????? / NSW 489 / *Lodge 21/01/2014* / CO 12/03/2014 / SUB 12/03/2014


----------



## Deejay_TNT

As you can see, lately only onshore applicants received their grants.

Also, on another forum, the following message came up:
190/489 - ÷òî æå ñ êâîòîé íà 2013-2014 - Ñòðàíèöà 11 - Ôîðóì Gday.ru - èììèãðàöèÿ, îáó÷åíèå è æèçíü â Àâñòðàëèè

"_You have met the requirements for the grant of a 190 subclass visa. However, I am unable to finalise your application at present, as there are currently *no visa places left in State Nominated visa categories*..
.........
Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 
..........._"


----------



## Deejay_TNT

URGENT update:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...489-family-sponsored-visa-46.html#post3669954

One more visa (489-type, same priority) granted!


----------



## weaz

battulas78 said:


> Hi Waez
> 
> I am also claiming points for 8 years, can you please tell me whether you have provided payslips for entire period of your employment ?? What are the other documents you submitted, i am going to upload documents in 2-3 days.
> 
> Your suggestions will be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Santhosh


I provided what I call yearly payslip, it's like an overview of the whole year income.
For the years that I did not have that, I proved one payslip per quarter.
If you have taxation documents, these will be appreciated also.
I don't know if you have to translate everything, but I had to, and the cost increases rapidly. 
If necessary, maybe certified contracts could also help, but I'd use that as a last resort.
If not enough, the CO will ask for more!

Good luck!


----------



## gkkumar

One more week passed by, no CO yet.. Better luck for the next week


----------



## SS70011005

Deejay_TNT said:


> As you can see, lately only onshore applicants received their grants.
> 
> Also, on another forum, the following message came up:
> 190/489 - ÷òî æå ñ êâîòîé íà 2013-2014 - Ñòðàíèöà 11 - Ôîðóì Gday.ru - èììèãðàöèÿ, îáó÷åíèå è æèçíü â Àâñòðàëèè
> 
> "_You have met the requirements for the grant of a 190 subclass visa. However, I am unable to finalise your application at present, as there are currently *no visa places left in State Nominated visa categories*..
> .........
> Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> ..........._"


Does this mean that there are *No visas in any of the occupation?*

In one of the earlier posts, there was a remark that the planning levels are being revisited for next year. Can it be possible that the levels are decided, say in next 1-2 months and immediately after they start giving visas? Even before 1 July!!

.... or would it be only after 1 July??


----------



## Pame

SS70011005 said:


> Does this mean that there are *No visas in any of the occupation?*
> 
> In one of the earlier posts, there was a remark that the planning levels are being revisited for next year. Can it be possible that the levels are decided, say in next 1-2 months and immediately after they start giving visas? Even before 1 July!!
> 
> .... or would it be only after 1 July??


Hi,

Tomorrow there is a planned system maintenance, lets see any thing comes up or not as an update.


----------



## Alnaibii

The visas are not related to occupations anymore. Only Invitations are linked with occupational ceilings. 
Once you get invitation, it is presumed that you secured your spot. So occupational ceilings do not count from that point on.

I do not think they will issue any more visas after the cap of 28850 is reached. All others who have their file "decision ready", will receive the answer on 1st of July, or the next few days, depending on the number of files.


----------



## SS70011005

Alnaibii said:


> The visas are not related to occupations anymore. Only Invitations are linked with occupational ceilings.
> Once you get invitation, it is presumed that you secured your spot. So occupational ceilings do not count from that point on.
> 
> I do not think they will issue any more visas after the cap of 28850 is reached. All others who have their file "decision ready", will receive the answer on 1st of July, or the next few days, depending on the number of files.


For that we need to have CO allocated first with the standard mail that everyone is receiving. If this planned system maintenance is anyway related to restarting the visa limit, then..... who knows..... YOOOOOOHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Deejay_TNT

SS70011005 said:


> For that we need to have CO allocated first with the standard mail that everyone is receiving. If this planned system maintenance is anyway related to restarting the visa limit, then..... who knows..... YOOOOOOHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! :clap2::clap2:


I would not be so optimistic.
They have maintenance periods quite often, which does not necessarily mean any changes.
For example, you may have noticed, that their web page design is broken in Chrome (the FAQ portion is not on the right side, but BELOW the actual content zone). They may want to fix that, for instance (but who knows)...


----------



## robins_mca

*Grant grant grant..!!!*

Dear friends,
Here is good news. We just got the 190 visa granted this morning. Thanks to all members of this forum for the great help and support. I wish everyone good luck with the application. For everyone, the grant is going to be so soon. just hope for the best and wait a bit. 
All my details are below and in my signature. (I have mentioned about a delay email from CO in my last posts. But it was wrong. It was supposed to be for someone else but the agent sent that to everyone )
One more thing guys, today was my last day on my current temporary visa. I was at a counter to pay for another temporary visa when I got the mail from immigration about the status change . 
THERE IS GOD AND HE IS WITH US..!!!

Visa type : 190 (Onshore)
Profession : Registered Nurse 
Team : Brisbane team 33
CO initials : AK
I have front loaded all documents and CO just asked for medicals only.


----------



## Ozbabe

Deejay_TNT said:


> As you can see, lately only onshore applicants received their grants.
> 
> Also, on another forum, the following message came up:
> 190/489 - ÷òî æå ñ êâîòîé íà 2013-2014 - Ñòðàíèöà 11 - Ôîðóì Gday.ru - èììèãðàöèÿ, îáó÷åíèå è æèçíü â Àâñòðàëèè
> 
> "_You have met the requirements for the grant of a 190 subclass visa. However, I am unable to finalise your application at present, as there are currently *no visa places left in State Nominated visa categories*..
> .........
> Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> ..........._"


Hmmm. That's tough to hear man!

Best wishes everyone


----------



## Bluegum2012

robins_mca said:


> Dear friends,
> Here is good news. We just got the 190 visa granted this morning. Thanks to all members of this forum for the great help and support. I wish everyone good luck with the application. For everyone, the grant is going to be so soon. just hope for the best and wait a bit.
> All my details are below and in my signature. (I have mentioned about a delay email from CO in my last posts. But it was wrong. It was supposed to be for someone else but the agent sent that to everyone )
> One more thing guys, today was my last day on my current temporary visa. I was at a counter to pay for another temporary visa when I got the mail from immigration about the status change .
> THERE IS GOD AND HE IS WITH US..!!!
> 
> Visa type : 190 (Onshore)
> Profession : Registered Nurse
> Team : Brisbane team 33
> CO initials : AK
> I have front loaded all documents and CO just asked for medicals only.


You deserve it after a long wait.


----------



## chiku2006

Deejay_TNT said:


> As you can see, lately only onshore applicants received their grants.
> 
> Also, on another forum, the following message came up:
> 190/489 - ÷òî æå ñ êâîòîé íà 2013-2014 - Ñòðàíèöà 11 - Ôîðóì Gday.ru - èììèãðàöèÿ, îáó÷åíèå è æèçíü â Àâñòðàëèè
> 
> "You have met the requirements for the grant of a 190 subclass visa. However, I am unable to finalise your application at present, as there are currently no visa places left in State Nominated visa categories..
> .........
> Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> ..........."


This is certainly not a good news!!


----------



## salfons

Congrats Robins.....GOD always takes care ...it is party time



robins_mca said:


> Dear friends,
> Here is good news. We just got the 190 visa granted this morning. Thanks to all members of this forum for the great help and support. I wish everyone good luck with the application. For everyone, the grant is going to be so soon. just hope for the best and wait a bit.
> All my details are below and in my signature. (I have mentioned about a delay email from CO in my last posts. But it was wrong. It was supposed to be for someone else but the agent sent that to everyone )
> One more thing guys, today was my last day on my current temporary visa. I was at a counter to pay for another temporary visa when I got the mail from immigration about the status change .
> THERE IS GOD AND HE IS WITH US..!!!
> 
> Visa type : 190 (Onshore)
> Profession : Registered Nurse
> Team : Brisbane team 33
> CO initials : AK
> I have front loaded all documents and CO just asked for medicals only.


----------



## bazidkhan

Hi every one..

I have been blessed with a baby Son on last 09-04-2014. Now what should i do next. because i have already mentioned my family(wife+ two kids) as non migrating family members.. Now i want to add this baby also as non migrating family members. 
Please suggest that either i have to just send form 1023 only right now. Or i have to prepare birth certificate and passport for this baby and then submit it with form 1023 to my application form.
Reply urgent please. best of luck to all guys for early grant


----------



## hsizan

battulas78 said:


> Hi Waez
> 
> I am also claiming points for 8 years, can you please tell me whether you have provided payslips for entire period of your employment ?? What are the other documents you submitted, i am going to upload documents in 2-3 days.
> 
> Your suggestions will be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Santhosh


better provide payslips of whole period claimed, tax documents, bank statement, contract/appointment letter and experience letter


----------



## gkkumar

bazidkhan said:


> Hi every one..
> 
> I have been blessed with a baby Son on last 09-04-2014. Now what should i do next. because i have already mentioned my family(wife+ two kids) as non migrating family members.. Now i want to add this baby also as non migrating family members.
> Please suggest that either i have to just send form 1023 only right now. Or i have to prepare birth certificate and passport for this baby and then submit it with form 1023 to my application form.
> Reply urgent please. best of luck to all guys for early grant


I am not aware of the exact answer, however, would like to congratulate you on your new born. Enjoy the moment !! 

*Congratulations !!*


----------



## hsizan

robins_mca said:


> Dear friends,
> Here is good news. We just got the 190 visa granted this morning. Thanks to all members of this forum for the great help and support. I wish everyone good luck with the application. For everyone, the grant is going to be so soon. just hope for the best and wait a bit.
> All my details are below and in my signature. (I have mentioned about a delay email from CO in my last posts. But it was wrong. It was supposed to be for someone else but the agent sent that to everyone )
> One more thing guys, today was my last day on my current temporary visa. I was at a counter to pay for another temporary visa when I got the mail from immigration about the status change .
> THERE IS GOD AND HE IS WITH US..!!!
> 
> Visa type : 190 (Onshore)
> Profession : Registered Nurse
> Team : Brisbane team 33
> CO initials : AK
> I have front loaded all documents and CO just asked for medicals only.


many congrats..now pray for us


----------



## rai2826

Hello All,

was a bit out of discussion but reading comments from all of you guys here I think wait is the only option we have.

I applied my VISA 190 on 12th Feb.

CO got allocated on 26th March.

Got the famous delay email on 31st March.

Contacted my CO on same day asking if they need any thing more and got below reply on 1st April:

""""at this point I do not require any further documentation from you.
We will be in touch when we are able to progress your application further."""

No updates since then


----------



## chiku2006

bazidkhan said:


> Hi every one..
> 
> I have been blessed with a baby Son on last 09-04-2014. Now what should i do next. because i have already mentioned my family(wife+ two kids) as non migrating family members.. Now i want to add this baby also as non migrating family members.
> Please suggest that either i have to just send form 1023 only right now. Or i have to prepare birth certificate and passport for this baby and then submit it with form 1023 to my application form.
> Reply urgent please. best of luck to all guys for early grant


Hey Bazid first of all congrats mate, hope both newborn and your wife are doing well.

Out of curiosity, why aren't your family members part of the immigration process. I hope you know that how difficult it will be for you to call them to Australia....

Now coming to your questions, please send an email to DIBP and let them know about the situation. They are the best persons to answer your question.


----------



## sharu0202

weaz said:


> Hey,
> 
> They requested proof of my work experience (Payslips, tax docs) since I claim points for 8-10years xp.
> I had quite some trouble finding it all and getting it translated, but got there in the end.
> It could be good news if your CO doesn't ask anything, maybe your application is complete.
> The delay email is pretty generic, see below
> 
> "The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection[/url]) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter."


Thanks buddy for your reply. If you get any update regarding your visa or anything else pls let me know. And if I get any updates from my CO, i will keep you posted.


----------



## bazidkhan

Thanks a lot Kumar and Chiku...


----------



## gkvithia

im a litle confused, when you guys say the "famous delay email" would you mind sharing ? 

whats the point of sending invites out if cant process visa ?


----------



## rai2826

gkvithia said:


> im a litle confused, when you guys say the "famous delay email" would you mind sharing ?
> 
> whats the point of sending invites out if cant process visa ?



Its like:

"The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection[/url]) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.

I appreciate your patience in this matter."


----------



## gkvithia

Thanks. I'm expecting an invite sometime this week from SS SAA for my occupation . 
Let's say I lodge and pay fees ,by may 2014 what happens if the occupation is removed post July 2014. Will they still process the application ? 
Cause if not the fees will be waisted.
On SA it says for my nominated application (high occupation places left)
Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## gkvithia

It amazes me how sometimes there are no clear guidelines or information from DIPB on certain issues.
If I understand carefully I thought there is no ceiling for subclass 190 based on march statement unless I'm understanding it all wrong...any advice or thoughts is much appreciated .


----------



## Pame

gkvithia said:


> Thanks. I'm expecting an invite sometime this week from SS SAA for my occupation .
> Let's say I lodge and pay fees ,by may 2014 what happens if the occupation is removed post July 2014. Will they still process the application ?
> Cause if not the fees will be waisted.
> On SA it says for my nominated application (high occupation places left)
> Any advice would be much appreciated.


Hi,

Once u lodge ur application, u should not worry about any sol changes as ur visa is under process. SOLs are for invitation purpose and does not have any impact on already lodged applications. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Pame

gkvithia said:


> It amazes me how sometimes there are no clear guidelines or information from DIPB on certain issues.
> If I understand carefully I thought there is no ceiling for subclass 190 based on march statement unless I'm understanding it all wrong...any advice or thoughts is much appreciated .


I am sorry to say that the above statement is for invitations. That means state can issue any number of invitations (if they wish) but every year there will be visa quota limits for grants from DIBP and surplus applications will be processed in the next financial year unless stated otherwise.


----------



## gkvithia

@pame tx ...for explanation much appreciated. Don't want to waist 6k aud.


----------



## Alnaibii

gkvithia said:


> Thanks. I'm expecting an invite sometime this week from SS SAA for my occupation .
> Let's say I lodge and pay fees ,by may 2014 what happens if the occupation is removed post July 2014. Will they still process the application ?
> Cause if not the fees will be waisted.
> On SA it says for my nominated application (high occupation places left)
> Any advice would be much appreciated.


When you lodge your visa, you secure your place. The fee will not be wasted. 
They will grant you the visa, unless they have other reasons not to (like over-claiming points, or medical issues).


----------



## Alnaibii

Pame said:


> I am sorry to say that the above statement is for invitations. That means state can issue any number of invitations (if they wish) but every year there will be visa quota limits for grants from DIBP and surplus applications will be processed in the next financial year unless stated otherwise.


No, the States cannot issue any number of nominations. Each year every State has an exact alloted number for 190 and 489. 
For 2013-2014 NSW had about 7200 invitations to issue for 190, and they finished them before Christmas. They closed 190 after that.


----------



## Pame

Alnaibii said:


> No, the States cannot issue any number of nominations. Each year every State has an exact alloted number for 190 and 489.
> For 2013-2014 NSW had about 7200 invitations to issue for 190, and they finished them before Christmas. They closed 190 after that.


Hi,

Thats y I added (if they wish) in my statement. Its a fact that, State has there own planning levels. Before 189 and 190 had a common ceiling value for each occupation. Now only 189 is subjected to this ceiling. Now, 190 has only individual state ceiling and has no DIBP ceiling. It's all my theory and u can correct it.


----------



## Alnaibii

I do not think ceiling caps had anything to do with number of invitations. I think they separated 189 and 190 because some State complained that they wanted more SysAdmin, let's say, and they reached the ceiling with 189 invites. So that's why they split.
But the fact each state has an exact number of invitations to give, alloted by DIBP, does not change. Just that DIBP doesn't have a word on who they invite anymore.


----------



## gkkumar

Yahooo !!! Case Officer allocated from Adelaide GSM team 2. Asked for Form 80 - which our useless, annoying, joker consultant did not upload inspite of several reminders. Not sure if I should submit the old one or fill up a new one and upload. Will keep you posted.

Anybody got CO from team 2 ??


----------



## sah23

gkkumar said:


> Yahooo !!! Case Officer allocated from Adelaide GSM team 2. Asked for Form 80 - which our useless, annoying, joker consultant did not upload inspite of several reminders. Not sure if I should submit the old one or fill up a new one and upload. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Anybody got CO from team 2 ??


Congrats....lucky you....altleast not team34 slowest one  all the best


----------



## Santhosh.15

gkkumar said:


> Yahooo !!! Case Officer allocated from Adelaide GSM team 2. Asked for Form 80 - which our useless, annoying, joker consultant did not upload inspite of several reminders. Not sure if I should submit the old one or fill up a new one and upload. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Anybody got CO from team 2 ??


Congrats buddy.

Santhosh


----------



## gkkumar

battulas78 said:


> Congrats buddy.
> 
> Santhosh


Thanks Sah and Santhosh, keeping in view the present circumstances, feel like CO email is like Grant email !!


----------



## lovetosmack

gkkumar said:


> Thanks Sah and Santhosh, keeping in view the present circumstances, feel like CO email is like Grant email !!


Congrats gkkumar. Keep us posted about the docs and progress.


----------



## rajajessie

gkkumar said:


> Yahooo !!! Case Officer allocated from Adelaide GSM team 2. Asked for Form 80 - which our useless, annoying, joker consultant did not upload inspite of several reminders. Not sure if I should submit the old one or fill up a new one and upload. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Anybody got CO from team 2 ??


Congrats Mate!

Surely looking at your wait, indeed it does bring ray of hope to everyone. Atleast you are relieved in one aspect that there is someone working on your application and processing it 

Cheers!
R


----------



## kharelshishir

gkkumar said:


> Yahooo !!! Case Officer allocated from Adelaide GSM team 2. Asked for Form 80 - which our useless, annoying, joker consultant did not upload inspite of several reminders. Not sure if I should submit the old one or fill up a new one and upload. Will keep you posted. Anybody got CO from team 2 ??


Congrats mate. A ray of new hope for all of us waiting.
Btw when did u lodge the application.


----------



## alexdiv

Hi guys... has anyone know when there easter holidays start?
Cheers!...


----------



## rajajessie

alexdiv said:


> Hi guys... has anyone know when there easter holidays start?
> Cheers!...


Hi there,

Here are the upcoming National Holidays:
Good Friday : 18th April
Easter Saturday : 19th April
Easter Monday : 20th April
Anzac Day: 25th April

Cheers!
R


----------



## Bluegum2012

alexdiv said:


> Hi guys... has anyone know when there easter holidays start?
> Cheers!...


Starting from this Friday through Monday and Friday through Sunday next week (25th to 27th - Anzac Day)

Cheers!!


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



MusaBilal said:


> Good to see your note here Neville. I am nearing 8 weeks timeline too and was hoping to have the grant now but looks like I should be prepared to wait for little more.


Hi Musabilal,

Seems like we all are being taught lessons on "What is the True meaning of Patience"

I've done with 9 weeks and no signs of CO yet. My agent just says In Process status seen and nothing more.

I also understand the huge pile of applications is what is slowing down the process, however on an average grants are being issued anywhere between 12 - 14 weeks after lodgement.

All we can do now is Pray Patiently.ray2:


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



alexdiv said:


> Hi guys.. I am still worried, on what basis the dibp is granting some visas. Because one of my friend who launched visa on 5/314 received a grant on last friday.. Hardly a month. His occuptn code was 254499 and vic state. There was no c.o assignmnent and it was a direct grant to him. But we are still waiting..waiting.. waiting.. one more thing, his application was complete at the time of launching with all documents including pcc and medicals. I suspect that may be the reason for an easy grant.


Hi Alex,

We see a speedy grant for 189's assuming your friend was under the same category.

NO worries, things will fall in place and will work out for all of us. Just be patient my friend and just make sure all your docs are rightly uploaded.


----------



## sharu0202

gkkumar said:


> Yahooo !!! Case Officer allocated from Adelaide GSM team 2. Asked for Form 80 - which our useless, annoying, joker consultant did not upload inspite of several reminders. Not sure if I should submit the old one or fill up a new one and upload. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Anybody got CO from team 2 ??


Hi buddy

congratulations.....u'll gt ur grant very soon......


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



gkkumar said:


> Yahooo !!! Case Officer allocated from Adelaide GSM team 2. Asked for Form 80 - which our useless, annoying, joker consultant did not upload inspite of several reminders. Not sure if I should submit the old one or fill up a new one and upload. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Anybody got CO from team 2 ??


HI Gk,

Congratulations, you are just a step away from your grant. All the best.

BTW, what is your subclass.


----------



## gkkumar

sharu0202 said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> congratulations.....u'll gt ur grant very soon......


Thanks !! Very soon - must be before July


----------



## bazidkhan

gkkumar said:


> Thanks !! Very soon - must be before July


hi GK..
many many congrats.. i am still on waiting.. hope it in 2 or 3 days..


----------



## dhaval1984

*VERY slow 190 visa process*

Hi All,

I just bumped in to this thread while searching for answers as to why it was taking this long for the high priority 190 visa which I applied for. My on-shore case is briefly as follows.

App lodged: 30th December 2013 (NSW sponsored)
CO allocated: 4th Feb( Didn't know whether there was a CO until I called the DIBP)
CO contacted for medicals and PCC from Australia Federal police: 21st Feb
Medicals were done on 4th March and PCC submitted.
*Medicals were refereed to MOC due to a history of kidney problems which now resolved. Then, the MOC submitted my medicals to DIBP on 24th March(I hope its clean, as it should and my tests were good as the clinic told me).
*I contacted CO and informed about the medicals being refered to MOC and he told me it would noted down and an extension would be given.

Now, finally, everything is done and no further documents have been asked for since 24th March. However, there is no shout from CO or DIBP.

It's been 4 months since I submitted my application and I am not sure if the delay is due to the non-availability for 190 visa places as debated here.

Should I contact the CO and ask about it? or should I just wait patiently? The patience is a real pain anyways!

Thank you guys!

Dhaval


----------



## Santhosh.15

dhaval1984 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just bumped in to this thread while searching for answers as to why it was taking this long for the high priority 190 visa which I applied for. My on-shore case is briefly as follows.
> 
> App lodged: 30th December 2013 (NSW sponsored)
> CO allocated: 4th Feb( Didn't know whether there was a CO until I called the DIBP)
> CO contacted for medicals and PCC from Australia Federal police: 21st Feb
> Medicals were done on 4th March and PCC submitted.
> *Medicals were refereed to MOC due to a history of kidney problems which now resolved. Then, the MOC submitted my medicals to DIBP on 24th March(I hope its clean, as it should and my tests were good as the clinic told me).
> *I contacted CO and informed about the medicals being refered to MOC and he told me it would noted down and an extension would be given.
> 
> Now, finally, everything is done and no further documents have been asked for since 24th March. However, there is no shout from CO or DIBP.
> 
> It's been 4 months since I submitted my application and I am not sure if the delay is due to the non-availability for 190 visa places as debated here.
> 
> Should I contact the CO and ask about it? or should I just wait patiently? The patience is a real pain anyways!
> 
> Thank you guys!
> 
> Dhaval


Hi Dhaval

Whatever grants we have witnessed lately, predominantly for Onshore applicants. So, you have a good chance of securing grant than offshore applicants. Your golden email is on the way.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## gkkumar

Neville Smith said:


> HI Gk,
> 
> Congratulations, you are just a step away from your grant. All the best.
> 
> BTW, what is your subclass.


The much speculated 190 !!!


----------



## Santhosh.15

gkkumar said:


> The much speculated 190 !!!


Your grant will provide a shining bright light to a long dark tunnel all of us are seeing. LoL.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## gkkumar

bazidkhan said:


> hi GK..
> many many congrats.. i am still on waiting.. hope it in 2 or 3 days..


Yes mate, I strongly believe your CO is already allocated, just call them once and enquire. Was thinking of giving a call today, however, heard from CO in the early morning IST.


----------



## gkkumar

battulas78 said:


> Your grant will provide a shining bright light to a long dark tunnel all of us are seeing. LoL.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Santhosh


Sugar in your mouth - muh mein ghee shakkar..   Hopefully, it should !! The tunnel is so dark that people are congratulating even for a CO email, such is the desparation seen and I completely understand. Even I jumped from the bed as soon as I saw the email on my phone, as if I received the grant email.


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Yes mate, I strongly believe your CO is already allocated, just call them once and enquire. Was thinking of giving a call today, however, heard from CO in the early morning IST.


Congrats kumar

I belive my CO will be allocated in few days now...


----------



## dhaval1984

*what if they don't grant before 1st July*



battulas78 said:


> Hi Dhaval
> 
> Whatever grants we have witnessed lately, predominantly for Onshore applicants. So, you have a good chance of securing grant than offshore applicants. Your golden email is on the way.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Santhosh


Hi Santosh,

Many thanks for your encouraging words. I wish you the same from heart.

However, I would like to know what happens in case they dont grant visa before 1st July and they change visa laws after 1st July(which usually take place on 1st July). For example, let's say NSW drops my occupation from their SOL.

Have we all, after lodging visas, secured a visa places irrespective of future law changes?

I hope so.

Thank you again.


----------



## Santhosh.15

dhaval1984 said:


> Hi Santosh,
> 
> Many thanks for your encouraging words. I wish you the same from heart.
> 
> However, I would like to know what happens in case they dont grant visa before 1st July and they change visa laws after 1st July(which usually take place on 1st July). For example, let's say NSW drops my occupation from their SOL.
> 
> Have we all, after lodging visas, secured a visa places irrespective of future law changes?
> 
> I hope so.
> 
> Thank you again.


Once you recieve invitation and lodged Visa, Subsequent changes in law/rule has zero effect.

Take a chill pill, This must be evening time at Oz, Have a beer. You will get grant within few weeks and surely much before July.

Cheers mate.

Santhosh


----------



## Ozbabe

gkkumar said:


> Yahooo !!! Case Officer allocated from Adelaide GSM team 2. Asked for Form 80 - which our useless, annoying, joker consultant did not upload inspite of several reminders. Not sure if I should submit the old one or fill up a new one and upload. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Anybody got CO from team 2 ??


Congrats! Nice to see progress.


----------



## chiku2006

Ozbabe said:


> Congrats! Nice to see progress.


Wassup with you ozbabe, any update in your case!!


----------



## Ozbabe

chiku2006 said:


> Wassup with you ozbabe, any update in your case!!


Hey Chiku, no further update. Still waiting.

Has your CO contacted you yet?


----------



## chiku2006

Ozbabe said:


> Hey Chiku, no further update. Still waiting.
> 
> Has your CO contacted you yet?


No, no news as yet..


----------



## Ozbabe

chiku2006 said:


> No, no news as yet..


It is well. patience is a virtue.


----------



## chiku2006

Ozbabe said:


> It is well. patience is a virtue.


I am game


----------



## gkkumar

Sent the FORM 80's ( Old format ) through email, both for myself and my spouse, as suggested by our mean consultant. Lets see how it goes. Wish me good luck guys !!


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> Congrats kumar
> 
> I belive my CO will be allocated in few days now...


Good Luck Chiku !


----------



## gkkumar

Ozbabe said:


> Congrats! Nice to see progress.


Thanks Ozabe !! If my CO accepts the old form 80's then, I should get the same old "Delayed visa email" - hope not, would prefer a grant email


----------



## kharelshishir

gkkumar said:


> Sent the FORM 80's ( Old format ) through email, both for myself and my spouse, as suggested by our mean consultant. Lets see how it goes. Wish me good luck guys !!


Why wud u even send ild format form80 when new.one is already available??????


----------



## VidyaS

gkkumar said:


> Thanks Ozabe !! If my CO accepts the old form 80's then, I should get the same old "Delayed visa email" - hope not, would prefer a grant email


Good Luck GK.. But I think you should have sent Form 80 in new format. Reason is I got a link to my attachments list pointing to new form 80 template. So they are looking for the new format.

Thanks,


----------



## Pame

gkkumar said:


> Thanks Ozabe !! If my CO accepts the old form 80's then, I should get the same old "Delayed visa email" - hope not, would prefer a grant email


Hi,

Congrats on ur CO. Nothing has changed for me yet. I may be having CO but may be they does not want their presence available to me. I have uploaded every thing, including that little photograph. Also from their facebook page, I saw they replying to someone that 190 is allotted to CO as normal. 

This insecurity feeling for nothing is the most difficult to face and July looks sometimes near but sometimes far as of now.


----------



## prseeker

gkkumar said:


> Sent the FORM 80's ( Old format ) through email, both for myself and my spouse, as suggested by our mean consultant. Lets see how it goes. Wish me good luck guys !!


Why you sent Old Form 80 instead of new one is beyond my understanding . 

In your last 5 posts you have been cribbing about that how mean , joker , stupid , useless your consultant is and you still believe him and follow his suggestions


----------



## damiloo

gkkumar said:


> Yahooo !!! Case Officer allocated from Adelaide GSM team 2. Asked for Form 80 - which our useless, annoying, joker consultant did not upload inspite of several reminders. Not sure if I should submit the old one or fill up a new one and upload. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Anybody got CO from team 2 ??


hi kumar - mine also adelaide team 2. i checked ur timeline and amazed to see that it matches with min every closely. i lodged my visa on 19/feb , class 190 , front loaded medicals on 3/mar , fortunately rcvd mail from co on 3/mar for medicalsn on immiaccount meds r thru. no further intimation. already filled form 80 but not yet submitted ,awaiting co to ask for it.


----------



## gkkumar

prseeker said:


> Why you sent Old Form 80 instead of new one is beyond my understanding .
> 
> In your last 5 posts you have been cribbing about that how mean , joker , stupid , useless your consultant is and you still believe him and follow his suggestions


I just do not want to take things into my hands and give them the opportunity to blame me if something goes wrong. Playing safe. I just checked the link and it did point to the new form 80. Let me see what the CO says. Meanwhile, I am working on the new form 80.


----------



## Ozbabe

gkkumar said:


> I just do not want to take things into my hands and give them the opportunity to blame me if something goes wrong. Playing safe. I just checked the link and it did point to the new form 80. Let me see what the CO says. Meanwhile, I am working on the new form 80.


Yea that's the way to go. As soon as you finish filling it, send it to your consultant or if you have log in details to your immi account you may want to upload it yourself.

All the best


----------



## manofsteel

chiku2006 said:


> Congrats kumar
> 
> I belive my CO will be allocated in few days now...


That's a positive spirit, yeah! keep it up 

Hoping to hear good news to all those CO waiting ray:


----------



## gkkumar

VidyaS said:


> Good Luck GK.. But I think you should have sent Form 80 in new format. Reason is I got a link to my attachments list pointing to new form 80 template. So they are looking for the new format.
> 
> Thanks,


True. I had the old format already filled up and upload ready. New one I will need to work from scratch. Just taking a chance while I work on the new one..


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> True. I had the old format already filled up and upload ready. New one I will need to work from scratch. Just taking a chance while I work on the new one..


Kumar, you are wasting your time I guess. You should uoload the new version and not old.


----------



## dhaval1984

battulas78 said:


> Once you recieve invitation and lodged Visa, Subsequent changes in law/rule has zero effect.
> 
> Take a chill pill, This must be evening time at Oz, Have a beer. You will get grant within few weeks and surely much before July.
> 
> Cheers mate.
> 
> Santhosh


Cheers mate  I hope you guys get through soon too!


----------



## mamunvega

its been three weeks today, waiting for CO patiently...ZzzZZZZzzzZZZZ


----------



## chiku2006

mamunvega said:


> its been three weeks today, waiting for CO patiently...ZzzZZZZzzzZZZZ


You have a long way to go my friend, there are people (including me) who have been waiting for CO from over 7 weeks


----------



## harneek

After the CO mail on 21 march for requesting PCC and medicals, i done the all.:roll:

As confirmed from hosp, today they will upload our medicals. now the final wait begins.:music:

What i seen in various forums, their were quite a few grants of 189 and 489 but there was hardly of 190.

Does this clearly indicate, we have to wait till july? 

Now on the last phase of process, it is very difficult to wait 3 months more....:Cry:


----------



## mamunvega

Just a quick question, Did you upload the form 80 upfront?? Need to know on urgent basis !!


----------



## Alnaibii

If you do not want to upload Form 80, just fill it and keep it. If CO asks for it, it will be ready. Most probably you will need to fill the new version anyway.


----------



## mamunvega

Alnaibii said:


> If you do not want to upload Form 80, just fill it and keep it. If CO asks for it, it will be ready. Most probably you will need to fill the new version anyway.


Dear Alnaibii

Did you frontloaded every doc?? what about Form 80? new form means the latest 30 years history, right??

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Alnaibii

Yes, the new form is quite comprehensive.

No, I did not upload Form 80, I hope they will not ask for it, me being such a nice guy


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Has any 190 visa applicant got a grant recently? Just checking to see if everyone is been kept on hold. Especially the business analyst role.


----------



## mamunvega

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Has any 190 visa applicant got a grant recently? Just checking to see if everyone is been kept on hold. Especially the business analyst role.


i can very few grants, just one of two in every two weeks ....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rai2826

gkkumar said:


> Yahooo !!! Case Officer allocated from Adelaide GSM team 2. Asked for Form 80 - which our useless, annoying, joker consultant did not upload inspite of several reminders. Not sure if I should submit the old one or fill up a new one and upload. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Anybody got CO from team 2 ??



HI GK,

Congrats for your CO allocation. In present scenario even the CO mail is something to cheer about.

My CO from Adelaide GSM team 4 but they did not ask for any docs and directly sent me delay email. May be that's because i frontloaded them all or it depends team to team.

Thanks


----------



## Ozbabe

*Grant!!!*

Hi all,

We got the golden Grant mail this morning for my family of 5. To God be the glory!

See my signature for my time line. Exactly two months!

Best wishes to you all in the queue, and thank you for all your contributions to this forum. It really rocks! We would not have gone very far without you guys on this forum.


----------



## chiku2006

Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We got the golden Grant mail this morning for my family of 5. To God be the glory!
> 
> See my signature for my time line. Exactly two months!
> 
> Best wishes to you all in the queue, and thank you for all your contributions to this forum. It really rocks! We would not have gone very far without you guys on this forum.


Wow ozbabe. .. what did I tell you.. all the best and hope to see you soon in adelaide. .. cheers !!


----------



## SS70011005

Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We got the golden Grant mail this morning for my family of 5. To God be the glory!
> 
> See my signature for my time line. Exactly two months!
> 
> Best wishes to you all in the queue, and thank you for all your contributions to this forum. It really rocks! We would not have gone very far without you guys on this forum.


Congratulations Ozbabe!!! Was it 190? Which state?


----------



## Bluegum2012

Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We got the golden Grant mail this morning for my family of 5. To God be the glory!
> 
> See my signature for my time line. Exactly two months!
> 
> Best wishes to you all in the queue, and thank you for all your contributions to this forum. It really rocks! We would not have gone very far without you guys on this forum.


Congratulations Ozbabe. Good luck.


----------



## Ozbabe

chiku2006 said:


> Wow ozbabe. .. what did I tell you.. all the best and hope to see you soon in adelaide. .. cheers !!


Thanks. Get ready for yours


----------



## Ozbabe

SS70011005 said:


> Congratulations Ozbabe!!! Was it 190? Which state?


Yea 190, SA.


----------



## Ozbabe

Bluegum2012 said:


> Congratulations Ozbabe. Good luck.


Thanks SS and *******


----------



## chiku2006

Ozbabe said:


> Thanks. Get ready for yours


Now you have really become an oz babe ;-)

Lets see what happens in my case but I am glad to 190 offshore grant. Which means there are still places left in their quota.... I am not in a rush but wont mind if it comes early


----------



## rai2826

Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We got the golden Grant mail this morning for my family of 5. To God be the glory!
> 
> See my signature for my time line. Exactly two months!
> 
> Best wishes to you all in the queue, and thank you for all your contributions to this forum. It really rocks! We would not have gone very far without you guys on this forum.


Ohh wow .. OZBabe.. wat a news..which team your CO was from?????

and how many points did you have ??


----------



## rai2826

Ozbabe said:


> Yea 190, SA.


Did you get the delay email as well ????


----------



## Ozbabe

rai2826 said:


> Ohh wow .. OZBabe.. wat a news..which team your CO was from?????
> 
> and how many points did you have ??


My CO's team is Adelaide 23. I had only 60 points(plus state sponsorship). 

I have been dancing all morning...


----------



## Ozbabe

rai2826 said:


> Did you get the delay email as well ????


Yes I got the delay email about two weeks ago. But I didn't lose hope as others who got grants recently also got the delay email.


----------



## rai2826

Ozbabe said:


> Yes I got the delay email about two weeks ago. But I didn't lose hope as others who got grants recently also got the delay email.


I am so happy for you. Best of luck to you and your family..

This is something we all in this forum should be happy about as still VISA is being granted.

I know you must be excited. Enjy your day.


----------



## chiku2006

Ozbabe said:


> Yes I got the delay email about two weeks ago. But I didn't lose hope as others who got grants recently also got the delay email.


I think thats a generic email which they are sending it to all the applicants..


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We got the golden Grant mail this morning for my family of 5. To God be the glory!
> 
> See my signature for my time line. Exactly two months!
> 
> Best wishes to you all in the queue, and thank you for all your contributions to this forum. It really rocks! We would not have gone very far without you guys on this forum.


Congratulations Ozbabe,

All the best and wishing you and your family a wonderful stay in Australia.


----------



## Pame

Hi all,

A bit happy. Today I got the delay mail from my CO,Team 34 Brisbane, with a quote that no further documents required. I can assure all of you that, they are processing offshore 190, so all of u just keep ur worries apart and do the proper documentation,including MED and PCC at the earliest and stay in 'all documents completed' queue.

Note: I submitted old form 80 and form 1221 on Feb 8. However, my character link is showing new form 80. 

Best of luck to every body.


----------



## Ozbabe

rai2826 said:


> I am so happy for you. Best of luck to you and your family..
> 
> This is something we all in this forum should be happy about as still VISA is being granted.
> 
> I know you must be excited. Enjy your day.


Yes, there is still hope for 190 grants before July. Cheers.


----------



## Ozbabe

Neville Smith said:


> Congratulations Ozbabe,
> 
> All the best and wishing you and your family a wonderful stay in Australia.


Thanks Neville,

All the best for your too.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Pame said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A bit happy. Today I got the delay mail from my CO,Team 34 Brisbane, with a quote that no further documents required. I can assure all of you that, they are processing offshore 190, so all of u just keep ur worries apart and do the proper documentation,including MED and PCC at the earliest and stay in 'all documents completed' queue.
> 
> Note: I submitted old form 80 and form 1221 on Feb 8. However, my character link is showing new form 80.
> 
> Best of luck to every body.


HI Pame,

Did you send them an inquiry email or did they send you one.


----------



## Pame

Neville Smith said:


> HI Pame,
> 
> Did you send them an inquiry email or did they send you one.


Hi smith,

I am lucky to have one, with no request or call to them. And I am sure that u are going to get urs soon. 

Best wishes.


----------



## rajfirst

Congrats Ozbabe!

Great news for 190 offshore applicants!


I have sent you a PM. Kindly respond


----------



## kharelshishir

Ozbabe said:


> Thanks Neville, All the best for your too.


Loads of congratulations Ozbabe.
Its a very good news to all of us 190 offshore applicants.
What is your code, occupation btw?


----------



## hsizan

Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We got the golden Grant mail this morning for my family of 5. To God be the glory!
> 
> See my signature for my time line. Exactly two months!
> 
> Best wishes to you all in the queue, and thank you for all your contributions to this forum. It really rocks! We would not have gone very far without you guys on this forum.



hey many congrats..looking forward for mine


----------



## hsizan

Pame said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A bit happy. Today I got the delay mail from my CO,Team 34 Brisbane, with a quote that no further documents required. I can assure all of you that, they are processing offshore 190, so all of u just keep ur worries apart and do the proper documentation,including MED and PCC at the earliest and stay in 'all documents completed' queue.
> 
> Note: I submitted old form 80 and form 1221 on Feb 8. However, my character link is showing new form 80.
> 
> Best of luck to every body.


O the famous Team 34


----------



## decipline

*CAP Statistics for GSM - 2013 / 14 Programme*

Hello All,

Statistics according to me for GSM Programme - 2013 / 14 including all categories looks like below:-

A) State Nominations Received Till January 2014 (Sub Class 190, 489, 188 & 132)	= 10257 nos

B) Add - State Nominations of February - Approx 1900 Nos

C) EOI received Under 189 & 489 Till February 2014 =	16574 nos

Total Files Submitted to DIBP till 1st Half of March 2014 will be Addition of All above A) + B) + C) =	28731 Nos.


Total CAP from DIBP for GSM	28850

Lets Pray for all. Hope for the best.

Cheers


----------



## gkkumar

Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We got the golden Grant mail this morning for my family of 5. To God be the glory!
> 
> See my signature for my time line. Exactly two months!
> 
> Best wishes to you all in the queue, and thank you for all your contributions to this forum. It really rocks! We would not have gone very far without you guys on this forum.


Congratulations Ozbabe !! Our hopes of a grant before July increased multiple times.  Five member family grant is great to hear !! Happy for you !! Have a rocking new life in Australia !!


----------



## damiloo

Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We got the golden Grant mail this morning for my family of 5. To God be the glory!
> 
> See my signature for my time line. Exactly two months!
> 
> Best wishes to you all in the queue, and thank you for all your contributions to this forum. It really rocks! We would not have gone very far without you guys on this forum.


dear Ozbabe - many congrats to u and a happy future in australia.:hug:


----------



## gkkumar

No reply from my CO yet on the form 80. Sent the old ones, new ones are almost upload ready if she asks. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tigerfeet

189 visas have a different quota their quota is just over 44000


----------



## gkkumar

Guys, form 80's in old format accepted. Received the delay email today. The reason I believe is our signatures on the forms are dated 14th Feb. If the signs were dated April then she could have asked for the new format. Wild guess!! Now another stage of waiting game begins..


----------



## Pame

gkkumar said:


> Guys, form 80's in old format accepted. Received the delay email today. The reason I believe is our signatures on the forms are dated 14th Feb. If the signs were dated April then she could have asked for the new format. Wild guess!! Now another stage of waiting game begins..


Hi,

I also got the delay mail yesterday. There are some likely hood of granting visas because, if they stick to their 3 month processing period, those application from April can be granted from July. That means, most of the dec, jan,feb and march applications are pending and if the visa places are available application lodged during these period may go through. These all are my assumptions though. lets c what happens.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

decipline said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Statistics according to me for GSM Programme - 2013 / 14 including all categories looks like below:-
> 
> A) State Nominations Received Till January 2014 (Sub Class 190, 489, 188 & 132)	= 10257 nos
> 
> B) Add - State Nominations of February - Approx 1900 Nos
> 
> C) EOI received Under 189 & 489 Till February 2014 =	16574 nos
> 
> Total Files Submitted to DIBP till 1st Half of March 2014 will be Addition of All above A) + B) + C) =	28731 Nos.
> 
> 
> Total CAP from DIBP for GSM	28850
> 
> Lets Pray for all. Hope for the best.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for adding apples and oranges. The result is grapes.

We should all READ before posting - it's useful for our IELTS score. Everything is mentioned on DIBP site.
Comparing apples to oranges is a bad idea.

The statistics you mention on the DIBP site is for the number of INVITES.
The quota is for the number of VISAS for the REGIONAL CATEGORY.

When you add INVITES, you will NEVER get the number of VISAS for the REGIONAL category. Never.

One invite usually results in SEVERAL visas (for secondary applicants and dependents).


----------



## Sauib

Waiting.....


----------



## expataussiz

*Limited Quota Priority*

Hey Guys,

Following the thread for quite a while. Seen lot of interactive communication.

Just, wanted to ask, based on reading on some other forums,

Now, as many of applicants receiving "Famous Delay Email", it is with DIBP whom to choose for this year. And here, MARA agent can play Vital Role. Any MARA agent, if he thinks any of his applicant has some special characteristic, He can directly approach DIBP to take that applicant on priority for the limited Quota.

Is it true?


----------



## mamunvega

expataussiz said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Following the thread for quite a while. Seen lot of interactive communication.
> 
> Just, wanted to ask, based on reading on some other forums,
> 
> Now, as many of applicants receiving "Famous Delay Email", it is with DIBP whom to choose for this year. And here, MARA agent can play Vital Role. Any MARA agent, if he thinks any of his applicant has some special characteristic, He can directly approach DIBP to take that applicant on priority for the limited Quota.
> 
> Is it true?



NOPE....although waiting for a Grant..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## SS70011005

expataussiz said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Following the thread for quite a while. Seen lot of interactive communication.
> 
> Just, wanted to ask, based on reading on some other forums,
> 
> Now, as many of applicants receiving "Famous Delay Email", it is with DIBP whom to choose for this year. And here, MARA agent can play Vital Role. Any MARA agent, if he thinks any of his applicant has some special characteristic, He can directly approach DIBP to take that applicant on priority for the limited Quota.
> 
> Is it true?


Good as a sales tool for MARA agents... I don't think any MARA agent can influence DIBP to select applicant.


----------



## gkvithia

LOL seriously, MARA agents get treated like a normal applicant to. there is no special line, ques or privileges , that nonsense only happens in asia! . Pure sales gimmick

IF DIPB improves/streamlines their application process further MARA or NON MARA agents will be out of a JOB ! Nothing against any agents, but I have yet to encounter an honest agent here in MY


----------



## Redtape

expataussiz said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Now, as many of applicants receiving "Famous Delay Email", it is with DIBP whom to choose for this year. And here, MARA agent can play Vital Role. Any MARA agent, if he thinks any of his applicant has some special characteristic, He can directly approach DIBP to take that applicant on priority for the limited Quota.
> 
> Is it true?


As far as I know the best thing that they can do is cross-check your docs before submission. I don't think there is any special reservations for the agents. 

Cheers!!


----------



## Alnaibii

decipline said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Statistics according to me for GSM Programme - 2013 / 14 including all categories looks like below:-
> 
> A) State Nominations Received Till January 2014 (Sub Class 190, 489, 188 & 132)	= 10257 nos
> 
> B) Add - State Nominations of February - Approx 1900 Nos
> 
> C) EOI received Under 189 & 489 Till February 2014 =	16574 nos
> 
> Total Files Submitted to DIBP till 1st Half of March 2014 will be Addition of All above A) + B) + C) =	28731 Nos.
> 
> 
> Total CAP from DIBP for GSM	28850
> 
> Lets Pray for all. Hope for the best.
> 
> Cheers


I am sorry to say, but your calculations are wrong. 
189 is not included in GSM, so you have to take that out.

Unfortunately, there is no way of finding out the relation between invitations issued, visa lodged, and visa issued.


----------



## Ozbabe

kharelshishir said:


> Loads of congratulations Ozbabe.
> Its a very good news to all of us 190 offshore applicants.
> What is your code, occupation btw?


Thanks. Yes it is positive news. My code is 263113.

All the best.


----------



## Ozbabe

hsizan said:


> hey many congrats..looking forward for mine


Cheers


----------



## Ozbabe

gkkumar said:


> Congratulations Ozbabe !! Our hopes of a grant before July increased multiple times.  Five member family grant is great to hear !! Happy for you !! Have a rocking new life in Australia !!


Thanks Gk,

Yea keep the hope alive.

Best wishes


----------



## Ozbabe

damiloo said:


> dear Ozbabe - many congrats to u and a happy future in australia.:hug:


Thanks Damiloo, I wish you the same as you will eventually get your grant by God's grace.


----------



## SS70011005

Hi Guys, 

As many of you have been getting the "delay mail". I was just wondering, whether 190 visa is counted as 1 visa even if the application has more than 1 applicants. Ex: I applied for 190 for myself (main applicant) and 2 dependents (wify and 1 kid). Would this count as 1 visa or 3 visas?


----------



## Alnaibii

That would be 3 visas for you, from what I have read elsewhere.


----------



## SS70011005

Alnaibii said:


> That would be 3 visas for you, from what I have read elsewhere.


Hmm.. maybe this is the reason why the cap is getting reached (28K) and everybody getting the delay mail.


----------



## riverstone

Hi All
As many of you l have been waiting for grant email. I am very exited but day by day so hopeless. Actually l am not relax about not to get exact date for granting visa. Here it is my timeline


Visa applied (190 QSL) 25/02/2014, CO: 31/03/2014.getting famous delay email: 07/04/2014. Grant: still waiting...


----------



## NIKSS

very good question


----------



## Redtape

riverstone said:


> Hi All
> As many of you l have been waiting for grant email. I am very exited but day by day so hopeless. Actually l am not relax about not to get exact date for granting visa. Here it is my timeline
> 
> 
> Visa applied (190 QSL) 25/02/2014, CO: 31/03/2014.getting famous delay email: 07/04/2014. Grant: still waiting...


I can understand your anxiety riverstone. You are not only the one who's going through. What I can suggest is take it easy and I know it's really hard to take it that way as being so close yet too far. I've too got couple of friends who are in Q. Chin up my dear friend, hope the wait is not so long for all the applicants who are awaiting the grants. 

Cheers!!


----------



## riverstone

Redtape said:


> I can understand your anxiety riverstone. You are not only the one who's going through. What I can suggest is take it easy and I know it's really hard to take it that way but worth giving an effort. I've too got couple of friends who are in Q. Chin up my dear friend, hope the wait is not so long for all the applicants who are awaiting the grants.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Thank you for your suggestion Redtape. There is nothing to do but have to wait.
The best thing to do keep fingers cross


----------



## SS70011005

riverstone said:


> Thank you for your suggestion Redtape. There is nothing to do but have to wait.
> The best thing to do keep fingers cross


Its like slow roast.. tastes best when given time to roast...

Just think of yourself like that chicken or lamb over the fire...


----------



## chiku2006

riverstone said:


> Hi All
> As many of you l have been waiting for grant email. I am very exited but day by day so hopeless. Actually l am not relax about not to get exact date for granting visa. Here it is my timeline
> 
> Visa applied (190 QSL) 25/02/2014, CO: 31/03/2014.getting famous delay email: 07/04/2014. Grant: still waiting...


Hey riverstone

I lodged my visa on 21/02 but till date havent heard from my CO.. did you front load all the docs or not? And what did CO request for... I am curious to know as you had applied on 25/02 and got CO allocated on 31/03.. whereas in my case no clue whatsoever !!


----------



## riverstone

chiku2006 said:


> Hey riverstone
> 
> I lodged my visa on 21/02 but till date havent heard from my CO.. did you front load all the docs or not? And what did CO request for... I am curious to know as you had applied on 25/02 and got CO allocated on 31/03.. whereas in my case no clue whatsoever !!


Hello Chiku

I loaded all doc include med check at the the same with applic which is on 25/02. Then she claimed one of my doc again that l ve already sent them and my agency ask them when we get grant. Answer was famous delay e mail.

Till date there isnt any news and grant from Co

Hopefully you ll get your Co allocated mail, more hope you have grant

Even if now i don't get my grant i am so happy to hear someone gets


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

hello every one
i need to submit those forms. how do i sign them? one way is print-sign-scan-covert to pdf. if anyone can tell me a better and easy way i will be grateful.
thanx


----------



## tigerfeet

Can anyone tell me the number to call diac please as I would like to see if I have a case officer I Ave been waiting over 10 weeks now thanks


----------



## Alnaibii

They are on Easter Holiday, till Tuesday.


----------



## Alnaibii

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> hello every one
> i need to submit those forms. how do i sign them? one way is print-sign-scan-covert to pdf. if anyone can tell me a better and easy way i will be grateful.
> thanx


You should print only the signature page.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

Alnaibii said:


> You should print only the signature page.


and then what?
please mention which site u used? coz i have been trying to do this but didnt succeed.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Pame said:


> Hi smith,
> 
> I am lucky to have one, with no request or call to them. And I am sure that u are going to get urs soon.
> 
> Best wishes.



Hi Pame,

Thanks for the wishes. The delay is tormenting and is taking its toll on me.

BTW, what was the delay email stating. Could you kindly share the gist of it.


----------



## Alnaibii

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> and then what?
> please mention which site u used? coz i have been trying to do this but didnt succeed.


The PDF is editable, I filled all data in there. Printed only the signature page, signed, scanned as pdf, and merged the page into the document. 
If the original is secured, you need to unlock it first. search "unlock PDF", there are a lot of online solutions.


----------



## Pame

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Pame,
> 
> Thanks for the wishes. The delay is tormenting and is taking its toll on me.
> 
> BTW, what was the delay email stating. Could you kindly share the gist of it.



Hi Smith,

Application assessed, no further information required currently. There are limited visa places available 2013-14 and therefore the processing time will be longer. It affects application in the final stages of processing also, and they cannot advise when the application will be finalized. Asked me check for any updates in the immi site if any.
and also requested me to remain patient.

Dont know what is going to happen?.and what...Finalization means 

Restless now a days..Any advise will be appreciated ...


----------



## gkvithia

They would probably clear the backlog FY 2014/2015 .. Post June . I guess just hang in there. You have done all you can....and time is all that is needed


----------



## jack1010

Hi,

I am also a recipient of the delay email. Got in on 16 April. Need some clarification on the following points and appreciate if some one can enlighten

1) What is time frame for 2013-14 program year? When does 2014-2015 program year starts - which month?
2) If a decision on application is not made in the current 2013-14 program year, will the same application be automatically considered for 2014-15 program year?
3) Some of the documents submitted with the application like IELTS scores, PCC reports are valid for a particular time frame. Would new IELTS scores, PCC reports will be required later on?
4) If I wish to withdraw my application now, would the application fee be refunded?

Thanks,
J


----------



## tigerfeet

The programme year begins on 1st July


----------



## Alnaibii

jack1010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also a recipient of the delay email. Got in on 16 April. Need some clarification on the following points and appreciate if some one can enlighten
> 
> 1) What is time frame for 2013-14 program year? When does 2014-2015 program year starts - which month?
> 2) If a decision on application is not made in the current 2013-14 program year, will the same application be automatically considered for 2014-15 program year?
> 3) Some of the documents submitted with the application like IELTS scores, PCC reports are valid for a particular time frame. Would new IELTS scores, PCC reports will be required later on?
> 4) If I wish to withdraw my application now, would the application fee be refunded?
> 
> Thanks,
> J


I know it is confusing, but it should't be: Nobody needs to re-do anything. The answer will be delayed, that's all. Do not withdraw application, why would you do such a thing?


----------



## gkkumar

jack1010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also a recipient of the delay email. Got in on 16 April. Need some clarification on the following points and appreciate if some one can enlighten
> 
> 1) What is time frame for 2013-14 program year? When does 2014-2015 program year starts - which month?
> 2) If a decision on application is not made in the current 2013-14 program year, will the same application be automatically considered for 2014-15 program year?
> 3) Some of the documents submitted with the application like IELTS scores, PCC reports are valid for a particular time frame. Would new IELTS scores, PCC reports will be required later on?
> 4) If I wish to withdraw my application now, would the application fee be refunded?
> 
> Thanks,
> J


Once you've got the invite, everything is freezed !! Its just the matter of time to get the grant !!


----------



## manfred-ren

tigerfeet said:


> Can anyone tell me the number to call diac please as I would like to see if I have a case officer I Ave been waiting over 10 weeks now thanks


0061 1300364613

you may be wait 1 hours before some one answer you.


----------



## chiku2006

tigerfeet said:


> Can anyone tell me the number to call diac please as I would like to see if I have a case officer I Ave been waiting over 10 weeks now thanks


Hey Tigerfeet

I believe you will be getting your grant soon... don't worry.

I am waiting for my CO as well, today is the end of the 8th week for me 

Chiku


----------



## chiku2006

manfred-ren said:


> 0061 1300364613
> 
> you may be wait 1 hours before some one answer you.


Hey Manfred

Did you receive delay mail from the CO?


----------



## manfred-ren

chiku2006 said:


> Hey Manfred
> 
> Did you receive delay mail from the CO?


Hi, I am waiting for my CO as well, it has 10th week for me when I elodged.

I made a call, and the operator tell me the CO is from team 6 and also tell me her name.

But there is no any information from CO and no delay mail yet.


----------



## chiku2006

manfred-ren said:


> Hi, I am waiting for my CO as well, it has 10th week for me when I elodged.
> 
> I made a call, and the operator tell me the CO is from team 6 and also tell me her name.
> 
> But there is no any information from CO and no delay mail yet.


Hi

It means CO are getting allocated based on the timeline given on their website. Its just that they are not informing the applicant... I belive I have a CO as well and he / she is working on the case... lets see what happens next.

One more thing, did you front load everything? ?


----------



## manfred-ren

chiku2006 said:


> Hi
> 
> It means CO are getting allocated based on the timeline given on their website. Its just that they are not informing the applicant... I belive I have a CO as well and he / she is working on the case... lets see what happens next.
> 
> One more thing, did you front load everything? ?


Yes, all the documents have been loaded. And, the IELT of the dependent applicant also submitted.


----------



## chiku2006

manfred-ren said:


> Yes, all the documents have been loaded. And, the IELT of the dependent applicant also submitted.


Then I believe Visa should be on its way !! I think we February applicants should have our grants in May / June 2014 latest..


----------



## Pame

chiku2006 said:


> Then I believe Visa should be on its way !! I think we February applicants should have our grants in May / June 2014 latest..


Hi Chiku,

I am sure CO is already working on ur case. And in immigration delay means positive, otherwise they would have contacted u well before. so dont worry....


----------



## chiku2006

Pame said:


> Hi Chiku,
> 
> I am sure CO is already working on ur case. And in immigration delay means positive, otherwise they would have contacted u well before. so dont worry....


Hey Pame

Thanks for your comments. I am not in a rush but just shared my thoughts my friend.. I am just curious to know what's happening in my case that's all..


----------



## bazidkhan

chiku2006 said:


> Hi
> 
> It means CO are getting allocated based on the timeline given on their website. Its just that they are not informing the applicant... I belive I have a CO as well and he / she is working on the case... lets see what happens next.
> 
> One more thing, did you front load everything? ?


hI CHIKU..

you, me and gkumar has almost similar time line. however Gkumar has got his CO already.. but i am sure that me and you also has got CO, and he is working on it, and he did not contacted us as we have front loaded every thing.. lets see how he contacted us.. best luck


----------



## gkkumar

bazidkhan said:


> hI CHIKU..
> 
> you, me and gkumar has almost similar time line. however Gkumar has got his CO already.. but i am sure that me and you also has got CO, and he is working on it, and he did not contacted us as we have front loaded every thing.. lets see how he contacted us.. best luck


Chiku & Bazid, 

I am sure you must have been assigned CO; may be you will get a direct grant mail


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Chiku & Bazid,
> 
> I am sure you must have been assigned CO; may be you will get a direct grant mail


Lets see what happens !!


----------



## chiku2006

bazidkhan said:


> hI CHIKU..
> 
> you, me and gkumar has almost similar time line. however Gkumar has got his CO already.. but i am sure that me and you also has got CO, and he is working on it, and he did not contacted us as we have front loaded every thing.. lets see how he contacted us.. best luck


I believe you are right, since we have front loaded all the docs that's why he /she hasn't got in touch... Kumar's CO got in touch since his form 80 was missing. 

Lets see how things will shape up in coming weeks, all the best man, Cheers !!


----------



## RGK2013

Best wishes guys


----------



## damiloo

bazidkhan said:


> hI CHIKU..
> 
> you, me and gkumar has almost similar time line. however Gkumar has got his CO already.. but i am sure that me and you also has got CO, and he is working on it, and he did not contacted us as we have front loaded every thing.. lets see how he contacted us.. best luck


i m with u guys - mine was submited a day earliar (19-feb) . got email from CO on 3-apr (auzie time) to submit medicals ,which were fortunately done on 31-mar and were uploaded on 3-apr (pakistan time) . Since then nothing heard. The only thing I have'nt submitted yet is form 80. I typed it (not hand written) and thinking to submit it tomorow. is typed form 80 is acceptable. I want to type it intentionally. pls share ur thoughts.


----------



## bazidkhan

damiloo said:


> i m with u guys - mine was submited a day earliar (19-feb) . got email from CO on 3-apr (auzie time) to submit medicals ,which were fortunately done on 31-mar and were uploaded on 3-apr (pakistan time) . Since then nothing heard. The only thing I have'nt submitted yet is form 80. I typed it (not hand written) and thinking to submit it tomorow. is typed form 80 is acceptable. I want to type it intentionally. pls share ur thoughts.


Hi dear,

I also uploaded my computer typed form 80 and dont know whether it would wright or wrong. but i think it would be not any issue.. best of luck


----------



## gkkumar

damiloo said:


> i m with u guys - mine was submited a day earliar (19-feb) . got email from CO on 3-apr (auzie time) to submit medicals ,which were fortunately done on 31-mar and were uploaded on 3-apr (pakistan time) . Since then nothing heard. The only thing I have'nt submitted yet is form 80. I typed it (not hand written) and thinking to submit it tomorow. is typed form 80 is acceptable. I want to type it intentionally. pls share ur thoughts.


Damiloo,

Your CO from GSM Adelaide Team 2, right ? CO initials ? All the best with Form 80 !!


----------



## jack1010

gkkumar said:


> Once you've got the invite, everything is freezed !! Its just the matter of time to get the grant !!


Thanks a lot for your comments. Appreciate it.

I was just wondering -
1) If getting a delay mail means that the application is complete and qualified for 190?
2) Whether someone with delay mail has got a 190 grant recently? how much is the typical additional time for grant?

Thanks,
J


----------



## gkkumar

jack1010 said:


> Thanks a lot for your comments. Appreciate it.
> 
> I was just wondering -
> 1) If getting a delay mail means that the application is complete and qualified for 190?
> 2) Whether someone with delay mail has got a 190 grant recently? how much is the typical additional time for grant?
> 
> Thanks,
> J


As of now, there have been no cases where the CO has asked for additional documentation after sending out the delay email. "Delay Email" implies application complete.

Yes, there are people who got grant after receiving the delay mail and time has been varying with various applicants.


----------



## Santhosh.15

gkkumar said:


> As of now, there have been no cases where the CO has asked for additional documentation after sending out the delay email. "Delay Email" implies application complete.
> 
> Yes, there are people who got grant after receiving the delay mail and time has been varying with various applicants.


Hi Kumar

Any update post your form 80 ?? In how many weeks you had your CO allocated ??? 

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## gkkumar

battulas78 said:


> Hi Kumar
> 
> Any update post your form 80 ?? In how many weeks you had your CO allocated ???
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Santhosh


Santhosh

Received the Delay Email, post form 80 submission. Waiting for the golden email now. layball:layball: 
My timelines are in my signature.


----------



## Santhosh.15

gkkumar said:


> Santhosh
> 
> Received the Delay Email, post form 80 submission. Waiting for the golden email now. layball:layball:
> My timelines are in my signature.


Congrats

Since i operate on phone, i am unable to see signature buddy.

Santhosh


----------



## gkkumar

battulas78 said:


> Congrats
> 
> Since i operate on phone, i am unable to see signature buddy.
> 
> Santhosh


IELTS 17th Aug 2013 | ACS Application - 10th Sept 2013 |
ACS Positive - 9th Dec 2013 | EOI - 18th Dec 2013 | Invitation Date - 31st Jan 2014 | Visa Lodge - 20th Feb 2014 | Medicals 4th March 2014 | PCC 20th March 2014 | CO 14th April 2014 | Form 80 submission - 14th April 2014 | Delay Email - 16th April 2014 | Grant ??


----------



## Santhosh.15

gkkumar said:


> IELTS 17th Aug 2013 | ACS Application - 10th Sept 2013 |
> ACS Positive - 9th Dec 2013 | EOI - 18th Dec 2013 | Invitation Date - 31st Jan 2014 | Visa Lodge - 20th Feb 2014 | Medicals 4th March 2014 | PCC 20th March 2014 | CO 14th April 2014 | Form 80 submission - 14th April 2014 | Delay Email - 16th April 2014 | Grant ??


Cool buddy. So CO allocated just around 7th week. 

Good luck for your grant.

Santhosh


----------



## damiloo

gkkumar said:


> Damiloo,
> 
> Your CO from GSM Adelaide Team 2, right ? CO initials ? All the best with Form 80 !!


Yes Kumar - it is Adelaide team 2 and CO is JS.


----------



## gkkumar

Wish we get our grant soon. The recent grants were from team 2..


----------



## ajaymannat

Hi expats i lodged my 489 visa on 19 march. I given proof of functional english for my husband on behalf of his b.a. 
The confusion is that he have done it from distance education. Will they deny this letter of functional english from his college and demand ielts or payment from us or approve 

Plz help


----------



## manpreetgala

Hi Guys
I have same issue with my 190 VICTORIA SS under Nursing.
Visa Applied on 23rd March and Medical completed 0n 12th April, still No info on imm account or my mail box.


----------



## manueel

HI Experts, 

I m passive user, i got CO on 1 April asked for Medical n form 80 and i replied eth on 2 April , Till now i haven't got any updates from them. Is it right idea to mail them .
Please suggest me guys. My CO is Adelaide team 8 JN n my occupation is System Admin.

thank you 

manueel


----------



## chiku2006

Guys, is australia closed today as well?? When is it going to open, any idea?


----------



## alexdiv

chiku2006 said:


> Guys, is australia closed today as well?? When is it going to open, any idea?


Dear chicku
U are right. Tomorrow is the first working day in australia after the easter holidays.
Cheers!!...


----------



## samdam

I got my visa lodged on 23rd December 2013, DIAC would have started processing only after 12 Jan, as their Christmas holidays last till 12 jan every year. got CO communication on 07 march 2014 to submit Police Clearance for me and my wife, I needed more than 28 days to submit all the documents, however i had submitted all the reciepts on 15th march. I emailed the actual PCCs on 7th April, it's been 3 weeks since documents submission, i have been waiting for 16 weeks since the application lodged date. Now their Easter break is on till monday. They would resume processing from tomorrow.


----------



## chiku2006

alexdiv said:


> Dear chicku
> U are right. Tomorrow is the first working day in australia after the easter holidays.
> Cheers!!...


Thanks Mate !!


----------



## kharelshishir

Guys what happened to out google doc?
I can only see 189 applicants on the list. No any 190? How come.
My name was on the list and now it is not.


----------



## gkkumar

samdam said:


> I got my visa lodged on 23rd December 2013, DIAC would have started processing only after 12 Jan, as their Christmas holidays last till 12 jan every year. got CO communication on 07 march 2014 to submit Police Clearance for me and my wife, I needed more than 28 days to submit all the documents, however i had submitted all the reciepts on 15th march. I emailed the actual PCCs on 7th April, it's been 3 weeks since documents submission, i have been waiting for 16 weeks since the application lodged date. Now their Easter break is on till monday. They would resume processing from tomorrow.


Hope we will get a break soon and have our visas granted !!


----------



## mamunvega

In the meantime, I am taking a Chillpill !! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SS70011005

chiku2006 said:


> Guys, is australia closed today as well?? When is it going to open, any idea?


Yep closed today. Best for these updates is to follow DIBP on Twitter.


----------



## gkvithia

I think this coming friday is also a holiday, not sure most could be on long leave.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

well can any body tell me what is the average CO allocation time for 190 these days?


----------



## alexdiv

gkvithia said:


> I think this coming friday is also a holiday, not sure most could be on long leave.


Yyup... this friday is the Anzac day..which is also a public holiday..


----------



## samdam

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> well can any body tell me what is the average CO allocation time for 190 these days?


Minimum 5 weeks, it may go upto 7 to 10 weeks


----------



## rajajessie

kharelshishir said:


> Guys what happened to out google doc?
> I can only see 189 applicants on the list. No any 190? How come.
> My name was on the list and now it is not.


Dear Kharelshishir,

Someone must have put on the filter to the column. Just go and remove it and it should be fine.

Thanks,
R


----------



## decipline

*Patience*

Hello Friends

7 Week Completed since lodgement of my Visa Application for SubClass 190.

Countdown begins.

Hope to receive CO allocation and Grant Email soon.

Although, many applicants receiving Delay Email, I still hope for all to be on optimistic side.

Patience will Play Pivotal role now.

Good Luck.


----------



## decipline

*Quota*

Hello Friends

Any of you are aware of the same situation if had happened in past? Like, CAP reaching to its limit and applicants started receiving Delay email.

What was the outcome during that period? If any one has any info and can share, might be helpful.

In present situation, if CAP reaches to its designated limit, what is the earliest time they will start releasing the Grants for next year? Will it only happen from 2nd week of July or it may happen from June itself when they freeze the CAP quota for next year.

Any idea?

Cheers.


----------



## SS70011005

decipline said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> Any of you are aware of the same situation if had happened in past? Like, CAP reaching to its limit and applicants started receiving Delay email.
> 
> What was the outcome during that period? If any one has any info and can share, might be helpful.
> 
> In present situation, if CAP reaches to its designated limit, what is the earliest time they will start releasing the Grants for next year? Will it only happen from 2nd week of July or it may happen from June itself when they freeze the CAP quota for next year.
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> Cheers.


After 1 July if the cap reaches the limit.


----------



## mmn

decipline said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> Any of you are aware of the same situation if had happened in past? Like, CAP reaching to its limit and applicants started receiving Delay email.
> 
> What was the outcome during that period? If any one has any info and can share, might be helpful.
> 
> In present situation, if CAP reaches to its designated limit, what is the earliest time they will start releasing the Grants for next year? Will it only happen from 2nd week of July or it may happen from June itself when they freeze the CAP quota for next year.
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> Cheers.


i've been following the migration process for last 3 yrs....can't rem if i saw anything like this.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Pame said:


> Hi Smith,
> 
> Application assessed, no further information required currently. There are limited visa places available 2013-14 and therefore the processing time will be longer. It affects application in the final stages of processing also, and they cannot advise when the application will be finalized. Asked me check for any updates in the immi site if any.
> and also requested me to remain patient.
> 
> Dont know what is going to happen?.and what...Finalization means
> 
> Restless now a days..Any advise will be appreciated ...


Hi Pame,

This is the email that is making rounds and people have received their grants after having received the delay emails. So now worries, you will be receiving your grant soon.

The best part is i have not even received the delay mail of CO allocation email, which is even more time testing.

Lets hope and pray that we all receive our grants at the earliest.

Take care and keep the faith. Your grant is round the corner.


----------



## gkkumar

*Any grants ?*

Friends, any grants ? It seems even 189 has slowed down a bit. Its been quite a while some one received a grant. Any grants post easter or do we need to wait until July ? Ozbabe's grant brought a lot of hope of a grant before July. Seems that will NOT happen. 

:becky:


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Friends, any grants ? It seems even 189 has slowed down a bit. Its been quite a while some one received a grant. Any grants post easter or do we need to wait until July ? Ozbabe's grant brought a lot of hope of a grant before July. Seems that will NOT happen.
> 
> :becky:


Take it easy dude, the week has just started. . Dont be so negative, one should have a positive approach to keep going !!

In my case 9th week has started and no sign of CO but that hasnt set off the panic button as I know it will happen when it has to... I am chillig out


----------



## carthik.annayan

This is my profile is summary. Its been Close to 8 weeks and counting. No case officer has been assigned, No Communication via the application. Was there any Visa grants recently ? and i was told if you launch ur Visa application in Feb its generally Delayed, is that true ?

Visa : 190 State: ACT (Canberra)

ICT Support Engineer - 263212-60points || ACS: 17th Aug 2013 +ve: Nov 12,2013 || IELTS-7 overall || EOI: Nov 18,2013 || Invitation: Jan 29, 2014 ||Visa Lodged: Feb 27, 2014 || PCC: March 07, 2014 || Medicals: March 10, 2014 || CO Allocation: ? || Grant: ?


----------



## gkkumar

carthik.annayan said:


> This is my profile is summary. Its been Close to 8 weeks and counting. No case officer has been assigned, No Communication via the application. Was there any Visa grants recently ? and i was told if you launch ur Visa application in Feb its generally Delayed, is that true ?
> 
> Visa : 190 State: ACT (Canberra)
> 
> ICT Support Engineer - 263212-60points || ACS: 17th Aug 2013 +ve: Nov 12,2013 || IELTS-7 overall || EOI: Nov 18,2013 || Invitation: Jan 29, 2014 ||Visa Lodged: Feb 27, 2014 || PCC: March 07, 2014 || Medicals: March 10, 2014 || CO Allocation: ? || Grant: ?


Welcome to the waiting club !!


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> Take it easy dude, the week has just started. . Dont be so negative, one should have a positive approach to keep going !!
> 
> In my case 9th week has started and no sign of CO but that hasnt set off the panic button as I know it will happen when it has to... I am chillig out


Depends upon the situation we are in. May be you are well placed even if you don't get the visa even for a year. Unfortunately, my situation is different. 

We are so near, yet so far !!


----------



## gkkumar

*Immigration Minister !*

One vague question : 

The only one who can prevent this wait until July 2014, if the cap has been reached is - The Immigration Minister. What are the chances that he would interfere and expedite the grant process ? I know this is too much of an expectation - this is optimism to the extreme.


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Depends upon the situation we are in. May be you are well placed even if you don't get the visa even for a year. Unfortunately, my situation is different.
> 
> We are so near, yet so far !!


I completely agree that it varies from situation of one person to the another, however, worrying will not help you in any which way, it will create anxiety and stress for you.

I know it is easier said than done but take it in your stride buddy, that's all I can say and all the best for your future.


----------



## Zhuzhu99

*190 Visa Grant!*

Hey Mates,

I got the grant email today

Here is my timeline for all's reference:

Offshore, with spouse

Feb. 9: eLodge
March 25: CO assigned
April 14: VAC2 payment made
April 22: Visa grant

Thanks to this forum and all the encouragement and help from the friends in this forum!!


----------



## chiku2006

Zhuzhu99 said:


> Hey Mates,
> 
> I got the grant email today
> 
> Here is my timeline for all's reference:
> 
> Offshore, with spouse
> 
> Feb. 9: eLodge
> March 25: CO assigned
> April 14: VAC2 payment made
> April 22: Visa grant
> 
> Thanks to this forum and all the encouragement and help from the friends in this forum!!


Wow awesome news man!!! Congrats and enjoy your aussie life.

Was it 189 or 190??


----------



## Zhuzhu99

chiku2006 said:


> Wow awesome news man!!! Congrats and enjoy your aussie life.
> 
> Was it 189 or 190??


It is 190. Hope you will get your grant soon as well!


----------



## chiku2006

Zhuzhu99 said:


> It is 190. Hope you will get your grant soon as well!


Well it is a very encouraging news for all those who have been waiting impatiently for the grant... I am very glad you got it my friend..

Whats your profession if you don't mind sharing and your SS is from which state..


----------



## chiku2006

chiku2006 said:


> I completely agree that it varies from situation of one person to the another, however, worrying will not help you in any which way, it will create anxiety and stress for you.
> 
> I know it is easier said than done but take it in your stride buddy, that's all I can say and all the best for your future.


Cheerup Kumar, Zhuzhu has got a good news for all of us to stay positive my friend !!


----------



## samdam

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Pame,
> 
> This is the email that is making rounds and people have received their grants after having received the delay emails. So now worries, you will be receiving your grant soon.
> 
> The best part is i have not even received the delay mail of CO allocation email, which is even more time testing.
> 
> Lets hope and pray that we all receive our grants at the earliest.
> 
> Take care and keep the faith. Your grant is round the corner.


Yeah it's been exactly 4 months today since i have lodged my application, i too did not recieve the delay mail, just one Singapore COC required mail on 7th march, since then, nothing really happened


----------



## samdam

Zhuzhu99 said:


> Hey Mates,
> 
> I got the grant email today
> 
> Here is my timeline for all's reference:
> 
> Offshore, with spouse
> 
> Feb. 9: eLodge
> March 25: CO assigned
> April 14: VAC2 payment made
> April 22: Visa grant
> 
> Thanks to this forum and all the encouragement and help from the friends in this forum!!


Thats great mate!:bump2:


----------



## SS70011005

Zhuzhu99 said:


> Hey Mates,
> 
> I got the grant email today
> 
> Here is my timeline for all's reference:
> 
> Offshore, with spouse
> 
> Feb. 9: eLodge
> March 25: CO assigned
> April 14: VAC2 payment made
> April 22: Visa grant
> 
> Thanks to this forum and all the encouragement and help from the friends in this forum!!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## gkkumar

Zhuzhu99 said:


> Hey Mates,
> 
> I got the grant email today
> 
> Here is my timeline for all's reference:
> 
> Offshore, with spouse
> 
> Feb. 9: eLodge
> March 25: CO assigned
> April 14: VAC2 payment made
> April 22: Visa grant
> 
> Thanks to this forum and all the encouragement and help from the friends in this forum!!


Ohh !!! wowwww !!! Great News for all 190 applicants !! Congratulations dude !! What is your occupation and CO from which team ??


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> Cheerup Kumar, Zhuzhu has got a good news for all of us to stay positive my friend !!


Yes Chiku !!!!!!! was expecting a grant or two today, today being the first day after easter. Came a bit late though. 

I believe we can spend one more week, with our hopes alive, by Zhuzhu's grant !! :bump2:


----------



## mamunvega

Zhuzhu99 said:


> Hey Mates,
> 
> I got the grant email today
> 
> Here is my timeline for all's reference:
> 
> Offshore, with spouse
> 
> Feb. 9: eLodge
> March 25: CO assigned
> April 14: VAC2 payment made
> April 22: Visa grant
> 
> Thanks to this forum and all the encouragement and help from the friends in this forum!!


Dear Zhuzhu99,

Can you please mention, did you upload Form 80 before or after CO Asked for it??? 

BTW which profession you are in??

Congratulations though !!:laugh:


----------



## Deejay_TNT

Congratulations, Zhuzhu99.

Can you please share your occupation code and Team#/CO initials?
Also, which state nominated you?


----------



## samdam

askchennai said:


> ASKMOHIT is correct guys. I lodged my visa on 27th Dec. No email received from CO and not even know CO assigned or not. One of the other member told that he got an email from CO that Skilled Nominated visa category has limited visa available for this program year. So it means they are working out how they can distribute the available visas. So all 190 visa applicants has to wait and not to panic.
> 
> Even the visa quota over this year then your application decision will be queued and will get once they open in July.



did you receive your grant?


----------



## Santhosh.15

Zhuzhu99 said:


> Hey Mates,
> 
> I got the grant email today
> 
> Here is my timeline for all's reference:
> 
> Offshore, with spouse
> 
> Feb. 9: eLodge
> March 25: CO assigned
> April 14: VAC2 payment made
> April 22: Visa grant
> 
> Thanks to this forum and all the encouragement and help from the friends in this forum!!


Congrats and Good luck mate.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## Zhuzhu99

Zhuzhu99 said:


> Hey Mates,
> 
> I got the grant email today
> 
> Here is my timeline for all's reference:
> 
> Offshore, with spouse
> 
> Feb. 9: eLodge
> March 25: CO assigned
> April 14: VAC2 payment made
> April 22: Visa grant
> 
> Thanks to this forum and all the encouragement and help from the friends in this forum!!


Thanks to all

Here are some thoughts for your consideration...

To be honest, based on my observation in this forum and some other forums, the grant probably does not have much to do with occupation, state and co, instead, it is mainly based on the completion of all the documents we submit and the relationship between our qualification and the occupation we apply for. This is also what my agent shared with me based on the recent grants her clients got. So my recommendation is to get well prepared for all the documents/materials, and you will get your grant soon

I uploaded all relevant documents/material, including 80 form, 1221 form, PCC, medical check report, tax proof, social security payments proof, labor contracts and etc., and all my reference letters were signed either by my direct supervisor or senior managers in the company. For US PCC, I prepared both FBI and State ones, which actually took me about 5 - 6 months...

Good luck to you all and wish you all a speedy grant!


----------



## bazidkhan

Hellooooooooooo AAAAAAAAALLLL...

I have contacted by my CO today for arranging medical for my non.migrating family members.. Before this i was not aware of any CO, now when i have got CO i dont know. It from adelaide team 4.. Lets hope for the best..


----------



## Santhosh.15

Zhuzhu99 said:


> Thanks to all
> 
> Here are some thoughts for your consideration...
> 
> To be honest, based on my observation in this forum and some other forums, the grant probably does not have much to do with occupation, state and co, instead, it is mainly based on the completion of all the documents we submit and the relationship between our qualification and the occupation we apply for. This is also what my agent shared with me based on the recent grants her clients got. So my recommendation is to get well prepared for all the documents/materials, and you will get your grant soon
> 
> I uploaded all relevant documents/material, including 80 form, 1221 form, PCC, medical check report, tax proof, social security payments proof, labor contracts and etc., and all my reference letters were signed either by my direct supervisor or senior managers in the company. For US PCC, I prepared both FBI and State ones, which actually took me about 5 - 6 months...
> 
> Good luck to you all and wish you all a speedy grant!


Thanks buddy. Informative to one and all.

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15

bazidkhan said:


> Hellooooooooooo AAAAAAAAALLLL...
> 
> I have contacted by my CO today for arranging medical for my non.migrating family members.. Before this i was not aware of any CO, now when i have got CO i dont know. It from adelaide team 4.. Lets hope for the best..


Congrats on your CO allocation and Good luck for your grant.

Santhosh


----------



## mamunvega

bazidkhan said:


> Hellooooooooooo AAAAAAAAALLLL...
> 
> I have contacted by my CO today for arranging medical for my non.migrating family members.. Before this i was not aware of any CO, now when i have got CO i dont know. It from adelaide team 4.. Lets hope for the best..


Can you clarify, non migrating family members. I understand, non migrating family members mean those who are not migrating with you and staying back at your home country. So, why do they need to do medicals...Can you clarify please...


----------



## chiku2006

bazidkhan said:


> Hellooooooooooo AAAAAAAAALLLL...
> 
> I have contacted by my CO today for arranging medical for my non.migrating family members.. Before this i was not aware of any CO, now when i have got CO i dont know. It from adelaide team 4.. Lets hope for the best..


That's a very good news Bazid, My CO should be getting in touch with me soon (hopefully) I have front loaded everything.. PCC / Medicals / form-80 (old and new both)

May I please request you to please let me know who all are part of the non migrating family members?? is it your siblings or parents or anybody else??


----------



## gkkumar

bazidkhan said:


> Hellooooooooooo AAAAAAAAALLLL...
> 
> I have contacted by my CO today for arranging medical for my non.migrating family members.. Before this i was not aware of any CO, now when i have got CO i dont know. It from adelaide team 4.. Lets hope for the best..


Good to know, Bazid !! Medicals needed for non-migrating members also ? A bit suprised !! Good luck !! :tea:


----------



## samdam

mamunvega said:


> Can you clarify, non migrating family members. I understand, non migrating family members mean those who are not migrating with you and staying back at your home country. So, why do they need to do medicals...Can you clarify please...


yeah same question here :fish:


----------



## chiku2006

samdam said:


> yeah same question here :fish:


I think it is relevant if you are not planning to migrate with your wife and children and they need to know if god forbid anything goes wrong and a dependant has to join him in the future then he / she should be medically fit (this is my assumption)


----------



## samdam

chiku2006 said:


> I think it is relevant if you are not planning to migrate with your wife and children and they need to know if god forbid anything goes wrong and a dependant has to join him in the future then he / she should be medically fit (this is my assumption)


oh ok


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> I think it is relevant if you are not planning to migrate with your wife and children and they need to know if god forbid anything goes wrong and a dependant has to join him in the future then he / she should be medically fit (this is my assumption)


Chiku, I partially second your assumption. When the dependent has to join him, he will apply for a visa and then the medicals will be done as part of "their" visa process. Am a bit surprised they asked for medicals of non-migrating members. 

Bazid, do you have anything to say from your end ? Do you suspect anything for their query on non-migrating members ?

:drum:


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Chiku, I partially second your assumption. When the dependent has to join him, he will apply for a visa and then the medicals will be done as part of "their" visa process. Am a bit surprised they asked for medicals of non-migrating members.
> 
> :drum:


Kumar,

You have all the right to disagree with me... I had clearly mentioned that it is my assumption... I think Bazid can only answer this question as he has been asked to get medicals done of non migrating members, I would like to know who are non migrating members?? is it his parents, siblings or anybody else??


----------



## lovetosmack

mamunvega said:


> Can you clarify, non migrating family members. I understand, non migrating family members mean those who are not migrating with you and staying back at your home country. So, why do they need to do medicals...Can you clarify please...





chiku2006 said:


> Kumar,
> 
> You have all the right to disagree with me... I had clearly mentioned that it is my assumption... I think Bazid can only answer this question as he has been asked to get medicals done of non migrating members, I would like to know who are non migrating members?? is it his parents, siblings or anybody else??





gkkumar said:


> Chiku, I partially second your assumption. When the dependent has to join him, he will apply for a visa and then the medicals will be done as part of "their" visa process. Am a bit surprised they asked for medicals of non-migrating members.
> 
> Bazid, do you have anything to say from your end ? Do you suspect anything for their query on non-migrating members ?
> 
> :drum:



Non-migrating DEPENDENTS can be brought over later using other visas (visa numbers which I am not quite sure of.)

DIBP does not want to have a part of the family in Aus and dependents in their home country because of failed PCC or Medicals. Hence, all dependents weather migrating or not, need to undergo through PCC or Medicals. Only if all the dependents clear meds/PCC will the primary applicant get his grant. It's called as "One Fail All Fail" here on the forums. DIBP does not want to be the cause for splitting families in two countries based on Health or Character reasons.


----------



## Santhosh.15

lovetosmack said:


> Non-migrating DEPENDENTS can be brought over later using other visas (visa numbers which I am not quite sure of.)
> 
> DIBP does not want to have a part of the family in Aus and dependents in their home country because of failed PCC or Medicals. Hence, all dependents weather migrating or not, need to undergo through PCC or Medicals. Only if all the dependents clear meds/PCC will the primary applicant get his grant. It's called as "One Fail All Fail" here on the forums. DIBP does not want to be the cause for splitting families in two countries based on Health or Character reasons.


Hi

Is that mean my Parents/Siblings also will be asked to do medicals ??

Only my wife will be migrating with me, i have only provided detailsnof parents/siblings in Form 80.

Thanks for clarification in advance.

Santhosh


----------



## chiku2006

lovetosmack said:


> Non-migrating DEPENDENTS can be brought over later using other visas (visa numbers which I am not quite sure of.)
> 
> DIBP does not want to have a part of the family in Aus and dependents in their home country because of failed PCC or Medicals. Hence, all dependents weather migrating or not, need to undergo through PCC or Medicals. Only if all the dependents clear meds/PCC will the primary applicant get his grant. It's called as "One Fail All Fail" here on the forums. DIBP does not want to be the cause for splitting families in two countries based on Health or Character reasons.


I am curious to know whether Bazid did submit his wife's / children medicals or not??


----------



## chiku2006

battulas78 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is that mean my Parents/Siblings also will be asked to do medicals ??
> 
> Only my wife will be migrating with me, i have only provided detailsnof parents/siblings in Form 80.
> 
> Thanks for clarification in advance.
> 
> Santhosh


That's why I am also curious to know... my family comprises of five of us (me, wife, 2 children & my pet) pet has been sorted out already, he doesn't need a visa to migrate 

Now I need to understand whether I need to to get medicals done of my parents and siblings as well or not?


----------



## prseeker

battulas78 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is that mean my Parents/Siblings also will be asked to do medicals ??
> 
> Only my wife will be migrating with me, i have only provided detailsnof parents/siblings in Form 80.
> 
> Thanks for clarification in advance.
> 
> Santhosh


Hi Santhosh , 

Wats up bro , wats the status of your medicals ? Appeared for them yet ?

Regards 
PD


----------



## lovetosmack

battulas78 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is that mean my Parents/Siblings also will be asked to do medicals ??
> 
> Only my wife will be migrating with me, i have only provided detailsnof parents/siblings in Form 80.
> 
> Thanks for clarification in advance.
> 
> Santhosh


There are two aspects to look at here when we talk about non-migrating dependents.

-- One is Dependency and the other is their current migration status
Dependents means one who is totally dependent on you. If you have parents who are a couple, they are not dependent on you instead they are dependent on each other. Siblings are not dependents in most of the cases, unless you support them financially and other ways. Some examples of dependents would be single jobless parent (partner deceased or partner permanently disabled), step-son/daughter.

-- In some cases the dependents may not be able to migrate immediately owing various reasons like being in the middle of education, medical treatment, etc. They MAY choose to join the primary applicant later. It gets a bit complicated thereafter.

Santosh: Are your siblings dependent on you? Do you pay for all their expenses? Do they live in your house-hold?


----------



## lovetosmack

chiku2006 said:


> That's why I am also curious to know... my family comprises of five of us (me, wife, 2 children & my pet) pet has been sorted out already, he doesn't need a visa to migrate
> 
> Now I need to understand whether I need to to get medicals done of my parents and siblings as well or not?


Not required if your parents are not dependent on you and don't live with you in your house. As per Australian law, your parents/siblings are not your dependents even if you think they are as per our Indian culture.


----------



## lovetosmack

Answer these questions to understand dependency. _shel has drafted these questions to be simple and be able to understand dependency.

Do they live in your home?
Do they have any income?
Where are there/your parents?
Do you pay for all of their expenses. Food, housing, study fees etc?


----------



## Santhosh.15

lovetosmack said:


> There are two aspects to look at here when we talk about non-migrating dependents.
> 
> -- One is Dependency and the other is their current migration status
> Dependents means one who is totally dependent on you. If you have parents who are a couple, they are not dependent on you instead they are dependent on each other. Siblings are not dependents in most of the cases, unless you support them financially and other ways. Some examples of dependents would be single jobless parent (partner deceased or partner permanently disabled), step-son/daughter.
> 
> -- In some cases the dependents may not be able to migrate immediately owing various reasons like being in the middle of education, medical treatment, etc. They MAY choose to join the primary applicant later. It gets a bit complicated thereafter.
> 
> Santosh: Are your siblings dependent on you? Do you pay for all their expenses? Do they live in your house-hold?


Hi Love ( i wud call you love than lovetosmack...lol)

Thanks for your note buddy.

Nope, my siblings are not dependent on me neither my parents. However, my father in law deceased, mother in law is dependent on my brother in law. I am the primiary applicant in my case. So i guess, they may not require meds for anyone besides myself and my wife. Hopefully.

Thanks love....

Santhosh


----------



## rajajessie

*Congrats*



Zhuzhu99 said:


> Hey Mates,
> 
> I got the grant email today
> 
> Here is my timeline for all's reference:
> 
> Offshore, with spouse
> 
> Feb. 9: eLodge
> March 25: CO assigned
> April 14: VAC2 payment made
> April 22: Visa grant
> 
> Thanks to this forum and all the encouragement and help from the friends in this forum!!


Congrats Zhu,

Now go have QingDao or Mou Tai and celebrate 

Cheers,
R


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> Hi Santhosh ,
> 
> Wats up bro , wats the status of your medicals ? Appeared for them yet ?
> 
> Regards
> PD


Hi PD

Whts up brother...

Nope, ill be doing medicals by end of next week. Been on alchohol for everyday for a while....Pheww

Hows your Vacation, Heard it really hot in India....When are you doing meds and Wts status on your Indian PCC ??

See you soon brother...

Santhosh


----------



## chiku2006

rajajessie said:


> Congrats Zhu,
> 
> Now go have QingDao or Mou Tai and celebrate
> 
> Cheers,
> R


Tsing Tao not qingdao


----------



## rajajessie

chiku2006 said:


> Tsing Tao not qingdao


Thanks for corecting the TYPO mate 

Just excited to see some movement in 190. It's been a long dry spell for 190 applicants.


----------



## chiku2006

rajajessie said:


> Thanks for corecting the TYPO mate
> 
> Just excited to see some movement in 190. It's been a long dry spell for 190 applicants.


You are welcome dude !!

Yes its been slow from quite a while now !!


----------



## mmn

Zhuzhu99 said:


> Hey Mates,
> 
> I got the grant email today
> 
> Here is my timeline for all's reference:
> 
> Offshore, with spouse
> 
> Feb. 9: eLodge
> March 25: CO assigned
> April 14: VAC2 payment made
> April 22: Visa grant
> 
> Thanks to this forum and all the encouragement and help from the friends in this forum!!


:tea: cheers man!!



Good to hear the great news, BTW, i also provided VAC2 almost 2 months ago.....no progress. can u tell me if there is anything more required after VAC2 and did u upload or mail your CO the vac2 payment receipt before grant??


----------



## Zhuzhu99

mmn said:


> :tea: cheers man!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear the great news, BTW, i also provided VAC2 almost 2 months ago.....no progress. can u tell me if there is anything more required after VAC2 and did u upload or mail your CO the vac2 payment receipt before grant??


To me, VAC2 payment is the last step before the grant email. I mailed the payment receipt and also uploaded the payment receipt before the grant.

If you have paid VAC2 payment, probably your visa grant is under way


----------



## Zhuzhu99

rajajessie said:


> Congrats Zhu,
> 
> Now go have QingDao or Mou Tai and celebrate
> 
> Cheers,
> R


Thanks! Yeah, it is really a long wait


----------



## LynneHardaker

Zhuzhu99 said:


> To me, VAC2 payment is the last step before the grant email. I mailed the payment receipt and also uploaded the payment receipt before the grant. If you have paid VAC2 payment, probably your visa grant is under way


 hate to dampen things but I paid vac2 in January and still waiting 😥

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## SS70011005

mmn said:


> :tea: cheers man!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear the great news, BTW, i also provided VAC2 almost 2 months ago.....no progress. can u tell me if there is anything more required after VAC2 and did u upload or mail your CO the vac2 payment receipt before grant??


Hi whats VAC2


----------



## chennaiguy

chiku2006 said:


> my family comprises of five of us (me, wife, 2 children & my pet) pet has been sorted out already, he doesn't need a visa to migrate


Pet... LOL.. Couldn't control my laugh.... Funny buddy


----------



## lovetosmack

SS70011005 said:


> Hi whats VAC2


Its tuition fees paid for a dependent if they don't have proof of Functional English.


----------



## SS70011005

lovetosmack said:


> Its tuition fees paid for a dependent if they don't have proof of Functional English.


Ok. What if the dependent is child of 5 years. Even then you have to pay this? If I get the grant my daughter will be going to school anyway.


----------



## lovetosmack

SS70011005 said:


> Ok. What if the dependent is child of 5 years. Even then you have to pay this? If I get the grant my daughter will be going to school anyway.


Sorry I wasn't clear.

The 2nd installment of the Visa Application Charge for *dependents aged 18 years or over* with less than functional English must be paid before the visa is granted.


----------



## Alnaibii

I suppose VAC2 is 2nd Instalment - and it is only fr dependents over 18,


----------



## SS70011005

lovetosmack said:


> Sorry I wasn't clear.
> 
> The 2nd installment of the Visa Application Charge for *dependents aged 18 years or over* with less than functional English must be paid before the visa is granted.


Ok. so no VAC2 Payment for my daughter... correct? As for my wife, I am claiming partner skills points. So she doesn't need any VAC2 payment..


----------



## Alnaibii

If you claim points, then I assume she has IELTS with 6 or above. So NO, they will not ask you to pay.


----------



## SS70011005

Alnaibii said:


> If you claim points, then I assume she has IELTS with 6 or above. So NO, they will not ask you to pay.


Thanks.


----------



## gkkumar

lovetosmack said:


> Non-migrating DEPENDENTS can be brought over later using other visas (visa numbers which I am not quite sure of.)
> 
> DIBP does not want to have a part of the family in Aus and dependents in their home country because of failed PCC or Medicals. Hence, all dependents weather migrating or not, need to undergo through PCC or Medicals. Only if all the dependents clear meds/PCC will the primary applicant get his grant. It's called as "One Fail All Fail" here on the forums. DIBP does not want to be the cause for splitting families in two countries based on Health or Character reasons.



Guys, 

Now, this is making me a bit apprehensive. My father is expired and my mother lives with me now. She doesn't have any other income. But, my brother who also stays with us will take care of her while I travel to Australia. I have not been asked for medicals or PCC for her. Am I lucky here ?? If I am asked to prove that she is NOT dependent on me through evidences, then that would be an almost impossible task for me. 

FYI : I have received the "Delay Mail" recently and I assume my application is complete - meaning - I will not be asked for any further documentation now - please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## lovetosmack

gkkumar said:


> Guys,
> 
> Now, this is making me a bit apprehensive. My father is expired and my mother lives with me now. She doesn't have any other income. But, my brother who also stays with us will take care of her while I travel to Australia. I have not been asked for medicals or PCC for her. Am I lucky here ?? If I am asked to prove that she is NOT dependent on me through evidences, then that would be an almost impossible task for me.
> 
> FYI : I have received the "Delay Mail" recently and I assume my application is complete - meaning - I will not be asked for any further documentation now - please correct me if I am wrong.


Relax. I'm not sure how it works here. But proving dependency is difficult. Is your brother elder to you ? Is his income sufficient for them to live conveniently here ? That's enough to prove you are an independent family.


----------



## mmn

Zhuzhu99 said:


> To me, VAC2 payment is the last step before the grant email. I mailed the payment receipt and also uploaded the payment receipt before the grant.
> 
> If you have paid VAC2 payment, probably your visa grant is under way


:hug: that's very nice to hear.


----------



## trevnod

manmvk said:


> Hi, I also applied through an agent and he shared me three attachments.
> 
> 1. IMMI Visa Application Summary.pdf - (you will get your TRN in this)
> 2. IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received.pdf
> 3. Payment Receipt.
> 
> Your Agent quoting his/her "Organisation account". If we log in using this, we can see all details about his/her client. But you can create your own Immi Account.
> 
> Step one - Create an Immi Account using Immi website. a). click on log in to Immi Account. b). click on link "Individuals can create an ImmiAccount to".
> 
> Step two - After creating the Immi Account validate using the account using the link received to your email.
> 
> Step Three - Link your Immi Account to your visa application using your TRN, DOB, Passport Number and Family Name.
> 
> Now you can see all your details including the co- applicants.:lalala:
> 
> Cheers!




Can I get my medical and police check done before a case officer is assigned to me\asks for it??


----------



## Santhosh.15

trevnod said:


> Can I get my medical and police check done before a case officer is assigned to me\asks for it??


Yes my friend. You can. This way you can expedite process.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## lovetosmack

trevnod said:


> Can I get my medical and police check done before a case officer is assigned to me\asks for it??


Yes. You can and you should if you want to speed up the visa grant process. Could give a better suggestion if you write your timeline in your signature.


----------



## bazidkhan

chiku2006 said:


> I am curious to know whether Bazid did submit his wife's / children medicals or not??


Hi chiku and Kumar...

Actually there are two types of dependents in visa application from . one is migrating dependents, for which you submit all doc and fees as they will accompany you when travel to Aussie. And the 2nd one are non-migrating, who are also your real dependents but they are not accompanying you in your visa application but you still can apply them for visa when ever you intend to bring them to Australia. But if any your family member will not be included in your applic as migrating or non-migrating then you can not bring them to Aussie.
And i have included my wife and and three kids as non migrating as my wife don not want to accompany me right now. she proposed me to let her few years after when i would have settled well. As my visa is 489 provisional which do entitle us for any welfare like schooling, medical etc. where as 190 visa holder can avail all these. Thats why my wife do not to get in trouble.. lolz.
Best of luck for all your grants


----------



## Ozbabe

Zhuzhu99 said:


> Hey Mates,
> 
> I got the grant email today
> 
> Here is my timeline for all's reference:
> 
> Offshore, with spouse
> 
> Feb. 9: eLodge
> March 25: CO assigned
> April 14: VAC2 payment made
> April 22: Visa grant
> 
> Thanks to this forum and all the encouragement and help from the friends in this forum!!


Congrats. Best wishes for your future in Oz


----------



## gkkumar

Ozbabe said:


> Congrats. Best wishes for your future in Oz


Hi Ozbabe, 

Howz your post grant life ? When are you planning to fly to Australia ? How are the preparations going on ? arty:


----------



## p_sherman

Hi guys,

Finally got my 190 grant today. Don't have exact dates as I applied through an agent, but timelines are approximately as follows:

Lodged - mid-Dec (Vic, 2339)
CO - mid-Feb (T34)
Additional docs submitted - end-Feb
Grant - today
Flying off - mid-May 

Good luck for all still waiting. I think the avalanche of grants mentioned previously is coming sooner rather than later


----------



## Santhosh.15

p_sherman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally got my 190 grant today. Don't have exact dates as I applied through an agent, but timelines are approximately as follows:
> 
> Lodged - mid-Dec (Vic, 2339)
> CO - mid-Feb (T34)
> Additional docs submitted - end-Feb
> Grant - today
> Flying off - mid-May
> 
> Good luck for all still waiting. I think the avalanche of grants mentioned previously is coming sooner rather than later


Hi Man,

Congrats. Party time mate.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## VidyaS

p_sherman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally got my 190 grant today. Don't have exact dates as I applied through an agent, but timelines are approximately as follows:
> 
> Lodged - mid-Dec (Vic, 2339)
> CO - mid-Feb (T34)
> Additional docs submitted - end-Feb
> Grant - today
> Flying off - mid-May
> 
> Good luck for all still waiting. I think the avalanche of grants mentioned previously is coming sooner rather than later


Congrats Sherman :rockon:..


----------



## SS70011005

p_sherman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally got my 190 grant today. Don't have exact dates as I applied through an agent, but timelines are approximately as follows:
> 
> Lodged - mid-Dec (Vic, 2339)
> CO - mid-Feb (T34)
> Additional docs submitted - end-Feb
> Grant - today
> Flying off - mid-May
> 
> Good luck for all still waiting. I think the avalanche of grants mentioned previously is coming sooner rather than later


Congratulations on your grant!!


----------



## gkkumar

p_sherman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally got my 190 grant today. Don't have exact dates as I applied through an agent, but timelines are approximately as follows:
> 
> Lodged - mid-Dec (Vic, 2339)
> CO - mid-Feb (T34)
> Additional docs submitted - end-Feb
> Grant - today
> Flying off - mid-May
> 
> Good luck for all still waiting. I think the avalanche of grants mentioned previously is coming sooner rather than later


Congratulations Sherman !! Excellent news for all of us !! Have a blast in Aus !!


----------



## Bluegum2012

Zhuzhu99 said:


> Hey Mates,
> 
> I got the grant email today
> 
> Here is my timeline for all's reference:
> 
> Offshore, with spouse
> 
> Feb. 9: eLodge
> March 25: CO assigned
> April 14: VAC2 payment made
> April 22: Visa grant
> 
> Thanks to this forum and all the encouragement and help from the friends in this forum!!





p_sherman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally got my 190 grant today. Don't have exact dates as I applied through an agent, but timelines are approximately as follows:
> 
> Lodged - mid-Dec (Vic, 2339)
> CO - mid-Feb (T34)
> Additional docs submitted - end-Feb
> Grant - today
> Flying off - mid-May
> 
> Good luck for all still waiting. I think the avalanche of grants mentioned previously is coming sooner rather than later


Congratulations Both and hope the avalanche hit us soon with sweet news.


----------



## gkkumar

bazidkhan said:


> Hi chiku and Kumar...
> 
> Actually there are two types of dependents in visa application from . one is migrating dependents, for which you submit all doc and fees as they will accompany you when travel to Aussie. And the 2nd one are non-migrating, who are also your real dependents but they are not accompanying you in your visa application but you still can apply them for visa when ever you intend to bring them to Australia. But if any your family member will not be included in your applic as migrating or non-migrating then you can not bring them to Aussie.
> And i have included my wife and and three kids as non migrating as my wife don not want to accompany me right now. she proposed me to let her few years after when i would have settled well. As my visa is 489 provisional which do entitle us for any welfare like schooling, medical etc. where as 190 visa holder can avail all these. Thats why my wife do not to get in trouble.. lolz.
> Best of luck for all your grants


kewl Bazid !! :hug:


----------



## samdam

Looks like people from the Indian subcontinent are from High Risk Countries, hence the wait is longer  :clock:


----------



## decipline

samdam said:


> Looks like people from the Indian subcontinent are from High Risk Countries, hence the wait is longer  :clock:


Hi Samdam,

Not sure, but what I understand from the immi website, Low Risk & High Risk consideration is for Priority Group 1 & 2 for Subcalss - 119, 857, 121 & 856. It is not relevant for Subclass 189 & 190.

Link for your reference:- Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times

My understanding may be wrong, but just sharing based on my knowledge.

Any senior members can throw some light on the same.

Cheers


----------



## samdam

decipline said:


> Hi Samdam,
> 
> Not sure, but what I understand from the immi website, Low Risk & High Risk consideration is for Priority Group 1 & 2 for Subcalss - 119, 857, 121 & 856. It is not relevant for Subclass 189 & 190.
> 
> Link for your reference:- Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times
> 
> My understanding may be wrong, but just sharing based on my knowledge.
> 
> Any senior members can throw some light on the same.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for enlightening me :target:


----------



## mamunvega

decipline said:


> Hi Samdam,
> 
> Not sure, but what I understand from the immi website, Low Risk & High Risk consideration is for Priority Group 1 & 2 for Subcalss - 119, 857, 121 & 856. It is not relevant for Subclass 189 & 190.
> 
> Link for your reference:- Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times
> 
> My understanding may be wrong, but just sharing based on my knowledge.
> 
> Any senior members can throw some light on the same.
> 
> Cheers



Waiting is killing me....:ranger:


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Zhuzhu99 said:


> Hey Mates,
> 
> I got the grant email today
> 
> Here is my timeline for all's reference:
> 
> Offshore, with spouse
> 
> Feb. 9: eLodge
> March 25: CO assigned
> April 14: VAC2 payment made
> April 22: Visa grant
> 
> Thanks to this forum and all the encouragement and help from the friends in this forum!!


.

Congratulations Zhuzhu,

All the best, for your new life in Aussie. Have fun and enjoy yourself.

Btw, could you share what your occupation is.


----------



## mamunvega

decipline said:


> Hi Samdam,
> 
> Not sure, but what I understand from the immi website, Low Risk & High Risk consideration is for Priority Group 1 & 2 for Subcalss - 119, 857, 121 & 856. It is not relevant for Subclass 189 & 190.
> 
> Link for your reference:- Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times
> 
> My understanding may be wrong, but just sharing based on my knowledge.
> 
> Any senior members can throw some light on the same.
> 
> Cheers


as per my observation...candidates from HR countries need to pass a rigorous security check by ASIO....which is not fair in most of the cases...:tape2:


----------



## NirajK

I lodged my application today. (190) Wait starts.


----------



## gkkumar

NirajK said:


> I lodged my application today. (190) Wait starts.


Welcome to the waiting club !! I believe it should be on time for you - July 2014.


----------



## SS70011005

NirajK said:


> I lodged my application today. (190) Wait starts.


eace:


----------



## NirajK

gkkumar said:


> Welcome to the waiting club !! I believe it should be on time for you - July 2014.


Thanks. I am okay as long as any changes in rules on July 01, 2014 don't affect me. Will they?


----------



## Redtape

NirajK said:


> Thanks. I am okay as long as any changes in rules on July 01, 2014 don't affect me. Will they?


Based on my past experience it's unlikely to effect already lodged applications.

Cheers!!


----------



## riverstone

p_sherman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally got my 190 grant today. Don't have exact dates as I applied through an agent, but timelines are approximately as follows:
> 
> Lodged - mid-Dec (Vic, 2339)
> CO - mid-Feb (T34)
> Additional docs submitted - end-Feb
> Grant - today
> Flying off - mid-May
> 
> Good luck for all still waiting. I think the avalanche of grants mentioned previously is coming sooner rather than later


Hi sherman,

Congratulations, hope you could find your expectations in Australia

Good luck

Riverstone


----------



## SS70011005

Hi guys,

A friend of mine is also planning for 190. However, she has a peculiar problem. She has 2 different names (maiden name and post-marriage name). 

Her maiden name is in all her important documents like: Passport, education certificates, old job agreements. However, after marriage in other documents like PAN card, present employer, child's passport have her post-marriage name [i.e. different surname]. Now her IELTS will have Passport name (maiden name).

Does any one had a similar condition for spouse? What can she do in such situation?

Thank you for your help guys.


----------



## bazidkhan

gkkumar said:


> kewl Bazid !! :hug:


Hi Kumar,

As your and mine CO contacted us for additional documents. Now what do you think does it mean that all our submitted documents were fine and correct that why CO asked for more documents... And the whole process is going in right direction. These are just my assumptions.. because my CO asked for medical of wife and kids, it means that all proofs for my experience and qualification are correct/enough and regarding that CO dont need any more proof... what do you think about this??


----------



## gkkumar

bazidkhan said:


> Hi Kumar,
> 
> As your and mine CO contacted us for additional documents. Now what do you think does it mean that all our submitted documents were fine and correct that why CO asked for more documents... And the whole process is going in right direction. These are just my assumptions.. because my CO asked for medical of wife and kids, it means that all proofs for my experience and qualification are correct/enough and regarding that CO dont need any more proof... what do you think about this??


Hi Bazid, 

I am also under the same assumption - that all my documentation is complete thats why the CO sent the "Delay Email" - without asking for any further documentation, after my form 80 submission. Must be same for you as well - apart from medicals, he must have been satisfied with the other documentation provided. Good luck for your delay email or hopefully a grant email. :wink:


----------



## gkkumar

SS70011005 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A friend of mine is also planning for 190. However, she has a peculiar problem. She has 2 different names (maiden name and post-marriage name).
> 
> Her maiden name is in all her important documents like: Passport, education certificates, old job agreements. However, after marriage in other documents like PAN card, present employer, child's passport have her post-marriage name [i.e. different surname]. Now her IELTS will have Passport name (maiden name).
> 
> Does any one had a similar condition for spouse? What can she do in such situation?
> 
> Thank you for your help guys.


This is common for female applicants - maiden name and present name are always there. She will need to mention her names details in Form 80.


----------



## gkkumar

NirajK said:


> Thanks. I am okay as long as any changes in rules on July 01, 2014 don't affect me. Will they?


You've got the invitation and booked your ticket. Its not your concern now for what happens in July 2014. Cheers !!


----------



## mmn

p_sherman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally got my 190 grant today. Don't have exact dates as I applied through an agent, but timelines are approximately as follows:
> 
> Lodged - mid-Dec (Vic, 2339)
> CO - mid-Feb (T34)
> Additional docs submitted - end-Feb
> Grant - today
> Flying off - mid-May
> 
> Good luck for all still waiting. I think the avalanche of grants mentioned previously is coming sooner rather than later




:tea: Cheers man!!.....congrats!!


----------



## bazidkhan

gkkumar said:


> Hi Bazid,
> 
> I am also under the same assumption - that all my documentation is complete thats why the CO sent the "Delay Email" - without asking for any further documentation, after my form 80 submission. Must be same for you as well - apart from medicals, he must have been satisfied with the other documentation provided. Good luck for your delay email or hopefully a grant email. :wink:


Thanks alot..

One thing more,that I think is, we will get our grant letter in June at any date because as I am seeing people are getting their grants within four months average time.. So you can guess this also.. 
Best of luck for early grant


----------



## Pame

gkkumar said:


> Hi Bazid,
> 
> I am also under the same assumption - that all my documentation is complete thats why the CO sent the "Delay Email" - without asking for any further documentation, after my form 80 submission. Must be same for you as well - apart from medicals, he must have been satisfied with the other documentation provided. Good luck for your delay email or hopefully a grant email. :wink:


Hi gk,

Sorry to bother u. But, can u please tell me that, in ur delay mail, is it mentioned that ur application has been assessed and currently no further documents is required or was it more about planning levels and delay. 

Regards


----------



## er_viral

Hi Guys,

I read all post in this group...Thanks for sharing info...I am sharing my timelines..Wait & Watch..?!!!


----------



## gkkumar

Pame said:


> Hi gk,
> 
> Sorry to bother u. But, can u please tell me that, in ur delay mail, is it mentioned that ur application has been assessed and currently no further documents is required or was it more about planning levels and delay.
> 
> Regards


Hi Pame,

I do not see any clause stating - "my application has been accessed and currently no further documentation is required" - It talks only of planning levels and delay. 

I see you also received the delay email. Did your application contain the "no further documentation required" clause ? 

My assumption : Whether or not it contains the clause - its implicit that the application assess is complete. I haven't read any cases wherein CO asking for further documentation after sending out the "Delay Email". Lets hope for the best !!


----------



## gkkumar

er_viral said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I read all post in this group...Thanks for sharing info...I am sharing my timelines..Wait & Watch..?!!!


Your time lines are very close to mine. Welcome to the waiting club !!


----------



## gkkumar

bazidkhan said:


> Thanks alot..
> 
> One thing more,that I think is, we will get our grant letter in June at any date because as I am seeing people are getting their grants within four months average time.. So you can guess this also..
> Best of luck for early grant


Hopefully, we should !! :flypig:


----------



## Pame

gkkumar said:


> Hi Pame,
> 
> I do not see any clause stating - "my application has been accessed and currently no further documentation is required" - It talks only of planning levels and delay.
> 
> I see you also received the delay email. Did your application contain the "no further documentation required" clause ?
> 
> My assumption : Whether or not it contains the clause - its implicit that the application assess is complete. I haven't read any cases wherein CO asking for further documentation after sending out the "Delay Email". Lets hope for the best !!


Hi gk,

Yeah.....literally the body of mail is same and no CO until now asked for further documents after delay mail. But mine contained, no further documents..anyway, the ultimate result for all will be same ..i.e. 'GRANT'..Best of luck...


----------



## Ozbabe

gkkumar said:


> Hi Ozbabe,
> 
> Howz your post grant life ? When are you planning to fly to Australia ? How are the preparations going on ? arty:


Life post grant is less tense. I am applying for jobs at the moment but looking to move in July. I do not know anyone in SA so I will see if anyone on the SA forum would like to share an apartment for a bit. Thanks for asking.

Hope to hear your grant news


----------



## Ozbabe

p_sherman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally got my 190 grant today. Don't have exact dates as I applied through an agent, but timelines are approximately as follows:
> 
> Lodged - mid-Dec (Vic, 2339)
> CO - mid-Feb (T34)
> Additional docs submitted - end-Feb
> Grant - today
> Flying off - mid-May
> 
> Good luck for all still waiting. I think the avalanche of grants mentioned previously is coming sooner rather than later


Great! Congrats. I guess you are over the moon now.

All the best


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Hi Bazid,
> 
> I am also under the same assumption - that all my documentation is complete thats why the CO sent the "Delay Email" - without asking for any further documentation, after my form 80 submission. Must be same for you as well - apart from medicals, he must have been satisfied with the other documentation provided. Good luck for your delay email or hopefully a grant email. :wink:


I haven't heard anything, god knows when will my CO wake up and contact me..


----------



## carthik.annayan

carthik.annayan said:


> This is my profile is summary. Its been Close to 8 weeks and counting. No case officer has been assigned, No Communication via the application. Was there any Visa grants recently ? and i was told if you launch ur Visa application in Feb its generally Delayed, is that true ?
> 
> Visa : 190 State: ACT (Canberra)
> 
> ICT Support Engineer - 263212-60points || ACS: 17th Aug 2013 +ve: Nov 12,2013 || IELTS-7 overall || EOI: Nov 18,2013 || Invitation: Jan 29, 2014 ||Visa Lodged: Feb 27, 2014 || PCC: March 07, 2014 || Medicals: March 10, 2014 || CO Allocation: ? || Grant: ?



I've been assigned a case officer today. The Case officer, has requested for *Form 80 for myself and my Dependent. 
*
I'll upload the same tomorrow. 

I've received a mail from : [email protected]

Additionally, I've received the delay statement in the form of a PDF file. 

The DELAY MESSAGE
===============

IMPORTANT INFORMATION ABOUT YOUR VISA
The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration
Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa
category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning
levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard
timeframes.
The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited
number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be
longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas
in this category during this programme year.
As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I
cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website
(Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the
Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
I appreciate your patience in this matter.
=========================================================



Any Thoughts Anybody ?


----------



## chiku2006

carthik.annayan said:


> I've been assigned a case officer today. The Case officer, has requested for Form 80 for myself and my Dependent.
> 
> I'll upload the same tomorrow.
> 
> I've received a mail from : [email protected]
> 
> Additionally, I've received the delay statement in the form of a PDF file.
> 
> The DELAY MESSAGE
> ===============
> 
> IMPORTANT INFORMATION ABOUT YOUR VISA
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration
> Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa
> category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning
> levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard
> timeframes.
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited
> number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be
> longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas
> in this category during this programme year.
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I
> cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department&#146;s website
> (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the
> Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.
> =========================================================
> 
> Any Thoughts Anybody ?


Congrats Carthink for the CO allocation, I think since I had uploaded everything thats why my CO is not getting in touch with me..


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> I haven't heard anything, god knows when will my CO wake up and contact me..


Chiku sir, 

I believe you will get the grant directly !! Cheers !! :yo:


----------



## gkkumar

carthik.annayan said:


> I've been assigned a case officer today. The Case officer, has requested for *Form 80 for myself and my Dependent.
> *
> I'll upload the same tomorrow.
> 
> I've received a mail from : [email protected]
> 
> Additionally, I've received the delay statement in the form of a PDF file.
> 
> The DELAY MESSAGE
> ===============
> 
> IMPORTANT INFORMATION ABOUT YOUR VISA
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration
> Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa
> category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning
> levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard
> timeframes.
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited
> number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be
> longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas
> in this category during this programme year.
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I
> cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website
> (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the
> Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.
> =========================================================
> 
> 
> 
> Any Thoughts Anybody ?


Congratulations Carthik !!! Hope you get your grant soon !! :dance:


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Chiku sir,
> 
> I believe you will get the grant directly !! Cheers !! :yo:


Thanks kumar, I hope your wishes come true...


----------



## carthik.annayan

gkkumar said:


> Congratulations Carthik !!! Hope you get your grant soon !! :dance:


Gkkumar, 

Thanks. Hopefully, I receive my Grant after uploading Form 80.

Thanks,
Carthik


----------



## carthik.annayan

chiku2006 said:


> Congrats Carthink for the CO allocation, I think since I had uploaded everything thats why my CO is not getting in touch with me..


Chiku2006, Thanks! Like ppl in the forum are saying. You may be directly receiving your grant. You did a good thing by uploading all the documents upfront. I also did the same except the Form 80, which my Consultant mentioned was not mandatory until the case officer requests for it.


----------



## gkkumar

carthik.annayan said:


> Chiku2006, Thanks! Like ppl in the forum are saying. You may be directly receiving your grant. You did a good thing by uploading all the documents upfront. I also did the same except the Form 80, which my Consultant mentioned was not mandatory until the case officer requests for it.


Even my consultant did no upload my form 80 saying its not mandatory, even after I provided it before a couple of months.


----------



## gsukumar27

Hi
Just like you people even i lodged my visa on feb 3rd and got co on March 19th asking for additional docs which i submitted on april first week and i got an email from co saying due to limited quote for grants time frame cant be tell as of now but stil there are few places available ...am thinking if i cant get this month then it will be done in June/July as per new quota....waiting everyday checking my email now and then about it...190visa 263111


----------



## chiku2006

carthik.annayan said:


> Chiku2006, Thanks! Like ppl in the forum are saying. You may be directly receiving your grant. You did a good thing by uploading all the documents upfront. I also did the same except the Form 80, which my Consultant mentioned was not mandatory until the case officer requests for it.


I wish your words come true


----------



## Santhosh.15

carthik.annayan said:


> I've been assigned a case officer today. The Case officer, has requested for Form 80 for myself and my Dependent.
> 
> I'll upload the same tomorrow.
> 
> I've received a mail from : [email protected]
> 
> Additionally, I've received the delay statement in the form of a PDF file.
> 
> The DELAY MESSAGE
> ===============
> 
> IMPORTANT INFORMATION ABOUT YOUR VISA
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration
> Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa
> category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning
> levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard
> timeframes.
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited
> number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be
> longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas
> in this category during this programme year.
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I
> cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department&#146;s website
> (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the
> Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.
> =========================================================
> 
> Any Thoughts Anybody ?


Your grant has been boarded plane already. Should reach destination (Your mail box) anytime.

Wish you good luck mate and to everyone who has recieved delay mail.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## manofsteel

congratulations to all new grant holders! cheers! :rockon:


----------



## bazidkhan

carthik.annayan said:


> I've been assigned a case officer today. The Case officer, has requested for *Form 80 for myself and my Dependent.
> *
> I'll upload the same tomorrow.
> 
> I've received a mail from : [email protected]
> 
> Additionally, I've received the delay statement in the form of a PDF file.
> 
> The DELAY MESSAGE
> ===============
> 
> IMPORTANT INFORMATION ABOUT YOUR VISA
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration
> Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa
> category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning
> levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard
> timeframes.
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited
> number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be
> longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas
> in this category during this programme year.
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I
> cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website
> (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the
> Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.
> =========================================================
> 
> 
> 
> Any Thoughts Anybody ?


Hi carthick..
You received your CO today where as I received CO yesterday. However mine and your COs are from same group that is Adelaide team-4. lets hope for the best from this team and keep in touch if your CO updates you.. Thanks mate
And please show your signature so that we can your time line..


----------



## Santhosh.15

bazidkhan said:


> Hi carthick..
> You received your CO today where as I received CO yesterday. However mine and your COs are from same group that is Adelaide team-4. lets hope for the best from this team and keep in touch if your CO updates you.. Thanks mate
> And please show your signature so that we can your time line..


Good luck Bazid and Carthick.

Santhosh


----------



## bazidkhan

battulas78 said:


> Good luck Bazid and Carthick.
> 
> Santhosh


Thanks santhosh . And best of luck to you also for your visa..


----------



## Santhosh.15

bazidkhan said:


> Thanks santhosh . And best of luck to you also for your visa..


Thanks Bazid.

Santhosh


----------



## samdam

any new grants yetsterday? :flypig:


----------



## hsizan

p_sherman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally got my 190 grant today. Don't have exact dates as I applied through an agent, but timelines are approximately as follows:
> 
> Lodged - mid-Dec (Vic, 2339)
> CO - mid-Feb (T34)
> Additional docs submitted - end-Feb
> Grant - today
> Flying off - mid-May
> 
> Good luck for all still waiting. I think the avalanche of grants mentioned previously is coming sooner rather than later


Hey congrats....May I know ur CO initials...finally something from team34


----------



## samdam

hsizan said:


> Hey congrats....May I know ur CO initials...finally something from team34


Cool mine is also team 34 waiting since 27 th December 2013, isn't that a little too late!!


----------



## sah23

samdam said:


> Cool mine is also team 34 waiting since 27 th December 2013, isn't that a little too late!!


M waiting since 16th dec....submitted everytin on 21st feb....the great t34....is handling my case


----------



## Deejay_TNT

sah23 said:


> M waiting since 16th dec....submitted everytin on 21st feb....the great t34....is handling my case


My CO is from Team34 as well.
Lodged on Dec 24, submitted everything March 11 and still waiting.


----------



## bharathp

sah23 said:


> M waiting since 16th dec....submitted everytin on 21st feb....the great t34....is handling my case


Seems t34 is very slow


----------



## tuba

Hi everyone, 

We got the grant finally  Good luck to all


----------



## chiku2006

tuba said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We got the grant finally  Good luck to all


Yeahhhh great tuba!! All the best

Was it 189 or190?


----------



## tuba

Thanks, 
190 WA offshore


----------



## alexdiv

tuba said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We got the grant finally  Good luck to all


Many congrtz tuba... 
For me its been a month after receiving the delay email. Yet no signs of a grant... fed up with this waiting. ..


----------



## chiku2006

tuba said:


> Thanks,
> 190 WA offshore


Cool man!! Start preparing to start your life afresh !!!

When did you apply, cant see your timeline as I am accessing it on my mobile device


----------



## Bluegum2012

tuba said:


> Thanks,
> 190 WA offshore


Congratulations. Friends, so far 5 approvals this week and 3 190's if 'm not wrong.

Hope this pace will be carried forward in coming weeks aswell.


----------



## gkkumar

tuba said:


> Thanks,
> 190 WA offshore


Congratulations !! One more 190 is superb !! Three in this week !! Way to go !! T34 - from the most speculative team !! :rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## rajforu86

Deejay_TNT said:


> My CO is from Team34 as well.
> Lodged on Dec 24, submitted everything March 11 and still waiting.


Hi

My CO is from Team34 as well.
Lodged on Dec 5(onshore applicant), submitted everything March 5 and still waiting.
Raj


----------



## Alnaibii

A guy I know, who applied on 2nd of March, got CO today.


----------



## Santhosh.15

tuba said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We got the grant finally  Good luck to all


Hi Mate

Good luck. Congrats buddy !

Unable to see signature. Request you/anyone to write Visa lodgement/CO allocation/Delay email date here please.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15

Alnaibii said:


> A guy I know, who applied on 2nd of March, got CO today.


Cool buddy. Thats's 7 weeks.

Santhosh


----------



## riverstone

tuba said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We got the grant finally  Good luck to all


Hi tuba,
Congratulations, i am very happy for you, you deserve to be so relax. I hope everything will be excellent in Australia. I think we have same agent 

Good luck


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



tuba said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We got the grant finally  Good luck to all


Congratulations Tuba,

You grant has given us more hope for 190's.

All the best for your new life in Australia. Enjoyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

tuba said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We got the grant finally  Good luck to all


Congratulations, tuba!!!! Whoooohooooooo, Dec 13 case finalized - hope is high!


----------



## Bluegum2012

Deejay_TNT said:


> Congratulations, tuba!!!! Whoooohooooooo, Dec 13 case finalized - hope is high!


Hi Deejay, 

Another dec13th guy is waiting not from team 34 though.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Deejay_TNT

Bluegum2012 said:


> Hi Deejay,
> 
> Another dec13th guy is waiting not from team 34 though.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


On a different forum there is a forum member who lodged on Nov 22 and still waiting.


----------



## SS70011005

Deejay_TNT said:


> On a different forum there is a forum member who lodged on Nov 22 and still waiting.


BTW there are many other members like that. I saw some waiting since early 2013 too. Their medicals and PCC too have now expired. out:


----------



## Deejay_TNT

SS70011005 said:


> BTW there are many other members like that. I saw some waiting since early 2013 too. Their medicals and PCC too have now expired. out:


Yes, I know a couple of people like this. But they are on security checks.


----------



## SS70011005

Deejay_TNT said:


> Yes, I know a couple of people like this. But they are on security checks.


Mostly from India's neighboring country


----------



## RajSharma

Me from India, stil wating for Visa. Visa Lodged in 15/ Nov/2013, PCC & Medical submitted on 4 Feb 2014. Waiting for visa


----------



## SS70011005

RajSharma said:


> Me from India, stil wating for Visa. Visa Lodged in 15/ Nov/2013, PCC & Medical submitted on 4 Feb 2014. Waiting for visa


I take my words back.. :caked:


----------



## Deejay_TNT

SS70011005 said:


> Mostly from India's neighboring country


Those I know are from Russia.

But the tendency you noticed seems to take place. On this forum, citizens of Pakistan and Bangladesh seem to be sent to security checks more often than the citizens of other countries.


----------



## chiku2006

Deejay_TNT said:


> Those I know are from Russia.
> 
> But the tendency you noticed seems correct. On this forum, citizens of Pakistan and Bangladesh seem to be sent to security checks more often than the citizens of other countries.



You are right deeejay, applicants from bangaldesh and pakistan are taking much longer time because of rigorous security checks...


----------



## Santhosh.15

SS70011005 said:


> Mostly from India's neighboring country


I think it also got to do something with occupation code may be.

As i understand, massive percentage of Visa's across 189 & 190 are being issued to IT related job codes. Hence, perhaps DIBP is choosing & issuing remaining 190 Visa's to other categories as well to balance.

This is my guess, we can dig into last month Grants, probably will get a picture.

Asides, none of us can give exact answer for this 190 myth but DIBP.

Good luck everyone !!

Santhosh


----------



## rajajessie

tuba said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We got the grant finally  Good luck to all


Congrats Tuba!
Your wait has finally paid off nicely


----------



## carthik.annayan

battulas78 said:


> Your grant has been boarded plane already. Should reach destination (Your mail box) anytime.
> 
> Wish you good luck mate and to everyone who has received delay mail.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh


Santhosh, 

Thanks for your wishes. I hope to get my grant as soon as possible.

Thanks,
Carthik


----------



## praDe

I lodged my visa application on 12th March 2014 for 190 Vic. 

Does anybody have a clue when I will get a CO assigned? will it be in the next program year?


----------



## samdam

tuba said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We got the grant finally  Good luck to all


that's great, many congratulations ,

it also gives me a boost of patience, to continue the wait game :fingerscrossed:


----------



## carthik.annayan

Guys , 

A quick question. I 've read in various forums that , 

Adelaide GSM Team 04 is one of the best and the changes are much faster. is that true ? When was the last visa grant from this team ? Any thoughts anyone ?

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## RGK2013

praDe said:


> I lodged my visa application on 12th March 2014 for 190 Vic.
> 
> Does anybody have a clue when I will get a CO assigned? will it be in the next program year?


Hi Prade,
Same date.. but, a different class of VISA (489 NSW SS). I have'nt got mine as well 
Would you please lemme know when your turn comes? I will do the same if it happens on my end.
Cheers.


----------



## rajajessie

praDe said:


> I lodged my visa application on 12th March 2014 for 190 Vic.
> 
> Does anybody have a clue when I will get a CO assigned? will it be in the next program year?


Dear praDe,

I will suggest you to calmly wait as it is stated on the immi website that estimated CO allocation time for 190 applicants is within 7 weeks (https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm).
Also you do have to count in the public holidays as well in this time (like easter etc). 
So Keep Calm and Stay Hopeful My Friend


----------



## mamunvega

rajajessie said:


> Dear praDe,
> 
> I will suggest you to calmly wait as it is stated on the immi website that estimated CO allocation time for 190 applicants is within 7 weeks (https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm).
> Also you do have to count in the public holidays as well in this time (like easter etc).
> So Keep Calm and Stay Hopeful My Friend


We 190ers victims of ceiling or their self made regulation...we got nothing to do but to Wait patiently...At the end of everything, we all will be sailing down Harbor Bridge.......in the meantime, I am talking a chillpill....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## RajSharma

Today we cannot hope, as today is a public holiday in australia.


----------



## mamunvega

Dear all,

please be noted that there has been a new form 80 introduced which requires only past 10 years' resident history of yours. So, if you didn't upload the form 80 yet, have a look.....:d

thanks


----------



## Prithi 22

Hi All,

I have lodged my visa application on 21st March and uploaded all the required documents.
Looking at the pace of the visa grants........we might need to wait longer.
Can someone please help me with a doubt ...... if at all the non migrating dependants PCC or medicals are not clear.......will it result in primary applicant's visa refusal...... sorry for my ignorance 

Regards,
Prithi


----------



## Pame

Prithi 22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 21st March and uploaded all the required documents.
> Looking at the pace of the visa grants........we might need to wait longer.
> Can someone please help me with a doubt ...... if at all the non migrating dependants PCC or medicals are not clear.......will it result in primary applicant's visa refusal...... sorry for my ignorance
> 
> Regards,
> Prithi


Hi,

I guess..Yes...It is a 'all or none law'....As they dont want to split families based on medicals and PCC. Its better to get primary applicants and dependent migrant visas first as later there are much more options for the non migrating dependents visas. Please try more suggestions before u conclude. 

Regards


----------



## lovetosmack

Prithi 22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 21st March and uploaded all the required documents.
> Looking at the pace of the visa grants........we might need to wait longer.
> Can someone please help me with a doubt ...... if at all the non migrating dependants PCC or medicals are not clear.......will it result in primary applicant's visa refusal...... sorry for my ignorance
> 
> Regards,
> Prithi


It depends on whether they are actually dependents. If they are indeed dependents like children, then if they don't clear Meds/PCC then the entire application is rejected.

How are these non-migrating dependents related to you?


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



RajSharma said:


> Me from India, stil wating for Visa. Visa Lodged in 15/ Nov/2013, PCC & Medical submitted on 4 Feb 2014. Waiting for visa


HI Raj,

Please update your signature, would be helpful.

BTW, could you kindly share your subclass and occupation.


----------



## hsizan

samdam said:


> Cool mine is also team 34 waiting since 27 th December 2013, isn't that a little too late!!



waiting since 15 dec


----------



## hsizan

tuba said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We got the grant finally  Good luck to all



congrats...party time


----------



## RajSharma

Sure!
Occupation: Human Resource Adviser-223111
State : WA
Invitation received : Sept'13
Visa Filed : 15 Nov 203
PCC & Medical submitted: 4-Feb-2014
Mail received from CO regarding delay in Visa: 26-Mar-2014
Waiting impatiently for VISA.......


----------



## Prithi 22

lovetosmack said:


> It depends on whether they are actually dependents. If they are indeed dependents like children, then if they don't clear Meds/PCC then the entire application is rejected.
> 
> How are these non-migrating dependents related to you?


Hi

The non migrating dependent is my spouse.


----------



## praDe

RGK2013 said:


> Hi Prade,
> Same date.. but, a different class of VISA (489 NSW SS). I have'nt got mine as well
> Would you please lemme know when your turn comes? I will do the same if it happens on my end.
> Cheers.


Wll do.


----------



## lovetosmack

Prithi 22 said:


> Hi
> 
> The non migrating dependent is my spouse.


Yes. Then it's going to be a one-fail-all-fail thing. He/She has to clear Meds/PCC.


----------



## carthik.annayan

carthik.annayan said:


> Guys ,
> 
> A quick question. I 've read in various forums that ,
> 
> Adelaide GSM Team 04 is one of the best and the changes are much faster. is that true ? When was the last visa grant from this team ? Any thoughts anyone ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Carthik



Guys Any thoughts on this ?? What has been the trend with Adelaide GSM Team 04 ?

Thanks,
Carthik


----------



## LynneHardaker

That's my team received the delay email beginning of March heard nothing since. Visa lodged mid Jan inc meds and PCC


----------



## Santhosh.15

LynneHardaker said:


> That's my team received the delay email beginning of March heard nothing since. Visa lodged mid Jan inc meds and PCC


I have a fe


----------



## Santhosh.15

LynneHardaker said:


> That's my team received the delay email beginning of March heard nothing since. Visa lodged mid Jan inc meds and PCC


I have a feeling that in 190 atleast DIBP is looking to issue grants in occupation codes where not many visa's are issued to balance out as we all know almost close to 70% are being granted to IT or IT related job codes. 

Guys, it can hurt many as majority are from those job codes, but isnt fair to have others to have a go ???

For instance, in my job code, out of 3045 possible visas only 145 issued till today, So off entire 3045 belongs to 190, with only 145, i am told to wait till july, is it fair?? For what ?? Well, you say it is DIBP decision, but now you criticise same....

Anyone belongs to It related codes/ HR codes, pls think before throw away your frustration.....

I am sorry if i had hurt you even unintentionally.....

I have been around for a while, i have never written such a long post, but i am compelled today, thanks to all impatient souls.

Santhosh


----------



## samdam

battulas78 said:


> I have a feeling that in 190 atleast DIBP is looking to issue grants in occupation codes where not many visa's are issued to balance out as we all know almost close to 70% are being granted to IT or IT related job codes.
> 
> Guys, it can hurt many as majority are from those job codes, but isnt fair to have others to have a go ???
> 
> For instance, in my job code, out of 3045 possible visas only 145 issued till today, So off entire 3045 belongs to 190, with only 145, i am told to wait till july, is it fair?? For what ?? Well, you say it is DIBP decision, but now you criticise same....
> 
> Anyone belongs to It related codes/ HR codes, pls think before throw away your frustration.....
> 
> I am sorry if i had hurt you even unintentionally.....
> 
> I have been around for a while, i have never written such a long post, but i am compelled today, thanks to all impatient souls.
> 
> Santhosh


Chill santhosh, you just expressed your frustration, that's fine. You would laugh at it once you get your grant till then keep :fingerscrossed: and keep improving/practicing your skill sets.


----------



## rajforu86

battulas78 said:


> I have a feeling that in 190 atleast DIBP is looking to issue grants in occupation codes where not many visa's are issued to balance out as we all know almost close to 70% are being granted to IT or IT related job codes.
> 
> Guys, it can hurt many as majority are from those job codes, but isnt fair to have others to have a go ???
> 
> For instance, in my job code, out of 3045 possible visas only 145 issued till today, So off entire 3045 belongs to 190, with only 145, i am told to wait till july, is it fair?? For what ?? Well, you say it is DIBP decision, but now you criticise same....
> 
> Anyone belongs to It related codes/ HR codes, pls think before throw away your frustration.....
> 
> I am sorry if i had hurt you even unintentionally.....
> 
> I have been around for a while, i have never written such a long post, but i am compelled today, thanks to all impatient souls.
> 
> Santhosh


Hi 
Nothing like that many IT people are also waiting from Dec mate(like me that too an onshore applicant)...still waiting...it's totally DIBP decision whom to give
So just chill
Raj


----------



## er_viral

We can just wait and check for news!


----------



## mmn

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> Nothing like that many IT people are also waiting from Dec mate(like me that too an onshore applicant)...still waiting...it's totally DIBP decision whom to give
> So just chill
> Raj


Lodged in nov2013......till waiting after paying VAC2 nearly 2 months ago.


----------



## er_viral

mmn said:


> Lodged in nov2013......till waiting after paying VAC2 nearly 2 months ago.


Hi mmn,

Please share your timeline...:juggle:


----------



## er_viral

DIBP Introduces Credit Card Surcharge Fees

Now surcharge in Visa fees!!!! Check above link...We escaped safely.


----------



## chiku2006

er_viral said:


> DIBP Introduces Credit Card Surcharge Fees
> 
> Now surcharge in Visa fees!!!! Check above link...We escaped safely.


Phew !!!


----------



## tambarus

hsizan said:


> waiting since 15 dec


Me too waiting since 6 Feb 2014. No communication from my CO PM. No delay emails and stuff like dat i received. It would have been great to understand what's causing delay. Lets see ... will mail CO if no communication from CO in next few days.

Till that time, i will be doing some studies and trying to get more market acceptance by adding few more certifications. Appearing for MSP next week MSP foundation and week after for MSP practitioner.


----------



## damiloo

mamunvega said:


> Dear all,
> 
> please be noted that there has been a new form 80 introduced which requires only past 10 years' resident history of yours. So, if you didn't upload the form 80 yet, have a look.....:d
> 
> thanks


Hi -The latest form introduced is on 3-Apr and that requires 30yrs ofpast history for every thing 
where have u found this 10 yrs history guideline ?


----------



## max1978

*190 visa query- VERY URGENT - PLS REPLY*

Hi guys

Just another query for visa 190. I have submitted my application for 190. Now when I upload all the documents do they need to be certified or can I just scan the original and upload?

If certification is required who can certify it?

PLS REPLY AS IT IS VERY URGENT


----------



## lovetosmack

max1978 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just another query for visa 190. I have submitted my application for 190. Now when I upload all the documents do they need to be certified or can I just scan the original and upload?
> 
> If certification is required who can certify it?
> 
> PLS REPLY AS IT IS VERY URGENT



Any SCANNED document (jpg or pdf), if looks black-and-white, has to be notarized. If the colors show up richly, then upload it as it is.


----------



## max1978

*Query for 190 visa- VERY URGENT - PLS REPLY*



lovetosmack said:


> Any SCANNED document (jpg or pdf), if looks black-and-white, has to be notarized. If the colors show up richly, then upload it as it is.



I am currently working in Saudi Arabia and hence cannot notarise the same. Can I upload the original if the colour shows richly.

If not please let me know who else can certify them.

Thanks


----------



## Pame

max1978 said:


> I am currently working in Saudi Arabia and hence cannot notarise the same. Can I upload the original if the colour shows richly.
> 
> If not please let me know who else can certify them.
> 
> Thanks


Hi

Please upload the original scanned certificates. It is more than fine.


----------



## gkkumar

New week, new hope !!! Lets hope for some grants this week as well !! layball:


----------



## samdam

gkkumar said:


> New week, new hope !!! Lets hope for some grants this week as well !! layball:


Yeah mate, new week new hope!


----------



## Sauib

Waiting wating,,,,...:bored:


----------



## thanks001

Got reply from CO ,asked about the time for 190 visa:-

Hi

Thanks for the information, please email me the police clearance when you have it available to you.

The application will be placed on a list once all documents are ready as the number of sponsored applications is capped for the program year. We will know some more when the time comes.


----------



## chiku2006

thanks001 said:


> Got reply from CO ,asked about the time for 190 visa:-
> 
> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the information, please email me the police clearance when you have it available to you.
> 
> The application will be placed on a list once all documents are ready as the number of sponsored applications is capped for the program year. We will know some more when the time comes.


Please share your time lines !


----------



## er_viral

lucky buddy!..Just upload PCC u will be in main queue! Best Luck!


----------



## samdam

Good morning fellas, any new grants yesterday?


----------



## luckyduck12

samdam said:


> Good morning fellas, any new grants yesterday?


Someone from another forum got 190 granted today.
Lodged on 20/1/14 , CO after 7 weeks, grant 7 weeks after CO, so 14 weeks wait in total


----------



## chiku2006

luckyduck12 said:


> Someone from another forum got 190 granted today.
> Lodged on 20/1/14 , CO after 7 weeks, grant 7 weeks after CO, so 14 weeks wait in total


Thats good to know that they are sticking to their timelines (almost)

I have noticed that they are clearing applications till mid feb in April 14... balance applications will get cleared around may / june


----------



## luckyduck12

chiku2006 said:


> Thats good to know that they are sticking to their timelines (almost)
> 
> I have noticed that they are clearing applications till mid feb in April 14... balance applications will get cleared around may / june


Someone got lucky applied from 5/3 got speedy grant by 31/3 but in general I see people got CO by 7 weeks and the process starts from there.

How did you come to know you got CO chiku? Did you CO ask for anything at all?


----------



## chiku2006

luckyduck12 said:


> Someone got lucky applied from 5/3 got speedy grant by 31/3 but in general I see people got CO by 7 weeks and the process starts from there.
> 
> How did you come to know you got CO chiku? Did you CO ask for anything at all?


This March applicant has to be 189...

My agent had sent an email to find out about CO and came to know that we already have one in place... didn't ask for anything. .


----------



## luckyduck12

chiku2006 said:


> This March applicant has to be 189...
> 
> My agent had sent an email to find out about CO and came to know that we already have one in place... didn't ask for anything. .


Mmm I am not sure, he might put down the wrong subclass 
Sush	Onshore	190 NSW	262113 - Systems Administrator 60 points
applied 5-Mar-2014
CO 31-Mar-2014
Grant 31-Mar-2014 
Direct grant


----------



## chiku2006

luckyduck12 said:


> Mmm I am not sure, he might put down the wrong subclass
> Sush	Onshore	190 NSW	262113 - Systems Administrator 60 points
> applied 5-Mar-2014
> CO 31-Mar-2014
> Grant 31-Mar-2014
> Direct grant


Onshore moves very fast, so it must be 190 then...


----------



## prasanth_aus

Hi Guys,

I Lodged 190 visa on 5th November 2013. Front loaded all documents. 26-01-2014 Co contacted and request for extra documents. 28-03-2014 I submitted the documents. Until now no reply... It is going to be 6 months on 05-May-2014.... Don't know when will I get the golden mail... waiting .. waiting .. and waiting.. really taking too long.. Frustrated.....


----------



## chiku2006

prasanth_aus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I Lodged 190 visa on 5th November 2013. Front loaded all documents. 26-01-2014 Co contacted and request for extra documents. 28-03-2014 I submitted the documents. Until now no reply... It is going to be 6 months on 05-May-2014.... Don't know when will I get the golden mail... waiting .. waiting .. and waiting.. really taking too long.. Frustrated.....


What took you so long to submit docs? You took over 2 months!!! Your case must be on hold as well because of visa cap....


----------



## prasanth_aus

chiku2006 said:


> What took you so long to submit docs? You took over 2 months!!! Your case must be on hold as well because of visa cap....


Hi Chikku,

Co asked me to get TRA point test advice.. Which TRA took 2 months to send me.. that's y delayed.. So they will be considering like I have completed the application on March 28? So need to wait till july ?


----------



## olways

I am waiting since July for my 190. It is indeed very frustrating wait. No status change since November. External checks are taking forever.


----------



## prasanth_aus

olways said:


> I am waiting since July for my 190. It is indeed very frustrating wait. No status change since November. External checks are taking forever.


Hi Olways,

Which country u belongs to ?


----------



## rajforu86

chiku2006 said:


> Thats good to know that they are sticking to their timelines (almost)
> 
> I have noticed that they are clearing applications till mid feb in April 14... balance applications will get cleared around may / june


Hi chiku

There are many more who lodged in December..but still waiting..Like me and many others..

No one can guess what exactly they are doing...

Raj


----------



## chiku2006

rajforu86 said:


> Hi chiku
> 
> There are many more who lodged in December..but still waiting..Like me and many others..
> 
> No one can guess what exactly they are doing...
> 
> Raj


Hey Raj

Do you mind sharing your timeline please..

Chiku


----------



## rajforu86

chiku2006 said:


> Hey Raj
> 
> Do you mind sharing your timeline please..
> 
> Chiku


Hi chiku

Not at all mate..please find below my details:

190 onshore VIC SS 261314- software tester
Visa lodgement date: 5/12/2013
CO allocation date: 23/01/2014
My documentation submission date(PCC & Medical) : 5/03/2014
Grant: pending..
CO teamM Team 34 Brisbane

No idea what they are doing..:-(

Raj


----------



## chiku2006

olways said:


> I am waiting since July for my 190. It is indeed very frustrating wait. No status change since November. External checks are taking forever.


Hi

If you are from Pakistan / Bangladesh then I presume your visa process time will be in the range of 12-18 months, this is what I have seen in other threads where applicants are from these two countries...


----------



## chiku2006

rajforu86 said:


> Hi chiku
> 
> Not at all mate..please find below my details:
> 
> 190 onshore VIC SS 261314- software tester
> Visa lodgement date: 5/12/2013
> CO allocation date: 23/01/2014
> My documentation submission date(PCC & Medical) : 5/03/2014
> Grant: pending..
> CO teamM Team 34 Brisbane
> 
> No idea what they are doing..:-(
> 
> Raj


I feel that you took long in submitting your docs, hence, this delay.

However, onshore applications are processed much faster than offshore, why don't you send an email to your CO enquiring about status of your application... you should have had your grant by now (according to me).

From how long you have been in Australia, if its a short period then that may be the reason of this delay (I guess)


----------



## rajforu86

chiku2006 said:


> I feel that you took long in submitting your docs, hence, this delay.
> 
> However, onshore applications are processed much faster than offshore, why don't you send an email to your CO enquiring about status of your application... you should have had your grant by now (according to me).
> 
> From how long you have been in Australia, if its a short period then that may be the reason of this delay (I guess)


Hi chiku

I reached her over phone twice..after that mailed 3 times..but every time I got the same reply from her. That standard mail and that same ans from her also..

I am here since Nov 2013 .Is it a short duration according to them.

Raj


----------



## rajforu86

chiku2006 said:


> I feel that you took long in submitting your docs, hence, this delay.
> 
> However, onshore applications are processed much faster than offshore, why don't you send an email to your CO enquiring about status of your application... you should have had your grant by now (according to me).
> 
> From how long you have been in Australia, if its a short period then that may be the reason of this delay (I guess)


Sorry from November 2012...

Raj


----------



## chiku2006

rajforu86 said:


> Sorry from November 2012...
> 
> Raj


Hang in here buddy, you will have your grant soon!

Don't send her any reminders or call her up... it can back fire as well... take it easy. I think your grant will happen anytime !!


----------



## rajforu86

chiku2006 said:


> Hang in here buddy, you will have your grant soon!
> 
> Don't send her any reminders or call her up... it can back fire as well... take it easy. I think your grant will happen anytime !!


Hahahhaha....I left her in her condition..no more contact..

Raj


----------



## rajforu86

chiku2006 said:


> Hang in here buddy, you will have your grant soon!
> 
> Don't send her any reminders or call her up... it can back fire as well... take it easy. I think your grant will happen anytime !!


Hi chiku
My only doubt is if she has remembered my case or not..that's y called her twice...bcos I can give you one another example..one of my colleague with same occupation..lodged his visa on 26/01/2014..CO assigned 15/03/2014..by then he submitted everything..got his grant 22/01/2013...
Most surprising thing is same occupation..same duration in Aus..He is sitting near to me every day...score is also 60 only

His CO Team was Team 4 Adelaide...n his wife was working..

Raj


----------



## mmn

chiku2006 said:


> Thats good to know that they are sticking to their timelines (almost)
> 
> I have noticed that they are clearing applications till mid feb in April 14... balance applications will get cleared around may / june


Wish they could clear mine in this April ......i lodged in Nov 2013...


----------



## manueel

Hi guys .. !!!
It's not that onshore application process fast ... I got invited on 12 Feb n applied on 14 February n got CO on 1 April n submited Form 80,IELTS n uploaded on 2 April .. 
Till now nothing ..!!! It's system Admin ..!! 
I gonna email tonite my CO


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*

Hi All,

Any one aware of Team 14 - Brisbane. Would be great to hear if any one had this team processing their applications and how is their speed.


----------



## Pame

Neville Smith said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any one aware of Team 14 - Brisbane. Would be great to hear if any one had this team processing their applications and how is their speed.


Hi smith, finally congrats on getting co...


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Pame said:


> Hi smith, finally congrats on getting co...


Hi Pame,

Actually, just got to understand that my application is with team 14-brisbane, NO CO has been assigned Yet...


----------



## Santhosh.15

prasanth_aus said:


> Hi Chikku,
> 
> Co asked me to get TRA point test advice.. Which TRA took 2 months to send me.. that's y delayed.. So they will be considering like I have completed the application on March 28? So need to wait till july ?


Buddy

Quick question. Any reason why CO requested TRA. 

In my case Vetassess assessed only one employment of four organizations I worked as minimum required is 1 year assessment. But I am claiming points for 8 years. Do you suggest, I should also go for TRA.

Kindly share your experience. Thanks.

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## Santhosh.15

prasanth_aus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I Lodged 190 visa on 5th November 2013. Front loaded all documents. 26-01-2014 Co contacted and request for extra documents. 28-03-2014 I submitted the documents. Until now no reply... It is going to be 6 months on 05-May-2014.... Don't know when will I get the golden mail... waiting .. waiting .. and waiting.. really taking too long.. Frustrated.....


Hi Praahanth

I have a query regs TRA. Can you help pls.

I am claiming points for 8 years with four organizations but Vetassess assessed only 1 company since that is min required.

Can you share your experience pls. Is it required for me as well.

Truly appreciate your views.

Thanks buddy.

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## gkkumar

*Any 190 grants today ?*

Guys,

Any 190 grants today ? :typing:


----------



## chiku2006

battulas78 said:


> Buddy
> 
> Quick question. Any reason why CO requested TRA.
> 
> In my case Vetassess assessed only one employment of four organizations I worked as minimum required is 1 year assessment. But I am claiming points for 8 years. Do you suggest, I should also go for TRA.
> 
> Kindly share your experience. Thanks.
> 
> Santhosh
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


What is TRA and under what circumstances do you need it?


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any 190 grants today ? :typing:


I didnt see any !


----------



## Santhosh.15

chiku2006 said:


> I didnt see any !


Mee too....LoL.

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## chiku2006

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Pame,
> 
> Actually, just got to understand that my application is with team 14-brisbane, NO CO has been assigned Yet...


How did you reach this understanding that its with team 14 brisbane.. pleadet enlighten us !


----------



## bazidkhan

prasanth_aus said:


> Hi Chikku,
> 
> Co asked me to get TRA point test advice.. Which TRA took 2 months to send me.. that's y delayed.. So they will be considering like I have completed the application on March 28? So need to wait till july ?


Hi prasanth_aus,

hope you are fine. 
Please tell me what is your occupation, and have you got any assessment already from TRA before applying TRA points advice ?
Actually i have also done skill assessment from TRA for occupation of Telecommunication Technician i.e 342414. You can see my signature also at the bottom.
Now I am so confuse, whether I would need TRA points advice or not ?
Please give your details. Best of luck for your grant.


----------



## chiku2006

bazidkhan said:


> Hi prasanth_aus,
> 
> hope you are fine.
> Please tell me what is your occupation, and have you got any assessment already from TRA before applying TRA points advice ?
> Actually i have also done skill assessment from TRA for occupation of Telecommunication Technician i.e 342414. You can see my signature also at the bottom.
> Now I am so confuse, whether I would need TRA points advice or not ?
> Please give your details. Best of luck for your grant.


Hey Bazid

Have you got your CO??

Any news buddy !!


----------



## carthik.annayan

Disappointing that we don't have any grants for this week. My Case officer was assigned almost a week back, and she requested for form 80. I've submitted the same the very next day. Should i send a follow-up email sometime around next week, requesting for the status ?

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## bazidkhan

chiku2006 said:


> Hey Bazid
> 
> Have you got your CO??
> 
> Any news buddy !!


Yes chikoo,
I have got CO from adelaide Team-4. he asked for med of wife and kids on last 22 April 14.
I have heard that Team 4 Adelaide COs are very nice and quick.. Lets see wat happen ?


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



chiku2006 said:


> How did you reach this understanding that its with team 14 brisbane.. pleadet enlighten us !


Hi Pame,

The representative whom i talked to, looked at my TRN and told me, my application has been allocated to team 14 - Brisbane. 

She also said that, the system does not say an CO has been allocated.


----------



## chiku2006

bazidkhan said:


> Yes chikoo,
> I have got CO from adelaide Team-4. he asked for med of wife and kids on last 22 April 14.
> I have heard that Team 4 Adelaide COs are very nice and quick.. Lets see wat happen ?


Sorry being so ignorant but now I remember you are not taking your spouse and kid with you and CO had asked you to get their medicals done as well, right??

So, have their medicals uploaded?

All the best man !!


----------



## chiku2006

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Pame,
> 
> The representative whom i talked to, looked at my TRN and told me, my application has been allocated to team 14 - Brisbane.
> 
> She also said that, the system does not say an CO has been allocated.


I have observed that at this point of time CO's are getting allocated to the applications of week commencing 17/02...


----------



## Bluegum2012

carthik.annayan said:


> Disappointing that we don't have any grants for this week. My Case officer was assigned almost a week back, and she requested for form 80. I've submitted the same the very next day. Should i send a follow-up email sometime around next week, requesting for the status ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Carthik


Only 2 days down and 3 more days to go, 60% of glass is still full. Be +ve and of course you are that's why this anxiety. Don't rush yourself if they require any sort of information from you they would definitely in touch with you doesn't matter how busy you are they would establish a contact. This process is holding your nerves mate. BTW I've seen one person granted 190 in this week from a different forum.Which means it's still on.

Cheers!!


----------



## chiku2006

Bluegum2012 said:


> Only 2 days down and 3 more days to go, 60% of glass is still full. Be +ve and of course you are that's why this anxiety. Don't rush yourself if they require any sort of information from you they would definitely in touch with you doesn't matter how busy you are they would establish a contact. This process is holding your nerves mate. BTW I've seen one person granted 190 in this week from a different forum.Which means it's still on.
> 
> Cheers!!


Thank you for bringing positivity to the forum, cheers mate !!


----------



## carthik.annayan

Bluegum2012 said:


> Only 2 days down and 3 more days to go, 60% of glass is still full. Be +ve and of course you are that's why this anxiety. Don't rush yourself if they require any sort of information from you they would definitely in touch with you doesn't matter how busy you are they would establish a contact. This process is holding your nerves mate. BTW I've seen one person granted 190 in this week from a different forum.Which means it's still on.
> 
> Cheers!!


Thanks Buddy for those encouraging words. I'm very positive and looking forward to it as my university admissions are also dependent on this visa grant  Hope we get our grants soon!

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## Bluegum2012

carthik.annayan said:


> looking forward to it as my university admissions are also dependent on this visa grant
> 
> Cheers,
> Carthik


Sounds bit interesting. R u Planning to study something or related to some college stuff??


----------



## carthik.annayan

Bluegum2012 said:


> Sounds bit interesting. R u Planning to study something or related to some college stuff??


I plan to study and work at the same time. The advantage of Studying in a PR Visa is ur Tuition fees comes down by at-least 40-50% Any ways, if my visa arrives late, i'll have to defer my admissions to the next intake & Go only for Work until then 

Hope we all receive our grants ASAP! 


Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## Pame

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Pame,
> 
> The representative whom i talked to, looked at my TRN and told me, my application has been allocated to team 14 - Brisbane.
> 
> She also said that, the system does not say an CO has been allocated.


Hi smith,

No worries as far as, my opinion u are one of the most eligible candidate for a direct grant. Best of luck.


----------



## ahmedimtiaz

Hi there,

I've been following this forum fore more than a month watching you wonderful people inspiring each other all the time. Anyhow, so the admin blocked me from being a 'ghost' user so I signed up and thought might-as-well say 'hi'. So yeah...nice to meet everyone. Here's my timeline (for some reason, I'm not given 'permission' to have a signature...any idea why?). Looking forward to your comments. Cheers!

University Lecturer - 242111 (offshore) - 75 points ** VETASSESS lodged: 13th January 2013 ** Cleared: 9th May 2013 ** IELTS: 8.5 ** EOI: 18th July 2013 ** Invitation: 9th September 2013 ** Visa Lodged: 8th November 2013 ** CO Allocation: 17th January 2014 (Brisbane, Team 33) ** PCC, Medicals & Form 80: 7th February 2014 ** Medicals of newborn child: 20th March 2014 ** Grant: tick....tock...tick...tock...


----------



## ahmedimtiaz

(Duplicate post. Requesting admin to delete this)


----------



## er_viral

chiku2006 said:


> I have observed that at this point of time CO's are getting allocated to the applications of week commencing 17/02...


hey Chiku,
u got CO, thats nice! whats next?!


----------



## Ghaith

Hi Guys , it seems we are all in the same boat , 

i have got the email from my CO about the delay as well 

the only thing we can do right now is to sharpen our skills and gain more experience in our domains and prepare our self for the big move.


----------



## prasanth_aus

bazidkhan said:


> Hi prasanth_aus,
> 
> hope you are fine.
> Please tell me what is your occupation, and have you got any assessment already from TRA before applying TRA points advice ?
> Actually i have also done skill assessment from TRA for occupation of Telecommunication Technician i.e 342414. You can see my signature also at the bottom.
> Now I am so confuse, whether I would need TRA points advice or not ?
> Please give your details. Best of luck for your grant.


Hi Bazidkhan,

My occupation is First class machinist . I got positive skill assessment on 2 -October 2013. Lodged visa on 5th November.. In January 2014 once co allocated he requested to do Point test advice.. It must not be same for all applicants.. really depends on CO. How ever you may proceed to apply TRA point advice if you wants... It strengthen your claim.. But it will take 60 working days to get the outcome.. 

Best of luck


----------



## prasanth_aus

battulas78 said:


> Hi Praahanth
> 
> I have a query regs TRA. Can you help pls.
> 
> I am claiming points for 8 years with four organizations but Vetassess assessed only 1 company since that is min required.
> 
> Can you share your experience pls. Is it required for me as well.
> 
> Truly appreciate your views.
> 
> Thanks buddy.
> 
> Santhosh
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


Dear santhosh,

If you done your assessment thru Vetassess then you can apply for point test advice thru vetassess .. then they will evaluate your experience and qualification for past 10 years and confirm it clearly. Acutally it is just an advice and CO has their own assessment. Some co will ask you to get it where as some do self evaluation.. 

I hope you are clear..


----------



## Payel

gkkumar said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any 190 grants today ? :typing:


There are several positive news for 189. How long do we need to wait for 190?


----------



## gkkumar

Payel said:


> There are several positive news for 189. How long do we need to wait for 190?


I believe two more months.. feel like two more years.. :frusty:


----------



## regmiboyer

gkkumar said:


> I believe two more months.. feel like two more years.. :frusty:


Hi Gkkumar,

I wish you good luck for your visa. I have some query, please answer with shortest possible answer . 

1). Why is that you need a state sponsorship, is it because the ACS points + IELTS does not meet 60. I am asking you this because I have applied for ACS a week back and expecting just 45 points. My education is BE (Elx and Comm) + 6.4 years of exp. Now if they deduct 4 years, I will be left out with only 2.4 years of exp that does not give me any point. So now I am at 45 + Ielts will give me 10. Which makes 55 in this case I might need to look for state sponsorship. Please help me understand if you are in the same shoes.

Please take 2 mins of your valuable time and reply if possible.

Thanks and regards,
Regmiboyer


----------



## gkkumar

regmiboyer said:


> Hi Gkkumar,
> 
> I wish you good luck for your visa. I have some query, please answer with shortest possible answer .
> 
> 1). Why is that you need a state sponsorship, is it because the ACS points + IELTS does not meet 60. I am asking you this because I have applied for ACS a week back and expecting just 45 points. My education is BE (Elx and Comm) + 6.4 years of exp. Now if they deduct 4 years, I will be left out with only 2.4 years of exp that does not give me any point. So now I am at 45 + Ielts will give me 10. Which makes 55 in this case I might need to look for state sponsorship. Please help me understand if you are in the same shoes.
> 
> Please take 2 mins of your valuable time and reply if possible.
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> Regmiboyer


Hi Regmiboyer, 

You are right. Your situation is almost same as mine and many others who took the state sponsorship. 

People take state sponsorship, even if they have sufficient points, as 190 has priority than the 189 - to get the visa sooner. Now the situation is reversed. 

:car:


----------



## regmiboyer

gkkumar said:


> Hi Regmiboyer,
> 
> You are right. Your situation is almost same as mine and many others who took the state sponsorship.
> 
> People take state sponsorship, even if they have sufficient points, as 190 has priority than the 189 - to get the visa sooner. Now the situation is reversed.
> 
> :car:


Thanks for replying Bro,

You mean to say that 190 is faster than 189?

Also I can see that some states have already closed the quota for this year. However by the time I get the ACS assessed it will be July and there will be new quota for every state.

I was checking this morning for Victoria which has the quota open, but they need 3 years of work experience. After deducting 4 years by ACS I will be left only with 2.4. What next >>>>>CONFUSED<<<<<<

Regards,
regmiboyer


----------



## Hunter85

hello regmiboyer

Yes 190 is much faster than 189, your visa will be issued max in 3 months.


----------



## regmiboyer

Hunter85 said:


> hello regmiboyer
> 
> Yes 190 is much faster than 189, your visa will be issued max in 3 months.


Hi Hunter85,

I see that you also have applied for 190 in Victoria. I still have a query, My total exp is 6.4 but ACS will deduct 4 years. I will then be left with just 2.4 years. 

Checked on Victoria portal this morning they say that we need 3 years exp. What are my chances in this case.

Regards,
regmniboyer


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

My 8 years exp was deducted by 6 and I got only 2 years of ACS experience. However I still applied for Victoria SS and got positive response. So you might want to try your luck.


----------



## gkvithia

Quick update , received invite to lodge 190 EOI and positive SA SS


----------



## chiku2006

gkvithia said:


> Quick update , received invite to lodge 190 EOI and positive SA SS


All the best


----------



## tambarus

gkkumar said:


> I believe two more months.. feel like two more years.. :frusty:


 You ryto .. waiting is killing. On IMMI website it is quoted that for 190 visa it takes 3 months for 75% applicants. This clock of 3 months starts from what stage exactly ?


----------



## SS70011005

tambarus said:


> You ryto .. waiting is killing. On IMMI website it is quoted that for 190 visa it takes 3 months for 75% applicants. This clock of 3 months starts from what stage exactly ?


Buddy, the website also states that 189 takes 8-9 months but people are getting it in 1 1/2 Months too.

Currently, the cap is getting reached and hence the visa processing is slow. Hold your horses.


----------



## Me86

regmiboyer said:


> Hi Hunter85,
> 
> I see that you also have applied for 190 in Victoria. I still have a query, My total exp is 6.4 but ACS will deduct 4 years. I will then be left with just 2.4 years.
> 
> Checked on Victoria portal this morning they say that we need 3 years exp. What are my chances in this case.
> 
> Regards,
> regmniboyer


Victoria will consider ALL your years of experience INCLUDING those deducted by ACS.


----------



## RajSharma

These 3 months timelines are just an eyewash. It's all dependent on the mood of the DIAB. It's very sad that after the timeframe given on the site, the DIAB staff is not responding & sharing the clear picture in case of delays. Nobody knows in this entire earth except DIAB Staff that why the visas are getting delayed. 
So hope for the best & keep our figures crossed! 
Very frustrating. Our entire focus is on visa and further plans..


----------



## tambarus

SS70011005 said:


> Buddy, the website also states that 189 takes 8-9 months but people are getting it in 1 1/2 Months too.
> 
> Currently, the cap is getting reached and hence the visa processing is slow. Hold your horses.


I'm not sure which website states regarding 8-9 months timeline for 189. 

https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm

Please visit to this official link of IMMI and see point 4 which states clearly that it takes 3 months for 189 visa (its applicapble for 75% of total applicants.)

Anyway, my question is not answered yet.

Anyone aware at which state one should start calculating this 3 month clock, please let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Johanna Ng

tambarus said:


> I'm not sure which website states regarding 8-9 months timeline for 189.
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm
> 
> Please visit to this official link of IMMI and see point 4 which states clearly that it takes 3 months for 189 visa (its applicapble for 75% of total applicants.)
> 
> Anyway, my question is not answered yet.
> 
> Anyone aware at which state one should start calculating this 3 month clock, please let me know. Thanks in advance.


It's likely that this 'countdown' begins after one is allocated a case officer.


----------



## tambarus

Johanna Ng said:


> It's likely that this 'countdown' begins after one is allocated a case officer.


Thanks for clarifying this. However, I tried searching for this on IMMI but could not locate any advice. Is it obtained from any agent or just assumption. Ialso have similar assumption, but could not confirm.


----------



## Johanna Ng

tambarus said:


> Thanks for clarifying this. However, I tried searching for this on IMMI but could not locate any advice. Is it obtained from any agent or just assumption. Ialso have similar assumption, but could not confirm.



I heard it along the grapevine but it does make sense. When you lodge your application to Immiacount, it's just chilling there waiting of a case officer. As we all know this often takes at least 7 weeks. 

In that whole time nothing is being done. Just a whole lot of anxious expats counting down the days. Akin to a child waiting for Christmas. But at least we know there's an actual date for Christmas...

The application process commences after a case officer picks it up. 

It's a fair assumption.


----------



## regmiboyer

koolsmartbuddy said:


> My 8 years exp was deducted by 6 and I got only 2 years of ACS experience. However I still applied for Victoria SS and got positive response. So you might want to try your luck.


Thanks for the reply bro,

What was your point statistics before IELTS. Mine is just 45(Age 30 + Education 15). I am expecting 10 from IELTS which makes 55. Is it the same in your case.

Regards,
regmiboyer


----------



## Hunter85

You are not claiming anything when applying for state sponsorship, you are just filling a form and sending your CV in their format.

You need to write your CV very well (according to their format which is mentioned in Victoria's web site) and you need to tell as much information as you can.

My cv was around 4 pages so good luck



regmiboyer said:


> Hi Hunter85,
> 
> I see that you also have applied for 190 in Victoria. I still have a query, My total exp is 6.4 but ACS will deduct 4 years. I will then be left with just 2.4 years.
> 
> Checked on Victoria portal this morning they say that we need 3 years exp. What are my chances in this case.
> 
> Regards,
> regmniboyer


----------



## chiku2006

Johanna Ng said:


> I heard it along the grapevine but it does make sense. When you lodge your application to Immiacount, it's just chilling there waiting of a case officer. As we all know this often takes at least 7 weeks.
> 
> In that whole time nothing is being done. Just a whole lot of anxious expats counting down the days. Akin to a child waiting for Christmas. But at least we know there's an actual date for Christmas...
> 
> The application process commences after a case officer picks it up.
> 
> It's a fair assumption.


Hi Johanna

I second with your assumption... it is no where stated that clock will start ticking only once CO will get allocated... everything is related to the visa lodgement date and not CO allocation..


----------



## Johanna Ng

> Hi Johanna
> 
> I second with your assumption... it is no where stated that clock will start ticking only once CO will get allocated... everything is related to the visa lodgement date and not CO allocation..



...

I'm confused. How is that 'seconding' my assumption.. You just completely disagreed with me! Haha.

I know it isn't directly stated that the visa processing time is 3 months from the lodgement date. It is purely my opinion that it's likely that it starts from when a case officer opens your file.

That's why it's called an assumption.


----------



## Johanna Ng

My reasoning is - 

We're told it takes at least 7 weeks to be allocated a CO and that visa applications have a processing time of 3 months. 

I doubt those 7 weeks are _from_ the 3 months of processing time. I feel those are two separate timelines. Perhaps it's just me. In any case, I'm still waiting just as most of us are.


----------



## Hunter85

guys chillax 

Personally I didnt see any 190 applicant who pre uploaded all documents and meds and PCC and stilll waiting more than 3 months for grant

I have seen many people who received their grant even in 1.5 months!!


----------



## RajSharma

I am fit for this scenario. hahahahaaa.
Submitted my Medical & PCC on 4-Feb-2014. Still waiting for Visa (190 cate)
about to reach at 3 months milestone. hahahaa.....


----------



## Hunter85

yes but you are about to reach 3 months period, still within SLA so probably you will get your grant soon


----------



## RajSharma

Let's hope for the best!


----------



## Hunter85

and also add public holidays which ozzy had 

But dont worry worst case the grants will rain after 1st of july


----------



## Bluegum2012

I have a strong feeling could be at least one tomorrow or day after.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## samdam

Do they have an off ,on 1st may?


----------



## Alnaibii

Hunter85 said:


> You are not claiming anything when applying for state sponsorship, you are just filling a form and sending your CV in their format.
> 
> You need to write your CV very well (according to their format which is mentioned in Victoria's web site) and you need to tell as much information as you can.
> 
> My cv was around 4 pages so good luck


Be aware that each State has it's own process for State Sponsorship. NSW for example, asks for a complete file, as for DIBP.


----------



## Redtape

samdam said:


> Do they have an off ,on 1st may?


Nope it's working day.


----------



## gkkumar

*Disheartening !!*

Its very disheartening to see 190 applicants from Nov, Dec kept on hold while the comparitively less priority 189 - March applicants getting the grants. Its still two more months to go for July !!!!!!!!!!!!:doh::doh: 

Feeling down, down, down, down...


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Its very disheartening to see 190 applicants from Nov, Dec kept on hold while the comparitively less priority 189 - March applicants getting the grants. Its still two more months to go for July !!!!!!!!!!!!:doh::doh:
> 
> Feeling down, down, down, down...


It is disheartening but my friend we cant help it.... 189 is moving fast because they are not working on190... keep your chin up my friend we all will have our grant soon !!!

This wait is killing, I can very well feel it as I am going through the same! ! But try and take it in your stride !!


----------



## Thinuli

Hi all
After long time in the forum.. Good luck for who are waiting for grants,


----------



## Thinuli

Hi all 
I have imported my application into my immi account with TRN,my agent doesnt knw that . Will it be a problem as my agent is corresponding with the dibp.
According to immi account visa application fees paid on 8 th march ,but still they have not deducted money from my credit card, i confirmed with the bank.what may be the reason for it.
If senior members can put some light on me , i would be grateful.. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## mmn

Thinuli said:


> Hi all
> I have imported my application into my immi account with TRN,my agent doesnt knw that . Will it be a problem as my agent is corresponding with the dibp.
> According to immi account visa application fees paid on 8 th march ,but still they have not deducted money from my credit card, i confirmed with the bank.what may be the reason for it.
> If senior members can put some light on me , i would be grateful..
> Thanks in advance


i know some ppl who did the same thing without acknowledging the agent...got grant also.


----------



## mmn

Hunter85 said:


> guys chillax
> 
> Personally I didnt see any 190 applicant who pre uploaded all documents and meds and PCC and stilll waiting more than 3 months for grant
> 
> I have seen many people who received their grant even in 1.5 months!!


i'm 190......running 5 months from lodgement:wave:


----------



## chiku2006

mmn said:


> i'm 190......running 5 months from lodgement:wave:


Pls share your timeline to analyze


----------



## ahmedkhoja

Dear all

Has anyone who applied for their visa at start of April been allocated CO yet
Thanks


----------



## ajaymannat

Hi expats
As u know from my signature that i have applied for 489visa due to some circumstances i can not continue my present job. Now it will affect my application or not i have claimed experience from 8june 2010 to 8 june 2013 as 3 years experience.
Please tell me ....


----------



## lovetosmack

ajaymannat said:


> Hi expats
> As u know from my signature that i have applied for 489visa due to some circumstances i can not continue my present job. Now it will affect my application or not i have claimed experience from 8june 2010 to 8 june 2013 as 3 years experience.
> Please tell me ....


Inform the same to the CO either via form 80 or via the notification of change in circumstances form 1022. Or shouldn't have any effect afaik.


----------



## man111

CO allocated on 24th March 2014. additional documents submitted on 14th April.Resubmitted form 80 on 22nd April 2014

Can anyone tell how long normally a CO take for final decision after submitting form 80 for 190 visa?


----------



## Santhosh.15

man111 said:


> CO allocated on 24th March 2014. additional documents submitted on 14th April.Resubmitted form 80 on 22nd April 2014
> 
> Can anyone tell how long normally a CO take for final decision after submitting form 80 for 190 visa?


In present scenario, my friend it is quite impossible for anyone to even guess particularly in 190. Your guess is as good as anyone's guess.

All, we can do is, wait with patience. Soon your wish (PR) shall be granted.

Good luck buddy. All of us are sailing same boat.

Cheers

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

regmiboyer said:


> Thanks for the reply bro,
> 
> What was your point statistics before IELTS. Mine is just 45(Age 30 + Education 15). I am expecting 10 from IELTS which makes 55. Is it the same in your case.
> 
> Regards,
> regmiboyer


Yes exactly the same


----------



## carthik.annayan

Guys One Quick Question... What Happens if the visa cap is reached for this year ? Will be be given grants in July ? or how does this work ?

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## Santhosh.15

carthik.annayan said:


> Guys One Quick Question... What Happens if the visa cap is reached for this year ? Will be be given grants in July ? or how does this work ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Carthik


Hi Carthik

Yes, You are right.

Once CAP is reached, grants will be kept on hold and shall granted in next year's quota which is July.

But i think you may recieve bit early also. Earlbyird gets Worm.

Good luck buddy.

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## Praks

Hi All,

On 1 May 2014, I received my visa grant notice from DIBP.

Wish you all success in getting Visa


----------



## lovetosmack

Praks. Can you please share your time-line? If it's in your signature kindly ignore.


----------



## samdam

Praks said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On 1 May 2014, I received my visa grant notice from DIBP.
> 
> Wish you all success in getting Visa


Congrats,

I have a similar timeline as yours, hopefully i will get it soon too:fingerscrossed:


----------



## chiku2006

Praks said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On 1 May 2014, I received my visa grant notice from DIBP.
> 
> Wish you all success in getting Visa


Congrats Buddy !! have a blast !!


----------



## Praks

samdam said:


> Congrats,
> 
> I have a similar timeline as yours, hopefully i will get it soon too:fingerscrossed:


As per my view, whoever lodged their 190 visa in Dec 2013 are getting grants now. so yours will be next. 

All the best...


----------



## Praks

chiku2006 said:


> Congrats Buddy !! have a blast !!


Thanks Chiku, .


----------



## Praks

Hi All,

Just a piece of advice to the people who are eagerly waiting for their Visa grant.

Once CO is assigned, please check with them (professionally) whether all your documents are received and do they need any more documents to finalize your case.

Never ever pester your CO with follow up mails, because patience is the key here.

Be positive in your thought and action.

Last but not least, pray and pray and pray.

Thanks


----------



## Santhosh.15

Praks said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On 1 May 2014, I received my visa grant notice from DIBP.
> 
> Wish you all success in getting Visa


Wowwww....Congrats man.

Party time......All the very best and have a blast buddy.

Cheers

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## RajSharma

Congratulations, Praks!
All the best!


----------



## Deejay_TNT

Praks said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On 1 May 2014, i received my Visa Grant notice from DIBP
> 
> Wish you all success in getting visa


Hi, congratulations!
Could you please tell me if you're an onshore or an offshore applicant.

I have the same team and I lodged Dec 24th.


----------



## samdam

Praks said:


> As per my view, whoever lodged their 190 visa in Dec 2013 are getting grants now. so yours will be next.
> 
> All the best...


Thanks man


----------



## mmn

Praks said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On 1 May 2014, I received my visa grant notice from DIBP.
> 
> Wish you all success in getting Visa


:dance::dance::dance: Congrats! Congrats!! Congrats!!!

Can't express how encouraging this news is........i lodged in nov 2013....hopefully all who are waiting will get the grant soon.


----------



## Bluegum2012

Praks said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On 1 May 2014, I received my visa grant notice from DIBP.
> 
> Wish you all success in getting Visa


Congratulations Praks.

Friends, as I've anticipated one more yesterday and the week is not is not yet over. Two grants in this week lifts our spirits up and gives us hope to focus on the things that we are doing currently. I know we are cursing damn!! weekend.



Praks said:


> As per my view, whoever lodged their 190 visa in Dec 2013 are getting grants now. so yours will be next.
> 
> All the best...


Hope they will keep the trend Praks. I'm also Dec applicant awaiting the grand grant.

Good Luck.


----------



## Bluegum2012

mmn said:


> :i lodged in nov 2013....hopefully all who are waiting will get the grant soon.


Which state you have applied for mmn?


----------



## gkkumar

Praks said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On 1 May 2014, I received my visa grant notice from DIBP.
> 
> Wish you all success in getting Visa


Congratulations Praks !! Excellent way to end the week !!! Have a blast !! :tea:eace::drum::rockon::humble::rofl::hungry::hug:opcorn::couch2::whoo::hippie::lalala::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## carthik.annayan

Praks said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On 1 May 2014, I received my visa grant notice from DIBP.
> 
> Wish you all success in getting Visa


Praks, 

This is awesome news! Time to celebrate and you've got-in a lot of positivity to the forum. I'd Say just go party like never before  Time to FLY 


Cheers! 
Carthik


----------



## Ghaith

Praks said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On 1 May 2014, I received my visa grant notice from DIBP.
> 
> Wish you all success in getting Visa



Congratulations Praks :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:

Have a BLAST 

do you think Visa Grant processing priority depend on Lodge time or document clearance time 

for example i Lodged in December 2013 but cleared my document in April .


----------



## nibiezou

ahmedkhoja said:


> Dear all
> 
> Has anyone who applied for their visa at start of April been allocated CO yet
> Thanks



Eloged on 28th,Mar. Act 190. My 5th week finished today.
Still waiting for CO to be allocated.


----------



## carthik.annayan

nibiezou said:


> Eloged on 28th,Mar. Act 190. My 5th week finished today.
> Still waiting for CO to be allocated.


You have to wait my friend  We all have been waiting since Jan, Feb etc.. 

Patience is virtue. You will get it.. Its a question of time.

Cheers,
Carthik


----------



## ahmedkhoja

nibiezou said:


> Eloged on 28th,Mar. Act 190. My 5th week finished today.
> Still waiting for CO to be allocated.


Thanks. Please update once CO is allocated


----------



## luckyduck12

man111 said:


> CO allocated on 24th March 2014. additional documents submitted on 14th April.Resubmitted form 80 on 22nd April 2014
> 
> Can anyone tell how long normally a CO take for final decision after submitting form 80 for 190 visa?


Do you mind if I ask why do you need to re-submit form 80?


----------



## chiku2006

Ghaith said:


> Congratulations Praks :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
> 
> Have a BLAST
> 
> do you think Visa Grant processing priority depend on Lodge time or document clearance time
> 
> for example i Lodged in December 2013 but cleared my document in April .


It entirely depends on your document submission, the sooner the better !!!


----------



## chiku2006

nibiezou said:


> Eloged on 28th,Mar. Act 190. My 5th week finished today.
> Still waiting for CO to be allocated.


Ni Hao Zou

CO allocation time frame for 190 is 7 weeks (under normal circumstances) but it is taking around 9-10 weeks as they have (almost) reached their this year's quota (no one knows how many seats are left) so buddy take a chill pill and relax.. you have a longway to go (in fact we all post Jan end applicants have a long way to go)


----------



## trevorpires

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this. Lodged my visa application on January 30th, 2014 for subclass 190, ACT State Sponsorship. PCC was provided the same day. Medicals completed & submitted by February 19th. CO Assigned March 24th (Adelaide GSM 4 JN). Delay Mail on March 24th itself.

I had enquired with my case officer via email on April 13th about the status of my application and I received a reply immediately within less than 24 hours on April 14 stating the following:

"The Department appreciates the delay in processing your application may cause you some concern, however, the remaining places in the Migration Programme are being allocated having consideration to a number of factors (i.e. initial entry dates) and the expiration of health and character clearances. 

The new Migration Programme commences in July 2014, so in the event your application is unable to progressed before this date, it will be progressed at that time."

Given the above, my UAE & India PCC expires in October 2014, while my medicals were done in February 2014. Given what I'm reading mainly on this forum, the time from CO being assigned and grant is about 7 weeks? 

I'm quite anxious actually, like everyone else and we've been reading this forum almost everyday and finally decided to join in.

The only problem is, I'm an offshore applicant and I guess they are prioritising onshore applicants first.

Like most of you say, gotta be patient.


----------



## Santhosh.15

trevorpires said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this. Lodged my visa application on January 30th, 2014 for subclass 190, ACT State Sponsorship. PCC was provided the same day. Medicals completed & submitted by February 19th. CO Assigned March 24th (Adelaide GSM 4 JN). Delay Mail on March 24th itself.
> 
> I had enquired with my case officer via email on April 13th about the status of my application and I received a reply immediately within less than 24 hours on April 14 stating the following:
> 
> "The Department appreciates the delay in processing your application may cause you some concern, however, the remaining places in the Migration Programme are being allocated having consideration to a number of factors (i.e. initial entry dates) and the expiration of health and character clearances.
> 
> The new Migration Programme commences in July 2014, so in the event your application is unable to progressed before this date, it will be progressed at that time."
> 
> Given the above, my UAE & India PCC expires in October 2014, while my medicals were done in February 2014. Given what I'm reading mainly on this forum, the time from CO being assigned and grant is about 7 weeks?
> 
> I'm quite anxious actually, like everyone else and we've been reading this forum almost everyday and finally decided to join in.
> 
> The only problem is, I'm an offshore applicant and I guess they are prioritising onshore applicants first.
> 
> Like most of you say, gotta be patient.


Thanks buddy.

I think revert you recieved gives us a perspective. I think, i can go ahead and continue my work as usual till July. And expect grant news post that.

Good luck to everyone.

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## rai2826

trevorpires said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this. Lodged my visa application on January 30th, 2014 for subclass 190, ACT State Sponsorship. PCC was provided the same day. Medicals completed & submitted by February 19th. CO Assigned March 24th (Adelaide GSM 4 JN). Delay Mail on March 24th itself.
> 
> I had enquired with my case officer via email on April 13th about the status of my application and I received a reply immediately within less than 24 hours on April 14 stating the following:
> 
> "The Department appreciates the delay in processing your application may cause you some concern, however, the remaining places in the Migration Programme are being allocated having consideration to a number of factors (i.e. initial entry dates) and the expiration of health and character clearances.
> 
> The new Migration Programme commences in July 2014, so in the event your application is unable to progressed before this date, it will be progressed at that time."
> 
> Given the above, my UAE & India PCC expires in October 2014, while my medicals were done in February 2014. Given what I'm reading mainly on this forum, the time from CO being assigned and grant is about 7 weeks?
> 
> I'm quite anxious actually, like everyone else and we've been reading this forum almost everyday and finally decided to join in.
> 
> The only problem is, I'm an offshore applicant and I guess they are prioritising onshore applicants first.
> 
> Like most of you say, gotta be patient.



Hi,

I have exactly the same team and same CO as you have and timelines in my signature. I was going to email my CO as I am almost at 3 months timeline from date of lodge-ment but now I know what reply I am going to get so I am going to sit back and wait for July.

Thanks


----------



## samdam

Anybody received a grant on 2nd may?


----------



## nibiezou

there is something really make me confused, do the DIBP allocate CO according to our Eloged date?I have seen people Eloged on 27,Feb got CO on 13th,Apr, but people Eloged date 21,Feb CO allocated date was 28th,Apr!!!

Can anybody explain me why?


----------



## tambarus

nibiezou said:


> there is something really make me confused, do the DIBP allocate CO according to our Eloged date?I have seen people Eloged on 27,Feb got CO on 13th,Apr, but people Eloged date 21,Feb CO allocated date was 28th,Apr!!!
> 
> Can anybody explain me why?


As far as I understand the criteria of CO allotment or visa allotment is not public yet. DIBP is given limited information on their website as well. I have lodged my visa on 12 Dec 2013, conducted meds on 30 Dec 2013, through with meds in 9th Jan 2014, CO alloted on 1st Feb 2014 and requested pending docs. I uploaded all reqd docs on 5th Feb 2014 and waiting since then... it's long wait guys but it's fine ! 
If my CO needs time to go through documents or require any additional docs, he will request for it... why shall I worry when ball is in their court? I have no known pending docs with me and submitted everything required. Have trust in the system and chill out !

Please understand that getting VISA is just start for next challange, it does not give you any assurance that you will get job on arrival so better to apend his valueable time in sharpening your skills. I think one can invest his time in appearing for exams which will give more credit in CV or building network for headhunters for you in australia or know more about this process as we are all going through it or slend time with your friends and family for some more time and catch the happy moments.

Cheers,

TamBarUs


----------



## chiku2006

nibiezou said:


> there is something really make me confused, do the DIBP allocate CO according to our Eloged date?I have seen people Eloged on 27,Feb got CO on 13th,Apr, but people Eloged date 21,Feb CO allocated date was 28th,Apr!!!
> 
> Can anybody explain me why?


This is a great mystery which only DIBP can answer!!! We can only speculate and make our assumptions.

I think you are referring to my case where I had lodged my visa on21/02 & CO allocation was done on 28/04 whereas applicants who had lodged much after me were contacted earlier... please do share if you come to know anything about this!!


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Congratulations Praks !! Excellent way to end the week !!! Have a blast !! :tea:eace::drum::rockon::humble::rofl::hungry::hug:opcorn::couch2::whoo::hippie::lalala::cheer2::cheer2:


Hey Kumar

It has been observed lately that most of the190 grants were given at the beginning of the week. I am expecting your grant in this coming week...

Chiku


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> Hey Kumar
> 
> It has been observed lately that most of the190 grants were given at the beginning of the week. I am expecting your grant in this coming week...
> 
> Chiku


Hey Chiku,

Hopefully, your expectations should come true. Lets see..


----------



## prasanth_aus

Dear All..

I am most happy to inform all you that I received my Golden mail today morning..... Thanks for all your prayers and support.....

Wish u all a speedy grant.
Visa lodge on 5th November 2013 - 190 -WA
21-January 2014-Co allocated and requested extra docs.
March 28 submitted docs.
05-May visa granted


----------



## chiku2006

prasanth_aus said:


> Dear All..
> 
> I am most happy to inform all you that I received my Golden mail today morning..... Thanks for all your prayers and support.....
> 
> Wish u all a speedy grant.
> Visa lodge on 5th November 2013 - 190 -WA
> 21-January 2014-Co allocated and requested extra docs.
> March 28 submitted docs.
> 05-May visa granted


Wow awesome! ! All the best mate !!


----------



## gkkumar

prasanth_aus said:


> Dear All..
> 
> I am most happy to inform all you that I received my Golden mail today morning..... Thanks for all your prayers and support.....
> 
> Wish u all a speedy grant.
> Visa lodge on 5th November 2013 - 190 -WA
> 21-January 2014-Co allocated and requested extra docs.
> March 28 submitted docs.
> 05-May visa granted


Congratulations Prasanth !!! Cheers !!!! :drum: Which CO team is it ?


----------



## carthik.annayan

prasanth_aus said:


> Dear All..
> 
> I am most happy to inform all you that I received my Golden mail today morning..... Thanks for all your prayers and support.....
> 
> Wish u all a speedy grant.
> Visa lodge on 5th November 2013 - 190 -WA
> 21-January 2014-Co allocated and requested extra docs.
> March 28 submitted docs.
> 05-May visa granted


Prasanth, 

Congrats! it's Party time  And you must celebrate at Bukit Bintang 

This is real good news at the beginning of the week. Let's hope for the best!

Prasant, Can you please share the Case officer's team?

Cheers, 
Carthik!


----------



## prasanth_aus

carthik.annayan said:


> Prasanth,
> 
> Congrats! it's Party time  And you must celebrate at Bukit Bintang
> 
> This is real good news at the beginning of the week. Let's hope for the best!
> 
> Prasant, Can you please share the Case officer's team?
> 
> Cheers,
> Carthik!


Hi..

GSM Brisbane Team 33- Co LA


----------



## Deejay_TNT

prasanth_aus said:


> Dear All..
> 
> I am most happy to inform all you that I received my Golden mail today morning..... Thanks for all your prayers and support.....
> 
> Wish u all a speedy grant.
> Visa lodge on 5th November 2013 - 190 -WA
> 21-January 2014-Co allocated and requested extra docs.
> March 28 submitted docs.
> 05-May visa granted


Hi, prasanth_aus!

Congratulations on your grant!!!

Could you please (IMPORTANT) tell us the date of initial entry (enter before date) mentioned on your grant letter? 

This can help us understand where the queue is under DIBP processing now.

Also, you are offshore, right?


----------



## Bluegum2012

prasanth_aus said:


> Dear All..
> 
> I am most happy to inform all you that I received my Golden mail today morning..... Thanks for all your prayers and support.....
> 
> Wish u all a speedy grant.
> Visa lodge on 5th November 2013 - 190 -WA
> 21-January 2014-Co allocated and requested extra docs.
> March 28 submitted docs.
> 05-May visa granted


Congratulations prasanth_aus, It took exactly 6 months,which is maximum time for 190 to finalize. 
Good Luck


----------



## gkkumar

Deejay_TNT said:


> Hi, prasanth_aus!
> 
> Congratulations on your grant!!!
> 
> Could you please (IMPORTANT) tell us the date of initial entry (enter before date) mentioned on your grant letter?
> 
> This can help us understand where the queue is under DIBP processing now.
> 
> Also, you are offshore, right?


Hey Deejay, 

A bit curious on the below. 

*This can help us understand where the queue is under DIBP processing now.*

How can IED help us understand the stage of DIBP processing ?


----------



## manofsteel

prasanth_aus said:


> Dear All..
> 
> I am most happy to inform all you that I received my Golden mail today morning..... Thanks for all your prayers and support.....
> 
> Wish u all a speedy grant.
> Visa lodge on 5th November 2013 - 190 -WA
> 21-January 2014-Co allocated and requested extra docs.
> March 28 submitted docs.
> 05-May visa granted


Hi Prasant, congratulations! And thanks for sharin the good news. 

If you dont mind, may I know what kind of additional docs were asked? 
I'm just curious why it took almost 2 months for you to submit them. Thanks and God bless.


----------



## tambarus

Bluegum2012 said:


> Congratulations prasanth_aus, It took exactly 6 months,which is maximum time for 190 to finalize.
> Good Luck


Is 6 months is the maximum time period for getting VISA 190? Do we have any reference for this ?


----------



## tambarus

prasanth_aus said:


> Dear All..
> 
> I am most happy to inform all you that I received my Golden mail today morning..... Thanks for all your prayers and support.....
> 
> Wish u all a speedy grant.
> Visa lodge on 5th November 2013 - 190 -WA
> 21-January 2014-Co allocated and requested extra docs.
> March 28 submitted docs.
> 05-May visa granted


Congratulaions bro... wish you best of luck


----------



## ahmedimtiaz

prasanth_aus said:


> Dear All..
> 
> I am most happy to inform all you that I received my Golden mail today morning..... Thanks for all your prayers and support.....
> 
> Wish u all a speedy grant.
> Visa lodge on 5th November 2013 - 190 -WA
> 21-January 2014-Co allocated and requested extra docs.
> March 28 submitted docs.
> 05-May visa granted


Congratulations Prasanth! Time to celebrate! :-D

My application timeline is neck-to-neck with yours (and we have the same CO team). Let's see what happens in my case *fingers crossed*


----------



## Deejay_TNT

gkkumar said:


> *This can help us understand where the queue is under DIBP processing now.*
> 
> How can IED help us understand the stage of DIBP processing ?


Please reference this message:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ed-lets-share-time-lines-143.html#post3861346

You can see (let me quote) the official reply from case officer (e.g. these are not assumptions, this is the information from CO). I tend to believe that the quoted text is copy/pasted, and has not been altered. It states:

_"The Department appreciates the delay in processing your application may cause you some concern, however, the remaining places in the Migration Programme are being allocated *having consideration to a number of factors (i.e. initial entry dates) and the expiration of health and character clearances*. 

The new Migration Programme commences in July 2014, so in the event your application is unable to progressed before this date, it will be progressed at that time."_


----------



## prasanth_aus

manofsteel said:


> Hi Prasant, congratulations! And thanks for sharin the good news.
> 
> If you dont mind, may I know what kind of additional docs were asked?
> I'm just curious why it took almost 2 months for you to submit them. Thanks and God bless.


Hi Co asked me to provide TRA point test advice ..which took 2 months the result to be out.. that y the delay


----------



## Deejay_TNT

prasanth_aus said:


> Hi Co asked me to provide TRA point test advice ..which took 2 months the result to be out.. that y the delay


Dear prasanth_aus,
Could you please please please tell me the Initial Entry Date mentioned on your Visa Grant letter?


----------



## chiku2006

Deejay_TNT said:


> Please reference this message:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/364417-subclass-190-slow-grant-speed-lets-share-time-lines-143.html#post3861346
> 
> You can see (let me quote) the official reply from case officer (e.g. these are not assumptions, this is the information from CO). I tend to believe that the quoted text is copy/pasted, and has not been altered. It states:
> 
> "The Department appreciates the delay in processing your application may cause you some concern, however, the remaining places in the Migration Programme are being allocated having consideration to a number of factors (i.e. initial entry dates) and the expiration of health and character clearances.
> 
> The new Migration Programme commences in July 2014, so in the event your application is unable to progressed before this date, it will be progressed at that time."


Good analysis. .


----------



## man111

Friends

if I am correct This form title was started by askmohit who logged the application on 2nd of Feb 2014.

did he receive grant? any updates from askmohit recently?


----------



## manofsteel

prasanth_aus said:


> Hi Co asked me to provide TRA point test advice ..which took 2 months the result to be out.. that y the delay


Thanks for clarifying @prasanth_aus. I thought the trade assessment is already part of / included during skills and qualification assessment prior to visa lodging. 

It's truly a happy day for you. Cheers man! :tea:


----------



## prasanth_aus

Deejay_TNT said:


> Dear prasanth_aus,
> Could you please please please tell me the Initial Entry Date mentioned on your Visa Grant letter?


Hi ,

My initial entry date is 15 November which is pcc validity


----------



## manofsteel

chiku2006 said:


> Good analysis. .


I didn't even find the analysis there. 

How can we possibly estimate when will DIBP issue visa grant with an IED? 
Guys, don't sweat it. Bottom line is, there are a lot of applicants from various parts of the world and timeline may not always be as what we're expecting it to be (like what is stated in DIBP site). It could still be a case to case basis. So chillax, enjoy the wait, you'll have your grants soon.


----------



## roop

congratulations prasanth_aus. May I know your occupation code?


----------



## chiku2006

manofsteel said:


> I didn't even find the analysis there.
> 
> How can we possibly estimate when will DIBP issue visa grant with an IED?
> Guys, don't sweat it. Bottom line is, there are a lot of applicants from various parts of the world and timeline may not always be as what we're expecting it to be (like what is stated in DIBP site). It could still be a case to case basis. So chillax, enjoy the wait, you'll have your grants soon.


Analysis of the statement my droog (friend)


----------



## Deejay_TNT

manofsteel said:


> I didn't even find the analysis there.
> 
> How can we possibly estimate when will DIBP issue visa grant with an IED?
> Guys, don't sweat it. Bottom line is, there are a lot of applicants from various parts of the world and timeline may not always be as what we're expecting it to be (like what is stated in DIBP site). It could still be a case to case basis. So chillax, enjoy the wait, you'll have your grants soon.


PCC and "most" medicals validity is 1 year, which is the maximum IED.

Those with IED at 01 FEB 2015, for instance, most likely (if meds are OK) have their Date Of Issue for PCC and Medicals at 01 FEB 2014 or later (e.g. their PCC/Meds will expire on the date of IED, *whichever one is earlier to expire*).

Now, since according to OFFICIAL information from CO - DIBP is issuing grants to those, whose PCC/Meds will expire sooner that other's (at DATE X), we can know approximately the queue length.

Now, you can do the math. Calculate your earliest "expiry date" for PCC/eMeds. That is your IED (if Meds are OK, some people with health issues have Meds with only 6 months validity, but this is rare).
Compare it to the IED of those who have recently been granted a visa (those are prioritized by this date).



prasanth_aus said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My initial entry date is 15 November which is pcc validity


----------



## Bluegum2012

tambarus said:


> Is 6 months is the maximum time period for getting VISA 190? Do we have any reference for this ?


Nope there is no maximum period but majority of the cases would be finalized with in that duration.Lately DIBP reviewed this and currently it's 3 months now. As there is no link available for the old timeline hence I'm providing the expat link.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...349913-maximum-time-taken-190-applicants.html

Cheers


----------



## gkkumar

Deejay_TNT said:


> PCC and "most" medicals validity is 1 year, which is the maximum IED.
> 
> Those with IED at 01 FEB 2015, for instance, most likely (if meds are OK) have their Date Of Issue for PCC and Medicals at 01 FEB 2014 or later (e.g. their PCC/Meds will expire on the date of IED, *whichever one is earlier to expire*).
> 
> Now, since according to OFFICIAL information from CO - DIBP is issuing grants to those, whose PCC/Meds will expire sooner that other's (at DATE X), we can know approximately the queue length.
> 
> Now, you can do the math. Calculate your earliest "expiry date" for PCC/eMeds. That is your IED (if Meds are OK, some people with health issues have Meds with only 6 months validity, but this is rare).
> Compare it to the IED of those who have recently been granted a visa (those are prioritized by this date).


Just curious, Prashant's IED is 15th Nov 2014, so, what is the queue length ???

:tea:


----------



## Deejay_TNT

gkkumar said:


> Just curious, Prashant's IED is 15th Nov 2014, so, what is the queue length ???
> 
> :tea:


Your case: _"Medicals 4th March 2014 | PCC 20th March 2014"_
Assuming you've uploaded them the same day you received them, your IED is 4 March 2015 (but please check yourself - what is the date of issue for PCC/Meds).

The difference between YOUR case and Prashant's is 3 and a half months. That's your queue length.
Mine's the same (my PCC/Meds are from beginning of March).

As you can understand *(according to the information from CO mentioned earlier)*, those whose PCC/Meds will expire SOONER than ours have priority. So, quite a long wait for us (until July, most likely, when those priorities mentioned by CO will be dropped).

In short: for both you and me - July is the most likely answer.

The priorities on expiration of PCC/Meds implemented by DIAC and mentioned by CO *are logical (make sense)*, IMHO. Nobody would want to receive a grant with an Initial Entry Date being within a couple of days/weeks only (or have to go through PCC/Meds again).


----------



## manofsteel

Deejay_TNT said:


> PCC and "most" medicals validity is 1 year, which is the maximum IED.
> 
> Those with IED at 01 FEB 2015, for instance, most likely (if meds are OK) have their Date Of Issue for PCC and Medicals at 01 FEB 2014 or later (e.g. their PCC/Meds will expire on the date of IED, *whichever one is earlier to expire*).
> 
> Now, since according to OFFICIAL information from CO - DIBP is issuing grants to those, whose PCC/Meds will expire sooner that other's (at DATE X), we can know approximately the queue length.
> 
> Now, you can do the math. Calculate your earliest "expiry date" for PCC/eMeds. That is your IED (if Meds are OK, some people with health issues have Meds with only 6 months validity, but this is rare).
> Compare it to the IED of those who have recently been granted a visa (those are prioritized by this date).



It's still case to case basis. Some of my friends' IED is based on their meds eventhough their PCC is expiring sooner than their meds. 

If an applicant have an existing valid PCC which, for example, will expire in 2 months time. Do you think DIBP will give priority to this applicant? What if CO requested "extra docs" also (which could take longer to produce) and pcc is expiring soon, do you think CO will give the grant? 

And you cannot simply do the math to know how many in queue as there are other applicants from different countries that could be waiting as well. 

Don't sweat it, patience is the key. Enjoy the wait


----------



## manofsteel

chiku2006 said:


> Analysis of the statement my droog (friend)


No need for you to be using urban words my friend 

I'm sure you'll have your grant soon as well. Chill!


----------



## Deejay_TNT

manofsteel said:


> It's still case to case basis. Some of my friends' IED is based on their meds *eventhough their PCC is expiring sooner than their meds*.
> 
> *If an applicant have an existing valid PCC which, for example, will expire in 2 months time.* Do you think DIBP will give priority to this applicant? What if CO requested "extra docs" also (which could take longer to produce) and pcc is expiring soon, do you think CO will give the grant?
> 
> And you cannot simply do the math to know how many in queue as there are other applicants from different countries that could be waiting as well.
> 
> Don't sweat it, patience is the key. Enjoy the wait


About the PCC.
*ALL PCCs are valid for 1 year FOR AUSTRALIA.*
Even if their PCC has a "valid for 2 months" on them STATED by the issuing authority, it is still valid for 1 (one) year FOR AUSTRALIA/DIBP.
DIBP *IGNORES* the "_valid for_" statement on the other countries' PCCs, and applies a "one year from the date of issue" merit.

About the Meds. Meds are valid for 1 year EXCEPT the cases where there is a medical condition, when (in some cases) it is 6 months only.

Other than that - yes, I agree it's case-by-case, and yes, patience is key. But you can get an *approx.* queue length to AT LEAST know what to expect.


----------



## manofsteel

Deejay_TNT said:


> About the PCC.
> *ALL PCCs are valid for 1 year FOR AUSTRALIA.*
> Even if their PCC has a "valid for 2 months" on them STATED by the issuing authority, it is still valid for 1 (one) year FOR AUSTRALIA/DIBP.
> DIBP *IGNORES* the "_valid for_" statement on the other countries' PCCs, and applies a "one year from the date of issue" merit.
> 
> About the Meds. Meds are valid for 1 year EXCEPT the cases where there is a medical condition, when (in some cases) it is 6 months only.
> 
> Other than that - yes, I agree it's case-by-case, and yes, patience is key. But you can get an *approx.* queue length to AT LEAST know what to expect.


There's a case in another thread where the applicant used his recent med result which is expiring soon. He said CO emailed him to ask if he can make it to Au in two weeks time, he did said yes and IED given is in 2 weeks time. Go ahead and search for it 

Chill man


----------



## chiku2006

manofsteel said:


> There's a case in another thread where the applicant used his recent med result which is expiring soon. He said CO emailed him to ask if he can make it to Au in two weeks time, he did said yes and IED given is in 2 weeks tome. Go ahead and search for it
> 
> Chill man


I don't believe that it is the main criteria, how come ozbabe was given grant in 2 weeks post CO allocation. Her PCC or medicals were not expiring soon.... there is more to it guys. .. best would be to think that grant will come in the month of July and if it gets before that then nothing like it....


----------



## manofsteel

chiku2006 said:


> I don't believe that it is the main criteria, how come ozbabe was given grant in 2 weeks post CO allocation. Her PCC or medicals were not expiring soon.... there is more to it guys. .. best would be to think that grant will come in the month of July and if it gets before that then nothing like it....


Exactly! Finally we're on the same page 

That's why I kept on saying it's a case to case basis, don't sweat it and just enjoy the wait. Analysing how grant is given could be nothing like trying to reduce the agonising wait. And if the date of grant calculation does not meet your expection, chances are.. you'll be more upset than excited. So just chill and wait excitedly for that golden grant


----------



## Deejay_TNT

Deejay_TNT said:


> About the PCC.
> *ALL PCCs are valid for 1 year FOR AUSTRALIA.*
> Even if their PCC has a "valid for 2 months" on them STATED by the issuing authority, it is still valid for 1 (one) year FOR AUSTRALIA/DIBP.
> DIBP *IGNORES* the "_valid for_" statement on the other countries' PCCs, and applies a "one year from the date of issue" merit.
> 
> About the Meds. Meds are valid for 1 year EXCEPT the cases where there is a medical condition, when (in some cases) it is 6 months only.
> 
> Other than that - yes, I agree it's case-by-case, and yes, patience is key. But you can get an *approx.* queue length to AT LEAST know what to expect.





manofsteel said:


> There's a case in another thread where the applicant used his recent med result which is expiring soon. He said CO emailed him to ask if he can make it to Au in two weeks time, he did said yes and IED given is in 2 weeks time. Go ahead and search for it
> 
> Chill man


Well, that confirms my findings!
No need to search for it, you've just confirmed that in case of expiry a CO will check, and, if needed, request new Meds.

Thus, it is clear that IED is tied up to PCC/Meds expiry date.

As for the "case-by-case" scenario, let me quote myself:
"


Deejay_TNT said:


> Other than that - yes, I agree it's case-by-case, and yes, patience is key. But you can get an *approx.* queue length to AT LEAST know what to expect.


"


----------



## lovetosmack

rajforu86 said:


> Hi chiku
> My only doubt is if she has remembered my case or not..that's y called her twice...bcos I can give you one another example..one of my colleague with same occupation..lodged his visa on 26/01/2014..CO assigned 15/03/2014..by then he submitted everything..got his grant 22/01/2013...
> Most surprising thing is same occupation..same duration in Aus..He is sitting near to me every day...score is also 60 only
> 
> His CO Team was Team 4 Adelaide...n his wife was working..
> 
> Raj


Raj

Did you upload all the docs ? I see you are Onshore and the oldest guy waiting for it now - since 5 Dec 

Did CO ask for any further docs ? Form 80?


----------



## Santhosh.15

prasanth_aus said:


> Dear All..
> 
> I am most happy to inform all you that I received my Golden mail today morning..... Thanks for all your prayers and support.....
> 
> Wish u all a speedy grant.
> Visa lodge on 5th November 2013 - 190 -WA
> 21-January 2014-Co allocated and requested extra docs.
> March 28 submitted docs.
> 05-May visa granted


Congrats Prashanth. Long wait was worth finally. Have a blast buddy.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## rajajessie

prasanth_aus said:


> Dear All..
> 
> I am most happy to inform all you that I received my Golden mail today morning..... Thanks for all your prayers and support.....
> 
> Wish u all a speedy grant.
> Visa lodge on 5th November 2013 - 190 -WA
> 21-January 2014-Co allocated and requested extra docs.
> March 28 submitted docs.
> 05-May visa granted


Congrats mate!! Looking at your timeline I guess we all should sit back and relax. The golden eggs storm will eventually hit 190'ers in July.

Anyways, once again hearty greetings and best wishes for your future


----------



## gkkumar

Deejay_TNT said:


> Your case: _"Medicals 4th March 2014 | PCC 20th March 2014"_
> Assuming you've uploaded them the same day you received them, your IED is 4 March 2015 (but please check yourself - what is the date of issue for PCC/Meds).
> 
> The difference between YOUR case and Prashant's is 3 and a half months. That's your queue length.
> Mine's the same (my PCC/Meds are from beginning of March).
> 
> As you can understand *(according to the information from CO mentioned earlier)*, those whose PCC/Meds will expire SOONER than ours have priority. So, quite a long wait for us (until July, most likely, when those priorities mentioned by CO will be dropped).
> 
> In short: for both you and me - July is the most likely answer.
> 
> The priorities on expiration of PCC/Meds implemented by DIAC and mentioned by CO *are logical (make sense)*, IMHO. Nobody would want to receive a grant with an Initial Entry Date being within a couple of days/weeks only (or have to go through PCC/Meds again).


Good Deejay !! I really hope you get your grant before July !!


----------



## samdam

prasanth_aus said:


> Dear All..
> 
> I am most happy to inform all you that I received my Golden mail today morning..... Thanks for all your prayers and support.....
> 
> Wish u all a speedy grant.
> Visa lodge on 5th November 2013 - 190 -WA
> 21-January 2014-Co allocated and requested extra docs.
> March 28 submitted docs.
> 05-May visa granted


Congratulations, with every subsequent grant , the rest of us feel like , we have moved ahead in the queue!!

Thanks a million for uploading it here!!

Enjoy your moment of success!:mullet:


----------



## Alyaawessam

Hello every one I recently joined & I went through most of the posts wanted to know of there is any updates regarding the 190 visa grant all my documents where uploaded with the PCC & the medicals on the 19th march & received the delay email by the 20th march so any updates regarding my situation


----------



## Deejay_TNT

gkkumar said:


> Good Deejay !! I really hope you get your grant before July !!


I really wish you get your grant very soon (and before July, of course)!  Because my IED is after yours by a couple of days


----------



## tambarus

Bluegum2012 said:


> Nope there is no maximum period but majority of the cases would be finalized with in that duration.Lately DIBP reviewed this and currently it's 3 months now. As there is no link available for the old timeline hence I'm providing the expat link.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/349913-maximum-time-taken-190-applicants.html
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for reply


----------



## bazidkhan

prasanth_aus said:


> Hi Bazidkhan,
> 
> My occupation is First class machinist . I got positive skill assessment on 2 -October 2013. Lodged visa on 5th November.. In January 2014 once co allocated he requested to do Point test advice.. It must not be same for all applicants.. really depends on CO. How ever you may proceed to apply TRA point advice if you wants... It strengthen your claim.. But it will take 60 working days to get the outcome..
> 
> Best of luck


Hi dear. 
Can you tell me what is the fee for MPA I.e migration points advice from TRA . thanks


----------



## Thinuli

Hi all.
Today inmy immi account , document section changed to recieved from recommended,, does this means a case officer or is it routine,, i am on my 8 th week though..
Thanks in advance..


----------



## lovetosmack

Thinuli said:


> Hi all.
> Today inmy immi account , document section changed to recieved from recommended,, does this means a case officer or is it routine,, i am on my 8 th week though..
> Thanks in advance..


No. Not necessarily. You will know when a case officer has been assigned.


----------



## gkkumar

Deejay_TNT said:


> I really wish you get your grant very soon (and before July, of course)!  Because my IED is after yours by a couple of days


kewl IED again..


----------



## Pame

gkkumar said:


> kewl IED again..


Hi everybody,

There is a visatracker sheet for visa 190. Is it possible for every body to add there IED too (Initial entry date). As i feel that, IED is going to play a vital role in granting visa till july, and if that is the case we can keep our self updated in that way also. 

Regards


----------



## lovetosmack

Pame said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> There is a visatracker sheet for visa 190. Is it possible for every body to add there IED too (Initial entry date). As i feel that, IED is going to play a vital role in granting visa till july, and if that is the case we can keep our self updated in that way also.
> 
> Regards


Sure. That sounds good. It might give some insights too. Just so everyone knows, IED is the earlier date of either your PCC or Medicals.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Friends

I had uploaded Form 80 which has details of 30 years, do i need to upload new one with 10 years details ???

Also, i didnt explain job gaps in Form 80, can i upload a seperate PDF for this or any other option.

Thanks for your help.

Santhosh


----------



## lovetosmack

Guys.. Update the Initial Entry Date in the visa tracker sheet ? Let's see if we can understand the queue on how applications are being picked.

http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


----------



## sunnydee

Guys,

I received below response from CO today after submitting final set of documents.

Did any one else get similar email ?

Looks like chances of getting grant in this year is pretty low.

Dear xxxxx xxx,

Thank you for your email.

The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.

I appreciate your patience in this matter.

Kind Regards 
xxx


----------



## samdam

Looks like everyone applied in December 2013 went to t34 and are waiting a little more than rest of them:drama:


----------



## rajforu86

Hi all

One of my friend is filing ACS and did his engg in Mechanical. So he needs to fill RPL form. Do anyone has the latest RPL form and share the same..would be highly appreciated.

Thanks
Raj


----------



## prasanth_aus

bazidkhan said:


> hi dear.
> Can you tell me what is the fee for mpa i.e migration points advice from tra . Thanks


600 aud


----------



## gkkumar

Guys

Good Morning !! 

Second day of the week and I hope a grant today as well. Especially, Deejay - he has been waiting from long time. Lets see.

:tea:


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Guys
> 
> Good Morning !!
> 
> Second day of the week and I hope a grant today as well. Especially, Deejay - he has been waiting from long time. Lets see.
> 
> :tea:


Good Morning and all the best !!


----------



## manueel

hey Guys ,
ANY Updates for NSW Visa. I haven't seen any grants for NSW SS. I got CO on 1 April n email inquiry as well but i havent heard anything from them ... My Signature On tracking sheet is RJ..


----------



## askmohit

It is good to see the thread I started is still in use....  

Its been almost 3 months for me now.. Still no grant... Called DIBP to check if any case officer is assigned got information that it is adelaide team 4.... 

Emailed them and got the greate delay email .... So I believe wait for 1st of july


----------



## Santhosh.15

gkkumar said:


> Guys
> 
> Good Morning !!
> 
> Second day of the week and I hope a grant today as well. Especially, Deejay - he has been waiting from long time. Lets see.
> 
> :tea:


Yes. Good luck everyone.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## mehran2010

*Please advise!*

Hi all,

I lodged my visa application (state sponsorship - South Australia) back in January 2013 and had the case officer in March 2013. Since then, the case officer communicated several times with me and then there was a long silence until recently the case officer asked both me and my wife for the Evidence of Character (Overseas Police Clearance). 

We submitted this document a few days ago and now received an email from the case officer saying that the documents have been updated in the system. She also mentioned that "We are now waiting on the standard checks for this application, which can take another 12 months or so. We will certainly contact you again once these are finalised. I believe these should be the last requirements before finalisation." 

I am wondering whether this is a good news and they just mention about 12 months to stop me contacting them every now and then, or it really is going to take another 12 months of wait!!  

I always assumed after asking for Evidence of Character the application process is almost finished. Does anyone have any similar experience?  Please advise guys. Thank you very much. :help:


----------



## manofsteel

askmohit said:


> It is good to see the thread I started is still in use....
> 
> Its been almost 3 months for me now.. Still no grant... Called DIBP to check if any case officer is assigned got information that it is adelaide team 4....
> 
> Emailed them and got the greate delay email .... So I believe wait for 1st of july


Hi askmohit, thanks for starting this thread. 

Btw, may I ask what state have you applied?


----------



## gkkumar

askmohit said:


> It is good to see the thread I started is still in use....
> 
> Its been almost 3 months for me now.. Still no grant... Called DIBP to check if any case officer is assigned got information that it is adelaide team 4....
> 
> Emailed them and got the greate delay email .... So I believe wait for 1st of july


Good to see you back in the thread askmohit. :clap2:

From the timelines in your signature, it took almost more than two months to lodge your visa application from the date of invite. What was the reason for that ? I believe that delay is costing dearly now as well.


----------



## gkkumar

mehran2010 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged my visa application (state sponsorship - South Australia) back in January 2013 and had the case officer in March 2013. Since then, the case officer communicated several times with me and then there was a long silence until recently the case officer asked both me and my wife for the Evidence of Character (Overseas Police Clearance).
> 
> We submitted this document a few days ago and now received an email from the case officer saying that the documents have been updated in the system. She also mentioned that "We are now waiting on the standard checks for this application, which can take another 12 months or so. We will certainly contact you again once these are finalised. I believe these should be the last requirements before finalisation."
> 
> I am wondering whether this is a good news and they just mention about 12 months to stop me contacting them every now and then, or it really is going to take another 12 months of wait!!
> 
> I always assumed after asking for Evidence of Character the application process is almost finished. Does anyone have any similar experience?  Please advise guys. Thank you very much. :help:


External checks would take considerable amount of time. 12 months is maximum time, they should complete well before that. Having come this far and suddenly this kind of unexpected news is really heartbreaking.. Keep patience and I suggest forget about this visa application and get back to your life in your country. Tracking regularly will only excite you and keep you worried. You would get your grant when the time comes - probably in the next six months. All the best mate !!!


----------



## mehran2010

Thanks mate. You're right. Patience is the key here! Anyway, I always assumed external checks are done by the time they ask for the police clearance. I might have been wrong! :doh:



gkkumar said:


> External checks would take considerable amount of time. 12 months is maximum time, they should complete well before that. Having come this far and suddenly this kind of unexpected news is really heartbreaking.. Keep patience and I suggest forget about this visa application and get back to your life in your country. Tracking regularly will only excite you and keep you worried. You would get your grant when the time comes - probably in the next six months. All the best mate !!!


----------



## samdam

manofsteel said:


> Hi askmohit, thanks for starting this thread.
> 
> Btw, may I ask what state have you applied?


Hi SuperMan  what are your timelines? can you please update it in your signature? Cause you shouldn't take long as you are from singapore


----------



## man111

Friend

When did u lodge visa? january 2013 or is it on january 2014?

DIBP say maximum time taken for 190 visa is 3 months. do u have any idea y they take another 12 months?


----------



## man111

mehran2010 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged my visa application (state sponsorship - South Australia) back in January 2013 and had the case officer in March 2013. Since then, the case officer communicated several times with me and then there was a long silence until recently the case officer asked both me and my wife for the Evidence of Character (Overseas Police Clearance).
> 
> We submitted this document a few days ago and now received an email from the case officer saying that the documents have been updated in the system. She also mentioned that "We are now waiting on the standard checks for this application, which can take another 12 months or so. We will certainly contact you again once these are finalised. I believe these should be the last requirements before finalisation."
> 
> I am wondering whether this is a good news and they just mention about 12 months to stop me contacting them every now and then, or it really is going to take another 12 months of wait!!
> 
> 
> 
> I always assumed after asking for Evidence of Character the application process is almost finished. Does anyone have any similar experience?  Please advise guys. Thank you very much. :help:






Friend

When did u lodge visa? january 2013 or is it on january 2014?

DIBP say maximum time taken for 190 visa is 3 months. do u have any idea y they take another 12 months?


----------



## mamunvega

mehran2010 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged my visa application (state sponsorship - South Australia) back in January 2013 and had the case officer in March 2013. Since then, the case officer communicated several times with me and then there was a long silence until recently the case officer asked both me and my wife for the Evidence of Character (Overseas Police Clearance).
> 
> We submitted this document a few days ago and now received an email from the case officer saying that the documents have been updated in the system. She also mentioned that "We are now waiting on the standard checks for this application, which can take another 12 months or so. We will certainly contact you again once these are finalised. I believe these should be the last requirements before finalisation."
> 
> I am wondering whether this is a good news and they just mention about 12 months to stop me contacting them every now and then, or it really is going to take another 12 months of wait!!
> 
> I always assumed after asking for Evidence of Character the application process is almost finished. Does anyone have any similar experience?  Please advise guys. Thank you very much. :help:



For high Risk Country Applicant, this is a common harassment, I would say...Patience is the key brother, and Du'aah to the Almighty.....Please wait patiently....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## manofsteel

samdam said:


> Hi SuperMan  what are your timelines? can you please update it in your signature? Cause you shouldn't take long as you are from singapore


I haven't heard or read anywhere that country is one of the factors for speedy processing. Ok, will update my signature later as im using mobile phone


----------



## samdam

manofsteel said:


> I haven't heard or read anywhere that country is one of the factors for speedy processing. Ok, will update my signature later as im using mobile phone


Because Singapore is definitely not a high risk country, so police clearance must not take much time!


----------



## mehran2010

Yes, you read it correctly friend! I lodged it in *January 2013*.




man111 said:


> Friend
> 
> When did u lodge visa? january 2013 or is it on january 2014?
> 
> DIBP say maximum time taken for 190 visa is 3 months. do u have any idea y they take another 12 months?


----------



## askmohit

gkkumar said:


> Good to see you back in the thread askmohit. :clap2:
> 
> From the timelines in your signature, it took almost more than two months to lodge your visa application from the date of invite. What was the reason for that ? I believe that delay is costing dearly now as well.


My passport was expiring so I thought I should I have a fresh passport before visa application and passport got delayed and thus costed me now...


----------



## sk2014

sunnydee said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received below response from CO today after submitting final set of documents.
> 
> Did any one else get similar email ?
> 
> Looks like chances of getting grant in this year is pretty low.
> 
> Dear xxxxx xxx,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. *This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.*
> 
> 
> Kind Regards
> xxx


What exactly does the bold part mean?

I assumed once you applied for visa then these limits won't matter to you because you have already applied.


----------



## Alnaibii

sunnydee said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received below response from CO today after submitting final set of documents.
> 
> Did any one else get similar email ?
> 
> Looks like chances of getting grant in this year is pretty low.
> 
> Dear xxxxx xxx,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department&#146;s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.
> 
> Kind Regards
> xxx


This is the standard delay email for 190. It affects everyone still in the queue.


----------



## carthik.annayan

Guys, 

I was assigned a case officer on the 23rd April 2014. She then asked me for Form 80 Which i submitted on 24th April 2014. Yesterday, I wrote an email to her, asking if she received the extra documents she requested for.

Here's the response (Delay Email which i received in the form of PDF earlier  ) 

So guys we have to wait. Let's not panic. In the worst case, you will receive the visa by July. Let's try and have the positivity going!

============================================================
Dear Mr Annayan,



Thankyou for your email.



Please be advised that I have received all requested documents now.



Important information about your skilled visa (subclass 190).



The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 



The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.



As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.



In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.



I appreciate your patience in this matter.
==============================================================

Cheers,
Carthik


----------



## lovetosmack

190'ers Can you update your Initial Entry Date in the sheet ? Not even a single soul except gkkumar has updated it. :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: 

At least we can figure out who is next.


----------



## chiku2006

carthik.annayan said:


> Guys,
> 
> I was assigned a case officer on the 23rd April 2014. She then asked me for Form 80 Which i submitted on 24th April 2014. Yesterday, I wrote an email to her, asking if she received the extra documents she requested for.
> 
> Here's the response (Delay Email which i received in the form of PDF earlier  )
> 
> So guys we have to wait. Let's not panic. In the worst case, you will receive the visa by July. Let's try and have the positivity going!
> 
> ============================================================
> Dear Mr Annayan,
> 
> Thankyou for your email.
> 
> Please be advised that I have received all requested documents now.
> 
> Important information about your skilled visa (subclass 190).
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.
> ==============================================================
> 
> Cheers,
> Carthik


Yes Carthik I agree with you... lets be patient


----------



## sk2014

lovetosmack said:


> 190'ers Can you update your Initial Entry Date in the sheet ? Not even a single soul except gkkumar has updated it. :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty:
> 
> At least we can figure out who is next.


What exactly is initial entry date?


----------



## Santhosh.15

lovetosmack said:


> 190'ers Can you update your Initial Entry Date in the sheet ? Not even a single soul except gkkumar has updated it. :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty:
> 
> At least we can figure out who is next.


Hi Buddy

You mean to say PCC or Meds date whichever is earlier?? In that case, my PCC is January 24th.

I am unable to see the link. Can you please update mine??

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## Deejay_TNT

lovetosmack said:


> 190'ers Can you update your Initial Entry Date in the sheet ? Not even a single soul except gkkumar has updated it. :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty:
> 
> At least we can figure out who is next.


I don't think anyone in this thread will update it.
The reason is simple:

Those who have ALREADY received their grants from March 2014 till today (e.g. those affected by priorities) have no interest in this thread, they are packing their stuff and buying tickets now.

Those who have NOT yet received their grants do not know how to calculate their IED.

One thing I'd recommend: next time someone gets a grant - ASK them what their IED is.
I've PM-ed a few people who recently got a 190-visa grant, and those that I've talked to (via PM) had their IED within this year (e.g. their PCC/Meds will have expired by the end of this year), which confirms previous findings.
One notable exception seems to be "ozbabe".

Since my IED is March 2015, (a couple more months down the queue), I have little hopes in receiving a grant before July.


----------



## lovetosmack

Deejay_TNT said:


> I don't think anyone in this thread will update it.
> The reason is simple:
> 
> Those who have ALREADY received their grants from March 2014 till today (e.g. those affected by priorities) have no interest in this thread, they are packing their stuff and buying tickets now.
> 
> Those who have NOT yet received their grants do not know how to calculate their IED.
> 
> One thing I'd recommend: next time someone gets a grant - ASK them what their IED is.
> I've PM-ed a few people who recently got a 190-visa grant, and those that I've talked to (via PM) had their IED within this year (e.g. their PCC/Meds will have expired by the end of this year), which confirms previous findings.
> One notable exception seems to be "ozbabe".
> 
> Since my IED is March 2015, (a couple more months down the queue), I have little hopes in receiving a grant before July.


What's ozbabe's IED ?

I was under the impression that among PCC and medicals whichever is earlier, is the IED for everyone. Is it not right?


----------



## Deejay_TNT

lovetosmack said:


> What's ozbabe's IED ?
> 
> I was under the impression that among PCC and medicals whichever is earlier, is the IED for everyone. Is it not right?


You are absolutely correct!

As for ozbabe, I don't know, but is rumoured to have had a rather fresh PCC/Meds, but still got the grant (unlike all others).


----------



## mamunvega

guyz, 

Ozbabe is from their mother land and a POMI herself...so they take it easy on English ppl....still, i am hopeful and :fingerscrossed:


----------



## lovetosmack

@Deejay_TNT: In that case, we should still *update/share* our assumed IEDs. It doesn't matter. And for those who already got a grant I guess there isn't much we can do.

What do you think ?

http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


----------



## Deejay_TNT

lovetosmack said:


> @Deejay_TNT: In that case, we should still *update/share* our assumed IEDs. It doesn't matter. And for those who already got a grant I guess there isn't much we can do.
> 
> What do you think ?
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


Totally support this.
Updated my IED in the file.


----------



## manueel

lovetosmack said:


> What's ozbabe's IED ?
> 
> I was under the impression that among PCC and medicals whichever is earlier, is the IED for everyone. Is it not right?


HI lovetosmack, How do u calculate the IED ..Will plz help me find it plz.. 
I got CO on 1 April .


----------



## lovetosmack

*Initial Entry Date Calculation*



manueel said:


> HI lovetosmack, How do u calculate the IED ..Will plz help me find it plz..
> I got CO on 1 April .


Let's say:

Earliest PCC Date - A
Earliest Medical Date - B

I say 'earliest' in cases where there are dependents involved and have different dates of Meds/PCC.

Initial Entry Date or First Entry Date = 1 year+ (A or B whichever is *earlier*).

But Initial Entry date *can* also be one year from the date of grant of visa.

Quoting from pr4oz.blogspot.in website:

When you get the grant you need to visit Australia before a date given in the grant letter - this date is generally 1 year + min (Date of PCC or Date of Meds).
For example let's suppose you have following dates:
PCC = 10 Nov 2012
Meds = 20 Dec 2012
Grant = 1 Jan 2013

Now - there can be two things depending on CO - your max entry date (date prior to which you and all dependents in your application need to enter Australia to validate PR) can be either:
1 Jan 2014 - which is 1 year from grant date OR
10 Nov 2013 - which is 1 year from min of (meds or PCC); as PCC was prior to Meds - hence date of PCC would be used.


----------



## Thinuli

Hi 
Updated my IED..


----------



## poohandbean

*How long does it take to clear referred medical?*

Hi guys,

I've been reading this thread everyday since I lodged my 190 application on Feb 14, 2014 and found it a great source of information and guidance.

I would like to ask about how long it would take to clear medical from a high risk country. My medical results were confirmed to be submitted to DIBP on March 17, 2014 but has not been cleared yet.

One friend of mine applied for 190 and got her visa a year ago told me that it took her 2 months to clear her medical. Is it a typical time duration?

Any information would be much appreciated.

Best 

poohandbean


----------



## Thinuli

poohandbean said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been reading this thread everyday since I lodged my 190 application on Feb 14, 2014 and found it a great source of information and guidance.
> 
> I would like to ask about how long it would take to clear medical from a high risk country. My medical results were confirmed to be submitted to DIBP on March 17, 2014 but has not been cleared yet.
> 
> One friend of mine applied for 190 and got her visa a year ago told me that it took her 2 months to clear her medical. Is it a typical time duration?
> 
> Any information would be much appreciated.
> 
> Best
> 
> 
> poohandbean


 Hi Poohandbean
If you have a case officer he can manually clear the medical but it depends on grading of your medical if it is grade A case officer can clear it, if your panel physician has graded it as grade B.. Then your medical will refer to a MOC(medical officer of commonwealth).. I think that has happened to your friend. If you dont have any disease or deformity or if your investigations are fine your medical will be grade A , so dont worry
Byee


----------



## sunnyboi

Why are we having the IEDs entered?


----------



## Qjuf

Visa Grant for me and my defacto partner.

Visa Subclass Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190)

Nominated Occupation : 261111 - IT
onshore
60 points
VIC Sponsorship

Applied 11 January 2014
team 33 Brisbane CO : 1 March 2014 - requested additional docs
Grant Date 06 May 2014

Good luck everyone!


----------



## rajforu86

Qjuf said:


> Visa Grant for me and my defacto partner.
> 
> Visa Subclass Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190)
> 
> Nominated Occupation : 261111 - IT
> onshore
> 60 points
> VIC Sponsorship
> 
> Applied 11 January 2014
> team 33 Brisbane CO : 1 March 2014 - requested additional docs
> Grant Date 06 May 2014
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Hi Quif

Heartily congratulations to you on your grant. Could you please let us know what was your last document submission date?

Guys this week is reserved for Team 33 Brisbane..

Raj


----------



## Bluegum2012

Qjuf said:


> Visa Grant for me and my defacto partner.
> 
> Visa Subclass Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190)
> 
> Nominated Occupation : 261111 - IT
> onshore
> 60 points
> VIC Sponsorship
> 
> Applied 11 January 2014
> team 33 Brisbane CO : 1 March 2014 - requested additional docs
> Grant Date 06 May 2014
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Congratulations Qjuf. Good luck.


----------



## Qjuf

Last documents I submitted approx 6 or 7 of March.
Then send couple emails regarding my situation in March and April but didn't receive any answers till yesterday with grant.
Was strange actually - i didn't hope get it yesterday. My thoughts were about July.

P.S. Medical Examinations I did in last December before I applied.


----------



## Bluegum2012

rajforu86 said:


> Hi Quif
> 
> Heartily congratulations to you on your grant. Could you please let us know what was your last document submission date?
> 
> Guys this week is reserved for Team 33 Brisbane..
> 
> Raj


Hi Rajforu86,

I think you will receive ur grant in next week coz u have completed 5 months. Keep posting ur updates.

Cheers..


----------



## tambarus

Qjuf said:


> Visa Grant for me and my defacto partner.
> 
> Visa Subclass Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190)
> 
> Nominated Occupation : 261111 - IT
> onshore
> 60 points
> VIC Sponsorship
> 
> Applied 11 January 2014
> team 33 Brisbane CO : 1 March 2014 - requested additional docs
> Grant Date 06 May 2014
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Congratulations ... have a great weekend ahead bro !


----------



## tambarus

Bluegum2012 said:


> Hi Rajforu86,
> 
> I think you will receive ur grant in next week coz u have completed 5 months. Keep posting ur updates.
> 
> Cheers..


Yep! By looking at this pattern, I think rajforu86 would be due next though IT sector planning levels are reached, but for 190 onshore seems to be prioritized ! Best of luck to all ...


----------



## rajforu86

Qjuf said:


> Last documents I submitted approx 6 or 7 of March.
> Then send couple emails regarding my situation in March and April but didn't receive any answers till yesterday with grant.
> Was strange actually - i didn't hope get it yesterday. My thoughts were about July.
> 
> P.S. Medical Examinations I did in last December before I applied.


Hi

My lodgement date was 5 th Dec, 2013. My last document submission date was 5th Mar, 2014. CO is Team34 Brisbane. Occupation code- 261314. VIC sponsored.

Hope for the best.

Raj


----------



## rajforu86

tambarus said:


> Yep! By looking at this pattern, I think rajforu86 would be due next though IT sector planning levels are reached, but for 190 onshore seems to be prioritized ! Best of luck to all ...


Hi
Yeah hoping for the best.

Raj


----------



## gkkumar

Qjuf said:


> Visa Grant for me and my defacto partner.
> 
> Visa Subclass Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190)
> 
> Nominated Occupation : 261111 - IT
> onshore
> 60 points
> VIC Sponsorship
> 
> Applied 11 January 2014
> team 33 Brisbane CO : 1 March 2014 - requested additional docs
> Grant Date 06 May 2014
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Congratulations Qjuf !! Time to celebrate !! Have a blast !!


----------



## Bluegum2012

tambarus said:


> Yep! By looking at this pattern, I think rajforu86 would be due next though IT sector planning levels are reached, but for 190 onshore seems to be prioritized ! Best of luck to all ...


Hi tambarus,

Just an update, for SS applications(190) there is no Occupational ceilings. 

Check this link for more info.

Cheers!!


----------



## gkkumar

*Mail from Victorian Govt.*

Guys, 

Good Morning ! 

I received an email. No, wait wait.. its from Victorian Government asking for the update on my visa application. Is there an opportunity I could utilize here to prioritize my grant processing. 

Please let me know.


----------



## Redtape

gkkumar said:


> Guys,
> 
> Good Morning !
> 
> I received an email. No, wait wait.. its from Victorian Government asking for the update on my visa application. Is there an opportunity I could utilize here to prioritize my grant processing.
> 
> Please let me know.


Hi gkkumar,

Reply them politely saying that you have already submitted all docs and awaiting the results. If you have received the delay email then forward that email as well.Hope this helps. In my opinion they know that currently 190 visa processing is slow.

Cheers.


----------



## chiku2006

Qjuf said:


> Visa Grant for me and my defacto partner.
> 
> Visa Subclass Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190)
> 
> Nominated Occupation : 261111 - IT
> onshore
> 60 points
> VIC Sponsorship
> 
> Applied 11 January 2014
> team 33 Brisbane CO : 1 March 2014 - requested additional docs
> Grant Date 06 May 2014
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Wow awesome news!!
Good luck and best wishes


----------



## Deejay_TNT

Qjuf said:


> Last documents I submitted approx 6 or 7 of March.
> Then send couple emails regarding my situation in March and April but didn't receive any answers till yesterday with grant.
> Was strange actually - i didn't hope get it yesterday. My thoughts were about July.
> 
> P.S. Medical Examinations I did in *last December* before I applied.


Congrats on your grant.
Qjuf, so your *IED (Initial Entry Date) is December 2014*, right???

Guys, "last document submission date" does NOT matter here. *IED* does (at least that's what the CO said, and the real data confirms).

Qjuf's IED seems to confirm this as well. His Meds are to expire in *December 2014*. So we have yet another confirmation on the queueing, which confirms the CO's words.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> 
> My lodgement date was 5 th Dec, 2013. My last document submission date was 5th Mar, 2014. CO is Team34 Brisbane. Occupation code- 261314. VIC sponsored.
> 
> Hope for the best.
> 
> Raj


What's your IED, rajforu86?


----------



## manueel

Hey guys ..!! 
It's very important ... I just saw the updates that occupation calling page n saw that there is no System Admin on that page.. !!!! 
What's that's means ..!!! I can't understand..


----------



## Deejay_TNT

manueel said:


> Hey guys ..!!
> It's very important ... I just saw the updates that occupation calling page n saw that there is no System Admin on that page.. !!!!
> What's that's means ..!!! I can't understand..


Read the "Announcement" at the top to understand:
SkillSelect – SkillSelect


----------



## rajforu86

Deejay_TNT said:


> What's your IED, rajforu86?


See I don't think there is any IED for onshore applicant as they are already in Aus. Please confirm.

Rsj


----------



## gkkumar

Redtape said:


> Hi gkkumar,
> 
> Reply them politely saying that you have already submitted all docs and awaiting the results. If you have received the delay email then forward that email as well.Hope this helps. In my opinion they know that currently 190 visa processing is slow.
> 
> Cheers.


I sent an email to my CO - intimating her about the enquiry of Victorian Government. Will wait for today if I get anything from her and reply back to VIC Government with my TRN.


----------



## manueel

That's means its max 1000... So thre is not any chance before July


----------



## Deejay_TNT

rajforu86 said:


> See I don't think there is any IED for onshore applicant as they are already in Aus. Please confirm.
> 
> Rsj


OK, let me re-phrase it.
*What is the earlies date of issue of your PCCs and Medicals?* 

As you can understand, even though for onshore applicants there is no IED, they still have their documents "expiration date", which is the same as IED.
So, you are correct.
I think in order NOT to confuse people, we should ask the people to provide "*earliest date of issue for PCCs/Meds + 1 year" date*. (Or should we call it the "document expiration date"?)

Technically, it's the same. But in the way it sounds - it is FAR less confusing than using the word "IED".


----------



## Qjuf

Deejay_TNT said:


> Congrats on your grant.
> Qjuf, so your *IED (Initial Entry Date) is December 2014*, right???
> 
> Guys, "last document submission date" does NOT matter here. *IED* does (at least that's what the CO said, and the real data confirms).
> 
> Qjuf's IED seems to confirm this as well. His Meds are to expire in *December 2014*. So we have yet another confirmation on the queueing, which confirms the CO's words.


Thanks to all!!

Invitation to apply I received a few days after I got VIC sponsorship in the beginning of December.

I applied in January because I went to New Year holidays to Vietnam and thought I have to remain in AU while my application is processing.


----------



## lovetosmack

Deejay_tnt: since they are already in Oz it doesn't matter. IED is only imp for people outside Australia.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

manueel said:


> That's means its max 1000... So thre is not any chance before July


I'm sorry, could you tell me where you got this conclusion from?
Did you read the information carefully enough?


----------



## Deejay_TNT

lovetosmack said:


> Deejay_tnt: since they are already in Oz it doesn't matter. IED is only imp for people outside Australia.


That's why I re-phrased the question.

Those onshore still do have "document expiration date", and their documents DO expire.
Please read my post above.
It's the same as with offshore.


----------



## tambarus

Bluegum2012 said:


> Hi tambarus,
> 
> Just an update, for SS applications(190) there is no Occupational ceilings.
> 
> Check this link for more info.
> 
> Cheers!!


Yep. I'm aware what is written on skillselect page but always wonder in why so much delay in giving out the 190 visa ? Like in my case i'm waiting from last 5 months by now. Will it be sheer coincidence or some other reasons im really not aware and is planning level issue are not highlighted by email to any of 190 applicant ? I dun think so. At this point atleast its lot of confusion regarding process for me.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

Guys, *from now on let's NOT use the term "IED". * It is too confusing and not universal. *

Let's use the term "PCC/MEDS effect date".* "Expiry" is a bad word for the purpose, because *for DIBP all PCCs are valid for 1 year*, but on PCCs there are sometimes words like "valid for X days/months", which is also confusing to some forum members.
That's why we need some other word as well, like "effect date".
For offshore applicants it is the same as IED. But for onshore this will CLEAR the confusion.

For Qjuf (onshore), this date is *Dec 2014* (no change, but this term is much better understood).


----------



## Deejay_TNT

Please let me once again QUOTE the CO words.
This is the official CO responce, and NOT my opinion. E.g. this can be takes as official statement from a DIBP employee.



Deejay_TNT said:


> Please reference this message:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ed-lets-share-time-lines-143.html#post3861346
> 
> You can see (let me quote) the official reply from case officer (e.g. these are not assumptions, this is the information from CO). I tend to believe that the quoted text is copy/pasted, and has not been altered. It states:
> 
> _"The Department appreciates the delay in processing your application may cause you some concern, however, the remaining places in the Migration Programme are being allocated *having consideration to a number of factors (i.e. initial entry dates) and the expiration of health and character clearances*.
> 
> The new Migration Programme commences in July 2014, so in the event your application is unable to progressed before this date, it will be progressed at that time."_


_"The Department appreciates the delay in processing your application may cause you some concern, however, the remaining places in the Migration Programme are being allocated *having consideration to a number of factors (i.e. initial entry dates) and the expiration of health and character clearances*. "_


----------



## supra_arun

*Cancellation of student visa*

Hi guys, I am on a student visa and I got an invitation from NSW for state sponsership. I applied my PR 190 visa on March 12th. After getting my bridging visa I quit the uni (instead of paying fees for nothing). Is that okay or will I be in trouble for quit the uni before getting another visa.

thanks.....


----------



## gkkumar

supra_arun said:


> Hi guys, I am on a student visa and I got an invitation from NSW for state sponsership. I applied my PR 190 visa on March 12th. After getting my bridging visa I quit the uni (instead of paying fees for nothing). Is that okay or will I be in trouble for quit the uni before getting another visa.
> 
> thanks.....


Did you get the 190 visa ?


----------



## lovetosmack

supra_arun said:


> Hi guys, I am on a student visa and I got an invitation from NSW for state sponsership. I applied my PR 190 visa on March 12th. After getting my bridging visa I quit the uni (instead of paying fees for nothing). Is that okay or will I be in trouble for quit the uni before getting another visa.
> 
> thanks.....


You should try posting this as a new thread. I don't think most of us here would know how that works.


----------



## manueel

supra_arun said:


> Hi guys, I am on a student visa and I got an invitation from NSW for state sponsership. I applied my PR 190 visa on March 12th. After getting my bridging visa I quit the uni (instead of paying fees for nothing). Is that okay or will I be in trouble for quit the uni before getting another visa.
> 
> thanks.....


Did u consult with Immi lawyer ..!! Is it right to do it..


----------



## rajforu86

Deejay_TNT said:


> OK, let me re-phrase it.
> What is the earlies date of issue of your PCCs and Medicals?
> 
> As you can understand, even though for onshore applicants there is no IED, they still have their documents "expiration date", which is the same as IED.
> So, you are correct.
> I think in order NOT to confuse people, we should ask the people to provide "earliest date of issue for PCCs/Meds + 1 year" date. (Or should we call it the "document expiration date"?)
> 
> Technically, it's the same. But in the way it sounds - it is FAR less confusing than using the word "IED".


Hi Dheejay

My PCC n medical expiry dates are near around Feb end 2015 but my wife's was Jan End 2015.

That means I don't have chance to get grant before July :-( :-(

Raj


----------



## lovetosmack

rajforu86 said:


> Hi Dheejay
> 
> My PCC n medical expiry dates are near around Feb end 2015 but my wife's was Jan End 2015.
> 
> That means I don't have chance to get grant before July :-( :-(
> 
> Raj


@Deejay_TNT and others: I put a separate column for both Medicals and PCC dates. Just enter those dates and it will return your tentative IED in the adjacent column.

Check row#125 for an example.


----------



## lovetosmack

I guess we are right. Going forward the cases are being picked up in earliest expiry of Meds or PCC.

This man superm kept shouting about it in his website pr4oz.blogspot.in since ages about the importance of getting Meds & PCC done at the earliest. :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty:


----------



## manueel

supra_arun said:


> Hi guys, I am on a student visa and I got an invitation from NSW for state sponsership. I applied my PR 190 visa on March 12th. After getting my bridging visa I quit the uni (instead of paying fees for nothing). Is that okay or will I be in trouble for quit the uni before getting another visa.
> 
> thanks.....


I m also on same boat but I haven't cancelled student visa ..!!i don't know what to do ..!!


----------



## lovetosmack

gkkumar said:


> Sugar in your mouth - muh mein ghee shakkar..   Hopefully, it should !! The tunnel is so da.....


@gkkumar: On a lighter note, I really start my day by reading your HARD TRANSLATED post. I can't stop rofl. :laugh::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Good one !!!


----------



## Deejay_TNT

lovetosmack said:


> @Deejay_TNT and others: I put a separate column for both Medicals and PCC dates. Just enter those dates and it will return your tentative IED in the adjacent column.
> 
> Check row#125 for an example.


I've changed the file a little bit, tried to make it more self-explanatory. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## lovetosmack

Deejay_TNT said:


> I've changed the file a little bit, tried to make it more self-explanatory. I hope you don't mind.


Definitely not. :hug: It's a community effort. :grouphug:


----------



## samdam

Anybody received grant this morning? :bump:


----------



## Bluegum2012

samdam said:


> Anybody received grant this morning? :bump:


Yes samdam, there was one today morning. Cheers!!



Qjuf said:


> Visa Grant for me and my defacto partner.
> 
> Visa Subclass Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190)
> 
> Nominated Occupation : 261111 - IT
> onshore
> 60 points
> VIC Sponsorship
> 
> Applied 11 January 2014
> team 33 Brisbane CO : 1 March 2014 - requested additional docs
> Grant Date 06 May 2014
> 
> Good luck everyone!


----------



## poohandbean

Qjuf said:


> Visa Grant for me and my defacto partner.
> 
> Visa Subclass Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190)
> 
> Nominated Occupation : 261111 - IT
> onshore
> 60 points
> VIC Sponsorship
> 
> Applied 11 January 2014
> team 33 Brisbane CO : 1 March 2014 - requested additional docs
> Grant Date 06 May 2014
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Congratulations! Good luck!


----------



## poohandbean

Thinuli said:


> Hi Poohandbean
> If you have a case officer he can manually clear the medical but it depends on grading of your medical if it is grade A case officer can clear it, if your panel physician has graded it as grade B.. Then your medical will refer to a MOC(medical officer of commonwealth).. I think that has happened to your friend. If you dont have any disease or deformity or if your investigations are fine your medical will be grade A , so dont worry
> Byee


Hi Byee,

Thanks for replying.

This morning I received an email from my CO asking me to pay for VAC2, the charge for my husband's functional English. This means that our medicals have just been cleared.

We do not have any serious medical conditions but I guess medicals from certain countries will automatically be referred to a MOC.

I'm released now that we can finally get this final obstacle out of the way 

Thanks again.


----------



## Bluegum2012

lovetosmack said:


> I guess we are right. Going forward the cases are being picked up in earliest expiry of Meds or PCC.
> 
> This man superm kept shouting about it in his website pr4oz.blogspot.in since ages about the importance of getting Meds & PCC done at the earliest. :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty:


Hello lovetosmack, Deejay_TNT and fellow expats,

Let’s put our assumptions of 190 granting process into test now. I think I've got almost two similar cases. But Before going any further and post the rest of my message I would like to ask rajfou86's consent for the the comparison.

Cheers!!


----------



## sunnyboi

Looks like someone is messing around with the tracker sheet AGAIN!! My details have been removed. What joy do people get with this?


----------



## sunnyboi

lovetosmack said:


> I guess we are right. Going forward the cases are being picked up in earliest expiry of Meds or PCC.
> 
> This man superm kept shouting about it in his website pr4oz.blogspot.in since ages about the importance of getting Meds & PCC done at the earliest. :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty:


Why is the PCC and meds dates being given so much importance for visa tracking? Isn't it understood that the earliest date of either the PCC or meds will be considered as an "expiry" of the grant? :confused2:


----------



## Bluegum2012

Deejay_TNT said:


> I've PMed a few forum users who got their grant within the past 30 days.
> All of them had their *PCC/Meds earliest date* in November/December 2013.
> 
> This confirms the "assumption" (although it is not an assumption, it is the information from a CO, e.g. information from a DIPB employee).
> 
> Some of the forum users did not want the information to be disclosed, so I will not tell you their nicknames or exact dates. But the fact is: all of them had their PCC/Meds earliest date in November/December 2013.
> 
> Now you can put your information against this as well.


That make sense. Now I understand and don't want to publish it on this forum.

Cheers!!


----------



## samdam

My wife got PCC and Medical done on 3rd jan 2014, I got it done in feb 2014, we submitted our singapore COC (PCC) on 7th April, any thoughts on possible grant date? :eyebrows:


----------



## sunnyboi

Deejay_TNT said:


> You are correct.
> And the answer is here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ed-lets-share-time-lines-143.html#post3861346
> Please check what the officer said about the "consideration of a number of factors" to see why it is important.


Right. So, most of us will end up waiting till July, more or less :couch2:


----------



## gkkumar

lovetosmack said:


> @gkkumar: On a lighter note, I really start my day by reading your HARD TRANSLATED post. I can't stop rofl. :laugh::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Good one !!!


Good on you, Lovetosmack !! Glad that post made you laugh !! :juggle:


----------



## gkkumar

sunnyboi said:


> Right. So, most of us will end up waiting till July, more or less :couch2:


Agree, Sunnyboi.

One point worth mentioning here is : People who have IEDs Nov/Dec 14 - will more likely have applied in Nov/Dec 13. And these are the guys who have been having the longest waiting times. So, my assumption is - it is the last document submission date which is the key here. 

:eyebrows:


----------



## samdam

gkkumar said:


> Agree, Sunnyboi.
> 
> One point worth mentioning here is : People who have IEDs Nov/Dec 14 - will more likely have applied in Nov/Dec 13. And these are the guys who have been having the longest waiting times. So, my assumption is - it is the last document submission date which is the key here.
> 
> :eyebrows:


yeah i agree with you :spit:

that was the worst time to apply i guess, the wait is eternal :faint:


----------



## Tejil

Helllo Friends,

this is my status

me - HR advisor eligible to apply for 190
all experience certificates, joining , releveing and educational documents ready, all certified
passport copy certified

husband - IT , Eligible for 189
all educational docs ready - certified
experience letters, last emplyer awaited


Please can someone suggest the way ahead??????????plz
190 or 189?

Also what are other docs that we need for Skills assessment?/pl


Regards


----------



## rajforu86

Bluegum2012 said:


> Hello lovetosmack, Deejay_TNT and fellow expats,
> 
> Let&#146;s put our assumptions of 190 granting process into test now. I think I've got almost two similar cases. But Before going any further and post the rest of my message I would like to ask rajfou86's consent for the the comparison.
> 
> Cheers!!


Hi *******
Permission granted...

Raj


----------



## rajforu86

Deejay_TNT said:


> Hi, rajforu86.
> I've included you in below comparison (all information is from open sources, you provided it yourself). Also, you granted permission to *******, so I decided it's OK to include publicly available information here.
> 
> Qjuf...................PCC/MEDs: December....Lodged: 11 Jan........Last doc: 7 March.........GRANTED
> prasanth_aus....PCC/MEDs: 15 Nov.........Lodged: 5 Nov.........Last doc: 28 March.......GRANTED
> Deejay_TNT.......PCC/MEDs: 7 March........Lodged: 24 Dec.......Last doc: 7 March.........WAITING
> rajforu 86..........PCC/MEDs: January........Lodged: 5 Dec.........Last doc: 5 March.........WAITING


Hi Dheejay

Nice comparison.

But I can give you another example: 

One of my friend/colleague in same occupation and 190 visa...................PCC/MEDs: March 2014....Lodged: 26 Jan........Last doc: 15 March.........GRANTED- 22 March...onshore applicant

What about this? 

Raj


----------



## Bluegum2012

rajforu86 said:


> Hi *******
> Permission granted...
> 
> Raj


Thanks for the permission Raj, but I've changed my mind and not to publish it. I realized as this is public forum. I'll monitor it and will let you know if any one of these two receives the grant. 

Thanks.


----------



## Ozbabe

mamunvega said:


> guyz,
> 
> Ozbabe is from their mother land and a POMI herself...so they take it easy on English ppl....still, i am hopeful and :fingerscrossed:


Hi guys,

Just to clarify. I guess my 'Originally from' may have misled you from when I registered on this forum.

I am not originally from the UK. But I have lived there for the past 7 years. I and my spouse both have our Masters degree from there.

I first got the PCC from my country of origin before that of the UK. So my IED is tied to the date of my PCC from my country of Origin.

Hope this helps.

I am not as frequent on the forum as I am trying to sort out travel plans coupled with the fact that all my kids have been down with Chicken pox in the last 3 weeks!!!

You can PM though for urgent response as there are always many pages to go through each time i have a minute to visit the forum.

Best wishes


----------



## rajforu86

Deejay_TNT said:


> Two questions here:
> 1) are you sure that your friend/colleague AND ALL of his family's EARLIEST PCC/Meds is from March. EARLIEST for ALL of them, from ALL countries for ALL family members? Please double check that.
> 2) are you sure that your friend/colleague AND ALL of his family's HEALTH is 100% OK. For ALL the applicants. Because if there is a certain HEALTH condition, then DIBP/MOC only gives 6 months validity, not 1 year. This would make his "document expiration date" much sooner, thus making him eligible for a speedy grant.
> 
> Unfortunately, your friend/colleague may not want to disclose information on health. It is too private, I suppose.


Hi

No he is my close friend. We are in same company and we both started our application after discussion. We usually seat nearby in office as well. 
Bcos of unavailability of his documents he started his process a month later than me. He and his wife were in that application and everything was like us. They did their medical on March and it was not referred to MOC.  

Now tell me your observation.

Raj


----------



## Ozbabe

Deejay_TNT said:


> Please, Ozbabe, could you please please provide your IED and your earliest PCC/Meds date?


My IED is 13 Feb 2015. A year from my earliest PCC


----------



## Hunter85

so guys I have a question

I am currently living in Czech Republic, for the last 10 years I lived in turkey, romania and cyprus.

I have all my PCCs done but with different dates

For Turkey, Czech Republic and Cyprus I have my PCC done in 2014 april (this month)

For Romania I have it from 2013 October. In 2013 September I went to Romanian embassy to see how can I get my PCC from them and they informed me that they are realeasing documents every 4 to 6 months and they advised me to apply now (meaning back in 2013 september) so that I can get my PCC in 2014

My PCC was released in februrary 2014 but the date it writes on PCC is October 2013. Basically they lodged my application in October but it took additional 4 months to arrive in Prague.

Since I havent been to Romania since 2012 and my PCC is from the embassy will this have an impact on my IED??


----------



## manofsteel

Haha, great! You just found something to do while waiting, keep it up! 

Just be wary guys, the more info you share in public forum, the more you are to become the best target by scammers.

Enjoy your guessing game


----------



## manueel

supra_arun said:


> Hi guys, I am on a student visa and I got an invitation from NSW for state sponsership. I applied my PR 190 visa on March 12th. After getting my bridging visa I quit the uni (instead of paying fees for nothing). Is that okay or will I be in trouble for quit the uni before getting another visa.
> 
> thanks.....


Hey Arun, did u get 190 visa already then u cancelled it student visa...or after applying u cancelled it ... Did u consult it lawyer any idea mate plz help me
Thxs


----------



## sunnyboi

Deejay_TNT said:


> Hi, rajforu86.
> I've included you in below comparison (all information is from publicly available sources, you provided it yourself). Also, you granted permission to *******, so I decided it's OK to include publicly available information here.
> 
> Qjuf...................PCC/MEDs: December....Lodged: 11 Jan........Last doc: 7 March.........GRANTED
> prasanth_aus....PCC/MEDs: 15 Nov.........Lodged: 5 Nov.........Last doc: 28 March.......GRANTED
> Deejay_TNT.......PCC/MEDs: 7 March........Lodged: 24 Dec.......Last doc: 7 March.........WAITING
> rajforu86...........PCC/MEDs: January........Lodged: 5 Dec.........Last doc: 5 March.........WAITING
> 
> Guys, I have some more statistics, but the dates were PMed to me in private chat.
> I asked for permission to disclose, and received a denial. I cannot provide extended statistics (but you can get it out of publicly available info yourself).
> But as I said earlier, I contacted a few of those who were granted visa within the past month.
> All of them have PCC/MEDs earliest date in Nov/Dec.
> 
> The words of CO mention the same thing (link to quote provided in my previous messages) about a "number of factors" that affect visa processing order.


Unless there is something I'm REALLY missing, I'm simply quite assuming, that the last document submitted decides when one gets a grant, since that document needs to be reviewed by the CO. Is there more to this and a rocket science formula?


----------



## beni29

manueel said:


> Hey Arun, did u get 190 visa already then u cancelled it student visa...or after applying u cancelled it ... Did u consult it lawyer any idea mate plz help me
> Thxs


bridging visa does not kick in until your student visa expire and you still under student visa conditions


----------



## manofsteel

sunnyboi said:


> Unless there is something I'm REALLY missing, I'm simply quite assuming, that the last document submitted decides when one gets a grant, since that document needs to be reviewed by the CO. Is there more to this and a rocket science formula?


The best formula is..

Pray earnestly x wait patiently + perhaps think about your next move once you get the grant 

Hope to see more grants coming in!


----------



## sunnyboi

manofsteel said:


> The best formula is..
> 
> Pray earnestly x wait patiently + perhaps think about your next move once you get the grant
> 
> Hope to see more grants coming in!


Honestly, that's the only thing which I'm doing right now. There were few statistics and assumptions even for invites and this seems to be a lot more fun than that


----------



## gkkumar

gkkumar said:


> Guys,
> 
> Good Morning !
> 
> I received an email. No, wait wait.. its from Victorian Government asking for the update on my visa application. Is there an opportunity I could utilize here to prioritize my grant processing.
> 
> Please let me know.


Sent the update to VIC government on my application date, TRN, CO Contact Date and the delay email date. Lets see how it goes. 

Anybody who got such an email from any State for an update ?


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Sent the update to VIC government on my application date, TRN, CO Contact Date and the delay email date. Lets see how it goes.
> 
> Anybody who got such an email from any State for an update ?


Nope, I didnt receive anything. . Please do keep us posted what happens after your email.


----------



## gkkumar

Tejil said:


> Helllo Friends,
> 
> this is my status
> 
> me - HR advisor eligible to apply for 190
> all experience certificates, joining , releveing and educational documents ready, all certified
> passport copy certified
> 
> husband - IT , Eligible for 189
> all educational docs ready - certified
> experience letters, last emplyer awaited
> 
> 
> Please can someone suggest the way ahead??????????plz
> 190 or 189?
> 
> Also what are other docs that we need for Skills assessment?/pl
> 
> 
> Regards


On one hand : 

190 has the priority over 189. But, it has one extra step - apply for SS for any of the states and a moral obligation to stay within that state for 2 years. 

On the other hand : 

189 seems to be on fire these days. Do not see any priority difference between 190 and 189, infact, 189 is faster than 190 processing these days. Situation might be reversed post July 2014, as 190 cap for 2015 would be released. 

If I were you, I would go for 189. Its upto you to decide. 

As for the docs required for Skills Assessment: Following docs should be notarized ( Notary on b&w xerox copies ).

1. Passport.
2. Educational documents. 
3. Experience certificates with roles and responsibilities ( from the first to current employer ).

All the best !! 

:music:


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> Nope, I didnt receive anything. . Please do keep us posted what happens after your email.


Sure Chiku. I have also intimated my CO also on the enquiry from the VIC state. I am guessing somethings going to happen.


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Sure Chiku. I have also intimated my CO also on the enquiry from the VIC state. I am guessing somethings going to happen.


It will be a positive development, dont worry and all the best...


----------



## Pame

gkkumar said:


> Sure Chiku. I have also intimated my CO also on the enquiry from the VIC state. I am guessing somethings going to happen.


Hi,
Nice thing to do when nothing is happening. Best of luck.

Regards


----------



## rajforu86

gkkumar said:


> Sent the update to VIC government on my application date, TRN, CO Contact Date and the delay email date. Lets see how it goes.
> 
> Anybody who got such an email from any State for an update ?


Hi gk

I got the same mail from VIC in month of Feb..that is their routine practice..after few months of getting your grant you will get another mail from them asking them in which profile u r employed here is it the same in which you have applied 190 or not...so don't worry

Raj


----------



## manueel

Hey Guys , 
My wife PCC will expire on in July n my (main appli) in January next year .!!! So is it a good idea to have new PCC . Although CO only asked for Form. 80 n Functional English on 1 April..


----------



## Redtape

manueel said:


> Hey Guys ,
> My wife PCC will expire on in July n my (main appli) in January next year .!!! So is it a good idea to have new PCC . Although CO only asked for Form. 80 n Functional English on 1 April..


Hi manueel,

If I was you I would go ahead and apply for a new one and save it with myself. If the CO requests then I would submit otherwise happy days.I know it cost few bucks but look at this way saves more precious processing time.


----------



## manueel

thank you mate, i was also thinking of it. why becoz NSW visa grant is very very slow, although i got my CO 6 weeks before, till now nothing .:fingerscrossed:
once again thank u Redtape...


----------



## gkkumar

rajforu86 said:


> Hi gk
> 
> I got the same mail from VIC in month of Feb..that is their_* routine practice*_..after few months of getting your grant you will get another mail from them asking them in which profile u r employed here is it the same in which you have applied 190 or not...so don't worry
> 
> Raj


Thats sad to hear that its routine practise. I thought that the VIC government enquiry would happen if they really need a person of that skill. Thought something would happen after the enquiry, now, I am feeling down again.. :confused2:


----------



## gkkumar

Pame said:


> Hi,
> Nice thing to do when nothing is happening. Best of luck.
> 
> Regards


Hi Pame, 

What I see in your signature is IELTS Academic. Just curious how come academic ? Did it work ?


----------



## gkkumar

gkkumar said:


> Thats sad to hear that its routine practise. I thought that the VIC government enquiry would happen if they really need a person of that skill. Thought something would happen after the enquiry, now, I am feeling down again.. :confused2:


I received a reply from my CO - "just the delay email in another format". The reply was for the intimating her of the VIC state enquiry. 

I jumped out of my chair as soon as I saw adelaide team2 in my gmail on phone.    Alas, it was not a GRANT MAIL...


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> I received a reply from my CO - "just the delay email in another format". The reply was for the intimating her of the VIC state enquiry.
> 
> I jumped out of my chair as soon as I saw adelaide team2 in my gmail on phone.


Pls share that email


----------



## manueel

Any grant today guys ...!!!what happing to NSW grant ..!!!


----------



## Tejil

gkkumar said:


> On one hand :
> 
> 190 has the priority over 189. But, it has one extra step - apply for SS for any of the states and a moral obligation to stay within that state for 2 years.
> 
> On the other hand :
> 
> 189 seems to be on fire these days. Do not see any priority difference between 190 and 189, infact, 189 is faster than 190 processing these days. Situation might be reversed post July 2014, as 190 cap for 2015 would be released.
> 
> If I were you, I would go for 189. Its upto you to decide.
> 
> As for the docs required for Skills Assessment: Following docs should be notarized ( Notary on b&w xerox copies ).
> 
> 1. Passport.
> 2. Educational documents.
> 3. Experience certificates with roles and responsibilities ( from the first to current employer ).
> 
> All the best !!
> 
> :music:


Thankyou gk!


----------



## Alnaibii

manueel said:


> Any grant today guys ...!!!what happing to NSW grant ..!!!


Once you have nomination, it's out of NSW's hands. It 's only DIBP now.


----------



## manmvk

Hi All,

I want your help. My CO got allotted - Team 08 GSM Adelaide, and asked for following info;
Pay Slips
Employer Contract(s) 
Taxation Statements
Superannuation Statements 
Banking Statements
Form 80.

As I am on 190 NSW State Nomination, do I need to submit the employer contract & Payslip/ Statement. I have only 1.5 yrs of experience where one year with first employer and 6 months with different employer. I was getting salary by hand and there was no payslip from my first employer. Please guide me what I can do in this situation. If I am not submitting the same, whether it affect the decision for grant ? Pleas help!!


----------



## samdam

gkkumar said:


> On one hand :
> 
> 190 has the priority over 189. But, it has one extra step - apply for SS for any of the states and a moral obligation to stay within that state for 2 years.
> 
> On the other hand :
> 
> 189 seems to be on fire these days. Do not see any priority difference between 190 and 189, infact, 189 is faster than 190 processing these days. Situation might be reversed post July 2014, as 190 cap for 2015 would be released.
> 
> If I were you, I would go for 189. Its upto you to decide.
> 
> As for the docs required for Skills Assessment: Following docs should be notarized ( Notary on b&w xerox copies ).
> 
> 1. Passport.
> 2. Educational documents.
> 3. Experience certificates with roles and responsibilities ( from the first to current employer ).
> 
> All the best !!
> 
> :music:


There is one point i would like to add here, when you apply for 189 you have to wait a little (or more depending on the points you recieved) before your EOI gets approved and if you get SS then the EOI is preapproved, so you just lodge application post SS.

Another point is for IT professionals, the process is even slower.


----------



## samdam

manmvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want your help. My CO got allotted - Team 08 GSM Adelaide, and asked for following info;
> Pay Slips
> Employer Contract(s)
> Taxation Statements
> Superannuation Statements
> Banking Statements
> Form 80.
> 
> As I am on 190 NSW State Nomination, do I need to submit the employer contract & Payslip/ Statement. I have only 1.5 yrs of experience where one year with first employer and 6 months with different employer. I was getting salary by hand and there was no payslip from my first employer. Please guide me what I can do in this situation. If I am not submitting the same, whether it affect the decision for grant ? Pleas help!!


Contact your employer and get the salary slips  If you have maintained good relation with them  Bank Statements would be something useful if at all you deposited all of your salaries.
As far as Income tax is concerned you must have form 16 at least 

Form 80 is to let them know your whereabouts for last 30 years.

I hope it helps.


----------



## mmn

manueel said:


> Any grant today guys ...!!!what happing to NSW grant ..!!!


YEAH!! one BD guy got grant......he's 189!!


----------



## deven_123

samdam said:


> There is one point i would like to add here, when you apply for 189 you have to wait a little (or more depending on the points you recieved) before your EOI gets approved and if you get SS then the EOI is preapproved, so you just lodge application post SS.
> 
> Another point is for IT professionals, the process is even slower.


Any info about 489 visa...anybody got their 489 grants recently?


----------



## Santhosh.15

manmvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want your help. My CO got allotted - Team 08 GSM Adelaide, and asked for following info;
> Pay Slips
> Employer Contract(s)
> Taxation Statements
> Superannuation Statements
> Banking Statements
> Form 80.
> 
> As I am on 190 NSW State Nomination, do I need to submit the employer contract & Payslip/ Statement. I have only 1.5 yrs of experience where one year with first employer and 6 months with different employer. I was getting salary by hand and there was no payslip from my first employer. Please guide me what I can do in this situation. If I am not submitting the same, whether it affect the decision for grant ? Pleas help!!


Are you claiming points for work experience ??? 

Have you not frontloadef any of work related documents.


----------



## manmvk

battulas78 said:


> Are you claiming points for work experience ???
> 
> Have you not frontloadef any of work related documents.


Thanks for your reply.

I have *not claimed *my work experience since I have only 1.5 years experience. I had 55 points without work experience and 5 points I got through NSW State nomination and applied for 190 visa. 
Yes, I have front loaded my experience certificate to Immiaccount. I am a Nurse and I was not getting proper payslip from my employer.


----------



## carthik.annayan

The Wait for this Grant is Killing me ! I hope we get it soon..There must be at-least 1-2 grants per day right ? I want out of here ASAP


----------



## gkkumar

carthik.annayan said:


> The Wait for this Grant is Killing me ! I hope we get it soon..There must be at-least 1-2 grants per day right ? I want out of here ASAP


Most of us are in the same situation. Still more than 50 days to go. Take a break, don't come to this forum for a while. It's hard but possible.


----------



## Pame

gkkumar said:


> Hi Pame,
> 
> What I see in your signature is IELTS Academic. Just curious how come academic ? Did it work ?


Hi Gk,

Yup, either academic or general training IELTS will do for migration purpose. They only say that unless advised by the assessing authority you *NEED* to take IELTS general training not you *MUST*. Hopefully I may be right. 

Having said that, I request more people for clarification of the same.

Regards


----------



## chiku2006

carthik.annayan said:


> The Wait for this Grant is Killing me ! I hope we get it soon..There must be at-least 1-2 grants per day right ? I want out of here ASAP


Arent you in Australia already???


----------



## bazidkhan

gkkumar said:


> Most of us are in the same situation. Still more than 50 days to go. Take a break, don't come to this forum for a while. It's hard but possible.


Hi GK and arthik..
Same position is here.. My CO has asked me for medicals of family and i am going to arrange it on next monday..
Be patient and Good luck to all of US..


----------



## kiran00

manmvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want your help. My CO got allotted - Team 08 GSM Adelaide, and asked for following info;
> Pay Slips
> Employer Contract(s)
> Taxation Statements
> Superannuation Statements
> Banking Statements
> Form 80.
> 
> As I am on 190 NSW State Nomination, do I need to submit the employer contract & Payslip/ Statement. I have only 1.5 yrs of experience where one year with first employer and 6 months with different employer. I was getting salary by hand and there was no payslip from my first employer. Please guide me what I can do in this situation. If I am not submitting the same, whether it affect the decision for grant ? Pleas help!!



hi,
If you are back in india, y cant you try getting the employer contract now. may be u can explain to the case officer that you were receiving cash in hand, and ur salary never met the taxation threshold. i know many private hospitals in india dont provide super as well. y dont u explain your situation and send a mail to her.


----------



## gkkumar

*Update from VIC*

Guys

Its becoming dull to the extreme, no grants no news at all. 

BTW, I got an update from VIC government that my information on the Visa process is updated in their records. 

Cheers !!


----------



## gkkumar

Pame said:


> Hi Gk,
> 
> Yup, either academic or general training IELTS will do for migration purpose. They only say that unless advised by the assessing authority you *NEED* to take IELTS general training not you *MUST*. Hopefully I may be right.
> 
> Having said that, I request more people for clarification of the same.
> 
> Regards


I didn't know it. Thought IELTS General is mandatory for PR process. What made you select Academic rather than General ? Were you thinking of a student visa as such ?? Just curious !!


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Guys
> 
> Its becoming dull to the extreme, no grants no news at all.
> 
> BTW, I got an update from VIC government that my information on the Visa process is updated in their records.
> 
> Cheers !!


What is the updated information? ?


----------



## gkkumar

bazidkhan said:


> Hi GK and arthik..
> Same position is here.. My CO has asked me for medicals of family and i am going to arrange it on next monday..
> Be patient and Good luck to all of US..


Best of luck Bazid for your dependents' medicals !!


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> What is the updated information? ?


Information which I gave them are as below : 

Visa TRN
Visa Lodge Date
CO contact Date
CO Delay Email Date


----------



## Pame

gkkumar said:


> I didn't know it. Thought IELTS General is mandatory for PR process. What made you select Academic rather than General ? Were you thinking of a student visa as such ?? Just curious !!


Hi Gk,

I appreciate your concerns. I got twice admitted for PhD from a reputed Australian university, but failed to get scholarships as international student as they are limited in number and hard to get from overseas. From there I thought of PR , and had IELTS academic to proceed with the same.

Then I did a lot of google research and decided to go ahead with my IELTS academic for PR. Frankly, still I am positive of its acceptance as my CO said my application has already been assessed and no further information is currently required. Really dont know what will happen from here. 

Will accept the suggestions from anybody about the IELTS academic acceptance for skilled visa 190 or 189

Regards.


----------



## gkkumar

Pame said:


> Hi Gk,
> 
> I appreciate your concerns. I got twice admitted for PhD from a reputed Australian university, but failed to get scholarships as international student as they are limited in number and hard to get from overseas. From there I thought of PR , and had IELTS academic to proceed with the same.
> 
> Then I did a lot of google research and decided to go ahead with my IELTS academic for PR. Frankly, still I am positive of its acceptance as my CO said my application has already been assessed and no further information is currently required. Really dont know what will happen from here.
> 
> Will accept the suggestions from anybody about the IELTS academic acceptance for skilled visa 190 or 189
> 
> Regards.


Good to know, Pame. Just realized that you are a scientist !!! Now that you've reached so far in the PR process, I believe you are 100% OK. If IELTS Academic was not acceptable, then your EOI would have not come through and even CO did not say anything until now. Wish we get our grants soon !! 

One more thing is : Though you were not successful in getting a scholarship twice, I believe you are now comfortably placed with a more secure PR visa. If still interested, may be you can give a try for scholarship this time from Australia, that should make it easy. :car:


----------



## samdam

Pame said:


> Hi Gk,
> 
> I appreciate your concerns. I got twice admitted for PhD from a reputed Australian university, but failed to get scholarships as international student as they are limited in number and hard to get from overseas. From there I thought of PR , and had IELTS academic to proceed with the same.
> 
> Then I did a lot of google research and decided to go ahead with my IELTS academic for PR. Frankly, still I am positive of its acceptance as my CO said my application has already been assessed and no further information is currently required. Really dont know what will happen from here.
> 
> Will accept the suggestions from anybody about the IELTS academic acceptance for skilled visa 190 or 189
> 
> Regards.


Frankly speaking Academics takes longer to prepare for if you are out of college for sometime, cause most of us do posses business English, which generally does not require great vocab in non native english speaking countries:car:!!


----------



## samdam

Did anybody get grant for 190 after 6th may ? :drama:


----------



## Pame

gkkumar said:


> Good to know, Pame. Just realized that you are a scientist !!! Now that you've reached so far in the PR process, I believe you are 100% OK. If IELTS Academic was not acceptable, then your EOI would have not come through and even CO did not say anything until now. Wish we get our grants soon !!
> 
> One more thing is : Though you were not successful in getting a scholarship twice, I believe you are now comfortably placed with a more secure PR visa. If still interested, may be you can give a try for scholarship this time from Australia, that should make it easy. :car:


Dear Gk,

Your words are more than encouraging to me. Having said all these, I want to let you know that there is no fees for PhD for Permanent residents in Australia and one will be always be in scholarship radar with PR.

My heartily wishes for ur grant and wishing to meet you all once in Australia 

Regards.


----------



## Karen0510

*GSM Case Officer - Team 8 WA SUB CLASS 190*

Hi all,

I am in need of advice as to migrating with my family as we chose WA.

Here is a list of dates we received an answer at different stages in the process to get a VISA.

My husband is the main applicant.

29.10.13 UNSUCCESSFUL TRA FOR METAL MACHINIST -323214
SENT FOR REVIEW AND RECEIVED SUCCESSFUL REPLY FROM TRA
10.01.2014 - SUCCESSFUL REPLY FROM TRA.
17.01.2014 - EOI.
07.02.2014 - EOI PAYMENT MADE 200 AUD
10.02.2014 - REPLY FROM EOI.
11.02.2014- REPLY WITH INVITATION TO APPLY FOR WESTERN AUSTRALIA.
19.02.2014 - GOT IMMI ACCOUNT REGISTERED AND PAYMENT FOR 2 ADULTS AND CHILD WAS MADE.
11.04.2014 - RECEIVED A MAIL FROM CASE OFFICER(CO) FOR DOC AND MEDICALS TO BE COMPLETED.
17.04.2014 - SENT DOC REQUESTED BY CO.
19.04.2014- MEDICALS COMPLETED.
21.04.2014- MEDICALS MUST HAVE BEEN UPLOADED AS ON IMMI ACCOUNT IT STATES NO MEDICALS REQUIRED.

AND NOW WE ON THE PAINFUL WAIT FOR THE VISA GRANT.

WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF ANYONE APPLIED FOR THE SAME AND HOW LONG AFTER MEDICALS DID YOU RECEIVE THE VISA.

FINGERS CROSSED ... LETS HOPE GODS WILL IS IN THIS.

WISHES TO ALL WHO HAVE APPLIED. 

GOD BLESS.


----------



## Pame

Karen0510 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am in need of advice as to migrating with my family as we chose WA.
> 
> Here is a list of dates we received an answer at different stages in the process to get a VISA.
> 
> My husband is the main applicant.
> 
> 29.10.13 UNSUCCESSFUL TRA FOR METAL MACHINIST -323214
> SENT FOR REVIEW AND RECEIVED SUCCESSFUL REPLY FROM TRA
> 10.01.2014 - SUCCESSFUL REPLY FROM TRA.
> 17.01.2014 - EOI.
> 07.02.2014 - EOI PAYMENT MADE 200 AUD
> 10.02.2014 - REPLY FROM EOI.
> 11.02.2014- REPLY WITH INVITATION TO APPLY FOR WESTERN AUSTRALIA.
> 19.02.2014 - GOT IMMI ACCOUNT REGISTERED AND PAYMENT FOR 2 ADULTS AND CHILD WAS MADE.
> 11.04.2014 - RECEIVED A MAIL FROM CASE OFFICER(CO) FOR DOC AND MEDICALS TO BE COMPLETED.
> 17.04.2014 - SENT DOC REQUESTED BY CO.
> 19.04.2014- MEDICALS COMPLETED.
> 21.04.2014- MEDICALS MUST HAVE BEEN UPLOADED AS ON IMMI ACCOUNT IT STATES NO MEDICALS REQUIRED.
> 
> AND NOW WE ON THE PAINFUL WAIT FOR THE VISA GRANT.
> 
> WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF ANYONE APPLIED FOR THE SAME AND HOW LONG AFTER MEDICALS DID YOU RECEIVE THE VISA.
> 
> FINGERS CROSSED ... LETS HOPE GODS WILL IS IN THIS.
> 
> WISHES TO ALL WHO HAVE APPLIED.
> 
> GOD BLESS.


Hi,

Please dont be in a worry. We all are under the same roof. Many people with visa 190 are waiting due to visa limits . This wait may last till july 1, which is just a few weeks away.


----------



## Karen0510

Thanks Pame..... but wont they look into new applications then and just forget the people who are waiting????


----------



## Pame

Karen0510 said:


> Thanks Pame..... but wont they look into new applications then and just forget the people who are waiting????


Hi,

Its not just like that. They may have already processed ur application and placed them in finalization queue. Before it was taking many years for PR, now just few months. I can understand ur feeling to be in two boats. Just engage ur brain in some other things and make ur self busy till ur grantm which i guess is only few weeks away. 

Hope I helped.


----------



## gkkumar

Pame said:


> Dear Gk,
> 
> Your words are more than encouraging to me. Having said all these, I want to let you know that there is no fees for PhD for Permanent residents in Australia and one will be always be in scholarship radar with PR.
> 
> My heartily wishes for ur grant and wishing to meet you all once in Australia
> 
> Regards.


"No Fees" and "Scholarship" - then thats a double jackpot !!! Sure, we will meet up in Aus !!! 

op2:


----------



## Karen0510

Karen0510 said:


> Thanks Pame..... but wont they look into new applications then and just forget the people who are waiting????





Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its not just like that. They may have already processed ur application and placed them in finalization queue. Before it was taking many years for PR, now just few months. I can understand ur feeling to be in two boats. Just engage ur brain in some other things and make ur self busy till ur grantm which i guess is only few weeks away.
> 
> Hope I helped.


Well everything does take time and wont come easily .... that how im seeing it..... well lets hope for the best and the days are passing by so fast it feels like just few days we were deciding to apply and now we are waiting for the visa grant.

well thank you for the reply.


----------



## carthik.annayan

chiku2006 said:


> Arent you in Australia already???


No Buddy, 

I'm waiting for the grant. The CO Confirmed that she doesn't require any further documents from me. All the required documents have been submitted.

But, She's also sent the Delay email. I hope to get the visa by End of Month or At-least by June 2nd week 

Thanks,
Carthik


----------



## Hunter85

hey guys i have a question

I did my meds 2 weeks ago and everything passed good

After 2-3 days I called my doctor and she said her SLA is 10 days and she will upload the results within 10 days.

Today I rechecked the status of my medicals on my application form and the status is still Recommended. I called my doctor one more time and she said she already submitted all electronic results. She didnt mentioned when. 

Could you please advise if the status will every change from recommended to received?


----------



## Pame

Hunter85 said:


> hey guys i have a question
> 
> I did my meds 2 weeks ago and everything passed good
> 
> After 2-3 days I called my doctor and she said her SLA is 10 days and she will upload the results within 10 days.
> 
> Today I rechecked the status of my medicals on my application form and the status is still Recommended. I called my doctor one more time and she said she already submitted all electronic results. She didnt mentioned when.
> 
> Could you please advise if the status will every change from recommended to received?


Hi,

I strongly advise you to wait for a week or so, as it takes that much time to get updated. Best of luck.


----------



## praDe

Hi,

Now it's after 7 weeks and not a hint of a CO for me.  now I'm beginning to hate this waiting game.


----------



## manueel

Hey guys , 
I got a delay mail for my CO ..!!! I applied on 12 February 14, n got CO on 1 April n enquiry about my case on 30 April n got today I got delay email today ..!! That only few seats left over of 13/14.. 
My skill is System Application.!!!!


----------



## sunnyC

praDe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Now it's after 7 weeks and not a hint of a CO for me.  now I'm beginning to hate this waiting game.


Hi,

I'm also waiting for CO. 8 weeks already. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## lovetosmack

Hunter85 said:


> hey guys i have a question
> 
> I did my meds 2 weeks ago and everything passed good
> 
> After 2-3 days I called my doctor and she said her SLA is 10 days and she will upload the results within 10 days.
> 
> Today I rechecked the status of my medicals on my application form and the status is still Recommended. I called my doctor one more time and she said she already submitted all electronic results. She didnt mentioned when.
> 
> Could you please advise if the status will every change from recommended to received?


Can you log on to immiaccount and open your 'My Health Declarations' ? Once you open your profile within that, there is a button that says 'Print Information Sheet'. In that you can see your medical status. If you are unable to see 'My Health Declarations' then try logging in to eMedical Client and check there.


----------



## samdam

sunnyC said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm also waiting for CO. 8 weeks already. :fingerscrossed:


5 months how about that? This week somebody got it after 5 years , so don't brag just waitray2::argue::whip::moony:

What will you do if you don't get jobs for 8 9 months :drama:


----------



## Hunter85

i just realized it writes

No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

this means my medical results are received and no further examination is needed?


----------



## SS70011005

Hunter85 said:


> i just realized it writes
> 
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.
> 
> this means my medical results are received and no further examination is needed?


Yes, mine says the same.


----------



## sunnyC

samdam said:


> 5 months how about that? This week somebody got it after 5 years , so don't brag just waitray2::argue::whip::moony:
> 
> What will you do if you don't get jobs for 8 9 months :drama:


What I post in this forum is to share the information and to release stress when waiting for such a long time. I have been waiting for SS for more than 3 months regardless skill assessment period and years for preparation. 
I think you are too sensitive when you just have to wait for 5 months.


----------



## samdam

sunnyC said:


> What I post in this forum is to share the information and to release stress when waiting for such a long time. I have been waiting for SS for more than 3 months regardless skill assessment period and years for preparation.
> I think you are too sensitive when you just have to wait for 5 months.


Oops, Didn't mean to hurt you, I was just asking you guys to stop whining, things are not in our hands, the real battle starts after the grant, how about that?


----------



## Bluegum2012

Pame said:


> Hi Gk,
> 
> I appreciate your concerns. I got twice admitted for PhD from a reputed Australian university, but failed to get scholarships as international student as they are limited in number and hard to get from overseas. From there I thought of PR , and had IELTS academic to proceed with the same.
> 
> Then I did a lot of google research and decided to go ahead with my IELTS academic for PR. Frankly, still I am positive of its acceptance as my CO said my application has already been assessed and no further information is currently required. Really dont know what will happen from here.
> 
> Will accept the suggestions from anybody about the IELTS academic acceptance for skilled visa 190 or 189
> 
> Regards.


Hi Pame,

Hope we'll meet in Queensland coz I've also lodged my application with the same state.Good to see you on the forum.

Cheers


----------



## man111

waiting making us boring is it....

can anybody have any idea how DIBP is going to issue 190 visa after July 1st? any analysis????????????????????????


----------



## n00b

praDe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Now it's after 7 weeks and not a hint of a CO for me.  now I'm beginning to hate this waiting game.


Hi praDe, same with me. I applied on 11th March and still waiting. I thought mine was a odd man out case. Seems I ain't alone.


----------



## lovetosmack

man111 said:


> waiting making us boring is it....
> 
> can anybody have any idea how DIBP is going to issue 190 visa after July 1st? any analysis????????????????????????


Via email. :wacko:


----------



## chiku2006

lovetosmack said:


> via email. :wacko:


lol


----------



## man111

:ballchain:


chiku2006 said:


> lol


----------



## Pame

Bluegum2012 said:


> Hi Pame,
> 
> Hope we'll meet in Queensland coz I've also lodged my application with the same state.Good to see you on the forum.
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

Thank you very much. 

Once we all get grant. we can group together and help each other to get settled there. Queensland gives only limited number of nomination compared to other states, there fore a team work will be much helpful to each other.

But first things first, lets have our grand grant soon

Best wishes.


----------



## tambarus

lovetosmack said:


> Via email. :wacko:


RoFL.... dude u hv good sense of humor. Keep it on ! We really need this ;-)


----------



## Pame

Hi expatforum,

Finally some thing to cheer up. An immi update that suggests DIBP and Australian customs dept. is going to be merged into one and soon they will update us with more information. 

Also the update is suggesting that, the application for skilled visas will be processed as usual. The processing time is also gonna be same with no change in 3 months for visa 190 and 189. 

Overall, In my opinion there will not be much drastic changes in the migration program of 2015 and they will recharge the visa planning levels in July or before. Let us hope that we will get a move on soon.

Australian Border Force

Regards

_____________


----------



## gkkumar

man111 said:


> waiting making us boring is it....
> 
> can anybody have any idea how DIBP is going to issue 190 visa after July 1st? any analysis????????????????????????


Yea.. Me too interested to know about this. Would be it be a flood of grants on July 1st or will they take their own sweet time to clear the pending queue. A few days earlier or late would make a lot of difference to me.

Any analysis ?? !!


----------



## gkkumar

Pame said:


> Hi expatforum,
> 
> Finally some thing to cheer up. An immi update that suggests DIBP and Australian customs dept. is going to be merged into one and soon they will update us with more information.
> 
> Also the update is suggesting that, the application for skilled visas will be processed as usual. The processing time is also gonna be same with no change in 3 months for visa 190 and 189.
> 
> Overall, In my opinion there will not be much drastic changes in the migration program of 2015 and they will recharge the visa planning levels in July or before. Let us hope that we will get a move on soon.
> 
> Australian Border Force
> 
> Regards
> 
> _____________


What I have been observing is true. Australian Immigration process is highly volatile unlike the other countries. What is true now may not be the same after some time. And this high volatility is truly hurting me. DIBP has increased the visa fee thrice in a very short time while I was in the process of going through the IELTS and ACS. Now, 190 visa processing slowed down. 

I really do not want any change until I get the grant. eep:


----------



## Pame

gkkumar said:


> What I have been observing is true. Australian Immigration process is highly volatile unlike the other countries. What is true now may not be the same after some time. And this high volatility is truly hurting me. DIBP has increased the visa fee thrice in a very short time while I was in the process of going through the IELTS and ACS. Now, 190 visa processing slowed down.
> 
> I really do not want any change until I get the grant. eep:


Hi Gk,

I also felt the same during the visa fees hike. Anyway, all I can say is that Permanent Residency of a country don't come easier, unless one is really lucky.


----------



## samdam

I guess there were no grants for 190 after 6th may!!


----------



## Santhosh.15

samdam said:


> I guess there were no grants for 190 after 6th may!!


True, atleast not in Expat forum.

Lets see next with some hope.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## chiku2006

battulas78 said:


> True, atleast not in Expat forum.
> 
> Lets see next with some hope.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Santhosh


190 grants are coming at the start of a week.. we may see some in the coming week. ..


----------



## Bluegum2012

battulas78 said:


> True, atleast not in Expat forum.
> 
> Lets see next with some hope.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Santhosh


Hi all,

What I've observed since the capping effected usually only 2 grants in any given week (at least on expat forum). The only exception was the Easter week which as far as I remember there were 3.

I hope there will be more grants in the weeks to come so that we put an end to this waiting game.


----------



## Bluegum2012

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Once we all get grant. we can group together and help each other to get settled there. Queensland gives only limited number of nomination compared to other states, there fore a team work will be much helpful to each other.
> 
> But first things first, lets have our grand grant soon
> 
> Best wishes.


Definitely Pame, we can help each other. Yep Queensland has got the shortest no of occupations as far as I know. BTW have you seen anyone else applied for the same state?

Cheers!!


----------



## Pame

Bluegum2012 said:


> Definitely Pame, we can help each other. Yep Queensland has got the shortest no of occupations as far as I know. BTW have you seen anyone else applied for the same state?
> 
> Cheers!!


Hi,

Yup. Seen some QLD nominations here and there, but not as a pattern. Lets wait and watch.


----------



## sonsi_03

samdam said:


> I guess there were no grants for 190 after 6th may!!


Yeah. It was too dry this week, not even single grant if i'm right.


----------



## manueel

Hi,
Is anyone received Grant after receiving Delay email..!!! ... 
Thxs


----------



## kharelshishir

gkkumar said:


> Yea.. Me too interested to know about this. Would be it be a flood of grants on July 1st or will they take their own sweet time to clear the pending queue. A few days earlier or late would make a lot of difference to me. Any analysis ?? !!


The same question has been hitting my mind since long.
Friends, Ny speculation on how will the grants be sent post july? Flood on 1st july or slowly everyday??


----------



## Alnaibii

It depends on how many they are. If there are a few thousand, I guess they'll need a few days to write all emails


----------



## ahmedimtiaz

I wonder if the quotas have filled up for this fiscal year seeing that no grants were given last week.


----------



## MusaBilal

I see some anxiety here with lotta analysis based on different assumptions 
Well am anxious too and frankly haven't been contacted at all, No CO, No Delay email but seeing all this conversation, I think I should divert my attention to something else until July.
Goodluck to all!


----------



## mmn

kharelshishir said:


> The same question has been hitting my mind since long.
> Friends, Ny speculation on how will the grants be sent post july? Flood on 1st july or slowly everyday??


:noidea:


i guess this will not happen exactly on 1st july.....depends if they complete all required pre-work for visa grant number allocation in line with planning. my idea is slow, as usual, some grant everyday. :confused2:


----------



## mmn

ahmedimtiaz said:


> I wonder if the quotas have filled up for this fiscal year seeing that no grants were given last week.


the way things are moving....who knows planning level for 2014-15 might fill up with the previous year's holded applications or not :eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## mamunvega

Dear All,

Just a Thought !!

I am having a worst fear in my mind. Remember, in 2007/08, there were quite a lot number of applications which were capped and ceased by Oz Govt !!! The same thing happened during 2010 in CANADA. Although, many ppl had sued the CANADIAN government but nobody won any case !! Is it going to happen now or what (although symptoms are same) ?? Really can't predict anything...DIAC has been changed to DIBP, so anything might happen...or we can see an avalanche of grants in June too, as they might be filling out remaining grant numbers in that time...until then :fingerscrossed: 

I hope God Bless us All !!


----------



## AhmadMukhtiar

Hi
I have nearly 8 years experience as Electrical Engineer (7 years 8 months till now). Now i have 10 points for 5+ experience. So my total points are 55. Should I opt for state sponsorship or wait further 4 months so i could claim for additional 5 points for 8 years. Or whether to retake ielts? Any suggestions.


----------



## mmn

mamunvega said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just a Thought !!
> 
> I am having a worst fear in my mind. Remember, in 2007/08, there were quite a lot number of applications which were capped and ceased by Oz Govt !!! The same thing happened during 2010 in CANADA. Although, many ppl had sued the CANADIAN government but nobody won any case !! Is it going to happen now or what (although symptoms are same) ?? Really can't predict anything...DIAC has been changed to DIBP, so anything might happen...or we can see an avalanche of grants in June too, as they might be filling out remaining grant numbers in that time...until then :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I hope God Bless us All !!


 bolen ki??


----------



## sandy227

*Change in circumstances*

Hi All,
I applied for 190 Visa (VIC SS) on 2nd Feb as an Onshore applicant. I was working in Melbourne on 457 visa.
Unfortunately, I had to return back to India on 3rd May as my employer has asked me to come back. I understand that this would mean change in circumstances.

What is the process of communicating this to DIAC and what documents need to be submitted for this?

Any information on this would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## mamunvega

mamunvega said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just a Thought !!
> 
> I am having a worst fear in my mind. Remember, in 2007/08, there were quite a lot number of applications which were capped and ceased by Oz Govt !!! The same thing happened during 2010 in CANADA. Although, many ppl had sued the CANADIAN government but nobody won any case !! Is it going to happen now or what (although symptoms are same) ?? Really can't predict anything...DIAC has been changed to DIBP, so anything might happen...or we can see an avalanche of grants in June too, as they might be filling out remaining grant numbers in that time...until then :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I hope God Bless us All !!



Due to this fear of CAPPED and CEASED, Many are planning to apply to CANADA..what is your thought?? Please share...I am not a fear-mongering person here but just want to be practical....If possible, tomorrow morning, please someone call DIBP to check if this delay would mean "CAPPED and CEASED"

Thanks in Advance !!  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chiku2006

mamunvega said:


> Due to this fear of CAPPED and CEASED, Many are planning to apply to CANADA..what is your thought?? Please share...I am not a fear-mongering person here but just want to be practical....If possible, tomorrow morning, please someone call DIBP to check if this delay would mean "CAPPED and CEASED"
> 
> Thanks in Advance !!  :fingerscrossed:


Mamunvega

Why are you creating unnecessary panic??? Don't scare people... get your facts cleared before making this kind of statement.


----------



## mamunvega

chiku2006 said:


> Mamunvega
> 
> Why are you creating unnecessary panic??? Don't scare people... get your facts cleared before making this kind of statement.


Dear chiku

like i said, i am not a fear mongering person, but wanted to know if there is any possibility about that, its not new thing after all.....sorry for any panic, if created...:sorry:


----------



## Santhosh.15

mamunvega said:


> Dear chiku
> 
> like i said, i am not a fear mongering person, but wanted to know if there is any possibility about that, its not new thing after all.....sorry for any panic, if created...:sorry:


Is it possible for DIBP to state now all invitations can be ceased even after paying Visa fees ??? A situatuon of no more grants, Is it possible at all ???

Santhosh


----------



## chiku2006

Santhosh.15 said:


> Is it possible for DIBP to state now all invitations can be ceased even after paying Visa fees ??? A situatuon of no more grants, Is it possible at all ???
> 
> Santhosh


No it can never happen.... hold your horses guys. ..

This is what I didnt want... this will create unnecessary panic amongest all..


----------



## Santhosh.15

chiku2006 said:


> No it can never happen.... hold your horses guys. ..
> 
> This is what I didnt want... this will create unnecessary panic amongest all..


I know it is not possible. Well, wanted to be sure. I suggest members to avoid speculations which may lead already painful waiting into a even more stressful.

All of us will get our grants, worst scenario, by Mid july. Till then, we can use this time to hone our skills, get connected to more people at our respective field, revamp CV in a appropriate manner, chalk out plans and get organised. Ultimately, this will help us better than worrying.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## chiku2006

Santhosh.15 said:


> I know it is not possible. Well, wanted to be sure. I suggest members to avoid speculations which may lead already painful waiting into a even more stressful.
> 
> All of us will get our grants, worst scenario, by Mid july. Till then, we can use this time to hone our skills, get connected to more people at our respective field, revamp CV in a appropriate manner, chalk out plans and get organised. Ultimately, this will help us better than worrying.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Santhosh


Keep up the positivity coming man.... dont listen to speculations...


----------



## mamunvega

Santhosh.15 said:


> I know it is not possible. Well, wanted to be sure. I suggest members to avoid speculations which may lead already painful waiting into a even more stressful.
> 
> All of us will get our grants, worst scenario, by Mid july. Till then, we can use this time to hone our skills, get connected to more people at our respective field, revamp CV in a appropriate manner, chalk out plans and get organised. Ultimately, this will help us better than worrying.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Santhosh


Dear Santhosh

I wanted to be sure of their policy, i think if somebody can call up DIBP that would help. we are discussing things here not spreading any fears. I think it would be great if DIBP comments anything on this. For me, its not possible to call them as i live in -06 GMT time hours.....Although I appreciate your thought to hone up skills like chalk out other plans...but if this happens, in the middle of something we would be in nowhere...so, lets find out..one of my friend said, his elder brother is a Victim of this CApped and Ceased policy in 2007/08...then Oz Govt told him to reapply..so you never know what might happen...its always better to find out things in advance...as you know its painful for a migrant to be a victim of their policy as we are already doing lots of plans and paying hefty sum of figures to them...so, please let's one of us ASK them this question and let's see what do they say?? about 190 visa capping, they didn't say anything officially, but still they are saying about the limit..why? i want to know why?


----------



## Pame

Hi all,
As the invitations are issued from the states, there is no need to panic. Just remember somebody who got a 176 visa after 5 years, all he had was HOPE. So, we should never loose hope either. Please don't. compare the cAnadian immigration system with Australiaz. We all know that the planning level will be revised in July. If they wAnted reAlly cease 190s then they will never remove the occupational ceilings. All dibp will
Do is better managing of 190s next year. You All will get ur visas in few months And please don't bring anybodies paranoia into already worried brains.


----------



## Redtape

mamunvega said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just a Thought !!
> 
> I am having a worst fear in my mind. Remember, in 2007/08, there were quite a lot number of applications which were capped and ceased by Oz Govt !!! The same thing happened during 2010 in CANADA. Although, many ppl had sued the CANADIAN government but nobody won any case !! Is it going to happen now or what (although symptoms are same) ?? Really can't predict anything...DIAC has been changed to DIBP, so anything might happen...or we can see an avalanche of grants in June too, as they might be filling out remaining grant numbers in that time...until then :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I hope God Bless us All !!


Unfortunately There were two world wars in da history , solar storms and we are surrounded by various types of natural disasters.However, we humans lived our life Knowing that we are not dying in this very minute.

You sounded like you are lacking in self-assurance. I won't mind if you have this coz it could be one of your attribute and my sincere advise is fight against your internal fears to become a "fighter".

I heard this long time ago: The fear is something from within us that has nothing to do with reality and we don't the reality. 

No heart feelings mate coz I tried to lift the spirits of all the readers.
Cheers!!!


----------



## gkkumar

mamunvega said:


> Due to this fear of CAPPED and CEASED, Many are planning to apply to CANADA..what is your thought?? Please share...I am not a fear-mongering person here but just want to be practical....If possible, tomorrow morning, please someone call DIBP to check if this delay would mean "CAPPED and CEASED"
> 
> Thanks in Advance !!  :fingerscrossed:


We are in "CAPPED and QUEUED", as the COs are still being allocated and 189's are still being granted. Its just a matter of weeks and we will definitely see a flood of grants !!!


----------



## gkkumar

Redtape said:


> Unfortunately There were two world wars in da history , solar storms and we are surrounded by various types of natural disasters.However, we humans lived our life Knowing that we are not dying in this very minute.
> 
> You sounded like you are lacking in self-assurance. I won't mind if you have this coz it could be one of your attribute and my sincere advise is fight against your internal fears to become a "fighter".
> 
> I heard this long time ago: The fear is something from within us that has nothing to do with reality and we don't the reality.
> 
> No heart feelings mate coz I tried to lift the spirits of all the readers.
> Cheers!!!


Well said bro !! Cheers !!!


----------



## Gandhara

Seeing all the panic created here with speculations of cap and cease, I did some research on the 2010 cap and cease situation. There were peculiar circumstances that led to the cap and cease policy at that time: the aftermath of the 2008 financial crisis and the bad economic conditions; over supply of applications in certain categories, related to the immigration policy loop hole, dubious colleges offering 'cookery' and other courses leading to immigration. I do not see that kind of over supply happening now. In 2010 there were around 190,000 applications in queue, including a substantial number pre-2007 (20,000?). The situation is different now, and I am sure the backlog is not that long. Further, immi.gov itself says that the minister uses the cap and cease policy only in 'exceptional circumstance'. Ask yourself: Are there exceptional circumstance of the kind that existed during 2007-2010?

Last but not the least, my case officer has also clearly stated to me when I shared my concerns with him: "your application will be processed". 

Please do not create needless panic, my friends! We come to this forum for 'useful information' and processing trends, not emotional speculations.


----------



## manofsteel

Just remember the formula I shared previously and i'm certain you'll free yourself from all those worries. Cheers! 

*"Pray earnestly x wait patiently + think about your next move once you get the grant"*


----------



## rai2826

Hi All,

On immi site I found below info reviewed on 7th of may about ceiling and all. What does this mean ? Is it for invitation or about the number of visas being granted?

Occupations ceilings for the 2013-14 programme year
OccupationID	Description CeilingValue	ResultsToDate
1331	Construction Managers 3960 111
1332	Engineering Managers 1080 40
1335	Production Managers	3480	2
1341	Child Care Centre Managers	1000	9
1342	Health and Welfare Services Managers	1020	44
2211	Accountants	9720	4731
2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers	1000	365
2241	Actuaries, Mathematicians and Statisticians	1000	66
2245	Land Economists and Valuers	1000	18
2312	Marine Transport Professionals	1000	28
2321	Architects and Landscape Architects	1320	218
2322	Cartographers and Surveyors	1000	60
2326	Urban and Regional Planners	1000	55
2331	Chemical and Materials Engineers*	1000	394
2332	Civil Engineering Professionals	2280	761
2333	Electrical Engineers	1500	270
2334	Electronics Engineers*	1000	524
2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers	2040	896
2336	Mining Engineers	1000	102
2339	Other Engineering Professionals*	1000	518
2341	Agricultural and Forestry Scientists	1000	86
2346	Medical Laboratory Scientists	1260	58
2347	Veterinarians	1000	86
2349	Other Natural and Physical Science Professionals	1000	18
2411	Early Childhood (Pre-primary School) Teachers	1500	99
2414	Secondary School Teachers	7980	489
2415	Special Education Teachers	1140	16
2512	Medical Imaging Professionals	1000	92
2513	Occupational and Environmental Health Professionals	1500	85
2514	Optometrists and Orthoptists	1000	28
2521	Chiropractors and Osteopaths	1000	25
2523	Dental Practitioners	1140	254
2524	Occupational Therapists	1000	84
2525	Physiotherapists	1000	109
2526	Podiatrists	1000	15
2527	Speech Professionals and Audiologists	1000	50
2531	Generalist Medical Practitioners	2880	692
2532	Anaesthetists	1000	26
2533	Internal Medicine Specialists	1000	51
2534	Psychiatrists	1000	11
2535	Surgeons	1000	15
2539	Other Medical Practitioners	1000	361
2541	Midwives	1020	28
2544	Registered Nurses	13560	2332
2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts*	1380	1287
2613	Software and Applications Programmers*	4800	3887
2631	Computer Network Professionals	1800	953
2633	Telecommunications Engineering Professionals*	1000	400
2711	Barristers	1000	2
2713	Solicitors	3540	198
2723	Psychologists	1200	108
2725	Social Workers	1500	141
3122	Civil Engineering Draftspersons and Technicians	1000	30
3123	Electrical Engineering Draftspersons and Technicians	1000	20
3132	Telecommunications Technical Specialists	1000	11
3211	Automotive Electricians	1000	5
3212	Motor Mechanics	5700	108
3222	Sheetmetal Trades Workers	1000	4
3223	Structural Steel and Welding Trades Workers	4620	40
3232	Metal Fitters and Machinists	7200	53
3233	Precision Metal Trades Workers	1000	2
3311	Bricklayers and Stonemasons	1800	2
3312	Carpenters and Joiners	8040	100
3322	Painting Trades Workers	3120	7
3331	Glaziers	1000	4
3332	Plasterers	1620	13
3341	Plumbers	5400	59
3411	Electricians	8040	181
3421	Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanics	1800	21
3422	Electrical Distribution Trades Workers	1000	0
3423	Electronics Trades Workers	1920	26
3991	Boat Builders and Shipwrights	1000	0
4112	Dental Hygienists, Technicians and Therapists	1000	19


----------



## rai2826

rai2826 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On immi site I found below info reviewed on 7th of may about ceiling and all. What does this mean ? Is it for invitation or about the number of visas being granted?
> 
> Occupations ceilings for the 2013-14 programme year
> OccupationID	Description CeilingValue	ResultsToDate
> 1331	Construction Managers 3960 111
> 1332	Engineering Managers 1080 40
> 1335	Production Managers	3480	2
> 1341	Child Care Centre Managers	1000	9
> 1342	Health and Welfare Services Managers	1020	44
> 2211	Accountants	9720	4731
> 2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers	1000	365
> 2241	Actuaries, Mathematicians and Statisticians	1000	66
> 2245	Land Economists and Valuers	1000	18
> 2312	Marine Transport Professionals	1000	28
> 2321	Architects and Landscape Architects	1320	218
> 2322	Cartographers and Surveyors	1000	60
> 2326	Urban and Regional Planners	1000	55
> 2331	Chemical and Materials Engineers*	1000	394
> 2332	Civil Engineering Professionals	2280	761
> 2333	Electrical Engineers	1500	270
> 2334	Electronics Engineers*	1000	524
> 2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers	2040	896
> 2336	Mining Engineers	1000	102
> 2339	Other Engineering Professionals*	1000	518
> 2341	Agricultural and Forestry Scientists	1000	86
> 2346	Medical Laboratory Scientists	1260	58
> 2347	Veterinarians	1000	86
> 2349	Other Natural and Physical Science Professionals	1000	18
> 2411	Early Childhood (Pre-primary School) Teachers	1500	99
> 2414	Secondary School Teachers	7980	489
> 2415	Special Education Teachers	1140	16
> 2512	Medical Imaging Professionals	1000	92
> 2513	Occupational and Environmental Health Professionals	1500	85
> 2514	Optometrists and Orthoptists	1000	28
> 2521	Chiropractors and Osteopaths	1000	25
> 2523	Dental Practitioners	1140	254
> 2524	Occupational Therapists	1000	84
> 2525	Physiotherapists	1000	109
> 2526	Podiatrists	1000	15
> 2527	Speech Professionals and Audiologists	1000	50
> 2531	Generalist Medical Practitioners	2880	692
> 2532	Anaesthetists	1000	26
> 2533	Internal Medicine Specialists	1000	51
> 2534	Psychiatrists	1000	11
> 2535	Surgeons	1000	15
> 2539	Other Medical Practitioners	1000	361
> 2541	Midwives	1020	28
> 2544	Registered Nurses	13560	2332
> 2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts*	1380	1287
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers*	4800	3887
> 2631	Computer Network Professionals	1800	953
> 2633	Telecommunications Engineering Professionals*	1000	400
> 2711	Barristers	1000	2
> 2713	Solicitors	3540	198
> 2723	Psychologists	1200	108
> 2725	Social Workers	1500	141
> 3122	Civil Engineering Draftspersons and Technicians	1000	30
> 3123	Electrical Engineering Draftspersons and Technicians	1000	20
> 3132	Telecommunications Technical Specialists	1000	11
> 3211	Automotive Electricians	1000	5
> 3212	Motor Mechanics	5700	108
> 3222	Sheetmetal Trades Workers	1000	4
> 3223	Structural Steel and Welding Trades Workers	4620	40
> 3232	Metal Fitters and Machinists	7200	53
> 3233	Precision Metal Trades Workers	1000	2
> 3311	Bricklayers and Stonemasons	1800	2
> 3312	Carpenters and Joiners	8040	100
> 3322	Painting Trades Workers	3120	7
> 3331	Glaziers	1000	4
> 3332	Plasterers	1620	13
> 3341	Plumbers	5400	59
> 3411	Electricians	8040	181
> 3421	Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanics	1800	21
> 3422	Electrical Distribution Trades Workers	1000	0
> 3423	Electronics Trades Workers	1920	26
> 3991	Boat Builders and Shipwrights	1000	0
> 4112	Dental Hygienists, Technicians and Therapists	1000	19




Link below:

https://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

The planning level for the 2012–13 Migration Program is set at 190 000.
See: Fact Sheet 20 — Migration Program planning levels

Delivery of a balanced Migration Program, in line with the Australian Government's objectives, requires careful management. Where demand for places in the Migration Program exceeds the number of places available, there are a number of mechanisms available to the government to assist in managing the flow of applications and to ensure visa grants are in line with the annual planning level. These include cap and queue mechanisms, cap and cease provisions, suspension of processing, priority processing and adjusting the points test pass mark.

Cap and queue
Under section 85 of the Migration Act 1958, the Minister for Immigration and Border Protection has the power to 'cap' or limit the number of visas which can be granted each year in a particular visa subclass. Capping ensures the planning levels for various migration categories, decided by the government for each Migration Program year, are not exceeded.

This limit, or cap, applies only for the Migration Program year in which it is introduced. When a cap is reached, no further visas will be granted in that visa class in the program year. Although a visa can no longer be granted until the start of the new program year, processing of applications continues and applicants who meet the requirements applicants then wait in a queue for visa grant consideration in a following year, subject to places becoming available.


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

this info i found on the their official site 
Cap and cease
Under section 39 of the Act, the minister has the power to set the maximum number of visas of a class that may be granted in a particular financial year. The cap and cease provision means that when a cap has been reached for a particular visa class, work on all applications which have not been processed to decision stops and the files are closed. These applications are treated as if they have not been submitted. This provision is only used in exceptional circumstances.

Suspension of processing
Section 84 of the Act allows the minister to suspend all processing in a particular subclass for a specific period. If such a notice is issued, the processing of all applications of the specified subclass ceases until the date specified in the notice.

Suspension notices do not affect applications where a decision was taken to grant or refuse a visa before the date of the suspension notice.


----------



## riverstone

Bluegum2012 said:


> Definitely Pame, we can help each other. Yep Queensland has got the shortest no of occupations as far as I know. BTW have you seen anyone else applied for the same state?
> 
> Cheers!!


Hi friends, 
I applied for Queensland as well and waiting almost for 3 months. Hopefully we will all get grant


----------



## Redtape

mamunvega said:


> like i said, i am not a fear mongering person, but wanted to know if there is any possibility about that, its not new thing after all.....sorry for any panic, if created...:sorry:


I know their advice would be something in these lines: *As majority of current year spots for 190 were already taken DIBP is restricted the no. of grants* which is not a new information as it's ongoing since mid Feb/Mar this year (If I'm correct). If you go a step further and talk about what's going to happen in coming days their answer would be, *they can't predict* and that's why all emails (from CO’s) has a line advising applicants to check the DIBP website(which I saw few on this forum) that may affect y/our processing. They handle the cases based on the guidelines given to them only but not on speculations or history. 

Well, ff you see the previous forecasting reports, the projected were between 200,000 to 240,000 + for the financial year 2014-15, which may subjected to change and they are not necessarily be in y/our control.

https://www.immi.gov.au/media/publications/statistics/immigration-update/nom-mar12.pdf
http://www.budget.gov.au/2013-14/content/bp3/download/bp3_06_Appendix_A.pdf

Further, this year’s budget is not out yet. If you want to keep yourself on top of the info check this link after 7.30pm AEST tomorrow. I believe there would be some sort of wording which could give us a clue on next years forecast (if any).


So the bottom line is don't worry for the things which are not in your control. Keep smiling.


----------



## Redtape

gkkumar said:


> Well said bro !! Cheers !!!


Thanks GK.


----------



## chiku2006

The week has started, let the show begin !!!


----------



## carthik.annayan

Good Morning Folks! Its a new day, Its a new start  Let the 190 visa grants flow in


----------



## mamunvega

In response to a Question why 190 is being processed slower, i found this reply from DIBP--

Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection wrote: "Hi Mamunvega, we appreciate that each applicant wishes to have their application finalised as quickly as possible and within the average processing time. However, each application presents with unique circumstances and some applications will take longer than average to finalise. You can assist in the timely resolution of your application by ensuring that you have provided all relevant documentation, and that you have responded to all questions on all relevant forms. For more information about Skilled Nominated visas please visit http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/190.aspx"


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> The week has started, let the show begin !!!


I believe its going to be a dry show.. Nothing exciting until now..


----------



## man111

New week.new hopes of 190 visa applicants.....

last 2 days some statements appeared in forAm made us bit worry too. but some were with some encouraging thoughts...TX

How many Changes we came across after we started our VISA process 

Visa charge increased in july 2013

then another 15 percent Increases in Sep 2013

DIAC change to DIBP

New system call immiaccount

190 visa cap

Delay emails..........

still I hope that getting delay emails means it is finalized and grants will come to us in July 2014

It is my hope and all other 190 visa applicants hope too..............


----------



## ahmedimtiaz

Unless I'm mistaken, this lag of visa grants is a 'norm' towards the end of each fiscal year and nothing 'exclusive' to this year (or our applications). 

No need to panic, just use the time you have well....and more importantly so perhaps - 'take a break and rejuvenate' if you can. Once we reach Oz...a new struggle begins.


----------



## mamunvega

those who are waiting for a CO please read this---

"General skilled migration has changed the manner in which we process visas to add efficiencies for clients. Therefore you are no longer assigned a case officer, rather your case will be handled as required by multiple case officers" :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Santhosh.15

mamunvega said:


> those who are waiting for a CO please read this---
> 
> "General skilled migration has changed the manner in which we process visas to add efficiencies for clients. Therefore you are no longer assigned a case officer, rather your case will be handled as required by multiple case officers" :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Thanks mate.

I read this as well. Just wondering, does this mean we may not necessarily recieve CO allocation mail. God, how many changes !!! Phewww

Santhosh


----------



## lovetosmack

Someone mentioned that there is no single Case Officer or team who solely works on our application. Instead, different teams work on different aspects (education, dependency, work qualification/points, etc) on our application and finally one CO checks everything and grants the visa. May be that's what they meant. Someone senior could comment on this situation.


----------



## gkkumar

mamunvega said:


> those who are waiting for a CO please read this---
> 
> "General skilled migration *has changed* the manner in which we process visas to add efficiencies for clients. Therefore you are no longer assigned a case officer, rather your case will be handled as required by multiple case officers" :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Source and date of the update please. Will this affect the already "decision made" applications or will it only for the new applications - which have not been allocated a CO yet ? What the heck man.. this is becoming way too volatile man..


----------



## sunnyboi

gkkumar said:


> Source and date of the update please. Will this affect the already "decision made" applications or will it only for the new applications - which have not been allocated a CO yet ? What the heck man.. this is becoming way too volatile man..


Read in another forum that this is confirmed by a Brisbane CO to a MARA agent. We don't know yet if it will affect "decision made" applications, but I guess it won't since it is already processed. It's just a matter of "Yes or no" for THIS year's quota. I agree with you on the volatility. There is nothing we can do but wait it out.


----------



## richardlee

My agent said that I received additional requests (New 80 Form, and 2014 payslip) today(May 12). I already sent 80 form (as old format) but co asked as new format. So I think it is better that sending as new form will make processing time shorten though you already sent an old 80 form, .


----------



## Alnaibii

another info on their site:

When your application is allocated to a case officer,* you will be notified within two weeks* and provided with an email address for all future correspondence. Your case officer can assist with further detail on how to obtain specific clearances, and confirm the validity of any previously obtained clearances.

So you may already have CO, but not know it yet.


----------



## Santhosh.15

richardlee said:


> My agent said that I received additional requests (New 80 Form, and 2014 payslip) today(May 12). I already sent 80 form (as old format) but co asked as new format. So I think it is better that sending as new form will make processing time shorten though you already sent an old 80 form, .


Hi Richard

Have you uploadef one with 30 years details ??

Thanks

Santhosh


----------



## Bluegum2012

riverstone said:


> Hi friends,
> I applied for Queensland as well and waiting almost for 3 months. Hopefully we will all get grant


Hi riverstone,

Glad to see a fellow Queensland applicant. I'm waiting exactly since 5 months and 2 months since all my docs received by CO. No result yet but staying positive and waiting.

Keep in touch and I believe we all can clear this final hurdle.


----------



## _shel

lovetosmack said:


> Someone mentioned that there is no single Case Officer or team who solely works on our application. Instead, different teams work on different aspects (education, dependency, work qualification/points, etc) on our application and finally one CO checks everything and grants the visa. May be that's what they meant. Someone senior could comment on this situation.


 I've seen a few people posting here, no idea which threads now, saying they received the same email after they emailed who was their case officer. 

Good thing really, should get things processed quicker having teams instead of individually working on things. 

It is generally passed to a senior for final approval but other than that if those with the know in specific areas do their bit they may clear some backlog.


----------



## Redtape

_shel said:


> I've seen a few people posting here, no idea which threads now, saying they received the same email after they emailed who was their case officer.
> 
> Good thing really, should get things processed quicker having teams instead of individually working on things.
> 
> It is generally passed to a senior for final approval but other than that if those with the know in specific areas do their bit they may clear some backlog.


I believe the advantage in having different teams for different aspects quickens and streamlines the process rather than having one CO checking the docs and probably that's why the processing time was reduced to 3 months.

Rgds


----------



## samdam

So any grant yesterday ?


----------



## Bluegum2012

samdam said:


> So any grant yesterday ?


Not at least on this forum.


----------



## kharelshishir

gkkumar said:


> Source and date of the update please. Will this affect the already "decision made" applications or will it only for the new applications - which have not been allocated a CO yet ? What the heck man.. this is becoming way too volatile man..


Where on website is the info regarding the team allocation instead of CO allocation.
Share the details please.


----------



## zxcsmonitor

I just called IMMI today to check out the allocation of case officer, the customer service told me that right now there are many applications and CO allocation will be delayed for one to two weeks, but that delay won't be long


----------



## Karen0510

all the very best to all waiting .... do not loose hope if they really didnt want to get the visa processed . they def will inform.... keep the faith.....but type on this thread once anyone hears from CO or a mail with visa grant....


----------



## _shel

kharelshishir said:


> Where on website is the info regarding the team allocation instead of CO allocation.
> Share the details please.


 Like I said if you look around threads on this forum you will find many people having been sent this as an email directly.


----------



## lovetosmack

zxcsmonitor said:


> I just called IMMI today to check out the allocation of case officer, the customer service told me that right now there are many applications and CO allocation will be delayed for one to two weeks, but that delay won't be long


zxcsmonitor: Can you update your details in the tracker sheet here?
http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


----------



## carthik.annayan

I have a quick query , on the Immigration website, 

https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm

Under Section :-

Processing times – skilled migration applications affected by processing priorities

It says, Processing time for 190 visa as 3 months. 

Can any one Clarify if this 3 months is from the day you launch your visa or from the day the CO is assigned ?

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## _shel

carthik.annayan said:


> I have a quick query , on the Immigration website,
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm
> 
> Under Section :-
> 
> Processing times – skilled migration applications affected by processing priorities
> 
> It says, Processing time for 190 visa as 3 months.
> 
> Can any one Clarify if this 3 months is from the day you launch your visa or from the day the CO is assigned ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Carthik


 I would pay little attention to that. That is their aim not a promise. Each case is different and it can take much longer or shorter dependent on the circumstances of your application.


----------



## carthik.annayan

_shel said:


> I would pay little attention to that. That is their aim not a promise. Each case is different and it can take much longer or shorter dependent on the circumstances of your application.


Thanks For the response _Shel.. I've also heard from my Consultant, there was a visa grant today 190. I'm not sure about the details. The only Detail he mentioned was The candidate submitted all the documents & made the payment during the 1st week of January.

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## rajfirst

*190 Grant*

One more 190 Grant...

190 January Gang - Page 26


----------



## chiku2006

rajfirst said:


> One more 190 Grant...
> 
> 190 January Gang - Page 26


I am glad its moving otherwise I thought it has come to a standstill. . And no more grants till july


----------



## gkkumar

rajfirst said:


> One more 190 Grant...
> 
> 190 January Gang - Page 26


Thats a big relief and hope !! 190s are still being granted !!


----------



## rajfirst

gkkumar said:


> Thats a big relief and hope !! 190s are still being granted !!


I didn't see any Indian citizens who got 190 grant in the recent days


----------



## chiku2006

rajfirst said:


> I didn't see any Indian citizens who got 190 grant in the recent days


It doesn't matter !!


----------



## gkkumar

Deejay_TNT said:


> Moving on a visitor visa whilst waiting on 190 visa grant
> 
> Visa grant on 9 May 2014. 190, offshore.


Hey Deejay,

Did you get your grant ?? I see your grant on 9th May on visa tracker sheet, is that right ?


----------



## rai2826

gkkumar said:


> Thats a big relief and hope !! 190s are still being granted !!


HI Raj,

Considering that applicants of end of jan are getting grants now so I think feb applicants have still some hope before july..

We both have almost same timelines and i think same team as well so lets see.


----------



## sajandeep

*190 April Gang*

hi guys starting this thread for people who lodged their 190 visa in April.... lets hear our stories......!!!


----------



## rajfirst

rai2826 said:


> HI Raj,
> 
> Considering that applicants of end of jan are getting grants now so I think feb applicants have still some hope before july..
> 
> We both have almost same timelines and i think same team as well so lets see.


You also have Team 04 adelaide?


----------



## chiku2006

rajfirst said:


> You also have Team 04 adelaide?


I am expecting my grant around mid to end june


----------



## rai2826

rajfirst said:


> You also have Team 04 adelaide?


Yes. Adelaide Team 4. JN.


----------



## mmn

rajfirst said:


> One more 190 Grant...
> 
> 190 January Gang - Page 26


Impressive!!:clap2::clap2:

gys i saw the post and just look at his timeline -

EOI SA SS 12/12/'13| Inv Rcvd 16/01/'14 | Visa lodged 31/01/'14| Meds & PCC 08/02/'14 | req additional docs 17/03 | Docs uploaded 27/03 | Delay email rcvd 10/04| Grant!! 13/05 


this application did not contain all the docs front loaded and last doc was given 27th march..... he got delay email too. dont know where i saw 
in the net that after February all application is delayed for july.....this doesnt support that claim. looks like still 190 is working on.....Pray gys Prayray:ray:


----------



## carthik.annayan

Guys 190s are still being granted. My Assumption by 2nd 3rd week of June ( Worst Case) we all should have our visa Grants!


----------



## sk2014

What is the meaning of PCC2 in your signature.

I have also lodged 190 visa in April, waiting for the grant is killing me


----------



## sajandeep

sk2014 said:


> What is the meaning of PCC2 in your signature.
> 
> I have also lodged 190 visa in April, waiting for the grant is killing me


i worked outside india for more than two years, so pcc 2 is my other country pcc, i have applied for it but waiting to get back 

Thanks and Regards,
sajandeep


----------



## Hunter85

hello lets hope we will all get our grants soon


----------



## sajandeep

yes man we are waiting for but as far as i know190 jan ones are yet to get their grants


----------



## LynneHardaker

2nd 3rd week of June I Prey. Mine is team 4 Adelaide


----------



## rajfirst

*3 Months...*

Successfully completed 3 months (front loaded all docs) post lodgement of 190 application. :ranger:


----------



## askmohit

Mine is more than 3 months now and I have same team.... Adelaide team 4 .... Hoping grant In first week of June.... Else it will be in July  ... *Conditions Apply... If everything is fine...


----------



## askmohit

Everyday I log into my account and getting the same "In Progress" status from 02 nd Feb


----------



## Bluegum2012

askmohit said:


> Everyday I log into my account and getting the same "In Progress" status from 02 nd Feb


Same thing here as well Mohit. Same status since feb 7th lodged in last Dec .


----------



## manueel

Same here dude.... Me too login everyday..!!! My time line is .. Inv. 12 February 14, Visa App 14 feb, CO 1 April, medical 24 dec n wide med 23 March , Pcc 27 Jan 2014/ 29 July2013 req doc on 2 April...!!! Email to CO 30 April , got delay email on 9April, Since then Waiting


----------



## Deejay_TNT

gkkumar said:


> Hey Deejay,
> 
> Did you get your grant ?? I see your grant on 9th May on visa tracker sheet, is that right ?


No, I didn't.


----------



## samdam

Deejay_TNT said:


> No, I didn't.


Your entry shows 9th may updated in the doc :confused2:


----------



## gkkumar

Deejay_TNT said:


> No, I didn't.


At these difficult times, if you would get the grant I know you would shout at the top of your voice in the forum.  Its mistakenly entered in the tracker sheet. :noidea:


----------



## askchennai

Number of visas for 2014-2015 migration programme is announced. Almost there is no change so go and enjoy guys.

Boosting the economy through Australia's migration programme


----------



## roop

eace: eace:.....

Finally after such a long wait...... I am holding my grant letter......my heart is full of joy...

I received the letter yesterday around 1pm( indian time) but didn't check my mail after morning...so come to know today....
My time line are (in case you are using mobile & can't see my signature)

ANZSCO:233512
EOI:22 Aug 2013
WA SS lodged:11 Sep,
SS : 23 Oct, 
VISA lodged:25 Oct,
front loaded all doc. Med & PCC(nov'13), 
CO assigned:9 Dec,
Add med submit:22 feb 2014
Delay mail: 13 march & 7 may
grant:13 May   
IED: sep 2014 ( don't understand this as done my med & PCC in Nov)

Thanks everybody. I hope you all get your grant soon.


----------



## chiku2006

roop said:


> eace: eace:.....
> 
> Finally after such a long wait...... I am holding my grant letter......my heart is full of joy...
> 
> I received the letter yesterday around 1pm( indian time) but didn't check my mail after morning...so come to know today....
> My time line are (in case you are using mobile & can't see my signature)
> 
> ANZSCO:233512
> EOI:22 Aug 2013
> WA SS lodged:11 Sep,
> SS : 23 Oct,
> VISA lodged:25 Oct,
> front loaded all doc. Med & PCC(nov'13),
> CO assigned:9 Dec,
> Add med submit:22 feb 2014
> Delay mail: 13 march & 7 may
> grant:13 May
> IED: sep 2014 ( don't understand this as done my med & PCC in Nov)
> 
> Thanks everybody. I hope you all get your grant soon.


Awesome man, have a blast and god bless you !!


----------



## Deejay_TNT

roop said:


> eace: eace:.....
> 
> Finally after such a long wait...... I am holding my grant letter......my heart is full of joy...
> 
> 
> ANZSCO:233512
> EOI:22 Aug 2013
> WA SS lodged:11 Sep,
> SS : 23 Oct,
> VISA lodged:25 Oct,
> front loaded all doc. Med & PCC(nov'13),
> CO assigned:9 Dec,
> Add med submit:22 feb 2014
> Delay mail: 13 march & 7 may
> grant:13 May
> *IED: sep 2014* ( don't understand this as done my med & PCC in Nov)
> 
> Thanks everybody. I hope you all get your grant soon.


Congratulations!
So, your EOD is XX September 2014, 6 months after you've gone through (not uploaded) your *ADDITIONAL* medicals, right?

One more grant with IED being this year's fall (just as most others).

Have a blast in OZ!


----------



## Deejay_TNT

samdam said:


> Your entry shows 9th may updated in the doc :confused2:





gkkumar said:


> At these difficult times, if you would get the grant I know you would shout at the top of your voice in the forum.  Its mistakenly entered in the tracker sheet. :noidea:


Someone must have misinterpreted my post here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ed-lets-share-time-lines-174.html#post3956385

I provided a link to a different forum where a forum user had been granted a visa on the 9th of May, but after someone didn't follow the link, due to misinterpretation, he/she must have updated the information sheet.

I don't have access to the information sheet now, please remove the "9 May" grant from my row.


----------



## Santhosh.15

roop said:


> eace: eace:.....
> 
> Finally after such a long wait...... I am holding my grant letter......my heart is full of joy...
> 
> I received the letter yesterday around 1pm( indian time) but didn't check my mail after morning...so come to know today....
> My time line are (in case you are using mobile & can't see my signature)
> 
> ANZSCO:233512
> EOI:22 Aug 2013
> WA SS lodged:11 Sep,
> SS : 23 Oct,
> VISA lodged:25 Oct,
> front loaded all doc. Med & PCC(nov'13),
> CO assigned:9 Dec,
> Add med submit:22 feb 2014
> Delay mail: 13 march & 7 may
> grant:13 May
> IED: sep 2014 ( don't understand this as done my med & PCC in Nov)
> 
> Thanks everybody. I hope you all get your grant soon.


Roop

Congrats mate. Worth your wait.

Take off and have a blast.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## SS70011005

roop said:


> eace: eace:.....
> 
> Finally after such a long wait...... I am holding my grant letter......my heart is full of joy...
> 
> I received the letter yesterday around 1pm( indian time) but didn't check my mail after morning...so come to know today....
> My time line are (in case you are using mobile & can't see my signature)
> 
> ANZSCO:233512
> EOI:22 Aug 2013
> WA SS lodged:11 Sep,
> SS : 23 Oct,
> VISA lodged:25 Oct,
> front loaded all doc. Med & PCC(nov'13),
> CO assigned:9 Dec,
> Add med submit:22 feb 2014
> Delay mail: 13 march & 7 may
> grant:13 May
> IED: sep 2014 ( don't understand this as done my med & PCC in Nov)
> 
> Thanks everybody. I hope you all get your grant soon.


Congrats!! Finally a 190 after so many days.... Yay!!


----------



## roop

Deejay_TNT said:


> Congratulations!
> So, your EOD is XX September 2014, 6 months after you've gone through (not uploaded) your *ADDITIONAL* medicals, right?



yup....excatly 6 months from my health undertaking date....now I understood...thanks buddy...


----------



## gkkumar

roop said:


> eace: eace:.....
> 
> Finally after such a long wait...... I am holding my grant letter......my heart is full of joy...
> 
> I received the letter yesterday around 1pm( indian time) but didn't check my mail after morning...so come to know today....
> My time line are (in case you are using mobile & can't see my signature)
> 
> ANZSCO:233512
> EOI:22 Aug 2013
> WA SS lodged:11 Sep,
> SS : 23 Oct,
> VISA lodged:25 Oct,
> front loaded all doc. Med & PCC(nov'13),
> CO assigned:9 Dec,
> Add med submit:22 feb 2014
> Delay mail: 13 march & 7 may
> grant:13 May
> IED: sep 2014 ( don't understand this as done my med & PCC in Nov)
> 
> Thanks everybody. I hope you all get your grant soon.


Congratulations !!! Have a blast !!!


----------



## Alnaibii

Guys, the expected good news are here!
Migration Programme Statistics

they did not change the numbers for 190, so "don't worry be happy!"


----------



## Santhosh.15

Alnaibii said:


> Guys, the expected good news are here!
> Migration Programme Statistics
> 
> they did not change the numbers for 190, so "don't worry be happy!"


Good news, Indeed !!

Santhosh


----------



## gkkumar

Santhosh.15 said:


> Good news, Indeed !!
> 
> Santhosh


Thanks for sharing, Alnaibii !!!

It seems partners and Children have their separate quota of visas, not included in 28850 - which we were speculating in our assumptions / calculations !!


----------



## Alnaibii

gkkumar said:


> Thanks for sharing, Alnaibii !!!
> 
> It seems partners and Children have their separate quota of visas, not included in 28850 - which we were speculating in our assumptions / calculations !!


No, you are reading it wrong. Partner and child visas there are for those who leave their partners behind. Dependents are included in 190 numbers.


----------



## gkkumar

Alnaibii said:


> No, you are reading it wrong. Partner and child visas there are for those who leave their partners behind. Dependents are included in 190 numbers.


Ohh !!! ok !! thanks for clarifying !!


----------



## lovetosmack

roop said:


> yup....excatly 6 months from my health undertaking date....now I understood...thanks buddy...


@roop: Are you offshore or onshore ? You took pretty long to upload medicals/PCC from your visa lodgement date. Any particular reason of interest to us ?


----------



## lovetosmack

Deejay_TNT said:


> Congratulations!
> So, your EOD is XX September 2014, 6 months after you've gone through (not uploaded) your *ADDITIONAL* medicals, right?
> 
> One more grant with IED being this year's fall (just as most others).
> 
> Have a blast in OZ!


Deejay_TNT: What have you inferred ? The Entry date is now 6 months from Meds or PCC instead of an year ? Is that what you are saying ?


----------



## roop

Thanks every one...



lovetosmack said:


> @roop: Are you offshore or onshore ? You took pretty long to upload medicals/PCC from your visa lodgement date. Any particular reason of interest to us ?


I am offshore. I lodge my visa on 25/10 & Pcc on 13/11 but done my med on 27/11 cause of my health condition but my med was reffered to MOC. so because of all these things my visa stucked in this " cap" category.


----------



## chiku2006

Santhosh.15 said:


> Good news, Indeed !!
> 
> Santhosh


They have reduced 189 by 1000..


----------



## alexdiv

askchennai said:


> Number of visas for 2014-2015 migration programme is announced. Almost there is no change so go and enjoy guys.
> 
> Boosting the economy through Australia's migration programme


So... atleast we all have our grants from july 1 onwards.. is nt?


----------



## rajfirst

alexdiv said:


> So... atleast we all have our grants from july 1 onwards.. is nt?


If they are issuing Grants only from July, will everyone (Dec/Jan/Feb) applicants get grants in July first week itself?

any idea guys?


----------



## sdeo04

Judy&Rob said:


> I got my visa grant for 190 in abt 5-6 weeks.... I submitted everything from the off set, my CO was very quick and efficient


This is something very encouraging to know


----------



## Santhosh.15

rajfirst said:


> If they are issuing Grants only from July, will everyone (Dec/Jan/Feb) applicants get grants in July first week itself?
> 
> any idea guys?


I wish anyone can answer that question, But even any answer come that can only be a good guess. Thats the state of 190 now.

I guess, best is, we all can be prepared to wait till end of July, it it happens early, something to cheer about. 

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15

sdeo04 said:


> This is something very encouraging to know


How did i miss this post of someone of 190 getting grant in 5-6 weeks in recent times ???


----------



## rajfirst

Santhosh.15 said:


> How did i miss this post of someone of 190 getting grant in 5-6 weeks in recent times ???


That is a very old post. Not recent


----------



## lovetosmack

sdeo04 said:


> This is something very encouraging to know


@Santosh: It's not recent. sdeo04 is desperate and digging it up from old times (March 2014). :eyebrows: :heh: :heh: :heh:


----------



## Santhosh.15

lovetosmack said:


> @Santosh: It's not recent. sdeo04 is desperate and digging it up from old times (March 2014). :eyebrows: :heh: :heh: :heh:


Lol....So you from hyderabad my friend...politics elaghaundhi eppudu ???


----------



## delvy

I have also lodged 190 visa in April 7th, waiting for the grant ???


----------



## sajandeep

delvy said:


> I have also lodged 190 visa in April 7th, waiting for the grant ???


Great brother we all are waiting eagerly for that, do let us know if u get any mails from CO....


----------



## mathota

Hello,

I am new to this forum. Can anyone let me know as to how long it will take for a CO to be allocated?

In immigration website I see that the CO will be assigned within 7 weeks of time, but in my case it has been 9 weeks and still there is no sign of a CO.

Here let me share my timelines.

263212 ICT support engineer:: ACS Positive - Aug 13:: ACT SS and Invitation - Mar 2014:: Visa loged - 18th of March 2014(All documents uploaded including Form 80, Form 1221 and Form 888):: CO - ?:: Grant - ?


----------



## Santhosh.15

mathota said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Can anyone let me know as to how long it will take for a CO to be allocated?
> 
> In immigration website I see that the CO will be assigned within 7 weeks of time, but in my case it has been 9 weeks and still there is no sign of a CO.
> 
> Here let me share my timelines.
> 
> 263212 ICT support engineer:: ACS Positive - Aug 13:: ACT SS and Invitation - Mar 2014:: Visa loged - 18th of March 2014(All documents uploaded including Form 80, Form 1221 and Form 888):: CO - ?:: Grant - ?


Welcome buddy.

I have lodged on March 22nd. Lets wait together.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## MusaBilal

*2014-15 Migration Program*

Boosting the economy through Australia's migration programme


----------



## mathota

Hi Santhosh,

Thank you, sure.

Good luck to you too.

Mathota


----------



## lovetosmack

Santhosh.15 said:


> Lol....So you from hyderabad my friend...politics elaghaundhi eppudu ???


Heating up. Waiting with bated breath for the election results. :second: :confused2:


----------



## mathota

Hello Musabilal,

I see that you lodged visa on Feb 18th, have you been assigned a CO yet?


----------



## SS70011005

Santhosh.15 said:


> Welcome buddy.
> 
> I have lodged on March 22nd. Lets wait together.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Santhosh


Here waiting for CO since March 6th.


----------



## LynneHardaker

Update on twitter DIBP thought I would share http://www.minister.immi.gov.au/media/sm/2014/sm214434.htm


----------



## MusaBilal

mathota said:


> Hello Musabilal,
> 
> I see that you lodged visa on Feb 18th, have you been assigned a CO yet?


Hi, No intimation yet.


----------



## Pame

*Planning level for 2014-15*

Hi everybody,

Its happy times for everybody and end of all speculations especially on 190. The planning levels for 2014-15 have been announced. I am sure there is going to be an explosion of grants in coming days. 

Best of luck to each and every one of you. 

Migration Programme Statistics

Regards.


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

Santhosh.15 said:


> Welcome buddy.
> 
> I have lodged on March 22nd. Lets wait together.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Santhosh


Guys Look At Our Patience We Did Our Application On 12th March


----------



## ajaymannat

Pame said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Its happy times for everybody and end of all speculations especially on 190. The planning levels for 2014-15 have been announced. I am sure there is going to be an explosion of grants in coming days.
> 
> Best of luck to each and every one of you.
> 
> Migration Programme Statistics
> 
> Regards.


But what i think is they will not start it before july becoz they will start this quota from 1st july 
Am i right or wrong friends


----------



## Pame

ajaymannat said:


> But what i think is they will not start it before july becoz they will start this quota from 1st july
> Am i right or wrong friends


Hi,

My bet is that it will be before july 1 because the delay mail its self is mentioning that , Planning level is what stopping CO from finalizing the applications. 

Now the planning level is on their table and they only have to manage their send buttons, i guess.

Regards.


----------



## gkkumar

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> My bet is that it will be before july 1 because the delay mail its self is mentioning that , Planning level is what stopping CO from finalizing the applications.
> 
> Now the planning level is on their table and they only have to manage their send buttons, i guess.
> 
> Regards.


Though they have the planning levels on their table, they cannot grant the 2014 - 2015 quota before July 1st. So, if they do not have visas left in 2013-14 quota, they cannot do anything but wait until July 1st. 

I believe the COs will try to finish the remaining quota ( if there is any ) of 2013-14 from June first week onwards, wherein we can see 190's getting granted as per queue.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

lovetosmack said:


> Deejay_TNT: What have you inferred ? The Entry date is now 6 months from Meds or PCC instead of an year ? Is that what you are saying ?


Come on, lobetosmack! 
I told this SEVERAL times.

I wonder why noone cares to read my messages (I thought at least you were paying attention, though):
Proof:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ed-lets-share-time-lines-159.html#post3902226
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ed-lets-share-time-lines-146.html#post3880394
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ed-lets-share-time-lines-146.html#post3880090

*In case* there is a minor health issue, *Meds validity is 6 months only.*
In normal (most) cases it is 12 months.

This explains why the IED he got is in September (confirmed).


----------



## Pame

gkkumar said:


> Though they have the planning levels on their table, they cannot grant the 2014 - 2015 quota before July 1st. So, if they do not have visas left in 2013-14 quota, they cannot do anything but wait until July 1st.
> 
> I believe the COs will try to finish the remaining quota ( if there is any ) of 2013-14 from June first week onwards, wherein we can see 190's getting granted as per queue.


Hi,

It has been updated only today. In my opinion visa issual is a continuous process and overlapping is allowed. They can simply adjust this over subscriptions of 190 by managing next year or this years invitations and most important they have not changed the 3 month average processing time for 190 and CO allocation time of 7 weeks, which indeed are very strong indications that 190s are in the pipeline well before july1. 

Normally planning levels are published near to July, but this year it is happened very earlier, because Australian government might have got the feed back of slowness in 190s. 

Last year it was published in june 25 from my research and this year it happened in may 14.
http://www.australiaforum.com/inform...aintained.html



Its my thoughts in getting a visa earlier.

Regards


----------



## chiku2006

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> It has been updated only today. In my opinion visa issual is a continuous process and overlapping is allowed. They can simply adjust this over subscriptions of 190 by managing next year or this years invitations and most important they have not changed the 3 month average processing time for 190 and CO allocation time of 7 weeks, which indeed are very strong indications that 190s are in the pipeline well before july1.
> 
> Normally planning levels are published near to July, but this year it is happened very earlier, because Australian government might have got the feed back of slowness in 190s.
> 
> Last year it was published in june 25 from my research and this year it happened in may 14.
> http://www.australiaforum.com/inform...aintained.html
> 
> Its my thoughts in getting a visa earlier.
> 
> Regards


I wish ypur words come true buddy !!


----------



## _shel

Deejay_TNT said:


> Come on, lobetosmack!
> I told this SEVERAL times.
> 
> I wonder why noone cares to read my messages (I thought at least you were paying attention, though):
> Proof:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ed-lets-share-time-lines-159.html#post3902226
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ed-lets-share-time-lines-146.html#post3880394
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ed-lets-share-time-lines-146.html#post3880090
> 
> *In case* there is a minor health issue, *Meds validity is 6 months only.*
> In normal (most) cases it is 12 months.
> 
> This explains why the IED he got is in September (confirmed).


 That is just not true. It is written within the Migration Act that medicals are valid for 12 months. One must enter Australia before they expire, same with PCC.


----------



## gkkumar

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> It has been updated only today. In my opinion visa issual is a continuous process and overlapping is allowed. They can simply adjust this over subscriptions of 190 by managing next year or this years invitations and most important they have not changed the 3 month average processing time for 190 and CO allocation time of 7 weeks, which indeed are very strong indications that 190s are in the pipeline well before july1.
> 
> Normally planning levels are published near to July, but this year it is happened very earlier, because Australian government might have got the feed back of slowness in 190s.
> 
> Last year it was published in june 25 from my research and this year it happened in may 14.
> http://www.australiaforum.com/inform...aintained.html
> 
> 
> 
> Its my thoughts in getting a visa earlier.
> 
> Regards


I really really hope we get the visas earlier than July !!! Publishing the planning levels more than a month earlier than previous year, gives a lot of positive indication !!! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## manofsteel

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> It has been updated only today. In my opinion visa issual is a continuous process and overlapping is allowed. They can simply adjust this over subscriptions of 190 by managing next year or this years invitations and most important they have not changed the 3 month average processing time for 190 and CO allocation time of 7 weeks, which indeed are very strong indications that 190s are in the pipeline well before july1.
> 
> Normally planning levels are published near to July, but this year it is happened very earlier, because Australian government might have got the feed back of slowness in 190s.
> 
> Last year it was published in june 25 from my research and this year it happened in may 14.
> http://www.australiaforum.com/inform...aintained.html
> 
> 
> 
> Its my thoughts in getting a visa earlier.
> 
> Regards


Great news @Pame 

Guys expect wonderful news in the coming days


----------



## man111

manofsteel said:


> Great news @Pame
> 
> Guys expect wonderful news in the coming days


 every one like to be granted before july

but in DIBP website they clearly mention following statement is it. 

"Although a visa can no longer be granted until the start of the new program year, processing of applications continues and applicants who meet the requirements applicants then wait in a queue for visa grant consideration in a following year, subject to places becoming available".

so I feel new planned visa for 2014-15 will be after july


----------



## chiku2006

man111 said:


> every one like to be granted before july
> 
> but in DIBP website they clearly mention following statement is it.
> 
> "Although a visa can no longer be granted until the start of the new program year, processing of applications continues and applicants who meet the requirements applicants then wait in a queue for visa grant consideration in a following year, subject to places becoming available".
> 
> so I feel new planned visa for 2014-15 will be after july


This is what I have been saying dude !!


----------



## Santhosh.15

man111 said:


> every one like to be granted before july
> 
> but in DIBP website they clearly mention following statement is it.
> 
> "Although a visa can no longer be granted until the start of the new program year, processing of applications continues and applicants who meet the requirements applicants then wait in a queue for visa grant consideration in a following year, subject to places becoming available".
> 
> so I feel new planned visa for 2014-15 will be after july


Oh ok. That put speculations aside. So, is it not evident there will not be any grants till start of new program year ?

July seems to be Auspucious month for lot of folks here including me.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## manofsteel

man111 said:


> every one like to be granted before july
> 
> but in DIBP website they clearly mention following statement is it.
> 
> "Although a visa can no longer be granted until the start of the new program year, processing of applications continues and applicants who meet the requirements applicants then wait in a queue for visa grant consideration in a following year, subject to places becoming available".
> 
> so I feel new planned visa for 2014-15 will be after july


The last statement in what you've pasted is more interesting... 
* subject to places becoming available." *

So i'm still hopeful receiving grant sooner


----------



## kharelshishir

Pame said:


> Hi, It has been updated only today. In my opinion visa issual is a continuous process and overlapping is allowed. They can simply adjust this over subscriptions of 190 by managing next year or this years invitations and most important they have not changed the 3 month average processing time for 190 and CO allocation time of 7 weeks, which indeed are very strong indications that 190s are in the pipeline well before july1. Normally planning levels are published near to July, but this year it is happened very earlier, because Australian government might have got the feed back of slowness in 190s. Last year it was published in june 25 from my research and this year it happened in may 14. http://www.australiaforum.com/inform...aintained.html Its my thoughts in getting a visa earlier. Regards


I so wish that your thought turn into reality.
Best of lick to everyone of us


----------



## Santhosh.15

kharelshishir said:


> I so wish that your thought turn into reality.
> Best of lick to everyone of us


Lol....


----------



## gkkumar

manofsteel said:


> The last statement in what you've pasted is more interesting...
> * subject to places becoming available." *
> 
> So i'm still hopeful receiving grant sooner


* subject to places becoming available." * - this refers to the next year's quota. 
So, most probably no grants until July.


----------



## gkkumar

Good Morning Guys !!! 

So, there is no need to wait for grants from today onwards, whatsoever or from whomsoever. Don't worry, its just a matter of 45 days !!! 

Lets speculate on how the grant letters will be issued once the quota opens on July 1st. 

How best can we utilize this time to minimize our horrors in Aus once we land ??? Any suggestions ?? !!


----------



## Santhosh.15

gkkumar said:


> Good Morning Guys !!!
> 
> So, there is no need to wait for grants from today onwards, whatsoever or from whomsoever. Don't worry, its just a matter of 45 days !!!
> 
> Lets speculate on how the grant letters will be issued once the quota opens on July 1st.
> 
> How best can we utilize this time to minimize our horrors in Aus once we land ??? Any suggestions ?? !!


Yes. Appropriatelt said.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## SS70011005

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> Guys Look At Our Patience We Did Our Application On 12th March


Consider the patience here boss... lodged on 6th Mar'14. No sign of CO yet.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

ss70011005 said:


> consider the patience here boss... Lodged on 6th mar'14. No sign of co yet.


lol!


----------



## Deejay_TNT

_shel said:


> That is just not true. It is written within the Migration Act that medicals are valid for 12 months. One must enter Australia before they expire, same with PCC.


_shel, I expected false informaion from anyone, but you.....

When I assume, I mention that it's an assumption. But when I don't mention it's an assumption - that means it's from an official source (and information is correct). 


Now here's the proof (official FAQ):
https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/assessment-health-exam-results.htm

_How long is my health clearance valid for?
Your health clearance is usually valid for 12 months.
If you are asked to sign a health undertaking, your *health clearance is valid for six months.*_

This information is official, it is provided on a DIBP web-site.


----------



## _shel

Deejay_TNT said:


> _shel, I expected false informaion from anyone, but you.....
> 
> When I assume, I mention that it's an assumption. But when I don't mention it's an assumption - that means it's from an official source (and information is correct).
> 
> 
> Now here's the proof (official FAQ):
> https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/assessment-health-exam-results.htm
> 
> _How long is my health clearance valid for?
> Your health clearance is usually valid for 12 months.
> If you are asked to sign a health undertaking, your *health clearance is valid for six months.*_
> 
> This information is official, it is provided on a DIBP web-site.


 You really need to read and understand the Law relating to this which I've already told you by PM before calling someone a liar. 

There is lots of DIBP site but it doesn't necessarily apply to every applicant. Many things such as this only applies to a limited group of people in specific circumstances.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

_shel said:


> You really need to read and understand the Law relating to this which I've already told you by PM before calling someone a liar.
> 
> There is lots of DIBP site but it doesn't necessarily apply to every applicant. Many things such as this only applies to a limited group of people in specific circumstances.


If you read my posts, I've always mentioned that meds validity in MOST cases is 12 months, and is SOME RARE cases it's 6 months.

I did not call you a liar in any way. But I do believe you've over-generalized your statement (about meds having ONLY 12-months validity). Also, it was you who pointed out that my statement about 6 months validity being legitimate is (quote) "not true".

Here are the quotes:

My post (quoting):
*"In case there is a minor health issue, Meds validity is 6 months only.
In normal (most) cases it is 12 months."*

Your response (quoting):
*"That is just not true. "*

I truly believe the quotes above show that the information I provided was correct. But your response wasn't.
Sorry for having to correct you, but I just stand for the accurate and truthful information.

As DIBP mentions it officially on their web-site (I provided a direct link to it in my previous post), meds CAN have 6-months validity (which we have seen several times, with the latest case being that of "roop" and his grant letter).


----------



## _shel

Deejay_TNT said:


> If you read my posts, I've always mentioned that meds validity in MOST cases is 12 months, and is SOME RARE cases it's 6 months.
> 
> I did not call you a liar in any way. But I do believe you've over-generalized your statement (about meds having ONLY 12-months validity). Also, it was you who pointed out that my statement about 6 months validity being legitimate is (quote) "not true".
> 
> Here are the quotes:
> 
> My post (quoting):
> *"In case there is a minor health issue, Meds validity is 6 months only.
> In normal (most) cases it is 12 months."*
> 
> Your response (quoting):
> *"That is just not true. "*
> 
> I truly believe the quotes above show that the information I provided was correct. But your response wasn't.
> Sorry for having to correct you, but I just stand for the accurate and truthful information.
> 
> As DIBP mentions it officially on their web-site (I provided a direct link to it in my previous post), meds CAN have 6-months validity (which we have seen several times, with the latest case being that of "roop" and his grant letter).



:blabla::blabla::blabla::yawn::yawn:

Why are you insistent on having this conversation in two places?


----------



## manofsteel

Guys chill. Rather than speculate, let's anticipate.. We'll have our grants soon


----------



## Santhosh.15

Our Friends from neighbouring countries had to Wait for 12-18 months. I think we can wait for 12-18 weeks.

Chill out guys. 

Santhosh


----------



## mmn

manofsteel said:


> Guys chill. Rather than speculate, let's anticipate.. We'll have our grants soon


:grouphug: Let's Pray!!


----------



## rajajessie

Santhosh.15 said:


> Our Friends from neighbouring countries had to Wait for 12-18 months. I think we can wait for 12-18 weeks.
> 
> Chill out guys.
> 
> Santhosh


Indeed Santhosh, we all have experienced various Crest & Trough in our journey so far but we just have to stay focussed and eventually will get through this time.

As someone suggested previously, we can utilise this time to share & collate resources which can prepare us all for our big move 

Thanks for keep sharing it selflessly :tea:


----------



## mathota

rajajessie said:


> Indeed Santhosh, we all have experienced various Crest & Trough in our journey so far but we just have to stay focussed and eventually will get through this time.
> 
> As someone suggested previously, we can utilise this time to share & collate resources which can prepare us all for our big move
> 
> Thanks for keep sharing it selflessly :tea:


Wow...this was a quick allocation of CO.


----------



## rajajessie

mathota said:


> Wow...this was a quick allocation of CO.


Dear Mathota,

My friend quick CO Allocation does not guarantee blazingly fast Grant, it just adds onto your waiting time as CO is there but nothing I can do apart from wait n wait (for Grant)  

Cheers,
R


----------



## mathota

Guys,

Just out of curiosity, how long will it take for a CO to be allocated these days? The allocation table says 7 weeks and I spoke with DIBP as well, I was told that they are really busy and have to wait as per standard processing times that is 3 months.


----------



## SSAODNHAALNI

*Timeline*

139912. Visa Subclass 190... IELTS 25/05/2013... SS SA...Applied 13/09/2013.. Invited 28/10/2013 Visa lodged 08/11/2013 CO allocated 17/12/2013. Medical and PCC ..Singapore COC 06/01/2014 India PCC(Could not obtain).. Waiver for the same..14/03/2014.. Delay mail 14/03/2014.. Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rajajessie

mathota said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how long will it take for a CO to be allocated these days? The allocation table says 7 weeks and I spoke with DIBP as well, I was told that they are really busy and have to wait as per standard processing times that is 3 months.


Dear Mathota,

According to CO Allocation table provided by DIBP is 7 weeks 
https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm

However, I have seen so many people have been waiting longer than that and in many cases they rang DIBP and was told that they have already been allocated a CO (silent one )

Rest seniors can certainly put more light on it 

Cheers,
R


----------



## SS70011005

rajajessie said:


> Dear Mathota,
> 
> According to CO Allocation table provided by DIBP is 7 weeks
> https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm
> 
> However, I have seen so many people have been waiting longer than that and in many cases they rang DIBP and was told that they have already been allocated a CO (silent one )
> 
> Rest seniors can certainly put more light on it
> 
> Cheers,
> R


As per DIBP website, CO needs to contact you in within 2 weeks of his allocation to your case (which is after 7-8 weeks). So I don't think anyone needs to bother till 9th or 10th week. Post that, best is to call them and apprise them of the situation.


----------



## mathota

SS70011005 said:


> As per DIBP website, CO needs to contact you in within 2 weeks of his allocation to your case (which is after 7-8 weeks). So I don't think anyone needs to bother till 9th or 10th week. Post that, best is to call them and apprise them of the situation.


I am totally cool with this, hopefully I might get a notification soon.


----------



## ssk1974

Hi Guys

Just to give all of you hope, I just got my grant today.

Case officer LZ Brisbane team 33

Time lines 
EOI Invite 22nd Nov
Visa Lodged 8th Jan
CO assigned 24th Feb 
Submission of Meds& PCC 15th Mar
Request for additional Info 2nd April
Provision of complete info 12th May 
Visa Grant 15th May

Offshore Candidate, SS for SA

Although I planned for everything for post July grant, got it before planned dates. SO there will be Visa's granted and just hold on till then. Worst case would be July

All the best to everyone waiting.


----------



## rajfirst

ssk1974 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just to give all of you hope, I just got my grant today.
> 
> Case officer LZ Brisbane team 33
> 
> Time lines
> EOI Invite 22nd Nov
> Visa Lodged 8th Jan
> CO assigned 24th Feb
> Submission of Meds& PCC 15th Mar
> Request for additional Info 2nd April
> Provision of complete info 12th May
> Visa Grant 15th May
> 
> Offshore Candidate, SS for SA
> 
> Although I planned for everything for post July grant, got it before planned dates. SO there will be Visa's granted and just hold on till then. Worst case would be July
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting.


Congrats ssk1974!

When did you received the delay mail?


----------



## SS70011005

ssk1974 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just to give all of you hope, I just got my grant today.
> 
> Case officer LZ Brisbane team 33
> 
> Time lines
> EOI Invite 22nd Nov
> Visa Lodged 8th Jan
> CO assigned 24th Feb
> Submission of Meds& PCC 15th Mar
> Request for additional Info 2nd April
> Provision of complete info 12th May
> Visa Grant 15th May
> 
> Offshore Candidate, SS for SA
> 
> Although I planned for everything for post July grant, got it before planned dates. SO there will be Visa's granted and just hold on till then. Worst case would be July
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting.


Congratulations!!! one more 190... Yay!!!!


----------



## ssk1974

rajfirst said:


> Congrats ssk1974!
> 
> When did you received the delay mail?


Never received the delay mail, though my agent indicated that there is a delay.

Im not sure if my agent had received any mail of that sort, he never indicates anything between him and the DIBP. Only short emails requesting for info.


----------



## gkkumar

ssk1974 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just to give all of you hope, I just got my grant today.
> 
> Case officer LZ Brisbane team 33
> 
> Time lines
> EOI Invite 22nd Nov
> Visa Lodged 8th Jan
> CO assigned 24th Feb
> Submission of Meds& PCC 15th Mar
> Request for additional Info 2nd April
> Provision of complete info 12th May
> Visa Grant 15th May
> 
> Offshore Candidate, SS for SA
> 
> Although I planned for everything for post July grant, got it before planned dates. SO there will be Visa's granted and just hold on till then. Worst case would be July
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting.


Wooooowww.. Congrats.... I never expected this after today's updates.. Have a long long weekend..  ;-)


----------



## gkkumar

gkkumar said:


> Wooooowww.. Congrats.... I never expected this after today's updates.. Have a long long weekend..  ;-)


BTW, what's your IED?


----------



## ssk1974

was about the same time as 8th Jan may be a little earlier around 30th Dec


----------



## Santhosh.15

ssk1974 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just to give all of you hope, I just got my grant today.
> 
> Case officer LZ Brisbane team 33
> 
> Time lines
> EOI Invite 22nd Nov
> Visa Lodged 8th Jan
> CO assigned 24th Feb
> Submission of Meds& PCC 15th Mar
> Request for additional Info 2nd April
> Provision of complete info 12th May
> Visa Grant 15th May
> 
> Offshore Candidate, SS for SA
> 
> Although I planned for everything for post July grant, got it before planned dates. SO there will be Visa's granted and just hold on till then. Worst case would be July
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting.


Congrats buddy. 

Indeed, Good news !!

Enjoy your moment.

Santhosh


----------



## ssk1974

gkkumar said:


> Wooooowww.. Congrats.... I never expected this after today's updates.. Have a long long weekend..  ;-)


Thanks Kumar, I had 3 Visa's granted for me, wife and kid.

BTW what was todays update? did not know anything and also was not following up as I had planned everything for post July.


----------



## chiku2006

ssk1974 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just to give all of you hope, I just got my grant today.
> 
> Case officer LZ Brisbane team 33
> 
> Time lines
> EOI Invite 22nd Nov
> Visa Lodged 8th Jan
> CO assigned 24th Feb
> Submission of Meds& PCC 15th Mar
> Request for additional Info 2nd April
> Provision of complete info 12th May
> Visa Grant 15th May
> 
> Offshore Candidate, SS for SA
> 
> Although I planned for everything for post July grant, got it before planned dates. SO there will be Visa's granted and just hold on till then. Worst case would be July
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting.


Wow congrats! ! 

Your grant has raised our hopes again.. all the best buddy.. it seems they are clearing Jan 14 cases now...


----------



## manofsteel

ssk1974 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just to give all of you hope, I just got my grant today.
> 
> Case officer LZ Brisbane team 33
> 
> Time lines
> EOI Invite 22nd Nov
> Visa Lodged 8th Jan
> CO assigned 24th Feb
> Submission of Meds& PCC 15th Mar
> Request for additional Info 2nd April
> Provision of complete info 12th May
> Visa Grant 15th May
> 
> Offshore Candidate, SS for SA
> 
> Although I planned for everything for post July grant, got it before planned dates. SO there will be Visa's granted and just hold on till then. Worst case would be July
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting.


Congratulations @ssk1974! and thanks for sharing the wonderful news. 

I believe 190 grants will continue each day, we just have to keep our hopes floating


----------



## sonsi_03

ssk1974 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just to give all of you hope, I just got my grant today.
> 
> Case officer LZ Brisbane team 33
> 
> Time lines
> EOI Invite 22nd Nov
> Visa Lodged 8th Jan
> CO assigned 24th Feb
> Submission of Meds& PCC 15th Mar
> Request for additional Info 2nd April
> Provision of complete info 12th May
> Visa Grant 15th May
> 
> Offshore Candidate, SS for SA
> 
> Although I planned for everything for post July grant, got it before planned dates. SO there will be Visa's granted and just hold on till then. Worst case would be July
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting.


Such a good news! Cheers and congratulations! It's moving forward for 190s afterall!


----------



## alexdiv

ssk1974 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just to give all of you hope, I just got my grant today.
> 
> Case officer LZ Brisbane team 33
> 
> Time lines
> EOI Invite 22nd Nov
> Visa Lodged 8th Jan
> CO assigned 24th Feb
> Submission of Meds& PCC 15th Mar
> Request for additional Info 2nd April
> Provision of complete info 12th May
> Visa Grant 15th May
> 
> Offshore Candidate, SS for SA
> 
> Although I planned for everything for post July grant, got it before planned dates. SO there will be Visa's granted and just hold on till then. Worst case would be July
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting.


Congrtz ssk.. really this news can bring some hope for the rest of us.. hoping for the best before july.. one more day before the weekend.. lets hope for the best..
Cheers


----------



## Pame

Hi,

Good to know that there will some grants before july. Best of luck to all.

Regards


----------



## rajfirst

It looks like only Brisbane Team COs are sending Grants! Didnt see any adelaide Team COs...


----------



## chiku2006

rajfirst said:


> It looks like only Brisbane Team COs are sending Grants! Didnt see any adelaide Team COs...


Come on raj, earlier you werr worried about 190 grants and now CO team and then it will be something else..

Cheer up dude, this is a positive news and a sign that there is quota left and chances are high that we all will get our gokden emails before july 14.


----------



## kiran00

Hi all,

I got 190 grant on 15/05/2014. Lodged on 5/02/2014 as onshore applicant. Best of luck for everyone waiting for grant.


----------



## Bluegum2012

kiran00 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got 190 grant on 15/05/2014. Lodged on 5/02/2014 as onshore applicant. Best of luck for everyone waiting for grant.


Congratulations and Good Luck kiran00. 

Could you share your time line ? Thank you.


----------



## chiku2006

kiran00 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got 190 grant on 15/05/2014. Lodged on 5/02/2014 as onshore applicant. Best of luck for everyone waiting for grant.


Congrats Kiran! !!


----------



## gkkumar

kiran00 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got 190 grant on 15/05/2014. Lodged on 5/02/2014 as onshore applicant. Best of luck for everyone waiting for grant.


Congratulations dude !! Seems Feb applicants are now being processed based on their own priority and calculations !!! Lets see if we get our number before July !!!


----------



## gkkumar

ssk1974 said:


> Thanks Kumar, I had 3 Visa's granted for me, wife and kid.
> 
> BTW what was todays update? did not know anything and also was not following up as I had planned everything for post July.


Hey SSK,

Below is the recent update on DIBP site. After reading the update, I almost gave up on 190s granted before July. But your grant gave a new hope and we still see 190's being granted. 

"Although a visa can no longer be granted until the start of the new program year, processing of applications continues and applicants who meet the requirements applicants then wait in a queue for visa grant consideration in a following year, subject to places becoming available".


----------



## manueel

kiran00 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got 190 grant on 15/05/2014. Lodged on 5/02/2014 as onshore applicant. Best of luck for everyone waiting for grant.


Wow Congrats Kiran, If you don't mind could you please share the timeline. Its a prefect gift for this weekend party n celebration....!!!!!

I am also a onshore applicant I got CO on 1 April . :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Johanna Ng

Still waiting. I'm hoping to have something (preferably a grant) by the end of this month.


----------



## Bluegum2012

Johanna Ng said:


> Still waiting. I'm hoping to have something (preferably a grant) by the end of this month.


Hi Johanna Ng,

My timeline is also close to yours. My last doc submission was 13th March. Hoping for the good News in the weeks to come.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## man111

gkkumar said:


> Congratulations dude !! Seems Feb applicants are now being processed based on their own priority and calculations !!! Lets see if we get our number before July !!!



hi gkkumar what about January applicants?. still we are :fingerscrossed: and waiting.fish2

I am curious to know at what time normally grant are issues? is there a specific time? or at any time??


----------



## superm

man111 said:


> hi gkkumar what about January applicants?. still we are :fingerscrossed: and waiting.fish2
> 
> I am curious to know at what time normally grant are issues? is there a specific time? or at any time??


There's no specific time for grant issue.
But mostly its during the work day time (Australia) as rarely people work off work hours or weekends.
Also, result tends to be in morning sometimes.


----------



## Santhosh.15

kiran00 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got 190 grant on 15/05/2014. Lodged on 5/02/2014 as onshore applicant. Best of luck for everyone waiting for grant.


Congratulations Kiran....Party time my friend.


----------



## mmn

kiran00 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got 190 grant on 15/05/2014. Lodged on 5/02/2014 as onshore applicant. Best of luck for everyone waiting for grant.


Congrats!! :wave::wave::wave:

Good to see 190s r moving.


----------



## mmn

gkkumar said:


> Congratulations dude !! Seems Feb applicants are now being processed based on their own priority and calculations !!! Lets see if we get our number before July !!!


i'm from Nov'2013......what about those who applied earlier.....how they r giving this grant in what sequence??:noidea::noidea::noidea:


----------



## Santhosh.15

mmn said:


> i'm from Nov'2013......what about those who applied earlier.....how they r giving this grant in what sequence??:noidea::noidea::noidea:


Million dollar question my friend.

I really wish you get your grant sooner than me atleast. I lodged on 22nd March, feel not qualified to complain when i see your timelines.

Good luck my friend.

Santhosh


----------



## mmn

ssk1974 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just to give all of you hope, I just got my grant today.
> 
> Case officer LZ Brisbane team 33
> 
> Time lines
> EOI Invite 22nd Nov
> Visa Lodged 8th Jan
> CO assigned 24th Feb
> Submission of Meds& PCC 15th Mar
> Request for additional Info 2nd April
> Provision of complete info 12th May
> Visa Grant 15th May
> 
> Offshore Candidate, SS for SA
> Although I planned for everything for post July grant, got it before planned dates. SO there will be Visa's granted and just hold on till then. Worst case would be July
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting.


Congrats! Congrats!! Congrats !!! 
:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## lovetosmack

mmn said:


> i'm from Nov'2013......what about those who applied earlier.....how they r giving this grant in what sequence??:noidea::noidea::noidea:


But you are from Bangladesh where there are external security checks. Isn't it ? Timelines seem to be totally different for High-Risk countries. :scared:

Can you either update your signature or this sheet here ?
http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


----------



## gkkumar

*Medicals in Immi Account*

Hello guys,

I just logged onto the immi account and to my amusement I see the below message. 

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for".

I see the above message for all the three applicants - me, spouse and kid. 

Previously, the message was - "No further medicals are required.. etc.. etc.. " 

We know that our applications are being processed by the "CO team" rather than a single CO. Is this something to do with the change in process ??? 

Guys, please check your immi accounts and update please. 

:wave:


----------



## SS70011005

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I just logged onto the immi account and to my amusement I see the below message.
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for".
> 
> I see the above message for all the three applicants - me, spouse and kid.
> 
> Previously, the message was - "No further medicals are required.. etc.. etc.. "
> 
> We know that our applications are being processed by the "CO team" rather than a single CO. Is this something to do with the change in process ???
> 
> Guys, please check your immi accounts and update please.
> 
> :wave:


This is really strange.. another delaying tactic?? Maybe.


----------



## Alnaibii

gkkumar said:


> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined.
> 
> Previously, the message was - "No further medicals are required.. etc.. etc.. "


Try to login again later, and see if the same message appears. Sometimes it's just a system error.


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I just logged onto the immi account and to my amusement I see the below message.
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for".
> 
> I see the above message for all the three applicants - me, spouse and kid.
> 
> Previously, the message was - "No further medicals are required.. etc.. etc.. "
> 
> We know that our applications are being processed by the "CO team" rather than a single CO. Is this something to do with the change in process ???
> 
> Guys, please check your immi accounts and update please.
> 
> :wave:


Hi Kumar

I just checked mine and to my utter shock it has two messages:-

For me and my kids:-

No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection. 

And for my wife, exactly as yours...

What the heck is this??

Does it mean someone is working on the case??


----------



## lovetosmack

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for".
> 
> I see the above message for all the three applicants - me, spouse and kid.
> 
> :wave:


Mine has been the same above message since I uploaded all documents. And never changed. I was under the impression that that's how it should be. And could be technical glitches. Anything to worry ?


----------



## chiku2006

chiku2006 said:


> Hi Kumar
> 
> I just checked mine and to my utter shock it has two messages:-
> 
> For me and my kids:-
> 
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.
> 
> And for my wife, exactly as yours...
> 
> What the heck is this??
> 
> Does it mean someone is working on the case??


Everything has gone back to normal now, I can have a sigh if relief now 

Whats happening? ? Why status got changed and after a few minutes it came back to its original one...


----------



## chiku2006

lovetosmack said:


> Mine has been the same above message since I uploaded all documents. And never changed. I was under the impression that that's how it should be. And could be technical glitches. Anything to worry ?


Check now, mine has gone back to the original message. .


----------



## lovetosmack

chiku2006 said:


> Check now, mine has gone back to the original message. .


No it didn't change. Mine says the same ever since I lodged the application.


----------



## Waqarali20005

SS70011005 said:


> This is really strange.. another delaying tactic?? Maybe.


it happened wit me few days ago when i checked for my daughter, but it was rectified automatically..


----------



## mathota

lovetosmack said:


> No it didn't change. Mine says the same ever since I lodged the application.


Mine as well, since the day one I launched the application it's the same for me and my wife.

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."

And just to be sure I even got the confirmation that the health documents are already sent or uploaded by the health examination department on 4th of April, 2014.

Since then I was in assumption that once the CO has been assigned a notification will be sent to me by him or her.


----------



## Redtape

chiku2006 said:


> Everything has gone back to normal now, I can have a sigh if relief now
> 
> Whats happening? ? Why status got changed and after a few minutes it came back to its original one...


I guess the system "May be gone to fishing" for quite sometime :lol:
Folks don't log back into your accounts during the weekends just to avoid such nasty surprises.

Cheers.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Redtape said:


> I guess the system "May be gone to fishing" for quite sometime :lol:
> Folks don't log back into your accounts during the weekends just to avoid such nasty surprises.
> 
> Cheers.


True may be. Lol


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> Everything has gone back to normal now, I can have a sigh if relief now
> 
> Whats happening? ? Why status got changed and after a few minutes it came back to its original one...


Hey Chiku and others, 

Mine is also back to normal. 

"No further health examinations required.."

Sorry for bothering guys, but, was startled to see such a message after a very long time our medical formalities have been complete. 

Have a good weekend !!! 

Also, congratulations to all Indians on NaMo winning the elections !! "Ab ki baar Modi sarkaar" !!!

Hope this glitch will be removed in Modi Sarkaar !!!


----------



## sunnyboi

gkkumar said:


> Hey Chiku and others,
> 
> Mine is also back to normal.
> 
> "No further health examinations required.."
> 
> Sorry for bothering guys, but, was startled to see such a message after a very long time our medical formalities have been complete.
> 
> Have a good weekend !!!
> 
> Also, congratulations to all Indians on NaMo winning the elections !! "Ab ki baar Modi sarkaar" !!!
> 
> Hope this glitch will be removed in Modi Sarkaar !!!


Mine hasn't changed at all. However, "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" is still there, though I have uploaded Form 80. Some have mentioned it's normal. What's your take, guys?


----------



## sonsi_03

sunnyboi said:


> Mine hasn't changed at all. However, "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" is still there, though I have uploaded Form 80. Some have mentioned it's normal. What's your take, guys?


Mine too, it has been there since I uploaded my Form 80 and PCCs. I was bothered a bit but I think the "Received" status on those documents submitted is good enough to make me think that it has not been updated yet, so i guess it is ok.


----------



## Santhosh.15

sunnyboi said:


> Mine hasn't changed at all. However, "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" is still there, though I have uploaded Form 80. Some have mentioned it's normal. What's your take, guys?


Yes buddy. Its a system glitch. Not to worry.


----------



## SuperDuperMan

Hello All, just so that there is strength in numbers (even if we are all waiting in numbers heehee), here i am.. waiting for a grant!


----------



## hgaroosi

supra_arun said:


> Hi guys, I am on a student visa and I got an invitation from NSW for state sponsership. I applied my PR 190 visa on March 12th. After getting my bridging visa I quit the uni (instead of paying fees for nothing). Is that okay or will I be in trouble for quit the uni before getting another visa.
> 
> thanks.....


Hey mate,
My situation is exactly same. I wanna cancel my student visa this week.
Do you have any news about if you cancel it can effect your PR application also one more question. Do you have work permission in you bridging visa??


----------



## carthik.annayan

Australian PM Calls Namo to congratulate him! Hope we get our visa's soon  By June 

Guys have a great weekend.. Hope Monday will be a great start..

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## kharelshishir

carthik.annayan said:


> Australian PM Calls Namo to congratulate him! Hope we get our visa's soon  By June  Guys have a great weekend.. Hope Monday will be a great start.. Cheers, Carthik


Lets hope friend lets hope and prey monday be the start of 190 grants.

Btw Who is Namo??


----------



## Santhosh.15

kharelshishir said:


> Lets hope friend lets hope and prey monday be the start of 190 grants.
> 
> Btw Who is Namo??


Who is Namo ??? Aint you from India buddy ???


----------



## manofsteel

in western and in most countries we only know Nemo 
But I guess he meant your Prime Minister. 

Yes, hoping for everyone waiting here to receive their 190 grants soon!


----------



## damiloo

chiku2006 said:


> Hi Kumar
> 
> I just checked mine and to my utter shock it has two messages:-
> 
> For me and my kids:-
> 
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.
> 
> And for my wife, exactly as yours...
> 
> What the heck is this??
> 
> Does it mean someone is working on the case??


Hi GK - i checked my immi account and for my kids , wife n mine all says as previous " no further heath dioc req .........."i dont understand


----------



## Redtape

manofsteel said:


> in western and in most countries we only know Nemo
> But I guess he meant your Prime Minister.
> 
> Yes, hoping for everyone waiting here to receive their 190 grants soon!


Yep u r correct. He's believed to be future prime minister of India who won in the recent elections. Results were out yesterday.

Cheers!!!


----------



## kharelshishir

Santhosh.15 said:


> Who is Namo ??? Aint you from India buddy ???


You think everybody in expat is only from India???
Oops, i'm not from India.


----------



## gkkumar

sunnyboi said:


> Mine hasn't changed at all. However, "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" is still there, though I have uploaded Form 80. Some have mentioned it's normal. What's your take, guys?


Yea.. Same with mine. When the CO asked me for form 80, this link was activated and my agent advised me not to touch Immi account and sent the form 80 to the CO through email. 

I still see this link in the immi account. Should be fine, right ? I no longer trust my agent, please advise guys.


----------



## gkkumar

carthik.annayan said:


> Australian PM Calls Namo to congratulate him! Hope we get our visa's soon  By June
> 
> Guys have a great weekend.. Hope Monday will be a great start..
> 
> Cheers,
> Carthik


NaMo NaMo !!! Even Johny Kerry also congratulated him !!! NaMo NaMo !! :brushteeth::brushteeth:

Lets hope for a better start next week


----------



## gkkumar

damiloo said:


> Hi GK - i checked my immi account and for my kids , wife n mine all says as previous " no further heath dioc req .........."i dont understand


You are OK buddy, nothing to worry now !!


----------



## lfc123

gkkumar said:


> Hey SSK,
> 
> Below is the recent update on DIBP site. After reading the update, I almost gave up on 190s granted before July. But your grant gave a new hope and we still see 190's being granted.
> 
> "Although a visa can no longer be granted until the start of the new program year, processing of applications continues and applicants who meet the requirements applicants then wait in a queue for visa grant consideration in a following year, subject to places becoming available".


Hi,

Where about does it mention this quote on the DIBP website? I have had a good look on the site and cant find this information. Could you please post the link?

Thanks!


----------



## Pame

lfc123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where about does it mention this quote on the DIBP website? I have had a good look on the site and cant find this information. Could you please post the link?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

Yes me too had look at the DIBP, but could not find this. Can anybody respond to the source. 

Regards


----------



## lfc123

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes me too had look at the DIBP, but could not find this. Can anybody respond to the source.
> 
> Regards


Hi, 

I have finally found this info, its on the fact sheet 21, managing the migration programme . That is just general info on the whole process, its not a recent update and we shouldn't worry about it yet as the quota for the year is not full yet..


----------



## mmn

HADIMANE said:


> @ Kharelshishir ...I think you are the only one person in this entire world who don't know NAMO, I feel some thing wrong with, better you take precaution, before your medicals gets reject dude...


:nono::nono::nono::nono:


----------



## jestin684

Hi everyone,

State Sponsorship SA (subclass 190)- 28/01/2014
Skillselect invitation - 28/01/2014
Visa application date - 30/01/2014

My migration agent contacted the DIBP on the status of my application on 31/03/2014 after 8 weeks of visa application. Reply- case officer has already been allocated for my case.

CO Allocatted - 20/03/2014 Adelaide GSM Team 2

The case officer didnot send any email correspondence to my agent, after being allocated for my case.
Then my agent, on my repeated requests contacted the case officer by email address provided by the DBIP customer care.

Contacted Case Officer - 07/04/2014
Requested documents email received - 09/04/2014
Document Submitted - 11/04/2014
Contacted Case Officer regarding the status - 22/04/2014
Reply from case officer regarding limited seats available received - 23/04/2014

Waiting for visa grant.....


----------



## mamunvega

jestin684 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> State Sponsorship SA (subclass 190)- 28/01/2014
> Skillselect invitation - 28/01/2014
> Visa application date - 30/01/2014
> 
> My migration agent contacted the DIBP on the status of my application on 31/03/2014 after 8 weeks of visa application. Reply- case officer has already been allocated for my case.
> 
> CO Allocatted - 20/03/2014 Adelaide GSM Team 2
> 
> The case officer didnot send any email correspondence to my agent, after being allocated for my case.
> Then my agent, on my repeated requests contacted the case officer by email address provided by the DBIP customer care.
> 
> Contacted Case Officer - 07/04/2014
> Requested documents email received - 09/04/2014
> Document Submitted - 11/04/2014
> Contacted Case Officer regarding the status - 22/04/2014
> Reply from case officer regarding limited seats available received - 23/04/2014
> 
> Waiting for visa grant.....



May i know please, how your agent contacted the DIBP? if its through email please mention it here or PM me...alternatively, you can mention the ph no here as well...thanks:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jestin684

mamunvega said:


> May i know please, how your agent contacted the DIBP? if its through email please mention it here or PM me...alternatively, you can mention the ph no here as well...thanks:fingerscrossed:


131 881 it is very hard to get through. Waiting period is too long..


----------



## man111

jestin684 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> State Sponsorship SA (subclass 190)- 28/01/2014
> Skillselect invitation - 28/01/2014
> Visa application date - 30/01/2014
> 
> My migration agent contacted the DIBP on the status of my application on 31/03/2014 after 8 weeks of visa application. Reply- case officer has already been allocated for my case.
> 
> CO Allocatted - 20/03/2014 Adelaide GSM Team 2
> 
> The case officer didnot send any email correspondence to my agent, after being allocated for my case.
> Then my agent, on my repeated requests contacted the case officer by email address provided by the DBIP customer care.
> 
> Contacted Case Officer - 07/04/2014
> Requested documents email received - 09/04/2014
> Document Submitted - 11/04/2014
> Contacted Case Officer regarding the status - 22/04/2014
> Reply from case officer regarding limited seats available received - 23/04/2014
> 
> Waiting for visa grant.....


how did you get to know about limited seats? is it by email or via phone call?


----------



## man111

lfc123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where about does it mention this quote on the DIBP website? I have had a good look on the site and cant find this information. Could you please post the link?
> 
> Thanks!


it is in fact sheet 26. a general statement regarding cap level. if a cap reaches they will provide the visa in July. we still do not know how many visa is remaining. still some people can get grant before July.anyway another few more days for July 

so no worries..


----------



## jestin684

man111 said:


> how did you get to know about limited seats? is it by email or via phone call?


Via email from case officer.


----------



## mamunvega

hELLO aLL

NEED YOUR COMMENT HERE...

after logging onto my Immiaccount, i found my VISA application status shows "in Progress" but after clicking on the action button, i found, it says "processing"? so, which one i should take it as right ? Is it after 55 days of VISA lodgment, its still "In Progress" let alone any sign of CO or delay email !!! feeling little bit down here !

Regards


----------



## gkkumar

mamunvega said:


> hELLO aLL
> 
> NEED YOUR COMMENT HERE...
> 
> after logging onto my Immiaccount, i found my VISA application status shows "in Progress" but after clicking on the action button, i found, it says "processing"? so, which one i should take it as right ? Is it after 55 days of VISA lodgment, its still "In Progress" let alone any sign of CO or delay email !!! feeling little bit down here !
> 
> Regards


I believe both mean the same.. Have patience and don't worry.. Good days are not very far..


----------



## jestin684

mamunvega said:


> hELLO aLL
> 
> NEED YOUR COMMENT HERE...
> 
> after logging onto my Immiaccount, i found my VISA application status shows "in Progress" but after clicking on the action button, i found, it says "processing"? so, which one i should take it as right ? Is it after 55 days of VISA lodgment, its still "In Progress" let alone any sign of CO or delay email !!! feeling little bit down here !
> 
> Regards


Did u lodge the visa onshore or offshore. Did u do it urself or an agent did it for u.


----------



## Gurdjieff

Just putting this post to start page 190 on discussion about subclass 190


----------



## mamunvega

jestin684 said:


> Did u lodge the visa onshore or offshore. Did u do it urself or an agent did it for u.


i am handling by myself..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mamunvega

Gurdjieff said:


> Just putting this post to start page 190 on discussion about subclass 190


OMG !! my VISA Lodgement date is almost same as yours but so far i haven't heard anything from a CO and no clue at all....I am an offshore applicant...:fingerscrossed:

Did you front load docs including Form 80 or what??? 

:ranger:


----------



## samdam

mmn said:


> i'm from Nov'2013......what about those who applied earlier.....how they r giving this grant in what sequence??:noidea::noidea::noidea:


December 27 2013 :drama:


----------



## jestin684

mamunvega said:


> i am handling by myself..:fingerscrossed:


Where r u right now ...in India or australia.....If u r in India right now then thereis a different no to contact the immigration .....its on the immi website....


----------



## jestin684

mamunvega said:


> i am handling by myself..:fingerscrossed:


Once u contact the immigration they will give u all the details regarding ur visa application.....if u have uploaded all ur doc, then there are chances that a case officer might have been appointed for ur case.....case officer gets allocated in the seventh week......I am saying this because my co was allocated on the 7th week and didnt receive any email until my agent contacted the immi.....my via apllication is offshore but my agent is in australia....


----------



## gkkumar

*Any grants ??*

Good Morning guys,

Come on guys, we should get atleast one grant today, atleast on the expatforum. Check your emails and update.


----------



## jestin684

Good morning guys....Any grants today...or any other information to share.....


----------



## jestin684

Does anyone have a caseofficer by the name*REMOVED BY MODERATOR*team 2 adelaide....


----------



## gkkumar

jestin684 said:


> Does anyone have a caseofficer by the name.. team 2 adelaide....


No CO names in the public forum, please. Use only initials. If possible, edit to remove the CO name.


----------



## rajajessie

(* Just Changing the Focus )

Hey guys,

Anyone has any update regarding 2014-15 SOL and CSOL ?
Just curious to know if anyone have an idea when they usually release the new occupation list ?

Thanks,
R


----------



## rajajessie

*(* Just Changing the Focus )*

Hey guys,

Anyone has any update regarding 2014-15 SOL and CSOL ?
Just curious to know if anyone have an idea when they usually release the new occupation list ?

Thanks,
R


----------



## chiku2006

rajajessie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Anyone has any update regarding 2014-15 SOL and CSOL ?
> Just curious to know if anyone have an idea when they usually release the new occupation list ?
> 
> Thanks,
> R


If I an not wrong it happens around end of june


----------



## rajajessie

chiku2006 said:


> If I an not wrong it happens around end of june


So technically, I have to look for something else to kill time :lol: 

:focus: Any Grants today ?


----------



## SS70011005

Hi all,

Just got my application status checked by my elder brother in Australia. NO case officer has been allocated to my application yet and neither anyone has looked into the documents.. things are going really slow as the department is bogged down by applications.


----------



## salfons

Well, strangely the CO is changed and even the team !!

I was requested to send some documents, and when I sent asking for a clarification. I've got the reply from [email protected], and signature was from team 33 !!!!!

It seems several COs are dealing with the same case now


----------



## jestin684

salfons said:


> Well, strangely the CO is changed and even the team !!
> 
> I was requested to send some documents, and when I sent asking for a clarification. I've got the reply from [email protected], and signature was from team 33 !!!!!
> 
> It seems several COs are dealing with the same case now


Case officer from which team was allocated first.


----------



## omer haroon

jestin684 said:


> Once u contact the immigration they will give u all the details regarding ur visa application.....if u have uploaded all ur doc, then there are chances that a case officer might have been appointed for ur case.....case officer gets allocated in the seventh week......I am saying this because my co was allocated on the 7th week and didnt receive any email until my agent contacted the immi.....my via apllication is offshore but my agent is in australia....


Could you please share the email address your agent used to contact DIBP


----------



## jestin684

omer haroon said:


> Could you please share the email address your agent used to contact DIBP


R u in aus....if not which country.....my agent contacted the immi dept by phone....each country has different phone no....


----------



## sunnyC

SS70011005 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got my application status checked by my elder brother in Australia. NO case officer has been allocated to my application yet and neither anyone has looked into the documents.. things are going really slow as the department is bogged down by applications.


Hi SS70011005,

How could your brother check your status? call them or visit their office? I am on the 10th week without CO allocation and I am thinking calling them by the end of this week.


----------



## sunnyboi

SS70011005 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got my application status checked by my elder brother in Australia. NO case officer has been allocated to my application yet and neither anyone has looked into the documents.. things are going really slow as the department is bogged down by applications.


That's odd. Someone who has lodged their visa on March 21st has a CO and you haven't!! I'm not sure if there is a way to request one if you are well over your extended timeline. Lets wait for others to comment on this.


----------



## salfons

jestin684 said:


> Case officer from which team was allocated first.


it is in my signature....Team 34 Brisbane


----------



## omer haroon

jestin684 said:


> R u in aus....if not which country.....my agent contacted the immi dept by phone....each country has different phone no....


I am in pakistan.. could you tell me the number for pakistan


----------



## carthik.annayan

rajajessie said:


> So technically, I have to look for something else to kill time :lol:
> 
> :focus: Any Grants today ?


Guys, 

Any grants today ? By this Friday, it would make it 1 Month since my case officer has been assigned, No additional info requested for after form80, Still waiting  

I don't see any speedy grants even after the new planning levels for FY14-15 has been announced

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## tambarus

carthik.annayan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any grants today ? By this Friday, it would make it 1 Month since my case officer has been assigned, No additional info requested for after form80, Still waiting
> 
> I don't see any speedy grants even after the new planning levels for FY14-15 has been announced
> 
> Cheers,
> Carthik


I always thought that DIBP just announced planning levels for FY2014-15, but these to be reset by July 2014, or is it already reset ?


----------



## Waqarali20005

omer haroon said:


> I am in pakistan.. could you tell me the number for pakistan


131 881 is the number. Please just add +61 i.e. australian international dialing code before dialing this number.


----------



## Redtape

tambarus said:


> I always thought that DIBP just announced planning levels for FY2014-15, but these to be reset by July 2014, or is it already reset ?


Hi tambarus,

Planning levels start form 1st July 14.

Cheers!!


----------



## tambarus

Redtape said:


> Hi tambarus,
> 
> Planning levels start form 1st July 14.
> 
> Cheers!!


Aha .. as I thought ! Thanks for clarifying  Hope all of us will have speedy grant after that ;-)


----------



## gkkumar

tambarus said:


> I always thought that DIBP just announced planning levels for FY2014-15, but these to be reset by July 2014, or is it already reset ?


Do they reset ???? I really hope they do.


----------



## jestin684

omer haroon said:


> I am in pakistan.. could you tell me the number for pakistan


http://www.australiavisa-pakistan.com , Telephone (for PTCL land lines): 090010411 All mobile providers dial short code: 8865 All enquiries should be directed to the Australian*Visa Application*Centre in the first instance. These are premium rate number and callers will be charged at the rate of PKR 10 per minute.8 am to 5 pm Monday to Saturday


----------



## omer haroon

Waqarali20005 said:


> 131 881 is the number. Please just add +61 i.e. australian international dialing code before dialing this number.


Does this mean that the number I dial should be +61131881. I tried dialling this one but it didnt get through. Please guide


----------



## jestin684

omer haroon said:


> Does this mean that the number I dial should be +61131881. I tried dialling this one but it didnt get through. Please guide


This number is for calling within Australia.


----------



## omer haroon

jestin684 said:


> This number is for calling within Australia.


The number you have shared with me, are you sure they respond to queries regarding PR visa too?? 

you have mentioned in your posts that your agent wrote an email??


----------



## jestin684

omer haroon said:


> The number you have shared with me, are you sure they respond to queries regarding PR visa too??
> 
> you have mentioned in your posts that your agent wrote an email??


Once u contact the dept they will let u know if ur case has been allocated with a case officer or not. If yes then they will give u the details of the case officer along with the email address to contact the case officer.


----------



## SS70011005

sunnyC said:


> Hi SS70011005,
> 
> How could your brother check your status? call them or visit their office? I am on the 10th week without CO allocation and I am thinking calling them by the end of this week.


He personally went to the office and checked. But for that you need to give a written authorization that someone else can check your application (Form 956).


----------



## SS70011005

sunnyboi said:


> That's odd. Someone who has lodged their visa on March 21st has a CO and you haven't!! I'm not sure if there is a way to request one if you are well over your extended timeline. Lets wait for others to comment on this.


Unfortunately NO. There's no way to expedite the case. He was told that only my medicals have been uploaded by the department and that its not necessary that one gets a case officer in 10 weeks.


----------



## hopefulhope

What is the number to call dipb from India


----------



## mathota

I called DIBP today and was notified that my application is still in queue and that CO has not been assigned. Moreover, I was informed that it might get delayed for another 2-3 weeks. This is a worrying situation, it seems that people who have applied in March are still waiting for CO's to be allocated.

ICT support engineer||ACT SS: 3rd march, 2014||Visa lodged: 18th march, 2014|| co:?|| grant:?||


----------



## mathota

:amen:


hopefulhope said:


> What is the number to call dipb from India


0061-131881


----------



## SS70011005

mathota said:


> I called DIBP today and was notified that my application is still in queue and that CO has not been assigned. Moreover, I was informed that it might get delayed for another 2-3 weeks. This is a worrying situation, it seems that people who have applied in March are still waiting for CO's to be allocated.
> 
> ICT support engineer||ACT SS: 3rd march, 2014||Visa lodged: 18th march, 2014|| co:?|| grant:?||


You are correct. Infact there's an update on DIBP website that those who applied till 1 Mar'14 have been allocated COs... All Mar'14 applicants (barring few lucky ones) will have to wait.. maybe till July.. who knows!!


----------



## mathota

:clock:


SS70011005 said:


> You are correct. Infact there's an update on DIBP website that those who applied till 1 Mar'14 have been allocated COs... All Mar'14 applicants (barring few lucky ones) will have to wait.. maybe till July.. who knows!!


You may be right. However, the agent from DIBP said that the standard processing time is 3 months and that I may not have to wait until July if all the documents are pre-uploaded. Furthermore he said that if the visas are to be given in July they will notify everyone by posting the same on immigration website.


----------



## lovetosmack

SS70011005 said:


> You are correct. Infact there's an update on DIBP website that those who applied till 1 Mar'14 have been allocated COs... All Mar'14 applicants (barring few lucky ones) will have to wait.. maybe till July.. who knows!!


Cam you post the link to the update ?


----------



## SS70011005

lovetosmack said:


> Cam you post the link to the update ?


Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## mathota

So guys, 

Whoever applied for visa in March please make sure that all your documents are pre-uploaded including the Form 80, Form 1221 and if possible Form 888.


----------



## mathota

Skilled Sponsored subclass 176
Skilled Nominated subclass 190
Skilled Regional Sponsored subclass 475
Skilled Regional Sponsored subclass 487
Skilled Regional (Provisional) subclass 489
Skilled Designated Area-sponsored (Provisional) subclass 496
Skilled Sponsored subclass 886.
From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.

I see that skilled regional sponsored 475 and 489 has limited number of visa places remaining. Then what about skilled nominated subclass 190. Does this mean skilled nominated subclass 190 has limited number of visas left as well? 
Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## SS70011005

mathota said:


> So guys,
> 
> Whoever applied for visa in March please make sure that all your documents are pre-uploaded including the Form 80, Form 1221 and if possible Form 888.


I hope you are not filling Form 888.. If you are then.. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Alnaibii

mathota said:


> I see that skilled regional sponsored 475 and 489 has limited number of visa places remaining. Then what about skilled nominated subclass 190. Does this mean skilled nominated subclass 190 has limited number of visas left as well?


Yes, 190 is part of GSM, so not many places left for this year.


----------



## mathota

SS70011005 said:


> I hope you are not filling Form 888.. If you are then.. Congratulations!!!


Yes I already had two Form 888 signed by two of my friends who are citizens in Australia and uploaded them.


----------



## mathota

Alnaibii said:


> Yes, 190 is part of GSM, so not many places left for this year.


Oh okay


----------



## lovetosmack

SS70011005 said:


> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


great man.. I didn't know they post that information. Thanks !!!


----------



## Alnaibii

That information is somehow incorrect. I know of people who lodged later than 1st of March and already have CO. Unless that means ALL people lodged before 1st of March have CO.


----------



## SS70011005

Alnaibii said:


> That information is somehow incorrect. I know of people who lodged later than 1st of March and already have CO. Unless that means ALL people lodged before 1st of March have CO.


These are just approximate bits of information. Doesn't mean it applies to everyone. I guess it depends from case to case too.


----------



## lovetosmack

Alnaibii said:


> That information is somehow incorrect. I know of people who lodged later than 1st of March and already have CO. Unless that means ALL people lodged before 1st of March have CO.


Yes. I guess that's what they mean. Applicants until 1st March have been allocated CO's for sure. In case you haven't got one, I guess you can call up DIBP and that it's okay on our part to inquire about it.


----------



## trevnod

Bl**dy joke, submitted my 190 visa on March 20th and don't even have a CO yet. Thought it was UP TO 7 weeks ahhhhh


----------



## mamunvega

from the DIBP website's priority processing for 190 ppl is not clear one thing to me. would they process all 190 applications within stipulated time of 3 months irrespective of High risk or low Risk countries...Really???

I have a different situation here, few days back i uploaded Form 80 after all docs. Still, there is a link which says "Fill up Form 80 and upload to DIBP site", just below the line...."no health examination required based on....."

..in required doc section, Form 80 status still shows "Required"...any idea??


----------



## bhupen008

Dear memebers , 

I have these questions to answer from Victoria state dept : 

•Why they would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states/territories in which they already have family/friend connections

• Their professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories

Do I need to be careful in replying to the above question ? and on what point I should be careful while replying to the state of victoria? 

I have been also asked to uload my new cv , is there special format to prepare a CV for Victoria? 

Please help me as I need to reply . Please . THanks ! 


/bhupendra


----------



## sk2014

bhupen008 said:


> Dear memebers ,
> 
> I have these questions to answer from Victoria state dept :
> 
> •Why they would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states/territories in which they already have family/friend connections
> 
> • Their professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories
> 
> Do I need to be careful in replying to the above question ? and on what point I should be careful while replying to the state of victoria?
> 
> I have been also asked to uload my new cv , is there special format to prepare a CV for Victoria?
> 
> Please help me as I need to reply . Please . THanks !
> 
> 
> /bhupendra


Stop spamming, you have already opened a new thread with your question and you are posting the same question in multiple threads. Not cool.




> from the DIBP website's priority processing for 190 ppl is not clear one thing to me. would they process all 190 applications within stipulated time of 3 months irrespective of High risk or low Risk countries...Really???


I think its on an average they would process 190 applications within 3 months not all the applications.


----------



## sunnyboi

SS70011005 said:


> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


189 visas being dished out and 190 guys have been for ages. Now, getting to know that only till 1st March COs are allocated is a bit disappointing. I hope all of the March applicants get COs by end of this month or 2nd of June max!!


----------



## regmiboyer

Guys can someone help me understand, What is eVisa?


----------



## bhupen008

Well instead of replying you saying not cool ..it is not cool . And I am not spanning , I just want to know ASAP as I need to reply to the email . Thanks for not understanding.


Thanks.


----------



## lovetosmack

bhupen008 said:


> Well instead of replying you saying not cool ..it is not cool . And I am not spanning , I just want to know ASAP as I need to reply to the email . Thanks for not understanding.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


You can try putting a tag [URGENT] in your thread title when posting "New Thread".

Posting the same question on multiple threads isn't going to help you or others. It's thread hijacking. It's of course not illegal but it's just plain unethical and frowned upon. If you are posting a new post instead of starting a thread, then make sure you are adhering to the topic of the thread.


----------



## sk2014

bhupen008 said:


> Well instead of replying you saying not cool ..it is not cool . And I am not spanning , I just want to know ASAP as I need to reply to the email . Thanks for not understanding.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Yes you are spamming. Just because you want to know ASAP does not mean anyone here is obligated to help you. 

Next time be polite and don't spam the question in multiple threads. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## bhupen008

I am polite and you also try to be.

Thanks


----------



## darbar1409

*I am also on the same boat.*

Hi guys,
Nice to see you all on the same boat.
I lodged the eVisa on 28th feb 2014 and CO appointed 28th April 2014. CO asked to provide additional document and medical for which i submitted all the available documents such as salary slips, tax returns, form 80, etc and done medical for my entire family than case officer asked for bank statement corresponding with salary slips for which i didnt had bank statement of 2005 to 2008 because the salary account that i used during that period is no more operative so i provided bank statement for 2009 and 2010 again after that no salary transaction in bank account possible to be shown because i get cash salary in my current company since 2011 so i mailed CO about the facts.
Now i am in a que with all u guys.
Hope to hear from you about consequence of inavailability of bank statement.
All other documents such as appointment letters, salary certificates, salary slips, increment letters, relieving letters and experience letters already uploaded upfront.


----------



## darbar1409

Hey guys can you plz tell me that bank statement for entire work experience is mandatory? And what if we are paid in cash, arent salary slip sufficient?


----------



## gkkumar

bhupen008 said:


> I am polite and you also try to be.
> 
> Thanks


Guys take it easy. All of us being applicants all are aware of the pressure we undergo when the things do not happen or when we do not get a solution to a problem. 

Some of us might are well placed now waiting for the grants and some are still at the initial phase. 

Let's complement and help each other rather than argue.


----------



## bhupen008

gkkumar said:


> Guys take it easy. All of us being applicants all are aware of the pressure we undergo when the things do not happen or when we do not get a solution to a problem.
> 
> Some of us might are well placed now waiting for the grants and some are still at the initial phase.
> 
> Let's complement and help each other rather than argue.


thank you so much for understanding !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gkkumar

darbar1409 said:


> Hey guys can you plz tell me that bank statement for entire work experience is mandatory? And what if we are paid in cash, arent salary slip sufficient?


Bank statement is not mandatory but complementary, it makes your case strong. Payslips should suffice, if you do not have the statement.


----------



## gkkumar

bhupen008 said:


> thank you so much for understanding !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Cheers mate. We are here to understand and help out each other. Going forward please follow the suggestions made by the other members so that everybody is happy. 

All the best buddy!!


----------



## gkkumar

gkkumar said:


> Bank statement is not mandatory but complementary, it makes your case strong. Payslips should suffice, if you do not have the statement.


I read your previous post and see that Co had asked for the bank statement exclusively. As you provided what you have and gave factual information why you don't have for a certain period, I think you should be OK. Cheers.


----------



## darbar1409

gkkumar said:


> I read your previous post and see that Co had asked for the bank statement exclusively. As you provided what you have and gave factual information why you don't have for a certain period, I think you should be OK. Cheers.


thanks buddy, actually some ppl even advised me to make fake statements but i decided to provide the truth to the CO.
Now all my documents show received status in my immi account so hope that CO might have started to workout on the factual info that I provided.


----------



## ajaymannat

What does that means about applicants before 1 march got co alloted










http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm


----------



## jestin684

Any grants today.....


----------



## rajajessie

darbar1409 said:


> thanks buddy, actually some ppl even advised me to make fake statements but i decided to provide the truth to the CO.
> Now all my documents show received status in my immi account so hope that CO might have started to workout on the factual info that I provided.


Hi Mate,

I think you made a wise choice as the stakes are very high. I remember even in my case, I got a letter from my workplace stating my monthly salary only. If possible that should be good enough to defend your stand.

Cheers,
R


----------



## lovetosmack

ajaymannat said:


> What does that means about applicants before 1 march got co alloted
> 
> View attachment 22897
> 
> 
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


That applicants who lodged before March 1st 2014 have been allocated COs...


----------



## manueel

Hi guys,
Any Grant today .. I don't understand if they want our skill ...why they give invitation ..!!! 
Specially NSW..!!!


----------



## lovetosmack

manueel said:


> Hi guys,
> Any Grant today .. I don't understand if they want our skill ...why they give invitation ..!!!
> Specially NSW..!!!


----------



## rajajessie

manueel said:


> Hi guys,
> Any Grant today .. I don't understand if they want our skill ...why they give invitation ..!!!
> Specially NSW..!!!


Hi Manueel,

No grants as per my knowledge on this thread.

Rest buddy I know the frustration is catching up, but keep calm and be patient my friend (I know its easy to say but difficult to implement).

The DIBP has their own challenges with yearly cap reaching its limit, so we have to see things from others perspective as well. 

Just take a long breath and chin up my friend, the good news is (atmost) few weeks away, don't loose hope


----------



## rajajessie

lovetosmack said:


> That applicants who lodged before March 1st 2014 have been allocated COs...


Buddy simply loved your AWESOME photo pun 

Cheers


----------



## lovetosmack

rajajessie said:


> Buddy simply loved your AWESOME photo pun
> 
> Cheers


 :roll:


----------



## carthik.annayan

Hey Folks, 

Does this mean anything for our grant?

Love the Australian lifestyle? The next invitation round in SkillSelect is on Monday 26 May

I saw this on the Facebook page of Australian Immigration.

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## SS70011005

carthik.annayan said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> Does this mean anything for our grant?
> 
> Love the Australian lifestyle? The next invitation round in SkillSelect is on Monday 26 May
> 
> I saw this on the Facebook page of Australian Immigration.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carthik


Nope. Thats for 189s and 489s.


----------



## shahjee_

*Separated vs.Married*

Dear Friends, 
i need a guidance from all you. 
when i submitted my EOi and applied for state nomination, i was married. by the time, i received my state nomination and visa invite. i have separated from my wife. 
now, while filling out the visa application, i shall write separated or married? 
if i write separated, what document will i have to provide? because in pakistan, there is no legal document which says separated? 
and if i write married,,,wil i have to provide details of my wife and get her medical done as well. 

one important point:- while filling out the EOI and state nomination application, i mentioned that my spouse will not be accompanying me and will not be included in the further application. And now, while filling out the visa application I have also mentioned the same. 

what shall i do ?


----------



## Hunter85

you should say you are separated and you can give a detailed information on forum 80.


----------



## er_viral

Hello friends,
Just posting my time lines?!!!


----------



## darbar1409

Hey guys i read some ppl saying that no grants till july due to visa quotas reaching their capings but as per my knowledge i read on immi site that no for state nominated visas.
Also I assume that for 190 if a state has nominated our specific skill and provided us sponcership than it means they need us there and so it means if we have got sponcership than we need not wait for fresh quotas till july.

Please respond with your views because it is as per my knowledge and way of thinking so i hope that i am correct and we shall see grants at the earliest yet if i am wrong and we need to wait till july than lets keep sharing our updates.


----------



## trevnod

darbar1409 said:


> Hey guys i read some ppl saying that no grants till july due to visa quotas reaching their capings but as per my knowledge i read on immi site that no for state nominated visas.
> Also I assume that for 190 if a state has nominated our specific skill and provided us sponcership than it means they need us there and so it means if we have got sponcership than we need not wait for fresh quotas till july.
> 
> Please respond with your views because it is as per my knowledge and way of thinking so i hope that i am correct and we shall see grants at the earliest yet if i am wrong and we need to wait till july than lets keep sharing our updates.


Yes that was my understanding but then again the whole thing gives me a sore head :help:


----------



## darbar1409

shahjee_ said:


> Dear Friends,
> i need a guidance from all you.
> when i submitted my EOi and applied for state nomination, i was married. by the time, i received my state nomination and visa invite. i have separated from my wife.
> now, while filling out the visa application, i shall write separated or married?
> if i write separated, what document will i have to provide? because in pakistan, there is no legal document which says separated?
> and if i write married,,,wil i have to provide details of my wife and get her medical done as well.
> 
> one important point:- while filling out the EOI and state nomination application, i mentioned that my spouse will not be accompanying me and will not be included in the further application. And now, while filling out the visa application I have also mentioned the same.
> 
> what shall i do ?


Hey mate as per my opinion you should mention the true status as seperated bcoz in that case you can atleast provide a notarized self declaration stating your seperation otherwise if you mentioned married than surely you will land up in a trouble because though your wife was an non-migrating dependent you need to provide all the documents of her birth proof, identity proof, form 80, PCC and Medicals.

So to avoid providing all this documents you shall mention the truth.


----------



## pyramid

trevnod said:


> Yes that was my understanding but then again the whole thing gives me a sore head :help:


I have bit different view here.
For example, total immigration quota ANZCO xxxxxxx for 2014 is say 20,000. Now 189/190/489 etc are queued up to get pie out of above quota. So if immigration has already granted 20,000 visa till now, you won't get grant even if you have got state sponsorship because overall quota is reached. Hope this make sense.


----------



## VidyaS

Dear Friends,

One more 190 grant!!! Srmalik got this grant y'day. Let us keep up our hope.

Regards,


----------



## samdam

Hi,

This morning, I mailed team 34 from Brisbane regarding my application status, to my horrer  the mail was forwarded to only team brisbane, which suggested that team 34 brisbane email id is no longer used for any communication by them, i received a subsequent autoreply from team brisbane, that they do not respond to any status request queries. I had lodged my application on 27th dec 2013 through an agent, and i had uploaded requested documents on 7th april, I don't know why they don't provide, concrete info, i'm not able to plan anything because of this unreliable, unaccountable nature of the process!!


----------



## mathota

carthik.annayan said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> Does this mean anything for our grant?
> 
> Love the Australian lifestyle? The next invitation round in SkillSelect is on Monday 26 May
> 
> I saw this on the Facebook page of Australian Immigration.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carthik


I think this may or may not be for 190 because as per the next allocation update being in mid of June, we can expect the grant soon.


----------



## pyramid

samdam said:


> Hi,
> 
> This morning, I mailed team 34 from Brisbane regarding my application status, to my horrer  the mail was forwarded to only team brisbane, which suggested that team 34 brisbane email id is no longer used for any communication by them, i received a subsequent autoreply from team brisbane, that they do not respond to any status request queries. I had lodged my application on 27th dec 2013 through an agent, and i had uploaded requested documents on 7th april, I don't know why they don't provide, concrete info, i'm not able to plan anything because of this unreliable, unaccountable nature of the process!!


I would not call them unreliable or unaccountable. There are quite a few things that hamper visa process including immigration reaching cap, policy changes, budget etc etc Its frustrating to wait for weeks and weeks without information....but no other choice...wait is your best friend at the moment.....


----------



## samdam

People please stop believing the 1st july crap, they are still giving away grants, keep :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ajaymannat

samdam said:


> People please stop believing the 1st july crap, they are still giving away grants, keep :fingerscrossed:


Hi sam dam
They have clearly mentioned on their website that decision pending of subclass 190 and 489 
Means people who lodged their visa before 1st march still have scope before july and others do not.

So chill


----------



## kumar57749

Hi guys, 

I just called diac regarding my application process, they mentioned that co from Adelaide T4 teams has been allocated but they haven't provided the date of allocation.

Can anyone know about this Adelaide.T4 team ? How quick they process the application.

Btw - I applied 190 with 60 points on 8th of March.


----------



## Santhosh.15

kumar57749 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just called diac regarding my application process, they mentioned that co from Adelaide T4 teams has been allocated but they haven't provided the date of allocation.
> 
> Can anyone know about this Adelaide.T4 team ? How quick they process the application.
> 
> Btw - I applied 190 with 60 points on 8th of March.


Oh wow. Thats a good news. Good luck mate.

Santhosh


----------



## lovetosmack

kumar57749 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just called diac regarding my application process, they mentioned that co from Adelaide T4 teams has been allocated but they haven't provided the date of allocation.
> 
> Can anyone know about this Adelaide.T4 team ? How quick they process the application.
> 
> Btw - I applied 190 with 60 points on 8th of March.


Hi kumar57749

Have you updated your profile in this tracker sheet ? 

http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


----------



## darbar1409

VidyaS said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> One more 190 grant!!! Srmalik got this grant y'day. Let us keep up our hope.
> 
> Regards,


can you plz share his timeline for everyones reference.


----------



## mathota

kumar57749 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just called diac regarding my application process, they mentioned that co from Adelaide T4 teams has been allocated but they haven't provided the date of allocation.
> 
> Can anyone know about this Adelaide.T4 team ? How quick they process the application.
> 
> Btw - I applied 190 with 60 points on 8th of March.


Wow, all the best.


----------



## lovetosmack

darbar1409 said:


> can you plz share his timeline for everyones reference.


srmalik timelines:

[233211 ASSES EA 6th June 13] [ASSES +ve 5th Sep 13] [NSW SS 30th Sep 13] [NSW +ve 18 Oct 13] [EOI 17th Oct 13] [App Lodged 25th Oct 13] [CO 4th Dec 13] [Meds and PCC 16th Dec 13] [GRANT 21 May 2014]


----------



## lovetosmack

Guys... Besides our new sheet, I hope you guys are also uploading in the older spreadsheet at: 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=drive_web#gid=87

It has a more sophisticated way of data analysis.


----------



## Waqarali20005

lovetosmack said:


> Guys... Besides our new sheet, I hope you guys are also uploading in the older spreadsheet at:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=drive_web#gid=87
> 
> It has a more sophisticated way of data analysis.




is it specific to indian applicants?


----------



## SS70011005

lovetosmack said:


> Guys... Besides our new sheet, I hope you guys are also uploading in the older spreadsheet at:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=drive_web#gid=87
> 
> It has a more sophisticated way of data analysis.


Dude.. its too slow to work on even on office internet. Too many links and pivots.

But very interesting and useful.


----------



## lovetosmack

@Waqarali2005: No, it's not specific to Indians.

@SS70011005: Yes, it's damn slow and that's why they started a new spreadsheet. But it helps you understand a lot of data just by moving between the worksheets like CO Allocation per month, expected CO allocation date. Moreover, it has data from last year too. Whenever you find time.


----------



## darbar1409

lovetosmack said:


> Guys... Besides our new sheet, I hope you guys are also uploading in the older spreadsheet at:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=drive_web#gid=87
> 
> It has a more sophisticated way of data analysis.


Thanks buddy you are really very kind and helping bro.
But the spread sheet shows 0 case officer appointed in April for 190 whereas I am the applicant who has got CO appointed on 28th of April, I tried to update the sheet but its not working.


----------



## mathota

SS70011005 said:


> Dude.. its too slow to work on even on office internet. Too many links and pivots.
> 
> But very interesting and useful.


Hi SS70011005,

May I know if you have called DIBP for your application status because in one of the previous messages I see a CO allocation for the application filed on 8th of March.


----------



## damiloo

darbar1409 said:


> Hey guys i read some ppl saying that no grants till july due to visa quotas reaching their capings but as per my knowledge i read on immi site that no for state nominated visas.
> Also I assume that for 190 if a state has nominated our specific skill and provided us sponcership than it means they need us there and so it means if we have got sponcership than we need not wait for fresh quotas till july.
> 
> Please respond with your views because it is as per my knowledge and way of thinking so i hope that i am correct and we shall see grants at the earliest yet if i am wrong and we need to wait till july than lets keep sharing our updates.


Yes Darbar - u r absolutely rite , 190 has nothing to do with visa capping. 190 is about sponsored by state.


----------



## darbar1409

damiloo said:


> Yes Darbar - u r absolutely rite , 190 has nothing to do with visa capping. 190 is about sponsored by state.


:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
Thanks for your reply buddy and today also it was announced on this thread that some one got his grant today so :fingerscrossed: hope to see some good news at the earliest.


----------



## damiloo

darbar1409 said:


> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> Thanks for your reply buddy and today also it was announced on this thread that some one got his grant today so :fingerscrossed: hope to see some good news at the earliest.


sure - i called them today and after 55 mins of hold the lady told me that ur medical is finalyzed (i did my meds on 31st march and it was uploaded by 3-apr but at the same time immi account shows meds required and at the bottom it shows no further meds are required) but today after calling them , first time meds shows rcvd. She told me precisely that weeks are required for further processing. i asked weeks means a month and she said yes it cud be a month also. 

so i m pretty confident that who ever done with meds and CO are allocated will get grant b4 july.


----------



## kumar57749

damiloo said:


> sure - i called them today and after 55 mins of hold the lady told me that ur medical is finalyzed (i did my meds on 31st march and it was uploaded by 3-apr but at the same time immi account shows meds required and at the bottom it shows no further meds are required) but today after calling them , first time meds shows rcvd. She told me precisely that weeks are required for further processing. i asked weeks means a month and she said yes it cud be a month also. so i m pretty confident that who ever done with meds and CO are allocated will get grant b4 july.


Did you ask about the co allocation? They will not provide information until you ask them. Same thing happened to me when I called diac.


----------



## VidyaS

damiloo said:


> sure - i called them today and after 55 mins of hold the lady told me that ur medical is finalyzed (i did my meds on 31st march and it was uploaded by 3-apr but at the same time immi account shows meds required and at the bottom it shows no further meds are required) but today after calling them , first time meds shows rcvd. She told me precisely that weeks are required for further processing. i asked weeks means a month and she said yes it cud be a month also.
> 
> so i m pretty confident that who ever done with meds and CO are allocated will get grant b4 july.


Hi Damiloo,

When did you lodge visa? Have you got CO allocated? Could you please share your timelines (may be in your signature) ?

Regards,


----------



## gkkumar

lovetosmack said:


> srmalik timelines:
> 
> [233211 ASSES EA 6th June 13] [ASSES +ve 5th Sep 13] [NSW SS 30th Sep 13] [NSW +ve 18 Oct 13] [EOI 17th Oct 13] [App Lodged 25th Oct 13] [CO 4th Dec 13] [Meds and PCC 16th Dec 13] [GRANT 21 May 2014]


Timelines seem to be of ancient times, however, good thing is 190 is moving.. Hope we see an increase in number of 190 grants from June 1st week onwards, provided there are still left in 2013-14 quota.


----------



## gkkumar

VidyaS said:


> Hi Damiloo,
> 
> When did you lodge visa? Have you got CO allocated? Could you please share your timelines (may be in your signature) ?
> 
> Regards,


VidyaS,

You seem to be better placed for a probable grant before July, as you have Feb PCC though you lodged your application in March.


----------



## manueel

Any grants today..!!! Whr r u my dear 190 ..!!! Any light in dark mood before July.,!!! 
Waiting till my light after CO on 1April n put light on 14 Feb..!!! 

Regards


----------



## SS70011005

mathota said:


> Hi SS70011005,
> 
> May I know if you have called DIBP for your application status because in one of the previous messages I see a CO allocation for the application filed on 8th of March.


HI Mathota, 

I had my application checked through my brother in Australia as calling them is really a pain in A$$. He was informed that only meds have been uploaded and nothing else. CO allocation has not happened. Infact, no one has even looked at the documents yet.

The only info I got was that my application is being processed in Adelaide.


----------



## _shel

gkkumar said:


> No CO names in the public forum, please. Use only initials. If possible, edit to remove the CO name.


Thank You

NO, personal details of anyone are not allowed on the forum.

Would be useful if people clicked report so we know the name/email address/ phone numbers are there asap and can remove them 

Sure people dont want tons of spam or nusience calls as a result of their details being on hete


----------



## samdam

lovetosmack said:


> Guys... Besides our new sheet, I hope you guys are also uploading in the older spreadsheet at:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=drive_web#gid=87
> 
> It has a more sophisticated way of data analysis.


Yeah i checked it out this morning, I could see a lot of efforts been put to maintain the sheet, well done. It gives a clear picture that we are not alone in the boat


----------



## Huss81

damiloo said:


> sure - i called them today and after 55 mins of hold the lady told me that ur medical is finalyzed (i did my meds on 31st march and it was uploaded by 3-apr but at the same time immi account shows meds required and at the bottom it shows no further meds are required) but today after calling them , first time meds shows rcvd. She told me precisely that weeks are required for further processing. i asked weeks means a month and she said yes it cud be a month also.
> 
> so i m pretty confident that who ever done with meds and CO are allocated will get grant b4 july.


Which number did you call them on?


----------



## itstudent1985

*190 Visa Granted*

Dear All,

This is to inform you all that today i have recieved my 190-Grant 

My timelines are:

Vic-SS : 16th November 2013
Visa : 23 December 2013
Medical and PCC : 06 Februrary 2014
Medical Completed: 16th February 2014
Qatar PCC : 15th May 2014
Grant : 22nd May 2014
Initial Entry Date : 26th November 2014


The whole process was very smooth and Fast. The toughest part was to get the Qatar PCC which took almost 3 months( and lot of trips to Qatar Interior Ministry Office). 

Thanks/Regards,


----------



## Santhosh.15

itstudent1985 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is to inform you all that today i have recieved my 190-Grant
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> Vic-SS : 16th November 2013
> Visa : 23 December 2013
> Medical and PCC : 06 Februrary 2014
> Medical Completed: 16th February 2014
> Qatar PCC : 15th May 2014
> Grant : 22nd May 2014
> Initial Entry Date : 26th November 2014
> 
> The whole process was very smooth and Fast. The toughest part was to get the Qatar PCC which took almost 3 months( and lot of trips to Qatar Interior Ministry Office).
> 
> Thanks/Regards,


Incredible news to all 190'ers buddy. I am sure you must be excited to see that mail. Hearty congratulations. God bless


----------



## SS70011005

itstudent1985 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is to inform you all that today i have recieved my 190-Grant
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> Vic-SS : 16th November 2013
> Visa : 23 December 2013
> Medical and PCC : 06 Februrary 2014
> Medical Completed: 16th February 2014
> Qatar PCC : 15th May 2014
> Grant : 22nd May 2014
> Initial Entry Date : 26th November 2014
> 
> 
> The whole process was very smooth and Fast. The toughest part was to get the Qatar PCC which took almost 3 months( and lot of trips to Qatar Interior Ministry Office).
> 
> Thanks/Regards,


Congratulations!!!


----------



## mamunvega

Congratulation itstudent1985 !!

From your status, its not clear if CO contacted you at all?? or did you front load everything including form 80 and done med too !! Pls clarify us !!


----------



## mamunvega

SS70011005 said:


> Congratulations!!!





itstudent1985 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is to inform you all that today i have recieved my 190-Grant
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> Vic-SS : 16th November 2013
> Visa : 23 December 2013
> Medical and PCC : 06 Februrary 2014
> Medical Completed: 16th February 2014
> Qatar PCC : 15th May 2014
> Grant : 22nd May 2014
> Initial Entry Date : 26th November 2014
> 
> 
> The whole process was very smooth and Fast. The toughest part was to get the Qatar PCC which took almost 3 months( and lot of trips to Qatar Interior Ministry Office).
> 
> Thanks/Regards,


Congrates itstudent1985 !!

from your posts, it is not clear if any CO contacted you at all !! Did you frontload everything including form 80 or waited for the CO to ask for it?? 

Wish you a Grand life in VIC after having this Grant !!  

:cheer2::tea:

Thanks


----------



## mamunvega

SS70011005 said:


> Congratulations!!!





itstudent1985 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is to inform you all that today i have recieved my 190-Grant
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> Vic-SS : 16th November 2013
> Visa : 23 December 2013
> Medical and PCC : 06 Februrary 2014
> Medical Completed: 16th February 2014
> Qatar PCC : 15th May 2014
> Grant : 22nd May 2014
> Initial Entry Date : 26th November 2014
> 
> 
> The whole process was very smooth and Fast. The toughest part was to get the Qatar PCC which took almost 3 months( and lot of trips to Qatar Interior Ministry Office).
> 
> Thanks/Regards,


Congrates itstudent1985 !!

from your posts, it is not clear if any CO contacted you at all !! Did you frontload everything including form 80 or waited for the CO to ask for it?? 

Wish you a Grand life in VIC after having this Grant !!  

:cheer2::tea:


----------



## mathota

out:


SS70011005 said:


> HI Mathota,
> 
> I had my application checked through my brother in Australia as calling them is really a pain in A$$. He was informed that only meds have been uploaded and nothing else. CO allocation has not happened. Infact, no one has even looked at the documents yet.
> 
> The only info I got was that my application is being processed in Adelaide.


Hi again SS70011005,

If your brother has been informed that the application is being processed in Adelaide than I think the case officer might have been allocated. This is because not all the applications will be processed in Adelaide, there is a team in Brisbane and Sydney. Please let me know if you get any information.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

lovetosmack said:


> srmalik timelines:
> 
> [233211 ASSES EA 6th June 13] [ASSES +ve 5th Sep 13] [NSW SS 30th Sep 13] [NSW +ve 18 Oct 13] [EOI 17th Oct 13] [App Lodged 25th Oct 13] [CO 4th Dec 13] [Meds and PCC *16th Dec *13] [GRANT 21 May 2014]





itstudent1985 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is to inform you all that today i have recieved my 190-Grant
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> Vic-SS : 16th November 2013
> Visa : 23 December 2013
> Medical and PCC : 06 Februrary 2014
> Medical Completed: 16th February 2014
> Qatar PCC : 15th May 2014
> Grant : 22nd May 2014
> Initial Entry Date : *26th November* 2014
> 
> 
> The whole process was very smooth and Fast. The toughest part was to get the Qatar PCC which took almost 3 months( and lot of trips to Qatar Interior Ministry Office).
> 
> Thanks/Regards,


Congrats.
DIBP still finalizing the cases with Med+PCC expiration by end of this year (e.g. November and December).


----------



## darbar1409

itstudent1985 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is to inform you all that today i have recieved my 190-Grant
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> Vic-SS : 16th November 2013
> Visa : 23 December 2013
> Medical and PCC : 06 Februrary 2014
> Medical Completed: 16th February 2014
> Qatar PCC : 15th May 2014
> Grant : 22nd May 2014
> Initial Entry Date : 26th November 2014
> 
> 
> The whole process was very smooth and Fast. The toughest part was to get the Qatar PCC which took almost 3 months( and lot of trips to Qatar Interior Ministry Office).
> 
> Thanks/Regards,


Congratulations buddy.
Wish you a joyous life at your dream land.


----------



## SS70011005

mathota said:


> out:
> 
> Hi again SS70011005,
> 
> If your brother has been informed that the application is being processed in Adelaide than I think the case officer might have been allocated. This is because not all the applications will be processed in Adelaide, there is a team in Brisbane and Sydney. Please let me know if you get any information.


Thanks but he was also informed that NO CO HAS BEEN ALLOCATED. Plus, no one has even looked at the documents.


----------



## noni125

Congrats .. Wish u all the very best in future life ahead ..!!


----------



## mathota

SS70011005 said:


> Thanks but he was also informed that NO CO HAS BEEN ALLOCATED. Plus, no one has even looked at the documents.


So you mean to say that the documents you have uploaded does not show the status as "Received"?


----------



## lovetosmack

mathota said:


> So you mean to say that the documents you have uploaded does not show the status as "Received"?


@mathota:

There is no relation to status changing between required/received/recommended & CO allocation. :yell::yell::yell::yell:

At least that's what it shows from others experience.


----------



## Godbless

Dear friends,


By God's grace got our VIC SS 190 Visa today morning. 

ANZSCO : 254415( registered Nurse) (Off Shore Applicant) (Dependent :1)
(country of origin :India)


Date of Visa Application: 24 Jan 2014.

CO allocated : 14 April 2014. ( GSM BRISBANE TEAM 33 ) Additional Doc Uploaded with New Form 80 :15 April 2014.

Delay Mail : NIL. Direct Grant : 22/5/14. 

We have been a silent followers of this forum. Thank you all for your immense support and valuable comments.
Dont worry and keep your faith and prayers alive.
May all of you have a speedy grant. will keep you all in our prayers.
thank you again
May GOD BLESS you all.


----------



## Nagesh

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Godbless

Thank you dear Nagesh.... God bless


----------



## gkkumar

itstudent1985 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is to inform you all that today i have recieved my 190-Grant
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> Vic-SS : 16th November 2013
> Visa : 23 December 2013
> Medical and PCC : 06 Februrary 2014
> Medical Completed: 16th February 2014
> Qatar PCC : 15th May 2014
> Grant : 22nd May 2014
> Initial Entry Date : 26th November 2014
> 
> 
> The whole process was very smooth and Fast. The toughest part was to get the Qatar PCC which took almost 3 months( and lot of trips to Qatar Interior Ministry Office).
> 
> Thanks/Regards,


Congratulations bro !! Your CO from which team ? Just curious how is the IED 26th Nov 2014 ? It seems your CO was waiting for your Qatar PCC to release your grant !!! 

Good luck for your new life in Aussie !!


----------



## gkkumar

Godbless said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> 
> By God's grace got our VIC SS 190 Visa today morning.
> 
> ANZSCO : 254415( registered Nurse) (Off Shore Applicant) (Dependent :1)
> (country of origin :India)
> 
> 
> Date of Visa Application: 24 Jan 2014.
> 
> CO allocated : 14 April 2014. ( GSM BRISBANE TEAM 33 ) Additional Doc Uploaded with New Form 80 :15 April 2014.
> 
> Delay Mail : NIL. Direct Grant : 22/5/14.
> 
> We have been a silent followers of this forum. Thank you all for your immense support and valuable comments.
> Dont worry and keep your faith and prayers alive.
> May all of you have a speedy grant. will keep you all in our prayers.
> thank you again
> May GOD BLESS you all.


Dear GODBLESS, God Bless You !!!! Superb News !!! Super excited !!! Three 190 grants today !!! Seems Brisbane 33 team is on fire !!! 

:tea:


----------



## darbar1409

Godbless said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> 
> By God's grace got our VIC SS 190 Visa today morning.
> 
> ANZSCO : 254415( registered Nurse) (Off Shore Applicant) (Dependent :1)
> (country of origin :India)
> 
> 
> Date of Visa Application: 24 Jan 2014.
> 
> CO allocated : 14 April 2014. ( GSM BRISBANE TEAM 33 ) Additional Doc Uploaded with New Form 80 :15 April 2014.
> 
> Delay Mail : NIL. Direct Grant : 22/5/14.
> 
> We have been a silent followers of this forum. Thank you all for your immense support and valuable comments.
> Dont worry and keep your faith and prayers alive.
> May all of you have a speedy grant. will keep you all in our prayers.
> thank you again
> May GOD BLESS you all.


congratulation dear its great to know that there are 2 grants today and it is really inspiring for all of us waiting for our day.
God bless you to fulfill all your dreams.


----------



## sonsi_03

gkkumar said:


> Dear GODBLESS, God Bless You !!!! Superb News !!! Super excited !!! Three 190 grants today !!! Seems Brisbane 33 team is on fire !!!
> 
> :tea:


Godbless and itstudent1985 who is the third one being granted today?

Congrats to you guys!


----------



## Pame

Congrats to all those who got grant today. Seems 190 is moving.....


----------



## gkkumar

sonsi_03 said:


> Godbless and itstudent1985 who is the third one being granted today?
> 
> Congrats to you guys!


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5674.html#post4042618

Its adnanbwp.. check out the above link..


----------



## mmn

Godbless said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> 
> By God's grace got our VIC SS 190 Visa today morning.
> 
> ANZSCO : 254415( registered Nurse) (Off Shore Applicant) (Dependent :1)
> (country of origin :India)
> 
> 
> Date of Visa Application: 24 Jan 2014.
> 
> CO allocated : 14 April 2014. ( GSM BRISBANE TEAM 33 ) Additional Doc Uploaded with New Form 80 :15 April 2014.
> 
> Delay Mail : NIL. Direct Grant : 22/5/14.
> 
> We have been a silent followers of this forum. Thank you all for your immense support and valuable comments.
> Dont worry and keep your faith and prayers alive.
> May all of you have a speedy grant. will keep you all in our prayers.
> thank you again
> May GOD BLESS you all.



:yo::yo::yo:
Cheers!! your grant gives us bigger HOPE, Pls pray for us......


----------



## darbar1409

gkkumar said:


> Dear GODBLESS, God Bless You !!!! Superb News !!! Super excited !!! Three 190 grants today !!! Seems Brisbane 33 team is on fire !!!
> 
> :tea:


u mean all the grants are by team 33?
How about the processing speed of Adelaide GSM Team 2?


----------



## Pame

darbar1409 said:


> u mean all the grants are by team 33?
> How about the processing speed of Adelaide GSM Team 2?


Hi,

In my opinion now teams does not matter, as they have decided on multiple case officers for each case.

Regards


----------



## VidyaS

gkkumar said:


> VidyaS,
> 
> You seem to be better placed for a probable grant before July, as you have Feb PCC though you lodged your application in March.


Thanks GK.. I wish your golden words come true soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## VidyaS

itstudent1985 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is to inform you all that today i have recieved my 190-Grant
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> Vic-SS : 16th November 2013
> Visa : 23 December 2013
> Medical and PCC : 06 Februrary 2014
> Medical Completed: 16th February 2014
> Qatar PCC : 15th May 2014
> Grant : 22nd May 2014
> Initial Entry Date : 26th November 2014
> 
> 
> The whole process was very smooth and Fast. The toughest part was to get the Qatar PCC which took almost 3 months( and lot of trips to Qatar Interior Ministry Office).
> 
> Thanks/Regards,


Congratulations My dear friend.... :rockon: All the very best for your new life. Our hopes climbed one more stair. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## VidyaS

Godbless said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> 
> By God's grace got our VIC SS 190 Visa today morning.
> 
> ANZSCO : 254415( registered Nurse) (Off Shore Applicant) (Dependent :1)
> (country of origin :India)
> 
> 
> Date of Visa Application: 24 Jan 2014.
> 
> CO allocated : 14 April 2014. ( GSM BRISBANE TEAM 33 ) Additional Doc Uploaded with New Form 80 :15 April 2014.
> 
> Delay Mail : NIL. Direct Grant : 22/5/14.
> 
> We have been a silent followers of this forum. Thank you all for your immense support and valuable comments.
> Dont worry and keep your faith and prayers alive.
> May all of you have a speedy grant. will keep you all in our prayers.
> thank you again
> May GOD BLESS you all.


Congratulations My dear friend.... :rockon: All the very best for your new life. Our hopes climbed one more stair. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## damiloo

VidyaS said:


> Hi Damiloo,
> 
> When did you lodge visa? Have you got CO allocated? Could you please share your timelines (may be in your signature) ?
> 
> Regards,


dear vidya - i lodge my application on 19-feb for 190 (ACT SS). meds was done on 31st march and CO was allcated on 3-apr (adelaide team 2 initials JS). my PCC done in feb end.
after meds my immi account was showing no further health examination rqd ....... , after 46 days yesterday it showed meds rcvd. 
The lady whom i talked to did'nt pass me tothe CO , she just told me that it MIGHT gona take weeks for finalyzation. 
Though its very difficult to pass time But i m confident we'll all get our grants soon , infact b4 juy.


----------



## gkkumar

damiloo said:


> dear vidya - i lodge my application on 19-feb for 190 (ACT SS). meds was done on 31st march and CO was allcated on 3-apr (adelaide team 2 initials JS). my PCC done in feb end.
> after meds my immi account was showing no further health examination rqd ....... , after 46 days yesterday it showed meds rcvd.
> The lady whom i talked to did'nt pass me tothe CO , she just told me that it MIGHT gona take weeks for finalyzation.
> Though its very difficult to pass time But i m confident we'll all get our grants soon , infact b4 juy.


Good Morning Guys !!!

I firmly believe that they did their maths and will finalize the applications lodged until 28th Feb 2014 very soon. Processing will continue for March 1st applications - from July 1st 2014 !!! 

There were three 190 grants yesterday atleast on expatforum. Lets see today !!! 

:lalala: op2:


----------



## Waqarali20005

lovetosmack said:


> @mathota:
> 
> There is no relation to status changing between required/received/recommended & CO allocation. :yell::yell::yell::yell:
> 
> At least that's what it shows from others experience.


i second your opinion!


----------



## Waqarali20005

Godbless said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> 
> By God's grace got our VIC SS 190 Visa today morning.
> 
> ANZSCO : 254415( registered Nurse) (Off Shore Applicant) (Dependent :1)
> (country of origin :India)
> 
> 
> Date of Visa Application: 24 Jan 2014.
> 
> CO allocated : 14 April 2014. ( GSM BRISBANE TEAM 33 ) Additional Doc Uploaded with New Form 80 :15 April 2014.
> 
> Delay Mail : NIL. Direct Grant : 22/5/14.
> 
> We have been a silent followers of this forum. Thank you all for your immense support and valuable comments.
> Dont worry and keep your faith and prayers alive.
> May all of you have a speedy grant. will keep you all in our prayers.
> thank you again
> May GOD BLESS you all.


Congrats!


----------



## Waqarali20005

Australian government seeks input on new migration plan for overseas workers!

The Department of Immigration and Border Protection is seeking input as part of a public consultation process on a new programme called Designated Area Migration Agreements.

Australian government seeks input on new migration plan for overseas workers


----------



## Johanna Ng

Massive congrats to those who have received their grants this past week!


----------



## Bluegum2012

Please correct me I'm I'm wrong. So far there were 4 grants in this week at least on this forum.

Thanks


----------



## gkkumar

Waqarali20005 said:


> Australian government seeks input on new migration plan for overseas workers!
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Border Protection is seeking input as part of a public consultation process on a new programme called Designated Area Migration Agreements.
> 
> Australian government seeks input on new migration plan for overseas workers


This looks like H1B for US. They provide 4 years work visa, not a PR. Others can chip in.


----------



## jestin684

Godbless said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> By God's grace got our VIC SS 190 Visa today morning.
> 
> ANZSCO : 254415( registered Nurse) (Off Shore Applicant) (Dependent :1)
> (country of origin :India)
> 
> Date of Visa Application: 24 Jan 2014.
> 
> CO allocated : 14 April 2014. ( GSM BRISBANE TEAM 33 ) Additional Doc Uploaded with New Form 80 :15 April 2014.
> 
> Delay Mail : NIL. Direct Grant : 22/5/14.
> 
> We have been a silent followers of this forum. Thank you all for your immense support and valuable comments.
> Dont worry and keep your faith and prayers alive.
> May all of you have a speedy grant. will keep you all in our prayers.
> thank you again
> May GOD BLESS you all.


Congrats.... can u pls tell us when didu get ur state sponsorship.


----------



## jestin684

The main reason for 190 visa slots shortage is, because many of the applicants who had the option of applying for either 189 or 190, opted for 190, as the processing time for 190 is lesser than 189 as a result of priority processing. Now people who had no option but to apply for 190 are stuck like anything. Now everyone is suffering. Applicants cant be blamed.....DIBP the only one to be blamed......less mess than past years......


----------



## gkkumar

jestin684 said:


> The main reason for 190 visa slots shortage is, because many of the applicants who had the option of applying for either 189 or 190, opted for 190, as the processing time for 190 is lesser than 189 as a result of priority processing. Now people who had no option but to apply for 190 are stuck like anything. Now everyone is suffering. Applicants cant be blamed.....DIBP the only one to be blamed......less mess than past years......


Valid observation. Even there is a case where in the applicant was rejected for SS and then applied for 189 and got his grant now where in the 190 applicants are still suffering..


----------



## jestin684

CO allocated on 20th March 2014, 10 weeks and visa lodged 30th January 2014, 16 weeks (4 months) still waiting for 190 grant.......Guys any grants today......


----------



## mmn

jestin684 said:


> CO allocated on 20th March 2014, 10 weeks and visa lodged 30th January 2014, 16 weeks (4 months) still waiting for 190 grant.......Guys any grants today......


Passing 23 WEEKs after lodgement!!! 
:fish2::fish2: 

......but DIBP still shows 190 processing time 3 months(12 weeks) :confused2::confused2:


----------



## Santhosh.15

mmn said:


> Passing 23 WEEKs after lodgement!!!
> :fish2::fish2:
> 
> ......but DIBP still shows 190 processing time 3 months(12 weeks) :confused2::confused2:


Which country you are from buddy ?? I am sorry unable to see signature.


----------



## mmn

Santhosh.15 said:


> Which country you are from buddy ?? I am sorry unable to see signature.


 ... Bangladesh and you??


----------



## Hunter85

keep having hope guys, they never said we wont grant any visas they just said we will take it slow so I expect all march applicants to get their grant in June


----------



## Santhosh.15

mmn said:


> ... Bangladesh and you??


India mate. I guess the delay is due to security checks. But i am sure they are underway and you shall expect soon.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## SS70011005

Hunter85 said:


> keep having hope guys, they never said we wont grant any visas they just said we will take it slow so I expect all march applicants to get their grant in June


tere muh mein ghee shakkar bhai!! (Translation: May you have sugar and ghee (clarified butter) in your mouth brother [An Indian Saying].... ) meaning: may you be blessed with happiness and prosperity...


----------



## Santhosh.15

Hunter85 said:


> keep having hope guys, they never said we wont grant any visas they just said we will take it slow so I expect all march applicants to get their grant in June


Even for a moment, It was nice to read that March applicants can get grant in June.


----------



## mmn

Santhosh.15 said:


> India mate. I guess the delay is due to security checks. But i am sure they are underway and you shall expect soon.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Santhosh


security checks!!......:eek2::eek2:......am i going for 18 months circle??:faint2::faint2:


----------



## Hunter85

so 1 question, who was the last person who got CO allocated for 190?


----------



## Santhosh.15

Hunter85 said:


> so 1 question, who was the last person who got CO allocated for 190?


I remember reading a member lodged visa on 08th March called up DIBP and was informed about CO allocation.


----------



## Hunter85

guys shared google document is good but I am not sure if it is up to date or if anyone is able to view it without smashing their computers, could anyone share their time line below?? (Please try to write in chronological order)

Name Visa Lodge Documents uploaded (PCC, Med etc...) CO Additional Docs Grant
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hunter85 08/04/2014 14/04/2014 ?? ?? ??


----------



## samdam

Godbless said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> 
> By God's grace got our VIC SS 190 Visa today morning.
> 
> ANZSCO : 254415( registered Nurse) (Off Shore Applicant) (Dependent :1)
> (country of origin :India)
> 
> 
> Date of Visa Application: 24 Jan 2014.
> 
> CO allocated : 14 April 2014. ( GSM BRISBANE TEAM 33 ) Additional Doc Uploaded with New Form 80 :15 April 2014.
> 
> Delay Mail : NIL. Direct Grant : 22/5/14.
> 
> We have been a silent followers of this forum. Thank you all for your immense support and valuable comments.
> Dont worry and keep your faith and prayers alive.
> May all of you have a speedy grant. will keep you all in our prayers.
> thank you again
> May GOD BLESS you all.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## gsingh

Hi Guys,

I need your help. I have received a 190 invitation from SkillSelect via Victoria state.

1. When applying for Victoria they didn't ask for proof of funds. Now I want to ask if I have to provide detailed information of funds or provide proofs in actual visa application in SkillSelect?

2. Earlier I hired an immigration consultant for 189 EOI, but that didn't materialize and i didn't have a good experience with that. This time I went ahead myself for 190 application and received an invitation. Please suggest if I should hire someone for Visa application or I can go ahead myself.

Thanks


----------



## samdam

gsingh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need your help. I have received a 190 invitation from SkillSelect via Victoria state.
> 
> 1. When applying for Victoria they didn't ask for proof of funds. Now I want to ask if I have to provide detailed information of funds or provide proofs in actual visa application in SkillSelect?
> 
> 2. Earlier I hired an immigration consultant for 189 EOI, but that didn't materialize and i didn't have a good experience with that. This time I went ahead myself for 190 application and received an invitation. Please suggest if I should hire someone for Visa application or I can go ahead myself.
> 
> Thanks


1.You don't have to show any document to prove you have sufficient funds!! 
2. It saves a lot of headache  and effort in case you are lazy


----------



## gsingh

samdam said:


> 1.You don't have to show any document to prove you have sufficient funds!!
> 2. It saves a lot of headache  and effort in case you are lazy


Thanks for your reply. 

Just to clarify is there any field in visa application form where I have to disclose my funds, give my bank account details etc.


----------



## Santhosh.15

gsingh said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Just to clarify is there any field in visa application form where I have to disclose my funds, give my bank account details etc.


Not required my friend. Good luck.


----------



## gsingh

Santhosh.15 said:


> Not required my friend. Good luck.


Thanks guys for your reply.

I was in confusion because i don't have that much funds to show.

Now i'll go ahead with my visa application submission.

Thanks again.


----------



## Sandy J

Hi Santhosh.15

Going back by my visa lodged date, how many days do you think i have for docs upload. I know its not fixed and its always better to go for it immediately but is it ok if it takes another 10 days.


----------



## rajforu86

Hi all

I want to share some update on my case which might be helpful for others.

My details :- I lodged my visa on 5/12/2013 VIC SS onshore applicant. Got a CO on 23/01/2014 and submitted all my supportive docs on 5/03/2014.. then got famous delay mail from my CO - Team 34 Brisbane. CO told me to wait nothing is required.

Today I called DIBP just out of my curiosity to know status of my application. Today I came to know Team 34 Brisbane dissolved and my case assigned to Team 14 Brisbane and there is no specific CO for a particular case and they used to process case in a collective way. They told me to wait since all quota issue and transition process is going on.

Anyone has any idea about that? How about Team 14 Brisbane processing speed? What is their prime responsibility?

Raj


----------



## samdam

rajforu86 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I want to share some update on my case which might be helpful for others.
> 
> My details :- I lodged my visa on 5/12/2013 VIC SS onshore applicant. Got a CO on 23/01/2014 and submitted all my supportive docs on 5/03/2014.. then got famous delay mail from my CO - Team 34 Brisbane. CO told me to wait nothing is required.
> 
> Today I called DIBP just out of my curiosity to know status of my application. Today I came to know Team 34 Brisbane dissolved and my case assigned to Team 14 Brisbane and there is no specific CO for a particular case and they used to process case in a collective way. They told me to wait since all quota issue and transition process is going on.
> 
> Anyone has any idea about that? How about Team 14 Brisbane processing speed? What is their prime responsibility?
> 
> Raj


:violin: what the duck man, why on earth, team 34 got dissolved :drama: your post was very helpful for me though

so now :ballchain: it's all going to be a random process!! :violin:


----------



## carthik.annayan

Godbless said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> 
> By God's grace got our VIC SS 190 Visa today morning.
> 
> ANZSCO : 254415( registered Nurse) (Off Shore Applicant) (Dependent :1)
> (country of origin :India)
> 
> 
> Date of Visa Application: 24 Jan 2014.
> 
> CO allocated : 14 April 2014. ( GSM BRISBANE TEAM 33 ) Additional Doc Uploaded with New Form 80 :15 April 2014.
> 
> Delay Mail : NIL. Direct Grant : 22/5/14.
> 
> We have been a silent followers of this forum. Thank you all for your immense support and valuable comments.
> Dont worry and keep your faith and prayers alive.
> May all of you have a speedy grant. will keep you all in our prayers.
> thank you again
> May GOD BLESS you all.


Congrats Buddy! Have a great time in Australia!


----------



## Usmann_

gsingh said:


> Thanks guys for your reply.
> 
> I was in confusion because i don't have that much funds to show.
> 
> Now i'll go ahead with my visa application submission.
> 
> Thanks again.


gud luck bro... 

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting... 
... IELTS training started...


----------



## Santhosh.15

Sandy J said:


> Hi Santhosh.15
> 
> Going back by my visa lodged date, how many days do you think i have for docs upload. I know its not fixed and its always better to go for it immediately but is it ok if it takes another 10 days.


Hi Sandy

I am unable to see your signature, So if you are in 189, current trend you should have CO in just about 3-4 weeks but nothing concrete for190. Wish you good luck buddy.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## Sandy J

Santhosh.15 said:


> Hi Sandy
> 
> I am unable to see your signature, So if you are in 189, current trend you should have CO in just about 3-4 weeks but nothing concrete for190. Wish you good luck buddy.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh


Nope I am in 190 que, visa lodged on 11 th may. How many days do I have time to upload docs


----------



## Santhosh.15

Sandy J said:


> Nope I am in 190 que, visa lodged on 11 th may. How many days do I have time to upload docs


Welcome to 190 club buddy.

You have lots and loads of time. Take your own time, atleast 6-7 weeks.

Last CO allocation i am aware in 190 is for March 08th applicant in the forum. I myself lodged on 22nd March yet no signs of CO.

Utilise this time to ensure to upload each and every possible document to support your claims. 

Good luck and Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## Hunter85

Name Visa Lodge Documents uploaded (PCC, Med etc...) CO Additional Docs Grant
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hunter85 08/04/2014 14/04/2014 ?? ?? ??

Please fill guys


----------



## gkkumar

Seems there is no sign of a grant today !! Thought it would be more than a couple of grants today. 

Wait wait wait wait... this is frustrating frustrating frustrating.. 

Have a good weekend guys !!!


----------



## Sandy J

Santhosh.15 said:


> Welcome to 190 club buddy.
> 
> You have lots and loads of time. Take your own time, atleast 6-7 weeks.
> 
> Last CO allocation i am aware in 190 is for March 08th applicant in the forum. I myself lodged on 22nd March yet no signs of CO.
> 
> Utilise this time to ensure to upload each and every possible document to support your claims.
> 
> Good luck and Cheers
> 
> Santhosh


Thanks buddy


----------



## msohaibkhan

ajaymannat said:


> Hi sam dam
> They have clearly mentioned on their website that decision pending of subclass 190 and 489
> Means people who lodged their visa before 1st march still have scope before july and others do not.
> 
> So chill


Hi, can you please share the link where they have mentioned that fact in their website?


----------



## Waqarali20005

msohaibkhan said:


> Hi, can you please share the link where they have mentioned that fact in their website?


what DIBP said is that COs have been allocated to the applicants till Mar 01 (for 190), and next update will be in Mid of June wherein they will share the date upto which COs have been allocated. This statement has been misinterpreted in lots of threads..


----------



## blackmarch

Anyone lodged visa in november 2013 still waiting for CO grant.


----------



## darbar1409

The worst phase of life is to wait for grant letter yet the satisfaction is that the CO is really very active and after CO allocation watever documents i uploaded, very next day status changed to received.

Can I take it positive sign for process speed.?


----------



## as1984

darbar1409 said:


> The worst phase of life is to wait for grant letter yet the satisfaction is that the CO is really very active and after CO allocation watever documents i uploaded, very next day status changed to received.
> 
> Can I take it positive sign for process speed.?


Status changing from 'recommended' to 'required' to 'received' are various stages of system processing...No human intervention required there....


----------



## samdam

Received delay email tonight, I think that was their reply to my mail, moreover the co is the same as before! So this also clarified my doubt, that although the Brisbane team 34 is dissolved, the co is the same!

So I will get back to my bed, dream about Melbourne and enjoy the weekend :violin::drum:


----------



## samdam

blackmarch said:


> Anyone lodged visa in november 2013 still waiting for CO grant.


I'm waiting from December 2013:rapture:


----------



## Johanna Ng

samdam said:


> I'm waiting from December 2013:rapture:



Lodged December 2013. Very late December though! Haha..


----------



## Johanna Ng

blackmarch said:


> Anyone lodged visa in november 2013 still waiting for CO grant.


You haven't gotten a case officer yet?


----------



## darbar1409

Johanna Ng said:


> You haven't gotten a case officer yet?


ur CO allocated feb 18 and yet grant awaited?
It must be killing time waiting all along.


----------



## chiku2006

Its just a matter of a few more weeks and we will have our grants... be patient guys !!


----------



## msohaibkhan

Waqarali20005 said:


> what DIBP said is that COs have been allocated to the applicants till Mar 01 (for 190), and next update will be in Mid of June wherein they will share the date upto which COs have been allocated. This statement has been misinterpreted in lots of threads..


Yes you are right, people are misinterpreting that. I knew about that CO allocation date but got confused when someone said that they are granting visa by June to only those who lodged before 1 March


----------



## Teji125

*Tagging Along*

Hey all,
I have been a silent follower for a while now. Thought I might share my timeline as well. By the looks of it I think I have a long wait to go. Also, I have not seen many members sponsored by WA....

WA SS Application 05/04/2014 :: WA SS Approval 09/05/2014 :: Visa Lodged 10/05/2014 :: CO :juggle: :: Visa Grant :juggle:


----------



## mmn

ajaymannat said:


> Hi sam dam
> They have clearly mentioned on their website that decision pending of subclass 190 and 489
> Means people who lodged their visa before 1st march still have scope before july and others do not.
> 
> So chill


:typing::typing:....post the link pls.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Teji125 said:


> Hey all,
> I have been a silent follower for a while now. Thought I might share my timeline as well. By the looks of it I think I have a long wait to go. Also, I have not seen many members sponsored by WA....
> 
> WA SS Application 05/04/2014 :: WA SS Approval 09/05/2014 :: Visa Lodged 10/05/2014 :: CO :juggle: :: Visa Grant :juggle:


Welcome buddy.

I think you should not worry too much. Anyways CO allocation time is 7-8 weeks, so anyways you are into July by then, and not much of a wait post that. Hence, you are very much track for your grant in 8-10 weeks.

Good luck.


----------



## blackmarch

Johanna Ng said:


> You haven't gotten a case officer yet?


I have a CO attach to me ard december and because of my girl her medical got refered and so the visa was 
delay.
We are applying the same state to Adelaide, you got any plans when to move, or getting first entry..


----------



## gsingh

Hi Guys,

I have decided to submit my visa application for 190 subclass myself. I have few questions:

1. I have taken Employment Reference letter from my current employer last year (13th May) when i submitted application for ACS. It has my last year salary package amount. Would I have to take a fresh reference letter from my current employer. I have my current appraisal letter and an award letter from my company.

2. SkillSelect says the online visa fee to be submitted using Credit Card. Neither I nor my friends have creadit card with this much monthly limit(~1.76lac). Could you please tell me how to pay this fee? 

3. Documents Checklist has a mention of Form 1393 electronic application form (online form: use the link we have provided in your letter of invitation). I do not see such link in my invitation PDF. Where to find this?

4. Document checklist has no mention of Health check. Some guys here have written that they have submitted their medicals. Is it required at time of visa application?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Karen0510

did anyone get a visa grant ......been a month on 11th may ...... waiting game is bad ....  not liking it a bit ......


----------



## sunnyboi

Karen0510 said:


> did anyone get a visa grant ......been a month on 11th may ...... waiting game is bad ....  not liking it a bit ......


Guess you are new to the thread. Some are waiting since 4 months. So, hold on to your horses. July is coming


----------



## chiku2006

Guys, yesterday I checked my docs on immi's website and found out that all have been "received" whereas till a few days back some were showing "recommended"... how this status changed? ? Can someone please shed some light on this? I am curious to know !!


----------



## Pame

chiku2006 said:


> Guys, yesterday I checked my docs on immi's website and found out that all have been "received" whereas till a few days back some were showing "recommended"... how this status changed? ? Can someone please shed some light on this? I am curious to know !!


Hi,

Its automatic system update. Mine is also in the received state. 

Regards


----------



## chiku2006

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its automatic system update. Mine is also in the received state.
> 
> Regards


Thanks Pame !!


----------



## gsingh

gsingh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have decided to submit my visa application for 190 subclass myself. I have few questions:
> 
> 1. I have taken Employment Reference letter from my current employer last year (13th May) when i submitted application for ACS. It has my last year salary package amount. Would I have to take a fresh reference letter from my current employer. I have my current appraisal letter and an award letter from my company.
> 
> 2. SkillSelect says the online visa fee to be submitted using Credit Card. Neither I nor my friends have creadit card with this much monthly limit(~1.76lac). Could you please tell me how to pay this fee?
> 
> 3. Documents Checklist has a mention of Form 1393 electronic application form (online form: use the link we have provided in your letter of invitation). I do not see such link in my invitation PDF. Where to find this?
> 
> 4. Document checklist has no mention of Health check. Some guys here have written that they have submitted their medicals. Is it required at time of visa application?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Waiting for your generous replies guys.


----------



## Pame

gsingh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have decided to submit my visa application for 190 subclass myself. I have few questions:
> 
> 1. I have taken Employment Reference letter from my current employer last year (13th May) when i submitted application for ACS. It has my last year salary package amount. Would I have to take a fresh reference letter from my current employer. I have my current appraisal letter and an award letter from my company.
> 
> 2. SkillSelect says the online visa fee to be submitted using Credit Card. Neither I nor my friends have creadit card with this much monthly limit(~1.76lac). Could you please tell me how to pay this fee?
> 
> 3. Documents Checklist has a mention of Form 1393 electronic application form (online form: use the link we have provided in your letter of invitation). I do not see such link in my invitation PDF. Where to find this?
> 
> 4. Document checklist has no mention of Health check. Some guys here have written that they have submitted their medicals. Is it required at time of visa application?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi,

1- Your ACS employment letter will do, as far as you can support it with current payslips and bank statements. 

2- If you have no credit card, then u have to go for prepaid travel card from either ICICI or HSBC. You will find another links regarding the same.

3- No need to submit form 1393, unless CO asks for it and I am sure he/she will not.

4- You can go for medicals after the submission of visa and paying fees, a link of 'organize ur health examinatiion' will pop up after visa submission.

Regards


----------



## mmn

chiku2006 said:


> Guys, yesterday I checked my docs on immi's website and found out that all have been "received" whereas till a few days back some were showing "recommended"... how this status changed? ? Can someone please shed some light on this? I am curious to know !!


>>Chiku.....did you apply personally or thru agent??....


----------



## chiku2006

mmn said:


> >>Chiku.....did you apply personally or thru agent??....


Through an agent, any particular reason for this query?


----------



## Huss81

you've posted in a wrong thread... I suppose you should start a new thread if you want any replies!


----------



## Ghaith

Guys , 

All requested documents by the CO was sent to Him by email such as Military Discharge evidence , PCC , Pay slips , IELTS for wife , and that was over a month and a half now , but still on the Application page , those documents are still in requested status , could this mean anything ? 

Note : CO confirmed good reception of all the documents sent to him by email .


----------



## gkkumar

Ghaith said:


> Guys ,
> 
> All requested documents by the CO was sent to Him by email such as Military Discharge evidence , PCC , Pay slips , IELTS for wife , and that was over a month and a half now , but still on the Application page , those documents are still in requested status , could this mean anything ?
> 
> Note : CO confirmed good reception of all the documents sent to him by email .


You are OK..


----------



## gsingh

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1- Your ACS employment letter will do, as far as you can support it with current payslips and bank statements.
> 
> 2- If you have no credit card, then u have to go for prepaid travel card from either ICICI or HSBC. You will find another links regarding the same.
> 
> 3- No need to submit form 1393, unless CO asks for it and I am sure he/she will not.
> 
> 4- You can go for medicals after the submission of visa and paying fees, a link of 'organize ur health examinatiion' will pop up after visa submission.
> 
> Regards


Thanks a lot Pame. 

Can i use debit card to pay visa fee?


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> Guys, yesterday I checked my docs on immi's website and found out that all have been "received" whereas till a few days back some were showing "recommended"... how this status changed? ? Can someone please shed some light on this? I am curious to know !!


Chiku

My few doc status is still "Recomended"

Australian Qualification
Australian work experience

I did not have Aus qualification and experience and did not submit, hence still they are in recommended status. Can you check the status of two docs ? 

If you did not submit any doc, it will show its original status - "Recommended"


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Chiku
> 
> My few doc status is still "Recomended"
> 
> Australian Qualification
> Australian work experience
> 
> I did not have Aus qualification and experience and did not submit, hence still they are in recommended status. Can you check the status of two docs ?
> 
> If you did not submit any doc, it will show its original status - "Recommended"


My query was related to uploaded docs only. .. wherever I didn't upload a doc it is in its original form I.e. "recommended"


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> My query was related to uploaded docs only. .. wherever I didn't upload a doc it is in its original form I.e. "recommended"


Ohh !! ok !! Did you get the delay mail ?


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Ohh !! ok !! Did you get the delay mail ?


Yeah on 28/4 when I came to know about my CO allocation.


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> Yeah on 28/4 when I came to know about my CO allocation.


Then thats weird the status is changed now.


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Then thats weird the status is changed now.


That's why I asked... anyways lets see what happens in the coming week... I was traveling hence couldn't check anything and when I checked found this new status change...


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> That's why I asked... anyways lets see what happens in the coming week... I was traveling hence couldn't check anything and when I checked found this new status change...


A matter of concern is - do COs send out the mail and start working on the docs ? or they send out the mail after verifying all the docs ??? I thought the second option. 

Hope we receive the grant this week !!!


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> A matter of concern is - do COs send out the mail and start working on the docs ? or they send out the mail after verifying all the docs ??? I thought the second option.
> 
> Hope we receive the grant this week !!!


God knows how do they function! !!

Somehow, I have a feeling that we will get our grants in June /July which is very close.


----------



## Pharma

chiku2006 said:


> Guys, yesterday I checked my docs on immi's website and found out that all have been "received" whereas till a few days back some were showing "recommended"... how this status changed? ? Can someone please shed some light on this? I am curious to know !!



Chiku did the date also changed


----------



## Pharma

chiku2006 said:


> Guys, yesterday I checked my docs on immi's website and found out that all have been "received" whereas till a few days back some were showing "recommended"... how this status changed? ? Can someone please shed some light on this? I am curious to know !!



Chiku did the date also change


----------



## chiku2006

Pharma said:


> Chiku did the date also change


No it did not


----------



## sunnyboi

chiku2006 said:


> Yeah on 28/4 when I came to know about my CO allocation.


It's good to update your signature for 190 and the state, so that people from other threads can also get to understand the timeline


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

hi all I hv 1 query we hv applied on my
wife's skill she is a microbiologist our total
experience is 5 years 1 month and we hv
claimed 10 points for tht nw her experience
dates from may 2007 to may 2012 nw
vetassess only access last 5 years experience
from date of application so in there out
come they hv given at least 3 years of
experience is at highly relevant to skill 11/08
it shows as we hv applied on 11/13 so they
hv assessed only last 5 years dibp rule says yr
total experience in last 10 years from the
date u lodge yr visa nw what case offier will
take we hv given all our experience evidence.
if CO only consider 3 years thn our visa will
get rejected can any1 guide


----------



## gkkumar

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> hi all I hv 1 query we hv applied on my
> wife's skill she is a microbiologist our total
> experience is 5 years 1 month and we hv
> claimed 10 points for tht nw her experience
> dates from may 2007 to may 2012 nw
> vetassess only access last 5 years experience
> from date of application so in there out
> come they hv given at least 3 years of
> experience is at highly relevant to skill 11/08
> it shows as we hv applied on 11/13 so they
> hv assessed only last 5 years dibp rule says yr
> total experience in last 10 years from the
> date u lodge yr visa nw what case offier will
> take we hv given all our experience evidence.
> if CO only consider 3 years thn our visa will
> get rejected can any1 guide


What you have written is very confusing. Please use punctuation for our better understanding.


----------



## samdam

All the best mates let the shower of grants pour a lot of them this week


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

sorry 4 that.... Query is our total experience is from 05/07 to 05/12. nw whn we submitted our application to vetassess on 11/13, according to their rule they will only access experience of last 5 years for skill assessment. keeping tht they hv come up with positive assessment, as they can only assess up to of 11/08. in there out come they mentioned full period 4 us thts 11/08 to 05/12. nw question comes of experience of 05/07 to 10/08 which is not in there rule so no assessment on that. nw dibp counts all yr experience in last 10 years, keeping tht in mind we hv claimed 10 points for our 5 years and 1 month experience. hope that CO see entire experience as skill experience what u guys says....


----------



## mmn

samdam said:


> All the best mates let the shower of grants pour a lot of them this week


Do you have any news of such shower??....:rain::rain::rain::rain:


----------



## hgaroosi

mmn said:


> Do you have any news of such shower??....:rain::rain::rain::rain:


Mate, Hopefully it is our turn this week. I applied may 2013 for 190!!!! I think you and me have oldest 190 application in this Forum!!!!


----------



## chiku2006

hgaroosi said:


> Mate, Hopefully it is our turn this week. I applied may 2013 for 190!!!! I think you and me have oldest 190 application in this Forum!!!!


Are you from high risk country?


----------



## hgaroosi

chiku2006 said:


> Are you from high risk country?


yes. I am from Iran. the problem is many people from my country even offshore(I'm in Australia) got their PR in 2 or 3 month but still I am waiting!!!


----------



## Huss81

Pharma said:


> Chiku did the date also change


You lodged your papers exactly one month before I did.... your CO allocation date gives me hope that my time might be sometime soon


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> Are you from high risk country?


Hello my friend, we both have almost same timeline so let us keep updated regarding the further occurances.


----------



## carthik.annayan

Guys,

Any grants ?? Or is the process still going slow ?

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## chiku2006

darbar1409 said:


> Hello my friend, we both have almost same timeline so let us keep updated regarding the further occurances.


Please update your signature, cant see your timeline !


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> Please update your signature, cant see your timeline !


HI i have updated my time line in signature.


----------



## gigs1981

carthik.annayan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any grants ?? Or is the process still going slow ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Carthik


No good news for today i guess :nono: :nono:


----------



## mmn

hgaroosi said:


> Mate, Hopefully it is our turn this week. I applied may 2013 for 190!!!! I think you and me have oldest 190 application in this Forum!!!!


:hug:...yah mate! this should be our turn.......after providing everything asked by co, this wait is really too much.


----------



## ozengineer

Are there any 55 point applicants here who have gotten additional +5 from a state nomination? I was wondering how likely is it to get a state nomination?


----------



## mmn

ozengineer said:


> Are there any 55 point applicants here who have gotten additional +5 from a state nomination? I was wondering how likely is it to get a state nomination?


:yo::yo:....yo mate, i got 5 points from WA and i guess it's not that hard.


----------



## Hunter85

I received from Victoria



ozengineer said:


> Are there any 55 point applicants here who have gotten additional +5 from a state nomination? I was wondering how likely is it to get a state nomination?


----------



## chiku2006

darbar1409 said:


> HI i have updated my time line in signature.


Great, where are you in India?


----------



## samdam

gigs1981 said:


> No good news for today i guess :nono: :nono:


generally people start getting it by afternoon and they post it late in the day, so don't frown, stay put!!


----------



## darbar1409

darbar1409 said:


> Gujarat, Ahmedabad and what about you?
> 
> you can give me pvt msg on


how can i remove a post?


----------



## chiku2006

darbar1409 said:


> how can i remove a post?


You can edit it till 15 minutes after posting your message. ..


----------



## mamunvega

An observation !!

Since late Jan'14, ppl are getting delay emails, that means, in the half way of the financial year, they saw the cap to be reached....if you observe previous 489 invitations per round, it was around 100 per month...so maximum visa consumed by 190ers....if half of these 190 applicants got stuck up at middle of this year...i can imagine it wouldn't be easy in next year too...in the meantime, many ppl applied for the same. Since, there is no correct pattern how DIBP processes the applications, many old applications might be left unattended....only God know, when this plight would be over.... ray:


----------



## rajajessie

ozengineer said:


> Are there any 55 point applicants here who have gotten additional +5 from a state nomination? I was wondering how likely is it to get a state nomination?


I got it too, from Victoria.


----------



## Waqarali20005

rajajessie said:


> I got it too, from Victoria.


i got it from NSW!!


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> You can edit it till 15 minutes after posting your message. ..


it means time is up now anyways no worries as it is not much of concern because i use different id for important purposes yet thanks for informing me buddy.

Hope all of us waiting over here on this thread soon give each other the good news.


----------



## SuperDuperMan

I hope they dont leave the 190 crowd lingering... i am sure they wont... (staying positive).. 

however, i find it strange that 190 (priority 3) is being processed slower than 189 (priority 4) https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm#a






mamunvega said:


> An observation !!
> 
> Since late Jan'14, ppl are getting delay emails, that means, in the half way of the financial year, they saw the cap to be reached....if you observe previous 489 invitations per round, it was around 100 per month...so maximum visa consumed by 190ers....if half of these 190 applicants got stuck up at middle of this year...i can imagine it wouldn't be easy in next year too...in the meantime, many ppl applied for the same. Since, there is no correct pattern how DIBP processes the applications, many old applications might be left unattended....only God know, when this plight would be over.... ray:


----------



## mmn

gigs1981 said:


> No good news for today i guess :nono: :nono:


:clap2::clap2::clap2:....there's one good news for 189

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-5711.html


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

what is the usual CO allocation time these days? I am entering 8th week now.


----------



## _shel

darbar1409 said:


> how can i remove a post?


You cant but I can  hence why we have a *'no personal details' *rule.


----------



## Waqarali20005

_shel said:


> You cant but I can  hence why we have a *'no personal details' *rule.


you should....


----------



## Sandeep V

*Hellouah!*

Hello there fellow 189 & 190 ians, 

I'm new to this community. Have been a silent follower of this thread. Listing below my signature with the timelines. 

Goodluck to all who are expecting the golden email..!!

Cheers!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


190 - ICT Business Analyst - VIC Sponsorship

IELTS- Overall-8 ~~~ACS Positive-4th September 2013~~~EOI Lodged-23-Oct-2013~~~Invitation to apply from VIC-31st-Oct-2013~~~Application Lodged-26-Dec-2013~~~CO Assigned-11th-Feb-2013~~~Meds & PCC Done-14th-Mar-2013~~~Delay Email -14th March~~~ Visa Grant -Awaited!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rajajessie

mamunvega said:


> An observation !!
> 
> Since late Jan'14, ppl are getting delay emails, that means, in the half way of the financial year, they saw the cap to be reached....if you observe previous 489 invitations per round, it was around 100 per month...so maximum visa consumed by 190ers....if half of these 190 applicants got stuck up at middle of this year...i can imagine it wouldn't be easy in next year too...in the meantime, many ppl applied for the same. Since, there is no correct pattern how DIBP processes the applications, many old applications might be left unattended....only God know, when this plight would be over.... ray:


Hey Mate,

Your thread made me go wonder and certainly its a thought worth discussing.
I did some research and came up with the following facts:-

State/territory and regional Nominated Category seats [28,850] 

July 2013 - Dec 2013 [First Six Months]
Total: 8171 invitation (190: 7168, 489:1003) [Its the number of invitation issued only]

July 2013 - March [First Nine Months] 
Total: 11354 Visa invitation (190: 9843, 489:1511) [Its the number of invitation issued only]

So we can deduce that in Jan+Feb+Mar they issued : 3183 (190: 2675, 489: 508) which presents the view that certainly the invites have dried which means they know the backlog.

My understanding and prediction (with hope): They understand the pending applications, so even if we enter in July (new migration programme begins), the invites will be given very calculatively and it will get difficult to secure the state sponsorship.

Now Just for fun: While doing this research i found a mathematical error in their past reports (Please see attached)

Cheers,
R


----------



## msohaibkhan

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> what is the usual CO allocation time these days? I am entering 8th week now.


Bro, I have entered by 11th week, still there are no signs of CO, despite the fact that I haven't done medical or front loaded PCC. I am expecting to hear from them at least for these two documents.


----------



## sunnyboi

msohaibkhan said:


> Bro, I have entered by 11th week, still there are no signs of CO, despite the fact that I haven't done medical or front loaded PCC. I am expecting to hear from them at least for these two documents.


This is indeed bad. Guess it's best to call them up and let them know that you need a CO since it's beyond the regular timeline.


----------



## darbar1409

Every morning rise with a hope to receive a golden mail and the worst thing is that at this stage not at all able to concentrate on the current job.


----------



## darbar1409

msohaibkhan said:


> Bro, I have entered by 11th week, still there are no signs of CO, despite the fact that I haven't done medical or front loaded PCC. I am expecting to hear from them at least for these two documents.


i hope tht you have atleast uploaded other available documents.


----------



## SuperDuperMan

I hear you buddy.. i hear you.. 



darbar1409 said:


> Every morning rise with a hope to receive a golden mail and the worst thing is that at this stage not at all able to concentrate on the current job.


----------



## msohaibkhan

sunnyboi said:


> This is indeed bad. Guess it's best to call them up and let them know that you need a CO since it's beyond the regular timeline.


Since they have officially published that cases upto March 1, 2014 have been allocated, so I guess I should wait till the next update. Moreover, based on feedback from other candidates, its totally useless to call them now a days because of 2 reasons

1) the holding time is very lengthy i.e. upto an hour
2) they don't give advice on CO allocation anymore (a friend experienced that)


----------



## msohaibkhan

darbar1409 said:


> i hope tht you have atleast uploaded other available documents.


yes dude I have uploaded all other docs. Have holded medical & PCC purposely to get the max possible initial entry date. I also thought that skipping a doc or two would be a good idea to hear from CO and to know if CO is allocated.


----------



## sunnyboi

msohaibkhan said:


> Since they have officially published that cases upto March 1, 2014 have been allocated, so I guess I should wait till the next update. Moreover, based on feedback from other candidates, its totally useless to call them now a days because of 2 reasons
> 
> 1) the holding time is very lengthy i.e. upto an hour
> 2) they don't give advice on CO allocation anymore (a friend experienced that)


Hmmm.... Yeah, 2 more weeks of wait then. It's true regarding holding time. Few also have mentioned that letting them know that there is no CO for so long has helped them to get one allotted. So, no harm in giving a call I guess.


----------



## delvy

rajajessie said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> Your thread made me go wonder and certainly its a thought worth discussing.
> I did some research and came up with the following facts:-
> 
> State/territory and regional Nominated Category seats [28,850]
> 
> July 2013 - Dec 2013 [First Six Months]
> Total: 8171 invitation (190: 7168, 489:1003) [Its the number of invitation issued only]
> 
> July 2013 - March [First Nine Months]
> Total: 11354 Visa invitation (190: 9843, 489:1511) [Its the number of invitation issued only]
> 
> So we can deduce that in Jan+Feb+Mar they issued : 3183 (190: 2675, 489: 508) which presents the view that certainly the invites have dried which means they know the backlog.
> 
> My understanding and prediction (with hope): They understand the pending applications, so even if we enter in July (new migration programme begins), the invites will be given very calculatively and it will get difficult to secure the state sponsorship.
> 
> Now Just for fun: While doing this research i found a mathematical error in their past reports (Please see attached)
> 
> Cheers,
> R


Hi
where this details can be fetched out like visa issued, etc


----------



## Bheema

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> sorry 4 that.... Query is our total experience is from 05/07 to 05/12. nw whn we submitted our application to vetassess on 11/13, according to their rule they will only access experience of last 5 years for skill assessment. keeping tht they hv come up with positive assessment, as they can only assess up to of 11/08. in there out come they mentioned full period 4 us thts 11/08 to 05/12. nw question comes of experience of 05/07 to 10/08 which is not in there rule so no assessment on that. nw dibp counts all yr experience in last 10 years, keeping tht in mind we hv claimed 10 points for our 5 years and 1 month experience. hope that CO see entire experience as skill experience what u guys says....



Hi Bhavin Bhai,

It is all tricky and confused process. I would like to share exactly what happen with me, I applied nsw state sponsorship claiming 3 years experience. The NSW case officer advised that they only do accept positive assessed period (Mine was Job ready programme one year). It is hard to believe brother.

I also enquired with DIBP too. They said only one year will be considered which is my assessed job ready programme.

According to my experience they only consider 3 years.

But please concern any expert. I am just sharing my experience. 


I read many forums in this website really helpful sometimes. some case officers decreased point 65 to 60 and granted visas. some people are not and turned down.


But mind one thing brother I am not adivising just sharing my knowledge. In your case sounds confusing to me.

Wish you good luck bro


----------



## mmn

darbar1409 said:


> Every morning rise with a hope to receive a golden mail and the worst thing is that at this stage not at all able to concentrate on the current job.


:grouphug:.....i'm also in your group,count me in.


----------



## mamunvega

mamunvega said:


> An observation !!
> 
> Since late Jan'14, ppl are getting delay emails, that means, in the half way of the financial year, they saw the cap to be reached....if you observe previous 489 invitations per round, it was around 100 per month...so maximum visa consumed by 190ers....if half of these 190 applicants got stuck up at middle of this year...i can imagine it wouldn't be easy in next year too...in the meantime, many ppl applied for the same. Since, there is no correct pattern how DIBP processes the applications, many old applications might be left unattended....only God know, when this plight would be over.... ray:





rajajessie said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> Your thread made me go wonder and certainly its a thought worth discussing.
> I did some research and came up with the following facts:-
> 
> State/territory and regional Nominated Category seats [28,850]
> 
> July 2013 - Dec 2013 [First Six Months]
> Total: 8171 invitation (190: 7168, 489:1003) [Its the number of invitation issued only]
> 
> July 2013 - March [First Nine Months]
> Total: 11354 Visa invitation (190: 9843, 489:1511) [Its the number of invitation issued only]
> 
> So we can deduce that in Jan+Feb+Mar they issued : 3183 (190: 2675, 489: 508) which presents the view that certainly the invites have dried which means they know the backlog.
> 
> My understanding and prediction (with hope): They understand the pending applications, so even if we enter in July (new migration programme begins), the invites will be given very calculatively and it will get difficult to secure the state sponsorship.
> 
> Now Just for fun: While doing this research i found a mathematical error in their past reports (Please see attached)
> 
> Cheers,
> R



Thanks for your "Research and finding" on the incorrect number summation on DIBP Site...

Besides, these findings, Please don't forget about the recent Budget cut on Oz pensions, and other benefits..Govt is interested to make Australians work rather to bring in more foreign skilled migrants.In recent time, Unemployment is really high and real wage is really low as per past 17 years. in another news, i found, Tonny Abott is keen to Skilled migrants on 457 VISA because, they will stay in Ozland for short term and upon finishing their contract, they would leave. In future, Australia might implement Middle east work visa culture. You can stay in the there as long as you can work. Otherwise, you have to leave. 

Well, I am not a pessimistic person. I found these news on various leading Australian Newspaper and BBC news. 

Therefore, I have really calmed myself down. I often get restless in wondering when i would get the VISA. Now, I have put my expected time in August. 

The reason is very simple, they won't open their gate in July for everybody and let all the stranded or backlog applicants come to their country,thus, it would create an unnecessary pressure on job and housing markets. Rather, they will be tricky, they would slowly let one by one applicant come in to the Oz land and ,therefore, would maintain the balance.

So, according to my above view, anybody can plan their future based on present scenario rather being Dreamy about settling in Oz. Well, I know some of you would be lucky to get the PR within July but for HR country applicants, We are really living in a limbo...i sometimes feel like a Bimbooo...

Any comments would be appreciated..since this site is very much for discussion...


----------



## Pame

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> sorry 4 that.... Query is our total experience is from 05/07 to 05/12. nw whn we submitted our application to vetassess on 11/13, according to their rule they will only access experience of last 5 years for skill assessment. keeping tht they hv come up with positive assessment, as they can only assess up to of 11/08. in there out come they mentioned full period 4 us thts 11/08 to 05/12. nw question comes of experience of 05/07 to 10/08 which is not in there rule so no assessment on that. nw dibp counts all yr experience in last 10 years, keeping tht in mind we hv claimed 10 points for our 5 years and 1 month experience. hope that CO see entire experience as skill experience what u guys says....


Hi,

Is the total experience from the same employment or is it a different employment? If it is same employment, then no problem CO will sure consider the whole experience as they know vetassess rule. If it is from a different employment and they are not confident them they may ask u to go for a points test advisory from vetassess. 

In my opinion no need to worry and u can apply for a visa. 

regards


----------



## lichuc

..another Five Mondays to go....


----------



## chiku2006

mamunvega said:


> Thanks for your "Research and finding" on the incorrect number summation on DIBP Site...
> 
> Besides, these findings, Please don't forget about the recent Budget cut on Oz pensions, and other benefits..Govt is interested to make Australians work rather to bring in more foreign skilled migrants.In recent time, Unemployment is really high and real wage is really low as per past 17 years. in another news, i found, Tonny Abott is keen to Skilled migrants on 457 VISA because, they will stay in Ozland for short term and upon finishing their contract, they would leave. In future, Australia might implement Middle east work visa culture. You can stay in the there as long as you can work. Otherwise, you have to leave.
> 
> Well, I am not a pessimistic person. I found these news on various leading Australian Newspaper and BBC news.
> 
> Therefore, I have really calmed myself down. I often get restless in wondering when i would get the VISA. Now, I have put my expected time in August.
> 
> The reason is very simple, they won't open their gate in July for everybody and let all the stranded or backlog applicants come to their country,thus, it would create an unnecessary pressure on job and housing markets. Rather, they will be tricky, they would slowly let one by one applicant come in to the Oz land and ,therefore, would maintain the balance.
> 
> So, according to my above view, anybody can plan their future based on present scenario rather being Dreamy about settling in Oz. Well, I know some of you would be lucky to get the PR within July but for HR country applicants, We are really living in a limbo...i sometimes feel like a Bimbooo...
> 
> Any comments would be appreciated..since this site is very much for discussion...


Somehow, I don't agree with you.. its not going to be like opening of a flood gate that people will fly straight to Australia the moment they will get their grants. Every individual has its own set of responsibilities before one takes a big step of moving to a new country. Therefore, theory of people landing at the same time and putting pressure on limited resources is not acceptable to me atleast.

190 applicants are from different states and from different professions, SOL and SNOL are made in line to maintain equilibrium in the society and in the job sector... a lot of thinking is involved in making these lists and there are numerous reasons behind them.


----------



## lovetosmack

Bheema said:


> Hi Bhavin Bhai,
> 
> It is all tricky and confused process. I would like to share exactly what happen with me, I applied nsw state sponsorship claiming 3 years experience. The NSW case officer advised that they only do accept positive assessed period (Mine was Job ready programme one year). It is hard to believe brother.
> 
> I also enquired with DIBP too. They said only one year will be considered which is my assessed job ready programme.
> 
> According to my experience they only consider 3 years.
> 
> But please concern any expert. I am just sharing my experience.
> 
> 
> I read many forums in this website really helpful sometimes. some case officers decreased point 65 to 60 and granted visas. some people are not and turned down.
> 
> 
> But mind one thing brother I am not adivising just sharing my knowledge. In your case sounds confusing to me.
> 
> Wish you good luck bro


Thanks Bheema. At least you were able to make something out of that post. We did not understand to help. :bolt:


----------



## chiku2006

lichuc said:


> ..another Five Mondays to go....


Just five Mondays, yeahhhhh

Think positive dude !! Earlier it used to take ages, I have seen people in this forum who have got their grants after 3-4 years... patience is the virtue my friend !!

I know its easier said than done but we cant do anything about it, can we?


----------



## rajajessie

delvy said:


> Hi
> where this details can be fetched out like visa issued, etc


I got these invites data from:- SkillSelect
(Tab-Invitation Rounds/Previous Invitation Rounds) and regarding Visa issued, I am certain that their isn't any official source apart from these forums where you can get general ideas.


----------



## lichuc

chiku2006 said:


> Just five Mondays, yeahhhhh
> 
> Think positive dude !! Earlier it used to take ages, I have seen people in this forum who have got their grants after 3-4 years... patience is the virtue my friend !!
> 
> I know its easier said than done but we cant do anything about it, can we?


yes; chiku , we should think of positive side - though even months are matter sometimes. We can't do anything but hope for the day.


----------



## rajajessie

mamunvega said:


> Thanks for your "Research and finding" on the incorrect number summation on DIBP Site...
> 
> Besides, these findings, Please don't forget about the recent Budget cut on Oz pensions, and other benefits..Govt is interested to make Australians work rather to bring in more foreign skilled migrants.In recent time, Unemployment is really high and real wage is really low as per past 17 years. in another news, i found, Tonny Abott is keen to Skilled migrants on 457 VISA because, they will stay in Ozland for short term and upon finishing their contract, they would leave. In future, Australia might implement Middle east work visa culture. You can stay in the there as long as you can work. Otherwise, you have to leave.
> 
> Well, I am not a pessimistic person. I found these news on various leading Australian Newspaper and BBC news.
> 
> Therefore, I have really calmed myself down. I often get restless in wondering when i would get the VISA. Now, I have put my expected time in August.
> 
> The reason is very simple, they won't open their gate in July for everybody and let all the stranded or backlog applicants come to their country,thus, it would create an unnecessary pressure on job and housing markets. Rather, they will be tricky, they would slowly let one by one applicant come in to the Oz land and ,therefore, would maintain the balance.
> 
> So, according to my above view, anybody can plan their future based on present scenario rather being Dreamy about settling in Oz. Well, I know some of you would be lucky to get the PR within July but for HR country applicants, We are really living in a limbo...i sometimes feel like a Bimbooo...
> 
> Any comments would be appreciated..since this site is very much for discussion...


My Dear Friend,

I agree with your chain of thoughts, but I never concluded that the flood gates will be opened from July 2014. Rest regarding next year slots, I know atleast one thing that the quota hasn't changed much and especially for state/regional sponsorship slots are same.

So I would keep my optimism intact and would suggest you to be more hopeful as the golden email will find its way.

Lastly, I loved your rhyming scheme  

Cheers Mate!!


----------



## mamunvega

I THOUGHT BELOW 190 GRANT NEWS would cheer you up ...its from another forum...

[GSM 190 : Environmental Manager 139912] [Skills- Apr-27 June 2013] [IELTS - 17 Aug-2 Sep] [EOI - 7 Oct-14 Nov] [SS - 16 Oct-14 Nov] [Visa Lodge - 22 Nov] [CO - 14 Jan] [Medicals - 24 Jan 2014] [PCC - 24 Feb] GRANT - [today26th May] 

at least there was a 190 grant today....


----------



## gkkumar

mamunvega said:


> I THOUGHT BELOW 190 GRANT NEWS would cheer you up ...its from another forum...
> 
> [GSM 190 : Environmental Manager 139912] [Skills- Apr-27 June 2013] [IELTS - 17 Aug-2 Sep] [EOI - 7 Oct-14 Nov] [SS - 16 Oct-14 Nov] [Visa Lodge - 22 Nov] [CO - 14 Jan] [Medicals - 24 Jan 2014] [PCC - 24 Feb] GRANT - [today26th May]
> 
> at least there was a 190 grant today....


Thanks for sharing. Cheers!!


----------



## samdam

:second::flypig::hat::loco::flock:hoto::yo::washing::thumb:eep::tea::rockon::typing::spy::clap2:



mamunvega said:


> I THOUGHT BELOW 190 GRANT NEWS would cheer you up ...its from another forum...
> 
> [GSM 190 : Environmental Manager 139912] [Skills- Apr-27 June 2013] [IELTS - 17 Aug-2 Sep] [EOI - 7 Oct-14 Nov] [SS - 16 Oct-14 Nov] [Visa Lodge - 22 Nov] [CO - 14 Jan] [Medicals - 24 Jan 2014] [PCC - 24 Feb] GRANT - [today26th May]
> 
> at least there was a 190 grant today....


----------



## Usmann_

mamunvega said:


> I THOUGHT BELOW 190 GRANT NEWS would cheer you up ...its from another forum...
> 
> [GSM 190 : Environmental Manager 139912] [Skills- Apr-27 June 2013] [IELTS - 17 Aug-2 Sep] [EOI - 7 Oct-14 Nov] [SS - 16 Oct-14 Nov] [Visa Lodge - 22 Nov] [CO - 14 Jan] [Medicals - 24 Jan 2014] [PCC - 24 Feb] GRANT - [today26th May]
> 
> at least there was a 190 grant today....


Masha'Allah... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting... 
... IELTS training started...


----------



## mathota

10 weeks have passed and still no sign of CO

Timelines:

ICT support engineer||ACT SS Approved : 3rd march 2014||visa lodged : 18th of March 2014||CO : ?||grant : ?


----------



## dharma12

*Yahoo!!! Visa 190 Granted*

Hi friends,

May God bless you all. Right now I am on cloud nine. Quickly the story goes like this - As always, I was checking my email and guess what - I have been granted a 190 visa. Every morning, I have had checked my inbox, hoping to get that "Platinum Email" of the grant, and today first graceful thing that came through was it. 

I would like to thank you God for his blessings, my sweet family for their support and love, and the visa officer of course for the generosity, promptness and efficiency shown in delving with my case and granting the visa. 

I have been sneaking to this forum, with a positive spirit, for quite sometime now, so would like to express my gratitude to each and every contributor for his/her dedication to keep the hope alive. I will pray to God for a quick visa grant to you all. I think they are still granting 190 visa on a case-to-case basis. 

Good luck!!


----------



## rajfirst

dharma12 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> May God bless you all. Right now I am on cloud nine. Quickly the story goes like this - As always, I was checking my email and guess what - I have been granted a 190 visa. Every morning, I have had checked my inbox, hoping to get that "Platinum Email" of the grant, and today first graceful thing that came through was it.
> 
> I would like to thank you God for his blessings, my sweet family for their support and love, and the visa officer of course for the generosity, promptness and efficiency shown in delving with my case and granting the visa.
> 
> I have been sneaking to this forum, with a positive spirit, for quite sometime now, so would like to express my gratitude to each and every contributor for his/her dedication to keep the hope alive. I will pray to God for a quick visa grant to you all. I think they are still granting 190 visa on a case-to-case basis.
> 
> Good luck!!


Congrats Dharma12! 

Please share your your timelines. Also add when did you received delay mail!

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## Usmann_

dharma12 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> May God bless you all. Right now I am on cloud nine. Quickly the story goes like this - As always, I was checking my email and guess what - I have been granted a 190 visa. Every morning, I have had checked my inbox, hoping to get that "Platinum Email" of the grant, and today first graceful thing that came through was it.
> 
> I would like to thank you God for his blessings, my sweet family for their support and love, and the visa officer of course for the generosity, promptness and efficiency shown in delving with my case and granting the visa.
> 
> I have been sneaking to this forum, with a positive spirit, for quite sometime now, so would like to express my gratitude to each and every contributor for his/her dedication to keep the hope alive. I will pray to God for a quick visa grant to you all. I think they are still granting 190 visa on a case-to-case basis.
> 
> Good luck!!


congrats!! and Amen!! post ur timeline please 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting... 
... IELTS training started...


----------



## VidyaS

dharma12 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> May God bless you all. Right now I am on cloud nine. Quickly the story goes like this - As always, I was checking my email and guess what - I have been granted a 190 visa. Every morning, I have had checked my inbox, hoping to get that "Platinum Email" of the grant, and today first graceful thing that came through was it.
> 
> I would like to thank you God for his blessings, my sweet family for their support and love, and the visa officer of course for the generosity, promptness and efficiency shown in delving with my case and granting the visa.
> 
> I have been sneaking to this forum, with a positive spirit, for quite sometime now, so would like to express my gratitude to each and every contributor for his/her dedication to keep the hope alive. I will pray to God for a quick visa grant to you all. I think they are still granting 190 visa on a case-to-case basis.
> 
> Good luck!!


Congrats Dharma.. All the very best for your new life. Kindly share your timelines.


----------



## mamunvega

dharma12 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> May God bless you all. Right now I am on cloud nine. Quickly the story goes like this - As always, I was checking my email and guess what - I have been granted a 190 visa. Every morning, I have had checked my inbox, hoping to get that "Platinum Email" of the grant, and today first graceful thing that came through was it.
> 
> I would like to thank you God for his blessings, my sweet family for their support and love, and the visa officer of course for the generosity, promptness and efficiency shown in delving with my case and granting the visa.
> 
> I have been sneaking to this forum, with a positive spirit, for quite sometime now, so would like to express my gratitude to each and every contributor for his/her dedication to keep the hope alive. I will pray to God for a quick visa grant to you all. I think they are still granting 190 visa on a case-to-case basis.
> 
> Good luck!!


Please share below things-

1) your timeline please

2) When did you upload docs..is it after CO request or frontload?? When did you upload F80?

3) Did you receive any delay email? 

Cheers..:hail:


----------



## darbar1409

dharma12 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> May God bless you all. Right now I am on cloud nine. Quickly the story goes like this - As always, I was checking my email and guess what - I have been granted a 190 visa. Every morning, I have had checked my inbox, hoping to get that "Platinum Email" of the grant, and today first graceful thing that came through was it.
> 
> I would like to thank you God for his blessings, my sweet family for their support and love, and the visa officer of course for the generosity, promptness and efficiency shown in delving with my case and granting the visa.
> 
> I have been sneaking to this forum, with a positive spirit, for quite sometime now, so would like to express my gratitude to each and every contributor for his/her dedication to keep the hope alive. I will pray to God for a quick visa grant to you all. I think they are still granting 190 visa on a case-to-case basis.
> 
> Good luck!!


congratulation buddy and thanks for your update as it gives a ray of hope to all of us who are waiting their turn.
I understand you might be busy after getting that dreamed mail yet request you to please share your timeline.


----------



## dharma12

rajfirst said:


> Congrats Dharma12!
> 
> Please share your your timelines. Also add when did you received delay mail!
> 
> Thanks,
> Raj


Thanks for your email. Please see below.

-------------------------------------------------

Timelines: Thought process - Feb 2013; IELTS: April 2013 - 8 overall; Skill Assessment - Sep 2013; SS from WA - October 2013; EOI- October 2013; Application Lodged: October 2013; front loaded mostly all documents, except a PCC; CO: Dec 2013; PCC-July-Dec 2013 (from different countries); Medical- August 2013; Visa grant - May 2014 Yay!!!!


----------



## chiku2006

dharma12 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> May God bless you all. Right now I am on cloud nine. Quickly the story goes like this - As always, I was checking my email and guess what - I have been granted a 190 visa. Every morning, I have had checked my inbox, hoping to get that "Platinum Email" of the grant, and today first graceful thing that came through was it.
> 
> I would like to thank you God for his blessings, my sweet family for their support and love, and the visa officer of course for the generosity, promptness and efficiency shown in delving with my case and granting the visa.
> 
> I have been sneaking to this forum, with a positive spirit, for quite sometime now, so would like to express my gratitude to each and every contributor for his/her dedication to keep the hope alive. I will pray to God for a quick visa grant to you all. I think they are still granting 190 visa on a case-to-case basis.
> 
> Good luck!!


Very good news indeed, all the best buddy and enjoy your life !!


----------



## chiku2006

dharma12 said:


> Thanks for your email. Please see below.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> Timelines: Thought process - Feb 2013; IELTS: April 2013 - 8 overall; Skill Assessment - Sep 2013; SS from WA - October 2013; EOI- October 2013; Application Lodged: October 2013; front loaded mostly all documents, except a PCC; CO: Dec 2013; PCC-July-Dec 2013 (from different countries); Medical- August 2013; Visa grant - May 2014 Yay!!!!


Why your application took so much of time, are you from high risk country? ?


----------



## dharma12

mamunvega said:


> Please share below things-
> 
> 1) your timeline please
> 
> 2) When did you upload docs..is it after CO request or frontload?? When did you upload F80?
> 
> 3) Did you receive any delay email?
> 
> Cheers..:hail:


Hi,

Yes I uploaded form 80, along with other documents;
Yes, I did get a delay email earlier this month.


----------



## dharma12

chiku2006 said:


> Why your application took so much of time, are you from high risk country? ?


Though from a high risk country, I was an onshore applicant and my application was all clear. I was waiting for our lucky new born to be added on the application; hence, the delay.


----------



## chiku2006

dharma12 said:


> Though from a high risk country, I was an onshore applicant and my application was all clear. I was waiting for our lucky new born to be added on the application; hence, the delay.


Oh wow, all the best mate and enjoy the moment with your family !!


----------



## Sandeep V

dharma12 said:


> Though from a high risk country, I was an onshore applicant and my application was all clear. I was waiting for our lucky new born to be added on the application; hence, the delay.


Congratulations Dharma! It indeed is a great news! all the every best to you and family!

Cheers!


----------



## prseeker

Congrats dharma , Best of luck with your future plans .
Finally a grant news this week .

Keep it rolling guys


----------



## dharma12

prseeker said:


> Congrats dharma , Best of luck with your future plans .
> Finally a grant news this week .
> 
> Keep it rolling guys


Thanks pr seeker and everyone else for their compliments. Honestly, it was an amazing breakthrough...
-------------------------------------------------
Timelines: Thought process - Feb 2013; IELTS: April 2013 - 8 overall; Skill Assessment - Sep 2013; SS from WA - October 2013; EOI- October 2013; Application Lodged: October 2013; front loaded mostly all documents, except a PCC; CO: Dec 2013; PCC-July-Dec 2013 (from different countries); Medical- August 2013; Visa grant - May 2014 Yay!!!!


----------



## Hunter85

lately only 190s from 2013s are getting approved, that is strange, are we all going to wait for 1 year? 190 should be the fastest visa but i guess they are changing this


----------



## carthik.annayan

Guys, 

Lets hope for the best, i got some updates about 190 invites(EOI Invites) being issues still... So, fingers crossed.

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## Deejay_TNT

dharma12 said:


> Thanks for your email. Please see below.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> Timelines: Thought process - Feb 2013; IELTS: April 2013 - 8 overall; Skill Assessment - Sep 2013; SS from WA - October 2013; EOI- October 2013; Application Lodged: October 2013; front loaded mostly all documents, except a PCC; CO: Dec 2013; PCC-July-Dec 2013 (from different countries); Medical- August 2013; Visa grant - May 2014 Yay!!!!


According to your timeline, your Initial Entry Date (IED) is July 2014??? Less than 2 months left?


----------



## chiku2006

Deejay_TNT said:


> According to your timeline, your Initial Entry Date (IED) is July 2014??? Less than 2 months left?


Hey Deejay

Good to see you after a longtime, how r things buddy?

I believe he is an onshore applicant, so IED wont make a difference to him.

Chiku


----------



## Hunter85

can anyone share the link for the latest updates and announcements of DIAC?

Like CO allocations etc...


----------



## gkkumar

dharma12 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> May God bless you all. Right now I am on cloud nine. Quickly the story goes like this - As always, I was checking my email and guess what - I have been granted a 190 visa. Every morning, I have had checked my inbox, hoping to get that "Platinum Email" of the grant, and today first graceful thing that came through was it.
> 
> I would like to thank you God for his blessings, my sweet family for their support and love, and the visa officer of course for the generosity, promptness and efficiency shown in delving with my case and granting the visa.
> 
> I have been sneaking to this forum, with a positive spirit, for quite sometime now, so would like to express my gratitude to each and every contributor for his/her dedication to keep the hope alive. I will pray to God for a quick visa grant to you all. I think they are still granting 190 visa on a case-to-case basis.
> 
> Good luck!!


Congrats Dharma !!


----------



## samdam

dharma12 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> May God bless you all. Right now I am on cloud nine. Quickly the story goes like this - As always, I was checking my email and guess what - I have been granted a 190 visa. Every morning, I have had checked my inbox, hoping to get that "Platinum Email" of the grant, and today first graceful thing that came through was it.
> 
> I would like to thank you God for his blessings, my sweet family for their support and love, and the visa officer of course for the generosity, promptness and efficiency shown in delving with my case and granting the visa.
> 
> I have been sneaking to this forum, with a positive spirit, for quite sometime now, so would like to express my gratitude to each and every contributor for his/her dedication to keep the hope alive. I will pray to God for a quick visa grant to you all. I think they are still granting 190 visa on a case-to-case basis.
> 
> Good luck!!


congrats

:flypig::spy::loco::dance:hoto::flock::hat:lane::clap2::bump2::rockon:eace::bounce::flame:


----------



## chiku2006

Hunter85 said:


> lately only 190s from 2013s are getting approved, that is strange, are we all going to wait for 1 year? 190 should be the fastest visa but i guess they are changing this


I have observed that 190 has been granted till Jan 14 applicants except an exception of ozbabe, who was a February 14 applicant... I haven't seen any other Feb applicant getting grant in last many weeks..


----------



## Deejay_TNT

chiku2006 said:


> Hey Deejay
> 
> Good to see you after a longtime, how r things buddy?
> 
> I believe he is an onshore applicant, so IED wont make a difference to him.
> 
> Chiku


Thanks, Chiku!
Good to be back.
I'm not quite following the thread anymore. I know I'll have to wait for July, so no excitement for my anymore - just waiting (well, only a lil more than a month left anyway).

Thank you for the clarification. I see still almost all of the grants go to those whose docs are to expire soon (well, so far I've seen 3 notable exceptions to the rule). So is the case this time (for an onshore applicant).

Anyway, wishing y'all a speedy grant. Not much longer - and we will all get it.


----------



## samdam

Hunter85 said:


> lately only 190s from 2013s are getting approved, that is strange, are we all going to wait for 1 year? 190 should be the fastest visa but i guess they are changing this


Chill bro!! They are late 2013 oct nov dec, they were stuck thanks to the grand christmas celebrations, 10 days in december and 12 days in january go with no progress!!


----------



## chiku2006

Deejay_TNT said:


> Thanks, Chiku!
> Good to be back.
> I'm not quite following the thread anymore. I know I'll have to wait for July, so no excitement for my anymore - just waiting (well, only a lil more than a month left anyway).
> 
> Thank you for the clarification. I see still almost all of the grants go to those whose docs are to expire soon (well, so far I've seen 3 notable exceptions to the rule). So is the case this time (for an onshore applicant).
> 
> Anyway, wishing y'all a speedy grant. Not much longer - and we will all get it.


I know a very short time left for our grants and I think I need to get rid of this android app from my phone. It rings after every few minutes and you tend to check it even if you don't want to .. you know what I mean.


----------



## chiku2006

samdam said:


> Chill bro!! They are late 2013 oct nov dec, they were stuck thanks to the grand christmas celebrations, 10 days in december and 12 days in january go with no progress!!


I am chilling out dude, I just shared my observation that's all... I am not in a hurry !


----------



## mmn

mamunvega said:


> I THOUGHT BELOW 190 GRANT NEWS would cheer you up ...its from another forum...
> 
> [GSM 190 : Environmental Manager 139912] [Skills- Apr-27 June 2013] [IELTS - 17 Aug-2 Sep] [EOI - 7 Oct-14 Nov] [SS - 16 Oct-14 Nov] [Visa Lodge - 22 Nov] [CO - 14 Jan] [Medicals - 24 Jan 2014] [PCC - 24 Feb] GRANT - [today26th May]
> 
> at least there was a 190 grant today....


:thumb::thumb::thumb:......thanks for sharing, BTW is he onshore or offshore??


----------



## mamunvega

mmn said:


> :thumb::thumb::thumb:......thanks for sharing, BTW is he onshore or offshore??


Offshore. SS-South Australia.


----------



## dharma12

Deejay_TNT said:


> According to your timeline, your Initial Entry Date (IED) is July 2014??? Less than 2 months left?


Hi Deejay,

I am an onshore applicant, so it doesn't apply to me.

Cheers

------------------------
Timelines: Thought process - Feb 2013; IELTS: April 2013 - 8 overall; Skill Assessment - Sep 2013; SS from WA - October 2013; EOI- October 2013; Application Lodged: October 2013; front loaded mostly all documents, except a PCC; CO: Dec 2013; PCC-July-Dec 2013 (from different countries); Medical- August 2013; Visa grant - May 2014 Yay!!!!


----------



## dharma12

samdam said:


> congrats
> 
> :flypig::spy::loco::dance:hoto::flock::hat:lane::clap2::bump2::rockon:eace::bounce::flame:


Thanks Samdam. Hope you will get urs soon. Good luck!

--------------
Timelines: Thought process - Feb 2013; IELTS: April 2013 - 8 overall; Skill Assessment - Sep 2013; SS from WA - October 2013; EOI- October 2013; Application Lodged: October 2013; front loaded mostly all documents, except a PCC; CO: Dec 2013; PCC-July-Dec 2013 (from different countries); Medical- August 2013; Visa grant - May 2014 Yay!!!!


----------



## Santhosh.15

dharma12 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> May God bless you all. Right now I am on cloud nine. Quickly the story goes like this - As always, I was checking my email and guess what - I have been granted a 190 visa. Every morning, I have had checked my inbox, hoping to get that "Platinum Email" of the grant, and today first graceful thing that came through was it.
> 
> I would like to thank you God for his blessings, my sweet family for their support and love, and the visa officer of course for the generosity, promptness and efficiency shown in delving with my case and granting the visa.
> 
> I have been sneaking to this forum, with a positive spirit, for quite sometime now, so would like to express my gratitude to each and every contributor for his/her dedication to keep the hope alive. I will pray to God for a quick visa grant to you all. I think they are still granting 190 visa on a case-to-case basis.
> 
> Good luck!!


Congrats mate....Good luck....


----------



## samdam

dharma12 said:


> Thanks Samdam. Hope you will get urs soon. Good luck!
> 
> --------------
> Timelines: Thought process - Feb 2013; IELTS: April 2013 - 8 overall; Skill Assessment - Sep 2013; SS from WA - October 2013; EOI- October 2013; Application Lodged: October 2013; front loaded mostly all documents, except a PCC; CO: Dec 2013; PCC-July-Dec 2013 (from different countries); Medical- August 2013; Visa grant - May 2014 Yay!!!!



Thank you, all the best with your rest of the plans


----------



## lichuc

dharma12 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> May God bless you all. Right now I am on cloud nine. Quickly the story goes like this - As always, I was checking my email and guess what - I have been granted a 190 visa. Every morning, I have had checked my inbox, hoping to get that "Platinum Email" of the grant, and today first graceful thing that came through was it.
> 
> I would like to thank you God for his blessings, my sweet family for their support and love, and the visa officer of course for the generosity, promptness and efficiency shown in delving with my case and granting the visa.
> 
> I have been sneaking to this forum, with a positive spirit, for quite sometime now, so would like to express my gratitude to each and every contributor for his/her dedication to keep the hope alive. I will pray to God for a quick visa grant to you all. I think they are still granting 190 visa on a case-to-case basis.
> 
> Good luck!!


congratulations- all the very best for your future life in Auz land..:car:


----------



## Sandy J

dharma12 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> May God bless you all. Right now I am on cloud nine. Quickly the story goes like this - As always, I was checking my email and guess what - I have been granted a 190 visa. Every morning, I have had checked my inbox, hoping to get that "Platinum Email" of the grant, and today first graceful thing that came through was it.
> 
> I would like to thank you God for his blessings, my sweet family for their support and love, and the visa officer of course for the generosity, promptness and efficiency shown in delving with my case and granting the visa.
> 
> I have been sneaking to this forum, with a positive spirit, for quite sometime now, so would like to express my gratitude to each and every contributor for his/her dedication to keep the hope alive. I will pray to God for a quick visa grant to you all. I think they are still granting 190 visa on a case-to-case basis.
> 
> Good luck!!


Congo Dharma


----------



## Waqarali20005

7.142857143 weeks officially since i lodged the visa. No sign of CO allocation as yet....


----------



## msohaibkhan

Waqarali20005 said:


> 7.142857143 weeks officially since i lodged the visa. No sign of CO allocation as yet....


10.286 weeks since I lodged, yet to hear from CO.


----------



## gkkumar

*Stock Market collapse in the sight ???!!!*

new thread created.


----------



## Waqarali20005

msohaibkhan said:


> 10.286 weeks since I lodged, yet to hear from CO.


should we email some one regarding CO allocation?


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

well the immi.gov.au website says that all the cases till 1st march 2014 have been allocated and this information was updated on 19th may with next update in mid june. can anybody tell us what did they say in their previous update. i am trying to ascertain the to what dates they will be allocating the applications in the next update.


----------



## Sandeep V

*Grant Notification*

Hello folks,

I just woke up to one of the best mornings i've ever had! Yes, the long awaited golden grant email has arrived in my inbox !! :flame: My IED is March 2015. 

Though I've only been a silent follower of the thread, I have noticed that most of "_what i felt were my concerns_" were already discussed and sorted out by you guys in your posts and all I had to do was to read through, feel good and sit back to wait for the grant!

I would really like to thank all of you and wish you all a very speedy grants at the soonest.:thumb::thumb:

I have updated my signature with the new timelines. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261111-ICT Business Analyst - 


IELTS-27th-Jul-2013 Overall-8.0 L-8.5 R-9.0 W-7.0 S-7.5~~~ACS Positive-4th September 2013~~~EOI Lodged-23-Oct-2013~~~Invitation to apply from VIC-31st-Oct-2013~~~Application Lodged-26-Dec-2013~~~CO Assigned-11th-Feb-2013~~~Meds & PCC Done-14th-Mar-2013~~~Delay Email -14th March~~~ Visa Grant - 28th May~~IED - March 2015


----------



## Santhosh.15

Sandeep V said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I just woke up to one of the best mornings i've ever had! Yes, the long awaited golden grant email has arrived in my inbox !! :flame: My IED is March 2015.
> 
> Though I've only been a silent follower of the thread, I have noticed that most of "what i felt were my concerns" were already discussed and sorted out by you guys in your posts and all I had to do was to read through, feel good and sit back to wait for the grant!
> 
> I would really like to thank all of you and wish you all a very speedy grants at the soonest.:thumb::thumb:
> 
> I have updated my signature with the new timelines.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 261111-ICT Business Analyst -
> 
> IELTS-27th-Jul-2013 Overall-8.0 L-8.5 R-9.0 W-7.0 S-7.5~~~ACS Positive-4th September 2013~~~EOI Lodged-23-Oct-2013~~~Invitation to apply from VIC-31st-Oct-2013~~~Application Lodged-26-Dec-2013~~~CO Assigned-11th-Feb-2013~~~Meds & PCC Done-14th-Mar-2013~~~Delay Email -14th March~~~ Visa Grant - 28th May~~IED - March 2015


Hi Sandeep

Great news buddy.....Wish u good luck....

Let the party begins....


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

Sandeep V said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I just woke up to one of the best mornings i've ever had! Yes, the long awaited golden grant email has arrived in my inbox !! :flame: My IED is March 2015.
> 
> Though I've only been a silent follower of the thread, I have noticed that most of "_what i felt were my concerns_" were already discussed and sorted out by you guys in your posts and all I had to do was to read through, feel good and sit back to wait for the grant!
> 
> I would really like to thank all of you and wish you all a very speedy grants at the soonest.:thumb::thumb:
> 
> I have updated my signature with the new timelines.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 261111-ICT Business Analyst -
> 
> 
> IELTS-27th-Jul-2013 Overall-8.0 L-8.5 R-9.0 W-7.0 S-7.5~~~ACS Positive-4th September 2013~~~EOI Lodged-23-Oct-2013~~~Invitation to apply from VIC-31st-Oct-2013~~~Application Lodged-26-Dec-2013~~~CO Assigned-11th-Feb-2013~~~Meds & PCC Done-14th-Mar-2013~~~Delay Email -14th March~~~ Visa Grant - 28th May~~IED - March 2015


Congratulations. Best of luck


----------



## jestin684

Sandeep V said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I just woke up to one of the best mornings i've ever had! Yes, the long awaited golden grant email has arrived in my inbox !! :flame: My IED is March 2015.
> 
> Though I've only been a silent follower of the thread, I have noticed that most of "what i felt were my concerns" were already discussed and sorted out by you guys in your posts and all I had to do was to read through, feel good and sit back to wait for the grant!
> 
> I would really like to thank all of you and wish you all a very speedy grants at the soonest.:thumb::thumb:
> 
> I have updated my signature with the new timelines.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 261111-ICT Business Analyst -
> 
> IELTS-27th-Jul-2013 Overall-8.0 L-8.5 R-9.0 W-7.0 S-7.5~~~ACS Positive-4th September 2013~~~EOI Lodged-23-Oct-2013~~~Invitation to apply from VIC-31st-Oct-2013~~~Application Lodged-26-Dec-2013~~~CO Assigned-11th-Feb-2013~~~Meds & PCC Done-14th-Mar-2013~~~Delay Email -14th March~~~ Visa Grant - 28th May~~IED - March 2015


Congrats Mate.......Wishing u luck.......


----------



## Sandeep V

Thank you Guys! Its just a beginning of new season in our lives, gotta plan up for the rest. 

Goodluck to you guys, am sure the grant emails would flow in the coming days !! 

But for now its Beers, Beers and more Beers!!

Cheers!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261111-ICT Business Analyst -

IELTS-27th-Jul-2013 Overall-8.0 L-8.5 R-9.0 W-7.0 S-7.5~~~ACS Positive-4th September 2013~~~EOI Lodged-23-Oct-2013~~~Invitation to apply from VIC-31st-Oct-2013~~~Application Lodged-26-Dec-2013~~~CO Assigned-11th-Feb-2013~~~Meds & PCC Done-14th-Mar-2013~~~Delay Email -14th March~~~ Visa Grant - 28th May~~IED - March 2015


----------



## samdam

Sandeep V said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I just woke up to one of the best mornings i've ever had! Yes, the long awaited golden grant email has arrived in my inbox !! :flame: My IED is March 2015.
> 
> Though I've only been a silent follower of the thread, I have noticed that most of "_what i felt were my concerns_" were already discussed and sorted out by you guys in your posts and all I had to do was to read through, feel good and sit back to wait for the grant!
> 
> I would really like to thank all of you and wish you all a very speedy grants at the soonest.:thumb::thumb:
> 
> I have updated my signature with the new timelines.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 261111-ICT Business Analyst -
> 
> 
> IELTS-27th-Jul-2013 Overall-8.0 L-8.5 R-9.0 W-7.0 S-7.5~~~ACS Positive-4th September 2013~~~EOI Lodged-23-Oct-2013~~~Invitation to apply from VIC-31st-Oct-2013~~~Application Lodged-26-Dec-2013~~~CO Assigned-11th-Feb-2013~~~Meds & PCC Done-14th-Mar-2013~~~Delay Email -14th March~~~ Visa Grant - 28th May~~IED - March 2015



Congratulations mate!


----------



## VidyaS

Sandeep V said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I just woke up to one of the best mornings i've ever had! Yes, the long awaited golden grant email has arrived in my inbox !! :flame: My IED is March 2015.
> 
> Though I've only been a silent follower of the thread, I have noticed that most of "_what i felt were my concerns_" were already discussed and sorted out by you guys in your posts and all I had to do was to read through, feel good and sit back to wait for the grant!
> 
> I would really like to thank all of you and wish you all a very speedy grants at the soonest.:thumb::thumb:
> 
> I have updated my signature with the new timelines.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 261111-ICT Business Analyst -
> 
> 
> IELTS-27th-Jul-2013 Overall-8.0 L-8.5 R-9.0 W-7.0 S-7.5~~~ACS Positive-4th September 2013~~~EOI Lodged-23-Oct-2013~~~Invitation to apply from VIC-31st-Oct-2013~~~Application Lodged-26-Dec-2013~~~CO Assigned-11th-Feb-2013~~~Meds & PCC Done-14th-Mar-2013~~~Delay Email -14th March~~~ Visa Grant - 28th May~~IED - March 2015


Congrats Sandeep.. Great news!! Wish you all the very best for your new life.


----------



## chiku2006

Sandeep V said:


> Thank you Guys! Its just a beginning of new season in our lives, gotta plan up for the rest.
> 
> Goodluck to you guys, am sure the grant emails would flow in the coming days !!
> 
> But for now its Beers, Beers and more Beers!!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 261111-ICT Business Analyst -
> 
> IELTS-27th-Jul-2013 Overall-8.0 L-8.5 R-9.0 W-7.0 S-7.5~~~ACS Positive-4th September 2013~~~EOI Lodged-23-Oct-2013~~~Invitation to apply from VIC-31st-Oct-2013~~~Application Lodged-26-Dec-2013~~~CO Assigned-11th-Feb-2013~~~Meds & PCC Done-14th-Mar-2013~~~Delay Email -14th March~~~ Visa Grant - 28th May~~IED - March 2015


Congrats Sandeep!! Enjoy toue beers


----------



## Tejil

Sandeep V said:


> Thank you Guys! Its just a beginning of new season in our lives, gotta plan up for the rest.
> 
> Goodluck to you guys, am sure the grant emails would flow in the coming days !!
> 
> But for now its Beers, Beers and more Beers!!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 261111-ICT Business Analyst -
> 
> IELTS-27th-Jul-2013 Overall-8.0 L-8.5 R-9.0 W-7.0 S-7.5~~~ACS Positive-4th September 2013~~~EOI Lodged-23-Oct-2013~~~Invitation to apply from VIC-31st-Oct-2013~~~Application Lodged-26-Dec-2013~~~CO Assigned-11th-Feb-2013~~~Meds & PCC Done-14th-Mar-2013~~~Delay Email -14th March~~~ Visa Grant - 28th May~~IED - March 2015


Congrats Sandeep
Would like to stay in touch with you 
Any personal details that you can share..contact no /email id? Pl
Tks


----------



## Davidjhon

hi...

ASKMOHIT is appropriate people. I filed my charge on 27th Dec. No e-mail obtained from CO and not even know CO allocated or not. One of the other participant informed that he got an e-mail from CO that Experienced Selected charge classification has restricted charge available for this system season. So it indicates they will work out how they can spread the available visas. So all 190 charge candidates has to delay and not to anxiety.

Even the charge allowance over this season then your system choice will be queued and will get once they start in This summer.


----------



## SS70011005

Sandeep V said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I just woke up to one of the best mornings i've ever had! Yes, the long awaited golden grant email has arrived in my inbox !! :flame: My IED is March 2015.
> 
> Though I've only been a silent follower of the thread, I have noticed that most of "_what i felt were my concerns_" were already discussed and sorted out by you guys in your posts and all I had to do was to read through, feel good and sit back to wait for the grant!
> 
> I would really like to thank all of you and wish you all a very speedy grants at the soonest.:thumb::thumb:
> 
> I have updated my signature with the new timelines.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 261111-ICT Business Analyst -
> 
> 
> IELTS-27th-Jul-2013 Overall-8.0 L-8.5 R-9.0 W-7.0 S-7.5~~~ACS Positive-4th September 2013~~~EOI Lodged-23-Oct-2013~~~Invitation to apply from VIC-31st-Oct-2013~~~Application Lodged-26-Dec-2013~~~CO Assigned-11th-Feb-2013~~~Meds & PCC Done-14th-Mar-2013~~~Delay Email -14th March~~~ Visa Grant - 28th May~~IED - March 2015


Congrats!!!


----------



## Waqarali20005

Sandeep V said:


> Thank you Guys! Its just a beginning of new season in our lives, gotta plan up for the rest.
> 
> Goodluck to you guys, am sure the grant emails would flow in the coming days !!
> 
> But for now its Beers, Beers and more Beers!!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 261111-ICT Business Analyst -
> 
> IELTS-27th-Jul-2013 Overall-8.0 L-8.5 R-9.0 W-7.0 S-7.5~~~ACS Positive-4th September 2013~~~EOI Lodged-23-Oct-2013~~~Invitation to apply from VIC-31st-Oct-2013~~~Application Lodged-26-Dec-2013~~~CO Assigned-11th-Feb-2013~~~Meds & PCC Done-14th-Mar-2013~~~Delay Email -14th March~~~ Visa Grant - 28th May~~IED - March 2015


Congrats Sandeep!!


----------



## msohaibkhan

Waqarali20005 said:


> should we email some one regarding CO allocation?


I don't think that there is any email address which can address queries regarding CO allocations.


----------



## msohaibkhan

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> well the immi.gov.au website says that all the cases till 1st march 2014 have been allocated and this information was updated on 19th may with next update in mid june. can anybody tell us what did they say in their previous update. i am trying to ascertain the to what dates they will be allocating the applications in the next update.


In previous update, they just mentioned that the COs were generally allocated in 7 weeks for subclass 190 visa. They didn't use to mention dates upto which the cases were allocated.


----------



## gigs1981

Sandeep V said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I just woke up to one of the best mornings i've ever had! Yes, the long awaited golden grant email has arrived in my inbox !! :flame: My IED is March 2015.
> 
> Though I've only been a silent follower of the thread, I have noticed that most of "_what i felt were my concerns_" were already discussed and sorted out by you guys in your posts and all I had to do was to read through, feel good and sit back to wait for the grant!
> 
> I would really like to thank all of you and wish you all a very speedy grants at the soonest.:thumb::thumb:


Congratzzz Sandeep
Wish u a great life ahead in down under


----------



## Waqarali20005

msohaibkhan said:


> I don't think that there is any email address which can address queries regarding CO allocations.


[email protected]


----------



## Hunter85

so today it is exactly 7 weeks for me no sign of CO, the real 3 months of waiting is starting i guess


----------



## Santhosh.15

Hunter85 said:


> so today it is exactly 7 weeks for me no sign of CO, the real 3 months of waiting is starting i guess


Welcome buddy. Don't give up. I am only in my 10th Week. As mentioned repeteadly here, Applicants who lodged visa post march, it is better to accept the fact that any sign of CO or grant not sooner than July, you do not get frustrated atleast on a daily basis.

Not to discourage you, but just a reality check !! Lets walk in this journey together.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## jestin684

17th week completed after visa lodgement......11th week after CO allocation......good test of patience.......


----------



## Hunter85

it seems so unfair to me that 190 has higher priority and most of the people select 190 so that they can have their visas faster processed but I am only seeing 189s getting grant, sometimes less than a month (and yes less than a month while they are offshore).

I only have 1 theory for this. They issued so many 190s that they realized they need to balance it with 189 and thats why they speeded up 189s....


----------



## Huss81

If somebody asks me to advice them for Australia migration, my first and foremost advice would be to start early! Lodge your application in the first week of July.... Though I just wonder, if the grants are given keeping in mind the total number of grants left and the number of months remaining in the financial year... I mean, somebody would be looking at that!?! 

It does not make sense that grants are exhausted much before the year comes to and end...


----------



## Hunter85

Next week you have your grant :thumb:



jestin684 said:


> 17th week completed after visa lodgement......11th week after CO allocation......good test of patience.......


----------



## Santhosh.15

jestin684 said:


> 17th week completed after visa lodgement......11th week after CO allocation......good test of patience.......


17 weeks ??? Jestin, i really wish and pray you to get grant in June my friend.

God bless.


----------



## jestin684

Hunter85 said:


> Next week you have your grant :thumb:


Hope so......fingers crossed......Lord have mercy.....


----------



## jestin684

Santhosh.15 said:


> 17 weeks ??? Jestin, i really wish and pray you to get grant in June my friend.
> 
> God bless.


Thanks mate......


----------



## lovetosmack

jestin684 said:


> 17th week completed after visa lodgement......11th week after CO allocation......good test of patience.......


What's your PCC & Meds dates ?


----------



## Huss81

let's hope all those people who are waiting for so long get some positive news in June!


----------



## Hunter85

Guys I tried it once but failed but I want to start again, please put your name and dates below, the tracking tool is good but I am not sure if everyone is updating it regularyly

VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/04/2014----------Hunter85------------???????????---------------------------


----------



## Waqarali20005

VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT

08/04/2014----------Hunter85------------???????????---------------------------
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005------------???????????---------------------------


----------



## mamunvega

VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT

08/04/2014----------Hunter85------------???????????---------------------------
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005------------???????????---------------------------
24.03.14---------mamunvega..........................??????????...................:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jestin684

lovetosmack said:


> What's your PCC & Meds dates ?


I did my pcc & medicals as soon as I lodged my visa application and uploaded them straight away......cant remember the exact dates.....normally from my past experience, once CO gets allocated and if all documents are already uploaded including the PCC and medicals, u get the grant in less than a week.....


----------



## chiku2006

jestin684 said:


> I did my pcc & medicals as soon as I lodged my visa application and uploaded them straight away......cant remember the exact dates.....normally from my past experience, once CO gets allocated and if all documents are already uploaded including the PCC and medicals, u get the grant in less than a week.....


Only in the case of 189 in today's time. .. I had uploaded everything before CO got allocated... today it's been precisely one month since CO contacted me by sending the delay email.


----------



## jestin684

mamunvega said:


> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
> 
> 08/04/2014----------Hunter85------------???????????---------------------------
> 07/04/2014----------waqarali20005------------???????????---------------------------
> 24.03.14---------mamunvega..........................??????????...................:fingerscrossed:


08/04/2014----------Hunter85------------???????????---------------------------
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005------------???????????---------------------------
24.03.14---------mamunvega..........................??????????...................:fingerscrossed:
30/01/2014--------jestin684------------20/03/2014---------???????


----------



## Hunter85

VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION----------------------GRANT

24/03/2014----------mamunvega--------??????????----------------------------:fingerscrossed:
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005-----???????????---------------------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85------------???????????---------------------------


----------



## jestin684

chiku2006 said:


> Only in the case of 189 in today's time. .. I had uploaded everything before CO got allocated... today it's been precisely one month since CO contacted me by sending the delay email.


Mate there is a delay in 190.....I am talking of the case when there were plenty of seats available for 190.....nobody knows, how they are issuing the visa grants.....there r two possibilities......either by profession or by the sequence of invitation issued.


----------



## jestin684

VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION----------------------GRANT
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014----------------------------???
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????----------------------------:fingerscrossed:
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????--------------------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------???????????---------------------------[/QUOTE]


----------



## rajfirst

VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION----------------------GRANT
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014----------------------------???
14/02/2014----------rajfirst-------------------26/03/2014--------------------------????
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????----------------------------:fingerscrossed:
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????--------------------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------???????????---------------------------


----------



## manueel

Hunter85 said:


> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION----------------------GRANT
> 
> 24/03/2014----------mamunvega--------??????????----------------------------:fingerscrossed:
> 07/04/2014----------waqarali20005-----???????????---------------------------
> 08/04/2014----------Hunter85------------???????????---------------------------


14/02/2014--------Manueel---------1/04/2014--------waiting..


----------



## gkkumar

Sandeep V said:


> Thank you Guys! Its just a beginning of new season in our lives, gotta plan up for the rest.
> 
> Goodluck to you guys, am sure the grant emails would flow in the coming days !!
> 
> But for now its Beers, Beers and more Beers!!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 261111-ICT Business Analyst -
> 
> IELTS-27th-Jul-2013 Overall-8.0 L-8.5 R-9.0 W-7.0 S-7.5~~~ACS Positive-4th September 2013~~~EOI Lodged-23-Oct-2013~~~Invitation to apply from VIC-31st-Oct-2013~~~Application Lodged-26-Dec-2013~~~CO Assigned-11th-Feb-2013~~~Meds & PCC Done-14th-Mar-2013~~~Delay Email -14th March~~~ Visa Grant - 28th May~~IED - March 2015


Beers beers beers cheers!!!! Congos mate!!!!!


----------



## jestin684

VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION----------------------GRANT
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014----------------------------???
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014--------------------------????
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014-------------------------waiting....
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????------------------------fingerscrossed:
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????--------------------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------???????????---------------------------[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hunter85

VISA_LODGED-------User---------------CO ALLOCATION----------------------GRANT
30/01/2014----------jestin684----------20/03/2014-------------------------????
14/02/2014----------Manueel------------01/04/2014-------------------------????
14/02/2014----------rajfirst-----------26/03/2014-------------------------????
24/03/2014----------mamunvega----------??????????-------------------------????
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005------?????????--------------------------????
08/04/2014----------Hunter85-----------???????????------------------------????


----------



## Alnaibii

Hunter85 said:


> it seems so unfair to me that 190 has higher priority and most of the people select 190 so that they can have their visas faster processed but I am only seeing 189s getting grant, sometimes less than a month (and yes less than a month while they are offshore).
> 
> I only have 1 theory for this. They issued so many 190s that they realized they need to balance it with 189 and thats why they speeded up 189s....


Hunter,

As DIBP stated, and everyone who received delay email confirmed, 190 visa has limited places left. 
Let alone the fact that 189 has more places than 190 in the first place, another main difference is that 189 works on invitation rounds, so they have a limited number of invitations each month. For 190, you are invited immediately as you receive nomination, so they do not have control over how many lodge the file each month. 

So, for each 189 that you see granted, there are hundreds of people who did not even get invitation yet.


----------



## jestin684

VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION----------------------GRANT

30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------------------- ???
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------------------- ???
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------------------- ???
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------------------- ??? 
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????--------------------------- ???
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------------------- ???


----------



## SS70011005

VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION----------------------GRANT

30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------------------- ???
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------------------- ???
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------------------- ???
06/03/2014----------SS70011005-----------??????????-------------------------- ???
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------------------- ??? 
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????--------------------------- ???
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------------------- ???


----------



## alaram

VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION----------------------GRANT
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------------------- ???
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------------------- ???
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------------------- ???
06/03/2014----------SS70011005-----------??????????-------------------------- ???
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????--------------------------  ??? 
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????--------------------------- ???
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------------------- ???
12/04/2014----------alaram---------------??????????--------------------------- ???


----------



## jerrychen

VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION----------------------GRANT
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------------------- ???
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------------------- ???
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------------------- ???
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------------------- ??? 
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------------------- ??? 
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????--------------------------- ???
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------------------- ???
12/04/2014----------alaram---------------??????????--------------------------- ???
06/05/2014----------SS70011005-----------??????????-------------------------- ???


----------



## SS70011005

alaram said:


> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION----------------------GRANT
> 30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------------------- ???
> 14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------------------- ???
> 14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------------------- ???
> 24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------------------- ???
> 07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????--------------------------- ???
> 08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------------------- ???
> 12/04/2014----------alaram---------------??????????--------------------------- ???
> 06/03/2014----------SS70011005-----------??????????-------------------------- ???


Correction.


----------



## Redtape

Alnaibii said:


> Hunter,
> 
> As DIBP stated, and everyone who received delay email confirmed, 190 visa has limited places left.
> Let alone the fact that 189 has more places than 190 in the first place, another main difference is that 189 works on invitation rounds, so they have a limited number of invitations each month. For 190, you are invited immediately as you receive nomination, so they do not have control over how many lodge the file each month.
> 
> So, for each 189 that you see granted, there are hundreds of people who did not even get invitation yet.


On top of this they should not have allowed SS for few occupations which is chocking the 190 process currently. It would be totally unfair for applicants who has their occupation listed on SS only but not on SOL. 

In my opinion perhaps DIBP should look into this or cap the number of invitations/visa approvals for those duplicated occupations.Coz at the end of the day you can't have all those same qualified professionals sitting together and hard to find a job.


----------



## alaram

VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION----------------------GRANT
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------------------- ???
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------------------- ???
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------------------- ???
06/03/2014----------SS70011005-----------??????????-------------------------- ???
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------------------- ???
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------------------- ??? 
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????--------------------------- ???
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------------------- ???
12/04/2014----------alaram---------------??????????--------------------------- ???

Updated


----------



## msohaibkhan

VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------GRANT------------Health/PCC
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------- ???
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------- ???
06/03/2014----------SS70011005-----------??????????------------- ???
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????------------- ???-------------No
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????------------ ???
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????------------- ??? 
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????-------------- ???
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------------------- ???
12/04/2014----------alaram---------------??????????--------------------------- ???


----------



## Hunter85

VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------GRANT------------Health/PCC
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------- ???
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------- ???
06/03/2014----------SS70011005-----------??????????------------- ???
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????------------- ???-------------No
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????------------ ???
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????------------- ??? 
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????-------------- ???
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????----------------???------------Yes
12/04/2014----------alaram---------------??????????--------------------------- ???


----------



## gkkumar

VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------GRANT------------Health/PCC
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------- ???
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------- ???
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014--------------???
06/03/2014----------SS70011005-----------??????????------------- ???
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????------------- ???-------------No
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????------------ ???
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????------------- ??? 
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????-------------- ???
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------------------- ???
12/04/2014----------alaram---------------??????????--------------------------- ???


----------



## darbar1409

gkkumar said:


> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------GRANT------------Health/PCC
> 30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???
> 14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------- ???
> 14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------- ???
> 20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014--------------???
> 06/03/2014----------SS70011005-----------??????????------------- ???
> 16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????------------- ???-------------No
> 24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????------------ ???
> 24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????------------- ???
> 07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????-------------- ???
> 08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------------------- ???
> 12/04/2014----------alaram---------------??????????--------------------------- ???


30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------- ???
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------- ???
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014--------------???
06/03/2014----------SS70011005-----------??????????------------- ???
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????------------- ???-------------No
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????------------ ???
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????------------- ??? 
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????-------------- ???
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------------------- ???
12/04/2014----------alaram---------------??????????--------------------------- ???
28/02/2014----------darbar1409---------28/04/2014--------------------waiting


----------



## gkkumar

Darbar, please follow chronological order, please edit the post..


----------



## tigerfeet

We have been waiting 16 weeks now all documents loaded upfront and have had no contact what so ever . I only know we have a CO because we rang to find out, but they have never contacted us to tell us we have a CO. It's very frustrating !!!!


----------



## SS70011005

Redtape said:


> On top of this they should not have allowed SS for few occupations which is chocking the 190 process currently. It would be totally unfair for applicants who has their occupation listed on SS only but not on SOL.
> 
> In my opinion perhaps DIBP should look into this or cap the number of invitations/visa approvals for those duplicated occupations.Coz at the end of the day you can't have all those same qualified professionals sitting together and hard to find a job.


IMO, there's hardly any reason to worry. The moment 1 July happens, 190 will be back on track as it has a higher priority.


----------



## man111

30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???
30/01/2014----------man111-----------------24/03/2014-------------??????
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------- ???
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------- ???
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014--------------???
06/03/2014----------SS70011005-----------??????????------------- ???
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????------------- ???-------------No
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????------------ ???
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????------------- ??? 
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????-------------- ???
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------------------- ???
12/04/2014----------alaram---------------??????????--------------------------- ???
28/02/2014----------darbar1409---------28/04/2014--------------------waiting


----------



## Redtape

SS70011005 said:


> IMO, there's hardly any reason to worry. The moment 1 July happens, 190 will be back on track as it has a higher priority.


I wouldn't get surprised if they stick to the 3months deadline as close as possible for all applicants in future. I believe by doing so it would allow them to issue the grants throughout the year. So I don't see easy flow post 1st July.

Cheers.


----------



## n00b

30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???
30/01/2014----------man111-----------------24/03/2014-------------??????
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------- ???
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------- ???
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014--------------???
06/03/2014----------SS70011005-----------??????????------------- ???
11/03/2014----------n00b---------------------??????????------------- ???
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????------------- ???-------------No
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????------------ ???
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????------------- ???
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????-------------- ???
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------------------- ???
12/04/2014----------alaram---------------??????????--------------------------- ???
28/02/2014----------darbar1409---------28/04/2014--------------------waiting


----------



## sid.sami

VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------GRANT------------Health/PCC
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???--------------
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------- ???--------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------- ???--------------
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014--------------???--------------
28/02/2014----------darbar1409---------28/04/2014-----------------waiting---------
06/03/2014----------SS70011005-----------??????????------------- ???---------------
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????------------- ???-------------- No
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????------------ ???---------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????------------- ???--------------
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????-------------- ???-------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------- ???-------------
12/04/2014----------alaram---------------??????????------------------???--------------
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami------------- ???--------------------------???--------------- YES


----------



## jestin684

VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------GRANT------------Health/PCC

30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-------------- Yes
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------- ???-------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------- ???-------------
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014--------------???------------
28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014--------------???-------------
06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????--------------???------------
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????------------- -???------------- No
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????---------------???-------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????------------- -???-------------
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????--------------- ???-------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85----------------??????????---------------???------------
12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????---------------???------------
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????----------------???----------- YES


----------



## lovetosmack

VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------GRANT------------Health/PCC
30/01/2014----------jestin684----------------20/03/2014------------ ???--------------
14/02/2014----------rajfirst-------------------26/03/2014------------- ???--------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel-----------------01/04/2014------------- ???--------------
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014--------------???--------------
28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014--------------???--------------
03/04/2014----------lovetosmack------------???????????--------------???---------------15/04/2014
06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------?????????----------------???---------------
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????---------------???-------------------No
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????------------ --???---------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????---------------???--------------
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????-----------------???-------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85----------------?????????-----------------???-------------
12/04/2014----------alaram-------------------?????????-----------------???--------------
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami-----------------?????????-----------------???-----------------YES


----------



## lovetosmack

redtape said:


> on top of this they should not have allowed ss for few occupations which is chocking the 190 process currently. It would be totally unfair for applicants who has their occupation listed on ss only but not on sol.
> 
> In my opinion perhaps dibp should look into this or cap the number of invitations/visa approvals for those duplicated occupations.coz at the end of the day you can't have all those same qualified professionals sitting together and hard to find a job.


perfectly put.


----------



## chiku2006

lovetosmack said:


> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------GRANT------------Health/PCC
> 30/01/2014----------jestin684----------------20/03/2014------------ ???--------------
> 14/02/2014----------rajfirst-------------------26/03/2014------------- ???--------------
> 14/02/2014----------Manueel-----------------01/04/2014------------- ???--------------
> 20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014--------------???--------------
> 28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014--------------???--------------
> 03/04/2014----------lovetosmack------------???????????--------------???---------------15/04/2014
> 06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------?????????----------------???---------------
> 16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????---------------???-------------------No
> 24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????------------ --???---------------
> 24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????---------------???--------------
> 07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????-----------------???-------------
> 08/04/2014----------Hunter85----------------?????????-----------------???-------------
> 12/04/2014----------alaram-------------------?????????-----------------???--------------
> 06/05/2014----------Sid.sami-----------------?????????-----------------???-----------------YES


It cleaely shows that only till jan / feb applicants have been allocated CO's.. they have been issuing grants till Dec / Jan applications.. I presume they will start Feb soon (hopefully) and March onwards will be from July


----------



## mmn

chiku2006 said:


> It cleaely shows that only till jan / feb applicants have been allocated CO's.. they have been issuing grants till Dec / Jan applications.. I presume they will start Feb soon (hopefully) and March onwards will be from July


Did u apply via agent or personally??


----------



## chiku2006

mmn said:


> Did u apply via agent or personally??


MARA agent


----------



## Eugene_

lovetosmack said:


> perfectly put.


FYI, DIBP base their quota for each occupation on the recommendations of the Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency.

You can see what this agency recommends on their website.

Also of interest is that the occupations on the SOL are not chosen due to shortage or demand. They are seen as high value occupations which will build on Australia's long term future.

The occupations on CSOL are the ones which are in demand.


----------



## lovetosmack

chiku2006 said:


> It cleaely shows that only till jan / feb applicants have been allocated CO's.. they have been issuing grants till Dec / Jan applications.. I presume they will start Feb soon (hopefully) and March onwards will be from July


I just realized that there have been 15 grants alone in this month, May 2014. I defer that they are currently clearing all 2013 & Jan 2014 applicants, moving on to Feb 2014.

Mar, April is a far fetched dream. Get back to work. :hurt: :deadhorse: :ranger: :doh:


----------



## hassan111

VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------GRANT------------Health/PCC

30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-------------- Yes
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------- ???-------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------- ???-------------
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014--------------???------------
28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014--------------???-------------
06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????--------------???------------
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????------------- -???------------- No
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????---------------???-------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????------------- -???-------------
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????--------------- ???-------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85----------------??????????---------------???------------
12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????---------------???------------
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????----------------???----------- YES
14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????---------------????----------


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> It cleaely shows that only till jan / feb applicants have been allocated CO's.. they have been issuing grants till Dec / Jan applications.. I presume they will start Feb soon (hopefully) and March onwards will be from July


Chiku, please add yourself to the list.


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Chiku, please add yourself to the list.


I havent done it as this excercise has been done numerous times over but after a few days people stop updating so no point in doing it all over again... (this is my personal view, please dont mind)


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> I havent done it as this excercise has been done numerous times over but after a few days people stop updating so no point in doing it all over again... (this is my personal view, please dont mind)


Ok, do you mind me adding your name to the list ? It just gives an idea to others.


----------



## gkkumar

*Chiku2006 added to list.*

VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------GRANT------------Health/PCC

30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-------------- Yes
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------- ???-------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------- ???-------------
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014--------------???------------
21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014-------------???
28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014--------------???-------------
06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????--------------???------------
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????------------- -???------------- No
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????---------------???-------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????------------- -???-------------
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????--------------- ???-------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85----------------??????????---------------???------------
12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????---------------???------------
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????----------------???----------- YES
14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????---------------????----------


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------GRANT------------Health/PCC
> 
> 30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-------------- Yes
> 14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------- ???-------------
> 14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------- ???-------------
> 20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014--------------???------------
> 21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014-------------???
> 28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014--------------???-------------
> 06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????--------------???------------
> 16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????------------- -???------------- No
> 24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????---------------???-------------
> 24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????------------- -???-------------
> 07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????--------------- ???-------------
> 08/04/2014----------Hunter85----------------??????????---------------???------------
> 12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????---------------???------------
> 06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????----------------???----------- YES
> 14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????---------------????----------


Thanks Kumar


----------



## sunnyboi

gkkumar said:


> Ok, do you mind me adding your name to the list ? It just gives an idea to others.


Why not track the progress through spreadsheet?


----------



## samdam

VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------GRANT------------Health/PCC

27/12/2013----------samdam---------------/03/2014------------ ???-------------- 1st jan 2014/7april 2014
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-------------- Yes
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------- ???-------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------- ???-------------
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014--------------???------------
21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014-------------???
28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014--------------???-------------
06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????--------------???------------
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????------------- -???------------- No
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????---------------???-------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????------------- -???-------------
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????--------------- ???-------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85----------------??????????---------------???------------
12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????---------------???------------
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????----------------???----------- YES
14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????---------------????----------


----------



## lovetosmack

@sunnyboi: You know the proverb in Telugu... right ? 

_Pani paata leni mangalodu pilli thala gorikadanta_

Translation - An idle barber decided to shave a cat to while away the time. :lalala:

@guys: btw, I added mine and you lost me already. :wave: :wave:


----------



## lichuc

*190'ers tracking list*

VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------GRANT------------Health/PCC

27/12/2013----------samdam-------------------/03/2014------------ ???-------------- 1st jan 2014/7april 2014
17/01/2014----------lichuc--------------------07/03/2014-------------???--------------Yes
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-------------- Yes
14/02/2014----------rajfirst-------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel-----------------01/04/2014------------???---------------
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???--------------
21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???-------------
28/02/2014----------darbar1409------------28/04/2014-------------???-------------
06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???------------
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????------------- ???------------- No
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????--------------???-------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????------------- ???-------------
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????--------------???-------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85----------------??????????--------------???------------
12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????---------------???------------
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???----------- -YES
14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------


----------



## Pame

lichuc said:


> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------GRANT------------Health/PCC
> 
> 27/12/2013----------samdam-------------------/03/2014------------ ???-------------- 1st jan 2014/7april 2014
> 17/01/2014----------lichuc--------------------07/03/2014-------------???--------------Yes
> 30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-------------- Yes
> 14/02/2014----------rajfirst-------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
> 14/02/2014----------Manueel-----------------01/04/2014------------???---------------
> 20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???--------------
> 21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???-------------
> 28/02/2014----------darbar1409------------28/04/2014-------------???-------------
> 06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???------------
> 16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????------------- ???------------- No
> 24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????--------------???-------------
> 24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????------------- ???-------------
> 07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????--------------???-------------
> 08/04/2014----------Hunter85----------------??????????--------------???------------
> 12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????---------------???------------
> 06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???----------- -YES
> 14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------


06/02/2014------------Pame-----------15/04/2014-----------???????


----------



## misstatt

lichuc said:


> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------GRANT------------Health/PCC
> 
> 27/12/2013----------samdam-------------------/03/2014------------ ???-------------- 1st jan 2014/7april 2014
> 17/01/2014----------lichuc--------------------07/03/2014-------------???--------------Yes
> 30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-------------- Yes
> 14/02/2014----------rajfirst-------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
> 14/02/2014----------Manueel-----------------01/04/2014------------???---------------
> 20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???--------------
> 21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???-------------
> 28/02/2014----------darbar1409------------28/04/2014-------------???-------------
> 06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???------------
> 16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????------------- ???------------- No
> 19/03/2014----------misstatt--------------??????????---------------???----------No/Yes
> 24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????--------------???-------------
> 24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????------------- ???-------------
> 07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????--------------???-------------
> 08/04/2014----------Hunter85----------------??????????--------------???------------
> 12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????---------------???--------------
> 06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???----------- -YES
> 14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------


Misstatt added

IELTS 14/2/14 R8, W7.5, L9, S9: +VE Skills ass 20/2/14: SS 20/2/14 ACK 24/2/14


----------



## gkkumar

*Pame added to list.*

VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------GRANT------------Health/PCC

27/12/2013----------samdam-------------------/03/2014------------ ???-------------- 1st jan 2014/7april 2014
17/01/2014----------lichuc--------------------07/03/2014-------------???--------------Yes
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-------------- Yes
06/02/2014----------Pame--------------------15/04/2014-----------???????
14/02/2014----------rajfirst-------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel-----------------01/04/2014------------???---------------
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???--------------
21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???-------------
28/02/2014----------darbar1409------------28/04/2014-------------???-------------
06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???------------
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????------------- ???------------- No
19/03/2014----------misstatt--------------??????????---------------???----------No/Yes
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????--------------???-------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????------------- ???-------------
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????--------------???-------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85----------------??????????--------------???------------
12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????---------------???------------
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???----------- -YES
14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------

Mistatt also added.


----------



## Hunter85

We can do it in both ways but as far as i can see most people forget to update the shared google document once they get their grant and sometimes even when CO is assigned, with this log at least we have the visibility of active users.



sunnyboi said:


> Why not track the progress through spreadsheet?


----------



## kiranjetti

msohaibkhan said:


> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------GRANT------------Health/PCC
> 30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???
> 24/01/2014---------kiran jetti---------------22/04/2014-------------??? (waiting)
> 14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------- ???
> 14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------- ???
> 06/03/2014----------SS70011005-----------??????????------------- ???
> 16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????------------- ???-------------No
> 24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????------------ ???
> 24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????------------- ???
> 07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????-------------- ???
> 08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------------------- ???
> 12/04/2014----------alaram---------------??????????--------------------------- ???


waiting for july 1st to arrive


----------



## Happybets

gkkumar said:


> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------GRANT------------Health/PCC
> 
> 27/12/2013----------samdam-------------------/03/2014------------ ???-------------- 1st jan 2014/7april 2014
> 17/01/2014----------lichuc--------------------07/03/2014-------------???--------------Yes
> 30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-------------- Yes
> 06/02/2014----------Pame--------------------15/04/2014-----------???????
> 14/02/2014----------rajfirst-------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
> 14/02/2014----------Manueel-----------------01/04/2014------------???---------------
> 20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???--------------
> 21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???-------------
> 28/02/2014----------darbar1409------------28/04/2014-------------???-------------
> 06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???------------
> 13/03/2014________Happybets__________
> ??????????______???????_______yes
> 16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????------------- ???------------- No
> 19/03/2014----------misstatt--------------??????????---------------???----------No/Yes
> 24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????--------------???-------------
> 24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????------------- ???-------------
> 07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????--------------???-------------
> 08/04/2014----------Hunter85----------------??????????--------------???------------
> 12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????---------------???------------
> 06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???----------- -YES


----------



## lovetosmack

I just checked last years stats. The worst and the unlucky ones could get it at least by Sep 2014. I'm talking about 190 lodged from Jan to Jun 2014.


----------



## Happybets

lovetosmack said:


> I just checked last years stats. The worst and the unlucky ones could get it at least by Sep 2014. I'm talking about 190 lodged from Jan to Jun 2014.


Hi,
Just an observation. I've read on skillselect that the occupational ceilings are not applicable to 190 from 1 March 2014. It only applies to 189 and 489, so why this torture???


----------



## Ragan

gkkumar said:


> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------GRANT------------Health/PCC
> 
> 27/12/2013----------samdam-------------------/03/2014------------ ???-------------- 1st jan 2014/7april 2014
> 17/01/2014----------lichuc--------------------07/03/2014-------------???--------------Yes
> 30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-------------- Yes
> 06/02/2014----------Pame--------------------15/04/2014-----------???????
> 14/02/2014----------rajfirst-------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
> 14/02/2014----------Manueel-----------------01/04/2014------------???---------------
> 20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???--------------
> 21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???-------------
> 28/02/2014----------darbar1409------------28/04/2014-------------???-------------
> 06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???------------
> 13/03/2014________Happybets__________
> ??????????______???????_______yes
> 16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????------------- ???------------- No
> 19/03/2014----------misstatt--------------??????????---------------???----------No/Yes
> 24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????--------------???-------------
> 24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????------------- ???-------------
> 07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????--------------???-------------
> 08/04/2014----------Hunter85----------------??????????--------------???------------
> 12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????---------------???------------
> 28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????---------------???------------Yes
> 06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???----------- -YES


----------



## lovetosmack

Happybets said:


> Hi,
> Just an observation. I've read on skillselect that the occupational ceilings are not applicable to 190 from 1 March 2014. It only applies to 189 and 489, so why this torture???


Source? I thought it was 1st July 2014.


----------



## Happybets

lovetosmack said:


> Source? I thought it was 1st July 2014.


It on skillselect site.. unable to paste the link here. It clearly states from 1st march ..


----------



## rajfirst

Happybets said:


> It on skillselect site.. unable to paste the link here. It clearly states from 1st march ..


That is occupation ceiling, not Migration programme year cap.


----------



## VidyaS

VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------GRANT------------Health/PCC

27/12/2013----------samdam-------------------/03/2014------------ ???-------------- 1st jan 2014/7april 2014
17/01/2014----------lichuc--------------------07/03/2014-------------???--------------Yes
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-------------- Yes
06/02/2014----------Pame--------------------15/04/2014-----------???????
14/02/2014----------rajfirst-------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel-----------------01/04/2014------------???---------------
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???--------------
21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???-------------
28/02/2014----------darbar1409------------28/04/2014-------------???-------------
06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???------------
13/03/2014________Happybets__________
??????????______???????_______yes
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????------------- ???------------- No
19/03/2014----------misstatt--------------??????????---------------???----------No/Yes
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????--------------???-------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????------------- ???-------------
25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------??????????------------???----------7th Feb
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????--------------???-------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85----------------??????????--------------???------------
12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????---------------???------------
28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????---------------???------------Yes
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???----------- -YES


----------



## gkkumar

*Now I qualify for 189 !!*

Just had a look at my ACS Skill Assessment. 

It states "*after April 2009*" - that means I complete 5 years of experience - giving me additional 5 points - making my score 65 points. 

Even If I had applied on 1st May 2014 - I would have had a very good chance of getting the VISA before July 2014 !!! 

190 sucks !!!!


----------



## damiloo

man111 said:


> 30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???
> 30/01/2014----------man111-----------------24/03/2014-------------??????
> 14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------- ???
> 14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------- ???
> 19/02/2014----------Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014--------------?????
> 20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014--------------???
> 06/03/2014----------SS70011005-----------??????????------------- ???
> 16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????------------- ???-------------No
> 24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????------------ ???
> 24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????------------- ???
> 07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????-------------- ???
> 08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------------------- ???
> 12/04/2014----------alaram---------------??????????--------------------------- ???
> 28/02/2014----------darbar1409---------28/04/2014--------------------waiting


19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014--------------???-------------yes


----------



## kiranjetti

gkkumar said:


> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------GRANT------------Health/PCC
> 
> 27/12/2013----------samdam-------------------/03/2014------------ ???-------------- 1st jan 2014/7april 2014
> 17/01/2014----------lichuc--------------------07/03/2014-------------???--------------Yes
> 
> 24/01/2014---------kiranjetti------------------28/03/2014--------22/04/2014----waiting
> 30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-------------- Yes
> 06/02/2014----------Pame--------------------15/04/2014-----------???????
> 14/02/2014----------rajfirst-------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
> 14/02/2014----------Manueel-----------------01/04/2014------------???---------------
> 20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???--------------
> 21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???-------------
> 28/02/2014----------darbar1409------------28/04/2014-------------???-------------
> 06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???------------
> 16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????------------- ???------------- No
> 19/03/2014----------misstatt--------------??????????---------------???----------No/Yes
> 24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????--------------???-------------
> 24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????------------- ???-------------
> 07/04/2014----------waqarali20005----------?????????--------------???-------------
> 08/04/2014----------Hunter85----------------??????????--------------???------------
> 12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????---------------???------------
> 06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???----------- -YES
> 14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
> 
> please add me too


----------



## Eugene_

Happybets said:


> Hi,
> Just an observation. I've read on skillselect that the occupational ceilings are not applicable to 190 from 1 March 2014. It only applies to 189 and 489, so why this torture???


That is true. The source is here: Changes to the Operation of Occupation Ceilings » SkillSelect Support 

It is interesting that you note this trend as the 190 visas are given processing priority before 189 visas.


----------



## Redtape

Eugene_ said:


> That is true. The source is here: Changes to the Operation of Occupation Ceilings » SkillSelect Support
> 
> It is interesting that you note this trend as the 190 visas are given processing priority before 189 visas.


Nonetheless there is a limit that restricts DIBP to grant no. of visas issued under this category irrespective of the priority order of the visa.You can see and understand reading the famous delay email.

Cheers


----------



## lichuc

*190's Tracking List*

combined -- If need to add in/edit, please copy paste and do-thanks


VISA LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC
27/12/2013----------samdam-------------------/03/2014------------ ???-------------- 1st jan 2014/7april 2014
17/01/2014----------lichuc--------------------07/03/2014-------------???--------------Yes
24/01/2014----------kiranjetti----------------28/03/2014------------???---------------22/04/2014
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-------------- Yes
30/01/2014----------man111-----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
06/02/2014----------Pame--------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
14/02/2014----------rajfirst-------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel-----------------01/04/2014------------???---------------
19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???---------------yes
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???---------------
21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???---------------
28/02/2014----------darbar1409------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No
19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????-------------???--------------No/Yes
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES


----------



## PARO

VISA LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC
27/12/2013----------samdam-------------------/03/2014------------ ???-------------- 1st jan 2014/7april 2014
17/01/2014----------lichuc--------------------07/03/2014-------------???--------------Yes
24/01/2014----------kiranjetti----------------28/03/2014------------???---------------22/04/2014
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-------------- Yes
30/01/2014----------man111-----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
06/02/2014----------Pame--------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
14/02/2014----------rajfirst-------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel-----------------01/04/2014------------???---------------
19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???---------------yes
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???---------------
21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???---------------
28/02/2014----------darbar1409------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No
19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????-------------???--------------No/Yes
21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????--------------????----------01/05
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES


----------



## pyramid

VISA LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC
27/12/2013----------samdam-------------------/03/2014------------ ???-------------- 1st jan 2014/7april 2014
17/01/2014----------lichuc--------------------07/03/2014-------------???--------------Yes
24/01/2014----------kiranjetti----------------28/03/2014------------???---------------22/04/2014
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-------------- Yes
30/01/2014----------man111-----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
06/02/2014----------Pame--------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
14/02/2014----------rajfirst-------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel-----------------01/04/2014------------???---------------
19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???---------------yes
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???---------------
21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???---------------
28/02/2014----------darbar1409------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No
19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????-------------???--------------No/Yes
21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????--------------????----------01/05
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
01/05/2014----------Pyramid----------------- ??????????--------------???-------------Heath/AFP


----------



## froggles

PARO said:


> VISA LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC
> 27/12/2013----------samdam-------------------/03/2014------------ ???-------------- 1st jan 2014/7april 2014
> 17/01/2014----------lichuc--------------------07/03/2014-------------???--------------Yes
> 24/01/2014----------kiranjetti----------------28/03/2014------------???---------------22/04/2014
> 30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-------------- Yes
> 30/01/2014----------man111-----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
> 06/02/2014----------Pame--------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
> 14/02/2014----------rajfirst-------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
> 14/02/2014----------Manueel-----------------01/04/2014------------???---------------
> 19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???---------------yes
> 20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???---------------
> 21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???---------------
> 28/02/2014----------darbar1409------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
> 06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
> 13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
> 16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No
> 19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????-------------???--------------No/Yes
> 21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????--------------????----------01/05
> 24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
> 24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
> 25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb
> 07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
> 08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
> 12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
> 14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
> 28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes
> 06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES


11/01/2014---------froggles------------------17/03/2014-----------???------------yes-24/01/14


----------



## kumar57749

VISA LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC
27/12/2013----------samdam-------------------/03/2014------------ ???-------------- 1st jan 2014/7april 2014
17/01/2014----------lichuc--------------------07/03/2014-------------???--------------Yes
24/01/2014----------kiranjetti----------------28/03/2014------------???---------------22/04/2014
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-------------- Yes
30/01/2014----------man111-----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
06/02/2014----------Pame--------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
14/02/2014----------rajfirst-------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel-----------------01/04/2014------------???---------------
19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???---------------yes
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???---------------
21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???---------------
28/02/2014----------darbar1409------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
08/03/2014----------kumarp------------------16/05/2014-------------???--------------Yes
13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No
19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????-------------???--------------No/Yes
21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????--------------????----------01/05
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
01/05/2014----------Pyramid----------------- ??????????--------------???-------------Heath/AFP


----------



## chiku2006

froggles said:


> 11/01/2014---------froggles-------???????????-----------17/03/2014-----yes-24/01/14


I think we need to add a column for country as well... high risk country candidates will take longer than medium / low risk. .


----------



## chiku2006

kumar57749 said:


> VISA LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC
> 27/12/2013----------samdam-------------------/03/2014------------ ???-------------- 1st jan 2014/7april 2014
> 17/01/2014----------lichuc--------------------07/03/2014-------------???--------------Yes
> 24/01/2014----------kiranjetti----------------28/03/2014------------???---------------22/04/2014
> 30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-------------- Yes
> 30/01/2014----------man111-----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
> 06/02/2014----------Pame--------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
> 14/02/2014----------rajfirst-------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
> 14/02/2014----------Manueel-----------------01/04/2014------------???---------------
> 19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???---------------yes
> 20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???---------------
> 21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???---------------
> 28/02/2014----------darbar1409------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
> 06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
> 08/03/2014----------kumarp------------------16/05/2014-------------???--------------Yes
> 13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
> 16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No
> 19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????-------------???--------------No/Yes
> 21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????--------------????----------01/05
> 24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
> 24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
> 25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb
> 07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
> 08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
> 12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
> 14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
> 28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes
> 06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
> 01/05/2014----------Pyramid----------------- ??????????--------------???-------------Heath/AFP


So kumar despite being a march applicant you have got a CO... which means information given on immi's website that CO's have been allocated only till 01/03 is not true...


----------



## froggles

I'm from UK .....still waiting I put the CO and grant around the wrong way .


----------



## froggles

11/01/2014-----froggles-----17/03/2014-----??--------yes/medical/PCC/24/01/2014


----------



## chiku2006

froggles said:


> 11/01/2014-----froggles-----17/03/2014-----??--------yes/medical/PCC/24/01/2014


Please.put it in the chart....


----------



## askmohit

VISA LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC
27/12/2013----------samdam-------------------/03/2014------------ ???-------------- 1st jan 2014/7april 2014
17/01/2014----------lichuc--------------------07/03/2014-------------???--------------Yes
24/01/2014----------kiranjetti----------------28/03/2014------------???---------------22/04/2014
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-------------- Yes
30/01/2014----------man111-----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
06/02/2014----------askmohit---------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
06/02/2014----------Pame--------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
14/02/2014----------rajfirst-------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel-----------------01/04/2014------------???---------------
19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???---------------yes
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???---------------
21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???---------------
28/02/2014----------darbar1409------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
08/03/2014----------kumarp------------------16/05/2014-------------???--------------Yes
13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No
19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????-------------???--------------No/Yes
21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????--------------????----------01/05
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
01/05/2014----------Pyramid----------------- ??????????--------------???-------------Heath/AFP


----------



## jestin684

VISA LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC------------------SS-------------COUNTRY

27/12/2013----------samdam----------------- /03/2014------------ ???---------1st jan 2014/7april 2014
11/01/2014----------froggles-----------------17/03/2014-------------???---------24/01/2014
17/01/2014----------lichuc-------------------07/03/2014-------------???---------Yes
24/01/2014----------kiranjetti---------------28/03/2014------------???-----------22/04/2014
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-----------Yes-------------------------SA-------------INDIA
30/01/2014----------man111----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
06/02/2014----------askmohit---------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
06/02/2014----------Pame------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------???---------------
19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???------------yes
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???---------------
21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???---------------
28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
08/03/2014----------kumarp-----------------16/05/2014------------???--------------Yes
13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No
19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????------------???--------------No/Yes
21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????------------???----------01/05
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
01/05/2014----------Pyramid----------------- ??????????--------------???-------------Heath/AFP[/QUOTE]


----------



## kumar57749

chiku2006 said:


> So kumar despite being a march applicant you have got a CO... which means information given on immi's website that CO's have been allocated only till 01/03 is not true...



Chiku,

Yeah seems like. i called DIAC about the CO allocation, they informed me that CO allocated to my application from Adelaide GSM team04.


----------



## Waqarali20005

VISA LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC

27/12/2013----------samdam----------------- /03/2014------------ ???-------------- 1st jan 2014/7april 2014
17/01/2014----------lichuc-------------------07/03/2014-------------???--------------Yes
24/01/2014----------kiranjetti---------------28/03/2014------------???---------------22/04/2014
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-------------- Yes
30/01/2014----------man111-----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
06/02/2014----------askmohit---------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
06/02/2014----------Pame--------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
14/02/2014----------rajfirst-------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel-----------------01/04/2014------------???---------------
19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???---------------yes
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???---------------
21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???---------------
28/02/2014----------darbar1409------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
08/03/2014----------kumarp------------------16/05/2014-------------???--------------Yes
13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No
19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????-------------???--------------No/Yes
21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????--------------????----------01/05
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-----------*23 may 14/pending*
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
01/05/2014----------Pyramid----------------- ??????????--------------???-------------Heath/AFP[/QUOTE]


----------



## jestin684

VISA LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC------------------SS-------------COUNTRY

27/12/2013----------samdam----------------- /03/2014------------ ???---------1st jan 2014/7april 2014
11/01/2014----------froggles-----------------17/03/2014-------------???---------24/01/2014
17/01/2014----------lichuc-------------------07/03/2014-------------???---------Yes
24/01/2014----------kiranjetti---------------28/03/2014------------???-----------22/04/2014
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-----------Yes-------------------------SA-------------INDIA
30/01/2014----------man111----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
06/02/2014----------askmohit---------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
06/02/2014----------Pame------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------???---------------
19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???------------yes
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???---------------
21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???---------------
28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
08/03/2014----------kumarp-----------------16/05/2014------------???--------------Yes
13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No
19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????------------???--------------No/Yes
21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????------------???----------01/05
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
01/05/2014----------Pyramid----------------- ??????????--------------???-------------Heath/AFP


----------



## SuperDuperMan

VISA LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC------------------SS-------------COUNTRY

27/12/2013----------samdam----------------- /03/2014------------ ???---------1st jan 2014/7april 2014
11/01/2014----------froggles-----------------17/03/2014-------------???---------24/01/2014
17/01/2014----------lichuc-------------------07/03/2014-------------???---------Yes
24/01/2014----------kiranjetti---------------28/03/2014------------???-----------22/04/2014
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-----------Yes-------------------------SA-------------INDIA
30/01/2014----------man111----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
06/02/2014----------askmohit---------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
06/02/2014----------Pame------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------???---------------
19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???------------yes
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???---------------
21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???---------------
28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
28/02/2014----------Superduperman-------28/04/2014--------------???--------------09/05/2014 & 19/05/2014
06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
08/03/2014----------kumarp-----------------16/05/2014------------???--------------Yes
13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No
19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????------------???--------------No/Yes
21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????------------???----------01/05
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
01/05/2014----------Pyramid----------------- ??????????--------------???-------------Heath/AFP


----------



## AK8055

Hi Guys,

I am really confused about Priority processing between 189 and 190.

On the website it says 190 takes precedence over 189 as it is priority 3.

But, 2 of my friends applied for 189 and got their grants in 10 days. not even 10 working days. That too this month, where as 190 subclass most of us got an email stating that there is delay in processing.

Another source advised me that, DIBP is liaising with ASIO for further investigation and background checks.

AK


----------



## Sauib

VISA LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC------------------SS-------------COUNTRY

27/12/2013----------samdam----------------- /03/2014------------ ???---------1st jan 2014/7april 2014
11/01/2014----------froggles-----------------17/03/2014-------------???---------24/01/2014
17/01/2014----------lichuc-------------------07/03/2014-------------???---------Yes
24/01/2014----------kiranjetti---------------28/03/2014------------???-----------22/04/2014
25/01/2014----------Sauib------------------25/03/2014-------------???-----------Yes-------ACT--------------Bangladesh
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-----------Yes-------------------------SA-------------INDIA
30/01/2014----------man111----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
06/02/2014----------askmohit---------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
06/02/2014----------Pame------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------???---------------
19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???------------yes
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???---------------
21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???---------------
28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
28/02/2014----------Superduperman-------28/04/2014--------------???--------------09/05/2014 & 19/05/2014
06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
08/03/2014----------kumarp-----------------16/05/2014------------???--------------Yes
13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No
19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????------------???--------------No/Yes
21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????------------???----------01/05
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
01/05/2014----------Pyramid----------------- ??????????--------------???-------------Heath/AFP


----------



## SuperDuperMan

Yeah, i too would like to know why and posted that question some time ago.. but did not hear any points of view on this thread... for some reason, DIAC does not seem to be following the 'priority' that it has set for itself. 





AK8055 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am really confused about Priority processing between 189 and 190.
> 
> On the website it says 190 takes precedence over 189 as it is priority 3.
> 
> But, 2 of my friends applied for 189 and got their grants in 10 days. not even 10 working days. That too this month, where as 190 subclass most of us got an email stating that there is delay in processing.
> 
> Another source advised me that, DIBP is liaising with ASIO for further investigation and background checks.
> 
> AK


----------



## AK8055

VISA LODGED-------USER--------DOCS-----------------------CO ALLOCATION------DELAY EMAIL--Grant
10/03/2014---------AK8055-----Front loaded them--------05/05/2014-----------09/05/2014--waiting


----------



## SS70011005

Guys can we stop doing this and instead update the excel tracker. It consuming a lot of space and important messages of people are getting missed...

Here's the tracker: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=0




Sauib said:


> VISA LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC------------------SS-------------COUNTRY
> 
> 27/12/2013----------samdam----------------- /03/2014------------ ???---------1st jan 2014/7april 2014
> 11/01/2014----------froggles-----------------17/03/2014-------------???---------24/01/2014
> 17/01/2014----------lichuc-------------------07/03/2014-------------???---------Yes
> 24/01/2014----------kiranjetti---------------28/03/2014------------???-----------22/04/2014
> 25/01/2014----------Sauib------------------25/03/2014-------------???-----------Yes-------ACT--------------Bangladesh
> 30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-----------Yes-------------------------SA-------------INDIA
> 30/01/2014----------man111----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
> 06/02/2014----------askmohit---------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
> 06/02/2014----------Pame------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
> 14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
> 14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------???---------------
> 19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???------------yes
> 20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???---------------
> 21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???---------------
> 28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
> 28/02/2014----------Superduperman-------28/04/2014--------------???--------------09/05/2014 & 19/05/2014
> 06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
> 08/03/2014----------kumarp-----------------16/05/2014------------???--------------Yes
> 13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
> 16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No
> 19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????------------???--------------No/Yes
> 21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????------------???----------01/05
> 24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
> 24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
> 25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb
> 07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
> 08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
> 12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
> 14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
> 28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes
> 06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
> 01/05/2014----------Pyramid----------------- ??????????--------------???-------------Heath/AFP


----------



## AK8055

SuperDuperMan said:


> Yeah, i too would like to know why and posted that question some time ago.. but did not hear any points of view on this thread... for some reason, DIAC does not seem to be following the 'priority' that it has set for itself.


Mind you guys, i applied onshore and not offshore.

AK


----------



## SS70011005

AK8055 said:


> Mind you guys, i applied onshore and not offshore.
> 
> AK


Well that explains your CO allocation.. Congrats!! and wishing you a speedy grant!!


----------



## Redtape

SuperDuperMan said:


> Yeah, i too would like to know why and posted that question some time ago.. but did not hear any points of view on this thread... for some reason, DIAC does not seem to be following the 'priority' that it has set for itself.


Yes you are absolutely correct. 190 is higher priority visa than 189 no doubt about that. However, DIBP would grant only some number of visas under each subclass for each financial year. This year they are running out of that quota for 190 and therefore this delay. If you have received the delay email please read it otherwise search this forum few people posted already. 

If they haven't come to close to the max no.of visas can be granted for 190 obviously they process the applications much quicker (go back to last years pages you can see the grants for 190 was much quicker). Probably this is the case with 189 currently hence your friends got the grant in 10days.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gigs1981

reallyyyy !!! am i the oldest 190 applicant waiting for grant lol.


----------



## chiku2006

gigs1981 said:


> reallyyyy !!! am i the oldest 190 applicant waiting for grant lol.


On this forum yes...


----------



## lovetosmack

gigs1981 said:


> reallyyyy !!! am i the oldest 190 applicant waiting for grant lol.


gigs1981: Can you kindly update your details here ?

http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


----------



## lovetosmack

Redtape said:


> Yes you are absolutely correct. 190 is higher priority visa than 189 no doubt about that. However, DIBP would grant only some number of visas under each subclass for each financial year. This year they are running out of that quota for 190 and therefore this delay. If you have received the delay email please read it otherwise search this forum few people posted already.
> 
> If they haven't come to close to the max no.of visas can be granted for 190 obviously they process the applications much quicker (go back to last years pages you can see the grants for 190 was much quicker). Probably this is the case with 189 currently hence your friends got the grant in 10days.
> 
> Hope this helps.


RedTape is right: It's not really hard to understand. They have just run 'Out of stock.' What do you guys want them to do ? It is out of their hands.

We will just have to wait until the stock returns i.e. July 1st. It does not have anything to do with their priority promise. In fact, if you look at it that way, since 190 was higher priority it sold out really quick. There is no point in cribbing about it. I'm just helping us understand the logic and focus on our daily routine. Else, your current life will start to suck each day, as you keep thinking about this. Remember, I too am one of you. :hungry: :hungry: :hungry: eep:


----------



## gigs1981

lovetosmack said:


> gigs1981: Can you kindly update your details here ?
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


Done Smackyy


----------



## AK8055

lovetosmack said:


> RedTape is right: It's not really hard to understand. They have just run 'Out of stock.' What do you guys want them to do ? It is out of their hands.
> 
> We will just have to wait until the stock returns i.e. July 1st. It does not have anything to do with their priority promise. In fact, if you look at it that way, since 190 was higher priority it sold out really quick. There is no point in cribbing about it. I'm just helping us understand the logic and focus on our daily routine. Else, your current life will start to suck each day, as you keep thinking about this. Remember, I too am one of you. :hungry: :hungry: :hungry: eep:


Hi Mate,

I thank you for dumb-ing it down for everyone.

Its just that they have not really run "Out of Stock". There are still grants being given for 190.

Its just a matter will one make it before July or after July. As the immi website does not provide real clarity that's why we come to these forums.

For example: allocation for GSM - sorry i cant link anything as a new member

it says they are processing files up to 1st march and i got a CO on 05/05/2014 and I applied on 10 march 2014.

So being honest, i cant believe what they are feeding on immi website.

AK


----------



## carthik.annayan

Happybets said:


> It on skillselect site.. unable to paste the link here. It clearly states from 1st march ..


Hi Guys, 

I believe this is the link that is being referred to.

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## msohaibkhan

AK8055 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I thank you for dumb-ing it down for everyone.
> 
> Its just that they have not really run "Out of Stock". There are still grants being given for 190.
> 
> Its just a matter will one make it before July or after July. As the immi website does not provide real clarity that's why we come to these forums.
> 
> For example: allocation for GSM - sorry i cant link anything as a new member
> 
> it says they are processing files up to 1st march and i got a CO on 05/05/2014 and I applied on 10 march 2014.
> 
> So being honest, i cant believe what they are feeding on immi website.
> 
> AK


What I've concluded that DIBP tried to convey by saying COs are allocated to the cases filed upto 01 March that all the cases upto 01 March have been allocated. Means there are cases after that date which are not allocated, like you applied on 10 March and someone who applied before you i.e. on 06 March for instance may not be allocated CO. Therefore, they will probably update with the new date once they are sure that all the cases (i.e. 100%) are allocated by that date. I hope I was able to make it clear.


----------



## pyramid

msohaibkhan said:


> What I've concluded that DIBP tried to convey by saying COs are allocated to the cases filed upto 01 March that all the cases upto 01 March have been allocated. Means there are cases after that date which are not allocated, like you applied on 10 March and someone who applied before you i.e. on 06 March for instance may not be allocated CO. Therefore, they will probably update with the new date once they are sure that all the cases (i.e. 100%) are allocated by that date. I hope I was able to make it clear.


But there are people who applied in May and get grants in last 2-3 days....


----------



## AK8055

pyramid said:


> But there are people who applied in May and get grants in last 2-3 days....


That may depend on their points, they might have 70 or above.

Coz i applied with 65 and have no response as yet. (just speculating)

are you sure they were 190...lol


----------



## pyramid

AK8055 said:


> That may depend on their points, they might have 70 or above.
> 
> Coz i applied with 65 and have no response as yet. (just speculating)
> 
> are you sure they were 190...lol


hahhah...good spot...they were 189ners


----------



## Karen0510

Can anyone post what the delay mail is all about ???? very curious..... and plus wishes to all who received their grants


----------



## gkkumar

lovetosmack said:


> RedTape is right: It's not really hard to understand. They have just run 'Out of stock.' What do you guys want them to do ? It is out of their hands.
> 
> We will just have to wait until the stock returns i.e. July 1st. It does not have anything to do with their priority promise. In fact, if you look at it that way, since 190 was higher priority it sold out really quick. There is no point in cribbing about it. I'm just helping us understand the logic and focus on our daily routine. Else, your current life will start to suck each day, as you keep thinking about this. Remember, I too am one of you. :hungry: :hungry: :hungry: eep:


On a lighter note, By all means of probability, for 190 applicants( post Jan gang), July 1st will be the most remembered and uttered date, after our birth date.


----------



## pyramid

gkkumar said:


> On a lighter note, By all means of probability, for 190 applicants( post Jan gang), July 1st will be the most remembered and uttered date, after our birth date.


This should be sequence man...
Birthdate then marriage date (for married fellas) and 1st July'14


----------



## jestin684

Guys any grants today.......


----------



## Karen0510

I noticed you saying delay mail .... could you post here what it says in the delay mail.... coz all i received after sending documents was a auto reply....

is the delay mail same as auto reply mail which states the process will be slow...


well it would be of great help if you could clarify this 

Thnaks 
K



Redtape said:


> Yes you are absolutely correct. 190 is higher priority visa than 189 no doubt about that. However, DIBP would grant only some number of visas under each subclass for each financial year. This year they are running out of that quota for 190 and therefore this delay. If you have received the delay email please read it otherwise search this forum few people posted already.
> 
> If they haven't come to close to the max no.of visas can be granted for 190 obviously they process the applications much quicker (go back to last years pages you can see the grants for 190 was much quicker). Probably this is the case with 189 currently hence your friends got the grant in 10days.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## Hunter85

guys I have 1 question.

I needed to take PCC from Romania, Cyprus, Turkey and Czech Republic.

I have all of them except Romania in month april, I also have my medicals in April.

But my PCC from Romania is dated October 2013

I took it from Romanian embassy and they only provide it 2 times in a year. Thats why I applied in 2013 september and received in February 2014 but they issued it for October

My question is will this effect my initial date of entry? I havent been to Romania since 2012 and if I ask for a new one probably they will give the new one in August or something.


----------



## mamunvega

Its almost 6.15 in Sydney..i guess there is no Grant news today.lets see what happens next week...!!!


----------



## rajajessie

*Updated the list*

VisaLODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC------------------SS-------------COUNTRY

27/12/2013----------samdam----------------- /03/2014------------ ???---------1st jan 2014/7april 2014
11/01/2014----------froggles-----------------17/03/2014-------------???---------24/01/2014
17/01/2014----------lichuc-------------------07/03/2014-------------???---------Yes
24/01/2014----------kiranjetti---------------28/03/2014------------???-----------22/04/2014
25/01/2014----------Sauib------------------25/03/2014-------------???-----------Yes-------ACT--------------Bangladesh
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-----------Yes-------------------------SA-------------INDIA
30/01/2014----------man111----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
06/02/2014----------askmohit---------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
06/02/2014----------Pame------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------???---------------
19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???------------yes
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???---------------
21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???---------------
28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
28/02/2014----------Superduperman-------28/04/2014--------------???--------------09/05/2014 & 19/05/2014
04/03/2014----------rajajessie---------------27/03/2014----------???-----------15th & 27th Mar------------VIC
06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
08/03/2014----------kumarp-----------------16/05/2014------------???--------------Yes
13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No
19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????------------???--------------No/Yes
21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????------------???----------01/05
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
01/05/2014----------Pyramid----------------- ??????????--------------???-------------Heath/AFP


----------



## manueel

Hi guys,,, 
Thank u god... Yah yahooooooooooooo
I got a grant today ... 
Thank you everyone help and suggestion .!!!! I am a silent reader ..!!

My time line is 262113 system Admin ,NSW .. Onshore, 
Visa lodged 14 feb2014, CO 1 April 2014,req doc on 2 April2014 
delay email 2 May 2014,
Grant 29 May 2014, time 3:50Pm AST..
Pcc 21 Jan 2014, Med 27/12/2014, my wife PCC 7/7/2013 n med 23/03/2014


----------



## chiku2006

manueel said:


> Hi guys,,,
> Thank u god... Yah yahooooooooooooo
> I got a grant today ...
> Thank you everyone help and suggestion .!!!! I am a silent reader ..!!
> 
> My time line is 262113 system Admin ,NSW .. Onshore,
> Visa lodged 14 feb2014, CO 1 April 2014,req doc on 2 April2014
> delay email 2 May 2014,
> Grant 29 May 2014, time 3:50Pm AST..
> Pcc 21 Jan 2014, Med 27/12/2014, my wife PCC 7/7/2013 n med 23/03/2014


Awesome man. .. have a blast!!


----------



## rajajessie

manueel said:


> Hi guys,,,
> Thank u god... Yah yahooooooooooooo
> I got a grant today ...
> Thank you everyone help and suggestion .!!!! I am a silent reader ..!!
> 
> My time line is 262113 system Admin ,NSW .. Onshore,
> Visa lodged 14 feb2014, CO 1 April 2014,req doc on 2 April2014
> delay email 2 May 2014,
> Grant 29 May 2014, time 3:50Pm AST..
> Pcc 21 Jan 2014, Med 27/12/2014, my wife PCC 7/7/2013 n med 23/03/2014


Hearty Congrats Man!
Wish you all the luck for your OZ endeavours


----------



## manueel

*Grant grant*



manueel said:


> Hi guys,,,
> Thank u god... Yah yahooooooooooooo
> I got a grant today ...
> Thank you everyone help and suggestion .!!!! I am a silent reader ..!!
> 
> My time line is 262113 system Admin ,NSW .. Onshore,
> Visa lodged 14 feb2014, CO 1 April 2014,req doc on 2 April2014
> delay email 2 May 2014,
> Grant 29 May 2014, time 3:50Pm AST..
> Pcc 21 Jan 2014, Med 27/12/2014, my wife PCC 7/7/2013 n med 23/03/2014


----------



## msohaibkhan

VisaLODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC------------------SS-------------COUNTRY

27/12/2013----------samdam----------------- /03/2014------------ ???---------1st jan 2014/7april 2014
11/01/2014----------froggles-----------------17/03/2014-------------???---------24/01/2014
17/01/2014----------lichuc-------------------07/03/2014-------------???---------Yes
24/01/2014----------kiranjetti---------------28/03/2014------------???-----------22/04/2014
25/01/2014----------Sauib------------------25/03/2014-------------???-----------Yes-------ACT--------------Bangladesh
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-----------Yes-------------------------SA-------------INDIA
30/01/2014----------man111----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
06/02/2014----------askmohit---------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
06/02/2014----------Pame------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------???---------------
19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???------------yes
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???---------------
21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???---------------
28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
28/02/2014----------Superduperman-------28/04/2014--------------???--------------09/05/2014 & 19/05/2014
04/03/2014----------rajajessie---------------27/03/2014----------???-----------15th & 27th Mar------------VIC
06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
08/03/2014----------kumarp-----------------16/05/2014------------???--------------Yes
13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No------------------------NSW-------------Pakistan
19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????------------???--------------No/Yes
21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????------------???----------01/05
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
01/05/2014----------Pyramid----------------- ??????????--------------???-------------Heath/AFP


----------



## jestin684

manueel said:


> Hi guys,,,
> Thank u god... Yah yahooooooooooooo
> I got a grant today ...
> Thank you everyone help and suggestion .!!!! I am a silent reader ..!!
> 
> My time line is 262113 system Admin ,NSW .. Onshore,
> Visa lodged 14 feb2014, CO 1 April 2014,req doc on 2 April2014
> delay email 2 May 2014,
> Grant 29 May 2014, time 3:50Pm AST..
> Pcc 21 Jan 2014, Med 27/12/2014, my wife PCC 7/7/2013 n med 23/03/2014


Great news mate.....congrats....


----------



## AK8055

manueel said:


> Hi guys,,,
> Thank u god... Yah yahooooooooooooo
> I got a grant today ...
> Thank you everyone help and suggestion .!!!! I am a silent reader ..!!
> 
> My time line is 262113 system Admin ,NSW .. Onshore,
> Visa lodged 14 feb2014, CO 1 April 2014,req doc on 2 April2014
> delay email 2 May 2014,
> Grant 29 May 2014, time 3:50Pm AST..
> Pcc 21 Jan 2014, Med 27/12/2014, my wife PCC 7/7/2013 n med 23/03/2014


Congrats Manueel.

my case is very similar to you but i have a different timeline.

But again all the best for the future mate.

AK


----------



## gkkumar

manueel said:


> Hi guys,,,
> Thank u god... Yah yahooooooooooooo
> I got a grant today ...
> Thank you everyone help and suggestion .!!!! I am a silent reader ..!!
> 
> My time line is 262113 system Admin ,NSW .. Onshore,
> Visa lodged 14 feb2014, CO 1 April 2014,req doc on 2 April2014
> delay email 2 May 2014,
> Grant 29 May 2014, time 3:50Pm AST..
> Pcc 21 Jan 2014, Med 27/12/2014, my wife PCC 7/7/2013 n med 23/03/2014


Congrats buddy !! Feb applicants now being processed !!! Have a blast buddy.. it should be a long booooozzzyyy weekend !!!


----------



## Bluegum2012

manueel said:


> Hi guys,,,
> Thank u god... Yah yahooooooooooooo
> I got a grant today ...
> Thank you everyone help and suggestion .!!!! I am a silent reader ..!!
> 
> My time line is 262113 system Admin ,NSW .. Onshore,
> Visa lodged 14 feb2014, CO 1 April 2014,req doc on 2 April2014
> delay email 2 May 2014,
> Grant 29 May 2014, time 3:50Pm AST..
> Pcc 21 Jan 2014, Med 27/12/2014, my wife PCC 7/7/2013 n med 23/03/2014


Congratulations manueel. Have a good life ahead.

Could you respond to my PM.

Rgds


----------



## gkkumar

*Manueel Grant updated*

VisaLODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC------------------SS-------------COUNTRY

27/12/2013----------samdam----------------- /03/2014------------ ???---------1st jan 2014/7april 2014
11/01/2014----------froggles-----------------17/03/2014-------------???---------24/01/2014
17/01/2014----------lichuc-------------------07/03/2014-------------???---------Yes
24/01/2014----------kiranjetti---------------28/03/2014------------???-----------22/04/2014
25/01/2014----------Sauib------------------25/03/2014-------------???-----------Yes-------ACT--------------Bangladesh
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-----------Yes-------------------------SA-------------INDIA
30/01/2014----------man111----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
06/02/2014----------askmohit---------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
06/02/2014----------Pame------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------29/05/2014---------------
19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???------------yes
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???---------------
21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???---------------
28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
28/02/2014----------Superduperman-------28/04/2014--------------???--------------09/05/2014 & 19/05/2014
04/03/2014----------rajajessie---------------27/03/2014----------???-----------15th & 27th Mar------------VIC
06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
08/03/2014----------kumarp-----------------16/05/2014------------???--------------Yes
13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No------------------------NSW-------------Pakistan
19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????------------???--------------No/Yes
21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????------------???----------01/05
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
01/05/2014----------Pyramid----------------- ??????????--------------???-------------Heath/AFP


----------



## Deejay_TNT

manueel said:


> Hi guys,,,
> Thank u god... Yah yahooooooooooooo
> I got a grant today ...
> Thank you everyone help and suggestion .!!!! I am a silent reader ..!!
> 
> My time line is 262113 system Admin ,NSW .. Onshore,
> Visa lodged 14 feb2014, CO 1 April 2014,req doc on 2 April2014
> delay email 2 May 2014,
> Grant 29 May 2014, time 3:50Pm AST..
> Pcc 21 Jan 2014, Med 27/12/2014, *my wife PCC 7/7/2013* n med 23/03/2014


Congratulations!
Since your wife's PCC is about to expire soon, I wonder why it took that long for DIBP to issue a grant to you (well, since you're onshore, maybe they were not in a rush).


----------



## bazidkhan

manueel said:


> manueel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,,,
> Thank u god... Yah yahooooooooooooo
> I got a grant today ...
> Thank you everyone help and suggestion .!!!! I am a silent reader ..!!
> 
> My time line is 262113 system Admin ,NSW .. Onshore,
> Visa lodged 14 feb2014, CO 1 April 2014,req doc on 2 April2014
> delay email 2 May 2014,
> Grant 29 May 2014, time 3:50Pm AST..
> Pcc 21 Jan 2014, Med 27/12/2014, my wife PCC 7/7/2013 n med 23/03/2014
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your grant man...
> Can you tell us from which team was your CO and what was her initials. Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Ragan

VisaLODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC------------------SS-------------COUNTRY

27/12/2013----------samdam----------------- /03/2014------------ ???---------1st jan 2014/7april 2014
11/01/2014----------froggles-----------------17/03/2014-------------???---------24/01/2014
17/01/2014----------lichuc-------------------07/03/2014-------------???---------Yes
24/01/2014----------kiranjetti---------------28/03/2014------------???-----------22/04/2014
25/01/2014----------Sauib------------------25/03/2014-------------???-----------Yes-------ACT--------------Bangladesh
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-----------Yes-------------------------SA-------------INDIA
30/01/2014----------man111----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
06/02/2014----------askmohit---------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
06/02/2014----------Pame------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------29/05/2014---------------
19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???------------yes
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???---------------
21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???---------------
28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
28/02/2014----------Superduperman-------28/04/2014--------------???--------------09/05/2014 & 19/05/2014
04/03/2014----------rajajessie---------------27/03/2014----------???-----------15th & 27th Mar------------VIC
06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
08/03/2014----------kumarp-----------------16/05/2014------------???--------------Yes
13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No------------------------NSW-------------Pakistan
19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????------------???--------------No/Yes
21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????------------???----------01/05
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes-------------VIC----------India
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
01/05/2014----------Pyramid----------------- ??????????--------------???-------------Heath/AFP


----------



## mathota

Ragan said:


> VisaLODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC------------------SS-------------COUNTRY
> 
> 27/12/2013----------samdam----------------- /03/2014------------ ???---------1st jan 2014/7april 2014
> 11/01/2014----------froggles-----------------17/03/2014-------------???---------24/01/2014
> 17/01/2014----------lichuc-------------------07/03/2014-------------???---------Yes
> 24/01/2014----------kiranjetti---------------28/03/2014------------???-----------22/04/2014
> 25/01/2014----------Sauib------------------25/03/2014-------------???-----------Yes-------ACT--------------Bangladesh
> 30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-----------Yes-------------------------SA-------------INDIA
> 30/01/2014----------man111----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
> 06/02/2014----------askmohit---------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
> 06/02/2014----------Pame------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
> 14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
> 14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------29/05/2014---------------
> 19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???------------yes
> 20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???---------------
> 21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???---------------
> 28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
> 28/02/2014----------Superduperman-------28/04/2014--------------???--------------09/05/2014 & 19/05/2014
> 04/03/2014----------rajajessie---------------27/03/2014----------???-----------15th & 27th Mar------------VIC
> 06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
> 08/03/2014----------kumarp-----------------16/05/2014------------???--------------Yes
> 13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
> 16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No------------------------NSW-------------Pakistan
> 19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????------------???--------------No/Yes
> 21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????------------???----------01/05
> 24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
> 24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
> 25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb
> 07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
> 08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
> 12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
> 14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
> 28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes-------------VIC----------India
> 06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
> 01/05/2014----------Pyramid----------------- ??????????--------------???-------------Heath/AFP


18/03/2014............mathota......................???????????.................???................yes....India


----------



## Redtape

Karen0510 said:


> I noticed you saying delay mail .... could you post here what it says in the delay mail.... coz all i received after sending documents was a auto reply....
> 
> is the delay mail same as auto reply mail which states the process will be slow...
> 
> 
> well it would be of great help if you could clarify this
> 
> Thnaks
> K


Hi Karen0510,

Refer to this link https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/processing-srs.html. The delay email contains almost the same message which starts from "From February 2014" in this page.When the delay was started in Mar/Apr applicants used to receive it form the CO by an email hence known as delay email. Now they have published on their website.

Hope this helps.

Cheers.


----------



## manueel

bazidkhan said:


> manueel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your grant man...
> Can you tell us from which team was your CO and what was her initials. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thxs mate...!!!!! T8 Initial : JN
Click to expand...


----------



## manueel

Thank u guys...!!!! All the best guys..!!!


----------



## tigerfeet

Don't know how to add onto the list but my time lines are as follows if someone can add them for me thanks

04/02/2014-------tigerfeet--------20/03/2014---------???------20/12/13 & 21/01/14 from uk


----------



## gkkumar

*Mahota and tigerfeet added !!*

VisaLODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC------------------SS-------------COUNTRY

27/12/2013----------samdam----------------- /03/2014------------ ???---------1st jan 2014/7april 2014
11/01/2014----------froggles-----------------17/03/2014-------------???---------24/01/2014
17/01/2014----------lichuc-------------------07/03/2014-------------???---------Yes
24/01/2014----------kiranjetti---------------28/03/2014------------???-----------22/04/2014
25/01/2014----------Sauib------------------25/03/2014-------------???-----------Yes-------ACT--------------Bangladesh
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-----------Yes-------------------------SA-------------INDIA
30/01/2014----------man111----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
06/02/2014----------askmohit---------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
06/02/2014----------Pame------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------29/05/2014---------------
04/02/2014----------tigerfeet--------------20/03/2014------------???------------------20/12/13 & 21/01/14 from uk 
19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???------------yes
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???---------------04/03/2014 & 16/03/2014
21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???---------------
28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
28/02/2014----------Superduperman-------28/04/2014--------------???--------------09/05/2014 & 19/05/2014
04/03/2014----------rajajessie---------------27/03/2014----------???-----------15th & 27th Mar------------VIC
06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
08/03/2014----------kumarp-----------------16/05/2014------------???--------------Yes
13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No------------------------Pakistan
18/03/2014----------mathota---------------????? ??????-----------???--------------yes-------India
19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????------------???--------------No/Yes
21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????------------???----------01/05
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes-------------VIC----------India
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
01/05/2014----------Pyramid----------------- ??????????--------------???-------------Heath/AFP


----------



## Cooldude1308

manueel said:


> Hi guys,,,
> Thank u god... Yah yahooooooooooooo
> I got a grant today ...
> Thank you everyone help and suggestion .!!!! I am a silent reader ..!!
> 
> My time line is 262113 system Admin ,NSW .. Onshore,
> Visa lodged 14 feb2014, CO 1 April 2014,req doc on 2 April2014
> delay email 2 May 2014,
> Grant 29 May 2014, time 3:50Pm AST..
> Pcc 21 Jan 2014, Med 27/12/2014, my wife PCC 7/7/2013 n med 23/03/2014


Congrats bro.... can you tell us the CO team(brisbane\adelaide\etc), which processed your application??


----------



## samdam

manueel said:


> Hi guys,,,
> Thank u god... Yah yahooooooooooooo
> I got a grant today ...
> Thank you everyone help and suggestion .!!!! I am a silent reader ..!!
> 
> My time line is 262113 system Admin ,NSW .. Onshore,
> Visa lodged 14 feb2014, CO 1 April 2014,req doc on 2 April2014
> delay email 2 May 2014,
> Grant 29 May 2014, time 3:50Pm AST..
> Pcc 21 Jan 2014, Med 27/12/2014, my wife PCC 7/7/2013 n med 23/03/2014


Congrats mate


----------



## lichuc

manueel said:


> Hi guys,,,
> Thank u god... Yah yahooooooooooooo
> I got a grant today ...
> Thank you everyone help and suggestion .!!!! I am a silent reader ..!!
> 
> My time line is 262113 system Admin ,NSW .. Onshore,
> Visa lodged 14 feb2014, CO 1 April 2014,req doc on 2 April2014
> delay email 2 May 2014,
> Grant 29 May 2014, time 3:50Pm AST..
> Pcc 21 Jan 2014, Med 27/12/2014, my wife PCC 7/7/2013 n med 23/03/2014


congrats manueel,, wish u a great life ahead..


----------



## sonsi_03

VisaLODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC------------------SS-------------COUNTRY

27/12/2013----------samdam----------------- /03/2014------------ ???---------1st jan 2014/7april 2014
11/01/2014----------froggles-----------------17/03/2014-------------???---------24/01/2014
17/01/2014----------lichuc-------------------07/03/2014-------------???---------Yes
24/01/2014----------kiranjetti---------------28/03/2014------------???-----------22/04/2014
25/01/2014----------Sauib------------------25/03/2014-------------???-----------Yes-------ACT--------------Bangladesh
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-----------Yes-------------------------SA-------------INDIA
30/01/2014----------man111----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
06/02/2014----------askmohit---------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
06/02/2014----------Pame------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------29/05/2014---------------
04/02/2014----------tigerfeet--------------20/03/2014------------???------------------20/12/13 & 21/01/14 from uk 
19/02/2014---------sonsi_03---------------31/03/2014------------???--------------Yes/Yes---SA---Phils.
19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???------------yes
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???---------------04/03/2014 & 16/03/2014
21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???---------------
28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
28/02/2014----------Superduperman-------28/04/2014--------------???--------------09/05/2014 & 19/05/2014
04/03/2014----------rajajessie---------------27/03/2014----------???-----------15th & 27th Mar------------VIC
06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
08/03/2014----------kumarp-----------------16/05/2014------------???--------------Yes
13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No------------------------Pakistan
18/03/2014----------mathota---------------????? ??????-----------???--------------yes-------India
19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????------------???--------------No/Yes
21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????------------???----------01/05
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes-------------VIC----------India
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
01/05/2014----------Pyramid----------------- ??????????--------------???-------------Heath/AFP

Joining the club! 99 days since visa lodged! Squeezing more patience.


----------



## hopefulhope

VisaLODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC------------------SS-------------COUNTRY

27/12/2013----------samdam----------------- /03/2014------------ ???---------1st jan 2014/7april 2014
11/01/2014----------froggles-----------------17/03/2014-------------???---------24/01/2014
17/01/2014----------lichuc-------------------07/03/2014-------------???---------Yes
24/01/2014----------kiranjetti---------------28/03/2014------------???-----------22/04/2014
25/01/2014----------Sauib------------------25/03/2014-------------???-----------Yes-------ACT--------------Bangladesh
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-----------Yes-------------------------SA-------------INDIA
30/01/2014----------man111----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
06/02/2014----------askmohit---------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
06/02/2014----------Pame------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------29/05/2014---------------
04/02/2014----------tigerfeet--------------20/03/2014------------???------------------20/12/13 & 21/01/14 from uk 
19/02/2014---------sonsi_03---------------31/03/2014------------???--------------Yes/Yes---SA---Phils.
19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???------------yes
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???---------------04/03/2014 & 16/03/2014
21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???---------------
28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
28/02/2014----------Superduperman-------28/04/2014--------------???--------------09/05/2014 & 19/05/2014
04/03/2014----------rajajessie---------------27/03/2014----------???-----------15th & 27th Mar------------VIC
06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
08/03/2014----------kumarp-----------------16/05/2014------------???--------------Yes
13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No------------------------Pakistan
18/03/2014----------mathota---------------????? ??????-----------???--------------yes-------India
19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????------------???--------------No/Yes
21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????------------???----------01/05
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes-------------VIC----------India
24/04/2014----------hopefulhope---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
01/05/2014----------Pyramid----------------- ??????????--------------???-------------Heath/AFP


----------



## VidyaS

manueel said:


> Hi guys,,,
> Thank u god... Yah yahooooooooooooo
> I got a grant today ...
> Thank you everyone help and suggestion .!!!! I am a silent reader ..!!
> 
> My time line is 262113 system Admin ,NSW .. Onshore,
> Visa lodged 14 feb2014, CO 1 April 2014,req doc on 2 April2014
> delay email 2 May 2014,
> Grant 29 May 2014, time 3:50Pm AST..
> Pcc 21 Jan 2014, Med 27/12/2014, my wife PCC 7/7/2013 n med 23/03/2014


Congrats Manueel... Wish you a great life ahead in Oz..


----------



## froggles

hopefulhope said:


> VisaLODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC------------------SS-------------COUNTRY
> 
> 27/12/2013----------samdam----------------- /03/2014------------ ???---------1st jan 2014/7april 2014
> 11/01/2014----------froggles-----------------17/03/2014-------------???---------24/01/2014------------Queensland----------UK
> 17/01/2014----------lichuc-------------------07/03/2014-------------???---------Yes
> 24/01/2014----------kiranjetti---------------28/03/2014------------???-----------22/04/2014
> 25/01/2014----------Sauib------------------25/03/2014-------------???-----------Yes-------ACT--------------Bangladesh
> 30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-----------Yes-------------------------SA-------------INDIA
> 30/01/2014----------man111----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
> 06/02/2014----------askmohit---------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
> 06/02/2014----------Pame------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
> 14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
> 14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------29/05/2014---------------
> 04/02/2014----------tigerfeet--------------20/03/2014------------???------------------20/12/13 & 21/01/14 from uk
> 19/02/2014---------sonsi_03---------------31/03/2014------------???--------------Yes/Yes---SA---Phils.
> 19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???------------yes
> 20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???---------------04/03/2014 & 16/03/2014
> 21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???---------------
> 28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
> 28/02/2014----------Superduperman-------28/04/2014--------------???--------------09/05/2014 & 19/05/2014
> 04/03/2014----------rajajessie---------------27/03/2014----------???-----------15th & 27th Mar------------VIC
> 06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
> 08/03/2014----------kumarp-----------------16/05/2014------------???--------------Yes
> 13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
> 16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No------------------------Pakistan
> 18/03/2014----------mathota---------------????? ??????-----------???--------------yes-------India
> 19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????------------???--------------No/Yes
> 21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????------------???----------01/05
> 24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
> 24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
> 25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb
> 07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
> 08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
> 12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
> 14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
> 28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes-------------VIC----------India
> 24/04/2014----------hopefulhope---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
> 06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
> 01/05/2014----------Pyramid----------------- ??????????--------------???-------------Heath/AFP


just updated my info !!!


----------



## froggles

VidyaS said:


> Congrats Manueel... Wish you a great life ahead in Oz..


Cograts Mate all the best for the future !!


----------



## superm

manueel said:


> Hi guys,,,
> Thank u god... Yah yahooooooooooooo
> I got a grant today ...
> Thank you everyone help and suggestion .!!!! I am a silent reader ..!!
> 
> My time line is 262113 system Admin ,NSW .. Onshore,
> Visa lodged 14 feb2014, CO 1 April 2014,req doc on 2 April2014
> delay email 2 May 2014,
> Grant 29 May 2014, time 3:50Pm AST..
> Pcc 21 Jan 2014, Med 27/12/2014, my wife PCC 7/7/2013 n med 23/03/2014


Congrats mate!


----------



## VidyaS

VisaLODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC------------------SS-------------COUNTRY

27/12/2013----------samdam----------------- /03/2014------------ ???---------1st jan 2014/7april 2014
11/01/2014----------froggles-----------------17/03/2014-------------???---------24/01/2014
17/01/2014----------lichuc-------------------07/03/2014-------------???---------Yes
24/01/2014----------kiranjetti---------------28/03/2014------------???-----------22/04/2014
25/01/2014----------Sauib------------------25/03/2014-------------???-----------Yes-------ACT--------------Bangladesh
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-----------Yes-------------------------SA-------------INDIA
30/01/2014----------man111----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
06/02/2014----------askmohit---------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
06/02/2014----------Pame------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------29/05/2014---------------
04/02/2014----------tigerfeet--------------20/03/2014------------???------------------20/12/13 & 21/01/14 from uk 
19/02/2014---------sonsi_03---------------31/03/2014------------???--------------Yes/Yes---SA---Phils.
19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???------------yes
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???---------------04/03/2014 & 16/03/2014
21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???---------------
28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
28/02/2014----------Superduperman-------28/04/2014--------------???--------------09/05/2014 & 19/05/2014
04/03/2014----------rajajessie---------------27/03/2014----------???-----------15th & 27th Mar------------VIC
06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
08/03/2014----------kumarp-----------------16/05/2014------------???--------------Yes
13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No------------------------Pakistan
18/03/2014----------mathota---------------????? ??????-----------???--------------yes-------India
19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????------------???--------------No/Yes
21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????------------???----------01/05
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb-------NSW------India
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes-------------VIC----------India
24/04/2014----------hopefulhope---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
01/05/2014----------Pyramid----------------- ??????????--------------???-------------Heath/AFP


----------



## sameer7106

*congrats!!*



VidyaS said:


> Congrats Manueel... Wish you a great life ahead in Oz..


Congrats manueel, all d best for ur future...

While reading ur signature i have one doubt which i want to clear.....your signature says "NSW ACK- 5 NOV 2013|NSW SS RECD- 13 FEB 2014", i am not getting that in the case of 189 we directly get the acceptance of our interest (if we are eligible) but whereas in the case of 190 i guess its different......could you please throw some light on it....as u got an acknowledgement on 5 nov then SS rcvd on feb (which is a long time).


----------



## AK8055

sameer7106 said:


> Congrats manueel, all d best for ur future...
> 
> While reading ur signature i have one doubt which i want to clear.....your signature says "NSW ACK- 5 NOV 2013|NSW SS RECD- 13 FEB 2014", i am not getting that in the case of 189 we directly get the acceptance of our interest (if we are eligible) but whereas in the case of 190 i guess its different......could you please throw some light on it....as u got an acknowledgement on 5 nov then SS rcvd on feb (which is a long time).


Hi Sameer7106,

I applied the same case as Vidya did but with different timelines.

Basically, in subclass 190 we need to get the state nomination for the particular field you are applying for. for example system administrator was in the list for NSW.

That approval takes upto 12 weeks. Once the applicant gets the State Sponsorship, they can apply the visa and get 5 points extra for state sponsorship.

after that, the procedure is as same as Visa subclass 189.

With 189, you just apply using the SOL/CSOL and thats pretty much it.

Hope it helps.

AK


----------



## Nagesh

manueel said:


> Hi guys,,,
> Thank u god... Yah yahooooooooooooo
> I got a grant today ...
> Thank you everyone help and suggestion .!!!! I am a silent reader ..!!
> 
> My time line is 262113 system Admin ,NSW .. Onshore,
> Visa lodged 14 feb2014, CO 1 April 2014,req doc on 2 April2014
> delay email 2 May 2014,
> Grant 29 May 2014, time 3:50Pm AST..
> Pcc 21 Jan 2014, Med 27/12/2014, my wife PCC 7/7/2013 n med 23/03/2014


Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!:rockon:


----------



## sameer7106

AK8055 said:


> Hi Sameer7106,
> 
> I applied the same case as Vidya did but with different timelines.
> 
> Basically, in subclass 190 we need to get the state nomination for the particular field you are applying for. for example system administrator was in the list for NSW.
> 
> That approval takes upto 12 weeks. Once the applicant gets the State Sponsorship, they can apply the visa and get 5 points extra for state sponsorship.
> 
> after that, the procedure is as same as Visa subclass 189.
> 
> With 189, you just apply using the SOL/CSOL and thats pretty much it.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> AK


 Thanks AK


----------



## Nagesh

gkkumar said:


> Chiku, please add yourself to the list.


Hi gkkumar, I think we are on same timelines , plz updates if you receives any communication from DIBP


----------



## asimak77

*Offshore 190 visa applications - delaying ?*

Hi,

My time line is in my signature. I've assigned CO from T4 Adelaide. Almost a month ago i got delay email saying my application is meeting all criteria and all required docs & evidences have been received. I also uploaded PCC upfront right after medicals.

Now waiting & waiting ... I believe offshore 190 applications are on hold on. What you guys say?

-Ahmed


----------



## superm

asimak77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My time line is in my signature. I've assigned CO from T4 Adelaide. Almost a month ago i got delay email saying my application is meeting all criteria and all required docs & evidences have been received. I also uploaded PCC upfront right after medicals.
> 
> Now waiting & waiting ... I believe offshore 190 applications are on hold on. What you guys say?
> 
> -Ahmed


Hi there - can you please post the content of the e-mail, omitting the personal information?


----------



## decipline

asimak77 said:


> Hi, My time line is in my signature. I've assigned CO from T4 Adelaide. Almost a month ago i got delay email saying my application is meeting all criteria and all required docs & evidences have been received. I also uploaded PCC upfront right after medicals. Now waiting & waiting ... I believe offshore 190 applications are on hold on. What you guys say? -Ahmed


Hi Ahmed

Can you please share the response email after deleting personal info.

As far as delay email received by us mentions overall delay in process and regarding Visa Category of 190 gettong nearly Capped.

Does CO mentioned to you that your all documents are clear and no further documents required and your application is meeting all criteria? If that is the case, you are very lucky to have clear indication from your CO that your application is processed and placed in top of the queue and only waiting for thr quota to be released on 1st July.

Please share that email.

Thanks
Cheers


----------



## asimak77

*Email from CO - Delay email*

Dear X.Y.Z

I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190). The medical results have now been received and at this stage all requirements for this visa have been met.

However, the visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.

I appreciate your patience in this matter.


----------



## decipline

asimak77 said:


> Dear X.Y.Z I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190). The medical results have now been received and at this stage all requirements for this visa have been met. However, the visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year. As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application. In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department&#146;s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you. I appreciate your patience in this matter.


That's Great. Good Luck to you buddy.

Thanks for sharing the info.

Starting from second paragraph, the standard delay email format received by all.
However, first paragraph is quite interesting and great news for you according to me.

While CO has clearly mentioned that Visa Requirements are already met means Just Seat Back, Relax and Enjoy. Your flight booking is done. Only thong os Seat no will be allocated to you sooner or later. 

To my knowledge, hardly any one has received such a clear indication from CO. Till date all communication regarding delay email from CO are generalised. I wish such kind CO gets allocated to all and we all receive at least some indication that at least process is completed and no more info is required. At this stage, even that info will be of great relief according to me.

Friends,
If any one else has received such info from CO regarding requirements met, please share. Will be helpful for all of us.

Cheers.


----------



## Sandy J

manueel said:


> Hi guys,,,
> Thank u god... Yah yahooooooooooooo
> I got a grant today ...
> Thank you everyone help and suggestion .!!!! I am a silent reader ..!!
> 
> My time line is 262113 system Admin ,NSW .. Onshore,
> Visa lodged 14 feb2014, CO 1 April 2014,req doc on 2 April2014
> delay email 2 May 2014,
> Grant 29 May 2014, time 3:50Pm AST..
> Pcc 21 Jan 2014, Med 27/12/2014, my wife PCC 7/7/2013 n med 23/03/2014


Congrats Manueel. Great going.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

*updated my info for 190*



gkkumar said:


> VisaLODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC------------------SS-------------COUNTRY
> 
> 27/12/2013----------samdam----------------- /03/2014------------ ???---------1st jan 2014/7april 2014
> 11/01/2014----------froggles-----------------17/03/2014-------------???---------24/01/2014
> 17/01/2014----------lichuc-------------------07/03/2014-------------???---------Yes
> 24/01/2014----------kiranjetti---------------28/03/2014------------???-----------22/04/2014
> 25/01/2014----------Sauib------------------25/03/2014-------------???-----------Yes-------ACT--------------Bangladesh
> 30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-----------Yes-------------------------SA-------------INDIA
> 30/01/2014----------man111----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
> 06/02/2014----------askmohit---------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
> 06/02/2014----------Pame------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
> 14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
> 14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------29/05/2014---------------
> 04/02/2014----------tigerfeet--------------20/03/2014------------???------------------20/12/13 & 21/01/14 from uk
> 19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???------------yes
> 20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???---------------04/03/2014 & 16/03/2014
> 21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???---------------
> 28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
> 28/02/2014----------Superduperman-------28/04/2014--------------???--------------09/05/2014 & 19/05/2014
> 04/03/2014----------rajajessie---------------27/03/2014----------???-----------15th & 27th Mar------------VIC
> 06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
> 08/03/2014----------kumarp-----------------16/05/2014------------???--------------Yes
> 13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
> 16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No------------------------Pakistan
> 18/03/2014----------mathota---------------????? ??????-----------???--------------yes-------India
> 18/03/2014--------koolsmartbuddy----------???????????----------?????------- India
> 19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????------------???--------------No/Yes
> 21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????------------???----------01/05
> 24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
> 24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
> 25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb
> 07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
> 08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
> 12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
> 14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
> 28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes-------------VIC----------India
> 06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
> 01/05/2014----------Pyramid----------------- ??????????--------------???-------------Heath/AFP


Updated my info for 190


----------



## mmn

asimak77 said:


> Dear X.Y.Z
> 
> I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190). The medical results have now been received and at this stage all requirements for this visa have been met.
> 
> However, the visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.




i also got the delay email after a query 30 days after vac2 payment , however, despite submission of all docs asked by CO including vac2......my CO didn't mention the received status as the way your CO mentioned and i guess i've never heard someone saying about such clearance given by CO. Good Luck....to hear the great news soon....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## vignesh07

I have received a positive result in my ACS skill accessment but Can someone explain me where does the ACS skill assessment come into picture while applying for the visa or while submitting the EOI? in short what is the purpose of ACS?


----------



## Hunter85

I hate 189 visa

One of the main reason I applied for 190 was it was in higher priority and the grants were promised to be faster but right now 189s are getting allocated CO in less than 3 weeks and grants less then 7 weeks. I applied for 190 on beginning of April and I see 189s who applied on May and got their grants.


----------



## SSAODNHAALNI

decipline said:


> That's Great. Good Luck to you buddy.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the info.
> 
> Starting from second paragraph, the standard delay email format received by all.
> However, first paragraph is quite interesting and great news for you according to me.
> 
> While CO has clearly mentioned that Visa Requirements are already met means Just Seat Back, Relax and Enjoy. Your flight booking is done. Only thong os Seat no will be allocated to you sooner or later.
> 
> To my knowledge, hardly any one has received such a clear indication from CO. Till date all communication regarding delay email from CO are generalised. I wish such kind CO gets allocated to all and we all receive at least some indication that at least process is completed and no more info is required. At this stage, even that info will be of great relief according to me.
> 
> Friends,
> If any one else has received such info from CO regarding requirements met, please share. Will be helpful for all of us.
> 
> Cheers.


In my case we needed waiver as Indian PCC could not be obtained. On 14th march 2014 we got a mail saying that waiver was obtained and further response as follows

Dear abc,

Thank you for the email.

I can confirm that we have received the waiver approval from our character area regarding the Indian penal clearances.

In relation to the processing timeframes for this application please see below:
The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.

We appreciate your patience in this matter.


----------



## SSAODNHAALNI

SSAODNHAALNI said:


> In my case we needed waiver as Indian PCC could not be obtained. On 14th march 2014 we got a mail saying that waiver was obtained and further response as follows
> 
> Dear abc,
> 
> Thank you for the email.
> 
> I can confirm that we have received the waiver approval from our character area regarding the Indian penal clearances.
> 
> In relation to the processing timeframes for this application please see below:
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> We appreciate your patience in this matter.


My timeline is as follows..
139912. Visa Subclass 190... IELTS 25/05/2013... SS SA...Applied 13/09/2013.. Invited 28/10/2013 Visa lodged 08/11/2013 CO allocated 17/12/2013. Medical and PCC ..Singapore COC 06/01/2014 India PCC(Could not obtain).. Waiver for the same..14/03/2014.. Delay mail 14/03/2014.. Grant 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## decipline

SSAODNHAALNI said:


> In my case we needed waiver as Indian PCC could not be obtained. On 14th march 2014 we got a mail saying that waiver was obtained and further response as follows Dear abc, Thank you for the email. I can confirm that we have received the waiver approval from our character area regarding the Indian penal clearances. In relation to the processing timeframes for this application please see below: The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year. As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application. In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department&#146;s website for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you. We appreciate your patience in this matter.


Hi Dear

That's true. That's exactly same wordings received by all. Precisiously word by word.

In your case as well, it was just acknowledgement of PCC waiver but no where it was mentioned like the way CO wrote to Ahmed regarding meeting the visa criteria and no further info required.

It was the only case in my knowledge who had received GO Ahead clearance from his CO. Only need to wait a little more.

For rest of us, Grant will come, in July , if not in June.

Good Luck
Cheers


----------



## Waqarali20005

decipline said:


> Hi Dear
> 
> That's true. That's exactly same wordings received by all. Precisiously word by word.
> 
> In your case as well, it was just acknowledgement of PCC waiver but no where it was mentioned like the way CO wrote to Ahmed regarding meeting the visa criteria and no further info required.
> 
> It was the only case in my knowledge who had received GO Ahead clearance from his CO. Only need to wait a little more.
> 
> For rest of us, Grant will come, in July , if not in June.
> 
> Good Luck
> Cheers


I read somewhere else as well, where a member posted the same message received from CO. about the fulfillment of requirements..


----------



## gkkumar

Nagesh said:


> Hi gkkumar, I think we are on same timelines , plz updates if you receives any communication from DIBP


Sure buddy!!!


----------



## dharma12

decipline said:


> That's Great. Good Luck to you buddy.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the info.
> 
> Starting from second paragraph, the standard delay email format received by all.
> However, first paragraph is quite interesting and great news for you according to me.
> 
> While CO has clearly mentioned that Visa Requirements are already met means Just Seat Back, Relax and Enjoy. Your flight booking is done. Only thong os Seat no will be allocated to you sooner or later.
> 
> To my knowledge, hardly any one has received such a clear indication from CO. Till date all communication regarding delay email from CO are generalised. I wish such kind CO gets allocated to all and we all receive at least some indication that at least process is completed and no more info is required. At this stage, even that info will be of great relief according to me.
> 
> Friends,
> If any one else has received such info from CO regarding requirements met, please share. Will be helpful for all of us.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi mate,

I was another guy, who had received the same email. Then after few weeks we got our grant. Be positive and pray to God! He is the savior!


----------



## dharma12

SSAODNHAALNI said:


> My timeline is as follows..
> 139912. Visa Subclass 190... IELTS 25/05/2013... SS SA...Applied 13/09/2013.. Invited 28/10/2013 Visa lodged 08/11/2013 CO allocated 17/12/2013. Medical and PCC ..Singapore COC 06/01/2014 India PCC(Could not obtain).. Waiver for the same..14/03/2014.. Delay mail 14/03/2014.. Grant
> :fingerscrossed:


Are you still waiting for your grant?


----------



## asimak77

yes


----------



## AK8055

vignesh07 said:


> I have received a positive result in my ACS skill accessment but Can someone explain me where does the ACS skill assessment come into picture while applying for the visa or while submitting the EOI? in short what is the purpose of ACS?


Hi vignesh07,

Yes, when you are applying for EOI, they will ask your personal particulars and also the skill assessment details.

*In Skills assessment:*

*Name of Occupation:* system analyst, web developer (what ever you got it assessed in)
*Does the client have a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing
authority?*: YES
*Name of assessing authority*: ACS
*Date of skills assessment*: (dd/mm/yyyy)
*Reference number/receipt number*: xxxxx

That is what you include in the EOI and rest when you get the invite to apply for the visa, you do the same thing plus upload supporting documents.

ACS - Australian Computer Society long story short, they validate the subjects you have done in other country and are they fit applicable for the occupation you are applying for.

rest they govern the IT code of ethics and all the GOOD you can do with IT to help the mankind LOL!
Hope this helps.

AK


----------



## gsingh

Hi have few queries friends:

1. When i click on "Apply Visa" button, do I need to complete whole submission in single go or I can save any step and later change/proceed with other steps. In case I lose my internet connection while filling information or submitting application, is online application tolerant to that?

2. Do I need to get all my employment related documents certified? Documentation checklist only ask for Identity proofs and Qualification documents to be certified.

3. All my degrees/certificates and marksheets have details in english along with hindi/punjabi. Do I need transcripts of them? In ACS i didn't submit any transcripts.

Thanks.


----------



## Pame

gsingh said:


> Hi have few queries friends:
> 
> 1. When i click on "Apply Visa" button, do I need to complete whole submission in single go or I can save any step and later change/proceed with other steps. In case I lose my internet connection while filling information or submitting application, is online application tolerant to that?
> 
> 2. Do I need to get all my employment related documents certified? Documentation checklist only ask for Identity proofs and Qualification documents to be certified.
> 
> 3. All my degrees/certificates and marksheets have details in english along with hindi/punjabi. Do I need transcripts of them? In ACS i didn't submit any transcripts.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi
1- yes, there Are 17 pages In visa application and each page is saved as u proceed. Therefore multiple logins are allowed 
2- coloured scans of the originals are enough.
3- you need transcripts of all the educational qualifications as well.
Best of luck


----------



## gsingh

Pame said:


> Hi
> 1- yes, there Are 17 pages In visa application and each page is saved as u proceed. Therefore multiple logins are allowed
> 2- coloured scans of the originals are enough.
> 3- you need transcripts of all the educational qualifications as well.
> Best of luck


Thanks Pame,

I was just going to through my universities websites to check how to get transcripts.

1. I have done MCA from IGNOU but that is not evaluated by ACS. But documents checklists say that all the documents submitted to ACS.

2. Most of the universities say transcripts of all the marks/grade cards. I dont know if there are transcripts of degree(s)/certificate(s) too or transcripts of marks/grade cards are enough? Please confirm.

Thanks


----------



## Pame

gsingh said:


> Thanks Pame,
> 
> I was just going to through my universities websites to check how to get transcripts.
> 
> 1. I have done MCA from IGNOU but that is not evaluated by ACS. But documents checklists say that all the documents submitted to ACS.
> 
> 2. Most of the universities say transcripts of all the marks/grade cards. I dont know if there are transcripts of degree(s)/certificate(s) too or transcripts of marks/grade cards are enough? Please confirm.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, Transcripts of grade cards will be enough, dont worry in CO has any doubt then he give you 28 days for any clarification and documents.


----------



## gsingh

Pame said:


> Hi, Transcripts of grade cards will be enough, dont worry in CO has any doubt then he give you 28 days for any clarification and documents.


Thanks a lot dude.


----------



## Ghaith

*Information update*



VidyaS said:


> VisaLODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC------------------SS-------------COUNTRY
> 
> 27/12/2013----------samdam----------------- /03/2014------------ ???---------1st jan 2014/7april 2014
> 29/12/2013----------Ghaith ------------------11/2/2014-------------???---------15th april ----------------WA -----------------Syria
> 11/01/2014----------froggles-----------------17/03/2014-------------???---------24/01/2014
> 17/01/2014----------lichuc-------------------07/03/2014-------------???---------Yes
> 24/01/2014----------kiranjetti---------------28/03/2014------------???-----------22/04/2014
> 25/01/2014----------Sauib------------------25/03/2014-------------???-----------Yes-------ACT--------------Bangladesh
> 30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-----------Yes-------------------------SA-------------INDIA
> 30/01/2014----------man111----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
> 06/02/2014----------askmohit---------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
> 06/02/2014----------Pame------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
> 14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
> 14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------29/05/2014---------------
> 04/02/2014----------tigerfeet--------------20/03/2014------------???------------------20/12/13 & 21/01/14 from uk
> 19/02/2014---------sonsi_03---------------31/03/2014------------???--------------Yes/Yes---SA---Phils.
> 19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???------------yes
> 20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???---------------04/03/2014 & 16/03/2014
> 21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04/2014------------???---------------
> 28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
> 28/02/2014----------Superduperman-------28/04/2014--------------???--------------09/05/2014 & 19/05/2014
> 04/03/2014----------rajajessie---------------27/03/2014----------???-----------15th & 27th Mar------------VIC
> 06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
> 08/03/2014----------kumarp-----------------16/05/2014------------???--------------Yes
> 13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
> 16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No------------------------Pakistan
> 18/03/2014----------mathota---------------????? ??????-----------???--------------yes-------India
> 19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????------------???--------------No/Yes
> 21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????------------???----------01/05
> 24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
> 24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
> 25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb-------NSW------India
> 07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
> 08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
> 12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
> 14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
> 28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes-------------VIC----------India
> 24/04/2014----------hopefulhope---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
> 06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
> 01/05/2014----------Pyramid----------------- ??????????--------------???-------------Heath/AFP



Hi , i Have added my information ,


----------



## sameer7106

Pame said:


> Hi, Transcripts of grade cards will be enough, dont worry in CO has any doubt then he give you 28 days for any clarification and documents.


I have a query....

VETASSES or any other skill assessing body do they consider the distance education equivalent to Australian standards???


----------



## _shel

sameer7106 said:


> I have a query....
> 
> VETASSES or any other skill assessing body do they consider the distance education equivalent to Australian standards???


 Depends on the course and occupation. Courses with a vocational element many dont allow distance ed but many purely academic courses/occupation do. Though as with any degree it depends on the provider. There are many institutions not recognised.


----------



## gsingh

sameer7106 said:


> I have a query....
> 
> VETASSES or any other skill assessing body do they consider the distance education equivalent to Australian standards???


I did my MCA from IGNOU, but ACS did not evaluate that.


----------



## gsingh

I have a query.

I am submitting visa application for 190. Last section of form 80 is "Part R: Sponsoring Employer details". Do I need to add something here like details of State or this is just for those who are sponsored by an employer?


----------



## gsingh

Hi friends,

I have following documents with me. 

1.	Are these documents enough?
2.	Please advise me how to organise these into files, I mean for example should I merge all qualification documents in one PDF file or one PDF file for each certificate. So that CO can easily understand and find all required files. Same for employment and other documents.

*Qualifications*
1.	matriculation_certificate
2.	senior_secondary_certificate
3.	bachelor_degree
4.	masters_degree
5.	matriculation_marksheet
6.	senior_secondary_marksheet
7.	bachelor_degree_marsheet_year1
8.	bachelor_degree_marsheet_year2
9.	bachelor_degree_marsheet_year3
10.	masters_degree_marsheet_year1
11.	masters_degree_marsheet_year2
12.	masters_degree_marsheet_year3

*Employment*
1.	Employer 1 (2008-2010)
1.	appointment letter
2.	confirmation letter
3.	appraisal letter
4.	resignation acceptance letter
5.	Experience letter
6.	Employment reference letter
7.	2 Salary slips​
2.	Employer 2 (2010-present)
1.	Appointment letter
2.	Service agreement
3.	confirmation letter
4.	Appraisal letters(2010,2011,2012,2013 and 2014)
5.	Company acquisition letter
6.	Offer letter of newly acquired owner
7.	Company award letters(2)
8.	Employment reference letter
9.	Salary slips​*Form 16 and ITR*
1.	Form 16 2011-12
2.	ITR 2010-12
3.	Form 16 2012-13 (forgot to file ITR. Tax already deducted at source and taxable income less than 5 lacs)
4.	Form 16 2013-14
5.	ITR 2013-14
6.	Form 16 2014-15
7.	ITR 2014-15

*Police clearance certificate*

*Form80*

Arranging transcripts of matriculation, senior secondary, graduation and masters

Thanks


----------



## mamunvega

well, its Sunday, I hope COs are chilling enough today so that they can come back tomorrow and arrange some Grants...


----------



## regmiboyer

gsingh said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have following documents with me.
> 
> 1.	Are these documents enough?
> 2.	Please advise me how to organise these into files, I mean for example should I merge all qualification documents in one PDF file or one PDF file for each certificate. So that CO can easily understand and find all required files. Same for employment and other documents.
> 
> *Qualifications*
> 1.	matriculation_certificate
> 2.	senior_secondary_certificate
> 3.	bachelor_degree
> 4.	masters_degree
> 5.	matriculation_marksheet
> 6.	senior_secondary_marksheet
> 7.	bachelor_degree_marsheet_year1
> 8.	bachelor_degree_marsheet_year2
> 9.	bachelor_degree_marsheet_year3
> 10.	masters_degree_marsheet_year1
> 11.	masters_degree_marsheet_year2
> 12.	masters_degree_marsheet_year3
> 
> *Employment*
> 1.	Employer 1 (2008-2010)
> 1.	appointment letter
> 2.	confirmation letter
> 3.	appraisal letter
> 4.	resignation acceptance letter
> 5.	Experience letter
> 6.	Employment reference letter
> 7.	2 Salary slips​
> 2.	Employer 2 (2010-present)
> 1.	Appointment letter
> 2.	Service agreement
> 3.	confirmation letter
> 4.	Appraisal letters(2010,2011,2012,2013 and 2014)
> 5.	Company acquisition letter
> 6.	Offer letter of newly acquired owner
> 7.	Company award letters(2)
> 8.	Employment reference letter
> 9.	Salary slips​*Form 16 and ITR*
> 1.	Form 16 2011-12
> 2.	ITR 2010-12
> 3.	Form 16 2012-13 (forgot to file ITR. Tax already deducted at source and taxable income less than 5 lacs)
> 4.	Form 16 2013-14
> 5.	ITR 2013-14
> 6.	Form 16 2014-15
> 7.	ITR 2014-15
> 
> *Police clearance certificate*
> 
> *Form80*
> 
> Arranging transcripts of matriculation, senior secondary, graduation and masters
> 
> Thanks


Good,

I believe you covered all the docs required. Make sure that the reference letter is either on the companies letter pad or if you are submitting it on a statutory declaration submit the ID card + Visiting card of the Referee.

Cheers.


----------



## gsingh

regmiboyer said:


> Good,
> 
> I believe you covered all the docs required. Make sure that the reference letter is either on the companies letter pad or if you are submitting it on a statutory declaration submit the ID card + Visiting card of the Referee.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks for your reply.

Yes refernce letters are as per DIBP guidelines, but I have one year old reference letter (13th May 2013) from my current employer when i submitted application to ACS. Although i have supportinmg documents like pay slips, appraisal letter and award letter to show I am still working with same employer.

Could you please answer my second question as well? and one more thing are transcripts really required?


----------



## regmiboyer

gsingh said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Yes refernce letters are as per DIBP guidelines, but I have one year old reference letter (13th May 2013) from my current employer when i submitted application to ACS. Although i have supportinmg documents like pay slips, appraisal letter and award letter to show I am still working with same employer.
> 
> Could you please answer my second question as well? and one more thing are transcripts really required?


Consolidate all your Identification docs together for eg: Passport copy, Birth certificate in one. Then comes your education testimonials arrange them in order latest being the first all in one PDF. Thereafter, your employer's certificates Latest being the first . Lastly your transactional docs for eg: IT returns and others.

If they need any more docs, they will reach you via email.

Cheers.


----------



## bazidkhan

gsingh said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Yes refernce letters are as per DIBP guidelines, but I have one year old reference letter (13th May 2013) from my current employer when i submitted application to ACS. Although i have supportinmg documents like pay slips, appraisal letter and award letter to show I am still working with same employer.
> 
> Could you please answer my second question as well? and one more thing are transcripts really required?


If you have any family and kids then you should prepare some documents for them also such as birth certificates I'D and marriage certificate etc. 
I think a single file for each document is not good. Make some categories like graduation documents and employment 1 and 2.
Best of luck.


----------



## MusaBilal

I haven't got any intimation yet on CO and delay. Does anyone know how can I contact DIBP to follow up my application?

Thanks


----------



## gsingh

bazidkhan said:


> If you have any family and kids then you should prepare some documents for them also such as birth certificates I'D and marriage certificate etc.
> I think a single file for each document is not good. Make some categories like graduation documents and employment 1 and 2.
> Best of luck.


Thanks dude. I am single.


----------



## darbar1409

No grants to be expected on Monday Guys because its a Public Holiday due to Australia Day.


----------



## ahmedimtiaz

Hey guys, I was sent the following message in my email minutes ago -



> 02 Jun 2014
> 
> Dear Imtiaz Ahmed Chowdhury
> 
> Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
> 
> To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;
> 
> SkillSelect
> Regards
> 
> SkillSelect System Administrator


Since I applied through an agent, I don't have the user id and password to login. Did anyone receive similar messages? Any clues on what this could be? As in something general or something I could dare be a bit excited about?


----------



## darbar1409

ahmedimtiaz said:


> Hey guys, I was sent the following message in my email minutes ago -
> 
> 
> 
> Since I applied through an agent, I don't have the user id and password to login. Did anyone receive similar messages? Any clues on what this could be? As in something general or something I could dare be a bit excited about?


it is better u contact ur agent at the earliest.


----------



## ahmedimtiaz

darbar1409 said:


> it is better u contact ur agent at the earliest.


I definitely will, the first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## darbar1409

good luck bro for the good news but i am amazed how come u got mail on Sunday? and tomorrow is also a holiday in Australia.


----------



## ahmedimtiaz

Thanks buddy! It's already monday in Aussie, but since that's also a public holiday...it could be just a routine maintenance thing or something. Fingers crossed, but I'm trying not to get too excited without good reason. Cheers!


----------



## darbar1409

ahmedimtiaz said:


> Thanks buddy! It's already monday in Aussie, but since that's also a public holiday...it could be just a routine maintenance thing or something. Fingers crossed, but I'm trying not to get too excited without good reason. Cheers!


okh buddy and its natural to be excited so just hang on for the good news cheers.


----------



## chennaiguy

darbar1409 said:


> No grants to be expected on Monday Guys because its a Public Holiday due to Australia Day.


It's not Australia Day and it is Western Australia Day and it is holiday in WA alone. Next public holiday is June 9th for all states except WA.


----------



## asimak77

*SkillSelect email - No correspondence*

Hi,

I also got a similar email from SkillSelect about a message in my SkillSelect inbox today around the same time (Pakistan time). I immediately checked the SkillSelect account but no mail or correspondence was there! What's this ? Either system has mistakenly sent a false message or may be there is some delay between this email and correspondence.

I have been extremely eagerly waiting for my grant after an email from my CO about longer wait times. This seems a false alarm from SkillSelect system as I am sure many other people must have got the same message. That surely raised my heartbeat for some minutes till I checked SkillSelect website 

-Asim


----------



## darbar1409

chennaiguy said:


> It's not Australia Day and it is Western Australia Day and it is holiday in WA alone. Next public holiday is June 9th for all states except WA.


oh okh buddy thanx for the update actually i got this info from my friend in perth and yah i think he spoke half either i understood half.


----------



## _shel

asimak77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also got a similar email from SkillSelect about a message in my SkillSelect inbox today around the same time (Pakistan time). I immediately checked the SkillSelect account but no mail or correspondence was there! What's this ? Either system has mistakenly sent a false message or may be there is some delay between this email and correspondence.
> 
> I have been extremely eagerly waiting for my grant after an email from my CO about longer wait times. This seems a false alarm from SkillSelect system as I am sure many other people must have got the same message. That surely raised my heartbeat for some minutes till I checked SkillSelect website
> 
> -Asim


 They've done this befire. Turned out it was information on the skillselect site rather than a personal message


----------



## Tejil

bazidkhan said:


> If you have any family and kids then you should prepare some documents for them also such as birth certificates I'D and marriage certificate etc.
> I think a single file for each document is not good. Make some categories like graduation documents and employment 1 and 2.
> Best of luck.


Sorry are all these documents that he had mentioned in the list r required for SS??


----------



## bazidkhan

darbar1409 said:


> oh okh buddy thanx for the update actually i got this info from my friend in perth and yah i think he spoke half either i understood half.


Hi Brother..
As i noted from your signature, You did assessment from TRA. plz tell me about your occupation or ANZSCO CODE. I have already mention mine in my signature.. Actually I need some clarification about TRA assessment. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## darbar1409

bazidkhan said:


> Hi Brother..
> As i noted from your signature, You did assessment from TRA. plz tell me about your occupation or ANZSCO CODE. I have already mention mine in my signature.. Actually I need some clarification about TRA assessment.
> Thanks in advance


it is 323214 bro.


----------



## bazidkhan

darbar1409 said:


> it is 323214 bro.


Thanks for rapid reply..
Can you tell me, how much experience you have shown in your visa application, for which you wants to claim points..


----------



## darbar1409

bazidkhan said:


> Thanks for rapid reply..
> Can you tell me, how much experience you have shown in your visa application, for which you wants to claim points..


11 yrs experience since 2003


----------



## jestin684

darbar1409 said:


> oh okh buddy thanx for the update actually i got this info from my friend in perth and yah i think he spoke half either i understood half.


26th January Australia Day.....


----------



## jestin684

Good morning Guys.........Any grants today.....waiting, waiting & waiting.....


----------



## gkkumar

jestin684 said:


> Good morning Guys.........Any grants today.....waiting, waiting & waiting.....


Nothing yet.


----------



## jestin684

Hope we get some grants today.....


----------



## gkkumar

jestin684 said:


> Hope we get some grants today.....


Being in a new month I have high hopes of a few grants this week, let's see how it goes


----------



## samdam

gkkumar said:


> Being in a new month I have high hopes of a few grants this week, let's see how it goes


By the way, how many of us got Grant in May?


----------



## AK8055

Well guys, its 4:30 EST no Grants so far.
hopefully, some Perth guys get a grant.


----------



## Hunter85

189s are getting grants less than a month, so sad for us


----------



## gkkumar

*Granted !!!!!!*

Hello guys !!!!!

Got my golden email just now !!!! Feeling so so so exicted. No words to describe !!!! Yet to read the entire details. IED - 27th Feb 2015. 

:lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::rockon::rockon::rockon::hug::hug::hug::drum::drum::drum:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys !!!!!
> 
> Got my golden email just now !!!! Feeling so so so exicted. No words to describe !!!! Yet to read the entire details. IED - 27th Feb 2015.
> 
> :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::rockon::rockon::rockon::hug::hug::hug::drum::drum::drum:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Awesome kumar!!!!

I am so happy for you... have a blast dude !!

Finally February applicatiins are moving now !!


----------



## soodrahul

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys !!!!!
> 
> Got my golden email just now !!!! Feeling so so so exicted. No words to describe !!!! Yet to read the entire details. IED - 27th Feb 2015.
> 
> :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::rockon::rockon::rockon::hug::hug::hug::drum::drum::drum:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Congrats buddy !!


----------



## gigs1981

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys !!!!!
> 
> Got my golden email just now !!!! Feeling so so so exicted. No words to describe !!!! Yet to read the entire details. IED - 27th Feb 2015.
> 
> :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::rockon::rockon::rockon::hug::hug::hug::drum::drum::drum:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Congratzz mate..... rock on... party hard boyyy


----------



## Waqarali20005

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys !!!!!
> 
> Got my golden email just now !!!! Feeling so so so exicted. No words to describe !!!! Yet to read the entire details. IED - 27th Feb 2015.
> 
> :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::rockon::rockon::rockon::hug::hug::hug::drum::drum::drum:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


bravo!!!! congrats bro!


----------



## mamunvega

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys !!!!!
> 
> Got my golden email just now !!!! Feeling so so so exicted. No words to describe !!!! Yet to read the entire details. IED - 27th Feb 2015.
> 
> :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::rockon::rockon::rockon::hug::hug::hug::drum::drum::drum:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Big Congrates gkkumar...Party Hard Man...Last but not the least, don't leave this forum !!!

:hug::drum::drum:


----------



## Redtape

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys !!!!!
> 
> Got my golden email just now !!!! Feeling so so so exicted. No words to describe !!!! Yet to read the entire details. IED - 27th Feb 2015.
> 
> :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::rockon::rockon::rockon::hug::hug::hug::drum::drum::drum:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Hey Gkk Congratulations.

On a lighter side, coincidentally it was your 500th post on the forum. You should have done it earlier so as to get your grant.

Have a great and bright future ahead.

Good Luck.


----------



## chiku2006

Redtape said:


> Hey Gkk Congratulations.
> 
> On a lighter side, coincidentally it was your 500th post on the forum. You should have done it earlier so as to get your grant.
> 
> Have a great and bright future ahead.
> 
> Good Luck.


Kumar

Your IED should have been March not feb as your medicals and PCC were done in the month of March..


----------



## sunnyboi

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys !!!!!
> 
> Got my golden email just now !!!! Feeling so so so exicted. No words to describe !!!! Yet to read the entire details. IED - 27th Feb 2015.
> 
> :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::rockon::rockon::rockon::hug::hug::hug::drum::drum::drum:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Congratulations! Incidentally, also your 500th post


----------



## man111

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys !!!!!
> 
> Got my golden email just now !!!! Feeling so so so exicted. No words to describe !!!! Yet to read the entire details. IED - 27th Feb 2015.
> 
> :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::rockon::rockon::rockon::hug::hug::hug::drum::drum::drum:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


hey

so happy 2 hear. one of the active member of form got grant:lock1:


----------



## gkkumar

Redtape said:


> Hey Gkk Congratulations.
> 
> On a lighter side, coincidentally it was your 500th post on the forum. You should have done it earlier so as to get your grant.
> 
> Have a great and bright future ahead.
> 
> Good Luck.


Redtape, 

I did not knew it !!! Coincidentally, got my grant on our own state - ""TELANGANA" Formation Day"" - So double the reasons !!!! :lock1::lock1::lock1: Jaaaiiii Telangaaanaaa !!!!

All the best buddy !! You will get your grant soon !!!

:flame::flame::flame:


----------



## man111

gkkumar said:


> Being in a new month I have high hopes of a few grants this week, let's see how it goes


hey gkkumar a small question.

Who send the golden email? is CO / team/DIBP???? ANYWAY UR DREAM CAME TRUE TODAY.GOOD LUCK


----------



## sonsi_03

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys !!!!!
> 
> Got my golden email just now !!!! Feeling so so so exicted. No words to describe !!!! Yet to read the entire details. IED - 27th Feb 2015.
> 
> :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::rockon::rockon::rockon::hug::hug::hug::drum::drum::drum:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Congratulations and Cheers,man! That's 102 days since lodge! Party time! :clap2:


----------



## SS70011005

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys !!!!!
> 
> Got my golden email just now !!!! Feeling so so so exicted. No words to describe !!!! Yet to read the entire details. IED - 27th Feb 2015.
> 
> :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::rockon::rockon::rockon::hug::hug::hug::drum::drum::drum:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Finally, we get to say congratulations to you... Cheers!!! and Good Luck!!!!


----------



## gkkumar

man111 said:


> hey gkkumar a small question.
> 
> Who send the golden email? is CO / team/DIBP???? ANYWAY UR DREAM CAME TRUE TODAY.GOOD LUCK


Mail was from my CO - Team2 GSM Adelaide.


----------



## Hunter85

finally a 190 applicant got a grant, congrats you really deserved it now go and have party


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Mail was from my CO - Team2 GSM Adelaide.


Did it come from the same CO?? What were the initials of the CO


----------



## SS70011005

chiku2006 said:


> Did it come from the same CO?? What were the initials of the CO


Chiku... Soon you'll be next!!!


----------



## mmn

AK8055 said:


> Well guys, its 4:30 EST no Grants so far.
> hopefully, some Perth guys get a grant.


your hope got lights.....2 grant news i got in this forum.......seems good sign for the whole month!!:gossip::gossip::gossip:


----------



## chiku2006

SS70011005 said:


> Chiku... Soon you'll be next!!!


Thanks Buddy !! I am waiting anxiously


----------



## jestin684

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys !!!!!
> 
> Got my golden email just now !!!! Feeling so so so exicted. No words to describe !!!! Yet to read the entire details. IED - 27th Feb 2015.
> 
> :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::rockon::rockon::rockon::hug::hug::hug::drum::drum::drum:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Congrats mate.....


----------



## Hunter85

Updating the list for gkkumar

VisaLODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC------------------SS-------------COUNTRY

27/12/2013----------samdam----------------- /03/2014------------ ???---------1st jan 2014/7april 2014
29/12/2013----------Ghaith ------------------11/2/2014-------------???---------15th april ----------------WA -----------------Syria
11/01/2014----------froggles-----------------17/03/2014-------------???---------24/01/2014
17/01/2014----------lichuc-------------------07/03/2014-------------???---------Yes
24/01/2014----------kiranjetti---------------28/03/2014------------???-----------22/04/2014
25/01/2014----------Sauib------------------25/03/2014-------------???-----------Yes-------ACT--------------Bangladesh
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-----------Yes-------------------------SA-------------INDIA
30/01/2014----------man111----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
06/02/2014----------askmohit---------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
06/02/2014----------Pame------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------29/05/2014---------------
04/02/2014----------tigerfeet--------------20/03/2014------------???------------------20/12/13 & 21/01/14 from uk 
19/02/2014---------sonsi_03---------------31/03/2014------------???--------------Yes/Yes---SA---Phils.
19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???------------yes
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???---------------04/03/2014 & 16/03/2014------------------Grant 02/06/2014
21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04//2014------------???---------------
28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
28/02/2014----------Superduperman-------28/04/2014--------------???--------------09/05/2014 & 19/05/2014
04/03/2014----------rajajessie---------------27/03/2014----------???-----------15th & 27th Mar------------VIC
06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
08/03/2014----------kumarp-----------------16/05/2014------------???--------------Yes
13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No------------------------Pakistan
18/03/2014----------mathota---------------????? ??????-----------???--------------yes-------India
19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????------------???--------------No/Yes
21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????------------???----------01/05
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb-------NSW------India
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes-------------VIC----------India
24/04/2014----------hopefulhope---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
01/05/2014----------Pyramid----------------- ??????????--------------???-------------Heath/AFP


----------



## lichuc

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys !!!!!
> 
> Got my golden email just now !!!! Feeling so so so exicted. No words to describe !!!! Yet to read the entire details. IED - 27th Feb 2015.
> 
> :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::rockon::rockon::rockon::hug::hug::hug::drum::drum::drum:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Hearty congrats to you:rockon:


----------



## darbar1409

gkkumar said:


> Mail was from my CO - Team2 GSM Adelaide.


Big Big Congo bro.
Really happy for you and it brings our hopes alive again.
I have got lodge 8 days after you with the CO from same team.
Pray for us buddy.


----------



## omer haroon

Hi guys..
Just in case this information helps someone..
I called DIBP today from overseas. After a 30 minutes wait the call got through, I asked them if I have been allocated a CO. Not yet, they told me.
I lodged my application for 190 on March 28. It has been more than 9 weeks!
Wish me luck.


----------



## darbar1409

mmn said:


> your hope got lights.....2 grant news i got in this forum.......seems good sign for the whole month!!:gossip::gossip::gossip:


who is the other one after GKKumar?


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> Did it come from the same CO?? What were the initials of the CO


Yes, the same initial CO - RF. I got a reply for my query a month ago from another CO. But, now its the same initial CO.


----------



## gkkumar

darbar1409 said:


> Big Big Congo bro.
> Really happy for you and it brings our hopes alive again.
> I have got lodge 8 days after you with the CO from same team.
> Pray for us buddy.


My prayers with you all guys !!! Hope you all get your grants soooonnnn !!!!


----------



## SAMD_Oz

gkkumar said:


> My prayers with you all guys !!! Hope you all get your grants soooonnnn !!!!


Congrats buddy... Best of Luck, Cheers!

Are you under 190 category? From which state you got the invite?


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> Thanks Buddy !! I am waiting anxiously


hey chiku give a good news soon buddy coz its u next to GK and than come my turn.


----------



## gkkumar

SAMD_Oz said:


> Congrats buddy... Best of Luck, Cheers!
> 
> Are you under 190 category? From which state you got the invite?


Yes - 190, VIC !


----------



## Happybets

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys !!!!!
> 
> Got my golden email just now !!!! Feeling so so so exicted. No words to describe !!!! Yet to read the entire details. IED - 27th Feb 2015.
> 
> :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::rockon::rockon::rockon::hug::hug::hug::drum::drum::drum:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Wow mate.. great way to begin the week. Hearty congrats.


----------



## Karen0510

need updates on how the process of granting visa takes place... does any one have an idea ???


----------



## Sandy J

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys !!!!!
> 
> Got my golden email just now !!!! Feeling so so so exicted. No words to describe !!!! Yet to read the entire details. IED - 27th Feb 2015.
> 
> :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::rockon::rockon::rockon::hug::hug::hug::drum::drum::drum:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Many congratulations. Have a blast.


----------



## chiku2006

darbar1409 said:


> hey chiku give a good news soon buddy coz its u next to GK and than come my turn.


I wish they were working on first come first serve basis... no one knows how do they work.. thats a mystery !!


----------



## VidyaS

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys !!!!!
> 
> Got my golden email just now !!!! Feeling so so so exicted. No words to describe !!!! Yet to read the entire details. IED - 27th Feb 2015.
> 
> :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::rockon::rockon::rockon::hug::hug::hug::drum::drum::drum:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Excellent GK.. Congrats my dear friend... All the very best for your new Oz life!! :high5:


----------



## mamunvega

its been *71 Days* since eVisa lodgement...still Nothing happening to my case...


----------



## Neville Smith

*Congratulations*



gkkumar said:


> Hello guys !!!!!
> 
> Got my golden email just now !!!! Feeling so so so exicted. No words to describe !!!! Yet to read the entire details. IED - 27th Feb 2015.
> 
> :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::rockon::rockon::rockon::hug::hug::hug::drum::drum::drum:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Hi GK,

Congratulations mate. Good news with the start of this week. Haqve fun and party hard.

BTW, was your subclass 189 or 190.,Please confirm


----------



## Santhosh.15

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys !!!!!
> 
> Got my golden email just now !!!! Feeling so so so exicted. No words to describe !!!! Yet to read the entire details. IED - 27th Feb 2015.
> 
> :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::rockon::rockon::rockon::hug::hug::hug::drum::drum::drum:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


GK

Congrats. I am happy for you. Party hard brother !!


----------



## iammay

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys !!!!! Got my golden email just now !!!! Feeling so so so exicted. No words to describe !!!! Yet to read the entire details. IED - 27th Feb 2015. :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::rockon::rockon::rockon::hug::hug::hug::drum::drum::drum:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:



Congratulations!


----------



## samdam

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys !!!!!
> 
> Got my golden email just now !!!! Feeling so so so exicted. No words to describe !!!! Yet to read the entire details. IED - 27th Feb 2015.
> 
> :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::rockon::rockon::rockon::hug::hug::hug::drum::drum::drum:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Congrats mate


----------



## hopefulhope

Neville Smith said:


> Hi GK,
> 
> Congratulations mate. Good news with the start of this week. Haqve fun and party hard.
> 
> BTW, was your subclass 189 or 190.,Please confirm


 He is 190....you can check his signature


----------



## Pame

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys !!!!!
> 
> Got my golden email just now !!!! Feeling so so so exicted. No words to describe !!!! Yet to read the entire details. IED - 27th Feb 2015.
> 
> :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::rockon::rockon::rockon::hug::hug::hug::drum::drum::drum:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Hi Gk,

Hearty congratulations. Wish you all the best way forward.

Regards


----------



## decipline

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys !!!!! Got my golden email just now !!!! Feeling so so so exicted. No words to describe !!!! Yet to read the entire details. IED - 27th Feb 2015. :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::rockon::rockon::rockon::hug::hug::hug::drum::drum::drum:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Great dear GK

congrats for thr grand success

wish you all the good luck on OZ land


----------



## ahmedimtiaz

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys !!!!!
> 
> Got my golden email just now !!!! Feeling so so so exicted. No words to describe !!!! Yet to read the entire details. IED - 27th Feb 2015.
> 
> :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::rockon::rockon::rockon::hug::hug::hug::drum::drum::drum:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Congrats congrats!!!!! Party on brother! U deserve it!


----------



## asimak77

*Congrats Gkkumar*

Hi Kumar,

Many congratulations! This brings hope for every one. My lodgement date was 26th Feb 14. Close to you. Not sure if there is any correlation between lodgement date & decision.

Which occupation code you applied under ?

My CO is from T4-GSM Adelaide with initials SM. I got delayed email almost a month ago while CO saying every thing regarding application is complete and meeting all criteria. Just wait will be longer.

Lets hope for good.

-Ahmed


----------



## javaidiqbal

*No co*



sunnyboi said:


> This is indeed bad. Guess it's best to call them up and let them know that you need a CO since it's beyond the regular timeline.


Did you get CO assigned as your timeline seems to be quite similar to mine as I lodged my application on 25/03/2014 but no CO assigned apparently. I have also uploaded PCC and Medical upfront.


----------



## sunnyboi

javaidiqbal said:


> Did you get CO assigned as your timeline seems to be quite similar to mine as I lodged my application on 25/03/2014 but no CO assigned apparently. I have also uploaded PCC and Medical upfront.


No CO. Since DIBP has confirmed that they have allocated COs till March 1st and the next update about it will mid-June, I'll just wait it out. They will probably assign one since I'll also be completing 11 weeks since the date of lodgement. Can you please update your signature, so that we can get an idea on the timelines? However on "Quick links" on the green menu bar and click on "Edit signature" to add.


----------



## gkkumar

asimak77 said:


> Hi Kumar,
> 
> Many congratulations! This brings hope for every one. My lodgement date was 26th Feb 14. Close to you. Not sure if there is any correlation between lodgement date & decision.
> 
> Which occupation code you applied under ?
> 
> My CO is from T4-GSM Adelaide with initials SM. I got delayed email almost a month ago while CO saying every thing regarding application is complete and meeting all criteria. Just wait will be longer.
> 
> Lets hope for good.
> 
> -Ahmed


Ahmed,

262111 - Database Administrator. Good luck buddy for your grant !


----------



## javaidiqbal

sunnyboi said:


> No CO. Since DIBP has confirmed that they have allocated COs till March 1st and the next update about it will mid-June, I'll just wait it out. They will probably assign one since I'll also be completing 11 weeks since the date of lodgement. Can you please update your signature, so that we can get an idea on the timelines? However on "Quick links" on the green menu bar and click on "Edit signature" to add.


Thanks for quick update; nothing can be done except waiting then.

Can't have a signature until I post 5 good post as I am a new member to this forum.


----------



## richardlee

I have a question about the status of addtional documents in immiaccount page.

I lodged my visa on 5 March and Co is allocated on 12 May as 190(NSW,System Administrator) and I was requested two docs(this year's payslip, and form 80)
My agent sent an email to Co by attaching additional docs and they said they received a delay mail.
But in immiaccount page, the status is not changed into received from request.

Should I ask my agent to upload two additional docs into immiaccount?
Or just wait?

I want to know how you guys did.


----------



## sunnyboi

richardlee said:


> I have a question about the status of addtional documents in immiaccount page.
> 
> I lodged my visa on 5 March and Co is allocated on 12 May as 190(NSW,System Administrator) and I was requested two docs(this year's payslip, and form 80)
> My agent sent an email to Co by attaching additional docs and they said they received a delay mail.
> But in immiaccount page, the status is not changed into received from request.
> 
> Should I ask my agent to upload two additional docs into immiaccount?
> Or just wait?
> 
> I want to know how you guys did.


Request your agent to upload the same docs on the Immi account as well for the related section. This will take 2 days to reflect. Can you please also update this sheet with your details? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## damiloo

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys !!!!!
> 
> Got my golden email just now !!!! Feeling so so so exicted. No words to describe !!!! Yet to read the entire details. IED - 27th Feb 2015.
> 
> :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::rockon::rockon::rockon::hug::hug::hug::drum::drum::drum:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


congrats Kumar - happy to see fab grants coming. Moreover, good to see grants from Adelaide team 2.


----------



## darbar1409

damiloo said:


> congrats Kumar - happy to see fab grants coming. Moreover, good to see grants from Adelaide team 2.


Yes bro the day ended with the happy note as one of us got his dream come true today, lets sleep tight with the dream that tomorrow might be our turn.


----------



## Ghaith

Congratulation GK  all the best bro .


----------



## rajajessie

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys !!!!!
> 
> Got my golden email just now !!!! Feeling so so so exicted. No words to describe !!!! Yet to read the entire details. IED - 27th Feb 2015.
> 
> :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::rockon::rockon::rockon::hug::hug::hug::drum::drum::drum:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Congrats Kumar!!
Law of attraction has worked for you 
Best wishes for your future mate


----------



## AK8055

Hi Guys,

anyone assigned to Adelaide GSM Team 8?

still monitoring for someone to jump up with the golden email.

AK


----------



## Nagesh

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys !!!!!
> 
> Got my golden email just now !!!! Feeling so so so exicted. No words to describe !!!! Yet to read the entire details. IED - 27th Feb 2015.
> 
> :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::rockon::rockon::rockon::hug::hug::hug::drum::drum::drum:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! very happy for you. Start your new life in Melbourne *************:rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## mamunvega

its been 71 days but no sign of CO or anything....  

Is there any Grant News today???


----------



## Nagesh

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys !!!!!
> 
> Got my golden email just now !!!! Feeling so so so exicted. No words to describe !!!! Yet to read the entire details. IED - 27th Feb 2015.
> 
> :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::rockon::rockon::rockon::hug::hug::hug::drum::drum::drum:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Hi GKKUMAR !!!!!!!! we are on same timelines , plz hope we will also get the grants soon. :fingerscrossed::frown::help::help::help:


----------



## sunnyboi

mamunvega said:


> its been 71 days but no sign of CO or anything....
> 
> Is there any Grant News today???


Lets wait for one more week and see what they update. After that, if CO is not allocated, we'll ring their phones off the hook!! :grouphug:


----------



## decipline

Hi Friends

All of applicants who has received any kind of indication from uis CO i.e asking for Form 80 ot othe docs or Received Delay email, question is Did anyone has received same communication in immi account under correspondance tag? or it is still showing ko correspandance.

thanks


----------



## richardlee

decipline said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> All of applicants who has received any kind of indication from uis CO i.e asking for Form 80 ot othe docs or Received Delay email, question is Did anyone has received same communication in immi account under correspondance tag? or it is still showing ko correspandance.
> 
> thanks


In my case, there is no content in correspondance page.


----------



## Hunter85

i guess correspondence will appear once we get the visa approved


----------



## mamunvega

does anyone have any idea, in total, how many grants were given out in April & May respectively??


----------



## carthik.annayan

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys !!!!!
> 
> Got my golden email just now !!!! Feeling so so so exicted. No words to describe !!!! Yet to read the entire details. IED - 27th Feb 2015.
> 
> :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::rockon::rockon::rockon::hug::hug::hug::drum::drum::drum:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Gk,

Congrats ! Time to celebrate ! Ur timelines match very closely to that of mine. I launched my visa on 27th Feb. Front Loaded all the documents except form 80. Which i uploaded the very next day when the request was made. Hope to get my visa soon. Btw, How many points did u have ?

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## deepu

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys !!!!!
> 
> Got my golden email just now !!!! Feeling so so so exicted. No words to describe !!!! Yet to read the entire details. IED - 27th Feb 2015.
> 
> :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::rockon::rockon::rockon::hug::hug::hug::drum::drum::drum:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Congrats buddy.... Good Luck For Future.....


----------



## Hunter85

As far as I know

April only 1 candidate (ozbabe offshore)

May 1 candidate who lodged on November 2013.... (onshore)

This number is delicious considering 4-5 grants per week for 189....



mamunvega said:


> does anyone have any idea, in total, how many grants were given out in April & May respectively??


----------



## decipline

Hunter85 said:


> i guess correspondence will appear once we get the visa approved


thanks for info dear

by the way, did u receive any delay email?

good luck


----------



## Hunter85

No delay e mail, no interaction from CO

It's been 8 weeks for me. I am applying with my Cypriot Citizenship (which is a European union country), It is not listed has Low Risk Country but I hope they wont go for external checks for me....



decipline said:


> thanks for info dear
> 
> by the way, did u receive any delay email?
> 
> good luck


----------



## MusaBilal

Whats that low and high risk countries?

Are there different grant timelines for them? Where can I find this info please.


----------



## decipline

Hunter85 said:


> No delay e mail, no interaction from CO It's been 8 weeks for me. I am applying with my Cypriot Citizenship (which is a European union country), It is not listed has Low Risk Country but I hope they wont go for external checks for me....


ok
than might be because you have not any intimation on your case you have no content in correspondance

any one else, if received any info in correspondance tag, plz share.


----------



## decipline

MusaBilal said:


> Whats that low and high risk countries? Are there different grant timelines for them? Where can I find this info please.


yes dear

there are different timelines for high risk and low risk countries.
for high risk country applicants, in most cases they refer for external checks which normally takes 9 to 12 months once CO is allocated.

for low rosk countries, the time line is 3 months.

you can find these details on immi website.


----------



## javaidiqbal

*Form 80*



javaidiqbal said:


> Thanks for quick update; nothing can be done except waiting then.
> 
> Can't have a signature until I post 5 good post as I am a new member to this forum.


As your timeline is quite similar to mine; did you upload old form 80 or the new one. I have uploaded old form 80 and didn't upload the new form 80 which I came to know only in early May only that all application from march should have new form 80. 

I checked with my my agent and he advised not to upload new form 80 and wait for CO to ask.


----------



## Hunter85

I am sorry to tell you Musabilal but Pakistan is one of the most unfortunate country when it comes to ozzy immigration, there is a separate thread dedicated to pakistanian people, please visit there and you will see that it takes soooo looooonng for anyone from pakistan to have his/her grant.





MusaBilal said:


> Whats that low and high risk countries?
> 
> Are there different grant timelines for them? Where can I find this info please.


----------



## MusaBilal

That's sad. I don't mind the time period as long as you are told about it. But waiting with no info on whats going on with your app is kinda bothering.

Anyway thanks for your reply hunter


----------



## Hunter85

guys 1 question

I havent claimed any points for my experience and I front loaded all documents. When it came to work related documents my agent told me not to upload anything unless CO asks.

I really want to front load everything to receive my direct grant but could anyone please advise if CO contacted you for work experience related evidence even though you havent claimed?


----------



## chiku2006

chiku2006 said:


> I wish they were working on first come first serve basis... no one knows how do they work.. thats a mystery !!


You know what, I was taking it easy till yesterday.. thinking all grants will come in the month of July but after seeing Gkkumar's grant yesterday.. entire scenario has changed, I have high hopes now from DIBP now !!


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> You know what, I was taking it easy till yesterday.. thinking all grants will come in the month of July but after seeing Gkkumar's grant yesterday.. entire scenario has changed, I have high hopes now from DIBP now !!


yah buddy impatience is running high.


----------



## darbar1409

No grants for today???
Completly dry day.


----------



## chiku2006

darbar1409 said:


> No grants for today???
> Completly dry day.


Yup nothing today. ... not even 189 !!


----------



## sunnyboi

Hunter85 said:


> guys 1 question
> 
> I havent claimed any points for my experience and I front loaded all documents. When it came to work related documents my agent told me not to upload anything unless CO asks.
> 
> I really want to front load everything to receive my direct grant but could anyone please advise if CO contacted you for work experience related evidence even though you havent claimed?


Not uploading any related documents is slowing down your process! Please do upload your work related documents in the related sections. Before you upload, ensure that it's organized chronologically, in separate files wherever necessary.


----------



## bazidkhan

gkkumar said:


> Mail was from my CO - Team2 GSM Adelaide.


Woooooooooow.. very nice and lots of congrats mate. Too much happier as I have been granted a visa too. Don't worry I have also got a delay email today. And I think the grant letter will be soon after this delay email. Waiting hopefully. And would love to see you in Melbourne sooner. Keep in touch mate. Bye bye .


----------



## chiku2006

bazidkhan said:


> Woooooooooow.. very nice and lots of congrats mate. Too much happier as I have been granted a visa too. Don't worry I have also got a delay email today. And I think the grant letter will be soon after this delay email. Waiting hopefully. And would love to see you in Melbourne sooner. Keep in touch mate. Bye bye .


Bazid , your visa has been granted as well ??


----------



## bazidkhan

Hi all. I have got the famous delay email today. So I am sure that my grant is very near. Best of luck to all of you who is waiting for grant.


----------



## darbar1409

bazidkhan said:


> Hi all. I have got the famous delay email today. So I am sure that my grant is very near. Best of luck to all of you who is waiting for grant.


Dear brother hope your calculation comes true and you get your grant soon.

I have yet not received any delay mail either so i am not able to co-relate any thing.op2:


----------



## samdam

darbar1409 said:


> Dear brother hope your calculation comes true and you get your grant soon.
> 
> I have yet not received any delay mail either so i am not able to co-relate any thing.op2:


I believe you receive delay mail I I response to your email to co, otherwise it's direct grant


----------



## jestin684

Good morning guys....any grants yet......


----------



## AK8055

lol...... M hawkeye of these forums and my email

nothing so far

just remb guys, a long weekend is coming.

so Monday 9th June is a holiday.

Hopefully we get some good number of grants today and tomorrow (Friday - half of the Australia would have applied leave)

AK


----------



## mathota

Hi all,

Wanted to find out about CO allocation for the applicants who applied after 1st of March 2014?


----------



## mathota

Anyone who has been assigned with CO yet?


----------



## VidyaS

mathota said:


> Anyone who has been assigned with CO yet?


I applied on 25th March but no CO allocated yet.


----------



## Ghaith

good morning 

Any Grant today ?


----------



## Sandeep V

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys !!!!!
> 
> Got my golden email just now !!!! Feeling so so so exicted. No words to describe !!!! Yet to read the entire details. IED - 27th Feb 2015.
> 
> :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::rockon::rockon::rockon::hug::hug::hug::drum::drum::drum:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Congrats Kumar!! Wishing you all the best for the next phases!!

Cheers!


----------



## er_viral

Sandeep V said:


> Congrats Kumar!! Wishing you all the best for the next phases!!
> 
> Cheers!


Many Congratulations!!! Gkumar...u were waiting this eagerly....happy to know this..
best luck!!!


----------



## gkkumar

bazidkhan said:


> Hi all. I have got the famous delay email today. So I am sure that my grant is very near. Best of luck to all of you who is waiting for grant.


thanks mate. Good to know you received the delay email. So you should be clear with medicals of non migrating dependents. Happy for you


----------



## gkkumar

er_viral said:


> Many Congratulations!!! Gkumar...u were waiting this eagerly....happy to know this..
> best luck!!!


Thanks everybody for your wishes. I wish you all good luck and my prayers with you for speedy grant


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

VidyaS said:


> I applied on 25th March but no CO allocated yet.


I hv applied on 12th March, heard nothing from them. This is12th week in running... :fencing:


----------



## n00b

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> I hv applied on 12th March, heard nothing from them. This is12th week in running... :fencing:


Bhavin, I've applied on 11th March - pretty much similar to you. No signs of CO so far


----------



## mamunvega

applied on 23rd March ...74 days gone without hearing anything from any CO !!!


----------



## Thinuli

I too applied on 8 th march, no sign of a CO..


----------



## chiku2006

Thinuli said:


> I too applied on 8 th march, no sign of a CO..


It has been posted on the website that CO allocation has taken place till 1st March 14... so lets wait for some more time and update.

There has been a few instances wherein CO has been allocated to 4/3 & 6/3 applicants as well...


----------



## sunnyboi

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> I hv applied on 12th March, heard nothing from them. This is12th week in running... :fencing:


Wow! So, there goes my hope of CO allocation at least in the 11th week. Syed4oz has same application date and has got CO on 5th April!!! Some are very lucky!!


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> It has been posted on the website that CO allocation has taken place till 1st March 14... so lets wait for some more time and update.
> 
> There has been a few instances wherein CO has been allocated to 4/3 & 6/3 applicants as well...


immi's facebook page has updated that next invitation round is 9th june so possibilities of new CO allocation is after that for the ppl waiting.


----------



## SS70011005

sunnyboi said:


> Wow! So, there goes my hope of CO allocation at least in the 11th week. Syed4oz has same application date and has got CO on 5th April!!! Some are very lucky!!


Allow me to dim your hopes further... 6 Mar Applicant and NO CO... :boom: :laugh:


----------



## trevorpires

*Counting*

Days since application lodged: 125/ 18 Weeks
Application Lodged to CO assigned: 53/ 8 Weeks
Days since CO assigned/ Delay Mail to current: 73/ 10 Weeks

Kept myself busy with the Indian Elections, the Indian Premier League both of which are over, looking forward to the FIFA World Cup now, in the interim, just anxious, thats all!


----------



## darbar1409

trevorpires said:


> Days since application lodged: 125/ 18 Weeks
> Application Lodged to CO assigned: 53/ 8 Weeks
> Days since CO assigned/ Delay Mail to current: 73/ 10 Weeks
> 
> Kept myself busy with the Indian Elections, the Indian Premier League both of which are over, looking forward to the FIFA World Cup now, in the interim, just anxious, thats all!


hey buddy can you plz update ur signature with your timeline including your sol code


----------



## moitrai

VisaLODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC------------------SS-------------COUNTRY

27/12/2013----------samdam----------------- /03/2014------------ ???---------1st jan 2014/7april 2014
29/12/2013----------Ghaith ------------------11/2/2014-------------???---------15th april ----------------WA -----------------Syria
11/01/2014----------froggles-----------------17/03/2014-------------???---------24/01/2014
17/01/2014----------lichuc-------------------07/03/2014-------------???---------Yes
24/01/2014----------kiranjetti---------------28/03/2014------------???-----------22/04/2014
25/01/2014----------Sauib------------------25/03/2014-------------???-----------Yes-------ACT--------------Bangladesh
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-----------Yes-------------------------SA-------------INDIA
30/01/2014----------man111----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
06/02/2014----------askmohit---------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
06/02/2014----------Pame------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------29/05/2014---------------
04/02/2014----------tigerfeet--------------20/03/2014------------???------------------20/12/13 & 21/01/14 from uk
19/02/2014---------sonsi_03---------------31/03/2014------------???--------------Yes/Yes---SA---Phils.
19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???------------yes
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???---------------04/03/2014 & 16/03/2014------------------Grant 02/06/2014
21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04//2014------------???---------------
28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
28/02/2014----------Superduperman-------28/04/2014--------------???--------------09/05/2014 & 19/05/2014
04/03/2014----------rajajessie---------------27/03/2014----------???-----------15th & 27th Mar------------VIC
06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
08/03/2014----------kumarp-----------------16/05/2014------------???--------------Yes
13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No------------------------Pakistan
18/03/2014----------mathota---------------????? ??????-----------???--------------yes-------India
19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????------------???--------------No/Yes
21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????------------???----------01/05
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb-------NSW------India
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
08/04/2014----------Moitrai------------------??????????---------------???------------YES------------ACT---------India
12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes-------------VIC----------India
24/04/2014----------hopefulhope---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
01/05/2014----------Pyramid----------------- ??????????--------------???-------------Heath/AFP


----------



## chiku2006

darbar1409 said:


> immi's facebook page has updated that next invitation round is 9th june so possibilities of new CO allocation is after that for the ppl waiting.


Isnt 9th June a holiday in Australia??


----------



## chiku2006

moitrai said:


> VisaLODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC------------------SS-------------COUNTRY
> 
> 27/12/2013----------samdam----------------- /03/2014------------ ???---------1st jan 2014/7april 2014
> 29/12/2013----------Ghaith ------------------11/2/2014-------------???---------15th april ----------------WA -----------------Syria
> 11/01/2014----------froggles-----------------17/03/2014-------------???---------24/01/2014
> 17/01/2014----------lichuc-------------------07/03/2014-------------???---------Yes
> 24/01/2014----------kiranjetti---------------28/03/2014------------???-----------22/04/2014
> 25/01/2014----------Sauib------------------25/03/2014-------------???-----------Yes-------ACT--------------Bangladesh
> 30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-----------Yes-------------------------SA-------------INDIA
> 30/01/2014----------man111----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
> 06/02/2014----------askmohit---------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
> 06/02/2014----------Pame------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
> 14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
> 14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------29/05/2014---------------
> 04/02/2014----------tigerfeet--------------20/03/2014------------???------------------20/12/13 & 21/01/14 from uk
> 19/02/2014---------sonsi_03---------------31/03/2014------------???--------------Yes/Yes---SA---Phils.
> 19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???------------yes
> 20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???---------------04/03/2014 & 16/03/2014------------------Grant 02/06/2014
> 21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04//2014------------???---------------19/03 / 03/04 - SA- India
> 28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
> 28/02/2014----------Superduperman-------28/04/2014--------------???--------------09/05/2014 & 19/05/2014
> 04/03/2014----------rajajessie---------------27/03/2014----------???-----------15th & 27th Mar------------VIC
> 06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
> 08/03/2014----------kumarp-----------------16/05/2014------------???--------------Yes
> 13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
> 16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No------------------------Pakistan
> 18/03/2014----------mathota---------------????? ??????-----------???--------------yes-------India
> 19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????------------???--------------No/Yes
> 21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????------------???----------01/05
> 24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
> 24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
> 25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb-------NSW------India
> 07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
> 08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
> 08/04/2014----------Moitrai------------------??????????---------------???------------YES------------ACT---------India
> 12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
> 14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
> 28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes-------------VIC----------India
> 24/04/2014----------hopefulhope---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
> 06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
> 01/05/2014----------Pyramid----------------- ??????????--------------???-------------Heath/AFP


...


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> Isnt 9th June a holiday in Australia??


YES it is but they have mentioned that it is automated.


----------



## Pame

gkkumar said:


> Thanks everybody for your wishes. I wish you all good luck and my prayers with you for speedy grant


Hi Gk,

If I remember correctly, You forwarded an enquiry mail from victoria about ur application status to your CO. If I am correct, I seriously doubt that is what triggered your speedy grant of 190.

Once again have a great life in Australia.

Regards.


----------



## decipline

Pame said:


> Hi Gk, If I remember correctly, You forwarded an enquiry mail from victoria about ur application status to your CO. If I am correct, I seriously doubt that is what triggered your speedy grant of 190. Once again have a great life in Australia. Regards.


Hi Pame, GK

can you plz explain, email from victoria?

i did not understood.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Nasim_Kamal

This f....ing waiting is just killing me guys. Can't even apply for jobs.


----------



## superm

Nasim_Kamal said:


> This f....ing waiting is just killing me guys. Can't even apply for jobs.


Hi Nasim, 
Can you tell what the delay email consisted of ?


----------



## chiku2006

Nasim_Kamal said:


> This f....ing waiting is just killing me guys. Can't even apply for jobs.


I can understand your pain bro, hangin there !!


----------



## darbar1409

Nasim_Kamal said:


> This f....ing waiting is just killing me guys. Can't even apply for jobs.


same story here buddy, atleast you have got positive point that you received the delay mail. i didn't even received it which can atleast console me that all the documents provided are sufficient and Medicals are cleared. Alas we can do nothing except just waiting so just hang-on bro.


----------



## darbar1409

Another dry day guys, hope to see some grants tomorrow.


----------



## bazidkhan

gkkumar said:


> thanks mate. Good to know you received the delay email. So you should be clear with medicals of non migrating dependents. Happy for you


Thanks alot Mate..

What I am guessing from this delay email. That all our documents and medicals for all family member are clear and just the remaining step is the finalization of visa grant .
This is what i am noticing from this forums that once some one have received the delay mail also had received the golden email sooner or after.. CO dont ask any other doc after delay email. 
These are just my assumptions what do you say am I right???????????


----------



## chiku2006

darbar1409 said:


> Another dry day guys, hope to see some grants tomorrow.


Its very disappointing. .. what happens to the immi account once you receive the grant? Does status changes to something else from "In progress"


----------



## bazidkhan

27/12/2013----------samdam----------------- /03/2014------------ ???---------1st jan 2014/7april 2014
29/12/2013----------Ghaith ------------------11/2/2014-------------???---------15th april ----------------WA -----------------Syria
11/01/2014----------froggles-----------------17/03/2014-------------???---------24/01/2014
17/01/2014----------lichuc-------------------07/03/2014-------------???---------Yes
24/01/2014----------kiranjetti---------------28/03/2014------------???-----------22/04/2014
25/01/2014----------Sauib------------------25/03/2014-------------???-----------Yes-------ACT--------------Bangladesh
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-----------Yes-------------------------SA-------------INDIA
30/01/2014----------man111----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
06/02/2014----------askmohit---------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
06/02/2014----------Pame------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------29/05/2014---------------
04/02/2014----------tigerfeet--------------20/03/2014------------???------------------20/12/13 & 21/01/14 from uk
19/02/2014---------sonsi_03---------------31/03/2014------------???--------------Yes/Yes---SA---Phils.
19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???------------yes
20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-------------???---------------04/03/2014 & 
20/02/2014----------bazidkhan----------------22/04/2014-------------???--------------
16/03/2014------------------Grant 02/06/2014
21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04//2014------------???---------------
28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
28/02/2014----------Superduperman-------28/04/2014--------------???--------------09/05/2014 & 19/05/2014
04/03/2014----------rajajessie---------------27/03/2014----------???-----------15th & 27th Mar------------VIC
06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
08/03/2014----------kumarp-----------------16/05/2014------------???--------------Yes
13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No------------------------Pakistan
18/03/2014----------mathota---------------????? ??????-----------???--------------yes-------India
19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????------------???--------------No/Yes
21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????------------???----------01/05
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb-------NSW------India
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
08/04/2014----------Moitrai------------------??????????---------------???------------YES------------ACT---------India
12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes-------------VIC----------India
24/04/2014----------hopefulhope---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
01/05/2014----------Pyramid----------------- ??????????--------------???-------------Heath/AFP


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> Its very disappointing. .. what happens to the immi account once you receive the grant? Does status changes to something else from "In progress"


Hehehehe I think the right guy to answer that question is gkkumar :angel::angel: coz yet I am in a que to see that status changed to granted.
:fish2::smokin:


----------



## sunnyboi

You started the actual process in 2009!!!! Wooooooooooooww!! Can you also please mention when your CO was allocated?


----------



## darbar1409

sunnyboi said:


> You started the actual process in 2009!!!! Wooooooooooooww!! Can you also please mention when your CO was allocated?


It is mentioned in the signature as well buddy and yah i did TRA in 2009 but after that due to some family issues i dropped the thought to apply for visa and again made up mind to go for it in january 2014 since than the story is in my signature itself.


----------



## Johanna Ng

Well, it's June guys. Surely most of the us must be getting this thing soon.

I'm on a graduate visa which expires in July 22. I might start looking into getting a bridging visa to ensure that I stay in Australia while my 190 is being processed. 

Grr..more paperwork.

I remember the waiting being simply intolerable during the holidays but now that we're well in to the school year (I'm a music teacher) the weeks go by quicker.

Still...would be nice if I get this grant by the end of this month.


----------



## Nasim_Kamal

superm said:


> Hi Nasim,
> Can you tell what the delay email consisted of ?


Bro the usual one. He did not mention anything about decision ready or anything. I am guessing we have to wait until second week of July.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

hello everyone
i have uploaded everything i can think of at this moment. i have my tax statement for the financial year 2012-13 as dont have the final tax statement for year 2013-14 that will complete on 30th june. where do i upload it? or just should keep it ready for just in case scenario. 
best of luck every one


----------



## sunnyboi

darbar1409 said:


> It is mentioned in the signature as well buddy and yah i did TRA in 2009 but after that due to some family issues i dropped the thought to apply for visa and again made up mind to go for it in january 2014 since than the story is in my signature itself.


Thought there might be a different date for a CO allocation only


----------



## dharma12

chiku2006 said:


> Its very disappointing. .. what happens to the immi account once you receive the grant? Does status changes to something else from "In progress"


Yes it gets changed to "finalized" from in progress. Also you get a small tick and granted written in front of applicant and dependent
names...


----------



## darbar1409

dharma12 said:


> Yes it gets changed to "finalized" from in progress. Also you get a small tick and granted written in front of applicant and dependent
> names...


Thanks for the reply bro.
Hope that soon we also see same status change to our accounts as well.


----------



## Redtape

Johanna Ng said:


> Well, it's June guys. Surely most of the us must be getting this thing soon.
> 
> I'm on a graduate visa which expires in July 22. I might start looking into getting a bridging visa to ensure that I stay in Australia while my 190 is being processed.
> 
> Grr..more paperwork.
> 
> I remember the waiting being simply intolerable during the holidays but now that we're well in to the school year (I'm a music teacher) the weeks go by quicker.
> 
> Still...would be nice if I get this grant by the end of this month.


Hi Johanna Ng,

As you have lodged a new visa application they might have granted you a bridging visa which starts once your current visa expires. I'm sure you might have got one already and majority of the cases it would be "Bridging visa type A" Please check your documentation.I'm assuming you haven't left Australia once you have granted the bridging. If you have traveled overseas please read this below:

This bridging visa only allows you to remain in Australia. When you leave Australia, your bridging visa will cease, even if you hold another type of visa that does allow you to leave and return to Australia.

As you are a holder of valid visa that allows you to leave and return to Australia, the department recommends that you either:

● Apply for and be granted a Bridging visa B (which you can only do if you already hold a Bridging visa A or a Bridging visa B) before you travel or
● Apply for another Bridging visa A as soon as you return to Australia


Hope this helps.


----------



## mathota

Guys anyone who got CO allocated today?


----------



## AK8055

It's 1:30 PM EST
No grants yet.
Looking like another dry day considering the fact half of the working day is over


----------



## jestin684

Subclass 190, 18 weeks/4.5 months/126 days completed after visa application & 12 weeks/3 months/84 days after CO allocation. Still waiting......Any grants today....


----------



## chiku2006

jestin684 said:


> Subclass 190, 18 weeks/4.5 months/126 days completed after visa application & 12 weeks/3 months/84 days after CO allocation. Still waiting......Any grants today....


Hang in there buddy, this ordeal will be over soon..


----------



## jestin684

chiku2006 said:


> Hang in there buddy, this ordeal will be over soon..


No other options, keep hanging.........dont know till when.... high time now......


----------



## rajfirst

jestin684 said:


> No other options, keep hanging.........dont know till when.... high time now......


July is just 3 weeks away


----------



## MusaBilal

Do we have a precedent that in the beginning of financial year, visas are granted quickly and in large numbers?
I am just wondering, will everybody in the queue just get it soon as July's started?


----------



## chiku2006

MusaBilal said:


> Do we have a precedent that in the beginning of financial year, visas are granted quickly and in large numbers?
> I am just wondering, will everybody in the queue just get it soon as July's started?


God knows or DIBP would know !!


----------



## javaidiqbal

mathota said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wanted to find out about CO allocation for the applicants who applied after 1st of March 2014?


Nothing so far, I am from March as well


----------



## superm

Nasim_Kamal said:


> Bro the usual one. He did not mention anything about decision ready or anything. I am guessing we have to wait until second week of July.


Thanks - can you please post the content of the e-mail (excl your personal details) ?


----------



## javaidiqbal

*CO*

It seems that no luck so far for any CO allocation for March applications; only few got allocated from first week of March only.


----------



## Rahulkalra20

sunil chopra said:


> I have PCC dated Nov 2013, now if the grant is going to come after July, will DIBP allow me to submit fresh PCC so that I can get sufficient time after my grant


Hello Sir


----------



## darbar1409

Any grants today or it goes third dry day in a row.???


----------



## chiku2006

darbar1409 said:


> Any grants today or it goes third dry day in a row.???


One guy (5/2/14) applicant got the grant a few minutes back....


----------



## kiranjetti

very happy for everyone getting the grants 

and at the same time its quite frustrating coz most of them have lodged after uss...


----------



## chiku2006

kiranjetti said:


> very happy for everyone getting the grants
> 
> and at the same time its quite frustrating coz most of them have lodged after uss...


His name is Harneek !!


----------



## kiranjetti

chiku2006 said:


> His name is Harneek !!


hmm he says its been a 5 yr process ... very happy ..i must be a very pleasing moment 
congrats Harneek


----------



## chiku2006

kiranjetti said:


> very happy for everyone getting the grants
> 
> and at the same time its quite frustrating coz most of them have lodged after uss...


What's your job code and which country are you from kiranjetti


----------



## kiranjetti

chiku2006 said:


> What's your job code and which country are you from kiranjetti


im a pastry chef buddy from India , Pastrycook - 351112

but presently working out of Maldives


heading to Western Australia

if all goes to plan


----------



## lovetosmack

https://imgflip.com/memegenerator




https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## jestin684

lovetosmack said:


> https://imgflip.com/i/9clhshttps://imgflip.com/memegenerator


Good one......


----------



## Sandy J

lovetosmack said:


> https://imgflip.com/i/9clhshttps://imgflip.com/memegenerator
> 
> https://imgflip.com/i/9cljrhttps://imgflip.com/memegenerator


Hahaha !!!!! Very true


----------



## mathota

Hello guys, 

Hope this helps, this morning I emailed state's migration services(ACT) and got a reply back saying that DIBP has ceased the visa process and will recommence from 1st of July 2014.


----------



## decipline

mathota said:


> Hello guys, Hope this helps, this morning I emailed state's migration services(ACT) and got a reply back to me saying that DIBP has ceased the visa process and will recommence from 1st of July 2014.


Hi

did you mean to say you had enquired for your application status of ACT invitation?

or

is it for your Visa 190 application?

pleasr clarify


----------



## SS70011005

mathota said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Hope this helps, this morning I emailed state's migration services(ACT) and got a reply back saying that DIBP has ceased the visa process and will recommence from 1st of July 2014.


Can you please share the content of the mail? Thanks.


----------



## mathota

decipline said:


> Hi
> 
> did you mean to say you had enquired for your application status of ACT invitation?
> 
> or
> 
> is it for your Visa 190 application?
> 
> pleasr clarify


Yes, unfortunately it is for 190 visa


----------



## mathota

SS70011005 said:


> Can you please share the content of the mail? Thanks.


"It is my understanding that Immigration have ceased processing visas as their targets have been met for the 2013-14 year. Processing will recommence on 1 July
Regards
Julianne


/snip


----------



## SSAODNHAALNI

I guess its better to go out to some tourist place and chill somedays.
It will take care of our frustration.
Any way another three weeks.. then may be the good news will come soon.


----------



## SSAODNHAALNI

mathota said:


> "It is my understanding that Immigration have ceased processing visas as their targets have been met for the 2013-14 year. Processing will recommence on 1 July
> Regards
> Julianne
> Julianne O'Brien |Client Manager
> Phone 02 6207 1957 | Fax 02 6207 0033
> Small Business and Skills | Economic Development Directorate | ACT Government
> 490 Northbourne Ave, Dickson| GPO Box 158 Canberra ACT 2601 |"



That one looks like the nail in the coffin....


----------



## SS70011005

mathota said:


> "It is my understanding that Immigration have ceased processing visas as their targets have been met for the 2013-14 year. Processing will recommence on 1 July
> Regards
> Julianne
> Julianne O'Brien |Client Manager
> Phone 02 6207 1957 | Fax 02 6207 0033
> Small Business and Skills | Economic Development Directorate | ACT Government
> 490 Northbourne Ave, Dickson| GPO Box 158 Canberra ACT 2601 |"


Hmm.. I am not convinced as people are still getting the grants for 190... 2 cases recently from this forum... I donno if each state also has a quota.. as Harneek (Feb applicant) got it today for QLD... I believe Gkkumar was also for QLD..


----------



## darbar1409

kiranjetti said:


> very happy for everyone getting the grants
> 
> and at the same time its quite frustrating coz most of them have lodged after uss...


Have patience bro coz as per my knowledge no one got visa who has lodged after you.op2:


----------



## decipline

mathota said:


> Yes, unfortunately it is for 190 visa


If i am not wrong, once the State Nomination is received, its only DIBP and concerned team of it whom we should be cmunicationg in case we need status of our application.

than, what was the reason to contact ACT government? please help me understand.


----------



## chiku2006

SS70011005 said:


> Hmm.. I am not convinced as people are still getting the grants for 190... 2 cases recently from this forum... I donno if each state also has a quota.. as Harneek (Feb applicant) got it today for QLD... I believe Gkkumar was also for QLD..


Even I am not convinced as visas are still getting granted. 

Why would anyone get in touch with ACT for visa processing, it is DIBP who has the correct information.


----------



## Bluegum2012

SS70011005 said:


> Hmm.. I am not convinced as people are still getting the grants for 190... 2 cases recently from this forum... I donno if each state also has a quota.. as Harneek (Feb applicant) got it today for QLD... I believe Gkkumar was also for QLD..


I'm certainly sure that GKK is VIC applicant. Can you share harneek's post on this forum. I might have missed it then. 

Cheers.


----------



## Bluegum2012

mathota said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Hope this helps, this morning I emailed state's migration services(ACT) and got a reply back saying that DIBP has ceased the visa process and will recommence from 1st of July 2014.


Hi mathota,

Could you explain what was the reason for you to get in touch with ACT state migration services? 

Thanks


----------



## lovetosmack

May be that's because a couple of states send automated update emails to their applicants saying "Your invite is going to expire on xyz. Kindly lodge your visa before that else it will expire.'

That might have made him contact VIC or ACT. I think gkkumar (VIC) got a similar one.


----------



## chiku2006

lovetosmack said:


> May be that's because a couple of states send automated update emails to their applicants saying "Your invite is going to expire on xyz. Kindly lodge your visa before that else it will expire.'
> 
> That might have made him contact VIC or ACT. I think gkkumar (VIC) got a similar one.


Gkkumar is a VIC candidate thats for sure


----------



## SS70011005

Bluegum2012 said:


> I'm certainly sure that GKK is VIC applicant. Can you share harneek's post on this forum. I might have missed it then.
> 
> Cheers.


Point is 190s are still being granted... lets see if there are anymore grants for 190s in next couple of days.. 

Chiku.. I have high hopes from you... make us all proud..


----------



## chiku2006

SS70011005 said:


> Point is 190s are still being granted... lets see if there are anymore grants for 190s in next couple of days..
> 
> Chiku.. I have high hopes from you... make us all proud..


Thanks Dude, I wish it was in my hands man !! I am keeping my fingers crossed. ..

I would definitely need a drink today for sure... Anybody here from NCR area??


----------



## SS70011005

chiku2006 said:


> Thanks Dude, I wish it was in my hands man !! I am keeping my fingers crossed. ..
> 
> I would definitely need a drink today for sure... Anybody here from NCR area??


From Gurgaon here my friend.... If you are in GGN then lets go for drinks.. send me a PM for your contact #


----------



## darbar1409

SS70011005 said:


> Point is 190s are still being granted... lets see if there are anymore grants for 190s in next couple of days..
> 
> Chiku.. I have high hopes from you... make us all proud..


yes even i am hopeful for chiku to get grant this week itself.


----------



## Huss81

Apologies to barge in... 

just think of us 489'ers (State Sponsored)... who have not heard of a grant in the past one month or more!!! atleast there are 190's being issued on case to case basis... we have just shut our minds off and waiting for the calendar to turn to July!


----------



## kiranjetti

darbar1409 said:


> Have patience bro coz as per my knowledge no one got visa who has lodged after you.op2:


couple of them who have filed in feb have got buddy ..i think its better to stay away from this for few weeks than feeling bad


----------



## chiku2006

Huss81 said:


> Apologies to barge in...
> 
> just think of us 489'ers (State Sponsored)... who have not heard of a grant in the past one month or more!!! atleast there are 190's being issued on case to case basis... we have just shut our minds off and waiting for the calendar to turn to July!


No its fine mate!!

We all are venting our anger here, cant do much about the process


----------



## decipline

lovetosmack said:


> May be that's because a couple of states send automated update emails to their applicants saying "Your invite is going to expire on xyz. Kindly lodge your visa before that else it will expire.' That might have made him contact VIC or ACT. I think gkkumar (VIC) got a similar one.


that notification will only come if applicant has not lodged his evisa and invitation is about to expire.

but when he had already applied for 190 than why should he contact ACT.?


----------



## mathota

Hi all, 

All I did is left them an email with my current situation about CO not being allocated and that it might take time and that was the reply I got.


----------



## darbar1409

mathota said:


> Hi all,
> 
> All I did is left them an email with my current situation about CO not being allocated and that it might take time and that was the reply I got.


dude please update your timeline in ur signature.


----------



## chiku2006

mathota said:


> Hi all,
> 
> All I did is left them an email with my current situation about CO not being allocated and that it might take time and that was the reply I got.


Dude your message has made me go nuts... please always share complete information. .

What a relief man !!


----------



## lovetosmack

decipline said:


> that notification will only come if applicant has not lodged his evisa and invitation is about to expire.
> 
> but when he had already applied for 190 than why should he contact ACT.?


It's an automated reminder email. They didn't tie it up to the invitation from the EOI. If the system was so perfect, we wouldn't be in the dark on how the entire process works.


----------



## MilanPS

Guys, a distant accomplice got his 190 grant today, he's based out of Bangalore and he's flying to Perth next week.

He filed the visa application in mid-Jan'14 and uploaded all documents by the end of Jan'14 itself.

He wasn't contacted by any CO and just got the golden mail this morning.

190 seems to be moving ...


----------



## chiku2006

MilanPS said:


> Guys, a distant accomplice got his 190 grant today, he's based out of Bangalore and he's flying to Perth next week.
> 
> He filed the visa application in mid-Jan'14 and uploaded all documents by the end of Jan'14 itself.
> 
> He wasn't contacted by any CO and just got the golden mail this morning.
> 
> 190 seems to be moving ...


Thats a wonderful news...


----------



## MilanPS

chiku2006 said:


> Thats a wonderful news...


Yes chiku, 190 seems to be moving at snail's pace now ...

Also, my brother called DIBP and they said they're clearing the backlog of 189 and will clear 190 backlog once that's done and they said you should expect some movement in 2-3 weeks and its' been almost a week since he called ...

So you know what 190 folks should be expecting very soon ??????????????????? 

THE SIP FROM THE HOLY GRAIL ... THE IMMIGRANT MAIL ... (o boy the poet in me is waking up yet again)


----------



## chiku2006

MilanPS said:


> Yes chiku, 190 seems to be moving at snail's pace now ...
> 
> Also, my brother called DIBP and they said they're clearing the backlog of 189 and will clear 190 backlog once that's done and they said you should expect some movement in 2-3 weeks and its' been almost a week since he called ...
> 
> So you know what 190 folks should be expecting very soon ???????????????????
> 
> THE SIP FROM THE HOLY GRAIL ... THE IMMIGRANT MAIL ... (o boy the poet in me is waking up yet again)


Yayyyyyy !!

Thats a good news dude!! Hopefully we will have some 190 grants soon.

I think they have done some calculations and that's why they are not allocating any CO's now.. I belive they are all set to open the flood gates of 190 grants ....


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> Yayyyyyy !!
> 
> Thats a good news dude!! Hopefully we will have some 190 grants soon.
> 
> I think they have done some calculations and that's why they are not allocating any CO's now.. I belive they are all set to open the flood gates of 190 grants ....


Tathastu.......
Amen.............

Yet I am really at pause buddy coz no communication from CO since 20 May.


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> Yayyyyyy !!
> 
> Thats a good news dude!! Hopefully we will have some 190 grants soon.
> 
> I think they have done some calculations and that's why they are not allocating any CO's now.. I belive they are all set to open the flood gates of 190 grants ....


Yes buddy the long wait seems to come to an end.. Brace yourself up for a gran(d)t party!!!


----------



## mmn

MilanPS said:


> Guys, a distant accomplice got his 190 grant today, he's based out of Bangalore and he's flying to Perth next week.
> 
> He filed the visa application in mid-Jan'14 and uploaded all documents by the end of Jan'14 itself.
> 
> He wasn't contacted by any CO and just got the golden mail this morning.
> 
> 190 seems to be moving ...



.................:rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2:........moving thru far away....when will move thru our line??


----------



## mmn

chiku2006 said:


> Yayyyyyy !!
> 
> Thats a good news dude!! Hopefully we will have some 190 grants soon.
> 
> I think they have done some calculations and that's why they are not allocating any CO's now.. I belive they are all set to open the flood gates of 190 grants ....



:humble::humble::humble::humble::humble::humble: .....keep it up!


----------



## lovetosmack

*189 backlog ???*



MilanPS said:


> Yes chiku, 190 seems to be moving at snail's pace now ...Also, my brother called DIBP and they said they're clearing the backlog of 189 and will clear 190 backlog ..........


189 ??? Backlog ??? Are you friggin kiddin me ????

DIBP is sitting at the counter for 189 & pulling them inside the country like this ---->>> :bolt: :bolt: :bolt: :bolt:


----------



## MilanPS

lovetosmack said:


> 189 ??? Backlog ??? Are you friggin kiddin me ????
> 
> DIBP is sitting at the counter for 189 & pulling them inside the country like this ---->>> :bolt: :bolt: :bolt: :bolt:


Yup, its complete juxtaposition to what we are seeing of 189 over past few weeks, but believe me that's what they had to say ...
They said, they had long weekends and holidays due to year end and have a big backlog for 189 & 190 both, but 190 is nearing the allocated no's so they put them aside for a while and are focusing on 189 for now.
They intend to clear the 189 backlog in 2-3 weeks which is when they'll start with 190, its been about a week since they said that and we are already seeing 190 moving ahead ... so the inference ought to be right ...


----------



## askmohit

chiku2006 said:


> Thanks Dude, I wish it was in my hands man !! I am keeping my fingers crossed. ..
> 
> I would definitely need a drink today for sure... Anybody here from NCR area??


Hi chiku, I am from NCR.. Nice to some from NCR..


----------



## askmohit

SS70011005 said:


> From Gurgaon here my friend.... If you are in GGN then lets go for drinks.. send me a PM for your contact #


I am from Gurgaon too


----------



## bazidkhan

chiku2006 said:


> One guy (5/2/14) applicant got the grant a few minutes back....


Wooow Great.. The next turn should be yours and mine...:lalala:


----------



## lovetosmack

MilanPS said:


> Yup, its complete juxtaposition to what we are seeing of 189 over past few weeks, but believe me that's what they had to say ...
> They said, they had long weekends and holidays due to year end and have a big backlog for 189 & 190 both, but 190 is nearing the allocated no's so they put them aside for a while and are focusing on 189 for now.
> They intend to clear the 189 backlog in 2-3 weeks which is when they'll start with 190, its been about a week since they said that and we are already seeing 190 moving ahead ... so the inference ought to be right ...


No friend. Nothing meant at you. I was just being sarcastic. :eek2: 

We should thank you for the information. We were groping in the dark.


----------



## darbar1409

askmohit said:


> I am from Gurgaon too


hey buddy as per ur timeline no CO allocated yet but i think u might be having a CO assigned so u need to check with DIBP.


----------



## askmohit

yes i have the case officer and also got the delay email.... My CO is from team4 adelaide


----------



## askmohit

darbar1409 said:


> hey buddy as per ur timeline no CO allocated yet but i think u might be having a CO assigned so u need to check with DIBP.


Now just waiting for grant.. I hope it should be in this month...


----------



## lovetosmack

Anyone from Hyderabad?? No???? 

Just checking...


----------



## lovetosmack

bazidkhan said:


> Wooow Great.. The next turn should be yours and mine...:lalala:


But bazid bhai.. I heard there is lot of waiting time for Pakistani nationals. Security checks and all.. Is it only for a few?? 

Plz don't misunderstand my heads up info...


----------



## darbar1409

askmohit said:


> Now just waiting for grant.. I hope it should be in this month...


I too hope so.


----------



## AK8055

Lol.... everyday i wake up expecting a grant.

The infamous "July"

What exactly happens in July, everyone gets a grant on day 1 or what?

It may sound as a lame question, but i want to know the DIBP's thought behind it.


----------



## samdam

Rofl



lovetosmack said:


> https://imgflip.com/memegenerator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## darbar1409

AK8055 said:


> Lol.... everyday i wake up expecting a grant.
> 
> The infamous "July"
> 
> What exactly happens in July, everyone gets a grant on day 1 or what?
> 
> It may sound as a lame question, but i want to know the DIBP's thought behind it.


No exact idea buddy yet it seems simple that DIBP has got fix quota of visas to be granted for every subclass so as the current programme year is towards end so its obvious they might be running out of quotas so we need to wait for the fresh quotas to arrive in july and after that all the visas wont be granted on the first day itself but yet we can see grant process at faster pace which is currently only 4-5 grants per week.
So buddy cheer up it is possible to get grants in june as well but after june it might be much quicker.


----------



## Bluegum2012

lovetosmack said:


> Anyone from Hyderabad?? No????
> 
> Just checking...


I'm from Hyd too. Yaaay..... But u seems from chittor. Based in HYD?


----------



## Thinuli

24 days more to july, not too far, hope all february applicants gets grants before july..


----------



## SSAODNHAALNI

darbar1409 said:


> No exact idea buddy yet it seems simple that DIBP has got fix quota of visas to be granted for every subclass so as the current programme year is towards end so its obvious they might be running out of quotas so we need to wait for the fresh quotas to arrive in july and after that all the visas wont be granted on the first day itself but yet we can see grant process at faster pace which is currently only 4-5 grants per week.
> So buddy cheer up it is possible to get grants in june as well but after june it might be much quicker.


I have applied on 8th November. Invited on 18th December 2013. Submitted health check and PCC on 6th Jan (IED). Waiver for one PCC which was not available for us obtained on 14th March. Delay mail on 14th March 2014. Many applicants after me have received grant. 
I hope I get one soon....


----------



## darbar1409

SSAODNHAALNI said:


> I have applied on 8th November. Invited on 18th December 2013. Submitted health check and PCC on 6th Jan (IED). Waiver for one PCC which was not available for us obtained on 14th March. Delay mail on 14th March 2014. Many applicants after me have received grant.
> I hope I get one soon....


I can better understand dear but no other option left except waiting till june end after that you can atleast give a call to the case officer because by than there would be no excuse left for visa capping issue.
Hope that it might not be required and you get grant in june itself.


----------



## jestin684

Any good news.......any lucky 190er yet.......this wait has costed me a lot....literally a lot....


----------



## darbar1409

jestin684 said:


> Any good news.......any lucky 190er yet.......this wait has costed me a lot....literally a lot....


No clues for any grant but I got a delay mail today.
Can u plz update ur signature with ur timeline buddy.


----------



## kiranjetti

Bluegum2012 said:


> I'm from Hyd too. Yaaay..... But u seems from chittor. Based in HYD?


Count me in from Hyd presently based out of Maldives ... Moving to Perth if all goes well


----------



## jestin684

Hi darbar,
My timelines are as follows...

State Sponsorship SA (subclass 190)- 28/01/2014
Skillselect invitation - 28/01/2014
Visa application date - 30/01/2014

CO Allocatted - 20/03/2014 Adelaide GSM Team 2, initials- LC

The case officer didnot send any email correspondence to my agent, after being allocated for my case.
Then my agent, on my repeated requests contacted the case officer by email address provided by the DBIP customer care.

Contacted Case Officer - 07/04/2014
Requested documents email received - 09/04/2014
Document Submitted - 11/04/2014
Contacted Case Officer again regarding the status - 22/04/2014
Delay email received - 23/04/2014

WAITING FOR GRANT???????

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Bluegum2012

kiranjetti said:


> Count me in from Hyd presently based out of Maldives ... Moving to Perth if all goes well


----------



## Pharma

189 is showering, did the migration year planning exceeded last year also, if so was it the same situation and did everyone got visa in July


----------



## Happybets

Just to update on my case..
Visa Applied 15 March 2014 under 190.
Called DIBP this morning. After 35 mins wait was told that no CO has been assigned to my case and COs assigned only till 1 Mar applicants. As and when the Co is assigned, they would contact me and no guarantee when it would be.
So thats the situation in my case.


----------



## sunnyC

Happybets said:


> Just to update on my case..
> Visa Applied 15 March 2014 under 190.
> Called DIBP this morning. After 35 mins wait was told that no CO has been assigned to my case and COs assigned only till 1 Mar applicants. As and when the Co is assigned, they would contact me and no guarantee when it would be.
> So thats the situation in my case.


I believe DIBP won't do anything for March applicants until July even CO allocation. I lodged on Mar 14 and since then there's no sign from them. Keep waiting buddy


----------



## Raf84

sunnyC said:


> I believe DIBP won't do anything for March applicants until July even CO allocation. I lodged on Mar 14 and since then there's no sign from them. Keep waiting buddy


I dont think CO's assigned are till march 1st only... Coz in my Case I logged the evisa on 8th March I have the CO assigned. Received the delay email from Adelaide Team 4 on 6th may. Since then long silence & it haunts me........:fingerscrossed::spit:


----------



## SS70011005

Raf84 said:


> I dont think CO's assigned are till march 1st only... Coz in my Case I logged the evisa on 8th March I have the CO assigned. Received the delay email from Adelaide Team 4 on 6th may. Since then long silence & it haunts me........:fingerscrossed::spit:


You are few of the lucky ones my friend...


----------



## Santhosh.15

Raf84 said:


> I dont think CO's assigned are till march 1st only... Coz in my Case I logged the evisa on 8th March I have the CO assigned. Received the delay email from Adelaide Team 4 on 6th may. Since then long silence & it haunts me........:fingerscrossed::spit:


I think you are most loved by DIBP among March applicants, just on a lighter note. All March applicants would like to see you getting grant in June.

Good luck & Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## AK8055

Raf84 said:


> I dont think CO's assigned are till march 1st only... Coz in my Case I logged the evisa on 8th March I have the CO assigned. Received the delay email from Adelaide Team 4 on 6th may. Since then long silence & it haunts me........:fingerscrossed::spit:



Similar case, applied on 10 march and CO has been assigned after that got a delay email on the 9th May and since then no further correspondence.

My 12 weeks (3 months )are up on the 10 of this month, if no reply (I know they wont... LOL)

Ill send an email to DIBP asking for an update.

Thats the best plan ive got so far.


----------



## Santhosh.15

AK8055 said:


> Similar case, CO has been assigned after that got a delay email on the 9th May and since then no further correspondence.
> 
> My 12 weeks (3 months )are up on the 10 of this month, if no reply (I know they wont... LOL)
> 
> Ill send an email to DIBP asking on an update.
> 
> Thats the best plan ive got so far.


Your best plan is "The best plan" in the current scenario. Cheers mate.


----------



## AK8055

any grants so far mate!!


----------



## Me86

Hello everyone,

I am sure this question has een asked over a thousan times, but I can't seem to find DIBP's number when calling from overseas. I went few pages back and couldn't find it either.

Does anybody have it please ?

Thank you


----------



## chiku2006

AK8055 said:


> any grants so far mate!!


Nope


----------



## AK8055

*Contacting DIBP*



Santhosh.15 said:


> Your best plan is "The best plan" in the current scenario. Cheers mate.


Hi Santosh,

I think contacting DIBP is a waste of time.

it takes around 40 mins on hold with their annoying hold music, on top of that one who calls is totally edgy as we all know why (been waiting a while) and when someone answers they feed you whatever is on the website and if we try to scoop any further information they have their patent answer "The department does not withhold any information - your case officer will contact you as soon as there is an update or an outcome". LOL!!!

Now I'm confused, do i need to hear this or should i continue to wait.

Lets see what happens till 10th June.

AK


----------



## Lumee14

*State sponsorship*

Hi All, First of all, I want to commend the users of this forum for the kind of contributions being made. Please i need info on the requirements to obtain state sponsorship in WA, NSW or any other state. My ANZCO is 263111, I am currently on 55 points and i have minimum of 7 in all IELTS band. I just want to know how to go about it. 

Thanks



Visa type - 190| IELTS R-7.5 L-8.5 W-7.0 S- 9.0 (22nd Apr 2014) |263111| ACS Application - 10th Oct 2013 |ACS Positive - 23 Jan 2014 | EOI - 25th Apr 2014 | Invitation Date - ?? | Visa Lodge - ?? | Medicals -?? | PCC - ??


----------



## samdam

AK8055 said:


> Hi Santosh,
> 
> I think contacting DIBP is a waste of time.
> 
> it takes around 40 mins on hold with their annoying hold music, on top of that one who calls is totally edgy as we all know why (been waiting a while) and when someone answers they feed you whatever is on the website and if we try to scoop any further information they have their patent answer "The department does not withhold any information - your case officer will contact you as soon as there is an update or an outcome". LOL!!!
> 
> Now I'm confused, do i need to hear this or should i continue to wait.
> 
> Lets see what happens till 10th June.
> 
> AK


The better thing is to wait silently, seeking for information leads to further delay, as they have official process for everything, so better do not contact them.


----------



## rajfirst

me86 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> i am sure this question has een asked over a thousan times, but i can't seem to find dibp's number when calling from overseas. I went few pages back and couldn't find it either.
> 
> Does anybody have it please ?
> 
> Thank you


+61 1300364613


----------



## Me86

rajfirst said:


> +61 1300364613


Thanks a lot Raj !


----------



## Santhosh.15

AK8055 said:


> Hi Santosh,
> 
> I think contacting DIBP is a waste of time.
> 
> it takes around 40 mins on hold with their annoying hold music, on top of that one who calls is totally edgy as we all know why (been waiting a while) and when someone answers they feed you whatever is on the website and if we try to scoop any further information they have their patent answer "The department does not withhold any information - your case officer will contact you as soon as there is an update or an outcome". LOL!!!
> 
> Now I'm confused, do i need to hear this or should i continue to wait.
> 
> Lets see what happens till 10th June.
> 
> AK


Well besides your plan, my option would be to Just wait till things settle down as lot speculations and confusions around 190, July is not that far, unless you are in some difficult situation where you need grant immediately.

See, from 10th, your grant can be delayed by a month or so maximum, considering you already recieved delay mail by itself it is evident that someone has started working on your case and you are well positioned to recieve grant as soon as gates open in July.

So, chill and have beers, it is just about 3 more weekends.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## Raf84

Santhosh.15 said:


> I think you are most loved by DIBP among March applicants, just on a lighter note. All March applicants would like to see you getting grant in June.
> 
> Good luck & Cheers
> 
> Santhosh


I wish... Hope fully all feb n March applicants get Grant this month itself...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pame

Hi all,

The long weekend is up and 'wait' word seems to be a cliche by now. Anyway from here only better things can happen. I have got the delay mail almost 2 months back and some near to my lodged date already have a visa. But nevertheless, I feel all will be fine for all in a months time. Best of luck to each and every one. 

Regards


----------



## Santhosh.15

Pame said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The long weekend is up and 'wait' word seems to be a cliche by now. Anyway from here only better things can happen. I have got the delay mail almost 2 months back and some near to my lodged date already have a visa. But nevertheless, I feel all will be fine for all in a months time. Best of luck to each and every one.
> 
> Regards


Hi Pame

You hit the nail right on its head and Summed up scenario aptly when you said only better things can happen from here. Good luck for your quick grant.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## msohaibkhan

lovetosmack said:


> But bazid bhai.. I heard there is lot of waiting time for Pakistani nationals. Security checks and all.. Is it only for a few??
> 
> Plz don't misunderstand my heads up info...


You are partially correct. The wait for a Pakistani is very lengthy for 189 visa class, but for 190 it is generally normal except for few exceptions i.e. 2 to 6 months


----------



## SSAODNHAALNI

Pame said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The long weekend is up and 'wait' word seems to be a cliche by now. Anyway from here only better things can happen. I have got the delay mail almost 2 months back and some near to my lodged date already have a visa. But nevertheless, I feel all will be fine for all in a months time. Best of luck to each and every one.
> 
> Regards


I have got delay email exactly one month before you.. 14/03/2014...


----------



## Pame

SSAODNHAALNI said:


> I have got delay email exactly one month before you.. 14/03/2014...


Hi,

Nice to have so many people in the waiting room. I wish a grant for you before me. 

Regards


----------



## SSAODNHAALNI

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nice to have so many people in the waiting room. I wish a grant for you before me.
> 
> Regards


 Thank you Pame.. I guess we all are going to in the same batch once the gate opens on 1st July...Wish you luck too!!!


----------



## bazidkhan

lovetosmack said:


> But bazid bhai.. I heard there is lot of waiting time for Pakistani nationals. Security checks and all.. Is it only for a few??
> 
> Plz don't misunderstand my heads up info...


Yeah. But that is only for the 189 applicants. For 190 and 489 the time frame is 3 to 5 months.


----------



## samdam

Did yanybhadi gaat tha holly G ward yeemail?


----------



## chiku2006

*190 grant*

There was no 190 grant today !!

Yesterday we were sooo excited !!


----------



## lovetosmack

bazidkhan said:


> Yeah. But that is only for the 189 applicants. For 190 and 489 the time frame is 3 to 5 months.





msohaibkhan said:


> You are partially correct. The wait for a Pakistani is very lengthy for 189 visa class, but for 190 it is generally normal except for few exceptions i.e. 2 to 6 months


Very nice to hear. At least 190ers from Pakistan have minimum timelines. 

In the middle of all our frustration for not getting it for just under 10-12 weeks, we need to take cues from you. Keep calm. Thou shall get it. !!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rajfirst

*190*


----------



## darbar1409

Happy weekend guys.


----------



## rai2826

Raf84 said:


> I dont think CO's assigned are till march 1st only... Coz in my Case I logged the evisa on 8th March I have the CO assigned. Received the delay email from Adelaide Team 4 on 6th may. Since then long silence & it haunts me........:fingerscrossed::spit:


My dear friend, It amazes me when you say long silence... I have my CO Since 26th march and after delay email not a trace of any thing happening. It has been almost 4 months since I applied visa and still waiting so I think patience is the key..


----------



## Johanna Ng

So. Much. Waiting.


----------



## lichuc

Hope we all will get our grant by to the max first week of July. Its time to prepare/plan of our move, first things to do- 3 weeks is a very short time.. :typing:


----------



## Nagesh

Dear All,

I have some questions, as per most of the comments feb lodged visa's are moving slowly but how many of them got the visa ? I think only gkkumar is the one.

and I can see most of the Jan and Dec lodged people are alos waiting so how DIBP is going to select the candidates ? 

thanks,layball:


----------



## Nagesh

darbar1409 said:


> Happy weekend guys.


R u from India ?


----------



## raufafridi2003

Still waiting for the grant of 190 since I have lodged my application on 28th of September last year...CO assigned on 18th of Nov..Docs forwarded 15th of Dec...So many emails related to delays...Dont know exactly when I'll get this golden email about the grant....


----------



## jack1010

*Reporting period*

Hi,

Grant awaited. Hoping for the best for all of us here. 

I was wondering how much is the typical reporting period for 190 - within which first entry has to made? Is it possible to get it changed?

As a family, do all members have to report by that time or only primary applicant?

Regards,
J


----------



## sunnyboi

raufafridi2003 said:


> Still waiting for the grant of 190 since I have lodged my application on 28th of September last year...CO assigned on 18th of Nov..Docs forwarded 15th of Dec...So many emails related to delays...Dont know exactly when I'll get this golden email about the grant....


Are you an onshore or an offshore applicant?? Off shore applicants from high risk countries take a long time to get their visa


----------



## raufafridi2003

sunnyboi said:


> Are you an onshore or an offshore applicant?? Off shore applicants from high risk countries take a long time to get their visa


Sunnyboi
Buddy I am on sure but I went overseas after lodgement


----------



## darbar1409

Nagesh said:


> R u from India ?


yes bro I am from gujarat ahmedabad what about u?


----------



## raufafridi2003

raufafridi2003 said:


> Sunnyboi
> Buddy I am onshore but I went overseas after lodgement


----------



## Nagesh

darbar1409 said:


> yes bro I am from gujarat ahmedabad what about u?


Hi I am from Pune.


----------



## Nagesh

darbar1409 said:


> yes bro I am from gujarat ahmedabad what about u?


I just saw in your signature , you got delay mail on 6 Jun 2014. I think ,they should grant you the visa ?

any co communication with the delay mail?


----------



## darbar1409

Nagesh said:


> I just saw in your signature , you got delay mail on 6 Jun 2014. I think ,they should grant you the visa ?
> 
> any co communication with the delay mail?


I hope that your words come true very soon.
nothing specific and special just was an acknowlogment of documents receipt along with the standard format delay mail.


----------



## MilanPS

jack1010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Grant awaited. Hoping for the best for all of us here.
> 
> I was wondering how much is the typical reporting period for 190 - within which first entry has to made? Is it possible to get it changed?
> 
> As a family, do all members have to report by that time or only primary applicant?
> 
> Regards,
> J


Usually the port-of-entry has to be done by the primary applicant along-with all other applicants on the visa application within 12 months from the date of PCC issuance or medicals whichever is earlier.


----------



## ahmedkhoja

Hi all. 

Any idea when CO allocation will pick up again?


----------



## Santhosh.15

ahmedkhoja said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Any idea when CO allocation will pick up again?


Oh Man..I wish anyone can answer that....


----------



## chiku2006

Tomorrow is a holiday in Australia, right?


----------



## mmn

gys ....any 190 grant news today??


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> Tomorrow is a holiday in Australia, right?


yes bro.


----------



## chiku2006

mmn said:


> gys ....any 190 grant news today??


Today is Sunday my friend. ...


----------



## sameer7106

Hi ppl,

i know this is wrong thread to ask this but i have to..  I am applying for my wife's passport in India and their they ask the question *have you ever changed your name?? select yes/no*. Since after marriage she added my surname after her surname (eg. before marriage name : Monika Lalwani, After marriage name : Monika Lalwani Srivastava), her bank A/c is in the name of "Monika Lalwani Srivastava" and her pan card is in the name of Monika Lalwani. Our marriage certificate states the after marriage name i.e "Monika Lalwani Srivastava". 

What Should i select in this question YES or NO??? Boarders your advice would be appreciated 

Once again sorry for asking this question here in this thread


----------



## lovetosmack

sameer7106 said:


> Hi ppl,
> 
> i know this is wrong thread to ask this but i have to..  I am applying for my wife's passport in India and their they ask the question *have you ever changed your name?? select yes/no*. Since after marriage she added my surname after her surname (eg. before marriage name : Monika Lalwani, After marriage name : Monika Lalwani Srivastava), her bank A/c is in the name of "Monika Lalwani Srivastava" and her pan card is in the name of Monika Lalwani. Our marriage certificate states the after marriage name i.e "Monika Lalwani Srivastava".
> 
> What Should i select in this question YES or NO??? Boarders your advice would be appreciated
> 
> Once again sorry for asking this question here in this thread


Obviously the answer should be YES. Mention the different names in the category where they ask 'Other Names this person is known as:' It says you are trying to move to *CANADA* in your profile up there. Is it true? This is an Australian migration forum. I hope you don't get mislead with cross information.


----------



## rajforu86

Guys

Be patient...we all will get our grants very soon..

U(Feb & March) ppl are screaming..But think about those ppl who are waiting from Nov and December..like me..I am an onshore applicant too...

After CO allocation it's been 4 months...After getting delay mail it's already more than 3 months..
But still waiting...so waiting is the main key here...

Raj


----------



## lovetosmack

rajforu86 said:


> Guys
> 
> Be patient...we all will get our grants very soon..
> 
> U(Feb & March) ppl are screaming..But think about those ppl who are waiting from Nov and December..like me..I am an onshore applicant too...
> 
> After CO allocation it's been 4 months...After getting delay mail it's already more than 3 months..
> But still waiting...so waiting is the main key here...
> 
> Raj


@rajforu86: Raj.. Can you update your signature please? When did you lodge yours?

Also, since you are onshore, do you have an easier way to check for the status of 190 applications? Offshore applicants complain that they have been waiting for over an hour on the phone line. :target:


----------



## sameer7106

lovetosmack said:


> Obviously the answer should be YES. Mention the different names in the category where they ask 'Other Names this person is known as:' It says you are trying to move to *CANADA* in your profile up there. Is it true? This is an Australian migration forum. I hope you don't get mislead with cross information.


Hey thanks lovetosmack for reverting back. First i was thinking to move to canada then i changed my mind for Autralia 

all d info in this forum is of great help to me as now i gonna apply my application on my own without taking any help from consultants.


----------



## rajforu86

lovetosmack said:


> @rajforu86: Raj.. Can you update your signature please? When did you lodge yours?
> 
> Also, since you are onshore, do you have an easier way to check for the status of 190 applications? Offshore applicants complain that they have been waiting for over an hour on the phone line. :target:


Hi

Since I m logged in my cell ..I can't see my signature..But I can give you my details..

ACS- 30-Oct-2013
State sponsor VIC applied- 29-Nov-2013
Occ code- 261314- Software Tester
Invitation received- 3-Dec-2013
Visa Lodge- 5-Dec-2013
CO allocation- 23-Jan-2014
CO Team- Team 34 Brisbane
CO communication PCC & Medical- 31-Jan-2014
PCC- 19-Feb-2014 & Medical- 5-Mar-2014
Got Delay mail- 5-Mar-2014
Grant- waiting!!!!

For us also we used to wait 40-45 mins to talk to DIBP ppl.

Raj


----------



## sunnyboi

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> 
> Since I m logged in my cell ..I can't see my signature..But I can give you my details..
> 
> ACS- 30-Oct-2013
> State sponsor VIC applied- 29-Nov-2013
> Occ code- 261314- Software Tester
> Invitation received- 3-Dec-2013
> Visa Lodge- 5-Dec-2013
> CO allocation- 23-Jan-2014
> CO Team- Team 34 Brisbane
> CO communication PCC & Medical- 31-Jan-2014
> PCC- 19-Feb-2014 & Medical- 5-Mar-2014
> Got Delay mail- 5-Mar-2014
> Grant- waiting!!!!
> 
> For us also we used to wait 40-45 mins to talk to DIBP ppl.
> 
> Raj


That's a long wait, Raj. Pretty sure you will get your grant soon! Saw another another onshore guy complain on DIBP's facebook page, about the long wait when they are calling. Apparently a min. 60 minutes wait for anyone who's calling nowadays. It's going to increase in the next week, if they are not going to announce CO allocation for the rest of the applicants.


----------



## rajforu86

sunnyboi said:


> That's a long wait, Raj. Pretty sure you will get your grant soon! Saw another another onshore guy complain on DIBP's facebook page, about the long wait when they are calling. Apparently a min. 60 minutes wait for anyone who's calling nowadays. It's going to increase in the next week, if they are not going to announce CO allocation for the rest of the applicants.


Hi
Hope we all will get our grant very soon.

Raj


----------



## Santhosh.15

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> 
> Since I m logged in my cell ..I can't see my signature..But I can give you my details..
> 
> ACS- 30-Oct-2013
> State sponsor VIC applied- 29-Nov-2013
> Occ code- 261314- Software Tester
> Invitation received- 3-Dec-2013
> Visa Lodge- 5-Dec-2013
> CO allocation- 23-Jan-2014
> CO Team- Team 34 Brisbane
> CO communication PCC & Medical- 31-Jan-2014
> PCC- 19-Feb-2014 & Medical- 5-Mar-2014
> Got Delay mail- 5-Mar-2014
> Grant- waiting!!!!
> 
> For us also we used to wait 40-45 mins to talk to DIBP ppl.
> 
> Raj


Oops. For an onshore applicant, Sure it is really long wait, you may want to call DIBP, this is really obnoxious.

Good luck.


----------



## mmn

chiku2006 said:


> Today is Sunday my friend. ...



:brick:.....got sense......waiting making me :target::target::target::target::target:


----------



## jack1010

MilanPS said:


> Usually the port-of-entry has to be done by the primary applicant along-with all other applicants on the visa application within 12 months from the date of PCC issuance or medicals whichever is earlier.


Thanks MilanPS for your response. 

I have a different scenario here, possibly someone may have a similar situation. 

My US PCC was issued in Apr'13
My India PCC and medicals were done in Feb'14
And I applied for my 190 visa in Feb'14

I am just wondering how much time would I get to make the port-of-entry because my earliest document was issued more than a year back now. I think that I don't need to apply for a US visa again. But please let me know otherwise. 

Any response would be much appreciated. 

Regards,
J


----------



## lovetosmack

jack1010 said:


> Thanks MilanPS for your response.
> 
> I have a different scenario here, possibly someone may have a similar situation.
> 
> My US PCC was issued in Apr'13
> My India PCC and medicals were done in Feb'14
> And I applied for my 190 visa in Feb'14
> 
> I am just wondering how much time would I get to make the port-of-entry because my earliest document was issued more than a year back now. I think that I don't need to apply for a US visa again. But please let me know otherwise.
> 
> Any response would be much appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> J


Have you been to US after April 2013?


----------



## jestin684

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> 
> Since I m logged in my cell ..I can't see my signature..But I can give you my details..
> 
> ACS- 30-Oct-2013
> State sponsor VIC applied- 29-Nov-2013
> Occ code- 261314- Software Tester
> Invitation received- 3-Dec-2013
> Visa Lodge- 5-Dec-2013
> CO allocation- 23-Jan-2014
> CO Team- Team 34 Brisbane
> CO communication PCC & Medical- 31-Jan-2014
> PCC- 19-Feb-2014 & Medical- 5-Mar-2014
> Got Delay mail- 5-Mar-2014
> Grant- waiting!!!!
> 
> For us also we used to wait 40-45 mins to talk to DIBP ppl.
> 
> Raj


Being an onshore applicant is the best thing to happen,at this time for u.......atleast you can stay and continue ur work on a bridging visa......I was in aus till 12th jan 2014....my 485 got expired on 12th jan so have to leave......I told my employer will be back in 2 months max.......I got my ss on 28th jan and invite on the same day....... 30th jan visa application......I did consult my agent before leaving aus, and he said no worries come back to india and then u can go back in 2 months.......till date I have paid aud 5k as rent and almost aud 1 k as my elec, water, gas, phone , internet etc.......in the hope that I will get my grant today or tomorrow.....tried to get rid of my house, but in vain.......this wait has costed me a lot....now i feel there was no point hiring an agent.....he has landed me in a big mess.....it will take atleast 6 to 8 months to clear up.....oz struggle chapter 2 will soon begin......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jack1010

Quote:
Originally Posted by jack1010 View Post

Thanks MilanPS for your response.

I have a different scenario here, possibly someone may have a similar situation.

My US PCC was issued in Apr'13
My India PCC and medicals were done in Feb'14
And I applied for my 190 visa in Feb'14

I am just wondering how much time would I get to make the port-of-entry because my earliest document was issued more than a year back now. I think that I don't need to apply for a US visa again. But please let me know otherwise.

Any response would be much appreciated.

Regards,
J
Have you been to US after April 2013?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks lovetosmack for your message.

No. I have not been to US after Apr'13. 

So one year validity of PCC is up. What would be the port-of-entry period? any idea.

Thanks,
J


----------



## lovetosmack

jack1010 said:


> Thanks MilanPS for your response.
> 
> I have a different scenario here, possibly someone may have a similar situation.
> 
> My US PCC was issued in Apr'13
> My India PCC and medicals were done in Feb'14
> And I applied for my 190 visa in Feb'14
> 
> I am just wondering how much time would I get to make the port-of-entry because my earliest document was issued more than a year back now. I think that I don't need to apply for a US visa again. But please let me know otherwise.
> 
> Any response would be much appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> J


Ideally it should be Feb 2015. One year from either your medicals or pcc whichever is earlier. But it varies sometimes a couple of months earlier but not later.


----------



## lovetosmack

@jack.. Let me add one more thing.. The poe date should ideally be based on your usual country of residence pcc. But I'm not sure if the CO might ask for a new US pcc. Logically they shouldn't. But it ask depends on your CO. I say this to make sure you might be asked for one and that might change my assumptions. Thanks Santosh for bringing this up.


----------



## mamunvega

super Slow Grant 190.

Guyz, I have seen people that from Nov/Dec didn't get any Grant. That means what, there is a huge tailback at DIBP's desks. Wondering, when they would clear such huge long outstanding applications.

one more thing scares me the most, in this financial year, in first six months they said their limit expired. What would happen to rest of the applications who applied after March. 

Is there any possibility they might say, these 190 late March applications will be processed NEXT year !!

Regards

Mr.Scared !!


----------



## darbar1409

mamunvega said:


> super Slow Grant 190.
> 
> Guyz, I have seen people that from Nov/Dec didn't get any Grant. That means what, there is a huge tailback at DIBP's desks. Wondering, when they would clear such huge long outstanding applications.
> 
> one more thing scares me the most, in this financial year, in first six months they said their limit expired. What would happen to rest of the applications who applied after March.
> 
> Is there any possibility they might say, these 190 late March applications will be processed NEXT year !!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mr.Scared !!


Next programme year ofcourse but will be taken care within 2014 thats what I think.


----------



## chiku2006

mamunvega said:


> super Slow Grant 190.
> 
> Guyz, I have seen people that from Nov/Dec didn't get any Grant. That means what, there is a huge tailback at DIBP's desks. Wondering, when they would clear such huge long outstanding applications.
> 
> one more thing scares me the most, in this financial year, in first six months they said their limit expired. What would happen to rest of the applications who applied after March.
> 
> Is there any possibility they might say, these 190 late March applications will be processed NEXT year !!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mr.Scared !!


Dont be a scary cat dude.... god willingly everything will be fine.

All pending applications will be processed in the next financial year, which will commence from 1st July. I believe in July itself they will clear all pending cases... I know that this waiting period is really difficult but there is nothing which we can do except hoping that everything will fall in place in the next month or you never know may be within this month.

Be positive !!


----------



## rajajessie

*Think Positive & Stay Positive My Friend*



mamunvega said:


> super Slow Grant 190.
> 
> Guyz, I have seen people that from Nov/Dec didn't get any Grant. That means what, there is a huge tailback at DIBP's desks. Wondering, when they would clear such huge long outstanding applications.
> 
> one more thing scares me the most, in this financial year, in first six months they said their limit expired. What would happen to rest of the applications who applied after March.
> 
> Is there any possibility they might say, these 190 late March applications will be processed NEXT year !!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mr.Scared !!


Dear Mamunvega,

I understand your frustration, stress and tension. We all are going through this stormy period(some of us onboard from Nov n Dec), but we can't let this stress turn into a FEAR.

Planning for worst case scenario is always recommendable but don't Over think my friend, believe in "Law of Attraction" and good news will come to all of us.

Cheers,
R


----------



## Raf84

And its a dry Day  not even a single grant .. oooffff..


----------



## Santhosh.15

Raf84 said:


> And its a dry Day  not even a single grant .. oooffff..


My friend

Today is a Holiday @ Oz.


----------



## Angel27

Hi, everyone!

Could you show the wording of @delay [email protected] would like to see how it looks like.

thanks in advance.


----------



## hopefulhope

Another 3weeks and this thread will have full of news with grant and message congratulating each other


----------



## mmn

hopefulhope said:


> Another 3weeks and this thread will have full of news with grant and message congratulating each other


:hungry::hungry::hungry:....3 more weeks to go.....can't wait.


----------



## Raf84

Santhosh.15 said:


> My friend
> 
> Today is a Holiday @ Oz.


Cool I didn't realize that.. That news just gave some hope for Tom... Hope to see some Grants Rolling tom..........


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

chiku2006 said:


> Dont be a scary cat dude.... god willingly everything will be fine.
> 
> All pending applications will be processed in the next financial year, which will commence from 1st July. I believe in July itself they will clear all pending cases... I know that this waiting period is really difficult but there is nothing which we can do except hoping that everything will fall in place in the next month or you never know may be within this month.
> 
> Be positive !!


Chiku...you're on the most positive persons I've come across. Its nice to have someone like you on this forum helping us out.

Thanks for whatever you do.


----------



## chiku2006

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Chiku...you're on the most positive persons I've come across. Its nice to have someone like you on this forum helping us out.
> 
> Thanks for whatever you do.


You are welcome !!


----------



## rajfirst

*VISA Cap*

After receiving the Delay mail....


----------



## chiku2006

rajfirst said:


> After receiving the Delay mail....


Hahahahhaah


----------



## carthik.annayan

Can't wait for the First week of July to Arrive ! GRRRR this wait is killing me!!! Any ways i'm staying positive and hope to get the good news soon! Today's a holiday, on the occasion Queens B'day! Hope She grants our visa Soon


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo

Apart from all the previously said: Guys, at this stage we are quite used to "waiting", cheer up.

We all have been waiting at least: 12 weeks for our qualifications assessments, 3 weeks for our IELTS results, some weeks for the State nomination, some other weeks waiting for the police certificates, the medicals appointment, etc.

At least now we know that our COs (future COs for some of us) have all they need: we provided all the documents they need, we have the state nominations, ... everything.
It's up to them now to process our cases whenever they can, but now we are closer to our Visas than ever before... and it's unlikely that something could go wrong at this stage.

I know waiting is frustrating, but at least now we know that we just need to wait, no more exams, no more certificates, no more ... anything, just wait for news, and start preparing your move once you get it.

In less than a month we'll be seeing 190s flowing.


----------



## mamunvega

PaddyOnTheGo said:


> Apart from all the previously said: Guys, at this stage we are quite used to "waiting", cheer up.
> 
> We all have been waiting at least: 12 weeks for our qualifications assessments, 3 weeks for our IELTS results, some weeks for the State nomination, some other weeks waiting for the police certificates, the medicals appointment, etc.
> 
> At least now we know that our COs (future COs for some of us) have all they need: we provided all the documents they need, we have the state nominations, ... everything.
> It's up to them now to process our cases whenever they can, but now we are closer to our Visas than ever before... and it's unlikely that something could go wrong at this stage.
> 
> I know waiting is frustrating, but at least now we know that we just need to wait, no more exams, no more certificates, no more ... anything, just wait for news, and start preparing your move once you get it.
> 
> In less than a month we'll be seeing 190s flowing.



Dear PaddyOnTheGo

Well Said....Do you really think, they would just open the flood gate and send Grant letters in bulk.

Why don't you share your Signature, Dude?

Thanks,


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo

mamunvega said:


> Well Said....Do you really think, they would just open the flood gate and send Grant letters in bulk.
> 
> Why don't you share your Signature, Dude?


NOBODY knows how are they going to proceed after July, not me, not the MARA agents I know, and the most important bit: not even Case Officers know. We can just wait, and speculating won't help us really.

I don't share my signature due to privacy concerns, sorry about that.

Good luck!


----------



## samdam

I am 3 weeks short of 6 months since visa application! 190 developer programmer is there anyone who is been waiting longer ?


----------



## rajforu86

samdam said:


> I am 3 weeks short of 6 months since visa application! 190 developer programmer is there anyone who is been waiting longer ?


Hi samdam

I m also in the queue..I am waiting from 5th December 2013.

Raj


----------



## chiku2006

PaddyOnTheGo said:


> NOBODY knows how are they going to proceed after July, not me, not the MARA agents I know, and the most important bit: not even Case Officers know. We can just wait, and speculating won't help us really.
> 
> I don't share my signature due to privacy concerns, sorry about that.
> 
> Good luck!


Hey Paddy

You are right and I agree with you...

However, this waiting game has proven to be pain in the a** and has been testing my patience... I have been waiting very patiently but it seems its going to wear off soon :mad2::rant::frown::tsk:


----------



## samdam

rajforu86 said:


> Hi samdam
> 
> I m also in the queue..I am waiting from 5th December 2013.
> 
> Raj


Oh ok all the best, new week strats tomorrow , let the grant flow begin


----------



## mamunvega

...THIS IS NOT MY GRANT NEWS....this is from another forum....

Onshore applicant.

10/01/2014 WA EOI
17/01/2014 Invited by WA to apply for state nomination
04/02/2014 Invitation to Lodge 190 visa
10/02/2014 Visa Lodged
30/04/2014 First contact from CO requesting additional information. (Relationship evidence) 
06/06/2014 Visa Granted!! 

I hope it would cheer up 190 guyz a bit !!


----------



## gkkumar

mamunvega said:


> Dear PaddyOnTheGo
> 
> Well Said....Do you really think, they would just open the flood gate and send Grant letters in bulk.
> 
> Why don't you share your Signature, Dude?
> 
> Thanks,


Well said. Grant is not the only thing. Sometimes there are other things which don't allow you to fly even after receiving the grant. Never know the people who receive the grant in July may fly before me. 
After receiving the grant nothing is moving from my end. 

Keep cool guys, things happen when they are destined to. 

Cheers!!!!


----------



## sunnyboi

gkkumar said:


> Well said. Grant is not the only thing. Sometimes there are other things which don't allow you to fly even after receiving the grant. Never know the people who receive the grant in July may fly before me.
> After receiving the grant nothing is moving from my end.
> 
> Keep cool guys, things happen when they are destined to.
> 
> Cheers!!!!


True! All of us here are so worried about the grant, but not sure if we are taking the necessary preparation steps to move. Lot of things need to be settled like throwing/selling away things not needed, settling communications between companies and banks, etc. So, keep calm, chalk out a list and get ready for July grants!  We all will get it guys, probably it'll just be a difference of 3-4 days before the one closest in lodging date will get


----------



## gsingh

Hi friends,

Please help.

Created new ImmiAccount. When i click on "new application", I don't see 190 subclass anywhere. What to do??


----------



## gsingh

Hi friends,

I have two queries.

1. In my EOI I had not mentioned my Masters degree as it was not evalauted by ACS. Also in my EOI I had not mentioned my previous company's employement history as it was not counted in my points calculation(complete deduction by ACS). Now while filling my visa application I have added all the information as it is asked for. It does not make any difference in points calculation. Do you see any problem? If yes how can i rectify it.
2. Employment history in visa application ask for "Date from" amd "Date to" of employment. What should i add "Date to" for my current company?

Thanks


----------



## darbar1409

gsingh said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have two queries.
> 
> 1. In my EOI I had not mentioned my Masters degree as it was not evalauted by ACS. Also in my EOI I had not mentioned my previous company's employement history as it was not counted in my points calculation(complete deduction by ACS). Now while filling my visa application I have added all the information as it is asked for. It does not make any difference in points calculation. Do you see any problem? If yes how can i rectify it.
> 2. Employment history in visa application ask for "Date from" amd "Date to" of employment. What should i add "Date to" for my current company?
> 
> Thanks


Dear Friend,

Give factual information whether it relates with your points or not because hiding any information means manipulating the dates and other information which could cause further troubles because you will need to provide all the information in form 80 as well so give the information for whatever proofs you can provide.

Regards,
Darbar.


----------



## darbar1409

gsingh said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Created new ImmiAccount. When i click on "new application", I don't see 190 subclass anywhere. What to do??


Hope you might have found the link to apply in your invitation mail itself.


----------



## gsingh

darbar1409 said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> Give factual information whether it relates with your points or not because hiding any information means manipulating the dates and other information which could cause further troubles because you will need to provide all the information in form 80 as well so give the information for whatever proofs you can provide.
> 
> Regards,
> Darbar.


Thanks dude.
I didn't add previous company's employment details in my EOI because it would have increased my points, but actually ACS has deducted those years.
Here in visa application it asks for al information, so I am providing that.


----------



## olways

rajforu86 said:


> Hi samdam
> 
> I m also in the queue..I am waiting from 5th December 2013.
> 
> Raj


I am waiting for almost 11 months since July, 2013.


----------



## chiku2006

olways said:


> I am waiting for almost 11 months since July, 2013.


Which country are you from?


----------



## chiku2006

All the best to all of us.... after a long weekend, CO's have started working from today!!! Lets see what destiny has in store for us...


----------



## AK8055

12 weeks and 1 days since lodgement.

better snooze all the plans till July I guess.

Hopefully some of us get grants today....


----------



## mathota

13 weeks have passed, still no sign of CO yet.


----------



## olways

chiku2006 said:


> Which country are you from?


In my humble opinion, most of the applicants who are from ~stan countries will have to face these lengthy checks.


----------



## jestin684

Any good news yet.......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## mamunvega

DIBP's Announcement of 12 weeks processing time is a joke now !!


----------



## mamunvega

mamunvega said:


> ...THIS IS NOT MY GRANT NEWS....this is from another forum....
> 
> Onshore applicant.
> 
> 10/01/2014 WA EOI
> 17/01/2014 Invited by WA to apply for state nomination
> 04/02/2014 Invitation to Lodge 190 visa
> 10/02/2014 Visa Lodged
> 30/04/2014 First contact from CO requesting additional information. (Relationship evidence)
> 06/06/2014 Visa Granted!!
> 
> I hope it would cheer up 190 guyz a bit !!


Did someone notice above post/??


----------



## chiku2006

mamunvega said:


> Did someone notice above post/??


I did but its of an onshore applicant hence no reaction from me..


----------



## AK8055

chiku2006 said:


> I did but its of an onshore applicant hence no reaction from me..


Gk was offshore and his application was completed in 101 days.

Manueel was onshore and completed in 104 days

I think it depends on factors like the points you claim (60, 65, 70 and so on) 

The guy above got his onshore approved in 116 days.

So, in short lets wait till July..... lol!

AK


----------



## chiku2006

AK8055 said:


> Gk was offshore and his application was completed in 101 days.
> 
> Manueel was onshore and completed in 104 days
> 
> I think it depends on factors like the points you claim (60, 65, 70 and so on)
> 
> The guy above got his onshore approved in 116 days.
> 
> So, in short lets wait till July..... lol!
> 
> AK


In my case its a 108th day today....


----------



## decipline

Dear Friends

Parience & Decipline will be the key factors at the moment according to me.
Destiny is testing our patience and DIBP is just a medium of that.
I think, no need to worry at the moment. DIBP is responsible Government Authority and believe you me they are doong their best to deliver the result within their limit and perview.
However, owing to sone factors best known to them, the process is slightly delayed but it will be on track very soon.
Just look back to our self and check, didn't we, ourselves many times got delayed in our own committments inspite of putting our best efforts? And answers wull be YES. So, if we had experienced the same, than why can't they?
Have faith and stay positive. All of us will be together in OZ land very soon.
if i am not wrong, most of the application lodged between 21 to 28 feb will be cleares by next to next friday (20 June).
Good luck. Stay positive. Cheer up.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> In my case its a 108th day today....


Chiku bro apna number ayega, dont worry.


----------



## chiku2006

darbar1409 said:


> Chiku bro apna number ayega, dont worry.


Sure thing bro!!!


----------



## AK8055

chiku2006 said:


> Sure thing bro!!!


Chiku and darbar.... bro definitely ayega.

such an irony, you guys are waiting for the visa so you can come here to Australia.

M waiting so i get my residence status and come to India for a while and RELAX!

But again... Today is over in for DIBP except WA Team. 

Hopefully any WA gets a grant in another 2 hours.

AK


----------



## chiku2006

AK8055 said:


> Chiku and darbar.... bro definitely ayega.
> 
> such an irony, you guys are waiting for the visa so you can come here to Australia.
> 
> M waiting so i get my residence status and come to India for a while and RELAX!
> 
> But again... Today is over in for DIBP except WA Team.
> 
> Hopefully any WA gets a grant in another 2 hours.
> 
> AK


There was neither 189 nor 190 grant today.. on this forum atleast..


----------



## Huss81

well, atleast the good news is that they did not change the SOL.... one thing moves, now hoping that the other things (CO, grant etc etc) moves as well!

btw, my friend tried calling DIBP from onshore on my behalf.... even after a 45 minute wait, no one answered.... calling DIBP is just not useful!


----------



## Alnaibii

SOL does not affect us anymore. The good news is for people who were not invited yet. 
If the debate over SOL was causing this delay, I cannot know, but I really hope they will speed up.


----------



## mamunvega

Alnaibii said:


> SOL does not affect us anymore. The good news is for people who were not invited yet.
> If the debate over SOL was causing this delay, I cannot know, but I really hope they will speed up.


I don't think this SOL thing causing us any Delay...as We already got the invitations and applied accordingly. BTW, Alnaibii. your post came in this thread after long time. How's your planning things going on my friend?? 

Thanks,


----------



## HarryAdd

Today, I have received the below mail from my CO. Is there something I need to worry?

"I also wish to advise that the visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.

I appreciate your patience in this matter".


----------



## Alnaibii

HarryAdd, this is the infamous delay email everybody is talking about.


----------



## darbar1409

HarryAdd said:


> Today, I have received the below mail from my CO. Is there something I need to worry?
> 
> "I also wish to advise that the visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter".


Congrats bro u have joined the club of people waiting with delay mail from CO.


----------



## Welcome_me

darbar1409 said:


> Congrats bro u have joined the club of people waiting with delay mail from CO.


Hey be glad...i havent even got a CO assigned yet :-(


----------



## mamunvega

Welcome_me said:


> Hey be glad...i havent even got a CO assigned yet :-(


Dude, share your signature please !!


----------



## AK8055

HarryAdd said:


> Today, I have received the below mail from my CO. Is there something I need to worry?
> 
> "I also wish to advise that the visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter".


https://imgflip.com/memegenerator

Welcome bro, just to lighten up the mood, we have been sitting with this email for a while now.

thats pretty much our last correspondence from DIBP

AK


----------



## darbar1409

Welcome_me said:


> Hey be glad...i havent even got a CO assigned yet :-(


Cheer up bro coz if u got delay mail than its clear cut that u have got CO and be happy that someone is working on your case.
U might have got this communication from ur CO whose name and ur processing team details would be found in the signature at the end of the mail.:tea::bump2:


----------



## Welcome_me

Welcome_me said:


> Hey be glad...i havent even got a CO assigned yet :-(


Sure Sorry I am new to this forum.

I saw someone mentioning about uploading Form 80, Form 1221 & Form 888. Can someone pls tell me what these forms are. My husband is at London & I'm having to do all this myself & am pretty much confused 

ANZ: 224999 | Vetassess Applied - 15 Nov 13| Vetassess Result -21 Jan 14 | IELTS Score - 8.0, 8.0 , 7.5, 8.00 | EOI Applied - 28 Jan 2013 | EOI received - 27 Feb 2014 | Visa Lodged (Post PCC & Meds) - 13 Mar 14 | CO: ? | Grant ?


----------



## darbar1409

Welcome_me said:


> Sure Sorry I am new to this forum.
> 
> I saw someone mentioning about uploading Form 80, Form 1221 & Form 888. Can someone pls tell me what these forms are. My husband is at London & I'm having to do all this myself & am pretty much confused
> 
> ANZ: 224999 | Vetassess Applied - 15 Nov 13| Vetassess Result -21 Jan 14 | IELTS Score - 8.0, 8.0 , 7.5, 8.00 | EOI Applied - 28 Jan 2013 | EOI received - 27 Feb 2014 | Visa Lodged (Post PCC & Meds) - 13 Mar 14 | CO: ? | Grant ?


Oopps beg your pardon I didn't knew that you are a lady so addressed you as bro.

Anyways exactly which visa category are you applying dear coz if you are applying for subclass 190 or 189 than you only need to upload form 80 for which you can open your immi account and there when you click character requirement link you can download form 80 also other option is that you can open immi.gov.au site and there you can simply type form 80 in the search option and click enter (if your CO asks for other forms as well you can find them via option 2).


----------



## Welcome_me

darbar1409 said:


> Oopps beg your pardon I didn't knew that you are a lady so addressed you as bro.
> 
> Anyways exactly which visa category are you applying dear coz if you are applying for subclass 190 or 189 than you only need to upload form 80 for which you can open your immi account and there when you click character requirement link you can download form 80 also other option is that you can open immi.gov.au site and there you can simply type form 80 in the search option and click enter (if your CO asks for other forms as well you can find them via option 2).




Thanks so much and no worries!! Its really ok. 

I have applied under sub class 190. So i guess its juz form 80 then. Sure u ll do as u suggested.

My worry is that if CO is still not allocated, will they take 3 months from the date of CO being allotted to finalize. I feel like i ve been waitin for ages now!!


----------



## Welcome_me

One more query...is it enuf if the primary applicant alone submits Form 80? Or shd my husband (secondary applicant) submit too. TIA!


----------



## chiku2006

Welcome_me said:


> One more query...is it enuf if the primary applicant alone submits Form 80? Or shd my husband (secondary applicant) submit too. TIA!


All applicants who are above 18 years of age have to submit form 80


----------



## mmn

Welcome_me said:


> Sure Sorry I am new to this forum.


:yo::yo::yo:...:welcome::welcome::welcome:


----------



## darbar1409

Welcome_me said:


> Thanks so much and no worries!! Its really ok.
> 
> I have applied under sub class 190. So i guess its juz form 80 then. Sure u ll do as u suggested.
> 
> My worry is that if CO is still not allocated, will they take 3 months from the date of CO being allotted to finalize. I feel like i ve been waitin for ages now!!


No no dear dont worry coz first of all 3 months time frame is the upper time limit which is met in very exceptional cases and the other thing is that you have received a delay mail so i think you shall reply to that mail with the query for other documents and if they reply that no further documents are required than just chill.


----------



## Welcome_me

chiku2006 said:


> All applicants who are above 18 years of age have to submit form 80


Thank you Chiku2006


----------



## Welcome_me

darbar1409 said:


> No no dear dont worry coz first of all 3 months time frame is the upper time limit which is met in very exceptional cases and the other thing is that you have received a delay mail so i think you shall reply to that mail with the query for other documents and if they reply that no further documents are required than just chill.


No i havent received any delay mail. I was juz replying to someone who had recd the delay mail. :-(


----------



## darbar1409

oye chiku bro u have got an advantage of chilling with beer whereas i cant even do that being in dry state.


----------



## darbar1409

Welcome_me said:


> No i havent received any delay mail. I was juz replying to someone who had recd the delay mail. :-(


hey please update ur time line in your signture for others better understanding.
To do that u can go to quick links above and click edit signature.


----------



## mehran2010

I received an email from the Administrative Officer requesting for Form 80, Form 1221, and full Curriculum Vitae. I had already uploaded all these documents at the time of lodging the application. However, they have requested for this once again. Based on your experience, what can I expect now? Is there going to be more administrative process or a good news could be around the corner?


----------



## darbar1409

mehran2010 said:


> I received an email from the Administrative Officer requesting for Form 80, Form 1221, and full Curriculum Vitae. I had already uploaded all these documents at the time of lodging the application. However, they have requested for this once again. Based on your experience, what can I expect now? Is there going to be more administrative process or a good news could be around the corner?


Seems bit typical and tricky yet no option left to provide it again as they asked for it yet god knows if they might have decided to grant you and require the updated information.


----------



## Welcome_me

Done darbar1409. Thanks.


----------



## darbar1409

Welcome_me said:


> Done darbar1409. Thanks.


:welcome::welcome::welcome:

Welcome dear, just chill coz ppl lodged visa along with you are all waiting for CO to be assigned so u need to keep patience for a while and hope DIBP soon assigns Fresh lot to the CO's.


----------



## mathota

May I know if any of the March applicants(lodged after 1st of March) tried contacting the DIBP for an update on the application? Especially if there was any CO allocation or not? This is because I am planning to call them tomorrow to check the same.


----------



## darbar1409

mathota said:


> May I know if any of the March applicants(lodged after 1st of March) tried contacting the DIBP for an update on the application? Especially if there was any CO allocation or not? This is because I am planning to call them tomorrow to check the same.


yah as per the updates on this forum there are 2 lucky guys with lodge in march and got CO.

Please update as if you get any info from DIBP.


----------



## mathota

darbar1409 said:


> yah as per the updates on this forum there are 2 lucky guys with lodge in march and got CO.
> 
> Please update as if you get any info from DIBP.


will do for sure and thank you.


----------



## chiku2006

darbar1409 said:


> oye chiku bro u have got an advantage of chilling with beer whereas i cant even do that being in dry state.


I have been to surat quite a few times and to my surprise alcohol is delivered ay your doorstep which is not possible in any other state. Its just a way of creating a black economy and making billions out of it


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> I have been to surat quite a few times and to my surprise alcohol is delivered ay your doorstep which is not possible in any other state. Its just a way of creating a black economy and making billions out of it


ssssssssssssssssssssss bhai unofficial and illegal chijo se dur rehna accha hai waise mei bhi kafi time ggn raha hu and its fun living there. at kapashera border beer was just for 30 rs. when i was there.


----------



## SS70011005

darbar1409 said:


> ssssssssssssssssssssss bhai unofficial and illegal chijo se dur rehna accha hai waise mei bhi kafi time ggn raha hu and its fun living there. at kapashera border beer was just for 30 rs. when i was there.


Ab wo zamane gaye Darbar bhai... (30 Rs. for Beer)


----------



## chiku2006

SS70011005 said:


> Ab wo zamane gaye Darbar bhai... (30 Rs. for Beer)


Its around 100 now


----------



## SS70011005

chiku2006 said:


> Its around 100 now


140 for Kingfisher Ultra.. my brand... and this comment is for you Chiku when you get your 190 grant...


----------



## chiku2006

SS70011005 said:


> 140 for Kingfisher Ultra.. my brand... and this comment is for you Chiku when you get your 190 grant...


I will buy a crate and we all will drink together


----------



## decipline

chiku2006 said:


> I will buy a crate and we all will drink together


great chiku bro

consider me in party as well 😀

am too from dry state 😢

good luck for the fast grant to you dear 👍

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## chiku2006

decipline said:


> great chiku bro
> 
> consider me in party as well ?de00
> 
> am too from dry state ?de22
> 
> good luck for the fast grant to you dear ?dc4d
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


You all are invited and thanks for your wishes my friend !!


----------



## darbar1409

ss70011005 said:


> ab wo zamane gaye darbar bhai... (30 rs. For beer)


yah i know mei 2005-2006 ki baat kar raha hu (when i was there)


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> you all are invited and thanks for your wishes my friend !!


visa grant ho jaye chiku bro party toh pakka lunga chahe uske liye delhi ana pade.


----------



## SSAODNHAALNI

chiku2006 said:


> All applicants who are above 18 years of age have to submit form 80


All applicants who are above 16 years of age have to submit form 80.
They asked that document for my daughter. She is 16 now.


----------



## chiku2006

darbar1409 said:


> visa grant ho jaye chiku bro party toh pakka lunga chahe uske liye delhi ana pade.


Pakka my friend and same goes in your case as well....


----------



## er_viral

I will be also there for the party!!!


----------



## trustworthy

*Got Grant -- 190*

Hi

I got the grant today for 190 NSW. (ANZSCO): 261313 

Team : Brisbane GSM Team 33
Application Lodged: 16 Nov 2013 Offshore from Pakistan
C/O Assigned: 14 January 2014
Medicals: 17 Feb 2014
Medical of new born: 1 March 2014 
Last Document of Spouse IELTS submitted: 9 May 2014 
Delay Email: 19 May 2014
Grant: 10 June 2014
IED: 06 Feb 2015


----------



## chiku2006

trustworthy said:


> Hi
> 
> I got the grant today for 190 NSW. (ANZSCO): 261313
> 
> Team : Brisbane GSM Team 33
> Application Lodged: 16 Nov 2013 Offshore from Pakistan
> C/O Assigned: 14 January 2014
> Medicals: 17 Feb 2014
> Medical of new born: 1 March 2014
> Last Document of Spouse IELTS submitted: 9 May 2014
> Delay Email: 19 May 2014
> Grant: 10 June 2014
> IED: 06 Feb 2015


Wow congrats mate


----------



## Happybets

trustworthy said:


> Hi
> 
> I got the grant today for 190 NSW. (ANZSCO): 261313
> 
> Team : Brisbane GSM Team 33
> Application Lodged: 16 Nov 2013 Offshore from Pakistan
> C/O Assigned: 14 January 2014
> Medicals: 17 Feb 2014
> Medical of new born: 1 March 2014
> Last Document of Spouse IELTS submitted: 9 May 2014
> Delay Email: 19 May 2014
> Grant: 10 June 2014
> IED: 06 Feb 2015


Hearty congrats to u. Some ray of hope for us.


----------



## Raf84

trustworthy said:


> Hi
> 
> I got the grant today for 190 NSW. (ANZSCO): 261313
> 
> Team : Brisbane GSM Team 33
> Application Lodged: 16 Nov 2013 Offshore from Pakistan
> C/O Assigned: 14 January 2014
> Medicals: 17 Feb 2014
> Medical of new born: 1 March 2014
> Last Document of Spouse IELTS submitted: 9 May 2014
> Delay Email: 19 May 2014
> Grant: 10 June 2014
> IED: 06 Feb 2015


Congrats bro ... have a blast.... a ray of hope..


----------



## Santhosh.15

trustworthy said:


> Hi
> 
> I got the grant today for 190 NSW. (ANZSCO): 261313
> 
> Team : Brisbane GSM Team 33
> Application Lodged: 16 Nov 2013 Offshore from Pakistan
> C/O Assigned: 14 January 2014
> Medicals: 17 Feb 2014
> Medical of new born: 1 March 2014
> Last Document of Spouse IELTS submitted: 9 May 2014
> Delay Email: 19 May 2014
> Grant: 10 June 2014
> IED: 06 Feb 2015


Congrats mate. Happy for you. God bless.

Cheers.


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> Pakka my friend and same goes in your case as well....


ekdum pakka bhai, for my party u will also need to travel though not too long coz my party will roll in gurgaon.


----------



## darbar1409

trustworthy said:


> Hi
> 
> I got the grant today for 190 NSW. (ANZSCO): 261313
> 
> Team : Brisbane GSM Team 33
> Application Lodged: 16 Nov 2013 Offshore from Pakistan
> C/O Assigned: 14 January 2014
> Medicals: 17 Feb 2014
> Medical of new born: 1 March 2014
> Last Document of Spouse IELTS submitted: 9 May 2014
> Delay Email: 19 May 2014
> Grant: 10 June 2014
> IED: 06 Feb 2015


cheeers for the long awaited success mate.
Atlast patience has rewarded you will a big smile.
Happy for you buddy.


----------



## jestin684

trustworthy said:


> Hi
> 
> I got the grant today for 190 NSW. (ANZSCO): 261313
> 
> Team : Brisbane GSM Team 33
> Application Lodged: 16 Nov 2013 Offshore from Pakistan
> C/O Assigned: 14 January 2014
> Medicals: 17 Feb 2014
> Medical of new born: 1 March 2014
> Last Document of Spouse IELTS submitted: 9 May 2014
> Delay Email: 19 May 2014
> Grant: 10 June 2014
> IED: 06 Feb 2015


Congrats mate.....Best wishes.........

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Thinuli

trustworthy said:


> Hi
> 
> I got the grant today for 190 NSW. (ANZSCO): 261313
> 
> Team : Brisbane GSM Team 33
> Application Lodged: 16 Nov 2013 Offshore from Pakistan
> C/O Assigned: 14 January 2014
> Medicals: 17 Feb 2014
> Medical of new born: 1 March 2014
> Last Document of Spouse IELTS submitted: 9 May 2014
> Delay Email: 19 May 2014
> Grant: 10 June 2014
> IED: 06 Feb 2015


 Congrats mate, wish you all the best for future Ausi life..


----------



## Welcome_me

darbar1409 said:


> cheeers for the long awaited success mate.
> Atlast patience has rewarded you will a big smile.


----------



## sunnyboi

trustworthy said:


> Hi
> 
> I got the grant today for 190 NSW. (ANZSCO): 261313
> 
> Team : Brisbane GSM Team 33
> Application Lodged: 16 Nov 2013 Offshore from Pakistan
> C/O Assigned: 14 January 2014
> Medicals: 17 Feb 2014
> Medical of new born: 1 March 2014
> Last Document of Spouse IELTS submitted: 9 May 2014
> Delay Email: 19 May 2014
> Grant: 10 June 2014
> IED: 06 Feb 2015


Congratulations! Great news! All the very best for your future in NSW


----------



## ahmedimtiaz

trustworthy said:


> Hi
> 
> I got the grant today for 190 NSW. (ANZSCO): 261313
> 
> Team : Brisbane GSM Team 33
> Application Lodged: 16 Nov 2013 Offshore from Pakistan
> C/O Assigned: 14 January 2014
> Medicals: 17 Feb 2014
> Medical of new born: 1 March 2014
> Last Document of Spouse IELTS submitted: 9 May 2014
> Delay Email: 19 May 2014
> Grant: 10 June 2014
> IED: 06 Feb 2015


Congrats brother! Party on!!!

I got the same team as yours and our timelines are pretty similar too. I hope mine comes around soon


----------



## AK8055

https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## mathota

When I called DIBP today it was informed that the standard process(3 months) will start after the CO has been allocated. I lodged my visa on 18th of March 2014, they are not sure as when the CO will be allocated. This is scaring me a ton and worried if the application will be considered or not.


----------



## Welcome_me

mathota said:


> When I called DIBP today it was informed that the standard process(3 months) will start after the CO has been allocated. I lodged my visa on 18th of March 2014, they are not sure as when the CO will be allocated. This is scaring me a ton and worried if the application will be considered or not.




3 months after CO allocation??? That is bad news :-(


----------



## sunnyboi

mathota said:


> When I called DIBP today it was informed that the standard process(3 months) will start after the CO has been allocated. I lodged my visa on 18th of March 2014, they are not sure as when the CO will be allocated. This is scaring me a ton and worried if the application will be considered or not.


WHAT???!!! It's generally supposed to be from the date of lodgement. These guys are seriously messing around with our patience here


----------



## jestin684

mathota said:


> When I called DIBP today it was informed that the standard process(3 months) will start after the CO has been allocated. I lodged my visa on 18th of March 2014, they are not sure as when the CO will be allocated. This is scaring me a ton and worried if the application will be considered or not.


How sure were they on the 3 months standard process after CO allocation .......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## rajfirst

jestin684 said:


> How sure were they on the 3 months standard process after CO allocation .......
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum



Its is the standard time...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...share-time-lines-post3369185.html#post3369185


----------



## jestin684

rajfirst said:


> Its is the standard time...
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/364417-subclass-190-slow-grant-speed-lets-share-time-lines-post3369185.html#post3369185


As far as I know, standard processing time is the time from when u lodge ur visa app and not after co allocation......so if DIBP is saying that, the standard processing time is after co allocation then its a bit of a concern........never heard before

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## mathota

Today was the third time I've called them to check the status of application and every time I got different information. First time I called they said I have to wait for 3 months which is a standard process, second time they said CO will be allocated in 2-3 weeks and third time was an entirely different situation about waiting for the CO to be allocated.


----------



## AK8055

mathota said:


> Today was the third time I've called them to check the status of application and every time I got different information. First time I called they said I have to wait for 3 months which is a standard process, second time they said CO will be allocated in 2-3 weeks and third time was an entirely different situation about waiting for the CO to be allocated.


I called DIBP last week and they told me that CO allocation take 7 weeks and the total time of processing was 3 months. I told them that I have been contacted by CO already, then they told me that I have to wait for further correspondence or I have to wait for the 3 months processing time to finish.
They did not mention anything about the delay email or 3 months after the CO has been allocated.
I'm sure 3 months after the CO is not the case, it clearly says on the website (but again, i dont trust the website too)
This was last week, sorry i didnt update.

AK


----------



## AK8055

Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times

Processing times


----------



## mamunvega

..i think DIBP to hide their failure, Now telling different sorts of information to ppl..which is very weird and irresponsible. I know they don't understand the migrant's emotions but they shouldn't be playing hide-and-seek with us...they should be more efficient and transparent in terms of info sharing....


----------



## rajajessie

trustworthy said:


> Hi
> 
> I got the grant today for 190 NSW. (ANZSCO): 261313
> 
> Team : Brisbane GSM Team 33
> Application Lodged: 16 Nov 2013 Offshore from Pakistan
> C/O Assigned: 14 January 2014
> Medicals: 17 Feb 2014
> Medical of new born: 1 March 2014
> Last Document of Spouse IELTS submitted: 9 May 2014
> Delay Email: 19 May 2014
> Grant: 10 June 2014
> IED: 06 Feb 2015


Congrats Brother!
Wish you all the very best in NSW.


----------



## rajfirst

*Slow down in 189*

Slow down in 189 Grants this week.... positive for 190 in fore coming weeks?


----------



## decipline

rajfirst said:


> Slow down in 189 Grants this week.... positive for 190 in fore coming weeks?


Hey Raj

just seen your time line and most importantly your CO initials.

Looking at your time line and particularly to your CO initials, U can expect the outcome by this Friday for sure.

one of my friend had same team, same CO and same date of lodgement. His outcome came last week.

all the best.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rajfirst

decipline said:


> Hey Raj
> 
> just seen your time line and most importantly your CO initials.
> 
> Looking at your time line and particularly to your CO initials, U can expect the outcome by this Friday for sure.
> 
> one of my friend had same team, same CO and same date of lodgement. His outcome came last week.
> 
> all the best.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


May your words come true 

What is his Occupation Code & State which sponsored him?


----------



## decipline

rajfirst said:


> May your words come true  What is his Occupation Code & State which sponsored him?


SA sponsership

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## kiranjetti

mathota said:


> When I called DIBP today it was informed that the standard process(3 months) will start after the CO has been allocated. I lodged my visa on 18th of March 2014, they are not sure as when the CO will be allocated. This is scaring me a ton and worried if the application will be considered or not.


hi mathota

if they say its 3 months from the time of co being allotted i will finish 3 months in 2 days lets see how true it is... its clear that they dot have visas to issue this year ....so it would have been more formal if they had directly told us clearly


----------



## chiku2006

kiranjetti said:


> hi mathota
> 
> if they say its 3 months from the time of co being allotted i will finish 3 months in 2 days lets see how true it is... its clear that they dot have visas to issue this year ....so it would have been more formal if they had directly told us clearly


Thats the average time, mind you... thats the loop hole !!


----------



## kiranjetti

chiku2006 said:


> Thats the average time, mind you... thats the loop hole !!


hmmm...thats true we got 2 more days in this week so lets hope some of us can hear some sweet news


----------



## gkvithia

I think processing times also take into count if your from low/high risk countries. From my understanding there are few countries where minimum is 6-8 months or more.

I could be wrong, 
DIPB definition of high risk or low risk is based on

The terms 'Low risk' and 'High risk' show whether passport holders are eligible to apply for an Electronic Travel Authority (ETA). Low risk applies to nationals from countries which issue ETA eligible passports. A list of these can be found on the department's website. High risk countries are those which are not ETA eligible.


----------



## jestin684

kiranjetti said:


> hi mathota
> 
> if they say its 3 months from the time of co being allotted i will finish 3 months in 2 days lets see how true it is... its clear that they dot have visas to issue this year ....so it would have been more formal if they had directly told us clearly


Exactly 3 months today for me.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Raf84

rajfirst said:


> Slow down in 189 Grants this week.... positive for 190 in fore coming weeks?


HI Raj,

I Have the Same CO have recieved delay email on 6th may .. Please keep me updated ...


----------



## Hunter85

anyone who lodge his/her visa on april (or march) and still havent heard anything from CO yet?


----------



## carthik.annayan

Guys, 

190's are still being granted. Today, i received an update from my consultant. There was a visa grant ICT Manager or something like that. Don't know the time lines but it was granted today.

Cheer,
Carthik


----------



## lovetosmack

Hunter85 said:


> anyone who lodge his/her visa on april (or march) and still havent heard anything from CO yet?


So many of us.... what do you wanna know ?


----------



## Hunter85

I just wanted to know if i am the only one or not 

I was wondering maybe my stupid agent is not checking her e mails....



lovetosmack said:


> So many of us.... what do you wanna know ?


----------



## Santhosh.15

Hunter85 said:


> I just wanted to know if i am the only one or not
> 
> I was wondering maybe my stupid agent is not checking her e mails....


Count me in as well


----------



## Welcome_me

Hunter85 said:


> anyone who lodge his/her visa on april (or march) and still havent heard anything from CO yet?


I lodged mine on 13th mar. No sign of CO till date.


----------



## mathota

mathota said:


> When I called DIBP today it was informed that the standard process(3 months) will start after the CO has been allocated. I lodged my visa on 18th of March 2014, they are not sure as when the CO will be allocated. This is scaring me a ton and worried if the application will be considered or not.


I feel this may could be a reason because they don't want to grant any visas until 1st of July. However, I may be wrong, let's wait for the allocation update that happens in mid June. Let us hope for CO's allocation by the end of June.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mathota

Welcome_me said:


> I lodged mine on 13th mar. No sign of CO till date.


I logded mine on 18th of March and confirmed that the medicals have been received.


----------



## Welcome_me

mathota said:


> I feel this may could be a reason because they don't want to grant any visas until 1st of July. However, I may be wrong, let's wait for the allocation update that happens in mid June. Let us hope for CO's allocation by the end of June.:fingerscrossed:


There's some maintenance planned on 14th nd 15th of june. Lets hope that the nxt round of CO allocations happens by then. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Welcome_me

mathota said:


> I logded mine on 18th of March and confirmed that the medicals have been received.


How did you get to know about the medicals? Did u get an email from DIBP?


----------



## mathota

Welcome_me said:


> How did you get to know about the medicals? Did u get an email from DIBP?


Got the confirmation when I called DIBP today. Not sure if I was supposed to receive an email or not.


----------



## Welcome_me

mathota said:


> Got the confirmation when I called DIBP today. Not sure if I was supposed to receive an email or not.


Ohh ok...i guess we ll have 2 wait nd watch


----------



## Thinuli

mathota said:


> Got the confirmation when I called DIBP today. Not sure if I was supposed to receive an email or not.


I think you can see in the immi account,regarding medicals, if DIBPhave recieved medical it will indicate in your immi account, also same thing you can check in the e medical client by using your HAP id ..


----------



## Welcome_me

Thinuli said:


> I think you can see in the immi account,regarding medicals, if DIBPhave recieved medical it will indicate in your immi account, also same thing you can check in the e medical client by using your HAP id ..


Hi thinuli..whats the HAP id? And where shd we chk in immiaccount? Thx in advance.


----------



## mathota

Welcome_me said:


> Hi thinuli..whats the HAP id? And where shd we chk in immiaccount? Thx in advance.


Hi.

You will find the HAP ID in emedical client sheet that you have printed and carried with you at the time of Medical examination.


----------



## mathota

Welcome_me said:


> Hi thinuli..whats the HAP id? And where shd we chk in immiaccount? Thx in advance.


The following link might be helpful for you:

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/_images/emedical-client-referral-letter.jpg


----------



## Welcome_me

mathota said:


> The following link might be helpful for you:
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/_images/emedical-client-referral-letter.jpg


Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Thinuli

Welcome_me said:


> Hi thinuli..whats the HAP id? And where shd we chk in immiaccount? Thx in advance.


 Hi 
You can find your HAP ID in your medical referal letter. By using hap id and its a number with 7 digits and your name and DOB, you can log into e medical client.
YOU can make a immi account in dibp site, and if you know your TRN ( transaction reference number) you can import your visa application to the immi account then you can see the status uour progress and everything.. If you lodge your application through a agent ask for the TRN number from him and its there in the payment reciept that you should have recieved.
Hope this may help you, further questions and sugestions are wellcome..


----------



## Welcome_me

Thinuli said:


> Hi
> You can find your HAP ID in your medical referal letter. By using hap id and its a number with 7 digits and your name and DOB, you can log into e medical client.
> YOU can make a immi account in dibp site, and if you know your TRN ( transaction reference number) you can import your visa application to the immi account then you can see the status uour progress and everything.. If you lodge your application through a agent ask for the TRN number from him and its there in the payment reciept that you should have recieved.
> Hope this may help you, further questions and sugestions are wellcome..


Thank you so much thinuli !! Will do accordingly.


----------



## MilanPS

Hunter85 said:


> anyone who lodge his/her visa on april (or march) and still havent heard anything from CO yet?


Me, 190 filed on 15-March, no contact from anyone yet ...


----------



## kiranjetti

one grant today

someone who lodged on the dec 20th

so seems like they are clearing in sequence lodged

190 January Gang - Page 32


----------



## mamunvega

in this last month of the year, they are clearing applications of Dec Applicants. Really wondering what's going on?? Nothing is cheering me up !!


----------



## decipline

kiranjetti said:


> one grant today someone who lodged on the dec 20th so seems like they are clearing in sequence lodged 190 January Gang - Page 32


hi

Only GOD or DIBP knows jow they are clearing

we have seen people who lodged in dec and who lodged in after mid feb both getting grants same time. all are 190 cases.

can't comment on the process at present.

i think it depends a loy on Team / CO and the occupation. That's my openion. All ICT people and Technical / Engineering Field applicants are getting priority looking at the trend.

may be some one would like to add.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

Today my agent called DIBP after my multiple follow up with him to know status of our application. His Ans. in 1 line was all 190 application waiting in queue, will start processing in July only. so keep the faith going. Frankley I dnt trust him 100%, I still hv high hope of CO allocation b4 July. .....hone:


----------



## er_viral

kiranjetti said:


> one grant today
> 
> someone who lodged on the dec 20th
> 
> so seems like they are clearing in sequence lodged
> 
> 190 January Gang - Page 32


Thanks Kiran for sharing good news!!!:yield:


----------



## Welcome_me

Thinuli said:


> Hi
> You can find your HAP ID in your medical referal letter. By using hap id and its a number with 7 digits and your name and DOB, you can log into e medical client.
> YOU can make a immi account in dibp site, and if you know your TRN ( transaction reference number) you can import your visa application to the immi account then you can see the status uour progress and everything.. If you lodge your application through a agent ask for the TRN number from him and its there in the payment reciept that you should have recieved.
> Hope this may help you, further questions and sugestions are wellcome..




Thanks so much Thinuli..I have checked. My medicals are updated. Now, its waiting time till a CO gets assigned. Waiting for some news of CO allocation by June end.


----------



## chiku2006

kiranjetti said:


> one grant today
> 
> someone who lodged on the dec 20th
> 
> so seems like they are clearing in sequence lodged
> 
> 190 January Gang - Page 32


I dont think they are following any sequence. .. their process is still a unresolved mystery to me... however, I am glad that things haven't come to a complete standstill.


----------



## rajforu86

kiranjetti said:


> one grant today
> 
> someone who lodged on the dec 20th
> 
> so seems like they are clearing in sequence lodged
> 
> 190 January Gang - Page 32


Hi kiran

Then what abt me...5th Dec lodged application in VIC SS..onshore applicant..still waiting..:-(

Raj


----------



## maash

lodged on 13th March..no news


----------



## chiku2006

rajforu86 said:


> Hi kiran
> 
> Then what abt me...5th Dec lodged application in VIC SS..onshore applicant..still waiting..:-(
> 
> Raj


Hi raj

Would you mind sharing your occ code... you should have had your grant by now... I am amazed wih your timelines...


----------



## rajforu86

chiku2006 said:


> Hi raj
> 
> 
> Would you mind sharing your occ code... you should have had your grant by now... I am amazed wih your timelines...


Hi chiku

My occupation code is 261314- Software Tester..VIC SOL
Raj


----------



## chiku2006

rajforu86 said:


> Hi chiku
> 
> My occupation code is 261314- Software Tester..VIC SOL
> Raj


Have you applied through an agent? ?


----------



## dhawalswamy

Hello Guys...

Visa delays made our lives a hell...

Following is my timeline... Expecting to get visa in first 15 days of july....


----------



## darbar1409

dhawalswamy said:


> Hello Guys...
> 
> Visa delays made our lives a hell...
> 
> Following is my timeline... Expecting to get visa in first 15 days of july....


Cheerup mate as per your timeline you are infact the lucky guy from march group to get CO assigned.


----------



## chiku2006

darbar1409 said:


> Cheerup mate as per your timeline you are infact the lucky guy from march group to get CO assigned.


Very true, be positive. ..


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

can some one please try to quantify that approximately how many 190 invitations are pending? and I dont think that occupation codes have anything to do with the processing. Mine is quite unique in itself. only about less than 50 visas issued so far but have not heard anything.


----------



## sonux

i lodged visa application on 5 April nothing till date.


----------



## chiku2006

sonux said:


> i lodged visa application on 5 April nothing till date.


Buddy, in your case things will move only after 1/7


----------



## xpz

rajforu86 said:


> Hi chiku
> 
> My occupation code is 261314- Software Tester..VIC SOL
> Raj


Hi all & rajforu86,

This is my first post.

I remember you raj. I'm also from dec applicants and awaiting the results. 

By da way would you mind sharing your total points?

Cheers.


----------



## rajforu86

xpz said:


> Hi all & rajforu86,
> 
> This is my first post.
> 
> I remember you raj. I'm also from dec applicants and awaiting the results.
> 
> By da way would you mind sharing your total points?
> 
> Cheers.


Hi

My total point is 60.

Raj


----------



## rajforu86

chiku2006 said:


> Have you applied through an agent? ?


Hi chiku

I applied by myself..no agent..all documents are cleared..when last called DIBP..according to them my CO team got changed to Team 14 Brisbane..earlier my CO was from Team 34 Brisbane...when called up my CO ..according to her there is no more Team 33 & 34 Brisbane, it all merged with team 14...where CO will work in a collective mode..no particular CO for particular case...she reviewed my docs n no other docs are required..now she told me to wait...don't know till what point of time..

Raj


----------



## xpz

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> 
> My total point is 60.
> 
> Raj


Hi rajforu86,

Even Myself lodged with 60, onshore and non IT applicant. Depressingly my current project is getting over and was told to prepare to head offshore, and still no ray of hope. I think they are granting based on points, this is my opinion though.

Good luck both with our applications.


----------



## rajforu86

xpz said:


> Hi rajforu86,
> 
> Even Myself lodged with 60, onshore and non IT applicant. Depressingly my current project is getting over and was told to prepare to head offshore, and still no ray of hope. I think they are granting based on points, this is my opinion though.
> 
> Good luck both with our applications.


Hi

If you are really keen to stay here and quite confident about ur application..u can take a bit of risk and resign from your company..as you have Brigding visa also..u can stay and work here untill you get your application outcome...

Raj


----------



## xpz

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> 
> If you are really keen to stay here and quite confident about ur application..u can take a bit of risk and resign from your company..as you have Brigding visa also..u can stay and work here untill you get your application outcome...
> 
> Raj


Yeh you are correct but I'm unable decide coz even my family (wife and a 2yr old boy) is offshore since a year, though they are dependents on my current visa.


----------



## samdam

Any grants for 190ers this week? :fish2:


----------



## alsamillan

Hi guys,

I lodged my application on April 18th and still nothing, no CO and no delay email yet.

DIBP is turning out to be very efficient to charge their $$$ fees but quite the opposite to process applications. :nono: Also it was all in 1 installment  ... where did the 2nd one go?


----------



## gigs1981

rajforu86 said:


> Hi chiku
> 
> I applied by myself..no agent..all documents are cleared..when last called DIBP..according to them my CO team got changed to Team 14 Brisbane..earlier my CO was from Team 34 Brisbane...when called up my CO ..according to her there is no more Team 33 & 34 Brisbane, it all merged with team 14...where CO will work in a collective mode..no particular CO for particular case...she reviewed my docs n no other docs are required..now she told me to wait...don't know till what point of time..
> 
> Raj


Hey Raj, 
when did u called DIBP and got heads up about merging of team 33 & Team 34 to team 14. I think yesterday only 1 pakistani national got his grant from team 33.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

well just saw some one asking what is the delay on 190 application on their facebook page. I think if there are more similar questions probably they will notice.


----------



## rajforu86

gigs1981 said:


> Hey Raj,
> when did u called DIBP and got heads up about merging of team 33 & Team 34 to team 14. I think yesterday only 1 pakistani national got his grant from team 33.


Hi gigs

Yeah in their signature their own team name will be written..but they will be writing on behalf of T14

Raj


----------



## gigs1981

rajforu86 said:


> Hi gigs
> 
> Yeah in their signature their own team name will be written..but they will be writing on behalf of T14
> 
> Raj


This is shocking, As per my understanding, if there is a change of CO or Team they do communicate the same to the applicant. I have CO from Team 34 and no communication has been received from them since 3rd April.

Also i just browsed the threads of Team 33 and team 34,,, people have been allocated CO's from these teams as late as 24-25th may. So still it is beyond my understanding lol


----------



## msohaibkhan

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> well just saw some one asking what is the delay on 190 application on their facebook page. I think if there are more similar questions probably they will notice.


Well my friend, there is no point asking such thing in FB page as everyone already knows the reason of delay. Further, they let the applicant also know by sending their infamous delay email.


----------



## darbar1409

Very few post since last two days.........
It seems we all have accepted the delay and are ready to enter our shells for the season to change.


----------



## Pame

I think its the last nail in the coffin......3 more weeks for reincarnation of 190..I guess....Till then let us use wait and watch method.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Pame said:


> I think its the last nail in the coffin......3 more weeks for reincarnation of 190..I guess....Till then let us use wait and watch method.


Rightly said. July is not far anymore.

By the end of World Cup, hopefully atleast March/April applicants will be cleared.

Time to cheer your favorite team and a pleasant diversion from the frustration which DIBP has to offer.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## decipline

rajfirst said:


> [/URL




hey Raj

i really expect outcome of your case by tomorrow

all the best for tomorrow &#55357;&#56397;

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## pjs

Hi,
Has anyone lodged 190 application in my time frame? Please share if you have allocated the CO. Also has anyone called the DIBP for CO allocation?


----------



## msrama

Hi All,

Need your inputs - one of my friends applied for 190 Vic sponsorship and lodged application in Feb1st week 2014.

She got CO allocated and waiting for Grant. My question here is if is pregnant, does she need to inform DIBP?

If so, what is the effect to her visa...will that be delayed?
Please let me know your inputs.


----------



## Thinuli

msrama said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your inputs - one of my friends applied for 190 Vic sponsorship and lodged application in Feb1st week 2014.
> 
> She got CO allocated and waiting for Grant. My question here is if is pregnant, does she need to inform DIBP?
> 
> If so, what is the effect to her visa...will that be delayed?
> Please let me know your inputs.


 If she has done her medicals that wont be a problem, she can ask from CO to delay until she deliver to add her baby.
According to her lodgement date she will get visa at july, so if she is in early pregnancy, she can deliver her baby in Ausi land, thats the best option..


----------



## chiku2006

Thinuli said:


> If she has done her medicals that wont be a problem, she can ask from CO to delay until she deliver to add her baby.
> According to her lodgement date she will get visa at july, so if she is in early pregnancy, she can deliver her baby in Ausi land, thats the best option..


I somewhat I disagree with your statement, thinuli.

If she is pregnant then she will not be able to complete her medical tests especially X ray. Even if she tries to hide it they will come to know from the urine test.

Best option would be to declare the pregnancy and application will be out on hold till one is able to get the medicals done and post delivery one can add name of the new born in the application.


----------



## AK8055

This week has been pretty dry in comparison to last 2 weeks for both 189 and 190.


----------



## Thinuli

chiku2006 said:


> I somewhat I disagree with your statement, thinuli.
> 
> If she is pregnant then she will not be able to complete her medical tests especially X ray. Even if she tries to hide it they will come to know from the urine test.
> 
> Best option would be to declare the pregnancy and application will be out on hold till one is able to get the medicals done and post delivery one can add name of the new born in the application.


 Hi chiku
I thought she has done her medicals without knowing about the pregnancy, 
I am not sure whether they are doing urine HCG test i think it is only urine full report, 
Yes i am agree with you she cant have Chest x ray while pregnant..


----------



## alsamillan

pjs said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone lodged 190 application in my time frame? Please share if you have allocated the CO. Also has anyone called the DIBP for CO allocation?


Hi, 

I lodged my application on Apr 17th and still no CO allocation. I've read on the forum that DIPB takes around 45 min to answer calls, it's too much time to be spending it on the phone.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

pjs said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone lodged 190 application in my time frame? Please share if you have allocated the CO. Also has anyone called the DIBP for CO allocation?


please se my signature. applied on 14th april 1014. no sign of CO yet.


----------



## chiku2006

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> please se my signature. applied on 14th april 1014. no sign of CO yet.


CO allocation has taken place only till 1/3, however there are two applicants of march who have been allocated as well.


----------



## Waqarali20005

9.571428571 have been passed and still waiting for CO allocation!!!


----------



## chiku2006

Waqarali20005 said:


> 9.571428571 have been passed and still waiting for CO allocation!!!


You can round it off to 9.58 ;-)


----------



## SS70011005

C'mon guys.. its just 17 days more to go... !!! Relax....


----------



## Welcome_me

chiku2006 said:


> You can round it off to 9.58 ;-)


Hey count me in. I lodged on mar 13. 3 months completed today. Still no CO. :-(


----------



## chiku2006

SS70011005 said:


> C'mon guys.. its just 17 days more to go... !!! Relax....


Very true mate !!!

Grants will come with the monsoon!


----------



## Hunter85

Also you can check my signature I applied on 08/04/2014

Did you guys front loaded all documents? I did and I was thinking thats why I dont have a CO....



sarfraz.ahmed said:


> please se my signature. applied on 14th april 1014. no sign of CO yet.


----------



## msrama

Hi Guys,

She is not pregnant when she did her medicals. She completed all medicals and PCC and CO allocated, she is just waiting for Grant.



Thinuli said:


> Hi chiku
> I thought she has done her medicals without knowing about the pregnancy,
> I am not sure whether they are doing urine HCG test i think it is only urine full report,
> Yes i am agree with you she cant have Chest x ray while pregnant..


----------



## chiku2006

msrama said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> She is not pregnant when she did her medicals. She completed all medicals and PCC and CO allocated, she is just waiting for Grant.


Then in that case she is good to go the moment she will get her grant. However, please consult a gynecologist before flying. I heard that its not safe to fly in the first trimester!

And when she will land in australia, she will have to book a space in the hospital for the delivery.


----------



## msrama

Thanks for your reply Chiku.

She is an onsite applicant and is currently in Australia, Melbourne.

Problem is she is planning to visit India, end of July and if she did not get her Grant, she needs to apply for Bridging B visa to travel. So, not sure whether to inform or not and what will be the effect to visa.



chiku2006 said:


> Then in that case she is good to go the moment she will get her grant. However, please consult a gynecologist before flying. I heard that its not safe to fly in the first trimester!
> 
> And when she will land in australia, she will have to book a space in the hospital for the delivery.


----------



## AK8055

msrama said:


> Thanks for your reply Chiku.
> 
> She is an onsite applicant and is currently in Australia, Melbourne.
> 
> Problem is she is planning to visit India, end of July and if she did not get her Grant, she needs to apply for Bridging B visa to travel. So, not sure whether to inform or not and what will be the effect to visa.


Once she applies for Bridging B, the processing will stop and will resume once she is back in the country.

Plus she has to get another Indian PCC.

I would recommend she waits for her Grant to kick in and then relax in India.

AK


----------



## msrama

Thanks AK.
Just to confirm, you mean to say even if she visit India for few weeks and coming back, her visa processing will stop and only can resume when she is back in Australia. 

Does this processing resume immediately when she is back or we need to inform DIBP? and also does she need to wait till baby is born?





AK8055 said:


> Once she applies for Bridging B, the processing will stop and will resume once she is back in the country.
> 
> Plus she has to get another Indian PCC.
> 
> I would recommend she waits for her Grant to kick in and then relax in India.
> 
> AK


----------



## chiku2006

AK8055 said:


> Once she applies for Bridging B, the processing will stop and will resume once she is back in the country.
> 
> Plus she has to get another Indian PCC.
> 
> I would recommend she waits for her Grant to kick in and then relax in India.
> 
> AK


He is right, get the grant and then move wherever she has to..


----------



## msrama

Thanks Thinuli, Chiku and AK for your information.



chiku2006 said:


> He is right, get the grant and then move wherever she has to..


----------



## AK8055

msrama said:


> Thanks AK.
> Just to confirm, you mean to say even if she visit India for few weeks and coming back, her visa processing will stop and only can resume when she is back in Australia.
> 
> Does this processing resume immediately when she is back or we need to inform DIBP? and also does she need to wait till baby is born?


When one is applying for Bridging Visa B, they need to tell the DIBP how many weeks visa they want.

Once you are back DIBP knows it, on the processing end the CO contacts you asks you for the any additional docs (Indian PCC for sure)

In a nutshell, going overseas can delay ones result.

AK


----------



## JatinBhatia

chiku2006 said:


> You can round it off to 9.58 ;-)



hi chiku...what did co asked you to submit???


----------



## chiku2006

JatinBhatia said:


> hi chiku...what did co asked you to submit???


I had front loaded everything so didnt ask me anything besides sending me that delay email


----------



## Waqarali20005

Welcome_me said:


> Hey count me in. I lodged on mar 13. 3 months completed today. Still no CO. :-(


 its really frustrating!!


----------



## decipline

Hi Rajfirst

did you get your outcome today?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rajfirst

decipline said:


> Hi Rajfirst
> 
> did you get your outcome today?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Nope


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

so another week goes down the drain. stay put everyone.


----------



## decipline

rajfirst said:


> Nope


Hi Raj

This seems very strange to me. It is a total mystery how 190 gets processed.
As i told you, my friend got his outcome 21 days back. he applied exactly on same date as you. He had same team and same CO initials as well. He was offshore and 190 applicant. He got his outcome and yours are still unheard.

Strange. Really strange.

I think there are multiple complex factors which is being considered by DIBP while processing 190 applications at this stage.

Let's hope for the best and pray for our Grants Soon.

Till that time Cheers


----------



## rajfirst

decipline said:


> Hi Raj
> 
> This seems very strange to me. It is a total mystery how 190 gets processed.
> As i told you, my friend got his outcome 21 days back. he applied exactly on same date as you. He had same team and same CO initials as well. He was offshore and 190 applicant. He got his outcome and yours are still unheard.
> 
> Strange. Really strange.
> 
> I think there are multiple complex factors which is being considered by DIBP while processing 190 applications at this stage.
> 
> Let's hope for the best and pray for our Grants Soon.
> 
> Till that time Cheers


I think occupation code matters here. Mine is 261313 (overcrowded code).

What is your friend's occ code?


----------



## darbar1409

decipline said:


> Hi Raj
> 
> This seems very strange to me. It is a total mystery how 190 gets processed.
> As i told you, my friend got his outcome 21 days back. he applied exactly on same date as you. He had same team and same CO initials as well. He was offshore and 190 applicant. He got his outcome and yours are still unheard.
> 
> Strange. Really strange.
> 
> I think there are multiple complex factors which is being considered by DIBP while processing 190 applications at this stage.
> 
> Let's hope for the best and pray for our Grants Soon.
> 
> Till that time Cheers


Grants have reduced drastically and so no hope seem till june end so nothing could be done except waiting.


----------



## Pame

Hi

Its almost official mates....Only July will be different.....Not able to concentrate on current job, family and friends either...I have never been so much insecure.....Damm...calender is also not moving....


----------



## darbar1409

Pame said:


> Hi
> 
> Its almost official mates....Only July will be different.....Not able to concentrate on current job, family and friends either...I have never been so much insecure.....Damm...calender is also not moving....


Facing the same situation, infact a job in aussi was secured for me as soon as i reach there but i am afraid that this delays might cause me to loose that.

Anyways now i have even stopped looking for other options and just tried to calm down and make myself relax with the hope that all is well that ends well.


----------



## Sandy J

Guys, what is an appropriate option to select while uploading pcc doc from below two options

1. Overseas police clearance _national
2. Overseas police clearance_ state/local.


----------



## rashe_12

Sandy J said:


> Guys, what is an appropriate option to select while uploading pcc doc from below two options
> 
> 1. Overseas police clearance _national
> 2. Overseas police clearance_ state/local.


National mate!! PCC issued by Ministry of External Affairs


----------



## Sandy J

rashe_12 said:


> National mate!! PCC issued by Ministry of External Affairs


Thanks, you are a saviour. Finally docs done.


----------



## rashe_12

Sandy J said:


> Thanks, you are a saviour. Finally docs done.


Great!!! Form 80 and meds are pending from my end. Will complete form 80 this weekend and meds next friday


----------



## Sandy J

rashe_12 said:


> Great!!! Form 80 and meds are pending from my end. Will complete form 80 this weekend. and meds next friday


That's good. These are pending for me too, so actually docs are not done . I wonder,when this race will be over. Will complete both next week. Need a head massage on weekend


----------



## rashe_12

Sandy J said:


> That's good. These are pending for me too, so actually docs are not done . I wonder,when this race will be over. Will complete both next week. Need a head massage on weekend


oh yes, after filling form 80 you badly need one :biggrin1:


----------



## gigs1981

I had a huge expectations once my CO contacted for the amendment of invited score on 3rd April, but sadly there has been no communication thereafter. I have read on forum in many cases that people who were contacted by Co in such cases usually got there grant within a week. 

looking forward to july first week, they better give the grant lol


----------



## chiku2006

I have a good news to share, a friend of mine has got his 190 grant this afternoon,. His lodgement date was 10/2.


----------



## sunnyboi

chiku2006 said:


> I have a good news to share, a friend of mine has got his 190 grant this afternoon,. His lodgement date was 10/2.


They are still processing Feb applications. Australia needs more people in DIBP. They should have their own skill select for citizens and start hiring  Even if not for processing applications, they should really expand their call center.


----------



## MilanPS

sunnyboi said:


> They are still processing Feb applications. Australia needs more people in DIBP. They should have their own skill select for citizens and start hiring  Even if not for processing applications, they should really expand their call center.


We have some folks from Nov' & Dec'13 batch too and they are still waiting for their grants ...
Either god or DIBP knows their criteria for issuing 190 grants ...


----------



## Hunter85

I feel you

Everyday I am thinking about resigning from work, packing up staff and finally moving, I just cant wait any more, I dont even feel like going to work and talking with people.



Pame said:


> Hi
> 
> Its almost official mates....Only July will be different.....Not able to concentrate on current job, family and friends either...I have never been so much insecure.....Damm...calender is also not moving....


----------



## rajfirst

chiku2006 said:


> I have a good news to share, a friend of mine has got his 190 grant this afternoon,. His lodgement date was 10/2.


What is his occupation Code?


----------



## chiku2006

rajfirst said:


> What is his occupation Code?


Same as mine 131112


----------



## decipline

chiku2006 said:


> Same as mine 131112


Great to see they are issuing visas to Other ANZSCO than Golden 6.

It is a Sales Profession code, right. Chiku?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## chiku2006

decipline said:


> Great to see they are issuing visas to Other ANZSCO than Golden 6.
> 
> It is a Sales Profession code, right. Chiku?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Yes, sales and marketing manager!


----------



## decipline

chiku2006 said:


> Yes, sales and marketing manager!


Really Great to See that
All the best dear.
According to my knowledge, they were only prioritising either Golden 6 or Only Technical Engineers like Mech / Elec / Civil / etc
Sounds good they are still processing.
At least it is not completely stopped.
Let's not loose hope. Still there is Rat Of Hope 👍

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## almasforever

I spoke to the DIBP today to get an update on my application, they in closed words said that any further 190 processing will be done in July 2014. The wait is almost over guys. Brace yourselfs and get ready to celebrate.


----------



## chiku2006

decipline said:


> Really Great to See that
> All the best dear.
> According to my knowledge, they were only prioritising either Golden 6 or Only Technical Engineers like Mech / Elec / Civil / etc
> Sounds good they are still processing.
> At least it is not completely stopped.
> Let's not loose hope. Still there is Rat Of Hope ?dc4d
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


In my opinion, most of the guys in this forum are from computer software / hardware background and hardly get to see anybody else from a different industry due to obvious reasons. ...


----------



## Yenigalla

chiku2006 said:


> I have a good news to share, a friend of mine has got his 190 grant this afternoon,. His lodgement date was 10/2.


Thats fantastic news,. Congratulations to your friend. Was he an offshore or onshore applicant?


----------



## chiku2006

Yenigalla said:


> Thats fantastic news,. Congratulations to your friend. Was he an offshore or onshore applicant?


Offshore !


----------



## Bluegum2012

*190 News*

Friday 13th is believed to be unlucky day for few but definitely not for me. 

When I walked to work today I was chatting with one of my friend about how unlucky is Friday 13th (which is superstitious). He said he don’t believe it. Now I totally agree with him and someone said earlier that our thinking dominates our actions, maybe I was in despair.

Believe it or not we've been told to wrap up from Sydney in next 15 days. Yes you read it correctly my last working day in Sydney is 30th of Jun as my current project is getting over. I was really stressed.

Just around the mid day things were changed dramatically with the *GRANT *news and I didn't spend a single min on my PC post lunch till the end of the day. Just enjoyed the moment for which I know all of us deserve and awaiting anxiously. I’ve lodged my application on 13th Dec 13 and Granted Visa on 13th Jun 14. Incidentally both days were “Fridays”. 

Definitely we all will make it there. I want to thank you all and don’t want to exclude anyone of you coz this was the media which kept my spirits up and running when I was down and sometimes sad. 

I will include each and everyone in my prayers tomorrow and definitely we all can make it.

Sincere thank you and god bless all of us. 

My Current Status :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Yenigalla

chiku2006 said:


> Offshore !


Good to know that cases are processed though at snails pace and inspite of the cap on 190...I guess they have a few more grants left in the sack.


----------



## rajfirst

Bluegum2012 said:


> Friday 13th is believed to be unlucky day for few but definitely not for me.
> 
> When I walked to work today I was chatting with one of my friend about how unlucky is Friday 13th (which is superstitious). He said he don’t believe it. Now I totally agree with him and someone said earlier that our thinking dominates our actions, maybe I was in despair.
> 
> Believe it or not we've been told to wrap up from Sydney in next 15 days. Yes you read it correctly my last working day in Sydney is 30th of Jun as my current project is getting over. I was really stressed.
> 
> Just around the mid day things were changed dramatically with the *GRANT *news and I didn't spend a single min on my PC post lunch till the end of the day. Just enjoyed the moment for which I know all of us deserve and awaiting anxiously. I’ve lodged my application on 13th Dec 13 and Granted Visa on 13th Jun 14. Incidentally both days were “Fridays”.
> 
> Definitely we all will make it there. I want to thank you all and don’t want to exclude anyone of you coz this was the media which kept my spirits up and running when I was down and sometimes sad.
> 
> I will include each and everyone in my prayers tomorrow and definitely we all can make it.
> 
> Sincere thank you and god bless all of us.
> 
> My Current Status :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


Congrats Bluegum2012.. Definitely this will be a happy weekend for you 


Please let us know your occupation code and the date when you received the delay email.


----------



## Bluegum2012

rajfirst said:


> Congrats Bluegum2012.. Definitely this will be a happy weekend for you
> 
> 
> Please let us know your occupation code and the date when you received the delay email.


Thanks rajfirst,

Occupation Group Code: 3125

Delay Email: Again it's March 13th but this is not a Friday.

Cheers.


----------



## SS70011005

Bluegum2012 said:


> Friday 13th is believed to be unlucky day for few but definitely not for me.
> 
> Just around the mid day things were changed dramatically with the *GRANT *news and I didn't spend a single min on my PC post lunch till the end of the day. Just enjoyed the moment for which I know all of us deserve and awaiting anxiously. I’ve lodged my application on 13th Dec 13 and Granted Visa on 13th Jun 14. Incidentally both days were “Fridays”.
> 
> 
> My Current Status :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


Congrats my friend.. all the best!!


----------



## chiku2006

Bluegum2012 said:


> Thanks rajfirst,
> 
> Occupation Group Code: 3125
> 
> Delay Email: Again it's March 13th but this is not a Friday.
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats ********, enjoy your weekend and have a wonderful aussie life..


----------



## chiku2006

Bluegum2012 said:


> Thanks rajfirst,
> 
> Occupation Group Code: 3125
> 
> Delay Email: Again it's March 13th but this is not a Friday.
> 
> Cheers.


Was it 190?? And which state


----------



## Yenigalla

Congratulations *******!!!


----------



## sunnyboi

Great news, *******!! Congratulations!  Hope you hit the popular bar this evening  Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## decipline

Bluegum2012 said:


> Friday 13th is believed to be unlucky day for few but definitely not for me. When I walked to work today I was chatting with one of my friend about how unlucky is Friday 13th (which is superstitious). He said he don&#146;t believe it. Now I totally agree with him and someone said earlier that our thinking dominates our actions, maybe I was in despair. Believe it or not we've been told to wrap up from Sydney in next 15 days. Yes you read it correctly my last working day in Sydney is 30th of Jun as my current project is getting over. I was really stressed. Just around the mid day things were changed dramatically with the GRANT news and I didn't spend a single min on my PC post lunch till the end of the day. Just enjoyed the moment for which I know all of us deserve and awaiting anxiously. I&#146;ve lodged my application on 13th Dec 13 and Granted Visa on 13th Jun 14. Incidentally both days were &#147;Fridays&#148;. Definitely we all will make it there. I want to thank you all and don&#146;t want to exclude anyone of you coz this was the media which kept my spirits up and running when I was down and sometimes sad. I will include each and everyone in my prayers tomorrow and definitely we all can make it. Sincere thank you and god bless all of us. My Current Status :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


Hi Belgum
Many many congrats dear.
Good luck for your continued stay
Party Hard Man
Great News for all of us

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> I have a good news to share, a friend of mine has got his 190 grant this afternoon,. His lodgement date was 10/2.


Good yaar i think we are about 10 seats away from our grants.


----------



## chiku2006

darbar1409 said:


> Good yaar i think we are about 10 seats away from our grants.


Lets see, I dont have high hopes from DIBP! !


----------



## darbar1409

Bluegum2012 said:


> Friday 13th is believed to be unlucky day for few but definitely not for me.
> 
> When I walked to work today I was chatting with one of my friend about how unlucky is Friday 13th (which is superstitious). He said he don’t believe it. Now I totally agree with him and someone said earlier that our thinking dominates our actions, maybe I was in despair.
> 
> Believe it or not we've been told to wrap up from Sydney in next 15 days. Yes you read it correctly my last working day in Sydney is 30th of Jun as my current project is getting over. I was really stressed.
> 
> Just around the mid day things were changed dramatically with the *GRANT *news and I didn't spend a single min on my PC post lunch till the end of the day. Just enjoyed the moment for which I know all of us deserve and awaiting anxiously. I’ve lodged my application on 13th Dec 13 and Granted Visa on 13th Jun 14. Incidentally both days were “Fridays”.
> 
> Definitely we all will make it there. I want to thank you all and don’t want to exclude anyone of you coz this was the media which kept my spirits up and running when I was down and sometimes sad.
> 
> I will include each and everyone in my prayers tomorrow and definitely we all can make it.
> 
> Sincere thank you and god bless all of us.
> 
> My Current Status :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


congratulations mate.


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> Lets see, I dont have high hopes from DIBP! !


yah even i dont have much expectation in june yet if i consider the golden occupation rule than i am a metal machinist which gives a great hope coz as per DIBP statistics only 53 ppl have got invitation against the occupational ceiling of 7200.


----------



## javaidiqbal

Application lodged on 25th March; no contact by anyone so far


----------



## jestin684

Bluegum2012 said:


> Friday 13th is believed to be unlucky day for few but definitely not for me.
> 
> When I walked to work today I was chatting with one of my friend about how unlucky is Friday 13th (which is superstitious). He said he don&#146;t believe it. Now I totally agree with him and someone said earlier that our thinking dominates our actions, maybe I was in despair.
> 
> Believe it or not we've been told to wrap up from Sydney in next 15 days. Yes you read it correctly my last working day in Sydney is 30th of Jun as my current project is getting over. I was really stressed.
> 
> Just around the mid day things were changed dramatically with the GRANT news and I didn't spend a single min on my PC post lunch till the end of the day. Just enjoyed the moment for which I know all of us deserve and awaiting anxiously. I&#146;ve lodged my application on 13th Dec 13 and Granted Visa on 13th Jun 14. Incidentally both days were &#147;Fridays&#148;.
> 
> Definitely we all will make it there. I want to thank you all and don&#146;t want to exclude anyone of you coz this was the media which kept my spirits up and running when I was down and sometimes sad.
> 
> I will include each and everyone in my prayers tomorrow and definitely we all can make it.
> 
> Sincere thank you and god bless all of us.
> 
> My Current Status :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


Congrats mate......GOD BLESS....Best Wishes......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Welcome_me

Bluegum2012 said:


> Friday 13th is believed to be unlucky day for few but definitely not for me.
> 
> When I walked to work today I was chatting with one of my friend about how unlucky is Friday 13th (which is superstitious). He said he don&#146;t believe it. Now I totally agree with him and someone said earlier that our thinking dominates our actions, maybe I was in despair.
> 
> Believe it or not we've been told to wrap up from Sydney in next 15 days. Yes you read it correctly my last working day in Sydney is 30th of Jun as my current project is getting over. I was really stressed.
> 
> Just around the mid day things were changed dramatically with the GRANT news and I didn't spend a single min on my PC post lunch till the end of the day. Just enjoyed the moment for which I know all of us deserve and awaiting anxiously. I&#146;ve lodged my application on 13th Dec 13 and Granted Visa on 13th Jun 14. Incidentally both days were &#147;Fridays&#148;.
> 
> Definitely we all will make it there. I want to thank you all and don&#146;t want to exclude anyone of you coz this was the media which kept my spirits up and running when I was down and sometimes sad.
> 
> I will include each and everyone in my prayers tomorrow and definitely we all can make it.
> 
> Sincere thank you and god bless all of us.
> 
> My Current Status :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


Hearty congratulations!!


----------



## mmn

darbar1409 said:


> Good yaar i think we are about 10 seats away from our grants.




don't know about u buddy how u got that 10 seats but i'm waiting since nov,13 and am highly confused about the way DIBP selecting the grants.........then how many seats i'm away??


----------



## alexdiv

mmn said:


> don't know about u buddy how u got that 10 seats but i'm waiting since nov,13 and am highly confused about the way DIBP selecting the grants.........then how many seats i'm away??


Hope for the best yaar...Anyway only 16 dys more... Atleast we all have an idea abiut how dibp is going to release all these pending grants by july.. So lets hope for the very best...
Cheers......:fish::bounce:


----------



## Welcome_me

chiku2006 said:


> Lets see, I dont have high hopes from DIBP! !


How do you say 10 seats ?


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo

Welcome_me said:


> How do you say 10 seats ?


I'm sure he was just sharing his hopes. Nobody knows who's going to be the next to get their Visa, when is going to happen, or how many will be given before July.


----------



## darbar1409

Welcome_me said:


> How do you say 10 seats ?


Dont exagrate it dear coz I am not an expert analyst i just gave this comment to give hope to all the friends who wait for their grants and i support FIFO (First in first out) provision.


----------



## darbar1409

PaddyOnTheGo said:


> I'm sure he was just sharing his hopes. Nobody knows who's going to be the next to get their Visa, when is going to happen, or how many will be given before July.


thanx bro for understanding my point.
We can not project the exact scenario even after july coz ultimatly its DIBP who has got authority to decide our fate.


----------



## raylangivens

Hello guys,

I have a quick question about Subclass 190 visa.

My girlfriend has just given her IELTS adn it went very well. If she gets a 7 in all, then she will have 55 points. We plan to get 'Nomination by state or territory government' to get the additional 5 points for '261399 - Software and Applications Programmers'.

Question:
Do we need to obtain a nomination letter from the state government first then apply for 190?
OR
Do we directly submit EOI for 190 and one or more state government will see out application and then automatically nominate us?

I am not sure how the nomination process works, so just trying to understand.

Thanks.


----------



## Pame

raylangivens said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a quick question about Subclass 190 visa.
> 
> My girlfriend has just given her IELTS adn it went very well. If she gets a 7 in all, then she will have 55 points. We plan to get 'Nomination by state or territory government' to get the additional 5 points for '261399 - Software and Applications Programmers'.
> 
> Question:
> Do we need to obtain a nomination letter from the state government first then apply for 190?
> OR
> Do we directly submit EOI for 190 and one or more state government will see out application and then automatically nominate us?
> 
> I am not sure how the nomination process works, so just trying to understand.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

Well it depends on the state some states like WA and QLD requires EOI, while victoria does not. So go to the site ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa 

enter your occupation code, then find which state is sponsoring your occupation code, read the state criteria of nomination, apply for it, wait for invitation, then go with 60 points to file a visa.

hope this helps.


----------



## raylangivens

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well it depends on the state some states like WA and QLD requires EOI, while victoria does not. So go to the site ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa
> 
> enter your occupation code, then find which state is sponsoring your occupation code, read the state criteria of nomination, apply for it, wait for invitation, then go with 60 points to file a visa.
> 
> hope this helps.


Thank you so much. That really helped.


----------



## mamunvega

is there any update from DIBP from anyone??????


----------



## sunnyboi

mamunvega said:


> is there any update from DIBP from anyone??????


Today is Sunday. They don't work on weekends 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Welcome_me

Hey i juz saw on the DIBP site that there is one more planned system outage on 15th night. Hope we can see some update on monday 16th June.


----------



## Welcome_me

Anyone with ANZ code 224999 who has received their Grant ?


----------



## ahmedkhoja

Dear All,

I undertook my medicals on June 2 with my family (Front loaded) and got the message for whole family that "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection..

However, this morning when I have logged in, my status has changed to "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.". It is the same as previous for rest of the family. 

Can someone please shed light on this?

Thanks


----------



## chiku2006

ahmedkhoja said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I undertook my medicals on June 2 with my family (Front loaded) and got the message for whole family that "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection..
> 
> However, this morning when I have logged in, my status has changed to "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.". It is the same as previous for rest of the family.
> 
> Can someone please shed light on this?
> 
> Thanks


Try logging in after sometime, same thing happened in my case and others as well but after a few hours everything came back to its original form...


----------



## ahmedkhoja

chiku2006 said:


> Try logging in after sometime, same thing happened in my case and others as well but after a few hours everything came back to its original form...


Thanks. Was just wondering if it was a sign of CO allocation


----------



## decipline

ahmedkhoja said:


> Dear All, I undertook my medicals on June 2 with my family (Front loaded) and got the message for whole family that "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.. However, this morning when I have logged in, my status has changed to "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.". It is the same as previous for rest of the family. Can someone please shed light on this? Thanks


It may be a system glitch owing to planned system maintenance for today - 15 June

try logging tomorrow and all will be normal

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Usmann_

Bluegum2012 said:


> Friday 13th is believed to be unlucky day for few but definitely not for me.
> 
> When I walked to work today I was chatting with one of my friend about how unlucky is Friday 13th (which is superstitious). He said he don&#146;t believe it. Now I totally agree with him and someone said earlier that our thinking dominates our actions, maybe I was in despair.
> 
> Believe it or not we've been told to wrap up from Sydney in next 15 days. Yes you read it correctly my last working day in Sydney is 30th of Jun as my current project is getting over. I was really stressed.
> 
> Just around the mid day things were changed dramatically with the GRANT news and I didn't spend a single min on my PC post lunch till the end of the day. Just enjoyed the moment for which I know all of us deserve and awaiting anxiously. I&#146;ve lodged my application on 13th Dec 13 and Granted Visa on 13th Jun 14. Incidentally both days were &#147;Fridays&#148;.
> 
> Definitely we all will make it there. I want to thank you all and don&#146;t want to exclude anyone of you coz this was the media which kept my spirits up and running when I was down and sometimes sad.
> 
> I will include each and everyone in my prayers tomorrow and definitely we all can make it.
> 
> Sincere thank you and god bless all of us.
> 
> My Current Status :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


Congrats buddy!! 

Have a blast 

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting...
... IELTS training started...


----------



## caaustralia

*CO allocation*

Hi,

I am not able to find the excel sheet of 190 visa timeline. Any idea when can I expect a CO, I lodged my 190 visa on 14 April 2014.

Regards,
caaustralia


----------



## Pame

Cheer up people, Two more weeks and every bodies life is going to change....


----------



## Happybets

Pame said:


> Cheer up people, Two more weeks and every bodies life is going to change....


Yes Pame, we all need to cheer up and focus on something else for the next 2 weeks. Hopefully, the tide will turn in our favour. 
Cheers


----------



## Happybets

caaustralia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not able to find the excel sheet of 190 visa timeline. Any idea when can I expect a CO, I lodged my 190 visa on 14 April 2014.
> 
> Regards,
> caaustralia


COs have been allocated only for applicants till 1st March. We all are in queue buddy.


----------



## Alnaibii

I guess until the 1st of July they will not look in any of the files lodged after 1st of March. Which is annoying.


----------



## chiku2006

Happybets said:


> Yes Pame, we all need to cheer up and focus on something else for the next 2 weeks. Hopefully, the tide will turn in our favour.
> Cheers


Well said my friend, I am looking forward to 1/7 and hoping we all will have our grants within first week of July. ..


----------



## sunnyboi

Alnaibii said:


> I guess until the 1st of July they will not look in any of the files lodged after 1st of March. Which is annoying.


Isn't today officially mid-June?? I hope CO allocation starts for the rest of us March applicants from today.


----------



## AK8055

Hi Guys,

This clears everything.

http://www.pomsinoz.com/forum/migrat...2014-a-33.html#sthash.QMa6Q2S4.dpuf

AK


----------



## mamunvega

AK8055 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This clears everything.
> 
> http://www.pomsinoz.com/forum/migrat...2014-a-33.html#sthash.QMa6Q2S4.dpuf
> 
> AK


what is in the link..after clicking on it, i found nothing !! Please describe it here...


----------



## AK8055

mamunvega said:


> what is in the link..after clicking on it, i found nothing !! Please describe it here...


Sorry about that.

190 visa February Lodge Gang 2014 - Page 33

Check the first post from Plastic Island

AK


----------



## mamunvega

It is Mid June Today but no update on Co allocation...


----------



## AK8055

mamunvega said:


> It is Mid June Today but no update on Co allocation...


Hang in there bro, this is sure that there wont be anymore grants till July.

So lets all be in our Zen mode and chill for 2 weeks.

but, the post also says that there are being visa's granted.

I hope the people who have been waiting from last year should get it now.

AK


----------



## bmaggah

Alnaibii said:


> I guess until the 1st of July they will not look in any of the files lodged after 1st of March. Which is annoying.


I lodged mine on 4th March 2014 ,CO allocated on 24th April ,Medicals on 6th May , uploaded last PCC on 24th May, Received delay email on the 2nd June , now waiting for grant e mail


----------



## AK8055

bmaggah said:


> I lodged mine on 4th March 2014 ,CO allocated on 24th April ,Medicals on 6th May , uploaded last PCC on 24th May, Received delay email on the 2nd June , now waiting for grant e mail


Hi Mate,

Similar timelines, waiting for the month to flip.

Come on July!!

AK


----------



## sunnyboi

AK8055 said:


> Hang in there bro, this is sure that there wont be anymore grants till July.
> 
> So lets all be in our Zen mode and chill for 2 weeks.
> 
> but, the post also says that there are being visa's granted.
> 
> I hope the people who have been waiting from last year should get it now.
> 
> AK


It's ok to have the grants issued post June, but it's really important for COs to be allocated since if they want something, applicants can arrange the necessary docs, if needed.


----------



## kumar57749

I called DIAC just now, after a long wait a lady spoken to me, she mentioned that they changed the way of processing. there are more than one CO looking at the application now, since the delay. she reluctant to check my application status and provided this information.


----------



## sunnyboi

kumar57749 said:


> I called DIAC just now, after a long wait a lady spoken to me, she mentioned that they changed the way of processing. there are more than one CO looking at the application now, since the delay. she reluctant to check my application status and provided this information.


Thanks for the update Kumar. Multiple COs processing is being done since about 3 weeks now. Were you able to find out anything about CO allocation? Have you got yours?


----------



## SS70011005

sunnyboi said:


> Thanks for the update Kumar. Multiple COs processing is being done since about 3 weeks now. Were you able to find out anything about CO allocation? Have you got yours?


Maybe its for good as multiple COs may mean faster processing. They would definitely want to fast track applications as they'd have backlog due to reaching cap for 2013-14.

Hopefully 01/07 means Grants' shower... !!!


----------



## kumar57749

sunnyboi said:


> Thanks for the update Kumar. Multiple COs processing is being done since about 3 weeks now. Were you able to find out anything about CO allocation? Have you got yours?


Hi Sunny,

last time i called, they told me that my applciation assigned to team T4. this time she dint even check my application though i requested.

I query her about the allocation email sent out after 2 weeks when CO assigned which i dint received in my case, she replied its not compulsory that CO sends an email. 


my time lines are same as yours with same anz code

Regards,
Kumar


----------



## kumar57749

SS70011005 said:


> Maybe its for good as multiple COs may mean faster processing. They would definitely want to fast track applications as they'd have backlog due to reaching cap for 2013-14.
> 
> Hopefully 01/07 means Grants' shower... !!!



I think multiple CO allocation is the reason for delay processing because more CO tied up with one application for long time, so the delay. just assumption.


----------



## sunnyboi

kumar57749 said:


> Hi Sunny,
> 
> last time i called, they told me that my applciation assigned to team T4. this time she dint even check my application though i requested.
> 
> I query her about the allocation email sent out after 2 weeks when CO assigned which i dint received in my case, she replied its not compulsory that CO sends an email.
> 
> 
> my time lines are same as yours with same anz code
> 
> Regards,
> Kumar


Wow! Yet I still don't have a CO. Really weird :-/



kumar57749 said:


> I think multiple CO allocation is the reason for delay processing because more CO tied up with one application for long time, so the delay. just assumption.


Multiple COs have been allocated to do different checks. While one checks on education, other checks for employment. This is easier since a complete module check can be done by different individual rather than one person sitting on one file for a long time.


----------



## kumar57749

sunnyboi said:


> Wow! Yet I still don't have a CO. Really weird :-/
> 
> are you an onshore applicant? did you try ringing them?
> 
> Multiple COs have been allocated to do different checks. While one checks on education, other checks for employment. This is easier since a complete module check can be done by different individual rather than one person sitting on one file for a long time.


hope so. 

I wonder, why only few getting that delay Email? will that mean they got processed and step away og grant Email? any idea.


----------



## dhaval1984

Hi All,

I have finally got my grant.    

here is my time line.

Visa lodged :30th December 2013 (Onshore)
CO appointed : 11th Feb 2014
Medicals finalized :24th March 2014:

waited waited and waited for sometime and then sent an email last week (13th June 2014) to CO asking about the delay.
Received the delay e-mail 
>>> From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.

The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.>>>

Visa grant: 16th June 2014.

Thank you all.

Hope you all get your visas soon.

Cheers!

Dhaval


----------



## gigs1981

dhaval1984 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have finally got my grant.
> 
> here is my time line.
> 
> Visa lodged :30th December 2013 (Onshore)
> CO appointed : 11th Feb 2014
> Medicals finalized :24th March 2014:
> 
> waited waited and waited for sometime and then sent an email last week (13th June 2014) to CO asking about the delay.
> Received the delay e-mail
> >>> From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.
> 
> The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.>>>
> 
> Visa grant: 16th June 2014.
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> Hope you all get your visas soon.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Dhaval



Many Congrats Dhaval, party hard boyyyy !!! and wish you a great life ahead on OZ land


----------



## Raf84

dhaval1984 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have finally got my grant.
> 
> here is my time line.
> 
> Visa lodged :30th December 2013 (Onshore)
> CO appointed : 11th Feb 2014
> Medicals finalized :24th March 2014:
> 
> waited waited and waited for sometime and then sent an email last week (13th June 2014) to CO asking about the delay.
> Received the delay e-mail
> >>> From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.
> 
> The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.>>>
> 
> Visa grant: 16th June 2014.
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> Hope you all get your visas soon.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Dhaval


Congrats.. good to see couple of grants today ..:rockon:


----------



## decipline

dhaval1984 said:


> Hi All, I have finally got my grant.    here is my time line. Visa lodged :30th December 2013 (Onshore) CO appointed : 11th Feb 2014 Medicals finalized :24th March 2014: waited waited and waited for sometime and then sent an email last week (13th June 2014) to CO asking about the delay. Received the delay e-mail >>> From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining. The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.>>> Visa grant: 16th June 2014. Thank you all. Hope you all get your visas soon. Cheers! Dhaval


Hi dhaval

Many congrats to you buddy.

Please share was it 189 or 190 and your complete time line with occupation code.
Also, after CO appoitment, dis he / she ask for any additional docs? How many times?

thanks and once again congrats mate.

good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## HarryAdd

dhaval1984 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have finally got my grant.
> 
> here is my time line.
> 
> Visa lodged :30th December 2013 (Onshore)
> CO appointed : 11th Feb 2014
> Medicals finalized :24th March 2014:
> 
> waited waited and waited for sometime and then sent an email last week (13th June 2014) to CO asking about the delay.
> Received the delay e-mail
> >>> From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.
> 
> The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.>>>
> 
> Visa grant: 16th June 2014.
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> Hope you all get your visas soon.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Dhaval


Congrats! and it is good hear that grants are happening :rockon: even after delay mail


----------



## sunnyboi

dhaval1984 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have finally got my grant.
> 
> here is my time line.
> 
> Visa lodged :30th December 2013 (Onshore)
> CO appointed : 11th Feb 2014
> Medicals finalized :24th March 2014:
> 
> waited waited and waited for sometime and then sent an email last week (13th June 2014) to CO asking about the delay.
> Received the delay e-mail
> >>> From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.
> 
> The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.>>>
> 
> Visa grant: 16th June 2014.
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> Hope you all get your visas soon.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Dhaval


Congrats Dhaval. An onshore applicant waiting for this long is a sure shot enough sign that 190 visas are exhausted. Others who are waiting for the next 2 weeks should really find creative ways to be productive to wait it out


----------



## er_viral

dhaval1984 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have finally got my grant.
> 
> here is my time line.
> 
> Visa lodged :30th December 2013 (Onshore)
> CO appointed : 11th Feb 2014
> Medicals finalized :24th March 2014:
> 
> waited waited and waited for sometime and then sent an email last week (13th June 2014) to CO asking about the delay.
> Received the delay e-mail
> >>> From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.
> 
> The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.>>>
> 
> Visa grant: 16th June 2014.
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> Hope you all get your visas soon.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Dhaval


Congratulations Dhaval!!!


----------



## er_viral

Bluegum2012 said:


> Friday 13th is believed to be unlucky day for few but definitely not for me.
> 
> When I walked to work today I was chatting with one of my friend about how unlucky is Friday 13th (which is superstitious). He said he don’t believe it. Now I totally agree with him and someone said earlier that our thinking dominates our actions, maybe I was in despair.
> 
> Believe it or not we've been told to wrap up from Sydney in next 15 days. Yes you read it correctly my last working day in Sydney is 30th of Jun as my current project is getting over. I was really stressed.
> 
> Just around the mid day things were changed dramatically with the *GRANT *news and I didn't spend a single min on my PC post lunch till the end of the day. Just enjoyed the moment for which I know all of us deserve and awaiting anxiously. I’ve lodged my application on 13th Dec 13 and Granted Visa on 13th Jun 14. Incidentally both days were “Fridays”.
> 
> Definitely we all will make it there. I want to thank you all and don’t want to exclude anyone of you coz this was the media which kept my spirits up and running when I was down and sometimes sad.
> 
> I will include each and everyone in my prayers tomorrow and definitely we all can make it.
> 
> Sincere thank you and god bless all of us.
> 
> My Current Status :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


Very good news Indeed!! Congratulations Dear!


----------



## darbar1409

dhaval1984 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have finally got my grant.
> 
> here is my time line.
> 
> Visa lodged :30th December 2013 (Onshore)
> CO appointed : 11th Feb 2014
> Medicals finalized :24th March 2014:
> 
> waited waited and waited for sometime and then sent an email last week (13th June 2014) to CO asking about the delay.
> Received the delay e-mail
> >>> From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.
> 
> The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.>>>
> 
> Visa grant: 16th June 2014.
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> Hope you all get your visas soon.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Dhaval


Congratulations dear.:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## chiku2006

dhaval1984 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have finally got my grant.
> 
> here is my time line.
> 
> Visa lodged :30th December 2013 (Onshore)
> CO appointed : 11th Feb 2014
> Medicals finalized :24th March 2014:
> 
> waited waited and waited for sometime and then sent an email last week (13th June 2014) to CO asking about the delay.
> Received the delay e-mail
> >>> From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.
> 
> The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.>>>
> 
> Visa grant: 16th June 2014.
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> Hope you all get your visas soon.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Dhaval


Congrats Dhaval, its evening time in australia. .. go to a pub and have a drink.. its a great beginning of a new week... have a blast dude


----------



## Sandy J

dhaval1984 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have finally got my grant.
> 
> here is my time line.
> 
> Visa lodged :30th December 2013 (Onshore)
> CO appointed : 11th Feb 2014
> Medicals finalized :24th March 2014:
> 
> waited waited and waited for sometime and then sent an email last week (13th June 2014) to CO asking about the delay.
> Received the delay e-mail
> >>> From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.
> 
> The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.>>>
> 
> Visa grant: 16th June 2014.
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> Hope you all get your visas soon.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Dhaval


Congrats mate. Enjoy.


----------



## dhaval1984

gigs1981 said:


> Many Congrats Dhaval, party hard boyyyy !!! and wish you a great life ahead on OZ land


Thanks bro  Cheers!!


----------



## dhaval1984

Sandy J said:


> Congrats mate. Enjoy.


Thanks mate


----------



## dhaval1984

Raf84 said:


> Congrats.. good to see couple of grants today ..:rockon:


Thanks mate


----------



## dhaval1984

Raf84 said:


> Congrats.. good to see couple of grants today ..:rockon:


Thanks bro


----------



## dhaval1984

decipline said:


> Hi dhaval
> 
> Many congrats to you buddy.
> 
> Please share was it 189 or 190 and your complete time line with occupation code.
> Also, after CO appoitment, dis he / she ask for any additional docs? How many times?
> 
> thanks and once again congrats mate.
> 
> good luck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi mate,

Yes I had not done the medicals so he asked me to do the medicals. This was for visa sub class 190. Occupation: Mining Engineer.


----------



## kiranjetti

dhaval1984 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have finally got my grant.
> 
> here is my time line.
> 
> Visa lodged :30th December 2013 (Onshore)
> CO appointed : 11th Feb 2014
> Medicals finalized :24th March 2014:
> 
> waited waited and waited for sometime and then sent an email last week (13th June 2014) to CO asking about the delay.
> Received the delay e-mail
> >>> From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.
> 
> The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.>>>
> 
> Visa grant: 16th June 2014.
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> Hope you all get your visas soon.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Dhaval



congrats dhaval

have a blast buddy,,,,,, rest of the gang who lodged in jan can get ready 

:horn::horn::horn:


----------



## dhaval1984

Raf84 said:


> Congrats.. good to see couple of grants today ..:rockon:


Thanks bro


----------



## dhaval1984

kiranjetti said:


> congrats dhaval
> 
> have a blast buddy,,,,,, rest of the gang who lodged in jan can get ready
> 
> :horn::horn::horn:


Thanks bro


----------



## rajforu86

dhaval1984 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have finally got my grant.
> 
> here is my time line.
> 
> Visa lodged :30th December 2013 (Onshore)
> CO appointed : 11th Feb 2014
> Medicals finalized :24th March 2014:
> 
> waited waited and waited for sometime and then sent an email last week (13th June 2014) to CO asking about the delay.
> Received the delay e-mail
> >>> From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.
> 
> The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.>>>
> 
> Visa grant: 16th June 2014.
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> Hope you all get your visas soon.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Dhaval


Hi dwaval

Many many congratulations on your grant!!!
Could you mind on sharing your CO team name?
As my timeline little bit matches with you..me too onshore applicant lodged 5-12-2013, CO allocation- 23/01/2014, Medical & PCC - 5/03/2014...

Raj


----------



## dhaval1984

kiranjetti said:


> congrats dhaval
> 
> have a blast buddy,,,,,, rest of the gang who lodged in jan can get ready
> 
> :horn::horn::horn:


Thanks bro


----------



## dhaval1984

rajforu86 said:


> Hi dwaval
> 
> Many many congratulations on your grant!!!
> Could you mind on sharing your CO team name?
> As my timeline little bit matches with you..me too onshore applicant lodged 5-12-2013, CO allocation- 23/01/2014, Medical & PCC - 5/03/2014...
> 
> Raj


Mine was team 33


----------



## rajforu86

dhaval1984 said:


> Mine was team 33


Mine is team 34 Brisbane...


----------



## kiranjetti

Raf84 said:


> Congrats.. good to see couple of grants today ..:rockon:


hi raf

did you come across any more 190 grants today apart from dhaval


----------



## kiranjetti

any chefs or any hospitality professionals in que amongst us????


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Happybets said:


> COs have been allocated only for applicants till 1st March. We all are in queue buddy.


Buddy, my co was allocated and my visa lodging was on 8th march

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Happybets

Nishant Dundas said:


> Buddy, my co was allocated and my visa lodging was on 8th march
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Buddy, you were one of the lucky two.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Happybets said:


> Buddy, you were one of the lucky two.


My luck has been on sleep for a few days.
Waiting for it to wake up now!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Raf84

kiranjetti said:


> hi raf
> 
> did you come across any more 190 grants today apart from dhaval


 I guess only one was 190 & 2 more were 189..  lets pray for more 190's bro


----------



## kiranjetti

Raf84 said:


> I guess only one was 190 & 2 more were 189..  lets pray for more 190's bro


nt today but they been one more on other forum on fir day 

lodged in feb but granted before other applications....dammm this thing is testing my patience

lets hope we dot have to wait much longer:frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## kiranjetti

Raf84 said:


> I guess only one was 190 & 2 more were 189..  lets pray for more 190's bro


nt today but they been one more on other forum on friday 

lodged in feb but granted before other applications....dammm this thing is testing my patience

lets hope we dot have to wait much longer:frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## mja_716

I received my 190 grant (systems analyst) yesterday after I called up the CO at Brisbane Team 34 and informed that I need a decision on my Visa Application as I am about to change jobs. The CO was quite co-operative and suggested that I wait till July 1st and hanged up. After an hour I received the grant. It has been a long wait of 5.5 months from visa application


----------



## AK8055

mja_716 said:


> I received my 190 grant (systems analyst) yesterday after I called up the CO at Brisbane Team 34 and informed that I need a decision on my Visa Application as I am about to change jobs. The CO was quite co-operative and suggested that I wait till July 1st and hanged up. After an hour I received the grant. It has been a long wait of 5.5 months from visa application


Hi Mate,

so you already received your grant yesterday!

Congrats!! whats your timeline mate. 

It sounds like calling DIBP was in your favor.

All the best moving forward.

AK


----------



## rajajessie

mja_716 said:


> I received my 190 grant (systems analyst) yesterday after I called up the CO at Brisbane Team 34 and informed that I need a decision on my Visa Application as I am about to change jobs. The CO was quite co-operative and suggested that I wait till July 1st and hanged up. After an hour I received the grant. It has been a long wait of 5.5 months from visa application


Congrats Man, 
That's a great news and I am sure the feeling of relief, must have taken you to Nirvana :rockon:
If possible can you please share your timeline and also may I know how you called your CO as far as I know we can only call DIBP, unless you meant email (as called). 

Once again Cheers mate and party hard


----------



## mathota

Hello All,

May I know if any of the applicants lodged their visa after 1st March 2014 has been allocated with CO's?

Another thing is that the new update for allocation dates that was supposed to happen in mid of June is still not updated, so was wondering if any of you guys called DIBP to check on this?


----------



## mathota

I've lodged my visa on 18th of March 2014, still waiting for CO to be assigned.


----------



## rajajessie

mathota said:


> Hello All,
> 
> May I know if any of the applicants lodged their visa after 1st March 2014 has been allocated with CO's?
> 
> Another thing is that the new update for allocation dates that was supposed to happen in mid of June is still not updated, so was wondering if any of you guys called DIBP to check on this?


Hey Mathota,

I got CO allocated on 27th March, you can see my timeline below for more information.

Thanks!


----------



## mathota

rajajessie said:


> Hey Mathota,
> 
> I got CO allocated on 27th March, you can see my timeline below for more information.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks mate, this would help me to check with DIBP when I will call them tomorrow. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rajajessie

mathota said:


> Thanks mate, this would help me to check with DIBP when I will call them tomorrow. :fingerscrossed:


Wish they have good news to share with you and maybe something for everyone 
Best of luck dude, I have read the waiting time is too long, hope you get through quickly.

Cheers


----------



## mathota

rajajessie said:


> Wish they have good news to share with you and maybe something for everyone
> Best of luck dude, I have read the waiting time is too long, hope you get through quickly.
> 
> Cheers


Yeah you are right that the waiting is too long but the major concern is the CO not being allocated until now, there are people who got grant after 5 months and some are still waiting for e grant. My only hope is to get the CO allocated when I call them tomorrow because it will be 3 months since I lodged the application as per the standard process.


----------



## chiku2006

mja_716 said:


> I received my 190 grant (systems analyst) yesterday after I called up the CO at Brisbane Team 34 and informed that I need a decision on my Visa Application as I am about to change jobs. The CO was quite co-operative and suggested that I wait till July 1st and hanged up. After an hour I received the grant. It has been a long wait of 5.5 months from visa application


congrats mate and I must say your CO was very considerate !!


----------



## Thinuli

mja_716 said:


> I received my 190 grant (systems analyst) yesterday after I called up the CO at Brisbane Team 34 and informed that I need a decision on my Visa Application as I am about to change jobs. The CO was quite co-operative and suggested that I wait till July 1st and hanged up. After an hour I received the grant. It has been a long wait of 5.5 months from visa application


 Congrats mate..
Good luck for your future life


----------



## mja_716

rajajessie said:


> Congrats Man,
> That's a great news and I am sure the feeling of relief, must have taken you to Nirvana :rockon:
> If possible can you please share your timeline and also may I know how you called your CO as far as I know we can only call DIBP, unless you meant email (as called).
> 
> Once again Cheers mate and party hard



My time lines are as follows:

IELTS 7.0 Jan 2013, ACS Nov 2013, Systems Analyst - 261112, VIC SS Dec 2013, Onshore, Visa lodged Jan 7, 2014. CO allocated March 1st week 2014, Additional documents requested March10th, 2014. Additonal documents provided Mar.14 2014. Followed up with CO every month on status. Grant June 16, 2014


----------



## mja_716

My time lines are as follows:

IELTS 7.0 Jan 2013, ACS Nov 2013, Systems Analyst - 261112, VIC SS Dec 2013, Onshore, Visa lodged Jan 7, 2014. CO allocated March 1st week 2014, Additional documents requested March10th, 2014. Additonal documents provided Mar.14 2014. Followed up with CO every month on status. Grant June 16, 2014


----------



## mja_716

rajajessie said:


> Congrats Man,
> That's a great news and I am sure the feeling of relief, must have taken you to Nirvana :rockon:
> If possible can you please share your timeline and also may I know how you called your CO as far as I know we can only call DIBP, unless you meant email (as called).
> 
> Once again Cheers mate and party hard


I had a case officer/team allocated so I was following up with them on their team contact number and not DIBP.


----------



## chiku2006

mja_716 said:


> My time lines are as follows:
> 
> IELTS 7.0 Jan 2013, ACS Nov 2013, Systems Analyst - 261112, VIC SS Dec 2013, Onshore, Visa lodged Jan 7, 2014. CO allocated March 1st week 2014, Additional documents requested March10th, 2014. Additonal documents provided Mar.14 2014. Followed up with CO every month on status. Grant June 16, 2014


Congrats mate !!


----------



## manmvk

mja_716 said:


> I received my 190 grant (systems analyst) yesterday after I called up the CO at Brisbane Team 34 and informed that I need a decision on my Visa Application as I am about to change jobs. The CO was quite co-operative and suggested that I wait till July 1st and hanged up. After an hour I received the grant. It has been a long wait of 5.5 months from visa application


Wow! It's a great news for 190 applicants...Congratulation and wishing you and your family all the very best....


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> Congrats mate !!


hey chiku can we get a rough estimate of pending grants since nov2013 to Feb2014 atleast on this forum????


----------



## chiku2006

darbar1409 said:


> hey chiku can we get a rough estimate of pending grants since nov2013 to Feb2014 atleast on this forum????


No idea dude!! Now I feel that it will be in the first week of July only. If it happens before than that it will be a wonderful thing !


----------



## samdam

mja_716 said:


> I received my 190 grant (systems analyst) yesterday after I called up the CO at Brisbane Team 34 and informed that I need a decision on my Visa Application as I am about to change jobs. The CO was quite co-operative and suggested that I wait till July 1st and hanged up. After an hour I received the grant. It has been a long wait of 5.5 months from visa application



Congrats Mate


----------



## mamunvega

now, it is mid june and there is supposed to be an update from DIBP but to no avail. Where is July?? Feeling angry !!


----------



## Pharma

manmvk said:


> Wow! It's a great news for 190 applicants...Congratulation and wishing you and your family all the very best....


From whom do we receive our grant mail, is it from the CO or from DIBP (any other email id).


----------



## samdam

dhaval1984 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have finally got my grant.
> 
> here is my time line.
> 
> Visa lodged :30th December 2013 (Onshore)
> CO appointed : 11th Feb 2014
> Medicals finalized :24th March 2014:
> 
> waited waited and waited for sometime and then sent an email last week (13th June 2014) to CO asking about the delay.
> Received the delay e-mail
> >>> From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.
> 
> The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.>>>
> 
> Visa grant: 16th June 2014.
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> Hope you all get your visas soon.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Dhaval


Heartiest congratulation Dhaval


----------



## samdam

Pharma said:


> From whom do we receive our grant mail, is it from the CO or from DIBP (any other email id).


You get it at your immiaccount


----------



## Gandhara

*190 Visa Granted*

Dear All,

With absolute delight, I announce that I have been granted 190 visa today.

Seeing that a person just got visa when he/she called DIBP today, I also went ahead and emailed my CO hoping that a miracle may happen! And a miracle did indeed happen, as in an hour of my email, I received my grant.

Please note that I never submitted Form 80 or Form 1221 (For my wife). I am from a HR country, the highest of the high risk countries nowadays, I must admit! But I was spared of all the dreaded security checks.

I thank all of the forum members here for their invaluable comments. I have not been a frequent contributor but I have learned a lot from this forum. Most importantly, it has been the psychological effect of this forum, rather than its informational benefits, which has helped assuage the precarious state of my mind waiting for my visa. Checking the forum became one of my first rituals when I used to open my PC and start work in the morning! I used to get a sense of relief everytime a 190'er, especially from an HR country, got a grant.

All the best,

G


----------



## chiku2006

Gandhara said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With absolute delight, I announce that I have been granted 190 visa today.
> 
> Seeing that a person just got visa when he/she called DIBP today, I also went ahead and emailed my CO hoping that a miracle may happen! And a miracle did indeed happen, as in an hour of my email, I received my grant.
> 
> Please note that I never submitted Form 80 or Form 1221 (For my wife). I am from a HR country, the highest of the high risk countries nowadays, I must admit! But I was spared of all the dreaded security checks.
> 
> I thank all of the forum members here for their invaluable comments. I have not been a frequent contributor but I have learned a lot from this forum. Most importantly, it has been the psychological effect of this forum, rather than its informational benefits, which has helped assuage the precarious state of my mind waiting for my visa. Checking the forum became one of my first rituals when I used to open my PC and start work in the morning! I used to get a sense of relief everytime a 190'er, especially from an HR country, got a grant.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> G


Congratulations! !

Please share your timelines !!


----------



## Gandhara

My timeline for those who cannot see my signature:


242111; NSW SS invite: Oct 17; Appl. submitted: Nov 27. CO (Team 34) request for meds: Jan 22 . Meds submitted: Feb 17. Grant: June 17; IED: 28 November 14


----------



## AK8055

Gandhara said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With absolute delight, I announce that I have been granted 190 visa today.
> 
> Seeing that a person just got visa when he/she called DIBP today, I also went ahead and emailed my CO hoping that a miracle may happen! And a miracle did indeed happen, as in an hour of my email, I received my grant.
> 
> Please note that I never submitted Form 80 or Form 1221 (For my wife). I am from a HR country, the highest of the high risk countries nowadays, I must admit! But I was spared of all the dreaded security checks.
> 
> I thank all of the forum members here for their invaluable comments. I have not been a frequent contributor but I have learned a lot from this forum. Most importantly, it has been the psychological effect of this forum, rather than its informational benefits, which has helped assuage the precarious state of my mind waiting for my visa. Checking the forum became one of my first rituals when I used to open my PC and start work in the morning! I used to get a sense of relief everytime a 190'er, especially from an HR country, got a grant.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> G


Congrats mate!

all the best moving forward.

AK


----------



## Pharma

samdam said:


> You get it at your immiaccount


Yes but when people say that they got their golden mail, is that from their CO


----------



## Hunter85

i feel super annoyed 10 weeks and yet no CO, you guys can say after july it will move faster but it will move faster for the ones who already have a CO. I hope after july they wont make me wait another 7 weeks for CO allocation and another 3 months for grant.

My biggest concern is I needed to take PCC from 4 different countries and 1 of them is from 2013 October, if they grant my visa on August or September I wont have the time to resign from my job and move to Australia...


----------



## Happybets

Gandhara said:


> My timeline for those who cannot see my signature:
> 
> 242111; NSW SS invite: Oct 17; Appl. submitted: Nov 27. CO (Team 34) request for meds: Jan 22 . Meds submitted: Feb 17. Grant: June 17; IED: 28 November 14


Hearty congrats mate. Enjoy the moment.


----------



## gsingh

I will submit my 190 application tomorrow. I am single applicant so my fee turn out to be 3520AUD. Is there any surcharge. will loading my ICICI AUD travel card with 3600AUD be enough?


----------



## MusaBilal

Gandhara said:


> My timeline for those who cannot see my signature:
> 
> 
> 242111; NSW SS invite: Oct 17; Appl. submitted: Nov 27. CO (Team 34) request for meds: Jan 22 . Meds submitted: Feb 17. Grant: June 17; IED: 28 November 14


Many congrats


----------



## samdam

Gandhara said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With absolute delight, I announce that I have been granted 190 visa today.
> 
> Seeing that a person just got visa when he/she called DIBP today, I also went ahead and emailed my CO hoping that a miracle may happen! And a miracle did indeed happen, as in an hour of my email, I received my grant.
> 
> Please note that I never submitted Form 80 or Form 1221 (For my wife). I am from a HR country, the highest of the high risk countries nowadays, I must admit! But I was spared of all the dreaded security checks.
> 
> I thank all of the forum members here for their invaluable comments. I have not been a frequent contributor but I have learned a lot from this forum. Most importantly, it has been the psychological effect of this forum, rather than its informational benefits, which has helped assuage the precarious state of my mind waiting for my visa. Checking the forum became one of my first rituals when I used to open my PC and start work in the morning! I used to get a sense of relief everytime a 190'er, especially from an HR country, got a grant.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> G


Dear Gandhara,

With absolute delight , I would love to impart a hug and bestow a loads of congratulations to you 

Regards

Samdam :whoo:


----------



## Pharma

Gandhara said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With absolute delight, I announce that I have been granted 190 visa today.
> 
> Seeing that a person just got visa when he/she called DIBP today, I also went ahead and emailed my CO hoping that a miracle may happen! And a miracle did indeed happen, as in an hour of my email, I received my grant.
> 
> Please note that I never submitted Form 80 or Form 1221 (For my wife). I am from a HR country, the highest of the high risk countries nowadays, I must admit! But I was spared of all the dreaded security checks.
> 
> I thank all of the forum members here for their invaluable comments. I have not been a frequent contributor but I have learned a lot from this forum. Most importantly, it has been the psychological effect of this forum, rather than its informational benefits, which has helped assuage the precarious state of my mind waiting for my visa. Checking the forum became one of my first rituals when I used to open my PC and start work in the morning! I used to get a sense of relief everytime a 190'er, especially from an HR country, got a grant.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> G


Congrats

From whom did u receive the grant mail, is it from CO


----------



## decipline

Pharma said:


> Yes but when people say that they got their golden mail, is that from their CO


Golden email will be from CO / Team email address.

By the way, congrats for your CO allication. How dis u got your CO info? Did u receive any doc request or u found out by calling DIBP?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Gandhara

Pharma said:


> Congrats
> 
> From whom did u receive the grant mail, is it from CO




It was not my usual CO, but another CO from team 34.


----------



## decipline

Gandhara said:


> Dear All, With absolute delight, I announce that I have been granted 190 visa today. Seeing that a person just got visa when he/she called DIBP today, I also went ahead and emailed my CO hoping that a miracle may happen! And a miracle did indeed happen, as in an hour of my email, I received my grant. Please note that I never submitted Form 80 or Form 1221 (For my wife). I am from a HR country, the highest of the high risk countries nowadays, I must admit! But I was spared of all the dreaded security checks. I thank all of the forum members here for their invaluable comments. I have not been a frequent contributor but I have learned a lot from this forum. Most importantly, it has been the psychological effect of this forum, rather than its informational benefits, which has helped assuage the precarious state of my mind waiting for my visa. Checking the forum became one of my first rituals when I used to open my PC and start work in the morning! I used to get a sense of relief everytime a 190'er, especially from an HR country, got a grant. All the best, G


Hi Buddy

Many many congrats to you

I must tell you, it was a long waiting for you. But it paid in last. And so will it be for all of us.

Good luck once again.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Pharma

decipline said:


> Golden email will be from CO / Team email address.
> 
> By the way, congrats for your CO allication. How dis u got your CO info? Did u receive any doc request or u found out by calling DIBP?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



Thanks, I called DIBP and came to know regarding my CO allocation


----------



## decipline

Pharma said:


> Thanks, I called DIBP and came to know regarding my CO allocation


Great
It seems you front loaded everything including Form 80 while lodging application an hence you have till date not received any coomunication from CO.

Did u get infamous delay email? Which team allocated to you?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Pharma

decipline said:


> Great
> It seems you front loaded everything including Form 80 while lodging application an hence you have till date not received any coomunication from CO.
> 
> Did u get infamous delay email? Which team allocated to you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Yes I have front loaded everything, when I spoke to DIBP I asked regarding the team also, it was team 2 adelaide. I e-mailed them and received the delay mail.


----------



## darbar1409

Gandhara said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With absolute delight, I announce that I have been granted 190 visa today.
> 
> Seeing that a person just got visa when he/she called DIBP today, I also went ahead and emailed my CO hoping that a miracle may happen! And a miracle did indeed happen, as in an hour of my email, I received my grant.
> 
> Please note that I never submitted Form 80 or Form 1221 (For my wife). I am from a HR country, the highest of the high risk countries nowadays, I must admit! But I was spared of all the dreaded security checks.
> 
> I thank all of the forum members here for their invaluable comments. I have not been a frequent contributor but I have learned a lot from this forum. Most importantly, it has been the psychological effect of this forum, rather than its informational benefits, which has helped assuage the precarious state of my mind waiting for my visa. Checking the forum became one of my first rituals when I used to open my PC and start work in the morning! I used to get a sense of relief everytime a 190'er, especially from an HR country, got a grant.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> G


many many congratulation buddy, it seems team 34 is on fire.
Pray for us also brother.


----------



## er_viral

Gandhara said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With absolute delight, I announce that I have been granted 190 visa today.
> 
> Seeing that a person just got visa when he/she called DIBP today, I also went ahead and emailed my CO hoping that a miracle may happen! And a miracle did indeed happen, as in an hour of my email, I received my grant.
> 
> Please note that I never submitted Form 80 or Form 1221 (For my wife). I am from a HR country, the highest of the high risk countries nowadays, I must admit! But I was spared of all the dreaded security checks.
> 
> I thank all of the forum members here for their invaluable comments. I have not been a frequent contributor but I have learned a lot from this forum. Most importantly, it has been the psychological effect of this forum, rather than its informational benefits, which has helped assuage the precarious state of my mind waiting for my visa. Checking the forum became one of my first rituals when I used to open my PC and start work in the morning! I used to get a sense of relief everytime a 190'er, especially from an HR country, got a grant.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> G


Many Congratulations!!!


----------



## er_viral

mja_716 said:


> I received my 190 grant (systems analyst) yesterday after I called up the CO at Brisbane Team 34 and informed that I need a decision on my Visa Application as I am about to change jobs. The CO was quite co-operative and suggested that I wait till July 1st and hanged up. After an hour I received the grant. It has been a long wait of 5.5 months from visa application


Congrats and Thanks for sharing this!!!


----------



## Darshan Shekdar

*The day has finally come!*



Grant! Grant! Grant! 

Finally I got my VISA Grant!

I have been a silent follower of this page. I must say you guys were really helpful in last couple of months helping in keeping my patience and hopes alive.

Here are my details. 

EOI - Nov 4, 2013
Application lodged - Dec 4, 2013 
CO allocation - Feb 3, 2014
Medicals and PCC - Feb 16, 2014
After many followups with the CO, I was asked to have patience on Mar 6 , 2014. I didn't try contacting them after that.
Grant - June 17, 2014
IED - Dec 17, 2014

I wish everyone a speedy grant! No worries, VISA's are finally flowing 

Cheers,
Darshan


----------



## Praks

Darshan Shekdar said:


> Grant! Grant! Grant!
> 
> Finally I got my VISA Grant!
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this page. I must say you guys were really helpful in last couple of months helping in keeping my patience and hopes alive.
> 
> Here are my details.
> 
> EOI - Nov 4, 2013
> Application lodged - Dec 4, 2013
> CO allocation - Feb 3, 2014
> Medicals and PCC - Feb 16, 2014
> After many followups with the CO, I was asked to have patience on Mar 6 , 2014. I didn't try contacting them after that.
> Grant - June 17, 2014
> IED - Dec 17, 2014
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant! No worries, VISA's are finally flowing
> 
> Cheers,
> Darshan


Congrats Darshan. Its party time.


----------



## raufafridi2003

Congratulations to every one who has gotten the grants today. Its a long wait for me since I have applied last year. 

EOI submitted: 18th Aug 2013
NSW nominated: 24th Sep 2013
Invitation: 24th Sep 2013
Application lodged: 28th Sep 2013
CO Assigned: 18th Nov 2013
Dox forwarded: 16th Dec 2013
Form 80 and extra dox required for my partner 22nd March 2014
Too many delay and priorities email.

Last time I was contacted by supervisor with the same familiar email. That was on 20th of May. 
What do you guys think I do further because its few days less than 9 months since I have lodged my application

Cheers


----------



## rajfirst

*3 190 grants today...*

Blow the horns! Bang the drums!

190 grants are coming to town


----------



## Sandy J

mja_716 said:


> I received my 190 grant (systems analyst) yesterday after I called up the CO at Brisbane Team 34 and informed that I need a decision on my Visa Application as I am about to change jobs. The CO was quite co-operative and suggested that I wait till July 1st and hanged up. After an hour I received the grant. It has been a long wait of 5.5 months from visa application


Many congrats buddy.


----------



## hassan111

CO allocation info has been updated at DIPB site.

It only mentions that application logged till March -4 have been allocated CO 

In previous update 1-st March was mentioned.

I don’t get the point here, even limited places left for Visa grants, what is stopping DIPB to allocate COs for working on application in que so these may be decision ready before they get new quota.


----------



## raufafridi2003

rajfirst said:


> Blow the horns! Bang the drums!
> 
> 190 grants are coming to town


Bro its just happening in Bribane. Adelaide is still sleeping and I don't when we'll get that lucky email


----------



## Sandy J

Darshan Shekdar said:


> Grant! Grant! Grant!
> 
> Finally I got my VISA Grant!
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this page. I must say you guys were really helpful in last couple of months helping in keeping my patience and hopes alive.
> 
> Here are my details.
> 
> EOI - Nov 4, 2013
> Application lodged - Dec 4, 2013
> CO allocation - Feb 3, 2014
> Medicals and PCC - Feb 16, 2014
> After many followups with the CO, I was asked to have patience on Mar 6 , 2014. I didn't try contacting them after that.
> Grant - June 17, 2014
> IED - Dec 17, 2014
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant! No worries, VISA's are finally flowing
> 
> Cheers,
> Darshan


That's cool man. Congrats. Yeah, its good that 190's have taken a pace now.


----------



## Sandy J

Gandhara said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With absolute delight, I announce that I have been granted 190 visa today.
> 
> Seeing that a person just got visa when he/she called DIBP today, I also went ahead and emailed my CO hoping that a miracle may happen! And a miracle did indeed happen, as in an hour of my email, I received my grant.
> 
> Please note that I never submitted Form 80 or Form 1221 (For my wife). I am from a HR country, the highest of the high risk countries nowadays, I must admit! But I was spared of all the dreaded security checks.
> 
> I thank all of the forum members here for their invaluable comments. I have not been a frequent contributor but I have learned a lot from this forum. Most importantly, it has been the psychological effect of this forum, rather than its informational benefits, which has helped assuage the precarious state of my mind waiting for my visa. Checking the forum became one of my first rituals when I used to open my PC and start work in the morning! I used to get a sense of relief everytime a 190'er, especially from an HR country, got a grant.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> G


Congrats Gandhara. Good to see that your wait comes to an end. Enjoy.


----------



## Sandy J

gsingh said:


> I will submit my 190 application tomorrow. I am single applicant so my fee turn out to be 3520AUD. Is there any surcharge. will loading my ICICI AUD travel card with 3600AUD be enough?


Yes, there will be surcharge of 1.08 % approx. So, 3600 will be sufficient if you pay through AUD travel card. Good luck.


----------



## decipline

hassan111 said:


> CO allocation info has been updated at DIPB site. It only mentions that application logged till March -4 have been allocated CO  In previous update 1-st March was mentioned. I don&#146;t get the point here, even limited places left for Visa grants, what is stopping DIPB to allocate COs for working on application in que so these may be decision ready before they get new quota.


As expected. They have completely slowed down the pace.
Also, as heard from other members regarding change of processing the 190 case i.e onstead of single CO now multi pleae CO and team allocation to single applicant. that proceas change might also be the reason for delay in allocation of COs
Just my thoughts

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

Friends

Looking at recent trends of Onshore and Offshore applicants for 190, I think 3 month time line seems to br applicable only after the allocation of CO and mot from the date of lodgement or completion of Docs.

Hope they speed up the process and opena the flood gates at the earliest

Good Luck to all

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

raufafridi2003 said:


> Bro its just happening in Bribane. Adelaide is still sleeping and I don't when we'll get that lucky email


Adelaide seems to e on Hybernation 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## chiku2006

decipline said:


> Adelaide seems to e on Hybernation
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Mine is adelaide too !!!


----------



## sunnyboi

hassan111 said:


> CO allocation info has been updated at DIPB site.
> 
> It only mentions that application logged till March -4 have been allocated CO
> 
> In previous update 1-st March was mentioned.
> 
> I don’t get the point here, even limited places left for Visa grants, what is stopping DIPB to allocate COs for working on application in que so these may be decision ready before they get new quota.


Mannnn!! This is SOOO annoying!!  What's preventing them to even allocate COs?? I was honestly expecting COs to be assigned for all of March applicants. These guys don't work for 2 months straight between Dec to Jan and then they don't seem to work when it's time for working for 190 visas as well :crazy: :frusty::frusty:


----------



## raufafridi2003

chiku2006 said:


> Mine is adelaide too !!!


Mine is Adelaide team 2. I think they have lost my file and cannot find that...


----------



## decipline

raufafridi2003 said:


> Mine is Adelaide team 2. I think they have lost my file and cannot find that...


lol


Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

sunnyboi said:


> Mannnn!! This is SOOO annoying!!  What's preventing them to even allocate COs?? I was honestly expecting COs to be assigned for all of March applicants. These guys don't work for 2 months straight between Dec to Jan and then they don't seem to work when it's time for working for 190 visas as well :crazy: :frusty::frusty:


Very True

On other side, let me tell you, they must improvise on their planning and execution level.

If you just go in recent past Nov and Dec and refer the 189 and 190 post in this forum than you will find lot of cases when they got their 190 grant in max 2 months after lodgement.

To suprise, couple of Guys got their grant emails even on Sundays. Don't know what was so hurry that they were even working on Sundays? and now no progress at all since 4 months.

Had they planned their levels and executed it appropriately and not in hurried manner they may not had landed up in this situation neither did we.

Any way, past has gone and July is not so far. But looking at extremely heavy back log, it will also take complete month or may be couple of months to stream line the 190 category.

Hope for the best.
Good Luck
Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jfmiti

By the grace of almighty Allah, today I hv received my 190 Visa grant.............. a long waited dream has come true today!!!!!!!!


----------



## Welcome_me

decipline said:


> As expected. They have completely slowed down the pace.
> Also, as heard from other members regarding change of processing the 190 case i.e onstead of single CO now multi pleae CO and team allocation to single applicant. that proceas change might also be the reason for delay in allocation of COs
> Just my thoughts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Omg this is so disappointing. It also states that the next update will happen by july end. This is juz tooo time consuming :-(


----------



## chiku2006

jfmiti said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah, today I hv received my 190 Visa grant.............. a long waited dream has come true today!!!!!!!!


Wow awesome man!!!

Have a blast and great aussie life.

Please share your timeline


----------



## mamunvega

hassan111 said:


> CO allocation info has been updated at DIPB site.
> 
> It only mentions that application logged till March -4 have been allocated CO
> 
> In previous update 1-st March was mentioned.
> 
> I don’t get the point here, even limited places left for Visa grants, what is stopping DIPB to allocate COs for working on application in que so these may be decision ready before they get new quota.


I couldn't agree with you More...Its so annoying/Irating/Irritating and finally FRUSTRATING...They are not working according to their declared timeline. They should have assigned COs to all cases within seven weeks of Lodgment. Now, they are saying, Visa processing time is three months after the CO allocation. It really creating disparity in our expectation. Moving and settling in another country is a big decision for a migrant. They are not getting it at all. I think all they are doing is partying and partying hard in weekends. I wish if they could have been little more pro-active and empathetic.

This is the most inefficient department now in Australia. My frustration knows no bound. 

:smash: :smash: :smash:

:frusty: :frusty: :frusty:


----------



## samdam

jfmiti said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah, today I hv received my 190 Visa grant.............. a long waited dream has come true today!!!!!!!!


congrats


----------



## raufafridi2003

jfmiti said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah, today I hv received my 190 Visa grant.............. a long waited dream has come true today!!!!!!!!


Congeatulation buddy. Wish you good days ahead. Can you please tell me which teams was yours and where did your application been processed.
Cheers


----------



## jfmiti

223111, subclass 190, vetassess 29 Jul 2013, EOI & SA SS 22 Oct 2013, VISA lodge 04 Dec 2013, CO Allocation 29 Jan 2014, Med & PPC 24 Feb 2014


----------



## decipline

jfmiti said:


> 223111, subclass 190, vetassess 29 Jul 2013, EOI & SA SS 22 Oct 2013, VISA lodge 04 Dec 2013, CO Allocation 29 Jan 2014, Med & PPC 24 Feb 2014


Congrats Dear

please share

was it onshore or offhore?

Your CO team please.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

Welcome_me said:


> Omg this is so disappointing. It also states that the next update will happen by july end. This is juz tooo time consuming :-(


OMG

so can it be inferred from this that all waiting applicants who has COs even they have to wait for full July as New CO allocation will happen for all match onward applicants in end of July which means Allocated COs will be taking time till July end to cleat the backlog

too much. 

after 1st july all applicants who had COs, will become impatient if they still need to wait till July end for their outcome

God Help Us All

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## lovetosmack

Yes sir. Whether we like it or not, I don't think anyone is actually working on any file past March 4th.


----------



## Hunter85

I guess this is the laziest departmant in whole Australia

As mentioned earlier they dont work almost 1 month between december and january.

After februrary they claim they have limited spaces left and dont give grants, they dont even assign COs

And it is winter there, I mean work hard in winter so that you can take vacations and enjoy summer in december....

I have checked old posts in this form and people who applied on July 2013 got their grants on August or latest September but I have no idea what happened to applicants like us...



decipline said:


> Very True
> 
> On other side, let me tell you, they must improvise on their planning and execution level.
> 
> If you just go in recent past Nov and Dec and refer the 189 and 190 post in this forum than you will find lot of cases when they got their 190 grant in max 2 months after lodgement.
> 
> To suprise, couple of Guys got their grant emails even on Sundays. Don't know what was so hurry that they were even working on Sundays? and now no progress at all since 4 months.
> 
> Had they planned their levels and executed it appropriately and not in hurried manner they may not had landed up in this situation neither did we.
> 
> Any way, past has gone and July is not so far. But looking at extremely heavy back log, it will also take complete month or may be couple of months to stream line the 190 category.
> 
> Hope for the best.
> Good Luck
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mamunvega

Is there anyway to sign an online joint petition to make DIBP Work faster and provide visa outcome to applicants within three months of lodgment ?? any idea from anyone??


----------



## decipline

lovetosmack said:


> Yes sir. Whether we like it or not, I don't think anyone is actually working on any file past March 4th.


and God only knows when will they start working?

God, please give us some more Patience!!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

mamunvega said:


> Is there anyway to sign an online joint petition to make DIBP Work faster and provide visa outcome to applicants within three months of lodgment ?? any idea from anyone??


Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh
Chill Dear
Relax
We can do Nothing at all.
Believe you me, No One can influence or exercise power over Immigration Department Except Foreign Minister.
Pray to God, at least Foreign Minister of Aus. looks in to this matter and Only with his interferance it can be expedited.

No other Way.

Just Have Patience and Pray for All.

Good Luck.
Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

Hunter85 said:


> I guess this is the laziest departmant in whole Australia As mentioned earlier they dont work almost 1 month between december and january. After februrary they claim they have limited spaces left and dont give grants, they dont even assign COs And it is winter there, I mean work hard in winter so that you can take vacations and enjoy summer in december.... I have checked old posts in this form and people who applied on July 2013 got their grants on August or latest September but I have no idea what happened to applicants like us...


Dear you forget to mention they also take good amount of week's holiday in Easter 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mamunvega

Attn: CO ALLOCATION DATE

Regarding the CO Allocation date published on DIBP Website..I think it requires an explanation. First of all, I noticed that they mentioned 189 applicants got COs who lodged applications on 03rd March. This is completely Ridiculous !! Because, people who applied in Late May got their GRANTS !! Secondly, we can believe that DIBP providing information which keep them in a safe side.

Therefore, we (190ers) can expect to get Grants too soon, may be in July two weeks away..  ...who knows they might be silently working on 190 March applicants....Just 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## darbar1409

Darshan Shekdar said:


> Grant! Grant! Grant!
> 
> Finally I got my VISA Grant!
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this page. I must say you guys were really helpful in last couple of months helping in keeping my patience and hopes alive.
> 
> Here are my details.
> 
> EOI - Nov 4, 2013
> Application lodged - Dec 4, 2013
> CO allocation - Feb 3, 2014
> Medicals and PCC - Feb 16, 2014
> After many followups with the CO, I was asked to have patience on Mar 6 , 2014. I didn't try contacting them after that.
> Grant - June 17, 2014
> IED - Dec 17, 2014
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant! No worries, VISA's are finally flowing
> 
> Cheers,
> Darshan



I am really happy for all you guys who got their grants today.
May god bless you with the most successful life in Aussi.
This grant shower has really helped to cool down us for our turn.
Congrats bro for the long awaited grant.


----------



## decipline

mamunvega said:


> Attn: CO ALLOCATION DATE Regarding the CO Allocation date published on DIBP Website..I think it requires an explanation. First of all, I noticed that they mentioned 189 applicants got COs who lodged applications on 03rd March. This is completely Ridiculous !! Because, people who applied in Late May got their GRANTS !! Secondly, we can believe that DIBP providing information which keep them in a safe side. Therefore, we (190ers) can expect to get Grants too soon, may be in July two weeks away..  ...who know they might be silently working on 190 March applicants....Just :fingerscrossed:


They mention 75% of cases
the one you are talking of late May applicantay be coming under exceptional 25%
But still fingers crossed
and hope for the best soon

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## dhaval1984

Hi Guys,

It's dhaval again. got my grant Yesterday. 

I am just wondering if I need to activate the visa!!! I am onshore. 

Please share your wisdom.

Hope you all get your visa pretty fast.

Cheers!

Dhaval


----------



## chiku2006

Mera number kab aayega !!

I have been waiting patiently but its wearing off now... I am waiting for 1st July to come like yesterday.


----------



## decipline

chiku2006 said:


> Mera number kab aayega !! I have been waiting patiently but its wearing off now... I am waiting for 1st July to come like yesterday.


Hi Chiku

Our Fate at the moment in hands of DIBP

Only they can tell kiska number kab aayega

but we all are waiting for the good news soon.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> Mera number kab aayega !!
> 
> I have been waiting patiently but its wearing off now... I am waiting for 1st July to come like yesterday.


Thand rakh bhai,

November - December aur January walo ka number abhi lag raha hai it means we yet need to wait atleast one month.


----------



## decipline

darbar1409 said:


> Thand rakh bhai, November - December aur January walo ka number abhi lag raha hai it means we yet need to wait atleast one month.


Ghani Khhama Bapu ne

Bapu, Tamare 1 month wait karvani to Amare March applicant no varo kyare aavse?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## bmaggah

dhaval1984 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's dhaval again. got my grant Yesterday.
> 
> I am just wondering if I need to activate the visa!!! I am onshore.
> 
> Please share your wisdom.
> 
> Hope you all get your visa pretty fast.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Dhaval


It all depends on how long you have been onshore before the grant of your PR , if more than two years you need not to go out Oz to activate it , try to verify your case with immigration


----------



## darbar1409

decipline said:


> Ghani Khhama Bapu ne
> 
> Bapu, Tamare 1 month wait karvani to Amare March applicant no varo kyare aavse?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Avse bhala avse badha no varo avse chinta na kar bhai pan je loko chek november thi rah jota ta emne pan khamma toh kaho.


----------



## decipline

darbar1409 said:


> Avse bhala avse badha no varo avse chinta na kar bhai pan je loko chek november thi rah jota ta emne pan khamma toh kaho.




Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sunnyboi

Hunter85 said:


> I guess this is the laziest departmant in whole Australia
> 
> As mentioned earlier they dont work almost 1 month between december and january.
> 
> After februrary they claim they have limited spaces left and dont give grants, they dont even assign COs
> 
> And it is winter there, I mean work hard in winter so that you can take vacations and enjoy summer in december....
> 
> I have checked old posts in this form and people who applied on July 2013 got their grants on August or latest September but I have no idea what happened to applicants like us...


Exactly! There would be no problem in waiting, if they could give a realistic timeline since the beginning of application. For a lot of them, the decision of when to resign lies big on their shoulders. If they resign early and there is no grant, the move will be painful. If they resign late, the time taken to decide for the move will be even harder since it will take a good 3-4 months, which means Australia's job market goes dormant AGAIN!! Then 2 more months of "Oh, vacations!" Then they will have to clear backlog, which might again the quota filling up. What a vicious cycle!!

Sorry for the rant, but it really sucks when every other day when your boss or colleagues ask, "So, what happened to your application process?" :frown: One can neither think of moving to another company(if necessary), nor the HR will be ready to consider a raise since you will be leaving the company anyway :dizzy:



darbar1409 said:


> Avse bhala avse badha no varo avse chinta na kar bhai pan je loko chek november thi rah jota ta emne pan khamma toh kaho.


Translation please


----------



## darbar1409

sunnyboi said:


> Exactly! There would be no problem in waiting, if they could give a realistic timeline since the beginning of application. For a lot of them, the decision of when to resign lies big on their shoulders. If they resign early and there is no grant, the move will be painful. If they resign late, the time taken to decide for the move will be even harder since it will take a good 3-4 months, which means Australia's job market goes dormant AGAIN!! Then 2 more months of "Oh, vacations!" Then they will have to clear backlog, which might again the quota filling up. What a vicious cycle!!
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but it really sucks when every other day when your boss or colleagues ask, "So, what happened to your application process?" :frown: One can neither think of moving to another company(if necessary), nor the HR will be ready to consider a raise since you will be leaving the company anyway :dizzy:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation please


yes buddy you are exactly right as we all are living a life like a patient in coma.

It was a reply to one of our friend - it means "we all will get it once our turn comes yet we need to praise the patience of the ppl who are waiting since november for their grants"


----------



## chiku2006

Guys I need a piece of advise...

I have been thinking of changing my job from last month due to numerous reasons but I have been delaying it due to obvious reasons thinking that I will be getting my grant soon so there is no point in changing right now. However, things are not going as one plans... now my question is since my profile was approved by the relevant authority in australia, can I switch my job now and if I do then what all paperwork will be required for the same??

Expert comments please !!


----------



## lovetosmack

Guys.. Please post in English... !!!


----------



## decipline

chiku2006 said:


> Guys I need a piece of advise... I have been thinking of changing my job from last month due to numerous reasons but I have been delaying it due to obvious reasons thinking that I will be getting my grant soon so there is no point in changing right now. However, things are not going as one plans... now my question is since my profile was approved by the relevant authority in australia, can I switch my job now and if I do then what all paperwork will be required for the same?? Expert comments please !!


Dear Chiku

i will sincerely advise not to do that for following reason:-
1) Since long you had waited and its now a matter of few more weeks
2) Please be noted that if you change the job, you must notify in writing to your CO and Form can be downloaded from your immi account
3) Once CO comes to know about the same, it will further delay your process as you had added document.
4) Verification and relevance will again be questionable thing.

So, plz refrain from taking such steps.

I am fully aware about the situation you might be facing. Believe me, many of us are in same boat. Many are in desperate need to change the job or need to take important financial or family decision but all on Hold owing to this delay.

Please hold your horsea for few weeks more and you will hear the good news.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mathota

Guys,

I have a question, now that they have updated the allocation dates from 1st of March to 4th of March, can their be a case that during the late July they will update it again as 7th or 10th of March, 2014? 

The reason is that I am worried since the CO's are not allocated until now. 

Another point is that it is not sure if the CO's will be allocated from 1st of July because in Immi website it is clearly mentioned that the allocations dates are updated as per the CO's allocations or if they will be allocated.


----------



## chiku2006

decipline said:


> Dear Chiku
> 
> i will sincerely advise not to do that for following reason:-
> 1) Since long you had waited and its now a matter of few more weeks
> 2) Please be noted that if you change the job, you must notify in writing to your CO and Form can be downloaded from your immi account
> 3) Once CO comes to know about the same, it will further delay your process as you had added document.
> 4) Verification and relevance will again be questionable thing.
> 
> So, plz refrain from taking such steps.
> 
> I am fully aware about the situation you might be facing. Believe me, many of us are in same boat. Many are in desperate need to change the job or need to take important financial or family decision but all on Hold owing to this delay.
> 
> Please hold your horsea for few weeks more and you will hear the good news.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks bro for your valuable advice. . I haven't done it till date due to cumbersome paperwork required for the same and possible delay. ... lets see what destiny has in store !!


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> Guys I need a piece of advise...
> 
> I have been thinking of changing my job from last month due to numerous reasons but I have been delaying it due to obvious reasons thinking that I will be getting my grant soon so there is no point in changing right now. However, things are not going as one plans... now my question is since my profile was approved by the relevant authority in australia, can I switch my job now and if I do then what all paperwork will be required for the same??
> 
> Expert comments please !!


Yes you are free to change your job any time but you need to update your CO regarding that with the Proof of your new employment such as offer letter, appointment letter, salary certificate, etc.

But i wud suggest you to delay any change for some more time if it is possible.

Infact I had got few good offers since march but had to drop them out in order to avoid any further problems.


----------



## chiku2006

darbar1409 said:


> Yes you are free to change your job any time but you need to update your CO regarding that with the Proof of your new employment such as offer letter, appointment letter, salary certificate, etc.
> 
> But i wud suggest you to delay any change for some more time if it is possible.
> 
> Infact I had got few good offers since march but had to drop them out in order to avoid any further problems.


I can understand it very well 

I believe I need to wait till July to avoid any further delay !!


----------



## SS70011005

Hi all,

New update on CO allocation on DIBP website. Is there anybody till 4 Mar'14 who has not been allocated CO yet?

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## rajforu86

Gandhara said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With absolute delight, I announce that I have been granted 190 visa today.
> 
> Seeing that a person just got visa when he/she called DIBP today, I also went ahead and emailed my CO hoping that a miracle may happen! And a miracle did indeed happen, as in an hour of my email, I received my grant.
> 
> Please note that I never submitted Form 80 or Form 1221 (For my wife). I am from a HR country, the highest of the high risk countries nowadays, I must admit! But I was spared of all the dreaded security checks.
> 
> I thank all of the forum members here for their invaluable comments. I have not been a frequent contributor but I have learned a lot from this forum. Most importantly, it has been the psychological effect of this forum, rather than its informational benefits, which has helped assuage the precarious state of my mind waiting for my visa. Checking the forum became one of my first rituals when I used to open my PC and start work in the morning! I used to get a sense of relief everytime a 190'er, especially from an HR country, got a grant.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> G


Hi gandhara

Many many congratulations on your grant..

Mine is also T34, VIC190 Software Tester, onshore applicant and application lodged 5-December2013, CO communication 31-Jan-2014.. my last documentation submission - 5-Mar-2014...then still waiting
My CO initial is PM. What abt urs?
What do you suggest shd I also mail them for an update?
Raj


----------



## chiku2006

rajforu86 said:


> Hi gandhara
> 
> Many many congratulations on your grant..
> 
> Mine is also T34, VIC190 Software Tester, onshore applicant and application lodged 5-December2013, CO communication 31-Jan-2014.. my last documentation submission - 5-Mar-2014...then still waiting
> My CO initial is PM. What abt urs?
> What do you suggest shd I also mail them for an update?
> Raj


You should my friend. .. there ia no harm in that.


----------



## MikkiDuda

How can the DIBP claim they have only limited number of places because they reached their numbers when, according to Migration Programme statistics they have allocated 28850 visas for State/territory and regional nominated, while according to the SkillSelect invitation round results, Nominations by State and Territory Governments – 2013/14 total activity is of 14 020 invitations. Have I read something wrong? It seems that they are missing some 14000 visas which I do not believe they expect to come during May and June. i do not think it is possible for the states to give the same number of invitations in 2 months as they did in the previous 10. Are these 14000 a backlog from 2011-2013? If so it is a huge backlog as in the previous year they had somewhere close to 30000 visas in this category (so close to halve went in the backlog...). I am so frustrated as the price of the visa has increased recently, while they seem to work as slow as before and it is clear that the backlog is going to hit year after year as they do not seem capable of processing the required number of visas... Just hire more CO's. Many of the applicants learned the process for a specific visa - so just add a CO position on the SOL if there are not sufficient people prepared in Australia .

Done. Steam is out  Wish you all easy waiting.


----------



## chiku2006

MikkiDuda said:


> How can the DIBP claim they have only limited number of places because they reached their numbers when, according to Migration Programme statistics they have allocated 28850 visas for State/territory and regional nominated, while according to the SkillSelect invitation round results, Nominations by State and Territory Governments – 2013/14 total activity is of 14 020 invitations. Have I read something wrong? It seems that they are missing some 14000 visas which I do not believe they expect to come during May and June. i do not think it is possible for the states to give the same number of invitations in 2 months as they did in the previous 10. Are these 14000 a backlog from 2011-2013? If so it is a huge backlog as in the previous year they had somewhere close to 30000 visas in this category (so close to halve went in the backlog...). I am so frustrated as the price of the visa has increased recently, while they seem to work as slow as before and it is clear that the backlog is going to hit year after year as they do not seem capable of processing the required number of visas... Just hire more CO's. Many of the applicants learned the process for a specific visa - so just add a CO position on the SOL if there are not sufficient people prepared in Australia .
> 
> Done. Steam is out  Wish you all easy waiting.


You forgot to add spouse and childern (if any) if you add them then figure will reach closer to the quota


----------



## lovetosmack

Someone messed up the tracker sheet. 

Should it be okay if I own & update the sheet? Or anyone?


----------



## Vasu G

lovetosmack said:


> Someone messed up the tracker sheet.
> 
> Should it be okay if I own & update the sheet? Or anyone?


Absolutely fine.. If you have recharged yourself ...


----------



## Zod

*Anyone without an assigned CO has received infamous delay email ?*

Hi All,

My application lodgement date with DIBP is 21 nov. 2013. Case officer was assigned in Jan 2014. Medicals and PCC was requested and submitted by 25 Jan 2014. 

After that there was a long silence from CO and eventually My agent emailed the CO requesting updates on my case and received the infamous delay email on 13 June 2014. This email was from another CO.

From this delay email I assumed that Visa process is complete and only grant is pending. But after reading this thread, my perception is that every person who lodged application starting from March 2014 has received this email. Is it true? Do we have such applicants? 

Thanks
Zod


----------



## Gandhara

rajforu86 said:


> Hi gandhara
> 
> Many many congratulations on your grant..
> 
> Mine is also T34, VIC190 Software Tester, onshore applicant and application lodged 5-December2013, CO communication 31-Jan-2014.. my last documentation submission - 5-Mar-2014...then still waiting
> My CO initial is PM. What abt urs?
> What do you suggest shd I also mail them for an update?
> Raj


Thanks.

Just email your CO. There is no harm in this. The CO who gave me the grant is KS. My original CO: BG.


----------



## decipline

Zod said:


> Hi All, My application lodgement date with DIBP is 21 nov. 2013. Case officer was assigned in Jan 2014. Medicals and PCC was requested and submitted by 25 Jan 2014. After that there was a long silence from CO and eventually My agent emailed the CO requesting updates on my case and received the infamous delay email on 13 June 2014. This email was from another CO. From this delay email I assumed that Visa process is complete and only grant is pending. But after reading this thread, my perception is that every person who lodged application starting from March 2014 has received this email. Is it true? Do we have such applicants? Thanks Zod


Hi ZOD,

If you are from High Risk Country, you might still need to wait dor another 5 months.

If not, you can expext your golden email anyoment. Since you are Nov applicant, you will be on priority list now. We had seen quite a few nov and dec applicant recently granted.

We can just hope. But rest is in hands of DIBP.

Good Luck

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

MikkiDuda said:


> How can the DIBP claim they have only limited number of places because they reached their numbers when, according to Migration Programme statistics they have allocated 28850 visas for State/territory and regional nominated, while according to the SkillSelect invitation round results, Nominations by State and Territory Governments – 2013/14 total activity is of 14 020 invitations. Have I read something wrong? It seems that they are missing some 14000 visas which I do not believe they expect to come during May and June. i do not think it is possible for the states to give the same number of invitations in 2 months as they did in the previous 10. Are these 14000 a backlog from 2011-2013? If so it is a huge backlog as in the previous year they had somewhere close to 30000 visas in this category (so close to halve went in the backlog...). I am so frustrated as the price of the visa has increased recently, while they seem to work as slow as before and it is clear that the backlog is going to hit year after year as they do not seem capable of processing the required number of visas... Just hire more CO's. Many of the applicants learned the process for a specific visa - so just add a CO position on the SOL if there are not sufficient people prepared in Australia . Done. Steam is out  Wish you all easy waiting.


Waaah
Great way relieve the stress.
Hope you are now recharged for waiting for few more time. 
Eventually, every one is trying to find some or other way to ease out the unending, prolonged waiting.
Welcome to the waiting club (soon to be granted) 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Santhosh.15

It is still a myth none of us are able to decipher how come offshore Feb applicants are granted Visa while some of the Nov -Dec onshore are still awaitng...

Really feel sad for those waiting since Nov while some of the 189'ers are frustrated of not recieving grant in 4 weeks.


----------



## decipline

Santhosh.15 said:


> It is still a myth none of us are able to decipher how come offshore Feb applicants are granted Visa while some of the Nov -Dec onshore are still awaitng... Really feel sad for those waiting since Nov while some of the 189'ers are frustrated of not recieving grant in 4 weeks.


Very True

they are frustrated in just 4 weeks
they should appreciate the DIBP at least they are showering grants and processing at rocket speed comoared to snail pace of 190 ers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mrsmith1

Hi guys I've applied for my 190 visa in Victoria.

233914 Engineering Technologist, 190 application submitted onshore 10th April, All docs submitted, medicals completed and both PCCs uploaded. Just waiting for my case officer and hopefully approval soooon! 

I've read a lot of messages on this forum about delays in processing applications. Have many people who lodged early this year, say Feb or March 2014, had their visas granted in the 3 months stated processing time?

What I don't understand is the DIBP website states there are 28,850 places for State/territory and regional nominated visas in 2013/14, and the skills select website states 14,020 (Nominations by State and Territory Governments – 2013/14 total activity) invitations have been issued, so surely there is no reason for delaying 190 approvals as there are still plenty of places left in the 2013/14 programme.

Why do people think the DIBP is stalling the approval of applications?
If an applicant has all the required docs submitted online and medicals completed, surely there is no reason why a CO cant approve these applicants straight away 

Cheers 

Mark


----------



## OZfreak

Hello everyone, 

i am new to this forum.I just joined in. I am a 190 applicant offshore. Reading couples of threads, it seems to me that 190 grants are really in tough situation. I applied in last March. Considering the backlog, Shall I think that I might get the GRANT in next year April or Sept-15. I am not joking, considering their processing speed and info update, it seems real now. 

What you guyz are thinking....Please share


----------



## OZfreak

mrsmith1 said:


> Hi guys I've applied for my 190 visa in Victoria.
> 
> 233914 Engineering Technologist, 190 application submitted onshore 10th April, All docs submitted, medicals completed and both PCCs uploaded. Just waiting for my case officer and hopefully approval soooon!
> 
> I've read a lot of messages on this forum about delays in processing applications. Have many people who lodged early this year, say Feb or March 2014, had their visas granted in the 3 months stated processing time?
> 
> What I don't understand is the DIBP website states there are 28,850 places for State/territory and regional nominated visas in 2013/14, and the skills select website states 14,020 (Nominations by State and Territory Governments – 2013/14 total activity) invitations have been issued, so surely there is no reason for delaying 190 approvals as there are still plenty of places left in the 2013/14 programme.
> 
> Why do people think the DIBP is stalling the approval of applications?
> If an applicant has all the required docs submitted online and medicals completed, surely there is no reason why a CO cant approve these applicants straight away
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mark


i think there is a difference between invitations and Visa Grant numbers. if a person gets an invitation, he might apply visas for his dependents too i.e. two to three people. so, if he gets the Grant, that means three VISAs issued.

If i am wrong, Seniors please, correct me...:brick:


----------



## Santhosh.15

OZfreak said:


> i think there is a difference between invitations and Visa Grant numbers. if a person gets an invitation, he might apply visas for his dependents too i.e. two to three people. so, if he gets the Grant, that means three VISAs issued.
> 
> If i am wrong, Seniors please, correct me...:brick:


Bang on !!!


----------



## OZfreak

mrsmith1 said:


> Hi guys I've applied for my 190 visa in Victoria.
> 
> 233914 Engineering Technologist, 190 application submitted onshore 10th April, All docs submitted, medicals completed and both PCCs uploaded. Just waiting for my case officer and hopefully approval soooon!
> 
> I've read a lot of messages on this forum about delays in processing applications. Have many people who lodged early this year, say Feb or March 2014, had their visas granted in the 3 months stated processing time?
> 
> What I don't understand is the DIBP website states there are 28,850 places for State/territory and regional nominated visas in 2013/14, and the skills select website states 14,020 (Nominations by State and Territory Governments – 2013/14 total activity) invitations have been issued, so surely there is no reason for delaying 190 approvals as there are still plenty of places left in the 2013/14 programme.
> 
> Why do people think the DIBP is stalling the approval of applications?
> If an applicant has all the required docs submitted online and medicals completed, surely there is no reason why a CO cant approve these applicants straight away
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark

I couldn't agree more with your last paragraph. I am also wondering after knowing their CO allocation updates. Members here talking about, in one month, they updated CO allocations from 01 March to 4th March for 190 applications. Which seemed completely ridiculous to me.

however, although they are saying CO allocation of 189 up to 03rd March but I have noticed ppl are getting Grants who applied merely in MAY'14. It doesn't make sense to me.

Finally, Good thing is, you are already in the country while like me, many of us looking for this Grant. I want to switch to a new job but I thought I would get a Grant in this upcoming July but I don't see any hope. So, life is really tough now. BTW are you in a Bridging VISA or employed already??

Hope for the BEST.....layball:


----------



## mrsmith1

Santhosh.15 said:


> Bang on !!!


Ah yess of course i forgot about this, so the chances are the 2013/14 quota may have already been used. fingers crossed i hear something in early July. 

I was working on a 457 but i finished in April, so headed back to the UK for a few months until i get the PR


----------



## AK8055

dhaval1984 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's dhaval again. got my grant Yesterday.
> 
> I am just wondering if I need to activate the visa!!! I am onshore.
> 
> Please share your wisdom.
> 
> Hope you all get your visa pretty fast.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Dhaval


I dont think we need to activate the visa, it kicks in automatically.

If you are on a Bridging visa, PR kicks in on the Grant date.

If you are on another visa (student etc), that visa needs to be expired for the PR to kick in. your first day as PR would be the the next day when your existing visa expires.

Hope this helps.

AK


----------



## AK8055

its was a good day yesterday.

Hopefully, even today we get ample of grants. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rajfirst

**


----------



## manmvk

Gandhara said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With absolute delight, I announce that I have been granted 190 visa today.


Wow!!! 190 Grant!! Congratulation and All the very best friend...


----------



## manmvk

Darshan Shekdar said:


> Grant! Grant! Grant!
> 
> Finally I got my VISA Grant!
> 
> Cheers,
> Darshan


Congratulation Darshan!!! All the very best to you and your family....


----------



## manmvk

jfmiti said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah, today I hv received my 190 Visa grant.............. a long waited dream has come true today!!!!!!!!


Wow!! Really motivating to see many 190 grants are happening.....Thank you God...We all are waiting...waiting....

Congratulation Mate!!!...Wish you all the very best....


----------



## samdam

decipline said:


> Dear Chiku
> 
> i will sincerely advise not to do that for following reason:-
> 1) Since long you had waited and its now a matter of few more weeks
> 2) Please be noted that if you change the job, you must notify in writing to your CO and Form can be downloaded from your immi account
> 3) Once CO comes to know about the same, it will further delay your process as you had added document.
> 4) Verification and relevance will again be questionable thing.
> 
> So, plz refrain from taking such steps.
> 
> I am fully aware about the situation you might be facing. Believe me, many of us are in same boat. Many are in desperate need to change the job or need to take important financial or family decision but all on Hold owing to this delay.
> 
> Please hold your horsea for few weeks more and you will hear the good news.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I beg your pardon, I need to switch job, before my grant, as my contract with my current company is set to expire on 30th june, i have no choice.


----------



## samdam

Darshan Shekdar said:


> Grant! Grant! Grant!
> 
> Finally I got my VISA Grant!
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this page. I must say you guys were really helpful in last couple of months helping in keeping my patience and hopes alive.
> 
> Here are my details.
> 
> EOI - Nov 4, 2013
> Application lodged - Dec 4, 2013
> CO allocation - Feb 3, 2014
> Medicals and PCC - Feb 16, 2014
> After many followups with the CO, I was asked to have patience on Mar 6 , 2014. I didn't try contacting them after that.
> Grant - June 17, 2014
> IED - Dec 17, 2014
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant! No worries, VISA's are finally flowing
> 
> Cheers,
> Darshan


Many congratulations to you mate!!


----------



## dharma12

AK8055 said:


> I dont think we need to activate the visa, it kicks in automatically.
> 
> If you are on a Bridging visa, PR kicks in on the Grant date.
> 
> If you are on another visa (student etc), that visa needs to be expired for the PR to kick in. your first day as PR would be the the next day when your existing visa expires.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> AK



Sorry mate, you are wrong here. When a subsequent visa is issued the old visa gets cancelled automatically, doesn't matter what type of visa... My personal experience.


----------



## AK8055

dharma12 said:


> Sorry mate, you are wrong here. When a subsequent visa is issued the old visa gets cancelled automatically, doesn't matter what type of visa... My personal experience.


Thanks mate


----------



## salfons

Well,

Just got my grant yesterday after sending a withdrawal letter for my mum.

Now the real challenge starts

Good luck everyone


----------



## rajfirst

salfons said:


> Well,
> 
> Just got my grant yesterday after sending a withdrawal letter for my mum.
> 
> Now the real challenge starts
> 
> Good luck everyone



Congrats!

When did you received the delay mail.

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## AK8055

salfons said:


> Well,
> 
> Just got my grant yesterday after sending a withdrawal letter for my mum.
> 
> Now the real challenge starts
> 
> Good luck everyone


Congrats mate!

All the best!


----------



## OZfreak

salfons said:


> Well,
> 
> Just got my grant yesterday after sending a withdrawal letter for my mum.
> 
> Now the real challenge starts
> 
> Good luck everyone


CONGRATULATIONS BRO !! so, why didn't they allow to get a grant for your mom? any idea? 

Have a blast now....opcorn: :couch2:


----------



## AK8055

These grants look like DIBP is clearing the backlog this week and prob for next week.

July will be our turn hopefully. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## salfons

rajfirst said:


> Congrats!
> 
> When did you received the delay mail.
> 
> Thanks,
> Raj


Thanks,

I've got it on 2 May


----------



## salfons

OZfreak said:


> CONGRATULATIONS BRO !! so, why didn't they allow to get a grant for your mom? any idea?
> 
> Have a blast now....opcorn: :couch2:


Thanks 

Well, after sending tons of docs they said that they are not convinced she is really dependent on me !!!
Anyhow, it is GOD will and hope to find other way to get her


----------



## Hunter85

so if all applicants until 3rd or 4th of march is being allocated by COs how come 189s which lodged on may are getting grants? And if there is limited amount of space how come last week 189s were getting grant after grant??


----------



## OZfreak

Hunter85 said:


> so if all applicants until 3rd or 4th of march is being allocated by COs how come 189s which lodged on may are getting grants? And if there is limited amount of space how come last week 189s were getting grant after grant??


this sort of announcement by DIBP makes them a laughingstock. To hide their inefficiency, they are describing that now three months of processing 190 visa after the CO allocation. So, its an indefinite wait and surely a painful one.....Not to mention, it prolongs our hardships. :tape:


----------



## manmvk

salfons said:


> Well,
> 
> Just got my grant yesterday after sending a withdrawal letter for my mum.
> 
> Now the real challenge starts
> 
> Good luck everyone


Congratulation Mate!! All he very best to you and your family...


----------



## VidyaS

Darshan Shekdar said:


> Grant! Grant! Grant!
> 
> Finally I got my VISA Grant!
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this page. I must say you guys were really helpful in last couple of months helping in keeping my patience and hopes alive.
> 
> Here are my details.
> 
> EOI - Nov 4, 2013
> Application lodged - Dec 4, 2013
> CO allocation - Feb 3, 2014
> Medicals and PCC - Feb 16, 2014
> After many followups with the CO, I was asked to have patience on Mar 6 , 2014. I didn't try contacting them after that.
> Grant - June 17, 2014
> IED - Dec 17, 2014
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant! No worries, VISA's are finally flowing
> 
> Cheers,
> Darshan


Congrats Darshan. Wish you a great Oz life.


----------



## Happybets

salfons said:


> Well,
> 
> Just got my grant yesterday after sending a withdrawal letter for my mum.
> 
> Now the real challenge starts
> 
> Good luck everyone


Hearty congrats mate


----------



## alexdiv

salfons said:


> Well,
> 
> Just got my grant yesterday after sending a withdrawal letter for my mum.
> 
> Now the real challenge starts
> 
> Good luck everyone


Congratulations Salfons..opcorn:..

Yesterday there were 4 grants atleast on the forum.. but no signs of a grant today..
I think dibp is clearing all nov- jan applicants... So indeed we can expect sll feb and march applicants grant by july..:argue:


----------



## hsizan

I tried to send emiail to my CO from team 34 and got response as below


"Thank you for your email. Enquiries about cases will not be responded to from this mailbox. For information on how to obtain further information on the status of an unallocated application, please refer below. Please make sure that you include the primary applicant's full name, date of birth, your case officer’s name and either the file reference number or Transaction Reference Number or Request ID each time you communicate with us."

Now how can I communicate with them


----------



## VidyaS

jfmiti said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah, today I hv received my 190 Visa grant.............. a long waited dream has come true today!!!!!!!!


Congrats friend. Wish you all the very best.


----------



## darbar1409

salfons said:


> Well,
> 
> Just got my grant yesterday after sending a withdrawal letter for my mum.
> 
> Now the real challenge starts
> 
> Good luck everyone


congratulations mate.
Felt really bad for your mother yet the positive side is that once you be there you can arrange some other way to take her along.
Anyway enjoy the moment buddy.


----------



## decipline

salfons said:


> Well, Just got my grant yesterday after sending a withdrawal letter for my mum. Now the real challenge starts Good luck everyone


Wow
Greay

Manyany congrats friend

wish you good luck for your new life in Aussi Land

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

Hunter85 said:


> so if all applicants until 3rd or 4th of march is being allocated by COs how come 189s which lodged on may are getting grants? And if there is limited amount of space how come last week 189s were getting grant after grant??


Because 189 quota is seperate
Quota for 190 got exhausted not for 189.
they had executed 189 quite well through put the year
but 190 was just not handleed properly.
Till december there was overwhelming response from 190 COs even working on Sundays as well as mentioned in my earlier post.
But than from Jan onwards, absolute slowed down.
They consumed every thing in hurried manner in first 6 months only.

It's Christmas vacation for them since january to june. 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

hsizan said:


> I tried to send emiail to my CO from team 34 and got response as below "Thank you for your email. Enquiries about cases will not be responded to from this mailbox. For information on how to obtain further information on the status of an unallocated application, please refer below. Please make sure that you include the primary applicant's full name, date of birth, your case officer’s name and either the file reference number or Transaction Reference Number or Request ID each time you communicate with us." Now how can I communicate with them


Only email to the Team email addresa with your full details and CO name as mentioned above.
You will receive the reply within 6 to 7 working days.

Don't email on CO's personnel email for your status. They will redirect you to concerned Team email only.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## lovetosmack

salfons said:


> Thanks
> 
> Well, after sending tons of docs they said that they are not convinced she is really dependent on me !!!
> Anyhow, it is GOD will and hope to find other way to get her


@salfons: Do you mind sharing the list of documents you provided to support your mother's dependency. Also, did the CO ask for more evidence to prove it ? The CO is from which team & what are the initials ?


----------



## lovetosmack

decipline said:


> Because 189 quota is seperate
> Quota for 190 got exhausted not for 189.
> they had executed 189 quite well through put the year
> but 190 was just not handleed properly.
> Till december there was overwhelming response from 190 COs even working on Sundays as well as mentioned in my earlier post.
> But than from Jan onwards, absolute slowed down.
> They consumed every thing in hurried manner in first 6 months only.
> 
> It's Christmas vacation for them since january to june.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


You are right. But I'm unable to understand what you mean when you say they consumed the visas in haste. They issued visas to eligible people.. Right? Not to the ineligible. There is no point in delaying for the eligible and spreading the visas grant time all over the year for 12 months when you can grant the visas asap. So, what they did was absolutely right. It's just that the quotas got exhausted.


----------



## rai2826

This wait is really frustrating and so is the lack of transparency. I dropped an email to team today about the update of my application and got such a generic reply from my CO as below which really does not help anyhow..

Dear,

At this point there has been no change in circumstances.

There are limited places available within the category you have applied for, and significant processing delays may be experienced.

We will be in touch when we are able to progress your application further.

Thanks


Really the CO or DIBP should atleast inform about the possible timelines of decision..


----------



## raufafridi2003

Any grant so far from Adelaide centre today OR still they are in hibernation period. ..😜


----------



## decipline

lovetosmack said:


> You are right. But I'm unable to understand what you mean when you say they consumed the visas in haste. They issued visas to eligible people.. Right? Not to the ineligible. There is no point in delaying for the eligible and spreading the visas grant time all over the year for 12 months when you can grant the visas asap. So, what they did was absolutely right. It's just that the quotas got exhausted.


You are right.
I am not saying they issued visas to non eligible people.
Concern was for 2 things :-

1) regarding the planning level of quotas which was less
2) when they processed the visas, than it must be processed as per timeline. what was so hurry to complete thr quota in first six months?
Most of the grants were within 2 months of lodgement date.

My question, if now they are stating the 3 month time line applies after CO allotment, which means approx 5 months from date of lodgement counting 8 weeks of CO allocation

than why did they processed within 2 months of lodgement? I am not saying they were not eligible.
Yea, they all well deserved but the question is if they can process in 2 months than at least even after quota is exhuasted at least they can process and keep it aside till july.
But presently situation is even they are not even allocating COs and even changing the statement that time line of 3 months applies from CO allocation which was not the case in Till december.

that was the my concern. May be little more stressed at moment owing to long wait.

but, at last we will get it. sooner the better.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

raufafridi2003 said:


> Any grant so far from Adelaide centre today OR still they are in hibernation period. ..dde1c


prolonged Hybernatiin. 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

rai2826 said:


> This wait is really frustrating and so is the lack of transparency. I dropped an email to team today about the update of my application and got such a generic reply from my CO as below which really does not help anyhow.. Dear, At this point there has been no change in circumstances. There are limited places available within the category you have applied for, and significant processing delays may be experienced. We will be in touch when we are able to progress your application further. Thanks Really the CO or DIBP should atleast inform about the possible timelines of decision..


which is yout team?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

"Dark clouds in the sky are always the ones which give good rain ..,,,
Similarly dark days in are life will always bring happy days.....
Never lose hope ..

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rai2826

decipline said:


> which is yout team?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



Adelaide GSM Team 4


----------



## salfons

lovetosmack said:


> @salfons: Do you mind sharing the list of documents you provided to support your mother's dependency. Also, did the CO ask for more evidence to prove it ? The CO is from which team & what are the initials ?


Well, many actually:
- Phone bills
- monthly medical invoices
- health insurance paid by me
....


----------



## decipline

rai2826 said:


> Adelaide GSM Team 4


ok
we did not see much of the movement from Adelaide Team
Brisbane team on fire at moment.

Good Luck.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

Friends

seen other forum on Expat just now
it seems Adelaide Teams are allocated to 189 ers and they are busy clearing them. Even April and May applicants received grants from Adelaide Teams

For all 190 ers who has Adelaide Team must wait till July looking at this.

Good Luck

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## chiku2006

decipline said:


> Friends
> 
> seen other forum on Expat just now
> it seems Adelaide Teams are allocated to 189 ers and they are busy clearing them. Even April and May applicants received grants from Adelaide Teams
> 
> For all 190 ers who has Adelaide Team must wait till July looking at this.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Its just a matter of few more days my friend. However, I feel there is a logic behind allocation of CO till 4/3. I believe they have certain number of visas left and have already picked up exact numbers of applications which they will be processing this year... this is purely my understanding !!


----------



## carthik.annayan

Guys, 

While i'm still waiting for the grant, is it wise to change my job at the moment? because, i'm completely frustrated with the current job, and i'm getting a better offer. earlier, in this form i read its not advised. However, my consultant says, it would not affect my application, as i've already launched my visa.

Looking forward to hear from you all.

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## hsizan

decipline said:


> Only email to the Team email addresa with your full details and CO name as mentioned above.
> You will receive the reply within 6 to 7 working days.
> 
> Don't email on CO's personnel email for your status. They will redirect you to concerned Team email only.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I sent email on the team email address and its d same email where all commjnication is done by now


----------



## SS70011005

carthik.annayan said:


> Guys,
> 
> While i'm still waiting for the grant, is it wise to change my job at the moment? because, i'm completely frustrated with the current job, and i'm getting a better offer. earlier, in this form i read its not advised. However, my consultant says, it would not affect my application, as i've already launched my visa.
> 
> Looking forward to hear from you all.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carthik


There's no harm.. do it!!


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

decipline said:


> You are right.
> I am not saying they issued visas to non eligible people.
> Concern was for 2 things :-
> 
> 1) regarding the planning level of quotas which was less
> 2) when they processed the visas, than it must be processed as per timeline. what was so hurry to complete thr quota in first six months?
> Most of the grants were within 2 months of lodgement date.
> 
> My question, if now they are stating the 3 month time line applies after CO allotment, which means approx 5 months from date of lodgement counting 8 weeks of CO allocation
> 
> than why did they processed within 2 months of lodgement? I am not saying they were not eligible.
> Yea, they all well deserved but the question is if they can process in 2 months than at least even after quota is exhuasted at least they can process and keep it aside till july.
> But presently situation is even they are not even allocating COs and even changing the statement that time line of 3 months applies from CO allocation which was not the case in Till december.
> 
> that was the my concern. May be little more stressed at moment owing to long wait.
> 
> but, at last we will get it. sooner the better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Mate my view is there might b similar backlog situation for last year also. It means what places they hv exhausted up2 feb. are for waiting candidates of last year. Another point I hv not seen any official statement on their site stating 3 months timeline after CO aloocation, so this merely a speculation than anything else. Lets start the countdown for july.
12 DAYS TO GO.......... :bump::couch2:


----------



## gsingh

Hi friends,

I am filling my Visa application. I have two questions.

*Step 12/17:* Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above

*Should I add my educational details starting from Senior secondary(10+2)*

*Step 13/17:* Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or in a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging the application.

*Is it asking for my experience here in India?*

Duration of employment

*Although I have mentioned all my employment history, should I deduct 2 years as per my ACS assessment for skilled experience.*


----------



## decipline

chiku2006 said:


> Its just a matter of few more days my friend. However, I feel there is a logic behind allocation of CO till 4/3. I believe they have certain number of visas left and have already picked up exact numbers of applications which they will be processing this year... this is purely my understanding !!


Dear Chiku

Hope your word comes true but just wanted to know:-
1) When they say CO allocation within 7 weeks but not happening to 190 but happening to 189
2) Website says CO alloxated till 4/3 for 190 and 3/3 for 189. We can se numbers and numbers of cases of April, May of 189 who not only got CO but also grants.

So i am still surprised to see the processig and CO allocation.
If they decided exact number of applications to be processed on this year and hemce only thos applications are alloted COs than still many many applicants are in this forum who are waiting Since Jan and Feb when will it be cleares keeping in mind only 12 days left for July.

Completely Mystery for me.

Praying God. Give patience.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mamunvega

decipline said:


> Dear Chiku
> 
> Hope your word comes true but just wanted to know:-
> 1) When they say CO allocation within 7 weeks but not happening to 190 but happening to 189
> 2) Website says CO alloxated till 4/3 for 190 and 3/3 for 189. We can se numbers and numbers of cases of April, May of 189 who not only got CO but also grants.
> 
> So i am still surprised to see the processig and CO allocation.
> If they decided exact number of applications to be processed on this year and hemce only thos applications are alloted COs than still many many applicants are in this forum who are waiting Since Jan and Feb when will it be cleares keeping in mind only 12 days left for July.
> 
> Completely Mystery for me.
> 
> Praying God. Give patience.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I have a worst fear about this....Did you notice that they are giving grants to ppl who applied NOV/DEC but now the cap reached. So, to grant visas to rest of the month applicants i.e. Jan to April, i think 2014-15's cap will be ceased too..What would happen who applied in Late May'14 or Afterwards??

I Don't think they would expend all the VISAS in July or Aug only...surely, they will let people in slowly one by one...who knows it could be next year FEB when this year's MARCH Applicant would get the GRANT.....:argue: 


:frusty: :frusty:


----------



## lovetosmack

190 visas do not have a cap anymore. So, for people who apply after July 1, 2014 it will be granted without a problem. After all, we are the only lucky ones who are stuck.


----------



## mamunvega

lovetosmack said:


> 190 visas do not have a cap anymore. So, for people who apply after July 1, 2014 it will be granted without a problem. After all, we are the only lucky ones who are stuck.


what do you mean by there is no cap anymore...what does 28,500 visas for Skilled nominated by states mean?? 

:argue: :argue: :argue:


----------



## lovetosmack

mamunvega said:


> what do you mean by there is no cap anymore...what does 28,500 visas for Skilled nominated by states mean??
> 
> :argue: :argue: :argue:


Sorry. I'm not sure. I guess I was talking about Occupational ceilings.

Changes to the Operation of Occupation Ceilings » SkillSelect Support


----------



## VidyaS

gsingh said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am filling my Visa application. I have two questions.
> 
> *Step 12/17:* Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above
> 
> *Should I add my educational details starting from Senior secondary(10+2)*
> 
> *Step 13/17:* Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or in a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging the application.
> 
> *Is it asking for my experience here in India?*
> 
> Duration of employment
> 
> *Although I have mentioned all my employment history, should I deduct 2 years as per my ACS assessment for skilled experience.*


Hi Gsingh,

*Step 12/17:* Provide details from your 10th standard
*Step 13/17:* Yes, this is related to employment in India. We are Overseas as per them 
*Duration of employment:* Don't deduct. Provide details of all employment.


----------



## lovetosmack

VidyaS said:


> Hi Gsingh,
> 
> *Step 12/17:* Provide details from your 10th standard
> *Step 13/17:* Yes, this is related to employment in India. We are Overseas as per them
> *Duration of employment:* Don't deduct. Provide details of all employment.


Just to add to what you said, you should mark the ACS deducted 2 years as non-relevant & other years of experience as relevant.


----------



## decipline

lovetosmack said:


> Sorry. I'm not sure. I guess I was talking about Occupational ceilings. Changes to the Operation of Occupation Ceilings » SkillSelect Support


decision to remove 190 class from occupation ceiling was taken way back in March itself

however, CAP still applucalble to 190 visas.

2014-15 - next year also has same only 28850 visas for 190 category. looking at the backlog i sincerely doubt the time line to process and wairing period for next year as well

just glanced through some of the forums like perth and poms etc and seen lots of applicant stil waiting from Dec.

few who received grants in april and may shared their timeline of 6 months.
Couple of them waiting since 12 weeks even after CO allocation and they are mot from high risk countries.

to sumnarisr, its a mystery, what they planned? how they will plan? what are they upto? and what are the intentions.

keep praying for all.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

mamunvega said:


> I have a worst fear about this....Did you notice that they are giving grants to ppl who applied NOV/DEC but now the cap reached. So, to grant visas to rest of the month applicants i.e. Jan to April, i think 2014-15's cap will be ceased too..What would happen who applied in Late May'14 or Afterwards?? I Don't think they would expend all the VISAS in July or Aug only...surely, they will let people in slowly one by one...who knows it could be next year FEB when this year's MARCH Applicant would get the GRANT.....:argue: :frusty: :frusty:


Dear Friend

Seriously can't interfer anything.
As u rightly mentioned Nov and Dec are getting cleared what @ Jan to April applicant?
but we also seen few cases of feb also got cleared in May itself.
So what should we infer? No idea at all.

But what I see and my educated gueas is:-
only Golden 6 category and after that Only Engineering Applicants are getting priority and no one else.

But surely, as speculated and over hiped by all of us including me that 1 st July will be the Day but looking at the backlog - NO COMMENT.

Let's wait and watch.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

just to give you ana example
my friend applied on 15 February 2014
he was 190 offshore applicant.
his application was processed and outcome was given on 15 may

One of the applicant Rajfirst in this forum has same CO and same team and still no outcome for him. He was an Enginner Applicant. May be that's reason but its purely my guess.
Pert and Poms forum also has few candidate who received grants in last month were Civil and Mechanical engineer.

But we nevet know. Inputs most welcome from all.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

so they update their website after a month to tell that they are going to process application of people who applied in first 4 days of march? i think they already told us that they have allocated application till 1st march. is it so?


----------



## sunnyboi

carthik.annayan said:


> Guys,
> 
> While i'm still waiting for the grant, is it wise to change my job at the moment? because, i'm completely frustrated with the current job, and i'm getting a better offer. earlier, in this form i read its not advised. However, my consultant says, it would not affect my application, as i've already launched my visa.
> 
> Looking forward to hear from you all.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carthik


Please DO NOT do it unless you want to delay your grant. If you change your job, you need to fill more forms to let them know the change. Then, more documents and background check for this. If you don't mind waiting, go ahead!


----------



## decipline

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> so they update their website after a month to tell that they are going to process application of people who applied in first 4 days of march? i think they already told us that they have allocated application till 1st march. is it so?


My friend

it is just saying. What will be implemented, God only knows.

Now, no meaning of any interpretation of data published on website. It is not in line with what is being executed.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

carthik.annayan said:


> Guys, While i'm still waiting for the grant, is it wise to change my job at the moment? because, i'm completely frustrated with the current job, and i'm getting a better offer. earlier, in this form i read its not advised. However, my consultant says, it would not affect my application, as i've already launched my visa. Looking forward to hear from you all. Cheers, Carthik


Dear Carthik,

It will not affect your point as you had already lodged application but it is for sure going to add to your waiting period.

I am sure, by this time you must have realised that they have exhausted in their quotas and finding it difficult to answer the applicants who are calling them for their status.

By changing job at the final stage you are giving them Golden chance to put your file on never endong hold. You should be ready to listen "Please wait as you had changed circumstances, it will take time".
This sentence will be heard every time you call them.

I may be wrong and it might not affect but still probability is higher that it will affect your waiting time very badly.

So my advise (personal friendly openion), please hold pn for some time. If frustrated, take a week's off, switch off your cell phone and have trip to some place. With rejuvenated energy you can wait for few more weeks till the application processed.

Good Luck

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Payel

One of my colleagues got 190 grant yesterday


----------



## decipline

Payel said:


> One of my colleagues got 190 grant yesterday


timeline please

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## alexdiv

Payel said:


> One of my colleagues got 190 grant yesterday


Yesterday was a great day for 190 applicants. If you dont mind can u please mention your collegue's timeline..


----------



## decipline

sunnyboi said:


> Man! Should have asked if the 3 months is after lodgement or after CO assignment. Would be great to hear right from the horse's mouth.


QUOTE="TheExpatriate;4310049"] Lodgement ..... because she said right after that, that I lodged in March and it means my case exceeded the 3 months[/QUOTE] 

on expat forum seen this

sounds good news at least relief for 190 ers that 3 months applies from lodgement as confirmed by DIBP while calling

cheers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## msaeed

Today I have received the famous delay email from my CO for 190 applicants, last week I sent her an email inquiring about the status of my application after submitting the health undertaking, so what should I make out of this email, does this mean that as soon as July will start I will receive the grant or my case is just frozen till the planning level is reset


----------



## darbar1409

decipline said:


> QUOTE="TheExpatriate;4310049"] Lodgement ..... because she said right after that, that I lodged in March and it means my case exceeded the 3 months


on expat forum seen this

sounds good news at least relief for 190 ers that 3 months applies from lodgement as confirmed by DIBP while calling

cheers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum[/QUOTE]

I have been waiting almost about 4 months now after lodging visa application and about 2 months since my CO allocations.


----------



## rajfirst

darbar1409 said:


> on expat forum seen this
> 
> sounds good news at least relief for 190 ers that 3 months applies from lodgement as confirmed by DIBP while calling
> 
> cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum
> 
> I have been waiting almost about 4 months now after lodging visa application and about 2 months since my CO allocations. :


7,344,000 seconds
122,400 minutes
2040 hours
85 days
12 weeks (rounded down)..... *Since CO allocation.*...


----------



## VidyaS

lovetosmack said:


> Just to add to what you said, you should mark the ACS deducted 2 years as non-relevant & other years of experience as relevant.


I agree with you.


----------



## darbar1409

rajfirst said:


> 7,344,000 seconds
> 122,400 minutes
> 2040 hours
> 85 days
> 12 weeks (rounded down)..... *Since CO allocation.*...



:typing::typing::typing:

let us keep our nerves on otherwise we will start crying....

:fear::fear::fear::fear::fear::fear::fear::fear::fear::fear::fear:


----------



## Teji125

decipline said:


> Dear Friend
> 
> Seriously can't interfer anything.
> As u rightly mentioned Nov and Dec are getting cleared what @ Jan to April applicant?
> but we also seen few cases of feb also got cleared in May itself.
> So what should we infer? No idea at all.
> 
> But what I see and my educated gueas is:-
> only Golden 6 category and after that Only Engineering Applicants are getting priority and no one else.
> 
> But surely, as speculated and over hiped by all of us including me that 1 st July will be the Day but looking at the backlog - NO COMMENT.
> 
> Let's wait and watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



What are the 6 golden jobs or category as you specified?


----------



## chiku2006

decipline said:


> Dear Carthik,
> 
> It will not affect your point as you had already lodged application but it is for sure going to add to your waiting period.
> 
> I am sure, by this time you must have realised that they have exhausted in their quotas and finding it difficult to answer the applicants who are calling them for their status.
> 
> By changing job at the final stage you are giving them Golden chance to put your file on never endong hold. You should be ready to listen "Please wait as you had changed circumstances, it will take time".
> This sentence will be heard every time you call them.
> 
> I may be wrong and it might not affect but still probability is higher that it will affect your waiting time very badly.
> 
> So my advise (personal friendly openion), please hold pn for some time. If frustrated, take a week's off, switch off your cell phone and have trip to some place. With rejuvenated energy you can wait for few more weeks till the application processed.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hey guys

I had spoken with my agent and he told me to go ahead if I want to change as assessment has already been done and it will not affect the application process. Which actually makes sense to me !

Any views on this guys !


----------



## AK8055

https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## carthik.annayan

decipline said:


> Dear Carthik,
> 
> It will not affect your point as you had already lodged application but it is for sure going to add to your waiting period.
> 
> I am sure, by this time you must have realised that they have exhausted in their quotas and finding it difficult to answer the applicants who are calling them for their status.
> 
> By changing job at the final stage you are giving them Golden chance to put your file on never endong hold. You should be ready to listen "Please wait as you had changed circumstances, it will take time".
> This sentence will be heard every time you call them.
> 
> I may be wrong and it might not affect but still probability is higher that it will affect your waiting time very badly.
> 
> So my advise (personal friendly openion), please hold pn for some time. If frustrated, take a week's off, switch off your cell phone and have trip to some place. With rejuvenated energy you can wait for few more weeks till the application processed.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



Thanks for the suggestion, I'll definitely keep this in Mind. Its been 2 months since my case officer has been assigned& All documents have been uploaded. CO confirmed no further Documents are needed. Do u think In July the process will speed up ?

Cheers,
Carthik


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I had spoken with my agent and he told me to go ahead if I want to change as assessment has already been done and it will not affect the application process. Which actually makes sense to me !
> 
> Any views on this guys !


Yah i dont find a big harm in that just u need to be cautious that if job verification takes place ur current and new employer both responds favourable to ur identification.


----------



## decipline

carthik.annayan said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, I'll definitely keep this in Mind. Its been 2 months since my case officer has been assigned& All documents have been uploaded. CO confirmed no further Documents are needed. Do u think In July the process will speed up ? Cheers, Carthik


Yes

July will be Ours

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

chiku2006 said:


> Hey guys I had spoken with my agent and he told me to go ahead if I want to change as assessment has already been done and it will not affect the application process. Which actually makes sense to me ! Any views on this guys !


Yes Chiku Bro

it will not affect the application or the points but will affect the waiting time.
Also, verification will happen at both employers so need to be more cautious.

It will better to suffer little more with existing frustrated employer than to put in a situation where DIBP takes on verification.

Choice is personal.

It was my personal openion to hold on. And please be noted Agents are just representatives and they have nothing to loose nor does they had put anything at stake. If anything happens, they will only sympethise and nothing else but We as applicant has so much at stake so please please be very cautious before you take any actions. Think of all possiblities of your actions rather than only believing in Agents.

Good Luck Friends.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

Teji125 said:


> What are the 6 golden jobs or category as you specified?


Dear
It is available in Immi website.
Golden 6 categories are those which are in high demand getting processing priority

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

darbar1409 said:


> on expat forum seen this sounds good news at least relief for 190 ers that 3 months applies from lodgement as confirmed by DIBP while calling cheers Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


 I have been waiting almost about 4 months now after lodging visa application and about 2 months since my CO allocations. [/QUOTE]

Bro

We all are at the moment in same boat.

But now wait is about to over. Lets pull up out socks and be ready to fly soon. 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sunnyboi

chiku2006 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I had spoken with my agent and he told me to go ahead if I want to change as assessment has already been done and it will not affect the application process. Which actually makes sense to me !
> 
> Any views on this guys !


Let's say it won't affect your application process. Unless you are not moving for a year once you get your grant, I'm not sure if moving to a new company will add any value to your resume.


----------



## Sauib

what about jan applicants...i think they are most unlucky applicant...  waiting waiting....


----------



## gigs1981

Hello All Forum members,

I am pleased to announce that just received my golden mail :second:................ HUrrrraaaahhhhhh.

it been a tough last 2 months waiting for grant. I received my Docs received confirmation in March and then there was no response or communication from there side. yesterday i sent my recent appraisal letter from employer and latest ITR, and today with god's grace i got the much awaited visa grant.

Though silent but have been a regular follower of this forum. I thankyou everyone for all the valuable info shared and helping to keep hopes alive and spirit alive.

I wish everyone the speedy grants going forward.

Thanks and Regards
Gigs


----------



## AK8055

gigs1981 said:


> Hello All Forum members,
> 
> I am pleased to announce that just received my golden mail :second:................ HUrrrraaaahhhhhh.
> 
> it been a tough last 2 months waiting for grant. I received my Docs received confirmation in March and then there was no response or communication from there side. yesterday i sent my recent appraisal letter from employer and latest ITR, and today with god's grace i got the much awaited visa grant.
> 
> Though silent but have been a regular follower of this forum. I thankyou everyone for all the valuable info shared and helping to keep hopes alive and spirit alive.
> 
> I wish everyone the speedy grants going forward.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> Gigs


Congrats mate!

AK


----------



## Waqarali20005

gigs1981 said:


> Hello All Forum members,
> 
> I am pleased to announce that just received my golden mail :second:................ HUrrrraaaahhhhhh.
> 
> it been a tough last 2 months waiting for grant. I received my Docs received confirmation in March and then there was no response or communication from there side. yesterday i sent my recent appraisal letter from employer and latest ITR, and today with god's grace i got the much awaited visa grant.
> 
> Though silent but have been a regular follower of this forum. I thankyou everyone for all the valuable info shared and helping to keep hopes alive and spirit alive.
> 
> I wish everyone the speedy grants going forward.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> Gigs


wow congratulations, hopefully you won't leave this forum and will keep on guiding the forum ...


----------



## lovetosmack

gigs1981 said:


> Hello All Forum members,
> 
> I am pleased to announce that just received my golden mail :second:................ HUrrrraaaahhhhhh.
> 
> it been a tough last 2 months waiting for grant. I received my Docs received confirmation in March and then there was no response or communication from there side. yesterday i sent my recent appraisal letter from employer and latest ITR, and today with god's grace i got the much awaited visa grant.
> 
> Though silent but have been a regular follower of this forum. I thankyou everyone for all the valuable info shared and helping to keep hopes alive and spirit alive.
> 
> I wish everyone the speedy grants going forward.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> Gigs


Awesome... Can you update your signature, team & CO initials for others please?


----------



## chiku2006

gigs1981 said:


> Hello All Forum members,
> 
> I am pleased to announce that just received my golden mail :second:................ HUrrrraaaahhhhhh.
> 
> it been a tough last 2 months waiting for grant. I received my Docs received confirmation in March and then there was no response or communication from there side. yesterday i sent my recent appraisal letter from employer and latest ITR, and today with god's grace i got the much awaited visa grant.
> 
> Though silent but have been a regular follower of this forum. I thankyou everyone for all the valuable info shared and helping to keep hopes alive and spirit alive.
> 
> I wish everyone the speedy grants going forward.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> Gigs


Congrats Mate and have a blast !!


----------



## decipline

gigs1981 said:


> Hello All Forum members, I am pleased to announce that just received my golden mail :second:................ HUrrrraaaahhhhhh. it been a tough last 2 months waiting for grant. I received my Docs received confirmation in March and then there was no response or communication from there side. yesterday i sent my recent appraisal letter from employer and latest ITR, and today with god's grace i got the much awaited visa grant. Though silent but have been a regular follower of this forum. I thankyou everyone for all the valuable info shared and helping to keep hopes alive and spirit alive. I wish everyone the speedy grants going forward. Thanks and Regards Gigs


many many congrats dear
enjoy now

please share your detailed time line with team and CO initials please for reference

good luck

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

Dear DIBP,

We are experiencing serious waiting problem. On investigation your settings found to be changed which is creating malfunctioning of entire system ans process is completely slowed down. Please do following changes in your settings with immediate effect:-

Go to Settings >> General >> Reset >> Restore Visa Grant to Default

Settings >> Privacy >> Change Transperancy from Hidden to Visible to all

Settings >> Control Panel >> Swith Off Hybernation mode

Settings >> Do Not Disturb >> Disable

By applying above settings, process will be restored to its original stage.

If problem continues than do not hesitate to follow the above steps every minute, every second till July 2014.

Good Luck for your healthy system recovery.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## samdam

gigs1981 said:


> Hello All Forum members,
> 
> I am pleased to announce that just received my golden mail :second:................ HUrrrraaaahhhhhh.
> 
> it been a tough last 2 months waiting for grant. I received my Docs received confirmation in March and then there was no response or communication from there side. yesterday i sent my recent appraisal letter from employer and latest ITR, and today with god's grace i got the much awaited visa grant.
> 
> Though silent but have been a regular follower of this forum. I thankyou everyone for all the valuable info shared and helping to keep hopes alive and spirit alive.
> 
> I wish everyone the speedy grants going forward.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> Gigs


Congratulations

Well I have lost count the candidates from december who had been waiting for their grants, with every grant my hopes are rejuvenated !! Anyway i'm getting back to work, a lof of it is pending!!


----------



## olways

Guys, is there anyone on this forum who is waiting longer than I for his/her 190 grant? I have applied last year in July.


----------



## Santhosh.15

gigs1981 said:


> Hello All Forum members,
> 
> I am pleased to announce that just received my golden mail :second:................ HUrrrraaaahhhhhh.
> 
> it been a tough last 2 months waiting for grant. I received my Docs received confirmation in March and then there was no response or communication from there side. yesterday i sent my recent appraisal letter from employer and latest ITR, and today with god's grace i got the much awaited visa grant.
> 
> Though silent but have been a regular follower of this forum. I thankyou everyone for all the valuable info shared and helping to keep hopes alive and spirit alive.
> 
> I wish everyone the speedy grants going forward.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> Gigs


Congrats buddy, Happy for you. Party hard...

Cheers


----------



## lovetosmack

olways said:


> Guys, is there anyone on this forum who is waiting longer than I for his/her 190 grant? I have applied last year in July.


What?

No seriously. What ?? Are you friggin kiddin me ?? 

Can you post your timeline ? :jaw::jaw::jaw:


----------



## raufafridi2003

olways said:


> Guys, is there anyone on this forum who is waiting longer than I for his/her 190 grant? I have applied last year in July.


Not like you. In fact I had applied on 28th of Sep last year. Still getting the same delay email as a response whenever I ask for my application's status.. its really weird


----------



## Santhosh.15

olways said:


> Guys, is there anyone on this forum who is waiting longer than I for his/her 190 grant? I have applied last year in July.


Holy ****....By any chance you from HR country? Even then 11 months for 190 is toooooooooo long......

So many questions wanna ask, but does not wanna dig into your frustration.

My best wishes for your quicker grant brother.

Good luck


----------



## gsukumar27

Hi all.

Any grants for 190 recently. Its really paining to imagine what will be happen once when july comes how much time does they take am done with all formalities and got the formality email that CO sends after sending all the required documents including Police,MCC....just crossing my fingers and waiting .....


----------



## olways

lovetosmack said:


> What?
> 
> No seriously. What ?? Are you friggin kiddin me ??
> 
> Can you post your timeline ? :jaw::jaw::jaw:


Applied: July, 2013 // CO allocated: Sep, 2013// Medicals & PCC: Sep, 2013//


----------



## sanjaynair

Hello fellow aspirants  I have been a silent but ardent follower in here. Going by the entries for the past 3-4days, it looks like the long pending 190's are being approved as a bunch. Going by the trend(if at all it continues), I wanted to know if there is a possibility that it would be a lot quicker from now on? 

I applied on 31st May and got an acknowledgement mail with the reference number on the 5th. They say it takes 12 weeks at the max, so that would mean early September hopefully. July is fast approaching and that means possible change of rules. :eek2: Would they affect applications made before the changes?


----------



## olways

Santhosh.15 said:


> Holy ****....By any chance you from HR country? Even then 11 months for 190 is toooooooooo long......
> 
> So many questions wanna ask, but does not wanna dig into your frustration.
> 
> My best wishes for your quicker grant brother.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks a lot Santhosh. I am pretty sure that my case is undergoing security checks. I don't see any other reasonable explanation.


----------



## darbar1409

decipline said:


> I have been waiting almost about 4 months now after lodging visa application and about 2 months since my CO allocations.


Bro

We all are at the moment in same boat.

But now wait is about to over. Lets pull up out socks and be ready to fly soon. 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum[/QUOTE]

Thanks for your words dear.
I am not only ready with pulled up socks but even i sleep wearing shoes with the hope that i get my golden mail in the morning and i start running to wind up stuff like giving resignation and all.:amen::amen::amen:


----------



## Santhosh.15

sanjaynair said:


> Hello fellow aspirants  I have been a silent but ardent follower in here. Going by the entries for the past 3-4days, it looks like the long pending 190's are being approved as a bunch. Going by the trend(if at all it continues), I wanted to know if there is a possibility that it would be a lot quicker from now on?
> 
> I applied on 31st May and got an acknowledgement mail with the reference number on the 5th. They say it takes 12 weeks at the max, so that would mean early September hopefully. July is fast approaching and that means possible change of rules. :eek2: Would they affect applications made before the changes?



You can relax brother, you are well positioned to get your grant within 12 weeks timeframe.

Good luck.


----------



## darbar1409

olways said:


> Thanks a lot Santhosh. I am pretty sure that my case is undergoing security checks. I don't see any other reasonable explanation.


I pray to Almighty God that you get your grant soon :amen::amen::amen: coz i and all others understand the pain of waiting and when the wait is sooooo long, i just can't imagine.

Salute you for your patience.


----------



## olways

Anyone for the top spot in this 190 race championship?

1. Olways (July, 2013)
2. Raufafridi2003 (Sep, 2013)


----------



## olways

darbar1409 said:


> I pray to Almighty God that you get your grant soon :amen::amen::amen: coz i and all others understand the pain of waiting and when the wait is sooooo long, i just can't imagine.
> 
> Salute you for your patience.


I wish the same for you and for all members of this forum.


----------



## darbar1409

sanjaynair said:


> Hello fellow aspirants  I have been a silent but ardent follower in here. Going by the entries for the past 3-4days, it looks like the long pending 190's are being approved as a bunch. Going by the trend(if at all it continues), I wanted to know if there is a possibility that it would be a lot quicker from now on?
> 
> I applied on 31st May and got an acknowledgement mail with the reference number on the 5th. They say it takes 12 weeks at the max, so that would mean early September hopefully. July is fast approaching and that means possible change of rules. :eek2: Would they affect applications made before the changes?


Don't worry mate, no one here would be able to predict the required time frame but any changes in rules wont be effective for the applications already lodges so just chill and be patient.


----------



## raufafridi2003

olways said:


> Anyone for the top spot in this 190 race championship?
> 
> 1. Olways (July, 2013)
> 2. Raufafridi2013 (Sep, 2013)


Bro I think they have lost my file and cannot ask me to send them all the dox once again...lol


----------



## sanjaynair

Santhosh.15 said:


> You can relax brother, you are well positioned to get your grant within 12 weeks timeframe.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks Santhosh! Good luck to you too with the grant! I also wanted to know the portal through which the status for VSS can be checked. Any insights?


----------



## olways

raufafridi2003 said:


> Bro I think they have lost my file and cannot ask me to send them all the dox once again...lol


LOL. Bro, don't worry at all. It is just a matter of time. Our applications are sent for external checks. Once these checks are finalized, we will get our visas.


----------



## sunnyboi

olways said:


> Guys, is there anyone on this forum who is waiting longer than I for his/her 190 grant? I have applied last year in July.


Dude, you REALLY need to call and email them and let them know that your PCC and medicals will also expire if they take any longer than this. Let them know that you are not really rich and have loads of time on your hands to mess around like this. Are you from a high risk country? Feel really bad for you mate.


----------



## AK8055

sunnyboi said:


> Dude, you REALLY need to call and email them and let them know that your PCC and medicals will also expire if they take any longer than this. Let them know that you are not really rich and have loads of time on your hands to mess around like this. Are you from a high risk country? Feel really bad for you mate.


I strongly second sunnyboi,

mate you really need to step up and call those lazies.

its been way too long fr you bro, u need to hassle them.

if your docs are complete and they stand the point you claim it should not take more than 6 months even you are from HR country. (p.s. the client service standards say 12 weeks BTW)

Bro I would fire up and give them a piece of my mind.

But again, give them a call.

AK


----------



## raufafridi2003

olways said:


> LOL. Bro, don't worry at all. It is just a matter of time. Our applications are sent for external checks. Once these checks are finalized, we will get our visas.


Did you ask your CO abt the status of your application?? In all their emails so far they have never told me anything about security check. They are sending me that delay email again and again. I don't know what s wrong


----------



## Zod

olways said:


> Anyone for the top spot in this 190 race championship?
> 
> 1. Olways (July, 2013)
> 2. Raufafridi2003 (Sep, 2013)


Me: Nov 2013


----------



## lovetosmack

Zod said:


> Me: Nov 2013


I don't understand why. Were you also initiated any security checks ?

Is there a tracker you guys were updating your status in ?


----------



## rajforu86

Hi all

Don't know how many ppl from the forum remembered me. I was a member of this forum from Jan this year. Some ppl might remember me.

Just want to share a very good and important news about. I got my190 GRANT yesterday!!!!!

This forum is full of resources..few ppl like Chiku, rajfirst always there to provide info as much as they can.

Chiku you will get you grant soon in June only..please mark my word.

Raj


----------



## chiku2006

rajforu86 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Don't know how many ppl from the forum remembered me. I was a member of this forum from Jan this year. Some ppl might remember me.
> 
> Just want to share a very good and important news about. I got my190 GRANT yesterday!!!!!
> 
> This forum is full of resources..few ppl like Chiku, rajfirst always there to provide info as much as they can.
> 
> Chiku you will get you grant soon in June only..please mark my word.
> 
> Raj


Thanks bro and I am very happy that you have received your grant.

Have a wonderful life mate and all the best !!


----------



## rajforu86

chiku2006 said:


> Thanks bro and I am very happy that you have received your grant.
> 
> Have a wonderful life mate and all the best !!


Thanks Chiku...wish you get your grant soon.

Raj


----------



## AK8055

rajforu86 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Don't know how many ppl from the forum remembered me. I was a member of this forum from Jan this year. Some ppl might remember me.
> 
> Just want to share a very good and important news about. I got my190 GRANT yesterday!!!!!
> 
> This forum is full of resources..few ppl like Chiku, rajfirst always there to provide info as much as they can.
> 
> Chiku you will get you grant soon in June only..please mark my word.
> 
> Raj


congrats Raj,

all the best for your future.

can you please share your timeline?

thanks
AK


----------



## lovetosmack

rajforu86 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Don't know how many ppl from the forum remembered me. I was a member of this forum from Jan this year. Some ppl might remember me.
> 
> Just want to share a very good and important news about. I got my190 GRANT yesterday!!!!!
> 
> This forum is full of resources..few ppl like Chiku, rajfirst always there to provide info as much as they can.
> 
> Chiku you will get you grant soon in June only..please mark my word.
> 
> Raj


Dude... how can we forget. you are the oldest & most important member of the 190 club here in this forum. Everyone was waiting for your grant. Time to party. eace:eace:

Any idea why or what caused the delay in your case ? Any checks ?


----------



## msaeed

wow..wow..wow..Guys this is totally unbelievable, I just got the grant letter now, how this could be possible. I was waiting for CO to ask for the proof of my wife's functional English and she didn't ask for it at all, I sent an email to CO 4 day ago that if there are any more docs required from my side as I want to make first entry before September 1 due to my daughter's school starting, in return I received the delay email from her that 190 application are getting delayed, but today she sent me the grant, the only noticeable thing in my grant is that she has kept my first entry date as 4th September, so it means the reason behind this entry date could be my communication to her that I want to do first entry before September 1st, what should I make up from the first entry date, why it is not from my MEDS and PCC but September 4..

Nevertheless this was totally a surprise for me and till now it has not sunk in..

Thanks to Expat Forum and all of its members, this forum is truly a blessing in disguise for people who have not hired any agent and doing application procedure by them self..


----------



## chiku2006

Lately it has been seen that most of the grants are from Brisbane teams.... Adelaide teams have slowed down... any reason for that? ?

earlier everybody used to be jittery if he / she was given CO from Brisbane team as it was famous for delay in processing the application. B


----------



## HarryAdd

msaeed said:


> wow..wow..wow..Guys this is totally unbelievable, I just got the grant letter now, how this could be possible. I was waiting for CO to ask for the proof of my wife's functional English and she didn't ask for it at all, I sent an email to CO 4 day ago that if there are any more docs required from my side as I want to make first entry before September 1 due to my daughter's school starting, in return I received the delay email from her that 190 application are getting delayed, but today she sent me the grant, the only noticeable thing in my grant is that she has kept my first entry date as 4th September, so it means the reason behind this entry date could be my communication to her that I want to do first entry before September 1st, what should I make up from the first entry date, why it is not from my MEDS and PCC but September 4..
> 
> Nevertheless this was totally a surprise for me and till now it has not sunk in..
> 
> Thanks to Expat Forum and all of its members, this forum is truly a blessing in disguise for people who have not hired any agent and doing application procedure by them self..


congrats! wish you a v happy life ahead...


----------



## Hunter85

great news 3 grants for today, thats really good

This week is a really good week for 190s who applied early 2014 and late 2013

From what I have seen, sending an e mail to CO makes the difference so anyone who is waiting since January 2014 should ping his/her CO


----------



## chiku2006

msaeed said:


> wow..wow..wow..Guys this is totally unbelievable, I just got the grant letter now, how this could be possible. I was waiting for CO to ask for the proof of my wife's functional English and she didn't ask for it at all, I sent an email to CO 4 day ago that if there are any more docs required from my side as I want to make first entry before September 1 due to my daughter's school starting, in return I received the delay email from her that 190 application are getting delayed, but today she sent me the grant, the only noticeable thing in my grant is that she has kept my first entry date as 4th September, so it means the reason behind this entry date could be my communication to her that I want to do first entry before September 1st, what should I make up from the first entry date, why it is not from my MEDS and PCC but September 4..
> 
> Nevertheless this was totally a surprise for me and till now it has not sunk in..
> 
> Thanks to Expat Forum and all of its members, this forum is truly a blessing in disguise for people who have not hired any agent and doing application procedure by them self..


Wow its incredible.... another member had shared the same story with me that he wrote an email to his CO stating that he has resigned from the job and his last day of working is till 10th June, he was given grant instantly...


----------



## lovetosmack

msaeed said:


> wow..wow..wow..Guys this is totally unbelievable, I just got the grant letter now, how this could be possible. I was waiting for CO to ask for the proof of my wife's functional English and she didn't ask for it at all, I sent an email to CO 4 day ago that if there are any more docs required from my side as I want to make first entry before September 1 due to my daughter's school starting, in return I received the delay email from her that 190 application are getting delayed, but today she sent me the grant, the only noticeable thing in my grant is that she has kept my first entry date as 4th September, so it means the reason behind this entry date could be my communication to her that I want to do first entry before September 1st, what should I make up from the first entry date, why it is not from my MEDS and PCC but September 4..
> 
> Nevertheless this was totally a surprise for me and till now it has not sunk in..
> 
> Thanks to Expat Forum and all of its members, this forum is truly a blessing in disguise for people who have not hired any agent and doing application procedure by them self..


Amazing story. I guess they want you to make sure what you told them was true & not irritate those who lodged before you & are still waiting. Anyways, you have good time to make the move. Wonderful !!! Good luck. :llama:


----------



## Santhosh.15

rajforu86 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Don't know how many ppl from the forum remembered me. I was a member of this forum from Jan this year. Some ppl might remember me.
> 
> Just want to share a very good and important news about. I got my190 GRANT yesterday!!!!!
> 
> This forum is full of resources..few ppl like Chiku, rajfirst always there to provide info as much as they can.
> 
> Chiku you will get you grant soon in June only..please mark my word.
> 
> Raj



Congrats mate. Good luck.

Ofcourse, We remember you, "Raj, naam tho suna hoga"....:music::music:

Cheers mate.


----------



## manmvk

gigs1981 said:


> Hello All Forum members,
> 
> I am pleased to announce that just received my golden mail :second:................ HUrrrraaaahhhhhh.


Congratulation!! All the very best to you and your family....


----------



## Santhosh.15

msaeed said:


> wow..wow..wow..Guys this is totally unbelievable, I just got the grant letter now, how this could be possible. I was waiting for CO to ask for the proof of my wife's functional English and she didn't ask for it at all, I sent an email to CO 4 day ago that if there are any more docs required from my side as I want to make first entry before September 1 due to my daughter's school starting, in return I received the delay email from her that 190 application are getting delayed, but today she sent me the grant, the only noticeable thing in my grant is that she has kept my first entry date as 4th September, so it means the reason behind this entry date could be my communication to her that I want to do first entry before September 1st, what should I make up from the first entry date, why it is not from my MEDS and PCC but September 4..
> 
> Nevertheless this was totally a surprise for me and till now it has not sunk in..
> 
> Thanks to Expat Forum and all of its members, this forum is truly a blessing in disguise for people who have not hired any agent and doing application procedure by them self..


I can read and feel your excitement buddy. Happy for you.

Congrats and Good luck.

Asides, this is an other story of touch basing CO and grant mail being recieved. Clue for all waiting along the lines since Dec-Jan may be.

Cheers.


----------



## manmvk

rajforu86 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Don't know how many ppl from the forum remembered me. I was a member of this forum from Jan this year. Some ppl might remember me.
> 
> Just want to share a very good and important news about. I got my190 GRANT yesterday!!!!!


Congratulation Raj!!..All the very best....


----------



## manmvk

msaeed said:


> wow..wow..wow..Guys this is totally unbelievable, I just got the grant letter now, how this could be possible.


Many Congratulation Mate!!! Your co was so kind to you....Wish you and your family all the very best....


----------



## darbar1409

lovetosmack said:


> Dude... how can we forget. you are the oldest & most important member of the 190 club here in this forum. Everyone was waiting for your grant. Time to party. eace:eace:
> 
> Any idea why or what caused the delay in your case ? Any checks ?


I want to join the party as well bro.

Congrats Raj bro for the long awaited grant - Request you to please share your time line and CO and team details.


----------



## Happybets

msaeed said:


> wow..wow..wow..Guys this is totally unbelievable, I just got the grant letter now, how this could be possible. I was waiting for CO to ask for the proof of my wife's functional English and she didn't ask for it at all, I sent an email to CO 4 day ago that if there are any more docs required from my side as I want to make first entry before September 1 due to my daughter's school starting, in return I received the delay email from her that 190 application are getting delayed, but today she sent me the grant, the only noticeable thing in my grant is that she has kept my first entry date as 4th September, so it means the reason behind this entry date could be my communication to her that I want to do first entry before September 1st, what should I make up from the first entry date, why it is not from my MEDS and PCC but September 4..
> 
> Nevertheless this was totally a surprise for me and till now it has not sunk in..
> 
> Thanks to Expat Forum and all of its members, this forum is truly a blessing in disguise for people who have not hired any agent and doing application procedure by them self..


Amazing dude... Congrats and all the best in life.


----------



## darbar1409

Guys I received below mail from skill select did anyone else got that?
when i visited the provided link and my skill select login id i found nothing specific.

19 Jun 2014

Dear

Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.

To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;

SkillSelect
Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator


----------



## ajaymannat

darbar1409 said:


> Guys I received below mail from skill select did anyone else got that?
> when i visited the provided link and my skill select login id i found nothing specific.
> 
> 19 Jun 2014
> 
> Dear
> 
> Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
> 
> To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;
> 
> SkillSelect
> Regards
> 
> SkillSelect System Administrator


I got the same e mail just want to know why....


----------



## Waqarali20005

ajaymannat said:


> I got the same e mail just want to know why....


i too got a similiar email and was curious if its some sort of scam? i already applied visa and my EOI has been suspended, means logically i should not be receiving any more Communication through my EOI. it should be through ImmiAccount. even there is nothing in ImmiAccount.


----------



## Alnaibii

I did not receive any email, and I want to know why


----------



## bmaggah

ajaymannat said:


> I got the same e mail just want to know why....


If you have already lodged your visa it means you have another EOI active and the message is sent to all with active EOI , to view it you need to login to that specific EOI on skillsect.If the link cant get you there , you need to login vua the full skillselect website.Non the less themsg is abt new changes.


----------



## darbar1409

bmaggah said:


> If you have already lodged your visa it means you have another EOI active and the message is sent to all with active EOI , to view it you need to login to that specific EOI on skillsect.If the link cant get you there , you need to login vua the full skillselect website.Non the less themsg is abt new changes.


yes there seems to be a point as i had one more EOI account for which i forgot login details.


----------



## decipline

darbar1409 said:


> Guys I received below mail from skill select did anyone else got that? when i visited the provided link and my skill select login id i found nothing specific. 19 Jun 2014 Dear Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account. To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page; SkillSelect Regards SkillSelect System Administrator


I did not receive any email like this.
What is that message?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Vasu G

darbar1409 said:


> yes there seems to be a point as i had one more EOI account for which i forgot login details.


I got it as well, I know why I got it, bcz my points were increased +5.


----------



## bmaggah

decipline said:


> I did not receive any email like this.
> What is that message?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


If you lodged your visa no worries mate its meant for those who are on skillselect waiting invitation.If you received it bt lodged visa it means you had two EOI and did not suspend the other when you got invited on the other one.


----------



## msaeed

Thanks a lot every one for your wishes, I hope and Pray that every one here gets his grant soon..

Guys for the people with State Sponsorship visa 190 is it mandatory to travel to the sponsored state for initial entry or we can go to any city within Australia and come back, for example I have 190 visa sponsored from Perth so can I plan my journey to Melbourne or Sydney instead of Perth, would my visa be validated in this way or I have to land in Perth..


----------



## jestin684

darbar1409 said:


> Guys I received below mail from skill select did anyone else got that?
> when i visited the provided link and my skill select login id i found nothing specific.
> 
> 19 Jun 2014
> 
> Dear
> 
> Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
> 
> To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;
> 
> SkillSelect
> Regards
> 
> SkillSelect System Administrator


I did receive one. ?...

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## er_viral

rajforu86 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Don't know how many ppl from the forum remembered me. I was a member of this forum from Jan this year. Some ppl might remember me.
> 
> Just want to share a very good and important news about. I got my190 GRANT yesterday!!!!!
> 
> This forum is full of resources..few ppl like Chiku, rajfirst always there to provide info as much as they can.
> 
> Chiku you will get you grant soon in June only..please mark my word.
> 
> Raj


Congrats Raj!!!


----------



## Alnaibii

msaeed said:


> Thanks a lot every one for your wishes, I hope and Pray that every one here gets his grant soon..
> 
> Guys for the people with State Sponsorship visa 190 is it mandatory to travel to the sponsored state for initial entry or we can go to any city within Australia and come back, for example I have 190 visa sponsored from Perth so can I plan my journey to Melbourne or Sydney instead of Perth, would my visa be validated in this way or I have to land in Perth..


You can land anywhere in Au, for a short holiday. You need to let WA know when you settle in Perth.


----------



## msaeed

Alnaibii said:


> You can land anywhere in Au, for a short holiday. You need to let WA know when you settle in Perth.



Thanks a lot for your reply,

So it means that I can travel to Melbourne or Sydney without landing in Perth during the initial entry and that should suffice for the visa validation..

Once I will decide to permanently settle in Perth then how can we inform WA about it, do we have to send them an email to notify them about our permanent move..


----------



## hsizan

rajforu86 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Don't know how many ppl from the forum remembered me. I was a member of this forum from Jan this year. Some ppl might remember me.
> 
> Just want to share a very good and important news about. I got my190 GRANT yesterday!!!!!
> 
> This forum is full of resources..few ppl like Chiku, rajfirst always there to provide info as much as they can.
> 
> Chiku you will get you grant soon in June only..please mark my word.
> 
> Raj


Hey many many congrats...as i remwmber...ur co was from team 34 brisbane?


----------



## ssadiq

Hello everybody 

Congrats to everyone who has received their grant recently. To those waiting, all the best.

I lodged in Jan this year and have so far not received communication from any team. Called DIBP and was told that I was allotted a case officer in Feb. Tried asking which team is looking at my application but they didn't tell me anything.

Wondering if I should be worried. Would really appreciate your suggestions.

My timelines below:
Skill Assessment 18-12-13
EOI Lodged 29-12-13
QLD SS 16-01-14
190 Applied 20-01-14
Medical 04-02-14
PCC 13-02-14


----------



## chiku2006

ssadiq said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has received their grant recently. To those waiting, all the best.
> 
> I lodged in Jan this year and have so far not received communication from any team. Called DIBP and was told that I was allotted a case officer in Feb. Tried asking which team is looking at my application but they didn't tell me anything.
> 
> Wondering if I should be worried. Would really appreciate your suggestions.
> 
> My timelines below:
> Skill Assessment 18-12-13
> EOI Lodged 29-12-13
> QLD SS 16-01-14
> 190 Applied 20-01-14
> Medical 04-02-14
> PCC 13-02-14


They should have shared the CO team details, thats the only thing they share with a candidate. .


----------



## ssadiq

Thanks Chiku. I'll call them again to ask. Was wondering if there is any other way to find out. All the best for your grant; it's hopefully around the corner


----------



## nicksta21

I received this email as well, seems like system generated as there is no correspondence from recent dates.



darbar1409 said:


> Guys I received below mail from skill select did anyone else got that?
> when i visited the provided link and my skill select login id i found nothing specific.
> 
> 19 Jun 2014
> 
> Dear
> 
> Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
> 
> To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;
> 
> SkillSelect
> Regards
> 
> SkillSelect System Administrator


----------



## chiku2006

ssadiq said:


> Thanks Chiku. I'll call them again to ask. Was wondering if there is any other way to find out. All the best for your grant; it's hopefully around the corner


Thanks sadiq for your wishes !!

You can find out if you know the email id of DIBP otherwise calling is the best and only other option.


----------



## Ishi

How do you contact a CO ...??


----------



## sunnyboi

Ishi said:


> How do you contact a CO ...??


You can't, unless one has been assigned to you.


----------



## sunnyboi

190 section of DIBP as of now

http://www.cartoonstock.com/lowres/..._employee-lazy-laze-lazing_about-rde9435l.jpg


----------



## VidyaS

rajforu86 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Don't know how many ppl from the forum remembered me. I was a member of this forum from Jan this year. Some ppl might remember me.
> 
> Just want to share a very good and important news about. I got my190 GRANT yesterday!!!!!
> 
> This forum is full of resources..few ppl like Chiku, rajfirst always there to provide info as much as they can.
> 
> Chiku you will get you grant soon in June only..please mark my word.
> 
> Raj


Congrats Raj.. Glad to know that. Have a wonderful Oz life.


----------



## bazidkhan

Hi darbhar. ..
I have also received the same as yours from skillselect but found nothing after logging into my skillselect account. 
But I was hoping it would be message about cancelation of EOI . because all those EOIs will be canceled whenever visa granted or rejected to that applicants. 
I am still hoping this.


----------



## VidyaS

msaeed said:


> wow..wow..wow..Guys this is totally unbelievable, I just got the grant letter now, how this could be possible. I was waiting for CO to ask for the proof of my wife's functional English and she didn't ask for it at all, I sent an email to CO 4 day ago that if there are any more docs required from my side as I want to make first entry before September 1 due to my daughter's school starting, in return I received the delay email from her that 190 application are getting delayed, but today she sent me the grant, the only noticeable thing in my grant is that she has kept my first entry date as 4th September, so it means the reason behind this entry date could be my communication to her that I want to do first entry before September 1st, what should I make up from the first entry date, why it is not from my MEDS and PCC but September 4..
> 
> Nevertheless this was totally a surprise for me and till now it has not sunk in..
> 
> Thanks to Expat Forum and all of its members, this forum is truly a blessing in disguise for people who have not hired any agent and doing application procedure by them self..


Congrats friend... All the very best.


----------



## darbar1409

bazidkhan said:


> Hi darbhar. ..
> I have also received the same as yours from skillselect but found nothing after logging into my skillselect account.
> But I was hoping it would be message about cancelation of EOI . because all those EOIs will be canceled whenever visa granted or rejected to that applicants.
> I am still hoping this.



Dear Friend our EOI are suspended the very moment we receive invitation for lodging visa so it has nothing to do with our visa grant status.

Later from the comment of few of our friends of the forum i reached to the conclusion that at the initial stage of visa application when we tried to create account for submitting EOI we all must had made mistakes and left 1 or 2 EOI accounts un-used as we might have lost the tracks of such accounts ID or password and this msg seems some kind of notification regarding those un-used accounts only so nothing to worry as once we have moved further in the area of DIBP controlled zone so we wont have any communication through skill select at this stage.


----------



## mmn

*Grant News!!*

Alhamdulillah!! By the Grace of the Almighty, i've got my long waited Grant today. 

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:....gys it's FUNTIME!!


I thank ALL who shared many things here in this forum, all of u are great and i pray for each and every one of you who have lodged their application for PR.....you all will get the VISA (In Sha Allah).


----------



## Santhosh.15

mmn said:


> Alhamdulillah!! By the Grace of the Almighty, i've got my long waited Grant today.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:....gys it's FUNTIME!!
> 
> I thank ALL who shared many things here in this forum, all of u are great and i pray for each and every one of you who have lodged their application for PR.....you all will get the VISA (In Sha Allah).


Wowwww....Great news buddy....

Good luck and God bless...


----------



## darbar1409

mmn said:


> Alhamdulillah!! By the Grace of the Almighty, i've got my long waited Grant today.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:....gys it's FUNTIME!!
> 
> 
> I thank ALL who shared many things here in this forum, all of u are great and i pray for each and every one of you who have lodged their application for PR.....you all will get the VISA (In Sha Allah).


Congratulations Buddy, wish you a great life in Aussi.

Which team CO did you had?


----------



## ssadiq

Congrats mmn


----------



## mmn

darbar1409 said:


> Congratulations Buddy, wish you a great life in Aussi.
> 
> Which team CO did you had?


......Brisbane mate, my agent gave nothing more.


----------



## darbar1409

mmn said:


> ......Brisbane mate, my agent gave nothing more.



Thanks mate, it seems team Brisbane is really on fire where as team Adelaide is taking a rest for a while.


----------



## sunnyboi

mmn said:


> Alhamdulillah!! By the Grace of the Almighty, i've got my long waited Grant today.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:....gys it's FUNTIME!!
> 
> 
> I thank ALL who shared many things here in this forum, all of u are great and i pray for each and every one of you who have lodged their application for PR.....you all will get the VISA (In Sha Allah).


Congratulations!  It's been a long wait my friend. Enjoy!!


----------



## damiloo

darbar1409 said:


> Guys I received below mail from skill select did anyone else got that?
> when i visited the provided link and my skill select login id i found nothing specific.
> 
> 19 Jun 2014
> 
> Dear
> 
> Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
> 
> To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;
> 
> SkillSelect
> Regards
> 
> SkillSelect System Administrator


Hi Darbar - I got same email as well, but nothing in skill select account.


----------



## VidyaS

mmn said:


> Alhamdulillah!! By the Grace of the Almighty, i've got my long waited Grant today.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:....gys it's FUNTIME!!
> 
> 
> I thank ALL who shared many things here in this forum, all of u are great and i pray for each and every one of you who have lodged their application for PR.....you all will get the VISA (In Sha Allah).


Congrats Friend.. Wish you a great Oz life.


----------



## rajforu86

AK8055 said:


> congrats Raj,
> 
> all the best for your future.
> 
> can you please share your timeline?
> 
> thanks
> AK


Thanks AK..wish to see the same thing happens for you as well soon

Raj


----------



## rajforu86

lovetosmack said:


> Dude... how can we forget. you are the oldest & most important member of the 190 club here in this forum. Everyone was waiting for your grant. Time to party. eace:eace:
> 
> Any idea why or what caused the delay in your case ? Any checks ?


Hi

Thanks AK..wish to see the same thing happens for you as well soon.

No there were no checks for me as I was an onshore applicant..they simply delayed May be because I submitted my last documentation on 5-03-2014. They are simply delaying the process without any reason..May be no of immigrants are increasing very fast that's why..that is my assumption.

Raj


----------



## rajforu86

Santhosh.15 said:


> Congrats mate. Good luck.
> 
> Ofcourse, We remember you, "Raj, naam tho suna hoga"....:music::music:
> 
> Cheers mate.


Hahaha... Thanks mate..wish to see the same thing happens for you as well soon

Raj


----------



## rajforu86

manmvk said:


> Congratulation Raj!!..All the very best....


Thanks mate..wish to see the same thing happens for you as well soon

Raj


----------



## rajforu86

darbar1409 said:


> I want to join the party as well bro.
> 
> Congrats Raj bro for the long awaited grant - Request you to please share your time line and CO and team details.


Thanks darbar...wish to see the same thing happens for you as well soon

ACS - 30/10/2013
VIC invite lodged- 29/11/2013
Invitation received- 3/12/2013
Visa Lodged- 5/12/2013
CO allocation- 23/01/2014
CO asked for PCC & Medical- 31/01/2014
PCC & Medical submission & delay mail- 5/03/2014
Visa Grant- 18/06/2014
CO team & intial- Team 34 Brisbane & PM

Raj


----------



## rajforu86

er_viral said:


> Congrats Raj!!!


Thanks mate..wish to see the same thing happens for you as well soon

Raj


----------



## rajforu86

manmvk said:


> Congratulation Raj!!..All the very best....


Thanks mate..wish to see the same thing happens for you as well soon

Raj


----------



## rajforu86

hsizan said:


> Hey many many congrats...as i remwmber...ur co was from team 34 brisbane?


Thanks mate..wish to see the same thing happens for you as well soon

Yes mine was T34 Brisbane.:

Raj


----------



## rajforu86

VidyaS said:


> Congrats Raj.. Glad to know that. Have a wonderful Oz life.


Thanks a lot Vidya..

Raj


----------



## 'HM'

hey, any good news from mar/apr applicants ???


----------



## samdam

mmn said:


> Alhamdulillah!! By the Grace of the Almighty, i've got my long waited Grant today.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:....gys it's FUNTIME!!
> 
> 
> I thank ALL who shared many things here in this forum, all of u are great and i pray for each and every one of you who have lodged their application for PR.....you all will get the VISA (In Sha Allah).


Heartiest congrats bro! You made my day as well! Now I will have renewed hope for the day:loco:


----------



## AK8055

Last working day of the 2nd Last week.

I pray it rains Grants for people who have been waiting for unreasonable time frames (I read 1 from last July 2013) and in July 2014 - its a big wave of grants and everyone gets it and we party here in Australia.

AK


----------



## AK8055

mmn said:


> Alhamdulillah!! By the Grace of the Almighty, i've got my long waited Grant today.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:....gys it's FUNTIME!!
> 
> 
> I thank ALL who shared many things here in this forum, all of u are great and i pray for each and every one of you who have lodged their application for PR.....you all will get the VISA (In Sha Allah).


Congrats mmn!!

Keep rocking it moving forward.

AK


----------



## chiku2006

mmn said:


> Alhamdulillah!! By the Grace of the Almighty, i've got my long waited Grant today.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:....gys it's FUNTIME!!
> 
> I thank ALL who shared many things here in this forum, all of u are great and i pray for each and every one of you who have lodged their application for PR.....you all will get the VISA (In Sha Allah).


Insha allah we all will get grants, its just a matter of time !!!

All the best mate and thanks for your good wishes !


----------



## alexdiv

Last working day of the week. It seems like dibp is clearing all novmber- december applicants ....
So the rest of feb to applicants can wait for another week...


----------



## askmohit

rajforu86 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Don't know how many ppl from the forum remembered me. I was a member of this forum from Jan this year. Some ppl might remember me.
> 
> Just want to share a very good and important news about. I got my190 GRANT yesterday!!!!!
> 
> This forum is full of resources..few ppl like Chiku, rajfirst always there to provide info as much as they can.
> 
> Chiku you will get you grant soon in June only..please mark my word.
> 
> Raj


Hey Raj, that is so cool.... Nice to see your grant.... though I am still waiting for mine...  congrats dude...

and I remember you


----------



## manmvk

mmn said:


> Alhamdulillah!! By the Grace of the Almighty, i've got my long waited Grant today.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:....gys it's FUNTIME!!


Congratulation Mate!!..All the very best to you and your family....


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Friends,

Are we allowed to call the CO/DIBP, though I have applied through agent? I do not want to cancel the agent by submitting the form, but still want to know what is going on! 

Please advise.

MD


----------



## samdam

SAMD_Oz said:


> Friends,
> 
> Are we allowed to call the CO/DIBP, though I have applied through agent? I do not want to cancel the agent by submitting the form, but still want to know what is going on!
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> MD


Yes you are allowed, what may stop you, unless you don't have ISD on your phone and you are not in australia,

however they wont entertain your queries, as your agent is supposed to communicate with them at any given time, unless you fill up a form to stop doing so, which may take another 3-4 weeks,
so basically, don't call, concentrate on your work.


----------



## Welcome_me

After waiting for about 45 mins on my call to DIBP, I got to speak to some named sophie. I asked her for status of my application & said that I will share my TRN. She said she did not want my TRN but the date on which I lodged my application. When I told her 13th March, she gave me the standard dialogue that 3 months is only an estimate. Processing time may go upto 4 months. So its back to square no 1. Humaara number kab aayega ?


----------



## samdam

Welcome_me said:


> After waiting for about 45 mins on my call to DIBP, I got to speak to some named sophie. I asked her for status of my application & said that I will share my TRN. She said she did not want my TRN but the date on which I lodged my application. When I told her 13th March, she gave me the standard dialogue that 3 months is only an estimate. Processing time may go upto 4 months. So its back to square no 1. Humaara number kab aayega ?


Wait dude, i have applied on 27th decemeber 2013, i recieved the same reply on email, on 21st may, what you are trying to say here?:hug:


----------



## sunnyC

Welcome_me said:


> After waiting for about 45 mins on my call to DIBP, I got to speak to some named sophie. I asked her for status of my application & said that I will share my TRN. She said she did not want my TRN but the date on which I lodged my application. When I told her 13th March, she gave me the standard dialogue that 3 months is only an estimate. Processing time may go upto 4 months. So its back to square no 1. Humaara number kab aayega ?


Did she tell you whether you have CO allocation or not? I lodged 14 Mar and so far I haven't received any news from them.


----------



## umeshinaz

*Any Financial Investment Advisor*

Friends,

I was told by the CO that quota is definitely a filter in addition to job code...there is nothing to do with timeline for high priority skill code....

Just wanted to check if there are any friends who have received grant in the last three months for Financial Investment Advisor code...

My timelines below....

Cheers mate.


----------



## mathota

Welcome_me said:


> After waiting for about 45 mins on my call to DIBP, I got to speak to some named sophie. I asked her for status of my application & said that I will share my TRN. She said she did not want my TRN but the date on which I lodged my application. When I told her 13th March, she gave me the standard dialogue that 3 months is only an estimate. Processing time may go upto 4 months. So its back to square no 1. Humaara number kab aayega ?


Hmm 4 months, Welcome_me you are in 4 month and did she say anything about CO as when they will be allocated?


----------



## SAMD_Oz

samdam said:


> Yes you are allowed, what may stop you, unless you don't have ISD on your phone and you are not in australia,
> 
> however they wont entertain your queries, as your agent is supposed to communicate with them at any given time, unless you fill up a form to stop doing so, which may take another 3-4 weeks,
> so basically, don't call, concentrate on your work.


Thank you Buddy...! 

It's very frustrating, as I do not know why the delay is, when DIBP is clearing the Dec backlogs.... Hoping for the best.

Good Luck

MD


----------



## Manan_20

umeshinaz said:


> Friends,
> 
> I was told by the CO that quota is definitely a filter in addition to job code...there is nothing to do with timeline for high priority skill code....
> 
> Just wanted to check if there are any friends who have received grant in the last three months for Financial Investment Advisor code...
> 
> My timelines below....
> 
> Cheers mate.


I know few FIA's who have applied in March they are all waiting for their grants. 
By looking at your timeline you should receive your Grant within a week. Lot of people of Nov Dec applicants are getting grants.

We have a big group of financial professionals on whatsapp. If you are interested PM me your number.


Manan


----------



## chiku2006

samdam said:


> Wait dude, i have applied on 27th decemeber 2013, i recieved the same reply on email, on 21st may, what you are trying to say here?:hug:


Samdam

I think you are going to get your visa today or latest by Monday. All Brisbane applicants especially from Dec / Jan are getting their grants and you are next in queue buddy...

All the best mate !!

Chiku


----------



## chiku2006

umeshinaz said:


> Friends,
> 
> I was told by the CO that quota is definitely a filter in addition to job code...there is nothing to do with timeline for high priority skill code....
> 
> Just wanted to check if there are any friends who have received grant in the last three months for Financial Investment Advisor code...
> 
> My timelines below....
> 
> Cheers mate.


Hey you haven't mentioned details of your medicals and PCC in your signature, would you mind updating your signatures...


----------



## alsamillan

Hi All,
For anyone interested...
I called on Monday, waited for 20 min, 30 min and then 1 hour because the call got dc twice. Same case as mentioned before, I asked when the COs would be allocated and she didn't know. She only mentioned they were working on applications lodged before March 1st and offered to send me an email with the priority schedules. I was hoping she would use her personal email so I could reply back with questions further on, but it was a no-reply mail. 
Hopefully things will improve by July.


----------



## gkkumar

Guys

Destination Melbourne
Date July 3rd
Cathay Pacific Airlines

cheers and good luck!!!

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Alnaibii

Does anyone know how many files are left unprocessed? Are there a few hundred or a few thousand?


----------



## ajaymannat

gkkumar said:


> Guys
> 
> Destination Melbourne
> Date July 3rd
> Cathay Pacific Airlines
> 
> cheers and good luck!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Now u are making me jealous
Lol
Good luck buddy 
Best wishes for life ahead


----------



## Welcome_me

samdam said:


> Wait dude, i have applied on 27th decemeber 2013, i recieved the same reply on email, on 21st may, what you are trying to say here?:hug:



Your's will come thru immediately. Take my word for it ! :first:. You will be lane: soon !!


----------



## Welcome_me

sunnyC said:


> Did she tell you whether you have CO allocation or not? I lodged 14 Mar and so far I haven't received any news from them.


Well when I asked her if CO has been allocated, she told me that she is not allowed to confirm status over the phone. I guess the best thing to do is wait till July for the flood of grants to flow !! eace:eace:


----------



## Welcome_me

mathota said:


> Hmm 4 months, Welcome_me you are in 4 month and did she say anything about CO as when they will be allocated?


No Mathota she didnt. But from her tone, it was clear that she was implying that I'll have to wait as they are processing applications received before mine. Patience is the key I guess. But the good thing is that July is not far away. They will have no other choice but to process the backlog applications. We'll juz have to relax till then. :tea:


----------



## kiranjetti

10 more days guys stay strong and keep your selfs occupied to combat all the negative feelings


----------



## decipline

gkkumar said:


> Guys Destination Melbourne Date July 3rd Cathay Pacific Airlines cheers and good luck!!! Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


That's Great Kumar

Nice to see you on board.

Very Very Good Luck for your new life in OZ land.
Keep visiting this forum dude. Will give support to all of us.

Good Luck
Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Guys
> 
> Destination Melbourne
> Date July 3rd
> Cathay Pacific Airlines
> 
> cheers and good luck!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


All the best kumar and have a wonderful life in Australia !!


----------



## sunnyboi

Alnaibii said:


> Does anyone know how many files are left unprocessed? Are there a few hundred or a few thousand?


Just guessing, but it should easily be few thousand. Grants left, few hundreds or even lesser.


----------



## man111

gkkumar said:


> Guys
> 
> Destination Melbourne
> Date July 3rd
> Cathay Pacific Airlines
> 
> cheers and good luck!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


All the Best. did you find a job? or planning to find a one? anyway good luck for your settlement.


----------



## gsingh

Hi Friends,

1. Under which option I should submit my Tax documents(form 16 and ITRs). 

2. Should I submit all my work related documents (pay slips, reference letters, appraisal letters, appointment letters, agreements, awards) under "work experience, overseas".


----------



## darbar1409

kiranjetti said:


> 10 more days guys stay strong and keep your selfs occupied to combat all the negative feelings


hey mate it's really hard to hold the nerves, each day passes like years yet the support on this forum is really helpful.


----------



## samdam

Alnaibii said:


> Does anyone know how many files are left unprocessed? Are there a few hundred or a few thousand?


Excuse me that doesn't matter it's a random process, many of them have got immediate grants, and some unfortunate beings are waiting :'(


----------



## darbar1409

gsingh said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 1. Under which option I should submit my Tax documents(form 16 and ITRs).
> 
> 2. Should I submit all my work related documents (pay slips, reference letters, appraisal letters, appointment letters, agreements, awards) under "work experience, overseas".


yes everthing comes under work experience overseas but u need to select appropriate category in the sub column before uploading.


----------



## gsingh

darbar1409 said:


> yes everthing comes under work experience overseas but u need to select appropriate category in the sub column before uploading.


Thanks dude,

What about tax documents.

Also I have submitted two files having space and "()" in file names. Is that fine?


----------



## samdam

hsizan said:


> When did u submitted ur last document anx where r u from?


April 7 2014 that was the PCC for signapore


----------



## raufafridi2003

If anyone of you with the pending grants wants to call CO then do it today because friday is a happy day just because everybody wait for weekend. I have seen in the previous posts that giving them a call worked out for few guys.


----------



## darbar1409

gsingh said:


> Thanks dude,
> 
> What about tax documents.
> 
> Also I have submitted two files having space and "()" in file names. Is that fine?


if it got uploaded than absolutly fine coz file name error only creates problem during uploading it and tax document as well is a proof of experience overseas.


----------



## samdam

chiku2006 said:


> Samdam
> 
> I think you are going to get your visa today or latest by Monday. All Brisbane applicants especially from Dec / Jan are getting their grants and you are next in queue buddy...
> 
> All the best mate !!
> 
> Chiku


Tathastu chiku, i mean amen!!


----------



## samdam

SAMD_Oz said:


> Thank you Buddy...!
> 
> It's very frustrating, as I do not know why the delay is, when DIBP is clearing the Dec backlogs.... Hoping for the best.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> MD


Oh i didnt know you lodged before i did


----------



## Alnaibii

sunnyboi said:


> Just guessing, but it should easily be few thousand. Grants left, few hundreds or even lesser.


I did a research.

Invitations issued in the last months:
- 670 - December 2013
- 630 January 2014
- 924 - February
- 1133 - March
- 537 - April
- 634 - May

I can assume half of Dec, Jan, Feb were granted. But still 1500 files are left on hold, and that's before March.

And I lodged middle of March, add another 500, and I have 2000 files queue. Sad to say, but I do not believe in Christmas in July anymore.


----------



## lovetosmack

Me too. I've been saying it would easily be August.


----------



## chiku2006

There are no grants today?? Its 5 PM in Australia !!


----------



## decipline

Friends

Thought crossed my mind. Sharing with you.
Presently DIBp clearing Nov and Dec Applicant till June End. 
Going by this trend :-
Jan applicants - by July End
Feb Applicants - By Aug End
March Aaplicant - By Sep end
April Applicant - by oct end
May - By nov end

Than again Christmas vacation of dec and half of Jan.

What will happen to start year applicants? And if many thousands are pending and once it gets cleared by first six montgs than again it will be same stand still situation as quota limit was never increased. it is only 28,850/- for next year.

Don't you think, DIBP shoul now inform us the realustic time line rather than eye washing by 3 months? It is not good to play with feelings of applicants.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sunnyboi

Alnaibii said:


> I did a research.
> 
> Invitations issued in the last months:
> - 670 - December 2013
> - 630 January 2014
> - 924 - February
> - 1133 - March
> - 537 - April
> - 634 - May
> 
> I can assume half of Dec, Jan, Feb were granted. But still 1500 files are left on hold, and that's before March.
> 
> And I lodged middle of March, add another 500, and I have 2000 files queue. Sad to say, but I do not believe in Christmas in July anymore.





lovetosmack said:


> Me too. I've been saying it would easily be August.


Yeah, we mid-March and later applicants need to chill out. Considering the numbers above, the general trend and a confirmation by someone who called DIBP, there will probably be no CO allocated for 4 months since the date of lodgement. We just have to consider the worst case scenario with respect to timeline. So, unless one's very well prepared, moving before September last week is ruled out. Lets get back to our books and polish our interview skills  If things don't gather speed in 2 weeks in July, time to move to a better job since it just makes sense to move only post February 2015


----------



## knightsword

I think i should join this club. Below is my time line: 

Visa Subclass 190: WA Applied EOI 15/11/2013, Visa lodged 24/12/2013 Medical and PCC Vietnam front uploaded. CO allocated 27/02/2014 asked for form 80. 04/03/2014: Form 80 submitted. 11/03/2014 another CO asked to fill in employment and education history in a table format. 12/03/2014 all answers submitted. Grant?????? 

Reply from one CO on 11/04/2014: 
"You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security or other checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time."

Reply from another CO on 02/06/2014:
"You will appreciate that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against the legal requirements set out in Australia’s immigration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies - and this can take a considerable length of time (at least 12 months in most cases)."

????????? Waiting ...........


----------



## decipline

sunnyboi said:


> Yeah, we mid-March and later applicants need to chill out. Considering the numbers above, the general trend and a confirmation by someone who called DIBP, there will probably be no CO allocated for 4 months since the date of lodgement. We just have to consider the worst case scenario with respect to timeline. So, unless one's very well prepared, moving before September last week is ruled out. Lets get back to our books and polish our interview skills  If things don't gather speed in 2 weeks in July, time to move to a better job since it just makes sense to move only post February 2015


will be very painful post july if Flood doesn't start.
Now, we don't expect Shower post july, It must be Flood Flood Flood

Enough is enough. Post July ............

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

knightsword said:


> I think i should join this club. Below is my time line: Visa Subclass 190: WA Applied EOI 15/11/2013, Visa lodged 24/12/2013 Medical and PCC Vietnam front uploaded. CO allocated 27/02/2014 asked for form 80. 04/03/2014: Form 80 submitted. 11/03/2014 another CO asked to fill in employment and education history in a table format. 12/03/2014 all answers submitted. Grant?????? Reply from one CO on 11/04/2014: "You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security or other checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time." Reply from another CO on 02/06/2014: "You will appreciate that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against the legal requirements set out in Australia’s immigration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies - and this can take a considerable length of time (at least 12 months in most cases)." ????????? Waiting ...........


welcome aboard friend.

are you from high risk country?
CO email seems like external checks.
Don't sure though.
good luck

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## lovetosmack

decipline said:


> will be very painful post july if Flood doesn't start.
> Now, we don't expect Shower post july, It must be Flood Flood Flood
> 
> Enough is enough. Post July ............
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Heh.. calm down !!! You will get the flood.

My guess is:
Applicants till June 2014 - Will be processed latest by Oct 2014
Applicants from July 2015 - DIBP will try to maintain its timelines at least for the new batch i.e. by Oct 2014.

So, everyone before June 2014 might get it latest by Oct 2014. Plan accordingly.

BTW, can you update your entry here - http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


----------



## gkkumar

I strongly believe that things will pick up at a rapid pace from July. DIBP would definitely try to catch up with delivery of the grants per their timelines.. Grants were granted within minutes of everything was OK. The only thing which is stopping them now is the quota which ends in June 

Brace up yourself for surprisingly early grants. 

Good luck guys..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Alnaibii

Thank you for trying to cheer us up


----------



## decipline

gkkumar said:


> I strongly believe that things will pick up at a rapid pace from July. DIBP would definitely try to catch up with delivery of the grants per their timelines.. Grants were granted within minutes of everything was OK. The only thing which is stopping them now is the quota which ends in June Brace up yourself for surprisingly early grants. Good luck guys.. Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


thanks Kumar bro for cheering up

but suprisingly early grabts ???????
they have suprised all of us by delay 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## knightsword

decipline said:


> welcome aboard friend.
> 
> are you from high risk country?
> CO email seems like external checks.
> Don't sure though.
> good luck
> 
> I am from Vietnam. Is it in the list of high risk countries?


----------



## hsizan

My hopes are raised high high high with evwry grant of dec applicant....rushing towards mobile everytime it beeps


----------



## Alnaibii

hsizan said:


> My hopes are raised high high high with evwry grant of dec applicant....rushing towards mobile everytime it beeps


Hold your horses, or you'll get a heart condition


----------



## umeshinaz

chiku2006 said:


> Hey you haven't mentioned details of your medicals and PCC in your signature, would you mind updating your signatures...


All was front loaded and completed in December.... got stuck due to Foreign PCC in Feb...which was submitted too on March 1st week...

Cheers.


----------



## raufafridi2003

Hi all
I'll be sleeping on the weekend for doing nothing so please don't disturb me for the next two days.

Your Most Wanted
DIBP


----------



## MilanPS

Guys,

Called DIBP this morning and a phone got disconnected thrice before getting connected and the long awaited and painful wait ended up being even more painful when the lady said that my visa application date (15-Mar-2014) is little ahead of what has been tagged as in-progress, i.e.; all 190 applications before 04-Mar-2014. 

This clearly means that all 190 folks who have filed the visa application on or before 04-March-2014 have been assigned a CO and their applications are being processed, irrespective of whether one has or hasn't been contacted by a CO. 

Looking at the luck of few mates who called DIBP and found that their cases were already being worked on and eventually ended up with a grant real quick, I'd strongly recommend the 190 folks who have filed their applications before 04-Mar-2014 to call DIBP and check, who knows you get your grant with just a call.

All said, but remember to be extremely polite & courteous, if you are not, you might end up not getting it another 6 months too ...


----------



## samdam

MilanPS said:


> Guys,
> 
> Called DIBP this morning and a phone got disconnected thrice before getting connected and the long awaited and painful wait ended up being even more painful when the lady said that my visa application date (15-Mar-2014) is little ahead of what has been tagged as in-progress, i.e.; all 190 applications before 04-Mar-2014.
> 
> This clearly means that all 190 folks who have filed the visa application on or before 04-March-2014 have been assigned a CO and their applications are being processed, irrespective of whether one has or hasn't been contacted by a CO.
> 
> Looking at the luck of few mates who called DIBP and found that their cases were already being worked on and eventually ended up with a grant real quick, I'd strongly recommend the 190 folks who have filed their applications before 04-Mar-2014 to call DIBP and check, who knows you get your grant with just a call.
> 
> All said, but remember to be extremely polite & courteous, if you are not, you might end up not getting it another 6 months too ...


Dude relax, enjoy your weekend, they are clearing there nov december applications, so at this rate you can imagine, where would a march application would go, however things are expected to speed up in july, just enjoy this phase man


----------



## samdam

gkkumar said:


> I strongly believe that things will pick up at a rapid pace from July. DIBP would definitely try to catch up with delivery of the grants per their timelines.. Grants were granted within minutes of everything was OK. The only thing which is stopping them now is the quota which ends in June
> 
> Brace up yourself for surprisingly early grants.
> 
> Good luck guys..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


I believe they already are sped up, seeing as many as 3 grants in a day from 2 grants a week, isn't it sped up?


----------



## mmn

I just want to thank all of you from the deep core of my heart who congratulated me on my Grant.....:yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:

also pray for those who are waiting patiently for the golden email. Hence i would like to urge to those who passed only some weeks/months after lodging not to panic and better not inquire frequently as, if CO stays busy giving answers they will have less time for processing. only those has significant time lapse like 6+ months may consider a knock.

Again i have seen that there is no rule at all for the grant sequence....later applicants getting grants earlier.....not only me, none knows why......yet we try to find a reason or logic for that.


the only logic i still believe that Australia needs skilled people like us and once we got he invitation gys.....it's there for us. keep smiling, it will be yours soon( at least this mental counseling worked for me to wait longer period)...don't be paranoid!! :nono::nono::nono:

BTW my IED is end of Janyary 2015


----------



## mmn

samdam said:


> Heartiest congrats bro! You made my day as well! Now I will have renewed hope for the day:loco:


i hope your number is next mate.....


----------



## mmn

chiku2006 said:


> Insha allah we all will get grants, its just a matter of time !!!
> 
> All the best mate and thanks for your good wishes !


yeah mate......pls dont lose hope. :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## SAMD_Oz

samdam said:


> Oh i didnt know you lodged before i did


Yes I did buddy, but we both are waiting layball: Two unlucky guys applied for 190 visa from the same Country (SG). Keep in touch...


----------



## rajforu86

askmohit said:


> Hey Raj, that is so cool.... Nice to see your grant.... though I am still waiting for mine...  congrats dude...
> 
> and I remember you


Hi askmohit

Thanks a lot..wish you to get the same news soon. Hope all will get grant very soon.
Raj


----------



## darbar1409

A nice week past with lots of grants so the guys who got their grants this week go for a rockon parties this week end and the ppl waiting for grants lets chill out with the hope of the upcoming week to give us the good news.
See you all on monday till than take care, bye.


----------



## chiku2006

darbar1409 said:


> A nice week past with lots of grants so the guys who got their grants this week go for a rockon parties this week end and the ppl waiting for grants lets chill out with the hope of the upcoming week to give us the good news.
> See you all on monday till than take care, bye.


Bye buddy and have a wonderful weekend !!


----------



## Reena.Saj

Hi All..

Happy to inform that our VISA 190 (NSW) granted on 18-JUN-2014


----------



## Santhosh.15

Reena.Saj said:


> Hi All..
> 
> Happy to inform that our VISA 190 (NSW) granted on 18-JUN-2014


Congrats....Good luck.


----------



## sunnyboi

Reena.Saj said:


> Hi All..
> 
> Happy to inform that our VISA 190 (NSW) granted on 18-JUN-2014


That's a really long wait! Congratulations!!  When are you flying?


----------



## raufafridi2003

Reena.Saj said:


> Hi All..
> 
> Happy to inform that our VISA 190 (NSW) granted on 18-JUN-2014


Congratulation buddy. Its good to see that at least DIBP is giving some grants. Best of luck


----------



## samdam

Reena.Saj said:


> Hi All..
> 
> Happy to inform that our VISA 190 (NSW) granted on 18-JUN-2014


That's cool 

Heartiest congrats


----------



## samdam

sunnyboi said:


> That's a really long wait! Congratulations!!  When are you flying?


Remeber Team 34 got dissolved


----------



## TheExpatriate

samdam said:


> Remeber Team 34 got dissolved


says who? It is currently handling my case


----------



## decipline

Reena.Saj said:


> Hi All.. Happy to inform that our VISA 190 (NSW) granted on 18-JUN-2014


many congrats

enjoy now. must be happiest week end 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## samdam

TheExpatriate said:


> says who? It is currently handling my case


Ok mail them and check for yourself


----------



## TheExpatriate

samdam said:


> Ok mail them and check for yourself


I just did last Saturday and got a response from T34


----------



## ssadiq

Reena.Saj said:


> Hi All..
> 
> Happy to inform that our VISA 190 (NSW) granted on 18-JUN-2014


Congratulations  all the best!


----------



## Pame

Congrats, for all with the grants..


----------



## Happybets

Reena.Saj said:


> Hi All..
> 
> Happy to inform that our VISA 190 (NSW) granted on 18-JUN-2014


Congrats and all the best.


----------



## hsizan

samdam said:


> Ok mail them and check for yourself


Yes i tried to send them email three time in last week but got response from gsmbrisbane...was worried...do u know how can we contact CO now?


----------



## hsizan

Reena.Saj said:


> Hi All..
> 
> Happy to inform that our VISA 190 (NSW) granted on 18-JUN-2014


Hey congrats..hope we get ours soon

Which tteam handled ur case


----------



## chiku2006

Reena.Saj said:


> Hi All..
> 
> Happy to inform that our VISA 190 (NSW) granted on 18-JUN-2014


Congrats for the grant !!

May I please request you to share your timeline for users like me who are using hand held devices...


----------



## deepu

Congrats to those who got their much awaited GRANTS...... hats off to those waiting patiently for ages for their outcome.... hopefully everyone will be on-board soon..... God Luck to everyone.....

GOD BLESS ALL............


----------



## Johanna Ng

I applied for this visa at the end of December 2013. Surely I'll get this thing soon. I would think being onshore would speed things along but probably not. Haven't heard a peep from immigration since March. 

Fantastic news for those who have received their grants! Good luck!


----------



## chiku2006

Johanna Ng said:


> I applied for this visa at the end of December 2013. Surely I'll get this thing soon. I would think being onshore would speed things along but probably not. Haven't heard a peep from immigration since March.
> 
> Fantastic news for those who have received their grants! Good luck!


You havent received it as yet??? Thats surprising !!

Onshore application moves much faster than offshore. .. plesse call up your CO or send an email... your case has been allocated to which team? I am curious to know the reason of delay..


----------



## lovetosmack

Johanna Ng said:


> I applied for this visa at the end of December 2013. Surely I'll get this thing soon. I would think being onshore would speed things along but probably not. Haven't heard a peep from immigration since March.
> 
> Fantastic news for those who have received their grants! Good luck!


Yes Johanna.. You should call up DIBP. Do you have a CO allocated yet? Which team?


----------



## Johanna Ng

chiku2006 said:


> You havent received it as yet??? Thats surprising !!
> 
> Onshore application moves much faster than offshore. .. plesse call up your CO or send an email... your case has been allocated to which team? I am curious to know the reason of delay..



Team 34 Brisbane. I thought case officers don't respond to requests for status updates.

I too would love to know why it has taken so long. Surely I'm not the only though though.


----------



## lovetosmack

Johanna Ng said:


> Team 34 Brisbane. I thought case officers don't respond to requests for status updates.
> 
> I too would love to know why it has taken so long. Surely I'm not the only though though.


Have you provided all the required docs including medicals and Pcc? If yes, a call to your co tomorrow should definitely get you a grant, based on the trend we see.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Johanna Ng said:


> Team 34 Brisbane. I thought case officers don't respond to requests for status updates.
> 
> I too would love to know why it has taken so long. Surely I'm not the only though though.


Team 34 is very responsive to emails and phone calls btw


----------



## Johanna Ng

lovetosmack said:


> Yes Johanna.. You should call up DIBP. Do you have a CO allocated yet? Which team?


Yes I have a case officer. Since February.


----------



## Johanna Ng

lovetosmack said:


> Have you provided all the required docs including medicals and Pcc? If yes, a call to your co tomorrow should definitely get you a grant, based on the trend we see.


All documents including police checks and medicals were submitted in March.


----------



## Johanna Ng

TheExpatriate said:


> Team 34 is very responsive to emails and phone calls btw


Excellent. Will call tomorrow and see what they're up to.


----------



## chiku2006

Johanna Ng said:


> All documents including police checks and medicals were submitted in March.


BTW, Most of the grants during the last week were from team 34 Brisbane...


----------



## TheExpatriate

Johanna Ng said:


> All documents including police checks and medicals were submitted in March.


Were they requested by the CO?


----------



## Johanna Ng

chiku2006 said:


> BTW, Most of the grants during the last week were from team 34 Brisbane...


Yes, I've noticed that. Is that any real indication of them finally getting their act together though? Nevertheless I'll ring tomorrow to find out.


----------



## Johanna Ng

TheExpatriate said:


> Were they requested by the CO?


The medicals, yes. The police checks, no. I have front loaded that along with my other documents.


----------



## ahmedkhoja

Hi all

Does anyone have an idea about the number of 190 cases which are in backlog?


----------



## Santhosh.15

ahmedkhoja said:


> Hi all
> 
> Does anyone have an idea about the number of 190 cases which are in backlog?


Not sure about specific numbers, but some are awaiting as early as November 2013, hence it is safe to say backlog of (not so) good 5-6 months.

I wonder if quota for 2014-2015 can sustain till Dec, sadly.


----------



## ahmedkhoja

Santhosh.15 said:


> Not sure about specific numbers, but some are awaiting as early as November 2013, hence it is safe to say backlog of (not so) good 5-6 months.
> 
> I wonder if quota for 2014-2015 can sustain till Dec, sadly.


Thanks Santhosh

The reason I ask is whether we, the applicants already in queue will get the visas as well or will quota run out before that. I remember someone had posted a link to sone documents few months back which showed the exact backlog of 190 applicants when the ongoing program year had opened and was wondering if there is any updated document.


----------



## MTR1986

Hi,

I am a new member of this forum although have been keeping an eye on the posts for last one month. I would like to share my timeline as below:

	Received Assessment result on 30th December 2013
	Submitted EOI on 5th Jan 2014
	Received Invitation from SA on 30th Jan 2014
	Lodged Application on 6th March 2014
	CO allocated on 24th March 2014
	Submitted Medical and PCC on 16th May 2014
	Passing days with loads of tension since then….

The discussions of this forum gave me some light on the situation going on at DIBP and from the website of DIBP came to know that applications submitted till 4th March are under process. But how did I then get my CO although I lodged my application on 6th March? Again, there was an inquiry at my office on 1st June 2014 from the Embassy of Australia in Dhaka Bangladesh. What does this indicate? Is my application is being processed? In that case I should have been knocked by the CO in early June but I didn’t get any response. 

Can anyone explain what might have been going on with my application? 

However, I found some posts telling that the flood-get for 190 will open from 1st July and there will be a shower of grant after that. Hope this happens with all of us. I wish you all good luck and please pray for me as well.


----------



## Alnaibii

ahmedkhoja said:


> Hi all
> 
> Does anyone have an idea about the number of 190 cases which are in backlog?


few days ago I posted this

Invitations issued in the last months:
- 670 - December 2013
- 630 January 2014
- 924 - February
- 1133 - March
- 537 - April
- 634 - May

I can assume half of Dec, Jan, Feb were granted. But still 1500 files are left on hold, and that's before March.


----------



## chiku2006

Guys

Tomorrow is the last week of June 14... lets see what happens during this week and what july has in store for all of us!!

All the best guys !!


----------



## chiku2006

Alnaibii said:


> few days ago I posted this
> 
> Invitations issued in the last months:
> - 670 - December 2013
> - 630 January 2014
> - 924 - February
> - 1133 - March
> - 537 - April
> - 634 - May
> 
> I can assume half of Dec, Jan, Feb were granted. But still 1500 files are left on hold, and that's before March.


Its a good analysis. However, figure of 1500 files is a mere speculation. No one knows how many files are pending... only DIBP knows about it.


----------



## darbar1409

MTR1986 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a new member of this forum although have been keeping an eye on the posts for last one month. I would like to share my timeline as below:
> 
> 	Received Assessment result on 30th December 2013
> 	Submitted EOI on 5th Jan 2014
> 	Received Invitation from SA on 30th Jan 2014
> 	Lodged Application on 6th March 2014
> 	CO allocated on 24th March 2014
> 	Submitted Medical and PCC on 16th May 2014
> 	Passing days with loads of tension since then….
> 
> The discussions of this forum gave me some light on the situation going on at DIBP and from the website of DIBP came to know that applications submitted till 4th March are under process. But how did I then get my CO although I lodged my application on 6th March? Again, there was an inquiry at my office on 1st June 2014 from the Embassy of Australia in Dhaka Bangladesh. What does this indicate? Is my application is being processed? In that case I should have been knocked by the CO in early June but I didn’t get any response.
> 
> Can anyone explain what might have been going on with my application?
> 
> However, I found some posts telling that the flood-get for 190 will open from 1st July and there will be a shower of grant after that. Hope this happens with all of us. I wish you all good luck and please pray for me as well.



You seem to be most lucky march applicant buddy so cheer up.
If your employer got verification call and if everything got verified than you just need to wait for fresh quota.
Yet I or my employer has not got any verification call :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: so it seems DIBP is much interested in your profile and wants you onboard opcorn: at the earliest.

Can you please share you occupation code and Processing team details for our better understanding.


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> Guys
> 
> Tomorrow is the last week of June 14... lets see what happens during this week and what july has in store for all of us!!
> 
> All the best guys !!



God Please give us grant ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## ssadiq

darbar1409 said:


> God Please give us grant ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:


Amen


----------



## Santhosh.15

chiku2006 said:


> Its a good analysis. However, figure of 1500 files is a mere speculation. No one knows how many files are pending... only DIBP knows about it.



Thats right Chiku bhai.

But, Kudos to Alanaibii for pulling out that data to put things in perspective.

Having said that, we will not be able to derive any conclusion out of this with respect to numbers as they are mere Invitations, as we are aware, in many cases, candidates do apply for 189 and 190 as well later choose to opt 189, other instances, some may have not even filed visas yet, thus heightening complexities surrounding calcuations and assumptions.

However, Our friend Alanaibii's data does give us an indication and a sense on the prevailing scenario.

Good luck to all 190'ers, Trust by the end of July, atleast till Feb applicants will be cleared, not being pessimistic, but better be prepared for the worst as well although we all hope for the best.

Cheers.

Santhosh


----------



## darbar1409

Had a nice weekend Driving all the way to Rajasthan for sipping some beer with friends.

Now again pulled up the socks for welcoming the new week with all the Hopes.


----------



## almasforever

Does anyone has information of what kind of verification happens from the employer? 
Any information available is welcomed


----------



## rajfirst

Any grants today???


----------



## samdam

hsizan said:


> Yes i tried to send them email three time in last week but got response from gsmbrisbane...was worried...do u know how can we contact CO now?


I think the new email id is [email protected], mention all the details as you used mention earlier!

Now you have multiple cos handling your case, so you may receive more than one email from them as I received 2 emails


----------



## rifatja

*About point test advice*

Hi

I have little complexity on visa process, please share your idea.

I applied for 190 visa. On skill assessment stage, I requested point test advice. but I receive opinion on my current job. Job with earlier than 5 years but within 10 years were not mentioned in point test advice, even though no comment.

Unfortunately, realizing my experience relevant to nominated profession, I lodge the final application and now asked for point test opinion that appear negative on reassessment. Yet I am arguing with them but worried about the consequence.


If I cannot manage to get it positive, what would be the result?

Please shade some light.

Regards

Jalal


----------



## manmvk

Reena.Saj said:


> Hi All..
> 
> Happy to inform that our VISA 190 (NSW) granted on 18-JUN-2014


Congratulation !! All the very best...


----------



## Sauib

hi all,

need to contact with CO about the application status. we tried both GSM team33 and GSM Brisbane email address but both the time they reply same response "Enquiries about cases will not be responded to from this mailbox"

please help us.


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

rifatja said:


> Hi
> 
> I have little complexity on visa process, please share your idea.
> 
> I applied for 190 visa. On skill assessment stage, I requested point test advice. but I receive opinion on my current job. Job with earlier than 5 years but within 10 years were not mentioned in point test advice, even though no comment.
> 
> Unfortunately, realizing my experience relevant to nominated profession, I lodge the final application and now asked for point test opinion that appear negative on reassessment. Yet I am arguing with them but worried about the consequence.
> 
> 
> If I cannot manage to get it positive, what would be the result?
> 
> Please shade some light.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jalal


Hi friend which assessing body r u talking about? If it is vetassess than there are two things.
1 If you hv gone for points test advice for your employment, then u must only claim points according to vetassess advice.
2 if you hv only applied for skill assessment where vetassess only assess yr employment for last 5 years from the date of application, then it's a tricky situation. If yr degree is relevant to your skill, than in my opinion u claim points for your entire experience.
Hope this helps.
If u can send me your vetassess assessment will be able to give precise answer.


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

:fingerscrossed:One thing I have noticed on DIBP website, that they are spot on in delivering numbers. Means they will deliver 28850 for current year by hook or a crook. lets assume hypothetically there r still 50 place left to quota target, And they hv to finish that this week. My guess we will see more grants than any other weeks in this few days.


----------



## SS70011005

*Big Trouble!!!!*

Hi Guys,

I am in a big trouble I think. There is a new update on DIBP website on skills assessment -

*From 1 July 2014, if a skills assessment is mandatory as part of a visa application, that assessment will only be valid for a period of three years from the date of issue, unless a shorter validity period is specified on the assessment.

A skills assessment must be valid at the time of lodgement for the following visas:

Direct Entry stream of the Employer Nominated Scheme (subclass 186) visa
Direct Entry stream of the Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (subclass 187) visa
Graduate Work stream of the Temporary Graduate (subclass 485) visa.
A skills assessment must be valid at the time of invitation to apply through SkillSelect for the following visas:

Skilled—Independent (subclass 189) visa
Skilled—Nominated (subclass 190) visa
Skilled Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa.*

Now my assessment was done in November 2010 and as per CPA my assessment is valid through November 2015. This is a completely new rule and I hope this does not apply in my case as at the time of application there was no such condition for skills assessment. No CO has been allocated yet and I believe it will be done only in July for new financial year. 

My fear is that they may reject my assessment post application due to this new rule. Anybody on this forum who's in the same situation?? Your views will be highly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## rifatja

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> Hi friend which assessing body r u talking about? If it is vetassess than there are two things.
> 1 If you hv gone for points test advice for your employment, then u must only claim points according to vetassess advice.
> 2 if you hv only applied for skill assessment where vetassess only assess yr employment for last 5 years from the date of application, then it's a tricky situation. If yr degree is relevant to your skill, than in my opinion u claim points for your entire experience.
> Hope this helps.
> If u can send me your vetassess assessment will be able to give precise answer.


Thanks Bhavin,

Yes It is vetassess. Exactly if they made opinion in my original assessment, I could perhaps think differently. 

Yes I'v gone for point for employment. They are trying to said that MSc. in Chemistry is not relevant to the nominated profession of Environmental research scientist!!!!!
if this education is relevant, then they could give positive opinion. Amazing to me.
nominated profession "task include " studying and analysing pollution, atmospheric condition, demographic characteristics, ecology, mineral, soil and water sample.

these analysis highly related to the chemistry field and I have had relevant duties in that job for which I want to claim point.


I dont understand how to send you my results.

Thanks again.

Jalal


----------



## lovetosmack

SS70011005 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in a big trouble I think. There is a new update on DIBP website on skills assessment -
> 
> *From 1 July 2014, *
> 
> My fear is that they may reject my assessment post application due to this new rule. Anybody on this forum who's in the same situation?? Your views will be highly appreciated. Thank you.


It's clearly stated *'From 1st July'*. Don't worry. Moreover all rules that apply are those that exist during your visa application, not after that. 

* What is the expiry date mentioned on your assessment ?


----------



## Sauib

Sauib said:


> hi all,
> 
> need to contact with CO about the application status. we tried both GSM team33 and GSM Brisbane email address but both the time they reply same response "Enquiries about cases will not be responded to from this mailbox"
> 
> please help us.


any body knows how to contact CO in this days.. Please help us


----------



## SS70011005

lovetosmack said:


> It's clearly stated *'From 1st July'*. Don't worry. Moreover all rules that apply are those that exist during your visa application, not after that.
> 
> * What is the expiry date mentioned on your assessment ?


My assessment does not have any expiry date. However, I checked with CPA and they informed me that my assessment is valid through 24 November, 2015.

Also, as per the EOI Guide that I received from state mentioned *"Please make sure that your skills assessment has an expiry date or is still valid. Not all assessing authorities provide skills assessments with an expiry date. If it doesn’t have a date, then the time period is infinite. If it has expired, a new assessment must be obtained."*

Hence, on the day of my invitation and the application there was no such rule.. so I should not worry .. correct??


----------



## MTR1986

darbar1409 said:


> You seem to be most lucky march applicant buddy so cheer up.
> If your employer got verification call and if everything got verified than you just need to wait for fresh quota.
> Yet I or my employer has not got any verification call :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: so it seems DIBP is much interested in your profile and wants you onboard opcorn: at the earliest.
> 
> Can you please share you occupation code and Processing team details for our better understanding.


Thanks a lot for your reply. My occupation code is 4117-Community Worker. My case, so far I guess, is being handled by T4 Adelaide because in the email sent by my agent with request from CO for medical showed that the CO is from T4 Adelaide. 

I have one more confusion. I opened an individual account on immiaccount to see the progress of my file but didn't inform my agent about it. After logging in the account I found that both Medical and 'Character Certificate' are on 'Requested' status not 'Received' while all other documents are being displayed as 'Received'. What does that mean? Has my CO not downloaded those yet?

Many thanks and kind regards,


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

well I have been thinking something these past few weeks. if they have a quota of around 28000 visas for one year then on average they award 571 visas every weeks (49 weeks every year). and let say about 10% of the applicant are on this forum which i think is a slight exaggeration then we should be seeing about 50 grants every week from july onward. so let see what happens. and for those who have the experience of working in Govt sector I think that it will not just stat raining visas. they will do some internal processing, probably see the pending application, set a time line to get rid of them at earliest, along with the applications that pile up during that time. and keep the planning levels in limits. so things will more but acceleration will be slow. just an opinion.


----------



## kiranjetti

7 day of testing times lets all stay strong and occupied guys ....good times are just close by ...


----------



## raufafridi2003

SS70011005 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in a big trouble I think. There is a new update on DIBP website on skills assessment -
> 
> From 1 July 2014, if a skills assessment is mandatory as part of a visa application, that assessment will only be valid for a period of three years from the date of issue, unless a shorter validity period is specified on the assessment.
> 
> A skills assessment must be valid at the time of lodgement for the following visas:
> 
> Direct Entry stream of the Employer Nominated Scheme (subclass 186) visa
> Direct Entry stream of the Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (subclass 187) visa
> Graduate Work stream of the Temporary Graduate (subclass 485) visa.
> A skills assessment must be valid at the time of invitation to apply through SkillSelect for the following visas:
> 
> Skilled&#151;Independent (subclass 189) visa
> Skilled&#151;Nominated (subclass 190) visa
> Skilled Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa.
> 
> Now my assessment was done in November 2010 and as per CPA my assessment is valid through November 2015. This is a completely new rule and I hope this does not apply in my case as at the time of application there was no such condition for skills assessment. No CO has been allocated yet and I believe it will be done only in July for new financial year.
> 
> My fear is that they may reject my assessment post application due to this new rule. Anybody on this forum who's in the same situation?? Your views will be highly appreciated. Thank you.


Hello my friend
If you don't mind, can you please share the link of the informtion you have mentioned.
Thanks


----------



## chiku2006

There was no grant today???


----------



## sunnyboi

SS70011005 said:


> .
> 
> Now my assessment was done in November 2010 and as per CPA my assessment is valid through November 2015. This is a completely new rule and I hope this does not apply in my case as at the time of application there was no such condition for skills assessment. No CO has been allocated yet and I believe it will be done only in July for new financial year.
> 
> My fear is that they may reject my assessment post application due to this new rule. Anybody on this forum who's in the same situation?? Your views will be highly appreciated. Thank you.


If it's valid till 2015 why are you scared? In case the CO asks for this information, I guess you can officially provide this. So relax 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## sunnyboi

chiku2006 said:


> There was no grant today???


Maybe there is. Few people report back late and some decide not to let us know 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## TheExpatriate

sunnyboi said:


> and some decide not to let us know
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Like we say in Egypt ...... "they invite me when they have a funeral and forget about me when they have a wedding"


----------



## chiku2006

TheExpatriate said:


> Like we say in Egypt ...... "they invite me when they have a funeral and forget about me when they have a wedding"


Hahaha very true !!


----------



## samdam

SS70011005 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in a big trouble I think. There is a new update on DIBP website on skills assessment -
> 
> *From 1 July 2014, if a skills assessment is mandatory as part of a visa application, that assessment will only be valid for a period of three years from the date of issue, unless a shorter validity period is specified on the assessment.
> 
> A skills assessment must be valid at the time of lodgement for the following visas:
> 
> Direct Entry stream of the Employer Nominated Scheme (subclass 186) visa
> Direct Entry stream of the Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (subclass 187) visa
> Graduate Work stream of the Temporary Graduate (subclass 485) visa.
> A skills assessment must be valid at the time of invitation to apply through SkillSelect for the following visas:
> 
> Skilled—Independent (subclass 189) visa
> Skilled—Nominated (subclass 190) visa
> Skilled Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa.*
> 
> Now my assessment was done in November 2010 and as per CPA my assessment is valid through November 2015. This is a completely new rule and I hope this does not apply in my case as at the time of application there was no such condition for skills assessment. No CO has been allocated yet and I believe it will be done only in July for new financial year.
> 
> My fear is that they may reject my assessment post application due to this new rule. Anybody on this forum who's in the same situation?? Your views will be highly appreciated. Thank you.


Not applicable to you as you already applied, the rule is applicable to those who will apply from 1st july 2014


----------



## Hunter85

so guys I sent an e mail to my agent regarding 190 status and how was it last year. What can I expect after 1st of July.

She said this kind of halt never happened before and in the past the only issue was the quotas for the invitations where some applicants were waiting for July for the quotas to be refreshed. Looking at the situation I dont expect anything good after july. I think there is something going on but they just simply dont want to share it with us and they are simply putting the stress on limited places.

The number of grants are determined by number of invites and please dont tell me that some people are applying with their partners and their grandparents because this situation also applies to 189 ers and as you can see they are getting grants fast.

I believe they might have some technical issue or some kind of administrative issue on 190s.


----------



## sendshaz

Hunter85 said:


> so guys I sent an e mail to my agent regarding 190 status and how was it last year. What can I expect after 1st of July.
> 
> She said this kind of halt never happened before and in the past the only issue was the quotas for the invitations where some applicants were waiting for July for the quotas to be refreshed. Looking at the situation I dont expect anything good after july. I think there is something going on but they just simply dont want to share it with us and they are simply putting the stress on limited places.
> 
> The number of grants are determined by number of invites and please dont tell me that some people are applying with their partners and their grandparents because this situation also applies to 189 ers and as you can see they are getting grants fast.
> 
> I believe they might have some technical issue or some kind of administrative issue on 190s.


yes........true


----------



## TheExpatriate

Hunter85 said:


> so guys I sent an e mail to my agent regarding 190 status and how was it last year. What can I expect after 1st of July.
> 
> She said this kind of halt never happened before and in the past the only issue was the quotas for the invitations where some applicants were waiting for July for the quotas to be refreshed. Looking at the situation I dont expect anything good after july. I think there is something going on but they just simply dont want to share it with us and they are simply putting the stress on limited places.
> 
> The number of grants are determined by number of invites and please dont tell me that some people are applying with their partners and their grandparents because this situation also applies to 189 ers and as you can see they are getting grants fast.
> 
> I believe they might have some technical issue or some kind of administrative issue on 190s.


Relax man ..... live ur life........ make ur weekends busy ....... have some activity to look up to ..... and soon you will get it


----------



## Santhosh.15

TheExpatriate said:


> Like we say in Egypt ...... "they invite me when they have a funeral and forget about me when they have a wedding"


Good one mate


----------



## rajfirst

*190 Applicants*


----------



## TheExpatriate

rajfirst said:


>


I wholeheartedly LOL'ed


----------



## Sauib

Sauib said:


> any body knows how to contact CO in this days.. Please help us


please help us... :boom:


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

rifatja said:


> Thanks Bhavin,
> 
> Yes It is vetassess. Exactly if they made opinion in my original assessment, I could perhaps think differently.
> 
> Yes I'v gone for point for employment. They are trying to said that MSc. in Chemistry is not relevant to the nominated profession of Environmental research scientist!!!!!
> if this education is relevant, then they could give positive opinion. Amazing to me.
> nominated profession "task include " studying and analysing pollution, atmospheric condition, demographic characteristics, ecology, mineral, soil and water sample.
> 
> these analysis highly related to the chemistry field and I have had relevant duties in that job for which I want to claim point.
> 
> 
> I dont understand how to send you my results.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Jalal


Will PM you my mail ID you send me in mail.


----------



## Alnaibii

I waited 100 days for NSW Nomination. Today is the 100th day since I lodged the visa. 
I still cannot believe everything is taking so long.


----------



## chiku2006

Alnaibii said:


> I waited 100 days for NSW Nomination. Today is the 100th day since I lodged the visa.
> I still cannot believe everything is taking so long.


For me its been 120 days today since I lodged my visa.

Looking at 189 makes me wonder whats wrong with 190, why is it moving at a snail's pace... but I look at the brighyer side now, 1/7 is just a week away and god willingly everything will fall in place !! Lets hope for thr best guys !


----------



## lovetosmack

:deadhorse::happy::sad::confused2::confused2:+1. Same here.... Coming to think of it, Of all the 190'ers we NSWs are the most unluckiest. Isn't it ?

3 months for ACS
3+ months for NSW
3+ Waiting for Visa.....

16th July will be 1 year after I started this process. Didn't eat, didn't sleep, didn't work... Yeah I meant "properly" !!!


----------



## rajfirst

Alnaibii said:


> I waited 100 days for NSW Nomination. Today is the 100th day since I lodged the visa.
> I still cannot believe everything is taking so long.



*130 Days from Lodgement....*

4 months, 10 days
11,232,000 seconds
187,200 minutes
3120 hours
130 days
18 weeks (rounded down)

*90 days from CO Allocation*

2 months, 29 days
7,776,000 seconds
129,600 minutes
2160 hours
90 days
12 weeks (rounded down)


----------



## lovetosmack

@ rajfirst: Can't stop laughing... ROFL...


----------



## chiku2006

lovetosmack said:


> @ rajfirst: Can't stop laughing... ROFL...


His sense of humor is full of animation and stills...


----------



## TheExpatriate

LMAO ....... Only if COs find out about this forum ..... LMAO


----------



## rajfirst

chiku2006 said:


> His sense of humor is full of animation and stills...


Let these giggles keep us alive till we get our grant guys 

We don't have any other option.


----------



## chiku2006

rajfirst said:


> Let these giggles keep us alive till we get our grant guys
> 
> We don't have any other option.


Sure thing dude !!


----------



## lovetosmack

samdam said:


> Not applicable to you as you already applied, the rule is applicable to those who will apply from 1st july 2014


@samdam, @jestin684: Why are you guys not calling up DIBP ? Or did you try already ? A call could make a difference to you guys as I see that you are a very few Dec applicants still waiting.


----------



## Santhosh.15

lovetosmack said:


> :deadhorse::happy::sad::confused2::confused2:+1. Same here.... Coming to think of it, Of all the 190'ers we NSWs are the most unluckiest. Isn't it ?
> 
> 3 months for ACS
> 3+ months for NSW
> 3+ Waiting for Visa.....
> 
> 16th July will be 1 year after I started this process. Didn't eat, didn't sleep, didn't work... Yeah I meant "properly" !!!


I sent my papers to Vetasses on 26th July. Yeah, in just about a month PR process anniversary is due !!! 

Advance anniversary wishes to Lovetosmack as well...Lolz

Cheers.


----------



## chiku2006

Johanna Ng said:


> Excellent. Will call tomorrow and see what they're up to.


Hey johanna

How are you doing?

Did you call your CO or DIBP to find the status? ?


----------



## sunnyboi

lovetosmack said:


> @samdam, @jestin684: Why are you guys not calling up DIBP ? Or did you try already ? A call could make a difference to you guys as I see that you are a very few Dec applicants still waiting.


Been wondering exercising this would help, in case it can be done from a different country : Freedom of information


----------



## TheExpatriate

sunnyboi said:


> Been wondering exercising this would help, in case it can be done from a different country : Freedom of information


this is pushing it way too far IMHO


----------



## chiku2006

TheExpatriate said:


> this is pushing it way too far IMHO


I agree, it will be way too much and I believe it will be for Aussies only.. please be patient dude!


----------



## hsizan

Sauib said:


> hi all,
> 
> need to contact with CO about the application status. we tried both GSM team33 and GSM Brisbane email address but both the time they reply same response "Enquiries about cases will not be responded to from this mailbox"
> 
> please help us.


Don worry they will reply from gsmbrisbane...i got reply after 4 days


----------



## lovetosmack

sunnyboi said:


> Been wondering exercising this would help, in case it can be done from a different country : Freedom of information


Unfortunately only Australian citizens can exercise it. Forget about it, we even cannot appeal against a rejection since we are offshore.


----------



## mamunvega

NO NO !! 

Its been 91 days since the eVISA lodgement...still no CO...


----------



## TheExpatriate

mamunvega said:


> NO NO !!
> 
> Its been 91 days since the eVISA lodgement...still no CO...


190 applicants post March 4th will not get a CO before the new fiscal year. Hang in there it's only one more week !


----------



## hsizan

MTR1986 said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply. My occupation code is 4117-Community Worker. My case, so far I guess, is being handled by T4 Adelaide because in the email sent by my agent with request from CO for medical showed that the CO is from T4 Adelaide.
> 
> I have one more confusion. I opened an individual account on immiaccount to see the progress of my file but didn't inform my agent about it. After logging in the account I found that both Medical and 'Character Certificate' are on 'Requested' status not 'Received' while all other documents are being displayed as 'Received'. What does that mean? Has my CO not downloaded those yet?
> 
> Many thanks and kind regards,


Just see if ""organize ur health ecams link is replace by "no health examination is required fpr this person". If so yhen it means medical has been ipdsted..dat requested status is system glitch...u can wait for a week n then ask ur CO abt it


----------



## sunnyboi

TheExpatriate said:


> this is pushing it way too far IMHO





chiku2006 said:


> I agree, it will be way too much and I believe it will be for Aussies only.. please be patient dude!





lovetosmack said:


> Unfortunately only Australian citizens can exercise it. Forget about it, we even cannot appeal against a rejection since we are offshore.


If it was possible from another country, applicants who have been waiting since December can probably give it a shot. Not Feb and later


----------



## raufafridi2003

I think there was no grant today...DIBP you still sleeping..Come on have a warm up before we all get into July...


----------



## mamunvega

DIBP is sleeping on our files... they might wake up in December and say, Hey this is my Holiday Month !! I don't wanna work, therefore, they would spend another month January in long holiday ....then they might think to process and Grant a final Letter....lol

Can't stop laughing at myself, what a pathetic situation, it is....


----------



## sunnyboi

mamunvega said:


> DIBP is sleeping on our files... they might wake up in December and say, Hey this is my Holiday Month !! I don't wanna work, therefore, they would spend another month January in long holiday ....then they might think to process and Grant a final Letter....lol
> 
> Can't stop laughing at myself, what a pathetic situation, it is....


Sometimes I wonder if this is one more tactic by the great Tony Abbot. He's a big nut out there and does absolutely crazy things!  We all March applicants will get our grants by August first week, latest. So, relax, prepare technically for interview and continue to sort out things before the move


----------



## alexdiv

Tottally a dry day.. what this dibp is doing on this last week of june.. they hav got only 5 more working days to procrss the remsining visa places. But cant undetstand still they are preserving quota?


----------



## damiloo

chiku2006 said:


> For me its been 120 days today since I lodged my visa.
> 
> Looking at 189 makes me wonder whats wrong with 190, why is it moving at a snail's pace... but I look at the brighyer side now, 1/7 is just a week away and god willingly everything will fall in place !! Lets hope for thr best guys !


Hi Chiku - U will get ur grant within this week. This is my prediction and most of the time my predictions are true. 
Congrats in Advance.


----------



## sunnyboi

damiloo said:


> Hi Chiku - U will get ur grant within this week. This is my prediction and most of the time my predictions are true.
> Congrats in Advance.


Can you please read my palm as well?  It would be great to know approx date of grants for March last week applicants


----------



## darbar1409

damiloo said:


> Hi Chiku - U will get ur grant within this week. This is my prediction and most of the time my predictions are true.
> Congrats in Advance.


mera number kab ayega???
When will i get my turn???


----------



## Pinkz

Chiku applied on the 21st of feb and was allocated a CO on the 28th of apr, where as I applied on the 3rd of march and was allocated a CO on the 22nd of apr.
So as per ur calculations will I be getting my grant soon too?!


----------



## kiranjetti

sunnyboi said:


> Can you please read my palm as well?  It would be great to know approx date of grants for March last week applicants


mera bhi bola yaar 5 kilo chocolate behjunga :attention:


----------



## chiku2006

Pinkz said:


> Chiku applied on the 21st of feb and was allocated a CO on the 28th of apr, where as I applied on the 3rd of march and was allocated a CO on the 22nd of apr.
> So as per ur calculations will I be getting my grant soon too?!


You should be getting before me my friend! !


----------



## chiku2006

damiloo said:


> Hi Chiku - U will get ur grant within this week. This is my prediction and most of the time my predictions are true.
> Congrats in Advance.


Thanks Damiloo and hope that your prediction ia correct


----------



## MTR1986

hsizan said:


> Just see if ""organize ur health ecams link is replace by "no health examination is required fpr this person". If so yhen it means medical has been ipdsted..dat requested status is system glitch...u can wait for a week n then ask ur CO abt it


Yes, the statement "no health examination is required for this person" is there on my immiaccount. So it must be a system glitch right? Thanks for making this clear mate. 

I don't know what to do now. My agent doesn't know that I have opened the account and am tracking my application status although there is nothing to track at this moment since there is no change in it  I am waiting for July to appear as early as possible. Seems like time itself has become static... Feeling down.


----------



## AK8055

do you guys think that DIBP has our decisions ready and they are just waiting for JULY?


----------



## raufafridi2003

AK8055 said:


> do you guys think that DIBP has our decisions ready and they are just waiting for JULY?


I am not sure exactly what will happen in July. And I think its hypothetical views about the delay mails that's why everyone is expecting some good news. Let's see what will happen and at the moment hope for the best. Wish you a good luck


----------



## chiku2006

No grants today???


----------



## AK8055

chiku2006 said:


> No grants today???


none so far.


----------



## chiku2006

AK8055 said:


> none so far.


Hmmm not good! !!


----------



## AK8055

chiku2006 said:


> Hmmm not good! !!


I had this weird analogy, that Onshore 190 applicants scores a quick GRANT in comparison to Offshore.

But GK got it in 102 days. (Offshore)

For me 106 days and counting... (Onshore)


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> No grants today???


it seems they have exhausted quotas last week itself and so we wont see much grants this week.
Also i gone through some update on immi site that regarding cap and que, according to which when they are in such situation where they are not able to grant visas due to caping limit they keep processing and queing applications till the starting of new programme year.


----------



## AK8055

AK8055 said:


> I had this weird analogy, that Onshore 190 applicants scores a quick GRANT in comparison to Offshore.
> 
> But GK got it in 102 days. (Offshore)
> 
> For me 106 days and counting... (Onshore)


Again implying the fact that I'm not gonna get a GRANT before July. lol

Just waiting for it... makes me effing reason.

AK


----------



## sonsi_03

chiku2006 said:


> Hmmm not good! !!


2 days drought huh. I am so hoping something favourable happenings to take place after this month. Please please....


----------



## AK8055

darbar1409 said:


> it seems they have exhausted quotas last week itself and so we wont see much grants this week.
> Also i gone through some update on immi site that regarding cap and que, according to which when they are in such situation where they are not able to grant visas due to caping limit they keep processing and queing applications till the starting of new programme year.


Well, it all comes down to July...... LOL

6 Days to go


----------



## samdam

AK8055 said:


> I had this weird analogy, that Onshore 190 applicants scores a quick GRANT in comparison to Offshore.
> 
> But GK got it in 102 days. (Offshore)
> 
> For me 106 days and counting... (Onshore)


just when we feel like we have understood their logic, they change it , so enjoy your life, 

I will complete 180 days on 26th June anyway you are already at the country of your choice and you are already leading a life many of us including me who dream of !!

I guess it's matter of time for you!! And guide us when we get ours, say what?


----------



## chiku2006

sonsi_03 said:


> 2 days drought huh. I am so hoping something favourable happenings to take place after this month. Please please....


I am keeping my fibgers crossed and hoping that everything will be fine from 1/7...


----------



## AK8055

*Once you guys get the GRANT*



samdam said:


> just when we feel like we have understood their logic, they change it , so enjoy your life,
> 
> I will complete 180 days on 26th June anyway you are already at the country of your choice and you are already leading a life many of us including me who dream of !!
> 
> I guess it's matter of time for you!! And guide us when we get ours, say what?


Bro, any day.

Just a big shout out!

Once you guys get the grant (inevitable) just a matter of time.

You have questions about (NSW) with that said SYDNEY sorry for the other states, I'm more than happy to answer your questions about mostly anything which may be needed for any of you to settle.

Ill be on the forum (kind of become a habit now), feel free to ask, ill be happy to help.

AK


----------



## kann2014

Hi All,

I am new in this Forum. I am also waiting for grant. Below are the details.

ACS outcome Positive - 26-Oct-2013
IELTS (8.5/8.0/7.0/7.5) - 21-Nov-2013
VIC SS Approved - 15-Jan-2014
EOI Granted - 15-Jan-2014
190 Application lodged - 05-Feb-2014
Documents uploaded - 27-Feb-2014
CO allocated - 26-Mar-2014
PCC completed - 27-Mar-2014
Medicals completed - 10-Apr-2014

Hoping for a good news at least by next week.


----------



## samdam

kann2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new in this Forum. I am also waiting for grant. Below are the details.
> 
> ACS outcome Positive - 26-Oct-2013
> IELTS (8.5/8.0/7.0/7.5) - 21-Nov-2013
> VIC SS Approved - 15-Jan-2014
> EOI Granted - 15-Jan-2014
> 190 Application lodged - 05-Feb-2014
> Documents uploaded - 27-Feb-2014
> CO allocated - 26-Mar-2014
> PCC completed - 27-Mar-2014
> Medicals completed - 10-Apr-2014
> 
> Hoping for a good news at least by next week.


All the best mate!!


----------



## saravananravim

*190 Granted for me and my family!!!*

Hello all,

By God's grace, me and my family have received our 190 grant, just now.
:lalala::high5::clap2::rockon::rockon::rockon:

I had been a silent reader of this forum and this thread...I must admit that this thread had been my stress-reliever and you guys are very helpful...Thank you all..
You all will get your grants soon, by God's grace...

I applied on 1-Jul-2013 and my wife was pregnant by then, therefore the delay...

My timelines are:

ACS: Dec 2012
IELTS: Jan 2013
NSW: Mar 2013
Invite: July 2013
Applied: July 2013
My Meds & PCC: July 2013
My wife & my little boy's meds: May 2014
Grant: 24-June-2014

Thanks & Regards!!!


----------



## Hunter85

I am thinking about our state of mind exactly in 1 week,

Everybody will be like : Where is my grant, where? who got a grant, ohh you got, I didnt, but I applied before you, WTF ?!?!?!


----------



## mamunvega

today is 24th June, lodged eVISA on 24th March....Now, i don't need to read any jokes, whenever, i feel like to uplift my mood, i read the processing time of DIBP mentioned on their website....


----------



## TheExpatriate

Hunter85 said:


> I am thinking about our state of mind exactly in 1 week,
> 
> Everybody will be like : Where is my grant, where? who got a grant, ohh you got, I didnt, but I applied before you, WTF ?!?!?!


LOL ....... Chill dude ...... I know it hurts even more when other people get it and u r still waiting ...... reminds me of the early school days when you waited for your parents to come pick u up and kids were getting called and u r still waiting, wondering why ur parents didn't show up yet .... 


Chill ....... If you believe in God, you know everything happens for a reason and your destiny when come when it's destined to come ...... if you don't believe in God, you at least believe that what goes around comes around, and that you must've done nice things to other people so expect the same to happen to u


----------



## rajfirst

saravananravim said:


> Hello all,
> 
> By God's grace, me and my family have received our 190 grant, just now.
> :lalala::high5::clap2::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> I had been a silent reader of this forum and this thread...I must admit that this thread had been my stress-reliever and you guys are very helpful...Thank you all..
> You all will get your grants soon, by God's grace...
> 
> I applied on 1-Jul-2013 and my wife was pregnant by then, therefore the delay...
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> ACS: Dec 2012
> IELTS: Jan 2013
> NSW: Mar 2013
> Invite: July 2013
> Applied: July 2013
> My Meds & PCC: July 2013
> My wife & my little boy's meds: May 2014
> Grant: 24-June-2014
> 
> Thanks & Regards!!!


Congrats!

Party hard!


----------



## samdam

saravananravim said:


> Hello all,
> 
> By God's grace, me and my family have received our 190 grant, just now.
> :lalala::high5::clap2::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> I had been a silent reader of this forum and this thread...I must admit that this thread had been my stress-reliever and you guys are very helpful...Thank you all..
> You all will get your grants soon, by God's grace...
> 
> I applied on 1-Jul-2013 and my wife was pregnant by then, therefore the delay...
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> ACS: Dec 2012
> IELTS: Jan 2013
> NSW: Mar 2013
> Invite: July 2013
> Applied: July 2013
> My Meds & PCC: July 2013
> My wife & my little boy's meds: May 2014
> Grant: 24-June-2014
> 
> Thanks & Regards!!!


Great mate simply awesome, so the grant came to you by baby steps  enjoy the moment


----------



## saravananravim

rajfirst said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Party hard!


Thanks rajfirst!!


----------



## samdam

mamunvega said:


> today is 24th June, lodged eVISA on 24th March....Now, i don't need to read any jokes, whenever, i feel like to uplift my mood, i read the processing time of DIBP mentioned on their website....


Hee hee hee    makes sense


----------



## rajfirst

saravananravim said:


> Hello all,
> 
> By God's grace, me and my family have received our 190 grant, just now.
> :lalala::high5::clap2::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> I had been a silent reader of this forum and this thread...I must admit that this thread had been my stress-reliever and you guys are very helpful...Thank you all..
> You all will get your grants soon, by God's grace...
> 
> I applied on 1-Jul-2013 and my wife was pregnant by then, therefore the delay...
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> ACS: Dec 2012
> IELTS: Jan 2013
> NSW: Mar 2013
> Invite: July 2013
> Applied: July 2013
> My Meds & PCC: July 2013
> My wife & my little boy's meds: May 2014
> Grant: 24-June-2014
> 
> Thanks & Regards!!!


When did you received the delay email and what is your IED?


----------



## mamunvega

saravananravim said:


> Hello all,
> 
> By God's grace, me and my family have received our 190 grant, just now.
> :lalala::high5::clap2::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> I had been a silent reader of this forum and this thread...I must admit that this thread had been my stress-reliever and you guys are very helpful...Thank you all..
> You all will get your grants soon, by God's grace...
> 
> I applied on 1-Jul-2013 and my wife was pregnant by then, therefore the delay...
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> ACS: Dec 2012
> IELTS: Jan 2013
> NSW: Mar 2013
> Invite: July 2013
> Applied: July 2013
> My Meds & PCC: July 2013
> My wife & my little boy's meds: May 2014
> Grant: 24-June-2014
> 
> Thanks & Regards!!!



wow Congrates...BTW, are you doing any job in Sydney?? please advise us regarding the job market and i am an accountant here....

Again, Congrates !!! arty: arty:


----------



## saravananravim

samdam said:


> Great mate simply awesome, so the grant came to you by baby steps  enjoy the moment


Thanks samdam!!


----------



## saravananravim

rajfirst said:


> When did you received the delay email and what is your IED?


I received my delay mail on 14-May-14 and am an onshore applicant.


----------



## saravananravim

mamunvega said:


> wow Congrates...BTW, are you doing any job in Sydney?? please advise us regarding the job market and i am an accountant here....
> 
> Again, Congrates !!! arty: arty:


Mate, I am into ICT here in Sydney...don't have much idea about accountancy..will ask someone that's in Accounting field and post you... 

Thanks for your wishes!!!


----------



## chiku2006

saravananravim said:


> Mate, I am into ICT here in Sydney...don't have much idea about accountancy..will ask someone that's in Accounting field and post you...
> 
> Thanks for your wishes!!!


Congrats buddy !!


----------



## saravananravim

chiku2006 said:


> Congrats buddy !!


Thanks chiku!!!


----------



## sunnyboi

AK8055 said:


> Bro, any day.
> 
> Just a big shout out!
> 
> Once you guys get the grant (inevitable) just a matter of time.
> 
> You have questions about (NSW) with that said SYDNEY sorry for the other states, I'm more than happy to answer your questions about mostly anything which may be needed for any of you to settle.
> 
> Ill be on the forum (kind of become a habit now), feel free to ask, ill be happy to help.
> 
> AK


Thanks AK. Can you please update your timeline? It's almost become second nature for all of us to check one's timeline to see how far one has been waiting and also the job code


----------



## AK8055

saravananravim said:


> Hello all,
> 
> By God's grace, me and my family have received our 190 grant, just now.
> :lalala::high5::clap2::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> I had been a silent reader of this forum and this thread...I must admit that this thread had been my stress-reliever and you guys are very helpful...Thank you all..
> You all will get your grants soon, by God's grace...
> 
> I applied on 1-Jul-2013 and my wife was pregnant by then, therefore the delay...
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> ACS: Dec 2012
> IELTS: Jan 2013
> NSW: Mar 2013
> Invite: July 2013
> Applied: July 2013
> My Meds & PCC: July 2013
> My wife & my little boy's meds: May 2014
> Grant: 24-June-2014
> 
> Thanks & Regards!!!


Congrats saravananravim!!

finally some movement with your grant, at least not a dry day.

AK


----------



## manmvk

saravananravim said:


> Hello all,
> 
> By God's grace, me and my family have received our 190 grant, just now.
> :lalala::high5::clap2::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> Thanks & Regards!!!


Many Congratulation Mate!!..All the very best...


----------



## saravananravim

saravananravim said:


> Hello all,
> 
> By God's grace, me and my family have received our 190 grant, just now.
> :lalala::high5::clap2::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> I had been a silent reader of this forum and this thread...I must admit that this thread had been my stress-reliever and you guys are very helpful...Thank you all..
> You all will get your grants soon, by God's grace...
> 
> I applied on 1-Jul-2013 and my wife was pregnant by then, therefore the delay...
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> ACS: Dec 2012
> IELTS: Jan 2013
> NSW: Mar 2013
> Invite: July 2013
> Applied: July 2013
> My Meds & PCC: July 2013
> My wife & my little boy's meds: May 2014
> Grant: 24-June-2014
> 
> Thanks & Regards!!!


ANZSCO Code: 261311
Team: Adelaide Team 24


----------



## sunnyboi

saravananravim said:


> Hello all,
> 
> By God's grace, me and my family have received our 190 grant, just now.
> :lalala::high5::clap2::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> I had been a silent reader of this forum and this thread...I must admit that this thread had been my stress-reliever and you guys are very helpful...Thank you all..
> You all will get your grants soon, by God's grace...
> 
> I applied on 1-Jul-2013 and my wife was pregnant by then, therefore the delay...
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> ACS: Dec 2012
> IELTS: Jan 2013
> NSW: Mar 2013
> Invite: July 2013
> Applied: July 2013
> My Meds & PCC: July 2013
> My wife & my little boy's meds: May 2014
> Grant: 24-June-2014
> 
> Thanks & Regards!!!


Wow! Great news! Congrats!! That's a long wait, alright. But, a little bundle of joy can make you feel that you've breezed through the longest waits  Direct grant? I see no CO mentioned. All the best!


----------



## saravananravim

manmvk said:


> Many Congratulation Mate!!..All the very best...


Thanks mate!!!


----------



## saravananravim

AK8055 said:


> Congrats saravananravim!!
> 
> finally some movement with your grant, at least not a dry day.
> 
> AK


Thanks AK for your wishes!!!


----------



## saravananravim

sunnyboi said:


> Wow! Great news! Congrats!! That's a long wait, alright. But, a little bundle of joy can make you feel that you've breezed through the longest waits  Direct grant? I see no CO mentioned. All the best!


I received my direct grant from CB of Adelaide team 24..

Thanks for your wishes!!!


----------



## samdam

rajfirst said:


> When did you received the delay email and what is your IED?


Dude, He's onshore, IED is not applicable to them, their PR Kicks off from the day they receive their grant


----------



## decipline

saravananravim said:


> Hello all, By God's grace, me and my family have received our 190 grant, just now. :lalala::high5::clap2::rockon::rockon::rockon: I had been a silent reader of this forum and this thread...I must admit that this thread had been my stress-reliever and you guys are very helpful...Thank you all.. You all will get your grants soon, by God's grace... I applied on 1-Jul-2013 and my wife was pregnant by then, therefore the delay... My timelines are: ACS: Dec 2012 IELTS: Jan 2013 NSW: Mar 2013 Invite: July 2013 Applied: July 2013 My Meds & PCC: July 2013 My wife & my little boy's meds: May 2014 Grant: 24-June-2014 Thanks & Regards!!!


That's great news
many many congratulations

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## lovetosmack

POST first July, only applicants who have their CO's allocated will "probably" start receiving their grants as I guess they would have been decision ready. 

Others will be picked only after these guys are granted and the CO's are free to pick new files. Besides a good chunk of CO's (not all) already processing current 189s will also be allocated to 190s. Except that I don't think there will be any flood or anything for post March 4th applicants.


----------



## raufafridi2003

saravananravim said:


> Hello all,
> 
> By God's grace, me and my family have received our 190 grant, just now.
> :lalala::high5::clap2::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> I had been a silent reader of this forum and this thread...I must admit that this thread had been my stress-reliever and you guys are very helpful...Thank you all..
> You all will get your grants soon, by God's grace...
> 
> I applied on 1-Jul-2013 and my wife was pregnant by then, therefore the delay...
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> ACS: Dec 2012
> IELTS: Jan 2013
> NSW: Mar 2013
> Invite: July 2013
> Applied: July 2013
> My Meds & PCC: July 2013
> My wife & my little boy's meds: May 2014
> Grant: 24-June-2014
> 
> Thanks & Regards!!!


Many many congratulations bro. Stay blessed and enjoy the life ahead.


----------



## AK8055

saravananravim said:


> I received my direct grant from CB of Adelaide team 24..
> 
> Thanks for your wishes!!!


Adelaide Team is ALIVE!!

they were dead since 4 weeks. "It's alive" LOL


----------



## Sandy J

saravananravim said:


> Hello all,
> 
> By God's grace, me and my family have received our 190 grant, just now.
> :lalala::high5::clap2::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> I had been a silent reader of this forum and this thread...I must admit that this thread had been my stress-reliever and you guys are very helpful...Thank you all..
> You all will get your grants soon, by God's grace...
> 
> I applied on 1-Jul-2013 and my wife was pregnant by then, therefore the delay...
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> ACS: Dec 2012
> IELTS: Jan 2013
> NSW: Mar 2013
> Invite: July 2013
> Applied: July 2013
> My Meds & PCC: July 2013
> My wife & my little boy's meds: May 2014
> Grant: 24-June-2014
> 
> Thanks & Regards!!!


Many congrats. Cherish the moment.


----------



## ssadiq

saravananravim said:


> Hello all,
> 
> By God's grace, me and my family have received our 190 grant, just now.
> :lalala::high5::clap2::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> !!!


Congrats saravananravim! Double congrats on the baby


----------



## sonsi_03

guys, anyone here who have sent follow up email to their COs regarding application status, would you mind sharing the body of message so i can get an idea what to write and how's the appropriate approach would be? i'm planning to send right after July 1, thanks in advance.


----------



## darbar1409

saravananravim said:


> ANZSCO Code: 261311
> Team: Adelaide Team 24


Many many congrats bro.
Really baby steps proved to be lucky for you.
Even I had givenup idea to apply for visa but after the birth of my daughter i decided to go for it and by gods grace everything went really smooth till CO allocation but after that needed to be in a que due to visa caps now hope to join the granted club at the earliest.


----------



## Raf84

saravananravim said:


> Hello all,
> 
> By God's grace, me and my family have received our 190 grant, just now.
> :lalala::high5::clap2::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> I had been a silent reader of this forum and this thread...I must admit that this thread had been my stress-reliever and you guys are very helpful...Thank you all..
> You all will get your grants soon, by God's grace...
> 
> I applied on 1-Jul-2013 and my wife was pregnant by then, therefore the delay...
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> ACS: Dec 2012
> IELTS: Jan 2013
> NSW: Mar 2013
> Invite: July 2013
> Applied: July 2013
> My Meds & PCC: July 2013
> My wife & my little boy's meds: May 2014
> Grant: 24-June-2014
> 
> Thanks & Regards!!!


Congrats Bro... Have a blast :clap2: ... A ray of hope to us 190ers .. the week is not over yet.. hope to see you soon in sydney


----------



## mamunvega

Did anybody count, How many VISAs were granted in this year so far??? 

any statistics??


----------



## Santhosh.15

saravananravim said:


> Hello all,
> 
> By God's grace, me and my family have received our 190 grant, just now.
> :lalala::high5::clap2::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> I had been a silent reader of this forum and this thread...I must admit that this thread had been my stress-reliever and you guys are very helpful...Thank you all..
> You all will get your grants soon, by God's grace...
> 
> I applied on 1-Jul-2013 and my wife was pregnant by then, therefore the delay...
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> ACS: Dec 2012
> IELTS: Jan 2013
> NSW: Mar 2013
> Invite: July 2013
> Applied: July 2013
> My Meds & PCC: July 2013
> My wife & my little boy's meds: May 2014
> Grant: 24-June-2014
> 
> Thanks & Regards!!!


Congrats buddy. Good luck.


----------



## VidyaS

saravananravim said:


> Hello all,
> 
> By God's grace, me and my family have received our 190 grant, just now.
> :lalala::high5::clap2::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> I had been a silent reader of this forum and this thread...I must admit that this thread had been my stress-reliever and you guys are very helpful...Thank you all..
> You all will get your grants soon, by God's grace...
> 
> I applied on 1-Jul-2013 and my wife was pregnant by then, therefore the delay...
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> ACS: Dec 2012
> IELTS: Jan 2013
> NSW: Mar 2013
> Invite: July 2013
> Applied: July 2013
> My Meds & PCC: July 2013
> My wife & my little boy's meds: May 2014
> Grant: 24-June-2014
> 
> Thanks & Regards!!!


Congrats Saravanan.. All the very best


----------



## mamunvega

so there is onely one news of Grant today?? does that mean they have exhausted their limit??


----------



## chiku2006

mamunvega said:


> so there is onely one news of Grant today?? does that mean they have exhausted their limit??


Must be buddy, its just a matter of a few more days... keep your cool buddy


----------



## sunnyboi

mamunvega said:


> so there is onely one news of Grant today?? does that mean they have exhausted their limit??


We are already done with half a day here and Australia's offices are closed. So, you are left with just hardly 3 days. Weekend time for party/relaxing and it's going to be July before you realize. So, forget about the number of grants. We are not getting ours this week anyway


----------



## rajfirst

*Current situation*


----------



## olways

Man, you are awesome!


----------



## chiku2006

Lol, you are amazing... I like your sense of humor and top of all, how you express it..


----------



## Ozsydney

*Any email I'd to contact....*

Hi Frenz,

Like many over here I am too waiting for CO assignment and visa Grant  lodged visa and uploaded all papers on 19 March but still no update.
I called the ofc however after being on hold for more than an hour and trying to get an update from them the line disconnected before they could give me some contact. They did mention to give an email I'd before the call got disconnected.

Don't have more patience to be on hold for an hour. So if anyone can help with any email I'd on which we can contact and get some update?

Regards,
ozsydney


----------



## Santhosh.15

Ozsydney said:


> Hi Frenz,
> 
> Like many over here I am too waiting for CO assignment and visa Grant  lodged visa and uploaded all papers on 19 March but still no update.
> I called the ofc however after being on hold for more than an hour and trying to get an update from them the line disconnected before they could give me some contact. They did mention to give an email I'd before the call got disconnected.
> 
> Don't have more patience to be on hold for an hour. So if anyone can help with any email I'd on which we can contact and get some update?
> 
> Regards,
> ozsydney


Are you talking about an email id of any team ?? Cos i do not think any email ID to contact DIBP per se for an update.

May be, you have been assigned a team already and CO is yet to contact you and perhaps you might get direct grant soon.

Anywhich ways, good luck buddy.


----------



## Matiko

Hello Fellow Feb Applicants: Pame, Wannafly, NevilleSmith, Manmbk... any news guys! Did you'll get any correspondence from ur CO's.? 

Losing patience! Dear July please come soon!


----------



## darbar1409

Matiko said:


> Hello Fellow Feb Applicants: Pame, Wannafly, NevilleSmith, Manmbk... any news guys! Did you'll get any correspondence from ur CO's.?
> 
> Losing patience! Dear July please come soon!


yes dear last communication was a very famous one "the delay mail from CO".
How about you?????


----------



## Matiko

darbar1409 said:


> yes dear last communication was a very famous one "the delay mail from CO".
> How about you?????


Hi Darbar1409,

No communication since CO requested for a couple of docs on 10th Apr. no delay email either.


----------



## Pame

Matiko said:


> Hello Fellow Feb Applicants: Pame, Wannafly, NevilleSmith, Manmbk... any news guys! Did you'll get any correspondence from ur CO's.?
> 
> Losing patience! Dear July please come soon!


Hi

Now a days I am also a patient of patience. My delay mail was 2.5 months before, since then there is that famous silence from their part. Every day I think of sending a status enquiry mail to C0, but refrain myself by thinking July 1. Now my status is "floating in between" India, UAE and Australia.

Regards


----------



## manmvk

Matiko said:


> Hello Fellow Feb Applicants: Pame, Wannafly, NevilleSmith, Manmbk... any news guys! Did you'll get any correspondence from ur CO's.?
> 
> Losing patience! Dear July please come soon!


Hi Mate,

There is no update from CO after sending the requested documents. Even my agent sent a follow up mail to the CO and still not reply after almost one month...

Just waiting for JULY.... Hope July would be our lucky month for all of us :grouphug:

Cheers!


----------



## chiku2006

manmvk said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> There is no update from CO after sending the requested documents. Even my agent sent a follow up mail to the CO and still not reply after almost one month...
> 
> Just waiting for JULY.... Hope July would be our lucky month for all of us :grouphug:
> 
> Cheers!


Good days are round the corner! !! Post 1/7, 189 applicants will feel envy of us...


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Hi guys!!

Got a mail from my CO today, asking for PCC for me and wife!!
Funny thing is I had already submitted it in may itself.
Am puzzled now as to what the hell do they do back there!!????

But also feels good since it means they are getting ready for 1st July with all pending 199 applicants, otherwise they would not have followed up now and instead let it be pending till their mood changes.

Best of luck guys!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## SS70011005

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> Got a mail from my CO today, asking for PCC for me and wife!!
> Funny thing is I had already submitted it in may itself.
> Am puzzled now as to what the hell do they do back there!!????
> 
> But also feels good since it means they are getting ready for 1st July with all pending 199 applicants, otherwise they would not have followed up now and instead let it be pending till their mood changes.
> 
> Best of luck guys!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


This is crazy man.. you applied after me and you got your CO and here I am, same occupation code, and still no CO... Really, what the hell do they do back there... 

Anyway, wish you all the best... looks like your grant is very near!!!


----------



## Pame

SS70011005 said:


> This is crazy man.. you applied after me and you got your CO and here I am, same occupation code, and still no CO... Really, what the hell do they do back there...
> 
> Anyway, wish you all the best... looks like your grant is very near!!!


Hi,

From your time line I am sure that your documentation is complete and after july they will give a direct grant to you. I was also in the same situation, then after 2 month 1 week CO came up with the delay mail. For you they don't want to waste time by delay mail as july is very near. 

Best of luck


----------



## lovetosmack

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> Got a mail from my CO today, asking for PCC for me and wife!!
> Funny thing is I had already submitted it in may itself.
> Am puzzled now as to what the hell do they do back there!!????
> 
> But also feels good since it means they are getting ready for 1st July with all pending 199 applicants, otherwise they would not have followed up now and instead let it be pending till their mood changes.
> 
> Best of luck guys!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Yday someone was saying that even though you send the email to the team it wasn't reaching them cuz their inbox was full or something.. But no intimation. He then called to find they didn't still get the docs. I suggest you call them up to make sure they got the docs.


----------



## Matiko

Thank you for replying guys! 6 days to go! 

Keep the faith !


----------



## sunnyboi

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> Got a mail from my CO today, asking for PCC for me and wife!!
> Funny thing is I had already submitted it in may itself.
> Am puzzled now as to what the hell do they do back there!!????
> 
> But also feels good since it means they are getting ready for 1st July with all pending 199 applicants, otherwise they would not have followed up now and instead let it be pending till their mood changes.
> 
> Best of luck guys!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Just read today on another page. A very rare case where a guy applied 5 YEARS AGO was asked for some documents only recently and guess the reason. They had LOST the documents! They made him wait and after their mistake, they gave him only 28 days when he was holidaying in another country and had no access to his documents. So, make sure you keep calling them and ask if they really got their docs after your submission.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

SS70011005 said:


> This is crazy man.. you applied after me and you got your CO and here I am, same occupation code, and still no CO... Really, what the hell do they do back there...
> 
> Anyway, wish you all the best... looks like your grant is very near!!!


Guessing you have already uploaded all the required docs hence come July and you will get a direct grant my friend

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

lovetosmack said:


> Yday someone was saying that even though you send the email to the team it wasn't reaching them cuz their inbox was full or something.. But no intimation. He then called to find they didn't still get the docs. I suggest you call them up to make sure they got the docs.


Am thinking to wait till July 1st week, after that will call.
Don't want to disturb them in anyway!!
Haahaa!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## decipline

sunnyboi said:


> Just read today on another page. A very rare case where a guy applied 5 YEARS AGO was asked for some documents only recently and guess the reason. They had LOST the documents! They made him wait and after their mistake, they gave him only 28 days when he was holidaying in another country and had no access to his documents. So, make sure you keep calling them and ask if they really got their docs after your submission.


Hi Sunny,

did i read correctly? was it 5 years?
what took so long to procesa?
also, I would second your openion on keep calling DIBP weather they received the docs or not for simple reason that once you email the requested docs to CO, withing 6 days status against that document changes from requestes to received with latest date in your immi account which is proof of receipt.
From common team address, you wil only receive the email which will mention :- "IF YOU HAVE ATTACHED ANY DOCUMEBTS IN THIS EMAIL, PLEASE CONSIDER THIS AS RECEIPT OF THE SAME AND NO FURTHET CONFIRMATION EMAIL WILL BE GIVEN SEPERATELT"

So no need to worry. Just check your immi account aftet 5 days (5 working days) and if still status against soc is not changed to received, only than call and check DIBP, else no need to panic.

Good luck Friends.

July is approaching us fast with our Golden Future.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## chiku2006

decipline said:


> Hi Sunny,
> 
> did i read correctly? was it 5 years?
> what took so long to procesa?
> also, I would second your openion on keep calling DIBP weather they received the docs or not for simple reason that once you email the requested docs to CO, withing 6 days status against that document changes from requestes to received with latest date in your immi account which is proof of receipt.
> From common team address, you wil only receive the email which will mention :- "IF YOU HAVE ATTACHED ANY DOCUMEBTS IN THIS EMAIL, PLEASE CONSIDER THIS AS RECEIPT OF THE SAME AND NO FURTHET CONFIRMATION EMAIL WILL BE GIVEN SEPERATELT"
> 
> So no need to worry. Just check your immi account aftet 5 days (5 working days) and if still status against soc is not changed to received, only than call and check DIBP, else no need to panic.
> 
> Good luck Friends.
> 
> July is approaching us fast with our Golden Future.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Cheers mate, I m actually holding a glass of scotch ;-)


----------



## hsizan

MTR1986 said:


> Yes, the statement "no health examination is required for this person" is there on my immiaccount. So it must be a system glitch right? Thanks for making this clear mate.
> 
> I don't know what to do now. My agent doesn't know that I have opened the account and am tracking my application status although there is nothing to track at this moment since there is no change in it  I am waiting for July to appear as early as possible. Seems like time itself has become static... Feeling down.


Just keep ur hopes hi....we r waiting since dec


----------



## hsizan

saravananravim said:


> ANZSCO Code: 261311
> Team: Adelaide Team 24


Congrats for d grant and baby


----------



## Santhosh.15

chiku2006 said:


> Good days are round the corner! !! Post 1/7, 189 applicants will feel envy of us...


Yeah. Let them not go thru the agony we have been experiencing. Lolz.

By this time, next week We will be in a new financial year. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Karen0510

A week to go and there will be lots of smiles


----------



## sunnyboi

decipline said:


> Hi Sunny,
> 
> did i read correctly? was it 5 years?
> what took so long to procesa?
> also, I would second your openion on keep calling DIBP weather they received the docs or not for simple reason that once you email the requested docs to CO, withing 6 days status against that document changes from requestes to received with latest date in your immi account which is proof of receipt.
> From common team address, you wil only receive the email which will mention :- "IF YOU HAVE ATTACHED ANY DOCUMEBTS IN THIS EMAIL, PLEASE CONSIDER THIS AS RECEIPT OF THE SAME AND NO FURTHET CONFIRMATION EMAIL WILL BE GIVEN SEPERATELT"
> 
> So no need to worry. Just check your immi account aftet 5 days (5 working days) and if still status against soc is not changed to received, only than call and check DIBP, else no need to panic.
> 
> Good luck Friends.
> 
> July is approaching us fast with our Golden Future.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


That's correct. 5 years!! I thought 3 years was max. waiting as someone had to go through. Lot of new information and it's sometimes really hard to keep track of it  July is almost here. We need all the support from us 190ers out there :grouphug:


----------



## Pame

sunnyboi said:


> That's correct. 5 years!! I thought 3 years was max. waiting as someone had to go through. Lot of new information and it's sometimes really hard to keep track of it  July is almost here. We need all the support from us 190ers out there :grouphug:


Hi, it may be visa 175/176, as skill select was introduced only in 2012 so 5 years may not be right in that case.


----------



## Zod

rajfirst said:


>


 lol


----------



## manpreetgala

Same here mohit
Visa 190 VIC, ANZCO 254499 Registered Nurse
EOI 12 Feb
Invitation 17 Feb
Visa Lodged 23 March
Medical 12 Apr
CO---????????


----------



## mathota

Ozsydney said:


> Hi Frenz,
> 
> Like many over here I am too waiting for CO assignment and visa Grant  lodged visa and uploaded all papers on 19 March but still no update.
> I called the ofc however after being on hold for more than an hour and trying to get an update from them the line disconnected before they could give me some contact. They did mention to give an email I'd before the call got disconnected.
> 
> Don't have more patience to be on hold for an hour. So if anyone can help with any email I'd on which we can contact and get some update?
> 
> Regards,
> ozsydney


Dude here is the email address 

[email protected]


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> Cheers mate, I m actually holding a glass of scotch ;-)


cheers bro.


----------



## Johanna Ng

Realistically though, can we expecting a flood 190 grants from July 1?

I know about the ceilings and all that stuff about available grants for the upcoming financial year. I just hope that in my case it's not just wishful thinking..

Good luck guys.


----------



## samdam

They should change the status "slow in progress" instead of "in progress" out:


----------



## ajaymannat

samdam said:


> They should change the status "slow in progress" instead of "in progress" out:


Lol 
Well said


----------



## Santhosh.15

samdam said:


> They should change the status "slow in progress" instead of "in progress" out:


Lolz


----------



## chiku2006

Johanna Ng said:


> Realistically though, can we expecting a flood 190 grants from July 1?
> 
> I know about the ceilings and all that stuff about available grants for the upcoming financial year. I just hope that in my case it's not just wishful thinking..
> 
> Good luck guys.


Did you speak with your CO??


----------



## gkvithia

I have a small issue, i had gotten my pcc done in dec 2013 as an early prep, but just recently lodged visa in june 2014, I have yet to de medicals untill requested by CO, all other documents includibg PCC front loaded. 

Question : date of initial entry is based on pcc (dec 2013) or meds (which i have yet to do) ?


----------



## carthik.annayan

The Countdown Begins. 5 Days to go... Excluding Saturday n Sunday 3 Days to Go


----------



## sunnyboi

gkvithia said:


> I have a small issue, i had gotten my pcc done in dec 2013 as an early prep, but just recently lodged visa in june 2014, I have yet to de medicals untill requested by CO, all other documents includibg PCC front loaded.
> 
> Question : date of initial entry is based on pcc (dec 2013) or meds (which i have yet to do) ?


Wow! I guess your entry will be December 2014 since that's the earliest date which is considered. If you have already gotten your PCC why are you waiting for the CO to give you a nod on the meds? Please get it done now and have your application get processed faster.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## samdam

sunnyboi said:


> Wow! I guess your entry will be December 2014 since that's the earliest date which is considered. If you have already gotten your PCC why are you waiting for the CO to give you a nod on the meds? Please get it done now and have your application get processed faster.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


I believe it would be medical, if your PCC expires, then they may ask for a new one, but never heard of anybody been asked for a fresh medical!!


----------



## Pharma

*Help required*

Friends

I have done my medicals on 20 March 2014 and at that point of time my immiaccount stated that "No health examinations are req................".
Today when I logged in, it shows the following message.

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

Any reason


----------



## mamunvega

Pharma said:


> Friends
> 
> I have done my medicals on 20 March 2014 and at that point of time my immiaccount stated that "No health examinations are req................".
> Today when I logged in, it shows the following message.
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> Any reason




This is just a System Glitch...Don't worry at all...


----------



## Pharma

mamunvega said:


> This is just a System Glitch...Don't worry at all...


Thanks Mamunvega


----------



## gkvithia

sunnyboi said:


> Wow! I guess your entry will be December 2014 since that's the earliest date which is considered. If you have already gotten your PCC why are you waiting for the CO to give you a nod on the meds? Please get it done now and have your application get processed faster.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


sunnyboi thanks, will do meds pronto


----------



## mamunvega

its currently half past four...so far, no grant news...:nono: ....0*5* days to go to see the Month of July !!!


----------



## HarryAdd

Yesterday, I mailed the CO about the docs and status and today i got the below response

"Further to your email below, I wish to advise that we have received the documents as requested.

Thank you for your patience."

I think even they are waiting for the July 1st...


----------



## mamunvega

HarryAdd said:


> Yesterday, I mailed the CO about the docs and status and today i got the below response
> 
> "Further to your email below, I wish to advise that we have received the documents as requested.
> 
> Thank you for your patience."
> 
> I think even they are waiting for the July 1st...



its been around 09 months since the lodgment for you !! Did you check your PCC or MED expiry...you might not get enough time to go there after the grant...did you think about that....:brick:


----------



## Hunter85

guys today i realized that in immi account just near my name it says Processing and there is an arrow 

something like : Processing -->

Does this mean anything? Maybe it was there all the time but I didnt realise


----------



## lovetosmack

Hunter85 said:


> guys today i realized that in immi account just near my name it says Processing and there is an arrow
> 
> something like : Processing -->
> 
> Does this mean anything? Maybe it was there all the time but I didnt realise


True. Its been there all the time. You probably didn't notice it. Relax. :clock:


----------



## kann2014

I applied for 190 and all the documents were submitted (including Form 80). 

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." is mentioned against both mine and my husbands details. That means medical reports also have been received.

But I can see "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" mentioned under my name. Any reason for this?


190 Logged (VIC - 261313): 05-Feb-2014 | CO: 26-Mar-2014 - Adelaide Team4 | Last Docs Submitted:27-Mar-2014 | Medicals completed - 10-Apr-2014


----------



## Hunter85

I thought (a weak hope) that 

Processing -->

means that at least i have CO....

Because I remember someone said that if the status changes to Processing -->

Then you have a CO allocated...



lovetosmack said:


> True. Its been there all the time. You probably didn't notice it. Relax. :clock:


----------



## samdam

HarryAdd said:


> Yesterday, I mailed the CO about the docs and status and today i got the below response
> 
> "Further to your email below, I wish to advise that we have received the documents as requested.
> 
> Thank you for your patience."
> 
> I think even they are waiting for the July 1st...


Oh man 9 months wait , great patience, i will complete 6 months on 26th june


----------



## HarryAdd

mamunvega said:


> its been around 09 months since the lodgment for you !! Did you check your PCC or MED expiry...you might not get enough time to go there after the grant...did you think about that....:brick:


I have verified the PCC and MED but couldn't find any expiry date on them.

Do we need to hold them to land in AUS after grant?
Could you refer to the links where I can find this criteria?

My friend, if you can help me with these. I can push my CO for the decision on my visa.

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate

HarryAdd said:


> I have verified the PCC and MED but couldn't find any expiry date on them.
> 
> Do we need to hold them to land in AUS after grant?
> Could you refer to the links where I can find this criteria?
> 
> My friend, if you can help me with these. I can push my CO for the decision on my visa.
> 
> Thanks


Some PCCs expire (I have PCCs for me and my wife from 4 countries, two of them have expiry dates - 3 months from issuance - written on them).

Usually the Initial Entry date will be 1 year from the earliest of PCC/Meds u provided ........ You don't need to carry any thing.


----------



## decipline

If DIBP could have changed the status of applications which were processed but could not issued grant owing to quota filled up for such applicants if status changes from "PROCESSING" to " CAP & QUEUED". It would be much relief to applicants.

what is your openion ?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## er_viral

saravananravim said:


> Hello all,
> 
> By God's grace, me and my family have received our 190 grant, just now.
> :lalala::high5::clap2::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> I had been a silent reader of this forum and this thread...I must admit that this thread had been my stress-reliever and you guys are very helpful...Thank you all..
> You all will get your grants soon, by God's grace...
> 
> I applied on 1-Jul-2013 and my wife was pregnant by then, therefore the delay...
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> ACS: Dec 2012
> IELTS: Jan 2013
> NSW: Mar 2013
> Invite: July 2013
> Applied: July 2013
> My Meds & PCC: July 2013
> My wife & my little boy's meds: May 2014
> Grant: 24-June-2014
> 
> Thanks & Regards!!!


Wow!!! Double Congratulations!!!


----------



## Nishant Dundas

HarryAdd said:


> Yesterday, I mailed the CO about the docs and status and today i got the below response
> 
> "Further to your email below, I wish to advise that we have received the documents as requested.
> 
> Thank you for your patience."
> 
> I think even they are waiting for the July 1st...


Hey buddy!! When you say you mailed the CO means on which id.
I sent a mail to my co for the same matter but no response till date.
I mailed my co on the mail which was initially sent to me asking for some documents.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## fakhan

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hey buddy!! When you say you mailed the CO means on which id.
> I sent a mail to my co for the same matter but no response till date.
> I mailed my co on the mail which was initially sent to me asking for some documents.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


It's better you send a fax, if not yet received a response through email. I was not getting a response from CO for the medical of my new born baby. But when I sent a fax, just next day I got the response.


----------



## bazidkhan

fakhan said:


> It's better you send a fax, if not yet received a response through email. I was not getting a response from CO for the medical of my new born baby. But when I sent a fax, just next day I got the response.


Hi brother. 
Can you please updates your signature. As I want your time line and visa information etc. 
Regards 
bazid khan.


----------



## manpreetgala

*True*



samdam said:


> They should change the status "slow in progress" instead of "in progress" out:


Its slow in progress...


----------



## AK8055

https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## alsamillan

Hi everyone,

I received a response from a feedback email I sent last week. As usual it was a scripted reply.

I sure hope my application ends up within that 75%...

_"As outlined in our Client Service Charter, once you have lodged your application you can expect us to:
• undertake checks, as required, to confirm that the information and documents provided are truthful and accurate
• finalise the application as quickly as possible and in accordance with Australian law

Note: We aim to process 75 per cent of subclass [190] applications within the global service standard of [3] months, however, actual processing times may vary depending on a range of factors."_


----------



## AK8055

alsamillan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received a response from a feedback email I sent last week. As usual it was a scripted reply.
> 
> I sure hope my application ends up within that 75%...
> 
> _"As outlined in our Client Service Charter, once you have lodged your application you can expect us to:
> • undertake checks, as required, to confirm that the information and documents provided are truthful and accurate
> • finalise the application as quickly as possible and in accordance with Australian law
> 
> Note: We aim to process 75 per cent of subclass [190] applications within the global service standard of [3] months, however, actual processing times may vary depending on a range of factors."_


This is one of the reason I dont contact DIBP as i'm going to get scripted answers.

I have tried calling them and i bet you she was reading the entire thing off the website. They will never provide specific information regarding our cases. (not to mention the ridiculous hold times)

Thats even more frustrating, so me personally waiting for the calender to flip.


----------



## AK8055

Any Grants Yet???????


----------



## mamunvega

02 more working days.....


----------



## tinkyx

Hi

I am currently preparing for ACS skill assessment.
Once done which one should I go for? subclass 189 or 190? Which one process faster?


----------



## kiranjetti

just a matter of 2 days ...hopefully its start of very good times to come


----------



## Sauib

received the famous Delay Mail... 
Thank you for your recent email. The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 



The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.



As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.

I appreciate your patience in this matter


----------



## tinkyx

kiranjetti said:


> just a matter of 2 days ...hopefully its start of very good times to come


EOI application selection took only 2 days?


----------



## mamunvega

tinkyx said:


> Hi
> 
> I am currently preparing for ACS skill assessment.
> Once done which one should I go for? subclass 189 or 190? Which one process faster?



189 seems better for you as you are form a low risk country...plus nowadays, its getting faster processed...


----------



## mamunvega

Sauib said:


> received the famous Delay Mail...
> Thank you for your recent email. The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> 
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> 
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter




I think still its a good news...that means your application is finalized n now waiting for the grant to be awarded.... 

in my case no sign of CO at all....although 3 months gone...


----------



## raufafridi2003

Sauib said:


> received the famous Delay Mail...
> Thank you for your recent email. The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter


Huh...it ia exactly the word by word copy of delay mail I got for the very first time. They are deliberately doing just copy and paste and they dont care. 
Anyway best of luck bro..Just couple of days to go and I think everyone in this forum will be having some good days soon.


----------



## carthik.annayan

mamunvega said:


> 189 seems better for you as you are form a low risk country...plus nowadays, its getting faster processed...



Since when did we have the option of Choosing between 189 or 190 ? Isn't it based on the CSOL or SOL ( Occupation list) ?


----------



## carthik.annayan

Guys For those who are planning to change their job, i'd request them not to. I wrote to DIBP asking if someone is planning to change the job, should DIBP be kept in the loop. 

Here's the response form DIBP
======================
If any of your circumstances change, such that an answer in your application or information given to the department is no longer correct, you must inform the department as soon as possible.

You must continue to advise the department of any changes in your circumstances until a decision is made on your application, or, in the case of a visa granted outside Australia, until you travel to Australia and are cleared by immigration.

You can provide this information by writing a letter or email to your case officer and including any additional documentation that is required.

You must identify yourself in your correspondence by quoting your Client and/or Permission Request ID, Transaction Reference Number for online lodged applications, and your file number. This information will be provided in your acknowledgement letter.

Important: Your visa may be cancelled if you give incorrect information or fail to advise the department that some information is no longer correct.

Examples of a change in circumstances include:
* new job
* new passport
* new member of your family
* discovery of incorrect information in your application
* change of address or contact details.

You can also advise the department by submitting a completed form relevant to your change of circumstances.
====================
Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## Nagesh

Hi all , I am also waiting with all of you. plz pray for all of us to get grants in July 1 st week.


----------



## sonsi_03

raufafridi2003 said:


> Huh...it ia exactly the word by word copy of delay mail I got for the very first time. They are deliberately doing just copy and paste and they dont care.
> Anyway best of luck bro..Just couple of days to go and I think everyone in this forum will be having some good days soon.


I am assuming that mine was kind of mistakenly sending a wrong delay e-mail
which I just realized today here it goes...take note I applied for 190 and not 489 and this is what i got last April 2.

_Regional Sponsored visa applicants – please note:
In the skilled stream, of which your visa application is a part, priority processing arrangements and Migration Program planning levels have been designed to ensure the Australian economy gets the skills it needs now. The Migration Program planning levels for the visa category,Regional Sponsored, has a limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year.
This will mean processing times may be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the department cannot grant any application until the following program year, unless more visa places become available. Until that time, I cannot guarantee that your application will be decided in the immediate term, nor can I give an indication as to the likely timeframe. You can be assured, however, that the department will contact you when we are ready to finalise your visa application.
From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.
The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.
Further information is available on the department’s website.
See:www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/processing-srs.html_


----------



## raufafridi2003

sonsi_03 said:


> I am assuming that mine was kind of mistakenly sending a wrong delay e-mail
> which I just realized today here it goes...take note I applied for 190 and not 489 and this is what i got last April 2.
> 
> Regional Sponsored visa applicants – please note:
> In the skilled stream, of which your visa application is a part, priority processing arrangements and Migration Program planning levels have been designed to ensure the Australian economy gets the skills it needs now. The Migration Program planning levels for the visa category,Regional Sponsored, has a limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year.
> This will mean processing times may be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the department cannot grant any application until the following program year, unless more visa places become available. Until that time, I cannot guarantee that your application will be decided in the immediate term, nor can I give an indication as to the likely timeframe. You can be assured, however, that the department will contact you when we are ready to finalise your visa application.
> From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.
> The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.
> Further information is available on the department’s website.
> See:www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/processing-srs.html


Everyone is getting the same email. Doesn't matter if he/she is 189, 190 or 489 applicant.
We'll wait for the july to roll over but if in case nothing will changed, then I don't know what will be the new delay email. I think the all the COs are busy in proposing the new delay mail rather than processing our applications.


----------



## Hunter85

We have only few days remaining I know i need to be patient but It really seems strange that they spent all their 190 grants until January 2014 and after that all applicants are put on Pending status but on the other hand 189 is rocket fast.

I checked the timelines on google docs shared excel sheet and there has been no change on 189s at all. They were receiving their grants within 2 months period and still they are receiving their grants in less than 2 months.


----------



## decipline

carthik.annayan said:


> Guys For those who are planning to change their job, i'd request them not to. I wrote to DIBP asking if someone is planning to change the job, should DIBP be kept in the loop. Here's the response form DIBP ====================== If any of your circumstances change, such that an answer in your application or information given to the department is no longer correct, you must inform the department as soon as possible. You must continue to advise the department of any changes in your circumstances until a decision is made on your application, or, in the case of a visa granted outside Australia, until you travel to Australia and are cleared by immigration. You can provide this information by writing a letter or email to your case officer and including any additional documentation that is required. You must identify yourself in your correspondence by quoting your Client and/or Permission Request ID, Transaction Reference Number for online lodged applications, and your file number. This information will be provided in your acknowledgement letter. Important: Your visa may be cancelled if you give incorrect information or fail to advise the department that some information is no longer correct. Examples of a change in circumstances include: * new job * new passport * new member of your family * discovery of incorrect information in your application * change of address or contact details. You can also advise the department by submitting a completed form relevant to your change of circumstances. ==================== Cheers, Carthik


Hi Carthik

what does the visa granted outside australia means? Does it mean offshore applicants like us? One question, once decision is done on out application, still DIBp needs us to inform him that we have reaigned from present job?
What is reason?
did i understood correctly?
i did not know anyone dis this procesure.
Seniors, please share openion.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## lovetosmack

carthik.annayan said:


> Guys For those who are planning to change their job, i'd request them not to. I wrote to DIBP asking if someone is planning to change the job, should DIBP be kept in the loop.
> 
> Here's the response form DIBP
> ======================
> If any of your circumstances change, such that an answer in your application or information given to the department is no longer correct, you must inform the department as soon as possible.
> 
> You must continue to advise the department of any changes in your circumstances until a decision is made on your application, or, in the case of a visa granted outside Australia, until you travel to Australia and are cleared by immigration.
> 
> You can provide this information by writing a letter or email to your case officer and including any additional documentation that is required.
> 
> You must identify yourself in your correspondence by quoting your Client and/or Permission Request ID, Transaction Reference Number for online lodged applications, and your file number. This information will be provided in your acknowledgement letter.
> 
> Important: Your visa may be cancelled if you give incorrect information or fail to advise the department that some information is no longer correct.
> 
> Examples of a change in circumstances include:
> * new job
> * new passport
> * new member of your family
> * discovery of incorrect information in your application
> * change of address or contact details.
> 
> You can also advise the department by submitting a completed form relevant to your change of circumstances.
> ====================
> Cheers,
> Carthik


@Carthik

*Where does it ask you not to change your job ?* If you do change, they ask you to keep them informed via the Form1022 - Notification of change in circumstance. Please be clear as some of our friends would have already started panicking looking at your update.


----------



## sunnyboi

Hunter85 said:


> We have only few days remaining I know i need to be patient but It really seems strange that they spent all their 190 grants until January 2014 and after that all applicants are put on Pending status but on the other hand 189 is rocket fast.
> 
> I checked the timelines on google docs shared excel sheet and there has been no change on 189s at all. They were receiving their grants within 2 months period and still they are receiving their grants in less than 2 months.


Don't rely on the spreadsheet. Almost all of them bail out of this forum and to update the info on Google docs. Lets just worry about our 190


----------



## sunnyboi

decipline said:


> Hi Carthik
> 
> what does the visa granted outside australia means? Does it mean offshore applicants like us? One question, once decision is done on out application, still DIBp needs us to inform him that we have reaigned from present job?
> What is reason?
> did i understood correctly?
> i did not know anyone dis this procesure.
> Seniors, please share openion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


They probably mean addition in member of family, like a child after the grant. Resigning from a job after you get a grant need not be mentioned to them since everyone resigns and moves there


----------



## carthik.annayan

lovetosmack said:


> @Carthik
> 
> *Where does it ask you not to change your job ?* If you do change, they ask you to keep them informed via the Form1022 - Notification of change in circumstance. Please be clear as some of our friends would have already started panicking looking at your update.



I'm only suggesting not to change the job, in view of the turn around time. That's what i meant. Nothing more. DIBP is not banning you form changing your job. It's just the process will become more lengthy. My Apologies if the message was confusing.

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## lovetosmack

carthik.annayan said:


> I'm only suggesting not to change the job, in view of the turn around time. That's what i meant. Nothing more. DIBP is not banning you form changing your job. It's just the process will become more lengthy. My Apologies if the message was confusing.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carthik


No worries.

Yes. I definitely agree with you that it would add more time & confusion.


----------



## kiranjetti

tinkyx said:


> EOI application selection took only 2 days?


no just 2 days left for there most awaited July first


----------



## decipline

sunnyboi said:


> They probably mean addition in member of family, like a child after the grant. Resigning from a job after you get a grant need not be mentioned to them since everyone resigns and moves there


hi sunny
thanks
but if you read the second para it mentions visa granted for outside australia needs to inform DIBP till the time we travel to australia.
i don't understand logic behind this.
once visa is granted and if one resign why should it be notified to DIBP? 

para 2 is bit worried part.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## lovetosmack

decipline said:


> hi sunny
> thanks
> but if you read the second para it mentions visa granted for outside australia needs to inform DIBP till the time we travel to australia.
> i don't understand logic behind this.
> once visa is granted and if one resign why should it be notified to DIBP?
> 
> para 2 is bit worried part.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


By that they are concerned (post visa grant) about changes in addresses, passports, family circumstances. This is because they have all this information updated in their DIBP database. On your first entry, if something doesn't add up, you will start to be questioned by the immigration at your port of entry. Hence, you should keep them updated until your first entry about everything. Once that is done, you will be in their good books. Same for every country's first visit.


----------



## praDe

Hi,

Apparently the granting is not happening till July. But CO's are processing the documents and keeping in touch with the applicants for documents. I guess the flood gates will be open in July where we see lot of grants happen. Or will that be based on a quota too?


----------



## lovetosmack

praDe said:


> Hi,
> 
> .....But CO's are processing the documents and keeping in touch with the applicants for documents.


How'd do you know that ? Just curious.


----------



## _shel

praDe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Apparently the granting is not happening till July. But CO's are processing the documents and keeping in touch with the applicants for documents. I guess the flood gates will be open in July where we see lot of grants happen. Or will that be based on a quota too?





lovetosmack said:


> How'd do you know that ? Just curious.


 Perhaps he has a crystal ball


----------



## mamunvega

..I am wondering ppl will say discover a new theory..."there will be quota for every month"...so your application can't be processed in this month...and so on....

finally, the wait knows no bound...


----------



## decipline

lovetosmack said:


> By that they are concerned (post visa grant) about changes in addresses, passports, family circumstances. This is because they have all this information updated in their DIBP database. On your first entry, if something doesn't add up, you will start to be questioned by the immigration at your port of entry. Hence, you should keep them updated until your first entry about everything. Once that is done, you will be in their good books. Same for every country's first visit.


hi dear
regarding change ib address or passport or damily circumstances, i fully agree on that part.
but my question was does applicant need to inform DIBP that he has resigned his job post visa grant? what is the logic?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Tau$eef

Is there any benefit to upload Form 80 even before a CO asks for it?


----------



## Tau$eef

decipline said:


> hi dear
> regarding change ib address or passport or damily circumstances, i fully agree on that part.
> but my question was does applicant need to inform DIBP that he has resigned his job post visa grant? what is the logic?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


The logic is once you received a visa grant, you have to leave your job to fly to Australialane:.


----------



## decipline

Tau$eef said:


> Is there any benefit to upload Form 80 even before a CO asks for it?


request for form 80 is total CO specific
few asks where as others don't
choice is yours.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Hunter85

Benefit can be : 

You will save a lot of time

Because

It takes at least 2-3 days for you to fill it (believe me it is hard) second, if CO asks for it and if you submit, only god will know when CO will again review your case.

Expect 2-3 days of delay till 1 month delay if you submit it later

But it up to the CO, some times they dont even ask it



Tau$eef said:


> Is there any benefit to upload Form 80 even before a CO asks for it?


----------



## Hunter85

How it is possible that you have CO?

They announced that people until 4th of march have CO

I applied on begining of april and still no sign of CO but i front loaded all documents, your signature and comment gives me hope that maybe I already have CO and maybe I will get my grant in first half of June...



praDe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Apparently the granting is not happening till July. But CO's are processing the documents and keeping in touch with the applicants for documents. I guess the flood gates will be open in July where we see lot of grants happen. Or will that be based on a quota too?


----------



## SL76

i have shifted house, do i need to inform DIBP? is it compulsory or will have a negative effect in the sense will they ask for more docs or PCC again etc> pl advice


----------



## decipline

Hunter85 said:


> Benefit can be : You will save a lot of time Because It takes at least 2-3 days for you to fill it (believe me it is hard) second, if CO asks for it and if you submit, only god will know when CO will again review your case. Expect 2-3 days of delay till 1 month delay if you submit it later But it up to the CO, some times they dont even ask it


sorry Dear Hunter

but we have numerous example on this forum only where people who has front loaded all docs including form 80, meda ans pcc and they were waiting and people who did not front loaded form 80 or meds and later on request of CO they uploaded and got grant sooner than those who front loaded

so, i will not say it will delay the process ny 2 days to 1 month.
it's not true according to me.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

SL76 said:


> i have shifted house, do i need to inform DIBP? is it compulsory or will have a negative effect in the sense will they ask for more docs or PCC again etc> pl advice


you must inform DIBP

if they found out (possibility is rare, but still not to take chance) than your application will be in trouble. will be difficult to convenience them.
better, inform them.

it will not harm you

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## praDe

_shel said:


> Perhaps he has a crystal ball


Well I wish I have crystal ball. But I was contacted by the CO beginning of June and was asked to submit documents.


----------



## praDe

Hunter85 said:


> How it is possible that you have CO?
> 
> They announced that people until 4th of march have CO
> 
> I applied on begining of april and still no sign of CO but i front loaded all documents, your signature and comment gives me hope that maybe I already have CO and maybe I will get my grant in first half of June...



Hi,

I lodged my application on 12th March. CO contacted me for Meds and Form80 on 29th of May and was asked to submit all relevant documents before 26th of June. I'm sure you will be contacted by your CO soon. all the best!!


----------



## Zod

mamunvega said:


> 02 more working days.....


Personally I don't think DIBP will start issuing visas in bulk starting from July 1st. They may take there time to finalize (finalise in Australian English ) the strategy for year 2014-2015. 

So don't be anxious and stay calm layball:


----------



## SL76

decipline said:


> you must inform DIBP
> 
> if they found out (possibility is rare, but still not to take chance) than your application will be in trouble. will be difficult to convenience them.
> better, inform them.
> 
> it will not harm you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


ok i will do asap. thank you very much, appreciate your quick reply.


----------



## mathota

Guys, 

Can anyone help me with my question?

Question is that I resigned or left my job in May 2014, CO is still not allocated but I uploaded all the relevant documents such as form 16 and relieving letter. Do I still have to inform DIBP by completing the form 1022?


----------



## chiku2006

mathota said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can anyone help me with my question?
> 
> Question is that I resigned or left my job in May 2014, CO is still not allocated but I uploaded all the relevant documents such as form 16 and relieving letter. Do I still have to inform DIBP by completing the form 1022?


You should inform about your job change and if you don't have a job right now then that will be a tricky situation.


----------



## mathota

chiku2006 said:


> You should inform about your job change and if you don't have a job right now then that will be a tricky situation.


Hi Chiku2006,

I don't have a job right now.


----------



## chiku2006

mathota said:


> Hi Chiku2006,
> 
> I don't have a job right now.


If I was in your place, I would have told them that I am all set to leave as I have resigned from my present job and have made arrangements to leave the country, just waiting for the grant..


----------



## mathota

chiku2006 said:


> If I was in your place, I would have told them that I am all set to leave as I have resigned from my present job and have made arrangements to leave the country, just waiting for the grant..


I wish this could have been a possibility, CO is still not allocated to me, but no worries just spending time in travelling hill stations and pilgrim places in India.


----------



## rajfirst

*3 more days..*


----------



## ajaymannat

Lol
U r awesome


----------



## sunnyboi

rajfirst said:


>


One does not simply reset the waiting period


----------



## shishir

The office address of my previous employer has been changed and I want to inform DIBP about this change. Can I submit form-1022 mentioning this change or it will be better to wait till CO allocation???


----------



## Alnaibii

mathota said:


> Hi Chiku2006,
> 
> I don't have a job right now.


You do not have to be employed to get a visa.


----------



## alexdiv

It seems like dibp has closed door for all 190 applicants of this year... lets have a fresh start by july 1... nly 4 more days to gooo.... waiting... waiting...


----------



## Tejil

hi all

can anyone please let me know which states are currently sponsoring ICT business Analyst??
i have 55 points after ACS deducted 4 yrs from my total work-ex of 8 years
my ielts score is overall 7


----------



## lovetosmack

Tejil said:


> hi all
> 
> can anyone please let me know which states are currently sponsoring ICT business Analyst??
> i have 55 points after ACS deducted 4 yrs from my total work-ex of 8 years
> my ielts score is overall 7


Check on anzscosearch dot com.


----------



## lovetosmack

shishir said:


> The office address of my previous employer has been changed and I want to inform DIBP about this change. Can I submit form-1022 mentioning this change or it will be better to wait till CO allocation???


Submit it now. Form1022. Yes.


----------



## Pinkz

Guys, wats ied?!


----------



## lovetosmack

IED = Initial Entry date

The date before which you MUST enter Australia. It is mentioned on your visa grant letter.


----------



## Pinkz

Thank u.. Not that i've got it but jus wanted to know.


----------



## lovetosmack

That's ok. I started off like you though. What is your current status ? May be after a few more posts you can also have a signature like mine that will help people answer your questions better. Are you from the south ?


----------



## Pinkz

Yes. Co got assigned on the 22nd of april, got the delay email on the 24th n i've jus been waitin ever since. I couldnt figure out the signature bit.&#55357;&#56860;


----------



## 'HM'

whr do the Nsw ppl plan to stay in sydney??? as in nice suburbs???


----------



## carthik.annayan

1 More working day to go !


----------



## AK8055

i think today is going to be another dry day!


----------



## Pame

Hi,

I think they are done with 2014, 190 s and this will swing in our favor only by next week for sure.

So best of luck and blast your pre grant week end. 

Regards


----------



## AK8055

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think they are done with 2014, 190 s and this will swing in our favor only by next week for sure.
> 
> So best of luck and blast your pre grant week end.
> 
> Regards


I like the way you put it "Pre Grant Weekend"

Lol


----------



## rajajessie

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think they are done with 2014, 190 s and this will swing in our favor only by next week for sure.
> 
> So best of luck and blast your pre grant week end.
> 
> Regards


Dear Pame,

I have the same feeling as of you that they are done with this year Quota and now setting up the SOP's for the new Migration year. . . .
One thing I have noticed (which brings hope into the life) is:
They haven't stopped issuing the 190 state nomination in past 4 months, certainly the number has dried out a bit but still significant enough to bring the ray of hope that they will be clearing the backlog real soon, so as to adhere to their timeline (for new migration year). 

Here's the factual data only for State nominations invite (190):
February - 924
March - 1133
April - 537
May - 634

Seriously hoping for a flash flood of visas (in July)! 
Best of luck everyone . . . .


----------



## HarryAdd

Hi

When will the Migration Programme planning levels for the year 2014-15 will be reset?
Is it exactly on July 1st? or sometime in July??


----------



## Alnaibii

July 1st, 00:00


----------



## rajfirst

*Exactly!*



alnaibii said:


> july 1st, 00:00


----------



## Ragan

rajajessie said:


> Dear Pame,
> 
> I have the same feeling as of you that they are done with this year Quota and now setting up the SOP's for the new Migration year. . . .
> One thing I have noticed (which brings hope into the life) is:
> They haven't stopped issuing the 190 state nomination in past 4 months, certainly the number has dried out a bit but still significant enough to bring the ray of hope that they will be clearing the backlog real soon, so as to adhere to their timeline (for new migration year).
> 
> Here's the factual data only for State nominations invite (190):
> February - 924
> March - 1133
> April - 537
> May - 634
> 
> Seriously hoping for a flash flood of visas (in July)!
> Best of luck everyone . . . .




Yeah....i also feel it should happen.


----------



## HarryAdd

There is immi system outage today... so hoping they will reset the cap limit today itself


----------



## Matiko

Woohoo! 1 Last working day of June 2014 left. 

Fasten your seatbelts 190 applicants. The wait is almost over. Wishing us all speedy grants!


----------



## lovetosmack

You'd think !!! :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty:


----------



## HarryAdd

"This notice is for applicants who have commenced an application for General Skilled Migration state nomination but have not submitted it.

If you plan to submit an application, you will need to submit it prior to 11am Monday the 30th of June 2014 (South Australian time).

You will not be able to access any saved application after this time and any applications will need to be submitted in the new application form after 1 July 2014.

You will not be able to view or copy your old saved application after 11am on Monday the 30th of June 2014."

Found this news on SA website... so guys please beware of this.


----------



## chiku2006

HarryAdd said:


> "This notice is for applicants who have commenced an application for General Skilled Migration state nomination but have not submitted it.
> 
> If you plan to submit an application, you will need to submit it prior to 11am Monday the 30th of June 2014 (South Australian time).
> 
> You will not be able to access any saved application after this time and any applications will need to be submitted in the new application form after 1 July 2014.
> 
> You will not be able to view or copy your old saved application after 11am on Monday the 30th of June 2014."
> 
> Found this news on SA website... so guys please beware of this.


They are going to wipe out and clean their system before the commencement of a new financial year !


----------



## sunnyboi

chiku2006 said:


> They are going to wipe out and clean their system before the commencement of a new financial year !


I hope that doesn't mean, our applications as well which seems to be a trend nowadays


----------



## SS70011005

sunnyboi said:


> I hope that doesn't mean, our applications as well which seems to be a trend nowadays


It can't be.. we have paid the money..

Its only for those who have not lodged their application but have received the invitation.


----------



## HarryAdd

After going through some threads, I understood that each state does their own migration program plan every year. 

hope after 1 July, I don't see a mail from CO saying that SA state program plan doesn't have any open quota for 261313 and I need to wait until there is change in SA program plan


----------



## MikkiDuda

It is only for those who STARTED an application for State Sponsorship but due to any reason did not submitted it. After the specified date, it seems that a new system / form will be implemented so the old ones will no longer be functional. SS criteria seem to suffer changes also from that date.

HarryAdd - if you already have the SS and submitted the visa - I see you already have a CO, there is no worry. Any change on the list will not affect you.


----------



## HarryAdd

Thanks MikkiDuda.

hoping for the best on or after 1Jul :fingerscrossed:


----------



## darbar1409

SS70011005 said:


> It can't be.. we have paid the money..
> 
> Its only for those who have not lodged their application but have received the invitation.


As per my understanding, even they can not do this to the people who have received invitation and are under the 60 days time frame for lodging their visa.

Anyway we the people who are way ahead in the process does not need to worry about this.:brushteeth::brushteeth::brushteeth:

Lets get ready guys, As per the given details the 30th of june is not going to be the full working day as well so it seems they are under way to clean up things for the fresh start of new programme year.


----------



## chiku2006

darbar1409 said:


> As per my understanding, even they can not do this to the people who have received invitation and are under the 60 days time frame for lodging their visa.
> 
> Anyway we the people who are way ahead in the process does not need to worry about this.:brushteeth::brushteeth::brushteeth:
> 
> Lets get ready guys, As per the given details the 30th of june is not going to be the full working day as well so it seems they are under way to clean up things for the fresh start of new programme year.


Yes they can as they want to start afresh. .. they are not talking about lodged applications but saved ones...


----------



## HarryAdd

HarryAdd said:


> "This notice is for applicants who have commenced an application for General Skilled Migration state nomination but have not submitted it.
> 
> If you plan to submit an application, you will need to submit it prior to 11am Monday the 30th of June 2014 (South Australian time).
> 
> You will not be able to access any saved application after this time and any applications will need to be submitted in the new application form after 1 July 2014.
> 
> You will not be able to view or copy your old saved application after 11am on Monday the 30th of June 2014."
> 
> Found this news on SA website... so guys please beware of this.


:yield:
I have kept :horn: this msg just to enlighten guys who are in process of submission. :typing:


----------



## Tejil

Guys can anyone please help me with which states are currently sponsoring ICT business analyst? 
Please any help will be deeply appreciated 
Tks


----------



## rajfirst

Tejil said:


> Guys can anyone please help me with which states are currently sponsoring ICT business analyst?
> Please any help will be deeply appreciated
> Tks


Answered in another thread..

ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa


----------



## Pame

Hi People,

Please don't worry that is south Australia invitation process system clean up before July 1, as they refresh their SOL every July 1. we should not worry because, we have already been invited and lodged our 190 visa. We all should think of more about packing and moving.

Regards


----------



## fakhan

Pame said:


> Hi People,
> 
> Please don't worry that is south Australia invitation process system clean up before July 1, as they refresh their SOL every July 1. we should not worry because, we have already been invited and lodged our 190 visa. We all should think of more about packing and moving.
> 
> Regards


I am already thinking. Just waiting to get golden mail as early as possible.


----------



## shisman

Dear All,

Just wanted to share my timeline for 190


IELTS-22/09/2012-L-9,R-8,W-7,S-9 VETASSESS Assessment filed-18/12/2013, VETASSESS Assessment Outcome-+ve-03/04/2014 EOI Filed- 13/05/2014, EOI Accepted-02/06/2014, 190 Lodged-03/06/2014, Medicals Completed and status updated in the system-15-06/2014, PCC - 12/06/2014 -


----------



## sajandeep

can any moderator make this as a sticky thread


----------



## NMCHD

Hi guys..i have a query..in case an occupation is not appearing on the state sponsorship list at present, does it mean that it was never there during this financial year. The purpose is that i want to know that which states have been nominating my occupation in the last financial year, though it might not be appearing on their list now.

Regards


----------



## Tau$eef

2 More days to go...  hope everyone gets grants thereafter.


----------



## Tau$eef

NMCHD said:


> Hi guys..i have a query..in case an occupation is not appearing on the state sponsorship list at present, does it mean that it was never there during this financial year. The purpose is that i want to know that which states have been nominating my occupation in the last financial year, though it might not be appearing on their list now.
> 
> Regards


Normally they remove the old SOL whenever they update it. The best way to be certain whether an occupation existed in the SOL is to drop them an email or call them up.


----------



## NMCHD

Tau$eef said:


> Normally they remove the old SOL whenever they update it. The best way to be certain whether an occupation existed in the SOL is to drop them an email or call them up.


Thanks Brother..are u aware of any link where we can access such historical data apart from contacting the respective state.


----------



## ssadiq

Tau$eef said:


> 2 More days to go...  hope everyone gets grants thereafter.


Amen


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Tau$eef said:


> 2 More days to go...  hope everyone gets grants thereafter.


Ji guys!!

Any idea how many visas were granted in July Aug period last year

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## alexdiv

Tau$eef said:


> 2 More days to go...  hope everyone gets grants thereafter.


Lets see how many of us are receiving the golden email on july 1st.. As per my opinion, dibp may clear all the backlog as early as possible, may be with in the first week of july itself. Because they have to work on this years application too. So I think those applications which are in desicion ready status may turn to be the golden grant without much wait..:amen:


----------



## MikkiDuda

NMCHD said:


> Hi guys..i have a query..in case an occupation is not appearing on the state sponsorship list at present, does it mean that it was never there during this financial year. The purpose is that i want to know that which states have been nominating my occupation in the last financial year, though it might not be appearing on their list now.
> 
> Regards


I think you could verify the CSOL ( Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List). It seems to keep track of what has been removed / introduced on the list over the year. I do not know though if you can see the state that had the job - it might still appear on ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa. States update their list more often than CSOL is updated. Also, you could cjeck what states have the required job in "Closed" status - if any - as there are chances that the job will be opened on 1-st of July.


----------



## Tau$eef

alexdiv said:


> Lets see how many of us are receiving the golden email on july 1st.. As per my opinion, dibp may clear all the backlog as early as possible, may be with in the first week of july itself. Because they have to work on this years application too. So I think those applications which are in desicion ready status may turn to be the golden grant without much wait..:amen:


Yeah..I agree that they will process those applications first which are easier to process...


----------



## Tau$eef

Nishant Dundas said:


> Ji guys!!
> 
> Any idea how many visas were granted in July Aug period last year
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Its really hard to estimate because DIBP never publishes this information. However, some people publish their grant info on spreadsheets in googledoc. You have to take into account the fact that many do not publish so you have to do some guesswork.


----------



## NMCHD

MikkiDuda said:


> I think you could verify the CSOL ( Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List). It seems to keep track of what has been removed / introduced on the list over the year. I do not know though if you can see the state that had the job - it might still appear on ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa. States update their list more often than CSOL is updated. Also, you could cjeck what states have the required job in "Closed" status - if any - as there are chances that the job will be opened on 1-st of July.


Thanks brother


----------



## NMCHD

MikkiDuda said:


> I think you could verify the CSOL ( Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List). It seems to keep track of what has been removed / introduced on the list over the year. I do not know though if you can see the state that had the job - it might still appear on ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa. States update their list more often than CSOL is updated. Also, you could cjeck what states have the required job in "Closed" status - if any - as there are chances that the job will be opened on 1-st of July.


So that means that some states tag the occupations as closed while some remove them completely from the list when it is reviewed. And wherein the same have been removed it might reappear after 1 july. 
Pls confirm whether i hv interpreted correctly.


----------



## MikkiDuda

Not only it might appear after beeing removed completly or tagged as Closed, but it might apper for the first time on the list - my job was only on Victoria's list since 2011 year and appeared on Queensland list on 2013-2014. After beeing refused SS by Victoria on 2012 although the job was continuosly Open with no sign of reaching the cap limit for the next 2 years, Quensland gave me SS without too much worries. 

Eyes wide opened on the lists that will come on 1 July and do a bit of research regarding the state to choose - if choice is available - as some are more "willing" to give SS than others. Ofcourse, everything is theory... Same as the deadlines DIBP gives us...


----------



## nownow

*Just ti share the pain*

Hi Guys,

I am new to the forum, I was looking to find out whats wrong with my application subclass 190. I lodged my application on 22 March, start to upload documents and was expecting the case officer.
That set, since that time I had no response at all, I start to doubt that my application is not lodged correctly.
I did not receive an E-mail stat that my application is lodged, but my immionline states"_*The Electronic Visa Application has been successfully submitted to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."*_, file received and a date, 
Also in status "_*in progress", *_
so I have nothing else to do. just to share with you my story, eating some popcorn.
Any comment?


----------



## MikkiDuda

Nothing wrong. Just wait...


----------



## fakhan

nownow said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to the forum, I was looking to find out whats wrong with my application subclass 190. I lodged my application on 22 March, start to upload documents and was expecting the case officer.
> That set, since that time I had no response at all, I start to doubt that my application is not lodged correctly.
> I did not receive an E-mail stat that my application is lodged, but my immionline states"The Electronic Visa Application has been successfully submitted to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.", file received and a date,
> Also in status "in progress",
> so I have nothing else to do. just to share with you my story, eating some popcorn.
> Any comment?


Definitely your applict has been submitted. When you go to your immiaccount, you will see a link to view you application. You can also download it for reference and record. I think, CO will be assigned after July 01, as I heard through these forums that cap has reached. May be due to that reason, CO has not been assigned to you. Be patient.


----------



## NMCHD

MikkiDuda said:


> Not only it might appear after beeing removed completly or tagged as Closed, but it might apper for the first time on the list - my job was only on Victoria's list since 2011 year and appeared on Queensland list on 2013-2014. After beeing refused SS by Victoria on 2012 although the job was continuosly Open with no sign of reaching the cap limit for the next 2 years, Quensland gave me SS without too much worries.
> 
> Eyes wide opened on the lists that will come on 1 July and do a bit of research regarding the state to choose - if choice is available - as some are more "willing" to give SS than others. Ofcourse, everything is theory... Same as the deadlines DIBP gives us...


Thanks for the insight brother.


----------



## rai2826

HI Everyone,

As everyone is waiting for july1 for so long and as we are approaching it ..its making me more nervous.

Just a query if you guys think that all these days when no grants/very few were being issued, were the CO actually checking the submitted applications or they were waiting for july 1 to check that too ??? What if they even have not checked our applications and will ask for more docs or any info after july which unnecessarily delay our grants when we could have given eveything in dese wait time only ??


----------



## Pame

rai2826 said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> As everyone is waiting for july1 for so long and as we are approaching it ..its making me more nervous.
> 
> Just a query if you guys think that all these days when no grants/very few were being issued, were the CO actually checking the submitted applications or they were waiting for july 1 to check that too ??? What if they even have not checked our applications and will ask for more docs or any info after july which unnecessarily delay our grants when we could have given eveything in dese wait time only ??


Hi,

I agree with you that we all have developed some insecurity, but that will not deny us visa. Having said that, I am some what sure that you will get a direct grant, as you have front loaded everything and CO is satisfied I guess. Let us give it 3 more days, so that we can have some body responsible for our application at least.

Best of luck


----------



## rai2826

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> I agree with you that we all have developed some insecurity, but that will not deny us visa. Having said that, I am some what sure that you will get a direct grant, as you have front loaded everything and CO is satisfied I guess. Let us give it 3 more days, so that we can have some body responsible for our application at least.
> 
> Best of luck


Yes Dear you are correct. since my Co allocation on 26th March I mailed him once 10 days back and only reply i got from my CO was that "we will be when I will be able to progress your application further" Don't know what does that mean..


----------



## Pame

rai2826 said:


> Yes Dear you are correct. since my Co allocation on 26th March I mailed him once 10 days back and only reply i got from my CO was that "we will be when I will be able to progress your application further" Don't know what does that mean..


Hi,

I think they have closed the file of all the 190 till July 1 and their hands are tied up. Your lodgement date is very close to mine and I feel after July 1 situation will change. Even some 190 grants to people lodged in dec and jan will show us some relief.

In my opinion from here they can only issue a visa for us and processing means that itself. 

regards.


----------



## chiku2006

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think they have closed the file of all the 190 till July 1 and their hands are tied up. Your lodgement date is very close to mine and I feel after July 1 situation will change. Even some 190 grants to people lodged in dec and jan will show us some relief.
> 
> In my opinion from here they can only issue a visa for us and processing means that itself.
> 
> regards.


This mystery will get resolved on 1/7 onwards, nobody knows how and when DIBP will start giving grants. 

We can just pray and hope for the best !!


----------



## Pame

Hi All,

In my opinion we all are in cap and queue line, no issue of visa is last few days may support my statement. The link below provides how planning levels and cap/queue is related. By the content of the delay mail also we can judge that only positive things can happen post July. 

https://www.immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/21managing.htm#a

Best of luck to everybody


----------



## carthik.annayan

I hope 1st of July marks the Independence of all of us waiting for 190 Grants!


----------



## wingzee

Just made payment and lodged mine today. All documents been front-loaded. Gonna pray for good news post 01 July!


----------



## lovetosmack

wingzee said:


> Just made payment and lodged mine today. All documents been front-loaded. Gonna pray for good news post 01 July!


Very optimistic. We need more people like you.  

Good luck.


----------



## Happybets

The new QLD sol has removed accountants category from the list. Does it impact us who have already lodged our visas post invite from QLD? Just wanted to get some assurance that we are safe.. seniors pls.


----------



## Pame

Happybets said:


> The new QLD sol has removed accountants category from the list. Does it impact us who have already lodged our visas post invite from QLD? Just wanted to get some assurance that we are safe.. seniors pls.


Hi,

I dont think so, mine is also removed from the list. It my opinion it does not affect already invited people. 

Regards


----------



## MilanPS

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> I dont think so, mine is also removed from the list. It my opinion it does not affect already invited people.
> 
> Regards


You are absolutely right.


----------



## Happybets

MilanPS said:


> You are absolutely right.


Thanks Pame and Milan. Feels better to know that.


----------



## Straya

Hi Guys,

I believe this question has been asked millions time in this forum yet again, i applied for Subclass 190 (Onshore) on 30th of March 2014 , fee paid and all documents front uploaded. Tomorrow it will be 3 months "Standard Time" as per Australian immi website. But, i haven't heard a word from immi department yet. Can anyone shed some light please? i have seen people who applied offshore in April already got the PR.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Straya said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I believe this question has been asked millions time in this forum yet again, i applied for Subclass 190 (Onshore) on 30th of March 2014 , fee paid and all documents front uploaded. Tomorrow it will be 3 months "Standard Time" as per Australian immi website. But, i haven't heard a word from immi department yet. Can anyone shed some light please? i have seen people who applied offshore in April already got the PR.


You may get a direct grant my friend.
Thing is they do not have any visa quota left hence they have put 190 on hold.
From July 190 will gain speed so u can expect grant soon, have patience. I have lodged on 8th march and still waitinv

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## lovetosmack

Straya said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I believe this question has been asked millions time in this forum yet again, i applied for Subclass 190 (Onshore) on 30th of March 2014 , fee paid and all documents front uploaded. Tomorrow it will be 3 months "Standard Time" as per Australian immi website. But, i haven't heard a word from immi department yet. Can anyone shed some light please? i have seen people who applied offshore in April already got the PR.


Who applied in April and got a grant? Is it 190?


----------



## Straya

Thanks Nishant. 

A case officer was allocated to you on 6/5/14 but i haven't received any news yet.

Lovetosmack: 

i think it was 189 not 190, shouldn't we get priority though? 

I am sitting at 80 point with state sponsorship and Australian work experience yet an offshore applicant with subclass 189 had been granted a visa over my application. either It is a bit of concern or i just am thinking too much. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Pame

Straya said:


> Thanks Nishant.
> 
> A case officer was allocated to you on 6/5/14 but i haven't received any news yet.
> 
> Lovetosmack:
> 
> i think it was 189 not 190, shouldn't we get priority though?
> 
> I am sitting at 80 point with state sponsorship and Australian work experience yet an offshore applicant with subclass 189 had been granted a visa over my application. either It is a bit of concern or i just am thinking too much.
> 
> Thanks for your time.


Hi,

Please allow me to come in. Many 189 visas are being granted and 190 are on hold because of quota limit for 2013-14. From 1 July 2015, another 28000 190 visas will be available. Then u will get your visa and its a matter of just 1 day to start with.

Regards


----------



## Straya

Thanks Guys !!!


----------



## darbar1409

Lets Celebrate guys its 30th of June and tomorrow is a New Year for all of us.
Wish you all a very Happy and Prosperous New Programme year full of Hopes and Virtues.


----------



## Pame

darbar1409 said:


> Lets Celebrate guys its 30th of June and tomorrow is a New Year for all of us.
> Wish you all a very Happy and Prosperous New Programme year full of Hopes and Virtues.


Same to u buddy. I think the torture is going to finish.


----------



## mathota

Hi guys, 

Don't mind but I am still worried because I do not have a CO yet and this the same for all march applicants who applied after 4th of March 2014, this is really a big worry and we can't even contact DIBP about the status because they will clearly mention us to wait until last week of July for updates. Keeping my fingers crossed and hope that CO will be assigned in July.


----------



## AK8055

mathota said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Don't mind but I am still worried because I do not have a CO yet and this the same for all march applicants who applied after 4th of March 2014, this is really a big worry and we can't even contact DIBP about the status because they will clearly mention us to wait until last week of July for updates. Keeping my fingers crossed and hope that CO will be assigned in July.


U can contact them, no issue there. I know every1 is getting those jitters.
I highly recommend you contact them tomorrow inquiring about the allocation of your CO. giving us info is their job, if they give you patent replies ask them if they have received your docs. with that at least you can put your mind at ease that its just a matter of time.


----------



## gkkumar

Eagerly awaiting for tomorrow for the avalanche of grants. Gear up guys !!!


----------



## mamunvega

*last day of this cursed year for 190 ppl.... *


----------



## Karen0510

just a quick question..... i got my co assigned on 11th April .... and after sending all doc requested ,.... i have sent follow up mails twice.... but no reply at all ..... should i be worried??? should i call???? or just wait ..... has this happened to any one where they got a mail from co and then no mails at all even to confirm they have received all doc ????


----------



## AK8055

Karen0510 said:


> just a quick question..... i got my co assigned on 11th April .... and after sending all doc requested ,.... i have sent follow up mails twice.... but no reply at all ..... should i be worried??? should i call???? or just wait ..... has this happened to any one where they got a mail from co and then no mails at all even to confirm they have received all doc ????


Hopefully you will get a direct grant in the first week of July


----------



## Karen0510

i hope so too.... but its strange they do not reply .... which makes the waiting more scarry  



AK8055 said:


> Hopefully you will get a direct grant in the first week of July


----------



## AK8055

Karen0510 said:


> i hope so too.... but its strange they do not reply .... which makes the waiting more scarry


DIBP people are like Drama Queen's I guess.

they love building suspense. Trust me with your timeline, you will get it in the first week of July.


----------



## Hunter85

So tomorrow everything starts from the begining for most of us.

The sad part is, I applied on 1st week of April meaning not even CO was assigned to my case. Now I have to wait for COs to be allocated for 1k applicants which are also waiting and hopefully in August I will have my CO


----------



## ajaymannat

....


----------



## ajaymannat

I lodged my e visa on 19 march. Due to this delay i did not send any mail as i have already completed 3 months on 19 june.
Now i want to mail them as i cant afford to make on hold for 1hr on an international call 
So i want to ask is there any e mail id on which i can mail them about my co allocation status.


----------



## SS70011005

ajaymannat said:


> I lodged my e visa on 19 march. Due to this delay i did not send any mail as i have already completed 3 months on 19 june.
> Now i want to mail them as i cant afford to make on hold for 1hr on an international call
> So i want to ask is there any e mail id on which i can mail them about my co allocation status.


Why don't you use Skype credit.. you can choose between $8 or $16.. per minute rate is 2.5 cents.. i.e. Rs. 1.36 / min.. for an hour hardly 60 rupees... $8 credit will give Rs. 480 talktime for Australia..


----------



## ajaymannat

SS70011005 said:


> Why don't you use Skype credit.. you can choose between $8 or $16.. per minute rate is 2.5 cents.. i.e. Rs. 1.36 / min.. for an hour hardly 60 rupees... $8 credit will give Rs. 480 talktime for Australia..


Thats great 
Charges are also very less
Thank u so much


----------



## 'HM'

lets see who's d first one to get Julys' first 190...


----------



## chiku2006

Not even a single grant today, day is about to finish in Australia. ...

Wonder what will happen tomorrow and how?? This wait is really killing me, unable to concentrate on anything. But one thing is for sure, this process has taught me to be patient in life !!!


----------



## rajfirst

*Another day...*


----------



## SS70011005

chiku2006 said:


> Not even a single grant today, day is about to finish in Australia. ...
> 
> Wonder what will happen tomorrow and how?? This wait is really killing me, unable to concentrate on anything. But one thing is for sure, this process has taught me to be patient in life !!!


Stop worrying so much Chiku.. or else you'll be a PATIENT too..


----------



## Hunter85

i guess today they are only allocating COs for next year and budgeting and staff...


----------



## chiku2006

SS70011005 said:


> Stop worrying so much Chiku.. or else you'll be a PATIENT too..


Thanks for your concern but I m not that worried that I will become a patient..


----------



## mamunvega

dear fellas,

I noticed 176 visa category (which is now 190) applicants are not that much evident in this forum or anywhere else. What does it mean, DIBP cleared all 176 applications. well, if its true, its a good news.

Regarding, recent backlog of 190 applications, how many as per rough estimate out there waiting for a Final Grant Decision. Any statistics?? 

Do you know anyone who is waiting for a 190 grant for more than a year...if yes, how many??

Thanks and Cheers...hope tomorrow comes with lots of hope and good wishes...

Regards


----------



## MilanPS

ajaymannat said:


> Thats great
> Charges are also very less
> Thank u so much


Better, use VOIPRAIDER add AUD$9 credit, valid for 90 days, make free calls to all landlines in Australia and then you can wait till eternity on DIBP calls.


----------



## sunnyboi

MilanPS said:


> Better, use VOIPRAIDER add AUD$9 credit, valid for 90 days, make free calls to all landlines in Australia and then you can wait till eternity on DIBP calls.


Wish you had let us know about this earlier


----------



## mamunvega

mamunvega said:


> dear fellas,
> 
> I noticed 176 visa category (which is now 190) applicants are not that much evident in this forum or anywhere else. What does it mean, DIBP cleared all 176 applications. well, if its true, its a good news.
> 
> Regarding, recent backlog of 190 applications, how many as per rough estimate out there waiting for a Final Grant Decision. Any statistics??
> 
> Do you know anyone who is waiting for a 190 grant for more than a year...if yes, how many??
> 
> Thanks and Cheers...hope tomorrow comes with lots of hope and good wishes...
> 
> Regards




Guyz, pls review 190 backlogs in this year end day !!


----------



## MilanPS

sunnyboi said:


> Wish you had let us know about this earlier


Wish someone could have asked me earlier


----------



## Thinuli

Lodged on 8 th march, everything is in recieved state including meicals , pcc and form 80' but no sign of a case officer , hope for the best after tomorrow, hope all february and march aplicants get the grant within july ...


----------



## Hunter85

Correct me if I am wrong but status in Immi account (recommended, required, received) really doesnt mean anything, it just shows if you have successfully uploaded your document



Thinuli said:


> Lodged on 8 th march, everything is in recieved state including meicals , pcc and form 80' but no sign of a case officer , hope for the best after tomorrow, hope all february and march aplicants get the grant within july ...


----------



## MilanPS

Hunter85 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but status in Immi account (recommended, required, received) really doesnt mean anything, it just shows if you have successfully uploaded your document


"received" shall appear in 2-3 days post uploading "recommended" or "required" documents.
This is to just make you happy and for that feel-good factor.


----------



## carthik.annayan

Less Than 24 Hours to go  So lets all hold on to our nerves! This is Going to be Nail Biting Experience  So, Sit Back, Relax and Hold Tight 

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## decipline

Friends

Any idea on 190 applications of last year, Did COs processed and put them aside or they even did not looked at it and kept it aside.

if they were busy clearing 189 files and could not even processed the pending 190 application than again little long wait will appear

hope they had processed.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Marshal

Hi All 190'ers

I am new to the forum. However I have been closely following the forum for the last one month. I believe that the criteria and conditions for visa processing and grant is different for 190 as compared to 189. Moreover there seems to be a major baclog for 190 applicants since Dec13. From Tomorrow the situation can change for us 190'ers. While we have waited patiently this long its only a matter of time for the queue to start moving. Why dont we create a list of 190 applicants (ONLY) who are in the waiting queue since Dec 13 so that we can understand the sequence of the grants in Jul. 

I wish you a all a speedy grant and kudos for our patience so far. Good things do come to those who wait 

M.


----------



## Hunter85

I talked with my agent regarding status of 190s post july 2014, She said last year they did not have anything like this and 190s were getting processed within the time line. Even applicants who applied on april – may were getting their grants around July.

I checke old threads from this forum and found out that even applicant who applied post July 2013 were getting their grants around August or worst case September (the ones who got their on September were delayed due to request for additional documents which the applicant failed to supply immidiatly).

So nobody really knows what will happen after tomorrow, in my opinion they will quickly grant couple of applicants from January or February in the first week and some CO allocation for March Applicants (probably for those who applied till mid-March.)





decipline said:


> Friends
> 
> Any idea on 190 applications of last year, Did COs processed and put them aside or they even did not looked at it and kept it aside.
> 
> if they were busy clearing 189 files and could not even processed the pending 190 application than again little long wait will appear
> 
> hope they had processed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Sandy J

Can anybody please share the link where we can view the medical reports to verify whether hospital has uploaded it or not.


----------



## carthik.annayan

Sandy J said:


> Can anybody please share the link where we can view the medical reports to verify whether hospital has uploaded it or not.


Sandy, 

I'm my experience there is no such link. Just Call The hospital and get the confirmation. Even if Immigration has received the medical reports, They wont Change the status. i called up the Hospital and got a confirmation that they have uploaded the reports.

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## Sandy J

carthik.annayan said:


> Sandy,
> 
> I'm my experience there is no such link. Just Call The hospital and get the confirmation. Even if Immigration has received the medical reports, They wont Change the status. i called up the Hospital and got a confirmation that they have uploaded the reports.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carthik


Buddy, I got the same confirmation that they have uploaded but there is definitely something where we can view the report but not the status of the report. May be an e medical link, if somebody can chip in and suggest,then it would be great. Thanks.


----------



## MilanPS

Sandy J said:


> Buddy, I got the same confirmation that they have uploaded but there is definitely something where we can view the report but not the status of the report. May be an e medical link, if somebody can chip in and suggest,then it would be great. Thanks.


Search in 189 & 190 applicants forum and you'll find it there.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Sandy J said:


> Can anybody please share the link where we can view the medical reports to verify whether hospital has uploaded it or not.


https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## darbar1409

Sandy J said:


> Can anybody please share the link where we can view the medical reports to verify whether hospital has uploaded it or not.


https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## Sandy J

Thanks guys for prompt replies with link.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Sandy J said:


> Buddy, I got the same confirmation that they have uploaded but there is definitely something where we can view the report but not the status of the report. May be an e medical link, if somebody can chip in and suggest,then it would be great. Thanks.



you cannot see any result, plus, the clinic does not decide anything. They just report your labs/x-ray and the CO decides OR refers it to MOC for decision.


----------



## orcablue

Is it true that people lodging 190Visa applications in mid-March and later have not received CO allocation? Cuz if it is....then i doubt i'll be hearing anything till August


----------



## Sandy J

TheExpatriate said:


> you cannot see any result, plus, the clinic does not decide anything. They just report your labs/x-ray and the CO decides OR refers it to MOC for decision.


That's fine dear, I know. I just wanted to confirm whether they have uploaded the report or not so asked for the link as the visa app is showing under health that, "No health examination is required."


----------



## TheExpatriate

orcablue said:


> Is it true that people lodging 190Visa applications in mid-March and later have not received CO allocation? Cuz if it is....then i doubt i'll be hearing anything till August


March 4th actually


----------



## bmaggah

Sandy J said:


> Buddy, I got the same confirmation that they have uploaded but there is definitely something where we can view the report but not the status of the report. May be an e medical link, if somebody can chip in and suggest,then it would be great. Thanks.


Go to "eMedical Client" website using your HAP ID you can check when your medicals where completed and submitted to DIBP.


----------



## hopefulhope

TheExpatriate said:


> March 4th actually



Under your signature... Where co asked for docs..what is the "under employer verification "that was asked to you by co


----------



## carthik.annayan

It's 1st of July already in Australia


----------



## Marshal

carthik.annayan said:


> It's 1st of July already in Australia


Let the good time roll


----------



## manmvk

Marshal said:


> Hi All 190'ers
> 
> I am new to the forum. However I have been closely following the forum for the last one month. I believe that the criteria and conditions for visa processing and grant is different for 190 as compared to 189. Moreover there seems to be a major baclog for 190 applicants since Dec13. From Tomorrow the situation can change for us 190'ers. While we have waited patiently this long its only a matter of time for the queue to start moving. Why dont we create a list of 190 applicants (ONLY) who are in the waiting queue since Dec 13 so that we can understand the sequence of the grants in Jul.
> 
> I wish you a all a speedy grant and kudos for our patience so far. Good things do come to those who wait
> 
> M.


Have you visited the Visa Tracker Sheet. You can see most of the forum members details here. Click http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub

Cheers!


----------



## Pame

Hi

Happy new year to every 190 aspirants.


----------



## Marshal

Mate, I seen this before. But I don't think the information is updated. Would ba a good idea to create a fresh list for 190s waiting since Dec 13. What do you think. .


----------



## alaram

Pame said:


> Hi
> 
> Happy new year to every 190 aspirants.


 everyone is waiting for this date as if we are waiting in new york for the ball drop on 42nd street  

Are there any new updates on immigration website?


----------



## chiku2006

Good luck everyone !! 1


----------



## Happybets

All the best to all. May the grants roll.


----------



## samdam

Please sleep well, although it's difficult to fall asleep


----------



## mamunvega

I am going to sleep now..although i will wake up midnight to take my Seheri...But i Am really hoping some positive news will flourish in this thread...


----------



## Hunter85

so the flood has started or nothing yet?


----------



## mamunvega

I think its 4 AM in Sydney so COs are still sleeping...lol

let them see a good dream...so that they can start afresh and Grant quick positive news to pppl...especially 190 stranded ppl....


----------



## darbar1409

God please give us grant.
pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2: pls


----------



## RVJ

Any 175 visa applicants here?


----------



## kiranjetti

5 hours before we get to hear something from our respective co.'s.....alll the best guys ..wishing you all a very quick grant


----------



## TheExpatriate

hopefulhope said:


> Under your signature... Where co asked for docs..what is the "under employer verification "that was asked to you by co


I asked for the status update and this is what I got back. No documents were requested



carthik.annayan said:


> It's 1st of July already in Australia


It's still 4:20 AM. The COs must be sound asleep now and snoring, not knowing that people around the globe are awaiting their "wake" and action ..... LOL



Hunter85 said:


> so the flood has started or nothing yet?


CHILL  .... still 4:20 AM ..... 



darbar1409 said:


> God please give us grant.
> pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2: pls




*AMEN TO THAT ..... AMEN *


----------



## TheExpatriate

mamunvega said:


> I am going to sleep now..although i will wake up midnight to take my Seheri...But i Am really hoping some positive news will flourish in this thread...


Do you know that to the Arabs' ears the word "Sehri" is too funny .....


----------



## trevorpires

Hello Folks

July 1st - loads of expectations, anticipation, anxiety, etc. 

But let's not blow this through the roof, let's not expect so much that we end up being disappointed. We have amongst us several applicants who have been waiting for the grant for months, not forgetting the ones who aren't on this forum as well. I read a lot of comments about the expectation of Wk 1 in July. Think about it, with the number of applicants who are "in progress" all this time, possibly "capped & queued", it will take a while and not everyone will be rejoicing in Wk 1 or maybe even a couple of weeks later. 

As most of us would agree, there never was a logic. Grants were being handed out based on various factors best known to DIBP. At the end of the day, whether we agree or not, they probably know best, they have the facts with them and we don't.

So all this while was just a period of dormancy for all of us. The clock had stopped on most of our applications. Effective July 1st, the clock starts ticking again, for the day each one of us would get that golden email in our inboxes. This is the day we've all been bloody waiting for, the clock to start ticking again. It was like all of us were on a plane, someone turned off the oxygen and we all started getting breathless. But now, it's turned on, we're breathing again and it's just a matter of time that the plane will land, so just fasten your seat belts guys.

That golden email will come...but setting any kind of expectation in terms of "when" would only lead to more anxiety and disappointment. All of us, in the last so many months have expected a lot, we checked our emails possibly each hour, browsed the forum every now and then, logged into the ImmiAccount oh so often. The time has come...so let's now wait...a bit more patiently...just a bit more! 

Lots of turbulence on this flight, but I'm guessing the landing will be smooth for all! 

Cheers!


----------



## Zod

*Happy new year*

Happy new year to all of 190 visa waiting ppl. lets keeps our hopes high! :cheer2:


----------



## raufafridi2003

Happy new program year guys. Stay blessed and hope we all get our grants soon


----------



## samdam

Any grants so far?


----------



## anm

RVJ said:


> Any 175 visa applicants here?


Am a 176


----------



## kann2014

Any grants since this morning?


----------



## fakhan

kann2014 said:


> Any grants since this morning?


Still waiting......

Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


----------



## sendshaz

hello
where did you find all conditions met....


----------



## fakhan

Yeah, all done. Just a response awaited.....

Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


----------



## gkvithia

immigration SA - updated list listed high availability all fields plus new job codes

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data


----------



## sonsi_03

gkvithia said:


> immigration SA - updated list listed high availability all fields plus new job codes
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data


List current as of 21/08/2012?


----------



## manfred-ren

Any grants????


----------



## rajfirst

Lets dial them and ask what is happening


----------



## manfred-ren

Hi, 

My job code has been deleted by SA. Is there any effect???? I has been lodged on 11/02/2014


----------



## HarryAdd

sonsi_03 said:


> List current as of 21/08/2012?


removed 261313 - SE code from their list


----------



## rajfirst

*first 190 grant *

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4433298-post60723.html


----------



## Welcome_me

manfred-ren said:


> Hi,
> 
> My job code has been deleted by SA. Is there any effect???? I has been lodged on 11/02/2014


Mine too!! Shd we worry!!


----------



## manfred-ren

rajfirst said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4433298-post60723.html


con....


----------



## rajfirst

*July 1*


----------



## manfred-ren

Welcome_me said:


> Mine too!! Shd we worry!!


Any information????


----------



## Welcome_me

manfred-ren said:


> Any information????


Darbar, chiku, expatriate...silly as it may sound, need your expert opinion. SA have updated the latest SNOL and my occ code is not featuring in it. I recd my state sponsorship based on last year's SNOL. Does the new list apply for new applicants alone or will it have an effect on the existing applicants who have already recd their State sponsorship...?


----------



## jestin684

First 190 grant.... Froggles from another thread.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## gkvithia

once invited no issues if its removed from current list, invite secures spot


----------



## chiku2006

Welcome_me said:


> Darbar, chiku, expatriate...silly as it may sound, need your expert opinion. SA have updated the latest SNOL and my occ code is not featuring in it. I recd my state sponsorship based on last year's SNOL. Does the new list apply for new applicants alone or will it have an effect on the existing applicants who have already recd their State sponsorship...?


I dont think it will affect old applicants in any way... you had recieved SS based on old SNOL and new is applicable for new applicants only.

Dont worry my friend, you are safe if you have lodged your visa...


----------



## manfred-ren

Welcome_me said:


> Darbar, chiku, expatriate...silly as it may sound, need your expert opinion. SA have updated the latest SNOL and my occ code is not featuring in it. I recd my state sponsorship based on last year's SNOL. Does the new list apply for new applicants alone or will it have an effect on the existing applicants who have already recd their State sponsorship...?


SA :rapture:

Hope we can get our golden mail asap....


----------



## manfred-ren

chiku2006 said:


> I dont think it will affect old applicants in any way... you had recieved SS based on old SNOL and new is applicable for new applicants only.
> 
> Dont worry my friend, you are safe if you have lodged your visa...


Thanks


----------



## hopefulhope

This was no good day.... i have much more expectation from july 1st. Very dissapointing


----------



## gkkumar

hopefulhope said:


> This was no good day.... i have much more expectation from july 1st. Very dissapointing


Lets wait until evening.


----------



## chiku2006

hopefulhope said:


> This was no good day.... i have much more expectation from july 1st. Very dissapointing


Have patience buddy, its just 2 PM in Australia. I have seen that most of the grants have come during late hours.. so lets see what happens in next few hours.


----------



## mathota

Hi guys, 

Not meant to scare anyone, just wanted an opinion if anyone has read this?

I am worried if this is the same as what we have seen in the past 3 months, we March applicants do not have CO allocated until now.


Cap and queue
Under section 85 of the Migration Act 1958, the Minister for Immigration and Border Protection has the power to 'cap' or limit the number of visas which can be granted each year in a particular visa subclass. Capping ensures the planning levels for various migration categories, decided by the government for each Migration Program year, are not exceeded.

This limit, or cap, applies only for the Migration Program year in which it is introduced. When a cap is reached, no further visas will be granted in that visa class in the program year. Although a visa can no longer be granted until the start of the new program year, processing of applications continues and applicants who meet the requirements applicants then wait in a queue for visa grant consideration in a following year, subject to places becoming available.

Fact Sheet 21 - Managing the Migration Program


----------



## darbar1409

Welcome_me said:


> Darbar, chiku, expatriate...silly as it may sound, need your expert opinion. SA have updated the latest SNOL and my occ code is not featuring in it. I recd my state sponsorship based on last year's SNOL. Does the new list apply for new applicants alone or will it have an effect on the existing applicants who have already recd their State sponsorship...?


Calm down, you need not worry as you are already invited and have lodged application so it wont effect your application.


----------



## SS70011005

Moreover, for State nominations there's no cap limit from 1 Mar'14. So no need to worry, 190s will be granted even if the occupation category has reached its limit.


----------



## darbar1409

gkkumar said:


> Lets wait until evening.


hey bro, howz life goin there.
Nice to see that even after reaching australia you are worried for us and are available to console us whenever we are at panic.
Thanks buddy.


----------



## kiranjetti

its raining cats and dogs here in the maldives ...hope our grants come with it toooo...one grant so far lodge date is jan 11 mine is 24 th so close but still so farrrr...god this waiting is kicking my bum 

all the best guys hope everyone gets there grants soonnnnnn


----------



## mathota

SS70011005 said:


> Moreover, for State nominations there's no cap limit from 1 Mar'14. So no need to worry, 190s will be granted even if the occupation category has reached its limit.


If this is meant for us 190 March applicants it is a big relief.


----------



## chiku2006

mathota said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Not meant to scare anyone, just wanted an opinion if anyone has read this?
> 
> I am worried if this is the same as what we have seen in the past 3 months, we March applicants do not have CO allocated until now.
> 
> 
> Cap and queue
> Under section 85 of the Migration Act 1958, the Minister for Immigration and Border Protection has the power to 'cap' or limit the number of visas which can be granted each year in a particular visa subclass. Capping ensures the planning levels for various migration categories, decided by the government for each Migration Program year, are not exceeded.
> 
> This limit, or cap, applies only for the Migration Program year in which it is introduced. When a cap is reached, no further visas will be granted in that visa class in the program year. Although a visa can no longer be granted until the start of the new program year, processing of applications continues and applicants who meet the requirements applicants then wait in a queue for visa grant consideration in a following year, subject to places becoming available.
> 
> Fact Sheet 21 - Managing the Migration Program


its pretty normal, why are you getting scared and what for??


----------



## SS70011005

mathota said:


> If this is meant for us 190 March applicants it is a big relief.


It is my friend... we applied in March'14... But I don't think they'll give the grants soon to us as they need to clear backlog of Jan & Feb first... maybe early August we can expect any news..


----------



## chiku2006

mathota said:


> If this is meant for us 190 March applicants it is a big relief.


Its for all 190 applicants and not for just March applicants and it is related to invites and not visa numbers. Numbers will remain the same and once they get absorbed then applications will be put in a que till the time new quota comes in or minister increases the number.


----------



## mathota

chiku2006 said:


> its pretty normal, why are you getting scared and what for??


Everyday I wake up and check my email to see if the CO is allocated and every time I contact DIBP I get disappointed more with their answers, thinking of grant is becoming too far for us March applicants, chiku at this stage I can only pray to get the CO very soon.


----------



## Karen0510

Any luck !! wishing all of ull the very best !! God Bless!!

Lets hope we hear something soon.... im sure it will take few days for them to work on all papers so 1st week someone should pop the good news on this thread !! :thumb:ray::whoo:


----------



## About2013

*Update for 190: *

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australian-states-sponsorship-csol-lists.html


----------



## carthik.annayan

This is heights of testing our patience... Case officers please wake up and clear our files ! Obviously, miracles can't happen over night. But, at-least 1 or 2 grants will help us regain the confidence.... 

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## AK8055

carthik.annayan said:


> This is heights of testing our patience... Case officers please wake up and clear our files ! Obviously, miracles can't happen over night. But, at-least 1 or 2 grants will help us regain the confidence....
> 
> Cheers,
> Carthik


Relax Bro!! (with that said, We understand what u saying. been edgy all day)

still 1 hour to go till DIBP stops processing for the day. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## lichuc

so disappointed...almost nothing happening...
anyone contacted COs..


----------



## Hunter85

i knew this would happen (meaning nothing)

so my case : exactly 3 months since lodge not even CO, at least assign a CO and if there are additional documents needed I can prepare them.


----------



## Welcome_me

darbar1409 said:


> Calm down, you need not worry as you are already invited and have lodged application so it wont effect your application.


Thanks darbar and chiku for cooling me off!


----------



## Welcome_me

chiku2006 said:


> I dont think it will affect old applicants in any way... you had recieved SS based on old SNOL and new is applicable for new applicants only.
> 
> Dont worry my friend, you are safe if you have lodged your visa...


Thanks darbar and chiku for cooling me off!


----------



## raufafridi2003

DIBP!!!

That was all enough and don't do anymore testing of our patience


----------



## Raf84

*Even the DIBP number doesn't connect*

I tried at least 4 times "due to a very high demand the we cannot take your call " 

May be there are very busy processing VISA'sssssssss


----------



## Hunter85

so if a january applicant got a grant today, I expect februrary applicants to have their visas on August, march on september and me as an april applicant on october....

This is reality guys, they didnt speed up anything, there is no difference between 30th of June or 1st of July for them...


----------



## hopefulhope

By any chance did anyone happen to call DIBP today?


----------



## Vasu G

hopefulhope said:


> By any chance did anyone happen to call DIBP today?


One of my friend did.. They said "Your application is currently processed, moreover it is not necessary that CO will be allocated because the process has changed and there are teams individually looking after the documents and verifying them and you will be hearing from us very soon."


----------



## TheExpatriate

Raf84 said:


> I tried at least 4 times "due to a very high demand the we cannot take your call "
> 
> May be there are very busy processing VISA'sssssssss


Not really. GSM Adelaide are known to hate phone calls


----------



## Raf84

TheExpatriate said:


> Not really. GSM Adelaide are known to hate phone calls


Really I have no Idea wat's happening... just going bonkers...  lets hope at least in this month of Ramadan .. we all will have our Grants...


----------



## Tau$eef

Happy New Year People....any Good News??:dance:


----------



## alexdiv

Nothing had changed even in much awaited july too... disappointing...


----------



## SS70011005

alexdiv said:


> Nothing had changed even in much awaited july too... disappointing...


July is not over my friend.. have faith!!


----------



## sonsi_03

I don't understand anymore, flying one email to CO tomorrow ask what is going on


----------



## TheExpatriate

Hunter85 said:


> so if a january applicant got a grant today, I expect februrary applicants to have their visas on August, march on september and me as an april applicant on october....
> 
> This is reality guys, they didnt speed up anything, there is no difference between 30th of June or 1st of July for them...


I don't think it works in a linear manner. Remember, both January and March applicants were stuck in a "red traffic light" ...... Big part of their wait was stopped while NO processing was taking place. If a January applicant gets it now doesn't necessarily mean the April applicant will wait for 3 more months


----------



## Huss81

I understand all your situation.... but it wasn't that DIBP was waiting for 1st July to just shower the grants... the grants will just come at a faster pace than earlier... so guys, hold on to your horses!


----------



## orcablue

Hunter85 said:


> so if a january applicant got a grant today, I expect februrary applicants to have their visas on August, march on september and me as an april applicant on october....
> 
> This is reality guys, they didnt speed up anything, there is no difference between 30th of June or 1st of July for them...


*Speculation:*
Maybe if they process it this way, then DIBP can make it seem like 2014/2015 190Visa quota wont hit the ceiling so soon. 

Or, they can blame the slowdown on the layoffs of public service staff (which is part of Aussies budget planning). 

I hope this is not the case.


----------



## MTR1986

Raf84 said:


> Really I have no Idea wat's happening... just going bonkers...  lets hope at least in this month of Ramadan .. we all will have our Grants...


Hi, I have just noticed that I have got the same CO - JH from Team 4 Adelaide and I lodged my application only 2 days earlier than you; on 6th March. My CO was allocated on 24th April and submitted all required docs (Form 80, PCC and Medical) on 16th May. 

Let's see what happens. I am not hopeful about July seeing the progress of DIBP. They are really sleeping, I guess.


----------



## chiku2006

Take it easy guys... today was the beginning of a new financial year. Normally, in big organizations team members sit down together and make a strategy to overcome challenges faced in the previous year. This is called Brain storming in the corporate world.

Flow of grants will follow soon, dont worry!!


----------



## Sandy J

chiku2006 said:


> Take it easy guys... today was the beginning of a new financial year. Normally, in big organizations team members sit down together and make a strategy to overcome challenges faced in the previous year. This is called Brain storming in the corporate world.
> 
> Flow of grants will follow soon, dont worry!!


I loved your explanation and optimism to keep the anxiety in control.


----------



## Raf84

DIBP is done for the day all we can do is take out our frustration here..................... Niether I expect any magic to happen tomorrow.... they will take there own time.. I guess we need to start doing something else to keep ourselves occupied...


----------



## rajfirst

MTR1986 said:


> Hi, I have just noticed that I have got the same CO - JH from Team 4 Adelaide and I lodged my application only 2 days earlier than you; on 6th March. My CO was allocated on 24th April and submitted all required docs (Form 80, PCC and Medical) on 16th May.
> 
> Let's see what happens. I am not hopeful about July seeing the progress of DIBP. They are really sleeping, I guess.


I'm also having the same CO for my application. But, I lodged my application on 14th Feb, 2014.


----------



## sunnyboi

Raf84 said:


> I tried at least 4 times "due to a very high demand the we cannot take your call "
> 
> May be there are very busy processing VISA'sssssssss





Hunter85 said:


> so if a january applicant got a grant today, I expect februrary applicants to have their visas on August, march on september and me as an april applicant on october....
> 
> This is reality guys, they didnt speed up anything, there is no difference between 30th of June or 1st of July for them...





orcablue said:


> *Speculation:*
> Maybe if they process it this way, then DIBP can make it seem like 2014/2015 190Visa quota wont hit the ceiling so soon.
> 
> Or, they can blame the slowdown on the layoffs of public service staff (which is part of Aussies budget planning).
> 
> I hope this is not the case.





Raf84 said:


> DIBP is done for the day all we can do is take out our frustration here..................... Niether I expect any magic to happen tomorrow.... they will take there own time.. I guess we need to start doing something else to keep ourselves occupied...


Relax guys! Whoa!! The scene here is like trying to get a ticket for summer's blockbuster for the first day, first show  Remember even for first day, first show, the ticket counter guys cannot handle the crowd in one shot. Sometimes they take a break for 5-10 minutes and then issue. It's just the first day and we have solid proof that grants have been issued by seeing member "froggler" get his. 

There are hundreds of applicants who are not on this forum purely because they don't know and rely completely on their agents and/or they just lurk here and don't post anything. 190 applicants are also there from other countries too, not just India, Bangladesh, Pakistan and Egypt! 

Trying to get hold of DIBP guys on the phone will truly be a task for the next one week. Everyone's jittery and want to know if they are truly working and not just sipping tea  The phone lines are bound to get clogged. If you really want to get hold of them, probably you should start at 8AM DIBP time 

Stay calm, people. Don't get worked up on something which you don't have control on. Peace! :hippie:


----------



## Raf84

MTR1986 said:


> Hi, I have just noticed that I have got the same CO - JH from Team 4 Adelaide and I lodged my application only 2 days earlier than you; on 6th March. My CO was allocated on 24th April and submitted all required docs (Form 80, PCC and Medical) on 16th May.
> 
> Let's see what happens. I am not hopeful about July seeing the progress of DIBP. They are really sleeping, I guess.


sure buddy let see wat happnes .. pls keep me updated abt the progress..


----------



## SSAODNHAALNI

Today's day was actually anticlimax.. everyone was charged up.. now every one is battery down.. If nothing else DIBP surely taught us patience.


----------



## SSAODNHAALNI

Waiting for tomorrow is the only thing in our hands... Hope this time tomorrow comes soon...


----------



## Hunter85

Guys please help me understand this logic.

Since February nearly all 190 applicants received the standard delay e mail with limited space left for fiscal year 2013/2014 but this simply cant be true.

When they start a fresh year they have a cap for all visa categories. For 189 it is determined with number of invites with regards to your point and your occupation ceiling and for 190 every state has a number of slots to distribute. Each state make his/her own calculation and sends invites according to its needs.

So basically if Victoria has 1000 invites to give they cant issue more invites than 1000. This was proved millions of time with the rejection e mails from states. (When I was waiting for my invite I witnessed countless times that people were rejected although they were satisfying the conditions.) They were simply told that there were better candidates. Which shows that they cant issue or accept each and every candidate who satisfies the conditions, they have a limited number and they want to use it for the best ones.

So if the number of invites a state can issue is limited and NSW has already seized issuing invites around November 2013, Victoria is very selective, Western Australia is only sending out invites if you secure a job then how the hell 190 quotas were filled up?

I did my research, last year there was no issue like this. Everybody was getting their grants within the time lines. I guess there is something bigger going on in the background and they are not telling us.

Seriously, do the math, they cant issue more invites than they receive from DIPB


----------



## sunnyboi

SSAODNHAALNI said:


> Waiting for tomorrow is the only thing in our hands... Hope this time tomorrow comes soon...


We could never learn to be brave and patient, if there were only joy in the world.
Helen Keller


----------



## chiku2006

Sandy J said:


> I loved your explanation and optimism to keep the anxiety in control.


There is no other way but to keep cool.. there is a storm brewing deep inside me but I am keeping my cool because I know there is nothing that I can do about it. 

Pray to god that we get our grants asap..


----------



## chiku2006

sunnyboi said:


> We could never learn to be brave and patient, if there were only joy in the world.
> Helen Keller


Very True my friend !


----------



## Sandy J

chiku2006 said:


> There is no other way but to keep cool.. there is a storm brewing deep inside me but I am keeping my cool because I know there is nothing that I can do about it.
> 
> Pray to god that we get our grants asap..


You are in my prayers, my friend. Believe me, this patience will help you in life ahead, because situations will not stop coming in life.


----------



## orcablue

Hunter85:

That would be true if 1 invite = 1 Visa granted. However most applicants include their family and the visa grants cover those individuals as well


----------



## MusaBilal

Hunter85 said:


> Guys please help me understand this logic.
> 
> Since February nearly all 190 applicants received the standard delay e mail with limited space left for fiscal year 2013/2014 but this simply cant be true.
> 
> When they start a fresh year they have a cap for all visa categories. For 189 it is determined with number of invites with regards to your point and your occupation ceiling and for 190 every state has a number of slots to distribute. Each state make his/her own calculation and sends invites according to its needs.
> 
> So basically if Victoria has 1000 invites to give they cant issue more invites than 1000. This was proved millions of time with the rejection e mails from states. (When I was waiting for my invite I witnessed countless times that people were rejected although they were satisfying the conditions.) They were simply told that there were better candidates. Which shows that they cant issue or accept each and every candidate who satisfies the conditions, they have a limited number and they want to use it for the best ones.
> 
> So if the number of invites a state can issue is limited and NSW has already seized issuing invites around November 2013, Victoria is very selective, Western Australia is only sending out invites if you secure a job then how the hell 190 quotas were filled up?
> 
> I did my research, last year there was no issue like this. Everybody was getting their grants within the time lines. I guess there is something bigger going on in the background and they are not telling us.
> 
> Seriously, do the math, they cant issue more invites than they receive from DIPB


Yea its causing lotta discomfort now esp because we dont get prompt updates on application status. I hope they open the floodgates now... everybody needs to plan their schedules and priorities but currently we r all in a limbo.


----------



## Hunter85

But man according to this theory (1 invite = 1 grant) 189s should have also filled up the quota long ago. I have witnessed 189s including their wife, kids and their parents (mom and dad which are dependent) that already makes 6 person. And if 1 invite doesn’t mean 1 grant why until today there was no issue? Last year and the year before the only issue was with the occupation ceilings. I am 100 % sure that this isn’t due to all 190s included their kids wife and other dependents…

Even in theory if half of the applicants include their wife/husband at least, they would have reached cap for 189s at least on January or Febrarary and yet the grants were flooding till the last day

Please erase this assumption from your brain that 1 invite isn’t 1 grant because it is….




orcablue said:


> Hunter85:
> 
> That would be true if 1 invite = 1 Visa granted. However most applicants include their family and the visa grants cover those individuals as well


----------



## hsizan

May b ppl who got grant today r so much happy in celebs that they didnt post news


----------



## Hunter85

This will be one of the first place for me to share my grant because expect my parents and my partner nobody knows that I am moving to australia

I cant share it with close friends also because someone might talk and let me employer know about it.

Everyday people are seeing the dissapointment in my eyes and asking what is happening and i just cant talk with them... 



hsizan said:


> May b ppl who got grant today r so much happy in celebs that they didnt post news


----------



## lichuc

VisaLODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC------------------SS-------------COUNTRY

27/12/2013----------samdam----------------- /03/2014------------ ???---------1st jan 2014/7april 2014
29/12/2013----------Ghaith ------------------11/2/2014-------------???---------15th april ----------------WA -----------------Syria
*11/01/2014----------froggles-----------------17/03/2014----------01/07/2014------24/01/2014*
17/01/2014----------lichuc-------------------07/03/2014-------------???---------Yes
24/01/2014----------kiranjetti---------------28/03/2014------------???-----------22/04/2014
25/01/2014----------Sauib------------------25/03/2014-------------???-----------Yes-------ACT--------------Bangladesh
30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-----------Yes-------------------------SA-------------INDIA
30/01/2014----------man111----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
06/02/2014----------askmohit---------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
06/02/2014----------Pame------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------29/05/2014---------------
04/02/2014----------tigerfeet--------------20/03/2014------------???------------------20/12/13 & 21/01/14 from uk 
19/02/2014---------sonsi_03---------------31/03/2014------------???--------------Yes/Yes---SA---Phils.
19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???------------yes
*20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-----------02/06/2014------------04/03/2014 & 16/03/2014------------------*
21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04//2014------------???---------------
28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
28/02/2014----------Superduperman-------28/04/2014--------------???--------------09/05/2014 & 19/05/2014
04/03/2014----------rajajessie---------------27/03/2014----------???-----------15th & 27th Mar------------VIC
06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
08/03/2014----------kumarp-----------------16/05/2014------------???--------------Yes
13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No------------------------Pakistan
18/03/2014----------mathota---------------????? ??????-----------???--------------yes-------India
19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????------------???--------------No/Yes
21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????------------???----------01/05
24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb-------NSW------India
07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes-------------VIC----------India
24/04/2014----------hopefulhope---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
01/05/2014----------Pyramid----------------- ??????????--------------???-------------Heath/AFP


updated froggles


----------



## carthik.annayan

Hunter85 said:


> This will be one of the first place for me to share my grant because expect my parents and my partner nobody knows that I am moving to australia
> 
> I cant share it with close friends also because someone might talk and let me employer know about it.
> 
> Everyday people are seeing the dissapointment in my eyes and asking what is happening and i just cant talk with them...


Dude,

Stay positive. It will happen. There is no reason to reject the visa if ur documents are genuine. Even if the Cap is reached, we have a new quota now. The Occupation ceiling will open up in a weeks time, We can see a positive outcome in a week or two. Cheer up, Please don't talk about rejections in this forum. I'm as much frustrated as you are. Its Over 4 months since i launched my visa, more than 2 and a half months since CO allocation. I know for sure that i will get my grant soon. So take a chill pill and just don't think about this.


Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## SSAODNHAALNI

please can someone update my timeline in the above stats? I do not know how to do it.


----------



## MilanPS

Guys, we started it together and we shall seal it together too. We need to hold on tight, easier said than done.

We've been voicing our concerns on the way DIBP is working & issuing grants, calculations, computations etc.

Lets' be honest, does any of us really feel that DIBP would let such inputs leak out in the public domain, guess not. So let the speculations rest in peace.

As someone rightly said, there are a lot many people who apply for 190 grants but are either not in this forum or are silent, so there's no way we could know whether the grants are being issued or not unless someone tells us here.

Let the wisdom prevail & cross our hearts to pray for all fellow 190 applicants on this forum, let the negativity & despair find its' place elsewhere and only the positive energy flow in our thoughts. 

Lets' channelize our energies to the benefit of our fellow applicants who are little behind us in this harrowing process of Australian PR, we all know its' all well past our control, we should realize that our thoughts also directly or indirectly affect our fellows who are yet to make up their mind or somewhere in the middle of the process, lets' give them positive thoughts and energy to move ahead and take this challenge head-on.

I've been sitting around since 15-Mar-2014, about to cross 115 days like most of us here and its' becoming truly agonizing to wait endlessly but maybe that's what the almighty wants us to do, maybe there's a lesson behind it, who knows?

This is a one-off situation & should be dealt likewise, lets' set examples.


----------



## Karen0510

How do i update on this ??? can anyone update????



lichuc said:


> VisaLODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC------------------SS-------------COUNTRY
> 
> 27/12/2013----------samdam----------------- /03/2014------------ ???---------1st jan 2014/7april 2014
> 29/12/2013----------Ghaith ------------------11/2/2014-------------???---------15th april ----------------WA -----------------Syria
> *11/01/2014----------froggles-----------------17/03/2014----------01/07/2014------24/01/2014*
> 17/01/2014----------lichuc-------------------07/03/2014-------------???---------Yes
> 24/01/2014----------kiranjetti---------------28/03/2014------------???-----------22/04/2014
> 25/01/2014----------Sauib------------------25/03/2014-------------???-----------Yes-------ACT--------------Bangladesh
> 30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-----------Yes-------------------------SA-------------INDIA
> 30/01/2014----------man111----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
> 06/02/2014----------askmohit---------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
> 06/02/2014----------Pame------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
> 14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
> 14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------29/05/2014---------------
> 04/02/2014----------tigerfeet--------------20/03/2014------------???------------------20/12/13 & 21/01/14 from uk
> 19/02/2014---------sonsi_03---------------31/03/2014------------???--------------Yes/Yes---SA---Phils.
> 19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???------------yes
> *20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-----------02/06/2014------------04/03/2014 & 16/03/2014------------------*
> 21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04//2014------------???---------------
> 28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
> 28/02/2014----------Superduperman-------28/04/2014--------------???--------------09/05/2014 & 19/05/2014
> 04/03/2014----------rajajessie---------------27/03/2014----------???-----------15th & 27th Mar------------VIC
> 06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
> 08/03/2014----------kumarp-----------------16/05/2014------------???--------------Yes
> 13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
> 16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No------------------------Pakistan
> 18/03/2014----------mathota---------------????? ??????-----------???--------------yes-------India
> 19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????------------???--------------No/Yes
> 21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????------------???----------01/05
> 24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
> 24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
> 25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb-------NSW------India
> 07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
> 08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
> 12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
> 14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
> 28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes-------------VIC----------India
> 24/04/2014----------hopefulhope---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
> 06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
> 01/05/2014----------Pyramid----------------- ??????????--------------???-------------Heath/AFP
> 
> 
> updated froggles


----------



## raufafridi2003

lichuc said:


> VisaLODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT----------Health/PCC------------------SS-------------COUNTRY
> 
> 28/09/2013-----raufafridi-----16/11/2013----???-----18/12/2013--NSW---Pakistan
> 27/12/2013----------samdam----------------- /03/2014------------ ???---------1st jan 2014/7april 2014
> 29/12/2013----------Ghaith ------------------11/2/2014-------------???---------15th april ----------------WA -----------------Syria
> 11/01/2014----------froggles-----------------17/03/2014----------01/07/2014------24/01/2014
> 17/01/2014----------lichuc-------------------07/03/2014-------------???---------Yes
> 24/01/2014----------kiranjetti---------------28/03/2014------------???-----------22/04/2014
> 25/01/2014----------Sauib------------------25/03/2014-------------???-----------Yes-------ACT--------------Bangladesh
> 30/01/2014----------jestin684---------------20/03/2014------------ ???-----------Yes-------------------------SA-------------INDIA
> 30/01/2014----------man111----------------24/03/2014------------???--------------
> 06/02/2014----------askmohit---------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
> 06/02/2014----------Pame------------------15/04/2014------------???---------------
> 14/02/2014----------rajfirst------------------26/03/2014------------ ???--------------
> 14/02/2014----------Manueel----------------01/04/2014------------29/05/2014---------------
> 04/02/2014----------tigerfeet--------------20/03/2014------------???------------------20/12/13 & 21/01/14 from uk
> 19/02/2014---------sonsi_03---------------31/03/2014------------???--------------Yes/Yes---SA---Phils.
> 19/02/2014--------- Damiloo ----------------03/04/2014-------------???------------yes
> 20/02/2014----------gkkumar----------------14/04/2014-----------02/06/2014------------04/03/2014 & 16/03/2014------------------
> 21/02/2014----------Chiku2006--------------28/04//2014------------???---------------
> 28/02/2014----------darbar1409-------------28/04/2014-------------???--------------
> 28/02/2014----------Superduperman-------28/04/2014--------------???--------------09/05/2014 & 19/05/2014
> 04/03/2014----------rajajessie---------------27/03/2014----------???-----------15th & 27th Mar------------VIC
> 06/03/2014----------SS70011005------------??????????-------------???--------------
> 08/03/2014----------kumarp-----------------16/05/2014------------???--------------Yes
> 13/03/2014----------Happybets--------------??????????-------------???--------------yes
> 16/03/2014----------msohaibkhan-----------??????????-------------???------------- No------------------------Pakistan
> 18/03/2014----------mathota---------------????? ??????-----------???--------------yes-------India
> 19/03/2014----------misstatt------------------??????????------------???--------------No/Yes
> 21/03/2014----------Parul---------------------??????????------------???----------01/05
> 24/03/2014----------mamunvega------------??????????-------------???-------------
> 24/03/2014----------JerryChen---------------??????????-------------???-------------
> 25/03/2014----------VidyaS------------------ ??????????------------ ???-------------7th Feb-------NSW------India
> 07/04/2014----------waqarali20005---------?????????--------------???-------------
> 08/04/2014----------Hunter85---------------??????????--------------???------------
> 12/04/2014----------alaram------------------??????????--------------???-------------
> 14/04/2014----------Hassan111------------ ??????????--------------???-------------
> 28/04/2014----------Ragan-------------------??????????--------------???-------------Yes-------------VIC----------India
> 24/04/2014----------hopefulhope---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
> 06/05/2014----------Sid.sami---------------- ??????????--------------???-------------YES
> 01/05/2014----------Pyramid----------------- ??????????--------------???-------------Heath/AFP


----------



## kumar57749

Hi Friends,

One of my friend from his past experience mentioned that no grants will be given on July first ( Don't know the reason) but they start giving grant from the next day. 

Even in state sponsorship, they start giving invitation from July 2nd not from first.

Hope this information is correct.



Thanks,
Kumar.


----------



## SS70011005

kumar57749 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> One of my friend from his past experience mentioned that no grants will be given on July first ( Don't know the reason) but they start giving grant from the next day.
> 
> Even in state sponsorship, they start giving invitation from July 2nd not from first.
> 
> Hope this information is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Kumar.


Dil ko tasalli dene ko ye khayal achcha hai Ghalib... (i.e. Its a nice thought to keep myself calm, Ghalib [Poet])


----------



## carthik.annayan

kumar57749 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> One of my friend from his past experience mentioned that no grants will be given on July first ( Don't know the reason) but they start giving grant from the next day.
> 
> Even in state sponsorship, they start giving invitation from July 2nd not from first.
> 
> Hope this information is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Kumar.


Kumar, 

Thanks for the info. I have The direct contact no of my CO. I Tried reaching her during her office hours a couple of times, there was no response. I believe They must have had some meeting today due to the commencement of the new Financial year/ New quotas.

Let's hope, starting tomorrow, we will have some good news.
:rockon:

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## NirajK

Posting this with the risk of getting replies "check previous threads".. But been busy traveling and haven't got chance to check forums. 

I lodged 190 on April 23 and haven't heard anything back. Is this delay normal? I am in no hurry to get visa at all. But just want to know if that is something that needs my attention.


----------



## pratheepa

*22 times wrote IELTS*

Hi guys,
I have started my immigration journey in 2009. I failed to get successful TRA (Assessment) result 3 times, at last got successful TRA in 2010.
Then I started IELTS preparation. Im very weak in Reading module, as a result of that I could not reach my 7 band required target soon particularly in reading.
I wrote 22 times IELTS, I failed to reach 20 times in reading, I was getting 5.5, 5.0 more than 15 times not even 6.0 band I reached single time also.
At last I got 7.5 Band score in reading in July 2014, I got married in November-2013, after that I lodged visa in 15th December 2013.
Still I have not arranged any furniture, and all other things because I dont want to live in India after visa grant.
Still waiting waiting its very hard days for me from 2009 to till now. All my family, friends looking forward to hearing visa grant news eagerly, I was anticipating my grant 1st of July but today also not changed my DESTINY.


----------



## SS70011005

pratheepa said:


> Hi guys,
> I have started my immigration journey in 2009. I failed to get successful TRA (Assessment) result 3 times, at last got successful TRA in 2010.
> Then I started IELTS preparation. Im very weak in Reading module, as a result of that I could not reach my 7 band required target soon particularly in reading.
> I wrote 22 times IELTS, I failed to reach 20 times in reading, I was getting 5.5, 5.0 more than 15 times not even 6.0 band I reached single time also.
> At last I got 7.5 Band score in reading in July 2014, I got married in November-2013, after that I lodged visa in 15th December 2013.
> Still I have not arranged any furniture, and all other things because I dont want to live in India after visa grant.
> Still waiting waiting its very hard days for me from 2009 to till now. All my family, friends looking forward to hearing visa grant news eagerly, I was anticipating my grant 1st of July but today also not changed my DESTINY.


Good luck to you my friend.. I had similar experience but luckily didn't have to take the test 22 times 

I took only 1 test last year and was dismayed that I got 6.5 in writing (rest were all above 7.5 & 9 in listening). Then I took 3 consecutive tests and scored 7+ in all of them with 9 (twice in listening) and 8.5 (in listening and reading both).

Don't get so panicked, a lot of us went through such harrowing experiences... everything will be alright..


----------



## manmvk

hsizan said:


> May b ppl who got grant today r so much happy in celebs that they didnt post news


ha ha..I too have the same thought buddy


----------



## SSAODNHAALNI

pratheepa said:


> Hi guys,
> I have started my immigration journey in 2009. I failed to get successful TRA (Assessment) result 3 times, at last got successful TRA in 2010.
> Then I started IELTS preparation. Im very weak in Reading module, as a result of that I could not reach my 7 band required target soon particularly in reading.
> I wrote 22 times IELTS, I failed to reach 20 times in reading, I was getting 5.5, 5.0 more than 15 times not even 6.0 band I reached single time also.
> At last I got 7.5 Band score in reading in July 2014, I got married in November-2013, after that I lodged visa in 15th December 2013.
> Still I have not arranged any furniture, and all other things because I dont want to live in India after visa grant.
> Still waiting waiting its very hard days for me from 2009 to till now. All my family, friends looking forward to hearing visa grant news eagerly, I was anticipating my grant 1st of July but today also not changed my DESTINY.


You have worked very hard... I wish you get good news soon


----------



## sunnyboi

pratheepa said:


> Hi guys,
> I have started my immigration journey in 2009. I failed to get successful TRA (Assessment) result 3 times, at last got successful TRA in 2010.
> Then I started IELTS preparation. Im very weak in Reading module, as a result of that I could not reach my 7 band required target soon particularly in reading.
> I wrote 22 times IELTS, I failed to reach 20 times in reading, I was getting 5.5, 5.0 more than 15 times not even 6.0 band I reached single time also.
> At last I got 7.5 Band score in reading in July 2014, I got married in November-2013, after that I lodged visa in 15th December 2013.
> Still I have not arranged any furniture, and all other things because I dont want to live in India after visa grant.
> Still waiting waiting its very hard days for me from 2009 to till now. All my family, friends looking forward to hearing visa grant news eagerly, I was anticipating my grant 1st of July but today also not changed my DESTINY.


Never say die attitude and extraordinary patience, mate! We all have a lot to learn from you  Don't worry, all these years wait will have very positive results  All the very best!


----------



## prseeker

pratheepa said:


> Hi guys,
> I have started my immigration journey in 2009. I failed to get successful TRA (Assessment) result 3 times, at last got successful TRA in 2010.
> Then I started IELTS preparation. Im very weak in Reading module, as a result of that I could not reach my 7 band required target soon particularly in reading.
> I wrote 22 times IELTS, I failed to reach 20 times in reading, I was getting 5.5, 5.0 more than 15 times not even 6.0 band I reached single time also.
> At last I got 7.5 Band score in reading in July 2014, I got married in November-2013, after that I lodged visa in 15th December 2013.
> Still I have not arranged any furniture, and all other things because I dont want to live in India after visa grant.
> Still waiting waiting its very hard days for me from 2009 to till now. All my family, friends looking forward to hearing visa grant news eagerly, I was anticipating my grant 1st of July but today also not changed my DESTINY.


I read your message thrice just to make sure I am reading it correctly . 22 times ? Take a bow sir . 

Your destiny gonna change , nobody can stop a guy who is as persistent as you . Don't be disheartened just because of 1 day . You have come a long way . 

It's not Circumstance. It's not Chance. It's the Choice you make that determines the destiny of Life.

You will be in my prayers , do share the good news with us


----------



## manmvk

pratheepa said:


> Hi guys,
> I have started my immigration journey in 2009. I failed to get successful TRA (Assessment) result 3 times, at last got successful TRA in 2010.
> Then I started IELTS preparation. Im very weak in Reading module, as a result of that I could not reach my 7 band required target soon particularly in reading.
> I wrote 22 times IELTS, I failed to reach 20 times in reading, I was getting 5.5, 5.0 more than 15 times not even 6.0 band I reached single time also.
> At last I got 7.5 Band score in reading in July 2014, I got married in November-2013, after that I lodged visa in 15th December 2013.
> Still I have not arranged any furniture, and all other things because I dont want to live in India after visa grant.
> Still waiting waiting its very hard days for me from 2009 to till now. All my family, friends looking forward to hearing visa grant news eagerly, I was anticipating my grant 1st of July but today also not changed my DESTINY.


The more you wait the sweeter the result will be...Be ready to treat your friends and family members soon in this July itself.... All the very best...


----------



## pratheepa

sunnyboi said:


> Never say die attitude and extraordinary patience, mate! We all have a lot to learn from you  Don't worry, all these years wait will have very positive results  All the very best!



I have started my immigration journey in 2009. I failed to get successful TRA (Assessment) result 3 times, at last got successful TRA in 2010.
Then I started IELTS preparation. Im very weak in Reading module, as a result of that I could not reach my 7 band required target soon particularly in reading.
I wrote 22 times IELTS, I failed to reach 20 times in reading, I was getting 5.5, 5.0 more than 15 times not even 6.0 band I reached single time also.
At last I got 7.5 Band score in reading in July 2013 ,I got married in November-2013, after that I lodged visa in 15th December 2013.
Still I have not arranged any furniture, and all other things because I dont want to live in India after visa grant.
Still waiting waiting its very hard days for me from 2009 to till now. All my family, friends looking forward to hearing visa grant news eagerly, I was anticipating my grant 1st of July but today also not changed my DESTINY.

190 sub, SA SS, visa-15-dec-2013, CO-03-02-2014,M&PCC-10-02-2014


----------



## chiku2006

Sandy J said:


> You are in my prayers, my friend. Believe me, this patience will help you in life ahead, because situations will not stop coming in life.


Thanks Sandy!!

I have surrendered in front of the god and have left everything in almighty's hands... whatever and whenever it will happen, it will happen. .. me getting worried is not helping me in any which way..


----------



## mamunvega

*100 days Gone...but still looking forward to it...*


----------



## fakhan

Finally, I have got grant today. Can't express my feelings in words.

Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


----------



## Ragan

fakhan said:


> Finally, I have got grant today. Can't express my feelings in words.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


WWWooooooWWWW....many congratulations.

Atlast some good news.

Can you please share your timelines.


----------



## chiku2006

fakhan said:


> Finally, I have got grant today. Can't express my feelings in words.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


Wow thats an awesome news, please share your timelines. .


----------



## Hunter85

Congrats 



fakhan said:


> Finally, I have got grant today. Can't express my feelings in words.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


----------



## sunnyboi

fakhan said:


> Finally, I have got grant today. Can't express my feelings in words.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


Congratulations!! Great news!  When did you lodge your application, fakhan?


----------



## dhawalswamy

pratheepa said:


> Hi guys,
> I have started my immigration journey in 2009. I failed to get successful TRA (Assessment) result 3 times, at last got successful TRA in 2010.
> Then I started IELTS preparation. Im very weak in Reading module, as a result of that I could not reach my 7 band required target soon particularly in reading.
> I wrote 22 times IELTS, I failed to reach 20 times in reading, I was getting 5.5, 5.0 more than 15 times not even 6.0 band I reached single time also.
> At last I got 7.5 Band score in reading in July 2014, I got married in November-2013, after that I lodged visa in 15th December 2013.
> Still I have not arranged any furniture, and all other things because I dont want to live in India after visa grant.
> Still waiting waiting its very hard days for me from 2009 to till now. All my family, friends looking forward to hearing visa grant news eagerly, I was anticipating my grant 1st of July but today also not changed my DESTINY.




hats off to your dedication.....

hope success soon.....


----------



## manmvk

fakhan said:


> Finally, I have got grant today. Can't express my feelings in words.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


Many Congratulation Mate!!!....Please share your timeline.....All the very best...


----------



## Thinuli

Hi all
Concentrate on FIFA world cup, we can be there untill mid july, DIBP will give our grants when it should happen, I think CO are also buzy with FIFA even soccarooos are at home early. Congrats who got grant


----------



## alexdiv

kumar57749 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> One of my friend from his past experience mentioned that no grants will be given on July first ( Don't know the reason) but they start giving grant from the next day.
> 
> Even in state sponsorship, they start giving invitation from July 2nd not from first.
> 
> Hope this information is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Kumar.


We can hope so as to relieve our pressure. But one of my collegue refered me that a guy got his grant today who applied on jan 11. But not sure about the rest of details. The thread s in another forum.


----------



## Santhosh.15

pratheepa said:


> Hi guys,
> I have started my immigration journey in 2009. I failed to get successful TRA (Assessment) result 3 times, at last got successful TRA in 2010.
> Then I started IELTS preparation. Im very weak in Reading module, as a result of that I could not reach my 7 band required target soon particularly in reading.
> I wrote 22 times IELTS, I failed to reach 20 times in reading, I was getting 5.5, 5.0 more than 15 times not even 6.0 band I reached single time also.
> At last I got 7.5 Band score in reading in July 2014, I got married in November-2013, after that I lodged visa in 15th December 2013.
> Still I have not arranged any furniture, and all other things because I dont want to live in India after visa grant.
> Still waiting waiting its very hard days for me from 2009 to till now. All my family, friends looking forward to hearing visa grant news eagerly, I was anticipating my grant 1st of July but today also not changed my DESTINY.


Unbelivable !!! What should i say for someone who redefines perserverance, You are incredibly determined and i am sure this grant has to bow its head (IF it has one  ) you !!!

You derserve it itself is an understatement !!!

God bless and Happy Married life !!

Regs

Santhosh


----------



## Happybets

fakhan said:


> Finally, I have got grant today. Can't express my feelings in words.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


Congrats mate. All the best.


----------



## fakhan

sunnyboi said:


> Congratulations!! Great news!  When did you lodge your application, fakhan?


Timeline: SS:25-10-13, Lodged:26-11-13, CO:16-01-14, Med:23-01-14 expt. wife, PCC:02-02-13, Med (wife & new born):12-06-14, Grant (Class 190):01-07-14

Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

fakhan said:


> Finally, I have got grant today. Can't express my feelings in words.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


Congrats mate.......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## lovetosmack

jestin684 said:


> Congrats mate.......
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Jestin

The demi-gods reckon you will get your grant on 7th July. But only if you make one last status query again. Your troubles will rest & your grant will be bestowed.


----------



## darbar1409

pratheepa said:


> Hi guys,
> I have started my immigration journey in 2009. I failed to get successful TRA (Assessment) result 3 times, at last got successful TRA in 2010.
> Then I started IELTS preparation. Im very weak in Reading module, as a result of that I could not reach my 7 band required target soon particularly in reading.
> I wrote 22 times IELTS, I failed to reach 20 times in reading, I was getting 5.5, 5.0 more than 15 times not even 6.0 band I reached single time also.
> At last I got 7.5 Band score in reading in July 2014, I got married in November-2013, after that I lodged visa in 15th December 2013.
> Still I have not arranged any furniture, and all other things because I dont want to live in India after visa grant.
> Still waiting waiting its very hard days for me from 2009 to till now. All my family, friends looking forward to hearing visa grant news eagerly, I was anticipating my grant 1st of July but today also not changed my DESTINY.


Brother even I started my journey in 2009 with positive TRA assessment than it was a long journey to get confidence that i can clear IELTS which I cleared in Jan2014 and lodged visa in Feb2014.
Have patience bro because it is impossible for DIBP to grant all pending applicants in one single day.
Also looking at the positive side we have lodged our visa otherwise according to new amendment skill assessment is valid for only 3 years so we are lucky that we applied before this amendment otherwise we would have to again go through the expensive and time consuming process of skill assessment.
So cheerup because patience shall pay us well in the end.


----------



## samdam

fakhan said:


> Finally, I have got grant today. Can't express my feelings in words.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


Congrats , what are your time lines


----------



## ssadiq

fakhan said:


> Finally, I have got grant today. Can't express my feelings in words.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


Congrats fakhan!!! :clap2:


----------



## ssadiq

ssadiq said:


> Congrats fakhan!!! :clap2:


and congrats on the new born too


----------



## VidyaS

fakhan said:


> Finally, I have got grant today. Can't express my feelings in words.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


Congrats fakhan.. Have a wonderful Oz life ahead...


----------



## darbar1409

fakhan said:


> Finally, I have got grant today. Can't express my feelings in words.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


First of all I wud thank you brother for sharing the news because every one here on this forum is so tensed that atleast some grant news was required to cheerup every one here.

Now :focus: I congratulate you to be the first official declared forum member to get a grant for the Programme year 2014-15.

Wish you a prosperous life ahead full of joy.


----------



## hsizan

fakhan said:


> Finally, I have got grant today. Can't express my feelings in words.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


Wta wondrful news...congrats


----------



## darbar1409

Welcome_me said:


> Thanks darbar and chiku for cooling me off!


As your id says - so how can we not Welcome_you dear.


----------



## fakhan

darbar1409 said:


> First of all I wud thank you brother for sharing the news because every one here on this forum is so tensed that atleast some grant news was required to cheerup every one here.
> 
> Now :focus: I congratulate you to be the first official declared forum member to get a grant for the Programme year 2014-15.
> 
> Wish you a prosperous life ahead full of joy.


Thank you darbar and the rest. I am sure, rest of you will get your grant soon.

Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


----------



## darbar1409

fakhan said:


> Thank you darbar and the rest. I am sure, rest of you will get your grant soon.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


Oh wow the celebrity has responded to my message.

I am feeling so haapy......................................................

Thanks for you wishes brother. (Dua mei yaad rakhna).


----------



## hsizan

darbar1409 said:


> Oh wow the celebrity has responded to my message.
> 
> I am feeling so haapy......................................................
> 
> Thanks for you wishes brother. (Dua mei yaad rakhna).


Lolz


----------



## darbar1409

hsizan said:


> Lolz


Hey buddy I am not kidding bro coz for all of us waiting for our grants, He actually is a celebrity as he is the first forum member to give the grant news for 2014-15 programme year.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

darbar1409 said:


> Hey buddy I am not kidding bro coz for all of us waiting for our grants, He actually is a celebrity as he is the first forum member to give the grant news for 2014-15 programme year.


Fully agree

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sunnyboi

Just got off the phone with DIBP after waiting for half hour though I called in as soon as they opened their lines. Here is the status: 

1. They are yet to process all the backlog applications and they have no clue when they will do it
2. Hopefully, they should finish by *2ND WEEK* of this month, IF POSSIBLE
3. Processing may take anywhere between 3 to 4 months 
4. From the time of CO allocation(none for me yet, obviously), they might take a good 3 months to process. HOPEFULLY, less than that. 

So, Jan and Feb applicants can expect visa this month. I guess I asked the lady more than 3-4 times about the processing and she mentioned the same 

In case you are calling, don't bother calling after 5AM IST. The call wait time will take anywhere between 1 hour to not connecting. Sorry if this news breaks your hearts, but it was really tough for me to stay on the line and listen to her. A mix between sadness and anger, but really can't express and they don't really care about how the applicant feels :Cry::Cry::frusty::frusty:

I am staying away from the forum till there is something positive. All the best guys! Let's get back to work.


----------



## AK8055

*Grant!!*

Hi Guys,

Got the GRANT!! Thank god 

Just wanted to thank you all for the valuable information and keeping my hopes.

Thanks to all of you. May all of you get speedy grants!!

AK


----------



## 'HM'

congrats buddy, timeline plz!!!


----------



## SSAODNHAALNI

Congratulations!!!


----------



## asimak77

Congratulations AK  it would be great if u can share your timeline and visa subclass


----------



## AK8055

190 VISA ONSHORE, EOI: *12/11/2013*, SS NSW APPROVED: *10/03/2014*, 190 VISA LODGED: *10/03/2014*, FRONT LOADED ALL THE DOCUMENTS, CO ASSIGNED: *05/05/2014*, FORM 80 REQUESTED: *05/05/2014*, DELAY EMAIL: *09/05/2014*, GRANT: *2/07/2014*

Thanks Guys!! wish you all get the grant ASAP


----------



## 'HM'

march applicant, cool...


----------



## AK8055

*114* days since lodgement


----------



## Thinuli

AK8055 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the GRANT!! Thank god
> 
> Just wanted to thank you all for the valuable information and keeping my hopes.
> 
> Thanks to all of you. May all of you get speedy grants!!
> 
> AK


 Congratulations ..


----------



## raufafridi2003

AK8055 said:


> 190 VISA ONSHORE, EOI: 12/11/2013, SS NSW APPROVED: 10/03/2014, 190 VISA LODGED: 10/03/2014, FRONT LOADED ALL THE DOCUMENTS, CO ASSIGNED: 05/05/2014, FORM 80 REQUESTED: 05/05/2014, DELAY EMAIL: 09/05/2014, GRANT: 2/07/2014
> 
> Thanks Guys!! wish you all get the grant ASAP


Many many congratulations AK8055. Remember us in your prayera


----------



## chiku2006

AK8055 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the GRANT!! Thank god
> 
> Just wanted to thank you all for the valuable information and keeping my hopes.
> 
> Thanks to all of you. May all of you get speedy grants!!
> 
> AK


Congrats AK and all the best !!

Would you mind sharing your CO details please.


----------



## Raf84

AK8055 said:


> 190 VISA ONSHORE, EOI: *12/11/2013*, SS NSW APPROVED: *10/03/2014*, 190 VISA LODGED: *10/03/2014*, FRONT LOADED ALL THE DOCUMENTS, CO ASSIGNED: *05/05/2014*, FORM 80 REQUESTED: *05/05/2014*, DELAY EMAIL: *09/05/2014*, GRANT: *2/07/2014*
> 
> Thanks Guys!! wish you all get the grant ASAP


Great News to start with Buddy.... I have similar timelines ...


----------



## AK8055

most important its Adelaide Team 8 CO initials SB (finally Adelaide team is moving)

Different CO who initiated the GRANT though.

The CO who asked me docs had initials: HG

Thanks Guys for wishes


----------



## pjs

Hi
I will be calling the DIBP from USA. Can someone share the DIBP direct number for the australian office?
The one listed in the website under "offices outside of australia for USA" is closed now.

Thanks!


----------



## Happybets

AK8055 said:


> 190 VISA ONSHORE, EOI: 12/11/2013, SS NSW APPROVED: 10/03/2014, 190 VISA LODGED: 10/03/2014, FRONT LOADED ALL THE DOCUMENTS, CO ASSIGNED: 05/05/2014, FORM 80 REQUESTED: 05/05/2014, DELAY EMAIL: 09/05/2014, GRANT: 2/07/2014
> 
> Thanks Guys!! wish you all get the grant ASAP


Hearty congrats mate.


----------



## darbar1409

AK8055 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the GRANT!! Thank god
> 
> Just wanted to thank you all for the valuable information and keeping my hopes.
> 
> Thanks to all of you. May all of you get speedy grants!!
> 
> AK


wow AK it's really superb news,
congrats buddy, wish you a joyous life in Aussi.


----------



## manfred-ren

pjs said:


> hi
> i will be calling the dibp from usa. Can someone share the dibp direct number for the australian office?
> The one listed in the website under "offices outside of australia for usa" is closed now.
> 
> Thanks!


 00 61 1300 364 613


----------



## kann2014

Hunter85 said:


> Guys please help me understand this logic.
> 
> Since February nearly all 190 applicants received the standard delay e mail with limited space left for fiscal year 2013/2014 but this simply cant be true.
> 
> When they start a fresh year they have a cap for all visa categories. For 189 it is determined with number of invites with regards to your point and your occupation ceiling and for 190 every state has a number of slots to distribute. Each state make his/her own calculation and sends invites according to its needs.
> 
> So basically if Victoria has 1000 invites to give they cant issue more invites than 1000. This was proved millions of time with the rejection e mails from states. (When I was waiting for my invite I witnessed countless times that people were rejected although they were satisfying the conditions.) They were simply told that there were better candidates. Which shows that they cant issue or accept each and every candidate who satisfies the conditions, they have a limited number and they want to use it for the best ones.
> 
> So if the number of invites a state can issue is limited and NSW has already seized issuing invites around November 2013, Victoria is very selective, Western Australia is only sending out invites if you secure a job then how the hell 190 quotas were filled up?
> 
> I did my research, last year there was no issue like this. Everybody was getting their grants within the time lines. I guess there is something bigger going on in the background and they are not telling us.
> 
> Seriously, do the math, they cant issue more invites than they receive from DIPB



Very true. Even I felt the same. I thought we are safe once the invitation is received. How can the limit be reached when almost half of the invited people are waiting for grants?


----------



## Johanna Ng

Got it!!!

So. Much. Happy.

*happy dance*


----------



## olways

Johanna Ng said:


> Got it!!!
> 
> So. Much. Happy.
> 
> *happy dance*


Congratulations!


----------



## chiku2006

Johanna Ng said:


> Got it!!!
> 
> So. Much. Happy.
> 
> *happy dance*


Oh wow congrats Johanna, so happy for you. Your ordeal has come to an end....


----------



## alexdiv

Johanna Ng said:


> Got it!!!
> 
> So. Much. Happy.
> 
> *happy dance*


Congrtz ......
Finally the good news is coming... its look like the pending files are moving..


----------



## 'HM'

i think 'it' has started... super )


----------



## alexdiv

Johanna Ng said:


> Got it!!!
> 
> So. Much. Happy.
> 
> *happy dance*


Can u pls share the co & team details..


----------



## darbar1409

Johanna Ng said:


> Got it!!!
> 
> So. Much. Happy.
> 
> *happy dance*


can i join you for dance?
Really Happy for u dear.


----------



## darbar1409

Come on Team 2, Even you can do it now.
It seems, showers has already started.
Now waiting for the Flood.


----------



## manmvk

AK8055 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the GRANT!! Thank god
> 
> AK


Many Congratulation AK !!!..Al the very best...


----------



## carthik.annayan

Finally, the files are moving. Let's give it about a week's time Things should speed up. And DIBP has to clear the files anyway, lets not bother them by email or phone calls, allow them to do their duty 

PS: Congrats to those who's got the grant yesterday and today  Good Times are ahead!

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## gkvithia

So happy for all you guys and gals that are getting grants !  long wait finally over. All the best to the future plans.

Those on the list i am sure grants coming soon


----------



## manmvk

Johanna Ng said:


> Got it!!!
> 
> So. Much. Happy.
> 
> *happy dance*


Many Congratulation !!! All the very best...


----------



## lichuc

AK8055 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the GRANT!! Thank god
> 
> Just wanted to thank you all for the valuable information and keeping my hopes.
> 
> Thanks to all of you. May all of you get speedy grants!!
> 
> AK


congrats dude... party all the way..




> Originally Posted by Johanna Ng View Post
> Got it!!!
> 
> So. Much. Happy.
> 
> *happy dance*


Nice to see Music teacher dancing..congrats..dance continue....


----------



## Happybets

Johanna Ng said:


> Got it!!!
> 
> So. Much. Happy.
> 
> *happy dance*


Wow. Wonderful long awaited news. Congrats.


----------



## mathota

AK8055 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the GRANT!! Thank god
> 
> Just wanted to thank you all for the valuable information and keeping my hopes.
> 
> Thanks to all of you. May all of you get speedy grants!!
> 
> AK


Hi AK8055,

Congratulations buddy.

May I please know what are the documents you have front uploaded? Did it include form 80 as well?


----------



## AK8055

mathota said:


> Hi AK8055,
> 
> Congratulations buddy.
> 
> May I please know what are the documents you have front uploaded? Did it include form 80 as well?


Hi Mathota,

thanks for the wishes.

I uploaded everything i could find ranging from my transcripts to birth certificate, PCC, Australian federal police cert, medicals, skills assessment, IELTS, OLD passport, new passport (due to expiry)

But i forgot to upload form 80, the CO only asked me for form 80, i uploaded that and had to wait 2 months till i got the grant.

So I highly recommend people uploading their form 80 upfront.

AK


----------



## kiranjetti

slept at 11 cudnt sleep beyond 4 looked around found nutting ...frustrated went to the gym did my best bench press ever worked out for 1.5 hours.... now got no energy to be even frustrated .....might be the way to go about it till the good news comes in.....

my wife is telling me that god is teaching me patience which i am in need of ...


----------



## Johanna Ng

Thanks guys!

Just rang my family with the news and they have mixed feelings. They are happy for me but want me to return to Malaysia. But I have made my life here. I've been in South Australia for seven years and have been working full time for the last two years. I have a partner and even a cat! This visa was really important for me to get. 

I am planning to eventually get citizenship but am definitely content for now to cruise on this 190.

Also just wanted to say I won't disappear and am still happy to offer help and support on this forum.

Thanks for the love and good luck to everyone!


----------



## gkvithia

even if they dd not ask for form 80, for you or spouse, just upload it anyways. cause eventually they will ask for it.


----------



## kiranjetti

lichuc said:


> congrats dude... party all the way..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see Music teacher dancing..congrats..dance continue....


congrats guys on the grants


----------



## mathota

AK8055 said:


> Hi Mathota,
> 
> thanks for the wishes.
> 
> I uploaded everything i could find ranging from my transcripts to birth certificate, PCC, Australian federal police cert, medicals, skills assessment, IELTS, OLD passport, new passport (due to expiry)
> 
> But i forgot to upload form 80, the CO only asked me for form 80, i uploaded that and had to wait 2 months till i got the grant.
> 
> So I highly recommend people uploading their form 80 upfront.
> 
> AK


Yeah true, 

I lodged my visa offshore on 18th of March and uploaded all the documents including Form 80, Form 1221 and Form 888 but still no sign of CO.


----------



## jestin684

AK8055 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the GRANT!! Thank god
> 
> Just wanted to thank you all for the valuable information and keeping my hopes.
> 
> Thanks to all of you. May all of you get speedy grants!!
> 
> AK


Congrats mate........Wishing u all the very best......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## chiku2006

jestin684 said:


> Congrats mate........Wishing u all the very best......
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


I havent seen any grant from Adelaide team 2 in a very long time. .. wondering what are they upto!!


----------



## ssadiq

AK8055 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the GRANT!! Thank god
> 
> Just wanted to thank you all for the valuable information and keeping my hopes.
> 
> Thanks to all of you. May all of you get speedy grants!!
> 
> AK


Congrats AK!!! All the best


----------



## jestin684

chiku2006 said:


> I havent seen any grant from Adelaide team 2 in a very long time. .. wondering what are they upto!!


Seems like they r still oiling their joints to start working on our cases.......seriously the mess made by DIBP is not lesser this time than the previous years.......Bcoz of them I have lost my fulltime job in oz.......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

Johanna Ng said:


> Got it!!!
> 
> So. Much. Happy.
> 
> *happy dance*


Congrats mate..... Wishing u all the very best......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## chiku2006

jestin684 said:


> Seems like they r still oiling their joints to start working on our cases.......seriously the mess made by DIBP is not lesser this time than the previous years.......Bcoz of them I have lost my fulltime job in oz.......
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Sorry about that buddy :-(

Hope we all get our grants within this week..


----------



## ssadiq

Johanna Ng said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Just rang my family with the news and they have mixed feelings. They are happy for me but want me to return to Malaysia. But I have made my life here. I've been in South Australia for seven years and have been working full time for the last two years. I have a partner and even a cat! This visa was really important for me to get.
> 
> I am planning to eventually get citizenship but am definitely content for now to cruise on this 190.
> 
> Also just wanted to say I won't disappear and am still happy to offer help and support on this forum.
> 
> Thanks for the love and good luck to everyone!


Congrats Johanna!!


----------



## manmvk

Johanna Ng said:


> Thanks guys!


Hey Johanna! Please do us a favor. Since you are in Adelaide, could please go to the below address and knock the door and ask whats going over there!!!

The address is Level 4 55 Currie Street ADELAIDE SA 5000  (Team 8 Adelaide)

Just joking 

All the very best to you and your family and also for your pet!!!!

Cheers!


----------



## kann2014

Congrats to all who received the grant yesterday and today... Hoping to hear more good news today...


----------



## 'HM'

but 2 grants per day is a way slow pace....


----------



## HarryAdd

good to see this 2 onshore grants in the first half of the day....

I guess they plan to clear the onshore applications first. later, the offshore will be started.

if my guess is correct, then we offshore should wait for a week or two to see the grant flow.


----------



## 'HM'

dhawalswamy received a grant too, 3rd march, 190 nsw


----------



## chiku2006

'HM' said:


> dhawalswamy received a grant too, 3rd march, 190 nsw


Is he onshore or offshore?


----------



## Raf84

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/144162-co-team-4-adelaide-12.html 

Offshore 190 Team 4 ... same as mine .. Happyyy..


----------



## 'HM'

chiku2006 said:


> Is he onshore or offshore?


offshore most probs...


----------



## ssadiq

'HM' said:


> dhawalswamy received a grant too, 3rd march, 190 nsw


Congrats to dhawalswamy  is dhawalswamy also on-shore?


----------



## Tau$eef

Does DIBP have any international contact number? Cant get through 131881.... Please HELP


----------



## chiku2006

tau$eef said:


> does dibp have any international contact number? Cant get through 131881.... Please help


+611300364613


----------



## chiku2006

Raf84 said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/144162-co-team-4-adelaide-12.html
> 
> Offshore 190 Team 4 ... same as mine .. Happyyy..


So things have started moving, I am glad


----------



## HarryAdd

opcorn: Congrats to all you have received their grants today till now


----------



## jestin684

chiku2006 said:


> Sorry about that buddy :-(
> 
> Hope we all get our grants within this week..


Never had a clue that something like this is going to happen.......capping & queuing......till nov everything was fine and then all of a sudden by the start of march....warning bells.....190 sinking......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## rajajessie

AK8055 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the GRANT!! Thank god
> 
> Just wanted to thank you all for the valuable information and keeping my hopes.
> 
> Thanks to all of you. May all of you get speedy grants!!
> 
> AK


Congrats Mate!

Really happy for you


----------



## rajajessie

Johanna Ng said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Just rang my family with the news and they have mixed feelings. They are happy for me but want me to return to Malaysia. But I have made my life here. I've been in South Australia for seven years and have been working full time for the last two years. I have a partner and even a cat! This visa was really important for me to get.
> 
> I am planning to eventually get citizenship but am definitely content for now to cruise on this 190.
> 
> Also just wanted to say I won't disappear and am still happy to offer help and support on this forum.
> 
> Thanks for the love and good luck to everyone!


Congrats Johanna!

Wish you all the very best. Party Hard


----------



## jestin684

manmvk said:


> Hey Johanna! Please do us a favor. Since you are in Adelaide, could please go to the below address and knock the door and ask whats going over there!!!
> 
> The address is Level 4 55 Currie Street ADELAIDE SA 5000  (Team 8 Adelaide)
> 
> Just joking
> 
> All the very best to you and your family and also for your pet!!!!
> 
> Cheers!


Going over there is a waste of time.....they will hand u a booklet or a piece of paper with the DIBP website address and ask u to search on the website about ur query......they never give u a proper satisfying reply.....they have never given me one....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## kiranjetti

Hang on guys there is one more grant on other forum dec lodge so may be things are changing indeed

Let's hope for all us 😃😃😃


----------



## mamunvega

everyone is receiving grants but i am overlooked by COs...so far no COs at all towards my case..... ...101 days will be over today...:frusty:


----------



## SS70011005

mamunvega said:


> everyone is receiving grants but i am overlooked by COs...so far no COs at all towards my case..... ...101 days will be over today...:frusty:


Buddy.. I applied on 6th March and still waiting for CO.. don't worry .. things have started moving for us 190'ers...


----------



## decipline

SS70011005 said:


> Buddy.. I applied on 6th March and still waiting for CO.. don't worry .. things have started moving for us 190'ers...


Dhawalswamy applicant - 3 march - 190 - offshore Got his grant yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## SuperDuperMan

Thats cause everyone upto 4th March were allocated CO's.

And like its been said, there does not seem to be a order in which grants have been given.. rather random.. which sucks.

hang in there buddy, you will have your turn soon.. 



decipline said:


> Dhawalswamy applicant - 3 march - 190 - offshore Got his grant yesterday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## bhaire

YAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOO.... got grant letter.....after a long painful waiting....

my time line___________
visa lodged 23 Aug 2013, CO allocation 22 Oct 2013, Medical & PCC submitted 28 Oct 2013, Wife's medical differed due to pregnancy and med submitted on 30 Dec 2013, grant letter on 2 july 2014...


----------



## chiku2006

bhaire said:


> YAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOO.... got grant letter.....after a long painful waiting....
> 
> my time line___________
> visa lodged 23 Aug 2013, CO allocation 22 Oct 2013, Medical & PCC submitted 28 Oct 2013, Wife's medical differed due to pregnancy and med submitted on 30 Dec 2013, grant letter on 2 july 2014...


Cool mate! !! All the best buddy


----------



## Nagesh

bhaire said:


> YAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOO.... got grant letter.....after a long painful waiting....
> 
> my time line___________
> visa lodged 23 Aug 2013, CO allocation 22 Oct 2013, Medical & PCC submitted 28 Oct 2013, Wife's medical differed due to pregnancy and med submitted on 30 Dec 2013, grant letter on 2 july 2014...


congrats mate !!!!!! happy for those whose got the grants.


----------



## SL76

bhaire said:


> YAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOO.... got grant letter.....after a long painful waiting....
> 
> my time line___________
> visa lodged 23 Aug 2013, CO allocation 22 Oct 2013, Medical & PCC submitted 28 Oct 2013, Wife's medical differed due to pregnancy and med submitted on 30 Dec 2013, grant letter on 2 july 2014...


Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!! n all the best with the future plans..


----------



## SS70011005

bhaire said:


> YAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOO.... got grant letter.....after a long painful waiting....
> 
> my time line___________
> visa lodged 23 Aug 2013, CO allocation 22 Oct 2013, Medical & PCC submitted 28 Oct 2013, Wife's medical differed due to pregnancy and med submitted on 30 Dec 2013, grant letter on 2 july 2014...


Congrats buddy!!


----------



## Nagesh

today I saw 3 grants , hope all the CO back to the track . Waiting for Adelaide team 2 to wake up.


----------



## kann2014

bhaire said:


> YAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOO.... got grant letter.....after a long painful waiting....
> 
> my time line___________
> visa lodged 23 Aug 2013, CO allocation 22 Oct 2013, Medical & PCC submitted 28 Oct 2013, Wife's medical differed due to pregnancy and med submitted on 30 Dec 2013, grant letter on 2 july 2014...


Oh my God! That was a long wait indeed...
Happy for you... Congrats...


----------



## Nagesh

pratheepa said:


> Hi guys,
> I have started my immigration journey in 2009. I failed to get successful TRA (Assessment) result 3 times, at last got successful TRA in 2010.
> Then I started IELTS preparation. Im very weak in Reading module, as a result of that I could not reach my 7 band required target soon particularly in reading.
> I wrote 22 times IELTS, I failed to reach 20 times in reading, I was getting 5.5, 5.0 more than 15 times not even 6.0 band I reached single time also.
> At last I got 7.5 Band score in reading in July 2014, I got married in November-2013, after that I lodged visa in 15th December 2013.
> Still I have not arranged any furniture, and all other things because I dont want to live in India after visa grant.
> Still waiting waiting its very hard days for me from 2009 to till now. All my family, friends looking forward to hearing visa grant news eagerly, I was anticipating my grant 1st of July but today also not changed my DESTINY.


Really you are great !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mamthakish

Hello Folks,

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee yeahhh...............Got my grant today...............very happy and excited thakns for all the support and motivation from this forum..... All the best to every one your grants will be on the way soon..............


----------



## sunnyboi

Heh, first thing everyday I do as soon as the alarm is switched off is to check the forum. So happy to see 4 grants. Congratulations to AK, johanna and bhaire. Awesome news!!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

mamthakish said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee yeahhh...............Got my grant today...............very happy and excited thakns for all the support and motivation from this forum..... All the best to every one your grants will be on the way soon..............


Congrats mate ..... which team.......offshore or onshore

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Waqarali20005

fakhan said:


> Finally, I have got grant today. Can't express my feelings in words.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


congrats buddy!


----------



## Waqarali20005

mamthakish said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee yeahhh...............Got my grant today...............very happy and excited thakns for all the support and motivation from this forum..... All the best to every one your grants will be on the way soon..............


Congrats!


----------



## Nagesh

mamthakish said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee yeahhh...............Got my grant today...............very happy and excited thakns for all the support and motivation from this forum..... All the best to every one your grants will be on the way soon..............


Congrats. Its party time now. 

but i have a question how they select the candidate ? as i have seen Mar applicant are getting grant and we are from Jan and Feb lodged still waiting .


----------



## 'HM'

sunnyboi said:


> Heh, first thing everyday I do as soon as the alarm is switched off is to check the forum. So happy to see 4 grants. Congratulations to AK, johanna and bhaire. Awesome news!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


when our turn gonna come??? sigh...:noidea:


----------



## sunnyboi

mamthakish said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee yeahhh...............Got my grant today...............very happy and excited thakns for all the support and motivation from this forum..... All the best to every one your grants will be on the way soon..............


Congrats mate!! Awesome news!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Waqarali20005

bhaire said:


> YAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOO.... got grant letter.....after a long painful waiting....
> 
> my time line___________
> visa lodged 23 Aug 2013, CO allocation 22 Oct 2013, Medical & PCC submitted 28 Oct 2013, Wife's medical differed due to pregnancy and med submitted on 30 Dec 2013, grant letter on 2 july 2014...





decipline said:


> Dhawalswamy applicant - 3 march - 190 - offshore Got his grant yesterday



Congrats to both of them!


----------



## sunnyboi

'HM' said:


> when our turn gonna come??? sigh...:noidea:


March applications post 1st week lodgement should have extraordinary patience 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Marshal

mamthakish said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee yeahhh...............Got my grant today...............very happy and excited thakns for all the support and motivation from this forum..... All the best to every one your grants will be on the way soon..............


Congratulations! ! Your time line please


----------



## jestin684

bhaire said:


> YAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOO.... got grant letter.....after a long painful waiting....
> 
> my time line___________
> visa lodged 23 Aug 2013, CO allocation 22 Oct 2013, Medical & PCC submitted 28 Oct 2013, Wife's medical differed due to pregnancy and med submitted on 30 Dec 2013, grant letter on 2 july 2014...


Congrats mate....Wishing u all the very best.......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Optimus Prime

Congratulations to all those who got grants today!! So 6 grants today??! Anyone keeping track?


----------



## Marshal

Wondering has been the score for 190 offshore yesterday and today..


----------



## Marshal

Optimus Prime said:


> Congratulations to all those who got grants today!! So 6 grants today??! Anyone keeping track?


Yeah I'm trying to do that for190 offshore


----------



## Optimus Prime

Marshal said:


> Yeah I'm trying to do that for190 offshore


 Thanks Marshal!

So I guess it is 5 or 6 grants today for 190 Offshore? Not sure.


----------



## raufafridi2003

Many many congratulations to those who got their grants today. Best of luck for the days ahead.


----------



## VidyaS

bhaire said:


> YAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOO.... got grant letter.....after a long painful waiting....
> 
> my time line___________
> visa lodged 23 Aug 2013, CO allocation 22 Oct 2013, Medical & PCC submitted 28 Oct 2013, Wife's medical differed due to pregnancy and med submitted on 30 Dec 2013, grant letter on 2 july 2014...


Congrats Bhaire... Wish you all the very best.


----------



## mamunvega

it would be better if we can keep a record of the grants...hopefully, turbines are rolling quickly and it would create a roaring sound ...a real violent sound..

thus, i can expect to get it by this month...


----------



## chiku2006

mamthakish said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee yeahhh...............Got my grant today...............very happy and excited thakns for all the support and motivation from this forum..... All the best to every one your grants will be on the way soon..............


Hey congrats buddy!!!

Are you onshore or off??

Pleade share your team details if possible


----------



## ssadiq

bhaire said:


> YAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOO.... got grant letter.....after a long painful waiting....
> 
> my time line___________
> visa lodged 23 Aug 2013, CO allocation 22 Oct 2013, Medical & PCC submitted 28 Oct 2013, Wife's medical differed due to pregnancy and med submitted on 30 Dec 2013, grant letter on 2 july 2014...


Congrats bhaire  every grant is bringing with it a ray of hope for everyone waiting


----------



## ssadiq

mamthakish said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee yeahhh...............Got my grant today...............very happy and excited thakns for all the support and motivation from this forum..... All the best to every one your grants will be on the way soon..............


Congrats mamthakish!!


----------



## Marshal

Optimus Prime said:


> Thanks Marshal!
> 
> So I guess it is 5 or 6 grants today for 190 Offshore? Not sure.


Problem is that ones getting the grants are not specifying it.

C'mon lucky guys, help us


----------



## mamunvega

Grant is so random, its very difficult to predict who's NEXT?? ppl from Aug/Sept/DEc/March got grants.....Looks like I might get a Grant too Tomorrow....


----------



## Marshal

mamunvega said:


> Grant is so random, its very difficult to predict who's NEXT?? ppl from Aug/Sept/DEc/March got grants.....Looks like I might get a Grant too Tomorrow....


Keep the Faith.


----------



## man111

Congratulation friends. Happy to see that 190 visa is moving.

But what is happening to Dec/Janu/Feb Applicant? 

Being a January applicant still No Delay email from CO/ Grant from team

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.............................................................................


----------



## sunnyboi

Another grant from a different forum

Visa Filed 15-Dec-2013
ANZSCO Code:- 262113
Visa class :-190
CO allocated :-2-Feb-2014
Grant:- 2-July-2014


Team:- Brisbane
SS:- NSW


----------



## chiku2006

sunnyboi said:


> Another grant from a different forum
> 
> Visa Filed 15-Dec-2013
> ANZSCO Code:- 262113
> Visa class :-190
> CO allocated :-2-Feb-2014
> Grant:- 2-July-2014
> 
> Team:- Brisbane
> SS:- NSW


Good to see that finally our day has come ;-)


----------



## sunnyboi

chiku2006 said:


> Good to see that finally our day has come ;-)


Looks like it's the same one which SS0....... mentioned on one of the earlier pages. So, this might not be a different one


----------



## rajajessie

bhaire said:


> YAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOO.... got grant letter.....after a long painful waiting....
> 
> my time line___________
> visa lodged 23 Aug 2013, CO allocation 22 Oct 2013, Medical & PCC submitted 28 Oct 2013, Wife's medical differed due to pregnancy and med submitted on 30 Dec 2013, grant letter on 2 july 2014...


Warmest and heartfelt congratulation friend.
Cherish this moment


----------



## rajajessie

mamthakish said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee yeahhh...............Got my grant today...............very happy and excited thakns for all the support and motivation from this forum..... All the best to every one your grants will be on the way soon..............


Congrats my friend!
Have a blast, go crazy  (i am sure you already doing that )


----------



## rajajessie

Hello everyone,

I just noticed one thing that majority of grants in 2 days are from SA & NSW sponsorships. 
Just sharing my observation.


----------



## raufafridi2003

hi guys,
Just few questions. My last contact wit CO was on 20th of May and in fact, instead of CO, the supervisor of that team (Adelaide Team 2) replied with the delay email. So then in the one and half month I didn't ask them for my application status as just like you guys, I decided to wait for July. Now July has come already and we are getting good news of few grants. 
What do you guys think i should contact my CO again or just wait??
Also, what would you prefer for communication, an email or telephone call??

Will be waiting for your sincere advises
Cheers
raufafridi


----------



## Happybets

Congrats mamthakish & bhaire.


----------



## riverstone

AK8055 said:


> 190 VISA ONSHORE, EOI: *12/11/2013*, SS NSW APPROVED: *10/03/2014*, 190 VISA LODGED: *10/03/2014*, FRONT LOADED ALL THE DOCUMENTS, CO ASSIGNED: *05/05/2014*, FORM 80 REQUESTED: *05/05/2014*, DELAY EMAIL: *09/05/2014*, GRANT: *2/07/2014*
> 
> Thanks Guys!! wish you all get the grant ASAP


Congratulations bro, i am so happy for you and other friends who wait grant


----------



## 'HM'

how'll we get to know if a direct grant is received? is it the mail or in the immi account?


----------



## kiranjetti

30 mins to go today let's hope we get to hear few more good things


----------



## SS70011005

'HM' said:


> how'll we get to know if a direct grant is received? is it the mail or in the immi account?


Mail.. Immiaccount reflects that after some time..


----------



## sendshaz

Alhamdolillah our visa is granted.......


----------



## er_viral

sunnyboi said:


> Another grant from a different forum
> 
> Visa Filed 15-Dec-2013
> ANZSCO Code:- 262113
> Visa class :-190
> CO allocated :-2-Feb-2014
> Grant:- 2-July-2014
> 
> 
> Team:- Brisbane
> SS:- NSW


Thanks for Sharing info..


----------



## rashe_12

sendshaz said:


> Alhamdolillah our visa is granted.......


Congrats!!! Good to see 190 grants :cheer2:


----------



## chiku2006

kiranjetti said:


> 30 mins to go today let's hope we get to hear few more good things


Whats the name of the other forum. . Would you mind sharing it please.. I have forgotten it


----------



## sendshaz

Finally after ups and downs of natural justice letter......got it


----------



## er_viral

bhaire said:


> YAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOO.... got grant letter.....after a long painful waiting....
> 
> my time line___________
> visa lodged 23 Aug 2013, CO allocation 22 Oct 2013, Medical & PCC submitted 28 Oct 2013, Wife's medical differed due to pregnancy and med submitted on 30 Dec 2013, grant letter on 2 july 2014...


Congrats!


----------



## lovetosmack

sendshaz said:


> Alhamdolillah our visa is granted.......


Congrats. Where were you guys all these days ?  While everyone was busy thinking that only people from December are the oldest ones to wait, here you come a September applicant.

@mamunvega: As much as I'd love to see you get a grant, I don't see any positive news for you this month for sure. ---> :violin::violin::violin::violin:


----------



## man111

chiku2006 said:


> Whats the name of the other forum. . Would you mind sharing it please.. I have forgotten it


190 visa Dec Gang


----------



## chiku2006

sendshaz said:


> Alhamdolillah our visa is granted.......


Oh wow !!!

Congrats buddy and you can celebrate your eid now (if you want to)!!


----------



## man111

man111 said:


> 190 visa Dec Gang


Promsinoz


----------



## chiku2006

man111 said:


> 190 visa Dec Gang


name of the website, its a weird name that's why I don't remember it !


----------



## rajajessie

sendshaz said:


> Alhamdolillah our visa is granted.......


Congrats 
Wow you are september applicant; I thought we mainly have nov,dec,jan backlogs . . .


----------



## SS70011005

sendshaz said:


> Finally after ups and downs of natural justice letter......got it


Congrats.


----------



## lovetosmack

sendshaz said:


> Finally after ups and downs of natural justice letter......got it


Guys.. posts are getting lost in the 'congratulations' floods. :yell::yell::yell:

@sendshaz: I see that you had trouble with employment verification. Can you take time to explain what exactly happened & what is a Natural Justice Letter ?


----------



## ssadiq

sendshaz said:


> Alhamdolillah our visa is granted.......


MashaAllah  Congrats!


----------



## mamunvega

lovetosmack said:


> Congrats. Where were you guys all these days ?  While everyone was busy thinking that only people from December are the oldest ones to wait, here you come a September applicant.
> 
> @mamunvega: As much as I'd love to see you get a grant, I don't see any positive news for you this month for sure. ---> :violin::violin::violin::violin:


@@lovetosmack: buddy, Sept/OCt applicants all of a sudden popped out, so it messed my prediction......can't wait to see positive news...who knows it could be you as their pattern is completely whimsical.... 

:smokin:


----------



## sendshaz

Thanks a lot
everyone


----------



## SS70011005

Man.. its feeling like I am watching a cricket or football match ... feeling like our side is winning..


----------



## Marshal

SS70011005 said:


> Man.. it feeling like I am watching a cricket or football match ... feeling like our side is winning..


Two 190 offshore so far (Bhaire + Dhawalswamy)


----------



## sendshaz

lovetosmack said:


> Guys.. posts are getting lost in the 'congratulations' floods. :yell::yell::yell:
> 
> @sendshaz: I see that you had trouble with employment verification. Can you take time to explain what exactly happened & what is a Natural Justice Letter ?


Yes there was verification and the present employer gave wrong info regarding my job duties.Got a mail from Immi Natural Justice to explain about the adverse info.I responded and finally got my visa now after a long wait...


----------



## Prithi 22

Congrats to everyone who got their grants


----------



## SS70011005

Marshal said:


> Two 190 offshore so far (Bhaire + Dhawalswamy)


haha...Looks like everybody is glued to their laptop / computer screens.. Next time whoever gets the grant should type GOOOOAAAALLLL.... :smokin:


----------



## rashe_12

sendshaz said:


> Yes there was verification and the present employer gave wrong info regarding my job duties.Got a mail from Immi Natural Justice to explain about the adverse info.I responded and finally got my visa now after a long wait...


Great to hear that they are not outright rejecting applications!!! Giving applicants a fair chance to explain their side of the story and giving grant..


----------



## mamunvega

as i can see too many backlogs....i fear that these backlog applicants plus upto March applicants will consume this year's Quota...which is not good...Can't really predict what's going on...last year DIBP messed up with 190, lets see in this year if they remain very much careful and work as per the planned system...


----------



## Pharma

Marshal said:


> Two 190 offshore so far (Bhaire + Dhawalswamy)


Just for 190ers knowledge

Sachin24 from pomsinoz

Time Lines Visa Filed 15-Dec-2013 ANZSCO Code:- 262113 Visa class :-190 CO allocated :-2-Feb-2014 Grant:- 2-July-2014 Team:- Brisbane SS:- NSW - See more at: December 190 Visa Lodge - Page 17


----------



## Sandy J

Congrats to all who got the grants. The energy on this thread is amazing today. Go 190 go...


----------



## chiku2006

Marshal said:


> Two 190 offshore so far (Bhaire + Dhawalswamy)


Dhawalswamy had applied in 03/03 and got grant much ahead of others. .. lucky guy I must admit !!


----------



## Marshal

Pharma said:


> Just for 190ers knowledge
> 
> Sachin24 from pomsinoz
> 
> Time Lines Visa Filed 15-Dec-2013 ANZSCO Code:- 262113 Visa class :-190 CO allocated :-2-Feb-2014 Grant:- 2-July-2014 Team:- Brisbane SS:- NSW - See more at: December 190 Visa Lodge - Page 17


That makes it 3x190 offshore (Bhaire+Dhawalswamy+Sachin24)


----------



## Sandy J

rashe_12 said:


> Great to hear that they are not outright rejecting applications!!! Giving applicants a fair chance to explain their side of the story and giving grant..


100 % agreed. So many things are at stake. Applicants deserve a chance to respond.


----------



## chiku2006

I haven't seen any grant from Adeliade team 2, what are they upto??

They need to be informed that july has started already and they need to start giving grants!


----------



## chiku2006

Sandy J said:


> 100 % agreed. So many things are at stake. Applicants deserve a chance to respond.


I believe thats why we all want to migrate to Australia as all are treated equally and everyone is given an opportunity to put forth his / her case, which is scarce in south east asian countries. .


----------



## bazidkhan

chiku2006 said:


> I believe thats why we all want to migrate to Australia as all are treated equally and everyone is given an opportunity to put forth his / her case, which is scarce in south east asian countries. .


Yeah you are 100 percent Wright. 
Chiku I wish to receive our grants in this week.


----------



## Tau$eef

mamunvega said:


> as i can see too many backlogs....i fear that these backlog applicants plus upto March applicants will consume this year's Quota...which is not good...Can't really predict what's going on...last year DIBP messed up with 190, lets see in this year if they remain very much careful and work as per the planned system...



There are also chances that their quota finishes up even before processing March applications. In that case the unfortunate ones have to wait till July 2015


----------



## Marshal

Tau$eef said:


> There are also chances that their quota finishes up even before processing March applications. In that case the unfortunate ones have to wait till July 2015


Guys why create panic even now when things have started to move. Pls stay positive and refrain from negative speculation.


----------



## ssadiq

Tau$eef said:


> There are also chances that their quota finishes up even before processing March applications. In that case the unfortunate ones have to wait till July 2015


God forbid! Have faith brother :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pharma

chiku2006 said:


> I haven't seen any grant from Adeliade team 2, what are they upto??
> 
> They need to be informed that july has started already and they need to start giving grants!


Chiku if your CO's initial is FB, he does not work on wednesdays


----------



## jestin684

sendshaz said:


> Alhamdolillah our visa is granted.......


Congrats mate ......Wishing u all the very best......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## MusaBilal

Congrats sendshaz, Kavith and HMalhotra Happy to hear that.


----------



## Tau$eef

Marshal said:


> Guys why create panic even now when things have started to move. Pls stay positive and refrain from negative speculation.


Yeah I agree we should stay positive and also be aware of worst case possibilities :ballchain:


----------



## mamunvega

Tau$eef said:


> Yeah I agree we should stay positive and also be aware of worst case possibilities :ballchain:


guyz, surely, there are lots of backlog applications which DIBP didn't start process at all...so how come their 13-14 year quota finished out ??....this is not a good signal at all...Man, i don't know what's going on???? 

I hope to get a Grant very soon though....:rofl:


----------



## mamthakish

jestin684 said:


> Congrats mate ..... which team.......offshore or onshore
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum



Thanks Jestin684, its Team 4 Adelaide and offshore....


----------



## sunnyboi

mamunvega said:


> guyz, surely, there are lots of backlog applications which DIBP didn't start process at all...so how come their 13-14 year quota finished out ??....this is not a good signal at all...Man, i don't know what's going on????
> 
> I hope to get a Grant very soon though....:rofl:


We don't know and we will never know, since it's DIBP. Stop worrying dude. You are stressing yourself out. Grab a paper bag and breathe into it for a while  :rofl: We late March applicants won't see anything for the next 2 weeks. So, lets continue to congratulate whoever gets grant who have applied before us


----------



## mamthakish

chiku2006 said:


> Hey congrats buddy!!!
> 
> Are you onshore or off??
> 
> Pleade share your team details if possible


Thanks buddy, 
I'm Offshore, its Team 04 Adelaide.


----------



## rajfirst

mamthakish said:


> Thanks buddy,
> I'm Offshore, its Team 04 Adelaide.


Congrats mamthakish..... Who is the CO?


----------



## kiranjetti

Is it a good idea to check with the co team about where we stand .. It's quite frustrating (with allll due respect to the applicants ) to see march lodgements been granted before jan ..what do you guys think should I write to them


----------



## sonsi_03

kiranjetti said:


> Is it a good idea to check with the co team about where we stand .. It's quite frustrating (with allll due respect to the applicants ) to see march lodgements been granted before jan ..what do you guys think should I write to them


I was thinking the same, in fact my email has already been drafted a week ago just having thoughts if i am to send it or not to send and just sit for another month and continue to wait.


----------



## Pharma

kiranjetti said:


> Is it a good idea to check with the co team about where we stand .. It's quite frustrating (with allll due respect to the applicants ) to see march lodgements been granted before jan ..what do you guys think should I write to them


I think the case depends upon the date of PCC & Medicals that decides the IED, any research ???


----------



## anm

Hi guys 
Been a long journey for me but I finally got the grant mail today - can understand the anxiety of everyone waiting out there - I really wish all the best and hope for a speedy grant to all of you


----------



## chiku2006

anm said:


> Hi guys
> Been a long journey for me but I finally got the grant mail today - can understand the anxiety of everyone waiting out there - I really wish all the best and hope for a speedy grant to all of you


Awesome man, all the best.

Please do share your timelines and CO and team details...


----------



## ssadiq

anm said:


> Hi guys
> Been a long journey for me but I finally got the grant mail today - can understand the anxiety of everyone waiting out there - I really wish all the best and hope for a speedy grant to all of you


Congrats anm


----------



## lichuc

anm said:


> Hi guys
> Been a long journey for me but I finally got the grant mail today - can understand the anxiety of everyone waiting out there - I really wish all the best and hope for a speedy grant to all of you


BIG CONGRATS...
u r offshore? co team? please share..


----------



## mamunvega

anm said:


> Hi guys
> Been a long journey for me but I finally got the grant mail today - can understand the anxiety of everyone waiting out there - I really wish all the best and hope for a speedy grant to all of you


OMG that's about Two years Journey !!! 

Hearty Congratulations to you ...and a Hug !! 

Enjoy your time...in this whole time, how did you manage to keep your patience tight??

:ear:


----------



## Waqarali20005

anm said:


> Hi guys
> Been a long journey for me but I finally got the grant mail today - can understand the anxiety of everyone waiting out there - I really wish all the best and hope for a speedy grant to all of you


congrats!


----------



## jestin684

Guys, this was the reply of the CO Adelaide Team 2, when enquired about my application status....

Sensitiveersonal

Good Morning,

I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).
I acknowledge the time and effort which you have invested in the application process and that you are seeking to have your case finalised as soon as possible.
Each year, visa planning levels are set by the government for the programme year which forms the Migration Programme.* The Migration Programme for 2014-15 has been published and determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each category during the year.
Applications must be processed in accordance with the Migration Programme in order to deliver the planning levels over the course of the entire year.* This factor is affecting the time taken to process your application.

As planning levels take precedence over fulfilment of indicative client service standards, I cannot guarantee that your application will be finalised within the publicised three month timeframe.

I appreciate your patience in this matter.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## MilanPS

jestin684 said:


> Guys, this was the reply of the CO Adelaide Team 2, when enquired about my application status....
> 
> Sensitiveersonal
> 
> Good Morning,
> 
> I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).
> I acknowledge the time and effort which you have invested in the application process and that you are seeking to have your case finalised as soon as possible.
> Each year, visa planning levels are set by the government for the programme year which forms the Migration Programme.* The Migration Programme for 2014-15 has been published and determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each category during the year.
> Applications must be processed in accordance with the Migration Programme in order to deliver the planning levels over the course of the entire year.* This factor is affecting the time taken to process your application.
> 
> As planning levels take precedence over fulfilment of indicative client service standards, I cannot guarantee that your application will be finalised within the publicised three month timeframe.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum



When did you receive this mail from your CO?

From what I can read of your signature, it is "Delay email-23/04/2014"


----------



## mamunvega

jestin684 said:


> Guys, this was the reply of the CO Adelaide Team 2, when enquired about my application status....
> 
> Sensitiveersonal
> 
> Good Morning,
> 
> I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).
> I acknowledge the time and effort which you have invested in the application process and that you are seeking to have your case finalised as soon as possible.
> Each year, visa planning levels are set by the government for the programme year which forms the Migration Programme.* The Migration Programme for 2014-15 has been published and determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each category during the year.
> Applications must be processed in accordance with the Migration Programme in order to deliver the planning levels over the course of the entire year.* This factor is affecting the time taken to process your application.
> 
> As planning levels take precedence over fulfilment of indicative client service standards, I cannot guarantee that your application will be finalised within the publicised three month timeframe.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum



so i wonder, what is their planning level over the course of the year...do they have any cap now for a month// its absurd !!

:fencing: :fencing: :fencing:


----------



## rai2826

Really frustrating process as there is no transparency at all.. People getting grant in random order..already had to let go 2 job offers because of this wait and don't know when will it come..it's almost 5 months now and even after front loading every docs and CO on 26th march and having no dependents I don't know why they making me wait


----------



## carthik.annayan

Guys,

From what i see so far, The grants have started flowing in.. Give it about a weeks time, we will see a lot many grants & Stop speculating! The grants are going to come in thick n fast! Allow some time...

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## gkvithia

what we see here in the forum is only a small percentage of people receiving their grants, i would think most are not members of any forums, hence we dont know the amount of grants being issued.

sit back and relax, patience is a virtue, once grant in hand all the waiting wouldn't matter anymore.


----------



## McJim

gkvithia said:


> what we see here in the forum is only a small percentage of people receiving their grants, i would think most are not members of any forums, hence we dont know the amount of grants being issued.
> 
> sit back and relax, patience is a virtue, once grant in hand all the waiting wouldn't matter anymore.


I think you are quite right about what you said since there are many applicants outside this forum applying.
It takes time to process a lot of information of each applicant, so it is better to wait and relax for a while, guys :rofl::ballchain:


----------



## ACTor

Guys I really wouldn't bother sending emails to the office. Not only will this use up valuable resource time (when they could be processing files) but they will likely log it against your record and make you wait longer as a result. Meanwhile the guy who has never hassled them but lodged after will be granted first. Believe me the ess you bother them the quicker you'll be granted.

I know it's frustrating to wait but we're all in the same boat.


----------



## decipline

jestin684 said:


> Guys, this was the reply of the CO Adelaide Team 2, when enquired about my application status.... Sensitiveersonal Good Morning, I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190). I acknowledge the time and effort which you have invested in the application process and that you are seeking to have your case finalised as soon as possible. Each year, visa planning levels are set by the government for the programme year which forms the Migration Programme.* The Migration Programme for 2014-15 has been published and determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each category during the year. Applications must be processed in accordance with the Migration Programme in order to deliver the planning levels over the course of the entire year.* This factor is affecting the time taken to process your application. As planning levels take precedence over fulfilment of indicative client service standards, I cannot guarantee that your application will be finalised within the publicised three month timeframe. I appreciate your patience in this matter. SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Lol. Lol. Lol. 

Nothing can be inferred from this email.

Generalised email. (seems like drafted in last year and just started forwarding this year to applicants who started enquiring.) 

It's completely CO dependent.
Believe it or Not. But the CO who is fast in deciaion making gives grant and others have to wait till theor COs act on the application.

Which means, irrespective of Code or Lodgement date, It seems totally CO dependent. If he wish to process than he will do else, seat back and wait till the time he wish.

His / Het wish is DIBP's Command.

Can't do anything.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sandy227

*Grant*

finally got my grant after exactly 5 months.
I was in Australia when I applied but had to move back to India in May, was hoping to get a grant before moving to India but it didn't turnout that way.
CO: JN from Adelaide Team 4

wish a speedy grant to all of you


----------



## SS70011005

sandy227 said:


> finally got my grant after exactly 5 months.
> I was in Australia when I applied but had to move back to India in May, was hoping to get a grant before moving to India but it didn't turnout that way.
> CO: JN from Adelaide Team 4
> 
> wish a speedy grant to all of you


Congrats!!!


----------



## rajfirst

sandy227 said:


> finally got my grant after exactly 5 months.
> I was in Australia when I applied but had to move back to India in May, was hoping to get a grant before moving to India but it didn't turnout that way.
> CO: JN from Adelaide Team 4
> 
> wish a speedy grant to all of you


Congrats sandy227... 

Why your IED is very close?


----------



## rai2826

sandy227 said:


> finally got my grant after exactly 5 months.
> I was in Australia when I applied but had to move back to India in May, was hoping to get a grant before moving to India but it didn't turnout that way.
> CO: JN from Adelaide Team 4
> 
> wish a speedy grant to all of you


Congrats buddy.

I have same Team and same CO. good to see him awake. I have almost same timelines...


----------



## anm

lichuc said:


> BIG CONGRATS... u r offshore? co team? please share..


Am an offshore applicant . Was being handled by team 2 Adelaide , but the grant letter has been sent from team 4 Adelaide


----------



## ssadiq

sandy227 said:


> finally got my grant after exactly 5 months.
> I was in Australia when I applied but had to move back to India in May, was hoping to get a grant before moving to India but it didn't turnout that way.
> CO: JN from Adelaide Team 4
> 
> wish a speedy grant to all of you


Congrats Sandy  apparently I have the same team :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MilanPS

sandy227 said:


> finally got my grant after exactly 5 months.
> I was in Australia when I applied but had to move back to India in May, was hoping to get a grant before moving to India but it didn't turnout that way.
> CO: JN from Adelaide Team 4
> 
> wish a speedy grant to all of you


See that's what we're talking about, 190 all the way ...

today we saw a march'14 applicant and now a feb'14 applicant too, fasten your seatbelts folks, we're just a step behind ...


----------



## anm

mamunvega said:


> OMG that's about Two years Journey !!! Hearty Congratulations to you ...and a Hug !! Enjoy your time...in this whole time, how did you manage to keep your patience tight?? :ear:


The key to patiently waiting is not stopping working - having a hard task master for a boss an a 6 year old at home - you don't get time to think - forget worry  all the best to you


----------



## chiku2006

sandy227 said:


> finally got my grant after exactly 5 months.
> I was in Australia when I applied but had to move back to India in May, was hoping to get a grant before moving to India but it didn't turnout that way.
> CO: JN from Adelaide Team 4
> 
> wish a speedy grant to all of you


Congrats buddy, now you can stay in Australia for an indefinite period... have a blast dude !

In addendum, I am glad to see grant of a Feb applicant


----------



## chiku2006

*190*

I believe 190 has started rolling and will pick up more pace in days to come, lets brace up guys for the speedy grants and stay away from negative thoughts.. as it will not make us feel good instead will create more problems..


----------



## sandy227

rajfirst said:


> Congrats sandy227...
> 
> Why your IED is very close?


I had my UK PCC done last year around Sep/Oct and I guess that's the reason.


----------



## kiranjetti

Alright guys from what I have been reading I think it's better I don't write to them... Il stay strong and content my self .. Let's hope the best outcome


----------



## samdam

my status is 185 days and counting


----------



## SS70011005

Looking at all these grants.. I guess I made a mistake as I lodged an online complaint that I don't know the status of my application.. I did that on 23rd June... 

I hope they don't take my complaint too seriously...


----------



## Alnaibii

Congratulations to all granted PR today!

A small speculation here. I saw 7-8 grants today. If I assume 10% of applicants are on the forum, it results 70-80 visas for today. I can even go to 100, that we did not hear of. So they will clear the backlog by this month.

As a measure for this year's mess, they will issue less nominations for the next year. NSW reduced their quota to 4000 already.


----------



## rajajessie

anm said:


> Hi guys
> Been a long journey for me but I finally got the grant mail today - can understand the anxiety of everyone waiting out there - I really wish all the best and hope for a speedy grant to all of you


Congrats Man!
Really happy for you


----------



## SS70011005

Alnaibii said:


> Congratulations to all granted PR today!
> 
> A small speculation here. I saw 7-8 grants today. If I assume 10% of applicants are on the forum, it results 70-80 visas for today. I can even go to 100, that we did not hear of. So they will clear the backlog by this month.
> 
> As a measure for this year's mess, they will issue less nominations for the next year. NSW reduced their quota to 4000 already.


True. Infact Queensland now has removed my category for 2014-15 completely. Now for most of the categories they require applicant to have a job in Queensland.. I guess this is all because of the flood of applications last year.

DIBP has tightened the 2014-15 programme to make room for all of us.. so cheer up guys!!!


----------



## dhawalswamy

Guys I think, DIBP has decided to put 190 process on fast track approval.

They are finding cases where documents are complete and providing grants out of the queue. I know a many applicants who had complete applications but still not received grants, but I got it, even I applied in March.

I did a small email to my CO last night, so that she can read it today morning, and what, today morning I was having grant mail.

So I think, they are ready with their grant bullets to shoot complete applications, just they are finding those, and I think many applications were incomplete, so to select the deficiencies and sending a mail might be taking their time.

Better keep your application complete along with PCC and Medicals uploaded and they will give you grant. I have not uploaded Form 80 for my spouse and they didn't asked that too and provided a grant.

Keep your hopes high.


----------



## McJim

Congratulation!,


----------



## sk2014

Can someone post the link to the 190 visa tracker google doc.


----------



## lovetosmack

anm said:


> The key to patiently waiting is not stopping working - having a hard task master for a boss an a 6 year old at home - you don't get time to think - forget worry  all the best to you


@anm: What's your job code, grant team & CO ?


----------



## sandeep_cm

*Any idea on the acknowledgement for Verification request email*

Hi,

I had sent an email requesting for verification of my occupation code to Canberra.
To the mailID migrationservices at act.gov.au
I did not get any acknowledgement for the same. Do we get any auto mail as an acknowledgement that they have received my application? Can someone help please?


----------



## Zod

By the grace of GOD, I received my visa today. :rofl: Here are my timelines:

IELTS: Reading 7.5, Listining 7, Writing 6, Speaking 6
ACS: 20 June 2013
Invitation: 30 Sep. 2013
Visa Lodgement: Nov. 2013
CO allocated: Dec 2013
Initial Team: GSM Brisbane team 33
Added wife & childern in visa request: Dec. 2013
Medicals & PCC: Jan 2014
Further documents: 11 Mar. 2014
Delay email: 13 June 2014
Visa Grant: 2 July 2014


----------



## sandeep_cm

Zod said:


> By the grace of GOD, I received my visa today. :rofl: Here are my timelines:
> 
> IELTS: Reading 7.5, Listining 7, Writing 6, Speaking 6
> ACS: 20 June 2013
> Invitation: 30 Sep. 2013
> Visa Lodgement: Nov. 2013
> CO allocated: Dec 2013
> Initial Team: GSM Brisbane team 33
> Added wife & childern in visa request: Dec. 2013
> Medicals & PCC: Jan 2014
> Further documents: 11 Mar. 2014
> Delay email: 13 June 2014
> Visa Grant: 2 July 2014


Hi Zod,


I had sent an email requesting for verification of my occupation code to Canberra.
To the mailID migrationservices at act.gov.au
I did not get any acknowledgement for the same. Do we get any auto mail as an acknowledgement that they have received my application?


----------



## lovetosmack

dhawalswamy said:


> Guys I think, DIBP has decided to put 190 process on fast track approval.
> 
> They are finding cases where documents are complete and providing grants out of the queue. I know a many applicants who had complete applications but still not received grants, but I got it, even I applied in March.
> 
> I did a small email to my CO last night, so that she can read it today morning, and what, today morning I was having grant mail.
> 
> So I think, they are ready with their grant bullets to shoot complete applications, just they are finding those, and I think many applications were incomplete, so to select the deficiencies and sending a mail might be taking their time.
> 
> Better keep your application complete along with PCC and Medicals uploaded and they will give you grant. I have not uploaded Form 80 for my spouse and they didn't asked that too and provided a grant.
> 
> Keep your hopes high.


We NSW-iites have been sailing in the same boat for over an year now. It feels really nice to see your grant for all of us.

Did you give any kind of hint to your CO that you are on a deadline or a gentle reminder email ?


----------



## SS70011005

Zod said:


> By the grace of GOD, I received my visa today. :rofl: Here are my timelines:
> 
> IELTS: Reading 7.5, Listining 7, Writing 6, Speaking 6
> ACS: 20 June 2013
> Invitation: 30 Sep. 2013
> Visa Lodgement: Nov. 2013
> CO allocated: Dec 2013
> Initial Team: GSM Brisbane team 33
> Added wife & childern in visa request: Dec. 2013
> Medicals & PCC: Jan 2014
> Further documents: 11 Mar. 2014
> Delay email: 13 June 2014
> Visa Grant: 2 July 2014


Congrats man!! Cheers!!


----------



## rai2826

dhawalswamy said:


> Guys I think, DIBP has decided to put 190 process on fast track approval.
> 
> They are finding cases where documents are complete and providing grants out of the queue. I know a many applicants who had complete applications but still not received grants, but I got it, even I applied in March.
> 
> I did a small email to my CO last night, so that she can read it today morning, and what, today morning I was having grant mail.
> 
> So I think, they are ready with their grant bullets to shoot complete applications, just they are finding those, and I think many applications were incomplete, so to select the deficiencies and sending a mail might be taking their time.
> 
> Better keep your application complete along with PCC and Medicals uploaded and they will give you grant. I have not uploaded Form 80 for my spouse and they didn't asked that too and provided a grant.
> 
> Keep your hopes high.



Congrats buddy.. I had all my docs ready and submitted and I applied on 12th feb so I don't know whats the criteria for giving grants.


----------



## sandeep_cm

lovetosmack said:


> We NSW-iites have been sailing in the same boat for over an year now. It feels really nice to see your grant for all of us.
> 
> Did you give any kind of hint to your CO that you are on a deadline or a gentle reminder email ?


Hi

I had sent an email requesting for verification of my occupation code to Canberra.
To the mailID migrationservices at act.gov.au
I did not get any acknowledgement for the same. Do we get any auto mail as an acknowledgement that they have received my application?

Thanks,
Sandeep


----------



## asimak77

*Congratulations on visa grant*

Hi dhawalswamy,

I read in an earlier post that you had SM-Team4 as your CO. Mine is same. Did you ever somehow correspond to her over email ? How does she sound ? cooperative / polite or otherwise ? I wrote a few emails to her to inquire about status but got a robotic reply and an advise to refrain form sending multiple queries.

What is your timeline and how was your experience with SM ?

Ahmed.


----------



## jestin684

MilanPS said:


> When did you receive this mail from your CO?
> 
> From what I can read of your signature, it is "Delay email-23/04/2014"


Today....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

decipline said:


> Lol. Lol. Lol.
> 
> Nothing can be inferred from this email.
> 
> Generalised email. (seems like drafted in last year and just started forwarding this year to applicants who started enquiring.)
> 
> It's completely CO dependent.
> Believe it or Not. But the CO who is fast in deciaion making gives grant and others have to wait till theor COs act on the application.
> 
> Which means, irrespective of Code or Lodgement date, It seems totally CO dependent. If he wish to process than he will do else, seat back and wait till the time he wish.
> 
> His / Het wish is DIBP's Command.
> 
> Can't do anything.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Yes I also think it is a generalised email.....they knew people will start enquiring from 1st July......I am hoping dec, jan, feb applicants will receive grants within next 2 weeks......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## ssadiq

Zod said:


> By the grace of GOD, I received my visa today. :rofl: Here are my timelines:
> 
> IELTS: Reading 7.5, Listining 7, Writing 6, Speaking 6
> ACS: 20 June 2013
> Invitation: 30 Sep. 2013
> Visa Lodgement: Nov. 2013
> CO allocated: Dec 2013
> Initial Team: GSM Brisbane team 33
> Added wife & childern in visa request: Dec. 2013
> Medicals & PCC: Jan 2014
> Further documents: 11 Mar. 2014
> Delay email: 13 June 2014
> Visa Grant: 2 July 2014


Congrats Zod


----------



## MilanPS

jestin684 said:


> Today....
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


WOW man, looks like they're as clueless as we are ...


----------



## jestin684

sandy227 said:


> finally got my grant after exactly 5 months.
> I was in Australia when I applied but had to move back to India in May, was hoping to get a grant before moving to India but it didn't turnout that way.
> CO: JN from Adelaide Team 4
> 
> wish a speedy grant to all of you


Congrats mate ......Wishing u all the very best......I am also in the same boat u have just stepped out of.......was in oz for the past 6 yrs till Jan....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Marshal

Zod said:


> By the grace of GOD, I received my visa today. :rofl: Here are my timelines:
> 
> IELTS: Reading 7.5, Listining 7, Writing 6, Speaking 6
> ACS: 20 June 2013
> Invitation: 30 Sep. 2013
> Visa Lodgement: Nov. 2013
> CO allocated: Dec 2013
> Initial Team: GSM Brisbane team 33
> Added wife & childern in visa request: Dec. 2013
> Medicals & PCC: Jan 2014
> Further documents: 11 Mar. 2014
> Delay email: 13 June 2014
> Visa Grant: 2 July 2014


Congratulations Zod, please share your time line


----------



## rajfirst

*total grants*

How many 190 grants given today? Anyone tracking that?


----------



## sunnyboi

SS70011005 said:


> Looking at all these grants.. I guess I made a mistake as I lodged an online complaint that I don't know the status of my application.. I did that on 23rd June...
> 
> I hope they don't take my complaint too seriously...


That's probably the reason they are finally starting to take notice of pending applications. Will a reply take 30 days from them?


----------



## chiku2006

rajfirst said:


> How many 190 grants given today? Anyone tracking that?


I think there were 8- 9 (if I am not mistaken)


----------



## jestin684

Zod said:


> By the grace of GOD, I received my visa today. :rofl: Here are my timelines:
> 
> IELTS: Reading 7.5, Listining 7, Writing 6, Speaking 6
> ACS: 20 June 2013
> Invitation: 30 Sep. 2013
> Visa Lodgement: Nov. 2013
> CO allocated: Dec 2013
> Initial Team: GSM Brisbane team 33
> Added wife & childern in visa request: Dec. 2013
> Medicals & PCC: Jan 2014
> Further documents: 11 Mar. 2014
> Delay email: 13 June 2014
> Visa Grant: 2 July 2014


Congrats mate.....Wishing u all the very best for u & ur family......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## rajfirst

chiku2006 said:


> I think there were 8- 9 (if I am not mistaken)


Slight relief at last...


----------



## SS70011005

sunnyboi said:


> That's probably the reason they are finally starting to take notice of pending applications. Will a reply take 30 days from them?


BTW I got the reply on my feedback that they have forwarded my query to the concerned department.. I guess now someone will look into my application. This was the reply:

"Dear Mr XXX

Thank you for your feedback that was received on 23 June 2014.

Your Feedback Case Number is XXXXXX. Please quote this number in any further enquiries relating to this matter.

Your feedback has been referred to the relevant business area for their information and consideration.

Please be aware of the department's Privacy Policy in relation to responding to enquiries. See Privacy "


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

hamara number kab aayega...(When will our turn come)


----------



## SS70011005

koolsmartbuddy said:


> hamara number kab aayega...(When will our turn come)


Zaroor ayega (will definitely come)

Thand rakh dost (Keep calm my friend)


----------



## sunnyboi

Thanks to the people who got their grant today and updated here. The pressure has slightly come down since it's a relief to see that there were quite a few issued today. All the best!


----------



## raufafridi2003

wake up Adelaide GSM Team 2...Where is my grant???


----------



## Karen0510

*Help*

Help pls!!!!


I would like to know the mail that ull sent to the CO requestion an update... coz i sent 3 mails in the past 3 months and not even one reply... i am scared where i am doing something wrong???


pls help


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

sandy227 said:


> finally got my grant after exactly 5 months.
> I was in Australia when I applied but had to move back to India in May, was hoping to get a grant before moving to India but it didn't turnout that way.
> CO: JN from Adelaide Team 4
> 
> wish a speedy grant to all of you


I hv got the same CO, received this mail 4rm her 2day
Sensitiveersonal

Good Morning,

*

I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).

*

I acknowledge the time and effort which you have invested in the application process and that you are seeking to have your case finalised as soon as possible.

*

Each year, visa planning levels are set by the government for the programme year which forms the Migration Programme.* The Migration Programme for 2014-15 has been published and determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each category during the year.

*

Applications must be processed in accordance with the Migration Programme in order to deliver the planning levels over the course of the entire year.* This factor is affecting the time taken to process your application.

*

As planning levels take precedence over fulfilment of indicative client service standards, I cannot guarantee that your application will be finalised within the publicised three month timeframe.

*

I appreciate your patience in this matter.

*

Kind regards,


----------



## rajfirst

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> I hv got the same CO, received this mail 4rm her 2day
> Sensitiveersonal
> 
> Good Morning,
> 
> *
> 
> I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).
> 
> *
> 
> I acknowledge the time and effort which you have invested in the application process and that you are seeking to have your case finalised as soon as possible.
> 
> *
> 
> Each year, visa planning levels are set by the government for the programme year which forms the Migration Programme.* The Migration Programme for 2014-15 has been published and determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each category during the year.
> 
> *
> 
> Applications must be processed in accordance with the Migration Programme in order to deliver the planning levels over the course of the entire year.* This factor is affecting the time taken to process your application.
> 
> *
> 
> As planning levels take precedence over fulfilment of indicative client service standards, I cannot guarantee that your application will be finalised within the publicised three month timeframe.
> 
> *
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.
> 
> *
> 
> Kind regards,


Is this a reply to any email sent by you?


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> I believe 190 has started rolling and will pick up more pace in days to come, lets brace up guys for the speedy grants and stay away from negative thoughts.. as it will not make us feel good instead will create more problems..


Yes buddy I also have the same feeling and motivation to wait is boosted with the news of each grant.
So many pages updated today in the forum that I was unable to count the total number of grants for today, can anyone plz help to provide the number of grants for today on the forumm???


----------



## Zod

sandeep_cm said:


> Hi Zod,
> 
> 
> I had sent an email requesting for verification of my occupation code to Canberra.
> To the mailID migrationservices at act.gov.au
> I did not get any acknowledgement for the same. Do we get any auto mail as an acknowledgement that they have received my application?


Not sure about the email address you have mentioned, but normally COs take around 1-2 weeks to reply.


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

rajfirst said:


> Is this a reply to any email sent by you?


Yup my agent sent a status query. God knows what will happen now.


----------



## chiku2006

koolsmartbuddy said:


> hamara number kab aayega...(When will our turn come)


Just wait till this weekend or maximum next week... you will have your grant dude !


----------



## rajajessie

Zod said:


> By the grace of GOD, I received my visa today. :rofl: Here are my timelines:
> 
> IELTS: Reading 7.5, Listining 7, Writing 6, Speaking 6
> ACS: 20 June 2013
> Invitation: 30 Sep. 2013
> Visa Lodgement: Nov. 2013
> CO allocated: Dec 2013
> Initial Team: GSM Brisbane team 33
> Added wife & childern in visa request: Dec. 2013
> Medicals & PCC: Jan 2014
> Further documents: 11 Mar. 2014
> Delay email: 13 June 2014
> Visa Grant: 2 July 2014


Congratulations 
In this holy month of Ramadan the good news finally knocked on your door 
My best wishes for all your future endeavours


----------



## soodrahul

Hi Guys,

I have got my official invite from DIBP today. I am in the process of lodging the visa. I had a query regarding employment history.

My work experience is from 2007 on wards and total experience at the time of assessment was 6 years but ACS has deducted 2 years of my experience, and it comes to 4 years. At the time of submitting EOI I had claimed 4 years only and claimed 5 points.

Now while lodging visa what should i enter start date as 2007 or 2009 as per ACS. Seniors Please help.

Regards,
Rahul


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

chiku2006 said:


> Just wait till this weekend or maximum next week... you will have your grant dude !


Yeah I hope so too man. I am 18th March fighter.


----------



## chiku2006

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Yeah I hope so too man. I am 18th March fighter.


Please share your timelines or update your signatures buddy !


----------



## Nagesh

chiku2006 said:


> I haven't seen any grant from Adeliade team 2, what are they upto??
> 
> They need to be informed that july has started already and they need to start giving grants!


I too agree with you.


----------



## Marshal

darbar1409 said:


> Yes buddy I also have the same feeling and motivation to wait is boosted with the news of each grant.
> So many pages updated today in the forum that I was unable to count the total number of grants for today, can anyone plz help to provide the number of grants for today on the forumm???


5x90 onshore


----------



## manmvk

bhaire said:


> YAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOO.... got grant letter.....after a long painful waiting....


Congratulation and all the very best !!!..............


----------



## man111

Number of grants we got to know from Form is 10

Next

Tomorrow :fingerscrossed:


----------



## manmvk

mamthakish said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee yeahhh...............Got my grant today...............very happy and excited thakns for all the support and motivation from this forum..... All the best to every one your grants will be on the way soon..............


Congratulation and all the very best !!!..............


----------



## haq82

Congrats to all the lucky ones from today too


----------



## chiku2006

Did anybody from Pakistan and Bangladesh get any 190 grant??


----------



## manmvk

sendshaz said:


> Alhamdolillah our visa is granted.......


Congratulation and all the very best !!!..............


----------



## misstatt

Found this on the May applicant thread:


Hey guys,

I got my visa grant today. Please find below my complete timelines : 


261313 - 65 points
ACS : Submitted 11 Jan 14, Received 3 April 14
IELTS : 15 Feb14 (7 in each)
EOI : 6 April 2014
Invite : 13 April 2014
lodge : 29 May 14 (all docs except Form 80 front loaded)
Grant : 2 July, 2014


----------



## misstatt

misstatt said:


> Found this on the May applicant thread:
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I got my visa grant today. Please find below my complete timelines :
> 
> 
> 261313 - 65 points
> ACS : Submitted 11 Jan 14, Received 3 April 14
> IELTS : 15 Feb14 (7 in each)
> EOI : 6 April 2014
> Invite : 13 April 2014
> lodge : 29 May 14 (all docs except Form 80 front loaded)
> Grant : 2 July, 2014


Possibly was a 189, but very fast grant!


----------



## Pame

Hi,

All my best wishes to the champs who fetched the grants. A 10 grants in the opening day of the year is really not bad and quite surprising. Looks like they are going to press the pedal to clear the backlogs. Exciting days to come.

I am too in the wish list and want to join the grant club. 

Best of luck to the waiting people.


----------



## darbar1409

man111 said:


> Number of grants we got to know from Form is 10
> 
> Next
> 
> Tomorrow :fingerscrossed:


ummmm that's really a yummy figure.


----------



## gkkumar

Good to see grants being granted. 10 in this forum is awesome.. there are more granted out of the forum.. Things are moving as expected.. Good luck guys..

Ma flight in another couple of hours..


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Good to see grants being granted. 10 in this forum is awesome.. there are more granted out of the forum.. Things are moving as expected.. Good luck guys..
> 
> Ma flight in another couple of hours..


You are flying to sydney if I am not wrong?? Flying alone or with family? And all the best mate! ! Stay in touch do let me know your mobile number. .


----------



## darbar1409

gkkumar said:


> Good to see grants being granted. 10 in this forum is awesome.. there are more granted out of the forum.. Things are moving as expected.. Good luck guys..
> 
> Ma flight in another couple of hours..



Wish you a very Happy Journey.


----------



## manmvk

anm said:


> Hi guys
> Been a long journey for me but I finally got the grant mail today - can understand the anxiety of everyone waiting out there - I really wish all the best and hope for a speedy grant to all of you


Congratulation Mate!!! All the very best.....


----------



## manmvk

sandy227 said:


> finally got my grant after exactly 5 months.
> I was in Australia when I applied but had to move back to India in May, was hoping to get a grant before moving to India but it didn't turnout that way.
> CO: JN from Adelaide Team 4
> 
> wish a speedy grant to all of you


Congratulation Mate!!! All the very best.....


----------



## rajajessie

gkkumar said:


> Good to see grants being granted. 10 in this forum is awesome.. there are more granted out of the forum.. Things are moving as expected.. Good luck guys..
> 
> Ma flight in another couple of hours..


Have a safe flight mate.

All the best


----------



## manmvk

Zod said:


> By the grace of GOD, I received my visa today. :rofl:


Congratulation Mate!!! All the very best.....


----------



## manmvk

gkkumar said:


> Good to see grants being granted. 10 in this forum is awesome.. there are more granted out of the forum.. Things are moving as expected.. Good luck guys..
> 
> Ma flight in another couple of hours..


All the very best.... Happy and Safe Journey!!!.....


----------



## shetu ahmed

Hello everyone,
I am in love with this forum. this is a kind of addiction to me to chk every time. lots of good news and updates gives me hope to start a new day.

but i am a little bit frustrated today.. i have lodged my visa on DEC 20, 2013 for SA SS 190, and it was for hr advisor.
now in new list i have found no space for hr..... i donno what will happen to me.....pls guys give me some hope. ;(


----------



## Pame

shetu ahmed said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am in love with this forum. this is a kind of addiction to me to chk every time. lots of good news and updates gives me hope to start a new day.
> 
> but i am a little bit frustrated today.. i have lodged my visa on DEC 20, 2013 for SA SS 190, and it was for hr advisor.
> now in new list i have found no space for hr..... i donno what will happen to me.....pls guys give me some hope. ;(


Hi,

Once you have got the invitation and facing post lodgement phase of 190 visa, any amendments to the state SOL has no effect on your application progress. 

So dont worry and you will get your visa.

Best of luck


----------



## shetu ahmed

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> Once you have got the invitation and facing post lodgement phase of 190 visa, any amendments to the state SOL has no effect on your application progress.
> 
> So dont worry and you will get your visa.
> 
> Best of luck



Thank u very much. pame.. lets see what happens


----------



## darbar1409

shetu ahmed said:


> Thank u very much. pame.. lets see what happens


Yes my friend you don't at all need to worry if all your documents are fine enough to satisfy your CO than you just need to have patience to wait for the grant.

Once you are invited and you have lodged application than the changes and amendments doesn't effect your application so cheer up.


----------



## 'HM'

nothing since morning???


----------



## arafat_054

*Got the 190 GRANT*

Hello Everybody,

Hope u all r fine. I am really happy to share the great news by the grace of Almighty Allah, I just got the E-Mail with a Grant of 190.

I know what it feels to wait for long. Those who are still waiting, inshallah you will get the good news soon.



I am really grateful to Expatforum and to the guys who shared their feelings here.

Thanks a lot to all the Bros and Sis.

My Timeline is as below:

Visa Application Lodged on: Feb 06, 2014
CO Assigned on March 20, 2014
Grant on: July 03, 2014


BR//


----------



## raufafridi2003

arafat_054 said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Hope u all r fine. I am really happy to share the great news by the grace of Almighty Allah, I just got the E-Mail with a Grant of 190.
> 
> I know what it feels to wait for long. Those who are still waiting, inshallah you will get the good news soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I am really grateful to Expatforum and to the guys who shared their feelings here.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all the Bros and Sis.
> 
> My Timeline is as below:
> 
> Visa Application Lodged on: Feb 06, 2014
> CO Assigned on March 20, 2014
> Grant on: July 03, 2014
> 
> BR//
> Arafat


Congratulation Arafat!!!
Can you please share you team info. 
Stay blessed buddy


----------



## arafat_054

Team 33.


----------



## arafat_054

raufafridi2003 said:


> Congratulation Arafat!!!
> Can you please share you team info.
> Stay blessed buddy


Team 33. 

Thank you.


----------



## pratheepa

shetu ahmed said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am in love with this forum. this is a kind of addiction to me to chk every time. lots of good news and updates gives me hope to start a new day.
> 
> but i am a little bit frustrated today.. i have lodged my visa on DEC 20, 2013 for SA SS 190, and it was for hr advisor.
> now in new list i have found no space for hr..... i donno what will happen to me.....pls guys give me some hope. ;(


Even me too applied in Dec- 2013 for SA SS, but still waiting for grant news. I have checked more than 100 times my application progres from 1st July still its showing In progress.


----------



## chiku2006

arafat_054 said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Hope u all r fine. I am really happy to share the great news by the grace of Almighty Allah, I just got the E-Mail with a Grant of 190.
> 
> I know what it feels to wait for long. Those who are still waiting, inshallah you will get the good news soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I am really grateful to Expatforum and to the guys who shared their feelings here.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all the Bros and Sis.
> 
> My Timeline is as below:
> 
> Visa Application Lodged on: Feb 06, 2014
> CO Assigned on March 20, 2014
> Grant on: July 03, 2014
> 
> BR//


Hey congrats for your grant, have a blast dude


----------



## HarryAdd

arafat_054 said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Hope u all r fine. I am really happy to share the great news by the grace of Almighty Allah, I just got the E-Mail with a Grant of 190.
> 
> I know what it feels to wait for long. Those who are still waiting, inshallah you will get the good news soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I am really grateful to Expatforum and to the guys who shared their feelings here.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all the Bros and Sis.
> 
> My Timeline is as below:
> 
> Visa Application Lodged on: Feb 06, 2014
> CO Assigned on March 20, 2014
> Grant on: July 03, 2014
> 
> 
> BR//


Congrats!

could you please share your job code and which SS it is?


----------



## chiku2006

arafat_054 said:


> Team 33.
> 
> Thank you.


Brisbane team 33 is rolling and Adelaide is sleeping still... wake up guys !!


----------



## alexdiv

arafat_054 said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Hope u all r fine. I am really happy to share the great news by the grace of Almighty Allah, I just got the E-Mail with a Grant of 190.
> 
> I know what it feels to wait for long. Those who are still waiting, inshallah you will get the good news soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I am really grateful to Expatforum and to the guys who shared their feelings here.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all the Bros and Sis.
> 
> My Timeline is as below:
> 
> Visa Application Lodged on: Feb 06, 2014
> CO Assigned on March 20, 2014
> Grant on: July 03, 2014
> 
> Many congratulations Arafat...
> Mine is also the same team and have almost similar timeline. Can you please share the c.o initials.


----------



## HarryAdd

chiku2006 said:


> Brisbane team 33 is rolling and Adelaide is sleeping still... wake up guys !!


hi Chiku

which team is assigned to you from Adelaide?

mine is Adelaide team 8


----------



## chiku2006

HarryAdd said:


> hi Chiku
> 
> which team is assigned to you from Adelaide?
> 
> mine is Adelaide team 8


Team 2


----------



## Raf84

arafat_054 said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Hope u all r fine. I am really happy to share the great news by the grace of Almighty Allah, I just got the E-Mail with a Grant of 190.
> 
> I know what it feels to wait for long. Those who are still waiting, inshallah you will get the good news soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I am really grateful to Expatforum and to the guys who shared their feelings here.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all the Bros and Sis.
> 
> My Timeline is as below:
> 
> Visa Application Lodged on: Feb 06, 2014
> CO Assigned on March 20, 2014
> Grant on: July 03, 2014
> 
> 
> BR//


Congrats buddy...


----------



## rajajessie

arafat_054 said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Hope u all r fine. I am really happy to share the great news by the grace of Almighty Allah, I just got the E-Mail with a Grant of 190.
> 
> I know what it feels to wait for long. Those who are still waiting, inshallah you will get the good news soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I am really grateful to Expatforum and to the guys who shared their feelings here.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all the Bros and Sis.
> 
> My Timeline is as below:
> 
> Visa Application Lodged on: Feb 06, 2014
> CO Assigned on March 20, 2014
> Grant on: July 03, 2014
> 
> 
> BR//


Great News Arafat 
Please accept my heartfelt wishes and enjoy the auspicious month of Ramadan.

May I further bother you a bit; if possible could you please share the CO initials and if you are comfortable do share your IED with us. 

Lastly, enjoy the day as your dream has come true my friend


----------



## rajajessie

*Updated visa tracker sheet*

Another thing Mate,

I have added your details on the Visa tracker sheet (hope you don't mind )

To All,
Lets try to keep that sheet updated as much as possible (I know many of you are already doing that[BIG THANK YOU]). Best wishes to everyone, open the floodgates


----------



## 'HM'

189 is still on a roll, dont knw wat hs happened to 190... its still on higher priority


----------



## chiku2006

'HM' said:


> 189 is still on a roll, dont knw wat hs happened to 190... its still on higher priority


Were you expecting them to stop processing 189?? Thats a remote possibility as they would want all categories to go simultaneously to avoid landing up in a tricky situation again. 

Have patience my friend, our turn will come for sure...


----------



## chiku2006

Where is Deejay??? Havent heard from him!!!


----------



## 'HM'

is it like our 3 month timeline has been reset from 1st july??


----------



## kiranjetti

arafat_054 said:


> Hello Everybody, Hope u all r fine. I am really happy to share the great news by the grace of Almighty Allah, I just got the E-Mail with a Grant of 190. I know what it feels to wait for long. Those who are still waiting, inshallah you will get the good news soon.  I am really grateful to Expatforum and to the guys who shared their feelings here. Thanks a lot to all the Bros and Sis. My Timeline is as below: Visa Application Lodged on: Feb 06, 2014 CO Assigned on March 20, 2014 Grant on: July 03, 2014 BR//


Congrats Arafat 

Have you written lately to your co in the last few days before you got your grant


----------



## kiranjetti

Has anyone here written to there co .. Mine is team Brisbane 33 and I lodged on jan 24th should I write to them.. I'm really getting frustrated by this long wait


----------



## rai2826

watttttttttttttttttttttttta dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


just now recieved my grant guysssssss


----------



## AK8055

rai2826 said:


> watttttttttttttttttttttttta dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> just now recieved my grant guysssssss



Congrats Raj2826!!!

Guys it has started!! another great day has started.

I hope everyone gets a speedy grant!

AK


----------



## Cooldude1308

rai2826 said:


> watttttttttttttttttttttttta dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> just now recieved my grant guysssssss


Congrats mate.... it's party time!!!

Can you please help share ypur timelines, Team and CO initials.


----------



## rai2826

Cooldude1308 said:


> Congrats mate.... it's party time!!!
> 
> Can you please help share ypur timelines, Team and CO initials.


signature updated 
thanks buddy.


----------



## kiranjetti

rai2826 said:


> watttttttttttttttttttttttta dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> just now recieved my grant guysssssss[/QUO
> 
> congrattulations rai
> 
> onshore or offshore


----------



## rajajessie

rai2826 said:


> watttttttttttttttttttttttta dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> just now recieved my grant guysssssss


Congrats Mate!!
Finally the much awaited big news knocked on your door.
Enjoy the feeling and celebrate to core.
My best wishes for your future 
Cheers!


----------



## Deejay_TNT

chiku2006 said:


> Where is Deejay??? Havent heard from him!!!


Hi, chiku.
I'm a silent reader, waiting for my grant.
I can see that those offshore with IED up to February are being issued grants now.
My IED is 6 March. So shouldn't be too long (I hope).


----------



## rai2826

kiranjetti said:


> rai2826 said:
> 
> 
> 
> watttttttttttttttttttttttta dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> just now recieved my grant guysssssss[/QUO
> 
> congrattulations rai
> 
> onshore or offshore
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear.
> 
> I am onshore applicant.
> 
> Trust me they have put their feet on gas now...
> 
> especially team adelaide 4 and CO JN.. she granted one yesterday so I thot she will take time now but again I was granted visa..
Click to expand...


----------



## rajajessie

kiranjetti said:


> Has anyone here written to there co .. Mine is team Brisbane 33 and I lodged on jan 24th should I write to them.. I'm really getting frustrated by this long wait


Hi Kiranjetti,

I am having the CO from same team (Initial: KD), I never approached my CO until last week and so far no replies from her or the Team


----------



## manmvk

arafat_054 said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Hope u all r fine. I am really happy to share the great news by the grace of Almighty Allah, I just got the E-Mail with a Grant of 190.
> 
> BR//


Congratulation!!!! All the very best..


----------



## sameer7106

congrats mate!!


----------



## chiku2006

Deejay_TNT said:


> Hi, chiku.
> I'm a silent reader, waiting for my grant.
> I can see that those offshore with IED up to February are being issued grants now.
> My IED is 6 March. So shouldn't be too long (I hope).


Privyet Deejay

My IED is March as well (my medical date), lets see how soon we get our grants! !


----------



## kiranjetti

rajajessie said:


> Hi Kiranjetti,
> 
> I am having the CO from same team (Initial: KD), I never approached my CO until last week and so far no replies from her or the Team


same here.. but now the case is with a team 33 brisbane ...i just wrote to them ....couldnt stop my self ..lets hope they will reply back with something:typing::typing::typing:


----------



## VidyaS

arafat_054 said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Hope u all r fine. I am really happy to share the great news by the grace of Almighty Allah, I just got the E-Mail with a Grant of 190.
> 
> I know what it feels to wait for long. Those who are still waiting, inshallah you will get the good news soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I am really grateful to Expatforum and to the guys who shared their feelings here.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all the Bros and Sis.
> 
> My Timeline is as below:
> 
> Visa Application Lodged on: Feb 06, 2014
> CO Assigned on March 20, 2014
> Grant on: July 03, 2014
> 
> 
> BR//


Congrats Arafat.. Wish you a wonderful Oz life ahead.


----------



## VidyaS

rai2826 said:


> watttttttttttttttttttttttta dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> just now recieved my grant guysssssss


Congrats Rai. All the very best.


----------



## rajajessie

kiranjetti said:


> same here.. but now the case is with a team 33 brisbane ...i just wrote to them ....couldnt stop my self ..lets hope they will reply back with something:typing::typing::typing:


Please do keep me posted with any updates as I'll do the same.
Lets hope these poking may provide them the kick start :frusty::mmph::frusty:


----------



## rai2826

VidyaS said:


> Congrats Rai. All the very best.


Thanks dear and wish u a grant soon too


----------



## manmvk

rai2826 said:


> watttttttttttttttttttttttta dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> just now recieved my grant guysssssss


Many Congratulation!!!!! All the very best...Party Hard


----------



## ssadiq

arafat_054 said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Hope u all r fine. I am really happy to share the great news by the grace of Almighty Allah, I just got the E-Mail with a Grant of 190.
> 
> BR//


Congrats Arafat


----------



## ssadiq

rai2826 said:


> watttttttttttttttttttttttta dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> just now recieved my grant guysssssss


Congrats Rai


----------



## chiku2006

rai2826 said:


> watttttttttttttttttttttttta dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> just now recieved my grant guysssssss


Congrats man, it seems you are in Australia already !!!

Have a blast and enjoy the day, cheers !!


----------



## rai2826

ssadiq said:


> Congrats Rai


Thanks bro.

all the best to u too


----------



## rai2826

chiku2006 said:


> Congrats man, it seems you are in Australia already !!!
> 
> Have a blast and enjoy the day, cheers !!



Thanks Chiku...

u not very far mate.....


----------



## jestin684

arafat_054 said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Hope u all r fine. I am really happy to share the great news by the grace of Almighty Allah, I just got the E-Mail with a Grant of 190.
> 
> I know what it feels to wait for long. Those who are still waiting, inshallah you will get the good news soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I am really grateful to Expatforum and to the guys who shared their feelings here.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all the Bros and Sis.
> 
> My Timeline is as below:
> 
> Visa Application Lodged on: Feb 06, 2014
> CO Assigned on March 20, 2014
> Grant on: July 03, 2014
> 
> BR//


Congrats Arafat.....Wishing u the very best.......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## chiku2006

jestin684 said:


> Congrats Arafat.....Wishing u the very best.......
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Hey Jestin

Would you mind sharing your medical and PCC date.


----------



## ssadiq

rai2826 said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> all the best to u too


Sis...


----------



## jestin684

rai2826 said:


> watttttttttttttttttttttttta dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> just now recieved my grant guysssssss


Congrats Rai2826........Wishing u the very best......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sauib

what about JAN applicants... 

waiting waiting ...


----------



## jestin684

chiku2006 said:


> Hey Jestin
> 
> Would you mind sharing your medical and PCC date.


Hey Chiku......I had done & uploaded my Pcc and medicals well before the CO was allocated....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## chiku2006

jestin684 said:


> Hey Chiku......I had done & uploaded my Pcc and medicals well before the CO was allocated....
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Was it in February or March? I am trying to figure out that whats the criteria of the grant, is it related to IED or not?


----------



## ssadiq

Sauib said:


> what about JAN applicants...
> 
> waiting waiting ...


Soon inshaAllah  the delay is probably because we're off-shore...


----------



## rai2826

ssadiq said:


> Sis...



 sorry short name deception


----------



## rai2826

jestin684 said:


> congrats rai2826........wishing u the very best......
> 
> Ss (sa)-28/01/2014, invt-28/01/2014, visa app-30/01/2014, co-20/03/2014 adelaide t2 lc, doc req-09/04/2014, doc sent-11/04/2014, status enquiry-22/04/2014, delay email-23/04/2014, grant-??? Sent from my gt-n8000 using expat forum


thanks mate


----------



## Marshal

rai2826 said:


> watttttttttttttttttttttttta dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> just now recieved my grant guysssssss


Congratulations, are you offshore?


----------



## Marshal

arafat_054 said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Hope u all r fine. I am really happy to share the great news by the grace of Almighty Allah, I just got the E-Mail with a Grant of 190.
> 
> I know what it feels to wait for long. Those who are still waiting, inshallah you will get the good news soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I am really grateful to Expatforum and to the guys who shared their feelings here.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all the Bros and Sis.
> 
> My Timeline is as below:
> 
> Visa Application Lodged on: Feb 06, 2014
> CO Assigned on March 20, 2014
> Grant on: July 03, 2014
> 
> BR//


Congratulations, are you offshore?


----------



## Sauib

ssadiq said:


> Soon inshaAllah  the delay is probably because we're off-shore...


Hope so..


----------



## ahmedkhoja

Dear all

Is there a google sheet where data is being maintainedvfor 190 applicants? Can someone share the link?

Thanks


----------



## samdam

ahmedkhoja said:


> Dear all
> 
> Is there a google sheet where data is being maintainedvfor 190 applicants? Can someone share the link?
> 
> Thanks


Anybody from Dec still waiting?


----------



## Happybets

Congrats arafat and rai2826. All the best.


----------



## manmvk

ahmedkhoja said:


> Dear all
> 
> Is there a google sheet where data is being maintainedvfor 190 applicants? Can someone share the link?
> 
> Thanks


Visa Tracker Sheet http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub

Cheers!


----------



## umeshinaz

*Granted*

:boom:

Friends.... I am so happy to announce....just received my GRANT...cant believe it....

I had been following up with my CO Brisbane 34 for over 6 months now....she said she will look at the application right away and if can finalize...will do or else inform for documents...

In 10 mins...she sent me the grant notification....

Thanks everyone for your help on this forum....I would not have managed to successfully apply on my own without this wonderful bunch of people in this forum...

Hats off... All the best


----------



## kiranjetti

umeshinaz said:


> :boom:
> 
> Friends.... I am so happy to announce....just received my GRANT...cant believe it....
> 
> I had been following up with my CO Brisbane 34 for over 6 months now....she said she will look at the application right away and if can finalize...will do or else inform for documents...
> 
> In 10 mins...she sent me the grant notification....
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help on this forum....I would not have managed to successfully apply on my own without this wonderful bunch of people in this forum...
> 
> Hats off... All the best


congrats budddy
have a blast


----------



## Karen0510

I added my timeline to the sheet but im not sure it is visible ....c ould you pls check 



manmvk said:


> Visa Tracker Sheet http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## chiku2006

umeshinaz said:


> :boom:
> 
> Friends.... I am so happy to announce....just received my GRANT...cant believe it....
> 
> I had been following up with my CO Brisbane 34 for over 6 months now....she said she will look at the application right away and if can finalize...will do or else inform for documents...
> 
> In 10 mins...she sent me the grant notification....
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help on this forum....I would not have managed to successfully apply on my own without this wonderful bunch of people in this forum...
> 
> Hats off... All the best


Congrats man, enjoy the moment !!


----------



## rajajessie

umeshinaz said:


> :boom:
> 
> Friends.... I am so happy to announce....just received my GRANT...cant believe it....
> 
> I had been following up with my CO Brisbane 34 for over 6 months now....she said she will look at the application right away and if can finalize...will do or else inform for documents...
> 
> In 10 mins...she sent me the grant notification....
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help on this forum....I would not have managed to successfully apply on my own without this wonderful bunch of people in this forum...
> 
> Hats off... All the best


Congrats Buddy!!
Enjoy this moment


----------



## Karen0510

A big congrats to you !! God Bless

COuld you share as to how you mail the co coz mine doesnt reply at all 
Would be kind if you could help me on this ???




umeshinaz said:


> :boom:
> 
> Friends.... I am so happy to announce....just received my GRANT...cant believe it....
> 
> I had been following up with my CO Brisbane 34 for over 6 months now....she said she will look at the application right away and if can finalize...will do or else inform for documents...
> 
> In 10 mins...she sent me the grant notification....
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help on this forum....I would not have managed to successfully apply on my own without this wonderful bunch of people in this forum...
> 
> Hats off... All the best


----------



## Marshal

umeshinaz said:


> :boom:
> 
> Friends.... I am so happy to announce....just received my GRANT...cant believe it....
> 
> I had been following up with my CO Brisbane 34 for over 6 months now....she said she will look at the application right away and if can finalize...will do or else inform for documents...
> 
> In 10 mins...she sent me the grant notification....
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help on this forum....I would not have managed to successfully apply on my own without this wonderful bunch of people in this forum...
> 
> Hats off... All the best


Congratulations, are you offshore?


----------



## rai2826

Marshal said:


> Congratulations, are you offshore?



Onshore


----------



## ssadiq

umeshinaz said:


> :boom:
> 
> Friends.... I am so happy to announce....just received my GRANT...cant believe it....


Congrats umeshinaz


----------



## rai2826

Guys thanks for all your support which gave me tremendous patience to wait for this days. GUys you have been awesome in calming down the anxiety.
I wish every one get his grant in this forum as soon as possible.

I think now they are not going to stop and they are finishing the backlogs as soon as possible. I don't think its a bad idea to follow up with COs now as its only matter of sending the emails as in my opinion whoso ever had CO they have finsalised the cases.


----------



## pratheepa

samdam said:


> Anybody from Dec still waiting?


Yes, I have applied on 15th December 2013. Still not heard anything from department.


----------



## 'HM'

and where to mail if the CO is not allocated? general status query i mean..


----------



## raufafridi2003

samdam said:


> Anybody from Dec still waiting?


Yes I have applied on 28th of September last year.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

umeshinaz said:


> :boom:
> 
> Friends.... I am so happy to announce....just received my GRANT...cant believe it....
> 
> I had been following up with my CO Brisbane 34 for over 6 months now....she said she will look at the application right away and if can finalize...will do or else inform for documents...
> 
> In 10 mins...she sent me the grant notification....
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help on this forum....I would not have managed to successfully apply on my own without this wonderful bunch of people in this forum...
> 
> Hats off... All the best


Congrats buddy... Good Luck!

Could you please provide you CO details? And I feel we both may have the same CO, as we lodged on the same day.


----------



## olways

raufafridi2003 said:


> Yes I have applied on 28th of September last year.


I applied in July, 2013. And I think there are a couple of people like me who are waiting for almost a year.


----------



## raufafridi2003

olways said:


> I applied in July, 2013. And I think there are a couple of people like me who are waiting for almost a year.


Best of luck bro. Have yoilu conracted your case officer recently??


----------



## raufafridi2003

olways said:


> I applied in July, 2013. And I think there are a couple of people like me who are waiting for almost a year.





raufafridi2003 said:


> Best of luck bro. Have you contacted your case officer recently??


Sorry for the miss spellings. ..cell phone user..hehehe


----------



## Nagesh

umeshinaz said:


> :boom:
> 
> Friends.... I am so happy to announce....just received my GRANT...cant believe it....
> 
> I had been following up with my CO Brisbane 34 for over 6 months now....she said she will look at the application right away and if can finalize...will do or else inform for documents...
> 
> In 10 mins...she sent me the grant notification....
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help on this forum....I would not have managed to successfully apply on my own without this wonderful bunch of people in this forum...
> 
> Hats off... All the best


congrats !!!!!!!!!!! .all the best for your future


----------



## Paddudommeti

*Grant Received*

Hi Friends,

I have been and offline follower of this thread from many months. 

I would like to now share my happiness with you all as you have always boosted up my inspirations with all the valuable info:

Me and my husband finally received the most awaited golden grant email :laugh:

Here are my application details:

VIC Sponsorship - Software Engineer Category
VISA Lodged - 2nd Feb 2014
Front Loaded all documents
CO Allocation - 3rd April Adelaide Team 8
Grant - 3rd July 2014

Received Grant Email from Adelaide Team 4.

Toady I called DIBP and mentioned that my visa is in Final Stage but I am seeing the grants being issued to the people who lodged later my application. The Customer Care person advised that I have to wait till CO attend my case again. In an Hour received the golden email

Flying on Clod 9


----------



## Nagesh

Hi all , but what team Adelaide is doing ? plz somebody wake up them to process our grants.


----------



## Nagesh

Paddudommeti said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have been and offline follower of this thread from many months.
> 
> I would like to now share my happiness with you all as you have always boosted up my inspirations with all the valuable info:
> 
> Me and my husband finally received the most awaited golden grant email :laugh:
> 
> Here are my application details:
> 
> VIC Sponsorship - Software Engineer Category
> VISA Lodged - 2nd Feb 2014
> Front Loaded all documents
> CO Allocation - 3rd April Adelaide Team 8
> Grant - 3rd July 2014
> 
> Received Grant Email from Adelaide Team 4.
> 
> Toady I called DIBP and mentioned that my visa is in Final Stage but I am seeing the grants being issued to the people who lodged later my application. The Customer Care person advised that I have to wait till CO attend my case again. In an Hour received the golden email
> 
> Flying on Clod 9


Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Enernet

chiku2006 said:


> Was it in February or March? I am trying to figure out that whats the criteria of the grant, is it related to IED or not?


Hi chikku,

We are in the same boat

My timeline is

Visa Lodged 18th November 2013
CO contact 25th January 2014
Med & PCC 20th February 2014
Delay Mail 12nd June 2014
Grant : Coming Soonnnnn

Same team as you
Adelaide Team 2
CO : JS


----------



## HarryAdd

Paddudommeti said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have been and offline follower of this thread from many months.
> 
> I would like to now share my happiness with you all as you have always boosted up my inspirations with all the valuable info:
> 
> Me and my husband finally received the most awaited golden grant email :laugh:
> 
> Here are my application details:
> 
> VIC Sponsorship - Software Engineer Category
> VISA Lodged - 2nd Feb 2014
> Front Loaded all documents
> CO Allocation - 3rd April Adelaide Team 8
> Grant - 3rd July 2014
> 
> Received Grant Email from Adelaide Team 4.
> 
> Toady I called DIBP and mentioned that my visa is in Final Stage but I am seeing the grants being issued to the people who lodged later my application. The Customer Care person advised that I have to wait till CO attend my case again. In an Hour received the golden email
> 
> Flying on Clod 9





Nagesh said:


> Hi all , but what team Adelaide is doing ? plz somebody wake up them to process our grants.


I have the same team (Adelaide Team 8) assigned to my application. Not sure what to do...

waiting is killing me and couldn't make any move in life...


----------



## ssadiq

Paddudommeti said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have been and offline follower of this thread from many months.
> 
> I would like to now share my happiness with you all as you have always boosted up my inspirations with all the valuable info:
> 
> Me and my husband finally received the most awaited golden grant email :laugh:


Congrats Paddudommeti


----------



## chiku2006

Paddudommeti said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have been and offline follower of this thread from many months.
> 
> I would like to now share my happiness with you all as you have always boosted up my inspirations with all the valuable info:
> 
> Me and my husband finally received the most awaited golden grant email :laugh:
> 
> Here are my application details:
> 
> VIC Sponsorship - Software Engineer Category
> VISA Lodged - 2nd Feb 2014
> Front Loaded all documents
> CO Allocation - 3rd April Adelaide Team 8
> Grant - 3rd July 2014
> 
> Received Grant Email from Adelaide Team 4.
> 
> Toady I called DIBP and mentioned that my visa is in Final Stage but I am seeing the grants being issued to the people who lodged later my application. The Customer Care person advised that I have to wait till CO attend my case again. In an Hour received the golden email
> 
> Flying on Clod 9


Wow another success story!!!
All the best and have a wonderful aussie life !!


----------



## Marshal

Enernet said:


> Hi chikku,
> 
> We are in the same boat
> 
> My timeline is
> 
> Visa Lodged 18th November 2013
> CO contact 25th January 2014
> Med & PCC 20th February 2014
> Delay Mail 12nd June 2014
> Grant : Coming Soonnnnn
> 
> Same team as you
> Adelaide Team 2
> CO : JS


Wondering how many of us are from ADL team 2 ??


----------



## Marshal

hsizan said:


> Tada...got golden mail today....thnx to all of you and gud luck for ur grants...cheeku..darbar waiting for news from ur side


Congratulations, are you offshore?


----------



## decipline

Dear Friends

Many many congratulations to all who received their Grants.
Have a wonderful life and all the good luck in Aussi Land

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## chiku2006

Marshal said:


> Wondering how many of us are from ADL team 2 ??


Sometimes I feel very frustrated. I had good offers a few weeks back but I had to let them go as I didn't want to prolong my visa process by changing the job at this juncture and giving them an opportunity to delay it unnecessarily !!

God knows what is team 2 doing?? can someone go to their office and wake them up... earlier people used to get jitters if Brisbane team was allocated to them but now its the most efficient team .


----------



## chiku2006

hsizan said:


> Tada...got golden mail today....thnx to all of you and gud luck for ur grants...cheeku..darbar waiting for news from ur side


Congrats buddy!! Have a blast and you can celebrate your Eid now..

Don't forget to update your signatures


----------



## ssadiq

hsizan said:


> Tada...got golden mail today....thnx to all of you and gud luck for ur grants...cheeku..darbar waiting for news from ur side


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Cooldude1308

Marshal said:


> Wondering how many of us are from ADL team 2 ??


Same here. TEAM 02 ADELAIDE. initial SB.

Has anyone recieved a grant from Team 02 till date??


----------



## darbar1409

hsizan said:


> Tada...got golden mail today....thnx to all of you and gud luck for ur grants...cheeku..darbar waiting for news from ur side


congrats bro, really happy to see grants flowing and each one of us getting grants feels like our one step forward.
Enjoy the moment buddy.
Be assured that I shall share my happiness here in the forum even before sharing it to my wife because at this stage this forum is the only place where we all understand our feelings better than any one else.


----------



## darbar1409

Cooldude1308 said:


> Same here. TEAM 02 ADELAIDE. initial SB.
> 
> Has anyone recieved a grant from Team 02 till date??


me too having team 2 CO FB


----------



## chiku2006

Cooldude1308 said:


> Same here. TEAM 02 ADELAIDE. initial SB.
> 
> Has anyone recieved a grant from Team 02 till date??


I haven't seen any that's the reason of my frustration...

I have been pondering about it from long and wondering whats stopping them??


----------



## Trijunction

guys.. I am an 489 applicant (not 190). I just want to check to which email ID I can drop a mail requesting the status of my applicaiton. I have serached the site but could not find a mail Id (yet)
Thanks in advance.. and congratulations to all who got their visas!!


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> Sometimes I feel very frustrated. I had good offers a few weeks back but I had to let them go as I didn't want to prolong my visa process by changing the job at this juncture and giving them an opportunity to delay it unnecessarily !!
> 
> God knows what is team 2 doing?? can someone go to their office and wake them up... earlier people used to get jitters if Brisbane team was allocated to them but now its the most efficient team .


Yah buddy we both got similar time lines, similar situations of dropping good offers and the same team.

I am also at the same stage of mind always wondering that what the destiny has in store for me but nothing is in our hands except keeping patience.


----------



## chiku2006

darbar1409 said:


> Yah buddy we both got similar time lines, similar situations of dropping good offers and the same team.
> 
> I am also at the same stage of mind always wondering that what the destiny has in store for me but nothing is in our hands except keeping patience.


I know buddy, I was just venting out my anger that's all !!

This wait is really painful, lets see what destiny has in store for us... we want things to happen yesterday  but I guess nothing is in our hands. Almighty is watching us and teaching us something which we need to learn in life...


----------



## rajajessie

Paddudommeti said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have been and offline follower of this thread from many months.
> 
> I would like to now share my happiness with you all as you have always boosted up my inspirations with all the valuable info:
> 
> Me and my husband finally received the most awaited golden grant email :laugh:
> 
> Here are my application details:
> 
> VIC Sponsorship - Software Engineer Category
> VISA Lodged - 2nd Feb 2014
> Front Loaded all documents
> CO Allocation - 3rd April Adelaide Team 8
> Grant - 3rd July 2014
> 
> Received Grant Email from Adelaide Team 4.
> 
> Toady I called DIBP and mentioned that my visa is in Final Stage but I am seeing the grants being issued to the people who lodged later my application. The Customer Care person advised that I have to wait till CO attend my case again. In an Hour received the golden email
> 
> Flying on Clod 9


Congratulation!!
Enjoy the every drop of this 9cloud feeling and Best of luck for your future


----------



## rajajessie

hsizan said:


> Tada...got golden mail today....thnx to all of you and gud luck for ur grants...cheeku..darbar waiting for news from ur side


Congratulations!!
Happy for you mate


----------



## Marshal

chiku2006 said:


> I know buddy, I was just venting out my anger that's all !!
> 
> This wait is really painful, lets see what destiny has in store for us... we want things to happen yesterday  but I guess nothing is in our hands. Almighty is watching us and teaching us something which we need to learn in life...


The moment I see one of us get a Grant from Team 2 is when I'm gonna be convinced that its my turn soon. So the first to get a Grant from Team 2 please Shout loud.


----------



## darbar1409

Dont know exactly but 5 grants seems till now.
Congratulations and Wishes to all the lucky guys and gals for achieving the success.
Enjoy the day of your life.


----------



## decipline

Friends

Grants has started but coming in unexpectedly random order.

March, Sep, Feb, Dec ....

Once again wish to reiterate that DIBP is not following FIFO rule and its totally dependent on CO.
Should not be surprised to see April applicant receiving grant before Jan or Feb Applicant.

Let's all tighten our belts. Ang moment, anyone can expect the golden email.

Also, i have observed many people received grants only and onlg after following up with their COs on phone or email.
Will do the same and try out my luck.

Good luck to all of us.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Marshal

ADL Team 2 Gang

(1) Chiku2006
(2) Cooldude1308
(3) Marshal
(4) Darbar1409

Any more???


----------



## darbar1409

Marshal said:


> The moment I see one of us get a Grant from Team 2 is when I'm gonna be convinced that its my turn soon. So the first to get a Grant from Team 2 please Shout loud.


sure bro i promise to roar like a lion the day i get grant.


----------



## rajajessie

chiku2006 said:


> Sometimes I feel very frustrated. I had good offers a few weeks back but I had to let them go as I didn't want to prolong my visa process by changing the job at this juncture and giving them an opportunity to delay it unnecessarily !!
> 
> God knows what is team 2 doing?? can someone go to their office and wake them up... earlier people used to get jitters if Brisbane team was allocated to them but now its the most efficient team .


Hey Chiku,

I can feel your frustration as I am myself partially sailing in the same boat of Job dilemma, but its been a real hard fight. Everyday I make up my mind to switch and in the evening put myself down with the only thought i.e. "PLAY SAFE".

I hope and wish the TEAM 2 hear your prayers and come back to life ASAP. Hang in there my friend, MIRACLE will happen real soon 

Cheers


----------



## 'HM'

hey where shall i mail for a status check with CO allocation, been 3 months...


----------



## raufafridi2003

Marshal said:


> ADL Team 2 Gang
> 
> (1) Chiku2006
> (2) Cooldude1308
> (3) Marshal
> (4) Darbar1409
> 
> Any more???


Count me in the list too. 
CO initials AF


----------



## Enernet

Marshal said:


> ADL Team 2 Gang
> 
> (1) Chiku2006
> (2) Cooldude1308
> (3) Marshal
> (4) Darbar1409
> 
> Any more???


Me tooo ADL Team 02 Gang

Please be patient buddies. ..

Don't get frustrated. . I too have this pain of waiting and checking mail every minute


----------



## man111

Thanks to Allah

Got my Grant.

190 visa offshore

V SS

EOI 12th Dec 2013

Visa Lodged 30th January

Case officer Team 2 24th March

Grant- 3rd July

Thank you for your support friends. CHIKU AND OTHERS BE CONFIDENT.U WILL GET YOUR GRANT VERY SOON.


----------



## Enernet

Adl team 02 gang members

1.chiku2006
2.cooldude1308
3.marshal
4. Darbar1409
5. Raufafridi2003
6.enernet

anymore????


----------



## Prithi 22

Hi All,

Can anyone pls share the DIBP contact details ......... number or email.
Good to see the grants flowing and congrats to all with the grants and all the best to the rest of us.
I have applied for visa on 21st March  

Regards,
Preethi


----------



## Enernet

man111 said:


> Thanks to Allah
> 
> Got my Grant.
> 
> 190 visa offshore
> 
> V SS
> 
> EOI 12th Dec 2013
> 
> Visa Lodged 30th January
> 
> Case officer Team 2 24th March
> 
> Grant- 3rd July
> 
> Thank you for your support friends. CHIKU AND OTHERS BE CONFIDENT.U WILL GET YOUR GRANT VERY SOON.


Congratulations buddy.... Enjoy and happy for you

Are you from ADL Team 02? CO initial please? If you don't mind

thanks


----------



## raufafridi2003

man111 said:


> Thanks to Allah
> 
> Got my Grant.
> 
> 190 visa offshore
> 
> V SS
> 
> EOI 12th Dec 2013
> 
> Visa Lodged 30th January
> 
> Case officer Team 2 24th March
> 
> Grant- 3rd July
> 
> Thank you for your support friends. CHIKU AND OTHERS BE CONFIDENT.U WILL GET YOUR GRANT VERY SOON.


Congratulation. Finally team 2 is out of bed


----------



## rai2826

chiku2006 said:


> I know buddy, I was just venting out my anger that's all !!
> 
> This wait is really painful, lets see what destiny has in store for us... we want things to happen yesterday  but I guess nothing is in our hands. Almighty is watching us and teaching us something which we need to learn in life...


Hang in there guys.. it's coming no doubt for sure


----------



## chiku2006

man111 said:


> Thanks to Allah
> 
> Got my Grant.
> 
> 190 visa offshore
> 
> V SS
> 
> EOI 12th Dec 2013
> 
> Visa Lodged 30th January
> 
> Case officer Team 2 24th March
> 
> Grant- 3rd July
> 
> Thank you for your support friends. CHIKU AND OTHERS BE CONFIDENT.U WILL GET YOUR GRANT VERY SOON.


Thanks bro for the wishes and congrats buddy!!!

Ramadan has proven to be very auspicious for you !!! Eid Mubarak my friend. 

What happens when u get the grant? Does your stays change on immi's website? ? I am curious to know as I have applied through an agent and will I get to know of my grant from the website or not? Or its email will be sent to my agent? ?


----------



## rai2826

chiku2006 said:


> Thanks bro for the wishes and congrats buddy!!!
> 
> Ramadan has proven to be very auspicious for you !!! Eid Mubarak my friend.
> 
> What happens when u get the grant? Does your stays change on immi's website? ? I am curious to know as I have applied through an agent and will I get to know of my grant from the website or not? Or its email will be sent to my agent? ?


Ye chiku...

It chnages from "In progress" to " "Finalised".. as well as processing chnages to "Grant"

Also you can view the grant letter which is sent on email


----------



## chiku2006

rai2826 said:


> Ye chiku...
> 
> It chnages from "In progress" to " "Finalised".. as well as processing chnages to "Grant"
> 
> Also you can view the grant letter which is sent on email


Does it change instantly? ? In my case email will go to my agent then he will send it to me..


----------



## mamunvega

i want to celebrate this EID with a Grant....but where is my CO and Grant Notification...:brick:


----------



## rai2826

chiku2006 said:


> Does it change instantly? ? In my case email will go to my agent then he will send it to me..


In my case I just checked after 5 my minutes after i recieved the email and it was chnaged already.. apart from that I got the email from immi account as well stating correspondence so I assume they send the grant letter only from the website and after status is chnaged.


----------



## rajfirst

Finally my day has arrived folks.... Got my grant just before 10 mins from Adelaide Team 4.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## rai2826

rajfirst said:


> Finally my day has arrived folks.... Got my grant just before 10 mins from Adelaide Team 4.


[/QUOTE]


Congratsssssssssssssss

Team adelaide 4 is on fire todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## SS70011005

rajfirst said:


> Finally my day has arrived folks.... Got my grant just before 10 mins from Adelaide Team 4.


[/QUOTE]

Congratulations buddy... really happy for you!!!


----------



## chiku2006

man111 said:


> Thanks to Allah
> 
> Got my Grant.
> 
> 190 visa offshore
> 
> V SS
> 
> EOI 12th Dec 2013
> 
> Visa Lodged 30th January
> 
> Case officer Team 2 24th March
> 
> Grant- 3rd July
> 
> Thank you for your support friends. CHIKU AND OTHERS BE CONFIDENT.U WILL GET YOUR GRANT VERY SOON.


Please share your CO team and initials please !


----------



## Raf84

rajfirst said:


> Finally my day has arrived folks.... Got my grant just before 10 mins from Adelaide Team 4.


[/QUOTE]

Congrats brother .. have blast ...I also have team 4 .......:fingerscrossed:


----------



## chiku2006

rajfirst said:


> Finally my day has arrived folks.... Got my grant just before 10 mins from Adelaide Team 4.


[/QUOTE]

Congrats buddy, enjoy the moment !! Cheers !


----------



## olways

rajfirst said:


> Finally my day has arrived folks.... Got my grant just before 10 mins from Adelaide Team 4.


[/QUOTE]

Heartiest congratulations!


----------



## RVJ

Enernet said:


> Adl team 02 gang members
> 
> 1.chiku2006
> 2.cooldude1308
> 3.marshal
> 4. Darbar1409
> 5. Raufafridi2003
> 6.enernet
> 
> anymore????


Me too, ADL team 2, CO initials AF


----------



## rajajessie

man111 said:


> Thanks to Allah
> 
> Got my Grant.
> 
> 190 visa offshore
> 
> V SS
> 
> EOI 12th Dec 2013
> 
> Visa Lodged 30th January
> 
> Case officer Team 2 24th March
> 
> Grant- 3rd July
> 
> Thank you for your support friends. CHIKU AND OTHERS BE CONFIDENT.U WILL GET YOUR GRANT VERY SOON.


Congratulations Brother 
Cherish this moment


----------



## kann2014

*Grant!!!!*

Hello Friends,

By God's grace, my husband and I got the grant today... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

I applied through an agent and I am yet to get the grant mail from the agent. I just checked my status in immiaccount and it was updated to "Finalised"... The grant letter is also attached there...

Thanks everyone for the support... This forum has been my only hope for some relief and was really happy seeing the grants since yesterday...

By the way, I am an offshore applicant... Other details are in my signature...

All the best guys... Your grants are on the way...


----------



## rajajessie

rajfirst said:


> Finally my day has arrived folks.... Got my grant just before 10 mins from Adelaide Team 4.


[/QUOTE]

Congrats Brother!
And I can truly feel the emotions bursting out of your post 
Party hard my friend


----------



## mamunvega

rajfirst said:


> Finally my day has arrived folks.... Got my grant just before 10 mins from Adelaide Team 4.


[/QUOTE]



Man, how do you do that to create such a magnificent Grant news....


Congratulations !!! Party hard man !! ound: ound: ound:


----------



## SuperDuperMan

Me too 



Marshal said:


> ADL Team 2 Gang
> 
> (1) Chiku2006
> (2) Cooldude1308
> (3) Marshal
> (4) Darbar1409
> 
> Any more???


----------



## parmar

Hi everybody....!! Just made my fresh account to share with u all that we (me & my wife) has been granted Visa today after a loooooooooooooooong wait....!! This thread was the only hope for us.... we use to visit it on daily and sometimes hourly basis  ..... Your hopes were the only thing that was driving us both through ..!! Thanks for lifting our spirit... and congrats to all who have been granted visa... and best wishes and prayers to all those who still await...!! cheerz !!

Timelines: 
Invitation: December 2013; Visa applied on: 3rd March 2014; PCC (India Embassy): 6th March, 2014; PCC (Qatar): 11th March, 2014; Medicals: 18th March, 2014; CO allocated: 20th March, 2014; Delay mail: 16th June, 2014; Visa Grant Subclass 190(Offshore): 3rd July, 2014; Team: GSM 04 Adelaide.


----------



## HarryAdd

congrats to all you received their grant today...

Now its 4:30pm in Adelaide and the day will end in another 30-60 mins

today, team 4 very active. hope team 2 and team 8 will be active tomorrow...


----------



## rajajessie

kann2014 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> By God's grace, my husband and I got the grant today... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> I applied through an agent and I am yet to get the grant mail from the agent. I just checked my status in immiaccount and it was updated to "Finalised"... The grant letter is also attached there...
> 
> Thanks everyone for the support... This forum has been my only hope for some relief and was really happy seeing the grants since yesterday...
> 
> By the way, I am an offshore applicant... Other details are in my signature...
> 
> All the best guys... Your grants are on the way...


Congratulation 
Wish you all best for your future endeavours.

If you're comfortable, then can you please share your IED(ofcourse when you have the grant letter with you)?

Cheers


----------



## carthik.annayan

Congrats buddy, enjoy the moment !! Cheers ![/QUOTE]

Hearty Congrats! I also belong to the same team! Hope to get my grant soon !


----------



## pratheepa

Hi All,
Yaaaaaaaaaa.........,,Hooooooooooooo......,,,
My 5 years Australia dream come true now. 
I got my grant today. 
Sub-190, SA ss
All the best to all of you


----------



## carthik.annayan

kann2014 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> By God's grace, my husband and I got the grant today... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> I applied through an agent and I am yet to get the grant mail from the agent. I just checked my status in immiaccount and it was updated to "Finalised"... The grant letter is also attached there...
> 
> Thanks everyone for the support... This forum has been my only hope for some relief and was really happy seeing the grants since yesterday...
> 
> By the way, I am an offshore applicant... Other details are in my signature...
> 
> All the best guys... Your grants are on the way...


Congrats !! I also applied on 27th Feb i hope i get my grant soon  Our timelines math very closely!

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## kiranjetti

Congratulations guys very happy to see so many of your dreams coming true today


----------



## manmvk

umeshinaz said:


> :boom:
> 
> Friends.... I am so happy to announce....just received my GRANT...cant believe it....


Many Congratulation Mate!!! All the very best...


----------



## rajajessie

parmar said:


> Hi everybody....!! Just made my fresh account to share with u all that we (me & my wife) has been granted Visa today after a loooooooooooooooong wait....!! This thread was the only hope for us.... we use to visit it on daily and sometimes hourly basis  ..... Your hopes were the only thing that was driving us both through ..!! Thanks for lifting our spirit... and congrats to all who have been granted visa... and best wishes and prayers to all those who still await...!! cheerz !!
> 
> Timelines:
> Invitation: December 2013; Visa applied on: 3rd March 2014; PCC (India Embassy): 6th March, 2014; PCC (Qatar): 11th March, 2014; Medicals: 18th March, 2014; CO allocated: 20th March, 2014; Delay mail: 16th June, 2014; Visa Grant Subclass 190(Offshore): 3rd July, 2014; Team: GSM 04 Adelaide.


Congratulations Mate!
Enjoy and celebrate the day


----------



## SS70011005

pratheepa said:


> Hi All,
> Yaaaaaaaaaa.........,,Hooooooooooooo......,,,
> My 5 years Australia dream come true now.
> I got my grant today.
> Sub-190, SA ss
> All the best to all of you


Man .... you are the guy who wrote IELTS 22 times...

Dude.. can't believe how happy you must be right now... congrats to you.. Now you can buy stuff for house albeit in AUSSIELAND now... have a happy married life too... cheers!!!


----------



## Marshal

rajfirst said:


> Finally my day has arrived folks.... Got my grant just before 10 mins from Adelaide Team 4.


[/QUOTE]

Congratulations bro!!!!! Its moving!!!!!


----------



## kann2014

rajajessie said:


> Congratulation
> Wish you all best for your future endeavours.
> 
> If you're comfortable, then can you please share your IED(ofcourse when you have the grant letter with you)?
> 
> Cheers


rajajessie,

We are already in Melbourne.


----------



## kann2014

pratheepa said:


> Hi All,
> Yaaaaaaaaaa.........,,Hooooooooooooo......,,,
> My 5 years Australia dream come true now.
> I got my grant today.
> Sub-190, SA ss
> All the best to all of you


Congrats... So happy for you... stay blessed...


----------



## MusaBilal

*Alhamdulillah Visa Granted today *


----------



## rajajessie

pratheepa said:


> Hi All,
> Yaaaaaaaaaa.........,,Hooooooooooooo......,,,
> My 5 years Australia dream come true now.
> I got my grant today.
> Sub-190, SA ss
> All the best to all of you


Congratulation Mate!
Party hard and if possible share your detailed timeline with us.


----------



## manmvk

Karen0510 said:


> I added my timeline to the sheet but im not sure it is visible ....c ould you pls check


Yes, It's been updated.

Cheers!


----------



## Marshal

RVJ said:


> Me too, ADL team 2, CO initials AF


Any Roooaaaers yet from this gang???


----------



## chiku2006

Marshal said:


> Any Roooaaaers yet from this gang???


Havent heard any but team 4 was roaring loud and clear today !!


----------



## rajajessie

kann2014 said:


> rajajessie,
> 
> We are already in Melbourne.


Sorry my bad!
Thanks for the prompt reply 
Enjoy the evening and once again my heartfelt wishes


----------



## manmvk

Paddudommeti said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have been and offline follower of this thread from many months.
> 
> I would like to now share my happiness with you all as you have always boosted up my inspirations with all the valuable info:
> 
> Me and my husband finally received the most awaited golden grant email :laugh:


Many Congratulation!!!! All the very best to you and your family....


----------



## lovetosmack

Amazing work by the guy(s) whoever is updating the sheet very diligently. Can't thank enough on behalf of everyone to the hidden 'Batman'. 

Keep up the good work & thank you for keeping the sheet neat.


----------



## rajajessie

MusaBilal said:


> *Alhamdulillah Visa Granted today *


Congrats Brother!
Ramadan has brought the biggest gift to you.

My best wishes for your aussie life


----------



## Marshal

chiku2006 said:


> Havent heard any but team 4 was roaring loud and clear today !!


Hey Chiku I just seen some outbursts of Grants, thought it was for our Team 2 Gang. 

190 ADL TEAM 2 I am waiting for the Roar from you guys!


----------



## lovetosmack

11 Grants today alone at least as per the sheet. Yeah... baby.. right xxxx !!!! Keep doing it...


----------



## carthik.annayan

Grants on Fire!!! Lets hope to get more!!


----------



## kiranjetti

Frustrated to the core ... Cannot stay away from the phone and mail... Cannot work cannot sleep or eat .... 

Yyyyyy yyy yy not the jan guys ...


----------



## Marshal

lovetosmack said:


> Amazing work by the guy(s) whoever is updating the sheet very diligently. Can't thank enough on behalf of everyone to the hidden 'Batman'.
> 
> Keep up the good work & thank you for keeping the sheet neat.


Hey wheres the updated sheet?


----------



## sonsi_03

lovetosmack said:


> 11 Grants today alone at least as per the sheet. Yeah... baby.. right xxxx !!!! Keep doing it...


one more from pomsinoz, feb applicant trying to get her timeline details


----------



## Cooldude1308

man111 said:


> Thanks to Allah
> 
> Got my Grant.
> 
> 190 visa offshore
> 
> V SS
> 
> EOI 12th Dec 2013
> 
> Visa Lodged 30th January
> 
> Case officer Team 2 24th March
> 
> Grant- 3rd July
> 
> Thank you for your support friends. CHIKU AND OTHERS BE CONFIDENT.U WILL GET YOUR GRANT VERY SOON.


Congrats bro... what was your team and CO initials??


----------



## Nagesh

hsizan said:


> Tada...got golden mail today....thnx to all of you and gud luck for ur grants...cheeku..darbar waiting for news from ur side


Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nagesh

darbar1409 said:


> me too having team 2 CO FB


I also have Team 2


----------



## chiku2006

Nagesh said:


> I also have Team 2


Guy named Pharma, just received his 489 grant from team-2 ADL


----------



## thanks001

finally granted....:rockon:
timeline
CODE 234411(GEOLOGIST)
VISA LODGED 20th feb
CO-31 March
grant 3 july
Team 4 adledia
Advice-Those who are waiting from long time phone them as i did and got grant within 5 min.

Good luck to all and really thankful to this forum


----------



## trevorpires

Hey Guys!!

Gooooaaalllll!!! And DIBP scores!!! 

Got my grant today. 
SC - 190 ACT
Lodged - Jan 30th
CO & Delay Mail - Mar 24 Adelaide Team 4, JN
Grant - Jul 3rd


----------



## Nagesh

Marshal said:


> ADL Team 2 Gang
> 
> (1) Chiku2006
> (2) Cooldude1308
> (3) Marshal
> (4) Darbar1409
> (5) Nagesh
> Any more???


me too


----------



## gkkumar

OMG - this seems to be a flood.. Keep rocking guys.. 

Chiku, awaiting to hear from you..


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> OMG - this seems to be a flood.. Keep rocking guys..
> 
> Chiku, awaiting to hear from you..


I am waiting too bro, seems you have landed in Hong Kong... Enjoy your journey bro !!


----------



## rajajessie

lovetosmack said:


> Amazing work by the guy(s) whoever is updating the sheet very diligently. Can't thank enough on behalf of everyone to the hidden 'Batman'.
> 
> Keep up the good work & thank you for keeping the sheet neat.


Thanks Mate!
I am declaring this not for fame but to help everyone out. As in past there are many other guys who have been doing this job continuously [HATS OFF TO THE CREATORS & MODERATORS] 

Let's make sure that we keep it coherent and consistent :rockon::rockon:


----------



## Matiko

Nagesh said:


> me too


I'm from team 2 as well. Waiting for our golden ticket . Wake up team 2!!!:target:


----------



## Cooldude1308

Updated list for ADL Team 02. The team seems to be on anesthesia. 

Has anyone recieved a grant from this team??

(1) Chiku2006
(2) Cooldude1308
(3) Marshal
(4) Darbar1409
5) raufafridi2003
6) enernet
7) RVJ
8) SuperDuperMan
9)Nagesh


----------



## kiranjetti

Wat is the contact number for Dibp please


----------



## Sandy J

Congratulations to everyone who got the golden mail. Life changing moment begins. Enjoy.


----------



## SSAODNHAALNI

Hi Everyone,
Received Grant Today.
Adelaide team 6... SA SS..


----------



## raufafridi2003

Many many congratulations to those lucky guys who got their grants today. Remember us in your prayers


----------



## moitrai

pratheepa said:


> Hi All,
> Yaaaaaaaaaa.........,,Hooooooooooooo......,,,
> My 5 years Australia dream come true now.
> I got my grant today.
> Sub-190, SA ss
> All the best to all of you




:amen: 
Big Congratzz... :rockon: 
The detailed story of your Australia dream and the final grant has really touched us as many of us I believe are going through the same state of mind now.... 

“Effort is only effort when it begins to hurt.” - Jose Ortega y Gasset ; Philosopher..


----------



## Nagesh

Cooldude1308 said:


> Updated list for ADL Team 02. The team seems to be on anesthesia.
> 
> Has anyone recieved a grant from this team??
> 
> (1) Chiku2006
> (2) Cooldude1308
> (3) Marshal
> (4) Darbar1409
> 5) raufafridi2003
> 6) enernet
> 7) RVJ
> 8) SuperDuperMan
> 9)Nagesh


No yaar we r waiting waiting waiting .


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> I am waiting too bro, seems you have landed in Hong Kong... Enjoy your journey bro !!


Yes Chiku, me in Hong Kong  .. Booked a delayed connecting flight by mistake.. Still another 4 hours to go for boarding my Melbourne flight..


----------



## sonsi_03

SSAODNHAALNI said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Received Grant Today.
> Adelaide team 6... SA SS..


my goodness! finally from my team! Congratulations! if you don't mind can you share CO initials please?


----------



## samdam

Day 186 gone, congrats to those who got their grants today


----------



## parmar

rajajessie said:


> Congratulations Mate!
> Enjoy and celebrate the day


Tnx mate... Took the day off for celebration


----------



## Enernet

Today Team 04 flooded....

Congrats for the those who got their grants


----------



## parmar

carthik.annayan said:


> Congrats buddy, enjoy the moment !! Cheers !


Hearty Congrats! I also belong to the same team! Hope to get my grant soon ! [/QUOTE]

You will mate..... and soon. have faith  thnx for your wishes ...!!


----------



## as1984

Exhilarated to see so many grants itself in the first week of July !!!

Way to go guys and a Big Congratulations to all who are celebrating 

Party Hard, savor the moment and get ready for a new beginning of life...

Best wishes to all who are waiting patiently..God Bless !!!!


----------



## decipline

Congrat to all who got frants.

Rajfirst, you the man. Many congrats.

As mentioned earlet in my post, can't wait and already sent and email to asking status of my application. Fed Up now of waiting. Now they must reply to email.

Let's see.
And if theory is right, that only after following up with them, they reply than let's do the same.

I already did.

will keep you updated upon the response from them.

Till than. Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## manmvk

Hi All,

We got our 190 Grant just before 10 min for me, my wife and for our little princess!!!!!

We are so happy...This forum was a great relief for us in our tough time.

I thank each members for you support and motivation..

Now I am sure that you all will get your grant soon!!

Once again thank you all and wishing all the best....

Cheers!!!



My time line below for mobile users:


ANZSCO : 254499 - Registered Nurse ANMAC Assessment Lodged 29/May/13 || Assessment Completed 09/Oct/13 || EOI NSW - 29/Oct/13 || Invitation from NSW 06/Feb/14 || 190 Visa Lodged 18/Feb/14 || CO 08/May/14 -Team 08 GSM Adelaide - CO initial ' E.V' || Grant 03 July 2014 :cheer2::rockon: Thank God !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghaith

samdam said:


> Anybody from Dec still waiting?


Hi Samdam , 

Mine is December application , and still awaiting  

do you think emailing the CO would be a trigger to refresh the application and remind them about it ?


----------



## Ghaith

manmvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We got our 190 Grant just before 10 min for me, my wife and for our little princess!!!!!
> 
> We are so happy...This forum was a great relief for us in our tough time.
> 
> I thank each members for you support and motivation..
> 
> Now I am sure that you all will get your grant soon!!
> 
> Once again thank you all and wishing all the best....
> 
> Cheers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My time line below for mobile users:
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 254499 - Registered Nurse ANMAC Assessment Lodged 29/May/13 || Assessment Completed 09/Oct/13 || EOI NSW - 29/Oct/13 || Invitation from NSW 06/Feb/14 || 190 Visa Lodged 18/Feb/14 || CO 08/May/14 -Team 08 GSM Adelaide - CO initial ' E.V' || Grant 03 July 2014 :cheer2::rockon: Thank God !!!!!!!!





Congratulation


----------



## rajajessie

SSAODNHAALNI said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Received Grant Today.
> Adelaide team 6... SA SS..


Congratulations


----------



## Marshal

Cooldude1308 said:


> Updated list for ADL Team 02. The team seems to be on anesthesia.
> 
> Has anyone recieved a grant from this team??
> 
> (1) Chiku2006
> (2) Cooldude1308
> (3) Marshal
> (4) Darbar1409
> 5) raufafridi2003
> 6) enernet
> 7) RVJ
> 8) SuperDuperMan
> 9)Nagesh


Im amazed to see somany belonging to ADL Team 2. Guys it will be our turn soon... Hold on tight....


----------



## rajajessie

manmvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We got our 190 Grant just before 10 min for me, my wife and for our little princess!!!!!
> 
> We are so happy...This forum was a great relief for us in our tough time.
> 
> I thank each members for you support and motivation..
> 
> Now I am sure that you all will get your grant soon!!
> 
> Once again thank you all and wishing all the best....
> 
> Cheers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My time line below for mobile users:
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 254499 - Registered Nurse ANMAC Assessment Lodged 29/May/13 || Assessment Completed 09/Oct/13 || EOI NSW - 29/Oct/13 || Invitation from NSW 06/Feb/14 || 190 Visa Lodged 18/Feb/14 || CO 08/May/14 -Team 08 GSM Adelaide - CO initial ' E.V' || Grant 03 July 2014 :cheer2::rockon: Thank God !!!!!!!!




Congratulation Brother!
Really happy for you and your family, especially for the little angel 
Wish you all the luck for your Aussie Life


----------



## Enernet

Marshal said:


> Im amazed to see somany belonging to ADL Team 2. Guys it will be our turn soon... Hold on tight....


Yes buddy

Our time to Roar is not so far yaar


----------



## rai2826

Ghaith said:


> Hi Samdam ,
> 
> Mine is December application , and still awaiting
> 
> do you think emailing the CO would be a trigger to refresh the application and remind them about it ?




Yes you should defintely email and call them both..


----------



## Karen0510

*gOLDEN mAIL*

Dear All,

By Gods grace we received our grant !! Praise God !!
Thank you all for the updates and advices !!! 

Atlast we received the golden mail.....

Grant given  not yet decided when to leave but happiest to the core  :rockon::thumb::thumb::thumb:


Prayers and wishes to all who are waiting  God Bless .... Keep your hopes high


----------



## MilanPS

Guys, this forum is something, aint it?
True essence of brotherhood, one of us gets' a grant and all of us are jumping with joy, we're truly sharing each others' happiness & cheer each other up when the other's feeling low.
Amazingly, none of us have even seen or known each other in person, out of the world phenomenon.
I'm sure we all are getting attached to this forum at a sub-conscious level, and its' just not the active members but the silent ones too.
Hats off to the mods & all who are making it happen ...

2nd hectic day has closed and the 190 grants are picking up at a great pace ... way to go folks ...


----------



## Ghaith

Karen0510 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By Gods grace we received our grant !! Praise God !!
> Thank you all for the updates and advices !!!
> 
> Atlast we received the golden mail.....
> 
> Grant given  not yet decided when to leave but happiest to the core  :rockon::thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> 
> Prayers and wishes to all who are waiting  God Bless .... Keep your hopes high


Congratulation :rockon::rockon::clap2::clap2:


----------



## SS70011005

Wow... so far 17 Grants today on this forum.... congrats to all....


----------



## rajajessie

Karen0510 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By Gods grace we received our grant !! Praise God !!
> Thank you all for the updates and advices !!!
> 
> Atlast we received the golden mail.....
> 
> Grant given  not yet decided when to leave but happiest to the core  :rockon::thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> 
> Prayers and wishes to all who are waiting  God Bless .... Keep your hopes high


Congratulation Karen!

Just keep yourself submerge in this feeling of Nirvana :rockon::rockon:
My heartfelt wishes for your grant


----------



## manmvk

hsizan said:


> Tada...got golden mail today....thnx to all of you and gud luck for ur grants...cheeku..darbar waiting for news from ur side


Many Congratulation!!! All the very best....


----------



## kiranjetti

End of one more day filled with mixed emotions one side very happy for others who have got there grants after a long wait and on the other side absolute disgust that even though I had lodged 6 months back still no success 


I'm just losing it !!!!


----------



## rai2826

kiranjetti said:


> End of one more day filled with mixed emotions one side very happy for others who have got there grants after a long wait and on the other side absolute disgust that even though I had lodged 6 months back still no success
> 
> 
> I'm just losing it !!!!


Did you try calling them or send them an email.. seems like a knock is waking them up..


----------



## mamunvega

How many 190 grants so far in this year (July) including all forums...first day, I found 14 grant news including all other forums as well...But i lost the track of today's grant...can someone add up please and lets get a figure out...

Since, COs gave out grants now they can easily take out my case and start processing, although in my immiaccount it shows processing since April...but no progress so far...:ranger:

:brick:


----------



## manmvk

man111 said:


> Thanks to Allah
> 
> Got my Grant.
> 
> 190 visa offshore
> 
> V SS


Many Congratulation!!! All the very best...


----------



## kiranjetti

rai2826 said:


> Did you try calling them or send them an email.. seems like a knock is waking them up..


I wrote to them in the morning will call them up in the morning as it's already end of today there 

May be coz im not from the software clan my application is nt been taken seriously


----------



## hsizan

Marshal said:


> Congratulations, are you offshore?


Yes


----------



## umair236

Marshal said:


> ADL Team 2 Gang
> 
> (1) Chiku2006
> (2) Cooldude1308
> (3) Marshal
> (4) Darbar1409
> 
> Any more???


M also from ADL gsm team2
Visa lodged on 12th Feb offshore
CO assigned 3rd April
Medicals and PCC n additional docs 12th April
Grant... waiting


----------



## Sauib

kiranjetti said:


> Frustrated to the core ... Cannot stay away from the phone and mail... Cannot work cannot sleep or eat ....
> 
> Yyyyyy yyy yy not the jan guys ...


same feelings....when our turn will come...


----------



## manmvk

rajfirst said:


> Finally my day has arrived folks.... Got my grant just before 10 mins from Adelaide Team 4.


Many Congratulation!!! All the very best...


----------



## Vasu G

:rockon: Good News !!!!!! :rockon:

Occupation ceiling for 2014-15 has been released.

2613* - 5004. Earlier it was 4800. So cut the rumors that they would decrease the count.


----------



## manmvk

kann2014 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> By God's grace, my husband and I got the grant today... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:



Many Congratulation!!! All the very best...


----------



## chiku2006

umair236 said:


> M also from ADL gsm team2
> Visa lodged on 12th Feb offshore
> CO assigned 3rd April
> Medicals and PCC n additional docs 12th April
> Grant... waiting


I think tomorrow its going to be our day !!


----------



## manmvk

parmar said:


> Hi everybody....!! Just made my fresh account to share with u all that we (me & my wife) has been granted Visa today after a loooooooooooooooong wait....!!


Many Congratulation!!! All the very best...


----------



## manmvk

pratheepa said:


> Hi All,
> Yaaaaaaaaaa.........,,Hooooooooooooo......,,,
> My 5 years Australia dream come true now.
> I got my grant today.
> Sub-190, SA ss
> All the best to all of you


Many Congratulation!!! All the very best...


----------



## Marshal

chiku2006 said:


> I think tomorrow its going to be our day !!


I get the feeling that the only guys on hold since long are the ones with ADL Team 2.

There is a certain mystery. Will Team 2 errupt suddenly with Grants?

10 persons on the list so far.


----------



## manmvk

MusaBilal said:


> *Alhamdulillah Visa Granted today *


Many Congratulation!!! All the very best...


----------



## tigerfeet

Marshal said:


> ADL Team 2 Gang
> 
> (1) Chiku2006
> (2) Cooldude1308
> (3) Marshal
> (4) Darbar1409
> 
> Any more???


Yes we are team 2 aswell


----------



## umair236

chiku2006 said:


> I think tomorrow its going to be our day !!


I hope so


----------



## manmvk

thanks001 said:


> finally granted....:rockon:


Many Congratulation!!! All the very best...


----------



## manmvk

trevorpires said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> Gooooaaalllll!!! And DIBP scores!!!
> 
> Got my grant today.


Many Congratulation!!! All the very best...


----------



## manmvk

SSAODNHAALNI said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Received Grant Today.
> Adelaide team 6... SA SS..


Many Congratulation!!! All the very best...


----------



## manmvk

Ghaith said:


> Congratulation


Thanks a lot for your wishes Mate!!!


----------



## manmvk

rajajessie said:


> Congratulation Brother!
> Really happy for you and your family, especially for the little angel
> Wish you all the luck for your Aussie Life


Thanks a lot bro for your wishes.... You all made our day more memorable!!....


----------



## manmvk

kiranjetti said:


> End of one more day filled with mixed emotions one side very happy for others who have got there grants after a long wait and on the other side absolute disgust that even though I had lodged 6 months back still no success
> 
> 
> I'm just losing it !!!!


Don't worry bro....All is well

I too was in the same situation till one hour before...I was so much excited seeing the mail "Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed". In other one min my agent fwded me the Grant mail.

So your grant is going to happen soon and we all are praying....:grouphug:

Cheers!!


----------



## Happybets

Chiku and the rest of the team 2 gang, brace yourselves guys. Your grants are on the way. Hearty congrats to all who received the golden mails today. Party hard and remember us in your prayers.


----------



## kiranjetti

manmvk said:


> Don't worry bro....All is well I too was in the same situation till one hour before...I was so much excited seeing the mail "Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed". In other one min my agent fwded me the Grant mail. So your grant is going to happen soon and we all are praying....:grouphug: Cheers!!


Thanks buddy I hope that happens soon ... I'm not generally so jittery .. This entire process has taken a toll and I'm just going bonkers


----------



## Marshal

Happybets said:


> Chiku and the rest of the team 2 gang, brace yourselves guys. Your grants are on the way. Hearty congrats to all who received the golden mails today. Party hard and remember us in your prayers.


Lets keep a close watch Team 2 gang.
But the one who gets the grant first please remember to blow your Horn and wake us all!


----------



## man111

manmvk said:


> Don't worry bro....All is well
> 
> I too was in the same situation till one hour before...I was so much excited seeing the mail "Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed". In other one min my agent fwded me the Grant mail.
> 
> So your grant is going to happen soon and we all are praying....:grouphug:
> 
> Cheers!!


Dont worry.Yesterday I too had the same feeling. but today things changed. i dont know what I feel now. I hope 2mrow or on monday u all will get ur grants


----------



## darbar1409

Marshal said:


> Any Roooaaaers yet from this gang???


Pharma got grant from team 2.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Finally the day has come... 

By gods grace my wife and I have got granted with 190 visa today. Will tell in detail soon...!


----------



## Me86

SSAODNHAALNI said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Received Grant Today.
> Adelaide team 6... SA SS..


Congrats ! You are the first person I see allcoated to adelaide team 6.
Do you mind sharing your CO initials plz ?


----------



## sonsi_03

Me86 said:


> Congrats ! You are the first person I see allcoated to adelaide team 6.
> Do you mind sharing your CO initials plz ?


I am also allocated to team 6. Are you?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

*CO Allotted*

Guys I got CO allotted today. GSM Team 23. Initials SS. Asking for Wife's functional English Requirements. Anyone else sailing in the same boat? Is it possible they will ask for more documents?


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> I think tomorrow its going to be our day !!


I too hope so.
Sorry guys but first time in my life I am getting jealous of all you who got their grants.

I really apologize for such a feeling but I want it at the earliest.

I am loosing my patience and wont be able to hold myself without grant for this weekend.


----------



## Me86

*Adelaide team 6*



sonsi_03 said:


> I am also allocated to team 6. Are you?


Yes, I am, I lodged my application on the 23/02/2014 anf got first CO allocated beginnig of April. I don't see much people from Team 6 ...
I have had so many COs (MR, RB, LM...)


----------



## rajajessie

SAMD_Oz said:


> Finally the day has come...
> 
> By gods grace my wife and I have got granted with 190 visa today. Will tell in detail soon...!


Congratulation Mate!
Please enjoy this moment and we will wait for your other details.
Best of luck for your future endevours my friend


----------



## Happybets

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Guys I got CO allotted today. GSM Team 23. Initials SS. Asking for Wife's functional English Requirements. Anyone else sailing in the same boat? Is it possible they will ask for more documents?


Timelines pls buddy.


----------



## sonsi_03

Me86 said:


> Yes, I am, I lodged my application on the 23/02/2014 anf got first CO allocated beginnig of April. I don't see much people from Team 6 ...
> I have had so many COs (MR, RB, LM...)


have you sent any follow up email yet? mine is LC. i have been itching to send an email to her about my application status. or even call the dept. i don't know what should i do.


----------



## aus_190

umeshinaz said:


> :boom:
> 
> Friends.... I am so happy to announce....just received my GRANT...cant believe it....
> 
> I had been following up with my CO Brisbane 34 for over 6 months now....she said she will look at the application right away and if can finalize...will do or else inform for documents...
> 
> In 10 mins...she sent me the grant notification....
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help on this forum....I would not have managed to successfully apply on my own without this wonderful bunch of people in this forum...
> 
> Hats off... All the best



Congrats!!


----------



## mamunvega

how many 190 Grants today??? Did anyone count it...


----------



## Me86

sonsi_03 said:


> have you sent any follow up email yet? mine is LC. i have been itching to send an email to her about my application status. or even call the dept. i don't know what should i do.


I sent an email yesterday and got the automatic delay reply.
The last email tey sent me was on the 16/06...
I don't really know what i going on so I think that all wa can do now is wait.
I don't think I should call them as I already sent them a mail.


----------



## hsizan

mamunvega said:


> how many 190 Grants today??? Did anyone count it...


Shower has started


----------



## manmvk

SAMD_Oz said:


> Finally the day has come...
> 
> By gods grace my wife and I have got granted with 190 visa today. Will tell in detail soon...!


Many Congratulation Mate!!! All the very best....


----------



## mamunvega

to all the LURKING MEMBERS and intermittent users here..please USE YOUR SIGNATURE.....IT WOULD BE HELPFUL TO TRACK THE PROGRESS....


----------



## mamunvega

mamunvega said:


> how many 190 Grants today??? Did anyone count it...





hsizan said:


> Shower has started


i AM LOOKING FOR A FLOOD.....:rockon: :croc:


----------



## sonsi_03

Me86 said:


> I sent an email yesterday and got the automatic delay reply.
> The last email tey sent me was on the 16/06...
> I don't really know what i going on so I think that all wa can do now is wait.
> I don't think I should call them as I already sent them a mail.


Agree, we should just wait.


----------



## as1984

MilanPS said:


> Guys, this forum is something, aint it?
> True essence of brotherhood, one of us gets' a grant and all of us are jumping with joy, we're truly sharing each others' happiness & cheer each other up when the other's feeling low.
> Amazingly, none of us have even seen or known each other in person, out of the world phenomenon.
> I'm sure we all are getting attached to this forum at a sub-conscious level, and its' just not the active members but the silent ones too.
> Hats off to the mods & all who are making it happen ...
> 
> 2nd hectic day has closed and the 190 grants are picking up at a great pace ... way to go folks ...


Couldn't agree more with you Milan..I am one of the silent readers of the forum and based out of Middle East, 2.5 hrs behind India..By the time I wake up every morning I am all anxious to read the grant news of the folks on this fourm...Every golden email post brings a smile to my face and I feel delighted to share their jubilation....

This forum is indeed a big family sharing each others joys and sorrows..Kudos to everyone out here..:rockon:


----------



## Happybets

Guys one more 190 grant on the other forum. syed4oz: lodged In March.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Happybets said:


> Timelines pls buddy.


Oops

SS VIC....Visa Filed 18th March...CO Allocatted 3rd July


----------



## decipline

hsizan said:


> Thnx all and I wud recommend yo ping ur CO..it works


Very true

absolutely agree with you.
They only process the applications in most cases after follow up from applicant.

Already sent him an email today. Giving him time of 5 working days to revert back to me.
Day 1 gone.

If no reply after 5 working says, will call him. Now there is no point of sitting idle. Cooling period is over. At least they should inform us the status and expected firm time line.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## as1984

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Oops
> 
> SS VIC....Visa Filed 18th March...CO Allocatted 3rd July


Interesting to know that...My lodged date is 22nd March..So finally late March files are being picked up as well..

Waiting to hear your grant news buddy.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shetu ahmed

darbar1409 said:


> Yes my friend you don't at all need to worry if all your documents are fine enough to satisfy your CO than you just need to have patience to wait for the grant.
> 
> Once you are invited and you have lodged application than the changes and amendments doesn't effect your application so cheer up.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Thank u very much, I am worried about capping. what does those capping means??? ....


----------



## ssadiq

man111 said:


> Thanks to Allah
> 
> Got my Grant.
> 
> 190 visa offshore
> 
> V SS
> 
> EOI 12th Dec 2013
> 
> Visa Lodged 30th January
> 
> Case officer Team 2 24th March
> 
> Grant- 3rd July
> 
> Thank you for your support friends. CHIKU AND OTHERS BE CONFIDENT.U WILL GET YOUR GRANT VERY SOON.



Congrats!!


----------



## sunnyboi

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Oops
> 
> SS VIC....Visa Filed 18th March...CO Allocatted 3rd July


Mate, March end applicants are on tenter hooks to know about CO allocation and you are the first among them. Please include all details in your signature. Tracker sheet shows as 19th March. What is the exact date?


----------



## shetu ahmed

SAMD_Oz said:


> Finally the day has come...
> 
> By gods grace my wife and I have got granted with 190 visa today. Will tell in detail soon...!




congratulations


----------



## mathota

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Oops
> 
> SS VIC....Visa Filed 18th March...CO Allocatted 3rd July


Hello, 

We both applied on the same day, may I know what are the other documents he or she requested for?


----------



## ssadiq

rajfirst said:


> Finally my day has arrived folks.... Got my grant just before 10 mins from Adelaide Team 4.


[/QUOTE]

Congrats!!


----------



## darbar1409

shetu ahmed said:


> darbar1409 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my friend you don't at all need to worry if all your documents are fine enough to satisfy your CO than you just need to have patience to wait for the grant.
> 
> Once you are invited and you have lodged application than the changes and amendments doesn't effect your application so cheer up.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Thank u very much, I am worried about capping. what does those capping means??? ....
> 
> 
> 
> Capping means the maximum number of visas to be allowed to be granted for particular subclass during a programme year.
Click to expand...


----------



## riverstone

Me86 said:


> Yes, I am, I lodged my application on the 23/02/2014 anf got first CO allocated beginnig of April. I don't see much people from Team 6 ...
> I have had so many COs (MR, RB, LM...)


hi friends

I am in team 6 as well and still waiting, hope will get grant very soon


----------



## mathota

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Oops
> 
> SS VIC....Visa Filed 18th March...CO Allocatted 3rd July



Buddy may I also know what your skill set is and can you please share the details of CO as well.


----------



## shetu ahmed

darbar1409 said:


> shetu ahmed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capping means the maximum number of visas to be allowed to be granted for particular subclass during a programme year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhh.... now I am getting some hope
> 
> god pls help us all
Click to expand...


----------



## rajfirst

Thanks a lot for your wishes Guys!

Congrats for pals who got their grant today and my best wishes for ppl who are waiting for grant!

I will pray for you all!


ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## MusaBilal

It seems like a day of celebrations. Sincere wishes for those waiting, may get the grant soon.


----------



## Marshal

And so today it did rain like we expected it to be in Jul. Never seen so many grants showered in one day.

Lets wait n watch tomorrow! 

Team 2 ADL may you burst your cloud of Rain..


----------



## ssadiq

Wow congrats to kann2014, parmar, pratheepa, MusaBilal, thanks001, trevorpires, manmvk, Karen, SAMD!!

All the best to all of us


----------



## darbar1409

rajfirst said:


> Thanks a lot for your wishes Guys!
> 
> Congrats for pals who got their grant today and my best wishes for ppl who are waiting for grant!
> 
> I will pray for you all!
> 
> 
> ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


Thank bro for your prayers.

Enjoy your day buddy, lots of congratulations.

Hope to join the partying club soon. :target:


----------



## lovetosmack

rajfirst said:


> Thanks a lot for your wishes Guys!
> 
> Congrats for pals who got their grant today and my best wishes for ppl who are waiting for grant!
> 
> I will pray for you all!
> 
> 
> ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


You especially made our day. And '*22 pratheepa*'. Yes, that's the nickname I gave him/her. 

We need a MEME from you now. :target::target::target::target:


----------



## Matiko

*Team 02 Gang*

Updated list for ADL Team 2

(1) Chiku2006
(2) Cooldude1308
(3) Marshal
(4) Darbar1409
5) raufafridi2003
6) enernet
7) RVJ
8) SuperDuperMan
9)Nagesh
10) Matiko
11) Tigerfeet


----------



## darbar1409

Matiko said:


> Updated list for ADL Team 2
> 
> (1) Chiku2006
> (2) Cooldude1308
> (3) Marshal
> (4) Darbar1409
> 5) raufafridi2003
> 6) enernet
> 7) RVJ
> 8) SuperDuperMan
> 9)Nagesh
> 10) Matiko


Yes guys I think we shall wait for tomorrow and if we need to wait further than lets bang on their mails and phones, atlast how come they sleep in peace when we are crying with the pain of waits.


----------



## chiku2006

Matiko said:


> Updated list for ADL Team 2
> 
> (1) Chiku2006
> (2) Cooldude1308
> (3) Marshal
> (4) Darbar1409
> 5) raufafridi2003
> 6) enernet
> 7) RVJ
> 8) SuperDuperMan
> 9)Nagesh
> 10) Matiko
> 11) Tigerfeet


Holy cow we have 11 applications from team 2!!!


----------



## Enernet

Matiko said:


> Updated list for ADL Team 2
> 
> (1) Chiku2006
> (2) Cooldude1308
> (3) Marshal
> (4) Darbar1409
> 5) raufafridi2003
> 6) enernet
> 7) RVJ
> 8) SuperDuperMan
> 9)Nagesh
> 10) Matiko
> 11) Tigerfeet


Tomorrow Our gang is going to rock and party hard. ...


----------



## darbar1409

ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:

:amen::amen::amen::amen::amen::amen::amen::amen::amen::amen::amen::amen::amen::amen::amen::amen:



Enernet said:


> Tomorrow Our gang is going to rock and party hard. ...


----------



## trevorpires

Hold on guys! Your turn will come! Just hang in there just a little but more. Team 2 will rock the joint soon.


----------



## trevorpires

darbar1409 said:


> I too hope so.
> Sorry guys but first time in my life I am getting jealous of all you who got their grants.
> 
> I really apologize for such a feeling but I want it at the earliest.
> 
> I am loosing my patience and wont be able to hold myself without grant for this weekend.


Don't worry mate, we understand. Like in the movie 3 Idiots - "Jab dost fail hota hai to bura lagta hai, lekin jab dost 1st aata hai, toh aur bhi bura lagta hai"

Just hang in there!


----------



## trevorpires

ssadiq said:


> Wow congrats to kann2014, parmar, pratheepa, MusaBilal, thanks001, trevorpires, manmvk, Karen, SAMD!!
> 
> All the best to all of us


Thanks man! All the best to u too!


----------



## Matiko

Enernet said:


> Tomorrow Our gang is going to rock and party hard. ...



Yes Enernet! Waiting for tomorrow! Feeling so jittery and restless at the moment.


----------



## mamunvega

how many 190 grants today??


----------



## chiku2006

*Weekend*

Today, we saw the heavy downpour of grants and hopefully DIBP will maintain the same momentum and shower grant on all of us especially ADL team-2 applicants. 

:grouphug:


----------



## nownow

I am waiting like you guys.
But. Just remember, you may have fun with the grant for one day or less. Then you will start to worry about tickets, cash for the first jump, job market ; best time to go, ..... 
The list will never end. Appreciate your felling, take it easy, life is good, god is great. just try to be busy by something else.
All, Have a good day.


----------



## Marshal

chiku2006 said:


> Holy cow we have 11 applications from team 2!!!


Guys its our little boat of 11. 
Im sure we will dock very soon..


----------



## Marshal

nownow said:


> I am waiting like you guys.
> But. Just remember, you may have fun with the grant for one day or less. Then you will start to worry about tickets, cash for the first jump, job market ; best time to go, .....
> The list will never end. Appreciate your felling, take it easy, life is good, god is great. just try to be busy by something else.
> All, Have a good day.


Well the most important achievement nownow is the Grant. Rest all will fall in place.


----------



## chiku2006

*Congrats*

Dear all

Since morning I was on my cellphone and following each and every message, I couldn't concentrate on my work as my phone was buzzing non stop because of messages posted by the fellow members...

I believe I forgot to wish quite a few guys for their grants as I was busy checking my immi account every 2 minutes for my grant message...

I would like to wish all successful candidates a big god bless and wish them all a very happy and prosperous Aussie life.

Cheers guys !!

Chiku


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

sunnyboi said:


> Mate, March end applicants are on tenter hooks to know about CO allocation and you are the first among them. Please include all details in your signature. Tracker sheet shows as 19th March. What is the exact date?


Updated my signature with the correct timelines.


----------



## chiku2006

mamunvega said:


> how many 190 grants today??


I think it is 20 plus if I am not wrong !


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

mathota said:


> Hello,
> 
> We both applied on the same day, may I know what are the other documents he or she requested for?


Just wife's functional English Requirements. I am going to request a letter from her University that her course was in English Medium. Do we know there could be other documents requested by your CO once they request for something.


----------



## Enernet

chiku2006 said:


> Dear all
> 
> Since morning I was on my cellphone and following each and every message, I couldn't concentrate on my work as my phone was buzzing non stop because of messages posted by the fellow members...
> 
> I believe I forgot to wish quite a few guys for their grants as I was busy checking my immi account every 2 minutes for my grant message...
> 
> I would like to wish all successful candidates a big god bless and wish them all a very happy and prosperous Aussie life.
> 
> Cheers guys !!
> 
> Chiku


Hi Chiku,

Me too was doing the same whole day from 9am till now and will continue till we Roar up our grants...


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Matiko said:


> Updated list for ADL Team 2
> 
> (1) Chiku2006
> (2) Cooldude1308
> (3) Marshal
> (4) Darbar1409
> 5) raufafridi2003
> 6) enernet
> 7) RVJ
> 8) SuperDuperMan
> 9)Nagesh
> 10) Matiko
> 11) Tigerfeet


Mine is Adelaide GSM Team 23. Is it the same?


----------



## chiku2006

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Mine is Adelaide GSM Team 23. Is it the same?


Nope


----------



## shaukat

Hi All,
Today morning we got our Grant.Many thanks to Almighty Allah.
I am also grateful to this forum and all its members.

Our time line is:
Visa Lodge: WA SS_190/ 5-Feb-14
CO: Adelaide Team2 FB/ 24-march-14
PCC: 7-Jan-14
Medical: 29-march-14
Grant: 3-July-14.

I wish for the speedy grant of other members, who are waiting patiently.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Can someone please respond to my earlier question. My CO asked for wife's functional English requirements. Is it possible he/she could ask for more documents after I submit or is it safe to assume they have verified everything else?

Also, I was so excited about my CO allocation today that I forgot to congratulate everyone who received their grants today.

Wish you all a great life ahead.


----------



## chiku2006

shaukat said:


> Hi All,
> Today morning we got our Grant.Many thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I am also grateful to this forum and all its members.
> 
> Our time line is:
> Visa Lodge: WA SS_190/ 5-Feb-14
> CO: Adelaide Team2 FB/ 24-march-14
> PCC: 7-Jan-14
> Medical: 29-march-14
> Grant: 3-July-14.
> 
> I wish for the speedy grant of other members, who are waiting patiently.


Congrats Shaukat !!

Glad to know that Team 2 is also giving grants.


----------



## darbar1409

trevorpires said:


> Hold on guys! Your turn will come! Just hang in there just a little but more. Team 2 will rock the joint soon.


Thanks dear, hope your words come true soon.

Congratulations for your grant buddy, its a party time :rockon::rockon::rockon:.


----------



## jestin684

chiku2006 said:


> Was it in February or March? I am trying to figure out that whats the criteria of the grant, is it related to IED or not?


Right now its very hard to figure out.....few criterias might be
1. More points.
2.High availibility of the occupation. Occupation which is available both in SOL & CSOL.
3. Date of state sponsorship/skillselect invitation. 
4. Lodgement date.
5.Special conditions of the applicant.etc etc etc.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

umeshinaz said:


> :boom:
> 
> Friends.... I am so happy to announce....just received my GRANT...cant believe it....
> 
> I had been following up with my CO Brisbane 34 for over 6 months now....she said she will look at the application right away and if can finalize...will do or else inform for documents...
> 
> In 10 mins...she sent me the grant notification....
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help on this forum....I would not have managed to successfully apply on my own without this wonderful bunch of people in this forum...
> 
> Hats off... All the best


Congrats mate.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## rajajessie

shaukat said:


> Hi All,
> Today morning we got our Grant.Many thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I am also grateful to this forum and all its members.
> 
> Our time line is:
> Visa Lodge: WA SS_190/ 5-Feb-14
> CO: Adelaide Team2 FB/ 24-march-14
> PCC: 7-Jan-14
> Medical: 29-march-14
> Grant: 3-July-14.
> 
> I wish for the speedy grant of other members, who are waiting patiently.


Congratulation Shaukat!

And yeah Chiku this the second grant from T2 over this forum today.


----------



## darbar1409

shaukat said:


> Hi All,
> Today morning we got our Grant.Many thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I am also grateful to this forum and all its members.
> 
> Our time line is:
> Visa Lodge: WA SS_190/ 5-Feb-14
> CO: Adelaide Team2 FB/ 24-march-14
> PCC: 7-Jan-14
> Medical: 29-march-14
> Grant: 3-July-14.
> 
> I wish for the speedy grant of other members, who are waiting patiently.


Oh wow congratulation buddy,

Happy to know that you have got same team and CO as mine.


----------



## darbar1409

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Can someone please respond to my earlier question. My CO asked for wife's functional English requirements. Is it possible he/she could ask for more documents after I submit or is it safe to assume they have verified everything else?
> 
> Also, I was so excited about my CO allocation today that I forgot to congratulate everyone who received their grants today.
> 
> Wish you all a great life ahead.


I dont think that they might ask for any further documents yet it is not confirmed buddy.


----------



## manmvk

shaukat said:


> Hi All,
> Today morning we got our Grant.Many thanks to Almighty Allah.


Congratulation and all the very best!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nishant Dundas

hsizan said:


> Thnx all and I wud recommend yo ping ur CO..it works


But how to do that. I have been mailing my CO since long but she never responds

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

Marshal said:


> ADL Team 2 Gang
> 
> (1) Chiku2006
> (2) Cooldude1308
> (3) Marshal
> (4) Darbar1409
> 
> Any more???


ADL Team 2 Gang

(1) Chiku2006
(2) Cooldude1308
(3) Marshal
(4) Darbar1409
(5) Jestin684

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

man111 said:


> Thanks to Allah
> 
> Got my Grant.
> 
> 190 visa offshore
> 
> V SS
> 
> EOI 12th Dec 2013
> 
> Visa Lodged 30th January
> 
> Case officer Team 2 24th March
> 
> Grant- 3rd July
> 
> Thank you for your support friends. CHIKU AND OTHERS BE CONFIDENT.U WILL GET YOUR GRANT VERY SOON.


Team 2.....congrats mate.....hope., hope,.hope,.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## chiku2006

jestin684 said:


> ADL Team 2 Gang
> 
> (1) Chiku2006
> (2) Cooldude1308
> (3) Marshal
> (4) Darbar1409
> (5) Jestin684
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


You have uodated the wrong list, please go back and you will find 11 applicants name and you will be the 12th


----------



## jestin684

rajfirst said:


> Finally my day has arrived folks.... Got my grant just before 10 mins from Adelaide Team 4.


[/QUOTE]

Congrats mate....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

pratheepa said:


> Hi All,
> Yaaaaaaaaaa.........,,Hooooooooooooo......,,,
> My 5 years Australia dream come true now.
> I got my grant today.
> Sub-190, SA ss
> All the best to all of you


Congrats mate....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## lovetosmack

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Can someone please respond to my earlier question. My CO asked for wife's functional English requirements. Is it possible he/she could ask for more documents after I submit or is it safe to assume they have verified everything else?
> 
> Also, I was so excited about my CO allocation today that I forgot to congratulate everyone who received their grants today.
> 
> Wish you all a great life ahead.


What documents did you submit as evidence ? Why didn't you upload them before ?


----------



## jestin684

MusaBilal said:


> Alhamdulillah Visa Granted today


Congrats mate.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## lovetosmack

jestin684: Please congratulate everyone in single post. Every time there is a new post members come here expecting a grant. 

Hope you & others understand & stop flooding the thread with Congrats messages. I understand we all are happy. 

Vital queries & suggestions like koolsmartbuddy's issues are getting lost in between.


----------



## jestin684

thanks001 said:


> finally granted....:rockon:
> timeline
> CODE 234411(GEOLOGIST)
> VISA LODGED 20th feb
> CO-31 March
> grant 3 july
> Team 4 adledia
> Advice-Those who are waiting from long time phone them as i did and got grant within 5 min.
> 
> Good luck to all and really thankful to this forum


Congrats mate.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## nownow

Question please.
As most of you are 190, we are all under two years commitment. Is these two years must tobstart from the first entry?
Or Can I do a month trip to australia during the first year, then come back to complete my commitment later on within five years?

If you know the answer please reply.


----------



## darbar1409

nownow said:


> Question please.
> As most of you are 190, we are all under two years commitment. Is these two years must tobstart from the first entry?
> Or Can I do a month trip to australia during the first year, then come back to complete my commitment later on within five years?
> 
> If you know the answer please reply.


It's a multiple entry commitment.


----------



## jestin684

chiku2006 said:


> I think tomorrow its going to be our day !!


Chiku.....i also think so.....we r very near mate.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## maash

finally ....case officer allocated from Adelaide GSM Team 2....lodged the visa on 14th March 2014.


----------



## darbar1409

maash said:


> finally ....case officer allocated from Adelaide GSM Team 2....lodged the visa on 14th March 2014.


Welcome to the gang buddy, by the way wats ur co initial.


----------



## jestin684

shaukat said:


> Hi All,
> Today morning we got our Grant.Many thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I am also grateful to this forum and all its members.
> 
> Our time line is:
> Visa Lodge: WA SS_190/ 5-Feb-14
> CO: Adelaide Team2 FB/ 24-march-14
> PCC: 7-Jan-14
> Medical: 29-march-14
> Grant: 3-July-14.
> 
> I wish for the speedy grant of other members, who are waiting patiently.


Lucky mate.......congrats. ...

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## nownow

lovetosmack said:


> jestin684: Please congratulate everyone in single post. Every time there is a new post members come here expecting a grant.
> 
> Hope you & others understand & stop flooding the thread with Congrats messages. I understand we all are happy.
> 
> Vital queries & suggestions like koolsmartbuddy's issues are getting lost in between.


Totally agree. Please give a chance for questions and news.


----------



## nownow

darbar1409 said:


> It's a multiple entry commitment.


Can you clarify More please?


----------



## chiku2006

maash said:


> /quote]
> 
> Never ever give CO's full name in the forum. please edit your posting and only mention his / her initials


----------



## darbar1409

remove the post urgently u can not post full name u can just give initials such as LE


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> Never ever give CO's full name in the forum. please edit your posting and only mention his / her initials


hey chiku even you plz edit your post quote


----------



## chiku2006

darbar1409 said:


> hey chiku even you plz edit your post quote


Done


----------



## darbar1409

nownow said:


> Can you clarify More please?


i mean commitment does not ask for continuous 2 years stay it is counted according to the total days spent in your designated area.


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> Done


weldone but Maas missed out the timing i think.


----------



## chiku2006

darbar1409 said:


> i mean commitment does not ask for continuous 2 years stay it is counted according to the total days spent in your designated area.


But it can't be in bits in pieces .. they want you to work in their state so that you can.pay taxes and contribute in its economic growth


----------



## Alnaibii

nownow said:


> Question please.
> As most of you are 190, we are all under two years commitment. Is these two years must tobstart from the first entry?
> Or Can I do a month trip to australia during the first year, then come back to complete my commitment later on within five years?
> 
> If you know the answer please reply.


You can visit to activate the visa. The 2 years period starts from the moment you decide to settle in Au.


----------



## jestin684

lovetosmack said:


> jestin684: Please congratulate everyone in single post. Every time there is a new post members come here expecting a grant.
> 
> Hope you & others understand & stop flooding the thread with Congrats messages. I understand we all are happy.
> 
> Vital queries & suggestions like koolsmartbuddy's issues are getting lost in between.


I was at the hospital whole day and so was not aware of what was going on......came back and was going through each page and congratulating everyone........didnt expect to be so many grants in one day.......I didnt realise I was making people anxious.....sorry about that...........Guys I am very happy for everyone who got their grants today.........precious life changing grant........I have waited for more than 5 long years to lodge my Permanent Residency......I understand the value of PR..... bcoz if u dont have PR....trust me guys, australia is hell......personal experience........lovetosmack I do understand, each and every beep on everyones cell phone, on this forum brings new hopes for people who are anxiously waiting for their grant letter.........I am also anxiously waiting like everyone......Hopefully all of us will sail through .......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## darbar1409

jestin684 said:


> I was at the hospital whole day and so was not aware of what was going on......came back and was going through each page and congratulating everyone........didnt expect to be so many grants in one day.......I didnt realise I was making people anxious.....sorry about that...........Guys I am very happy for everyone who got their grants today.........precious life changing grant........I have waited for more than 5 long years to lodge my Permanent Residency......I understand the value of PR..... bcoz if u dont have PR....trust me guys, australia is hell......personal experience........lovetosmack I do understand, each and every beep on everyones cell phone, on this forum brings new hopes for people who are anxiously waiting for their grant letter.........I am also anxiously waiting like everyone......Hopefully all of us will sail through .......
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


We all respect your feeling buddy just his point was that we shall try to avoid congratulate each of our friend individually at this kind of situation where the grants are coming like flood because in one single day the pages count of forum has jumped almost 40 pages and it was not just a point for you but for all of us and I thank lovetosmack for pointing that out.


----------



## maash

Unable to edit...can u plese help me out


----------



## Happybets

maash said:


> finally ....case officer allocated from Adelaide GSM Team 2....lodged the visa on 14th March 2014.


Hi, how did you know about your Co allocation? Did he ask for more documents? I've lodged on 15 March, hence anxious.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

lovetosmack said:


> What documents did you submit as evidence ? Why didn't you upload them before ?


I submitted all her education degress from schooling to graduation. My agent tells me they need a letter from her university stating that her course was English Medium.


----------



## Welcome_me

maash said:


> finally ....case officer allocated from Adelaide GSM Team 2....lodged the visa on 14th March 2014.


Ohh thats gr8! Did the CO ask u for any documentation? I lodged mine on 13th mar but no CO contact as yet.


----------



## misstatt

How do I access the visa document please? Thanks

IELTS 14/2/14 R8, W7.5, L9, S9: +VE Skills ass 20/2/14: SS 20/2/14 ACK 24/2/14


----------



## lovetosmack

jestin684 said:


> I was at the hospital whole day and so was not aware of what was going on......came back and was going through each page and congratulating everyone........didnt expect to be so many grants in one day.......I didnt realise I was making people anxious.....sorry about that...........Guys I am very happy for everyone who got their grants today.........precious life changing grant........I have waited for more than 5 long years to lodge my Permanent Residency......I understand the value of PR..... bcoz if u dont have PR....trust me guys, australia is hell......personal experience........lovetosmack I do understand, each and every beep on everyones cell phone, on this forum brings new hopes for people who are anxiously waiting for their grant letter.........I am also anxiously waiting like everyone......Hopefully all of us will sail through .......
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Thanks for understanding buddy. I can't believe it is 5 years you started out your journey now. Would you care to share your story with us ?


----------



## lovetosmack

koolsmartbuddy said:


> I submitted all her education degress from schooling to graduation. My agent tells me they need a letter from her university stating that her course was English Medium.


It's well established by now that just the certificates won't suffice for the need. You need to get a certificate on the university's (or college or education institution) letter head in the format below. Get it asap & upload it. I suggest you to try it form the university rather than the college.



> BONAFIDE CERTIFICATE
> 
> This is to certify that ___Name____, bearing University Registration No:______ is a bonafide student of __College/University Name__ for the __Degree/Diploma Program Name__ that commenced from__Year to Year _____.
> 
> It is further certified that the student is/had __pursuing/completed__the __Degree/Diploma Program Name___ course with English as medium of instruction.



Quoting the relevant section for you from the website



> _To prove that you have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:
> 
> completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English
> 
> completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English
> 
> completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English_


----------



## Pame

Hi All,

Congrats to each and every one who got the grant, wish you all the best in Australia. The grants were raining today, unfortunately today not a drop on me. 

I have been in this forum for quite a while, but never seen a day like this where 20 or more grants were given in a single day.

All 190 people waiting should sit tight. Your inbox is going to be blessed soon.

Regards


----------



## shetu ahmed

pratheepa said:


> Even me too applied in Dec- 2013 for SA SS, but still waiting for grant news. I have checked more than 100 times my application progres from 1st July still its showing In progress.




It is very nice to have a mate like you...... i think very few december lodged are left..

all the best
keep in touch....


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

lovetosmack said:


> It's well established by now that just the certificates won't suffice for the need. You need to get a certificate on the university's (or college or education institution) letter head in the format below. Get it asap & upload it. I suggest you to try it form the university rather than the college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting the relevant section for you from the website


LovetoSmack....This is HUGELY helpful. Thanks so much. My other question was will CO ask for any further documentation or do they look at everything and then provide a list of any other documentation required.

Thanks


----------



## blackmarch

shetu ahmed said:


> It is very nice to have a mate like you...... i think very few december lodged are left..
> 
> all the best
> keep in touch....


Im from nov13 ,still waiting for grant.congratulations to all of you .


----------



## lovetosmack

koolsmartbuddy said:


> LovetoSmack....This is HUGELY helpful. Thanks so much. My other question was will CO ask for any further documentation or do they look at everything and then provide a list of any other documentation required.
> 
> Thanks


syed4oz who got grant today also did the same thing. He uploaded the certificate from his wife's university.

Relevant to your wife's functional english this should be enough. Make sure she has studied at least 3 years (as per the website 2 years college education is enough) at whomsoever's institution you are getting it from.

If you are asking if the CO will ask any extra documentation apart from this, no one can tell for sure. Depends on the list of documents you uploaded and differs case-to-case.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

lovetosmack said:


> syed4oz who got grant today also did the same thing. He uploaded the certificate from his wife's university.
> 
> Relevant to your wife's functional english this should be enough. Make sure she has studied at least 3 years (as per the website 2 years college education is enough) at whomsoever's institution you are getting it from.
> 
> If you are asking if the CO will ask any extra documentation apart from this, no one can tell for sure. Depends on the list of documents you uploaded and differs case-to-case.


Ok sounds good. Yeah she has a four year degree course. So we should be fine. Lets hope and pray that is what the CO wants.

Thanks


----------



## lovetosmack

blackmarch said:


> Im from nov13 ,still waiting for grant.congratulations to all of you .


Are you offshore/onshore? Did you get a CO allocated ? What docs did he/she ask for ? What took your application so long ?


----------



## maash

They asked for PCC though we've submitted it already..submitted it again...


----------



## Trijunction

guys can somebody share the email id to write a follow up mail?


----------



## hsizan

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Can someone please respond to my earlier question. My CO asked for wife's functional English requirements. Is it possible he/she could ask for more documents after I submit or is it safe to assume they have verified everything else?
> 
> Also, I was so excited about my CO allocation today that I forgot to congratulate everyone who received their grants today.
> 
> Wish you all a great life ahead.


Usually they ask for documents in one go so hopefully they wont ask for any other doc but chances r still thete


----------



## blackmarch

lovetosmack said:


> Are you offshore/onshore? Did you get a CO allocated ? What docs did he/she ask for ? What took your application so long ?


Im from offshore and the CO was allocated at febuary.Medical result submitted at April and got it clear at May.Recieved the famous delayed email.Hope the grant letter come tomorrow.plan to go first entry on september.


----------



## askmohit

Got my grant, I am sooooooo happy.....  IED 10 Feb 2015. .... If anyone is planning a short trip lets meet up....

Adelaide Team 4


----------



## damiloo

Marshal said:


> ADL Team 2 Gang
> 
> (1) Chiku2006
> (2) Cooldude1308
> (3) Marshal
> (4) Darbar1409
> 
> Any more???


me too from adelaide team 2 CO "JS"


----------



## misstatt

I'd like to look at the spreadsheet if someone can tell me how to access it please


----------



## sk2014

misstatt said:


> I'd like to look at the spreadsheet if someone can tell me how to access it please


http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


----------



## chiku2006

askmohit said:


> Got my grant, I am sooooooo happy.....  IED 10 Feb 2015. .... If anyone is planning a short trip lets meet up....
> 
> Adelaide Team 4


Dude you are the one who started this thread if I am not mistaken. 

Please share your timelines for mobile users like me..


----------



## chiku2006

damiloo said:


> me too from adelaide team 2 CO "JS"


Welcome to the gang, you are number 13 on this forum


----------



## kiranjetti

Wats the number for Dibp can anyone help ... Planning to call them up in the morning


----------



## jestin684

lovetosmack said:


> Thanks for understanding buddy. I can't believe it is 5 years you started out your journey now. Would you care to share your story with us ?


The story starts almost 51/2 years back when I was 24 in 2008.....was working with Johnson & Johnson as a medical rep. No one to guide regarding oz visa application, i decided to go for student visa, to do MBA at university of ballarat, adelaide campus. Main aim of going to oz was to work & get PR. I had my own calculations before going to oz. With a never say die attitude I went to oz......landed in adelaide on the 8th of nov 2008. I never knew what was in store for me. I started my studies. MBA was never a matter of concern. Main concern was the semester fees... $7500 for 1 sem (3 months). Cant work more than 20 hours. To add to my woes, global recession. People were losing their jobs. I lost 10kgs in just one month, from 86 to 76 kgs.....people were even ready to go for odd jobs.....even odd jobs were not available.....jobless for 1 year.....first time in my entire life I came to know what exactly struggle meant......after 6 months I had a chance to change my course to cert 3 commercial cookery($9000 for the course). Cook was in SOL when I changed the course. When I finished the course cook out of Sol,PR dreams shattered. DIAC (DIBP) created a big mess. Lot of us were in a state of shock. Dont know what to do. I only knew how i had paid the fees for my studies, even had to wake up early in the morning at 3 am and walk 11 kms to work, as there was no public transport service at 3am. Nobody was ready to give students a permanent job. If everything was ok , no PR, so rejected. The only visa we could have applied for was subclass 485. Got 485, then the next big thing,changes to skill assessment by TRA, job ready programme. JRP requires full time job....no full time job, no assessment. Took six to seven months to get a full time job. JRP requires one year to get a full skill assessment. Meanwhile got married. Wife was a nurse educator. Did all the permutations and combinations and came to the conclusion that applying for nurse educator is a better option with Cook still out of sol. Started the procedure, to satisfy 60 points, wife required to clear IELTS with 7 in each module. Tried 7 times no luck, meanwhile positive vetassess outcome. The only hurdle was IELTS. My visa was to expire on 12th Jan 2014. My wife cleared OET in dec 2013. Applied for sa ss on 24th dec 2013. Christmas vacation, so ss processing extended by a week. Asked my agent if it was allright if I come back to India and then apply for the visa. He said yes and added that I will be able back in oz in 1.5 month. The another turning point in my life, came back to India and lodged my wifes visa application on the 30th of Jan. With the hope of getting visa with every passing month, lost my permanent job, kept on paying my rent and all other bills every month. Its very hard.........still waiting.....now u guys might understand when I say, I really know the value of getting PR in oz........

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## kiranjetti

jestin684 said:


> The story starts almost 51/2 years back when I was 24 in 2008.....was working with Johnson & Johnson as a medical rep. No one to guide regarding oz visa application, i decided to go for student visa, to do MBA at university of ballarat, adelaide campus. Main aim of going to oz was to work & get PR. I had my own calculations before going to oz. With a never say die attitude I went to oz......landed in adelaide on the 8th of nov 2008. I never knew what was in store for me. I started my studies. MBA was never a matter of concern. Main concern was the semester fees... $7500 for 1 sem (3 months). Cant work more than 20 hours. To add to my woes, global recession. People were losing their jobs. I lost 10kgs in just one month, from 86 to 76 kgs.....people were even ready to go for odd jobs.....even odd jobs were not available.....jobless for 1 year.....first time in my entire life I came to know what exactly struggle meant......after 6 months I had a chance to change my course to cert 3 commercial cookery($9000 for the course). Cook was in SOL when I changed the course. When I finished the course cook out of Sol,PR dreams shattered. DIAC (DIBP) created a big mess. Lot of us were in a state of shock. Dont know what to do. I only knew how i had paid the fees for my studies, even had to wake up early in the morning at 3 am and walk 11 kms to work, as there was no public transport service at 3am. Nobody was ready to give students a permanent job. If everything was ok , no PR, so rejected. The only visa we could have applied for was subclass 485. Got 485, then the next big thing,changes to skill assessment by TRA, job ready programme. JRP requires full time job....no full time job, no assessment. Took six to seven months to get a full time job. JRP requires one year to get a full skill assessment. Meanwhile got married. Wife was a nurse educator. Did all the permutations and combinations and came to the conclusion that applying for nurse educator is a better option with Cook still out of sol. Started the procedure, to satisfy 60 points, wife required to clear IELTS with 7 in each module. Tried 7 times no luck, meanwhile positive vetassess outcome. The only hurdle was IELTS. My visa was to expire on 12th Jan 2014. My wife cleared OET in dec 2013. Applied for sa ss on 24th dec 2013. Christmas vacation, so ss processing extended by a week. Asked my agent if it was allright if I come back to India and then apply for the visa. He said yes and added that I will be able back in oz in 1.5 month. The another turning point in my life, came back to India and lodged my wifes visa application on the 30th of Jan. With the hope of getting visa with every passing month, lost my permanent job, kept on paying my rent and all other bills every month. Its very hard.........still waiting.....now u guys might understand when I say, I really know the value of getting PR in oz........ SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Wow that's amazing wat you gone through ... Hats of buddy and all the very best for your future I'm sure nuthing can come in your way now ...


----------



## Happybets

kiranjetti said:


> Wats the number for Dibp can anyone help ... Planning to call them up in the morning


00611300364613 from India


----------



## Happybets

kiranjetti said:


> Wow that's amazing wat you gone through ... Hats of buddy and all the very best for your future I'm sure nuthing can come in your way now ...


Amazing buddy.. ur grant is around the corner.


----------



## darbar1409

jestin684 said:


> The story starts almost 51/2 years back when I was 24 in 2008.....was working with Johnson & Johnson as a medical rep. No one to guide regarding oz visa application, i decided to go for student visa, to do MBA at university of ballarat, adelaide campus. Main aim of going to oz was to work & get PR. I had my own calculations before going to oz. With a never say die attitude I went to oz......landed in adelaide on the 8th of nov 2008. I never knew what was in store for me. I started my studies. MBA was never a matter of concern. Main concern was the semester fees... $7500 for 1 sem (3 months). Cant work more than 20 hours. To add to my woes, global recession. People were losing their jobs. I lost 10kgs in just one month, from 86 to 76 kgs.....people were even ready to go for odd jobs.....even odd jobs were not available.....jobless for 1 year.....first time in my entire life I came to know what exactly struggle meant......after 6 months I had a chance to change my course to cert 3 commercial cookery($9000 for the course). Cook was in SOL when I changed the course. When I finished the course cook out of Sol,PR dreams shattered. DIAC (DIBP) created a big mess. Lot of us were in a state of shock. Dont know what to do. I only knew how i had paid the fees for my studies, even had to wake up early in the morning at 3 am and walk 11 kms to work, as there was no public transport service at 3am. Nobody was ready to give students a permanent job. If everything was ok , no PR, so rejected. The only visa we could have applied for was subclass 485. Got 485, then the next big thing,changes to skill assessment by TRA, job ready programme. JRP requires full time job....no full time job, no assessment. Took six to seven months to get a full time job. JRP requires one year to get a full skill assessment. Meanwhile got married. Wife was a nurse educator. Did all the permutations and combinations and came to the conclusion that applying for nurse educator is a better option with Cook still out of sol. Started the procedure, to satisfy 60 points, wife required to clear IELTS with 7 in each module. Tried 7 times no luck, meanwhile positive vetassess outcome. The only hurdle was IELTS. My visa was to expire on 12th Jan 2014. My wife cleared OET in dec 2013. Applied for sa ss on 24th dec 2013. Christmas vacation, so ss processing extended by a week. Asked my agent if it was allright if I come back to India and then apply for the visa. He said yes and added that I will be able back in oz in 1.5 month. The another turning point in my life, came back to India and lodged my wifes visa application on the 30th of Jan. With the hope of getting visa with every passing month, lost my permanent job, kept on paying my rent and all other bills every month. Its very hard.........still waiting.....now u guys might understand when I say, I really know the value of getting PR in oz........
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


i salute your determination,
Destiny shall reward you well.


----------



## Teji125

jestin684 said:


> The story starts almost 51/2 years back when I was 24 in 2008.....was working with Johnson & Johnson as a medical rep. No one to guide regarding oz visa application, i decided to go for student visa, to do MBA at university of ballarat, adelaide campus. Main aim of going to oz was to work & get PR. I had my own calculations before going to oz. With a never say die attitude I went to oz......landed in adelaide on the 8th of nov 2008. I never knew what was in store for me. I started my studies. MBA was never a matter of concern. Main concern was the semester fees... $7500 for 1 sem (3 months). Cant work more than 20 hours. To add to my woes, global recession. People were losing their jobs. I lost 10kgs in just one month, from 86 to 76 kgs.....people were even ready to go for odd jobs.....even odd jobs were not available.....jobless for 1 year.....first time in my entire life I came to know what exactly struggle meant......after 6 months I had a chance to change my course to cert 3 commercial cookery($9000 for the course). Cook was in SOL when I changed the course. When I finished the course cook out of Sol,PR dreams shattered. DIAC (DIBP) created a big mess. Lot of us were in a state of shock. Dont know what to do. I only knew how i had paid the fees for my studies, even had to wake up early in the morning at 3 am and walk 11 kms to work, as there was no public transport service at 3am. Nobody was ready to give students a permanent job. If everything was ok , no PR, so rejected. The only visa we could have applied for was subclass 485. Got 485, then the next big thing,changes to skill assessment by TRA, job ready programme. JRP requires full time job....no full time job, no assessment. Took six to seven months to get a full time job. JRP requires one year to get a full skill assessment. Meanwhile got married. Wife was a nurse educator. Did all the permutations and combinations and came to the conclusion that applying for nurse educator is a better option with Cook still out of sol. Started the procedure, to satisfy 60 points, wife required to clear IELTS with 7 in each module. Tried 7 times no luck, meanwhile positive vetassess outcome. The only hurdle was IELTS. My visa was to expire on 12th Jan 2014. My wife cleared OET in dec 2013. Applied for sa ss on 24th dec 2013. Christmas vacation, so ss processing extended by a week. Asked my agent if it was allright if I come back to India and then apply for the visa. He said yes and added that I will be able back in oz in 1.5 month. The another turning point in my life, came back to India and lodged my wifes visa application on the 30th of Jan. With the hope of getting visa with every passing month, lost my permanent job, kept on paying my rent and all other bills every month. Its very hard.........still waiting.....now u guys might understand when I say, I really know the value of getting PR in oz........
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


I feel for you. I have had a very similar experience. My journey in Australia started off on 22/09/2005 when getting PR was a piece of cake. And yet here I am still waiting for a grant!! Story of my life! Some people take it for granted. But some really have to slog all the way......


----------



## manmvk

askmohit said:


> Got my grant, I am sooooooo happy.....  IED 10 Feb 2015. .... If anyone is planning a short trip lets meet up....
> 
> Adelaide Team 4


Congratulation!!! Wish you all the very best....


----------



## gyan

Really inspiring story Jestin...congrats on your grant..


----------



## nownow

koolsmartbuddy said:


> LovetoSmack....This is HUGELY helpful. Thanks so much. My other question was will CO ask for any further documentation or do they look at everything and then provide a list of any other documentation required.
> 
> Thanks


As far as I know, IELTS 4.5 IS A PROOF OF FUNCTIONAL ENGLISH.


----------



## sunnyboi

maash said:


> finally ....case officer allocated from Adelaide GSM Team 2....lodged the visa on 14th March 2014.


Saar, can you please putting details in signature? Please.......


----------



## Marshal

jestin684 said:


> The story starts almost 51/2 years back when I was 24 in 2008.....was working with Johnson & Johnson as a medical rep. No one to guide regarding oz visa application, i decided to go for student visa, to do MBA at university of ballarat, adelaide campus. Main aim of going to oz was to work & get PR. I had my own calculations before going to oz. With a never say die attitude I went to oz......landed in adelaide on the 8th of nov 2008. I never knew what was in store for me. I started my studies. MBA was never a matter of concern. Main concern was the semester fees... $7500 for 1 sem (3 months). Cant work more than 20 hours. To add to my woes, global recession. People were losing their jobs. I lost 10kgs in just one month, from 86 to 76 kgs.....people were even ready to go for odd jobs.....even odd jobs were not available.....jobless for 1 year.....first time in my entire life I came to know what exactly struggle meant......after 6 months I had a chance to change my course to cert 3 commercial cookery($9000 for the course). Cook was in SOL when I changed the course. When I finished the course cook out of Sol,PR dreams shattered. DIAC (DIBP) created a big mess. Lot of us were in a state of shock. Dont know what to do. I only knew how i had paid the fees for my studies, even had to wake up early in the morning at 3 am and walk 11 kms to work, as there was no public transport service at 3am. Nobody was ready to give students a permanent job. If everything was ok , no PR, so rejected. The only visa we could have applied for was subclass 485. Got 485, then the next big thing,changes to skill assessment by TRA, job ready programme. JRP requires full time job....no full time job, no assessment. Took six to seven months to get a full time job. JRP requires one year to get a full skill assessment. Meanwhile got married. Wife was a nurse educator. Did all the permutations and combinations and came to the conclusion that applying for nurse educator is a better option with Cook still out of sol. Started the procedure, to satisfy 60 points, wife required to clear IELTS with 7 in each module. Tried 7 times no luck, meanwhile positive vetassess outcome. The only hurdle was IELTS. My visa was to expire on 12th Jan 2014. My wife cleared OET in dec 2013. Applied for sa ss on 24th dec 2013. Christmas vacation, so ss processing extended by a week. Asked my agent if it was allright if I come back to India and then apply for the visa. He said yes and added that I will be able back in oz in 1.5 month. The another turning point in my life, came back to India and lodged my wifes visa application on the 30th of Jan. With the hope of getting visa with every passing month, lost my permanent job, kept on paying my rent and all other bills every month. Its very hard.........still waiting.....now u guys might understand when I say, I really know the value of getting PR in oz........
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


You are very determined my friend. I am sure you will get your Grant soon. I hope we all can learn something from your story.


----------



## sunnyboi

jestin684 said:


> The story starts almost 51/2 years back when I was 24 in 2008.....


Wow!!! That's a long, long wait Jestin. When most of them are trying to move to countries like US, UK and Germany, what made you to be persistent with Australia? Even when I had thought about Australia 3 years back, I didn't give too much thought to the whole process and getting a job there. 

Only after I heard few good stories about people settling well in Australia did I take this seriously. Hats off to your effort and persistence. A LOT of hardwork has gone into this and sometimes it's just been bad timing. I'm pretty sure you will get your grant soon enough and have a good life in Oz. All the very best! 

On a lighter vein, you can tell your kids and grandkids, "Main padhne keliye dus kilometer paidal chalna padthatha"(I had to walk 10 kms to study) (For folks from other countries, this is a standard line which most of us kids have heard from our parents and grandparents )


----------



## mamunvega

I just hope to get drenched in this Grant Shower !! 


.


----------



## kiranjetti

Good night guys hope to hear some good news tommirow .. Sleep tight


----------



## Qalandar786

Hi guys, salam to all. Received the 'golden email' today  Alhamdulillah

:rockon::first::roll::dance:

Wish all the awaiting expats best of luck


----------



## sunnyboi

Qalandar786 said:


> Hi guys, salam to all. Received the 'golden email' today  Alhamdulillah


Qalandar, special thanks for signing up to say that you got your grant. Really appreciate it  can you please give us your time line, like how you see in most of our signatures? Thanks!


----------



## VidyaS

Qalandar786 said:


> Hi guys, salam to all. Received the 'golden email' today  Alhamdulillah
> 
> :rockon::first::roll::dance:
> 
> Wish all the awaiting expats best of luck


Congrats Dear Friend. Wish you a fantastic Oz life. Please share your timelines.


----------



## Qalandar786

sunnyboi said:


> Qalandar, special thanks for signing up to say that you got your grant. Really appreciate it  can you please give us your time line, like how you see in most of our signatures? Thanks!



Sure dear:

Assessment Recvd: +ve 20th Nov 2013 | SS Applied: 15th Dec 2013 | Invitation: 31st Jan 2014 | App lodged: 10th Feb 2014 | All docs front loaded | CO Alloc: 25th March | Additional Docs Requested - Submitted 5th April | Delay Email 25th April 2014 | Grant: 3rd July 2014 :clap2:


----------



## sunnyboi

Qalandar786 said:


> Sure dear:
> 
> Assessment Recvd: +ve 20th Nov 2013 | SS Applied: 15th Dec 2013 | Invitation: 31st Jan 2014 | App lodged: 10th Feb 2014 | All docs front loaded | CO Alloc: 25th March | Additional Docs Requested - Submitted 5th April | Delay Email 25th April 2014 | Grant: 3rd July 2014 :clap2:


Great! What's your occupation? Which state are you moving to?


----------



## Marshal

Matiko said:


> Updated list for ADL Team 2
> 
> (1) Chiku2006
> (2) Cooldude1308
> (3) Marshal
> (4) Darbar1409
> 5) raufafridi2003
> 6) enernet
> 7) RVJ
> 8) SuperDuperMan
> 9)Nagesh
> 10) Matiko
> 11) Tigerfeet
> 12) Jestin685


Good night everyone. 
May you have a blessed day tomorrow.


----------



## tigerfeet

Marshal said:


> Good night everyone.
> May you have a blessed day tomorrow.


AMEN TO THAT !:music:


----------



## LynneHardaker

tigerfeet said:


> AMEN TO THAT !:music:


 👍 nearly opening time in Oz


----------



## eddieb7

darbar1409 said:


> me too having team 2 CO FB


We've got Team 2, FB as well. Application Lodged 31st Jan.


----------



## immigbird

Dear all,
I wish to thank all the members of this magnificent forum, you are all helpful and intelligent people who indeed deserve a better future.
I pray you all succeed and achieve your long waited grants as soon as possible.
I just want to share my timeline, although I have applied for 190 visa only recently, however, I thought this information might help other fellow applicants.

(Offshore applicant, visa subclass 190).

IElTS score L9, R9, W7.5, S7.5 December 2012.
VETASSESS applied December 2013, +ve assessment April 2014.
SS and Visa invitation May 2014.
Visa application paid, documents & PCC loaded 6th June 2014.
Medicals 15th June 2014.
Grant: ............

Wish you all fellow applicants prosperity and best of luck.


----------



## eddieb7

Originally Posted by Matiko View Post
Updated list for ADL Team 2

(1) Chiku2006
(2) Cooldude1308
(3) Marshal
(4) Darbar1409
5) raufafridi2003
6) enernet
7) RVJ
8) SuperDuperMan
9)Nagesh
10) Matiko
11) Tigerfeet
12) Jestin685
13) Eddieb7


----------



## maash

add me too in team 2 adelaide GSM


----------



## samdam

maash said:


> add me too in team 2 adelaide GSM


Anybody from team 34 dec 13 January14 still waiting for their grants?


----------



## maash

My timeline is as follows:

Occupation Code:223111
Skills A VETASSES +ve: 8/10/2013
ACT nomination applied/received: 28/11/2013 // 4/2/2014
Medical: 31/12/2013
VISA applied: 14/3/2014
PCC: 28/3/2014
CO assigned: 3/7/2014 Team 2 Adelaide GSM
VISA grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ayyaram

*Received 489 Visa Grant*

*Education:* Bachelor of Engineering (Mechanical Engineering).
*Age:* 40
*Experience:* 17+ yrs of IT experience, of which the last 14 yrs in USA, of which the last 10 yrs in the nominated occupation.
*Nominated Occupation:* 261111 - ICT Business Analyst.

08/Apr/2013 - Submitted IELTS application.
30/Apr/2013 - Submitted ACS skills assessment application.
08/Jun/2013 - Wrote IELTS examination.
19/Jun/2013 - Received IELTS test report - Score 7 (S8.5, W7.5, R8.5, L8).
26/Jul/2013 - Received ACS communication - (Regular Skills Assessment failed as my qualification is Bachelors in Mechanical Engineering, been asked to do RPL).
11/Aug/2013 - Submitted ACS RPL application.
15/Aug/2013 - Received ACS skills assessment report- (10 yrs of Business Analyst experience but, because of RPL 6 yrs has been substituted for education).
16/Aug/2013 - Submitted EOI application (Opted for 190). 60 SkillSelect points for subclass 190.
19/Aug/2013 - Submitted 190 NT sponsorship application.
25/Aug/2013 - Received email from Skilled Migration, NT - Unable to nominate as DIC (Department of Immigration and Citizenship) has placed limitation on this occupation.
26/Nov/2013 - Sent email - Enquired status of 190 application with Skilled Migration, NT.
02/Dec/2013 - Skilled Migration, NT responded to my status enquiry. Looks like they lost my application and I've been asked to resubmit application for subclass 190 sponsorship.
03/Dec/2013 - Resubmitted 190 NT sponsorship application.
09/Dec/2013 - Acknowledgement received for 190 NT sponsorship application. 
09/Dec/2013 - 190 NT sponsorship application unsuccessful. Skilled Migration, NT gave an option to me to go for 489 sponsorship.
16/Dec/2013 - Enquired Skilled Migration, NT why my 190 application was unsuccessful.
16/Dec/2013 - Skilled Migration, NT told me that I need to demonstrate I have a strong job prospect to get 190 sponsorship.
17/Dec/2013 - Enquired Skilled Migration, NT - Will I get 190 NT sponsorship if, I secure a job?
17/Dec/2013 - Skilled Migration, NT now told me they cannot sponsor 190 or 489 as the requirements are similar for both. So, even if I secure a job I will not get sponsorship for 190 or 489.
17/Dec/2013 - Updated EOI application and opted for 489 subclass too.
17/Dec/2013 - Fearing my 489 invitation will be revoked I applied for 489 NT sponsorship with some questions.
17/Dec/2013 - A senior officer from Skilled Migration, NT responded saying they stoped sponsoring 190 for overseas candidates.
22/Dec/2013 - As I asked some questions with my original 489 sponsorship application my application was not processed. So, I resubmitted my 489 NT sponsorship application.
23/Dec/2013 - Skilled Migration, NT asked me to resubmit the 489 sponsorship application as they could not locate mine.
23/Dec/2013 - Again I resubmitted 489 sponsorship application.
24/Dec/2013 - Invited by Skilled Migration, NT to apply for 489.
10/Jan/2014 - Applied and Received US Police Clearance Certificate from the local police in USA.
13/Jan/2014 - Applied for Criminal History Summary checks with FBI.
01/Feb/2014 - Applied and Received Indian Police Clearance Certificate for my wife from Indian Passport Office.
14/Feb/2014 - Applied and Received US Police Clearance Certificate for my wife from the local police in USA.
14/Feb/2014 - Submitted 489 visa application.
20/Feb/2014 - Received FBI Criminal History Summary and updated 489 application with this info.
07/Mar/2014 - Went for health assessment (medicals).
28/Mar/2014 - Clinc forwarded health assessment reports to Dept of Immigration.
31/Mar/2014 - Received Migration Programme planning level, visa delay email from case officer from Adelaide, GSM Team 4.
02/Apr/2014 - Dept of Immigration confirmed they received all health assessment report and told me they received all required docs from me.
02/Jul/2014 - Enquired for an update on timeframe for finalizing my 489 application.
03/Jul/2014 - Received 489 visa grant notice. Adelaide GSM team 2 (not the original team 4) issued visa grant.

I wish good luck for all in the queue and happy to provide any help on visa process.

Thanks!

Ayyaram


----------



## Cooldude1308

darbar1409 said:


> Yes guys I think we shall wait for tomorrow and if we need to wait further than lets bang on their mails and phones, atlast how come they sleep in peace when we are crying with the pain of waits.


Absolutely agree with you bro!!!


----------



## blackmarch

Good morning ,today is the last working day of the week.God bless with more grants.
Cheeeeers


----------



## Ravi1

*Please advise*

To all the seniors in this forum. I would like to hear a suggestion. I am in a situation where it seems to be a road block. Request you to review the case and advise. My educational qualification is non IT which is Bsc but working in an IT firm system administrator (262113).

I have done processing myself however I am skeptical going ahead with EOI as ACS has considered only 1yrs of my experience out of 10yrs which would bring my job experience points to zero. Could some one please review the below points and advise if I can continue my processing ? or should I apply for skill assessment again under a different job code?

Projected points:
Age- 30
IELTS-10
Education-15
Job experience -0 (As ACS is considering only 1yr of over all experience)
*State sponsership-5 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## immigbird

Ravi1 said:


> To all the seniors in this forum. I would like to hear a suggestion. I am in a situation where it seems to be a road block. Request you to review the case and advise. My educational qualification is non IT which is Bsc but working in an IT firm system administrator (262113).
> 
> I have done processing myself however I am skeptical going ahead with EOI as ACS has considered only 1yrs of my experience out of 10yrs which would bring my job experience points to zero. Could some one please review the below points and advise if I can continue my processing ? or should I apply for skill assessment again under a different job code?
> 
> Projected points:
> Age- 30
> IELTS-10
> Education-15
> Job experience -0 (As ACS is considering only 1yr of over all experience)
> *State sponsership-5 :fingerscrossed:


As long as the sum of your points is 60 no problem, I think you should go on with your EOI as soon as possible as they r decreasing nominations and visas this year.


----------



## ayyaram

ACS Vs Dept. of Immigration on Experience for non-ICT degree holders:

I don't know exactly how your case will be handled by a case officer. According to ACS you may have 1 yrs of experience however, the case officer may consider/include your entire 10 yrs of experience or may go with the ACS report and just consider 1 yr of experience only. I guess it depends upon the case officer and the rules seems to be grey. In my case it was positive to me ACS substituted 6 yrs of experience for ICT education however, the case officer included all of my experience. Prior to applying I asked the same question as yours to ACS (how many years of experience should I post in EOI - Original or Original - 6 and ACS told me to talk with DIBP and I didn't get a clear answer on this.

My opinion is if, your experience is well documented, clear, solid and closely relevant to the nominated occupation the case officer will include all of your experience and I believe this is applicable for ICT profession only. This is just my opinion.


----------



## samdam

Any grants thus far?


----------



## immigbird

ayyaram said:


> ACS Vs Dept. of Immigration on Experience for non-ICT degree holders:
> 
> I don't know exactly how your case will be handled by a case officer. According to ACS you may have 1 yrs of experience however, the case officer may consider/include your entire 10 yrs of experience or may go with the ACS report and just consider 1 yr of experience only. I guess it depends upon the case officer and the rules seems to be grey. In my case it was positive to me ACS substituted 6 yrs of experience for ICT education however, the case officer included all of my experience. Prior to applying I asked the same question as yours to ACS (how many years of experience should I post in EOI - Original or Original - 6 and ACS told me to talk with DIBP and I didn't get a clear answer on this.
> 
> My opinion is if, your experience is well documented, clear, solid and closely relevant to the nominated occupation the case officer will include all of your experience and I believe this is applicable for ICT profession only. This is just my opinion.


Why take the risk of being rejectes for overclaiming points when you already can claim 1 year and get 60 points ? No gain but only risk.


----------



## ayyaram

immigbird said:


> Why take the risk of being rejectes for overclaiming points when you already can claim 1 year and get 60 points ? No gain but only risk.



I won't consider this as over claiming as long as you have legitimate numbers of years of experience in the nominated field. But it is up to you to consider it as a risk or not. Instead of speculating you can talk to Dept of Immigration support folks on this.

Good Luck!

Ayyaram


----------



## gyan

*Long wait*

This wait is killing. I have lodged my application on 16 Jan for subclass 190 with NSW. Praying to receive grant soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## damiloo

eddieb7 said:


> Originally Posted by Matiko View Post
> Updated list for ADL Team 2
> 
> (1) Chiku2006
> (2) Cooldude1308
> (3) Marshal
> (4) Darbar1409
> 5) raufafridi2003
> 6) enernet
> 7) RVJ
> 8) SuperDuperMan
> 9)Nagesh
> 10) Matiko
> 11) Tigerfeet
> 12) Jestin685
> 13) Eddieb7


14) Damilloo


----------



## 'HM'

are the grants being given to the people who already have an allocated CO (march 1st week and early ones) or are there any new COs' being allocated?
mine's 10th April visa lodge, no CO... anyone???


----------



## samdam

gyan said:


> This wait is killing. I have lodged my application on 16 Jan for subclass 190 with NSW. Praying to receive grant soon. :fingerscrossed:


Same here dude which team which state and what anzco for you, I'm waiting since 27 Dec 2013


----------



## gkvithia

I wouldn't over claim points for subclass 190, its pointless. Once you hit 60 the invite is guaranteed when a state nominates you. 

Getting over 60 pts for Visa 190 does not make your invitation faster. So don't over claim and get in trouble. 

Unlike subclass 189 where invitations are based on higher points.


----------



## Cooldude1308

ADL T02 mates....here's something to freshen you all up.....

I have finally recieved my grant today .... the rush of blood through my veins is killing me. Maybe a chilled beer would help !!!! 

I will post my entire timeline shortly. I applied on 26th Feb. Intials SB


----------



## chiku2006

Cooldude1308 said:


> ADL T02 mates....here's something to freshen you all up.....
> 
> I have finally recieved my grant today .... the rush of blood through my veins is killing me. Maybe a chilled beer would help !!!!
> 
> I will post my entire timeline shortly. I applied on 26th Feb. Intials SB


Oh wow awesome news, first thing in the morning. 

Have a blast mate! 

Please share your timelines for mobile users like me. .


----------



## SAMD_Oz

samdam said:


> Same here dude which team which state and what anzco for you, I'm waiting since 27 Dec 2013


Sam:

You will get yours by today... Cheer-up buddy!


----------



## kiranjetti

guys guys guys :director::director::director:

got the golden email

spoke to the case officer in the morning and had the email in 5 mins

the lady was so supportive and understanding i could not believe this was so easy

love you all for the support and advice, the wait has been very demanding one and its great now that its come to an end

parents are off to the temple and I'm off to get a party organised 

its time to party now :yo::yo::yo:


----------



## chiku2006

kiranjetti said:


> guys guys guys :director::director::director:
> 
> got the golden email
> 
> spoke to the case officer in the morning and had the email in 5 mins
> 
> the lady was so supportive and understanding i could not believe this was so easy
> 
> love you all for the support and advice, the wait has been very demanding one and its great now that its come to an end
> 
> parents are off to the temple and I'm off to get a party organised
> 
> its time to party now :yo::yo::yo:


Oh wow, all the best mate !!!

Cheers !!


----------



## pjs

All,
I got my PCC done in Nov 2013 (expecting to get an invite at that time, but no luck). Got invite only on Apr 2014 and did my medicals on May 2014 and uploaded results in Jun 2014.

Now, can anyone tell me how the IED will be determined? Considering my Visa lodgement date, I am thinking I wouldn't be getting the grant any sooner than Aug and if I am given IED as Nov 2014, then it will be very difficult for me to enter Aus within that time frame. (haven't got the grant yet, but just curious to know about this IED date)

Thanks!


----------



## sajandeep

*congrats kiran*



kiranjetti said:


> guys guys guys :director::director::director:
> 
> got the golden email
> 
> spoke to the case officer in the morning and had the email in 5 mins
> 
> the lady was so supportive and understanding i could not believe this was so easy
> 
> love you all for the support and advice, the wait has been very demanding one and its great now that its come to an end
> 
> parents are off to the temple and I'm off to get a party organised
> 
> its time to party now :yo::yo::yo:


offfooo Congrats kirrraaaan 
So happy for you, when are you back in hyd?
party time in the bakery huh... cheers


----------



## raufafridi2003

Cooldude1308 said:


> ADL T02 mates....here's something to freshen you all up.....
> 
> I have finally recieved my grant today .... the rush of blood through my veins is killing me. Maybe a chilled beer would help !!!!
> 
> I will post my entire timeline shortly. I applied on 26th Feb. Intials SB


Congratulation cooldude...I think my loud shout worked out well because I just passed the 55 curry street Adelaide roaring and shouting and was saying...wake up team 2!!!!


----------



## raufafridi2003

kiranjetti said:


> guys guys guys :director::director::director:
> 
> got the golden email
> 
> spoke to the case officer in the morning and had the email in 5 mins
> 
> the lady was so supportive and understanding i could not believe this was so easy
> 
> love you all for the support and advice, the wait has been very demanding one and its great now that its come to an end
> 
> parents are off to the temple and I'm off to get a party organised
> 
> its time to party now :yo::yo::yo:


Many many congratulations kiranjetti. Stay blessed and pray for us too


----------



## kiranjetti

sajandeep said:


> offfooo Congrats kirrraaaan
> So happy for you, when are you back in hyd?
> party time in the bakery huh... cheers



will return on the 1st of aug

yaaa time to party thanks r u a chef too


----------



## kiranjetti

chiku2006 said:


> Oh wow, all the best mate !!!
> 
> Cheers !!


thanks chiku

i suggest if you have any emails from the co look for a contact number below

i called them and it was done in 5 mins
...


----------



## chiku2006

kiranjetti said:


> thanks chiku
> 
> i suggest if you have any emails from the co look for a contact number below
> 
> i called them and it was done in 5 mins
> ...


I had checked my email and didn't find any number...


----------



## sajandeep

kiranjetti said:


> will return on the 1st of aug
> 
> yaaa time to party thanks r u a chef too


kiran its shabri....


----------



## kiranjetti

sajandeep said:


> kiran its shabri....



ori neee aaa peru endi bey .....


----------



## Enernet

chiku2006 said:


> I had checked my email and didn't find any number...


Chiku2006, 

We will burst out of grant in few hours time. 
Keep the momentum ready. ...

I applied through agent I didn't create my immi account.

Once you roar up I will create mine...


----------



## rajajessie

kiranjetti said:


> guys guys guys :director::director::director:
> 
> got the golden email
> 
> spoke to the case officer in the morning and had the email in 5 mins
> 
> the lady was so supportive and understanding i could not believe this was so easy
> 
> love you all for the support and advice, the wait has been very demanding one and its great now that its come to an end
> 
> parents are off to the temple and I'm off to get a party organised
> 
> its time to party now :yo::yo::yo:


Congrats dear!
May I know your CO team & initials?
Thanks


----------



## Happybets

By the grace of Jesus, my son, my husband and myself have been granted our visa. So very happy, can't explain.
Thanks to all you lovely people who helped calm my nerves. No form 80 was uploaded. It was a direct grant. 
190 offshore
Visa lodged 15 March 14
Co LG team 8 adelaide. 
All the best to those waiting. Your visas will come soon. God bless.


----------



## kiranjetti

rajajessie said:


> Congrats dear!
> May I know your CO team & initials?
> Thanks


thanks rajajessie

team brisbane initially it was kd then it was handled by team brisbane


----------



## rajajessie

kiranjetti said:


> thanks rajajessie
> 
> team brisbane initially it was kd then it was handled by team brisbane


Same as mine KD!
Should i ring them ?
Problem is the number in my email appears to be local AU number.
What to do? Any suggestions


----------



## McJim

Happybets said:


> By the grace of Jesus, my son, my husband and myself have been granted our visa. So very happy, can't explain.
> Thanks to all you lovely people who helped calm my nerves. No form 80 was uploaded. It was a direct grant.
> 190 offshore
> Visa lodged 15 March 14
> Co LG team 8 adelaide.
> All the best to those waiting. Your visas will come soon. God bless.


Congratulation on visa grant for your family! Did your co ask for Form 80, anyway?


----------



## kiranjetti

rajajessie said:


> Same as mine KD!
> Should i ring them ?
> Problem is the number in my email appears to be local AU number.
> What to do? Any suggestions



i think better

call them i did the same i called the number on the email reply

all the best


----------



## chiku2006

Enernet said:


> Chiku2006,
> 
> We will burst out of grant in few hours time.
> Keep the momentum ready. ...
> 
> I applied through agent I didn't create my immi account.
> 
> Once you roar up I will create mine...


Even I have applied through an agent but they had shared details of the immi account..


----------



## chiku2006

Happybets said:


> By the grace of Jesus, my son, my husband and myself have been granted our visa. So very happy, can't explain.
> Thanks to all you lovely people who helped calm my nerves. No form 80 was uploaded. It was a direct grant.
> 190 offshore
> Visa lodged 15 March 14
> Co LG team 8 adelaide.
> All the best to those waiting. Your visas will come soon. God bless.


Oh wow, congrats for the direct grant. ..

A big God bless to you and your family!!


----------



## mathota

:lalala:


Happybets said:


> By the grace of Jesus, my son, my husband and myself have been granted our visa. So very happy, can't explain.
> Thanks to all you lovely people who helped calm my nerves. No form 80 was uploaded. It was a direct grant.
> 190 offshore
> Visa lodged 15 March 14
> Co LG team 8 adelaide.
> All the best to those waiting. Your visas will come soon. God bless.


Congratulations Happybets, can you please share your skillset as well?


----------



## Happybets

McJim said:


> Congratulation on visa grant for your family! Did your co ask for Form 80, anyway?


No documents were asked from me. Nor did I upload f80 or f1221. It was a direct grant.


----------



## jestin684

sunnyboi said:


> Wow!!! That's a long, long wait Jestin. When most of them are trying to move to countries like US, UK and Germany, what made you to be persistent with Australia? Even when I had thought about Australia 3 years back, I didn't give too much thought to the whole process and getting a job there.
> 
> Only after I heard few good stories about people settling well in Australia did I take this seriously. Hats off to your effort and persistence. A LOT of hardwork has gone into this and sometimes it's just been bad timing. I'm pretty sure you will get your grant soon enough and have a good life in Oz. All the very best!
> 
> On a lighter vein, you can tell your kids and grandkids, "Main padhne keliye dus kilometer paidal chalna padthatha"(I had to walk 10 kms to study) (For folks from other countries, this is a standard line which most of us kids have heard from our parents and grandparents )


Australian job market is one of the best markets in the world. More benefits from the gov for pr and citizens. Moreover with just 2 crore people and 2.3 times bigger in size than India, there is a fair amount of good opportunities to make ur career over there. When people think of going overseas, first preference goes to UK, US & Canada . But these countries are already overcrowded by migrants. Australia is young and i still believe it to be a land of opportunities. These are the reasons, I invested 6 yrs of my life in oz. Moreover young generation is kind of party hard type. There are lot of job oppurtunities available, reason, either the citizens are under qualified for the job or they just dont want to do it ( lazy or addicted to drugs and alcohol). If u r ready to work hard and have a sharp brain, sky is the limit in oz, unless someone working with u, try to play dirty racist politics.......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Happybets

chiku2006 said:


> Oh wow, congrats for the direct grant. ..
> 
> A big God bless to you and your family!!


Thanks Chiku. Now I'm eagerly awaiting the good news from you.


----------



## Happybets

mathota said:


> :lalala:
> 
> Congratulations Happybets, can you please share your skillset as well?


I applied under mgmt acct from QLD.


----------



## SS70011005

Hi Guys,

I called up DIBP today morning and came to know that my application got allocated to a case officer (B? - Just know her first name right now) from Adelaide Team 2.


----------



## jestin684

gyan said:


> Really inspiring story Jestin...congrats on your grant..


Still waiting mate.......Grant not received yet.......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Pame

jestin684 said:


> Australian job market is one of the best markets in the world. More benefits from the gov for pr and citizens. Moreover with just 2 crore people and 2.3 times bigger in size than India, there is a fair amount of good opportunities to make ur career over there. When people think of going overseas, first preference goes to UK, US & Canada . But these countries are already overcrowded by migrants. Australia is young and i still believe it to be a land of opportunities. These are the reasons, I invested 6 yrs of my life in oz. Moreover young generation is kind of party hard type. There are lot of job oppurtunities available, reason, either the citizens are under qualified for the job or they just dont want to do it ( lazy or addicted to drugs and alcohol). If u r ready to work hard and have a sharp brain, sky is the limit in oz, unless someone working with u, try to play dirty racist politics.......
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Hi Jestin,

How are you, I really admire you and I wish you get grant ahead of me. For your case its simply "Justice delayed is a justice denied"......best of luck.


----------



## mathota

Happybets said:


> I applied under mgmt acct from QLD.


Thank you Happybets and a big congratulations again.


----------



## jestin684

Cooldude1308 said:


> ADL T02 mates....here's something to freshen you all up.....
> 
> I have finally recieved my grant today .... the rush of blood through my veins is killing me. Maybe a chilled beer would help !!!!
> 
> I will post my entire timeline shortly. I applied on 26th Feb. Intials SB


Congrats mate.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

kiranjetti said:


> guys guys guys :director::director::director:
> 
> got the golden email
> 
> spoke to the case officer in the morning and had the email in 5 mins
> 
> the lady was so supportive and understanding i could not believe this was so easy
> 
> love you all for the support and advice, the wait has been very demanding one and its great now that its come to an end
> 
> parents are off to the temple and I'm off to get a party organised
> 
> its time to party now :yo::yo::yo:


Congrats mate.....Wishing u a happy life in oz..... for now party hard.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## carthik.annayan

Guys, 

Did anyone try to mail your case officer ? Also can anyone help me with the Number to Call DIBP ?


Here's the automated response 
======================

We would like to advise that as of 30 June 2014 supporting documentation should be emailed to:
[email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>.
To ensure your documents are attended to as soon as possible, we encourage you to update your records, and to send any further documentation to [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>.
The following mail boxes will no longer be available:

· [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>

· [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>

· [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>
If you have sent documents to any of these email addresses prior to 3 July 2014, you are not required to resend.
This document may contain 'personal identifiers' and 'personal information' as defined under the Migration Act 1958 or Australian Citizenship Act 2007, and can only be used for purposes under these Acts.
=========================

Look's like the email id's are no longer valid. Is it because they are clearing away all the applications ?

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## chiku2006

carthik.annayan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Did anyone try to mail your case officer ? Also can anyone help me with the Number to Call DIBP ?
> 
> Here's the automated response
> ======================
> 
> We would like to advise that as of 30 June 2014 supporting documentation should be emailed to:
> [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>.
> To ensure your documents are attended to as soon as possible, we encourage you to update your records, and to send any further documentation to [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>.
> The following mail boxes will no longer be available:
> 
> · [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>
> 
> · [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>
> 
> · [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>
> If you have sent documents to any of these email addresses prior to 3 July 2014, you are not required to resend.
> This document may contain 'personal identifiers' and 'personal information' as defined under the Migration Act 1958 or Australian Citizenship Act 2007, and can only be used for purposes under these Acts.
> =========================
> 
> Look's like the email id's are no longer valid. Is it because they are clearing away all the applications ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Carthik


Hi Carthik

Your CO is from which team? ?


----------



## sunnyC

SS70011005 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I called up DIBP today morning and came to know that my application got allocated to a case officer (B? - Just know her first name right now) from Adelaide Team 2.


Congrats on your CO allocation. This morning I also called DIBP but the gentlemen just gave that my application is processed by team adelaide 

I hope you will get you grant soon.


----------



## carthik.annayan

chiku2006 said:


> Hi Carthik
> 
> Your CO is from which team? ?


Hi Chiku, 

It's AdelaideGSM team4 
Thanks,
Carthik


----------



## chiku2006

carthik.annayan said:


> Hi Chiku,
> 
> It's AdelaideGSM team4
> Thanks,
> Carthik


Yesterday team 4 &8 bombarded their applicants with grants. .. whats up with your case buddy? Pick the phone and speak with them...


----------



## Raf84

I Mailed my Case officer & didn't receive acknowledgement.. I called DIBP & they say the email id is changed.

IMPORTANT NOTICE - New email address

We would like to advise that as of 30 June 2014 supporting documentation should be emailed to:

[email protected].

To ensure your documents are attended to as soon as possible, we encourage you to update your records, and to send any further documentation to [email protected].

The following mail boxes will no longer be available:

· [email protected]

· [email protected]

· [email protected]


----------



## Cooldude1308

raufafridi2003 said:


> Congratulation cooldude...I think my loud shout worked out well because I just passed the 55 curry street Adelaide roaring and shouting and was saying...wake up team 2!!!!


Indeed it did mate!!!!

I suggest calling your respective COs. I called mine, he said we are processing and results might come today or next week and voilaaaaaa got it in 5 mins !


----------



## jestin684

Pame said:


> Hi Jestin,
> 
> How are you, I really admire you and I wish you get grant ahead of me. For your case its simply "Justice delayed is a justice denied"......best of luck.


Thanks Pame......rightly said.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## chiku2006

Cooldude1308 said:


> Indeed it did mate!!!!
> 
> I suggest calling your respective COs. I called mine, he said we are processing and results might come today or next week and voilaaaaaa got it in 5 mins !


Hey would you mind sharing the phone number please..


----------



## gkkumar

Guys reached Melbourne safe and secure. The real struggle starts now. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Guys reached Melbourne safe and secure
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Congrats buddy !!


----------



## jestin684

gkkumar said:


> Guys reached Melbourne safe and secure
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Gkkumar......good luck buddy...hope u settle down real fast.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## carthik.annayan

Can anyone share the DIBP Phone number please ?


----------



## SS70011005

Hi guys, after looking at the tracker on Google docs, just realized that Team 2 is giving very few grants. 

Chiku - Yours is Adelaide Team 2 as well right?


----------



## Raf84

carthik.annayan said:


> Can anyone share the DIBP Phone number please ?


here you go.. +61 1300 364 613


----------



## Raf84

*Grantedddddd*

:cheer2::humble::lalala::angel: *In this auspicious month of Ramadan Finally I can sleep peacefully..... Yessssssssssss We got the Grant... *:humble:


----------



## Enernet

Raf84 said:


> :cheer2::humble::lalala::angel: *In this auspicious month of Ramadan Finally I can sleep peacefully..... Yessssssssssss We go the Grant... *:humble:


Congratulations buddy

did you call them for the grant. Please share


----------



## rajajessie

Raf84 said:


> :cheer2::humble::lalala::angel: *In this auspicious month of Ramadan Finally I can sleep peacefully..... Yessssssssssss We go the Grant... *:humble:


Congrats MATE!!
My heartfelt wishes for your new adventure


----------



## manpreetgala

congrates buddy. wish you a good luck. plz share your timeline.


----------



## chiku2006

SS70011005 said:


> Hi guys, after looking at the tracker on Google docs, just realized that Team 2 is giving very few grants.
> 
> Chiku - Yours is Adelaide Team 2 as well right?


Yeah its team 2


----------



## chiku2006

Raf84 said:


> :cheer2::humble::lalala::angel: In this auspicious month of Ramadan Finally I can sleep peacefully..... Yessssssssssss We got the Grant... :humble:


Congrats buddy, this will be a very special eid for you... Eid Mubarak in advance ! 1


----------



## Raf84

Enernet said:


> Congratulations buddy
> 
> did you call them for the grant. Please share


Yes I called but while I was speaking to operator .. I refreshed the eVisa page & it was finalized.. informed the same to operator.. she also congratulated me.... :rockon:


----------



## ssadiq

ALHAMDULILLAH!
Got my grant yesterday 

My husband and I are so grateful to this forum for all the guidance! Thank you everybody 

To those who got their grants recently, many CONGRATS!!! To those still waiting, prayers are with you 

Updated my signature and posting below for mobile users. It was a direct grant from LS, Team 4 Adelaide

[ Skill Assessment 18-12-13 ] [ EOI Lodged 29-12-13 ] [ QLD SS 16-01-14 ] [190 Applied 20-01-14 ] [ Medical 04-02-14 ] [ PCC 13-02-14 ] [ CO Assigned – Feb ’14 ] [ Grant: 03-07-14]


----------



## olways

ssadiq said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH!
> Got my grant yesterday
> 
> My husband and I are so grateful to this forum for all the guidance! Thank you everybody
> 
> To those who got their grants recently, many CONGRATS!!! To those still waiting, prayers are with you
> 
> Updated my signature and posting below for mobile users. It was a direct grant from LS, Team 4 Adelaide
> 
> [ Skill Assessment 18-12-13 ] [ EOI Lodged 29-12-13 ] [ QLD SS 16-01-14 ] [190 Applied 20-01-14 ] [ Medical 04-02-14 ] [ PCC 13-02-14 ] [ CO Assigned – Feb ’14 ] [ Grant: 03-07-14]


Congratulations sister! My best wishes to you and your family!


----------



## Raf84

chiku2006 said:


> Congrats buddy, this will be a very special eid for you... Eid Mubarak in advance ! 1


Thanks Bro .. it will be & we are ready to pack our bagss.. we will leave in AUG 2nd week.. I was already serving my notice period & only 23rd was my last day was very tensed but had one thing in mind ... The Almighty will take care.. & this happened ..


----------



## Raf84

rajajessie said:


> Congrats MATE!!
> My heartfelt wishes for your new adventure


Thanks a ton Buddy...


----------



## mathota

Hello all, 

It seems that most of the grants are given as per the SOL1, can anyone let me know if they got grants as per skillset in CSOL please?


----------



## shetu ahmed

samdam said:


> Anybody from team 34 dec 13 January14 still waiting for their grants?


me.... me.... Brisbane team and DEC lodged..... but no grant yet:fingerscrossed:


----------



## chiku2006

Raf84 said:


> Thanks Bro .. it will be & we are ready to pack our bagss.. we will leave in AUG 2nd week.. I was already serving my notice period & only 23rd was my last day was very tensed but had one thing in mind ... The Almighty will take care.. & this happened ..


Congrats mate! 

Where are you heading to? Please share your details, if you dont mind !


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Hey guys...I need your help. I know this question is not for this forum but I felt you could help. My friend got incomplete documentation email from ACS and we would like to provide further documentation. I am having issues while trying to upload the documents as I am not sure where to upload them. We received an email with a link but that takes us to a page which has 3 options. One for creating new application, second if you've saved and not submitted ACS request and third if ACS result has already declared. Can anyone please let me know where and how to upload the missing documentation.


----------



## Waqarali20005

its been 12.57142857 weeks since application and no CO...


----------



## carthik.annayan

Tried to call DIBP The no Doesn't go through via my phone or Skype  Dont know whats wrong... I'm so eagerly waiting for the grant. I've waited enough. Seriously, i'm pissed off now


----------



## MTR1986

Raf84 said:


> :cheer2::humble::lalala::angel: *In this auspicious month of Ramadan Finally I can sleep peacefully..... Yessssssssssss We got the Grant... *:humble:


Hey Raf84, 
Congratsssss a bunch mate!!! A precious gift from the Almighty in this holy month of Ramadan... 

I have the same timeline as yours, the same team and the same CO as well and still waiting for the grant. However, hope something good with happen with me as well. But it's really getting tougher taking this pain of anxiety and feeling quite helpless guys 

I would like to congratulate all who have got their grant in last 3 days. Enjoy the time and wish you all have even greater times ahead guys....


----------



## shetu ahmed

chiku2006 said:


> Even I have applied through an agent but they had shared details of the immi account..


hey guys,,

I have the same problem.. i have applied through agent, they have processed everthing for me,,,, and now they are not giving me any update.i donno any cntc no... any way to trace my application ... feeling frustated:der:

any suggestion from u guys?????


----------



## shetu ahmed

chiku2006 said:


> Even I have applied through an agent but they had shared details of the immi account..


hey guys,,

I have the same problem.. i have applied through agent, they have processed everthing for me,,,, and now they are not giving me any update.i donno any cntc no... any way to trace my application ... feeling frustated:help:

any suggestion from u guys?????


----------



## mathota

carthik.annayan said:


> Tried to call DIBP The no Doesn't go through via my phone or Skype  Dont know whats wrong... I'm so eagerly waiting for the grant. I've waited enough. Seriously, i'm pissed off now


Hi carthik, 

If you are using Skype credit than use 131 881, it will go through.

Make sure you use 61131881.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

:help:


kiranjetti said:


> guys guys guys :director::director::director:
> 
> got the golden email
> 
> spoke to the case officer in the morning and had the email in 5 mins
> 
> the lady was so supportive and understanding i could not believe this was so easy
> 
> love you all for the support and advice, the wait has been very demanding one and its great now that its come to an end
> 
> parents are off to the temple and I'm off to get a party organised
> 
> its time to party now :yo::yo::yo:


Many congrats my friend.
May i ask how you talked directly with the case officer.
I need to talk with my CO but dont know how ti get in touch with her. The phone no she mentioned in her mail is the common helpline.


----------



## MTR1986

shetu ahmed said:


> hey guys,,
> 
> I have the same problem.. i have applied through agent, they have processed everthing for me,,,, and now they are not giving me any update.i donno any cntc no... any way to trace my application ... feeling frustated:help:
> 
> any suggestion from u guys?????


You can open an immiaccount and trace your application yourself. 

Go to the website of DIBP at: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection. 

Click 'Online Services' and click immiaccount under Visa services. There you will find Create an immaccount (individuals). 

Chossing this option you can open an immiaccount for yourself. 

You will have to import your application in the account choosing 'Import your application' option. 

Just follow this route and you will be able to open you account and the status of your application will be shown. Hope this helps. 

I have also applied through an agent and they also had the same attitude. So I opened the immiaccount and I haven't informed them that I can trace my application now. Good Luck!!


----------



## manmvk

jestin684 said:


> Australian job market is one of the best markets in the world. More benefits from the gov for pr and citizens. Moreover with just 2 crore people and 2.3 times bigger in size than India, there is a fair amount of good opportunities to make ur career over there.
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Jestin I'm praying for you...Hope to see ur grant soon!!!!!!


----------



## kiranjetti

Nishant Dundas said:


> :help: Many congrats my friend. May i ask how you talked directly with the case officer. I need to talk with my CO but dont know how ti get in touch with her. The phone no she mentioned in her mail is the common helpline.


Thanks buddy yy...
There was a number I found in one of my follow emails I called that number


----------



## kiranjetti

Raf84 said:


> :cheer2::humble::lalala::angel: In this auspicious month of Ramadan Finally I can sleep peacefully..... Yessssssssssss We got the Grant... :humble:


Congrats raf84


----------



## kiranjetti

carthik.annayan said:


> Tried to call DIBP The no Doesn't go through via my phone or Skype  Dont know whats wrong... I'm so eagerly waiting for the grant. I've waited enough. Seriously, i'm pissed off now


Try this number buddy someone gave me yesterday 00611300364613


----------



## ShadyJawad

I sent one email only before yesterday to my CO and I just receive my grant right now. My Hint is send one email right now if you are long time waiting.I made my letter very polite and if someone is interested to look at plz pm me.Praying hard for all guys waiting especially NSW screwed ups who are waiting for more than a year now. Don't give congratulates and waste pages unnecessarily. My CO is team 7. Occupation:surveyor. My wishes to team 2 applicants and members olways,alnaibi,chikku,lovetosmack,sunniboy. Good bye forum.


----------



## shetu ahmed

MTR1986 said:


> You can open an immiaccount and trace your application yourself.
> 
> Go to the website of DIBP at: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection.
> 
> Click 'Online Services' and click immiaccount under Visa services. There you will find Create an immaccount (individuals).
> 
> Chossing this option you can open an immiaccount for yourself.
> 
> You will have to import your application in the account choosing 'Import your application' option.
> 
> Just follow this route and you will be able to open you account and the status of your application will be shown. Hope this helps.
> 
> I have also applied through an agent and they also had the same attitude. So I opened the immiaccount and I haven't informed them that I can trace my application now. Good Luck!!


thank u very much... i will try now,,,, are you from bd????


----------



## Raf84

MTR1986 said:


> Hey Raf84,
> Congratsssss a bunch mate!!! A precious gift from the Almighty in this holy month of Ramadan...
> 
> I have the same timeline as yours, the same team and the same CO as well and still waiting for the grant. However, hope something good with happen with me as well. But it's really getting tougher taking this pain of anxiety and feeling quite helpless guys
> 
> I would like to congratulate all who have got their grant in last 3 days. Enjoy the time and wish you all have even greater times ahead guys....


Buddy don't worry man Insha'Allah you will get it soon...


----------



## manmvk

*The shower continues!!!!*

*The Shower continues and people who are still waiting for the grant need not worry..Its your turn now...be ready for the party......*




Qalandar786 said:


> Hi guys, salam to all. Received the 'golden email' today  Alhamdulillah
> 
> :rockon::first::roll::dance:


Congratulation Qalandar786!!!! All the very best.....




ayyaram said:


> 03/Jul/2014 - Received 489 visa grant notice. Adelaide GSM team 2 (not the original team 4) issued visa grant.
> Ayyaram


Congratulation Ayyaram!!!! All the very best.....



Cooldude1308 said:


> ADL T02 mates....here's something to freshen you all up.....
> 
> I have finally recieved my grant today ....


Congratulation Cooldude!!!! All the very best.....



kiranjetti said:


> guys guys guys :director::director::director:
> 
> got the golden email
> 
> 
> its time to party now :yo::yo::yo:


Congratulation Kiran!!!! All the very best.....



Happybets said:


> By the grace of Jesus, my son, my husband and myself have been granted our visa.


Congratulation Happybets!!!! All the very best.....



Raf84 said:


> In this auspicious month of Ramadan Finally I can sleep peacefully..... Yessssssssssss We got the Grant...:humble:


Congratulation Raf84!!!! All the very best.....



ssadiq said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH!
> Got my grant yesterday


Congratulation ssadiq!!!! All the very best.....



ShadyJawad said:


> I sent one email only before yesterday to my CO and I just receive my grant right now.


Congratulation ShadyJawad!!!! 
But Don't say good bye Mate....Please share you experience and help the new members....All the very best.....


----------



## Welcome_me

Its a direct grant!!! My hands are shaking nd i am dizzy with excitement!! 

I juz recd my grant email. I lodged my visa app on 13th mar. It was signed by Joshua H.

Form 80 was never asked for. My IED is 28th mar 2015.

Sincerely thank each nd every one of you who have clarified every silly query of mine. Praying that all of you should get ur grants at the earliest!! 

You guys are awesome! Cheers!!


----------



## man111

gkkumar said:


> Guys reached Melbourne safe and secure. The real struggle starts now.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Best Wishes gkumar.



my Co was from ADL Team 2 Initials FB

But grant came from Team 4 yeserday


----------



## Enernet

Welcome_me said:


> Its a direct grant!!! My hands are shaking nd i am dizzy with excitement!!
> 
> I juz recd my grant email. I lodged my visa app on 13th mar. It was signed by Joshua H.
> 
> Form 80 was never asked for. My IED is 28th mar 2015.
> 
> Sincerely thank each nd every one of you who have clarified every silly query of mine. Praying that all of you should get ur grants at the earliest!!
> 
> You guys are awesome! Cheers!!


Congratulations mate, 

Please share your team...

Thanks


----------



## samysunny

Welcome_me said:


> Its a direct grant!!! My hands are shaking nd i am dizzy with excitement!!
> 
> I juz recd my grant email. I lodged my visa app on 13th mar. It was signed by Joshua H.
> 
> Form 80 was never asked for. My IED is 28th mar 2015.
> 
> Sincerely thank each nd every one of you who have clarified every silly query of mine. Praying that all of you should get ur grants at the earliest!!
> 
> You guys are awesome! Cheers!!



Congratulations:clap2: Change your Grant Date now


----------



## Yenigalla

Welcome_me said:


> Its a direct grant!!! My hands are shaking nd i am dizzy with excitement!!
> 
> I juz recd my grant email. I lodged my visa app on 13th mar. It was signed by Joshua H.
> 
> Form 80 was never asked for. My IED is 28th mar 2015.
> 
> Sincerely thank each nd every one of you who have clarified every silly query of mine. Praying that all of you should get ur grants at the earliest!!
> 
> You guys are awesome! Cheers!!


Hello , congratulations dear! Pls check ur pm
Cheers


----------



## Deejay_TNT

VISA GRANTED!!!!
This morning I finally received my "golden letter"!
IED: 7 March 2015


----------



## lovetosmack

Deejay_TNT said:


> VISA GRANTED!!!!
> This morning I finally received my "golden letter"!
> IED: 7 March 2015


That's it deejay boy!!! Awesome. See you in the other side.


----------



## rajajessie

Deejay_TNT said:


> VISA GRANTED!!!!
> This morning I finally received my "golden letter"!
> IED: 7 March 2015


CONGRATS Man!!
Really happy for you as you have shown extreme patience throughout the process 
Enjoy this moment


----------



## chiku2006

Deejay_TNT said:


> VISA GRANTED!!!!
> This morning I finallyX received my "golden letter"!
> IED: 7 March 2015


Wow Deejay!!!

I am sooo happy for you. .. have a wonderful weekend buddy !!


----------



## chiku2006

Deejay_TNT said:


> VISA GRANTED!!!!
> This morning I finally received my "golden letter"!
> IED: 7 March 2015


One more thing, your CO was from which team?


----------



## rajajessie

chiku2006 said:


> One more thing, your CO was from which team?


On the tracker sheet it says Brisbane T34.


----------



## carthik.annayan

Guys, 

After 45 minutes of wait i finally got through DIBP. They Mentioned A case officer was assigned to me on *July 1st *and i will have to wait until the grant is issued. Though a Co was allocated to me on *23rd April*. The real processing started on July 1st i guess. DIBP is indeed clearing all the applications. So lets wait and not painc. I know there are a lot of ppl waiting in the queue. Lets be more patient and we will eventually get the Golden Email in the next week or so! 

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## MTR1986

shetu ahmed said:


> thank u very much... i will try now,,,, are you from bd????


Yes, I am from BD. I lodged my application on 6th March.


----------



## jestin684

Raf84 said:


> :cheer2::humble::lalala::angel: In this auspicious month of Ramadan Finally I can sleep peacefully..... Yessssssssssss We got the Grant... :humble:


Congrats mate. ?..

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## chiku2006

Guys where is Team 2 Adelaide? ?


----------



## Enernet

chiku2006 said:


> Guys where is Team 2 Adelaide? ?


Patient bro...


----------



## raufafridi2003

chiku2006 said:


> Guys where is Team 2 Adelaide? ?


I think they are still sleeping. I gave them a loud shout this morning when I was passing 55 curry street, Adelaide. But I am not sure and I think they have taken something like heroin.


----------



## Pame

Deejay_TNT said:


> VISA GRANTED!!!!
> This morning I finally received my "golden letter"!
> IED: 7 March 2015


Hi Deejay

Congrats first and nice to hear that Brisbane team 34 is finally moving.


----------



## chiku2006

Enernet said:


> Patient bro...


I am loosing it buddy


----------



## Nagesh

Deejay_TNT said:


> VISA GRANTED!!!!
> This morning I finally received my "golden letter"!
> IED: 7 March 2015





chiku2006 said:


> Guys where is Team 2 Adelaide? ?


Hi chiku2006 , I have a question are they granting visa as per CO allocation as both of us got the co in Apr 14.


----------



## Pame

carthik.annayan said:


> Guys,
> 
> After 45 minutes of wait i finally got through DIBP. They Mentioned A case officer was assigned to me on *July 1st *and i will have to wait until the grant is issued. Though a Co was allocated to me on *23rd April*. The real processing started on July 1st i guess. DIBP is indeed clearing all the applications. So lets wait and not painc. I know there are a lot of ppl waiting in the queue. Lets be more patient and we will eventually get the Golden Email in the next week or so!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carthik


Hi Bro,

Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

chiku2006 said:


> One more thing, your CO was from which team?


Team 34/Brisbane


----------



## chiku2006

Nagesh said:


> Hi chiku2006 , I have a question are they granting visa as per CO allocation as both of us got the co in Apr 14.


No clue buddy


----------



## pompr

VISA GRANTED!!!

261112- acs- feb 14, IELTS oct 13, EOI applied feb 14, vic SS, Invited 12/03/14, Visa Lodged- 12/03/14, Medical- Jan 14, PCC- dec 13, No CO, Direct grant 04/07.


----------



## Enernet

chiku2006 said:


> I am loosing it buddy


I just wrote a mail to my agent to follow up with CO.

So that it will be a gentle reminder for the CO

Will update buddy. ..

Day 2 no working in office
Only checking this forum. .


----------



## chiku2006

Enernet said:


> I just wrote a mail to my agent to follow up with CO.
> 
> So that it will be a gentle reminder for the CO
> 
> Will update buddy. ..
> 
> Day 2 no working in office
> Only checking this forum. .


I have taken an off today !!


----------



## ssadiq

Congrats Welcome_me, Deejay, pompr


----------



## raufafridi2003

Congratulation to the guys who got their grants today..Stay blessed


----------



## amen

anyone in here who lodged around 25th march and has been granted??


----------



## Me86

sonsi_03 said:


> Agree, we should just wait.


Looks like team 6 is rather shy..


----------



## Enernet

chiku2006 said:


> I have taken an off today !!


It's my OT day today...

Can't take OFF...

$$$$$$$$


----------



## Welcome_me

Enernet said:


> Congratulations mate,
> 
> Please share your team...
> 
> Thanks


Thank you!! Mine was Gsm adelaide team 4


----------



## Welcome_me

ssadiq said:


> Congrats Welcome_me, Deejay, pompr


Thanks a lot!!


----------



## sonsi_03

Me86 said:


> Looks like team 6 is rather shy..


It is time to shine, Team 06! Let's go!


----------



## Me86

sonsi_03 said:


> It is time to shine, Team 06! Let's go!


Looks like it is not going to happen today. Hopefully next week we will hear from them . 
Congrats and good luck to all those who have received grant :clap2:


----------



## Alnaibii

Got CO today. Adelaide, but cannot find out which team. 
I am so excited!


----------



## Cooldude1308

chiku2006 said:


> Guys where is Team 2 Adelaide? ?


Hi bro,

Try calling them. It worked for me! Initials SB.


----------



## omer haroon

Does anyone know if the tracker sheet is being updated??
Could someone give a link of it, thanks.


----------



## jestin684

1.5 hours to go.......still hoping....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## chiku2006

Cooldude1308 said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> Try calling them. It worked for me! Initials SB.


Do you have their phone number? Please share if you can


----------



## SS70011005

chiku2006 said:


> Guys where is Team 2 Adelaide? ?


They are busy picking up more applicants to put on hold.. including me now...


----------



## rajajessie

omer haroon said:


> Does anyone know if the tracker sheet is being updated??
> Could someone give a link of it, thanks.


Visa tracker sheet is mostly updated
http://tinyurl.com/nzf8jal


----------



## mamunvega

Alnaibii said:


> Got CO today. Adelaide, but cannot find out which team.
> I am so excited!



did u not frontload everything...what's the CO asking from You?


----------



## sunnyC

*visa granted*

I just got my visa granted today. I am so happy. I can not believe it!!!! Wow.

Wish you all get your visa at the soonest.


----------



## Marshal

Don't think it was a great day for the ADL Team 2 Gang.

Don't worry guys. Theres nothing wrong with us its just that our COs are not quick enough. 

Trust next week will be Great.

Keep yourself busy and Happy on the weekend end.

Cheers.


----------



## Marshal

rajajessie said:


> Visa tracker sheet is mostly updated
> http://tinyurl.com/nzf8jal


Guys with due respect, I don't think this sheet is updated.


----------



## Matiko

Chin up team 2 gang. Next week will be ours! Happy weekend.


----------



## amen

sunnyC said:


> I just got my visa granted today. I am so happy. I can not believe it!!!! Wow.
> 
> Wish you all get your visa at the soonest.


what are your timelines?


----------



## rajajessie

Marshal said:


> Guys with due respect, I don't think this sheet is updated.


My Friend!
We all are updating it as much as we can and this is the best we all have to keep a track or analyze the data. If you think it's not updated then give a hand my friend.

TEAM - Together Everyone Achieves More 

Thanks!!


----------



## MilanPS

My head bows down to all my pals on this forum ... I owe you ...

Direct 190 GRANT received this morning ...

Filed on 15-March-2014 (SA SS, 135111-Chief Information Officer)

Team-8 Adelaide, CO: JN

First entry date before: 29-Mar-2015


----------



## Cooldude1308

Friends, one question, I m onshore candidate, so is it mandatory for me to go out of australia and re enter compulsorily to validate my visa? Is there an alt way say going to DIBP office etc??


----------



## rajajessie

MilanPS said:


> My head bows down to all my pals on this forum ... I owe you ...
> 
> Direct 190 GRANT received this morning ...
> 
> Filed on 15-March-2014 (SA SS, 135111-Chief Information Officer)
> 
> Team-8 Adelaide, CO: JN
> 
> First entry date before: 29-Mar-2015


BIG Congratulations my friend.
Enjoy the day and party hard over the weekend


----------



## pyramid

Cooldude1308 said:


> Friends, one question, I m onshore candidate, so is it mandatory for me to go out of australia and re enter compulsorily to validate my visa? Is there an alt way say going to DIBP office etc??


I don't think so....


----------



## decipline

Friends 

Congrats to All those who received grants today.

Wish you all good luck in new Aussiz Land.


----------



## decipline

Guys

We have seen even March 15 Applicants and that too Offshore received grants, which is great.

My question is if anyone can give some intimation, what criteria DIBP considers while giving away Grants or processing files.

They are absolutely not following FIFO rule but what is it that they looking it?
Few applicants who are still from Jan Feb are pensing.

Can any one please share few inputs?

I am little fed up with this never ending wait. Don;t know what to do?

Please help.


----------



## rajajessie

Cooldude1308 said:


> Friends, one question, I m onshore candidate, so is it mandatory for me to go out of australia and re enter compulsorily to validate my visa? Is there an alt way say going to DIBP office etc??


My friend!
For onshore applicants, visa automatically kicks in from the grant date.
In short you won't be issued with any IED.


----------



## msohaibkhan

decipline said:


> Guys
> 
> We have seen even March 15 Applicants and that too Offshore received grants, which is great.
> 
> My question is if anyone can give some intimation, what criteria DIBP considers while giving away Grants or processing files.
> 
> They are absolutely not following FIFO rule but what is it that they looking it?
> Few applicants who are still from Jan Feb are pensing.
> 
> Can any one please share few inputs?
> 
> I am little fed up with this never ending wait. Don;t know what to do?
> 
> Please help.


I applied on 16-Mar and still awaiting CO allocation.


----------



## rajajessie

decipline said:


> Guys
> 
> We have seen even March 15 Applicants and that too Offshore received grants, which is great.
> 
> My question is if anyone can give some intimation, what criteria DIBP considers while giving away Grants or processing files.
> 
> They are absolutely not following FIFO rule but what is it that they looking it?
> Few applicants who are still from Jan Feb are pensing.
> 
> Can any one please share few inputs?
> 
> I am little fed up with this never ending wait. Don;t know what to do?
> 
> Please help.


My Friend,

This mystery is completely mind boggling and I myself want to understand their application processing SOP's but we don't have any clue How they are doing it and what is the justification (or supporting reasons for the same).

Indeed it is really frustrating


----------



## pyramid

decipline said:


> Guys
> 
> We have seen even March 15 Applicants and that too Offshore received grants, which is great.
> 
> My question is if anyone can give some intimation, what criteria DIBP considers while giving away Grants or processing files.
> 
> They are absolutely not following FIFO rule but what is it that they looking it?
> Few applicants who are still from Jan Feb are pensing.
> 
> Can any one please share few inputs?
> 
> I am little fed up with this never ending wait. Don;t know what to do?
> 
> Please help.


Only one thing that you can do is either call DIBP, you should get that number few pages back...or wait patiently....I know its tough but we don't have a choice...


----------



## McJim

sunnyC said:


> I just got my visa granted today. I am so happy. I can not believe it!!!! Wow.
> 
> Wish you all get your visa at the soonest.


Well done and congratulation to you and your family!


----------



## MilanPS

msohaibkhan said:


> I applied on 16-Mar and still awaiting CO allocation.


If they have not contacted you for so long, you are in for a direct grant my friend, brace yourself ... its' on its way ... I can see it ....


----------



## decipline

Dear Pyramid, Rajajessie, Msohaibkhan,

Thanks for your inputs.

I am at highest level of frustration at the moment. There is a lot at stack. They should understand the situation of applicant.
We have invested lot of time and money and above all presently sacrificing on present opportunities just because of this wait.

I am seriously loosing out now.

I think i have to call DIBP, first thing in the morning, but i feel afraid, if i can not control the Emotions over phone and i might blast out, it will affect the process.

I am in too much of anger and frustration as even after July had started and they have not contacted.

Oh GOD. Please help me with Patience.

ufffff....got out my frustration...now, no mood to enjoy this long long 2 days of week end. :flame: :flame: :flame:


----------



## msohaibkhan

MilanPS said:


> If they have not contacted you for so long, you are in for a direct grant my friend, brace yourself ... its' on its way ... I can see it ....


I don't think so, because its only 2 days ago when I submitted medical and PCC. I deliberately held these two things so that I could get to know about the CO allocation when they would have asked for the same. But unfortunately they never asked, hence I am sure that I was not allocated CO till 02-Jul.


----------



## mImranali

HI EVERYONE 

I have been following this threads for weeks silently
On 3rd July 2014 finally got the Golden mail

Visa lodge 02 July 2013 190 NSW ACS
Medical 13 march 2014
Grant 03 July 2014


I wish all of you quik grants


----------



## Marshal

decipline said:


> Guys
> 
> We have seen even March 15 Applicants and that too Offshore received grants, which is great.
> 
> My question is if anyone can give some intimation, what criteria DIBP considers while giving away Grants or processing files.
> 
> They are absolutely not following FIFO rule but what is it that they looking it?
> Few applicants who are still from Jan Feb are pensing.
> 
> Can any one please share few inputs?
> 
> I am little fed up with this never ending wait. Don;t know what to do?
> 
> Please help.


We are all in the same boat decipline and share the same thoughts as you.

There doesn't seem to be any order. 

But one thing noticeable is that most Team 2 applicants are definitely held up and we do not know why!

The wait is really testing my patience.


----------



## msohaibkhan

mImranali said:


> HI EVERYONE
> 
> I have been following this threads for weeks silently
> On 3rd July 2014 finally got the Golden mail
> 
> Visa lodge 02 July 2013 190 NSW ACS
> Medical 13 march 2014
> Grant 03 July 2014
> 
> 
> I wish all of you quik grants


Congrats. What took so long for the grant, almost an year. Can you please share if there were any complications in your case?


----------



## rajajessie

decipline said:


> Dear Pyramid, Rajajessie, Msohaibkhan,
> 
> Thanks for your inputs.
> 
> I am at highest level of frustration at the moment. There is a lot at stack. They should understand the situation of applicant.
> We have invested lot of time and money and above all presently sacrificing on present opportunities just because of this wait.
> 
> I am seriously loosing out now.
> 
> I think i have to call DIBP, first thing in the morning, but i feel afraid, if i can not control the Emotions over phone and i might blast out, it will affect the process.
> 
> I am in too much of anger and frustration as even after July had started and they have not contacted.
> 
> Oh GOD. Please help me with Patience.
> 
> ufffff....got out my frustration...now, no mood to enjoy this long long 2 days of week end. :flame: :flame: :flame:


I can feel your agony and truly understand your situation. Couple of weeks ago, it was difficult for us to wait for July 1st and now when its here, IT Hurts even harder. 

In this difficult time, I'll just suggest you to vent it all out and rejuvenate yourself over the weekend.


----------



## Marshal

mImranali said:


> HI EVERYONE
> 
> I have been following this threads for weeks silently
> On 3rd July 2014 finally got the Golden mail
> 
> Visa lodge 02 July 2013 190 NSW ACS
> Medical 13 march 2014
> Grant 03 July 2014
> 
> I wish all of you quik grants


Wow Grant in one day..


----------



## mImranali

Marshal said:


> Wow Grant in one day..



364 days


----------



## msohaibkhan

Marshal said:


> Wow Grant in one day..


Man check his lodgement date carefully, it was lodged in 2013


----------



## Sandy J

Big congrats to all who got the grants. God bless


----------



## Marshal

mImranali said:


> 364 days


Ooops!

Congratulations and all the best


----------



## Marshal

msohaibkhan said:


> Man check his lodgement date carefully, it was lodged in 2013


Buddy its clear I'm loosing it!!!


----------



## ssadiq

MilanPS said:


> If they have not contacted you for so long, you are in for a direct grant my friend, brace yourself ... its' on its way ... I can see it ....


Agreed. I lodged in Jan'14 and there was no contact from their end till the direct grant.


----------



## chiku2006

decipline said:


> Dear Pyramid, Rajajessie, Msohaibkhan,
> 
> Thanks for your inputs.
> 
> I am at highest level of frustration at the moment. There is a lot at stack. They should understand the situation of applicant.
> We have invested lot of time and money and above all presently sacrificing on present opportunities just because of this wait.
> 
> I am seriously loosing out now.
> 
> I think i have to call DIBP, first thing in the morning, but i feel afraid, if i can not control the Emotions over phone and i might blast out, it will affect the process.
> 
> I am in too much of anger and frustration as even after July had started and they have not contacted.
> 
> Oh GOD. Please help me with Patience.
> 
> ufffff....got out my frustration...now, no mood to enjoy this long long 2 days of week end. :flame: :flame: :flame:


My friend

I am also equally frustrated because of the current situation as I am unable to understand their criteria of processing. ..

Life has come to a standstill and it's certainly not moving the way we want to. But do we have a choice?? I dont think so.. best thing to do is to deviate your mind into something else like spending time with kids or anything else to rejuvenate yourself ...

I am toooooo frustrated right now but cant do anything else besides waiting for my turn to come.


----------



## mImranali

msohaibkhan said:


> Congrats. What took so long for the grant, almost an year. Can you please share if there were any complications in your case?


No complications what so ever just the slow process


----------



## MilanPS

msohaibkhan said:


> I don't think so, because its only 2 days ago when I submitted medical and PCC. I deliberately held these two things so that I could get to know about the CO allocation when they would have asked for the same. But unfortunately they never asked, hence I am sure that I was not allocated CO till 02-Jul.


Oops, then my friend you have delayed your own case ... you should wait for them to pick up your file again and then revert back.

I'm wondering why would you do that, there's plenty of stuff on this forum and the veterans would also vouch for it, one should not hold on to any crucial document for any reason ...


----------



## MilanPS

msohaibkhan said:


> I don't think so, because its only 2 days ago when I submitted medical and PCC. I deliberately held these two things so that I could get to know about the CO allocation when they would have asked for the same. But unfortunately they never asked, hence I am sure that I was not allocated CO till 02-Jul.


Oops, then my friend you have delayed your own case ... you should wait for them to pick up your file again and then revert back.

I'm wondering why would you do that, there's plenty of stuff on this forum and the veterans would also vouch for it, one should not hold on to any crucial document for any reason ...


----------



## lichuc

*by god's grace,I got grant 190.*

Finally god blessed me to get the grant.

Hi members,
It is another good Friday for me[visa invitation on Friday & CO allocation also was on Friday]. I don't feel happy or sad- something like freezed.

I have started it 1.5 years back- exactly from 2012,Dec-07. From then 24*7 follow up and handwork, the journey was really painful. It had bumped with many hurdles and bad-lucks includes many IELTS, double skill assessment and latest by this delay scenario. 

July 01/02/03 passed by like another 3 months for me. I had booked my air ticket of first entry to Adelaide for next week(because confident). I had opened NAB bank account online already(coz belief too). Yesterday night i thought to send an inquire email to CO with attaching PDF confirmation of these two and drafted. But i didn't send. Because i need my re-birth should be a natural birth.

It is a single application applying from Singapore. I am here for 5 years but i needed to reset my dream to move aus which is far better as per god's decision or otherwise why need to leave such a beautiful country...

I know at aus land it is not easy to build up career. what i felt is it is a desert unless we ready to mine the gold of opportunists. So let us all pray god to give strength to prepare for that. 

This forum like a study book I came to know about this only few months back.Thanks for all for helping each other. Congrats for those who are getting grants on these days, and wish good luck who are waiting. Dear 'Chiku' i really feel for u, wish u get it very soon.

MY Grant is from same CO - team 4. Thanks a lot to my CO and wish her good health.
thanks almighty ::

time line:
190-SS:SA, Invitation-16/Jan/2014, Visa File-17/Jan/2014, Medi-29/Jan/2014, CO-07/Mar/2014, COC-01/April/2014, Delay mail-04/April/2014,Grant:04/07/2014, IED:29/01/2015


----------



## Cooldude1308

rajajessie said:


> My friend!
> For onshore applicants, visa automatically kicks in from the grant date.
> In short you won't be issued with any IED.


So I dont need to travel out and in to get my visa validated??


----------



## lovetosmack

MilanPS said:


> Oops, then my friend you have delayed your own case ... you should wait for them to pick up your file again and then revert back.
> 
> I'm wondering why would you do that, there's plenty of stuff on this forum and the veterans would also vouch for it, one should not hold on to any crucial document for any reason ...


He's from Pakistan. They cant upload Meds or PCC until they get a CO. For any reason if they are referred for external security checks, they will have lost the validity of the Meds/PCC, a very early entry date, lot of money, time & effort uselessly. That's why.


----------



## MilanPS

lovetosmack said:


> He's from Pakistan. They cant upload Meds or PCC until they get a CO. For any reason if they are referred for external security checks, they will have lost the validity of the Meds/PCC, a very early entry date, lot of money, time & effort uselessly. That's why.


Oh ok, I'm naive, thanks lovetosmack.


----------



## lovetosmack

MilanPS said:


> Oh ok, I'm naive, thanks lovetosmack.


No. You are not. You are our prestigious 190'er with a grant in your hand. I see a convocation hat on your head. :hail:


----------



## Alnaibii

pjs said:


> All,
> I got my PCC done in Nov 2013 (expecting to get an invite at that time, but no luck). Got invite only on Apr 2014 and did my medicals on May 2014 and uploaded results in Jun 2014.
> 
> Now, can anyone tell me how the IED will be determined? Considering my Visa lodgement date, I am thinking I wouldn't be getting the grant any sooner than Aug and if I am given IED as Nov 2014, then it will be very difficult for me to enter Aus within that time frame. (haven't got the grant yet, but just curious to know about this IED date)
> 
> Thanks!


You need to apply for a new PCC, if you want to extend the IED.


----------



## HarryAdd

will the CO team work on Saturday ?


----------



## pyramid

HarryAdd said:


> will the CO team work on Saturday ?


No. No work on weekends and public holidays...


----------



## decipline

chiku2006 said:


> My friend
> 
> I am also equally frustrated because of the current situation as I am unable to understand their criteria of processing. ..
> 
> Life has come to a standstill and it's certainly not moving the way we want to. But do we have a choice?? I dont think so.. best thing to do is to deviate your mind into something else like spending time with kids or anything else to rejuvenate yourself ...
> 
> I am toooooo frustrated right now but cant do anything else besides waiting for my turn to come.


Chiku Bro,

I tried all kinds of rejuvenating tools in June itself, as it was too much of tense in June and could not pass the month.
Went out wih family, played with my child by taking few days off, attended marriage functions (with no emotions)...

Now what to do?

I can not even take day off. Really frustrating.

But, no choice as you said.

But, i have one choice, First thing in Monday Morning, I will call him up what so ever happens. I want the firm update on my case.

Let's see.

Thanks all other for your guidance.


----------



## decipline

ShadyJawad said:


> I sent one email only before yesterday to my CO and I just receive my grant right now. My Hint is send one email right now if you are long time waiting.I made my letter very polite and if someone is interested to look at plz pm me.Praying hard for all guys waiting especially NSW screwed ups who are waiting for more than a year now. Don't give congratulates and waste pages unnecessarily. My CO is team 7. Occupation:surveyor. My wishes to team 2 applicants and members olways,alnaibi,chikku,lovetosmack,sunniboy. Good bye forum.



Hi Shady

I sent you PM.

can you please check and revert on that please?

Thanks.


----------



## saggy84

pompr said:


> VISA GRANTED!!!
> 
> 261112- acs- feb 14, IELTS oct 13, EOI applied feb 14, vic SS, Invited 12/03/14, Visa Lodged- 12/03/14, Medical- Jan 14, PCC- dec 13, No CO, Direct grant 04/07.


What is your ied or entry date ?


----------



## pjs

Alnaibii said:


> You need to apply for a new PCC, if you want to extend the thanks. While I'm in the process of applying for the PCC again, if I get my visa, is it possible to request for a new IED after the grant?


----------



## mathota

chiku2006 said:


> Do you have their phone number? Please share if you can


Hi chiku,

Buddy so sorry for inconvenience, wanted some information from you, can you help me with your skillset because my assumption is that the immigration is giving grants based on SOL list, I think CSOL applications are kept on hold.:confused2:


----------



## chiku2006

mathota said:


> Hi chiku,
> 
> Buddy so sorry for inconvenience, wanted some information from you, can you help me with your skillset because my assumption is that the immigration is giving grants based on SOL list, I think CSOL applications are kept on hold.:confused2:


I didnt take a note of it, is this the case???


----------



## HarryAdd

guys, I felt it is becoming difficult to track the time lines by signature.

I have created a new excel sheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1P9l3QDKYn4poXXdKMvPuL9uW5Tsw37DP9IY0sna3U30/edit?pli=1#gid=0

if possible, please update the sheet with your timeline. It would help in tracking on what sequence the grants are being made.

let me know if there are any other way to track the timelines. I would be happy to update my details and followup

Thanks


----------



## chiku2006

Day has ended with just one grant from team 2 Adelaide,. Whereas our expectations were really high from them. They have let us down and I really hope and pray to the god that they do something miraculous on the onset of the next week to cheer us up !!


----------



## SS70011005

chiku2006 said:


> Day has ended with just one grant from team 2 Adelaide,. Whereas our expectations were really high from them. They have let us down and I really hope and pray to the god that they do something miraculous on the onset of the next week to cheer us up !!


They will and I wish you are the first one...


----------



## lovetosmack

pjs said:


> While I'm in the process of applying for the PCC again, if I get my visa, is it possible to request for a new IED after the grant?


Nope. No way to change the IED post grant. Just NO WAY.


----------



## chiku2006

SS70011005 said:


> They will and I wish you are the first one...


I want them to grant everyone of us a visa and not just me!!


----------



## Trijunction

guys.. what is IED?

Further, May I once again( 3rd time, to be specific) request you to share the email ID to ask for visa status?

Is there any reason people are not sharing the mail ID? generally I find people extremely helpful but in this case,, I am hitting a wall!!


----------



## Trijunction

EDIT: apologies.. accidental repeat


----------



## sunnyboi

Trijunction said:


> guys.. what is IED?
> 
> Further, May I once again( 3rd time, to be specific) request you to share the email ID to ask for visa status?
> 
> Is there any reason people are not sharing the mail ID? generally I find people extremely helpful but in this case,, I am hitting a wall!!


Whose mail ID? Is it the users here or the immigration dept? Personal email IDs are not supposed to be shared on the forum as per rules. If you are talking about DIBP, someone posted a huge list few pages back which you can check.


----------



## jerrychen

congrats to the guys who got grants recently, and BTW, can someone update the table plsss?


----------



## Pame

Trijunction said:


> guys.. what is IED?
> 
> Further, May I once again( 3rd time, to be specific) request you to share the email ID to ask for visa status?
> 
> Is there any reason people are not sharing the mail ID? generally I find people extremely helpful but in this case,, I am hitting a wall!!


Hi,

IED is Initial Entry Date before which you have to enter Australia after grant. Unfortunately there is no common email id to check the visa status. People are checking their status with the CO and therefore it is personal email id, which is not supposed to be shared.

Hope I helped.


----------



## minnu

hello everybody, i am new to this forum as i have joined today, but i used to read messages in this forum earlier itself. it is a relief to hear from memebers here regarding the visa. i have applied for 190 visa and is waiting for the grant. i am really happy to hear that some of you have received the grant. i had applied for the visa on 19 feb and my co is from team4 adelaide. would like to know anybody with similar circumstances has received visa recently.


----------



## mathota

chiku2006 said:


> I didnt take a note of it, is this the case???


I think this May be the reason chiku.


----------



## chiku2006

mathota said:


> I think this May be the reason chiku.


I couldnt analyze this because of lack of data from all the individuals. .. you may be right buddy..


----------



## sunnyC

Hi,
Still now, I can't believe I received my golden email. Direct grant!!! This morning, I decided to call DIBP to ask about my status as I have no CO (lodged Mar 14th) and came to know my file was processed by Team Adelaide. That's all. I sent them an email to ask about my case and 2 hours later I received my grant letter. I am not sure whether they read my email and sent me grant or not but I strongly recommend you to call and send emails. Hope it helps.

Wish you all receive yours in next Monday.


----------



## lovetosmack

sunnyC said:


> Hi,
> Still now, I can't believe I received my golden email. Direct grant!!! This morning, I decided to call DIBP to ask about my status as I have no CO (lodged Mar 14th) and came to know my file was processed by Team Adelaide. That's all. I sent them an email to ask about my case and 2 hours later I received my grant letter. I am not sure whether they read my email and sent me grant or not but I strongly recommend you to call and send emails. Hope it helps.
> 
> Wish you all receive yours in next Monday.


@sunnyC : Are you from Vietnam ? You sound like you are from India. :mmph:


----------



## HarryAdd

sunnyC said:


> Hi,
> Still now, I can't believe I received my golden email. Direct grant!!! This morning, I decided to call DIBP to ask about my status as I have no CO (lodged Mar 14th) and came to know my file was processed by Team Adelaide.
> 
> Wish you all receive yours in next Monday.


Congrats buddy.

Could you update your time lines on the below sheet?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1P9l3QDKYn4poXXdKMvPuL9uW5Tsw37DP9IY0sna3U30


Thanks


----------



## sunnyC

HarryAdd said:


> Congrats buddy.
> 
> Could you update your time lines on the below sheet?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1P9l3QDKYn4poXXdKMvPuL9uW5Tsw37DP9IY0sna3U30
> 
> 
> Thanks


I already updated


----------



## sunnyC

lovetosmack said:


> @sunnyC : Are you from Vietnam ? You sound like you are from India. :mmph:


I'm from Vietnam.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Hi guys!!!

Finalllyyyyyyyyy got the GRANT!!!
Whooohoooooooooo!!!!!

All you guys out there, fasten your seat belts, coz your grants are too coming in!!!!!!

My timeline as below:

221111 (Accountant) |IELTS:8 |IPA (Skill assesment): Applied 10/10/13|Skills Assessment Recd: 05/11/2013| NSW SS Application: 12/11/2013 Recd Invite: 24/02/2014  Visa applied: 8/3/14 CO Allocated: 6/5/14 Grant: 4/7/14 :whoo:


----------



## VidyaS

sunnyC said:


> Hi,
> Still now, I can't believe I received my golden email. Direct grant!!! This morning, I decided to call DIBP to ask about my status as I have no CO (lodged Mar 14th) and came to know my file was processed by Team Adelaide. That's all. I sent them an email to ask about my case and 2 hours later I received my grant letter. I am not sure whether they read my email and sent me grant or not but I strongly recommend you to call and send emails. Hope it helps.
> 
> Wish you all receive yours in next Monday.


Congrats Sunny.. Wish you a very prosperous Oz life ahead.


----------



## VidyaS

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!!
> 
> Finalllyyyyyyyyy got the GRANT!!!
> Whooohoooooooooo!!!!!
> 
> All you guys out there, fasten your seat belts, coz your grants are too coming in!!!!!!
> 
> My timeline as below:
> 
> 221111 (Accountant) |IELTS:8 |IPA (Skill assesment): Applied 10/10/13|Skills Assessment Recd: 05/11/2013| NSW SS Application: 12/11/2013 Recd Invite: 24/02/2014  Visa applied: 8/3/14 CO Allocated: 6/5/14 Grant: 4/7/14 :whoo:


Congrats Nishant.. All the very best for your new Oz life.


----------



## Optimus Prime

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!!
> 
> Finalllyyyyyyyyy got the GRANT!!!
> Whooohoooooooooo!!!!!
> 
> All you guys out there, fasten your seat belts, coz your grants are too coming in!!!!!!
> 
> My timeline as below:
> 
> 221111 (Accountant) |IELTS:8 |IPA (Skill assesment): Applied 10/10/13|Skills Assessment Recd: 05/11/2013| NSW SS Application: 12/11/2013 Recd Invite: 24/02/2014  Visa applied: 8/3/14 CO Allocated: 6/5/14 Grant: 4/7/14 :whoo:


Congratulations Nishant!!


----------



## Optimus Prime

sunnyC said:


> Hi,
> Still now, I can't believe I received my golden email. Direct grant!!! This morning, I decided to call DIBP to ask about my status as I have no CO (lodged Mar 14th) and came to know my file was processed by Team Adelaide. That's all. I sent them an email to ask about my case and 2 hours later I received my grant letter. I am not sure whether they read my email and sent me grant or not but I strongly recommend you to call and send emails. Hope it helps.
> 
> Wish you all receive yours in next Monday.


Congratulations sunnyC!! 
Yes calling DIBP is recommended if you have crossed the 8-9 week limit...Who knows if your file is processed or gone down the pile?!


----------



## tarunar1

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!!
> 
> Finalllyyyyyyyyy got the GRANT!!!
> Whooohoooooooooo!!!!!
> 
> All you guys out there, fasten your seat belts, coz your grants are too coming in!!!!!!
> 
> My timeline as below:
> 
> 221111 (Accountant) |IELTS:8 |IPA (Skill assesment): Applied 10/10/13|Skills Assessment Recd: 05/11/2013| NSW SS Application: 12/11/2013 Recd Invite: 24/02/2014  Visa applied: 8/3/14 CO Allocated: 6/5/14 Grant: 4/7/14 :whoo:


Congrats Nishant.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> Congrats buddy !!


Thanks Chiku..


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> Originally Posted by mathota View Post
> 
> Hi chiku,
> 
> Buddy so sorry for inconvenience, wanted some information from you, can you help me with your skillset because my assumption is that the immigration is giving grants based on SOL list, I think CSOL applications are kept on hold.






chiku2006 said:


> I didnt take a note of it, is this the case???


I dont think so coz my occupation code 323214 is on SOL and CSOL both yet I am waiting as well guys.


----------



## darbar1409

Well guys actually was busy with my 4 wheeler driving trial for License at RTO and so was not able to follow up the forum today.

I apologize to all the friends who got their grants today because I was not able to congratulate anyone.

Belated congratulations to all those lovely friends who got their grants today specially Kiranjetti I got to know you also got your grant today so just have a blast and party hard this weekend but yah plz do not forget to pray for all of us who are yet waiting.


----------



## Welcome_me

darbar1409 said:


> Well guys actually was busy with my 4 wheeler driving trial for License at RTO and so was not able to follow up the forum today.
> 
> I apologize to all the friends who got their grants today because I was not able to congratulate anyone.
> 
> Belated congratulations to all those lovely friends who got their grants today specially Kiranjetti I got to know you also got your grant today so just have a blast and party hard this weekend but yah plz do not forget to pray for all of us who are yet waiting.


Thanks darbar! I couldnt specially thank you and chiku. You both have been extremely helpful. I am praying that you all should be showered with grants! God bless!!


----------



## Alnaibii

Cooldude1308 said:


> Friends, one question, I m onshore candidate, so is it mandatory for me to go out of australia and re enter compulsorily to validate my visa? Is there an alt way say going to DIBP office etc??


No, your visa will kick in the moment they issue it. No need to do anything.


----------



## msohaibkhan

lovetosmack said:


> He's from Pakistan. They cant upload Meds or PCC until they get a CO. For any reason if they are referred for external security checks, they will have lost the validity of the Meds/PCC, a very early entry date, lot of money, time & effort uselessly. That's why.


Thanks buddy for being my advocate


----------



## raufafridi2003

Guys, 
Enjoy the weekend and I hope DIBP will come with many grants on monday. Hope we all get our grants soon. Remember one another in the prayers and specially Adelaide Team 2 gangs because COs of that team are still passing their hibernation period..:bored:


----------



## samdam

Hi I was waiting for the golden mail for 187 days, I received it but it was not golden, it was black nothing golden on it  
Ok jokes apart, I tried 3 different numbers first dibp then first co then second co! I had to contact her 3 times before she finally answered it, so it took total 4 hours, she said your visa was not processed because the planning levels reached early, we will review your case and if we arrive at any conclusions we will let you know by email, within next few minutes I received the black mail I mean golden mail, I'm not much excited as it was just too long a wait for me, anyway need to plan further on how to get job and all, anyway best wishes to all of us who are waiting


----------



## raufafridi2003

samdam said:


> Hi I was waiting for the golden mail for 187 days, I received it but it was not golden, it was black nothing golden on it
> Ok jokes apart, I tried 3 different numbers first dibp then first co then second co! I had to contact her 3 times before she finally answered it, so it took total 4 hours, she said your visa was not processed because the planning levels reached early, we will review your case and if we arrive at any conclusions we will let you know by email, within next few minutes I received the black mail I mean golden mail, I'm not much excited as it was just too long a wait for me, anyway need to plan further on how to get job and all, anyway best wishes to all of us who are waiting


Many many congratulations buddy. its good to see that at least someone among us is getting grant..stay blessed


----------



## sonsi_03

Hi all, I just sent my enquiry e-mail to my CO and there are 2 auto replies. One of which said:

Thank you for your email. 

So we can spend as much time as possible processing visa applications, including yours, we do not respond to status update enquiries or acknowledge received documents. Further information about the visa processing time service standards is available at: Visa Processing Time Service Standards

Does anyone received such response?


----------



## mamunvega

so it was a fruitful week, huh...can anybody summarize how many grants so far given out??

how many Grants today ?? Actually i lost the track in congratulations thread...if anybody has any statistics, please don't hesitate to share.....thanks

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE GRANTEES !!! :tea:


----------



## poohandbean

*Visa granted!*

Hi guys,

My husbands, 2 kids and me have our visas today!

I lodged my visa on Feb 14, 2014 SS SA

My initial CO team was Adelaide 7 but the visas were granted by team 23, CO initial ME


Wish everyone who's still waiting speedy grants

Poohandbean


----------



## McJim

Congratulation, Poohandbean!


----------



## mamunvega

poohandbean said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My husbands, 2 kids and me have our visas today!
> 
> I lodged my visa on Feb 14, 2014 SS SA
> 
> My initial CO team was Adelaide 7 but the visas were granted by team 23, CO initial ME
> 
> 
> Wish everyone who's still waiting speedy grants
> 
> Poohandbean



let me be the first to Congratulate You :first: !! whats ur occupation??


----------



## mamunvega

*Attn: to those who Called DIBP*

Can anybody advise if the operator doesn't want to share anything...how to convince him/her...i am desperate to know about my status....


----------



## poohandbean

mamunvega said:


> let me be the first to Congratulate You :first: !! whats ur occupation??


Thanks buddy.

My job is a Recruitment Consultant.

Best o luck with your visa


----------



## darbar1409

Welcome_me said:


> Thanks darbar! I couldnt specially thank you and chiku. You both have been extremely helpful. I am praying that you all should be showered with grants! God bless!!


congratulations dear I am really very much happy for you and all the other friends who got their grants.
Thanks for your blesses and I am sure that soon all your blesses shall pay both of us by fulfilling our dreams.
No need to thank dear because when ever we need some support or information, this forum has been really helpfull to all of us and really I am loving the way we all support each other.


----------



## sunnyboi

mamunvega said:


> *Attn: to those who Called DIBP*
> 
> Can anybody advise if the operator doesn't want to share anything...how to convince him/her...i am desperate to know about my status....


It really depends on the operator. The first time I called, the operator was quite rude and mentioned about the delay and told not to call again to know about my case. When I called few days back, a very nice lady answered and patiently told about the backlog. Tried different ways to know the status of my application only to get a response that there will be a lot of delay and she doesn't know how long to be precise. Only thing which she mentioned was, CO not allocated since I really wanted to know at least this basic information.


----------



## Lvv

Hi all,
Can anyone provide me the DIBP number to call from India. In their website they have given only the number to call within aus..pls help..Also is there any email to enquire about the status of our visa?


----------



## Garry2684

Hi Lvv

This is the number you can call:

+61 1300 364 613

Preferred time to call from India - early morning.

Good Luck.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Lvv
> 
> This is the number you can call:
> 
> +61 1300 364 613
> 
> Preferred time to call from India - early morning.
> 
> Good Luck.


Call around 8:30 Australian time

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Me86

sonsi_03 said:


> Hi all, I just sent my enquiry e-mail to my CO and there are 2 auto replies. One of which said:
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> So we can spend as much time as possible processing visa applications, including yours, we do not respond to status update enquiries or acknowledge received documents. Further information about the visa processing time service standards is available at: Visa Processing Time Service Standards
> 
> Does anyone received such response?


Yes I did. I think that Adelaide team 6 is the only team still sending this reply!


----------



## Lvv

Thanks Garry and Nishant...ll try monday mornin itself...


----------



## manmvk

*Happy Weekend to all*

Wowwww!!!! Almost 40 grants in two days.... 



pompr said:


> VISA GRANTED!!!


Congratulation Pompr !!!! All the very best to you and your family.....



sunnyC said:


> I just got my visa granted today. I am so happy. I can not believe it!!!! Wow.


Congratulation SunnyC!!!! All the very best to you and your family.....




MilanPS said:


> My head bows down to all my pals on this forum ... I owe you ...
> 
> Direct 190 GRANT received this morning ...


Congratulation Milan !!!! All the very best to you and your family.....




mImranali said:


> HI EVERYONE
> 
> I have been following this threads for weeks silently
> On 3rd July 2014 finally got the Golden mail


Congratulation mImranali !!!! All the very best to you and your family.....




lichuc said:


> Finally god blessed me to get the grant.
> 
> time line:
> 190-SS:SA, Invitation-16/Jan/2014, Visa File-17/Jan/2014, Medi-29/Jan/2014, CO-07/Mar/2014, COC-01/April/2014, Delay mail-04/April/2014,Grant:04/07/2014, IED:29/01/2015


Congratulation Lichu !!!! All the very best to you and your family.....



Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!!
> 
> Finalllyyyyyyyyy got the GRANT!!!
> Whooohoooooooooo!!!!!


Congratulation Nishant !!!! All the very best to you and your family.....




samdam said:


> Hi I was waiting for the golden mail for 187 days, I received it but it was not golden, it was black nothing golden on it


Congratulation Samdam !!!! All the very best to you and your family.....




poohandbean said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My husbands, 2 kids and me have our visas today!
> Poohandbean


Congratulation Poohandbean !!!! All the very best to you and your family.....


----------



## askmohit

I have seen some gurgaon, delhi people over here but forgot there names... guys if we are from same place and going to same then lets meet up...


----------



## Prithi 22

Hi All,

This forum has been of great help and have been getting much guidance throughout the process.
Need some urgent advise around document upload. I have filed my visa on 21st March and uploaded all the documents. However, I am unable to upload my spouse's documents as we are not together due to differences since May and not planning to reconcile. Things are not working out. Kindly suggest me at this stage regarding my case. Clueless on what needs to be done further. Request your advise.


----------



## darbar1409

Prithi 22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This forum has been of great help and have been getting much guidance throughout the process.
> Need some urgent advise around document upload. I have filed my visa on 21st March and uploaded all the documents. However, I am unable to upload my spouse's documents as we are not together due to differences since May and not planning to reconcile. Things are not working out. Kindly suggest me at this stage regarding my case. Clueless on what needs to be done further. Request your advise.


Are you guys in a married relation?
If yes than its a tough thing yet you can give the information to your CO regarding the change in circumstances.


----------



## Pame

Prithi 22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This forum has been of great help and have been getting much guidance throughout the process.
> Need some urgent advise around document upload. I have filed my visa on 21st March and uploaded all the documents. However, I am unable to upload my spouse's documents as we are not together due to differences since May and not planning to reconcile. Things are not working out. Kindly suggest me at this stage regarding my case. Clueless on what needs to be done further. Request your advise.


Sorry to hear that things are not working in your way.

As you have filed your application as married, you can use form 1022 to notify change in circumstances and to give an explanation of your current status to CO and CO may advise you in that case how to proceed further. Even if you add your partner as non migrating dependents PCC and Meds are required. So form 1022 is best for you to explain your circumstances. Its my opinion and you can take a second opinion. 

Regards


----------



## kiranjetti

darbar1409 said:


> Well guys actually was busy with my 4 wheeler driving trial for License at RTO and so was not able to follow up the forum today. I apologize to all the friends who got their grants today because I was not able to congratulate anyone. Belated congratulations to all those lovely friends who got their grants today specially Kiranjetti I got to know you also got your grant today so just have a blast and party hard this weekend but yah plz do not forget to pray for all of us who are yet waiting.


 Thanks darbar just got back from work and the amazing day get only better with wishes from friends like you Thanks for the special mention .. You guys are in our prayers .. Monday is the day for you all


----------



## darbar1409

kiranjetti said:


> Thanks darbar just got back from work and the amazing day get only better with wishes from friends like you
> 
> Thanks for the special mention .. You guys are in out prayers .. Monday is the day for you all


Thank you for all your prayers because it is the only thing which we need at this stage.


----------



## kiranjetti

The amazing day is coming to an end and it's not sunk into me that I have achieved what I have been craving for such long time 

Thanks everyone on this forum, it's been a pleasure communicating with you all and knowingly or unknowingly you all became part of this incredible journey 

I pray for everyone who has lodged to get there grants quickly especially chiku, darbar and all the guys stuck with adelaide team ...wishing you all good luck and grants on early Monday 

Hope to continue this bond with you all in the adventure called " mission Aussie future " 

Let's start a group on fb and stay together 

Cheers 

Time to sip some glenfeddich and njoy football now 

Love u guys


----------



## darbar1409

kiranjetti said:


> The amazing day is coming to an end and it's not sunk into me that I have achieved what I have been craving for such long time
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum, it's been a pleasure communicating with you all and knowingly or unknowingly you all became part of this incredible journey
> 
> I pray for everyone who has lodged to get there grants quickly especially chiku, darbar and all the guys stuck with adelaide team ...wishing you all good luck and grants on early Monday
> 
> Hope to continue this bond with you all in the adventure called " mission Aussie future "
> 
> Let's start a group on fb and stay together
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Time to sip some glenfeddich and njoy football now
> 
> Love u guys


WOW what an idea, I agree.


----------



## asimak77

Hi all

I am also waiting for my grant. CO is SM from team 4 Adelaide. I lodged application 190 (SS NSW) on 26 feb 14. All doc frontloaded and med and pcc too in mid March. Waiting since then. Emailed CO twice but to no avail. Last mailed about a month ago. 
I like the idea of keeping in touch with each other on FB. My occupation code is sya admin 262113


----------



## darbar1409

Ladies and Gentleman attention please.

Please follow the link below:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/556306967813568/


----------



## LynneHardaker

Well end of week one. I'm sure many of us wake up each morning and the first thing we do is check our emails but still sigh. Hope and prey all teams are productive next week. I was told not to chase as it may result in further delays but I'm going to do next week come Friday if I don't hear anything. Visa lodged 17th jan. Team Adelaide 4


----------



## kiranjetti

darbar1409 said:


> Ladies and Gentleman attention please. Please follow the link below: https://www.facebook.com/groups/556306967813568/


Super let's all get together and be together guys will help us in the future .. Saves us costs and gives us more contacts by sharing and caring


----------



## samdam

asimak77 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am also waiting for my grant. CO is SM from team 4 Adelaide. I lodged application 190 (SS NSW) on 26 feb 14. All doc frontloaded and med and pcc too in mid March. Waiting since then. Emailed CO twice but to no avail. Last mailed about a month ago.
> I like the idea of keeping in touch with each other on FB. My occupation code is sya admin 262113


Have a word with your co, it may change everything


----------



## Qalandar786

sunnyboi said:


> Great! What's your occupation? Which state are you moving to?


Sorry guys for replying late. The occupation is sys admin and its Vic. Atlast got blessed in the holy month of Ramadan. My sincere wishes to all who await the grants. Keep up the spirits friends and its all just around the corner. Stay blessed guys. The forum has indeed been a great help. Seems more like a family to me now


----------



## Luqman

Guys, 

I have got the grant today. If I click view grant letter, it takes me to correspondence page and VEVO doesn't verify me details. Why is this like that ?


----------



## Qalandar786

Luqman said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have got the grant today. If I click view grant letter, it takes me to correspondence page and VEVO doesn't verify me details. Why is this like that ?


Hi Luqman,

I bet you must be searching by keying in your TRN. Try using the grant number instead for the look-up and see if that works.


----------



## Luqman

Yes but its listed on website verifying through trn has some issue. Already known issue.


----------



## askmohit

rt00021 said:


> *Buddy askmohit*, I guess it's a good idea to meet up, but then this forum itself provides more than enough opportunities to clarify all our doubts, share info and also send personal messages. Meeting isn't much required, hence. Btw, I am not planning to move to Australia as of now. I might have to go for validation of visa for a week's time 6 months down the line though.


I know the forum is really helpful, i am following it since last 1 year.... and I started this thread "Slow grant Speed" .... I was just saying that its good to have a company if we are planning a short trip really soon.. Because Finally our destination will be Australia... and we will need everyone's help and support even at that time.... MY IED is Feb 2015 and i am planning in a weeks trip in Dec or Jan.... 
Not a problem rt00021.... but my intent was different...


----------



## Cooldude1308

rt00021 said:


> I suggest not to call DIBP, buddy mamunvega. Wait/have patience. Calling MIGHT work against you and also might show you as desperate. Remember - I used the word 'might' because I can anticipate your next question.


In my view the calling helps. I got my grant 5 mins after the call.


----------



## Cooldude1308

askmohit said:


> I know the forum is really helpful, i am following it since last 1 year.... and I started this thread "Slow grant Speed" .... I was just saying that its good to have a company if we are planning a short trip really soon.. Because Finally our destination will be Australia... and we will need everyone's help and support even at that time.... MY IED is Feb 2015 and i am planning in a weeks trip in Dec or Jan....
> Not a problem rt00021.... but my intent was different...


Hi ashok,all

I am an onshore candidate and have recieved my grant yesterday. Do I need to fly out of country and come back in to validate my visa? Or does my visa start auto? Note: I dont have an IED in my grantt letter.


----------



## samdam

Cooldude1308 said:


> Hi ashok,all
> 
> I am an onshore candidate and have recieved my grant yesterday. Do I need to fly out of country and come back in to validate my visa? Or does my visa start auto? Note: I dont have an IED in my grantt letter.


Come on, it kicks off the day you get it dude , don't waster your AUDs on flying out and all, just get your medicare cards done. I guess you need to inform the nearest dibp office in the capital of your state, I believe your existing visa stands cancelled the moment you recieved your grant. Just read the grant letter carefully. Although it doesnt mention anything about onshore/offshore, however it's like it kicks off from the day you get your PR if you are onshore. Enjoy your PR news. Have a great Weekend too!!


----------



## chiku2006

askmohit said:


> I have seen some gurgaon, delhi people over here but forgot there names... guys if we are from same place and going to same then lets meet up...


Dude I am from Noida, waiting for my grant though :-(


----------



## Enernet

chiku2006 said:


> Dude I am from Noida, waiting for my grant though :-(


hi chiku,

I don't think they issue grant based on SOL.
My SS is from WA. From 3rd July WA SS unavailable for my applied occupation. Mine is 312312

But it was available when I lodged the application. This shouldn't affect the outcome of the application.

my agent wrote to them Friday late afternoon to my CO.

Let's wait for Monday. ...
till then everyone have a nice weekend.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

manmvk said:


> Wowwww!!!! Almost 40 grants in two days....
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation Pompr !!!! All the very best to you and your family.....
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation SunnyC!!!! All the very best to you and your family.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation Milan !!!! All the very best to you and your family.....
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation mImranali !!!! All the very best to you and your family.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation Lichu !!!! All the very best to you and your family.....
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation Nishant !!!! All the very best to you and your family.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation Samdam !!!! All the very best to you and your family.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation Poohandbean !!!! All the very best to you and your family.....


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Prithi 22

Pame said:


> Sorry to hear that things are not working in your way.
> 
> As you have filed your application as married, you can use form 1022 to notify change in circumstances and to give an explanation of your current status to CO and CO may advise you in that case how to proceed further. Even if you add your partner as non migrating dependents PCC and Meds are required. So form 1022 is best for you to explain your circumstances. Its my opinion and you can take a second opinion.
> 
> Regards


Thank you Darbar and Pame. Looks like form 1022 is the best way now. It gives me hope in these tough times. I had uploaded everything except for one document earlier. However, the last document could not be obtained due to the separation. Will check with one of the process consultants here also today.


----------



## shetu ahmed

samdam said:


> Hi I was waiting for the golden mail for 187 days, I received it but it was not golden, it was black nothing golden on it
> Ok jokes apart, I tried 3 different numbers first dibp then first co then second co! I had to contact her 3 times before she finally answered it, so it took total 4 hours, she said your visa was not processed because the planning levels reached early, we will review your case and if we arrive at any conclusions we will let you know by email, within next few minutes I received the black mail I mean golden mail, I'm not much excited as it was just too long a wait for me, anyway need to plan further on how to get job and all, anyway best wishes to all of us who are waiting



woooow... many many congratulations to you..
At least they dont forget december lodged.....
but for sure they forget me


----------



## shetu ahmed

rt00021 said:


> I suggest not to call DIBP, *buddy mamunvega*. Wait/have patience. Calling MIGHT work against you and also might show you as desperate. Remember - I used the word 'might' because I can anticipate your next question.


friend,, PLz suggest me... I have been lodged my application 20/12/13... and now thinking of cntc them..... what am I suppose to do??? calling them or wait more??


----------



## chiku2006

Enernet said:


> hi chiku,
> 
> I don't think they issue grant based on SOL.
> My SS is from WA. From 3rd July WA SS unavailable for my applied occupation. Mine is 312312
> 
> But it was available when I lodged the application. This shouldn't affect the outcome of the application.
> 
> my agent wrote to them Friday late afternoon to my CO.
> 
> Let's wait for Monday. ...
> till then everyone have a nice weekend.


Thanks my friend please do let me know the outcome. What are the initials of your CO


----------



## Nishant Dundas

shetu ahmed said:


> friend,, PLz suggest me... I have been lodged my application 20/12/13... and now thinking of cntc them..... what am I suppose to do??? calling them or wait more??


Call them up and politely ask if any further documents are required

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

shetu ahmed said:


> friend,, PLz suggest me... I have been lodged my application 20/12/13... and now thinking of cntc them..... what am I suppose to do??? calling them or wait more??


I think this is the number

+61 1300 364 613

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## samdam

shetu ahmed said:


> woooow... many many congratulations to you..
> At least they dont forget december lodged.....
> but for sure they forget me


thanks call your co, it helps


----------



## ShadyJawad

Hi guys, I just found out that the maiden name of my child is not shown in the visa grant. Only her name and family name there. However , it's shown clearly in her passport. Is it going to create a problem for us while entry?


----------



## minnu

hello friends,
I have a problem here, i had lodged visa on 19 feb and got a mail from co requesting further documents on march and my agent had uploaded the documents on same day itself... but till now those documents are remaining as " requested" in my application and not yet changed to received.... what could be the reason for this... should i contact my co and ask about it or should i just wait... confused and worried!!!!


----------



## raufafridi2003

ShadyJawad said:


> Hi guys, I just found out that the maiden name of my child is not shown in the visa grant. Only her name and family name there. However , it's shown clearly in her passport. Is it going to create a problem for us while entry?


I don't think so it should be a problem. I have got one of my friend here with thr midden name. I'll ask him and will let you know.


----------



## raufafridi2003

minnu said:


> hello friends,
> I have a problem here, i had lodged visa on 19 feb and got a mail from co requesting further documents on march and my agent had uploaded the documents on same day itself... but till now those documents are remaining as " requested" in my application and not yet changed to received.... what could be the reason for this... should i contact my co and ask about it or should i just wait... confused and worried!!!!


No need to worry bro. It's the same case with me. First I got an email from one case officer asking for documents. Then afterwards I got an email requested for some more documents. But when I checked that online on Immi account some dox are still requested and some are recommended while some are received. 
Just wait for you CO next step. If he needs more dox then he will probably ask you. Also no need tp worry about the documents your agent sent them last time. I am sure your agent would have the automatic system email when he sent the documents. Thats all you can use an evidence.


----------



## minnu

thank you so much raufafridi ....the thing is the day just after i had submitted my documents i got the delay mail from co...so i was completely confused abt it....my co is from gsm team 4....


----------



## Nagesh

Though it is Saturday , still I am on this forum as it releases my tension that lot of people are still waiting for the grants.

waiting !!!!!waiting!!!!!!!!!! waiting!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## minnu

Nagesh said:


> Though it is Saturday , still I am on this forum as it releases my tension that lot of people are still waiting for the grants.
> 
> waiting !!!!!waiting!!!!!!!!!! waiting!!!!!!!!!!!.


hello nagesh...
even i lodged my visa on the same date.....who s ur co...


----------



## shetu ahmed

Nishant Dundas said:


> I think this is the number
> 
> +61 1300 364 613
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum



Thank u very much..... as I applied through agent. today i mailed them to ask on behalf of me.. If they failed then I will try. plss pray for me:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nishant Dundas

raufafridi2003 said:


> No need to worry bro. It's the same case with me. First I got an email from one case officer asking for documents. Then afterwards I got an email requested for some more documents. But when I checked that online on Immi account some dox are still requested and some are recommended while some are received.
> Just wait for you CO next step. If he needs more dox then he will probably ask you. Also no need tp worry about the documents your agent sent them last time. I am sure your agent would have the automatic system email when he sent the documents. Thats all you can use an evidence.


Yes its perfectly normal.
When CO asks for any doc the status won't change until they change it from their side.
Best of luck

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## MilanPS

chiku2006 said:


> Dude I am from Noida, waiting for my grant though :-(


chiku, your grant is coming on monday ... I saw it there ...


----------



## chiku2006

MilanPS said:


> chiku, your grant is coming on monday ... I saw it there ...


Thanks bro! 

I am waiting for it anxiously! !

Unable to do concentrate on anything. .


----------



## askmohit

chiku2006 said:


> Thanks bro!
> 
> I am waiting for it anxiously! !
> 
> Unable to do concentrate on anything. .


Hey Chiku, Don't worry you will get it soon... I have also started a thread not sure if you like to join it too... 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-ied-before-feb15-lets-meet-fly-together.html

and don't worry buddy... you will get your grant really soon....


----------



## askmohit

shetu ahmed said:


> friend,, PLz suggest me... I have been lodged my application 20/12/13... and now thinking of cntc them..... what am I suppose to do??? calling them or wait more??


Wait for one more week... Else you can leave an email to your CO... Thats what I did..


----------



## Lvv

Hi frnds..
is there anyone got grant who applied without an agent???I applied alone without any agent and still now no news from them...feeling anxious...whether all the grant holders applied thru agentss????pls let me knw..


----------



## Welcome_me

Lvv said:


> Hi frnds..
> is there anyone got grant who applied without an agent???I applied alone without any agent and still now no news from them...feeling anxious...whether all the grant holders applied thru agentss????pls let me knw..


I applied without an agent and got my grant.


----------



## Lvv

Welcome_me said:


> I applied without an agent and got my grant.


Thanks for sharing that... so hope that all doesnt relate to visa grants..i was fearing is there any preference for agent's applicants..


----------



## immigbird

No prefernce for agents, for sure.


----------



## raufafridi2003

Lvv said:


> Hi frnds..
> is there anyone got grant who applied without an agent???I applied alone without any agent and still now no news from them...feeling anxious...whether all the grant holders applied thru agentss????pls let me knw..


No need to worry bro...We can't apply through agent always. Those who don't know or having some problem apply through agent. Specially when you onshore, agent will charge AUD3000 which is total waste of money. The only thing agent can help you in is that when there is complexity in your case.


----------



## Lvv

raufafridi2003 said:


> No need to worry bro...We can't apply through agent always. Those who don't know or having some problem apply through agent. Specially when you onshore, agent will charge AUD3000 which is total waste of money. The only thing agent can help you in is that when there is complexity in your case.


You are right..Thanks for your support...Hope we all ll get our grants soon...


----------



## Nagesh

minnu said:


> hello nagesh...
> even i lodged my visa on the same date.....who s ur co...


Hi Minnu,

Mine is LE Adelaide Team 2 . can you share your timeline.


----------



## Nagesh

How many people r their from CO "LE TEAM 2 ADELAIDE " ?


----------



## chiku2006

Nagesh said:


> How many people r their from CO "LE TEAM 2 ADELAIDE " ?


My CO is same


----------



## minnu

Nagesh said:


> Hi Minnu,
> 
> Mine is LE Adelaide Team 2 . can you share your timeline.


my co is LW GSM TEAM4 Adelaide......

visa lodged- 19 feb 2014, pcc- 20/2/2014, medical - 26/2/2014, CO -31/03/2014, delay mail- 3/04/2014 grant - God knows..


----------



## gyan

LynneHardaker said:


> Well end of week one. I'm sure many of us wake up each morning and the first thing we do is check our emails but still sigh. Hope and prey all teams are productive next week. I was told not to chase as it may result in further delays but I'm going to do next week come Friday if I don't hear anything. Visa lodged 17th jan. Team Adelaide 4


I also got Team 4 Adelaide and have visa lodged on 16 Jan but still no grant. Please do let me know if you get to know something. My CO initials are SH. yours?


----------



## umair236

Hi guys,

Is there anyone on this forum who requested the CO to put the grant on hold due to due child birth in some days?
I have been waiting grant for 190 SS SA from GSM team 2 Adelaide and grant is expected for me and my wife any time now but my wife is pregnant and expected delivery date is between 19th July to 19th August 2014 as per doctors.

Now in this case I want to put the grant on hold to add my new born in the VISA application, Can anyone guide is this right to do at this time? If I put the grant on hold then what documents need to be submitted after child birth and whats the expected delay for the grant. I fear I have to wait loooooooooooooong again. Please guide if someone already gone through this situation.

Thanks in advance


----------



## shetu ahmed

askmohit said:


> Wait for one more week... Else you can leave an email to your CO... Thats what I did..



Thats a good suggestion... thanx.... i dont have my co`s emil address....how can i get it???? any idea????

Thanx...
shetu


----------



## darbar1409

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1P9l3QDKYn4poXXdKMvPuL9uW5Tsw37DP9IY0sna3U30/edit?pli=1#gid=0

above link is a simple spread sheet created by one of our friend.


----------



## Tau$eef

Has your Co ever left you an email?


----------



## Tau$eef

shetu ahmed said:


> Thats a good suggestion... thanx.... i dont have my co`s emil address....how can i get it???? any idea????
> 
> Thanx...
> shetu



Has your Co ever left you an email?


----------



## samdam

shetu ahmed said:


> Thats a good suggestion... thanx.... i dont have my co`s emil address....how can i get it???? any idea????
> 
> Thanx...
> shetu


Call your co, why mail her, when you can have it one to one


----------



## Nishant Dundas

umair236 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is there anyone on this forum who requested the CO to put the grant on hold due to due child birth in some days?
> I have been waiting grant for 190 SS SA from GSM team 2 Adelaide and grant is expected for me and my wife any time now but my wife is pregnant and expected delivery date is between 19th July to 19th August 2014 as per doctors.
> 
> Now in this case I want to put the grant on hold to add my new born in the VISA application, Can anyone guide is this right to do at this time? If I put the grant on hold then what documents need to be submitted after child birth and whats the expected delay for the grant. I fear I have to wait loooooooooooooong again. Please guide if someone already gone through this situation.
> 
> Thanks in advance


You should fill up form1022(pls check form no again on skillselect site also) and mail it to the email from which you received the initial mail from team2. Also call up dibp and ask them about this. The form also suggests how the form is to be submitted I think, do check once.

Best of luck for the child and I hope god blesses you with a healthy baby and a nice grant in your lap too!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Nishant Dundas said:


> You should fill up form1022(pls check form no again on skillselect site also) and mail it to the email from which you received the initial mail from team2. Also call up dibp and ask them about this. The form also suggests how the form is to be submitted I think, do check once.
> 
> Best of luck for the child and I hope god blesses you with a healthy baby and a nice grant in your lap too!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Forgot to mention - the form to be filled up would be 'change in circumstances' form

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## chiku2006

umair236 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is there anyone on this forum who requested the CO to put the grant on hold due to due child birth in some days?
> I have been waiting grant for 190 SS SA from GSM team 2 Adelaide and grant is expected for me and my wife any time now but my wife is pregnant and expected delivery date is between 19th July to 19th August 2014 as per doctors.
> 
> Now in this case I want to put the grant on hold to add my new born in the VISA application, Can anyone guide is this right to do at this time? If I put the grant on hold then what documents need to be submitted after child birth and whats the expected delay for the grant. I fear I have to wait loooooooooooooong again. Please guide if someone already gone through this situation.
> 
> Thanks in advance


How did you get medical test done of your wife if she was pregnant?


----------



## jestin684

Hi guys.....does anyone have CO LC Team 2?

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## LynneHardaker

gyan said:


> I also got Team 4 Adelaide and have visa lodged on 16 Jan but still no grant. Please do let me know if you get to know something. My CO initials are SH. yours?


. Exactly the same

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## umair236

Nishant Dundas said:


> Forgot to mention - the form to be filled up would be 'change in circumstances' form
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks Nishant for the good wishes and suggestions


----------



## umair236

chiku2006 said:


> How did you get medical test done of your wife if she was pregnant?


She was in her second trimester and radiologyst , panel doctor and her own doc allowed her to go through xray with protective sheet, so medical was done plus one mote test later on related to pregnancy


----------



## dharma12

umair236 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is there anyone on this forum who requested the CO to put the grant on hold due to due child birth in some days?
> I have been waiting grant for 190 SS SA from GSM team 2 Adelaide and grant is expected for me and my wife any time now but my wife is pregnant and expected delivery date is between 19th July to 19th August 2014 as per doctors.
> 
> Now in this case I want to put the grant on hold to add my new born in the VISA application, Can anyone guide is this right to do at this time? If I put the grant on hold then what documents need to be submitted after child birth and whats the expected delay for the grant. I fear I have to wait loooooooooooooong again. Please guide if someone already gone through this situation.
> 
> Thanks in advance




Your grant would be on hold until the baby is born. You need to do the medicals of both soon-to-be a mom and bub. But before that you need to get the passport for the baby, so that your CO could generate a HAP ID for the bub for performing medical.

If you are from a low risk country like the UK or some other European countries, the medical could be waived off by signing an agreement with DIBP. However, with high risk countries, this is unlikely.


----------



## wingzee

Hi guys,

I have lodge my 190 visa on 29June and front-loaded all documents. Today I checked my account documents progress is stated as "Received" (was Recommended and Required previously).

Does this means that a someone is checking the documents or a CO has been allocated?


----------



## lovetosmack

wingzee said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have lodge my 190 visa on 29June and front-loaded all documents. Today I checked my account documents progress is stated as "Received" (was Recommended and Required previously).
> 
> Does this means that a someone is checking the documents or a CO has been allocated?


No. It changes automatically.


----------



## jack1010

Hi Gyan & LynneHardaker,

I filed my app on 25-Jan and my CO is also SH (Adelaide -Team 4). What is the game plan? Are you planning to call / write?

Any one else from Adelaide -Team 4 who got grant in last week.

Thanks,
J


----------



## Waqarali20005

chiku2006 said:


> How did you get medical test done of your wife if she was pregnant?


If your wife is pregnant than grant would only be issued once the baby has been delivered


----------



## chiku2006

jack1010 said:


> Hi Gyan & LynneHardaker,
> 
> I filed my app on 25-Jan and my CO is also SH (Adelaide -Team 4). What is the game plan? Are you planning to call / write?
> 
> Any one else from Adelaide -Team 4 who got grant in last week.
> 
> Thanks,
> J


Dude most of the grants came from team 4&8 only


----------



## jack1010

chiku2006 said:


> Dude most of the grants came from team 4&8 only


Thanks mate for the info. Don't know when my turn will come. 

Any grants from SH (CO) of Team-4 Adelaide last week?

Thanks
J


----------



## chiku2006

jack1010 said:


> Thanks mate for the info. Don't know when my turn will come.
> 
> Any grants from SH (CO) of Team-4 Adelaide last week?
> 
> Thanks
> J


Buddy please go back a few pages and you may find details. ..


----------



## Matiko

jestin684 said:


> Hi guys.....does anyone have CO LC Team 2?
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Hi Jestin,

I'm with Adl T2 : CO: LC. No communication whatsoever after last communication requesting additional docs on 10 Apr. 

Hope and pray she wakes up tomorrow and grants us our PR. :fingerscrossed:

All the best!


----------



## LynneHardaker

chiku2006 said:


> Buddy please go back a few pages and you may find details. ..


 hey didn't see any watching closely. Let's hope he's on holiday and back Monday in an extremely good mood and ready to hand out the grants


----------



## shetu ahmed

Tau$eef said:


> Has your Co ever left you an email?



no... I applied through agent and the agent did not provide me any clue


----------



## chiku2006

LynneHardaker said:


> hey didn't see any watching closely. Let's hope he's on holiday and back Monday in an extremely good mood and ready to hand out the grants


Lets hope so...


----------



## shetu ahmed

samdam said:


> Call your co, why mail her, when you can have it one to one



Thank u samdam.... but today also my agent told me to have patience rather than providing any contc detail.


----------



## msohaibkhan

Anyone who has applied on or before 16-Mar-2014 and hasn't yet got the CO allocated??






*


----------



## Marshal

eddieb7 said:


> Originally Posted by Matiko View Post
> Updated list for ADL Team 2
> 
> (1) Chiku2006
> (2) Cooldude1308 (GRANT)
> (3) Marshal
> (4) Darbar1409
> 5) raufafridi2003
> 6) enernet
> 7) RVJ
> 8) SuperDuperMan
> 9)Nagesh
> 10) Matiko
> 11) Tigerfeet
> 12) Jestin684
> 13) Eddieb7
> 14) Damilloo


Take your brace position.


----------



## chiku2006

Marshal said:


> Take your brace position.


All the best guys !!


----------



## Lvv

msohaibkhan said:


> Anyone who has applied on or before 16-Mar-2014 and hasn't yet got the CO allocated??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes..I applied on march 7 ..till now no CO and no news from them......waiting..waiting...


----------



## Tau$eef

shetu ahmed said:


> Thank u samdam.... but today also my agent told me to have patience rather than providing any contc detail.



Your agent sounds quite dodgy :suspicious:


----------



## Tau$eef

Lvv said:


> Yes..I applied on march 7 ..till now no CO and no news from them......waiting..waiting...


Yeah i am on the same boat....applied in march with NSW SS and have no freakin clue whether someone is working on my case or not....:frusty:


----------



## HarryAdd

grants will flow in another 6hrs


----------



## Tau$eef

HarryAdd said:


> grants will flow in another 6hrs


Amen :becky:


----------



## Matiko

Marshal said:


> Take your brace position.


All the best T2 Gang!!!!!


----------



## gyan

jack1010 said:


> Hi Gyan & LynneHardaker,
> 
> I filed my app on 25-Jan and my CO is also SH (Adelaide -Team 4). What is the game plan? Are you planning to call / write?
> 
> Any one else from Adelaide -Team 4 who got grant in last week.
> 
> Thanks,
> J


My agent has dropped an email to CO on friday. Waiting for his response. I will call on Tuesday if i do not hear anything on by then.


----------



## manmvk

May this week brings more happiness to all those who waiting for Grant....Wish you all a Lucky Week 28!!! :xmasunwrap:


----------



## Pame

gyan said:


> My agent has dropped an email to CO on friday. Waiting for his response. I will call on Tuesday if i do not hear anything on by then.


Hi,

Is it Brisbane Team 34 to which you belong?....I hope this week changes life of every body.


----------



## shetu ahmed

Tau$eef said:


> Your agent sounds quite dodgy :suspicious:


Agreed...... they are not co operative. did you applied by ur self?which occupation?


----------



## sandysehta

Best of luck to everyone expecting a grant this week :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 'HM'

where shall i mail to check the status of my application ??? CO not allocated, visa applied 10 april.


----------



## Ghaith

Hi Guys 
I just called the DIPB general number where every one is calling +61 130036 4613 

but they told me that they don't give any status update regarding the Visa application and it is advised to drop an email to the CO who is handling the case !! 

could you guys advice the telephone number of Team 33 Brisbane ?


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo

'HM' said:


> where shall i mail to check the status of my application ??? CO not allocated, visa applied 10 april.


I can't see any point on doing so.

I've been visiting this thread every 10 minutes for the last few weeks, and I'm still to see someone who called DIBP without having a CO and got any useful information from DIBP.

All you are going to get is a generic answer as we've seen several times, and you'll be wasting their resources, which could be spent granting visas rather than answering phone calls.

There are lots of February/March applicants with CO and without visa yet, and even more March candidates without a CO assigned. If you are from April, you'll need to wait a bit more.

Good luck to everybody for the coming week.


----------



## SSAODNHAALNI

I guess contacting DIBP helps in getting the golden letter, I suggest all waiting members try to contact them as in most of the cases it has worked. 

Also, just wanted to to say all people who are going to Adelaide..... I will be shifting to Adelaide in a month or two. Send me a PM if any of you wish to be connected. May be we can help each other settle better.


----------



## Cooldude1308

Marshal said:


> Take your brace position.


Guys I think the reason I have got it is my call to CO. Strongly suggest that you guys do the same. If not CO then DIBP directly.


----------



## darbar1409

Wake up Team 2.


----------



## Nasim_Kamal

SENT AN EMAIL TO MY CO GOT AN AUTOMATED REPLY

IMPORTANT NOTICE - New email address
We would like to advise that as of 30 June 2014 supporting documentation should be emailed to:
[email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>.
To ensure your documents are attended to as soon as possible, we encourage you to update your records, and to send any further documentation to [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>.
The following mail boxes will no longer be available:

· [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>

· [email protected]<mailto:Adelaide.GSM.team[email protected]>

· [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>
If you have sent documents to any of these email addresses prior to 3 July 2014, you are not required to resend.


----------



## rajajessie

*Finally THE GRANT*

***** This is going to be a long thread so whosoever want to just see the timelines, then kindly scroll at the end, Thank you for all your kind support ***** 

Hello Everyone,

Finally I have got the opportunity to compose this thread and share with you all my story (same like everyone’s filled with challenges).

I started following this thread in Nov 2013 (at that time I already have applied for my skill assessment and had an assigned MARA Agent). Due to some technical glitches I couldn't join this thread for 4 months, being in China many things are filtered out so this was the only and BEST source of information one would need to understand the PR process inside out.

Now my challenges starts with having my Partner from China (I have nothing against the country), but it adds onto various documents work one needs to accomplish before the various stages of application, for which I paid $7000 AUD as a fee for MARA Agent, YES its more than are combined fee for visas. He helped us by saving huge amount of time in exploring and knowing from which part we require what all documents and how much they'll cost. In this entire process I never saw my application for state nomination or filed EOI's etc., that's one of the reason I never gave my help over the forum in early phase because I was simply living in an oblivion.

That being said then comes the NIGHTMARE of QUOTA running out on all of us in 2013-14 year. This dark period I really lost my patience and confidence but this FORUM was the only place I come at the end for HOPE. I am truly grateful for each and everyone one of YOU for being there as a support.

After July 1, I saw the flood gates kind of opened and on 4th July Kiranjetti got PR (Same CO and Team), so I took the advice and rang my team, while discussing my case they said all is fine and SUDDENLY the person on phone said BUT WE NEED TO REDUCE YOUR POINTS :jaw::jaw::jaw:

I had my liver in my mouth, legs were shivering, and speech got distorted over the next few seconds. He said we would send an email to you right away and kindly respond to that, THANK YOU! :scared::scared::scared:

I WAS IN A SHOCK and I RANG MY AGENT (with who I never shared this call, because first time I contacted DIBP/AU on my own), and to add onto my nightmare, MY AGENT was in Australia and will be reaching back on 6th July late night. I just wanted to get rid of these two days as it was like the worse FEAR OF MY LIFE lasting for 48hours.

On Sunday evening I received an email, which explains that my agent over calculated my points (same mistake which has turned catastrophic to many people on this thread), as ACS deducted 2 years of my work experience. 

NOW That email states that we understand that you made an inadvertent error etc. (which scared the **** out of me) and they asked me to give the statement saying I authorize them to correct my point score to 60 from 65 :smow: :smow:

*My Guess - Its good to have MARA Agent as this was his mistake so I think DIBP takes it easy on them and gives a benefit of doubt*

So my life in Dark Dungeon continued till this morning my agent called and said "ARE YOU READY TO GO TO AUS", and I simply burst into tear, which has been accumulated for over past 6 months. 

Lastly, Please accept my sincerest thanks for reading through the thread  and always there for support & help. This forum has always been the backbone of migration consultancy and hope for me. I whole-heartedly salute ALL of you for giving unconditional HELP. Few names I would like to thank personally are Chiku, gkkumar, Lovetosmack and many more which I can’t recall now but you'll always be in my prayers.

THANK YOU! 

Persevere Shall Prevail . . . . .

Cheers and Best of luck Everyone,
Raj

P.S. Any personal queries are more than welcome 

For mobile users Timeline:
261313 - Software Engineer || Subclass 190 || IELTS 8 || SS VIC - 19/12/2013(applied) 31/01/2014(Invited) || Visa Filed - 04/03/2014 || PCC issued dates - 25th February(China PCC), 28th February(UK PCC), 11th March(Indian PCC) || Medical:16th March 2014 || CO Allocated - 27th March 2014 || CO Details - Brisbane Team 33 (Initials - KD) || Grant - 7th July :bump2: :bump2:


----------



## Nasim_Kamal

rajajessie CONGRATS MATE


----------



## Enernet

Congrats raj


----------



## chiku2006

Congrats Raj and wish you a great life ahead !!


----------



## darbar1409

Congrats Rajajessie.
All is well that ends well.


----------



## rajajessie

darbar1409 said:


> Congrats Rajajessie.
> All is well that ends well.


Indeed MATE. Thanks alot for the kind wishes.





Enernet said:


> Congrats raj


Thanks Enernet! Best of luck Dear, hope you get the BIG news real soon.




chiku2006 said:


> Congrats Raj and wish you a great life ahead !!


Thanks alot Chiku and I am sincerely looking forward to your BIG News. If possible try to ring them as it does help to bring your file into their attention. (Trick: Use the number mentioned in the email sent by CO for document request) 




Nasim_Kamal said:


> rajajessie CONGRATS MATE


Thank you so much Nasim and I sincerely wish almighty will bring the good news to your door-step real soon


----------



## HarryAdd

rajajessie said:


> ***** This is going to be a long thread so whosoever want to just see the timelines, then kindly scroll at the end, Thank you for all your kind support *****
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Persevere Shall Prevail . . . . .
> 
> Cheers and Best of luck Everyone,
> Raj
> 
> P.S. Any personal queries are more than welcome
> 
> For mobile users Timeline:
> 261313 - Software Engineer || Subclass 190 || IELTS 8 || SS VIC - 19/12/2013(applied) 31/01/2014(Invited) || Visa Filed - 04/03/2014 || PCC issued dates - 25th February(China PCC), 28th February(UK PCC), 11th March(Indian PCC) || Medical:16th March 2014 || CO Allocated - 27th March 2014 || CO Details - Brisbane Team 33 (Initials - KD) || Grant - 7th July :bump2: :bump2:



congrats my friend... wish you a great life @ AUS


----------



## HarryAdd

Hey chiku, did you called the DIBP today? any news about your visa?

Please share

Thanks


----------



## chiku2006

HarryAdd said:


> Hey chiku, did you called the DIBP today? any news about your visa?
> 
> Please share
> 
> Thanks


No I didnt call anyone as I have applied through a MARA agent.. I have asked him to send an email for the application status. 

My CO's email doesnt have his phone number :-(


----------



## HarryAdd

yahooooooooooooo.... got my grant today... today is my lucky day 

Chiku, I wish you get the grant today itself.

No more words for now as everything is freezing... 

will post more details laters....


firstly, Thanks thanks thanks to each member of this forum....


----------



## raufafridi2003

HarryAdd said:


> yahooooooooooooo.... got my grant today... today is my lucky day
> 
> Chiku, I wish you get the grant today itself.
> 
> No more words for now as everything is freezing...
> 
> will post more details laters....
> 
> firstly, Thanks thanks thanks to each member of this forum....


Congrats Harry...stay blessed


----------



## rajajessie

HarryAdd said:


> congrats my friend... wish you a great life @ AUS


Thanks Mate for the warm wishes and best of luck for your grant.


----------



## chiku2006

HarryAdd said:


> yahooooooooooooo.... got my grant today... today is my lucky day
> 
> Chiku, I wish you get the grant today itself.
> 
> No more words for now as everything is freezing...
> 
> will post more details laters....
> 
> firstly, Thanks thanks thanks to each member of this forum....


Awesome dude!! 

What a great start of the week for you buddy. 

Have a blast dude and thanks for your wishes.

Please share your timelines and CO details ..


----------



## manfred-ren

any grant from team 6 ???????????????

Are they sleeping???


----------



## HarryAdd

raufafridi2003 said:


> Congrats Harry...stay blessed


Thanks my friend



chiku2006 said:


> Awesome dude!!
> 
> What a great start of the week for you buddy.
> 
> Have a blast dude and thanks for your wishes.
> 
> Please share your timelines and CO details ..


thanks chiku. I got the grant from team 2 CO initial SO


----------



## rajajessie

HarryAdd said:


> yahooooooooooooo.... got my grant today... today is my lucky day
> 
> Chiku, I wish you get the grant today itself.
> 
> No more words for now as everything is freezing...
> 
> will post more details laters....
> 
> 
> firstly, Thanks thanks thanks to each member of this forum....



Congrats Mate!
Really happy for you


----------



## kharelshishir

Many many congrats to rajajessie and harry.
Enjoy your big day. 
Hope to hear flood of grants onwards


----------



## Enernet

HarryAdd said:


> yahooooooooooooo.... got my grant today... today is my lucky day
> 
> Chiku, I wish you get the grant today itself.
> 
> No more words for now as everything is freezing...
> 
> will post more details laters....
> 
> 
> firstly, Thanks thanks thanks to each member of this forum....


Congratulations harry. ..
Wish you all the best


----------



## darbar1409

HarryAdd said:


> Thanks my friend
> 
> 
> 
> thanks chiku. I got the grant from team 2 CO initial SO


congrats Harry.
Thats great to hear that team 2 is not sleeping.
Plz share your timeline bro.


----------



## manfred-ren

Any friend is team 6???


----------



## rajajessie

kharelshishir said:


> Many many congrats to rajajessie and harry.
> Enjoy your big day.
> Hope to hear flood of grants onwards


Thanks alot Kharelshishir! Best of luck for your speedy grant


----------



## raufafridi2003

HarryAdd said:


> Thanks my friend
> 
> thanks chiku. I got the grant from team 2 CO initial SO


Wow..me and chikku are from the same Team..it's good to see that team2 has given a grant..pray for us too our friend


----------



## HarryAdd

rajajessie said:


> Congrats Mate!
> Really happy for you


Thanks mate



kharelshishir said:


> Many many congrats to rajajessie and harry.
> Enjoy your big day.
> Hope to hear flood of grants onwards


Thanks kharelshishir



Enernet said:


> Congratulations harry. ..
> Wish you all the best


Thanks Enernet 



darbar1409 said:


> congrats Harry.
> Thats great to hear that team 2 is not sleeping.
> Plz share your timeline bro.


Thanks darbar... updated in the doc too 



raufafridi2003 said:


> Wow..me and chikku are from the same Team..it's good to see that team2 has given a grant..pray for us too our friend


I pray to God that there should be more n more grants today...


----------



## kiranjetti

rajajessie said:


> ***** This is going to be a long thread so whosoever want to just see the timelines, then kindly scroll at the end, Thank you for all your kind support ***** Hello Everyone, Finally I have got the opportunity to compose this thread and share with you all my story (same like everyone&#146;s filled with challenges). I started following this thread in Nov 2013 (at that time I already have applied for my skill assessment and had an assigned MARA Agent). Due to some technical glitches I couldn't join this thread for 4 months, being in China many things are filtered out so this was the only and BEST source of information one would need to understand the PR process inside out. Now my challenges starts with having my Partner from China (I have nothing against the country), but it adds onto various documents work one needs to accomplish before the various stages of application, for which I paid $7000 AUD as a fee for MARA Agent, YES its more than are combined fee for visas. He helped us by saving huge amount of time in exploring and knowing from which part we require what all documents and how much they'll cost. In this entire process I never saw my application for state nomination or filed EOI's etc., that's one of the reason I never gave my help over the forum in early phase because I was simply living in an oblivion. That being said then comes the NIGHTMARE of QUOTA running out on all of us in 2013-14 year. This dark period I really lost my patience and confidence but this FORUM was the only place I come at the end for HOPE. I am truly grateful for each and everyone one of YOU for being there as a support. After July 1, I saw the flood gates kind of opened and on 4th July Kiranjetti got PR (Same CO and Team), so I took the advice and rang my team, while discussing my case they said all is fine and SUDDENLY the person on phone said BUT WE NEED TO REDUCE YOUR POINTS :jaw::jaw::jaw: I had my liver in my mouth, legs were shivering, and speech got distorted over the next few seconds. He said we would send an email to you right away and kindly respond to that, THANK YOU! :scared::scared::scared: I WAS IN A SHOCK and I RANG MY AGENT (with who I never shared this call, because first time I contacted DIBP/AU on my own), and to add onto my nightmare, MY AGENT was in Australia and will be reaching back on 6th July late night. I just wanted to get rid of these two days as it was like the worse FEAR OF MY LIFE lasting for 48hours. On Sunday evening I received an email, which explains that my agent over calculated my points (same mistake which has turned catastrophic to many people on this thread), as ACS deducted 2 years of my work experience. NOW That email states that we understand that you made an inadvertent error etc. (which scared the **** out of me) and they asked me to give the statement saying I authorize them to correct my point score to 60 from 65 :smow: :smow: *My Guess - Its good to have MARA Agent as this was his mistake so I think DIBP takes it easy on them and gives a benefit of doubt* So my life in Dark Dungeon continued till this morning my agent called and said "ARE YOU READY TO GO TO AUS", and I simply burst into tear, which has been accumulated for over past 6 months. Lastly, Please accept my sincerest thanks for reading through the thread  and always there for support & help. This forum has always been the backbone of migration consultancy and hope for me. I whole-heartedly salute ALL of you for giving unconditional HELP. Few names I would like to thank personally are Chiku, gkkumar, Lovetosmack and many more which I can&#146;t recall now but you'll always be in my prayers. THANK YOU! Persevere Shall Prevail . . . . . Cheers and Best of luck Everyone, Raj P.S. Any personal queries are more than welcome  For mobile users Timeline: 261313 - Software Engineer || Subclass 190 || IELTS 8 || SS VIC - 19/12/2013(applied) 31/01/2014(Invited) || Visa Filed - 04/03/2014 || PCC issued dates - 25th February(China PCC), 28th February(UK PCC), 11th March(Indian PCC) || Medical:16th March 2014 || CO Allocated - 27th March 2014 || CO Details - Brisbane Team 33 (Initials - KD) || Grant - 7th July :bump2: :bump2:


Congrats rajaessie ... Happy that my advice worked


----------



## kiranjetti

Good morning guys ...congrats to everyone who received there grants ... Wishing the rest of the gang a very quick grant ..


----------



## carthik.annayan

Guys, Is DIBP granting the visa in some Random order? I see people, who launched the visa after me getting their grants. Closing into 5 months since the launch of visa  i'm a bit worried now...
Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## SuperDuperMan

yup, you are right.. it looks rather random.. no one really knows if there is any logic to the order... fear not though, you are not alone, cause a lot of us are 'waiting' 




carthik.annayan said:


> Guys, Is DIBP granting the visa in some Random order? I see people, who launched the visa after me getting their grants. Closing into 5 months since the launch of visa  i'm a bit worried now...
> Cheers,
> Carthik


----------



## rajajessie

kiranjetti said:


> Congrats rajaessie ... Happy that my advice worked


I owe you BIG TIME!!
Thanks a TON


----------



## olways

manfred-ren said:


> Any friend is team 6???


I'm assigned to Team 6. Have been waiting for almost a year. Applied July, 2013.


----------



## wana fly

carthik.annayan said:


> Guys, Is DIBP granting the visa in some Random order? I see people, who launched the visa after me getting their grants. Closing into 5 months since the launch of visa  i'm a bit worried now...
> Cheers,
> Carthik



Helllo Carthik,
yeah it looks like its true.... They are granting people randomly & not picking up from the order applications were lodged.... 
btw, gud to know even you have the same job id as mine... hope to stay in touch.


----------



## Enernet

carthik.annayan said:


> Guys, Is DIBP granting the visa in some Random order? I see people, who launched the visa after me getting their grants. Closing into 5 months since the launch of visa  i'm a bit worried now...
> Cheers,
> Carthik


Buddy,

I applied in November 2013... Still waiting

lets wait for our turn...


----------



## manfred-ren

olways said:


> I'm assigned to Team 6. Have been waiting for almost a year. Applied July, 2013.




Have you received your grant??

what is your co's name?


----------



## sonsi_03

manfred-ren said:


> Have you received your grant??
> 
> what is your co's name?


my co is from team 6 too LC called dibp this morning they said all docs required are completed awaiting for decision


----------



## chiku2006

Guys I seek your advise on the following:-

I dont have my CO's number so getting in touch with him over the phone is out of question. If I will call DIBP, will they have any update on my application or they will just say wait for CO to revert. 

Please advise !


----------



## Tau$eef

Nasim_Kamal said:


> SENT AN EMAIL TO MY CO GOT AN AUTOMATED REPLY
> 
> IMPORTANT NOTICE - New email address
> We would like to advise that as of 30 June 2014 supporting documentation should be emailed to:
> [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>.
> To ensure your documents are attended to as soon as possible, we encourage you to update your records, and to send any further documentation to [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>.
> The following mail boxes will no longer be available:
> 
> · [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>
> 
> · [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>
> 
> · [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>
> If you have sent documents to any of these email addresses prior to 3 July 2014, you are not required to resend.



Brother can you tell me if they sent you some kinda notification when you got a co ? I have applied in march and still in dark whether someone is working on my case or not


----------



## manfred-ren

sonsi_03 said:


> my co is from team 6 too LC called dibp this morning they said all docs required are completed awaiting for decision



which number you called? 

I called +61 1300 364 613 last week, the operator did not give me the number of my CO, and just tell me waiting .....


----------



## manfred-ren

chiku2006 said:


> Guys I seek your advise on the following:-
> 
> I dont have my CO's number so getting in touch with him over the phone is out of question. If I will call DIBP, will they have any update on my application or they will just say wait for CO to revert.
> 
> Please advise !


Just wait


----------



## Waqarali20005

rajajessie said:


> ***** This is going to be a long thread so whosoever want to just see the timelines, then kindly scroll at the end, Thank you for all your kind support *****
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally I have got the opportunity to compose this thread and share with you all my story (same like everyone’s filled with challenges).
> 
> I started following this thread in Nov 2013 (at that time I already have applied for my skill assessment and had an assigned MARA Agent). Due to some technical glitches I couldn't join this thread for 4 months, being in China many things are filtered out so this was the only and BEST source of information one would need to understand the PR process inside out.
> 
> Now my challenges starts with having my Partner from China (I have nothing against the country), but it adds onto various documents work one needs to accomplish before the various stages of application, for which I paid $7000 AUD as a fee for MARA Agent, YES its more than are combined fee for visas. He helped us by saving huge amount of time in exploring and knowing from which part we require what all documents and how much they'll cost. In this entire process I never saw my application for state nomination or filed EOI's etc., that's one of the reason I never gave my help over the forum in early phase because I was simply living in an oblivion.
> 
> That being said then comes the NIGHTMARE of QUOTA running out on all of us in 2013-14 year. This dark period I really lost my patience and confidence but this FORUM was the only place I come at the end for HOPE. I am truly grateful for each and everyone one of YOU for being there as a support.
> 
> After July 1, I saw the flood gates kind of opened and on 4th July Kiranjetti got PR (Same CO and Team), so I took the advice and rang my team, while discussing my case they said all is fine and SUDDENLY the person on phone said BUT WE NEED TO REDUCE YOUR POINTS :jaw::jaw::jaw:
> 
> I had my liver in my mouth, legs were shivering, and speech got distorted over the next few seconds. He said we would send an email to you right away and kindly respond to that, THANK YOU! :scared::scared::scared:
> 
> I WAS IN A SHOCK and I RANG MY AGENT (with who I never shared this call, because first time I contacted DIBP/AU on my own), and to add onto my nightmare, MY AGENT was in Australia and will be reaching back on 6th July late night. I just wanted to get rid of these two days as it was like the worse FEAR OF MY LIFE lasting for 48hours.
> 
> On Sunday evening I received an email, which explains that my agent over calculated my points (same mistake which has turned catastrophic to many people on this thread), as ACS deducted 2 years of my work experience.
> 
> NOW That email states that we understand that you made an inadvertent error etc. (which scared the **** out of me) and they asked me to give the statement saying I authorize them to correct my point score to 60 from 65 :smow: :smow:
> 
> *My Guess - Its good to have MARA Agent as this was his mistake so I think DIBP takes it easy on them and gives a benefit of doubt*
> 
> So my life in Dark Dungeon continued till this morning my agent called and said "ARE YOU READY TO GO TO AUS", and I simply burst into tear, which has been accumulated for over past 6 months.
> 
> Lastly, Please accept my sincerest thanks for reading through the thread  and always there for support & help. This forum has always been the backbone of migration consultancy and hope for me. I whole-heartedly salute ALL of you for giving unconditional HELP. Few names I would like to thank personally are Chiku, gkkumar, Lovetosmack and many more which I can’t recall now but you'll always be in my prayers.
> 
> THANK YOU!
> 
> Persevere Shall Prevail . . . . .
> 
> Cheers and Best of luck Everyone,
> Raj
> 
> P.S. Any personal queries are more than welcome
> 
> For mobile users Timeline:
> 261313 - Software Engineer || Subclass 190 || IELTS 8 || SS VIC - 19/12/2013(applied) 31/01/2014(Invited) || Visa Filed - 04/03/2014 || PCC issued dates - 25th February(China PCC), 28th February(UK PCC), 11th March(Indian PCC) || Medical:16th March 2014 || CO Allocated - 27th March 2014 || CO Details - Brisbane Team 33 (Initials - KD) || Grant - 7th July :bump2: :bump2:


Wow! its like reading an emotional novel, having its ups and downs, emotional rides of a roller coaster and then a climax. Long story short, CONGRATS!!


----------



## Waqarali20005

harryadd said:


> yahooooooooooooo.... Got my grant today... Today is my lucky day
> 
> chiku, i wish you get the grant today itself.
> 
> No more words for now as everything is freezing...
> 
> Will post more details laters....
> 
> 
> Firstly, thanks thanks thanks to each member of this forum....


congrats!


----------



## Me86

manfred-ren said:


> any grant from team 6 ???????????????
> 
> Are they sleeping???


Team 6 is definitely sleeping... and nobody has their contact number.


----------



## sonsi_03

manfred-ren said:


> which number you called?
> 
> I called +61 1300 364 613 last week, the operator did not give me the number of my CO, and just tell me waiting .....


131 881. i did not ask for CO number since she printed out my case file and advised that i just have to wait for the decision. I cannot ask further question as it may irritate her since she's explaining it clearly so I just thanked her and hung up the line.


----------



## sonsi_03

Me86 said:


> Team 6 is definitely sleeping... and nobody has their contact number.


hopefully they would start processing. the lady i spoke to mentioned that slots are running low again, i wondered how could it be?


----------



## Happybets

chiku2006 said:


> Guys I seek your advise on the following:-
> 
> I dont have my CO's number so getting in touch with him over the phone is out of question. If I will call DIBP, will they have any update on my application or they will just say wait for CO to revert.
> 
> Please advise !


Chiku, just go ahead and call dibp. They are bound to give you an update on your application as you have crossed 3 months.


----------



## orcablue

sonsi_03 said:


> hopefully they would start processing. the lady i spoke to mentioned that slots are running low again, i wondered how could it be?


What slots are running low? CO slots? I'm sure they cant mean Visa slots right?


----------



## Happybets

Congrats rajajessie and all those who have received their grants. All the best to you.


----------



## Me86

sonsi_03 said:


> hopefully they would start processing. the lady i spoke to mentioned that slots are running low again, i wondered how could it be?


Slots are running low again ?? How is that possible ?
Applicants from March from other teams are getting their grants.


----------



## sonsi_03

orcablue said:


> What slots are running low? CO slots? I'm sure they cant mean Visa slots right?


visa slots. that is what made me worry and that is why i decided to make that call although i was too reluctant before, until i read one comment in this forum and guess what i also heard that statement myself. something peculiar...


----------



## sonsi_03

Me86 said:


> Slots are running low again ?? How is that possible ?
> Applicants from March from other teams are getting their grants.


she was like reading whatever was written in that delay e-mail dude.


----------



## Me86

sonsi_03 said:


> she was like reading whatever was written in that delay e-mail dude.


Ooh ok, I was afraid there for a while...
Team 6 is still sending out the famous automatic reply... i don't know how come they still haven't deactivated it.
Unfortunately, all we can do is wait..


----------



## sunnyboi

sonsi_03 said:


> 131 881. i did not ask for CO number since she printed out my case file and advised that i just have to wait for the decision. I cannot ask further question as it may irritate her since she's explaining it clearly so I just thanked her and hung up the line.


Print out the case file and then what? Give it again to the CO?? How do these guys work??? It's as mysterious as the Indian govt. offices.


----------



## chiku2006

Hey Guys

Just spoke with the lady at DIBP and she told me that CO's are waiting for SPOTS to be released by the minister and accordingly CO's are releasing grants.

I have understood that they have fixed a certain number of visas to be issued especially for state sponsored categories.

I had stated a few weeks back that they should fix a monthly quota to avoid any kind of fiasco (the way it happened in the last financial year) and I believe they are indeed following the same... this is purely my guess.


----------



## sunnyboi

sonsi_03 said:


> visa slots. that is what made me worry and that is why i decided to make that call although i was too reluctant before, until i read one comment in this forum and guess what i also heard that statement myself. something peculiar...


Yet, they seem to have extraordinary number of them available for 189??  DIBP should understand that lack of clarity in communication is making us lose our mind and bothering them with calls and emails.


----------



## carthik.annayan

chiku2006 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Just spoke with the lady at DIBP and she told me that CO's are waiting for SPOTS to be released by the minister and accordingly CO's are releasing grants.
> 
> I have understood that they have fixed a certain number of visas to be issued especially for state sponsored categories.
> 
> I had stated a few weeks back that they should fix a monthly quota to avoid any kind of fiasco (the way it happened in the last financial year) and I believe they are indeed following the same... this is purely my guess.


Thanks for the update Chiku, Is this good/bad for us ? I'm fedup of waiting man!

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## Yenigalla

chiku2006 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Just spoke with the lady at DIBP and she told me that CO's are waiting for SPOTS to be released by the minister and accordingly CO's are releasing grants.
> 
> I have understood that they have fixed a certain number of visas to be issued especially for state sponsored categories.
> 
> I had stated a few weeks back that they should fix a monthly quota to avoid any kind of fiasco (the way it happened in the last financial year) and I believe they are indeed following the same... this is purely my guess.


Hope they update all possible info on their website. This is very frustrating.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Guys can someone help me with this. My friend got this response from ACS and was asked for additional documents twice.

And both times it says the same thing.

The statutory declaration is not witnessed as per requirements.

We provided an affidavit from one of our managers(not his manager). The affidavit was signed by our manager on each page with date. I am not sure what else do they need. Does the affidavit also need my friends signature?

Please help. I know this is not the right forum but I would really appreciate if someone can help here.


----------



## mathota

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Guys can someone help me with this. My friend got this response from ACS and was asked for additional documents twice.
> 
> And both times it says the same thing.
> 
> The statutory declaration is not witnessed as per requirements.
> 
> We provided an affidavit from one of our managers(not his manager). The affidavit was signed by our manager on each page with date. I am not sure what else do they need. Does the affidavit also need my friends signature?
> 
> Please help. I know this is not the right forum but I would really appreciate if someone can help here.


Hi, 

The affidavit has to be notarizied in case it hasn't been.


----------



## Nagesh

chiku2006 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Just spoke with the lady at DIBP and she told me that CO's are waiting for SPOTS to be released by the minister and accordingly CO's are releasing grants.
> 
> I have understood that they have fixed a certain number of visas to be issued especially for state sponsored categories.
> 
> I had stated a few weeks back that they should fix a monthly quota to avoid any kind of fiasco (the way it happened in the last financial year) and I believe they are indeed following the same... this is purely my guess.


Hi Chiku, 

What can be done in this case ? can we get the grants in this week or we have to wait till DIBP allocate the CO the no of visa's for state sponsorship. 
Any idea how will CO grants the visas? 
I am very nervous now, it's very frustrating ??????????????


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

mathota said:


> Hi,
> 
> The affidavit has to be notarizied in case it hasn't been.


Yep its notarized too.


----------



## chiku2006

Nagesh said:


> Hi Chiku,
> 
> What can be done in this case ? can we get the grants in this week or we have to wait till DIBP allocate the CO the no of visa's for state sponsorship.
> Any idea how will CO grants the visas?
> I am very nervous now, it's very frustrating ??????????????


We will have to wait buddy, cant do anything beyond that


----------



## ayyaram

Sorry, I overlooked that Ravi1 can get 60 points even with just 1 yrs of experience. You are right immigbird. Why take risk?


----------



## olways

manfred-ren said:


> Have you received your grant??
> 
> what is your co's name?


Nope. I am still waiting.


----------



## darbar1409

eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:
:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
GOT IT GUYS

LOVE YOU ALL.

I PRAY FOR THE GRANTS OF ALL THE FRIENDS WAITING FOR IT BECAUSE ONLY THE ONE WHO WAITED LONG AND GOT IT COULD UNDERSTAND THE PAIN OF WAITING AND THE HAPPINESS AFTER GETTING IT.
ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:

TEAM 2 CASE OFFICER AF


----------



## mathota

mathota said:


> Hi,
> 
> The affidavit has to be notarizied in case it hasn't been.


Hi buddy, 

Please check the below link, may be this would be the reason.

Witnessing a statutory declaration | Attorney-General's Department


----------



## mImranali

Congrats to all the members who got their grants and wish quick grants anyone who is waiting on it. I know how hard it is. I got my grant on the 3rd 190 NSW 

I was wondering what is the best time to make a move as according to School admissions and other factors

can I have opinion from the experience ones 


Thanks


----------



## manfred-ren

olways said:


> Nope. I am still waiting.


A friend has got his grant letter 20 mins ago, which is team 6.

he just called DIBP 1 hours ago and got grant......


----------



## Me86

chiku2006 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Just spoke with the lady at DIBP and she told me that CO's are waiting for SPOTS to be released by the minister and accordingly CO's are releasing grants.
> 
> I have understood that they have fixed a certain number of visas to be issued especially for state sponsored categories.
> 
> I had stated a few weeks back that they should fix a monthly quota to avoid any kind of fiasco (the way it happened in the last financial year) and I believe they are indeed following the same... this is purely my guess.


Oh boy! So this means that people with fast teams and COs are lucky and the other ones well ... can wait for a very long time


----------



## Nagesh

darbar1409 said:


> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> GOT IT GUYS
> 
> LOVE YOU ALL.
> 
> I PRAY FOR THE GRANTS OF ALL THE FRIENDS WAITING FOR IT BECAUSE ONLY THE ONE WHO WAITED LONG AND GOT IT COULD UNDERSTAND THE PAIN OF WAITING AND THE HAPPINESS AFTER GETTING IT.
> ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:


CONGRATS !!!!!!!!! HAPPY FOR YOU. Enjoy and start u r new life in AU


----------



## chiku2006

darbar1409 said:


> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> GOT IT GUYS
> 
> LOVE YOU ALL.
> 
> I PRAY FOR THE GRANTS OF ALL THE FRIENDS WAITING FOR IT BECAUSE ONLY THE ONE WHO WAITED LONG AND GOT IT COULD UNDERSTAND THE PAIN OF WAITING AND THE HAPPINESS AFTER GETTING IT.
> ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:


Awesome dude, so happy for you !!!!


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

mathota said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> Please check the below link, may be this would be the reason.
> 
> Witnessing a statutory declaration | Attorney-General's Department


Thanks for sending this. I feel I've covered everything but will look deeper. Can I also send them an email asking specifics? Just to make sure I am sending it correctly he third time.


----------



## amen

mImranali said:


> Congrats to all the members who got their grants and wish quick grants anyone who is waiting on it. I know how hard it is. I got my grant on the 3rd 190 NSW
> 
> I was wondering what is the best time to make a move as according to School admissions and other factors
> 
> can I have opinion from the experience ones
> 
> 
> Thanks


School admissions won't be a problem. They will take you in whenever u arrive.
The schools start in Jan. First term ends in June and starts again in july right up to december. 
Getting a job latter part of theyear would be a problem. Usually feb to june is the best time for a job. 
Weather is cold out here now, gets warmer towards october.

let me know if you have anything else to ask.


----------



## rajajessie

Waqarali20005 said:


> Wow! its like reading an emotional novel, having its ups and downs, emotional rides of a roller coaster and then a climax. Long story short, CONGRATS!!


Thanks alot mate!
I wish and hope that you get your PR real soon.



Happybets said:


> Congrats rajajessie and all those who have received their grants. All the best to you.


Thanks Happybets and wish you well for your next adventure (OZ)



darbar1409 said:


> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> GOT IT GUYS


Congrats Darbar 
Enjoy this feeling to Blissfulness


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> Awesome dude, so happy for you !!!!





Nagesh said:


> CONGRATS !!!!!!!!! HAPPY FOR YOU. Enjoy and start u r new life in AU


Hey guys thank you very much for all the support in this journey and shall love to be in touch with you all here further also.

It seems Team 2 is coming back in form as it has given 2 grants out of 3 today here on this forum.

I pray for all the friends from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## er_viral

rajajessie said:


> ***** This is going to be a long thread so whosoever want to just see the timelines, then kindly scroll at the end, Thank you for all your kind support *****
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally I have got the opportunity to compose this thread and share with you all my story (same like everyone’s filled with challenges).
> 
> I started following this thread in Nov 2013 (at that time I already have applied for my skill assessment and had an assigned MARA Agent). Due to some technical glitches I couldn't join this thread for 4 months, being in China many things are filtered out so this was the only and BEST source of information one would need to understand the PR process inside out.
> 
> Now my challenges starts with having my Partner from China (I have nothing against the country), but it adds onto various documents work one needs to accomplish before the various stages of application, for which I paid $7000 AUD as a fee for MARA Agent, YES its more than are combined fee for visas. He helped us by saving huge amount of time in exploring and knowing from which part we require what all documents and how much they'll cost. In this entire process I never saw my application for state nomination or filed EOI's etc., that's one of the reason I never gave my help over the forum in early phase because I was simply living in an oblivion.
> 
> That being said then comes the NIGHTMARE of QUOTA running out on all of us in 2013-14 year. This dark period I really lost my patience and confidence but this FORUM was the only place I come at the end for HOPE. I am truly grateful for each and everyone one of YOU for being there as a support.
> 
> After July 1, I saw the flood gates kind of opened and on 4th July Kiranjetti got PR (Same CO and Team), so I took the advice and rang my team, while discussing my case they said all is fine and SUDDENLY the person on phone said BUT WE NEED TO REDUCE YOUR POINTS :jaw::jaw::jaw:
> 
> I had my liver in my mouth, legs were shivering, and speech got distorted over the next few seconds. He said we would send an email to you right away and kindly respond to that, THANK YOU! :scared::scared::scared:
> 
> I WAS IN A SHOCK and I RANG MY AGENT (with who I never shared this call, because first time I contacted DIBP/AU on my own), and to add onto my nightmare, MY AGENT was in Australia and will be reaching back on 6th July late night. I just wanted to get rid of these two days as it was like the worse FEAR OF MY LIFE lasting for 48hours.
> 
> On Sunday evening I received an email, which explains that my agent over calculated my points (same mistake which has turned catastrophic to many people on this thread), as ACS deducted 2 years of my work experience.
> 
> NOW That email states that we understand that you made an inadvertent error etc. (which scared the **** out of me) and they asked me to give the statement saying I authorize them to correct my point score to 60 from 65 :smow: :smow:
> 
> *My Guess - Its good to have MARA Agent as this was his mistake so I think DIBP takes it easy on them and gives a benefit of doubt*
> 
> So my life in Dark Dungeon continued till this morning my agent called and said "ARE YOU READY TO GO TO AUS", and I simply burst into tear, which has been accumulated for over past 6 months.
> 
> Lastly, Please accept my sincerest thanks for reading through the thread  and always there for support & help. This forum has always been the backbone of migration consultancy and hope for me. I whole-heartedly salute ALL of you for giving unconditional HELP. Few names I would like to thank personally are Chiku, gkkumar, Lovetosmack and many more which I can’t recall now but you'll always be in my prayers.
> 
> THANK YOU!
> 
> Persevere Shall Prevail . . . . .
> 
> Cheers and Best of luck Everyone,
> Raj
> 
> P.S. Any personal queries are more than welcome
> 
> For mobile users Timeline:
> 261313 - Software Engineer || Subclass 190 || IELTS 8 || SS VIC - 19/12/2013(applied) 31/01/2014(Invited) || Visa Filed - 04/03/2014 || PCC issued dates - 25th February(China PCC), 28th February(UK PCC), 11th March(Indian PCC) || Medical:16th March 2014 || CO Allocated - 27th March 2014 || CO Details - Brisbane Team 33 (Initials - KD) || Grant - 7th July :bump2: :bump2:


Many Congratulations!!!!


----------



## manfred-ren

manfred-ren said:


> A friend has got his grant letter 20 mins ago, which is team 6.
> 
> he just called DIBP 1 hours ago and got grant......



How can I delete the AD?


----------



## raufafridi2003

darbar1409 said:


> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> GOT IT GUYS
> 
> LOVE YOU ALL.
> 
> I PRAY FOR THE GRANTS OF ALL THE FRIENDS WAITING FOR IT BECAUSE ONLY THE ONE WHO WAITED LONG AND GOT IT COULD UNDERSTAND THE PAIN OF WAITING AND THE HAPPINESS AFTER GETTING IT.
> ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:
> 
> TEAM 2 CASE OFFICER AF


Congratulation Buddy,
Its good to hear that Adelaide Team 2 is getting in form. Once again many many congratulation to you Darbar and also remember us in your prayers. 
Stay blessed


----------



## PARO

darbar1409 said:


> Hey guys thank you very much for all the support in this journey and shall love to be in touch with you all here further also.
> 
> It seems Team 2 is coming back in form as it has given 2 grants out of 3 today here on this forum.
> 
> I pray for all the friends from the bottom of my heart.


congratulations. ......

bhai bhai......


----------



## Lvv

Fed up with this waiting ...with no news frm them after lodging visa..even no signs of case officer..


----------



## Marshal

darbar1409 said:


> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> GOT IT GUYS
> 
> LOVE YOU ALL.
> 
> I PRAY FOR THE GRANTS OF ALL THE FRIENDS WAITING FOR IT BECAUSE ONLY THE ONE WHO WAITED LONG AND GOT IT COULD UNDERSTAND THE PAIN OF WAITING AND THE HAPPINESS AFTER GETTING IT.
> ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:
> 
> TEAM 2 CASE OFFICER AF


Congratulations bro.


----------



## rajajessie

er_viral said:


> Many Congratulations!!!!


Thanks alot dear.
I sincerely wish for your speedy grant


----------



## er_viral

lichuc said:


> Finally god blessed me to get the grant.
> 
> Hi members,
> It is another good Friday for me[visa invitation on Friday & CO allocation also was on Friday]. I don't feel happy or sad- something like freezed.
> 
> I have started it 1.5 years back- exactly from 2012,Dec-07. From then 24*7 follow up and handwork, the journey was really painful. It had bumped with many hurdles and bad-lucks includes many IELTS, double skill assessment and latest by this delay scenario.
> 
> July 01/02/03 passed by like another 3 months for me. I had booked my air ticket of first entry to Adelaide for next week(because confident). I had opened NAB bank account online already(coz belief too). Yesterday night i thought to send an inquire email to CO with attaching PDF confirmation of these two and drafted. But i didn't send. Because i need my re-birth should be a natural birth.
> 
> It is a single application applying from Singapore. I am here for 5 years but i needed to reset my dream to move aus which is far better as per god's decision or otherwise why need to leave such a beautiful country...
> 
> I know at aus land it is not easy to build up career. what i felt is it is a desert unless we ready to mine the gold of opportunists. So let us all pray god to give strength to prepare for that.
> 
> This forum like a study book I came to know about this only few months back.Thanks for all for helping each other. Congrats for those who are getting grants on these days, and wish good luck who are waiting. Dear 'Chiku' i really feel for u, wish u get it very soon.
> 
> MY Grant is from same CO - team 4. Thanks a lot to my CO and wish her good health.
> thanks almighty ::
> 
> time line:
> 190-SS:SA, Invitation-16/Jan/2014, Visa File-17/Jan/2014, Medi-29/Jan/2014, CO-07/Mar/2014, COC-01/April/2014, Delay mail-04/April/2014,Grant:04/07/2014, IED:29/01/2015


Congrats!!!


----------



## Enernet

darbar1409 said:


> Hey guys thank you very much for all the support in this journey and shall love to be in touch with you all here further also.
> 
> It seems Team 2 is coming back in form as it has given 2 grants out of 3 today here on this forum.
> 
> I pray for all the friends from the bottom of my heart.


Hi mate, 

Congratulations for your grant. ..

Please share your ANZSCO code.. I too applied for WA..
mine is 312312


----------



## Welcome_me

darbar1409 said:


> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> GOT IT GUYS
> 
> LOVE YOU ALL.
> 
> I PRAY FOR THE GRANTS OF ALL THE FRIENDS WAITING FOR IT BECAUSE ONLY THE ONE WHO WAITED LONG AND GOT IT COULD UNDERSTAND THE PAIN OF WAITING AND THE HAPPINESS AFTER GETTING IT.
> ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:
> 
> TEAM 2 CASE OFFICER AF


Hearty congratulationa darbar!!


----------



## carthik.annayan

DIBP, i Request u to grant all our visa's and end this painful wait. Can't take it anymore


----------



## praDe

Hi,

I have been assigned to Adelaide GSM Team 8. Can anybody give me some information on when I can expect the grant? As most of u said this actually test our patience.


----------



## Sauib

we are in team Brisbane teame 33 and CO (KD)..can any one share the phone number.. we are crossing 6 month...


----------



## blackmarch

Yes Yes Yes Got my Grant

:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:

:hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie:

:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

Thank You everyone and especially Expatforum.com
Buddha Bless All
Cheers


----------



## VidyaS

rajajessie said:


> ***** This is going to be a long thread so whosoever want to just see the timelines, then kindly scroll at the end, Thank you for all your kind support *****
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally I have got the opportunity to compose this thread and share with you all my story (same like everyone’s filled with challenges).
> 
> 
> Cheers and Best of luck Everyone,
> Raj
> 
> P.S. Any personal queries are more than welcome
> 
> For mobile users Timeline:
> 261313 - Software Engineer || Subclass 190 || IELTS 8 || SS VIC - 19/12/2013(applied) 31/01/2014(Invited) || Visa Filed - 04/03/2014 || PCC issued dates - 25th February(China PCC), 28th February(UK PCC), 11th March(Indian PCC) || Medical:16th March 2014 || CO Allocated - 27th March 2014 || CO Details - Brisbane Team 33 (Initials - KD) || Grant - 7th July :bump2: :bump2:


Congrats Raj... Wish you all the very best for a new Oz life.


----------



## Enernet

blackmarch said:


> Yes Yes Yes Got my Grant
> 
> :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> :hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie:
> 
> :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Thank You everyone and especially Expatforum.com
> Buddha Bless All
> Cheers


Congrats bro...

Which state you applied? Which team gave you grant & ANZSCO code.. Please share if you dont mind


----------



## Sauib

rajajessie said:


> ***** This is going to be a long thread so whosoever want to just see the timelines, then kindly scroll at the end, Thank you for all your kind support *****
> 
> 
> P.S. Any personal queries are more than welcome
> 
> For mobile users Timeline:
> 261313 - Software Engineer || Subclass 190 || IELTS 8 || SS VIC - 19/12/2013(applied) 31/01/2014(Invited) || Visa Filed - 04/03/2014 || PCC issued dates - 25th February(China PCC), 28th February(UK PCC), 11th March(Indian PCC) || Medical:16th March 2014 || CO Allocated - 27th March 2014 || CO Details - Brisbane Team 33 (Initials - KD) || Grant - 7th July :bump2: :bump2:


we are also in same team and CO...can tou share the phone number...we are crossing 6 month...


----------



## raufafridi2003

blackmarch said:


> Yes Yes Yes Got my Grant
> 
> :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> :hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie:
> 
> :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Thank You everyone and especially Expatforum.com
> Buddha Bless All
> Cheers


Congratulation buddy. Can you please mention your team and caee officer initials if you don't mind.
Cheers


----------



## VidyaS

HarryAdd said:


> yahooooooooooooo.... got my grant today... today is my lucky day
> 
> Chiku, I wish you get the grant today itself.
> 
> No more words for now as everything is freezing...
> 
> will post more details laters....
> 
> 
> firstly, Thanks thanks thanks to each member of this forum....


Congrats mate.. Wish you all the prosperous Oz life.


----------



## man111

Gkumar, Are u following the forum still? How is life at Melborne? did u manage to find a job?


----------



## SuperDuperMan

AWESOME!!! 

thats amazing!! 



darbar1409 said:


> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> GOT IT GUYS
> 
> LOVE YOU ALL.


----------



## VidyaS

darbar1409 said:


> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> GOT IT GUYS
> 
> LOVE YOU ALL.
> 
> I PRAY FOR THE GRANTS OF ALL THE FRIENDS WAITING FOR IT BECAUSE ONLY THE ONE WHO WAITED LONG AND GOT IT COULD UNDERSTAND THE PAIN OF WAITING AND THE HAPPINESS AFTER GETTING IT.
> ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:
> 
> TEAM 2 CASE OFFICER AF


Congrats buddy.. Have a wonderful Oz life!!


----------



## manofsteel

sonsi_03 said:


> hopefully they would start processing. the lady i spoke to mentioned that slots are running low again, i wondered how could it be?


thanks for sharing this info sonsi_03. 

it's the start of their fiscal year and yet visa slots are running low.. quite odd i'd say. 

well, i guess nothin' else we can do but to patiently wait.. and perhaps continue to wonder how these visa slots could've been almost filled at the start of their fiscal year (I hope DIBP can or should provide a more reasonable explanation). 

if they are dependent on number of visas to be issued, as per minister's approval, specifically for state-sponsored visas.. I don't understand why state continues to give out state-sponshorships/approvals. Because I guess those who will be getting state-sponsorship this time would be lodging visas soon. So the applicants waiting for grants just keeps piling up :-D

Wishing everyone to get their much-awaited visas soon!


----------



## Marshal

Waited for the weekend to pass soon.
Monday has come and now we have to wait for Tuesday and may be so on! 

I have reached to the point of almost saying forget it as the wait is to hard to take!


----------



## rajajessie

VidyaS said:


> Congrats Raj... Wish you all the very best for a new Oz life.


Thank you so much dear it meant alot coming from each one of you.
I sincerely wish for your speedy grant :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



blackmarch said:


> Yes Yes Yes Got my Grant
> 
> :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> 
> Thank You everyone and especially Expatforum.com
> Buddha Bless All
> Cheers


Congrats Mate!!
Enjoy and best of luck


----------



## rajajessie

Sauib said:


> we are also in same team and CO...can tou share the phone number...we are crossing 6 month...


Sure Sauib here it is:- +61 07 3136 7434 (Only for Brisbane Team 33)

My apologies for the delay in response and I am sorry to hear that you have been waiting for so long. At the moment I can only suggest you to be polite on call and sincerely request them for case update using your TRN.
Let me know how it goes  

Best of luck Mate.


----------



## chiku2006

Marshal said:


> Waited for the weekend to pass soon.
> Monday has come and now we have to wait for Tuesday and may be so on!
> 
> I have reached to the point of almost saying forget it as the wait is to hard to take!


Hangin there buddy!!!

Our turn will also come, its just a matter of time thats all !!


----------



## Hunter85

guys my agent just sent me an e mail.

One of her applicants from 18th of March has CO, so people who applied around that period should also expect CO or direct grant (if they have all docs uploaded)...


----------



## delvy

Why that googledocs spreadsheet is not working? anyone share the link pls


----------



## minnu

OH MY GOD!!!! I am feeling really frustrated...fed up of this waiting....


----------



## rajajessie

Dedicated to All the Brave Souls in this Forum!


----------



## Tau$eef

manofsteel said:


> thanks for sharing this info sonsi_03.
> 
> it's the start of their fiscal year and yet visa slots are running low.. quite odd i'd say.
> 
> well, i guess nothin' else we can do but to patiently wait.. and perhaps continue to wonder how these visa slots could've been almost filled at the start of their fiscal year (I hope DIBP can or should provide a more reasonable explanation).
> 
> if they are dependent on number of visas to be issued, as per minister's approval, specifically for state-sponsored visas.. I don't understand why state continues to give out state-sponshorships/approvals. Because I guess those who will be getting state-sponsorship this time would be lodging visas soon. So the applicants waiting for grants just keeps piling up :-D
> 
> Wishing everyone to get their much-awaited visas soon!


whats meant by slots are runnin low...i hope its not cap and queue or cap and cease.


----------



## Matiko

Congratulations rajjessie, harryadd, darbar and all those who got their grants.

Hang in there Marshal and the rest of us waiting, our time will surely come soon.


----------



## rajajessie

delvy said:


> Why that googledocs spreadsheet is not working? anyone share the link pls


Here's the link for you http://tinyurl.com/nzf8jal


----------



## rajajessie

Matiko said:


> Congratulations rajjessie, harryadd, darbar and all those who got their grants.
> 
> Hang in there Marshal and the rest of us waiting, our time will surely come soon.


Thanks Matiko!
Wish you a blazingly fast Grant Mate 

Cheers,
Raj


----------



## delvy

rajajessie said:


> Here's the link for you http://tinyurl.com/nzf8jal


It is not working. "webpage not available"


----------



## minnu

Congrats to all who have got their grants today... Hope we will also get our grants soon....may god bless us all.....


----------



## manofsteel

minnu said:


> OH MY GOD!!!! I am feeling really frustrated...fed up of this waiting....


nothin' much we can do buddy.. we're just like pawns in the game of chess waiting for the player (dibp) to move us forward to the other side so we go winning again!

let's just hope and pray we win this TOURnament soon! )
chill out, your turn will come


----------



## rajajessie

delvy said:


> It is not working. "webpage not available"


Sorry Delvy, its working at my end. I guess something is wrong with your internet as I am sitting in China using VPN can access this sheet. Just try to debug at your end Mate.


----------



## rajajessie

minnu said:


> Congrats to all who have got their grants today... Hope we will also get our grants soon....may god bless us all.....


Thanks Minnu!
We all are praying for each one of you :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Cheers,
Raj


----------



## manofsteel

congratulations to all who received their grants. see you down under!


----------



## delvy

rajajessie said:


> Sorry Delvy, its working at my end. I guess something is wrong with your internet as I am sitting in China using VPN can access this sheet. Just try to debug at your end Mate.


oh ok. let me dig into the problem. thanks 

btw, congrats dear


----------



## Alnaibii

Hey people working on the spreadsheet:

If you want to filter, save the doc on your computer or cloud. Other people are watching too, and any change appears live.

Thanks


----------



## riverstone

manfred-ren said:


> any grant from team 6 ???????????????
> 
> Are they sleeping???


No mate, not yet.Still waiting


----------



## manofsteel

Hi @Alnaibii,

Am I reading your timeline correctly.. you lodge March and got the CO last Friday, 4th July? 
What did CO asked from you? 

I read somewhere in this forum that lately there are no more individual CO allocations, instead multiple CO will be working on each case (although I haven't seen this info anywhere in DIBP site either).


----------



## rajajessie

manofsteel said:


> congratulations to all who received their grants. see you down under!


Thanks Mate!
Wish you all best and hoping for your quick grant my friend



Alnaibii said:


> Hey people working on the spreadsheet:
> 
> If you want to filter, save the doc on your computer or cloud. Other people are watching too, and any change appears live.
> 
> Thanks


EXACTLY!!
Please use the spreadsheet for viewing and updating purpose.
Kindly use all your expertise on a local copy please, it gets really frustrating for the users who are Adding/ updating/ viewing information.

Thank You!



delvy said:


> oh ok. let me dig into the problem. thanks
> 
> btw, congrats dear


No worries and thanks for the wishes dear. I wish & hope you'll cross the line real soon


----------



## riverstone

darbar1409 said:


> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> GOT IT GUYS
> 
> LOVE YOU ALL.
> 
> I PRAY FOR THE GRANTS OF ALL THE FRIENDS WAITING FOR IT BECAUSE ONLY THE ONE WHO WAITED LONG AND GOT IT COULD UNDERSTAND THE PAIN OF WAITING AND THE HAPPINESS AFTER GETTING IT.
> ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:
> 
> TEAM 2 CASE OFFICER AF


Congratulations mate hope you will be lucky in Aus as well


----------



## Sauib

rajajessie said:


> Sure Sauib here it is:- +61 07 3136 7434 (Only for Brisbane Team 33)
> 
> My apologies for the delay in response and I am sorry to hear that you have been waiting for so long. At the moment I can only suggest you to be polite on call and sincerely request them for case update using your TRN.
> Let me know how it goes
> 
> Best of luck Mate.


Thanks we will try it tomorrow . hope for the best


----------



## Ghaith

*Yes Yes Yes , I hot the Grant*

Dear ALL , 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

By the grace of GOD , i am happy to inform ll the team members here that i have got the Golden email this morning 

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Really it was a long journey for me but at the end it was fruitful with the support of all of you guys your comments , suggestions , opinion was invaluable and much appreciated. 

I wish all of you guys get your visas ASAP , it is just a matter of time.
" *Patience Is A Virtue.*

Now real challenge has begun .

below is my detailed timelines 

IELTS 25th May 2013
ACS submit 27th Jul 
ACS Result + 6 November 
EOI 60 Pts 11 November - SS WA
Initial contact from WA 14th NOV 
link received from WA 14th NOV 
WA application filled and 200 paid 15th NOV 
Received the WA contract , scanned and send back 10 December 
ITA- 11 December 
Visa Lodged 29 December 
CO Allocation :11 Feb 2014 (Pay slips - Wife's IELTS - Medical - PCC - military discharge Proof- Form 80 )

All Document Cleared :21 April

Delay email : 28 April 

Visa Grant 7 July 2014 


Best Regards


----------



## Alnaibii

manofsteel said:


> Hi @Alnaibii,
> 
> Am I reading your timeline correctly.. you lodge March and got the CO last Friday, 4th July?
> What did CO asked from you?
> 
> I read somewhere in this forum that lately there are no more individual CO allocations, instead multiple CO will be working on each case (although I haven't seen this info anywhere in DIBP site either).


Yes, the timeline is correct. She asked for my wife's English. I am now waiting for the link to pay


----------



## decipline

darbar1409 said:


> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace: :rockon::HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA GOT IT GUYS LOVE YOU ALL. I PRAY FOR THE GRANTS OF ALL THE FRIENDS WAITING FOR IT BECAUSE ONLY THE ONE WHO WAITED LONG AND GOT IT COULD UNDERSTAND THE PAIN OF WAITING AND THE HAPPINESS AFTER GETTING IT. ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2: TEAM 2 CASE OFFICER AF


Waah. Bapu. Waah

Ghani Khamma

Su vaat che? Moj Aavi gayi bapu. Sopdo padi didho tame to.

Many many congrats. Party aapvi padse. 

Tamaro number PM kari dejo. Vaat karisu and tocuh ma rehjo.

Once again congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sonsi_03

manofsteel said:


> thanks for sharing this info sonsi_03.
> 
> it's the start of their fiscal year and yet visa slots are running low.. quite odd i'd say.
> 
> well, i guess nothin' else we can do but to patiently wait.. and perhaps continue to wonder how these visa slots could've been almost filled at the start of their fiscal year (I hope DIBP can or should provide a more reasonable explanation).
> 
> if they are dependent on number of visas to be issued, as per minister's approval, specifically for state-sponsored visas.. I don't understand why state continues to give out state-sponshorships/approvals. Because I guess those who will be getting state-sponsorship this time would be lodging visas soon. So the applicants waiting for grants just keeps piling up :-D
> 
> Wishing everyone to get their much-awaited visas soon!


I braved to call them today hoping for that change but it was not meant to happen today (took a half day leave and expected the 45 mins on hold time but took me only 10 minutes to wait and 5-10 mins conversation with the lady).

I guess I can just go to that extent and leave the rest to them since I do not want to upset anybody there. So continue to wait still.

However, it should have been more clear to us what is going on.


----------



## manfred-ren

riverstone said:


> No mate, not yet.Still waiting


----------



## delvy

Ghaith said:


> Dear ALL ,
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> By the grace of GOD , i am happy to inform ll the team members here that i have got the Golden email this morning
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Really it was a long journey for me but at the end it was fruitful with the support of all of you guys your comments , suggestions , opinion was invaluable and much appreciated.
> 
> I wish all of you guys get your visas ASAP , it is just a matter of time.
> " *Patience Is A Virtue.*
> 
> Now real challenge has begun .
> 
> below is my detailed timelines
> 
> IELTS 25th May 2013
> ACS submit 27th Jul
> ACS Result + 6 November
> EOI 60 Pts 11 November - SS WA
> Initial contact from WA 14th NOV
> link received from WA 14th NOV
> WA application filled and 200 paid 15th NOV
> Received the WA contract , scanned and send back 10 December
> ITA- 11 December
> Visa Lodged 29 December
> CO Allocation :11 Feb 2014 (Pay slips - Wife's IELTS - Medical - PCC - military discharge Proof- Form 80 )
> 
> All Document Cleared :21 April
> 
> Delay email : 28 April
> 
> Visa Grant 7 July 2014
> 
> 
> Best Regards


mabrook mabrook Gaith!


----------



## rajajessie

Ghaith said:


> Dear ALL ,
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> By the grace of GOD , i am happy to inform ll the team members here that i have got the Golden email this morning
> 
> Visa Grant 7 July 2014
> 
> 
> Best Regards


Congrats Ghaith!
Really Happy for you


----------



## MusaBilal

Ghaith said:


> Dear ALL ,
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> By the grace of GOD , i am happy to inform ll the team members here that i have got the Golden email this morning
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Really it was a long journey for me but at the end it was fruitful with the support of all of you guys your comments , suggestions , opinion was invaluable and much appreciated.
> 
> I wish all of you guys get your visas ASAP , it is just a matter of time.
> " *Patience Is A Virtue.*
> 
> Now real challenge has begun .
> 
> below is my detailed timelines
> 
> IELTS 25th May 2013
> ACS submit 27th Jul
> ACS Result + 6 November
> EOI 60 Pts 11 November - SS WA
> Initial contact from WA 14th NOV
> link received from WA 14th NOV
> WA application filled and 200 paid 15th NOV
> Received the WA contract , scanned and send back 10 December
> ITA- 11 December
> Visa Lodged 29 December
> CO Allocation :11 Feb 2014 (Pay slips - Wife's IELTS - Medical - PCC - military discharge Proof- Form 80 )
> 
> All Document Cleared :21 April
> 
> Delay email : 28 April
> 
> Visa Grant 7 July 2014
> 
> 
> Best Regards


Mabroook


----------



## manfred-ren

Hi Guys,

Could I mail my CO to push my grant for the reason below? 

I booked the special tickets with my wife at the end of August from Beijing to AU by Asia Air which cannot be refund and changed. They will become void if I cannot get my visa.


----------



## Alnaibii

Why would you buy plane tickets without having a visa? 
Never mind, but I do not see this as a reason good enough. 

You are on this week's list anyway


----------



## Me86

sonsi_03 said:


> I braved to call them today hoping for that change but it was not meant to happen today (took a half day leave and expected the 45 mins on hold time but took me only 10 minutes to wait and 5-10 mins conversation with the lady).
> 
> I guess I can just go to that extent and leave the rest to them since I do not want to upset anybody there. So continue to wait still.
> 
> However, it should have been more clear to us what is going on.


Same here... team 6 will wake up when they'll wake up...
Hang in there.
By the way they write down when you call and what you ask them on the phone.


----------



## Lvv

Hi All,
Does anyone who have not assigned to CO called to DIBP? I mean to the enquiry number of DIBP?Is there any benefit calling them and asking the status?ll they tell whether CO asiigned or not?...feeling confused whether to call or not as there is no information after lodging visa.


----------



## carthik.annayan

manfred-ren said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could I mail my CO to push my grant for the reason below?
> 
> I booked the special tickets with my wife at the end of August from Beijing to AU by Asia Air which cannot be refund and changed. They will become void if I cannot get my visa.


In My opinion, Its not a good idea. Just wait. Can't do much.

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## manfred-ren

Alnaibii said:


> Why would you buy plane tickets without having a visa?
> Never mind, but I do not see this as a reason good enough.
> 
> You are on this week's list anyway


Please it is very cheap..

it is just 200$AU from Beijing to Adelaide......


----------



## Lvv

Hi All,
Does anyone who have not assigned to CO called to DIBP? I mean to the enquiry number of DIBP?Is there any benefit calling them and asking the status?ll they tell whether CO asiigned or not?...feeling confused whether to call or not as there is no information after lodging visa.


----------



## carthik.annayan

*Granted!!*

Thanks DIBP For hearing my Prayers and granting my VISA. The Long Wait has finally come to an END!lane:lane:lane:lane:

I wish and Pray all of you get ur grants soon !


----------



## rajajessie

manfred-ren said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could I mail my CO to push my grant for the reason below?
> 
> I booked the special tickets with my wife at the end of August from Beijing to AU by Asia Air which cannot be refund and changed. They will become void if I cannot get my visa.


My friend,
I strongly oppose this reasoning approach, because they clearly states that on their website (sorry cannot locate the link) do not buy flight tickets or sell your property. On the other hand it can be taken in a wrong way by your CO/Team. My suggestion would be to compose a request email asking/seeking if they require any supporting documents as the last correspondence happened on so n so date. 
Keep calm and don't jeopardize your hard-work mate.

Cheers,
Raj


----------



## Pinkz

hey, if i'm nominated by NSW is it okay for me to go to Melbourne for first few months?


----------



## lovetosmack

carthik.annayan said:


> Thanks DIBP For hearing my Prayers and granting my VISA. The Long Wait has finally come to an END!lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> I wish and Pray all of you get ur grants soon !


Congrats finally.... Can you update:
* Your CO & team who granted the visa
* Number of applicants in your application
* Initial Entry by date


----------



## rajajessie

carthik.annayan said:


> Thanks DIBP For hearing my Prayers and granting my VISA. The Long Wait has finally come to an END!lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> I wish and Pray all of you get ur grants soon !


Congrats Mate!
:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Waqarali20005

carthik.annayan said:


> Thanks DIBP For hearing my Prayers and granting my VISA. The Long Wait has finally come to an END!lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> I wish and Pray all of you get ur grants soon !


Congrats!!


----------



## manfred-ren

rajajessie said:


> My friend,
> I strongly oppose this reasoning approach, because they clearly states that on their website (sorry cannot locate the link) do not buy flight tickets or sell your property. On the other hand it can be taken in a wrong way by your CO/Team. My suggestion would be to compose a request email asking/seeking if they require any supporting documents as the last correspondence happened on so n so date.
> Keep calm and don't jeopardize your hard-work mate.
> 
> Cheers,
> Raj


Thanks, raj. I think you are right and my agent also oppose it.


----------



## Marshal

carthik.annayan said:


> DIBP, i Request u to grant all our visa's and end this painful wait. Can't take it anymore


Hi Cathik Congratulations

Think god answered your prayer just 2 hours after this.

Did you call DIBP today or recently?


----------



## decipline

carthik.annayan said:


> Thanks DIBP For hearing my Prayers and granting my VISA. The Long Wait has finally come to an END!lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> I wish and Pray all of you get ur grants soon !


Dear Carthik

many many congrats.

Please share few info as requested below:-

1) CO Initials please

2) Did you called or emailed for your status and in response you got grant or you just waited and never contacted them since your lodgement?

Congrats again and cheers :thumb:


----------



## riverstone

heyooooooooo got my grant
Dear friends

i am so very happy i can't explain my emotions thoughts

hope all you get grant very soon

Best wishes


----------



## decipline

*Congrats to all Who Got Grants Today*

Dear Friends

Congrats to All who received their Grants Today.
Wishing you all a very good luck for your life ahead.

Do remember to keep us in Prayer as we are still waiting. Wish for us as well.

Cheers


----------



## lovetosmack

carthik.annayan said:


> Thanks DIBP For hearing my Prayers and granting my VISA. The Long Wait has finally come to an END!lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> I wish and Pray all of you get ur grants soon !


Where's the excitement my man ?!!! :lock1::lock1::lock1::flame::flame:


----------



## rajajessie

manfred-ren said:


> Thanks, raj. I think you are right and my agent also oppose it.


Where are you located in Beijing Mate ?
I am here too , maybe on your grant we can party together


----------



## eddieb7

riverstone said:


> heyooooooooo got my grant
> Dear friends
> 
> i am so very happy i can't explain my emotions thoughts
> 
> hope all you get grant very soon
> 
> Best wishes


Congrats. 

What's you're timeline? Granting Team? Thanks!!


----------



## rajajessie

riverstone said:


> heyooooooooo got my grant
> Dear friends
> 
> i am so very happy i can't explain my emotions thoughts
> 
> hope all you get grant very soon
> 
> Best wishes


Congrats Dear 
Enjoy :thumb::thumb:



decipline said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> Congrats to All who received their Grants Today.
> Wishing you all a very good luck for your life ahead.
> 
> Do remember to keep us in Prayer as we are still waiting. Wish for us as well.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Mate and I sincerely wish for your speedy grant.


----------



## chiku2006

decipline said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> Congrats to All who received their Grants Today.
> Wishing you all a very good luck for your life ahead.
> 
> Do remember to keep us in Prayer as we are still waiting. Wish for us as well.
> 
> Cheers


Most of the grants were for WA and ACT, I didn't see any SA grant today.. isn't it decipline??


----------



## Marshal

eddieb7 said:


> Originally Posted by Matiko View Post
> Updated list for ADL Team 2
> 
> (1) Chiku2006
> (2) Cooldude1308 (GRANT )
> (3) Marshal
> (4) Darbar1409 (GRANT)
> 5) raufafridi2003
> 6) enernet
> 7) RVJ
> 8) SuperDuperMan
> 9) Nagesh
> 10) Matiko
> 11) Tigerfeet
> 12) Jestin685
> 13) Eddieb7
> 14 ) Damilloo


Guys any idea how many got Grant from ADL Team 2 today?


----------



## riverstone

eddieb7 said:


> Congrats.
> 
> What's you're timeline? Granting Team? Thanks!!


it is a long wait mate;

visa lodged 25th feb 2014
got delay e mail in April
got grant today 7th july


----------



## orcablue

manfred-ren said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could I mail my CO to push my grant for the reason below?
> 
> I booked the special tickets with my wife at the end of August from Beijing to AU by Asia Air which cannot be refund and changed. They will become void if I cannot get my visa.


You can reschedule your flight to another day. You only pay the price difference if the new flight is more expensive. But if the new date is cheaper, then you wont get a refund of the difference.


----------



## eddieb7

riverstone said:


> it is a long wait mate;
> 
> visa lodged 25th feb 2014
> got delay e mail in April
> got grant today 7th july



Thanks Riverstone.

Yeah, it is a long wait. We submitted our application 31st Jan and still waiting (patiently:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed

Can you say what Team processed your visa?


----------



## manfred-ren

chiku2006 said:


> Most of the grants were for WA and ACT, I didn't see any SA grant today.. isn't it decipline??


I have two friend got SA grant today. one is 489, another is 190.


----------



## doon

*7 days and its full?*

hi guys,

Congratulations to everyone who got their grants! Been lurking in the forum for a month now, it really helped me with the frustrations of the wait. still waiting though hope we all get our Grant soon. I hope it is not full just 7 days on.. Anybody here in team23 adelaide subclass190? i will try to call them tomorrow wish me luck.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:




dont know how to add signature yet. heres my timeline:
contacted agent 06/13
anzsco312111 visa subclass190
skill assesment filed 07/13
completed 10/13
SN ACT applied 11/13
SN ACT and EOI complete 01/14
visa applied 03/14
CO assigned 04/14
upploaded PCC & Med 05/14
GRANT: waiting :shocked:


----------



## manfred-ren

orcablue said:


> You can reschedule your flight to another day. You only pay the price difference if the new flight is more expensive. But if the new date is cheaper, then you wont get a refund of the difference.


thanks, I have mailed the CO, and did not mention this.


----------



## gkkumar

manfred-ren said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could I mail my CO to push my grant for the reason below?
> 
> I booked the special tickets with my wife at the end of August from Beijing to AU by Asia Air which cannot be refund and changed. They will become void if I cannot get my visa.


Give it a try, you never know it may work. 

Ohh !! Just realized you mailed your CO with out mentioning it. If I were you, I would have definitely mentioned it.


----------



## manfred-ren

Alnaibii said:


> Why would you buy plane tickets without having a visa?
> Never mind, but I do not see this as a reason good enough.
> 
> You are on this week's list anyway


Dear Alnaibii, 

thank you for your encourage, it is very boring very depressed for waiting waiting......


----------



## manfred-ren

rajajessie said:


> Where are you located in Beijing Mate ?
> I am here too , maybe on your grant we can party together


many many congrats for your grant.

All right, please keep touch, and have a drink when i get my grant....


----------



## manfred-ren

gkkumar said:


> Give it a try, you never know it may work.
> 
> Ohh !! Just realized you mailed your CO with out mentioning it. If I were you, I would have definitely mentioned it.


Thanks for your reply, it's Ok, the air ticket is at the end of Aug, nearly about two months.

I had mailed them ,and want to see what will happen this month.


----------



## Enernet

chiku2006 said:


> Most of the grants were for WA and ACT, I didn't see any SA grant today.. isn't it decipline??


Me too applied for WA

Long waiting for the grant. ..

since CO is not responding to the mail

Today my agent told me that he is going to write to the assistant director to give us the time frame for the grant. 

A bit nervous since bypassing the CO


----------



## decipline

chiku2006 said:


> Most of the grants were for WA and ACT, I didn't see any SA grant today.. isn't it decipline??


True

But I once again wish to reiterate my earlier saying.

GRANTS ARE NOT STATE NOR SOL SPECIFIC. It's Totally CO specific. Few COs are very quick decision makers while others take very long time. Reasons may vary like;- he assigned to 189 cases, on leave, scarcity of resources allocates to him / her, her back hand team not sufficient, his / her own decision making and evaluation style, previous work back log, Best reason Only known to DIBP

So it's our Luck

Just to give you my example only, I have team 4 and all the applicants who lodged after 1 month from my date and had same team 4 and they had been granted and we are still waiting. In fact i am following 3 forums and Since January I had not seen a Single Grant from my CO on any of forum while all other team 4 COs are granting visas. So i had reached to that conclusion that Grants are Solely CO specific and it is my openion.

But reat assured our turn will come very soon.

I really pray for you dear. Yours is counting I believe.

Rest all who got their grants, do keep us in Prayers as we need the most and keep visiting this thread.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sonsi_03

Me86 said:


> Same here... team 6 will wake up when they'll wake up...
> Hang in there.
> By the way they write down when you call and what you ask them on the phone.


the conversation is recorded. so one call should be enough.


----------



## Happybets

Congratulations rajjessie, harryadd, darbar and all who got their grants.


----------



## Happybets

Ghaith said:


> Dear ALL ,
> 
> All Document Cleared :21 April
> 
> Delay email : 28 April
> 
> Visa Grant 7 July 2014
> 
> Best Regards


Congrats Ghaith. All the best.


----------



## Payel

rajajessie said:


> Congrats Dear
> Enjoy :thumb::thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mate and I sincerely wish for your speedy grant.



How many grants were delivered by Brisbane or Brisbane T33 in July? Do you have any idea?


----------



## Happybets

carthik.annayan said:


> Thanks DIBP For hearing my Prayers and granting my VISA. The Long Wait has finally come to an END!lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> I wish and Pray all of you get ur grants soon !


Congrats Carthik. All the best.


----------



## Hunter85

Man what did you do 

They clearly state on immi.gov.au site that until you have your approved visa in your hand.

Dont quit your job, dont sell your house, dont even consider buying a plane ticket. I dont think it will have any effect on the speed of your visa grant because if it had an effect, everyone would book a flight ticket and request faster processing time frames....




manfred-ren said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could I mail my CO to push my grant for the reason below?
> 
> I booked the special tickets with my wife at the end of August from Beijing to AU by Asia Air which cannot be refund and changed. They will become void if I cannot get my visa.


----------



## blackmarch

rajajessie said:


> Dedicated to All the Brave Souls in this Forum!





Enernet said:


> Congrats bro...
> 
> Which state you applied? Which team gave you grant & ANZSCO code.. Please share if you dont mind


pls see my signature


----------



## manfred-ren

Hunter85 said:


> Man what did you do
> 
> They clearly state on immi.gov.au site that until you have your approved visa in your hand.
> 
> Dont quit your job, dont sell your house, dont even consider buying a plane ticket. I dont think it will have any effect on the speed of your visa grant because if it had an effect, everyone would book a flight ticket and request faster processing time frames....


Thanks, i am not mention it in the mail.

BTW, the price is very cheap, so,


----------



## Alnaibii

200$ both, or per ticket?


----------



## kiranjetti

Marshal said:


> Guys any idea how many got Grant from ADL Team 2 today?


Guys can you all check your emails from your co and see if anyone can find there processing centre number .. It would be easy if u call and remind them once


----------



## Sauib

kiranjetti said:


> Guys can you all check your emails from your co and see if anyone can find there processing centre number .. It would be easy if u call and remind them once


we are also in same team Brisbane team33 and CO(KD)...in CO mail their is a number 60026069 is that the phone number or some thing else...


----------



## Rky

Marshal said:


> Take your brace position.


I am also in same team & lodged visa on 15 jan


----------



## Rky

even dec - jan candidates are still waiting


----------



## Rky

darbar1409 said:


> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> GOT IT GUYS
> 
> LOVE YOU ALL.
> 
> I PRAY FOR THE GRANTS OF ALL THE FRIENDS WAITING FOR IT BECAUSE ONLY THE ONE WHO WAITED LONG AND GOT IT COULD UNDERSTAND THE PAIN OF WAITING AND THE HAPPINESS AFTER GETTING IT.
> ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:
> 
> TEAM 2 CASE OFFICER AF


Hi Darbar, Many many Congratz, I am also from same Team2 Adelide, lodged visa on 15 Jan, Hope I will also get grant soon


----------



## Enernet

Rky said:


> even dec - jan candidates are still waiting


November candidate also frustrated by waiting


----------



## chiku2006

Rky said:


> even dec - jan candidates are still waiting


Would you mind sharing your timelins !


----------



## chiku2006

Enernet said:


> November candidate also frustrated by waiting


please share your timelines..


----------



## blackmarch

Enernet said:


> November candidate also frustrated by waiting


Did you email your CO . It might help.
I email her twice on last friday and today morning and i recieved my grant around noon.
I can feel your fustration cos i am from november batch.
Wish you all the best
:thumb:


----------



## Rky

chiku2006 said:


> Would you mind sharing your timelins !


Hi Chiku , I don't know how to share time line at below in signature as i am new to forum, please suggest me how to? 

312511
Ielts- 22 June 2013
Engineers Australia Assessment- 6 Dec 2013
Invitaion from QLD on 9 Jan 2014
Medicals & PCC- 25 Jan 2014
CO, team 2 Adelide- 4 march 2014
Submitted wife VAC2- 1 April 2014
Dealy mail- 2 April.
Grant - Waiting:fingerscrossed:

I have updated in the sheet also. 
Waiting for next morning.


----------



## Rky

blackmarch said:


> Did you email your CO . It might help.
> I email her twice on last friday and today morning and i recieved my grant around noon.
> I can feel your fustration cos i am from november batch.
> Wish you all the best
> :thumb:


Fisrt of all accept my heartiest congratulations, 
Secondly on which mail Id did you mailed,from the same by which you got delay news (Gsm team .........)
or 
you have personal mail ID of CO


----------



## Rky

Did any one has idea how approx many Visas granted by GSM TEAM 2 ADELIDE since 1 July 2014


312511
Ielts- 22 June 2013
Engineers Australia Assessment- 6 Dec 2013
Invitaion from QLD on 9 Jan 2014
Medicals & PCC- 25 Jan 2014
CO, team 2 Adelide- 4 march 2014
Submitted wife VAC2- 1 April 2014
Dealy mail- 2 April.
Grant - Waiting


----------



## MTR1986

decipline said:


> True
> 
> But I once again wish to reiterate my earlier saying.
> 
> GRANTS ARE NOT STATE NOR SOL SPECIFIC. It's Totally CO specific. Few COs are very quick decision makers while others take very long time. Reasons may vary like;- he assigned to 189 cases, on leave, scarcity of resources allocates to him / her, her back hand team not sufficient, his / her own decision making and evaluation style, previous work back log, Best reason Only known to DIBP
> 
> So it's our Luck
> 
> Just to give you my example only, I have team 4 and all the applicants who lodged after 1 month from my date and had same team 4 and they had been granted and we are still waiting. In fact i am following 3 forums and Since January I had not seen a Single Grant from my CO on any of forum while all other team 4 COs are granting visas. So i had reached to that conclusion that Grants are Solely CO specific and it is my openion.
> 
> But reat assured our turn will come very soon.
> 
> I really pray for you dear. Yours is counting I believe.
> 
> Rest all who got their grants, do keep us in Prayers as we need the most and keep visiting this thread.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Can you please share the initials of your CO? My application is also being processed (don't know if they are really processing or not) by team 4 Adelaide and the initials of my CO is JH. 

I just had only one knock from my CO for medical and PCC on 24th April and after that they have gone for hibernation. I would be glad if you kindly share the initial of your CO so as to make it easier on my part to be a bit more patient and wait indefinitely


----------



## chiku2006

Rky said:


> Did any one has idea how approx many Visas granted by GSM TEAM 2 ADELIDE since 1 July 2014
> 
> 312511
> Ielts- 22 June 2013
> Engineers Australia Assessment- 6 Dec 2013
> Invitaion from QLD on 9 Jan 2014
> Medicals & PCC- 25 Jan 2014
> CO, team 2 Adelide- 4 march 2014
> Submitted wife VAC2- 1 April 2014
> Dealy mail- 2 April.
> Grant - Waiting


I think only 5-6, what are the initials of your CO


----------



## Marshal

Rky said:


> I am also in same team & lodged visa on 15 jan


Welcome to the ADL Team 2 Gang


----------



## manmvk

rajajessie said:


> So my life in Dark Dungeon continued till this morning my agent called and said "ARE YOU READY TO GO TO AUS", and I simply burst into tear, which has been accumulated for over past 6 months.
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!


Many Congratulation Raj!!! All the very best to you and your family.....


----------



## lovetosmack

Alnaibii said:


> Yes, the timeline is correct. She asked for my wife's English. I am now waiting for the link to pay


Alnaibii: Would you mind letting us know the CO team & Initials ?


----------



## LynneHardaker

My status is decision ready. Surely if this was a no I would get a straight no? Anyone had the same?


----------



## chiku2006

LynneHardaker said:


> My status is decision ready. Surely if this was a no I would get a straight no? Anyone had the same?


I didn't understand your question. .. pls elaborate !


----------



## immigbird

chiku2006 said:


> I didn't understand your question. .. pls elaborate !


Its the first time i hear of a similar status, what does it mean ?


----------



## sunnyboi

chiku2006 said:


> I didn't understand your question. .. pls elaborate !





immigbird said:


> Its the first time i hear of a similar status, what does it mean ?


The question means, if a decision is already made(as in her case) and they want to refuse, they wouldn't keep her waiting, right? She also wants to know if anyone else is in the same situation.


----------



## chiku2006

sunnyboi said:


> The question means, if a decision is already made(as in her case) and they want to refuse, they wouldn't keep her waiting, right? She also wants to know if anyone else is in the same situation.


I thought the same but wanted to clarify. ..

I believe they wont need a quota reset to reject a file / case.. this is purely my understanding. .


----------



## decipline

LynneHardaker said:


> My status is decision ready. Surely if this was a no I would get a straight no? Anyone had the same?


Can you please share how did you find that info?


If I am not wrong, yours is being processed by Team 4. Right?

Did your immi account status changed to Decision ready?

or

you found out by calling DIBP?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

MTR1986 said:


> Can you please share the initials of your CO? My application is also being processed (don't know if they are really processing or not) by team 4 Adelaide and the initials of my CO is JH. I just had only one knock from my CO for medical and PCC on 24th April and after that they have gone for hibernation. I would be glad if you kindly share the initial of your CO so as to make it easier on my part to be a bit more patient and wait indefinitely


Hi MTR

mine is not same.

But believe you me, you are lucky. Your CO is actively processing the files. I have seen 2 applicants whi had the same CO and their outcomes are out.

First is My friend who lodged in Feb 14 and got his outcome in May 14

Second is Rajfirst in this forum who had same CO as yours.

So just relax. Yours will come soon.

For me, no news from my CO since 3 months. Still i am hopeful to get it soon.

Keep praying.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## chiku2006

Today was the slow day in comparison to other days of the last week. The only bright side was that team 2 Adelaide granted a few visas today which wasnt the case last week..


----------



## Marshal

chiku2006 said:


> Today was the slow day in comparison to other days of the last week. The only bright side was that team 2 Adelaide granted a few visas today which wasnt the case last week..


Hi Chiku guess the First day of the week in particular Mondays are generally lethargic days in Australia. Think the action will start tomorrow.


----------



## chiku2006

Marshal said:


> Hi Chiku guess the First day of the week in particular Mondays are generally lethargic days in Australia. Think the action will start tomorrow.


Oh really, I thought otherwise. .. generally people are eager to get onto work after a break of two days. It happens with me atleast 

I presume they must be meeting on every Monday to make a strategy for the entire week... this is how it happens in a corporate world dont know about DIBP


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats rajajessie! That was an emotional one.....


rajajessie said:


> ***** This is going to be a long thread so whosoever want to just see the timelines, then kindly scroll at the end, Thank you for all your kind support *****
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally I have got the opportunity to compose this thread and share with you all my story (same like everyone’s filled with challenges).
> 
> I started following this thread in Nov 2013 (at that time I already have applied for my skill assessment and had an assigned MARA Agent). Due to some technical glitches I couldn't join this thread for 4 months, being in China many things are filtered out so this was the only and BEST source of information one would need to understand the PR process inside out.
> 
> Now my challenges starts with having my Partner from China (I have nothing against the country), but it adds onto various documents work one needs to accomplish before the various stages of application, for which I paid $7000 AUD as a fee for MARA Agent, YES its more than are combined fee for visas. He helped us by saving huge amount of time in exploring and knowing from which part we require what all documents and how much they'll cost. In this entire process I never saw my application for state nomination or filed EOI's etc., that's one of the reason I never gave my help over the forum in early phase because I was simply living in an oblivion.
> 
> That being said then comes the NIGHTMARE of QUOTA running out on all of us in 2013-14 year. This dark period I really lost my patience and confidence but this FORUM was the only place I come at the end for HOPE. I am truly grateful for each and everyone one of YOU for being there as a support.
> 
> After July 1, I saw the flood gates kind of opened and on 4th July Kiranjetti got PR (Same CO and Team), so I took the advice and rang my team, while discussing my case they said all is fine and SUDDENLY the person on phone said BUT WE NEED TO REDUCE YOUR POINTS :jaw::jaw::jaw:
> 
> I had my liver in my mouth, legs were shivering, and speech got distorted over the next few seconds. He said we would send an email to you right away and kindly respond to that, THANK YOU! :scared::scared::scared:
> 
> I WAS IN A SHOCK and I RANG MY AGENT (with who I never shared this call, because first time I contacted DIBP/AU on my own), and to add onto my nightmare, MY AGENT was in Australia and will be reaching back on 6th July late night. I just wanted to get rid of these two days as it was like the worse FEAR OF MY LIFE lasting for 48hours.
> 
> On Sunday evening I received an email, which explains that my agent over calculated my points (same mistake which has turned catastrophic to many people on this thread), as ACS deducted 2 years of my work experience.
> 
> NOW That email states that we understand that you made an inadvertent error etc. (which scared the **** out of me) and they asked me to give the statement saying I authorize them to correct my point score to 60 from 65 :smow: :smow:
> 
> *My Guess - Its good to have MARA Agent as this was his mistake so I think DIBP takes it easy on them and gives a benefit of doubt*
> 
> So my life in Dark Dungeon continued till this morning my agent called and said "ARE YOU READY TO GO TO AUS", and I simply burst into tear, which has been accumulated for over past 6 months.
> 
> Lastly, Please accept my sincerest thanks for reading through the thread  and always there for support & help. This forum has always been the backbone of migration consultancy and hope for me. I whole-heartedly salute ALL of you for giving unconditional HELP. Few names I would like to thank personally are Chiku, gkkumar, Lovetosmack and many more which I can’t recall now but you'll always be in my prayers.
> 
> THANK YOU!
> 
> Persevere Shall Prevail . . . . .
> 
> Cheers and Best of luck Everyone,
> Raj
> 
> P.S. Any personal queries are more than welcome
> 
> For mobile users Timeline:
> 261313 - Software Engineer || Subclass 190 || IELTS 8 || SS VIC - 19/12/2013(applied) 31/01/2014(Invited) || Visa Filed - 04/03/2014 || PCC issued dates - 25th February(China PCC), 28th February(UK PCC), 11th March(Indian PCC) || Medical:16th March 2014 || CO Allocated - 27th March 2014 || CO Details - Brisbane Team 33 (Initials - KD) || Grant - 7th July :bump2: :bump2:


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats Harry!


HarryAdd said:


> yahooooooooooooo.... got my grant today... today is my lucky day
> 
> Chiku, I wish you get the grant today itself.
> 
> No more words for now as everything is freezing...
> 
> will post more details laters....
> 
> 
> firstly, Thanks thanks thanks to each member of this forum....


----------



## decipline

sunnyboi said:


> The question means, if a decision is already made(as in her case) and they want to refuse, they wouldn't keep her waiting, right? She also wants to know if anyone else is in the same situation.


Dear Sunny

please help me to understand how that status can be obtained? Is it updated in immi account or can be found out by calling DIBP?

Please share if you know.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sunnyboi

decipline said:


> Dear Sunny
> 
> please help me to understand how that status can be obtained? Is it updated in immi account or can be found out by calling DIBP?
> 
> Please share if you know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Sorry buddy. I have no clue either. I've always read that a CO communicates this status to the applicant. So, you'll either have to call or email them directly. Let's wait for the OP to clarify on this.


----------



## minnu

I dont understand why my CO is not changing the status of documents that I had submitted after she had asked for into 'received'....seeing it still in the status 'requested' makes me worry.... it is now more than two months that I have submitted the documents...is there anybody having similar situation......please advice wat to do...should I send her a mail...


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats darbar... that's my CO too  hope she picks up my case now :fingerscrossed:


darbar1409 said:


> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> GOT IT GUYS
> 
> LOVE YOU ALL.
> 
> I PRAY FOR THE GRANTS OF ALL THE FRIENDS WAITING FOR IT BECAUSE ONLY THE ONE WHO WAITED LONG AND GOT IT COULD UNDERSTAND THE PAIN OF WAITING AND THE HAPPINESS AFTER GETTING IT.
> ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:
> 
> TEAM 2 CASE OFFICER AF


----------



## chiku2006

minnu said:


> I dont understand why my CO is not changing the status of documents that I had submitted after she had asked for into 'received'....seeing it still in the status 'requested' makes me worry.... it is now more than two months that I have submitted the documents...is there anybody having similar situation......please advice wat to do...should I send her a mail...


That should not be the case. .... it turns to recieved from requested in 4-5 working days...


----------



## sonsi_03

minnu said:


> I dont understand why my CO is not changing the status of documents that I had submitted after she had asked for into 'received'....seeing it still in the status 'requested' makes me worry.... it is now more than two months that I have submitted the documents...is there anybody having similar situation......please advice wat to do...should I send her a mail...


we lodged at same date, CO allocation also same date. may I know your CO team and initial?

I have done both: sent email and called DIBP today. 

We are pretty much in the same boat.


----------



## raufafridi2003

minnu said:


> I dont understand why my CO is not changing the status of documents that I had submitted after she had asked for into 'received'....seeing it still in the status 'requested' makes me worry.... it is now more than two months that I have submitted the documents...is there anybody having similar situation......please advice wat to do...should I send her a mail...


There is no need to worry. Its the normal case with most of the applicants. I have the same issue. I sent some documents to the CO assigned to me in the beginning and then after a while another CO asked me for more documents. Now still some of my documents are having the same requested status while some are recommended and others are received. 
My suggestion is not to worry about those different statuses of your documents and wait foe your CO correspondence instead.


----------



## minnu

sonsi_03 said:


> we lodged at same date, CO allocation also same date. may I know your CO team and initial?
> 
> I have done both: sent email and called DIBP today.
> 
> We are pretty much in the same boat.


my co initials is LW, GSM ADELAIDE TEAM 4....
Do you have problems with the status of the documents uploaded...
did you get any reply mail from co...whts ur co initials....
did you get a gud response after calling DIBP....


----------



## minnu

raufafridi2003 said:


> There is no need to worry. Its the normal case with most of the applicants. I have the same issue. I sent some documents to the CO assigned to me in the beginning and then after a while another CO asked me for more documents. Now still some of my documents are having the same requested status while some are recommended and others are received.
> My suggestion is not to worry about those different statuses of your documents and wait foe your CO correspondence instead.


 Yes I know....but the thing my documents were sent by my agent....and now wen I am asking about it...they are not giving any response...all the documents tht they had submitted in the beginning has been changed to received...only the document uploaded after getting the mail from co is still 'requested'.. so i was worried whether this could be the reason for delay in getting grant....any way will wait to get a response from CO ..thanks for the advice....it gives a bit relief ...


----------



## minnu

chiku2006 said:


> That should not be the case. .... it turns to recieved from requested in 4-5 working days...


so wat do you think could be the reason for this....actually it was done by my agent..but wen i am asking about this I am not getting a reply from my agent also...should I upload those documents once more...will that cause any problem...wat do you suggest....


----------



## Nishant Dundas

minnu said:


> I dont understand why my CO is not changing the status of documents that I had submitted after she had asked for into 'received'....seeing it still in the status 'requested' makes me worry.... it is now more than two months that I have submitted the documents...is there anybody having similar situation......please advice wat to do...should I send her a mail...


Don't worry friend. I have gone through this phase. When the CO requests for a doc the status would not change unless the CO changes it.
I would suggest you mail the CO immediately with the said requested docs.
Mention that it has been 2mns and ask if anything else is required from your side. Wait for this week, if nothing happens then call dibp and enquire. After enquiring again mail the CO saying that you need to confirm the receipt of docs since it has been long and no reply was received on previous mail too.
Hope this helps!!! Best of luck

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## minnu

Nishant Dundas said:


> Don't worry friend. I have gone through this phase. When the CO requests for a doc the status would not change unless the CO changes it.
> I would suggest you mail the CO immediately with the said requested docs.
> Mention that it has been 2mns and ask if anything else is required from your side. Wait for this week, if nothing happens then call dibp and enquire. After enquiring again mail the CO saying that you need to confirm the receipt of docs since it has been long and no reply was received on previous mail too.
> Hope this helps!!! Best of luck
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


ok will try that..anyway will wait for one more day to get a response from my agent...and then will do as you said....thanks for the suggestion...


----------



## Matiko

minnu said:


> I dont understand why my CO is not changing the status of documents that I had submitted after she had asked for into 'received'....seeing it still in the status 'requested' makes me worry.... it is now more than two months that I have submitted the documents...is there anybody having similar situation......please advice wat to do...should I send her a mail...


Hi Minnu,

It's the same case with me. It's been almost 3 month since the docs requested by the CO are uploaded on Immiaccount as well as sent by email, but the status still sates requested on those docs and not received.

Could you share your team and CO initials pls.

Can anyone shed some light on this please. Is it normal?


----------



## chiku2006

minnu said:


> so wat do you think could be the reason for this....actually it was done by my agent..but wen i am asking about this I am not getting a reply from my agent also...should I upload those documents once more...will that cause any problem...wat do you suggest....


Do you see them on your immi account? If yes then nothing to be worried of.


----------



## sonsi_03

minnu said:


> my co initials is LW, GSM ADELAIDE TEAM 4....
> Do you have problems with the status of the documents uploaded...
> did you get any reply mail from co...whts ur co initials....
> did you get a gud response after calling DIBP....


Mine is LC, Adelaide team 6
It was clarified this morning that documents submitted are okay no further docs required as what the lady said, and then I also asked if LC is still my CO she said yes.
i did not get any replies from CO yet.
I had a pleasant 10 mins conversation with the lady, she put me on hold to read through my case after she printed out, she just told me about low visa slot availabilities (again???) that I just have to wait for the decision. Once my case has been decided i would definitely be notified by e-mail. 
So i did not prolong that conversation anymore since I was too careful of not asking irrelevant question and maintained a clear talk so I just concluded it with "thank you for your assistance and have a nice day"


----------



## minnu

Matiko said:


> Hi Minnu,
> 
> It's the same case with me. It's been almost 3 month since the docs requested by the CO are uploaded on Immiaccount as well as sent by email, but the status still sates requested on those docs and not received.
> 
> Could you share your team and CO initials pls.
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on this please. Is it normal?


my CO initials LW , GSM ADELAIDE TEAM 4....wat about ur CO....


----------



## minnu

sonsi_03 said:


> Mine is LC, Adelaide team 6
> It was clarified this morning that documents submitted are okay no further docs required as what the lady said, and then I also asked if LC is still my CO she said yes.
> i did not get any replies from CO yet.
> I had a pleasant 10 mins conversation with the lady, she put me on hold to read through my case after she printed out, she just told me about low visa slot availabilities (again???) that I just have to wait for the decision. Once my case has been decided i would definitely be notified by e-mail.
> So i did not prolong that conversation anymore since I was too careful of not asking irrelevant question and maintained a clear talk so I just concluded it with "thank you for your assistance and have a nice day"


OK may be I will wait for one more day and then call the DIBP...


----------



## minnu

chiku2006 said:


> Do you see them on your immi account? If yes then nothing to be worried of.


NO i couldnt see the documents on immi account..


----------



## Welcome_me

MTR1986 said:


> Can you please share the initials of your CO? My application is also being processed (don't know if they are really processing or not) by team 4 Adelaide and the initials of my CO is JH.
> 
> I just had only one knock from my CO for medical and PCC on 24th April and after that they have gone for hibernation. I would be glad if you kindly share the initial of your CO so as to make it easier on my part to be a bit more patient and wait indefinitely


I had the same CO. JH from team 4.


----------



## chiku2006

minnu said:


> NO i couldnt see the documents on immi account..


Then docs have not been uploaded. .. get after your agent to upload them asap.


----------



## Matiko

I'm from Adelaide Team 2 CO: LC

sonsi-03 seems to have a CO with similar initials. Makes me wonder if she is the Same now changed her team? Or another CO with same initials.


----------



## Matiko

minnu said:


> NO i couldnt see the documents on immi account..


I can see the docs uploaded in my Immiaccount as i had requested my agent to upload them , coz they had not done it earlier saying that the preferred way of correspondence is by email. 

On my request the agent uploaded them on Immiaccount as well the next day. 

Ask your agent to upload them on Immiaccount


----------



## blackmarch

Rky said:


> Fisrt of all accept my heartiest congratulations,
> Secondly on which mail Id did you mailed,from the same by which you got delay news (Gsm team .........)
> or
> you have personal mail ID of CO


I got my delayed mail from adelaide team 7 , i use the same email which they contacted me.
Ask them nicely if they need further assistance ,so you can provide more information to them.
I told them i have already bought tickets to Australia for first entry.


----------



## umair236

Congrats to all who received their grants  have a blessed life ahead.

Best of luck for those waiting and please be patient, once we have reached to this level, grant will surely come, just a matter of some days or weeks.


----------



## Lvv

hope tomorrow there will be a shower of grants....ray2:ray2raying hopefully


----------



## chiku2006

Lvv said:


> hope tomorrow there will be a shower of grants....ray2:ray2raying hopefully


Amen !!!


----------



## rajajessie

manmvk said:


> Many Congratulation Raj!!! All the very best to you and your family.....


Thanks a Ton dear 
I am still trying to digest this reality and finally confirm my future plans.



sandysehta said:


> Congrats rajajessie! That was an emotional one.....


Thanks Sandy (hope you won't mind me calling you that),
Indeed it was my biggest emotional moment I have encountered so far 
Cheers,
Raj



umair236 said:


> Congrats to all who received their grants  have a blessed life ahead.
> 
> Best of luck for those waiting and please be patient, once we have reached to this level, grant will surely come, just a matter of some days or weeks.


Thanks a lot Umair and wish you all the luck for speedy grant 



Happybets said:


> Congratulations rajjessie, harryadd, darbar and all who got their grants.


Thanks alot dear 



Payel said:


> How many grants were delivered by Brisbane or Brisbane T33 in July? Do you have any idea?


Dear Payel,
According to my knowledge its 3 on this forum (I, Kiranjetti & Ghaith).
Hope this helps


----------



## riverstone

eddieb7 said:


> Thanks Riverstone.
> 
> Yeah, it is a long wait. We submitted our application 31st Jan and still waiting (patiently:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed
> 
> Can you say what Team processed your visa?


i know mate it made us crazy,nightmare is still keeping for some of us. but sure you will get your grant. may be it can work to contact your CO. My agent was emailed her that when we we get result it took so long.and 2 days later i got grant.Mine was team 6.

hope it will be very soon for all people who is waiting


----------



## damiloo

chiku2006 said:


> Amen !!!


I strongly agree with descipline's argument that grant is basically based on CO particularly. Also it is heavily based on # of applicants in ur application. I lodged my application on 19-feb , 2 days earliar to Chiku. Mine and Chiku's code is same 131112.
I hv included my wife and three kids, so altogether 5 visas need to be issue. I have an opinion that single persons or 2 will get there grant earliar. lets c what wud be the result tomorow.


----------



## chiku2006

damiloo said:


> I strongly agree with descipline's argument that grant is basically based on CO particularly. Also it is heavily based on # of applicants in ur application. I lodged my application on 19-feb , 2 days earliar to Chiku. Mine and Chiku's code is same 131112.
> I hv included my wife and three kids, so altogether 5 visas need to be issue. I have an opinion that single persons or 2 will get there grant earliar. lets c what wud be the result tomorow.


Cool mate! !! 

Glad to see someone from the same trade. My application has four applicants. . Me, wify n two kids.

Your SS is of which state, is it SA?


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats blackmarch!


blackmarch said:


> Yes Yes Yes Got my Grant
> 
> :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> :hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie:
> 
> :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Thank You everyone and especially Expatforum.com
> Buddha Bless All
> Cheers


----------



## Marshal

I have some how begun to like the evenings as it gives me hope of something good to come in the next few hours.


----------



## gyan

From Adelaide Team 4, CO SH, i could find that almost 4 applications are pending for grant for long time now. I hope that he reads this post and wake up.

Nothing else we can do except waiting and praying.


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats Ghaith!


Ghaith said:


> Dear ALL ,
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> By the grace of GOD , i am happy to inform ll the team members here that i have got the Golden email this morning
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Really it was a long journey for me but at the end it was fruitful with the support of all of you guys your comments , suggestions , opinion was invaluable and much appreciated.
> 
> I wish all of you guys get your visas ASAP , it is just a matter of time.
> " *Patience Is A Virtue.*
> 
> Now real challenge has begun .
> 
> below is my detailed timelines
> 
> IELTS 25th May 2013
> ACS submit 27th Jul
> ACS Result + 6 November
> EOI 60 Pts 11 November - SS WA
> Initial contact from WA 14th NOV
> link received from WA 14th NOV
> WA application filled and 200 paid 15th NOV
> Received the WA contract , scanned and send back 10 December
> ITA- 11 December
> Visa Lodged 29 December
> CO Allocation :11 Feb 2014 (Pay slips - Wife's IELTS - Medical - PCC - military discharge Proof- Form 80 )
> 
> All Document Cleared :21 April
> 
> Delay email : 28 April
> 
> Visa Grant 7 July 2014
> 
> 
> Best Regards


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats carthik!


carthik.annayan said:


> Thanks DIBP For hearing my Prayers and granting my VISA. The Long Wait has finally come to an END!lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> I wish and Pray all of you get ur grants soon !


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats riverstone!


riverstone said:


> heyooooooooo got my grant
> Dear friends
> 
> i am so very happy i can't explain my emotions thoughts
> 
> hope all you get grant very soon
> 
> Best wishes


----------



## Pame

*Migration summary 2013-14*

Hi all,

My wishes for all those who got the grant today.

Migration statistics for the year 2013-2014 in now available and congratulations for the Indians to top the chart. Encouraging signs for many other countries too. 

For your reference I am attaching it here and you people will want to have a look on it for sure. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/media/publications/statistics/

Regards


----------



## darbar1409

Enernet said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Congratulations for your grant. ..
> 
> Please share your ANZSCO code.. I too applied for WA..
> mine is 312312


323214 - Metal Machinist, what yours?

Thanx for your wishes buddy.

Wish you also get your grant soon.


----------



## darbar1409

raufafridi2003 said:


> Congratulation Buddy,
> Its good to hear that Adelaide Team 2 is getting in form. Once again many many congratulation to you Darbar and also remember us in your prayers.
> Stay blessed


Yes brother I know you are one of the oldest waiting applicant and I can feel your pain buddy and so i pray to almighty that bless you with your well deserved grant in the holy month of Ramadan.

Thanx for your wishes.


----------



## darbar1409

First of all I apologize to reply late friends.

I thank you all for your wishes on my special day and Pray to the almighty that he showers blesses upon all my lovely friends on this forum at the earliest.

I am really thankful to everyone here because even though we never knew each other yet every one here is so much important for each other.

I don't have more words to say other than Just "Love you All"




VidyaS said:


> Congrats buddy.. Have a wonderful Oz life!!





SuperDuperMan said:


> AWESOME!!!
> 
> thats amazing!!





Welcome_me said:


> Hearty congratulationa darbar!!





Marshal said:


> Congratulations bro.





PARO said:


> congratulations. ......
> 
> bhai bhai......





sandysehta said:


> Congrats darbar... that's my CO too  hope she picks up my case now :fingerscrossed:





Rky said:


> Hi Darbar, Many many Congratz, I am also from same Team2 Adelide, lodged visa on 15 Jan, Hope I will also get grant soon





Happybets said:


> Congratulations rajjessie, harryadd, darbar and all who got their grants.





decipline said:


> Waah. Bapu. Waah
> 
> Ghani Khamma
> 
> Su vaat che? Moj Aavi gayi bapu. Sopdo padi didho tame to.
> 
> Many many congrats. Party aapvi padse.
> 
> Tamaro number PM kari dejo. Vaat karisu and tocuh ma rehjo.
> 
> Once again congrats.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum





riverstone said:


> Congratulations mate hope you will be lucky in Aus as well


----------



## darbar1409

Hey guys, How many of us got their grants today???

Wish all those who got their grants along with me a very happy Aussi life ahead.

I am planning to move Perth after 15th of August if any perth applicants wanna join me aboard by than I ll be really happy.


----------



## Ghaith

delvy said:


> mabrook mabrook Gaith!


Thank you dear


----------



## Ghaith

rajajessie said:


> Congrats Ghaith!
> Really Happy for you


Thank you soooo much


----------



## Ghaith

Happybets said:


> Congrats Ghaith. All the best.


Thanks Dear , wish you the same


----------



## Ghaith

sandysehta said:


> Congrats Ghaith!


Thanks Dear


----------



## egyp

LynneHardaker said:


> My status is decision ready. Surely if this was a no I would get a straight no? Anyone had the same?


probably they have decision to approve ur visa until they are allowed to send the grants.
when did u lodge ur application? have u ever received communication from CO? or even knew that u assigned to CO?


----------



## egyp

does any body have idea when would applicants from march till end june 2014 get assigned to COs and when would they receive their grants ?


----------



## LynneHardaker

egyp said:


> probably they have decision to approve ur visa until they are allowed to send the grants. when did u lodge ur application? have u ever received communication from CO? or even knew that u assigned to CO?


. Hi became aware of my case officer 9th March when I received the email the delay. Since then nothing. My emigration lawyer told me today file stated decision ready

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## lovetosmack

LynneHardaker said:


> . Hi became aware of my case officer 9th March when I received the email the delay. Since then nothing. My emigration lawyer told me today file stated decision ready
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


There used to be decision ready procedures for some other visa classes previously a year or two ago. I'm not sure what does your lawyer mean when he says Decision Ready. If that's the case he can ring then up for a status update. A lot of them have got their grants as soon as they called dibp.


----------



## LynneHardaker

lovetosmack said:


> There used to be decision ready procedures for some other visa classes previously a year or two ago. I'm not sure what does your lawyer mean when he says Decision Ready. If that's the case he can ring then up for a status update. A lot of them have got their grants as soon as they called dibp.


. He's chased today so hopefully news tomorrow 👍

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## rsnarouz

Hey guys......sharing my status.


sa ss app: 16/04/2014 | sa approve: 18/05/2014 | lodge visa: 4/06/2014 | pcc&meds: 29/06/2014 | co alloc: Wait | visa grant: Wait


----------



## kumar57749

Fresh day... Hopefully this day will be our lucky day.....


----------



## immigbird

rsnarouz said:


> Hey guys......sharing my status.
> 
> sa ss app: 16/04/2014 | sa approve: 18/05/2014 | lodge visa: 4/06/2014 | pcc&meds: 29/06/2014 | co alloc: Wait | visa grant: Wait


Nice to meet rsnarouz, i have lodged my visa app on 6/06 hope we get the grant 2gether


----------



## amen

chiku2006 said:


> Cool mate! !!
> 
> Glad to see someone from the same trade. My application has four applicants. . Me, wify n two kids.
> 
> Your SS is of which state, is it SA?


Hey Chiku2006. I have been following this forum for sometime now and have been reading thru all your posts, but somehow I missed noticing that both of us have the same occupation code. Where do you plan to move once you are granted the visa?

I am not allowed to put a signature(or maybe I don't know how), my timelines are as below.
EOI- 19th Dec 2012
SS SA app- 16th Feb 2014
SS SA Approval - 19th March 2014
Visa Lodged - 25th March 2014
Documents- all front loaded on 25th march
No communication since then.


----------



## Matiko

Hope today is our day!! Best of luck guys!!


----------



## carthik.annayan

Marshal said:


> Hi Cathik Congratulations
> 
> Think god answered your prayer just 2 hours after this.
> 
> Did you call DIBP today or recently?


Hi Marshal, 

Yes Indeed, God answered my prayers  Yes i did call DIBP on Friday.

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## sandysehta

What no. did you call?


carthik.annayan said:


> Hi Marshal,
> 
> Yes Indeed, God answered my prayers  Yes i did call DIBP on Friday.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carthik


----------



## damiloo

chiku2006 said:


> Cool mate! !!
> 
> Glad to see someone from the same trade. My application has four applicants. . Me, wify n two kids.
> 
> Your SS is of which state, is it SA?


dear Chiku - we r on the same boat from the begining. Mine is also for ACT . I remember few more for ACT but all got grants. U , me and Matiko (i donot remember any more) still waiting for there golden mails , all for ACT.


----------



## chiku2006

damiloo said:


> dear Chiku - we r on the same boat from the begining. Mine is also for ACT . I remember few more for ACT but all got grants. U , me and Matiko (i donot remember any more) still waiting for there golden mails , all for ACT.


Hey buddy mine is SA....


----------



## chiku2006

carthik.annayan said:


> Hi Marshal,
> 
> Yes Indeed, God answered my prayers  Yes i did call DIBP on Friday.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carthik


Hey Carthik

First of all a big hug for your grant buddy !!!

Do you think calling DIBP makes any difference? ? I had called yesterday and thinking how will it make any difference. 

Cheers


----------



## gkvithia

Goodluck guys today///hope you all get grants


----------



## garrying

Hi guys,

Anyone can advise me about likelihood of getting PR who hasn't got overall 7 bands in IELTS? My assessment as software engineer is complete and thinking of migrating with my spouse who is also assessed as software engineer.

Please advise any ideas.


----------



## pjs

Hi I called the DIBP yesterday for some queries on the documents and below is my conversation

1) My PCC expires on Nov 2014. so I asked if it will affect my IED in case I am offered a visa. The lady told me it will not affect the IED and it should be ok as long as it is valid during my application finalization.
2) I also asked if my case was assigned a CO. She told me the case is not getting assigned to individuals but as a team. My case is assigned to Adelaide team but do not know any team number or CO details as of now.
3) I submitted couple of docs along with Form 80 yesterday night (Aussie afternoon yesterday) but when I checked my immiaccount today, i had the "character assessment required for this applicant" link enabled under my application (not for my dependents). I am going to call today to see if they received my Form 80 or not.


----------



## pjs

garrying said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone can advise me about likelihood of getting PR who hasn't got overall 7 bands in IELTS? My assessment as software engineer is complete and thinking of migrating with my spouse who is also assessed as software engineer.
> 
> Please advise any ideas.


Yes, you can apply either under 189 or 190 as long as you have the minimum 60 points for skilled migration.
189: Based on your occupation code and visa lodgement date you will receive an invite
190: As soon as you get a state sponsorship, you will get an invite.

It all depends on how you want to apply for the skilled migration.


----------



## amen

pjs said:


> Hi I called the DIBP yesterday for some queries on the documents and below is my conversation
> 
> 1) My PCC expires on Nov 2014. so I asked if it will affect my IED in case I am offered a visa. The lady told me it will not affect the IED and it should be ok as long as it is valid during my application finalization.
> 2) I also asked if my case was assigned a CO. She told me the case is not getting assigned to individuals but as a team. My case is assigned to Adelaide team but do not know any team number or CO details as of now.
> 3) I submitted couple of docs along with Form 80 yesterday night (Aussie afternoon yesterday) but when I checked my immiaccount today, i had the "character assessment required for this applicant" link enabled under my application (not for my dependents). I am going to call today to see if they received my Form 80 or not.


Hi PJS,

does your immiaccount show any info about CO or CO team allocation? what is mentioned under the "status" column on your immiaccount?


----------



## pjs

Hi PJS,

does your immiaccount show any info about CO or CO team allocation? what is mentioned under the "status" column on your immiaccount?

***********************************************************

No information or status change in my Immiaccount. My TRN status is "In Progress" and application is "Processing"


----------



## manofsteel

Hoping to hear, or should I say read, wonderful news today from the receipients of much-awaited grant! 

God bless yah all!


----------



## gkvithia

It will state "In Progress" and "Processing" as soon as you pay your fees.


----------



## garrying

pjs said:


> Yes, you can apply either under 189 or 190 as long as you have the minimum 60 points for skilled migration.
> 189: Based on your occupation code and visa lodgement date you will receive an invite
> 190: As soon as you get a state sponsorship, you will get an invite.
> 
> It all depends on how you want to apply for the skilled migration.


So as long as we are getting 60 points it should be fine, right? Or applicants with more IELTS score and points are given more priority over applicants with 60 points?

I see lot of people having 7 or more bands overall. thanks all


----------



## Thinuli

pjs said:


> Hi PJS,
> 
> does your immiaccount show any info about CO or CO team allocation? what is mentioned under the "status" column on your immiaccount?
> 
> ***********************************************************
> 
> No information or status change in my Immiaccount. My TRN status is "In Progress" and application is "Processing"


 Hi pjs
It becomes ' in progress' after you pay the visa fee. It is in 'processing ' state untill you get the Grant then it will becomes ' finalized'. I dont know whether it changes with CO alocation.


----------



## pjs

Thinuli said:


> Hi pjs
> It becomes ' in progress' after you pay the visa fee. It is in 'processing ' state untill you get the Grant then it will becomes ' finalized'. I dont know whether it changes with CO alocation.


I am aware of this status change. The reason I provided this information is because one of the other member asked about my status change.


----------



## pjs

garrying said:


> So as long as we are getting 60 points it should be fine, right? Or applicants with more IELTS score and points are given more priority over applicants with 60 points?
> 
> I see lot of people having 7 or more bands overall. thanks all


I am assuming that you are aware of the other basic criteria for applying for a visa. Also, I am not sure about people with more points getting priority on getting a grant. They get priority for invitation, but the grant depends on the DIBP only.


----------



## ajaymannat

Oh my god 

489 visa granted

I m shivering.

Best of luck to all who are waiting

Yahooooooooooooooo.....


----------



## chiku2006

ajaymannat said:


> Oh my god
> 
> 489 visa granted
> 
> I m shivering.
> 
> Best of luck to all who are waiting
> 
> Yahooooooooooooooo.....


Congrats dude !!


----------



## darbar1409

garrying said:


> So as long as we are getting 60 points it should be fine, right? Or applicants with more IELTS score and points are given more priority over applicants with 60 points?
> 
> I see lot of people having 7 or more bands overall. thanks all


if you are applying for Subclass 190, it does not make any difference having higher or just 60 point.
I had 6 each ielts score and 60 points in total including 5 points of state nomination and yet didn't find any problem getting grant.


----------



## Pame

darbar1409 said:


> if you are applying for Subclass 190, it does not make any difference having higher or just 60 point.
> I had 6 each ielts score and 60 points in total including 5 points of state nomination and yet didn't find any problem getting grant.


Hi

Congrats dude for your success. Best wishes.


----------



## garrying

darbar1409 said:


> if you are applying for Subclass 190, it does not make any difference having higher or just 60 point.
> I had 6 each ielts score and 60 points in total including 5 points of state nomination and yet didn't find any problem getting grant.


thank you very much darbar1409.


----------



## HarryAdd

ajaymannat said:


> Oh my god
> 
> 489 visa granted
> 
> I m shivering.
> 
> Best of luck to all who are waiting
> 
> Yahooooooooooooooo.....


Congrats Ajay... wish you a great life @ AUS ahead


----------



## manfred-ren

Any one give me a mail address of the CO Rachel , team6 ????


----------



## rajajessie

ajaymannat said:


> Oh my god
> 
> 489 visa granted
> 
> I m shivering.
> 
> Best of luck to all who are waiting
> 
> Yahooooooooooooooo.....


Congrats Ajay


----------



## Enernet

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiii

190 visa granted granted

It is from Team 02.... 
I strongly recommend 100% to call the DIBP and email your CO...
Don't wait anymore buddies. ..
Because I did it.


----------



## rajajessie

Enernet said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> 190 visa granted granted
> 
> It is from Team 02....
> I strongly recommend 100% to call the DIBP and email your CO...
> Don't wait anymore buddies. ..
> Because I did it.


CONGRATS Enernet


----------



## raufafridi2003

Enernet said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> 190 visa granted granted
> 
> It is from Team 02....
> I strongly recommend 100% to call the DIBP and email your CO...
> Don't wait anymore buddies. ..
> Because I did it.


Wow...many many congratulations. Can you please share your case officer initials? ?


----------



## Enernet

rajajessie said:


> CONGRATS Enernet


Thanks buddy. .. I saw your thread you called the DIBP. So yesterday I called them and asked my agent to write them. This morning when I woke up I saw the status finalised. Then went in to see the great GRANT


----------



## manfred-ren

Enernet said:


> Thanks buddy. .. I saw your thread you called the DIBP. So yesterday I called them and asked my agent to write them. This morning when I woke up I saw the status finalised. Then went in to see the great GRANT


many many congratulations

which number you called? 131881??


----------



## chiku2006

Enernet said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> 190 visa granted granted
> 
> It is from Team 02....
> I strongly recommend 100% to call the DIBP and email your CO...
> Don't wait anymore buddies. ..
> Because I did it.


Hey buddy Congrats for your grant !!

yesterday i had called DIBP and my agent had sent an email to the CO at their [email protected]AU email id but I havent got any reply from my CO.

What are the initials of your CO? It seems my CO is waiting for something. ... god knows what


----------



## manofsteel

Enernet said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> 190 visa granted granted
> 
> It is from Team 02....
> I strongly recommend 100% to call the DIBP and email your CO...
> Don't wait anymore buddies. ..
> Because I did it.


Congrats @Enernet! 

Do you mind to share your timeline? Thanks


----------



## rajajessie

Enernet said:


> Thanks buddy. .. I saw your thread you called the DIBP. So yesterday I called them and asked my agent to write them. This morning when I woke up I saw the status finalised. Then went in to see the great GRANT


Happy that my thread somehow helped you my friend 
Enjoy this joy and feeling of eternal happiness


----------



## manfred-ren

chiku2006 said:


> Hey buddy Congrats for your grant !!
> 
> yesterday i had called DIBP and my agent had sent an email to the CO at their [email protected] email id but I havent got any reply from my CO.
> 
> What are the initials of your CO? It seems my CO is waiting for something. ... god knows what


Hi, yesterday i mailed [email protected], and just got a auto-reply.......

and, nothing happens.........


----------



## chiku2006

manfred-ren said:


> Hi, yesterday i mailed [email protected], and just got a auto-reply.......
> 
> and, nothing happens.........


What was the auto reply? Please share


----------



## Tau$eef

pjs said:


> Hi I called the DIBP yesterday for some queries on the documents and below is my conversation
> 
> 1) My PCC expires on Nov 2014. so I asked if it will affect my IED in case I am offered a visa. The lady told me it will not affect the IED and it should be ok as long as it is valid during my application finalization.
> 2) I also asked if my case was assigned a CO. She told me the case is not getting assigned to individuals but as a team. My case is assigned to Adelaide team but do not know any team number or CO details as of now.
> 3) I submitted couple of docs along with Form 80 yesterday night (Aussie afternoon yesterday) but when I checked my immiaccount today, i had the "character assessment required for this applicant" link enabled under my application (not for my dependents). I am going to call today to see if they received my Form 80 or not.



Hey pal can you give me the DIBP number you called?


----------



## manfred-ren

chiku2006 said:


> What was the auto reply? Please share


Thank you for contacting Adelaide GSM Allocated


IMPORTANT NOTICE - New email address

We would like to advise that as of 30 June 2014 supporting documentation should be emailed to:

[email protected].
To ensure your documents are attended to as soon as possible, we encourage you to update your records, and to send any further documentation to [email protected].
The following mail boxes will no longer be available:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

If you have sent documents to any of these email addresses prior to 3 July 2014, you are not required to resend.

So we can spend as much time as possible processing visa applications, including yours, we do not respond to status update enquiries or acknowledge received documents. Further information about the visa processing time service standards is available at: Visa Processing Time Service Standards


Pre-Lodgement Enquiry
If you have not lodged a GSM visa application, and would like more information, use the GSM Pre-Lodgement Enquiry Form at: General Skilled Migration Pre-Lodgement Enquiry Form

Your email will not be responded to if it is related to a pre-lodgement enquiry.

If you have attached documents to an email to this mailbox (GSM Allocated), this auto reply is confirmation of their receipt, no other confirmation email will be sent.
When contacting the Department, please ensure you put the primary applicant's full name, date of birth and either the file reference number or Transaction Reference Number or Request ID in the subject line of the email.
If further information or documents are required, we will contact you.

If your General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa application has already been allocated to a case officer for assessment, we will respond within seven (7) working days. 

This mailbox should only be used by clients to communicate with case officers about allocated GSM applications. Enquiries about cases not yet allocated to this mailbox will not be responded to from this mailbox. For information on how to obtain further information on the status of an unallocated application, please refer below.

Providing Documents
The preferred method of providing documents for applications lodged online is to attach documents online: Attach documents to an online application

It is not necessary to send this office any original documents or provide paper copies of documents that have been attached to the browser or sent by e-mail. If an original document is required you will receive a specific request to provide it. 

If you are submitting documents in response to an information request letter from your case officer, please ensure that you have ALL the required documentation before communicating with us. 


Post-Lodgement Enquiry
If you have lodged a GSM visa application and your enquiry relates to when your application is likely to be assessed by a case officer, please see: Work in Australia

Information on processing times, other useful links and current information about GSM processing arrangements can be accessed via this webpage. 

If you have lodged a GSM visa application, but have not yet been contacted by a case officer, and you have further enquiries, use the GSM Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form at: General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form

Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times
The department aims to process applications within the advertised service standards, however, actual processing times may vary depending on a range of factors. Please see: Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times


----------



## Me86

manfred-ren said:


> Any one give me a mail address of the CO Rachel , team6 ????


Hi there,
She used to be my CO as well and sent me an email from the generic address. Sorry! 
Send an email to that address...


----------



## Me86

Enernet said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> 190 visa granted granted
> 
> It is from Team 02....
> I strongly recommend 100% to call the DIBP and email your CO...
> Don't wait anymore buddies. ..
> Because I did it.


Congrats!
I think it depends a lot on your team. I called dibp on friday and yesterday and nothing... (team 6)
Bur it seems indeed to be working for applicabts allocated to other teams.


----------



## 'HM'

no grants today... ???


----------



## chiku2006

Enernet said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> 190 visa granted granted
> 
> It is from Team 02....
> I strongly recommend 100% to call the DIBP and email your CO...
> Don't wait anymore buddies. ..
> Because I did it.


Hey Enernet

Please share your timelines...


----------



## hopefulhope

Hi all,
How do you know if a CO is assigned and the co team's name.do they send you any intimation. 

HM:do you have a co assigned.


----------



## chiku2006

manfred-ren said:


> many many congratulations
> 
> which number you called? 131881??



I have observed that 190 SA cases are not moving, isn't it?? I have seen VIC, ACT, WA but SA is missing.. am I right or wrong?


----------



## 'HM'

no CO...


----------



## sonsi_03

chiku2006 said:


> I have observed that 190 SA cases are not moving, isn't it?? I have seen VIC, ACT, WA but SA is missing.. am I right or wrong?


it seems to be.


----------



## garrying

Good to see many people getting grants in last few days. So congratulations to them. Can I ask for which state did you all apply for? Is this state sponsorship still open and am I eligible if I have less than 7 bands in each module?? The reason being I know some states need 7 bands in each IELTS module.

Also I am skeptical about IT jobs in Australia. I've someone in Australia and was advised IT market isn't very great..so has anyone thought about this?


----------



## hopefulhope

Can any one answer... How did you all get to know the Co team's name???


----------



## chiku2006

hopefulhope said:


> Can any one answer... How did you all get to know the Co team's name???


You will receive an email from the CO... which will have all the details


----------



## jestin684

Congratulations to all those who received their grants yesterday and today.......U lucky blessed ones, have a happy life & successful career in oz...GOD BLESS...

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## chiku2006

jestin684 said:


> Congratulations to all those who received their grants yesterday and today.......U lucky blessed ones, have a happy life & successful career in oz...GOD BLESS...
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


See my observation is correct, SA cases are not moving


----------



## sonsi_03

Me86 said:


> Congrats!
> I think it depends a lot on your team. I called dibp on friday and yesterday and nothing... (team 6)
> Bur it seems indeed to be working for applicabts allocated to other teams.


did you ever chanced to speak with your latest CO?


----------



## lovetosmack

jestin684 said:


> Congratulations to all those who received their grants yesterday and today.......U lucky blessed ones, have a happy life & successful career in oz...GOD BLESS...
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


@jestin: Why don't you call DIBP And inquire your status?


----------



## sonsi_03

chiku2006 said:


> See my observation is correct, SA cases are not moving


Here goes another one...

GSM Skilled Nominated Visa 190; Nominated Occupation 233311 Electrical Engineer IELTS L8.5 R9.0 W6.5 S7.5 EOI SA SS 13-Feb-14 Lodged Visa 19-Feb-14 Medicals 05-Mar-14 PCCs 24-Mar-14 CO GSM Adelaide Team 06 31-Mar-14 Grant?


----------



## Nagesh

carthik.annayan said:


> Thanks DIBP For hearing my Prayers and granting my VISA. The Long Wait has finally come to an END!lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> I wish and Pray all of you get ur grants soon !


Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Welcome_me

chiku2006 said:


> See my observation is correct, SA cases are not moving


Hi chiku...mine was SA sponsorship.


----------



## Nagesh

Marshal said:


> Guys any idea how many got Grant from ADL Team 2 today?


Hi 

I am still waiting !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chiku2006

Welcome_me said:


> Hi chiku...mine was SA sponsorship.


You are one of the lucky few....

I have shared my observation buddy and I can be wrong as well. So you are welcome to prove me wrong ;-)


----------



## jestin684

lovetosmack said:


> @jestin: Why don't you call DIBP And inquire your status?


I did send an email to my CO on the 1st of July and got the response from the CO on 2nd July as follows,

Sensitiveersonal

Good Morning,

I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).
I acknowledge the time and effort which you have invested in the application process and that you are seeking to have your case finalised as soon as possible.
Each year, visa planning levels are set by the government for the programme year which forms the Migration Programme.* The Migration Programme for 2014-15 has been published and determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each category during the year.
Applications must be processed in accordance with the Migration Programme in order to deliver the planning levels over the course of the entire year.* This factor is affecting the time taken to process your application.
As planning levels take precedence over fulfilment of indicative client service standards, I cannot guarantee that your application will be finalised within the publicised three month timeframe.

I appreciate your patience in this matter.

Kind regards,

Lxxxxxx Cxxxxxx

Position Number :*00000000

Case Officer Team 2

Department of Immigration and Border Protection

Email:*[email protected]

*

I havent called them yet as I dont have my CO phone number.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nagesh

Hi,

Anybody here for QLD 190 visa Grant waiting from Adelaide Team 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## akj

Good Morning all,

I am new to this forum, but have been following this for last few days as I am also waiting for my 190 grant. I must admit that this forum brings lot of moral support to applicants like us, especially at a time when the information from DIBP is not flowing.

I hope to learn a lot from this forum in coming days.
All the best.


----------



## chiku2006

akj said:


> Good Morning all,
> 
> I am new to this forum, but have been following this for last few days as I am also waiting for my 190 grant. I must admit that this forum brings lot of moral support to applicants like us, especially at a time when the information from DIBP is not flowing.
> 
> I hope to learn a lot from this forum in coming days.
> All the best.


Please share your timelines


----------



## Sauib

only one grant today...


----------



## 'HM'

whats happening, no grants even today???


----------



## Lvv

hi,
just called DIBP enquiry number (as no CO assigned yet)..and they replied 190 is still on hold and to wait patiently...
I couldn't understant why they says its still on hold?


----------



## skundu

Hi Guys,

I got my grant for visa 190(ACT) yesterday (7th July). My timelines-
Lodged 23rd Dec 2013
Software Tester
All documents submitted by Feb end.

Thereafter started getting delay emails on followups. Never called DIBP


----------



## manfred-ren

Me86 said:


> Hi there,
> She used to be my CO as well and sent me an email from the generic address. Sorry!
> Send an email to that address...


Thanks, I mailed that address yesterday, but there is no effect except a auto-reply.

Could you please give me her full name? I just know her first name is rachel.

Thanks,

BTW, what is your timeline, have you got your grant?


----------



## Matiko

Congratulations Enernet! So far 3 members of Team 2 gang have received their grants! 

Hope the others get their grants sooooon!


----------



## man111

Please Advice me:
We got our visa some times back. I am the primary applicant. can anyone tell me is it possible for my spouse to move first? Since We are with a little kid I Wanted to move later. When I Asked from my agent he told I Too need to go first but not sure and he will check it and tell.

But I Have seen in forums that a spouse can move first. please can anybody advice me with your/ friends experience?


----------



## Welcome_me

chiku2006 said:


> You are one of the lucky few....
> 
> I have shared my observation buddy and I can be wrong as well. So you are welcome to prove me wrong ;-)


Oh no i was not trying to prove you wrong bud! But what you said is very true. I can see very very few SA SS being approved. I have a feeling that it has something to do with the employer verification. I am guessing that thats whats causing the delay for several people. Juz my thought.


----------



## Lvv

hi,
just called DIBP enquiry number (as no CO assigned yet)..and they replied 190 is still on hold and to wait patiently...
I couldn't understant why they says its still on hold?


----------



## manfred-ren

chiku2006 said:


> I have observed that 190 SA cases are not moving, isn't it?? I have seen VIC, ACT, WA but SA is missing.. am I right or wrong?


no ,it is moving ,i have two friends get grants today both are 190 SA.

But , SA is much lower than others.


----------



## chiku2006

Welcome_me said:


> Oh no i was not trying to prove you wrong bud! But what you said is very true. I can see very very few SA SS being approved. I have a feeling that it has something to do with the employer verification. I am guessing that thats whats causing the delay for several people. Juz my thought.


If they had to do employer verification then it must have been done from February to June end and not now.... I went through figures of immigration till March 14 and found out that NSW, VIC and WA are the main states for these programs they are the ones who consume over 55% quota of the GSM program. 

SA has a very small share and thats why I feel their grants are also slow...

These are my analysis and feel confident about it.


----------



## gkvithia

Welcome_me said:


> Oh no i was not trying to prove you wrong bud! But what you said is very true. I can see very very few SA SS being approved. I have a feeling that it has something to do with the employer verification. I am guessing that thats whats causing the delay for several people. Juz my thought.


why would you say employer verification ? Cause your assessment agency would have done the bulk of employment assessment ? DIPB I am guessing just to make sure all documentations proper and criteria for points met to issue grant. Unless you over claim or some discrepancies in documentation.


----------



## amen

man111 said:


> Please Advice me:
> We got our visa some times back. I am the primary applicant. can anyone tell me is it possible for my spouse to move first? Since We are with a little kid I Wanted to move later. When I Asked from my agent he told I Too need to go first but not sure and he will check it and tell.
> 
> But I Have seen in forums that a spouse can move first. please can anybody advice me with your/ friends experience?


once all of you have got your visas, it doesn't matter who the primary applicant is.


----------



## Welcome_me

chiku2006 said:


> If they had to do employer verification then it must have been done from February to June end and not now.... I went through figures of immigration till March 14 and found out that NSW, VIC and WA are the main states for these programs they are the ones who consume over 55% quota of the GSM program.
> 
> SA has a very small share and thats why I feel their grants are also slow...
> 
> These are my analysis and feel confident about it.


Possible buddy. Wishing you all the best for a speedy grant.


----------



## decipline

chiku2006 said:


> If they had to do employer verification then it must have been done from February to June end and not now.... I went through figures of immigration till March 14 and found out that NSW, VIC and WA are the main states for these programs they are the ones who consume over 55% quota of the GSM program. SA has a very small share and thats why I feel their grants are also slow... These are my analysis and feel confident about it.


100% agree with you Dear Chiku that if Employer verification needs to be done than it should be done during Feb to June qhen everything was on Hold. They had ample amount of time of 4 months to do that.
There is no sense to making employet verification now and delaying it further.

Just my thoughts.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## manfred-ren

Hi guys

One of my friend called BIDP today, and the operator said there is a limited number for 190 visa each month. If the number has been used out in July, you have to wait until Aug


----------



## Hunter85

so guys our new nightmare is slots, DIBP is waiting for the ministry to open slots. (I guess they approved enough for this month...)

My question is why these quotas and slots dont apply to 189 visas? If 190 is such a pain in the ass why states continue to issue invites? Just stop sending invites and close whole 190 program so that you can be happy with your beloved 189 visa...


----------



## Matiko

Thanks for sharing Jestin, This helps me understand as I have the same CO.




jestin684 said:


> I did send an email to my CO on the 1st of July and got the response from the CO on 2nd July as follows,
> 
> Sensitiveersonal
> 
> Good Morning,
> 
> I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).
> I acknowledge the time and effort which you have invested in the application process and that you are seeking to have your case finalised as soon as possible.
> Each year, visa planning levels are set by the government for the programme year which forms the Migration Programme.* The Migration Programme for 2014-15 has been published and determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each category during the year.
> Applications must be processed in accordance with the Migration Programme in order to deliver the planning levels over the course of the entire year.* This factor is affecting the time taken to process your application.
> As planning levels take precedence over fulfilment of indicative client service standards, I cannot guarantee that your application will be finalised within the publicised three month timeframe.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Lxxxxxx Cxxxxxx
> 
> Position Number :*00000000
> 
> Case Officer Team 2
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> Email:*[email protected]
> 
> *
> 
> I havent called them yet as I dont have my CO phone number.
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## chiku2006

Hunter85 said:


> so guys our new nightmare is slots, DIBP is waiting for the ministry to open slots. (I guess they approved enough for this month...)
> 
> My question is why these quotas and slots dont apply to 189 visas? If 190 is such a pain in the ass why states continue to issue invites? Just stop sending invites and close whole 190 program so that you can be happy with your beloved 189 visa...


We can fret as much as we want to but technically this is the correct strategy. 

Even I had suggested this previously and it makes sense to fix a certain number of visa for a fix period of time. This will enable them to avoid landing in the mess which was created last year..


----------



## doon

*grant!*

tried calling DIBP this morning waited for 30 mins no answer. Meanwhile yesterday sent a follow up email with the new email. and today we got GRANT! :cheer2: :rockon: :target:
thank you guys for helping me get through the waiting period.
i know and wish you will get your visas soon as well.

dont know how to add signature yet. heres my timeline:
contacted agent 06/13
anzsco312111 visa subclass190
skill assesment filed 07/13
completed 10/13
SN ACT applied 11/13
SN ACT and EOI complete 01/14
visa applied 03/14
CO assigned 04/14 TEAM 23 adelaide RO
upploaded PCC & Med 05/14
GRANT: 07/08/14


----------



## chiku2006

doon said:


> tried calling DIBP this morning waited for 30 mins no answer. Meanwhile yesterday sent a follow up email with the new email. and today we got GRANT! :cheer2: :rockon: :target:
> thank you guys for helping me get through the waiting period.
> i know and wish you will get your visas soon as well.
> 
> dont know how to add signature yet. heres my timeline:
> contacted agent 06/13
> anzsco312111 visa subclass190
> skill assesment filed 07/13
> completed 10/13
> SN ACT applied 11/13
> SN ACT and EOI complete 01/14
> visa applied 03/14
> CO assigned 04/14 TEAM 23 adelaide RO
> upploaded PCC & Med 05/14
> GRANT: 07/08/14


Congrats doon !!!


----------



## rajajessie

doon said:


> tried calling DIBP this morning waited for 30 mins no answer. Meanwhile yesterday sent a follow up email with the new email. and today we got GRANT! :cheer2: :rockon: :target:
> thank you guys for helping me get through the waiting period.
> i know and wish you will get your visas soon as well.
> 
> dont know how to add signature yet. heres my timeline:
> contacted agent 06/13
> anzsco312111 visa subclass190
> skill assesment filed 07/13
> completed 10/13
> SN ACT applied 11/13
> SN ACT and EOI complete 01/14
> visa applied 03/14
> CO assigned 04/14 TEAM 23 adelaide RO
> upploaded PCC & Med 05/14
> GRANT: 07/08/14


Congrats dear


----------



## gyan

doon said:


> tried calling DIBP this morning waited for 30 mins no answer. Meanwhile yesterday sent a follow up email with the new email. and today we got GRANT! :cheer2: :rockon: :target:
> thank you guys for helping me get through the waiting period.
> i know and wish you will get your visas soon as well.


Congrats Doon, best of luck for your new journey...


----------



## Nagesh

Last fem minutes left for today's decision. still waiting !!!!!!!!!!!! I am frustrated now .


----------



## Nagesh

doon said:


> tried calling DIBP this morning waited for 30 mins no answer. Meanwhile yesterday sent a follow up email with the new email. and today we got GRANT! :cheer2: :rockon: :target:
> thank you guys for helping me get through the waiting period.
> i know and wish you will get your visas soon as well.
> 
> dont know how to add signature yet. heres my timeline:
> contacted agent 06/13
> anzsco312111 visa subclass190
> skill assesment filed 07/13
> completed 10/13
> SN ACT applied 11/13
> SN ACT and EOI complete 01/14
> visa applied 03/14
> CO assigned 04/14 TEAM 23 adelaide RO
> upploaded PCC & Med 05/14
> GRANT: 07/08/14


congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chiku2006

Nagesh said:


> Last fem minutes left for today's decision. still waiting !!!!!!!!!!!! I am frustrated now .


Tell me about it ;-)


----------



## Ozsydney

guys,

My CO has asked for a birth certificate as my proof of age. I had submitted my passport earlier. She has asked for my wife and baby's passport again as proof of age thou I had submitted the same earlier.
Now did anyone face something similar? I don't have a birth certificate. 

Awaiting ur reply.


----------



## Rky

chiku2006 said:


> I think only 5-6, what are the initials of your CO


MINE CO is RF from team 2 Adelide


----------



## chiku2006

Rky said:


> MINE CO is RF from team 2 Adelide


Mine is LE from team 2...


----------



## HarryAdd

Enernet said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> 190 visa granted granted
> 
> It is from Team 02....
> I strongly recommend 100% to call the DIBP and email your CO...
> Don't wait anymore buddies. ..
> Because I did it.


Congrats buddy... have a great blast over the weekend


----------



## Siul

I have been a silent follower of this forum for a while and found it very helpful over the last few months waiting for my visa. I had good news today and thought I would share my timeline. Apologies I do not have exact dates I did not record these!
Anzsco code: 241213
SS Vic: dec 2013
EOI: early jan 2014
Invite to apply: early jan 2014
PCC / Medicals: February 22nd
CO: Early march
All document requests met 11th march
Delay email 6th April
Visa grant 8th July.
Brisbane team 33

After watching many get their visas on here over the last week I decided to call my case officer. After her looking up my file for 30 seconds she said she was ready to finalize and half an hour later I had my visa! 

Thanks for all the helpful posts and good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## Sauib

Siul said:


> I have been a silent follower of this forum for a while and found it very helpful over the last few months waiting for my visa. I had good news today and thought I would share my timeline. Apologies I do not have exact dates I did not record these!
> 
> After watching many get their visas on here over the last week I decided to call my case officer. After her looking up my file for 30 seconds she said she was ready to finalize and half an hour later I had my visa!
> 
> Thanks for all the helpful posts and good luck to those still waiting!


can you share the phone number..we are also in same team...


----------



## jestin684

Siul said:


> I have been a silent follower of this forum for a while and found it very helpful over the last few months waiting for my visa. I had good news today and thought I would share my timeline. Apologies I do not have exact dates I did not record these!
> Anzsco code: 241213
> SS Vic: dec 2013
> EOI: early jan 2014
> Invite to apply: early jan 2014
> PCC / Medicals: February 22nd
> CO: Early march
> All document requests met 11th march
> Delay email 6th April
> Visa grant 8th July.
> Brisbane team 33
> 
> After watching many get their visas on here over the last week I decided to call my case officer. After her looking up my file for 30 seconds she said she was ready to finalize and half an hour later I had my visa!
> 
> Thanks for all the helpful posts and good luck to those still waiting!


First of all congrats mate......Secondly, if u dont mind can u please share with us , from where did u get ur COs number.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## lovetosmack

manfred-ren said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could I mail my CO to push my grant for the reason below?
> 
> I booked the special tickets with my wife at the end of August from Beijing to AU by Asia Air which cannot be refund and changed. They will become void if I cannot get my visa.





Hunter85 said:


> Man what did you do
> 
> They clearly state on immi.gov.au site that until you have your approved visa in your hand.
> 
> Dont quit your job, dont sell your house, dont even consider buying a plane ticket. I dont think it will have any effect on the speed of your visa grant because if it had an effect, everyone would book a flight ticket and request faster processing time frames....


manfred-ren : I'd suggest you to send a copy of the tickets to your CO. The worst that could happen is they would ask you to either cancel or re-schedule the flight. The best that could happen is you would get a your visa sanctioned. You are from February, meaning they need some nudging from you, at least that's what I understand.

While I do understand that its not the right procedure & that it might work for everyone, I would have been glad & advice you against this if they have had a transparent procedure to grant visas. 

Reac @blackmarch 's post here where he got the visa after he mentioned to the CO that he bought his flight tickets.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ed-lets-share-time-lines-515.html#post4516050


----------



## chiku2006

Siul said:


> I have been a silent follower of this forum for a while and found it very helpful over the last few months waiting for my visa. I had good news today and thought I would share my timeline. Apologies I do not have exact dates I did not record these!
> Anzsco code: 241213
> SS Vic: dec 2013
> EOI: early jan 2014
> Invite to apply: early jan 2014
> PCC / Medicals: February 22nd
> CO: Early march
> All document requests met 11th march
> Delay email 6th April
> Visa grant 8th July.
> Brisbane team 33
> 
> After watching many get their visas on here over the last week I decided to call my case officer. After her looking up my file for 30 seconds she said she was ready to finalize and half an hour later I had my visa!
> 
> Thanks for all the helpful posts and good luck to those still waiting!


Congrats Siul and all the best !!!


----------



## msohaibkhan

Hi folks

At last I got the CO allocated to my case Alhamdulillah. Has asked for health evidence, though I have already gone through the medical last week. Has also asked for spouse' functional English evidence


----------



## lovetosmack

man111 said:


> Please Advice me:
> We got our visa some times back. I am the primary applicant. can anyone tell me is it possible for my spouse to move first? Since We are with a little kid I Wanted to move later. When I Asked from my agent he told I Too need to go first but not sure and he will check it and tell.
> 
> But I Have seen in forums that a spouse can move first. please can anybody advice me with your/ friends experience?





amen said:


> once all of you have got your visas, it doesn't matter who the primary applicant is.


@amen: There is a condition similar to what man111 asked depending on the visa grant letter.

@man111: Read your visa grant letter. It depends on it. Only if 8502 condition is mentioned in your visa must the main applicant arrive in Australia first. But they don't need to come at the same time.


----------



## msohaibkhan

Hunter85 said:


> so guys our new nightmare is slots, DIBP is waiting for the ministry to open slots. (I guess they approved enough for this month...)
> 
> My question is why these quotas and slots dont apply to 189 visas? If 190 is such a pain in the ass why states continue to issue invites? Just stop sending invites and close whole 190 program so that you can be happy with your beloved 189 visa...


Actually states have also restricted their invitations. Please refer NSW plan Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## bazidkhan

Alham dulillah.....
Thanks to my Almighty Allah..
I got my grant right now....
I pray all of you for early grant ......
thanks in advance to all forum members for good wishes and prayers...
I got my EID before ending ramazan. 
I m sooooooo happy and can't epress my fellings..
rgards bazid
IED is 24 december. from adelaide gsm team 4. 
CO initials KN.


----------



## Siul

jestin684 said:


> First of all congrats mate......Secondly, if u dont mind can u please share with us , from where did u get ur COs number.....
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


At the bottom of my case officers email she had a signature on that contained her number.


----------



## lovetosmack

Ozsydney said:


> guys,
> 
> My CO has asked for a birth certificate as my proof of age. I had submitted my passport earlier. She has asked for my wife and baby's passport again as proof of age thou I had submitted the same earlier.
> Now did anyone face something similar? I don't have a birth certificate.
> 
> Awaiting ur reply.


May be, they need more (different) evidence to prove that. Try uploading different docs or mark the DoB in your passports using some pdf comment tools & upload it - ONLY if you do not have any other documents.


----------



## lovetosmack

msohaibkhan said:


> Hi folks
> 
> At last I got the CO allocated to my case. Has asked for health evidence, though I have already gone through the medical last week. Has also asked for spouse' functional English evidence


Amazing sohaib bhai. One more from our NSW team getting CO allocated. Yesterday Alnaibii got it. Nishant Dhundas has already got his grant. Hope you remember our little NSW team.  Who's your CO, team & did your wife do her IELTS or are you planning to pay the fees ? Why didn't you upload her IELTS before itself?


----------



## decipline

Friends

A quick question to all of you.

Now as few of the friends called DIBP and it made clear that now onwards limited quota will be allocated per month and grant will be given only for those quotas

question is, don't you think if they had introduced monthly quota than they must follow FIFO rule? Because if limited seats available than applicants who lodged earlier will still have to wait for a whole month.
I am surprised to see this monthly quota system without FIFO rule
This feels injustice.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Siul

Sauib said:


> can you share the phone number..we are also in same team...


I have on,y direct number for CO rather than generic office number. Initials NT. If same as yours I'll PM you. BTW have you checked your email from your CO I got the number from her email when I scrolled down her email sign off contained her contact details including number!


----------



## msohaibkhan

lovetosmack said:


> Amazing sohaib bhai. One more from our NSW team getting CO allocated. Yesterday Alnaibii got it. Nishant Dhundas has already got his grant. Hope you remember our little NSW team.  Who's your CO, team & did your wife do her IELTS or are you planning to pay the fees ? Why didn't you upload her IELTS before itself?


Yes brother how can I forget my fellow NSW aspirants  my team is team 2 Adelaide. My wife didn't sit for IELTS, instead I submitted a certificate from her school which was insufficient for DIBP I guess. Now planning to book her a seat for IELTS.


----------



## manfred-ren

lovetosmack said:


> manfred-ren : I'd suggest you to send a copy of the tickets to your CO. The worst that could happen is they would ask you to either cancel or re-schedule the flight. The best that could happen is you would get a your visa sanctioned. You are from February, meaning they need some nudging from you, at least that's what I understand.
> 
> While I do understand that its not the right procedure & that it might work for everyone, I would have been glad & advice you against this if they have had a transparent procedure to grant visas.
> 
> Reac @blackmarch 's post here where he got the visa after he mentioned to the CO that he bought his flight tickets.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ed-lets-share-time-lines-515.html#post4516050


Yes, today, one of my friend got his grant when he sent a mail to GSM mail three time during two days, said that the air has been booked and the time of plane is 07/18. 

I want to try tomorrow.


----------



## Marshal

msohaibkhan said:


> Actually states have also restricted their invitations. Please refer NSW plan Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


Well I do not believe that the slots are already over for the month. That too in less than a week. 

If this was a case I am sure DIBP would consider clearing the older backlog and not somany post Feb applications. 

If they continue to issue visas at such a snail pace they will never be able to reach their set target for the year. 

Probably the reason for the current hold is something else (as always a mystery) but hopefully will be sorted soon by DIBP.


----------



## Marshal

bazidkhan said:


> Alham dulillah.....
> Thanks to my Almighty Allah..
> I got my grant right now....
> I pray all of you for early grant ......
> thanks in advance to all forum members for good wishes and prayers...
> I got my EID before ending ramazan.
> I m sooooooo happy and can't epress my fellings..
> rgards bazid
> IED is 24 december. from adelaide gsm team 4.
> CO initials KN.


Hi Bazid Congratulations. 

Did you call your C/o?


----------



## chiku2006

bazidkhan said:


> Alham dulillah.....
> Thanks to my Almighty Allah..
> I got my grant right now....
> I pray all of you for early grant ......
> thanks in advance to all forum members for good wishes and prayers...
> I got my EID before ending ramazan.
> I m sooooooo happy and can't epress my fellings..
> rgards bazid
> IED is 24 december. from adelaide gsm team 4.
> CO initials KN.


Congrats Bazid and all the best for your new life !!

Why is your IED 24/12?? Is it because of your medicals or PCC?


----------



## raufafridi2003

decipline said:


> Friends
> 
> A quick question to all of you.
> 
> Now as few of the friends called DIBP and it made clear that now onwards limited quota will be allocated per month and grant will be given only for those quotas
> 
> question is, don't you think if they had introduced monthly quota than they must follow FIFO rule? Because if limited seats available than applicants who lodged earlier will still have to wait for a whole month.
> I am surprised to see this monthly quota system without FIFO rule
> This feels injustice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Yes dude. That might be one of the thought and you are exactly right that if in case there is monthly quota system then they shoulf process applications in Fifo.

But there are two many questions due to which personally I think that monthly quota systel will work only once they clear all the back registered applications. 
Otherwise they cannot run the system and they will never invite new applicants for the visa. 

Another thought is that if they really want to allocate slots on monthly basis. Then who knows how limited will be the seats and how many are the pending applications. And what will be the procedure for new invitations.


----------



## Marshal

decipline said:


> Friends
> 
> A quick question to all of you.
> 
> Now as few of the friends called DIBP and it made clear that now onwards limited quota will be allocated per month and grant will be given only for those quotas
> 
> question is, don't you think if they had introduced monthly quota than they must follow FIFO rule? Because if limited seats available than applicants who lodged earlier will still have to wait for a whole month.
> I am surprised to see this monthly quota system without FIFO rule
> This feels injustice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I agree with you. I am sure if this was the case they would consider clearing the older applications. They are disorganised but can't be so inconsiderate!


----------



## TheExpatriate

Enernet said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> 190 visa granted granted
> 
> It is from Team 02....
> I strongly recommend 100% to call the DIBP and email your CO...
> Don't wait anymore buddies. ..
> Because I did it.


Congrats man. Please share your timeline.


----------



## raufafridi2003

bazidkhan said:


> Alham dulillah.....
> Thanks to my Almighty Allah..
> I got my grant right now....
> I pray all of you for early grant ......
> thanks in advance to all forum members for good wishes and prayers...
> I got my EID before ending ramazan.
> I m sooooooo happy and can't epress my fellings..
> rgards bazid
> IED is 24 december. from adelaide gsm team 4.
> CO initials KN.


Congratulations bro. Stay blessed and best of luck for the future.


----------



## Hunter85

but again, I must ask why everything is against 190 and why 189 doesnt have any issue with quotas and slots etc....


----------



## TheExpatriate

Hunter85 said:


> but again, I must ask why everything is against 190 and why 189 doesnt have any issue with quotas and slots etc....


189 is controlled centrally by DIBP in the invitation issuing rounds. 190 is decentralized by states, once you are sponsored by a state you can apply for the visa, besides, the faster processing timelines for 190 exhaust its quota faster.


----------



## chiku2006

Marshal said:


> I agree with you. I am sure if this was the case they would consider clearing the older applications. They are disorganised but can't be so inconsiderate!


I don't know how are they finalizing cases.. I get upset when I see someone who has applied much after me gets a grant... I don't hold any grudges against any successful candidate but you tend to feel envious. .


----------



## Marshal

raufafridi2003 said:


> Congratulations bro. Stay blessed and best of luck for the future.


Hi Bazid can you please advise at what time (GMT) did you receive your grant. Just want to have an idea if grants are also issued in second half @ Australian time.


----------



## decipline

raufafridi2003 said:


> Yes dude. That might be one of the thought and you are exactly right that if in case there is monthly quota system then they shoulf process applications in Fifo. But there are two many questions due to which personally I think that monthly quota systel will work only once they clear all the back registered applications. Otherwise they cannot run the system and they will never invite new applicants for the visa. Another thought is that if they really want to allocate slots on monthly basis. Then who knows how limited will be the seats and how many are the pending applications. And what will be the procedure for new invitations.


Agreed Dear

They must First of clear all old applications in FIFO mannet and than introduce this Monthly quota

One more thing if they do not follow this FIfO and still apply monthly quota it will surely happen that average time will increase from 3 months from lodgement to may be 8 to 9 months from lodgement and that too 75% applicant which they are claiming on their website as of now to be cleared within 3 months will not be the case.

God help us.

Dear God
Requesting your kind and urgent intervention to clear this mess immediately.
Please help us. Can't take it any more.
Help Help Help F1. F1. F1. F1. F1. F1. F1

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## TheExpatriate

decipline said:


> Friends
> 
> A quick question to all of you.
> 
> Now as few of the friends called DIBP and it made clear that now onwards limited quota will be allocated per month and grant will be given only for those quotas
> 
> question is, don't you think if they had introduced monthly quota than they must follow FIFO rule? Because if limited seats available than applicants who lodged earlier will still have to wait for a whole month.
> I am surprised to see this monthly quota system without FIFO rule
> This feels injustice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


189 or 190?


----------



## decipline

Marshal said:


> I agree with you. I am sure if this was the case they would consider clearing the older applications. They are disorganised but can't be so inconsiderate!


But looks like they are

I am still unable to understand what is out fault? we lodged earliet, is this our fault?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## TheExpatriate

decipline said:


> But looks like they are
> 
> I am still unable to understand what is out fault? we lodged earliet, is this our fault?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Dude, In short, DIBP owes you nothing ......


----------



## rajajessie

Siul said:


> I have been a silent follower of this forum for a while and found it very helpful over the last few months waiting for my visa. I had good news today and thought I would share my timeline. Apologies I do not have exact dates I did not record these!
> Anzsco code: 241213
> SS Vic: dec 2013
> EOI: early jan 2014
> Invite to apply: early jan 2014
> PCC / Medicals: February 22nd
> CO: Early march
> All document requests met 11th march
> Delay email 6th April
> Visa grant 8th July.
> Brisbane team 33
> 
> After watching many get their visas on here over the last week I decided to call my case officer. After her looking up my file for 30 seconds she said she was ready to finalize and half an hour later I had my visa!
> 
> Thanks for all the helpful posts and good luck to those still waiting!


Congrats Mate!
It's very obvious that we need to ring them up as including You, I, Kiranjetti & Ghaith its 4 people who rang same Team 33 and got our grants.
Anyways Enjoy the day


----------



## Marshal

chiku2006 said:


> I don't know how are they finalizing cases.. I get upset when I see someone who has applied much after me gets a grant... I don't hold any grudges against any successful candidate but you tend to feel envious. .


Hi Chiku there's nothing wrong in how you feel. Im sure You/We don't mind or envy all those who applied after us get their grant, the actual angst is for DIBP cause there is a limit to one's patience. Trust we have been holding on to it for a while. 

All we wish for is fairness to our case as our future plans depends on just this decision which has been long overdue.


----------



## decipline

chiku2006 said:


> I don't know how are they finalizing cases.. I get upset when I see someone who has applied much after me gets a grant... I don't hold any grudges against any successful candidate but you tend to feel envious. .


Yes Chiku Bro

We don't intend to hurt anyone or no offense to all applicants who got early grants

Only disconfort here is if they are issuing grants to latr applicants than they must not introduce monthly quota. If they issue grants to latr applicants and than raise theor hands with excuse of Monthly quota exhausted and that's what hearting us all. It will again add a wait of Whole month and that too we don't know even in next month will they consider us or will they again process other late applicants?

still don't know, 
and request others to expalin. - WHAT IS OUR FAULT?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Marshal

decipline said:


> Agreed Dear
> 
> They must First of clear all old applications in FIFO mannet and than introduce this Monthly quota
> 
> One more thing if they do not follow this FIfO and still apply monthly quota it will surely happen that average time will increase from 3 months from lodgement to may be 8 to 9 months from lodgement and that too 75% applicant which they are claiming on their website as of now to be cleared within 3 months will not be the case.
> 
> God help us.
> 
> Dear God
> Requesting your kind and urgent intervention to clear this mess immediately.
> Please help us. Can't take it any more.
> Help Help Help F1. F1. F1. F1. F1. F1. F1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thats a very sweet and innocent message to god


----------



## sunnyboi

chiku2006 said:


> I don't know how are they finalizing cases.. I get upset when I see someone who has applied much after me gets a grant... I don't hold any grudges against any successful candidate but you tend to feel envious. .


We all know that DIBP isn't working as per FIFO and introduced monthly quotas, just how you were suggesting. Let's say your file was almost ready to be finalized, but since other teams were fast to give away the grant and the monthly quota applied, Adelaide Team 2 files just went stale. Not a good feeling to wait again, isn't it? 

Monthly quota is a huge flaw in the system, considering DIBP doesn't work on FIFO. The great person who has introduced this has got a new term : "Tony Abott-ness" or "Abott-ness" in short

Usage : 
"Hey, did you get your grant?"

"No!! The monthly quota got introduced"

"Sorry to hear, mate. You just got Abotted"

If they really want to control visa, they should do it at the invite level, like how NSW is doing now. 4-6 weeks after opening or when 1000 application limit is reached) Again, they have a good 2 months closed period to properly process applications.


----------



## SuperDuperMan

Haha, thats funny! Not pleasant being abotted.. remember to vote for Labor when u have converted your PR.




sunnyboi said:


> We all know that DIBP isn't working as per FIFO and introduced monthly quotas, just how you were suggesting. Let's say your file was almost ready to be finalized, but since other teams were fast to give away the grant and the monthly quota applied, Adelaide Team 2 files just went stale. Not a good feeling to wait again, isn't it?
> 
> Monthly quota is a huge flaw in the system, considering DIBP doesn't work on FIFO. The great person who has introduced this has got a new term : "Tony Abott-ness" or "Abott-ness" in short
> 
> Usage :
> "Hey, did you get your grant?"
> 
> "No!! The monthly quota got introduced"
> 
> "Sorry to hear, mate. You just got Abotted"
> 
> If they really want to control visa, they should do it at the invite level, like how NSW is doing now. 4-6 weeks after opening or when 1000 application limit is reached) Again, they have a good 2 months closed period to properly process applications.


----------



## UTS

I want to clarify my medical status in immi account:
Which states 
"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.
"
Also it does not say received, Although it want finalized in last week of May and confirmed by clinic.

Is it standard message?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## decipline

TheExpatriate said:


> Dude, In short, DIBP owes you nothing ......


I second on that Dear

Yes, they owe a lot to all of us.

We had a lot at stake. All of us who had lodged are eagerly waiting for the decision. Most of us are willingly not accepting the good opportunities with only hope to have the positive out come soon and do not wish to further delay the process by accepting it.

3 months time as mentioned on website and the claim of 75% applications getting processed within that stipulated time is really questionable.

Patience is a virtue but it had a limit as well. There is difference between Bend and Break. We have been stretched to our limits on patience and waiting but now the circumstances are that we are breaking on it. Even the Sky has Limit.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rajajessie

bazidkhan said:


> Alham dulillah.....
> Thanks to my Almighty Allah..
> I got my grant right now....
> I pray all of you for early grant ......
> thanks in advance to all forum members for good wishes and prayers...
> I got my EID before ending ramazan.
> I m sooooooo happy and can't epress my fellings..
> rgards bazid
> IED is 24 december. from adelaide gsm team 4.
> CO initials KN.


Congrats Bazid


----------



## sunnyboi

Hunter85 said:


> so guys our new nightmare is slots, DIBP is waiting for the ministry to open slots. (I guess they approved enough for this month...)
> 
> My question is why these quotas and slots dont apply to 189 visas? If 190 is such a pain in the ass why states continue to issue invites? Just stop sending invites and close whole 190 program so that you can be happy with your beloved 189 visa...


This is purely my guess. We never know how DIBP works, but speculation is rife about every tiny detail, what's wrong me going for it now, with the long visa waiting period 

189s are issued faster to encourage people to move to different states and improve their economy. 190s mostly end up in NSW or Vic crowding the place. DIBP wanted "thought" that giving a free pass to all state would help people move around the country and settle in a place apart from Sydney or Melbourne. But, these are the main places where most of the jobs are. Why would anyone move to anywhere else? If this is how they thought, they have fallen flat on their face.


----------



## eddieb7

Enernet said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> 190 visa granted granted
> 
> It is from Team 02....
> I strongly recommend 100% to call the DIBP and email your CO...
> Don't wait anymore buddies. ..
> Because I did it.



Congrats Enernet,

Can you confirm your Timescales, and CO's Initials?

I'm Team 2 as well, and lodges January.


----------



## sunnyboi

decipline said:


> I second on that Dear
> 
> Yes, they owe a lot to all of us.
> 
> We had a lot at stake. All of us who had lodged are eagerly waiting for the decision. Most of us are willingly not accepting the good opportunities with only hope to have the positive out come soon and do not wish to further delay the process by accepting it.
> 
> 3 months time as mentioned on website and the claim of 75% applications getting processed within that stipulated time is really questionable.
> 
> Patience is a virtue but it had a limit as well. There is difference between Bend and Break. We have been stretched to our limits on patience and waiting but now the circumstances are that we are breaking on it. Even the Sky has Limit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Let's say all of this is true. What can one really do at this stage, apart from wait?


----------



## eddieb7

chiku2006 said:


> I don't know how are they finalizing cases.. I get upset when I see someone who has applied much after me gets a grant... I don't hold any grudges against any successful candidate but you tend to feel envious. .


I feel your pain chiku. I'm the same. Lodged 31st Jan and my patience is starting to fade..


----------



## Ozsydney

*CO asking for birth certiifcate*

Hi All,

I am from India and my CO from Adelaide team 4 has asked for a birth certiifcate as a proof of age. I had submitted my passport earlier as the age proof.

The issue is being from India I don't have name on my birth certiifcate. Was anyone else asked for the same? What is suggested? Shall I upload my class 10 th certificate as a proof or should I mention the CO first about the problem.

Awaiitng your reply......


----------



## Rky

Nagesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anybody here for QLD 190 visa Grant waiting from Adelaide Team 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hi I am also waiting like you

312511
Ielts- 22 June 2013
Engineers Australia Assessment- 6 Dec 2013
Invitaion from QLD on 9 Jan 2014
Medicals & PCC- 25 Jan 2014
CO, team 2 Adelide- 4 march 2014
Submitted wife VAC2- 1 April 2014
Dealy mail- 2 April.
Grant - Waiting


----------



## sunnyboi

Ozsydney said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from India and my CO from Adelaide team 4 has asked for a birth certiifcate as a proof of age. I had submitted my passport earlier as the age proof.
> 
> The issue is being from India I don't have name on my birth certiifcate. Was anyone else asked for the same? What is suggested? Shall I upload my class 10 th certificate as a proof or should I mention the CO first about the problem.
> 
> Awaiitng your reply......


Yes, this should do for DoB proof.


----------



## rajajessie

decipline said:


> Friends
> 
> A quick question to all of you.
> 
> Now as few of the friends called DIBP and it made clear that now onwards limited quota will be allocated per month and grant will be given only for those quotas
> 
> question is, don't you think if they had introduced monthly quota than they must follow FIFO rule? Because if limited seats available than applicants who lodged earlier will still have to wait for a whole month.
> I am surprised to see this monthly quota system without FIFO rule
> This feels injustice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


My friend,

Just sharing my views: According to me DIBP Case officers are not organized at all, they are all working in HAYWIRE mode. Many of us have called them, which brought our files on TOP and we got the grants that means they are not following any pattern or SOP. It just seems to me CHFO (Continuous Hounding, First Out) rule applies here. Another interesting aspect is, when I called the Team 33, person talked to me and told me that there is no 1-1 tagging of CO's anymore but my CO left the file for another person to proceed, after checking my application status he took over and sent me an email. Which shows that it doesn't matter to them when is the lodgement date, just process whatever is thrown at them.

I feel sad and empathize with all the friends over this forum, who have applied prior/same time to me and going through this agonizing wait. For now I just wish that DIBP should straighten up their act and treat each application with proper SOP.

Praying for all of you to get your grants real soon.


----------



## umair236

Enernet said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> 190 visa granted granted
> 
> It is from Team 02....
> I strongly recommend 100% to call the DIBP and email your CO...
> Don't wait anymore buddies. ..
> Because I did it.


Congrats buddy and best of luck ahead, On which number you called and did the lady transfer it to Team2?


----------



## doon

rajajessie said:


> My friend,
> 
> Just sharing my views: According to me DIBP Case officers are not organized at all, they are all working in HAYWIRE mode. Many of us have called them, which brought our files on TOP and we got the grants that means they are not following any pattern or SOP. It just seems to me CHFO (Continuous Hounding, First Out) rule applies here. Another interesting aspect is, when I called the Team 33, person talked to me and told me that there is no 1-1 tagging of CO's anymore but my CO left the file for another person to proceed, after checking my application status he took over and sent me an email. Which shows that it doesn't matter to them when is the lodgement date, just process whatever is thrown at them.
> 
> I feel sad and empathize with all the friends over this forum, who have applied prior/same time to me and going through this agonizing wait. For now I just wish that DIBP should straighten up their act and treat each application with proper SOP.
> 
> Praying for all of you to get your grants real soon.


same as my thoughts. had to follow up with an email to get my application noticed.


----------



## tigerfeet

Our 190 visa was granted today yaaaaah !!!!!!!! The wait is finally over team 2 adelaide. Good luck to everyone I'm sure they will have the backlog cleared by end of the week. Thanks for tips an info on this thread it's been a great journey see you down under!!!!!


----------



## sunnyboi

rajajessie said:


> My friend,
> 
> Just sharing my views: According to me DIBP Case officers are not organized at all, they are all working in HAYWIRE mode. Many of us have called them, which brought our files on TOP and we got the grants that means they are not following any pattern or SOP. It just seems to me CHFO (Continuous Hounding, First Out) rule applies here. Another interesting aspect is, when I called the Team 33, person talked to me and told me that there is no 1-1 tagging of CO's anymore but my CO left the file for another person to proceed, after checking my application status he took over and sent me an email. Which shows that it doesn't matter to them when is the lodgement date, just process whatever is thrown at them.
> 
> I feel sad and empathize with all the friends over this forum, who have applied prior/same time to me and going through this agonizing wait. For now I just wish that DIBP should straighten up their act and treat each application with proper SOP.
> 
> Praying for all of you to get your grants real soon.


Raja, did you have to follow up with them multiple times? Most are scared that this might irritate them and just decide to put the application at the bottom of the pile.


----------



## Marshal

tigerfeet said:


> Our 190 visa was granted today yaaaaah !!!!!!!! The wait is finally over team 2 adelaide. Good luck to everyone I'm sure they will have the backlog cleared by end of the week. Thanks for tips an info on this thread it's been a great journey see you down under!!!!!


Hi Tigerfeet congratulations. 

Did you call them?


----------



## TheExpatriate

sunnyboi said:


> Raja, did you have to follow up with them multiple times? Most are scared that this might irritate them and just decide to put the application at the bottom of the pile.


I think calling once a month is reasonable. If you call daily or weekly, yes you might end up in that position


----------



## rashe_12

tigerfeet said:


> Our 190 visa was granted today yaaaaah !!!!!!!! The wait is finally over team 2 adelaide. Good luck to everyone I'm sure they will have the backlog cleared by end of the week. Thanks for tips an info on this thread it's been a great journey see you down under!!!!!


Congrats Tiger!!! 

Did you try calling them or got the grant without any emails or follow up calls ?

You also mentioned backlog cleared by end of week. Can you please tell us the source from where you got this piece of info...


----------



## manofsteel

chiku2006 said:


> I don't know how are they finalizing cases.. I get upset when I see someone who has applied much after me gets a grant... I don't hold any grudges against any successful candidate but you tend to feel envious. .


most here would probably share the same sentiments as you do. 
visa applicants might either get envious or worried pondering on the question.."is there something wrong with my application?"

im sure once the 3 months 190 visa processing time is over, some (if not most) of us would be itching to call/email dibp for an update. I salute those whose been waiting beyond 6 months. 
I guess DIBP is doing their best to clear out their backlogs. Believe me, AU processing is much faster, and perhaps more organized, than in other countries some people would opt to emmigrate. So let's just hope we get the golden email soon... and not the other one. 

Happy waiting folks!


----------



## mathota

Guys,

Today when I called DIBP it was informed that CO is assigned to me but the representative refused to provide any details, moreover, she asked to me wait until I hear from him or her and that I should be calling them after 6 months because the process usually takes 3-6 months.

I lodged my application on 18th March and CO got assigned on 3rd of July.


----------



## Enernet

chiku2006 said:


> Hey buddy Congrats for your grant !!
> 
> yesterday i had called DIBP and my agent had sent an email to the CO at their [email protected] email id but I havent got any reply from my CO.
> 
> What are the initials of your CO? It seems my CO is waiting for something. ... god knows what


. 
Hi chiku,

sorry for the delay reply...
After the Great Grant I went to temple and my batt was low in my mobile so couldn't get into the thread immediately

Just reached home.

I didn't see the grant letter so for. Because i applied through the agent and he holds it. I will need to pay his final installment fee after grant.Then only he will give me the grant letter.

So i am unable to furnish any details of my grant.

i checked the immiaccount my status changed to Finalised and When i open the application Processing status changed to Granted for all three of us. For me, my wife and my daughter.

Then i called the agent to confirm the same. he sent the Grant mail. I will meet him on 18th july and he will handover it to me.


thanks for all your wishes...

Those who are in waiting surely will get the Grant letter. I know the pain of waiting since i was waiting from November.


----------



## Enernet

Hi buddies,

Thanks for all your wishes.....

Those who are waiting sure will get it dont worry. 

Be confident buddies...


----------



## TheExpatriate

mathota said:


> Guys,
> 
> Today when I called DIBP it was informed that CO is assigned to me but the representative refused to provide any details, moreover, she asked to me wait until I hear from him or her and that I should be calling them after 6 months because the process usually takes 3-6 months.
> 
> I lodged my application on 18th March and CO got assigned on 3rd of July.


which team/office, and which visa subclass?


----------



## MusaBilal

bazidkhan said:


> Alham dulillah.....
> Thanks to my Almighty Allah..
> I got my grant right now....
> I pray all of you for early grant ......
> thanks in advance to all forum members for good wishes and prayers...
> I got my EID before ending ramazan.
> I m sooooooo happy and can't epress my fellings..
> rgards bazid
> IED is 24 december. from adelaide gsm team 4.
> CO initials KN.


Congratulations


----------



## mathota

TheExpatriate said:


> which team/office, and which visa subclass?


Do not know which team, she asked to me wait and called 131881, mine is a 190 subclass


----------



## Enernet

hi Manofsteel,

Thanks for your wishes,

Me too in singapore only at Taman Jurong,


----------



## decipline

TheExpatriate said:


> I think calling once a month is reasonable. If you call daily or weekly, yes you might end up in that position


Can you please share how to call them?

How to find CO's number? 1311881 number is general number and normally observed that Operator did not transfer to CO.

How to get the CO's direct contact number ?

can we find it in any communication? for example i had delay email from my CO and in signature he has written his name and some 4 digit number with 5 times zero infront of this number. Is it extention number of CO? or just employee code type number?

How to convenience the operator to transfer to CO?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## TheExpatriate

mathota said:


> Do not know which team, she asked to me wait and called 131881, mine is a 190 subclass


Your CO is from which team/office ? (e.g.: Adelaide T3 ...etc.)


----------



## tigerfeet

Yes I called them and I emailed them. I haven't got any source that they will clear them I was just hoping they would. They did say they would try and clear backlog from beginning of year as quickly as they could hopefully by mid July so if they will achieve this is as good a guess as any but judging by the past week they seem to be flowing out. Keep faith it's been a long journey I'm sure you will hear soon


----------



## chiku2006

tigerfeet said:


> Our 190 visa was granted today yaaaaah !!!!!!!! The wait is finally over team 2 adelaide. Good luck to everyone I'm sure they will have the backlog cleared by end of the week. Thanks for tips an info on this thread it's been a great journey see you down under!!!!!


Yeah, congrats mate and have a blast !!!

Glad to see that team 2 is moving its butt (slowly though)... this kind of news brings hope for people like us


----------



## chiku2006

tigerfeet said:


> Yes I called them and I emailed them. I haven't got any source that they will clear them I was just hoping they would. They did say they would try and clear backlog from beginning of year as quickly as they could hopefully by mid July so if they will achieve this is as good a guess as any but judging by the past week they seem to be flowing out. Keep faith it's been a long journey I'm sure you will hear soon


reaching this milestone is not a difficult task for DIBP (only if they are serious about it)

Anyways, would you mind sharing your Team and CO details... I have been hunting for my CO's number (team 2 Adelaide, LE) if yours was same then it will be wonderful if you can share his number..


----------



## manfred-ren

one of my friend who lodged on 2.11 called DIBP, and the operator said he is team6, and still need wait for 6-8 weeks...................................................................

weeks....not days....

Emptysis, hematemesis, vomiting and groan


----------



## rajajessie

tigerfeet said:


> Our 190 visa was granted today yaaaaah !!!!!!!! The wait is finally over team 2 adelaide. Good luck to everyone I'm sure they will have the backlog cleared by end of the week. Thanks for tips an info on this thread it's been a great journey see you down under!!!!!


Congrats Mate 



sunnyboi said:


> Raja, did you have to follow up with them multiple times? Most are scared that this might irritate them and just decide to put the application at the bottom of the pile.


Sunny, My Agent emailed them 3 times and then I called my allocated Team 33 personally (as their phone number was listed in the Document Checklist Doc earlier provided by my CO).


----------



## carthik.annayan

Guys , 

I have a quick query, On a 190 visa, should i only make an entry to that state that's sponsoring me or can i go to any state and check in ?

Looking forward to hear from you all.

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## chiku2006

manfred-ren said:


> one of my friend who lodged on 2.11 called DIBP, and the operator said he is team6, and still need wait for 6-8 weeks...................................................................
> 
> weeks....not days....
> 
> Emptysis, hematemesis, vomiting and groan


Ni Hao

Dude, how many friends do you have??


----------



## Nagesh

chiku2006 said:


> reaching this milestone is not a difficult task for DIBP (only if they are serious about it)
> 
> Anyways, would you mind sharing your Team and CO details... I have been hunting for my CO's number (team 2 Adelaide, LE) if yours was same then it will be wonderful if you can share his number..


Hi chiku,

You and me have same CO LE , kindly share the DIBP no so that I will also try to call and email.

As i am registered through agent , at least I will discuss this with my agent.


----------



## manofsteel

chiku2006 said:


> ni hao
> 
> dude, how many friends do you have??


lol! :d


----------



## Marshal

chiku2006 said:


> Ni Hao
> 
> Dude, how many friends do you have??


Me too.


----------



## manfred-ren

chiku2006 said:


> Ni Hao
> 
> Dude, how many friends do you have??


There is a QQ Group including 200 members


----------



## carthik.annayan

lovetosmack said:


> Congrats finally.... Can you update:
> * Your CO & team who granted the visa
> * Number of applicants in your application
> * Initial Entry by date


Hi, 

Thanks for your wishes. 

* My CO: LS & Adelaide Team 4
* No of applicants : 2 ( I and my wife )
* IED : 17th March 2015

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## rajajessie

carthik.annayan said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I have a quick query, On a 190 visa, should i only make an entry to that state that's sponsoring me or can i go to any state and check in ?
> 
> Looking forward to hear from you all.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carthik


To activate your Visa you just need to enter Australia (location independent), but for the permanent move you need to stay in your Sponsored State



chiku2006 said:


> Ni Hao
> 
> Dude, how many friends do you have??


Exactly my thought


----------



## LynneHardaker

MusaBilal said:


> Congratulations


 Whaay team 4 exists


----------



## rajajessie

manfred-ren said:


> There is a QQ Group including 200 members


:tape::tape::tape: WOWwwwww
Do you have a Weixin group as well ?


----------



## manofsteel

carthik.annayan said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I have a quick query, On a 190 visa, should i only make an entry to that state that's sponsoring me or can i go to any state and check in ?
> 
> Looking forward to hear from you all.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carthik


some of people i know who are already in Au said you can make an entry in whichever state you like. I'm sure there's an info in DIBP FAQ site that clarifies this when in doubt.
your only commitment for 190 visa is the 2yrs stay with the state, and that starts the moment you set foot on the state that sponsored your visa. congrats btw dude!


----------



## chiku2006

Nagesh said:


> Hi chiku,
> 
> You and me have same CO LE , kindly share the DIBP no so that I will also try to call and email.
> 
> As i am registered through agent , at least I will discuss this with my agent.


Hi Nagesh

I am through an agent as well buddy !!

DIBP's number is +61 1300364613


----------



## chiku2006

manfred-ren said:


> There is a QQ Group including 200 members


Entire China is on QQ..


----------



## lovetosmack

Ozsydney said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from India and my CO from Adelaide team 4 has asked for a birth certiifcate as a proof of age. I had submitted my passport earlier as the age proof.
> 
> The issue is being from India I don't have name on my birth certiifcate. Was anyone else asked for the same? What is suggested? Shall I upload my class 10 th certificate as a proof or should I mention the CO first about the problem.
> 
> Awaiitng your reply......


I think you skipped reading your answers here :frusty: - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ed-lets-share-time-lines-528.html#post4524114

Also you need to explain to the CO to accept 10th Class certificate as your DoB proof. Don't send the nameless certificate & complicate things for yourself. It doesn't help lest will create more problems. The CO might ask you to get a new one after your name is included in it.


----------



## decipline

LynneHardaker said:


> Whaay team 4 exists


Yes Dear Lynne

Team 4. exists

but i think only Few COs exists. 

we are yet to receive any communication from our CO

hope God will listen our prayer and will send positivr aognals to out CO as well

if you his number please please please PM me. i need to talk .

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## lovetosmack

carthik.annayan said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I have a quick query, On a 190 visa, should i only make an entry to that state that's sponsoring me or can i go to any state and check in ?
> 
> Looking forward to hear from you all.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carthik


There is no restriction on the geographic location of the Port of Entry. You can enter from any city in Australia & inform to NSW just before you move into their state so that they can have it in their records.

More info here:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ating-190-visa-another-state.html#post1108509


----------



## decipline

Friends

Please help me with my query. Once again posting.

How to find direct contact number of CO? In my delay email below the name o my CO there is number which looks like 00000xxxx. last 4 are digita and previous all are zeros.
Doesn't seem like number.

Than how to find out? please any one, any idea.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## hopefulhope

Altogether very few grants today :-( 
If this is the pace they work on it is damn irritating


----------



## Pame

*Grant Visa 190*

Hi All,

Sorry to be late as I was on Job. Finally, I removed that throne from my leg and shed the monkeys off my back. 

Today I was picked up by Australia as a permanent Resident. I did it myself and with an agent "Expat forum". 

Its my opinion for new comers that, if you are able to read assessment letter properly giving stress to skilled experience start date, capable to hit the help button each time of your EOI and visa application and subscribe to expat forum thread for assistance. Then you can avoid a middle man during the process and you will be the boss of your application. 

1.5 year back I was also a beginner, not knowing what is skills assessment and state sponsorship and all I had was a will to research and google every thing related, irrespective whether it is day or night. 

During grants here, many will feel today why not me or why others for a grant. Its not that you will not get it or some body applied later is better than you, its just because best moments of your life is yet to come and it will come for sure. Please divert yourself at that very worrying moment other wise watch the movie "The Shawshank Redemption" to know what wait means. 

Best wishes for all others waiting and I assure you that your life changing moment will come and it will be sudden and over. But, we all will be friends for ever just because we are "forum mates" . 

Regards


----------



## zed_260

HI

I applied for my visa on 15/04/2014 still there no sign of co


----------



## lovetosmack

decipline said:


> Friends
> 
> Please help me with my query. Once again posting.
> 
> How to find direct contact number of CO? In my delay email below the name o my CO there is number which looks like 00000xxxx. last 4 are digita and previous all are zeros.
> Doesn't seem like number.
> 
> Than how to find out? please any one, any idea.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


@decipline: I think you are talking about the position number. The First Name, Last Name & the position number identify a CO uniquely. It doesn't help you much.


----------



## raufafridi2003

decipline said:


> Friends
> 
> Please help me with my query. Once again posting.
> 
> How to find direct contact number of CO? In my delay email below the name o my CO there is number which looks like 00000xxxx. last 4 are digita and previous all are zeros.
> Doesn't seem like number.
> 
> Than how to find out? please any one, any idea.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Decipline
That number with lot of zeros in the beginning is CO id not a phone number. The phone number will be 8 digit number usually findable in the signature of the case officer. 
Have a look at the emails and also all the pdfs you got when your case officer asked you documents.
Hope it'll help
Cheers


----------



## Lvv

zed_260 said:


> HI
> 
> I applied for my visa on 15/04/2014 still there no sign of co


same here too..i applied on march 7th and still no news..


----------



## Marshal

Pame said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry to be late as I was on Job. Finally, I removed that throne from my leg and shed the monkeys off my back.
> 
> Today I was picked up by Australia as a permanent Resident. I did it myself and with an agent "Expat forum".
> 
> Its my opinion for new comers that, if you are able to read assessment letter properly giving stress to skilled experience start date, capable to hit the help button each time of your EOI and visa application and subscribe to expat forum thread for assistance. Then you can avoid a middle man during the process and you will be the boss of your application.
> 
> 1.5 year back I was also a beginner, not knowing what is skills assessment and state sponsorship and all I had was a will to research and google every thing related, irrespective whether it is day or night.
> 
> During grants here, many will feel today why not me or why others for a grant. Its not that you will not get it or some body applied later is better than you, its just because best moments of your life is yet to come and it will come for sure. Please divert yourself at that very worrying moment other wise watch the movie "The Shawshank Redemption" to know what wait means.
> 
> Best wishes for all others waiting and I assure you that your life changing moment will come and it will be sudden and over. But, we all will be friends for ever just because we are "forum mates" .
> 
> Regards


Hi Pame Congratulations to you. 

May I ask you if you had called your CO?


----------



## Pame

Marshal said:


> Hi Pame Congratulations to you.
> 
> May I ask you if you had called your CO?


Hi,

Thanks and no I never called them. 

Regards


----------



## chiku2006

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks and no I never called them.
> 
> Regards


Hi pame

Congrats for your grant..

Please share your team details !!


----------



## decipline

Pame said:


> Hi All, Sorry to be late as I was on Job. Finally, I removed that throne from my leg and shed the monkeys off my back. Today I was picked up by Australia as a permanent Resident. I did it myself and with an agent "Expat forum". Its my opinion for new comers that, if you are able to read assessment letter properly giving stress to skilled experience start date, capable to hit the help button each time of your EOI and visa application and subscribe to expat forum thread for assistance. Then you can avoid a middle man during the process and you will be the boss of your application. 1.5 year back I was also a beginner, not knowing what is skills assessment and state sponsorship and all I had was a will to research and google every thing related, irrespective whether it is day or night. During grants here, many will feel today why not me or why others for a grant. Its not that you will not get it or some body applied later is better than you, its just because best moments of your life is yet to come and it will come for sure. Please divert yourself at that very worrying moment other wise watch the movie "The Shawshank Redemption" to know what wait means. Best wishes for all others waiting and I assure you that your life changing moment will come and it will be sudden and over. But, we all will be friends for ever just because we are "forum mates" . Regards


Waah

Congrays Pame
Really Happy for you

Good Luck dear. Wishing you best luck for your upcoming life in OZ Land.

Thanks for your wishes.

Do remember to keep us all im prayer.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

lovetosmack said:


> @decipline: I think you are talking about the position number. The First Name, Last Name & the position number identify a CO uniquely. It doesn't help you much.


Ohhh

Thanks for clarification

I thought it might be the extention number

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

raufafridi2003 said:


> Decipline That number with lot of zeros in the beginning is CO id not a phone number. The phone number will be 8 digit number usually findable in the signature of the case officer. Have a look at the emails and also all the pdfs you got when your case officer asked you documents. Hope it'll help Cheers


Thanks will look in to the files and email once again

hope to get it inside.

thanks for the info.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Pame

chiku2006 said:


> Hi pame
> 
> Congrats for your grant..
> 
> Please share your team details !!


Hi,

Sorry, there was no team number, only CO name and Position number. 

It was a different CO to the one in delay mail.

Address just of Brisbane


----------



## chiku2006

decipline said:


> Ohhh
> 
> Thanks for clarification
> 
> I thought it might be the extention number
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


If it has four zeros than its a position number of the CO.


----------



## Pame

decipline said:


> Waah
> 
> Congrays Pame
> Really Happy for you
> 
> Good Luck dear. Wishing you best luck for your upcoming life in OZ Land.
> 
> Thanks for your wishes.
> 
> Do remember to keep us all im prayer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thank you so much...its really nice to have friends like you and best wishes u too..


----------



## raufafridi2003

Pame said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry to be late as I was on Job. Finally, I removed that throne from my leg and shed the monkeys off my back.
> 
> Today I was picked up by Australia as a permanent Resident. I did it myself and with an agent "Expat forum".
> 
> Its my opinion for new comers that, if you are able to read assessment letter properly giving stress to skilled experience start date, capable to hit the help button each time of your EOI and visa application and subscribe to expat forum thread for assistance. Then you can avoid a middle man during the process and you will be the boss of your application.
> 
> 1.5 year back I was also a beginner, not knowing what is skills assessment and state sponsorship and all I had was a will to research and google every thing related, irrespective whether it is day or night.
> 
> During grants here, many will feel today why not me or why others for a grant. Its not that you will not get it or some body applied later is better than you, its just because best moments of your life is yet to come and it will come for sure. Please divert yourself at that very worrying moment other wise watch the movie "The Shawshank Redemption" to know what wait means.
> 
> Best wishes for all others waiting and I assure you that your life changing moment will come and it will be sudden and over. But, we all will be friends for ever just because we are "forum mates" .
> 
> Regards


Congratulations buddy. Remember us in your prayers


----------



## decipline

chiku2006 said:


> If it has four zeros than its a position number of the CO.


Yes Chiku Bro

understood. was just hope it might be extention number. lossing my patience with every passing working day. In 3 days again will be long long week end. Every working day brings new hope and passing it as if nothing moved.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## raufafridi2003

chiku2006 said:


> If it has four zeros than its a position number of the CO.


Chikku
Do you have the updated list of Team2 Adelaide. I mean how many of us have got a grant??
Please share that if anyone else from team2 gang has an updated list.
Cheers


----------



## Marshal

eddieb7 said:


> Originally Posted by Matiko View Post
> Updated list for ADL Team 2
> 
> (1) Chiku2006
> (2) Cooldude1308 - GRANT
> (3) Marshal
> (4) Darbar1409 - GRANT
> 5) raufafridi2003
> 6) enernet - GRANT
> 7) RVJ
> 8) SuperDuperMan
> 9) Nagesh
> 10) Matiko
> 11) Tigerfeet -GRANT
> 12) Jestin684
> 13) Eddieb7
> 14 Damilloo
> 15) RKY


4 GRANTS (26.6% cleared) out of 15.

Only 11 of us left (as of 08 Jul)

Keep the Faith.


----------



## McJim

Pame said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry to be late as I was on Job. Finally, I removed that throne from my leg and shed the monkeys off my back.
> 
> Today I was picked up by Australia as a permanent Resident. I did it myself and with an agent "Expat forum".
> 
> Its my opinion for new comers that, if you are able to read assessment letter properly giving stress to skilled experience start date, capable to hit the help button each time of your EOI and visa application and subscribe to expat forum thread for assistance. Then you can avoid a middle man during the process and you will be the boss of your application.
> 
> 1.5 year back I was also a beginner, not knowing what is skills assessment and state sponsorship and all I had was a will to research and google every thing related, irrespective whether it is day or night.
> 
> During grants here, many will feel today why not me or why others for a grant. Its not that you will not get it or some body applied later is better than you, its just because best moments of your life is yet to come and it will come for sure. Please divert yourself at that very worrying moment other wise watch the movie "The Shawshank Redemption" to know what wait means.
> 
> Best wishes for all others waiting and I assure you that your life changing moment will come and it will be sudden and over. But, we all will be friends for ever just because we are "forum mates" .
> 
> Regards


Congratulation on your visa grant, really happy for you and hope to see you in QLD.


----------



## Rky

Marshal said:


> Dear Friends there was some movement with ADL Team 2 although slow. But 4 GRANTS were released if im not wrong (28.5% got cleared)
> 
> That means only 10 of us left.
> 
> So let's keep the Faith.


Hey Marshal I am also in same team

Visa lodge 15 jan 2014


----------



## raufafridi2003

Marshal said:


> Dear Friends there was some movement with ADL Team 2 although slow. But 4 GRANTS were released if im not wrong (28.5% got cleared)
> 
> That means only 10 of us left.
> 
> So let's keep the Faith.


Thanks Marshal for the share.


----------



## Pame

Hi

Thanks and sure we will meet.


----------



## Marshal

rky said:


> hey marshal i am also in same team
> 
> visa lodge 15 jan 2014


 buddy i added you.


----------



## chiku2006

decipline said:


> Yes Chiku Bro
> 
> understood. was just hope it might be extention number. lossing my patience with every passing working day. In 3 days again will be long long week end. Every working day brings new hope and passing it as if nothing moved.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I can very well understand bro, it is very frustrating indeed !


----------



## Cooldude1308

Ozsydney said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from India and my CO from Adelaide team 4 has asked for a birth certiifcate as a proof of age. I had submitted my passport earlier as the age proof.
> 
> The issue is being from India I don't have name on my birth certiifcate. Was anyone else asked for the same? What is suggested? Shall I upload my class 10 th certificate as a proof or should I mention the CO first about the problem.
> 
> Awaiitng your reply......


Hi ozbuddy,

I strongly suggest u get ur birth certificate done. U can go for a name change via agent, I did that successfully and got the certificate and all this while im in australia(via my uncle).

If u closely read COs letter it clearly says- if ur country does not issue birth certificate then u can use alternate proofs.

Its best to be right first time rather than going in circles.... but this is purely my view, u can check with others on the forum with similar case with grant done.


----------



## chiku2006

Marshal said:


> 4 GRANTS (26.6% cleared) out of 15.
> 
> Only 11 of us left (as of 08 Jul)
> 
> Keep the Faith.


I am adding states and date of lodgement as well, guys pls do the needful...

Updated list for ADL Team 2

(1) Chiku2006- SA- 21/02/14
(2) Cooldude1308 - GRANT
(3) Marshal
(4) Darbar1409 - GRANT
5) raufafridi2003
6) enernet - GRANT
7) RVJ
8) SuperDuperMan
9) Nagesh
10) Matiko
11) Tigerfeet -GRANT
12) Jestin684
13) Eddieb7
14 Damilloo
15) RKY


----------



## chiku2006

Marshal said:


> 4 GRANTS (26.6% cleared) out of 15.
> 
> Only 11 of us left (as of 08 Jul)
> 
> Keep the Faith.


Keep the faith reminds me of Jon Bon Jovi's album and I start humming it the moment I see your liner "keep the faith"


----------



## Cooldude1308

UPDATED....

I am adding states and date of lodgement as well, guys pls do the needful...

Updated list for ADL Team 2

(1) Chiku2006- SA- 21/02/14
(2) Cooldude1308 - VIC- 26/02/14-GRANT
(3) Marshal
(4) Darbar1409 - GRANT
5) raufafridi2003
6) enernet - GRANT
7) RVJ
8) SuperDuperMan
9) Nagesh
10) Matiko
11) Tigerfeet -GRANT
12) Jestin684
13) Eddieb7
14 Damilloo
15) RKY


----------



## raufafridi2003

Updated list for ADL Team 2

(1) Chiku2006- SA- 21/02/14
(2) Cooldude1308 - GRANT
(3) Marshal
(4) Darbar1409 - GRANT
5) raufafridi2003-NSW-28/09/2013
6) enernet - GRANT
7) RVJ
8) SuperDuperMan
9) Nagesh
10) Matiko
11) Tigerfeet -GRANT
12) Jestin684
13) Eddieb7
14 Damilloo
15) RKY


----------



## MusaBilal

Pame said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry to be late as I was on Job. Finally, I removed that throne from my leg and shed the monkeys off my back.
> 
> Today I was picked up by Australia as a permanent Resident. I did it myself and with an agent "Expat forum".
> 
> Its my opinion for new comers that, if you are able to read assessment letter properly giving stress to skilled experience start date, capable to hit the help button each time of your EOI and visa application and subscribe to expat forum thread for assistance. Then you can avoid a middle man during the process and you will be the boss of your application.
> 
> 1.5 year back I was also a beginner, not knowing what is skills assessment and state sponsorship and all I had was a will to research and google every thing related, irrespective whether it is day or night.
> 
> During grants here, many will feel today why not me or why others for a grant. Its not that you will not get it or some body applied later is better than you, its just because best moments of your life is yet to come and it will come for sure. Please divert yourself at that very worrying moment other wise watch the movie "The Shawshank Redemption" to know what wait means.
> 
> Best wishes for all others waiting and I assure you that your life changing moment will come and it will be sudden and over. But, we all will be friends for ever just because we are "forum mates" .
> 
> Regards


Congrats Pame


----------



## Rky

Marshal said:


> buddy i added you.


Thanks Marshal , did any idea on what some people on forum are saying about visa limit for july month


----------



## Matiko

Congratulations Pame!


----------



## Marshal

chiku2006 said:


> Keep the faith reminds me of Jon Bon Jovi's album and I start humming it the moment I see your liner "keep the faith"


Chiku bro it makes me happy that I could change your mood towards some good music, for a while at least 

Me too a big Jon Bon Jovi fan. 

For now hoping that Someday we all be Saturday Night.


----------



## lovetosmack

Guys.. Apologize for the bold.


*Whoever is waiting for the co allocation, can you kindly update your latest of the dates between meds & pcc in the excel sheet ? I'm guessing that's the deciding factor for co allocation. Even if not, it would make more sense to have latest med/pcc date rather than the date on which it was uploaded. Update only a single date - the latest of all the meds and pcc in your family. *


----------



## Me86

manfred-ren said:


> one of my friend who lodged on 2.11 called DIBP, and the operator said he is team6, and still need wait for 6-8 weeks...................................................................
> 
> weeks....not days....
> 
> Emptysis, hematemesis, vomiting and groan


Wow... not good news for us team 6 applicants


----------



## Marshal

raufafridi2003 said:


> Updated list for ADL Team 2
> 
> (1) Chiku2006- SA- 21/02/14
> (2) Cooldude1308 - GRANT
> (3) Marshal - WA - 07/02/14
> (4) Darbar1409 - GRANT
> 5) raufafridi2003-NSW-28/09/2013
> 6) enernet - GRANT
> 7) RVJ
> 8) SuperDuperMan
> 9) Nagesh
> 10) Matiko
> 11) Tigerfeet -GRANT
> 12) Jestin684
> 13) Eddieb7
> 14 Damilloo
> 15) RKY


Done


----------



## Lvv

lovetosmack said:


> Guys.. Apologize for the bold.
> 
> 
> *Whoever is waiting for the co allocation, can you kindly update your latest of the dates between meds & pcc in the excel sheet ? I'm guessing that's the deciding factor for co allocation. Even if not, it would make more sense to have latest med/pcc date rather than the date on which it was uploaded. Update only a single date - the latest of all the meds and pcc in your family. *


I could'nt open the excel sheet...its showing google app is currenlty unreachable


----------



## Matiko

Updated list for ADL Team 2

(1) Chiku2006- SA- 21/02/14
(2) Cooldude1308 - GRANT
(3) Marshal
(4) Darbar1409 - GRANT
5) raufafridi2003-NSW-28/09/2013
6) enernet - GRANT
7) RVJ
8) SuperDuperMan
9) Nagesh
10) Matiko- ACT - 15/02/2014
11) Tigerfeet -GRANT
12) Jestin684
13) Eddieb7
14 Damilloo
15) RKY

Thanks for the effort Cooldude!


----------



## Payel

Alhamdulillah. Got my grant today. :high5:

Thanks to all of you for sharing info and moral supports. Wish you good luck. Hope it will come in a very short period.

225211 ICT Account Manager | VETASSES 11 Mar 13, result - 19 Jun 13 | IELTS 16 Aug 13, overall 8.0 | ACT SS 01 Dec 13 | Visa Lodge 21 Dec 13 | CO allocation 10 Feb 13 | Med 15 Feb 14 | PCC 03 Mar 14 | Grant: 8 Jul 14


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Payel said:


> Alhamdulillah. Got my grant today. :high5:
> 
> Thanks to all of you for sharing info and moral supports. Wish you good luck. Hope it will come in a very short period.
> 
> 225211 ICT Account Manager | VETASSES 11 Mar 13, result - 19 Jun 13 | IELTS 16 Aug 13, overall 8.0 | ACT SS 01 Dec 13 | Visa Lodge 21 Dec 13 | CO allocation 10 Feb 13 | Med 15 Feb 14 | PCC 03 Mar 14 | Grant: 8 Jul 14


Congrats friend!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## chiku2006

Payel said:


> Alhamdulillah. Got my grant today. :high5:
> 
> Thanks to all of you for sharing info and moral supports. Wish you good luck. Hope it will come in a very short period.
> 
> 225211 ICT Account Manager | VETASSES 11 Mar 13, result - 19 Jun 13 | IELTS 16 Aug 13, overall 8.0 | ACT SS 01 Dec 13 | Visa Lodge 21 Dec 13 | CO allocation 10 Feb 13 | Med 15 Feb 14 | PCC 03 Mar 14 | Grant: 8 Jul 14


Oh wow congrats buddy, your IED must be 15/12/2015, right?


----------



## Matiko

Marshal/ Chikoo

"Keep the faith" should be the official song of our T2 Gang!


----------



## Marshal

Rky said:


> Thanks Marshal , did any idea on what some people on forum are saying about visa limit for july month


Buddy I do not think that the visa limit thing is true. They would never exhaust their limit within a week. What I believe is that they probably made a temporary slowdown (Realignment of plan towards Grant issuing) and things should get back on track soon. 

Fact is that some of our ADL Team 2 friends got their GRANTS this week which is a positive sign for me. 

Its purely my view. 

Lets monitor the flow tomorrow as well. 

Cheers.


----------



## Nagesh

raufafridi2003 said:


> updated list for adl team 2
> 
> (1) chiku2006- sa- 21/02/14
> (2) cooldude1308 - grant
> (3) marshal
> (4) darbar1409 - grant
> 5) raufafridi2003-nsw-28/09/2013
> 6) enernet - grant
> 7) rvj
> 8) superduperman
> 9) nagesh -qld -19/02/2014
> 10) matiko
> 11) tigerfeet -grant
> 12) jestin684
> 13) eddieb7
> 14 damilloo
> 15) rky


updated with states


----------



## decipline

Matiko said:


> Marshal/ Chikoo
> 
> "Keep the faith" should be the official song of our T2 Gang!


And for all Of Us - All 190 Waiting Club members... I dedicate The attached.....


----------



## Nagesh

Marshal said:


> Buddy I do not think that the visa limit thing is true. They would never exhaust their limit within a week. What I believe is that they probably made a temporary slowdown (Realignment of plan towards Grant issuing) and things should get back on track soon.
> 
> Fact is that some of our ADL Team 2 friends got their GRANTS this week which is a positive sign for me.
> 
> Its purely my view.
> 
> Lets monitor the flow tomorrow as well.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Marshal

Can you update your signature.


----------



## er_viral

chiku2006 said:


> I don't know how are they finalizing cases.. I get upset when I see someone who has applied much after me gets a grant... I don't hold any grudges against any successful candidate but you tend to feel envious. .


Everyone can understand!!! It may be possible that your presence in India for few more days is important!!! You will get good the news soon!!!:thumb:


----------



## er_viral

tigerfeet said:


> Our 190 visa was granted today yaaaaah !!!!!!!! The wait is finally over team 2 adelaide. Good luck to everyone I'm sure they will have the backlog cleared by end of the week. Thanks for tips an info on this thread it's been a great journey see you down under!!!!!


Congrats!:clap2:


----------



## er_viral

skundu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant for visa 190(ACT) yesterday (7th July). My timelines-
> Lodged 23rd Dec 2013
> Software Tester
> All documents submitted by Feb end.
> 
> Thereafter started getting delay emails on followups. Never called DIBP


Congratulations!!


----------



## portugue

Hi everyone I have been following this thread for the last few months and its good to see a lot of you getting grants.

As for my case, also waiting for grant on 190 WA SS. It seems that there are a few waiting for Team 6 Adelaide like us. I would like to know how many of us are with Team 6, trying to understand why so few grants.

We lodged Visa on Feb 04th, almost six months ago. No extra docs required, PCC uploaded, medicals done also. Case officer was assigned but no news...


----------



## er_viral

Enernet said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> 190 visa granted granted
> 
> It is from Team 02....
> I strongly recommend 100% to call the DIBP and email your CO...
> Don't wait anymore buddies. ..
> Because I did it.


Congratulations mat! Please share your time lines!


----------



## er_viral

darbar1409 said:


> if you are applying for Subclass 190, it does not make any difference having higher or just 60 point.
> I had 6 each ielts score and 60 points in total including 5 points of state nomination and yet didn't find any problem getting grant.


So you are going WA? may I know where exactly?


----------



## sonsi_03

portugue said:


> Hi everyone I have been following this thread for the last few months and its good to see a lot of you getting grants.
> 
> As for my case, also waiting for grant on 190 WA SS. It seems that there are a few waiting for Team 6 Adelaide like us. I would like to know how many of us are with Team 6, trying to understand why so few grants.
> 
> We lodged Visa on Feb 04th, almost six months ago. No extra docs required, PCC uploaded, medicals done also. Case officer was assigned but no news...


Hi portugue,

My CO is also from Team 6.


----------



## jestin684

Updated list for ADL Team 2

Name State Lodgement Grant

(1) Chiku2006 SA 21/02/14
(2) Cooldude1308 GRANT
(3) Marshal
(4) Darbar1409 GRANT
5) raufafridi2003 NSW 28/09/2013
6) enernet GRANT
7) RVJ
8) SuperDuperMan
9) Nagesh QLD 19/02/2014
10) Matiko ACT 15/02/2014
11) Tigerfeet GRANT
12) Jestin684 SA 30/01/2014
13) Eddieb7
14 Damilloo
15) RKY

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## portugue

sonsi_03 said:


> Hi portugue,
> 
> My CO is also from Team 6.


Thanks for replying, when did you lodged your Visa? Im on phone, cant see signatures.


----------



## richardlee

portugue said:


> Hi everyone I have been following this thread for the last few months and its good to see a lot of you getting grants.
> 
> As for my case, also waiting for grant on 190 WA SS. It seems that there are a few waiting for Team 6 Adelaide like us. I would like to know how many of us are with Team 6, trying to understand why so few grants.
> 
> We lodged Visa on Feb 04th, almost six months ago. No extra docs required, PCC uploaded, medicals done also. Case officer was assigned but no news...


My CO is also from team 6. I lodged on March 5 and uploaded all additional docs in May.
Waiting for grant.


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats Ajay!


ajaymannat said:


> Oh my god
> 
> 489 visa granted
> 
> I m shivering.
> 
> Best of luck to all who are waiting
> 
> Yahooooooooooooooo.....


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats Enernet! What no. did you call? Mine is also Adelaide Team 2


Enernet said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> 190 visa granted granted
> 
> It is from Team 02....
> I strongly recommend 100% to call the DIBP and email your CO...
> Don't wait anymore buddies. ..
> Because I did it.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

lovetosmack said:


> Guys.. Apologize for the bold.
> 
> 
> *Whoever is waiting for the co allocation, can you kindly update your latest of the dates between meds & pcc in the excel sheet ? I'm guessing that's the deciding factor for co allocation. Even if not, it would make more sense to have latest med/pcc date rather than the date on which it was uploaded. Update only a single date - the latest of all the meds and pcc in your family. *


Updated. For me it was showing grant and my row is coloured green. Can someone please change it for me. I was unable to do so.


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats skundu!


skundu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant for visa 190(ACT) yesterday (7th July). My timelines-
> Lodged 23rd Dec 2013
> Software Tester
> All documents submitted by Feb end.
> 
> Thereafter started getting delay emails on followups. Never called DIBP


----------



## sandysehta

Don't get emotional buddy... I am from subclass 189 and I am also waiting since over 2 months despite providing all the required documents...


Hunter85 said:


> so guys our new nightmare is slots, DIBP is waiting for the ministry to open slots. (I guess they approved enough for this month...)
> 
> My question is why these quotas and slots dont apply to 189 visas? If 190 is such a pain in the ass why states continue to issue invites? Just stop sending invites and close whole 190 program so that you can be happy with your beloved 189 visa...


----------



## Cheryl427

manfred-ren said:


> one of my friend who lodged on 2.11 called DIBP, and the operator said he is team6, and still need wait for 6-8 weeks...................................................................
> 
> weeks....not days....
> 
> Emptysis, hematemesis, vomiting and groan





manfred-ren said:


> There is a QQ Group including 200 members



HI~ 

I am an applicant of SA190, HK citizen but working in China. 
Can you please let me know the QQ group no?
Visa applied and document uploaded on 6/20. 
Let's share~ 
Thanks.


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats doon!


doon said:


> tried calling DIBP this morning waited for 30 mins no answer. Meanwhile yesterday sent a follow up email with the new email. and today we got GRANT! :cheer2: :rockon: :target:
> thank you guys for helping me get through the waiting period.
> i know and wish you will get your visas soon as well.
> 
> dont know how to add signature yet. heres my timeline:
> contacted agent 06/13
> anzsco312111 visa subclass190
> skill assesment filed 07/13
> completed 10/13
> SN ACT applied 11/13
> SN ACT and EOI complete 01/14
> visa applied 03/14
> CO assigned 04/14 TEAM 23 adelaide RO
> upploaded PCC & Med 05/14
> GRANT: 07/08/14


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats Siul!


Siul said:


> I have been a silent follower of this forum for a while and found it very helpful over the last few months waiting for my visa. I had good news today and thought I would share my timeline. Apologies I do not have exact dates I did not record these!
> Anzsco code: 241213
> SS Vic: dec 2013
> EOI: early jan 2014
> Invite to apply: early jan 2014
> PCC / Medicals: February 22nd
> CO: Early march
> All document requests met 11th march
> Delay email 6th April
> Visa grant 8th July.
> Brisbane team 33
> 
> After watching many get their visas on here over the last week I decided to call my case officer. After her looking up my file for 30 seconds she said she was ready to finalize and half an hour later I had my visa!
> 
> Thanks for all the helpful posts and good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats Khan!


bazidkhan said:


> Alham dulillah.....
> Thanks to my Almighty Allah..
> I got my grant right now....
> I pray all of you for early grant ......
> thanks in advance to all forum members for good wishes and prayers...
> I got my EID before ending ramazan.
> I m sooooooo happy and can't epress my fellings..
> rgards bazid
> IED is 24 december. from adelaide gsm team 4.
> CO initials KN.


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats tiger!


tigerfeet said:


> Our 190 visa was granted today yaaaaah !!!!!!!! The wait is finally over team 2 adelaide. Good luck to everyone I'm sure they will have the backlog cleared by end of the week. Thanks for tips an info on this thread it's been a great journey see you down under!!!!!


----------



## shetu ahmed

Alhamdulillah... we 4 family members *recieve 190 grant today*

those who didnt got it yet plz cntc co or your agent..... dont make delay


wish you all the best special thanks to pame,tausif,darbar and samdam


----------



## chiku2006

shetu ahmed said:


> Alhamdulillah... we 4 family members recieve 190 grant today
> 
> those who didnt got it yet plz cntc co or your agent..... dont make delay
> 
> wish you all the best special thanks to pame,tausif,darbar and samdam


Congratulations ahmed!!

Please share your timelines


----------



## sonsi_03

portugue said:


> Thanks for replying, when did you lodged your Visa? Im on phone, cant see signatures.


Visa lodged - Feb 19, 2014
CO Assigned - Mar 31, 2014


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats Pame!


Pame said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry to be late as I was on Job. Finally, I removed that throne from my leg and shed the monkeys off my back.
> 
> Today I was picked up by Australia as a permanent Resident. I did it myself and with an agent "Expat forum".
> 
> Its my opinion for new comers that, if you are able to read assessment letter properly giving stress to skilled experience start date, capable to hit the help button each time of your EOI and visa application and subscribe to expat forum thread for assistance. Then you can avoid a middle man during the process and you will be the boss of your application.
> 
> 1.5 year back I was also a beginner, not knowing what is skills assessment and state sponsorship and all I had was a will to research and google every thing related, irrespective whether it is day or night.
> 
> During grants here, many will feel today why not me or why others for a grant. Its not that you will not get it or some body applied later is better than you, its just because best moments of your life is yet to come and it will come for sure. Please divert yourself at that very worrying moment other wise watch the movie "The Shawshank Redemption" to know what wait means.
> 
> Best wishes for all others waiting and I assure you that your life changing moment will come and it will be sudden and over. But, we all will be friends for ever just because we are "forum mates" .
> 
> Regards


----------



## jerrychen

347025243


----------



## chiku2006

jerrychen said:


> 347025243


If you guys communicate in english then.i might join in as well...


----------



## sandysehta

I am from team 2 as well, however mine is sub-class 189... waiting for over 2 months after Visa lodgement


Marshal said:


> 4 GRANTS (26.6% cleared) out of 15.
> 
> Only 11 of us left (as of 08 Jul)
> 
> Keep the Faith.


----------



## Tau$eef

shetu ahmed said:


> Alhamdulillah... we 4 family members *recieve 190 grant today*
> 
> those who didnt got it yet plz cntc co or your agent..... dont make delay
> 
> 
> wish you all the best special thanks to pame,tausif,darbar and samdam


Congrat shetu....


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats Payel!


Payel said:


> Alhamdulillah. Got my grant today. :high5:
> 
> Thanks to all of you for sharing info and moral supports. Wish you good luck. Hope it will come in a very short period.
> 
> 225211 ICT Account Manager | VETASSES 11 Mar 13, result - 19 Jun 13 | IELTS 16 Aug 13, overall 8.0 | ACT SS 01 Dec 13 | Visa Lodge 21 Dec 13 | CO allocation 10 Feb 13 | Med 15 Feb 14 | PCC 03 Mar 14 | Grant: 8 Jul 14


----------



## msohaibkhan

Updated list for ADL Team 2

Name State Lodgement Grant

(1) Chiku2006 SA 21/02/14
(2) Cooldude1308 GRANT
(3) Marshal
(4) Darbar1409 GRANT
5) raufafridi2003 NSW 28/09/2013
6) enernet GRANT
7) RVJ
8) SuperDuperMan
9) Nagesh QLD 19/02/2014
10) Matiko ACT 15/02/2014
11) Tigerfeet GRANT
12) Jestin684 SA 30/01/2014
13) Eddieb7
14 Damilloo
15) RKY
16) msohaibkhan - NSW - 16/03/14



*


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats Shetu!


shetu ahmed said:


> Alhamdulillah... we 4 family members *recieve 190 grant today*
> 
> those who didnt got it yet plz cntc co or your agent..... dont make delay
> 
> 
> wish you all the best special thanks to pame,tausif,darbar and samdam


----------



## sandysehta

What's this?


jerrychen said:


> 347025243


----------



## sandysehta

Updated Team 2 list
(1) Chiku2006 SA 21/02/14
(2) Cooldude1308 GRANT
(3) Marshal
(4) Darbar1409 GRANT
5) raufafridi2003 NSW 28/09/2013
6) enernet GRANT
7) RVJ
8) SuperDuperMan
9) Nagesh QLD 19/02/2014
10) Matiko ACT 15/02/2014
11) Tigerfeet GRANT
12) Jestin684 SA 30/01/2014
13) Eddieb7
14 Damilloo
15) RKY
16) msohaibkhan - NSW - 16/03/14
17) sandysehta - 189 - 01/05/14


----------



## chiku2006

sandysehta said:


> What's this?


This is QQ chat id..


----------



## shetu ahmed

chiku2006 said:


> Congratulations ahmed!!
> 
> Please share your timelines


 time line :

occupation:22311,HR Advisor , SA
SA invitation oct 23,2013
lodged DEC 20, 2013
co allocated:13 feb,2014
pcc, med:19 th feb,2014
delay mail:29 th march

I had to wait for 7 months,,, the wait would have been more long if i didnt poke my agent.the grant rcvd today afternoon.:lalala:


wish you very best of luck chiku


----------



## chiku2006

shetu ahmed said:


> time line :
> 
> occupation:22311,HR Advisor , SA
> SA invitation oct 23,2013
> lodged DEC 20, 2013
> co allocated:13 feb,2014
> pcc, med:19 th feb,2014
> delay mail:29 th march
> 
> I had to wait for 7 months,,, the wait would have been more long if i didnt poke my agent.the grant rcvd today afternoon.:lalala:
> 
> wish you very best of luck chiku


Thanks Ahmed... I am so happy for you.. have a blissful life my friend.


----------



## shetu ahmed

sandysehta said:


> Congrats Shetu!


Thank u very much


----------



## Rky

Updated Team 2 list
(1) Chiku2006 SA 21/02/14
(2) Cooldude1308 GRANT
(3) Marshal
(4) Darbar1409 GRANT
5) raufafridi2003 NSW 28/09/2013
6) enernet GRANT
7) RVJ
8) SuperDuperMan
9) Nagesh QLD 19/02/2014
10) Matiko ACT 15/02/2014
11) Tigerfeet GRANT
12) Jestin684 SA 30/01/2014
13) Eddieb7
14 Damilloo
15) RKY -190-offshore-QLD- 15 jan 2014
16) msohaibkhan - NSW - 16/03/14
17) sandysehta - 189 - 01/05/14


----------



## decipline

shetu ahmed said:


> time line : occupation:22311,HR Advisor , SA SA invitation oct 23,2013 lodged DEC 20, 2013 co allocated:13 feb,2014 pcc, med:19 th feb,2014 delay mail:29 th march I had to wait for 7 months,,, the wait would have been more long if i didnt poke my agent.the grant rcvd today afternoon.:lalala: wish you very best of luck chiku


Gret Sheth

I must say it was a long long wait

At last you got it

Many many congrats dear

wish you good luck

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## darbar1409

shetu ahmed said:


> Alhamdulillah... we 4 family members *recieve 190 grant today*
> 
> those who didnt got it yet plz cntc co or your agent..... dont make delay
> 
> 
> wish you all the best special thanks to pame,tausif,darbar and samdam


Heartiest congratulation dear.
We all a had a sweet journey togather and so you dont need to be thankful because some where we all have helped each other to overcome the stress of painful waiting period.


----------



## Marshal

Rky said:


> Updated Team 2 list
> (1) Chiku2006 SA 21/02/14
> (2) Cooldude1308 GRANT
> (3) Marshal - WA - 07/02/2014
> (4) Darbar1409 GRANT
> 5) raufafridi2003 NSW 28/09/2013
> 6) enernet GRANT
> 7) RVJ
> 8) SuperDuperMan
> 9) Nagesh QLD 19/02/2014
> 10) Matiko ACT 15/02/2014
> 11) Tigerfeet GRANT
> 12) Jestin684 SA 30/01/2014
> 13) Eddieb7
> 14 Damilloo
> 15) RKY -190-offshore-QLD- 15 jan 2014
> 16) msohaibkhan - NSW - 16/03/14
> 17) sandysehta - 189 - 01/05/14


All the best!


----------



## lovetosmack

sandysehta said:


> Don't get emotional buddy... I am from subclass 189 and I am also waiting since over 2 months despite providing all the required documents...


@Sandy.. Don't even think of comparing 189 and 190s cuz you might have seen that there are 190ers who've been waiting for 7 months too. Anyways thank you for your kindness to stay with our group and cheering us up. Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## gyan

*190 NSW Granted*

Finally, I got visa granted today ! ! !

It was after so many up & downs, so many hurdles due to rule changes after application was lodged. Finally the patience has paid off. Very happy and was waiting for this day for a long time.

Thanks to all the forum members for their precious time, suggestions and motivation.

I would suggest to drop an email to CO if your application is 3 months old and decision is not made yet. Something should happen for sure. Best of luck to all the friends waiting for their grant

I will be active on this forum and will try to contribute as much as possible. My timeline is below

Job Code: 2613 
NSW SS : 9 Dec 2013
Visa Application : 16 Jan 2014
PCC:27 Feb 14
Medical: 15 Mar 14
CO : 27 Feb (Assigned to Adelaide T4 SH)
Grant : 8 Jul 2014 (Granted by Adelaide T4 CB)
IED : 27 Feb 15


----------



## darbar1409

gyan said:


> Finally, I got visa granted today ! ! !
> 
> It was after so many up & downs, so many hurdles due to rule changes after application was lodged. Finally the patience has paid off. Very happy and was waiting for this day for a long time.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for their precious time, suggestions and motivation.
> 
> I would suggest to drop an email to CO if your application is 3 months old and decision is not made yet. Something should happen for sure. Best of luck to all the friends waiting for their grant
> 
> I will be active on this forum and will try to contribute as much as possible. My timeline is below
> 
> Job Code: 2613
> NSW SS : 9 Dec 2013
> Visa Application : 16 Jan 2014
> PCC:27 Feb 14
> Medical: 15 Mar 14
> CO : 27 Feb (Assigned to Adelaide T4 SH)
> Grant : 8 Jul 2014 (Granted by Adelaide T4 CB)
> IED : 27 Feb 15


Congratulations dear.


----------



## Yenigalla

Congratulations. Gvan. And best wishes for a wonderful life ahead.
My hearty congratulations and best wishes to all who recvf the golden mail.


----------



## noni125

*No CO at yet*

Called DIBP today, no CO has been assigned to me. They said, there is no timeline. You should wait for your turn


----------



## askmohit

gyan said:


> Finally, I got visa granted today ! ! !
> 
> It was after so many up & downs, so many hurdles due to rule changes after application was lodged. Finally the patience has paid off. Very happy and was waiting for this day for a long time.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for their precious time, suggestions and motivation.
> 
> I would suggest to drop an email to CO if your application is 3 months old and decision is not made yet. Something should happen for sure. Best of luck to all the friends waiting for their grant
> 
> I will be active on this forum and will try to contribute as much as possible. My timeline is below
> 
> Job Code: 2613
> NSW SS : 9 Dec 2013
> Visa Application : 16 Jan 2014
> PCC:27 Feb 14
> Medical: 15 Mar 14
> CO : 27 Feb (Assigned to Adelaide T4 SH)
> Grant : 8 Jul 2014 (Granted by Adelaide T4 CB)
> IED : 27 Feb 15


Congrts gyan


----------



## PARO

Congratulations gyan...


----------



## decipline

gyan said:


> Finally, I got visa granted today ! ! ! It was after so many up & downs, so many hurdles due to rule changes after application was lodged. Finally the patience has paid off. Very happy and was waiting for this day for a long time. Thanks to all the forum members for their precious time, suggestions and motivation. I would suggest to drop an email to CO if your application is 3 months old and decision is not made yet. Something should happen for sure. Best of luck to all the friends waiting for their grant I will be active on this forum and will try to contribute as much as possible. My timeline is below Job Code: 2613 NSW SS : 9 Dec 2013 Visa Application : 16 Jan 2014 PCC:27 Feb 14 Medical: 15 Mar 14 CO : 27 Feb (Assigned to Adelaide T4 SH) Grant : 8 Jul 2014 (Granted by Adelaide T4 CB) IED : 27 Feb 15


Dear Gyan

Many many congrats to you. Wish you all the good luck and as said earlier PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DO KEEP US ALL IN PRAYER.

Thanks for sharing the time line details.

Good luck and stay in touch.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## darbar1409

decipline said:


> Dear Gyan
> 
> Many many congrats to you. Wish you all the good luck and as said earlier PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DO KEEP US ALL IN PRAYER.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the time line details.
> 
> Good luck and stay in touch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Tamari team che bhai umeed na chodso.


----------



## rajajessie

Payel said:


> Alhamdulillah. Got my grant today. :high5:
> 
> Thanks to all of you for sharing info and moral supports. Wish you good luck. Hope it will come in a very short period.
> 
> 225211 ICT Account Manager | VETASSES 11 Mar 13, result - 19 Jun 13 | IELTS 16 Aug 13, overall 8.0 | ACT SS 01 Dec 13 | Visa Lodge 21 Dec 13 | CO allocation 10 Feb 13 | Med 15 Feb 14 | PCC 03 Mar 14 | Grant: 8 Jul 14


Congrats Payel!



shetu ahmed said:


> Alhamdulillah... we 4 family members *recieve 190 grant today*
> those who didnt got it yet plz cntc co or your agent..... dont make delay
> wish you all the best special thanks to pame,tausif,darbar and samdam


Congrats Shetu!



gyan said:


> Finally, I got visa granted today ! ! !
> 
> It was after so many up & downs, so many hurdles due to rule changes after application was lodged. Finally the patience has paid off. Very happy and was waiting for this day for a long time.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for their precious time, suggestions and motivation.


Congrats Gyan!



Pame said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry to be late as I was on Job. Finally, I removed that throne from my leg and shed the monkeys off my back.
> 
> Today I was picked up by Australia as a permanent Resident. I did it myself and with an agent "Expat forum".
> 
> Best wishes for all others waiting and I assure you that your life changing moment will come and it will be sudden and over. But, we all will be friends for ever just because we are "forum mates" .
> 
> Regards


Congrats Pame!

Wish you all a very hearty congratulations and best of luck for your future endeavours


----------



## darbar1409

Pame said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry to be late as I was on Job. Finally, I removed that throne from my leg and shed the monkeys off my back.
> 
> Today I was picked up by Australia as a permanent Resident. I did it myself and with an agent "Expat forum".
> 
> Its my opinion for new comers that, if you are able to read assessment letter properly giving stress to skilled experience start date, capable to hit the help button each time of your EOI and visa application and subscribe to expat forum thread for assistance. Then you can avoid a middle man during the process and you will be the boss of your application.
> 
> 1.5 year back I was also a beginner, not knowing what is skills assessment and state sponsorship and all I had was a will to research and google every thing related, irrespective whether it is day or night.
> 
> During grants here, many will feel today why not me or why others for a grant. Its not that you will not get it or some body applied later is better than you, its just because best moments of your life is yet to come and it will come for sure. Please divert yourself at that very worrying moment other wise watch the movie "The Shawshank Redemption" to know what wait means.
> 
> Best wishes for all others waiting and I assure you that your life changing moment will come and it will be sudden and over. But, we all will be friends for ever just because we are "forum mates" .
> 
> Regards


Too much happy for you buddy.
Congrats for the best moment.
I am not much gifted like you with the ideas but yah i am most thankful to the person who gave me www.immi.gov.au site address because at that time i neither had computer nor a mobile with gprs it was the moment 6 years back when i started my journey to understand about visa process by investing hours in cyber cafe and many ups and downs led me to the success, though the most wasted time was from my side as I was not able to make up my mind to go for ielts and visa application but finally i decided to go for it in january and am quite happy to end up with result in july.
Ofcourse I agree with you that getting disheartened by seeing others getting grants will only add to your pain so guys just have patience to wait for your day.


----------



## bazidkhan

Thanks to all for wishing me on my grant today. 
I didn't make any call to my DIBP. 
Chiku be Feb applicants are receiving grant every day. I m sure you will get grant this week. As your time line is nearest to mine. 
Best of luck to all who are waiting.


----------



## shishir

Earlier, it seemed to be a dry day and we started to think about a lot of negatives. Finally it has been proven to be a fruitful day since almost 10 people have got their grant. 

Don't worry guys, it's just a matter of time. All of us will have our day, may be two days earlier or later. 

Keep your fingers crossed, all the best.


----------



## darbar1409

shishir said:


> Earlier, it seemed to be a dry day and we started to think about a lot of negatives. Finally it has been proven to be a fruitful day since almost 10 people have got their grant.
> 
> Don't worry guys, it's just a matter of time. All of us will have our day, may be two days earlier or later.
> 
> Keep you fingers crossed, all the best.


That's the spirit.


----------



## Pame

darbar1409 said:


> Too much happy for you buddy.
> Congrats for the best moment.
> I am not much gifted like you with the ideas but yah i am most thankful to the person who gave me Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection site address because at that time i neither had computer nor a mobile with gprs it was the moment 6 years back when i started my journey to understand about visa process by investing hours in cyber cafe and many ups and downs led me to the success, though the most wasted time was from my side as I was not able to make up my mind to go for ielts and visa application but finally i decided to go for it in january and am quite happy to end up with result in july.
> Ofcourse I agree with you that getting disheartened by seeing others getting grants will only add to your pain so guys just have patience to wait for your day.


Hi,

Thanks to you and others too. I am obliged to you all very much. I too will be in this forum and will help as much of people I can. From my migration experience, I really know what "help" means to the needed. 

Regards


----------



## Enernet

Updated Team 2 list
(1) Chiku2006 SA 21/02/14
(2) Cooldude1308 GRANT
(3) Marshal
(4) Darbar1409 GRANT
5) raufafridi2003 NSW 28/09/2013
6) enernet GRANT on 08/07/2014 - WA 08/11/2013
7) RVJ
8) SuperDuperMan
9) Nagesh QLD 19/02/2014
10) Matiko ACT 15/02/2014
11) Tigerfeet GRANT
12) Jestin684 SA 30/01/2014
13) Eddieb7
14 Damilloo
15) RKY
16) msohaibkhan - NSW - 16/03/14
17) sandysehta - 189 - 01/05/14


----------



## Alnaibii

Congratulations to all granted today. It has not been a dry day after all.


----------



## rashe_12

*CO Allocation?*

Hi Guys,

When will an applicant know if a CO has been allocated or not (apart from email) ? I've completed 7 weeks and hoping to get a CO allocated soon (really hope it happens soon  )

Will the "last updated" date change on the Immi Account if CO is allocated? 

If I call DIBP will they give me at least this piece of information? Or will I be asked to wait for three months....


----------



## Alnaibii

You want to make us laugh . That's good, we need this. 
There are March applicants without CO, and you hope to get one after 7 weeks.


----------



## rashe_12

My question is NOT about *"how soon"* but how does one know if a CO is allocated. Apart from email will there be any changes to the immi account to keep an eye on like last updated date......

Please laugh as much as you want to.....that doesn't answer my question


----------



## mrsmith1

Hi guys,

looks like immigration is finally waking up and the July grants are starting to happen!!

I need some advice.... I'm wondering if i need to fill out and attach 'form 80' with my online 190 application or not?

Its not asked for in the standard list of attachments on the online IMMI system. 

It seems some people have had this requested by the CO and others haven't needed to provide this. It seems very adhoc whether its required or not and that the form 80 isn't always necessary. 

Do people think i should include this?. I'm still waiting for my CO

visa applied for 10th April

Mark


----------



## gyan

mrsmith1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> looks like immigration is finally waking up and the July grants are starting to happen!!
> 
> I need some advice.... I'm wondering if i need to fill out and attach 'form 80' with my online 190 application or not?
> 
> Its not asked for in the standard list of attachments on the online IMMI system.
> 
> It seems some people have had this requested by the CO and others haven't needed to provide this. It seems very adhoc whether its required or not and that the form 80 isn't always necessary.
> 
> Do people think i should include this?. I'm still waiting for my CO
> 
> visa applied for 10th April
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark,

yes, generally people provide once it is requested. This is a good strategy as it allows you to know that CO is allocated and other things like his team, phone number etc.

I would suggest you to keep it ready and send once CO asks for it.


----------



## gyan

decipline said:


> Dear Gyan
> 
> Many many congrats to you. Wish you all the good luck and as said earlier PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DO KEEP US ALL IN PRAYER.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the time line details.
> 
> Good luck and stay in touch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks decipline...


----------



## gyan

*Thanks*

Thanks all for wishing me..
Best of luck for the people waiting for their grant....


----------



## mrsmith1

gyan said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> yes, generally people provide once it is requested. This is a good strategy as it allows you to know that CO is allocated and other things like his team, phone number etc.
> 
> I would suggest you to keep it ready and send once CO asks for it.


Thanks gyan, sounds a good strategy. 
I hope they get round to April applicants soon


----------



## VidyaS

Enernet said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> 190 visa granted granted
> 
> It is from Team 02....
> I strongly recommend 100% to call the DIBP and email your CO...
> Don't wait anymore buddies. ..
> Because I did it.


Congrats mate.. Wish you a wonderful Oz life ahead.


----------



## VidyaS

skundu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant for visa 190(ACT) yesterday (7th July). My timelines-
> Lodged 23rd Dec 2013
> Software Tester
> All documents submitted by Feb end.
> 
> Thereafter started getting delay emails on followups. Never called DIBP


Congrats friend.. Wish you all the very best.


----------



## VidyaS

doon said:


> tried calling DIBP this morning waited for 30 mins no answer. Meanwhile yesterday sent a follow up email with the new email. and today we got GRANT! :cheer2: :rockon: :target:
> thank you guys for helping me get through the waiting period.
> i know and wish you will get your visas soon as well.
> 
> dont know how to add signature yet. heres my timeline:
> contacted agent 06/13
> anzsco312111 visa subclass190
> skill assesment filed 07/13
> completed 10/13
> SN ACT applied 11/13
> SN ACT and EOI complete 01/14
> visa applied 03/14
> CO assigned 04/14 TEAM 23 adelaide RO
> upploaded PCC & Med 05/14
> GRANT: 07/08/14


Congrats doon.. Wish you all the very best.


----------



## nownow

VidyaS said:


> Congrats mate.. Wish you a wonderful Oz life ahead.


I DO NOT HAVE CO YET. Could any one provide DIBP NUMBERS PLEASE.


----------



## VidyaS

Siul said:


> I have been a silent follower of this forum for a while and found it very helpful over the last few months waiting for my visa. I had good news today and thought I would share my timeline. Apologies I do not have exact dates I did not record these!
> Anzsco code: 241213
> SS Vic: dec 2013
> EOI: early jan 2014
> Invite to apply: early jan 2014
> PCC / Medicals: February 22nd
> CO: Early march
> All document requests met 11th march
> Delay email 6th April
> Visa grant 8th July.
> Brisbane team 33
> 
> After watching many get their visas on here over the last week I decided to call my case officer. After her looking up my file for 30 seconds she said she was ready to finalize and half an hour later I had my visa!
> 
> Thanks for all the helpful posts and good luck to those still waiting!


Congrats dear....


----------



## VidyaS

Pame said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry to be late as I was on Job. Finally, I removed that throne from my leg and shed the monkeys off my back.
> 
> Today I was picked up by Australia as a permanent Resident. I did it myself and with an agent "Expat forum".
> 
> Its my opinion for new comers that, if you are able to read assessment letter properly giving stress to skilled experience start date, capable to hit the help button each time of your EOI and visa application and subscribe to expat forum thread for assistance. Then you can avoid a middle man during the process and you will be the boss of your application.
> 
> 1.5 year back I was also a beginner, not knowing what is skills assessment and state sponsorship and all I had was a will to research and google every thing related, irrespective whether it is day or night.
> 
> During grants here, many will feel today why not me or why others for a grant. Its not that you will not get it or some body applied later is better than you, its just because best moments of your life is yet to come and it will come for sure. Please divert yourself at that very worrying moment other wise watch the movie "The Shawshank Redemption" to know what wait means.
> 
> Best wishes for all others waiting and I assure you that your life changing moment will come and it will be sudden and over. But, we all will be friends for ever just because we are "forum mates" .
> 
> Regards


Congrats Pame.. Wish you a great life ahead..


----------



## VidyaS

Payel said:


> Alhamdulillah. Got my grant today. :high5:
> 
> Thanks to all of you for sharing info and moral supports. Wish you good luck. Hope it will come in a very short period.
> 
> 225211 ICT Account Manager | VETASSES 11 Mar 13, result - 19 Jun 13 | IELTS 16 Aug 13, overall 8.0 | ACT SS 01 Dec 13 | Visa Lodge 21 Dec 13 | CO allocation 10 Feb 13 | Med 15 Feb 14 | PCC 03 Mar 14 | Grant: 8 Jul 14


Congrats Payel..


----------



## VidyaS

shetu ahmed said:


> time line :
> 
> occupation:22311,HR Advisor , SA
> SA invitation oct 23,2013
> lodged DEC 20, 2013
> co allocated:13 feb,2014
> pcc, med:19 th feb,2014
> delay mail:29 th march
> 
> I had to wait for 7 months,,, the wait would have been more long if i didnt poke my agent.the grant rcvd today afternoon.:lalala:
> 
> 
> wish you very best of luck chiku


Congrats Shetu.. Wish you a great Oz life ahead.


----------



## VidyaS

gyan said:


> Finally, I got visa granted today ! ! !
> 
> It was after so many up & downs, so many hurdles due to rule changes after application was lodged. Finally the patience has paid off. Very happy and was waiting for this day for a long time.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for their precious time, suggestions and motivation.
> 
> I would suggest to drop an email to CO if your application is 3 months old and decision is not made yet. Something should happen for sure. Best of luck to all the friends waiting for their grant
> 
> I will be active on this forum and will try to contribute as much as possible. My timeline is below
> 
> Job Code: 2613
> NSW SS : 9 Dec 2013
> Visa Application : 16 Jan 2014
> PCC:27 Feb 14
> Medical: 15 Mar 14
> CO : 27 Feb (Assigned to Adelaide T4 SH)
> Grant : 8 Jul 2014 (Granted by Adelaide T4 CB)
> IED : 27 Feb 15


Congrats Gyan.. All the very best


----------



## nownow

Just to let you know.
I have just called DIBP, nothing new, just wait for a CO. no promises no date.


----------



## umair236

Hi Guys,

I did send an email to my CO (FR- GSM Team2 Adelaide) two days to put my grant on hold until after my child is born and received the reply just 5 mins ago when I was about to call them, Need to mention that the reply was not from the CO but from "VISA PROCESSING OFFICER", here is the response,

"UNOFFICIAL

Dear Mr XXXXXX

Thank you for your email

Once your child is born, please provide a duly completed for 1022, copies of your child’s birth certificate and passport. Once passport is provide, we will create a HAP ID for your child and email it back to your, to assist your child to undertake the medical examination.

Kind Regards

XXXX XXXXXXXXXXXx

Visa Processing Officer, GSM Adelaide
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
Email: [email protected]"

I guess if I had not send them the request to put it on hold, I would have received it today


----------



## manpreetgala

*Visa 190 slow in progress*

HI Friends
I have same experience with my visa 190
Nomination 254499 Registered Nurse
EOI 12 Feb
Invitation 17 Feb
Visa Applied 23 March
Medical 12 April
Medical sent by doctor 23 April
CO----------------God Knows
Grant -----------------God Knows


----------



## Thinuli

Yahooooooooo......, My visa granted today, Now i am over the moon.. In my immi account it says Finalised. Infront ofmy name it mentioned Granted..
Still 5. 45 AM in Srilanka i have to wait for my lazy Agent see my Grant letter.
Thanks my dear expat members for your help, eventhough i have applied through a agent, i have gained much from this forum.
Thanks again 
Wish all of you speedy grant...


----------



## gkvithia

their clearing , moving fast...goodluck all


----------



## amen

Thinuli said:


> Yahooooooooo......, My visa granted today, Now i am over the moon.. In my immi account it says Finalised. Infront ofmy name it mentioned Granted..
> Still 5. 45 AM in Srilanka i have to wait for my lazy Agent see my Grant letter.
> Thanks my dear expat members for your help, eventhough i have applied through a agent, i have gained much from this forum.
> Thanks again
> Wish all of you speedy grant...


was it a DIRECT GRANT? if not when was the CO allocated?


----------



## 'HM'

Thinuli said:


> Yahooooooooo......, My visa granted today, Now i am over the moon.. In my immi account it says Finalised. Infront ofmy name it mentioned Granted..
> Still 5. 45 AM in Srilanka i have to wait for my lazy Agent see my Grant letter.
> Thanks my dear expat members for your help, eventhough i have applied through a agent, i have gained much from this forum.
> Thanks again
> Wish all of you speedy grant...[/Q
> 
> congrats, ws there any CO allocated???


----------



## Thinuli

'HM' said:


> Thinuli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yahooooooooo......, My visa granted today, Now i am over the moon.. In my immi account it says Finalised. Infront ofmy name it mentioned Granted..
> Still 5. 45 AM in Srilanka i have to wait for my lazy Agent see my Grant letter.
> Thanks my dear expat members for your help, eventhough i have applied through a agent, i have gained much from this forum.
> Thanks again
> Wish all of you speedy grant...[/Q
> 
> congrats, ws there any CO allocated???
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> Yes , i have updated my signature.. Co allocated on 5 th of may...
Click to expand...


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats gyan!


gyan said:


> Finally, I got visa granted today ! ! !
> 
> It was after so many up & downs, so many hurdles due to rule changes after application was lodged. Finally the patience has paid off. Very happy and was waiting for this day for a long time.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for their precious time, suggestions and motivation.
> 
> I would suggest to drop an email to CO if your application is 3 months old and decision is not made yet. Something should happen for sure. Best of luck to all the friends waiting for their grant
> 
> I will be active on this forum and will try to contribute as much as possible. My timeline is below
> 
> Job Code: 2613
> NSW SS : 9 Dec 2013
> Visa Application : 16 Jan 2014
> PCC:27 Feb 14
> Medical: 15 Mar 14
> CO : 27 Feb (Assigned to Adelaide T4 SH)
> Grant : 8 Jul 2014 (Granted by Adelaide T4 CB)
> IED : 27 Feb 15


----------



## PARO

Congrats thinuli..


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats Thinuli!


Thinuli said:


> Yahooooooooo......, My visa granted today, Now i am over the moon.. In my immi account it says Finalised. Infront ofmy name it mentioned Granted..
> Still 5. 45 AM in Srilanka i have to wait for my lazy Agent see my Grant letter.
> Thanks my dear expat members for your help, eventhough i have applied through a agent, i have gained much from this forum.
> Thanks again
> Wish all of you speedy grant...


----------



## pyramid

Called DIBP yesterday to know application progress, was on call for 45 minutes, listened to recorded music and message, hung up after 45 minutes.

Called DIBP today again was on call for 65 minutes, listened to recorded music and message, hung up after 65 minutes. So frustrating ....


----------



## pjs

Quote:
Originally Posted by mrsmith1 View Post
Hi guys,

looks like immigration is finally waking up and the July grants are starting to happen!!

I need some advice.... I'm wondering if i need to fill out and attach 'form 80' with my online 190 application or not?

Its not asked for in the standard list of attachments on the online IMMI system. 

It seems some people have had this requested by the CO and others haven't needed to provide this. It seems very adhoc whether its required or not and that the form 80 isn't always necessary. 

Do people think i should include this?. I'm still waiting for my CO

visa applied for 10th April

Mark
Hi Mark,

yes, generally people provide once it is requested. This is a good strategy as it allows you to know that CO is allocated and other things like his team, phone number etc.

I would suggest you to keep it ready and send once CO asks for it.

**************************************************************

I applied for Visa on 24-Apr. I pre loaded my docs last month but attached Form 80 on 7/7 only (afternoon Aussie time) and found the link "character assessment required for this applicant" newly popped up under my name on the same night. No CO allocated, no mail from anyone, no team number etc.. I don't even know if Processing is done on my application.


----------



## chiku2006

Ladies and gentlemen, I have received my grant this morning! !!

I am excited and honestly it hasn't sunk in completely as yet.

Wish you all good luck and I will be on this forum for longgggg thats for sure.

Cant leave you guys !!!


----------



## Nasim_Kamal

*190 granted.*

made the call this morning to DIBP. Told me its in assessment stage and I need to wait till a decision has been made. 45 min later got the magic mail. Thanks guys for all the help and support. I hope everybody get the grant soon.


----------



## pjs

Tau$eef said:


> Hey pal can you give me the DIBP number you called?


Sorry for teh delay but it is the same general number that has been shared in this thread many times previously.

Here you go: 1300364613


----------



## pjs

chiku2006 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have received my grant this morning! !!
> 
> I am excited and honestly it hasn't sunk in completely as yet.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and I will be on this forum for longgggg thats for sure.
> 
> Cant leave you guys !!!


Chiku, believe it or not, i have been waiting to see your Grant every day and finally found it today.

My hearty congrats to you!!!!


----------



## raufafridi2003

chiku2006 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have received my grant this morning! !!
> 
> I am excited and honestly it hasn't sunk in completely as yet.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and I will be on this forum for longgggg thats for sure.
> 
> Cant leave you guys !!!


Wow Chikkuuuuuu many many congratulations. Stay blessed and remember us in your prayers and fight hard as you were before your grant to make our destiny easy for us.


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats Nasim!


Nasim_Kamal said:


> *190 granted.*
> 
> made the call this morning to DIBP. Told me its in assessment stage and I need to wait till a decision has been made. 45 min later got the magic mail. Thanks guys for all the help and support. I hope everybody get the grant soon.


----------



## sandysehta

This is a very expensive call when I called through Skype 26 cents a minute.....


pjs said:


> Sorry for teh delay but it is the same general number that has been shared in this thread many times previously.
> 
> Here you go: 1300364613


----------



## chiku2006

pjs said:


> Chiku, believe it or not, i have been waiting to see your Grant every day and finally found it today.
> 
> My hearty congrats to you!!!!


Thanks pjs


----------



## amen

chiku2006 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have received my grant this morning! !!
> 
> I am excited and honestly it hasn't sunk in completely as yet.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and I will be on this forum for longgggg thats for sure.
> 
> Cant leave you guys !!!


This is really good news!! You were feeling dejected and down yesterday, the grant came at the right time for u.


----------



## pjs

Dear All,
Please help this user if you know any details. His/her 190 got rejected for some unknown reason that is not explained in their rejection email.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...can-i-ask-re-consideration-6.html#post4522586


----------



## chiku2006

raufafridi2003 said:


> Wow Chikkuuuuuu many many congratulations. Stay blessed and remember us in your prayers and fight hard as you were before your grant to make our destiny easy for us.


Thanks Rauf ! 

You all will be in my prayers. ..


----------



## chiku2006

amen said:


> This is really good news!! You were feeling dejected and down yesterday, the grant came at the right time for u.


Thanks Buddy! !!

I was having a tough time dealing with the stress associated with this journey but this forum has proven to be a great platform to share your happiness and sorrows.

I love you all !!


----------



## sonsi_03

congrats chicku2006! finally!


----------



## sandysehta

I called up DIBP today. After 65 minutes of waiting someone finally picked up my call (I spoke to an Australian ). When I inquired about the status of my Visa application, she asked whether I had applied myself or through an agent. I said I did it through an agent. She said in that case you should contact your agent for an update. If any further documents are required then your CO will contact your agent. I asked for the direct number of my CO or processing team and she said it cannot be provided 
Why the hell did I use an agent


----------



## deepu

chiku2006 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have received my grant this morning! !!
> 
> I am excited and honestly it hasn't sunk in completely as yet.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and I will be on this forum for longgggg thats for sure.
> 
> Cant leave you guys !!!




Hey Buddy,


Many congratulations on your grant. I have been a silent follower of this thread. And i have been waiting for your grant. So certainly you have become a celebrity on this thread as number of people were waiting for your grant. 

So finally congratulations to you and all the others who have been granted their VISAS. Hope to see you frequently on this thread in future too. GOOD LUCK and GOD BLESS YOU.......


----------



## chiku2006

sonsi_03 said:


> congrats chicku2006! finally!


Thanks Buddy !!


----------



## pyramid

sandysehta said:


> I called up DIBP today. After 65 minutes of waiting someone finally picked up my call (I spoke to an Australian ). When I inquired about the status of my Visa application, she asked whether I had applied myself or through an agent. I said I did it through an agent. She said in that case you should contact your agent for an update. If any further documents are required then your CO will contact your agent. I asked for the direct number of my CO or processing team and she said it cannot be provided
> Why the hell did I use an agent


You'r lucky, You got someone to talk about your application. I tried twice yesterday 45 minutes and today 65 minutes..none answered..I called 131881


----------



## chiku2006

deepu said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> Many congratulations on your grant. I have been a silent follower of this thread. And i have been waiting for your grant. So certainly you have become a celebrity on this thread as number of people were waiting for your grant.
> 
> So finally congratulations to you and all the others who have been granted their VISAS. Hope to see you frequently on this thread in future too. GOOD LUCK and GOD BLESS YOU.......


Thanks a ton Deepu for your wishes buddy !!


----------



## sunnyboi

VidyaS said:


> Congrats mate.. Wish you a wonderful Oz life ahead.





VidyaS said:


> Congrats friend.. Wish you all the very best.





VidyaS said:


> Congrats doon.. Wish you all the very best.





VidyaS said:


> Congrats dear....





VidyaS said:


> Congrats Pame.. Wish you a great life ahead..





VidyaS said:


> Congrats Payel..





VidyaS said:


> Congrats Shetu.. Wish you a great Oz life ahead.





VidyaS said:


> Congrats Gyan.. All the very best


Please, please, PLEASE use the multiquote feature. You just have to click on the "Quote off" button to turn it on. 

Congratulations to all of them who got their grants


----------



## sunnyboi

chiku2006 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have received my grant this morning! !!
> 
> I am excited and honestly it hasn't sunk in completely as yet.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and I will be on this forum for longgggg thats for sure.
> 
> Cant leave you guys !!!


Ha! Finally!!   Hope your BP has come down to normal now. Take a day off, celebrate and get that much needed sleep


----------



## HarryAdd

chiku2006 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have received my grant this morning! !!
> 
> I am excited and honestly it hasn't sunk in completely as yet.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and I will be on this forum for longgggg thats for sure.
> 
> Cant leave you guys !!!


congrats my friend... very happy to see your grant

when r u planning to land on oz land?


----------



## amen

chiku2006 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have received my grant this morning! !!
> 
> I am excited and honestly it hasn't sunk in completely as yet.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and I will be on this forum for longgggg thats for sure.
> 
> Cant leave you guys !!!


Hey chiku did your employer get any verification call?


----------



## Me86

sonsi_03 said:


> congrats chicku2006! finally!


Congrats chiku!
Team 6 is still not granting...


----------



## sonsi_03

Me86 said:


> Congrats chiku!
> Team 6 is still not granting...


oh yeah tell me about it, man. just sent another email to gsm.adelaide and another auto reply still. this is just so stressing me a lot.


----------



## chiku2006

sunnyboi said:


> Ha! Finally!!   Hope your BP has come down to normal now. Take a day off, celebrate and get that much needed sleep


Hey sunnyboi

My BP was never high, I was stressed for sure. Thanks for your support buddy.


----------



## chiku2006

HarryAdd said:


> congrats my friend... very happy to see your grant
> 
> when r u planning to land on oz land?


Hey Harry my friend

Thanks for your wishes mate..

I am planning to land soemtime in September 14.


----------



## chiku2006

amen said:


> Hey chiku did your employer get any verification call?


I don't think so buddy..


----------



## richardlee

sonsi_03 said:


> oh yeah tell me about it, man. just sent another email to gsm.adelaide and another auto reply still. this is just so stressing me a lot.


Why only team6 is so quiet???

Is there something we can do?


----------



## manfred-ren

Me86 said:


> Congrats chiku!
> Team 6 is still not granting...


me too...

I sent a mail 7.7 and got a auto-reply

I sent a mail yesterday and got nothing,

still waiting ....

In the QQ group, there are five members grant today, mainly team7


----------



## manfred-ren

sonsi_03 said:


> oh yeah tell me about it, man. just sent another email to gsm.adelaide and another auto reply still. this is just so stressing me a lot.


SA 190 is the slowest.

team6 is the slowest.

We are both SA190, Team6..


----------



## chiku2006

PARO said:


> hey chiku congratulations. See its prooved dhiraj na fal meetha hoy.....njoy your moment...


Thanks Paro and youbhave vey rightly said dheeraj ka phal meetha hoy !!


----------



## manfred-ren

chiku2006 said:


> Thanks Paro and youbhave vey rightly said dheeraj ka phal meetha hoy !!


congratulations, please change your timeline. 

 when I'm on?


----------



## Me86

manfred-ren said:


> SA 190 is the slowest.
> 
> team6 is the slowest.
> 
> We are both SA190, Team6..


I have Vic SS..


----------



## chiku2006

manfred-ren said:


> congratulations, please change your timeline.
> 
> when I'm on?


Ni hao Ren

I will do it once I login fom my computer. ..

Thanks for wishes mate !!


----------



## Jaytea

manfred-ren said:


> SA 190 is the slowest.
> 
> team6 is the slowest.
> 
> We are both SA190, Team6..



I sent an email to my CO (Team6, LW) yesterday. She redirected my email to GSM Allocated. And now she is working in the Student Visa Centre, as shown in her signature. Probably, Team6 does not exist anymore.

"""Sensitive

Dear ******


I have forwarded your email to the appropriate email address for actioning.


Yours sincerely

*******
Case Officer, Student Visa Centre SA
Department of Immigration and Border Protection

"""


----------



## manfred-ren

Jaytea said:


> I sent an email to my CO (Team6, LW) yesterday. She redirected my email to GSM Allocated. And now she is working in the Student Visa Centre, as shown in her signature. Probably, Team6 does not exist anymore.
> 
> """Sensitive
> 
> Dear ******
> 
> 
> I have forwarded your email to the appropriate email address for actioning.
> 
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> *******
> Case Officer, Student Visa Centre SA
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> """


what.....

please join the QQ group, 347025243


----------



## DivineGrace

Hello Friends

Hows your experience with Team 4 ADELAIDE ?


----------



## homsai

manfred-ren said:


> what.....
> 
> please join the QQ group, 347025243


I am in Team 6 too…. . It is a slowest team.


----------



## jestin684

chiku2006 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have received my grant this morning! !!
> 
> I am excited and honestly it hasn't sunk in completely as yet.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and I will be on this forum for longgggg thats for sure.
> 
> Cant leave you guys !!!


Congrats Chiku..... Wishing u all the very best......Where in SA r u planning to move......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## chiku2006

jestin684 said:


> Congrats Chiku..... Wishing u all the very best......Where in SA r u planning to move......
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Hey Jestin

Thanks for your wishes buddy !!!

I will be going to Adelaide


----------



## manfred-ren

homsai said:


> I am in Team 6 too…. . It is a slowest team.


who is your CO ?


----------



## Thinuli

chiku2006 said:


> Hey Jestin
> 
> Thanks for your wishes buddy !!!
> 
> I will be going to Adelaide


 Congrats Chiku..
All the best for your future life


----------



## bmaggah

Thanx to all , exactly 11:08 am in WA ,OZZY i received my grant email for visa 190 ss WA, from Adelaide team 23.
Lodged visa :04/03/14
CO:24/04/14
Medicals:06/05/14
PCCs:28/05/14
Delay email:06/06/14
Grant :09/07/14
Onshore 
Anz code 323214 (first class metal mechanist)


----------



## sunnyboi

Guys,

Believe it or not. VISA GRANTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohooooooo!!!!!!!!!!   I'm really not able to believe it. Really!! Had to triple check and see if it was real. Direct grant!!!!!!  

Adelaide GSM Team 4 granted the visa. CO name : LW

Thank you everyone for the support and help. I'm really not able to type properly now. Will update and answer any questions soon.

Cheers!


----------



## sonsi_03

For whatever is going on with Adelaide team 6 is another mystery and gives no clue. Seems that there are quite a number of forum friends here awaiting for them to decide. Let's converge and see how many of us are allocated with Team 6.

1. sonsi_03
2. Me86
3. manfred-red
4. portugue


----------



## raufafridi2003

bmaggah said:


> Thanx to all , exactly 11:08 am in WA ,OZZY i received my grant email for visa 190 ss WA, from Adelaide team 23.
> Lodged visa :04/03/14
> CO:24/04/14
> Medicals:06/05/14
> PCCs:28/05/14
> Delay email:06/06/14
> Grant :09/07/14
> Onshore
> Anz code 323214 (first class metal mechanist)


Congratulation buddy. All the best


----------



## Tau$eef

sunnyboi said:


> Guys,
> 
> Believe it or not. VISA GRANTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohooooooo!!!!!!!!!!   I'm really not able to believe it. Really!! Had to triple check and see if it was real. Direct grant!!!!!!
> 
> Adelaide GSM Team 4 granted the visa. CO name : LW
> 
> Thank you everyone for the support and help. I'm really not able to type properly now. Will update and answer any questions soon.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrat dude.... Lucky you....


----------



## raufafridi2003

sunnyboi said:


> Guys,
> 
> Believe it or not. VISA GRANTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohooooooo!!!!!!!!!!   I'm really not able to believe it. Really!! Had to triple check and see if it was real. Direct grant!!!!!!
> 
> Adelaide GSM Team 4 granted the visa. CO name : LW
> 
> Thank you everyone for the support and help. I'm really not able to type properly now. Will update and answer any questions soon.
> 
> Cheers!


Many many congratulations. Best of luck for the future


----------



## richardlee

sonsi_03 said:


> For whatever is going on with Adelaide team 6 is another mystery and gives no clue. Seems that there are quite a number of forum friends here awaiting for them to decide. Let's converge and see how many of us are allocated with Team 6.
> 
> 1. sonsi_03
> 2. Me86
> 3. manfred-red
> 4. portugue
> 5. Richardlee


added me.


----------



## jestin684

chiku2006 said:


> Hey Jestin
> 
> Thanks for your wishes buddy !!!
> 
> I will be going to Adelaide


Good on u mate....cost of living is much less than any other city.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## mamunvega

sunnyboi said:


> Guys,
> 
> Believe it or not. VISA GRANTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohooooooo!!!!!!!!!!   I'm really not able to believe it. Really!! Had to triple check and see if it was real. Direct grant!!!!!!
> 
> Adelaide GSM Team 4 granted the visa. CO name : LW
> 
> Thank you everyone for the support and help. I'm really not able to type properly now. Will update and answer any questions soon.
> 
> Cheers!


You are really lucky to receive the GRANT !! CONGRATULATIONS !!!

:tea:


----------



## amen

sunnyboi said:


> Guys,
> 
> Believe it or not. VISA GRANTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohooooooo!!!!!!!!!!   I'm really not able to believe it. Really!! Had to triple check and see if it was real. Direct grant!!!!!!
> 
> Adelaide GSM Team 4 granted the visa. CO name : LW
> 
> Thank you everyone for the support and help. I'm really not able to type properly now. Will update and answer any questions soon.
> 
> Cheers!


sunnyboi, did u call them or email them? your lodgement date is later than mine, am wondering if i should be doing something.


----------



## 'HM'

sunnyboi said:


> Guys,
> 
> Believe it or not. VISA GRANTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohooooooo!!!!!!!!!!   I'm really not able to believe it. Really!! Had to triple check and see if it was real. Direct grant!!!!!!
> 
> Adelaide GSM Team 4 granted the visa. CO name : LW
> 
> Thank you everyone for the support and help. I'm really not able to type properly now. Will update and answer any questions soon.
> 
> Cheers!


congratulations sunny my boi... really happy fr u... u knw u r my lead since nsw ss... im one step closer hopefully.... really happy


----------



## Happybets

Yaay... Hearty congrats chiku. . U deserve to party hard. All the very best. Was expecting to see your good news when I logged in today. You have been a real support to all members on this forum. Congrats to all others who have received their grants too. All the best buddies.


----------



## ajaymannat

chiku2006 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have received my grant this morning! !!
> 
> I am excited and honestly it hasn't sunk in completely as yet.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and I will be on this forum for longgggg thats for sure.
> 
> Cant leave you guys !!!


Most awaited grant is here 
Presenting mr.chiku 190 visa holder

Congrats......


----------



## Waqarali20005

sunnyboi said:


> Guys,
> 
> Believe it or not. VISA GRANTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohooooooo!!!!!!!!!!   I'm really not able to believe it. Really!! Had to triple check and see if it was real. Direct grant!!!!!!
> 
> Adelaide GSM Team 4 granted the visa. CO name : LW
> 
> Thank you everyone for the support and help. I'm really not able to type properly now. Will update and answer any questions soon.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats boy!!


----------



## Sauib

when our turn will come..its really frustrating..we send email to CO yesterday...can not concentrate anything..life is around immi account, forum,gmail......


----------



## Nagesh

chiku2006 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have received my grant this morning! !!
> 
> I am excited and honestly it hasn't sunk in completely as yet.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and I will be on this forum for longgggg thats for sure.
> 
> Cant leave you guys !!!


Congrats chiku!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is a party time .very happy for you yaar .have you got the grant from team 2 co ????


----------



## PARO

hi ajaymannat 
our timeline is very close mine is 21st march.. Did you get any news regarding CO??? or trying to contact dibp???


----------



## Nagesh

chiku2006 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have received my grant this morning! !!
> 
> I am excited and honestly it hasn't sunk in completely as yet.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and I will be on this forum for longgggg thats for sure.
> 
> Cant leave you guys !!!


congrats


----------



## sonsi_03

Sauib said:


> when our turn will come..its really frustrating..we send email to CO yesterday...can not concentrate anything..life is around immi account, forum,gmail......


same here, but life still has to go on. it will come, it is just a matter of time.
by the way, which team is your case allocated?


----------



## zed_260

sunnyboi said:


> Guys,
> 
> Believe it or not. VISA GRANTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohooooooo!!!!!!!!!!   I'm really not able to believe it. Really!! Had to triple check and see if it was real. Direct grant!!!!!!
> 
> Adelaide GSM Team 4 granted the visa. CO name : LW
> 
> Thank you everyone for the support and help. I'm really not able to type properly now. Will update and answer any questions soon.
> 
> Cheers!


congrats


----------



## Nagesh

enernet said:


> updated team 2 list
> (1) chiku2006 sa 21/02/14 grant
> (2) cooldude1308 grant
> (3) marshal
> (4) darbar1409 grant
> 5) raufafridi2003 nsw 28/09/2013
> 6) enernet grant on 08/07/2014 - wa 08/11/2013
> 7) rvj
> 8) superduperman
> 9) nagesh qld 19/02/2014
> 10) matiko act 15/02/2014
> 11) tigerfeet grant
> 12) jestin684 sa 30/01/2014
> 13) eddieb7
> 14 damilloo
> 15) rky
> 16) msohaibkhan - nsw - 16/03/14
> 17) sandysehta - 189 - 01/05/14


can anybody update this for rest of us.


----------



## Sauib

sonsi_03 said:


> same here, but life still has to go on. it will come, it is just a matter of time.
> by the way, which team is your case allocated?


Brisbane team33...


----------



## minnu

sunnyboi said:


> Guys,
> 
> Believe it or not. VISA GRANTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohooooooo!!!!!!!!!!   I'm really not able to believe it. Really!! Had to triple check and see if it was real. Direct grant!!!!!!
> 
> Adelaide GSM Team 4 granted the visa. CO name : LW
> 
> Thank you everyone for the support and help. I'm really not able to type properly now. Will update and answer any questions soon.
> 
> Cheers!


hey congrats.... would like to know if you had called dibp...


----------



## SS70011005

Added myself -

updated team 2 list
(1) chiku2006 sa 21/02/14 grant
(2) cooldude1308 grant
(3) marshal
(4) darbar1409 grant
5) raufafridi2003 nsw 28/09/2013
6) enernet grant on 08/07/2014 - wa 08/11/2013
7) rvj
8) superduperman
9) nagesh qld 19/02/2014
10) matiko act 15/02/2014
11) tigerfeet grant
12) jestin684 sa 30/01/2014
13) eddieb7
14 damilloo
15) rky
16) msohaibkhan - nsw - 16/03/14
17) sandysehta - 189 - 01/05/14
18) SS70011005 - 190 - 06/03/2014


----------



## rajajessie

chiku2006 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have received my grant this morning! !!
> 
> I am excited and honestly it hasn't sunk in completely as yet.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and I will be on this forum for longgggg thats for sure.
> 
> Cant leave you guys !!!


Finally I got an opportunity to wish you Brother. Many congratulations and i am sure tears are flowing out like nobody's business . Just celebrate this feeling for atleast a week as you have sincerely deserve it. We all are simply and truly Happy for you 



Nasim_Kamal said:


> *190 granted.*
> 
> made the call this morning to DIBP. Told me its in assessment stage and I need to wait till a decision has been made. 45 min later got the magic mail. Thanks guys for all the help and support. I hope everybody get the grant soon.


Congrats Mate! So ringing them does work wonders for awaiting migrants like us 



Thinuli said:


> Yahooooooooo......, My visa granted today, Now i am over the moon.. In my immi account it says Finalised. Infront ofmy name it mentioned Granted..
> Still 5. 45 AM in Srilanka i have to wait for my lazy Agent see my Grant letter.
> Thanks my dear expat members for your help, eventhough i have applied through a agent, i have gained much from this forum.
> Thanks again
> Wish all of you speedy grant...


Congrats Mate, I am sure by now your lazy agent must have sent you the Grant Letter.
Please accept my heartfelt wishes and enjoy the day 



bmaggah said:


> Thanx to all , exactly 11:08 am in WA ,OZZY i received my grant email for visa 190 ss WA, from Adelaide team 23.
> Lodged visa :04/03/14
> CO:24/04/14
> Medicals:06/05/14
> PCCs:28/05/14
> Delay email:06/06/14
> Grant :09/07/14
> Onshore
> Anz code 323214 (first class metal mechanist)


Congrats 



sunnyboi said:


> Guys,
> 
> Believe it or not. VISA GRANTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohooooooo!!!!!!!!!!   I'm really not able to believe it. Really!! Had to triple check and see if it was real. Direct grant!!!!!!
> 
> Adelaide GSM Team 4 granted the visa. CO name : LW
> 
> Thank you everyone for the support and help. I'm really not able to type properly now. Will update and answer any questions soon.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats Mate 
Enjoy this feeling till it lasts and party hard


----------



## decipline

chiku2006 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have received my grant this morning! !! I am excited and honestly it hasn't sunk in completely as yet. Wish you all good luck and I will be on this forum for longgggg thats for sure. Cant leave you guys !!!


congrats congrats congrats congrats congrats

finally you made it Chiku Bro

happy for you man. Great News.
wish you a happy life

And yed. PLEASE DO REMEMBER TO ADD ME IN PRAYER. NEED IT A LOT

oncr again congrats man

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

Nasim_Kamal said:


> 190 granted. made the call this morning to DIBP. Told me its in assessment stage and I need to wait till a decision has been made. 45 min later got the magic mail. Thanks guys for all the help and support. I hope everybody get the grant soon.


many confratulations dear

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## chiku2006

Happybets said:


> Yaay... Hearty congrats chiku. . U deserve to party hard. All the very best. Was expecting to see your good news when I logged in today. You have been a real support to all members on this forum. Congrats to all others who have received their grants too. All the best buddies.


Thanks a ton buddy !!!

This forum has been a tremendous support during this journey and I thank you all for your support and help !!!


----------



## SS70011005

Congrats Chiku... finally number aa gaya


----------



## chiku2006

decipline said:


> congrats congrats congrats congrats congrats
> 
> finally you made it Chiku Bro
> 
> happy for you man. Great News.
> wish you a happy life
> 
> And yed. PLEASE DO REMEMBER TO ADD ME IN PRAYER. NEED IT A LOT
> 
> oncr again congrats man
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks bro and you all are in my prayers... I have always prayed for all of us and hopefully we all will meetup one day in Australia


----------



## chiku2006

ajaymannat said:


> Most awaited grant is here
> Presenting mr.chiku 190 visa holder
> 
> Congrats......


Thanks Ajay !!!

Emotionally, it was a roller coaster ride!!!


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have received my grant this morning! !!
> 
> I am excited and honestly it hasn't sunk in completely as yet.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and I will be on this forum for longgggg thats for sure.
> 
> Cant leave you guys !!!


The most awaited Grant of the forum has come.
Congrats bro.
Team 2 has done it.


----------



## chiku2006

Nagesh said:


> Congrats chiku!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is a party time .very happy for you yaar .have you got the grant from team 2 co ????


Thanks Nagesh for your wishes !!

Grant came from team 2 Adelaide CO AF


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> Thanks bro and you all are in my prayers... I have always prayed for all of us and hopefully we all will meetup one day in Australia


Wow wow Congrats chiku.. Party hard man..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## chiku2006

SS70011005 said:


> Congrats Chiku... finally number aa gaya


Thanks man, yes finally mera number aa gaya !!!


----------



## Marshal

SS70011005 said:


> Added myself -
> 
> updated team 2 list
> (1) chiku2006 sa 21/02/14 grant
> (2) cooldude1308 grant
> (3) marshal
> (4) darbar1409 grant
> 5) raufafridi2003 nsw 28/09/2013
> 6) enernet grant on 08/07/2014 - wa 08/11/2013
> 7) rvj
> 8) superduperman
> 9) nagesh qld 19/02/2014
> 10) matiko act 15/02/2014
> 11) tigerfeet grant
> 12) jestin684 sa 30/01/2014
> 13) eddieb7
> 14 damilloo
> 15) rky
> 16) msohaibkhan - nsw - 16/03/14
> 17) sandysehta - 189 - 01/05/14
> 18) SS70011005 - 190 - 06/03/2014


Congratulations to you Chiku.
I am very pleased to see you get your Grant. Your patience has finally paid off.
Wish you and your family all the very best and a good life in Australia.


----------



## chiku2006

Marshal said:


> Congratulations to you Chiku.
> I am very pleased to see you get your Grant. Your patience has finally paid off.
> Wish you and your family all the very best and a good life in Australia.


Thanks my friend Marshal... you have been a great support to me... 

Please stay in touch , I would love to be in touch with you all..


----------



## chiku2006

darbar1409 said:


> The most awaited Grant of the forum has come.
> Congrats bro.
> Team 2 has done it.


Thanks brother for your help and support !!


----------



## Nagesh

chiku2006 said:


> Thanks brother for your help and support !!


what is your IED? what you suggest in my case can I call DIBP or wait for a week ?


----------



## Welcome_me

chiku2006 said:


> Thanks a ton buddy !!!
> 
> This forum has been a tremendous support during this journey and I thank you all for your support and help !!!


Conrats chiku! Whats your IED?


----------



## Marshal

SS70011005 said:


> Added myself -
> 
> updated team 2 list
> (1) chiku2006 sa 21/02/14 - (GRANT)
> (2) cooldude1308 - (GRANT)
> (3) marshal
> (4) darbar1409 - (GRANT)
> 5) raufafridi2003 nsw 28/09/2013
> 6) enernet - WA- 08/01/2013 - (GRANT)
> 7) rvj
> 8) superduperman
> 9) nagesh qld 19/02/2014
> 10) matiko act 15/02/2014
> 11) tigerfeet - (GRANT)
> 12) jestin684 sa 30/01/2014
> 13) eddieb7
> 14 damilloo
> 15) rky
> 16) msohaibkhan - nsw - 16/03/14
> 17) sandysehta - 189 - 01/05/14
> 18) SS70011005 - 190 - 06/03/2014


5 GRANTS*****
Well done ADL Team 2. 
Waiting to see some more GRANTS.
All the best 190 Gang / ADL Team 2.


----------



## AK8055

The eagle has landed, FINALLY!

Congrats Chiku!!

"Theka Khali kar de ajj"

AK


----------



## Nagesh

Marshal said:


> 5 GRANTS*****
> Well done ADL Team 2.
> Waiting to see some more GRANTS.
> All the best 190 Gang / ADL Team 2.


Hi Marshal

Can you update your signature.


----------



## homsai

Got my golden email.

AD Team 6

190 16/Feb/2014 Elodged

Thank you guys for sharing the valuable information.

Hope everyone get a speedy grant.

Love you guys.


----------



## Nagesh

homsai said:


> Got my golden email.
> 
> AD Team 6
> 
> 190


congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sonsi_03

homsai said:


> Got my golden email.
> 
> AD Team 6
> 
> 190


Oh finally one from team 6! Congrats! Can you please share your timeline?


----------



## kharelshishir

Finally you got the grand chiku. Happy for you
Congratulations to all of the friends who got the grant today.
Lets prey for speedy grants today.


----------



## homsai

PARO said:


> timeline plz.....



23/01/2014 Invited 
16/02/2014 eLodged
26/02/2014 80 Form, Medical Check, PCC received
03/04/2014 Adelaide Team 6
09/07/2014 Granted Team 6


----------



## sonsi_03

Now my heart is beating like a hammer...my visa application has been granted to. IED March 03,2015!


----------



## chiku2006

welcome_me said:


> conrats chiku! Whats your ied?


15/03/15


----------



## chiku2006

AK8055 said:


> The eagle has landed, FINALLY!
> 
> Congrats Chiku!!
> 
> "Theka Khali kar de ajj"
> 
> AK


Lol I will don't worry


----------



## PARO

sonsi_03 said:


> Now my heart is beating like a hammer...my visa application has been granted to. IED March 03,2015!



congrats......


----------



## minnu

sonsi_03 said:


> Now my heart is beating like a hammer...my visa application has been granted to. IED March 03,2015!


congrats.....did u call dibp


----------



## raufafridi2003

sonsi_03 said:


> Now my heart is beating like a hammer...my visa application has been granted to. IED March 03,2015!


Congratulations


----------



## Me86

sonsi_03 said:


> Now my heart is beating like a hammer...my visa application has been granted to. IED March 03,2015!


Congrats!! 

That is great news sonsi, finally !

Can i have your CO initials please ?


----------



## Sandy J

chiku2006 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have received my grant this morning! !!
> 
> I am excited and honestly it hasn't sunk in completely as yet.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and I will be on this forum for longgggg thats for sure.
> 
> Cant leave you guys !!!


You are the man  Many congrats to you and your family. Finally the wait is over. Live and enjoy the moment.


----------



## Optimus Prime

Congrats Chiku2006, Nasim, Sunnyboi, Thinuli ,Bmaggah and Sonsi!! -..Totally awesome to hear you news!! 
DIBP - Please we need such showers everyday!


----------



## 'HM'

anyone applied with a dependent parent ???


----------



## Sandy J

sunnyboi said:


> Guys,
> 
> Believe it or not. VISA GRANTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohooooooo!!!!!!!!!!   I'm really not able to believe it. Really!! Had to triple check and see if it was real. Direct grant!!!!!!
> 
> Adelaide GSM Team 4 granted the visa. CO name : LW
> 
> Thank you everyone for the support and help. I'm really not able to type properly now. Will update and answer any questions soon.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats sunnyboi. Nice bright day for you. Enjoy


----------



## Sandy J

homsai said:


> Got my golden email.
> 
> AD Team 6
> 
> 190 16/Feb/2014 Elodged
> 
> Thank you guys for sharing the valuable information.
> 
> Hope everyone get a speedy grant.
> 
> Love you guys.


Many congrats dear. Celebrate


----------



## chiku2006

Sandy J said:


> You are the man  Many congrats to you and your family. Finally the wait is over. Live and enjoy the moment.


Thanks Sandy for your wishes man ! 1


----------



## Sandy J

sonsi_03 said:


> Now my heart is beating like a hammer...my visa application has been granted to. IED March 03,2015!


Nice expressed  Congrats


----------



## Sandy J

Nasim, Thinuli and mbaggah '..Congrats and party hard


----------



## sonsi_03

thank you, guys! i am still at work and been busy with lots of paperworks. by the way my CO changed from LC to RB.


----------



## Can14

Dear all,

Any idea on the current CO allocation time, I had applied on the 26th may 2014.

Any thoughts ?


----------



## manofsteel

sonsi_03 said:


> Now my heart is beating like a hammer...my visa application has been granted to. IED March 03,2015!


Congrats sonsi_03! Worth the wait isn't it?


----------



## sonsi_03

manofsteel said:


> Congrats sonsi_03! Worth the wait isn't it?


thanks kabayan! best feeling ever since my little princess has been born!


----------



## manofsteel

chiku2006 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have received my grant this morning! !!
> 
> I am excited and honestly it hasn't sunk in completely as yet.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and I will be on this forum for longgggg thats for sure.
> 
> Cant leave you guys !!!


Congrats chiku2006! finally the long wait is over


----------



## chiku2006

manofsteel said:


> Congrats chiku2006! finally the long wait is over


Thanks man, this wait was really longgg and killing...


----------



## VidyaS

sunnyboi said:


> Please, please, PLEASE use the multiquote feature. You just have to click on the "Quote off" button to turn it on.
> 
> Congratulations to all of them who got their grants


Thanks for your suggestion sunnyboi.


----------



## Marshal

chiku2006 said:


> Thanks man, this wait was really longgg and killing...


Hey Chiku, although there is a lot of positivity in the air, the wait is killing me now!

I just can't focus on anything at the moment. 

Pls pray for all of us.


----------



## decipline

Hi Friends

it seems like Team 4 has lost my file. how to file an FIR ?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## manofsteel

i'm excited to see grants keep on coming. 
now they are issuing grants for march applicants also. 
waiting to hear good news for April guys as well


----------



## sonsi_03

manofsteel said:


> i'm excited to see grants keep on coming.
> now they are issuing grants for march applicants also.
> waiting to hear good news for April guys as well


best of luck to you superman, and for those who are awaiting be more patient and pray.


----------



## Lvv

Its really good to see a lot of grants...but the same time feeling frustrated as I have applied on march 1st week and not even a sign of CO..dont knw wht to do...waiting kills....


----------



## chiku2006

Marshal said:


> Hey Chiku, although there is a lot of positivity in the air, the wait is killing me now!
> 
> I just can't focus on anything at the moment.
> 
> Pls pray for all of us.


You will have your grant within this week buddy !!!


----------



## SS70011005

Lvv said:


> Its really good to see a lot of grants...but the same time feeling frustrated as I have applied on march 1st week and not even a sign of CO..dont knw wht to do...waiting kills....


You should try and give a call to DIBP.. preferably early morning.. I called them @ 5 AM IST. Since our dates are very close I am sure you have been allocated a case officer as I have.

Call them on +61 131 881.


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Wow wow Congrats chiku.. Party hard man..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Thanks Kumar!!

Hope you are doing well in australia and settling well.. keep in touch buddy!! Please PM me your number


----------



## man111

pjs said:


> Chiku, believe it or not, i have been waiting to see your Grant every day and finally found it today.
> 
> My hearty congrats to you!!!!


Yes it is true. Morning I Checked forum 2 see whether our Chiku brother got grant...I saw it in morning but sorry I was so busy and could not find a time to wish you. Congratulation Brother.
I know you are very happy. What do you feel after getting grant?


----------



## Rky

chiku2006 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have received my grant this morning! !!
> 
> I am excited and honestly it hasn't sunk in completely as yet.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and I will be on this forum for longgggg thats for sure.
> 
> Cant leave you guys !!!


Hey CHIKU Congratz. have a blast
Did u emailed or contacted CO or DIBP, I lodged on 15 jan but not rcvd grant till now, what do you suggest, wait patiently or contact CO/DIBP


----------



## decipline

Lvv said:


> Its really good to see a lot of grants...but the same time feeling frustrated as I have applied on march 1st week and not even a sign of CO..dont knw wht to do...waiting kills....


do you have Team 4?
CO initials plz.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Lvv

SS70011005 said:


> You should try and give a call to DIBP.. preferably early morning.. I called them @ 5 AM IST. Since our dates are very close I am sure you have been allocated a case officer as I have.
> 
> Call them on +61 131 881.


Thanks buddy...I ll definitely try calling them...


----------



## ranjanthexplorer

PARO said:


> hello frnd we r in the same boat... have a patience..... ultimately its going to worth no other option.... im apllied on 21st march...


i have on 23rd march. lets pray.


----------



## Lvv

decipline said:


> do you have Team 4?
> CO initials plz.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I dont know whether my application has got a CO or not..coz no news from them after lodging visa..


----------



## Lvv

PARO said:


> hello frnd we r in the same boat... have a patience..... ultimately its going to worth no other option.... im apllied on 21st march...


yes Paro..you r right..only thin we can do is pray and wait..


----------



## maash

Congrts Chiku!!!!!Really happy for u.....really excited to see your grant post.


----------



## carthik.annayan

chiku2006 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have received my grant this morning! !!
> 
> I am excited and honestly it hasn't sunk in completely as yet.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and I will be on this forum for longgggg thats for sure.
> 
> Cant leave you guys !!!




Chikku, 

Congrats Bro! Indeed the most awaited grant of the Forum! See u in OZ land mate. 

Have a wonderful run in Australia!

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## sajandeep

*no idea*



Can14 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Any idea on the current CO allocation time, I had applied on the 26th may 2014.
> 
> Any thoughts ?


i applied on 23rd april bro, i have mostly seen 190 are granted till mid march , to get to mid april it might take a month and for us it might be 45 days to a couple of months. its just my assumption based on the recent grants.


----------



## chiku2006

man111 said:


> Yes it is true. Morning I Checked forum 2 see whether our Chiku brother got grant...I saw it in morning but sorry I was so busy and could not find a time to wish you. Congratulation Brother.
> I know you are very happy. What do you feel after getting grant?


Thanks Man for your wishes....

Its a big relief after receiving the grant!!! Now its all about packing and leaving... will have to plan all logistics now !!


----------



## chiku2006

Rky said:


> Hey CHIKU Congratz. have a blast
> Did u emailed or contacted CO or DIBP, I lodged on 15 jan but not rcvd grant till now, what do you suggest, wait patiently or contact CO/DIBP


Thanks Rky

I had called DIBP on 06/07 and my agent had sent an email as well on the same day.

You should send an email to your CO seeking status of your application.


----------



## kiranjetti

chiku2006 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have received my grant this morning! !! I am excited and honestly it hasn't sunk in completely as yet. Wish you all good luck and I will be on this forum for longgggg thats for sure. Cant leave you guys !!!



Congrats chiku

And congrats everyone who have been granted the visas 

Sorry guys was away partying and njoying the moment 

What has to be done now any formalities to be completed before we fly ...please let me know if anyone is aware may be gkkumar can help


----------



## chiku2006

maash said:


> Congrts Chiku!!!!!Really happy for u.....really excited to see your grant post.


Thanks Maash !!


----------



## Can14

sajandeep said:


> i applied on 23rd april bro, i have mostly seen 190 are granted till mid march , to get to mid april it might take a month and for us it might be 45 days to a couple of months. its just my assumption based on the recent grants.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts mate


----------



## chiku2006

kiranjetti said:


> Congrats chiku
> 
> And congrats everyone who have been granted the visas
> 
> Sorry guys was away partying and njoying the moment
> 
> What has to be done now any formalities to be completed before we fly ...please let me know if anyone is aware may be gkkumar can help


Thanks Kiran for your wishes... you have been partying hard !!


----------



## chiku2006

carthik.annayan said:


> Chikku,
> 
> Congrats Bro! Indeed the most awaited grant of the Forum! See u in OZ land mate.
> 
> Have a wonderful run in Australia!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carthik


Thanks a ton Carthink

Surely catch up soon in Australia


----------



## mamunvega

I can see everybody is getting their Desired Grant....but I am going through an excruciating pain....


----------



## decipline

Lvv said:


> I dont know whether my application has got a CO or not..coz no news from them after lodging visa..


what are you waiting for? call DIBP at the earliest

you see the applicants of March 23, 21, 18, 15, 8. all got grants and you are not aware weather yoh have CO?

call them dear and you will get some info.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## umair236

chiku2006 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have received my grant this morning! !!
> 
> I am excited and honestly it hasn't sunk in completely as yet.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and I will be on this forum for longgggg thats for sure.
> 
> Cant leave you guys !!!


Congrats Bro  Party timee... have fun and best of luck for the future


----------



## lovetosmack

umair236 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I did send an email to my CO (FR- GSM Team2 Adelaide) two days to put my grant on hold until after my child is born and received the reply just 5 mins ago when I was about to call them, Need to mention that the reply was not from the CO but from "VISA PROCESSING OFFICER", here is the response,
> 
> "UNOFFICIAL
> 
> Dear Mr XXXXXX
> 
> Thank you for your email
> 
> Once your child is born, please provide a duly completed for 1022, copies of your child’s birth certificate and passport. Once passport is provide, we will create a HAP ID for your child and email it back to your, to assist your child to undertake the medical examination.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> XXXX XXXXXXXXXXXx
> 
> Visa Processing Officer, GSM Adelaide
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> Email: [email protected]"
> 
> I guess if I had not send them the request to put it on hold, I would have received it today


That would have been a bad decision anyways.


----------



## sk2014

pyramid said:


> Called DIBP yesterday to know application progress, was on call for 45 minutes, listened to recorded music and message, hung up after 45 minutes.
> 
> Called DIBP today again was on call for 65 minutes, listened to recorded music and message, hung up after 65 minutes. So frustrating ....


You lodged your visa in May, there are still many March and all of April candidates waiting in line.


----------



## lovetosmack

pyramid said:


> Called DIBP yesterday to know application progress, was on call for 45 minutes, listened to recorded music and message, hung up after 45 minutes.
> 
> Called DIBP today again was on call for 65 minutes, listened to recorded music and message, hung up after 65 minutes. So frustrating ....


@What Indian timings did you call ?


----------



## Tau$eef

mamunvega said:


> I can see everybody is getting their Desired Grant....but I am going through an excruciating pain....


me too:doh:


----------



## Tau$eef

Can14 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Any idea on the current CO allocation time, I had applied on the 26th may 2014.
> 
> Any thoughts ?


All the applications lodged on or before 4th march have been allocated to processing teams.


----------



## man111

chiku2006 said:


> Thanks Kiran for your wishes... you have been partying hard !!


Hi Chicku and gKumar and others who received grants.........

Can we open a "POST GRANT" thread to clear our clarifications on what we have to do after getting grants?


----------



## carthik.annayan

Guys, 

I'm unable to find any document on DIBP website about port of Entry. Can anyone help me find a document ? Has anyone in the past been granted visa for a particular state & checked in via another state eg: Granted visa 190 from Canberra Start Checkin: Sydney & then go Canberra!

Thanks,
Carthik


----------



## lovetosmack

'HM' said:


> anyone applied with a dependent parent ???


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rky

chiku2006 said:


> Thanks Rky
> 
> I had called DIBP on 06/07 and my agent had sent an email as well on the same day.
> 
> You should send an email to your CO seeking status of your application.


Chiko, did u emailed on [email protected]
or you were having any other ID of CO, I am asking because we were from same team.
secondly on you did CO responded?
I hope it will be he no which co has given while requesting docs.

Waiting for your reply.


----------



## Rky

chiku2006 said:


> Thanks Rky
> 
> I had called DIBP on 06/07 and my agent had sent an email as well on the same day.
> 
> You should send an email to your CO seeking status of your application.


Chiko, did u emailed on [email protected]
or you were having any other ID of CO, I am asking because we were from same team.
secondly on your cal and mail did CO responded?
I hope it will be he no which co has given while requesting docs.


----------



## lovetosmack

carthik.annayan said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm unable to find any document on DIBP website about port of Entry. Can anyone help me find a document ? Has anyone in the past been granted visa for a particular state & checked in via another state eg: Granted visa 190 from Canberra Start Checkin: Sydney & then go Canberra!
> 
> Thanks,
> Carthik


It's totally fine. Did you read this ?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...148414-validating-190-visa-another-state.html

More stories about it for you to have some confidence: Let me google that for you


----------



## pyramid

sk2014 said:


> You lodged your visa in May, there are still many March and all of April candidates waiting in line.


Yes you are right But I did not call them to put in front of line where candidates are waiting from March and April. I wanted to check progress on my application and CO allocation details.


----------



## pyramid

lovetosmack said:


> @What Indian timings did you call ?


Yesterday i called around 10.30am india time. and Today i called at 6.30 am indian time and 10.30am indian time.


----------



## manfred-ren

sonsi_03 said:


> thank you, guys! i am still at work and been busy with lots of paperworks. by the way my CO changed from LC to RB.


my co is Rachel too.

Today, i heard two members got the grant, and CO is RB......

Please give me the grant letter, RB!!!!!


----------



## maash

yayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Visa granted........just now got a call from our agent.......reallly happpy.....March applicants get ready....Visa can come any time...

This forum was a great encouragement for us....Thanking each and every one for your help...


----------



## Tau$eef

maash said:


> yayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Visa granted........just now got a call from our agent.......reallly happpy.....March applicants get ready....Visa can come any time...


Congrat....


----------



## delvy

congrats members who got grant today!!

enjoyyyy


pls pray for those who are waiting like me


----------



## amen

maash said:


> yayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Visa granted........just now got a call from our agent.......reallly happpy.....March applicants get ready....Visa can come any time...
> 
> This forum was a great encouragement for us....Thanking each and every one for your help...


what were your timelines, MAASH??


----------



## kiranjetti

chiku2006 said:


> Thanks Kiran for your wishes... you have been partying hard !!


ya dude its a big thing being a chef getting a pr at 30 is a fantastic feeling had to party 

do you know what needs to be done now after tht grant :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

is there a thread or forum which can help

thanks

kiran


----------



## maash

223111- VETASSES applied- 14 April 2013, +ve 19th Sep 13, EOI applied 15th Nov 2013, Invited Feb 10th 2014, Visa Lodged- 14th March 2014, Medical- Dec 2013, PCC- March 2014, CO- 3rd July 2014, Grant- today:bump2::bump2:anda:


----------



## darbar1409

chiku2006 said:


> Thanks brother for your help and support !!


Hahahahaha pakka bhai bhai, got same team and atlast we got grants also from same CO.


----------



## Alyaawessam

Dear all I really wanted to thank you all for your support I was a silent follower & today only I got my grant , I called DIBP 2 days ago & sent an email to my CO & finally today I got my grant thanks for all of you for making it easier to wait & to understand lots of things below is my details:
Visa lodged 11nov 13
Medicals 1st march 14
PCC 20 march 14
EID 21 feb 15
Adelaide team 23 CO D


----------



## raufafridi2003

maash said:


> 223111- VETASSES applied- 14 April 2013, +ve 19th Sep 13, EOI applied 15th Nov 2013, Invited Feb 10th 2014, Visa Lodged- 14th March 2014, Medical- Dec 2013, PCC- March 2014, CO- 3rd July 2014, Grant- today:bump2::bump2:anda:


Congratulations buddy


----------



## sk2014

pyramid said:


> Yes you are right But I did not call them to put in front of line where candidates are waiting from March and April. I wanted to check progress on my application and CO allocation details.


So what did DIBP tell you? 

Any progress on your application.


----------



## manofsteel

delvy said:


> congrats members who got grant today!!
> 
> enjoyyyy
> 
> 
> pls pray for those who are waiting like me


Hey @delvy, we have the same lodgement date 
Hope we get the good news soon too!


----------



## olways

raufafridi2003 said:


> Congratulations buddy


Hey raufafridi2003! When do you think it is going to be our turn bro ?!


----------



## Huss81

Alyaawessam said:


> Dear all I really wanted to thank you all for your support I was a silent follower & today only I got my grant , I called DIBP 2 days ago & sent an email to my CO & finally today I got my grant thanks for all of you for making it easier to wait & to understand lots of things below is my details:
> Visa lodged 11nov 13
> Medicals 1st march 14
> PCC 20 march 14
> EID 21 feb 15
> Adelaide team 23 CO D


Hi.. I am from the same Adelaide Team 23.... did you speak to your CO directly ? Also, do you have any contact details of this team? I do not know the initials of my CO yet... thanks for your help!


----------



## rashe_12

Can14 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Any idea on the current CO allocation time, I had applied on the 26th may 2014.
> 
> Any thoughts ?


Hey Can14,

I too applied around the same time (May 20th) and for the same occupation code.

CO allocation "generally" takes 7-8 weeks but looking at the huge backlog we can only hope to receive one soon....I'm not expecting one before end of July but I'm still hoping I get one allocated before that


----------



## rashe_12

pyramid said:


> Yes you are right But I did not call them to put in front of line where candidates are waiting from March and April. I wanted to check progress on my application and CO allocation details.


Pyramid, what did the person tell you over the phone? Asked you to wait longer before enquiring again?


----------



## chiku2006

Rky said:


> Chiko, did u emailed on [email protected]
> or you were having any other ID of CO, I am asking because we were from same team.
> secondly on you did CO responded?
> I hope it will be he no which co has given while requesting docs.
> 
> Waiting for your reply.


My agent had sent an email at [email protected] and no one came back... 

Grant came from a different CO


----------



## Me86

manfred-ren said:


> my co is Rachel too.
> 
> Today, i heard two members got the grant, and CO is RB......
> 
> Please give me the grant letter, RB!!!!!


I also had her at one point then 2 other people answered my mails (LM and CT)
Looks like they granted to people who lodged on the 19/02/2014 today


----------



## sonsi_03

Me86 said:


> I also had her at one point then 2 other people answered my mails (LM and CT)
> Looks like they granted to people who lodged on the 19/02/2014 today


you will soon get your grants too guys almost there


----------



## MusaBilal

Hi Chicku and gKumar and others who received grants.........

Can we open a "POST GRANT" thread to clear our clarifications on what we have to do after getting grants?[/quote]

*Hi man111, i had similar questions about First Entry in mind and tried to initiate a discussion here.

Got some helpful answers..

*
http://tinyurl.com/pgz6377


Cheers


----------



## Enernet

chiku2006 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have received my grant this morning! !!
> 
> I am excited and honestly it hasn't sunk in completely as yet.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and I will be on this forum for longgggg thats for sure.
> 
> Cant leave you guys !!!


hi chiku

Finally you got your man..
Congrats. .. Wish you bright future in OZ...


----------



## pyramid

rashe_12 said:


> Pyramid, what did the person tell you over the phone? Asked you to wait longer before enquiring again?


I hung the phone after listening to music for an hour. None came online on phone to talk to me.


----------



## sunnyboi

amen said:


> sunnyboi, did u call them or email them? your lodgement date is later than mine, am wondering if i should be doing something.





man111 said:


> Hi Chicku and gKumar and others who received grants.........
> 
> Can we open a "POST GRANT" thread to clear our clarifications on what we have to do after getting grants?





sonsi_03 said:


> you will soon get your grants too guys almost there


Thank you so much for the wishes everyone. This truly wouldn't have been possible alone. I wish to mention few names for assisting me during this whole one year but I'm sure that will not be able to cover all names. Santhosh.15, lovetosmack and the whole Hyd gang deserves a shoutout for keeping the forum alive and jovial during this long waiting period. _shel, espresso Vijay24. Man, you guys have put me at ease when I was so paranoid about my application. Thanks a ton for all the assistance. Truly appreciate it!! Co-incidentally, got my grant just one day prior to first anniversary on this forum and also got my ACS result just 1 day before the mentioned timeline 

Honestly, I never expected my grant to come so soon. I was so frustrated about the whole ordeal, I had blocked expat forum on my firewall, so that I don't check frequently  http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ed-lets-share-time-lines-395.html#post4445578 This should tell how I was feeling when I called few days back. The operators don't seem to have no clue about what they talk or purposely bumping off the callers. 

6 months is way too much of a time and had decided to resign the next week and start to look for a job right here. If there is a delay for change in circumstances, and processing my visa, I couldn't move in December or January anyway. 

I feel it's purely about luck once you get a CO. However, below are the points which MIGHT have made my case stronger. There are few things which could have made my case weak as well. Below are the details :

STRONG POINTS
1. Single applicant. No dependents means, fewer documents to process and only 1 visa to grant

2. All documents were directly from company letter heads and signed by my bosses.

3. All documents front loaded including Form 80

4. Documents like salary slips and bank statements were properly segregated and highlighted where necessary

NEGATIVE POINTS
1. No matter how careful one is, mistakes can happen. Unfortunately, I had made a blunder of accidentally claiming points while filling the application. Only in late April did I realize when there was a discussion on chat. Though I immediately corrected this with 1023, I was very apprehensive

3. 2 form 80s. In first form, I had missed mentioning about schooling and interchanged one section. So, reuploaded this and used form 1022 just in case

4. I had been diagnosed with Vit. B12 deficiency and sometimes needs long periods of injections. This is a major concern no matter which country you are in. Had mentioned this during medical and even the doctor asked why I put up all this information since it might delay the progress. No matter what, it's good to come clean on whatever the condition. Honesty is the best policy. 

As usual, boring long rant. Not sure how many of you read it, but if you have, thanks for your time   I'll try my best to keep you guys updated and stay frequent and assist with any query about Sydney. For application queries, there are far more experience seniors here, but would still be glad to help 

All the best to who are waiting. Trust me, it's not too far away for March applicants


----------



## Alnaibii

rashe_12 said:


> My question is NOT about "how soon" but how does one know if a CO is allocated. Apart from email will there be any changes to the immi account to keep an eye on like last updated date......
> 
> Please laugh as much as you want to.....that doesn't answer my question


To answer your question, there are three ways to find out about CO :
1- you call DIBP and they tell you if you have been assigned one ;
2- CO asks for more documents ;
3- you receive a direct grant


----------



## sonsi_03

manofsteel said:


> Hey @delvy, we have the same lodgement date
> Hope we get the good news soon too!


claim it buddy you will get it real soon!


----------



## SS70011005

Alnaibii said:


> To answer your question, there are three ways to find out about CO :
> 1- you call DIBP and they tell you if you have been assigned one ;
> 2- CO asks for more documents ;
> 3- you receive a direct grant


Hi .. did you receive a mail or you called?


----------



## Lvv

decipline said:


> what are you waiting for? call DIBP at the earliest
> 
> you see the applicants of March 23, 21, 18, 15, 8. all got grants and you are not aware weather yoh have CO?
> 
> call them dear and you will get some info.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


yes Decipline, Thanks for the suggestion..Am gonna call them tomorrow...lets see what they tell..


----------



## Alyaawessam

Huss81 said:


> Hi.. I am from the same Adelaide Team 23.... did you speak to your CO directly ? Also, do you have any contact details of this team? I do not know the initials of my CO yet... thanks for your help!


No I called DIBP only I gave them my reference no. & they checked the application status then they informed that my application is reviewed by adelaide team 23 & gave me the first name of the CO & informed me to send an email to adelaide gsm team 23 heading the mail to my CO... Good luck for all those waiting their grants


----------



## Lvv

Alyaawessam said:


> No I called DIBP only I gave them my reference no. & they checked the application status then they informed that my application is reviewed by adelaide team 23 & gave me the first name of the CO & informed me to send an email to adelaide gsm team 23 heading the mail to my CO... Good luck for all those waiting their grants


would like to know in which number you called dibp?is it 131881??


----------



## lovetosmack

SS70011005 said:


> Hi .. did you receive a mail or you called?


His CO emailed him.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ed-lets-share-time-lines-504.html#post4510274


----------



## lovetosmack

Alyaawessam said:


> No I called DIBP only I gave them my reference no. & they checked the application status then they informed that my application is reviewed by adelaide team 23 & gave me the first name of the CO & informed me to send an email to adelaide gsm team 23 heading the mail to my CO... Good luck for all those waiting their grants


Would you fill your details here please ? 

http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


----------



## Prithi 22

Hi All,

I have been assigned a CO today from GSM Adelaide Team 23. However, he has asked us to send the Indian PCC again as he opines that it was not issued by the correct authority. Unsure why this happened  . Please advise and share your thoughts.


----------



## jerrychen

Prithi 22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been assigned a CO today from GSM Adelaide Team 23. However, he has asked us to send the Indian PCC again as he opines that it was not issued by the correct authority. Unsure why this happened  . Please advise and share your thoughts.


Hi Prithi

When did you lodge your visa?


----------



## SS70011005

Prithi 22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been assigned a CO today from GSM Adelaide Team 23. However, he has asked us to send the Indian PCC again as he opines that it was not issued by the correct authority. Unsure why this happened  . Please advise and share your thoughts.


Was your PCC from Ministry of External Affairs (Passport office) or through district administration? I had got it done from Passport office and it clearly states on DIBP website about that:

Relevant document: ‘Police Clearance Certificate’.

Citizens: Apply in person to the Regional Passport Office.
Resident non-citizens: Apply in person to the Ministry of Home Affairs of your state of residence in India.
Non-resident citizens: Apply to the nearest Indian High Commission, consulate or embassy in your country of residence.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Guys a very quick and maybe a stupid question. Can we apply for another state sponsorship while waiting for a response from one state.

Thanka


----------



## er_viral

chiku2006 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have received my grant this morning! !!
> 
> I am excited and honestly it hasn't sunk in completely as yet.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and I will be on this forum for longgggg thats for sure.
> 
> Cant leave you guys !!!


Many Congratulations Chiku!!!


----------



## Alnaibii

Congrats to all granted today! Is was a sunny day!


----------



## er_viral

Rky said:


> Updated Team 2 list
> (1) Chiku2006 SA 21/02/14
> (2) Cooldude1308 GRANT
> (3) Marshal
> (4) Darbar1409 GRANT
> 5) raufafridi2003 NSW 28/09/2013
> 6) enernet GRANT
> 7) RVJ
> 8) SuperDuperMan
> 9) Nagesh QLD 19/02/2014
> 10) Matiko ACT 15/02/2014
> 11) Tigerfeet GRANT
> 12) Jestin684 SA 30/01/2014
> 13) Eddieb7
> 14 Damilloo
> 15) RKY -190-offshore-QLD- 15 jan 2014
> 16) msohaibkhan - NSW - 16/03/14
> 17) sandysehta - 189 - 01/05/14


Great Job Rky, Thanks for sharing. I request friends above to inform missing information also.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Chiku many congratulations. Glad to see your prayers being answered. Everyone else let's keep praying.
Meanwhile I called up DIBP today and after 1 hour and 15 minutes of hold I was able to get through. The lady was very nice and informed be that all documents have been uploaded. She was also nice enough to tell.me that she will email my CO that I had called. I hope my CO sees it and sends me the grant.

Thanks


----------



## Huss81

Alyaawessam said:


> No I called DIBP only I gave them my reference no. & they checked the application status then they informed that my application is reviewed by adelaide team 23 & gave me the first name of the CO & informed me to send an email to adelaide gsm team 23 heading the mail to my CO... Good luck for all those waiting their grants


Could you please provide me the email of Adelaide Team 23?


----------



## damiloo

chiku2006 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have received my grant this morning! !!
> 
> I am excited and honestly it hasn't sunk in completely as yet.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and I will be on this forum for longgggg thats for sure.
> 
> Cant leave you guys !!!


Hi Chiku - heartiest congrats !!! i saw u were bit jealous with 189ers yesterday , so u got it urs now shud b my turn !!!!


----------



## egyp

Prithi 22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been assigned a CO today from GSM Adelaide Team 23. However, he has asked us to send the Indian PCC again as he opines that it was not issued by the correct authority. Unsure why this happened  . Please advise and share your thoughts.


I hope our indian friends who have done PCC in India answer you with ur question about that. can you tell us when did u lodge ur visa 190 ?


----------



## Ozbabe

chiku2006 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have received my grant this morning! !!
> 
> I am excited and honestly it hasn't sunk in completely as yet.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and I will be on this forum for longgggg thats for sure.
> 
> Cant leave you guys !!!


Congrats Chiku, Sunnyboi and all who got their grant recently. Best wishes for your new Oz life.

Now, moving on to the next stage; organising your landing...


----------



## babubhuj

Please provide GSM team 8 adelaide telephone number for offshore application.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Hey everyone. Can someone please respond to below question please.





koolsmartbuddy said:


> Guys a very quick and maybe a stupid question. Can we apply for another state sponsorship while waiting for a response from one state.
> 
> Thanka


----------



## DivineGrace

sunnyboi said:


> Thank you so much for the wishes everyone. This truly wouldn't have been possible alone. I wish to mention few names for assisting me during this whole one year but I'm sure that will not be able to cover all names. Santhosh.15, lovetosmack and the whole Hyd gang deserves a shoutout for keeping the forum alive and jovial during this long waiting period. _shel, espresso Vijay24. Man, you guys have put me at ease when I was so paranoid about my application. Thanks a ton for all the assistance. Truly appreciate it!! Co-incidentally, got my grant just one day prior to first anniversary on this forum and also got my ACS result just 1 day before the mentioned timeline
> 
> Honestly, I never expected my grant to come so soon. I was so frustrated about the whole ordeal, I had blocked expat forum on my firewall, so that I don't check frequently  http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ed-lets-share-time-lines-395.html#post4445578 This should tell how I was feeling when I called few days back. The operators don't seem to have no clue about what they talk or purposely bumping off the callers.
> 
> 6 months is way too much of a time and had decided to resign the next week and start to look for a job right here. If there is a delay for change in circumstances, and processing my visa, I couldn't move in December or January anyway.
> 
> I feel it's purely about luck once you get a CO. However, below are the points which MIGHT have made my case stronger. There are few things which could have made my case weak as well. Below are the details :
> 
> STRONG POINTS
> 1. Single applicant. No dependents means, fewer documents to process and only 1 visa to grant
> 
> 2. All documents were directly from company letter heads and signed by my bosses.
> 
> 3. All documents front loaded including Form 80
> 
> 4. Documents like salary slips and bank statements were properly segregated and highlighted where necessary
> 
> NEGATIVE POINTS
> 1. No matter how careful one is, mistakes can happen. Unfortunately, I had made a blunder of accidentally claiming points while filling the application. Only in late April did I realize when there was a discussion on chat. Though I immediately corrected this with 1023, I was very apprehensive
> 
> 3. 2 form 80s. In first form, I had missed mentioning about schooling and interchanged one section. So, reuploaded this and used form 1022 just in case
> 
> 4. I had been diagnosed with Vit. B12 deficiency and sometimes needs long periods of injections. This is a major concern no matter which country you are in. Had mentioned this during medical and even the doctor asked why I put up all this information since it might delay the progress. No matter what, it's good to come clean on whatever the condition. Honesty is the best policy.
> 
> As usual, boring long rant. Not sure how many of you read it, but if you have, thanks for your time   I'll try my best to keep you guys updated and stay frequent and assist with any query about Sydney. For application queries, there are far more experience seniors here, but would still be glad to help
> 
> All the best to who are waiting. Trust me, it's not too far away for March applicants



Congrats mate !!!


----------



## DivineGrace

sunnyboi said:


> Thank you so much for the wishes everyone. This truly wouldn't have been possible alone. I wish to mention few names for assisting me during this whole one year but I'm sure that will not be able to cover all names. Santhosh.15, lovetosmack and the whole Hyd gang deserves a shoutout for keeping the forum alive and jovial during this long waiting period. _shel, espresso Vijay24. Man, you guys have put me at ease when I was so paranoid about my application. Thanks a ton for all the assistance. Truly appreciate it!! Co-incidentally, got my grant just one day prior to first anniversary on this forum and also got my ACS result just 1 day before the mentioned timeline
> 
> Honestly, I never expected my grant to come so soon. I was so frustrated about the whole ordeal, I had blocked expat forum on my firewall, so that I don't check frequently  http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ed-lets-share-time-lines-395.html#post4445578 This should tell how I was feeling when I called few days back. The operators don't seem to have no clue about what they talk or purposely bumping off the callers.
> 
> 6 months is way too much of a time and had decided to resign the next week and start to look for a job right here. If there is a delay for change in circumstances, and processing my visa, I couldn't move in December or January anyway.
> 
> I feel it's purely about luck once you get a CO. However, below are the points which MIGHT have made my case stronger. There are few things which could have made my case weak as well. Below are the details :
> 
> STRONG POINTS
> 1. Single applicant. No dependents means, fewer documents to process and only 1 visa to grant
> 
> 2. All documents were directly from company letter heads and signed by my bosses.
> 
> 3. All documents front loaded including Form 80
> 
> 4. Documents like salary slips and bank statements were properly segregated and highlighted where necessary
> 
> NEGATIVE POINTS
> 1. No matter how careful one is, mistakes can happen. Unfortunately, I had made a blunder of accidentally claiming points while filling the application. Only in late April did I realize when there was a discussion on chat. Though I immediately corrected this with 1023, I was very apprehensive
> 
> 3. 2 form 80s. In first form, I had missed mentioning about schooling and interchanged one section. So, reuploaded this and used form 1022 just in case
> 
> 4. I had been diagnosed with Vit. B12 deficiency and sometimes needs long periods of injections. This is a major concern no matter which country you are in. Had mentioned this during medical and even the doctor asked why I put up all this information since it might delay the progress. No matter what, it's good to come clean on whatever the condition. Honesty is the best policy.
> 
> As usual, boring long rant. Not sure how many of you read it, but if you have, thanks for your time   I'll try my best to keep you guys updated and stay frequent and assist with any query about Sydney. For application queries, there are far more experience seniors here, but would still be glad to help
> 
> All the best to who are waiting. Trust me, it's not too far away for March applicants


Buddy ,
I see ur CO is from Team 4 Adelaide , pls could u share the CO initials ?


----------



## DivineGrace

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hey everyone. Can someone please respond to below question please.



Yes mate , you can with 2 different EOI  Let me know if u have any other questions.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

DivineGrace said:


> Yes mate , you can with 2 different EOI  Let me know if u have any other questions.


I am sorry I didn't follow why would we needs to have 2 eois we didnt choose any specific state when we submitted the eoi for Victoria.


----------



## DivineGrace

koolsmartbuddy said:


> I am sorry I didn't follow why would we needs to have 2 eois we didnt choose any specific state when we submitted the eoi for Victoria.


Well mate as far as I am aware we need to choose some state in the EOI , cant leave it blank , so my response is from that viewpoint. I know people who have done it and eventually got sponsored from both states .

Incase u left it blank then am not really sure .


----------



## Alnaibii

Most states require now EOI with only the respective state ticked. Otherwise they will not grant sponsorship. They say it doesn't show commitment if you tick more boxes.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Alnaibii said:


> Most states require now EOI with only the respective state ticked. Otherwise they will not grant sponsorship. They say it doesn't show commitment if you tick more boxes.



Wow and you tell me now


----------



## orcablue

Prithi 22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been assigned a CO today from GSM Adelaide Team 23. However, he has asked us to send the Indian PCC again as he opines that it was not issued by the correct authority. Unsure why this happened  . Please advise and share your thoughts.


Hi Prithi, would you mind sharing your Visa lodge date?


----------



## raylangivens

Hi,

ACS - 261399 - Software Programmer with 3+ years of experience accounted for
IELTS - 7.0.
Total points = 60

She is eligible for Victoria state sponsorship. Can someone tell me how long is it taking for Grant for this skill in Victoria?

She plans to submit her ACS for review to get it approved for ANZSCO code 261399 - Software Engineer. Then she will be eligible for 189.
Can she submit a second EOI after she gets the new ACS?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

raylangivens said:


> Hi,
> 
> ACS - 261399 - Software Programmer with 3+ years of experience accounted for
> IELTS - 7.0.
> Total points = 60
> 
> She is eligible for Victoria state sponsorship. Can someone tell me how long is it taking for Grant for this skill in Victoria?
> 
> She plans to submit her ACS for review to get it approved for ANZSCO code 261399 - Software Engineer. Then she will be eligible for 189.
> Can she submit a second EOI after she gets the new ACS?


I think you mean invite. It will take 12 weeks for the invite.


----------



## raylangivens

koolsmartbuddy said:


> I think you mean invite. It will take 12 weeks for the invite.


Is it better to wait for 1 month to get the ACS for Software Engineer and then apply for 189? Is that faster than 190?


----------



## Alnaibii

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Wow and you tell me now


Victoria is not one of them. NSW, WA for sure. Don't know about the others.


----------



## Alyaawessam

Alyaawessam said:


> No I called DIBP only I gave them my reference no. & they checked the application status then they informed that my application is reviewed by adelaide team 23 & gave me the first name of the CO & informed me to send an email to adelaide gsm team 23 heading the mail to my CO... Good luck for all those waiting their grants


DIBP no. +61 1300 364 613


----------



## raufafridi2003

Hi guys, 
So far I have noticed that people are getting grants from the case officers which are not their actual processing and assessment officers. Which in my view mean that concept of one concerned case officer is finished and from now onwards they all will be working in a team. So you can expect the grant from any one of the officers of that specific team. 

Definitely the guys who got their grants can explain it. Please share your knowledge regarding this issue. Applicants will no more be looking for case officers initials or their phone and in fact any number of the case officers from that team can connect him to the concerned body. 
Thanks


----------



## Alyaawessam

Huss81 said:


> Could you please provide me the email of Adelaide Team 23?


[email protected]


----------



## shetu ahmed

chiku2006 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have received my grant this morning! !!
> 
> I am excited and honestly it hasn't sunk in completely as yet.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and I will be on this forum for longgggg thats for sure.
> 
> Cant leave you guys !!!


Congratulations


----------



## lovetosmack

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Wow and you tell me now


A lot of states do not agree if you are ticking more than one state. Adding to Alnaibii's response I know SA also for sure won't accept if you tick more than one state. That could be the reason for some suggestions behind asking people to raise to separate EOIs.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

lovetosmack said:


> A lot of states do not agree if you are ticking more than one state. Adding to Alnaibii's response I know SA also for sure won't accept if you tick more than one state. That could be the reason for some suggestions behind asking people to raise to separate EOIs.


I see so what you're suggesting is creating another eoi application. And if our Victoria ss comes through we can withdraw our application. Right?


----------



## VidyaS

chiku2006 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have received my grant this morning! !!
> 
> I am excited and honestly it hasn't sunk in completely as yet.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and I will be on this forum for longgggg thats for sure.
> 
> Cant leave you guys !!!





Nasim_Kamal said:


> *190 granted.*
> 
> made the call this morning to DIBP. Told me its in assessment stage and I need to wait till a decision has been made. 45 min later got the magic mail. Thanks guys for all the help and support. I hope everybody get the grant soon.





bmaggah said:


> Thanx to all , exactly 11:08 am in WA ,OZZY i received my grant email for visa 190 ss WA, from Adelaide team 23.
> Lodged visa :04/03/14
> CO:24/04/14
> Medicals:06/05/14
> PCCs:28/05/14
> Delay email:06/06/14
> Grant :09/07/14
> Onshore
> Anz code 323214 (first class metal mechanist)





sunnyboi said:


> Guys,
> 
> Believe it or not. VISA GRANTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohooooooo!!!!!!!!!!   I'm really not able to believe it. Really!! Had to triple check and see if it was real. Direct grant!!!!!!
> 
> Adelaide GSM Team 4 granted the visa. CO name : LW
> 
> Thank you everyone for the support and help. I'm really not able to type properly now. Will update and answer any questions soon.
> 
> Cheers!





homsai said:


> Got my golden email.
> 
> AD Team 6
> 
> 190 16/Feb/2014 Elodged
> 
> Thank you guys for sharing the valuable information.
> 
> Hope everyone get a speedy grant.
> 
> Love you guys.





sonsi_03 said:


> Now my heart is beating like a hammer...my visa application has been granted to. IED March 03,2015!





maash said:


> yayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Visa granted........just now got a call from our agent.......reallly happpy.....March applicants get ready....Visa can come any time...
> 
> This forum was a great encouragement for us....Thanking each and every one for your help...





Alyaawessam said:


> Dear all I really wanted to thank you all for your support I was a silent follower & today only I got my grant , I called DIBP 2 days ago & sent an email to my CO & finally today I got my grant thanks for all of you for making it easier to wait & to understand lots of things below is my details:
> Visa lodged 11nov 13
> Medicals 1st march 14
> PCC 20 march 14
> EID 21 feb 15
> Adelaide team 23 CO D


Congrats Friends.. Wish you all a great and wonderful Oz life !


----------



## eddieb7

Updated Team 2 list
(1) Chiku2006 SA 21/02/14
(2) Cooldude1308 GRANT
(3) Marshal
(4) Darbar1409 GRANT
5) raufafridi2003 NSW 28/09/2013
6) enernet GRANT
7) RVJ
8) SuperDuperMan
9) Nagesh QLD 19/02/2014
10) Matiko ACT 15/02/2014
11) Tigerfeet GRANT
12) Jestin684 SA 30/01/2014
13) Eddieb7 VIC 31/01/2014
14 Damilloo
15) RKY -190-offshore-QLD- 15 jan 2014
16) msohaibkhan - NSW - 16/03/14
17) sandysehta - 189 - 01/05/14


----------



## raufafridi2003

eddieb7 said:


> Updated Team 2 list
> (1) Chiku2006 SA 21/02/14
> (2) Cooldude1308 GRANT
> (3) Marshal
> (4) Darbar1409 GRANT
> 5) raufafridi2003 NSW 28/09/2013
> 6) enernet GRANT
> 7) RVJ
> 8) SuperDuperMan
> 9) Nagesh QLD 19/02/2014
> 10) Matiko ACT 15/02/2014
> 11) Tigerfeet GRANT
> 12) Jestin684 SA 30/01/2014
> 13) Eddieb7 VIC 31/01/2014
> 14 Damilloo
> 15) RKY -190-offshore-QLD- 15 jan 2014
> 16) msohaibkhan - NSW - 16/03/14
> 17) sandysehta - 189 - 01/05/14


Chiku is no more with us and he got a grant yesterday. The only thing is that he will for sure remember team 2 gang in his prayers


----------



## sunnyboi

This is a new day! Wishing more people grants today


----------



## pyramid

sunnyboi said:


> This is a new day! Wishing more people grants today


How come you are awake at 3.00am sunny...


----------



## SuperDuperMan

I sure hope today is the day... @[email protected]

:mmph:



sunnyboi said:


> This is a new day! Wishing more people grants today


----------



## gkkumar

sunnyboi said:


> This is a new day! Wishing more people grants today


Congrats sunnyboi.. Excellent news.. This is raining grants as expected..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## rajajessie

*Belated congratulations*



sonsi_03 said:


> Now my heart is beating like a hammer...my visa application has been granted to. IED March 03,2015!


Congrats Sonsi 



homsai said:


> 23/01/2014 Invited
> 16/02/2014 eLodged
> 09/07/2014 Granted Team 6


Congrats homsai 



maash said:


> yayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Visa granted........just now got a call from our agent.......reallly happpy.....March applicants get ready....Visa can come any time...help...


Congrats maash 



Alyaawessam said:


> Dear all I really wanted to thank you all for your support I was a silent follower & today only I got my grant , I called DIBP 2 days ago & sent an email to my CO & finally today I got my grant thanks for all of you for making it easier to wait & to understand lots of things below is my details:
> Visa lodged 11nov 13
> Adelaide team 23 CO D


Congrats Alyaawessam


----------



## chiku2006

raufafridi2003 said:


> Chiku is no more with us and he got a grant yesterday. The only thing is that he will for sure remember team 2 gang in his prayers


I am praying for all of you guys !!!

Wish you all the best, may this shower of grants continue! !!


----------



## richardlee

Today I got grant, I checked in immiaccount that my case is finalized and granted.
My agent didn't call me yet.
I lodged on March 5, Team 6 was allocated in May.

Thank you for all of your help and cheering.


----------



## kharelshishir

richardlee said:


> Today I got grant, I checked in immiaccount that my case is finalized and granted. My agent didn't call me yet. I lodged on March 5, Team 6 was allocated in May. Thank you for all of your help and cheering.


Many many congratulation Richardlee.
Good for you.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rajajessie

richardlee said:


> Today I got grant, I checked in immiaccount that my case is finalized and granted.
> My agent didn't call me yet.
> I lodged on March 5, Team 6 was allocated in May.
> 
> Thank you for all of your help and cheering.


Congratulations Richardlee 
Best wishes for your life in OZ


----------



## 'HM'

anyone from april???


----------



## vindicator135

Friends, it is with great joy that I share with you the news - I've received my Visa grant today (Adeleide, Team 6, direct visa grant) ! Thank you everyone for sharing the loooong wait, sharing the sentiments, and being trully helpful! Best of luck to those who are still waiting, just keep it up, it will eventually happen. Godbless!


----------



## 'HM'

congrats buddy... timeline plz...


----------



## amen

vindicator135 said:


> Friends, it is with great joy that I share with you the news - I've received my Visa grant today (Adeleide, Team 6, direct visa grant) ! Thank you everyone for sharing the loooong wait, sharing the sentiments, and being trully helpful! Best of luck to those who are still waiting, just keep it up, it will eventually happen. Godbless!


Great news vindicator!!! what are your timelines? when did u lodge? and how many people in ur application?


----------



## Samtrevour

raufafridi2003 said:


> Hi guys,
> So far I have noticed that people are getting grants from the case officers which are not their actual processing and assessment officers. Which in my view mean that concept of one concerned case officer is finished and from now onwards they all will be working in a team. So you can expect the grant from any one of the officers of that specific team.
> 
> Definitely the guys who got their grants can explain it. Please share your knowledge regarding this issue. Applicants will no more be looking for case officers initials or their phone and in fact any number of the case officers from that team can connect him to the concerned body.
> Thanks


Case officer was asssigned on 12 may .. Could I contact them by email.. Delay email om 28 may.. Fingers crossed.. Checking mails every morning with anxiety... Please help


----------



## raylangivens

HI,

I intend to apply for 190 for Victoria. 261399 - Software Programmer.
As I understand, I need to first get the nomination from the Victorian state - Immigrate to Work and Live in Melbourne and Regional Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria

And then only I can submit my EOI for 190.

Can someone tell me what is the average time it takes for Victoria state to approve my nomination request?


----------



## alsamillan

'HM' said:


> anyone from april???


Meee! CO nowhere to be found.


----------



## Samtrevour

richardlee said:


> Today I got grant, I checked in immiaccount that my case is finalized and granted.
> My agent didn't call me yet.
> I lodged on March 5, Team 6 was allocated in May.
> 
> Thank you for all of your help and cheering.


Congrats richardlee.... Could please share your time lines .. Visa subclass .. Occupation ... I was assigned to team 8 .. Visa lodged on 1/3/14.. Case officer on 12/5/14.. Delay mail 28/05/14.. What would be status on immiaccount after granting.. Did u provide your mail id or your agents.. Thanks


----------



## hopefulhope

'HM' said:


> anyone from april???


Me...
April 24th lodge


----------



## pjs

hopefulhope said:


> Me...
> April 24th lodge


Same date as mine. Hopefulhope, lets wait with hope!!


----------



## vindicator135

I don't know why I can't seem to find the edit-signature feature here but anyway, here's my timeline - 

261311 | ACS- Result 13 Jun 2013 | Result- 16 Sep 2013 | IELTS- R9,L9.W7,S7.5 | VIC SS- 19 Dec 13 | Invite- 31 Jan 14 | Visa Lodged- 4 Feb 14 | Pcc- 9 Feb 14 | Med- 10 Feb 14| CO- ? |Grant - 10 Jul 2013


----------



## 'HM'

pjs said:


> Same date as mine. Hopefulhope, lets wait with hope!!


mine is 10 april but somehow i'm not expecting it very soon  not at all hopefull


----------



## raylangivens

I am planning for subclass 190 with Victoria. 
IELTS = 7, ACS approved - 261399. I have 60 points.

From the Victoria website I found that first I need to apply for nomination with Victoria state and only after they approve, then I can submit EOI with DIBP.

Can you confirm if this is correct?

OR

Can I submit EOI for 190 and select Victoria and that will directly go to Victoria state. No need to get approval from Victoria state separately?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rajajessie

vindicator135 said:


> Friends, it is with great joy that I share with you the news - I've received my Visa grant today (Adeleide, Team 6, direct visa grant) ! Thank you everyone for sharing the loooong wait, sharing the sentiments, and being trully helpful! Best of luck to those who are still waiting, just keep it up, it will eventually happen. Godbless!


Congrats dear


----------



## DivineGrace

DivineGrace said:


> Buddy ,
> I see ur CO is from Team 4 Adelaide , pls could u share the CO initials ?



SunnyBoi

Please could you answer this one please ? :hug:


----------



## hopefulhope

'HM' said:


> mine is 10 april but somehow i'm not expecting it very soon  not at all hopefull


We can expect something after this month... Somewhere mid of august
Though I know this I check this forum every hour.... Phewwwwww


----------



## manfred-ren

Today, there are three members got grant assigned to team6.

When i turn?

I prepare to send a mail the gsm mail again....


----------



## manfred-ren

Why even no auto-reply??


----------



## mathota

Guys,

Anyone from March 15th got grants today? Please let me know.


----------



## sajandeep

*april 190 thread*



hopefulhope said:


> We can expect something after this month... Somewhere mid of august
> Though I know this I check this forum every hour.... Phewwwwww


we april gang can we follow this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-living-australia/431329-190-april-gang.html


----------



## sonsi_03

vindicator135 said:


> Friends, it is with great joy that I share with you the news - I've received my Visa grant today (Adeleide, Team 6, direct visa grant) ! Thank you everyone for sharing the loooong wait, sharing the sentiments, and being trully helpful! Best of luck to those who are still waiting, just keep it up, it will eventually happen. Godbless!


Congratulations! Best of luck in Oz life!


----------



## 'HM'

hey, 10 april, really depressed


----------



## sajandeep

yes man seeing all their grants and waiting for ours with hope


----------



## sonsi_03

vindicator135 said:


> Friends, it is with great joy that I share with you the news - I've received my Visa grant today (Adeleide, Team 6, direct visa grant) ! Thank you everyone for sharing the loooong wait, sharing the sentiments, and being trully helpful! Best of luck to those who are still waiting, just keep it up, it will eventually happen. Godbless!






richardlee said:


> Today I got grant, I checked in immiaccount that my case is finalized and granted.
> My agent didn't call me yet.
> I lodged on March 5, Team 6 was allocated in May.
> 
> Thank you for all of your help and cheering.


Congratulations, richardlee! Best of luck to your Oz life.

Team 6 is on the move!


----------



## pjs

Me too!


----------



## orcablue

For all who have yet to do so, please consider updating your timeline in this online excel sheet:

tinyurl.com/oe7qcub

This is a good way to pool our info and.....SPECULATE SPECULATE SPECULATE :lalala: opcorn: :fencing:

Make sure you enter your info in the appropriate visa class worksheet


----------



## sajandeep

*when will our turn come*



pjs said:


> Me too!


guys as far as i have seen till mid march COs were allocated i dnt knw when will be our turn am assuming two more weeks atleast to reach till april, but still its a wild guess
lets pray for it


----------



## kharelshishir

Guys,
I lodged on FIRST APRIL.
well i applied during the night of 31st march and got acknowledged from DIBP as applied on 1st March

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Rky

Hi... Friends
By the god grace i got my Visa 190 today (9 july) morning
I loged my visa on 15 Jan for QLD.

Thanks all for their support , this forum was really helpful for gathering information & advise.


----------



## mamunvega

after so many GRANTS, I think COs should put their hands on late March Applicants files?? where are they? Do they even read this forum and listen to our cry !!! 


:brick:


----------



## Yenigalla

Hi all . We have nothing much to do but speculate...


----------



## Waqarali20005

i applied on 7th April

waiting Co allocation!


----------



## moitrai

Hi all,

I am yet another member of this April Gang... Hope we get the grants without much hassle..... All the Best friends!!


----------



## raufafridi2003

Rky said:


> Hi... Friends
> By the god grace i got my Visa 190 today (9 july) morning
> I loged my visa on 15 Jan for QLD.
> 
> Thanks all for their support , this forum was really helpful for gathering information & advise.


Congratulations buddy. I think you are from team 2. Can you please share your CO initials. 
Thanks


----------



## Marshal

eddieb7 said:


> Updated ADL Team 2 list
> (1) Chiku2006 SA 21/02/14 (GRANT)
> (2) Cooldude1308 (GRANT)
> (3) Marshal WA 07/02/2014
> (4) Darbar1409 (GRANT)
> 5) raufafridi2003 NSW 28/09/2013
> 6) enernet (GRANT)
> 7) RVJ
> 8) SuperDuperMan
> 9) Nagesh QLD 19/02/2014
> 10) Matiko ACT 15/02/2014
> 11) Tigerfeet (GRANT)
> 12) Jestin684 SA 30/01/2014
> 13) Eddieb7 VIC 31/01/2014
> 14) Damilloo
> 15) RKY - QLD -15 jan 2014 (GRANT)
> 16) msohaibkhan - NSW - 16/03/14
> 17) sandysehta - 189 - 01/05/14


6 GRANTS Out of 17

All the best guys!


----------



## delvy

hmmmm.... Today, so far no grant for Indian/Pakistanis


----------



## rajajessie

Rky said:


> Hi... Friends
> By the god grace i got my Visa 190 today (9 july) morning
> I loged my visa on 15 Jan for QLD.
> 
> Thanks all for their support , this forum was really helpful for gathering information & advise.


Congratulations :high5::high5::high5:


----------



## mamunvega

can we make a revised list here, who are waiting-

Name: Lodgment Date CO(Y/N)

mamunvega 24th March N


----------



## Waqarali20005

mamunvega said:


> can we make a revised list here, who are waiting-
> 
> Name: Lodgment Date CO(Y/N)
> 
> mamunvega 24th March N


Name: Lodgment Date CO(Y/N)

mamunvega 24th March N
Waqarali20005 07 April N


----------



## Me86

sonsi_03 said:


> Congratulations, richardlee! Best of luck to your Oz life.
> 
> Team 6 is on the move!


Congratulations to everyone who got grant!

I got my grant 20 minutes ago from Team 6 (JT).
I lodged on the 19/02 and have VIC SS.
All the best and a big thank you to everyone on this forum for the continuous help and support!


----------



## delvy

Me86 said:


> I got my grant 20 minutes ago from Team 6 (JT).
> I lodged on the 19/02 and have VIC SS.
> All the best and a big thank you to everyone on this forum for the continuous help and support!



congrats Me86

enjoyyyy


----------



## rajajessie

Me86 said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got grant!
> 
> I got my grant 20 minutes ago from Team 6 (JT).
> I lodged on the 19/02 and have VIC SS.
> All the best and a big thank you to everyone on this forum for the continuous help and support!


Congrats Me86!!
Have a big blast


----------



## ranjanthexplorer

alsamillan said:


> Meee! CO nowhere to be found.


call them . i did today and got to know that my co is assigned on 2nd july. little relax. finger crossed.


----------



## sonsi_03

Me86 said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got grant!
> 
> I got my grant 20 minutes ago from Team 6 (JT).
> I lodged on the 19/02 and have VIC SS.
> All the best and a big thank you to everyone on this forum for the continuous help and support!


Yay! Buddy congratulations to you! Best of luck to your Oz life!


----------



## Waqarali20005

ranjanthexplorer said:


> call them . i did today and got to know that my co is assigned on 2nd july. little relax. finger crossed.


please share your timeline? or atleast the visa sub class and lodgement date!


----------



## Me86

delvy said:


> congrats Me86
> 
> enjoyyyy


Thanks Delvy, you too


----------



## Me86

rajajessie said:


> Congrats Me86!!
> Have a big blast


Thanks rajajessie, best of luck to you for the next steps in Oz


----------



## raufafridi2003

Me86 said:


> I got my grant 20 minutes ago from Team 6 (JT).
> I lodged on the 19/02 and have VIC SS.
> All the best and a big thank you to everyone on this forum for the continuous help and support!


Many many congratulations


----------



## mathota

Waqarali20005 said:


> Name: Lodgment Date CO(Y/N)
> 
> mamunvega 24th March N
> Waqarali20005 07 April N





mamunvega said:


> can we make a revised list here, who are waiting-
> 
> Name: Lodgment Date CO(Y/N)
> 
> mamunvega 24th March N


Mathota. 18th March Y


----------



## Me86

sonsi_03 said:


> Yay! Buddy congratulations to you! Best of luck to your Oz life!


Heheh thanks sonsi, finally ! 
Team 6 woke up and is on a roll !


----------



## Me86

cassie520 said:


> hey guys.. I am verry upset, coz I had wait for a long long while..
> 
> elodge: 19 Feb
> 
> team 6, co is LC, she asked me for 80 form in 1 April, then she didn't appear anymore! I just sent her email to ask my current status, and nothing reply...
> 
> 
> did anyone has the same situation??
> or , can anyone give me some advice??
> 
> cassie:fingerscrossed:


Hi, 
When did you send your email ? It takes up to 7 working days for them to reply.
I sent them an email last week and got grant today.
PS: for privacy/safety reasons it is advised not to put the CO's full name on the forum...
Best of luck, team 6 has been active forbthe past 2 days so I think it is only a matter of time.


----------



## Nagesh

Rky said:


> Hi... Friends
> By the god grace i got my Visa 190 today (9 july) morning
> I loged my visa on 15 Jan for QLD.
> 
> Thanks all for their support , this forum was really helpful for gathering information & advise.


Hi RKY,

Congrats!!!!!!!!!! It's party time. You are from which occupation and when is your IED? as I am also for QLD.


----------



## PARO

Name: Lodgment Date CO(Y/N)

Parul Patel 21st March N
mamunvega 24th March N
Waqarali20005 07 April N


----------



## Tau$eef

mamunvega said:


> after so many GRANTS, I think COs should put their hands on late March Applicants files?? where are they? Do they even read this forum and listen to our cry !!!
> 
> 
> :brick:


Why would the read this forum and hear you cry? I think they hate their jobs...


----------



## Tau$eef

Waqarali20005 said:


> Name: Lodgment Date CO(Y/N)
> 
> mamunvega 24th March N
> Waqarali20005 07 April N


Tauseef 26th March N


----------



## sk2014

mamunvega said:


> can we make a revised list here, who are waiting-
> 
> Name: Lodgment Date CO(Y/N)
> 
> mamunvega 24th March N


Revised list for what?

We already have the visa tracker sheet.

tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


----------



## Nagesh

Me86 said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got grant!
> 
> I got my grant 20 minutes ago from Team 6 (JT).
> I lodged on the 19/02 and have VIC SS.
> All the best and a big thank you to everyone on this forum for the continuous help and support!


congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sk2014

This waiting period is killing me.

I applied for 190 even though I had 60 points without state sponsorship because the timeline to process 189 was 6 months while the processing time for 190 was 3 months. Since I wanted to get out quickly, I went for state sponsorship. Biggest mistake ever.

 :frusty:


----------



## sajandeep

sk2014 said:


> This waiting period is killing me.
> 
> I applied for 190 even though I had 60 points without state sponsorship because the timeline to process 189 was 6 months while the processing time for 190 was 3 months. Since I wanted to get out quickly, I went for state sponsorship. Biggest mistake ever.
> 
> :frusty:


its ok bro, just take things positively, u wudnt know it before abt the delay.. we can jus pray fr a quick grant


----------



## chiku2006

Thanks Buddy !!


----------



## sunnyboi

DivineGrace said:


> SunnyBoi
> 
> Please could you answer this one please ? :hug:


Sorry I missed this earlier Divine Grace. My CO initial is LW. She's CO for South Asia and UK.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## manfred-ren

Me86 said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got grant!
> 
> I got my grant 20 minutes ago from Team 6 (JT).
> I lodged on the 19/02 and have VIC SS.
> All the best and a big thank you to everyone on this forum for the continuous help and support!


many many Con............

I am still waiting.....


----------



## 'HM'

what is the best possible contact number for dibp and even the email address ???


----------



## Rky

Nagesh said:


> Hi RKY,
> 
> Congrats!!!!!!!!!! It's party time. You are from which occupation and when is your IED? as I am also for QLD.


Thanx
My occupation is mechanical engineering draftperson & IED is 24/01/2015


----------



## steverds

Hi members,

Anyone here who applied in May?. My application still shows "in progress" and getting a little desperate seeing all the grants.

Congrats to all those who received grants.


----------



## 'HM'

i wud suggest u to hibernate... too slow process... i'm april in wait, march and feb ppl waitin too...


----------



## Hunter85

'HM' said:


> anyone from april???


I applied on 8 of april, no CO yet (though I front loaded everything including forum 80)


----------



## 'HM'

Hunter85 said:


> I applied on 8 of april, no CO yet (though I front loaded everything including forum 80)


hav u called or mailed them???


----------



## jestin684

I am really upset......23 weeks after lodgement.....no grant yet...trying to send an email to the CO...composed the matter and did send it to the agent....agent too busy handling new clients....he doesnt even have the time to just copy paste the matter and send it to the co.......seriously its better u lodge ur application urself....never hire an agent....utter waste of money and time.......so frustrated......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Hunter85

guys anyone who didnt front load all the documents? I just want to know if there are any CO allocations.

On the other hand, in tracker sheet i saw 1 april grant (3 or 4th of april applicant) and 4-5 end of march grants, COs might be allocated for us already


----------



## jestin684

How many members from team 2 have their occupation both in sol and csol????? & How many just csol?

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## decipline

Confrats to all Friends who Got their grants today

wish you all a very good luck

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Lvv

One of my friends got a direct grant today...her lodgement date is march 18th.


----------



## gkvithia

steverds said:


> Hi members,
> 
> Anyone here who applied in May?. My application still shows "in progress" and getting a little desperate seeing all the grants.
> 
> Congrats to all those who received grants.


I doubt you will hear anything till after September. I lodged in June and not expecting anything until after October /November.

I am not sure i high risk nations have to wait longer but i am guessing they will have backlogs again soon.

The thing i don't understand is some states are not even open for state sponsorships yet eg ACT. how will the existing GSM quota be divided ? does each state get a certain amount or FIFO ? 

ACT SS applicants for 2014-2015 will run into major problems if a FIFO system is in place.


----------



## Trijunction

steverds said:


> Hi members,
> 
> Anyone here who applied in May?. My application still shows "in progress" and getting a little desperate seeing all the grants.
> 
> Congrats to all those who received grants.


I think you shouldnot be desperate yet. There are many February applicants still waiting for their grants. You must have noticed the trend that so far those applied before 3rd week of March are getting their grants.

May is way behind in queque. I have applied on 8th April and am giving myself another two weeks minimum.


----------



## PARO

Lvv said:


> One of my friends got a direct grant today...her lodgement date is march 18th.


lets pray we do get the same by tomorrow.....


----------



## sk2014

Hunter85 said:


> On the other hand, in tracker sheet i saw 1 april grant (3 or 4th of april applicant) and 4-5 end of march grants, COs might be allocated for us already


I dont see any grant for April candidates?

sunnyboi who had applied on 28 March has got the grant and there are many Mid March candidates remaining.


----------



## sajandeep

Hunter85 said:


> guys anyone who didnt front load all the documents? I just want to know if there are any CO allocations.
> 
> On the other hand, in tracker sheet i saw 1 april grant (3 or 4th of april applicant) and 4-5 end of march grants, COs might be allocated for us already


which tracker sheet were u following the last one in mine was for sunny boi on 28 march, i think the best way to find is one of us should call dibp for status of CO


----------



## manfred-ren

jestin684 said:


> I am really upset......23 weeks after lodgement.....no grant yet...trying to send an email to the CO...composed the matter and did send it to the agent....agent too busy handling new clients....he doesnt even have the time to just copy paste the matter and send it to the co.......seriously its better u lodge ur application urself....never hire an agent....utter waste of money and time.......so frustrated......
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Hi, friend, don't be upset.

I lodged 11 days after you, and SA 190 too. 

Hope we can get the grant as soon as possible.


----------



## Marshal

steverds said:


> Hi members,
> 
> Anyone here who applied in May?. My application still shows "in progress" and getting a little desperate seeing all the grants.
> 
> Congrats to all those who received grants.


Suggest to hold on my friend and divert your mind for a while. I am a feb applicant and still waiting for the Grant. Besides there are some dec n jan applicants still waiting before me.


----------



## Me86

raufafridi2003 said:


> Many many congratulations


Thank you, all the best to you too


----------



## steverds

Trijunction said:


> I think you shouldnot be desperate yet. There are many February applicants still waiting for their grants. You must have noticed the trend that so far those applied before 3rd week of March are getting their grants.
> 
> May is way behind in queque. I have applied on 8th April and am giving myself another two weeks minimum.



Hi Trijunction,

Trying not to be desperate but every time i see people getting grant, I become hopeful to see at least some update of CO allocation.


----------



## hassan111

Count me in...

My timeline 

263312 |IELTS April -2013 (7 Band)| EA Positive Nov-2013 | EOI submitted 09 March 2014(Subclass 190; South Australia) | SS approved and invite 31 March 2014 | Visa Lodged: April 14, 2014 | All mandatory DOCs including PCC uploaded and medical completed| CO: Awaited


----------



## sk2014

Marshal said:


> Suggest to hold on my friend and divert your mind for a while. I am a feb applicant and still waiting for the Grant. Besides there are some dec n jan applicants still waiting before me.


Did you call/email your CO?


----------



## sajandeep

hassan111 said:


> Count me in...
> 
> My timeline
> 
> 263312 |IELTS April -2013 (7 Band)| EA Positive Nov-2013 | EOI submitted 09 March 2014(Subclass 190; South Australia) | SS approved and invite 31 March 2014 | Visa Lodged: April 14, 2014 | All mandatory DOCs including PCC uploaded and medical completed| CO: Awaited


Welcome hassan


----------



## Tau$eef

Can you guys tell me what kind of applicants may become subject to security checks by ASIO?


----------



## Marshal

sk2014 said:


> Did you call/email your CO?


Yes I emailed them but no reply yet. I will call next week.


----------



## Teji125

steverds said:


> Hi members,
> 
> Anyone here who applied in May?. My application still shows "in progress" and getting a little desperate seeing all the grants.
> 
> Congrats to all those who received grants.


Hey. I applied 11/05. No sign of CO yet. I think we need to wait a bit longer as DIBP hasnt even started looking at March end applicants. FML


----------



## UTS

Hi Friends,

Congrats to all those who recently received their grants.

I got a question, one of my PCC is expiring tomorrow 11/7/14. Do you suggest me to re-apply to avoid any further delay? If it's expiring before grant, would I be asked to provide again?


----------



## rashe_12

UTS said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Congrats to all those who recently received their grants.
> 
> I got a question, one of my PCC is expiring tomorrow 11/7/14. Do you suggest me to re-apply to avoid any further delay? If it's expiring before grant, would I be asked to provide again?


Your PCC is valid for a year. When did you apply for it?


----------



## eddieb7

Morning All,

And what a beautiful Morning it it!!!!

Received our Golden Email this morning..... VISA HAS BEEN GRANTED.
Let the Party begin.


TimeLine was:-
Skill Assessment Application – 7th Aug 13 || Skill Assessment Positive - 29th Nov 13 || VIC SS Applied – 9th Dec 13 || VIC SS Approved – 19th Jan 14 || 190 Applied – 30th Jan 14 || CO Assigned - 16th Mar 14 || Police Checks uploaded 1st Apr 14 || Medicals Cleared 11th April || Grant 10th July 14 

Cheers
Eddieb7


----------



## man111

eddieb7 said:


> Morning All,
> 
> And what a beautiful Morning it it!!!!
> 
> Received our Golden Email this morning..... VISA HAS BEEN GRANTED.
> Let the Party begin.
> 
> 
> TimeLine was:-
> Skill Assessment Application – 7th Aug 13 || Skill Assessment Positive - 29th Nov 13 || VIC SS Applied – 9th Dec 13 || VIC SS Approved – 19th Jan 14 || 190 Applied – 30th Jan 14 || CO Assigned - 16th Mar 14 || Police Checks uploaded 1st Apr 14 || Medicals Cleared 11th April || Grant 10th July 14
> 
> Cheers
> Eddieb7



Congratulation


----------



## lovetosmack

UTS said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Congrats to all those who recently received their grants.
> 
> I got a question, one of my PCC is expiring tomorrow 11/7/14. Do you suggest me to re-apply to avoid any further delay? If it's expiring before grant, would I be asked to provide again?


Unless you are on security checks..... It might have worked if you would have informed that to your CO. I suggest you send an email to your CO bringing it to his/her notice. Even then, don't apply it again and go through the ordeal before the CO asks for it. I say that since the time around for Pakistanis has not been definite. :suspicious:


----------



## lovetosmack

jestin684 said:


> I am really upset......23 weeks after lodgement.....no grant yet...trying to send an email to the CO...composed the matter and did send it to the agent....agent too busy handling new clients....he doesnt even have the time to just copy paste the matter and send it to the co.......seriously its better u lodge ur application urself....never hire an agent....utter waste of money and time.......so frustrated......
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


jestni684 : With all that years of experience living in Australia & understanding their procedures, I wonder why did you have to still choose an agent ? Anyways, there is nothing much we can do. Hang in there. Yours is just around the corner.


----------



## jestin684

Raf84 said:


> I Mailed my Case officer & didn't receive acknowledgement.. I called DIBP & they say the email id is changed.
> 
> IMPORTANT NOTICE - New email address
> 
> We would like to advise that as of 30 June 2014 supporting documentation should be emailed to:
> 
> [email protected].
> 
> To ensure your documents are attended to as soon as possible, we encourage you to update your records, and to send any further documentation to [email protected].
> 
> The following mail boxes will no longer be available:
> 
> · [email protected]
> 
> · [email protected]
> 
> · [email protected]


This new email id is only for sending documents only or even for status enquiry .......my CO is from team 2.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## decipline

eddieb7 said:


> Morning All, And what a beautiful Morning it it!!!! Received our Golden Email this morning..... VISA HAS BEEN GRANTED. Let the Party begin. TimeLine was:- Skill Assessment Application – 7th Aug 13 || Skill Assessment Positive - 29th Nov 13 || VIC SS Applied – 9th Dec 13 || VIC SS Approved – 19th Jan 14 || 190 Applied – 30th Jan 14 || CO Assigned - 16th Mar 14 || Police Checks uploaded 1st Apr 14 || Medicals Cleared 11th April || Grant 10th July 14 Cheers Eddieb7


Congrats 
many many good luck
what a relief for you, I can only understand as going through the same traumatic situation.

can you please share Team and CO initials please.

once again congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

jestin684 said:


> This new email id is only for sending documents only or even for status enquiry .......my CO is from team 2. SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


don't know what it is for?

i did send an status enquiry on this email and no reply till date.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## kharelshishir

ranjanthexplorer said:


> call them . i did today and got to know that my co is assigned on 2nd july. little relax. finger crossed.


Congrats friend. 
When did you lodge?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jestin684

decipline said:


> don't know what it is for?
> 
> i did send an status enquiry on this email and no reply till date.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Which email did u send to.... the new one or the old one. ?...

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## sonsi_03

eddieb7 said:


> Morning All,
> 
> And what a beautiful Morning it it!!!!
> 
> Received our Golden Email this morning..... VISA HAS BEEN GRANTED.
> Let the Party begin.
> 
> 
> TimeLine was:-
> Skill Assessment Application – 7th Aug 13 || Skill Assessment Positive - 29th Nov 13 || VIC SS Applied – 9th Dec 13 || VIC SS Approved – 19th Jan 14 || 190 Applied – 30th Jan 14 || CO Assigned - 16th Mar 14 || Police Checks uploaded 1st Apr 14 || Medicals Cleared 11th April || Grant 10th July 14
> 
> Cheers
> Eddieb7


Congrats! Party on!


----------



## UTS

rashe_12 said:


> Your PCC is valid for a year. When did you apply for it?


I applied in april and its validity is only 3 mônths


----------



## lovetosmack

Present Sir... Late for the party..


----------



## UTS

lovetosmack said:


> Unless you are on security checks..... It might have worked if you would have informed that to your CO. I suggest you send an email to your CO bringing it to his/her notice. Even then, don't apply it again and go through the ordeal before the CO asks for it. I say that since the time around for Pakistanis has not been definite. :suspicious:


Thanks buddy, i guess best available option is to write to CO.


----------



## lovetosmack

UTS said:


> I applied in april and its validity is only 3 mônths


Hey UTS... Irrespective of how many months the PCC is valid in the home country, Australia recognizes them to be valid for an year from the date of issue. So, relax.


----------



## jestin684

Come on guys please...can someone tell me is the team 2 email id still valid for status enquiry....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Marshal

eddieb7 said:


> Morning All,
> 
> And what a beautiful Morning it it!!!!
> 
> Received our Golden Email this morning..... VISA HAS BEEN GRANTED.
> Let the Party begin.
> 
> TimeLine was:-
> Skill Assessment Application – 7th Aug 13 || Skill Assessment Positive - 29th Nov 13 || VIC SS Applied – 9th Dec 13 || VIC SS Approved – 19th Jan 14 || 190 Applied – 30th Jan 14 || CO Assigned - 16th Mar 14 || Police Checks uploaded 1st Apr 14 || Medicals Cleared 11th April || Grant 10th July 14
> 
> Cheers
> Eddieb7


Congratulations to you Eddieb7. 

Have a blast!


----------



## immigbird

A question for all those who got their grants, have your employment been verified for all of you ?? Or just random samples ??


----------



## lovetosmack

jestin684 said:


> Come on guys please...can someone tell me is the team 2 email id still valid for status enquiry....
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


In case you are not aware of this, read it here. The email address has changed from [email protected] to [email protected].
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-6099.html#post4477321


----------



## a_iqbal

I am new member to this forum. I have applied class 189 in Aug 2013 and still there are no signs of visa grant. 
I have also changed my employment and informed this to DIBP, can any one tell how much they may delay in such case.
I am very much stressed and frustrated as 11 months are gone and I could nt get the grant.


----------



## SuperDuperMan

hey lovetosmack, any idea how long they usually take to respond to emails? 



lovetosmack said:


> In case you are not aware of this, read it here. The email address has changed from [email protected] to [email protected].
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-6099.html#post4477321


----------



## lovetosmack

immigbird said:


> A question for all those who got their grants, have your employment been verified for all of you ?? Or just random samples ??


Random.


----------



## lovetosmack

SuperDuperMan said:


> hey lovetosmack, any idea how long they usually take to respond to emails?


SuperDuperMan I don't even have a CO yet. I can't say anything.


----------



## SuperDuperMan

they should re-name them to: Department of Random Immigration and Border Protection or DRIBP




lovetosmack said:


> Random.


----------



## Marshal

Guys any ACT applicants?


----------



## moitrai

Marshal said:


> Guys any ACT applicants?



Yeah..An ACT applicant here!! Applied on 8th April..No CO yet!!


----------



## hopefulhope

moitrai said:


> Yeah..An ACT applicant here!! Applied on 8th April..No CO yet!!


Me too act...applied April 24th


----------



## manfred-ren

Is there any one lodged before me? I am 2.11 and not grant yet.


----------



## Marshal

manfred-ren said:


> is there any one lodged before me? I am 2.11 and not grant yet.


act?


----------



## manfred-ren

Marshal said:


> act?


SA190， lodged 2.11 

No any information from CO or DIBP


----------



## Nagesh

wow!!!!!!!!!! Huuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I got my " GOLDEN MAIL " Today.

I got 190 visa. I have no words to express my feeling.

Thanks a lot for the forum friends.


----------



## carthik.annayan

Marshal said:


> Guys any ACT applicants?



i'm an ACT applicant y ?


----------



## eddieb7

decipline said:


> Congrats
> many many good luck
> what a relief for you, I can only understand as going through the same traumatic situation.
> 
> can you please share Team and CO initials please.
> 
> once again congrats.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Adelaide Team 2 - Initials FB.
But bizarrely received Grant Mail from Team 4 - Initials MB


----------



## Marshal

Marshal said:


> 6 GRANTS Out of 17
> 
> All the best guys!


9 GRANTS Out of 17 

Keep it up ADL Team 2 !!!!


----------



## manofsteel

it seems COs are still processing first quarter applicants (and some prev year backlogs). 
Im wondering how many are still waiting. Most April applicants still do not even have CO yet. 

Anyhow, I'm sure not long we will receive 2 COs too.. a *C*ase *O*fficer and a wave of *CO*ngratulations!  

Nonetheless, I'm still happy to see continuous grants from most members here.


----------



## jack1010

Got my grant earlier in the day. Not a very active member but have used this forum to clarify a number of lot of doubts. Clearly the knowledge bank in this forum excels over the agents out here. Thank you. 

My brief timeline and details -
190 Visa - Victoria sponsorship
Category - R&D Manager
Front loaded all documents
Lodged Visa on 26 Jan 2014
CO - SH Team 4 Adelaide
Grant on 10 July 2014
EID before 16 Jan 2015

I had written an email couple of days (no calls) which did the trick. Grant come through Team 8 Adelaide.

Cheers,
J


----------



## SS70011005

Marshal said:


> 9 GRANTS Out of 17
> 
> Keep it up ADL Team 2 !!!!


Count me in too Marshal... I've got ADL Team 2 as well!!

So its 9 out of 18 now..


----------



## lovetosmack

Marshal said:


> 9 GRANTS Out of 17
> 
> Keep it up ADL Team 2 !!!!


Marshal.. Is this the same team everyone including chiku were cribbing that they were in hibernation ?


----------



## carthik.annayan

Guys, 

I'm still not able to get any clarity on the port of entry/ validating my visa. So, i've written an email to my CO to Clarify, if its mandatory for me to Make a port of entry to the sponsoring state ? If any of you, can share a written communication on the same would be of great help!


Thanks,
Carthik


----------



## Marshal

carthik.annayan said:


> i'm an ACT applicant y ?


You already got your Grant. 

Im checking on pending applicants.


----------



## Marshal

carthik.annayan said:


> i'm an ACT applicant y ?


You already got your Grant. 

Im checking on applicants waiting for the Grant.


----------



## Marshal

lovetosmack said:


> Marshal.. Is this the same team everyone including chiku were cribbing that they were in hibernation ?


Yes bro.

They are moving.


----------



## sk2014

manofsteel said:


> it seems COs are still processing first quarter applicants (and some prev year backlogs).
> Im wondering how many are still waiting. Most April applicants still do not even have CO yet.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm sure not long we will receive 2 COs too.. a *C*ase *O*fficer and a wave of *CO*ngratulations!
> 
> Nonetheless, I'm still happy to see continuous grants from most members here.



There are around 35 candidates remaining from the first quarter.


----------



## Marshal

sk2014 said:


> There are around 35 candidates remaining from the first quarter.


How did you get this information?


----------



## UTS

SS70011005 said:


> Count me in too Marshal... I've got ADL Team 2 as well!!
> 
> So its 9 out of 18 now..


9 out of 19 guys... I belong to same group too.


----------



## lovetosmack

carthik.annayan said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm still not able to get any clarity on the port of entry/ validating my visa. So, i've written an email to my CO to Clarify, if its mandatory for me to Make a port of entry to the sponsoring state ? If any of you, can share a written communication on the same would be of great help!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Carthik


I wouldn't want to sound rude but why do you ask it here if you don't want to go by the suggestions? What are you looking for ? I gave you too many sources that confirm the same. What's bothering you ?


----------



## praDe

Can anybody tell me when I can expect my grant? 
now kind of tired of waiting.


----------



## carthik.annayan

lovetosmack said:


> I wouldn't want to sound rude but why do you ask it here if you don't want to go by the suggestions? What are you looking for ? I gave you too many sources that confirm the same. What's bothering you ?


Hi Buddy, 

Infact, i ve taken ur suggestion very seriously, Just that it's not written anywhere that u can fly into any state for your Initial Check in. I don't want to loose my visa by making the wrong check-in. I'm informing you guys, that i 've written to the CO Cos if i get the right information, i can pass on the same to the group, so that you guys get benefited and save some money! I don't mean to ignore you at all. So, without knowing my intentions don't question my Integrity !

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## Hunter85

praDe said:


> Can anybody tell me when I can expect my grant?
> now kind of tired of waiting.


I say within 2 weeks


----------



## reddyvijay

Thanks to god

Got my Grant.

190 visa offshore

233512- mechanical engineer

wa SS

EOI 12th Dec 2013

Visa Lodged: 20th dec

Case officer Team: 33 24th feb

Delay email : 6/03/2014

Grant- 10th July

Thank you for your support friends.U WILL GET YOUR GRANT VERY SOON. All the best


----------



## Matiko

Marshal said:


> Guys any ACT applicants?


Hey Marshal,

I'm an ACT applicant lodged on 15th Feb. Still waiting!


----------



## Matiko

Congratulations EDdieb7, Nagesh and Rkv ... Way to go! T2 Gang is roaring! 

This makes me more hopeful and impatient at the same time.

Hoping for a miracle tomorrow.


----------



## lovetosmack

carthik.annayan said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Infact, i ve taken ur suggestion very seriously, Just that it's not written anywhere that u can fly into any state for your Initial Check in. I don't want to loose my visa by making the wrong check-in. I'm informing you guys, that i 've written to the CO Cos if i get the right information, i can pass on the same to the group, so that you guys get benefited and save some money! I don't mean to ignore you at all. So, without knowing my intentions don't question my Integrity !
> 
> Cheers,
> Carthik


I understand buddy. It's not written anywhere because it will be clearly mentioned in the visa in the row that says "Visa Conditions'. Does yours have any or does it read "NIL"? Did you have an agent or you have used this forum help to lodge the visa ?


----------



## Matiko

jestin684 said:


> I am really upset......23 weeks after lodgement.....no grant yet...trying to send an email to the CO...composed the matter and did send it to the agent....agent too busy handling new clients....he doesnt even have the time to just copy paste the matter and send it to the co.......seriously its better u lodge ur application urself....never hire an agent....utter waste of money and time.......so frustrated......
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


I feel for you bro! Equally frustrated right now. I've got the same CO as yours, guess shes on vacation or waiting for Christmas to grant our visas.


----------



## carthik.annayan

lovetosmack said:


> I understand buddy. It's not written anywhere because it will be clearly mentioned in the visa in the row that says "Visa Conditions'. Does yours have any or does it read "NIL"? Did you have an agent or you have used this forum help to lodge the visa ?



'VISA Conditions' : NIL i did see that. Logically, to me it makes sense. i saw other forums where ppl said, "VISA Conditions": NIL Doesn't mean a thing ( Let me search that forum thread for you)

Process of Visa registration after landing in Australia

- Says u can enter any state. But its not clear. If The CO gives a written communication nothing like it Isn't it ?

I used an Agent, But agent says Port of entry is Mandatory to that State that's sponsoring you  

Thanks,
Carthik


----------



## lovetosmack

carthik.annayan said:


> 'VISA Conditions' : NIL i did see that. Logically, to me it makes sense. i saw other forums where ppl said, "VISA Conditions": NIL Doesn't mean a thing ( Let me search that forum thread for you)
> 
> Process of Visa registration after landing in Australia
> 
> - Says u can enter any state. But its not clear. If The CO gives a written communication nothing like it Isn't it ?
> 
> I used an Agent, But agent says Port of entry is Mandatory to that State that's sponsoring you
> 
> Thanks,
> Carthik


A visa is granted to a country not to state, UNLESS special conditions are attached to it. Its well understood by default.

If still in doubt, go by your agent. Every one here knows about the credibility of Indian Immigration agents (non-MARA).


----------



## Chindu

Got my Grant today.

Victoria SS, Team Adelaide. Visa Lodged in February.

This forum has helped me alot in clarifying my doubt. Thanks a lot Guys.


----------



## Matiko

Chindu said:


> Got my Grant today.
> 
> Victoria SS, Team Adelaide. Visa Lodged in February.
> 
> This forum has helped me alot in clarifying my doubt. Thanks a lot Guys.


Congratulations Chindu, 

Pls share the initials of your CO and lodgement date.


----------



## Nagesh

Matiko said:


> Congratulations EDdieb7, Nagesh and Rkv ... Way to go! T2 Gang is roaring!
> 
> This makes me more hopeful and impatient at the same time.
> 
> Hoping for a miracle tomorrow.


Thanks Matiko.

You just mail to CO and within a week you will get the Grant . Have you E mailed to your CO ? otherwise Don't worry you will definitely get it .
my best wishes to all those are waiting.


----------



## Marshal

eddieb7 said:


> Updated ADL Team 2 list
> (1) Chiku2006 SA 21/02/14 ( GRANT )
> (2) Cooldude1308 (GRANT)
> (3) Marshal - ACT
> (4) Darbar1409 (GRANT)
> 5) raufafridi2003 NSW 28/09/2013
> 6) enernet (GRANT)
> 7) RVJ
> 8) SuperDuperMan
> 9) Nagesh QLD 19/02/2014 ( GRANT )
> 10) Matiko ACT 15/02/2014
> 11) Tigerfeet GRANT ( GRANT )
> 12) Jestin684 SA 30/01/2014
> 13) Eddieb7 VIC 31/01/2014 ( GRANT )
> 14 Damilloo
> 15) RKY - QLD- 15 jan 2014 (GRANT )
> 16) msohaibkhan - NSW - 16/03/14
> 17) sandysehta - 189 - 01/05/14


Updated list. Pls add if I may have missed out some one.


----------



## decipline

jestin684 said:


> Which email did u send to.... the new one or the old one. ?... SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


i sent on old one and got auto reply immeiaty that this email id no longer exist

hence immediaty sent ti new one but no response at all

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

jestin684 said:


> Come on guys please...can someone tell me is the team 2 email id still valid for status enquiry.... SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


no
its not balid
its changed
and on new email no one responding

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

SuperDuperMan said:


> they should re-name them to: Department of Random Immigration and Border Protection or DRIBP


. . 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Optimus Prime

Marshal said:


> Guys any ACT applicants?


ACT Applicant here!


----------



## decipline

Nagesh said:


> wow!!!!!!!!!! Huuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got my " GOLDEN MAIL " Today. I got 190 visa. I have no words to express my feeling. Thanks a lot for the forum friends.


congrts man
great great

can you please share your Team and CO please ?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

eddieb7 said:


> Adelaide Team 2 - Initials FB. But bizarrely received Grant Mail from Team 4 - Initials MB


wow

seems. Team 4 is very active

Onlg they lost my file

all others getting cleared

mine is misplaced by them or mine is like interesiting Nivel so they keep on reading and keeping it with them and passing inside the team members just to read an Njoy and not to act

uffffff
fed up of this wait

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Marshal

List of ACT Applicants.

Optimus prime
Moitrai
Matiko
Hopefulhope
Manfred-ren - 11/02/14
Marshal - 07/02/14


----------



## decipline

jack1010 said:


> Got my grant earlier in the day. Not a very active member but have used this forum to clarify a number of lot of doubts. Clearly the knowledge bank in this forum excels over the agents out here. Thank you. My brief timeline and details - 190 Visa - Victoria sponsorship Category - R&D Manager Front loaded all documents Lodged Visa on 26 Jan 2014 CO - SH Team 4 Adelaide Grant on 10 July 2014 EID before 16 Jan 2015 I had written an email couple of days (no calls) which did the trick. Grant come through Team 8 Adelaide. Cheers, J


congrats man

one more Team 4 applicant grant

ohhh man
Dear Team 4, request you to kindy onform me if my file got lost, i will upload it again. No issue with me. But please please help your self and have mercy on me.

Thanks in adVance to them

and once afain good luck to you

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

praDe said:


> Can anybody tell me when I can expect my grant? now kind of tired of waiting.


dear friend

your question is very valid that when can we expect the grant?

Answer available only with one - GOD

just keep praying

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

mera number kab aayega (When will my turn come )


----------



## decipline

reddyvijay said:


> Thanks to god Got my Grant. 190 visa offshore 233512- mechanical engineer wa SS EOI 12th Dec 2013 Visa Lodged: 20th dec Case officer Team: 33 24th feb Delay email : 6/03/2014 Grant- 10th July Thank you for your support friends.U WILL GET YOUR GRANT VERY SOON. All the best


congrats a lot

party hard man

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

On the side note my id is 'koolsmartbuddy' I feel I am neither

kool - since I am getting so paranoid because of this waiting, nor
smart - I hired an agent to do something I could have done myself

just 'buddy' ?


----------



## decipline

Chindu said:


> Got my Grant today. Victoria SS, Team Adelaide. Visa Lodged in February. This forum has helped me alot in clarifying my doubt. Thanks a lot Guys.


congrats dear

can you please share you team no and CO initials please?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Huss81

soon the pages on this thread will reach 1000.... why don't people use the Quote off feature and reply to all at once... rather than replying individually and just increasing the number of pages.... also, valid questions are getting lost in all this!


----------



## SS70011005

koolsmartbuddy said:


> On the side note my id is 'koolsmartbuddy' I feel I am neither
> 
> kool - since I am getting so paranoid because of this waiting, nor
> smart - I hired an agent to do something I could have done myself
> 
> just 'buddy' ?


Well buddy is good enough!! And tera number ayega dost!!! But hum bhi line main lage hain....


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

SS70011005 said:


> Well buddy is good enough!! And tera number ayega dost!!! But hum bhi line main lage hain....


hamara number kab aayega... ;-)


----------



## decipline

Marshal said:


> List of ACT Applicants. Optimus prime Moitrai Matiko Hopefulhope Manfred-ren - 11/02/14 Marshal - 07/02/14


Add me in

I am ACT applicant

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## lovetosmack

SS70011005 said:


> Well buddy is good enough!! And tera number ayega dost!!! But hum bhi line main lage hain....


Do you really think they are following a queue order ? Doesn't seem like anyone in DIBP cares about the order.


----------



## decipline

lovetosmack said:


> Do you really think they are following a queue order ?


Nope

not at all

totally CO specific and in line with Monthly Quota Limit 

CO' s which are fast decision makers are processing and sending it immediately to Visa Processing Officer.
With introduction of Monthly Visa quota, even Visa Processing Office can't do much, he will issue visa in queue order received from COs and not per the lodgement date

my thinking base on experience till date.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Huss81 said:


> soon the pages on this thread will reach 1000.... why don't people use the Quote off feature and reply to all at once... rather than replying individually and just increasing the number of pages.... also, valid questions are getting lost in all this!


Huss there are so many serious situations at hand and you're concerned about hitting 1000 page mark.... why :-/


----------



## lovetosmack

decipline said:


> Nope
> 
> not at all
> 
> totally CO specific and in line with Monthly Quota Limit
> 
> CO' s which are fast decision makers are processing and sending it immediately to Visa Processing Officer.
> With introduction of Monthly Visa quota, even Visa Processing Office can't do much, he will issue visa in queue order received from COs and not per the lodgement date
> 
> my thinking base on experience till date.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


There is no such thing as Monthly Quota. It was just being used to keep away people from pestering DIBP. I don't see any pattern or limit if that was the case. Nor in 189 or 190.


----------



## SS70011005

decipline said:


> Nope
> 
> not at all
> 
> totally CO specific and in line with Monthly Quota Limit
> 
> CO' s which are fast decision makers are processing and sending it immediately to Visa Processing Officer.
> With introduction of Monthly Visa quota, even Visa Processing Office can't do much, he will issue visa in queue order received from COs and not per the lodgement date
> 
> my thinking base on experience till date.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


So you mean to say they are close to exhausting monthly quota in 10 days ... c'mon man... I don't think it works like that.. there could be many reasons... like validating documents, CO on leave, individual applicants issues etc. 

Also, by having a monthly quota cannot solve the problem of backlog clearance as it will just pile up more backlog... to start processing the fresh applications of new programme year, its in their benefit to clear the backlog fast...

As for the new program year, they have tightened the screws in terms of requirements. This will keep the fresh applications in manageable limit for them, so again, clearing the backlog fast helps them in processing new applications..


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Anyone from Team 23?


----------



## Huss81

Yup.... me... Team 23 adelaide allotted on 2nd July.... Visa class 489.... Visa filed 23rd March... we have quite similar timelines...


----------



## Marshal

SS70011005 said:


> So you mean to say they are close to exhausting monthly quota in 10 days ... c'mon man... I don't think it works like that.. there could be many reasons... like validating documents, CO on leave, individual applicants issues etc.
> 
> Also, by having a monthly quota cannot solve the problem of backlog clearance as it will just pile up more backlog... to start processing the fresh applications of new programme year, its in their benefit to clear the backlog fast...
> 
> As for the new program year, they have tightened the screws in terms of requirements. This will keep the fresh applications in manageable limit for them, so again, clearing the backlog fast helps them in processing new applications..


I second this. I do not think that the monthly quota thing exist as I see a lot of grants each day. About us, its just a matter of time.


----------



## ange76600

I lodged my 190 visa application the 26th of May.
When can I expect my allocation to a CO?
I would like to know if someone else has lodge a 190 visa application in May.
Thanks in advance,
Ange


----------



## Trijunction

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Anyone from Team 23?





Huss81 said:


> Yup.... me... Team 23 adelaide allotted on 2nd July.... Visa class 489.... Visa filed 23rd March... we have quite similar timelines...



This only shows that they are actually processing the applications in order.. the early/delayed grant differences are more on account of facts specific to a case than DIBP processing randomly.

I dont think its always possible for a CO to close the current file before moving onto the next one. Afterall, they have to see many aspects in each file.


----------



## chiku2006

Matiko, Marshal and jestin, your grants should have come by now guys !!!

Please do call DIBP and question them. I am praying for you guys !!!

Tomorrow is going to be a big day !


----------



## Trijunction

ange76600 said:


> I lodged my 190 visa application the 26th of May.
> When can I expect my allocation to a CO?
> I would like to know if someone else has lodge a 190 visa application in May.
> Thanks in advance,
> Ange


In 1.5 months approximately.. depends a lot on current backlog.


----------



## SuperDuperMan

Mee too



Marshal said:


> List of ACT Applicants.
> 
> Optimus prime
> Moitrai
> Matiko
> Hopefulhope
> Manfred-ren - 11/02/14
> Marshal - 07/02/14


----------



## Matiko

chiku2006 said:


> Matiko, Marshal and jestin, your grants should have come by now guys !!!
> 
> Please do call DIBP and question them. I am praying for you guys !!!
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be a big day !


Thank you for your prayers buddy! We surely need it 

Sent an email yesterday. Hoping for the best!


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Huss81 said:


> Yup.... me... Team 23 adelaide allotted on 2nd July.... Visa class 489.... Visa filed 23rd March... we have quite similar timelines...


Whose your CO? Mine is SS. Did your CO ask for any documentation?


----------



## immigbird

ange76600 said:


> I lodged my 190 visa application the 26th of May.
> When can I expect my allocation to a CO?
> I would like to know if someone else has lodge a 190 visa application in May.
> Thanks in advance,
> Ange


I have lodged mine on 6th June, I dont expect grants until october, however lets just wait and see how would they proceed with the backlog and this will make the whole timeline more predictable, I think.


----------



## immigbird

Can our friends who have got their visas tell us if they were all subjected ti the stupid job verification process or not ?


----------



## Matiko

Nagesh said:


> Thanks Matiko.
> 
> You just mail to CO and within a week you will get the Grant . Have you E mailed to your CO ? otherwise Don't worry you will definitely get it .
> my best wishes to all those are waiting.


Thanks Nagesh! I did email my CO yesterday. Hope she hears my prayers!


----------



## Huss81

Huss81 said:


> soon the pages on this thread will reach 1000.... why don't people use the Quote off feature and reply to all at once... rather than replying individually and just increasing the number of pages.... also, valid questions are getting lost in all this!





decipline said:


> congrats dear
> 
> can you please share you team no and CO initials please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum





koolsmartbuddy said:


> Whose your CO? Mine is SS. Did your CO ask for any documentation?


I have not got any CO as yet... just the team name.... no contact made by CO yet


----------



## Marshal

chiku2006 said:


> Matiko, Marshal and jestin, your grants should have come by now guys !!!
> 
> Please do call DIBP and question them. I am praying for you guys !!!
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be a big day !


Chiku I have already sent an email to my C/o.

Now really hoping for the best tomorrow or early next week. Thank you for keeping us in your prayers.


----------



## decipline

chiku2006 said:


> Matiko, Marshal and jestin, your grants should have come by now guys !!! Please do call DIBP and question them. I am praying for you guys !!! Tomorrow is going to be a big day !


chiku bro

you missed to add me in list

bhai, please pray for me yaar. don't forget brother.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

Matiko said:


> Thanks Nagesh! I did email my CO yesterday. Hope she hears my prayers!


you had your CO's email?
or
just sent to common email ?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

Marshal said:


> Chiku I have already sent an email to my C/o. Now really hoping for the best tomorrow or early next week. Thank you for keeping us in your prayers.


dear

you haf yout CO's email?
or
just sent to general email?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

immigbird said:


> Can our friends who have got their visas tell us if they were all subjected ti the stupid job verification process or not ?


don't think so

had it been in employer verification, could have taken little longer time

and employer verification is totally random

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

lovetosmack said:


> There is no such thing as Monthly Quota. It was just being used to keep away people from pestering DIBP. I don't see any pattern or limit if that was the case. Nor in 189 or 190.


Dear Friend

I told? its my personnel onservation.

secondly, i believe , they do have monthly quota as informed by DIBp to those who called them.

regarding quota for 189, yes they have fix number of quota for 189 and only according to that they issues invite per round

i think they have started experimenting thr same pn 190 quota

if they are doing than it's serious matter because as 189 is centrally governed and they control exact number of invite from central pool but in 190 states are giving grants to all who satisfies the criteri so number of invites can't be controlled. It will be benefitial if they do not follow quota for 190 or else waiting will be longeeerrrrrrrrrrrr

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

SS70011005 said:


> So you mean to say they are close to exhausting monthly quota in 10 days ... c'mon man... I don't think it works like that.. there could be many reasons... like validating documents, CO on leave, individual applicants issues etc. Also, by having a monthly quota cannot solve the problem of backlog clearance as it will just pile up more backlog... to start processing the fresh applications of new programme year, its in their benefit to clear the backlog fast... As for the new program year, they have tightened the screws in terms of requirements. This will keep the fresh applications in manageable limit for them, so again, clearing the backlog fast helps them in processing new applications..


i did not say they exhausted monthly quota

and this info is received by those applicants who called thr DIbp.

exact quota will never be known to applicants. but i hope and pray they don't introduce this quota system.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Huss81 said:


> I have not got any CO as yet... just the team name.... no contact made by CO yet


Then how did you know about the team name? DId you call DIBP?


----------



## Huss81

Huss81 said:


> I have not got any CO as yet... just the team name.... no contact made by CO yet





koolsmartbuddy said:


> Then how did you know about the team name? DId you call DIBP?


Yes I had called DIBP and the lady there informed me.... she said she cannot tell me the name of the CO yet but if there is some requirement, CO will contact... did the CO ask you for any documents?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Huss81 said:


> Yes I had called DIBP and the lady there informed me.... she said she cannot tell me the name of the CO yet but if there is some requirement, CO will contact... did the CO ask you for any documents?


Yeah my wife's functional english requirement. I uploaded it on 6th July, I feel so stupid. I should have front loaded that as well but I didn't and I would have got the grant by now


----------



## decipline

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Yeah my wife's functional english requirement. I uploaded it on 6th July, I feel so stupid. I should have front loaded that as well but I didn't and I would have got the grant by now


what document you submitted?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Refresh!!! wait.......Refresh!!! wait...... that is all I have been doing for last 2 weeks now:ballchain:


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Huss81 said:


> Yes I had called DIBP and the lady there informed me.... she said she cannot tell me the name of the CO yet but if there is some requirement, CO will contact... did the CO ask you for any documents?





decipline said:


> what document you submitted?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Got a bonafide from her college that her course was in English Medium


----------



## Huss81

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Yeah my wife's functional english requirement. I uploaded it on 6th July, I feel so stupid. I should have front loaded that as well but I didn't and I would have got the grant by now


I am sure your grant is not far.... just wait for a few more days!


----------



## kharelshishir

sk2014 said:


> There are around 35 candidates remaining from the first quarter.


What exactly did u mean by first quarter friend?
Did u mean jan-feb- mar applicant?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## chiku2006

decipline said:


> chiku bro
> 
> you missed to add me in list
> 
> bhai, please pray for me yaar. don't forget brother.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Sorry my friend, I have added you as well in my prayers ;-)


----------



## decipline

chiku2006 said:


> Sorry my friend, I have added you as well in my prayers ;-)


thanks thamks thanks bhai

really needed it

took a leave for today after fighting with my Boss
he refused and i ignores him

I am so much tense and can't concentrate so took a leave

even i am not getting any reaponse from team email id. i sent and email enquiry 3 days ago but no reaponse. i don't have CO's personnel email so relying on team address but no reaponse.

pray for me. thanks for your wishes.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Got a bonafide from her college that her course was in English Medium


Hi Buddy

pleasr do not consider this message as threat or in other way
but
i strongly suggest, yoy provide your wife's IELTS reaults or pay the fees.

Even after mentioning on websites regarding university letter as prrof of accepatance of spouse functional english, in most of the cases CO's are not accepting it.

2 reasons why i am telling you to either take IELTS or pay fees
1). this will avoid further delay of application
2) if aftet 28 days of time CO ask you for the same you are just wasting 28 days and till further update from your end, your case will be put aside.

Once again, this is my personnel experience with one of my friend and also read in forum some times back.

Just an advise for you to fasten up the process.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ange76600

Trijunction said:


> In 1.5 months approximately.. depends a lot on current backlog.


Thanks for your return.
Why 1,5 months?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

decipline said:


> Hi Buddy
> 
> pleasr do not consider this message as threat or in other way
> but
> i strongly suggest, yoy provide your wife's IELTS reaults or pay the fees.
> 
> Even after mentioning on websites regarding university letter as prrof of accepatance of spouse functional english, in most of the cases CO's are not accepting it.
> 
> 2 reasons why i am telling you to either take IELTS or pay fees
> 1). this will avoid further delay of application
> 2) if aftet 28 days of time CO ask you for the same you are just wasting 28 days and till further update from your end, your case will be put aside.
> 
> Once again, this is my personnel experience with one of my friend and also read in forum some times back.
> 
> Just an advise for you to fasten up the process.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Oh come on man. I can't have that bad luck. I feel its worked for most people and if they don't accept I will pay them the damn fees if that is what they want. Giving IELTS and posting it will take 28 days anyway if I get the slot. So I feel I will just pray my CO is fine with it.


----------



## Marshal

decipline said:


> dear
> 
> you haf yout CO's email?
> or
> just sent to general email?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Bro my agent sent it. Not sure what my agents email id is.


----------



## ange76600

immigbird said:


> I have lodged mine on 6th June, I dont expect grants until october, however lets just wait and see how would they proceed with the backlog and this will make the whole timeline more predictable, I think.



Thanks for your return.
Why October?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Hey Apart from Huss who else is out there with Team 23?


----------



## Marshal

Marshal said:


> Bro my agent sent it. Not sure what my agents email id is.


Sorry I meant C/o email id.


----------



## sk2014

kharelshishir said:


> What exactly did u mean by first quarter friend?
> Did u mean jan-feb- mar applicant?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Yes, first quarter means Jan, feb, Mar.

There are around 35 people from first quarter as per the visa tracking sheet.


----------



## Zlata

Hello everyone!

I'm new here)
Kindly help me to understand how do you track the occupation ceiling changes and invitation round?
How can I track this info for South Australia for 190 visa?
Sorry if my questions are silly.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## HarryAdd

Congrats to all who got the grants today...

enjoy....


----------



## lovetosmack

decipline said:


> Hi Buddy
> 
> pleasr do not consider this message as threat or in other way
> but
> i strongly suggest, yoy provide your wife's IELTS reaults or pay the fees.
> 
> Even after mentioning on websites regarding university letter as prrof of accepatance of spouse functional english, in most of the cases CO's are not accepting it.
> 
> 2 reasons why i am telling you to either take IELTS or pay fees
> 1). this will avoid further delay of application
> 2) if aftet 28 days of time CO ask you for the same you are just wasting 28 days and till further update from your end, your case will be put aside.
> 
> Once again, this is my personnel experience with one of my friend and also read in forum some times back.
> 
> Just an advise for you to fasten up the process.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Dude just because your visa will be a little delayed you want him to pay 4500 aud? Hell no!! Can you point to any one case where co rejected medium of instruction cert? I haven't come across any such thing. Moreover they have to accept it by law. It's not a favour they are doing us.

And re monthly quota dibp regulates 189 invites not visas. And it regulates 190 invites too but via states. That's the reason states don't invite you as soon as they receive your file. They wait even though they can approve it immediately and regulate the flow though we don't see it directly. 

What I meant is DIBP customer reps are only giving that as a reason. Where did you find that 189 had visa monthly limit? Please don't speculate. I'm happy to see any proof you can show that they have visa quota limit for 189.


----------



## HarryAdd

Zlata said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm new here)
> Kindly help me to understand how do you track the occupation ceiling changes and invitation round?
> How can I track this info for South Australia for 190 visa?
> Sorry if my questions are silly.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


follow the below link for change on SNOL
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_data

let me know if you need any more help

cheers


----------



## mamunvega

how many grants were there today??


----------



## Gurdjieff

Zlata said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm new here)
> Kindly help me to understand how do you track the occupation ceiling changes and invitation round?
> How can I track this info for South Australia for 190 visa?
> Sorry if my questions are silly.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.



Ceiling changes - updated here: SkillSelect
(see tab 'Occupation ceilings')

Invitation rounds - reports here
SkillSelect
(see tab 'Invitation rounds')

DIBP ceilings are not applicable to specific states. It is the total number of independent visas that DIBP will issue this year. Not applicable to state sponsored visas like 190.

If you meant you want to the 'ceiling for the number of applications that SA will sponsor this year', this number is not available on the internet. SA (and all states) only indicate a general "availability" of the number of applications that they will sponsor this year, but not a specific number. SA's availability for each occupation is here: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data

Silly questions are frequent, normal and very welcome.


----------



## aayu09

mamunvega said:


> how many grants were there today??


Hello guys.... I have been following this forum for 2-3 months now...without registration...

I registered yesterday and I have received my grant today....it has been a long wait....but at last I have got it...God have answered my prayers...

I lodged visa on 19th march14 and got a direct grant..timelines are as follows

Vetasses positive 24th Jan, SA SS 26th Feb, visa lodge (190) 19th March, docs front loaded except PCC and medicals. Medicals April 14, PCC 5th June.. Grant 10th July

Thank you guys for all your encouragement... Wish u all the best for speedy grant


----------



## deepu

aayu09 said:


> Hello guys.... I have been following this forum for 2-3 months now...without registration...
> 
> I registered yesterday and I have received my grant today....it has been a long wait....but at last I have got it...God have answered my prayers...
> 
> I lodged visa on 19th march14 and got a direct grant..timelines are as follows
> 
> Vetasses positive 24th Jan, SA SS 26th Feb, visa lodge (190) 19th March, docs front loaded except PCC and medicals. Medicals April 14, PCC 5th June.. Grant 10th July
> 
> Thank you guys for all your encouragement... Wish u all the best for speedy grant


Congrats Dear..... GOOD LUCK.....


----------



## mamunvega

aayu09 said:


> Hello guys.... I have been following this forum for 2-3 months now...without registration...
> 
> I registered yesterday and I have received my grant today....it has been a long wait....but at last I have got it...God have answered my prayers...
> 
> I lodged visa on 19th march14 and got a direct grant..timelines are as follows
> 
> Vetasses positive 24th Jan, SA SS 26th Feb, visa lodge (190) 19th March, docs front loaded except PCC and medicals. Medicals April 14, PCC 5th June.. Grant 10th July
> 
> Thank you guys for all your encouragement... Wish u all the best for speedy grant



OMG Its your first post n You are telling us about your Grant !! Well Done, Brother !! Good Luck !! :car:


----------



## hopefulhope

As far as my understanding goes no one in the april gang has a CO assigned....
Correct me if iam wrong..


----------



## Hunter85

guys I cant find the link for the tracker sheet with april grant but when I find it I will share it with you

On the other hand did everybody front loaded all documents? If yes there is no way for us to know if we have CO assigned


----------



## Zlata

Gurdjieff said:


> DIBP ceilings are not applicable to specific states. It is the total number of independent visas that DIBP will issue this year. Not applicable to state sponsored visas like 190.
> 
> If you meant you want to the 'ceiling for the number of applications that SA will sponsor this year', this number is not available on the internet. SA (and all states) only indicate a general "availability" of the number of applications that they will sponsor this year, but not a specific number.




Thank u for an explanation - this info is exactly what I've been looking for.


----------



## oz.dezire

Hello dear friends,
Am new here!
been following the forum.

I just needed to know if the grants are for single ppl?
I mean has anyone with family visa ie; he/she along with her family applied n got visa subclass 190 yet??

thanks for ur responses


----------



## decipline

aayu09 said:


> Hello guys.... I have been following this forum for 2-3 months now...without registration... I registered yesterday and I have received my grant today....it has been a long wait....but at last I have got it...God have answered my prayers... I lodged visa on 19th march14 and got a direct grant..timelines are as follows Vetasses positive 24th Jan, SA SS 26th Feb, visa lodge (190) 19th March, docs front loaded except PCC and medicals. Medicals April 14, PCC 5th June.. Grant 10th July Thank you guys for all your encouragement... Wish u all the best for speedy grant


that's great man

many many congrats

please share your team and Co initials

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sandysehta

sunnyboi said:


> Guys,
> 
> Believe it or not. VISA GRANTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohooooooo!!!!!!!!!!   I'm really not able to believe it. Really!! Had to triple check and see if it was real. Direct grant!!!!!!
> 
> Adelaide GSM Team 4 granted the visa. CO name : LW
> 
> Thank you everyone for the support and help. I'm really not able to type properly now. Will update and answer any questions soon.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats sunnyboi!



homsai said:


> Got my golden email.
> 
> AD Team 6
> 
> 190 16/Feb/2014 Elodged
> 
> Thank you guys for sharing the valuable information.
> 
> Hope everyone get a speedy grant.
> 
> Love you guys.


Congrats homsai!



sonsi_03 said:


> Now my heart is beating like a hammer...my visa application has been granted to. IED March 03,2015!


Congrats sonsi!



maash said:


> yayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Visa granted........just now got a call from our agent.......reallly happpy.....March applicants get ready....Visa can come any time...
> 
> This forum was a great encouragement for us....Thanking each and every one for your help...


Congrats maash!



Alyaawessam said:


> Dear all I really wanted to thank you all for your support I was a silent follower & today only I got my grant , I called DIBP 2 days ago & sent an email to my CO & finally today I got my grant thanks for all of you for making it easier to wait & to understand lots of things below is my details:
> Visa lodged 11nov 13
> Medicals 1st march 14
> PCC 20 march 14
> EID 21 feb 15
> Adelaide team 23 CO D


Congrats Alyaawessam!



richardlee said:


> Today I got grant, I checked in immiaccount that my case is finalized and granted.
> My agent didn't call me yet.
> I lodged on March 5, Team 6 was allocated in May.
> 
> Thank you for all of your help and cheering.


Congrats richardlee!



vindicator135 said:


> Friends, it is with great joy that I share with you the news - I've received my Visa grant today (Adeleide, Team 6, direct visa grant) ! Thank you everyone for sharing the loooong wait, sharing the sentiments, and being trully helpful! Best of luck to those who are still waiting, just keep it up, it will eventually happen. Godbless!


Congrats vindicator!



Rky said:


> Hi... Friends
> By the god grace i got my Visa 190 today (9 july) morning
> I loged my visa on 15 Jan for QLD.
> 
> Thanks all for their support , this forum was really helpful for gathering information & advise.


Congrats Rky!



Me86 said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got grant!
> 
> I got my grant 20 minutes ago from Team 6 (JT).
> I lodged on the 19/02 and have VIC SS.
> All the best and a big thank you to everyone on this forum for the continuous help and support!


Congrats buddy!



eddieb7 said:


> Morning All,
> 
> And what a beautiful Morning it it!!!!
> 
> Received our Golden Email this morning..... VISA HAS BEEN GRANTED.
> Let the Party begin.
> 
> 
> TimeLine was:-
> Skill Assessment Application – 7th Aug 13 || Skill Assessment Positive - 29th Nov 13 || VIC SS Applied – 9th Dec 13 || VIC SS Approved – 19th Jan 14 || 190 Applied – 30th Jan 14 || CO Assigned - 16th Mar 14 || Police Checks uploaded 1st Apr 14 || Medicals Cleared 11th April || Grant 10th July 14
> 
> Cheers
> Eddieb7


Congrats eddieb!



Nagesh said:


> wow!!!!!!!!!! Huuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got my " GOLDEN MAIL " Today.
> 
> I got 190 visa. I have no words to express my feeling.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the forum friends.


Congrats Nagesh!



jack1010 said:


> Got my grant earlier in the day. Not a very active member but have used this forum to clarify a number of lot of doubts. Clearly the knowledge bank in this forum excels over the agents out here. Thank you.
> 
> My brief timeline and details -
> 190 Visa - Victoria sponsorship
> Category - R&D Manager
> Front loaded all documents
> Lodged Visa on 26 Jan 2014
> CO - SH Team 4 Adelaide
> Grant on 10 July 2014
> EID before 16 Jan 2015
> 
> I had written an email couple of days (no calls) which did the trick. Grant come through Team 8 Adelaide.
> 
> Cheers,
> J


Congrats Jack!



reddyvijay said:


> Thanks to god
> 
> Got my Grant.
> 
> 190 visa offshore
> 
> 233512- mechanical engineer
> 
> wa SS
> 
> EOI 12th Dec 2013
> 
> Visa Lodged: 20th dec
> 
> Case officer Team: 33 24th feb
> 
> Delay email : 6/03/2014
> 
> Grant- 10th July
> 
> Thank you for your support friends.U WILL GET YOUR GRANT VERY SOON. All the best


Congrats reddyvijay!



Chindu said:


> Got my Grant today.
> 
> Victoria SS, Team Adelaide. Visa Lodged in February.
> 
> This forum has helped me alot in clarifying my doubt. Thanks a lot Guys.


Congrats Chindu!



aayu09 said:


> Hello guys.... I have been following this forum for 2-3 months now...without registration...
> 
> I registered yesterday and I have received my grant today....it has been a long wait....but at last I have got it...God have answered my prayers...
> 
> I lodged visa on 19th march14 and got a direct grant..timelines are as follows
> 
> Vetasses positive 24th Jan, SA SS 26th Feb, visa lodge (190) 19th March, docs front loaded except PCC and medicals. Medicals April 14, PCC 5th June.. Grant 10th July
> 
> Thank you guys for all your encouragement... Wish u all the best for speedy grant


Congrats aayu!


----------



## decipline

lovetosmack said:


> Dude just because your visa will be a little delayed you want him to pay 4500 aud? Hell no!! Can you point to any one case where co rejected medium of instruction cert? I haven't come across any such thing. Moreover they have to accept it by law. It's not a favour they are doing us. And re monthly quota dibp regulates 189 invites not visas. And it regulates 190 invites too but via states. That's the reason states don't invite you as soon as they receive your file. They wait even though they can approve it immediately and regulate the flow though we don't see it directly. What I meant is DIBP customer reps are only giving that as a reason. Where did you find that 189 had visa monthly limit? Please don't speculate. I'm happy to see any proof you can show that they have visa quota limit for 189.


Buddy

firstly i already mentioned not to take it as threat or to consider it other way

secondly, regarding the proof. Yes. Yes. Yes. i had seen a case of one applicant who applied through the agent and after CO allocation, CO asked for VAC 2 payment directly even though he had front loaded the cettificate. CO refused to consider the certificate and I sure you can not fight against them if you want your case to go through hassel free.

Thirdly, regarding 189 quota, it is same as you mentioned. they restrict the invites and inturn mostly restricts te visas as well.
while for 190, as you mentioned they don't gove invite immediately but again it varies a lot from 1 month to 2.5 month. And that too DIBP has no control over all states. All states are free to issues invite as per the maximum allowed for the year. States mat choose to use it within six month or may be a year. that's upto them and DIBP has no hold on it.
That's where the visa issues are concern for 190. in particular month / s. if states issued lore invites than visa applications will be high in case of 190 which is not the case with 189.

Hope , i tried to explain it.

And once again, it was a matter of personnel choice and not to be taken otherwise. I suggested as per observation and experience. May be it can help him expedite the process. I don't see any reason to fight with DIBP just for Aud 4500. which any way is not big amount compared to time and effort investes till date and keeping in mind the bright future expected by all of us in OZ land.

Good luck.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

oz.dezire said:


> Hello dear friends, Am new here! been following the forum. I just needed to know if the grants are for single ppl? I mean has anyone with family visa ie; he/she along with her family applied n got visa subclass 190 yet?? thanks for ur responses


hi buddy

yes there are many applicants who applied with family and got it cleared.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## VidyaS

eddieb7 said:


> Morning All,
> 
> And what a beautiful Morning it it!!!!
> 
> Received our Golden Email this morning..... VISA HAS BEEN GRANTED.
> Let the Party begin.
> 
> 
> TimeLine was:-
> Skill Assessment Application – 7th Aug 13 || Skill Assessment Positive - 29th Nov 13 || VIC SS Applied – 9th Dec 13 || VIC SS Approved – 19th Jan 14 || 190 Applied – 30th Jan 14 || CO Assigned - 16th Mar 14 || Police Checks uploaded 1st Apr 14 || Medicals Cleared 11th April || Grant 10th July 14
> 
> Cheers
> Eddieb7





Nagesh said:


> wow!!!!!!!!!! Huuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got my " GOLDEN MAIL " Today.
> 
> I got 190 visa. I have no words to express my feeling.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the forum friends.





jack1010 said:


> Got my grant earlier in the day. Not a very active member but have used this forum to clarify a number of lot of doubts. Clearly the knowledge bank in this forum excels over the agents out here. Thank you.
> 
> My brief timeline and details -
> 190 Visa - Victoria sponsorship
> Category - R&D Manager
> Front loaded all documents
> Lodged Visa on 26 Jan 2014
> CO - SH Team 4 Adelaide
> Grant on 10 July 2014
> EID before 16 Jan 2015
> 
> I had written an email couple of days (no calls) which did the trick. Grant come through Team 8 Adelaide.
> 
> Cheers,
> J





reddyvijay said:


> Thanks to god
> 
> Got my Grant.
> 
> 190 visa offshore
> 
> 233512- mechanical engineer
> 
> wa SS
> 
> EOI 12th Dec 2013
> 
> Visa Lodged: 20th dec
> 
> Case officer Team: 33 24th feb
> 
> Delay email : 6/03/2014
> 
> Grant- 10th July
> 
> Thank you for your support friends.U WILL GET YOUR GRANT VERY SOON. All the best





Chindu said:


> Got my Grant today.
> 
> Victoria SS, Team Adelaide. Visa Lodged in February.
> 
> This forum has helped me alot in clarifying my doubt. Thanks a lot Guys.





aayu09 said:


> Hello guys.... I have been following this forum for 2-3 months now...without registration...
> 
> I registered yesterday and I have received my grant today....it has been a long wait....but at last I have got it...God have answered my prayers...
> 
> I lodged visa on 19th march14 and got a direct grant..timelines are as follows
> 
> Vetasses positive 24th Jan, SA SS 26th Feb, visa lodge (190) 19th March, docs front loaded except PCC and medicals. Medicals April 14, PCC 5th June.. Grant 10th July
> 
> Thank you guys for all your encouragement... Wish u all the best for speedy grant


Congrats friends.. Wish you all the very best and a great Oz life..


----------



## aayu09

decipline said:


> that's great man
> 
> many many congrats
> 
> please share your team and Co initials
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


It is AD GSM team 7, CO initials AR


----------



## LynneHardaker

Now I have come back to earth I am happy to announce we got our GRANT this morning. I have been on such a emotional roller coaster today but now our dream will come true in 6 weeks when we fly off to our brand new start. I will up date my time line tomorrow but prayers go to all those still waiting and hope you get your Grant soon

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Matiko

LynneHardaker said:


> Now I have come back to earth I am happy to announce we got our GRANT this morning. I have been on such a emotional roller coaster today but now our dream will come true in 6 weeks when we fly off to our brand new start. I will up date my time line tomorrow but prayers go to all those still waiting and hope you get your Grant soon
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum



Congratulations! All the best !


----------



## Matiko

A new day! Hope it brings in our most awaited grant!

Amen!


----------



## ahmedimtiaz

My agent told me that the NSW visa grants will begin on July 15. Does anybody know about this?


----------



## sajandeep

yes buddy atleast one of us wait to upload meds and pcc, jus to know the CO allocation, or else calling dibp is the only way


----------



## Nishant Dundas

ahmedimtiaz said:


> My agent told me that the NSW visa grants will begin on July 15. Does anybody know about this?


What your agent means is for the new year that began this July, then application window will open from 15july.
For those waiting for grants from last year program are being given visas everyday since 1july, including me!!!! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Lvv

Hi friends,
I called dibp and they told i have assigned to adelaide team. and gave the email id. I have sent a status enquiry to the email [email protected]. I got an autoreply on email changed.pls tell me whether [email protected] and [email protected] are same?whether emails are case sensitive?
or is that a usual autoreply?


----------



## sid.sami

ange76600 said:


> I lodged my 190 visa application the 26th of May.
> When can I expect my allocation to a CO?
> I would like to know if someone else has lodge a 190 visa application in May.
> Thanks in advance,
> Ange


Hi Ange, I am a May applicant, following the forum silently for a while now..
So far DIBP is busy clearing the backlog so no idea when will a CO be assigned to us,
Fingers crossed, good luck


----------



## chiku2006

LynneHardaker said:


> Now I have come back to earth I am happy to announce we got our GRANT this morning. I have been on such a emotional roller coaster today but now our dream will come true in 6 weeks when we fly off to our brand new start. I will up date my time line tomorrow but prayers go to all those still waiting and hope you get your Grant soon
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hey congrats Lynne...

Where are you off to?


----------



## Lvv

Hi friends,
I called dibp and they told i have assigned to adelaide team. and gave the email id. I have sent a status enquiry to the email [email protected]. I got an autoreply on email changed.pls tell me whether [email protected] and [email protected] are same?whether emails are case sensitive?
or is that a USUAL AUTOREPLY?



We would like to advise that as of 30 June 2014 supporting documentation should be emailed to:

[email protected].

To ensure your documents are attended to as soon as possible, we encourage you to update your records, and to send any further documentation to [email protected].

The following mail boxes will no longer be available:

· [email protected]

· [email protected]

· [email protected]

If you have sent documents to any of these email addresses prior to 3 July 2014, you are not required to resend.


----------



## ange76600

sid.sami said:


> Hi Ange, I am a May applicant, following the forum silently for a while now..
> So far DIBP is busy clearing the backlog so no idea when will a CO be assigned to us,
> Fingers crossed, good luck


Thanks for your return


----------



## 'HM'

anyone called dibp or mailed??


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

No grants yet?


----------



## SuperDuperMan

i would side with "usual auto reply". Email is not case sensitive. 




Lvv said:


> Hi friends,
> I called dibp and they told i have assigned to adelaide team. and gave the email id. I have sent a status enquiry to the email [email protected]. I got an autoreply on email changed.pls tell me whether [email protected] and [email protected] are same?whether emails are case sensitive?
> or is that a USUAL AUTOREPLY?
> 
> 
> 
> We would like to advise that as of 30 June 2014 supporting documentation should be emailed to:
> 
> [email protected].
> 
> To ensure your documents are attended to as soon as possible, we encourage you to update your records, and to send any further documentation to [email protected].
> 
> The following mail boxes will no longer be available:
> 
> · [email protected]
> 
> · [email protected]
> 
> · [email protected]
> 
> If you have sent documents to any of these email addresses prior to 3 July 2014, you are not required to resend.


----------



## decipline

LynneHardaker said:


> Now I have come back to earth I am happy to announce we got our GRANT this morning. I have been on such a emotional roller coaster today but now our dream will come true in 6 weeks when we fly off to our brand new start. I will up date my time line tomorrow but prayers go to all those still waiting and hope you get your Grant soon Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hi Lynne

Congrats dear.
Wish you good luck.

Please share your lodgemet date.

Thanks and Good luck again

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jestin684

carthik.annayan said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Infact, i ve taken ur suggestion very seriously, Just that it's not written anywhere that u can fly into any state for your Initial Check in. I don't want to loose my visa by making the wrong check-in. I'm informing you guys, that i 've written to the CO Cos if i get the right information, i can pass on the same to the group, so that you guys get benefited and save some money! I don't mean to ignore you at all. So, without knowing my intentions don't question my Integrity !
> 
> Cheers,
> Carthik


Mate, do u have anyone in australia.... if yes, u can land in the city, they live in.......if the city is in the sponsored state then its easy for you, u dont have to travel a lot.....if not u have to go to the state sponsored by u and have to inform them that u have arrived......so u lose money....if u are intending to just make a visit and come back to india then tell them about it. And if ur going to settle down then u have to give them ur current phone no and residential address to ur sponsored state....I think there is a registration procedure as well..... u know what, the australians are really helpful.....dont worry nobody is going to sentence u to jail for arriving where u like in australia.....2 yrs commitment to the state is what the state expects from u.....its not necessary that u have to stay in the same state, if u are not comfortable over there, I mean if u are struggling to find a job in ur field or u have some other valid issues to move to a regional area of another state, then u can represent the matter in front of the state and get a NOC from them.....trust me u will be alright once u r overthere.....goodluck mate...

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## decipline

Lvv said:


> Hi friends, I called dibp and they told i have assigned to adelaide team. and gave the email id. I have sent a status enquiry to the email [email protected]. I got an autoreply on email changed.pls tell me whether [email protected] and [email protected] are same?whether emails are case sensitive? or is that a USUAL AUTOREPLY? We would like to advise that as of 30 June 2014 supporting documentation should be emailed to: [email protected]. To ensure your documents are attended to as soon as possible, we encourage you to update your records, and to send any further documentation to [email protected]. The following mail boxes will no longer be available: · [email protected] · [email protected] · [email protected] If you have sent documents to any of these email addresses prior to 3 July 2014, you are not required to resend.


try with Reply Button

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jestin684

Matiko said:


> I feel for you bro! Equally frustrated right now. I've got the same CO as yours, guess shes on vacation or waiting for Christmas to grant our visas.


Did she respond to any of ur email.....do u have any documents still requested in ur immiaccount....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

chiku2006 said:


> Matiko, Marshal and jestin, your grants should have come by now guys !!!
> 
> Please do call DIBP and question them. I am praying for you guys !!!
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be a big day !


My agent did email & call them. Received an already prepared generalised email fromCO and when called the response was to contact the CO through email. Now do t know what to do?????? Seriously dont know how to react? ???

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## amen

Any grants this morning??? Its been 3 hours since dibp office opened today.


----------



## raufafridi2003

jestin684 said:


> My agent did email & call them. Received an already prepared generalised email fromCO and when called the response was to contact the CO through email. Now do t know what to do?????? Seriously dont know how to react? ???
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


When did you send them an email last time??


----------



## mathota

Lvv said:


> Hi friends,
> I called dibp and they told i have assigned to adelaide team. and gave the email id. I have sent a status enquiry to the email [email protected]. I got an autoreply on email changed.pls tell me whether [email protected] and [email protected] are same?whether emails are case sensitive?
> or is that a usual autoreply?



Hi Lvv,

When you were on call with DIBP did he/she informed you about when the CO was allocated. This is because if CO was allocated in 1st week of July then the process is on halt since this the same case with me and others who got CO's allocated from 3rd to 7th of July.

Visa lodged: 18th March, CO: 3rd July.


----------



## jestin684

raufafridi2003 said:


> When did you send them an email last time??


July 1st......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## SS70011005

*Visa Granted!!*

And its a Goal!!!!!!


----------



## chiku2006

SS70011005 said:


> And its a Goal!!!!!!


Awesome buddy !!!


----------



## amen

SS70011005 said:


> And its a Goal!!!!!!


congratulations!!


----------



## raufafridi2003

jestin684 said:


> July 1st......
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Because I have sent them an email too on 3rd of July. And so far getting nothing back from them. 
When did you get a reply from them? ?


----------



## 'HM'

...


----------



## 'HM'

SS70011005 said:


> And its a Goal!!!!!!


direct grant???


----------



## Garry2684

chiku2006 said:


> Awesome buddy !!!


Truly Awesome .. congrats!


----------



## Samtrevour

Unable to open immiaccount.. Is that same problem with anybody..


----------



## 'HM'

Samtrevour said:


> Unable to open immiaccount.. Is that same problem with anybody..


even i'm not able to...


----------



## amen

'HM' said:


> even i'm not able to...


its working fine for me...


----------



## 'HM'

its working now.


----------



## Happybets

SS70011005 said:


> And its a Goal!!!!!!


Hearty congrats and all the very best in life.


----------



## raufafridi2003

Samtrevour said:


> Unable to open immiaccount.. Is that same problem with anybody..





'HM' said:


> even i'm not able to...


Mine is working..Just signed in couple of min ago


----------



## raufafridi2003

SS70011005 said:


> And its a Goal!!!!!!


Congratulations buddy...stay blessed


----------



## msohaibkhan

Lvv said:


> Hi friends,
> I called dibp and they told i have assigned to adelaide team. and gave the email id. I have sent a status enquiry to the email [email protected]. I got an autoreply on email changed.pls tell me whether [email protected] and [email protected] are same?whether emails are case sensitive?
> or is that a usual autoreply?


1st Auto reply is normal. You will not get the auto reply again. Just wait for the reply from your CO


----------



## 'HM'

immiaccount still showing to complete character assessment, but i've already uploaded form 80 n 1221 for all the members... is it necessary to do so again???


----------



## amen

'HM' said:


> immiaccount still showing to complete character assessment, but i've already uploaded form 80 n 1221 for all the members... is it necessary to do so again???


form 1221 is required only for applicants 18 years and over.

and form 80 is required for applications 16 years and over.

how old are ur children?


----------



## raufafridi2003

'HM' said:


> immiaccount still showing to complete character assessment, but i've already uploaded form 80 n 1221 for all the members... is it necessary to do so again???


No need to worry about that. It is the normal case....still some of my documents having differents status like requested, received and some are recommended though i have sent them...anyway wait for the case officer request for documents


----------



## 'HM'

amen said:


> form 1221 is required only for applicants 18 years and over.
> 
> and form 80 is required for applications 16 years and over.
> 
> how old are ur children?


its for me, my wife and my mother.

so do i need to fill it again???


----------



## mamunvega

'HM' said:


> immiaccount still showing to complete character assessment, but i've already uploaded form 80 n 1221 for all the members... is it necessary to do so again???


no you don't need to do it again...


----------



## Samtrevour

Yeah immiaccount working now... Still in progress(status) 😕


----------



## mamunvega

SS70011005 said:


> And its a Goal!!!!!!


Man, many congratulations, How did you know that you got a CO on 4th July?:high5:


----------



## samdam

Hey Guys,

anybody who applied in december and still waiting for their grant?


----------



## raufafridi2003

samdam said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> anybody who applied in december and still waiting for their grant?


I applied in November...


----------



## saggy84

samdam said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> anybody who applied in december and still waiting for their grant?


I am from Nov batch, but delayed due to refered medical around feb which was cleared on 25th April.


----------



## raufafridi2003

saggy84 said:


> I am from Nov batch, but delayed due to refered medical around feb which was cleared on 25th April.


I got CO IN nov. However I applied on September 28th


----------



## amen

It is so silent out here today?!!! No action!!! 
has anyone else got a grant today?
Anyone from late march?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

amen said:


> It is so silent out here today?!!! No action!!!
> has anyone else got a grant today?
> Anyone from late march?


Not even from early March  I hope today is my day.


----------



## manofsteel

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Not even from early March  I hope today is my day.


ey buddy, i noticed you were allocated CO last 3rd July, what did the CO asked from you?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

SS70011005 said:


> And its a Goal!!!!!!


Finally the goal has been hit!!!!
Congrats buddy!!! You were waiting for long!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

manofsteel said:


> ey buddy, i noticed you were allocated CO last 3rd July, what did the CO asked from you?


Wife's functional English proof.


----------



## Sauib

*190 Grant *

By the grace of Allah we got our grant today morning. :lalala:

actually i can not express my thanks in word to all the forum members. in every query, in every hard moment these forum members always with us. i really thankful to them.

Applied by Own
visa applied:25/01/2014
Co assign:25/03/2014
Brisbane Team 33 CO(KD)
visa grant:11/07/2014 
IED:12/2/2015

i email them 8/07/2014

i wish all members get their grant soon


----------



## Marshal

Sauib said:


> By the grace of Allah we got our grant today morning. :lalala:
> 
> actually i can not express my thanks in word to all the forum members. in every query, in every hard moment these forum members always with us. i really thankful to them.
> 
> Applied by Own
> visa applied:25/01/2014
> Co assign:25/03/2014
> Brisbane Team 33 CO(KD)
> visa grant:11/07/2014
> IED:12/2/2015
> 
> i email them 8/07/2014
> 
> i wish all members get their grant soon


Hi Sauib Congratulations.

Can you please advise on what email address did you mail them?


----------



## Marshal

Marshal said:


> List of ACT Applicants.
> 
> Optimus prime
> Moitrai
> Matiko
> Hopefulhope
> Manfred-ren - 11/02/14
> Marshal - 07/02/14
> SuperDuperMan


Well its very silent today, but let's keep fingers crossed.


----------



## Sauib

Marshal said:


> Hi Sauib Congratulations.
> 
> Can you please advise on what email address did you mail them?


[email protected] 

what is you team and CO initial???


----------



## PARO

hurraaaaaa goal......
direct grant
21st march.....


----------



## Nishant Dundas

PARO said:


> hurraaaaaa goal......
> direct grant
> 21st march.....


Hehe!!! Congrats!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Marshal

PARO said:


> hurraaaaaa goal......
> direct grant
> 21st march.....


Congratulations Paro?

Are you onshore?


----------



## amen

PARO said:


> hurraaaaaa goal......
> direct grant
> 21st march.....


Hey, thats great!! so your lodgement date was 21st march? and how many applicants ?


----------



## Samtrevour

amen said:


> Hey, thats great!! so your lodgement date was 21st march? and how many applicants ?


Its bit dull friday.. COs may be in weekend holiday mood.. Hope grants will speed up from monday.. Congrats granties..


----------



## Samtrevour

Any body got from march 1 st week


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Samtrevour said:


> Any body got from march 1 st week


I applied on 8 march and got grant last week

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## AK8055

Samtrevour said:


> Any body got from march 1 st week


I applied on 10th March - Grant 2nd July


----------



## Lvv

msohaibkhan said:


> 1st Auto reply is normal. You will not get the auto reply again. Just wait for the reply from your CO


ok..thanks buddy...waiting for their reply or grant...op2:


----------



## Samtrevour

Samtrevour said:


> Its bit dull friday.. COs may be in weekend holiday mood.. Hope grants will speed up from monday.. Congrats granties..





AK8055 said:


> I applied on 10th March - Grant 2nd July


Whats your occupation??? Nomination from which state? Timelines please!!


----------



## PARO

Offshore single applicant 
Co: SR
Team: Adelaid


----------



## raufafridi2003

First of all i am thankful to Allah. Finally after a long wait, we got out grants. It was a tough time but you guys made it really easy. 
The expat forum and you guys are the best, really supportive and helpful. 
I will answer any of your questions but I am on job at the moment and will do that later on.
In the last I am praying for those who are waiting for their grants. Hope you guys get it soon.
Cheers
Abdur


----------



## Hunter85

'HM' said:


> anyone called dibp or mailed??


I was just going to ask the same question


----------



## 'HM'

i so wanna see april starting.... any one grant from april wud be so full of hope... hope that one is mine....


----------



## Marshal

raufafridi2003 said:


> First of all i am thankful to Allah. Finally after a long wait, we got out grants. It was a tough time but you guys made it really easy.
> The expat forum and you guys are the best, really supportive and helpful.
> I will answer any of your questions but I am on job at the moment and will do that later on.
> In the last I am praying for those who are waiting for their grants. Hope you guys get it soon.
> Cheers
> Abdur


Congratulations my friend.


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

PARO said:


> hurraaaaaa goal......
> direct grant
> 21st march.....


Congrats did you mail yr co?


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

It's veryy unfortunate. We are waiting from almost 4 months anybody from CO name JN from team Adelaide... waiting longer than us. Plz God listen to our prayers.


----------



## Waqarali20005

raufafridi2003 said:


> First of all i am thankful to Allah. Finally after a long wait, we got out grants. It was a tough time but you guys made it really easy.
> The expat forum and you guys are the best, really supportive and helpful.
> I will answer any of your questions but I am on job at the moment and will do that later on.
> In the last I am praying for those who are waiting for their grants. Hope you guys get it soon.
> Cheers
> Abdur


Ma' shaa Allah


----------



## Lvv

mathota said:


> Hi Lvv,
> 
> When you were on call with DIBP did he/she informed you about when the CO was allocated. This is because if CO was allocated in 1st week of July then the process is on halt since this the same case with me and others who got CO's allocated from 3rd to 7th of July.
> 
> Visa lodged: 18th March, CO: 3rd July.


No friend..he didnt told me when it was assigned to CO? Why you told its in halt for those who assigned in 1st week of july?Is there any information like that??


----------



## akj

Hey Guys,
I checked the immiaccount this morning & it says finalised. I m so happy today. Patience have paid off. Haven't recd the grant letters yet but it says Granted in front of each applicant. It should me coming soon. 
Its 190 visa and applied on 26Feb. State: ACT


----------



## hopefulhope

PARO said:


> Offshore single applicant
> Co: SR
> Team: Adelaid


does direct grant mean... you have not recieve any intimation about CO allocation.


----------



## jestin684

23 weeks????? 1 more week and it will be 6 months.....unemployed waiting for the visa......seriously...does the Australian immigration know that we are paying a huge cost for the blunders they make......1/2 of 2014 gone.....no words can describe the loss.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## kharelshishir

PARO said:


> hello friend one of my freind frnd got his grant today from 29th march..... they suggest to call because according to him we should get our co. as he got.... mine is 21st......if you are in oz plz do the enquiry it may help....


Congrats on your grant Paro. 
Party hard and enjoy the weekend.
Did u call or email DIBP?

When u talked about your friend who lodged on 29 mar is granted, is he in the expat forum? Is he onshore or offshore? Was he allocated a CO? 
I'm asking because my lodge date is pretty near to him.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## PARO

No not a single email of co. No communication waiting since last 4 months...... no call nothing.....


----------



## Lvv

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> It's veryy unfortunate. We are waiting from almost 4 months anybody from CO name JN from team Adelaide... waiting longer than us. Plz God listen to our prayers.


Am also assigned to team adelaide . I applied on march 7th..dont knw co name..still waiting ...I have mailed to the team..dont knw whether they ll reply:fingerscrossed:


----------



## olways

raufafridi2003 said:


> First of all i am thankful to Allah. Finally after a long wait, we got out grants. It was a tough time but you guys made it really easy.
> The expat forum and you guys are the best, really supportive and helpful.
> I will answer any of your questions but I am on job at the moment and will do that later on.
> In the last I am praying for those who are waiting for their grants. Hope you guys get it soon.
> Cheers
> Abdur


My Heartiest Congratulations! Finally the wait is over for you!


----------



## sajandeep

congrats raufafridi yours was the first i want to see, very happy for you, its been long just like the saying Sabr ka phal meeta, enjoy the day bro

guys congrats to all who got their grants 

please take out sometime to fill in the tracker sheet

thank you


----------



## Lvv

Anybody got reply to the email of adelaide team?whether the CO will reply for the enquiry made in that email?


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

Lvv said:


> Anybody got reply to the email of adelaide team?whether the CO will reply for the enquiry made in that email?


I hv mailed my co 4 status, 2days back. yet 2 heard frim him.


----------



## Samtrevour

raufafridi2003 said:


> First of all i am thankful to Allah. Finally after a long wait, we got out grants. It was a tough time but you guys made it really easy.
> The expat forum and you guys are the best, really supportive and helpful.
> I will answer any of your questions but I am on job at the moment and will do that later on.
> In the last I am praying for those who are waiting for their grants. Hope you guys get it soon.
> Cheers
> Abdur


Congratulations... Good luck for new life...


----------



## SuperDuperMan

unfortunately, nope.. 




Lvv said:


> Anybody got reply to the email of adelaide team?whether the CO will reply for the enquiry made in that email?


----------



## Matiko

Lo and Behold!!!! Let the drums roll!!!!!

By the grace of god our dream has come true today! 

We finally got our *GRANT*

So so so happyyyyyyy! Cannot express the feeling. It has not sunk in yet. 

Not received the grant letter yet. It's with the agent. Seen the grant notification only. The grant has come from a different CO: LW. And yes my agent did send an email to the CO on 9th. 

Huraaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! Thank you guys for your support. 

All those waiting you will get it very soon. My prayers are with you all.

Thank you Chikoo bro for you prayers, today is indeed a big day!


----------



## akj

Matiko said:


> Lo and Behold!!!! Let the drums roll!!!!!
> 
> By the grace of god our dream has come true today!
> 
> We finally got our GRANT
> 
> So so so happyyyyyyy! Cannot express the feeling. It has not sunk in yet.
> 
> Not received the grant letter yet. It's with the agent. Seen the grant notification only. The grant has come from a different CO: LW. And yes my agent did an email to the CO on 9th.
> 
> Huraaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! Thank you guys for your support.
> 
> All those waiting you will get it very soon. My prayers are with you all.
> 
> Thank you Chikoo bro for you prayers, today is indeed a big day!


Congrats Matiko.


----------



## jestin684

Matiko said:


> Lo and Behold!!!! Let the drums roll!!!!!
> 
> By the grace of god our dream has come true today!
> 
> We finally got our GRANT
> 
> So so so happyyyyyyy! Cannot express the feeling. It has not sunk in yet.
> 
> Not received the grant letter yet. It's with the agent. Seen the grant notification only. The grant has come from a different CO: LW. And yes my agent did an email to the CO on 9th.
> 
> Huraaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! Thank you guys for your support.
> 
> All those waiting you will get it very soon. My prayers are with you all.
> 
> Thank you Chikoo bro for you prayers, today is indeed a big day!


Congrats mate..........Wishing u a happy life in OZ......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

raufafridi2003 said:


> First of all i am thankful to Allah. Finally after a long wait, we got out grants. It was a tough time but you guys made it really easy.
> The expat forum and you guys are the best, really supportive and helpful.
> I will answer any of your questions but I am on job at the moment and will do that later on.
> In the last I am praying for those who are waiting for their grants. Hope you guys get it soon.
> Cheers
> Abdur


Congrats mate.........the wait has come to an end.......Wishing u the very best in oz......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

Matiko said:


> Lo and Behold!!!! Let the drums roll!!!!!
> 
> By the grace of god our dream has come true today!
> 
> We finally got our *GRANT*
> 
> So so so happyyyyyyy! Cannot express the feeling. It has not sunk in yet.
> 
> Not received the grant letter yet. It's with the agent. Seen the grant notification only. The grant has come from a different CO: LW. And yes my agent did send an email to the CO on 9th.
> 
> Huraaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! Thank you guys for your support.
> 
> All those waiting you will get it very soon. My prayers are with you all.
> 
> Thank you Chikoo bro for you prayers, today is indeed a big day!


Hey congrats mate. Keep the prayers flowing. ...


----------



## lovetosmack

PARO said:


> Congrats frnd....


Your time line please PARO. I don't find it on the sheet. :fingerscrossed:



raufafridi2003 said:


> First of all i am thankful to Allah. Finally after a long wait, we got out grants. It was a tough time but you guys made it really easy.
> The expat forum and you guys are the best, really supportive and helpful.
> I will answer any of your questions but I am on job at the moment and will do that later on.
> In the last I am praying for those who are waiting for their grants. Hope you guys get it soon.
> Cheers
> Abdur


I'm really happy for you. You've been patiently waiting. A really important grant for all our NSW'ers. 

Do you want to say what took you so long ? Security checks or something else ?


----------



## lovetosmack

akj said:


> Hey Guys,
> I checked the immiaccount this morning & it says finalised. I m so happy today. Patience have paid off. Haven't recd the grant letters yet but it says Granted in front of each applicant. It should me coming soon.
> Its 190 visa and applied on 26Feb. State: ACT


akj: What's your job code, CO team ?


----------



## kharelshishir

PARO said:


> hurraaaaaa goal...... direct grant 21st march.....


PARO whats your points score?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## lovetosmack

*All Guys who got their visas*.. Kindly take a minute and fill out the sheet. Our official FILLER rajajessie seems to be on leave today.


----------



## 'HM'

lovetosmack said:


> *Granted Guys*.. Take a minute and fill out the sheet. Our official FILLER rajajessie seems to be on leave today.


i thought u got a grant...


----------



## lovetosmack

rt00021 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What are the documents required for NSW nomination? Can you please mention the process in brief starting from skill assessment to visa application lodging with NSW nomination?
> 
> Thanks!


They have detailed flowchart on how to get nomination - http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0004/48658/combined-flowcharts.pdf

Checklist - NSW checklist - http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0014/24053/nsw_mig_form3_201207.pdf 

NSW dedicated thread if you have more queries - www.expatforum.com/expats/australia...ia/138749-nsw-state-sponsorship-progress.html


----------



## akj

lovetosmack said:


> akj: What's your job code, CO team ?


I dont hv CO details as yet. I hv only seen the status online.


----------



## lovetosmack

'HM' said:


> i thought u got a grant...


Oops sorry. Didn't mean to. Now that I read it second time I corrected it. :smash::smash::smash:


----------



## rajajessie

jack1010 said:


> Got my grant earlier in the day. Not a very active member but have used this forum to clarify a number of lot of doubts. Clearly the knowledge bank in this forum excels over the agents out here. Thank you.
> 
> Cheers,
> J


Congrats Jack 
Best of luck for your new life



reddyvijay said:


> Thanks to god
> Got my Grant.
> 190 visa offshore
> 233512- mechanical engineer
> EOI 12th Dec 2013
> Thank you for your support friends.U WILL GET YOUR GRANT VERY SOON. All the best


Congrats reddyvijay 
Wish you all the luck for your new life in OZ



Chindu said:


> Got my Grant today.
> Victoria SS, Team Adelaide. Visa Lodged in February.
> This forum has helped me alot in clarifying my doubt. Thanks a lot Guys.


Congrats Chindu 


eddieb7 said:


> Morning All,
> Received our Golden Email this morning..... VISA HAS BEEN GRANTED.
> Cheers
> Eddieb7


Congrats Eddie 
Wish you very best for your future endeavours 



Nagesh said:


> wow!!!!!!!!!! Huuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I got my " GOLDEN MAIL " Today.
> I got 190 visa. I have no words to express my feeling.
> Thanks a lot for the forum friends.


Congrats Nagesh 



aayu09 said:


> Hello guys.... I have been following this forum for 2-3 months now...without registration...
> I lodged visa on 19th march14 and got a direct grant.
> Thank you guys for all your encouragement... Wish u all the best for speedy grant


Congrats Aayu09 



SS70011005 said:


> And its a Goal!!!!!!


Congrats Mate 
Party hard 



Sauib said:


> By the grace of Allah we got our grant today morning. :lalala:
> actually i can not express my thanks in word to all the forum members. in every query, in every hard moment these forum members always with us. i really thankful to them.
> i wish all members get their grant soon


Congrats Sauib,
In this auspicious month you have received the biggest gift from almighty, treasure it and best of luck for your future.



PARO said:


> hurraaaaaa goal......
> direct grant
> 21st march.....


Congrats Paro



raufafridi2003 said:


> First of all i am thankful to Allah. Finally after a long wait, we got out grants.I will answer any of your questions but I am on job at the moment and will do that later on.
> In the last I am praying for those who are waiting for their grants. Hope you guys get it soon.
> Cheers
> Abdur


Congrats Mate 
Wish you all the very best for your life in OZ.



akj said:


> Hey Guys,
> I checked the immiaccount this morning & it says finalised. I m so happy today. Patience have paid off. Haven't recd the grant letters yet but it says Granted in front of each applicant. It should me coming soon.
> Its 190 visa and applied on 26Feb. State: ACT


Congrats AKJ 



Matiko said:


> Lo and Behold!!!! Let the drums roll!!!!!
> By the grace of god our dream has come true today!
> We finally got our *GRANT*
> So so so happyyyyyyy! Cannot express the feeling. It has not sunk in yet.
> Huraaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! Thank you guys for your support.
> All those waiting you will get it very soon. My prayers are with you all.


Congrats Matiko
Party hard and best wishes for your life in Australia.




lovetosmack said:


> *All Guys who got their visas*.. Kindly take a minute and fill out the sheet. Our official FILLER rajajessie seems to be on leave today.


Hahahahaha Mate, 
I am so sorry for being MIA, was busy booking my tickets to AU (just going to activate my visa). I'll see through and will try my best to update all @latenight  
Hope all is going smoothly at your end, and I am sincerely waiting to hear your BIG NEWS op2:


----------



## lovetosmack

rajajessie said:


> Hahahahaha Mate,
> I am so sorry for being MIA, was busy booking my tickets to AU (just going to activate my visa). I'll see through and will try my best to update all @latenight
> Hope all is going smoothly at your end, and I am sincerely waiting to hear your BIG NEWS op2:


Hey, that's totally fine dude. I can't appreciate enough for the work you are doing even after getting your grant. You should see the 189 sheet once. It is in horrible state. If it wasn't for you the 190 sheet would also be in rags by now. 

Do spend time to plan your events. I am filling the sheet as much as I can.

Nothing moving yet. We are the April lodged batch. So, still waiting.


----------



## Hunter85

just received an e mail from my agent, one of her 19th march 190 applicant got his grant today. Keep the hope


----------



## rajajessie

lovetosmack said:


> Hey, that's totally fine dude. I can't appreciate enough for the work you are doing even after getting your grant. You should see the 189 sheet once. It is in horrible state. If it wasn't for you the 190 sheet would also be in rags by now.
> 
> Do spend time to plan your events. I am filling the sheet as much as I can.
> 
> Nothing moving yet. We are the April lodged batch. So, still waiting.


No worries Mate,
I feel grateful to this forum from bottom of my heart, that's why I am returning what I received "Unconditional HELP & SUPPORT" so I am simply doing my due diligence 
189 is a BIG MESS indeed, saw it getting worse n worse since Jan - till now. We have to preserve the clean and clear data sheet so that future prospective migrants get benefit out of it  . 

@ALL - Please HELP us keep the record sheet updated (with clean and concise info) please.

Rest Brother, Almighty will drop the Direct Grant in your basket mate  [Law of Attraction always works]. 

Cheers,
Raj


----------



## Hunter85

so click the link
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=0

you can see that user : Moitrai who is april applicant has his grant


----------



## Chindu

Thanks very much Matiko. I had lodged my application on 27th February. CO got assigned on April 2nd.

My CO was JH from Team 4 but the visa grant came from Team 8 CO, SG. 

My CO was very prompt and helpful in answering my queries. So when I got the delay mail, I had been waiting to hear from him. Since I saw that February Applicants are receiving Grants, I had sent him a polite mail asking him about the visa status, to the old email id. But I got an automated mail saying that the email id had changed. So I send the mail to new email id and I got my Grant after 2 days.




Matiko said:


> Congratulations Chindu,
> 
> Pls share the initials of your CO and lodgement date.


----------



## PARO

My timeline
Parul Patel
242111 university lecturer
Lodge 21st march
Point score 60 with nsw sponsorship
It is there in sheet


----------



## mathota

Lvv said:


> No friend..he didnt told me when it was assigned to CO? Why you told its in halt for those who assigned in 1st week of july?Is there any information like that??


This is what I think Lvv, but I may be wrong looking at the grants.


----------



## asimak77

Dear all

I have got the grant today Alhamdolillah. In the morning i thought this week also gone. Bit at 10.15 am i got mail from GSM Adelaide with grant letter for full family  i am happy Alhamdolillah that all efforts and wait have finally paid off. Below is my timeline for members reference.

Acs. April 2013
NSW SS.


----------



## Marshal

Dear Friends, 

The patience that has dwelled in me since months has finally paid off.

Indeed the moment of truth has arrived. 

We received our GRANT just now !!!

Your prayers have worked for me.

You guy's have been a fantastic group and I can't thank each one of you enough for your guidance and support. 

A strong recommendation to those who have passed the indicated processing times by DIBP and haven't contacted (email) your CO yet, please do so immediately. It did work for many and now for me as well. 

Finally, trust me friends, those waiting, "You will receive your Grants soon..." Do not ever lose Hope... 

God bless you always.

I shall stay in touch. 

Marshal...


----------



## asimak77

Multiple IELTS attempts between June 2013 and October 2013
NSW SS. Applied Nov 2013
SS received. Feb 2014
Application lodged. 26 Feb 2014
Grant. 11 July 2014
Travel to OZ. Tentative end August 2014


----------



## Marshal

chiku2006 said:


> Matiko, Marshal and jestin, your grants should have come by now guys !!!
> 
> Please do call DIBP and question them. I am praying for you guys !!!
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be a big day !


Your words did come true Chiku!

It is a BIG DAY

Cheers Maite


----------



## Marshal

jestin684 said:


> 23 weeks????? 1 more week and it will be 6 months.....unemployed waiting for the visa......seriously...does the Australian immigration know that we are paying a huge cost for the blunders they make......1/2 of 2014 gone.....no words can describe the loss.....
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Brother you will remain in my prayers today and till you receive your Grant. 

Have Faith.

Its comming soon!

God bless you and your family.


----------



## lovetosmack

Hunter85 said:


> so click the link
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=0
> 
> you can see that user : Moitrai who is april applicant has his grant


I don't see he got a grant. :boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## amen

Marshal said:


> Brother you will remain in my prayers today and till you receive your Grant.
> 
> Have Faith.
> 
> Its comming soon!
> 
> God bless you and your family.


what were your timelines?


----------



## lovetosmack

Marshal said:


> Brother you will remain in my prayers today and till you receive your Grant.
> 
> Have Faith.
> 
> Its comming soon!
> 
> God bless you and your family.


Congrats Marshal. lane:

Timelines & Grant team please ?


----------



## Hunter85

check 189 page, I donno why but he is on 189 sheet


----------



## MTR1986

Now that most of Jan, Feb and March applicants have received their grants and I am still waiting (having lodged on 6th March), it seems either my file got missing or the CO assigned to deal my case feels allergic every time he touches it and remains away therefore  Don't know what to do. Requested my agent for several times to send an email but they are extremely headstrong and determined not to knock CO. But it feels great to see that many of the members here are getting their grants and a slight sign of hope still lurks inside seeing so many successes especially for those who lodged after me. 

I would be glad if anybody suggests me how to put signature because I tried myself and failed. 

However, my timeline is as follows:

Vatassess: 19th Dec, 2013
Invitation SA received: 30th Jan 2014
Application lodged: 6th March 2014
CO allocation: 24th April 2014
Submitted Medical and PCC: 16th May 2014
Grant: ..................................................................................................


----------



## Marshal

lovetosmack said:


> Congrats Marshal. lane:
> 
> Timelines & Grant team please ?


ACT 190 
Lodged : 07 Feb 14
Meds request : last week of Mar / ADL Team 2
Grant: 11 Jul 14 /  ADL Team 2


----------



## sk2014

There still around 35-40 applicants from Jan to March. I think those guys would get grants next week after that April applicants might see some traction.


----------



## Optimus Prime

Marshal said:


> ACT 190
> Lodged : 07 Feb 14
> Meds request : last week of Mar / ADL Team 2
> Grant: 11 Jul 14 / ADL Team 2


Congratulations Marshal!! Fellow ACTer


----------



## chiku2006

raufafridi2003 said:


> First of all i am thankful to Allah. Finally after a long wait, we got out grants. It was a tough time but you guys made it really easy.
> The expat forum and you guys are the best, really supportive and helpful.
> I will answer any of your questions but I am on job at the moment and will do that later on.
> In the last I am praying for those who are waiting for their grants. Hope you guys get it soon.
> Cheers
> Abdur


Hey Abdur

Congrats man for your grant !!

Cheers


----------



## chiku2006

jestin684 said:


> 23 weeks????? 1 more week and it will be 6 months.....unemployed waiting for the visa......seriously...does the Australian immigration know that we are paying a huge cost for the blunders they make......1/2 of 2014 gone.....no words can describe the loss.....
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


At the outset, I would like to apologise for inadverantly clicking the like button.

Mate... you need to pray much much harder than what you are doing right now... I am praying for you...


----------



## chiku2006

Matiko said:


> Lo and Behold!!!! Let the drums roll!!!!!
> 
> By the grace of god our dream has come true today!
> 
> We finally got our *GRANT*
> 
> So so so happyyyyyyy! Cannot express the feeling. It has not sunk in yet.
> 
> Not received the grant letter yet. It's with the agent. Seen the grant notification only. The grant has come from a different CO: LW. And yes my agent did send an email to the CO on 9th.
> 
> Huraaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! Thank you guys for your support.
> 
> All those waiting you will get it very soon. My prayers are with you all.
> 
> Thank you Chikoo bro for you prayers, today is indeed a big day!


Yeahhhhh , congrats my friend !!!

Where are you heading to?? SA?


----------



## Samtrevour

asimak77 said:


> Dear all
> 
> I have got the grant today Alhamdolillah. In the morning i thought this week also gone. Bit at 10.15 am i got mail from GSM Adelaide with grant letter for full family  i am happy Alhamdolillah that all efforts and wait have finally paid off. Below is my timeline for members reference.
> 
> Acs. April 2013
> NSW SS.


Congratulations.. My co on 12/05 delay mail 28/05... Waiting curiously..


----------



## chiku2006

Marshal said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> The patience that has dwelled in me since months has finally paid off.
> 
> Indeed the moment of truth has arrived.
> 
> We received our GRANT just now !!!
> 
> Your prayers have worked for me.
> 
> You guy's have been a fantastic group and I can't thank each one of you enough for your guidance and support.
> 
> A strong recommendation to those who have passed the indicated processing times by DIBP and haven't contacted (email) your CO yet, please do so immediately. It did work for many and now for me as well.
> 
> Finally, trust me friends, those waiting, "You will receive your Grants soon..." Do not ever lose Hope...
> 
> God bless you always.
> 
> I shall stay in touch.
> 
> Marshal...


Hey buddy

What did i tell you !!

Have a blast man and have a rocking weekend!


----------



## chiku2006

Marshal said:


> Your words did come true Chiku!
> 
> It is a BIG DAY
> 
> Cheers Maite


Cheers man !!


----------



## Payel

chiku2006 said:


> Oh wow congrats buddy, your IED must be 15/12/2015, right?


IED - Feb 15, 2015


----------



## Prithi 22

Hello All,

I had to reapply for my PCC through PSK in Hyd as the CO has requested for a new PCC.
Earlier, I had got it done frm the Commissioner office directly. The wait game begins for me.
I had applied for visa on 21st March and heard from the CO on 9th July.
My bad not to check the procedure and listen to the consultant. 
Please let me know the timelines for the India PCC and if I can get the PCC the same day if I can show them the certificate from commissioner's office. My appointment at PSK is scheduled on Monday.
Also, I have been asked for the employer reference and reasons for the non-migrating spouse.
I feel it is going to take another month or two for me to get the grant  and losing good opportunities abroad. 
Congrats to all the guys who have got the grants.....keep us in your prayers.


----------



## Rky

Hi.. All
i have noticed one thing in my received grant,

that the visa applicant charge receipt no is different in visa grant than the no specified in visa summary which we got during lodging of visa.
All other things like file no, trn etc are same.

I request you all also to check yours
waiting for your response


----------



## Hunter85

well i made some statistics and calculations if the trends goes like this, they can issue most of the grants for March by the end of next week and new COs can start being assigned to April applicants.

Or second scenario

All applicants of March have been allocated by COs and with every grant letter issued for February and March applicant they are allocating a new candidate from April, meaning if you have all docs front loaded and they are convinced with everything, we might see few grants for april applicants next week


----------



## UTS

MTR1986 said:


> Now that most of Jan, Feb and March applicants have received their grants and I am still waiting (having lodged on 6th March), it seems either my file got missing or the CO assigned to deal my case feels allergic every time he touches it and remains away therefore  Don't know what to do. Requested my agent for several times to send an email but they are extremely headstrong and determined not to knock CO. But it feels great to see that many of the members here are getting their grants and a slight sign of hope still lurks inside seeing so many successes especially for those who lodged after me.
> 
> I would be glad if anybody suggests me how to put signature because I tried myself and failed.
> 
> However, my timeline is as follows:
> 
> Vatassess: 19th Dec, 2013
> Invitation SA received: 30th Jan 2014
> Application lodged: 6th March 2014
> CO allocation: 24th April 2014
> Submitted Medical and PCC: 16th May 2014
> Grant: ..................................................................................................


Brother, not everyone who lodged in March got their Grant. I have applied on 7th March and still waiting. Keep your hopes high!


----------



## Samtrevour

Prithi 22 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I had to reapply for my PCC through PSK in Hyd as the CO has requested for a new PCC.
> Earlier, I had got it done frm the Commissioner office directly. The wait game begins for me.
> I had applied for visa on 21st March and heard from the CO on 9th July.
> My bad not to check the procedure and listen to the consultant.
> Please let me know the timelines for the India PCC and if I can get the PCC the same day if I can show them the certificate from commissioner's office. My appointment at PSK is scheduled on Monday.
> Also, I have been asked for the employer reference and reasons for the non-migrating spouse.
> I feel it is going to take another month or two for me to get the grant  and losing good opportunities abroad.
> Congrats to all the guys who have got the grants.....keep us in your prayers.


PCC must be taken from passport office.. Process will complete in a day..


----------



## Samtrevour

UTS said:


> Brother, not everyone who lodged in March got their Grant. I have applied on 7th March and still waiting. Keep your hopes high!


I applied on 1st march .. CO on 12/05 delay mail on 28/05 still fingers crossed.. Praying praying


----------



## chiku2006

rt00021 said:


> Awaiting your thoughts on the following post:
> 
> While we are extremely happy and excited about our grants, hope we all get jobs there and the happiness continues to exist else the grant doesn't make much sense.
> 
> Chiku bhai, at least you shared this pain by liking my post.  What's your opinion?


You know nothing is easy in life, we took this plunge only after weighing all the pros and cons associated with it.

I am working at a senior management level with a MNC and drawing a very good salary as well but we decided to move to Australia and start afresh at this age because we want to give our children a better life. There is no quality of life in India and its deteriorating day by day and if we talk about value, it doesn't exist.. its all about money honey!!! I see illetirate guys running the government and managing the entire shows and mind you they all are out there to make fast bucks... no one has a clue about role and responsibilities of a job.... economy is in a bad state... politicians say "India is shinging" but where? ??

I am happy and pretty confident that we will not fail as I am not ashamed of doing any kind of job as long as it brings food on my table and gives us a roof on our heads.

So cheerup and have faith in yourself and god willingly everything will be fine.

Cheers !!


----------



## The_Boss

Prithi 22 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I had to reapply for my PCC through PSK in Hyd as the CO has requested for a new PCC.
> Earlier, I had got it done frm the Commissioner office directly. The wait game begins for me.
> I had applied for visa on 21st March and heard from the CO on 9th July.
> My bad not to check the procedure and listen to the consultant.
> Please let me know the timelines for the India PCC and if I can get the PCC the same day if I can show them the certificate from commissioner's office. My appointment at PSK is scheduled on Monday.
> Also, I have been asked for the employer reference and reasons for the non-migrating spouse.
> I feel it is going to take another month or two for me to get the grant  and losing good opportunities abroad.
> Congrats to all the guys who have got the grants.....keep us in your prayers.


Prithi, if your present address is same as what's mentioned on your passport then they issue the PCC immediately. If it's different, then is usually takes 7-10 days to get the PCC. 

I would recommend you carry all necessary documents address proof, passport copies, letter on plain sheet of paper stating why you need the PCC and for which country, your current PCC, print out of your CO email requesting you for the PCC, your visa application print out....


----------



## praDe

UTS said:


> Brother, not everyone who lodged in March got their Grant. I have applied on 7th March and still waiting. Keep your hopes high!


I think the grant are based on the final submission of the documents. I applied in March as well. But like you I finalized all my medicals and requested documents in May. So I think we might have to wait another 1-2 weeks to see a grant.


----------



## jestin684

asimak77 said:


> Dear all
> 
> I have got the grant today Alhamdolillah. In the morning i thought this week also gone. Bit at 10.15 am i got mail from GSM Adelaide with grant letter for full family  i am happy Alhamdolillah that all efforts and wait have finally paid off. Below is my timeline for members reference.
> 
> Acs. April 2013
> NSW SS.


Congrats mate...........

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

Marshal said:


> Brother you will remain in my prayers today and till you receive your Grant.
> 
> Have Faith.
> 
> Its comming soon!
> 
> God bless you and your family.


Thanks mate.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

chiku2006 said:


> At the outset, I would like to apologise for inadverantly clicking the like button.
> 
> Mate... you need to pray much much harder than what you are doing right now... I am praying for you...


Thanks mate.....nothing has come easy for me...hope everything is for the good....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

Marshal said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> The patience that has dwelled in me since months has finally paid off.
> 
> Indeed the moment of truth has arrived.
> 
> We received our GRANT just now !!!
> 
> Your prayers have worked for me.
> 
> You guy's have been a fantastic group and I can't thank each one of you enough for your guidance and support.
> 
> A strong recommendation to those who have passed the indicated processing times by DIBP and haven't contacted (email) your CO yet, please do so immediately. It did work for many and now for me as well.
> 
> Finally, trust me friends, those waiting, "You will receive your Grants soon..." Do not ever lose Hope...
> 
> God bless you always.
> 
> I shall stay in touch.
> 
> Marshal...


Congrats mate, wishing you a happy life in oz......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Marshal

Optimus Prime said:


> Congratulations Marshal!! Fellow ACTer


Thank you dear.


----------



## Marshal

jestin684 said:


> Congrats mate, wishing you a happy life in oz......
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Thank you Jestin.. All the best.


----------



## lovetosmack

Samtrevour said:


> Congratulations.. My co on 12/05 delay mail 28/05... Waiting curiously..


Can you care to fill your details here please - http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub ? That helps fellow members & you as well.


----------



## Marshal

chiku2006 said:


> Yeahhhhh , congrats my friend !!!
> 
> Where are you heading to?? SA?


Most likely Canberra Chiku.


----------



## lovetosmack

Prithi 22 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I had to reapply for my PCC through PSK in Hyd as the CO has requested for a new PCC.
> Earlier, I had got it done frm the Commissioner office directly. The wait game begins for me.
> I had applied for visa on 21st March and heard from the CO on 9th July.
> My bad not to check the procedure and listen to the consultant.
> Please let me know the timelines for the India PCC and if I can get the PCC the same day if I can show them the certificate from commissioner's office. My appointment at PSK is scheduled on Monday.
> Also, I have been asked for the employer reference and reasons for the non-migrating spouse.
> I feel it is going to take another month or two for me to get the grant  and losing good opportunities abroad.
> Congrats to all the guys who have got the grants.....keep us in your prayers.


Prithi

Regarding the non-migrating spouse, the CO might ask you to upload a statutory declaration. If you are separated, attach a statutory declaration that gives the name of your partner, date of marriage or date when de facto relationship commenced, date of separation, and (if the separation is permanent) states that you are getting, or intend getting, a divorce (if applicable). If you have kids, then it gets more complicated & nearly compulsory to get the separated spouse's declaration too. Did CO ask for spouse Meds or PCC ?

Remember no matter what your spouse will never be offered a visa that is connected to you (like Spouse Visa).


----------



## lovetosmack

jestin684 said:


> Congrats mate, wishing you a happy life in oz......
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Jestin chetaa... You can multi-quote it rather than posting number of times.


----------



## jerrychen

can anyone advise the email address which i can use to communicate with DIBP?(no co yet)

and how to add signature?


Visa lodged 24 March


----------



## jestin684

Marshal said:


> Thank you Jestin.. All the best.


Marshal, can u please tell me what happened when u/agent sent the email to the old team 2 id.......did u get an email back saying it no longer exists and u have to mail ur status enquiry query to the new email id......or the email id change is somewhere on the website.......my agent is not accepting my request to send my mail to the new id, he says if anything of that sort has happened he would have got a notification from DIBP......he did send an email to the old one yesterday, and there has been no reply till now........my agent says if it has changed then they will automatically divert it to the new one if there is any.........

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

lovetosmack said:


> Jestin chetaa... You can multi-quote it rather than posting number of times.


Aniya (tammudu) how.....I havent used any other forum before.....please please let me know.......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## lovetosmack

jestin684 said:


> Marshal, can u please tell me what happened when u/agent sent the email to the old team 2 id.......did u get an email back saying it no longer exists and u have to mail ur status enquiry query to the new email id......or the email id change is somewhere on the website.......my agent is not accepting my request to send my mail to the new id, he says if anything of that sort has happened he would have got a notification from DIBP......he did send an email to the old one yesterday, and there has been no reply till now........my agent says if it has changed then they will automatically divert it to the new one if there is any.........
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


jestin684: It clearly states that the old mailboxes will no longer be monitored after 3rd July 2014. Here is the original email:



> "IMPORTANT NOTICE - New email address
> We would like to advise that as of 30 June 2014 supporting documentation should be emailed to:
> [email protected]<mailto:[email protected] gov.au>.
> To ensure your documents are attended to as soon as possible, we encourage you to update your records, and to send any further documentation to [email protected]<mailto:[email protected] gov.au>.
> The following mail boxes will no longer be available:
> 
> · [email protected]<[email protected]>
> 
> · [email protected]<[email protected]>
> 
> · [email protected]<[email protected]>
> If you have sent documents to any of these email addresses prior to 3 July 2014, you are not required to resend."


----------



## lovetosmack

jerrychen said:


> can anyone advise the email address which i can use to communicate with DIBP?(no co yet)
> 
> and how to add signature?
> 
> 
> Visa lodged 24 March


There is no email address. Keep posting in the forum at least 25 posts (I guess) & then you can update your signature.

Click 'USER CP' button at the top of this page --> Click 'Edit Signature' on the left hand menu --> Save.


----------



## jestin684

lovetosmack said:


> jestin684: It clearly states that the old mailboxes will no longer be monitored after 3rd July 2014. Here is the original email:


Did u receive this....... while attempting to send required documents to the CO via the old email id...is it......or trying to get a status UPDATE from the CO.......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Lvv

praDe said:


> I think the grant are based on the final submission of the documents. I applied in March as well. But like you I finalized all my medicals and requested documents in May. So I think we might have to wait another 1-2 weeks to see a grant.


I dont think so freind..i applied on march 7 and all documents uploaded the same day and done medicals too early in march..but still no grant.......


----------



## Lvv

jestin684 said:


> Did u receive this....... while attempting to send required documents to the CO via the old email id...is it......or trying to get a status UPDATE from the CO.......
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


I sent a status enquiry to the new email id and got an auto reply same like this...about the invalid old mail ids..did everybody get tht????????


----------



## Tomahawk

Did anyone got Grant for WA from TEAM BRISBANE.I am following this forum and it seems only TeAM Adelaide is working ..


----------



## ahmedkhoja

'HM' said:


> i so wanna see april starting.... any one grant from april wud be so full of hope... hope that one is mine....


Sorry to disappoint but my agent informed my grant came today. Applied on April 2


----------



## lovetosmack

ahmedkhoja said:


> Sorry to disappoint but my agent informed my grant came today. Applied on April 2


Hi ahmedkhoja.. One more NSW 190 team mate.  Are you the only applicant ? Can you fill this sheet up ? http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


----------



## darbar1409

raufafridi2003 said:


> First of all i am thankful to Allah. Finally after a long wait, we got out grants. It was a tough time but you guys made it really easy.
> The expat forum and you guys are the best, really supportive and helpful.
> I will answer any of your questions but I am on job at the moment and will do that later on.
> In the last I am praying for those who are waiting for their grants. Hope you guys get it soon.
> Cheers
> Abdur




Really a very good news brother, after a long painful wait.
Congratulation buddy.


----------



## sunnyboi

jerrychen said:


> can anyone advise the email address which i can use to communicate with DIBP?(no co yet)
> 
> and how to add signature?
> 
> 
> Visa lodged 24 March


Jerrychen, what do you intend to communicate? If you want to upload your docs, somehow they seem to give an email address as well, but not sure who checks and where it will go. It is : [email protected]. Better to upload it in your immi account. You will have to wait to get an email from a CO to communicate since there is no one CO but several teams verifying a case.

For signature, you have to hove your mouse on the "Quick links" on the top of page and click on edit signature to add. You will need min. 10 posts to add a signature.


----------



## jestin684

eventhough u have applied through an agent and all the corespondence should be done through him, has anyone tried sending an email to the co through ur personal email id????????? Anyone. My agent is not at all cooperating... I want to send an email to my CO.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## decipline

SS70011005 said:


> And its a Goal!!!!!!


Congo Congo man
awesome dude

great

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## MTR1986

Lvv said:


> I dont think so freind..i applied on march 7 and all documents uploaded the same day and done medicals too early in march..but still no grant.......


Yes we have no way but to wait. It's really getting more painful day by day...


----------



## decipline

PARO said:


> hurraaaaaa goal...... direct grant 21st march.....


congrts a lot man

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

raufafridi2003 said:


> First of all i am thankful to Allah. Finally after a long wait, we got out grants. It was a tough time but you guys made it really easy. The expat forum and you guys are the best, really supportive and helpful. I will answer any of your questions but I am on job at the moment and will do that later on. In the last I am praying for those who are waiting for their grants. Hope you guys get it soon. Cheers Abdur


congratulations dear

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

akj said:


> Hey Guys, I checked the immiaccount this morning & it says finalised. I m so happy today. Patience have paid off. Haven't recd the grant letters yet but it says Granted in front of each applicant. It should me coming soon. Its 190 visa and applied on 26Feb. State: ACT


many congrats

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

Matiko said:


> Lo and Behold!!!! Let the drums roll!!!!! By the grace of god our dream has come true today! We finally got our GRANT So so so happyyyyyyy! Cannot express the feeling. It has not sunk in yet. Not received the grant letter yet. It's with the agent. Seen the grant notification only. The grant has come from a different CO: LW. And yes my agent did send an email to the CO on 9th. Huraaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! Thank you guys for your support. All those waiting you will get it very soon. My prayers are with you all. Thank you Chikoo bro for you prayers, today is indeed a big day!


great great

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

Marshal said:


> Dear Friends, The patience that has dwelled in me since months has finally paid off. Indeed the moment of truth has arrived. We received our GRANT just now !!! Your prayers have worked for me. You guy's have been a fantastic group and I can't thank each one of you enough for your guidance and support. A strong recommendation to those who have passed the indicated processing times by DIBP and haven't contacted (email) your CO yet, please do so immediately. It did work for many and now for me as well. Finally, trust me friends, those waiting, "You will receive your Grants soon..." Do not ever lose Hope... God bless you always. I shall stay in touch. Marshal...


Wow. Congrats yaar

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Marshal

jestin684 said:


> Marshal, can u please tell me what happened when u/agent sent the email to the old team 2 id.......did u get an email back saying it no longer exists and u have to mail ur status enquiry query to the new email id......or the email id change is somewhere on the website.......my agent is not accepting my request to send my mail to the new id, he says if anything of that sort has happened he would have got a notification from DIBP......he did send an email to the old one yesterday, and there has been no reply till now........my agent says if it has changed then they will automatically divert it to the new one if there is any.........
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Jestin, my agent has been corresponding with the co independently. I have no idea what is the content of the email and neither whom they have sent it to. But I know it was a request for application status update. 

I believe you will receive your grant by next week. I know its easier said than done but pls try to stay patient until then and may be send an email yourself to your co if you don't hear anything by early next week. I would probably do the same.

Also I know that my agent sent an email to the co but received no response whatsoever. However today the Grant was received.


----------



## Marshal

decipline said:


> Wow. Congrats yaar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thank you bro.
You will get your Grant soon.


----------



## jerrychen

sunnyboi said:


> Jerrychen, what do you intend to communicate? If you want to upload your docs, somehow they seem to give an email address as well, but not sure who checks and where it will go. It is : [email protected]. Better to upload it in your immi account. You will have to wait to get an email from a CO to communicate since there is no one CO but several teams verifying a case.
> 
> For signature, you have to hove your mouse on the "Quick links" on the top of page and click on edit signature to add. You will need min. 10 posts to add a signature.


Thanks Sunnyboi

I need to add my new born baby to my application, he was born after lodgement.
and i would also like to send a email just to find out if any co was allocated for my case. i tried to call but after 20 minutes of listening to music, i lost my patience.

i think i need to be more active for the signature.


----------



## decipline

Thank You GOD, Thank You My Family

With God's Grace and Worship from my Parents

I Got my 190 Visa Grant today. God finally listened to all my prayers.

I feel very happy. Words really fail to expreas my happiness today. Can only say. HAPPY. HAPPY

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mamunvega

lovetosmack said:


> Hi ahmedkhoja.. One more NSW 190 team mate.  Are you the only applicant ? Can you fill this sheet up ? http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


Regarding the VISA Tracker Sheet !! :heh:

Hey, I can see there are lots of applicants who didn't get VISA but in reality i think I saw more Grants, so obviously its not updated....Can any initiative be taken to fill up the grids...:eyebrows:


----------



## McJim

Congratulation, mate!


----------



## jestin684

decipline said:


> Thank You GOD, Thank You My Family
> 
> With God's Grace and Worship from my Parents
> 
> I Got my 190 Visa Grant today. God finally listened to all my prayers.
> 
> I feel very happy. Words really fail to expreas my happiness today. Can only say. HAPPY. HAPPY
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Congrats Decipline, may GOD'S grace be with u in oz also.....Wishing u a happy life in oz....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

Marshal said:


> Jestin, my agent has been corresponding with the co independently. I have no idea what is the content of the email and neither whom they have sent it to. But I know it was a request for application status update.
> 
> I believe you will receive your grant by next week. I know its easier said than done but pls try to stay patient until then and may be send an email yourself to your co if you don't hear anything by early next week. I would probably do the same.
> 
> Also I know that my agent sent an email to the co but received no response whatsoever. However today the Grant was received.


Thanks mate for ur quick response......hopefully next week.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Marshal

jestin684 said:


> Thanks mate.....nothing has come easy for me...hope everything is for the good....
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Believe that whatever is written in your destiny will happen. Also all that will happen will happen for the best. 

Jestin have faith, you will be celebrating soon.


----------



## Marshal

decipline said:


> Thank You GOD, Thank You My Family
> 
> With God's Grace and Worship from my Parents
> 
> I Got my 190 Visa Grant today. God finally listened to all my prayers.
> 
> I feel very happy. Words really fail to expreas my happiness today. Can only say. HAPPY. HAPPY
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Wow finally! Congratulations


----------



## kharelshishir

ahmedkhoja said:


> Sorry to disappoint but my agent informed my grant came today. Applied on April 2



Wooooohooo!!! This is great and exciting.
Congrats man.
Please please share your detail timelines.
Whats your point score? 

I lodged one day prior to yours. Fingers' crossed

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## chiku2006

decipline said:


> Thank You GOD, Thank You My Family
> 
> With God's Grace and Worship from my Parents
> 
> I Got my 190 Visa Grant today. God finally listened to all my prayers.
> 
> I feel very happy. Words really fail to expreas my happiness today. Can only say. HAPPY. HAPPY
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Wow awesome news mate !!

Have a rocking weekend and a rocking aussie life.. god bless !!


----------



## Hunter85

guys if i read it correct ahmedkhoja who is an April applicant received his grant today !!

I PMed him, lets see if he answers....


----------



## Hunter85

Congrats mate, could you update your signature and share your timeline?



decipline said:


> Thank You GOD, Thank You My Family
> 
> With God's Grace and Worship from my Parents
> 
> I Got my 190 Visa Grant today. God finally listened to all my prayers.
> 
> I feel very happy. Words really fail to expreas my happiness today. Can only say. HAPPY. HAPPY
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## kharelshishir

decipline said:


> Thank You GOD, Thank You My Family With God's Grace and Worship from my Parents I Got my 190 Visa Grant today. God finally listened to all my prayers. I feel very happy. Words really fail to expreas my happiness today. Can only say. HAPPY. HAPPY Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Wooow this is awesome buddy. I'm so happy for you. 
The everlasting wait is finally over now.
Enjoy your weekend to the fullest.
Good see its moving.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sunnyboi

decipline said:


> Thank You GOD, Thank You My Family
> 
> With God's Grace and Worship from my Parents
> 
> I Got my 190 Visa Grant today. God finally listened to all my prayers.
> 
> I feel very happy. Words really fail to expreas my happiness today. Can only say. HAPPY. HAPPY
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Finally! Great news, mate! Here's a song for your feeling 






Have a blast this weekend!!  arty:


----------



## ahmedkhoja

lovetosmack said:


> Hi ahmedkhoja.. One more NSW 190 team mate.  Are you the only applicant ? Can you fill this sheet up ? http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


Thanks. I have updated the sheet.


----------



## ahmedkhoja

lovetosmack said:


> Hi ahmedkhoja.. One more NSW 190 team mate.  Are you the only applicant ? Can you fill this sheet up ? http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub





kharelshishir said:


> Wooooohooo!!! This is great and exciting.
> Congrats man.
> Please please share your detail timelines.
> Whats your point score?
> 
> I lodged one day prior to yours. Fingers' crossed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks. My timelines are Ielts Oct 24, 2013. ICAA assessment Nov 20, 2013. NSW approval Mar 19, 2014. Visa lodged April 2, 2014. Medical June 2, 2014. PCC May 30, 2014 and June 3, 2014.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

MTR1986 said:


> Now that most of Jan, Feb and March applicants have received their grants and I am still waiting (having lodged on 6th March), it seems either my file got missing or the CO assigned to deal my case feels allergic every time he touches it and remains away therefore  Don't know what to do. Requested my agent for several times to send an email but they are extremely headstrong and determined not to knock CO. But it feels great to see that many of the members here are getting their grants and a slight sign of hope still lurks inside seeing so many successes especially for those who lodged after me.
> 
> I would be glad if anybody suggests me how to put signature because I tried myself and failed.
> 
> However, my timeline is as follows:
> 
> Vatassess: 19th Dec, 2013
> Invitation SA received: 30th Jan 2014
> Application lodged: 6th March 2014
> CO allocation: 24th April 2014
> Submitted Medical and PCC: 16th May 2014
> Grant: ..................................................................................................


Hey buddy don't worry its just round the corner. Our prayers would be answered soon.


----------



## jhp

Hello Friends,

I am filling up EOI and need quick help on below queries. Can someone please reply to below queries ?

I have done Bachelor of commerce (3 years ) and Master of computer applications (3 years) from India. I have already got positive assessment stating my Degree as AQF Master with major in computing.

1) I believe I would be able to get 15 points, correct ?

2) While selecting on 6th page of EOI , What heading should I select Master Degree in Science, Business and Technology or Master Degree(Other). Will this make any difference ?

3) For Bachelor of Commerce, I have selected Bachelor (Others)

4) Do I need to enter HSC (12th) and SSC (10th) details

5) In work experience section, do I need to split my experience as the cutoff date for related work experience is After July 2007 (2 years deduction), for eg 2005 - july 2007 as No and After July 2007 as Yes


----------



## ibtasamlatif

*Points Query*

Hi Guys

I am planning to apply under 190 category. After state sponsorship my points are going to be 60 as I dont have 3 years of work experience at the moment.

I want to ask you guys that shall I continue the immigration process with 60 points or wait till my 3 year work experience is going to be over and reappear for IELTS to get more points?


----------



## chiku2006

sunnyboi said:


> Finally! Great news, mate! Here's a song for your feeling
> 
> Video Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6Sxv-sUYtM
> 
> Have a blast this weekend!!  arty:


Nice video dude !!


----------



## decipline

jestin684 said:


> Congrats Decipline, may GOD'S grace be with u in oz also.....Wishing u a happy life in oz.... SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Thanks a loy buddy

wish you a good luck too

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

Marshal said:


> Wow finally! Congratulations


yes
finally
thanks a lot

good luck 

cheers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## SuperDuperMan

For better or for worse, I just sent the co an email without informing the agent... After all, it's my application and the agent is doing the application because I authorised him... So I reckon that I have the power to do so.. Muhahaha





jestin684 said:


> eventhough u have applied through an agent and all the corespondence should be done through him, has anyone tried sending an email to the co through ur personal email id????????? Anyone. My agent is not at all cooperating... I want to send an email to my CO.
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## decipline

chiku2006 said:


> Wow awesome news mate !! Have a rocking weekend and a rocking aussie life.. god bless !![/QUOTE
> 
> Chiku Bro
> 
> Thanks a TON to you mate.
> Awesome support from you and Darbar.
> 
> Thanks Guys
> 
> Lets all meet up in OZ land
> 
> cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

Hunter85 said:


> Congrats mate, could you update your signature and share your timeline?


Thanks Brothet

Sure time lines as below

Vet applied - Aug 13
Vet +ve - Dec 13
ACT SS Applied - Dec 13
ACT SS Approval - Feb 14
Visa Lodged - 190 - Offshore - March 14
Delay Email - May 14
Visa Grant - July 14

Wishing you good luck too.

cheers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

kharelshishir said:


> Wooow this is awesome buddy. I'm so happy for you. The everlasting wait is finally over now. Enjoy your weekend to the fullest. Good see its moving. Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


true man

now I can Njoy week end in true spirit.

thanks dor wishes buddy

good luck and hope to meet you soon in OZ land

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

decipline said:


> Thank You GOD, Thank You My Family
> 
> With God's Grace and Worship from my Parents
> 
> I Got my 190 Visa Grant today. God finally listened to all my prayers.
> 
> I feel very happy. Words really fail to expreas my happiness today. Can only say. HAPPY. HAPPY
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Dude we were just talking yesterday and you got a grant today. Guess what....I was speaking to Chiku the other day and he got grant the next day. Anyone else wants to talk to me ;-)

How can I possibly talk to myself ;-)


----------



## decipline

sunnyboi said:


> Finally! Great news, mate! Here's a song for your feeling  Video Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6Sxv-sUYtM Have a blast this weekend!!  arty:


Dear Sunny, My Friend.

Thanks Thanks a lot.

Party in week end. this is going to be the most exciting week end of my life.

thanks and wish you a good luck to man for OZ land life.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

sunnyboi said:


> Finally! Great news, mate! Here's a song for your feeling  Video Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6Sxv-sUYtM Have a blast this weekend!!  arty:


Hi Suuny, My friend

thanks a lot dear.

This is most exciting week end of my life.

wishing you a good luck as well for new life on OZ land.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Dude we were just talking yesterday and you got a grant today. Guess what....I was speaking to Chiku the other day and he got grant the next day. Anyone else wants to talk to me ;-) How can I possibly talk to myself ;-)


that's great dear.

thanks for the wishes and real luck you brought to our lives.

March applicants are getting cleared so you should be having it at any moment.

good luck dear

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sk2014

Ya it says so in the tracker sheet, April applicants might get some grants next week then


----------



## decipline

chiku2006 said:


> Wow awesome news mate !! Have a rocking weekend and a rocking aussie life.. god bless !!


Chiku Bro. Dear Friend

Thanks a TON to you.

You and Darbar are real true support and thanks a lot to you guys.

This week end will be enjoyed in true spirit.

Lets meet up soon in OZ land.

Thanks dear.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Hunter85

i would say there is a strong indication that april applicants have COs already assigned and working on our cases, god help us to receive our grants ASAP


----------



## hopefulhope

ahmedkhoja said:


> Thanks. My timelines are Ielts Oct 24, 2013. ICAA assessment Nov 20, 2013. NSW approval Mar 19, 2014. Visa lodged April 2, 2014. Medical June 2, 2014. PCC May 30, 2014 and June 3, 2014.


April applicant got grant??? is it 190... are you onshore or have they started looking at april gang.


----------



## Yenigalla

Descipline- congratulations... Wish you all the very best


----------



## Matiko

jestin684 said:


> eventhough u have applied through an agent and all the corespondence should be done through him, has anyone tried sending an email to the co through ur personal email id????????? Anyone. My agent is not at all cooperating... I want to send an email to my CO.
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Hey Jestin,

I did email my CO on [email protected] on 8th July without the notice of my agent and also asked my agent to email her on 9th. Received our grant on 11th. I strongly recommend you to send a polite email inquiring about the status of your application. Mention your TRN no. And attn. to your CO (name) in the subject. You will sure get your grant by Tuesday as they need a couple of days to finalise. I guess they need a reminder to work on our file. I did not call the CO. Only emailed her. Also wud like to inform that our grant came from a different CO: LW and not LC

All the best bro! My prayers are with u.


----------



## Samtrevour

decipline said:


> Thank You GOD, Thank You My Family
> 
> With God's Grace and Worship from my Parents
> 
> I Got my 190 Visa Grant today. God finally listened to all my prayers.
> 
> I feel very happy. Words really fail to expreas my happiness today. Can only say. HAPPY. HAPPY
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Congrats ... Could please provide us with your timelines


----------



## Hunter85

hopefulhope said:


> April applicant got grant??? is it 190... are you onshore or have they started looking at april gang.


I have already talked with him and yes he is april applicant and he is offshore


----------



## raufafridi2003

PARO said:


> Congrats frnd....


Thank you so much Paro!!


Marshal said:


> Congratulations my friend.


Thanks Marshal



Waqarali20005 said:


> Ma' shaa Allah


Thanks Brother... 


olways said:


> My Heartiest Congratulations! Finally the wait is over for you!


Yes buddy...wait is over and thanks for your wishes



sajandeep said:


> congrats raufafridi yours was the first i want to see, very happy for you, its been long just like the saying Sabr ka phal meeta, enjoy the day bro


Beshak sabar ka phal meeta hota hai..finally got it...Thanks anyway


Samtrevour said:


> Congratulations... Good luck for new life...


Thanks for the best wishes



jestin684 said:


> Congrats mate.........the wait has come to an end.......Wishing u the very best in oz......


Thanks Bro



lovetosmack said:


> I'm really happy for you. You've been patiently waiting. A really important grant for all our NSW'ers. Do you want to say what took you so long ? Security checks or something else ?


Thanks for your best wishes. 
Yes bro there was a lil problem with the letter I got from University to prove my Wife's english proficiency. I sent them with a lil amendment along with her documents on April 1st but then program year and delay emails rocked out the stage...
Anyway whatsoever finally I got it



rajajessie said:


> Congrats Mate
> Wish you all the very best for your life in OZ.


Thanks for your best wishes buddy



chiku2006 said:


> Hey Abdur
> 
> Congrats man for your grant !!
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Chiku and finally your prayers worked out for team 2 gang...



darbar1409 said:


> Really a very good news brother, after a long painful wait.
> Congratulation buddy.


Thanks darbar..yes bro it was painful but I was resilient enough to face that.



decipline said:


> congratulations dear


Thanks Bro


Thank you all for your best wishes. Today it was a long day for me and just get home to see these good messages from you guys. 
I hope you all who are waiting for the golden emails will get that soon.
stay blessed
cheers


----------



## decipline

Yenigalla said:


> Descipline- congratulations... Wish you all the very best


Hi Yeni

Thanks buddy

we have started our journey togethr from Veta to SS to Visa

Hope you got it soon dear

good luck

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

Samtrevour said:


> Congrats ... Could please provide us with your timelines


Hi buddy

thanks

i already shared on last page. details in there.

can you please check it? if do not find than tell me, will post again for you.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Lvv

Matiko said:


> Hey Jestin,
> 
> I did email my CO on [email protected] on 8th July without the notice of my agent and also asked my agent to email her on 9th. Received our grant on 11th. I strongly recommend you to send a polite email inquiring about the status of your application. Mention your TRN no. And attn. to your CO (name) in the subject. You will sure get your grant by Tuesday as they need a couple of days to finalise. I guess they need a reminder to work on our file. I did not call the CO. Only emailed her. Also wud like to inform that our grant came from a different CO: LW and not LC
> 
> All the best bro! My prayers are with u.


Dear Matiko,
I came to know my case is assigned to adelaide team frm dibp and I have mailed in this address(but not mentioned the name of CO as i dont know that). so can i hope a reply for that from my CO? whether this ll work as a reminder?


----------



## raufafridi2003

Sauib said:


> By the grace of Allah we got our grant today morning. :lalala:
> 
> actually i can not express my thanks in word to all the forum members. in every query, in every hard moment these forum members always with us. i really thankful to them.
> 
> Applied by Own
> visa applied:25/01/2014
> Co assign:25/03/2014
> Brisbane Team 33 CO(KD)
> visa grant:11/07/2014
> IED:12/2/2015
> 
> i email them 8/07/2014
> 
> i wish all members get their grant soon


Congratulation Sauib!!!



PARO said:


> hurraaaaaa goal......
> direct grant
> 21st march.....


Congrats Paro



akj said:


> Hey Guys,
> I checked the immiaccount this morning & it says finalised. I m so happy today. Patience have paid off. Haven't recd the grant letters yet but it says Granted in front of each applicant. It should me coming soon.
> Its 190 visa and applied on 26Feb. State: ACT


Congratulation Buddy..Stay blessed



Matiko said:


> Lo and Behold!!!! Let the drums roll!!!!!
> 
> By the grace of god our dream has come true today!
> 
> We finally got our *GRANT*
> 
> So so so happyyyyyyy! Cannot express the feeling. It has not sunk in yet.
> 
> Not received the grant letter yet. It's with the agent. Seen the grant notification only. The grant has come from a different CO: LW. And yes my agent did send an email to the CO on 9th.
> 
> Huraaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! Thank you guys for your support.
> 
> All those waiting you will get it very soon. My prayers are with you all.
> 
> Thank you Chikoo bro for you prayers, today is indeed a big day!


Congrats bro..Enjoy the life shift



asimak77 said:


> Dear all
> 
> I have got the grant today Alhamdolillah. In the morning i thought this week also gone. Bit at 10.15 am i got mail from GSM Adelaide with grant letter for full family  i am happy Alhamdolillah that all efforts and wait have finally paid off. Below is my timeline for members reference.
> 
> Acs. April 2013
> NSW SS.


Allahamdulillah...Many many congratulations Bro



Marshal said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> The patience that has dwelled in me since months has finally paid off.
> 
> Indeed the moment of truth has arrived.
> 
> We received our GRANT just now !!!
> 
> Your prayers have worked for me.
> 
> You guy's have been a fantastic group and I can't thank each one of you enough for your guidance and support.
> 
> A strong recommendation to those who have passed the indicated processing times by DIBP and haven't contacted (email) your CO yet, please do so immediately. It did work for many and now for me as well.
> 
> Finally, trust me friends, those waiting, "You will receive your Grants soon..." Do not ever lose Hope...
> 
> God bless you always.
> 
> I shall stay in touch.
> 
> Marshal...


Heartiest congratulation for your grant Marshal...stay blessed and happy and enjoy the new stage



decipline said:


> Thank You GOD, Thank You My Family
> 
> With God's Grace and Worship from my Parents
> 
> I Got my 190 Visa Grant today. God finally listened to all my prayers.
> 
> I feel very happy. Words really fail to expreas my happiness today. Can only say. HAPPY. HAPPY
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Congratulations decipline...So happy to see your grant

Hope other guys will rock on the stage in the beginning of the week and will get their grant soon. Best of luck
cheers


----------



## Samtrevour

decipline said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> thanks
> 
> i already shared on last page. details in there.
> 
> can you please check it? if do not find than tell me, will post again for you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I got them buddy.. Thanks


----------



## mamunvega

Congratulations to all the Grantees...Meanwhile, I am hoping my Grant is around the corner...Happy Weekend to all ...

.


----------



## decipline

raufafridi2003 said:


> Congratulation Sauib!!! Congrats Paro Congratulation Buddy..Stay blessed Congrats bro..Enjoy the life shift Allahamdulillah...Many many congratulations Bro Heartiest congratulation for your grant Marshal...stay blessed and happy and enjoy the new stage Congratulations decipline...So happy to see your grant Hope other guys will rock on the stage in the beginning of the week and will get their grant soon. Best of luck cheers


thanks buddy and same to you dear

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline

mamunvega said:


> Congratulations to all the Grantees...Meanwhile, I am hoping my Grant is around the corner...Happy Weekend to all ... .


praying for all dear

you will hear it very very soon

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rajajessie

rt00021 said:


> Hey *buddy Raj*,
> 
> I was looking at a sheet of 190 visa. I see that in many people's cases, time taken between CO allocation and grant is unusually long. Why is it? Is it because they stopped giving 190 visas towards end of the year? In 189 list I don't see such delay between CO allocation and grant. I was just curious.


Hey Rt (hope you won't mind me calling you that ),

I think you are completely oblivious about 190visa process in past 8 months :ban::ban:

We all were badly struck by the poor management planning of DIBP, as they ran out of majority of quota by October 2013. So the grants dried out and waiting time was stretched till eternity, but by the god gracious it all came back on track from July 1 (As migration programme renewed and all seats came back). 
Hope this helps you understand the tsunami kind of experience we all had and the hardship every member on this forum went through.

Regarding 189, the seats were almost 1.8times 190 so it went smoothly, the only issues 189 had was the overloading of applications from 5 main occupations which comprises of ICT and other engineering professions.

Let me know if you need any further explanation! Happy to Help 

Cheers,
Raj


----------



## rajajessie

asimak77 said:


> Dear all
> 
> I have got the grant today Alhamdolillah. In the morning i thought this week also gone. Bit at 10.15 am i got mail from GSM Adelaide with grant letter for full family  i am happy Alhamdolillah that all efforts and wait have finally paid off. Below is my timeline for members reference.
> 
> Acs. April 2013
> NSW SS.


Congrats Asimak 
All the best for your OZ life!



Marshal said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> The patience that has dwelled in me since months has finally paid off.
> 
> Indeed the moment of truth has arrived.
> 
> We received our GRANT just now !!!
> Finally, trust me friends, those waiting, "You will receive your Grants soon..." Do not ever lose Hope...
> Marshal...


Congrats Mate 
Heartfelt greetings for crossing the OZ waiting line 



MTR1986 said:


> I would be glad if anybody suggests me how to put signature because I tried myself and failed.


Dear MTR,

You need to have at least few posts in before you can add your signatures (don't know the exact number but i guess its 20)



ahmedkhoja said:


> Sorry to disappoint but my agent informed my grant came today. Applied on April 2


Hi Ahmedkhoja,
My sincerest greetings for your Grant and no offence mate but this is the most sadistic and less enthusiastic post regarding the Grant I read. I hope all is well at your end, and you wrote this thread in a haze 



decipline said:


> Thank You GOD, Thank You My Family
> 
> With God's Grace and Worship from my Parents
> 
> I Got my 190 Visa Grant today. God finally listened to all my prayers.
> 
> I feel very happy. Words really fail to expreas my happiness today. Can only say. HAPPY. HAPPY
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi Decipline,
Finally the BIG DAY knocked on your door too 
Happy for you and please accept my sincerest wishes for your GRANT 
Enjoy the weekend


----------



## Rky

Hi.. All
i have noticed one thing in my received grant,

that the visa applicant charge receipt no is different in visa grant than the no specified in visa summary which we got during lodging of visa.
All other things like file no, trn etc are same.

I request you all also to check yours
waiting for your response


----------



## rajajessie

Rky said:


> Hi.. All
> i have noticed one thing in my received grant,
> 
> that the visa applicant charge receipt no is different in visa grant than the no specified in visa summary which we got during lodging of visa.
> All other things like file no, trn etc are same.
> 
> I request you all also to check yours
> waiting for your response


Hey Rky,

I just checked mine and there is no problem, its all coherent. 
Just reconfirming you want us to check "Visa Application Charge Receipt Number", right?

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## HarryAdd

ohhhhhhhh............... great............

so many grants..... Congrats to all who got their grants today 

guys can pls update the excel sheet...

Added two more columns IED and landing Oz (Planned date of landing)

It would be helpful for others....

Thanks


----------



## rajajessie

HarryAdd said:


> ohhhhhhhh............... great............
> 
> so many grants..... Congrats to all who got their grants today
> 
> guys can pls update the excel sheet...
> 
> Added two more columns IED and landing Oz (Planned date of landing)
> 
> It would be helpful for others....
> 
> Thanks


I sincerely appreciate your hard work and zest for providing help to everyone, but mate why you have created a separate sheet when we have a pretty matured sheet with 200 entries in it. No offence but it seems redundant to me.

The link to the sheet is in my signature, if you have time please take a look 

Cheers,
Raj


----------



## Yenigalla

decipline said:


> Hi Yeni
> 
> Thanks buddy
> 
> we have started our journey togethr from Veta to SS to Visa
> 
> Hope you got it soon dear
> 
> good luck
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi descipline., tanks a ton for ur wishes.


----------



## sunnyboi

Congrats to everyone who got the grant today! Perfect day to unwind and enjoy through the weekend. Others, you are not far away from the precious email  Relax this weekend. There won't be much activity in this thread


----------



## lovetosmack

sunnyboi said:


> Congrats to everyone who got the grant today! Perfect day to unwind and enjoy through the weekend. Others, you are not far away from the precious email  Relax this weekend. There won't be much activity in this thread


It looked like a dry day but there were 11 grants in total. :biggrin1: :becky::becky:


----------



## sandysehta

LynneHardaker said:


> Now I have come back to earth I am happy to announce we got our GRANT this morning. I have been on such a emotional roller coaster today but now our dream will come true in 6 weeks when we fly off to our brand new start. I will up date my time line tomorrow but prayers go to all those still waiting and hope you get your Grant soon
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Congrats LynneHardaker!



SS70011005 said:


> And its a Goal!!!!!!


Congrats buddy!



Sauib said:


> By the grace of Allah we got our grant today morning. :lalala:
> 
> actually i can not express my thanks in word to all the forum members. in every query, in every hard moment these forum members always with us. i really thankful to them.
> 
> Applied by Own
> visa applied:25/01/2014
> Co assign:25/03/2014
> Brisbane Team 33 CO(KD)
> visa grant:11/07/2014
> IED:12/2/2015
> 
> i email them 8/07/2014
> 
> i wish all members get their grant soon


Mubarak ho Sauib bhai!



PARO said:


> hurraaaaaa goal......
> direct grant
> 21st march.....


Congrats Paro!



raufafridi2003 said:


> First of all i am thankful to Allah. Finally after a long wait, we got out grants. It was a tough time but you guys made it really easy.
> The expat forum and you guys are the best, really supportive and helpful.
> I will answer any of your questions but I am on job at the moment and will do that later on.
> In the last I am praying for those who are waiting for their grants. Hope you guys get it soon.
> Cheers
> Abdur


Mubarak ho Abdur bhai! Aapne to sabse zyada intezaar kiya... lekin sabr ka fal meetha hota hai 



akj said:


> Hey Guys,
> I checked the immiaccount this morning & it says finalised. I m so happy today. Patience have paid off. Haven't recd the grant letters yet but it says Granted in front of each applicant. It should me coming soon.
> Its 190 visa and applied on 26Feb. State: ACT


Congrats akj!



Matiko said:


> Lo and Behold!!!! Let the drums roll!!!!!
> 
> By the grace of god our dream has come true today!
> 
> We finally got our *GRANT*
> 
> So so so happyyyyyyy! Cannot express the feeling. It has not sunk in yet.
> 
> Not received the grant letter yet. It's with the agent. Seen the grant notification only. The grant has come from a different CO: LW. And yes my agent did send an email to the CO on 9th.
> 
> Huraaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! Thank you guys for your support.
> 
> All those waiting you will get it very soon. My prayers are with you all.
> 
> Thank you Chikoo bro for you prayers, today is indeed a big day!


Congrats Matiko!



asimak77 said:


> Dear all
> 
> I have got the grant today Alhamdolillah. In the morning i thought this week also gone. Bit at 10.15 am i got mail from GSM Adelaide with grant letter for full family  i am happy Alhamdolillah that all efforts and wait have finally paid off. Below is my timeline for members reference.
> 
> Acs. April 2013
> NSW SS.


Congrats asimak!



Marshal said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> The patience that has dwelled in me since months has finally paid off.
> 
> Indeed the moment of truth has arrived.
> 
> We received our GRANT just now !!!
> 
> Your prayers have worked for me.
> 
> You guy's have been a fantastic group and I can't thank each one of you enough for your guidance and support.
> 
> A strong recommendation to those who have passed the indicated processing times by DIBP and haven't contacted (email) your CO yet, please do so immediately. It did work for many and now for me as well.
> 
> Finally, trust me friends, those waiting, "You will receive your Grants soon..." Do not ever lose Hope...
> 
> God bless you always.
> 
> I shall stay in touch.
> 
> Marshal...


Congrats Marshal!



ahmedkhoja said:


> Sorry to disappoint but my agent informed my grant came today. Applied on April 2


Congrats ahmedkhoja!



decipline said:


> Thank You GOD, Thank You My Family
> 
> With God's Grace and Worship from my Parents
> 
> I Got my 190 Visa Grant today. God finally listened to all my prayers.
> 
> I feel very happy. Words really fail to expreas my happiness today. Can only say. HAPPY. HAPPY
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Congrats decipline!


----------



## sandysehta

Guys can you update that Team 2 sheet? I think I would be the only one waiting for Grant from that team.....


----------



## sk2014

lovetosmack said:


> It looked like a dry day but there were 11 grants in total. :biggrin1: :becky::becky:


I see 13 grants for 11-July


----------



## Matiko

Lvv said:


> Dear Matiko,
> I came to know my case is assigned to adelaide team frm dibp and I have mailed in this address(but not mentioned the name of CO as i dont know that). so can i hope a reply for that from my CO? whether this ll work as a reminder?


Hello Lvv,

If you don't know the name of your CO, you should mention your visa application details such as TRN no., name, DOB etc in the body of your inquiry email. Write a polite email inquiring about the status of your application and if any further docs are req. Mention your TRN No. & team name In the subject. I'm not sure if you will get a reply as I did not get one. But I'm sure atleast your inquiry will be forwarded to the intended visa processing officer. All the best.


----------



## darbar1409

decipline said:


> Thank You GOD, Thank You My Family
> 
> With God's Grace and Worship from my Parents
> 
> I Got my 190 Visa Grant today. God finally listened to all my prayers.
> 
> I feel very happy. Words really fail to expreas my happiness today. Can only say. HAPPY. HAPPY
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Officially here I congratulate you for the rewards of your patience brother.
Dheeraj na fal mitha hoy che.
(sweet are the rewards of patience)


----------



## Matiko

Thank you all for your kind wishes. 

Team 2 folks... Marshal, Raufafridi, Rkv Congratulations! We made it.

Descipline and all other friends who got their grants,,, congratulations.. Party hard! 

Jestin my friend praying for u! U will get there soon!


----------



## Marshal

sandysehta said:


> Congrats LynneHardaker!
> 
> Congrats buddy!
> 
> Mubarak ho Sauib bhai!
> 
> Congrats Paro!
> 
> Mubarak ho Abdur bhai! Aapne to sabse zyada intezaar kiya... lekin sabr ka fal meetha hota hai
> 
> Congrats akj!
> 
> Congrats Matiko!
> 
> Congrats asimak!
> 
> Congrats Marshal!
> 
> Congrats ahmedkhoja!
> 
> Congrats decipline!


Thank you and all the best to you.


----------



## Matiko

chiku2006 said:


> Yeahhhhh , congrats my friend !!!
> 
> Where are you heading to?? SA?


Hey Chikoo, 

Thanks buddy! Your words came true my friend! Heading to Canberra ACT.


----------



## Alnaibii

Yeah, 4000 is half of last year's nominations.


----------



## raufafridi2003

sandysehta said:


> Mubarak ho Abdur bhai! Aapne to sabse zyada intezaar kiya... lekin sabr ka fal meetha hota hai


Yes bro finally the wait is over. It was all due to my bad luck and too many other things. I was onshore and then went overseas, came back again but still there was some problem in my wife's documents and finally fell down into the long waiting list due to quota system...anyway all done and no more complaints ..


----------



## raufafridi2003

Matiko said:


> Thank you all for your kind wishes.
> 
> Team 2 folks... Marshal, Raufafridi, Rkv Congratulations! We made it.
> 
> Descipline and all other friends who got their grants,,, congratulations.. Party hard!
> 
> Jestin my friend praying for u! U will get there soon!


Yes Bro...Finally we made it
We rocked out the stage yesterday. Best of luck fellows and always stay blessed


----------



## zera

Hi Guys,

I have submitted visa application on march 4 th.Till now no co has contacted me.Will i get a reply from dibp if i asked them about the status of my application.I have front loaded all my documents.Please guide me on this


----------



## ibtasamlatif

Hi Guys

I am planning to apply under 190 category. After state sponsorship my points are going to be 60 as I dont have 3 years of work experience at the moment.

I want to ask you guys that shall I continue the immigration process with 60 points or wait till my 3 year work experience is going to be over and reappear for IELTS to get more points?


----------



## rajajessie

rt00021 said:


> Not at all, buddy. We are all mates.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. I am worried as my bro is applying under 190 this year. Do you expect any improvement in the way they process 190 visas this year (like you said, they managed the process poorly last year)? I guess only possible improvement could be - pro-rata basis grant over 12 months! Any other possibilities?
> 
> Also, what's with NSW state sponsoring applicants in 4 rounds with only 1000 per each round? Is it a lower number in total than what it sponsored in the last year?


Cheers Mate,

I hope they have learned a lesson from their mistakes (which brought long-lasting nightmare to all of us 190ers). We can certainly expect it to be more organized but there's no guarantee (even in 189 as well). I can observe few states have changed their approach to 190 like NSW and some of them has made job offer mandatory for state sponsorship, All in all it appears to be a getting more organized + stringent as well.

Regarding NSW nomination, I don't think there is a significant drop as from last year statistics they issued 3979 (190 invites) till june 2014 [data link: http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/SkillSelect/results/9-june-2014.aspx].
But the process of cherry picking is more organized compare to past year of distributing approach to everyone .

These are purely my thoughts and i wish your brother all the luck :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## amen

decipline said:


> Thank You GOD, Thank You My Family
> 
> With God's Grace and Worship from my Parents
> 
> I Got my 190 Visa Grant today. God finally listened to all my prayers.
> 
> I feel very happy. Words really fail to expreas my happiness today. Can only say. HAPPY. HAPPY
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi Decipline,

congratulations! What time did you get the grant? What IST?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

zera said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted visa application on march 4 th.Till now no co has contacted me.Will i get a reply from dibp if i asked them about the status of my application.I have front loaded all my documents.Please guide me on this


Call up dibp and enquire if anything is required from your side further.
Share your concern of the fact that others are getting your grant except you hence you are getting tense if there are any pending issues with your application.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## MTR1986

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hey buddy don't worry its just round the corner. Our prayers would be answered soon.


Thanks Mate for your well wish. I wish everyone who are still waiting to have their grants by July. May the Almighty listen to our prayers.


----------



## hopefulhope

Hunter85 said:


> guys if i read it correct ahmedkhoja who is an April applicant received his grant today !!
> 
> I PMed him, lets see if he answers....


Wat was his answer...how come he got a grant so quick. 
Do you know his accupation code and state


----------



## MTR1986

decipline said:


> Thank You GOD, Thank You My Family
> 
> With God's Grace and Worship from my Parents
> 
> I Got my 190 Visa Grant today. God finally listened to all my prayers.
> 
> I feel very happy. Words really fail to expreas my happiness today. Can only say. HAPPY. HAPPY
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hey Friend,

Congrats a bunch!! Enjoy the weekend and have a relaxed time after the bitter waiting period. Please also put me in prayer so that I can have my grant by next week. I lodged my application on 6th March buddy. 

Have a nice time.


----------



## sajandeep

yeah even i have seen one april 2nd guy... our ray of hope....


----------



## jestin684

Matiko said:


> Thank you all for your kind wishes.
> 
> Team 2 folks... Marshal, Raufafridi, Rkv Congratulations! We made it.
> 
> Descipline and all other friends who got their grants,,, congratulations.. Party hard!
> 
> Jestin my friend praying for u! U will get there soon!


Thanks mate....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## willtran

I hope to have an opportunity to talk to all of you, guys


----------



## moitrai

Hunter85 said:


> so click the link
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=0
> 
> you can see that user : Moitrai who is april applicant has his grant



No no.....Co yet to be assigned ...& grant ... :fingerscrossed: ray2:


----------



## Tau$eef

Do you have to submit your biometric information after receiving a grant????


----------



## Samtrevour

Tau$eef said:


> Do you have to submit your biometric information after receiving a grant????


No biometric needed.. I think it may need for high risk countries..


----------



## Tau$eef

Samtrevour said:


> No biometric needed.. I think it may need for high risk countries..


Has it been mentioned anywhere on DIBP's site. If you can you kindly give me the link? If they dont use biometric, how do they verify peoples' identities.


----------



## immigbird

ibtasamlatif said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am planning to apply under 190 category. After state sponsorship my points are going to be 60 as I dont have 3 years of work experience at the moment.
> 
> I want to ask you guys that shall I continue the immigration process with 60 points or wait till my 3 year work experience is going to be over and reappear for IELTS to get more points?


Wait until your occupation is removed from the relevant list !
I really dont understand your question ? It is actually very clear that for immigration you require 60 points ! What is your point ? Why do you want higher points for a 190 visa ? Why you keep posting the same question in every thread ? I answered your question that doesnt need to be asked elsewhere while you keep posting the same meaningless post again and again


----------



## sammmy

Hi All,

I am new to this forum, I have applied 190 on 13th June through an agent, I would like to see the progress of my application and I wonder if i can import the application without letting my agent know? anyone been in similar situation.

Thanks.


----------



## rajforu86

chiku2006 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have received my grant this morning! !!
> 
> I am excited and honestly it hasn't sunk in completely as yet.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and I will be on this forum for longgggg thats for sure.
> 
> Cant leave you guys !!!


Hi Chiku,

Heartiest congratulations to you mate....really happy for you...

After getting my grant..each and everyday I used to check this forum..always been a silent reader...

Waiting to hear this message from you..
Ultimately that day has arrived..when I can congratulate you...
Again many many congratulations to you and your family..

Plan for your future...

All the best!!!!

Raj


----------



## vaibhavgupta

*Problem with documentation - 190 - need advise.*

Hi people,

I have been following this thread for quite sometime now and have always found it extremely helpful. First of all, I congratulate all the members who have got their grants.

To inform further, CO has been appointed on my case which comes under section-190. It is CB from Adelaide, South Australia - Team 4.

Problem that I am facing is that CO is asking for a birth certificate which I have provided along with all the other documents which mention the same DOB. Unfortunately, my birth certificate is a typically old one which does not mention my name and I have no other documents, except passport, to support my DOB and parents' name.

Please advise if any one else had faced or is facing this problem and how did they manage it.

Thank you.


----------



## raufafridi2003

sammmy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum, I have applied 190 on 13th June through an agent, I would like to see the progress of my application and I wonder if i can import the application without letting my agent know? anyone been in similar situation.
> 
> Thanks.


Welcome to the forum. Its not a big issue. You can create immi account and can import your application. And I am not sure that your agent will know about that. Its all about the data which helps you in importing the application to immi account. Once you know all that, theb I think there is no need to worry about the agent.
Thats what I think...
Cheers


----------



## Tau$eef

vaibhavgupta said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I have been following this thread for quite sometime now and have always found it extremely helpful. First of all, I congratulate all the members who have got their grants.
> 
> To inform further, CO has been appointed on my case which comes under section-190. It is CB from Adelaide, South Australia - Team 4.
> 
> Problem that I am facing is that CO is asking for a birth certificate which I have provided along with all the other documents which mention the same DOB. Unfortunately, my birth certificate is a typically old one which does not mention my name and I have no other documents, except passport, to support my DOB and parents' name.
> 
> Please advise if any one else had faced or is facing this problem and how did they manage it.
> 
> Thank you.



High School Certificate can be a substitute. Furthermore, inform your CO that this information is also available in you passport.


----------



## Huss81

jestin684 said:


> eventhough u have applied through an agent and all the corespondence should be done through him, has anyone tried sending an email to the co through ur personal email id????????? Anyone. My agent is not at all cooperating... I want to send an email to my CO.
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


I have applied through an agent but I had called DIBP and they gave me the status update. I just gave all the information and also that I am represented by an agent. However, I have also heard that in few cases they refused to communicate with the applicant directly.

You might as well try your luck! Not going to harm you in any way


----------



## Huss81

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Dude we were just talking yesterday and you got a grant today. Guess what....I was speaking to Chiku the other day and he got grant the next day. Anyone else wants to talk to me ;-)
> 
> How can I possibly talk to myself ;-)


We are in the same Team Adelaide 23... we also have similar timelines... let's benefit each other by talking to each other  

hi!!


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Huss81 said:


> We are in the same Team Adelaide 23... we also have similar timelines... let's benefit each other by talking to each other
> 
> hi!!


Agreed ;-)


----------



## sammmy

Thank you bro, I am wondering if someone else have the similar experience because I know people check their status and then wait for their agents to forward correspondence.


----------



## LENS

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Dude we were just talking yesterday and you got a grant today. Guess what....I was speaking to Chiku the other day and he got grant the next day. Anyone else wants to talk to me ;-)
> 
> How can I possibly talk to myself ;-)



Dude Iam a silent follower of this forum, as everyone been waiting for months now ....Y dont u give me a shout ....it may help in getting my grant tomorow..

_______________
232311- Fashion Designer - SS ACT, Invited- Nov 13, Visa Lodged- 08 Jan 14, CO Assigned-21st Feb 14, Additional docs and Form 80 - 16 Mar 2014, Delay emails-17 Jun 2014, Grant ..waiting...:behindsofa::fingerscrossed:


----------



## TheExpatriate

chetang said:


> Dude Iam a silent follower of this forum, as everyone been waiting for months now ....Y dont u give me a shout ....it may help in getting my grant tomorow.. _______________ 232311- Fashion Designer - SS ACT, Invited- Nov 13, Visa Lodged- 08 Jan 14, CO Assigned-21st Feb 14, Additional docs and Form 80 - 16 Mar 2014, Delay emails-17 Jun 2014, Grant ..waiting...:behindsofa::fingerscrossed:


No grants until after tomorrow btw


----------



## ibtasamlatif

immigbird said:


> Wait until your occupation is removed from the relevant list !
> I really dont understand your question ? It is actually very clear that for immigration you require 60 points ! What is your point ? Why do you want higher points for a 190 visa ? Why you keep posting the same question in every thread ? I answered your question that doesnt need to be asked elsewhere while you keep posting the same meaningless post again and again


60 is the "minimum" requirement and with minimum points one comes at the bottom when the rest of the applicants have more points than you have.

Secondly if you find my post meaningless then dont reply to it. I have posted it in several threads for the sole reason to get opinions from different people as it is a generic question and is not specific to one thread.

"Wait until your occupation is removed from the relevant list !" What does that suppose to mean???????


----------



## vaibhavgupta

*Thanks.*



Tau$eef said:


> High School Certificate can be a substitute. Furthermore, inform your CO that this information is also available in you passport.


Will try doing the same. Thank you for advising.


----------



## Samtrevour

Curiously waiting ... Monday come fast..!!!


----------



## Alnaibii

ibtasamlatif said:


> 60 is the "minimum" requirement and with minimum points one comes at the bottom when the rest of the applicants have more points than you have.
> 
> Secondly if you find my post meaningless then dont reply to it. I have posted it in several threads for the sole reason to get opinions from different people as it is a generic question and is not specific to one thread.
> 
> "Wait until your occupation is removed from the relevant list !" What does that suppose to mean???????


You have to understand, from the title of the thread, that people here are a little bit uptight. Posting the same questions over and over will only annoy them more. Not to mention that it is against the forum rules.

For 190 it doesn't matter if you have more than 60 points.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

LENS said:


> Dude Iam a silent follower of this forum, as everyone been waiting for months now ....Y dont u give me a shout ....it may help in getting my grant tomorow..
> 
> _______________
> 232311- Fashion Designer - SS ACT, Invited- Nov 13, Visa Lodged- 08 Jan 14, CO Assigned-21st Feb 14, Additional docs and Form 80 - 16 Mar 2014, Delay emails-17 Jun 2014, Grant ..waiting...:behindsofa::fingerscrossed:


Thanks Lens I am just trying to make take the pain out of this waiting. Thanks for your kind words


----------



## darbar1409

ibtasamlatif said:


> 60 is the "minimum" requirement and with minimum points one comes at the bottom when the rest of the applicants have more points than you have.
> 
> Secondly if you find my post meaningless then dont reply to it. I have posted it in several threads for the sole reason to get opinions from different people as it is a generic question and is not specific to one thread.
> 
> "Wait until your occupation is removed from the relevant list !" What does that suppose to mean???????


Dear Friend,
I am the one who had 60 points including 5 points of state sponcership and got visa very smoothly so even I would suggest to go for it right now because what changes DIBP might bring in future none of us know.
Points criteria is more important for 189 applicants because more points only help getting invitation faster and so going for EOI with 60 points is not at all an bad idea because once you get state sponcership and visa invitation, the more points dont help you any more as the processing of visa is not at all effected by points score.


----------



## ibtasamlatif

Alnaibii said:


> You have to understand, from the title of the thread, that people here are a little bit uptight. Posting the same questions over and over will only annoy them more. Not to mention that it is against the forum rules.
> 
> For 190 it doesn't matter if you have more than 60 points.



Thank you for your reply

I understand that every thread has its own topic but as it was generic question thats why i posted everywhere to get maximum responses from different people. 

These forums are are supposed to help people rather than snub them and that is why I got annoyed. People are discussing stupid issues irrelevant to the topic on the forum whereas for a genuine question like mine, they dont have any time. 

Anyways once again thank you for your help. Thats Very kind of you


----------



## ibtasamlatif

darbar1409 said:


> Dear Friend,
> I am the one who had 60 points including 5 points of state sponcership and got visa very smoothly so even I would suggest to go for it right now because what changes DIBP might bring in future none of us know.
> Points criteria is more important for 189 applicants because more points only help getting invitation faster and so going for EOI with 60 points is not at all an bad idea because once you get state sponcership and visa invitation, the more points dont help you any more as the processing of visa is not at all effected by points score.



Thank you for your kind reply bro. Do points matter when you are applying for SS and Visa invitation?

Also you mentioned tax documents requested by CO. What kind of documents you had to submit and does everyone has to submit those documents?


----------



## immigbird

ibtasamlatif said:


> Thank you for your kind reply bro. Do points matter when you are applying for SS and Visa invitation?
> 
> Also you mentioned tax documents requested by CO. What kind of documents you had to submit and does everyone has to submit those documents?


Walahy el 3azeem talata we ra7met aboya we omy it doesnt matter for subclass 190, if u wait rules might change or your job might be removed from the relevant list. So go on dear, go on and apply for your ss right now as long as u have 55 points, u just need 5 to go, if u wait u might lose the whole chance. Go on please and we will be very happy to help you with every step. De msh sanawya 3amma kol wa7ed 3aiz yegeeb mgmo3 a3la m el tany we n3ma !


----------



## TheExpatriate

immigbird said:


> Walahy el 3azeem talata we ra7met aboya we omy it doesnt matter for subclass 190, if u wait rules might change or your job might be removed from the relevant list. So go on dear, go on and apply for your ss right now as long as u have 55 points, u just need 5 to go, if u wait u might lose the whole chance. Go on please and we will be very happy to help you with every step. De msh sanawya 3amma kol wa7ed 3aiz yegeeb mgmo3 a3la m el tany we n3ma !


ROFLMAOOOOOOOOO ROFLOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


I am in tears from laughter ......... LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## lovetosmack

ibtasamlatif said:


> Thank you for your kind reply bro. Do points matter when you are applying for SS and Visa invitation?
> 
> Also you mentioned tax documents requested by CO. What kind of documents you had to submit and does everyone has to submit those documents?


Your question might be genuine. Still you can't spam the forum by posting in different threads. That's against the forum rules. Even if you need different opinions posting in a single thread is enough as each thread has a lot of subscribers. You WILL get different views by posting in a single thread. Your asking the same question over and over again. It doesn't matter if you have 60 or 600 points while applying for 190 as you WILL GET INVITED if you have min 60 points. It depends on how quick you apply. For 190 most states follow first come first serve. So if you have 60 apply to the state for sponsorship and relax. They will approve based on the order they receive the applications. For more questions about SS post your queries in the relevant thread created specifically for that specific state.


----------



## lovetosmack

immigbird said:


> Walahy el 3azeem talata we ra7met aboya we omy it doesnt matter for subclass 190, if u wait rules might change or your job might be removed from the relevant list. So go on dear, go on and apply for your ss right now as long as u have 55 points, u just need 5 to go, if u wait u might lose the whole chance. Go on please and we will be very happy to help you with every step. De msh sanawya 3amma kol wa7ed 3aiz yegeeb mgmo3 a3la m el tany we n3ma !


I guess I missed the funny part as it isn't in English. :-(


----------



## TheExpatriate

lovetosmack said:


> I guess I missed the funny part as it isn't in English. :-(


it's in Egyptian Arabic. Even a non-Egyptian Arab would find it hard to laugh at. LOL


----------



## Samtrevour

lovetosmack said:


> I guess I missed the funny part as it isn't in English. :-(


Can anybody please translate the non english part of the paragaraph...


----------



## TheExpatriate

Samtrevour said:


> Can anybody please translate the non english part of the paragaraph...


Literally he says ... "I swear to God, not once, three times, I swear by God's Mercy on my Father's and Mother's soul .... that it doesn't matter" .... (English part). then at the end he says "this is not the High school certificate where everyone wants to get higher grades than the other student"


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

are there any April 2014 applicant who been assigned COs?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

TheExpatriate said:


> Literally he says ... "I swear to God, not once, three times, I swear by God's Mercy on my Father's and Mother's soul .... that it doesn't matter" .... (English part). then at the end he says "this is not the High school certificate where everyone wants to get higher grades than the other student"


Hahahahaah!!!!!!!
Now it seems funny!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sk2014

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> are there any April 2014 applicant who been assigned COs?


Just one guy from Pakistan who got direct grant on Friday.


----------



## Samtrevour

TheExpatriate said:


> Literally he says ... "I swear to God, not once, three times, I swear by God's Mercy on my Father's and Mother's soul .... that it doesn't matter" .... (English part). then at the end he says "this is not the High school certificate where everyone wants to get higher grades than the other student"


Cool one friend...!


----------



## ahmedkhoja

sk2014 said:


> Just one guy from Pakistan who got direct grant on Friday.


Another April applicant of my agent also got grant on Friday


----------



## immigbird

Hopefully we will see more April grants next week.


----------



## minnu

hello friends......i am sorry i was not able to update here as i was away from home for a week.....i am extremely happy and exited to say that atlast I received my grant on 10th july , after the looong wait......and may congrats to all those who received your grants....and will pray for those still waiting....my god shower his blessings on all of us......


----------



## Samtrevour

immigbird said:


> Hopefully we will see more April grants next week.


May be tommorrow there will be less number of grants... #footyfever


----------



## rajajessie

minnu said:


> hello friends......i am sorry i was not able to update here as i was away from home for a week.....i am extremely happy and exited to say that atlast I received my grant on 10th july , after the looong wait......and may congrats to all those who received your grants....and will pray for those still waiting....my god shower his blessings on all of us......


Congrats Minnu!

Could please share your CO Team details and your PCC/Med Dates.

Thanks


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

can any body guess when are we going to be seeing COs assigned to applicants of April on wards. i think they are going to update their website also in the next week or so.


----------



## rajajessie

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> can any body guess when are we going to be seeing COs assigned to applicants of April on wards. i think they are going to update their website also in the next week or so.


Nobody can give the confirmed answer except DIBP.
Just hang in there friend, you'll be onboard real soon


----------



## delvy

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Thanks Lens I am just trying to make take the pain out of this waiting. Thanks for your kind words


as lens pointed out....kick on my back dear.
actually you should talk to all the members who r waiting for their grant..


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats Minnu!


minnu said:


> hello friends......i am sorry i was not able to update here as i was away from home for a week.....i am extremely happy and exited to say that atlast I received my grant on 10th july , after the looong wait......and may congrats to all those who received your grants....and will pray for those still waiting....my god shower his blessings on all of us......


----------



## sandysehta

Best of luck to everyone waiting for his/her grant this week!


----------



## MikkiDuda

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> can any body guess when are we going to be seeing COs assigned to applicants of April on wards. i think they are going to update their website also in the next week or so.


I do not think it will be a great step forward as they only have started work since 3 weeks at that time and already had to clear files since January - February. This means no time for new files to be taken in. I do not think they will start April by end of July... I hope I am wrong. :wacko:


----------



## sk2014

MikkiDuda said:


> I do not think it will be a great step forward as they only have started work since 3 weeks at that time and already had to clear files since January - February. This means no time for new files to be taken in. I do not think they will start April by end of July... I hope I am wrong. :wacko:


2 people from April already got grants.


----------



## Samtrevour

Good morning friends.. Expecting more grants today.. All the best for everyone who are waiting for 190 visa(including myself)..


----------



## Samtrevour

Still no progress!!


----------



## gkvithia

Samtrevour said:


> Still no progress!!


 not everyone receiving grants, on this forum.


----------



## amen

gkvithia said:


> not everyone receiving grants, on this forum.


Any one from other forums got grants today?


----------



## kumar57749

Samtrevour said:


> Good morning friends.. Expecting more grants today.. All the best for everyone who are waiting for 190 visa(including myself)..


hope for the best bro, i applied on first week of march, CO assigned on first week of may...nothing heard from then.


hope hope hope...


----------



## Samtrevour

kumar57749 said:


> hope for the best bro, i applied on first week of march, CO assigned on first week of may...nothing heard from then.
> 
> 
> hope hope hope...


I too applied on 1st march .. CO on 12/ may .. Delay mail 28th may... Waiting waiting waiting.. Hope everyone in this forum get asap


----------



## mathota

Samtrevour said:


> I too applied on 1st march .. CO on 12/ may .. Delay mail 28th may... Waiting waiting waiting.. Hope everyone in this forum get asap


Count me in as well guys, even i applied on 18th March and CO was allocated on 3rd of July still waiting.


----------



## manfred-ren

*Grant!!!*

Hi, guys,

Yahooooooooooo, Grant!!!!

I got my grant letter 1 hours ago....

thanks God 

thanks Buddha


----------



## Samtrevour

manfred-ren said:


> Hi, guys,
> 
> Yahooooooooooo, Grant!!!!
> 
> I got my grant letter 1 hours ago....
> 
> thanks God
> 
> thanks Buddha


Congrats... All the best for your future 😄


----------



## manfred-ren

Samtrevour said:


> Congrats... All the best for your future 😄


Thanks, you are so nice.


----------



## amen

manfred-ren said:


> Hi, guys,
> 
> Yahooooooooooo, Grant!!!!
> 
> I got my grant letter 1 hours ago....
> 
> thanks God
> 
> thanks Buddha


Great!! Lucky u!!


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

mathota said:


> Count me in as well guys, even i applied on 18th March and CO was allocated on 3rd of July still waiting.


Guys I am also there waiting since 4 months.... Hope for the best


----------



## kumar57749

manfred-ren said:


> Hi, guys,
> 
> Yahooooooooooo, Grant!!!!
> 
> I got my grant letter 1 hours ago....
> 
> thanks God
> 
> thanks Buddha


Congrats Buddy, which state you are going to ?


----------



## sonsi_03

manfred-ren said:


> Hi, guys,
> 
> Yahooooooooooo, Grant!!!!
> 
> I got my grant letter 1 hours ago....
> 
> thanks God
> 
> thanks Buddha


Congratulations! Party time!


----------



## Optimus Prime

manfred-ren said:


> Hi, guys,
> 
> Yahooooooooooo, Grant!!!!
> 
> I got my grant letter 1 hours ago....
> 
> thanks God
> 
> thanks Buddha


Congratulations buddy!! Great start of the week for you 
All the best for the rest of the things from here on in...Looks like yours was a direct grant too or the Did the CO ask you for any documents??


----------



## sk2014

Why are people messing up the live spreadsheet. Please make a copy first and then play around.


----------



## carthik.annayan

*Port of Entry*

There were too many questions and confusion about the Initial Port of entry for a state sponsored visa :

My Question to DIBP on their Official Facebook Page :
=====================================
Hi Team, I have a quick question. I'm a 190 Visa Holder ( State Sponsored) Is it Mandatory for me to make my port of entry to the sponsoring state? Or can i fly to any other state to validate my visa, and then Move to the Sponsoring state? Looking forward to hear from you at the earliest. Depending on your Answer i shall make plans to fly. 
Thanks, Carthik
==============================================

Response from DIBP
===============

Hi Carthik Annayan, subclass 190 visa holders can initially arrive in any location in Australia. There may be residential conditions specified by the relevant state and territory government in your nomination. For more information go to www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/190.aspx.’

===============================

Finally, we can conclude that the port of Entry doesn't matter. You can enter any state then move to your sponsoring state! I hope this helps all you guys, in planning out your flight  

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## praDe

I'm with you as well.  
When will this waiting game will be over?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

mathota said:


> Count me in as well guys, even i applied on 18th March and CO was allocated on 3rd of July still waiting.


Mathota same here.


----------



## amen

so close, yet so faaaar!!!!!!
when will it happen????


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

amen said:


> so close, yet so faaaar!!!!!!
> when will it happen????


Very soon my friends very very soon


----------



## amen

true...but its so painful... the sun rises with the hopes rising...and peaks during the noon...and by the evening the hopes die..shattered by DIBP


----------



## mamunvega

I called them up this Morning, looks like still my file is not being reviewed by a dedicated CO////

:brick: :brick: :brick:
:brick: :brick: :brick:
:brick: :brick: :brick:
:brick: :brick:
:brick:


----------



## amen

mamunvega said:


> I called them up this Morning, looks like still my file is not being reviewed by a dedicated CO////
> 
> :brick: :brick: :brick:
> :brick: :brick: :brick:
> :brick: :brick: :brick:
> :brick: :brick:
> :brick:


You mean they told you that ur file has not been allocated yet??


----------



## Samtrevour

amen said:


> true...but its so painful... the sun rises with the hopes rising...and peaks during the noon...and by the evening the hopes die..shattered by DIBP


Yeah literally ... Hopes raising with sun.. Going with same on the path of sun.. Speed up DIBP please


----------



## mamunvega

amen said:


> You mean they told you that ur file has not been allocated yet??


They told me my file is in a batch which is yet to be reviewed by a CO...:frusty:


----------



## Lvv

mamunvega said:


> I called them up this Morning, looks like still my file is not being reviewed by a dedicated CO////
> 
> :brick: :brick: :brick:
> :brick: :brick: :brick:
> :brick: :brick: :brick:
> :brick: :brick:
> :brick:


did you call dibp for first time for enquiry??


----------



## manofsteel

mamunvega said:


> They told me my file is in a batch which is yet to be reviewed by a CO...:frusty:


did they, at least, gave you any date as to when you can expect your file to be processed? looking at your timeline, it seems you've already crossed the 3 months processing time for 190, which gives you the full rights to ask them for specific dates


----------



## manfred-ren

kumar57749 said:


> congrats buddy, which state you are going to ?


sa190


----------



## amen

mamunvega said:


> They told me my file is in a batch which is yet to be reviewed by a CO...:frusty:


am sure they wouldn't have give any indication of by when it will be reviewed? did they mean that its not been allocated also?


----------



## manfred-ren

Optimus Prime said:


> Congratulations buddy!! Great start of the week for you
> All the best for the rest of the things from here on in...Looks like yours was a direct grant too or the Did the CO ask you for any documents??


a direct grant

But i sent 5 mails to team6 to push it.


----------



## manofsteel

carthik.annayan said:


> There were too many questions and confusion about the Initial Port of entry for a state sponsored visa :
> 
> My Question to DIBP on their Official Facebook Page :
> =====================================
> Hi Team, I have a quick question. I'm a 190 Visa Holder ( State Sponsored) Is it Mandatory for me to make my port of entry to the sponsoring state? Or can i fly to any other state to validate my visa, and then Move to the Sponsoring state? Looking forward to hear from you at the earliest. Depending on your Answer i shall make plans to fly.
> Thanks, Carthik
> ==============================================
> 
> Response from DIBP
> ===============
> 
> Hi Carthik Annayan, subclass 190 visa holders can initially arrive in any location in Australia. There may be residential conditions specified by the relevant state and territory government in your nomination. For more information go to www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/190.aspx.’
> 
> ===============================
> 
> Finally, we can conclude that the port of Entry doesn't matter. You can enter any state then move to your sponsoring state! I hope this helps all you guys, in planning out your flight
> 
> Cheers,
> Carthik


I believe this has already been concluded and this is what some members here have advised you when you initially post this question  
Anyway, it's still good to see clear cut info from DIBP peeps. Thanks and have a safe flight to whichever state you wish to land in first


----------



## Hunter85

hello

any CO allocation today?


----------



## sk2014

Looks like a slow day today.


----------



## kumar57749

manfred-ren said:


> sa190


good luck with job search...rock the weekend mate


----------



## hassan111

Mates,

Any CO allocation or grant for April applicant so far?


----------



## jestin684

manfred-ren said:


> Hi, guys,
> 
> Yahooooooooooo, Grant!!!!
> 
> I got my grant letter 1 hours ago....
> 
> thanks God
> 
> thanks Buddha


Congrats mate.......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Hunter85

mondays are generally slow....

Hope tomorrow will be better


----------



## dazorba

Hi Guys I applied on 24 March 2014. I emailed them last week seeking an update on my application and today i got the same acknowledgement letter that i initially received when i first lodged my application but this time the email came from adelaide team23.

i haven't got a clue what's happening! and also the dates changed on my immi account (last updated date shows today's date)


----------



## mamunvega

mamunvega said:


> They told me my file is in a batch which is yet to be reviewed by a CO...:frusty:





manofsteel said:


> did they, at least, gave you any date as to when you can expect your file to be processed? looking at your timeline, it seems you've already crossed the 3 months processing time for 190, which gives you the full rights to ask them for specific dates


They didn't give me any date but they said they would finalize as soon as they can...



amen said:


> am sure they wouldn't have give any indication of by when it will be reviewed? did they mean that its not been allocated also?


They meant that now they are processing batch wise. until today, they are allocating first half of March Applications but they said my applications are put in a batch to Team 32....afterwards, the lady was unwilling to tell me anything specific. So, don't know what to do....just waiting and counting moments...Ahh so painful... :brushteeth: hwell:


----------



## mamunvega

dazorba said:


> Hi Guys I applied on 24 March 2014. I emailed them last week seeking an update on my application and today i got the same acknowledgement letter that i initially received when i first lodged my application but this time the email came from adelaide team23.
> 
> i haven't got a clue what's happening! and also the dates changed on my immi account (last updated date shows today's date)


Mate, put a signature....Also can you mention, in which email address, you inquired about your status??

Thanks


----------



## dazorba

mamunvega said:


> Mate, put a signature....Also can you mention, in which email address, you inquired about your status??
> 
> Thanks


sent email to [email protected].

My timeline

NSW invite: 24/03/2014
evisa: 24/03/2014
Documents Front Loaded


----------



## mamunvega

dazorba said:


> sent email to [email protected].
> 
> My timeline
> 
> NSW invite: 24/03/2014
> evisa: 24/03/2014
> Documents Front Loaded


OMG, you and Me applied on SAME Day...

Can't you call them up as you are already in Oz...I did call them today but got no satisfactory answer.....please keep me updated what do they say after you call...


----------



## dazorba

mamunvega said:


> OMG, you and Me applied on SAME Day...
> 
> Can't you call them up as you are already in Oz...I did call them today but got no satisfactory answer.....please keep me updated what do they say after you call...


fed up of calling them, all i get to hear is the silly music so decided to email them. I am guessing by the email i got I think i have been assigned team 23. Just a hunch tho!


----------



## kumar57749

Guys dont get in to depression state, everyone will get grant just a matter of patience...

Evryone getting grant why cant for us...we will get grant one day...

just think about how to celebrate the grant day and suprise for family members.

motivating myself


----------



## mamunvega

dazorba said:


> fed up of calling them, all i get to hear is the silly music so decided to email them. I am guessing by the email i got I think i have been assigned team 23. Just a hunch tho!


as you mentioned earlier, your last update date changed to today. So, i think your application is progressing, my date is still the same lodgment date...Arhhh...

What's your occupation code?


----------



## dazorba

mamunvega said:


> as you mentioned earlier, your last update date changed to today. So, i think your application is progressing, my date is still the same lodgment date...arhhh...
> 
> what's your occupation code?


221111


----------



## pcartin

I got my grant an hour ago. Haven't seen the grant letter yet as I appointment an agent to do it on behalf of me. It has been a long wait but finally.


----------



## mamunvega

pcartin said:


> I got my grant an hour ago. Haven't seen the grant letter yet as I appointment an agent to do it on behalf of me. It has been a long wait but finally.


Congratulations on your good news....do pray for us too...


----------



## deepu

Hi applicants, please help with the most convinient and cost effective mode of visa fee payment.


----------



## MusaBilal

deepu said:


> Hi applicants, please help with the most convinient and cost effective mode of visa fee payment.


Credit Card


----------



## MusaBilal

pcartin said:


> I got my grant an hour ago. Haven't seen the grant letter yet as I appointment an agent to do it on behalf of me. It has been a long wait but finally.


congrats pcartin


----------



## pcartin

MusaBilal said:


> congrats pcartin


Thanks MusaBilal, wish you a good life in OZ


----------



## sammmy

pcartin said:


> I got my grant an hour ago. Haven't seen the grant letter yet as I appointment an agent to do it on behalf of me. It has been a long wait but finally.


Hi pcartin congratulations.. I have quick ques, I have applied through migration agent and thinking to import my application as per Rauf suggestion but I am wondering does it display to my agent that I have imported my application? I don't want to tell him detail.

Thanks


----------



## jerrychen

mamunvega said:


> I called them up this Morning, looks like still my file is not being reviewed by a dedicated CO////
> 
> :brick: :brick: :brick:
> :brick: :brick: :brick:
> :brick: :brick: :brick:
> :brick: :brick:
> :brick:


we lodged on the same day, i havn't heard from any co yet. but why on erath the april gang has already got the grant and wo don't even have a co!!!


----------



## Huss81

sammmy said:


> Hi pcartin congratulations.. I have quick ques, I have applied through migration agent and thinking to import my application as per Rauf suggestion but I am wondering does it display to my agent that I have imported my application? I don't want to tell him detail.
> 
> Thanks


No it doesnt... it is totally independent....


----------



## mamunvega

dazorba said:


> 221111


OMG its the same code as mine...we got same lodgment date as well...buddy !! please keep me updated if you find any reply through email or again if you call up the dept....

Thanks


----------



## Huss81

mamunvega said:


> OMG its the same code as mine...we got same lodgment date as well...buddy !! please keep me updated if you find any reply through email or again if you call up the dept....
> 
> Thanks


Almost the same date of lodgement... also, the same field of SOL.... just the visa class is different for me.... 489.....


----------



## chiku2006

manfred-ren said:


> Hi, guys,
> 
> Yahooooooooooo, Grant!!!!
> 
> I got my grant letter 1 hours ago....
> 
> thanks God
> 
> thanks Buddha


Hey ren, congrats buddy !!!

Finally you can say that you got your grant !!! From last many weeks you were posting about your friends achievements and now it's your turn !!!

Where are you heading to?? If your destination is Adelaide then PM me your email as I am heading to the same city.

Cheers mate and have a rocking evening... go to Grandma's and have a wonderful meal. ... I miss my chinese food :-(


----------



## mamunvega

Huss81 said:


> Almost the same date of lodgement... also, the same field of SOL.... just the visa class is different for me.... 489.....


yesssss Buddy !!! 

Please keep me in your prayers !!


----------



## Samtrevour

Very slow day.. Will it help if I call or email my caseofficer. It is almost crossed 2 months and 14 days.. Please any advise ...


----------



## manfred-ren

chiku2006 said:


> Hey ren, congrats buddy !!!
> 
> Finally you can say that you got your grant !!! From last many weeks you were posting about your friends achievements and now it's your turn !!!
> 
> Where are you heading to?? If your destination is Adelaide then PM me your email as I am heading to the same city.
> 
> Cheers mate and have a rocking evening... go to Grandma's and have a wonderful meal. ... I miss my chinese food :-(


Hi, Chiku, thanks, you are very nice. I will go to Adelaide as you do. And, I fully expect meeting you at Adelaide. 

I will make a short visit in AU(Melbourne) next month, but will go to Adelaide mid of 2015.

Thanks.


----------



## sajandeep

no luck on april applicants today, i think the early april aplicants should call dibp, since their three month period is over... wat say guys, atleast we would know the response


----------



## mamunvega

Samtrevour said:


> Very slow day.. Will it help if I call or email my caseofficer. It is almost crossed 2 months and 14 days.. Please any advise ...


Please put your signature....I think it would be wise to nudge your CO ...:deadhorse:


----------



## mamunvega

Today I guess only 2 to three Grants !!! oh my my !!


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Every morning I feel I will get the grant. Each email that comes feel its coming from the CO, although I won't get an email from CO directly since my agent is handling the case. I can't focus on work or anything in life. I want to put in my papers here, but don't want to until I get the grant.

Its an ABYSS....but all we need to do is wait. I have this hunch that all of us WILL GET THE GRANT. Some sooner others later. But we will see each other down under. And we MUST.


----------



## Asher.

So sign of CO yet.


----------



## Samtrevour

mamunvega said:


> Please put your signature....I think it would be wise to nudge your CO ...:deadhorse:


Yeah I Did


----------



## SuperDuperMan

Hey, i totally understand how it feels.. its not pleasant at all.. in fact the wait has been slowly eating me up.. 
but tomorrow is another day.. and because it is a public holiday in KL, i wont even get to know that i got it until Wednesday.. but least, Wednesday is yet another day to look forward too...

sorry all for the rant.. 





koolsmartbuddy said:


> Every morning I feel I will get the grant. Each email that comes feel its coming from the CO, although I won't get an email from CO directly since my agent is handling the case. I can't focus on work or anything in life. I want to put in my papers here, but don't want to until I get the grant.
> 
> Its an ABYSS....but all we need to do is wait. I have this hunch that all of us WILL GET THE GRANT. Some sooner others later. But we will see each other down under. And we MUST.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

jestin684 said:


> Congrats mate.......
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum





SuperDuperMan said:


> Hey, i totally understand how it feels.. its not pleasant at all.. in fact the wait has been slowly eating me up..
> but tomorrow is another day.. and because it is a public holiday in KL, i wont even get to know that i got it until Wednesday.. but least, Wednesday is yet another day to look forward too...
> 
> sorry all for the rant..


Don't feel sorry at all man. We are all sailing in the same boat. Atleast we have each other's shoulders to rely on.


----------



## lovetosmack

deepu said:


> Hi applicants, please help with the most convinient and cost effective mode of visa fee payment.


Go to this thread - www.expatforum.com/expats/australia...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html



dazorba said:


> fed up of calling them, all i get to hear is the silly music so decided to email them. I am guessing by the email i got I think i have been assigned team 23. Just a hunch tho!


I guess your status should have changed or since you say your date changed, there must be something in your correspondence tab. Check it once & let us know.



manfred-ren said:


> Thanks, you are so nice.


Yay !! Happy for you. With all the poking and the emails, I guess it worked finally.


----------



## hopefulhope

lovetosmack said:


> Go to this thread - www.expatforum.com/expats/australia...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html
> 
> 
> 
> I guess your status should have changed or since you say your date changed, there must be something in your correspondence tab. Check it once & let us know.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay !! Happy for you. With all the poking and the emails, I guess it worked finally.


Have you tried calling dibp as you have crossed 3 months time... If so what was the response


----------



## lovetosmack

hopefulhope said:


> Have you tried calling dibp as you have crossed 3 months time... If so easy was the response


It's with Team4 since a week. No CO yet.  Don't ask. :mad2::mad2::mad2::frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## sunnyboi

lovetosmack said:


> It's with Team4 since a week. No CO yet.  Don't ask. :mad2::mad2::mad2::frusty::frusty::frusty:


Hey! Didn't know that you were aware of the team. I got mine from Team 4 and I'm pretty sure that they are fast since including me, quite a few of them got it soon. Yours might be a tad bit late since you have dependants. Don't worry, you'll get it soon enough. Just keep preparing for the move. Everyday counts!!


----------



## jestin684

pcartin said:


> I got my grant an hour ago. Haven't seen the grant letter yet as I appointment an agent to do it on behalf of me. It has been a long wait but finally.


Congrats mate

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## crameshwari

*Medicals*

I went for medicals on 07July2014 and they said my reports will be uploaded in 3 days.. but later they called me after 3 days and said there is some abnormality in my check examination and i have to undergo sputom tests. Till now i do not have any health problems.

Can anyone please let me know if you had gone through this test. I have gone through medicals at CMM, Hyderbad.


----------



## Hunter85

Hey man,

How do you know you are assigned to team4? did you call them? Our lodgment date is close, I am hoping that they started processing april applicants



lovetosmack said:


> It's with Team4 since a week. No CO yet.  Don't ask. :mad2::mad2::mad2::frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## hopefulhope

lovetosmack said:


> It's with Team4 since a week. No CO yet.  Don't ask. :mad2::mad2::mad2::frusty::frusty::frusty:


How did you know team name.


----------



## Alnaibii

I have paid VAC2 today. Expecting the grant soon.


----------



## sammmy

Huss81 said:


> No it doesnt... it is totally independent....


Hi,

Thanks for your update.


----------



## sammmy

Alnaibii said:


> I have paid VAC2 today. Expecting the grant soon.


Best of luck... fingers crossed


----------



## EE-India

crameshwari said:


> I went for medicals on 07July2014 and they said my reports will be uploaded in 3 days.. but later they called me after 3 days and said there is some abnormality in my check examination and i have to undergo sputom tests. Till now i do not have any health problems.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know if you had gone through this test. I have gone through medicals at CMM, Hyderbad.


Hi sputom tests is usually to rule out TB , but you don’t have to worry if there was no history of TB infection before . I had same experience but result was negative so my medical got through quickly after that , hope it will work out same way for you


----------



## Samtrevour

crameshwari said:


> I went for medicals on 07July2014 and they said my reports will be uploaded in 3 days.. but later they called me after 3 days and said there is some abnormality in my check examination and i have to undergo sputom tests. Till now i do not have any health problems.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know if you had gone through this test. I have gone through medicals at CMM, Hyderbad.
> 
> They will take tests again and they check once again.. If abnormalities are found again they will refer to a doctor and you have to undergo all tests once again with a private or govt doctor and a letter as well as all test reports must be submitted to cmm .. It may delay process a bit.. Ask what ever doubt you had with cmm doctors


----------



## portugue

Hey everyone just wanted to let you know that we got our grant last Thursday (10-07-14). 

Visa App 04 Feb 14
Grant 10 Jul 14

It was a 190 WA SS Sponsorship with 60 points. We called in the week before but couldnt talk with the CO. Also sent email in same week. But my guess is that it didnt make diference, you may call or not but you will get grant anyway. Just have patience and good luck!


----------



## hopefulhope

Wat is vac2 payment


----------



## lovetosmack

hopefulhope said:


> Wat is vac2 payment


It is for dependent/spouse English tution fees which is mandatory if they don't have either IELTS 4.5 or if they can't produce a Medium of Instruction certificate from their education institution. More on that here.



hopefulhope said:


> How did you know team name.





Hunter85 said:


> Hey man,
> 
> How do you know you are assigned to team4? did you call them? Our lodgment date is close, I am hoping that they started processing april applicants


I called them at around 9am Adelaide time & the lady confirmed that the application was allocated to a team on 3rd July but not to a CO yet. I guess I might have an understanding how they work. It's similar to our passport process here in India at PSKs.

Afaik, all April (at least first half of April) applicants might have been allocated to teams for checking document lists.

*Step 1:* Teams - Checks if all documents necessary are present. Then assign the complete case file to a dedicated CO.
*Step 2:* CO - CO then second checks if everything is fine & grants the visa. In case of any further discrepancies, the CO might ask you for documentation and puts your file back in queue until he receives the documents requested for & he looks into another file. I guess every file has a internal token number associated with it in their system.

This is my understanding of their process not a confirmation.


----------



## Alnaibii

VAC2 is 2nd Instalment, or English Education Charge (EEC).
I know it is confusing, as DIBP calls the same fee in 3 different ways.


----------



## crameshwari

EE-India said:


> Hi sputom tests is usually to rule out TB , but you don’t have to worry if there was no history of TB infection before . I had same experience but result was negative so my medical got through quickly after that , hope it will work out same way for you


Thanks EE-India/Samtrevour

I finished my sputum test today.. will have to wait for my reports for 8 weeks.. meanwhile can i consult panel doctor again to refer the chest doctor to review the chest XRay report again..


----------



## hopefulhope

I think tomorrow will be a good day... With good number of grants.. Just a feeling


----------



## Hunter85

Guys I just talked with lovetosmack (from this forum) He is april applicant (first week), he called DIPB office today and after 20 mins of wait they told him that he is allocated to Team 4 but still no CO.

This means the projection for april applicants is being made and COs will be assigned slowly. Lets keep the hope


----------



## ayyaram

*Subclass 489 to Subclass 190*

Guys,

I am migrating from USA to Australia. Jul 3, 2014 I received subclass 489 (Northern Territory - NT nominated) for me and my family. Originally applied for subclass 190 but NT didn't nominate me for subclass 190 as the visas were unavailable for 2013-2014 year. Instead NT offered me with subclass 489 nomination, I accepted it and finally got the visas too.

However, I find that medical expenses going to be very costly in Australia without Medicare. My daughter is in Australia (currently with my sister) is facing some health issues and for treating those I may have spend at least $4000 now.

So, applied for subclass 190 again (new EOI and new application for NT nomination). I haven't received any communication for my nomination application so far. I also asked NT Migration Department in a separate mail whether I can apply for a new subclass 190 or not. I have been told that Northern Territory will NOT nominate me for subclass 190 as they have already nominated me for subclass 489.

Can someone shed some light on applying for subclass 190 while subclass 489 visa is in effect? I have 60 points (with state nomination) and all required documentation ready as only recently I got my subclass 489 approved.


----------



## Samtrevour

crameshwari said:


> Thanks EE-India/Samtrevour
> 
> I finished my sputum test today.. will have to wait for my reports for 8 weeks.. meanwhile can i consult panel doctor again to refer the chest doctor to review the chest XRay report again..


If necessary they will refer to a chest doctor.. I think u may not required to talk with panel doctor. If abnormalities are found they will call you or else they will forward docs to immigration.. Hope everything goes well.. Be cool..


----------



## mamunvega

ayyaram said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am migrating from USA to Australia. Jul 3, 2014 I received subclass 489 (Northern Territory - NT nominated) for me and my family. Originally applied for subclass 190 but NT didn't nominate me for subclass 190 as the visas were unavailable for 2013-2014 year. Instead NT offered me with subclass 489 nomination, I accepted it and finally got the visas too.
> 
> However, I find that medical expenses going to be very costly in Australia without Medicare. My daughter is in Australia (currently with my sister) is facing some health issues and for treating those I may have spend at least $4000 now.
> 
> So, applied for subclass 190 again (new EOI and new application for NT nomination). I haven't received any communication for my nomination application so far. I also asked NT Migration Department in a separate mail whether I can apply for a new subclass 190 or not. I have been told that Northern Territory will NOT nominate me for subclass 190 as they have already nominated me for subclass 489.
> 
> Can someone shed some light on applying for subclass 190 while subclass 489 visa is in effect? I have 60 points (with state nomination) and all required documentation ready as only recently I got my subclass 489 approved.



someone tried to do the same as you did, but in the end with no luck....unfortunately....


----------



## crameshwari

Samtrevour said:


> If necessary they will refer to a chest doctor.. I think u may not required to talk with panel doctor. If abnormalities are found they will call you or else they will forward docs to immigration.. Hope everything goes well.. Be cool..


Thanks Sam..


----------



## sonsi_03

portugue said:


> Hey everyone just wanted to let you know that we got our grant last Thursday (10-07-14).
> 
> Visa App 04 Feb 14
> Grant 10 Jul 14
> 
> It was a 190 WA SS Sponsorship with 60 points. We called in the week before but couldnt talk with the CO. Also sent email in same week. But my guess is that it didnt make diference, you may call or not but you will get grant anyway. Just have patience and good luck!


Congratulations! Have a good life in Au!


----------



## ayyaram

mamunvega said:


> someone tried to do the same as you did, but in the end with no luck....unfortunately....



Thanks Mamunvega, hope I won't lose my 489 status by applying for 190 Nomination.


----------



## minnu

rajajessie said:


> Congrats Minnu!
> 
> Could please share your CO Team details and your PCC/Med Dates.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks....
My co was from team 4 Adelaide, initials CB.
PCC- FEB 17
MED- FEB 27


----------



## minnu

sandysehta said:


> Congrats Minnu!


Thank you....


----------



## Alnaibii

ayyaram said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am migrating from USA to Australia. Jul 3, 2014 I received subclass 489 (Northern Territory - NT nominated) for me and my family. Originally applied for subclass 190 but NT didn't nominate me for subclass 190 as the visas were unavailable for 2013-2014 year. Instead NT offered me with subclass 489 nomination, I accepted it and finally got the visas too.
> 
> However, I find that medical expenses going to be very costly in Australia without Medicare. My daughter is in Australia (currently with my sister) is facing some health issues and for treating those I may have spend at least $4000 now.
> 
> So, applied for subclass 190 again (new EOI and new application for NT nomination). I haven't received any communication for my nomination application so far. I also asked NT Migration Department in a separate mail whether I can apply for a new subclass 190 or not. I have been told that Northern Territory will NOT nominate me for subclass 190 as they have already nominated me for subclass 489.
> 
> Can someone shed some light on applying for subclass 190 while subclass 489 visa is in effect? I have 60 points (with state nomination) and all required documentation ready as only recently I got my subclass 489 approved.


I read somewhere that after 2 years of 489 you can apply for a PR visa.


----------



## ayyaram

Alnaibii said:


> I read somewhere that after 2 years of 489 you can apply for a PR visa.



Hi Alnaibii,

Yes, that is different. If a person on subclass 489 stays in the designated regional area for 2 years and employed at least 1 yr on a full time basis then that person is eligible to apply for subclass 887 permanent visa.

What I am asking is about applying a permanent residence visa now itself especially subclass 190?

Thanks!


----------



## kumar57749

"Hope is the dream of a waking man"

Everyone who are not blessed with grant - today could be our grant day....


----------



## Samtrevour

kumar57749 said:


> "Hope is the dream of a waking man"
> 
> Everyone who are not blessed with grant - today could be our grant day....


All the very best for waiting granties.. May be flow willstart soon.


----------



## manfred-ren

portugue said:


> Hey everyone just wanted to let you know that we got our grant last Thursday (10-07-14).
> 
> Visa App 04 Feb 14
> Grant 10 Jul 14
> 
> It was a 190 WA SS Sponsorship with 60 points. We called in the week before but couldnt talk with the CO. Also sent email in same week. But my guess is that it didnt make diference, you may call or not but you will get grant anyway. Just have patience and good luck!


Congratulations!


----------



## manfred-ren

jestin684 said:


> Congrats mate.......
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


thanks, you will grant very soon..


----------



## amen

seems to be very quiet today also!!!! Wonder when is the time??????


----------



## 'HM'

what is the best possible number and time to call dibp from india (with code) please, plannin to call...


----------



## jestin684

ayyaram said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am migrating from USA to Australia. Jul 3, 2014 I received subclass 489 (Northern Territory - NT nominated) for me and my family. Originally applied for subclass 190 but NT didn't nominate me for subclass 190 as the visas were unavailable for 2013-2014 year. Instead NT offered me with subclass 489 nomination, I accepted it and finally got the visas too.
> 
> However, I find that medical expenses going to be very costly in Australia without Medicare. My daughter is in Australia (currently with my sister) is facing some health issues and for treating those I may have spend at least $4000 now.
> 
> So, applied for subclass 190 again (new EOI and new application for NT nomination). I haven't received any communication for my nomination application so far. I also asked NT Migration Department in a separate mail whether I can apply for a new subclass 190 or not. I have been told that Northern Territory will NOT nominate me for subclass 190 as they have already nominated me for subclass 489.
> 
> Can someone shed some light on applying for subclass 190 while subclass 489 visa is in effect? I have 60 points (with state nomination) and all required documentation ready as only recently I got my subclass 489 approved.


Medicare card will help u cover ur medical expenses in oz. U get all the benefits of medicare even if u r on 489. Just confirm this with medicare australia.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Samtrevour

amen said:


> seems to be very quiet today also!!!! Wonder when is the time??????


Very slow today.. May be this week also.. Please DIBP make it soon..


----------



## mathota

*Hello all,

Firstly I would like to apologise for the delay in posting my reply.

I would like to say that god has finally listened to our prayers.

Finally me and my wife got the golden email yesterday on 14th of July 2014.

Please find the timeline as follows.

ACS result as ICT Support Engineer in August 2013 :: ACT SS Approved on March 3rd 2014 :: Visa lodged on 18th of March 2014 :: Grant on 14th July 2014.

Front loaded all the documents such as Form 80 and Form 1221 for me and my wife.*


----------



## 'HM'

what is the number for dibp??? and the code to be dialed from india... anyone


----------



## chiku2006

'hm' said:


> what is the number for dibp??? And the code to be dialed from india... Anyone


+611300364613


----------



## mamunvega

Is the GRANT RAINY SEASON over?? Where is the shower?? I want to get drenched too !!


----------



## kharelshishir

*190 grant*

I am pleased to announce that I got the Golden email this morning.
Finally the painful journey of more than 1 year has come to an end
well it was a direct grant

Thanks to every one in the Forum. you have the more support to me during my anxious days.

Everyone will remain in my prayers. your grants are just around the corner because things are moving fast as you can see i lodged on April

For mobile Users my time line is:
| Skill assesment: 7 Aug 2013
| Skill assmnt +ve: 21 Nov 2013 
| Ielts 7: 28 Jan 2014 
| SA SS applied: 10 Mar 2014 
| SA SS: 31 Mar 2014 
| visa lodged: 1 Apr 2014 
| Frontloaded everything 10 Apr 
| Direct Grant : 15th July 2014


----------



## beni29

Friends my 489 visa been granted just 10 min ago. Application lodged on 20/03/2014.orana nsw 
thanks for so much everyone for help. This forum is awesome. All the best to everyone waiting :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
team 23 co D.H


----------



## Optimus Prime

mathota said:


> *Hello all,
> 
> Firstly I would like to apologise for the delay in posting my reply.
> 
> I would like to say that god has finally listened to our prayers.
> 
> Finally me and my wife got the golden email yesterday on 14th of July 2014.
> 
> Please find the timeline as follows.
> 
> ACS result as ICT Support Engineer in August 2013 :: ACT SS Approved on March 3rd 2014 :: Visa lodged on 18th of March 2014 :: Grant on 14th July 2014.
> 
> Front loaded all the documents such as Form 80 and Form 1221 for me and my wife.*


Congratulations Mathota!! The wait is over. Good Luck!!



kharelshishir said:


> I am pleased to announce that I got the Golden email this morning.
> Finally the painful journey of more than 1 year has come to an end
> well it was a direct grant
> 
> Thanks to every one in the Forum. you have the more support to me during my anxious days.
> 
> Everyone will remain in my prayers. your grants are just around the corner because things are moving fast as you can see i lodged on April
> 
> For mobile Users my time line is:
> | Skill assesment: 7 Aug 2013
> | Skill assmnt +ve: 21 Nov 2013
> | Ielts 7: 28 Jan 2014
> | SA SS applied: 10 Mar 2014
> | SA SS: 31 Mar 2014
> | visa lodged: 1 Apr 2014
> | Frontloaded everything 10 Apr
> | Direct Grant : 15th July 2014


Shishir - Congratulations bud!! Time to resign and I told you (on our phone group) will get a grant this week!!




beni29 said:


> Friends my 489 visa been granted just 10 min ago. Application lodged on 20/03/2014.orana nsw
> thanks for so much everyone for help. This forum is awesome. All the best to everyone waiting :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> team 23 co D.H


Congratulations Beni!! Good Luck for the next phase!!


----------



## 'HM'

kharelshishir said:


> i am pleased to announce that i got the golden email this morning.
> Finally the painful journey of more than 1 year has come to an end
> well it was a direct grant
> 
> thanks to every one in the forum. You have the more support to me during my anxious days.
> 
> Everyone will remain in my prayers. Your grants are just around the corner because things are moving fast as you can see i lodged on april
> 
> for mobile users my time line is:
> | skill assesment: 7 aug 2013
> | skill assmnt +ve: 21 nov 2013
> | ielts 7: 28 jan 2014
> | sa ss applied: 10 mar 2014
> | sa ss: 31 mar 2014
> | visa lodged: 1 apr 2014
> | frontloaded everything 10 apr
> | direct grant : 15th july 2014


another april applicant... Amazing, congrats brother....


----------



## Samtrevour

Optimus Prime said:


> Congratulations Mathota!! The wait is over. Good Luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> Shishir - Congratulations bud!! Time to resign and I told you (on our phone group) will get a grant this week!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Beni!! Good Luck for the next phase!!


Congratulations everyone who got their visas granted..


----------



## hopefulhope

HM:did you call dibp.what is the response


----------



## manofsteel

kharelshishir said:


> I am pleased to announce that I got the Golden email this morning.
> Finally the painful journey of more than 1 year has come to an end
> well it was a direct grant
> 
> Thanks to every one in the Forum. you have the more support to me during my anxious days.
> 
> Everyone will remain in my prayers. your grants are just around the corner because things are moving fast as you can see i lodged on April
> 
> For mobile Users my time line is:
> | Skill assesment: 7 Aug 2013
> | Skill assmnt +ve: 21 Nov 2013
> | Ielts 7: 28 Jan 2014
> | SA SS applied: 10 Mar 2014
> | SA SS: 31 Mar 2014
> | visa lodged: 1 Apr 2014
> | Frontloaded everything 10 Apr
> | Direct Grant : 15th July 2014


congratulations @kharelshishir! 
We have the same SS application and approval dates, but you lodged ahead of me  may I ask what is your occupation code?


----------



## hassan111

member from other thread (kharelshishir) has got grant, he loged visa on 1st April.....

Good news mates.


----------



## AK8055

mathota said:


> *Hello all,
> 
> Firstly I would like to apologise for the delay in posting my reply.
> 
> I would like to say that god has finally listened to our prayers.
> 
> Finally me and my wife got the golden email yesterday on 14th of July 2014.
> 
> Please find the timeline as follows.
> 
> ACS result as ICT Support Engineer in August 2013 :: ACT SS Approved on March 3rd 2014 :: Visa lodged on 18th of March 2014 :: Grant on 14th July 2014.
> 
> Front loaded all the documents such as Form 80 and Form 1221 for me and my wife.*


Congrats bro and all the best!!


----------



## AK8055

So who all are coming to Sydney after their Grants!!


----------



## 'HM'

hopefulhope said:


> HM:did you call dibp.what is the response


its on hold, i'm on the call ryt nw...


----------



## Gurdjieff

Got direct grant at 8.08 AM India time today! Thank you all for months of advice, support and encouragement! I have made some great friends on this forum, and I hope everyone's dreams come true 

I've updated my timelines in my signature.


----------



## zed_260

Hi guys,

I had applied for on 15th apr still no sign of co.I had uploaded all the document except for Form 80


----------



## 'HM'

Gurdjieff said:


> Got direct grant at 8.08 AM India time today! Thank you all for months of advice, support and encouragement! I have made some great friends on this forum, and I hope everyone's dreams come true
> 
> I've updated my timelines in my signature.


hey congrats brother, ur timeline says u applied with ur parent, hope no issue came up, evn i've applied with my wife and mother


----------



## 'HM'

more than half hour, still on hold...


----------



## manofsteel

'HM' said:


> more than half hour, still on hold...


have you spoken to anyone and they've put you on hold 
or no one is picking up for almost half an hour?


----------



## sk2014

Did you call using skype, skype is cheaper.


----------



## zed_260

Hi guys

I had applied for 190 visa on 15th apr, i need suggestion from you guys, i Had worked in bahrain for 11 months and 20 days .is PCC for bahrain is necessary.As per DIAC website pcc needs to submit if we resident more than 12 months in other country.In my case do i really need it.I had applied for PCC of bahrain at Bahrain consulate Mumbai on 15 may and i supposed to get it within 6 weeks. when i called consulate regarding PCC after 6 weeks the answer from them is very rude, they said now there is no specific time period to issue PCC. We will inform you when we receive it from bahrain and also told me not call them on this issue.


----------



## hassan111

kharelshishir said:


> I am pleased to announce that I got the Golden email this morning.
> Finally the painful journey of more than 1 year has come to an end
> well it was a direct grant
> 
> Thanks to every one in the Forum. you have the more support to me during my anxious days.
> 
> Everyone will remain in my prayers. your grants are just around the corner because things are moving fast as you can see i lodged on April
> 
> For mobile Users my time line is:
> | Skill assesment: 7 Aug 2013
> | Skill assmnt +ve: 21 Nov 2013
> | Ielts 7: 28 Jan 2014
> | SA SS applied: 10 Mar 2014
> | SA SS: 31 Mar 2014
> | visa lodged: 1 Apr 2014
> | Frontloaded everything 10 Apr
> | Direct Grant : 15th July 2014


Congrats and good luck for future.....


----------



## 'HM'

on hold, no 1 is pickin up...


----------



## zed_260

Hi guys

I had applied for 190 visa on 15th apr, i need suggestion from you guys, i Had worked in bahrain for 11 months and 20 days .is PCC for bahrain is necessary.As per DIAC website pcc needs to submit if we resident more than 12 months in other country.In my case do i really need it.I had applied for PCC of bahrain at Bahrain consulate Mumbai on 15 may and i supposed to get it within 6 weeks. when i called consulate regarding PCC after 6 weeks the answer from them is very rude, they said now there is no specific time period to issue PCC. We will inform you when we receive it from bahrain and also told me not call them on this issue. I am really worried what if the case officer ask me about it.

Guys any suggesttion to get out of this problem or there is any alternatives for Bahrain PCC


----------



## Tau$eef

I called up DIBP today about my application's status. The lady just asked me about the date of lodgement and handed me the email address of GSM Team Adelaide 13. Now, is this a processing team? Does anyone know anything about this team?


----------



## 'HM'

hey when did u call n in how much time someone picked up the phone??? im callin on 00611300364613 but its on hold n no one is picking up


----------



## Hunter85

exactly 14 weeks pasted after lodgement and no sign of CO, I guess I hold the record in this aspect


----------



## amen

Gurdjieff said:


> Got direct grant at 8.08 AM India time today! Thank you all for months of advice, support and encouragement! I have made some great friends on this forum, and I hope everyone's dreams come true
> 
> I've updated my timelines in my signature.


Congratulations!! how many dependants did u have on the application?


----------



## Tau$eef

'HM' said:


> hey when did u call n in how much time someone picked up the phone??? im callin on 00611300364613 but its on hold n no one is picking up


the number is correct. I called them at around 9:30 local time and it took me around 10-15 mins.


----------



## hassan111

'HM' said:


> on hold, no 1 is pickin up...


Any luck?


----------



## Hunter85

I hate those kind of people, I had the same issue with Turkish embassy, they needed to return my driving licence and when I called them they were also rude and told me not to call back and they will inform me, after 3 months I called them again and they said I didnt come and pick it up and they send it back to Turkey.

Wait until your CO asks for it and once he/she asks call them again (or try to get a request form from your CO), they should respond to written requests forms.



zed_260 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I had applied for 190 visa on 15th apr, i need suggestion from you guys, i Had worked in bahrain for 11 months and 20 days .is PCC for bahrain is necessary.As per DIAC website pcc needs to submit if we resident more than 12 months in other country.In my case do i really need it.I had applied for PCC of bahrain at Bahrain consulate Mumbai on 15 may and i supposed to get it within 6 weeks. when i called consulate regarding PCC after 6 weeks the answer from them is very rude, they said now there is no specific time period to issue PCC. We will inform you when we receive it from bahrain and also told me not call them on this issue. I am really worried what if the case officer ask me about it.
> 
> Guys any suggesttion to get out of this problem or there is any alternatives for Bahrain PCC


----------



## TheExpatriate

Hunter85 said:


> I hate those kind of people, I had the same issue with Turkish embassy, they needed to return my driving licence and when I called them they were also rude and told me not to call back and they will inform me, after 3 months I called them again and they said I didnt come and pick it up and they send it back to Turkey.
> 
> Wait until your CO asks for it and once he/she asks call them again (or try to get a request form from your CO), they should respond to written requests forms.


No offence, but I have to live to see a Turkish organization with non-rude people. The strange thing is I have so many Turkish colleagues and friends who are very nice and friendly. But I cannot count how many were rude and unprofessional to me/immediate friends relatives ..... Turkish embassy in Cairo (the persons who answer the phones don't speak English or Arabic. and I am - a prospective tourist - have to learn Turkish probably to speak to them !!), Turkish Airlines (very rude to me), Vodafone Turkey (were very rude to a friend of mine), Turkish police officer at Istanbul airport, where my mother-in-law who speaks neither English nor Turkish needed his help to guide her to her gate by showing him a note in Turkish and English asking for help (he threw it back in her face and turned his back to her) ..... 


No offence again ....... I am one eighth Turkish after all


----------



## misstatt

Hunter85 said:


> exactly 14 weeks pasted after lodgement and no sign of CO, I guess I hold the record in this aspect


Nope you don't, 17 weeks for me!

IELTS 14/2/14 R8, W7.5, L9, S9: +VE Skills ass 20/2/14: SS 20/2/14 ACK 24/2/14


----------



## lovetosmack

Cost me around $1.50 for half hour via Google voice, 5c per min. No connection fees, nothing. Not sure how much skype charges.


----------



## MTR1986

Need to focus on my work. Going through continuous pricking of deadline but can't concentrate in anything. Seems like the waiting period is not gonna finish soon. 

Lodged on 6th March and it's already 4 months and 9 days waiting for what people call the 'Golden Email'...... 

Trying to wipe it out from the brain. It really is important to get back to normal life again


----------



## Tau$eef

MTR1986 said:


> Need to focus on my work. Going through continuous pricking of deadline but can't concentrate in anything. Seems like the waiting period is not gonna finish soon.
> 
> Lodged on 6th March and it's already 4 months and 9 days waiting for what people call the 'Golden Email'......
> 
> Trying to wipe it out from the brain. It really is important to get back to normal life again


Did you call them?


----------



## 'HM'

they are not picking up, i ws on hold for one hour...


----------



## lovetosmack

Tau$eef said:


> I called up DIBP today about my application's status. The lady just asked me about the date of lodgement and handed me the email address of GSM Team Adelaide 13. Now, is this a processing team? Does anyone know anything about this team?


Tauseef. Can you post the team's email address ? Yes, they seem like a team that processes documents.


----------



## Gurdjieff

'HM' said:


> hey congrats brother, ur timeline says u applied with ur parent, hope no issue came up, evn i've applied with my wife and mother


Thanks! No, there were no issues with my app. Direct grant.


----------



## Tau$eef

lovetosmack said:


> Tauseef. Can you post the team's email address ? Yes, they seem like a team that processes documents.


[email protected]


----------



## Samtrevour

lovetosmack said:


> Tauseef. Can you post the team's email address ? Yes, they seem like a team that processes documents.


Which is the best way to communicate with caseofficerby mail or phone.. My application was assigned to team 8 in adelaide .. Lodged visa on1/3/14... Waiting waiting its killing...😁


----------



## mamunvega

lovetosmack said:


> Tauseef. Can you post the team's email address ? Yes, they seem like a team that processes documents.


I called yesterday, they said They put me in a batch of Team 32 but no CO looked into my Case !! What does it mean??? :confused2: :decision:


----------



## Gurdjieff

amen said:


> Congratulations!! how many dependants did u have on the application?


Thanks! Only self + my dependent mother.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Tau$eef said:


> [email protected]


this seems to be a pre-processing team (document verification/collection) and NOT a CO/Processing/Grant team.



mamunvega said:


> I called yesterday, they said They put me in a batch of Team 32 but no CO looked into my Case !! What does it mean??? :confused2: :decision:



I believe this is the new approach. Teams pool applications and handle them, not a one-to-one allocation.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Samtrevour said:


> Which is the best way to communicate with caseofficerby mail or phone.. My application was assigned to team 8 in adelaide .. Lodged visa on1/3/14... Waiting waiting its killing...😁


Adelaide people tend not to like phone calls and will keep u on hold for eternity. Better email.


----------



## Tau$eef

Samtrevour said:


> Which is the best way to communicate with caseofficerby mail or phone.. My application was assigned to team 8 in adelaide .. Lodged visa on1/3/14... Waiting waiting its killing...😁


calling them may get you instant result and they do not necessarily read emails as soon as received.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Tau$eef said:


> calling them may get you instant result and they do not necessarily read emails as soon as received.


Agreed, but brace yourself for a long hold (and the cost of such international call with such long hold)


----------



## lovetosmack

mamunvega said:


> I called yesterday, they said They put me in a batch of Team 32 but no CO looked into my Case !! What does it mean??? :confused2: :decision:


That your application is being checked for all documents.

Like I said in one of my previous posts, it works this way:
Pre-processing team - Checks documents checklist, sends it to CO
CO - Confirms checklist is fine, sends it back to post-processing team to release the grant letter.

Usually the way I see it, pre & post processing teams are the same. The actual senior COs stay behind the curtain & the names are never known to us.



Samtrevour said:


> Which is the best way to communicate with caseofficerby mail or phone.. My application was assigned to team 8 in adelaide .. Lodged visa on1/3/14... Waiting waiting its killing...😁


Email or phone, doesn't make much difference. All the customer service rep does is update a comment in your case that you inquired for status update and the gist of the call conversation.



Tau$eef said:


> [email protected]


This email address is invalid as per their own email sent to some applicants. Now the common email address for all teams is [email protected] . I was doubtful about it, so asked you for reconfirmation again. Not sure why would they quote their old invalid email addresses in latest communication.


----------



## Tau$eef

TheExpatriate said:


> this seems to be a pre-processing team (document verification/collection) and NOT a CO/Processing/Grant team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is the new approach. Teams pool applications and handle them, not a one-to-one allocation.


Do you think it would be of any use to email adelaide team 13?


----------



## Tau$eef

lovetosmack said:


> That your application is being checked for all documents.
> 
> Like I said in one of my previous posts, it works this way:
> Pre-processing team - Checks documents checklist, sends it to CO
> CO - Confirms checklist is fine, sends it back to post-processing team to release the grant letter.
> 
> Usually the way I see it, pre & post processing teams are the same. The actual senior COs stay behind the curtain & the names are never known to us.
> 
> 
> 
> Email or phone, doesn't make much difference. All the customer service rep does is update a comment in your case that you inquired for status update and the gist of the call conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> This email address is invalid as per their own email sent to some applicants. Now the common email address for all teams is [email protected] . I was doubtful about it, so asked you for reconfirmation again. Not sure why would they quote their old invalid email addresses in latest communication.


Invalid :O


----------



## Huss81

Gurdjieff said:


> Thanks! Only self + my dependent mother.


Congratulations! Same team, same lodging dates.... gives me some hope!


----------



## ranjanthexplorer

Hi guys , with grace of god and all endless support from my loved ones. Finally I got It, The golden mail. I applied on 23rd march , i phoned them last week and got to know that my case officer was assigned on 2nd july. i was thinking that it will take further 1-2 months but Lord shiva made this.

I will suggest calling them and i will suggest uploading form 80.
Regards,

Sushil


----------



## kumar57749

TheExpatriate said:


> Adelaide people tend not to like phone calls and will keep u on hold for eternity. Better email.


Bro, Just saw verification call to embassy on yout signature timeline, what does that mean? will the CO call your home land embassy?


----------



## ranjanthexplorer

I am still not able to put my signatures in this forum.

sushil:sorry:


----------



## MTR1986

Tau$eef said:


> Did you call them?


No, not yet. Contacted my agent and requested them to call but they said that the grant will come by this month hopefully, so it's better to wait. 

However, I am planning to throw an email by the end of this month if there is no result by this time.


----------



## ranjanthexplorer

kumar57749 said:


> Bro, Just saw verification call to embassy on yout signature timeline, what does that mean? will the CO call your home land embassy?


Dont call the co. only if you dont know if your co is allocated or not. and after 3 months timeline.


----------



## kumar57749

Samtrevour said:


> Which is the best way to communicate with caseofficerby mail or phone.. My application was assigned to team 8 in adelaide .. Lodged visa on1/3/14... Waiting waiting its killing...😁



Bro, I have same timeline as yours and same system administration occupation...I called DIAC yesterday, they told me the same old story, CO assigned and need to wait for the decision...no more information provided.


----------



## lovetosmack

Tau$eef said:


> Invalid :O


Read about that here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-6099.html#post4477321



kumar57749 said:


> Bro, I have same timeline as yours and same system administration occupation...I called DIAC yesterday, they told me the same old story, CO assigned and need to wait for the decision...no more information provided.


Sounds like yours is close by.  Hang in there.


----------



## Lvv

ranjanthexplorer said:


> Dont call the co. only if you dont know if your co is allocated or not. and after 3 months timeline.


I have applied on march 7 and still no news from them..called dibp and came to knw co was assigned and mailed to adelaide team last week..no reply for that too...life seems to be so tough...frustrated..hmmm


----------



## TheExpatriate

Tau$eef said:


> Do you think it would be of any use to email adelaide team 13?


Nope, given your timeline, 190 was delayed and anyone who applied after March 3rd was parked until July and now they are processing backlogs. Give it a couple of weeks.


----------



## wilsoaxb

Hunter85 said:


> exactly 14 weeks pasted after lodgement and no sign of CO, I guess I hold the record in this aspect


Me here lodged visa on 14th mar yet no reply and no co allocated.


----------



## omer haroon

Hey guys!

I called DIBP today. I was told that I was allocated to Brisbane team 33 on July 2, 2014 however processing has not started yet. Lodgement date: march 28

Does anyone know how Brisbane 33 functions? slow or smooth?


----------



## immigbird

kharelshishir said:


> I am pleased to announce that I got the Golden email this morning.
> Finally the painful journey of more than 1 year has come to an end
> well it was a direct grant
> 
> Thanks to every one in the Forum. you have the more support to me during my anxious days.
> 
> Everyone will remain in my prayers. your grants are just around the corner because things are moving fast as you can see i lodged on April
> 
> For mobile Users my time line is:
> | Skill assesment: 7 Aug 2013
> | Skill assmnt +ve: 21 Nov 2013
> | Ielts 7: 28 Jan 2014
> | SA SS applied: 10 Mar 2014
> | SA SS: 31 Mar 2014
> | visa lodged: 1 Apr 2014
> | Frontloaded everything 10 Apr
> | Direct Grant : 15th July 2014


Congratulations my friend, its very nice to see april applicants starting to g their grants  Good luck in the Oz land.


----------



## Waqarali20005

> Originally Posted by Hunter85 View Post
> exactly 14 weeks pasted after lodgement and no sign of CO, I guess I hold the record in this aspect





wilsoaxb said:


> Me here lodged visa on 14th mar yet no reply and no co allocated.


14.14285714 weeks without CO


----------



## TheExpatriate

omer haroon said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I called DIBP today. I was told that I was allocated to Brisbane team 33 on July 2, 2014 however processing has not started yet. Lodgement date: march 28
> 
> Does anyone know how Brisbane 33 functions? slow or smooth?


Smooth, but remember, they - and all teams - have a 190 backlog since March 4th, so bear with them ......


----------



## jerrychen

called just now. my case was allocated to Adelaide team 6, seems like this team is very slow. from our tracker i do'n't see anyone lodged in march has got their grant from this team yet.

Elodged: 24 March


----------



## amen

ranjanthexplorer said:


> Hi guys , with grace of god and all endless support from my loved ones. Finally I got It, The golden mail. I applied on 23rd march , i phoned them last week and got to know that my case officer was assigned on 2nd july. i was thinking that it will take further 1-2 months but Lord shiva made this.
> 
> I will suggest calling them and i will suggest uploading form 80.
> Regards,
> 
> Sushil


Dependents???


----------



## Hunter85

why some teams are so slow and some of them are fast, dont they do performance management there???


----------



## Hmenon

Hi everyone ,
How's Adelaide team 8 its been quite some time now and how do we get in touch with our CO other then E mails.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Hunter85 said:


> why some teams are so slow and some of them are fast, dont they do performance management there???


actually the fact that many people get their visas when they call and check for progress means that it's completely haphazard


----------



## misstatt

TheExpatriate said:


> actually the fact that many people get their visas when they call and check for progress means that it's completely haphazard


Or coincidence

IELTS 14/2/14 R8, W7.5, L9, S9: +VE Skills ass 20/2/14: SS 20/2/14 ACK 24/2/14


----------



## Tau$eef

Hunter85 said:


> why some teams are so slow and some of them are fast, dont they do performance management there???


It will not work if they have shortage of COs.


----------



## TheExpatriate

misstatt said:


> Or coincidence
> 
> IELTS 14/2/14 R8, W7.5, L9, S9: +VE Skills ass 20/2/14: SS 20/2/14 ACK 24/2/14


too many to be coincidence


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Waqarali20005 said:


> 14.14285714 weeks without CO


15 weeks and 3 days without a CO. Got a CO on 3rd July and provided the documents. I don't know why its taking such a long time now 

My agent told me he has sent an email. I don't trust him to be honest, can I send them an email myself?


----------



## Hunter85

koolsmartbuddy said:


> 15 weeks and 3 days without a CO. Got a CO on 3rd July and provided the documents. I don't know why its taking such a long time now
> 
> My agent told me he has sent an email. I don't trust him to be honest, can I send them an email myself?


Someone from this forum did it, I say no harm but do it on your own risk (calling is always a little bit safer but costly and time consuming....


----------



## TheExpatriate

Hunter85 said:


> Someone from this forum did it, I say no harm but do it on your own risk (calling is always a little bit safer but costly and time consuming....


if u buy a skype subscription or even skype pay-as-you-go it is not costly. less than 2 cents per minute


----------



## Samtrevour

Hmenon said:


> Hi everyone ,
> How's Adelaide team 8 its been quite some time now and how do we get in touch with our CO other then E mails.


I too with the same team... Waiting waiting its killing... Hope they will speed up process.. Did u call them before..! I am trying to mail them this week or next


----------



## Lvv

Samtrevour said:


> I too with the same team... Waiting waiting its killing... Hope they will speed up process.. Did u call them before..! I am trying to mail them this week or next


pls share In which email you are going to email them?the common gsm email?or co's specific email?


----------



## Hmenon

Is'nt the number toll free..


----------



## mamunvega

@@[email protected]@[email protected]@Hmenon

Guyz Please share your time line through a detailed Signature...Will ya??? 

:israel:  :israel:


----------



## Huss81

koolsmartbuddy said:


> 15 weeks and 3 days without a CO. Got a CO on 3rd July and provided the documents. I don't know why its taking such a long time now
> 
> My agent told me he has sent an email. I don't trust him to be honest, can I send them an email myself?


I applied through an agent as well and I called.. they gave me info about the CO team but no further update... I do not know which CO so I can't call anymore now...

If you have the email, you can send a courtesy email and also mention that you are being represented by an agent...

why are all agents such a***es!


----------



## TheExpatriate

Hmenon said:


> Is'nt the number toll free..


even if it was, it wouldn't be toll free internationally


----------



## Hmenon

My wife had called up and waited on hold for an hour..A lady picked up the call after giving and checking the details she asked us to be patient. I doubt if my CO would be informed about the call ..and if its not a toll free number i'll share my bill amount with u'll


----------



## TheExpatriate

Hmenon said:


> My wife had called up and waited on hold for an hour..A lady picked up the call after giving and checking the details she asked us to be patient. I doubt if my CO would be informed about the call ..


I think they use some sort of incident management system and all interactions are logged


----------



## sunnyboi

TheExpatriate said:


> I think they use some sort of incident management system and all interactions are logged


The call is just logged for their reference. They don't pass the details to the CO.


----------



## SS70011005

'HM' said:


> direct grant???


Hi HM, yes it was a direct grant. However, when I got to know that I've got a CO after calling them, I immediately uploaded Form 80 and 1221 for my wife and me.


----------



## lovetosmack

I guess, they definitely have a Case management system. All calls or correspondence is always logged & tagged to the case. It's always there for anyone with the right permission (COs and teams) to look at. Else, they cannot produce documentary evidence in federal cases.


----------



## SS70011005

mamunvega said:


> Man, many congratulations, How did you know that you got a CO on 4th July?:high5:


I called them.


----------



## SS70011005

Nishant Dundas said:


> Finally the goal has been hit!!!!
> Congrats buddy!!! You were waiting for long!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks buddy...


----------



## SS70011005

Samtrevour said:


> Any body got from march 1 st week


applied on March 6.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Waqarali20005 said:


> 14.14285714 weeks without CO





Huss81 said:


> I applied through an agent as well and I called.. they gave me info about the CO team but no further update... I do not know which CO so I can't call anymore now...
> 
> If you have the email, you can send a courtesy email and also mention that you are being represented by an agent...
> 
> why are all agents such a***es!


Yeah thtat is what I am going to do. I have called them twice and I know my CO has been allotted since she requested for some docs. But this is like 10 days back. I am going to send them an email tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## jerrychen

Huss81 said:


> I applied through an agent as well and I called.. they gave me info about the CO team but no further update... I do not know which CO so I can't call anymore now...
> 
> If you have the email, you can send a courtesy email and also mention that you are being represented by an agent...
> 
> why are all agents such a***es!


i got the same information when i call ed today, only the team which is team 6


----------



## ajaymannat

jerrychen said:


> called just now. my case was allocated to Adelaide team 6, seems like this team is very slow. from our tracker i do'n't see anyone lodged in march has got their grant from this team yet.
> 
> Elodged: 24 March


Me got grant from this team 
M b intials of co
Visa class 489


----------



## jerrychen

ajaymannat said:


> Me got grant from this team
> M b intials of co
> Visa class 489


Thanks mate for the info. hope i get mine soon as well


----------



## hassan111

Please help me with this

I uploaded my form 80 yesterday now I have logged in my Immiaccount and b/m link is appearing. Upon clicking it I am directed to page which states submit you form 80

"Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"

Do I need to resubmit form 80?

PS: I havent heard yet from my CO.

Thanks


----------



## Tau$eef

hassan111 said:


> Please help me with this
> 
> I uploaded my form 80 yesterday now I have logged in my Immiaccount and b/m link is appearing. Upon clicking it I am directed to page which states submit you form 80
> 
> "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"
> 
> Do I need to resubmit form 80?
> 
> PS: I havent heard yet from my CO.
> 
> Thanks


Leave it like that. it fixes itself after 4/5 days


----------



## deven_123

Dear all,
got my grant today for 489 NT applied 26th March, No CO...
Wish everyone waiting will get their Visa soon...Good Luck..


----------



## Garry2684

Hello Everyone,

As per our discussion on the other forum, I am starting a list here.. as we did on ACT SS forum for tracking our grants and trends with DIBP.

So, please contribute folks:


Deepak: 190 Lodged: 3 April
Yenigalla: 190 Lodged: 19 April 
JagdeepJohal: 190 Lodged: 22 April
Optimus_Prime: 190 Lodged:
Eugene: 190 Lodged:
Neha Nagpal: 190 Lodged:
Amit: 190 Lodged: 3 July
garry2684: 190 Lodged: 3 July
Shamsher: 190 Lodged:
Vaibhav: 190 Lodged:

Please update your details, folks.

Lets track our grants!!

Cheers


----------



## sk2014

Garry we already have a visa tracking sheet

http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


----------



## Garry2684

sk2014 said:


> Garry we already have a visa tracking sheet
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


 Hi sk2014,

There is a lot of speculation that the list is not updated regularly, so we are starting this list. Its easier to track here, as friends of friends can update here.

I have 4 friends who got grant today and are not a part of that tracking sheet too  

Hope that does not bother anyone  

Thanks


----------



## Hmenon

Nidhi:190 Feb lodged


----------



## Garry2684

deven_123 said:


> Dear all,
> got my grant today for 489 NT applied 26th March, No CO...
> Wish everyone waiting will get their Visa soon...Good Luck..


Congrats Deven


----------



## deven_123

Garry2684 said:


> Congrats Deven


cheers gary!!


----------



## deven_123

Garry2684 said:


> Congrats Deven


Cheers Gary!!


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo

Garry2684 said:


> Hi sk2014,
> 
> There is a lot of speculation that the list is not updated regularly, so we are starting this list. Its easier to track here, as friends of friends can update here.
> 
> I have 4 friends who got grant today and are not a part of that tracking sheet too


Just for you information, as I've seen this problem again and again:
- There is nothing stopping you to insert those 4 friends into the spreadsheet. Instead of creating a list here.
- If you do a list, that doesn't prevent it being not-updated. You'll see how sooner or later people start copying and pasting the wrong list, adding themselves to that list, and it'll become a mess.

You of course can do whatever you want, but the spreadsheet is by far the best way to keep track of this in a reliable way. ANYONE can edit/update it.

Good luck!


----------



## vaibhavgupta

*Advise Needed - Delay in grant - 190*



minnu said:


> hello friends......i am sorry i was not able to update here as i was away from home for a week.....i am extremely happy and exited to say that atlast I received my grant on 10th july , after the looong wait......and may congrats to all those who received your grants....and will pray for those still waiting....my god shower his blessings on all of us......


Dear Minnu,

Congratulations on your grant. All the best!

I need your advice. I too got CB from Adelaide Team 4 as my case office. CO has requested me to submit my birth certificate. Unfortunately, birth certificate issued at the time of birth does not carry my name. Other than that, I have submitted every document that contains my birth certificate (Passport, Voter's ID, PAN card, 10th Certificate etc.) I believe you also encountered the same issue.

Can you please suggest what did you do or submit which led to the acceptance? Any specific document that you submitted to compensate unavailability of Birth certificate. Kindly help as my grant is being delayed already and will be delayed further for this reason.

Thank you.

Vaibhav


----------



## Garry2684

PaddyOnTheGo said:


> Just for you information, as I've seen this problem again and again:
> - There is nothing stopping you to insert those 4 friends into the spreadsheet. Instead of creating a list here.
> - If you do a list, that doesn't prevent it being not-updated. You'll see how sooner or later people start copying and pasting the wrong list, adding themselves to that list, and it'll become a mess.
> 
> You of course can do whatever you want, but the spreadsheet is by far the best way to keep track of this in a reliable way. ANYONE can edit/update it.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi PaddyOnTheGo,

I understand your point. Its just that as a lot of us have migrated from the ACT SS forum, where we used a similar list, so we are more comfortable with it. 

However, we will keep updating the tracker sheet as well .

Hope thats okay with everyone!

I will take care of the list here, so that no misunderstanding happens.

Cheers,


----------



## Garry2684

vaibhavgupta said:


> Dear Minnu,
> 
> Congratulations on your grant. All the best!
> 
> I need your advice. I too got CB from Adelaide Team 4 as my case office. CO has requested me to submit my birth certificate. Unfortunately, birth certificate issued at the time of birth does not carry my name. Other than that, I have submitted every document that contains my birth certificate (Passport, Voter's ID, PAN card, 10th Certificate etc.) I believe you also encountered the same issue.
> 
> Can you please suggest what did you do or submit which led to the acceptance? Any specific document that you submitted to compensate unavailability of Birth certificate. Kindly help as my grant is being delayed already and will be delayed further for this reason.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Vaibhav


Hi Vaibhav,

As far as I am aware, Passport is not considered as DOB proof. Did your 10th cert contain your parent's names?


----------



## Lvv

TheExpatriate said:


> even if it was, it wouldn't be toll free internationally


its not toll free even inside Australia


----------



## sk2014

Garry2684 said:


> Hi sk2014,
> 
> There is a lot of speculation that the list is not updated regularly


Its updated regularly but if you want to take extra efforts, that is your choice.


----------



## javaidiqbal

Garry2684 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> As per our discussion on the other forum, I am starting a list here.. as we did on ACT SS forum for tracking our grants and trends with DIBP.
> 
> So, please contribute folks:
> 
> Lovetosmack: 190 Lodged: 3 April
> Yenigalla: 190 Lodged: 19 April
> JagdeepJohal: 190 Lodged: 22 April
> Optimus_Prime: 190 Lodged:
> Eugene: 190 Lodged:
> Neha Nagpal: 190 Lodged:
> Amit: 190 Lodged: 3 July
> garry2684: 190 Lodged: 3 July
> Shamsher: 190 Lodged:
> Vaibhav: 190 Lodged:
> 
> Please update your details, folks.
> 
> Lets track our grants!!
> 
> Cheers


190 lodged 25th March


----------



## Samtrevour

Lvv said:


> pls share In which email you are going to email them?the common gsm email?or co's specific email?


Actually they suspended all emails to particular team.. I came to know now only.. I have to search for email address for adelaide gsm.. If any body have an idea about email address for gsm adelaide please share with me and our friends.. I was assigned to team8.. Thanks


----------



## lovetosmack

Samtrevour said:


> Actually they suspended all emails to particular team.. I came to know now only.. I have to search for email address for adelaide gsm.. If any body have an idea about email address for gsm adelaide please share with me and our friends.. I was assigned to team8.. Thanks


Common email ID for all teams : [email protected]

Subject should have your name, DoB, TRN, Passport No:, CO Name (if known).


----------



## Optimus Prime

Garry2684 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> As per our discussion on the other forum, I am starting a list here.. as we did on ACT SS forum for tracking our grants and trends with DIBP.
> 
> So, please contribute folks:
> 
> 
> Deepak: 190 Lodged: 3 April
> Yenigalla: 190 Lodged: 19 April
> JagdeepJohal: 190 Lodged: 22 April
> Optimus_Prime: 190 Lodged:
> Eugene: 190 Lodged:
> Neha Nagpal: 190 Lodged:
> Amit: 190 Lodged: 3 July
> garry2684: 190 Lodged: 3 July
> Shamsher: 190 Lodged:
> Vaibhav: 190 Lodged:
> 
> Please update your details, folks.
> 
> Lets track our grants!!
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Garry,

Updated my details and added Javed Iqbal

Javed Iqbal 190 lodged 25th March
Deepak: 190 Lodged: 3 April
Yenigalla: 190 Lodged: 19 April 
JagdeepJohal: 190 Lodged: 22 April
Optimus_Prime: 190 Lodged:21st May
Eugene: 190 Lodged:
Neha Nagpal: 190 Lodged:
Amit: 190 Lodged: 3 July
garry2684: 190 Lodged: 3 July
Shamsher: 190 Lodged:
Vaibhav: 190 Lodged:


----------



## oz.dezire

Dear Friends,

I have received my Grant today morn.

I was a silent observer of this forum for months, I registered myself last week n am lucky to get the Visa grant.

I like the guidance,care,feelings shared n expert advice from senior members.

All the best to all awaiting! God Bless.

I am unable to have a signature? (new member? )


----------



## sk2014

Congrats oz.dezire

Can you post your timeline


----------



## mamunvega

oz.dezire said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have received my Grant today morn.
> 
> I was a silent observer of this forum for months, I registered myself last week n am lucky to get the Visa grant.
> 
> I like the guidance,care,feelings shared n expert advice from senior members.
> 
> All the best to all awaiting! God Bless.
> 
> I am unable to have a signature? (new member? )


congrates Dear !! You can write your details in message....:bump2:


----------



## jerrychen

Why did someone modified my details in the tracker!!!!????


----------



## immigbird

Optimus Prime said:


> Thanks Garry,
> 
> Updated my details and added Javed Iqbal
> 
> Javed Iqbal 190 lodged 25th March
> Deepak: 190 Lodged: 3 April
> Yenigalla: 190 Lodged: 19 April
> JagdeepJohal: 190 Lodged: 22 April
> Optimus_Prime: 190 Lodged:21st May
> Eugene: 190 Lodged:
> Neha Nagpal: 190 Lodged:
> Amit: 190 Lodged: 3 July
> garry2684: 190 Lodged: 3 July
> Shamsher: 190 Lodged:
> Vaibhav: 190 Lodged:




Dears, kindly add me to your list.
Visa app lodged 6/06/2014


----------



## The_Boss

Garry2684 said:


> Hi PaddyOnTheGo,
> 
> I understand your point. Its just that as a lot of us have migrated from the ACT SS forum, where we used a similar list, so we are more comfortable with it.
> 
> However, we will keep updating the tracker sheet as well .
> 
> Hope thats okay with everyone!
> 
> I will take care of the list here, so that no misunderstanding happens.
> 
> Cheers,


Hey Garry,

Thanks for initiating this simple list. Updated list below - 

Javed Iqbal 190 lodged 25th March
Deepak: 190 Lodged: 3 April
Yenigalla: 190 Lodged: 19 April 
JagdeepJohal: 190 Lodged: 22 April
The_Boss: 190 Lodged 20th May
Optimus_Prime: 190 Lodged:21st May
immigbird: 190 Lodged: 6th June
Eugene: 190 Lodged:
Neha Nagpal: 190 Lodged:
Amit: 190 Lodged: 3 July
garry2684: 190 Lodged: 3 July
Shamsher: 190 Lodged:
Vaibhav: 190 Lodged:


----------



## zera

Hi Guys,

Today i called dibp and came to know am assigned to team 2 adelaide.I s there anybody on team 2.I lodged my application on 4 th march


----------



## nownow

I think they are allocating CO for 3rd week of March.
IS THERE IS ANY BODY HERE FROM DECEMBER, JAN. OR FEB NOT HAVING A CO?


----------



## 'HM'

...


----------



## 'HM'

zera said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today i called dibp and came to know am assigned to team 2 adelaide.I s there anybody on team 2.I lodged my application on 4 th march


what time u called up, ive been tryin past ages and no one picks up fr an hour... hw mch tym ur call took?


----------



## zera

i called them at 4 am indian time and they picked after 20 mts


----------



## 'HM'

bt i dont understand even if we get to know the team, how does it benefit us?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

'HM' said:


> what time u called up, ive been tryin past ages and no one picks up fr an hour... hw mch tym ur call took?


That is the normal waiting time, so be prepared mentally to see a huge bill for your phone.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Samtrevour

Good morning friends... Hope we see some grants today...


----------



## 'HM'

i'm totally depressed with the procedure... i feel nothin's gonna happen in july now, hv to wait for aug now...


----------



## chiku2006

'HM' said:


> i'm totally depressed with the procedure... i feel nothin's gonna happen in july now, hv to wait for aug now...


Hey dont get depressed. ..

They had started with the full throttle and now have started coming back to the normal speed. Don't be upset about it as it will not do any good.

I know its easier said than done but you cant do much about it.


----------



## Samtrevour

'HM' said:


> i'm totally depressed with the procedure... i feel nothin's gonna happen in july now, hv to wait for aug now...


Yes, but we cant do anything.. I am totally fed up with the system.. Waiting since march ... And its almost 3rd month running after allocation of case officer ... Confused mode.. Unable to concentrate on daily activities..!!


----------



## Yenigalla

Samtrevour said:


> Yes, but we cant do anything.. I am totally fed up with the system.. Waiting since march ... And its almost 3rd month running after allocation of case officer ... Confused mode.. Unable to concentrate on daily activities..!!


Have you tried emailing your CO?


----------



## amen

Its 1 pm aest and no grants !!!!!


----------



## moitrai

Updated mine.......

Javed Iqbal 190 lodged 25th March
Lovetosmack: 190 Lodged: 3 April
Deepak: 190 Lodged: 3 April
Moitrai: 190 Lodged: 8 April 2014
Yenigalla: 190 Lodged: 19 April
JagdeepJohal: 190 Lodged: 22 April
The_Boss: 190 Lodged 20th May
Optimus_Prime: 190 Lodged:21st May
immigbird: 190 Lodged: 6th June
Eugene: 190 Lodged:
Neha Nagpal: 190 Lodged:
Amit: 190 Lodged: 3 July
garry2684: 190 Lodged: 3 July
Shamsher: 190 Lodged:
Vaibhav: 190 Lodged


----------



## Virginia312

Any Grant today?


----------



## 'HM'

no, they might be working on the monthly quota basis.


----------



## mamunvega

i think there are less long applicants here now, so we don't get the Grant news....if anybody before March, Pls give a shout here....

..


----------



## amen

after a long hold of an hour and half, i have been told that my case has been allocated to TEAM 6, YESTERDAY!!!! and it will take a couple of weeks to do whatever needs to be done!!!
I lodged on the 25th of March and they take so long to even ALLOCATE a file!!!! Bummer!!


----------



## mmrb

Hello everyone
Got my grant today
I want to thank everyone in this forum.
My details-
NT 489 visa applied on 25th jan 2014.


----------



## amen

amen said:


> after a long hold of an hour and half, i have been told that my case has been allocated to TEAM 6, YESTERDAY!!!! and it will take a couple of weeks to do whatever needs to be done!!!
> I lodged on the 25th of March and they take so long to even ALLOCATE a file!!!! Bummer!!


does anyone have any info on Team 6? Like do they process fast? experience with them?email address? etc etc?


----------



## hopefulhope

Updated mine.......

Javed Iqbal 190 lodged 25th March
Lovetosmack: 190 Lodged: 3 April
Deepak: 190 Lodged: 3 April
Moitrai: 190 Lodged: 8 April 2014
Yenigalla: 190 Lodged: 19 April
JagdeepJohal: 190 Lodged: 22 April
Hopefulhope :190 lodged: 24th April
The_Boss: 190 Lodged 20th May
Optimus_Prime: 190 Lodged:21st May
immigbird: 190 Lodged: 6th June
Eugene: 190 Lodged:
Neha Nagpal: 190 Lodged:
Amit: 190 Lodged: 3 July
garry2684: 190 Lodged: 3 July
Shamsher: 190 Lodged:
Vaibhav: 190 Lodged



Not sure if they go by sequence in granting as they did in ACT SS


----------



## ranjanthexplorer

amen said:


> after a long hold of an hour and half, i have been told that my case has been allocated to TEAM 6, YESTERDAY!!!! and it will take a couple of weeks to do whatever needs to be done!!!
> I lodged on the 25th of March and they take so long to even ALLOCATE a file!!!! Bummer!!


keep faith, i applied on 23rd march, co allocated 2nd july(got to know from phonning them). direct grant on 15th july


----------



## amen

ranjanthexplorer said:


> keep faith, i applied on 23rd march, co allocated 2nd july(got to know from phonning them). direct grant on 15th july


:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## SL76

Updated mine.......

Javed Iqbal 190 lodged 25th March
Lovetosmack: 190 Lodged: 3 April
Deepak: 190 Lodged: 3 April
Moitrai: 190 Lodged: 8 April 2014
Yenigalla: 190 Lodged: 19 April
JagdeepJohal: 190 Lodged: 22 April
Hopefulhope :190 lodged: 24th April
The_Boss: 190 Lodged 20th May
Optimus_Prime: 190 Lodged:21st May
SL76 : 190 lodged: 26th May
immigbird: 190 Lodged: 6th June
Eugene: 190 Lodged:
Neha Nagpal: 190 Lodged:
Amit: 190 Lodged: 3 July
garry2684: 190 Lodged: 3 July
Shamsher: 190 Lodged:
Vaibhav: 190 Lodged


----------



## saggy84

SL76 said:


> Updated mine.......
> 
> Javed Iqbal 190 lodged 25th March
> Lovetosmack: 190 Lodged: 3 April
> Deepak: 190 Lodged: 3 April
> Moitrai: 190 Lodged: 8 April 2014
> Yenigalla: 190 Lodged: 19 April
> JagdeepJohal: 190 Lodged: 22 April
> Hopefulhope :190 lodged: 24th April
> The_Boss: 190 Lodged 20th May
> Optimus_Prime: 190 Lodged:21st May
> SL76 : 190 lodged: 26th May
> immigbird: 190 Lodged: 6th June
> Eugene: 190 Lodged:
> Neha Nagpal: 190 Lodged:
> Amit: 190 Lodged: 3 July
> garry2684: 190 Lodged: 3 July
> Shamsher: 190 Lodged:
> Vaibhav: 190 Lodged


Saggy84: lodged 190- 15.11.13, refered medical submitted: 25.04.14


----------



## orcablue

No idea whats this for (since we already have the excel), but updating it with mine anyway:

Saggy84 190 lodged 15Nov 2013
Javed Iqbal 190 lodged 25th March
Lovetosmack: 190 Lodged: 3 April
Deepak: 190 Lodged: 3 April
Moitrai: 190 Lodged: 8 April 2014
orcablue: 190 Lodged 18 Apr 2014
Yenigalla: 190 Lodged: 19 April
JagdeepJohal: 190 Lodged: 22 April
Hopefulhope :190 lodged: 24th April
The_Boss: 190 Lodged 20th May
Optimus_Prime: 190 Lodged:21st May
SL76 : 190 lodged: 26th May
immigbird: 190 Lodged: 6th June
Eugene: 190 Lodged:
Neha Nagpal: 190 Lodged:
Amit: 190 Lodged: 3 July
garry2684: 190 Lodged: 3 July
Shamsher: 190 Lodged:
Vaibhav: 190 Lodged


----------



## misstatt

orcablue said:


> No idea whats this for (since we already have the excel), but updating it with mine anyway:
> 
> Saggy84 190 lodged 15Nov 2013
> Misstatt 190 lodged 19th March
> Javed Iqbal 190 lodged 25th March
> Lovetosmack: 190 Lodged: 3 April
> Deepak: 190 Lodged: 3 April
> Moitrai: 190 Lodged: 8 April 2014
> orcablue: 190 Lodged 18 Apr 2014
> Yenigalla: 190 Lodged: 19 April
> JagdeepJohal: 190 Lodged: 22 April
> Hopefulhope :190 lodged: 24th April
> The_Boss: 190 Lodged 20th May
> Optimus_Prime: 190 Lodged:21st May
> SL76 : 190 lodged: 26th May
> immigbird: 190 Lodged: 6th June
> Eugene: 190 Lodged:
> Neha Nagpal: 190 Lodged:
> Amit: 190 Lodged: 3 July
> garry2684: 190 Lodged: 3 July
> Shamsher: 190 Lodged:
> Vaibhav: 190 Lodged


The excel sheet is awful btw

IELTS 14/2/14 R8, W7.5, L9, S9: +VE Skills ass 20/2/14: SS 20/2/14 ACK 24/2/14


----------



## SuperDuperMan

Roses are red 
Violets are blue 
You'll never believe 
the news I've got for you!

It may seem a bit odd 
but I ‘m happy to say 
that an Ozi GRANT 
is finally on its way!

Yes you heard me correct 
so let's not hesitate 
you buy me a pint
and let’s go celebrate!eace:

lane:


:cheer2: :flame: :cheer2: :flame: :cheer2: :flame: :cheer2: :flame: :cheer2:


----------



## Lvv

*Dear All...
HAPPY TO INFORM YOU THAT I GOT MY GRANT JUST 10 MINUTES BEFORE...............FEELING SO HAPPY AND RELAXED..AFTER A LOOOOOOOOOOOON WAIT.....Thank you for all my friends in this forum who helped to pass through the most painful waiting time....you were a great support...happy that me too got that GOLDEN MAIL....PRAYING FOR ALL OF YOU..FOR A SPEEDY GRANT..*


----------



## Tau$eef

Lvv said:


> *Dear All...
> HAPPY TO INFORM YOU THAT I GOT MY GRANT JUST 10 MINUTES BEFORE...............FEELING SO HAPPY AND RELAXED..AFTER A LOOOOOOOOOOOON WAIT.....Thank you for all my friends in this forum who helped to pass through the most painful waiting time....you were a great support...happy that me too got that GOLDEN MAIL....PRAYING FOR ALL OF YOU..FOR A SPEEDY GRANT..*


wow... Congrat :bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## Dhana1985

Hello everyone

Possitive assement on 221111,EOI/SS(QLD)- 29/04/2014, Visa lodge-21/05/2014 with upfront all doc, CO-???, Grant-???

Does anyone have been contacted by CO who have applied during May? People who have got QLD SS experiences any delays in processing their visas?
Pls advice.

Thanks.


----------



## Virginia312

congratulation bro!! 
It seems they start to work this afternoon:bump2:
looking for more grant


----------



## mamunvega

SuperDuperMan said:


> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> You'll never believe
> the news I've got for you!
> 
> It may seem a bit odd
> but I ‘m happy to say
> that an Ozi GRANT
> is finally on its way!
> 
> Yes you heard me correct
> so let's not hesitate
> you buy me a pint
> and let’s go celebrate!eace:
> 
> lane:
> 
> 
> :cheer2: :flame: :cheer2: :flame: :cheer2: :flame: :cheer2: :flame: :cheer2:





Lvv said:


> *Dear All...
> HAPPY TO INFORM YOU THAT I GOT MY GRANT JUST 10 MINUTES BEFORE...............FEELING SO HAPPY AND RELAXED..AFTER A LOOOOOOOOOOOON WAIT.....Thank you for all my friends in this forum who helped to pass through the most painful waiting time....you were a great support...happy that me too got that GOLDEN MAIL....PRAYING FOR ALL OF YOU..FOR A SPEEDY GRANT..*


CONGRATULATIONS BROS'........Wish you guyz good luck and pray for me as well....:laugh: :laugh::laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Alnaibii

A happy poster here as well. Received the mail about an hour ago.

Sydney here we come!


----------



## IndAussie

*So close to our dream...*

Hi All,

I have seen the timelines for many on this site and that gives me some assurance that the wait is worth it! Sharing my timelines for the benefit of others.

Milestones	Dates
Vetassess Sent	01-02-2013
Vetassess Acknowledgement	26-02-2013
Vetassess Completed	16-05-2013
IELTS	19-07-2013
EOI Submitted	14-04-2014
Invitation Date	12-05-2014
PCC	27-05-2014
Visa Lodging	02-06-2014
Medicals	11-07-2014
CO assigned - Awaited
PR Grant - Awaited :fingerscrossed:

Delay in submitting EOI was due to lack of liquid funds.

Hope this helps!

Cheers!


----------



## mamunvega

Alnaibii said:


> A happy poster here as well. Received the mail about an hour ago.
> 
> Sydney here we come!




OMG....here comes the buddy..feeling so happy for you...remember, we shared same anxiety while getting the NSW SS....now you made it...still, don't forget us who are fall behind....don't leave the forum as well...Good luck buddy !!


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :laugh: :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Hmenon

SuperDuperMan said:


> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> You'll never believe
> the news I've got for you!
> 
> It may seem a bit odd
> but I ‘m happy to say
> that an Ozi GRANT
> is finally on its way!
> 
> Yes you heard me correct
> so let's not hesitate
> you buy me a pint
> and let’s go celebrate!eace:
> 
> lane:
> 
> :cheer2: :flame: :cheer2: :flame: :cheer2: :flame: :cheer2: :flame: :cheer2:


Congratulations...thats a great news.....


----------



## Hmenon

Lvv said:


> *Dear All...
> HAPPY TO INFORM YOU THAT I GOT MY GRANT JUST 10 MINUTES BEFORE...............FEELING SO HAPPY AND RELAXED..AFTER A LOOOOOOOOOOOON WAIT.....Thank you for all my friends in this forum who helped to pass through the most painful waiting time....you were a great support...happy that me too got that GOLDEN MAIL....PRAYING FOR ALL OF YOU..FOR A SPEEDY GRANT..*


Congratulations..


----------



## ange76600

Dhana1985 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Possitive assement on 221111,EOI/SS(QLD)- 29/04/2014, Visa lodge-21/05/2014 with upfront all doc, CO-???, Grant-???
> 
> Does anyone have been contacted by CO who have applied during May? People who have got QLD SS experiences any delays in processing their visas?
> Pls advice.
> 
> Thanks.


Lodged 190 the 23rd of May.
Haven't seen anyone from may allocated.
The best I have seen is 10th of April


----------



## lovetosmack

misstatt said:


> The excel sheet is awful btw
> 
> IELTS 14/2/14 R8, W7.5, L9, S9: +VE Skills ass 20/2/14: SS 20/2/14 ACK 24/2/14


In what sense?


----------



## Dhana1985

ange76600 said:


> Lodged 190 the 23rd of May.
> Haven't seen anyone from may allocated.
> The best I have seen is 10th of April


Thanks for the info ange76600. 
If loaded documents upfront with the Visa submission can we get directly granted?


----------



## SuperDuperMan

Absolutely, praying for all of you who are held in the queue.. for the benefit of others, here are a couple of things that i learnt

1. it may help to send the department a polite email inquiring the status of your application. Regardless of if you had authorized your agent to communicate on your behalf, i did. But i am not sure if my email had any part to play because the department did not reply to my email (i sent it on the 10th)

2. front load your medicals and PCC if possible. Those of us working with agents (i am kinda lazy to do the work) have encountered agents saying that this cant be done. But we know from the forum that this CAN be done...

3. Keep the faith.. i am confident that the immigration guys are not "out there to get you"... while the process can be long, its a process nevertheless.. so even if it takes time, trust the process.. nudge it along (point #1) when you feel the need to.. 

 

Thanks to all who helped out with your view points.. :bump2:





mamunvega said:


> CONGRATULATIONS BROS'........Wish you guyz good luck and pray for me as well....:laugh: :laugh::laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Hunter85

Congrats mate, when did you lodge your visa?



oz.dezire said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have received my Grant today morn.
> 
> I was a silent observer of this forum for months, I registered myself last week n am lucky to get the Visa grant.
> 
> I like the guidance,care,feelings shared n expert advice from senior members.
> 
> All the best to all awaiting! God Bless.
> 
> I am unable to have a signature? (new member? )


----------



## Virginia312

Great buddy! all the best wish to u.
BTW which team ?


----------



## Samtrevour

Congratulations to all granties... Pray for us... Hope to see more grants today..


----------



## moitrai

SuperDuperMan said:


> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> You'll never believe
> the news I've got for you!
> 
> It may seem a bit odd
> but I ‘m happy to say
> that an Ozi GRANT
> is finally on its way!
> 
> Yes you heard me correct
> so let's not hesitate
> you buy me a pint
> and let’s go celebrate!eace:
> 
> lane:
> 
> 
> :cheer2: :flame: :cheer2: :flame: :cheer2: :flame: :cheer2: :flame: :cheer2:




A Big Congratz!! :lalala:
Really a super duper NEWS from our (ACT applicant) mate.........Plz pray for us .....


----------



## Samtrevour

Any grants from team 8 thanks


----------



## Optimus Prime

SuperDuperMan said:


> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> You'll never believe
> the news I've got for you!
> 
> It may seem a bit odd
> but I ‘m happy to say
> that an Ozi GRANT
> is finally on its way!
> 
> Yes you heard me correct
> so let's not hesitate
> you buy me a pint
> and let’s go celebrate!eace:
> 
> lane:
> 
> 
> :cheer2: :flame: :cheer2: :flame: :cheer2: :flame: :cheer2: :flame: :cheer2:





Lvv said:


> *Dear All...
> HAPPY TO INFORM YOU THAT I GOT MY GRANT JUST 10 MINUTES BEFORE...............FEELING SO HAPPY AND RELAXED..AFTER A LOOOOOOOOOOOON WAIT.....Thank you for all my friends in this forum who helped to pass through the most painful waiting time....you were a great support...happy that me too got that GOLDEN MAIL....PRAYING FOR ALL OF YOU..FOR A SPEEDY GRANT..*





Alnaibii said:


> A happy poster here as well. Received the mail about an hour ago.
> 
> Sydney here we come!



Congratulations SuperDuperMan, Lvv, Alnaibii and to others that received the grant today!! You guys deserved it. Well worth the wait! Good Luck for the next phase!


----------



## SuperDuperMan

Hey, its AMAZING news right?  
all of you are absolutely in my thoughts and prayers.. we are all gang-gang!



moitrai said:


> A Big Congratz!! :lalala:
> Really a super duper NEWS from our (ACT applicant) mate.........Plz pray for us .....


----------



## Hunter85

any update?

CO?

I am not asking for grant because I know it wont happen


----------



## Hmenon

Samtrevour said:


> Any grants from team 8 thanks


Yeah any one from team 8...


----------



## 'HM'

just received mail from a case officer on my status enquiry sayin that "this application is yet to be allocated for assessment, once a CO is allocated you will be notified." and the undersigned CO initial are RB... now wat does this mail signify? is RB my CO or wat???


----------



## lovetosmack

'HM' said:


> just received mail from a case officer on my status inquiry sayin that "this application is yet to be allocated for assessment, once a CO is allocated you will be notified." and the undersigned CO initial are RB... now wat does this mail signify? is RB my CO or wat???


Same situation. Its not CO. Its a pre-processing team. I guess we'll be waiting forever now.

:tape2: :bump2: :doh:


----------



## 'HM'

lovetosmack said:


> Same situation. Its not CO. Its a pre-processing team. I guess we'll be waiting forever now.
> 
> :tape2: :bump2: :doh:


u got a similar reply too?


----------



## Alnaibii

mamunvega said:


> OMG....here comes the buddy..feeling so happy for you...remember, we shared same anxiety while getting the NSW SS....now you made it...still, don't forget us who are fall behind....don't leave the forum as well...Good luck buddy !!
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :laugh: :laugh::laugh:


No, I will be here, cheering for the ones who are yet to receive the grant.


----------



## Hunter85

I guess this means, still no CO, they are probobly waiting for slots....

I applied on 8th of april so i suppose no CO for me also 



'HM' said:


> just received mail from a case officer on my status enquiry sayin that "this application is yet to be allocated for assessment, once a CO is allocated you will be notified." and the undersigned CO initial are RB... now wat does this mail signify? is RB my CO or wat???


----------



## sk2014

There are still lots of March applicants in the queue. April guys just have to be patient


----------



## mamunvega

I hope after quite a grants this week, they should put my case to a CO....but where is the notification email...i am feeling late March Applicants are put on hold for eternity...just can't bear the loss..... :brick:


----------



## sajandeep

i feel if at all there is any monthly quota, then i think we are up for next month starting aug first week should be our week, considering the tracker sheet as well and the way they are assigning co's.........


----------



## Tau$eef

'HM' said:


> just received mail from a case officer on my status enquiry sayin that "this application is yet to be allocated for assessment, once a CO is allocated you will be notified." and the undersigned CO initial are RB... now wat does this mail signify? is RB my CO or wat???


Dear did you send a mail to [email protected] or called them?


----------



## Hunter85

sajandeep said:


> i feel if at all there is any monthly quota, then i think we are up for next month starting aug first week should be our week, considering the tracker sheet as well and the way they are assigning co's.........


I also started to believe the same, they announced that they will update the CO allocation sheet at the end of July, I wont be surprised if they say we allocated all applicants with CO until 31st of March


----------



## sajandeep

in 190 forum someone mentioned a 10 april grant u guys knw abt it?


----------



## sajandeep

ange76600 said:


> Lodged 190 the 23rd of May.
> Haven't seen anyone from may allocated.
> The best I have seen is 10th of April




hi ange 

could u please tell us who got it on 10th of april cuz we all knw 2nd april is the latest


----------



## raufafridi2003

Congratulations to all of you who got their grants today. Stay blessed


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo

sajandeep said:


> hi ange
> 
> could u please tell us who got it on 10th of april cuz we all knw 2nd april is the latest


I think he meant that 10th of April is the latest April applicant who already has a CO allocated.

Good luck.


----------



## jerrychen

amen said:


> does anyone have any info on Team 6? Like do they process fast? experience with them?email address? etc etc?


same team, same allocation date. one day earlier than your lodgement date.


----------



## Hunter85

Yes but it is an onshore applicant from England, applications go way faster for them...



PaddyOnTheGo said:


> I think he meant that 10th of April is the latest April applicant who already has a CO allocated.
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## mamunvega

jerrychen said:


> same team, same allocation date. one day earlier than your lodgement date.



Hey....you and me lodged on the same date..but how come you got a CO and I am in a Limbo !!! Did u call them up to know about ur CO??

:lock1: :lock1::embarassed::embarassed:


----------



## delvy

Hi
one thing I noticed is that from 1 July to 16 July the visa grants are drained up to 2-3 per day! Initially it was 10-12 per day, but now....
Still April applicants are waiting in the long queueeeeee... Oh God,when my turn will come up to say about the "golden mail"


----------



## jerrychen

mamunvega said:


> Hey....you and me lodged on the same date..but how come you got a CO and I am in a Limbo !!! Did u call them up to know about ur CO??
> 
> :lock1: :lock1::embarassed::embarassed:


called yesterday and got to know on the phone that my case was allocated to team 6 however no case officer assigned yet, also sent email last week but no reply.


----------



## mamunvega

jerrychen said:


> called yesterday and got to know on the phone that my case was allocated to team 6 however no case officer assigned yet, also sent email last week but no reply.


OH God !! I got the Same reply...They said my one put with T32/...in reality, is there any team in that name??? I really doubt?? sometimes, I feel like, they just tell you over the phone whatever they feel like...its absurd...

:hurt:

:hurt:

:hurt:


----------



## Tau$eef

mamunvega said:


> OH God !! I got the Same reply...They said my one put with T32/...in reality, is there any team in that name??? I really doubt?? sometimes, I feel like, they just tell you over the phone whatever they feel like...its absurd...
> 
> :hurt:
> 
> :hurt:
> 
> :hurt:



YEAH like they gave me an email id which is currently invalid :frusty:


----------



## sk2014

delvy said:


> Hi
> one thing I noticed is that from 1 July to 16 July the visa grants are drained up to 2-3 per day! Initially it was 10-12 per day, but now....
> Still April applicants are waiting in the long queueeeeee... Oh God,when my turn will come up to say about the "golden mail"


The day when we saw 10-12 grants per day were of those applicants who had already had their cases finalized earlier and the CO was just waiting for the quota to open.


----------



## mrsmith1

PaddyOnTheGo said:


> I think he meant that 10th of April is the latest April applicant who already has a CO allocated.
> 
> Good luck.


Hi Guys, 

I only found out when i called immigration...the guy told me my case had been allocated to processing team Adelaide 23 on the 8th July. Still no idea what their processing timelines are.... I guess it could be end of July/beginning of August before April applicant grants start coming through thick and fast. 

190 VISA | 233914 | VIC SS- 30 Mar 14 | Invite- 9 Apr 14 | Visa Lodged- 10 Apr 14 |


----------



## Waqarali20005

Alnaibii said:


> A happy poster here as well. Received the mail about an hour ago.
> 
> Sydney here we come!


thats a great news...


----------



## MTR1986

Another frustrating day......Hate this waiting game...Don't understand, why did they inquire at my office on 01 June 14 if they are gonna put me waiting for so long..


----------



## mamunvega

MTR1986 said:


> Another frustrating day......Hate this waiting game...Don't understand, why did they inquire at my office on 01 June 14 if they are gonna put me waiting for so long..


Really?>>??? Did u Claim experiences points?? :faint2:

one important Question, Why did u lodge so late after getting the invitation??


----------



## amitc21

op2:


----------



## sunnyboi

mamunvega said:


> I hope after quite a grants this week, they should put my case to a CO....but where is the notification email...i am feeling late March Applicants are put on hold for eternity...just can't bear the loss..... :brick:





jerrychen said:


> called yesterday and got to know on the phone that my case was allocated to team 6 however no case officer assigned yet, also sent email last week but no reply.


You won't know if your case has been assigned to a CO unless you call. Have you called yet?


----------



## sid.sami

SL76 said:


> Javed Iqbal 190 lodged 25 March
> Lovetosmack 190 Lodged 03 April
> Deepak 190 Lodged 03 April
> Moitrai 190 Lodged 08 April
> Yenigalla 190 Lodged  19 April
> JagdeepJohal 190 Lodged 22 April
> Hopefulhope 190 lodged 24 April
> Sid.sami 190 lodged 06 May
> The_Boss 190 Lodged 20 May
> Optimus_Prime 190 Lodged 21 May
> SL76 190 lodged 26 May
> immigbird 190 Lodged 06 June
> Eugene 190 Lodged
> Neha Nagpal 190 Lodged
> Amit 190 Lodged 03 July
> garry2684 190 Lodged 03 July
> Shamsher 190 Lodged
> Vaibhav 190 Lodged


Added myself in the list..


----------



## jerrychen

sunnyboi said:


> You won't know if your case has been assigned to a CO unless you call. Have you called yet?


Hi SunnyBoi, do you mean call the team or DIBP? i call 131881 yesterday and was told about the team. can we call the team to find out about the co?


----------



## hgaroosi

jerrychen said:


> Hi SunnyBoi, do you mean call the team or DIBP? i call 131881 yesterday and was told about the team. can we call the team to find out about the co?



Hey Mate, I am sure our countries like each other. I am from Iran. I applied for NSW 190 in June Last Year( couple of months before you) But no news yet. Please pray for me in these days(Ramedan ). Allah hafez


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Yet another day passed by....I received emails from all over the world but my agent  Keeping the faith as I was told faith can move mountains. May we all get to our dreamland soon


----------



## sunnyboi

jerrychen said:


> Hi SunnyBoi, do you mean call the team or DIBP? i call 131881 yesterday and was told about the team. can we call the team to find out about the co?


I was talking about the number provided. There is no direct contact to CO unless provided. Try emailing them if you haven't already asking if there are any missing documents. Hopefully things should work out 



koolsmartbuddy said:


> Yet another day passed by....I received emails from all over the world but my agent  Keeping the faith as I was told faith can move mountains. May we all get to our dreamland soon


Not for long, my friend. I like your positivity. Keep up the spirit!  Hopefully this week should give you the much deserved grant.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

sunnyboi said:


> I was talking about the number provided. There is no direct contact to CO unless provided. Try emailing them if you haven't already asking if there are any missing documents. Hopefully things should work out
> 
> 
> 
> Not for long, my friend. I like your positivity. Keep up the spirit!  Hopefully this week should give you the much deserved grant.



Thanks Sunnyboi in times of despair we need the faith to hold us together. I really feel this is my second family where I can talk, discuss and take out my frustration when I have to. People here are so very helpful. Thanks for your kind wishes.


----------



## ange76600

Does anyone knows if there are differences when you apply onshore or offshore?
Thanks for your answers.


----------



## jestin684

Congrats to all those who got their grants today. Wishing u all a happy life in oz............

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

sunnyboi said:


> I was talking about the number provided. There is no direct contact to CO unless provided. Try emailing them if you haven't already asking if there are any missing documents. Hopefully things should work out
> 
> 
> 
> Not for long, my friend. I like your positivity. Keep up the spirit!  Hopefully this week should give you the much deserved grant.





ange76600 said:


> Does anyone knows if there are differences when you apply onshore or offshore?
> Thanks for your answers.


Out of all the differences between onshore or offshore I think the biggest of them is that onshore process is quicker.


----------



## aus_190

Updated my name...

Javed Iqbal 190 lodged 25 March
Lovetosmack 190 Lodged 03 April
Deepak 190 Lodged 03 April
Moitrai 190 Lodged 08 April
Yenigalla 190 Lodged 19 April
JagdeepJohal 190 Lodged 22 April
Hopefulhope 190 lodged 24 April
Sid.sami 190 lodged 06 May
aus_190 190 Lodged 16 May
The_Boss 190 Lodged 20 May
Optimus_Prime 190 Lodged 21 May
SL76 190 lodged 26 May
immigbird 190 Lodged 06 June
Eugene 190 Lodged
Neha Nagpal 190 Lodged
Amit 190 Lodged 03 July
garry2684 190 Lodged 03 July
Shamsher 190 Lodged
Vaibhav 190 Lodged


----------



## ange76600

Are you sure it's quicker? Why are you saying that?


----------



## ange76600

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Out of all the differences between onshore or offshore I think the biggest of them is that onshore process is quicker.


Are you sure it's quicker? Why are you saying that?


----------



## nownow

I lodged application on 22 march. I got CO only today adelaide team 6.
I am egyption live in Kuwait . Uploaded pcc for egypt and kuwait.
They requested me for:
1. Evidence of character. Overseas pcc national. What is that? Already uploaded.
2. Evidence of character my son, 10 years old? What is that for a kid?
Please advise


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Alnaibii said:


> A happy poster here as well. Received the mail about an hour ago.
> 
> Sydney here we come!


Woohooo bro!!!
Congrats!!! Its been a terrible LNG wait for you my friend!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## lovetosmack

nownow said:


> I lodged application on 22 march. I got CO only today adelaide team 6.
> I am egyption live in Kuwait . Uploaded pcc for egypt and kuwait.
> They requested me for:
> 1. Evidence of character. Overseas pcc national. What is that? Already uploaded.
> 2. Evidence of character my son, 10 years old? What is that for a kid?
> Please advise


Usually, they don't ask for Character Evidence (PCC) for children under 16 years of age. Can you copy/paste the relevant portion of the email ?


----------



## nownow

lovetosmack said:


> Usually, they don't ask for Character Evidence (PCC) for children under 16 years of age. Can you copy/paste the relevant portion of the email ?


Find a copy of the checklist submitted to me


----------



## Nishant Dundas

nownow said:


> Find a copy of the checklist submitted to me


PCC only fr applicants above 16yrs old.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## nownow

Any idea what would be evident of character for child 10 years old?


----------



## chiku2006

nownow said:


> Any idea what would be evident of character for child 10 years old?


You don't need to submit anything for any children below 16 years...

My children (twins) are almost 6 and I didn't have to submit any document besides their passport, birth certificate and a photograph.


----------



## chiku2006

jestin684 said:


> Congrats to all those who got their grants today. Wishing u all a happy life in oz............
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Hey Jestin

What's up buddy with your grant?? Did you call DIBP to find out what's happening? Your grant should have come by now.


----------



## nownow

chiku2006 said:


> You don't need to submit anything for any children below 16 years...
> 
> My children (twins) are almost 6 and I didn't have to submit any document besides their passport, birth certificate and a photograph.


I already attached the same, but the CO request Evident of character. ?


----------



## chiku2006

nownow said:


> I already attached the same, but the CO request Evident of character. ?


Are you sure he / she is asking for your 10 yr old child? ? Did you submit PCC for all the applicants who are 16 and above?


----------



## nownow

chiku2006 said:


> Are you sure he / she is asking for your 10 yr old child? ? Did you submit PCC for all the applicants who are 16 and above?


Sure, I sent for me and my wife. 
However, He still asking for ours. 
and for our elder son who is 10 years old.


----------



## nownow

What Overseas police clearance _ national means ?


----------



## chiku2006

nownow said:


> Sure, I sent for me and my wife.
> However, He still asking for ours.
> and for our elder son who is 10 years old.


I am surprised, send him / her an email with your PCC's (make sure attachments size is not more than 5 mb) and tell him / her politely that your son is only 10 years old. Hence, your country will not be able to issue a PCC for a minor.

BTW, which country are you from?


----------



## nownow

chiku2006 said:


> I am surprised, send him / her an email with your PCC's (make sure attachments size is not more than 5 mb) and tell him / her politely that your son is only 10 years old. Hence, your country will not be able to issue a PCC for a minor.
> 
> BTW, which country are you from?


 I am from egypt and currently I am in Kuwait. 
And I attached PCC from both countries.


----------



## Blue Bird

Javed Iqbal 190 lodged 25 March
Lovetosmack 190 Lodged 03 April
Deepak 190 Lodged 03 April
Moitrai 190 Lodged 08 April
Yenigalla 190 Lodged 19 April
JagdeepJohal 190 Lodged 22 April
Hopefulhope 190 lodged 24 April
Sid.sami 190 lodged 06 May
aus_190 190 Lodged 16 May
The_Boss 190 Lodged 20 May
Optimus_Prime 190 Lodged 21 May
SL76 190 lodged 26 May
immigbird 190 Lodged 06 June
Eugene 190 Lodged
Neha Nagpal 190 Lodged
Amit 190 Lodged 03 July
garry2684 190 Lodged 03 July
Shamsher 190 Lodged
Vaibhav 190 Lodged
blue bird 190 Lodged 16 July


----------



## chiku2006

nownow said:


> I am from egypt and currently I am in Kuwait.
> And I attached PCC from both countries.


Just do as I had mentioned in my previous message and then see what does CO has to say


----------



## MTR1986

mamunvega said:


> Really?>>??? Did u Claim experiences points?? :faint2:
> 
> one important Question, Why did u lodge so late after getting the invitation??


Yes, I claimed points for experience (3-5 years). They inquired at my office about my experience and got confirmed about the duration I have been with my organization and I have claimed through my application and they got a positive response from my office. However, nothing happened after that.

The late-lodgement of my application still pricks me in every moment. In fact, I had nothing to do with that. I applied through an agent and my agent made the delay. I submitted all my documents and filled-out GSM format to my agent by 5th February but my agent sent those on 6th March. That's a sad story my friend for which I still repent. I wish I had not availed agent and the story would have been different. In fact all other clients of my agent had the same story.


----------



## misstatt

Misstatt 190 lodged 19 March
Javed Iqbal 190 lodged 25 March
Lovetosmack 190 Lodged 03 April
Deepak 190 Lodged 03 April
Moitrai 190 Lodged 08 April
Yenigalla 190 Lodged 19 April
JagdeepJohal 190 Lodged 22 April
Hopefulhope 190 lodged 24 April
Sid.sami 190 lodged 06 May
aus_190 190 Lodged 16 May
The_Boss 190 Lodged 20 May
Optimus_Prime 190 Lodged 21 May
SL76 190 lodged 26 May
immigbird 190 Lodged 06 June
Eugene 190 Lodged
Neha Nagpal 190 Lodged
Amit 190 Lodged 03 July
garry2684 190 Lodged 03 July
Shamsher 190 Lodged
Vaibhav 190 Lodged
blue bird 190 Lodged 16 July


I've put myself back on the list. Today I had my first email advising me that my medicals have been referred to the MOC and to contact them in two weeks if I have not heard anything. Has anyone else had this? I've heard that it can take 3 months for the MOC to review the medicals.


----------



## nownow

chiku2006 said:


> Just do as I had mentioned in my previous message and then see what does CO has to say


Thank you for your answer


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Another few hours to go and a shower of grants to fall. Keeping fingers crossed. Good luck all.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Another few hours to go and a shower of grants to fall. Keeping fingers crossed. Good luck all.


How?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> How?


Oz office open in a few hours ;-)


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

I had my brother in law call the DIBP today. he lives in perth. First they refused to tell him anything because he is not authorized recipient. after some discussion they just told him that it will take 2-4 weeks for CO allocation. details can be seen in my signature.


----------



## TheExpatriate

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> I had my brother in law call the DIBP today. he lives in perth. First they refused to tell him anything because he is not authorized recipient. after some discussion they just told him that it will take 2-4 weeks for CO allocation. details can be seen in my signature.


I highly advise against asking someone to call because if they are not authorized (or worse .... pretend to be you) that might not look really nice on your case history


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

TheExpatriate said:


> I highly advise against asking someone to call because if they are not authorized (or worse .... pretend to be you) that might not look really nice on your case history



well he did not pretend to be me. He told them that he is my brother in law and hs details are already there in form 80etc and other documents and he is checking on our behalf because calling from pakistan and with 1hr plus wait time is so cumbersome. so i think we will be ok. hopefully they will not refuse us the visa because my brother in law called them to check the status of my application when they didnt tell us anything for 3 months.


----------



## rashe_12

misstatt said:


> I've put myself back on the list. Today I had my first email advising me that my medicals have been referred to the MOC and to contact them in two weeks if I have not heard anything. Has anyone else had this? I've heard that it can take 3 months for the MOC to review the medicals.


What I've read on the forum it generally takes 5-6 weeks (I could be wrong).

Probably, you can post your meds queries by looking up for this thread "MERGED medicals questions" you will find a lot of useful info here

Good Luck!!!


----------



## TheExpatriate

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> well he did not pretend to be me. He told them that he is my brother in law and hs details are already there in form 80etc and other documents and he is checking on our behalf because calling from pakistan and with 1hr plus wait time is so cumbersome. so i think we will be ok. hopefully they will not refuse us the visa because my brother in law called them to check the status of my application when they didnt tell us anything for 3 months.


get a Skype subscription, 2 hours per month is like $2 .....


----------



## Tomahawk

Dear Expat forum buddies 
I have received the golden email today morning for grant  
I did m application on 12th Jan and later uploaded documents in April . Thank you to the forum for all the support.

Regards
Tomahawk


----------



## TheExpatriate

Tomahawk said:


> Dear Expat forum buddies
> I have received the golden email today morning for grant
> I did m application on 12th Jan and later uploaded documents in April . Thank you to the forum for all the support.
> 
> Regards
> Tomahawk


where are you from? can you post your timeline


----------



## sid.sami

Blue Bird said:


> Javed Iqbal 190 lodged 25 March
> Lovetosmack 190 Lodged 03 April
> Deepak 190 Lodged 03 April
> Moitrai 190 Lodged 08 April
> Yenigalla 190 Lodged 19 April
> JagdeepJohal 190 Lodged 22 April
> Hopefulhope 190 lodged 24 April
> Sid.sami 190 lodged 06 May
> aus_190 190 Lodged 16 May
> The_Boss 190 Lodged 20 May
> Optimus_Prime 190 Lodged 21 May
> SL76 190 lodged 26 May
> immigbird 190 Lodged 06 June
> Eugene 190 Lodged
> Neha Nagpal 190 Lodged
> Amit 190 Lodged 03 July
> garry2684 190 Lodged 03 July
> Shamsher 190 Lodged
> Vaibhav 190 Lodged
> blue bird 190 Lodged 16 July


Hey blue bird, good to see you and all other ACT members
Which state sponsorship do you have ? Last I heard from you, your ACT sponsorship was rejected due to your agents fault,
Really happy to see all of you!
Regards,


----------



## Samtrevour

Good morning friends... Another day... All the best...


----------



## pyramid

Samtrevour said:


> Good morning friends... Another day... All the best...


Sam, i love your post everyday. Everyday i come to office and login to expatforum and see your post.....You are +ve and spreading good vibes. Good luck...


----------



## TheExpatriate

26 minutes into the day ....... Oh God .......please drench all those good people in the rain of grants


----------



## Samtrevour

pyramid said:


> Sam, i love your post everyday. Everyday i come to office and login to expatforum and see your post.....You are +ve and spreading good vibes. Good luck...


Thank you mate.. Hope everyone in this forum get grants asap 😀


----------



## amen

MTR1986 said:


> Another frustrating day......Hate this waiting game...Don't understand, why did they inquire at my office on 01 June 14 if they are gonna put me waiting for so long..


You are the second person, i have seen on this forum, who has experienced a verification call to the employer. Are there any others who have gone thru the same. 
Just trying to figure out what it means and what is their pattern.


----------



## Garry2684

TheExpatriate said:


> 26 minutes into the day ....... Oh God .......please drench all those good people in the rain of grants


Hi TheExpatriate,

What exactly is this employer verification call? Do you know why did they do it? Any missing docs or something?

Thanks,


----------



## 'HM'

hey LOVETOSMACK, did u receive the same mail like i did yesterday??? ws there a CO mentioned in the signature???

mail says-
"your file is yet to be allocated, u'll be informed whn a CO is allocated fr it.

RB
case officer
gsm adelaide"

i sent the mail to [email protected]


----------



## 'HM'

no, nothin like this happened


----------



## tipzstamatic

'HM' said:


> hey LOVETOSMACK, did u receive the same mail like i did yesterday??? ws there a CO mentioned in the signature???
> 
> mail says-
> "your file is yet to be allocated, u'll be informed whn a CO is allocated fr it.
> 
> RB
> case officer
> gsm adelaide"
> 
> i sent the mail to [email protected]


i thought they dont usually respond to status enquiry - from the auto reply from their gsm mailbox? what did you inquire about? strange that from your timeline its been over 3 months yet still no CO?


----------



## 'HM'

tipzstamatic said:


> i thought they dont usually respond to status enquiry - from the auto reply from their gsm mailbox? what did you inquire about? strange that from your timeline its been over 3 months yet still no CO?


i asked about the basic status update of the application... didnt get an auto reply, thats y i'm a little skeptical bout a CO responding to a status update.


----------



## Virginia312

'HM' said:


> hey LOVETOSMACK, did u receive the same mail like i did yesterday??? ws there a CO mentioned in the signature???
> 
> mail says-
> "your file is yet to be allocated, u'll be informed whn a CO is allocated fr it.
> 
> RB
> case officer
> gsm adelaide"
> 
> i sent the mail to gsm.allocated
> 
> Hi MAte,you mean as soon as you sent email to gsm and ask for you application status,then you receive you CO information?
> 
> BTW,you just send the EMAIL TO gsm.allocated, in stead of gsm.adelaide right?


----------



## 'HM'

Virginia312 said:


> 'HM' said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey LOVETOSMACK, did u receive the same mail like i did yesterday??? ws there a CO mentioned in the signature???
> 
> mail says-
> "your file is yet to be allocated, u'll be informed whn a CO is allocated fr it.
> 
> RB
> case officer
> gsm adelaide"
> 
> i sent the mail to gsm.allocated
> 
> Hi MAte,you mean as soon as you sent email to gsm and ask for you application status,then you receive you CO information?
> 
> BTW,you just send the EMAIL TO gsm.allocated, in stead of gsm.adelaide right?
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know whether this is the CO or not cos my file is not allocated till now, so dont knw,
Click to expand...


----------



## jestin684

chiku2006 said:


> Hey Jestin
> 
> What's up buddy with your grant?? Did you call DIBP to find out what's happening? Your grant should have come by now.


Hey Chiku....I did call them up...response contact ur Co through the provided email......my agent & myself, did send an email to the co , no reply yet......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

Was waiting for this day like for almost 6 yrs......the long long long wait has come to an end by GODS grace.....guys finally visa granted.....so so so so so happpy......words cant describe the happiness....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## amen

jestin684 said:


> Was waiting for this day like for almost 6 yrs......the long long long wait has come to an end by GODS grace.....guys finally visa granted.....so so so so so happpy......words cant describe the happiness....
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Congratulations to u!!!


----------



## Santhosh.15

jestin684 said:


> Was waiting for this day like for almost 6 yrs......the long long long wait has come to an end by GODS grace.....guys finally visa granted.....so so so so so happpy......words cant describe the happiness....
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Mate, Really happy for you. Words fail me when I try describe your patience.

In few years, You will look into these last six months and say, Its all worth it !!

You will have plenty of stories to tell your grandchildren.

Congrats and god bless you.

Santhosh


----------



## Virginia312

'HM' said:


> Virginia312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know whether this is the CO or not cos my file is not allocated till now, so dont knw,
> 
> 
> 
> So.....it looks like a official automatic answer,don't worry,I believe you can get direct grant soon
Click to expand...


----------



## jestin684

amen said:


> Congratulations to u!!!


Thanks amen......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## MTR1986

jestin684 said:


> Was waiting for this day like for almost 6 yrs......the long long long wait has come to an end by GODS grace.....guys finally visa granted.....so so so so so happpy......words cant describe the happiness....
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Hey Jestin, Congrats a bunch!! Enjoy this divine happiness mate and wish you all the best with you life in Oz ahead. Please put us in your prayer as well.


----------



## jestin684

Santhosh.15 said:


> Mate, Really happy for you. Words fail me when I try describe your patience.
> 
> In few years, You will look into these last six months and say, Its all worth it !!
> 
> You will have plenty of stories to tell your grandchildren.
> 
> Congrats and god bless you.
> 
> Santhosh


Thanks mate.....lots & lots of stories to tell.....its been a long gruelling wait.....dont want to look back as the only thing I see is dark clouds......but now its clear and the sun is shining.......may u get urs soon as well.....GOD BLESS.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Tau$eef

jestin684 said:


> Was waiting for this day like for almost 6 yrs......the long long long wait has come to an end by GODS grace.....guys finally visa granted.....so so so so so happpy......words cant describe the happiness....
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Congrat Dude:laugh:


----------



## Samtrevour

jestin684 said:


> Was waiting for this day like for almost 6 yrs......the long long long wait has come to an end by GODS grace.....guys finally visa granted.....so so so so so happpy......words cant describe the happiness....
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Hi jestin.. Congratulations.. Have a fantastic life in ozzz .. Could you please be able to tell me that , after sending email did u get ur grant.. When did you send your mail to your CO. It helps us alot. Thank you

Congrats


----------



## chiku2006

jestin684 said:


> Was waiting for this day like for almost 6 yrs......the long long long wait has come to an end by GODS grace.....guys finally visa granted.....so so so so so happpy......words cant describe the happiness....
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Oh wow awesome news, I am so happy for you buddy.

When are you planning your move to Adelaide? I will be moving soon as well.. stay in touch. . Share your contact information on PM.


----------



## moitrai

jestin684 said:


> Was waiting for this day like for almost 6 yrs......the long long long wait has come to an end by GODS grace.....guys finally visa granted.....so so so so so happpy......words cant describe the happiness....
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Congrats Jestin.. :cheer2:

I read your story and really praise your patience and the consistent effort you have put to reach your ultimate goal to achieve PR in Aus..Was checking every day to see whether you got the grant. Finally the fight :fencing: , the struggle, the pain of waiting is over. Really happy for you. :amen:
Plz pray for us......


----------



## Marshal

jestin684 said:


> was waiting for this day like for almost 6 yrs......the long long long wait has come to an end by gods grace.....guys finally visa granted.....so so so so so happpy......words cant describe the happiness....
> 
> Ss (sa)-28/01/2014, invt-28/01/2014, visa app-30/01/2014, co-20/03/2014 adelaide t2 lc, doc req-09/04/2014, doc sent-11/04/2014, status enquiry-22/04/2014, delay email-23/04/2014, grant-??? Sent from my gt-n8000 using expat forum


a big congratulations to you jestin. 

Best regards


----------



## jestin684

Tau$eef said:


> Congrat Dude:laugh:


Thanks Tau$eef.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

Samtrevour said:


> Hi jestin.. Congratulations.. Have a fantastic life in ozzz .. Could you please be able to tell me that , after sending email did u get ur grant.. When did you send your mail to your CO. It helps us alot. Thank you
> 
> Congrats


Thanks mate....yes I did sent an email to my CO on the 14th of july.....I strongly recommend to send an email to CO if u have passed the 3 month period after lodging ur application.....it is exactly 6 months today for me from the date of visa application.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

chiku2006 said:


> Oh wow awesome news, I am so happy for you buddy.
> 
> When are you planning your move to Adelaide? I will be moving soon as well.. stay in touch. . Share your contact information on PM.


Hey Chiku, thanks mate...thanks for ur support....havent planned yet.....but will let u know soon.....I am so happy man...,.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

moitrai said:


> Congrats Jestin.. :cheer2:
> 
> I read your story and really praise your patience and the consistent effort you have put to reach your ultimate goal to achieve PR in Aus..Was checking every day to see whether you got the grant. Finally the fight :fencing: , the struggle, the pain of waiting is over. Really happy for you. :amen:
> Plz pray for us......


Thanks moitrai......will surely pray.........yes the visa struggle is over.....job half done.....still a long way to go.....my battery was low till early morning...now its fully charged.......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

Marshal said:


> a big congratulations to you jestin.
> 
> Best regards


Thanks Marshal......thanks for all the support.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## chiku2006

jestin684 said:


> Hey Chiku, thanks mate...thanks for ur support....havent planned yet.....but will let u know soon.....I am so happy man...,.
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Great buddy!!

Please do share your contact information.


----------



## lovetosmack

'HM' said:


> hey LOVETOSMACK, did u receive the same mail like i did yesterday??? ws there a CO mentioned in the signature???
> 
> mail says-
> "your file is yet to be allocated, u'll be informed whn a CO is allocated fr it.
> 
> RB
> case officer
> gsm adelaide"
> 
> i sent the mail to [email protected]


Yes. I sent an email on 6th July to gsm.adelaide and got auto reply immediately. After a week a case office responded saying that my application is assigned to a team but is yet to be assigned to a case officer. It's not an auto response I got after a week. Case officer who responded was from team 2 but when I called the rep told that my case was assigned to team 4. All the teams are working together.


----------



## mamunvega

jestin684 said:


> Was waiting for this day like for almost 6 yrs......the long long long wait has come to an end by GODS grace.....guys finally visa granted.....so so so so so happpy......words cant describe the happiness....
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


a big Hug and CONGRATULATIONS on your GRANT, Mate !!! Only you can tell how much pain we are going through now...!!! Don't leave the forum to guide us and pray for me too...:loco: :loco: :nod::hat:


----------



## 'HM'

what code is applied before the number 131881, if im callin from india... plz urgent


----------



## mamunvega

@@ Lovestosmack....... when I called the rep told that my case was assigned to team 4. All the teams are working together.[/QUOTE]

as per your quote//

So when did you call the REP...??? are you sure that your case is now being processed, because I called on 13th July after watching the WC final..the lady told me they put my file to T32 but a CO is not allocated yet !! Do you think I should email or call them ??


----------



## 'HM'

'hm' said:


> what code is applied before the number 131881, if im callin from india... Plz urgent


plz reply guys... Its urgent


----------



## chiku2006

'HM' said:


> what code is applied before the number 131881, if im callin from india... plz urgent


This number is for local users. Hence, you won't get through.

If you are calling from India then try this 00611300364613


----------



## sunnyboi

jestin684 said:


> Was waiting for this day like for almost 6 yrs......the long long long wait has come to an end by GODS grace.....guys finally visa granted.....so so so so so happpy......words cant describe the happiness....
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Great news to hear first thing in the morning! Congratulations Jestin. Really happy for you! All the very best for your Oz life!


----------



## 'HM'

i called n they picked up in half a minute, strangely, bt i got the same crap that they hv a backlog n its takin time n my case still waitin to be allocated, bt wud be allocated soon, asked me to wait, no timeframe provided...


----------



## 'HM'

i called n they picked up in half a minute, strangely, bt i got the same crap that they hv a backlog n its takin time n my case still waitin to be allocated, bt wud be allocated soon, asked me to wait, no timeframe provided...


----------



## chiku2006

'HM' said:


> i called n they picked up in half a minute, strangely, bt i got the same crap that they hv a backlog n its takin time n my case still waitin to be allocated, bt wud be allocated soon, asked me to wait, no timeframe provided...


I think you should wait for a few weeks and take it easy... calling them multiple times will not help. They might be logging this information into your account (you never know). I know it is a very frustrating period as I have been through it as well but you have to be patient. I know its easier said than done but you cant do much about it buddy!


----------



## Tau$eef

'HM' said:


> i called n they picked up in half a minute, strangely, bt i got the same crap that they hv a backlog n its takin time n my case still waitin to be allocated, bt wud be allocated soon, asked me to wait, no timeframe provided...


Did they ask your TRN or passport no?


----------



## 'HM'

Tau$eef said:


> Did they ask your TRN or passport no?


ya asked name, dob, trn, date, email id n all


----------



## Tau$eef

chiku2006 said:


> I think you should wait for a few weeks and take it easy... calling them multiple times will not help. They might be logging this information into your account (you never know). I know it is a very frustrating period as I have been through it as well but you have to be patient. I know its easier said than done but you cant do much about it buddy!


will it create a problem if they identify someone as a FREQUENT CALLER :wacko:


----------



## ausplanery

Would you share us the whole process and the lead time from the time of invitation to CO assigned?


----------



## 'HM'

Tau$eef said:


> will it create a problem if they identify someone as a FREQUENT CALLER :wacko:


i'll tell u wat happened... during the NSW SS time, i called them so frequently after few few days that one day a lady recognized me and literally asked me that i'm calling her so frequently that she has remembered my phone number and name, n i got so scared n just hung up, i ws so afraid that now i lost it,,, n seriously, she ws not happy bout it, bt thank God i received the NSW SS...


----------



## jestin684

mamunvega said:


> a big Hug and CONGRATULATIONS on your GRANT, Mate !!! Only you can tell how much pain we are going through now...!!! Don't leave the forum to guide us and pray for me too...:loco: :loco: :nod::hat:


Thanks mamunvega....yep I know....pain.....yep I will not leave the forum...will be the around....and offcourse will pray for u and the rest for quick grants......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

sunnyboi said:


> Great news to hear first thing in the morning! Congratulations Jestin. Really happy for you! All the very best for your Oz life!


Thanks sunnyboi.......hope to see u getting ur grant soon.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## TheExpatriate

amen said:


> You are the second person, i have seen on this forum, who has experienced a verification call to the employer. Are there any others who have gone thru the same.
> Just trying to figure out what it means and what is their pattern.





Garry2684 said:


> Hi TheExpatriate,
> 
> What exactly is this employer verification call? Do you know why did they do it? Any missing docs or something?
> 
> Thanks,



To answer your queries, employer verification has nothing to do with missing docs. Apparently it's an audit thing they have to carry out at random to a few people ...... 

It means they need to cross check your references with your employers. For me, I got a call from the Australian embassy back home to verify two of my ex-employers in my home country. They asked me for many details, then asked me for contacts since my employers were hard to get through to ..... 

They called employers, emailed them copies of my letters of reference, verified, and got the feedback email sent back to the embassy .....


----------



## Tau$eef

TheExpatriate said:


> To answer your queries, employer verification has nothing to do with missing docs. Apparently it's an audit thing they have to carry out at random to a few people ......
> 
> It means they need to cross check your references with your employers. For me, I got a call from the Australian embassy back home to verify two of my ex-employers in my home country. They asked me for many details, then asked me for contacts since my employers were hard to get through to .....
> 
> They called employers, emailed them copies of my letters of reference, verified, and got the feedback email sent back to the embassy .....


Did you claim points for employment?


----------



## Huss81

Visa Granted..... 
__________________
IELTS - 01/06/13 | CPA Assessment 132211 (Finance Manager) - 11/10/13 | EOI : 14/01/2014 |NT SS for 190 - 07/03/2014 | Invite received for 489 14/03/2014 | Visa Lodge: 23/03/2014 | Meds: 08/04/2014 | Indian PCC: 05/04/2014 | Saudi PCC: 25/04/2014 | UAE PCC: 29/04/2014 | CO : 02/07/2014 (Team 23, Adelaide)| GRANT : 17th July 2014


----------



## Tau$eef

'HM' said:


> i'll tell u wat happened... during the NSW SS time, i called them so frequently after few few days that one day a lady recognized me and literally asked me that i'm calling her so frequently that she has remembered my phone number and name, n i got so scared n just hung up, i ws so afraid that now i lost it,,, n seriously, she ws not happy bout it, bt thank God i received the NSW SS...


Dont worry employees in charge of receiving calls are not the ones deciding your case....so it does not affect your visa outcome if you make them pissed.


----------



## Tau$eef

Huss81 said:


> Visa Granted.....
> __________________
> IELTS - 01/06/13 | CPA Assessment 132211 (Finance Manager) - 11/10/13 | EOI : 14/01/2014 |NT SS for 190 - 07/03/2014 | Invite received for 489 14/03/2014 | Visa Lodge: 23/03/2014 | Meds: 08/04/2014 | Indian PCC: 05/04/2014 | Saudi PCC: 25/04/2014 | UAE PCC: 29/04/2014 | CO : 02/07/2014 (Team 23, Adelaide)| GRANT : 17th July 2014


Congratulation :whoo:


----------



## lovetosmack

sajandeep said:


> in 190 forum someone mentioned a 10 april grant u guys knw abt it?


Of course there have been April grants.kharelshishir & ahmedkhoja are 1 & 2 April applicants respectively.


----------



## Surfer127

Congratualtion Huss81 and Theexpatriate !

Its my day 1.  and will surely seek help from you people. Thx


----------



## lovetosmack

mamunvega said:


> @@ Lovestosmack....... when I called the rep told that my case was assigned to team 4. All the teams are working together.
> 
> as per your quote//
> 
> So when did you call the REP...??? are you sure that your case is now being processed, because I called on 13th July after watching the WC final..the lady told me they put my file to T32 but a CO is not allocated yet !! Do you think I should email or call them ??


Like I've been saying our cases have been assigned to pre-processing teams, They are yet to put our files to a Case Officer. The only thing we can do is sit tight and wait it out. Nothing else can be done. I'll call them after two weeks.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Tau$eef said:


> Did you claim points for employment?


Yes


----------



## Blue Bird

sid.sami said:


> Hey blue bird, good to see you and all other ACT members
> Which state sponsorship do you have ? Last I heard from you, your ACT sponsorship was rejected due to your agents fault,
> Really happy to see all of you!
> Regards,


Thanks Sid.Sami,
This time I have applied for South Australia and get invitation within 10 Days.

Now I am in the list of 190 visa subclass following you guys.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Matiko

jestin684 said:


> Was waiting for this day like for almost 6 yrs......the long long long wait has come to an end by GODS grace.....guys finally visa granted.....so so so so so happpy......words cant describe the happiness....
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Congratulations Jestin!!! Was checking everyday to hear this news of your grant. God is great! Wish you a great life ahead in OZ land my friend! Party time! Very happy for you!:whoo:


----------



## UTS

I woke up with a long awaited good news..... Hurryyyy I got my golden email today.
Visa Granted, Sydney Here I come.


----------



## Blue Bird

UTS said:


> I woke up with a long awaited good news..... Hurryyyy I got my golden email today.
> Visa Granted, Sydney Here I come.


Congrats


----------



## Blue Bird

Huss81 said:


> Visa Granted.....
> __________________
> IELTS - 01/06/13 | CPA Assessment 132211 (Finance Manager) - 11/10/13 | EOI : 14/01/2014 |NT SS for 190 - 07/03/2014 | Invite received for 489 14/03/2014 | Visa Lodge: 23/03/2014 | Meds: 08/04/2014 | Indian PCC: 05/04/2014 | Saudi PCC: 25/04/2014 | UAE PCC: 29/04/2014 | CO : 02/07/2014 (Team 23, Adelaide)| GRANT : 17th July 2014


Congrats


----------



## lovetosmack

UTS said:


> I woke up with a long awaited good news..... Hurryyyy I got my golden email today.
> Visa Granted, Sydney Here I come.


Yours was the only record in the tracker sheet showing white. Glad you made it to green.


----------



## lovetosmack

They are still processing January, Feb, Mar 2014 applicants. All 4 grants today are from these months.


----------



## immigbird

Congratulations jestin and TheExpatriate you were both very helpful to everyone of us. God bless your steps in Australia buddies


----------



## mamunvega

lovetosmack said:


> Yours was the only record in the tracker sheet showing white. Glad you made it to green.


are you sure, this tracker sheet is updated?? :rapture:


----------



## Hmenon

UTS said:


> I woke up with a long awaited good news..... Hurryyyy I got my golden email today.
> Visa Granted, Sydney Here I come.


Congratulations brother...


----------



## sk2014

lovetosmack said:


> They are still processing January, Feb, Mar 2014 applicants. All 4 grants today are from these months.


There are around 40 people remaining from Jan to March.


----------



## UTS

Thanks everyone, This forum has been a big support whenever I was low. I urge all those who are waiting long to email CO. I did same and received grant letter from a differnt CO.


----------



## Marshal

chiku2006 said:


> I am surprised, send him / her an email with your PCC's (make sure attachments size is not more than 5 mb) and tell him / her politely that your son is only 10 years old. Hence, your country will not be able to issue a PCC for a minor.
> 
> BTW, which country are you from?


I reckon this is because Egypt is considered as a potentially very high risk/unstable country. 

Although minor in this case, DIBP takes national security very seriously and one of its top priority.


----------



## hopefulhope

sk2014 said:


> There are around 40 people remaining from Jan to March.


40 people known to us... not sure how many outside this forum...


----------



## immigbird

I wonder when would the DIBP start to process April applicants !


----------



## Hunter85

immigbird said:


> I wonder when would the DIBP start to process April applicants !


When we hear the first word from our grand sons or grand daughters month


----------



## hopefulhope

gone another day!! :-( :-(


----------



## Me86

Tau$eef said:


> will it create a problem if they identify someone as a FREQUENT CALLER :wacko:


They tag our calls and record the quesions you ask and the answers they give you. It happened to me. I called them on a Friday and on a Monday and te person on the phone read what was written in my file and told me exactly what i had asked and what they had answered... people who call need to be careful and must chose their moments well...


----------



## TheExpatriate

Marshal said:


> I reckon this is because Egypt is considered as a potentially very high risk/unstable country.
> 
> Although minor in this case, DIBP takes national security very seriously and one of its top priority.


Not true. I am Egyptian, I have children, and I NEITHER had to go through ESC NOR had to provide PCCs for children. This is for sure a glitch or a human error to ask for a PCC from a minor. After all, what can a 10 year old do ??


----------



## TheExpatriate

Me86 said:


> They tag our calls and record the quesions you ask and the answers they give you. It happened to me. I called them on a Friday and on a Monday and te person on the phone read what was written in my file and told me exactly what i had asked and what they had answered... people who call need to be careful and must chose their moments well...


My advice, best time is to call when it's 10 to 10:30 Australian time. This is early in the day, but not too early (they had their coffees, gossiped a bit, logged on to their PCs, cleared a few emails ....etc.)


----------



## mamunvega

Shukhar Alham-DulilaAllah !! I got my GRANT Today !! Good news arrived just half an hour back !!

Feeling So grateful to the Almighty and peace within myself, I can't Express !!

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally, I made it !!


:whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: 

eace: eace: eace: eace: eace: 

:drum: :drum: :drum: :drum: :drum: 

:lalala: :lalala: :lalala: :lalala: :lalala: 

:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## olways

mamunvega said:


> Shukhar Alham-DulilaAllah !! I got my GRANT Today !! Good news arrived just half an hour back !!
> 
> Feeling So grateful to almighty and peace within myself, I can't Express !!
> 
> YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally, I made it !!
> 
> :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:
> 
> eace: eace: eace: eace: eace:
> 
> :drum: :drum: :drum: :drum: :drum:
> 
> :lalala: :lalala: :lalala: :lalala: :lalala:
> 
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


Congrats buddy!


----------



## amen

mamunvega said:


> Shukhar Alham-DulilaAllah !! I got my GRANT Today !! Good news arrived just half an hour back !!
> 
> Feeling So grateful to almighty and peace within myself, I can't Express !!
> 
> YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally, I made it !!
> 
> 
> :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:
> 
> eace: eace: eace: eace: eace:
> 
> :drum: :drum: :drum: :drum: :drum:
> 
> :lalala: :lalala: :lalala: :lalala: :lalala:
> 
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


GREAT!!! congratulations!!! 
makes me really excited now. I lodged a day later.


----------



## Tau$eef

mamunvega said:


> Shukhar Alham-DulilaAllah !! I got my GRANT Today !! Good news arrived just half an hour back !!
> 
> Feeling So grateful to almighty and peace within myself, I can't Express !!
> 
> YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally, I made it !!
> 
> 
> :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:
> 
> eace: eace: eace: eace: eace:
> 
> :drum: :drum: :drum: :drum: :drum:
> :


CONGRAT DUDE>>>ITS TIME FOR YOU TO RUN NAKED ON STREET :flame::flame::flame::flame:


----------



## omer haroon

is there anyone who recently got a grant from team 33 brisbane? also, does anyone have any contact number/ email id of this team?


----------



## mamunvega

Tau$eef said:


> CONGRAT DUDE>>>ITS TIME FOR YOU TO RUN NAKED ON STREET :flame::flame::flame::flame:


@@ Tau$eef, buddy waiting for your Grant ...so we will enjoy a party together !! and throw a big one to these forum members...thank you all for helping and keeping me calm during the waiting period !! salute to some awesome dedicated members, I don't wanna mention names,as i would surely miss some people...but I want to say, keep your patience uptight and you would see this happy moment too !!


----------



## McJim

mamunvega said:


> Shukhar Alham-DulilaAllah !! I got my GRANT Today !! Good news arrived just half an hour back !!


Congratulation, mate! well done


----------



## Hmenon

mamunvega said:


> Shukhar Alham-DulilaAllah !! I got my GRANT Today !! Good news arrived just half an hour back !!
> 
> Feeling So grateful to the Almighty and peace within myself, I can't Express !!
> 
> YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally, I made it !!
> 
> 
> :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:
> 
> eace: eace: eace: eace: eace:
> 
> :drum: :drum: :drum: :drum: :drum:
> 
> :lalala: :lalala: :lalala: :lalala: :lalala:
> 
> Congratulations.... the day is not over yet..


----------



## Huss81

I think it does not make any difference with the sub-class of the visa... as it is 489 and 190 are on the same priority list.... as I can see, the people who had applied alongside me are getting their visas now....

I was a follower of this thread (even if it was for 190 and I had applied for 489).... and I learnt a lot of tricks.... I would have never called DIBP but reading the experiences here I called them... .. I also emailed them on the generic email id.... and within two days I was granted the visa.....

I want to take this opportunity to all the active forum members who give their inputs which in turn helps others... I spent a lot of money on an agent, and in hindsight, I could have avoided it if I had known of this forum earlier.. .nevertheless, lesson learnt 

Thank you once again... and ALL THE VERY BEST to all those who have been patiently waiting.....


----------



## jerrychen

mamunvega said:


> Shukhar Alham-DulilaAllah !! I got my GRANT Today !! Good news arrived just half an hour back !!
> 
> Feeling So grateful to the Almighty and peace within myself, I can't Express !!
> 
> YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally, I made it !!
> 
> 
> :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:
> 
> eace: eace: eace: eace: eace:
> 
> :drum: :drum: :drum: :drum: :drum:
> 
> :lalala: :lalala: :lalala: :lalala: :lalala:
> 
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:




wow， we were allocated to the same team6 on the same day, 15th right? and you got the grant today, two days later? thats awesome man! well done


----------



## dazorba

mamunvega said:


> @@ Tau$eef, buddy waiting for your Grant ...so we will enjoy a party together !! and throw a big one to these forum members...thank you all for helping and keeping me calm during the waiting period !! salute to some awesome dedicated members, I don't wanna mention names,as i would surely miss some people...but I want to say, keep your patience uptight and you would see this happy moment too !!


same day as you but haven't heard anything yet


----------



## jestin684

Huss81 said:


> Visa Granted.....
> __________________
> IELTS - 01/06/13 | CPA Assessment 132211 (Finance Manager) - 11/10/13 | EOI : 14/01/2014 |NT SS for 190 - 07/03/2014 | Invite received for 489 14/03/2014 | Visa Lodge: 23/03/2014 | Meds: 08/04/2014 | Indian PCC: 05/04/2014 | Saudi PCC: 25/04/2014 | UAE PCC: 29/04/2014 | CO : 02/07/2014 (Team 23, Adelaide)| GRANT : 17th July 2014


Congrats mate.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

Matiko said:


> Congratulations Jestin!!! Was checking everyday to hear this news of your grant. God is great! Wish you a great life ahead in OZ land my friend! Party time! Very happy for you!:whoo:


Thanks Matiko......thanks for ur support.......yeah GOD is great......I was almost on the verge of drowning.....out of danger zone now.....so happy....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

UTS said:


> I woke up with a long awaited good news..... Hurryyyy I got my golden email today.
> Visa Granted, Sydney Here I come.


Congrats mate.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

immigbird said:


> Congratulations jestin and TheExpatriate you were both very helpful to everyone of us. God bless your steps in Australia buddies


Thanks mate.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

mamunvega said:


> Shukhar Alham-DulilaAllah !! I got my GRANT Today !! Good news arrived just half an hour back !!
> 
> Feeling So grateful to the Almighty and peace within myself, I can't Express !!
> 
> YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally, I made it !!
> 
> :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:
> 
> eace: eace: eace: eace: eace:
> 
> :drum: :drum: :drum: :drum: :drum:
> 
> :lalala: :lalala: :lalala: :lalala: :lalala:
> 
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


Wow.....great news.......Wishing u a happy life in oz......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Tomahawk

I am from Pakistan but in Working as expat in UAE . My timelines are
263111; WA invite: Dec 2013 ; Application submitted: Jan 14. CO assigned (Team 33 Brisbane) Apr 8 Extra Documents uploaded Grant: July 17


----------



## Samtrevour

Another disappointed day &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## Samtrevour

Tomahawk said:


> I am from Pakistan but in Working as expat in UAE . My timelines are
> 263111; WA invite: Dec 2013 ; Application submitted: Jan 14. CO assigned (Team 33 Brisbane) Apr 8 Extra Documents uploaded Grant: July 17


Congrats


----------



## MTR1986

mamunvega said:


> Shukhar Alham-DulilaAllah !! I got my GRANT Today !! Good news arrived just half an hour back !!
> 
> Feeling So grateful to the Almighty and peace within myself, I can't Express !!
> 
> YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally, I made it !!
> 
> 
> :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:
> 
> eace: eace: eace: eace: eace:
> 
> :drum: :drum: :drum: :drum: :drum:
> 
> :lalala: :lalala: :lalala: :lalala: :lalala:
> 
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


Congratulationsss Mate. Wish you a happy and prosperous life in Oz land. Glad to see that March applicants are being cleared. Waiting for my turn now. Please do pray for me my friend.


----------



## chiku2006

TheExpatriate said:


> Not true. I am Egyptian, I have children, and I NEITHER had to go through ESC NOR had to provide PCCs for children. This is for sure a glitch or a human error to ask for a PCC from a minor. After all, what can a 10 year old do ??


Completely agree with you !!


----------



## chiku2006

amen said:


> GREAT!!! congratulations!!!
> makes me really excited now. I lodged a day later.


Tomorrow is your day buddy !


----------



## nownow

I was a located to adelaide team 6.
I sent the required documents after uploaded to my immi acount to [email protected] and [email protected]. 
is it correct?
Do I need to send to any email elsa?


----------



## crameshwari

lovetosmack said:


> Yours was the only record in the tracker sheet showing white. Glad you made it to green.


Please let me know where we have this tracker sheet. i want to update my details..


----------



## Hunter85

You can find it in my signature



crameshwari said:


> Please let me know where we have this tracker sheet. i want to update my details..


----------



## Hunter85

Can you share your time line or put them in the tracking sheet? (the link is in my signature)




nownow said:


> I was a located to adelaide team 6.
> I sent the required documents after uploaded to my immi acount to [email protected] and [email protected].
> is it correct?
> Do I need to send to any email elsa?


----------



## shetu ahmed

mamunvega said:


> Shukhar Alham-DulilaAllah !! I got my GRANT Today !! Good news arrived just half an hour back !!
> 
> Feeling So grateful to the Almighty and peace within myself, I can't Express !!
> 
> YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally, I made it !!
> 
> 
> :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:
> 
> eace: eace: eace: eace: eace:
> 
> :drum: :drum: :drum: :drum: :drum:
> 
> :lalala: :lalala: :lalala: :lalala: :lalala:
> 
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


many many congratulations.....:amen:


----------



## Nishant Dundas

nownow said:


> I was a located to adelaide team 6.
> I sent the required documents after uploaded to my immi acount to [email protected] and [email protected].
> is it correct?
> Do I need to send to any email elsa?


None.
Have a coffee and just wait for the grant!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Yenigalla

Congratulations to all who received their Grant. Have a Grt life ahead!


----------



## sammmy

Congrats guys....


----------



## rajfirst

I'm moving to Melbourne by this month end. Looking for accommodation now.

Any one travelling on the same time?

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Congratulations to all who got their grants today. Great to see you guys happy and excited. Gives others waiting for their grants an inspiration and something to look forward to.

For me yet another day has passed I sent an email yesterday and my agent sent the co an email today. Nothing seems to be working for me. Huhhhh


----------



## Can14

Hi I am trying to call DIBP ON +61 131881 to inquire about my seat ails using skype (have an unlimited plan) however it give the error u need skype credit to make this call 

Is there some other number I need to call or is it something else 

Please help


----------



## nicksta21

Can14 said:


> Hi I am trying to call DIBP ON +61 131881 to inquire about my seat ails using skype (have an unlimited plan) however it give the error u need skype credit to make this call
> 
> Is there some other number I need to call or is it something else
> 
> Please help


your unlimited plan does not support 131 numbers...they are considered special service numbers...so you will need to buy regular credit PAYG


----------



## nicksta21

Hey all

So finally received my grant ))))))) Thanks to everyone on this forum to help me out...I mostly followed the discussion but it helped me a lot, answered a lot of my questions.

Visa applied on 22 January 2014,

assigned to T8,

Grant received on 15th July 2014 SS SA (granted by T4, JN)

I would like to know from people who have received their grant regarding the accomodation process and if anyone is leaving for SA in couple of months and would like to stay in touch.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Samtrevour

nicksta21 said:


> Hey all
> 
> So finally received my grant ))))))) Thanks to everyone on this forum to help me out...I mostly followed the discussion but it helped me a lot, answered a lot of my questions.
> 
> Visa applied on 22 January 2014,
> 
> assigned to T8,
> 
> Grant received on 15th July 2014 SS SA (granted by T4, JN)
> 
> I would like to know from people who have received their grant regarding the accomodation process and if anyone is leaving for SA in couple of months and would like to stay in touch.
> 
> Thanks!!!!



Congratulations my dear friend.. When did ur caseofficer assigned? I am too with T8. What is ur caseofficer name with T8? Did you write amy mail to your CO? I am very much thankful if you would be able to answer my qns..


----------



## Samtrevour

nicksta21 said:


> Hey all
> 
> So finally received my grant ))))))) Thanks to everyone on this forum to help me out...I mostly followed the discussion but it helped me a lot, answered a lot of my questions.
> 
> Visa applied on 22 January 2014,
> 
> assigned to T8,
> 
> Grant received on 15th July 2014 SS SA (granted by T4, JN)
> 
> I would like to know from people who have received their grant regarding the accomodation process and if anyone is leaving for SA in couple of months and would like to stay in touch.
> 
> Thanks!!!!


Congratulations friend. When did caseofficer allocated to you? I am also assigned to t8.. What is the name of t8 CO? I am very much thankful .. If you would be able to answer my qns.. Thanks


----------



## mamunvega

nicksta21 said:


> Hey all
> 
> So finally received my grant ))))))) Thanks to everyone on this forum to help me out...I mostly followed the discussion but it helped me a lot, answered a lot of my questions.
> 
> Visa applied on 22 January 2014,
> 
> assigned to T8,
> 
> Grant received on 15th July 2014 SS SA (granted by T4, JN)
> 
> I would like to know from people who have received their grant regarding the accomodation process and if anyone is leaving for SA in couple of months and would like to stay in touch.
> 
> Thanks!!!!


Congrates Mate...time to celebrate !!! its GRANT MASTI TIME !!!


----------



## nicksta21

Samtrevour said:


> Congratulations my dear friend.. When did ur caseofficer assigned? I am too with T8. What is ur caseofficer name with T8? Did you write amy mail to your CO? I am very much thankful if you would be able to answer my qns..


Hi case officer was assigned on 3rd March, initials HG. Then received delay email on 28th March...then I emailed last week 10th July...and a week later received my grant from different CO, Team 4


----------



## nicksta21

mamunvega said:


> Congrates Mate...time to celebrate !!! its GRANT MASTI TIME !!!


Thank you and for you too, your timeline shows you received your grant today. CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## sunnyboi

Congrats to everyone who got their grants today!! Have a great life ahead in Oz!


----------



## Tau$eef

last working day of the week...hope it brings millions of good news for us.


----------



## nownow

As far you know, teams work on fridays same working hours from 830 to 430 ?


----------



## Can14

nicksta21 said:


> your unlimited plan does not support 131 numbers...they are considered special service numbers...so you will need to buy regular credit PAYG


Thanks nicksta21


----------



## amen

chiku2006 said:


> Tomorrow is your day buddy !


thanks a ton...:cheer2:


----------



## luckyduck12

*Brisbane team 33*

Hi People,

I just realised from our visa tracker sheet, most of the new grants in March are from Adelaide team, also the ones from Jan and Feb backlog.

Does anyone applied in March here receive grant from Brisbane team at all? 

Hope Brisbane team will start working at the same speed as Adelaide team soon :spider:


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Oh Lord let it be our day today. Please.


----------



## 'HM'

has some1 messed wth the visa tracker sheet?


----------



## saggy84

Hi everyone,

Just now i received the golden mail. Its a grant from team 33 after a long wait of 8 months. Its so pleasant for me,wife and son. I would pray for everyone. I lodged my visa on 15th Nov,13. Medical done and referred on 10yh Feb,14. Resubmitted medical on 25th April. Grant 18th July.


----------



## HarryAdd

Hmenon said:


> mamunvega said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shukhar Alham-DulilaAllah !! I got my GRANT Today !! Good news arrived just half an hour back !!
> 
> Feeling So grateful to the Almighty and peace within myself, I can't Express !!
> 
> YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally, I made it !!
> 
> 
> :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:
> 
> eace: eace: eace: eace: eace:
> 
> :drum: :drum: :drum: :drum: :drum:
> 
> :lalala: :lalala: :lalala: :lalala: :lalala:
> 
> Congratulations.... the day is not over yet..
> 
> 
> 
> wow.... great news so finally your patience paid back... congrats mate
Click to expand...


----------



## Tau$eef

saggy84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just now i received the golden mail. Its a grant from team 33 after a long wait of 8 months. Its so pleasant for me,wife and son. I would pray for everyone. I lodged my visa on 15th Nov,13. Medical done and referred on 10yh Feb,14. Resubmitted medical on 25th April. Grant 18th July.


Congrat dude


----------



## MTR1986

It was rather a disappointing week. Hope something good will happen next week. 

It feels really good to see people getting grants, some people even after lodging me but somewhere a pain is also felt that my application is not being touched yet. May be, the batch in which my file exists has been kept aside and yet to be handed over to any processing team. 

However, there is nothing we can do but wait. Let's keep our hopes high and wait few more weeks. In Sha Allah something good will definitely happen soon. I wish all the grantees a splendid life ahead.


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

MTR1986 said:


> It was rather a disappointing week. Hope something good will happen next week.
> 
> It feels really good to see people getting grants, some people even after lodging me but somewhere a pain is also felt that my application is not being touched yet. May be, the batch in which my file exists has been kept aside and yet to be handed over to any processing team.
> 
> However, there is nothing we can do but wait. Let's keep our hopes high and wait few more weeks. In Sha Allah something good will definitely happen soon. I wish all the grantees a splendid life ahead.


Dude I am in the same boat waiting waiting & waiting. Seems my file has gone somewhere chilling. ... U had employer verification, nothing that sort with me. God knows whn our turn will come.


----------



## dazorba

Just received my grant letter guys:

visa lodged: 24 March 2014
Grant: 18/07/2014
Direct Grant

All the best to each and everyone waiting!


----------



## amen

dazorba said:


> Just received my grant letter guys:
> 
> visa lodged: 24 March 2014
> Grant: 18/07/2014
> Direct Grant
> 
> All the best to each and everyone waiting!


congratulations!!! feeling Jealous too


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

dazorba said:


> Just received my grant letter guys:
> 
> visa lodged: 24 March 2014
> Grant: 18/07/2014
> Direct Grant
> 
> All the best to each and everyone waiting!


Direct Grant Is Double Pleasure. .... Congrats. ...


----------



## Tau$eef

what happened to the spreadsheet? where is it?


----------



## sajandeep

*spreadsheet*



Tau$eef said:


> what happened to the spreadsheet? where is it?


its on lovetosmack's timeline and no body tampered it, it is infact intact and good, i think the best way if someone could save it seperately on a day to day basis, then its great even if some jerk tries to tamper, its well and safe


----------



## Blue Bird

dazorba said:


> Just received my grant letter guys:
> 
> visa lodged: 24 March 2014
> Grant: 18/07/2014
> Direct Grant
> 
> All the best to each and everyone waiting!


Congrats Dazorba,
Total time: 3 months and 24 Days


----------



## Tau$eef

I just heard Adelaide Teams are moving their office elsewhere.....it will slow down the visa process further............:frusty:


----------



## orcablue

Tau$eef said:


> I just heard Adelaide Teams are moving their office elsewhere.....it will slow down the visa process further............:frusty:


Thank goodness applications are all electronic nowdays. Otherwise ppls applications might go missing during the move :scared:


----------



## amen

Tau$eef said:


> I just heard Adelaide Teams are moving their office elsewhere.....it will slow down the visa process further............:frusty:


How did u find this out?


----------



## orcablue

hmmm...either people are not updating the 189 section of excel, or its a slowdown on 189 grants. Last grant given is around end June.


----------



## orcablue

amen said:


> How did u find this out?


On their(DIBP) FB page:

_"Our Adelaide office is moving and will be closed on 25 July 2014 for our move. We’ll be located at 70 Franklin Street and will open on Monday 28 July. Please check our website before visiting our office, as you may find the information you need online: www.immi.gov.au."_


----------



## Hunter85

any update?

I have nothing 

Today a 24 March applicant received his grant, there are couple of grants for 20ish March applicants. I wished I applied few days earlier


----------



## Tau$eef

amen said:


> How did u find this out?


A friend of mine told me


----------



## hopefulhope

yeah we all tend to think that way... i applied April 24th... i feel I should have done atleast in first week of april like you...


----------



## IndAussie

*Congratulations!*



dazorba said:


> Just received my grant letter guys:
> 
> visa lodged: 24 March 2014
> Grant: 18/07/2014
> Direct Grant
> 
> All the best to each and everyone waiting!


Congratulations Dazorba


----------



## IndAussie

*Spreadsheet available*



ausplanery said:


> Would you share us the whole process and the lead time from the time of invitation to CO assigned?


A spreadsheet is available on Lovestosmack's profile.


----------



## IndAussie

Congrats to everyone who got their grants!!


----------



## IndAussie

*Congratulations!*



shetu ahmed said:


> many many congratulations.....:amen:


Congrats!


----------



## chsekharbabu

dazorba said:


> Just received my grant letter guys:
> 
> visa lodged: 24 March 2014
> Grant: 18/07/2014
> Direct Grant
> 
> All the best to each and everyone waiting!




Congrats Dude and all the best for your bright future!!!


----------



## IndAussie

Data used from the spreadsheet shared on this forum.


----------



## Hunter85

Well I say you shouldnt worry at all,

If you have observed how the grants for March applicants were sent out, it was pretty random.

At the same day a 10th of March applicant and a 25th of march applicant were getting their grants so i guess they are taking in batches



hopefulhope said:


> yeah we all tend to think that way... i applied April 24th... i feel I should have done atleast in first week of april like you...


----------



## Alnaibii

Congratulations to all granted today. 
About the spreadsheet, some people apply filters, you just need to remove it.


----------



## omer haroon

*brisbane team 33*



luckyduck12 said:


> Hi People,
> 
> I just realised from our visa tracker sheet, most of the new grants in March are from Adelaide team, also the ones from Jan and Feb backlog.
> 
> Does anyone applied in March here receive grant from Brisbane team at all?
> 
> Hope Brisbane team will start working at the same speed as Adelaide team soon :spider:


hello dear.. we have been also told that our case was assigned to team 33. No contact from the team however, visa lodgement date is march 28.. anyone else from team 33 brisbane?? 
*does anyone know of email address to contact this team??*


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Yet another week....yet another day....yet another hour...another moment without the news....its so hard to keep your faith upto it when its so close yet so far. Good luck to all for the remainder of the day. Hope you all get your grants today.

For me...looking at every social promotion email on my mobile is killing me now. Keep the hopes alive by sending more grant news.


----------



## msohaibkhan

omer haroon said:


> hello dear.. we have been also told that our case was assigned to team 33. No contact from the team however, visa lodgement date is march 28.. anyone else from team 33 brisbane??
> *does anyone know of email address to contact this team??*


[email protected] is worth trying, though not sure




*


----------



## ausplanery

For the NSW SS 190, would you share the whole process including the approval timeframe from NSW Government? I am confused on the term - "Direct Grant" and "CO", what are they stand for? Many thanks~ :fingerscrossed:


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Yet another week....yet another day....yet another hour...another moment without the news....its so hard to keep your faith upto it when its so close yet so far. Good luck to all for the remainder of the day. Hope you all get your grants today.
> 
> For me...looking at every social promotion email on my mobile is killing me now. Keep the hopes alive by sending more grant news.


I can very well understand and relate to yr pain. As u can see I hv lodged b4 u. At times u feel to share this pain to yr friends and family, And what answer u get from them stay positive. It will come dnt worry. It feels great initially, but after the wait of more than four months u end up loosing all yr positive neurons. It's a short circuit. Really dnt know what to do nw. GOD plz do something, if at all you exist.


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

ausplanery said:


> For the NSW SS 190, would you share the whole process including the approval timeframe from NSW Government? I am confused on the term - "Direct Grant" and "CO", what are they stand for? Many thanks~ :fingerscrossed:


Nsw will open for nominations in mid of October now. CO stands for Case Officer (visa application) , Direct Grant means Lucky You.... Actually it means u get yr visa grant without any communication with yr CO, as all yr documents fulfill the visa grant requirements. Hope this helps.


----------



## ange76600

Hi guys,
Do someone here knows why, in our visa tracking sheet, there are so much inputs with "application date" in march and april and not so many in may and june?
Have a nice weekend mates
Ange


----------



## ausplanery

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> Nsw will open for nominations in mid of October now. CO stands for Case Officer (visa application) , Direct Grant means Lucky You.... Actually it means u get yr visa grant without any communication with yr CO, as all yr documents fulfill the visa grant requirements. Hope this helps.


Thanks for your quick reply, BHAVIN_CROWN  

It means that after the NSW SS Visa was granted, another 3 months to be waited for VISA granted from DIBP after the invitation was made by NSW SS. am I correct?Thanks~~


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

ausplanery said:


> Thanks for your quick reply, BHAVIN_CROWN
> 
> It means that after the NSW SS Visa was granted, another 3 months to be waited for VISA granted from DIBP after the invitation was made by NSW SS. am I correct?Thanks~~


Yes.... that way u r right . But about state sponsorship, Nsw will accept SS application in four round (quarterly) throughout the year starting from july 14 nw next round where they will accept SS application is on14th October. For documentation and requirements u visit Nsw migration site.


----------



## MTR1986

Dear all,

It's my pleasure to let you all know that I have just received my grant and I am not able to express the happiness I am having at this moment. 

I wish you all the best and hope all those are waiting for grants will receive it soon. 

Thanks to this forum for the support you have rendered till 10 minutes before. So glad to be a part of this forum my friends.


----------



## ausplanery

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> Yes.... that way u r right . But about state sponsorship, Nsw will accept SS application in four round (quarterly) throughout the year starting from july 14 nw next round where they will accept SS application is on14th October. For documentation and requirements u visit Nsw migration site.


Great! Thanks for your answer, BHAVIN_CROWN.


----------



## Tau$eef

MTR1986 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> It's my pleasure to let you all know that I have just received my grant and I am not able to express the happiness I am having at this moment.
> 
> I wish you all the best and hope all those are waiting for grants will receive it soon.
> 
> Thanks to this forum for the support you have rendered till 10 minutes before. So glad to be a part of this forum my friends.


CONGRATULATION..................:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

MTR1986 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> It's my pleasure to let you all know that I have just received my grant and I am not able to express the happiness I am having at this moment.
> 
> I wish you all the best and hope all those are waiting for grants will receive it soon.
> 
> Thanks to this forum for the support you have rendered till 10 minutes before. So glad to be a part of this forum my friends.


Congratulations mate..... Did you call or mail them for yr status inquiry?


----------



## immigbird

So happy for you MTR you were just disappointed minutes ago. Enjoy your new life. All seniors here your patience is inspiring of all us.


----------



## MTR1986

Tau$eef said:


> CONGRATULATION..................:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Thanks Tauseef. I wish you have your grant soon friend.


----------



## MTR1986

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> Congratulations mate..... Did you call or mail them for yr status inquiry?


Thanks Bhavin. No I didn't do call or email. But the thought of sending an email was there in my mind and I would have sent an email waiting for one more week.


----------



## MTR1986

immigbird said:


> So happy for you MTR you were just disappointed minutes ago. Enjoy your new life. All seniors here your patience is inspiring of all us.


Thank you very much immigbird. Yes I was really feeling down today. The news has revived me with a new life now.


----------



## tarus25

hi team members,

Got my grant 2 days back i am silent reader of this forum since last 3 mnts. Thanks guys for all your gayan which i taken from here.......(489 sub class)WA.......................


----------



## sid.sami

Blue Bird said:


> Thanks Sid.Sami,
> This time I have applied for South Australia and get invitation within 10 Days.
> 
> Now I am in the list of 190 visa subclass following you guys.:fingerscrossed:


oh wow! initially i wanted to go to SA but by the time i got my vetassess assessment my occupation was in 'low' demand.
Glad to see you here,
Regards,


----------



## praDe

Hi,

Finally the long wait is over. I got my grant today.   :cheer2::cheer2:

I called my CO last Tuesday to do a status check and first she apologized for the delay and said there has been a process change after July to do a 2nd review of the application. But she said it will get finalized before Friday and if not email them on next Monday. 

So as she said, I got the grant today. :cheer2::cheer2:

Thank you all for the support given. The forum is a great place to get information. Also I think this is a one big family.  How others members are happy when there is a grant to another and how members help each other in different ways is something I really cherish about this forum. 

Thanks again. I wish all of you who are waiting for grants to get them soon. 

Cheers!!!


----------



## Tau$eef

praDe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally the long wait is over. I got my grant today.   :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> I called my CO last Tuesday to do a status check and first she apologized for the delay and said there has been a process change after July to do a 2nd review of the application. But she said it will get finalized before Friday and if not email them on next Monday.
> 
> So as she said, I got the grant today. :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Thank you all for the support given. The forum is a great place to get information. Also I think this is a one big family.  How others members are happy when there is a grant to another and how members help each other in different ways is something I really cherish about this forum.
> 
> Thanks again. I wish all of you who are waiting for grants to get them soon.
> 
> Cheers!!!


Congrat :bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## mamunvega

MTR1986 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> It's my pleasure to let you all know that I have just received my grant and I am not able to express the happiness I am having at this moment.
> 
> I wish you all the best and hope all those are waiting for grants will receive it soon.
> 
> Thanks to this forum for the support you have rendered till 10 minutes before. So glad to be a part of this forum my friends.


CONGRATES Buddy !! What is your IED?? when u would move??? :lol:

:cheer2: :flypig: :flypig: :cheer2:


----------



## praDe

Tau$eef said:


> Congrat :bowl::bowl::bowl:


thank you Tau$eef


----------



## chiku2006

praDe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally the long wait is over. I got my grant today.   :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> I called my CO last Tuesday to do a status check and first she apologized for the delay and said there has been a process change after July to do a 2nd review of the application. But she said it will get finalized before Friday and if not email them on next Monday.
> 
> So as she said, I got the grant today. :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Thank you all for the support given. The forum is a great place to get information. Also I think this is a one big family.  How others members are happy when there is a grant to another and how members help each other in different ways is something I really cherish about this forum.
> 
> Thanks again. I wish all of you who are waiting for grants to get them soon.
> 
> Cheers!!!


Hey congrats buddy and wish all the best !!

Have a rocking weekend !


----------



## praDe

chiku2006 said:


> Hey congrats buddy and wish all the best !!
> 
> Have a rocking weekend !


thanks Chiku. sure it will be a rocking weekend.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

And The agony continues !!!


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

praDe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally the long wait is over. I got my grant today.   :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> I called my CO last Tuesday to do a status check and first she apologized for the delay and said there has been a process change after July to do a 2nd review of the application. But she said it will get finalized before Friday and if not email them on next Monday.
> 
> So as she said, I got the grant today. :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Thank you all for the support given. The forum is a great place to get information. Also I think this is a one big family.  How others members are happy when there is a grant to another and how members help each other in different ways is something I really cherish about this forum.
> 
> Thanks again. I wish all of you who are waiting for grants to get them soon.
> 
> Cheers!!!


Congratulations. ... Mate. I also have applied on 12th March. Very happy for you. I feel I should mail my CO by passing my agnet.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

These times of despair....happiness from everywhere....seems like a blessing from friends....my happiness knows no ends....

Sorry for my ****ty poetry...but guys!!!!!

Grant laga laga grant laga......Grant laga laga Grant Laga......lagaaaaaa GRANT.

Stay tuned for my story....but I cannot thank enough to this group for all their support!!! Love you alll!!!


----------



## ahmedimtiaz

Congratulations to all those who have received your grants!! I'm really happy for you and for the beginning of a new turn in your life. I've been waiting for my grant for what seems forever (having applied in November last year), it gets really frustrating at times. I'm not the chitty-chatty type that talks a lot and thus I usually prefer to silently observe this forum.

It's encouraging to see so many people get their grants everyday, but also disappointing to see my case not having any progress even while half of July is gone. Anyway...just wanted to share my thoughts. Good vibes for all who received their grants and those who are waiting in line like myself.


----------



## Samtrevour

koolsmartbuddy said:


> These times of despair....happiness from everywhere....seems like a blessing from friends....my happiness knows no ends....
> 
> Sorry for my ****ty poetry...but guys!!!!!
> 
> Grant laga laga grant laga......Grant laga laga Grant Laga......lagaaaaaa GRANT.
> 
> Stay tuned for my story....but I cannot thank enough to this group for all their support!!! Love you alll!!!


Cool.. Congratulations my friend.


----------



## chiku2006

koolsmartbuddy said:


> These times of despair....happiness from everywhere....seems like a blessing from friends....my happiness knows no ends....
> 
> Sorry for my ****ty poetry...but guys!!!!!
> 
> Grant laga laga grant laga......Grant laga laga Grant Laga......lagaaaaaa GRANT.
> 
> Stay tuned for my story....but I cannot thank enough to this group for all their support!!! Love you alll!!!


Congrats dude, finally your number has come...

Have a rocking weekend man !


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

chiku2006 said:


> Congrats dude, finally your number has come...
> 
> Have a rocking weekend man !



Hey Chiku yes buddy FINALLY. Its the wait that was killing. Thanks so much for your support. See you on the other side


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

chiku2006 said:


> Congrats dude, finally your number has come...
> 
> Have a rocking weekend man !





Samtrevour said:


> Cool.. Congratulations my friend.


Thank you so much dude


----------



## as1984

*Granted !!!!!*

Guys,

Received the golden email today :cheer2::cheer2:

Feeling elated and thankful to almighty...

I was becoming restless over the last few days and send an email to the generic email id. Got no response so decided of calling them today..Was awake till 5 am, tried twice and was on hold for 30 min but couldn't get through....

Finally woke up at 11 and checked my email....An email from gsm.adelaide.team7..GRANT NOTIFICATION....Morning was indeed a good morning :music::music:

Thanks to all the forrm buddies for supporting in my journey and wish each and eevryone of you all the very best for your new life in Oz.

People who have been waiting..just hang in there..it is coming for sure :fingerscrossed:

My timelines : Visa lodged -22nd Mar | All docs front loaded | Direct Grant : 18th july :hail:

Cheers !!!!!!!


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

koolsmartbuddy said:


> These times of despair....happiness from everywhere....seems like a blessing from friends....my happiness knows no ends....
> 
> Sorry for my ****ty poetry...but guys!!!!!
> 
> Grant laga laga grant laga......Grant laga laga Grant Laga......lagaaaaaa GRANT.
> 
> Stay tuned for my story....but I cannot thank enough to this group for all their support!!! Love you alll!!!


Well mate that's it. congratulations way 2 go.... Do pray 4 me. looks like I am the sole warrior left from march applicants.


----------



## Tau$eef

as1984 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Received the golden email today :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Feeling elated and thankful to almighty...
> 
> I was becoming restless over the last few days and send an email to the generic email id. Got no response so decided of calling them today..Was awake till 5 am, tried twice and was on hold for 30 min but couldn't get through....
> 
> Finally woke up at 11 and checked my email....An email from gsm.adelaide.team7..GRANT NOTIFICATION....Morning was indeed a good morning :music::music:
> 
> Thanks to all the forrm buddies for supporting in my journey and wish each and eevryone of you all the very best for your new life in Oz.
> 
> People who have been waiting..just hang in there..it is coming for sure :fingerscrossed:
> 
> My timelines : Visa lodged -22nd Mar | All docs front loaded | Direct Grant : 18th july :hail:
> 
> Cheers !!!!!!!


CONGRAT DUDE...Have a Blast:roll:


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> Well mate that's it. congratulations way 2 go.... Do pray 4 me. looks like I am the sole warrior left from march applicants.


Trust me Bhavin when I say I have you and all fellow members waiting in my prayers. I did however call DIBP twice and sent them email reminders. Twice from my agent's account (last sent yesterday) and one from me too.

Thanks


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

as1984 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Received the golden email today :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Feeling elated and thankful to almighty...
> 
> I was becoming restless over the last few days and send an email to the generic email id. Got no response so decided of calling them today..Was awake till 5 am, tried twice and was on hold for 30 min but couldn't get through....
> 
> Finally woke up at 11 and checked my email....An email from gsm.adelaide.team7..GRANT NOTIFICATION....Morning was indeed a good morning :music::music:
> 
> Thanks to all the forrm buddies for supporting in my journey and wish each and eevryone of you all the very best for your new life in Oz.
> 
> People who have been waiting..just hang in there..it is coming for sure :fingerscrossed:
> 
> My timelines : Visa lodged -22nd Mar | All docs front loaded | Direct Grant : 18th july :hail:
> 
> Cheers !!!!!!!


Congratulations. ... Mate....


----------



## as1984

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> Congratulations. ... Mate....


Thanks a lot buddy !!!! Keeping fingers crossed for your grant :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

All the best!!!!


----------



## as1984

Tau$eef said:


> CONGRAT DUDE...Have a Blast:roll:


Thanks for your wishes mate...Yours is also round the corner..All the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## immigbird

koolsmartbuddy said:


> These times of despair....happiness from everywhere....seems like a blessing from friends....my happiness knows no ends....
> 
> Sorry for my ****ty poetry...but guys!!!!!
> 
> Grant laga laga grant laga......Grant laga laga Grant Laga......lagaaaaaa GRANT.
> 
> Stay tuned for my story....but I cannot thank enough to this group for all their support!!! Love you alll!!!


Hearty congratulations buddy you deserve all the best. your grant was long waited by all members here


----------



## jerrychen

Congrats guy! can you pls share you team and CO initials?

I see people from team 6 getting grants around the same lodgement time as mine. and I still need to submit the medicals for my family including a new born baby. I urgently need the CO and the HAP ID for my son!
Also sent email to team 6 and hoping for the CO next week.


----------



## Trijunction

And.. there was some last year applicant stil watiing for this grant
Definetly its not random. Falling out of q could be either due to delays caused(like people on leave etc) in processing of files in a sequence or due to case specific aspects.


----------



## sk2014

Trijunction said:


> And.. there was some last year applicant stil watiing for this grant
> Definetly its not random. Falling out of q could be either due to delays caused(like people on leave etc) in processing of files in a sequence or due to case specific aspects.


Hopefully next week should be good for us April guys. I am going to call them on Tuesday. Let see what happens.


----------



## Trijunction

sk2014 said:


> Hopefully next week should be good for us April guys. I am going to call them on Tuesday. Let see what happens.


frankly.. i feel next week is little too early. first fortnight of August is a better target.

But will I complain if I get it next week? Hello NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## kharelshishir

dazorba said:


> Just received my grant letter guys: visa lodged: 24 March 2014 Grant: 18/07/2014 Direct Grant All the best to each and everyone waiting!


Nice to see a fellow Nepalese in the forum
Congratulations mate. Party hard.
Where so you live and when do you plan to fly?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Yenigalla

Trijunction said:


> frankly.. i feel next week is little too early. first fortnight of August is a better target.
> 
> But will I complain if I get it next week? Hello NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


Hi, saw ur signature. am a little confused . You are a 190 or 489 applicant?


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

It was a very productive week for March applicants. I think nw only warrior left from March who is longing for the golden mail is me. Anybody from March?????? Guys who got their grants keep sending positive vibration to guys waiting. This act of gratitude may change sm1*s life forever. Have a happening weekend.


----------



## Tau$eef

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> It was a very productive week for March applicants. I think nw only warrior left from March who is longing for the golden mail is me. Anybody from March?????? Guys who got their grants keep sending positive vibration to guys waiting. This act of gratitude may change sm1*s life forever. Have a happening weekend.


DUDE Um from MARCH


----------



## ange76600

why 189 visa grants are going faster than 190 visa?


----------



## rsnarouz

Congrats to all who got their grant.......hope all March & April applicants get their grant before the end of July.......God Bless.


----------



## zera

Hi Guys,
I HAVE SUBMITTED ON MARCH 4 TH AND STILL WAITING .ANYBODY FROM TEAM 2 AWAITING GRANT>?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Trijunction

Yenigalla said:


> Hi, saw ur signature. am a little confused . You are a 190 or 489 applicant?


489.initially applied for 190 but NT gave only 489 sponsorship


----------



## Samtrevour

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> It was a very productive week for March applicants. I think nw only warrior left from March who is longing for the golden mail is me. Anybody from March?????? Guys who got their grants keep sending positive vibration to guys waiting. This act of gratitude may change sm1*s life forever. Have a happening weekend.


Applied on march 1st still waiting


----------



## sk2014

Trijunction said:


> frankly.. i feel next week is little too early. first fortnight of August is a better target.
> 
> But will I complain if I get it next week? Hello NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


2 people from April got the visa this week, who knows some other lucky April guys might get it next week.

Finger crossed


----------



## vaibhavgupta

Hi. Got my grant today. 

Applied on: 31st March
CO allotted on: 11th July
CO: Adelaide team 4: CB (initials)
Grant received on: 18th July.
No follow up was required. Just a document or two more were demanded by CO which were submitted right away. Grant was released within a day from submission.

Good luck to all those who are waiting.

Take care!


----------



## Tau$eef

vaibhavgupta said:


> Hi. Got my grant today.
> 
> Applied on: 31st March
> CO allotted on: 11th July
> CO: Adelaide team 4: CB (initials)
> Grant received on: 18th July.
> No follow up was required. Just a document or two more were demanded by CO which were submitted right away. Grant was released within a day from submission.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting.
> 
> Take care!


Congrat


----------



## immigbird

vaibhavgupta said:


> Hi. Got my grant today.
> 
> Applied on: 31st March
> CO allotted on: 11th July
> CO: Adelaide team 4: CB (initials)
> Grant received on: 18th July.
> No follow up was required. Just a document or two more were demanded by CO which were submitted right away. Grant was released within a day from submission.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting.
> 
> Take care!


Congrats ! Very good to see 31st March applicants granted ! Hope to see more April applicants by next Monday  good luck all


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

vaibhavgupta said:


> Hi. Got my grant today.
> 
> Applied on: 31st March
> CO allotted on: 11th July
> CO: Adelaide team 4: CB (initials)
> Grant received on: 18th July.
> No follow up was required. Just a document or two more were demanded by CO which were submitted right away. Grant was released within a day from submission.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting.
> 
> Take care!


Congratulations mate. ....


----------



## DivineGrace

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Trust me Bhavin when I say I have you and all fellow members waiting in my prayers. I did however call DIBP twice and sent them email reminders. Twice from my agent's account (last sent yesterday) and one from me too.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Mate

Many Many congrats on your grant  !!!

What options did u choose on the IVR after calling 1300364613 , i called today and one rep told me that they are unable to provide me status update as CO has already been allocated for me and that I should only contact the CO team 4 Adelaide. Any ideas ???


----------



## DivineGrace

praDe said:


> thanks Chiku. sure it will be a rocking weekend.


Hi Mate

Congratulations !!! 

How did you directly call your CO ? i called 1300364613 and it goes to call centre , i have just 6 digits phone no. in the mail sent by CO , please help !


----------



## IndAussie

Fastest Processing Teams as per the data collected on this forum.


----------



## sameer7106

congrats buddy


----------



## IndAussie

Luckiest chaps with the least Processing time from the time of Visa application


----------



## IndAussie

Top 5 Occupations as per the data collected on this Forum.


----------



## Yenigalla

IndAussie said:


> Top 5 Occupations as per the data collected on this Forum.


What are 5 occupations u r referring to?


----------



## sk2014

IndAussie, great job.


----------



## IndAussie

Yenigalla said:


> What are 5 occupations u r referring to?


It is based on the data collected in the Visa Tracker spreadsheet on this forum. Under Subclass 190, these are the 5 occupations which are most applied for.


----------



## MTR1986

ahmedimtiaz said:


> Congratulations to all those who have received your grants!! I'm really happy for you and for the beginning of a new turn in your life. I've been waiting for my grant for what seems forever (having applied in November last year), it gets really frustrating at times. I'm not the chitty-chatty type that talks a lot and thus I usually prefer to silently observe this forum.
> 
> It's encouraging to see so many people get their grants everyday, but also disappointing to see my case not having any progress even while half of July is gone. Anyway...just wanted to share my thoughts. Good vibes for all who received their grants and those who are waiting in line like myself.


Dear Imtiaz vai,

It's pathetic to learn your story and I really admire your patience. 

Just out of my curiosity am asking, haven't you knocked your CO yet? It's pretty long time you lodged your application and there should have a result by this time. I think you should now give a knock and hopefully that will bring you the grant.

I wish you all the best.


----------



## ahmedimtiaz

MTR1986 said:


> Dear Imtiaz vai,
> 
> It's pathetic to learn your story and I really admire your patience.
> 
> Just out of my curiosity am asking, haven't you knocked your CO yet? It's pretty long time you lodged your application and there should have a result by this time. I think you should now give a knock and hopefully that will bring you the grant.
> 
> I wish you all the best.


Hey bro,

Yes, I had been asking my agent to send a reminder/query email to my CO since April, but he was paranoid that it might delay my case even further knowing that grants for Subclass 190s had slowed down. When I prompted him for the same this month, he asked me to wait till 15th July due to NSW reopening its quotas or something.

Anyhow, I spoke to him last Wednesday and he told me that grants for my occupation have started coming in, so he expects mine to arrive soon. I asked him to send a reminder to my CO anyway, and he assured me that he would. Wish me luck! 

EDIT: I just noticed your signature. Heartiest Congratulations on receiving your grant!!


----------



## sajandeep

Trijunction said:


> 489.initially applied for 190 but NT gave only 489 sponsorship


hey wat is the difference between 489 and 190?


----------



## msohaibkhan

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> It was a very productive week for March applicants. I think nw only warrior left from March who is longing for the golden mail is me. Anybody from March?????? Guys who got their grants keep sending positive vibration to guys waiting. This act of gratitude may change sm1*s life forever. Have a happening weekend.


I am a March applicant too


----------



## Garry2684

msohaibkhan said:


> I am a March applicant too


Hi msohaibkhan,

Can you pls share what docs were asked for by the CO?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

immigbird said:


> Hearty congratulations buddy you deserve all the best. your grant was long waited by all members here


Thanks so much immi. Your wishes are really appreciated. Thanks so much.


----------



## mamunvega

ahmedimtiaz said:


> Hey bro,
> 
> Yes, I had been asking my agent to send a reminder/query email to my CO since April, but he was paranoid that it might delay my case even further knowing that grants for Subclass 190s had slowed down. When I prompted him for the same this month, he asked me to wait till 15th July due to NSW reopening its quotas or something.
> 
> Anyhow, I spoke to him last Wednesday and he told me that grants for my occupation have started coming in, so he expects mine to arrive soon. I asked him to send a reminder to my CO anyway, and he assured me that he would. Wish me luck!


I would suggest you don't need to communicate with your CO in this month, often time it creates suspicision as we are from third world, they might think we are too hungry for Migration.. :nono: ...Just wait ...your Grant would come at your door...


----------



## javaidiqbal

While happy to see grants keep coming for March and even for April, it is also frustrated to keep waiting while application around my date from fellow countrymen also being processed already. Not sure if it is based on certain professions as well!!!!


----------



## down_under_oz

Senior Members and others who are knowledgeable,

I have a question. I believe i have made a mistake on my visa application. The start date of one of my jobs was wrongly mentioned. i worked there 10 months and due to the date mistake, it appears as 12 months. Hence i got the additional 5 points for Australian work experience. My total points are 70, and have been approved by SA for 190. I applied in march and the CO got allocated on friday and she has asked for the work reference letter. During my visa application, I had uploaded the contract etc. Infact the date on the contract is what I had mentioned in my application and hence ended up with 12 months. Now I know if i get the work ref letter it will show the exact dates and hence appear 10 months and not 12. 
Would the senior members have any advise or suggestions to me on this case. 
Please help.


----------



## chiku2006

down_under_oz said:


> Senior Members and others who are knowledgeable,
> 
> I have a question. I believe i have made a mistake on my visa application. The start date of one of my jobs was wrongly mentioned. i worked there 10 months and due to the date mistake, it appears as 12 months. Hence i got the additional 5 points for Australian work experience. My total points are 70, and have been approved by SA for 190. I applied in march and the CO got allocated on friday and she has asked for the work reference letter. During my visa application, I had uploaded the contract etc. Infact the date on the contract is what I had mentioned in my application and hence ended up with 12 months. Now I know if i get the work ref letter it will show the exact dates and hence appear 10 months and not 12.
> Would the senior members have any advise or suggestions to me on this case.
> Please help.


Hi

In my opinion, please tell your CO honestly about the mistake and they will accept it as its not going to afffect your visa application. You have 70 points and even if she reeuces 5 points, you are safe as threshold for any visa grant is 60 points.


----------



## down_under_oz

chiku2006 said:


> Hi
> 
> In my opinion, please tell your CO honestly about the mistake and they will accept it as its not going to afffect your visa application. You have 70 points and even if she reeuces 5 points, you are safe as threshold for any visa grant is 60 points.


Thank you, CHIKU, for your advise. Do you reckon I should write about the mistake over email or use the form 1023 for it?

has anyone else experienced or made such a mistake and corrected later.


----------



## chiku2006

down_under_oz said:


> Thank you, CHIKU, for your advise. Do you reckon I should write about the mistake over email or use the form 1023 for it?
> 
> has anyone else experienced or made such a mistake and corrected later.


Form 1023 is for change of circumstances, which is not the case. Please write an email and all will be sortrd out and fine. Make sure email is clear, crisp, self explanatory and formal language is used.


----------



## down_under_oz

chiku2006 said:


> Form 1023 is for change of circumstances, which is not the case. Please write an email and all will be sortrd out and fine. Make sure email is clear, crisp, self explanatory and formal language is used.


Makes sense. Will do that. Thanks once again.

Are there any other opinions in the forum? Senior Members(like CHIKU) , I am really looking up to you for your advise. I am so close to the goal and do not want to do anything to jeopardise it.


----------



## jestin684

MTR1986 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> It's my pleasure to let you all know that I have just received my grant and I am not able to express the happiness I am having at this moment.
> 
> I wish you all the best and hope all those are waiting for grants will receive it soon.
> 
> Thanks to this forum for the support you have rendered till 10 minutes before. So glad to be a part of this forum my friends.


Congrats mate.......Wishing u a happy life in oz.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

tarus25 said:


> hi team members,
> 
> Got my grant 2 days back i am silent reader of this forum since last 3 mnts. Thanks guys for all your gayan which i taken from here.......(489 sub class)WA.......................


Congrats mate.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

praDe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally the long wait is over. I got my grant today.   :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> I called my CO last Tuesday to do a status check and first she apologized for the delay and said there has been a process change after July to do a 2nd review of the application. But she said it will get finalized before Friday and if not email them on next Monday.
> 
> So as she said, I got the grant today. :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Thank you all for the support given. The forum is a great place to get information. Also I think this is a one big family.  How others members are happy when there is a grant to another and how members help each other in different ways is something I really cherish about this forum.
> 
> Thanks again. I wish all of you who are waiting for grants to get them soon.
> 
> Cheers!!!


Congrats mate.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

koolsmartbuddy said:


> These times of despair....happiness from everywhere....seems like a blessing from friends....my happiness knows no ends....
> 
> Sorry for my ****ty poetry...but guys!!!!!
> 
> Grant laga laga grant laga......Grant laga laga Grant Laga......lagaaaaaa GRANT.
> 
> Stay tuned for my story....but I cannot thank enough to this group for all their support!!! Love you alll!!!


Yo man.....happy for u......congrats mate.....Wishing u a happy oz life.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

ahmedimtiaz said:


> Congratulations to all those who have received your grants!! I'm really happy for you and for the beginning of a new turn in your life. I've been waiting for my grant for what seems forever (having applied in November last year), it gets really frustrating at times. I'm not the chitty-chatty type that talks a lot and thus I usually prefer to silently observe this forum.
> 
> It's encouraging to see so many people get their grants everyday, but also disappointing to see my case not having any progress even while half of July is gone. Anyway...just wanted to share my thoughts. Good vibes for all who received their grants and those who are waiting in line like myself.


Mate I feel really sorry for u......nobody has ever been able understand how DIBP people work......its a mystery.....I hope & pray that u get ur grant soon.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## ange76600

*Questions*

Good afternoon,

Like you I reckon, I am asking myself a lot of questions. So I would be very grateful if you could give me some feedback on mine. 

- Why 189 visa grants are going faster than 190 visa while they have the same allocation dates on DIBP Website (3/4 March 2014)?

- Do someone here know why, in our visa tracking sheet, there are so much inputs with "application date" in March and April and not so many in May and June?

- I heard that there are differences when you apply to a 190 visa onshore or offshore. What are these differences? 

- I heard that the main difference is that the processing time onshore is faster than offshore. Is it true? Can you provide proofs/examples of this?

Thanks in advance for your answers. 

Kind regards

Ange


----------



## rajajessie

mathota said:


> *Hello all,
> Finally me and my wife got the golden email yesterday on 14th of July 2014.
> Front loaded all the documents such as Form 80 and Form 1221 for me and my wife.*


Congrats Mate 


manfred-ren said:


> Hi, guys,
> Yahooooooooooo, Grant!!!!
> thanks God
> thanks Buddha


Congrats Manfred 


portugue said:


> Hey everyone just wanted to let you know that we got our grant last Thursday (10-07-14).
> Visa App 04 Feb 14
> Grant 10 Jul 14


Congratulation Dear


pcartin said:


> I got my grant an hour ago. Haven't seen the grant letter yet as I appointment an agent to do it on behalf of me. It has been a long wait but finally.


Congrats dude!


kharelshishir said:


> I am pleased to announce that I got the Golden email this morning.



Congrats Brother, You have finally crossed the LINE 


ranjanthexplorer said:


> Hi guys , with grace of god and all endless support from my loved ones. Finally I got It, The golden mail. I applied on 23rd march , i phoned them last week and got to know that my case officer was assigned on 2nd july.
> Sushil


Congrats Sushil 


dazorba said:


> Just received my grant letter guys:
> Direct Grant


Congrats dazorba


saggy84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just now i received the golden mail. Its a grant from team 33 after a long wait of 8 months. Grant 18th July.


Heartfelt congratulations Saggy 


nicksta21 said:


> Hey all
> So finally received my grant ))))))) Thanks to everyone on this forum to help me out...I
> Grant received on 15th July 2014 SS SA (granted by T4, JN)
> Thanks!!!!


Congrats nicksta


mamunvega said:


> Shukhar Alham-DulilaAllah !! I got my GRANT Today !! Good news arrived just half an hour back !!
> Feeling So grateful to the Almighty and peace within myself, I can't Express !!
> YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally, I made it !!


Congrats Brother!
I am sure the celebrations will last till Eid  


UTS said:


> I woke up with a long awaited good news..... Hurryyyy I got my golden email today.
> Visa Granted, Sydney Here I come.


Congrats 


Huss81 said:


> Visa Granted..... \


Congrats 


jestin684 said:


> Was waiting for this day like for almost 6 yrs......the long long long wait has come to an end by GODS grace.....guys finally visa granted.....so so so so so happpy......words cant describe the happiness....


Congrats Mate!
You are truly an inspiration for all the migrants who wishes for finding a better life abroad


----------



## rajajessie

Tomahawk said:


> Dear Expat forum buddies
> I have received the golden email today morning for grant
> Regards
> Tomahawk


Congrats Tomahawk


Lvv said:


> Dear All...
> HAPPY TO INFORM YOU THAT I GOT MY GRANT JUST 10 MINUTES BEFORE.


Congrats Dear 
Party Hard 


SuperDuperMan said:


> I ‘m happy to say
> that an Ozi GRANT
> is finally on its way!


Congrats Mate 
Happy for you 


oz.dezire said:


> Dear Friends,
> I have received my Grant today morn.
> I was a silent observer of this forum for months, I registered myself last week n am lucky to get the Visa grant.)


Congrats!!


praDe said:


> Hi,
> Finally the long wait is over. I got my grant today.   :cheer2::cheer2:
> Cheers!!!


Congratulation Brother!
Wish you all the best for your OZ life 


koolsmartbuddy said:


> These times of despair....happiness from everywhere....seems like a blessing from friends....my happiness knows no ends....
> Sorry for my ****ty poetry...but guys!!!!!
> Grant laga laga grant laga......Grant laga laga Grant Laga......lagaaaaaa GRANT.


Congrats Man,
Finally the much awaited news knocked on your door too 


vaibhavgupta said:


> Hi. Got my grant today.
> CO: Adelaide team 4: CB (initials)
> Grant received on: 18th July.
> No follow up was required. Just a document or two more were demanded by CO which were submitted right away. Grant was released within a day from submission.
> Take care!


Congrats Vaibhav 


as1984 said:


> Guys,
> Received the golden email today :cheer2::cheer2:
> Finally woke up at 11 and checked my email....An email from gsm.adelaide.team7..GRANT NOTIFICATION....Morning was indeed a good morning :music::music:
> Cheers !!!!!!!


Congrats Mate 
Enjoy the celebrations and this feeling of accomplishment


----------



## rajajessie

luckyduck12 said:


> Hi People,
> I just realised from our visa tracker sheet, most of the new grants in March are from Adelaide team, also the ones from Jan and Feb backlog.
> Does anyone applied in March here receive grant from Brisbane team at all?
> Hope Brisbane team will start working at the same speed as Adelaide team soon :spider:





omer haroon said:


> Hey guys!
> I called DIBP today. I was told that I was allocated to Brisbane team 33 on July 2, 2014 however processing has not started yet. Lodgement date: march 28
> Does anyone know how Brisbane 33 functions? slow or smooth?


Dear luckyduck and Omer,

I was granted visa from team 33 (details are in my signature)! 
In my view the team was pretty nice and polite, as i have called them once (in july) which ends up in a GRANT (but its case to case basis).

You can surely contact them using this email address: [email protected]
and contact number: 07 3136 7434 (please use international dialling code upfront)

Best of luck and let me know if I can be of any further help 

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## rajajessie

down_under_oz said:


> Makes sense. Will do that. Thanks once again.
> 
> Are there any other opinions in the forum? Senior Members(like CHIKU) , I am really looking up to you for your advise. I am so close to the goal and do not want to do anything to jeopardise it.


Dear Down_under_oz,

I had something similar (not same) case as you. My Agent over claimed my work experience points (which took my tally to 65), as ACS deducted 2yrs work experience from my skill assessment. Now that being said, I got to know this news after calling my CO (in early July) and they told me that I need to wait as they'll send an email to me which had a subject "requested for revise EOI Score". I just have to give them an authorization to correct my score.

All in all I can only suggest the same (as Chiku) that you write them an email and present true facts and admit your error and seek for their esteemed/professional advice. Fingers crossed for you mate!

Best of luck!
Cheers,
Raj

P.S. There email did contain this line as well (copying and quoting below)
As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’).


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

down_under_oz said:


> Makes sense. Will do that. Thanks once again.
> 
> Are there any other opinions in the forum? Senior Members(like CHIKU) , I am really looking up to you for your advise. I am so close to the goal and do not want to do anything to jeopardise it.


I completely agree with Chiku. They are not devils and will understand the situation. Go ahead and be honest about this. Good luck.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

down_under_oz said:


> Makes sense. Will do that. Thanks once again.
> 
> Are there any other opinions in the forum? Senior Members(like CHIKU) , I am really looking up to you for your advise. I am so close to the goal and do not want to do anything to jeopardise it.





rajajessie said:


> Congrats Tomahawk
> 
> Congrats Dear
> Party Hard
> 
> Congrats Mate
> Happy for you
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> Congratulation Brother!
> Wish you all the best for your OZ life
> 
> Congrats Man,
> Finally the much awaited news knocked on your door too
> 
> Congrats Vaibhav
> 
> Congrats Mate
> Enjoy the celebrations and this feeling of accomplishment



Thank you Buddy. I feel like I need to create a thread for post grant folks too. To discuss and share thoughts on next steps. What do you guys think.


----------



## lovetosmack

chiku2006 said:


> Form 1023 is for change of circumstances, which is not the case. Please write an email and all will be sortrd out and fine. Make sure email is clear, crisp, self explanatory and formal language is used.


Form 1023 is not for Change of circumstances. It's for notification of incorrect answers. That's the right way to proceed. I don't advise email. Should be done via form.


----------



## rajajessie

lovetosmack said:


> Form 1023 is not for Change of circumstances. It's for notification of incorrect answers. That's the right way to proceed. I don't advise email. Should be done via form.


Actually you're truly correct that the form should be used but my suggestion would to do both (Email + Form [Upload + attached])!
Just to cover all the fronts and explicate the scenario is best possible way.


----------



## lovetosmack

rajajessie said:


> Actually you're truly correct that the form should be used but my suggestion would to do both (Email + Form [Upload + attached])!
> Just to cover all the fronts and explicate the scenario is best possible way.


Perfect ! Can't be any better. Where were you? Long time no see. Celebrations?


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

lovetosmack said:


> Form 1023 is not for Change of circumstances. It's for notification of incorrect answers. That's the right way to proceed. I don't advise email. Should be done via form.


I agree with lovetosmack.... as his points are not going down from 60. U must use 1023 for any incorrect information u put by mistake to correct it.... Writing them an explanation is a tricky thing, may go with you... may be not. Firstly start with form 1023 thn see hw they respond. I dnt see direct rejection in this case. So dnt worry....


----------



## rajajessie

lovetosmack said:


> Perfect ! Can't be any better. Where were you? Long time no see. Celebrations?


Mate!!
No more celebrations, just finished surviving another year in my job 
Now started with the vacation so catching up on my social life, also flying to OZ to activate my visa on 27th July (for a week). So was occupied setting up bank account, Tax file number etc. . . .
How's everything with you ?
Eagerly waiting for your BIG NEWS, I saw few buddies around your time got Direct Grant.
Fingers crossed for you mate.


----------



## Alnaibii

ange76600 said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> Like you I reckon, I am asking myself a lot of questions. So I would be very grateful if you could give me some feedback on mine.
> 
> - Why 189 visa grants are going faster than 190 visa while they have the same allocation dates on DIBP Website (3/4 March 2014)?
> 
> - Do someone here know why, in our visa tracking sheet, there are so much inputs with "application date" in March and April and not so many in May and June?
> 
> - I heard that there are differences when you apply to a 190 visa onshore or offshore. What are these differences?
> 
> - I heard that the main difference is that the processing time onshore is faster than offshore. Is it true? Can you provide proofs/examples of this?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your answers.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Ange


Visa 190 was on hold till 1st of July. Since then it is on fire.

People who lodged December to April had longer waiting times. Most people from May and June never knew about the delay, or read this thread.

Sometimes onshore application are faster. It is not always the case.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Guys I know this is not the right forum but now that I've got the grant I'd like to see my options for getting my dependent mother a visa permanent or temporary. Any suggestions or links will be really helpful.


----------



## TheExpatriate

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Guys I know this is not the right forum but now that I've got the grant I'd like to see my options for getting my dependent mother a visa permanent or temporary. Any suggestions or links will be really helpful.


Contributory Parent visa, costs around $55,000 AUD


----------



## DivineGrace

rajajessie said:


> Dear luckyduck and Omer,
> 
> I was granted visa from team 33 (details are in my signature)!
> In my view the team was pretty nice and polite, as i have called them once (in july) which ends up in a GRANT (but its case to case basis).
> 
> You can surely contact them using this email address: [email protected]
> and contact number: 07 3136 7434 (please use international dialling code upfront)
> 
> Best of luck and let me know if I can be of any further help
> 
> Thanks,
> Raj



Hi Raj

Where do u get the phone numbers for a co team ? i see just a 6 digit number , is it the number on the pdf with facsimile ?


----------



## MikkiDuda

Alnaibii said:


> Visa 190 was on hold till 1st of July. Since then it is on fire.
> 
> People who lodged December to April had longer waiting times. Most people from May and June never knew about the delay, or read this thread.
> 
> Sometimes onshore application are faster. It is not always the case.


Also, the number of SS invitations that have been given during February and March is over 2000 - these people submitted for visa in February up to mid April - while the number for April and May was around 1000 - visas submitted during end April and May to June.


----------



## ange76600

MikkiDuda said:


> Also, the number of SS invitations that have been given during February and March is over 2000 - these people submitted for visa in February up to mid April - while the number for April and May was around 1000 - visas submitted during end April and May to June.


Interesting remark. Thank you.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

MikkiDuda said:


> Also, the number of SS invitations that have been given during February and March is over 2000 - these people submitted for visa in February up to mid April - while the number for April and May was around 1000 - visas submitted during end April and May to June.


Hi, 


Going by this hypothesis, all those guys when have applied after June should be getting results father than April, May or June applicants. 

What's your opinion?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

TheExpatriate said:


> Contributory Parent visa, costs around $55,000 AUD


Omg


----------



## Huss81

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Omg


I wonder why you did not add your mother to your application initially?


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

i want to send an email to inquire when i am going to a get a CO. I applied on 14th april. can anyone share the email address plz where i send my inquiry?


----------



## Samtrevour

Yet another week about to start.. Waiting curiously... Fingers crossed... God please make grants soon to all my friends in this forum.. Good luck friends


----------



## ange76600

Samtrevour said:


> Yet another week about to start.. Waiting curiously... Fingers crossed... God please make grants soon to all my friends in this forum.. Good luck friends


Good luck mate


----------



## immigbird

Few hours and another group of our friends who applied in March and April will get their waited grants ! Good luck all


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

Samtrevour said:


> Yet another week about to start.. Waiting curiously... Fingers crossed... God please make grants soon to all my friends in this forum.. Good luck friends


Same 2 you ....


----------



## damiloo

chiku2006 said:


> Hi
> 
> In my opinion, please tell your CO honestly about the mistake and they will accept it as its not going to afffect your visa application. You have 70 points and even if she reeuces 5 points, you are safe as threshold for any visa grant is 60 points.


Dear Chiku - whats the mailing address for adelaide team 2 ? spoke to dibp last month n they told that my CO has completed my file and sent to relevant authorities. i was hoping grant at he start of this month. last week i called them again and the lady told me that status is same. Do u have any idea once CO finalyze the who are the other relevant authorites (is it ministry or some thing else) . now a month has gone nothing heard from them. I m thinking to write a email to them as well so it shud be in writing as well, though they have complete record of all calls logged to them.
i m 190 aplicant for ACT , visa logde on 19-feb'14 , front load all docs incl form 80. CO allocated 3-march. The only communication with DIBP was on 3-mar for the CO allocation.
Any senior have suggestions !!


----------



## chiku2006

damiloo said:


> Dear Chiku - whats the mailing address for adelaide team 2 ? spoke to dibp last month n they told that my CO has completed my file and sent to relevant authorities. i was hoping grant at he start of this month. last week i called them again and the lady told me that status is same. Do u have any idea once CO finalyze the who are the other relevant authorites (is it ministry or some thing else) . now a month has gone nothing heard from them. I m thinking to write a email to them as well so it shud be in writing as well, though they have complete record of all calls logged to them.
> i m 190 aplicant for ACT , visa logde on 19-feb'14 , front load all docs incl form 80. CO allocated 3-march. The only communication with DIBP was on 3-mar for the CO allocation.
> Any senior have suggestions !!


Its [email protected]


----------



## Hmenon

chiku2006 said:


> Its [email protected]


hey chiku has this email ID changed..mine is adelaide team8 and [email protected]
this was the email id they had sent from.


----------



## Hmenon

chiku2006 said:


> Its [email protected]


hey chiku has the email ID changed..mine is adelaide team8 and [email protected]
this was the email id they had sent from.


----------



## chiku2006

Hmenon said:


> hey chiku has this email ID changed..mine is adelaide team8 and [email protected]
> this was the email id they had sent from.


Email id which youbhave mentioned got changed to this. All Adelaide teams have this common email now...


----------



## rajajessie

DivineGrace said:


> Hi Raj
> 
> Where do u get the phone numbers for a co team ? i see just a 6 digit number , is it the number on the pdf with facsimile ?


Exactly that's the number on the PDF shared to me when first time my CO contacted me. Hope this helps


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

so? can any one share the email address for inquiries before CO allocation?


----------



## MikkiDuda

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Going by this hypothesis, all those guys when have applied after June should be getting results father than April, May or June applicants.
> 
> What's your opinion?


Can't tell as the number of SS invitations given in June is not yet in the immi site. But as March seems to reach to the end, the same amount of time needed for March should be needed for April and May. Also, the submissions from February caught the most of the time when the visa process has been suspended, followed by the ones form March and April. It looks like they are caching up with the back-log so they might be able to respect the time frame for May-June submission.


----------



## rsnarouz

No Grants today!!!???


----------



## nownow

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> It was a very productive week for March applicants. I think nw only warrior left from March who is longing for the golden mail is me. Anybody from March?????? Guys who got their grants keep sending positive vibration to guys waiting. This act of gratitude may change sm1*s life forever. Have a happening weekend.


From march also


----------



## Samtrevour

Monday... Another start... Rain of grants .. All the best friends..


----------



## 'HM'

im so depressed, dont evn hv any hopes with this week too....


----------



## Samtrevour

'HM' said:


> im so depressed, dont evn hv any hopes with this week too....


Chill mate... I am one month ahead of you... Even after allocation of CO.. There is no communication from CO.. Its been over 2 months no word from CO.. Sometimes severly depressed... God make COs work faster..


----------



## 'HM'

hmmm... so helpless we are... they r literally makin everyone beg fr it evn though we deserve it... we paid fr it n are totally eligible fr it... still...


----------



## DivineGrace

rajajessie said:


> Exactly that's the number on the PDF shared to me when first time my CO contacted me. Hope this helps



Thanks a ton mate !!!


----------



## Virginia312

'HM' said:


> hmmm... so helpless we are... they r literally makin everyone beg fr it evn though we deserve it... we paid fr it n are totally eligible fr it... still...


You could !They start to deal with the April Case, good Luck!:rockon:


----------



## DivineGrace

rajajessie said:


> Exactly that's the number on the PDF shared to me when first time my CO contacted me. Hope this helps


Hi Raj

Please could you help me with the exact digits u dialled please ?


----------



## mamunvega

I wish a Happy GRant Day , Today especially to the backlog applicants to March ones !!


----------



## gsingh

Hi Friends,

Once I submit my visa application in ImmiAccount, the invitation deadline of 2 months holds no further relevance or are there other formalities to be done before 2 months deadline?


----------



## Tau$eef

'HM' said:


> im so depressed, dont evn hv any hopes with this week too....


 Me too :ballchain:


----------



## gsingh

mamunvega said:


> I wish a Happy GRant Day , Today especially to the backlog applicants to March ones !!


Congratulations!!!!! Whooo hoooo :first:


----------



## mamunvega

gsingh said:


> Congratulations!!!!! Whooo hoooo :first:


thanks gsingh !!


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

gsingh said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Once I submit my visa application in ImmiAccount, the invitation deadline of 2 months holds no further relevance or are there other formalities to be done before 2 months deadline?


No formalities regards to invitation. This goes without saying as u hv accepted their invitation, and gone ahead.


----------



## Dhana1985

Hello team members, 

I have been observer this forum from few months back and I feels its great to share the knowledge and experience with regards to 190 applications.

My time lines are as follows;
>> IELTS 15/03/2014
>> EOI & SS (QLD) 28/04/2014
>> Visa lodged-21/05/2014- upfront loaded all the docs.
>> CO????
>> Grant ???


Do you guys think it is too early to contact immigration people and check the status of my application?
What is the telephone number that I have to dial if I want to contact them?

Thanks.


----------



## 'HM'

no one gets a grant on a monday...


----------



## rajajessie

DivineGrace said:


> Hi Raj
> 
> Please could you help me with the exact digits u dialled please ?


+61 - 07 3136 7434

I am not sure about the 0, so please try with/without it, which ever helps you get through to them. 

Cheers,
Raj

*P.S. For all the readers, this is the direct line number to Brisbane Team 33*


----------



## pyramid

Dhana1985 said:


> Hello team members,
> 
> I have been observer this forum from few months back and I feels its great to share the knowledge and experience with regards to 190 applications.
> 
> My time lines are as follows;
> >> IELTS 15/03/2014
> >> EOI & SS (QLD) 28/04/2014
> >> Visa lodged-21/05/2014- upfront loaded all the docs.
> >> CO????
> >> Grant ???
> 
> 
> Do you guys think it is too early to contact immigration people and check the status of my application?
> What is the telephone number that I have to dial if I want to contact them?
> 
> Thanks.


Don't expect grant so soon. There are plenty of people on this forum from March and April who have not got their grant...I suspect that May applicant might be getting visa from Sept'14..But that just me...


----------



## misstatt

'HM' said:


> no one gets a grant on a monday...


Apart from me! Just received our grants after finding out last week that our medicals had been referred. Visa application submitted 19th March nominated by Victoria. Good luck to all who are still waiting and see you on the other side!

IELTS 14/2/14 R8, W7.5, L9, S9: +VE Skills ass 20/2/14: SS 20/2/14 ACK 24/2/14


----------



## Waqarali20005

misstatt said:


> Apart from me! Just received our grants after finding out last week that our medicals had been referred. Visa application submitted 19th March nominated by Victoria. Good luck to all who are still waiting and see you on the other side!
> 
> IELTS 14/2/14 R8, W7.5, L9, S9: +VE Skills ass 20/2/14: SS 20/2/14 ACK 24/2/14


Congrats!


----------



## Hunter85

so guys any luck?

or anyone called DIBP??


----------



## ausplanery

mamunvega said:


> I wish a Happy GRant Day , Today especially to the backlog applicants to March ones !!


Glad to hear that! Congratulations~~ :amen:

By granting the VISA directly, would you share us what full set documents you did submit when you lodged the application at the same time?


----------



## sk2014

Samtrevour said:


> Chill mate... I am one month ahead of you... Even after allocation of CO.. There is no communication from CO.. Its been over 2 months no word from CO.. Sometimes severly depressed... God make COs work faster..


How many dependents are included in your application, maybe you have more dependents that is the reason for delay.

Have you tried calling/emailing your CO?


----------



## DivineGrace

rajajessie said:


> +61 - 07 3136 7434
> 
> I am not sure about the 0, so please try with/without it, which ever helps you get through to them.
> 
> Cheers,
> Raj
> 
> *P.S. For all the readers, this is the direct line number to Brisbane Team 33*


Thanks a lot for the prompt response buddy , my co team is adelaide team 4 , looks like their number is not on the pdf email , they have this 131881 number which i guess is only locally dial able. Other one is the facsimile 0874217615 now when i called this it appeared to me as a fax line. :clock:


----------



## Virginia312

Anyone Grant today? or all the CO is sleeping? let's call them


----------



## rajajessie

DivineGrace said:


> Thanks a lot for the prompt response buddy , my co team is adelaide team 4 , looks like their number is not on the pdf email , they have this 131881 number which i guess is only locally dial able. Other one is the facsimile 0874217615 now when i called this it appeared to me as a fax line. :clock:


Yeah I have those too but the other one written in only one doc with named "Request Document or Info". In the bottom I had that team contact info.
Sorry that it didn't work out for you.


----------



## Ameet Kumar

*Grant*

By the Grace of God and His countless blessings, I got grant today! At last the patience paid off. A week back, I emailed at GSM.Adelaide to ask about status of my application,,, and today its party day for me. Correspondence Team: Adelaide.GSM.Team 4

I am silent reader of this forum and I must salute to this forum who has been continuous source of encouragement and patience. Bundle of thanks to everybody and active member who keep helping others, resolve their problems and cooling them down,, “that may be tomorrow is your day”... 
I pray for everybody, wish them their grant very soon!

I don’t know how to put timeline in the signature,,,,

262113,, +ve skills assessment 01/Nov/13:, Invitation for 190 25/02/14: Application submitted: 08/3/14, Grant: 21/07/2014


----------



## mamunvega

ausplanery said:


> Glad to hear that! Congratulations~~ :amen:
> 
> By granting the VISA directly, would you share us what full set documents you did submit when you lodged the application at the same time?


thanks for your good wishes....well, regarding documentation, I would suggest you to upload as much as docs according to your points claim....moreover, do the PCC and MED in advance including F80,1221....then wait...finally, You would say it...VOILA...the Grant !!


----------



## Trijunction

Hunter85 said:


> so guys any luck?
> 
> or anyone called DIBP??


i tried but got bored with the jazz music after some time and disconnected.. atleast they should start playing some bollywood songs as they keep us waiting for long periods on line..

I am hunting you Hunter85.. we lodged on the same day..lol..


----------



## rajajessie

misstatt said:


> Apart from me! Just received our grants after finding out last week that our medicals had been referred. Visa application submitted 19th March nominated by Victoria. Good luck to all who are still waiting and see you on the other side!
> 
> IELTS 14/2/14 R8, W7.5, L9, S9: +VE Skills ass 20/2/14: SS 20/2/14 ACK 24/2/14


Congratulations 
Would you please mind sharing your Team details and CO allocation please.
Thanks,
Raj



Ameet Kumar said:


> By the Grace of God and His countless blessings, I got grant today! At last the patience paid off. A week back, I emailed at GSM.Adelaide to ask about status of my application,,, and today its party day for me. Correspondence Team: Adelaide.GSM.Team 4
> 
> I am silent reader of this forum and I must salute to this forum who has been continuous source of encouragement and patience. Bundle of thanks to everybody and active member who keep helping others, resolve their problems and cooling them down,, “that may be tomorrow is your day”...
> I pray for everybody, wish them their grant very soon!
> 
> I don’t know how to put timeline in the signature,,,,
> 
> 262113,, +ve skills assessment 01/Nov/13:, Invitation for 190 25/02/14: Application submitted: 08/3/14, Grant: 21/07/2014


Congrats 
Party Hard


----------



## Tau$eef

Ameet Kumar said:


> By the Grace of God and His countless blessings, I got grant today! At last the patience paid off. A week back, I emailed at GSM.Adelaide to ask about status of my application,,, and today its party day for me. Correspondence Team: Adelaide.GSM.Team 4
> 
> I am silent reader of this forum and I must salute to this forum who has been continuous source of encouragement and patience. Bundle of thanks to everybody and active member who keep helping others, resolve their problems and cooling them down,, “that may be tomorrow is your day”...
> I pray for everybody, wish them their grant very soon!
> 
> I don’t know how to put timeline in the signature,,,,
> 
> 262113,, +ve skills assessment 01/Nov/13:, Invitation for 190 25/02/14: Application submitted: 08/3/14, Grant: 21/07/2014



Congrat dude


----------



## IndAussie

Ameet Kumar said:


> By the Grace of God and His countless blessings, I got grant today! At last the patience paid off. A week back, I emailed at GSM.Adelaide to ask about status of my application,,, and today its party day for me. Correspondence Team: Adelaide.GSM.Team 4
> 
> I am silent reader of this forum and I must salute to this forum who has been continuous source of encouragement and patience. Bundle of thanks to everybody and active member who keep helping others, resolve their problems and cooling them down,, “that may be tomorrow is your day”...
> I pray for everybody, wish them their grant very soon!
> 
> I don’t know how to put timeline in the signature,,,,
> 
> 262113,, +ve skills assessment 01/Nov/13:, Invitation for 190 25/02/14: Application submitted: 08/3/14, Grant: 21/07/2014


Congratulations Ameet! All the best for your future.


----------



## luyaoly

Hi all, I just got the golden mail, time for party now. Thanks for sharing information in the past months. That was really a torture for me during the waiting. Be patient and good luck to you!

my timeline:

Invited: April-2-2014 by SA
elodge: April-2-2014
CO: July-16-2014, Adelaide team 4
Grant: July-21-2014


----------



## ausplanery

mamunvega said:


> thanks for your good wishes....well, regarding documentation, I would suggest you to upload as much as docs according to your points claim....moreover, do the PCC and MED in advance including F80,1221....then wait...finally, You would say it...VOILA...the Grant !!


Cool! Thanks for your quick response!

For the MED and PCC, I am required to provide a reference number from DIBP; what does the reference number refer to? Can I assume that should be EOI number?


----------



## ausplanery

luyaoly said:


> Hi all, I just got the golden mail, time for party now. Thanks for sharing information in the past months. That was really a torture for me during the waiting. Be patient and good luck to you!
> 
> my timeline:
> 
> Invited: April-2-2014 by SA
> elodge: April-2-2014
> CO: July-16-2014, Adelaide team 4
> Grant: July-21-2014


 Congratulations~ luyaoly, enjoy your brightful life in Australia~:violin:


----------



## 'HM'

luyaoly said:


> Hi all, I just got the golden mail, time for party now. Thanks for sharing information in the past months. That was really a torture for me during the waiting. Be patient and good luck to you!
> 
> my timeline:
> 
> Invited: April-2-2014 by SA
> elodge: April-2-2014
> CO: July-16-2014, Adelaide team 4
> Grant: July-21-2014


congrats my buddy april applicant,,,


----------



## 'HM'

Originally Posted by luyaoly View Post
Hi all, I just got the golden mail, time for party now. Thanks for sharing information in the past months. That was really a torture for me during the waiting. Be patient and good luck to you!

my timeline:

Invited: April-2-2014 by SA
elodge: April-2-2014
CO: July-16-2014, Adelaide team 4
Grant: July-21-2014

ANOTHER 2ND APRIL APPLICANT GOT THE GRANT


----------



## rajajessie

luyaoly said:


> Hi all, I just got the golden mail, time for party now. Thanks for sharing information in the past months. That was really a torture for me during the waiting. Be patient and good luck to you!
> 
> my timeline:
> 
> Invited: April-2-2014 by SA
> elodge: April-2-2014
> CO: July-16-2014, Adelaide team 4
> Grant: July-21-2014


Congratulations 恭喜!!
Enjoy this feeling of joy and have some 茅台酒 
干杯


----------



## mamunvega

luyaoly said:


> Hi all, I just got the golden mail, time for party now. Thanks for sharing information in the past months. That was really a torture for me during the waiting. Be patient and good luck to you!
> 
> my timeline:
> 
> Invited: April-2-2014 by SA
> elodge: April-2-2014
> CO: July-16-2014, Adelaide team 4
> Grant: July-21-2014


Congratulation Mate...Party Hard...BTW, how did u know abt CO Allocation? 

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## IndAussie

luyaoly said:


> Hi all, I just got the golden mail, time for party now. Thanks for sharing information in the past months. That was really a torture for me during the waiting. Be patient and good luck to you!
> 
> my timeline:
> 
> Invited: April-2-2014 by SA
> elodge: April-2-2014
> CO: July-16-2014, Adelaide team 4
> Grant: July-21-2014


Congratulations luyaoly! :rockon:


----------



## misstatt

Virginia312 said:


> Anyone Grant today? or all the CO is sleeping? let's call them


Already posted my grant, sure there will be more

IELTS 14/2/14 R8, W7.5, L9, S9: +VE Skills ass 20/2/14: SS 20/2/14 ACK 24/2/14


----------



## mamunvega

ausplanery said:


> Cool! Thanks for your quick response!
> 
> For the MED and PCC, I am required to provide a reference number from DIBP; what does the reference number refer to? Can I assume that should be EOI number?


for MED, please print out the HAP ID from your immi account, you don't any reference...for PCC, follow your country's rules or where you lived more than a year...your EOI number means nothing for these two ....:crutch:


----------



## Timo Borisson

ausplanery said:


> For the MED and PCC, I am required to provide a reference number from DIBP; what does the reference number refer to? Can I assume that should be EOI number?


You don't need any reference number from DIBP for your PCC (I suppose - that reference number will be assigned by the police department). However, you need to get HAP ID from eMedical - a unique reference number that will be generated for you upon completing their forms. It's no big deal, actually. This HAP ID will be used for your MED. 
Good-luck!


----------



## luyaoly

Thanks! Last week, the case officer contacted me to request the copy of my diploma and transcripts. I can't believe it is granted this week. Unbelievable!


----------



## luyaoly

mamunvega said:


> Congratulation Mate...Party Hard...BTW, how did u know abt CO Allocation?
> 
> :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


They sent me email to request copies of my diploma and transcripts. Before that I did not know whether my application had been allocated to CO.


----------



## Huss81

'HM' said:


> hmmm... so helpless we are... they r literally makin everyone beg fr it evn though we deserve it... we paid fr it n are totally eligible fr it... still...


I don't think just paying for it makes us directly eligible. They have a process, they have deadlines and they follow it. If your documentation is clear and your case does not have any hiccups, it should sail through within 3 months. There are applicants from Feb & March who are still waiting. Be patient and your time will come.


----------



## Hunter85

Man lets join our forces so that we can Hunt our COs and Grants 



Trijunction said:


> i tried but got bored with the jazz music after some time and disconnected.. atleast they should start playing some bollywood songs as they keep us waiting for long periods on line..
> 
> I am hunting you Hunter85.. we lodged on the same day..lol..


----------



## Santhosh.15

Hi guys

It is GRANT finally....

Thanks everyone. See you all soon.

Regs

Santhosh


----------



## mamunvega

Santhosh.15 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> It is GRANT finally....
> 
> Thanks everyone. See you all soon.
> 
> Regs
> 
> Santhosh


Congrates Man !! Party Hard !! 

:drum: eace:

:rofl:


----------



## Waqarali20005

Santhosh.15 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> It is GRANT finally....
> 
> Thanks everyone. See you all soon.
> 
> Regs
> 
> Santhosh


Congrats! its time for you to update your signature!


----------



## luyaoly

Santhosh.15 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> It is GRANT finally....
> 
> Thanks everyone. See you all soon.
> 
> Regs
> 
> Santhosh


Congrats！:violin:


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

With immense pleasure & sense of gratitude would like to share my visa grant news...........

I owe a lot to this forum without this would not have been possible. :violin::violin:eace:eace:


----------



## MTR1986

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> With immense pleasure & sense of gratitude would like to share my visa grant news...........
> 
> I owe a lot to this forum without this would not have been possible. :violin::violin:eace:eace:


Hey Bhavin,

Congrats!! Wish you a splendid life ahead in Oz land.


----------



## DivineGrace

luyaoly said:


> Thanks! Last week, the case officer contacted me to request the copy of my diploma and transcripts. I can't believe it is granted this week. Unbelievable!


Congrats Buddy !!!
Looks like your co is also from team 4 Adelaide , please could you share your co's initials and team 4 contact number which you might have got in the pdf ,email etc.


----------



## Virginia312

luyaoly said:


> They sent me email to request copies of my diploma and transcripts. Before that I did not know whether my application had been allocated to CO.


Dear ,which state u apply for?


----------



## DivineGrace

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> With immense pleasure & sense of gratitude would like to share my visa grant news...........
> 
> I owe a lot to this forum without this would not have been possible. :violin::violin:eace:eace:



Hello Bhavin
Congrats !!!!!! which team is your co from ? please share co's initials

did the co request anything from u on 2nd july or thereafter .


----------



## DivineGrace

rajajessie said:


> Yeah I have those too but the other one written in only one doc with named "Request Document or Info". In the bottom I had that team contact info.
> Sorry that it didn't work out for you.


Hey Bud

Thanks for taking time to reply to my query , much appreciated  

I think some Co teams are trying to dodge contact by not giving contact info.
This is all they provided me Lol
Telephone 131 881
Email [email protected]


----------



## DivineGrace

misstatt said:


> Apart from me! Just received our grants after finding out last week that our medicals had been referred. Visa application submitted 19th March nominated by Victoria. Good luck to all who are still waiting and see you on the other side!
> 
> IELTS 14/2/14 R8, W7.5, L9, S9: +VE Skills ass 20/2/14: SS 20/2/14 ACK 24/2/14



Congrats mate !!!  How did u come to knw that ur medicals were referred , and did u do meds recently or front loaded it , please share your co team and his initials.


----------



## rajajessie

Santhosh.15 said:


> Hi guys
> It is GRANT finally....
> Thanks everyone. See you all soon.
> Regs
> Santhosh


Congrats Brother!
It's your time to go crazy and party hard 


BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> With immense pleasure & sense of gratitude would like to share my visa grant news...........
> I owe a lot to this forum without this would not have been possible. :violin::violin:eace:eace:


Congratulation Bhavin,
Wish you all the best for your life in OZ.


DivineGrace said:


> Hey Bud
> Thanks for taking time to reply to my query , much appreciated
> I think some Co teams are trying to dodge contact by not giving contact info.
> This is all they provided me Lol
> Telephone 131 881
> Email [email protected]


Hey Mate,
The pleasure is all mine as I have experienced the overwhelmed feeling and cracking nerves looking at the grants flow around me. Just hang in there and soon the good news will rock your world 
Rest what can I say except DIBP is getting cheeky/smart with every passing month :fencing::fencing:


----------



## ausplanery

mamunvega said:


> for MED, please print out the HAP ID from your immi account, you don't any reference...for PCC, follow your country's rules or where you lived more than a year...your EOI number means nothing for these two ....:crutch:


Thanks for your quick reply, mamunvega 

According to the information from military service in my country, it is stated that an original or photocopy of a letter from DIBP is required before applying PCC; the lead time of PCC document ready is 4 weeks... means that I am not able to prepare PCC at first... unless an official request from DIBP is issued


----------



## ausplanery

Timo Borisson said:


> You don't need any reference number from DIBP for your PCC (I suppose - that reference number will be assigned by the police department). However, you need to get HAP ID from eMedical - a unique reference number that will be generated for you upon completing their forms. It's no big deal, actually. This HAP ID will be used for your MED.
> Good-luck!


Thanks for your quick reply, Borisson 

According to the information from military service in my country, it is stated that an original or photocopy of a letter from DIBP is required before applying PCC; the lead time of PCC document ready is 4 weeks... means that I am not able to prepare PCC at first... unless an official request from DIBP is issued :twitch:


----------



## hopefulhope

I hope by this week of all the march applicants are cleared... We can be xpect some good news. God.. God god..


----------



## Timo Borisson

ausplanery said:


> Thanks for your quick reply, Borisson
> 
> it is stated that an original or photocopy of a letter from DIBP is required before applying PCC :twitch:


Wow, it's a bit complicated. Either way, perhaps you should inform DIBP regarding your issue with PCC, providing all necessary links to police department and its requirements. It is my understanding that you're not the first person from Hong Kong trying to immigrate to Australia, so DIBP should be aware of these procedures and what to do next.


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

DivineGrace said:


> Hello Bhavin
> Congrats !!!!!! which team is your co from ? please share co's initials
> 
> did the co request anything from u on 2nd july or thereafter .


On 2nd I received a generic delay mail, no documentation asked as everything was front loaded... Grant was from Adelaide Team 4 CO JN...


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

Thanks to all of you....Guys this means a lot.....


----------



## immigbird

luyaoly said:


> Hi all, I just got the golden mail, time for party now. Thanks for sharing information in the past months. That was really a torture for me during the waiting. Be patient and good luck to you!
> 
> my timeline:
> 
> Invited: April-2-2014 by SA
> elodge: April-2-2014
> CO: July-16-2014, Adelaide team 4
> Grant: July-21-2014


Congratulationssss  It started for April applicants and I thin by mid August the shower will start for may applicants too


----------



## ange76600

immigbird said:


> Congratulationssss  It started for April applicants and I thin by mid August the shower will start for may applicants too


Probably earlier if CO's keep the same speed


----------



## immigbird

ange76600 said:


> Probably earlier if CO's keep the same speed


 I hope so buddy


----------



## ange76600

immigbird said:


> I hope so buddy


Apparently they are less applicants from mid-April to July than January to mid-April. Have a look to our Excel sheet. So CO's could respect or improve the 3 months deadline if they continues to grant at the same level than since the begining of the month.


----------



## immigbird

ange76600 said:


> Apparently they are less applicants from mid-April to July than January to mid-April. Have a look to our Excel sheet. So CO's could respect or improve the 3 months deadline if they continues to grant at the same level than since the begining of the month.


Can you tell an approximate percent ??? I am a june applicant so I hope your expectations are true ! You gave me more hope my friend  thanks


----------



## ange76600

MikkiDuda said:


> Also, the number of SS invitations that have been given during February and March is over 2000 - these people submitted for visa in February up to mid April - while the number for April and May was around 1000 - visas submitted during end April and May to June.


My remark come from this


----------



## ange76600

But I don't have proof


----------



## DivineGrace

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> On 2nd I received a generic delay mail, no documentation asked as everything was front loaded... Grant was from Adelaide Team 4 CO JN...


Wow ! Awesome Bud , do you any contact phone no. for this team 4 , my co is also from the same team


----------



## DivineGrace

Hey Mate,
The pleasure is all mine as I have experienced the overwhelmed feeling and cracking nerves looking at the grants flow me. Just hang in there and soon the good news will rock your world 
Rest what can I say except DIBP is getting cheeky/smart with every passing month :fencing::fencing:[/QUOTE]

Thanks so much my friend !!! It really means a lot , I need good wishes


----------



## VidyaS

Santhosh.15 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> It is GRANT finally....
> 
> Thanks everyone. See you all soon.
> 
> Regs
> 
> Santhosh


Congrats Sathosh.. Wish you a great OZ life ahead.


----------



## Samtrevour

Hi folks.. Just a qn.. Did any one get an automatic reply, if u send a mail to gsm.adelaide... I didnt get one... Just waiting for reply from CO ..!


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

I just sent an email to [email protected] and got an automated reply. i sent a status inquiry.


----------



## Ragan

:tsk::tsk:Its so silent today.....


----------



## jestin684

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> With immense pleasure & sense of gratitude would like to share my visa grant news...........
> 
> I owe a lot to this forum without this would not have been possible. :violin::violin:eace:eace:


Congrats mate ...... Wishing u a happy life in oz......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

misstatt said:


> Apart from me! Just received our grants after finding out last week that our medicals had been referred. Visa application submitted 19th March nominated by Victoria. Good luck to all who are still waiting and see you on the other side!
> 
> IELTS 14/2/14 R8, W7.5, L9, S9: +VE Skills ass 20/2/14: SS 20/2/14 ACK 24/2/14


Congrats mate.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

Ameet Kumar said:


> By the Grace of God and His countless blessings, I got grant today! At last the patience paid off. A week back, I emailed at GSM.Adelaide to ask about status of my application,,, and today its party day for me. Correspondence Team: Adelaide.GSM.Team 4
> 
> I am silent reader of this forum and I must salute to this forum who has been continuous source of encouragement and patience. Bundle of thanks to everybody and active member who keep helping others, resolve their problems and cooling them down,, &#147;that may be tomorrow is your day&#148;...
> I pray for everybody, wish them their grant very soon!
> 
> I don&#146;t know how to put timeline in the signature,,,,
> 
> 262113,, +ve skills assessment 01/Nov/13:, Invitation for 190 25/02/14: Application submitted: 08/3/14, Grant: 21/07/2014


Congrats mate....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

luyaoly said:


> Hi all, I just got the golden mail, time for party now. Thanks for sharing information in the past months. That was really a torture for me during the waiting. Be patient and good luck to you!
> 
> my timeline:
> 
> Invited: April-2-2014 by SA
> elodge: April-2-2014
> CO: July-16-2014, Adelaide team 4
> Grant: July-21-2014


Party hard....congrats mate.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## NMCHD

Santhosh.15 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> It is GRANT finally....
> 
> Thanks everyone. See you all soon.
> 
> Regs
> 
> Santhosh


Hi Santosh...many many congrats brother..wish u a great life in Oz..


----------



## jestin684

Santhosh.15 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> It is GRANT finally....
> 
> Thanks everyone. See you all soon.
> 
> Regs
> 
> Santhosh


Congrats mate.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## MikkiDuda

immigbird said:


> Can you tell an approximate percent ??? I am a june applicant so I hope your expectations are true ! You gave me more hope my friend  thanks


The numbers are in the immi official page: SkillSelect - go to Invitation Rounds - Previous Invitation Rounds and you can see the number of invitations per each month for 2014. Jan - 620, Feb - 924, March - 1133, Apr - 537, May - 634, June - 679.

The interruption appeared mid February and they almost finished March and started April since 01 July making something like 1500 visas (half Feb + March) in 15 working days. They should manage April and May in the next 3 - 4 weeks. We'll see things more clear when the update for allocation dates will come in - probably next week. Fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jestin684

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> Thanks to all of you....Guys this means a lot.....


I hope this forum & ur agent did help u a lot to get u through this tough phase.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vasu G

Santhosh.15 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> It is GRANT finally....
> 
> Thanks everyone. See you all soon.
> 
> Regs
> 
> Santhosh


Awesome Sir... You deserve. I can imagine how you would be celebrating. 

So happy for you. All the best in OZ.

:bump2::xmasunwrap:eace:


----------



## Yenigalla

Congratulations Bhavin, Santosh!!!!


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

DivineGrace said:


> Wow ! Awesome Bud , do you any contact phone no. for this team 4 , my co is also from the same team


No I dnt hv any contact no. they specifically mention their preferred method of communication is E mail.
why not try that only. I mailed my CO on Sunday explaining her my situation. 2day she released our grant. I highly recommend mailing them rather calling.


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

jestin684 said:


> i hope this forum & ur agent did help u a lot to get u through this tough phase.....
> 
> Ss (sa)-28/01/2014, invt-28/01/2014, visa app-30/01/2014, co-20/03/2014 adelaide t2 lc, doc req-09/04/2014, doc sent-11/04/2014, status enquiry-22/04/2014, delay email-23/04/2014, grant-17/07/2014 sent from my gt-n8000 using expat forum


Agent..... Lol......


----------



## nqk77

Hi MikkiDuda,
Your research is an extremely wonderful statistical analysis, mate.
I'm a May applicant and this helps to reduce my concerns of waiting time and give me more hopes that our grant date be within the DIBP's normal timelines.
You shall be very active "Life scientists", wished you all the best. 
Thanks a lot, great work!


----------



## sunnyboi

Congrats to everyone who have got their grants today. Happy to see that the flow is steady  All the best to everyone for the move!!


----------



## ange76600

MikkiDuda said:


> The numbers are in the immi official page: SkillSelect - go to Invitation Rounds - Previous Invitation Rounds and you can see the number of invitations per each month for 2014. Jan - 620, Feb - 924, March - 1133, Apr - 537, May - 634, June - 679.
> 
> The interruption appeared mid February and they almost finished March and started April since 01 July making something like 1500 visas (half Feb + March) in 15 working days. They should manage April and May in the next 3 - 4 weeks. We'll see things more clear when the update for allocation dates will come in - probably next week. Fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed:


Your analysis is based on a constant grant speed. I think that they "allocated" more CO's to 190 visa to reduce the backload (we have seen the 189 running slow for the past 3/4 weeks). May be in August they will balance their CO workforce and reduce the 190 CO numbers.


----------



## MikkiDuda

Or maybe the 189 just received more CO's due to 190 being stopped in the last months (189 moved quite fast during March-July) and the last 3 weeks is just the "normal" speed for 189. All are just assumption influenced by the personal interest and are quite hard to objectify due to DIBP slight lack of transparency...


----------



## ange76600

MikkiDuda said:


> Or maybe the 189 just received more CO's due to 190 being stopped in the last months (189 moved quite fast during March-July) and the last 3 weeks is just the "normal" speed for 189. All are just assumption influenced by the personal interest and are quite hard to objectify due to DIBP slight lack of transparency...


That's right


----------



## sammmy

immigbird said:


> Can you tell an approximate percent ??? I am a june applicant so I hope your expectations are true ! You gave me more hope my friend  thanks


Hi Immigbird, I am June applicant too, fingers crossed


----------



## sammmy

ange76600 said:


> Your analysis is based on a constant grant speed. I think that they "allocated" more CO's to 190 visa to reduce the backload (we have seen the 189 running slow for the past 3/4 weeks). May be in August they will balance their CO workforce and reduce the 190 CO numbers.


Prior to July 2014, the dept was in constant speed for 189.


----------



## Alnaibii

It looks like a lot of people got good news since my last log-in.
Congratulations to all!


----------



## immigbird

sammmy said:


> Hi Immigbird, I am June applicant too, fingers crossed


Welcome to june queue buddy hope everyhtingends well


----------



## darbar1409

Hlo guys,
congratulations to all who got their grants and best wishes to all who are waiting.
Plz PM for any query, I wud be really happy to offer some help.


----------



## 'HM'

hey LOVETOSMACK, i just saw in the sheet that u got a CO allocated yesterday, did he/she contact u or did u get to knw bout it by calling or mailing them???


----------



## Samtrevour

May be another dissappointed day for me &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## pyramid

Samtrevour said:


> May be another dissappointed day for me ��


Don't worry Sam. Some waits are longer than expected..so keep calm...probably divert yourself into more meaningful stuff now...probably concentrated on your job if you are working already, or spend time with little one if you have one...or spend wit wife/gf if you have one...or spend time with friends..go out....take rest from expatforum for few days...
I know its tough time...but it'll pass....stay happy....


----------



## noni125

More than 4 months, no sign of CO at yet. Praying and hoping may this week brings a good news for me.


----------



## Samtrevour

pyramid said:


> Don't worry Sam. Some waits are longer than expected..so keep calm...probably divert yourself into more meaningful stuff now...probably concentrated on your job if you are working already, or spend time with little one if you have one...or spend wit wife/gf if you have one...or spend time with friends..go out....take rest from expatforum for few days...
> I know its tough time...but it'll pass....stay happy....


Thanks pyramid.. Waiting for long period makes sometimes annoying.. Its bit long time even after allocating to case officer.. Literally checking mails at 5 mins interval.. Makes laugh sometimes... Hoping in little time... Thanks for ur words.. Have a great time and all the best


----------



## jestin684

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> Agent..... Lol......


Lol.....ha ha ha ......seriously mate.....I cant stop laughing.....lucky me and u....that we got our grants.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

Thanks a lot guys for the help and support I got from u all.....it helped me a lot to get a speedy grant......information shared on this forum was really vital, as my agent never updated himself with the latest developments related to 190.....I will not be leaving this forum any soon.....It will be my pleasure if I can be of any help to anyone.....Hoping to see some good amount of grants today......second day of the week......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## 'HM'

hey LOVETOSMACK, i just saw in the sheet that u got a CO allocated yesterday, did he/she contact u or did u get to knw bout it by calling or mailing them???


----------



## Yenigalla

Samtrevour said:


> May be another dissappointed day for me ��


Sam- have you tried contacting your assigned team ? Email?


----------



## manofsteel

Samtrevour said:


> Thanks pyramid.. Waiting for long period makes sometimes annoying.. Its bit long time even after allocating to case officer.. Literally checking mails at 5 mins interval.. Makes laugh sometimes... Hoping in little time... Thanks for ur words.. Have a great time and all the best


Ey buddy, have you tried contacting your CO(s) for followup? There had been few grants from Mid March to First few days of April applicants. You lodged 1st of March. Maybe it's about time you march your way to your CO and give them a warm hello to wake them up a bit


----------



## sandysehta

When you are going through Hell keep going!
I did and I came out of it eace:eace:eace:eace:
By the grace of God got my grant today
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## manofsteel

noni125 said:


> More than 4 months, no sign of CO at yet. Praying and hoping may this week brings a good news for me.


same goes for you buddy.. give your CO some warm greetings for an update, perhaps they might throw you back some good news also. 

We're anxious to see some cheering and jumping smileys surrounding the word "grant!"


----------



## Trijunction

sandysehta said:


> When you are going through Hell keep going!
> I did and I came out of it eace:eace:eace:eace:
> By the grace of God got my grant today
> :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


Congratulations.. you have just created a strom my friend. all the theories are questioned now! you applied on 1st May and got your grant.. 
hearty congrats once again!!


----------



## 'HM'

he's a 189 buddy not 190


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo

Trijunction said:


> Congratulations.. you have just created a strom my friend. all the theories are questioned now! you applied on 1st May and got your grant..
> hearty congrats once again!!


He is 189.


----------



## IndAussie

sandysehta said:


> When you are going through Hell keep going!
> I did and I came out of it eace:eace:eace:eace:
> By the grace of God got my grant today
> :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


That's great! Looks like you are the first May applicant to get grant! Congrats!


----------



## manofsteel

IndAussie said:


> That's great! Looks like you are the first May applicant to get grant! Congrats!


There are already some 189 grants from May applicants in other threads and forums  

Nonetheless, congratulations @sandysetha!


----------



## msdaus

My wife stayed in India for travelling purpose for more than 1 year within last 10 years. Does she need to provide a police clearance certificate for India? If yes, could you please give me some idea/post links about the process of collecting it from India. 

Please suggest me, please.


----------



## moitrai

*Grant Grant Grant*

Hi friends,

Finally received the much awaited email - the Golden Email of Visa Grant today from Adelaide Team 23 for me, my daughter and my husband. First Entry date 12th Feb 2015..... :cheer2::cheer2:


Now another journey begins...a whole set of task to complete.....to-do list is endless.... :fingerscrossed: ray:

Thanks to all the active members of the forum for the support and the encouragement... The process in fact works. "Patience is a virtue, and its rewards are sweet. " Keep the faith...You are just a door away from Grants....eace:eace:eace:


----------



## IndAussie

msdaus said:


> My wife stayed in India for travelling purpose for more than 1 year within last 10 years. Does she need to provide a police clearance certificate for India? If yes, could you please give me some idea/post links about the process of collecting it from India.
> 
> Please suggest me, please.


PCC in India is issued by the Passport office. Try applying through this link Passport Seva Home | Indian Passport | Passport | Passport Seva Project.


----------



## manofsteel

moitrai said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Finally received the much awaited email - the Golden Email of Visa Grant today from Adelaide Team 23 for me, my daughter and my husband. First Entry date 12th Feb 2015..... :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> Now another journey begins...a whole set of task to complete.....to-do list is endless.... :fingerscrossed: ray:
> 
> Thanks to all the active members of the forum for the support and the encouragement... The process in fact works. "Patience is a virtue, and its rewards are sweet. " Keep the faith...You are just a door away from Grants....eace:eace:eace:


Congrats @moitrai! 
Hurrah! Great to see 190 and April applicant posting a grant news (I hope I'm reading your signature right  )


----------



## Samtrevour

Yenigalla said:


> Sam- have you tried contacting your assigned team ? Email?


Thanks friend(s) ... Yeah sent them a mail on friday.. Still waiting.. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Tau$eef

*Grant*

FINALLY>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
AFTER LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG WAIT:ranger:

I HAVE RECEIVED THE GOLDEN MAILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLeace:

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND ENCOURAGEMENT!!!!!!

NOW I FEEL LIKE STRIPPING MY CLOTHES OFF, LEAVE MY OFFICE, RUN NAKED ON STREET AND ROAR WITH JOY :lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:


----------



## Samtrevour

Tau$eef said:


> FINALLY>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> AFTER LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG WAIT:ranger:
> 
> I HAVE RECEIVED THE GOLDEN MAILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLeace:
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND ENCOURAGEMENT!!!!!!
> 
> NOW I FEEL LIKE STRIPPING MY CLOTHES OFF, LEAVE MY OFFICE, RUN NAKED ON STREET AND ROAR WITH JOY :lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:


Congratulations buddy... Have a great life ahead in ozzz ....


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Tau$eef said:


> FINALLY>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> AFTER LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG WAIT:ranger:
> 
> I HAVE RECEIVED THE GOLDEN MAILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLeace:
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND ENCOURAGEMENT!!!!!!
> 
> NOW I FEEL LIKE STRIPPING MY CLOTHES OFF, LEAVE MY OFFICE, RUN NAKED ON STREET AND ROAR WITH JOY :lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:


Congrats... Do scream EUREKA also ;-)


----------



## mamunvega

Tau$eef said:


> FINALLY>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> AFTER LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG WAIT:ranger:
> 
> I HAVE RECEIVED THE GOLDEN MAILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLeace:
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND ENCOURAGEMENT!!!!!!
> 
> NOW I FEEL LIKE STRIPPING MY CLOTHES OFF, LEAVE MY OFFICE, RUN NAKED ON STREET AND ROAR WITH JOY :lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:


Man, Did you start Running Naked on the Street ??? Watch out for Cops, Man !! 

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

a Big Congrates n Hug From Me !! 

eace: eace: eace: eace: eace:


----------



## Yenigalla

Hi Moitrai- Hearty congratulations dear! I have seen you travel from the ACT thread to this final stage of Grant. All the best.


----------



## immigbird

Haha .... 
Congratulations for the friends who got their grants today, hope to see more and more grants


----------



## hopefulhope

April 8th applicant got grant today


----------



## Waqarali20005

Tau$eef said:


> FINALLY>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> AFTER LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG WAIT:ranger:
> 
> I HAVE RECEIVED THE GOLDEN MAILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLeace:
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND ENCOURAGEMENT!!!!!!
> 
> NOW I FEEL LIKE STRIPPING MY CLOTHES OFF, LEAVE MY OFFICE, RUN NAKED ON STREET AND ROAR WITH JOY :lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:


Congrats!! lolz


----------



## sajandeep

yes man, april is started i want to see atleast one more april today, hope thats u lovetosmack


----------



## Tau$eef

Thanks peepz who congratulated me>>>>love you all


----------



## mamunvega

Tau$eef said:


> Thanks peepz who congratulated me>>>>love you all


Update your Signature !! :yell: :yell: eep:


----------



## Tau$eef

mamunvega said:


> Man, Did you start Running Naked on the Street ??? Watch out for Cops, Man !!
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> a Big Congrates n Hug From Me !!
> 
> eace: eace: eace: eace: eace:


Since its Ramadan, I Could not.....nonetheless i took my clothes in washroom and danced naked.


----------



## Hunter85

i also saw april 8 applicant's grant but do you know if he is onshore or offshore?


----------



## Trijunction

I think Hunter and myself should get tensed now! we both are 8th April guys!


----------



## manofsteel

Trijunction said:


> I think Hunter and myself should get tensed now! we both are 8th April guys!


And since I'm 7th April applicant, does that make me past tensed? haha... i mean more tensed


----------



## lovetosmack

sajandeep said:


> yes man, april is started i want to see atleast one more april today, hope thats u lovetosmack


Not very soon my friend. Mine is going to take time. Got asked for couple of birth certificates and English evidence and sent it. At least that's what I feel. :violin:


----------



## Trijunction

manofsteel said:


> And since I'm 7th April applicant, does that make me past tensed? haha... i mean more tensed


Lol..good one.. All the best and best of luck friend.. I feel end of next week is the most conservative deadline for us..


----------



## omer haroon

Tau$eef said:


> Since its Ramadan, I Could not.....nonetheless i took my clothes in washroom and danced naked.


which team did u get the grant from?


----------



## Hunter85

Man I am waiting for the day when we both put all these dancing smilies and #goldenmail #grant staff 



Trijunction said:


> I think Hunter and myself should get tensed now! we both are 8th April guys!


----------



## Tau$eef

omer haroon said:


> which team did u get the grant from?


team 6 adelaide


----------



## jestin684

sandysehta said:


> When you are going through Hell keep going!
> I did and I came out of it eace:eace:eace:eace:
> By the grace of God got my grant today
> :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


Congrats mate.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

moitrai said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Finally received the much awaited email - the Golden Email of Visa Grant today from Adelaide Team 23 for me, my daughter and my husband. First Entry date 12th Feb 2015..... :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Now another journey begins...a whole set of task to complete.....to-do list is endless.... :fingerscrossed: ray:
> 
> Thanks to all the active members of the forum for the support and the encouragement... The process in fact works. "Patience is a virtue, and its rewards are sweet. " Keep the faith...You are just a door away from Grants....eace:eace:eace:


Congrats mate.....Wishing u all the best for the oz journey....if waiting for the grant was tough.....starting from zero is much tougher.......good luck mate.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Hunter85

Congrats my friend, believe me or not me and Trijunction is as happy as you are to see an april applicant got grant, we all applied the same day (I also received my invitation on 31st of March) but I dont know what was I thinking for 1 week and delayed my application. Nevertheless go party now !!!:smokin:



moitrai said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Finally received the much awaited email - the Golden Email of Visa Grant today from Adelaide Team 23 for me, my daughter and my husband. First Entry date 12th Feb 2015..... :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> Now another journey begins...a whole set of task to complete.....to-do list is endless.... :fingerscrossed: ray:
> 
> Thanks to all the active members of the forum for the support and the encouragement... The process in fact works. "Patience is a virtue, and its rewards are sweet. " Keep the faith...You are just a door away from Grants....eace:eace:eace:


----------



## Tau$eef

moitrai said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Finally received the much awaited email - the Golden Email of Visa Grant today from Adelaide Team 23 for me, my daughter and my husband. First Entry date 12th Feb 2015..... :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> Now another journey begins...a whole set of task to complete.....to-do list is endless.... :fingerscrossed: ray:
> 
> Thanks to all the active members of the forum for the support and the encouragement... The process in fact works. "Patience is a virtue, and its rewards are sweet. " Keep the faith...You are just a door away from Grants....eace:eace:eace:



Congrat


----------



## Hunter85

Man if you ask me, wait for 2 weeks if there is no grant give them a call and an e mail. Because you remember those cases where CO didnt contact the applicant for months and once they send a reminder e mail they got their grants.

I guess 2 weeks for birth certificate verification and english evidence is enough. Anyway they might have seen thousands of birth certificates and they can distinguish a fake one from a real one. imho checking these 2 documents wont take more than 2 minutes for an average person



lovetosmack said:


> Not very soon my friend. Mine is going to take time. Got asked for couple of birth certificates and English evidence and sent it. At least that's what I feel. :violin:


----------



## Hunter85

guys lets do some speculations, if Moitrai is 8 of april applicant and he received a direct grant, when do you think CO was assigned to him? How many days does it take for a CO to complete visa procedure?


----------



## Sandy J

Tau$eef said:


> FINALLY>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> AFTER LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG WAIT:ranger:
> 
> I HAVE RECEIVED THE GOLDEN MAILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLeace:
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND ENCOURAGEMENT!!!!!!
> 
> NOW I FEEL LIKE STRIPPING MY CLOTHES OFF, LEAVE MY OFFICE, RUN NAKED ON STREET AND ROAR WITH JOY :lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:


Haha.. what a way to express it. Full monty  Enjoy the reward of your hardships. Congrats


----------



## j_1019alisen

Hi! How many weeks will a visa be granted after a medical exam?

Visa lodge:15-03-2014 CO: 4-7-2014 Medicals:8-7-2014 Visa grant????????


----------



## IndAussie

Processing Times for Top 5 Nationalities on this Forum as per the Visa Tracker


----------



## manofsteel

Hunter85 said:


> guys lets do some speculations, if Moitrai is 8 of april applicant and he received a direct grant, when do you think CO was assigned to him? How many days does it take for a CO to complete visa procedure?


here's my analysis.. if Mortrai applied on April 8th and got grant faster than those March applicants who are still waiting (including those early April), then his/her CO is a coffee drinker! ...Why? because CO is wide awake and able to give speedy grant


----------



## Tau$eef

Sandy J said:


> Haha.. what a way to express it. Full monty  Enjoy the reward of your hardships. Congrats


thanks.....and um sure u would feel like this when you get urs


----------



## Sandy J

Thanks and good one .


----------



## hassan111

Congrats to Tau$eef, moitrai , sandysehta and other member who recently got grants...


----------



## Hunter85

hey guys just 1 question
I havent claimed any work experience therefore I didnt upload any documentation related to work experience nevertheless if CO contacts me for work related evidence I want to be prepared. 

So my question is when you translated your tax declarations or pay slips, did you get them all translated or did you get only 1 payslip translated and attached several others with it? Same with the tax declarations. I have like 5 of them, is it enough to translate only 1 of them? (they all look the same with same information)


----------



## Huss81

Hunter85 said:


> hey guys just 1 question
> I havent claimed any work experience therefore I didnt upload any documentation related to work experience nevertheless if CO contacts me for work related evidence I want to be prepared.
> 
> So my question is when you translated your tax declarations or pay slips, did you get them all translated or did you get only 1 payslip translated and attached several others with it? Same with the tax declarations. I have like 5 of them, is it enough to translate only 1 of them? (they all look the same with same information)


Firstly, I do not think they will ask for any documents since you have not claimed points.. but then again, better to be prepared...

I had uploaded three payslips for each company that I claimed the points for.... three payslips and the Bank statement showing the same amount of salary being credited...

hope this helps....


----------



## Samtrevour

The day has completed....!!!


----------



## sandysehta

Trijunction said:


> Congratulations.. you have just created a strom my friend. all the theories are questioned now! you applied on 1st May and got your grant..
> hearty congrats once again!!


Thanks buddy! I am a 189 applicant though and 189 applicants from June have also started getting grants so it's not too early...



IndAussie said:


> That's great! Looks like you are the first May applicant to get grant! Congrats!


Thanks mate! I am 189 applicant not 190...



manofsteel said:


> There are already some 189 grants from May applicants in other threads and forums
> 
> Nonetheless, congratulations @sandysetha!


Thanks manofsteel!



moitrai said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Finally received the much awaited email - the Golden Email of Visa Grant today from Adelaide Team 23 for me, my daughter and my husband. First Entry date 12th Feb 2015..... :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> Now another journey begins...a whole set of task to complete.....to-do list is endless.... :fingerscrossed: ray:
> 
> Thanks to all the active members of the forum for the support and the encouragement... The process in fact works. "Patience is a virtue, and its rewards are sweet. " Keep the faith...You are just a door away from Grants....eace:eace:eace:


Congrats moitrai!



Tau$eef said:


> FINALLY>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> AFTER LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG WAIT:ranger:
> 
> I HAVE RECEIVED THE GOLDEN MAILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLeace:
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND ENCOURAGEMENT!!!!!!
> 
> NOW I FEEL LIKE STRIPPING MY CLOTHES OFF, LEAVE MY OFFICE, RUN NAKED ON STREET AND ROAR WITH JOY :lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:


Congrats Tau$eef! Believe me, I understand your exuberance 



jestin684 said:


> Congrats mate.
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Thanks jestin!



hassan111 said:


> Congrats to Tau$eef, moitrai , sandysehta and other member who recently got grants...


Thanks hassan!


----------



## rajajessie

moitrai said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Finally received the much awaited email - the Golden Email of Visa Grant today from Adelaide Team 23 for me, my daughter and my husband. First Entry date 12th Feb 2015..... :cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulation 
My best wishes for your wonderful future in OZ.



Tau$eef said:


> FINALLY>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> AFTER LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG WAIT:ranger:
> 
> I HAVE RECEIVED THE GOLDEN MAILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLeace:


Congrats Mate!
Wish you all the luck for your OZ life.


----------



## jestin684

Tau$eef said:


> FINALLY>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> AFTER LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG WAIT:ranger:
> 
> I HAVE RECEIVED THE GOLDEN MAILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLeace:
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND ENCOURAGEMENT!!!!!!
> 
> NOW I FEEL LIKE STRIPPING MY CLOTHES OFF, LEAVE MY OFFICE, RUN NAKED ON STREET AND ROAR WITH JOY :lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:


Congrats mate........I do understand the wait part......so happy for u mate......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## orcablue

I hope that all CO's daily routine involve swimming in a pool of coffee first thing in the morning. Slurp slurp slurp drink that coffee y'all!


----------



## Tau$eef

jestin684 said:


> Congrats mate........I do understand the wait part......so happy for u mate......
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


thanks


----------



## Matiko

Congratulations to all those who got their much awaited grants! 

To all folks going to Canberra, do we have a separate thread pertaining moving to Canberra? Like favorable place to live having Indian/ Asian concentration, groceries, Schools , etc...


----------



## amitc21

Congratulations 



moitrai said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Finally received the much awaited email - the Golden Email of Visa Grant today from Adelaide Team 23 for me, my daughter and my husband. First Entry date 12th Feb 2015..... :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> Now another journey begins...a whole set of task to complete.....to-do list is endless.... :fingerscrossed: ray:
> 
> Thanks to all the active members of the forum for the support and the encouragement... The process in fact works. "Patience is a virtue, and its rewards are sweet. " Keep the faith...You are just a door away from Grants....eace:eace:eace:


----------



## DivineGrace

rajajessie said:


> Congratulation
> My best wishes for your wonderful future in OZ.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Mate!
> Wish you all the luck for your OZ life.


Hey Raj my friend
I got my grant letter day by GOD'S GRACE . Thanks for praying for me , thanks for the positivity , Stay Blessed.


----------



## Ragan

DivineGrace said:


> Hey Raj my friend
> I got my grant letter day by GOD'S GRACE . Thanks for praying for me , thanks for the positivity , Stay Blessed.


Many congratulations Divine Grace....

Please share your timelines.


----------



## Samtrevour

DivineGrace said:


> Hey Raj my friend
> I got my grant letter day by GOD'S GRACE . Thanks for praying for me , thanks for the positivity , Stay Blessed.


Congratulaions..Could you be able to share your time lines DivineGrace... Thanks


----------



## Yenigalla

Matiko said:


> Congratulations to all those who got their much awaited grants!
> 
> To all folks going to Canberra, do we have a separate thread pertaining moving to Canberra? Like favorable place to live having Indian/ Asian concentration, groceries, Schools , etc...


Hi Matiko.,
Congratulations on your Grant. You can look at thread "Life in ACT".But it doesn't give an in-depth knowledge of the place. pls leave ur observations there as it will help a lot of us follow and discuss the same.,


----------



## The_Boss

Tau$eef said:


> FINALLY>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> NOW I FEEL LIKE STRIPPING MY CLOTHES OFF, LEAVE MY OFFICE, RUN NAKED ON STREET AND ROAR WITH JOY :lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:


That's a great way to celebrate your grant!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Congrats!!!


----------



## chiku2006

Tau$eef said:


> FINALLY>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> AFTER LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG WAIT:ranger:
> 
> I HAVE RECEIVED THE GOLDEN MAILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLeace:
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND ENCOURAGEMENT!!!!!!
> 
> NOW I FEEL LIKE STRIPPING MY CLOTHES OFF, LEAVE MY OFFICE, RUN NAKED ON STREET AND ROAR WITH JOY :lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:


Congratulations Tauseef !!!

Wish you all thr best, where are you heading? SA


----------



## chiku2006

sandysehta said:


> When you are going through Hell keep going!
> I did and I came out of it eace:eace:eace:eace:
> By the grace of God got my grant today
> :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


Hey Sandy,

Congrats my friend, have a rocking aussie life mate !


----------



## rajajessie

DivineGrace said:


> Hey Raj my friend
> I got my grant letter day by GOD'S GRACE . Thanks for praying for me , thanks for the positivity , Stay Blessed.


My heartfelt congratulations to you friend.
Its a delight to hear about your BIG NEWS! Have a rocking party 
Lastly, whenever you find time please share your detailed timeline and do let me know where are you planning to move :tea::tea:

Cheers,
Raj


----------



## sameer7106

confratulations tauseef!!


----------



## sandysehta

DivineGrace said:


> Hey Raj my friend
> I got my grant letter day by GOD'S GRACE . Thanks for praying for me , thanks for the positivity , Stay Blessed.


Congrats Divine!



chiku2006 said:


> Hey Sandy,
> 
> Congrats my friend, have a rocking aussie life mate !


Thanks a lot chiku!


----------



## rajajessie

sandysehta said:


> Congrats Divine!


My apologies to miss out on you mate.
Please accept my sincerest greetings for your Visa Grant 
Wish you all the best for your future endeavours in OZ 
Cheers,
Raj


----------



## sandysehta

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/500698-my-grant-story.html#post4691010


----------



## mrsmith1

Dear Immigration...I'm ready for my visa grant...please hurrrrrry up!

Visa Lodged- 10 Apr 14


----------



## immigbird

Subclass 190 has returned back to slow speed ?


----------



## Neville Smith

HI All,

By the Grace of God and his mighty blessing my family has been blessed with an DIRECT GRANT.

I did receive my GRANT on July 15, 2014. 

A special thanks to all on this forum who have helped me sail through with patience.

Wishing all a speedy Grant.

Cheers Mate.


----------



## IndAussie

Neville Smith said:


> HI All,
> 
> By the Grace of God and his mighty blessing my family has been blessed with an DIRECT GRANT.
> 
> I did receive my GRANT on July 15, 2014.
> 
> A special thanks to all on this forum who have helped me sail through with patience.
> 
> Wishing all a speedy Grant.
> 
> Cheers Mate.


Congratulations Neville! So the wait was worth it!


----------



## Neville Smith

*Thanks BUddy*



Huss81 said:


> soon the pages on this thread will reach 1000.... why don't people use the Quote off feature and reply to all at once... rather than replying individually and just increasing the number of pages.... also, valid questions are getting lost in all this!





SS70011005 said:


> Well buddy is good enough!! And tera number ayega dost!!! But hum bhi line main lage hain....





IndAussie said:


> Congratulations Neville! So the wait was worth it!



Hi Buddy,

Got it just when i ran out of patience. Moral of the story. God Tests you, but will never let you break.....

Thanks for the wishes Mate.

Wishing all our friends in the forum an speedy Grant


----------



## sk2014

Neville Smith said:


> HI All,
> 
> By the Grace of God and his mighty blessing my family has been blessed with an DIRECT GRANT.
> 
> I did receive my GRANT on July 15, 2014.
> 
> A special thanks to all on this forum who have helped me sail through with patience.
> 
> Wishing all a speedy Grant.
> 
> Cheers Mate.



Congrats Neville,

Any particular reason for such a long delay, you had applied in Feb

How many family members did you include in your application?


----------



## immigbird

A new day ! Hope to see a shower of grants like the previous weeks. Appears that the process has slowed down again ! Hope not


----------



## sandysehta

Neville Smith said:


> HI All,
> 
> By the Grace of God and his mighty blessing my family has been blessed with an DIRECT GRANT.
> 
> I did receive my GRANT on July 15, 2014.
> 
> A special thanks to all on this forum who have helped me sail through with patience.
> 
> Wishing all a speedy Grant.
> 
> Cheers Mate.


Congrats Neville!


----------



## 'HM'

i am so in to see more of april grants (including mine)...


----------



## lakshay.vikas

Neville Smith said:


> HI All,
> 
> By the Grace of God and his mighty blessing my family has been blessed with an DIRECT GRANT.
> 
> I did receive my GRANT on July 15, 2014.
> 
> A special thanks to all on this forum who have helped me sail through with patience.
> 
> Wishing all a speedy Grant.
> 
> Cheers Mate.


Congrats Neville...All the best for all future endeavours. .


----------



## damiloo

*1st grant of the day*

AlhamdolliAllah after such long wait finally visa has been granted today for my complete family.

Thanks to all forum members , it helped me a lot. Initial as under :

SS : ACT
Visa : 190
IED : 20-Mar'15
Application : 19-Feb
CO : 3-Apr (JS)

Rgds
Damilloo


----------



## Trijunction

Guys..are you aware of any CO with initials "LC"?


----------



## 'HM'

Trijunction said:


> Guys..are you aware of any CO with initials "LC"?


dont know but jst wanna knw u got a CO allocated ???


----------



## nibiezou

Any grant from Team 33 recently?
I Eloged on 28th,Mar, allotted to Team 33 on 2nd, July.
Still no CO contact me now..........
.........


----------



## Samtrevour

La la la la lalala

A LIFE DECIDING MAIL... 

Its a Grant friends ....


----------



## luckyduck12

nibiezou said:


> Any grant from Team 33 recently?
> I Eloged on 28th,Mar, allotted to Team 33 on 2nd, July.
> Still no CO contact me now..........
> .........


You meant team 33 Brisbane?

They haven't release any grant for the last 2 weeks...


----------



## 'HM'

Samtrevour said:


> La la la la lalala
> 
> A LIFE DECIDING MAIL...
> 
> Its a Grant friends ....


hey brother congrats... i always used to get sad to see u sad n always there on the forum lookin fr ur grant, really happy fr u brother... big congrats


----------



## 'HM'

samysunny 9th april got a grant today... congrats buddy


----------



## manofsteel

'HM' said:


> samysunny 9th april got a grant today... congrats buddy


190? offshore applicant?


----------



## 'HM'

samysunny 9th april got a grant today, direct... congrats...


----------



## 'HM'

yes... check out the visa tracker sheet... i saw on that...


----------



## manofsteel

'HM' said:


> yes... check out the visa tracker sheet... i saw on that...


thanks for the reply. 
im not able to view any sheet from this site, it is being blocked at my end.

hopefully this thread will be filled with good news today


----------



## pyramid

Samtrevour said:


> La la la la lalala
> 
> A LIFE DECIDING MAIL...
> 
> Its a Grant friends ....


Thats excellent news...Your wait is over...Sun is shining (Though it dull here in Melbourne)...Enjoy....


----------



## DivineGrace

rajajessie said:


> My heartfelt congratulations to you friend.
> Its a delight to hear about your BIG NEWS! Have a rocking party
> Lastly, whenever you find time please share your detailed timeline and do let me know where are you planning to move :tea::tea:
> 
> Cheers,
> Raj


Thanks Buddy :lalala: It is an Awesome Feeling !!!  

My Timelines are : Visa Applied on 18th March
CO requested for meds on 9th July 
Grant on 22nd July
I would be moving to NSW , I reckon next year , Are you on the facebook Australian Forums ? Please PM me.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/IndiansInSydney/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/aussieindians/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/151839141677347/


----------



## kumar57749

Samtrevour said:


> La la la la lalala A LIFE DECIDING MAIL... Its a Grant friends ....


Congrats bro.... Happy for u


----------



## Tau$eef

Samtrevour said:


> La la la la lalala
> 
> A LIFE DECIDING MAIL...
> 
> Its a Grant friends ....


congrat dude


----------



## Samtrevour

Thank you a lot my friends... Its a great forum.... I will try to help every body in this forum new members.. Thanks thanks to all my well wisher friends.. All pending granties please try to mail your CO..


----------



## Blue Bird

damiloo said:


> AlhamdolliAllah after such long wait finally visa has been granted today for my complete family.
> 
> Thanks to all forum members , it helped me a lot. Initial as under :
> 
> SS : ACT
> Visa : 190
> IED : 20-Mar'15
> Application : 19-Feb
> CO : 3-Apr (JS)
> 
> Rgds
> Damilloo


Congrats Damiloo:lalala:


----------



## chiku2006

damiloo said:


> AlhamdolliAllah after such long wait finally visa has been granted today for my complete family.
> 
> Thanks to all forum members , it helped me a lot. Initial as under :
> 
> SS : ACT
> Visa : 190
> IED : 20-Mar'15
> Application : 19-Feb
> CO : 3-Apr (JS)
> 
> Rgds
> Damilloo


Hey congrats man !!


----------



## Tau$eef

nibiezou said:


> Any grant from Team 33 recently?
> I Eloged on 28th,Mar, allotted to Team 33 on 2nd, July.
> Still no CO contact me now..........
> .........


Dont worry....I never knew if I had a CO...but i got a grant letter in a fine morning.


----------



## VidyaS

Dear Friends,

I lodged my visa application on 25th March and not got any CO allocated. I sent an email to [email protected] and got auto-reply (Not received any response from them). Anyone in the same situation ? Please suggest what to do next.


----------



## Tau$eef

VidyaS said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on 25th March and not got any CO allocated. I sent an email to [email protected] and got auto-reply (Not received any response from them). Anyone in the same situation ? Please suggest what to do next.


call them up because it is likely that they do not check emails frequently


----------



## Samtrevour

VidyaS said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on 25th March and not got any CO allocated. I sent an email to [email protected] and got auto-reply (Not received any response from them). Anyone in the same situation ? Please suggest what to do next.


Hey vidyas .. Myself same situation .. But I got CO on 12th may.. I think u will recieve a reply mail in 7 days .. Or u will get grant directly


----------



## 'HM'

such a slow day...


----------



## sk2014

My agent got a reply from Adelaide team today that my application has not been assigned a CO yet 

This is depressing.


----------



## Hunter85

guys today CO was allocated to my case, asked for criminal record for me and for my girlfriend. The funny thing is we already submitted them way before but send them again…

Anyways I have a few question I would be really happy if you could answer

1 – I needed to get PCC from 4 different countries : Romania, Czech Republic, Republic of Turkey and Cyprus. And my girlfriend from Russia and Czech Republic. All PCCs except my Romanian and my girlfriends Russian PCC is from may 2014 but my Romanian and her Russian one is from October 2013. Do you think it will effect our Initial entry date? (Here in Czech Republic I need to announce my employer that I am leaving in 3 months advance)

2 – If CO asked for PCC and nothing else, does this mean everything is ok and there are no additional documents needed? Proof of relationship, work experience birth certificate??

3- I know this was asked many times but how long I might expect to wait for my grant? I believe proof of work might need some time to investigate or analyze but for PCC do you guys think it is much faster and I might expect my grant soon?


----------



## Hunter85

guys I have CO

Asked for PCC (which I already uploaded on april), now the real wait begins for me 

Do you think it will be a long wait? I have seen people getting their grant on the same day after PCC submission what do you think?


----------



## Trijunction

Hunter85 said:


> guys I have CO
> 
> Asked for PCC (which I already uploaded on april), now the real wait begins for me
> 
> Do you think it will be a long wait? I have seen people getting their grant on the same day after PCC submission what do you think?


good to see that there is some progress in your case.. how did you hear from them? through mail?

I havent heard anything so far. I have uploaded the docs too...

Wish you goodluck Hunter.. Wish you get it tomorrow.. I think Friday they are off right?


----------



## Waqarali20005

VidyaS said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on 25th March and not got any CO allocated. I sent an email to [email protected] and got auto-reply (Not received any response from them). Anyone in the same situation ? Please suggest what to do next.


received the following auto reply after sending them email on the mentioned adress:


> IMPORTANT NOTICE - New email address
> 
> We would like to advise that as of 30 June 2014 supporting documentation should be emailed to:
> 
> [email protected].
> 
> To ensure your documents are attended to as soon as possible, we encourage you to update your records, and to send any further documentation to [email protected].
> 
> The following mail boxes will no longer be available:
> 
> · [email protected]
> · [email protected]
> · [email protected]
> 
> If you have sent documents to any of these email addresses prior to 3 July 2014, you are not required to resend.


----------



## Hunter85

Hello Trijun,

Today when I opened my mail box I saw 2 e mails, 1 from my agent and another one from [email protected]

The one from [email protected] didnt have so much information (I am copy pasting it below)

Reference No. **********: Correspondence relating to this transaction has been sent.


--------------------------------------------------------------------
Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise
the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email,
including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged
and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination
or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the
intended recipient is prohibited. DIBP respects your privacy and has
obligations under the Privacy Act 1988. The official departmental privacy
policy can be viewed on the department's website at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection. See:
Privacy

And my agent received a detailed e mail with 4 PDF attachments, 3 of them were privicy staff and some info regarding immi and my CO the last one was regarding PCC, they were asking for National PCC for me and my girl friend (which I already uploaded on april)


----------



## Waqarali20005

Hunter85 said:


> guys today CO was allocated to my case, asked for criminal record for me and for my girlfriend. The funny thing is we already submitted them way before but send them again…
> 
> Anyways I have a few question I would be really happy if you could answer
> 
> 1 – I needed to get PCC from 4 different countries : Romania, Czech Republic, Republic of Turkey and Cyprus. And my girlfriend from Russia and Czech Republic. All PCCs except my Romanian and my girlfriends Russian PCC is from may 2014 but my Romanian and her Russian one is from October 2013. Do you think it will effect our Initial entry date? (Here in Czech Republic I need to announce my employer that I am leaving in 3 months advance)
> 
> 2 – If CO asked for PCC and nothing else, does this mean everything is ok and there are no additional documents needed? Proof of relationship, work experience birth certificate??
> 
> 3- I know this was asked many times but how long I might expect to wait for my grant? I believe proof of work might need some time to investigate or analyze but for PCC do you guys think it is much faster and I might expect my grant soon?


you applied on 8th while i applied on 7th, but no communication from CO whatsoever. I sent an email to gsm.adelaide........ will wait for the response till the birth of baby, after that will call them....


----------



## OZfreak

Guyzzz.....being a lurker here, I want to tell you that I received my GRANT email today....yahhhhhhh......Yahooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!! 

Grant Party !! Grant Party !! Grant Party !! Grant Party !! Grant Party !! Grant Party !! 

eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace: eace: eace:eace:


----------



## Hunter85

Mate I believe the CO is already looking at your case, I didnt claim any work experience maybe thats why it was easier for them to finalize but on the other hand if CO was more careful I would have had my grant today :deadhorse:



Waqarali20005 said:


> you applied on 8th while i applied on 7th, but no communication from CO whatsoever. I sent an email to gsm.adelaide........ will wait for the response till the birth of baby, after that will call them....


----------



## immigbird

OZfreak said:


> Guyzzz.....being a lurker here, I want to tell you that I received my GRANT email today....yahhhhhhh......Yahooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Grant Party !! Grant Party !! Grant Party !! Grant Party !! Grant Party !! Grant Party !!
> 
> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace: eace: eace:eace:


Congratulations dear OZfreak  wish you a successful journey to Oz buddy.

P.s. kindly share the timeline with us as we can not see the signature while using the mobile app.


----------



## Trijunction

Hunter85 said:


> Hello Trijun,
> 
> Today when I opened my mail box I saw 2 e mails, 1 from my agent and another one from [email protected]
> 
> The one from [email protected] didnt have so much information (I am copy pasting it below)
> 
> Reference No. **********: Correspondence relating to this transaction has been sent.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise
> the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email,
> including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged
> and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination
> or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the
> intended recipient is prohibited. DIBP respects your privacy and has
> obligations under the Privacy Act 1988. The official departmental privacy
> policy can be viewed on the department's website at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection. See:
> Privacy
> 
> And my agent received a detailed e mail with 4 PDF attachments, 3 of them were privicy staff and some info regarding immi and my CO the last one was regarding PCC, they were asking for National PCC for me and my girl friend (which I already uploaded on april)


Cool..thank you!let's see how tomorrow goes!


----------



## OZfreak

immigbird said:


> Congratulations dear OZfreak  wish you a successful journey to Oz buddy.
> 
> P.s. kindly share the timeline with us as we can not see the signature while using the mobile app.


IELSTS: Overall 8, each band min 07, Management Accountant: NSW SS received: 13th March'14, E-VISA: 15th March'14: BD PCC, March 29, Scottish PCC: April 07, MED: April 15: Direct Grant: 23rd July'14


----------



## Hunter85

I have seen many guys getting their grant at the same day after submitting PCC (ofcourse they submit it during ozzy working hours), now I am praying like hell  (if that is a term )


----------



## lovetosmack




----------



## Hunter85

Today is a good day, congrats 



lovetosmack said:


>


----------



## lovetosmack




----------



## Hunter85

guys does anyone have an input to this?

1 – I needed to get PCC from 4 different countries : Romania, Czech Republic, Republic of Turkey and Cyprus. And my girlfriend from Russia and Czech Republic. All PCCs except my Romanian and my girlfriends Russian PCC is from may 2014 but my Romanian and her Russian one is from October 2013. Do you think it will effect our Initial entry date? (Here in Czech Republic I need to announce my employer that I am leaving in 3 months advance)

2 – If CO asked for PCC and nothing else, does this mean everything is ok and there are no additional documents needed? Proof of relationship, work experience birth certificate??

3- I know this was asked many times but how long I might expect to wait for my grant? I believe proof of work might need some time to investigate or analyze but for PCC do you guys think it is much faster and I might expect my grant soon?


----------



## Timo Borisson

Hey, Hunter85!

1) Yes, I may effect the Initial Entry Date. It could be October 2014 for you because your Romanian PCC was obtained in 2013 - as you know, PCC is only valid for one year. I believe the same principle applies for your girlfriend. 

2) If no extra documents are asked to submit in order to prove something that you claimed - It should be fine.

3) No one can answer that question, mate )). Sorry about that. As far as I know, DIBP officers have already collected so many PPC from many countries - so unless any special checks are involved, it should be processed quickly. 

According to the visa tracker, lovotosmack and Moitrai have already got their visas - and you're close. So I hope you'll be the next one, buddy ))). With all those who are still waiting.


----------



## JatinBhatia

yaaaaaahhhhhoooooooo!!!!

unbelievable....i cant explain the feeling....


----------



## Ragan

OZfreak said:


> Guyzzz.....being a lurker here, I want to tell you that I received my GRANT email today....yahhhhhhh......Yahooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Grant Party !! Grant Party !! Grant Party !! Grant Party !! Grant Party !! Grant Party !!
> 
> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace: eace: eace:eace:


Big hug to you OZfreak......Enjoy the moment.


----------



## Hunter85

anyone stayed more than 1 country and get a request from CO for PCC??

did they include from which country they request PCC from? In my correspondence it just says PCC national does it mean they just need national one? or is it generic e mail which means send all of them.

I am so confused because I already uploaded everything and today they are again asking PCC national. I am not sure if they have standard e mail for PCC and in that e mail it just says PCC national.

Guys please help me and share your experience if you needed multiple PCCs and if CO asked specifically for them....


----------



## Hunter85

lovetosmack, what documents your CO asked from you? and after how many days you received your grant?


----------



## Waqarali20005

lovetosmack said:


>


What can i say:lalala: , bravo!!!!!! seems like our journey which started from NSW thread have ended from your end :clap2:......... just pray i get this thing soon... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## delvy

congrats guys those who got grant today!!!

enjoy your life in Oz


----------



## delvy

lovetosmack said:


>


congrats dude! finally you got it!

enjoy


----------



## OZfreak

Ragan said:


> Big hug to you OZfreak......Enjoy the moment.


thanks brother !!!


----------



## Sandy J

Congrats lovetosmack, you have been instrumental in sharing the knowledge and helping people. All the best for future endeavors.


----------



## delvy

Hi
what is the general email address to who I can ask about the CO status?


----------



## Huss81

Hunter85 said:


> anyone stayed more than 1 country and get a request from CO for PCC??
> 
> did they include from which country they request PCC from? In my correspondence it just says PCC national does it mean they just need national one? or is it generic e mail which means send all of them.
> 
> I am so confused because I already uploaded everything and today they are again asking PCC national. I am not sure if they have standard e mail for PCC and in that e mail it just says PCC national.
> 
> Guys please help me and share your experience if you needed multiple PCCs and if CO asked specifically for them....


I had submitted three different PCC's... but did not get any further requirement from the CO.. I got a direct grant last week....

If you already have a CO or the contact details of a CO, you could send an email asking for your clarification... if not, just upload all your PCC's again...


----------



## Tau$eef

lovetosmack said:


>


OMG :roll: Smacky ye got the grant...now its time to party arty:


Congratulations and when are you flying?


----------



## Tau$eef

OZfreak said:


> IELSTS: Overall 8, each band min 07, Management Accountant: NSW SS received: 13th March'14, E-VISA: 15th March'14: BD PCC, March 29, Scottish PCC: April 07, MED: April 15: Direct Grant: 23rd July'14


Congrat OZfreak....when are you flying?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Hunter85 said:


> guys does anyone have an input to this?
> 
> 1 – I needed to get PCC from 4 different countries : Romania, Czech Republic, Republic of Turkey and Cyprus. And my girlfriend from Russia and Czech Republic. All PCCs except my Romanian and my girlfriends Russian PCC is from may 2014 but my Romanian and her Russian one is from October 2013. Do you think it will effect our Initial entry date? (Here in Czech Republic I need to announce my employer that I am leaving in 3 months advance)
> 
> 2 – If CO asked for PCC and nothing else, does this mean everything is ok and there are no additional documents needed? Proof of relationship, work experience birth certificate??
> 
> 3- I know this was asked many times but how long I might expect to wait for my grant? I believe proof of work might need some time to investigate or analyze but for PCC do you guys think it is much faster and I might expect my grant soon?



Your First Entry date will be the oldest *issuance* date of *ALL PCCs* submitted on your application whether by you or the secondary applicant.

Your first entry date will be in October. You need to get new PCCs (instead of the ones issued in 2013) and submit them if you want your entry date delayed.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Hunter85 said:


> anyone stayed more than 1 country and get a request from CO for PCC??
> 
> did they include from which country they request PCC from? In my correspondence it just says PCC national does it mean they just need national one? or is it generic e mail which means send all of them.
> 
> I am so confused because I already uploaded everything and today they are again asking PCC national. I am not sure if they have standard e mail for PCC and in that e mail it just says PCC national.
> 
> Guys please help me and share your experience if you needed multiple PCCs and if CO asked specifically for them....


In some countries like the US there is a state PCC and a national PCC.


----------



## sandysehta

damiloo said:


> AlhamdolliAllah after such long wait finally visa has been granted today for my complete family.
> 
> Thanks to all forum members , it helped me a lot. Initial as under :
> 
> SS : ACT
> Visa : 190
> IED : 20-Mar'15
> Application : 19-Feb
> CO : 3-Apr (JS)
> 
> Rgds
> Damilloo


Congrats Damilloo!



Samtrevour said:


> La la la la lalala
> 
> A LIFE DECIDING MAIL...
> 
> Its a Grant friends ....


Congrats Samtrevour!



OZfreak said:


> Guyzzz.....being a lurker here, I want to tell you that I received my GRANT email today....yahhhhhhh......Yahooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Grant Party !! Grant Party !! Grant Party !! Grant Party !! Grant Party !! Grant Party !!
> 
> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace: eace: eace:eace:


Congrats OZfreak!



JatinBhatia said:


> yaaaaaahhhhhoooooooo!!!!
> 
> unbelievable....i cant explain the feeling....


Congrats Jatin!



TheExpatriate said:


> Your First Entry date will be the oldest *issuance* date of *ALL PCCs* submitted on your application whether by you or the secondary applicant.
> 
> Your first entry date will be in October. You need to get new PCCs (instead of the ones issued in 2013) and submit them if you want your entry date delayed.


Correction to the above rule. Your First Entry date will be the oldest *issuance* date of *ALL PCCs* submitted on your application by Primary applicant.
My wife's PCC was Sep and mine was Dec, I got Dec IED.


----------



## netzkeenet

Hunter85 said:


> Mate I believe the CO is already looking at your case, I didnt claim any work experience maybe thats why it was easier for them to finalize but on the other hand if CO was more careful I would have had my grant today :deadhorse:


Hello since you did not claim points for work exp did you upload docs for your work experience? Thank you


----------



## Hunter85

netzkeenet said:


> Hello since you did not claim points for work exp did you upload docs for your work experience? Thank you


No I havent uploaded anything only my ACS result.


----------



## Me86

TheExpatriate said:


> Your First Entry date will be the oldest *issuance* date of *ALL PCCs* submitted on your application whether by you or the secondary applicant.
> 
> Your first entry date will be in October. You need to get new PCCs (instead of the ones issued in 2013) and submit them if you want your entry date delayed.


I think that it can vary.
I had 2 PCCs with expiry dates that were in December and January and my IED is based on my medicals that I took in February...


----------



## Hunter85

Me86 said:


> I think that it can vary.
> I had 2 PCCs with expiry dates that were in December and January and my IED is based on my medicals that I took in February...


I also heard that some other applicants got their IED not according to their earliest PCC but some other day....


----------



## TheExpatriate

Me86 said:


> I think that it can vary.
> I had 2 PCCs with expiry dates that were in December and January and my IED is based on my medicals that I took in February...


define PCC expiry? do you mean one year from issuance, or expiry date by the issuing government?


----------



## tarunar1

TheExpatriate said:


> define PCC expiry? do you mean one year from issuance, or expiry date by the issuing government?


Expiry from the date of issue. It's valid for one year.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## lovetosmack

Hunter85 said:


> lovetosmack, what documents your CO asked from you? and after how many days you received your grant?


Sorry Hunter85 for the late response. Was just busy today at office. My timelines & CO were
190 | 262113 | eVisa - 03 Apr 2014 | AT4 --> AT2 --> CO LE | Grant - 23-Jul-2014
+Dependent Mother

Got asked for Written explanation for providing SSC certificates as Evidence of DoB & Qualifying marksheets to be attached to the medium of instruction certificate.


----------



## lovetosmack

Waqarali20005 said:


> What can i say:lalala: , bravo!!!!!! seems like our journey which started from NSW thread have ended from your end :clap2:......... just pray i get this thing soon... :fingerscrossed:


You'll get it bro. What's your visa applied date ? Little confused since some dates in your signature are showing dd/mm & some mm/dd I guess.

If it's April 7th I guess your is in line. Just pray it gets cleared without going for external checks. ray:


----------



## sk2014

I just dont understand how DIBP works, people who applied later than me got direct grants while a CO is yet to be allocated to my application according to Adelaide team's reply.

I made a big mistake by going for 190 when I should have waited for 189 invite since I had the points. 

 :frusty::frusty:


----------



## Waqarali20005

lovetosmack said:


> You'll get it bro. What's your visa applied date ? Little confused since some dates in your signature are showing dd/mm & some mm/dd I guess.
> 
> If it's April 7th I guess your is in line. Just pray it gets cleared without going for external checks. ray:


Its 7th april...


----------



## oz.dezire

Hi senior expats, I am unable to create a new thread!
I am not familiar with this, I am moving to sydney in August first week, I need to know if any PR 190 Visa grant holders are also movin in the same time period.

I am movin from Tamilnadu India,,
Anybody wants to join or share their wisdom?

Thanks!


----------



## lovetosmack

oz.dezire said:


> Hi senior expats, I am unable to create a new thread!
> I am not familiar with this, I am moving to sydney in August first week, I need to know if any PR 190 Visa grant holders are also movin in the same time period.
> 
> I am movin from Tamilnadu India,,
> Anybody wants to join or share their wisdom?
> 
> Thanks!


Send message to user Santosh.15

Also leave message in thread "Chennai-nsw pr applicants "


----------



## lovetosmack

sk2014 said:


> I just dont understand how DIBP works, people who applied later than me got direct grants while a CO is yet to be allocated to my application according to Adelaide team's reply.
> 
> I made a big mistake by going for 190 when I should have waited for 189 invite since I had the points.
> 
> :frusty::frusty:


Hi.. My observation. There is not going to be CO allocated anymore. Your file moves between teams working in different aspects of your file. For all you know you might get it tomorrow or the day after or sooner. Try giving them a call or sending an email to check the status.


----------



## lovetosmack

Waqarali20005 said:


> Its 7th april...


Somehow I feel you'll not be subjected to external security checks.


----------



## Yenigalla

sk2014 said:


> I just dont understand how DIBP works, people who applied later than me got direct grants while a CO is yet to be allocated to my application according to Adelaide team's reply.
> 
> I made a big mistake by going for 190 when I should have waited for 189 invite since I had the points.
> 
> :frusty::frusty:


Sk2014
I understand, least I can say is be a little patient. It is a bit frustrating to wait but it pays off in the end. Once you receive your grant and look back at your timeline it wouldn't matter if you had got your grant a week or two earlier or later than your co applicants. Imagine the plight of some of the members who were waiting for 6 months or more for a grant.I don't mean to scare you but if your read through the thread, you would notice that some cases are granted a little sooner than the rest. Eventually most of us receive a grant unless there is a serious or contemplating issue . 
I don't know if its a consolation but one of March 1 week applicant recvd his/her grant this week.!
Chin up and be cheerful!
Relax for a while and before you know it the much awaited grant will be in your lap!
All the very best to you and wishing you a speedy grant!


----------



## VidyaS

Samtrevour said:


> Hey vidyas .. Myself same situation .. But I got CO on 12th may.. I think u will recieve a reply mail in 7 days .. Or u will get grant directly


Thanks Sam



Tau$eef said:


> call them up because it is likely that they do not check emails frequently


Thanks Tau$eef. As I don't have any CO assigned, do you know the telephone number I should dial to reach them and get the status ? Initial email "IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received" has below contact address (Phone number is not clear and has "?" in between).

GSM Adelaide
OFFICE: , Level 4 55 Currie Street ADELAIDE SA 5000 
POSTAL: GPO Box 1638 ADELAIDE SA 5001 
PHONE: 131?881WEBSITE: http://www.immi.gov.au


----------



## Alnaibii

Hunter85 said:


> Anyways I have a few question I would be really happy if you could answer
> 
> 1 – I needed to get PCC from 4 different countries : Romania, Czech Republic, Republic of Turkey and Cyprus. And my girlfriend from Russia and Czech Republic. All PCCs except my Romanian and my girlfriends Russian PCC is from may 2014 but my Romanian and her Russian one is from October 2013. Do you think it will effect our Initial entry date? (Here in Czech Republic I need to announce my employer that I am leaving in 3 months advance)


If you are not currently living in Romania, i do not think that the date on this PCC will affect your IED.


----------



## Waqarali20005

lovetosmack said:


> Somehow I feel you'll not be subjected to external security checks.


Let's hope so


----------



## manpreetgala

amen said:


> Any one from other forums got grants today?


Hi Note the grant but CO signed on 15/7
Requested AFP and Canadian PCC as I live in Canada.
Applied and Waiting to upload


----------



## 'HM'

i think the dibp office is on off tomo, ryt?


----------



## Garry2684

Congrats to all who have received their grants and good luck to all who are still waiting.


----------



## manofsteel

sk2014 said:


> I just dont understand how DIBP works, people who applied later than me got direct grants while a CO is yet to be allocated to my application according to Adelaide team's reply.
> 
> I made a big mistake by going for 190 when I should have waited for 189 invite since I had the points.
> 
> :frusty::frusty:


Why did you choose 190 if you have enough points for 189? Is it because it takes longer to get an invite as your nominated occupation is in the golden 6 occupations that have reached the ceiling? If yes, I guess you should be thankful as you got state sponsorship. 
I saw some 2013 applicants with 60 points still waiting for invite up until now, while you are waiting for visa grant. cheer up mate, you are not alone


----------



## manofsteel

'HM' said:


> i think the dibp office is on off tomo, ryt?


is it because of holiday? they are not allowed to take off until they give us grants! haha


----------



## 'HM'

such a slow day, no news, nothins happenin...


----------



## Surfer127

I am happy to join "visa lodged club"


----------



## 'HM'

no grants since morning, wtf, its a three day off after today...


----------



## alsamillan

*Feedback works!*

I got to know that I was assigned a CO due to a feedback mail I sent a while back. At first they responded with a template, but a month later they replied explaining several things and letting me know I had a processing team assigned. On the bright side, it saved me an hour on the phone.


----------



## Trijunction

'HM' said:


> no grants since morning, wtf, its a three day off after today...


I just called them this morning and they say that as of now, any specific CO is yet to start working on my file! When I mentined about somebody lodged on the same day as me got his grant, the operator is evasive of clear answer. Whats clear is there is more waiting game in store for now.


----------



## 'HM'

Trijunction said:


> I just called them this morning and they say that as of now, any specific CO is yet to start working on my file! When I mentined about somebody lodged on the same day as me got his grant, the operator is evasive of clear answer. Whats clear is there is more waiting game in store for now.


its killing....


----------



## hopefulhope

Can you elaborate her clear answer


----------



## sk2014

manofsteel said:


> Why did you choose 190 if you have enough points for 189? Is it because it takes longer to get an invite as your nominated occupation is in the golden 6 occupations that have reached the ceiling? If yes, I guess you should be thankful as you got state sponsorship.
> I saw some 2013 applicants with 60 points still waiting for invite up until now, while you are waiting for visa grant. cheer up mate, you are not alone


There were two reasons I went for SS.

Software engineer is high demand occupation, people with 65 and 70 points were getting invites. I was waiting for a long time to get the invite with 60 points.

The processing time for 189 during early April was 6 months while for 190 was 3 months. Since I wanted to get out quickly, I thought going for 190 is the better option.

In the next 2 weeks after I lodged my application 2400 people got invites and 189ers started getting grants in less than 1 month. I dont know why DIBP said that the average processing time is 6 months


----------



## j_1019alisen

'HM' said:


> no grants since morning, wtf, its a three day off after today...


What about tomorrow?


190 NSW Visa lodge: 15-3-2014 CO: 4-7-2014 MEDICALS: 8-7-2014 GRANT ?????????


----------



## 'HM'

j_1019alisen said:


> What about tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 190 NSW Visa lodge: 15-3-2014 CO: 4-7-2014 MEDICALS: 8-7-2014 GRANT ?????????


the office is shifting somewhere else, they wud resume work on monday...


----------



## manofsteel

sk2014 said:


> There were two reasons I went for SS.
> 
> Software engineer is high demand occupation, people with 65 and 70 points were getting invites. I was waiting for a long time to get the invite with 60 points.
> 
> The processing time for 189 during early April was 6 months while for 190 was 3 months. Since I wanted to get out quickly, I thought going for 190 is the better option.
> 
> In the next 2 weeks after I lodged my application 2400 people got invites and 189ers started getting grants in less than 1 month. I dont know why DIBP said that the average processing time is 6 months


If that's the case then don't feel sorry for the decision you made. you're blessed as you have options to either go for 190 or 189. Other intending migrants could still be waiting for invites or trying to hit the 60points mark to at least apply for 190. 

Just be patient and pray to receive the grant.. and not the other letter (if you know what I mean). Meanwhile, enjoy the wait, you'll have yours soon!


----------



## Hunter85

great someone just deleted half of tracking sheet, well done with your excel skills you should add in your CV while searching for a job in australia


----------



## manofsteel

'HM' said:


> its killing....


..me softly 

Hope to hear loud shoutout for a grant! c'mon, anybody?


----------



## 'HM'

Hunter85 said:


> great someone just deleted half of tracking sheet, well done with your excel skills you should add in your CV while searching for a job in australia


the sheet seems fine...


----------



## hopefulhope

There is no holiday today in Australia, infact there are no public holidays in July and august


----------



## Virginia312

Hi guys,No Grant TOday?


----------



## immigbird

hopefulhope said:


> There is no holiday today in Australia, infact there are no public holidays in July and august


No public holidays, but I think DIBP are moving to a new office. Reopen next Monday.


----------



## Waqarali20005

hopefulhope said:


> There is no holiday today in Australia, infact there are no public holidays in July and august


i second your opinion! check this link, no holiday tomorrow

Public holidays | australia.gov.au


----------



## orcablue

I can see one grant today to mrssmith...updated in the excel sheet. Hope its accurate


----------



## hopefulhope

orcablue said:


> I can see one grant today to mrssmith...updated in the excel sheet. Hope its accurate


good to hear this news... thanks to you orcablue


----------



## manofsteel

immigbird said:


> No public holidays, but I think DIBP are moving to a new office. Reopen next Monday.


oh no! a delay of 1 day is like a delay forever! :ranger:

kidding aside, I hope they move to a more comfortable place so they can enjoy giving speedy grants :typing: :thumb:


----------



## Trijunction

manofsteel said:


> oh no! a delay of 1 day is like a delay forever! :ranger:
> 
> kidding aside, I hope they move to a more comfortable place so they can enjoy giving speedy grants :typing: :thumb:


Speedy grants or no is secondary. But I am sure Monday will be slow as they have to settle down..


----------



## mrsmith1

orcablue said:


> I can see one grant today to mrssmith...updated in the excel sheet. Hope its accurate


Hey guys, 

I got the golden grant email this morning, Happy PR grant day!!!!!

I front loaded everything and gave as much evidence as possible.

I was offered a job in Melbourne last week subject to my PR being granted, so i emailed [email protected] explaining this and i just asked politely if they needed any more information or documents from me. i didn't get a reply, but it looks like the risk of sending the email paid off. 

If you applied more than 3 months ago and haven't heard from Immi i would ring GSM Adelaide (+61 1300 364 613) and ask if you have been allocated a processing team and a CO. 
Once your application is allocated to a processing team and you have a CO then your grant should be really quick if your application is complete and not too complicated. 

I would imagine all the April applicants will be granted real soon!!

Good luck guys, 

VIC 190 applied 10th April - 233914 - CO 8th July - Granted 24th July


----------



## Dhana1985

Good luck on your grant. It's nice to see that department is start processing April applicants. Enjoy you life in Oz......


----------



## VidyaS

VidyaS said:


> Thanks Sam
> 
> 
> Thanks Tau$eef. As I don't have any CO assigned, do you know the telephone number I should dial to reach them and get the status ? Initial email "IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received" has below contact address (Phone number is not clear and has "?" in between).
> 
> GSM Adelaide
> OFFICE: , Level 4 55 Currie Street ADELAIDE SA 5000
> POSTAL: GPO Box 1638 ADELAIDE SA 5001
> PHONE: 131?881WEBSITE: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection



Dear Friends,
Finally (after 121 days of wait) I got CO assigned for my case - Adelaide Team 6. I have been asked to submit Pay Evidence from 2009 to 2012. They are asking for Pay slips, Bank statements and Taxation documents. They accept only pdf files (and not winzipped files). I have a bunch of files now for these 4 years. Shall I club similar files for all 4 years ? Eg: Make bank statement for 4 years into a single pdf (it will be a huge file with over 400 pages ). Please advice.

Regards,


----------



## jerrychen

congrats!
offshore job offer? thats great, do you mind sharing your industry pls?


----------



## MikkiDuda

VidyaS said:


> Dear Friends,
> Finally (after 121 days of wait) I got CO assigned for my case - Adelaide Team 6. I have been asked to submit Pay Evidence from 2009 to 2012. They are asking for Pay slips, Bank statements and Taxation documents. They accept only pdf files (and not winzipped files). I have a bunch of files now for these 4 years. Shall I club similar files for all 4 years ? Eg: Make bank statement for 4 years into a single pdf (it will be a huge file with over 400 pages ). Please advice.
> 
> Regards,


Divide them as the size limit is only 5 MB per file and name them so they know the order - eg.: Tax_docs_2009_1, Tax_docs_2009_2, Tax_docs_2010_1, etc. or Tax_docs_2009_Jan_July, Tax_docs_2009_Aug_Dec, etc.


----------



## Markl41

mrsmith1 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got the golden grant email this morning, Happy PR grant day!!!!!
> 
> I front loaded everything and gave as much evidence as possible.
> 
> I was offered a job in Melbourne last week subject to my PR being granted, so i explaining this and i just asked politely if they needed any more information or documents from me. i didn't get a reply, but it looks like the risk of sending the email paid off.
> 
> If you applied more than 3 months ago and haven't heard from Immi i would ring GSM Adelaide (+61 1300 364 613) and ask if you have been allocated a processing team and a CO.
> Once your application is allocated to a processing team and you have a CO then your grant should be really quick if your application is complete and not too complicated.
> 
> I would imagine all the April applicants will be granted real soon!!
> 
> Good luck guys,
> 
> VIC 190 applied 10th April - 233914 - CO 8th July - Granted 24th July


This is great news, I also front loaded all my documentation more than 3 months ago and have had no contact from immi. Should I try emailing them? I am using an agent? Don't want to cause issues but also can't wait much longer....


----------



## lovetosmack

VidyaS said:


> Dear Friends,
> Finally (after 121 days of wait) I got CO assigned for my case - Adelaide Team 6. I have been asked to submit Pay Evidence from 2009 to 2012. They are asking for Pay slips, Bank statements and Taxation documents. They accept only pdf files (and not winzipped files). I have a bunch of files now for these 4 years. Shall I club similar files for all 4 years ? Eg: Make bank statement for 4 years into a single pdf (it will be a huge file with over 400 pages ). Please advice.
> 
> Regards,


Since they are bank docs they won't even touch 5mb even if merged together. Try it and use compress.Smallpdf.Com if its still large in size.


----------



## salim25pk

Hi Waqarali,

Our cases are very similar. I applied on 6th of April, external auditor, NSW sponsored from Pakistan etc. 

Can you please let me know if you have been contacted by CO yet. I have not yet heard anything.

Thanks,


----------



## ayesha85

lovetosmack said:


> Sorry Hunter85 for the late response. Was just busy today at office. My timelines & CO were
> 190 | 262113 | eVisa - 03 Apr 2014 | AT4 --> AT2 --> CO LE | Grant - 23-Jul-2014
> +Dependent Mother
> 
> Got asked for Written explanation for providing SSC certificates as Evidence of DoB & Qualifying marksheets to be attached to the medium of instruction certificate.


Congrats..
Can you please explain what kind of explanation as we had also submitted SSC certificate as Birth evidence for my husband and letter from his college for Medium of instruction.

Regards


----------



## Waqarali20005

salim25pk said:


> Hi Waqarali,
> 
> Our cases are very similar. I applied on 6th of April, external auditor, NSW sponsored from Pakistan etc.
> 
> Can you please let me know if you have been contacted by CO yet. I have not yet heard anything.
> 
> Thanks,


Nothing as yet... where are you from? I am based in isb


----------



## Markl41

Hi all, just joined the forum and want to say congrats to all those that have received a visa. I also lodged my application on the 18th of April (all documents frontloaded) and would like to join the journey


----------



## manofsteel

mrsmith1 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got the golden grant email this morning, Happy PR grant day!!!!!
> 
> I front loaded everything and gave as much evidence as possible.
> 
> I was offered a job in Melbourne last week subject to my PR being granted, so i emailed [email protected] explaining this and i just asked politely if they needed any more information or documents from me. i didn't get a reply, but it looks like the risk of sending the email paid off.
> 
> If you applied more than 3 months ago and haven't heard from Immi i would ring GSM Adelaide (+61 1300 364 613) and ask if you have been allocated a processing team and a CO.
> Once your application is allocated to a processing team and you have a CO then your grant should be really quick if your application is complete and not too complicated.
> 
> I would imagine all the April applicants will be granted real soon!!
> 
> Good luck guys,
> 
> VIC 190 applied 10th April - 233914 - CO 8th July - Granted 24th July


wow a grant and a job offer, what a blessing! congrats @mrssmith1!


----------



## orcablue

Congrats mrsmith1  And great having a job offer as well.

On a separate note, only the Adelaide team's moving office right? If thats so, then the Brisbane team is still in action for Friday & Monday.


----------



## hopefulhope

Yes I too think so


----------



## IndAussie

mrsmith1 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got the golden grant email this morning, Happy PR grant day!!!!!
> 
> I front loaded everything and gave as much evidence as possible.
> 
> I was offered a job in Melbourne last week subject to my PR being granted, so i emailed [email protected] explaining this and i just asked politely if they needed any more information or documents from me. i didn't get a reply, but it looks like the risk of sending the email paid off.
> 
> If you applied more than 3 months ago and haven't heard from Immi i would ring GSM Adelaide (+61 1300 364 613) and ask if you have been allocated a processing team and a CO.
> Once your application is allocated to a processing team and you have a CO then your grant should be really quick if your application is complete and not too complicated.
> 
> I would imagine all the April applicants will be granted real soon!!
> 
> Good luck guys,
> 
> VIC 190 applied 10th April - 233914 - CO 8th July - Granted 24th July


Visa grant plus job offer is double treat! Congratulations mrsmith1 :whoo:


----------



## Waqarali20005

CO allocated from Adelaide tea 04....


----------



## Waqarali20005

CO allocated after 109 days or 3.633333333 months


----------



## 'HM'

did the CO asked for sumthing? which team? plz


----------



## Virginia312

'HM' said:


> did the CO asked for sumthing? which team? plz


it looks you can get grant today too,:fingerscrossed:


----------



## manofsteel

Waqarali20005 said:


> CO allocated after 109 days or 3.633333333 months


How did you come to know CO has been allocated, did you call or emailed them on the status? Or did they simply sent you an email asking for additional docs?


----------



## 'HM'

Waqarali20005 said:


> CO allocated from Adelaide tea 04....


did the CO asked fr sumthin brother???


----------



## Waqarali20005

nothing, it was sort of a communication/acknowledgement/introduction email...


----------



## 'HM'

something like - "Congratulations, u hv got a CO"... lol...


----------



## Waqarali20005

'HM' said:


> something like - "Congratulations, u hv got a CO"... lol...


i emaled them few days ago on gsm.adelaide......, maybe they felt it necessary to respond me, so they allocated a CO and then responsded..


----------



## Waqarali20005

manofsteel said:


> How did you come to know CO has been allocated, did you call or emailed them on the status? Or did they simply sent you an email asking for additional docs?


i emailed them few days ago on [email protected], today they responded with couple of attachments regarding the privacy etc. and my application summary.. no additional information has been asked as yet...


----------



## Waqarali20005

'HM' said:


> did the CO asked for sumthing? which team? plz


team 04 adelaide..


----------



## Yenigalla

orcablue said:


> Congrats mrsmith1  And great having a job offer as well.
> 
> On a separate note, only the Adelaide team's moving office right? If thats so, then the Brisbane team is still in action for Friday & Monday.


You r right orcablue., Brisbane team should be working. Morover there is no mention of a holiday on their website. I guess they will go slow today and early next week too, as they might face issues- settling down at new premises etc.,


----------



## Pame

Hi all,

Relocation of immigration offices in the past has always caused some delays. so be patient.


----------



## lovetosmack

Waqarali20005 said:


> i emailed them few days ago on [email protected], today they responded with couple of attachments regarding the privacy etc. and my application summary.. no additional information has been asked as yet...


Ali.. You sure there is no checklist of docs requested in the email? Why then did they email you? What was the email content?


----------



## manofsteel

Waqarali20005 said:


> i emailed them few days ago on [email protected], today they responded with couple of attachments regarding the privacy etc. and my application summary.. no additional information has been asked as yet...


So it's just an status update to indicate CO allocation in response to your query? 
In your immiaccount, has there been any update also?


----------



## Waqarali20005

lovetosmack said:


> Ali.. You sure there is no checklist of docs requested in the email? Why then did they email you? What was the email content?


just to say "how you doing buddy".... i checked twice and thrice, and their is no checklist... may be they just wanted to respond to my query


----------



## javaidiqbal

It's Direct grant exactly after 4 months.

Didn't receive the letter from Agent so far. Good luck for everyone waiting for the grant.


----------



## sajandeep

javaidiqbal said:


> It's Direct grant exactly after 4 months.
> 
> Didn't receive the letter from Agent so far. Good luck for everyone waiting for the grant.


congrats could u share the timelines please.....


----------



## chiku2006

javaidiqbal said:


> It's Direct grant exactly after 4 months.
> 
> Didn't receive the letter from Agent so far. Good luck for everyone waiting for the grant.


Congratulations Javaid !!


----------



## Ragan

javaidiqbal said:


> It's Direct grant exactly after 4 months.
> 
> Didn't receive the letter from Agent so far. Good luck for everyone waiting for the grant.


Many Congratulations for getting the golden mail.


----------



## javaidiqbal

sajandeep said:


> congrats could u share the timelines please.....


Please see my signature; posting here again if you are not able to view my Signature:
ICT Manager 135199 | IELTS 7-DEC-2013 | ACS 3-FEB-2014 | EOI (65 points) and SS (SA 190) 12-MAR-2014 | Lodged 25-MAR-2014 | Medical & PCC Front uploaded in April | CO Never assigned|Grant 25-JUL-2014


----------



## jestin684

Ohoooo.....Congrats bro ......so happy for u.......party, party, party........

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## sameer7106

javaidiqbal said:


> It's Direct grant exactly after 4 months.
> 
> Didn't receive the letter from Agent so far. Good luck for everyone waiting for the grant.


congrats buddy and all d best for future!!


----------



## jestin684

javaidiqbal said:


> It's Direct grant exactly after 4 months.
> 
> Didn't receive the letter from Agent so far. Good luck for everyone waiting for the grant.


Congrats javaidiqbal........Wishing u a happy life in oz.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

mrsmith1 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got the golden grant email this morning, Happy PR grant day!!!!!
> 
> I front loaded everything and gave as much evidence as possible.
> 
> I was offered a job in Melbourne last week subject to my PR being granted, so i emailed [email protected] explaining this and i just asked politely if they needed any more information or documents from me. i didn't get a reply, but it looks like the risk of sending the email paid off.
> 
> If you applied more than 3 months ago and haven't heard from Immi i would ring GSM Adelaide (+61 1300 364 613) and ask if you have been allocated a processing team and a CO.
> Once your application is allocated to a processing team and you have a CO then your grant should be really quick if your application is complete and not too complicated.
> 
> I would imagine all the April applicants will be granted real soon!!
> 
> Good luck guys,
> 
> VIC 190 applied 10th April - 233914 - CO 8th July - Granted 24th July


Congrats mrsmith.... Wishing u a happy life in oz.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

OZfreak said:


> Guyzzz.....being a lurker here, I want to tell you that I received my GRANT email today....yahhhhhhh......Yahooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Grant Party !! Grant Party !! Grant Party !! Grant Party !! Grant Party !! Grant Party !!
> 
> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace: eace: eace:eace:


Congrats ozfreak ........Wishing u a happy life in oz.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

JatinBhatia said:


> yaaaaaahhhhhoooooooo!!!!
> 
> unbelievable....i cant explain the feeling....


Congrats jatinbhatia......keep enjoying the unexplainable feeling.....its once in a lifetime thing.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## chsekharbabu

javaidiqbal said:


> It's Direct grant exactly after 4 months.
> 
> Didn't receive the letter from Agent so far. Good luck for everyone waiting for the grant.


Congrats Dude!!!

Have fun in Australia and wish you all the best.


----------



## jestin684

Samtrevour said:


> La la la la lalala
> 
> A LIFE DECIDING MAIL...
> 
> Its a Grant friends ....


Congrats samtrevour........surely a life deciding mail......oz forever...

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

damiloo said:


> AlhamdolliAllah after such long wait finally visa has been granted today for my complete family.
> 
> Thanks to all forum members , it helped me a lot. Initial as under :
> 
> SS : ACT
> Visa : 190
> IED : 20-Mar'15
> Application : 19-Feb
> CO : 3-Apr (JS)
> 
> Rgds
> Damilloo


Congrats damiloo......Wishing u and the entire family a happy life in oz......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

Ohoooo.....Congrats bro lovetosmack ......so happy for u.......party, party, party........Wishing u a happy life in oz.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

Neville Smith said:


> HI All,
> 
> By the Grace of God and his mighty blessing my family has been blessed with an DIRECT GRANT.
> 
> I did receive my GRANT on July 15, 2014.
> 
> A special thanks to all on this forum who have helped me sail through with patience.
> 
> Wishing all a speedy Grant.
> 
> Cheers Mate.


Congrats neville smith......Wishing u and the entire family a happy life in oz.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

DivineGrace said:


> Hey Raj my friend
> I got my grant letter day by GOD'S GRACE . Thanks for praying for me , thanks for the positivity , Stay Blessed.


Congrats DivineGrace.......Wishing u a happy life in oz.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## sajandeep

sameer7106 said:


> congrats buddy and all d best for future!!


hi sameer, 

hw u doin bro? since u were in perth, ur inputs will be helpful in this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...78-western-australia-visa-holders-2014-a.html


----------



## Samtrevour

jestin684 said:


> Congrats samtrevour........surely a life deciding mail......oz forever...
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Thank you jestin


----------



## steverds

Hi Guys,
From the tracker it seems 189 is getting faster grants than 190,even for those who have applied in May.I always assumed 190 was given priority over 189. 
Anyone knows why so?


----------



## Expat2013

steverds said:


> Hi Guys,
> From the tracker it seems 189 is getting faster grants than 190,even for those who have applied in May.I always assumed 190 was given priority over 189.
> Anyone knows why so?


I don't think it is due to priority.

1. I suspect both visas have separate processing groups.
2. 189 visas continued to get rolled out even when 190 cap was reached. So they would seem ahead as compared to 190 which has lot of backlog.

If you noticed recently, 190 picked up more speed. 189 were on hold.
Just last week 189 seemed to catch up.

Not sure how does the priority comes into picture.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

well guys count me in
you can see my signature
applied on 14april2014. no news yet


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Guys,

I wish to know exactly how many points I am scoring for my work experience... How can I find that out.. as Vetassess report is not clear.. I called them to ask, but they said that they cannot tell us that as only department of Immigration can decide and suggest on that...

Is there an authority I can write to along with my report, so that they can tell me precisely the number of points I am scoring on work experience


----------



## Waqarali20005

manudabas82 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I wish to know exactly how many points I am scoring for my work experience... How can I find that out.. as Vetassess report is not clear.. I called them to ask, but they said that they cannot tell us that as only department of Immigration can decide and suggest on that...
> 
> Is there an authority I can write to along with my report, so that they can tell me precisely the number of points I am scoring on work experience


Post the contents of your letter in the forum after ommitting personal details


----------



## Wockhardt

*Questions on documents submitted*

Hi,

This is my first post on this forum, after been a silent listener for the last few months. A couple of doubts on the documents to be uploaded:

1. Medicals were done and the status now says 'no health examination are not required based...' however the attachment for evidence for health is open. Is that it or was the document missed to be uploaded by the health center?

2. We had a new born and uploaded the Form 1022, should i upload the birth certificate and passport up front or wait for the CO to be assigned? I have uploaded Form 80 and 1221 for myself and wife. 

3. I have my birth certificate however my wife's is a xerox copy so instead I have uploaded the secondary school certificate, is that sufficient or should I be giving an explanation along with it?

Thanks!


----------



## Tau$eef

Wockhardt said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum, after been a silent listener for the last few months. A couple of doubts on the documents to be uploaded:
> 
> 1. Medicals were done and the status now says 'no health examination are not required based...' however the attachment for evidence for health is open. Is that it or was the document missed to be uploaded by the health center?
> 
> 2. We had a new born and uploaded the Form 1022, should i upload the birth certificate and passport up front or wait for the CO to be assigned? I have uploaded Form 80 and 1221 for myself and wife.
> 
> 3. I have my birth certificate however my wife's is a xerox copy so instead I have uploaded the secondary school certificate, is that sufficient or should I be giving an explanation along with it?
> 
> Thanks!


1. It's fine....no problem with it....the system is just not smart enough to close the link.

2. Don't wait for CO to ask anything....upload everything upfront for a direct grant.

3. Just drop the school certificate. No explanation is needed. 

Hope it helps


----------



## SSAODNHAALNI

People moving to Adelaide kindly join this thread..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nts-adelaide-south-australia.html#post4737274


----------



## Pame

Neville Smith said:


> HI All,
> 
> By the Grace of God and his mighty blessing my family has been blessed with an DIRECT GRANT.
> 
> I did receive my GRANT on July 15, 2014.
> 
> A special thanks to all on this forum who have helped me sail through with patience.
> 
> Wishing all a speedy Grant.
> 
> Cheers Mate.


Hi,

We had same application dates. Congrats on ur grant. Wish una great life in Australia.


----------



## [email protected]

*Hi*

















Waqarali20005 said:


> Post the contents of your letter in the forum after ommitting personal details


Hey.. attached the report... Please check and advise

Thanks
Manu


----------



## [email protected]

*Hi*

Attaching the 3rd page as well.. incase its helpful


----------



## sk2014

Can you post a high resolution pic?


----------



## [email protected]

well, thats the only one that I have.. once you open it in internet explorer... increase the size of that page from bottom right of explorer window.. make it 150% or 200%...

Thanks
Manu


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

manudabas82 said:


> well, thats the only one that I have.. once you open it in internet explorer... increase the size of that page from bottom right of explorer window.. make it 150% or 200%...
> 
> Thanks
> Manu


"experience points are awarded for years you have worked in a profession or a closely associated profession. like a civil engineer working in architecture, or a networks guys working in security, or a system design working in data warehousing etc" now the key is the profession you have had your skill assessment for. so now see what all you have done so far in your career relates to this profession or not. if it does you can claim points for all of this. if not then may be for only a portion of it. he key to this would the the explanation they give about every profession and their duties and responsibilities. so i suggest do it yourself. because later YOU will be asked to justify it. and if you have like 65-70 points and later CO decides to take out may be 5 points out you will still be ok. 
best of luck
hope it helps


----------



## 'HM'

hopefully the people start working on the applications today...


----------



## Virginia312

Hi guys,so Quiet today? did they (ADL CO) finish moving now?


----------



## hopefulhope

Such a slow day after so much of waiting... Since 4 days


----------



## [email protected]

*Hi*



sarfraz.ahmed said:


> "experience points are awarded for years you have worked in a profession or a closely associated profession. like a civil engineer working in architecture, or a networks guys working in security, or a system design working in data warehousing etc" now the key is the profession you have had your skill assessment for. so now see what all you have done so far in your career relates to this profession or not. if it does you can claim points for all of this. if not then may be for only a portion of it. he key to this would the the explanation they give about every profession and their duties and responsibilities. so i suggest do it yourself. because later YOU will be asked to justify it. and if you have like 65-70 points and later CO decides to take out may be 5 points out you will still be ok.
> best of luck
> hope it helps


Thanks Sarfaraz,

But is there a way I acn find out exaclty how many points I can claim right now.. because I cant really judge that basis the Vetassess report.. It is not very clear..

As per me, whatever I showed to Vetassess is highly relevant and it totals to around 7 years of work experience.. So should I take it as 7 and consider 10 points for myself...

Thanks
Manu


----------



## Trijunction

Looks like they are not up yet!


----------



## manofsteel

Trijunction said:


> I just called them this morning and they say that as of now,* any specific CO is yet to start working on my file!* When I mentined about somebody lodged on the same day as me got his grant, the operator is evasive of clear answer. Whats clear is there is more waiting game in store for now.


Have they started working on your file? Did they gave you any timeframe as to when they will actually begin working on your case?


----------



## manofsteel

hopefulhope said:


> Such a slow day after so much of waiting... Since 4 days


keep your hopes up hopefulhope, im sure they will start as soon as they are seated comfortably in their new location :music: :typing:


----------



## hopefulhope

Almost done with the day... No news yet.


----------



## immigbird

No grants 2day


----------



## Ragan

Its so depressing since 4 days....no news.

I can understand that Adel team is shifting but what other teams are doing
Helping them to shift i suppose.....:deadhorse:


----------



## hopefulhope

Just an observation, there are very few 223111 applicants according to the tracking sheet. Not sure if that will help in quick grant or the other way


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

manudabas82 said:


> Thanks Sarfaraz,
> 
> But is there a way I acn find out exaclty how many points I can claim right now.. because I cant really judge that basis the Vetassess report.. It is not very clear..
> 
> As per me, whatever I showed to Vetassess is highly relevant and it totals to around 7 years of work experience.. So should I take it as 7 and consider 10 points for myself...
> 
> Thanks
> Manu


so claim 10 points. when they ask you why you did you should list all the relevant reasons. and if the CO does not agree they will give you an option to proceed with less points. so if you still manage to have anything above 60 you will be good.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

hopefulhope said:


> Just an observation, there are very few 223111 applicants according to the tracking sheet. Not sure if that will help in quick grant or the other way


well same is for 133211. only around 75 visa in whole year for 2013-14. lets hope for the best.


----------



## kumar57749

Experts need your help

I applied on March 08 (front uploaded all documents including medicals PCC) and came to know CO allocated to team4 on may16th by calling DIAC

last week my agent requested for status, now i got reply from CO LC (dont know the team) saying that my application is under processing and no further documents required at this stage.

by your experience can you please tell me is anything wrong with my application?

please advice.


----------



## sk2014

Maybe they are doing employment verification or security verification. You will just have to wait patiently.


----------



## kumar57749

Thanks SK.

I haven't claim points for employment, may be security verification...but how long this verification takes for indians? 
and will be there any delay because of skill select applied? I saw Sam from this forum applied on March 1 with same state sponsorship and got grant last week and other applicant RJ applied on march3 still waiting for grant, does the skill select really matter?


----------



## lovetosmack

kumar57749 said:


> Thanks SK.
> 
> I haven't claim points for employment, may be security verification...but how long this verification takes for indians?
> and will be there any delay because of skill select applied? I saw Sam from this forum applied on March 1 with same state sponsorship and got grant last week and other applicant RJ applied on march3 still waiting for grant, does the skill select really matter?


What do you mean 'delay because of skillselect'? There are no other ways to apply for a visa, at least, to my knowledge. What other ways do you know of?


----------



## Samtrevour

kumar57749 said:


> Thanks SK.
> 
> I haven't claim points for employment, may be security verification...but how long this verification takes for indians?
> and will be there any delay because of skill select applied? I saw Sam from this forum applied on March 1 with same state sponsorship and got grant last week and other applicant RJ applied on march3 still waiting for grant, does the skill select really matter?


Hey kumar dont worry.. May be this week or next you will get visa granted.. They may be checking addresses .. Certificates.. Cool .. All the best.. Waiting to hear good news about ur grant


----------



## Timeline 6+

*Hello Everyone*

Am a new member in the thread but a very old applicant... probably the most senior... 

Timelines:

- APP LODGED: 30th Jan 2014
- CO ALLOCATED (Brisbane team 33): 11th Mar 2014 asking for 
PCC and Form 80
- Replied: 6th April 2014 with PCC and Form 80
- REPLY RECVD From Another CO: 7th April stating that my
allocated CO is unavailable to action my application. 
Requested to submit Evidences of Continuing relationship 
with spouse. Am assuming it was requested as my wife was 
residing in US at that time. 
- Replied: 19th April 2014, With all necessary evidences - bills, 
travel itineraries, gifts shared, photos, joint bank accounts etc.
- Followup Mail: 21st July 2014, requesting on status update

I haven't received any reply or Correspondence from either of the case officers since 19th April 2014.

Profile:

ACS: 261313 Software Engineer
Applied under: 190 VIC State sponsorship

The suspense is just too much to handle. Any suggestions or feedback from people in same situation as me will be greatly appreciated...

By 30th july 2014 I will be reaching the 6 month mark...


----------



## Timeline 6+

Hello sk2014, I presume you and me have the same profile... any idea on visas allocated from 1st july for 190 VIC or the visas issued till date from 1st july???


----------



## ahmedimtiaz

Timeline 6+ said:


> Am a new member in the thread but a very old applicant... probably the most senior...
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> - APP LODGED: 30th Jan 2014
> - CO ALLOCATED (Brisbane team 33): 11th Mar 2014 asking for
> PCC and Form 80
> - Replied: 6th April 2014 with PCC and Form 80
> - REPLY RECVD From Another CO: 7th April stating that my
> allocated CO is unavailable to action my application.
> Requested to submit Evidences of Continuing relationship
> with spouse. Am assuming it was requested as my wife was
> residing in US at that time.
> - Replied: 19th April 2014, With all necessary evidences - bills,
> travel itineraries, gifts shared, photos, joint bank accounts etc.
> - Followup Mail: 21st July 2014, re
> questing on status update
> 
> I haven't received any reply or Correspondence from either of the case officers since 19th April 2014.
> 
> Profile:
> 
> ACS: 261313 Software Engineer
> Applied under: 190 VIC State sponsorship
> 
> The suspense is just too much to handle. Any suggestions or feedback from people in same situation as me will be greatly appreciated...
> 
> By 30th july 2014 I will be reaching the 6 month mark...


Yes, just hold strong bro. Acquire a new skill or further develop existing skills, or simply just take a break if you can. A new struggle begins when we reach Aussie 

Btw... November 2013 applicant here, having cleared all documents in March 2014. We are in this together!


----------



## Timeline 6+

Hey ahmed... nice to know I have company... true bro just waiting for the clock to tick to next day... I just hope it shouldn't take too long for them to finalize our application now... am just guessing now that they haven't put any further queries... there isn't any complications with the application... hopefully it comes in their queue is ready for stamp


----------



## sk2014

Timeline 6+ said:


> Hello sk2014, I presume you and me have the same profile... any idea on visas allocated from 1st july for 190 VIC or the visas issued till date from 1st july???


Check this out

tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


----------



## dynamic89

*grant*

Hello guys, I have received my grant this morning!

Timeline: ACT SS lodge 07/05/14, ACT SS Approval 13/05/14, Subclass 190 lodge 14/05/14, Direct grant 29/07/14.

I hope everyone receives their grant soon!


----------



## 'HM'

congrats buddy, u a MAY applicant? dats surprising....


----------



## dynamic89

'HM' said:


> congrats buddy, u a MAY applicant? dats surprising....


Yea I dont know how they determine processing order but you'll probably receive a direct grant too.


----------



## 'HM'

dynamic89 said:


> Yea I dont know how they determine processing order but you'll probably receive a direct grant too.


thanks fr the morning wish brother... bless u...


----------



## Virginia312

dynamic89 said:


> Hello guys, I have received my grant this morning!
> 
> Timeline: ACT SS lodge 07/05/14, ACT SS Approval 13/05/14, Subclass 190 lodge 14/05/14, Direct grant 29/07/14.
> 
> I hope everyone receives their grant soon!


Congradulation! MAY application has got grant,so which team?


----------



## dynamic89

Virginia312 said:


> Congradulation! MAY application has got grant,so which team?


It's team 32


----------



## Garry2684

dynamic89 said:


> It's team 32


Hi dynamic89,

Big congrats to you!!

Are you an onshore applicant?


----------



## dynamic89

Garry2684 said:


> Hi dynamic89,
> 
> Big congrats to you!!
> 
> Are you an onshore applicant?


Yea Garry I am. I work in Canberra. things move a little faster onshore I suppose...


----------



## Garry2684

dynamic89 said:


> Yea Garry I am. I work in Canberra. things move a little faster onshore I suppose...


oh yes dynamic89 

But in anywhich case, I am happy for you.. Eventually, we all will have our grants. Every grant is inspiration for us who are desperately waiting  

Enjoy the great day!!


----------



## Virginia312

dynamic89 said:


> It's team 32


team BNE32? SO lucky buddy! u can buy the lottery ticket,Today is ur big day!
BTW, u application for youself or family?


----------



## dynamic89

Virginia312 said:


> team BNE32? SO lucky buddy! u can buy the lottery ticket,Today is ur big day!
> BTW, u application for youself or family?


Yea it's the Brisbane team. I didn't know they've got a processing centre in Brisbane too. It's just for myself.


----------



## olways

ahmedimtiaz said:


> Yes, just hold strong bro. Acquire a new skill or further develop existing skills, or simply just take a break if you can. A new struggle begins when we reach Aussie
> 
> Btw... November 2013 applicant here, having cleared all documents in March 2014. We are in this together!


Add me up. I am waiting since last July. Recently celebrated my first year anniversary!


----------



## Garry2684

olways said:


> Add me up. I am waiting since last July. Recently celebrated my first year anniversary!


olways,

since 1 year, you are waiting for grant???? :O

Did i miss something?


----------



## olways

Garry2684 said:


> olways,
> 
> since 1 year, you are waiting for grant???? :O
> 
> Did i miss something?


No, you didn't miss anything. You got me right! I applied in July, 2013 and I am still waiting.


----------



## Garry2684

olways said:


> No, you didn't miss anything. You got me right! I applied in July, 2013 and I am still waiting.


any specific reason for that? you checked with them? that sounds horrible


----------



## olways

Garry2684 said:


> any specific reason for that? you checked with them? that sounds horrible


They say my application is being processed and going through some routine procedures carried out by external agencies. That's basically all I know.


----------



## j_1019alisen

Got the grant today! Thank you seniors


----------



## 'HM'

j_1019alisen said:


> Got the grant today! Thank you seniors


congrats... timeline plz


----------



## j_1019alisen

'HM' said:


> congrats... timeline plz


190 NSW Visa lodge(Med Lab Scientist): 15-3-2014 CO:4-7-2014 MEDICALS: 8-7-2014 GRANT:29-7-2014
(Team 8 ADL,CO:AP)


----------



## IndAussie

dynamic89 said:


> Hello guys, I have received my grant this morning!
> 
> Timeline: ACT SS lodge 07/05/14, ACT SS Approval 13/05/14, Subclass 190 lodge 14/05/14, Direct grant 29/07/14.
> 
> I hope everyone receives their grant soon!



Wow! so that means they have started May applicants as well! Congrats Dynamic89!


----------



## IndAussie

j_1019alisen said:


> 190 NSW Visa lodge(Med Lab Scientist): 15-3-2014 CO:4-7-2014 MEDICALS: 8-7-2014 GRANT:29-7-2014
> (Team 8 ADL,CO:AP)


Congrats! All the best!


----------



## Trijunction

Hey Hunter..you there?

Any update?


----------



## Virginia312

j_1019alisen said:


> 190 NSW Visa lodge(Med Lab Scientist): 15-3-2014 CO:4-7-2014 MEDICALS: 8-7-2014 GRANT:29-7-2014
> (Team 8 ADL,CO:AP)


congradulate buddy!it looks ADL team start to work ,looking for more grant today:fingerscrossed:


----------



## 'HM'

whats with 190, 189 is still moving faster than 190 i suppose,,,


----------



## The_Boss

DIRECT GRANT 

190 (SA) applied on may 20.

Thanks to the almighty for granting us a direct grant. 

I wish and pray all of you get your grants very soon.


----------



## hopefulhope

Are you onshore?


----------



## Hunter85

Trijunction said:


> Hey Hunter..you there?
> 
> Any update?


hello mate, i am back in Turkey to celebrate Ramazan holiday with my family, i wasnt able to connect to internet for a long period. currently i am waiting for my girl friends pcc from russia, i guess it will be ready next week or so. i will keep you updated


----------



## Trijunction

Hunter85 said:


> hello mate, i am back in Turkey to celebrate Ramazan holiday with my family, i wasnt able to connect to internet for a long period. currently i am waiting for my girl friends pcc from russia, i guess it will be ready next week or so. i will keep you updated


Oh OK..Eid Mubarak ..


----------



## The_Boss

Offshore


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

The_Boss said:


> DIRECT GRANT
> 
> 190 (SA) applied on may 20.
> 
> Thanks to the almighty for granting us a direct grant.
> 
> I wish and pray all of you get your grants very soon.


Congrats Brother...


----------



## 'HM'

where is april???


----------



## hopefulhope

Congratulations boss! But why are April applicants kept aside.this is insane


----------



## steverds

The_Boss said:


> Offshore


Congrats. Hoping for more grants for April/May 190 applicants.


----------



## sajandeep

*congratulations*



The_Boss said:


> DIRECT GRANT
> 
> 190 (SA) applied on may 20.
> 
> Thanks to the almighty for granting us a direct grant.
> 
> I wish and pray all of you get your grants very soon.


what did u do? did u mail them or called? congrats anyways bro.... yours a revelation


----------



## Dhana1985

Congradz mate, have you upload all the docs up front?









The_Boss said:


> DIRECT GRANT
> 
> 190 (SA) applied on may 20.
> 
> Thanks to the almighty for granting us a direct grant.
> 
> I wish and pray all of you get your grants very soon.


----------



## Timeline 6+

sk2014 said:


> Check this out
> 
> tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


Thanks for the link buddy... well maintained tracker... btw I was hoping if anybody here has an idea as what the probable delay in issuing a grant could be when its been more than 3 months since my CO received all necessary documentation for the query he posed on evidencing a genuine relationship. 

My question is are they performing any further investigations which I mean could be on any aspect, such as work, education etc or is the application just in the queue to be stamped?

Just the way its taking forever to finalize am starting to worry if there would be a rejection at this stage... 

----------------------------------------------------
Software Engineer - 261313 (offshore) - 65 points ** 
ACS lodged: 20th August 2013 **
Cleared: 13th November 2013 **
IELTS: 7.5 ** 
EOI Submitted: 26th November 2013 ** 
Invitation: 11th December 2013 ** 
Visa Lodged: 30th January 2013 ** 
CO Allocation: 11th March 2014 (Brisbane, Team 33) **
PCC, Medicals & Form 80: 6th April 2014 **
Query mail received for evidencing genuine and continuing relationship with Spouse: 7th April 2014 
EVOR Documents Submitted: 19th April 2014 **
Status update mail sent: 21st July 2014 **
Grant: Awaiting **


----------



## Can14

Immi Account document status changed from recommended to required, does it mean CO assignment ? If so how do I get to know the CO details ?

Regards,


----------



## Crucibond

Can14 said:


> Immi Account document status changed from recommended to required, does it mean CO assignment ? If so how do I get to know the CO details ?
> 
> Regards,



Thats Strange. I applied mine on the 26th, uploaded documents on the 27th and my status of documents changed from recommened to recieved on the 28Th. I am sure it doesnt mean that CO is allocated to me right?


----------



## sk2014

Timeline 6+ said:


> Thanks for the link buddy... well maintained tracker... btw I was hoping if anybody here has an idea as what the probable delay in issuing a grant could be when its been more than 3 months since my CO received all necessary documentation for the query he posed on evidencing a genuine relationship.
> 
> My question is are they performing any further investigations which I mean could be on any aspect, such as work, education etc or is the application just in the queue to be stamped?
> 
> Just the way its taking forever to finalize am starting to worry if there would be a rejection at this stage...


Dont think too much, you will go crazy. There are people here who got the grant after waiting for 1 year.

They might be doing additional security checks. Some applicants are randomly selected. It also depends on other factors like country you are applying from, countries you've visited etc.


----------



## lovetosmack

Can14 said:


> Immi Account document status changed from recommended to required, does it mean CO assignment ? If so how do I get to know the CO details ?
> 
> Regards,


No. No CO. It just means someone confirmed receiving the documents. It happens the second day you upload a document. It'll go to received tomorrow.


----------



## Can14

lovetosmack said:


> No. No CO. It just means someone confirmed receiving the documents. It happens the second day you upload a document. It'll go to received tomorrow.


Ya, but what does the status change for document from recommend to required signify? 

Regards,


----------



## Expat2013

Can14 said:


> Ya, but what does the status change for document from recommend to required signify?
> 
> Regards,


When you upload a doc, the status changes to Required. This happens as doc is landed to a temporary place for may be scanning or system verification.

Then there is another process which verifies it and flags it Received. This happens in 1-2 days. It doesn't mean CO is assigned.

Feels exciting though with the thought of CO getting assigned for new applicants


----------



## The_Boss

sajandeep said:


> what did u do? did u mail them or called? congrats anyways bro.... yours a revelation


Nope no calls or emails. I wasn't even thinking of calling them before I complete 3 months


----------



## The_Boss

Dhana1985 said:


> Congradz mate, have you upload all the docs up front?


Yes. Lodged may 20 and uploaded everything upfront on may 27 including PCC.


----------



## ange76600

The_Boss said:


> Yes. Lodged may 20 and uploaded everything upfront on may 27 including PCC.


Which team did you got mate?


----------



## jestin684

Timeline 6+ said:


> Am a new member in the thread but a very old applicant... probably the most senior...
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> - APP LODGED: 30th Jan 2014
> - CO ALLOCATED (Brisbane team 33): 11th Mar 2014 asking for
> PCC and Form 80
> - Replied: 6th April 2014 with PCC and Form 80
> - REPLY RECVD From Another CO: 7th April stating that my
> allocated CO is unavailable to action my application.
> Requested to submit Evidences of Continuing relationship
> with spouse. Am assuming it was requested as my wife was
> residing in US at that time.
> - Replied: 19th April 2014, With all necessary evidences - bills,
> travel itineraries, gifts shared, photos, joint bank accounts etc.
> - Followup Mail: 21st July 2014, requesting on status update
> 
> I haven't received any reply or Correspondence from either of the case officers since 19th April 2014.
> 
> Profile:
> 
> ACS: 261313 Software Engineer
> Applied under: 190 VIC State sponsorship
> 
> The suspense is just too much to handle. Any suggestions or feedback from people in same situation as me will be greatly appreciated...
> 
> By 30th july 2014 I will be reaching the 6 month mark...


I did apply on the 30th of jan.....Mate I think u have already crossed the 6 month mark ....ur grant is near mate.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

dynamic89 said:


> Hello guys, I have received my grant this morning!
> 
> Timeline: ACT SS lodge 07/05/14, ACT SS Approval 13/05/14, Subclass 190 lodge 14/05/14, Direct grant 29/07/14.
> 
> I hope everyone receives their grant soon!


Congrats mate. ....u are one of the lucky few who have received direct grant.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

j_1019alisen said:


> Got the grant today! Thank you seniors


Congrats mate. ..... Wishing u a happy life in oz.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

The_Boss said:


> DIRECT GRANT
> 
> 190 (SA) applied on may 20.
> 
> Thanks to the almighty for granting us a direct grant.
> 
> I wish and pray all of you get your grants very soon.


Congrats mate......lucky u ....Wishing u a happy life in oz.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## ACTor

The_Boss said:


> Yes. Lodged may 20 and uploaded everything upfront on may 27 including PCC.


What is your occupation code? And what is your nominating state? I find it hard to believe the speed of your grant, especially if you say you are offshore.

Are you pulling our leg?

Do you have connections in the DIBP?


----------



## ACTor

I'm pleased for you don't get me wrong it's just strange that all mid-late April and early May applicants haven't got grants yet. Hope they didn't leave our files behind at the old office.

Best of luck in Oz


----------



## sameer7106

Dear friends,

i am going to apply for the production manager under state sponsorship. But i am very much confused when i see the below given site to check the till date visa grants under my ANZSCO code, to my surprise it always show 0 

SkillSelect

Is it tough to get the visa granted under the said occupation or what?? Or should i take it in a positive way that i still got the time to apply for it as its not filling up fast.

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## sk2014

ACTor said:


> Hope they didn't leave our files behind at the old office.


Hahah, That is funny and sad at the same time.


----------



## gs1982

newbie here...

190 visa lodged 27 May 2014
CO ?
Grant ?
ANZSCO 221213 (external auditor)


----------



## The_Boss

ACTor said:


> What is your occupation code? And what is your nominating state? I find it hard to believe the speed of your grant, especially if you say you are offshore.
> 
> Are you pulling our leg?
> 
> Do you have connections in the DIBP?





ACTor said:


> I'm pleased for you don't get me wrong it's just strange that all mid-late April and early May applicants haven't got grants yet. Hope they didn't leave our files behind at the old office.
> 
> Best of luck in Oz





jestin684 said:


> Congrats mate......lucky u ....Wishing u a happy life in oz.
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Thank you all!!!

HAHA no connections with DIBP and not pulling a fast one here (why would I). The only connection I had was with GOD who made it happen for my family 

If you want to know when I actually started my immigration process you will be pleased you didn't have to go through what I went through. Brief history below - 

- March 2012 - negative vetassess outcome and my dreams were shattered. 
- 3 IELTS attempts to get 7 in each band in 2012.
- Jan 2014 Vetassess positive assessment
- Applied for ACT verification of limited occupation twice in Jan 2014 and got rejected at verification stage itself and again dreams shattered
- Occupation opens up in SA and got nomination in May 2014
- Applied for visa on May 20, 2014 and after all the struggle and unsuccessful attempts from 2012 (2.5 years) we were blessed with a Direct Grant. Happy Ending 

Hope no one goes through what I have experienced. Wish all of you get your grants in the coming few weeks.

Good Luck to all....


----------



## Happybets

The_Boss said:


> Thank you all!!!
> 
> HAHA no connections with DIBP and not pulling a fast one here (why would I). The only connection I had was with GOD who made it happen for my family
> 
> If you want to know when I actually started my immigration process you will be pleased you didn't have to go through what I went through. Brief history below -
> 
> - March 2012 - negative vetassess outcome and my dreams were shattered.
> - 3 IELTS attempts to get 7 in each band in 2012.
> - Jan 2014 Vetassess positive assessment
> - Applied for ACT verification of limited occupation twice in Jan 2014 and got rejected at verification stage itself and again dreams shattered
> - Occupation opens up in SA and got nomination in May 2014
> - Applied for visa on May 20, 2014 and after all the struggle and unsuccessful attempts from 2012 (2.5 years) we were blessed with a Direct Grant. Happy Ending
> 
> Hope no one goes through what I have experienced. Wish all of you get your grants in the coming few weeks.
> 
> Good Luck to all....


Buddy. . U have tremendous patience and perseverance which paid off. Congrats and all the best for your life on Aus.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

The_Boss said:


> Thank you all!!!
> 
> HAHA no connections with DIBP and not pulling a fast one here (why would I). The only connection I had was with GOD who made it happen for my family
> 
> If you want to know when I actually started my immigration process you will be pleased you didn't have to go through what I went through. Brief history below -
> 
> - March 2012 - negative vetassess outcome and my dreams were shattered.
> - 3 IELTS attempts to get 7 in each band in 2012.
> - Jan 2014 Vetassess positive assessment
> - Applied for ACT verification of limited occupation twice in Jan 2014 and got rejected at verification stage itself and again dreams shattered
> - Occupation opens up in SA and got nomination in May 2014
> - Applied for visa on May 20, 2014 and after all the struggle and unsuccessful attempts from 2012 (2.5 years) we were blessed with a Direct Grant. Happy Ending
> 
> Hope no one goes through what I have experienced. Wish all of you get your grants in the coming few weeks.
> 
> Good Luck to all....


Congrats dude.... This reaffirms there is a GOD up there and he doesn't want to see his children unhappy however, he also longs for stronger children who can take care of themselves so he tests us and make us good through Hell that too being alive but hey when you get out of that turmoil Victorious then the victory is even sweeter. 

I hope and pray that all of us get our visas as early as possible. 


Regards, 

Deep


----------



## Trijunction

Guys..

I think I am assigned to LC from Team 2 Adelaide. Is there any info anyone can share about this CO or the Team?


----------



## faslu

*Only 1 person received NSW nomination in July 14?*

The below site shows only one person out of 1000 received nomination from NSW so far

SkillSelect - 14 July round results

Is that correct? if so once the list is finalized, will the remaining openings carry forward to next quarter October?
Also give me the NSW Url where I can apply for SS when it opens again.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MikkiDuda

faslu said:


> The below site shows only one person out of 1000 received nomination from NSW so far
> 
> SkillSelect - 14 July round results
> 
> Is that correct? if so once the list is finalized, will the remaining openings carry forward to next quarter October?
> Also give me the NSW Url where I can apply for SS when it opens again.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Those are the results for SS from June 2014. They messed up the month - it is not the firs time they do. SS statistics are updated one per month, after the month ended. They are the same for both invitation round results as they are displayed on the Invitation rounds for 189 from the following month (eg.: The 190 SS reports for June appear on 14 and 28 July results page for 189).


----------



## 'HM'

Trijunction said:


> Guys..
> 
> I think I am assigned to LC from Team 2 Adelaide. Is there any info anyone can share about this CO or the Team?


hey, did u get a mail or sumthin frm the CO? if yes, when?


----------



## manofsteel

The_Boss said:


> Thank you all!!!
> 
> HAHA no connections with DIBP and not pulling a fast one here (why would I). The only connection I had was with GOD who made it happen for my family
> 
> If you want to know when I actually started my immigration process you will be pleased you didn't have to go through what I went through. Brief history below -
> 
> - March 2012 - negative vetassess outcome and my dreams were shattered.
> - 3 IELTS attempts to get 7 in each band in 2012.
> - Jan 2014 Vetassess positive assessment
> - Applied for ACT verification of limited occupation twice in Jan 2014 and got rejected at verification stage itself and again dreams shattered
> - Occupation opens up in SA and got nomination in May 2014
> - Applied for visa on May 20, 2014 and after all the struggle and unsuccessful attempts from 2012 (2.5 years) we were blessed with a Direct Grant. Happy Ending
> 
> Hope no one goes through what I have experienced. Wish all of you get your grants in the coming few weeks.
> 
> Good Luck to all....


Like what my li'l daughter's favorite show used to quote.. "never say never!" 
Congratulations buddy! Your patience and perseverance paid off. Truly a blessing! 

God bless in your next planning phase!


----------



## hopefulhope

Wat is priority group1,2,3,4,5 mean? Does this have any role in processing application faster


----------



## manofsteel

hopefulhope said:


> Wat is priority group1,2,3,4,5 mean? Does this have any role in processing application faster


From the word itself, means how they prioritize the processing, but does not really imply it will make visa processing faster. Keyword is priority. Although with what's happening between 189 and 190, this is not somehow being strictly followed by our friends in DIBP.


----------



## gkvithia

Any june applicant receive CO yet ? just curios


----------



## Virginia312

it realy slow down this week! Anyone got his/her Grant today?


----------



## hopefulhope

manofsteel said:


> From the word itself, means how they prioritize the processing, but does not really imply it will make visa processing faster. Keyword is priority. Although with what's happening between 189 and 190, this is not somehow being strictly followed by our friends in DIBP.


How do I know which priority group am I under.. I feel people who got early grant are under priority 1 or 2.


----------



## sk2014

hopefulhope said:


> Wat is priority group1,2,3,4,5 mean? Does this have any role in processing application faster


190 has higher priority compared to 189 but for some reason DIBP does not follow that.


----------



## hopefulhope

sk2014 said:


> 190 has higher priority compared to 189 but for some reason DIBP does not follow that.


Have you or any one called up dibp lately.... 
What was their reply


----------



## immigbird

No grants this week ? What is happening ?


----------



## manofsteel

hopefulhope said:


> How do I know which priority group am I under.. I feel people who got early grant are under priority 1 or 2.


Check the link from this link I posted last time. 

Again, although it is published that 190 have higher priority than 189, visa approval is case to case basis. Some delays due to medical results being referred, while some (which majority of 190'ers experienced previously) were due to visa allocation as approved by minister. No one knows exactly the cause of delay other then people in DIBP. But one thing for sure, it's not FIFO basis (not in sequence). Do not worry, COs are trying to catch up 

If you still feel yours taking longer than what you're expecting, then go ahead give DIBP a ring to follow up, then let us know their feedback


----------



## ADRB

Received the golden mail today !! Visa Granted !!!


----------



## 'HM'

ADRB said:


> Received the golden mail today !! Visa Granted !!!


when did u lodge the visa brother??? congrats though


----------



## IndAussie

ADRB said:


> Received the golden mail today !! Visa Granted !!!


Congrats ADRB!


----------



## IndAussie

DIBP's new office in Adelaide.


----------



## gkvithia

IndAussie said:


> DIBP's new office in Adelaide.


InsAussie timelines almost same...hoping for good news soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 'HM'

i'm totally depressed with the whole process, will the start granting from august??


----------



## ADRB

Visa Lodged : 07-April-14


----------



## Yenigalla

Manofsteel-CONGRATS on receiving your grant!!:cheer2:


----------



## hopefulhope

Yenigalla said:


> Manofsteel-CONGRATS on receiving your grant!!:cheer2:


I don't see his post do u?


----------



## hassan111

By grace of Allah I have recieved Grant email....

It is second day of Eid here in Pakistan, I could`nt ask for better Eid Gift.

I have been a silent reader of form, this form helped me a lot during the whole process. Thanks to all members.

I loged visa on 14-April and uploaded all docs by early July. Got direct drant on 30th July.

IED is 21-June -15.


Thanks


----------



## jestin684

ADRB said:


> Received the golden mail today !! Visa Granted !!!


Congrats mate. ....Wishing u a happy life in oz. ....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

hassan111 said:


> By grace of Allah I have recieved Grant email....
> 
> It is second day of Eid here in Pakistan, I could`nt ask for better Eid Gift.
> 
> I have been a silent reader of form, this form helped me a lot during the whole process. Thanks to all members.
> 
> I loged visa on 14-April and uploaded all docs by early July. Got direct drant on 30th July.
> 
> IED is 21-June -15.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats mate ......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

Hey guys.......just a small doubt.....is it necessary that both the primary and secondary applicant have to travel together for the initial entry......thanks guys....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## shiranminu

This is my first day in this forum, first of all i am grateful for all of you who are sharing on this.

I lodge My application on 8th of April through a layer in Sydney. I am currently holding a student visa. I applied for my wife and kid too. 

I desperately need the grant, and have no idea why it is still not assigned a CO for me. 

If any one can give me an advice, that would be great. I have already submitted all the documents and medicals have been done few weeks ago. Thank you


----------



## shiranminu

*190 Visa*

Can any one tell me how can i reach the 190 visa tracker in this forum please.


----------



## sk2014

shiranminu said:


> Can any one tell me how can i reach the 190 visa tracker in this forum please.


tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


----------



## Yenigalla

hopefulhope said:


> I don't see his post do u?


Hi he updated his status on another thread. I just wanted to update everyone on this thread too.


----------



## manofsteel

Yenigalla said:


> Hi he updated his status on another thread. I just wanted to update everyone on this thread too.


Thanks @Yenigalla. I have updated my signature. 

@hopefulhope, just keep your hopes up.. you will receive yours soon! it's an exciting feeling, esp if direct grant  

COs are cathing up, so those waiting take a deep breath, your grants are on its way also


----------



## aus_190

jestin684 said:


> Hey guys.......just a small doubt.....is it necessary that both the primary and secondary applicant have to travel together for the initial entry......thanks guys....
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum



Not sure buddy..I've had the same doubt for quite sometime..can anybody throw some light plz??


----------



## happyfeet2014

Hi all,

I am also one of the silent readers of this forum and sharing the same sentiments of frustration but most importantly, great hope and faith in God that He will answer our prayers in the right time.

I would like to share that my family's visa has been granted today and my agent just made it official 2 minutes ago! 

To God Almighty thank you and to all forumers here, thank you as well. I pray that you will also receive yours very, very soon. Keep the faith! 

Visa lodged - 15 April 2014
VIC SS - 261313, Offshore
Direct grant, no CO correspondence - 30 Jul 2014


----------



## bigdaddy

happyfeet2014 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am also one of the silent readers of this forum and sharing the same sentiments of frustration but most importantly, great hope and faith in God that He will answer our prayers in the right time.
> 
> I would like to share that my family's visa has been granted today and my agent just made it official 2 minutes ago!
> 
> To God Almighty thank you and to all forumers here, thank you as well. I pray that you will also receive yours very, very soon. Keep the faith!
> 
> Visa lodged - 15 April 2014
> VIC SS - 261313, Offshore
> Direct grant, no CO correspondence - 30 Jul 2014


Congrats


----------



## bigdaddy

jestin684 said:


> Hey guys.......just a small doubt.....is it necessary that both the primary and secondary applicant have to travel together for the initial entry......thanks guys....
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


No, there is no dependency - They can choose their dates and travel independent of each other  

But if the secondary applicant's visa has a visa condition attached which specifies that the secondary applicant cannot enter Australia before the primary applicant. This was the case with older type visa classes, havent read that for 189 & 190. Check you visa conditions...


----------



## hopefulhope

manofsteel said:


> Thanks @Yenigalla. I have updated my signature.
> 
> @hopefulhope, just keep your hopes up.. you will receive yours soon! it's an exciting feeling, esp if direct grant
> 
> COs are cathing up, so those waiting take a deep breath, your grants are on its way also


Congratulations..party hard 

Thank you... When did you lodge?


----------



## sk2014

Guys, just saw the email from my agent. I got the visa :eek2:

This has been a roller coaster ride. I am still in a state of shock.


Visa Applied - 5 Apr 2014

23 Jul - Got the email from Adelaide team that no CO has been assigned which was depressing.

30-Jul - Grant


Some of you already know that I was pretty pissed off at myself because I went for 190 even though I had 60 points without SS. I went for SS because I thought 190 would be processed faster and I wanted to get out quickly. That decision was spectacularly wrong.

Anyway now the next roller coaster ride begins.

All best to others, I hope you guys get the grant email quickly.


----------



## lovetosmack

@sk2014: Congrats man. I was waiting for yours. Glad you got it finally. Ethically speaking, like you said, you should have gone for 189 rather than occupying someone other's eligible 190 slot. Don't mean any offense. May be I would have done the same if I was in your place.

Finally, glad you got through.


----------



## enzee

hassan111 said:


> By grace of Allah I have recieved Grant email....
> 
> It is second day of Eid here in Pakistan, I could`nt ask for better Eid Gift.
> 
> I have been a silent reader of form, this form helped me a lot during the whole process. Thanks to all members.
> 
> I loged visa on 14-April and uploaded all docs by early July. Got direct drant on 30th July.
> 
> IED is 21-June -15.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Congrats mate


----------



## sk2014

lovetosmack said:


> @sk2014: Congrats man. I was waiting for yours. Glad you got it finally. Ethically speaking, like you said, you should have gone for 189 rather than occupying someone other's eligible 190 slot. Don't mean any offense. May be I would have done the same if I was in your place.
> 
> Finally, glad you got through.


Thanks.

Yes you are right although in my defense I was waiting for almost 2 months to get the invite since Software Engineer in 189 with 60 points had a lower priority and a long queue. So when I got the Vic invite I immediately told my agent to apply.

My wonderful agent told me that almost no one gets Vic sponsorship, most of his clients were rejected by Victoria. So when I got the sponsorship, I thought this is a good sign and I went for 190.

When are you moving?


----------



## delvy

really worried 

members before me and after me got their grants... still i am in the blue moon. no CO no direct grant


----------



## Waqarali20005

delvy said:


> really worried
> 
> members before me and after me got their grants... still i am in the blue moon. no CO no direct grant


send them an email at gsm.adelaide.......... and see what their response is... also check the Last updated column of your Immi account application, if their is any change, it means you have a co and work has began on your file..


----------



## Waqarali20005

my Co just contacted me and asked for polio vaccination certificates


----------



## sk2014

delvy said:


> really worried
> 
> members before me and after me got their grants... still i am in the blue moon. no CO no direct grant


I know that feeling, if you don't get a grant this week, try calling them on Monday.


----------



## shishir

Waqarali20005 said:


> send them an email at gsm.adelaide.......... and see what their response is... also check the Last updated column of your Immi account application, if their is any change, it means you have a co and work has began on your file..


Hey Buddy, congratulations for your CO allocation. Could you please share the full email address???


----------



## Waqarali20005

shishir said:


> Hey Buddy, congratulations for your CO allocation. Could you please share the full email address???


not allowed to share email in the forum, will PM you..


----------



## Timeline 6+

jestin684 said:


> I did apply on the 30th of jan.....Mate I think u have already crossed the 6 month mark ....ur grant is near mate.....
> 
> Thank you for your vote of confidence and you were absolutely right... the grant was just around the corner. .. Received my GRANT this morning... Good luck to all you people waiting for the grant...


----------



## TheExpatriate

Alnaibii said:


> If you are not currently living in Romania, i do not think that the date on this PCC will affect your IED.


Guys stop spreading this urban legend please. My wife left Country X in 2011 (long before we applied for the visa) ..... She got her PCC from that country (through its consulate in Dubai, she did not travel there) in April with a March Issuance date, all other PCCs for both of us were in May and we ended up with a First Entry Date next March .......


----------



## Timeline 6+

Congrats hassan111 and sk2014...


----------



## Timeline 6+

Timeline 6+ said:


> jestin684 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did apply on the 30th of jan.....Mate I think u have already crossed the 6 month mark ....ur grant is near mate.....
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your vote of confidence jestin684 and you were absolutely right... the grant was just around the corner. .. Received my GRANT this morning... Good luck to all you people waiting for the grant.
Click to expand...


----------



## 'HM'

im 10 april applicant, dont knw whr is my application, no CO, nothing till date... seriously worried


----------



## manofsteel

hopefulhope said:


> Congratulations..party hard
> 
> Thank you... When did you lodge?


Thanks! I lodged 7th April. It's also in my signature. 
I hope and pray you get yours too


----------



## Trijunction

Hi guys,

Very happy to share the good news with you! Got the grant (sub class 489) little earlier today! It's a direct grant with no questions asked. For record, I have applied on my own without agent. Needless to say that I have reached this stage only due to the help received from the forum. I will always be thankful to the forum!

Wish you good luck to all those who are waiting!
====
Timeline:

ANZSCO: 132211 | IELTS: 75 Points 19th Jan'13, Res: 3rd Feb'13 (7.5) | Skills Ass.: 14th Feb'13, Res: 15th Apr'13 | EOI : 16th Feb'14 | NT SS Application for Subclass 190: 12th Mar 14 | NT Ack: 17th Mar |NT Sponsorship for Subclass 489: 25th Mar | Invitation : 27th Mar |Visa Lodged: 7th Apr14|Grant: 31st July 14


----------



## Trijunction

'HM' said:


> im 10 april applicant, dont knw whr is my application, no CO, nothing till date... seriously worried


friend, its just a matter of few days (or even hours!) for you!! just hold it a little longer.. I got it today and yours is not too far away! Praying for you!!


----------



## Trijunction

Hi guys,

Very happy to share the good news with you! Got the grant (sub class 489) little earlier today! It's a direct grant with no questions asked. For record, I have applied on my own without agent. Needless to say that I have reached this stage only due to the help received from the forum. I will always be thankful to the forum!

Wish you good luck to all those who are waiting!
====
Timeline:

ANZSCO: 132211 | IELTS: 75 Points 19th Jan'13, Res: 3rd Feb'13 (7.5) | Skills Ass.: 14th Feb'13, Res: 15th Apr'13 | EOI : 16th Feb'14 | NT SS Application for Subclass 190: 12th Mar 14 | NT Ack: 17th Mar |NT Sponsorship for Subclass 489: 25th Mar | Invitation : 27th Mar |Visa Lodged: 7th Apr14|Grant: 31st July 14


----------



## Garry2684

many congrats trijunction


----------



## 'HM'

Trijunction said:


> friend, its just a matter of few days (or even hours!) for you!! just hold it a little longer.. I got it today and yours is not too far away! Praying for you!!


thanks brother, this wait is really killin me from inside.... thanks fr ur support, n congrats fr urs.... God bless


----------



## Yenigalla

Congratulations Hassan, trijunction n timeline. All the best.


----------



## sajandeep

*Grant$grant$grant$*

Guys got THE GOLDEN MAIL...!!!
Yes its From Team 4...!!!
Yes its a DIRECT GRANT...!!!
IED will be 5th of May 2015...!!!
:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:
:bounce: :hug: :bounce:

Thanks guys its been an awesome journey with you guys, hope to continue it a long way...!!!


----------



## shiranminu

*Congratz*



Trijunction said:


> friend, its just a matter of few days (or even hours!) for you!! just hold it a little longer.. I got it today and yours is not too far away! Praying for you!!



Hi brother,Congratz for you first..
i applied 8th of April, no case officer yet. Could you please let me know whether u got direct grant?? Thanks


----------



## 'HM'

shiranminu said:


> Hi brother,Congratz for you first..
> i applied 8th of April, no case officer yet. Could you please let me know whether u got direct grant?? Thanks


same is my case brother 10 april... no news, no CO, nothing....


----------



## Virginia312

sajandeep said:


> Guys got THE GOLDEN MAIL...!!!
> Yes its From Team 4...!!!
> Yes its a DIRECT GRANT...!!!
> IED will be 5th of May 2015...!!!
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:
> :bounce: :hug: :bounce:
> 
> Thanks guys its been an awesome journey with you guys, hope to continue it a long way...!!!


Big hug for you ,c:lalala: congratulation!!!


----------



## 'HM'

at what india time does the dibp office opens and closes? i hv to call... plz reply any1


----------



## Virginia312

'HM' said:


> at what india time does the dibp office opens and closes? i hv to call... plz reply any1


do you try to email them before?


----------



## 'HM'

Virginia312 said:


> do you try to email them before?


did, got a reply from a CO sayin that the case is yet to be allocated to my case, did it around 2 weeks back... evn called, got same reply...


----------



## VidyaS

Dear Amen. Jerry,

Are you still waiting for the grant ? I could see (in the Visa Tracker spreadsheet) that you got the CO allocated on 15th July but not received the grant yet. My CO is also from same Team 6 and got assigned on 24th July. I sent the requested documents and received the delay email on the same day (24th July). I am trying to see how much time it will take between CO allocation and grant date.

Thanks


----------



## Yenigalla

Hi Vidya,I am surprises DIBP is still sending delay emails. What did it say exactly.?


----------



## msdaus

Hi, all. I have lodged my eVISA application on 20th July, 2014. However, I yet not uploaded my documents. I have a plan to upload all documents on 4th August,2014. Does it delay my process? Hope to listen from you soon.


----------



## Virginia312

'HM' said:


> did, got a reply from a CO sayin that the case is yet to be allocated to my case, did it around 2 weeks back... evn called, got same reply...


same reply as my,I think it's a very official reply means nothing and guess we are in team 6 which is the slowest team, may be not,god bless!


----------



## 'HM'

Virginia312 said:


> same reply as my,I think it's a very official reply means nothing and guess we are in team 6 which is the slowest team, may be not,god bless!


hmmm, im sinking, from inside... whats ur lodgement date?


----------



## Virginia312

'HM' said:


> hmmm, im sinking, from inside... whats ur lodgement date?


it's 24th April


----------



## sameer7106

sajandeep said:


> Guys got THE GOLDEN MAIL...!!!
> Yes its From Team 4...!!!
> Yes its a DIRECT GRANT...!!!
> IED will be 5th of May 2015...!!!
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:
> :bounce: :hug: :bounce:
> 
> Thanks guys its been an awesome journey with you guys, hope to continue it a long way...!!!


Wish u a happy fortune......!! may we all get the grant soon


----------



## Waqarali20005

Trijunction said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Very happy to share the good news with you! Got the grant (sub class 489) little earlier today! It's a direct grant with no questions asked. For record, I have applied on my own without agent. Needless to say that I have reached this stage only due to the help received from the forum. I will always be thankful to the forum!
> 
> Wish you good luck to all those who are waiting!
> ====
> Timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO: 132211 | IELTS: 75 Points 19th Jan'13, Res: 3rd Feb'13 (7.5) | Skills Ass.: 14th Feb'13, Res: 15th Apr'13 | EOI : 16th Feb'14 | NT SS Application for Subclass 190: 12th Mar 14 | NT Ack: 17th Mar |NT Sponsorship for Subclass 489: 25th Mar | Invitation : 27th Mar |Visa Lodged: 7th Apr14|Grant: 31st July 14


That is awesome news to start with your day.... Congrats!


----------



## sajandeep

hello guys got the golden mail today, wasnt actually expecting it as there were early applicant buddies here.. anyways i feel all us april gangs grants are around the corner


----------



## Yenigalla

Congratulations Sajandeep.......


----------



## immigbird

msdaus said:


> Hi, all. I have lodged my eVISA application on 20th July, 2014. However, I yet not uploaded my documents. I have a plan to upload all documents on 4th August,2014. Does it delay my process? Hope to listen from you soon.


No sir not really as the average time from lodgement to the start of the processing is not less than 4 weeks by any means.


----------



## hopefulhope

Is that all for today dibp?


----------



## 'HM'

i tried callin, waited more than 1 hour, no one picked up...


----------



## gkvithia

'HM' said:


> i tried callin, waited more than 1 hour, no one picked up...


either call early in the morning au time or dont bother


----------



## Wockhardt

Guys,

For most of the people who had applied for in Dec, Jan, Feb & March 2014, DIBP had cleared it within 3 weeks of July and have started with April & May applicants. People had been waiting for their grants for like more than 6 months. 

We are lucky that DIBP has done what it has done in one month and inspite of the lower visa slots end of July, we now have april & may applicants. Just looking at the spreadhsheet is revealing, there are only some 60-70 applicants in April, May & June compared to some 200 in the preceding months even if this is only a sample population. Clearing this backlog should be a lot more faster. Next week, in August, should be the one to look out for. Time to just chill and wait it out


----------



## orcablue

row after row in the excel sheet is changing to green highlight. except mine. Still nice and white. s-i-g-h


----------



## gkvithia

there are less people lodging post JULY 2015 as most are waiting for NSW,ACT,VIC nominations before they can lodge.

Hence i believe, CO's would be able to clear the backlog soon and month of august would be great for most people.


----------



## hopefulhope

'HM' said:


> i tried callin, waited more than 1 hour, no one picked up...


Try calling around 5:30am India time


----------



## pjs

*Urgent Info on Additional Documents*

Dear All.
Very urgent Information needed.

I got the CO allocated today and requesting for further evidence on the below.
1) Marriage Certificate (I have provided the passport of my husband where my name is in the Spouse Column)
2) Birth Certificate of Spouse (I have provided the passport as evidence for DOB)

I am currently residing in USA and do not have those documents handy, in the sense I have lost those original documents before I moved to USA and I could not get hold of these documents afresh from India sitting in USA. For that purpose, I have obtained the birth certificate and marriage certificate from the Consulate General of India (Indian Embassy) in USA. Can that be accepted as equivalent evidence for my case?

Please help on this urgently. Thanks Much!


----------



## Trijunction

'HM' said:


> i tried callin, waited more than 1 hour, no one picked up...


hi,

I guess tomorrow is your day. Dont worry friend. It will surely happen.

I have watched entire Breaking Bad, GoT series and first 3 seasons of The Wire in July month alone just to keep my mind diverted!!

Try calling them before 11Am their time. They are turning their phones off after 3.30 pm or so local time.

They are open from 8.30 AM to 4.30 PM. So action gets over by 12 noon India time on a given working day.


----------



## Virginia312

I just checked IMMI website: "Lodgement dates for GSM SkillSelect applications allocated to processing teams" has been update from 5th March to 17 March 2014 (Priority Group 3)
that means ..........................


----------



## rumbi

can someone give me email for Adelaide pliz,I need a co


----------



## shiranminu

*Go it*

HI Guys,
I am pleased to let you all know that i got the the direct grant today. I applied on 8th of April. 
I checked my immi account today morning, and there were no updates after 14th of April.I was really worried after looking at there bloody update on the processing time. I got it anyway.

So guys, don't worry you all will get it soon.

Thanks


----------



## Virginia312

rumbi said:


> can someone give me email for Adelaide pliz,I need a co


[email protected]


----------



## Virginia312

shiranminu said:


> HI Guys,
> I am pleased to let you all know that i got the the direct grant today. I applied on 8th of April.
> I checked my immi account today morning, and there were no updates after 14th of April.I was really worried after looking at there bloody update on the processing time. I got it anyway.
> 
> So guys, don't worry you all will get it soon.
> 
> Thanks


Congradulate mate! which state?


----------



## Markl41

orcablue said:


> row after row in the excel sheet is changing to green highlight. except mine. Still nice and white. s-i-g-h


Don't worry I'm holding thumbs for both of us as my date for lodging is also the 18th of April...maybe we might be celebrating at the same time


----------



## gkvithia

hang in there guys ....tomorrow is a new day!


----------



## rumbi

thanks virgi


----------



## Pame

pjs said:


> Dear All.
> Very urgent Information needed.
> 
> I got the CO allocated today and requesting for further evidence on the below.
> 1) Marriage Certificate (I have provided the passport of my husband where my name is in the Spouse Column)
> 2) Birth Certificate of Spouse (I have provided the passport as evidence for DOB)
> 
> I am currently residing in USA and do not have those documents handy, in the sense I have lost those original documents before I moved to USA and I could not get hold of these documents afresh from India sitting in USA. For that purpose, I have obtained the birth certificate and marriage certificate from the Consulate General of India (Indian Embassy) in USA. Can that be accepted as equivalent evidence for my case?
> 
> Please help on this urgently. Thanks Much!


Hi,

What are you waiting for. Just explain your situation to your CO and provide the evidences which you have currently. In my opinion these are sufficient evidences and will be accepted. Best of luck.


----------



## orcablue

Virginia312 said:


> I just checked IMMI website: "Lodgement dates for GSM SkillSelect applications allocated to processing teams" has been update from 5th March to 17 March 2014 (Priority Group 3)
> that means ..........................


Can post the link?


----------



## pjs

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are you waiting for. Just explain your situation to your CO and provide the evidences which you have currently. In my opinion these are sufficient evidences and will be accepted. Best of luck.


Thanks Pame.
What if my CO asks for the originals? Is missing documents an acceptable reason for providing these alternate documents? I am a little scared if my application will be rejected for this reason.


----------



## ahmedimtiaz

*Finally!!!*

Dear all,

My agent just called to let me know that our visa has finally been granted. Right now I am more relieved than excited at this point having waited for the grant for this long. 

My heartiest thanks goes out to all the people of this forum who have been so helpful with providing information and also lending their support to others like myself. 

To all those who are still waiting for their visa grant, all I can say is that a little patience can help you travel a really long way. Keep the faith! I am sending my very best wishes your way. You will build the life you so desire!


----------



## MikkiDuda

Virginia312 said:


> I just checked IMMI website: "Lodgement dates for GSM SkillSelect applications allocated to processing teams" has been update from 5th March to 17 March 2014 (Priority Group 3)
> that means ..........................


It means that all the cases submitted by 17 March for 190 have at least received a CO team and have been or are being processed. It might look bad, but in reality the number of visas to be processed since 17 march until present might not be that big. That specific date might be imposed by a team that did not processed some files from 18 March onward. In the same time, other teams might be well beyond 1 April with all their files. It also means that there is at least a small degree of lack of organization in DIBP (we are talking about files that have not been at least handed for processing and not files that have issues and are delaying the grant) which allows some teams to slack behind.

And it also means that I was unfortunately right here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4589425-post6215.html

As much as I would not like to see the speed they have in granting visas to some people now reduced, I really think they should level their efforts and allocate their files one by one as we all have paid... It is normal due to the differences and complexity of the files to have some grants coming faster than others but not files from April/May allocated before March.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

orcablue said:


> Can post the link?


Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

today i got this email

Good morning

You application has been allocated and a visa processing officer will be looking at it soon. You should receive a request for any required information/documentation shortly.

Regards
********

so how long will it take for the CO to show up?


----------



## ange76600

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> today i got this email
> 
> Good morning
> 
> You application has been allocated and a visa processing officer will be looking at it soon. You should receive a request for any required information/documentation shortly.
> 
> Regards
> ********
> 
> so how long will it take for the CO to show up?


When did you lodged your application mate?


----------



## amit77

hi every one

i have query

we got SA invitation on 21 july but yet to apply for visa..

the depends is work in dubai for 3years...and have bad loan over there ..so cant apply for PCC from dubai...( as bank might be report to police ).is it ok not to show above residance status there..now we have renewed passport..how australian migration department know about our travel history..

what u all think better not to apply visa...because i have to pay 3laks for visa ...if australian authority know they willl reject my visa application or i will take risk ??


or is this any solusation for this


----------



## delvy

Finally, I got a CO and that too from Adelaide Team 4

Jordan embasyyyyyyyy,,,,, please provide me my PCC at the earliest!! without you, I can't go to Aus. 

I am bit worried, because, I applied for this pcc two months ago, and still it hasn't came. Not even that, the embassy is not responding to the phone calls & emails. Very bad service!


----------



## delvy

Hi Hunter,

were you able to obtain the pcc from russia? how long it will take?


----------



## Yenigalla

Hi All.,
Congratulations to all who recvd the grant.
I was allocated a CO today requesting for documents. what is surprising is that these documents were front loaded much earlier.
:fingerscrossed: .,wait for the good days ahead.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Yenigalla said:


> Hi All.,
> Congratulations to all who recvd the grant.
> I was allocated a CO today requesting for documents. what is surprising is that these documents were front loaded much earlier.
> :fingerscrossed: .,wait for the good days ahead.


Congrats Yeni,


----------



## VidyaS

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Vidya,I am surprises DIBP is still sending delay emails. What did it say exactly.?


Hi Yenigalla,

Below is a portion of the email. I am not sure when they will consider our files.

*Regional Sponsored visa applicants – please note:*

In the skilled stream, of which your visa application is a part, priority processing arrangements and Migration Program planning levels have been designed to ensure the Australian economy gets the skills it needs now. The Migration Program planning levels for the visa category, Regional Sponsored, has a limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year.

This will mean processing times may be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the department cannot grant any application until the following program year, unless more visa places become available. Until that time, I cannot guarantee that your application will be decided in the immediate term, nor can I give an indication as to the likely timeframe. You can be assured, however, that the department will contact you when we are ready to finalise your visa application.

From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.

The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.

Further information is available on the department’s website.
See: Processing of State, Territory and Regional Nominated General Skilled Migration visas

When contacting the Department, please ensure you put the primary applicant's full name, date of birth and either the file reference number or Transaction Reference Number or Request ID in the subject line of the email.

If further information or documents are required, we will contact you.


----------



## nownow

I got the visa subclass 190 thanks god and thanks to you all.
My lodgement date was 22 March. Case officer team6.


----------



## lovetosmack

@VidyaS: Is yours 489 family sponsored or state?


----------



## Krish77

Hi guys I have 12 years experience in running a business and my Anzsco code is 131112; 133311; 133411. M I eligible for 190 ? Which code is best ? Does diff code selection effects my visa processing time ?? How will vetess analyse my work exp and roles ? Which states are fast in granting .. Like everyone , I prefer nsw but not sure how long it will take for invite.. Pls guide guys..


----------



## VidyaS

lovetosmack said:


> @VidyaS: Is yours 489 family sponsored or state?


Hi lovetosmack, it is 190 NSW sponsored.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

ange76600 said:


> When did you lodged your application mate?


applied on 14 april 2014.


----------



## shishir

VidyaS said:


> Hi Yenigalla,
> 
> Below is a portion of the email. I am not sure when they will consider our files.
> 
> *Regional Sponsored visa applicants – please note:*
> 
> In the skilled stream, of which your visa application is a part, priority processing arrangements and Migration Program planning levels have been designed to ensure the Australian economy gets the skills it needs now. The Migration Program planning levels for the visa category, Regional Sponsored, has a limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year.
> 
> This will mean processing times may be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the department cannot grant any application until the following program year, unless more visa places become available. Until that time, I cannot guarantee that your application will be decided in the immediate term, nor can I give an indication as to the likely timeframe. You can be assured, however, that the department will contact you when we are ready to finalise your visa application.
> 
> From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.
> 
> The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.
> 
> Further information is available on the department’s website.
> See: Processing of State, Territory and Regional Nominated General Skilled Migration visas
> 
> When contacting the Department, please ensure you put the primary applicant's full name, date of birth and either the file reference number or Transaction Reference Number or Request ID in the subject line of the email.
> 
> If further information or documents are required, we will contact you.


I think this is an auto-reply produced for the year 2013-14. In this mail they have told you about the year 2013-14 and we are now in 2014-15. So, that could be a mistake or something else. Just ignore it.


----------



## shishir

Krish77 said:


> Hi guys I have 12 years experience in running a business and my Anzsco code is 131112; 133311; 133411. M I eligible for 190 ? Which code is best ? Does diff code selection effects my visa processing time ?? How will vetess analyse my work exp and roles ? Which states are fast in granting .. Like everyone , I prefer nsw but not sure how long it will take for invite.. Pls guide guys..


Hello Krish, that's a lot of questions. Nobody can surely tell you if you are eligible for 190, because it depends on a number of terms and conditions. Anyway, why don't you read respective websites for detail information??? 

You can find all your answers by reading contents of those websites thoroughly. Just do some study yourself mate and if you can't be sure about any specific issue then you can post here (I can ensure you, you will definitely get your answer). It will help you to do your own assessment. Simply asking a bunch of questions on this forum wouldn't help you. 

Otherwise, you can contact a MARA agent if you wish, although I would say that will be a wastage of huge money. The best option is to do something yourself. Best of luck buddy:fingerscrossed:


----------



## lovetosmack

VidyaS said:


> Hi lovetosmack, it is 190 NSW sponsored.


Probably an incorrect email sent since the email talks about regional sponsored I.e. 489 and not state sponsored visas.


----------



## 'HM'

just not getting a good feeling even today...


----------



## gkvithia

HM, hang in there buddy, put it this way you have an application lodged and waiting for grant.

I am certain your grant around the corner 

Many other will be sorely dissapointed today as ACT SOL list was just released and most of occupations closed with review only in FEB 2015. many dreams and hopes dashed today.


----------



## Garry2684

DIBP guys are very slow on fridays and mondays  huh


----------



## hopefulhope

Iam so happy, iam so happy happy happy
Because I got it.....yayyyyyy


----------



## 'HM'

gkvithia said:


> HM, hang in there buddy, put it this way you have an application lodged and waiting for grant.
> 
> I am certain your grant around the corner
> 
> Many other will be sorely dissapointed today as ACT SOL list was just released and most of occupations closed with review only in FEB 2015. many dreams and hopes dashed today.


hmmm... thanks buddy....


----------



## hopefulhope

Applied on April 24th


----------



## 'HM'

hopefulhope said:


> Applied on April 24th


applied on 10 april buddy...


----------



## hopefulhope

'HM' said:


> applied on 10 april buddy...


Yours is around the corner buddy


----------



## 'HM'

hopefulhope said:


> Yours is around the corner buddy


doesnt seem so as people from dates ahead of me hv got it, dont knw wats wth my application...


----------



## Yenigalla

hopefulhope said:


> Iam so happy, iam so happy happy happy
> Because I got it.....yayyyyyy


Congratulations!!!


----------



## pjs

pjs said:


> Thanks Pame.
> What if my CO asks for the originals? Is missing documents an acceptable reason for providing these alternate documents? I am a little scared if my application will be rejected for this reason.


Please help


----------



## Garry2684

hopefulhope said:


> Iam so happy, iam so happy happy happy
> Because I got it.....yayyyyyy


Awesome Man.

Congrats!


----------



## Virginia312

hopefulhope said:


> Yours is around the corner buddy


congraulation buddy! you apply for youself or family? ONshore or offshore?


----------



## manofsteel

hopefulhope said:


> Iam so happy, iam so happy happy happy
> Because I got it.....yayyyyyy


congrats! i knew you'd get yours this week. enjoy the blessing!


----------



## manofsteel

'HM' said:


> just not getting a good feeling even today...


Chill man! As Matthew puts it.. "can any one of you by worrying add a single hour to your life?" 

Claim it by thinking of what your next steps are once you get the grant


----------



## 'HM'

manofsteel said:


> Chill man! As Matthew puts it.. "can any one of you by worrying add a single hour to your life?"
> 
> Claim it by thinking of what your next steps are once you get the grant


its not that easy buddy, i understand though...


----------



## Virginia312

DEAR ALL ,
i GOT My GRANT !HHAHHA
lodged on 24th April offshore
190ACT direct grant


----------



## Templeton

Hi All Expats:

I have been a silent reader for a few months. I appreciate the info and supports provided in this particular forum, kudos to you guys. My 190 VISA has been granted roughly an hour ago. The detailed timeline has provided as below:

ANZSCO Code: 261313, Software Engineer
Nationality: Taiwan
Offshore Applicant
VISA Type: 190
IETLS: L:7.5, R:7, W:7, S:7.5, Overall:7.5
ACS: 31/10/2013
ACS Positive Result: 03/02/2014
EOI Lodged: 03/02/2014, 60 without SS, 65 with SS
VIC SS: 03/02/2014
VIC INT ACK: 07/02/2014, ask for a well-formatted CV which I did not provide immediately
VIC CV Provided: 23/02/2014, 189 was dragging on and on, I was so depressed therefore opted for 190 again.
VIC FIN ACK: 25/02/2014
VIC Invited: 23/04/2014 
VISA Lodged: 23/04/2014, single applicant no dependent
PCC & Med: 14/04/2014
Front Loaded: Form 80, Form 1023 (Correct two errors while lodging application >< )
Direct Grant: 01/08/2014
IED: 14/04/2015

Hope all the VISA aspirants get the VISA soonest and thank you all again.



Best Regards,
Templeton Tsai.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

'HM' said:


> its not that easy buddy, i understand though...


Brother, 

No one has been able to crack the code as to how DIBP grants visa an I am no Neo Anderson either . In simpler terms all of us who have paid for visa have can be compared with guys who bought a tree for Apples in the best garden of the world and all those trees have just one apple named grant which will fall when it has ripened, it doesn't matter when did you buy the tree but what matters is when apple ripens. 

For all people who bought trees near you the apples have ripened and have fallen, you can see the apple on the tree and wait for it patiently to fall, you being worried, increasing you blood pressure, and may be introspecting as what karma you did wrong are not helping the apple to ripen fast but they are bad for your health and your loved ones who will not be happy if you remain unhappy inside 


Let mother nature take care of everything. 

I am sure before next Friday you will also be singing songs after getting grant. 

Tax it easy brother. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## 'HM'

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Brother,
> 
> No one has been able to crack the code as to how DIBP grants visa an I am no Neo Anderson either . In simpler terms all of us who have paid for visa have can be compared with guys who bought a tree for Apples in the best garden of the world and all those trees have just one apple named grant which will fall when it has ripened, it doesn't matter when did you buy the tree but what matters is when apple ripens.
> 
> For all people who bought trees near you the apples have ripened and have fallen, you can see the apple on the tree and wait for it patiently to fall, you being worried, increasing you blood pressure, and may be introspecting as what karma you did wrong are not helping the apple to ripen fast but they are bad for your health and your loved ones who will not be happy if you remain unhappy inside
> 
> 
> Let mother nature take care of everything.
> 
> I am sure before next Friday you will also be singing songs after getting grant.
> 
> Tax it easy brother.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


hopefully, thanks brother... is there any use of mailing or calling them???


----------



## hopefulhope

Virginia312 said:


> congraulation buddy! you apply for youself or family? ONshore or offshore?


With wife two kids,offshore


----------



## gkvithia

virginia312...............congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

'HM' said:


> hopefully, thanks brother... is there any use of mailing or calling them???


Yes, it's been more than 3 months you can call them ask them politely whether any document is pending to be uploaded by you or all documentation is complete.? 

No harm calling after 3 months of lodging. 


Regards, 

Deep


----------



## 'HM'

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Yes, it's been more than 3 months you can call them ask them politely whether any document is pending to be uploaded by you or all documentation is complete.?
> 
> No harm calling after 3 months of lodging.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


i've tried calling them a 1000 tomes bt no one picks up fr more than an hour... im so sick of all this...


----------



## soodrahul

hopefulhope said:


> Iam so happy, iam so happy happy happy
> Because I got it.....yayyyyyy


Congrats buddy!!


----------



## soodrahul

Virginia312 said:


> DEAR ALL ,
> i GOT My GRANT !HHAHHA
> lodged on 24th April offshore
> 190ACT direct grant



Congrats!!


----------



## lovetosmack

'HM' said:


> i've tried calling them a 1000 tomes bt no one picks up fr more than an hour... im so sick of all this...


Just so when we start thinking you are being patient. 

Half hour wait time is common. Haven't heard of one hour. Call them around 8.30am Adelaide time.


----------



## chiku2006

lovetosmack said:


> Just so when we start thinking you are being patient.
> 
> Half hour wait time is common. Haven't heard of one hour. Call them around 8.30am Adelaide time.


HM, you need to be patient buddy. The criteria of granting visa is unknown to all of us and only DIBP can answer this. Same thing happened in my case as well, like applicants who had applied much after me were getting grants whereas I wad waiting for it impatiently, I also went crazy for a while but realised that it is not in my hands and left it to the god and my desrltiny.

I know its easier said than done but this is what life is all about my friend. It will be nice if you can be more patient and concentrate on to your life than just the visa.

Cheers


----------



## IndAussie

manofsteel said:


> Chill man! As Matthew puts it.. "can any one of you by worrying add a single hour to your life?"
> 
> Claim it by thinking of what your next steps are once you get the grant


Exactly! I know my number is a month later, but I am already looking for used cars in Adelaide!:lol::lol:


----------



## Virginia312

soodrahul said:


> Congrats!!


 THANKS you will get soon


----------



## jestin684

happyfeet2014 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am also one of the silent readers of this forum and sharing the same sentiments of frustration but most importantly, great hope and faith in God that He will answer our prayers in the right time.
> 
> I would like to share that my family's visa has been granted today and my agent just made it official 2 minutes ago!
> 
> To God Almighty thank you and to all forumers here, thank you as well. I pray that you will also receive yours very, very soon. Keep the faith!
> 
> Visa lodged - 15 April 2014
> VIC SS - 261313, Offshore
> Direct grant, no CO correspondence - 30 Jul 2014


Congrats mate.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## orcablue

Finally. CO allocated


----------



## Can14

orcablue said:


> Finally. CO allocated


Good to see progress  

When did u apply bro?


----------



## jestin684

sk2014 said:


> Guys, just saw the email from my agent. I got the visa :eek2:
> 
> This has been a roller coaster ride. I am still in a state of shock.
> 
> Visa Applied - 5 Apr 2014
> 
> 23 Jul - Got the email from Adelaide team that no CO has been assigned which was depressing.
> 
> 30-Jul - Grant
> 
> Some of you already know that I was pretty pissed off at myself because I went for 190 even though I had 60 points without SS. I went for SS because I thought 190 would be processed faster and I wanted to get out quickly. That decision was spectacularly wrong.
> 
> Anyway now the next roller coaster ride begins.
> 
> All best to others, I hope you guys get the grant email quickly.


Congrats mate. ....Wishing u all the very best......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

Congrats mate.......Wishing u good luck & a happy life in oz......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

Trijunction said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Very happy to share the good news with you! Got the grant (sub class 489) little earlier today! It's a direct grant with no questions asked. For record, I have applied on my own without agent. Needless to say that I have reached this stage only due to the help received from the forum. I will always be thankful to the forum!
> 
> Wish you good luck to all those who are waiting!
> ====
> Timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO: 132211 | IELTS: 75 Points 19th Jan'13, Res: 3rd Feb'13 (7.5) | Skills Ass.: 14th Feb'13, Res: 15th Apr'13 | EOI : 16th Feb'14 | NT SS Application for Subclass 190: 12th Mar 14 | NT Ack: 17th Mar |NT Sponsorship for Subclass 489: 25th Mar | Invitation : 27th Mar |Visa Lodged: 7th Apr14|Grant: 31st July 14


Congrats Trijunction......Wishing u a happy life in oz.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

sajandeep said:


> Guys got THE GOLDEN MAIL...!!!
> Yes its From Team 4...!!!
> Yes its a DIRECT GRANT...!!!
> IED will be 5th of May 2015...!!!
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:
> :bounce: :hug: :bounce:
> 
> Thanks guys its been an awesome journey with you guys, hope to continue it a long way...!!!


Congrats sajandeep...... Wishing u all the very best.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

shiranminu said:


> HI Guys,
> I am pleased to let you all know that i got the the direct grant today. I applied on 8th of April.
> I checked my immi account today morning, and there were no updates after 14th of April.I was really worried after looking at there bloody update on the processing time. I got it anyway.
> 
> So guys, don't worry you all will get it soon.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats Shiranminu.....Wishing u a happy life in oz.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

ahmedimtiaz said:


> Dear all,
> 
> My agent just called to let me know that our visa has finally been granted. Right now I am more relieved than excited at this point having waited for the grant for this long.
> 
> My heartiest thanks goes out to all the people of this forum who have been so helpful with providing information and also lending their support to others like myself.
> 
> To all those who are still waiting for their visa grant, all I can say is that a little patience can help you travel a really long way. Keep the faith! I am sending my very best wishes your way. You will build the life you so desire!


Congrats ahmedimtiaz......all the very best for a good life in oz

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> today i got this email
> 
> Good morning
> 
> You application has been allocated and a visa processing officer will be looking at it soon. You should receive a request for any required information/documentation shortly.
> 
> Regards
> ********
> 
> so how long will it take for the CO to show up?


Team allocated.....CO soon

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

hopefulhope said:


> Iam so happy, iam so happy happy happy
> Because I got it.....yayyyyyy


Congrats hopefulhope.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

Virginia312 said:


> DEAR ALL ,
> i GOT My GRANT !HHAHHA
> lodged on 24th April offshore
> 190ACT direct grant


Congrats virginia312......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

Templeton said:


> Hi All Expats:
> 
> I have been a silent reader for a few months. I appreciate the info and supports provided in this particular forum, kudos to you guys. My 190 VISA has been granted roughly an hour ago. The detailed timeline has provided as below:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313, Software Engineer
> Nationality: Taiwan
> Offshore Applicant
> VISA Type: 190
> IETLS: L:7.5, R:7, W:7, S:7.5, Overall:7.5
> ACS: 31/10/2013
> ACS Positive Result: 03/02/2014
> EOI Lodged: 03/02/2014, 60 without SS, 65 with SS
> VIC SS: 03/02/2014
> VIC INT ACK: 07/02/2014, ask for a well-formatted CV which I did not provide immediately
> VIC CV Provided: 23/02/2014, 189 was dragging on and on, I was so depressed therefore opted for 190 again.
> VIC FIN ACK: 25/02/2014
> VIC Invited: 23/04/2014
> VISA Lodged: 23/04/2014, single applicant no dependent
> PCC & Med: 14/04/2014
> Front Loaded: Form 80, Form 1023 (Correct two errors while lodging application >< )
> Direct Grant: 01/08/2014
> IED: 14/04/2015
> 
> Hope all the VISA aspirants get the VISA soonest and thank you all again.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Templeton Tsai.


Congrats Templeton Tsai......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## shishir

Hello Guys, I sent an email to [email protected] for an update of CO allocation on my case on 26th July. Today I have received the following reply:

Dear Mr XXX

I refer to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.

We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies, which can take some time.

The timing for the completion of these checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application as some cases may take many months to finalise.

I am following up the status of your application on a regular basis to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable. You will be contacted if we require more information when they proceed with processing your application.

We appreciate your patience in this matter.

Kind regards
YYY 

Does it mean that, they have put my case for external security check???

I have applied for subclass 489 SS and have never heard about anyone who was gone under security check. Is it an automated answer??


----------



## Asher.

- removed duplicate -


----------



## Asher.

Got an email indicating case communication today, checked the Immi portal to find that Health Evidence and Police Clearance have moved to 'required' status instead of 'recommended'. I guess we should be getting a call from our agent anytime to arrange medicals and PCC.


----------



## alaram

When I sent an email i got the below automatic response

Thank you for your email. 

So we can spend as much time as possible processing visa applications, including yours, we do not respond to status update enquiries or acknowledge received documents.
Further information about the visa processing time service standards is available at: Visa Processing Time Service Standards


Pre-Lodgement Enquiry
If you have not lodged a GSM visa application, and would like more information, use the GSM Pre-Lodgement Enquiry Form at: General Skilled Migration Pre-Lodgement Enquiry Form

Your email will not be responded to if it is related to a pre-lodgement enquiry.

If you have attached documents to an email to this mailbox (GSM Adelaide), this auto reply is confirmation of their receipt, no other confirmation email will be sent.


When contacting a case officer, please ensure you put the primary applicant's full name, date of birth and either the file reference number or Transaction Reference Number or Request ID in the subject line of the email.


If further information or documents are required, a case officer will contact you.

If your General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa application has already been allocated for assessment, we will respond within seven (7) working days. 

This mailbox should only be used by clients to communicate with case officers about allocated GSM applications. Enquiries about cases not yet allocated to this mailbox will not be responded to from this mailbox. For information on how to obtain further information on the status of an unallocated application, please refer below.

Providing Documents
The preferred method of providing documents for applications lodged online is to attach documents online: Attach documents to an online application

It is not necessary to send this office any original documents or provide paper copies of documents that have been attached to the browser or sent by e-mail. If an original document is required you will receive a specific request to provide it. 


Post-Lodgement Enquiry
If you have lodged a GSM visa application and your enquiry relates to when your application is likely to be assessed by a case officer, please see: Work in Australia

Information on processing times, other useful links and current information about GSM processing arrangements can be accessed via this webpage. 

If you have lodged a GSM visa application, but have not yet been contacted by a case officer, and you have further enquiries, use the GSM Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form at: General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form

Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times

The department aims to process applications within the advertised service standards, however, actual processing times may vary depending on a range of factors. Please see: Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times


----------



## Tau$eef

shishir said:


> Hello Guys, I sent an email to [email protected] for an update of CO allocation on my case on 26th July. Today I have received the following reply:
> 
> Dear Mr XXX
> 
> I refer to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies, which can take some time.
> 
> The timing for the completion of these checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application as some cases may take many months to finalise.
> 
> I am following up the status of your application on a regular basis to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable. You will be contacted if we require more information when they proceed with processing your application.
> 
> We appreciate your patience in this matter.
> 
> Kind regards
> YYY
> 
> Does it mean that, they have put my case for external security check???
> 
> I have applied for subclass 489 SS and have never heard about anyone who was gone under security check. Is it an automated answer??



It's a standard copy paste stuff they send to most of the status enquiries.


----------



## ahmedusa4

Guys i'm a silent reader but today i have been granted the visa 


Finally 

Application lodged on 7th april and visa has been granted on 1st of august.... No case officer has been assigned ... No emails from any case officer .. Just a direct grant.... Team adelaide the case officer name initials C.B


----------



## Dhana1985

Finally my case has been assigned to co today. I got the email from my agent. 
I lodged my 190 (QLD) on 21st May. Hopefully I will get a good news soon. Thank god.


----------



## rashe_12

Dhana1985 said:


> Finally my case has been assigned to co today. I got the email from my agent.
> I lodged my 190 (QLD) on 21st May. Hopefully I will get a good news soon. Thank god.


Dhana can you please share more info like - which team and if any additional docs were asked....


----------



## Dhana1985

Hi it says team adeleaide. I have upload all the docs upfront, so at the moment they didn't request any


----------



## Optimus Prime

Dhana1985 said:


> Finally my case has been assigned to co today. I got the email from my agent.
> I lodged my 190 (QLD) on 21st May. Hopefully I will get a good news soon. Thank god.


Hi Dhana, that is great news!! So they have moved to May...I think they are processing by the priority of occupations as most of people from April are still waiting?
Can you please share your occupation code?


----------



## Dhana1985

Optimus Prime said:


> Hi Dhana, that is great news!! So they have moved to May...I think they are processing by the priority of occupations as most of people from April are still waiting?
> Can you please share your occupation code?



My code is 221111 Accountant. But Im not sure there are giving priority based on this codes. It's very difficult to make judgements in their process.


----------



## The_Boss

Optimus Prime said:


> Hi Dhana, that is great news!! So they have moved to May...I think they are processing by the priority of occupations as most of people from April are still waiting?
> Can you please share your occupation code?


I don't think DIBP processes based on occupation codes. Pretty sure about that, if not they would have occupations classified under different priorities just like different visa subclasses have priority processing over the other.

My assumption, they are trying to maintain "average processing times" for applications received from May onwards along with applications which are already sitting as backlog. 

This way they will at least continue to process new applications within the average processing times and not carry forward backlog month on month.


----------



## tasty

*28 days*

Congrats to all that have received the golden mail!!!

I need some :help: from you. The CO have allocated us (me and my boyfriend yesterday) and he has asked us for a lot of documents and cerftificates but he has only have gived us 28 days to complete and full-filled them.
We have to do again form 80 but we completed it in april.
And worst of all I dont have the Ielts...I had the Cambridge CAE and thats not functional english. So I will have to pay VAC2  because the results of the Ielts exam in my country will not be able until the 20 sept 
Is there a possibility to have some more time????

Invit 23 april: pcc &med 8 may:CO 1 aug


----------



## zed_260

got visa on 31st july and it is direct grant


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

zed_260 said:


> got visa on 31st july and it is direct grant


Congrats, can you please post your timelines.


----------



## Future_ozzy

tasty said:


> Congrats to all that have received the golden mail!!!
> 
> I need some :help: from you. The CO have allocated us (me and my boyfriend yesterday) and he has asked us for a lot of documents and cerftificates but he has only have gived us 28 days to complete and full-filled them.
> We have to do again form 80 but we completed it in april.
> And worst of all I dont have the Ielts...I had the Cambridge CAE and thats not functional english. So I will have to pay VAC2  because the results of the Ielts exam in my country will not be able until the 20 sept
> Is there a possibility to have some more time????
> 
> Invit 23 april: pcc &med 8 may:CO 1 aug


Just inform your CO of the delay and am sure they will understand.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## louis ho

My agent advised I should not take medical in advance? why I saw many people took it?


----------



## sajandeep

louis ho said:


> My agent advised I should not take medical in advance? why I saw many people took it?


its because it will effect your IED initial entry date ... because they will take either pcc or med date whichever is earlier and give IED After one year.. you can check my timelines


----------



## sajandeep

tasty said:


> Congrats to all that have received the golden mail!!!
> 
> I need some :help: from you. The CO have allocated us (me and my boyfriend yesterday) and he has asked us for a lot of documents and cerftificates but he has only have gived us 28 days to complete and full-filled them.
> We have to do again form 80 but we completed it in april.
> And worst of all I dont have the Ielts...I had the Cambridge CAE and thats not functional english. So I will have to pay VAC2  because the results of the Ielts exam in my country will not be able until the 20 sept
> Is there a possibility to have some more time????
> 
> Invit 23 april: pcc &med 8 may:CO 1 aug


if not ielts get a letter from your college letter head saying that your courses are taught in english only, that should be enough as functional english, 
in case you require more time its better you inform the CO, i think they are kind enough to help...!!!
hope that helped.


----------



## rsnarouz

Hey guys, i sent email to GSM Adelaide asking about the status of my application regarding CO allocation..........but came an auto-reply.

Any other solution?


----------



## Crucibond

rsnarouz said:


> Hey guys, i sent email to GSM Adelaide asking about the status of my application regarding CO allocation..........but came an auto-reply.
> 
> Any other solution?


Hello!!! U applied in June!!! Those guys who applied in April still waiting. Please wait. Don't harness them!


----------



## gkvithia

Any grants today ?


----------



## FEBO

Silent reader here as well and YES!!! One less April applicant to go, I just received my grant 

I applied 28th April (onshore) and got a direct grant!! (team 4 Adelaide)

Finally!


----------



## sameer7106

FEBO said:


> Silent reader here as well and YES!!! One less April applicant to go, I just received my grant
> 
> I applied 28th April (onshore) and got a direct grant!! (team 4 Adelaide)
> 
> Finally!


Congratulatns buddy, wish the same for many others


----------



## bapan

Dear Senior,
Please advice me for the document of name change.
I changed my name and submit both passport copy for supporting documents.
Today I received a mail from CO that s/he need my following certificate.

Evidence of change of name
* identification certificate - naturalised person.

What is the meaning of this & what I need to submit?
I am waiting for your valuable advice.


----------



## 'HM'

*hey, i jst received a reply for my status update

"your case has been allocated to a CO n is being assessed.
AM
visa processing officer
gsm adelaide"

so is this a CO or a visa processing officer? anything good or just regular reply?*


----------



## shishir

Yesssssssssssssss Received the life changing mail....... It was a direct grant from Adelaide team 6. The happiest morning of my life......:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## nqk77

shishir said:


> Yesssssssssssssss Received the life changing mail....... It was a direct grant from Adelaide team 6. The happiest morning of my life......:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulation!
Wish you all the best in the OZ.


----------



## Trijunction

'HM' said:


> hey, i jst received a reply for my status update
> 
> "your case has been allocated to a CO n is being assessed.
> AM
> visa processing officer
> gsm adelaide"
> 
> so is this a CO or a visa processing officer? anything good or just regular reply?


Its not CO buy it doesn't really matter,it moves fast from here..
This week is yours buddy


----------



## 'HM'

Trijunction said:


> Its not CO buy it doesn't really matter,it moves fast from here..
> This week is yours buddy


:amen: hopefully, thanks buddy...


----------



## Optimus Prime

Dhana1985 said:


> My code is 221111 Accountant. But Im not sure there are giving priority based on this codes. It's very difficult to make judgements in their process.





The_Boss said:


> I don't think DIBP processes based on occupation codes. Pretty sure about that, if not they would have occupations classified under different priorities just like different visa subclasses have priority processing over the other.
> 
> My assumption, they are trying to maintain "average processing times" for applications received from May onwards along with applications which are already sitting as backlog.
> 
> This way they will at least continue to process new applications within the average processing times and not carry forward backlog month on month.


Thanks Dhana and The_Boss - Hope you guys are right


----------



## SL76

Hi All
i just got a call from my agent and i have being granted visa - direct grant. i still didn't receive the team or Co details as the correspondences have sent to agent. but the grant is received today.


----------



## rsnarouz

Crucibond said:


> Hello!!! U applied in June!!! Those guys who applied in April still waiting. Please wait. Don't harness them!


@Crucibond, appreciate your aggressive answer.........it really helped me.....


----------



## rsnarouz

SL76 said:


> Hi All
> i just got a call from my agent and i have being granted visa - direct grant. i still didn't receive the team or Co details as the correspondences have sent to agent. but the grant is received today.


Congrats SL76..................May grants are coming...........op2:


----------



## soodrahul

SL76 said:


> Hi All
> i just got a call from my agent and i have being granted visa - direct grant. i still didn't receive the team or Co details as the correspondences have sent to agent. but the grant is received today.


Congrats !!


----------



## nqk77

SL76 said:


> Hi All
> i just got a call from my agent and i have being granted visa - direct grant. i still didn't receive the team or Co details as the correspondences have sent to agent. but the grant is received today.


Congratulation !!!

Finally, May's grant shower coming...


----------



## ange76600

SL76 said:


> Hi All
> i just got a call from my agent and i have being granted visa - direct grant. i still didn't receive the team or Co details as the correspondences have sent to agent. but the grant is received today.


When did you applied SL76?


----------



## The_Boss

Crucibond said:


> Hello!!! U applied in June!!! Those guys who applied in April still waiting. Please wait. Don't harness them!


Take a deep breath and relax. 

By enquiring his/her file is not going to be pushed ahead of April applicants for processing.

Only DIBP knows what order they are following. Rest all of us can speculate as much as we want to.....


----------



## Wockhardt

This week in august and the next is the one to look out for. Lady luck will smile shortly. All the backlog from April, May and June will be cleared and DIBP will start fresh with this fiscals July applicants.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## SL76

ange76600 said:


> When did you applied SL76?


Hi, I applied on 8th May 2014, and front loaded all docs including PCC and meds as per agent and also form 80 by 26th May. My first date of entry is April 2015. (as i have done PCC in April)


----------



## omer haroon

*Team 33 brisbane*

Anyone else from Brisbane team 33.
Jana march 28 applicant on spreasheet, have u heard anything.. 
we applied on march 28. i see that the adelaide teams have moved to april and may.. we are still waiting.. god help us


----------



## Optimus Prime

Hi guys,

Got a call from my agent that I got the Grant!! I did not expect it today!!... I was expecting it around end of August. I had checked my immiaccount in the morning and the last updated by date hadn't changed...so forgot about it. Then got a call from agent asking me why wasn't I checking my immiaccount and then she told me the good news!! 

I would like to Thank God, My family and All you active expat forum members from the bottom of my heart and every friend of mine on our wonderful Whatsapp Group. All your discussions and solutions and issues really helped me prepare better! And they will continue to help others! So keep asking questions if in doubt. No questions are silly!

Special thanks to Moderators of Expat Forum who have been so very kind and polite to allow even silly issues to be disussed unlike other forums. 


The_Boss - You were right, DIBP are adhering to normal timelines of 8-9 weeks for applicants in May!!

Here are my timelines for mobile users and others

190 Offshore
IELTS - 7 Sept 2013
ACS Results - 3 Dec 2013
ACT Sponsorship - 6 May 2014
Visa Lodged Date - 21st May
Grant - 4th Aug, 2014.

Good Luck everyone!!


----------



## Timo Borisson

Hey, congrats, Optimus Prime! Great news, bro!!! 
So are they checking May applicants?


----------



## samdam

omer haroon said:


> Anyone else from Brisbane team 33.
> Jana march 28 applicant on spreasheet, have u heard anything..
> we applied on march 28. i see that the adelaide teams have moved to april and may.. we are still waiting.. god help us


Call your CO, if that doesn't workout, you have no choice, as your application might have gone for security checks, many applicants from Pakistan and Bangladesh have to go through it.


----------



## soodrahul

Optimus Prime said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got a call from my agent that I got the Grant!! I did not expect it today!!... I was expecting it around end of August. I had checked my immiaccount in the morning and the last updated by date hadn't changed...so forgot about it. Then got a call from agent asking me why wasn't I checking my immiaccount and then she told me the good news!!
> 
> I would like to Thank God, My family and All you active expat forum members from the bottom of my heart and every friend of mine on our wonderful Whatsapp Group. All your discussions and solutions and issues really helped me prepare better! And they will continue to help others! So keep asking questions if in doubt. No questions are silly!
> 
> Special thanks to Moderators of Expat Forum who have been so very kind and polite to allow even silly issues to be disussed unlike other forums.
> 
> 
> The_Boss - You were right, DIBP are adhering to normal timelines of 8-9 weeks for applicants in May!!
> 
> Here are my timelines for mobile users and others
> 
> 190 Offshore
> IELTS - 7 Sept 2013
> ACS Results - 3 Dec 2013
> ACT Sponsorship - 6 May 2014
> Visa Lodged Date - 21st May
> Grant - 4th Aug, 2014.
> 
> Good Luck everyone!!


Congrats buddy!!


----------



## Optimus Prime

Timo Borisson said:


> Hey, congrats, Optimus Prime! Great news, bro!!!
> So are they checking May applicants?


Thanks Timo!! Yes May Applicants are getting processed it seems! Good Luck mate


----------



## Optimus Prime

omer haroon said:


> Anyone else from Brisbane team 33.
> Jana march 28 applicant on spreasheet, have u heard anything..
> we applied on march 28. i see that the adelaide teams have moved to april and may.. we are still waiting.. god help us


Hi Omer,

I am from Team 33 Brisbane. Got a grant today. If you haven't check with them.


----------



## Wockhardt

Optimus Prime said:


> Hi Omer,
> 
> I am from Team 33 Brisbane. Got a grant today. If you haven't check with them.


Congrats Optimus!!!


----------



## aus_190

Hi All,

I lodged my visa for subclass 190 on May 16th. My CO has finally been allocated today. Its from Brisbane T32 with initials B. 
Under the document request checklist, I need to provide evidence of health. I will be completing this at the earliest and then i'm going to keep my fingers crossed...All the best to everyone who are waiting for CO allocation and grants..


----------



## Markl41

Hey fellow members, looking for a sanity check from the group.. I lodged on the 18th of April and have heard nothing....no communication from a CO nothing. All we do know is that my application has been allocated but my agent can't get any other info...

Should I be concerned? Or is no news good news?

Thanks for the awesome support you guys offer, makes a big difference to the waiting process


----------



## steverds

Hi aus_190,

How did you get to know CO allocated? I applied on May 13th and no updates till now. No idea whats going on.



aus_190 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my visa for subclass 190 on May 16th. My CO has finally been allocated today. Its from Brisbane T32 with initials B.
> Under the document request checklist, I need to provide evidence of health. I will be completing this at the earliest and then i'm going to keep my fingers crossed...All the best to everyone who are waiting for CO allocation and grants..


----------



## Blue Bird

Optimus Prime said:


> Hi Omer,
> 
> I am from Team 33 Brisbane. Got a grant today. If you haven't check with them.


Optimus Prime,
Congrats:third:

You have received your grant within 2 months and 14 days.


----------



## delvy

Hi guys,
I have a querry

The Case Officer has asked for Jordan PCCs for me & my wife.

I was working in Jordan, with my family for two years from 2008 to 2010. She wasn't working there. I have applied Police Clearance Certificates for both of us through Jordan Embassy in India two months ago in May 2014. (So far we haven't received the PCC). Also, the Embassy told that they will issue PCC only for the person who worked there; that means they issue PCC only to me not for my wife. How can I solve this situation with Case Officer? Is this a regular practice for the families who apply for PCC from Arab countries?
Thanks & Regards
Delvy


----------



## Blue Bird

SL76 said:


> Hi All
> i just got a call from my agent and i have being granted visa - direct grant. i still didn't receive the team or Co details as the correspondences have sent to agent. but the grant is received today.


Hi SL76,
Congrats:third:
You have received your grant within 2 months and 27 days.


----------



## aus_190

steverds said:


> Hi aus_190,
> 
> How did you get to know CO allocated? I applied on May 13th and no updates till now. No idea whats going on.


I got a note from the Brisbane Team with the requested document checklist.


----------



## SL76

Blue Bird said:


> Hi SL76,
> Congrats:third:
> You have received your grant within 2 months and 27 days.


Hi Blue Bird
thx yes i think they are trying to keep to the time lines now while clearing the backlog separately. cheers


----------



## SL76

Any idea what is the best tome to go to Canberra? job wise?? (Single applicant)


----------



## sashflashysash

Hi Everyone-

I had this question out the blue 
If I get a VISA 190 Grant, can I apply to jobs in New Zealand?

Thanks
SFS


----------



## sk2014

sashflashysash said:


> Hi Everyone-
> 
> I had this question out the blue
> If I get a VISA 190 Grant, can I apply to jobs in New Zealand?
> 
> Thanks
> SFS


No you cannot


----------



## lovetosmack

sk2014 said:


> No you cannot


Where did you get that info from? Can you post the source? 

He can. Australian PR holders can work in NZ but the time spent in NZ won't be calculated towards the citizenship.


----------



## Waqarali20005

Hi Guys,

just wanted to let you know that i have been blessed with a baby princess.

now please tell me if form 1022 is needed right now or i can upload it along with her passport and birth certificate etc? would it be a good idea to simply intimate my CO via email about her birth and tell him that all documents along with 1022 will be uploaded as soon as they are prepared.

Please answer me by sending me a PM as well as their are chances that i may miss your reply.


----------



## Ragan

Hello Everyone,

Got the much awaited 190 Grant today:whoo::whoo:.

Visa lodged on 26th April.

I want to thank all the members for unconditional help and support.

Thanks,
Ragan


----------



## Yenigalla

Markl41 said:


> Hey fellow members, looking for a sanity check from the group.. I lodged on the 18th of April and have heard nothing....no communication from a CO nothing. All we do know is that my application has been allocated but my agent can't get any other info...
> 
> Should I be concerned? Or is no news good news?
> 
> Thanks for the awesome support you guys offer, makes a big difference to the waiting process


Hi Mark
Good to know that your case has been allocated to a team. You will be contacted if further documents are required to support your case.Else hang on for another week or so and you should here the good news.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

Good morning

You application has been allocated and a visa processing officer will be looking at it soon. You should receive a request for any required information/documentation shortly.

Regards

AF
Visa Processing Officer, GSM Adelaide
Department of Immigration and Border Protection



what does this means. I received this on 30th July and no nothing after that?


----------



## alaram

I think that they are processing the visas based on the points. The higher the points the sooner you get your visa. It is my speculation


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

alaram said:


> I think that they are processing the visas based on the points. The higher the points the sooner you get your visa. It is my speculation


I have 70 points. but no communication so far.


----------



## Yenigalla

alaram said:


> I think that they are processing the visas based on the points. The higher the points the sooner you get your visa. It is my speculation


190 requires 60 points to qualify. Cases are assessed based on the documents you submit and prove your claim of points. Cases subjected to verifications and pending documents take longer than usual.However ,190 is not granted based on your point score


----------



## chiku2006

Waqarali20005 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> just wanted to let you know that i have been blessed with a baby princess.
> 
> now please tell me if form 1022 is needed right now or i can upload it along with her passport and birth certificate etc? would it be a good idea to simply intimate my CO via email about her birth and tell him that all documents along with 1022 will be uploaded as soon as they are prepared.
> 
> Please answer me by sending me a PM as well as their are chances that i may miss your reply.


Congrats my friend! !!

It will be a good idea to inform your CO right now so that he can wait for docs from your end before finalising your case.

All the best and god bless you and your family!!


----------



## louis ho

congratuation!!!


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

There are very few applicant from my code (engineering manager 133211)
I have 70 points.
applied on 14th April 2014 and front loaded everything i could think of. 
still silenceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Markl41

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Mark
> Good to know that your case has been allocated to a team. You will be contacted if further documents are required to support your case.Else hang on for another week or so and you should here the good news.


Thanks for the reply, I really appreciate it....let's see what happens this week


----------



## Dhana1985

Optimus Prime said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got a call from my agent that I got the Grant!! I did not expect it today!!... I was expecting it around end of August. I had checked my immiaccount in the morning and the last updated by date hadn't changed...so forgot about it. Then got a call from agent asking me why wasn't I checking my immiaccount and then she told me the good news!!
> 
> I would like to Thank God, My family and All you active expat forum members from the bottom of my heart and every friend of mine on our wonderful Whatsapp Group. All your discussions and solutions and issues really helped me prepare better! And they will continue to help others! So keep asking questions if in doubt. No questions are silly!
> 
> Special thanks to Moderators of Expat Forum who have been so very kind and polite to allow even silly issues to be disussed unlike other forums.
> 
> 
> The_Boss - You were right, DIBP are adhering to normal timelines of 8-9 weeks for applicants in May!!
> 
> Here are my timelines for mobile users and others
> 
> 190 Offshore
> IELTS - 7 Sept 2013
> ACS Results - 3 Dec 2013
> ACT Sponsorship - 6 May 2014
> Visa Lodged Date - 21st May
> Grant - 4th Aug, 2014.
> 
> Good Luck everyone!!


Good luck mate... I also applied on your date, hope to hear from the immigration very soon....


----------



## Sharan23

HI,

I applied for Visa (ACT-canberra) on 29th April and awaiting CO to be assigned. Could someone please let me know when might the CO get assigned. It has been 3months till now.


----------



## Alnaibii

lovetosmack said:


> Where did you get that info from? Can you post the source?
> 
> He can. Australian PR holders can work in NZ but the time spent in NZ won't be calculated towards the citizenship.


Yes, but 190er should work in the nominated state for 2 years. As far as I know, NZ is not part of any state in Au


----------



## Pame

Alnaibii said:


> Yes, but 190er should work in the nominated state for 2 years. As far as I know, NZ is not part of any state in Au


Hi,

Yes, visa 190 holders can work in NZ, if they choose to do so. 2 year work period is just a moral obligation and not a legal one, as it is not mentioned in the visa conditions. 

regards


----------



## The_Boss

omer haroon said:


> Anyone else from Brisbane team 33.
> Jana march 28 applicant on spreasheet, have u heard anything..
> we applied on march 28. i see that the adelaide teams have moved to april and may.. we are still waiting.. god help us





Optimus Prime said:


> Hi Omer,
> 
> I am from Team 33 Brisbane. Got a grant today. If you haven't check with them.


Same here Team 33 Brisbane


----------



## HADIMANE

Hello Guys,

Am serious follower of expact forum especially in this group, and read each and every valuable inputs/ feedback/ suggestion been given by expert. And I strongly inclined with many of your suggestion and people are so kind to resolve many of unknown people’s quires.

I would like to get their attention on my unsureness issue, request you all to go through and put some light on the same.:help:

Issue : Applied for 190 Visa 
While loading my EOI application on 17-Feb-14 (PA date) for my occupation of Recruitment Consultant – ANZSCO 223112 was “OPEN” and turned to “LIMITED” after one week (status was the same till 31st Jul 2014), however, got my EOI grant 1st May 2014 and successfully lodged my VISA application on 9th May 2014. 

As per the recent updates (1st Aug 2014) in ACT occupation List, my occupation is under the closed list :Cry:.

My question to you all, I have made the full payment , took medicals & PCC is also uploaded. What will happen next? Will I be given with visa grant? Considering the fact of my occupation was open/ Limited while lodging my EOI and VISA application? Or is there high chances of my visa will get rejected as my occupation turned to be “CLOSED”? if so, will I get my money back? :closed_2:

Should I forget my Australia dreams? As no other states are in need of my occupation?


----------



## The_Boss

HADIMANE said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Am serious follower of expact forum especially in this group, and read each and every valuable inputs/ feedback/ suggestion been given by expert. And I strongly inclined with many of your suggestion and people are so kind to resolve many of unknown people’s quires.
> 
> I would like to get their attention on my unsureness issue, request you all to go through and put some light on the same.:help:
> 
> Issue : Applied for 190 Visa
> While loading my EOI application on 17-Feb-14 (PA date) for my occupation of Recruitment Consultant – ANZSCO 223112 was “OPEN” and turned to “LIMITED” after one week (status was the same till 31st Jul 2014), however, got my EOI grant 1st May 2014 and successfully lodged my VISA application on 9th May 2014.
> 
> As per the recent updates (1st Aug 2014) in ACT occupation List, my occupation is under the closed list :Cry:.
> 
> My question to you all, I have made the full payment , took medicals & PCC is also uploaded. What will happen next? Will I be given with visa grant? Considering the fact of my occupation was open/ Limited while lodging my EOI and VISA application? Or is there high chances of my visa will get rejected as my occupation turned to be “CLOSED”? if so, will I get my money back? :closed_2:
> 
> Should I forget my Australia dreams? As no other states are in need of my occupation?



Don't worry mate. You will get it by August end if all your documents are in place 

Grant is not based on the current status of your occupation code


----------



## immigbird

HADIMANE said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Am serious follower of expact forum especially in this group, and read each and every valuable inputs/ feedback/ suggestion been given by expert. And I strongly inclined with many of your suggestion and people are so kind to resolve many of unknown people&#146;s quires.
> 
> I would like to get their attention on my unsureness issue, request you all to go through and put some light on the same.:help:
> 
> Issue : Applied for 190 Visa
> While loading my EOI application on 17-Feb-14 (PA date) for my occupation of Recruitment Consultant &#150; ANZSCO 223112 was &#147;OPEN&#148; and turned to &#147;LIMITED&#148; after one week (status was the same till 31st Jul 2014), however, got my EOI grant 1st May 2014 and successfully lodged my VISA application on 9th May 2014.
> 
> As per the recent updates (1st Aug 2014) in ACT occupation List, my occupation is under the closed list :Cry:.
> 
> My question to you all, I have made the full payment , took medicals & PCC is also uploaded. What will happen next? Will I be given with visa grant? Considering the fact of my occupation was open/ Limited while lodging my EOI and VISA application? Or is there high chances of my visa will get rejected as my occupation turned to be &#147;CLOSED&#148;? if so, will I get my money back? :closed_2:
> 
> Should I forget my Australia dreams? As no other states are in need of my occupation?


No worries, its closed becoz there was a limit for number of invitations and you got one so the finished the quote, i.e: u have a place in the program and since u have got the invite from skillselect no matter what is the status of ur job code now, that doesnt affect ur visa friend  so cheer up and have some patience


----------



## lovetosmack

Alnaibii said:


> Yes, but 190er should work in the nominated state for 2 years. As far as I know, NZ is not part of any state in Au


True. He just wanted to know if we can or not. The moral obligation is a personal ethic one has to follow. 


Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, visa 190 holders can work in NZ, if they choose to do so. 2 year work period is just a moral obligation and not a legal one, as it is not mentioned in the visa conditions.
> 
> regards


@Pame: That's true. Let's not encourage people to make use of that privilege. It's only for people who are UNABLE to find their job even aftet considerable effort. I say this because a lot of people in the forum are starting to begin their visa process under 190 to misuse this privilege. Let's not encourage this.


----------



## sashflashysash

lovetosmack said:


> True. He just wanted to know if we can or not. The moral obligation is a personal ethic one has to follow.
> 
> 
> @Pame: That's true. Let's not encourage people to make use of that privilege. It's only for people who are UNABLE to find their job even aftet considerable effort. I say this because a lot of people in the forum are starting to begin their visa process under 190 to misuse this privilege. Let's not encourage this.


That came out of the blue ! My journey has just started and its just a question.
It would have been encouragement if I had lost hope but I still see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## sunnyboi

lovetosmack said:


> True. He just wanted to know if we can or not. The moral obligation is a personal ethic one has to follow.
> 
> 
> @Pame: That's true. Let's not encourage people to make use of that privilege. It's only for people who are UNABLE to find their job even aftet considerable effort. I say this because a lot of people in the forum are starting to begin their visa process under 190 to misuse this privilege. Let's not encourage this.





sashflashysash said:


> That came out of the blue ! My journey has just started and its just a question.
> It would have been encouragement if I had lost hope but I still see the light at the end of the tunnel.


This is true. People are abusing the freedom of 190 visa. It won't be long before genuine aspirants lose out on visa when the govt. decides to tighten the noose


----------



## immigbird

sunnyboi said:


> This is true. People are abusing the freedom of 190 visa. It won't be long before genuine aspirants lose out on visa when the govt. decides to tighten the noose


Agree. We have to abide by the moral obligation or we might lose the option later on.


----------



## sk2014

lovetosmack said:


> Where did you get that info from? Can you post the source?
> 
> He can. Australian PR holders can work in NZ but the time spent in NZ won't be calculated towards the citizenship.


My Bad,

Yes you can work in NZ if you have PR.

If you are an Australian permanent resident entering New Zealand with a valid passport, you will normally be granted a residence class visa (at the airport) to enter and stay, work and study in New Zealand, provided you have completed your arrival card correctly and truthfully. 

Are there any special rules for Australian citizens and residents? - Immigration NZ Knowledgebase


----------



## raja_singapore

Dear mate, I am a silent reader here and I just elodge my SA 190 yesterday. I am worried cos my AFP has one record: shoplifting, fine 400AUD. I am so regret... I asked agent, he said they can help but im so scared my visa would be rejected due to character issue. Anyone can help me to verify? Got same case here?

Very very appreciate, thanks thanks


----------



## Jana2014

*Any idea on Team 13*



omer haroon said:


> Anyone else from Brisbane team 33.
> Jana march 28 applicant on spreasheet, have u heard anything..
> we applied on march 28. i see that the adelaide teams have moved to april and may.. we are still waiting.. god help us


I am a newer to this forum. Team33 requested 1221form and my CV. And then team 13 requested more details on my work experience based on 1221 form. I didn't claim any point on my work experience. So,just unlucky. Called them several times, still waiting. Any one had been contacted by team 13 and any idea on how long it will take ??


----------



## nqk77

Hi, it's quiet today.
Any new grant?


----------



## VidyaS

Dear friends,

Anyone received grant from Adelaide Team 6 recently. I have been waiting for more than a week after submitting the additional documents. Today I sent an email requesting an update on my visa application.


----------



## Yenigalla

VidyaS said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Anyone received grant from Adelaide Team 6 recently. I have been waiting for more than a week after submitting the additional documents. Today I sent an email requesting an update on my visa application.


Hi Vidya
Pls keep us posted - reg update on your case . Generally it should not take more than a week to hear about a decision after you have uploaded the requested documents.
All the best to you. Hope they quickly clear March applicants who have been waiting for quiet a while now


----------



## netzkeenet

Jana2014 said:


> I am a newer to this forum. Team33 requested 1221form and my CV. And then team 13 requested more details on my work experience based on 1221 form. I didn't claim any point on my work experience. So,just unlucky. Called them several times, still waiting. Any one had been contacted by team 13 and any idea on how long it will take ??


Hi. What is your job code?to which state did you apply?when you lodged ur visa application did you uplpad any documents related to work experience? If you dont mind, what information did they request from you? I didnt claim points too.


----------



## immigbird

No 190 grants 2day


----------



## lakshay.vikas

Optimus Prime said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got a call from my agent that I got the Grant!! I did not expect it today!!... I was expecting it around end of August. I had checked my immiaccount in the morning and the last updated by date hadn't changed...so forgot about it. Then got a call from agent asking me why wasn't I checking my immiaccount and then she told me the good news!!
> 
> I would like to Thank God, My family and All you active expat forum members from the bottom of my heart and every friend of mine on our wonderful Whatsapp Group. All your discussions and solutions and issues really helped me prepare better! And they will continue to help others! So keep asking questions if in doubt. No questions are silly!
> 
> Special thanks to Moderators of Expat Forum who have been so very kind and polite to allow even silly issues to be disussed unlike other forums.
> 
> The_Boss - You were right, DIBP are adhering to normal timelines of 8-9 weeks for applicants in May!!
> 
> Here are my timelines for mobile users and others
> 
> 190 Offshore
> IELTS - 7 Sept 2013
> ACS Results - 3 Dec 2013
> ACT Sponsorship - 6 May 2014
> Visa Lodged Date - 21st May
> Grant - 4th Aug, 2014.
> 
> Good Luck everyone!!


Congratulations..best wishes for oz life...


----------



## 'HM'

team allocated on 22 July, Adelaide team 23, CO are not provided these days as its done by a team in parts to improve efficiency or CO is there if any extra docs are required, just had a conversation on phone, after hold of 1.5 hour, no time frame provided cz of work load.


----------



## immigbird

The 190 tracker spreadsheet is all messed up !


----------



## 'HM'

is there any direct email contact for team 23 adelaide???


----------



## omer haroon

Jana2014 said:


> I am a newer to this forum. Team33 requested 1221form and my CV. And then team 13 requested more details on my work experience based on 1221 form. I didn't claim any point on my work experience. So,just unlucky. Called them several times, still waiting. Any one had been contacted by team 13 and any idea on how long it will take ??


No idea. We were asked for form 80 and 1221 of spouse which we uploaded on 24th July. No contact after that.


----------



## gkvithia

i saw a tracker list in pomz some MAY applicants received grants for 190 already. cant find the list now


----------



## MikkiDuda

Was it this one: http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub ?


----------



## gkvithia

MikkiDuda said:


> Was it this one: http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub ?


yes look under may 20th and 21st two of them 190 has got grants already.


----------



## shishir

'HM' said:


> is there any direct email contact for team 23 adelaide???


I have no idea if there is any direct email address to contact with them. However, you can send an email to [email protected] . I sent an email to this address and they responded within three days. Their response seemed not to be a copy-paste and explained my situation with great care. If you wish, give a try. Best of luck.


----------



## Yenigalla

'HM' said:


> team allocated on 22 July, Adelaide team 23, CO are not provided these days as its done by a team in parts to improve efficiency or CO is there if any extra docs are required, just had a conversation on phone, after hold of 1.5 hour, no time frame provided cz of work load.


HM
Were you requesed to provide additional documents? My case is allotted to team 23 too.


----------



## Markl41

Hello fellow April members,

It seems that the rest of April applications have slowed down?

Any news from agents or other members what's happening?

Really wish I could hear something...


----------



## Yenigalla

Mark- April 22 applicant recvd her grant today., apart from her I don't see any updates


----------



## alaram

shishir said:


> I have no idea if there is any direct email address to contact with them. However, you can send an email to [email protected] . I sent an email to this address and they responded within three days. Their response seemed not to be a copy-paste and explained my situation with great care. If you wish, give a try. Best of luck.


Hi Shishir,

When did you send the email to gsm adelaide team and when did you get the response. Can you give us details( like date sent, subject, date response recieved) of all the email correspondence with DIBP till you got grant. This may help us.

Other grant holders can also pitch in and share their details of email correspondence, which would be of great help.


----------



## Markl41

Yenigalla said:


> Mark- April 22 applicant recvd her grant today., apart from her I don't see any updates


Thanks Yenigalla, I also just saw on our SA forum site there was a April 23 applicant who received his visa...

Do think that family's take longer to process than individuals?


----------



## Yenigalla

Markl41 said:


> Thanks Yenigalla, I also just saw on our SA forum site there was a April 23 applicant who received his visa...
> 
> Do think that family's take longer to process than individuals?


Hi Mark
Yes. Applicants with dependents take slightly longer tobbe assessd than single applicants.
They have additional documents to check and give a decision


----------



## immigbird

MikkiDuda said:


> Was it this one: http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub ?


This tracker sheet was having applicants till june what has happened ?


----------



## amitc21

immigbird said:


> This tracker sheet was having applicants till june what has happened ?


Check this one - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&pli=1#gid=3


----------



## zed_260

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Congrats, can you please post your timelines.


My time line are

EA Applied02-09-13;EA+ve-06-02-14;SA SS and EOI-06-03-2014;Invitation-31-03-14;190VISA applied- 15-04-14;MEDICAL-23-04-14;IND PCC-24-04-14;Bahrain PCC-24-07-14;Grant-31-07-14


----------



## rsnarouz

alaram said:


> Hi Shishir,
> 
> When did you send the email to gsm adelaide team and when did you get the response. Can you give us details( like date sent, subject, date response recieved) of all the email correspondence with DIBP till you got grant. This may help us.
> 
> Other grant holders can also pitch in and share their details of email correspondence, which would be of great help.


Hey.......i also sent n email to GSM Adelaide.......and they replied as below.

"UNCLASSIFIED

Dear,

Thank you for your enquiry.

Please be advised that the department is currently allocating subclass 190 applications lodged 17 March 2014. As such, there may be a short wait until this case is allocated for assessment.

Allocation information can be found at the following site: Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

Kind regards,
Jillian N.
General Skilled Migration Case Officer
GSM Adelaide
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
Email: [email protected]"


----------



## bidesh

sandysehta said:


> Congrats Damilloo!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Samtrevour!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats OZfreak!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Jatin!
> 
> 
> 
> Correction to the above rule. Your First Entry date will be the oldest *issuance* date of *ALL PCCs* submitted on your application by Primary applicant.
> My wife's PCC was Sep and mine was Dec, I got Dec IED.


is IED related to medical submitter date anyway ?


----------



## tarunar1

bidesh said:


> is IED related to medical submitter date anyway ?


Yes, IED is based on expiry of medicals.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## lovetosmack

tarunar1 said:


> Yes, IED is based on expiry of medicals.
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum





sandysehta said:


> Your First Entry date will be the oldest *issuance* date of *ALL PCCs* submitted on your application by Primary applicant.
> My wife's PCC was Sep and mine was Dec, I got Dec IED.





bidesh said:


> is IED related to medical submitter date anyway ?


The Initial Entry date is decided based on the earliest date of either the PCC or Medicals in a given application. sandysehta was talking in particular about PCC and hence the above quote.


----------



## crameshwari

what happens if ACS expires after lodging the VISA...


----------



## lovetosmack

crameshwari said:


> what happens if ACS expires after lodging the VISA...


It just expires !!!


----------



## crameshwari

lovetosmack said:


> It just expires !!!


i am not clear.. Do i need to worry about this..


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

crameshwari said:


> i am not clear.. Do i need to worry about this..


Hi, 

Excerpts from DIBP website 

A skills assessment must be valid at the time of invitation to apply through SkillSelect for the following visas:

Skilled—Independent (subclass 189) visa
Skilled—Nominated (subclass 190) visa
Skilled Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa.

Link for the same. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/SkillSelect/SkillSelect.aspx

You must say thanks for 2 reasons one its not my assessment which is getting expired still I used space age technology called Internet and used Guru Google to reply to you and secondly you need not worry about an expiring assessment. ;-)  

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## crameshwari

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Excerpts from DIBP website
> 
> A skills assessment must be valid at the time of invitation to apply through SkillSelect for the following visas:
> 
> Skilled—Independent (subclass 189) visa
> Skilled—Nominated (subclass 190) visa
> Skilled Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa.
> 
> Link for the same.
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> You must say thanks for 2 reasons one its not my assessment which is getting expired still I used space age technology called Internet and used Guru Google to reply to you and secondly you need not worry about an expiring assessment. ;-)
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Thank You 

I have gone through this link.. but my concern is.. at the time of ACS Outcome, my total years of experience is 4 years 11 months.. Now i have total 7 years 2 months experience.. 

Does this matters??


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

crameshwari said:


> Thank You
> 
> I have gone through this link.. but my concern is.. at the time of ACS Outcome, my total years of experience is 4 years 11 months.. Now i have total 7 years 2 months experience..
> 
> Does this matters??


Yes your points would have increased by 5 points assuming you are not in oz. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## bigdaddy

crameshwari said:


> Thank You
> 
> I have gone through this link.. but my concern is.. at the time of ACS Outcome, my total years of experience is 4 years 11 months.. Now i have total 7 years 2 months experience..
> 
> Does this matters??


Update your timelines in signature.


----------



## crameshwari

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Yes your points would have increased by 5 points assuming you are not in oz.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Deep,

I am an offshore applicant.. Thank you for you quick reply.

I lodged application with 60 points only.. Checking if i might have to go for new ACS.

Thank You


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

crameshwari said:


> Deep,
> 
> I am an offshore applicant.. Thank you for you quick reply.
> 
> I lodged application with 60 points only.. Checking if i might have to go for new ACS.
> 
> Thank You


Do your have a degree which is bachelor's degree equivalent of in Computing as per oz standards?!


----------



## crameshwari

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Do your have a degree which is bachelor's degree equivalent of in Computing as per oz standards?!


Yes, I am BTech(Computer Science) and working as Database Administrator


----------



## Optimus Prime

Dhana1985 said:


> Good luck mate... I also applied on your date, hope to hear from the immigration very soon....


Thanks Dhana! CO has been assigned to you so that's good news. You will get the grant this week! Good Luck


----------



## immigbird

amitc21 said:


> Check this one - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&pli=1#gid=3


Thanks dear but appears to have the same issue


----------



## 'HM'

my case has been allocated since 22 july to team 23 adelaide, how much time more wud it take? no docs required since then...


----------



## 'HM'

Yenigalla said:


> HM
> Were you requesed to provide additional documents? My case is allotted to team 23 too.


no docs required as such... what about you? how did u get to knw bout your team allocation?


----------



## pjs

Praise the LORD!!!!!!!

I was granted my Visa Today. I have updated my signature with the dates. 
I submitted my state police clearance today at 6.30PM EST my time and got the grant letter at 8PM EST - as soon as they opened the office  

I was allocated Adelaide Team 8. Docs requested by CK but granted by AP.

All the best for those who are still waiting for the Visa. The wait will never fail.


----------



## 'HM'

*anyone else from Team 23 adelaide who's waiting fr the grant after allocation...?*


----------



## chiku2006

pjs said:


> Praise the LORD!!!!!!!
> 
> I was granted my Visa Today. I have updated my signature with the dates.
> I submitted my state police clearance today at 6.30PM EST my time and got the grant letter at 8PM EST - as soon as they opened the office
> 
> I was allocated Adelaide Team 8. Docs requested by CK but granted by AP.
> 
> All the best for those who are still waiting for the Visa. The wait will never fail.


Congrats PJS


----------



## Yenigalla

'HM' said:


> *anyone else from Team 23 adelaide who's waiting fr the grant after allocation...?*


Hi HM
I was emailed from team 23 requesting docs on July 31.,Submitted on July 31., waiting to hear from them.Were you informed reg team allocation through email ?


CONGRATS PJS... THATS FANTASTIC NEWS TO START THE DAY.


----------



## 'HM'

Yenigalla said:


> Hi HM
> I was emailed from team 23 requesting docs on July 31.,Submitted on July 31., waiting to hear from them.Were you informed reg team allocation through email ?
> 
> 
> CONGRATS PJS... THATS FANTASTIC NEWS TO START THE DAY.


no, i called them n asked bout my status, thats how i got to know, nothing required as such... been a long time now, dont nkow wat to do, shall i mail them again or what...


----------



## VidyaS

*Granted !!!!*

Dear Friends,



First of all I would like to thank all my friends here who guided and supported me. Finally after a long wait of 19 weeks we got our visa granted. Thank God.... 

IED - 10th Feb 2015. Please find other details below:

Thank you all once again! We will keep in touch as the real fight starts now (hunting for a job and getting settled in Oz)


*Visa*- Subclass 190|*ANZSCO*- 262113 (System Administrator)|*ACS*-2 SEP 2013|*IELTS*-7 SEP 2013 (L:7.5,R:7.5,W:7,S:7)|*NSW ACK*- 5 NOV 2013|*NSW SS RECD*- 13 FEB 2014|*PCC*- 10 FEB 2014|*VISA LODGED*- 25 MAR 2014|*MEDICAL*- 29 MAR 2014|*DOCUMENTS UPLOADED*- 04 APR 2014|*CO ALLOCATED*- 24 JUL 2014|*VISA GRANT*- 06 AUG 2014 *IED* - 10 FEB 2015


----------



## pjs

'HM' said:


> no, i called them n asked bout my status, thats how i got to know, nothing required as such... been a long time now, dont nkow wat to do, shall i mail them again or what...


HM,
I strongly recommend you to mail the CO if you are aware of the team details and email ID. As far as my case, I kept updating them about my document submission status (i had to update 3-4 documents that i did one after the other). I sent around 3 emails in 3 days.


----------



## chiku2006

VidyaS said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> First of all I would like to thank all my friends here who guided and supported me. Finally after a long wait of 19 weeks we got our visa granted. Thank God....
> 
> IED - 10th Feb 2015. Please find other details below:
> 
> Thank you all once again! We will keep in touch as the real fight starts now (hunting for a job and getting settled in Oz)
> 
> Visa- Subclass 190|ANZSCO- 262113 (System Administrator)|ACS-2 SEP 2013|IELTS-7 SEP 2013 (L:7.5,R:7.5,W:7,S:7)|NSW ACK- 5 NOV 2013|NSW SS RECD- 13 FEB 2014|PCC- 10 FEB 2014|VISA LODGED- 25 MAR 2014|MEDICAL- 29 MAR 2014|DOCUMENTS UPLOADED- 04 APR 2014|CO ALLOCATED- 24 JUL 2014|VISA GRANT- 06 AUG 2014 IED - 10 FEB 2015


Congrats Vidya


----------



## Yenigalla

'HM' said:


> no, i called them n asked bout my status, thats how i got to know, nothing required as such... been a long time now, dont nkow wat to do, shall i mail them again or what...


I suggest you refrain yourself from calling or emailing them. If i am not wrong you contacted them less than a week back., Wait for a while , be patient and you will hear from them.,It could be that this team has more workload and thus gone a bit slow ., We can only speculate....
Go about your daily routine and be positive., u will receive a decision on your case shortly.


----------



## Yenigalla

Vidya- Thats awesome....... So happy for you.. definitely your patience has paid off... Congrats dear...
All the best to a new beginning....


----------



## Yenigalla

Dear All
one of our buddies here on the forum JJOHAL recvd 190 grant yesterday. Lodge date-April 22.


----------



## IndAussie

Congrats VidyaS and pjs! All the best for your future.


----------



## Teji125

Got assigned to adelaide team 7 on the 1st of august


----------



## Yenigalla

Teji125 said:


> Got assigned to adelaide team 7 on the 1st of august


Thats grt to hear. Ur visa lodge date pls...


----------



## pyramid

So today i have received an email from team Adelaide requesting degree certificate for my wife as a proof of functional English. I have uploaded degree certi and now lets see how it goes. 

PS:I never received an email in past about CO allocation.


----------



## nanooo_7

*Visa grant*

Dear All,

So Happy to Inform you that I Just received my Visa Grant. I applied with my Family (Husband and 2 kids).
Really I am very Thankful to this forum and to all the honest people who gave me so much information during this process.
wish every one waiting his/her Visa grant a speed Grant.
Just Believe God is exist and he Always do the best for us.

please find below details of my Visa Process also I will update the visa tracker Sheet


ANZSCO Code : 234211
27th March 2014 NSW Invitation
6th of April : visa lodged 
July 30/14 : CO allocated Adelaide Team 2 (asking for PCC,Form1221 and Form 80 )
4th of August : Uploaded the required docs.
6th of August : Received Grant :rapture:


----------



## Yenigalla

Congratulations Nanoo...


----------



## 'HM'

Yenigalla said:


> Congratulations Nanoo...


hey is there anyone else from team 23 who is still waiting like us?


----------



## Ray23

*No grant letter*

Hi guys,

I have been one of the silent readers on this forum for the past few weeks. My agent emailed me on 28th July confirming that I have been granted my visa when she had checked the ImmiAccount. She told me she said she hasn't received the grant letter yet and will forward it to me when she receives it from Immigration. 

However, its already been a week and still nothing. I have emailed my agent over my concerns but she told me that it might take 2 weeks or so. Is there anyone having the same problem?

Visa- Subclass 190|ANZSCO- 221111|NSW SS RECD- 24 MAR 2014|VISA LODGED- 4 APR 2014|MEDICAL- 27 APR 2014|PCC- 3 JULY 2014|VISA GRANT- 28 JUL 2014


----------



## Yenigalla

Roze-lodged Apr 14-was asked for additional docs last week. Her case was allocated to T 23 too.


----------



## Yenigalla

Ray23 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been one of the silent readers on this forum for the past few weeks. My agent emailed me on 28th July confirming that I have been granted my visa when she had checked the ImmiAccount. She told me she said she hasn't received the grant letter yet and will forward it to me when she receives it from Immigration.
> 
> However, its already been a week and still nothing. I have emailed my agent over my concerns but she told me that it might take 2 weeks or so. Is there anyone having the same problem?
> 
> Visa- Subclass 190|ANZSCO- 221111|NSW SS RECD- 24 MAR 2014|VISA LODGED- 4 APR 2014|MEDICAL- 27 APR 2014|PCC- 3 JULY 2014|VISA GRANT- 28 JUL 2014


Ray-Congratulations on receiving the grant. U can view your grant letter thru ur immiaccount application-ur status would have changed from "in progress" to "finalised". Have you checked ur immiaccount?
Ideally ,DIBP intimates you thru mail. Grant is sent as an email. Check ur immiaccount asap


----------



## Ray23

Yenigalla said:


> Ray-Congratulations on receiving the grant. U can view your grant letter thru ur immiaccount application-ur status would have changed from "in progress" to "finalised". Have you checked ur immiaccount?
> Ideally ,DIBP intimates you thru mail. Grant is sent as an email. Check ur immiaccount asap


Thank you. I just tried to import my application to but there is an error stating ' the application has either not been submitted or has been finalised'. My agent had applied through their immiacount soI just realised i could make my own immiaccount to check to progress.


----------



## Yenigalla

Ray23 said:


> Thank you. I just tried to import my application to but there is an error stating ' the application has either not been submitted or has been finalised'. My agent had applied through their immiacount soI just realised i could make my own immiaccount to check to progress.


Ray- ask your agent to send a screenshot of your application status.
Dont Panic but Just to be sure that your case is finalised and you have been granted.


----------



## Yenigalla

Another April applicant-Roze- lodged 24 apr. recvd her grant today-
info posted on 189/190 thread.


----------



## msohaibkhan

Still waiting for grant


----------



## sid.sami

'HM' said:


> *anyone else from Team 23 adelaide who's waiting fr the grant after allocation...?*


Yeah ME!! CO was allocated to me on 01-Aug-2014, asked for POLIO certificate which i had already submitted a day before they asked, anyways i resubmitted, no news after that....checking my immi account every now and then since the allocation of CO...*fingers crossed*


----------



## Sandy J

Clap :clap2:along if you feel like Happiness is the truth, because i am happy :rockon:

Direct Grant it is:lalala:

Loads of thanks to this lovely forum where people are helping each other unconditionally and proud to be a member of this whole initiative too.

My prayers and positive vibes for applicants who are waiting for the verdict. You'll get it.


----------



## soodrahul

Sandy J said:


> Clap :clap2:along if you feel like Happiness is the truth, because i am happy :rockon:
> 
> Direct Grant it is:lalala:
> 
> Loads of thanks to this lovely forum where people are helping each other unconditionally and proud to be a member of this whole initiative too.
> 
> My prayers and positive vibes for applicants who are waiting for the verdict. You'll get it.


Congrats!!


----------



## Blue Bird

sid.sami said:


> Yeah ME!! CO was allocated to me on 01-Aug-2014, asked for POLIO certificate which i had already submitted a day before they asked, anyways i resubmitted, no news after that....checking my immi account every now and then since the allocation of CO...*fingers crossed*


Hi Sid Sami,
Its good that CO has been allocated.


----------



## sid.sami

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Sid Sami,
> Its good that CO has been allocated.


Yeah...I was expecting it in next month....
What's the progress at your end ?


----------



## Teji125

Yenigalla said:


> Thats grt to hear. Ur visa lodge date pls...


11 may


----------



## Blue Bird

sid.sami said:


> Yeah...I was expecting it in next month....
> What's the progress at your end ?


Good and best of luck

I have lodged my visa on July 16 and I am far away yet.


----------



## HADIMANE

Now am eligible to update my signature.... Finally 3 yrs wait ended with good out come... thanks to one and all ,, who answered my silli/ Serious/ Crazy questions.


----------



## Yenigalla

Congratulations Sandy J & Hadimane....


----------



## shisman

Hi. 

Did anyone have an issue with PCC expiry? I have submitted my PCC's out of which 2 were issued in early 2013. Would they ask for a new one?

Regards

Shisman


----------



## VidyaS

chiku2006 said:


> Congrats Vidya





Yenigalla said:


> Vidya- Thats awesome....... So happy for you.. definitely your patience has paid off... Congrats dear...
> All the best to a new beginning....





IndAussie said:


> Congrats VidyaS and pjs! All the best for your future.


Thanks friends for all your prayers and wishes


----------



## 3343784

Hi
I am in team 33. I am elodged on 28/03/2014(nsw 190). However, I still don't get any news....T_T


----------



## 'HM'

3343784 said:


> Hi
> I am in team 33. I am elodged on 28/03/2014(nsw 190). However, I still don't get any news....T_T


single applicant or family?


----------



## 3343784

family with my newly-wedded wife


----------



## 3343784

'HM' said:


> single applicant or family?


family with my newly-wedded wife


----------



## gkvithia

looks like some late may applicants got grants to

tracker sheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=3


----------



## Garry2684

No grants this morning?? )


----------



## alaram

My family got grant today
Visa applied : 12 apr 2014 (act )
Grant : 7 apr 2014
Ied : 22 apr 2015


----------



## chiku2006

alaram said:


> My family got grant today
> Visa applied : 12 apr 2014 (act )
> Grant : 7 apr 2014
> Ied : 22 apr 2015


Congrats alaram...


----------



## 'HM'

alaram said:


> My family got grant today
> Visa applied : 12 apr 2014 (act )
> Grant : 7 apr 2014
> Ied : 22 apr 2015


congrats... which team? direct?


----------



## 'HM'

chiku2006 said:


> Congrats alaram...


chiku buddy, pray fr my grant too...


----------



## Yenigalla

alaram said:


> My family got grant today
> Visa applied : 12 apr 2014 (act )
> Grant : 7 apr 2014
> Ied : 22 apr 2015


Congrats Alaram.. Good news indeed!


----------



## jestin684

ahmedusa4 said:


> Guys i'm a silent reader but today i have been granted the visa
> 
> Finally
> 
> Application lodged on 7th april and visa has been granted on 1st of august.... No case officer has been assigned ... No emails from any case officer .. Just a direct grant.... Team adelaide the case officer name initials C.B


Congrats ahmedusa.....Wishing u a happy life in oz.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 ,Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

FEBO said:


> Silent reader here as well and YES!!! One less April applicant to go, I just received my grant
> 
> I applied 28th April (onshore) and got a direct grant!! (team 4 Adelaide)
> 
> Finally!


Good on u mate......Congrats Febo.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 ,Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

shishir said:


> Yesssssssssssssss Received the life changing mail....... It was a direct grant from Adelaide team 6. The happiest morning of my life......:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats shishir....... Wishing u a happy happy life in oz.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 ,Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

SL76 said:


> Hi All
> i just got a call from my agent and i have being granted visa - direct grant. i still didn't receive the team or Co details as the correspondences have sent to agent. but the grant is received today.


Congrats SL76....Direct grant is a blessing......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 ,Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

Optimus Prime said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got a call from my agent that I got the Grant!! I did not expect it today!!... I was expecting it around end of August. I had checked my immiaccount in the morning and the last updated by date hadn't changed...so forgot about it. Then got a call from agent asking me why wasn't I checking my immiaccount and then she told me the good news!!
> 
> I would like to Thank God, My family and All you active expat forum members from the bottom of my heart and every friend of mine on our wonderful Whatsapp Group. All your discussions and solutions and issues really helped me prepare better! And they will continue to help others! So keep asking questions if in doubt. No questions are silly!
> 
> Special thanks to Moderators of Expat Forum who have been so very kind and polite to allow even silly issues to be disussed unlike other forums.
> 
> The_Boss - You were right, DIBP are adhering to normal timelines of 8-9 weeks for applicants in May!!
> 
> Here are my timelines for mobile users and others
> 
> 190 Offshore
> IELTS - 7 Sept 2013
> ACS Results - 3 Dec 2013
> ACT Sponsorship - 6 May 2014
> Visa Lodged Date - 21st May
> Grant - 4th Aug, 2014.
> 
> Good Luck everyone!!


Congrats Optimus Prime.....Wishing u all the very best for your Oz life.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 ,Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

Ragan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Got the much awaited 190 Grant today:whoo::whoo:.
> 
> Visa lodged on 26th April.
> 
> I want to thank all the members for unconditional help and support.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ragan


Congrats Ragan....all the very best for ur new life in oz.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 ,Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## alaram

'HM' said:


> congrats... which team? direct?


Team 7 . I do not know if I can say it is direct. I sent an email
To gsm Adelaide team last week for status update.They replied on Tuesday that a co is assigned for case. After 2 days I got my grant.

So I recommend people waiting from April and before to send a status enquiry mail.
If they do not respond in one week, please send gentle reminder email.
That is what I did.

My best wishes to all. Luv you all who contribute to this forum.


----------



## 'HM'

alaram said:


> Team 7 . I do not know if I can say it is direct. I sent an email
> To gsm Adelaide team last week for status update.They replied on Tuesday that a co is assigned for case. After 2 days I got my grant.
> 
> So I recommend people waiting from April and before to send a status enquiry mail.
> If they do not respond in one week, please send gentle reminder email.
> That is what I did.
> 
> My best wishes to all. Luv you all who contribute to this forum.


i sent them last friday, got reply on this monday, same, CO allocated... lets hope fr the best... congrats again....


----------



## jestin684

pjs said:


> Praise the LORD!!!!!!!
> 
> I was granted my Visa Today. I have updated my signature with the dates.
> I submitted my state police clearance today at 6.30PM EST my time and got the grant letter at 8PM EST - as soon as they opened the office
> 
> I was allocated Adelaide Team 8. Docs requested by CK but granted by AP.
> 
> All the best for those who are still waiting for the Visa. The wait will never fail.


Congrats pjs.... Wishing u a happy life in oz.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 ,Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

VidyaS said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> First of all I would like to thank all my friends here who guided and supported me. Finally after a long wait of 19 weeks we got our visa granted. Thank God....
> 
> IED - 10th Feb 2015. Please find other details below:
> 
> Thank you all once again! We will keep in touch as the real fight starts now (hunting for a job and getting settled in Oz)
> 
> Visa- Subclass 190|ANZSCO- 262113 (System Administrator)|ACS-2 SEP 2013|IELTS-7 SEP 2013 (L:7.5,R:7.5,W:7,S:7)|NSW ACK- 5 NOV 2013|NSW SS RECD- 13 FEB 2014|PCC- 10 FEB 2014|VISA LODGED- 25 MAR 2014|MEDICAL- 29 MAR 2014|DOCUMENTS UPLOADED- 04 APR 2014|CO ALLOCATED- 24 JUL 2014|VISA GRANT- 06 AUG 2014 IED - 10 FEB 2015


Congrats vidyas....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 ,Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

nanooo_7 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> So Happy to Inform you that I Just received my Visa Grant. I applied with my Family (Husband and 2 kids).
> Really I am very Thankful to this forum and to all the honest people who gave me so much information during this process.
> wish every one waiting his/her Visa grant a speed Grant.
> Just Believe God is exist and he Always do the best for us.
> 
> please find below details of my Visa Process also I will update the visa tracker Sheet
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 234211
> 27th March 2014 NSW Invitation
> 6th of April : visa lodged
> July 30/14 : CO allocated Adelaide Team 2 (asking for PCC,Form1221 and Form 80 )
> 4th of August : Uploaded the required docs.
> 6th of August : Received Grant :rapture:


Congrats nanoo_7......

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 ,Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

Sandy J said:


> Clap :clap2:along if you feel like Happiness is the truth, because i am happy :rockon:
> 
> Direct Grant it is:lalala:
> 
> Loads of thanks to this lovely forum where people are helping each other unconditionally and proud to be a member of this whole initiative too.
> 
> My prayers and positive vibes for applicants who are waiting for the verdict. You'll get it.


Congrats Sandy J....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 ,Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

HADIMANE said:


> Now am eligible to update my signature.... Finally 3 yrs wait ended with good out come... thanks to one and all ,, who answered my silli/ Serious/ Crazy questions.


Congrats HADIMANE....patience is the key to getting visa grant......good on u mate.....Happy life in oz.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 ,Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

alaram said:


> My family got grant today
> Visa applied : 12 apr 2014 (act )
> Grant : 7 apr 2014
> Ied : 22 apr 2015


Congrats alaram.....Wishing u and ur family a happy life in oz.

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 ,Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Yenigalla

Alaram- Congratulations!


----------



## Teji125

jestin684 said:


> Congrats alaram.....Wishing u and ur family a happy life in oz.
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 ,Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Stop flooding the pages. Just post a generic greeting to all. Thanks


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Teji125 said:


> Stop flooding the pages. Just post a generic greeting to all. Thanks


Yeah, I agree or how about sending PM to all ... ;-)


----------



## msohaibkhan

Dear Friends

I am pleased to inform that I, along with my wife and two kids, have Alhamdulillah been granted 190 visa.

There have been many ups and downs in the process which I have tabled and shared as attachment:


----------



## kalim kashif

*CO allocated on 1st Aug 2014*



sid.sami said:


> Yeah ME!! CO was allocated to me on 01-Aug-2014, asked for POLIO certificate which i had already submitted a day before they asked, anyways i resubmitted, no news after that....checking my immi account every now and then since the allocation of CO...*fingers crossed*


AOA sami, CO was allocated to me on 1st Aug, 2014, and asked for polio vaccination certificate. I submitted the req doc on 5th of Aug, still waiting for grant.


Visa lodged: 14th april, 2014, Vic SS, 190 visa,


----------



## kalim kashif

Congratulations msohaibkhan


----------



## BigM

*Hi seniors*

Been a silent reader but now it's time to clear certain doubts as I have applied for 190 under insurance advisor (611211) Now the co has asked me to update overseas employment proof . Either salary proof in bank statement or pay slips or tax document

Now my question is that agents worldwide receive commission for their work which I have enough proof but it varies from month to month .

I had shown only one company in my work experience ,whereas my tax deduction certificates show tax deposited from different companies including the one I mentioned.

Another query relates to my dependent mother .(father expired 37 years before)

The co asked for proof of her being dependent financially & her marriage certificate.

How can I respond to this query as I do not have any documentary evidence.

Thanks in advance and looking forward to seniors here to help me out of this situation


----------



## shishir

BigM said:


> Been a silent reader but now it's time to clear certain doubts as I have applied for 190 under insurance advisor (611211) Now the co has asked me to update overseas employment proof . Either salary proof in bank statement or pay slips or tax document
> 
> Now my question is that agents worldwide receive commission for their work which I have enough proof but it varies from month to month .
> It doesn't matter if it varies from moth to month. Since your job is commission based, I believe your CO will understand it.
> 
> I had shown only one company in my work experience ,whereas my tax deduction certificates show tax deposited from different companies including the one I mentioned.
> Didn't understand the issue. If you work for one company, how can your tax be deposited form different companies. Btw, if you can submit pay slip, tax document is not compulsory (I didn't submit any tax doc or bank statement, only pay slip)
> 
> Another query relates to my dependent mother .(father expired 37 years before)
> 
> The co asked for proof of her being dependent financially & her marriage certificate.
> 
> How can I respond to this query as I do not have any documentary evidence.
> Anything like her birth certificate or passport that prove that she can't work because of her age or incapability to work, any proof that she stays with you or she is completely dependent on you
> 
> Thanks in advance and looking forward to seniors here to help me out of this situation


Hope it will be helpful for you.


----------



## delvy

Hi guys,

*Does anyone know whether CO verifies the PCC?*


----------



## Yenigalla

[

verifies? Ofcourse they check if the document is authentic.


----------



## sameer7106

jestin684 said:


> Congrats Sandy J....
> 
> SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 ,Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


Hey congrats Sandy J.....all d best for future!!


----------



## BigM

yes ,quite a bit .thanks


----------



## BigM

shishir said:


> Hope it will be helpful for you.


As far as different companies are concerned we are allowed to enrol with one life and one general insurance company,besides this one can get referral commission from other company as well.so the total earning seen in tax deducted at source (form 26) is more ,whereas I had only shown experience and association with only one company.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

BigM said:


> As far as different companies are concerned we are allowed to enrol with one life and one general insurance company,besides this one can get referral commission from other company as well.so the total earning seen in tax deducted at source (form 26) is more ,whereas I had only shown experience and association with only one company.


Hi, 

I happen to be Branch Manager at LIC in Gujarat. 

May be I can of some help if you can tell me in detail as you which organizations your are associated with and what it is which is bothering you. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## delvy

Yenigalla said:


> [
> 
> verifies? Ofcourse they check if the document is authentic.


I mean, does the CO call the police station/foreign embassy/intelligence department to confirm whether they issue such PCC/Good conduct certificate?

I have the PCCs which I already submitted. But, then why the CO asked for PCC again!!


----------



## Yenigalla

delvy said:


> I mean, does the CO call the police station/foreign embassy/intelligence department to confirm whether they issue such PCC/Good conduct certificate?
> 
> I have the PCCs which I already submitted. But, then why the CO asked for PCC again!!


Delvy
Sometimes they are overlooked., They request documents again., My co requested me to upload plc though the same was front loaded.
Ur signature states that you are waiting for jordan plc. Probably ur co is requesting you to submit the same.
As long your document is authentic you should not worry about it.
btw-which team?


----------



## BigM

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I happen to be Branch Manager at LIC in Gujarat.
> 
> May be I can of some help if you can tell me in detail as you which organizations your are associated with and what it is which is bothering you.
> 
> I had submitted only Icici association while in VETASSESS and ACT nomination whereas my form 26 D enlists commission from LIC,Bharti also ,so wouldn't that attract further questioning.
> 
> Although after posting this query ,I could find enough evidence to prove my employability .(icici only)
> However I could not get the answer to my next query as to :
> 1) how to prove my mother being financially dependent on me (no transfers in books)
> 2) proof of her residing with me (no ration card available)
> 3) her marriage certi. (47 yrs old and father died 38 yrs)
> 
> Looking for some expert advise from the helpful people out here...you have been doing tremendous job here.....


----------



## BigM

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I happen to be Branch Manager at LIC in Gujarat.
> 
> May be I can of some help if you can tell me in detail as you which organizations your are associated with and what it is which is bothering you.
> 
> I had submitted only Icici association while in VETASSESS and ACT nomination whereas my form 26 D enlists commission from LIC,Bharti also ,so wouldn't that attract further questioning.
> 
> Although after posting this query ,I could find enough evidence to prove my employability .(icici only)
> However I could not get the answer to my next query as to :
> 1) how to prove my mother being financially dependent on me (no transfers in books)
> 2) proof of her residing with me (no ration card available)
> 3) her marriage certi. (47 yrs old and father died 38 yrs)
> 
> Looking for some expert advise from the helpful people out here...you have been doing tremendous job here.....


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Hi, 

Did they ask specifically for form 26? If not then go icici pru branch and ask for all form 16A which will show your earnings and then take print of bank statements where those amounts have been credited.. Do this for all periods of earnings with icici as the same has been asked by CO explicitly. 

The amount being credited in your account and corresponding form 16A will help CO understand your case better, please remember we are claiming points for earned experience, the experience which has not been assessed cannot be put in as relevant. 

With respect to your association with other organizations well if that isn't assessed and points haven't been claimed by you then you need not worry. 

Just ensure that all information yo give out it true and verifiable. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## BigM

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did they ask specifically for form 26? If not then go icici pru branch and ask for all form 16A which will show your earnings and then take print of bank statements where those amounts have been credited.. Do this for all periods of earnings with icici as the same has been asked by CO explicitly.
> 
> The amount being credited in your account and corresponding form 16A will help CO understand your case better, please remember we are claiming points for earned experience, the experience which has not been assessed cannot be put in as relevant.
> 
> With respect to your association with other organizations well if that isn't assessed and points haven't been claimed by you then you need not worry.
> 
> Just ensure that all information yo give out it true and verifiable.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Thanks indeed.Are you also in the same race?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

BigM said:


> Thanks indeed.Are you also in the same race?


Yes, but as a Branch manager handling 30 Do's and around 875 Insurance Agents (611211)

Which state are your from?


----------



## BigM

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Yes, but as a Branch manager handling 30 Do's and around 875 Insurance Agents (611211)
> 
> Which state are your from?


Delhi. Aur dost mai to darr Gaya


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

BigM said:


> Delhi. Aur dost mai to darr Gaya


Nai bhai, need not worry. 

You are one of 3 guys who were nominated for This occupation last year that too by ACT... I know that you were nominated by ACT... HOPE YOUR GOT EVEN MORE SCARED KNOWIBG THAT I KNOW YOU 


JUST KIDDING. 


I know other 2 also ;-). 

Best of luck. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## BigM

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Nai bhai, need not worry.
> 
> You are one of 3 guys who were nominated for This occupation last year that too by ACT... I know that you were nominated by ACT... HOPE YOUR GOT EVEN MORE SCARED KNOWIBG THAT I KNOW YOU
> 
> 
> JUST KIDDING.
> 
> 
> I know other 2 also ;-).
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Scared after hearing your designation and responsibility..not that you know me or not...I need not explain my portfolio here.
Otherwise no offences,u had been a sweetheart answering so quickly.

By the way from same race I intended to ask about your visa app. I could see now in visa tracker I guess.


----------



## lovetosmack

@BigM: You need your father's death certificate, your mother's bank statement showing no income, address proofs, etc. 

How many siblings do you have, what are they doing?


----------



## BigM

lovetosmack said:


> @BigM: You need your father's death certificate, your mother's bank statement showing no income, address proofs, etc.
> 
> How many siblings do you have, what are they doing?


Sibling-none
Although she gets some pension from the department she had served ,but is only financial dependency that they are looking for...wat can be done in this regard ?


----------



## shishir

BigM said:


> Sibling-none
> Although she gets some pension from the department she had served ,but is only financial dependency that they are looking for...wat can be done in this regard ?


Does she have any bank account?? If yes, then you can submit the bank statement which will prove that she doesn't have any salary to be deposited. Moreover, you can submit your father's death certificate if you have.

Instead of marriage certificate, you can show any document that contains both the name of your parents. Since I'm not an Indian, so I can't give you any name of the doc. In my country, we can use national identity card, local govt. certificate etc. If you don't have anything in your hand, you can collect a certificate from the local govt of your father's birth place where they will identify her as your father's wife.

Best of luck buddy :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gkvithia

from POMZ forum, someone who has lodged 4th June has received CO allocation.


----------



## immigbird

Grant grant grant grant grant wohoooooooo
Visa app SN 190: 6 june 2014
Grant: 8 August 2014
Its direct grant guyzzzzzzzzz 
Thnx alllllllll


----------



## IndAussie

immigbird said:


> Grant grant grant grant grant wohoooooooo
> Visa app SN 190: 6 june 2014
> Grant: 8 August 2014
> Its direct grant guyzzzzzzzzz
> Thnx alllllllll


Wow congrats mate! Say a few prayers for me as well


----------



## 'HM'

YENIGALLA... any updates???


----------



## gkvithia

amazing june applicants already receiving grant


----------



## gkvithia

immigbird said:


> Grant grant grant grant grant wohoooooooo
> Visa app SN 190: 6 june 2014
> Grant: 8 August 2014
> Its direct grant guyzzzzzzzzz
> Thnx alllllllll


immigbird, could you update on team that processed ?


----------



## sameer7106

Hey friends,

I am applying under production manager for subclass 190 (South Australia) I checked with the skill select where it shows the no of grants for particular occupation there I couldn't see any grant under my occupation. I wanted to know is it really tough to get visa under my occupation or few people are applying for it as none ofthr visas is been issued yet. 

Please need the expert views on it.

Thanks
Sameer


----------



## omer haroon

*Team brisbane 33*

Anyone who has the CO with initials ST??

Jana, March 28 applicant, any updates?? After team 13 requested for job details, anything you heard from either team?? what are the init

It has been more than two weeks since we provided spouse's form 80 and 1221 but heard nothing from them after it. Visa lodged march 28


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

sameer7106 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I am applying under production manager for subclass 190 (South Australia) I checked with the skill select where it shows the no of grants for particular occupation there I couldn't see any grant under my occupation. I wanted to know is it really tough to get visa under my occupation or few people are applying for it as none ofthr visas is been issued yet.
> 
> Please need the expert views on it.
> 
> Thanks
> Sameer


Sameer, 

SkillSelect data will show information only for occupations in SOL is your occupation listed in SOL?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

immigbird said:


> Grant grant grant grant grant wohoooooooo
> Visa app SN 190: 6 june 2014
> Grant: 8 August 2014
> Its direct grant guyzzzzzzzzz
> Thnx alllllllll


Congrats mate... Awesome timelines 
If you can share few specifics, that will help us all. 



Are you offshore or onshore? 
Passport of ETA COUNTRY or normal? 
Single or immigrating with family? 

Regards, 
Deep


----------



## delvy

Yenigalla said:


> Delvy
> Sometimes they are overlooked., They request documents again., My co requested me to upload plc though the same was front loaded.
> Ur signature states that you are waiting for jordan plc. Probably ur co is requesting you to submit the same.
> As long your document is authentic you should not worry about it.
> btw-which team?


I had frontloaded that jordan pcc, for me which took more than 2 months to obtain it from the embassy. Unfortunately, the CO asked for the same again! it may took again two more months to get... I dont know, why CO wants to delay my grant 

Team 4 Adelaide


----------



## 'HM'

weeks and months are passing and nothins' happenin...


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

delvy said:


> I had frontloaded that jordan pcc, for me which took more than 2 months to obtain it from the embassy. Unfortunately, the CO asked for the same again! which may took again two more months to get... I dont know, why CO wants to delay my grant
> 
> Team 4 Adelaide


Delvy, 

If that pcc is not more than 1 year old then reforward the same to CO. 

Generally PCC is valid for an year. 


Regards, 

Deep


----------



## sameer7106

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Sameer,
> 
> SkillSelect data will show information only for occupations in SOL is your occupation listed in SOL?


No my occupation is under CSOL but still it showed in skill select site. I will share the link for the same once I will reach home.


----------



## Yenigalla

'HM' said:


> weeks and months are passing and nothins' happenin...


check ur pm


----------



## immigbird

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Congrats mate... Awesome timelines
> If you can share few specifics, that will help us all.
> 
> Are you offshore or onshore?
> Passport of ETA COUNTRY or normal?
> Single or immigrating with family?
> 
> Regards,
> Deep


Offshore
Egyptian passport 
Single


----------



## immigbird

gkvithia said:


> immigbird, could you update on team that processed ?


GSM Adelaide team 23


----------



## gkvithia

Thanks, this is superfast timelines , especially for non eta passport.


----------



## 'HM'

duplicate


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

I have been contacted by 2 teams. team 07 asked for 
Polio certificates
wife form 80 
letter from wife university for medium of education in english
then by team 13 saying that their task is only to gather information and they need my detailed CV along with duties and responsibilities and references.
i want to ask those who have had a grant. what questions do they generally ask from references? and how many references are generally ok? i am thinking at least 2 for every career episode.
Quick reply requested.


----------



## 'HM'

Yenigalla said:


> check ur pm


CO contacted me today, finally, asked for form 80 for all three of us, and a dependency proof for dependent mother, would try to provide as soon as possible, hopefully... plz note, i hv already provided all this when i front loaded the docs... dont knw y they asked again.


----------



## pyramid

So grant finally, 3 months and 1 week after applied for 190...Thanks guys for all help and blessings.


----------



## immigbird

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> I have been contacted by 2 teams. team 07 asked for
> Polio certificates
> wife form 80
> letter from wife university for medium of education in english
> then by team 13 saying that their task is only to gather information and they need my detailed CV along with duties and responsibilities and references.
> i want to ask those who have had a grant. what questions do they generally ask from references? and how many references are generally ok? i am thinking at least 2 for every career episode.
> Quick reply requested.


I sent a job reference stating tasks and duties, salary, working hours, 2 payslips for each year, bank statement for the last year and half and a letter from the social security department stating the total duration of work.


----------



## IndAussie

The department’s website will be temporarily unavailable on Saturday 9 August 2014, from 6:30am to 7:00am AEST. For more information, visit http://www.immi.gov.au/Services/Pages/planned-system-maintenance-technical-issues.aspx﻿


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

immigbird said:


> I sent a job reference stating tasks and duties, salary, working hours, 2 payslips for each year, bank statement for the last year and half and a letter from the social security department stating the total duration of work.



I have sent last 9 years pay slips, 12.5 yrs job reference letter, 4 years bank statement, 2 years tax statement. now they asked for CV and references. Did they call your referees?


----------



## immigbird

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> I have sent last 9 years pay slips, 12.5 yrs job reference letter, 4 years bank statement, 2 years tax statement. now they asked for CV and references. Did they call your referees?


Nop


----------



## Yenigalla

'HM' said:


> CO contacted me today, finally, asked for form 80 for all three of us, and a dependency proof for dependent mother, would try to provide as soon as possible, hopefully... plz note, i hv already provided all this when i front loaded the docs... dont knw y they asked again.


HM-Glad to know that a co has finally contacted you.Same as my case you too have been requested to upload the documents again.,
Upload asap and lets hope to receive a quick decision.


----------



## 3343784

Hello, everyone

Today, after 3 hours music, I finally give a call and the operator tell me my case is in team 14 and I can give team 14 a call on next Monday. However, last time the operator tell me my case is in team 33. After I give the call, my agency tell me the CO contact them on 29/07/2014. 

Changing team is normal? Team 14 is faster than team 33?

My detail like this:

NSW 190: 736X, 28/03/2014 elodged, electrical engineer, with my new married wife, onshore


----------



## wana fly

Hello All,
So finally my turn has arrived to announce the great news that ME & MY FAMILY ARE GRANTED AUS. PR VISA :israel::clap2::cheer2::violin::drum::rockon::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:....

I got the GOLDEN EMAIL after few hours of rining DIBP asking for d status of my application.... I was informed on the phone itself that my case was decision ready but she said she's not sure when I'll be communicated. I requested her to expedite it & she informed me that I can write to Brisbane Team 32. 

Its been a long, tiring & frustrating journey at times for me... but I AM GLAD TO HAVE ACHIEVED THE FIRST GOAL.... now the biggest hurdle of securing a job in oz lies ahead.... But I am gonna play it wisely....

Just wanted to thank each n every member of this forum who helped me thr' out this journey.... your valuable inputs & suggestions have definitely helped me gather courage n strength from time to time....

WISHING LUCK TO ALL FRIENDS WHO ARE IN THE QUEUE.....Just hang in there guys... ur time will surely come....


----------



## sameer7106

wana fly said:


> Hello All,
> So finally my turn has arrived to announce the great news that ME & MY FAMILY ARE GRANTED AUS. PR VISA :israel::clap2::cheer2::violin::drum::rockon::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:....
> 
> I got the GOLDEN EMAIL after few hours of rining DIBP asking for d status of my application.... I was informed on the phone itself that my case was decision ready but she said she's not sure when I'll be communicated. I requested her to expedite it & she informed me that I can write to Brisbane Team 32.
> 
> Its been a long, tiring & frustrating journey at times for me... but I AM GLAD TO HAVE ACHIEVED THE FIRST GOAL.... now the biggest hurdle of securing a job in oz lies ahead.... But I am gonna play it wisely....
> 
> Just wanted to thank each n every member of this forum who helped me thr' out this journey.... your valuable inputs & suggestions have definitely helped me gather courage n strength from time to time....
> 
> WISHING LUCK TO ALL FRIENDS WHO ARE IN THE QUEUE.....Just hang in there guys... ur time will surely come....


Congrats buddy!! All d best for future.....


----------



## soodrahul

wana fly said:


> Hello All,
> So finally my turn has arrived to announce the great news that ME & MY FAMILY ARE GRANTED AUS. PR VISA :israel::clap2::cheer2::violin::drum::rockon::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:....
> 
> I got the GOLDEN EMAIL after few hours of rining DIBP asking for d status of my application.... I was informed on the phone itself that my case was decision ready but she said she's not sure when I'll be communicated. I requested her to expedite it & she informed me that I can write to Brisbane Team 32.
> 
> Its been a long, tiring & frustrating journey at times for me... but I AM GLAD TO HAVE ACHIEVED THE FIRST GOAL.... now the biggest hurdle of securing a job in oz lies ahead.... But I am gonna play it wisely....
> 
> Just wanted to thank each n every member of this forum who helped me thr' out this journey.... your valuable inputs & suggestions have definitely helped me gather courage n strength from time to time....
> 
> WISHING LUCK TO ALL FRIENDS WHO ARE IN THE QUEUE.....Just hang in there guys... ur time will surely come....


 Congrats !!


----------



## Jana2014

omer haroon said:


> Anyone who has the CO with initials ST??
> 
> Jana, March 28 applicant, any updates?? After team 13 requested for job details, anything you heard from either team?? what are the init
> 
> It has been more than two weeks since we provided spouse's form 80 and 1221 but heard nothing from them after it. Visa lodged march 28


No updates yet. I called them and was told maybe in next month.


----------



## SDS

Hi
Wanna fly
Congrats to you and your family for the golden email. What is the time they give for the entry to Australia .
All the best
Best Regards
SDS





wana fly said:


> Hello All,
> So finally my turn has arrived to announce the great news that ME & MY FAMILY ARE GRANTED AUS. PR VISA :israel::clap2::cheer2::violin::drum::rockon::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:....
> 
> I got the GOLDEN EMAIL after few hours of rining DIBP asking for d status of my application.... I was informed on the phone itself that my case was decision ready but she said she's not sure when I'll be communicated. I requested her to expedite it & she informed me that I can write to Brisbane Team 32.
> 
> Its been a long, tiring & frustrating journey at times for me... but I AM GLAD TO HAVE ACHIEVED THE FIRST GOAL.... now the biggest hurdle of securing a job in oz lies ahead.... But I am gonna play it wisely....
> 
> Just wanted to thank each n every member of this forum who helped me thr' out this journey.... your valuable inputs & suggestions have definitely helped me gather courage n strength from time to time....
> 
> WISHING LUCK TO ALL FRIENDS WHO ARE IN THE QUEUE.....Just hang in there guys... ur time will surely come....


----------



## omer haroon

Jana2014 said:


> No updates yet. I called them and was told maybe in next month.


Next month?! y did they say next month? they have granted some may applicants


----------



## immigbird

omer haroon said:


> Next month?! y did they say next month? they have granted some may applicants


U ll never know until u find ur grant in ur inbox.


----------



## BigM

*My Visa Story*

Yesterday I was so tense that I did not greet you all.You people are doing a considerable effort and are wonderful source of inspiration,help,guidance and strength to each other and all those who are and who will be a part of same journey.
Here is a brief of my visa story 

Finally after calling immi two times once on 23 July and was told that file has been allocated to team x &then on 5th aug was told that the file is with team y and the co has not even done initial assessment,on asking why is it so? I was asked politely to mail about the same to [email protected] ,ATTN : My CO .which I did and bang on 7th got a mail requesting certain documents which I have send today and now waiting for the final outcome. Hopefully Grant for myself+wife+son+dependent mother.


Ielts:10/9/13verall 7.5,vet.(611211) +:16/01/14,ACT SS 10/04/14,subclass 190 visa lodge:16/04/14,co asked for add.doc.:07/08/14,doc.sent:08/08/14,grant: :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## gimhani2008

i have louged visa 190 in april 16th. still no co allocation. why so delay? how long it will take to process. please any one tell me


----------



## Ray23

gimhani2008 said:


> i have louged visa 190 in april 16th. still no co allocation. why so delay? how long it will take to process. please any one tell me


Hi Gimhani, I guess your grant should be on its way for sure. I lodged my visa 190 on the 9th of April and have already been granted my visa on ImmiAccount on the 28th July but its been almost two weeks but no sign of grant letter. 

Although there is much anticipation for a quick grant, DIAC are still lacking a bit behind i guess.

Lets just hope this coming week will have a shower of grants (and also my grant letter) 

Visa- Subclass 190|ANZSCO- 221111|NSW SS RECD- 24 MAR 2014|VISA LODGED- 4 APR 2014|MEDICAL- 27 APR 2014|PCC- 3 JULY 2014|VISA GRANT- 28 JUL 2014


----------



## kalim kashif

Hi, I lodged my visa application (190) on 14th April, 2014, CO contacted me on 1st Aug., and asked for some docs. I uploaded req docs on 5th Aug., and till now no response from CO. Its taking too long. May and june applicants have started getting grants. feel worried now


----------



## Garry2684

Guys,

If you have been allocated a CO who asked for additional docs, feel free to contact them after you submit the additional docs, that were asked for.

1 CO is working on multiple cases, so when they ask you for additional docs, your file moves down in the order and they move to the next case, so when you poke them up, they reopen your file and clear it quickly. 

Thanks,


----------



## kalim kashif

Garry2684 said:


> Guys,
> 
> If you have been allocated a CO who asked for additional docs, feel free to contact them after you submit the additional docs, that were asked for.
> 
> 1 CO is working on multiple cases, so when they ask you for additional docs, your file moves down in the order and they move to the next case, so when you poke them up, they reopen your file and clear it quickly.
> 
> Thanks,


Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Can14

Dear all,

I have applied using an agent and I have also created the immi account to check the progress of my application , my query is that if a CO is assigned to my case will it reflect in the immi account or is it that only my agent will be notified since the primary communication email id is of the agent ?

Thanks,


----------



## TheExpatriate

Can14 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have applied using an agent and I have also created the immi account to check the progress of my application , my query is that if a CO is assigned to my case will it reflect in the immi account or is it that only my agent will be notified since the primary communication email id is of the agent ?
> 
> Thanks,


the latter


----------



## Can14

TheExpatriate said:


> the latter


Thanks, will the status of the immi account. Change from in progress to something else?


----------



## Garry2684

Good Morning friends,

Any news today??


----------



## gkvithia

190 June 20th applicant received grant 8th august as per tracker sheet. amazing timelines.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=3


----------



## Garry2684

Yes, gkvithia,

We noticed it on 8 August only. So, DIBP is moving to cases lodged in June.. Nervous feeling


----------



## Blue Bird

Garry2684 said:


> Yes, gkvithia,
> 
> We noticed it on 8 August only. So, DIBP is moving to cases lodged in June.. Nervous feeling


Hi Garry,
As per this sheet, 3 direct grants are awarded in first 11 days of August.
egyp 6/6/2014 8/7/2014 2.1 months
immigbird 6/6/2014 8/8/2014 2.2 months
sophie 6/20/2014 8-Aug-2014 1.19 months (Amazing)

Their occupations are missing in the list. 

It looks that DIBP has started bit faster pace.


----------



## Blue Bird

wana fly said:


> Hello All,
> So finally my turn has arrived to announce the great news that ME & MY FAMILY ARE GRANTED AUS. PR VISA :israel::clap2::cheer2::violin::drum::rockon::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:....
> 
> I got the GOLDEN EMAIL after few hours of rining DIBP asking for d status of my application.... I was informed on the phone itself that my case was decision ready but she said she's not sure when I'll be communicated. I requested her to expedite it & she informed me that I can write to Brisbane Team 32.
> 
> Its been a long, tiring & frustrating journey at times for me... but I AM GLAD TO HAVE ACHIEVED THE FIRST GOAL.... now the biggest hurdle of securing a job in oz lies ahead.... But I am gonna play it wisely....
> 
> Just wanted to thank each n every member of this forum who helped me thr' out this journey.... your valuable inputs & suggestions have definitely helped me gather courage n strength from time to time....
> 
> WISHING LUCK TO ALL FRIENDS WHO ARE IN THE QUEUE.....Just hang in there guys... ur time will surely come....


Wana fly,
Congarts,


----------



## Trijunction

Can14 said:


> Thanks, will the status of the immi account. Change from in progress to something else?


No.it won't change for CO allocation


----------



## saki

HI All 

I am a silent reader of this forum. Today i got my visa grant. I have applied for 190(SA) on 14 May 2014. and today morning i got grant letter .. so happy .


----------



## ACTor

Congratulations Saki.

Are you a single applicant? On shore or off shore?

Good luck with the move.


----------



## Hunter85

has anyone experienced CO asking for even more additional documents?

I will submit my police clearance this week (as CO requested), should I expect more CO contact for documents after this point or police clearance is the last step?


----------



## amitc21

Congrats Buddy




saki said:


> HI All
> 
> I am a silent reader of this forum. Today i got my visa grant. I have applied for 190(SA) on 14 May 2014. and today morning i got grant letter .. so happy .


----------



## gkvithia

Question for seniors, I notice every time i log on to my immi account, the order of documents submitted keeps moving up / down. does that mean its being looked at or just a glitch in the system. ?

where it says required/recommended/received


----------



## TheExpatriate

Can14 said:


> Thanks, will the status of the immi account. Change from in progress to something else?


no it won't


----------



## saki

ACTor said:


> Congratulations Saki.
> 
> Are you a single applicant? On shore or off shore?
> 
> Good luck with the move.


i am from off shore. with my wife ..


----------



## sid.sami

Hi everyone....got my grant today 
CO was assigned on August 01,2014 and asked for Polio certificate...
It was a very tiring journey and i still can't believe that we got it finally 
i think the news will take time to sink in  LOL..
Good Luck to all the members awaiting grant...especially Blue Bird, Gary, ACTor 
Cheers,
Sid


----------



## Dhana1985

Guys CO just contacted me and asked for my employment contract and pay slips from 2011 feb to prove number of years of experience. Does anyone come a cross these kind of situation?
SNIP


----------



## gkvithia

Dhana1985 said:


> Guys CO just contacted me and asked for my employment contract and pay slips from 2011 feb to prove number of years of experience. Does anyone come a cross these kind of situation?



submitt same documents you used for assesment, should match if positive assesment


----------



## VBP

sid.sami said:


> Hi everyone....got my grant today
> CO was assigned on August 01,2014 and asked for Polio certificate...
> It was a very tiring journey and i still can't believe that we got it finally
> i think the news will take time to sink in  LOL..
> Good Luck to all the members awaiting grant...especially Blue Bird, Gary, ACTor
> Cheers,
> Sid


Congrats bro, wat was ur lodge date?


----------



## VBP

Dhana1985 said:


> Guys CO just contacted me and asked for my employment contract and pay slips from 2011 feb to prove number of years of experience. Does anyone come a cross these kind of situation?
> Im in team 33 and co is eliza bee.


All the best dhana, wat employment documents had u sent during the lodgement?


----------



## amitc21

Finally long wait is over, Congrats Buddy



sid.sami said:


> Hi everyone....got my grant today
> CO was assigned on August 01,2014 and asked for Polio certificate...
> It was a very tiring journey and i still can't believe that we got it finally
> i think the news will take time to sink in  LOL..
> Good Luck to all the members awaiting grant...especially Blue Bird, Gary, ACTor
> Cheers,
> Sid


----------



## soodrahul

sid.sami said:


> Hi everyone....got my grant today
> CO was assigned on August 01,2014 and asked for Polio certificate...
> It was a very tiring journey and i still can't believe that we got it finally
> i think the news will take time to sink in  LOL..
> Good Luck to all the members awaiting grant...especially Blue Bird, Gary, ACTor
> Cheers,
> Sid


Congrats !!


----------



## Waqarali20005

soodrahul said:


> Congrats !!


you forgot to mention my name...


----------



## Dhana1985

VBP said:


> All the best dhana, wat employment documents had u sent during the lodgement?


I have send employment reference letter explaining what I'm doing in my current role. And also I have submitted three recent payslips as well. Why they need pay slips from 2011?some of them are lost. seniors please advice.


----------



## VBP

Dhana1985 said:


> I have send employment reference letter explaining what I'm doing in my current role. And also I have submitted three recent payslips as well. Why they need pay slips from 2011?some of them are lost. seniors please advice.


Wat is ur visa lodgement day?

U can provide the bank statements entry for the salary slips you don't have!


----------



## shishir

Dhana1985 said:


> I have send employment reference letter explaining what I'm doing in my current role. And also I have submitted three recent payslips as well. Why they need pay slips from 2011?some of them are lost. seniors please advice.


You don't need to submit all the pay slips. Submit as much as possible, at least four from each year


----------



## shishir

gkvithia said:


> Question for seniors, I notice every time i log on to my immi account, the order of documents submitted keeps moving up / down. does that mean its being looked at or just a glitch in the system. ?
> 
> where it says required/recommended/received


No buddy, it doesn't mean anything. It happens even if you don't upload a single document.


----------



## shishir

Hunter85 said:


> has anyone experienced CO asking for even more additional documents?
> 
> I will submit my police clearance this week (as CO requested), should I expect more CO contact for documents after this point or police clearance is the last step?


Maximum possibility is that You will not be contacted again by your CO since after initial assessment, they have asked only for PCC. However, if they need any clarification about any of your previous situation or further doc to satisfy them to make their decision they might contact you again. Best of luck.


----------



## amitc21

Whosoever got the Grant/CO today , Kindly update the spreadsheet...https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing&pli=1

Thanks


----------



## Blue Bird

sid.sami said:


> Hi everyone....got my grant today
> CO was assigned on August 01,2014 and asked for Polio certificate...
> It was a very tiring journey and i still can't believe that we got it finally
> i think the news will take time to sink in  LOL..
> Good Luck to all the members awaiting grant...especially Blue Bird, Gary, ACTor
> Cheers,
> Sid


WOw Sid. Sami,
Congratulations :drum::wave:


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Blue Bird said:


> WOw Sid. Sami,
> Congratulations :drum::wave:


Hey mate, 

Some just messed up with your timelines in 190 category applicants sheet on Google docs. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...rue&sortcolid=-1&sortasc=true&rowsperpage=454



Please check it out. 


Regards, 

Deep


----------



## Blue Bird

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Some just messed up with your timelines in 190 category applicants sheet on Google docs.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...rue&sortcolid=-1&sortasc=true&rowsperpage=454
> 
> 
> 
> Please check it out.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Deep,
You are right, I guess someone has changed my status. I have removed the grant date but I don't know how the colour will remove.


----------



## sid.sami

VBP said:


> Congrats bro, wat was ur lodge date?


Thanks...my lodgement date was May 06,2014


----------



## Blue Bird

sid.sami said:


> Thanks...my lodgement date was May 06,2014


Sid.Sami,
You have grab your grant within 03 months, 

Please change your signature as well.


----------



## Wockhardt

Just a rant....I'm trying to concentrate on work and yet am feeling restless, especially after having seen the june grants. No movement as of now, in my immi account, but it feels like someone is going through my file. I had applied on june 4th.:fingerscrossed: I wonder how people from April & May still awaiting grants are holding up


----------



## netzkeenet

Hunter85 said:


> has anyone experienced CO asking for even more additional documents?
> 
> I will submit my police clearance this week (as CO requested), should I expect more CO contact for documents after this point or police clearance is the last step?


Hi. Were you the one thay dis not claim points for work experience?did your co ask for documents for that?


----------



## netzkeenet

Dhana1985 said:


> I have send employment reference letter explaining what I'm doing in my current role. And also I have submitted three recent payslips as well. Why they need pay slips from 2011?some of them are lost. seniors please advice.


Hi. Did you claim points for work experience?


----------



## Ps14

Hi All,

I am filling up my Immiaccount, but confused on what to write for roles and responsibility under employment history.

Has it needs to same as what is mentioned at the time of ACS.

Please help


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Hi, I am a new member in this forum. I have added my details in the excel under 190... Visa lodge date 20th June 2014 (VIC SS).


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

jimmyhendrix said:


> Hi, I am a new member in this forum. I have added my details in the excel under 190... Visa lodge date 20th June 2014 (VIC SS).


Hey Mate, 

Welcome aboard, best of luck for you application. 

Wish to see you in person in OZ along with your guitar. ;-) 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## Dhana1985

netzkeenet said:


> Hi. Did you claim points for work experience?


Yes I have claimed points for work experience.


----------



## Garry2684

Good Morning friends,

Good Luck to all awaiting the golden news!!

Thanks,


----------



## 'HM'

just wanted to confirm, my CO asked for a few docs and gave the email id of team 23 but when i mailed on that id, i got a gsm allocated reply to mail on gsm allocated id as the team 23 id doesnt exist... what should be done???


----------



## Roy001

Did anyone who lodged the visa in june, get the grant yet?


----------



## Yenigalla

Roy001 said:


> Did anyone who lodged the visa in june, get the grant yet?


Yes Roy-they did. around 4 of them have recvd grant.check the visa tracker for further info


----------



## Yenigalla

Congratulations to all who recvd the grant yesterday.


----------



## 'HM'

Yenigalla said:


> Yes Roy-they did. around 4 of them have recvd grant.check the visa tracker for further info


hey,,, just wanted to confirm, my CO asked for a few docs and gave the email id of team 23 but when i mailed on that id, i got a gsm allocated reply to mail on gsm allocated id as the team 23 id doesnt exist... what should be done???


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Thanks mate and wish you all the very best.


----------



## Dhana1985

Guy goid morning. Does anyone knows how about team 33 in brisbane? How is there processing speed? Are they giving speed grants onece we submit additional doc requested?


----------



## Jana2014

Dhana1985 said:


> Guy goid morning. Does anyone knows how about team 33 in brisbane? How is there processing speed? Are they giving speed grants onece we submit additional doc requested?


Slow. No response 2 weeks after submition additional docs.


----------



## chiku2006

'HM' said:


> hey,,, just wanted to confirm, my CO asked for a few docs and gave the email id of team 23 but when i mailed on that id, i got a gsm allocated reply to mail on gsm allocated id as the team 23 id doesnt exist... what should be done???


That email should have an alternative email as well.. please check carefully


----------



## Can14

Hi All,

Received the grant yesterday for my wife, myself and my son , not sure if it was a direct grant since i had applied through an agent who might have received communication from the CO.

Thank you all for your help in answering my queries from time to time. Wish all the very best to all the aspirants... Just hang in there your grant is coming soon .....

Regards


----------



## 'HM'

chiku2006 said:


> That email should have an alternative email as well.. please check carefully


there's only one email address, thats of team 23 adelaide, thats it, what shall i do now?


----------



## Yenigalla

'HM' said:


> there's only one email address, thats of team 23 adelaide, thats it, what shall i do now?


Mail the documents to gsm.allocated email id as indicated in the auto reply you recvd.


----------



## Roy001

Can14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received the grant yesterday for my wife, myself and my son , not sure if it was a direct grant since i had applied through an agent who might have received communication from the CO.
> 
> Thank you all for your help in answering my queries from time to time. Wish all the very best to all the aspirants... Just hang in there your grant is coming soon .....
> 
> Regards



Congrats mate. Can you please tell which team processed your Application?


----------



## VBP

Can14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received the grant yesterday for my wife, myself and my son , not sure if it was a direct grant since i had applied through an agent who might have received communication from the CO.
> 
> Thank you all for your help in answering my queries from time to time. Wish all the very best to all the aspirants... Just hang in there your grant is coming soon .....
> 
> Regards


Congrats to you and ur family.. All the best for the future! Btw wat was ur lodge date?


----------



## Can14

Roy001 said:


> Congrats mate. Can you please tell which team processed your Application?


Thanks  Adelaide team 2


----------



## Can14

VBP said:


> Congrats to you and ur family.. All the best for the future! Btw wat was ur lodge date?


Thanks !! 25th May 2014


----------



## lakshay.vikas

Can14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received the grant yesterday for my wife, myself and my son , not sure if it was a direct grant since i had applied through an agent who might have received communication from the CO.
> 
> Thank you all for your help in answering my queries from time to time. Wish all the very best to all the aspirants... Just hang in there your grant is coming soon .....
> 
> Regards


Congrats mate..best of luck for oz life..


----------



## Roy001

Can14 said:


> Thanks  Adelaide team 2


Thanks Bro!!!! i asked this because, My application is also getting processed in adelaide. Though it hasnt been allocated to any team yet. I called DIBP today and they told me that they are still allocating applications lodged in March... Good to hear that they are processing applications lodged in may  anyway congratulations once again mate...


----------



## Markl41

Have they forgotten about the rest of April applicants  Don't understand?? Congrats to this who received grants this week.


----------



## Yenigalla

Markl41 said:


> Have they forgotten about the rest of April applicants  Don't understand?? Congrats to this who received grants this week.


Yes Mark- I too fail to understand their processing . looks like a chunk of April applicants and a few from march end havnt heard from DIBP after submission of requested documents.
Have you tried contacting DIBP reg progress of your case?


----------



## Roy001

Is there anything like they give higher priority to Onshore/Offshore applications?


----------



## Markl41

Yenigalla said:


> Yes Mark- I too fail to understand their processing . looks like a chunk of April applicants and a few from march end havnt heard from DIBP after submission of requested documents.
> Have you tried contacting DIBP reg progress of your case?


Hi there, believe it or not, I was told last week Thursday that my file was been looked at. Could see it on the immiaccount. There has been no request for any additional info.

What do you think?


----------



## Roy001

Markl41 said:


> Hi there, believe it or not, I was told last week Thursday that my file was been looked at. Could see it on the immiaccount. There has been no request for any additional info.
> 
> What do you think?


Probably your documents are up to the mark.... all updated... May be you ll get a Grant soon... Keep fingers crossed bro... you ll get it soon:fingerscrossed: Try giving a call to them again...


----------



## omer haroon

Dhana1985 said:


> Guy goid morning. Does anyone knows how about team 33 in brisbane? How is there processing speed? Are they giving speed grants onece we submit additional doc requested?


I have uploaded docs requested by the team three weeks ago, however, no further contact from CO. The wait is worrying me, don't know what the reason for the delay is  The CO initials are ST.


----------



## Blue Bird

Hi Deep,
My status in Visa Tracking file http://tinyurl.com/visa190AU is clear now but there is problem with Sid. Sami. There are two names mentioned in the list which should be uniformed.

Unbelievable grant of Santy who *applied on 22-June-2014 and grant today.*:juggle:

It means they are assessing applications of 22-June-2014 as well.


----------



## Jana2014

omer haroon said:


> I have uploaded docs requested by the team three weeks ago, however, no further contact from CO. The wait is worrying me, don't know what the reason for the delay is  The CO initials are ST.


We are the same. I called them today and it sounds like they are waiting for some results. Didn't tell me what they are waiting for.


----------



## gkvithia

"Santy - applied on 22-June-2014 and grant today "

this truly is amazing , fastest i have seen ever


----------



## Blue Bird

gkvithia said:


> "Santy - applied on 22-June-2014 and grant today "
> 
> this truly is amazing , fastest i have seen ever


Yeah, I couldn't understand their criteria to pick the application for assessment either Occupation Code or else.
Because candidates who have applied in *April are still with pending* status.


----------



## shalini84

*Form 1221*

Hi,

I am filling Form 1221 for my husband. I had doubt regarding the following Questions. Please clarify.

Q 17. What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?

Q 18. If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival NA

Q 23. Give details of dependents/family members travelling to Australia with you?
(He is the secondary applicant. Shall i enter my details in it, I am the main applicant)

Q 40. Do you intend to work in Australia? If yes then give the details of employer? 

Q 43. Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
obtained once you depart Australia (Can we leave it blank)

Regards,
Shalini


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

gkvithia said:


> "Santy - applied on 22-June-2014 and grant today "
> 
> this truly is amazing , fastest i have seen ever


In My opinion its not possible.. Someone if fidgeting with the sheet. 

Santy has not logged in forum for more than 2 years. 

So it the case with member named Egyp and Sophie. 


Someone playing with the spreadsheet in a wrong way :-( 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## gkvithia

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> In My opinion its not possible.. Someone if fidgeting with the sheet.
> 
> Santy has not logged in forum for more than 2 years.
> 
> So it the case with member named Egyp and Sophie.
> 
> 
> Someone playing with the spreadsheet in a wrong way :-(
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


i first saw this tracker sheet here in this forum 

190 visa lodged June 2014

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=3


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

gkvithia said:


> i first saw this tracker sheet here in this forum
> 
> 190 visa lodged June 2014
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=3


Wow..


----------



## omer haroon

Jana2014 said:


> We are the same. I called them today and it sounds like they are waiting for some results. Didn't tell me what they are waiting for.


Could you please tell me, exactly, what did they say? It will be helpful to me. are you an onshore applicant?


----------



## rumbi

we applied 12 april,got a co today and he requested national police clearance and bank statement,does this mean our medicals and other stuff are fine?


----------



## Markl41

Roy001 said:


> Probably your documents are up to the mark.... all updated... May be you ll get a Grant soon... Keep fingers crossed bro... you ll get it soon:fingerscrossed: Try giving a call to them again...


I really hope so Roy001, it's soul destroying seeing grants bring issued for May and June when there are April applicants who have waited patiently. 

I am working through an agent so I will ask her however they seem VERY hesitant to make contact.....


----------



## gkvithia

not sure why, but i am beginning to suspect the validity of those who received grant lodged in june ( as based on tracker sheets) seems way to fast, and many waiting from march/April. 

someones messing with the tracker sheets ??


----------



## rumbi

dont worry mark we will get grants before end of this month


----------



## Markl41

rumbi said:


> dont worry mark we will get grants before end of this month


Thanks Rumbi, I'll keep praying for us


----------



## omer haroon

Jana2014 said:


> We are the same. I called them today and it sounds like they are waiting for some results. Didn't tell me what they are waiting for.


Could you please tell me, exactly, what did they say? It will be helpful to me. are you an onshore applicant?


----------



## Wockhardt

Maybe DIBP is processing whichever file is easier to process (fewer documents, fewer dependants) first and keeping all the bulky ones for last. They just keep us guessing, don't they? Some of the june applicants did post that they had received the grants so not sure what to believe is right. It sure is torture 24/7 for April applicants


----------



## eva-aus1

what results they have mentioned any clues??


tks,
Eva


Jana2014 said:


> We are the same. I called them today and it sounds like they are waiting for some results. Didn't tell me what they are waiting for.


----------



## Jana2014

eva-aus1 said:


> what results they have mentioned any clues??
> 
> 
> tks,
> Eva


No clues. They just checked my application and told me they still not received the reasults. I think they are waiting for team 13's conclusions. Some information relate to form 1221 and 80. I am onshore. They may check with the travel records or other items listed on the two forms.


----------



## omer haroon

Jana2014 said:


> No clues. They just checked my application and told me they still not received the reasults. I think they are waiting for team 13's conclusions. Some information relate to form 1221 and 80. I am onshore. They may check with the travel records or other items listed on the two forms.


hmmm.. did u ask them what results did they mean??

are you from a high risk country??


----------



## gs1982

Dear All,

I would like to thank to my God Jesus Christ and all member of this forum since I got my grant today. it's a miracle...


----------



## Blue Bird

gs1982 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I would like to thank to my God Jesus Christ and all member of this forum since I got my grant today. it's a miracle...


Congrats


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

any one from team 7?


----------



## jimmyhendrix

gs1982 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I would like to thank to my God Jesus Christ and all member of this forum since I got my grant today. it's a miracle...


Congrats!!!


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

Just sent following doc to team 13 and team 7.
Polio certificates for 2 adults 2 kids
spouse form 80
spouse functional English certificate
CV and references for self

It is GSM Team 7. any guesses how long do they take to reply?


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Can14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received the grant yesterday for my wife, myself and my son , not sure if it was a direct grant since i had applied through an agent who might have received communication from the CO.
> 
> Thank you all for your help in answering my queries from time to time. Wish all the very best to all the aspirants... Just hang in there your grant is coming soon .....
> 
> Regards


Congrats Mate!!!!


----------



## VBP

gs1982 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I would like to thank to my God Jesus Christ and all member of this forum since I got my grant today. it's a miracle...


congrats!


----------



## Yenigalla

@ gs1982-Congrats.. indeed wonderful news...All the best

@Sarfarz-cannot comment reg timeframe taken by the specific team to respond.,Surprisingly its been 2 weeks for some applicants and in my case -8 working days since i submitted requested documents .,
Pray all april and march applicants are cleared soon enough.


----------



## Yenigalla

Hi All
As we know that a bunch of april and march applicants are awaiting his/her grant.lets converge here to share our views and timelines.Here is a small list of applicants awaiting news. Pls add your name and lodged date alongside .This will help us in case the visa tracker is not updated regularly.

HM-lodged April 10
Sarfaraz-Lodged April 14
Mark-lodged April 18
atiredperson-lodged April 18
Orcablue-lodged April 18
Yenigalla-lodged April 19


----------



## Markl41

Great idea! Might help us keep our sanity..

So.....my current status is lodged on the 18th of April, got confirmation around the 14th of July my application had been allocated. Last week Wednesday my agent informed me that it looked like a case officer was looking at my file (assume she could see via her immiaccount). Nothing has been requested from me to date and no communication from a CO.... I sit, wait and pray....


----------



## Asher.

Got communication from CO requesting medical and PCC (1st Aug)... Medical is scheduled for next week.


----------



## Yenigalla

HM-lodged April 10-CO Aug 8
Sarfaraz-Lodged April 14
Mark-lodged April 18-CO Aug 1st week
atiredperson-lodged April 18-CO July 30
Orcablue-lodged April 18-CO Aug 1
Yenigalla-lodged April 19-CO-July 31
Asher-lodged April 19-CO-Aug 1


----------



## lakshay.vikas

gs1982 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I would like to thank to my God Jesus Christ and all member of this forum since I got my grant today. it's a miracle...


Congrats gs1082..
When did u lodge ur visa?


----------



## gs1982

jimmyhendrix said:


> Congrats!!!


 thanks


----------



## gs1982

lakshay.vikas said:


> Congrats gs1082..
> When did u lodge ur visa?


lodge 27 May 2014, CO 7 Agt 2014 (Adelaide Team 2), Grant 12 Agt 2014, Occupation External auditor


----------



## Waqarali20005

Yenigalla said:


> HM-lodged April 10-CO Aug 8
> Sarfaraz-Lodged April 14
> Mark-lodged April 18-CO Aug 1st week
> atiredperson-lodged April 18-CO July 30
> Orcablue-lodged April 18-CO Aug 1
> Yenigalla-lodged April 19-CO-July 31
> Asher-lodged April 19-CO-Aug 1


you forgot me!!

Waqarali20005-lodged April 07-CO-July 25


----------



## Jana2014

omer haroon said:


> hmmm.. did u ask them what results did they mean??
> 
> are you from a high risk country??


I am not from high risk country. I didn't claim any points for my work experience.
I searched other forums and think they are waiting for ASIO results. It is just my guess, not sure. 

Congratulation to those who had been granted!


----------



## Roy001

Best of Luck to all, who are waiting for the Golden mail today.   :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gkvithia

What time usually does this "golden mail arrive" ??


----------



## Roy001

gkvithia said:


> What time usually does this "golden mail arrive" ??




No fixed time for that. It can arrive any time between 8 AM to 5:30 PM AEST. So keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## kalim kashif

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> any one from team 7?


Hi, I am from team 7 too. 190 Visa lodged 14th April, 2014 CO allocated on 1st Aug. CO asked for polio certificate. Uploaded polio certificates on 5th of Aug., and now still waiting.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Yenigalla

Waqarali-lodged April 7-CO July 25
HM-lodged April 10-CO Aug 8
Sarfaraz-Lodged April 14
Kalim Kashif-Lodged April 14-CO Aug1
Mark-lodged April 18-CO Aug 1st week
atiredperson-lodged April 18-CO July 30
Orcablue-lodged April 18-CO Aug 1
Yenigalla-lodged April 19-CO-July 31
Asher-lodged April 19-CO-Aug 1


----------



## adelaide14

*New to the forum*

Just created the account today..

My story of applying visa will be bit different from the usual story.
MY 485 visa was rejected and been in australia for past 2 years under MRT and ministerial intervene excuse's.

Will be leaving to india this 17th and applying off shore 190, as i been banned 3 years from applying any temporary visa's to Aus and any visa's from India.


----------



## gkvithia

it is with great pleasure to tell all me and my family have received the "golden letter" god bless,

thank you all seniors for your guidance and comments along the way . we are extremely grateful to all parties that helped us thru.

processed by team 23 adelaide

DIRECT GRANT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adelaide14

gkvithia said:


> it is with great pleasure to tell all me and my family have received the "golden letter" god bless,
> 
> thank you all seniors for your guidance and comments along the way . we are extremely grateful to all parties that helped us thru.


congratssss


----------



## meenal_sm

Congrats


----------



## Roy001

gkvithia said:


> it is with great pleasure to tell all me and my family have received the "golden letter" god bless,
> 
> thank you all seniors for your guidance and comments along the way . we are extremely grateful to all parties that helped us thru.
> 
> processed by team 23 adelaide



Woohoooo.... See you Soon in Australia.... i am in Australia since 3 years now.... If anyone needs any help while travelling to Australia.... Feel free to let me know.


----------



## arunm86

gkvithia said:


> it is with great pleasure to tell all me and my family have received the "golden letter" god bless,
> 
> thank you all seniors for your guidance and comments along the way . we are extremely grateful to all parties that helped us thru.
> 
> processed by team 23 adelaide
> 
> DIRECT GRANT !!!!!!!!!!


Vow! Hearty congrats and wish you luck for the path ahead.


----------



## soodrahul

gkvithia said:


> it is with great pleasure to tell all me and my family have received the "golden letter" god bless,
> 
> thank you all seniors for your guidance and comments along the way . we are extremely grateful to all parties that helped us thru.
> 
> processed by team 23 adelaide
> 
> DIRECT GRANT !!!!!!!!!!


Congrats buddy !!


----------



## Blue Bird

gkvithia said:


> it is with great pleasure to tell all me and my family have received the "golden letter" god bless,
> 
> thank you all seniors for your guidance and comments along the way . we are extremely grateful to all parties that helped us thru.
> 
> processed by team 23 adelaide


Congrats
You have get your grant within 2.2 months:fingerscrossed:


----------



## IndAussie

gkvithia said:


> it is with great pleasure to tell all me and my family have received the "golden letter" god bless,
> 
> thank you all seniors for your guidance and comments along the way . we are extremely grateful to all parties that helped us thru.
> 
> processed by team 23 adelaide
> 
> DIRECT GRANT !!!!!!!!!!


Congrats gkvithia!!!

Looks like they are deprioritizing Indian applicants from India in each lot they pick. All the June grants were for applicants applying from other countries like Egypt, Malaysia, Hong Kong and China.


----------



## Blue Bird

HI Deep,
It means June story is confirmed. :fish2: 

Again my question is there, what is their criteria to pick the application on either occupation base or country base or else?

Regards,


----------



## pkp30

Any non-citizens of Singapore has applied from Singapore? Whether Singapore PCC is a must ? Nowadays obtaining a Singapore PCC is not easy for non-Citizens of Singapore.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Blue Bird said:


> HI Deep,
> It means June story is confirmed. :fish2:
> 
> Again my question is there, what is their criteria to pick the application on either occupation base or country base or else?
> 
> Regards,


Hi, 

It's really anybodys guess as to how grants are being given and what criteria?! Countries for which grants have flown in with in 3 months are CHINA, EGYPT, INDONESIA.. No guessing for the criteria which is leading to expedited grants. 

Hope all people who lodged 190 applications before me get their grants soon , so that I can also get a deserving grant.  

Regards, 
Deep


----------



## jimmyhendrix

gkvithia said:


> it is with great pleasure to tell all me and my family have received the "golden letter" god bless,
> 
> thank you all seniors for your guidance and comments along the way . we are extremely grateful to all parties that helped us thru.
> 
> processed by team 23 adelaide
> 
> DIRECT GRANT !!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## arunm86

IndAussie said:


> Congrats gkvithia!!!
> 
> Looks like they are deprioritizing Indian applicants from India in each lot they pick. All the June grants were for applicants applying from other countries like Egypt, Malaysia, Hong Kong and China.


Hi IndAussie,

That might not be the case, i personally know a couple of english and irish applied for 189 onshore on 28th May and still havent heard anything back from DIBP, I think its more of a 189 vs 190 issue rather that by nationality.


----------



## IndAussie

arunm86 said:


> Hi IndAussie,
> 
> That might not be the case, i personally know a couple of english and irish applied for 189 onshore on 28th May and still havent heard anything back from DIBP, I think its more of a 189 vs 190 issue rather that by nationality.


There might be multiple layers of priority. 190 is anyway prioritized over 189, but after that comes in other priorities like nationality, occupations in demand and may be even ethnicity!


----------



## kumar57749

Jana2014 said:


> I am not from high risk country. I didn't claim any points for my work experience.
> I searched other forums and think they are waiting for ASIO results. It is just my guess, not sure.
> 
> Congratulation to those who had been granted!


Dont worry Bro, I am in the same boat. if they are waiting for ASIO results, they will inform you and it takes months to get the result back.

Even i dint claim any points for expereince applied with 60 points waiting since first week of march. They prioritise based on the state occupation demand. dont stress too hard. chill out


----------



## Roy001

kumar57749 said:


> Dont worry Bro, I am in the same boat. if they are waiting for ASIO results, they will inform you and it takes months to get the result back.
> 
> Even i dint claim any points for expereince applied with 60 points waiting since first week of march. They prioritise based on the state occupation demand. dont stress too hard. chill out



Bro!!! What is this ASIO result???


----------



## gkvithia

I doubt its based on ethnicity, more like which team is processing the file and/or if the applicant country is using an ETA based passport.

but then again who knows. 

i pray for all you who are waiting for grant , and will get it the soonest


----------



## shishir

pkp30 said:


> Any non-citizens of Singapore has applied from Singapore? Whether Singapore PCC is a must ? Nowadays obtaining a Singapore PCC is not easy for non-Citizens of Singapore.


If you have lived for a period of 12 months or more in Singapore, you must submit PCC for this country, doesn't matter if you are a citizen of Singapore or not. As far I know, you will have to submit a request letter issued by your CO to get it. If you have your CO already, you can ask him to issue a request letter for your PCC, he will do it. Otherwise, wait for your CO allocation.


----------



## gkvithia

One advice which i got from this forum,

Just fill up FORM 80 for all adult applicants, even if not requested. Eventually they would ask. and just upload it. i notice some are still waiting for CO before uploading,

it looks daunting to fill up form 80 but if you go thru it , most pages/sections are skipped.
another point to note, i did not certify/notarize any of the documents just uploaded color scans.


----------



## kumar57749

Roy001 said:


> Bro!!! What is this ASIO result???


When your application referred to external agencies(ASIO) for further security checks. not all application go to external security checks.


----------



## Markl41

Hi gang, just an update. I was requested to provide clearer copies of our PCC and of a high school letter which we did early this morning...

You think we close to getting our grant?


----------



## Yenigalla

Markl41 said:


> Hi gang, just an update. I was requested to provide clearer copies of our PCC and of a high school letter which we did early this morning...
> 
> You think we close to getting our grant?


Hi Mark- that's definitely an improvement ...and definitely a step closer., 
U mentioned in ur earlier posts that your case was assigned a team last week. Were you intimated about this via email?


----------



## Markl41

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Mark- that's definitely an improvement ...and definitely a step closer.,
> U mentioned in ur earlier posts that your case was assigned a team last week. Were you intimated about this via email?


Hi there, I found out after requesting my agent to contact DIBP, that was around the 18th July. They told her my file had been allocated, I assume that meant to a team. Then last week Thursday, my agent told me it appears the CO is looking at my file and thus morning they requested clearer copies of the PCC...

So I'm a little confused as to where I am in the process or how close I am to the end but I pray the grant comes soon.


----------



## amitc21

Hi, need some advice....
My agent has not uploaded tax docs and bank statement. I requested him but he is bit elusive. I have already imported application to my immi account, agent uploaded only experience certificates as supporting documents of occupation. 
Shall I myself upload tax docs/ bank statements or wait for agent.

I am worried coz my application will cross 7 weeks very soon,CO may be allocated and deficiency of docs could lead to delay of process.

Kindly advise what to do ?


----------



## happyfeet2014

pkp30 said:


> Any non-citizens of Singapore has applied from Singapore? Whether Singapore PCC is a must ? Nowadays obtaining a Singapore PCC is not easy for non-Citizens of Singapore.


Hi, in my case, my agent only asked me to submit PH clearance as probably they know that to get SG PCC will need CO request. We were waiting for CO allocation and fortunately, we got a direct grant without CO asking for SG PCC. I've been here in SG few years already and a friend also had the same experience.


----------



## Roy001

Best of luck to all those who are waiting for the Grant today!!! 

Happy Independence day to all the friends there in Pakistan!!! May you have a happy, peaceful and prosperous year ahead.


All my fellow Indian Friends " Long years ago we made a tryst with destiny, and now the time comes when we shall redeem our pledge, not wholly or in full measure, but very substantially. At the stroke of the midnight hour, when the world sleeps, India will awake to life and freedom. A moment comes, which comes but rarely in history, when we step out from the old to the new, when an age ends, and when the soul of a nation, long suppressed, finds utterance".

Happy Independence day to us in advance


----------



## wingzee

gkvithia said:


> it is with great pleasure to tell all me and my family have received the "golden letter" god bless,
> 
> thank you all seniors for your guidance and comments along the way . we are extremely grateful to all parties that helped us thru.
> 
> processed by team 23 adelaide
> 
> DIRECT GRANT !!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations gkvithia! Glad to hear that. Pretty quick ain't it? Lodged mine end of June (2 weeks later from you), hoping to hear some good news very soon!


----------



## orcablue

Congratz GKVithia on the grant.

And I also agree DIBP isn't using nationality as criteria. I'm from Malaysia, lodged on Apr18 and still waiting for outcome.


----------



## Roy001

Any good news so far, for anybody today?


----------



## Roy001

Any Grants today???


----------



## Yenigalla

Looks like they are all in deep slumber


----------



## Roy001

Yenigalla said:


> Looks like they are all in deep slumber


Yes Exactly... No updates yet...


----------



## Roy001

Yenigalla said:


> Looks like they are all in deep slumber


Did the CO ask for any further documents? Which team is processing your Visa application?


----------



## Yenigalla

Roy001 said:


> Did the CO ask for any further documents? Which team is processing your Visa application?


Academic transcripts and PCC. However they were front load ed. Uploaded the same again


----------



## Roy001

Yenigalla said:


> Academic transcripts and PCC. However they were front load ed. Uploaded the same again



Best of Luck. Lets hope you get the Grant Soon.


----------



## Yenigalla

Roy001 said:


> Best of Luck. Lets hope you get the Grant Soon.


Am sure my co has left on a holiday. Hope he gets back refreshed .....


----------



## Markl41

It feels like 190 visas are standing still again?? According to the tracking sheet the last April grant was more than a week ago..


----------



## BigM

Yenigalla said:


> Waqarali-lodged April 7-CO July 25
> HM-lodged April 10-CO Aug 8
> Sarfaraz-Lodged April 14
> Kalim Kashif-Lodged April 14-CO Aug1
> Mark-lodged April 18-CO Aug 1st week
> atiredperson-lodged April 18-CO July 30
> Orcablue-lodged April 18-CO Aug 1
> Yenigalla-lodged April 19-CO-July 31
> Asher-lodged April 19-CO-Aug 1


HM-lodged April 10-CO Aug 8
Sarfaraz-Lodged April 14
Kalim Kashif-Lodged April 14-CO Aug1
BigM-lodged April 16- asked few doc. Aug 7
Mark-lodged April 18-CO Aug 1st week
atiredperson-lodged April 18-CO July 30
Orcablue-lodged April 18-CO Aug 1
Yenigalla-lodged April 19-CO-July 31
Asher-lodged April 19-CO-Aug


----------



## BigM

So basically we all mid April applicants are in line of Quick Grants. Let us be positive and enjoy Independence Day weekend without thinking every minute of the worst thing that could have happen to our individual case.

Cheer up guys !!! Grants are around the corner.................


----------



## chiku2006

Markl41 said:


> It feels like 190 visas are standing still again?? According to the tracking sheet the last April grant was more than a week ago..


A friend of mine has got his 190 grant this morning. ..


----------



## carthik.annayan

Guys,

Fellas, people who have moved to Australia already, can anyone update us on the Job Scene ?

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

chiku2006 said:


> A friend of mine has got his 190 grant this morning. ..


Hey Chiku, 

What was his lodgement date? 

Regards, 
Deep


----------



## chiku2006

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hey Chiku,
> 
> What was his lodgement date?
> 
> Regards,
> Deep


I dont know his details but it took him 4 months


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

chiku2006 said:


> I dont know his details but it took him 4 months


Cool, might be An April applicant.


----------



## Roy001

carthik.annayan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Fellas, people who have moved to Australia already, can anyone update us on the Job Scene ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Carthik



Job scene is good at the moment. There are quite a few openings . Good in the sense, not as good as in India. Fewer openings here. But you should be able to get a job within a month or two. A contractorship atleast if not permanent. Contractors are paid more than the perms here. Best of luck for the Job search. Update Linked in and register on seek.com.au. assosiation with some consultancies mght be helpful.


----------



## BigM

HM-lodged April 10-CO Aug 8
Sarfaraz-Lodged April 14
Kalim Kashif-Lodged April 14-CO Aug1
BigM-lodged April 16- asked few doc. Aug 7
Mark-lodged April 18-CO Aug 1st week
atiredperson-lodged April 18-CO July 30
Orcablue-lodged April 18-CO Aug 1
Yenigalla-lodged April 19-CO-July 31
Asher-lodged April 19-CO-Aug

So basically we all mid April applicants are in line of Quick Grants. Let us be positive and enjoy Independence Day weekend without thinking every minute of the worst thing that could have happen to our individual case.

Cheer up guys !!! Grants are around the corner.................


----------



## amen

Hi All,

Am very pleased to let you all know that I have got my grant finally.
It came in today at 2.45 AEST


----------



## amen

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hey Chiku,
> 
> What was his lodgement date?
> 
> Regards,
> Deep



That would be me I guess. Chiku, u referring to me?


----------



## Roy001

amen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Am very pleased to let you all know that I have got my grant finally.
> It came in today at 2.45 AEST


Congrats Mate.... Partyyyy on the long weekend.... Enjoy.... Cheerrrsssss!!!


----------



## Markl41

BigM said:


> So basically we all mid April applicants are in line of Quick Grants. Let us be positive and enjoy Independence Day weekend without thinking every minute of the worst thing that could have happen to our individual case.
> 
> Cheer up guys !!! Grants are around the corner.................


Couldn't agree more BigM, we almost there!!!!


----------



## chiku2006

amen said:


> That would be me I guess. Chiku, u referring to me?


Yes my friend! !


----------



## jimmyhendrix

amen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Am very pleased to let you all know that I have got my grant finally.
> It came in today at 2.45 AEST


Congratulations!!! Good to see March, April, May people getting their grants....


----------



## Wockhardt

amen said:


> That would be me I guess. Chiku, u referring to me?


congrats!! that was a long wait:tea:


----------



## Hunter85

so today my agent will upload all PCCs (which were already there but anyways I get new ones). And hopefully soon I will have my grant


----------



## MAN07

Congrats to all the Grantees today !!


----------



## Roy001

Best of luck to all those waiting for the Golden email today!!!!


----------



## gkvithia

Goodluck all !!!


----------



## chiku2006

Hunter85 said:


> so today my agent will upload all PCCs (which were already there but anyways I get new ones). And hopefully soon I will have my grant


All the best buddy, you will have your grant soon


----------



## IndAussie

Let's see who all will celebrate Independence day for a new reason


----------



## Yenigalla

No grants so far today?


----------



## Roy001

They are celebrating Indian Independence day


----------



## IndAussie

One 190 Applicant ReshRaj from Nepal has got the grant today. Applied on May 27. Congrats!!! Going by that speed, I would expect mine to come in the next 7 days.


----------



## chiku2006

IndAussie said:


> One 190 Applicant ReshRaj from Nepal has got the grant today. Applied on May 27. Congrats!!! Going by that speed, I would expect mine to come in the next 7 days.


It seems they have released the throttle and have come back to normal speed in granting the 190 visa...


----------



## Yenigalla

chiku2006 said:


> It seems they have released the throttle and have come back to normal speed in granting the 190 visa...


However- we fail to understand why a chunk of mid April applicants are left behind .
@Amen- congratulations on receiving ur grant. Were you contacted by a case officer and requested to submit additional docs? What was the approx timeline from date of co allocation and date of grant receipt.


----------



## orcablue

sigh....bewildering as to why mid-April got left behind. Cmon DIBP, we have lives too *rant rant rant*

Anyway, congratulations to those who got the grants  Hope the rest of you get speedy grants too.


----------



## Markl41

All I can say is I'm so confused.....don't understand why the last of April grants can't be finalized???

Congrats to those who got their grants today


----------



## orcablue

By Gods grace, GOLDEN EMAIL!!! :rockon:

I know this is an understatement, but thank you all  

Your turn is coming


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

orcablue said:


> By Gods grace, GOLDEN EMAIL!!! :rockon:
> 
> I know this is an understatement, but thank you all
> 
> Your turn is coming


Another one from April... Happy to know.. Best of luck brother.. 

Every morning I wake-up and say GOD hurry up.. Get me grant faster... After March April May and June 190 are cleared well within timelines as a per priority set by DIBP. 

If everyone gets what he or she deserves in this forum then I am sure I won't be deprived of what I deserve. 

Wishing everyone best of luck. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## jimmyhendrix

orcablue said:


> By Gods grace, GOLDEN EMAIL!!! :rockon:
> 
> I know this is an understatement, but thank you all
> 
> Your turn is coming


Congratulations!!! Just read your rant  and then the understatement. man phase shift in 2 hours... awesome!!!


----------



## gkvithia

orcablue said:


> By Gods grace, GOLDEN EMAIL!!! :rockon:
> 
> I know this is an understatement, but thank you all
> 
> Your turn is coming


CONGRATS ORCA, 

same here i was ranting ,an hour later DG!!!!!

hang in there guys , will be cleared soon


----------



## Teji125

*Grant*

Thank you all for your sincere help and guidance. Finally got my grant after 8 years, 10 months and 24 days!!! Wish everyone all the best.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## orcablue

Teji125 said:


> Thank you all for your sincere help and guidance. Finally got my grant after 8 years, 10 months and 24 days!!! Wish everyone all the best.:fingerscrossed:


You are a patient man, my friend. Congratulations .


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Teji125 said:


> Thank you all for your sincere help and guidance. Finally got my grant after 8 years, 10 months and 24 days!!! Wish everyone all the best.:fingerscrossed:


Congratulations!!! What can one say???!!! Heart touching. We all have our dreams, shattered dreams that we rue, some come true and some we pursue... Well everything has a due... Australia awaits you...


----------



## kalim kashif

orcablue said:


> By Gods grace, GOLDEN EMAIL!!! :rockon:
> 
> I know this is an understatement, but thank you all
> 
> Your turn is coming


Congratulations brother!


----------



## Sandy J

Teji125 said:


> Thank you all for your sincere help and guidance. Finally got my grant after 8 years, 10 months and 24 days!!! Wish everyone all the best.:fingerscrossed:


Superlike


----------



## Wockhardt

orcablue said:


> By Gods grace, GOLDEN EMAIL!!! :rockon:
> 
> I know this is an understatement, but thank you all
> 
> Your turn is coming


Congrats man!!


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

On 12th i got another mail from team 13 asking for the employer details of one of my contacts in australia who is my brother in law. He is on PR since last 3 years. Replied the mail within 5min. Silenceeeeeeeeeee again.


----------



## ACTor

*Golden grant*

Thanks be to God. 

Me, my wife and child received the golden grant on 14th August. Applied 190 visa on 15th May. Was a direct grant as all docs had been front loaded including Form 80.

Sorry for not posting earlier we have been busy figuring out the next steps to make our move possible. Now the hard work starts.

All the best to those waiting and see you in Oz. Thanks for keeping this forum alive for us over the past 4 months.


----------



## amitc21

Congratulations buddy, All the best 





ACTor said:


> Thanks be to God.
> 
> Me, my wife and child received the golden grant on 14th August. Applied 190 visa on 15th May. Was a direct grant as all docs had been front loaded including Form 80.
> 
> Sorry for not posting earlier we have been busy figuring out the next steps to make our move possible. Now the hard work starts.
> 
> All the best to those waiting and see you in Oz. Thanks for keeping this forum alive for us over the past 4 months.


----------



## Yenigalla

Guys just an update:
Congratulations to orcablue.....
Hope more to join orcablue in the coming week..:fingerscrossed::fingers crossed:

HM-lodged April 10-CO Aug 8
Sarfaraz-Lodged April 14-CO Aug 7 /Aug 12
Kalim Kashif-Lodged April 14-CO Aug1
BigM-lodged April 16- asked few doc. Aug 7
Mark-lodged April 18-CO Aug 1st week
atiredperson-lodged April 18-CO July 30
Orcablue-lodged April 18-CO Aug 1---------GRANTED :rockon: 
Yenigalla-lodged April 19-CO-July 31
Asher-lodged April 19-CO-Aug


----------



## IndAussie

Congrats ACTor! All the best for your future in OZ.


----------



## Tejil

Dear all,
We filed our EOI for 190 Victoria about a month and a half back but still not a single response or email, is there any thing we can do? getting really worried now 😨😩


----------



## IndAussie

Tejil said:


> Dear all,
> We filed our EOI for 190 Victoria about a month and a half back but still not a single response or email, is there any thing we can do? getting really worried now 😨😩


It's too early mate! The current average processing time is around 3 months before even a CO is allocated. Have some patience you will surely get it in a couple of months.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Tejil

IndAussie said:


> It's too early mate! The current average processing time is around 3 months before even a CO is allocated. Have some patience you will surely get it in a couple of months.:fingerscrossed:


Thanks indaussie,, shall try to be the same 😄


----------



## ramindegujral1

Anyone who applied for 190 visa with code 351311 chef


----------



## Teji125

ramindegujral1 said:


> Anyone who applied for 190 visa with code 351311 chef


Yeah me. Got my grant yesterday


----------



## ramindegujral1

Which state u have applied and how much it's processing time.


----------



## jassy

ramindegujral1 said:


> Anyone who applied for 190 visa with code 351311 chef


yeah,applied for 190 for baker for Victoria.
applied on 2 june 2014 for visa.
victoria ss in 11 weeks


----------



## Teji125

ramindegujral1 said:


> Which state u have applied and how much it's processing time.


Applied for wa ss. Got ss in 27 days. Got pr in 96 days from time of application. Have you done the job ready program??


----------



## ramindegujral1

Teji125 said:


> Applied for wa ss. Got ss in 27 days. Got pr in 96 days from time of application. Have you done the job ready program??


Not actually...but I have applied for Vic ss and eoi,I am currently living in India,can yu tell me currently processing time after this step.


----------



## Teji125

ramindegujral1 said:


> Not actually...but I have applied for Vic ss and eoi,I am currently living in India,can yu tell me currently processing time after this step.


Like i said before it took 3 months and 8 days for my grant to come through after application for 190 visa. Dont waste your time applying for SS and Eoi if you have not got your skills assessed. It is the bare minimum requirement.


----------



## ramindegujral1

Teji125 said:


> Like i said before it took 3 months and 8 days for my grant to come through after application for 190 visa. Dont waste your time applying for SS and Eoi if you have not got your skills assessed. It is the bare minimum requirement.


I already done my skill assessment through vetassess


----------



## Teji125

ramindegujral1 said:


> I already done my skill assessment through vetassess


Oh good. So yeah dibp is trying to process standard applications within the three month time frame


----------



## ausnik2013

Dear seniors,

I had a basic and a few other queries as I plan for the 190 visa application from India. Request your kind help on the same. Just to give you my background, I am a B.E. (Computer Enigneering) - 2010 from Mumbai University and work for an MNC having completed 4 years of experience as a software engineer.
My progress so far is I have got my Victoria SS positive on 14thAugust'2014 (the Friday that went) (ANZSCO - 261313). My queries are as follows:

1. I haven't yet received my visa Invite for the EOI. When does it generally arrive after the positive SS?

2. What are the steps involved once we get the invite and what is the approximate timeline for each step involved ?

3. i. What are the documents required to be submitted in each of the step in point - 2 ?
ii. Is there a document checklist ? Requesting you to kindly mention all the documents that you all submitted , so that even I prepare the same to ensure smooth flow of the process. Pls mention even the silliest of the document so that I don't miss anything 

4. For the employment reference documents - I had submitted the references from my seniors of both my previous employers on a notarized affidavit that described my duties to ACS, and ACS accepted it without any hiccups.

i. Would the same document do as an employment reference document for this visa application OR is it mandatory to have a reference on the company letter head. My company does not provide one and also I am worried for this point as the skillselect website mentions having one on a letter head.
ii. Which one did you submit? Letter head one or Affidavit ?
iii. Does DBIP contact the people who have provided the reference in the letters/affidavits? For ACS and Vic SS they din't contact at all.

5. Medicals and PCC -
i. When does one have to do medicals and PCC?
ii. What exactly do they check in medicals? I am kind-of overweight and also have a high power specs (6,6 to be precise). Would that matter?
iii. The PCC is the one that we have to apply from the passport website, right? In how many days does it come after we apply ?

6. When does the CO come into picture ?

7. Finally, when does the final PR come after applying ?

Thanks a lot for your patience for going through my plethora of questions ! Hoping to get your kind help on the above queries at the earliest.

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## TheExpatriate

1- give it a day or two and you will get it. It's weekend down under 

2- you have 60 days to lodge your visa applications, otherwise your invite will lapse

3- RTF 

4- 

i- yes, plus payslips, tax documents, and bank statements
ii- either will be acceptable
iii- depends on the CO's mood

5- 

i- you can frontload them, but this means shorter time-to-enter Australia
ii- overweight is fine, obese means some more checks. Don't worry. Specs are fine as long as you can see with them
iii- No idea

6- about six to ten weeks from visa lodgement

7- Most people get it within 3 months but it's case by case, you can't apply that to everyone as every case has its unique circumstances


----------



## ausnik2013

TheExpatriate said:


> 1- give it a day or two and you will get it. It's weekend down under
> 
> 2- you have 60 days to lodge your visa applications, otherwise your invite will lapse
> 
> 3- RTF
> 
> 4-
> 
> i- yes, plus payslips, tax documents, and bank statements
> ii- either will be acceptable
> iii- depends on the CO's mood
> 
> 5-
> 
> i- you can frontload them, but this means shorter time-to-enter Australia
> ii- overweight is fine, obese means some more checks. Don't worry. Specs are fine as long as you can see with them
> iii- No idea
> 
> 6- about six to ten weeks from visa lodgement
> 
> 7- Most people get it within 3 months but it's case by case, you can't apply that to everyone as every case has its unique circumstances


Hey Thanks a lot TheExpatriate !! That was really helpful . Just a few of things, 
1. what is RTF in point 3 that you mentioned?
2. Bank statements as in for showing some fixed balance or is it over some time?
3. Also, what is frontloading in point 5.i ? Does it mean I can do the medicals and PCC in advance, like right now in the next few days so that I can keep it ready?

Thanks once again!


----------



## Garry2684

ausnik2013 said:


> Hey Thanks a lot TheExpatriate !! That was really helpful . Just a few of things,
> 1. what is RTF in point 3 that you mentioned?
> 2. Bank statements as in for showing some fixed balance or is it over some time?
> 3. Also, what is frontloading in point 5.i ? Does it mean I can do the medicals and PCC in advance, like right now in the next few days so that I can keep it ready?
> 
> Thanks once again!


Hi Ausnik2013,

I guess TheExpatriate meant Refer to the forum (RTF) as the list of essential documents has been shared by multiple people on the forum already. So, just do a simple search and you will be able to find it.

2. No fixed balance is required. Only scan and upload pages where your salary was credited to your account. If possible, get the account statement stamped from the bank (Not compulsory though).

3. Front loading means you upload all documents before a CO is assigned for the easy reference of CO and to hasten up the process. Yes, you can do your medicals and PCC in advance and keep it ready. Once you lodge your visa application, you will get a HAPID activated in 2-3 days to a week. You can download it and book an appointment for medical at any of the closest prescribed medical center.

Regarding you last post - PCC is the same document you get by requesting for it on passport website (India) and you get an appointment for it (Some PSKs allow you to walkin without an appointment too, you can check with your PSK). Time frame is - 1 day (generally, if you police background is clear and updated in the system of passport office), could take longer if according to passport office system, a police verification is required, they initiate it and notify you when your pcc is ready through SMS. Time varies fro 2-4 weeks in this case. 

Hope that info helps ya.

Cheers and good luck.


----------



## Waqarali20005

Yenigalla said:


> Guys just an update:
> Congratulations to orcablue.....
> Hope more to join orcablue in the coming week..:fingerscrossed::fingers crossed:
> 
> HM-lodged April 10-CO Aug 8
> Sarfaraz-Lodged April 14-CO Aug 7 /Aug 12
> Kalim Kashif-Lodged April 14-CO Aug1
> BigM-lodged April 16- asked few doc. Aug 7
> Mark-lodged April 18-CO Aug 1st week
> atiredperson-lodged April 18-CO July 30
> Orcablue-lodged April 18-CO Aug 1---------GRANTED :rockon:
> Yenigalla-lodged April 19-CO-July 31
> Asher-lodged April 19-CO-Aug
> Waqarali20005-lodged Apr 07-Co-july 25


why you miss me again and again?


----------



## ausnik2013

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Ausnik2013,
> 
> I guess TheExpatriate meant Refer to the forum (RTF) as the list of essential documents has been shared by multiple people on the forum already. So, just do a simple search and you will be able to find it.
> 
> 2. No fixed balance is required. Only scan and upload pages where your salary was credited to your account. If possible, get the account statement stamped from the bank (Not compulsory though).
> 
> 3. Front loading means you upload all documents before a CO is assigned for the easy reference of CO and to hasten up the process. Yes, you can do your medicals and PCC in advance and keep it ready. Once you lodge your visa application, you will get a HAPID activated in 2-3 days to a week. You can download it and book an appointment for medical at any of the closest prescribed medical center.
> 
> Regarding you last post - PCC is the same document you get by requesting for it on passport website (India) and you get an appointment for it (Some PSKs allow you to walkin without an appointment too, you can check with your PSK). Time frame is - 1 day (generally, if you police background is clear and updated in the system of passport office), could take longer if according to passport office system, a police verification is required, they initiate it and notify you when your pcc is ready through SMS. Time varies fro 2-4 weeks in this case.
> 
> Hope that info helps ya.
> 
> Cheers and good luck.


Thanks a lot Gary !! That was really really helpful !! Best of luck to you too !!


----------



## Yenigalla

Waqarali20005 said:


> why you miss me again and again?


Hi waqarali- sorry but have u recvd ur grant?


----------



## 'HM'

no news even after CO, wat to do??? worried...


----------



## Garry2684

Good Luck Friends!!

Any grants so far??


----------



## Yenigalla

'HM' said:


> no news even after CO, wat to do??? worried...


Why don't you try calling them and checking the status of your application?


----------



## 'HM'

calling not possible, wud send a mail today... wat bout u, u tried contacting them?


----------



## Yenigalla

'HM' said:


> calling not possible, wud send a mail today... wat bout u, u tried contacting them?


Why isn't calling dibp a possibility?May i ask?They seem to respond to a phone call rather than an email.
I emailed them last week. haven't recvd any reply though.


----------



## 'HM'

Yenigalla said:


> Why isn't calling dibp a possibility?May i ask?They seem to respond to a phone call rather than an email.
> I emailed them last week. haven't recvd any reply though.


cant wait fr more than an hour, office hour issues, n where did mail them, on the team id or wat?


----------



## Yenigalla

'HM' said:


> cant wait fr more than an hour, office hour issues, n where did mail them, on the team id or wat?


HM- Team id is not functional anymore. As mentioned to you earlier, email to the same id as u did while uploading the documents. gsm.allocated----
What were the additional docs ur co requested you to upload?I remember you had mentioned that these docs were front loaded.
I am getting worried too that a good no. of mid april applicants are left behind and theres a lull in the processing .. 
Pray all of us sail thru all hurdles and reach the shores of Oz soon,.:amen:


----------



## 'HM'

Yenigalla said:


> HM- Team id is not functional anymore. As mentioned to you earlier, email to the same id as u did while uploading the documents. gsm.allocated----
> What were the additional docs ur co requested you to upload?I remember you had mentioned that these docs were front loaded.
> I am getting worried too that a good no. of mid april applicants are left behind and theres a lull in the processing ..
> Pray all of us sail thru all hurdles and reach the shores of Oz soon,.:amen:


seriously, ws asked fr form 80s fr all, and dependency form fr mother... by mistake i sent all the empty forms (non filled)...


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> Good Luck Friends!!
> 
> Any grants so far??


You are asking in the wrong thread. 

But someone in our group got his grant on Friday. NSW under same code as mine. It must be killing you to wait now. 

Manan


----------



## Garry2684

Manan Paaji,

Which thread are you talking about??  I thought this thread is most active for 190 grants


----------



## 'HM'

Yenigalla said:


> HM- Team id is not functional anymore. As mentioned to you earlier, email to the same id as u did while uploading the documents. gsm.allocated----
> What were the additional docs ur co requested you to upload?I remember you had mentioned that these docs were front loaded.
> I am getting worried too that a good no. of mid april applicants are left behind and theres a lull in the processing ..
> Pray all of us sail thru all hurdles and reach the shores of Oz soon,.:amen:


and just wanted to confirm one more thing, is the gsm.allocated email addrerss case sensitive? i mean in the mail it was GSM.Allocated ???


----------



## Yenigalla

'HM' said:


> and just wanted to confirm one more thing, is the gsm.allocated email addrerss case sensitive? i mean in the mail it was GSM.Allocated ???


Send it to the id as mentioned in the email.


----------



## Roy001

Garry2684 said:


> Manan Paaji,
> 
> Which thread are you talking about??  I thought this thread is most active for 190 grants


Garry , you are correct. This is the most active thread for 190 grants..


----------



## 'HM'

Yenigalla said:


> Send it to the id as mentioned in the email.


and did you even upload the documents on the immiaccount???


----------



## Yenigalla

'HM' said:


> and did you even upload the documents on the immiaccount???


Yes. Emailed and uploaded into Immiaccount.


----------



## Roy001

ny Grants So far today, guys???


----------



## gsingh

Hello Friends,

I have a question.

I have lodged my visa on 19th June and still no CO is assigned. I have a friend in Australia with whom I'll stay initially. In form 80 I have mentioned his address, but now he has bought his own home although he possesses same mobile number but different address.

Do I need to correct it? if yes, how, as I have already uploaded Form 80. There is no change in my particulars or circumstances so I didn't find any suitable form. 

Regards


----------



## Yenigalla

gsingh said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 19th June and still no CO is assigned. I have a friend in Australia with whom I'll stay initially. In form 80 I have mentioned his address, but now he has bought his own home although he possesses same mobile number but different address.
> 
> Do I need to correct it? if yes, how, as I have already uploaded Form 80. There is no change in my particulars or circumstances so I didn't find any suitable form.
> 
> Regards


gsingh my friend., hope u r following this thread. As u can see dibp doesn't follow a specific system in issuing grants. there are a lot of visa applicants from April(including me) awaiting decisions ., I don't think u shud get worried about ur case not being allocated to a co yet.


----------



## bigdaddy

gsingh said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 19th June and still no CO is assigned. I have a friend in Australia with whom I'll stay initially. In form 80 I have mentioned his address, but now he has bought his own home although he possesses same mobile number but different address.
> 
> Do I need to correct it? if yes, how, as I have already uploaded Form 80. There is no change in my particulars or circumstances so I didn't find any suitable form.
> 
> Regards


Wait for the CO Assignment


----------



## gsingh

Yenigalla said:


> gsingh my friend., hope u r following this thread. As u can see dibp doesn't follow a specific system in issuing grants. there are a lot of visa applicants from April(including me) awaiting decisions ., I don't think u shud get worried about ur case not being allocated to a co yet.


I think you didn't understand my question. I am not bothered about CO assignment. My question is change in friend's address in australia mentioned in form 80.


----------



## wingzee

Dear all,

Just gotten my golden email this morning! Was pretty surprised it's this quick as was expecting earliest to be somewhere late Aug/early Sep! I have a spouse riding as a dependant & all documents were front-loaded (PCC & medicals included). No CO allocation & it was a direct grant.

Would like to thank all of you here who have been so patient on answering my queries & been of such great guidance. For those who like to know the timeline for my case, I have since updated in my signature.


I think it is good to share to keep those who are still waiting to remain positive & continue to have faith. My IED is May 2015 & will start making arrangements from today onwards.

All the best to everyone & may the grants keep flowing in!


----------



## gsingh

wingzee said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just gotten my golden email this morning! Was pretty surprised it's this quick as was expecting earliest to be somewhere late Aug/early Sep! I have a spouse riding as a dependant & all documents were front-loaded (PCC & medicals included). No CO allocation & it was a direct grant.
> 
> Would like to thank all of you here who have been so patient on answering my queries & been of such great guidance. For those who like to know the timeline for my case, I have since updated in my signature.
> 
> 
> I think it is good to share to keep those who are still waiting to remain positive & continue to have faith. My IED is May 2015 & will start making arrangements from today onwards.
> 
> All the best to everyone & may the grants keep flowing in!


Whoohoo!!!! Congratulations :whoo:


----------



## Roy001

wingzee said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just gotten my golden email this morning! Was pretty surprised it's this quick as was expecting earliest to be somewhere late Aug/early Sep! I have a spouse riding as a dependant & all documents were front-loaded (PCC & medicals included). No CO allocation & it was a direct grant.
> 
> Would like to thank all of you here who have been so patient on answering my queries & been of such great guidance. For those who like to know the timeline for my case, I have since updated in my signature.
> 
> 
> I think it is good to share to keep those who are still waiting to remain positive & continue to have faith. My IED is May 2015 & will start making arrangements from today onwards.
> 
> All the best to everyone & may the grants keep flowing in!


Congratulations Wingzee !!!!!! With each passing day and the looking at the grants for lodgement days near to mine , my anxiety and impatience is increasing exponentially.....  Hope we all get speedy grants..... Best of luck to all those who are waiting for the grant and congratulationsonce again Wingzee


----------



## ange76600

Hi guys,
I would love to know who have been allocated to the Brisbane Team 32?
Kind Regards


----------



## wingzee

Roy001 said:


> Congratulations Wingzee !!!!!! With each passing day and the looking at the grants for lodgement days near to mine , my anxiety and impatience is increasing exponentially.....  Hope we all get speedy grants..... Best of luck to all those who are waiting for the grant and congratulationsonce again Wingzee


Hi Roy, saw your timeline and your lodgement is only a day after mine. Should be coming very soon!


----------



## aus_190

ange76600 said:


> Hi guys,
> I would love to know who have been allocated to the Brisbane Team 32?
> Kind Regards


Hey..I am assigned to Team 32..Lodged on May 16th..my CO with initials B. asked me to complete the medicals...I did so on last Tuesday..still waiting for the results to be uploaded.


----------



## atiredperson

Yenigalla said:


> Waqarali-lodged April 7-CO July 25
> HM-lodged April 10-CO Aug 8
> Sarfaraz-Lodged April 14
> Kalim Kashif-Lodged April 14-CO Aug1
> Mark-lodged April 18-CO Aug 1st week
> atiredperson-lodged April 18-CO July 30
> Yenigalla-lodged April 19-CO-July 31
> Asher-lodged April 19-CO-Aug 1


Just saw this list and I am one of them :Cry::Cry::Cry:

Should I send an email to the CO to ask? What's the email ID to send? 

Any sample email I can use? Don't want to piss off the CO as my future is at stake here. Seems like the CO has the great power to grant/deny.

:Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## Surfer127

Congratulations Wingzee !!


----------



## Markl41

Ok guys.....I have officially lost my sense of humor.

Don't understand whats happened but things seem to be standing still again with limited 190 visas being issued and I mean limited....


----------



## amitc21

Congratulations  Your result has raised the anxiety for all of us, early July applicants.



wingzee said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just gotten my golden email this morning! Was pretty surprised it's this quick as was expecting earliest to be somewhere late Aug/early Sep! I have a spouse riding as a dependant & all documents were front-loaded (PCC & medicals included). No CO allocation & it was a direct grant.
> 
> Would like to thank all of you here who have been so patient on answering my queries & been of such great guidance. For those who like to know the timeline for my case, I have since updated in my signature.
> 
> 
> I think it is good to share to keep those who are still waiting to remain positive & continue to have faith. My IED is May 2015 & will start making arrangements from today onwards.
> 
> All the best to everyone & may the grants keep flowing in!


----------



## ange76600

aus_190 said:


> Hey..I am assigned to Team 32..Lodged on May 16th..my CO with initials B. asked me to complete the medicals...I did so on last Tuesday..still waiting for the results to be uploaded.


Thanks for your reply mate.
I lodged the 23rd of May. I know that I have been allocated the 9th of August but I am still waiting for a contact with my CO. 
Do you know when you have been allocated and when you had the first contact with your CO?


----------



## Wockhardt

wingzee said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just gotten my golden email this morning! Was pretty surprised it's this quick as was expecting earliest to be somewhere late Aug/early Sep! I have a spouse riding as a dependant & all documents were front-loaded (PCC & medicals included). No CO allocation & it was a direct grant.
> 
> Would like to thank all of you here who have been so patient on answering my queries & been of such great guidance. For those who like to know the timeline for my case, I have since updated in my signature.
> 
> 
> I think it is good to share to keep those who are still waiting to remain positive & continue to have faith. My IED is May 2015 & will start making arrangements from today onwards.
> 
> All the best to everyone & may the grants keep flowing in!


Congrats Wingzee! that was quite fast, less than 2 months!!


----------



## IndAussie

Roy001 said:


> Congratulations Wingzee !!!!!! With each passing day and the looking at the grants for lodgement days near to mine , my anxiety and impatience is increasing exponentially.....  Hope we all get speedy grants..... Best of luck to all those who are waiting for the grant and congratulationsonce again Wingzee


And my belief that nationality has a lot to do with the short processing time is getting stronger. Most of the June 190 applicants who have got their grants are from Malaysia, China, Hong Kong and Egypt. Indians, Pakistanis, Bangladeshis have not featured yet.


----------



## pkp30

Dear Wingzee,
Did you upload Form 80 before getting direct grant?

Also other friends who ever got direct grants uploaded Form 80?




wingzee said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just gotten my golden email this morning! Was pretty surprised it's this quick as was expecting earliest to be somewhere late Aug/early Sep! I have a spouse riding as a dependant & all documents were front-loaded (PCC & medicals included). No CO allocation & it was a direct grant.
> 
> Would like to thank all of you here who have been so patient on answering my queries & been of such great guidance. For those who like to know the timeline for my case, I have since updated in my signature.
> 
> 
> I think it is good to share to keep those who are still waiting to remain positive & continue to have faith. My IED is May 2015 & will start making arrangements from today onwards.
> 
> All the best to everyone & may the grants keep flowing in!


----------



## micro

*Dear All,*

I'm new to this forum and i'm sharing my visa application timeline below. Like most of you i'm waiting for the CO to be assigned.

190 | 234517 | IELTS: S-8,L-8.5,R-7.5,W-7.5 | Vetassess (submitted): 23-Dec-13, Result: +ve 28-APR-14 | EOI (65pts): 15-May-14 | QLD SS(ackn): 16-May-14 | QLD SS (Invitation): 03-Jun-14 | PCC: 27-Mar-2014 | CO: ??? | Med: Waiting for CO


----------



## Dhana1985

Hello,

I have lodged my application through an agent and is it possiable for me to create immigration account and check the status of my application?

Will this will confuse the the task of the CO?


----------



## rsnarouz

Dhana1985 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have lodged my application through an agent and is it possiable for me to create immigration account and check the status of my application?
> 
> Will this will confuse the the task of the CO?


Dear Dhana1985, no confuse will happen, u just need to create an immi account and import the application using the TRN/Reference No:.

Then you can check the status of your application and if any correspondence has been sent..........Good luck.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

micro said:


> I'm new to this forum and i'm sharing my visa application timeline below. Like most of you i'm waiting for the CO to be assigned.
> 
> 190 | 234517 | IELTS: S-8,L-8.5,R-7.5,W-7.5 | Vetassess (submitted): 23-Dec-13, Result: +ve 28-APR-14 | EOI (65pts): 15-May-14 | QLD SS(ackn): 16-May-14 | QLD SS (Invitation): 03-Jun-14 | PCC: 27-Mar-2014 | CO: ??? | Med: Waiting for CO


Hi Micro, 

A warm welcome to you. 

If you please update you details on the Google spreadsheet the it will be of great help to everyone. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tr0&sortcolid=-1&sortasc=true&rowsperpage=500


Regards, 

Deep


----------



## Dhana1985

rsnarouz said:


> Dear Dhana1985, no confuse will happen, u just need to create an immi account and import the application using the TRN/Reference No:.
> 
> Then you can check the status of your application and if any correspondence has been sent..........Good luck.


Hey Mate,
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## aus_190

ange76600 said:


> Thanks for your reply mate.
> I lodged the 23rd of May. I know that I have been allocated the 9th of August but I am still waiting for a contact with my CO.
> Do you know when you have been allocated and when you had the first contact with your CO?


Yes..the first communication was on Aug 4th..CO had attached a document request checklist in that note..


----------



## Blue Bird

wingzee said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just gotten my golden email this morning! Was pretty surprised it's this quick as was expecting earliest to be somewhere late Aug/early Sep! I have a spouse riding as a dependant & all documents were front-loaded (PCC & medicals included). No CO allocation & it was a direct grant.
> 
> Would like to thank all of you here who have been so patient on answering my queries & been of such great guidance. For those who like to know the timeline for my case, I have since updated in my signature.
> 
> 
> I think it is good to share to keep those who are still waiting to remain positive & continue to have faith. My IED is May 2015 & will start making arrangements from today onwards.
> 
> All the best to everyone & may the grants keep flowing in!


Congratulations wingzee

wingzee got his grant in 1.20 Months Wow........


----------



## Blue Bird

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi Micro,
> 
> A warm welcome to you.
> 
> If you please update you details on the Google spreadsheet the it will be of great help to everyone.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tr0&sortcolid=-1&sortasc=true&rowsperpage=500
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Hi Deep,
It is confirmed that June is on the peak as well. 

Still my question is there either it is occupation base or ethnic base?

Regards,


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Deep,
> It is confirmed that June is on the peak as well.
> 
> Still my question is there either it is occupation base or ethnic base?
> 
> Regards,


Well that is a million dollar question. 

No desis, Pakistani s or Bangladeshis form part of early grant for visa applications lodged in July. 

I think in next 3 weeks mystery will unfold and we will have all the answers. 

Hoping for the best for all of us. 

Regards 

Deep


----------



## Blue Bird

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Well that is a million dollar question.
> 
> No desis, Pakistani s or Bangladeshis form part of early grant for visa applications lodged in July.
> 
> I think in next 3 weeks mystery will unfold and we will have all the answers.
> 
> Hoping for the best for all of us.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Deep


Yeah Deep,
Please add your signature.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Blue Bird said:


> Yeah Deep,
> Please add your signature.


Sure.. I am on my mobile device.. Will update the same as soon as I have access to my computer. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## besthar

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Deep,
> It is confirmed that June is on the peak as well.
> 
> Still my question is there either it is occupation base or ethnic base?
> 
> Regards,


Well there is the element of High Risk Countries.. etc ... 

But,Other than this It's purely the team you get assigned to... Some teams have relatively less load and are real quick.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## Yenigalla

Congratulations to all who recvd their Grant today!


----------



## Hunter85

so looking at the trend, after submitting all necessary documents which CO requested, it takes between 1 day till 15 days to receive the grant. I have seen 189s who uploaded PCC and get received the grant the day after....


----------



## micro

besthar said:


> Well there is the element of High Risk Countries.. etc ...
> 
> But,Other than this It's purely the team you get assigned to... Some teams have relatively less load and are real quick.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


Hi Besthar and Deep,

Regardless of any working criteria by DIBP i find the grants have slowed down swiftly from the past 2 or 3 weeks. Any idea if they have any closures or temporary shutdowns or holidays?

Regards,
Micro


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

micro said:


> Hi Besthar and Deep,
> 
> Regardless of any working criteria by DIBP i find the grants have slowed down swiftly from the past 2 or 3 weeks. Any idea if they have any closures or temporary shutdowns or holidays?
> 
> Regards,
> Micro


Hi Micro, 

Well it's agreed that upto an extent speed has slowed down but there is also a brighter side... Most of people falling under 6-7 weeks window and old April applicants have a CO allocation this translates in low number of cases on which decisions are pending. 

As soon as CO allocated cases for which documents or clarifications have been requested are decisioned upon then there will be clean sweep of June cases where number of visas lodged is comparatively low and few of them have got grants real fast. 

Furthermore, July applicants have lodged around 2nd or 3rd week of July. So on the surface it seems like awwww just one grant for 190 category today however, the broader picture looks pretty good comparing few of our friends from April 2014 are still awaiting grants. 

So if the backlog will be lower that will translate into faster decisions and DIBP will be able to decision upon our cases swiftly. 

So till the time we get an update on our cases sit tight, pray hard, love people love you, forgive who hate you, don't forget to smile and hope for the best. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## dhirajgupta

*190*

CO was allotted on 28th July requested for Medical which was completed and report was submitted on 5th August. 

On average how long does it take CO to give Grant once all the details are provided?

Do I have to upload any medical report/details to immi account?


----------



## Hunter85

dhirajgupta said:


> CO was allotted on 28th July requested for Medical which was completed and report was submitted on 5th August.
> 
> On average how long does it take CO to give Grant once all the details are provided?
> 
> Do I have to upload any medical report/details to immi account?


You dont need to upload anything, your doctor will upload it for you, i would say it may take up to 2 weeks from the time your doctor submits it...


----------



## micro

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi Micro,
> 
> Well it's agreed that upto an extent speed has slowed down but there is also a brighter side... Most of people falling under 6-7 weeks window and old April applicants have a CO allocation this translates in low number of cases on which decisions are pending.
> 
> As soon as CO allocated cases for which documents or clarifications have been requested are decisioned upon then there will be clean sweep of June cases where number of visas lodged is comparatively low and few of them have got grants real fast.
> 
> Furthermore, July applicants have lodged around 2nd or 3rd week of July. So on the surface it seems like awwww just one grant for 190 category today however, the broader picture looks pretty good comparing few of our friends from April 2014 are still awaiting grants.
> 
> So if the backlog will be lower that will translate into faster decisions and DIBP will be able to decision upon our cases swiftly.
> 
> So till the time we get an update on our cases sit tight, pray hard, love people love you, forgive who hate you, don't forget to smile and hope for the best.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Hi Deep,

Your explanation makes a lot of sense. 

I also think there are less visa applicants post April till 14-Jul-2014 because NSW has temporarily closed accepting an EOI for 190 subclass since Dec 2013 or Jan 2014 and NSW state sponsorship has been the most busiest with regards to 190 subclass invitations. So, i assume less applicants meaning less grants for May and June applicants. That could probably be the reason we don't see the flood of grant mails in recent weeks.

By the way when did you lodge your visa application?

Regards,
Micro


----------



## Roy001

Best of luck to all , who are waiting for the Grants Today..  hope all of us get speedy grants... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## wingzee

pkp30 said:


> Dear Wingzee,
> Did you upload Form 80 before getting direct grant?
> 
> Also other friends who ever got direct grants uploaded Form 80?


Yes I did. Form 80 & 1221 in fact. For both primary & secondary applicants.


----------



## Garry2684

Good Luck to all waiting for the golden email


----------



## rsnarouz

*Dear all, i am pleased to inform you that i have received the golden email today the 19th of August, by God's will.

We are a family of four and i have updated my signature

And all the thanks goes to this forum in always motivating, supporting and hopping for the good.

Thank you all and hope to see you all in Australia*


----------



## amitc21

Congrats and all the best : )

Did you upload form 80 ? 



rsnarouz said:


> *Dear all, i am pleased to inform you that i have received the golden email today the 19th of August, by God's will.
> 
> We are a family of four and i have updated my signature
> 
> And all the thanks goes to this forum in always motivating, supporting and hopping for the good.
> 
> Thank you all and hope to see you all in Australia*


----------



## rsnarouz

amitc21 said:


> Congrats and all the best : )
> 
> Did you upload form 80 ?


Yep, i did.......actually i uploaded all the required documents in advance.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

rsnarouz said:


> Yep, i did.......actually i uploaded all the required documents in advance.


Congrats..


----------



## Roy001

amitc21 said:


> Congrats and all the best : )
> 
> Did you upload form 80 ?




dude, its impossible to get a grant without form 80


----------



## Vasu G

Roy001 said:


> dude, its impossible to get a grant without form 80


No dude !! There are people, who got grants without form 80. It is always better to upload to get speedy grant.


----------



## Yenigalla

Roy001 said:


> dude, its impossible to get a grant without form 80


Roy- Thats the impression i was under too-that form80 is mandatory. However some members have recvd their grants without a form 80 too. which is quite puzzling!.,since it is asked many a time by the co .


----------



## jimmyhendrix

*Congratulations!!!*



rsnarouz said:


> *Dear all, i am pleased to inform you that i have received the golden email today the 19th of August, by God's will.
> 
> We are a family of four and i have updated my signature
> 
> And all the thanks goes to this forum in always motivating, supporting and hopping for the good.
> 
> Thank you all and hope to see you all in Australia*


That's a wonderful news!!!


----------



## Blue Bird

rsnarouz said:


> *Dear all, i am pleased to inform you that i have received the golden email today the 19th of August, by God's will.
> 
> We are a family of four and i have updated my signature
> 
> And all the thanks goes to this forum in always motivating, supporting and hopping for the good.
> 
> Thank you all and hope to see you all in Australia*


Congrats snarouz,
Another grant from JUNE


----------



## Timo Borisson

Congrants, rsnarouz! Great news, mate!
Yenigalla, I have a question for you - have you uploaded form 80 yourself? I haven't done that so far, and since you're an April applicant and I submitted my application at the end of May, do you think it will be better to upload form 80 beforehand to speed up the process? 
It wasn't mandatory to complete and sign form 80 in my document list, and I haven't been contacted by CO yet.
A couple of my friend were asked to upload it by their COs and they got their grants afterwards. 
Thanks.


----------



## Wockhardt

Congrats rsnarouz! me too a june 4th applicant!

I have also received an email this morning, allocation of CO, asking for passport and medical to be done for my new born (2 months). the passport just got despatched y'day so that should not be a problem. any idea what kind of medical do they do for a new born? I thought or read somewhere that medicals are waived off for new born


----------



## Yenigalla

Timo Borisson said:


> Congrants, rsnarouz! Great news, mate!
> Yenigalla, I have a question for you - have you uploaded form 80 yourself? I haven't done that so far, and since you're an April applicant and I submitted my application at the end of May, do you think it will be better to upload form 80 beforehand to speed up the process?
> It wasn't mandatory to complete and sign form 80 in my document list, and I haven't been contacted by CO yet.
> A couple of my friend were asked to upload it by their COs and they got their grants afterwards.
> Thanks.


Hi 
Yes i had uploaded form 80 for myself and the secondary applicants too., I suggest you upload yours too at the earliest to avoid delays later


----------



## BigM

:loco::wave:


BigM said:


> Yesterday I was so tense that I did not greet you all.You people are doing a considerable effort and are wonderful source of inspiration,help,guidance and strength to each other and all those who are and who will be a part of same journey.
> Here is a brief of my visa story
> 
> Finally after calling immi two times once on 23 July and was told that file has been allocated to team x &then on 5th aug was told that the file is with team y and the co has not even done initial assessment,on asking why is it so? I was asked politely to mail about the same to [email protected] ,ATTN : My CO .which I did and bang on 7th got a mail requesting certain documents which I have send today and now waiting for the final outcome. Hopefully Grant for myself+wife+son+dependent mother.
> 
> 
> Ielts:10/9/13verall 7.5,vet.(611211) +:16/01/14,ACT SS 10/04/14,subclass 190 visa lodge:16/04/14,co asked for add.doc.:07/08/14,doc.sent:08/08/14,grant: :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:




Tear in eyes not willing to stop .

Got the grant mail,today but was least expected as only yesterday I received a mail asking for some more employability proof in form of payslips but by gods grace and wishes from loved once ,they decided to clear the case with already submitted papers...

Hip hip hurray..hip hip hurray.... Australia. Here we come. :wave::lalala:


----------



## parvinder_sj

hi all

Is there anyone waiting for SS from South Australia as i applied on 24/07/2014 but so far no clue ..............please anyone can give me some info on timeline


----------



## IndAussie

Wockhardt said:


> Congrats rsnarouz! me too a june 4th applicant!
> 
> I have also received an email this morning, allocation of CO, asking for passport and medical to be done for my new born (2 months). the passport just got despatched y'day so that should not be a problem. any idea what kind of medical do they do for a new born? I thought or read somewhere that medicals are waived off for new born


Hi Wockhardt,

Your post raises my hope! I had applied 2 days before you. You seem to be one of the first June applicants from India to have got a CO allocated. So my file is also somewhere close.

Jesus please grant us the PR now!!!
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## Blue Bird

BigM said:


> :loco::wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Tear in eyes not willing to stop .
> 
> Got the grant mail,today but was least expected as only yesterday I received a mail asking for some more employability proof in form of payslips but by gods grace and wishes from loved once ,they decided to clear the case with already submitted papers...
> 
> Hip hip hurray..hip hip hurray.... Australia. Here we come. :wave::lalala:


BIG M Congrats


----------



## IndAussie

parvinder_sj said:


> hi all
> 
> Is there anyone waiting for SS from South Australia as i applied on 24/07/2014 but so far no clue ..............please anyone can give me some info on timeline


Hi Parvinder,

Please look at the spreadsheet seen on my signature. And also do add your timelines to the sheet.


----------



## parvinder_sj

IndAussie said:


> Hi Parvinder,
> 
> Please look at the spreadsheet seen on my signature. And also do add your timelines to the sheet.


Hi thanks IndAussie for your kind response ...will take care of signature part .........so you mean to say it is roughly 1 month.....


----------



## IndAussie

parvinder_sj said:


> Hi thanks IndAussie for your kind response ...will take care of signature part .........so you mean to say it is roughly 1 month.....


I am also an SA applicant.

If you go by the details entered in the spreadsheet, Indians are hearing after almost 2.5 to 3 months! Other nationalities like Egypt, Malaysian, Hong Kong and Chinese have seen a response in 2 months. We might be in the higher risk category!


----------



## Yenigalla

BigM said:


> :loco::wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Tear in eyes not willing to stop .
> 
> Got the grant mail,today but was least expected as only yesterday I received a mail asking for some more employability proof in form of payslips but by gods grace and wishes from loved once ,they decided to clear the case with already submitted papers...
> 
> Hip hip hurray..hip hip hurray.... Australia. Here we come. :wave::lalala:


Wow.. Big M..... This is BIG news.... Really happy for u. Happy to see April applicants finally going ahead...Congratulations...


----------



## Nishbhar

BigM said:


> :loco::wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Tear in eyes not willing to stop .
> 
> Got the grant mail,today but was least expected as only yesterday I received a mail asking for some more employability proof in form of payslips but by gods grace and wishes from loved once ,they decided to clear the case with already submitted papers...
> 
> Hip hip hurray..hip hip hurray.... Australia. Here we come. :wave::lalala:


Congrats!!


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

BigM said:


> :loco::wave:
> 
> Tear in eyes not willing to stop .
> 
> Got the grant mail,today but was least expected as only yesterday I received a mail asking for some more employability proof in form of payslips but by gods grace and wishes from loved once ,they decided to clear the case with already submitted papers...
> 
> Hip hip hurray..hip hip hurray.... Australia. Here we come. :wave::lalala:


Hey Dude, 

Congratulations.


----------



## BigM

Thank u friends and the forum ...as u had been a constant support during the lowest period of this entire visa story and I wish I had been connected to you much before the final visa application as this is the most helpful platform with all you wonderful people in here .


And most importantly friends who are waiting for their golden mail should keep their hope high held and remain positive as their turn is just going to come......I wish you all Best of LUCK ..love you all.


----------



## BigM

Yenigalla said:


> Wow.. Big M..... This is BIG news.... Really happy for u. Happy to see April applicants finally going ahead...Congratulations...


Thanks dear...wish u a grant soon...just poke them a little


----------



## 'HM'

BigM said:


> Thanks dear...wish u a grant soon...just poke them a little


hey congrats, any dependent parents in your application?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

'HM' said:


> hey congrats, any dependent parents in your application?


Yes he did mention that  ... Dependant Mother


----------



## pavan_p9

Can somebody ping the spread sheet link where you guys are tracking the progress of the VISA applications.


----------



## 'HM'

BigM said:


> Thanks dear...wish u a grant soon...just poke them a little


poke them by mails??? ISN'T THAT RISKY?


----------



## V&I

My congratulations for all today's luckies! Could you please tell me whether you uploaded Form 1221 also for main applicant? We have submitted this form for spouse only.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

I want to call them tomorrow
What is the number to call gsm adelaide?
What is the best swrvice to call from pakistan?
What is the best time to call?


----------



## parvinder_sj

but their website show 5 weeks therefore was expecting results by end of this month ..............2-3 months is hell lot of time yaar......anyways lets hope for the best.


----------



## parvinder_sj

is there anyone with occupation code as 222312 (Financial Investment Manager) and is waiting for SS........


----------



## rsnarouz

Wockhardt said:


> Congrats rsnarouz! me too a june 4th applicant!
> 
> I have also received an email this morning, allocation of CO, asking for passport and medical to be done for my new born (2 months). the passport just got despatched y'day so that should not be a problem. any idea what kind of medical do they do for a new born? I thought or read somewhere that medicals are waived off for new born


Thanks Wockhardt, hope u get your grant ASAP......any infant have a passport must have a HAP ID, so in this case only '501 Medical Examination' is applied, which is nothing......they will take the baby weight, height and local checks.....


----------



## BigM

'HM' said:


> poke them by mails??? ISN'T THAT RISKY?


Once u have send the req. documents just ask them if the have received and if the same we're enough to fulfil the requirement .(advisable to do after 3-4 working days)

Rightly pointed by deep (mother)


----------



## Dhana1985

BigM said:


> Once u have send the req. documents just ask them if the have received and if the same we're enough to fulfil the requirement .(advisable to do after 3-4 working days)
> 
> Rightly pointed by deep (mother)


Congrtsz Big M.

I 've been asked to subimit some additional doc and I have send them on Monday. Do you think it is advisable to ask them about the recipt of the doc? will this speed up the grant process?


----------



## jimmyhendrix

BigM said:


> :loco::wave:
> 
> Hip hip hurray..hip hip hurray.... Australia. Here we come. :wave::lalala:


Congratulations!!! Always good to see backlogs getting cleared


----------



## transactor

parvinder_sj said:


> is there anyone with occupation code as 222312 (Financial Investment Manager) and is waiting for SS........


I have the same occupation as you. I suppose you applied for SA SS (think this is the only state with our occupation). When did you submit EOI + SA SS?


----------



## Jana2014

I got my grant today after given a call. Not easy.


----------



## VBP

Jana2014 said:


> I got my grant today after given a call. Not easy.


Congrats Jana!!! Wat call?


----------



## Wockhardt

BigM said:


> Thank u friends and the forum ...as u had been a constant support during the lowest period of this entire visa story and I wish I had been connected to you much before the final visa application as this is the most helpful platform with all you wonderful people in here .
> 
> 
> And most importantly friends who are waiting for their golden mail should keep their hope high held and remain positive as their turn is just going to come......I wish you all Best of LUCK ..love you all.


Congrats BigM


----------



## Wockhardt

parvinder_sj said:


> but their website show 5 weeks therefore was expecting results by end of this month ..............2-3 months is hell lot of time yaar......anyways lets hope for the best.


this year, don't go by what the website says, go by the experiences of this forum, that way you will have some inner peace knowing that there are others sailing in the same boat, otherwise and sheer stress of not knowing whats happening will reduce your life expectancy many people who had applied in jan and feb had to wait for like 6 months, god bless those souls. Thanks to god and DIBP, it is now much faster and hopefully for you too!!!


----------



## Wockhardt

Jana2014 said:


> I got my grant today after given a call. Not easy.


Congrats Jana!


----------



## Markl41

Jana2014 said:


> I got my grant today after given a call. Not easy.


Awesome news! Congrats !!!!!


----------



## Markl41

BigM said:


> :loco::wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Tear in eyes not willing to stop .
> 
> Got the grant mail,today but was least expected as only yesterday I received a mail asking for some more employability proof in form of payslips but by gods grace and wishes from loved once ,they decided to clear the case with already submitted papers...
> 
> Hip hip hurray..hip hip hurray.... Australia. Here we come. :wave::lalala:


Let those tears run BigM, you allowed too! Congrats!


----------



## besthar

Wockhardt said:


> this year, don't go by what the website says, go by the experiences of this forum, that way you will have some inner peace knowing that there are others sailing in the same boat, otherwise and sheer stress of not knowing whats happening will reduce your life expectancy many people who had applied in jan and feb had to wait for like 6 months, god bless those souls. Thanks to god and DIBP, it is now much faster and hopefully for you too!!!


Your Grant is Due - Today/Tomorrow ... Good Luck.


----------



## omer haroon

Sorry guys, extreme apologies for not informing earlier.. me and spouse have been given grant a couple of days ago


----------



## Jana2014

VBP said:


> Congrats Jana!!! Wat call?


Thanks. I called dibp and was told my case is nearly finishing. Then,I got the email after half an hour.


----------



## Jana2014

omer haroon said:


> Sorry guys, extreme apologies for not informing earlier.. me and spouse have been given grant a couple of days ago


Congratulation omer. We are in the same team. I got mine today.


----------



## Markl41

Jana2014 said:


> Thanks. I called dibp and was told my case is nearly finishing. Then,I got the email after half an hour.



Jana2014 what was your timeline, apologies if you shared it already


----------



## Yenigalla

Congratulations -Jana n Omerharoon.
Its good to see that the backlogs are finally getting cleared.
All the best guys...


----------



## jenritz

parvinder_sj said:


> hi all
> 
> Is there anyone waiting for SS from South Australia as i applied on 24/07/2014 but so far no clue ..............please anyone can give me some info on timeline


Hi parvinder...so far as we know it they have processed applications till 10 July..rest of us waiting..see thread sa state sponsorship..fingers crossed


----------



## Yenigalla

Markl41 said:


> Jana2014 what was your timeline, apologies if you shared it already


Mark- Both of them are late March applicants


----------



## sharmarah159

Hi, I am new member in your group. Applied for South Australia Visa under Financial Investment Adviser Category. Lodged the Visa Application on 24th July. Anyone idea which month's applications are being processed?


VISA Class - 190 | Vetasses Outcome : Positive| IELTS : 8 Overall | Total Points : 60 | Lodged EOI & SA SS : 01/04/2014 | Invite Received : 14/07/2014 | Visa Lodged : 24/07/2014 | PCC- Pending ! Medicals : 29/07/2014 | CO Assigned- No


----------



## Markl41

Yenigalla said:


> Mark- Both of them are late March applicants


Thanks


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

Well asking again. I want to call immi au
What number to call? I am in pakistan
What time to call?
What type of skype credit to buy and how much should be enough?


----------



## Markl41

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> Well asking again. I want to call immi au
> What number to call? I am in pakistan
> What time to call?
> What type of skype credit to buy and how much should be enough?


Sorry Sarfaz.ahmed, I dont have all the details as my agent calls them. I do know you need to phone them super early like 8:30am...

I also know that my agent has been trying to get through since yesterday to get an update for me and she wasnt successful.

Let me know how it goes


----------



## Yenigalla

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> Well asking again. I want to call immi au
> What number to call? I am in pakistan
> What time to call?
> What type of skype credit to buy and how much should be enough?


Hi Sarfaraz
the no. to call is +61 131881.Call them early such as after 10 am AEST- they would have settled in for the day.
This is what I did:
I called them on UcallWecon. Registered for their service/Downloaded zoiper .
min amount is 10USD for 826 min. to call anywhere in the world.Charges around .012 USD per min.


----------



## Yenigalla

BigM said:


> Thanks dear...wish u a grant soon...just poke them a little


Hi Big M, Thank u for ur wishes. Which team was your case allocated to?
I noticed that you are an ACT sponsored 190 . When do u plan to travel to Oz?


----------



## BigM

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Big M, Thank u for ur wishes. Which team was your case allocated to?
> I noticed that you are an ACT sponsored 190 . When do u plan to travel to Oz?


Few things to settle here,would travel once done hopefully in a month or two.

And team no is irrelevant as I was initially allocated to team X then was told after 20-25 days that the case lies with team Y ,on further sending a mail was contacted by a lady from team W on behalf of team Y and the grant has come through team M


----------



## Yenigalla

BigM said:


> Few things to settle here,would travel once done hopefully in a month or two.
> 
> And team no is irrelevant as I was initially allocated to team X then was told after 20-25 days that the case lies with team Y ,on further sending a mail was contacted by a lady from team W on behalf of team Y and the grant has come through team M


Wow.! thats one hell of a roller coaster ride ...
Yes u r right noticed this was a case with some of the applicants too.
Congratulations once again and party hard.


----------



## DKTM

in my case, I lodged visa on 10-Dec-2013 and the case was allocated on 12-feb-2014 to the case officer. In your case, it is taking longer than average ones.... but finally you will have it done.

good luck buddy.


----------



## Hunter85

You can even wait until CO gets assigned (which I wont recommend because it will take even more time for them to review your docs)

These days it takes up to 7-8 weeks for a CO to be allocated, just try to upload everything you can and wait if CO asks for more documents.





Addy11 said:


> is there a time limit for me to upload docs after i lodge the eVisa? i lodged it on 9-Aug but haven't uploaded a single doc yet. readying docs and waiting for pcc & meds to happen before i upload all of them at one go. but just want to make sure.
> 
> can anyone please help?


----------



## Addy11

Thanks! I fully agree..

Yes, I intend to upload the docs by next week hopefully, around 3 weeks after lodging the evisa. That's "safe enough", right?



Hunter85 said:


> You can even wait until CO gets assigned (which I wont recommend because it will take even more time for them to review your docs)
> 
> These days it takes up to 7-8 weeks for a CO to be allocated, just try to upload everything you can and wait if CO asks for more documents.


----------



## Hunter85

It is safe, i uploaded most of the staff after 2 months. It is matter of how fast you want your visa because how many documents you front load that much chance of getting is faster.

For example even if you miss 1 document, CO will contact you and even if you submit it the same day, only god knows when CO will have a look at your application.

But again, you can wait without uploading anything until CO is allocated and after CO allocation you will have 28 more days to upload



Addy11 said:


> Thanks! I fully agree..
> 
> Yes, I intend to upload the docs by next week hopefully, around 3 weeks after lodging the evisa. That's "safe enough", right?


----------



## nabeelkhan

I am new to this forum.
One of my friend advised me to join this forum.
By the grace of Almighty, visa has been granted subclass 190. Planning to move Victoria in January. 

Visa lodged April 2014. Grant 18th July


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

nabeelkhan said:


> I am new to this forum.
> One of my friend advised me to join this forum.
> By the grace of Almighty, visa has been granted subclass 190. Planning to move Victoria in January.
> 
> Visa lodged April 2014. Grant 18th July


share some details with us
your occupation, date of lodgement, co allocation, how many applicants etc


----------



## nabeelkhan

263111. Network and System Engineer. CO 25th July


----------



## Hunter85

nabeelkhan said:


> 263111. Network and System Engineer. CO 25th July


CO 25 July and what he/she asked? when did you upload them?


----------



## Garry2684

Good Morning Good People!!

Cheers to all granted and Good Luck to all us waiting  

May Almighty give us reasons to celebrate soon!!

Love to all


----------



## besthar

Garry2684 said:


> Good Morning Good People!!
> 
> Cheers to all granted and Good Luck to all us waiting
> 
> May Almighty give us reasons to celebrate soon!!
> 
> Love to all


Garry you are almost there and should have your grant in about 2 weeks ... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

besthar said:


> Garry you are almost there and should have your grant in about 2 weeks ... :fingerscrossed:


And after a week or 10 daya Garry gets it... You should be the next brother.


----------



## amitc21

A Korean applicant, lodged on 9th April got visa today.


----------



## amitc21

One more applicant (LSF) from Malaysia got it today. Lodged on 17th April 2014


----------



## pkp30

Wockhardt said:


> Congrats rsnarouz! me too a june 4th applicant!
> 
> I have also received an email this morning, allocation of CO, asking for passport and medical to be done for my new born (2 months). the passport just got despatched y'day so that should not be a problem. any idea what kind of medical do they do for a new born? I thought or read somewhere that medicals are waived off for new born


For new born medicals is required. It will be a basic check up. No blood test and Chest X-ray required.


----------



## Hunter85

guys could you give some more infor regarding april grants (south Korean and Malaysian applicant) when did CO contacted them and when did they upload the documents?


----------



## Prithi 22

Hi All,

Happy to inform you that I got my grant on 13th. My application was lodged on 21st March and CO had asked me for additional documents on 9th of July and further documents on 5th July. Sorry for the delay posting as I was out of station and was sick.Thanks to the forum for the support and quick help in times of need. 
All the best to everyone. 

Regards,
Preethi


----------



## shisman

@Prithi 22, Just wanted to understand the timelines. You mean further documents on 5th July or August?


----------



## Hunter85

guys I just realized something, when my CO first contacted me she had a contact mail in her signature : [email protected] after that I have been contacted by other COs, which had [email protected] mail address.

Now last friday my agent uploaded the documents and send a notification with my reference number to [email protected]

I am confused now, do you think is it ok to send another e mail also to [email protected] ??


----------



## Hunter85

what co asked for in each contact?



Prithi 22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform you that I got my grant on 13th. My application was lodged on 21st March and CO had asked me for additional documents on 9th of July and further documents on 5th July. Sorry for the delay posting as I was out of station and was sick.Thanks to the forum for the support and quick help in times of need.
> All the best to everyone.
> 
> Regards,
> Preethi


----------



## sid.sami

IndAussie said:


> And my belief that nationality has a lot to do with the short processing time is getting stronger. Most of the June 190 applicants who have got their grants are from Malaysia, China, Hong Kong and Egypt. Indians, Pakistanis, Bangladeshis have not featured yet.


Not really....i got my grant in the given time frame


----------



## sid.sami

Roy001 said:


> dude, its impossible to get a grant without form 80


I didn't upload Form 80 and my CO never bothered to ask me for it...
though I had it filled with me so that in case the CO asked I would have 
uploaded without wasting time...


----------



## atiredperson

Hey, got my grant today. 

My timeline: 

Visa: 190 (ACT)
Applied: 17 April
CO: 31 July
PCC: 31 July
Medical uploaded: 12 August
Grant: 20 August

My best wishes to everyone to have their grants soon...


----------



## Markl41

atiredperson said:


> Hey, got my grant today.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Visa: 190 (ACT)
> Applied: 17 April
> CO: 31 July
> PCC: 31 July
> Medical uploaded: 12 August
> Grant: 20 August
> 
> My best wishes to everyone to have their grants soon...


That's awesome news!!! Congrats atiredperson and all the best with the journey ahead


----------



## Markl41

Congrats to atiredperson and any other April applicants that received their grants today!!

My agent called and found out my CO hasn't got back to my file again since requesting clearer copies of our PCC........so I continue to wait..


----------



## Yenigalla

Markl41 said:


> Congrats to atiredperson and any other April applicants that received their grants today!!
> 
> My agent called and found out my CO hasn't got back to my file again since requesting clearer copies of our PCC........so I continue to wait..


Hi Mark
I called DIBP and was given similar information. Wait n watch is the thumb rule....


----------



## Ankurchhabra

Hello friends.
I m from India , hired an agent , filed VISA on 18th June'14.
Every1 pls comment , do v ever get en email from DIAC after filling VISA application & Uploading documents asking for additional document ? My agent asked me to fill 1221 for spouse in first week of July saying we hv received an email from DIAC. 
After following this forum from last 6 months I doubt their credibility !!! 
How true is my agents statement because acc. to him he sent an email to DIAC last Saturday & received a reply today saying " CO allocation will take 5-6 more weeks ".
Seniors pls reply.
Can I contact DIBP on my own as I just noticed my agent had filed application as Individual not thru agent ?? 
Thank You


----------



## Prithi 22

shisman said:


> @Prithi 22, Just wanted to understand the timelines. You mean further documents on 5th July or August?


Oops...my bad its August 5th


----------



## Prithi 22

Hunter85 said:


> guys I just realized something, when my CO first contacted me she had a contact mail in her signature : [email protected] after that I have been contacted by other COs, which had [email protected] mail address.
> 
> Now last friday my agent uploaded the documents and send a notification with my reference number to [email protected]
> 
> I am confused now, do you think is it ok to send another e mail also to [email protected] ??


That is fine as even I had the same team and when tried posting documents got an auto reply. You can send them to [email protected].

Cheers


----------



## Expat2013

Ankurchhabra,

Are you a 189 applicant or 190 ??

For 189, the processing has just started for June'14 first week applicants.
However, there could be possibility that CO might have been assigned to your case and contacted your agent. I doubt it may not be the case.

As you have hired an agent, I don't think you will get any communication from CO, your agent will get it though. 

1. To confirm ask your agent to forward the email that he received to you.
2. Secondly you may ask the screen shot of entire ImmiAccount web page showing the current 'status' and 'updated on' date of your application. If CO contacted agent then the Updated Date must have been changed to some date of Aug 2014.

You can derive the inference based on inputs you receive from your agent on above queries. 
Good Luck.




Ankurchhabra said:


> Hello friends.
> I m from India , hired an agent , filed VISA on 18th June'14.
> Every1 pls comment , do v ever get en email from DIAC after filling VISA application & Uploading documents asking for additional document ? My agent asked me to fill 1221 for spouse in first week of July saying we hv received an email from DIAC.
> After following this forum from last 6 months I doubt their credibility !!!
> How true is my agents statement because acc. to him he sent an email to DIAC last Saturday & received a reply today saying " CO allocation will take 5-6 more weeks ".
> Seniors pls reply.
> Can I contact DIBP on my own as I just noticed my agent had filed application as Individual not thru agent ??
> Thank You


----------



## Prithi 22

Hunter85 said:


> what co asked for in each contact?


She has asked me for employment proof,India PCC, NZ PCC, only India PCC for spouse and reason for non-migrating spouse in the 9th July email.
There after once the proofs were submitted on 30th July, another CO had asked me for NZ employment proof on 5th of August. 
I submitted my documents on the 6th and got the grant on 13th of August.

Regards,
Prithi


----------



## Expat2013

Hunter85, don't worry.
If you go through the PDFs you received in email from CO, it is clearly mentioned that send all requested docs to [email protected] email id.

By the way what did CO from gsm.allocated ask you ??
Per your post, this is second time CO contacted you from this different team.

Thanks.



Hunter85 said:


> guys I just realized something, when my CO first contacted me she had a contact mail in her signature : [email protected] after that I have been contacted by other COs, which had [email protected] mail address.
> 
> Now last friday my agent uploaded the documents and send a notification with my reference number to [email protected]
> 
> I am confused now, do you think is it ok to send another e mail also to [email protected] ??


----------



## Blue Bird

Hi Guys,
I have one query 
*"I have lodged my 190 visa application on 16th July without my spouse and kids. Can I add my spouse and kids now before CO allocation?*

Because, I found no difference while applying myself except fee. 

Guys please advise I have to take quick decision.


----------



## Ankurchhabra

Expat2013 said:


> Ankurchhabra,
> 
> Are you a 189 applicant or 190 ??
> 
> For 189, the processing has just started for June'14 first week applicants.
> However, there could be possibility that CO might have been assigned to your case and contacted your agent. I doubt it may not be the case.
> 
> As you have hired an agent, I don't think you will get any communication from CO, your agent will get it though.
> 
> 1. To confirm ask your agent to forward the email that he received to you.
> 2. Secondly you may ask the screen shot of entire ImmiAccount web page showing the current 'status' and 'updated on' date of your application. If CO contacted agent then the Updated Date must have been changed to some date of Aug 2014.
> 
> You can derive the inference based on inputs you receive from your agent on above queries.
> Good Luck.


Subclass 190
I asked my agent the same . But he refused saying " it's against their company's policy " . M really worried , don't know 
what God has actually planned for me .


----------



## jimmyhendrix

atiredperson said:


> Hey, got my grant today.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Visa: 190 (ACT)
> Applied: 17 April
> CO: 31 July
> PCC: 31 July
> Medical uploaded: 12 August
> Grant: 20 August
> 
> My best wishes to everyone to have their grants soon...




Congrats Mate!!


----------



## lovetosmack

Ankurchhabra said:


> Subclass 190
> I asked my agent the same . But he refused saying " it's against their company's policy " . M really worried , don't know
> what God has actually planned for me .


DO you have the trn number of your application?


----------



## Blue Bird

lovetosmack said:


> DO you have the trn number of your application?


Yes I have.
lovetosmack: what do you advice?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Duplicate post


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Blue Bird said:


> Yes I have.
> lovetosmack: what do you advice?


Normally an agent should use his/her Organisation account where s/he can view/update all his/her clients’ applications. Always the applicant has the right to create his/her Individual Immi account where s/he gets all the current status about his/her application. To create Individual Immi account, click on*ImmiAccount*and under the “Create an ImmiAccount (individuals) click on*create an ImmiAccount*- click on link 
https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/register which will take you to new window where you need to enter your login details and five secret questions and click create. For future reference just take a Printscreen of these '5' question and answer and keep it with you*

After creating the account, login to your Immi account then import your application using your TRN, Passport Number, DOB,Given and Family Name. Select application type as “Point Based Skill Migration Visa (189/190/489) and enter your TRN in Reference Number column. It will also ask you in between that whether you are individual visa applicants/ a person appointed by the applicant to assist with the application process/ authorised recipient/ a friend of the applicant, etc… After all this, you can view/manage your application under My Application. Under My Preference you can manage your application alert where you will get a notification when your Case Officer contacts your agent.*

Hope this info help you.

Pasted from forum only. ;-)


----------



## Blue Bird

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have one query
> *"I have lodged my 190 visa application on 16th July without my spouse and kids. Can I add my spouse and kids now before CO allocation?*
> 
> Because, I found no difference while applying myself except fee.
> 
> Guys please advise I have to take quick decision.


Hi Deep,
Please suggest on my query as well.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Deep,
> Please suggest on my query as well.


Hi, 

Sorry, I am not sure it that's possible without case officer being allocated. 

However, you can log on to the forum where MARA Agent Named Mark Northam provides solutions such tricky situations for free of cost. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## Blue Bird

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry, I am not sure it that's possible without case officer being allocated.
> 
> However, you can log on to the forum where MARA Agent Named Mark Northam provides solutions such tricky situations for free of cost.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Deep Thanks but above mentioned forum is not helping one. I have send my query to my agent as well.

Some one else have idea?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Blue Bird said:


> Deep Thanks but above mentioned forum is not helping one. I have send my query to my agent as well.
> 
> Some one else have idea?


Brother, 

There is a thread named ask Mark. 

He replies generally well within 8 hours. 

Personal experience and all correct information.. Sometimes even more correct than CO would be aware of. 

Please try... It has helped people like us hundreds of times. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## Blue Bird

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Brother,
> 
> There is a thread named ask Mark.
> 
> He replies generally well within 8 hours.
> 
> Personal experience and all correct information.. Sometimes even more correct than CO would be aware of.
> 
> Please try... It has helped people like us hundreds of times.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Oh Sorry I have checked the website with this name.
Let me find this thread 
Thanks


----------



## preeti0408

My timeline..I logged my file on 15april...medical n police verified on 28april...form 80 on july27. ...co on 31july...and mail me that I apply for withdraw of eoi..but I didn't asked to do...I am eager for visa...when I mail them back they revert me this is not for u...from that day up to now wait ing....


----------



## preeti0408

Immi account status show finalised ....eoi not accessible... Don't know what they had done..I mail them twice notrevert back from last 10 days...help me what to do...


----------



## lovetosmack

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have one query
> *"I have lodged my 190 visa application on 16th July without my spouse and kids. Can I add my spouse and kids now before CO allocation?*
> 
> Because, I found no difference while applying myself except fee.
> 
> Guys please advise I have to take quick decision.


You can always add spouse/children to your 190 visa application before the decision.

Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)


> You can also add your partner and dependent children to your application at any time until your visa is decided.


To know how to, please go through this:
Can I add a family member after I have lodged my visa application?

More read: http://australiadream.com.au/how-do-i-include-my-family-member-in-my-visa-application/


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

preeti0408 said:


> Immi account status show finalised ....eoi not accessible... Don't know what they had done..I mail them twice notrevert back from last 10 days...help me what to do...


What was the reason given by CO where you were asked yo withdraw your application?!


----------



## lovetosmack

preeti0408 said:


> My timeline..I logged my file on 15april...medical n police verified on 28april...form 80 on july27. ...co on 31july...and mail me that I apply for withdraw of eoi..but I didn't asked to do...I am eager for visa...when I mail them back they revert me this is not for u...from that day up to now wait ing....





preeti0408 said:


> Immi account status show finalised ....eoi not accessible... Don't know what they had done..I mail them twice notrevert back from last 10 days...help me what to do...


Did you use an agent? Can you explain your situation more elaborately? Can you copy/paste the CO's email after removing personal information ? What visa have you applied for ?

Also, please try to avoid SMS language while posting here so that if someone searches a word they can find your post & also can understand better.


----------



## preeti0408

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> What was the reason given by CO where you were asked yo withdraw your application?!


He said I request for withdrawn but..I didn't said..when I mail her back she said this is not for ur 489 I send mail yo right person..


----------



## Blue Bird

lovetosmack said:


> You can always add spouse/children to your 190 visa application before the decision.
> 
> Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)
> 
> 
> To know how to, please go through this:
> Can I add a family member after I have lodged my visa application?
> 
> More read: How do I include my family member in my visa application? | Australia Dream Solutions


lovetosmack Great


----------



## Hunter85

So on 23rd of July CO made first contact with me asking for PCC. The same day my agent replied them saying that it will take up to 1 month because my girl friend/de facto partner is from Russia and it officially takes 1 month to have it ready.

My agent replied directly to team adalaide mail box. After 1 week we again received an e mail (from another CO but this time from gsm.allocated e mail address) confirming our dead line and after another week another CO contacted asking for some kind of evidence that we applied for PCC. Nevertheless my agent uploaded the documents and send an e mail to gsm.allocated.

Today I asked her to send another e mail to adalaide team mail box and she did but the reply is : 

IMPORTANT NOTICE - New email address
We would like to advise that as of 30 June 2014 supporting documentation should be emailed to:
[email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>.

To ensure your documents are attended to as soon as possible, we encourage you to update your records, and to send any further documentation to [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>.






Expat2013 said:


> Hunter85, don't worry.
> If you go through the PDFs you received in email from CO, it is clearly mentioned that send all requested docs to [email protected] email id.
> 
> By the way what did CO from gsm.allocated ask you ??
> Per your post, this is second time CO contacted you from this different team.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## preeti0408

lovetosmack said:


> Did you use an agent? Can you explain your situation more elaborately? Can you copy/paste the CO's email after removing personal information ? What visa have you applied for ?
> 
> Also, please try to avoid SMS language while posting here so that if someone searches a word they can find your post & also can understandeb
> more
> Primary
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx - Withdrawal of Application
> A
> [email protected]
> to me
> Jul 31Details
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> Dear KAUR
> 
> Please see the attached information KAUR - Withdrawal of Application.
> 
> The letter and attachments are provided as PDF files. To view or print a PDF file, you need the Adobe Reader?, version 5 or later, on your computer. You can download a free copy of Adobe Reader? and access instructions on how to install the software from the Adobe website Adobe - Adobe Reader download - All versions.
> 
> Questions about the withdrawal of your application
> 
> If you have questions about the withdrawal of your application, you should contact your case officer using the specific team email address that has been provided to you. You will find the team email address at the bottom of this letter. We try to respond to all email enquiries within seven (7) working days.
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> Xxxxx
> Xxxxxxx
> 
> Case Officer
> 
> Team 06
> 
> GSM Adelaide
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> Sent on behalf of:
> 
> GSM Adelaide
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> Telephone 131 881
> 
> Email [email protected]


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

preeti0408 said:


> He said I request for withdrawn but..I didn't said..when I mail her back she said this is not for ur 489 I send mail yo right person..


You may also want to log into VEVO and check your visa status. 

And please remove name of CASE OFFICE RS from email pasted by you as its against forum rules. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## preeti0408

Next mail what I got after 7 days

Sensitiveersonal

Dear kaur



This is not the authorised email address on your 489 visa application.



I will send an email to the correct email address of [email protected][/email

Xxxxx

Position Number: xxxxxxx

General Skilled Migration Team 6

Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## Expat2013

Hunter85, DIBP has revised the process for accepting documents and communication made to COs. As mentioned by you, applicants have to email to GSM.Allocated group email.

May be there is an internal queuing process which allocates each response to a CO from pool. COs would respond in around 7 days.

Good luck!



Hunter85 said:


> So on 23rd of July CO made first contact with me asking for PCC. The same day my agent replied them saying that it will take up to 1 month because my girl friend/de facto partner is from Russia and it officially takes 1 month to have it ready.
> 
> My agent replied directly to team adalaide mail box. After 1 week we again received an e mail (from another CO but this time from gsm.allocated e mail address) confirming our dead line and after another week another CO contacted asking for some kind of evidence that we applied for PCC. Nevertheless my agent uploaded the documents and send an e mail to gsm.allocated.
> 
> Today I asked her to send another e mail to adalaide team mail box and she did but the reply is :
> 
> IMPORTANT NOTICE - New email address
> We would like to advise that as of 30 June 2014 supporting documentation should be emailed to:
> [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>.
> 
> To ensure your documents are attended to as soon as possible, we encourage you to update your records, and to send any further documentation to [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>.


----------



## Hunter85

preeti0408 said:


> Immi account status show finalised ....eoi not accessible... Don't know what they had done..I mail them twice notrevert back from last 10 days...help me what to do...


As far as I know finalised means you have your grant but maybe I am wrong


----------



## preeti0408

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> You may also want to log into VEVO and check your visa status.
> 
> And please remove name of CASE OFFICE RS from email pasted by you as its against forum rules.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Where to go for vevo...


----------



## preeti0408

Application number is the TRN number


----------



## preeti0408

Hunter85 said:


> As far as I know finalised means you have your grant but maybe I am wrong


At vevo...application number is ten number..


----------



## sashflashysash

My wife is a home maker and I have two small kids under 5.
How difficult is it getting dependent VISA for them?

Can someone direct me to the process please?


----------



## preeti0408

preeti0408 said:


> At vevo...application number is ten number..


I open but not opening the page showing error


----------



## Hunter85

Expat2013 said:


> Hunter85, DIBP has revised the process for accepting documents and communication made to COs. As mentioned by you, applicants have to email to GSM.Allocated group email.
> 
> May be there is an internal queuing process which allocates each response to a CO from pool. COs would respond in around 7 days.
> 
> Good luck!


Well my only concern is my agent uploaded the documents to system and sent an e mail saying requested documents were uploaded. I hope it wont delay the process. (I would have also sent the documents via e mail but I dont want to bother them again....)


----------



## lovetosmack

preeti0408 said:


> I open but not opening the page showing error


Are you using an agent? 

TRN will throw an error. You need to try and use your visa grant number.

Did you check your Spam folder or Junk folder? Click on 'All Email" link on the left side after you log in to your gmail account. Check if you can see any email from immi.gov.au. If not, you will have to call them up and request them to resend the email.


----------



## lovetosmack

sashflashysash said:


> My wife is a home maker and I have two small kids under 5.
> How difficult is it getting dependent VISA for them?
> 
> Can someone direct me to the process please?


As difficult as it is for you. You will only "add" them to your application. That's all. But your application will be evaluated on the basis of your points claim. If "you" are able to satisfy the points, then your wife/kids will get the visa along with you.


----------



## preeti0408

lovetosmack said:


> Are you using an agent?
> 
> TRN will throw an error. You need to try and use your visa grant number.
> 
> Did you check your Spam folder or Junk folder? Click on 'All Email" link on the left side after you log in to your gmail account. Check if you can see any email from immi.gov.au. If not, you will have to call them up and request them to resend the email.


Yeah I m using agent...but I won't get any visa grant number...I tried vevo..but that showing error


----------



## sashflashysash

Thank you my friend! 
I just read that its easier to do at one shot. Plus, once am there, they do not have to run around.

I know about the VISA charges but have some questions on :

a) Whether some bank balance needs to be shown for stability?
b) Will they get PR too? - _Just need a confirmation. Logically, it follows they will_
c) What is the process and how long will it take?





lovetosmack said:


> As difficult as it is for you. You will only "add" them to your application. That's all. But your application will be evaluated on the basis of your points claim. If "you" are able to satisfy the points, then your wife/kids will get the visa along with you.


----------



## BigM

Guys need your help.
Seniors pls advice:

My friends application lodged on 16 May was declined visa today for a weird reason. He and his entire family seems shattered by the outcome as at this stage decline is least expected. Moreover what is surprising is that the co did not appear neither did anyone bother to ask for extra evidence regarding employability .the reason stating that as VETASSESS has advised that the employment is relevant from five years before the visa filling.whereas DIBP gives 15 points iif the employment is minimum positive for at least 8 out of 10 last years,which usually co asks for when the find papers insufficient.he hired a approved agent midway when some queries came up during state sponsorship.

Now :

1) Can it be possible that DIBP asked for documents but the agent did not respond timely ?

2) CO never asked for papers and outright rejected visa?

3) can this decision be challenged and asked to review?


----------



## Hunter85

So what you are saying is Vettassess only approved employment since 2009 and your friend claimed points for all his employment history?



BigM said:


> Guys need your help.
> Seniors pls advice:
> 
> My friends application lodged on 16 May was declined visa today for a weird reason. He and his entire family seems shattered by the outcome as at this stage decline is least expected. Moreover what is surprising is that the co did not appear neither did anyone bother to ask for extra evidence regarding employability .the reason stating that as VETASSESS has advised that the employment is relevant from five years before the visa filling.whereas DIBP gives 15 points iif the employment is minimum positive for at least 8 out of 10 last years,which usually co asks for when the find papers insufficient.he hired a approved agent midway when some queries came up during state sponsorship.
> 
> Now :
> 
> 1) Can it be possible that DIBP asked for documents but the agent did not respond timely ?
> 
> 2) CO never asked for papers and outright rejected visa?
> 
> 3) can this decision be challenged and asked to review?


----------



## Hunter85

a) Whether some bank balance needs to be shown for stability?

I didnt show any bank statement to show that I have enough money to supply myself in Australia and I dont think anyone did. But when I was applying for sponsorship Victoria asked me if I have enough founds and I said yes  but they didnt check anything

b) Will they get PR too? - _Just need a confirmation. Logically, it follows they will_

Who will get?? I didnt understand

c) What is the process and how long will it take?

Well process is real pain in the ass and with IELTS exam and ACS or any other occupation assessment + filling expression of interest and waiting for invite and then applying for visa and supplying documents for CO to check etc... will take a minimum 6 months I say. For example I started my process on 2013 September and still dont have my visa...



sashflashysash said:


> Thank you my friend!
> I just read that its easier to do at one shot. Plus, once am there, they do not have to run around.
> 
> I know about the VISA charges but have some questions on :
> 
> a) Whether some bank balance needs to be shown for stability?
> b) Will they get PR too? - _Just need a confirmation. Logically, it follows they will_
> c) What is the process and how long will it take?


----------



## lovetosmack

preeti0408 said:


> Yeah I m using agent...but I won't get any visa grant number...I tried vevo..but that showing error


Check with your agent. Only they'll get the visa decision letter. No other way for now.


----------



## IndigoKKing

sashflashysash said:


> a) Whether some bank balance needs to be shown for stability?
> b) Will they get PR too? - _Just need a confirmation. Logically, it follows they will_
> c) What is the process and how long will it take?


a) Bank balance is not a criteria for PR
b) They will also get a PR if they are a part of your application
c) You have traveled some distance in the process already - Skills Assessment & IELTS. Then you lodge EOI, wait for Invite and then lodge eVisa. You may 'frontload' (meaning, submit docs upfront) all docs or wait for a CO to ask for them. Either way, it will be between 4 to 6 months from the date of EOI. Can be sooner, if you are lucky and can be longer if you ain't.


----------



## sashflashysash

Thanks buddy. But my questions pertain to how dependent visa's are issued?
I have three dependents, spouse and two minors. 

So, I wanted to know about how simple it is to get their visa. And had additional questions.



Hunter85 said:


> a) Whether some bank balance needs to be shown for stability?
> 
> I didnt show any bank statement to show that I have enough money to supply myself in Australia and I dont think anyone did. But when I was applying for sponsorship Victoria asked me if I have enough founds and I said yes  but they didnt check anything
> 
> b) Will they get PR too? - _Just need a confirmation. Logically, it follows they will_
> 
> Who will get?? I didnt understand
> 
> c) What is the process and how long will it take?
> 
> Well process is real pain in the ass and with IELTS exam and ACS or any other occupation assessment + filling expression of interest and waiting for invite and then applying for visa and supplying documents for CO to check etc... will take a minimum 6 months I say. For example I started my process on 2013 September and still dont have my visa...


----------



## lovetosmack

sashflashysash said:


> Thanks buddy. But my questions pertain to how dependent visa's are issued?
> I have three dependents, spouse and two minors.
> 
> So, I wanted to know about how simple it is to get their visa. And had additional questions.


Like I said they are "not" assessed at all. It depends on you being eligible for the visa and proving that they indeed are your spouse and minors respectively. They get their own individual 190 visas unrelated to yours as a favor to you since you are the primary applicant.


----------



## sashflashysash

Thanks ! I have decided to apply for all of them now.




lovetosmack said:


> Like I said they are "not" assessed at all. It depends on you being eligible for the visa and proving that they indeed are your spouse and minors respectively. They get their own individual 190 visas unrelated to yours as a favor to you since you are the primary applicant.


----------



## lovetosmack

BigM said:


> Guys need your help.
> Seniors pls advice:
> 
> My friends application lodged on 16 May was declined visa today for a weird reason. He and his entire family seems shattered by the outcome as at this stage decline is least expected. Moreover what is surprising is that the co did not appear neither did anyone bother to ask for extra evidence regarding employability .the reason stating that as VETASSESS has advised that the employment is relevant from five years before the visa filling.whereas DIBP gives 15 points iif the employment is minimum positive for at least 8 out of 10 last years,which usually co asks for when the find papers insufficient.he hired a approved agent midway when some queries came up during state sponsorship.
> 
> Now :
> 
> 1) Can it be possible that DIBP asked for documents but the agent did not respond timely ?
> 
> 2) CO never asked for papers and outright rejected visa?
> 
> 3) can this decision be challenged and asked to review?


They do not reject visas without enough evidence, especially for offshore applicants. And offshore applicants have no right to review. These kind of scenarios usually occur in fake documents and the CO has gathered enough hard evidence to prove that they were fake. Unless we know your friend's situation or read the rejection letter, we cannot conclude anything. It would be shooting in the dark.

1) If he was genuine in his claims and evidence, it is highly possible that DIBP has asked for the documents and that the agent has not responded timely. In which case, the CO would be forced to decide the fate of the application without the extra documentation received which is outright rejection. But that would be clearly mentioned in the Visa Decision letter.

2) They don't do that unless they find some fraud activity.

3) No. Offshore applicants have no review rights whatsoever.


----------



## lovetosmack

sashflashysash said:


> Thanks ! I have decided to apply for all of them now.


It's not something you would decide.  That's the only logical and right way to proceed with. No two ways about it. It would really be a very foolish decision if you won't include them now, for whatever reason, and would repent a lot later. For anyone, it shouldn't be a choice, it should rather be a "must".

If you don't include them now, you will have to apply for spouse/child visas separately for each one of them, wait for more than an year for each & spend almost ten times of what you would spend now. On top of it, the heavy documentation you need to provide.


----------



## The_Boss

BigM said:


> Guys need your help.
> Seniors pls advice:
> 
> My friends application lodged on 16 May was declined visa today for a weird reason. He and his entire family seems shattered by the outcome as at this stage decline is least expected. Moreover what is surprising is that the co did not appear neither did anyone bother to ask for extra evidence regarding employability .the reason stating that as VETASSESS has advised that the employment is relevant from five years before the visa filling.whereas DIBP gives 15 points iif the employment is minimum positive for at least 8 out of 10 last years,which usually co asks for when the find papers insufficient.he hired a approved agent midway when some queries came up during state sponsorship.
> 
> Now :
> 
> 1) Can it be possible that DIBP asked for documents but the agent did not respond timely ?
> 
> 2) CO never asked for papers and outright rejected visa?
> 
> 3) can this decision be challenged and asked to review?



Agree to what lovetosmack has commented. It could be either fake docs or the agent didn't reply in the given time frame. And off shore applicants have no review rights. 

Other reason could be your friend over claimed experience points and after deducting the experience points claim he/she was not getting min of 60 points.

Please shed more info on the experience part like occupation code, any promotion/change in designation during employment etc...Until then all we can do is just speculate / guess what went wrong.


----------



## dhirajgupta

Hunter85 said:


> Well my only concern is my agent uploaded the documents to system and sent an e mail saying requested documents were uploaded. I hope it wont delay the process. (I would have also sent the documents via e mail but I dont want to bother them again....)


Hi Buddy,

I was also in same shoes till yesterday as you are today. Till now all my communication was managed by my agent and I was waiting for 15 days since my medical was uploaded after my CO had asked for the same.

Yesterday I thought to call the CO by myself to check to status. To my surprise the person who picked up phone was very polite and helpful. She reviewed by case and said everything in order and I will get the grant. She also said usually they review case after a month to make sure candidate had enough time to upload the required document.

After getting off the phone I got the Grant in 2 hours. :llama:

I suggest you call them and politely ask about the status. Dont try to give or take more information then you require, simply ask for status and leave rest to them how much information they want to give. All the best.


----------



## 'HM'

...


----------



## 'HM'

BigM said:


> Guys need your help.
> Seniors pls advice:
> 
> My friends application lodged on 16 May was declined visa today for a weird reason. He and his entire family seems shattered by the outcome as at this stage decline is least expected. Moreover what is surprising is that the co did not appear neither did anyone bother to ask for extra evidence regarding employability .the reason stating that as VETASSESS has advised that the employment is relevant from five years before the visa filling.whereas DIBP gives 15 points iif the employment is minimum positive for at least 8 out of 10 last years,which usually co asks for when the find papers insufficient.he hired a approved agent midway when some queries came up during state sponsorship.
> 
> Now :
> 
> 1) Can it be possible that DIBP asked for documents but the agent did not respond timely ?
> 
> 2) CO never asked for papers and outright rejected visa?
> 
> 3) can this decision be challenged and asked to review?


buddy i have been contacted again by another CO from some other team and even he's asking for the same evidences for dependency proofs like food shelter clothing etc etc etc... dont knw why they are asking again and again for the same stuff which have been submitted twice to them... just wanna confirm what dependency proofs you provided so that they get satisfied???


----------



## gkvithia

People keep making the mistake of over claiming what has been assessed. If you want to claim more then 3years you need a PTA from vetasses for the rest. 
Co will only take advice from assessment authority. Unless you have extremely solid documentation just claim what's on assessment.

I'm afraid there could be more to this case. If a genuine mistake was made co would have given him an option to withdraw his application and possibility of refund.

Either his agent did not notify him or ffraud has occurred. Google visa refused you will see many with similar stories. And they all get caught for overclqiming employment pts.

For newbies I strongly advice to get entire work period assessed and pay the extra to vetasses if you want to claim the pts. Pls do not take a chance. Its a one way street with CO. And difficult to argue with them.


----------



## Roy001

By the grace of God and support from you all I have got the Golden mail today. It was a direct grant. It was great to have support from you all. Hope all of you get speedy grants.  

Hope to see you all in the OZ land soon. I am here in Australia since last three years. If anyone migrating to Australia in near future. Please feel free to contact me. It will be a pleasure to help anyone of you out.

Regards,
Roy


----------



## chiku2006

Roy001 said:


> By the grace of God and support from you all I have got the Golden mail today. It was a direct grant. It was great to have support from you all. Hope all of you get speedy grants.
> 
> Hope to see you all in the OZ land soon. I am here in Australia since last three years. If anyone migrating to Australia in near future. Please feel free to contact me. It will be a pleasure to help anyone of you out.
> 
> Regards,
> Roy


Hey roy

First of all congrats for achieving this milestone. 

Which part of Australia are you in??


----------



## Roy001

chiku2006 said:


> Hey roy
> 
> First of all congrats for achieving this milestone.
> 
> Which part of Australia are you in??



Thanks Mate.

I am in Melbourne, Victoria. Where are you travelling to?


----------



## chiku2006

Roy001 said:


> Thanks Mate.
> 
> I am in Melbourne, Victoria. Where are you travelling to?


Adelaide, do you know anyone there who can help in finding an accommodation.


----------



## Roy001

chiku2006 said:


> Adelaide, do you know anyone there who can help in finding an accommodation.


Try out the following linkS:

shared accommodation in Adelaide Region, SA | Flatshare & Houseshare | Gumtree Australia Free Local Classifieds




https://flatmates.com.au/adelaide



These might be helpful. 

Please let me know if you need something else .


----------



## Roy001

Roy001 said:


> Try out the following linkS:
> 
> shared accommodation in Adelaide Region, SA | Flatshare & Houseshare | Gumtree Australia Free Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flatmates.com.au/adelaide
> 
> 
> 
> These might be helpful.
> 
> Please let me know if you need something else .


Cheeku, Mate those were for shared accommodation. If need independent accommodation then try out, Real Estate, Property & Homes For Sale - realestate.com.au


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Roy001 said:


> By the grace of God and support from you all I have got the Golden mail today. It was a direct grant. It was great to have support from you all. Hope all of you get speedy grants.
> 
> Hope to see you all in the OZ land soon. I am here in Australia since last three years. If anyone migrating to Australia in near future. Please feel free to contact me. It will be a pleasure to help anyone of you out.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Roy


Hi Roy,Congrats Bro!!!


----------



## Roy001

jimmyhendrix said:


> Hi Roy,Congrats Bro!!!


Thanks a lot Bro!!!


----------



## Yenigalla

Congratulations ROY!!!


----------



## Roy001

Yenigalla said:


> Congratulations ROY!!!


Thank u so much Yenigalla.


----------



## rifatja

I am in A situation like this

In EOI I mentioned 1 of my experience related to nominated occupation but it turned down by VETASSESS, so for this I cannot claim point.
Now I get positive point test advice for another position related to my nominated occupation and I am planning to submit this to obtained point.

Is there any problem although this position was not in EOI?

please help me giving some advise

Thanking you

Jalal


----------



## netzkeenet

Hi everyone. I have lodged my 190 visa last june 2 however u til now i havent received any feedback regarding my application. Is it ok to follow up with my application?


----------



## 'HM'

lovetosmack said:


> Check with your agent. Only they'll get the visa decision letter. No other way for now.


hey brother, want some advice, i got 2 COs askin fr the same thing i.e. more n more proofs fr parent dependency... wat all shud i give in addition??? plz advice


----------



## netrav

Hello all
I'm waiting for my IELTS score so that I can apply for EOI..
If I can manage 7 in all bands I can go with 189 visa
If not I have to compensate the points with 190 visa
In this regard.. Can u please guide me how to start with searching for State sponsorship
What can I do in this free time.. Can I apply for SS without Ielts score??
Considering my score come this August 29th.. How to search with state sponsorship..
Kindly guide 
Thanks,
Netrav


----------



## IndAussie

Roy001 said:


> Thank u so much Yenigalla.


Congratulations Roy!


----------



## lakshay.vikas

Roy001 said:


> By the grace of God and support from you all I have got the Golden mail today. It was a direct grant. It was great to have support from you all. Hope all of you get speedy grants.
> 
> Hope to see you all in the OZ land soon. I am here in Australia since last three years. If anyone migrating to Australia in near future. Please feel free to contact me. It will be a pleasure to help anyone of you out.
> 
> Regards,
> Roy


Hey Roy

Congrats mate....


----------



## Srj75

Hi Guys...I am glad to inform that at last we have received our grant on 20th Aug. We had Lodged on April 20th. CO assigned on 4th Aug. Thank you for all the support..u guys are awesome...and wish you all the best.


----------



## IndAussie

Srj75 said:


> Hi Guys...I am glad to inform that at last we have received our grant on 20th Aug. We had Lodged on April 20th. CO assigned on 4th Aug. Thank you for all the support..u guys are awesome...and wish you all the best.


Congrats Srj75!


----------



## Dhana1985

Srj75 said:


> Hi Guys...I am glad to inform that at last we have received our grant on 20th Aug. We had Lodged on April 20th. CO assigned on 4th Aug. Thank you for all the support..u guys are awesome...and wish you all the best.


Congrags, Can you mention what team is it?


----------



## Hunter85

netrav said:


> Hello all
> I'm waiting for my IELTS score so that I can apply for EOI..
> If I can manage 7 in all bands I can go with 189 visa
> If not I have to compensate the points with 190 visa
> In this regard.. Can u please guide me how to start with searching for State sponsorship
> What can I do in this free time.. Can I apply for SS without Ielts score??
> Considering my score come this August 29th.. How to search with state sponsorship..
> Kindly guide
> Thanks,
> Netrav


Almost all states require your IELTS result so you cant do anything right now, just wait


----------



## Hunter85

Srj75 said:


> Hi Guys...I am glad to inform that at last we have received our grant on 20th Aug. We had Lodged on April 20th. CO assigned on 4th Aug. Thank you for all the support..u guys are awesome...and wish you all the best.


can you tell us what CO asked for on 4th of August and when you submitted the documents?


----------



## Hunter85

rifatja said:


> I am in A situation like this
> 
> In EOI I mentioned 1 of my experience related to nominated occupation but it turned down by VETASSESS, so for this I cannot claim point.
> Now I get positive point test advice for another position related to my nominated occupation and I am planning to submit this to obtained point.
> 
> Is there any problem although this position was not in EOI?
> 
> please help me giving some advise
> 
> Thanking you
> 
> Jalal


if you are still waiting for invitation you can change the details in EOI anytime but if you have a new assessment dont forget to change your assessment in EOI too


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Srj75 said:


> Hi Guys...I am glad to inform that at last we have received our grant on 20th Aug. We had Lodged on April 20th. CO assigned on 4th Aug. Thank you for all the support..u guys are awesome...and wish you all the best.


Congrats Srj75!!! All the Best !!!


----------



## Hunter85

'HM' said:


> hey brother, want some advice, i got 2 COs askin fr the same thing i.e. more n more proofs fr parent dependency... wat all shud i give in addition??? plz advice


Hey man, if I were you I would send them another mail, including a a screen shot from your immi account showing that the requested documents were already uploaded on xx/xx/2014 day and also include the other CO communications requesting the same documents. And ask them if they have received your documents and if they need additional documents (if yes what kind of).

(You can also put in the same e mail the documents which you already uploaded)

Good luck

(I guess we are the only remaining april applicants who still dont have grant  )


----------



## Yenigalla

Hunter85 said:


> Hey man, if I were you I would send them another mail, including a a screen shot from your immi account showing that the requested documents were already uploaded on xx/xx/2014 day and also include the other CO communications requesting the same documents. And ask them if they have received your documents and if they need additional documents (if yes what kind of).
> 
> (You can also put in the same e mail the documents which you already uploaded)
> 
> Good luck
> 
> (I guess we are the only remaining april applicants who still dont have grant  )


Hi Hunter
Here is a long list of April applicants awaiting ., These are the active members on the forum-Not sure how many more in queue.

Hunter-lodged April 8
Waqarali-lodged April 7-CO July 25
HM-lodged April 10-CO Aug 8
Sarfaraz-Lodged April 14
Kalim Kashif-Lodged April 14-CO Aug1
Mark-lodged April 18-CO Aug 1st week
Yenigalla-lodged April 19-CO-July 31
Asher-lodged April 19-CO-Aug 1


----------



## sashflashysash

netzkeenet said:


> Hi everyone. I have lodged my 190 visa last june 2 however u til now i havent received any feedback regarding my application. Is it ok to follow up with my application?


That is quite a bit of wait. Which state did you apply for? How many points do you have?


----------



## netzkeenet

sashflashysash said:


> That is quite a bit of wait. Which state did you apply for? How many points do you have?


Hello I have 60 points and i applied for south australia ss. I lodged june 2 but until now i dont have any case officer.


----------



## Lkpuri

Hello Roy,

Congrats buddy !!! 

Are you in Adelaide ? 

Regards

Lkpuri



Roy001 said:


> By the grace of God and support from you all I have got the Golden mail today. It was a direct grant. It was great to have support from you all. Hope all of you get speedy grants.
> 
> Hope to see you all in the OZ land soon. I am here in Australia since last three years. If anyone migrating to Australia in near future. Please feel free to contact me. It will be a pleasure to help anyone of you out.
> 
> Regards,
> Roy


----------



## Markl41

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Hunter
> Here is a long list of April applicants awaiting ., These are the active members on the forum-Not sure how many more in queue.
> 
> Hunter-lodged April 8
> Waqarali-lodged April 7-CO July 25
> HM-lodged April 10-CO Aug 8
> Sarfaraz-Lodged April 14
> Kalim Kashif-Lodged April 14-CO Aug1
> Mark-lodged April 18-CO Aug 1st week
> Yenigalla-lodged April 19-CO-July 31
> Asher-lodged April 19-CO-Aug 1


I just don't understand......


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Hunter
> Here is a long list of April applicants awaiting ., These are the active members on the forum-Not sure how many more in queue.
> 
> Hunter-lodged April 8
> Waqarali-lodged April 7-CO July 25
> HM-lodged April 10-CO Aug 8
> Sarfaraz-Lodged April 14
> Kalim Kashif-Lodged April 14-CO Aug1
> Mark-lodged April 18-CO Aug 1st week
> Yenigalla-lodged April 19-CO-July 31
> Asher-lodged April 19-CO-Aug 1



Is there anyone in this list whom CO hasn't requested for additional documents?


----------



## rumbi

Applied 12 april, got co 12 august, he requested payslips and bank statement, I uploaded 13 august and they were received 18 aug, now just waiting, we want to leave mid september, hope we get our grant soon


----------



## steverds

Hi guys,

I had imported my application using TRN number. Today it shows type: grant letter and under action : view grant letter.

Does this mean i got the grant?


----------



## Waqarali20005

steverds said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i had imported my application using trn number. Today it shows type: Grant letter and under action : View grant letter.
> 
> Does this mean i got the grant?


yes


----------



## sushree

*For how many months?*



rumbi said:


> Applied 12 april, got co 12 august, he requested payslips and bank statement, I uploaded 13 august and they were received 18 aug, now just waiting, we want to leave mid september, hope we get our grant soon


Hi,

The payslips and bank statements are for how many months? Do we need to submit only the latest ones?
It is impossible to get salary slips from previous companies.


Sushree


----------



## preeti0408

sushree said:


> Hi,
> 
> The payslips and bank statements are for how many months? Do we need to submit only the latest ones?
> It is impossible to get salary slips from previous companies.
> 
> 
> Sushree




Me also April....


----------



## rumbi

He didnt say so we just submitted two payslips from the previous company, then bank statement for four months from the current company, hope they wont ask for more


----------



## preeti0408

steverds said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had imported my application using TRN number. Today it shows type: grant letter and under action : view grant letter.
> 
> Does this mean i got the grant?


Its necessary to import application.. I have not done ...I logged my case on 15 aprik


----------



## steverds

Hi Guys,

Just confirmed. I got the grant today.My agent send a mail to DIBP yesterday and just now the status shows "finalised"


----------



## Wockhardt

Roy001 said:


> By the grace of God and support from you all I have got the Golden mail today. It was a direct grant. It was great to have support from you all. Hope all of you get speedy grants.
> 
> Hope to see you all in the OZ land soon. I am here in Australia since last three years. If anyone migrating to Australia in near future. Please feel free to contact me. It will be a pleasure to help anyone of you out.
> 
> Regards,
> Roy


Congrats Roy!!


----------



## sushree

*Congratulations*



steverds said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just confirmed. I got the grant today.My agent send a mail to DIBP yesterday and just now the status shows "finalised"


great going.. .good to see people getting grants..

Sushree


----------



## sushree

*great*



rumbi said:


> He didnt say so we just submitted two payslips from the previous company, then bank statement for four months from the current company, hope they wont ask for more


Hey keep me posted in case they ask for more documents.
Thanks Rumbi.

Sushree


----------



## Future_ozzy

dhirajgupta said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> I was also in same shoes till yesterday as you are today. Till now all my communication was managed by my agent and I was waiting for 15 days since my medical was uploaded after my CO had asked for the same.
> 
> Yesterday I thought to call the CO by myself to check to status. To my surprise the person who picked up phone was very polite and helpful. She reviewed by case and said everything in order and I will get the grant. She also said usually they review case after a month to make sure candidate had enough time to upload the required document.
> 
> After getting off the phone I got the Grant in 2 hours. :llama:
> 
> I suggest you call them and politely ask about the status. Dont try to give or take more information then you require, simply ask for status and leave rest to them how much information they want to give. All the best.


I believe when we contact them they look up our file and if all seems fine then they give grant..this may not apply to cases where there is ambiguity ...this applies to only straightforward cases..since they are already reviewing our file while on call with us they would rather finalize it than letting another CO reviewing it..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## preeti0408

Future_ozzy said:


> I believe when we contact them they look up our file and if all seems fine then they give grant..this may not apply to cases where there is ambiguity ...this applies to only straightforward cases..since they are already reviewing our file while on call with us they would rather finalize it than letting another CO reviewing it..
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Number kya hai..plz tell to call them


----------



## Future_ozzy

sushree said:


> Hi,
> 
> The payslips and bank statements are for how many months? Do we need to submit only the latest ones?
> It is impossible to get salary slips from previous companies.
> 
> Sushree


If you can't provide pay slips ..then form 16 should suffice ...provide as much and all possible evidence .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## preeti0408

ts necessary to import application.. I have not done ...I logged my case on 15 april


----------



## preeti0408

Plzzz help me...plzzz reply..ts necessary to import application.. I have not done ...I logged my case on 15 april


----------



## preeti0408

preeti0408 said:


> Plzzz help me...plzzz reply..ts necessary to import application.. I have not done ...I logged my case on 15 april


Phone number plZz provide me...


----------



## preeti0408

Plz reply.....


----------



## Future_ozzy

Preeti I have no clue about importing application part ..phone number is listed on www.immi.gov.au

It's too late to call now ..try tomorrow early morning IST..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## preeti0408

Future_ozzy said:


> Preeti I have no clue about importing application part ..phone number is listed on Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> It's too late to call now ..try tomorrow early morning IST..
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


When we logged immi account.. Upload all docs after that is there any part of import application...


----------



## VBP

rumbi said:


> Applied 12 april, got co 12 august, he requested payslips and bank statement, I uploaded 13 august and they were received 18 aug, now just waiting, we want to leave mid september, hope we get our grant soon


How many payslips and how many months bank statements? Also Wat docs had u initially provided in terms of ur salary?

Regards


----------



## Future_ozzy

Try to search information about the same in this forum.. There is one thread by someone, which gives step by step process with relevant screen shots ..I guess that user name us mainak ..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## rashe_12

preeti0408 said:


> Plz reply.....





preeti0408 said:


> Phone number plZz provide me...





preeti0408 said:


> Plzzz help me...plzzz reply..ts necessary to import application.. I have not done ...I logged my case on 15 april





preeti0408 said:


> ts necessary to import application.. I have not done ...I logged my case on 15 april


Not necessary. However, if you want to keep a track of your application progress and don't wish to follow up with your agent frequently then you can import your application.

Absolutely no harm in doing that


----------



## rumbi

VBP said:


> How many payslips and how many months bank statements? Also Wat docs had u initially provided in terms of ur salary?
> 
> Regards


We had only submitted one payslip, reference letter, contract and 2 months bank statement for the current company they wanted from the two previous companies also, so we also sbmitted contract and resignation letter.


----------



## Blue Bird

Roy001 said:


> By the grace of God and support from you all I have got the Golden mail today. It was a direct grant. It was great to have support from you all. Hope all of you get speedy grants.
> 
> Hope to see you all in the OZ land soon. I am here in Australia since last three years. If anyone migrating to Australia in near future. Please feel free to contact me. It will be a pleasure to help anyone of you out.
> 
> Regards,
> Roy


Roy Congrats
I guess first Indian candidate who get grant from the month of June candidates.


----------



## sl_lanu

Hi folks, I have been a silent user in this forum, but always kept an eye on the progress of visa grants. Today I got the email for direct grant. my details as below. Just wanted to update the forum so everyone is happy to see people getting grants. Thanks all for sharing their time line and wish everyone get their grants soon.

State : ACT
Job Cat : 263212
Visa Lodged : 17th Jun 2014
Granted : 21st August 2014 (direct grant)
Team : Adelaide Team 2


----------



## jimmyhendrix

sl_lanu said:


> Hi folks, I have been a silent user in this forum, but always kept an eye on the progress of visa grants. Today I got the email for direct grant. my details as below. Just wanted to update the forum so everyone is happy to see people getting grants. Thanks all for sharing their time line and wish everyone get their grants soon.
> 
> State : ACT
> Job Cat : 263212
> Visa Lodged : 17th Jun 2014
> Granted : 21st August 2014 (direct grant)
> Team : Adelaide Team 2


Congrats Mate!!! .. hope all of us gets our grants soon..


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

sl_lanu said:


> Hi folks, I have been a silent user in this forum, but always kept an eye on the progress of visa grants. Today I got the email for direct grant. my details as below. Just wanted to update the forum so everyone is happy to see people getting grants. Thanks all for sharing their time line and wish everyone get their grants soon.
> 
> State : ACT
> Job Cat : 263212
> Visa Lodged : 17th Jun 2014
> Granted : 21st August 2014 (direct grant)
> Team : Adelaide Team 2


Congrats mate, 

Can you also let us know which team you got grant from your nationality and whether you applied on shore of offshore?. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## soodrahul

sl_lanu said:


> Hi folks, I have been a silent user in this forum, but always kept an eye on the progress of visa grants. Today I got the email for direct grant. my details as below. Just wanted to update the forum so everyone is happy to see people getting grants. Thanks all for sharing their time line and wish everyone get their grants soon.
> 
> State : ACT
> Job Cat : 263212
> Visa Lodged : 17th Jun 2014
> Granted : 21st August 2014 (direct grant)
> Team : Adelaide Team 2


Congrats !!


----------



## VBP

sl_lanu said:


> Hi folks, I have been a silent user in this forum, but always kept an eye on the progress of visa grants. Today I got the email for direct grant. my details as below. Just wanted to update the forum so everyone is happy to see people getting grants. Thanks all for sharing their time line and wish everyone get their grants soon.
> 
> State : ACT
> Job Cat : 263212
> Visa Lodged : 17th Jun 2014
> Granted : 21st August 2014 (direct grant)
> Team : Adelaide Team 2


Congrats buddy


----------



## Hunter85

guys I am starting to be afraid, we are closing august and maybe after september (or october) they will again start saying that we dont have any more space for 190 so we are freezing them


----------



## Hunter85

tomorrow is friday, I am praying for all of us that we will get grants and enjoy our weekends with our loved ones.

It is really frustrating that April applicants are the most unfortunate ones but we are strong, we can do this !!!


----------



## sl_lanu

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Congrats mate,
> 
> Can you also let us know which team you got grant from your nationality and whether you applied on shore of offshore?.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Sri Lankan, Offshore, adelaide team 2


----------



## PARO

Hey can any one have idea dat once we are getting visa how could we add dependents if it is not previously mentioned? ??


----------



## Markl41

Hunter85 said:


> tomorrow is friday, I am praying for all of us that we will get grants and enjoy our weekends with our loved ones.
> 
> It is really frustrating that April applicants are the most unfortunate ones but we are strong, we can do this !!!


Hunter85 we all share your frustration, I don't now what we did wrong to be left behind... BUT

Our grants are coming, stay positive.....we gonna get there!


----------



## Expat2013

Hunter85,

Per your signature you shared the last doc(PCC) on 15th Aug.
I believe you must have sent that to gsm.allocated, right ??

They have SLA of responding by 7 days(Not sure if that's weekdays or working days though).
So your doc should be looked upon in next 2-3 days.
------------
Off the topic, I was wondering CO contacts a person and the requested doc needs to be sent to gsm.allocated group. Then some random CO picks it up from there.
I was wondering how does it work!

Here is my guess, there must be an internal queuing process which places the email sent to gsm.allocated to a CO from group. Emails are distributed. Everyday the COs from this group clear last X no of cases. It takes them max 7 days to get to look at email sent by applicant or less no days. Makes sense ??

Good luck.




Hunter85 said:


> guys I am starting to be afraid, we are closing august and maybe after september (or october) they will again start saying that we dont have any more space for 190 so we are freezing them


----------



## Hunter85

My agent sent a notification (without attachments, saying that the documents were uploaded to system) to gsm.allocated. 

After that I told her to send another e mail to my COs team mail box (which she did) but we got an e mail stating to send all emails to gsm.allocated.

I have really high hopes for tomorrow, lets see what will happen 



Expat2013 said:


> Hunter85,
> 
> Per your signature you shared the last doc(PCC) on 15th Aug.
> I believe you must have sent that to gsm.allocated, right ??
> 
> They have SLA of responding by 7 days(Not sure if that's weekdays or working days though).
> So your doc should be looked upon in next 2-3 days.
> ------------
> Off the topic, I was wondering CO contacts a person and the requested doc needs to be sent to gsm.allocated group. Then some random CO picks it up from there.
> I was wondering how does it work!
> 
> Here is my guess, there must be an internal queuing process which places the email sent to gsm.allocated to a CO from group. Emails are distributed. Everyday the COs from this group clear last X no of cases. It takes them max 7 days to get to look at email sent by applicant or less no days. Makes sense ??
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## Hunter85

PARO said:


> Hey can any one have idea dat once we are getting visa how could we add dependents if it is not previously mentioned? ??


Man if you havent included your dependents to your visa you are screwed 

It costs soooooooooo much to lunch partner or dependent visa (around 50k AUD). If your visa is not approved yet, I would suggest inform your CO and add them now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Expat2013

Hunter85, even I have hopes for you tomorrow or Monday.
Good luck.

Let us know the updates once you get them 



Hunter85 said:


> My agent sent a notification (without attachments, saying that the documents were uploaded to system) to gsm.allocated.
> 
> After that I told her to send another e mail to my COs team mail box (which she did) but we got an e mail stating to send all emails to gsm.allocated.
> 
> I have really high hopes for tomorrow, lets see what will happen


----------



## Hunter85

My only problem is : When i lodge my visa in April, I was thinking till beginning of July I would have my visa approved and I could fly to Melbourne in September so that I would have 2 summers in 1 year 

But now that I am thinking, even if my visa gets approved today, I can manage to leave my current job at the end of October and arrive in ozzy in November.

What bothers me the most is the job market. I believe like in any country when you get close to Christmas due to budgeting and other staff ,there wont be so many job opportunities and I might need to wait till January or February.

On the other hand autmn sux in Czech Republic and we didnt even have a proper summer this year (It is 14 degrees and raining right now).

And on top of everything I am seeing tons of new opportunities for Security Consultants on seek.com.au these days. I wonder if there will be this much openings when I arrive there.

(When I do a search for business analyst in Melbourne I generally come with 300+ positions opened but for Security it is max 40 and this also stresses me a lot. If i change my IT career path to System Analyst or Windows Admin/Architect I would be considered as inexperienced in that field.)






Markl41 said:


> Hunter85 we all share your frustration, I don't now what we did wrong to be left behind... BUT
> 
> Our grants are coming, stay positive.....we gonna get there!


----------



## Future_ozzy

Good luck hunter85 !!!

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Hunter85

thank you all of you, it is more important to have friends around and feel connected. The visa will eventually come but seeing how everybody is trying to help each other and support each other is even more important than having the grant.


----------



## Roy001

All the best to all those who are waiting for the grant today..... May u all get speedy grants.  Cheers....


----------



## Garry2684

A 17 Jun applicant got it yesterday and that has put me on my heels. I am looking forward to it. 

All possible docs frontuploaded and Fingers crossed.

Pray for me folks!!

Good Luck to All


----------



## Garry2684

Hunter85 and Expat2013,

Good Luck, Today is surely yours!!

Cheers,


----------



## Garry2684

No grants so far?? 

I want this forum bustling with grants by 8am every morning  

Off to sleep!! I wish when I wake up, I see my friends posting good news!!


----------



## sushree

Srj75 said:


> Hi Guys...I am glad to inform that at last we have received our grant on 20th Aug. We had Lodged on April 20th. CO assigned on 4th Aug. Thank you for all the support..u guys are awesome...and wish you all the best.


Hi SRJ,

Can you please let me know what all documents were required from the CO when you applied for the VISA?

Sushree


----------



## Trijunction

Hunter85 said:


> My only problem is : When i lodge my visa in April, I was thinking till beginning of July I would have my visa approved and I could fly to Melbourne in September so that I would have 2 summers in 1 year
> 
> But now that I am thinking, even if my visa gets approved today, I can manage to leave my current job at the end of October and arrive in ozzy in November.
> 
> What bothers me the most is the job market. I believe like in any country when you get close to Christmas due to budgeting and other staff ,there wont be so many job opportunities and I might need to wait till January or February.
> 
> On the other hand autmn sux in Czech Republic and we didnt even have a proper summer this year (It is 14 degrees and raining right now).
> 
> And on top of everything I am seeing tons of new opportunities for Security Consultants on seek.com.au these days. I wonder if there will be this much openings when I arrive there.
> 
> (When I do a search for business analyst in Melbourne I generally come with 300+ positions opened but for Security it is max 40 and this also stresses me a lot. If i change my IT career path to System Analyst or Windows Admin/Architect I would be considered as inexperienced in that field.)


Hi Hunter, hope you will receive yours pretty soon. (you should have by now). will pray for you!


----------



## MikkiDuda

We have also received the grant this morning. Applied in 19 May and received direct grant on 22 August.


----------



## sushree

MikkiDuda said:


> We have also received the grant this morning. Applied in 19 May and received direct grant on 22 August.


Congrats Mikki...

sushree


----------



## IndAussie

Roy001 said:


> All the best to all those who are waiting for the grant today..... May u all get speedy grants.  Cheers....


Congrats Roy001! You have one of the quickest timelines. Can you please update your details in the Visa Tracker sheet for the benefit of all.

Cheers,


----------



## IndAussie

Oh God, please add your 'G' to our rants! 

And take us from the rants club to the Grants club.


----------



## Dhana1985

MikkiDuda said:


> We have also received the grant this morning. Applied in 19 May and received direct grant on 22 August.


Congrads Mikki.

Could you please let me know which team you got the grant?


----------



## netzkeenet

IndAussie said:


> Oh God, please add your 'G' to our rants!
> 
> And take us from the rants club to the Grants club.


Hi are you still waiting for co? Lodged june 2 also but no co up to this points. Did you apply through an agent?


----------



## IndAussie

netzkeenet said:


> Hi are you still waiting for co? Lodged june 2 also but no co up to this points. Did you apply through an agent?


Yes!

Any advice?


----------



## netzkeenet

IndAussie said:


> Yes!
> 
> Any advice?


Yes you applied through an agent? I want to follow up my application because other 190 applicants wbo applied mid june already has co. I just dont know the email ad to contact them. Do you have any idea?


----------



## gkvithia

30th june applicant got grant 
check pomz site scotsaway


----------



## Yenigalla

Congratulations to all who recvd the Golden Mail!!
Hope to see DIBP issuing more grants in the coming week


----------



## MikkiDuda

Dhana1985 said:


> Congrads Mikki.
> 
> Could you please let me know which team you got the grant?


Team 14 Brisbane. CO allocated on 08 August but wife's medicals needed extra verification as she works as medical personnel. I have called this morning and have been informed by DIBP that my case has been allocated to team 14 Brisbane on 08 August and received the telephone number from team 14. Called them and found out about the medicals issue and also that the issue has been cleared already since then. The very kind lady that answered informed me that she will try to finalize the file by the end of today, and 6 minutes (yes, that is correct) later the e-mail grant came.

Quite happy, quite scarred, s**t just got very real...


----------



## Dhana1985

MikkiDuda said:


> Team 14 Brisbane. CO allocated on 08 August but wife's medicals needed extra verification as she works as medical personnel. I have called this morning and have been informed by DIBP that my case has been allocated to team 14 Brisbane on 08 August and received the telephone number from team 14. Called them and found out about the medicals issue and also that the issue has been cleared already since then. The very kind lady that answered informed me that she will try to finalize the file by the end of today, and 6 minutes (yes, that is correct) later the e-mail grant came.
> 
> Quite happy, quite scarred, s**t just got very real...


Thanks for the info dude


----------



## Vasu G

Looks like this thread was renamed !!!

Slowness has been taken out..


----------



## Hunter85

yes yes yes guys today I woke up and opened my e mail, I was so nervous, I wasnt sure if it is going to be today but it was yes it was 

I got my discount voucher from Sony finally (thanks god)

Grant?? No no no, no grants for today


----------



## Markl41

Hunter85 said:


> yes yes yes guys today I woke up and opened my e mail, I was so nervous, I wasnt sure if it is going to be today but it was yes it was
> 
> I got my discount voucher from Sony finally (thanks god)
> 
> Grant?? No no no, no grants for today


Hahahah, i needed some humor in my day - Thanks


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Hunter85 said:


> yes yes yes guys today I woke up and opened my e mail, I was so nervous, I wasnt sure if it is going to be today but it was yes it was
> 
> I got my discount voucher from Sony finally (thanks god)
> 
> Grant?? No no no, no grants for today


Haha!!! I bet you will see your (G)rant email will be in your inbox by early next week!!!


----------



## arunm86

MikkiDuda said:


> Team 14 Brisbane. CO allocated on 08 August but wife's medicals needed extra verification as she works as medical personnel. I have called this morning and have been informed by DIBP that my case has been allocated to team 14 Brisbane on 08 August and received the telephone number from team 14. Called them and found out about the medicals issue and also that the issue has been cleared already since then. The very kind lady that answered informed me that she will try to finalize the file by the end of today, and 6 minutes (yes, that is correct) later the e-mail grant came.
> 
> Quite happy, quite scarred, s**t just got very real...


Hi Mikki, 

Can you share more info on the medicals issue, I was told that I am having the same issue, my wife is a dentist. PM me mate, would be really helpful I was not given a straight forward answer when I called last week. They were asking me if my wife has done the additional test, which was actually submitted by the clinic on 1st July. Going mad mate. 

appreciate any input


----------



## Blue Bird

lovetosmack said:


> You can always add spouse/children to your 190 visa application before the decision.
> 
> Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)
> 
> 
> To know how to, please go through this:
> Can I add a family member after I have lodged my visa application?
> 
> More read: How do I include my family member in my visa application? | Australia Dream Solutions


Today My agent has sent a email to DIBP regarding addition of my family now after one month of 190 visa lodgement. They said we will follow DIBP instructions for more safer side. If they agree we will add other wise we will challenge them.


----------



## aus_goer

Hi guys

I got my grant today . I would like to thank all the members here, who have helped immensely in the case. I was a silent observer, but the information helped me file my case myself.

I applied for the 190 visa on 9th May,2014, and got a grant today that is 22nd August, 2014.

Wishing a speedy grant for all of you too.


----------



## Nishbhar

aus_goer said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got my grant today . I would like to thank all the members here, who have helped immensely in the case. I was a silent observer, but the information helped me file my case myself.
> 
> I applied for the 190 visa on 9th May,2014, and got a grant today that is 22nd August, 2014.
> 
> Wishing a speedy grant for all of you too.



Congrats! Was it a direct grant?


----------



## Garry2684

Awesome Aus_goer!!

Good Luck!!


----------



## Garry2684

Hunter85 said:


> yes yes yes guys today I woke up and opened my e mail, I was so nervous, I wasnt sure if it is going to be today but it was yes it was
> 
> I got my discount voucher from Sony finally (thanks god)
> 
> Grant?? No no no, no grants for today


You will have it any time now Hunter85,

Good Luck!!


----------



## aus_goer

Nishbhar said:


> Congrats! Was it a direct grant?


No I was assigned a CO on August 6th. He asked for additional documents regarding my employment. I also submitted my medicals on 7th August.


----------



## Blue Bird

aus_goer said:


> No I was assigned a CO on May 6th. He asked for additional documents regarding my employment. I also submitted my medicals on 7th May.


Congrats 
Please share your timelines


----------



## jimmyhendrix

aus_goer said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got my grant today . I would like to thank all the members here, who have helped immensely in the case. I was a silent observer, but the information helped me file my case myself.
> 
> I applied for the 190 visa on 9th May,2014, and got a grant today that is 22nd August, 2014.
> 
> Wishing a speedy grant for all of you too.



Congrats aus_goer!!!


----------



## Hunter85

Vasu G said:


> Looks like this thread was renamed !!!
> 
> Slowness has been taken out..


They can paste it to 189 thread, I am noticed it slowed down significantly.

But still takes less time than applicants from april which havent received grant letter :roll:


----------



## aus_goer

Blue Bird said:


> Congrats
> Please share your timelines


I have update my signature.


----------



## Future_ozzy

Nishbhar said:


> Congrats! Was it a direct grant?


It looks people whoever want grant should become silent observer, as all silent observers are getting grants 

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Future_ozzy

Nishbhar said:


> Congrats! Was it a direct grant?


It looks people whoever want grant should become silent observer, as all silent observers only getting grants 

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## shhibhi

*Hi guys,*

Hi guys,

I have applied for 190 visa on 11th June through an agent. My status shows, document received ( got a snap shot of current time status from agent, as don't have a direct I'd to check). Does that mean that Co has been appointed or not, :fingerscrossed:


Occupation: Pharmacy Technician 311215 190, SA: invitation 15th May 2014. Application Lodged : 11th June 2014. Medical: 14 June 2014. Pcc: 10th July 2014. CO: ?? Grant??


----------



## lovetosmack

PARO said:


> Hey can any one have idea dat once we are getting visa how could we add dependents if it is not previously mentioned? ??


See below quote from blue bird and navigate to that post for more information. 


Blue Bird said:


> Today My agent has sent a email to DIBP regarding addition of my family now after one month of 190 visa lodgement. They said we will follow DIBP instructions for more safer side. If they agree we will add other wise we will challenge them.


What are DIBP instructions? It's the same thing in the link is what I thought. No? 



shhibhi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have applied for 190 visa on 11th June through an agent. My status shows, document received ( got a snap shot of current time status from agent, as don't have a direct I'd to check). Does that mean that Co has been appointed or not, :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Occupation: Pharmacy Technician 311215 190, SA: invitation 15th May 2014. Application Lodged : 11th June 2014. Medical: 14 June 2014. Pcc: 10th July 2014. CO: ?? Grant??


Means nothing. Sit back, relax and wait.


----------



## Blue Bird

lovetosmack said:


> See below quote from blue bird and navigate to that post for more information.
> 
> What are DIBP instructions? It's the same thing in the link is what I thought. No?
> 
> 
> 
> Lovetosmack,
> My agent says that we are expecting respond within 7 working days. As I will get I will share.
> Most probably DIBP will allow to add my family as per my agent but one thing more that how many chances are there that DIBP or CO will ask for my spouse IELTS?


----------



## sashflashysash

Hunter85 said:


> Man if you havent included your dependents to your visa you are screwed
> 
> It costs soooooooooo much to lunch partner or dependent visa (around 50k AUD). If your visa is not approved yet, I would suggest inform your CO and add them now!!!!!!!!


So, are you saying that if you need to process your dependent VISA from AU, you need like 50 K AUD? And is that just for spouse or kids included?


----------



## TheExpatriate

sashflashysash said:


> So, are you saying that if you need to process your dependent VISA from AU, you need like 50 K AUD? And is that just for spouse or kids included?


only parents visa costs around that figure. Wife and Minor Children doesn't cost that much


----------



## sashflashysash

TheExpatriate said:


> only parents visa costs around that figure. Wife and Minor Children doesn't cost that much


Thanks for clearing the air !


----------



## TheExpatriate

sashflashysash said:


> Thanks for clearing the air !


but it's always easier, better and more straightforward to include them on your PR Application. Applying with your dependants as non-migrating, then getting your visa without them, is - IMHO - a big faux pas


----------



## sashflashysash

TheExpatriate said:


> but it's always easier, better and more straightforward to include them on your PR Application. Applying with your dependants as non-migrating, then getting your visa without them, is - IMHO - a big faux pas


I was planning to apply for my homemaker wife and minor kids. 
By "applying with your dependents as non-migrating", you mean not applying for their VISA in our PR application initially? Is that correct?

As far as parents are concerned, I will not be applying for them, now atleast.


----------



## TheExpatriate

sashflashysash said:


> I was planning to apply for my homemaker wife and minor kids.
> By "applying with your dependents as non-migrating", you mean not applying for their VISA in our PR application initially? Is that correct?
> 
> As far as parents are concerned, I will not be applying for them, now atleast.


If you were already married at the time of lodging your visa, you have one of two choices

1- Include wife AND kids in the application, pay their fees (wife is around $1800 AUD, kids are around $900 AUD per kid, this is approximate values btw so don't come after me if it ends up being 1790 or 1810). 



2- Include wife and kids as non-accompanying dependants, which is FREE of charge, wife will still have to provide meds and PCCs, kids will have to go through meds as well, but NO visas will be issued. 

Then later on down the road, when you are in Australia, you can get them the proper visas, which cost much more than what is mentioned in step 1, and take A LONG time versus virtually no time as in the first case (the whole family gets a PR with one strike) ......


----------



## sashflashysash

Thank you my friend for your kind advise!
I have definitely made up my mind for (1)



TheExpatriate said:


> If you were already married at the time of lodging your visa, you have one of two choices
> 
> 1- Include wife AND kids in the application, pay their fees (wife is around $1800 AUD, kids are around $900 AUD per kid, this is approximate values btw so don't come after me if it ends up being 1790 or 1810).
> 
> 
> 
> 2- Include wife and kids as non-accompanying dependants, which is FREE of charge, wife will still have to provide meds and PCCs, kids will have to go through meds as well, but NO visas will be issued.
> 
> Then later on down the road, when you are in Australia, you can get them the proper visas, which cost much more than what is mentioned in step 1, and take A LONG time versus virtually no time as in the first case (the whole family gets a PR with one strike) ......


----------



## shhibhi

How would I know if the Co is allocated or not. As my agent only sends me the snapshots. It's not mentioned anything on that.


----------



## Garry2684

Hey Shihibhi,

If you uploaded all docs in advance, you may not know if a CO is assigned and get a direct grant.

If not, you will be contacted by CO (your agent/ you) for the pending docs and u will get to know you are assigned a CO.

When did you lodge?? Please update.

Thanks,


----------



## shhibhi

*Thanks Garry*



Garry2684 said:


> Hey Shihibhi,
> 
> If you uploaded all docs in advance, you may not know if a CO is assigned and get a direct grant.
> 
> If not, you will be contacted by CO (your agent/ you) for the pending docs and u will get to know you are assigned a CO.
> 
> When did you lodge?? Please update.
> 
> Thanks,


Thanks Garry,

I have applied on 11th June 2014. And I read that people have started getting visa from June. So bit nervous.

Occupation: Pharmacy Technician 311215 190, SA: invitation 15th May 2014. Application Lodged : 11th June 2014. Medical: 14 June 2014. Pcc: 10th July 2014. CO: ?? Grant??


----------



## Garry2684

Dont worry, Indians are getting it slightly at a lower pace in comparison with other nationalities (my personal opinion, not to be taken for a debate please  ).

Some of my friends got it in 12-13 weeks, so look at a similar time frame!! Good Luck


----------



## shhibhi

Garry2684 said:


> Dont worry, Indians are getting it slightly at a lower pace in comparison with other nationalities (my personal opinion, not to be taken for a debate please  ).
> 
> Some of my friends got it in 12-13 weeks, so look at a similar time frame!! Good Luck


Thank you Garry, for the information..now I can relax a bit.


----------



## besthar

shhibhi said:


> Thanks Garry,
> 
> I have applied on 11th June 2014. And I read that people have started getting visa from June. So bit nervous.
> 
> Occupation: Pharmacy Technician 311215 190, SA: invitation 15th May 2014. Application Lodged : 11th June 2014. Medical: 14 June 2014. Pcc: 10th July 2014. CO: ?? Grant??


Ideally you should have your grant in the next week or two.

Good Luck...


----------



## shhibhi

besthar said:


> Ideally you should have your grant in the next week or two.
> 
> Good Luck...


Thanks :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blue Bird

sashflashysash said:


> Thank you my friend for your kind advise!
> I have definitely made up my mind for (1)


Hi sashflashysash,
I am on the same boat. I have lodge my 190 visa application myself on 16th July and later when I went for PCC and Medicals my family has to be appeared while they are not migrating with me.
Then I decided that there is no difference except fee.
I asked my agent that now after 1 month of visa lodgment can I add my family he said we can but he has send an email to DIBP for advise. if DIBP agrees then I will immediately pay fee and add them. 
There is just one complication for me at the moment which is IELTs of my spouse on urgent bases.

I advise u that add your family now because later on there are hell of complication including fee which will also double.

Expatriate is absolutely right saying


----------



## Future_ozzy

For your wife's IELTS you should arrange for the same now otherwise the CO when required will ask the same to be submitted and will give you enough time to submit the same.

However if your wife has completed her education with English as the medium of her studies,you can get letter from her college confirming the same.

All the best Mate.


----------



## lovetosmack

Blue Bird said:


> Lovetosmack,
> My agent says that we are expecting respond within 7 working days. As I will get I will share.
> Most probably DIBP will allow to add my family as per my agent but one thing more that how many chances are there that DIBP or CO will ask for my spouse IELTS?


When you say DIBP, I am guessing its your CO they are talking to & not email-ing [email protected]

Functional English for spouse is not something that can be bargained. Its a "MUST".


----------



## anandc

lovetosmack said:


> When you say DIBP, I am guessing its your CO they are talking to & not email-ing [email protected]
> 
> Functional English for spouse is not something that can be bargained. Its a "MUST".


Functional english is not a must, one can pay second installment of spouse English language fees which is around 4990$(albeit an expensive option), if the spouse cannot clear IELTS or doesn’t have English educational background. CO will ask for this when all other docs are verified, and he/she has only got to approve the grant for your family. Unless of course you are claiming points for your wife's background (5 points).

For this, in form 80 of spouse one has to mention no for English language ability options.


----------



## ausplanery

Hi companions,

I would like to have a piece of document checklist for 190 visa submission. I do not want to receive messages regarding "documents further needed" after couples of weeks from DIBP.

Kindly share.... it's pretty good if any official sites URL are provided specifically. 

Thanks


----------



## Future_ozzy

ausplanery said:


> Hi companions,
> 
> I would like to have a piece of document checklist for 190 visa submission. I do not want to receive messages regarding "documents further needed" after couples of weeks from DIBP.
> 
> Kindly share.... it's pretty good if any official sites URL are provided specifically.
> 
> Thanks


Here is the link

http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/checklists/190.aspx

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## ausplanery

Future_ozzy said:


> Here is the link
> 
> Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) document checklist
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Thanks Future_ozzy


----------



## sashflashysash

Future_ozzy said:


> For your wife's IELTS you should arrange for the same now otherwise the CO when required will ask the same to be submitted and will give you enough time to submit the same.
> 
> However if your wife has completed her education with English as the medium of her studies,you can get letter from her college confirming the same.
> 
> All the best Mate.


So, if she can get a letter from her college confirming the same, she doesnt have to appear for IELTS? Is that correct?


----------



## Future_ozzy

If she has completed her graduation or post graduation through English medium and the college/university can confirm the same on a letter than it will serve the purpose ..

Also refer to a thread on this forum with subject " functional English for spouse " you will get more insights on this ..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## sashflashysash

sashflashysash said:


> So, if she can get a letter from her college confirming the same, she doesnt have to appear for IELTS? Is that correct?


Okay just read this--

How can I prove I have functional English?

To prove that you have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:

an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing). Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing 
a positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia that you have functional English
completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English
completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English
completed at least one year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma in an institution in Australia and all instructions were in English
completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English
the functional level of the Australian Assessment of Communicative English Skills (ACCESS) test certified by the relevant testing body. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing. 

Points test
Evidence to support your claims made against each relevant criterion on the Points Test should be scanned, certified where required and uploaded with your online application


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

sashflashysash said:


> So, if she can get a letter from her college confirming the same, she doesnt have to appear for IELTS? Is that correct?


well the criteria is 2 years university level education when medium of instruction was in english. i just dispatched the certificate for my wife to dibp. they asked for it.


----------



## Yenigalla

All the best to all who are awaiting news from DIBP


----------



## Roy001

Best of luck to all who are waiting for the golden email today.!!!!!


----------



## lakshay.vikas

Yenigalla said:


> All the best to all who are awaiting news from DIBP


Best of luck to you and all march / april candidates waiting since long....


----------



## gkvithia

its you week people....have faith shower of grants....goodluck all !


----------



## shisman

Dear All,

Just got my golden mail and I am too excited as I type this. Need to enter Aus before 8 June 2015. Thank you to all of you for your guidance. The CO asked for some docs on 20th August which were all frontloaded and my agent uploaded those again and today, the GRANT

Regards 

Shisman


----------



## Yenigalla

shisman said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just got my golden mail and I am too excited as I type this. Need to enter Aus before 8 June 2015. Thank you to all of you for your guidance. The CO asked for some docs on 20th August which were all frontloaded and my agent uploaded those again and today, the GRANT
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shisman


Congratulations shisman..


----------



## msdaus

shisman said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just got my golden mail and I am too excited as I type this. Need to enter Aus before 8 June 2015. Thank you to all of you for your guidance. The CO asked for some docs on 20th August which were all frontloaded and my agent uploaded those again and today, the GRANT
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shisman


Hi, Shisman Congratulations.


----------



## shhibhi

*Congratulations !*



shisman said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just got my golden mail and I am too excited as I type this. Need to enter Aus before 8 June 2015. Thank you to all of you for your guidance. The CO asked for some docs on 20th August which were all frontloaded and my agent uploaded those again and today, the GRANT
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shisman


Congratulations Shisman! !

What was your occupation and which part of Australia you applied for?


Occupation: Pharmacy Technician 311215 190, SA: invitation 15th May 2014. Application Lodged : 11th June 2014. Medical: 14 June 2014. Pcc: 10th July 2014. CO: ?? Grant??


----------



## Blue Bird

sashflashysash said:


> Okay just read this--
> 
> How can I prove I have functional English?
> 
> To prove that you have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:
> 
> an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing). Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing
> a positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia that you have functional English
> completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English
> completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English
> completed at least one year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma in an institution in Australia and all instructions were in English
> completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English
> the functional level of the Australian Assessment of Communicative English Skills (ACCESS) test certified by the relevant testing body. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
> 
> Points test
> Evidence to support your claims made against each relevant criterion on the Points Test should be scanned, certified where required and uploaded with your online application


Friends,
My wife has Masters Degree addition to that she has professional degree of Bachelor's in Education but Unfortunately her all secondary education till Masters and professional degree is through private Academy means without any recognized institution. Although all degrees are recognized with Chartered University.
In this scenario what can be done if we want to claim Functional English exemption


----------



## Lkpuri

Conrats Shisman !!! and to all who would have got their "Golden Mail" today ....please don't forget to update Google sheet.


----------



## Hunter85

april guys any grant or CO contact?


----------



## Yenigalla

Hunter85 said:


> april guys any grant or CO contact?


Nothing yet hunter. This wait is getting scary now


----------



## gsingh

Hi friends,

My university mark sheets are already in English/Punjabi. I requested for transcripts from my university. They gave back me attested copies of my mark sheets with a stamp saying "Attested by ..... university" with a cover letter to DIBP. They charged 3k for the same. They say that is the procedure they follow for all transcript requests. 

*Should I upload these or already uploaded notary attested mark sheets are enough*?


----------



## Markl41

Hunter85 said:


> april guys any grant or CO contact?


Absolutely nothing....


----------



## besthar

*Super Quick Timeline ...*

Looks like am the first Indian to get the Grant in 6 weeks ... My Immi status is Finalized and it says ... View Grant Letter ...  

My Sincere Thanks to All you Wonderful people out there ... Its been a tough but enjoyable Journey...

Still cant believe my timeline....


----------



## gsingh

gsingh said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> My university mark sheets are already in English/Punjabi. I requested for transcripts from my university. They gave back me attested copies of my mark sheets with a stamp saying "Attested by ..... university" with a cover letter to DIBP. They charged 3k for the same. They say that is the procedure they follow for all transcript requests.
> 
> *Should I upload these or already uploaded notary attested mark sheets are enough*?


Any thought friends??


----------



## gsingh

besthar said:


> Looks like am the first Indian to get the Grant in 6 weeks ... My Immi status is Finalized and it says ... View Grant Letter ...
> 
> My Sincere Thanks to All you Wonderful people out there ... Its been a tough but enjoyable Journey...
> 
> Still cant believe my timeline....


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## jimmyhendrix

besthar said:


> Looks like am the first Indian to get the Grant in 6 weeks ... My Immi status is Finalized and it says ... View Grant Letter ...
> 
> My Sincere Thanks to All you Wonderful people out there ... Its been a tough but enjoyable Journey...
> 
> Still cant believe my timeline....


That's incredulous!!! (+vely ) and incredibly fast for any country. Congratulations!!!


----------



## jimmyhendrix

gsingh said:


> Any thought friends??


Not required in my opinion. But I will let the experts say on this.


----------



## Wockhardt

besthar said:


> Looks like am the first Indian to get the Grant in 6 weeks ... My Immi status is Finalized and it says ... View Grant Letter ...
> 
> My Sincere Thanks to All you Wonderful people out there ... Its been a tough but enjoyable Journey...
> 
> Still cant believe my timeline....


Congrats besthar!


----------



## shhibhi

*Congratulations !*



besthar said:


> Looks like am the first Indian to get the Grant in 6 weeks ... My Immi status is Finalized and it says ... View Grant Letter ...
> 
> My Sincere Thanks to All you Wonderful people out there ... Its been a tough but enjoyable Journey...
> 
> Still cant believe my timeline....


congratulations Besthar, that's very quick , lucky u.. 

what was your occupation ? I have applied for SA too. Keep updating when you leave the country..


----------



## rumbi

why are they leaving us April guys,its so frustrating


----------



## Blue Bird

besthar said:


> Looks like am the first Indian to get the Grant in 6 weeks ... My Immi status is Finalized and it says ... View Grant Letter ...
> 
> My Sincere Thanks to All you Wonderful people out there ... Its been a tough but enjoyable Journey...
> 
> Still cant believe my timeline....


Congratulations:cheer2:
*Visa Lodged : 14 July 2014*
*Grant : 25th August *

*Garry and Deep:*
It means DIBP has started grants for July Candidates.


----------



## besthar

shhibhi said:


> congratulations Besthar, that's very quick , lucky u..
> 
> what was your occupation ? I have applied for SA too. Keep updating when you leave the country..


ICT BDM 225212 ... Well indeed and am shocked too... 

I gotto check my AMEX card statement ... I just hope i havent paid them twice .......:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## Blue Bird

besthar said:


> ICT BDM 225212 ... Well indeed and am shocked too...
> 
> I gotto check my AMEX card statement ... I just hope i havent paid them twice .......:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:


Besthar,
Please upload your status on Visa Tracking Sheet as well.


----------



## besthar

Blue Bird said:


> Besthar,
> Please upload your status on Visa Tracking Sheet as well.


done sir ...


----------



## rumbi

I think Adelaide team 23 is on leave,I'm tired of waiting


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Blue Bird said:


> Congratulations:cheer2:
> Visa Lodged : 14 July 2014
> Grant : 25th August
> 
> Garry and Deep:
> It means DIBP has started grants for July Candidates.


Yes BLUEBIRD, 

This is absolutely amazing..


----------



## Hunter85

rumbi said:


> I think Adelaide team 23 is on leave,I'm tired of waiting


I am on the same team, we april applicants are one of the most unlucky ones


----------



## besthar

*Thank You ...*

Thanks All ... I am sure each and every one of you would have your Grants soon... 

April/May/June Applicants - You will have your's shortly... Its just a matter of time.

July Applicants - Gear up ...


----------



## Blue Bird

besthar said:


> Thanks All ... I am sure each and every one of you would have your Grants soon...
> 
> April/May/June Applicants - You will have your's shortly... Its just a matter of time.
> 
> July Applicants - Gear up ...


Besthar you are right and another thing which I believe that we cannot cross our destiny
The candidates of April and May will be blessed sooner:tea:


----------



## gkvithia

Im glad they have moved to JULY applicants, but why cant they clear April, May, June ? to those who got grant today super excited for you, for those waiting hang in there.

For march april guys pls call DIPB and enquire. you dont want to run into october and start getting delay mails.

i am seriously not seeing the logic behind this.


----------



## Dhana1985

shisman said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just got my golden mail and I am too excited as I type this. Need to enter Aus before 8 June 2015. Thank you to all of you for your guidance. The CO asked for some docs on 20th August which were all frontloaded and my agent uploaded those again and today, the GRANT
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shisman


Good Luck... Which team is it?


----------



## Lkpuri

Hi Folks !!!

Today I got my GRANT, I am still in state of shock and euphoria seems to be nostalgic for me, yet to inform my kids and wife but could not resist to post, as we all have a strong bond of common cause. Each individual is contributing immensely to soothe the nerves and anxiety during our patience to wait and just wait.

Regards

Lkpuri


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Lkpuri said:


> Hi Folks !!!
> 
> Today I got my GRANT, I am still in state of shock and euphoria seems to be nostalgic for me, yet to inform my kids and wife but could not resist to post, as we all have a strong bond of common cause. Each individual is contributing immensely to soothe the nerves and anxiety during our patience to wait and just wait.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Lkpuri


Congrats mate


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Lkpuri said:


> Hi Folks !!!
> 
> Today I got my GRANT, I am still in state of shock and euphoria seems to be nostalgic for me, yet to inform my kids and wife but could not resist to post, as we all have a strong bond of common cause. Each individual is contributing immensely to soothe the nerves and anxiety during our patience to wait and just wait.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Lkpuri


Congratulations!!!


----------



## jimmyhendrix

I think SA has given an ultimatum to DIBP ... their guys are getting grants super fast.... Common VIC... do something about it...


----------



## soodrahul

Lkpuri said:


> Hi Folks !!!
> 
> Today I got my GRANT, I am still in state of shock and euphoria seems to be nostalgic for me, yet to inform my kids and wife but could not resist to post, as we all have a strong bond of common cause. Each individual is contributing immensely to soothe the nerves and anxiety during our patience to wait and just wait.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Lkpuri


Congrats buddy !!


----------



## lakshay.vikas

besthar said:


> Thanks All ... I am sure each and every one of you would have your Grants soon...
> 
> April/May/June Applicants - You will have your's shortly... Its just a matter of time.
> 
> July Applicants - Gear up ...


Congrats besthar.... Terrific timelines....Happy for u mate...
How many applicants in your application?


----------



## Nishbhar

Lkpuri said:


> Hi Folks !!!
> 
> Today I got my GRANT, I am still in state of shock and euphoria seems to be nostalgic for me, yet to inform my kids and wife but could not resist to post, as we all have a strong bond of common cause. Each individual is contributing immensely to soothe the nerves and anxiety during our patience to wait and just wait.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Lkpuri


Congrats! Which occupation and what subclass?


----------



## jimmyhendrix

gkvithia said:


> Im glad they have moved to JULY applicants, but why cant they clear April, May, June ? to those who got grant today super excited for you, for those waiting hang in there.
> 
> For march april guys pls call DIPB and enquire. you dont want to run into october and start getting delay mails.
> 
> i am seriously not seeing the logic behind this.


I think their is something wrong with their queing system. Did it turn from FIFO to LIFO??? April team has to become Team A now and talk to DIBP. These things send shivers down my spine...


----------



## Ritzagni

Lkpuri said:


> Hi Folks !!!
> 
> Today I got my GRANT, I am still in state of shock and euphoria seems to be nostalgic for me, yet to inform my kids and wife but could not resist to post, as we all have a strong bond of common cause. Each individual is contributing immensely to soothe the nerves and anxiety during our patience to wait and just wait.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Lkpuri


Congratulations buddy, this is amazing, Meds on 20th August, Grant on 25th, OMG, I am still trying to grasp. :bounce:

Great for all of us who've lodged in July


----------



## fhameed21

Ritzagni said:


> Congratulations buddy, this is amazing, Meds on 20th August, Grant on 25th, OMG, I am still trying to grasp. :bounce:
> 
> Great for all of us who've lodged in July


That's great news. Congrats. You deserve it.

By the way can you tell how much time has the immigration given you before you make your first visit ??. Is it like you have to make your first visit within 12 months ?? And does your 2 year commitment start from now or from the day you make your first visit ?

Congrats again


----------



## Dhana1985

Lkpuri said:


> Hi Folks !!!
> 
> Today I got my GRANT, I am still in state of shock and euphoria seems to be nostalgic for me, yet to inform my kids and wife but could not resist to post, as we all have a strong bond of common cause. Each individual is contributing immensely to soothe the nerves and anxiety during our patience to wait and just wait.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Lkpuri


congradz mate, which team is it?


----------



## shhibhi

*Congratulations !*



Lkpuri said:


> Hi Folks !!!
> 
> Today I got my GRANT, I am still in state of shock and euphoria seems to be nostalgic for me, yet to inform my kids and wife but could not resist to post, as we all have a strong bond of common cause. Each individual is contributing immensely to soothe the nerves and anxiety during our patience to wait and just wait.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Lkpuri


Congratulations !!


----------



## Blue Bird

Lkpuri said:


> Hi Folks !!!
> 
> Today I got my GRANT, I am still in state of shock and euphoria seems to be nostalgic for me, yet to inform my kids and wife but could not resist to post, as we all have a strong bond of common cause. Each individual is contributing immensely to soothe the nerves and anxiety during our patience to wait and just wait.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Lkpuri


Lkpuri,
Congrats

Deep & Garry,
Another from July:fingerscrossed:


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Blue Bird said:


> Lkpuri,
> Congrats
> 
> Deep & Garry,
> Another from July:fingerscrossed:


I hope me and or Gary are next.... 

You seem to be pestering us.... ;-) 

Best of luck to you and all expat forum family members. 

Regards,

Deep


----------



## Blue Bird

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> I hope me and or Gary are next....
> 
> You seem to be pestering us.... ;-)
> 
> Best of luck to you and all expat forum family members.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Deep I couldn't find your name in the visa track list. What is your visa lodgement date?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Blue Bird said:


> Deep I couldn't find your name in the visa track list. What is your visa lodgement date?


It's 18th July... My be someone doesn't like me on that sheet... Have updated details thrice.. But those either get deleted or wrong data is overwritten on it :-(


----------



## Blue Bird

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> It's 18th July... My be someone doesn't like me on that sheet... Have updated details thrice.. But those either get deleted or wrong data is overwritten on it :-(


Deep Don't mind and add you name once again


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Blue Bird said:


> Deep Don't mind and add you name once again


Sure, As soon as I get hold of a computer... Usibg my cell phone to access the site.


----------



## lovetosmack

anandc said:


> Functional english is not a must, one can pay second installment of spouse English language fees which is around 4990$(albeit an expensive option), if the spouse cannot clear IELTS or doesn’t have English educational background. CO will ask for this when all other docs are verified, and he/she has only got to approve the grant for your family. Unless of course you are claiming points for your wife's background (5 points).
> 
> For this, in form 80 of spouse one has to mention no for English language ability options.


What I meant was that one needs to have Functional English to migrate to Aus. It can be obtained by various ways, one being what you mentioned. The money is actually advance fees you pay to DIBP, to attend the English Classes to attain the functional english requirement once you reach there. Lot of people skip classes once they reach there. It's like paying for something you'll never have. Again is a personal choice.


----------



## Ritzagni

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> It's 18th July... My be someone doesn't like me on that sheet... Have updated details thrice.. But those either get deleted or wrong data is overwritten on it :-(


Hey Deep, Please create signature timelines, only you can edit it,


----------



## Expat2013

anandc, do you have any facts for your following statement

*CO will ask for this(Functional English Proof) when all other docs are verified, and he/she has only got to approve the grant for your family.*

Thanks.



anandc said:


> Functional english is not a must, one can pay second installment of spouse English language fees which is around 4990$(albeit an expensive option), if the spouse cannot clear IELTS or doesn’t have English educational background. CO will ask for this when all other docs are verified, and he/she has only got to approve the grant for your family. Unless of course you are claiming points for your wife's background (5 points).
> 
> For this, in form 80 of spouse one has to mention no for English language ability options.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Blue Bird said:


> Friends,
> My wife has Masters Degree addition to that she has professional degree of Bachelor's in Education but Unfortunately her all secondary education till Masters and professional degree is through private Academy means without any recognized institution. Although all degrees are recognized with Chartered University.
> In this scenario what can be done if we want to claim Functional English exemption


can you get any letter saying the education was in English from any of the institutions?


----------



## padmakarrao

Congrats to all who got their grants.


----------



## shisman

Dhana1985 said:


> Good Luck... Which team is it?[/QUOTE
> 
> Team 4 Adelaide


----------



## Expat2013

shisman, Congrats!!

According to your signature, you got CO on 20th Aug and grant on 25th.

Did CO ask you for any docs ?? What were these docs ?? Thanks.




shisman said:


> Dhana1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck... Which team is it?[/QUOTE
> 
> Team 4 Adelaide
Click to expand...


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Ritzagni said:


> Hey Deep, Please create signature timelines, only you can edit it,


Thanks, Ritzagni. 

Unfortunately I have been traveling since last 14 days and that will be there for next 3 days. 

As soon as I touch my base station, shall do that... Its a Lil cumbersome to update it on phone...


----------



## anandc

Expat2013 said:


> anandc, do you have any facts for your following statement
> 
> *CO will ask for this(Functional English Proof) when all other docs are verified, and he/she has only got to approve the grant for your family.*
> 
> Thanks.


Yes,this happened to few of my friends who opted for this option. 
I confirmed that with the agent as well.

Plus it doesn't feel right to wriggle 4k+$ from someone for not granting a visa , else they would have asked it with the visa application, and currently I don't see any options for the same


----------



## Blue Bird

TheExpatriate said:


> can you get any letter saying the education was in English from any of the institutions?


I have asked my agent today and he said the academy letters are not worthy to prove and suggest only Ielts test. He said we will not take any risk which will directly effect on visa decision.

Furthermore, her all subjects are not in English some of them are English and some of them are in local Urdu language. Then?


----------



## shisman

Expat2013 said:


> shisman, Congrats!!
> 
> According to your signature, you got CO on 20th Aug and grant on 25th.
> 
> Did CO ask you for any docs ?? What were these docs ?? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Though everything was front loaded, he asked for Indian PCC, Birth Certificate for all members of the family. My agent replied that everything was there and PCC still valid and were waiting for a response form CO.


----------



## Lkpuri

I have to travel before 16th June 2015 as a pre-condition and Visa condition says - "NIL"....but I guess I have a moral responsibility to stay in SA for at least two years.

My ANZSCO code is 139914 with an experience of more than 18 years but I have submitted my documentation up to last 13 years of experience.

My eVisa have three dependents but shared skills of my spouse in Visa application without claiming any points.

I hope I have answered most of the queries. Thanks once again for your wishes 

Regards

Lkpuri


----------



## kalim kashif

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> well the criteria is 2 years university level education when medium of instruction was in english. i just dispatched the certificate for my wife to dibp. they asked for it.


Hi Sarfaraz, any updates regarding your case. I have applied on 14th april, 2014, team 7, still waiting for the outcome for visa 190.


----------



## anandc

lovetosmack said:


> What I meant was that one needs to have Functional English to migrate to Aus. It can be obtained by various ways, one being what you mentioned. The money is actually advance fees you pay to DIBP, to attend the English Classes to attain the functional english requirement once you reach there. Lot of people skip classes once they reach there. It's like paying for something you'll never have. Again is a personal choice.


that's what i meant...,& this information is clearly mentioned in the immi portal, hopefully this answers all queries regarding functional english for everyone


----------



## lovetosmack

Blue Bird said:


> I have asked my agent today and he said the academy letters are not worthy to prove and suggest only Ielts test. He said we will not take any risk which will directly effect on visa decision.
> 
> Furthermore, her all subjects are not in English some of them are English and some of them are in local Urdu language. Then?


Is the institution medium of instruction English? Is your agent Mara registered?


----------



## preeti0408

kalim kashif said:


> Hi Sarfaraz, any updates regarding your case. I have applied on 14th april, 2014, team 7, still waiting for the outcome for visa 190.


Me also applied on 14 April..still waiting for visa....I think they had hold mid of April....people....


----------



## malik dubai

.

subclass 190 vet applied july 2013, +ve result oct 2013 ACt ss approval feb 2014 visa applied feb 2014 co - march 2014, medical pcc april 2014 , delay email apr 2014, visa granted july 2014


----------



## Hunter85

Blue Bird said:


> I have asked my agent today and he said the academy letters are not worthy to prove and suggest only Ielts test. He said we will not take any risk which will directly effect on visa decision.
> 
> Furthermore, her all subjects are not in English some of them are English and some of them are in local Urdu language. Then?


your agent is right, she should take IELTS or you can pay some amount of extra money and she can be included in visa without english language proof but than she needs to attend mandatory english classes after your arrival


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

kalim kashif said:


> Hi Sarfaraz, any updates regarding your case. I have applied on 14th april, 2014, team 7, still waiting for the outcome for visa 190.


well they asked me to provide a letter from my wife university stating that medium of instruction was in english and her bachelors degree and transcript. i dispatched these document on 21 aug after working hours. i will give them a few days and then send them a mail to ask what is the status of the application. interesting thing is this information was asked by team 2 where as my CO was from team 7.
what about you?


----------



## babajani

Hey guys

My wife has done her Masters in English Literature from Punjab University. I am wondering if I need to provide a certificate mentioning her medium of instruction as English. Plz Advise


----------



## gary31

Congrats to everyone who got the grant

AND all the best to others


----------



## besthar

*Immi Contact Email Id*

Hi Guys, 

Can someone help me with the Immi E-Mail id , that I can contact to check on the Grant Letter. 

Thanks.


----------



## Yenigalla

Any April applicants got in touch with DIBP this week?Pls keep us all updated.


----------



## Addy11

All,

I got this status mentioned against my health check. Can someone please help me with what that means:

Meeting the health requirement
Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Addy11 said:


> All,
> 
> I got this status mentioned against my health check. Can someone please help me with what that means:
> 
> Meeting the health requirement
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


Means medicals have been uploaded by clinic and they are updated in DIBP systems.


----------



## pkp30

Hi All,
Yesterday morning when I accessed my application there was some temporary technical issues in the website.
Later when it was ok, Under my name it displayed We are processing your application please wait for the department people to contact you. I am not sure whether i saw this before.
I have completed medicals 3 weeks ago and it was submitted. Also 2 days back, under medical section it was mentioned - No health check required based on the information submitted to DIBP. Yesterday - Your health requirement is finalised you dont need any additional check ups. Today - It showed different msg for a while and again back to yesterday's message.

Is this all part of their scheduled maintenance/website upgrade or case officer updating? Fingers crossed !!!!

SA SS approval & Evisa: 8th July. Medical & all docs: 30th July


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

pkp30 said:


> Hi All,
> Yesterday morning when I accessed my application there was some temporary technical issues in the website.
> Later when it was ok, Under my name it displayed We are processing your application please wait for the department people to contact you. I am not sure whether i saw this before.
> I have completed medicals 3 weeks ago and it was submitted. Also 2 days back, under medical section it was mentioned - No health check required based on the information submitted to DIBP. Yesterday - Your health requirement is finalised you dont need any additional check ups. Today - It showed different msg for a while and again back to yesterday's message.
> 
> Is this all part of their scheduled maintenance/website upgrade or case officer updating? Fingers crossed !!!!
> 
> SA SS approval & Evisa: 8th July. Medical & all docs: 30th July


No signs of case officer post updates to website just the message has been changed. 

It just means.. DIBP has received the medicals done by you. 


Regards, 

Deep


----------



## bigdaddy

pkp30 said:


> Hi All,
> Yesterday morning when I accessed my application there was some temporary technical issues in the website.
> Later when it was ok, Under my name it displayed We are processing your application please wait for the department people to contact you. I am not sure whether i saw this before.
> I have completed medicals 3 weeks ago and it was submitted. Also 2 days back, under medical section it was mentioned - No health check required based on the information submitted to DIBP. Yesterday - Your health requirement is finalised you dont need any additional check ups. Today - It showed different msg for a while and again back to yesterday's message.
> 
> Is this all part of their scheduled maintenance/website upgrade or case officer updating? Fingers crossed !!!!
> 
> SA SS approval & Evisa: 8th July. Medical & all docs: 30th July


Its all cosmetic change as part of the maintainance...... this was my post earlier in the thread....


Changes to the statements related to health examination. Its a mere statement re-write to reduced contacts to health strategies team. 

Old Version
++++++++++++
The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.

New Version
+++++++++++++
This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates.
Note: Updates to health information will not occur until a case officer investigates the person's case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


Old Version
++++++++++++
No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship

New Version
+++++++++++++
Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


----------



## Ritzagni

babajani said:


> Hey guys
> 
> My wife has done her Masters in English Literature from Punjab University. I am wondering if I need to provide a certificate mentioning her medium of instruction as English. Plz Advise


YES, its all paper work, you need to provide DIBP with all papers they require


----------



## jimmyhendrix

babajani said:


> Hey guys
> 
> My wife has done her Masters in English Literature from Punjab University. I am wondering if I need to provide a certificate mentioning her medium of instruction as English. Plz Advise


Well I Am in the same boat. My agent said he will try to manage without the certificate. But, I wasn't sure how the CO will discern the degree certificate and thought it would be safer bet to have it in hand than run around later. So, I got it done.


----------



## besthar

besthar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can someone help me with the Immi E-Mail id , that I can contact to check on the Grant Letter.
> 
> Thanks.


Anybody ? I need their email id ...


----------



## Addy11

Thnx, is it any indication whether the meds are sufficient or not? or just that they are uploaded?

Also, for my wife it still shows "schedule medical" does that mean it is not uploaded for her?



DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Means medicals have been uploaded by clinic and they are updated in DIBP systems.


----------



## Hunter85

besthar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can someone help me with the Immi E-Mail id , that I can contact to check on the Grant Letter.
> 
> Thanks.


here you go

[email protected]


----------



## Ritzagni

Hi all,

I and my wife do not have our birth certificates, therefore we have uploaded the secondary school certificate instead, anybody else who has faced the same situation? Although on our passport, aadhar card and other educational documents, DOB is clearly mentioned. should we worry

And anybody who has done the same and got the grant?

Many Thanks,
Ritz


----------



## Hunter85

Yenigalla said:


> Any April applicants got in touch with DIBP this week?Pls keep us all updated.


Still no update, my agent uploaded all necessary documents on 15th of August (Friday night), I was expecting my grant within 1 or 2 days but it seems like nothing is happening


----------



## besthar

Hunter85 said:


> here you go
> 
> [email protected]


Thanks Mate ...


----------



## padmakarrao

babajani said:


> Hey guys
> 
> My wife has done her Masters in English Literature from Punjab University. I am wondering if I need to provide a certificate mentioning her medium of instruction as English. Plz Advise


If they ask for an English Certificate from college, it wold be really funny, as in which other language can English Literature be taught.


----------



## Nishbhar

padmakarrao said:


> If they ask for an English Certificate from college, it wold be really funny, as in which other language can English Literature be taught.


Providing a Certificate is a must, they will not accept transcripts and marks sheets as proof of functional English.


----------



## rumbi

have been dealing with co from Adelaide team 23,BT yesterday got an email from Adelaide team 6 requesting further payslips from 2007 to 2014 and bank statement,18 august we had uploaded 4 months salary bk a statement and two payslips,seems its not enuf


----------



## Hunter85

rumbi said:


> have been dealing with co from Adelaide team 23,BT yesterday got an email from Adelaide team 6 requesting further payslips from 2007 to 2014 and bank statement,18 august we had uploaded 4 months salary bk a statement and two payslips,seems its not enuf


What happened man? Adelaide team 23 asked for payslips and than team 6 asked for even more payslips? or both teams asked for different documents?


----------



## Yenigalla

rumbi said:


> have been dealing with co from Adelaide team 23,BT yesterday got an email from Adelaide team 6 requesting further payslips from 2007 to 2014 and bank statement,18 august we had uploaded 4 months salary bk a statement and two payslips,seems its not enuf


Hi Rumbi
If you are claiming points for experience from 2007 onwards-suggest you upload payslips supporting the same-atleast one per year. Have you uploaded only 2 payslips and 4 months statement in all or were these additionally uploaded after the co requested?i.e for a period of 7yrs? from 2007-2014? Have you uploaded tax returns for all years?

Pls update your signature for the benefit of all members


----------



## rumbi

OK,we applied 12 April,uploaded everything,got co from Adelaide team 23 on 12 August ,he requested payslips and bank st for WK experience,we gave him contracts and bank statements,payslips for three companies we worked for,then ystdy a different co from team 6 requested more payslips and bank statement from the current company specifying period from 2007 to 2014 ,I'm uploading them now.


----------



## Hunter85

rumbi said:


> OK,we applied 12 April,uploaded everything,got co from Adelaide team 23 on 12 August ,he requested payslips and bank st for WK experience,we gave him contracts and bank statements,payslips for three companies we worked for,then ystdy a different co from team 6 requested more payslips and bank statement from the current company specifying period from 2007 to 2014 ,I'm uploading them now.


When did you upload your payslips (first badge), I am trying to understand in how many days they responded to you inquiring further documents.

I have submitted my PCC on 15th of August and still no grant or anything from CO


----------



## Blue Bird

Lkpuri said:


> I have to travel before 16th June 2015 as a pre-condition and Visa condition says - "NIL"....but I guess I have a moral responsibility to stay in SA for at least two years.
> 
> My ANZSCO code is 139914 with an experience of more than 18 years but I have submitted my documentation up to last 13 years of experience.
> 
> My eVisa have three dependents but shared skills of my spouse in Visa application without claiming any points.
> 
> I hope I have answered most of the queries. Thanks once again for your wishes
> 
> Regards
> 
> Lkpuri


Lkpuri,
Did you attached IELTS of your wife in the application?


----------



## rumbi

co asked for first batch on the 12th august,I uploaded 13 then it showed received on the 18th,then second co asked yesterday and I'm uploading now


----------



## Blue Bird

lovetosmack said:


> Is the institution medium of instruction English? Is your agent Mara registered?


Yes my agent is MARA registered.

The medium is English for those which subjects language are in English and medium is Urdu where subjects language is in URDU.


----------



## gsingh

Hi Friends,

Congratulations to all who got grants. Cheers. 

I have two queries.

1. My eVisa shows "Travel Document" as recommended. Do I need to upload my passport again as I have already uploaded it under other categories.

2. My university gave me attested photo copies of my mark sheets saying " Attested by...university" as transcripts (my original mark sheets are already in english). Do I need to upload them as I have already uploaded notary attested mark sheets.

Thanks


----------



## Hunter85

rumbi said:


> co asked for first batch on the 12th august,I uploaded 13 then it showed received on the 18th,then second co asked yesterday and I'm uploading now


wait so strange

when you upload something does the status change to received again?

My one just changed to required


----------



## Blue Bird

Hunter85 said:


> your agent is right, she should take IELTS or you can pay some amount of extra money and she can be included in visa without english language proof but than she needs to attend mandatory english classes after your arrival


I have no option except Ielts because my agent is not supporting for any other document.


----------



## Ritzagni

Blue Bird said:


> Lkpuri,
> Did you attached IELTS of your wife in the application?


Hi bluebird, I don't know if it is relevant for you but I have attached my wife's academic IELTS score (which we had by chance, as she was aspiring for a course sometime earlier) with my application.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## rumbi

yes ours on immi was required on the 12 the,we uploaded on the 13,it remained required up to 18 that's when it showed received


----------



## Hunter85

rumbi said:


> yes ours on immi was required on the 12 the,we uploaded on the 13,it remained required up to 18 that's when it showed received


Mate I guess you are mistaken, first it changes to Requested and than required. If they request a document the status changes to Requested and when you upload it becomes required.

Can anyone confirm this


----------



## rumbi

maybe im mistaken between required and requested,right now on my immi acc its requested for the overseas WK experience,email from co says pending documents..... payslips and bank statements


----------



## Blue Bird

bigdaddy said:


> Its all cosmetic change as part of the maintainance...... this was my post earlier in the thread....
> 
> Its amazing
> you have lodged your visa on 17th July and Co assigned on 20th August
> 
> Deep and GArry,
> Be ready.


----------



## Hunter85

rumbi said:


> maybe im mistaken between required and requested,right now on my immi acc its requested for the overseas WK experience,email from co says pending documents..... payslips and bank statements


anyways

all the best for you m8, just upload those documents as soon as possible and send an e mail to [email protected] (with the attachments) stating that you have done your part and start waiting one last time :roll:


----------



## rumbi

hope they come back to us soon as we plan to leave mid september


----------



## V&I

Today’s morning we have received a great news! We got a golden visa directly! Such exited! Thank you to all of you, and wish you all to get a grant soon!


----------



## Timo Borisson

V&l,
Hey! Congrats, guys. Happy for you! Good-luck in Oz


----------



## sushree

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Rumbi
> If you are claiming points for experience from 2007 onwards-suggest you upload payslips supporting the same-atleast one per year. Have you uploaded only 2 payslips and 4 months statement in all or were these additionally uploaded after the co requested?i.e.. for a period of 7yrs? from 2007-2014? Have you uploaded tax returns for all years?
> 
> Pls update your signature for the benefit of all members



Hi Yenigalla,

Just wanted to have a head up on how things work once i apply for Visa.When you say "claiming points for experience" what do you mean exactly? For me i have 8+ years of experience as Software Tester. In Skills assessment they deducted my job experience till Feb 2013. So I was left with only 1.5 years experience and I need at least 3 years of experience to get those extra 5 points. That is the reason why I need a state sponsorship and I have applied for one already. 

So my question is when I am furnishing them with documents for Visa, I need to upload payslips and bank statements from March 2013 onwards? Because the rest they have deducted in skills assessment. Also i have form 16 for past 3-4 years.

Please guide me on the same.


Sushree


----------



## bigdaddy

Blue Bird said:


> bigdaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its all cosmetic change as part of the maintainance...... this was my post earlier in the thread....
> 
> Its amazing
> you have lodged your visa on 17th July and Co assigned on 20th August
> 
> Deep and GArry,
> Be ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mate.... hoping for the best....
> 
> I am sure all of the July applicants should have a CO assigned.... ... there weren't any 190 invites in June due to the cap but visa lodgements by applicants who received their invites earlier... and July 190 applicants started receiving their invites in thick only by 15th July ( mainly from South Australia) but not like 189 which sent out 2500 invites on 14th July.... so the calculation is there must be more 189 visa lodgements in July than 190....
> 
> with june applicants getting their grants in quick speed due to 3 months timelines... its time july enters the race at the bottom.... July 189 should expect a 2 months timelines per logic
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue Bird

V&I said:


> Today’s morning we have received a great news! We got a golden visa directly! Such exited! Thank you to all of you, and wish you all to get a grant soon!


Congrats:fingerscrossed:


----------



## V&I

Timo Borisson said:


> V&l,
> Hey! Congrats, guys. Happy for you! Good-luck in Oz


Thank you! I saw you in tracker file and everyday wished you to start granting time for Ukrainians. But I got the first, so you will be the next very soon.


----------



## jimmyhendrix

V&I said:


> Today’s morning we have received a great news! We got a golden visa directly! Such exited! Thank you to all of you, and wish you all to get a grant soon!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Hunter85

Guys I guess I am cursed, today CO replied back (after 1.5 week) saying that she cant locate the documents which my agent uploaded in system. My agent sent the documents one more time (via e mail this time). Why it is so hard to get my grant. Now I need to wait another 1.5 week for the CO to read my e mail….


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Addy11 said:


> Thnx, is this an indication whether the meds are sufficient or not? or just that they are uploaded?
> 
> Also, for my wife it still shows "schedule medical" does that mean it is not uploaded for her?


 You need to log in to emedical portal and check whether medicals have been uploaded by clinic or not? 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## Ritzagni

V&I said:


> Thank you! I saw you in tracker file and everyday wished you to start granting time for Ukrainians. But I got the first, so you will be the next very soon.


Congratulations mate


----------



## Ritzagni

Addy11 said:


> Thnx, is this an indication whether the meds are sufficient or not? or just that they are uploaded?
> 
> Also, for my wife it still shows "schedule medical" does that mean it is not uploaded for her?


probably your wife's medical are still in the process of upload, dont panick, it takes 3-6 days for med centers in India to upload the results. You may also inquire with the med center, ref to your hap ids,

Best,
Ritz


----------



## TheExpatriate

Timo Borisson said:


> V&l,
> Hey! Congrats, guys. Happy for you! Good-luck in Oz





V&I said:


> Thank you! I saw you in tracker file and everyday wished you to start granting time for Ukrainians. But I got the first, so you will be the next very soon.


Ukrainians do not have to go through ESC usually, and I speak from first hand experience. Best of luck, Slava Ukraina !


----------



## Yenigalla

Hunter85 said:


> Guys I guess I am cursed, today CO replied back (after 1.5 week) saying that she cant locate the documents which my agent uploaded in system. My agent sent the documents one more time (via e mail this time). Why it is so hard to get my grant. Now I need to wait another 1.5 week for the CO to read my e mail….


Hi Hunter
Have you checked your immiaccount if the said documents were uploaded ? you never know how dibp works- u might hear from them tomorw too.
Atleast you have heard from your co. I haven't heard from then in 3.5 weeks now!Yes, we are totally stuck.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Hunter85 said:


> Guys I guess I am cursed, today CO replied back (after 1.5 week) saying that she cant locate the documents which my agent uploaded in system. My agent sent the documents one more time (via e mail this time). Why it is so hard to get my grant. Now I need to wait another 1.5 week for the CO to read my e mail….


my agent was right. Emailing is way better than uploading ..... 

Sorry dude, I feel your pain


----------



## Yenigalla

Sushree

I presume you will be eligible for 60 points once you recv state sponsorship.If so, upload documentation supporting work after March 2013.You should be good to go., else consider reworking on your ielts


----------



## sushree

Yenigalla said:


> Sushree
> 
> I presume you will be eligible for 60 points once you recv state sponsorship.If so, upload documentation supporting work after March 2013.You should be good to go., else consider reworking on your ielts


Hi,

Yes you are right. After state sponsorship it will be 60. Thanks for the information. I also want to inform that as i was on Maternity leave, and i had to extend it so i was not paid for those extra months and hence no salary slips. So will that be an issue?

Sushree


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Hunter
> Have you checked your immiaccount if the said documents were uploaded ? you never know how dibp works- u might hear from them tomorw too.
> Atleast you have heard from your co. I haven't heard from then in 3.5 weeks now!Yes, we are totally stuck.



Why don't you call them up again. I see people calling DIBP 3-4 days after they upload requested documents. Howmuch more for 3.5 weeks!!!
And I thought I ready you say that you bought something (a device or services???) that would cost you $0.02/min


----------



## Hunter85

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Hunter
> Have you checked your immiaccount if the said documents were uploaded ? you never know how dibp works- u might hear from them tomorw too.
> Atleast you have heard from your co. I haven't heard from then in 3.5 weeks now!Yes, we are totally stuck.


Yes man, they are uploaded, my agent simply didn't send them via e mail, today she sent them also via e mail, hopefully they will reply quickly


----------



## lovetosmack

Blue Bird said:


> Yes my agent is MARA registered.
> 
> The medium is English for those which subjects language are in English and medium is Urdu where subjects language is in URDU.


Are you saying a few subjects of the "Masters in English Literature" are taught in Urdu ? If it's true, it sounds weird and I'd go by what the MARA agent is suggesting.


----------



## jimmyhendrix

sushree said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes you are right. After state sponsorship it will be 60. Thanks for the information. I also want to inform that as i was on Maternity leave, and i had to extend it so i was not paid for those extra months and hence no salary slips. So will that be an issue?
> 
> Sushree


Well I am just an expat and not an expert, so here are my 2 cents. I think it should be fine if your company provides you experience letter for that time. You can provide upto 3 payslips per year and hopefully that should be fine.

Disclaimer: At your own risk. This is JUST my personal opionion and should not be considered as a suggestion.


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Hunter85 said:


> Yes man, they are uploaded, my agent simply didn't send them via e mail, today she sent them also via e mail, hopefully they will reply quickly


Give it till this week and call them and if they did not take a decision then give them a call Monday and have a Tea(or Coffee??) session till they send you golden email.


----------



## Blue Bird

lovetosmack said:


> Are you saying a few subjects of the "Masters in English Literature" are taught in Urdu ? If it's true, it sounds weird and I'd go by what the MARA agent is suggesting.


No she had not done Masters in English Literature. She had done in other field.
In her masters she read some books in English language and some are in Urdu.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Blue Bird said:


> No she had not done Masters in English Literature. She had done in other field.
> In her masters she read some books in English language and some are in Urdu.


if this is the case, let her take IELTS. 4.5 Overall is not difficult and can be scored without preparation !


----------



## Markl41

So guys like many of my fellow April applicants, I also haven't heard anything from my CO in 2weeks since they asked for clearer copies of our PCC.....but here is where it get tricky, my PCC expires on Thursday - any ideas what could happen? My CO didn't mention this as a problem when they made contact on the 13th of August - any ideas?


----------



## Dhana1985

Guys...
By the Grace of the God I received my GRANT today. I was waiting to type this post for ages. Still I can't believe that I got it today. My CO requested some pay slips and bank statements on 11th August and I submit them on 18th. Today in the afternoon I called the department for status update on my application. The lady answered the phone told me all the pending doc have been received with regards to my application and I should be able to get a decision by the end of the day. Like a miracle half an hour later my agent called me with the good news. 

Thank you all guys for the immense support you gave in this forum. 
My Time lines-
SS/EOI(QLD)-13 May 2014
Visa Lodged-21 May 2014
Medicals- 28th May 2014
PCC- 6th June 2014
CO allocated-1 st August
Additional Docs requested- 11 August 2014
Docs submit on 18th August 2014
Grant- 26th August 2014


----------



## Blue Bird

TheExpatriate said:


> if this is the case, let her take IELTS. 4.5 Overall is not difficult and can be scored without preparation !


She will appear in upcoming ielts test which will conduct in the end of next month.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Blue Bird said:


> She will appear in upcoming ielts test which will conduct in the end of next month.


no chance of getting an earlier appointment at any other centre or any neighboring city?


----------



## Blue Bird

Dhana1985 said:


> Guys...
> By the Grace of the God I received my GRANT today. I was waiting to type this post for ages. Still I can't believe that I got it today. My CO requested some pay slips and bank statements on 11th August and I submit them on 18th. Today in the afternoon I called the department for status update on my application. The lady answered the phone told me all the pending doc have been received with regards to my application and I should be able to get a decision by the end of the day. Like a miracle half an hour later my agent called me with the good news.
> 
> Thank you all guys for the immense support you gave in this forum.
> My Time lines-
> SS/EOI(QLD)-13 May 2014
> Visa Lodged-21 May 2014
> Medicals- 28th May 2014
> PCC- 6th June 2014
> CO allocated-1 st August
> Additional Docs requested- 11 August 2014
> Docs submit on 18th August 2014
> Grant- 26th August 2014


Congrats


----------



## Blue Bird

TheExpatriate said:


> no chance of getting an earlier appointment at any other centre or any neighboring city?


Actually I have two kids and my son is one year old whom it's difficult to handle for 4 hours. 
Let me check and you know now a days there is political disturbance going on in pakistan.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Blue Bird said:


> Actually I have two kids and my son is one year old whom it's difficult to handle for 4 hours.
> Let me check and you know now a days there is political disturbance going on in pakistan.


political crap everywhere. This is what drove me out out of my home country :'( ..... God bless Pakistan and Pakistanis, and best of luck with your wife's IELTS and visa application


----------



## Blue Bird

TheExpatriate said:


> political crap everywhere. This is what drove me out out of my home country :'( ..... God bless Pakistan and Pakistanis, and best of luck with your wife's IELTS and visa application


Thanks a lot for best wishes. Stay blessed you too


----------



## aus_190

Hi All,

Very happy to share this news...I received my GRANT today!!!! I had lodged the visa on May 16th this year...CO contacted me on Aug 4th to complete the medicals..test results were uploaded on Aug 20th..and voila! :whoo:

The real struggle begins now..my IED is May 2015..need to find a job and settle down asap...

But before anything ..I would like to thank each and everyone on this forum...u guys have been an inspiration throughout ..

Good luck to those who are still waiting..stay calm and positive..it will surely pay off..


----------



## Ritzagni

Dhana1985 said:


> Guys...
> By the Grace of the God I received my GRANT today. I was waiting to type this post for ages. Still I can't believe that I got it today. My CO requested some pay slips and bank statements on 11th August and I submit them on 18th. Today in the afternoon I called the department for status update on my application. The lady answered the phone told me all the pending doc have been received with regards to my application and I should be able to get a decision by the end of the day. Like a miracle half an hour later my agent called me with the good news.
> 
> Thank you all guys for the immense support you gave in this forum.
> My Time lines-
> SS/EOI(QLD)-13 May 2014
> Visa Lodged-21 May 2014
> Medicals- 28th May 2014
> PCC- 6th June 2014
> CO allocated-1 st August
> Additional Docs requested- 11 August 2014
> Docs submit on 18th August 2014
> Grant- 26th August 2014



Many Congratulations on your grant, you may now post signature timelines as you are past the minimum criteria of 10 valid posts,


----------



## Ritzagni

TheExpatriate said:


> political crap everywhere. This is what drove me out out of my home country :'( ..... God bless Pakistan and Pakistanis, and best of luck with your wife's IELTS and visa application


Couldn't agree more, similar corrupt politicians in India, I want to leave for my child's secured future in OZ.


----------



## Ritzagni

aus_190 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Very happy to share this news...I received my GRANT today!!!! I had lodged the visa on May 16th this year...CO contacted me on Aug 4th to complete the medicals..test results were uploaded on Aug 20th..and voila! :whoo:
> 
> The real struggle begins now..my IED is May 2015..need to find a job and settle down asap...
> 
> But before anything ..I would like to thank each and everyone on this forum...u guys have been an inspiration throughout ..
> 
> Good luck to those who are still waiting..stay calm and positive..it will surely pay off..


Congratulations buddy on your grant.

"Real struggle" we Indians are a hard to satisfy tribe, 

Enjoy the success you've just acheived :music:


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Blue Bird said:


> No she had not done Masters in English Literature. She had done in other field.
> In her masters she read some books in English language and some are in Urdu.


Blue Bird!! Will you able to get a medium of instruction certificate from the college/univerisity? Either that or IELTS is the only way to get rid of your blues!!! Or pay the second installment (really?!!!)
(Getting paid in dollars is awesome but Paying amount in dollars on the other hand is the bluest thing :Cry


----------



## Ritzagni

jimmyhendrix said:


> Blue Bird!! Will you able to get a medium of instruction certificate from the college/univerisity? Either that or IELTS is the only way to get rid of your blues!!! Or pay the second installment (really?!!!)
> (Getting paid in dollars is awesome but Paying amount in dollars on the other hand is the bluest thing :Cry


such a *BLUE POST*


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Congratulations Dhana!! 

There is a strong relation between the call, the lady and the email... Somehow I feel aprilites should be doing RIGHT NOW!!!! I mean RIGHT TOMOROW (unless you can afford to wait on the line till morning)



Dhana1985 said:


> Guys...
> By the Grace of the God I received my GRANT today. I was waiting to type this post for ages. Still I can't believe that I got it today. My CO requested some pay slips and bank statements on 11th August and I submit them on 18th. Today in the afternoon I called the department for status update on my application. The lady answered the phone told me all the pending doc have been received with regards to my application and I should be able to get a decision by the end of the day. Like a miracle half an hour later my agent called me with the good news.


----------



## jimmyhendrix

aus_190 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Very happy to share this news...I received my GRANT today!!!! I had lodged the visa on May 16th this year...CO contacted me on Aug 4th to complete the medicals..test results were uploaded on Aug 20th..and voila! :whoo:
> 
> The real struggle begins now..my IED is May 2015..need to find a job and settle down asap...
> 
> But before anything ..I would like to thank each and everyone on this forum...u guys have been an inspiration throughout ..
> 
> Good luck to those who are still waiting..stay calm and positive..it will surely pay off..


V

Congrats Bro!!!


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Dhana1985 said:


> Guys...
> By the Grace of the God I received my GRANT today. I was waiting to type this post for ages. Still I can't believe that I got it today. My CO requested some pay slips and bank statements on 11th August and I submit them on 18th. Today in the afternoon I called the department for status update on my application. The lady answered the phone told me all the pending doc have been received with regards to my application and I should be able to get a decision by the end of the day. Like a miracle half an hour later my agent called me with the good news.
> 
> Thank you all guys for the immense support you gave in this forum.
> My Time lines-
> SS/EOI(QLD)-13 May 2014
> Visa Lodged-21 May 2014
> Medicals- 28th May 2014
> PCC- 6th June 2014
> CO allocated-1 st August
> Additional Docs requested- 11 August 2014
> Docs submit on 18th August 2014
> Grant- 26th August 2014


Congrats Mate!!!


----------



## Addy11

on logging in, i get the link "print information sheet" for both me and my wife. my info sheet shows all tests completed while a few tests are 'incomplete' for my wife. 

what does that mean? i called the clinic also and they said the doctor will upload her results tomorrow. after they upload the tests, will the status on the info sheet change from incomplete to complete?




DEEPSLOGIN said:


> You need to log in to emedical portal and check whether medicals have been uploaded by clinic or not?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


----------



## V&I

TheExpatriate said:


> Ukrainians do not have to go through ESC usually, and I speak from first hand experience. Best of luck, Slava Ukraina !


Heroyam Slava! What a wonderful thing is globalisation! Ukrainians are thankful to all the foreign who care and pray for us. Thank you mate!
PS. What is the ESC?


----------



## msdaus

Addy11 said:


> on logging in, i get the link "print information sheet" for both me and my wife. my info sheet shows all tests completed while a few tests are 'incomplete' for my wife.
> 
> what does that mean? i called the clinic also and they said the doctor will upload her results tomorrow. after they upload the tests, will the status on the info sheet change from incomplete to complete?


All exams status will show "Completed" once the doctor upload all the results. Moreover, in immi account "Organize your health" link will disappear and it will show "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Addy11 said:


> on logging in, i get the link "print information sheet" for both me and my wife. my info sheet shows all tests completed while a few tests are 'incomplete' for my wife.
> 
> what does that mean? i called the clinic also and they said the doctor will upload her results tomorrow. after they upload the tests, will the status on the info sheet change from incomplete to complete?


Yes it will turn to completed from incomplete. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## Yenigalla

Markl41 said:


> So guys like many of my fellow April applicants, I also haven't heard anything from my CO in 2weeks since they asked for clearer copies of our PCC.....but here is where it get tricky, my PCC expires on Thursday - any ideas what could happen? My CO didn't mention this as a problem when they made contact on the 13th of August - any ideas?


Hi Mark. , how are you holding up? Your CO wouldn't have been able to see the expiry date of the PCC as he asked for "clearer"copies of the already uploaded PCC.I suggest you place a call to DIBP asap and bring it to their notice.It might work,else you would have to apply for a fresh PCC and of course a few more weeks of waiting too.
Be prepared to hold on to the call for a minimum of 1hr. just hold on and don't hang up.


----------



## Yenigalla

jimmyhendrix said:


> Why don't you call them up again. I see people calling DIBP 3-4 days after they upload requested documents. Howmuch more for 3.5 weeks!!!
> And I thought I ready you say that you bought something (a device or services???) that would cost you $0.02/min


Hi., Ofcourse i did call . Calling almost once a week after the initial contact from my CO., I was politely asked to wait as there are other applicants before me., 
And Yes- Its a prepaid app for International calls


----------



## Yenigalla

sushree said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes you are right. After state sponsorship it will be 60. Thanks for the information. I also want to inform that as i was on Maternity leave, and i had to extend it so i was not paid for those extra months and hence no salary slips. So will that be an issue?
> 
> Sushree


That should not be an issue., You are still considered as an employee in XYZ organisation.


----------



## TheExpatriate

V&I said:


> Heroyam Slava! What a wonderful thing is globalisation! Ukrainians are thankful to all the foreign who care and pray for us. Thank you mate!
> PS. What is the ESC?


External Security Check ......


----------



## Yenigalla

Congratulations Dhana/Aus 190 and virakuti... Best of luck for a bright future in Oz.


----------



## kalim kashif

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> well they asked me to provide a letter from my wife university stating that medium of instruction was in english and her bachelors degree and transcript. i dispatched these document on 21 aug after working hours. i will give them a few days and then send them a mail to ask what is the status of the application. interesting thing is this information was asked by team 2 where as my CO was from team 7.
> what about you?


CO was assigned on 1st Aug, asked for polio vaccination only. I submitted my polio vaccination on 5th Aug, till that time, no response from DIBP. Is it a good idea to ask through email about the status? but the email for team 7 doesn't work.


----------



## Yenigalla

kalim kashif said:


> CO was assigned on 1st Aug, asked for polio vaccination only. I submitted my polio vaccination on 5th Aug, till that time, no response from DIBP. Is it a good idea to ask through email about the status? but the email for team 7 doesn't work.


Calling would be a better option than an email in the current situation as you have already waited for 3 weeks after submission of requested docs.


----------



## jhp

Hello friends, 

I am about to lodge my eVisa 190 application, I have a doubt about documents to be uploaded

- Would black and white notarized scan work?
OR
- Would original color scanned copies work?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RNAussie

I have already lodged visa application, but there is no link going to eMedical to get HAP ID, WHAT SHOUL I DO?


----------



## Ritzagni

jhp said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am about to lodge my eVisa 190 application, I have a doubt about documents to be uploaded
> 
> - Would black and white notarized scan work?
> OR
> - Would original color scanned copies work?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


On filing you are not required to upload any document, that you can do later through the coming week. I suggest, answer visa questionnaire, pay fees and get in visa que asap. All documents MUST BE NOTARIZED, preferably colour, although b&w are as good.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## jhp

Ritzagni said:


> On filing you are not required to upload any document, that you can do later through the coming week. I suggest, answer visa questionnaire, pay fees and get in visa que asap. All documents MUST BE NOTARIZED, preferably colour, although b&w are as good.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


That makes sense. Thanks Ritz.


----------



## Nishbhar

jhp said:


> That makes sense. Thanks Ritz.


You can also upload original color scans. If you choose to notarize, upload color scans of notarized copies.


----------



## sudheer51

Hi guys,

I am a C,C++,Data Structures guy with 4+ years of experience.
I am less by 5 points. So I have to apply state sponsorship.
Could some one please tell me if my profile receives a sponsorship (any chances at least?) from NSW or VS?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Paddy_cool

Addy11 said:


> on logging in, i get the link "print information sheet" for both me and my wife. my info sheet shows all tests completed while a few tests are 'incomplete' for my wife.
> 
> what does that mean? i called the clinic also and they said the doctor will upload her results tomorrow. after they upload the tests, will the status on the info sheet change from incomplete to complete?


Hi Addy11

Since u went for medicals recently as I can your timelines....I want to ask few things.

Did the panel hospital doctor emphasized on any sought of medical history in particular?

How is the entire process of conducting medicals at the panel hospital?

Did you find something different about medicals than we usually go through in a normal diagnostic center for routine check-up?

Surly I am asking for in-depth info from you but I am due to get my medicals done and am being apprehensive about the things...

Thanks


----------



## avni

Paddy_cool said:


> Hi Addy11
> 
> Since u went for medicals recently as I can your timelines....I want to ask few things.
> 
> Did the panel hospital doctor emphasized on any sought of medical history in particular?
> 
> How is the entire process of conducting medicals at the panel hospital?
> 
> Did you find something different about medicals than we usually go through in a normal diagnostic center for routine check-up?
> 
> Surly I am asking for in-depth info from you but I am due to get my medicals done and am being apprehensive about the things...
> 
> Thanks



Hello,

Me and my family just got our medicals done recently. It was a very quick one and not at all to worry about. Just blood, urine and xray. They are more concerned if you have ever had jaundice or have HIV etc..

In a day they had even uploaded our reports on the site.


----------



## avni

*Time taken after pcc?*

Me and my family have just got through our PCC and has been uploaded the same today. Visa has been applied and so has the medicals been cleared. 

Was just wondering how much time is now generally taken for the grant? Is the waiting period way to long then 3 months?


----------



## Timo Borisson

sudheer51 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am a C,C++,Data Structures guy with 4+ years of experience.
> I am less by 5 points. So I have to apply state sponsorship.
> Could some one please tell me if my profile receives a sponsorship (any chances at least?) from NSW or VS?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey, mate!
I was in the same boat with you (6+ years of C++ experience) but ACS cut 4 years off, so I applied for Victoria State Sponsorship (SS). To my understanding, your success in getting SS will generally depend on market conditions (which you can research by looking at the job vacancies) and state migration plan.

I believe your profile is good to go. For you to be successful, I would recommend to prepare the following things and send them when applying for SS:
1. Professional CV (Australian standard) 
2. Letter of motivation (where you describe the reasons why you want to live in that state)
3. Recommendation letters

Get your IELTS certificate (good-luck on that mate, I am sure you can get all 7 at least) and ACS Skill Assessment, make some research and apply.

Good-luck!


----------



## Ritzagni

sudheer51 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am a C,C++,Data Structures guy with 4+ years of experience.
> I am less by 5 points. So I have to apply state sponsorship.
> Could some one please tell me if my profile receives a sponsorship (any chances at least?) from NSW or VS?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



visit these state's individual websites and read the detailed descriptions of the lists of occupation these sponsor, It is MORE IMPORTANT TO HAVE A SPECIFIC "*ROLE AND RESPONSIBILITIES*"* LETTER* FROM EMPLOYER MATCHING WITH ONE OF THE OCCUPATIONS. If that's is the case, you are good to go.

If you find this task daunting visit a few agents and they would suggest you closest occupation, (that is normally free), then you may or may not hire one of them.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## sudheer51

Thank you Ritzagni & Timo Borisson, for your kind response.
That was motivating.


best of luck to me...


----------



## Wockhardt

All the best for today's grants! !:angel:


----------



## rifatja

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Mark. , how are you holding up? Your CO wouldn't have been able to see the expiry date of the PCC as he asked for "clearer"copies of the already uploaded PCC.I suggest you place a call to DIBP asap and bring it to their notice.It might work,else you would have to apply for a fresh PCC and of course a few more weeks of waiting too.
> Be prepared to hold on to the call for a minimum of 1hr. just hold on and don't hang up.


Hi Yenigalla

Could you please give the no to call from outside Australia?

thanks

Rifat


----------



## 'HM'

i am a silent reader of the forum... just wanted to tell.... GRANTED....... hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.............. for me.... my wife.... my dependent mother..... thank u God, especially for my mother...


----------



## Vickyh

'HM' said:


> i am a silent reader of the forum... just wanted to tell.... GRANTED....... hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.............. for me.... my wife.... my dependent mother..... thank u God, especially for my mother...


congrats congrats！！！


----------



## VBP

'HM' said:


> i am a silent reader of the forum... just wanted to tell.... GRANTED....... hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.............. for me.... my wife.... my dependent mother..... thank u God, especially for my mother...


Congrats buddy! Wat was ur lodge date?


----------



## Hunter85

'HM' said:


> i am a silent reader of the forum... just wanted to tell.... GRANTED....... hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.............. for me.... my wife.... my dependent mother..... thank u God, especially for my mother...


Hello HM, I am so happy for you, mate we were waiting for this for a long time 

Did the CO contacted you again yesterday? My CO contacted me again yesterday and asked for the same documents for the 3rd time. When did you last upload your documents? I sent them yesterday and still no grant. My curse continues


----------



## Hunter85

sudheer51 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am a C,C++,Data Structures guy with 4+ years of experience.
> I am less by 5 points. So I have to apply state sponsorship.
> Could some one please tell me if my profile receives a sponsorship (any chances at least?) from NSW or VS?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There is always a chance, just google

NSW state sponsorship or Victoria State Sponsorship and click the first link google finds. You will find detailed information there (how to apply etc...)


----------



## jimmyhendrix

'HM' said:


> i am a silent reader of the forum... just wanted to tell.... GRANTED....... hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.............. for me.... my wife.... my dependent mother..... thank u God, especially for my mother...


Congrats!!!


----------



## 'HM'

Hunter85 said:


> Hello HM, I am so happy for you, mate we were waiting for this for a long time
> 
> Did the CO contacted you again yesterday? My CO contacted me again yesterday and asked for the same documents for the 3rd time. When did you last upload your documents? I sent them yesterday and still no grant. My curse continues


thanks alot mate... wish u luck too... last night i mailed them the docs which were asked on 20 aug....... this morning......... visa fr all three...... kill me ryt now... :bounce::rofl:


----------



## gkvithia

LOL "HM" i was getting worried for you.....finally ....all the best enjoy the moment now the real work and worries begin. enjoyyyyyyyy


----------



## 'HM'

i knwwwww..... thanks alot...


----------



## Waqarali20005

'HM' said:


> i knwwwww..... thanks alot...


Am i reading it correctly in your signature......... wow u got grant today... wonderful ....... congrats and party hard boy


----------



## 'HM'

Waqarali20005 said:


> Am i reading it correctly in your signature......... wow u got grant today... wonderful ....... congrats and party hard boy


thank u so much waqarali..................


----------



## rajeevag

'HM' said:


> i am a silent reader of the forum... just wanted to tell.... GRANTED....... hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.............. for me.... my wife.... my dependent mother..... thank u God, especially for my mother...


Congrats HM, How did you submit the documents requested? Did you sent team 07 via email?


----------



## Wockhardt

'HM' said:


> i am a silent reader of the forum... just wanted to tell.... GRANTED....... hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.............. for me.... my wife.... my dependent mother..... thank u God, especially for my mother...


Congrats HM, that has been a quite a wait!!


----------



## Future_ozzy

Congrats Mate..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## rumbi

congrats hm, all the best in oz


----------



## Ritzagni

'HM' said:


> i am a silent reader of the forum... just wanted to tell.... GRANTED....... hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.............. for me.... my wife.... my dependent mother..... thank u God, especially for my mother...


This is amazing news, Congratulations.
Is it really possible to get a parent's visa? can one apply later? What options do one have


----------



## 'HM'

rajeevag said:


> Congrats HM, How did you submit the documents requested? Did you sent team 07 via email?


yes, on gsm.allocated....


----------



## sushree

sl_lanu said:


> Hi folks, I have been a silent user in this forum, but always kept an eye on the progress of visa grants. Today I got the email for direct grant. my details as below. Just wanted to update the forum so everyone is happy to see people getting grants. Thanks all for sharing their time line and wish everyone get their grants soon.
> 
> State : ACT
> Job Cat : 263212
> Visa Lodged : 17th Jun 2014
> Granted : 21st August 2014 (direct grant)
> Team : Adelaide Team 2


Hi,

What do you mean by Direct Grant? I see many people talking about direct grants. and what is the criteria to get it?

Sushree


----------



## padmakarrao

Hi Friends, 

I finally enter the Visa Queue today. Best wishes to all who are waiting for the visa grant.

A small question, any of you have done Medicals recently in Mumbai? Which center did you go? How was the service? Thanks


----------



## Yenigalla

Waqarali20005 said:


> Am i reading it correctly in your signature......... wow u got grant today... wonderful ....... congrats and party hard boy


Hi there- congratulations on the newborn...
Have you uploaded all pending docs which were requested by your team?


----------



## 'HM'

Ritzagni said:


> This is amazing news, Congratulations.
> Is it really possible to get a parent's visa? can one apply later? What options do one have


yes ritzagni, i just got it, it only possible through dedication towards your parents n fool-proof documents...


----------



## VBP

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I finally enter the Visa Queue today. Best wishes to all who are waiting for the visa grant.
> 
> A small question, any of you have done Medicals recently in Mumbai? Which center did you go? How was the service? Thanks



I had been to Clinical Diagnostic Centre, the service is pretty quick, i reached there by 9 and was out in 40 mins tops..

regards


----------



## Yenigalla

sushree said:


> Hi,
> 
> What do you mean by Direct Grant? I see many people talking about direct grants. and what is the criteria to get it?
> 
> Sushree


Once all necessary documents have been uploaded to your immiaccount and your co is happy with every doc submitted he or she issues a "grant" to the applicants. People refer to it as Direct Grant since they receive a grant without prior contact from the co or processing team. Hence uploading all required documents upfront is advantageous and reduces the waiting period and avoids delays on visa processing.,
However at times there are unforeseen delays too ..


----------



## Hunter85

Yenigalla said:


> Once all necessary documents have been uploaded to your immiaccount and your co is happy with every doc submitted he or she issues a "grant" to the applicants. People refer to it as Direct Grant since they receive a grant without prior contact from the co or processing team. Hence uploading all required documents upfront is advantageous and reduces the waiting period and avoids delays on visa processing.,
> However at times there are unforeseen delays too ..


Like in my case, I front loaded all documents and CO contacted me for PCC (which was already uploaded) and I uploaded them again and send a notification e mail, CO again contacted me yesterday stating to send them via e mail.

So basically direct grant is very good, it is the grant when CO doesnt even contact you and probobly takes less time to have your grant.


----------



## Yenigalla

Hunter85 said:


> Like in my case, I front loaded all documents and CO contacted me for PCC (which was already uploaded) and I uploaded them again and send a notification e mail, CO again contacted me yesterday stating to send them via e mail.
> 
> So basically direct grant is very good, it is the grant when CO doesnt even contact you and probobly takes less time to have your grant.


Very true Hunter. Same as my case where al docs were front loaded and yet co asked for the same ., Hope to see the backlog cleared ASAP


----------



## Prithi 22

Hi All,

Can anyone please let me know regarding the Initial Entry. Can we make an entry to anywhere else (Eg Melbourne) other than NSW region.


----------



## avni

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I finally enter the Visa Queue today. Best wishes to all who are waiting for the visa grant.
> 
> A small question, any of you have done Medicals recently in Mumbai? Which center did you go? How was the service? Thanks


We went to Clinical Dig Center at Breach Candy, Mumbai. They are very good and yes they even do it on Saturdays. Thats when we did it. Also they uploaded our reports quite soon.


----------



## Yenigalla

Prithi 22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know regarding the Initial Entry. Can we make an entry to anywhere else (Eg Melbourne) other than NSW region.


Initial entry is irrespective of the state or region sponsoring your visa. You can land in any Australian City.
However you will have to complete the moral obligation of staying and working in the sponsored state /region .


----------



## Hunter85

Prithi 22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know regarding the Initial Entry. Can we make an entry to anywhere else (Eg Melbourne) other than NSW region.


It really doesnt matter where you enter, go to melbourne or gold cost, the choice is yours


----------



## micro

Hi all,

I just heard from my agent that a CO has been allotted for my application today. The CO has requested for medicals as i have not front loaded my medicals.

I donot have the complete details about the CO and his/her team but i will update once i hear from my agent.

Regards,
Micro


----------



## besthar

Prithi 22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know regarding the Initial Entry. Can we make an entry to anywhere else (Eg Melbourne) other than NSW region.


Let this be the third response ...  ...Any city is fine.
However, I'd suggest you to transit via Kuala Lumpur ... I have a 16 hr wait there ....


----------



## Prithi 22

Thanks all for the information. The travel is supposed to be only for a week due to a personal emergency. People request for information when they are not aware. 
Happy with the sarcasm.


----------



## besthar

Prithi 22 said:


> Thanks all for the information. The travel is supposed to be only for a week due to a personal emergency. People request for information when they are not aware.
> Happy with the sarcasm.


I was kiddin and wasn't sarcastic ... Glad you took it in the right Spirits... Good luck.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## avni

'HM' said:


> i am a silent reader of the forum... just wanted to tell.... GRANTED....... hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.............. for me.... my wife.... my dependent mother..... thank u God, especially for my mother...


Congratulations....


----------



## sashflashysash

'HM' said:


> yes ritzagni, i just got it, it only possible through dedication towards your parents n fool-proof documents...


How much does it take for parents visa ?
What are the docs needed?


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

kalim kashif said:


> CO was assigned on 1st Aug, asked for polio vaccination only. I submitted my polio vaccination on 5th Aug, till that time, no response from DIBP. Is it a good idea to ask through email about the status? but the email for team 7 doesn't work.


well I have sent them a request for a status update with a few job links that i am pursuing. moreover i am going to call them today as soon as they open. let see what they have to say.


----------



## Timo Borisson

No grants yet?


----------



## alsamillan

*Lowered my score *

Hi everyone,

DIPB contacted me saying that I didn't provide evidence for all my jobs and that my score was really 65. I felt I didn't have a choice, as they couldn't carry on without that adjustment, so agreed to the new score. Immediately afterwards asked for a clarification, but haven't received a reply yet.

It's so unfare, all those certified, translated and sent documents, and I can't figure out what they're doing. All I get are template responses...

Has anyone experienced this before?

BTW, congrats to all the people that got grants!


----------



## IndAussie

CO had contacted me on 26th and asked for evidence of functional English for my Spouse. On her consolidated MBA mark sheet issued by the university, it says at the bottom 'Medium of Instruction - English'.

I had attached it on the same day. So worrying with 3 questions now, i) Will that document be enough?, ii) How long will they take to respond? 7 days like the auto response says? and iii) Is there a possibility of them asking for any more documents or is the request after considering all the documents fully?

God, please give all of us the mental strength to endure this waiting period!


----------



## Yenigalla

alsamillan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> DIPB contacted me saying that I didn't provide evidence for all my jobs and that my score was really 65. I felt I didn't have a choice, as they couldn't carry on without that adjustment, so agreed to the new score. Immediately afterwards asked for a clarification, but haven't received a reply yet.
> 
> It's so unfare, all those certified, translated and sent documents, and I can't figure out what they're doing. All I get are template responses...
> 
> Has anyone experienced this before?
> 
> BTW, congrats to all the people that got grants!


Hi
Your signature mentions that you were assigned a co on July 8.
That's around 7 weeks back. When were you contacted about points change from 70 to 65? Is it recent? Why don't you try contacting DIBP and get a clarification


----------



## Hunter85

alsamillan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> DIPB contacted me saying that I didn't provide evidence for all my jobs and that my score was really 65. I felt I didn't have a choice, as they couldn't carry on without that adjustment, so agreed to the new score. Immediately afterwards asked for a clarification, but haven't received a reply yet.
> 
> It's so unfare, all those certified, translated and sent documents, and I can't figure out what they're doing. All I get are template responses...
> 
> Has anyone experienced this before?
> 
> BTW, congrats to all the people that got grants!


You dont have to worry about anything unless your points go below 60.

There is no difference between 100 points and 60 points if you are a 190 applicant. Let them lower your points and than you will soon have your grant


----------



## Wockhardt

CO asked us to complete the medicals for my new born, was done on Friday and sent them a confirmation, status in immi account is still yet to change for the uploaded documents. no word yet on grant...feeling so restless:sad:


----------



## Waqarali20005

Wockhardt said:


> CO asked us to complete the medicals for my new born, was done on Friday and sent them a confirmation, status in immi account is still yet to change for the uploaded documents. no word yet on grant...feeling so restless:sad:


when did you sent documents for new born? and after sending the document, how much time the Co took to generate hap ID for your new born? please reply as i am also feeling restless....... and going through the situation like your's


----------



## zameh

No Grants today ?!


----------



## TheExpatriate

Timo Borisson said:


> No grants yet?


It's strange that 189 is on a roll and 190 is stalled


----------



## Wockhardt

Waqarali20005 said:


> when did you sent documents for new born? and after sending the document, how much time the Co took to generate hap ID for your new born? please reply as i am also feeling restless....... and going through the situation like your's


CO contacted on Aug 19, Immi account by then already had the HAP ID generated,we got an appointment with the clinic on Aug 22, completed the same and informed the CO about it. The clinic had also changed the status to "No health examinations required". However, since then CO has not got back to me, just recieved an auto reply. I also had to upload the passport scan, and it is still in the "required" status. Usually, post uploading it takes only a day or two for it change to "received" status, but it has not.


----------



## Heat11

I'm also a silent reader. I got my grant today. Onshore applicant in Adelaide.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Heat11 said:


> I'm also a silent reader. I got my grant today. Onshore applicant in Adelaide.


Congrats mate, 

If you could share your timelines and from which team you got grant. 

This will be of help to all of us. 


Regards, 

Deep


----------



## padmakarrao

Heat11 said:


> I'm also a silent reader. I got my grant today. Onshore applicant in Adelaide.


Congrats Heat11, could you please share for which occupation you had applied and when?


----------



## Blue Bird

CO assigned to my application today and asked for PCC of me and my spouse. Although both documents were already front loaded. Both PCC send again today.

Issue:
My agent has sent an email to DIBP last Friday for addition of my family but we have not received any reply from them. Today when CO assigned and ask for additional documents my agent also write CO for the same. Lets see what CO reply.


----------



## ark

Blue Bird said:


> CO assigned to my application today and asked for PCC of me and my spouse. Although both documents were already front loaded. Both PCC send again today.
> 
> Issue:
> My agent has sent an email to DIBP last Friday for addition of my family but we have not received any reply from them. Today when CO assigned and ask for additional documents my agent also write CO for the same. Lets see what CO reply.


Hi Blue Bird, great to hear that you got CO assigned to you case.
I basically share all your application details, OC: Sales Representative(Industrial Products)225411, SA SS, INV:10th Jul., LDG: 11th Jul., all docs front loaded. 
Hopefully, we will hear updates on our case soon.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blue Bird

ark said:


> Hi Blue Bird, great to hear that you got CO assigned to you case.
> I basically share all your application details, OC: Sales Representative(Industrial Products)225411, SA SS, INV:10th Jul., LDG: 11th Jul., all docs front loaded.
> Hopefully, we will hear updates on our case soon.:fingerscrossed:


Thanks ARK,
But here I am facing problem of my family either CO accept our request or Reject our request. Although DIBP didn't reply yet.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Blue Bird said:


> CO assigned to my application today and asked for PCC of me and my spouse. Although both documents were already front loaded. Both PCC send again today.
> 
> Issue:
> My agent has sent an email to DIBP last Friday for addition of my family but we have not received any reply from them. Today when CO assigned and ask for additional documents my agent also write CO for the same. Lets see what CO reply.


Congrats on CO allocation brother.


----------



## Blue Bird

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Congrats on CO allocation brother.


Thanks Deep,


----------



## Heat11

padmakarrao said:


> Congrats Heat11, could you please share for which occupation you had applied and when?



I applied on 11 June 2014, 225499 code, team 6 Adelaide. Co contacted on 19aug and requested police clearance and health for secondary applicant. Also requested for primary applicant's Australian police clearance and academic transcripts which I have already front loaded all. Just sent the same again on 25th August and the grant came this morning,


----------



## TheExpatriate

For a friend of mine who is applying soon for 190, what is the current CO allocation timeframe?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

TheExpatriate said:


> For a friend of mine who is applying soon for 190, what is the current CO allocation timeframe?


Sorry cant comment on CO allocation however, 
Average trend for grant is around 2 months... One of our friends who is in India and belongs to India got direct grant in 41 days. 

Hope this helps. 


Regards, 

Deep


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

just called them. operator told me that my case is being processed and standard time for 190 is 3 months so if i am not granted a visa by November i should be worried otherwise it is normal. and they could not locate my documents that i had dispatched on 21st august. so she told me that she will make a note in my file for CO. moreover she said that there is no particular CO so i cant speak to one. i have dispatched my documents again and will call them next week to see that if my documents are with my file now.


----------



## Yenigalla

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> just called them. operator told me that my case is being processed and standard time for 190 is 3 months so if i am not granted a visa by November i should be worried otherwise it is normal. and they could not locate my documents that i had dispatched on 21st august. so she told me that she will make a note in my file for CO. moreover she said that there is no particular CO so i cant speak to one. i have dispatched my documents again and will call them next week to see that if my documents are with my file now.


Sarfraz- Have you uploaded the documents to your immiaccount and emailed the same as well?You said dispatched-?


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

No. This time email only. So sent them via email again. All the tabs in document fields in immi account are already filled.


----------



## alsamillan

Yenigalla said:


> Hi
> Your signature mentions that you were assigned a co on July 8.
> That's around 7 weeks back. When were you contacted about points change from 70 to 65? Is it recent? Why don't you try contacting DIBP and get a clarification


I was contacted 4 days ago. The email mentioned: _"As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’)." _ So, I immediately agreed for them to lower it, but then asked for an explanation.

The score doesn't bother me as much as the feeling they're not being as thorough with my application.


----------



## alsamillan

Hunter85 said:


> You dont have to worry about anything unless your points go below 60.
> 
> There is no difference between 100 points and 60 points if you are a 190 applicant. Let them lower your points and than you will soon have your grant


Thanks Hunter85, this gives me relief.


----------



## Hunter85

so how many more april applicants are remaining?


----------



## Asher.

Hunter85 said:


> so how many more april applicants are remaining?


Still waiting... through our medical was finalized just this week.


----------



## netzkeenet

Hello I have lodged my application last June 2 but until now no sign of CO has anyone experienced the same?


----------



## Hunter85

netzkeenet said:


> Hello I have lodged my application last June 2 but until now no sign of CO has anyone experienced the same?


wait at least 7 or 8 weeks for CO, if you uploaded everything already you will get direct grant.


----------



## Ritzagni

Blue Bird said:


> CO assigned to my application today and asked for PCC of me and my spouse. Although both documents were already front loaded. Both PCC send again today.
> 
> Issue:
> My agent has sent an email to DIBP last Friday for addition of my family but we have not received any reply from them. Today when CO assigned and ask for additional documents my agent also write CO for the same. Lets see what CO reply.


That's great news Bluebird, I hope, I too am allocated a CO and he's going to gimme a DIRECT GRANT. ray2:


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Sadly not even a single grant for 190 category applicants today :-( 
Best of luck to all for Monday grants 



Perseverance pays.. Keep the faith


----------



## Ritzagni

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> No. This time email only. So sent them via email again. All the tabs in document fields in immi account are already filled.[/Q]
> 
> Email is good however I think you CAN add more than one document against single head, its just that total individual files can't exceed 60.


----------



## netzkeenet

Hunter85 said:


> wait at least 7 or 8 weeks for CO, if you uploaded everything already you will get direct grant.


Hello I have been waiting for 12 weeks but no co still


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Ritzagni said:


> That's great news Bluebird, I hope, I too am allocated a CO and he's going to gimme a DIRECT GRANT. ray2:


Hey Ritzagni, 

How did you come to know about the CO allocation?! 

Was it an email from CO or your ImmiAccount?! 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## Nishbhar

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hey Ritzagni,
> 
> How did you come to know about the CO allocation?!
> 
> Was it an email from CO or your ImmiAccount?!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


I don't think he knows he has a CO. He probably is hoping for a CO who gives him a direct grant, rite Ritz?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Nishbhar said:


> I don't think he knows he has a CO. He probably is hoping for a CO who gives him a direct grant, rite Ritz?


Cool, 


My bad, missed the comma


----------



## Ritzagni

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hey Ritzagni,
> 
> How did you come to know about the CO allocation?!
> 
> Was it an email from CO or your ImmiAccount?!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep



Oh no no, nothing like that, I've just observing the trend of DIRECT grants in the past week where people got their grants while they never knew that a CO is working on their case.

I am just loudly wishing that some gentleman is working on my case at the moment and shall give us a grant very soon.


----------



## Ritzagni

Nishbhar said:


> I don't think he knows he has a CO. He probably is hoping for a CO who gives him a direct grant, rite Ritz?


Righty ho, how I wish..................................


----------



## gsingh

netzkeenet said:


> Hello I have been waiting for 12 weeks but no co still


Hope you get direct grant on Monday. Wishing you luck.

There is no pattern or time frame. There are guys who are waiting for more than 4 months and there are people who got grant in just one and a half month. 

I have applied on 19th June and wait is on to hear someone. 

I wish authorities to speed up the process for all.


----------



## amitc21

Congrats Buddy, CO must have considered ur family , thats why he demanded PCC for u both. HOPE for the best : )




Blue Bird said:


> CO assigned to my application today and asked for PCC of me and my spouse. Although both documents were already front loaded. Both PCC send again today.
> 
> Issue:
> My agent has sent an email to DIBP last Friday for addition of my family but we have not received any reply from them. Today when CO assigned and ask for additional documents my agent also write CO for the same. Lets see what CO reply.


----------



## Blue Bird

amitc21 said:


> Congrats Buddy, CO must have considered ur family , thats why he demanded PCC for u both. HOPE for the best : )


Thanks for your best wishes.


----------



## amitc21

*Grant in Just 8 days*

Chinese offshore applicant applied on 25th August 2014,granted visa today, CO was allocated on 26th, Medical 28th.

Thats unprecedented ! DIBP is unpridictible.


----------



## bigdaddy

amitc21 said:


> Chinese offshore applicant applied on 25th August 2014,granted visa today, CO was allocated on 26th, Medical 28th.
> 
> Thats unprecedented ! DIBP is unpridictible.


Thats Unbelievable.....


----------



## pkp30

amitc21 said:


> Chinese offshore applicant applied on 25th August 2014,granted visa today, CO was allocated on 26th, Medical 28th.
> 
> Thats unprecedented ! DIBP is unpridictible.



Buddy, are you sure? Unbelievable !!!!

No grants in last few days...

Our forum seems deserted...

Any long leaves in Australia ?


----------



## pkp30

bigdaddy said:


> Thats Unbelievable.....


Dear Friend,
You applied for SG PCC after CO allocation or before itself ?


----------



## Ritzagni

amitc21 said:


> Chinese offshore applicant applied on 25th August 2014,granted visa today, CO was allocated on 26th, Medical 28th.
> 
> Thats unprecedented ! DIBP is unpridictible.


Somebody please let Guinness book know,


----------



## ark

amitc21 said:


> Chinese offshore applicant applied on 25th August 2014,granted visa today, CO was allocated on 26th, Medical 28th.
> 
> Thats unprecedented ! DIBP is unpridictible.


No way, doubt the credibility


----------



## Yenigalla

Fellow April applicants- Hunter/Mark/Sarfaraz/Kalim/Asher/Askmillan/Eva/Waqarali- any updates yet on your applications? We have stepped into September!!!


----------



## pkp30

Yenigalla said:


> Fellow April applicants- Hunter/Mark/Sarfaraz/Kalim/Asher/Askmillan/Eva/Waqarali- any updates yet on your applications? We have stepped into September!!!


I am hoping you and other April applicants would get the grants by this week.


----------



## IndAussie

Yenigalla said:


> Fellow April applicants- Hunter/Mark/Sarfaraz/Kalim/Asher/Askmillan/Eva/Waqarali- any updates yet on your applications? We have stepped into September!!!


I think we should include an additional field on the Visa Tracker to know what is the issue with the applications that are stuck. Like What did the CO ask. May be a free text comment in the last column for the benefit of future applicants. Like mine is stuck right now for want of proof of functional English for my spouse. Although her mark sheet has a foot note, saying 'Medium of Instruction - English'.


----------



## delvy

Hi guys,

I have applied for the Jordan PCC in the embassy on May 27, 2014 and still even after 3 months it is not ready!! And the embassy even dont have a clue about this matter; when they would receive it. really frustrating situation I am in now.

The CO asked for this PCC on 29 July and gave 28 days time to submit it. and the time limit is over on 28 August.
What would be the implication of this? i am really worried.. would they reject my visa application? would I lose my money...my future in Aus?


----------



## IndAussie

delvy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have applied for the Jordan PCC in the embassy on May 27, 2014 and still even after 3 months it is not ready!! And the embassy even dont have a clue about this matter; when they would receive it. really frustrating situation I am in now.
> 
> The CO asked for this PCC on 29 July and gave 28 days time to submit it. and the time limit is over on 28 August.
> What would be the implication of this? i am really worried.. would they reject my visa application? would I lose my money...my future in Aus?


Did you contact them and ask for more time? If yes, have they not responded?


----------



## Waqarali20005

Yenigalla said:


> Fellow April applicants- Hunter/Mark/Sarfaraz/Kalim/Asher/Askmillan/Eva/Waqarali- any updates yet on your applications? We have stepped into September!!!


waiting for CO to add my baby in the application....


----------



## Waqarali20005

Yenigalla said:


> Hi there- congratulations on the newborn...
> Have you uploaded all pending docs which were requested by your team?


yup, they asked for polio vaccination certificates only...which i uploaded on 07th aug


----------



## gary31

Hey guyz, any idea how to save data while filling up form 80, it does not allow to save 

Plz help


----------



## Hunter85

Yenigalla said:


> Fellow April applicants- Hunter/Mark/Sarfaraz/Kalim/Asher/Askmillan/Eva/Waqarali- any updates yet on your applications? We have stepped into September!!!


Well probably you all my story but I will tell it one more time for new joiners to this forum.

I applied back in april 8th. I was full of hope those days and I was thinking that max in 3 months (meaning in July) I was going to have my visa granted. I was so impatient that I didnt want to waste any time so I front loaded all my documents on may. 

Sadly after surfing daily in this forum I found out that 190 applications were suspended till July 1st. So apx. 3 month just passed without any progress. 

On 23rd of June my CO contacted me for PCC (which were already front loaded). But since I needed get PCC from 4 different countries and 1 of them was going to expire on October 2014, I applied for new ones. All new PCCs were uploaded on 18/08/2014. My agent also sent an e mail to gsm.allocated mail group. on 26th of August CO again contacted and again claimed that they are unable to see the documents (for the 3rd time). All documents were attached 1 more time (hopefully last one) and sent the same day. By looking at the trend, they generally reply in 8 to 14 days. So I am waiting patiently


----------



## shhibhi

Hunter85 said:


> Well probably you all my story but I will tell it one more time for new joiners to this forum.
> 
> I applied back in april 8th. I was full of hope those days and I was thinking that max in 3 months (meaning in July) I was going to have my visa granted. I was so impatient that I didnt want to waste any time so I front loaded all my documents on may.
> 
> Sadly after surfing daily in this forum I found out that 190 applications were suspended till July 1st. So apx. 3 month just passed without any progress.
> 
> On 23rd of June my CO contacted me for PCC (which were already front loaded). But since I needed get PCC from 4 different countries and 1 of them was going to expire on October 2014, I applied for new ones. All new PCCs were uploaded on 18/08/2014. My agent also sent an e mail to gsm.allocated mail group. on 26th of August CO again contacted and again claimed that they are unable to see the documents (for the 3rd time). All documents were attached 1 more time (hopefully last one) and sent the same day. By looking at the trend, they generally reply in 8 to 14 days. So I am waiting patiently


Best of luck Hunter 85.. hopefully you will great your grant soon by end of this week..


----------



## gsingh

Hunter85 said:


> Well probably you all my story but I will tell it one more time for new joiners to this forum.
> 
> I applied back in april 8th. I was full of hope those days and I was thinking that max in 3 months (meaning in July) I was going to have my visa granted. I was so impatient that I didnt want to waste any time so I front loaded all my documents on may.
> 
> Sadly after surfing daily in this forum I found out that 190 applications were suspended till July 1st. So apx. 3 month just passed without any progress.
> 
> On 23rd of June my CO contacted me for PCC (which were already front loaded). But since I needed get PCC from 4 different countries and 1 of them was going to expire on October 2014, I applied for new ones. All new PCCs were uploaded on 18/08/2014. My agent also sent an e mail to gsm.allocated mail group. on 26th of August CO again contacted and again claimed that they are unable to see the documents (for the 3rd time). All documents were attached 1 more time (hopefully last one) and sent the same day. By looking at the trend, they generally reply in 8 to 14 days. So I am waiting patiently


I know how hard it is to wait. Wish you grant sooner than anybody can assume.

I am also getting restless. Just wanna go to slumber till my grant.


----------



## Markl41

After having my agent contact them everyday last week, we eventually go hold of someone on Friday who told her that there was apparently a query flagged on my file... It seems there was a typing mistake on my ACS letter which caused confusion, however nobody informed my agent about it, so my file was just sitting around waiting for a CO to pickup the file again... We were told to follow up again on Thursday if nothing happens by then...


----------



## Wockhardt

All the best for today's grants! :deadhorse:


----------



## Waqarali20005

some one please let me know how can i call this number from 131 881 from pakistan? what prefixes etc are required. this is the contact number of DIBP Adelaide office. Anyone how previously called them??


----------



## Hunter85

Waqarali20005 said:


> some one please let me know how can i call this number from 131 881 from pakistan? what prefixes etc are required. this is the contact number of DIBP Adelaide office. Anyone how previously called them??


I am also planning to call Adelaide team 23 tomorrow, anyone knows the phone number?


----------



## MikkiDuda

<Waqarali20005> You could use this site to find out the number: International dialing codes to Australia â€“ South Australia â€“ Adelaide . Just select the place you call from, the destination and insert the phone number and the site will give you the complete combination. In this case seems to be: 00 61 8 131881. 

I have called them and waited on the line for more than one hour - the entire phone call lasted almost 95 minutes. I have used Skype credit to call and called from laptop.

<Hunter85> If you not have the direct number for team 23, call the same number and ask to be redirected. They did this for me. On the down side, you will also have to wait on the general phone...


----------



## kalim kashif

Yenigalla said:


> Fellow April applicants- Hunter/Mark/Sarfaraz/Kalim/Asher/Askmillan/Eva/Waqarali- any updates yet on your applications? We have stepped into September!!!


Still waiting !


Visa 190 Applied: 14 April, CO allocation: 1st Aug. 2014, Addit. Docs submitted: 5th August, Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Waqarali20005

MikkiDuda said:


> <Waqarali20005> You could use this site to find out the number: International dialing codes to Australia – South Australia – Adelaide . Just select the place you call from, the destination and insert the phone number and the site will give you the complete combination. In this case seems to be: 00 61 8 131881.
> 
> I have called them and waited on the line for more than one hour - the entire phone call lasted almost 95 minutes. I have used Skype credit to call and called from laptop.
> 
> <Hunter85> If you not have the direct number for team 23, call the same number and ask to be redirected. They did this for me. On the down side, you will also have to wait on the general phone...


i tried this number 00 61 8 131881 but no success, nevertheless some one from another thread shared this number with me +61 1300 364613. i will call them tomorrow


----------



## Hunter85

Waqarali20005 said:


> i tried this number 00 61 8 131881 but no success, nevertheless some one from another thread shared this number with me +61 1300 364613. i will call them tomorrow


is this number : +61 1300 364613 if for all applicants? 190/189 and any CO group?


----------



## Nishbhar

Addy11 said:


> quick question about frontloading the documents after lodging eVisa:
> 
> i looked up the dibp website and it says here (Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) document checklist) that "All supporting documents must be scanned and uploaded with your application. All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents."
> 
> Could you please let me know where it says color scan is OK without certified copy?


Color scans of original documents is perfectly fine!


----------



## Waqarali20005

Hunter85 said:


> is this number : +61 1300 364613 if for all applicants? 190/189 and any CO group?


for all applicants having CO from Adelaide Office...
+61 7 3136 7000 this number is for brisbane office..


----------



## Addy11

is this listed on the site somewhere? just to be sure 



Nishbhar said:


> Color scans of original documents is perfectly fine!


----------



## Hunter85

Waqarali20005 said:


> for all applicants having CO from Adelaide Office...
> +61 7 3136 7000 this number is for brisbane office..


I know it is stupid but I just wanted to confirm 1 more time

My CO is from Adelaide team 23

So i should call +61 1300 364613 ??


----------



## Waqarali20005

Hunter85 said:


> I know it is stupid but I just wanted to confirm 1 more time
> 
> My CO is from Adelaide team 23
> 
> So i should call +61 1300 364613 ??


i suppose yes, as i have not tried this number but this was what someone shared with me... let both of us try....


----------



## netzkeenet

MikkiDuda said:


> <Waqarali20005> You could use this site to find out the number: International dialing codes to Australia – South Australia – Adelaide . Just select the place you call from, the destination and insert the phone number and the site will give you the complete combination. In this case seems to be: 00 61 8 131881.
> 
> I have called them and waited on the line for more than one hour - the entire phone call lasted almost 95 minutes. I have used Skype credit to call and called from laptop.
> 
> <Hunter85> If you not have the direct number for team 23, call the same number and ask to be redirected. They did this for me. On the down side, you will also have to wait on the general phone...


Hi how do yu use skype to call? I subscribrd to the 120min call per month but its not working.


----------



## eva-aus1

you need to add skype credit , instead of subscription.. 

Eva



netzkeenet said:


> Hi how do yu use skype to call? I subscribrd to the 120min call per month but its not working.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

Hunter85 said:


> I am also planning to call Adelaide team 23 tomorrow, anyone knows the phone number?


I have called them twice from pak. I used skype credit. Loaded my account fot aud25. I called them early in the morning i.e 0400 pst and that means 0830 adelaide time. Just dial +61131881. And wait. You will probably have to wait for about 60min plus. Operator would like to know your trn number and dob etc. Then you can ask whatever you want to.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

Allah ka lakh lakh shukar hay. I have received my golden mail today at about 0730am. It was getting worse day by day but now i am feeling relieved. We are family of 4. Will update signature latee.


----------



## chiku2006

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> Allah ka lakh lakh shukar hay. I have received my golden mail today at about 0730am. It was getting worse day by day but now i am feeling relieved. We are family of 4. Will update signature latee.


Congrats sarfraz !!!

when and where are you heading?


----------



## Future_ozzy

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> Allah ka lakh lakh shukar hay. I have received my golden mail today at about 0730am. It was getting worse day by day but now i am feeling relieved. We are family of 4. Will update signature latee.


Congrats and good luck for your future in Oz.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ritzagni

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> Allah ka lakh lakh shukar hay. I have received my golden mail today at about 0730am. It was getting worse day by day but now i am feeling relieved. We are family of 4. Will update signature latee.


Heartiest Congratulations brother, so happy for you. ray2:


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

chiku2006 said:


> Congrats sarfraz !!!
> 
> when and where are you heading?


Mid october, Perth. Have some family members there. Any one want t join?


----------



## ohornish82

Is it matter of time to get grant If CO is allocated and ask for PCC and Medical to submit ?? I know , you can help me out by giving your opinion . Thanks


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

Another observation that I have is that now DIBP has monthly quota. They will give more grants in early days of month and then will get slow at the end. This is to avoid 2013-14 like situation when they ended up exhausting their quotas in Feb2014.


----------



## Blue Bird

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> Mid october, Perth. Have some family members there. Any one want t join?


Sarfraz Ahmed,
Congrats


----------



## Hunter85

ohornish82 said:


> Is it matter of time to get grant If CO is allocated and ask for PCC and Medical to submit ?? I know , you can help me out by giving your opinion . Thanks


I would say yes, after you submit PCC it takes apx. around 6-7 working days to get your grant


----------



## kalim kashif

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> Allah ka lakh lakh shukar hay. I have received my golden mail today at about 0730am. It was getting worse day by day but now i am feeling relieved. We are family of 4. Will update signature latee.


Congrats! brother, You called them couple of days back. Do you think so calling them helped to speed up your case. Although you mentioned that it takes 3 months after CO allocation for the decision according to the person you talked on phone


----------



## ark

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> Another observation that I have is that now DIBP has monthly quota. They will give more grants in early days of month and then will get slow at the end. This is to avoid 2013-14 like situation when they ended up exhausting their quotas in Feb2014.


Congrats


----------



## netzkeenet

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> I have called them twice from pak. I used skype credit. Loaded my account fot aud25. I called them early in the morning i.e 0400 pst and that means 0830 adelaide time. Just dial +61131881. And wait. You will probably have to wait for about 60min plus. Operator would like to know your trn number and dob etc. Then you can ask whatever you want to.


Thank you. would 25 AUD be enough for the call? how many hours is the 25aud?


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

netzkeenet said:


> Thank you. would 25 AUD be enough for the call? how many hours is the 25aud?


yes they are enough. Actually after 2 calls of approximately 60-70min each i still have 16.28 Aud left in my skype account. so it will take around 5Aud per call. Well you can load 15 can make 2 calls very easily even if you have to wait for longer than me.


----------



## netzkeenet

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> yes they are enough. Actually after 2 calls of approximately 60-70min each i still have 16.28 Aud left in my skype account. so it will take around 5Aud per call. Well you can load 15 can make 2 calls very easily even if you have to wait for longer than me.


thank you so much. It was really cheap. I already made a call... and it cost me only 6 dollars for 70min call.


----------



## IndAussie

So Ladies and Gentlemen!

We got it!!! Exactly 3 months from the date of applying.

Thank you Jesus! Thank you all the members of this forum. Time for celebrations


----------



## wanyy103

anyone know the contact number for adelaide office?
cheers


----------



## Timo Borisson

IndAussie said:


> So Ladies and Gentlemen!
> 
> We got it!!! Exactly 3 months from the date of applying.
> 
> Thank you Jesus! Thank you all the members of this forum. Time for celebrations


Sweet, mate! My sincere congratulations!!!
You're next to me in our visa tracker time sheet, wow! My fingers are crossed.
Good luck in Oz, mate!


----------



## wanyy103

Hunter85 said:


> I know it is stupid but I just wanted to confirm 1 more time
> 
> My CO is from Adelaide team 23
> 
> So i should call +61 1300 364613 ??


any luck calling them?


----------



## IndAussie

Timo Borisson said:


> Sweet, mate! My sincere congratulations!!!
> You're next to me in our visa tracker time sheet, wow! My fingers are crossed.
> Good luck in Oz, mate!


All the best to you Timo! You are next


----------



## shhibhi

*Congratulations !*



IndAussie said:


> So Ladies and Gentlemen!
> 
> We got it!!! Exactly 3 months from the date of applying.
> 
> Thank you Jesus! Thank you all the members of this forum. Time for celebrations


Many congratulations!


----------



## Ritzagni

ohornish82 said:


> Is it matter of time to get grant If CO is allocated and ask for PCC and Medical to submit ?? I know , you can help me out by giving your opinion . Thanks


Most of the cases we have observed in recent past have this pattern,

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> Another observation that I have is that now DIBP has monthly quota. They will give more grants in early days of month and then will get slow at the end. This is to avoid 2013-14 like situation when they ended up exhausting their quotas in Feb2014.


I heard that monthly quotas as applicable to 189 only and not 190, not sure though,

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

IndAussie said:


> So Ladies and Gentlemen!
> 
> We got it!!! Exactly 3 months from the date of applying.
> 
> Thank you Jesus! Thank you all the members of this forum. Time for celebrations


Congratulations,


----------



## deepu

Congrats to every one who got their GRANTS and GOOD LUCK to all who are waiting.......


----------



## deepu

*CO?????*



Ritzagni said:


> I heard that monthly quotas as applicable to 189 only and not 190, not sure though,
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Hey Buddy


Has CO been assigned to your case??????


----------



## Blue Bird

IndAussie said:


> So Ladies and Gentlemen!
> 
> We got it!!! Exactly 3 months from the date of applying.
> 
> Thank you Jesus! Thank you all the members of this forum. Time for celebrations


Congrats:cheer2:


----------



## sushree

Hunter85 said:


> Like in my case, I front loaded all documents and CO contacted me for PCC (which was already uploaded) and I uploaded them again and send a notification e mail, CO again contacted me yesterday stating to send them via e mail.
> 
> So basically direct grant is very good, it is the grant when CO doesnt even contact you and probobly takes less time to have your grant.


Hi,

I am waiting for the state sponsorship still....... They are taking ages to give the same. VIC state also has a reputation of rejecting sponsorship for testers which is bad. I really do not have any clue where this is going. 

Sushree


----------



## Ritzagni

deepu said:


> Hey Buddy
> 
> 
> Has CO been assigned to your case??????


I haven't been notified of it as yet. Although I have seen a few people who only came to know that a CO is indeed working on their case when the inquired on phone, while there have been no correspondence on the same.

I have frontloaded everything, please pray for me for a direct grant. ray:


----------



## ark

Ritzagni said:


> I haven't been notified of it as yet. Although I have seen a few people who only came to know that a CO is indeed working on their case when the inquired on phone, while there have been no correspondence on the same.
> 
> I have frontloaded everything, please pray for me for a direct grant. ray:


Same here, let's pray together:fingerscrossed:


----------



## gsingh

Its been a week since I have uploaded my Travel document, still showing "Required" not "Received" as if they have just halted processing.

Still no CO assigned and there are July applicants who have got CO. Don't know whats going on.


----------



## jimmyhendrix

IndAussie said:


> All the best to you Timo! You are next


Congrats Mate!!!


----------



## pratiik

hi guys my status on immi account is showing that finalised can anyone tell me what does that mean...........


----------



## jimmyhendrix

pratiik said:


> hi guys my status on immi account is showing that finalised can anyone tell me what does that mean...........


 It means "Grant" is on the way Mate!!! Time for Celebration!!!:cheer2:


----------



## netzkeenet

I called dibp today and the lady told me that she cannot disclose if a CO is already assigned on my case. is this normal? Because I have read that some forum members were informed that they already have a case officer.


----------



## netzkeenet

gsingh said:


> Its been a week since I have uploaded my Travel document, still showing "Required" not "Received" as if they have just halted processing.
> 
> Still no CO assigned and there are July applicants who have got CO. Don't know whats going on.


what could have happened and what does that mean? Because I don't have a CO yet but when I uploaded form 80 the following day it changed to received already.


----------



## msdaus

pratiik said:


> hi guys my status on immi account is showing that finalised can anyone tell me what does that mean...........


Congratulations......


----------



## deepu

pratiik said:


> hi guys my status on immi account is showing that finalised can anyone tell me what does that mean...........


Buddy....

it means you need to get ready for accepting the loads of cograts and get ready to give us a party........


----------



## Waqarali20005

deepu said:


> Buddy....
> 
> it means you need to get ready for accepting the loads of cograts and get ready to give us a party........


Here it is, first congrats from me ......


----------



## jimmyhendrix

netzkeenet said:


> what could have happened and what does that mean? Because I don't have a CO yet but when I uploaded form 80 the following day it changed to received already.


No need to panic mate.it would take 3 to five days to show "received"..even i uploaded two of my documents on 1st and its showing "required".


----------



## netzkeenet

jimmyhendrix said:


> No need to panic mate.it would take 3 to five days to show "received"..even i uploaded two of my documents on 1st and its showing "required".


hi jimmy. gsing said he uploaded his documents a week ago but the status still is required while i uploaded mine and took only one day and the status changed to received. does that mean anything?


----------



## gsingh

netzkeenet said:


> what could have happened and what does that mean? Because I don't have a CO yet but when I uploaded form 80 the following day it changed to received already.


God knows, but I think that isn't a cause of worry. May be they have already taken the required docs and this one is no longer required so they didn't care to check it. Hoping for the best.


----------



## gsingh

jimmyhendrix said:


> No need to panic mate.it would take 3 to five days to show "received"..even i uploaded two of my documents on 1st and its showing "required".


Jimmy,

your signature is hilarious. Haha. Cann't stop myself laughing. :heh::heh:


----------



## Wockhardt

IndAussie said:


> So Ladies and Gentlemen!
> 
> We got it!!! Exactly 3 months from the date of applying.
> 
> Thank you Jesus! Thank you all the members of this forum. Time for celebrations


Congrats man!!!


----------



## elamaran

May I know the validity of certified copy of original. I have certified copies done 1 year back for skills asseessment, can i use the same for visa application.


----------



## tarunar1

elamaran said:


> May I know the validity of certified copy of original. I have certified copies done 1 year back for skills asseessment, can i use the same for visa application.


You can use the color copy of originals which you used for NSW SS. They are also accepted.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## jimmyhendrix

netzkeenet said:


> hi jimmy. gsing said he uploaded his documents a week ago but the status still is required while i uploaded mine and took only one day and the status changed to received. does that mean anything?


Lets hope its not a case to worry mate..even my immiaccount status shows required!!!


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

jimmyhendrix said:


> Lets hope its not a case to worry mate..even my immiaccount status shows required!!!


Hey Jimmy, 

Have you called DIBP yet?!


----------



## Hunter85

guys, today my girl friend called DIBP she had to wait 40 minutes just to find out that she called the wrong number and the lady on the line transferred her to someone else.

They didnt provide much information, they just said all documents are received and there is nothing needed to be done on our side. They told us that our application is pending for decision and they will inform us.


----------



## msdaus

I have uploaded our form 80 on 30-Aug-2014, however immiaccount link does not disappear and the status of "Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment" is still "required".

Is it normal? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jimmyhendrix

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hey Jimmy,
> 
> Have you called DIBP yet?!


Not yet bro...waiting for the "Three months completion".. tht would be sep 20th.


----------



## Ritzagni

msdaus said:


> I have uploaded our form 80 on 30-Aug-2014, however immiaccount link does not disappear and the status of "Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment" is still "required".
> 
> Is it normal? Thanks in advance.


In my case the status of document is being shown as received, however the link is still there.


----------



## msdaus

Ritzagni said:


> In my case the status of document is being shown as received, however the link is still there.


How much days it took to changed the status from Required to Received?


----------



## Nishbhar

msdaus said:


> How much days it took to changed the status from Required to Received?


Really the immi account status doesn't matter. As long as you have uploaded the document its OK. even for me 3-4 docs uploaded after the upgrade still show as required. So, I don't think it's anything to worry about.

I also believe several others have been seeing the same thing..


----------



## pratiik

My immi visa status is saying finalised so I called my agent and told about it she said it's not a grant you have to wait for some time ???? Any body with same experience


----------



## Future_ozzy

Hunter85 said:


> guys, today my girl friend called DIBP she had to wait 40 minutes just to find out that she called the wrong number and the lady on the line transferred her to someone else.
> 
> They didnt provide much information, they just said all documents are received and there is nothing needed to be done on our side. They told us that our application is pending for decision and they will inform us.


You will get the grant soon mate...

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## anishkumar03

Hi Guys,

I have one serious query....

I was working in one BPO before entering into software for 3 yrs...In EOI, they are asking to put all the work experience details of the last 10 years. In that should I put BPO experience also, and make it not relevant... ?

My question here is, while applying for visa, should I submit the proof of the irrelevant experience (BPO) ?

I am worried bcoz I dont have enough proofs of that BPO exp.

Thanks,
Anish


----------



## Hunter85

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have one serious query....
> 
> I was working in one BPO before entering into software for 3 yrs...In EOI, they are asking to put all the work experience details of the last 10 years. In that should I put BPO experience also, and make it not relevant... ?
> 
> My question here is, while applying for visa, should I submit the proof of the irrelevant experience (BPO) ?
> 
> I am worried bcoz I dont have enough proofs of that BPO exp.
> 
> Thanks,
> Anish


keep it non relevant, you dont need to show any proof for non relevant xp...


----------



## anishkumar03

Hunter85 said:


> keep it non relevant, you dont need to show any proof for non relevant xp...


Thanks a lot hunter. I have worked in total 4 companies in BPO field. So, should I mention all these companies with dates or just put all these experience in name of one company since it is irrelevant. wat u suggest?


----------



## pratiik

Hi guys can anyone tell me once that status has been finalised on immi site . How much time it takes to get a grant letter.. 

Thanks


----------



## Ritzagni

msdaus said:


> How much days it took to changed the status from Required to Received?


As far as I remember, :confused2: 8 days.


----------



## Ritzagni

anishkumar03 said:


> Thanks a lot hunter. I have worked in total 4 companies in BPO field. So, should I mention all these companies with dates or just put all these experience in name of one company since it is irrelevant. wat u suggest?


Be as exact a you can even with the dates of irrelevant experience. 

It can be tedious, but believe me it pays to be straightforward and true in all respects. 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## The_Boss

pratiik said:


> My immi visa status is saying finalised so I called my agent and told about it she said it's not a grant you have to wait for some time ???? Any body with same experience





pratiik said:


> Hi guys can anyone tell me once that status has been finalised on immi site . How much time it takes to get a grant letter..
> 
> Thanks


Thats strange!!! 

Once your application changes to finalised there is an email sent out by your CO along with the grant notification as pdf attachment.

Go to your agent office and ask him/her for more info...


----------



## wanyy103

gsingh said:


> Its been a week since I have uploaded my Travel document, still showing "Required" not "Received" as if they have just halted processing.
> 
> Still no CO assigned and there are July applicants who have got CO. Don't know whats going on.


i rang up 131881 yesterday, and asking about my application status. the lady answer the phone after about 1 hr que told me that my case was assisgin to the adelaide team 23 last thursday. i asked my agent . and he said he didnt heard anything. so i am assuming our june applicant should all got a team assigned by now. since i lodged my application on 26 of June.2014. lets hope for some grant!!!


----------



## netzkeenet

wanyy103 said:


> i rang up 131881 yesterday, and asking about my application status. the lady answer the phone after about 1 hr que told me that my case was assisgin to the adelaide team 23 last thursday. i asked my agent . and he said he didnt heard anything. so i am assuming our june applicant should all got a team assigned by now. since i lodged my application on 26 of June.2014. lets hope for some grant!!!


Really? I called dibp too but the lady said that she cannot disclose any information if i am assigned acase officer or not. I am confused are they not allowed to say if I have a co already?


----------



## avni

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have one serious query....
> 
> I was working in one BPO before entering into software for 3 yrs...In EOI, they are asking to put all the work experience details of the last 10 years. In that should I put BPO experience also, and make it not relevant... ?
> 
> My question here is, while applying for visa, should I submit the proof of the irrelevant experience (BPO) ?
> 
> I am worried bcoz I dont have enough proofs of that BPO exp.
> 
> Thanks,
> Anish


Hi Anish,


In the last 15 years I have change jobs at a crazy speed. And while going through the EOI, I have given each and every proof, as much as I could manage and get. Also as accurate as possible. My agent always told me give them as much information you can give them, as long as its important and can be backed with documents.


----------



## pratiik

*the boss*



The_Boss said:


> Thats strange!!!
> 
> Once your application changes to finalised there is an email sent out by your CO along with the grant notification as pdf attachment.
> 
> Go to your agent office and ask him/her for more info...


the boss I have not been assigned to a case officer the status has changed automatically... finalized


----------



## Future_ozzy

CO is assigned to every application it's just that you will get to know about them when they contact you for further information ..in case nothing is needed the CO finalizes your application without any correspondence.

If you have given an alternate email address in your application check it as well for the grant ,as for one my friend the grant letter was sent to his wife's email address and not his..give a call to DIBP if do not get any correspondence .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## besthar

Future_ozzy said:


> CO is assigned to every application it's just that you will get to know about them when they contact you for further information ..in case nothing is needed the CO finalizes your application without any correspondence.
> 
> If you have given an alternate email address in your application check it as well for the grant ,as for one my friend the grant letter was sent to his wife's email address and not his..give a call to DIBP if do not get any correspondence .
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Get some sleep mate... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## wanyy103

netzkeenet said:


> Really? I called dibp too but the lady said that she cannot disclose any information if i am assigned acase officer or not. I am confused are they not allowed to say if I have a co already?


the lady only told me my case was assigned to a team . not a case officer. so i dont know if that makes any different.


----------



## gsingh

wanyy103 said:


> i rang up 131881 yesterday, and asking about my application status. the lady answer the phone after about 1 hr que told me that my case was assisgin to the adelaide team 23 last thursday. i asked my agent . and he said he didnt heard anything. so i am assuming our june applicant should all got a team assigned by now. since i lodged my application on 26 of June.2014. lets hope for some grant!!!


Thanks dude. Keeping my fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hunter85

yet another day passes with no grant for me


----------



## shalini84

Hi

I had uploaded Form1221 for my husband on 20/8/14 but till today after 14 days it still shows REQUIRED. Normally it takes 2 to 5 days for the all the docs i had uploaded earlier for changing into RECIEVED status. Just want to know how long it takes generally?

Regards


----------



## humtum

Can anyone help me out?

My agent has lodged my visa on 20 AUG 2014. I even got the receipt of it. On last Saturday i went for the Medicals without HAP ID, as my agent told me that Medials can also be done of Ref number given on the Visa Payment Receipt. But the Hospital did not able to locate my details on the E-Medical site by using Ref Number. So i came back without the medicals and contacted my agent for the same reason. He said he would mark a mail to the department regarding this. Yesterday he called me and said that he got a reply from the department that i can be sort out only after the CO will get allocated for you application. The CO will then generate the HAP ID. IS onyone faced such problem? pls help.


----------



## wanyy103

humtum said:


> Can anyone help me out?
> 
> My agent has lodged my visa on 20 AUG 2014. I even got the receipt of it. On last Saturday i went for the Medicals without HAP ID, as my agent told me that Medials can also be done of Ref number given on the Visa Payment Receipt. But the Hospital did not able to locate my details on the E-Medical site by using Ref Number. So i came back without the medicals and contacted my agent for the same reason. He said he would mark a mail to the department regarding this. Yesterday he called me and said that he got a reply from the department that i can be sort out only after the CO will get allocated for you application. The CO will then generate the HAP ID. IS onyone faced such problem? pls help.


somehow my agent got us our HAP letters after we applied. so i suppose there should be a way getting it before a CO taking over.


----------



## Wockhardt

:hurt: no grant yet!! any grants today!


----------



## lovetosmack

@April guys: Can you tell us if you had at least one employer who can't be found on the internet by googling ? Something like self-employed or something ? I know Yenigalla does. What about you Hunter85 ?


----------



## The_Boss

humtum said:


> Can anyone help me out?
> 
> My agent has lodged my visa on 20 AUG 2014. I even got the receipt of it. On last Saturday i went for the Medicals without HAP ID, as my agent told me that Medials can also be done of Ref number given on the Visa Payment Receipt. But the Hospital did not able to locate my details on the E-Medical site by using Ref Number. So i came back without the medicals and contacted my agent for the same reason. He said he would mark a mail to the department regarding this. Yesterday he called me and said that he got a reply from the department that i can be sort out only after the CO will get allocated for you application. The CO will then generate the HAP ID. IS onyone faced such problem? pls help.


Your agent is taking you for a ride. HAP ID is generated by a click of a button. All he needs to do is just click on a link on your immi account and the ID is generated.

He is making you wait for your medicals until the CO asks for it. I don't understand why majority of the agents make their clients wait for the CO to request for meds.

This only leads to unnecessary delays.....


----------



## pratiik

Anybody here who's status say finalised and still have not received the grant letter


----------



## The_Boss

pratiik said:


> Anybody here who's status say finalised and still have not received the grant letter


Like I mentioned earlier, the CO sends you an email once your application is finalised. You need to contact your agent and ask him/her to show you that email.

Or if you have imported your application you can click on "View Correspondence" link on the right side of the page and download your grant letter.


----------



## pratiik

Boss when I click view correspondence it say there no correspondence available ... I am worried abt the application


----------



## avni

humtum said:


> Can anyone help me out?
> 
> My agent has lodged my visa on 20 AUG 2014. I even got the receipt of it. On last Saturday i went for the Medicals without HAP ID, as my agent told me that Medials can also be done of Ref number given on the Visa Payment Receipt. But the Hospital did not able to locate my details on the E-Medical site by using Ref Number. So i came back without the medicals and contacted my agent for the same reason. He said he would mark a mail to the department regarding this. Yesterday he called me and said that he got a reply from the department that i can be sort out only after the CO will get allocated for you application. The CO will then generate the HAP ID. IS onyone faced such problem? pls help.


The hapid is auto generated once visa charges are paid. Don't you have the login id and password to your immi account? I logged in and took prints myself.


----------



## wanyy103

holy ****. agent just called. the visa is granted!!!!!! all the best guys. i will put up my time line here. 

ACS 261212 web developer late 2013
SA SS 15/06/2014
EOI 24/06/2014
visa lodged : 26/06/2014

all doc front loarded.

direct grant. 3/9/2014


----------



## Future_ozzy

wanyy103 said:


> holy ****. agent just called. the visa is granted!!!!!! all the best guys. i will put up my time line here.
> 
> ACS 261212 web developer late 2013
> SA SS 15/06/2014
> EOI 24/06/2014
> visa lodged : 26/06/2014
> 
> all doc front loarded.
> 
> direct grant. 3/9/2014


Congrats Mate ..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## ark

wanyy103 said:


> holy ****. agent just called. the visa is granted!!!!!! all the best guys. i will put up my time line here.
> 
> ACS 261212 web developer late 2013
> SA SS 15/06/2014
> EOI 24/06/2014
> visa lodged : 26/06/2014
> 
> all doc front loarded.
> 
> direct grant. 3/9/2014



Congrats


----------



## avni

wanyy103 said:


> holy ****. agent just called. the visa is granted!!!!!! all the best guys. i will put up my time line here.
> 
> ACS 261212 web developer late 2013
> SA SS 15/06/2014
> EOI 24/06/2014
> visa lodged : 26/06/2014
> 
> all doc front loarded.
> 
> direct grant. 3/9/2014


Congrats.


----------



## Ritzagni

The_Boss said:


> Your agent is taking you for a ride. HAP ID is generated by a click of a button. All he needs to do is just click on a link on your immi account and the ID is generated.
> 
> He is making you wait for your medicals until the CO asks for it. I don't understand why majority of the agents make their clients wait for the CO to request for meds.
> 
> This only leads to unnecessary delays.....


Hey The_boss, on offtrack question, when are planning to fly and what is your IED? :biggrin1:


----------



## Ritzagni

wanyy103 said:


> holy ****. agent just called. the visa is granted!!!!!! all the best guys. i will put up my time line here.
> 
> ACS 261212 web developer late 2013
> SA SS 15/06/2014
> EOI 24/06/2014
> visa lodged : 26/06/2014
> 
> all doc front loarded.
> 
> direct grant. 3/9/2014


Thats is great, Congratulations Wanyy


----------



## Nishbhar

wanyy103 said:


> holy ****. agent just called. the visa is granted!!!!!! all the best guys. i will put up my time line here.
> 
> ACS 261212 web developer late 2013
> SA SS 15/06/2014
> EOI 24/06/2014
> visa lodged : 26/06/2014
> 
> all doc front loarded.
> 
> direct grant. 3/9/2014


Congrats dude!


----------



## afd

Hi, For those of you who have applied for NSW 190 visa type....

What is required during the application process as you have a limited time to apply on application day

How much time does it take to apply online....

Thanks


----------



## Blue Bird

One week is over and CO didn't reply me regarding the addition of my family in my current application.


----------



## Ritzagni

afd said:


> Hi, For those of you who have applied for NSW 190 visa type....
> 
> What is required during the application process as you have a limited time to apply on application day
> 
> How much time does it take to apply online....
> 
> Thanks


 Can't say about NSW, however when on 1st July I applied for SA sponsorship for my occupation, it took me 7 hours to finally submit the form with the documents. It took so long as the site was very very frequently crashing and my uploads/saves were failing. Otherwise it was a task of maximum 1 hour.

I guess if NSW is still to open its occupation list, start the very second they open up the list as many applications may close withing the first few hours like it happened in SA SS.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## jimmyhendrix

wanyy103 said:


> holy ****. agent just called. the visa is granted!!!!!! all the best guys. i will put up my time line here.
> 
> ACS 261212 web developer late 2013
> SA SS 15/06/2014
> EOI 24/06/2014
> visa lodged : 26/06/2014
> 
> all doc front loarded.
> 
> direct grant. 3/9/2014


congrats mate!!


----------



## gsingh

wanyy103 said:


> holy ****. agent just called. the visa is granted!!!!!! all the best guys. i will put up my time line here.
> 
> ACS 261212 web developer late 2013
> SA SS 15/06/2014
> EOI 24/06/2014
> visa lodged : 26/06/2014
> 
> all doc front loarded.
> 
> direct grant. 3/9/2014


Congratulations Dude !!!!!


----------



## pratiik

Guys my visa has been refused SAd news for me


----------



## Nishbhar

pratiik said:


> Guys my visa has been refused SAd news for me


Oh no!! Why?? what is the reason? can you pls share?


----------



## Future_ozzy

pratiik said:


> Guys my visa has been refused SAd news for me


Please give details buddy ..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## netzkeenet

pratiik said:


> Guys my visa has been refused SAd news for me


Why what's wrong?


----------



## NamasteIndia

Hi All!

I have been a silent reader.
I had applied applied for 190 visa for South Australia. Lodged my application on 5th of may and finally got a grant today  can't express my feelings...
I thake this opportunity to congratulate all who have got their grant and wish every one all the best who ever waiting for their grant.

Cheers!
Taher.


----------



## pratiik

They are saying that employment is not valid


----------



## jenritz

pratiik said:


> They are saying that employment is not valid


Sorry, but you did get a positive skills assessment right? Then how come?


----------



## VBP

pratiik said:


> They are saying that employment is not valid


Hey pratik, really sorry to hear abt the news.. can u pls elaborate of wat does "employment not valid" means??


----------



## lovetosmack

pratiik said:


> They are saying that employment is not valid


Can you please paste the exact line they mentioned in the decision letter for the benefit of others?

Unless it's either wrong employment claim (like ACS) or any other reason like fraud they won't reject it. I'm not saying you did, I'm not sure. Did you go through an agent?


----------



## pratiik

Guys my agent have received the refusal so if he sends me the mail I will definitely update it


----------



## pratiik

Jenritz yes my skill assessment is possitive .... Do you think my agent is bulling me


----------



## Future_ozzy

pratiik said:


> Jenritz yes my skill assessment is possitive .... Do you think my agent is bulling me


Unless we see the wording on the refusal letter,no one can comment what the real issue is .


----------



## Vasu G

pratiik said:


> Jenritz yes my skill assessment is possitive .... Do you think my agent is bulling me


From your signature....

Did you really go with 489 ? Because, from the current trend it is highly unlikely to get an invitation for 489 with 60 points. 

Can you please brief us about your experience ?


----------



## The_Boss

Ritzagni said:


> Hey The_boss, on offtrack question, when are planning to fly and what is your IED? :biggrin1:



My IED is 23rd May 2015. My plan is to depart on 14th May 




Blue Bird said:


> One week is over and CO didn't reply me regarding the addition of my family in my current application.



They usually take 8-10 days to reply. Not necessarily from the same team. You can expect another team to reply back.




pratiik said:


> Guys my visa has been refused SAd news for me



Really really feel so sorry for you. Can you please paste the exact details for refusal when your agent shares the info with you.


----------



## ark

pratiik said:


> They are saying that employment is not valid


Feel sorry for you, pal.
I suppose you got your skill assessment done, right? 
What's your occupation code? Did you get something from your assessment authority for your experience, like a Point Test Advisory Letter from VETASSESS?


----------



## Hunter85

NamasteIndia said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I have been a silent reader.
> I had applied applied for 190 visa for South Australia. Lodged my application on 5th of may and finally got a grant today  can't express my feelings...
> I thake this opportunity to congratulate all who have got their grant and wish every one all the best who ever waiting for their grant.
> 
> Cheers!
> Taher.


congrats why did it took so long for you? when did you submit last documents?


----------



## NamasteIndia

Hunter85 said:


> congrats why did it took so long for you? when did you submit last documents?


Thanks!! My case officer was assigned on 8th August. Did my medicals on 14th and submitted it along with my tax papers on 28th August. (Had to resubmit my tax papers)
I called adelaide team 2 today and bingo!! ( had to wait nearly for 70min but it was worth it)


----------



## jenritz

NamasteIndia said:


> Thanks!! My case officer was assigned on 8th August. Did my medicals on 14th and submitted it along with my tax papers on 28th August. (Had to resubmit my tax papers)
> I called adelaide team 2 today and bingo!! ( had to wait nearly for 70min but it was worth it)


What tax papers you had to submit?


----------



## NamasteIndia

jenritz said:


> What tax papers you had to submit?


Income tax papers as I am into business.


----------



## The_Boss

NamasteIndia said:


> Thanks!! My case officer was assigned on 8th August. Did my medicals on 14th and submitted it along with my tax papers on 28th August. (Had to resubmit my tax papers)
> I called adelaide team 2 today and bingo!! ( had to wait nearly for 70min but it was worth it)


Congrats!!!

What I've observed is DIBP usually takes more processing time for self employed applicants.

Did you have the direct # of Adelaide Team 2? Or did you call the generic # and then your call was transferred to someone? And what exactly did the person over the phone tell you?


----------



## Blue Bird

If the skill assessment is positive then why CO refused your case?

It's really scaring news....


----------



## Blue Bird

pratiik said:


> They are saying that employment is not valid


Is your company a renowned? Like lovetosmack said is your company on internet with proper website?


----------



## NamasteIndia

The_Boss said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> What I've observed is DIBP usually takes more processing time for self employed applicants.
> 
> Did you have the direct # of Adelaide Team 2? Or did you call the generic # and then your call was transferred to someone? And what exactly did the person over the phone tell you?


Thanks mate!!
Caled them on generic no. They took my details and told me that my application is in process and cannot not confirm time frame as to when the visa will be granted.


----------



## preeti0408

Hunter85 said:


> yet another day passes with no grant for me


i am also filed in april 15.....waiting just like u hunter.....i had mailed them 3times but don't get a single time reply....don't know what to do ..know i am totally frustrated...........plzzz reply me....


----------



## NamasteIndia

preeti0408 said:


> i am also filed in april 15.....waiting just like u hunter.....i had mailed them 3times but don't get a single time reply....don't know what to do ..know i am totally frustrated...........plzzz reply me....


Relax my friend, have patience. It takes time. I had lodged my application on 5th may and got a grant today. Divert your mind in some other activity that's the best way to pass your days, that's what I did.
I wish you all the best for your grant hope you get it soon.


----------



## preeti0408

preeti0408 said:


> Me also applied on 14 April..still waiting for visa....I think they had hold mid of April....people....



any reply from CO


----------



## netzkeenet

Blue Bird said:


> Is your company a renowned? Like lovetosmack said is your company on internet with proper website?


would there be a problem if the company is renowned? the place where I worked in is a small one in the rural area but it can be googled though but they have no website.


----------



## kalim kashif

preeti0408 said:


> any reply from CO


I applied on 14th april as well, emailed them couple of times but no response


----------



## pilotg2

NamasteIndia said:


> Thanks!! My case officer was assigned on 8th August. Did my medicals on 14th and submitted it along with my tax papers on 28th August. (Had to resubmit my tax papers)
> I called adelaide team 2 today and bingo!! ( had to wait nearly for 70min but it was worth it)


Congrats! We also assigned the same team with a very similar timeline. Please could you let me know the number you called?


----------



## rumbi

im going to call tomorrow,im tired of just waiting after submitting all the requested docs,i applied 12 april


----------



## The_Boss

netzkeenet said:


> would there be a problem if the company is renowned? the place where I worked in is a small one in the rural area but it can be googled though but they have no website.


Not really. I've been following online forums over 2.5 years and have seen people employed with reputed companies (MNCs) where employment verification was done.

It really comes down to the documentation that you provide to DIBP. Provide as much possible to prove your claims


----------



## Markl41

rumbi said:


> im going to call tomorrow,im tired of just waiting after submitting all the requested docs,i applied 12 april


I think our April gang is cursed... We have also sent numerous emails over the last 2 weeks and resorted to calling everyday last week in rose to get some kind of update, only to find out my file had a query flagged on it and nobody had informed my agent so my file was just sitting...bottoms line I had to drop 5 points on my skills assessment because we misinterpreted the letter... Not a great 2 weeks for me and my police clearance expired on the 28th of August, so I'm really feeling like this is never going to happen


----------



## The_Boss

rumbi said:


> im going to call tomorrow,im tired of just waiting after submitting all the requested docs,i applied 12 april





kalim kashif said:


> I applied on 14th april as well, emailed them couple of times but no response





preeti0408 said:


> i am also filed in april 15.....waiting just like u hunter.....i had mailed them 3times but don't get a single time reply....don't know what to do ..know i am totally frustrated...........plzzz reply me....


Sad to see April applications not being finalised yet  Hope all of you get your grants in the coming few days.

While sending emails hope you are including the primary applicant's full name, date of birth, your case officer’s name and either the file reference number or Transaction Reference Number on your email.

Also, mention the TRN and your name on subject line of your email...If you don't provide ALL of these details, you won't get a response to your mails.

Good Luck to all of you!!!


----------



## lovetosmack

netzkeenet said:


> would there be a problem if the company is renowned? the place where I worked in is a small one in the rural area but it can be googled though but they have no website.





The_Boss said:


> Not really. I've been following online forums over 2.5 years and have seen people employed with reputed companies (MNCs) where employment verification was done.
> 
> It really comes down to the documentation that you provide to DIBP. Provide as much possible to prove your claims


All I'm saying is things like a reputed company, enough documentation involving more than two parties like the employer, income tax, PF office will prove to be more easier for anyone to assess rather than submitting only the pay slips from a company which doesn't even have a proper website. Now that's a lot of red flags and becomes very cumbersome for anyone to work on that file. That's just common sense I'm talking and don't quote me on that.


----------



## KrishivRox

humtum said:


> Can anyone help me out?
> 
> My agent has lodged my visa on 20 AUG 2014. I even got the receipt of it. On last Saturday i went for the Medicals without HAP ID, as my agent told me that Medials can also be done of Ref number given on the Visa Payment Receipt. But the Hospital did not able to locate my details on the E-Medical site by using Ref Number. So i came back without the medicals and contacted my agent for the same reason. He said he would mark a mail to the department regarding this. Yesterday he called me and said that he got a reply from the department that i can be sort out only after the CO will get allocated for you application. The CO will then generate the HAP ID. IS onyone faced such problem? pls help.


Hi humtum,

Is your issue resolved? Did you try generating it from the link in your Immi account ?

~Sam


----------



## rumbi

Markl41 said:


> I think our April gang is cursed... We have also sent numerous emails over the last 2 weeks and resorted to calling everyday last week in rose to get some kind of update, only to find out my file had a query flagged on it and nobody had informed my agent so my file was just sitting...bottoms line I had to drop 5 points on my skills assessment because we misinterpreted the letter... Not a great 2 weeks for me and my police clearance expired on the 28th of August, so I'm really feeling like this is never going to happen


i agree with you mark we are cursed,its so frustrating,all my plans are on hold now,not sure anymore


----------



## Markl41

rumbi said:


> i agree with you mark we are cursed,its so frustrating,all my plans are on hold now,not sure anymore


The sad thing is that we almost hit the 5 month mark...I was told 2 to 4 months when I lodged..all my decisions were based on this and here I sit


----------



## Addy11

When I log on to my immi account, the first page shows my list of 'active' applications with app number, last updated date, status etc (obv there's only 1active application listed there) I then click that application number to go to the next page and see my document list etc. however there's a button called submit just below that app number on the first page. Was wondering do I need to click on it after I finish uploading all docs? 

Secondly, I'm in the process of up,oading docs. What happens when I finish? Do I click something like next, submit etc or just wait for CO/DIBP to contact me?

Lastly how does the CO get in touch? Via email or through view correspondence?

Thnx!


----------



## gary31

Congrats to all who got the grant and all the best to everyone else. Do keep me in your prayers !!!!


----------



## NamasteIndia

pilotg2 said:


> Congrats! We also assigned the same team with a very similar timeline. Please could you let me know the number you called?


Thnx!!
The no is +61131881


----------



## pkp30

pratiik said:


> They are saying that employment is not valid


I am very sorry to hear the news.

If there is any re appealing option, try that with additional supporting documents.


----------



## lovetosmack

pkp30 said:


> I am very sorry to hear the news.
> 
> If there is any re appealing option, try that with additional supporting documents.


No reappeal or review options for offshore applicants. :-(


----------



## amitferns

lovetosmack said:


> No reappeal or review options for offshore applicants. :-(


Wouldn't the CO give you a chance to clarify or does he just send a direct rejection?


----------



## shhibhi

lovetosmack said:


> All I'm saying is things like a reputed company, enough documentation involving more than two parties like the employer, income tax, PF office will prove to be more easier for anyone to assess rather than submitting only the pay slips from a company which doesn't even have a proper website. Now that's a lot of red flags and becomes very cumbersome for anyone to work on that file. That's just common sense I'm talking and don't quote me on that.


Hey guys,

I am a bit worried now for my applicatio, when you said reputed company's work experience get visa more quickly . As I work in a medical store and it's in a rural area. .although the store is there for more than 30 years they don't have a website. .

Also my salary is very low so I get paid cash on hand..( you know how it works in India ) The employer has provided me appointment letter , work experience letter, salary certificate and vouchers for my payment . I don't pay any tax as I said income is very law..

any idea what the Co will ask me further ..or do I need to submit anything else to support my work experience.. i have still not received any communications from DIBP..

Please help me if any one has got any idea regarding this.


----------



## Hunter85

guys really strange thing is happening on my immi account.

When I log in the status still looks like In Progress

But when I go into my account under my name it looks like


Grant letter	4 Sep 2014	Letter Created	View grant letter

When i click view grant letter, there is nothing showing up

I dont know if I have grant or not


----------



## msdaus

Hunter85 said:


> guys really strange thing is happening on my immi account.
> 
> When I log in the status still looks like In Progress
> 
> But when I go into my account under my name it looks like
> 
> 
> Grant letter	4 Sep 2014	Letter Created	View grant letter
> 
> When i click view grant letter, there is nothing showing up
> 
> I dont know if I have grant or not



Just wait another 30 minutes, I think you will get your grant. Best of luck, Keep us in your prayer.


----------



## ark

Hunter85 said:


> guys really strange thing is happening on my immi account.
> 
> When I log in the status still looks like In Progress
> 
> But when I go into my account under my name it looks like
> 
> 
> Grant letter	4 Sep 2014	Letter Created	View grant letter
> 
> When i click view grant letter, there is nothing showing up
> 
> I dont know if I have grant or not



Good luck Hunter,
you didn't receive grant notification email?


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Hunter85 said:


> guys really strange thing is happening on my immi account.
> 
> When I log in the status still looks like In Progress
> 
> But when I go into my account under my name it looks like
> 
> 
> Grant letter	4 Sep 2014	Letter Created	View grant letter
> 
> When i click view grant letter, there is nothing showing up
> 
> I dont know if I have grant or not


Definetely GRANT Mate!!


----------



## Hunter85

yes yes yes yes :rockon:

My agent just sent me my grant letter

I have so mixed feelings now, I was all the time imagining how I would react to this moment but now that I have my letter, I am totally in shock 

It has been a long journey, it is almost 1 year since I took my IELTS exam and everything started, I knew it was going to be hard but now that I have it, it looks so easy. Time passed so fast, 

I would like to thank you all for supporting me especially me86, HM, lovetosmack and many other

On the other hand please keep the hope rumbi, kalim kashif, preeti0408, markl41

In my case it always take 8 days (exactly 8 days) to respond to any query, and last documents were submitted last week wednesday.

Thank you so much again 

eace::cheer2::amen:


----------



## rumbi

yipeee,hunter finally got his visa,im happy for you,mark and me are next,congrats hunter


----------



## Markl41

rumbi said:


> yipeee,hunter finally got his visa,im happy for you,mark and me are next,congrats hunter


Rumbi did you call them yet?


----------



## kermit79

Hi, I was wondering if you guys could help....I. Am kermitfrog on the spreadsheet applied end of June for WA and am getting concerned that people are relieving there visas and case officers all around me...also seems that WA hasn't granted many visas recently. With the news that someone got declined yesterday it's really made me worried....


----------



## kermit79

Congrats to hunter aswell and to everyone else receiving their grants..x


----------



## shhibhi

Hunter85 said:


> yes yes yes yes :rockon:
> 
> My agent just sent me my grant letter
> 
> I have so mixed feelings now, I was all the time imagining how I would react to this moment but now that I have my letter, I am totally in shock
> 
> It has been a long journey, it is almost 1 year since I took my IELTS exam and everything started, I knew it was going to be hard but now that I have it, it looks so easy. Time passed so fast,
> 
> I would like to thank you all for supporting me especially me86, HM, lovetosmack and many other
> 
> On the other hand please keep the hope rumbi, kalim kashif, preeti0408, markl41
> 
> In my case it always take 8 days (exactly 8 days) to respond to any query, and last documents were submitted last week wednesday.
> 
> Thank you so much again
> 
> eace::cheer2::amen:


Congrats dude.. :cheer2:


----------



## lovetosmack

amitferns said:


> Wouldn't the CO give you a chance to clarify or does he just send a direct rejection?


No. They won't. Because they gather enough hard evidence before rejecting an application.



shhibhi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am a bit worried now for my applicatio, when you said reputed company's work experience get visa more quickly . As I work in a medical store and it's in a rural area. .although the store is there for more than 30 years they don't have a website. .
> 
> Also my salary is very low so I get paid cash on hand..( you know how it works in India ) The employer has provided me appointment letter , work experience letter, salary certificate and vouchers for my payment . I don't pay any tax as I said income is very law..
> 
> any idea what the Co will ask me further ..or do I need to submit anything else to support my work experience.. i have still not received any communications from DIBP..
> 
> Please help me if any one has got any idea regarding this.


I didn't tell the visa would come sooner. I am saying it would be far easier for the CO to assess your employment experience positively and super quick rather than something like your case. I'm not sure what else can you submit. Because you at least must have been paying PF or some kind of money to the govt, unless which you can't obviously produce any more documentation.




Hunter85 said:


> guys really strange thing is happening on my immi account.
> 
> When I log in the status still looks like In Progress
> 
> But when I go into my account under my name it looks like
> 
> 
> Grant letter	4 Sep 2014	Letter Created	View grant letter
> 
> When i click view grant letter, there is nothing showing up
> 
> I dont know if I have grant or not


Finally !!! Congrats.


----------



## Markl41

Hunter85 said:


> yes yes yes yes :rockon:
> 
> My agent just sent me my grant letter
> 
> I have so mixed feelings now, I was all the time imagining how I would react to this moment but now that I have my letter, I am totally in shock
> 
> It has been a long journey, it is almost 1 year since I took my IELTS exam and everything started, I knew it was going to be hard but now that I have it, it looks so easy. Time passed so fast,
> 
> I would like to thank you all for supporting me especially me86, HM, lovetosmack and many other
> 
> On the other hand please keep the hope rumbi, kalim kashif, preeti0408, markl41
> 
> In my case it always take 8 days (exactly 8 days) to respond to any query, and last documents were submitted last week wednesday.
> 
> Thank you so much again
> 
> eace::cheer2::amen:


That's such awesome news hunter, Im really happy for you!


----------



## amitferns

Hunter85 said:


> yes yes yes yes :rockon:
> 
> My agent just sent me my grant letter
> 
> I have so mixed feelings now, I was all the time imagining how I would react to this moment but now that I have my letter, I am totally in shock
> 
> It has been a long journey, it is almost 1 year since I took my IELTS exam and everything started, I knew it was going to be hard but now that I have it, it looks so easy. Time passed so fast,
> 
> I would like to thank you all for supporting me especially me86, HM, lovetosmack and many other
> 
> On the other hand please keep the hope rumbi, kalim kashif, preeti0408, markl41
> 
> In my case it always take 8 days (exactly 8 days) to respond to any query, and last documents were submitted last week wednesday.
> 
> Thank you so much again
> 
> eace::cheer2::amen:


Congrats mate


----------



## shhibhi

lovetosmack said:


> No. They won't. Because they gather enough hard evidence before rejecting an application.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't tell the visa would come sooner. I am saying it would be far easier for the CO to assess your employment experience positively and super quick rather than something like your case. I'm not sure what else can you submit. Because you at least must have been paying PF or some kind of money to the govt, unless which you can't obviously produce any more documentation.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not paying any PF. .but out of my 8 years experience I have 6 years experience from U.K. and I am trying to get my tax documents from my employer. As I had paid tax there . Once I get it I will upload that..
> Let's c what's going to happen


----------



## Surfer127

Updated timeline


----------



## Vickyh

Hunter85 said:


> yes yes yes yes :rockon:
> 
> My agent just sent me my grant letter
> 
> I have so mixed feelings now, I was all the time imagining how I would react to this moment but now that I have my letter, I am totally in shock
> 
> It has been a long journey, it is almost 1 year since I took my IELTS exam and everything started, I knew it was going to be hard but now that I have it, it looks so easy. Time passed so fast,
> 
> I would like to thank you all for supporting me especially me86, HM, lovetosmack and many other
> 
> On the other hand please keep the hope rumbi, kalim kashif, preeti0408, markl41
> 
> In my case it always take 8 days (exactly 8 days) to respond to any query, and last documents were submitted last week wednesday.
> 
> Thank you so much again
> 
> eace::cheer2::amen:


congrats mate, all the best for your future and enjoy it！


----------



## sid.sami

Hunter85 said:


> yes yes yes yes :rockon:
> 
> My agent just sent me my grant letter
> 
> I have so mixed feelings now, I was all the time imagining how I would react to this moment but now that I have my letter, I am totally in shock
> 
> It has been a long journey, it is almost 1 year since I took my IELTS exam and everything started, I knew it was going to be hard but now that I have it, it looks so easy. Time passed so fast,
> 
> I would like to thank you all for supporting me especially me86, HM, lovetosmack and many other
> 
> On the other hand please keep the hope rumbi, kalim kashif, preeti0408, markl41
> 
> In my case it always take 8 days (exactly 8 days) to respond to any query, and last documents were submitted last week wednesday.
> 
> Thank you so much again
> 
> eace::cheer2::amen:


I can totally relate to this feeling that you are experiencing right now 
Many Congrats 
:tea:


----------



## McJim

Hunter85 said:


> yes yes yes yes :rockon:
> 
> My agent just sent me my grant letter
> 
> I have so mixed feelings now, I was all the time imagining how I would react to this moment but now that I have my letter, I am totally in shock
> 
> It has been a long journey, it is almost 1 year since I took my IELTS exam and everything started, I knew it was going to be hard but now that I have it, it looks so easy. Time passed so fast,
> 
> I would like to thank you all for supporting me especially me86, HM, lovetosmack and many other
> 
> On the other hand please keep the hope rumbi, kalim kashif, preeti0408, markl41
> 
> In my case it always take 8 days (exactly 8 days) to respond to any query, and last documents were submitted last week wednesday.
> 
> Thank you so much again
> 
> eace::cheer2::amen:


Congratulations, mate! Good luck with your life ahead in OZ


----------



## Wockhardt

Hunter85 said:


> yes yes yes yes :rockon:
> 
> My agent just sent me my grant letter
> 
> I have so mixed feelings now, I was all the time imagining how I would react to this moment but now that I have my letter, I am totally in shock
> 
> It has been a long journey, it is almost 1 year since I took my IELTS exam and everything started, I knew it was going to be hard but now that I have it, it looks so easy. Time passed so fast,
> 
> I would like to thank you all for supporting me especially me86, HM, lovetosmack and many other
> 
> On the other hand please keep the hope rumbi, kalim kashif, preeti0408, markl41
> 
> In my case it always take 8 days (exactly 8 days) to respond to any query, and last documents were submitted last week wednesday.
> 
> Thank you so much again
> 
> eace::cheer2::amen:


Congrats mate! Long wait comes to an end!!!


----------



## Nishbhar

Wockhardt said:


> Congrats mate! Long wait comes to an end!!!


Congrats Wockhardt, you got your grant today?


----------



## Wockhardt

One Journey comes to a close and another one begins

Exactly 3 months ago I had applied for the Visa and today I received it! For me and my family.

Thanks a ton to this forum:tea:

Yipeee!!! cheer2::cheer2::cheer2n top of the world :drum:


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Wockhardt said:


> One Journey comes to a close and another one begins
> 
> Exactly 3 months ago I had applied for the Visa and today I received it! For me and my family.
> 
> Thanks a ton to this forum:tea:
> 
> Yipeee!!! cheer2::cheer2::cheer2n top of the world :drum:


Congrats mate


----------



## MikkiDuda

Addy11 said:


> When I log on to my immi account, the first page shows my list of 'active' applications with app number, last updated date, status etc (obv there's only 1active application listed there) I then click that application number to go to the next page and see my document list etc. however there's a button called submit just below that app number on the first page. Was wondering do I need to click on it after I finish uploading all docs?
> 
> Secondly, I'm in the process of up,oading docs. What happens when I finish? Do I click something like next, submit etc or just wait for CO/DIBP to contact me?
> 
> Lastly how does the CO get in touch? Via email or through view correspondence?
> 
> Thnx!


You do not need to click it when finished uploading docs. That button, I think, is there for agents that add applications all the time no matter what the status of the previous applicants is, so they can have submitted applications in parallel with unfinished ones.

Nothing happens after you finish uploading the documents. Their status needs to change in a while to "Received" than just wait for somebody to actually verify your case. You can add documents at any time. I have decided to add my National ID card on 04 August and received CO on 08 August.

CO will contact you via "Correspondence" tab in your application which will forward you the information through the registered e-mail. Sometimes the e-mail come directly to the registered e-mail, and after the case is complete all the communication will appear in the Application tab. You should verify both the e-mail and the application.


----------



## McJim

Wockhardt said:


> One Journey comes to a close and another one begins
> 
> Exactly 3 months ago I had applied for the Visa and today I received it! For me and my family.
> 
> Thanks a ton to this forum:tea:
> 
> Yipeee!!! cheer2::cheer2::cheer2n top of the world :drum:


Congratulation, Wockhardt!


----------



## amitc21

Congrats Mate !!! 



Wockhardt said:


> One Journey comes to a close and another one begins
> 
> Exactly 3 months ago I had applied for the Visa and today I received it! For me and my family.
> 
> Thanks a ton to this forum:tea:
> 
> Yipeee!!! cheer2::cheer2::cheer2n top of the world :drum:


----------



## Future_ozzy

Wockhardt said:


> One Journey comes to a close and another one begins
> 
> Exactly 3 months ago I had applied for the Visa and today I received it! For me and my family.
> 
> Thanks a ton to this forum:tea:
> 
> Yipeee!!! cheer2::cheer2::cheer2n top of the world :drum:


Congrats Mate...

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Future_ozzy

Hunter85 said:


> yes yes yes yes :rockon:
> 
> My agent just sent me my grant letter
> 
> I have so mixed feelings now, I was all the time imagining how I would react to this moment but now that I have my letter, I am totally in shock
> 
> It has been a long journey, it is almost 1 year since I took my IELTS exam and everything started, I knew it was going to be hard but now that I have it, it looks so easy. Time passed so fast,
> 
> I would like to thank you all for supporting me especially me86, HM, lovetosmack and many other
> 
> On the other hand please keep the hope rumbi, kalim kashif, preeti0408, markl41
> 
> In my case it always take 8 days (exactly 8 days) to respond to any query, and last documents were submitted last week wednesday.
> 
> Thank you so much again
> 
> eace::cheer2::amen:


Congrats Hunter..finally you got your prized catch...

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## xyrene

Hello everyone. I have recently made a follow up regarding my application because its more than 3 months now and I haven't got any CO. This is their reply:

The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.

We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.

The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that we will do all we can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.

You will be advised if a decision has been made or if any further information is required.

Is this just a generic reply? Thank you


----------



## xyrene

Hunter85 said:


> yes yes yes yes :rockon:
> 
> My agent just sent me my grant letter
> 
> I have so mixed feelings now, I was all the time imagining how I would react to this moment but now that I have my letter, I am totally in shock
> 
> It has been a long journey, it is almost 1 year since I took my IELTS exam and everything started, I knew it was going to be hard but now that I have it, it looks so easy. Time passed so fast,
> 
> I would like to thank you all for supporting me especially me86, HM, lovetosmack and many other
> 
> On the other hand please keep the hope rumbi, kalim kashif, preeti0408, markl41
> 
> In my case it always take 8 days (exactly 8 days) to respond to any query, and last documents were submitted last week wednesday.
> 
> Thank you so much again
> 
> eace::cheer2::amen:


Congrats for getting your visa. Where you the one that did not claim points for work experience? were you asked to pass some payslips and tax papers? Thank you.


----------



## Nadi_

I have been a silent viewer
I want to share my timelines
SA SS approval 23rd July
Visa 190 application 23rd July
PCC and medicals 16th August
CO / Grant : not yet


----------



## Yenigalla

xyrene said:


> Hello everyone. I have recently made a follow up regarding my application because its more than 3 months now and I haven't got any CO. This is their reply:
> 
> The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.
> 
> We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.
> 
> The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that we will do all we can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> You will be advised if a decision has been made or if any further information is required.
> 
> Is this just a generic reply? Thank you


 Yes.This is a generic reply. I too recvd the same response.


----------



## Yenigalla

Congartulations... Hunter & wockhardt


----------



## Yenigalla

Markl41 said:


> That's such awesome news hunter, Im really happy for you!


Mark- Have you applied for a new PCC?When do you expect to receive it?


----------



## Ritzagni

Hunter85 said:


> yes yes yes yes :rockon:
> 
> My agent just sent me my grant letter
> 
> I have so mixed feelings now, I was all the time imagining how I would react to this moment but now that I have my letter, I am totally in shock
> 
> It has been a long journey, it is almost 1 year since I took my IELTS exam and everything started, I knew it was going to be hard but now that I have it, it looks so easy. Time passed so fast,
> 
> I would like to thank you all for supporting me especially me86, HM, lovetosmack and many other
> 
> On the other hand please keep the hope rumbi, kalim kashif, preeti0408, markl41
> 
> In my case it always take 8 days (exactly 8 days) to respond to any query, and last documents were submitted last week wednesday.
> 
> Thank you so much again
> 
> eace::cheer2::amen:



Good God Gracious, Many Congratulations bro, you have waited for so long, Finally..
Good to see April moving


----------



## Ritzagni

Wockhardt said:


> One Journey comes to a close and another one begins
> 
> Exactly 3 months ago I had applied for the Visa and today I received it! For me and my family.
> 
> Thanks a ton to this forum:tea:
> 
> Yipeee!!! cheer2::cheer2::cheer2n top of the world :drum:


Congratulations Wockhardt


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Wockhardt said:


> One Journey comes to a close and another one begins
> 
> Exactly 3 months ago I had applied for the Visa and today I received it! For me and my family.
> 
> Thanks a ton to this forum:tea:
> 
> Yipeee!!! cheer2::cheer2::cheer2n top of the world :drum:


Congrats Wockhardt!!!


----------



## jimmyhendrix

kermit79 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if you guys could help....I. Am kermitfrog on the spreadsheet applied end of June for WA and am getting concerned that people are relieving there visas and case officers all around me...also seems that WA hasn't granted many visas recently. With the news that someone got declined yesterday it's really made me worried....


Dont worry mate..its only a matter of time..everybody will have their time to celebrate..look at Hunter..he showed the ultimate patience and he got the GRANT!!!


----------



## Vickyh

Wockhardt said:


> One Journey comes to a close and another one begins
> 
> Exactly 3 months ago I had applied for the Visa and today I received it! For me and my family.
> 
> Thanks a ton to this forum:tea:
> 
> Yipeee!!! cheer2::cheer2::cheer2n top of the world :drum:


congrats mate, all the best to you and your family~


----------



## Future_ozzy

Nadi_ said:


> I have been a silent viewer
> I want to share my timelines
> SA SS approval 23rd July
> Visa 190 application 23rd July
> PCC and medicals 16th August
> CO / Grant : not yet


Hey,

When you mentioned silent viewer I was looking for a grant info from you,because that has been the trend :tongue1:..jokes apart..I guess little more time and you should be moving ahead.

Good luck .


----------



## Nadi_

Future_ozzy said:


> Hey,
> 
> When you mentioned silent viewer I was looking for a grant info from you,because that has been the trend :tongue1:..jokes apart..I guess little more time and you should be moving ahead.
> 
> Good luck .


Lol....i see we have almost the same time lines.
Hope to celebrate together.


----------



## Ps14

Hi All,

Please help me with the steps to apply for SS.

My understanding says
1.Complete EOI
2.Apply for state nomination on the respective website/links
3.Once recieved invite, pay the visa fee and apply.

Correct me if my understanding is wrong


----------



## Markl41

Yenigalla said:


> Mark- Have you applied for a new PCC?When do you expect to receive it?


Hello, applied last week Friday, can take 2 to 3 weeks but I haven't been asked for an updated certificate.

My agent called again today and according to them they don't need anything from me and my application is being processed and finalized (not sure what that means). They said they would let us know if they wanted any other documents...,

Anyway my agent is going to phone again tomorrow to see if we can get anymore info like when the gent might be finalized.


----------



## wanyy103

gary31 said:


> Congrats to all who got the grant and all the best to everyone else. Do keep me in your prayers !!!!


:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## wanyy103

Hunter85 said:


> yes yes yes yes :rockon:
> 
> My agent just sent me my grant letter
> 
> I have so mixed feelings now, I was all the time imagining how I would react to this moment but now that I have my letter, I am totally in shock
> 
> It has been a long journey, it is almost 1 year since I took my IELTS exam and everything started, I knew it was going to be hard but now that I have it, it looks so easy. Time passed so fast,
> 
> I would like to thank you all for supporting me especially me86, HM, lovetosmack and many other
> 
> On the other hand please keep the hope rumbi, kalim kashif, preeti0408, markl41
> 
> In my case it always take 8 days (exactly 8 days) to respond to any query, and last documents were submitted last week wednesday.
> 
> Thank you so much again
> 
> eace::cheer2::amen:


congrats mate!!!


----------



## wanyy103

Wockhardt said:


> One Journey comes to a close and another one begins
> 
> Exactly 3 months ago I had applied for the Visa and today I received it! For me and my family.
> 
> Thanks a ton to this forum:tea:
> 
> Yipeee!!! cheer2::cheer2::cheer2n top of the world :drum:


congrats mate!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wanyy103

xyrene said:


> Hello everyone. I have recently made a follow up regarding my application because its more than 3 months now and I haven't got any CO. This is their reply:
> 
> The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.
> 
> We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.
> 
> The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that we will do all we can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> You will be advised if a decision has been made or if any further information is required.
> 
> Is this just a generic reply? Thank you



in this case. i think u should try call them on 131881.and ask them whether u got team assigned or not.


----------



## wanyy103

ark said:


> Congrats


thank you! hope u can get urs soon!:cheer2:


----------



## xyrene

wanyy103 said:


> in this case. i think u should try call them on 131881.and ask them whether u got team assigned or not.


Yep i already did but the lady who answered rhe phone told me she cannot,disclose any information about my application or if i am assigned to a team or have a co. Is that normal?


----------



## gsingh

Hunter85 said:


> yes yes yes yes :rockon:
> 
> My agent just sent me my grant letter
> 
> I have so mixed feelings now, I was all the time imagining how I would react to this moment but now that I have my letter, I am totally in shock
> 
> It has been a long journey, it is almost 1 year since I took my IELTS exam and everything started, I knew it was going to be hard but now that I have it, it looks so easy. Time passed so fast,
> 
> I would like to thank you all for supporting me especially me86, HM, lovetosmack and many other
> 
> On the other hand please keep the hope rumbi, kalim kashif, preeti0408, markl41
> 
> In my case it always take 8 days (exactly 8 days) to respond to any query, and last documents were submitted last week wednesday.
> 
> Thank you so much again
> 
> eace::cheer2::amen:


Congratulations dude. You really deserve this. We all are more happy than you. Finally your wait is over on a positive note. Wish you luck. Have wonderful and successful time in Oz. :thumb:


----------



## gsingh

Wockhardt said:


> Congrats mate! Long wait comes to an end!!!


Congratulations dude. Wish you luck in your future endeavors in Oz. :thumb:


----------



## Hunter85

guys it is really strange

I am logging on to my immi account. In the first page it is still showing "In Progress"and when I open my application I can see the status granted near my name and my girl friends.

There is a new link appeared, it says "view grant letter"when I click it, a new page loads and says no correspondence to display

anyone having this issue?

(My agent forwarded me my grant letter but I donno if it is fake )


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Hunter85 said:


> guys it is really strange
> 
> I am logging on to my immi account. In the first page it is still showing "In Progress"and when I open my application I can see the status granted near my name and my girl friends.
> 
> There is a new link appeared, it says "view grant letter"when I click it, a new page loads and says no correspondence to display
> 
> anyone having this issue?
> 
> (My agent forwarded me my grant letter but I donno if it is fake )


Hey bro, 

You have a grant. 

Log on to VEVO and clear all you apprehensions by entering grant number. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## McJim

Hunter85 said:


> guys it is really strange
> 
> I am logging on to my immi account. In the first page it is still showing "In Progress"and when I open my application I can see the status granted near my name and my girl friends.
> 
> There is a new link appeared, it says "view grant letter"when I click it, a new page loads and says no correspondence to display
> 
> anyone having this issue?
> 
> (My agent forwarded me my grant letter but I donno if it is fake )


If you want to make sure about your grant, you can check the detail here: Visa Entitlement Verification Online
It will tell you all you need to know about your granted visa.


----------



## rumbi

i called dibp today and after waiting for 1 hr 18 mins a lady answered dibp melbourne,and she said she will check my file,thot the number was for adelaide?the number is 61131881


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

McJim said:


> If you want to make sure about your grant, you can check the detail here: Visa Entitlement Verification Online
> It will tell you all you need to know about your granted visa.


Hey mate, 

Have you called DIBP yet regarding the CO allocation.?! 

Its been long time waiting for you since June 27th 


Regards, 

Deep


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

rumbi said:


> i called dibp today and after waiting for 1 hr 18 mins a lady answered dibp melbourne,and she said she will check my file,thot the number was for adelaide?the number is 61131881


Hi, 


On which date did you lodge your visa?! 

Regards 

Deepak


----------



## rumbi

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> On which date did you lodge your visa?!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Deepak


12 april,got co 12 august,submitted requested docs 18 august,and corrected pccs 29august


----------



## Hunter85

rumbi said:


> 12 april,got co 12 august,submitted requested docs 18 august,and corrected pccs 29august


your visa will be granted next week tuesday or thursday


----------



## Hunter85

yesterday I checked on VEVO, it was giving an error but today it works

I guess it needs some time for all the web applications to synchronize


----------



## rumbi

Hunter85 said:


> your visa will be granted next week tuesday or thursday


hope u are right hunter,are there offices in melbourne?


----------



## McJim

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Have you called DIBP yet regarding the CO allocation.?!
> 
> Its been long time waiting for you since June 27th
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Hi, 
I was curious about my application, so I called them on Monday and came to know that my application is allocated to Adelaide team 4 and being processed. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Timo Borisson

McJim said:


> Hi,
> I was curious about my application, so I called them on Monday and came to know that my application is allocated to Adelaide team 4 and being processed. Fingers crossed!


Hello McJim,
It might be a dumb question, but could you please tell me what number did you use and how long did it take you to reach them? Thanks.


----------



## xyrene

:frog:


McJim said:


> Hi,
> I was curious about my application, so I called them on Monday and came to know that my application is allocated to Adelaide team 4 and being processed. Fingers crossed!


How come when i called the lady would not tell me if i have a case officer? Is that normal? I lodged first week of june til now no co.


----------



## McJim

Timo Borisson said:


> Hello McJim,
> It might be a dumb question, but could you please tell me what number did you use and how long did it take you to reach them? Thanks.


Hi Timo,
I called this number +61131881 and I had to wait for about 30 min to speak with them.


----------



## McJim

xyrene said:


> :frog:
> 
> How come when i called the lady would not tell me if i have a case officer? Is that normal? I lodged first week of june til now no co.


Did she tell you which team your application is allocated by?


----------



## netzkeenet

Is it ok to call dibp again nxt week? I called them this week


----------



## xyrene

McJim said:


> Did she tell you which team your application is allocated by?


no. she said she cannot disclose anything. whether I have co allocated or have been allocated to a team, I do not know. Is it normal that they answer like that? Or do I have the right to know?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Timo Borisson said:


> Hello McJim,
> It might be a dumb question, but could you please tell me what number did you use and how long did it take you to reach them? Thanks.


If you call Brisbane office, they pick up in a minute, and they are usually very helpful

If you call Adelaide office, brace yourself for a long hold (45-60 minutes), and they discourage calls, so sometimes they brush you off (after such a long hold).


----------



## McJim

xyrene said:


> no. she said she cannot disclose anything. whether I have co allocated or have been allocated to a team, I do not know. Is it normal that they answer like that? Or do I have the right to know?


Sorry I dont know why she didnt let you know about your status. Like many other applicants have experienced calling them before, the lady spoke to me quite nicely. I think you could try one more time next week because you might speak to a different person and who knows she would probably be happy to let you know about your application processing.


----------



## jenritz

Nadi_ said:


> Lol....i see we have almost the same time lines.
> Hope to celebrate together.


Keep the suspense going..nadi and future ozzy:thumb:


----------



## Addy11

Cheers, mate!



MikkiDuda said:


> You do not need to click it when finished uploading docs. That button, I think, is there for agents that add applications all the time no matter what the status of the previous applicants is, so they can have submitted applications in parallel with unfinished ones.
> 
> Nothing happens after you finish uploading the documents. Their status needs to change in a while to "Received" than just wait for somebody to actually verify your case. You can add documents at any time. I have decided to add my National ID card on 04 August and received CO on 08 August.
> 
> CO will contact you via "Correspondence" tab in your application which will forward you the information through the registered e-mail. Sometimes the e-mail come directly to the registered e-mail, and after the case is complete all the communication will appear in the Application tab. You should verify both the e-mail and the application.


----------



## Luby3

Hey everyone...

I'm silent reader to this forum..

My details are under..

190class system administrator-- lodge--6aug2013
Positive on -13nov 13

State nimonation lodged--11-12-13
Received on- 19march 2014

Visa lodged- 3april 2014(medical sand PCc all front loaded)
Co assigned-- 7aug2014.. (Loaded our documents on 15august2014)


Waiting for the grant..


----------



## Yenigalla

I wonder how many more applicants are waiting for a grant.


----------



## Yenigalla

I meant April applicants.


----------



## Luby3

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Yenigalla

Luby3 said:


> :fingercrossed:


Hi Luby- April applicants are slowly being cleared. Let's hope for the best


----------



## Luby3

Right yenigalla.. It is taking time. But surely soon enough god will answer our prayers ray: ray:


----------



## Yenigalla

Luby3 said:


> Right yenigalla.. It is taking time. But surely soon enough god will answer our prayers ray: ray:


Which team is your case allocated to?


----------



## Luby3

Adelaide team 23 mate.. And your ??


----------



## Yenigalla

Luby3 said:


> Adelaide team 23 mate.. And your ??


Same here.


----------



## Luby3

hope they work quickly..


----------



## kalim kashif

Luby3 said:


> hope they work quickly..


I hope too, all april applicants get their grants next week.


Visa 190 application lodge: 14 april, 2014, CO assigned: 1st Aug., 
Grant: waiting:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rumbi

I'm one of April crew looking forward to get our grants this week


----------



## Markl41

rumbi said:


> I'm one of April crew looking forward to get our grants this week


Rumbi...you and me both, let's all send prays that the April gang get their grants this week

Let's do this


----------



## rumbi

Markl41 said:


> Rumbi...you and me both, let's all send prays that the April gang get their grants this week
> 
> Let's do this


definitely mark,we will be smiling this week,I can feel it,u will get yours Tuesday,mine thursdy


----------



## Yenigalla

rumbi said:


> definitely mark,we will be smiling this week,I can feel it,u will get yours Tuesday,mine thursdy


Why Tuesday and Thursday in specific?


----------



## Markl41

Yenigalla said:


> Why Tuesday and Thursday in specific?


Haha Yenigalla, I'm not picky it can come tomorrow and I'm sure Rumbi won't mind which day it comes, as long as it comes this week 

Let's put you down for Wednesday, then we all have a reason to be happy


----------



## rumbi

Yenigalla said:


> Why Tuesday and Thursday in specific?


lol,I had a dream abt it and I'm just hoping it will come true


----------



## Garry2684

Half days gone so far and no grants recorded on forum  yet.. 
Another disappointing Monday!!


----------



## gsingh

On 19th it will be 3 months and still waiting to hear from them.


----------



## gsingh

When I see visa spreadsheet, very few are with white rows


----------



## Garry2684

gsingh said:


> On 19th it will be 3 months and still waiting to hear from them.


Gsingh,

I have been following you and ankurchhabra.. as you both are yet to hear from DIBP as per the visa tracker sheet. 

Hope that you guys get a direct grant soon... I feel when they do not need any additional docs, they just delay the grant.. Most people who do not front load everything, get a CO assigned in 45-55 days... lets see.. m also keeping my fingers crossed...

Thanks and good luck again bro.


----------



## gsingh

Garry2684 said:


> Gsingh,
> 
> I have been following you and ankurchhabra.. as you both are yet to hear from DIBP as per the visa tracker sheet.
> 
> Hope that you guys get a direct grant soon... I feel when they do not need any additional docs, they just delay the grant.. Most people who do not front load everything, get a CO assigned in 45-55 days... lets see.. m also keeping my fingers crossed...
> 
> Thanks and good luck again bro.


Thanks Garry. I am also hoping for that. Can't do anything except waiting. Good luck to all of us.


----------



## Garry2684

I was just talking with my agent and he told me that if the file is with a CO and he is taking time, it means the CO is slow (provided they havent asked for any additional docs).

Ankurchhabbra just called dibp and was told that he was assigned a CO on 19 Aug. He still hasnt heard from the CO.

So, it could be a case that the CO is slow, or may be on a leave too.

Lets see how this wait goes up... Good luck buddy


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

gsingh said:


> Thanks Garry. I am also hoping for that. Can't do anything except waiting. Good luck to all of us.


Hi brother, 

Have You called DIBP and asked about status of your application? Whether a CO has been allocated or not?!


----------



## Garry2684

No deeps.

My agent believes that my Case is with a CO for sure.. he wants me to wait till I complete 12 weeks before calling. He is very systematic, so I go with his gut feeling.

Hoping for a direct grant . Have to hold on to the strings of patience


----------



## Garry2684

Sorry, I thot u were asking me


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Garry2684 said:


> No deeps.
> 
> My agent believes that my Case is with a CO for sure.. he wants me to wait till I complete 12 weeks before calling. He is very systematic, so I go with his gut feeling.
> 
> Hoping for a direct grant . Have to hold on to the strings of patience


No problem brother... All of us have the same religion these days and that is being inquisitive about our and our peers case status  

I am also sure that my should be with a case officer.. Applied 18th of July

Going to call after competition of 8 weeks this Friday.


----------



## Garry2684

good luck bro.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Garry2684 said:


> good luck bro.


Wishing you the same brother..


----------



## gsingh

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi brother,
> 
> Have You called DIBP and asked about status of your application? Whether a CO has been allocated or not?!


Hi Deep,

I also feel like Garry. I am waiting for 3 months to complete before calling them. Also, I have seen few guys here, who called DIBP and had been told that 3 months processing period is after a CO/Team is allocated. So I think I have to be patient.

Thanks


----------



## rumbi

yipeeeeeeeeeee,we got our grant today,flying 18 september


----------



## gsingh

rumbi said:


> yipeeeeeeeeeee,we got our grant today,flying 18 september


Congratulations Rumbi. You waited so long. Wish you luck for your future. :thumb:


----------



## amitferns

rumbi said:


> yipeeeeeeeeeee,we got our grant today,flying 18 september


Congrats


----------



## Markl41

rumbi said:


> yipeeeeeeeeeee,we got our grant today,flying 18 september


YOU ARE KIDDING ME!!!! Our prays worked! Congratulations Rumbi !!!!


----------



## Garry2684

congrats rumbi...

Which subclass? when had u lodged?


----------



## Timo Borisson

rumbi said:


> yipeeeeeeeeeee,we got our grant today,flying 18 september


Sweet, mate! Congrats. Could you please share your timeline? And what was the team ID you were assigned to?


----------



## rumbi

Markl41 said:


> YOU ARE KIDDING ME!!!! Our prays worked! Congratulations Rumbi !!!!


yes Mark they worked,let's pray for yours again,thanks,I still can't believe it hey


----------



## Timo Borisson

Hey guys!
I want to call to Brisbane office to check my status, could someone please give me their telephone number?


----------



## rumbi

Timo Borisson said:


> Sweet, mate! Congrats. Could you please share your timeline? And what was the team ID you were assigned to?


lodged 12 April,co 12 august requested more docs,submittted 3 different docs,new PCCs 1 Sept, called on Friday and boom the visa is here today


----------



## ark

subclass 190 is moving slowly this year


----------



## Future_ozzy

I don't think it is slow,otherwise we wouldn't have seen July applicants getting grants,which is very quick turnaround time as per DIBP.

We need to keep an eye on both 189 and 190 this week to understand their current priority .


----------



## rumbi

granted by Adelaide 23


----------



## pilotg2

rumbi said:


> lodged 12 April,co 12 august requested more docs,submittted 3 different docs,new PCCs 1 Sept, called on Friday and boom the visa is here today


Many congrats! We team 2 Adelaide, please share the number you called. We called the general number and they wouldn't even tell us if our medical has cleared.


----------



## TheExpatriate

timo borisson said:


> hey guys!
> I want to call to brisbane office to check my status, could someone please give me their telephone number?


+61731367000


----------



## avni

rumbi said:


> yipeeeeeeeeeee,we got our grant today,flying 18 september


Congratulations


----------



## Luby3

Congratulations and celebration rumbi..:drum::drum:


----------



## Luby3

Congratulation rumbi and Celebration... Wishing u all the best for future.. Adeliade team 23 pls do some wonders ray:


----------



## rumbi

thanks guys,wishing you the same


----------



## Ritzagni

rumbi said:


> yipeeeeeeeeeee,we got our grant today,flying 18 september


CcONGRATULATIONS RUMBI :drum:


----------



## Luby3

Guys I have also put in my details on the spreadsheet...


----------



## Yenigalla

Congrats Rumbi.


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Congrats rumbi!!!


----------



## pkp30

Half a day over. Any grants or CO communications today ??


----------



## humtum

can someone pls share the email id of the department that can be used to request for HAP ID?


----------



## kalim kashif

rumbi said:


> lodged 12 April,co 12 august requested more docs,submittted 3 different docs,new PCCs 1 Sept, called on Friday and boom the visa is here today


Congrats rumbi, Can you please tell me which number you used to call DIAB.


----------



## padmakarrao

humtum said:


> can someone pls share the email id of the department that can be used to request for HAP ID?


[email protected]


----------



## xyrene

Just want to ask i called dibp last week and did not get any info regarding the status of my application. They would not tell me if my case has been allocated or not. I lodged first week of june but until now no updates. Is it ok to call them again this week?


----------



## humtum

padmakarrao said:


> [email protected]


thanks dear


----------



## McJim

Hi all,
Granted today.
I received the granted letter for my spouse, son and I today. I would like to thank you all in this wonderful forum for sharing, helping and encouraging its members including myself. 
Good luck to all of you still waiting for your granted letters coming.


----------



## Ritzagni

McJim said:


> Hi all,
> Granted today.
> I received the granted letter for my spouse, son and I today. I would like to thank you all in this wonderful forum for sharing, helping and encouraging its members including myself.
> Good luck to all of you still waiting for your granted letters coming.


Many Congratulations McJim  happy for you


----------



## padmakarrao

McJim said:


> Hi all,
> Granted today.
> I received the granted letter for my spouse, son and I today. I would like to thank you all in this wonderful forum for sharing, helping and encouraging its members including myself.
> Good luck to all of you still waiting for your granted letters coming.


Congrats McJim, best wishes for your good future in Oz


----------



## Waqarali20005

McJim said:


> Hi all,
> Granted today.
> I received the granted letter for my spouse, son and I today. I would like to thank you all in this wonderful forum for sharing, helping and encouraging its members including myself.
> Good luck to all of you still waiting for your granted letters coming.


Congrats buddy!


----------



## sachin 1979

kalim kashif said:


> Congrats rumbi, Can you please tell me which number you used to call DIAB.


hello can any one pls tll me which number is used for diab 
thanks


----------



## Waqarali20005

sachin 1979 said:


> hello can any one pls tll me which number is used for diab
> thanks


+61131881.. dial and wait for half an hour at least before getting a chance to speak someone.


----------



## Future_ozzy

McJim said:


> Hi all,
> Granted today.
> I received the granted letter for my spouse, son and I today. I would like to thank you all in this wonderful forum for sharing, helping and encouraging its members including myself.
> Good luck to all of you still waiting for your granted letters coming.


Congarts McJim !!


----------



## Blue Bird

13 days are over and waiting for CO response upon my request for family addition in same application.


----------



## RAB

McJim said:


> Hi all,
> Granted today.
> I received the granted letter for my spouse, son and I today. I would like to thank you all in this wonderful forum for sharing, helping and encouraging its members including myself.
> Good luck to all of you still waiting for your granted letters coming.


Congrats McJim!! Wish you all the best for your future in the new promising QLD..


----------



## rajeevag

Any grants as yet today??

Too much delay happening with April and May submissions. I lodged in May 14 and still waiting. No movement.

190 l CSOL - 261112 | Submitted EOI & SA SS : 10/02/2014 | Invite Received : 24/04/2014 | Visa Lodged - 10/05/2014 | PCC - frontloaded l Medicals (uploaded): 16/08/2014 l CO Update (document requested): 08/08/2014 l Document (requested) uploaded: 18/09/2014 l Visa :


----------



## Addy11

Form 80 for primary & 1221 for secondary or form 80 for both? Please clarify


----------



## gkvithia

just do form 80 for both and be done


----------



## gary31

McJim said:


> Hi all,
> Granted today.
> I received the granted letter for my spouse, son and I today. I would like to thank you all in this wonderful forum for sharing, helping and encouraging its members including myself.
> Good luck to all of you still waiting for your granted letters coming.


congrats buddy, I am also eager to write the same thing . Wishing everyone all the best !!!!


----------



## gsingh

Hi Friends,

I have seen many guys telling that they kept waiting for their grant with no luck, but when they made an enquiry call they got grant within hours. Do we need to just wake them up, just like government offices here in India?


----------



## McJim

gary31 said:


> congrats buddy, I am also eager to write the same thing . Wishing everyone all the best !!!!


Thanks mate! Yours will be coming soon.


----------



## Waqarali20005

Addy11 said:


> Form 80 for primary & 1221 for secondary or form 80 for both? Please clarify


form 80 for both and form 1221 for secondary ....


----------



## Wockhardt

Waqarali20005 said:


> form 80 for both and form 1221 for secondary ....


Form 80 and 1221 complete it for all applicants 18+ including primary and secondary applicants and front load it


----------



## gsingh

189 is on a roll. Wish luck to 190 also.


----------



## Luby3

McJim said:


> Hi all,
> Granted today.
> I received the granted letter for my spouse, son and I today. I would like to thank you all in this wonderful forum for sharing, helping and encouraging its members including myself.
> Good luck to all of you still waiting for your granted letters coming.


CONGRATS ..!! McJim


----------



## avni

*Docs requested*

Hello Everyone,

Just an update on my visa application - 

Visa applied (190) on 12th July

PCC and MEds cleared by 25th Aug

CO allotted and asked for PCC documents again - 11th Sept.

PCC documents emailed them on 11th Sept.

Team - Adelaide Team 6.

Fingers crossed for grant. 


* Any idea by when they would reply or what kind of waiting period is there post co allocation?

Avni


----------



## pratiik

Hi friends

I just spoke with my case officer about my visa refusal . 
My visa was refused because one of my educational certificate which proves that I become skilled worker was not attached to my application and during skill assessment.

Case officer just now saw that document and said look good but can't review the application again... 

Anyone with similar experience please help


----------



## RNAussie

Guys, i have lodged 190. 

If CO is allocated, what is status on immiaccount?

Now its says in progress


----------



## xyrene

pratiik said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I just spoke with my case officer about my visa refusal .
> My visa was refused because one of my educational certificate which proves that I become skilled worker was not attached to my application and during skill assessment.
> 
> Case officer just now saw that document and said look good but can't review the application again...
> 
> Anyone with similar experience please help


Hello just curious. Did they refuse your visa right away without asking for additional documents?


----------



## deepu

pratiik said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I just spoke with my case officer about my visa refusal .
> My visa was refused because one of my educational certificate which proves that I become skilled worker was not attached to my application and during skill assessment.
> 
> Case officer just now saw that document and said look good but can't review the application again...
> 
> Anyone with similar experience please help


Really sorry to hear that, but how come your skiil assessment got approved if your documentation was not upto the mark.


----------



## deepu

Well congrats to everyone who got their VISAS and GOOD LUCK TO everyone waiting.......


----------



## deepu

avni said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just an update on my visa application -
> 
> Visa applied (190) on 12th July
> 
> PCC and MEds cleared by 25th Aug
> 
> CO allotted and asked for PCC documents again - 11th Sept.
> 
> PCC documents emailed them on 11th Sept.
> 
> Team - Adelaide Team 6.
> 
> Fingers crossed for grant.
> 
> 
> * Any idea by when they would reply or what kind of waiting period is there post co allocation?
> 
> Avni


So it is moving for you, Avni.


----------



## padmakarrao

RNAussie said:


> Guys, i have lodged 190.
> 
> If CO is allocated, what is status on immiaccount?
> 
> Now its says in progress


Hi Dear, now that you have lodged your application chill out. You would know a CO is allocated only when he/she sends you a correspondence. 

Also based on discussions, people who lodged their application in June are also waiting for CO allocation, so it's a long waiting period for people like us.

Just a few lucky people get the grant in 35 days, else it is almost 3 months.

Cheers


----------



## avni

deepu said:


> So it is moving for you, Avni.


Oh yes. Am just wondering how long does it take from here. Though the pcc was uploaded online, they still asked today for an email with pcc attachehed.


----------



## Nadi_

avni said:


> Oh yes. Am just wondering how long does it take from here. Though the pcc was uploaded online, they still asked today for an email with pcc attachehed.


Maybe they just want to show to their supervisors that they are sending mails with requirements


----------



## padmakarrao

avni said:


> Oh yes. Am just wondering how long does it take from here. Though the pcc was uploaded online, they still asked today for an email with pcc attachehed.


Hey i don't think it would be long for you now. The CO normally checks the docs within a week of sending. And yes these cases happen often, they ask for docs which you have already submitted.

Avni, please do update your signature by going on your profile and edit signature tab, that way we can see your timelines always. Please share for which state you have got your nomination?

Best wishes


----------



## Waqarali20005

Nadi_ said:


> Maybe they just want to show to their supervisors that they are sending mails with requirements


yup, this is what they are doing with me.. asked for my child's passport twice, which is uploaded even before requested by them and same happened in the case of polio vaccination certificates.


----------



## avni

padmakarrao said:


> Hey i don't think it would be long for you now. The CO normally checks the docs within a week of sending. And yes these cases happen often, they ask for docs which you have already submitted.
> 
> Avni, please do update your signature by going on your profile and edit signature tab, that way we can see your timelines always. Please share for which state you have got your nomination?
> 
> Best wishes



Hopefully its soon now. The wait is crazy. BTW the signature is now updated 

Hope your pcc is in order?

Avni


----------



## Luby3

19days are over since our co Adelaide team 23 asked up to upload documents (we didn't frontload the documents when we lodged our visa on 3 April 2014). Don't know much wait more..


----------



## Markl41

Have any other April applicants received feedback on why the delay? 

@ Yenigalla, have you found out anything?

All I've been told is that my application needs to be finalized by the CO and there is nothing they need...don't understand why the long delay


----------



## Yenigalla

Markl41 said:


> Have any other April applicants received feedback on why the delay?
> 
> @ Yenigalla, have you found out anything?
> 
> All I've been told is that my application needs to be finalized by the CO and there is nothing they need...don't understand why the long delay


Hi Mark, I have been told to be patient and wait for a decision. At this point they do not require any further documents.I am wearing my cloak of patience but it doesn't seem to fit me!!


----------



## Markl41

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Mark, I have been told to be patient and wait for a decision. At this point they do not require any further documents.I am wearing my cloak of patience but it doesn't seem to fit me!!


Hahaha, well it seems you and I are in a similar position then....

Do you think if there were any issues they would tell you if you phoned them?


----------



## Yenigalla

Markl41 said:


> Hahaha, well it seems you and I are in a similar position then....
> 
> Do you think if there were any issues they would tell you if you phoned them?


You could try contacting them over the phone Mark.


----------



## Markl41

Yenigalla said:


> You could try contacting them over the phone Mark.


My agent made contact with them yesterday and they told her that everything is fine and that the CO must just finalize the application...


----------



## Waqarali20005

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Mark, I have been told to be patient and wait for a decision. At this point they do not require any further documents.I am wearing my cloak of patience but it doesn't seem to fit me!!


i also received a reply of same nature.... planning to call them if nothing happens till monday!!! actually i don't wanna call as i am afraid if i call them. they might ask something which i might have not even imagined.. . you never know..


----------



## Yenigalla

Markl41 said:


> My agent made contact with them yesterday and they told her that everything is fine and that the CO must just finalize the application...


Thats good Mark, We cannot do anything else at this point but to Wait for the golden email to land in our inbox.
Put on your cloak of Patience with a bid Smile and of course make sure the cloak fits you..


----------



## Waqarali20005

Yenigalla said:


> Thats good Mark, We cannot do anything else at this point but to Wait for the golden email to land in our inbox.
> Put on your cloak of Patience with a bid Smile and of course make sure the cloak fits you..


from where you bought this cloak??  i b:bought mine almost six months ago and is not fitting on me anymore, so i want to wear a cloak of VISA grant now...


----------



## Markl41

Waqarali20005 said:


> from where you bought this cloak??  i b:bought mine almost six months ago and is not fitting on me anymore, so i want to wear a cloak of VISA grant now...


LOL my cloak definatley doesn't fit me anymore


----------



## Nadi_

I see on the tracker that they have already started working on applications of 20s July.
:yield:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## gsingh

Received an email from Victoria in the morning asking for my Visa status, if it is granted or pending. Also they wrote that according to agreement I should tell them my visa outcome.

Even I know that. Moreover I had informed them when I filed visa. Is it normal for a state to enquire before 3 months?

I have responded to them accordingly.


----------



## Knaeem

I have lodged the visa today. Yet to upload the docs, PCC and meds. Fingers crossed! Can anyone tell me the current visa processing timeline.


----------



## Tejil

Hi All,
Can anyone tell the number to be dialed in case you do not hear from DIBP post 3 months of EOI submission? 
Also how much time one has, to apply for the visa/upload all documents post receiving an invite from a state ? 
Pl respond 
Thanks


----------



## avni

Tejil said:


> Hi All,
> Can anyone tell the number to be dialed in case you do not hear from DIBP post 3 months of EOI submission?
> Also how much time one has, to apply for the visa/upload all documents post receiving an invite from a state ?
> Pl respond
> Thanks


Not sure about the number, but you would get around 60 days to apply for visa after an invite is received.


----------



## avni

Knaeem said:


> I have lodged the visa today. Yet to upload the docs, PCC and meds. Fingers crossed! Can anyone tell me the current visa processing timeline.


I had logged in July 12th. Got an email from CO yesterday. So I guess July is going on.


----------



## Waqarali20005

Tejil said:


> Hi All,
> Can anyone tell the number to be dialed in case you do not hear from DIBP post 3 months of EOI submission?
> Also how much time one has, to apply for the visa/upload all documents post receiving an invite from a state ?
> Pl respond
> Thanks


if its subclass 190 then there is no such number in DIBP, you may need to contact your sponsoring state, either through email or by phone, if they have provided you one. If its subclass 189, then the EOI is an automated system and invites are generated on the basis of your point scores and visa date of effetc, means you can't do anything except for waiting.For second part you will get 60 days to apply for visa post invitation.


----------



## gsingh

Hi Friends,

Could you please tell me the number to call DIBP (Brisbane and Adelaide). During what time(in IST) I can make a call? and do they work on Saturdays?

Thanks


----------



## Crucibond

gsingh said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Could you please tell me the number to call DIBP (Brisbane and Adelaide). During what time(in IST) I can make a call? and do they work on Saturdays?
> 
> Thanks


Looks like you dont have a CO allocated. They will not entertain your questions if you dont have a CO allocated.


----------



## Timo Borisson

Good morning, guys!
I am sooooooo happy to announce to the visas have been granted for me and my wife this morning!
And it's Direct Grant!!! 
There is so much going on right now inside me and I can't even express what I really feel!!!
I wish everybody get their grants after short time - I have absolutely no doubt that this will happen very soon.
Thank you for your help and support, it means a lot to me.


----------



## padmakarrao

Timo Borisson said:


> Good morning, guys!
> I am sooooooo happy to announce to the visas have been granted for me and my wife this morning!
> And it's Direct Grant!!!
> There is so much going on right now inside me and I can't even express what I really feel!!!
> I wish everybody get their grants after short time - I have absolutely no doubt that this will happen very soon.
> Thank you for your help and support, it means a lot to me.


Congrats Dear, good to see your happiness. Best wishes for a wonderful future in Oz


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Timo Borisson said:


> Good morning, guys!
> I am sooooooo happy to announce to the visas have been granted for me and my wife this morning!
> And it's Direct Grant!!!
> There is so much going on right now inside me and I can't even express what I really feel!!!
> I wish everybody get their grants after short time - I have absolutely no doubt that this will happen very soon.
> Thank you for your help and support, it means a lot to me.


Congrats Timo!!!


----------



## gsingh

Timo Borisson said:


> Good morning, guys!
> I am sooooooo happy to announce to the visas have been granted for me and my wife this morning!
> And it's Direct Grant!!!
> There is so much going on right now inside me and I can't even express what I really feel!!!
> I wish everybody get their grants after short time - I have absolutely no doubt that this will happen very soon.
> Thank you for your help and support, it means a lot to me.


Congratulations Timo. Really happy for you. Finally the wait paid off. They keep hanging 190 guys for long. Best of luck :thumb:


----------



## Timo Borisson

Thanks, guys. I was about to send a query regarding my application as there was an uncertainty of what is going on up there, but they were faster . 
By the way, I didn't submit Form 80 - just Form 1221 for my wife.
I wish everybody to stay positive - it is hard, I know, but I am sure it will eventually pay off.
Best of luck!

P.S Congrats to Trim, maani4u2, RK!!!


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Timo Borisson said:


> Good morning, guys!
> I am sooooooo happy to announce to the visas have been granted for me and my wife this morning!
> And it's Direct Grant!!!
> There is so much going on right now inside me and I can't even express what I really feel!!!
> I wish everybody get their grants after short time - I have absolutely no doubt that this will happen very soon.
> Thank you for your help and support, it means a lot to me.


Congrats TIMO


----------



## Future_ozzy

Timo Borisson said:


> Thanks, guys. I was about to send a query regarding my application as there was an uncertainty of what is going on up there, but they were faster .
> By the way, I didn't submit Form 80 - just Form 1221 for my wife.
> I wish everybody to stay positive - it is hard, I know, but I am sure it will eventually pay off.
> Best of luck!
> 
> P.S Congrats to Trim, maani4u2, RK!!!


Hey Timo.. Congrats Mate..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ritzagni

avni said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just an update on my visa application -
> 
> Visa applied (190) on 12th July
> 
> PCC and MEds cleared by 25th Aug
> 
> CO allotted and asked for PCC documents again - 11th Sept.
> 
> PCC documents emailed them on 11th Sept.
> 
> Team - Adelaide Team 6.
> 
> Fingers crossed for grant.
> 
> 
> * Any idea by when they would reply or what kind of waiting period is there post co allocation?
> 
> Avni


Its great that you got your CO, I lodged on 19th July and frontloaded everything, last document uploaded was Meds on 16th August. Hope to get the grant soon.

Avni, could you please put this detail, you've just shared at your signature.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

RNAussie said:


> Guys, i have lodged 190.
> 
> If CO is allocated, what is status on immiaccount?
> 
> Now its says in progress


Sorry to say that, even If you get a CO, you wouldn't know from your a/c.

You'd only come to know of the same if the CO contacts you for some documents, or you get a grant, 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

Timo Borisson said:


> Good morning, guys!
> I am sooooooo happy to announce to the visas have been granted for me and my wife this morning!
> And it's Direct Grant!!!
> There is so much going on right now inside me and I can't even express what I really feel!!!
> I wish everybody get their grants after short time - I have absolutely no doubt that this will happen very soon.
> Thank you for your help and support, it means a lot to me.


Congratulations Timo Borrison, it feels great to see an active member on forum getting grant. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## thanthtooa

Dear all,

Anyone can explain it to me between Subclass 189 and 190 clearly ..

What is the different between them ?

As we filed in EOI ystdy, 

Subclass 189 - 55 points.
Subclass 190 - 60 points.

Based on our details are,

Age - 30 points till (May 2015)
IELTS - L-7.5, R-7.5, R-7.5, W-6.5, S-7.5 = Overall 7.5 but NO POINTS
OE - 8 yrs but 3 yrs (Oct 2011 - Oct 2014) - should be only 5 points
EQ - Bachelor Computer Science but equate to AQF Diploma - 10 points

So, should be only 45 points , And why we get 55 points in 189 ?
The points are auto generated in EOI Filing or any one can clear my confusion ..

Plus, If we choose 190 , any idea ? Which part is better to get a job for IT ?

Please explain it to us .. 
Your kind assistance is much appreciated.

Thank you so much .. God bless you all !!!


----------



## avni

Ritzagni said:


> Its great that you got your CO, I lodged on 19th July and frontloaded everything, last document uploaded was Meds on 16th August. Hope to get the grant soon.
> 
> Avni, could you please put this detail, you've just shared at your signature.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


I have now updated the same in my signature  I guess you should be in the queue soon.

Avni


----------



## Waqarali20005

Ritzagni said:


> Sorry to say that, even If you get a CO, you wouldn't know from your a/c.
> 
> You'd only come to know of the same if the CO contacts you for some documents, or you get a grant,
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


you will get to know only when your account is updated. so keep an eye on LAST UPDATED column of your immiaccount. If it changes, it means someone has been allocated to your file.


----------



## Timo Borisson

thanthtooa said:


> Dear all,
> 
> What is the different between them ?
> As we filed in EOI ystdy,
> 
> Subclass 189 - 55 points.
> Subclass 190 - 60 points.
> 
> Based on our details are,
> 
> Age - 30 points till (May 2015)
> IELTS - L-7.5, R-7.5, R-7.5, W-6.5, S-7.5 = Overall 7.5 but NO POINTS
> OE - 8 yrs but 3 yrs (Oct 2011 - Oct 2014) - should be only 5 points
> EQ - Bachelor Computer Science but equate to AQF Diploma - 10 points
> 
> So, should be only 45 points , And why we get 55 points in 189 ?
> The points are auto generated in EOI Filing or any one can clear my confusion ..
> 
> Plus, If we choose 190 , any idea ? Which part is better to get a job for IT ?
> 
> Please explain it to us ..
> Your kind assistance is much appreciated.
> 
> Thank you so much .. God bless you all !!!


The difference between 189 and 190 is that if you are nominated by state you will get 5 extra points (though some obligations might be imposed). Have you already applied for a state sponsorship? 

What I can suggest you to do is to check all data like IELTS score and your employment carefully. Please make sure that you understand the difference between skilled employment and not-relevant one and put those details correctly while filling out your EOI.


----------



## Ritzagni

avni said:


> I have now updated the same in my signature  I guess you should be in the queue soon.
> 
> Avni


Thanks Avni, BTW, which state did sponsor you?

Best,
Ritz


----------



## xyrene

thanthtooa said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Anyone can explain it to me between Subclass 189 and 190 clearly ..
> 
> What is the different between them ?
> 
> As we filed in EOI ystdy,
> 
> Subclass 189 - 55 points.
> Subclass 190 - 60 points.
> 
> Based on our details are,
> 
> Age - 30 points till (May 2015)
> IELTS - L-7.5, R-7.5, R-7.5, W-6.5, S-7.5 = Overall 7.5 but NO POINTS
> OE - 8 yrs but 3 yrs (Oct 2011 - Oct 2014) - should be only 5 points
> EQ - Bachelor Computer Science but equate to AQF Diploma - 10 points
> 
> So, should be only 45 points , And why we get 55 points in 189 ?
> The points are auto generated in EOI Filing or any one can clear my confusion ..
> 
> Plus, If we choose 190 , any idea ? Which part is better to get a job for IT ?
> 
> Please explain it to us ..
> Your kind assistance is much appreciated.
> 
> Thank you so much .. God bless you all !!!


A bachelor degree which equates to an Australian qualification is 15 points isn't it?


----------



## TheExpatriate

xyrene said:


> A bachelor degree which equates to an Australian qualification is 15 points isn't it?


His degree was assessed as Diploma not Bachelor


----------



## thanthtooa

Timo Borisson said:


> The difference between 189 and 190 is that if you are nominated by state you will get 5 extra points (though some obligations might be imposed). Have you already applied for a state sponsorship?
> 
> What I can suggest you to do is to check all data like IELTS score and your employment carefully. Please make sure that you understand the difference between skilled employment and not-relevant one and put those details correctly while filling out your EOI.


Hi thank you all.

Bachelor of Computer Science which equivalent to AQF Dip.

First of all, how could we apply for states sponsorship ?

------------------------ from reply ---------------------------

Q: The difference between 189 and 190 is that if you are nominated by state you will get 5 extra points (though some obligations might be imposed). 
A: Yes we knew ald 189 is individual and 190 is to be nominated from states sponsorship.

Q: Have you already applied for a state sponsorship? 
A: how could we apply and pls guide me on this.

Q: What I can suggest you to do is to check all data like IELTS score and your employment carefully. Please make sure that you understand the difference between skilled employment and not-relevant one and put those details correctly while filling out your EOI.
A: Well noted with thanks.

In conclusion, we need to take IELTS again to gain score 10 points. 

We have total 45 points only , why our total point is 
189 - 55 points 
190 - 60 points 
It is something that we miss here ???

And we just came back from agent n in case how they can help us ..
The agent said if it is the career , try to choose to Victoria ..

Any city you like to recommend other than Victoria ?

Besides, they can write a "Cover Report" which can convince the government for being a sponsorship for us ...

Do we need to write a report like agent , if we decide to apply on our own ..
So many confusion aft reading the whole day for us .. 

Please clear me on my doubt , unsure .. 

Thank you indeed and I know that I owe you guys

God bless you all ..
Cheers !!!


----------



## V&I

Timo Borisson said:


> Good morning, guys!
> I am sooooooo happy to announce to the visas have been granted for me and my wife this morning!
> And it's Direct Grant!!!
> There is so much going on right now inside me and I can't even express what I really feel!!!
> I wish everybody get their grants after short time - I have absolutely no doubt that this will happen very soon.
> Thank you for your help and support, it means a lot to me.


Many congrats, mate! You really deserve this success! When do you plan to settle? We are on the go, but have met a huge problem with changing and transferring money to AU


----------



## Timo Borisson

V&I said:


> Many congrats, mate! You really deserve this success! When do you plan to settle? We are on the go, but have met a huge problem with changing and transferring money to AU


Thanks a lot! It was a long way indeed for all of us, I suppose. So I believe we all deserve that.
As for me, I am planing to get there next year. Though I am not in Ukraine at the moment, I am well aware of the problem regarding currency exchange. I hope you will solve that issue as soon as possible. 
Good luck on your AU adventure!


----------



## avni

Ritzagni said:


> Thanks Avni, BTW, which state did sponsor you?
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Hello...

I have applied for ACT. What about you? 

Avni


----------



## wanyy103

thanthtooa said:


> Hi thank you all.
> 
> Bachelor of Computer Science which equivalent to AQF Dip.
> 
> First of all, how could we apply for states sponsorship ?
> 
> ------------------------ from reply ---------------------------
> 
> Q: The difference between 189 and 190 is that if you are nominated by state you will get 5 extra points (though some obligations might be imposed).
> A: Yes we knew ald 189 is individual and 190 is to be nominated from states sponsorship.
> 
> Q: Have you already applied for a state sponsorship?
> A: how could we apply and pls guide me on this.
> 
> Q: What I can suggest you to do is to check all data like IELTS score and your employment carefully. Please make sure that you understand the difference between skilled employment and not-relevant one and put those details correctly while filling out your EOI.
> A: Well noted with thanks.
> 
> In conclusion, we need to take IELTS again to gain score 10 points.
> 
> We have total 45 points only , why our total point is
> 189 - 55 points
> 190 - 60 points
> It is something that we miss here ???
> 
> And we just came back from agent n in case how they can help us ..
> The agent said if it is the career , try to choose to Victoria ..
> 
> Any city you like to recommend other than Victoria ?
> 
> Besides, they can write a "Cover Report" which can convince the government for being a sponsorship for us ...
> 
> Do we need to write a report like agent , if we decide to apply on our own ..
> So many confusion aft reading the whole day for us ..
> 
> Please clear me on my doubt , unsure ..
> 
> Thank you indeed and I know that I owe you guys
> 
> God bless you all ..
> Cheers !!!




as for jobs , sydney and melboune are the top two choice , but for easy state sporsor u could also try SA , ur ielts is enough to meet all the requirement for sa it related list..so if u can get enough point, sa should be a easy pick. 
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_data

thats the sa list.just an idea.:whoo:


----------



## babajani

[



Q: Have you already applied for a state sponsorship? 
A: how could we apply and pls guide me on this.

Answer: Each state has different requirements for applicants. You need to visit the websites of the respective state to know their criteria etc. Most states need you to create an EOI, select the respective state and than send the state additional documents when requested. You can visit the websites by googling the following states- Victoria, ACT, Queensland, Western Australia, New South Wales, Northern Territory, South Australia and Tasmania.




2.We have total 45 points only , why our total point is 
189 - 55 points 
190 - 60 points 
It is something that we miss here ???

You have made some mistake in EOI and over claimed on some thing. Most probably its your experience or qualifications. Your points breakdown will only make it clear.

*And we just came back from agent n in case how they can help us ..
The agent said if it is the career , try to choose to Victoria ..*

*Do we need to write a report like agent , if we decide to apply on our own .*.

You may be requested by the state to write a commitment letter that shows you have done a reasonable search into the job opportunities, living standards etc in the sponsoring state and are committed to spend your first two years there. IT is not some report etc just an essay showing your commitment to that state. You can write it on your own or with the help of people on this forum.

Hope it helps


----------



## Ritzagni

avni said:


> Hello...
> 
> I have applied for ACT. What about you?
> 
> Avni


I applied and got sponsored by South Australia


----------



## SDJ

*Immi Correspondence*

Hi Senior members/Expats,

I have lodged my application recently through an agent and while filling out the details the agent has given his email address for correspondence. I have created my own immi account and imported the application, would I be able to see the details of any correspondence that the CO makes with my agent in my account ? I don't trust him as he has given me misleading information on number of occasions, but sadly I realised this only after submitting the application and going through various such forums.

Please advise.

Thanks,
SDJ


----------



## SDJ

SDJ said:


> Hi Senior members/Expats,
> 
> I have lodged my application recently through an agent and while filling out the details the agent has given his email address for correspondence. I have created my own immi account and imported the application, would I be able to see the details of any correspondence that the CO makes with my agent in my account ? I don't trust him as he has given me misleading information on number of occasions, but sadly I realised this only after submitting the application and going through various such forums.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks,
> SDJ


Hi,

could anybody please help answer my above query ?

Thanks, 
SDJ


----------



## Garry2684

SDJ,

You will not get to see the communication from CO/ Team, but you will be able to see if your account status changes from processing to finalized or the changes in last processed, etc.

Also, you can configure alerts in your account, which would send you an alert when a communication is sent by Team or CO to your agent. 

Thanks,


----------



## deepu

Garry2684 said:


> SDJ,
> 
> You will not get to see the communication from CO/ Team, but you will be able to see if your account status changes from processing to finalized or the changes in last processed, etc.
> 
> Also, you can configure alerts in your account, which would send you an alert when a communication is sent by Team or CO to your agent.
> 
> Thanks,


Hey SDJ, have you been assigned the co?


----------



## amitc21

Called up DIBP today, CO allocated on 12 Sept its Team 2 Adelaide.


----------



## xyrene

Hi guys received my direct grant today. It came from Team 2 Adelaide

Lodged June 2


----------



## Waqarali20005

xyrene said:


> Hi guys received my direct grant today. It came from Team 2 Adelaide
> 
> Lodged June 2


Congrats!


----------



## padmakarrao

xyrene said:


> Hi guys received my direct grant today. It came from Team 2 Adelaide
> 
> Lodged June 2


Congrats Xyrene, good to hear, monday has finally begun for DIBP. 

Best wishes for your bright future in Oz.


----------



## Luby3

Timo Borisson said:


> Good morning, guys!
> I am sooooooo happy to announce to the visas have been granted for me and my wife this morning!
> And it's Direct Grant!!!
> There is so much going on right now inside me and I can't even express what I really feel!!!
> I wish everybody get their grants after short time - I have absolutely no doubt that this will happen very soon.
> Thank you for your help and support, it means a lot to me.



Congratulations ..!! Wishing u all the best in life..


----------



## Timo Borisson

xyrene said:


> Hi guys received my direct grant today. It came from Team 2 Adelaide
> 
> Lodged June 2


Cool!! Congrats, Xyrene! Wish you all the best, mate!
Stay positive guys, you are about to get the grant very soon. 
Let's hope for the best!


----------



## xyrene

Timo Borisson said:


> Cool!! Congrats, Xyrene! Wish you all the best, mate!
> Stay positive guys, you are about to get the grant very soon.
> Let's hope for the best!


I was worried when I didn't get a CO but when I saw your post that you lodged on May 30 and received direct grant, it gave me hope that I would have mine too since we are only 3 days apart. 

Thank you everyone  

I hope everyone would get their grants soon.


----------



## gsingh

xyrene said:


> I was worried when I didn't get a CO but when I saw your post that you lodged on May 30 and received direct grant, it gave me hope that I would have mine too since we are only 3 days apart.
> 
> Thank you everyone
> 
> I hope everyone would get their grants soon.


Congratulations Xyrene!!!

Same situation here. Lodged on 19th June and haven't heard from DIBP yet. Worried.


----------



## shhibhi

:noidea:


xyrene said:


> I was worried when I didn't get a CO but when I saw your post that you lodged on May 30 and received direct grant, it gave me hope that I would have mine too since we are only 3 days apart.
> 
> Thank you everyone
> 
> I hope everyone would get their grants soon.


Congratulations ! ..best of luck for your future in oz..

I am in the same boat.. applied on 11th June but still not heard anything from DIBP. . 

I am little worried as july applicants have got grants too ..hope I get the grant soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Garry2684

Hello Friends,

I bring news too. I got my grant today at 9:19am today 

Thanks to all you lovely people for the wishes and support.

Special thanks to all my friends from our little secret group (u guys know it which group it is )

Cheers!!


----------



## padmakarrao

Garry2684 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I bring news too. I got my grant today at 9:19am today
> 
> Thanks to all you lovely people for the wishes and support.
> 
> Special thanks to all my friends from our little secret group (u guys know it which group it is )
> 
> Cheers!!


Congrats Garry. Best wishes for a bright future in Oz.


----------



## Future_ozzy

Garry2684 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I bring news too. I got my grant today at 9:19am today
> 
> Thanks to all you lovely people for the wishes and support.
> 
> Special thanks to all my friends from our little secret group (u guys know it which group it is )
> 
> Cheers!!


Congrats and Good Luck Garry !!

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Blue Bird

Garry2684 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I bring news too. I got my grant today at 9:19am today
> 
> Thanks to all you lovely people for the wishes and support.
> 
> Special thanks to all my friends from our little secret group (u guys know it which group it is )
> 
> Cheers!!


Congrats Garry.


----------



## Timo Borisson

Garry2684 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I bring news too. I got my grant today at 9:19am today
> 
> Thanks to all you lovely people for the wishes and support.
> 
> Special thanks to all my friends from our little secret group (u guys know it which group it is )
> 
> Cheers!!


WOW! I am really happy for you! 
Congrats!!! You did it!
Good luck in Oz, mate!


----------



## Blue Bird

Blue Bird said:


> Congrats Garry.


Please change your status in excel sheet as well.


----------



## Nishbhar

Timo Borisson said:


> WOW! That was a long wait, mate! I am really happy for you!
> I can't even imagine how difficult it was to wait and hope to get grant til this day!
> Congrats!!! You did it!
> Good luck in Oz, mate!


Long wait?? He lodged on July 3 and got grant on Sep 15.. Not too long if you compare with April applicants, some of who are still waiting.


----------



## Timo Borisson

Nishbhar said:


> Long wait?? He lodged on July 3 and got grant on Sep 15.. Not too long if you compare with April applicants, some of who are still waiting.


Sorry, my bad (((( I mismatched the dates. Won't happen again


----------



## Nishbhar

Timo Borisson said:


> Sorry, my bad (((( I mismatched the dates. Won't happen again


No probs mate..


----------



## Garry2684

Nishbar,

My signature are complex n long, so may be 

I can imagine about the folks pending from April  Yenigalla is one of my close friends here and I wish pray and hope that she gets her grant quick..


----------



## shhibhi

Garry2684 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I bring news too. I got my grant today at 9:19am today
> 
> Thanks to all you lovely people for the wishes and support.
> 
> Special thanks to all my friends from our little secret group (u guys know it which group it is )
> 
> Cheers!!


congrats Garry! ! :cheer2:


----------



## xyrene

Hello gsingh and shhibhi maybe you'll get direct grant too  i have 2 friends from may (with co) and july (direct grant) who got their grants today so yours will come shortly.


----------



## Garry2684

yes gsingh.. m sure yours on its way!! Good Luck


----------



## Luby3

Garry2684 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I bring news too. I got my grant today at 9:19am today
> 
> Thanks to all you lovely people for the wishes and support.
> 
> Special thanks to all my friends from our little secret group (u guys know it which group it is )
> 
> Cheers!!


Congratulations Garry.. Wishing u all the best in oz land.


----------



## shhibhi

xyrene said:


> Hello gsingh and shhibhi maybe you'll get direct grant too  i have 2 friends from may (with co) and july (direct grant) who got their grants today so yours will come shortly.


Hi Xylene, 

Thanks for your wishes ..It gives us a strength..


----------



## VBP

Dear All,

At the outset, many congratulations to everyone who have got their grants till now and all the best to those who are waiting for them.

Im glad and completely overjoyed to inform that I received my direct grant (190, ACT state) on 11th September, (Last Thursday) and also apologies for informing so late.. 

I cant thank enough to all the group members for their support through some very tough times and answering all queries, inspite some of them being very lame.. 

All the best for your journey and i hope we rub shoulders in Australia some day..

Regards


----------



## soodrahul

Finallyyyyy......By the grace of God we have got our Grant. Its a direct grant from adelaide team 2. From the bottom of my heart I thank this forum for all the help and support.

Thank you guys, I wish every one get their grants soon.

Regards,
Rahul


----------



## Future_ozzy

soodrahul said:


> Finallyyyyy......By the grace of God we have got our Grant. Its a direct grant from adelaide team 2. From the bottom of my heart I thank this forum for all the help and support.
> 
> Thank you guys, I wish every one get their grants soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Rahul


Congrats Rahul.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## gsingh

Garry2684 said:


> yes gsingh.. m sure yours on its way!! Good Luck


Thanks Garry for raising my spirits. :smile:


----------



## WannaOz

Congratulations to every one who received grant in the last few days...

Kindly update the tracker so that others can get an estimate of things happening.


----------



## gsingh

soodrahul said:


> Finallyyyyy......By the grace of God we have got our Grant. Its a direct grant from adelaide team 2. From the bottom of my heart I thank this forum for all the help and support.
> 
> Thank you guys, I wish every one get their grants soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Rahul


Congratulations Rahul. Wish you luck. :thumb:


----------



## avni

soodrahul said:


> Finallyyyyy......By the grace of God we have got our Grant. Its a direct grant from adelaide team 2. From the bottom of my heart I thank this forum for all the help and support.
> 
> Thank you guys, I wish every one get their grants soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Rahul


Congratulations


----------



## Luby3

soodrahul said:


> Finallyyyyy......By the grace of God we have got our Grant. Its a direct grant from adelaide team 2. From the bottom of my heart I thank this forum for all the help and support.
> 
> Thank you guys, I wish every one get their grants soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Rahul


Congratulations.!! Wishing u all the best..


----------



## shhibhi

soodrahul said:


> Finallyyyyy......By the grace of God we have got our Grant. Its a direct grant from adelaide team 2. From the bottom of my heart I thank this forum for all the help and support.
> 
> Thank you guys, I wish every one get their grants soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Rahul


Congratulations Rahul. .wish you a bright future in oz..:clap2:


----------



## deepu

Congrats everyone who recieved their GRANTS and GOOD LUCK to everyone waiting.,.......


----------



## Ritzagni

Garry2684 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I bring news too. I got my grant today at 9:19am today
> 
> Thanks to all you lovely people for the wishes and support.
> 
> Special thanks to all my friends from our little secret group (u guys know it which group it is )
> 
> Cheers!!


Congratulations Garry, all the best for your future at OZ. When are you planning the big move


----------



## SDJ

Garry2684 said:


> SDJ,
> 
> You will not get to see the communication from CO/ Team, but you will be able to see if your account status changes from processing to finalized or the changes in last processed, etc.
> 
> Also, you can configure alerts in your account, which would send you an alert when a communication is sent by Team or CO to your agent.
> 
> Thanks,


Thanks Gary for your inputs and congratulations on your Grant, wish you a great life ahead in OZland.


----------



## SDJ

deepu said:


> Hey SDJ, have you been assigned the co?


No deepu, no CO has been allocated to my case yet. Was asking about correspondence , because I want to be proactive with my approach henceforth. My agent has not frontloaded a lot of my work ex related documents and form 80 saying that the upper limit for uploading documents has reached and he gets an error if he tries to upload any more docs, hence I want to keep track of any correspondence CO makes/will make with my agent asking for these documents.


----------



## Shreyas

Congrats to all those who received grant. Best wishes sorting out your future plan. 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rajeevag

Congratulation to all who have recieved their grants and goodluck to who are waiting.


----------



## rajeevag

anybody from May still waiting?


----------



## Waqarali20005

rajeevag said:


> anybody from May still waiting?


me.. i am from early april


----------



## gsingh

Today I tried to call+61131881 from my mobile, but couldn't. Call dropped after 2 seconds each time I tried.


----------



## jenritz

Hi I have a query...in my immi account I had added my mother as non-migrating dependent member...in the list of attachments it shows health and character as recommended..do I have to do hers as well?? Has anybody come across this? Thanks!


----------



## rajeevag

Waqarali20005 said:


> me.. i am from early april


It is quite worrying now for April and May submissions.


----------



## xyrene

gsingh said:


> Today I tried to call+61131881 from my mobile, but couldn't. Call dropped after 2 seconds each time I tried.


try using skype credit. it worked for me and it's cheaper


----------



## xyrene

jenritz said:


> Hi I have a query...in my immi account I had added my mother as non-migrating dependent member...in the list of attachments it shows health and character as recommended..do I have to do hers as well?? Has anybody come across this? Thanks!


yes she needs to undergo medical and pass police clearances as well


----------



## padmakarrao

jenritz said:


> Hi I have a query...in my immi account I had added my mother as non-migrating dependent member...in the list of attachments it shows health and character as recommended..do I have to do hers as well?? Has anybody come across this? Thanks!


Yes, she will have to undergo both medicals and PCC, as you included her name in the application. If you would not have mentioned her name anywhere, it would have been easier, as she is anyways not migrating with you.


----------



## gary31

Garry2684 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I bring news too. I got my grant today at 9:19am today
> 
> Thanks to all you lovely people for the wishes and support.
> 
> Special thanks to all my friends from our little secret group (u guys know it which group it is )
> 
> Cheers!!



Congrats buddy !!!!

I hope another gary ( gary 31 ) also gets a direct grant very soon


----------



## rajit

*Golden mail*

ITS WILL IMMENSE PLEASURE THAT I HAVE RECEIVED THE GOLDEN MAIL.... THANKS FOR ALL YOUR BLESSINGS AND SUPPORT DURING THIS WAIT....

ALL THE BEST FOR ALL WHO R WAITING

:flypig:


----------



## Shreyas

rajit said:


> ITS WILL IMMENSE PLEASURE THAT I HAVE RECEIVED THE GOLDEN MAIL.... THANKS FOR ALL YOUR BLESSINGS AND SUPPORT DURING THIS WAIT....
> 
> ALL THE BEST FOR ALL WHO R WAITING
> 
> :flypig:


Congrats buddy  All the very best for your swift transition to oz.


----------



## lemehs

Dear All,

I am one of the quite audience of this thread, though I had hired a consultant to process my VISA; this group has been very informative and have witnessed a great support, encouragement and motivation to fellow applicants. BTW; yesterday, me and my family (wife & son) by god’s grace and prayers/blessing from well wishers we have been blessed with the golden mail. Here are some my details:

Sub Class: 190 (223112)
VISA Lodged: 23rd July 2014
VISA Granted: 15th Sep 2014.

Our prayers and wishes to all those who are waiting for the grant and good luck to all those have got them for the task ahead.

Cheers
Mel


----------



## Surfer127

Guys .. I just got grant !!! not able to contain my happiness.......


----------



## gsingh

Just called DIBP Brisbane. Call immediately got connected. The guy over phone said my application was finalised in August, but there was some issue regarding medical that was finalised on 5th September. Everything is fine now. Also he said they will look into my file by month end and I'll receive an email shortly.


----------



## ark

Congrats, have seen quite a few July applicant got granted this week. Keeping my finger crossed


----------



## gsingh

I just received my grant mail. Going to gurudwara to thank god. catch u later guys.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

gsingh said:


> I just received my grant mail. Going to gurudwara to thank god. catch u later guys.


Congrats Brother


----------



## Nadi_

Surfer127 said:


> Guys .. I just got grant !!! not able to contain my happiness.......


Congratulations Surfer!


----------



## shhibhi

gsingh said:


> I just received my grant mail. Going to gurudwara to thank god. catch u later guys.


Congrats gsingh. . Wish you good luck in oz.. arty: 

Do you think I should call DIBP too as my agent said we can't contact them ..I think I am the only one left from June. .


----------



## shhibhi

gsingh said:


> I just received my grant mail. Going to gurudwara to thank god. catch u later guys.


Congrats gsingh. . Wish you good luck in oz.. arty: 

Do you think I should call DIBP too as my agent said we can't contact them ..I think I am the only one left from June. .


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

shhibhi said:


> Congrats gsingh. . Wish you good luck in oz.. arty:
> 
> Do you think I should call DIBP too as my agent said we can't contact them ..I think I am the only one left from June. .


Please go ahead. 

Call up brisbane number..


----------



## Luby3

gsingh said:


> I just received my grant mail. Going to gurudwara to thank god. catch u later guys.


Congratulation wishing u all the best ..


----------



## ohornish82

Congrats to *GSINGS*

being inspired from *GSINGS*, I feel I need to call Team 4 , Adelaide . which Number should I call them to catch ??? Thanks in advance


----------



## Luby3

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Please go ahead.
> 
> Call up brisbane number..


I wish to call to. Ours is adeliade team 23. Though I'm april applicant . Visa lodged 3april 14. Documents along with PCc uploaded on 17august 14. It's gonna be 1month tomorrow..


----------



## gsingh

ohornish82 said:


> Congrats to *GSINGS*
> 
> being inspired from *GSINGS*, I feel I need to call Team 4 , Adelaide . which Number should I call them to catch ??? Thanks in advance


Thanks man.
I called DIBP Brisbane. Deep gave me this number 0061731367000


----------



## gsingh

Thanks a lot friends. This forum has been so helpful in achieving this. 
I am feeling numb. Finally all the efforts of more that one and a half year paid off. 
You guys have kept me motivated. Guided me in this journey.
May god bless you all and shower his blessings.
Everyone will soon have a blast. Your Grant is just at your door step. 
Best of luck.


----------



## shhibhi

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Please go ahead.
> 
> Call up brisbane number..


Thanks Deeps.. I will call them tomorrow morning and update here what they say.. hoping for a good news for me too..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Hello World!!! I am a not so silent reader of this form. And today I am happy to inform to the rest of my expatriates that finally I got a Grant to enter Aussie with my beloved Family.
Its just too many words to express my feelings and Speechless would be closely related term.
I thank one and all for your support directly or indirectly. You have supported me through thick and thin and been a pillar of morale support for these past 3 months.
Here are my dates for those who can't see my signature:
IELTS - October 2013
ACS - March 2014
EOI - March 2014
Visa (190 VIC for 263111) - 20th June 2014
Request for additional information - 29th Aug 2014
Resonse - 29th Aug 2014
Grant - 16th Sept 2014

Note: Yes Yes. I did call DIBP Adelaide (9:45 AM IST and the call got connected in less than a 30 seconds). And they informed me that they have requested some information (wont get into the details...) on 29th August, but did not received anything from my agent. I called up my agent and he said he send it on the same day (or I think that's what I heard). Anyways, I came to office at 11 AM IST with so many unintelligible words about my agent and then I logged into my Immiaccount and Voila... The rest as it says is History....

Special thanks to my pals: Amit (If not for you, I wouldn't have called up DIPB, thanks bro), Eva, Venu, Yennigala, Mark, Deep, TheExpatriate (Sorry if I missed anyone else).

So, Junites... I say go for it and call DIBP. Atleast you will know the status...


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

jimmyhendrix said:


> Hello World!!! I am a not so silent reader of this form. And today I am happy to inform to the rest of my expatriates that finally I got a Grant to enter Aussie with my beloved Family.
> Its just too many words to express my feelings and Speechless would be closely related term.
> I thank one and all for your support directly or indirectly. You have supported me through thick and thin and been a pillar of morale support for these past 3 months.
> Here are my dates for those who can't see my signature:
> IELTS - October 2013
> ACS - March 2014
> EOI - March 2014
> Visa (190 VIC for 263111) - 20th June 2014
> Grant - 16th Sept 2014
> 
> Note: Yes Yes. I did call DIBP Adelaide (9:45 AM IST). And they informed me that they have requested some information (wont get into the details...) on 29th August, but did not received anything from my agent. I called up my agent and he said he send it on the same day (or I think that's what I heard). Anyways, I came to office at 11 AM IST with so many unitelligeble words about my agent and then I logged into my Immiaccount and Voila... The rest as it says is History....
> 
> Special thanks to my pals: Amit (If not for you, I wouldn't have caleld up DIPB, thanks bro), Eva, Venu, Yennigala, Mark, Deep, TheExpatriate (Sorry if I missed anyone else).
> 
> So, Junites... I say go for it and call DIBP. Atleast you will know the status...


Congrats Brother, 

Enjoy the moment


----------



## besthar

jimmyhendrix said:


> Hello World!!! I am a not so silent reader of this form. And today I am happy to inform to the rest of my expatriates that finally I got a Grant to enter Aussie with my beloved Family.
> Its just too many words to express my feelings and Speechless would be closely related term.
> I thank one and all for your support directly or indirectly. You have supported me through thick and thin and been a pillar of morale support for these past 3 months.
> Here are my dates for those who can't see my signature:
> IELTS - October 2013
> ACS - March 2014
> EOI - March 2014
> Visa (190 VIC for 263111) - 20th June 2014
> Grant - 16th Sept 2014
> 
> Note: Yes Yes. I did call DIBP Adelaide (9:45 AM IST). And they informed me that they have requested some information (wont get into the details...) on 29th August, but did not received anything from my agent. I called up my agent and he said he send it on the same day (or I think that's what I heard). Anyways, I came to office at 11 AM IST with so many unitelligeble words about my agent and then I logged into my Immiaccount and Voila... The rest as it says is History....
> 
> Special thanks to my pals: Amit (If not for you, I wouldn't have caleld up DIPB, thanks bro), Eva, Venu, Yennigala, Mark, Deep, TheExpatriate (Sorry if I missed anyone else).
> 
> So, Junites... I say go for it and call DIBP. Atleast you will know the status...


Congrats ...


----------



## shhibhi

*Congratulations !*



jimmyhendrix said:


> Hello World!!! I am a not so silent reader of this form. And today I am happy to inform to the rest of my expatriates that finally I got a Grant to enter Aussie with my beloved Family.
> Its just too many words to express my feelings and Speechless would be closely related term.
> I thank one and all for your support directly or indirectly. You have supported me through thick and thin and been a pillar of morale support for these past 3 months.
> Here are my dates for those who can't see my signature:
> IELTS - October 2013
> ACS - March 2014
> EOI - March 2014
> Visa (190 VIC for 263111) - 20th June 2014
> Grant - 16th Sept 2014
> 
> Note: Yes Yes. I did call DIBP Adelaide (9:45 AM IST). And they informed me that they have requested some information (wont get into the details...) on 29th August, but did not received anything from my agent. I called up my agent and he said he send it on the same day (or I think that's what I heard). Anyways, I came to office at 11 AM IST with so many unitelligeble words about my agent and then I logged into my Immiaccount and Voila... The rest as it says is History....
> 
> Special thanks to my pals: Amit (If not for you, I wouldn't have caleld up DIPB, thanks bro), Eva, Venu, Yennigala, Mark, Deep, TheExpatriate (Sorry if I missed anyone else).
> 
> So, Junites... I say go for it and call DIBP. Atleast you will know the status...


Congratulations dude!! Wish you a very bright future in oz.. Best of luck! :cheer2:

Can anyone please help me with the information they will ask when I call them? As I have not received any email from Co or don't know whether it's been allocated or not. I have submitted the file through an agent . I only have my TRN number .. Brisbane office is the right one to call ? What should I ask them?

Please reply.


----------



## gsingh

shhibhi said:


> Congrats gsingh. . Wish you good luck in oz.. arty:
> 
> Do you think I should call DIBP too as my agent said we can't contact them ..I think I am the only one left from June. .


Thanks Shhibhi.

Yes. Certainly. As I have told everything was finalized on 5th September, but they didn't revisited my case until I called and when I called the guy over there just shot the mail.


----------



## jimmyhendrix

shhibhi said:


> Congratulations dude!! Wish you a very bright future in oz.. Best of luck! :cheer2:
> 
> Can anyone please help me with the information they will ask when I call them? As I have not received any email from Co or don't know whether it's been allocated or not. I have submitted the file through an agent . I only have my TRN number .. Brisbane office is the right one to call ? What should I ask them?
> 
> Please reply.


Thank you mate..yes call the brisbane team..they are quick to respond.your TRN number is enough..


----------



## gsingh

jimmyhendrix said:


> Hello World!!! I am a not so silent reader of this form. And today I am happy to inform to the rest of my expatriates that finally I got a Grant to enter Aussie with my beloved Family.
> Its just too many words to express my feelings and Speechless would be closely related term.
> I thank one and all for your support directly or indirectly. You have supported me through thick and thin and been a pillar of morale support for these past 3 months.
> Here are my dates for those who can't see my signature:
> IELTS - October 2013
> ACS - March 2014
> EOI - March 2014
> Visa (190 VIC for 263111) - 20th June 2014
> Request for additional information - 29th Aug 2014
> Resonse - 29th Aug 2014
> Grant - 16th Sept 2014
> 
> Note: Yes Yes. I did call DIBP Adelaide (9:45 AM IST and the call got connected in less than a 30 seconds). And they informed me that they have requested some information (wont get into the details...) on 29th August, but did not received anything from my agent. I called up my agent and he said he send it on the same day (or I think that's what I heard). Anyways, I came to office at 11 AM IST with so many unintelligible words about my agent and then I logged into my Immiaccount and Voila... The rest as it says is History....
> 
> Special thanks to my pals: Amit (If not for you, I wouldn't have called up DIPB, thanks bro), Eva, Venu, Yennigala, Mark, Deep, TheExpatriate (Sorry if I missed anyone else).
> 
> So, Junites... I say go for it and call DIBP. Atleast you will know the status...


Congratulations Jimmy. Yippeeeeeeeee :rockon::rockon:


----------



## shhibhi

gsingh said:


> Thanks Shhibhi.
> 
> Yes. Certainly. As I have told everything was finalized on 5th September, but they didn't revisited my case until I called and when I called the guy over there just shot the mail.


Thanks gsingh for sharing the information... enjoy your victory arty:


----------



## gsingh

Where to find IED?

I tried to check on VEVO, but Cannot login there.


----------



## jimmyhendrix

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Congrats Brother,
> 
> Enjoy the moment


Thank you Brother...now its ur turn mate..wish u a speedy Grant!! and eva..hang on..u will hear the good newzzzz soon!!!


----------



## shhibhi

jimmyhendrix said:


> Thank you mate..yes call the brisbane team..they are quick to respond.your TRN number is enough..


Ok. .jimmy. .will go ahead ..


----------



## jimmyhendrix

gsingh said:


> Congratulations Jimmy. Yippeeeeeeeee :rockon::rockon:


Yeah Bro..Congrats to you too....


----------



## gsingh

My Enter Before Date is 5th September 2015


----------



## wanyy103

xyrene said:


> Hi guys received my direct grant today. It came from Team 2 Adelaide
> 
> Lodged June 2


congratzzzzz


----------



## avni

jimmyhendrix said:


> Hello World!!! I am a not so silent reader of this form. And today I am happy to inform to the rest of my expatriates that finally I got a Grant to enter Aussie with my beloved Family.
> Its just too many words to express my feelings and Speechless would be closely related term.
> I thank one and all for your support directly or indirectly. You have supported me through thick and thin and been a pillar of morale support for these past 3 months.
> Here are my dates for those who can't see my signature:
> IELTS - October 2013
> ACS - March 2014
> EOI - March 2014
> Visa (190 VIC for 263111) - 20th June 2014
> Request for additional information - 29th Aug 2014
> Resonse - 29th Aug 2014
> Grant - 16th Sept 2014
> 
> Note: Yes Yes. I did call DIBP Adelaide (9:45 AM IST and the call got connected in less than a 30 seconds). And they informed me that they have requested some information (wont get into the details...) on 29th August, but did not received anything from my agent. I called up my agent and he said he send it on the same day (or I think that's what I heard). Anyways, I came to office at 11 AM IST with so many unintelligible words about my agent and then I logged into my Immiaccount and Voila... The rest as it says is History....
> 
> Special thanks to my pals: Amit (If not for you, I wouldn't have called up DIPB, thanks bro), Eva, Venu, Yennigala, Mark, Deep, TheExpatriate (Sorry if I missed anyone else).
> 
> So, Junites... I say go for it and call DIBP. Atleast you will know the status...


Congratulations


----------



## xyrene

Congratulations to all who got their grants today. I sincerely hope that all those that are waiting will receive their grants soons.. Just pray guys and eventually we will all reach the finish line.


----------



## jimmyhendrix

avni said:


> Congratulations


Thanks Avni.


----------



## gsingh

In the Grant email, I only received an "IMMI Grant Notification.pdf" that says only that You have been granted visa and see attached "Visa Grant Notice", but there is no other attachment with visa details. Is it normal and is that letter required?

When I check on VEVO it shows all the details.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

gsingh said:


> In the Grant email, I only received an "IMMI Grant Notification.pdf" that says only that You have been granted visa and see attached "Visa Grant Notice", but there is no other attachment with visa details. Is it normal and is that letter required?
> 
> When I check on VEVO it shows all the details.


CO forgot to attach the file


----------



## gsingh

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> CO forgot to attach the file


Is it required???


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

gsingh said:


> Is it required???


Nope... After you can see details in vevo that's fine.. However there are few nuts who want to see something in writing. 

You can reach out to your CO and ask for pdf file or may be logging on to your immiaccount and download the same. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## amitc21

CO requested spouse english proof and PCC again, submitted... Finger crossed.


----------



## msdaus

amitc21 said:


> CO requested spouse english proof and PCC again, submitted... Finger crossed.


wow. best of luck brother. Keep us in your prayer.


----------



## avni

amitc21 said:


> CO requested spouse english proof and PCC again, submitted... Finger crossed.


We are in the same boat. Was asked to resubmit pcc which we did same day. Fingers crossed....


----------



## shhibhi

Hi guys,

I just called DIBP Brisbane and they only said that my application is being looked by some one and we do not require any further documents as this stage. And they can't provide me any information about the CO or the processing time for my file. 

She just said that I will get information about my file shortly. 

What does this mean? Is this normal? Y are they taking so much time? It just making me worried...:noidea::confused2:


----------



## xyrene

shhibhi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just called DIBP Brisbane and they only said that my application is being looked by some one and we do not require any further documents as this stage. And they can't provide me any information about the CO or the processing time for my file.
> 
> She just said that I will get information about my file shortly.
> 
> What does this mean? Is this normal? Y are they taking so much time? It just making me worried...:noidea::confused2:


I received the same message from the one I spoke with but she also told me that my application is at the final stage


----------



## shhibhi

xyrene said:


> I received the same message from the one I spoke with but she also told me that my application is at the final stage


Xyrene, in my case she refused to give further information..


----------



## Waqarali20005

xyrene said:


> I received the same message from the one I spoke with but she also told me that my application is at the final stage


you called +61131881?


----------



## xyrene

shhibhi said:


> Xyrene, in my case she refused to give further information..


Yes she also said that she cannot say when the decision will be made but my applications is currently on process and will be finalized soon. And she also said it is good news when nothing is asked from you because it means that your documents are complete.


----------



## xyrene

Waqarali20005 said:


> you called +61131881?


yes that's the number I called. I called them exactly on the 3rd month of my application then I got grant after 2 weeks


----------



## Ritzagni

gsingh said:


> I just received my grant mail. Going to gurudwara to thank god. catch u later guys.


Congratulations Paaji, sadde valeyon vi karna ardaas,


----------



## Waqarali20005

xyrene said:


> yes that's the number I called. I called them exactly on the 3rd month of my application then I got grant after 2 weeks


23.28571429 weeks have passed since i lodged my application.... i am gonna call boys


----------



## Ritzagni

amitc21 said:


> CO requested spouse english proof and PCC again, submitted... Finger crossed.


That's a good sign, a couple of days more,  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gary31

gsingh --- congrats veere , waheguru mehar kare sab te. all the best for future


----------



## amitc21

How long do they take after submitting docs again ? CO asked for spouse english evidence and PCC again, Submitted.


----------



## lovetosmack

amitc21 said:


> How long do they take after submitting docs again ? CO asked for spouse english evidence and PCC again, Submitted.


Only if I had a nickel everytime someone asked me that. 

You too know the answer. No one knows. But you want someone to sugar coat it.


----------



## Shreyas

lovetosmack said:


> Only if I had a nickel everytime someone asked me that. You too know the answer. No one knows. But you want someone to sugar coat it.


Indeed. Only if I had nickel everytime someone asked me that, it would find my visa fees, and the big move 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ohornish82

Today I called DIBP and Experience was good so far . The guy whom I spoke to informed me my visa is being delayed because they haven't yet got my medical clearance . what does it mean actually ??


----------



## amitc21

Yay....... Got it


----------



## ark

amitc21 said:


> Yay....... Got it



Grant? Congrats


----------



## amitc21

I submitted docs requested by CO yesterday, called up today to DIBP for acknowledgement and status of my file. Guy on otherside was very polite and assured me that he will follow my case today. And with in an hour got my golden mail..

Call em.... It works


----------



## avni

amitc21 said:


> I submitted docs requested by CO yesterday, called up today to DIBP for acknowledgement and status of my file. Guy on otherside was very polite and assured me that he will follow my case today. And with in an hour got my golden mail..
> 
> Call em.... It works


Hey congrats. I have been waiting since 10 daya after resubmitting my pcc. Should I call them too? Also which number dis you call?

Avni


----------



## WannaOz

Request everyone to update the tracker as soon as they get CO Allocation and Visa Grants . Thanks


----------



## lakshay.vikas

amitc21 said:


> I submitted docs requested by CO yesterday, called up today to DIBP for acknowledgement and status of my file. Guy on otherside was very polite and assured me that he will follow my case today. And with in an hour got my golden mail..
> 
> Call em.... It works


Congrats amit...All the best for OZ life...


----------



## deepu

amitc21 said:


> I submitted docs requested by CO yesterday, called up today to DIBP for acknowledgement and status of my file. Guy on otherside was very polite and assured me that he will follow my case today. And with in an hour got my golden mail..
> 
> Call em.... It works


Congrats buddy.......


----------



## amitc21

avni said:


> hey congrats. I have been waiting since 10 daya after resubmitting my pcc. Should i call them too? Also which number dis you call?
> 
> Avni


+61 7 3136 7000 dibp


----------



## amitc21

lakshay.vikas said:


> Congrats amit...All the best for OZ life...


Be Ready Vikas.. Its now ur turn....lane:


----------



## tarunar1

WannaOz said:


> Request everyone to update the tracker as soon as they get CO Allocation and Visa Grants . Thanks


Can you provide the tracker link??

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## avni

amitc21 said:


> +61 7 3136 7000 dibp



OK so i called them a while back. The guy who picked up said that he is in brisbane, but can see all the account details and assured me that my pcc which still shows required, has been received. He said will go through the documents and the team will get back to us for further information. 

Fingers crossed....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Avni


----------



## shhibhi

Hey guys, I got a snap shot of my file yesterday from my agent.. there it says character certificate national pcc required. This status was changed to require on 22nd August and my agent had uploaded the same on the same day. But till yesterday it says required. It has not changed to received. When I called up DIBP they said they don't require any documents from my side and file is in process.

Does that mean they received the PCC and just not updated in my file or what? They haven't given me any other information. 

I am running out of patience .. what will be next ? When ?


----------



## amitc21

avni said:


> OK so i called them a while back. The guy who picked up said that he is in brisbane, but can see all the account details and assured me that my pcc which still shows required, has been received. He said will go through the documents and the team will get back to us for further information.
> 
> Fingers crossed....:fingerscrossed::
> 
> 
> Avni



Friend, u ll get it in an hour. Ditto happened with me


----------



## Waqarali20005

shhibhi said:


> Hey guys, I got a snap shot of my file yesterday from my agent.. there it says character certificate national pcc required. This status was changed to require on 22nd August and my agent had uploaded the same on the same day. But till yesterday it says required. It has not changed to received. When I called up DIBP they said they don't require any documents from my side and file is in process.
> 
> Does that mean they received the PCC and just not updated in my file or what? They haven't given me any other information.
> 
> I am running out of patience .. what will be next ? When ?


This is a system glitch, so don't rely on status in Immi Account.


----------



## Waqarali20005

ohornish82 said:


> Today I called DIBP and Experience was good so far . The guy whom I spoke to informed me my visa is being delayed because they haven't yet got my medical clearance . what does it mean actually ??


your medicals were referred...


----------



## amitc21

shhibhi said:


> Hey guys, I got a snap shot of my file yesterday from my agent.. there it says character certificate national pcc required. This status was changed to require on 22nd August and my agent had uploaded the same on the same day. But till yesterday it says required. It has not changed to received. When I called up DIBP they said they don't require any documents from my side and file is in process.
> 
> Does that mean they received the PCC and just not updated in my file or what? They haven't given me any other information.
> 
> I am running out of patience .. what will be next ? When ?


Same happened to me as well, my immi account still showing "Required" While I already received the grant.


----------



## avni

shhibhi said:


> Hey guys, I got a snap shot of my file yesterday from my agent.. there it says character certificate national pcc required. This status was changed to require on 22nd August and my agent had uploaded the same on the same day. But till yesterday it says required. It has not changed to received. When I called up DIBP they said they don't require any documents from my side and file is in process.
> 
> Does that mean they received the PCC and just not updated in my file or what? They haven't given me any other information.
> 
> I am running out of patience .. what will be next ? When ?


I have uploaded my pcc twice. Once even after they asked. But it still showed as required. Hence I called them up today, they said that don't worry about the immi account status. They have received our PCC.

So you can call up and check too, else am sure they have received it.

Avni


----------



## avni

amitc21 said:


> Friend, u ll get it in an hour. Ditto happened with me


Uff trust me am going to go mad with this waiting period. Did he also say that same thing to you? That they will check and get back in case of further requirements?

Avni


----------



## amitc21

avni said:


> Uff trust me am going to go mad with this waiting period. Did he also say that same thing to you? That they will check and get back in case of further requirements?
> 
> Avni


YES Ditto, same sentences.. I also thought same as u r thinking... But granted later


----------



## Shreyas

amitc21 said:


> Yay....... Got it


Cool, congrats. Best wishes for your smooth transition to oz.


----------



## shhibhi

Thanks amit, avni, and waqar. . I will call them up tomorrow again..


----------



## ohornish82

Waqarali20005 said:


> your medicals were referred...


your medicals were referred...???? how do I know whether it is referred or not ? Thanks


----------



## Waqarali20005

ohornish82 said:


> your medicals were referred...???? how do I know whether it is referred or not ? Thanks


waiting for medical clearance means they are with MOC else who needs to clear. If they were not referred, they would have been cleared automatically by the CO. I don't know whether mine were referred or not. CO has never told me anything like that


----------



## shhibhi

Hey Avni, what time did you call DIBP? Can you tell me the best time to call?

Or any one who experienced positive reply. .what time did you call Amit?


----------



## Nadi_

I called this number today +61 7 3136 7000, and have been told that CO has been just assigned to my case .


----------



## avni

shhibhi said:


> Hey Avni, what time did you call DIBP? Can you tell me the best time to call?
> 
> Or any one who experienced positive reply. .what time did you call Amit?




I had called up today at this number +61 7 3136 7000 . Around IST 9 am. 


Avni


----------



## Waqarali20005

avni said:


> I had called up today at this number +61 7 3136 7000 . Around IST 9 am.
> 
> 
> Avni


called them... apparently they didn't receive polio vaccination certificates which were sent to them on August 12, August, 18, Sept 10 and even today before calling them up. These certificates were also uploaded on immiaccount on August 11. I sense something is gonna happen soon, very soon. :::raying:::::fingerscrossed::thumb:


----------



## shhibhi

avni said:


> I had called up today at this number +61 7 3136 7000 . Around IST 9 am.
> 
> 
> Avni


Thanks Avni.


----------



## kumar57749

After a long wait of 7 months received grant today 

VIsa lodged - 08 March
System Admin
subclass 190.
NSW state sponser
Onshore applicant


All the very best to those who are waiting for the grant.


----------



## msdaus

kumar57749 said:


> After a long wait of 7 months received grant today
> 
> VIsa lodged - 08 March
> System Admin
> subclass 190.
> NSW state sponser
> Onshore applicant
> 
> 
> All the very best to those who are waiting for the grant.


Congratulations. Keep us in your prayer.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

I don't have words to express my feelings when I type this

I have received Grant this morning. Thanks to everyone who guided me and motivated me.. and not forget our beloved moderators 

I am an offshore applicant category 190 applying NOMINATED By SA on 17th July, lodged same date received Grant notification for me and my wife this morning by brisbane team 32.

Wishing everyone best of luck. 

I shall remain indebted to this wonderful forum which had helped me in last 18 months to get my grant. 

Thanks, 

Regards 

Deep


----------



## msdaus

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> I don't have words to express my feelings when I type this
> 
> I have received Grant this morning. Thanks to everyone who guided me and motivated me.. and not forget our beloved moderators
> 
> I am an offshore applicant category 190 applying NOMINATED By SA on 17th July, lodged same date received Grant notification for me and my wife this morning by brisbane team 32.
> 
> Wishing everyone best of luck.
> 
> I shall remain indebted to this wonderful forum which had helped me in last 18 months to get my grant.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Regards
> 
> Deep


Congratulations, brother. I am too happy to read this post. Keep us in your prayer.


----------



## Ritzagni

lovetosmack said:


> Only if I had a nickel everytime someone asked me that.
> 
> You too know the answer. No one knows. But you want someone to sugar coat it.


nothing's wrong in asking for a comforting one liner from co-passengers in the same boat.....


----------



## shhibhi

kumar57749 said:


> After a long wait of 7 months received grant today
> 
> VIsa lodged - 08 March
> System Admin
> subclass 190.
> NSW state sponser
> Onshore applicant
> 
> 
> All the very best to those who are waiting for the grant.


Congratulations!


----------



## shhibhi

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> I don't have words to express my feelings when I type this
> 
> I have received Grant this morning. Thanks to everyone who guided me and motivated me.. and not forget our beloved moderators
> 
> I am an offshore applicant category 190 applying NOMINATED By SA on 17th July, lodged same date received Grant notification for me and my wife this morning by brisbane team 32.
> 
> Wishing everyone best of luck.
> 
> I shall remain indebted to this wonderful forum which had helped me in last 18 months to get my grant.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Regards
> 
> Deep


Congratulations Deep! Have a wonderful future in Oz! 

Keep us in your prayers ..


----------



## Ritzagni

amitc21 said:


> I submitted docs requested by CO yesterday, called up today to DIBP for acknowledgement and status of my file. Guy on otherside was very polite and assured me that he will follow my case today. And with in an hour got my golden mail..
> 
> Call em.... It works


Amit bro, Heartiest Congratulations. I am so so so happy for you, its another thing that I am on the verge of a nervous breakdown, checking immi a/c every half hour, 

Please share the number you called, I although dont know my CO/COteam.

My other friends are killing me with pressure to call DIBP. 

Thanks,
Ritz


----------



## Shreyas

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> I don't have words to express my feelings when I type this
> 
> I have received Grant this morning. Thanks to everyone who guided me and motivated me.. and not forget our beloved moderators
> 
> I am an offshore applicant category 190 applying NOMINATED By SA on 17th July, lodged same date received Grant notification for me and my wife this morning by brisbane team 32.
> 
> Wishing everyone best of luck.
> 
> I shall remain indebted to this wonderful forum which had helped me in last 18 months to get my grant.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Regards
> 
> Deep


Congo buddy.. Wish you a smooth transition to oz.


----------



## Nishbhar

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> I don't have words to express my feelings when I type this
> 
> I have received Grant this morning. Thanks to everyone who guided me and motivated me.. and not forget our beloved moderators
> 
> I am an offshore applicant category 190 applying NOMINATED By SA on 17th July, lodged same date received Grant notification for me and my wife this morning by brisbane team 32.
> 
> Wishing everyone best of luck.
> 
> I shall remain indebted to this wonderful forum which had helped me in last 18 months to get my grant.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Regards
> 
> Deep


Congrats Brother!


----------



## Ritzagni

kumar57749 said:


> After a long wait of 7 months received grant today
> 
> VIsa lodged - 08 March
> System Admin
> subclass 190.
> NSW state sponser
> Onshore applicant
> 
> 
> All the very best to those who are waiting for the grant.


Congratulations Kumar


----------



## Ritzagni

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> I don't have words to express my feelings when I type this
> 
> I have received Grant this morning. Thanks to everyone who guided me and motivated me.. and not forget our beloved moderators
> 
> I am an offshore applicant category 190 applying NOMINATED By SA on 17th July, lodged same date received Grant notification for me and my wife this morning by brisbane team 32.
> 
> Wishing everyone best of luck.
> 
> I shall remain indebted to this wonderful forum which had helped me in last 18 months to get my grant.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Regards
> 
> Deep


Hearty Congratulations Deep, 

Did you you call them ? if yes, what number?

Best,
Ritz


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Ritzagni said:


> Hearty Congratulations Deep,
> 
> Did you you call them ? if yes, what number?
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Thanks Ritz, 

Didn't call them it's a direct grant


----------



## amitc21

Ritzagni said:


> Amit bro, Heartiest Congratulations. I am so so so happy for you, its another thing that I am on the verge of a nervous breakdown, checking immi a/c every half hour,
> 
> Please share the number you called, I although dont know my CO/COteam.
> 
> My other friends are killing me with pressure to call DIBP.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ritz


+61 7 3136 7000 dibp

ALL THE BEST lane:


----------



## padmakarrao

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> I don't have words to express my feelings when I type this
> 
> I have received Grant this morning. Thanks to everyone who guided me and motivated me.. and not forget our beloved moderators
> 
> I am an offshore applicant category 190 applying NOMINATED By SA on 17th July, lodged same date received Grant notification for me and my wife this morning by brisbane team 32.
> 
> Wishing everyone best of luck.
> 
> I shall remain indebted to this wonderful forum which had helped me in last 18 months to get my grant.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Regards
> 
> Deep


Congrats Deep. Best wishes to your bright future in Oz. Have a great party today.

One more SA SS getting grant is good news to all of us, and that too in flat 2 months. This is a real positive sign for all of us.


----------



## Timo Borisson

Hey, guys!
Congrats to those who got their grants. Happy for you guys. Best of luck in Oz.

Yenigalla, good-day. I was wondering if there is any progress on your application? Have you contacted them recently? Any news? Thanks.


----------



## Paddy_cool

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Thanks Ritz,
> 
> Didn't call them it's a direct grant



*Congrats mate!

Did any employer verification happen in your case?*


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Paddy_cool said:


> Congrats mate!
> 
> Did any employer verification happen in your case?


No verification of any sorts with my employer.


----------



## Yenigalla

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Thanks Ritz,
> 
> Didn't call them it's a direct grant


Hi Deep,

Heart Congratulations!!!

All the best


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Deep,
> 
> Heart Congratulations!!!
> 
> All the best


Hey Yenigalla, 

Wish you get the grant as soon as possible. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## lakshay.vikas

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> I don't have words to express my feelings when I type this
> 
> I have received Grant this morning. Thanks to everyone who guided me and motivated me.. and not forget our beloved moderators
> 
> I am an offshore applicant category 190 applying NOMINATED By SA on 17th July, lodged same date received Grant notification for me and my wife this morning by brisbane team 32.
> 
> Wishing everyone best of luck.
> 
> I shall remain indebted to this wonderful forum which had helped me in last 18 months to get my grant.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Regards
> 
> Deep


Congrats deep...


----------



## jimmyhendrix

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Thanks Ritz,
> 
> Didn't call them it's a direct grant


Hey Deep..Congrats Buddy!!! awesome newzz..ALL THE BEST !!!
Happy for you mate.


----------



## Blue Bird

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> I don't have words to express my feelings when I type this
> 
> I have received Grant this morning. Thanks to everyone who guided me and motivated me.. and not forget our beloved moderators
> 
> I am an offshore applicant category 190 applying NOMINATED By SA on 17th July, lodged same date received Grant notification for me and my wife this morning by brisbane team 32.
> 
> Wishing everyone best of luck.
> 
> I shall remain indebted to this wonderful forum which had helped me in last 18 months to get my grant.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Regards
> 
> Deep


Congrats Deep


----------



## Blue Bird

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Deep,
> 
> Heart Congratulations!!!
> 
> All the best


Yenigalla,
Whats your status?


----------



## Yenigalla

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Thanks Ritz,
> 
> Didn't call them it's a direct grant





Blue Bird said:


> Yenigalla,
> Whats your status?


Waiting for the outcome. There are at least 6 of us from April waiting....


----------



## DelhiBoy84

Hi Guys, need a little help here.

I lodged my Visa application on 23/8 with all the documents front loaded (including PCC) except Medical. The status of all the documents was changed to Received within 2 days (on 25/8) except "Health, Evidence of" which was changed to Recommended.

My Medical was completed on 31/8 and the "Meeting the health requirement" was changed to the following on 4/9:
"Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."

The "Health, Evidence of" still says Recommended. What does that means?
Also, how do we know that CO has been assigned?

Thanks.


----------



## msdaus

DelhiBoy84 said:


> Hi Guys, need a little help here.
> 
> I lodged my Visa application on 23/8 with all the documents front loaded (including PCC) except Medical. The status of all the documents was changed to Received within 2 days (on 25/8) except "Health, Evidence of" which was changed to Recommended.
> 
> My Medical was completed on 31/8 and the "Meeting the health requirement" was changed to the following on 4/9:
> "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."
> 
> The "Health, Evidence of" still says Recommended. What does that means?
> Also, how do we know that CO has been assigned?
> 
> Thanks.


"Health has been finalised...." means your test result has already been uploaded by panel doctor.

There is no way to know whether a CO has been assigned or not from immiaccount unless you are contacted by your CO or you call to DBIP and ask for the status.


----------



## allendsz

Yenigalla said:


> Waiting for the outcome. There are at least 6 of us from April waiting....


Hi Yenigalla, I'm waiting for my grant too. I applied on 19th April and submitted my last PCCs on 30 Sept (2 days beyond the deadline date specified by the CO).

I'm not an active user on the forum, just signed in to read others timelines since my processing seems to have gone on forever.


----------



## DelhiBoy84

msdaus said:


> "Health has been finalised...." means your test result has already been uploaded by panel doctor.
> 
> There is no way to know whether a CO has been assigned or not from immiaccount unless you are contacted by your CO or you call to DBIP and ask for the status.


Hi msdaus, thanks for the reply.

So will the status of "Health, Evidence of" change to "Received" OR will it stay "Recommended"? Does the change in status matters?

How long should I wait before calling the DIBP? I lodged my application on 8/23.

Thanks.


----------



## msdaus

DelhiBoy84 said:


> Hi msdaus, thanks for the reply.
> 
> So will the status of "Health, Evidence of" change to "Received" OR will it stay "Recommended"? Does the change in status matters?
> 
> How long should I wait before calling the DIBP? I lodged my application on 8/23.
> 
> Thanks.


Keep your eyes on the visa tracker, it will give you some idea. It is very rare to get a grant or CO allocation before 2 months.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=3


----------



## Div19

Blue Bird said:


> Congrats Deep


Congrats deep


----------



## Waqarali20005

Got it guys.......... just received en email from my beloved CO team.... will share the whole story with you guys........ right now i am quite emotional......


----------



## Waqarali20005

Waqarali20005 said:


> called them... apparently they didn't receive polio vaccination certificates which were sent to them on August 12, August, 18, Sept 10 and even today before calling them up. These certificates were also uploaded on immiaccount on August 11. I sense something is gonna happen soon, very soon. :::raying:::::fingerscrossed::thumb:


calling them was worthwhile, now a days they are facing some issues with their systems... make a call and tell them about the document which you sent to them. if that was the last required thing, then most probably you will get a visa in an hour...


----------



## msdaus

Waqarali20005 said:


> Got it guys.......... just received en email from my beloved CO team.... will share the whole story with you guys........ right now i am quite emotional......


Congratulations. Keep us in your prayer.


----------



## deepu

Waqarali20005 said:


> Got it guys.......... just received en email from my beloved CO team.... will share the whole story with you guys........ right now i am quite emotional......


Congrats buddy.....


----------



## Yenigalla

allendsz said:


> Hi Yenigalla, I'm waiting for my grant too. I applied on 19th April and submitted my last PCCs on 30 Sept (2 days beyond the deadline date specified by the CO).
> 
> I'm not an active user on the forum, just signed in to read others timelines since my processing seems to have gone on forever.


U mean 30 Aug?


----------



## Luby3

Waqarali20005 said:


> Got it guys.......... just received en email from my beloved CO team.... will share the whole story with you guys........ right now i am quite emotional......


Congratulations dude.. Wishing u all the best for future...


----------



## Luby3

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> I don't have words to express my feelings when I type this
> 
> I have received Grant this morning. Thanks to everyone who guided me and motivated me.. and not forget our beloved moderators
> 
> I am an offshore applicant category 190 applying NOMINATED By SA on 17th July, lodged same date received Grant notification for me and my wife this morning by brisbane team 32.
> 
> Wishing everyone best of luck.
> 
> I shall remain indebted to this wonderful forum which had helped me in last 18 months to get my grant.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Regards
> 
> Deep



Congratulations deep.. Wishing u all the best..


----------



## Luby3

shhibhi said:


> Congratulations!



CONGRATULATIONS.. Wishing u all the best


----------



## shhibhi

Waqarali20005 said:


> Got it guys.......... just received en email from my beloved CO team.... will share the whole story with you guys........ right now i am quite emotional......


Congratulations ! Have a wonderful future ahead in oz..


----------



## Ritzagni

Waqarali20005 said:


> Got it guys.......... just received en email from my beloved CO team.... will share the whole story with you guys........ right now i am quite emotional......


:cheer2::cheer2: Many Congratulations brother, have a blast, eace::drum::drum:


----------



## Ritzagni

*Called DIBP brisbane no.*



amitc21 said:


> +61 7 3136 7000 dibp
> 
> ALL THE BEST lane:


Thanks Amit, I called them today morning and am told that CO team Adelaide team 4 has been assigned to me on 28th August. The guy on phone said that it might take up to two weeks now.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## shhibhi

Hi.. I have just called DIBP and the guy asked me if I have received any email.. I explained him that it's been over 3 months and so I am just calling to inquire and I have not received any email. 

He didn't take my TRN number and just said that if you have not received any email it means that you have not allocated any case officer .. I am Confused. .

How does this DIBP works..guys from July are getting visa and I have applied in June. .still no case officer is been assigned?? 

Any one have any idea. .If the allocation works according to the profession or what? I am a pharmacy technician ..any one from the same field? Guys please help. .This Is frustrating. .can't wait now ..


----------



## Div19

shhibhi said:


> Hi.. I have just called DIBP and the guy asked me if I have received any email.. I explained him that it's been over 3 months and so I am just calling to inquire and I have not received any email.
> 
> He didn't take my TRN number and just said that if you have not received any email it means that you have not allocated any case officer .. I am Confused. .
> 
> How does this DIBP works..guys from July are getting visa and I have applied in June. .still no case officer is been assigned??
> 
> Any one have any idea. .If the allocation works according to the profession or what? I am a pharmacy technician ..any one from the same field? Guys please help. .This Is frustrating. .can't wait now ..


Wat visa did u apply for??
There are prirority groups and have diff time lines


----------



## shoaib.pk

Waqarali20005 said:


> calling them was worthwhile, now a days they are facing some issues with their systems... make a call and tell them about the document which you sent to them. if that was the last required thing, then most probably you will get a visa in an hour...


Congratulations Waqar. Wish you all the best


----------



## shhibhi

Div19 said:


> Wat visa did u apply for??
> There are prirority groups and have diff time lines


I applied for 190 subclass..


----------



## avni

Waqarali20005 said:


> Got it guys.......... just received en email from my beloved CO team.... will share the whole story with you guys........ right now i am quite emotional......


Congratulations


----------



## avni

*Additional Medical requirements*

We got an email today morning, asking for 2 more tests of my husband (main applicant).

He would be going for his tests tomorrow and then lets see what happens..


:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Avni


----------



## Yenigalla

Congratulations Waqarali.!


----------



## Yenigalla

avni said:


> We got an email today morning, asking for 2 more tests of my husband (main applicant).
> 
> He would be going for his tests tomorrow and then lets see what happens..
> 
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Avni


All the best Avni. you are just a few days away from your grant.


----------



## avni

Yenigalla said:


> All the best Avni. you are just a few days away from your grant.



I truly hope it is soon now. And also I wish the same for you. 

Avni


----------



## Ritzagni

avni said:


> We got an email today morning, asking for 2 more tests of my husband (main applicant).
> 
> He would be going for his tests tomorrow and then lets see what happens..
> 
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Avni


Hi Avni,

If its OK with you, may I ask what tests specifically?

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Future_ozzy

Waqarali20005 said:


> Got it guys.......... just received en email from my beloved CO team.... will share the whole story with you guys........ right now i am quite emotional......[/QUOTE
> 
> Congratulations Waqar .... Have a good life ahead.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## allendsz

Yenigalla said:


> U mean 30 Aug?


Yea 30 Aug. Hoping it doesn't take longer than Monday.


----------



## Sukhadia

Hi Guys,
I just joined this forum as I find it very good emans of communicatio nand to get to know abt the progress. We are waiting since our CO 1st mailed on 6th Aug for Form 80. after that we submitted the form in 2 days time. it was recieved online. but after that no communication from them. we are getting so impatient. can any body advise.? is it right to call them and ask abt the application status?


----------



## Ritzagni

Sukhadia said:


> Hi Guys,
> I just joined this forum as I find it very good emans of communicatio nand to get to know abt the progress. We are waiting since our CO 1st mailed on 6th Aug for Form 80. after that we submitted the form in 2 days time. it was recieved online. but after that no communication from them. we are getting so impatient. can any body advise.? is it right to call them and ask abt the application status?


its perfectly fine to call them, its your right, go ahead


----------



## Sukhadia

Hey, thnx for dat.. We would try a call on monday.

Regds,
Hiral


----------



## Sukhadia

Ritzagni said:


> its perfectly fine to call them, its your right, go ahead


I got d number frm ds forum only. I hope thy reply favourably


----------



## Yenigalla

Sukhadia said:


> I got d number frm ds forum only. I hope thy reply favourably


Hi
Could you pls share further details-such as visa lodge date etc.?
Pls go ahead and make that call


----------



## Sukhadia

Yenigalla said:


> Hi
> Could you pls share further details-such as visa lodge date etc.?
> Pls go ahead and make that call



Hi,

Yes I'll definitely update my details once I am familiar with this site.

Regards, 
Hiral


----------



## RNAussie

*Clarification please*

Guys, 

I have lodged visa 190 on 26/8/14. Waiting CO

I got visa 489 last September 2013. All paperwork is the same. They are happy to re-use my medicals.

I rang processing centre in Adelaide, he said I will get it shortly, one week or 2 weeks. (He knows all paperwork the same)

So what do you think "shortly" here? I am confused.


----------



## Sukhadia

Hi. Congrats....!!! When did u apply for visa?


----------



## RNAussie

Sukhadia said:


> Hi. Congrats....!!! When did u apply for visa?


What does it mean "shortly?


----------



## gurnaaz

hi guys...Is there any need to show funds while applying 190 visa for nsw state such as fixed deposit or money in savings account.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

gurnaaz said:


> hi guys...Is there any need to show funds while applying 190 visa for nsw state such as fixed deposit or money in savings account.


Nope


----------



## Sukhadia

GinjaNINJA said:


> Nope


Hi,

So does that mean that they ask such things(fund requirements) on paper only to qualify for SS?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Sukhadia said:


> Hi,
> 
> So does that mean that they ask such things(fund requirements) on paper only to qualify for SS?


No proof of funds are required for 189 190 or 489 neither does immigration asks for it.
Only Victoria SS asks for funds (no proof to be shown). 
If you are an offshore applicant you need to have atleast 30000 AUD & for onshore its 20000 AUD (again no proof asked).
I told them I have 100000 AUD.


----------



## Sukhadia

GinjaNINJA said:


> No proof of funds are required for 189 190 or 489 neither does immigration asks for it.
> Only Victoria SS asks for funds (no proof to be shown).
> If you are an offshore applicant you need to have atleast 30000 AUD & for onshore its 20000 AUD (again no proof asked).
> I told them I have 100000 AUD.




Hi,

Yes for our application WA asked for 30000 AUD and we positively replied. but we are confused whether they will ask at the time of entry?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Sukhadia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes for our application WA asked for 30000 AUD and we positively replied. but we are confused whether they will ask at the time of entry?


Relax no one will ask you for any proof. Neither during the visa process nor when you enter.


----------



## Sukhadia

Yenigalla said:


> Hi
> Could you pls share further details-such as visa lodge date etc.?
> Pls go ahead and make that call


Hi,

The details are here.


----------



## Yenigalla

Sukhadia said:


> Hi,
> 
> The details are here.


Tks for updating your signature.
Did you receive an acknowledgement email from dibp after you uploaded the requested documents?


----------



## padmakarrao

RNAussie said:


> What does it mean "shortly?


Do you really think anyone can answer this question? Shortly means shortly which can be a day, week or a month, it is a nice word to divert an enthusiastic enquiry, the way we say this to our bosses and spouses if asked for something. 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Crucibond

Got my grant this morning!!!


----------



## gurnaaz

GinjaNINJA said:


> No proof of funds are required for 189 190 or 489 neither does immigration asks for it.
> Only Victoria SS asks for funds (no proof to be shown).
> If you are an offshore applicant you need to have atleast 30000 AUD & for onshore its 20000 AUD (again no proof asked).
> I told them I have 100000 AUD.


thanks for info ginjaNINJA...so we have to just fill the amount in application tht we have more than 30000 AUD. IN case if CO ask to show the bank statements or show the amount which you filled in application.


----------



## gurnaaz

GinjaNINJA said:


> No proof of funds are required for 189 190 or 489 neither does immigration asks for it.
> Only Victoria SS asks for funds (no proof to be shown).
> If you are an offshore applicant you need to have atleast 30000 AUD & for onshore its 20000 AUD (again no proof asked).
> I told them I have 100000 AUD.


pls clarify only in case of NSW nomination and 190 visa for NSW about funds.


----------



## amitc21

Crucibond said:


> Got my grant this morning!!!




Congrats buddy


----------



## Sukhadia

Yenigalla said:


> Tks for updating your signature.
> Did you receive an acknowledgement email from dibp after you uploaded the requested documents?


Ya d email is auto generated. They dnt reply in person.


----------



## Sukhadia

Crucibond said:


> Got my grant this morning!!!


Congrats!!!


----------



## shhibhi

Can any one please tell me if DIBP works on Saturday?


----------



## ozbound12

shhibhi said:


> Can any one please tell me if DIBP works on Saturday?


They do not. No government agency does.


----------



## deepu

Crucibond said:


> Got my grant this morning!!!


Congrats Buddy.......


----------



## GinjaNINJA

gurnaaz said:


> thanks for info ginjaNINJA...so we have to just fill the amount in application tht we have more than 30000 AUD. IN case if CO ask to show the bank statements or show the amount which you filled in application.


Oh my goodness. again no financial evidence is required for 189 190 or 489. why would CO ask you such a thing if aint required. 

If you are asked to give a quote about finances in any application just give a quote. Goodluck


----------



## Sukhadia

Have anyone experienced employment verification from Indian embassy.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Sukhadia said:


> Have anyone experienced employment verification from Indian embassy.


Not personally but yes In have seen those guys coming in group of 4-5 people to applicants offices and speaking to thier boss, colleagues and security guys at all same time. 

So one guy will speak to boss, another with HR, another with colleagues & support or security staff. 

If any anomalies found they note the same and apprise the concerned authorities. 

One of my friends applied as an accountant his colleagues were asked where does the guy sit, where do you eat, when was last you guys went out for a official meet together and boss along with HR was asked the payment records and attendance register.


----------



## Sukhadia

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Not personally but yes In have seen those guys coming in group of 4-5 people to applicants offices and speaking to thier boss, colleagues and security guys at all same time.
> 
> So one guy will speak to boss, another with HR, another with colleagues & support or security staff.
> 
> If any anomalies found they note the same and apprise the concerned authorities.
> 
> One of my friends applied as an accountant his colleagues were asked where does the guy sit, where do you eat, when was last you guys went out for a official meet together and boss along with HR was asked the payment records and attendance register.


Hmm. Thnx for info.


----------



## Adrian29

hi Seniors, last week Wed (17th) i noticed that an error i had made on my wife's name on immi account was corrected. i had uploaded form1023 together wth my docs. 
So, my qtn is does this mean a CO looked at my case?



_____________________
*263111* : *VIC SS Invitation* 10/06/14 : *eVisa* 29/07/14 : *PCC* 12/08/14 : *Meds* 22/08/14 : *CO* ? : *Grant* ?


----------



## BigM

Hello n sorry for not keeping up with u guys.....since I came here,just got busy with all that settling and getting accustomed but let me share that it is so tough after u actually get the permission for which everybody has been hoping and wanting it to happen............

The real battle begins here


----------



## Sukhadia

BigM said:


> Hello n sorry for not keeping up with u guys.....since I came here,just got busy with all that settling and getting accustomed but let me share that it is so tough after u actually get the permission for which everybody has been hoping and wanting it to happen............
> 
> The real battle begins here


Hi,
On what visa you are n can u plz share d details of your journey so far


----------



## kalim kashif

Waqarali20005 said:


> calling them was worthwhile, now a days they are facing some issues with their systems... make a call and tell them about the document which you sent to them. if that was the last required thing, then most probably you will get a visa in an hour...


Congrats brother, Can you tell me or anyone else in the forum, which no. you guys have used to call DIAB, Is this the general no. given on website or some other one.

I have lodged my application on 14 th april, CO allocated on 31 aug, and still no response.


----------



## Div19

On wat no. To call for adelaide 23 team . .... anyone plz


----------



## semaaustralia

Div19 said:


> On wat no. To call for adelaide 23 team . .... anyone plz


If you already have CO and close to the 3months timeframe: +617313670000


----------



## Waqarali20005

Div19 said:


> On wat no. To call for adelaide 23 team . .... anyone plz


here it is +61731367000
call them and your wish will be granted.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Div19

Thannn kkk uuu . Will do dat today itself. Thanks again . Hope my wish is granted


----------



## noobrex

Guys if I have 65 points does that mean my 190 visa application would be looked on prioirty ?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

noobrex said:


> Guys if I have 65 points does that mean my 190 visa application would be looked on prioirty ?


Nope... Higher points doesn't guarantee priority processing.


----------



## gkvithia

noobrex said:


> Guys if I have 65 points does that mean my 190 visa application would be looked on prioirty ?


NO, all you need is 60 to get an invite. Having higher points plays no part in priority processing for 190.


----------



## allendsz

allendsz said:


> Hi Yenigalla, I'm waiting for my grant too. I applied on 19th April and submitted my last PCCs on 30 Sept (2 days beyond the deadline date specified by the CO).
> 
> I'm not an active user on the forum, just signed in to read others timelines since my processing seems to have gone on forever.


Hi all, I got my grant today. I called them on the above posted number and got it done!

Best of luck to everyone else! 

Huge relief for me since my processing seems to have been much longer than most.


----------



## SDJ

Hi,

does the 'Last updated' date change when a CO is allocated ? Currently it is showing the date on which my application was lodged.

thanks
SDJ


----------



## TheExpatriate

SDJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> does the 'Last updated' date change when a CO is allocated ? Currently it is showing the date on which my application was lodged.
> 
> thanks
> SDJ


probably yes. It was updated in my case when the CO was assigned


----------



## msdaus

SDJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> does the 'Last updated' date change when a CO is allocated ? Currently it is showing the date on which my application was lodged.
> 
> thanks
> SDJ


Where did you find "Last Updated"?


----------



## Sukhadia

allendsz said:


> Hi all, I got my grant today. I called them on the above posted number and got it done!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else!
> 
> Huge relief for me since my processing seems to have been much longer than most.


Wow dats a grt news buddy! Congrats!!!
We r also waiting for grant as nothing is pending frm our side. We called up today at 5 am IST but thy hav told to wait for sometime. Dats all. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sukhadia

SDJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> does the 'Last updated' date change when a CO is allocated ? Currently it is showing the date on which my application was lodged.
> 
> thanks
> SDJ


Yes, it does change when CO is allocated or when they mail for any required doc.


----------



## SDJ

TheExpatriate said:


> probably yes. It was updated in my case when the CO was assigned


Thanks TheExpatriate ! I will keep an eye on it


----------



## SDJ

Sukhadia said:


> Yes, it does change when CO is allocated or when they mail for any required doc.


Thanks Sukhadia for your response. Wish you all the best for a speedy grant.


----------



## ind191

Hello, I am a silent follower of this forum. I received grant this morning for me and my family. Called DIBP brisbane at 10:45 am and received grant at 11:15 am AEST.

Victoria SS
Received invitation: 13 may 2014
Subclass 190 lodged: 22 May 2014
request from Team 13 adelaide for Form 1221 primary applicant: 7 August 2014
Form 1221 emailed and uploaded online: 7 August 2014
CO allocated 26 August 2014
Grant received 22 Sept 2014.


----------



## zameh

Any August applicant got grant ?


----------



## Ritzagni

Div19 said:


> Thannn kkk uuu . Will do dat today itself. Thanks again . Hope my wish is granted


Call em early, around 0430 IST as it is 0900 there, and your call may get answered in few seconds else there would be a waiting time on ISD call of around 45 to 60 minutes. 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Div19

Ritzagni said:


> Call em early, around 0430 IST as it is 0900 there, and your call may get answered in few seconds else there would be a waiting time on ISD call of around 45 to 60 minutes.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


YA MY HUBBY HAD CALLED A FEW DAYS BACK ,THE CALL DROPPED AFTER AN HOUR OF WAITING.:fingerscrossed:
well this time I will do this seems really sensible.

thanks again ritz


----------



## Waqarali20005

Div19 said:


> YA MY HUBBY HAD CALLED A FEW DAYS BACK ,THE CALL DROPPED AFTER AN HOUR OF WAITING.:fingerscrossed:
> well this time I will do this seems really sensible.
> 
> thanks again ritz


the number which i shared does not have too much waiting time
your call will be answered within 5 minutes.. i.e. +61731367000.
just try it once and then let me know the outcome..


----------



## Div19

Waqarali20005 said:


> the number which i shared does not have too much waiting time
> your call will be answered within 5 minutes.. i.e. +61731367000.
> just try it once and then let me know the outcome..


Yes waqar will try it early morning tom . Keeping fingers crossed . Thank u guys for the help . Hoping it pays off. Regards


----------



## Ritzagni

Div19 said:


> Yes waqar will try it early morning tom . Keeping fingers crossed . Thank u guys for the help . Hoping it pays off. Regards


Please create signature timelines for your profile, 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## noobrex

My agent lodged my 190 visa today, I have uploaded all the documents including PCC and undergone the health checkup.

How long will it take now ? I heard its 3 months.


----------



## Ritzagni

noobrex said:


> My agent lodged my 190 visa today, I have uploaded all the documents including PCC and undergone the health checkup.
> 
> How long will it take now ? I heard its 3 months.


That is great, congratulations, which state? Please create signature timelines for your profile, 

PCC OK, but meds before lodging visa, that is unusual if not technically impossible, 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Nishbhar

Ritzagni said:


> That is great, congratulations, which state? Please create signature timelines for your profile,
> 
> PCC OK, but meds before lodging visa, that is unusual if not technically impossible,
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


You can complete your meds (before lodgement) using the my health decl tool and generate your HAP ID.


----------



## Future_ozzy

noobrex said:


> My agent lodged my 190 visa today, I have uploaded all the documents including PCC and undergone the health checkup.
> 
> How long will it take now ? I heard its 3 months.


Yes..take 3 months as the time frame .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sukhadia

Hi guys any one in forum applied for WA ss. Jus wana knw how long they take for grant. Its been more tham 4 months since I applied.


----------



## semaaustralia

Sukhadia said:


> Hi guys any one in forum applied for WA ss. Jus wana knw how long they take for grant. Its been more tham 4 months since I applied.


Which Team is your CO? Adelaide or Brisbane...


----------



## Sukhadia

semaaustralia said:


> Which Team is your CO? Adelaide or Brisbane...


Its adelaide team 2.


----------



## Yenigalla

Congrats to all who recvd grant today...


----------



## kty

*About submit 80 form*

Hey guys

Is that common to request 80 form when co contacted you to submit more additional documents? Or do you submit 80 form when you first elodge? Who can give me some ideas about that?


----------



## ind191

Yenigalla said:


> Congrats to all who recvd grant today...


Hi Yenigalla, I suggest you to call at the brisbane number posted in this forum. I was also waiting for my grant with no updates after 23 may (lodged on 22 may), then I called that number and the person sent me the grant email within 30 minutes. I think my application was just waiting to be finalized. I think you should also get it done if all paperwork from your side has been done.


----------



## ark

Just finised a call with DIBP, the lady answered the phone was really ploite and nice. She told me that everything looked good with my application, but my case is now under INTERNAL CHECK and it will take 3 to 4 weeks to finalise. What kind of internal check is that anyway.?Why does it take so long? Seniors?


----------



## Waqarali20005

ark said:


> Just finised a call with DIBP, the lady answered the phone was really ploite and nice. She told me that everything looked good with my application, but my case is now under INTERNAL CHECK and it will take 3 to 4 weeks to finalise. What kind of internal check is that anyway.?Why does it take so long? Seniors?


they will verify your claims. Its just a routine processing and she told you the maximum time. you may end up getting your grant by today itself


----------



## Waqarali20005

kty said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Is that common to request 80 form when co contacted you to submit more additional documents? Or do you submit 80 form when you first elodge? Who can give me some ideas about that?


its better you frontload your form 80. Every request for additional documents delay your application. To reduce your processing time, just imagine what a CO can ask and provide him documentary evidence for that


----------



## gkvithia

its best to upload form 80 for all adults, dont wait to be asked. the path to direct grant is to provide all necessary documentation in all sectors, regardless if you have been asked by 
CO,

Every time they ask for a document , please remember the turnaround time is 10-14 days if you are lucky, worst if they have other applicants to look at.

Also please note the time, in 2 months DIPB will be in holiday mood and things will start slowing down i.e summer, christmas,school holidays. 

Their slowest period is from November till end January where their processes is at snails pace. And you dont want to be caught in a situation where they run out of 190's.

As soon as you lodge and pay fees get medicals and pcc done asap and out of the way.


----------



## kalim kashif

Waqarali20005 said:


> they will verify your claims. Its just a routine processing and she told you the maximum time. you may end up getting your grant by today itself


I also called DIBP today. The lady told me it might take another 1 and a half year to get the decision, because of security check. She said it could be the maximum time, I am really sad to hear that. 


VIsa 190 applied on 14th April, 2014, CO allocated on 1st aug., 2014 and still waiting for grant


----------



## avni

kalim kashif said:


> I also called DIBP today. The lady told me it might take another 1 and a half year to get the decision, because of security check. She said it could be the maximum time, I am really sad to hear that.
> 
> 
> VIsa 190 applied on 14th April, 2014, CO allocated on 1st aug., 2014 and still waiting for grant


1 and a half year ????

Avni


----------



## Sukhadia

avni said:


> 1 and a half year ????
> 
> Avni


Dats so strange.


----------



## humtum

pls send the tracker link


----------



## kalim kashif

avni said:


> 1 and a half year ????
> 
> Avni


Yeah, end of next year (2015).




EOI, 10 April, 2014 , for vicotrian state nomination 190 visa, Application lodged: 14th april, 2014, CO allocated: 1st Aug., 2014, Called DIAB today, Telling to wait for 1 and a half year 
( maximum time, according to the lady), its very strange to hear that.


----------



## avni

kalim kashif said:


> Yeah, end of next year (2015).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EOI, 10 April, 2014 , for vicotrian state nomination 190 visa, Application lodged: 14th april, 2014, CO allocated: 1st Aug., 2014, Called DIAB today, Telling to wait for 1 and a half year
> ( maximum time, according to the lady), its very strange to hear that.



Oh thats quite unheard of.

Avni


----------



## msdaus

kalim kashif said:


> Yeah, end of next year (2015).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EOI, 10 April, 2014 , for vicotrian state nomination 190 visa, Application lodged: 14th april, 2014, CO allocated: 1st Aug., 2014, Called DIAB today, Telling to wait for 1 and a half year
> ( maximum time, according to the lady), its very strange to hear that.


I think the lady gave you wrong information. 190 applicants need not to go through Extensive Security Checking. We will get your grant soon. Keep us in your prayer.


----------



## kalim kashif

msdaus said:


> I think the lady gave you wrong information. 190 applicants need not to go through Extensive Security Checking. We will get your grant soon. Keep us in your prayer.


Thanks for the encouraging remarks, we all pray that we get our grants soon


----------



## yorned

Is there a tracker maintained for the 190 grants?
If yes, Could someone please post the link


----------



## msdaus

yorned said:


> Is there a tracker maintained for the 190 grants?
> If yes, Could someone please post the link


Here it is.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## avni

yorned said:


> Is there a tracker maintained for the 190 grants?
> If yes, Could someone please post the link


Here is the link

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


Avni


----------



## gkvithia

msdaus said:


> I think the lady gave you wrong information. 190 applicants need not to go through Extensive Security Checking. We will get your grant soon. Keep us in your prayer.


Im not sure where you read 190 applicants need not go thru extensive security checks.

Anyone can be put trough extensive security checks if they suspect or have any doubt. With the current threat level raised they will be more cautious in vetting applicants. Especially from what DIPB considers high risk nations.


----------



## msdaus

gkvithia said:


> Im not sure where you read 190 applicants need not go thru extensive security checks.
> 
> Anyone can be put trough extensive security checks if they suspect or have any doubt. With the current threat level raised they will be more cautious in vetting applicants. Especially from what DIPB considers high risk nations.


Yes, you are right. I was just talking about general cases. Actually all Bangladeshi and Pakistani 189 applicant need at least 1.5 years to clear his/her security check. But for 190 applicants from these 2 countries generally not requires 1.5 years to clears security checks. Hence, his case might be an exceptional case or the lady gave him wrong info.


----------



## Div19

gkvithia said:


> Im not sure where you read 190 applicants need not go thru extensive security checks.
> 
> Anyone can be put trough extensive security checks if they suspect or have any doubt. With the current threat level raised they will be more cautious in vetting applicants. Especially from what DIPB considers high risk nations.


I agree. High risk country applicants can be put under scrutiny . It is at their descreation if they feel ur paper work is not up to mark or any gap in wrk or studies. ...
But u never know what is the reason.


----------



## Luby3

Congratulations to all who got the Golden mails.. Prays for those who are waiting.


----------



## micro

*Grant*

Dear all,

I'm over the moon today as i received my grant :whoo::whoo:

I have been following this forum regularly and it has been helpful for estimating timelines and also been a great source of information.

I beleive i'm quite fortunate as i have not had any major delays in my application right from the stage of Skills assessment.

My agent was supposed to call the DIBP tomorrow if i have not received a grant today but i was fortunate to get a grant today.

I wish the others a speedy grant. I have updated my signature and i will also update the tracker soon.

Thank you,
Micro


----------



## msdaus

micro said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm over the moon today as i received my grant :whoo::whoo:
> 
> I have been following this forum regularly and it has been helpful for estimating timelines and also been a great source of information.
> 
> I beleive i'm quite fortunate as i have not had any major delays in my application right from the stage of Skills assessment.
> 
> My agent was supposed to call the DIBP tomorrow if i have not received a grant today but i was fortunate to get a grant today.
> 
> I wish the others a speedy grant. I have updated my signature and i will also update the tracker soon.
> 
> Thank you,
> Micro



Congratulaion Micro. Best of luck for your future endeavors. Keep us in your prayer too.


----------



## shhibhi

micro said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm over the moon today as i received my grant :whoo::whoo:
> 
> I have been following this forum regularly and it has been helpful for estimating timelines and also been a great source of information.
> 
> I beleive i'm quite fortunate as i have not had any major delays in my application right from the stage of Skills assessment.
> 
> My agent was supposed to call the DIBP tomorrow if i have not received a grant today but i was fortunate to get a grant today.
> 
> I wish the others a speedy grant. I have updated my signature and i will also update the tracker soon.
> 
> Thank you,
> Micro


Congratulations Micro, best of luck for the further journey in oz!
Keep us in your prayers!


----------



## Nishbhar

micro said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm over the moon today as i received my grant :whoo::whoo:
> 
> I have been following this forum regularly and it has been helpful for estimating timelines and also been a great source of information.
> 
> I beleive i'm quite fortunate as i have not had any major delays in my application right from the stage of Skills assessment.
> 
> My agent was supposed to call the DIBP tomorrow if i have not received a grant today but i was fortunate to get a grant today.
> 
> I wish the others a speedy grant. I have updated my signature and i will also update the tracker soon.
> 
> Thank you,
> Micro


Congrats Mate!


----------



## Sukhadia

micro said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm over the moon today as i received my grant :whoo::whoo:
> 
> I have been following this forum regularly and it has been helpful for estimating timelines and also been a great source of information.
> 
> I beleive i'm quite fortunate as i have not had any major delays in my application right from the stage of Skills assessment.
> 
> My agent was supposed to call the DIBP tomorrow if i have not received a grant today but i was fortunate to get a grant today.
> 
> I wish the others a speedy grant. I have updated my signature and i will also update the tracker soon.
> 
> Thank you,
> Micro


Congrats mate! Wish you luck. Pray for all of us for speedy grant.


----------



## Blue Bird

My CO agrees to convert my non-migrating dependents into migrating dependents. Please let me which form is used to pay the additional fees because we cannot pay through online.


----------



## Ritzagni

micro said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm over the moon today as i received my grant :whoo::whoo:
> 
> I have been following this forum regularly and it has been helpful for estimating timelines and also been a great source of information.
> 
> I beleive i'm quite fortunate as i have not had any major delays in my application right from the stage of Skills assessment.
> 
> My agent was supposed to call the DIBP tomorrow if i have not received a grant today but i was fortunate to get a grant today.
> 
> I wish the others a speedy grant. I have updated my signature and i will also update the tracker soon.
> 
> Thank you,
> Micro


Many congratulations, all the best for your ozzy furure,


----------



## Sukhadia

Guys,
Anyone from May 2014 awaiting visa grant and that too under team 2?


----------



## amitc21

Congrats Buddy, And all the best for future endeavours


micro said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm over the moon today as i received my grant :whoo::whoo:
> 
> I have been following this forum regularly and it has been helpful for estimating timelines and also been a great source of information.
> 
> I beleive i'm quite fortunate as i have not had any major delays in my application right from the stage of Skills assessment.
> 
> My agent was supposed to call the DIBP tomorrow if i have not received a grant today but i was fortunate to get a grant today.
> 
> I wish the others a speedy grant. I have updated my signature and i will also update the tracker soon.
> 
> Thank you,
> Micro


----------



## babajani

kalim kashif said:


> Yeah, end of next year (2015).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EOI, 10 April, 2014 , for vicotrian state nomination 190 visa, Application lodged: 14th april, 2014, CO allocated: 1st Aug., 2014, Called DIAB today, Telling to wait for 1 and a half year
> ( maximum time, according to the lady), its very strange to hear that.


So sorry to hear that. I guess they have put your case in external security checks. Do you think there was anything with your case that made them make this decision? anything unusual?


----------



## kalim kashif

babajani said:


> So sorry to hear that. I guess they have put your case in external security checks. Do you think there was anything with your case that made them make this decision? anything unusual?


No there is nothing that I am aware of. According to them this is the maximum time.It could happen before that. I think they have some idea thats why they told me this time frame. Or maybe they are just exaggerating.


----------



## ark

Very few grants for 190 class this week. I remember reading about a monthly quota for 190 grants inside of DIBP. If it's true, I bet they've almost run out of it already at this time of month. Maybe we can expect more grants from the beginning of Oct. Guys, hang in there.


----------



## munish817

Where we can find the monthly quota for 190


----------



## Waqarali20005

munish817 said:


> Where we can find the monthly quota for 190


monthly quota thing is not authentic... it was a wild guess from forum members. A pure speculation i must say..


----------



## Waqarali20005

Blue Bird said:


> My CO agrees to convert my non-migrating dependents into migrating dependents. Please let me which form is used to pay the additional fees because we cannot pay through online.


you can do so by filling in form 1436.You need to fill in credit card information in this form 

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1436.pdf


----------



## Blue Bird

Waqarali20005 said:


> you can do so by filling in form 1436.You need to fill in credit card information in this form
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1436.pdf


Thanks waqar,


----------



## Blue Bird

Waqarali20005 said:


> you can do so by filling in form 1436.You need to fill in credit card information in this form
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1436.pdf


Waqar,
One thing more, I want to pay fees from Australia through Master Debit Card which I have already used when I pay my fees online.

My agent is also demanding credit card. Even the guy in Australia went to the bank and ask the whole detail and bank agrees that your card will work.

I have dilemma that what should I do?


----------



## Waqarali20005

Blue Bird said:


> Waqar,
> One thing more, I want to pay fees from Australia through Master Debit Card which I have already used when I pay my fees online.
> 
> My agent is also demanding credit card. Even the guy in Australia went to the bank and ask the whole detail and bank agrees that your card will work.
> 
> I have dilemma that what should I do?


Australian Debit card should work.>> go ahead, there is nothing wrong in trying once.


----------



## Sukhadia

Guys,

Just now received an E mail from DIBP, and finally prayers have answered. received my grant today. Could not describe the feelings in words. I wish all the luck to those who are waiting for their grant.
arty::whoo::whoo:


----------



## msdaus

Sukhadia said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just now received an E mail from DIBP, and finally prayers have answered. received my grant today. Could not describe the feelings in words. I wish all the luck to those who are waiting for their grant.
> arty::whoo::whoo:


Wow, Congratulations. Keep us in your prayer.


----------



## Luby3

Sukhadia said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just now received an E mail from DIBP, and finally prayers have answered. received my grant today. Could not describe the feelings in words. I wish all the luck to those who are waiting for their grant.
> arty::whoo::whoo:



Congratulations .. Wishing u all the best for future..


----------



## Yenigalla

Congratulations Sukhadia...

@Luby-any update on your case?


----------



## Sukhadia

msdaus said:


> Wow, Congratulations. Keep us in your prayer.


Thanx a lot and surely will pray for all.


----------



## Sukhadia

Luby3 said:


> Congratulations .. Wishing u all the best for future..


Thnx and wish you luck too.


----------



## Sukhadia

Yenigalla said:


> Congratulations Sukhadia...
> 
> @Luby-any update on your case?


Thnx a lot. Wish you all d best.


----------



## RNAussie

Guys, how long does it take to have a grant notification AFTER the medicals are cleared?

My health has been finalised on 23/09/2014. Nil CO allocated yet ))): worried too much...


----------



## msdaus

RNAussie said:


> Guys, how long does it take to have a grant notification AFTER the medicals are cleared?
> 
> My health has been finalised on 23/09/2014. Nil CO allocated yet ))): worried too much...


As an onshore applicant you will probably get grant within 2 months after lodged.


----------



## Luby3

Yenigalla said:


> Congratulations Sukhadia...
> 
> @Luby-any update on your case?


No dear nothing yet. How about yours?


----------



## RNAussie

msdaus said:


> As an onshore applicant you will probably get grant within 2 months after lodged.


I rang immi last Friday 19/09/14, the guy told me I will get it a week or couple of week. Then medicals are cleared on 23/09/14. Wish to have a grant quick this week or next week. Praying...


----------



## ohornish82

RNAussie said:


> I rang immi last Friday 19/09/14, the guy told me I will get it a week or couple of week. Then medicals are cleared on 23/09/14. Wish to have a grant quick this week or next week. Praying...



Hi RNAussie, 

Hope you are doing great. The guy at DIBP told me that my medical was yet to be cleared when I called him few days back. Anyway, How do you come to know that your meds has been cleared ? Is there any way ??

wishing you a quick grant .

thanks


----------



## ind191

msdaus said:


> As an onshore applicant you will probably get grant within 2 months after lodged.


I am an onshore applicant, but got my grant in 4 months. So i doubt if onshore applicants have any priority.


----------



## Nishbhar

*Granted!!*

Hi All,
Happy to inform all of you we have been bestowed with the all important GRANT this morning. It's been an amazing journey from application to grant.:cheer2::cheer2::third::rockon:

I would like to thank Expat Forum for the wonderful support and assistance without which this would not have been possible. I applied on my own and this was only possible due to the amazing info on this forum.

All the best to everyone who are waiting for the visa.


----------



## Sukhadia

Nishbhar said:


> Hi All,
> Happy to inform all of you we have been bestowed with the all important GRANT this morning. It's been an amazing journey from application to grant.:cheer2::cheer2::third::rockon:
> 
> I would like to thank Expat Forum for the wonderful support and assistance without which this would not have been possible. I applied on my own and this was only possible due to the amazing info on this forum.
> 
> All the best to everyone who are waiting for the visa.


Congrats n wish you luck.


----------



## Ritzagni

Sukhadia said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just now received an E mail from DIBP, and finally prayers have answered. received my grant today. Could not describe the feelings in words. I wish all the luck to those who are waiting for their grant.
> arty::whoo::whoo:


Congratulations Sukhadia


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Nishbhar said:


> Hi All,
> Happy to inform all of you we have been bestowed with the all important GRANT this morning. It's been an amazing journey from application to grant.:cheer2::cheer2::third::rockon:
> 
> I would like to thank Expat Forum for the wonderful support and assistance without which this would not have been possible. I applied on my own and this was only possible due to the amazing info on this forum.
> 
> All the best to everyone who are waiting for the visa.


Congrats Brother


----------



## HWarraich

Nishbhar said:


> Hi All,
> Happy to inform all of you we have been bestowed with the all important GRANT this morning. It's been an amazing journey from application to grant.:cheer2::cheer2::third::rockon:
> 
> I would like to thank Expat Forum for the wonderful support and assistance without which this would not have been possible. I applied on my own and this was only possible due to the amazing info on this forum.
> 
> All the best to everyone who are waiting for the visa.


Many congratulations. ...!!!!


----------



## HWarraich

Sukhadia said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just now received an E mail from DIBP, and finally prayers have answered. received my grant today. Could not describe the feelings in words. I wish all the luck to those who are waiting for their grant.
> arty::whoo::whoo:


Wow....congrats. .....!!!!


----------



## Sukhadia

Ritzagni said:


> Congratulations Sukhadia


Thnx a lot. Wish you all d luck.


----------



## Sukhadia

HWarraich said:


> Wow....congrats. .....!!!!


Thnx a lot. I wish for speedy grant of all


----------



## Kingslayer

ind191 said:


> I am an onshore applicant, but got my grant in 4 months. So i doubt if onshore applicants have any priority.


I am an offshore applicant and got my grant in 1 month


----------



## Future_ozzy

Hello people ...

Congratulations to all the ones who got their grants today..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## RNAussie

Kingslayer said:


> I am an offshore applicant and got my grant in 1 month


When were your medicals cleared? Please tell me?


----------



## preeti0408

I apply on 15 April still waiting


----------



## Ritzagni

*Call em sister*



preeti0408 said:


> I apply on 15 April still waiting


Hey Preeti, I hope you'd have called them at least once by now, if not call them tomorrow morning at 0430 IST at +61-731367000 . This number is picket at this time within seconds.

Best of luck, God willing you may get your grant within a couple of hours post call.

Ritz


----------



## Badeloreto

Nishbhar said:


> Hi All,
> Happy to inform all of you we have been bestowed with the all important GRANT this morning. It's been an amazing journey from application to grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to thank Expat Forum for the wonderful support and assistance without which this would not have been possible. I applied on my own and this was only possible due to the amazing info on this forum.
> 
> All the best to everyone who are waiting for the visa.


When did you apply? I applied 19th August. Anyone from August already received any contact?


----------



## SUMU

Hi, I lodged my 190 visa on 23 July.
CO appointed on 11 Sept.

Grants eems to be getting slower now?


----------



## Etch123

Hi this Is the First time I'm posting, have applied for 190 visa in early July, My agent tells me CO was appointed on 8th September, no grant as yet? Any idea about wait times? Has anyone who applied in July been granted their visa? All documents, Meds and police clearance were submitted earlier. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sukhadia

Etch123 said:


> Hi this Is the First time I'm posting, have applied for 190 visa in early July, My agent tells me CO was appointed on 8th September, no grant as yet? Any idea about wait times? Has anyone who applied in July been granted their visa? All documents, Meds and police clearance were submitted earlier.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi, 
Usually they grant visa in 3 months time. But in my case I applied in May and got my grant yesterday. Moreover, if evrything is clear from your side then you can even ring them up. You can find that number in some earlier replies in this forum. Wish you all d best.


----------



## Sukhadia

preeti0408 said:


> I apply on 15 April still waiting


Yes, you go ahead and call d given number. And your wish will come true. Good luck.


----------



## swatsandy

Kingslayer said:


> I am an offshore applicant and got my grant in 1 month


Congratus...
Great to see your feedback...
We are still in queue... Lets see how long its gonna take??


----------



## HWarraich

SUMU said:


> Hi, I lodged my 190 visa on 23 July.
> CO appointed on 11 Sept.
> 
> Grants eems to be getting slower now?


No problem.....you will get it soon.....just chill.....!!!!


----------



## swatsandy

HWarraich said:


> No problem.....you will get it soon.....just chill.....!!!!


How long usually it takes to receive grant after CO assigned??


----------



## HWarraich

swatsandy said:


> How long usually it takes to receive grant after CO assigned??


It depends on numbers of applications they have to handle, their way of authentication, complexity/clarification in the case.....usually its between 1 month to 4 months....!!!


----------



## Etch123

Sukhadia said:


> Hi, Usually they grant visa in 3 months time. But in my case I applied in May and got my grant yesterday. Moreover, if evrything is clear from your side then you can even ring them up. You can find that number in some earlier replies in this forum. Wish you all d best.


 Thanks for your reply, and congrats!


----------



## noobrex

Hi Guys,

Need to check couple of things -

1. I have filed only for my self not my family due to some pesonal constraints and got my medicals done ? Should i request my agent to generate the HAP id for my kids and my wife as well to get the tests done ? my kids a 5 and 7 year old . do they need a HAP ID as well ? Please suggest or should i wait for CO to request the same.

2. Also, when would the CO be assigned ?

thanks


----------



## semaaustralia

preeti0408 said:


> I apply on 15 April still waiting


Update your signature to show your timeline.
BTW, did you have any referrals for medical or what?
Do you know your team...and have you been contacted by CO before?


----------



## swatsandy

noobrex said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need to check couple of things -
> 
> 1. I have filed only for my self not my family due to some pesonal constraints and got my medicals done ? Should i request my agent to generate the HAP id for my kids and my wife as well to get the tests done ? my kids a 5 and 7 year old . do they need a HAP ID as well ? Please suggest or should i wait for CO to request the same.
> 
> 2. Also, when would the CO be assigned ?
> 
> thanks


if you applied for yourself then why you want medical to be done for your family?
I don't think it is required.


----------



## preeti0408

Dibp changed their number?????????I m trying for Adelaide 364613,131881....not available


----------



## preeti0408

Plzzz provide me new number....


----------



## preeti0408

semaaustralia said:


> Update your signature to show your timeline.
> BTW, did you have any referrals for medical or what?
> Do you know your team...and have you been contacted by CO before?


Yeah Adelaide 6 ...I had call them on 5 sept ..they said a CO will surely contact you...today number is not available..they change their numbers????....very upset and frustrated.... Near about 6 months....no reply....


----------



## amitc21

Check 0061731367000 for DIBP.
All the best.


----------



## amitc21

*Family medicals must*



noobrex said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need to check couple of things -
> 
> 1. I have filed only for my self not my family due to some pesonal constraints and got my medicals done ? Should i request my agent to generate the HAP id for my kids and my wife as well to get the tests done ? my kids a 5 and 7 year old . do they need a HAP ID as well ? Please suggest or should i wait for CO to request the same.
> 
> 2. Also, when would the CO be assigned ?
> 
> thanks


Medicals are must for spouse and kids, doesn't matter they are part of application or not. CO should be allocated after 10 weeks but can ask them for application statuss after completion of 12 weeks of time.

All the best. BETTER LATE THAN NEVER.


----------



## Kingslayer

RNAussie said:


> When were your medicals cleared? Please tell me?


Medicals were cleared on 1st Sep


----------



## preeti0408

amitc21 said:


> Check 0061731367000 for DIBP.
> All the best.


This number is also not available....plzzzz help me give me right number plzzzz...


----------



## Vasu G

preeti0408 said:


> This number is also not available....plzzzz help me give me right number plzzzz...


It is available....

FYI .. +61731367000


----------



## preeti0408

Vasu G said:


> It is available....
> 
> FYI .. +61731367000


I m calling but not available one time. And second time ring go bit no one picking


----------



## ark

preeti0408 said:


> I m calling but not available one time. And second time ring go bit no one picking


Lunch break?


----------



## Yenigalla

preeti0408 said:


> This number is also not available....plzzzz help me give me right number plzzzz...


Preeti
Are you a 489 or 190 applicant?
In your earlier posts you had mentioned that you received an email from dibp requesting you to withdraw your emi.
I another post you had mentioned your case shows finalised in immiaccount.
Can you pls elaborate your case and the current status?


----------



## Ritzagni

*Got the Grant friends !!!!!!!!*

Dear friends,

It took, a lot of documents from current and previous employers, Indian Govt, best wishes and continuous support (of every type) from my family, my late father and you guys, PLUS 68 days & 17 hours (after I applied for a Permanent Residency visa), that I got the proverbial *Golden Mail* from DIBP. :lalala::drum:

It was a DIRECT GRANT as I had uploaded everything upfront. :bounce::whoo::hippie::cheer2::llama:

Thank you all, ExpatForum rocks, and I'll be here as earlier.

All of those who are waiting, please call DIBP one month after your last document have been uploaded.

all the best,
Ciao
Ritz eace:eace::bump2:


----------



## shhibhi

Ritzagni said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It took, a lot of documents from current and previous employers, Indian Govt, best wishes and continuous support (of every type) from my family, my late father and you guys, PLUS 68 days & 17 hours (after I applied for a Permanent Residency visa), that I got the proverbial *Golden Mail* from DIBP. :lalala::drum:
> 
> It was a DIRECT GRANT as I had uploaded everything upfront. :bounce::whoo::hippie::cheer2::llama:
> 
> Thank you all, ExpatForum rocks, and I'll be here as earlier.
> 
> All of those who are waiting, please call DIBP one month after your last document have been uploaded.
> 
> all the best,
> Ciao
> Ritz eace:eace::bump2:


Congratulations Ritz! arty: :cheer2: 

Best of luck for your future in oz... I hope we all get our grant soon.. keep us in your prayers ...


----------



## Future_ozzy

Ritzagni said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It took, a lot of documents from current and previous employers, Indian Govt, best wishes and continuous support (of every type) from my family, my late father and you guys, PLUS 68 days & 17 hours (after I applied for a Permanent Residency visa), that I got the proverbial Golden Mail from DIBP. :lalala::drum:
> 
> It was a DIRECT GRANT as I had uploaded everything upfront. :bounce::whoo::hippie::cheer2::llama:
> 
> Thank you all, ExpatForum rocks, and I'll be here as earlier.
> 
> All of those who are waiting, please call DIBP one month after your last document have been uploaded.
> 
> all the best,
> Ciao
> Ritz eace:eace::bump2:


Awesome news ... Congratulations Ritz... Get ready for the life down under.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishbhar

Ritzagni said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It took, a lot of documents from current and previous employers, Indian Govt, best wishes and continuous support (of every type) from my family, my late father and you guys, PLUS 68 days & 17 hours (after I applied for a Permanent Residency visa), that I got the proverbial *Golden Mail* from DIBP. :lalala::drum:
> 
> It was a DIRECT GRANT as I had uploaded everything upfront. :bounce::whoo::hippie::cheer2::llama:
> 
> Thank you all, ExpatForum rocks, and I'll be here as earlier.
> 
> All of those who are waiting, please call DIBP one month after your last document have been uploaded.
> 
> all the best,
> Ciao
> Ritz eace:eace::bump2:


Congrats Mate!


----------



## zameh

Just received the Golden Mail 

I have submitted my visa on August 2nd


----------



## HWarraich

zameh said:


> Just received the Golden Mail
> 
> I have submitted my visa on August 2nd


Many congrats......enjoy. ..!!!!


----------



## HWarraich

Ritzagni said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It took, a lot of documents from current and previous employers, Indian Govt, best wishes and continuous support (of every type) from my family, my late father and you guys, PLUS 68 days & 17 hours (after I applied for a Permanent Residency visa), that I got the proverbial Golden Mail from DIBP. :lalala::drum:
> 
> It was a DIRECT GRANT as I had uploaded everything upfront. :bounce::whoo::hippie::cheer2::llama:
> 
> Thank you all, ExpatForum rocks, and I'll be here as earlier.
> 
> All of those who are waiting, please call DIBP one month after your last document have been uploaded.
> 
> all the best,
> Ciao
> Ritz eace:eace::bump2:


Balle balle.....congratulations....!!!


----------



## Luby3

HWarraich said:


> Balle balle.....congratulations....!!!



Congratulations wishing u all the best


----------



## Ritzagni

zameh said:


> Just received the Golden Mail
> 
> I have submitted my visa on August 2nd


Congratulations Zameh


----------



## Ritzagni

HWarraich said:


> Balle balle.....congratulations....!!!


Thank you Paaji :rockon:


----------



## Luby3

zameh said:


> Just received the Golden Mail
> 
> I have submitted my visa on August 2nd



Congratulations


----------



## Ritzagni

Luby3 said:


> Congratulations wishing u all the best


Thanks Luby


----------



## Adrian29

Ritzagni said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It took, a lot of documents from current and previous employers, Indian Govt, best wishes and continuous support (of every type) from my family, my late father and you guys, PLUS 68 days & 17 hours (after I applied for a Permanent Residency visa), that I got the proverbial *Golden Mail* from DIBP. :lalala::drum:
> 
> It was a DIRECT GRANT as I had uploaded everything upfront. :bounce::whoo::hippie::cheer2::llama:
> 
> Thank you all, ExpatForum rocks, and I'll be here as earlier.
> 
> All of those who are waiting, please call DIBP one month after your last document have been uploaded.
> 
> all the best,
> Ciao
> Ritz eace:eace::bump2:


Congrats man!!!


----------



## swatsandy

zameh said:


> Just received the Golden Mail
> 
> I have submitted my visa on August 2nd


Congratus...
Its just less than 2 months....
DIBP is quite faster.....


----------



## ashu2australia

hi this is my first post on this forum but i am following this forum from last 5 months. I applied my subclass 190 on 13 of April and got a Co on 12 august, Co asked for the medical which I,my wife and 3 year old kid completed on 19 august. No correspondence from department after that, so i called them on 10 September but madam on the other side said she cant tell me any thing and the department will contact me by them self. I am a self employed and had on a restaurant and bakery for last 3 years so got a verification call last Monday about it from Australian embassy in India, after that also no further correspondence from the department, So i decided to all them again of there Brisbane No. when the durga pooja starts so i called them today in the morning and the guy on the other side said that the Medical has been cleared for the month of July so it might take 2 more weeks for my turn. then he checked my account and said your case will be reviewed next week . after the call i checked my mail after an hour and it was bingoooooo the grant mail was there, Yes it was. So i will say yangallis, preeti and all other applicant from April to call then for status update and so u will get the grant mail. I will Pray for all of u This forum is off great help for everyone . thanks friends and Regards.


----------



## Ritzagni

Adrian29 said:


> Congrats man!!!


Thank you Adrian


----------



## Ritzagni

ashu2australia said:


> hi this is my first post on this forum but i am following this forum from last 5 months. I applied my subclass 190 on 13 of April and got a Co on 12 august, Co asked for the medical which I,my wife and 3 year old kid completed on 19 august. No correspondence from department after that, so i called them on 10 September but madam on the other side said she cant tell me any thing and the department will contact me by them self. I am a self employed and had on a restaurant and bakery for last 3 years so got a verification call last Monday about it from Australian embassy in India, after that also no further correspondence from the department, So i decided to all them again of there Brisbane No. when the durga pooja starts so i called them today in the morning and the guy on the other side said that the Medical has been cleared for the month of July so it might take 2 more weeks for my turn. then he checked my account and said your case will be reviewed next week . after the call i checked my mail after an hour and it was bingoooooo the grant mail was there, Yes it was. So i will say yangallis, preeti and all other applicant from April to call then for status update and so u will get the grant mail. I will Pray for all of u This forum is off great help for everyone . thanks friends and Regards.


That's awesome dear


----------



## Sukhadia

Ritzagni said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It took, a lot of documents from current and previous employers, Indian Govt, best wishes and continuous support (of every type) from my family, my late father and you guys, PLUS 68 days & 17 hours (after I applied for a Permanent Residency visa), that I got the proverbial Golden Mail from DIBP. :lalala::drum:
> 
> It was a DIRECT GRANT as I had uploaded everything upfront. :bounce::whoo::hippie::cheer2::llama:
> 
> Thank you all, ExpatForum rocks, and I'll be here as earlier.
> 
> All of those who are waiting, please call DIBP one month after your last document have been uploaded.
> 
> all the best,
> Ciao
> Ritz eace:eace::bump2:


Hi Ritz,
Congratulations and wish you all the best for your future in oz.


----------



## Adrian29

I might be wrong but i think DIPB is intentionally delaying Victoria State Nominated applicants.


----------



## msdaus

*Blessed with Grant*

Hi all, My name is MSD and I am not a silent user. However, I got my grant today. 

Yes, it is a direct grant. Thank all of you for your support and wishes that helped us a lot. May almighty krishna bless all of you with speedy grant.


----------



## Adrian29

msdaus said:


> Hi all, My name is MSD and I am not a silent user. However, I got my grant today.
> 
> Yes, it is a direct grant. Thank all of you for your support and wishes that helped us a lot. May almighty krishna bless all of you with speedy grant.


Congrats Msdaus, all the best in your future endeavours.


----------



## swatsandy

msdaus said:


> Hi all, My name is MSD and I am not a silent user. However, I got my grant today.
> 
> Yes, it is a direct grant. Thank all of you for your support and wishes that helped us a lot. May almighty krishna bless all of you with speedy grant.


I hope grant would be in e-visa form which you would have received via email.
right?


----------



## Ritzagni

Sukhadia said:


> Hi Ritz,
> Congratulations and wish you all the best for your future in oz.


Thanks a lot mate, its just a matter of days when you get yours,


----------



## Ritzagni

swatsandy said:


> I hope grant would be in e-visa form which you would have received via email.
> right?


MSD is a good friend of mine and we have received the grant the same day, so answering on his behalf . Yes the grant letter is a pdf attachment with the grant mail delivered to your mail box. This mail is accompanied by another mail which says your EOI has been removed. (so don't hyperventilate), read the whole mail and chill.


----------



## sushree

Ritzagni said:


> Thank you Adrian


Congrats ritz...

Sushree


----------



## swatsandy

Ritzagni said:


> MSD is a good friend of mine and we have received the grant the same day, so answering on his behalf . Yes the grant letter is a pdf attachment with the grant mail delivered to your mail box. This mail is accompanied by another mail which says your EOI has been removed. (so don't hyperventilate), read the whole mail and chill.


Thanks buddy.
Congratus for your grant.
do you really think DIBP prefers 190 over 189 and process the cases fast?
When do you think i should expect grant for NSW 190 ?


----------



## Roots

Dear Members/Fellow Expats,

I have applied in July and have been recently contacted by a CO asking for Form 80.
Below is my query:

I have worked in my nominated field for almost 7 Years and ACS has deducted 6 Years,(RPL) I have not claimed points for experience. Since October 2013 I have been working in an enterprise where my wife is a part owner( they are paying me a nominal amount in cash monthly) , the duties I perform are only 10-15 % related to my nominated occupation. I have submitted my application in July this year and have not mentioned about my this work (Since October 2013) in EOI as well as the e-form, I have mentioned about this experience in form 80 though. My query is do I then proactively submit some form ( Form 1022 ? ) along with form 80stating that I did not add this experience while lodging the application and would like to add it now, since it is mentioned in form 80 or it would not matter ,as it is only 10-15% related to my nominated field . Please guide , I am really confused.

My agent is saying that I should lodge from 1022 and include this employment .

Looking forward to your response.

Thanks,
Roots


----------



## Roots

Dear Members/Fellow Expats,

I have applied in July and have been recently contacted by a CO asking for Form 80.
Below is my query:

I have worked in my nominated field for almost 7 Years and ACS has deducted 6 Years,(RPL) I have not claimed points for experience. Since October 2013 I have been working in an enterprise where my wife is a part owner( they are paying me a nominal amount in cash monthly) , the duties I perform are only 10-15 % related to my nominated occupation. I have submitted my application in July this year and have not mentioned about my this work (Since October 2013) in EOI as well as the e-form, I have mentioned about this experience in form 80 though. My query is do I then proactively submit some form ( Form 1022 ? ) along with form 80stating that I did not add this experience while lodging the application and would like to add it now, since it is mentioned in form 80 or it would not matter ,as it is only 10-15% related to my nominated field .

My agent after confusing me all this while is now saying that I should lodge from 1022 and include this employment .He himself was reluctant initially in adding this employment.

Please guide , I am really confused.

Looking forward to your response.

Thanks,
Roots

Apologies for the duplicate post.


----------



## RNAussie

swatsandy said:


> Thanks buddy.
> Congratus for your grant.
> do you really think DIBP prefers 190 over 189 and process the cases fast?
> When do you think i should expect grant for NSW 190 ?


U r here now Swatsandy ((( I rang DIBP, the guy told me just wait... No ideas when we have the grant... Just pray and wait... )): He said: there are a lot of people who have lodged visas before us... )): no questions...


----------



## swatsandy

RNAussie said:


> U r here now Swatsandy ((( I rang DIBP, the guy told me just wait... No ideas when we have the grant... Just pray and wait... )): He said: there are a lot of people who have lodged visas before us... )): no questions...


Hey mate
nice to see you here 
I was just trying to elicit some information about status update of visa lodging but you are already quite ahead in the queue.
Please keep us updating about your status


----------



## RNAussie

swatsandy said:


> Hey mate
> nice to see you here
> I was just trying to elicit some information about status update of visa lodging but you are already quite ahead in the queue.
> Please keep us updating about your status


Last week, I rang dibp, the guy told me that my grant will come in a week or couple of weeks (but this week there is nothing). I just realize that they have >4000 backlog...


----------



## swatsandy

RNAussie said:


> Last week, I rang dibp, the guy told me that my grant will come in a week or couple of weeks (but this week there is nothing). I just realize that they have >4000 backlog...



That's not bad but how you came to this 4000 figure??


----------



## RNAussie

swatsandy said:


> That's not bad but how you came to this 4000 figure??


Lolsss 1 month, they invite >2000, now they are up to July applications... August and September = 4000 + the rest of people has not received grants... (


----------



## Future_ozzy

They have temporarily closed nominations for few states just to ensure they cover the backlog.. So they will issue visas in phases..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sukhadia

msdaus said:


> Hi all, My name is MSD and I am not a silent user. However, I got my grant today.
> 
> Yes, it is a direct grant. Thank all of you for your support and wishes that helped us a lot. May almighty krishna bless all of you with speedy grant.


Congrats!!


----------



## Adrian29

Those who got direct grants could you please answer this qtn,

Did the "Last Updated" tab on immi account change prior to your direct grant date*?*

i'm asking this because i'v read somewhere in forum, where it says the "last updated" tab change once a CO has been allocated.


----------



## Waqarali20005

Adrian29 said:


> Those who got direct grants could you please answer this qtn,
> 
> Did the "Last Updated" tab on immi account change prior to your direct grant date*?*
> 
> i'm asking this because i'v read somewhere in forum, where it says the "last updated" tab change once a CO has been allocated.


it changes whenever you have been sent a correspondence from the department!!


----------



## Adrian29

Waqarali20005 said:


> it changes whenever you have been sent a correspondence from the department!!


hi Waqarali, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Etch123

The wait is killing me.... CO allocated on the 8th of September. Was hoping to have received the grant by now, like some others have :-(....


----------



## Sukhadia

Etch123 said:


> The wait is killing me.... CO allocated on the 8th of September. Was hoping to have received the grant by now, like some others have :-(....


Dnt worry. Have patience and faith. Also, call them up.


----------



## Luby3

Hello guys,, I called up diAp today morning adeliade team 23 to know about my case.. As we had lodged visa on 10 April 14.. The co got allocated on 6 august 14.. Our agent didn't front load the documenst rather had send them on email to co on 17august with medicals and PCc.. After that the co didn't contacted us..

To my surprise I called diAp adeliade team 23 .. The number that was posted on this forum.. The guy on the call was really polite and my call got connected within seconds.. He said after looking into his systems that co had tied to contact us on 21 aug and 26 aug requesting for few documents like PCc passport copies English profiency.. He told us to we should get back to our agent..

We spoke to him but he denied of any email received from the immigration department,. Yet without informing him we uploaded all the documents on immi account ( as I said that he had emailed them to co-- the agent said that's how they work not uploaded but emailing to co..).. We have loaded all the documents on the immi account by ourself without informing.. So u think that we should ask our agent to email to co that documents have been uploaded on immi account...?? 

We are so confused frustrated.. With all this .. Help us..


----------



## semaaustralia

Luby3 said:


> Hello guys,, I called up diAp today morning adeliade team 23 to know about my case.. As we had lodged visa on 10 April 14.. The co got allocated on 6 august 14.. Our agent didn't front load the documenst rather had send them on email to co on 17august with medicals and PCc.. After that the co didn't contacted us..
> 
> To my surprise I called diAp adeliade team 23 .. The number that was posted on this forum.. The guy on the call was really polite and my call got connected within seconds.. He said after looking into his systems that co had tied to contact us on 21 aug and 26 aug requesting for few documents like PCc passport copies English profiency.. He told us to we should get back to our agent..
> 
> We spoke to him but he denied of any email received from the immigration department,. Yet without informing him we uploaded all the documents on immi account ( as I said that he had emailed them to co-- the agent said that's how they work not uploaded but emailing to co..).. We have loaded all the documents on the immi account by ourself without informing.. So u think that we should ask our agent to email to co that documents have been uploaded on immi account...??
> 
> We are so confused frustrated.. With all this .. Help us..


So sad....I think you should call the team back in a few days and tell them you want to inform them that the requested documents have been uploaded. And that you would like to confirm the same.
They will tell you if it has been received by them or if you have to wait a few more days.
Cheer Up.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Revoke your agent authorization and have a direct communication with DIBP.


----------



## HWarraich

TheExpatriate said:


> Revoke your agent authorization and have a direct communication with DIBP.


Hi,

I hired an agent for my skils assesment last year. Now I have my skills assesment letter scan copy and I want to submit EOI without any support from agent. Will it affect my case ?
As on my assesment letter the address was of my agent with C/O..

Please advise. ..


----------



## cancerianlrules

Adrian29 said:


> Those who got direct grants could you please answer this qtn,
> 
> Did the "Last Updated" tab on immi account change prior to your direct grant date?
> 
> i'm asking this because i'v read somewhere in forum, where it says the "last updated" tab change once a CO has been allocated.


That's right! I have experienced the same. Co allocation changes last update date.


----------



## Paddy_cool

Hi mates... Pls. Clarify this.

I hv used same referral letters b/w copy fr DIBP application which I hd sent with my Vetassess application, . Original letters were physically dispatched to vetassess in Sep/2012
All letters r notrized photocopy of original... Including my current employer

Is it good to go or CO might ask fr fresh referral letters? 

Althoug I hv uploaded the latest documents of my current employer, where I hv been working fr last 7 years......docs like 8 payslips, promotion & increments letters, form 16..


----------



## TheExpatriate

HWarraich said:


> Hi, I hired an agent for my skils assesment last year. Now I have my skills assesment letter scan copy and I want to submit EOI without any support from agent. Will it affect my case ? As on my assesment letter the address was of my agent with C/O.. Please advise. ..


 you can definitely do that


----------



## HWarraich

TheExpatriate said:


> you can definitely do that


Thanks alot.....


----------



## ind191

Adrian29 said:


> Those who got direct grants could you please answer this qtn,
> 
> Did the "Last Updated" tab on immi account change prior to your direct grant date*?*
> 
> i'm asking this because i'v read somewhere in forum, where it says the "last updated" tab change once a CO has been allocated.


My status only changed when i received my grant. There was no update on CO allocation or health finalised etc.


----------



## Blue Bird

Today Form 1436 signed and send to CO. I guess CO will deduct fees within 7 days and add my non-migrating family into migrating.

I don't know what co will demand next..........


----------



## Waqarali20005

TheExpatriate said:


> you can definitely do that


you are planning your first trip to sydney? i have booked my flight for 17th and will reach sydney on 18th Insha Allah... we can have a get together in sydney or some where in australia? i just wanna see your good soul


----------



## cancerianlrules

ind191 said:


> My status only changed when i received my grant. There was no update on CO allocation or health finalised etc.


Yours must be a direct grant.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Waqarali20005 said:


> you are planning your first trip to sydney? i have booked my flight for 17th and will reach sydney on 18th Insha Allah... we can have a get together in sydney or some where in australia? i just wanna see your good soul


sorry man, I am flying to Brisbane and leaving on 10th  would've been a great honor meeting you ..... maybe next time isA


----------



## ohornish82

My Immi account shows :

"Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."

But guy at DIBP told me , my medical has not been cleared .Signatures of many expats indicates Meds is cleared or referred for them . How do they come to know . I am confused a bit . Is there really way to get information about medical ??? 

Thanks


----------



## WannaOz

ohornish82 said:


> My Immi account shows :
> 
> "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."
> 
> But guy at DIBP told me , my medical has not been cleared .Signatures of many expats indicates Meds is cleared or referred for them . How do they come to know . I am confused a bit . Is there really way to get information about medical ???
> 
> Thanks


Do a Google search of "eMedical client login" and in it search your case using HAP ID

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Expat Forum


----------



## semaaustralia

WannaOz said:


> Do a Google search of "eMedical client login" and in it search your case using HAP ID
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Expat Forum


That won't help him to know if medical has cleared or not.
Only the C.O. can say if the medicals has been cleared.
Or in SOME cases when the link "Evidence of Health" has a status "received"
But the most accurate way to know is from CO.


----------



## Blue Bird

Waqarali20005 said:


> you are planning your first trip to sydney? i have booked my flight for 17th and will reach sydney on 18th Insha Allah... we can have a get together in sydney or some where in australia? i just wanna see your good soul


Gud Luck Waqar Ali


----------



## delvy

Finally After 5 months of waiting I got PCC from Jordan Embassy in New delhi. But only for me, not for my wife. They say that, PCC is issued only to those who worked in Jordan. Strange!!!!!

Guys, do u think this will be an issue to get visa grant? is CO going to make it a big issue on this matter??


----------



## HWarraich

delvy said:


> Finally After 5 months of waiting I got PCC from Jordan Embassy in New delhi. But only for me, not for my wife. They say that, PCC is issued only to those who worked in Jordan. Strange!!!!!
> 
> Guys, do u think this will be an issue to get visa grant? is CO going to make it a big issue on this matter??


Congrats for your PCC....seniors will reply on your concern..


----------



## TheExpatriate

delvy said:


> Finally After 5 months of waiting I got PCC from Jordan Embassy in New delhi. But only for me, not for my wife. They say that, PCC is issued only to those who worked in Jordan. Strange!!!!!
> 
> Guys, do u think this will be an issue to get visa grant? is CO going to make it a big issue on this matter??


try to get a letter from the embassy stating this and give it to the CO


----------



## Ritzagni

sushree said:


> Congrats ritz...
> 
> Sushree


Thank you Sushree


----------



## Ritzagni

*How to get quick grant*



swatsandy said:


> Thanks buddy.
> Congratus for your grant.
> do you really think DIBP prefers 190 over 189 and process the cases fast?
> When do you think i should expect grant for NSW 190 ?


Thanks Swatsandy, AFAIK 189 has monthly quotas however 190 does not have an upper ceiling, plus in 189 the applicants with higher point scores would be given priority while in 190 all with 60 pts. and above get same treatment, these may give an edge to 190 applicants . TAT is 3 months for both 189 and 190.

If you wish to have a fast and direct grant (without CO ever contacting you for anything), frontload all your documents and after one month of your last document upload, give the DIBP a call at +61-731367000 at 0430 hrs IST and generally inquire if they have received all documents and all are visible to them. the people you talk there are CO team members and no call center agents, so be extra polite .

I see that you had your PCC in July and done your medicals the next day after your lodgement, so your case should be quick , although that depends on the occupation as well, some are given higher priority than others.

All the best,
Ritz


----------



## TheExpatriate

Ritzagni said:


> Thanks Swatsandy, AFAIK 189 has monthly quotas however 190 does not have an upper ceiling, plus in 189 the applicants with higher point scores would be given priority while in 190 all with 60 pts. and above get same treatment, these may give an edge to 190 applicants . TAT is 3 months for both 189 and 190.


I am sorry but this is wrong.

189 - from visa processing - has no monthly ceiling. The ceiling is set at the EOI stage (invitations).

Moreover, 189 applicants with 60 or 80 points receive the same processing. It might be that an invitation will be faster with higher points, but after that everything is the same.

Moreover, who said 190 does not have a ceiling? Go back to posts in April ! All applicants for 190 who applied after 4th of March were queued since the quota for 190 for Fiscal year 2013-2014 was exhausted on that date, and people had to remain in queue until FY 14-15 started on July 1st .....


----------



## Etch123

Hi all, Here's wishing you all a fantastic week ahead, can someone enlighten me on the usual time frame given for first date of entry for 190? I have heard that CO can allocate a date earlier than the 1 year from medicals date? I have heard that some times you have to make the first entry within 3-6 months.


----------



## WannaOz

Etch123 said:


> Hi all, Here's wishing you all a fantastic week ahead, can someone enlighten me on the usual time frame given for first date of entry for 190? I have heard that CO can allocate a date earlier than the 1 year from medicals date? I have heard that some times you have to make the first entry within 3-6 months.


Read this somewhere

IED DATE is usually 1 year from Minimum date of (all PCC dates and Medical dates)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Expat Forum


----------



## ohornish82

Today I am experiencing a strange behavior of my Immi account . I can log in into it but can't open my application. Is there anybody with similar problem ???

Thanks


----------



## Waqarali20005

WannaOz said:


> Read this somewhere
> 
> IED DATE is usually 1 year from Minimum date of (all PCC dates and Medical dates)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Expat Forum


you are right...


----------



## Etch123

WannaOz said:


> Read this somewhere
> 
> IED DATE is usually 1 year from Minimum date of (all PCC dates and Medical dates)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Expat Forum


Hi, Yes thats what I thought as well, but I have been told by my agent that he has had clients who have got shorter periods of times to enter as well.....


----------



## Etch123

Waqarali20005 said:


> you are right...



Hi, Yes thats what I thought as well, but I have been told by my agent that he has had clients who have got shorter periods of times to enter as well.....


----------



## Nadi_

ohornish82 said:


> Today I am experiencing a strange behavior of my Immi account . I can log in into it but can't open my application. Is there anybody with similar problem ???
> 
> Thanks


same here


----------



## ind191

cancerianlrules said:


> Yours must be a direct grant.


Team 13 contacted me to request form 1221. Apart from that no emails from any of the processing teams.


----------



## Future_ozzy

Nadi_ said:


> same here


Same issue with my account ..gives error

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Francis Moore

Inability to log into Immiaccount seems to be happening across board,lets all be patient there may be some site upgrades in progress.


----------



## Waqarali20005

vevo is also not available


----------



## delvy

TheExpatriate said:


> try to get a letter from the embassy stating this and give it to the CO


No chance  Embassy wont give any kind of such letter. I asked it many times in many ways.. one of the worst embassies in India.

What is the other possibilities? what about a statutory declaration? will that work out?

What if I upload only this document without her PCC? 

Delvy


----------



## noobrex

how do you guys view the status if CO has been assigned or not ?

Have most of you filed visa your self ?

or can we also see the information ? I was thinking about creating a parallel immi account ...but was just afraid as my agent already has my application in his account ? ...has anyone created his account to view the co-rrespondence and still got the grant ? Please suggest.


----------



## TheExpatriate

delvy said:


> No chance  Embassy wont give any kind of such letter. I asked it many times in many ways.. one of the worst embassies in India.
> 
> What is the other possibilities? what about a statutory declaration? will that work out?
> 
> What if I upload only this document without her PCC?
> 
> Delvy


How about emailing them and asking them to reply mentioning it is not possible. That might work as well


----------



## kkasunperera

In the online application, under attachments related to my dependents it lists "Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form" . Some of the questions are not meaningful/not related migrating to Aus, e.g. in some place they ask intended departure date from Australia. Is it compulsorily to submit this form for my dependents?


----------



## TheExpatriate

kkasunperera said:


> In the online application, under attachments related to my dependents it lists "Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form" . Some of the questions are not meaningful/not related migrating to Aus, e.g. in some place they ask intended departure date from Australia. Is it compulsorily to submit this form for my dependents?


Read the form carefully. This is a generic form for all kinds of visas. 

There are instructions before some of the questions to skip the questions depending on your circumstances. 

For instance in Part I, It says



> Only complete the section(s) relevant to you
> If you:
> have applied for a Visitor visa Go to Part J
> 
> 
> have applied for a Business visa Go to Part K
> 
> have applied for a Migration visa Go to Part L
> 
> are a student, academic, researcher or fellow Go to Part M




Intended date of departure can be left empty since you are applying for PR


----------



## noobrex

Has anyone created a prallel immi account ? i.e, one that agent has and the other one where you can import your details using TRN to just to stay updated on your application ...

Does it create any problems ?


----------



## noobrex

anyone ? was just very curious


----------



## TheExpatriate

noobrex said:


> Has anyone created a prallel immi account ? i.e, one that agent has and the other one where you can import your details using TRN to just to stay updated on your application ...
> 
> Does it create any problems ?


The eternal question 

1- Yes I have done it, along with hundreds of people on this forum

2- No impact on the application whatsoever


----------



## TheExpatriate

noobrex said:


> anyone ? was just very curious


expecting an answer in two minutes and reposting doesn't seem quite reasonable to be honest ......


----------



## noobrex

TheExpatriate said:


> expecting an answer in two minutes and reposting doesn't seem quite reasonable to be honest ......


i agree  sorry about that...

Hey can we view all the documents that our agent has uploaded there as well ? and any official correspondence ? as if they need more documents and things like that are htey updated there in the account as well


----------



## TheExpatriate

noobrex said:


> i agree  sorry about that...
> 
> Hey can we view all the documents that our agent has uploaded there as well ? and any official correspondence ? as if they need more documents and things like that are htey updated there in the account as well


you can view what they have uploaded, upload more documents yourself, view status, you can set notification settings to get a notification whenever a correspondence is sent, however you won't get a copy of the correspondence itself (The body, that is).


----------



## noobrex

thanks, i imported the application however now i am getting a message what role should i select from the list


----------



## kkasunperera

TheExpatriate said:


> Read the form carefully. This is a generic form for all kinds of visas.
> 
> There are instructions before some of the questions to skip the questions depending on your circumstances.
> 
> For instance in Part I, It says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intended date of departure can be left empty since you are applying for PR


Is form 1221 need to be submitted for all the applicants(including the main applicant) or is it only for the dependent applicants?

Do I need to fill and submit form 80? I have seen some of applicants mention that CO has requested the form 80 from them.


----------



## Ritzagni

Etch123 said:


> Hi, Yes thats what I thought as well, but I have been told by my agent that he has had clients who have got shorter periods of times to enter as well.....


Your agent is right, but this is rare. It happens mostly in case of people whose meds are referred and who need to sign a certain medicals related undertaking wherein they need to get themselves checked up at designated medical centers at OZ.

Why do you worry?

Best,
Ritz


----------



## TheExpatriate

kkasunperera said:


> Is form 1221 need to be submitted for all the applicants(including the main applicant) or is it only for the dependent applicants?
> 
> Do I need to fill and submit form 80? I have seen some of applicants mention that CO has requested the form 80 from them.


in my case, I was requested for 80 and 1221, and my wife (secondary applicant) was requested for 80 only.

99% of people are asked to fill form 80.


----------



## Ritzagni

noobrex said:


> how do you guys view the status if CO has been assigned or not ?
> 
> Have most of you filed visa your self ?
> 
> or can we also see the information ? I was thinking about creating a parallel immi account ...but was just afraid as my agent already has my application in his account ? ...has anyone created his account to view the co-rrespondence and still got the grant ? Please suggest.


a parallel immi a/c can definitely be added and has been done by many of my friends here at EF. Its fairly simple and just need TRN to import the application. It does not complicate and your agent can still do his work of uploading etc.

For further details read posts by Shreyas or you may PM him, he's a nice guy, shall help you, Right Shreyas? 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## noobrex

Ritzagni said:


> a parallel immi a/c can definitely be added and has been done by many of my friends here at EF. Its fairly simple and just need TRN to import the application. It does not complicate and your agent can still do his work of uploading etc.
> 
> For further details read posts by Shreyas or you may PM him, he's a nice guy, shall help you, Right Shreyas?
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Thanks, I imported the application however it gives me a list of options regarding the role in which I would like to access the application can you share which one i should select ? Please suggest.


----------



## Ritzagni

noobrex said:


> Thanks, I imported the application however it gives me a list of options regarding the role in which I would like to access the application can you share which one i should select ? Please suggest.


Hey Noobrex, honestly I am not aware about the options there as I filed the visa myself so never needed to import, may be you should select the option which allows you to view and modify/upload. 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Sukhadia

Etch123 said:


> Hi all, Here's wishing you all a fantastic week ahead, can someone enlighten me on the usual time frame given for first date of entry for 190? I have heard that CO can allocate a date earlier than the 1 year from medicals date? I have heard that some times you have to make the first entry within 3-6 months.


Hi, the 1st entry date is date after 1 year from yr pcc


----------



## TheExpatriate

Sukhadia said:


> Hi, the 1st entry date is date after 1 year from yr pcc


No. 1 year from PCC/Meds whichever was done first


----------



## kevin538

noobrex said:


> Thanks, I imported the application however it gives me a list of options regarding the role in which I would like to access the application can you share which one i should select ? Please suggest.


Hey I remember have Selected this Option " Nominate a friend / person to process the application behalf of the Main applicant" 

I am waiting for CO allocation and lodged Visa last month...


----------



## noobrex

Hey thanks buddy  , are you using an agent as well for filling the application ?


----------



## kevin538

noobrex said:


> Hey thanks buddy  , are you using an agent as well for filling the application ?


yes I have hired an agent (Useless) as well.


----------



## Etch123

Sukhadia said:


> Hi, the 1st entry date is date after 1 year from yr pcc


 think it's what ever is first the pcc or meds, as the expatriate said. However I had a friend who had to make first entry In less time than that.


----------



## Etch123

Ritzagni said:


> Your agent is right, but this is rare. It happens mostly in case of people whose meds are referred and who need to sign a certain medicals related undertaking wherein they need to get themselves checked up at designated medical centers at OZ. Why do you worry? Best, Ritz


 No particular concern, just as anxious as can be!


----------



## SUMU

So far no 190 grants this week


----------



## Markl41

Let me be the barer of positive news and start this morning with a bang! 

VISA granted!!!!!! It's been a long road but eventually it came through. Thanks to God for making this all possible. Thanks to all the members and senior member for their guidance and information.

I want to wish the rest of my April gang family the best of luck and trust their visas will come soon, remember it's all in Gods time..

@ Yenigalla your time is near, just hang in there

Visa lodged 18 April, CO 6th August, needed renewed PCC which was sent middle September, VISA granted 30 September 2014


----------



## kevin538

Markl41 said:


> Let me be the barer of positive news and start this morning with a bang!
> 
> VISA granted!!!!!! It's been a long road but eventually it came through. Thanks to God for making this all possible. Thanks to all the members and senior member for their guidance and information.
> 
> I want to wish the rest of my April gang family the best of luck and trust their visas will come soon, remember it's all in Gods time..
> 
> @ Yenigalla your time is near, just hang in there
> 
> Visa lodged 18 April, CO 6th August, needed renewed PCC which was sent middle September, VISA granted 30 September 2014


Congratz Mark and all the best for your future Oz life.


----------



## Yenigalla

Markl41 said:


> Let me be the barer of positive news and start this morning with a bang!
> 
> VISA granted!!!!!! It's been a long road but eventually it came through. Thanks to God for making this all possible. Thanks to all the members and senior member for their guidance and information.
> 
> I want to wish the rest of my April gang family the best of luck and trust their visas will come soon, remember it's all in Gods time..
> 
> @ Yenigalla your time is near, just hang in there
> 
> Visa lodged 18 April, CO 6th August, needed renewed PCC which was sent middle September, VISA granted 30 September 2014


Congrats @ Markl41. 

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ashwani.jagota

Congrats Mark.. Do good in OZ. All the best


----------



## Ritzagni

Markl41 said:


> Let me be the barer of positive news and start this morning with a bang!
> 
> VISA granted!!!!!! It's been a long road but eventually it came through. Thanks to God for making this all possible. Thanks to all the members and senior member for their guidance and information.
> 
> I want to wish the rest of my April gang family the best of luck and trust their visas will come soon, remember it's all in Gods time..
> 
> @ Yenigalla your time is near, just hang in there
> 
> Visa lodged 18 April, CO 6th August, needed renewed PCC which was sent middle September, VISA granted 30 September 2014


Its great news Mark, Heartiest congratulations buddy, now rock n :rofl:

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Blue Bird

Markl41 said:


> Let me be the barer of positive news and start this morning with a bang!
> 
> VISA granted!!!!!! It's been a long road but eventually it came through. Thanks to God for making this all possible. Thanks to all the members and senior member for their guidance and information.
> 
> I want to wish the rest of my April gang family the best of luck and trust their visas will come soon, remember it's all in Gods time..
> 
> @ Yenigalla your time is near, just hang in there
> 
> Visa lodged 18 April, CO 6th August, needed renewed PCC which was sent middle September, VISA granted 30 September 2014


Hi MArk,
Nice to see your grant many congrats. :cheer2:

I guess Yenigalla is the next. :ranger:


----------



## Etch123

Markl41 said:


> Let me be the barer of positive news and start this morning with a bang!
> 
> VISA granted!!!!!! It's been a long road but eventually it came through. Thanks to God for making this all possible. Thanks to all the members and senior member for their guidance and information.
> 
> I want to wish the rest of my April gang family the best of luck and trust their visas will come soon, remember it's all in Gods time..
> 
> @ Yenigalla your time is near, just hang in there
> 
> Visa lodged 18 April, CO 6th August, needed renewed PCC which was sent middle September, VISA granted 30 September 2014



Wow Fantastic news Markl41!


----------



## SUMU

Markl41 said:


> Let me be the barer of positive news and start this morning with a bang!
> 
> VISA granted!!!!!! It's been a long road but eventually it came through. Thanks to God for making this all possible. Thanks to all the members and senior member for their guidance and information.
> 
> I want to wish the rest of my April gang family the best of luck and trust their visas will come soon, remember it's all in Gods time..
> 
> @ Yenigalla your time is near, just hang in there
> 
> Visa lodged 18 April, CO 6th August, needed renewed PCC which was sent middle September, VISA granted 30 September 2014


Congrads Mark,
What was your assigned Team, if you don't mind.


----------



## Luby3

Markl41 said:


> Let me be the barer of positive news and start this morning with a bang!
> 
> VISA granted!!!!!! It's been a long road but eventually it came through. Thanks to God for making this all possible. Thanks to all the members and senior member for their guidance and information.
> 
> I want to wish the rest of my April gang family the best of luck and trust their visas will come soon, remember it's all in Gods time..
> 
> @ Yenigalla your time is near, just hang in there
> 
> Visa lodged 18 April, CO 6th August, needed renewed PCC which was sent middle September, VISA granted 30 September 2014



Congratulation mark ...👍👍 all the best


----------



## Etch123

Visaradha said:


> Hi all,My husband has a score of 6 in Ielts in each component....and he is done with ACS as a Software engineer....He is having 55 points as of now...so can he apply for NSW state nomination or does he have any chance of getting any other state nomination....trying hard with his Ielts from past 1 year....could some body help me regarding this
> 
> Thanks, Visu


That depends on a number of factors, is his occupation on the NSW occupation list? if it is is a band score of 6 adequate to qualify for that occupation... please see below

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/25147/NSW-State-Occupation-List.pdf

does he have the required number of years to back it up, he will have to be assessed by the assessing authority for his occupation before he can ask for state sponsorship...

hope this helps


----------



## Hunter85

Yenigalla said:


> Congrats @ Markl41.
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Mate i am still here praying for you, dont think that I received my grant and forgot about the forum


----------



## Markl41

SUMU said:


> Congrads Mark,
> What was your assigned Team, if you don't mind.


Hey Sumu, i had an agent do my visa but i do know that it was processed by the Brisbane team...


----------



## Markl41

Yenigalla said:


> Congrats @ Markl41.
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thank you  Ill keep praying for you, keep your chin up my friend!


----------



## Yenigalla

Markl41 said:


> Thank you  Ill keep praying for you, keep your chin up my friend!


@Markl41 and @Hunter. Thanks a ton. Guess it should be sometime soon....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sukhadia

Markl41 said:


> Let me be the barer of positive news and start this morning with a bang!
> 
> VISA granted!!!!!! It's been a long road but eventually it came through. Thanks to God for making this all possible. Thanks to all the members and senior member for their guidance and information.
> 
> I want to wish the rest of my April gang family the best of luck and trust their visas will come soon, remember it's all in Gods time..
> 
> @ Yenigalla your time is near, just hang in there
> 
> Visa lodged 18 April, CO 6th August, needed renewed PCC which was sent middle September, VISA granted 30 September 2014


Congrats and wish you good luck


----------



## salim25pk

*Wait is over*

I am a silent observer of this forum. Finally I got my visa grant notification today. 

I applied 190 (NSW state sponsored) visa on 5 April 2014. Case officer assigned on 30 July and requested additional information (police certificates). 

Additional information supplied on 13 August. No news from case officer after that.

I called the Adelaide team 4 today for the status update. The lady on the call said she will process it today and got a grant email within 2 hours.

Thank you very much for all the support fellow members and wish everyone gets their grant soon


----------



## Yenigalla

salim25pk said:


> I am a silent observer of this forum. Finally I got my visa grant notification today.
> 
> I applied 190 (NSW state sponsored) visa on 5 April 2014. Case officer assigned on 30 July and requested additional information (police certificates).
> 
> Additional information supplied on 13 August. No news from case officer after that.
> 
> I called the Adelaide team 4 today for the status update. The lady on the call said she will process it today and got a grant email within 2 hours.
> 
> Thank you very much for all the support fellow members and wish everyone gets their grant soon


Hi @salim25pk. Congrats!! Fantastic to see another April 190 grant. So the list is getting shorter and shorter... Waiting for the list to end soon....:drum:


----------



## Ritzagni

salim25pk said:


> I am a silent observer of this forum. Finally I got my visa grant notification today.
> 
> I applied 190 (NSW state sponsored) visa on 5 April 2014. Case officer assigned on 30 July and requested additional information (police certificates).
> 
> Additional information supplied on 13 August. No news from case officer after that.
> 
> I called the Adelaide team 4 today for the status update. The lady on the call said she will process it today and got a grant email within 2 hours.
> 
> Thank you very much for all the support fellow members and wish everyone gets their grant soon


Badhai ho Salim bhai, your have been a long wait indeed.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

Yenigalla said:


> Hi @salim25pk. Congrats!! Fantastic to see another April 190 grant. So the list is getting shorter and shorter... Waiting for the list to end soon....:drum:


Your grant is awaited by many, you'll have to throw a big party when it does come, in the meantime we'll pray.

Ritz


----------



## Luby3

Yenigalla said:


> Hi @salim25pk. Congrats!! Fantastic to see another April 190 grant. So the list is getting shorter and shorter... Waiting for the list to end soon....:drum:


So true @yenigalla the list of april applicants is getting shorter.. Let's pray it comes soon ray2: ray2:


----------



## Asher.

By grace of God, we just got our grant notification about 20 minutes ago. Our case was with the MOC when I called a couple of weeks back and they indicated the decision should be given within a month. Now we are just waiting for our agent to send us the letter.


----------



## Ritzagni

Asher. said:


> By grace of God, we just got our grant notification about 20 minutes ago. Our case was with the MOC when I called a couple of weeks back and they indicated the decision should be given within a month. Now we are just waiting for our agent to send us the letter.


Yesss, many Congratulations Asher when are you flying :flypig:?


----------



## Yenigalla

Asher. said:


> By grace of God, we just got our grant notification about 20 minutes ago. Our case was with the MOC when I called a couple of weeks back and they indicated the decision should be given within a month. Now we are just waiting for our agent to send us the letter.


Congrats Asher :hat::hat:

The list is just a little bit shorter.....


----------



## Asher.

Ritzagni said:


> Yesss, many Congratulations Asher when are you flying :flypig:?


Thank you... We are not sure about the initial entry yet, probably 1st quarter of 2015. We have a lot of things to tie up back home before we can think of moving.


----------



## Asher.

Yenigalla said:


> Congrats Asher :hat::hat:
> 
> The list is just a little bit shorter.....


Thanks... I am sure your grant along with everyone else from the April batch is right around the corner


----------



## shhibhi

Hey, any June applicants waiting for grant???

I called DIBP yesterday. The lady said that my case has been assessed but it's still in process with the team.. she dint provide me any other information .. I hope they finalise my application soon..


----------



## Luby3

Asher. said:


> By grace of God, we just got our grant notification about 20 minutes ago. Our case was with the MOC when I called a couple of weeks back and they indicated the decision should be given within a month. Now we are just waiting for our agent to send us the letter.


Congratulations.. Wishing u all the best


----------



## Future_ozzy

Isn't it odd that this week the number of grants have been very minimal .

I understand there maybe folks outside this forum who might have got grants but this week has been very dull as far as this forum's grants are concerned.


----------



## Adrian29

Future_ozzy said:


> Isn't it odd that this week the number of grants have been very minimal .
> 
> I understand there maybe folks outside this forum who might have got grants but this week has been very dull as far as this forum's grants are concerned.


you can say that again, hopefully DIBP will go full throttle in the next few days.


----------



## RNAussie

DIBP does know we had to wait for a long time for ss approval and paperwork. Then now we are still waiting for CO and grants... ))):


----------



## pilotg2

Asher. said:


> By grace of God, we just got our grant notification about 20 minutes ago. Our case was with the MOC when I called a couple of weeks back and they indicated the decision should be given within a month. Now we are just waiting for our agent to send us the letter.


We got our grant this morning. Words cannot describe how relieved and excited we are!

Asher congrats on your grant. Our timeline was similar to yours, including been told our medicals had been referred. Having seen you called and got your visa we did the same this morning and 5 min later bingo grant email received!!

Referred medicals taking around 30 days now.


----------



## Luby3

pilotg2 said:


> Asher. said:
> 
> 
> 
> By grace of God, we just got our grant notification about 20 minutes ago. Our case was with the MOC when I called a couple of weeks back and they indicated the decision should be given within a month. Now we are just waiting for our agent to send us the letter.
> 
> 
> 
> We got our grant this morning. Words cannot describe how relieved and excited we are!
> 
> Asher congrats on your grant. Our timeline was similar to yours, including been told our medicals had been referred. Having seen you called and got your visa we did the same this morning and 5 min later bingo grant email received!!
> 
> Referred medicals taking around 30 days now.
Click to expand...


That's another good news..congratulation..!! Wishing u all the best in oz land..

wishing grants to all who are waiting since long ... To all the April applicants including me..ray:ray:


----------



## Yenigalla

Congratulations Pilot!! Wonderful news indeed!!


----------



## pilotg2

Many thanks. I'm holding thumbs for you guys that are waiting!!!

Yenigalla, i presume you have tried calling? The number ending in 7000 seems best and they pickup within minutes.


----------



## cancerianlrules

pilotg2 said:


> We got our grant this morning. Words cannot describe how relieved and excited we are!
> 
> Asher congrats on your grant. Our timeline was similar to yours, including been told our medicals had been referred. Having seen you called and got your visa we did the same this morning and 5 min later bingo grant email received!!
> 
> Referred medicals taking around 30 days now.


Hi pilot 

Many congratulations on your grant. 

Could you please elaborate, what you mean when you say.... Referred medicals taking 30 days!? 

Does it mean dibp takes 30 days after completing required additional tests suggested by moc?


----------



## pilotg2

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi pilot
> 
> Many congratulations on your grant.
> 
> Could you please elaborate, what you mean when you say.... Referred medicals taking 30 days!?
> 
> Does it mean dibp takes 30 days after completing required additional tests suggested by moc?


Our medicals were referred by CO to the MOC. The MOC took about 30 days to clear our medicals, perhaps even slightly less than 30 days.

The 30 days is purely a guideline.


----------



## SUMU

190 visa very slow this week.


----------



## swatsandy

SUMU said:


> 190 visa very slow this week.


I have lodged visa on 13 Sep and submitted all documents on 24 Sep except Form 80.
is it mandatory to submit Form 80?
can i expect CO assignment in this month? 
any dates can be predicted from previous experiences?


----------



## Future_ozzy

swatsandy said:


> I have lodged visa on 13 Sep and submitted all documents on 24 Sep except Form 80.
> is it mandatory to submit Form 80?
> can i expect CO assignment in this month?
> any dates can be predicted from previous experiences?


If you lodged visa in Sept and expecting for CO allocation then you must be kidding.. Wait for good two months minimum for CO allocation if you are offshore applicant ..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Etch123

SUMU said:


> 190 visa very slow this week.


Looks like it.... And what's more Monday is a holiday in Australia so it's shorter week next week as well :-(


----------



## Danav_Singh

Etch123 said:


> Looks like it.... And what's more Monday is a holiday in Australia so it's shorter week next week as well :-(


Its not a National holiday. depends on states.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Danav_Singh said:


> Its not a National holiday. depends on states.


labor Day in ACT NSW SA QLD on Monday


----------



## Etch123

GinjaNINJA said:


> labor Day in ACT NSW SA QLD on Monday


If SA and QLD on holiday dibp will closed I think....


----------



## ashwani.jagota

I applied 190 SA on 6th Aug.When can I expect CO.


----------



## RNAussie

swatsandy said:


> I have lodged visa on 13 Sep and submitted all documents on 24 Sep except Form 80.
> is it mandatory to submit Form 80?
> can i expect CO assignment in this month?
> any dates can be predicted from previous experiences?


Some are requested to submit form 80 and 1221, some aren't requested to do so. My previous GSM visa was granted last year, I wasn't requested to do it, but others did.


----------



## bhagyesh

RNAussie said:


> Some are requested to submit form 80 and 1221, some aren't requested to do so. My previous GSM visa was granted last year, I wasn't requested to do it, but others did.


They didnt ask any of the above form in my case. They only thing they asked for - Medical for me and my wife.


----------



## Hunter85

ashwani.jagota said:


> I applied 190 SA on 6th Aug.When can I expect CO.


minimum 7 weeks but probably in 8 weeks. If you have everything front loaded you can also expect your direct grant in 8 weeks


----------



## ashwani.jagota

I have front loaded everything except form 80. One more thing I have added my wife,son &mother as dependents.

Now what do you think can be the expected timelines..


----------



## swatsandy

bhagyesh said:


> They didnt ask any of the above form in my case. They only thing they asked for - Medical for me and my wife.


Congratus Bhagyesh,
have you received any email from CO?
Why you have not done medical earlier?
is there any timelines shared by CO?


----------



## bhagyesh

Thank you.

yup received an email this morning. and was asking for Medicals only.
I couldn't do my medicals because I didn't have HAP ID. no, no timeline shared.


swatsandy said:


> Congratus Bhagyesh,
> have you received any email from CO?
> Why you have not done medical earlier?
> is there any timelines shared by CO?


----------



## swatsandy

bhagyesh said:


> Thank you.
> 
> yup received an email this morning. and was asking for Medicals only.
> I couldn't do my medicals because I didn't have HAP ID. no, no timeline shared.


Thanks for the confirmation
HAP ID is generated automatically as soon as somebody lodge visa, same happened in my case too.


----------



## bhagyesh

My case was different, because I provided my old Med details, just in case I thought I can get away with that. but they asked to go through again. And our passports were in indians pcc process anyway.


swatsandy said:


> Thanks for the confirmation
> HAP ID is generated automatically as soon as somebody lodge visa, same happened in my case too.


----------



## RNAussie

bhagyesh said:


> My case was different, because I provided my old Med details, just in case I thought I can get away with that. but they asked to go through again. And our passports were in indians pcc process anyway.


What your health status when you log in in immiaccount. I reused my medicals, now it shows health has been finalised...


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

hello every one
I have been granted a visa and now I have got a new passport. where do i send the form 929? please share the email address.
thanx


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

Yenigalla said:


> Congratulations Pilot!! Wonderful news indeed!!


hey Yenigalla
well I have visited the forum after a few weeks and saw your timeline. You should have had your grant by now. Have you talked to DIBP?


----------



## Yenigalla

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> hey Yenigalla
> well I have visited the forum after a few weeks and saw your timeline. You should have had your grant by now. Have you talked to DIBP?


Hi Sarfraz., How are you.
Yes., spoke to them .However i was told to wait and there is nothing much i can do at the moment as my case is under processing.


----------



## Addy11

I've now front loaded all my documents & I'm already 2 months in from date of submission of application. So far, I have neither received an email from any CO nor has the document labels on the account changed from required/recommended to received. Is this normal or should I be concerned? What do you suggest?


----------



## Badeloreto

Addy11 said:


> I've now front loaded all my documents & I'm already 2 months in from date of submission of application. So far, I have neither received an email from any CO nor has the document labels on the account changed from required/recommended to received. Is this normal or should I be concerned? What do you suggest?


I am in the same situation as you. Reading previous posts, I guess it is normal, specially if you front loaded all documents. Let's cross our fingers to be a direct grant!!


----------



## bhagyesh

RNAussie said:


> What your health status when you log in in immiaccount. I reused my medicals, now it shows health has been finalised...


CO ignored that completely, and there is nothing showing now. It just showing that "Organise your health examination" under - Meeting the health requirement.


----------



## Sam16

Hi Bhagyesh
Can you please inform whether your medical was valid when co assign or it just expired in let's say a month ago.
Thanks


----------



## humtum

hi Bhagyesh

Pls let me know how old were your previous medicals?


----------



## Addy11

Thought of calling them?



Badeloreto said:


> I am in the same situation as you. Reading previous posts, I guess it is normal, specially if you front loaded all documents. Let's cross our fingers to be a direct grant!!


----------



## vickie_23

Hi All,

we have applied for 190 visa(recruitment consultant) and started the process last Jul'13 and all documents uploaded on time. 
Due to visa quota limitations and backlog in Apr'14, process was delayed and was hoping to get positive outcome in Jul'14. However, no update received from DIAC. Email sent twice to brisbane team with no response just an auto forwarded email " Your email might delay visa processing time".

We are still waiting for positive outcome, its been almost 8 months from the date of visa applied. Anyone who have been going through long n delay process. 

what are the chances of rejection ? As current year recruitment consultant is not in the list.

Regards,
Vickie 

Below are the timelines: 
VETASSES +ve: recruitment consultant | Visa Type : 190 (SA) | SS applied: Sep-2013 | EOI(SS) invitation:Nov'13 | Visa lodged : Jan'14 | PCC(IND) : Feb'14 | CO : Mar'14 | Med : Jan'14
All documents uploaded | Employee verification done: Apr'14 | Status: Still pending


----------



## Badeloreto

Addy11 said:


> Thought of calling them?
> 
> 
> 
> Badeloreto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the same situation as you. Reading previous posts, I guess it is normal, specially if you front loaded all documents. Let's cross our fingers to be a direct grant!!
Click to expand...

I thought about waiting at least 8 months before calling. What do you think?


----------



## Visa190

hi vickie. I would suggest to call at the DIAC office. The operator may tell you the exact status as they would check the case online while you are on the call. Be humble you would get to know the correct status


----------



## RNAussie

*Hi*

Guys,

How long to get granted after seeing "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."?

I mean, how long to get granted after medicals are cleared?


----------



## Future_ozzy

RNAussie said:


> Guys,
> 
> How long to get granted after seeing "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."?
> 
> I mean, how long to get granted after medicals are cleared?


There is no relation between this message and your grant timeframe..

Regardless of this message..processing time will still be the same as mentioned by department, however going with the recent trend visa grants are happening in 2 to 2.5 months for 190 applicants.

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Addy11

You mean 8 weeks? 



Badeloreto said:


> I thought about waiting at least 8 months before calling. What do you think?


----------



## Addy11

From the date of payment or date of last upload of docs?



Future_ozzy said:


> There is no relation between this message and your grant timeframe..
> 
> Regardless of this message..processing time will still be the same as mentioned by department, however going with the recent trend visa grants are happening in 2 to 2.5 months for 190 applicants.
> 
> Adil
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## elamaran

RNAussie said:


> Guys,
> 
> How long to get granted after seeing "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."?
> 
> I mean, how long to get granted after medicals are cleared?


Does this message means the Medicals are cleared, I did medicals on 13 Sep and the immi account was showing "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department" on 15 Sep.


----------



## vickie_23

Visa190 said:


> hi vickie. I would suggest to call at the DIAC office. The operator may tell you the exact status as they would check the case online while you are on the call. Be humble you would get to know the correct status


Thanks for your response. I would like try, hope it works instead of waiting n waiting. 
Can you provide me the correct phone number of DIAC or Brisbane team.
Infact, we have taken a help from agent, however they are also helpless and I have to deal with DIAC.


----------



## Future_ozzy

Addy11 said:


> From the date of payment or date of last upload of docs?


Date of payment ..

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## swatsandy

Future_ozzy said:


> Date of payment ..
> 
> Adil
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Have you called DIBP for your application updates?
you lodged visa on 31st july which is more than 2 months..... you must received some updates at this point of time


----------



## Future_ozzy

swatsandy said:


> Have you called DIBP for your application updates?
> you lodged visa on 31st july which is more than 2 months..... you must received some updates at this point of time


I lodged my visa on 30th July ..in my case few documents were showing as required and the officer asked me to email them as she was not able to view them at her end..I did so on 30th Sept and now waiting for them to action it...

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Badeloreto

Yes, 8 weeks! Sorry..


----------



## Addy11

That's next week for me!



Badeloreto said:


> Yes, 8 weeks! Sorry..


----------



## Visa190

vickie_23 said:


> Thanks for your response. I would like try, hope it works instead of waiting n waiting.
> Can you provide me the correct phone number of DIAC or Brisbane team.
> Infact, we have taken a help from agent, however they are also helpless and I have to deal with DIAC.


+61731367000

I called this number on 26th September 2014, explained the details, the officer on the other side asked some security questions and then browsed through my details and said if anything is required we would send you an email. In just some time I got the Grant letter in my e mail.

Be humble, Call at 4.30 IST, it would easy to get through without waiting. I wish you all the best:rapture:


----------



## Yenigalla

vickie_23 said:


> Thanks for your response. I would like try, hope it works instead of waiting n waiting.
> Can you provide me the correct phone number of DIAC or Brisbane team.
> Infact, we have taken a help from agent, however they are also helpless and I have to deal with DIAC.


Hi Vicki
Have you tried contacting Dibp? You mentioned employer verification was done in April, has your agent contacted DIBP since then?
Do you have an immi account to check the status?


----------



## gig

Guys from india pls advise me documents those are required during 190 visa application. Only personal documents or addtess proof docs like passport, driving license. Any other docs for spouse, kids


----------



## GinjaNINJA

gig said:


> Guys from india pls advise me documents those are required during 190 visa application. Only personal documents or addtess proof docs like passport, driving license. Any other docs for spouse, kids


Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) document checklist


----------



## Ritzagni

vickie_23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> we have applied for 190 visa(recruitment consultant) and started the process last Jul'13 and all documents uploaded on time.
> Due to visa quota limitations and backlog in Apr'14, process was delayed and was hoping to get positive outcome in Jul'14. However, no update received from DIAC. Email sent twice to brisbane team with no response just an auto forwarded email " Your email might delay visa processing time".
> 
> We are still waiting for positive outcome, its been almost 8 months from the date of visa applied. Anyone who have been going through long n delay process.
> 
> what are the chances of rejection ? As current year recruitment consultant is not in the list.
> 
> Regards,
> Vickie
> 
> Below are the timelines:
> VETASSES +ve: recruitment consultant | Visa Type : 190 (SA) | SS applied: Sep-2013 | EOI(SS) invitation:Nov'13 | Visa lodged : Jan'14 | PCC(IND) : Feb'14 | CO : Mar'14 | Med : Jan'14
> All documents uploaded | Employee verification done: Apr'14 | Status: Still pending


Hi Vickie, Visa190 has given you the perfect advice, Please do NOT ask directly about the status upfront, initially just tell them when you've filed the visa and when was the last document uploaded and the CO allocation date. Then inquire about if all the last documents are visible to them or you need to send them by email. Ask about the status after this, saying that you are getting anxious.. blah blah.

Do let us know about the outcome of the call.


Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

*Documents checklist*



GinjaNINJA said:


> Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) document checklist


moreover you may also search expatforum for list of documents uploaded by various hopefuls. e.g. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/120204-document-checklist-process-190-visa-application-after-invite.html


----------



## Blue Bird

Is today holiday at DIBP?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Blue Bird said:


> Is today holiday at DIBP?


yep . labor day.


----------



## Etch123

Blue Bird said:


> Is today holiday at DIBP?


Slow day today guys... since its a holiday, I'm dreaming of this time next year (6th october 2015) when we all will be in Australia! Good luck to all


----------



## swatsandy

Etch123 said:


> Slow day today guys... since its a holiday, I'm dreaming of this time next year (6th october 2015) when we all will be in Australia! Good luck to all


my agent said 6 weeks is minimum time to assign case officer for a DIBP allocation and further it will take another 4 weeks to grant visa.
Can you please share your experiences on these timelines?


----------



## Blue Bird

Hi swatsandy
Every one is different likewise time frame is also different from each other base on education, experience, PCC, country of origin and Luck etc
Normal time to get a grant is 2 to 3 months.
If you see tracking sheet some April or May candidates are still awaiting on the other hand guys you have applied in August have received their grants.
Now, be calm and pray for all.
Good luck


----------



## delvy

what is the phone no {adelaide team 4}


salim25pk said:


> I am a silent observer of this forum. Finally I got my visa grant notification today.
> 
> I applied 190 (NSW state sponsored) visa on 5 April 2014. Case officer assigned on 30 July and requested additional information (police certificates).
> 
> Additional information supplied on 13 August. No news from case officer after that.
> 
> I called the Adelaide team 4 today for the status update. The lady on the call said she will process it today and got a grant email within 2 hours.
> 
> Thank you very much for all the support fellow members and wish everyone gets their grant soon


----------



## vickie_23

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Vicki
> Have you tried contacting Dibp? You mentioned employer verification was done in April, has your agent contacted DIBP since then?
> Do you have an immi account to check the status?


Hi Yenigalla,

I have send an email to brisbane team, however no response received just an auto forwarded email. I havent called yet and I would be calling to them to know the status in order to get any information.

Regarding agent, they are saying to wait further more as they dont wana chase to case office and delay the process.


I have not created an immi account as agent is handling the case. Best option is to call and find out the information.

Regards,
Vickie


----------



## vickie_23

Visa190 said:


> +61731367000
> 
> I called this number on 26th September 2014, explained the details, the officer on the other side asked some security questions and then browsed through my details and said if anything is required we would send you an email. In just some time I got the Grant letter in my e mail.
> 
> Be humble, Call at 4.30 IST, it would easy to get through without waiting. I wish you all the best:rapture:


Thanks for the information. I would try to call them tomorrow to know the status. Hope to get some information. 

Regards,
Vickie


----------



## Maxie

kumar57749 said:


> Hi Sunny,
> 
> last time i called, they told me that my applciation assigned to team T4. this time she dint even check my application though i requested.
> 
> I query her about the allocation email sent out after 2 weeks when CO assigned which i dint received in my case, she replied its not compulsory that CO sends an email.
> 
> 
> my time lines are same as yours with same anz code
> 
> Regards,
> Kumar


Hi, 

My CO is from GSM Adelaide Team 4 as well for my 190 VISA. 
I have submitted the requested docs , i.e. PCC for myself and my husband on 21 Aug 14. 
So far there has been no communication from the CO after submission of docs. DIBP status is 'In progress' with 'Received' for ALL docs. 

I am awaiting grant as well.:fingerscrossed: If anyone can share their experience, would be really helpful. 

- Maxie


----------



## Future_ozzy

Maxie said:


> Hi,
> 
> My CO is from GSM Adelaide Team 4 as well for my 190 VISA.
> I have submitted the requested docs , i.e. PCC for myself and my husband on 21 Aug 14.
> So far there has been no communication from the CO after submission of docs. DIBP status is 'In progress' with 'Received' for ALL docs.
> 
> I am awaiting grant as well.:fingerscrossed: If anyone can share their experience, would be really helpful.
> 
> - Maxie


In your case you should call DIBP to check the status..Though calling is not advised for other stuff ..

They normal action the docs sent to them in 7 working days ..but in your case it's way more than that ..so do call ..

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## swatsandy

Hi 
can somebody please share DIBP email id to check visa progressing?


----------



## 189

mohitk.mariner said:


> Hi guys..
> The thing is I applied for VIC SS earlier this month.. and they have come back to me stating that why
> Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states/territories in which you already have family/friend connections?
> Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories?
> 
> for which i gave a detailed reply covering the following topics:
> Cost of house ownership and living standards
> JOB OPPURTUNITIES
> General attractions
> Weather
> People and Culture
> 
> I also included actual experiences when I visited Melbourne in person earlier this year.. and my reply was well rounded as I asked a number of people to read it through..
> 
> Now they have again again come up with the following:
> 
> "However, please provide further information around why you would prefer to live in Victoria, as opposed to New South Wales, where your uncle lives."
> 
> Inspite of giving a detailed reply I dont understand why they want to push me further.. and what exactly are they looking at..
> 
> Cause the only thing i didnt really mention was the presence of a couple of friends in Melbourne as well in my essay! apart from that reading it will make it pretty clear to a person as in why i want to move to VIC than NSW.
> 
> please your help is needed here.. as in I dont really know how should i proceed now..
> 
> 
> Thanks and regards
> Mohit Khanna



Hi Mohit Khanna,

Not sure if this would help but i personally was comparing few things between Vic and NSW and following points were aluring to me,

Before you read through my points, you write your response to them as a wholistic settlement instead of taking any SS. Such as spending rest of the life in VIC, best school for kids in VIC over NSW, "meetup" (google it) communities that attracts you in Vic instead of NSW, 


1. Cost of living is low (house, traveling etc)
2. compare set of schools and living near by school in Vic is affordable, suitable V/s NSW
3. Also agreed to the fact which they may want to hear: yes uncle is in NSW, but you are leaving your dear ones behind (e.g. parent or siblings) in home country and coming to vic as a permanent life settling , career changing options instead of following any one family member in other state.
5. It is fact that Technology budget from state of Victoria is more compared to NSW (google it)
4. Last but not the least, should you put extra point if you have other plans such as setting business, joining any specific community etc is much more easy in vic (cheaper) compared to NSW

For me cost of living, setting a new business, renting/owning property etc are main attracting points for Vic compared to NSW

Where as i have found better weather in NSW over Vic, there is no harm in writing 1 or max 2 negative points about Vic over NSW but you should explain how you are mitigating it. e.g. cold weather during winter but you love winter 

Needless to say, keep it bullet point comparison or even in table form instead of essay type.

Hope this helps.


----------



## avni

*Additional Medical requirements*

Hi All,

My husband (main applicant) was asked to do some additional tests by Health dept. and reports of those have been uploaded by the clinic on 25th Sept. 

I had called up last week to check on the application, that time person said its in process and we are waiting for MOC to clear it and process it further. 

Any idea how long does it take now? We are almost at 3 months from the date we applied. Or should i try calling them after a few days again?


Avni


----------



## Future_ozzy

Guys,

I just want to start this message by saying .

" Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi " 

I got my grant today at 7.30 am IST.

I am thankful to everyone on this forum who has been with me through this journey.

The feeling is still sinking in .

I am elated,delighted,happy,excited..


I pray and wish that everyone here get their grants soon.

Just do the right thing and keep faith..

Good luck All.


----------



## padmakarrao

swatsandy said:


> Hi
> can somebody please share DIBP email id to check visa progressing?


Hi Swatsandy,

i suggest keep a little patience, it's not even a month that you have lodged your application. There are still some April, may and June applicants that are pending. I can understand your anxiety, but i am sure you have kept your patience for so long, to reach till here so a few more months will not be that hard.

Moreover DIBP does not give any information on Visa progress, you have to wait till the time they contact you, either for some more docs or direct grant.

Patience is the name of game dear.

Best wishes.


----------



## padmakarrao

Hi Mohit,

I think 189 has given an apt reply to your query. Though we have already heard of people having uploaded many of your documents and then the CO again asking for those docs. So this might be the case for you again. So as suggested by 189 once again rewrite a pointwise essay explaining why Victoria with proper emphasis on why having an Uncle in NSW is unimportant for you. I dont know if this Uncle is your close one or distant, if distant then quickly put a point or two that you were not normally in touch, just because of this migration thing you came in touch. You have never visited him, and do not expect any support from him, as you are self-sufficient and can take care of self with good amount of funds in hand already. 

Then you may take the other points of 189 and of course the ones which you had already researched, and send it back.

Best wishes.


----------



## avni

Future_ozzy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just want to start this message by saying .
> 
> " Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi "
> 
> I got my grant today at 7.30 am IST.
> 
> I am thankful to everyone on this forum who has been with me through this journey.
> 
> The feeling is still sinking in .
> 
> I am elated,delighted,happy,excited..
> 
> 
> I pray and wish that everyone here get their grants soon.
> 
> Just do the right thing and keep faith..
> 
> Good luck All.


Congratulations ..


----------



## Powergirl

Future_ozzy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just want to start this message by saying .
> 
> " Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi "
> 
> I got my grant today at 7.30 am IST.
> 
> I am thankful to everyone on this forum who has been with me through this journey.
> 
> The feeling is still sinking in .
> 
> I am elated,delighted,happy,excited..
> 
> 
> I pray and wish that everyone here get their grants soon.
> 
> Just do the right thing and keep faith..
> 
> Good luck All.


Congrats!! yipee!!


----------



## kevin538

Future_ozzy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just want to start this message by saying .
> 
> " Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi "
> 
> I got my grant today at 7.30 am IST.
> 
> I am thankful to everyone on this forum who has been with me through this journey.
> 
> The feeling is still sinking in .
> 
> I am elated,delighted,happy,excited..
> 
> 
> I pray and wish that everyone here get their grants soon.
> 
> Just do the right thing and keep faith..
> 
> Good luck All.


Congratulations Buddy wish you all the best for your future Aussie life


----------



## vickie_23

Visa190 said:


> +61731367000
> 
> I called this number on 26th September 2014, explained the details, the officer on the other side asked some security questions and then browsed through my details and said if anything is required we would send you an email. In just some time I got the Grant letter in my e mail.
> 
> Be humble, Call at 4.30 IST, it would easy to get through without waiting. I wish you all the best:rapture:


Hi, 

I called up to DIAC, lady was polite and informed that everything is ok and no documents required further. They will able to close within a month as internal verification in on.

Hope to get positive response. 

Thanks for your help.

regards,
Updesh


----------



## Etch123

Future_ozzy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just want to start this message by saying .
> 
> " Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi "
> 
> I got my grant today at 7.30 am IST.
> 
> I am thankful to everyone on this forum who has been with me through this journey.
> 
> The feeling is still sinking in .
> 
> I am elated,delighted,happy,excited..
> 
> 
> I pray and wish that everyone here get their grants soon.
> 
> 
> Just do the right thing and keep faith..
> 
> Good luck All.


Congratulations Future ozzy, you can now change your name to "current_ozzy"


----------



## Etch123

Future_ozzy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just want to start this message by saying .
> 
> " Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi "
> 
> I got my grant today at 7.30 am IST.
> 
> I am thankful to everyone on this forum who has been with me through this journey.
> 
> The feeling is still sinking in .
> 
> I am elated,delighted,happy,excited..
> 
> 
> I pray and wish that everyone here get their grants soon.
> 
> Just do the right thing and keep faith..
> 
> Good luck All.


BTW was it a Direct Grant?


----------



## vickie_23

Ritzagni said:


> Hi Vickie, Visa190 has given you the perfect advice, Please do NOT ask directly about the status upfront, initially just tell them when you've filed the visa and when was the last document uploaded and the CO allocation date. Then inquire about if all the last documents are visible to them or you need to send them by email. Ask about the status after this, saying that you are getting anxious.. blah blah.
> 
> Do let us know about the outcome of the call.
> 
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Hi Ritz,

I called up to DIAC and i got few information and they are doing internal verification and able to close within a month. 

She also informed all the documents is ok and everything is going ok. Just to wait for a month.

Hope to receive positive response.

Thanks for your information n help.

regards,
vickie


----------



## Yenigalla

vickie_23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I called up to DIAC, lady was polite and informed that everything is ok and no documents required further. They will able to close within a month as internal verification in on.
> 
> Hope to get positive response.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> regards,
> Updesh


Thats grt to hear Vicki.
All the best


----------



## ark

vickie_23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I called up to DIAC, lady was polite and informed that everything is ok and no documents required further. They will able to close within a month as internal verification in on.
> 
> Hope to get positive response.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> regards,
> Updesh


Got the same response two weeks ago. All we can do is to keep our fingers crossed.
Regarding the Internal Verificaiton/Check, anyone has any idea what it involves exactly? 
By the way, what's your timeline? Please share.


----------



## Nishbhar

Future_ozzy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just want to start this message by saying .
> 
> " Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi "
> 
> I got my grant today at 7.30 am IST.
> 
> I am thankful to everyone on this forum who has been with me through this journey.
> 
> The feeling is still sinking in .
> 
> I am elated,delighted,happy,excited..
> 
> 
> I pray and wish that everyone here get their grants soon.
> 
> Just do the right thing and keep faith..
> 
> Good luck All.


Congrats Brother!


----------



## Luby3

Future_ozzy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just want to start this message by saying .
> 
> " Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi "
> 
> I got my grant today at 7.30 am IST.
> 
> I am thankful to everyone on this forum who has been with me through this journey.
> 
> The feeling is still sinking in .
> 
> I am elated,delighted,happy,excited..
> 
> 
> I pray and wish that everyone here get their grants soon.
> 
> Just do the right thing and keep faith..
> 
> Good luck All.


Congratulation..!! Wishing u all the best..


----------



## Blue Bird

Congrats future ozzy


----------



## ashwani.jagota

Has any August applicant got grant till now??


----------



## GayaD

Hi , I have lodged my visa on August 29 , 2014 and am in the process of getting my medicals and PCC done. Still no case officer assigned. ð how long does it usually take ?


----------



## Nishbhar

ashwani.jagota said:


> Has any August applicant got grant till now??


There a quite a few August 190 applicants who have got grants. See the tracker to know more details..

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## swatsandy

GayaD said:


> Hi , I have lodged my visa on August 29 , 2014 and am in the process of getting my medicals and PCC done. Still no case officer assigned. ð how long does it usually take ?


My agent said it usually takes 6 weeks to assign case officer and further 4 weeks to receive grant. I lodged visa 4 weeks ago and got in the queue


----------



## ausplanery

I lodged VISA on 16 September 2014 while I was invited by DIBP on 22 August. During the time gap, I played most time on certifying all mandatory documents and uploaded to online system, as well as my medical check upfront arrangement and police check clearance.

About PCC in my city, original certificate will be sent to DIBP from government authority directly by registered postal. That means I am not able to view and upload it to online system by myself.. and hopefully postman can deliver it with extremely care...


----------



## ausplanery

swatsandy said:


> My agent said it usually takes 6 weeks to assign case officer and further 4 weeks to receive grant. I lodged visa 4 weeks ago and got in the queue


Hi Swatsandy, is it normal process timeframe in these months? it would be great if 6 weeks for CO allocation and 4 weeks for grant and finalise. It is the similar process timeframe with ACS...


----------



## Badeloreto

Nishbhar said:


> ashwani.jagota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has any August applicant got grant till now??
> 
> 
> 
> There a quite a few August 190 applicants who have got grants. See the tracker to know more details..
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29
Click to expand...

Nishbhar, I have added my details to the list too. I am an august applicant, still waiting....


----------



## swatsandy

ausplanery said:


> Hi Swatsandy, is it normal process timeframe in these months? it would be great if 6 weeks for CO allocation and 4 weeks for grant and finalise. It is the similar process timeframe with ACS...


Yes, on an average 2.5 months for 190 and 3.5 months for 189 for granting visa after lodging. I saw somewhere that ACS is more faster now a days and people get assessment in couple of weeks too.


----------



## Hunter85

guys you are so impatient 

Back in March people waited almost 4-5 months for their grants....

Just calm down


----------



## Adrian29

Future_ozzy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just want to start this message by saying .
> 
> " Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi "
> 
> I got my grant today at 7.30 am IST.
> 
> I am thankful to everyone on this forum who has been with me through this journey.
> 
> The feeling is still sinking in .
> 
> I am elated,delighted,happy,excited..
> 
> 
> I pray and wish that everyone here get their grants soon.
> 
> Just do the right thing and keep faith..
> 
> Good luck All.


congrats man!!!


----------



## Adrian29

Hunter85 said:


> guys you are so impatient
> 
> Back in March people waited almost 4-5 months for their grants....
> 
> Just calm down


hi Hunter, back then there was an official explanation for the delays, but now wats unsettling is the enxiety, especially when others whom you share the lodgemnt date with are getting grants.......:fingerscrossed:


----------



## swatsandy

Hunter85 said:


> guys you are so impatient
> 
> Back in March people waited almost 4-5 months for their grants....
> 
> Just calm down


However, it totally depend on case to case but if you see overall average then you will only find above mentioned figure.


----------



## Future_ozzy

Hunter85 said:


> guys you are so impatient
> 
> Back in March people waited almost 4-5 months for their grants....
> 
> Just calm down


If DIBP had followed its mentioned processing time and there was no access to EF ..people would have waited for more than the processing time ..

Its human tendency mate.. We all have been through this .

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Maxie

Future_ozzy said:


> In your case you should call DIBP to check the status..Though calling is not advised for other stuff ..
> 
> They normal action the docs sent to them in 7 working days ..but in your case it's way more than that ..so do call ..
> 
> Adil
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum



Hi Adil, 

I called them in the morning as suggested (at 4:30 Am IST ) and the CO replied that she would process it today itself. AND SHE DID!!!
I GOT MY VISA GRANT within a few hours!!!!:clap2::dance:

Thank you so much for the advice!!! :high5:

- Maxie


----------



## Vasu G

Maxie said:


> Hi Adil,
> 
> I called them in the morning as suggested (at 4:30 Am IST ) and the CO replied that she would process it today itself. AND SHE DID!!!
> I GOT MY VISA GRANT within a few hours!!!!:clap2::dance:
> 
> Thank you so much for the advice!!! :high5:
> 
> - Maxie



eace: Many congratulations Maxie eace: 

Can you please share your timelines..


----------



## Future_ozzy

Maxie said:


> Hi Adil,
> 
> I called them in the morning as suggested (at 4:30 Am IST ) and the CO replied that she would process it today itself. AND SHE DID!!!
> I GOT MY VISA GRANT within a few hours!!!!:clap2::dance:
> 
> Thank you so much for the advice!!! :high5:
> 
> - Maxie


No worries Mate.Happy to help.

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## swatsandy

Future_ozzy said:


> No worries Mate.Happy to help.
> 
> Adil
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Congratus...
its took approx 2 months to get grant which is quite fair time.
is it direct grant? or have you asked by case officer to submit something?
have you front loaded form80/1221 or any other optional docs?


----------



## Visa190

Hi Vickie.. All the best. Just keep patience for some more time.


----------



## Visa190

Maxie said:


> Hi Adil,
> 
> I called them in the morning as suggested (at 4:30 Am IST ) and the CO replied that she would process it today itself. AND SHE DID!!!
> I GOT MY VISA GRANT within a few hours!!!!:clap2::dance:
> 
> Thank you so much for the advice!!! :high5:
> 
> - Maxie



Congratulations !! this is the best time to call. Happy for you


----------



## delvy

Guys,
which number you have called to talk to the DIBP?
I am trying to call +61 131 881, but the wait is tooooooo long. I am trying since three days at around 5.00am IST.


----------



## Visa190

delvy said:


> guys,
> which number you have called to talk to the dibp?
> I am trying to call +61 131 881, but the wait is tooooooo long. I am trying since three days at around 5.00am ist.


+61731367000


----------



## delvy

thanks visa190, I called and got directly to the CO. there is no operator in between, direct connection it was.

thank you so much.

he asked to fill up form 80 for both me and my partner.


----------



## Visa190

delvy said:


> thanks visa190, I called and got directly to the CO. there is no operator in between, direct connection it was.
> 
> thank you so much.
> 
> he asked to fill up form 80 for both me and my partner.


That's great. Please Complete form 80. upload as Attac documents in e visa . also send an email to your CO that you have uploaded form 80. This would help faster processing. All the best.


----------



## delvy

Have you filled form 80?


----------



## Visa190

delvy said:


> Have you filled form 80?


in my case the co did not ask form 80. form 80 is easy yo fill otherwise


----------



## delvy

no my dear, form 80 is the hardest form to fill out!!

you have to fill out all your life in it


----------



## Blue Bird

Maxie congrats


----------



## Powergirl

Maxie said:


> Hi Adil,
> 
> I called them in the morning as suggested (at 4:30 Am IST ) and the CO replied that she would process it today itself. AND SHE DID!!!
> I GOT MY VISA GRANT within a few hours!!!!:clap2::dance:
> 
> Thank you so much for the advice!!! :high5:
> 
> - Maxie


Congrats!!! When did you apply?


----------



## Yenigalla

delvy said:


> no my dear, form 80 is the hardest form to fill out!!
> 
> you have to fill out all your life in it


Hi Delvy
Looks like your case is on the roll. I agree form 80 is basically your entire life on paper.
All the best.


----------



## shhibhi

Hey guys, 
I have been calling DIBP for.last two weeks on every Tuesday .. I am getting the same reply that your file is in process .. I was just wondering is it okay to call them every week or not ..as I have not received any email or any communication from their side .although the lady on the phone confirmed that they have received all documents And my case is allocated to a team.. 

No any other information provided. 

Please help. .


----------



## kuat50

Hi all,
Finally after 2 months (190SA 2-Jul-14 App.submitted, fees paid, medical passed, pcc done) on 5-Sep-14 I got mail from CO (first communication after submittion of app.), requesting additional documents. Next day all requested docs were attached to online app. And one document I sent via email. The point is that all this documents still under "required" progress on immiaccount, and more than 1 months any movement. I sent email to CO asking if everything is ok with my app. last week, and still nothing.
Could you suggest something.


----------



## Future_ozzy

shhibhi said:


> Hey guys,
> I have been calling DIBP for.last two weeks on every Tuesday .. I am getting the same reply that your file is in process .. I was just wondering is it okay to call them every week or not ..as I have not received any email or any communication from their side .although the lady on the phone confirmed that they have received all documents And my case is allocated to a team..
> 
> No any other information provided.
> 
> Please help. .


Avoid calling so frequently.. Calling frequently might delay your visa processing.

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Adrian29

A good morning to you ALL, 

After enduring so much enxiety, today i got my grant notification email. It came from (HL) GSM Adelaide, (no team is specified).

To thoz waiting, i wish you all speedy grants.


----------



## kevin538

Adrian29 said:


> A good morning to you ALL,
> 
> After enduring so much enxiety, today i got my grant notification email. It came from (HL) GSM Adelaide, (no team is specified).
> 
> To thoz waiting, i wish you all speedy grants.


Congrats Mate !!! Gud to see Vic SS .


----------



## swatsandy

Adrian29 said:


> A good morning to you ALL,
> 
> After enduring so much enxiety, today i got my grant notification email. It came from (HL) GSM Adelaide, (no team is specified).
> 
> To thoz waiting, i wish you all speedy grants.


congratus....
It seems you got direct grant.


----------



## avni

shhibhi said:


> Hey guys,
> I have been calling DIBP for.last two weeks on every Tuesday .. I am getting the same reply that your file is in process .. I was just wondering is it okay to call them every week or not ..as I have not received any email or any communication from their side .although the lady on the phone confirmed that they have received all documents And my case is allocated to a team..
> 
> No any other information provided.
> 
> Please help. .


Don't call them that often. 

Avni


----------



## subhasamaran

avni said:


> Don't call them that often.
> 
> Avni


hey guys how many of you in this thread have applied for Visa on your own 
without using a MARA Agent....

please help me i am planning to do it myself once i get the invite is it feasbile thing to do or should we need help of agent for sure


please reply frds

Subha


----------



## tarunar1

subhasamaran said:


> hey guys how many of you in this thread have applied for Visa on your own
> without using a MARA Agent....
> 
> please help me i am planning to do it myself once i get the invite is it feasbile thing to do or should we need help of agent for sure
> 
> please reply frds
> 
> Subha


You can do it on your own no issues in it.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## delvy

subhasamaran said:


> hey guys how many of you in this thread have applied for Visa on your own
> without using a MARA Agent....
> 
> please help me i am planning to do it myself once i get the invite is it feasbile thing to do or should we need help of agent for sure
> 
> 
> please reply frds
> 
> Subha


I am one of the member who used an agent to do the work and wasted money & time on them. 

Do it by yourself, it is not a difficult stuff to complete and obtain the visa to australia.

for any doubt, post a message in this forum, there are many senior expats including me to help you out on each step

best regards
Delvy


----------



## _Eugene_

Hi guys, I've lodged my visa application on 1/10/14 and uploaded all the paper works. Today, I got an email from the CO to only request for my partner's functional English evidence, and I've replied back to them. From your experience, how long do we expect to get the grant? Does that mean everything including our medicals all cleared?

Thanks guys in advance


----------



## sameer7106

Adrian29 said:


> A good morning to you ALL,
> 
> After enduring so much enxiety, today i got my grant notification email. It came from (HL) GSM Adelaide, (no team is specified).
> 
> To thoz waiting, i wish you all speedy grants.


Many congratulations to you mate!!


----------



## ark

*Granted*

Guys, I just got may grant earlier this morning for me, my wife and our 4 year old little girl. 

I would like to express my gratitude to all of you for all the information that you make available on this forum. Waiting in a group made it much easier for me. I wish everyone waiting here gets grant in the soonest time and everyone got granted has a great life awaits.

I updated my timeline.


----------



## Sam16

ark said:


> Guys, I just got may grant earlier this morning for me, my wife and our 4 year old little girl.
> 
> I would like to express my gratitude to all of you for all the information that you make available on this forum. Waiting in a group made it much easier for me. I wish everyone waiting here gets grant in the soonest time and everyone got granted has a great life awaits.
> 
> I updated my timeline.


Congrats Ark,
Looks like it's a direct grant.Have a great time ahead.


----------



## _Eugene_

ark said:


> Guys, I just got may grant earlier this morning for me, my wife and our 4 year old little girl.
> 
> I would like to express my gratitude to all of you for all the information that you make available on this forum. Waiting in a group made it much easier for me. I wish everyone waiting here gets grant in the soonest time and everyone got granted has a great life awaits.
> 
> I updated my timeline.


Congratulation mate  All the best.


----------



## padmakarrao

ark said:


> Guys, I just got may grant earlier this morning for me, my wife and our 4 year old little girl. I would like to express my gratitude to all of you for all the information that you make available on this forum. Waiting in a group made it much easier for me. I wish everyone waiting here gets grant in the soonest time and everyone got granted has a great life awaits. I updated my timeline.


Congrats Ark, have a bright future in Oz

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## PetrolHead2014

Hi Forum,

I got my NSW SS 190 grant today which I applied for on 23/09/2014. I was not very active on this forum but it helped me heaps in the entire process. Thanks everyone and good luck to all. It's only a matter of time


----------



## _Eugene_

PetrolHead2014 said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> I got my NSW SS 190 grant today which I applied for on 23/09/2014. I was not very active on this forum but it helped me heaps in the entire process. Thanks everyone and good luck to all. It's only a matter of time


Congratulation, it's too quick. Wishing you all the best


----------



## ausplanery

ark said:


> Guys, I just got may grant earlier this morning for me, my wife and our 4 year old little girl.
> 
> I would like to express my gratitude to all of you for all the information that you make available on this forum. Waiting in a group made it much easier for me. I wish everyone waiting here gets grant in the soonest time and everyone got granted has a great life awaits.
> 
> I updated my timeline.


Congratulations~ Ark! Enjoy ~


----------



## swatsandy

PetrolHead2014 said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> I got my NSW SS 190 grant today which I applied for on 23/09/2014. I was not very active on this forum but it helped me heaps in the entire process. Thanks everyone and good luck to all. It's only a matter of time


Congratus dear...
I applied approx same time but yet to hear anything.


----------



## Blue Bird

Congrats 
Adrian29
ARK
PetrolHead2014


----------



## shhibhi

avni said:


> Don't call them that often.
> 
> Avni


Thank u Avni. .so if I don't receive any response when should I call them now ..its almost 4 months ..


----------



## shhibhi

Future_ozzy said:


> Avoid calling so frequently.. Calling frequently might delay your visa processing.
> 
> Adil
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Ok Adil. .Thanks. .I will wait for few more weeks..but u know it's very frustrating now ..its been almost 4 months ..and not getting any information regarding my file..


----------



## Addy11

Everyone,

574 days after the thought first popped into my head, it gives me immense pleasure to let you all know that I got the grant this morning. 

It's a Direct Grant and took exactly 2 months to the day. 

While this feeling sinks in, I want to take a moment to thank all of you who answered my many queries and shared invaluable knowledge that even most agents don't have!!

Keep the faith & march on!


----------



## shhibhi

Addy11 said:


> Everyone,
> 
> 574 days after the thought first popped into my head, it gives me immense pleasure to let you all know that I got the grant this morning.
> 
> It's a Direct Grant and took exactly 2 months to the day.
> 
> While this feeling sinks in, I want to take a moment to thank all of you who answered my many queries and shared invaluable knowledge that even most agents don't have!!
> 
> Keep the faith & march on!


Many congrats! Addy11 :cheer2:


----------



## Blue Bird

Addy11 said:


> Everyone,
> 
> 574 days after the thought first popped into my head, it gives me immense pleasure to let you all know that I got the grant this morning.
> 
> It's a Direct Grant and took exactly 2 months to the day.
> 
> While this feeling sinks in, I want to take a moment to thank all of you who answered my many queries and shared invaluable knowledge that even most agents don't have!!
> 
> Keep the faith & march on!


Congrats


----------



## shhibhi

Hey guys,

Below is the email I have received after calling DIBP. 
Dear Mrs Patel
*
Following our phone conversation today I have reviewed your application.
*
We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation.

This often includes employment checks that are undertaken by our officers overseas and this can take some time. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances.
*
Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.

Can any one help me with this..does this mean that they are doing employment check or it is just an automated reply.. 

The guy on the other hand told me that he will review the application today and drop and email ..and I have received this email. 

Any one experienced the same ? Please experts share if you have similar experience.

THANKS,


----------



## avni

shhibhi said:


> Thank u Avni. .so if I don't receive any response when should I call them now ..its almost 4 months ..


See there are quite a few April and may applicants waiting too. Give them a while. I too have applied in July and still waiting. Just hang in there. I know its a difficult phase. Try calling them now in last week of Oct. Their time frame I diff for every application.

All the best &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## delvy

GRANT GRANT GRANT!!


after waiting for soooooo long... today is the celebration day for me!! 

The JORDAN Embassy made our life a mess, however... finally we got it!! what a great relief!!

Yesterday I called the DIBP to explain about the request for Jordan PCC, and the CO asked for form 80. Yesterday whole day - 24hrs I was filling out the form 80 for me and my partner! But what a surprise!! today morning.... the great grant letter on my email!!


lane::cheer2::cheer2:eace:eace:


----------



## Yenigalla

delvy said:


> grant grant grant!!
> 
> 
> After waiting for soooooo long... Today is the celebration day for me!!
> 
> The jordan embassy made our life a mess, however... Finally we got it!! What a great relief!!
> 
> Yesterday i called the dibp to explain about the request for jordan pcc, and the co asked for form 80. Yesterday whole day - 24hrs i was filling out the form 80 for me and my partner! But what a surprise!! Today morning.... The great grant letter on my email!!
> 
> 
> lane::cheer2::cheer2:eace:eace:


congratulations delvy!!!
The long wait is finally over..
All the best ....


----------



## Blue Bird

delvy said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT!!
> 
> 
> after waiting for soooooo long... today is the celebration day for me!!
> 
> The JORDAN Embassy made our life a mess, however... finally we got it!! what a great relief!!
> 
> Yesterday I called the DIBP to explain about the request for Jordan PCC, and the CO asked for form 80. Yesterday whole day - 24hrs I was filling out the form 80 for me and my partner! But what a surprise!! today morning.... the great grant letter on my email!!
> 
> 
> lane::cheer2::cheer2:eace:eace:


Congrats Delvy


----------



## Vasu G

Yenigalla said:


> congratulations delvy!!!
> The long wait is finally over..
> All the best ....



Hey Yenigalla,

Did you call DIBP on your status ?? It's been quite a long time since you lodged.


----------



## Yenigalla

Vasu G said:


> Hey Yenigalla,
> 
> Did you call DIBP on your status ?? It's been quite a long time since you lodged.


Hi Vasu
Yes I did. I was asked to wait and be patient as they are loaded with a lot of applications.
Appreciate your concern.


----------



## Vasu G

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Vasu
> Yes I did. I was asked to wait and be patient as they are loaded with a lot of applications.
> Appreciate your concern.



Hope you get it soon... :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ritzagni

Adrian29 said:


> A good morning to you ALL,
> 
> After enduring so much enxiety, today i got my grant notification email. It came from (HL) GSM Adelaide, (no team is specified).
> 
> To thoz waiting, i wish you all speedy grants.


Congratulations Adrian,

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

delvy said:


> I am one of the member who used an agent to do the work and wasted money & time on them.
> 
> Do it by yourself, it is not a difficult stuff to complete and obtain the visa to australia.
> 
> for any doubt, post a message in this forum, there are many senior expats including me to help you out on each step
> 
> best regards
> Delvy


Hi Delvy,

When did you get your grant, it says 10th Oct on your timeline 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## louis ho

Hi buddies,

Anyone knows that September applicants on visa 190 have been allocated CO? I think it will normally takes 5-8 weeks from lodgement date? It is supposed September applicants would have been allocated?


----------



## Ritzagni

_Eugene_ said:


> Hi guys, I've lodged my visa application on 1/10/14 and uploaded all the paper works. Today, I got an email from the CO to only request for my partner's functional English evidence, and I've replied back to them. From your experience, how long do we expect to get the grant? Does that mean everything including our medicals all cleared?
> 
> Thanks guys in advance


Hopefully your meds are cleared else the CO would have notified you (although its not mandatory for them if no further tests are required). standard TAT is 3 months from lodgement date, but it may take lesser or more depending on case to case. You may check for trend at https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29

Be very careful not to do anything with the sheet except entering own details.

Ciao,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

ark said:


> Guys, I just got may grant earlier this morning for me, my wife and our 4 year old little girl.
> 
> I would like to express my gratitude to all of you for all the information that you make available on this forum. Waiting in a group made it much easier for me. I wish everyone waiting here gets grant in the soonest time and everyone got granted has a great life awaits.
> 
> I updated my timeline.


Congratulations Ark, hopefully now its smooth sailing buddy now onwards.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

PetrolHead2014 said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> I got my NSW SS 190 grant today which I applied for on 23/09/2014. I was not very active on this forum but it helped me heaps in the entire process. Thanks everyone and good luck to all. It's only a matter of time


Congratulations buddy, now while partying steer clear from any flame or smoke, 

Wish you a great life ahead,

Ciao,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

delvy said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT!!
> 
> 
> after waiting for soooooo long... today is the celebration day for me!!
> 
> The JORDAN Embassy made our life a mess, however... finally we got it!! what a great relief!!
> 
> Yesterday I called the DIBP to explain about the request for Jordan PCC, and the CO asked for form 80. Yesterday whole day - 24hrs I was filling out the form 80 for me and my partner! But what a surprise!! today morning.... the great grant letter on my email!!
> 
> 
> lane::cheer2::cheer2:eace:eace:


Congratulations Delvy, now :roll: :music:


----------



## Ritzagni

shhibhi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Below is the email I have received after calling DIBP.
> Dear Mrs Patel
> *
> Following our phone conversation today I have reviewed your application.
> *
> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation.
> 
> This often includes employment checks that are undertaken by our officers overseas and this can take some time. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances.
> *
> Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> Can any one help me with this..does this mean that they are doing employment check or it is just an automated reply..
> 
> The guy on the other hand told me that he will review the application today and drop and email ..and I have received this email.
> 
> Any one experienced the same ? Please experts share if you have similar experience.
> 
> THANKS,


Shibhi, This is a standard reply, we have seen many like these earlier, no worries, just a matter of time, any time now would be your time mate.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

subhasamaran said:


> hey guys how many of you in this thread have applied for Visa on your own
> without using a MARA Agent....
> 
> please help me i am planning to do it myself once i get the invite is it feasbile thing to do or should we need help of agent for sure
> 
> 
> please reply frds
> 
> Subha


Yes of course you can, I did everything on my own, while you may definitely post your queries here, however I would suggest to browse at Expat forum for your query using small strings prior to posting a new query. your question might in all probability would have been asked by some previous OZ hopeful.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## shhibhi

Ritzagni said:


> Shibhi, This is a standard reply, we have seen many like these earlier, no worries, just a matter of time, any time now would be your time mate.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Thanks Ritz. .I m just hoping for the reply soon..


----------



## delvy

Ritzagni said:


> Hi Delvy,
> 
> When did you get your grant, it says 10th Oct on your timeline
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


oh no. it is today 09/10/2014. 9th october 2014


----------



## Visa190

Ritzagni said:


> Yes of course you can, I did everything on my own, while you may definitely post your queries here, however I would suggest to browse at Expat forum for your query using small strings prior to posting a new query. your question might in all probability would have been asked by some previous OZ hopeful.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Doing things on your own gives you full control and you exactly which stage you have reached. and it isnt a difficult process... all the best


----------



## Visa190

delvy said:


> oh no. it is today 09/10/2014. 9th october 2014


Delvy Congrats for your Visa


----------



## preeti0408

shhibhi said:


> Thank u Avni. .so if I don't receive any response when should I call them now ..its almost 4 months ..


I applied in April mid waiti g for of when u apply...


----------



## swatsandy

Hi,
I got following message on my immi account display.
Can i assume that my health reports are positive on behalf of below description?

Meeting the health requirement
Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


----------



## _Eugene_

Ritzagni said:


> Hopefully your meds are cleared else the CO would have notified you (although its not mandatory for them if no further tests are required). standard TAT is 3 months from lodgement date, but it may take lesser or more depending on case to case. You may check for trend at https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29
> 
> Be very careful not to do anything with the sheet except entering own details.
> 
> Ciao,
> Ritz


Many thanks Ritz, hopefully I can get it soon


----------



## _Eugene_

swatsandy said:


> Hi,
> I got following message on my immi account display.
> Can i assume that my health reports are positive on behalf of below description?
> 
> Meeting the health requirement
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


I think your medical has been cleared. Good luck!


----------



## padmakarrao

swatsandy said:


> Hi, I got following message on my immi account display. Can i assume that my health reports are positive on behalf of below description? Meeting the health requirement Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


Ideally the message means dibp has received your medicals, in most cases it also means medicals are clear. In any case the medicals just test for HIV, TB thats it, the rest depends on what you have declared in your health form and in front of doctor. So ideally you already know if medicals are clear or not.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## shhibhi

preeti0408 said:


> I applied in April mid waiti g for of when u apply...


Hi preeti! I have applied in June. . And most of the applicants from June has got the visa ..so just worried.. 

I know your concern too that some of the May and April applicants are still waiting ..hopefully we should receive it soon.. what is your occupation? Can you please update your signature?


----------



## Kaliuka

Hi folks,

today I recieved an email from a case officer! It's Adelaide Team 6. They request only health evidence for my partner. 
On 26.09. we recieved a letter from MOC requesting additional tests due to Hep B issue 15 years ago. The gastroenterologist of the panel clinic was in vacation, so the tests and examination were finilized yesterday. Thanks to God, everything is fine with my partners health but the clinic will need several days to translate the diagnosis and upload it to the e-medical system. 

Do you think that I should explain that to the CO? And may be send them a copy of the diagnosis?


----------



## avni

Kaliuka said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> today I recieved an email from a case officer! It's Adelaide Team 6. They request only health evidence for my partner.
> On 26.09. we recieved a letter from MOC requesting additional tests due to Hep B issue 15 years ago. The gastroenterologist of the panel clinic was in vacation, so the tests and examination were finilized yesterday. Thanks to God, everything is fine with my partners health but the clinic will need several days to translate the diagnosis and upload it to the e-medical system.
> 
> Do you think that I should explain that to the CO? And may be send them a copy of the diagnosis?


Hi,

We went thru the same scene. What we did was after the clinic uploaded the reports, we emailed CO and also called 2 days later to check if they have received the same. This was just to make sure it was all fine. We uploaded on 25th Sept. They said it will take a few days for the MOC to get back and that our application is in progress.

Avni


----------



## avni

Kaliuka said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> today I recieved an email from a case officer! It's Adelaide Team 6. They request only health evidence for my partner.
> On 26.09. we recieved a letter from MOC requesting additional tests due to Hep B issue 15 years ago. The gastroenterologist of the panel clinic was in vacation, so the tests and examination were finilized yesterday. Thanks to God, everything is fine with my partners health but the clinic will need several days to translate the diagnosis and upload it to the e-medical system.
> 
> Do you think that I should explain that to the CO? And may be send them a copy of the diagnosis?


Just to add to my previous point, our reports were uploaded in 3 days time by the clinic.


----------



## Nadi_

So no grants for today?


----------



## BossLadyMo

I've just been allocated a CO, Adelaide T7. She requested for Meds and PCC. 

Means they are well into handling August applicants.


----------



## SUMU

Nadi_ said:


> So no grants for today?


Strange , no grants for today?


----------



## Blue Bird

SUMU said:


> Strange , no grants for today?


Hi SUMU,
Candidates might have received grants today who are not the member of this forum.


----------



## ausplanery

I have a question about PCC.:fingerscrossed:

How could I know they are well-received my PCC? since certificate of PCC will only be sent by police authority directly in accordance with my country's rules and regulations.


----------



## Blue Bird

ausplanery said:


> I have a question about PCC.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> How could I know they are well-received my PCC? since certificate of PCC will only be sent by police authority directly in accordance with my country's rules and regulations.


If they have not received they will demand you when CO assigned. If CO assigned the definitely he/she will ask you again.

Don't Worry


----------



## kuat50

kuat50 said:


> Hi all,
> Finally after 2 months (190SA 2-Jul-14 App.submitted, fees paid, medical passed, pcc done) on 5-Sep-14 I got mail from CO (first communication after submittion of app.), requesting additional documents. Next day all requested docs were attached to online app. And one document I sent via email. The point is that all this documents still under "required" progress on immiaccount, and more than 1 months any movement. I sent email to CO asking if everything is ok with my app. last week, and still nothing.
> Could you suggest something.


Ladies and Gentlemen,
Please respond!

As you see:
More than 3 months ago everything done (application, medical, pcc etc).
More than 1 months ago CO communication with additional request.
The point is that last documents still under REQUIRED progress, still not RECEIVED. More than 1 months they seems like REQUIRED. Is tjat OK?
10 days ago I emailed them asking if everything is OK.
Completely nothing. Any news.
What can I do???
PLEASE advice!


----------



## Blue Bird

kuat50 said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> Please respond!
> 
> As you see:
> More than 3 months ago everything done (application, medical, pcc etc).
> More than 1 months ago CO communication with additional request.
> The point is that last documents still under REQUIRED progress, still not RECEIVED. More than 1 months they seems like REQUIRED. Is tjat OK?
> 10 days ago I emailed them asking if everything is OK.
> Completely nothing. Any news.
> What can I do???
> PLEASE advice!


Call them on Monday sharp morning.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ritzagni

kuat50 said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> Please respond!
> 
> As you see:
> More than 3 months ago everything done (application, medical, pcc etc).
> More than 1 months ago CO communication with additional request.
> The point is that last documents still under REQUIRED progress, still not RECEIVED. More than 1 months they seems like REQUIRED. Is tjat OK?
> 10 days ago I emailed them asking if everything is OK.
> Completely nothing. Any news.
> What can I do???
> PLEASE advice!


Hi Kuat,

It is perfectly normal to have a document still appearing as required. One of my documents was appearing as 'required' till the day i received my grant. Relax.

Call at the following number and politely inquire if they have received the last document you've sent or you need to email it also.
Number: +61731367000.

We have observed ripe cases like yours getting grant mailers within hours of the call to DIBP. 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## kuat50

Thanks a lot!
I will try to call them on monday!
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## swatsandy

Hi,
I have submitted Form80 of mine and Form80 & Form 1221 of my spouse for DIBP application.
Is any other additional docs requirements which DIBP might ask? 
Please share your experiences.


----------



## swatsandy

Its 5th week started but i am yet hear anything from my CO?
any idea how soon i might be contacted?


----------



## amitc21

Have patience buddy, lets wait atleast for 5 more weeks(usual timeline is 10 -12 weeks).

Moreover April,May,June,July,August applicants are still in waiting list.
Just relax, Grant is on the way.




swatsandy said:


> Its 5th week started but i am yet hear anything from my CO?
> any idea how soon i might be contacted?


----------



## Ritzagni

swatsandy said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted Form80 of mine and Form80 & Form 1221 of my spouse for DIBP application.
> Is any other additional docs requirements which DIBP might ask?
> Please share your experiences.


Apart from the general edu. exp. passport, birth certificate etc, form 80 & 1221 is enough. Its highly probable that the CO won't contact you at all, and you'll get a direct grant. 

Ciao,
Ritz


----------



## amitc21

All the best to all, who are waiting for the grant !


----------



## jhp

*CO Allocation*

Hi fellas,

I got email from CO asking for medical examination, does this mean that all the docs has been checked by CO ? I front loaded everything except medicals. I am surprised by the CO allocation, as it just took 10 days to get such email from CO after submitting application.

Thanks.


----------



## Blue Bird

jhp said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> I got email from CO asking for medical examination, does this mean that all the docs has been checked by CO ? I front loaded everything except medicals. I am surprised by the CO allocation, as it just took 10 days to get such email from CO after submitting application.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,
This is the first step to ask for medical. When you submit medicals then CO may ask anything otherwise you have uploaded everything and may get direct grant.:juggle:


----------



## Blue Bird

Any grant today?:juggle:


----------



## amitc21

Congrats buddy, Pack your bags





jhp said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> I got email from CO asking for medical examination, does this mean that all the docs has been checked by CO ? I front loaded everything except medicals. I am surprised by the CO allocation, as it just took 10 days to get such email from CO after submitting application.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## jhp

Blue Bird said:


> Hi,
> This is the first step to ask for medical. When you submit medicals then CO may ask anything otherwise you have uploaded everything and may get direct grant.:juggle:


Thanks Blue Bird!


----------



## jhp

amitc21 said:


> Congrats buddy, Pack your bags


Thanks mate,

I still believe these are early days, lets see, what comes up next.


----------



## Powergirl

Guys - I haev the Brisbane number....does anyone haev the Adelaide number?


----------



## humtum

Powergirl said:


> Guys - I haev the Brisbane number....does anyone haev the Adelaide number?


HI Powergirl

What is the status of your application? Any contact from DIBP side so far?


----------



## jhp

*Brisbane Team 33*

BTW,

I have been assigned CO from Brisbane Team 33, does anybody has experience of this team ?


----------



## ausplanery

jhp said:


> BTW,
> 
> I have been assigned CO from Brisbane Team 33, does anybody has experience of this team ?


From my observation, it is one of the efficient teams to process and finalise VISA applications... You are lucky mate!


----------



## jhp

ausplanery said:


> From my observation, it is one of the efficient teams to process and finalise VISA applications... You are lucky mate!


Thanks ausplanery, much appreciated!


----------



## elamaran

Does the Visa Grant letter contains photograph of the applicant?


----------



## Powergirl

humtum said:


> HI Powergirl
> 
> What is the status of your application? Any contact from DIBP side so far?


Nothing - you?


----------



## Powergirl

elamaran said:


> Does the Visa Grant letter contains photograph of the applicant?


No it doesn't.


----------



## humtum

Powergirl said:


> Nothing - you?


nothing as of now. waiting is killing


----------



## noobrex

i filed my visa though my agent on 25th Sep, and front loaded all the documents. How much time is it going to take from here on ?


----------



## padmakarrao

noobrex said:


> i filed my visa though my agent on 25th Sep, and front loaded all the documents. How much time is it going to take from here on ?


3 Months is the usual TAT, some lucky souls do get in 45- 60 days too.


----------



## Future_ozzy

elamaran said:


> Does the Visa Grant letter contains photograph of the applicant?


No it doesn't.

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sathesh

*Hello*



jhp said:


> BTW,
> 
> I have been assigned CO from Brisbane Team 33, does anybody has experience of this team ?


hey guys, even I have been allocated with Brisbane team 33 on Last Saturday,they have asked me to submit my medical confirmation and pcc from US, I'm waiting since August 2nd, God luck for everyone.

Which state have u applied?


----------



## Sathesh

Hopefully everyone gets good news


----------



## Etch123

The CO had contacted my agent and wanted color scanned copies of our passports, which was emailed promptly... any idea what this means?


----------



## SUMU

Dear all I was grated VISA today, just within 12 weeks of lodging the application.


----------



## Sam16

SUMU said:


> Dear all I was grated VISA today, just within 12 weeks of lodging the application.


Congrats Sumu,
Could you share your timeline?


----------



## SUMU

Visa lodged: 23/07/2014
CO reqDOcs:11/09/2014
CO reqmoreDocs:26/09/2014
Grant: 13/10/2014


----------



## Blue Bird

SUMU said:


> Dear all I was grated VISA today, just within 12 weeks of lodging the application.


Congrats


----------



## shhibhi

Powergirl said:


> Guys - I haev the Brisbane number....does anyone haev the Adelaide number?


Hey..I also require number for Adelaide. .I called DIBP brisbane last week and they sent me and email confirming that my file is still in process. The email actually came from Adelaide. .

I was wondering if I can get number for Adelaide then I can call them by end of this month to ask about my file progress.

Any one got number for Adelaide?


----------



## Blue Bird

Etch123 said:


> The CO had contacted my agent and wanted color scanned copies of our passports, which was emailed promptly... any idea what this means?


Hi,
Basic requirement is colour scan copy of your passport I am sure which you your agent sent earlier. If they asked again then this is routine activity. 
As per your time lines I guess you are near your grant now.:juggle:


----------



## Etch123

Blue Bird said:


> Hi,
> Basic requirement is colour scan copy of your passport I am sure which you your agent sent earlier. If they asked again then this is routine activity.
> As per your time lines I guess you are near your grant now.:juggle:


Thanks, Hoping and Praying!


----------



## Future_ozzy

Etch123 said:


> Thanks, Hoping and Praying!


You will get your grant soon.

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## padmakarrao

SUMU said:


> Dear all I was grated VISA today, just within 12 weeks of lodging the application.


Congrats SUMU, it seems only you have got the grant today, noone else has updated till now. 

Have a bright future in Oz.


----------



## jhp

Sathesh said:


> hey guys, even I have been allocated with Brisbane team 33 on Last Saturday,they have asked me to submit my medical confirmation and pcc from US, I'm waiting since August 2nd, God luck for everyone.
> 
> Which state have u applied?


Hi Sathesh,

Mine is NSW, what is yours ?


----------



## anishkumar03

SUMU said:


> Visa lodged: 23/07/2014
> CO reqDOcs:11/09/2014
> CO reqmoreDocs:26/09/2014
> Grant: 13/10/2014


Hi SUMU,

Could u pls tell wat all more docs CO asked later...

Thanks


----------



## swatsandy

jhp said:


> Hi Sathesh,
> 
> Mine is NSW, what is yours ?


what docs requested by CO ?


----------



## jhp

swatsandy said:


> what docs requested by CO ?


Medical checkups. I front loaded everything except undergoing medicals examination.


----------



## Sathesh

jhp said:


> Hi Sathesh,
> 
> Mine is NSW, what is yours ?



i got SS from SA, so whats ur profession???


----------



## jhp

sathesh said:


> i got ss from sa, so whats ur profession???


261313


----------



## humtum

visa lodged on 20 AUG
CO appointed 13 OCT
ASKED FOR DOCS.


----------



## Powergirl

humtum said:


> visa lodged on 20 AUG
> CO appointed 13 OCT
> ASKED FOR DOCS.



Oh wow!!! Congrats! What docs humtum? If you don't me asking


----------



## humtum

powergirl said:


> oh wow!!! Congrats! What docs humtum? If you don't me asking


all. Infact my agent had not uploaded anything.


----------



## Powergirl

humtum said:


> all. Infact my agent had not uploaded anything.


Oh god! Anyway all the best...keep us posted


----------



## swatsandy

humtum said:


> visa lodged on 20 AUG
> CO appointed 13 OCT
> ASKED FOR DOCS.


Oh Great.
What docs are pending by the way?


----------



## humtum

swatsandy said:


> oh great.
> What docs are pending by the way?


all


----------



## Blue Bird

No grant today from the forum.:juggle:


----------



## Ritzagni

humtum said:


> all


This agent is true to his salt. Hail the agent community


----------



## gkvithia

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Vasu
> Yes I did. I was asked to wait and be patient as they are loaded with a lot of applications.
> Appreciate your concern.


Hi , i hope you have received your GRANT ? Please update


----------



## 189

Ritzagni said:


> This agent is true to his salt. Hail the agent community


Mate

you made me laugh out loud during office hours


----------



## Powergirl

GUYS!!! I just got my grant! Direct grant - Adelaide Team 2 )


----------



## elamaran

Powergirl said:


> GUYS!!! I just got my grant! Direct grant - Adelaide Team 2 )


Congrats


----------



## 189

Powergirl said:


> GUYS!!! I just got my grant! Direct grant - Adelaide Team 2 )


Heartiest congratulations Powergirl


----------



## Ritzagni

*Amazing*



Powergirl said:


> GUYS!!! I just got my grant! Direct grant - Adelaide Team 2 )


Wow wow, thats awesome mam, enjoy, party hard and................ send me sweets 

:cheer2::cheer2:izza:izza::music::music::drum::drum:ound:


----------



## Powergirl

Ritzagni said:


> Wow wow, thats awesome mam, enjoy, party hard and................ send me sweets
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2:izza:izza::music::music::drum::drum:ound:


Thanks our in house expert! Cudn't have gone thru the stress without support from EF


----------



## kevin538

Powergirl said:


> GUYS!!! I just got my grant! Direct grant - Adelaide Team 2 )


Dude it's gr8 news, I am happy for you and wish you all the best for your future Ozzzz life. May god bless you.


----------



## Powergirl

kevin538 said:


> Dude it's gr8 news, I am happy for you and wish you all the best for your future Ozzzz life. May god bless you.


Kevin - Thx...ur next buddy


----------



## kevin538

Powergirl said:


> Kevin - Thx...ur next buddy


Thanks, am awaiting for the CO allocation :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ausplanery

Congratulations~ Powergirl  your timeline is less than 2 months since the lodgement! :eyebrows:



Powergirl said:


> GUYS!!! I just got my grant! Direct grant - Adelaide Team 2 )


----------



## Blue Bird

Powergirl said:


> GUYS!!! I just got my grant! Direct grant - Adelaide Team 2 )


Congrats


----------



## humtum

Powergirl said:


> GUYS!!! I just got my grant! Direct grant - Adelaide Team 2 )


Powergirl

congrats.....its party time


----------



## Powergirl

humtum said:


> Powergirl
> 
> congrats.....its party time


Thanks humtum! Urs is around the corner too!


----------



## Etch123

Has anyone here had there application rejected?


----------



## Luby3

By the grace of God.. And blessing and prays from u all ... After long wait ..We have received our GOlden Mail... :cheer2: :llama: :rockon: :rockon::fingerscrossed:

10:00 IST


----------



## Powergirl

Luby3 said:


> By the grace of God.. And blessing and prays from u all ... We have received our GOlden Mail... :cheer2: :llama: :rockon: :rockon::fingerscrossed:
> 
> 10:00 IST


God is great! Congrats!


----------



## Etch123

Luby3 said:


> By the grace of God.. And blessing and prays from u all ... After long wait ..We have received our GOlden Mail... :cheer2: :llama: :rockon: :rockon::fingerscrossed: 10:00 IST


Praise God!


----------



## padmakarrao

Luby3 said:


> By the grace of God.. And blessing and prays from u all ... After long wait ..We have received our GOlden Mail... :cheer2: :llama: :rockon: :rockon::fingerscrossed:
> 
> 10:00 IST


Congrats, have a bright future in Oz.


----------



## Ritzagni

Luby3 said:


> By the grace of God.. And blessing and prays from u all ... After long wait ..We have received our GOlden Mail... :cheer2: :llama: :rockon: :rockon::fingerscrossed:
> 
> 10:00 IST


Congratulations Luby lane:lane:


----------



## Blue Bird

Luby3 said:


> By the grace of God.. And blessing and prays from u all ... After long wait ..We have received our GOlden Mail... :cheer2: :llama: :rockon: :rockon::fingerscrossed:
> 
> 10:00 IST


Congrats Luby3

Two candidates got grants today.:juggle:


----------



## Blue Bird

Etch123 said:


> Has anyone here had there application rejected?


I had seen one guy here who was rejected due to points shortage.:juggle:


----------



## Etch123

Powergirl said:


> GUYS!!! I just got my grant! Direct grant - Adelaide Team 2 )


Congratulations!


----------



## Etch123

Blue Bird said:


> I had seen one guy here who was rejected due to points shortage.:juggle:


I see, thanks


----------



## Yenigalla

Luby3 said:


> By the grace of God.. And blessing and prays from u all ... After long wait ..We have received our GOlden Mail... :cheer2: :llama: :rockon: :rockon::fingerscrossed:
> 
> 10:00 IST


Hi Luby,

Congrats!!! When are you planning to move?

lane:lane:lane:


----------



## enzee

Luby3 said:


> By the grace of God.. And blessing and prays from u all ... After long wait ..We have received our GOlden Mail... :cheer2: :llama: :rockon: :rockon::fingerscrossed:
> 
> 10:00 IST


Good luck for your future mate


----------



## Badeloreto

Congratulations to you guys that have been granted today, wish you all best!

I have a question, does anyone knows if timing for grant is different depending on which state you have been sponsored?
My application is qld and as I see it has been a while since someone got a grant for this state. Am I overanalysing?


----------



## Yenigalla

gkvithia said:


> Hi , i hope you have received your GRANT ? Please update


Hi @gkvithia no news as yet. Was asked to wait. Am waiting....

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## rajk1983

Hi All

I have a small question .I applied for 190 nsw on 18th Aug and got CO on 2nd Oct .He asked me medicals only.I had done medicals on 13th oct , in chext x ray and medical examination it says complete and in blood test it says refereed .How long does it takes to finalize blood test .


----------



## gkvithia

Yenigalla said:


> Hi @gkvithia no news as yet. Was asked to wait. Am waiting....
> 
> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


I will stop checking this thread once i know you received the grant, your the last of us from the 1st half of the year, praying your grant comes in soon. Goodluck


----------



## Yenigalla

gkvithia said:


> I will stop checking this thread once i know you received the grant, your the last of us from the 1st half of the year, praying your grant comes in soon. Goodluck


Thanks a ton. This means a lot...
There are quite a few still waiting. Pray to god all get speedy grants...


----------



## Paddy_cool

*Grant*

D/a

With the grace of god I received my direct grant today......I called up DIBP yesterday and here I received my today.....

Thanks Jenny for controlling my nerves yesterday...

Wish you all a speedy grant....


----------



## jhp

Paddy_cool said:


> D/a
> 
> With the grace of god I received my direct grant today......I called up DIBP yesterday and here I received my today.....
> 
> Thanks Jenny for controlling my nerves yesterday...
> 
> Wish you all a speedy grant....


Congratulations mate!


----------



## Blue Bird

Paddy_cool said:


> D/a
> 
> With the grace of god I received my direct grant today......I called up DIBP yesterday and here I received my today.....
> 
> Thanks Jenny for controlling my nerves yesterday...
> 
> Wish you all a speedy grant....


Congrats Paddy


----------



## Ritzagni

Paddy_cool said:


> D/a
> 
> With the grace of god I received my direct grant today......I called up DIBP yesterday and here I received my today.....
> 
> Thanks Jenny for controlling my nerves yesterday...
> 
> Wish you all a speedy grant....


Congratulations Paddy


----------



## swatsandy

Paddy_cool said:


> D/a
> 
> With the grace of god I received my direct grant today......I called up DIBP yesterday and here I received my today.....
> 
> Thanks Jenny for controlling my nerves yesterday...
> 
> Wish you all a speedy grant....


Congratus buddy...........


----------



## Future_ozzy

Congratulations everyone who got their grants..

August applicants good luck.

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Shreyas

Luby3 said:


> By the grace of God.. And blessing and prays from u all ... After long wait ..We have received our GOlden Mail... :cheer2: :llama: :rockon: :rockon::fingerscrossed: 10:00 IST


Congratulations. I hope you have smooth transition to Aus.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Shreyas

Paddy_cool said:


> D/a With the grace of god I received my direct grant today......I called up DIBP yesterday and here I received my today..... Thanks Jenny for controlling my nerves yesterday... Wish you all a speedy grant....


Congrats Paddy. Best wishes.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## RNAussie

*Single applicant*

Guys, does DIBP prioritise visa applications with single applicant? Or do they prioritise visa applications with more than 2 applicants?


----------



## Future_ozzy

RNAussie said:


> Guys, does DIBP prioritise visa applications with single applicant? Or do they prioritise visa applications with more than 2 applicants?


IMO applications are not prioritize based on number of applicants.

All applications are processed in the order they are received ..this is what they say

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Badeloreto

Guys, do they prioratise some states?


----------



## swatsandy

Badeloreto said:


> Guys, do they prioratise some states?


I guess every state's applicants are getting grant on daily basis, So that's not the case.
Why are you asking this?


----------



## Future_ozzy

Badeloreto said:


> Guys, do they prioratise some states?


All you would get to know on this forum for these kind of questions are wild guesses..

Only DIBP can answer these questions accurately.

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ritzagni

RNAussie said:


> Guys, does DIBP prioritise visa applications with single applicant? Or do they prioritise visa applications with more than 2 applicants?


RNA, It is for sure that applications with more than one applicant are priortised, 

Adil yes it is a fact, i have read from somewhere credible. 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

Badeloreto said:


> Guys, do they prioratise some states?


Hi Badeloreto, 

States are not but some occupations definitely are priortised over the others, but these occupations list is dynamic and keeps changing as per the need from the participating states in the immigration process. 

I know this as I was told about this by my sweet case officer when i called her a day before my grant.

Ciao,
Ritz


----------



## Badeloreto

Ritzagni said:


> Badeloreto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, do they prioratise some states?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Badeloreto,
> 
> States are not but some occupations definitely are priortised over the others, but these occupations list is dynamic and keeps changing as per the need from the participating states in the immigration process.
> 
> I know this as I was told about this by my sweet case officer when i called her a day before my grant.
> 
> Ciao,
> Ritz
Click to expand...

Thanks Ritz that was very nice from you to share this info. I was asking this becaus it has been a couple of days that I don't see grants for QLD which is the state I am applying for.
It was not my intention to stimulate wild guesses, I was trying to check if anyone knew something about this issue.

All best


----------



## bhagyesh

Grant. 
Thank you GOD.
Thanks to everyone here. And good luck to you all. You guys helped me lot.


----------



## Blue Bird

Congrats bhagyesh


----------



## Etch123

bhagyesh said:


> Grant.
> Thank you GOD.
> Thanks to everyone here. And good luck to you all. You guys helped me lot.


Congrats! Thanks to God indeed!


----------



## jhp

bhagyesh said:


> Grant.
> Thank you GOD.
> Thanks to everyone here. And good luck to you all. You guys helped me lot.


Congratulations mate!


----------



## tarunar1

bhagyesh said:


> Grant.
> Thank you GOD.
> Thanks to everyone here. And good luck to you all. You guys helped me lot.


Congrats buddy....

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## humtum

bhagyesh said:


> Grant.
> Thank you GOD.
> Thanks to everyone here. And good luck to you all. You guys helped me lot.


Thats really great. Congratulations...........dear. where is the party?


----------



## ausplanery

Hi all buddies,

What is the latest lodgement allocation date right away for 190? I know that the official lodgement allocation date is 1 July 2014. Anyone can share that who has been allocated with lodgement in Sept ?


----------



## ausplanery

bhagyesh said:


> Grant.
> Thank you GOD.
> Thanks to everyone here. And good luck to you all. You guys helped me lot.


Congratulations~ Bhagyesh! You waited for long~ finally you got it! lane:


----------



## Sam16

bhagyesh said:


> Grant.
> Thank you GOD.
> Thanks to everyone here. And good luck to you all. You guys helped me lot.


Congrats Bhagyesh


----------



## khalid zami

Hi ppl,

Do you know when ICE Business Development occupation will re-open in South Australia in 2014 since i missed in July 1 opening. My assessment has done from Vetassess in Nov 2013.


----------



## swatsandy

bhagyesh said:


> Grant.
> Thank you GOD.
> Thanks to everyone here. And good luck to you all. You guys helped me lot.


Congratus Bhagyesh...
Now Party HARD................


----------



## swatsandy

bhagyesh said:


> Grant.
> Thank you GOD.
> Thanks to everyone here. And good luck to you all. You guys helped me lot.


Hi Bhagesh
Have you received email from DIBP or status changed on DIBP site directly??


----------



## bhagyesh

swatsandy said:


> Hi Bhagesh
> Have you received email from DIBP or status changed on DIBP site directly??


Email.


----------



## tone_n_tune

Hi all,

Just got our grant.

Occupation: Uni Lecturer, Onshore applicant
PCC: 30.04
EOI: 14.07
NSW SS lodged: 14.07
NSW SS nomination: 26.08
Visa lodged: 26.08
Meds: 17.09
Direct Grant: 16.10

Now I have to get Australian driving license within 2 months (December-January will be vacation here).

Thanks for all your help guys.


----------



## Blue Bird

tone_n_tune said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got our grant.
> 
> Occupation: Uni Lecturer, Onshore applicant
> PCC: 30.04
> EOI: 14.07
> NSW SS lodged: 14.07
> NSW SS nomination: 26.08
> Visa lodged: 26.08
> Meds: 17.09
> Direct Grant: 16.10
> 
> Now I have to get Australian driving license within 2 months (December-January will be vacation here).
> 
> Thanks for all your help guys.


Congrats


----------



## Sam16

tone_n_tune said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got our grant.
> 
> Occupation: Uni Lecturer, Onshore applicant
> PCC: 30.04
> EOI: 14.07
> NSW SS lodged: 14.07
> NSW SS nomination: 26.08
> Visa lodged: 26.08
> Meds: 17.09
> Direct Grant: 16.10
> 
> Now I have to get Australian driving license within 2 months (December-January will be vacation here).
> 
> Thanks for all your help guys.


Congrats


----------



## elamaran

bhagyesh said:


> Grant.
> Thank you GOD.
> Thanks to everyone here. And good luck to you all. You guys helped me lot.


Congrats Bhagyesh


----------



## RNAussie

tone_n_tune said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got our grant.
> 
> Occupation: Uni Lecturer, Onshore applicant
> PCC: 30.04
> EOI: 14.07
> NSW SS lodged: 14.07
> NSW SS nomination: 26.08
> Visa lodged: 26.08
> Meds: 17.09
> Direct Grant: 16.10
> 
> Now I have to get Australian driving license within 2 months (December-January will be vacation here).
> 
> Thanks for all your help guys.


I have lodged my visa the same date with you. However, my case has not been yet allocated. I rang them, they said: it has not been allocated yet.

I got NSW nomination approval on 26/08, and I have lodged my visa 190 application on the same day 26/08 as an onshore applicant.

I am worried and anxious.


----------



## RNAussie

bhagyesh said:


> Email.


Did you receive skillslect message with your grant notification letter via email? 

Then, what does the status appear on your immiaccount? (Finalised? or granted?)


----------



## tone_n_tune

RNAussie said:


> I have lodged my visa the same date with you. However, my case has not been yet allocated. I rang them, they said: it has not been allocated yet.
> 
> I got NSW nomination approval on 26/08, and I have lodged my visa 190 application on the same day 26/08 as an onshore applicant.
> 
> I am worried and anxious.



I claimed partner point, and not many people apply as uni lecturer.


----------



## bhagyesh

RNAussie said:


> Did you receive skillslect message with your grant notification letter via email?
> 
> Then, what does the status appear on your immiaccount? (Finalised? or granted?)


2 emails

1) from [email protected] with grant pdf and all info.
2) skillselect saying Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed

Status on immi account says finallised


----------



## Sam16

RNAussie said:


> Did you receive skillslect message with your grant notification letter via email?
> 
> Then, what does the status appear on your immiaccount? (Finalised? or granted?)


Last time, didn't you say that your case office is not officer is not allocated yet but your Health is finalized as you got mail from [email protected]. So I am assuming that you should already have CO right now and he is in the process. 
You can probably expect a grant in a week or so.
Thanks


----------



## Etch123

tone_n_tune said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got our grant.
> 
> Occupation: Uni Lecturer, Onshore applicant
> PCC: 30.04
> EOI: 14.07
> NSW SS lodged: 14.07
> NSW SS nomination: 26.08
> Visa lodged: 26.08
> Meds: 17.09
> Direct Grant: 16.10
> 
> Now I have to get Australian driving license within 2 months (December-January will be vacation here).
> 
> Thanks for all your help guys.


Congrats!


----------



## Prisbarboza

bhagyesh said:


> Grant.
> Thank you GOD.
> Thanks to everyone here. And good luck to you all. You guys helped me lot.


Congratulations !!!


----------



## RNAussie

Sam16 said:


> Last time, didn't you say that your case office is not officer is not allocated yet but your Health is finalized as you got mail from [email protected]. So I am assuming that you should already have CO right now and he is in the process.
> You can probably expect a grant in a week or so.
> Thanks


Please see the attached

I have contacted [email protected], they said: my CO has reused my previous medical clearance.

I rang immi, they said it has not been allocated yet. I beleive they have processed all applications, but somehow they dont disclose it to applicants.


----------



## Etch123

Another day goes by.... no grant! :-(


----------



## Sam16

RNAussie said:


> Please see the attached
> 
> I have contacted [email protected], they said: my CO has reused my previous medical clearance.
> 
> I rang immi, they said it has not been allocated yet. I beleive they have processed all applications, but somehow they dont disclose it to applicants.


Hi,
If I am reading correctly, in the attachment it clearly mentions that co has already use your medicals which means you already have co.
Its probably you frontloaded everything so co is not contacting you and you will probably get direct grant.
one more thing, when you call to gsm help desk, they probably don't know the whole process.The reason why I am saying this because i have ask same question to 3 different representative and I got 3 different answers. So if health department saying that you have the co then that should be true.
Hope it make sense.


----------



## RNAussie

Sam16 said:


> Hi,
> If I am reading correctly, in the attachment it clearly mentions that co has already use your medicals which means you already have co.
> Its probably you frontloaded everything so co is not contacting you and you will probably get direct grant.
> one more thing, when you call to gsm help desk, they probably don't know the whole process.The reason why I am saying this because i have ask same question to 3 different representative and I got 3 different answers. So if health department saying that you have the co then that should be true.
> Hope it make sense.


[email protected] informed me that my CO has re-used my previous medical clearance. I rang immi another day, the lady said it is cleared.

Currently they said it has not been allocated a CO for my application yet. I agree with you about wishing a direct grant.


----------



## HWarraich

tone_n_tune said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got our grant.
> 
> Occupation: Uni Lecturer, Onshore applicant
> PCC: 30.04
> EOI: 14.07
> NSW SS lodged: 14.07
> NSW SS nomination: 26.08
> Visa lodged: 26.08
> Meds: 17.09
> Direct Grant: 16.10
> 
> Now I have to get Australian driving license within 2 months (December-January will be vacation here).
> 
> Thanks for all your help guys.


Congrats. ...


----------



## babajani

Hi All

Congrats to all who have received there grants !!!

CO allocated today and asked for Medicals, PCC and Form 80.


----------



## mealbox

Congratulations.




bhagyesh said:


> Grant.
> Thank you GOD.
> Thanks to everyone here. And good luck to you all. You guys helped me lot.


----------



## mealbox

From skillselect, did you receive an correspondence saying that your EOI has been suspended after you lodged your 190 visa. It is different from your email of "EOI removed", right?



bhagyesh said:


> 2 emails
> 
> 1) from [email protected] with grant pdf and all info.
> 2) skillselect saying Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed
> 
> Status on immi account says finallised


----------



## bhagyesh

mealbox said:


> From skillselect, did you receive an correspondence saying that your EOI has been suspended after you lodged your 190 visa. It is different from your email of "EOI removed", right?


Yup that one was different.


----------



## Blue Bird

babajani said:


> Hi All
> 
> Congrats to all who have received there grants !!!
> 
> CO allocated today and asked for Medicals, PCC and Form 80.


Congrats for CO allocation.


----------



## DelhiBoy84

Hi Guys,

So the status for my attached documents under the heading "Type" in the eLodgement page was changed to "Received" OR "Not Required"(from recommended) on 14/10.
I think that means the CO has been assigned to my application?

How long does it takes (on an average) for the grant, after CO assignment (I have all the documents front loaded).

Thanks.


----------



## Sam16

DelhiBoy84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So the status for my attached documents under the heading "Type" in the eLodgement page was changed to "Received" OR "Not Required"(from recommended) on 14/10.
> I think that means the CO has been assigned to my application?
> 
> How long does it takes (on an average) for the grant, after CO assignment (I have all the documents front loaded).
> 
> Thanks.


It depends.If your co is from brisbane team 33, you can expect in next 2 weeks.Just saying based on excel sheet.


----------



## Etch123

What does under internal verification mean? Agent spoke to DIBP, they have said that it under internal verification, and that all documents are received and medicals are also ok etc.... What does that mean?


----------



## swatsandy

any grant today?


----------



## Blue Bird

Etch123 said:


> What does under internal verification mean? Agent spoke to DIBP, they have said that it under internal verification, and that all documents are received and medicals are also ok etc.... What does that mean?


Etch,
Your case is under process.


----------



## Ritzagni

Etch123 said:


> What does under internal verification mean? Agent spoke to DIBP, they have said that it under internal verification, and that all documents are received and medicals are also ok etc.... What does that mean?


Internal verification means your documents are being checked by the CO team at their location, it normally does not mean any checks at your residence country if it is that you are worrying about.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Blue Bird

swatsandy said:


> any grant today?


Silent Day.:juggle:


----------



## swatsandy

Blue Bird said:


> Silent Day.:juggle:


Finally some good news today - 2 NSW 190 Direct Grants

Venus	26-Aug-2014	261313	190	Direct Grant 20-Oct-2014	China	China	Adelaide Team 2	Offshore	NSW	

td	1-Sep-2014	233411	190	Direct Grant	Med uploaded 17th Oct.	20-Oct-2014	Chinese	China	Brisbane Team 33	Offshore	NSW


----------



## Future_ozzy

swatsandy said:


> Finally some good news today - 2 NSW 190 Direct Grants
> 
> Venus	26-Aug-2014	261313	190	Direct Grant 20-Oct-2014	China	China	Adelaide Team 2	Offshore	NSW
> 
> td	1-Sep-2014	233411	190	Direct Grant	Med uploaded 17th Oct.	20-Oct-2014	Chinese	China	Brisbane Team 33	Offshore	NSW


If this information is from visa tracker of this forum ..then don't rely on it 100% as they are many fake entries made now and then on the visa tracker ...

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## swatsandy

Future_ozzy said:


> If this information is from visa tracker of this forum ..then don't rely on it 100% as they are many fake entries made now and then on the visa tracker ...
> 
> Adil
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


is there any other accurate tracker you might know about for 190 Visa?
I am just following this since last few weeks.


----------



## Blue Bird

Today visa subclass 189 rocks:juggle:


----------



## RNAussie

*Granted*

Direct Grant is my birthday gift


----------



## crameshwari

Could you please anyone help me...

I have been diagnosed with TB when I went for medicals on July 11, And I am under medication now.

Today I received a mail from GSM stating below. Could you any please help what I can do in this regards.

Thank you for providing evidence you have applied to undergo medicals. Please note as of today, the Australian Immigration Department has not received your medical testing results. Please provide the department with a progress report regarding your medical testing requirement.

Thank You,
Rameshwari


----------



## swatsandy

Few grants today... but quite satisfactory for NSW applicants of July batch.


----------



## enc123

*can medicals done before co allocation*



Powergirl said:


> No it doesn't.


Hi powergirl,
I have a doubt about medicals ?? I have lodged 190 visa on 5th sep14 then i have uploaded pcc on 12th sep .i have a question for you can i go for medicals with out co allocation ..if yes what is the procedure ? please guide with your reply .Thank you in advance


----------



## swatsandy

enc123 said:


> Hi powergirl,
> I have a doubt about medicals ?? I have lodged 190 visa on 5th sep14 then i have uploaded pcc on 12th sep .i have a question for you can i go for medicals with out co allocation ..if yes what is the procedure ? please guide with your reply .Thank you in advance


There must be auto-medicare letter (content with HAP ID and TRN number) generated as soon as you lodge visa. Take an appointment with nearest hospital who has tie up with Australian Immi dept. Get the tests done for you and your family. Reports will be automatically sent to Immi department.


----------



## enc123

hi swatsandy ,
Thank you for your answer...


----------



## _Eugene_

RNAussie said:


> Direct Grant is my birthday gift


Congratulation and happy birthday RNAussie, I know you will get direct grant, just a matter of time. You can party hard now. Wish you luck


----------



## Sam16

RNAussie said:


> Direct Grant is my birthday gift


I told you that you already have a co and he is not contacting you because you may get direct grant.
I was correct.


----------



## louis ho

Eugene,

I see your signature indicating that you have CO allocation? Could you please share more information. thanks


----------



## _Eugene_

louis ho said:


> Eugene,
> 
> I see your signature indicating that you have CO allocation? Could you please share more information. thanks


Hi Louis, I got the CO contacted regarding my partner's functional English evidence 1 week after lodging the visa, after that no more updating about the process. I have been waiting every week to see the outcome :fingerscrossed:

If you have uploaded everything but still has no CO allocation, you may get a direct grant. Don't worry  

I would say the timeline now for 190 is almost 2 months based on the visa tracker spreadsheet. ray2:


----------



## Blue Bird

RNAussie said:


> Direct Grant is my birthday gift


Congrats


----------



## ausplanery

I guess that officers had a preliminary check to most of our cases on a continuous basis. They will see any of mandatory documents are needed in time consumption, they may notify those applicants (i.e. IELTS cert - by taking IELTS certificate, it takes around 3-4 weeks for whole process) :juggle:



_Eugene_ said:


> Hi Louis, I got the CO contacted regarding my partner's functional English evidence 1 week after lodging the visa, after that no more updating about the process. I have been waiting every week to see the outcome :fingerscrossed:
> 
> If you have uploaded everything but still has no CO allocation, you may get a direct grant. Don't worry
> 
> I would say the timeline now for 190 is almost 2 months based on the visa tracker spreadsheet. ray2:


----------



## Sheeb

Friends... Iam glad that many people in this forum is willing to help each other. Iam new to this forum and I plan to submit my application yo immigrate to Australia without an agent through subclass190.


----------



## padmakarrao

enc123 said:


> Hi powergirl,
> I have a doubt about medicals ?? I have lodged 190 visa on 5th sep14 then i have uploaded pcc on 12th sep .i have a question for you can i go for medicals with out co allocation ..if yes what is the procedure ? please guide with your reply .Thank you in advance


Hi,

Create your HAP ID using immi account. If you notice there is a link in your immi account saying "organise your medicals". Click on it and fill the necessary details. A letter will be generated which will have your HAP Id, do the same for any family member included in your application.

Depending on your city, find out the hospital which is authorised to do these tests by DIBP (the addresses are given on immi site, just do a small search).

Call up the hospital, take an appointment, check what documents you need to carry along with the hospital guys and get your medical done.

The hospital will upload your medicals on your account in 4-5 working days.

That's it, you're ready for a direct grant.


----------



## enc123

padmakarrao said:


> Hi,
> 
> Create your HAP ID using immi account. If you notice there is a link in your immi account saying "organise your medicals". Click on it and fill the necessary details. A letter will be generated which will have your HAP Id, do the same for any family member included in your application.
> 
> Depending on your city, find out the hospital which is authorised to do these tests by DIBP (the addresses are given on immi site, just do a small search).
> 
> Call up the hospital, take an appointment, check what documents you need to carry along with the hospital guys and get your medical done.
> 
> The hospital will upload your medicals on your account in 4-5 working days.
> 
> That's it, you're ready for a direct grant.


Hi padmakarrao,,
Thank you very much for giving a good information. ..nice & useful info ...


----------



## louis ho

_Eugene_ said:


> Hi Louis, I got the CO contacted regarding my partner's functional English evidence 1 week after lodging the visa, after that no more updating about the process. I have been waiting every week to see the outcome :fingerscrossed:
> 
> If you have uploaded everything but still has no CO allocation, you may get a direct grant. Don't worry
> 
> I would say the timeline now for 190 is almost 2 months based on the visa tracker spreadsheet. ray2:


I do hope so. I have uploaded all except my Vietnamese PPC and USA PPC would be taken so so long... (


----------



## Ritzagni

RNAussie said:


> Direct Grant is my birthday gift


Congratulations RNA, now, OZZYness slips into your DNA


----------



## Prisbarboza

By the Grace of God we have received a Direct Grant today. Had lodged our visa on 27 Aug 2014 under 135112 code with 80 points.

This is so surreal right now !! I cannot believe it came through so quickly !!!This forum has been a blessing through this journey !! I don't think I could have managed without the support of all you wonderful people whose posts guided me !!

I wish all those still waiting a speedy grant !! God Speed!!


----------



## Sam16

Prisbarboza said:


> By the Grace of God we have received a Direct Grant today. Had lodged our visa on 27 Aug 2014 under 135112 code with 80 points.
> 
> This is so surreal right now !! I cannot believe it came through so quickly !!!This forum has been a blessing through this journey !! I don't think I could have managed without the support of all you wonderful people whose posts guided me !!
> 
> I wish all those still waiting a speedy grant !! God Speed!!


Good luck with your future.


----------



## Nadi_

+61 7 313 67 000...this is the phone of Brisbane office.
Please could anybody tell me what is the phone number for Adelaide?
My 3 months period will end tomorrow and I need to call them.


----------



## padmakarrao

Nadi_ said:


> +61 7 313 67 000...this is the phone of Brisbane office.
> Please could anybody tell me what is the phone number for Adelaide?
> My 3 months period will end tomorrow and I need to call them.


Hi,

It does not matter which office you call, as they have a centralized system. Also a lot of people have said one has to wait for almost an hour or so on Adelaide number and they don't answer well. So go for this number only, people get good responses and grants too. 

Best wishes


----------



## Waqarali20005

Nadi_ said:


> +61 7 313 67 000...this is the phone of Brisbane office.
> Please could anybody tell me what is the phone number for Adelaide?
> My 3 months period will end tomorrow and I need to call them.


you can call this number as well and your query will be answered. the number is not specific to Brisbane office


----------



## mealbox

I am also waiting for my US PCC. How lucky we are that it now takes 12 weeks instead of 30 calendar days to issue US PCC.
When did you send your US PCC?





louis ho said:


> I do hope so. I have uploaded all except my Vietnamese PPC and USA PPC would be taken so so long... (


----------



## Blue Bird

Prisbarboza said:


> By the Grace of God we have received a Direct Grant today. Had lodged our visa on 27 Aug 2014 under 135112 code with 80 points.
> 
> This is so surreal right now !! I cannot believe it came through so quickly !!!This forum has been a blessing through this journey !! I don't think I could have managed without the support of all you wonderful people whose posts guided me !!
> 
> I wish all those still waiting a speedy grant !! God Speed!!


Prisbarboza Congrats


----------



## Etch123

Prisbarboza said:


> By the Grace of God we have received a Direct Grant today. Had lodged our visa on 27 Aug 2014 under 135112 code with 80 points. This is so surreal right now !! I cannot believe it came through so quickly !!!This forum has been a blessing through this journey !! I don't think I could have managed without the support of all you wonderful people whose posts guided me !! I wish all those still waiting a speedy grant !! God Speed!!



Wow! Fantastic news!


----------



## louis ho

mealbox said:


> I am also waiting for my US PCC. How lucky we are that it now takes 12 weeks instead of 30 calendar days to issue US PCC.
> When did you send your US PCC?


Not yet, will do it when I come back US next week.


----------



## mealbox

I submitted in mid August and am still waiting. I guess US PCC would the last mile for visa grant. Good luck to us.



louis ho said:


> Not yet, will do it when I come back US next week.


----------



## louis ho

I am in Vietnam to apply my country PCC. I read information on FBI website that I can submit request online with card of fingerprinted. How can I have my fingers printed without go to police station?
I need to go back US.


----------



## mealbox

I did my finger prints in Sydney police station. 42 AUS per person. I guess you could do that when you go back to US. Would it be cheaper in Vietnam?
I heard lots of people got rejected because of non qualified finger prints. I think it would be better to ask for professional to do that. (Though, I don't know yet if Australian police is good enough or not).


----------



## mealbox

Lucky me that I got direct grant just now. I still could not believe but I received a mail saying my EOI was removed and it says "finalised" in immiaccount.


----------



## Sam16

mealbox said:


> Lucky me that I got direct grant just now. I still could not believe but I received a mail saying my EOI was removed and it says "finalised" in immiaccount.


Congrats,
Share your timeline please.


----------



## mealbox

234211. NSW nomination received on 26/8. Lodged on 28/8. Medical examination finalised on 20/10. Grant : 22/10.

Apparently, now the time is two month or so.


----------



## Sam16

mealbox said:


> 234211. NSW nomination received on 26/8. Lodged on 28/8. Medical examination finalised on 20/10. Grant : 22/10.
> 
> Apparently, now the time is two month or so.


Cool.
Thanks for the timeline.


----------



## louis ho

mealbox said:


> Lucky me that I got direct grant just now. I still could not believe but I received a mail saying my EOI was removed and it says "finalised" in immiaccount.


Ohohoho. Congratulation buddy. Please pray for me too. You got grant without USA PCC?

You are so lucky man. I wish I were you. 

Let's party hard when we would be in Aussie


----------



## Etch123

mealbox said:


> Lucky me that I got direct grant just now. I still could not believe but I received a mail saying my EOI was removed and it says "finalised" in immiaccount.


Congrats @mealbox!


----------



## Ritzagni

mealbox said:


> Lucky me that I got direct grant just now. I still could not believe but I received a mail saying my EOI was removed and it says "finalised" in immiaccount.


Congratulations buddy, now you can have your meal in peace 

Best,
Ritesh


----------



## Future_ozzy

swatsandy said:


> is there any other accurate tracker you might know about for 190 Visa?
> I am just following this since last few weeks.


Accurate information will be through posts which have timelines .no offenses but most of Chinese applicants whose grant is done in a month or less than 2 months that too from offshore do not have a single post on this forum..we just get to see their details in tracker ..hence my doubt on authenticity of grants information about the tracker.

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sam16

Future_ozzy said:


> Accurate information will be through posts which have timelines .no offenses but most of Chinese applicants whose grant is done in a month or less than 2 months that too from offshore do not have a single post on this forum..we just get to see their details in tracker ..hence my doubt on authenticity of grants information about the tracker.
> 
> Adil
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


why taking so much stress when you are done. 
Chill...


----------



## Future_ozzy

Sam16 said:


> why taking so much stress when you are done.
> Chill...


Ha ha ha..you think am taking stress ?? I am helping folks like you understand the pattern of visa grants ..don't worry you will get your grant soon Sam..

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## padmakarrao

Sam16 said:


> why taking so much stress when you are done.
> Chill...


Stress????? I think it was just a reply on a query, based on his observation.


----------



## Sam16

Future_ozzy said:


> Ha ha ha..you think am taking stress ?? I am helping folks like you understand the pattern of visa grants ..don't worry you will get your grant soon Sam..
> 
> Adil
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Just commented in a light mood adil.Its just like everyone will get it there eventually sooner or later, that's it. I kindly appreciate your observation but yeah as i said my comment was just in a light mood.


----------



## Future_ozzy

Sam16 said:


> Just commented in a light mood adil.Its just like everyone will get it there eventually sooner or later, that's it. I kindly appreciate your observation but yeah as i said my comment was just in a light mood.


Okay brother...no hard feelings ..peace !!

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Etch123

Future_ozzy said:


> Accurate information will be through posts which have timelines .no offenses but most of Chinese applicants whose grant is done in a month or less than 2 months that too from offshore do not have a single post on this forum..we just get to see their details in tracker ..hence my doubt on authenticity of grants information about the tracker.
> 
> Adil
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


I for one wouldn't mind some pointers on stress reduction......  as you can see in my time line, its taking a longer than usual, so I'm under a lot of stress!  which I think is normal as well.


----------



## ausplanery

Anyone has been allocated who was lodged in September? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pkp30

Dear All,
With immense pleasure I would like to inform that we got our grant today for my wife, baby and myself.

Visa applied on July 8th


----------



## Etch123

pkp30 said:


> Dear All,
> With immense pleasure I would like to inform that we got our grant today for my wife, baby and myself.
> 
> Visa applied on July 8th


Wow! be blessed!


----------



## Blue Bird

Pkp30
Congrats


----------



## Etch123

pkp30 said:


> Dear All, With immense pleasure I would like to inform that we got our grant today for my wife, baby and myself. Visa applied on July 8th


Super News! Congratulations!


----------



## ausplanery

Pkp30, Congratulations~~ :lalala:



pkp30 said:


> Dear All,
> With immense pleasure I would like to inform that we got our grant today for my wife, baby and myself.
> 
> Visa applied on July 8th


----------



## padmakarrao

pkp30 said:


> Dear All,
> With immense pleasure I would like to inform that we got our grant today for my wife, baby and myself.
> 
> Visa applied on July 8th


Congrats Pkp, have a bright future in Oz


----------



## elamaran

pkp30 said:


> Dear All,
> With immense pleasure I would like to inform that we got our grant today for my wife, baby and myself.
> 
> Visa applied on July 8th


Congrats &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## sid.sami

Hi Blue Bird, whats the status of your visa application?i have been travelling since two months and just got back...was wondering whats happening here


----------



## Blue Bird

Hi Sid Sami 
Why you come back so early?

My agent has submitted payment form and waiting for reply.
You can say under victimisation of my agent.


----------



## Tylerhk

ausplanery said:


> Anyone has been allocated who was lodged in September? :fingerscrossed:


Hi,

How can you apply PCC in Hong Kong without CO assigned? Thanks


----------



## sid.sami

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Sid Sami
> Why you come back so early?
> 
> My agent has submitted payment form and waiting for reply.
> You can say under victimisation of my agent.


 Hey blue bird,
I had gone to USA...just a trip to relax the nerves after this lengthy immigration process  planning to move to Oz land by the beginning of next year IA..
Good Luck and I hope u get done with it...it's a nerve wrecking process! And surprisingly when u r done with it u feel it wasn't that long  
Hope everyone gets their Grant soon! 
Regards,
Sid


----------



## Sheeb

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Sid Sami
> Why you come back so early?
> 
> My agent has submitted payment form and waiting for reply.
> You can say under victimisation of my agent.


Hi

Iam new to this forum. Trying for 190. How many pay slips should I submit to VET??


----------



## Arshard

Hi mates,

i have one question about the documents needed to upload for the visa application.

recently i have request a PCC for canada and i got it yesterday. In SL, we cannot request another PCC, while one is under processing and it takes more than 1 month to receive. 

is it possible to upload the canada PCC for NSS visa application? 

this may be a stupid question but since it takes more than one month, if it is possible it save the risk. Only difference in ausi PCC and Canada is the addressing party i guess.

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## Ritzagni

pkp30 said:


> Dear All,
> With immense pleasure I would like to inform that we got our grant today for my wife, baby and myself.
> 
> Visa applied on July 8th


Congratulations pkp


----------



## Blue Bird

sid.sami said:


> Hey blue bird,
> I had gone to USA...just a trip to relax the nerves after this lengthy immigration process  planning to move to Oz land by the beginning of next year IA..
> Good Luck and I hope u get done with it...it's a nerve wrecking process! And surprisingly when u r done with it u feel it wasn't that long
> Hope everyone gets their Grant soon!
> Regards,
> Sid


Sorry, I guess you had travled to OZ. You are right this is nerve test process but it's long wait for me.

Thanks for your wishes 
Regards,


----------



## Ritzagni

Sheeb said:


> Hi
> 
> Iam new to this forum. Trying for 190. How many pay slips should I submit to VET??


As many as you have for the claimed period, do not be miser in providing documents during the entire visa process, at all stages. The more the merrier.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Blue Bird

Any Grant Today?layball:


----------



## Sheeb

Ritzagni said:


> As many as you have for the claimed period, do not be miser in providing documents during the entire visa process, at all stages. The more the merrier.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Thanks a lot Ritz. Can we get attestation of documents from two different persons? I got some documents attested in India. Now Iam I'm Bahrain. So I will get some documents attested in Bahrain. Is it ok,?


----------



## Ritzagni

Sheeb said:


> Thanks a lot Ritz. Can we get attestation of documents from two different persons? I got some documents attested in India. Now Iam I'm Bahrain. So I will get some documents attested in Bahrain. Is it ok,?


Hey Sheeb, it would be perfectly fine to get it attested by two different public notaries, please do not forget to scan and upload the COLOUR scans only.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Etch123

Dear All, 

It is with great pleasure and gratitude, that I inform all of you today that we Just received our Grants!!!!!! I want to thank my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ for always having His hand upon my life, I want also take this opportunity to thank each and everyone of you for guiding me and even comforting me when the process seemed to take forever! Praise God!!!


Australia here we come!!!!!!!!!
:rofl:


----------



## Blue Bird

Etch
Congrats


----------



## Sheeb

Ritzagni said:


> Hey Sheeb, it would be perfectly fine to get it attested by two different public notaries, please do not forget to scan and upload the COLOUR scans only.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Ritz

Thanks for the information. I shall upload the colour scanned copy. How many pay slips did you provide?


----------



## ausplanery

Hi Tylerhk,

Once you have made your lodgement, you could bring the acknowledgement letter with you to apply PCC in the authority. Hope it helps. 




Tylerhk said:


> Hi,
> 
> How can you apply PCC in Hong Kong without CO assigned? Thanks


----------



## Arshard

Etch123 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It is with great pleasure and gratitude, that I inform all of you today that we Just received our Grants!!!!!! I want to thank my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ for always having His hand upon my life, I want also take this opportunity to thank each and everyone of you for guiding me and even comforting me when the process seemed to take forever! Praise God!!!
> 
> 
> Australia here we come!!!!!!!!!
> :rofl:


congratz..


----------



## Nadi_

I called DIBP +61 7313 67000
I asked that a CO was allocated on 19th Sept, but till now no news.
They told me that they are waiting for one more check to be done, and it might take up to 4 weeks from now.
And that I have to be patient


----------



## Ritzagni

Sheeb said:


> Ritz
> 
> Thanks for the information. I shall upload the colour scanned copy. How many pay slips did you provide?


Please provide all payslips at least for the claimed duration in the occupation + the form 16s/ITRs for the entire duration. As I have said earlier too thumb rule is to provide as many documents as you can, it makes the job easier for them (i was told this by one CO herself).

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Sheeb

Ritzagni said:


> Please provide all payslips at least for the claimed duration in the occupation + the form 16s/ITRs for the entire duration. As I have said earlier too thumb rule is to provide as many documents as you can, it makes the job easier for them (i was told this by one CO herself).
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Actually I don't have form 16. Iam working in Bahrain and no tax. I Didn't think about filing in India. Is only payslip sufficient? Please advice


----------



## Ritzagni

Sheeb said:


> Actually I don't have form 16. Iam working in Bahrain and no tax. I Didn't think about filing in India. Is only payslip sufficient? Please advice


then do not forget the bank statement which shows the salary getting credited periodically, along with the payslips. 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Sheeb

Ritzagni said:


> then do not forget the bank statement with the salary getting credited periodically, along with the payslips.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Wow...that's a good idea. Didn't think about it. I have worked here for 4 years. So maybe I should provide the bank statements for all 4 years. Thanks a lot Ritz.

Warm regards

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

ausplanery said:


> Hi Tylerhk,
> 
> Once you have made your lodgement, you could bring the acknowledgement letter with you to apply PCC in the authority. Hope it helps.


Sorry Iam new to this forum...what is PCC? Is it required for Indians?


----------



## swatsandy

Sheeb said:


> Sorry Iam new to this forum...what is PCC? Is it required for Indians?


yes ofcourse, its police clearance certificate required for each family member


----------



## Sheeb

swatsandy said:


> yes ofcourse, its police clearance certificate required for each family member


Thanks a lot dear


----------



## Sheeb

Sheeb said:


> Thanks a lot dear


Hi

I went through the vet application procedure. It says that we should upload the documents online. But I read in some posts that people send the hard copy of attested documents after uploading online. I don't see that instruction given in the site. Do you know to which address we must send online?

Regards

Sheeba


----------



## swatsandy

Sheeb said:


> Hi
> 
> I went through the vet application procedure. It says that we should upload the documents online. But I read in some posts that people send the hard copy of attested documents after uploading online. I don't see that instruction given in the site. Do you know to which address we must send online?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sheeba


you have to create login on their website and upload the documents there only.


----------



## Sheeb

swatsandy said:


> you have to create login on their website and upload the documents there only.


Thanks Swatsandy

So maybe people who applied last year were required to send hard copies as well.

Thanks.I shall upload attested colour scanned documents online.

Sheeba


----------



## swatsandy

Sheeb said:


> Thanks Swatsandy
> 
> So maybe people who applied last year were required to send hard copies as well.
> 
> Thanks.I shall upload attested colour scanned documents online.
> 
> Sheeba


Yes till Nov 2013. Afterwards Online process was started.


----------



## Ritzagni

Sheeb said:


> Sorry Iam new to this forum...what is PCC? Is it required for Indians?


Just to add to Swatsandy's post, its required for every applicant over 16 years of age from every country's passport office/embassy where he/she has stayed for more than 12 months.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## jhp

Sheeb said:


> Actually I don't have form 16. Iam working in Bahrain and no tax. I Didn't think about filing in India. Is only payslip sufficient? Please advice


You can add bank statements showing your salary credit, to support your employment claim.


----------



## prasad029

Hi All,
I got a positive assessment through ACS RPL as below:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code. 

The following employment after Dec 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.

And they mentioned the dates of my employment. 

But I am unable to see anything related to my GRADUATION which is Bachelor of Commerce (B.COM). ACS has not mentioned anything to do with my B.Com, does this mean that I can claim 15 points for my B.Com from Osmania Univerisity, Hyderabad?. Can any one please help me in understanding this letter.

Prasasd


----------



## GinjaNINJA

prasad029 said:


> Hi All,
> I got a positive assessment through ACS RPL as below:
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> The following employment after Dec 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> And they mentioned the dates of my employment.
> 
> But I am unable to see anything related to my GRADUATION which is Bachelor of Commerce (B.COM). ACS has not mentioned anything to do with my B.Com, does this mean that I can claim 15 points for my B.Com from Osmania Univerisity, Hyderabad?. Can any one please help me in understanding this letter.
> 
> Prasasd


Nope you cant claim 15 points if its not assessed by ACS. 
To claim 15 for B.COM you ll have to get your degree separately assessed by VETASSES.


----------



## sameer7106

Hi friends,

i am form india and have applied for vetassess skill assessment......have a query regarding payment proof.......when i have started working for a company, at that time i was paid in cash for almost for 1 year and then after completing my 1'st year with the company my salary account was opened. To show my paid employment i have given the 2 salary slips of the beginning and 2 of the last and an account statement of last 3 years to show my salary credit in my account. 

Now my question is that, do i need to provide a form 16 or ITR??? Since i was not in a taxable bracket so i haven't filed my tax return (which i know is bad on my part but still at that tym i didn't knew about ITR filling and all). Also, will they consider my first year with the company or not???

Regards


----------



## swatsandy

sameer7106 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> i am form india and have applied for vetassess skill assessment......have a query regarding payment proof.......when i have started working for a company, at that time i was paid in cash for almost for 1 year and then after completing my 1'st year with the company my salary account was opened. To show my paid employment i have given the 2 salary slips of the beginning and 2 of the last and an account statement of last 3 years to show my salary credit in my account.
> 
> Now my question is that, do i need to provide a form 16 or ITR??? Since i was not in a taxable bracket so i haven't filed my tax return (which i know is bad on my part but still at that tym i didn't knew about ITR filling and all). Also, will they consider my first year with the company or not???
> 
> Regards


I think payslips will do


----------



## ankitjoshi

Hi friends,

I've been a reader on this forum for a while now... Wanted to inform you that I received my visa grant!!

The processing time was super slick!! Lodged it in fourth week of August, 2014, and received it now! within 2 months!

Cheers!
Ankit


----------



## onerebos

Cong mate!
Immi even works on Saturday! 


ankitjoshi said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I've been a reader on this forum for a while now... Wanted to inform you that I received my visa grant!!
> 
> The processing time was super slick!! Lodged it in fourth week of August, 2014, and received it now! within 2 months!
> 
> Cheers!
> Ankit


----------



## Blue Bird

Ankit congrats


----------



## swatsandy

ankitjoshi said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I've been a reader on this forum for a while now... Wanted to inform you that I received my visa grant!!
> 
> The processing time was super slick!! Lodged it in fourth week of August, 2014, and received it now! within 2 months!
> 
> Cheers!
> Ankit


Congratus Ankit
Have a nice time ahead in OZ :wave:


----------



## noobrex

ankitjoshi said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I've been a reader on this forum for a while now... Wanted to inform you that I received my visa grant!!
> 
> The processing time was super slick!! Lodged it in fourth week of August, 2014, and received it now! within 2 months!
> 
> Cheers!
> Ankit


congrats 

Can you please share what all documents did you front load and did you use an agent or you did it your self.

Also how many points did you have


----------



## Etch123

ankitjoshi said:


> Hi friends, I've been a reader on this forum for a while now... Wanted to inform you that I received my visa grant!! The processing time was super slick!! Lodged it in fourth week of August, 2014, and received it now! within 2 months! Cheers! Ankit


Fantastic! Congrats!


----------



## swatsandy

ankitjoshi said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I've been a reader on this forum for a while now... Wanted to inform you that I received my visa grant!!
> 
> The processing time was super slick!! Lodged it in fourth week of August, 2014, and received it now! within 2 months!
> 
> Cheers!
> Ankit



Congratus Ankit
Can you please update tracker??


----------



## RNAussie

swatsandy said:


> Congratus Ankit
> Can you please update tracker??


Swatsandy, i am praying you a grant


----------



## swatsandy

RNAussie said:


> Swatsandy, i am praying you a grant


Thanks a lot.


----------



## tarunar1

ankitjoshi said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I've been a reader on this forum for a while now... Wanted to inform you that I received my visa grant!!
> 
> The processing time was super slick!! Lodged it in fourth week of August, 2014, and received it now! within 2 months!
> 
> Cheers!
> Ankit


Congrats Ankit...

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## carthik.annayan

Guys, 

I have a quick question. I'm traveling to Australia on 28th October. I got my Visa grant on 7th of July. I was wondering, if there is minimum period i have to stay in Australia. My Stay is only for 10 days. I was told that i have to stay for a minimum period of 15 days to keep my visa valid. is that true ? Can anyone clarify this. It really Urgent looking forward to hear from you guys at the earliest.


Thanks,
Carthik


----------



## GinjaNINJA

carthik.annayan said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a quick question. I'm traveling to Australia on 28th October. I got my Visa grant on 7th of July. I was wondering, if there is minimum period i have to stay in Australia. My Stay is only for 10 days. I was told that i have to stay for a minimum period of 15 days to keep my visa valid. is that true ? Can anyone clarify this. It really Urgent looking forward to hear from you guys at the earliest.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Carthik


Who on earth told ya that you have to stay min of 15 days.
You can literally take the next fight out of Australia once you land and clear immigration.
There aint any min stay required
Goodluck with the trip.


----------



## sameer7106

swatsandy said:


> I think payslips will do


Thanks Mate!!

And all the best for ur grant


----------



## Etch123

carthik.annayan said:


> Guys, I have a quick question. I'm traveling to Australia on 28th October. I got my Visa grant on 7th of July. I was wondering, if there is minimum period i have to stay in Australia. My Stay is only for 10 days. I was told that i have to stay for a minimum period of 15 days to keep my visa valid. is that true ? Can anyone clarify this. It really Urgent looking forward to hear from you guys at the earliest. Thanks, Carthik


That's wrong info, you can return after even one day if you like.... Hope you have a super flight and a great time down under!


----------



## prasad029

GinjaNINJA said:


> Nope you cant claim 15 points if its not assessed by ACS.
> To claim 15 for B.COM you ll have to get your degree separately assessed by VETASSES.


Hi Ninja,Thank you for your quick reply.
I am not aware of this. My consultant did not inform me about VETASSES. he just told me that RPL is enough for assessment and a Degree from OSMANIA University is good enough to claim 15 points. 
Also, I have not seen anywhere in this forum that a B.Com graduate going through multiple assessments. I just want to make sure before I start getting docs for VETASSES. Please help.

Regards,
Prasad


----------



## TheExpatriate

Etch123 said:


> That's wrong info, you can return after even one day if you like.... Hope you have a super flight and a great time down under!


not even a day. You can stamp in, then turn back, stamp out and take the first flight out


----------



## samman

i want to apply for visa subclass 190

i have about 9 years work experience 

company A >> 1.9 year, i have work experience letter and security insurance (governmental letter shows salary from that company) only

company b >> 6. 9 years i have work experience letter payslips only 

no bank statement for both and no income tax 

can i gain points from this case? 

and any advise plz!!


----------



## Sheeb

swatsandy said:


> Yes till Nov 2013. Afterwards Online process was started.


Thanks Swatsandy

If we submit online, we don't need to get attestation of the documents right? .cos we will be uploading the scanned copy of the original. 

Sheebs


----------



## swatsandy

Sheeb said:


> Thanks Swatsandy
> 
> If we submit online, we don't need to get attestation of the documents right? .cos we will be uploading the scanned copy of the original.
> 
> Sheebs


It is required. you can scan attested copy and upload.


----------



## Sheeb

swatsandy said:


> It is required. you can scan attested copy and upload.


Thank you so much Swatsandy


----------



## Kamalgarg010

Hi,

I am applying for the Visa 190 (ANZSCO : 261313). I have 3.1 years of work experience as Software Engineer . I would be grateful if somebody clarify my below queries :

1) How many salary slips are required to submit ? Would first and last slips for each employer be fine ?

2) Which tax document needs to be submitted and for how much period bank statements are required ?

3) For reference letter by colleague, is salary slip/Offer letter of Colleague required ?


Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Kamal


----------



## swatsandy

Kamalgarg010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying for the Visa 190 (ANZSCO : 261313). I have 3.1 years of work experience as Software Engineer . I would be grateful if somebody clarify my below queries :
> 
> 1) How many salary slips are required to submit ? Would first and last slips for each employer be fine ?
> 
> 2) Which tax document needs to be submitted and for how much period bank statements are required ?
> 
> 3) For reference letter by colleague, is salary slip/Offer letter of Colleague required ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Kamal


Have you done with your skill assessment with ACS?
Only reference letter is required for SA which should be authorized by manager or senior colleague.


----------



## Kamalgarg010

swatsandy said:


> Have you done with your skill assessment with ACS?
> Only reference letter is required for SA which should be authorized by manager or senior colleague.


I haven't started with skill assessment. Currently I am collecting all the required documents. Could you please clarify my all above queries.


----------



## swatsandy

Kamalgarg010 said:


> I haven't started with skill assessment. Currently I am collecting all the required documents. Could you please clarify my all above queries.


Below work related docs would be needed
Appointment letter
exp letter
relieving letter
reference letter

No Salary docs required at this stage.


----------



## ankitjoshi

swatsandy said:


> Congratus Ankit
> Have a nice time ahead in OZ :wave:


Thanks Swatsandy!


----------



## ankitjoshi

Etch123 said:


> Fantastic! Congrats!


Thanks Etch!


----------



## ankitjoshi

swatsandy said:


> Congratus Ankit
> Can you please update tracker??


Swatsandy, pardon me for my ignorance! tracker?? pls educate me..


----------



## swatsandy

ankitjoshi said:


> Swatsandy, pardon me for my ignorance! tracker?? pls educate me..


you may fill your detail in below spreadsheet for others
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## ankitjoshi

noobrex said:


> congrats
> 
> Can you please share what all documents did you front load and did you use an agent or you did it your self.
> 
> Also how many points did you have


Thanks Noobrex!

I used an agent through this entire process... and there were series of documents:
Educational certificates, work experience documents, income tax returns, and possibly every other document that I could provide.

I need to dig up my points information, as I completed my VETASSESS mid 2013... will dig up that info and share it soon!

AJ


----------



## ankitjoshi

tarunar1 said:


> Congrats Ankit...
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


Thanks!
AJ


----------



## SDS

Thank you so much for the spread sheet we really wanted to know what is happening with our visas timeline ,really confused. The speed of visas are very slow.
Regards
SDS



swatsandy said:


> you may fill your detail in below spreadsheet for others
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## swatsandy

SDS said:


> Thank you so much for the spread sheet we really wanted to know what is happening with our visas timeline ,really confused. The speed of visas are very slow.
> Regards
> SDS


It seems DIBP has processed visa till lodging date of 1st Sep 2014. Hopefully they will expedite more on processing.


----------



## samman

can anyone please advice guys!! 



samman said:


> i want to apply for visa subclass 190
> 
> i have about 9 years work experience
> 
> company A >> 1.9 year, i have work experience letter and security insurance (governmental letter shows salary from that company) only
> 
> company b >> 6. 9 years i have work experience letter payslips only
> 
> no bank statement for both and no income tax
> 
> can i gain points from this case?
> 
> and any advise plz!!


----------



## swatsandy

samman said:


> can anyone please advice guys!!


Yes salary slips will do.


----------



## samman

thanks man , hope to get your grant soon 



swatsandy said:


> Yes salary slips will do.


----------



## swatsandy

samman said:


> thanks man , hope to get your grant soon


Thanks.
Who's the lucky ones today??


----------



## Future_ozzy

swatsandy said:


> Thanks.
> Who's the lucky ones today??


Padmakar Rao got his grant !!!

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## noobrex

ankitjoshi said:


> Thanks Noobrex!
> 
> I used an agent through this entire process... and there were series of documents:
> Educational certificates, work experience documents, income tax returns, and possibly every other document that I could provide.
> 
> I need to dig up my points information, as I completed my VETASSESS mid 2013... will dig up that info and share it soon!
> 
> AJ


Thanks for response. So you had your work exp verified by Vetass ?

Also, it would be of great help if you could share, if you front loaded the Form 80 and Form 1221 as well ?


----------



## Sheeb

swatsandy said:


> It seems DIBP has processed visa till lodging date of 1st Sep 2014. Hopefully they will expedite more on processing.


Thanks for the tracker...even I didn't know about it

Sheeba


----------



## padmakarrao

*Visa Granted*

Hi Friends,

I received my grant today, exactly after 2 months of lodging. 

Very happy that my dreams for my kids may be fulfilled now. 

Being on forum helped me a lot to know that i am not alone who dreams to go out, knowing so many of you comforted me to work on my decision. Thanks a lot to all.

Best wishes to all who are waiting for the grant, your wish will be fulfilled soon.

Cheers,
Padmakarlane:


----------



## Sheeb

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received my grant today, exactly after 2 months of lodging.
> 
> Very happy that my dreams for my kids may be fulfilled now.
> 
> Being on forum helped me a lot to know that i am not alone who dreams to go out, knowing so many of you comforted me to work on my decision. Thanks a lot to all.
> 
> Best wishes to all who are waiting for the grant, your wish will be fulfilled soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> Padmakarlane:


Congrats ....happy for you


----------



## Blue Bird

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received my grant today, exactly after 2 months of lodging.
> 
> Very happy that my dreams for my kids may be fulfilled now.
> 
> Being on forum helped me a lot to know that i am not alone who dreams to go out, knowing so many of you comforted me to work on my decision. Thanks a lot to all.
> 
> Best wishes to all who are waiting for the grant, your wish will be fulfilled soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> Padmakarlane:


Congrats


----------



## tarunar1

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received my grant today, exactly after 2 months of lodging.
> 
> Very happy that my dreams for my kids may be fulfilled now.
> 
> Being on forum helped me a lot to know that i am not alone who dreams to go out, knowing so many of you comforted me to work on my decision. Thanks a lot to all.
> 
> Best wishes to all who are waiting for the grant, your wish will be fulfilled soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> Padmakarlane:


Congrats Padmakar....

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## Badeloreto

Guys, I submitted my application on August 19th. I haven't been allocated yet. Would you recommend me to call or should I wait until it has passed 3 months at least?
Thanks!


----------



## MIAG

*TimeLines*

Dear Members,

Need few queries to be answered by your expert opinions:

1. I have applied through a registered agent from pakistan, can I check my visa status in the portal myself from any link?
2. I received an intimation for my PCC and MCC which is uploaded on 23/10/2014, how long do you think visa is granted?
3. After PCC and MCC request, does that mean all security checks have been completed and only grant is to be done?

Regards,
MIAG


----------



## padmakarrao

Badeloreto said:


> Guys, I submitted my application on August 19th. I haven't been allocated yet. Would you recommend me to call or should I wait until it has passed 3 months at least?
> Thanks!


Go Ahead and call them. It would be of no harm. Rather than asking status directly just ask you wanted to check if they have received all the docs and then slowly ask if your case has been allocated.


----------



## Ra12345

*B.com*



askmohit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 2/feb/2014 and till now I have no information about CO. So lets share timelines to have a fair idea.
> 
> Visa --> 02/02/2014
> PCC & Medi --> uploaded
> Co --> ?
> Grant --> ?


I am B.com guy planning top apply for Australia ICT Business Development Manager. Can i apply since i have 10 yrs IT Selling Exp.


----------



## crameshwari

*Medicals*

Team,

Could any one of you please clarify my doubt.

When I went for medicals on 11July2014, i have been diagnosed with TB and I am under medication now.

Today I see that Organise Health requirements link disappeared and all the test are showing as completed. What does this indicate. Could anyone please clarify me please.

Thank You


----------



## cancerianlrules

crameshwari said:


> Team,
> 
> Could any one of you please clarify my doubt.
> 
> When I went for medicals on 11July2014, i have been diagnosed with TB and I am under medication now.
> 
> Today I see that Organise Health requirements link disappeared and all the test are showing as completed. What does this indicate. Could anyone please clarify me please.
> 
> Thank You


Really sorry to hear this, it appears that you have received a deferred outcome! You will have to take the treatment for 6 months and once you are fully cured, you can approach your CO.

Did you have TB symptoms prior to your medicals?


----------



## sameer7106

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received my grant today, exactly after 2 months of lodging.
> 
> Very happy that my dreams for my kids may be fulfilled now.
> 
> Being on forum helped me a lot to know that i am not alone who dreams to go out, knowing so many of you comforted me to work on my decision. Thanks a lot to all.
> 
> Best wishes to all who are waiting for the grant, your wish will be fulfilled soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> Padmakarlane:


congrats buddy!!


----------



## Blue Bird

Yesterday, only one guy was luckiest and who is the winner of the day?


----------



## Sheeb

Blue Bird said:


> Yesterday, only one guy was luckiest and who is the winner of the day?


Hope someone is blessed today. What's your status bluebird?

Sheeba


----------



## Waqarali20005

MIAG said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Need few queries to be answered by your expert opinions:
> 
> 1. I have applied through a registered agent from pakistan, can I check my visa status in the portal myself from any link?
> 2. I received an intimation for my PCC and MCC which is uploaded on 23/10/2014, how long do you think visa is granted?
> 3. After PCC and MCC request, does that mean all security checks have been completed and only grant is to be done?
> 
> Regards,
> MIAG


Sure you can check the progress by creating a new immi account. Once u finish setting up your account, you can import your application by entering your TRN date of birth and passport number.


----------



## Blue Bird

Sheeb said:


> Hope someone is blessed today. What's your status bluebird?
> 
> Sheeba


Hi Sheeba,
I am just awaiting for outcome.:juggle:


----------



## Blue Bird

Waqarali20005 said:


> Sure you can check the progress by creating a new immi account. Once u finish setting up your account, you can import your application by entering your TRN date of birth and passport number.


*Hi Waqar Ali,*
I have done the same, this is the better way to know the status. But, I have observed that my immi account was not checked by CO since 28th August exactly last 2 months as today is 28th October. 

CO asked for PCC on of me and my spouse on 28th August which were sent on same date. But till today status shows "Requested"


----------



## Sheeb

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Sheeba,
> I am just awaiting for outcome.:juggle:


Hi Blue Bird
May God help you to get out very sooooon.

Sheeba


----------



## Blue Bird

Sheeb said:


> Hi Blue Bird
> May God help you to get out very sooooon.
> 
> Sheeba


Thanks Sheeba for your best wishes and what are your time line, plz share your signature as well.


----------



## Sheeb

Blue Bird said:


> Thanks Sheeba for your best wishes and what are your time line, plz share your signature as well.


I am just about to enter the game. Preparing documents for VET


----------



## Nep.

Hi Friends,

I worked for a company in UK. But I just went to UK for few months (2 times) to collect data and do presentations. I was staying permanently in Germany and went to UK occasionally. I would like to know if I can use the work experience letter from the company in UK. My concern is I was physically residing in Germany while working for UK company. I will not write UK in residence address because I stayed for about a week every time I went to UK. Please share your experiences. Thanks


----------



## crameshwari

No. I was not having any issues before and there were no symptoms.


----------



## cancerianlrules

crameshwari said:


> No. I was not having any issues before and there were no symptoms.


Were diagnosed with active tb or latent tb?


----------



## Blue Bird

Hi Guys,
I have heard that immigration security clearance teams are bit busy for G20 Meeting in Brisbane. Please confirm
12 Nov to 14 Nov L20 Summit Brisbane
13 Nov to 14 Nov B20 meeting Brisbane
15 Nov to 16 Nov Finance Ministers meeting Brisbane
15 Nov to 16 Nov G20 Leaders' Summit Brisbane 

:juggle:


----------



## Arshard

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received my grant today, exactly after 2 months of lodging.
> 
> Very happy that my dreams for my kids may be fulfilled now.
> 
> Being on forum helped me a lot to know that i am not alone who dreams to go out, knowing so many of you comforted me to work on my decision. Thanks a lot to all.
> 
> Best wishes to all who are waiting for the grant, your wish will be fulfilled soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> Padmakarlane:


congratz Padmakar...


----------



## swatsandy

One Grant today for 190 Visa which was lodged on 6 SEP 2014
Apeksha S	6-Sep-2014	261111	190 PCC - 15th Sep, Medicals - 1st Oct	28-Oct-2014	Indian	India	Brisbane Team 33	Offshore	SA 1.73	Independent


----------



## Kamalgarg010

swatsandy said:


> Below work related docs would be needed
> Appointment letter
> exp letter
> relieving letter
> reference letter
> 
> No Salary docs required at this stage.


Thanks a lot swatsandy!!


----------



## Badeloreto

Hello everyone,
Yesterday I received my visa grant. I would like to thank you a lot for all the help.
It is exactly 11 weeks after lodgement.

Wish you all good look!


----------



## ausplanery

Congratulations~ Badeloreto  Would you share us your experience during the process? 



Badeloreto said:


> Hello everyone,
> Yesterday I received my visa grant. I would like to thank you a lot for all the help.
> It is exactly 11 weeks after lodgement.
> 
> Wish you all good look!


----------



## tarunar1

Badeloreto said:


> Hello everyone,
> Yesterday I received my visa grant. I would like to thank you a lot for all the help.
> It is exactly 11 weeks after lodgement.
> 
> Wish you all good look!


Congrats buddy....

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## Tejil

swatsandy said:


> One Grant today for 190 Visa which was lodged on 6 SEP 2014
> Apeksha S	6-Sep-2014	261111	190 PCC - 15th Sep, Medicals - 1st Oct	28-Oct-2014	Indian	India	Brisbane Team 33	Offshore	SA 1.73	Independent


Many congratulations! 
Hi, is there anyone who has submitted EOI for the same category BA 261111, for Victoria sponsorship, in April '14 and has received invite?? 
M really beginning to give up on this

Regards 
Tejil


----------



## Blue Bird

Two grants yesterday

and today?:juggle:


----------



## MIAG

How many applicants from July batch from pakistan got their grants ?


----------



## Blue Bird

MIAG said:


> How many applicants from July batch from pakistan got their grants ?


MIAG,
3 Pakistani candidates belongs to July batch and all are awaiting
FaysalM: CO : 16 September : Grant : Awaiting
Blue Bird: CO : 28 August : Grant : Awaiting
Usman: CO : 09 September : Grant : Awaiting

August :
Babajani: CO : 16th October : Grant : Awaiting
ENZEE : CO : 15th October: Grant Awaiting

Regards,


----------



## rooks

Blue Bird said:


> MIAG,
> 3 Pakistani candidates belongs to July batch and all are awaiting
> FaysalM: CO : 16 September : Grant : Awaiting
> Blue Bird: CO : 28 August : Grant : Awaiting
> Usman: CO : 09 September : Grant : Awaiting
> 
> August :
> Babajani: CO : 16th October : Grant : Awaiting
> ENZEE : CO : 15th October: Grant Awaiting
> 
> Regards,


Hi n Salam All

Please count me in for July as well. Visa Lodged 24 July 2014, CO 12 Oct 2014, Grant: Awaited


----------



## lucy_z

I've been following this forum in the past two months, thank Goodness finally we got grant today.

elodge: 2014/8/22 CO: 2014/10/8 Grant: 2014/10/29


----------



## avni

Guys a question - 

Last week we got our grant for ACT, Az. We got entry date before April 2015. 

Due to some health issues we won't be able to travel anytime after next week and hence we decided to make a quick trip this weekend. 

Do we need to do anything or is it just like make a entry and come back? We just plan to be in Sydney for just a day and return back the next day. 

We dont have to enter Canberra to activate pr right?

Thanks in advance for the replies...

Avni


----------



## kevin538

Dear Seniores - It would be great if anyone could reply on my query. 

I have done my medicals couple of Days before and is still showing REQUESTED in the Immi site. However, I was informed by Medical panel from the clinic that they have uploaded my file.

Generally how long will it take to reflect on the Immi site.

Thanks @ Kevin


----------



## swatsandy

kevin538 said:


> Dear Seniores - It would be great if anyone could reply on my query.
> 
> I have done my medicals couple of Days before and is still showing REQUESTED in the Immi site. However, I was informed by Medical panel from the clinic that they have uploaded my file.
> 
> Generally how long will it take to reflect on the Immi site.
> 
> Thanks @ Kevin


Generally it takes a week of time. just wait till end of the week.


----------



## kevin538

Hey anyone could provide me e-medical client login please


----------



## shoaib.pk

Dear Friends, I have received my grant today. It was a long wait during which you guys were a lot of help. Thank you all. Stay blessed and I pray you receive your grants very soon.


----------



## Ritzagni

Badeloreto said:


> Hello everyone,
> Yesterday I received my visa grant. I would like to thank you a lot for all the help.
> It is exactly 11 weeks after lodgement.
> 
> Wish you all good look!


Congratulations


----------



## Ritzagni

lucy_z said:


> I've been following this forum in the past two months, thank Goodness finally we got grant today.
> 
> elodge: 2014/8/22 CO: 2014/10/8 Grant: 2014/10/29


Congratulations Lucy


----------



## Ritzagni

avni said:


> Guys a question -
> 
> Last week we got our grant for ACT, Az. We got entry date before April 2015.
> 
> Due to some health issues we won't be able to travel anytime after next week and hence we decided to make a quick trip this weekend.
> 
> Do we need to do anything or is it just like make a entry and come back? We just plan to be in Sydney for just a day and return back the next day.
> 
> We dont have to enter Canberra to activate pr right?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the replies...
> 
> Avni


You may travel to any place in Australia before April 2015, but why so soon? you've have ample time till April 2015,

Best,
Ritz


----------



## tarunar1

shoaib.pk said:


> Dear Friends, I have received my grant today. It was a long wait during which you guys were a lot of help. Thank you all. Stay blessed and I pray you receive your grants very soon.


Congrats Shoaib...

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## Future_ozzy

Congratulations to everyone who got their grants...

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## gerardOZ

Friends, today we have just received our grant.. I cant express how thankful i am for the help 
of the forum members.. without you guys, I am sure we wont be able to receive this wonderful gift


----------



## Sam16

gerardOZ said:


> Friends, today we have just received our grant.. I cant express how thankful i am for the help
> of the forum members.. without you guys, I am sure we wont be able to receive this wonderful gift


Congrats


----------



## avni

Ritzagni said:


> You may travel to any place in Australia before April 2015, but why so soon? you've have ample time till April 2015,
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Thanks a lot. Well coz of some unseen medical emergency we wont be able to travel after next week for another 6-9 mths.

Avni


----------



## Ritzagni

shoaib.pk said:


> Dear Friends, I have received my grant today. It was a long wait during which you guys were a lot of help. Thank you all. Stay blessed and I pray you receive your grants very soon.


Congratulations Shoaib bhai


----------



## Ritzagni

gerardOZ said:


> Friends, today we have just received our grant.. I cant express how thankful i am for the help
> of the forum members.. without you guys, I am sure we wont be able to receive this wonderful gift


Wow, thats great news, Many congratulations


----------



## Ritzagni

kevin538 said:


> Hey anyone could provide me e-medical client login please


Here you go Kevin https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

Best,
Ritz


----------



## tarunar1

gerardOZ said:


> Friends, today we have just received our grant.. I cant express how thankful i am for the help
> of the forum members.. without you guys, I am sure we wont be able to receive this wonderful gift


Congrats....

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## enzee

shoaib.pk said:


> Dear Friends, I have received my grant today. It was a long wait during which you guys were a lot of help. Thank you all. Stay blessed and I pray you receive your grants very soon.


Congrats mate!!!


----------



## enzee

Badeloreto said:


> Hello everyone,
> Yesterday I received my visa grant. I would like to thank you a lot for all the help.
> It is exactly 11 weeks after lodgement.
> 
> Wish you all good look!


Congratulations dear and good luck with yout future in Australia


----------



## Sheeb

lucy_z said:


> I've been following this forum in the past two months, thank Goodness finally we got grant today.
> 
> elodge: 2014/8/22 CO: 2014/10/8 Grant: 2014/10/29


Congrats Lucy

Happy for you

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

gerardOZ said:


> Friends, today we have just received our grant.. I cant express how thankful i am for the help
> of the forum members.. without you guys, I am sure we wont be able to receive this wonderful gift


Congrats Gerald

Happy for you

Sheeba


----------



## Blue Bird

rooks said:


> Hi n Salam All
> 
> Please count me in for July as well. Visa Lodged 24 July 2014, CO 12 Oct 2014, Grant: Awaited


*July:*
FaysalM: CO : 16 September : Grant : Awaiting
Blue Bird: CO : 28 August : Grant : Awaiting
Usman: CO : 09 September : Grant : Awaiting
Rooks: CO : 12 October : Grant : Awaiting

*August :*
Babajani: CO : 16th October : Grant : Awaiting
ENZEE : CO : 15th October: Grant :Awaiting

Regards,


----------



## Blue Bird

lucy_z said:


> I've been following this forum in the past two months, thank Goodness finally we got grant today.
> 
> elodge: 2014/8/22 CO: 2014/10/8 Grant: 2014/10/29


Congrats


----------



## Blue Bird

shoaib.pk said:


> Dear Friends, I have received my grant today. It was a long wait during which you guys were a lot of help. Thank you all. Stay blessed and I pray you receive your grants very soon.


Congrats Shoaib,

It took 6 months.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blue Bird

gerardOZ said:


> Friends, today we have just received our grant.. I cant express how thankful i am for the help
> of the forum members.. without you guys, I am sure we wont be able to receive this wonderful gift


Congratulations


----------



## samirshah7

Hi Guys,

I have joined this forum today and have been reading the threads since morning.

It is really great to see such an active thread on 190.

I have lodged my SA SS on August 25th 2014. There after we were asked by the case officer to submit the PCC and medicals of my wife. I had submitted PCC on 20th Oct 2014 and my wife's medicals were on 22nd Oct 2014. Its been a week now and we haven't received any reply from case officer or the department.

Can anyone suggest after submitting the required documents and fulfilling the required obligations, how much time does it take for grant of visa to come ?

Regards,
Samir

EOI Submitted: 04/07/2014; Invitation received on 30/07/2014; Visa lodged on 25/08/2014; Medicals on 04/09/2014; PCC on 20/10/2014.


----------



## kevin538

Ritzagni said:


> Here you go Kevin https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Many thanks for your reply Ritz, 

e-medical client information sheet says my case has been submitted with DIBP hope this suffice right. 
Another question - I have done my medicals after CO has requested , from now how long will take for the closer to get my grant ( 1 Month )


----------



## Blue Bird

samirshah7 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have joined this forum today and have been reading the threads since morning.
> 
> It is really great to see such an active thread on 190.
> 
> I have lodged my SA SS on August 25th 2014. There after we were asked by the case officer to submit the PCC and medicals of my wife. I had submitted PCC on 20th Oct 2014 and my wife's medicals were on 22nd Oct 2014. Its been a week now and we haven't received any reply from case officer or the department.
> 
> Can anyone suggest after submitting the required documents and fulfilling the required obligations, how much time does it take for grant of visa to come ?
> 
> Regards,
> Samir
> 
> EOI Submitted: 04/07/2014; Invitation received on 30/07/2014; Visa lodged on 25/08/2014; Medicals on 04/09/2014; PCC on 20/10/2014.


*Hi Samir,*
Welcome to this forum and grant time is uncertain because every one has his own affairs to be judged so be patience and watch the game.:juggle:

It might come in 01 month or 06 months on average. There is a tracking sheet add your name there and you have better idea for outcome.:fingerscrossed:

http://tinyurl.com/visa190AU


----------



## Tejil

samirshah7 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have joined this forum today and have been reading the threads since morning.
> 
> It is really great to see such an active thread on 190.
> 
> I have lodged my SA SS on August 25th 2014. There after we were asked by the case officer to submit the PCC and medicals of my wife. I had submitted PCC on 20th Oct 2014 and my wife's medicals were on 22nd Oct 2014. Its been a week now and we haven't received any reply from case officer or the department.
> 
> Can anyone suggest after submitting the required documents and fulfilling the required obligations, how much time does it take for grant of visa to come ?
> 
> Regards,
> Samir
> 
> EOI Submitted: 04/07/2014; Invitation received on 30/07/2014; Visa lodged on 25/08/2014; Medicals on 04/09/2014; PCC on 20/10/2014.


Hi Samir, 
May I please ask what is your profession? 
Which state did you apply for? subclass 190? Nd how many points did you have in total?

Thanks


----------



## samirshah7

Tejil said:


> Hi Samir,
> May I please ask what is your profession?
> Which state did you apply for? subclass 190? Nd how many points did you have in total?
> 
> Thanks


HI Tejil,

222111 - South Australia -SN 190 Permanent - Total Points 65


----------



## shoaib.pk

Blue Bird said:


> Congrats Shoaib,
> 
> It took 6 months.:fingerscrossed:


Thanks. Yes it took just over 5 months.


----------



## MIAG

below link only shows the details of the applicant, it does not show the status: any idea guyz !!

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## swatsandy

gerardOZ said:


> Friends, today we have just received our grant.. I cant express how thankful i am for the help
> of the forum members.. without you guys, I am sure we wont be able to receive this wonderful gift


Congratus GerardOz....


----------



## swatsandy

samirshah7 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have joined this forum today and have been reading the threads since morning.
> 
> It is really great to see such an active thread on 190.
> 
> I have lodged my SA SS on August 25th 2014. There after we were asked by the case officer to submit the PCC and medicals of my wife. I had submitted PCC on 20th Oct 2014 and my wife's medicals were on 22nd Oct 2014. Its been a week now and we haven't received any reply from case officer or the department.
> 
> Can anyone suggest after submitting the required documents and fulfilling the required obligations, how much time does it take for grant of visa to come ?
> 
> Regards,
> Samir
> 
> EOI Submitted: 04/07/2014; Invitation received on 30/07/2014; Visa lodged on 25/08/2014; Medicals on 04/09/2014; PCC on 20/10/2014.


Hi Samir,
you might be contacted anytime now. may be in a day/week/month.....!!! Generally DIBP gets back on the case again within 28 days of timeline.


----------



## swatsandy

Congratus to all who have received their grants.
I would request you to please keep updating the visa tracker sheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=174


----------



## swatsandy

Hi Guys, 

There is news from one of the migration agent regarding 189/190 applications lodged in August and September 2014. Please read this thread carefully, I think this can be good news for those who have lodged their applications in September 2014. Others lodged apps in August 2014, I also need your kindly attention in this thread. VERY IMPORTANT !!!

1)	As per requirement from DIBP, every CO has to review their current applications within the time frames so that they can move to other applications. This means at the moment, you can see that they are reviewing those applications lodged in August 2014, some of them have already finished processing August 2014 within their time frames and now they start to move on to the September applications. Others are still trying to finish August applications as quickly as they can.

2)	SEPTEMBER applications lodged:
From now on, few teams in DIBP will start to process the applications lodged in September 2014. For those who lodged their applications before 14 September 2014, you guys can expect to have your GOLDEN MAILS ( i.e VISA GRANT) from now on, but you gotta be patient. You should understand that only few teams in DIBP start to review your applications atm (in Section 1, I have already explained to you guys the reasons why). You should know that the process of applications for you guys will be slow, very slow I must say so Be patient!! That’s all you must do at this stage. For those who lodged their applications after 14 September 2014, you can expect to have your visa grant around 20 November 2014 onwards.

Please note that: 

Make sure all your documents are frontloaded. Meds check should be done before a CO is allocated for your case.
For those who submit Meds check and PCC after your CO is allocated (especially those applied applications outside Australia) to your case or those coming from high risk countries, you should expect to have your visa grant a bit later than others.

3)	AUGUST applications lodged:

From what my agent said Immi staff are extremely angry and annoyed with August applicants. They said they had been trying hard to review those applications as quickly as they could; however, there are a huge number of phone calls and even emails bombarding their teams to ask all the same questions such as CO allocation timeframes, asking if their own applications been allocated to a CO or any team or not, even complaining to Immi staff that why they lodged their applications in the very first place of August, but until now have not got visa grant or CO allocated or comparing their own cases to others who lodged their applications very near to the end of August but got grant already etc……… This is the main reason why the speed of processing of the August applications gets too slow at the moment (you guys all can see this on visa tracker). Furthermore, as being told, compared previous months, August processing time is too slow due to those reasons. In previous months, they said they did receive phone calls and emails but not like August, just too many calls and emails. They are being busy answering phone calls and emails but NOT reviewing the applications. 

So for your own benefits and also for others, I beg you guys NOT to call or email them and ask for those above questions anymore. Let them do their jobs. They want to help us a lot, but what we are doing now is just to meddle with their available time to process your own applications and others. 

So please DO NOT feel itchy in your hands to make phone calls to them. If you guys follow my advice, I am sure all of you and I myself will get our GOLDEN MAILS very soon. 

NOTE:
This advice is applied to all applicants (189 & 190 August and September applicants). Please keep in mind that every call you make or every email you send to DIBP, this not only affect your own applications process & outcome but also others.


----------



## Blue Bird

Swatsandy
If is it so then where we fall 
April 2014
May 2014
June 2014
July 2014


----------



## swatsandy

Blue Bird said:


> Swatsandy
> If is it so then where we fall
> April 2014
> May 2014
> June 2014
> July 2014


I suppose most of those have already got grants except high risk countries those needs external security checks which takes time than other normal cases.


----------



## MIAG

swatsandy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> There is news from one of the migration agent regarding 189/190 applications lodged in August and September 2014. Please read this thread carefully, I think this can be good news for those who have lodged their applications in September 2014. Others lodged apps in August 2014, I also need your kindly attention in this thread. VERY IMPORTANT !!!
> 
> 1)	As per requirement from DIBP, every CO has to review their current applications within the time frames so that they can move to other applications. This means at the moment, you can see that they are reviewing those applications lodged in August 2014, some of them have already finished processing August 2014 within their time frames and now they start to move on to the September applications. Others are still trying to finish August applications as quickly as they can.
> 
> 2)	SEPTEMBER applications lodged:
> From now on, few teams in DIBP will start to process the applications lodged in September 2014. For those who lodged their applications before 14 September 2014, you guys can expect to have your GOLDEN MAILS ( i.e VISA GRANT) from now on, but you gotta be patient. You should understand that only few teams in DIBP start to review your applications atm (in Section 1, I have already explained to you guys the reasons why). You should know that the process of applications for you guys will be slow, very slow I must say so Be patient!! That’s all you must do at this stage. For those who lodged their applications after 14 September 2014, you can expect to have your visa grant around 20 November 2014 onwards.
> 
> Please note that:
> 
> Make sure all your documents are frontloaded. Meds check should be done before a CO is allocated for your case.
> For those who submit Meds check and PCC after your CO is allocated (especially those applied applications outside Australia) to your case or those coming from high risk countries, you should expect to have your visa grant a bit later than others.
> 
> 3)	AUGUST applications lodged:
> 
> From what my agent said Immi staff are extremely angry and annoyed with August applicants. They said they had been trying hard to review those applications as quickly as they could; however, there are a huge number of phone calls and even emails bombarding their teams to ask all the same questions such as CO allocation timeframes, asking if their own applications been allocated to a CO or any team or not, even complaining to Immi staff that why they lodged their applications in the very first place of August, but until now have not got visa grant or CO allocated or comparing their own cases to others who lodged their applications very near to the end of August but got grant already etc……… This is the main reason why the speed of processing of the August applications gets too slow at the moment (you guys all can see this on visa tracker). Furthermore, as being told, compared previous months, August processing time is too slow due to those reasons. In previous months, they said they did receive phone calls and emails but not like August, just too many calls and emails. They are being busy answering phone calls and emails but NOT reviewing the applications.
> 
> So for your own benefits and also for others, I beg you guys NOT to call or email them and ask for those above questions anymore. Let them do their jobs. They want to help us a lot, but what we are doing now is just to meddle with their available time to process your own applications and others.
> 
> So please DO NOT feel itchy in your hands to make phone calls to them. If you guys follow my advice, I am sure all of you and I myself will get our GOLDEN MAILS very soon.
> 
> NOTE:
> This advice is applied to all applicants (189 & 190 August and September applicants). Please keep in mind that every call you make or every email you send to DIBP, this not only affect your own applications process & outcome but also others.


Whats the source-- and how can you be so sure about this-- its not possible to fforget applicants who applied prior to Aug and Sep. There may be a possibility they have done something to manage it faster since they have already announced an approx timeframe of 3 months.


----------



## swatsandy

MIAG said:


> Whats the source-- and how can you be so sure about this-- its not possible to fforget applicants who applied prior to Aug and Sep. There may be a possibility they have done something to manage it faster since they have already announced an approx timeframe of 3 months.


I got this info from one of the parallel forum. Ofcourse all previous applications will have priority but there is new team appointed for applications of Sep onwards to avoid further long queue.


----------



## ausplanery

Thanks for your useful information. At least this would release me from the stress :fingerscrossed:



swatsandy said:


> I got this info from one of the parallel forum. Ofcourse all previous applications will have priority but there is new team appointed for applications of Sep onwards to avoid further long queue.


----------



## swatsandy

Good news... one grant today for NSW...lodged visa on 3 Sep 2014...

jason S	3-Sep-2014	233211	190	Direct Grant	all docs uploaded with application	30-Oct-2014	Chinese	AU Onshore	NSW 1.90	Independent


----------



## Blue Bird

swatsandy said:


> Good news... one grant today for NSW...lodged visa on 3 Sep 2014...
> 
> jason S	3-Sep-2014	233211	190	Direct Grant	all docs uploaded with application	30-Oct-2014	Chinese	AU Onshore	NSW 1.90	Independent


Good :juggle:


----------



## Aajay18

Hi BlueBird,
My CO as had asked me for my Daughter ID proof, which I had forwarded on the same day, however spouse’s name was missing and hence I informed him.
After 15 Days I get a mail from another GSM ID stating that Your Spouse’ s name missing was technical glitch and therefore I should not worry.
However, there was not communication on the docs I had sent for my daughter ID and also not mention as how long will the process take?
When I logged in on the imm account there was only one communication which was sent by CO requesting for my Daughter ID, Yesterday Comm was not there
I don’t know what to think about it, really confused.

223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited


----------



## Aajay18

Blue Bird said:


> Good :juggle:


 Hi BlueBird,
My CO as had asked me for my Daughter ID proof, which I had forwarded on the same day, however spouse’s name was missing and hence I informed him.
After 15 Days I get a mail from another GSM ID stating that Your Spouse’ s name missing was technical glitch and therefore I should not worry.
However, there was not communication on the docs I had sent for my daughter ID and also not mention as how long will the process take?
When I logged in on the imm account there was only one communication which was sent by CO requesting for my Daughter ID, Yesterday Comm was not there
I don’t know what to think about it, really confused.

223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited


----------



## Aajay18

swatsandy said:


> Hi Samir,
> you might be contacted anytime now. may be in a day/week/month.....!!! Generally DIBP gets back on the case again within 28 days of timeline.


 Hi SwatSandy,
My CO as had asked me for my Daughter ID proof, which I had forwarded on the same day, however spouse’s name was missing and hence I informed him.
After 15 Days I get a mail from another GSM ID stating that Your Spouse’ s name missing was technical glitch and therefore I should not worry.
However, there was not communication on the docs I had sent for my daughter ID and also not mention as how long will the process take?
When I logged in on the imm account there was only one communication which was sent by CO requesting for my Daughter ID, Yesterday Comm was not there
I don’t know what to think about it, really confused.

223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited


----------



## MIAG

Aajay18 said:


> Hi BlueBird,
> My CO as had asked me for my Daughter ID proof, which I had forwarded on the same day, however spouse’s name was missing and hence I informed him.
> After 15 Days I get a mail from another GSM ID stating that Your Spouse’ s name missing was technical glitch and therefore I should not worry.
> However, there was not communication on the docs I had sent for my daughter ID and also not mention as how long will the process take?
> When I logged in on the imm account there was only one communication which was sent by CO requesting for my Daughter ID, Yesterday Comm was not there
> I don’t know what to think about it, really confused.
> 
> 223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited


you should be OK, dont worry and keep your patience.


----------



## samirshah7

swatsandy said:


> Hi Samir,
> you might be contacted anytime now. may be in a day/week/month.....!!! Generally DIBP gets back on the case again within 28 days of timeline.


Hi Swatsandy,

Thank you very much. Eagerly waiting for the Golden Mail.


----------



## Sheeb

swatsandy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> There is news from one of the migration agent regarding 189/190 applications lodged in August and September 2014. Please read this thread carefully, I think this can be good news for those who have lodged their applications in September 2014. Others lodged apps in August 2014, I also need your kindly attention in this thread. VERY IMPORTANT !!!
> 
> 1)	As per requirement from DIBP, every CO has to review their current applications within the time frames so that they can move to other applications. This means at the moment, you can see that they are reviewing those applications lodged in August 2014, some of them have already finished processing August 2014 within their time frames and now they start to move on to the September applications. Others are still trying to finish August applications as quickly as they can.
> 
> 2)	SEPTEMBER applications lodged:
> From now on, few teams in DIBP will start to process the applications lodged in September 2014. For those who lodged their applications before 14 September 2014, you guys can expect to have your GOLDEN MAILS ( i.e VISA GRANT) from now on, but you gotta be patient. You should understand that only few teams in DIBP start to review your applications atm (in Section 1, I have already explained to you guys the reasons why). You should know that the process of applications for you guys will be slow, very slow I must say so Be patient!! That’s all you must do at this stage. For those who lodged their applications after 14 September 2014, you can expect to have your visa grant around 20 November 2014 onwards.
> 
> Please note that:
> 
> Make sure all your documents are frontloaded. Meds check should be done before a CO is allocated for your case.
> For those who submit Meds check and PCC after your CO is allocated (especially those applied applications outside Australia) to your case or those coming from high risk countries, you should expect to have your visa grant a bit later than others.
> 
> 3)	AUGUST applications lodged:
> 
> From what my agent said Immi staff are extremely angry and annoyed with August applicants. They said they had been trying hard to review those applications as quickly as they could; however, there are a huge number of phone calls and even emails bombarding their teams to ask all the same questions such as CO allocation timeframes, asking if their own applications been allocated to a CO or any team or not, even complaining to Immi staff that why they lodged their applications in the very first place of August, but until now have not got visa grant or CO allocated or comparing their own cases to others who lodged their applications very near to the end of August but got grant already etc……… This is the main reason why the speed of processing of the August applications gets too slow at the moment (you guys all can see this on visa tracker). Furthermore, as being told, compared previous months, August processing time is too slow due to those reasons. In previous months, they said they did receive phone calls and emails but not like August, just too many calls and emails. They are being busy answering phone calls and emails but NOT reviewing the applications.
> 
> So for your own benefits and also for others, I beg you guys NOT to call or email them and ask for those above questions anymore. Let them do their jobs. They want to help us a lot, but what we are doing now is just to meddle with their available time to process your own applications and others.
> 
> So please DO NOT feel itchy in your hands to make phone calls to them. If you guys follow my advice, I am sure all of you and I myself will get our GOLDEN MAILS very soon.
> 
> NOTE:
> This advice is applied to all applicants (189 & 190 August and September applicants). Please keep in mind that every call you make or every email you send to DIBP, this not only affect your own applications process & outcome but also others.


Well said...yes we must allow them to do their work. .. Thanks for your detailed advice.


----------



## Blue Bird

Aajay18 said:


> Hi SwatSandy,
> My CO as had asked me for my Daughter ID proof, which I had forwarded on the same day, however spouse’s name was missing and hence I informed him.
> After 15 Days I get a mail from another GSM ID stating that Your Spouse’ s name missing was technical glitch and therefore I should not worry.
> However, there was not communication on the docs I had sent for my daughter ID and also not mention as how long will the process take?
> When I logged in on the imm account there was only one communication which was sent by CO requesting for my Daughter ID, Yesterday Comm was not there
> I don’t know what to think about it, really confused.
> 
> 223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited


Hi,
How are you? Don't worry every thing is going as usual. You have send every thing to CO and CO will take further action. Would you believe people receive their grant showing immi account nothing.

Be relaxed and wait for outcome. I am with you and awaiting for outcome.:juggle:


----------



## swatsandy

Good start from DIBP 
Many direct grants to first week's applicants of September.
They have almost processed upto 8 Sep 2014.
I am hoping mine in next week


----------



## Sheeb

swatsandy said:


> Good start from DIBP
> Many direct grants to first week's applicants of September.
> They have almost processed upto 8 Sep 2014.
> I am hoping mine in next week


All the best. .. you will surely get your soon.


----------



## sultanshah

Dear brothers,

I have a question. I am an electrical engineer from Pakistan. I have 5 years work experience which is also assessed by engineers Australia. If I complete 60 points (190 visa) without claiming points for work experience, will DIBP create any problem or issue?. Acctually I am not confident about my employers. My last employer has winded up the company and there is an issue with my new employer.

points distribution:
age: 30, qualification: 15, IELTS: 10, Nomination: 5. total: 60 points.

Please discuss.

Regards


----------



## bijili

Hello Guys,

I am happy to inform you that I have been granted visa on Oct 27th. I live in Melbourne. what is the process after visa has been granted?. Do I need to inform my NSW address to Immigration? Is there any time line to migrate to NSW? What is the grace period?


----------



## Sam16

bijili said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am happy to inform you that I have been granted visa on Oct 27th. I live in Melbourne. what is the process after visa has been granted?. Do I need to inform my NSW address to Immigration? Is there any time line to migrate to NSW? What is the grace period?


Hi Bijli,
Many Congrats. Yes you should inform Nsw state government regarding this if you have intention to go to NSW. You need to fill application kind of form.When you inform them that you got the PR, they will send you the form in email . Although this is based on my friend's experience, you can ask nsw guys in detail.


----------



## Waqarali20005

bijili said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am happy to inform you that I have been granted visa on Oct 27th. I live in Melbourne. what is the process after visa has been granted?. Do I need to inform my NSW address to Immigration? Is there any time line to migrate to NSW? What is the grace period?


When you inform them about your visa, they will in return send you a form which is called Applicant Information Amendment Form. let me see if i have this form, i will send it to you, just fill in and send them once you settle down in NSW. their is nothing like a grace period. You should move when it is convenient for you to do so.

I am unable to attach anything in PM or in the thread. PM me your email id and i will send it on that


----------



## Blue Bird

Blue Bird said:


> *July:*
> FaysalM: CO : 16 September : Grant : Awaiting
> Blue Bird: CO : 28 August : Grant : Awaiting
> Usman: CO : 09 September : Grant : Awaiting
> Rooks: CO : 12 October : Grant : Awaiting
> 
> *August :*
> Babajani: CO : 16th October : Grant : Awaiting
> ENZEE : CO : 15th October: Grant :Awaiting
> 
> Regards,


Any update from July Candidates:juggle:


----------



## MIAG

Blue Bird said:


> Any update from July Candidates:juggle:


I think July applicants would be waiting till or further mid/end of November 2014.


----------



## Blue Bird

MIAG said:


> I think July applicants would be waiting till or further mid/end of November 2014.


July:
FaysalM: CO : 16 September : Grant : Awaiting
Blue Bird: CO : 28 August : Grant : Awaiting
Usman: CO : 09 September : Grant : Awaiting
Rooks: CO : 12 October : Grant : Awaiting
MIAG: CO : 09 October : Grant : Awaiting

You are also with us. MIAG you are expecting in mid of November 14 but I have one observation that last two grants to Pakistani Applicants are finialised in 5 to 6 months like Shoaib and Waqar Ali. :juggle:


----------



## rajk1983

Waqarali20005 said:


> When you inform them about your visa, they will in return send you a form which is called Applicant Information Amendment Form. let me see if i have this form, i will send it to you, just fill in and send them once you settle down in NSW. their is nothing like a grace period. You should move when it is convenient for you to do so.
> 
> I am unable to attach anything in PM or in the thread. PM me your email id and i will send it on that


Hi All Just want to inform you that i got my grant on 20th Aug.Living in melbourne from last 3 years .Will move to Nsw soon.This forum is really great and helpfull.lane:


----------



## Aajay18

Another Day Gone , No Mail !!!!!

223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited


----------



## Blue Bird

Aajay18 said:


> Another Day Gone , No Mail !!!!!
> 
> 223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited


Yes you are right, I guess monthly quota is being ended and will start from 3rd November 2014.:juggle:


----------



## kkasunperera

Blue Bird said:


> Yes you are right, I guess monthly quota is being ended and will start from 3rd November 2014.:juggle:


How do you know there is a monthly quota. I know there is a yearly quota, can you share the reference that DIBP says there is a monthly quota?


----------



## Blue Bird

kkasunperera said:


> How do you know there is a monthly quota. I know there is a yearly quota, can you share the reference that DIBP says there is a monthly quota?


Hi,
You are right they have yearly quota but as per my observation they frequent grants at the start of their fiscal year means July and gradually they starts to decrease the number.


----------



## transactor

I think that's caused by the volume of applications which is typically more during the start of the fiscal year, rather than a "monthly quota".

If they have issued the EOI, they should be prepared to grant visas provided all points claims are proven and necessary checks returned with no flags.



Blue Bird said:


> Hi,
> You are right they have yearly quota but as per my observation they frequent grants at the start of their fiscal year means July and gradually they starts to decrease the number.


----------



## Aajay18

transactor said:


> I think that's caused by the volume of applications which is typically more during the start of the fiscal year, rather than a "monthly quota".
> 
> If they have issued the EOI, they should be prepared to grant visas provided all points claims are proven and necessary checks returned with no flags.


I totally Agree,if Invite is there Visa should b issued. I feel however that ACT has not issued high number of visa as compared to other states.



223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited


----------



## Blue Bird

MIAG said:


> I think July applicants would be waiting till or further mid/end of November 2014.


MIAG,
Please add you name in the tracker sheet as well.http://tinyurl.com/visa190AU


----------



## SDS

Totally agree with your statement.ACT is very slow in issuing the visa. People have been waiting for so long . Other states have finished up most of the applied cases till NOV I guess.
Wishing everyone all the best . Hope to see ACT pushing more visas.
Regards
SDS






Aajay18 said:


> I totally Agree,if Invite is there Visa should b issued. I feel however that ACT has not issued high number of visa as compared to other states.
> 
> 
> 
> 223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited


----------



## Blue Bird

Days count as on 03.11.2014

*April 190Applicants:*
Yenigalla: CO: 31 July: Grant: Awaiting:juggle: (6 Months-15 Days)

*July 190 applicants:*
FaysalM: CO: 16 September: Grant : Awaiting:juggle: (3 Months-30 Days)
Blue Bird:CO: 28 August: Grant : Awaiting:juggle: (3 Months-18 Days)
Usman: CO: 09 September: Grant : Awaiting:juggle: (3 Months-11 Days)
Rooks: CO: 12 September: Grant : Awaiting:juggle: (3 Months-12 Days)
MIAG: CO: 09 October: Grant : Awaiting:juggle: (3 Months-4 Days)


----------



## MIAG

Blue Bird said:


> MIAG,
> Please add you name in the tracker sheet as well.http://tinyurl.com/visa190AU


there is some issue in accessing it.


----------



## chris5550

Finally received my grant yesterday. Thanks to the forum buddies. All the very best for those who are yet to receive their grant.


----------



## Future_ozzy

chris5550 said:


> Finally received my grant yesterday. Thanks to the forum buddies. All the very best for those who are yet to receive their grant.


Congratulations Chris .

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## tarunar1

chris5550 said:


> Finally received my grant yesterday. Thanks to the forum buddies. All the very best for those who are yet to receive their grant.


Congrats buddy...

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## swatsandy

chris5550 said:


> Finally received my grant yesterday. Thanks to the forum buddies. All the very best for those who are yet to receive their grant.


Congratus Chris !!!
Party hard


----------



## swatsandy

chris5550 said:


> Finally received my grant yesterday. Thanks to the forum buddies. All the very best for those who are yet to receive their grant.


Can you please update tracker...??

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=192


----------



## Sheeb

chris5550 said:


> Finally received my grant yesterday. Thanks to the forum buddies. All the very best for those who are yet to receive their grant.


Congrats Chris


----------



## sameer7106

chris5550 said:


> Finally received my grant yesterday. Thanks to the forum buddies. All the very best for those who are yet to receive their grant.


Congratulations for the beginning of new life!!


----------



## swatsandy

It seems some of the applicants received grants on 31 Oct 2014.
I would request all of them to update the tracker too
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MMS

Hi everyone
I would like to state that I have been reading tags since six months always wanted to share things but was lazy to make an account.

I have got the positive assessment for sales and marketing manager 131112 from AIM, for invitation for SA. Have applied visa on DIBP on 25 October.

My question is reading all those threads that's it's scary that some people have not got CO for 5 months what is the criteria for cause I am expecting things to be fine in 3 months max as stated on DIBP sight

Please advice seniors


----------



## MMS

MMS said:


> Hi everyone I would like to state that I have been reading tags since six months always wanted to share things but was lazy to make an account. I have got the positive assessment for sales and marketing manager 131112 from AIM, for invitation for SA. Have applied visa on DIBP on 25 October. My question is reading all those threads that's it's scary that some people have not got CO for 5 months what is the criteria for cause I am expecting things to be fine in 3 months max as stated on DIBP sight Please advice seniors


And just to add I have got the invitation from SA sorry typing error.
I am not using any agent just doing all on my own remember reading quotes about how it was impossible to get positive assessment from AIM, and now now since I have it I am still freaked out reading people's experience waiting for the grants.


----------



## Luby3

chris5550 said:


> Finally received my grant yesterday. Thanks to the forum buddies. All the very best for those who are yet to receive their grant.


Congratulation. Wish u all the best


----------



## Sam16

I wouldn't be surprise if there is no grant today. There is a public holiday tomorrow so people would have taken leave today to make 4 days continuous leave.Everything would be routine from Wednesday.


----------



## padmakarrao

SDS said:


> Totally agree with your statement.ACT is very slow in issuing the visa. People have been waiting for so long . Other states have finished up most of the applied cases till NOV I guess. Wishing everyone all the best . Hope to see ACT pushing more visas. Regards SDS


Sorry for being ignorant, but does ACT issue visa? I thought they just offer the nomination and then its DIBP that would issue visa!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## SDS

Yes my friend you are right, I meant that the ACT visa issuing are low as compared to other states. all the best to you for a new beginning in Australia .
Regards
SDS



padmakarrao said:


> Sorry for being ignorant, but does ACT issue visa? I thought they just offer the nomination and then its DIBP that would issue visa!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## transactor

Well it is not a national public holiday, so let's see.



Sam16 said:


> I wouldn't be surprise if there is no grant today. There is a public holiday tomorrow so people would have taken leave today to make 4 days continuous leave.Everything would be routine from Wednesday.


----------



## Future_ozzy

SDS said:


> Yes my friend you are right, I meant that the ACT visa issuing are low as compared to other states. all the best to you for a new beginning in Australia .
> Regards
> SDS


ACT or for that matter none of the states issue visa.

Visa issuing decision is with DIBP, state has no say in it. State's role is limited to only state nomination.

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sam16

SDS said:


> Yes my friend you are right, I meant that the ACT visa issuing are low as compared to other states. all the best to you for a new beginning in Australia .
> Regards
> SDS


Agree.


----------



## Sam16

transactor said:


> Well it is not a national public holiday, so let's see.


Agree. That's also correct. Wait and hope for the best. I believe you are the next for the grant
Hope this is your last week of wait.


----------



## swatsandy

Sam16 said:


> Agree. That's also correct. Wait and hope for the best. I believe you are the next for the grant
> Hope this is your last week of wait.


hope few of them would be there for handling cases...


----------



## Blue Bird

Tomorrow isn't a national holiday. Last week was favourable for 189 as compared to 190.

No grant is notified today either.


----------



## Aajay18

padmakarrao said:


> Sorry for being ignorant, but does ACT issue visa? I thought they just offer the nomination and then its DIBP that would issue visa!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


IS ACT being a smaller state the no of visa issues are also less as compared to other state.

Is this the reason for DIBP gives priority to other state when it comes for VISA.

223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| Grant: Eagerly Awaited


----------



## swatsandy

Aajay18 said:


> IS ACT being a smaller state the no of visa issues are also less as compared to other state.
> 
> Is this the reason for DIBP gives priority to other state when it comes for VISA.
> 
> 223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| Grant: Eagerly Awaited


It seems that you are already through with 12 weeks. Now it would be appropriate to contact DIBP to expedite your case.


----------



## Aajay18

Your CO asks for Docs and you give him on the same day.After 15 days you receive a mail from other ID stating "at this moment we don't require anymore docs,if we want we will let you know" And then you wait and wait and wait and then you wait ........how long 

What is going on 

223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited


----------



## Aajay18

Your CO asks for Docs and you give him on the same day.After 15 days you receive a mail from other ID stating "at this moment we don't require anymore docs,if we want we will let you know" And then you wait and wait and wait and then you wait ........how long

What is going on 


223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited


----------



## Aajay18

I feel this Team 4 is the laziest team.coz as per the google doc they have issued less no of visa

Cant take it anymore......it is killing

223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited


----------



## carthik.annayan

Hey Guys


----------



## carthik.annayan

GinjaNINJA said:


> Who on earth told ya that you have to stay min of 15 days.
> You can literally take the next fight out of Australia once you land and clear immigration.
> There aint any min stay required
> Goodluck with the trip.


Thanks Buddy, Yes indeed that was some wrong info. I landed in Sydney Safely, and now moved to canberra. Will be applying for some jobs lets see how it works This forum is full off Information and i Love it here!

Cheers,
Carthik


----------



## ParadiseSoul

*Own ImmiAccount*

Hi Everyone,
My first post on this forum.
Have lodged my visa application on 3rd Oct 2014. PCC and Medicals are yet to be done.
I am operating through consultant. Though I trust him but wanna know can I make my own ImmiAccount and import my application to view what is happening with my application.
What impact will it have on my consultant's ImmiAccount?
Whether my consultant will know about this activity? If not, will he still be able to receive updates on my application.
Waiting...............
ParadiseSoul.


----------



## swatsandy

any grant today? it seems too quite...........


----------



## Blue Bird

Today again 189 rocks


----------



## Blue Bird

Paradisesoul 
You can make your own immi account and import ur application in this way you can see activity of your agent and CO


----------



## ausplanery

Blue Bird said:


> Today again 189 rocks


It shows the latest GSM lodgement date for Priority 3 is 9 September 2014 on DIBP website officially.


----------



## ParadiseSoul

Blue Bird said:


> Paradisesoul
> You can make your own immi account and import ur application in this way you can see activity of your agent and CO


Thanks Blue Bird.
But question is whether my consultant know that I have made my own ImmiAccount?
If no, will he also keep on receiving the updates?
Thanks in advance.
Regards,


----------



## swatsandy

Blue Bird said:


> Today again 189 rocks


Thats right..
All grants for 189 today...... upto 10 Sep 2014


----------



## swatsandy

swatsandy said:


> Thats right..
> All grants for 189 today...... upto 10 Sep 2014


I thought 190 is higher priority than 189 :confused2:
190 visas are processed upto 8 Sep 2014 while 189 visas are processed upto 10 Sep 2014


----------



## swatsandy

GSM SkillSelect allocation information
Lodgement dates for GSM SkillSelect applications allocated to processing teams
Visa Subclass	Priority Group 3	Priority Group 4
189 Skilled – Independent	N/A	8 August 2014
190 Skilled – Nominated	9 September 2014	N/A
489 Skilled – Regional	9 September 2014	1 September 2014


----------



## Aajay18

swatsandy said:


> GSM SkillSelect allocation information
> Lodgement dates for GSM SkillSelect applications allocated to processing teams
> Visa Subclass	Priority Group 3	Priority Group 4
> 189 Skilled – Independent	N/A	8 August 2014
> 190 Skilled – Nominated	9 September 2014	N/A
> 489 Skilled – Regional	9 September 2014	1 September 2014


What does it mean 

223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited [


----------



## chris5550

*Thank you*

Hi Future_ozzy, tarunar1, swatsandy, Sheeb, sameer7106 and Luby3...Thanks for your wishes.

Planning for a trip in August 2015 to validate our VISAs.


----------



## ParadiseSoul

Aajay18 said:


> What does it mean
> 
> 223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited [


It means that teams have started working on applications for 190 Visas which were logged on 09th Sep and for 189 Visas it is 08th Aug.

Hope it clarifies.

Regards.


----------



## enzee

swatsandy said:


> GSM SkillSelect allocation information
> Lodgement dates for GSM SkillSelect applications allocated to processing teams
> Visa Subclass	Priority Group 3	Priority Group 4
> 189 Skilled – Independent	N/A	8 August 2014
> 190 Skilled – Nominated	9 September 2014	N/A
> 489 Skilled – Regional	9 September 2014	1 September 2014


Can u please share the source for this


----------



## TheExpatriate

my friend got 190 grant today after less than 5 weeks from lodgement and only 1 hour from uploading all documents !


----------



## Blue Bird

TheExpatriate said:


> my friend got 190 grant today after less than 5 weeks from lodgement and only 1 hour from uploading all documents !


Oh good he is first one who get grant in November. Congrats for your friend and I am sure he is not from Pakistan.


----------



## Blue Bird

ParadiseSoul said:


> Thanks Blue Bird.
> But question is whether my consultant know that I have made my own ImmiAccount?
> If no, will he also keep on receiving the updates?
> Thanks in advance.
> Regards,


Your consultant cannot know about this and you have authorize him for correspondence so your consultant will do all correspondence you can just watch the activities if you add your email in alerts. This is very simple you do not need to worry there is no harm.


----------



## swatsandy

TheExpatriate said:


> my friend got 190 grant today after less than 5 weeks from lodgement and only 1 hour from uploading all documents !


Thats Great...
Can you please share the timelines??


----------



## swatsandy

enzee said:


> Can u please share the source for this


Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


----------



## Aajay18

TheExpatriate said:


> my friend got 190 grant today after less than 5 weeks from lodgement and only 1 hour from uploading all documents !


Your CO asks for Docs and you give him on the same day.After 15 days you receive a mail from other ID stating "at this moment we don't require anymore docs,if we want we will let you know" And then you wait and wait and wait and then you wait ........how long

what do you think why it is taking time in my case...

223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited


----------



## Aajay18

ParadiseSoul said:


> It means that teams have started working on applications for 190 Visas which were logged on 09th Sep and for 189 Visas it is 08th Aug.
> 
> Hope it clarifies.
> 
> Regards.


Thanks,Can you tell what happens to application which was logged in Aug:noidea:

223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited


----------



## ParadiseSoul

Aajay18 said:


> Thanks,Can you tell what happens to application which was logged in Aug:noidea:
> 
> 223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited


Ideally those should have also been under process but nothing can be said for sure as every application has its own unique dynamics hence treated accordingly.


----------



## swatsandy

TheExpatriate said:


> my friend got 190 grant today after less than 5 weeks from lodgement and only 1 hour from uploading all documents !


I suppose your friend's case must be handled by Brisbane Team 33. Those are much quicker as compare to other allocated teams.


----------



## ParadiseSoul

Blue Bird said:


> Your consultant cannot know about this and you have authorize him for correspondence so your consultant will do all correspondence you can just watch the activities if you add your email in alerts. This is very simple you do not need to worry there is no harm.


Thank you so much Blue Bird.
One last question on the subject:
Under "Using Agent", DIBP says that only one email ID will be used for communication either of applicant or agent. Then adding email for alerts won't divert the communication flow from agent to applicant?? Will both of us will reseive alerts??Please clarify.
Thanks.


----------



## swatsandy

Aajay18 said:


> What does it mean
> 
> 223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited [


190 visa allocation is started from today for the applicants lodged on 9 Sep 2014 onwards.....:juggle:


----------



## Blue Bird

Paradisesoul once when your agent submitted application she gave her email for correspondence and she will only receive email from CO and she can only reply.
If u create another immi account u will go in preference and u can add your email just for alert. In which if CO write an email to your agent you will receive just an alert not the email. I hope now may understand.

When you will create your immi account you will better understand.
Regards


----------



## ParadiseSoul

Blue Bird said:


> Paradisesoul once when your agent submitted application she gave her email for correspondence and she will only receive email from CO and she can only reply.
> If u create another immi account u will go in preference and u can add your email just for alert. In which if CO write an email to your agent you will receive just an alert not the email. I hope now may understand.
> 
> When you will create your immi account you will better understand.
> Regards


Thanks Blue Bird.

Let me try.

I will ask in case of any confusion.


----------



## Blue Bird

Blue Bird said:


> Days count as on 04.11.2014
> 
> *April 190Applicants:*
> Yenigalla: CO: 31 July: Grant: Awaiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (6 Months-16 Days)
> 
> *July 190 applicants:*
> FaysalM: CO: 16 September: Grant : Awaiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (3 Months-31 Days)
> Blue Bird:CO: 28 August: Grant : Awaiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (3 Months-19 Days)
> Usman: CO: 09 September: Grant : Awaiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (3 Months-12 Days)
> Rooks: CO: 12 September: Grant : Awaiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (3 Months-13 Days)
> MIAG: CO: 09 October: Grant : Awaiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (3 Months-05 Days)


Hi guys,
Any update today?


----------



## kevin538

Dears - I have created an parallel immi account as my agent refused to share the credentials , please guide me how to add my email to receive alert. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gary31

Its a grant , grant grant grant grant. Super happy , waheguru is great.

All the best to you guyz


----------



## humtum

gary31 said:


> Its a grant , grant grant grant grant. Super happy , waheguru is great.
> 
> All the best to you guyz


Congrats....and All the best.


----------



## swatsandy

gary31 said:


> Its a grant , grant grant grant grant. Super happy , waheguru is great.
> 
> All the best to you guyz


Congratus Gary....
Please update tracker.........
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=204


----------



## swatsandy

any grant today for the month of september??


----------



## padmakarrao

gary31 said:


> Its a grant , grant grant grant grant. Super happy , waheguru is great.
> 
> All the best to you guyz


Congrats Gary Paaji, have a great future in Oz.


----------



## Blue Bird

Kevin
Go to My preference click manage application alert give your email I'd and save.
It may ask validation code when you click it a code will generate and send on ur I'd copy and paste then save in required field.
A message will come like successfully 

Regards


----------



## Blue Bird

gary31 said:


> Its a grant , grant grant grant grant. Super happy , waheguru is great.
> 
> All the best to you guyz


Congrats gary


----------



## Aajay18

gary31 said:


> Its a grant , grant grant grant grant. Super happy , waheguru is great.
> 
> All the best to you guyz


Congrats Gary and All the best !!!!!


223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited


----------



## ParadiseSoul

gary31 said:


> Its a grant , grant grant grant grant. Super happy , waheguru is great.
> 
> All the best to you guyz


Congrats .... All the best.


----------



## elamaran

gary31 said:


> Its a grant , grant grant grant grant. Super happy , waheguru is great.
> 
> All the best to you guyz


Congrats


----------



## Sheeb

gary31 said:


> Its a grant , grant grant grant grant. Super happy , waheguru is great.
> 
> All the best to you guyz


Congrats Gary . All the best. God bless you and your family


----------



## Blue Bird

Originally Posted by Blue Bird View Post
Days count as on 04.11.2014

April 190Applicants:
Yenigalla: CO: 31 July: Grant: Awaiting (6 Months-16 Days)

July 190 applicants:
FaysalM: CO: 16 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-31 Days)
Blue Bird:CO: 28 August: Grant : *04th Nov 2014* (3 Months-19 Days)
Usman: CO: 09 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-12 Days)
Rooks: CO: 12 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-13 Days)
MIAG: CO: 09 October: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-05 Days)

Alhamdulilah, we have received our Grant today. :cheer2: 
I would to say thanks for seniors.


----------



## Yenigalla

Blue Bird said:


> Originally Posted by Blue Bird View Post
> Days count as on 04.11.2014
> 
> April 190Applicants:
> Yenigalla: CO: 31 July: Grant: Awaiting (6 Months-16 Days)
> 
> July 190 applicants:
> FaysalM: CO: 16 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-31 Days)
> Blue Bird:CO: 28 August: Grant : *04th Nov 2014* (3 Months-19 Days)
> Usman: CO: 09 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-12 Days)
> Rooks: CO: 12 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-13 Days)
> MIAG: CO: 09 October: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-05 Days)
> 
> Alhamdulilah, we have received our Grant today. :cheer2:
> I would to say thanks for seniors.


Bluebird Congrats!!!!

lane:lane:lane:


----------



## enzee

Blue Bird said:


> Originally Posted by Blue Bird View Post
> Days count as on 04.11.2014
> 
> April 190Applicants:
> Yenigalla: CO: 31 July: Grant: Awaiting (6 Months-16 Days)
> 
> July 190 applicants:
> FaysalM: CO: 16 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-31 Days)
> Blue Bird:CO: 28 August: Grant : *04th Nov 2014* (3 Months-19 Days)
> Usman: CO: 09 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-12 Days)
> Rooks: CO: 12 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-13 Days)
> MIAG: CO: 09 October: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-05 Days)
> 
> Alhamdulilah, we have received our Grant today. :cheer2:
> I would to say thanks for seniors.


Congrats mate


----------



## ausplanery

Congratulations~ Bird Bird!  Your waiting period is gone!! Enjoy your new life!



Blue Bird said:


> Originally Posted by Blue Bird View Post
> Days count as on 04.11.2014
> 
> April 190Applicants:
> Yenigalla: CO: 31 July: Grant: Awaiting (6 Months-16 Days)
> 
> July 190 applicants:
> FaysalM: CO: 16 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-31 Days)
> Blue Bird:CO: 28 August: Grant : *04th Nov 2014* (3 Months-19 Days)
> Usman: CO: 09 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-12 Days)
> Rooks: CO: 12 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-13 Days)
> MIAG: CO: 09 October: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-05 Days)
> 
> Alhamdulilah, we have received our Grant today. :cheer2:
> I would to say thanks for seniors.


----------



## rooks

Blue Bird said:


> Originally Posted by Blue Bird View Post
> Days count as on 04.11.2014
> 
> April 190Applicants:
> Yenigalla: CO: 31 July: Grant: Awaiting (6 Months-16 Days)
> 
> July 190 applicants:
> FaysalM: CO: 16 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-31 Days)
> Blue Bird:CO: 28 August: Grant : *04th Nov 2014* (3 Months-19 Days)
> Usman: CO: 09 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-12 Days)
> Rooks: CO: 12 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-13 Days)
> MIAG: CO: 09 October: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-05 Days)
> 
> Alhamdulilah, we have received our Grant today. :cheer2:
> I would to say thanks for seniors.


Oh Man !!! What a relief! Hearty Congrats !!


----------



## zappy

Hi all,

I am waiting for the visa too. please find my timelines:
Visa Lodged: 5th Sep 14
Medical: 26th Sep 14
CO assigned: 14th Oct and requested for form 80 and PCC.
Form 80 and PCC: Sent by agent on 28th Oct.

By when can I expect the visa?


----------



## zappy

Blue Bird said:


> Originally Posted by Blue Bird View Post
> Days count as on 04.11.2014
> 
> April 190Applicants:
> Yenigalla: CO: 31 July: Grant: Awaiting (6 Months-16 Days)
> 
> July 190 applicants:
> FaysalM: CO: 16 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-31 Days)
> Blue Bird:CO: 28 August: Grant : *04th Nov 2014* (3 Months-19 Days)
> Usman: CO: 09 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-12 Days)
> Rooks: CO: 12 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-13 Days)
> MIAG: CO: 09 October: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-05 Days)
> 
> Alhamdulilah, we have received our Grant today. :cheer2:
> I would to say thanks for seniors.


Hey Guys, How are you calculating awaiting period? It is from day visa application is lodged or CO assigned?


----------



## babajani

Blue Bird said:


> Originally Posted by Blue Bird View Post
> Days count as on 04.11.2014
> 
> April 190Applicants:
> Yenigalla: CO: 31 July: Grant: Awaiting (6 Months-16 Days)
> 
> July 190 applicants:
> FaysalM: CO: 16 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-31 Days)
> Blue Bird:CO: 28 August: Grant : *04th Nov 2014* (3 Months-19 Days)
> Usman: CO: 09 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-12 Days)
> Rooks: CO: 12 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-13 Days)
> MIAG: CO: 09 October: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-05 Days)
> 
> Alhamdulilah, we have received our Grant today. :cheer2:
> I would to say thanks for seniors.


Congrats Blue Bird. Really happy for your grant. All the best for your future.


----------



## DelhiBoy84

Hello Guys,

Does anyone know CO Ana Gasic's team?
I received email from her asking for permission to correct my EOI score (from 70 to 65) on 23rd Oct which I replied to immediately.

There has been no communication following my reply, and no grant yet.
My friend did get his grant within a week after he replied to a similar email.

Which number to call to get the updates?

Thanks.


----------



## samirshah7

Blue Bird said:


> Originally Posted by Blue Bird View Post
> Days count as on 04.11.2014
> 
> April 190Applicants:
> Yenigalla: CO: 31 July: Grant: Awaiting (6 Months-16 Days)
> 
> July 190 applicants:
> FaysalM: CO: 16 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-31 Days)
> Blue Bird:CO: 28 August: Grant : *04th Nov 2014* (3 Months-19 Days)
> Usman: CO: 09 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-12 Days)
> Rooks: CO: 12 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-13 Days)
> MIAG: CO: 09 October: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-05 Days)
> 
> Alhamdulilah, we have received our Grant today. :cheer2:
> I would to say thanks for seniors.


Congrats Blue Bird...


----------



## cancerianlrules

DelhiBoy84 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Does anyone know CO XXX's team?
> I received email from her asking for permission to correct my EOI score (from 70 to 65) on 23rd Oct which I replied to immediately.
> 
> There has been no communication following my reply, and no grant yet.
> My friend did get his grant within a week after he replied to a similar email.
> 
> Which number to call to get the updates?
> 
> Thanks.


Firstly, you are not allowed to post the name of a CO on the forum!! Its strictly prohibited!

Secondly, if a CO has contacted you, there should be a number in the email to contact them. That is your best shot.

Good luck


----------



## Sheeb

Blue Bird said:


> Originally Posted by Blue Bird View Post
> Days count as on 04.11.2014
> 
> April 190Applicants:
> Yenigalla: CO: 31 July: Grant: Awaiting (6 Months-16 Days)
> 
> July 190 applicants:
> FaysalM: CO: 16 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-31 Days)
> Blue Bird:CO: 28 August: Grant : 04th Nov 2014 (3 Months-19 Days)
> Usman: CO: 09 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-12 Days)
> Rooks: CO: 12 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-13 Days)
> MIAG: CO: 09 October: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-05 Days)
> 
> Alhamdulilah, we have received our Grant today. :cheer2:
> I would to say thanks for seniors.


Congrats blue bird. May God bless you and your family.


----------



## ParadiseSoul

Blue Bird said:


> Originally Posted by Blue Bird View Post
> Days count as on 04.11.2014
> 
> April 190Applicants:
> Yenigalla: CO: 31 July: Grant: Awaiting (6 Months-16 Days)
> 
> July 190 applicants:
> FaysalM: CO: 16 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-31 Days)
> Blue Bird:CO: 28 August: Grant : *04th Nov 2014* (3 Months-19 Days)
> Usman: CO: 09 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-12 Days)
> Rooks: CO: 12 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-13 Days)
> MIAG: CO: 09 October: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-05 Days)
> 
> Alhamdulilah, we have received our Grant today. :cheer2:
> I would to say thanks for seniors.


Congrats.......
I am happy for you. Though I joined forum yesterday but feel as we know each other for quite a long time.
Enjoy.


----------



## Blue Bird

Yenigalla said:


> Bluebird Congrats!!!!
> 
> lane:lane:lane:


Thanks Yenigalla you are the next


----------



## Blue Bird

enzee said:


> Congrats mate


Thanks enzee


----------



## Blue Bird

ausplanery said:


> Congratulations~ Bird Bird!  Your waiting period is gone!! Enjoy your new life!


Thanks ausplanery
Practice office will start now.


----------



## Blue Bird

rooks said:


> Oh Man !!! What a relief! Hearty Congrats !!


Thanks rooks


----------



## Blue Bird

zappy said:


> Hey Guys, How are you calculating awaiting period? It is from day visa application is lodged or CO assigned?


Zappy it is from visa lodgement and for Paki guys.


----------



## Blue Bird

babajani said:


> Congrats Blue Bird. Really happy for your grant. All the best for your future.


Babajani thanks and you may carry on this list with your name as we'll for better idea for Pakistani Candidates


----------



## Blue Bird

samirshah7 said:


> Congrats Blue Bird...


Thanks samirshah7


----------



## Blue Bird

Sheeb said:


> Congrats blue bird. May God bless you and your family.


Thanks sheeb stay blessed


----------



## Blue Bird

ParadiseSoul said:


> Congrats.......
> I am happy for you. Though I joined forum yesterday but feel as we know each other for quite a long time.
> Enjoy.


Thanks paradisesoul for your compliments


----------



## HWarraich

gary31 said:


> Its a grant , grant grant grant grant. Super happy , waheguru is great.
> 
> All the best to you guyz


Balle balle....congrats Janab.....!!!!


----------



## Aajay18

Blue Bird said:


> Thanks rooks


Congrats !!!!!

223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited


----------



## Blue Bird

Aajay18 said:


> Congrats !!!!!
> 
> 223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited


Thanks Aajay


----------



## pratzsh63

Hi, 

I have applied SA 190 visa offshore on 28june. I have submitted medical and police clearance on 22nd July. My case officer allocated on 16th sept. She asked for Australian Federal police clearance because I had been there for 7 years. I have submitted on 24th Sept. but after almost 1 and half months there is no reply from CO. Even I sent follow up mail but still no reply.

I dont know what to do. Any suggestions or expert advice.


----------



## gary31

Congrats blue bird , all the best for future


----------



## gary31

Thanks a lot to each one of you guyz whom i met on this forum, your ideas , motivation you gave me, positive enrgy you gyz spreaded all around. It has been amazing journey - visa application. I have learned one thing - NEVER GIVE UP, GET UP FACE IT AND PUNCH THE CHALLENGE BACK SO HARD THAT THE CHALLENGE IS NO MORE A CHALLENGE FOR YOU. ALL THE BEST GUYZ


----------



## Blue Bird

gary31 said:


> Congrats blue bird , all the best for future


Thanks gary see u in oz


----------



## Blue Bird

pratzsh63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied SA 190 visa offshore on 28june. I have submitted medical and police clearance on 22nd July. My case officer allocated on 16th sept. She asked for Australian Federal police clearance because I had been there for 7 years. I have submitted on 24th Sept. but after almost 1 and half months there is no reply from CO. Even I sent follow up mail but still no reply.
> 
> I dont know what to do. Any suggestions or expert advice.


Make them a call


----------



## sameer7106

gary31 said:


> Thanks a lot to each one of you guyz whom i met on this forum, your ideas , motivation you gave me, positive enrgy you gyz spreaded all around. It has been amazing journey - visa application. I have learned one thing - NEVER GIVE UP, GET UP FACE IT AND PUNCH THE CHALLENGE BACK SO HARD THAT THE CHALLENGE IS NO MORE A CHALLENGE FOR YOU. ALL THE BEST GUYZ


Well said buddy......all the best for your lovely journey!!:cheer2:


----------



## DelhiBoy84

cancerianlrules said:


> Firstly, you are not allowed to post the name of a CO on the forum!! Its strictly prohibited!
> 
> Secondly, if a CO has contacted you, there should be a number in the email to contact them. That is your best shot.
> 
> Good luck


Sorry, didn't know that. Moderators are requested to remove the name.
There was no contact number in the email.


----------



## RAB

Blue Bird said:


> Originally Posted by Blue Bird View Post
> Days count as on 04.11.2014
> 
> April 190Applicants:
> Yenigalla: CO: 31 July: Grant: Awaiting (6 Months-16 Days)
> 
> July 190 applicants:
> FaysalM: CO: 16 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-31 Days)
> Blue Bird:CO: 28 August: Grant : *04th Nov 2014* (3 Months-19 Days)
> Usman: CO: 09 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-12 Days)
> Rooks: CO: 12 September: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-13 Days)
> MIAG: CO: 09 October: Grant : Awaiting (3 Months-05 Days)
> 
> Alhamdulilah, we have received our Grant today. :cheer2:
> I would to say thanks for seniors.


Congrats BlueBird!!


----------



## MMS

Congrats BlueBird


----------



## Nadi_

Dear all,

It is my pleasure to inform you that my visa has been granted this morning.

Thanks for everybody in this thread as you have been very helpful, also the tracker sheet was very informative, it was the thing that was giving me patience and almost telling me when to expect my own visa.

Hope the best for you all.

Thank you God for your grace and blessings.


----------



## ParadiseSoul

Nadi_ said:


> Dear all,
> 
> It is my pleasure to inform you that my visa has been granted this morning.
> 
> Thanks for everybody in this thread as you have been very helpful, also the tracker sheet was very informative, it was the thing that was giving me patience and almost telling me when to expect my own visa.
> 
> Hope the best for you all.
> 
> Thank you God for your grace and blessings.


Congrats Nadi. All the best


----------



## swatsandy

Hi All,
I am glad to tell you that I got the golden email today.....
Thanks for all your support...........


----------



## ParadiseSoul

swatsandy said:


> Hi All,
> I am glad to tell you that I got the golden email today.....
> Thanks for all your support...........


Congrats ........... swatsandy. All the best


----------



## enzee

swatsandy said:


> Hi All,
> I am glad to tell you that I got the golden email today.....
> Thanks for all your support...........


Congrats mate


----------



## enzee

Nadi_ said:


> Dear all,
> 
> It is my pleasure to inform you that my visa has been granted this morning.
> 
> Thanks for everybody in this thread as you have been very helpful, also the tracker sheet was very informative, it was the thing that was giving me patience and almost telling me when to expect my own visa.
> 
> Hope the best for you all.
> 
> Thank you God for your grace and blessings.


Congrats Nadi


----------



## rooks

swatsandy said:


> Hi All,
> I am glad to tell you that I got the golden email today.....
> Thanks for all your support...........


Congrats Man you deserve it !


----------



## rooks

Nadi_ said:


> Dear all,
> 
> It is my pleasure to inform you that my visa has been granted this morning.
> 
> Thanks for everybody in this thread as you have been very helpful, also the tracker sheet was very informative, it was the thing that was giving me patience and almost telling me when to expect my own visa.
> 
> Hope the best for you all.
> 
> Thank you God for your grace and blessings.


Mabroooooooook !


----------



## tarunar1

Nadi_ said:


> Dear all,
> 
> It is my pleasure to inform you that my visa has been granted this morning.
> 
> Thanks for everybody in this thread as you have been very helpful, also the tracker sheet was very informative, it was the thing that was giving me patience and almost telling me when to expect my own visa.
> 
> Hope the best for you all.
> 
> Thank you God for your grace and blessings.


Congrats..

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## ParadiseSoul

Anyone, how can I append my timeline in signatures?


----------



## _Eugene_

ParadiseSoul said:


> Anyone, how can I append my timeline in signatures?


Simply go to Customize profile --> Setting & Options --> Edit signature.

There you go


----------



## Sam16

ParadiseSoul said:


> Anyone, how can I append my timeline in signatures?


Go to Quick links -> Edit Signature


----------



## RNAussie

swatsandy said:


> Hi All,
> I am glad to tell you that I got the golden email today.....
> Thanks for all your support...........


My pray for you came true ((( congrats, see u in Sydney.


----------



## _Eugene_

Hi Seniors,

Please advise how long we expect to get the visa granted after VAC2 payment. 

Is there any chance DIBP may refuse the application and refund the VAC2 payment? (Hopefully it will not happen).

Thanks guys :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blue Bird

Congratulations to swatsandy and Nadi


----------



## ParadiseSoul

Sam16 said:


> Go to Quick links -> Edit Signature


Thanks Sam16


----------



## swatsandy

RNAussie said:


> My pray for you came true ((( congrats, see u in Sydney.


Thanks buddy......
see you soon............


----------



## Nadi_

rooks said:


> Mabroooooooook !


hahaha, LOOOOL


----------



## Vasu G

swatsandy said:


> Thanks buddy......
> see you soon............




Many congratulations buddy .... :first:

All the best for your future in OZ...


----------



## samirshah7

Nadi_ said:


> Dear all,
> 
> It is my pleasure to inform you that my visa has been granted this morning.
> 
> Thanks for everybody in this thread as you have been very helpful, also the tracker sheet was very informative, it was the thing that was giving me patience and almost telling me when to expect my own visa.
> 
> Hope the best for you all.
> 
> Thank you God for your grace and blessings.


Congrats Nadi... Best wishes for future...


----------



## samirshah7

swatsandy said:


> Hi All,
> I am glad to tell you that I got the golden email today.....
> Thanks for all your support...........


Congrats Swatsandy... All the best for Aussie life...


----------



## Aajay18

Blue Bird said:


> Make them a call


I called the DIBP office today,they informed that all the docs are here,however there another round of docs checking.

When i asked for time,they said that it could be anywhere from 3 months to 6months

Don't know what to understand from this 

223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited [/QUOTE]


----------



## Aajay18

In morning i was getter msg as CLOSED THREAD.

What does this mean 

223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited [/QUOTE]


----------



## Knaeem

Nadi_ said:


> Dear all,
> 
> It is my pleasure to inform you that my visa has been granted this morning.
> 
> Thanks for everybody in this thread as you have been very helpful, also the tracker sheet was very informative, it was the thing that was giving me patience and almost telling me when to expect my own visa.
> 
> Hope the best for you all.
> 
> Thank you God for your grace and blessings.



Congrats Nadi!!!


----------



## MMS

Dear All 

I want to ask you how long does it take normally to get a CO assigned, for 190 visa.

I have applied for the visa on 25 October. 

Thanks


----------



## louis ho

It is normally from 6-8 weeks for CO allocation. However, standard processing time is about 3 months. You are NOT suggested to call DBIP when 3 months has not been reached. 
Mine was applied on 22 Sept and no news so far but I am ok with this.


----------



## MMS

louis ho said:


> It is normally from 6-8 weeks for CO allocation. However, standard processing time is about 3 months. You are NOT suggested to call DBIP when 3 months has not been reached. Mine was applied on 22 Sept and no news so far but I am ok with this.


Thanks for the reply,

Is the form 80 mandatory for all orbit depends on case to case basis?

Please advice


----------



## louis ho

It is not mandatory but CO often asks to submit it. It really depends.


----------



## enzee

MMS said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> Is the form 80 mandatory for all orbit depends on case to case basis?
> 
> Please advice


Form 80 is normally asked by COs' and is their discretion but normally anyone coming from high risk countries like us, there is a good chance that it is required, I would suggest to fill and upload ASAP and try uploading all documents before CO is allocated it will help process the case faster

This is just my opinion so can't expect others to agree


----------



## MMS

enzee said:


> Form 80 is normally asked by COs' and is their discretion but normally anyone coming from high risk countries like us, there is a good chance that it is required, I would suggest to fill and upload ASAP and try uploading all documents before CO is allocated it will help process the case faster This is just my opinion so can't expect others to agree


Dear Enze

I have form 80 ready but I did not upload it on immi account as its a big file so thought to wait for CO to ask for it?

What do u suggest


----------



## enzee

MMS said:


> Dear Enze
> 
> I have form 80 ready but I did not upload it on immi account as its a big file so thought to wait for CO to ask for it?
> 
> What do u suggest


Brother,

I have noticed ppl uploading all docs upfront have a better chance at getting Direct Grant which may not happen for us being from Pakistan but still it would really help minimize the time taken by CO to finalize the case and that would be good for you at the end.

Regards


----------



## MMS

enzee said:


> Brother, I have noticed ppl uploading all docs upfront have a better chance at getting Direct Grant which may not happen for us being from Pakistan but still it would really help minimize the time taken by CO to finalize the case and that would be good for you at the end. Regards


Any suggestions how to upload form 80 as its a big file?


----------



## Alnaibii

Use online software to make the file smaller.


----------



## MIAG

guys! please confirm the link where i can check my current medical status.


----------



## MIAG

enzee said:


> Brother,
> 
> I have noticed ppl uploading all docs upfront have a better chance at getting Direct Grant which may not happen for us being from Pakistan but still it would really help minimize the time taken by CO to finalize the case and that would be good for you at the end.
> 
> Regards


The DIBP have announced to finanlize the visa with in a decided time frame of 3 months, and it is noted and also observed that they did finanlize 75% of their cases with in time frame. Maybe few checks here and there for the rest 25%


----------



## MIAG

louis ho said:


> It is normally from 6-8 weeks for CO allocation. However, standard processing time is about 3 months. You are NOT suggested to call DBIP when 3 months has not been reached.
> Mine was applied on 22 Sept and no news so far but I am ok with this.


i totally agree with you, being in the service industries you dont like tooo many ppl calling you for the same questions, it does make them slow- any ways calling them does not make any difference unless the case has crossed all time limits and there is no response from them.


----------



## ParadiseSoul

I have lodged visa application for myself alone and have not added my family. Idea is to apply for them later once I will get the grant.
Is it right? What do you people say?


----------



## MIAG

ParadiseSoul said:


> I have lodged visa application for myself alone and have not added my family. Idea is to apply for them later once I will get the grant.
> Is it right? What do you people say?


you could have applied and got the grant together- unless you want to save money for australia !! for me i think you should apply it now with your application.


----------



## ParadiseSoul

MIAG said:


> you could have applied and got the grant together- unless you want to save money for australia !! for me i think you should apply it now with your application.


What difference will it make? Is it tough to get PR for them later on?
And yes in case any thing goes wrong money is not refundable.


----------



## Aajay18

MIAG said:


> i totally agree with you, being in the service industries you dont like tooo many ppl calling you for the same questions, it does make them slow- any ways calling them does not make any difference unless the case has crossed all time limits and there is no response from them.


I agree, but I was assigned CO on 15th Oct and was asked to submit a single Doc which I do on the same day. No news from DIBP from that day . They say it is still in process when I spoke to them yesterday which is nearly 3 months.

I understand if the CO was not assigned, but when you have given what is asked for and still have to wait. It is very painful. 

Especially when everybody you see in Google doc sheet from Aug have been granted 


223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited


----------



## samirshah7

Good Morning Everyone.

Any grants today....


----------



## MMS

MIAG said:


> guys! please confirm the link where i can check my current medical status.


Check the attached link

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## pratzsh63

Aajay18 said:


> I agree, but I was assigned CO on 15th Oct and was asked to submit a single Doc which I do on the same day. No news from DIBP from that day . They say it is still in process when I spoke to them yesterday which is nearly 3 months.
> 
> I understand if the CO was not assigned, but when you have given what is asked for and still have to wait. It is very painful.
> 
> Especially when everybody you see in Google doc sheet from Aug have been granted
> 
> 223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited


Hi ajay..

For your motivation.. I am here to share my case. I have lodge on 28june2014. My CO assigned on 16th sept 2014. She asked me to submit one document which i submitted on next day. After that there is no reply form CO. I have sent the follow up mail as well after 28days, but still no reply. 

In your case, is not even 28days. So just relax bro. You will get your grant soon..


----------



## elamaran

*Grant*

Hi guys
Am glad to inform you all that we received our grants today.
Thanks for all your support and wishes.

This forum has given me so much of information to get this visa without an agent, am thankful for this.


----------



## MIAG

Aajay18 said:


> I agree, but I was assigned CO on 15th Oct and was asked to submit a single Doc which I do on the same day. No news from DIBP from that day . They say it is still in process when I spoke to them yesterday which is nearly 3 months.
> 
> I understand if the CO was not assigned, but when you have given what is asked for and still have to wait. It is very painful.
> 
> Especially when everybody you see in Google doc sheet from Aug have been granted
> 
> 
> 223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited


Boss! if you look back couple of years back, Australian Immigration was not this easy relatively. I dont think it can be more easier cause they have to manage few SOP themselves. Think of it like this- you will be getting a grant - is this worth your money you have paid for and worth the time you have waited ... i think it is.... I am from July iam waiting and i cant do anything else.


----------



## ParadiseSoul

elamaran said:


> Hi guys
> Am glad to inform you all that we received our grants today.
> Thanks for all your support and wishes.
> 
> This forum has given me so much of information to get this visa without an agent, am thankful for this.


Congrats.......................... All the best


----------



## ausplanery

Congratulations~ Elamaran 



elamaran said:


> Hi guys
> Am glad to inform you all that we received our grants today.
> Thanks for all your support and wishes.
> 
> This forum has given me so much of information to get this visa without an agent, am thankful for this.


----------



## enzee

MMS said:


> Any suggestions how to upload form 80 as its a big file?


What i did, fill the form, print it and scan it. The size became 1.82Mb and the uploaded it through Immi Account.

If the file is bigger then the size allowed then you can scan let say 5 pages at a time and name the files as Form80 Pages1-5, Form80 Pages6-10 and go on...

Hope it helps..


----------



## Aajay18

ray2:


pratzsh63 said:


> Hi ajay..
> 
> For your motivation.. I am here to share my case. I have lodge on 28june2014. My CO assigned on 16th sept 2014. She asked me to submit one document which i submitted on next day. After that there is no reply form CO. I have sent the follow up mail as well after 28days, but still no reply.
> 
> In your case, is not even 28days. So just relax bro. You will get your grant soon..


Thanks a Lots for your reply pratzsh63!!!!. It helps to stay calm and patience.ray2:

What state have you lodge .

223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited


----------



## pratzsh63

Aajay18 said:


> ray2:
> 
> Thanks a Lots for your reply pratzsh63!!!!. It helps to stay calm and patience.ray2:
> 
> What state have you lodge .
> 
> 223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited


I have lodged for SA.^_^


----------



## pratzsh63

Aajay18 said:


> ray2:
> 
> Thanks a Lots for your reply pratzsh63!!!!. It helps to stay calm and patience.ray2:
> 
> What state have you lodge .
> 
> 223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited


 No problem buddy.. Btw I have lodged for SA.^_^


----------



## Aajay18

MIAG said:


> Boss! if you look back couple of years back, Australian Immigration was not this easy relatively. I dont think it can be more easier cause they have to manage few SOP themselves. Think of it like this- you will be getting a grant - is this worth your money you have paid for and worth the time you have waited ... i think it is.... I am from July iam waiting and i cant do anything else.


Thanks for your encouragement.Patience is the key.:ray2:

223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited


----------



## _Eugene_

elamaran said:


> Hi guys
> Am glad to inform you all that we received our grants today.
> Thanks for all your support and wishes.
> 
> This forum has given me so much of information to get this visa without an agent, am thankful for this.


Congrats Elamaran, all the best for your future.

You reminded me the day one by one received NSW nomination for July intake. Good memory. Goodluck for all of us


----------



## samirshah7

elamaran said:


> Hi guys
> Am glad to inform you all that we received our grants today.
> Thanks for all your support and wishes.
> 
> This forum has given me so much of information to get this visa without an agent, am thankful for this.


Congrats Elamaran... Have a great future in Oz...


----------



## MMS

enzee said:


> What i did, fill the form, print it and scan it. The size became 1.82Mb and the uploaded it through Immi Account. If the file is bigger then the size allowed then you can scan let say 5 pages at a time and name the files as Form80 Pages1-5, Form80 Pages6-10 and go on... Hope it helps..


It can be done but most people I have spoken to said its best to just wait for CO to ask for it and u can email it in one file, plus most people say CO normally asks for some docs that one has already uploaded on immi account? 
So what do u suggest should I just wait for them to ask for it?


----------



## siva19

Joined this thread. My info in my signature.


----------



## Blue Bird

ParadiseSoul said:


> I have lodged visa application for myself alone and have not added my family. Idea is to apply for them later once I will get the grant.
> Is it right? What do you people say?


If you have funds apply right now along with you


----------



## ParadiseSoul

Blue Bird said:


> If you have funds apply right now along with you


What will be the implications if they are not applied now?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

ParadiseSoul said:


> What will be the implications if they are not applied now?


If you include your family visa fee would be 3520(base fee) + 1760(adult over 18) + 880(additional applicant under 18) >> basically family of 3 (husband, wife and a kid).
Also they get visa with you i.e in 3 months as per 190 processing timelines.

If you do not include your family and apply for spouse visa with a dependent child apart from 3520(190 visa fee) you end up paying 3085(spouse) + 770(1 child). 
Wait time 12-15 months. You ll be separated from your family. Also to sponsor them you ll have to settle in Australia in the first place. If you cant handle the separation they can be with you for a limited time on a visitor visa (+ additional charges for visitor visa)

http://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Pages/fees-charges/visa.aspx


----------



## ParadiseSoul

GinjaNINJA said:


> If you include your family visa fee would be 3520(base fee) + 1760(adult over 18) + 880(additional applicant under 18) >> basically family of 3 (husband, wife and a kid).
> Also they get visa with you i.e in 3 months as per 190 processing timelines.
> 
> If you do not include your family and apply for spouse visa with a dependent child apart from 3520(190 visa fee) you end up paying 3085(spouse) + 770(1 child).
> Wait time 12-15 months. You ll be separated from your family. Also to sponsor them you ll have to settle in Australia in the first place. If you cant handle the separation they can be with you for a limited time on a visitor visa (+ additional charges for visitor visa)
> 
> Fees and charges for visas


Okay, its damn costly ..... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sheeb

siva19 said:


> Joined this thread. My info in my signature.


Welcome Siva


----------



## Sheeb

GinjaNINJA said:


> If you include your family visa fee would be 3520(base fee) + 1760(adult over 18) + 880(additional applicant under 18) >> basically family of 3 (husband, wife and a kid).
> Also they get visa with you i.e in 3 months as per 190 processing timelines.
> 
> If you do not include your family and apply for spouse visa with a dependent child apart from 3520(190 visa fee) you end up paying 3085(spouse) + 770(1 child).
> Wait time 12-15 months. You ll be separated from your family. Also to sponsor them you ll have to settle in Australia in the first place. If you cant handle the separation they can be with you for a limited time on a visitor visa (+ additional charges for visitor visa)
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Pages/fees-charges/visa.aspx


Could you please tell me in which stage we must make this payment? I plan to go with spouse and 2 kids.
I will be submitting my docs for vet assessment today if God willing. 

Sheeba


----------



## ParadiseSoul

GinjaNINJA said:


> If you include your family visa fee would be 3520(base fee) + 1760(adult over 18) + 880(additional applicant under 18) >> basically family of 3 (husband, wife and a kid).
> Also they get visa with you i.e in 3 months as per 190 processing timelines.
> 
> If you do not include your family and apply for spouse visa with a dependent child apart from 3520(190 visa fee) you end up paying 3085(spouse) + 770(1 child).
> Wait time 12-15 months. You ll be separated from your family. Also to sponsor them you ll have to settle in Australia in the first place. If you cant handle the separation they can be with you for a limited time on a visitor visa (+ additional charges for visitor visa)
> 
> Fees and charges for visas


Link is quite useful.
It is Base Fee: $ 3085 (Which is for Spouse) and $770 / Child under 18.
Cost impact is not that big but yes time is of essence.
Anyways, thanks for sharing.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Sheeb said:


> Could you please tell me in which stage we must make this payment? I plan to go with spouse and 2 kids.
> I will be submitting my docs for vet assessment today if God willing.
> 
> Sheeba


You pay when you apply for visa. No installments. Amount has to be paid in one go. 
Vet assessment >> Outcome >> Fill EOI >> Visa Invitation >> Fill eVisa Application >> Pay Visa fee >> upload relevant docs >> Wait for grant.


----------



## Sheeb

GinjaNINJA said:


> You pay when you apply for visa. No installments. Amount has to be paid in one go.
> Vet assessment >> Outcome >> Fill EOI >> Visa Invitation >> Fill eVisa Application >> Pay Visa fee >> upload relevant docs >> Wait for grant.


Thank you so much Ginja


----------



## Knaeem

How will I know if I have a CO allocated. All my correspondence goes to my agent. I do have access to the immi account though. Can I get into the account and see if a CO is assigned?


----------



## ParadiseSoul

Same question as of Knaeem and one more thing, what is meant by status "In Progress"?
I don't know what was its status when application was submitted. Was it "In Progress" since then?


----------



## Alnaibii

You don't know if the CO is allocated until they ask something from you. 
The status shows "in progress" since you lodge till you get the visa.


----------



## ParadiseSoul

Alnaibii said:


> You don't know if the CO is allocated until they ask something from you.
> The status shows "in progress" since you lodge till you get the visa.


Thanks.
But where it is updated that at Medical Stage etc etc?


----------



## enzee

MMS said:


> It can be done but most people I have spoken to said its best to just wait for CO to ask for it and u can email it in one file, plus most people say CO normally asks for some docs that one has already uploaded on immi account?
> So what do u suggest should I just wait for them to ask for it?


I guess it really depends of personal experiences and in my case I believe the best is to provide everything possible in advance.

Every time they ask and you send them docs, the application is put aside for a week or more which ultimately delays the whole process.


----------



## MMS

enzee said:


> I guess it really depends of personal experiences and in my case I believe the best is to provide everything possible in advance. Every time they ask and you send them docs, the application is put aside for a week or more which ultimately delays the whole process.


Agreed, so i have finished my medicals and waiting for PK police certificate (which is a big pain) since I am resident in Dubai those stupid people want me to come to all the to Lahore to get that

Once I have it I might upload form 80 with Pk PCC

Thanks for the advice though


----------



## ParadiseSoul

I have imported my application. When I click on reference number it opens statement of roles. What to select in it?
Just to recap, I have moved my application through agent and want to be updated on application. No other purpose and I have thorough trust in my agent.

Waiting ................


----------



## enzee

MMS said:


> Agreed, so i have finished my medicals and waiting for PK police certificate (which is a big pain) since I am resident in Dubai those stupid people want me to come to all the to Lahore to get that
> 
> Once I have it I might upload form 80 with Pk PCC
> 
> Thanks for the advice though


You don't have to be there in order to get PCC, atleast that is the case with Lahore Police and I got it without being in Pakistan and that was allowed by the instructions on PCC application pack


----------



## MMS

enzee said:


> You don't have to be there in order to get PCC, atleast that is the case with Lahore Police and I got it without being in Pakistan and that was allowed by the instructions on PCC application pack


Can u please help me with the procedure I have been calling/running after sources to help me but it's not helping? 
Please advice


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

When new occupation list for South Australia will be publish?


----------



## MMS

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> When new occupation list for South Australia will be publish?


It is normally refreshed in July every year, and in between they normally minus the available slots from high/medium/low availability to special condition.

What occupation u r looking for?


----------



## MMS

Hi

Anyone has idea that does DIBP verify your employment with ure employer or do they make a decision on documents given.

I am asking that cause all the docs were made by my old general manager who has resigned and the new one is not in such a good terms with me so I am just freaked out if he might not be helpful if they ask for the docs.

My actual docs on which I got my assessment were signed by my x GM

Does anyone know people who got grants without dIBP verification 

Please advice 😔


----------



## ParadiseSoul

Anyone please............
I have imported my application. When I click on reference number it opens statement of roles. What to select in it?
Just to recap, I have moved my application through agent and want to be updated on application. No other purpose and I have thorough trust in my agent.


----------



## Danav_Singh

MMS said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone has idea that does DIBP verify your employment with ure employer or do they make a decision on documents given.
> 
> I am asking that cause all the docs were made by my old general manager who has resigned and the new one is not in such a good terms with me so I am just freaked out if he might not be helpful if they ask for the docs.
> 
> My actual docs on which I got my assessment were signed by my x GM
> 
> Does anyone know people who got grants without dIBP verification
> 
> Please advice ?de14


If they find anything suspicious they will initiate detail enquiry.


----------



## babajani

ParadiseSoul said:


> Anyone please............
> I have imported my application. When I click on reference number it opens statement of roles. What to select in it?
> Just to recap, I have moved my application through agent and want to be updated on application. No other purpose and I have thorough trust in my agent.


It is the first or second option. Something like checking application on the behalf of applicant etc. IF you list down the options it would be easy to tell you which one is it.


----------



## MMS

Danav_Singh said:


> If they find anything suspicious they will initiate detail enquiry.


Thanks Danav, 
Yeh agreed naturally I'll just try to be nice to my boss 😢

😜thanks anyways


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

Customer service manager


----------



## ParadiseSoul

babajani said:


> It is the first or second option. Something like checking application on the behalf of applicant etc. IF you list down the options it would be easy to tell you which one is it.


These are:

For the purposes of this application I am:
1. An applicant seeking to meet the criteria for this visa application.
2. A family member of the applicant acting on their behalf, including a sponsoring family member.
3. A friend of the applicant acting on their behalf.
4. A person appointed by the applicant to assist with the application process (for example, an education agent or tourism agent).
5. A representative of the employer or potential employer of the applicant, including a sponsoring or nominating employer.
6. A representative of an organisation running an activity in which the applicant will participate during their visit. For example, an organisation running a conference, sporting event or entertainment event.
7. A person authorised by the applicant to receive correspondence relating to the application but not to act in any other capacity relating to the application.

Waiting for your response.
Thanks.


----------



## MMS

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> Customer service manager


Dear Muhammad 

Unfortunately the occupation 149212 has been in special condition in SA, now and it is impossible to tell when will it be reopen.

And as per my earlier post the lists r revised in July normally.

You can also check any occupation close to or with less responsibilities that match customer service manager and request vettasses for a change of designation.


----------



## Amjan

MMS said:


> enzee said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to be there in order to get PCC, atleast that is the case with Lahore Police and I got it without being in Pakistan and that was allowed by the instructions on PCC application pack
> 
> 
> 
> Can u please help me with the procedure I have been calling/running after sources to help me but it's not helping?
> Please advice
Click to expand...

There is form on Lahore police site , its a pattern , you may prepare similar for you and get attest it from Pak embassy ....Authorize any one ur blood relation and send it to him in Pak. That person will apply on your behalf and that's it.
This is best way ......


----------



## babajani

ParadiseSoul said:


> These are:
> 
> For the purposes of this application I am:
> 1. An applicant seeking to meet the criteria for this visa application.
> 2. A family member of the applicant acting on their behalf, including a sponsoring family member.
> 3. A friend of the applicant acting on their behalf.
> 4. A person appointed by the applicant to assist with the application process (for example, an education agent or tourism agent).
> 5. A representative of the employer or potential employer of the applicant, including a sponsoring or nominating employer.
> 6. A representative of an organisation running an activity in which the applicant will participate during their visit. For example, an organisation running a conference, sporting event or entertainment event.
> 7. A person authorised by the applicant to receive correspondence relating to the application but not to act in any other capacity relating to the application.
> 
> Waiting for your response.
> Thanks.


 No. 1


----------



## ParadiseSoul

babajani said:


> No. 1


Thanks for reply.
But my case is being followed up by my agent. Shouldn't it be No. 7 in this circumstances.
I have no experience so your support in required in this case.
Thanks.


----------



## louis ho

Hi guys, can not control my feelings now.
Direct grant....I will not be afraid to obtain usa ppc any more.
Visa lodge : sept 22.

Thanks alot guys. Thanks the forum for sharing good and bad, hopes and faifth.


----------



## ausplanery

Congratulation! Louis~~ start planning for your trip!!  By the way, which CO team has done for you?



louis ho said:


> Hi guys, can not control my feelings now.
> Direct grant....I will not be afraid to obtain usa ppc any more.
> Visa lodge : sept 22.
> 
> Thanks alot guys. Thanks the forum for sharing good and bad, hopes and faifth.


----------



## louis ho

Ausplanery, You will be the next one. This week I do pray for you.


----------



## ParadiseSoul

louis ho said:


> Hi guys, can not control my feelings now.
> Direct grant....I will not be afraid to obtain usa ppc any more.
> Visa lodge : sept 22.
> 
> Thanks alot guys. Thanks the forum for sharing good and bad, hopes and faifth.


Congrats......... Louis. All the best.


----------



## louis ho

ausplanery said:


> Congratulation! Louis~~ start planning for your trip!!  By the way, which CO team has done for you?


Direct grant and I just uploaded PPC on 5th Nov.
I do not expect to receive this week. 

I only hope my case will be finalized before Xmas. ( 3 months)


----------



## _Eugene_

louis ho said:


> Hi guys, can not control my feelings now.
> Direct grant....I will not be afraid to obtain usa ppc any more.
> Visa lodge : sept 22.
> 
> Thanks alot guys. Thanks the forum for sharing good and bad, hopes and faifth.


Louis, you really made my day. Congratulations and all the best for your future in Australia. Hope mine is after yours like NSW nomination :fingerscrossed:

Thanks for sharing the moment. Keep in touch mate


----------



## _Eugene_

louis ho said:


> Direct grant and I just uploaded PPC on 5th Nov.
> I do not expect to receive this week.
> 
> I only hope my case will be finalized before Xmas. ( 3 months)


Did Brisbane team do your case? May I ask if you don't mind


----------



## ParadiseSoul

babajani said:


> No. 1


Waiting for response on below query;

But my case is being followed up by my agent. Shouldn't it be No. 7 in this circumstances.
I have no experience so your support in required in this case.
Thanks.


----------



## kevin538

ParadiseSoul said:


> Waiting for response on below query;
> 
> But my case is being followed up by my agent. Shouldn't it be No. 7 in this circumstances.
> I have no experience so your support in required in this case.
> Thanks.


I had selected No 7, hope this helps.


----------



## ParadiseSoul

kevin538 said:


> I had selected No 7, hope this helps.


Oops .......
I selected 1 by the time I received your response.
Will it have some negative impact??
Please respond quickly.
Thanks.


----------



## TheExpatriate

ParadiseSoul said:


> Oops .......
> I selected 1 by the time I received your response.
> Will it have some negative impact??
> Please respond quickly.
> Thanks.


1 is the right answer. You are the applicant, you are the one who created the immiaccount.


----------



## ParadiseSoul

TheExpatriate said:


> 1 is the right answer. You are the applicant, you are the one who created the immiaccount.


Even in scenario when the case is being handeled by my agent?


----------



## TheExpatriate

ParadiseSoul said:


> Even in scenario when the case is being handeled by my agent?


yes, you are the applicant no matter who lodged the application.


----------



## ParadiseSoul

TheExpatriate said:


> yes, you are the applicant no matter who lodged the application.


Thanks. Much releaved.


----------



## transactor

*Grant*

The efficient team at DIBP processed and finalized my application well within their time charter! Exactly 2 months from lodging my application.

I know many here are really anxious (myself included!), but if you take a look at their recent processing time, it has been well within their 3 months stated time charter, given that the simplicity of the case warrants a speedy processing.

Lodged on 10 September, direct grant on 10 November from the good folks at Adelaide Team 7.


----------



## tarunar1

transactor said:


> The efficient team at DIBP processed and finalized my application well within their time charter! Exactly 2 months from lodging my application.
> 
> I know many here are really anxious (myself included!), but if you take a look at their recent processing time, it has been well within their 3 months stated time charter, given that the simplicity of the case warrants a speedy processing.
> 
> Lodged on 10 September, direct grant on 10 November from the good folks at Adelaide Team 7.


Congrats nd all the best for next step....

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## enzee

transactor said:


> The efficient team at DIBP processed and finalized my application well within their time charter! Exactly 2 months from lodging my application.
> 
> I know many here are really anxious (myself included!), but if you take a look at their recent processing time, it has been well within their 3 months stated time charter, given that the simplicity of the case warrants a speedy processing.
> 
> Lodged on 10 September, direct grant on 10 November from the good folks at Adelaide Team 7.


Congrats mate


----------



## Anilnag

transactor said:


> The efficient team at DIBP processed and finalized my application well within their time charter! Exactly 2 months from lodging my application.
> 
> I know many here are really anxious (myself included!), but if you take a look at their recent processing time, it has been well within their 3 months stated time charter, given that the simplicity of the case warrants a speedy processing.
> 
> Lodged on 10 September, direct grant on 10 November from the good folks at Adelaide Team 7.


Congratulations and All the best for your next steps!!!


----------



## Knaeem

transactor said:


> The efficient team at DIBP processed and finalized my application well within their time charter! Exactly 2 months from lodging my application.
> 
> I know many here are really anxious (myself included!), but if you take a look at their recent processing time, it has been well within their 3 months stated time charter, given that the simplicity of the case warrants a speedy processing.
> 
> Lodged on 10 September, direct grant on 10 November from the good folks at Adelaide Team 7.


Congratulations transactor!!! Wishing u all the best for your Aussie future!!!


----------



## Knaeem

No more grants today???


----------



## Knaeem

And yes, even I have observed that most visas are granted in 2 months which is really great!! Waiting eagerly for mine. I lodged mine on Sep 12...


----------



## MMS

Knaeem said:


> Congratulations transactor!!! Wishing u all the best for your Aussie future!!!


Knaeeem congrats May God Bless u with new life.

What occupation u applied for?


----------



## MMS

transactor said:


> The efficient team at DIBP processed and finalized my application well within their time charter! Exactly 2 months from lodging my application. I know many here are really anxious (myself included!), but if you take a look at their recent processing time, it has been well within their 3 months stated time charter, given that the simplicity of the case warrants a speedy processing. Lodged on 10 September, direct grant on 10 November from the good folks at Adelaide Team 7.


Congrats transactor

Can u please update what occupation u applied for in SA

Thanks 
MMS


----------



## MMS

MMS said:


> Knaeeem congrats May God Bless u with new life. What occupation u applied for?


Sorry Knaeem 
But take my congrats in advance


----------



## MIAG

Guys Pls confirm- In my health and charcter status it says "Requested", But in the remarks it says " Health has been finalised for this person and no further requirements" -- does this suggest that my health is finanlised? and they are working on my character ?


----------



## kevin538

MIAG said:


> Guys Pls confirm- In my health and charcter status it says "Requested", But in the remarks it says " Health has been finalised for this person and no further requirements" -- does this suggest that my health is finanlised? and they are working on my character ?


Hey MIAG, Where you find remarks column, it's in the immi account or eMedical site ? In my health still it says "Requested" but there is no remarks in the immi account.

"Character Status as Received "


----------



## jhp

Hi Friends,

We underwent medical on 05 Nov and the status in the application changed to below message on 06 Nov for all the applicants. How would I know the exact status of my medical examination ? Though clinic staff informed us that all is good.

"Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MMS

Guys 

Immi login is not working ? Is it under Maintaince


----------



## ausplanery

Hi MMS, I am unsure about the maintenance timeframe but I experienced this yesterday.



MMS said:


> Guys
> 
> Immi login is not working ? Is it under Maintaince


----------



## kevin538

jhp said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> We underwent medical on 05 Nov and the status in the application changed to below message on 06 Nov for all the applicants. How would I know the exact status of my medical examination ? Though clinic staff informed us that all is good.
> 
> "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey jhp, where you find this information in immi account or in the emedicals site ?

"Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department"


----------



## jhp

kevin538 said:


> Hey jhp, where you find this information in immi account or in the emedicals site ?
> 
> "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department"


Just below list of documents attached. The organize medicals link disappeared and above msg is now visible


----------



## amin007

I did my medical on 6th Nov but I do not get any message you mentioned at the below part of uploaded document list.



jhp said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> We underwent medical on 05 Nov and the status in the application changed to below message on 06 Nov for all the applicants. How would I know the exact status of my medical examination ? Though clinic staff informed us that all is good.
> 
> "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## kevin538

jhp said:


> Just below list of documents attached. The organize medicals link disappeared and above msg is now visible


Many thanks for your reply,

I too have the same message in the immi account does that mean the Health requirement has been finalised ? Seniors please advice.

"Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


----------



## siva19

kevin538 said:


> Many thanks for your reply,
> 
> I too have the same message in the immi account does that mean the Health requirement has been finalised ? Seniors please advice.
> 
> "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


I done my medical on Oct/30/2014 and the above message start to appears since Nov/5/2014. As per this message our medical is cleared, so no worries.


----------



## jhp

amin007 said:


> I did my medical on 6th Nov but I do not get any message you mentioned at the below part of uploaded document list.


The link "organize your health examinations" or and "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter" msg shoud appear. Ask your clinic, if they have completed uploading your reports, you can also check your status at 

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## MIAG

jhp said:


> The link "organize your health examinations" or and "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter" msg shoud appear. Ask your clinic, if they have completed uploading your reports, you can also check your status at
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


this link only shows the details of the applicant, where does it show the status ?


----------



## jhp

MIAG said:


> this link only shows the details of the applicant, where does it show the status ?


Status can be seen in application just below attachment section


----------



## MIAG

jhp said:


> Status can be seen in application just below attachment section


It says requested, in remarks they are showing: Meeting the health requirement 

Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.

and wats the difference between Recomemded and Requested?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Silly. Ignore requested or recommended. Thats what everyone sees.
"Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter." >> Just interpret this. Health has been finalised means its done.


----------



## jhp

GinjaNINJA said:


> Silly. Ignore requested or recommended. Thats what everyone sees.
> "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter." >> Just interpret this. Health has been finalised means its done.


That is correct


----------



## MIAG

GinjaNINJA said:


> Silly. Ignore requested or recommended. Thats what everyone sees.
> "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter." >> Just interpret this. Health has been finalised means its done.


I understand, but i have read in these forums that untill the status has been changed they can ask for anything---- well it seems they have finanlised. will they post any remarks for character finalisation as well ?


----------



## zappy

Hi all,

Happy to inform we have got the grant today.
Thanks to all the forum members to help throughout the process. 
The highlight was VISA payment where we saved so much money paying through travel card. 
All of you rock. The information you have shared is just awesome. 
Keep rocking and best of luck to everybody who are waiting for the grant.


My Timelines: Visa Lodge: 5th Sep, Medical-26thSep, Uploaded all docs by Oct 1,CO assigned and asked for PCC and Form 80: 15th Oct, PCC and Form80-28th Oct 14, Grant-11th Nov 14


----------



## enzee

zappy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to inform we have got the grant today.
> Thanks to all the forum members to help throughout the process.
> The highlight was VISA payment where we saved so much money paying through travel card.
> All of you rock. The information you have shared is just awesome.
> Keep rocking and best of luck to everybody who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> 
> My Timelines: Visa Lodge: 5th Sep, Medical-26thSep, Uploaded all docs by Oct 1,CO assigned and asked for PCC and Form 80: 15th Oct, PCC and Form80-28th Oct 14, Grant-11th Nov 14


Congrats and good luck for your future mate


----------



## rooks

zappy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to inform we have got the grant today.
> Thanks to all the forum members to help throughout the process.
> The highlight was VISA payment where we saved so much money paying through travel card.
> All of you rock. The information you have shared is just awesome.
> Keep rocking and best of luck to everybody who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> 
> My Timelines: Visa Lodge: 5th Sep, Medical-26thSep, Uploaded all docs by Oct 1,CO assigned and asked for PCC and Form 80: 15th Oct, PCC and Form80-28th Oct 14, Grant-11th Nov 14


Congrats !!!


----------



## humtum

Thank God. I have received the grant today.

visa lodged- 20 aug
co assigned- 13 oct
All docs Uploaded- 20 oct
visa grant- 11 nov.

thanks everyone for their support and wish u a quick grant


----------



## rooks

humtum said:


> Thank God. I have received the grant today.
> 
> visa lodged- 20 aug
> co assigned- 13 oct
> All docs Uploaded- 20 oct
> visa grant- 11 nov.
> 
> thanks everyone for their support and wish u a quick grant


Congrats Man !! Wonder what is happening !


----------



## tarunar1

zappy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to inform we have got the grant today.
> Thanks to all the forum members to help throughout the process.
> The highlight was VISA payment where we saved so much money paying through travel card.
> All of you rock. The information you have shared is just awesome.
> Keep rocking and best of luck to everybody who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> My Timelines: Visa Lodge: 5th Sep, Medical-26thSep, Uploaded all docs by Oct 1,CO assigned and asked for PCC and Form 80: 15th Oct, PCC and Form80-28th Oct 14, Grant-11th Nov 14


Congrats and all the best for future ....

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## tarunar1

humtum said:


> Thank God. I have received the grant today.
> 
> visa lodged- 20 aug
> co assigned- 13 oct
> All docs Uploaded- 20 oct
> visa grant- 11 nov.
> 
> thanks everyone for their support and wish u a quick grant


Congrats and all the best for future ....

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## samirshah7

zappy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to inform we have got the grant today.
> Thanks to all the forum members to help throughout the process.
> The highlight was VISA payment where we saved so much money paying through travel card.
> All of you rock. The information you have shared is just awesome.
> Keep rocking and best of luck to everybody who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> 
> My Timelines: Visa Lodge: 5th Sep, Medical-26thSep, Uploaded all docs by Oct 1,CO assigned and asked for PCC and Form 80: 15th Oct, PCC and Form80-28th Oct 14, Grant-11th Nov 14


Congrats Zappy....


----------



## samirshah7

humtum said:


> Thank God. I have received the grant today.
> 
> visa lodged- 20 aug
> co assigned- 13 oct
> All docs Uploaded- 20 oct
> visa grant- 11 nov.
> 
> thanks everyone for their support and wish u a quick grant


Congrats Humtum....


----------



## ParadiseSoul

zappy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to inform we have got the grant today.
> Thanks to all the forum members to help throughout the process.
> The highlight was VISA payment where we saved so much money paying through travel card.
> All of you rock. The information you have shared is just awesome.
> Keep rocking and best of luck to everybody who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> 
> My Timelines: Visa Lodge: 5th Sep, Medical-26thSep, Uploaded all docs by Oct 1,CO assigned and asked for PCC and Form 80: 15th Oct, PCC and Form80-28th Oct 14, Grant-11th Nov 14


Congrats ........... zappy. All the best.


----------



## ParadiseSoul

humtum said:


> Thank God. I have received the grant today.
> 
> visa lodged- 20 aug
> co assigned- 13 oct
> All docs Uploaded- 20 oct
> visa grant- 11 nov.
> 
> thanks everyone for their support and wish u a quick grant


Congrats .............. humtum. All the best.


----------



## kevin538

zappy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to inform we have got the grant today.
> Thanks to all the forum members to help throughout the process.
> The highlight was VISA payment where we saved so much money paying through travel card.
> All of you rock. The information you have shared is just awesome.
> Keep rocking and best of luck to everybody who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> 
> My Timelines: Visa Lodge: 5th Sep, Medical-26thSep, Uploaded all docs by Oct 1,CO assigned and asked for PCC and Form 80: 15th Oct, PCC and Form80-28th Oct 14, Grant-11th Nov 14


Many Congratulations zappy,


----------



## kevin538

humtum said:


> Thank God. I have received the grant today.
> 
> visa lodged- 20 aug
> co assigned- 13 oct
> All docs Uploaded- 20 oct
> visa grant- 11 nov.
> 
> thanks everyone for their support and wish u a quick grant


Many congratulations humtum for your future Ozz life, 

We have almost the same timelines, I have lodged Visa on Aug - 23; CO : Assigned on 15 Oct requested medicals which I had submitted on 28th Oct, Visa ::fingerscrossed:

Could you please share by which team has issued Grant ?


----------



## amin007

One question: if someone recently resigned from the current job and CO not yet assign or may be assigned. So would it necessary to provide any document like release order?


----------



## TheExpatriate

amin007 said:


> One question: if someone recently resigned from the current job and CO not yet assign or may be assigned. So would it necessary to provide any document like release order?


Yes, need to submit that along with Form 1022


----------



## amin007

Is it mandatory to provide form 1022 if the CO not assigned yet?


TheExpatriate said:


> Yes, need to submit that along with Form 1022


----------



## louis ho

_Eugene_ said:


> Did Brisbane team do your case? May I ask if you don't mind


Be patient Eugene. Keep in minds 03 months is their standard services. You will feel better. Goods new is coming to your door. God blessed you!

Do let us know once you are granted. :xmasunwrap:


----------



## GayaD

Hi All,

Very Very Happy to share the good news... We received our GRANT today.
We got the grant exactly one month after case officer was assigned.

Wishing you all the very best ...

My timelines are as given below:

ACS cleared: 1 Nov 2013
Victoria SS Applied: MAY 2014
Victoria SS Approval : August 2014
Visa Lodged: 29 Aug 2014
Case officer assigned: 11 October 2014
Medicals completed: 13 October 2014
PCC Completed: 1 November 2014
Grant Received: 11 november 2014


----------



## MMS

GayaD said:


> Hi All, Very Very Happy to share the good news... We received our GRANT today. We got the grant exactly one month after case officer was assigned. Wishing you all the very best ... My timelines are as given below: ACS cleared: 1 Nov 2013 Victoria SS Applied: MAY 2014 Victoria SS Approval : August 2014 Visa Lodged: 29 Aug 2014 Case officer assigned: 11 October 2014 Medicals completed: 13 October 2014 PCC Completed: 1 November 2014 Grant Received: 11 november 2014


GayaD

Congrats have happy life


----------



## kevin538

GayaD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Very Very Happy to share the good news... We received our GRANT today.
> We got the grant exactly one month after case officer was assigned.
> 
> Wishing you all the very best ...
> 
> My timelines are as given below:
> 
> ACS cleared: 1 Nov 2013
> Victoria SS Applied: MAY 2014
> Victoria SS Approval : August 2014
> Visa Lodged: 29 Aug 2014
> Case officer assigned: 11 October 2014
> Medicals completed: 13 October 2014
> PCC Completed: 1 November 2014
> Grant Received: 11 november 2014


Many Congratulations GayaD


----------



## ParadiseSoul

GayaD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Very Very Happy to share the good news... We received our GRANT today.
> We got the grant exactly one month after case officer was assigned.
> 
> Wishing you all the very best ...
> 
> My timelines are as given below:
> 
> ACS cleared: 1 Nov 2013
> Victoria SS Applied: MAY 2014
> Victoria SS Approval : August 2014
> Visa Lodged: 29 Aug 2014
> Case officer assigned: 11 October 2014
> Medicals completed: 13 October 2014
> PCC Completed: 1 November 2014
> Grant Received: 11 november 2014


Congrats................ GayaD. All the best.


----------



## RAB

zappy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to inform we have got the grant today.
> Thanks to all the forum members to help throughout the process.
> The highlight was VISA payment where we saved so much money paying through travel card.
> All of you rock. The information you have shared is just awesome.
> Keep rocking and best of luck to everybody who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> 
> My Timelines: Visa Lodge: 5th Sep, Medical-26thSep, Uploaded all docs by Oct 1,CO assigned and asked for PCC and Form 80: 15th Oct, PCC and Form80-28th Oct 14, Grant-11th Nov 14


Congrats Zappy! Wish you a great future ahead!


----------



## RAB

humtum said:


> Thank God. I have received the grant today.
> 
> visa lodged- 20 aug
> co assigned- 13 oct
> All docs Uploaded- 20 oct
> visa grant- 11 nov.
> 
> thanks everyone for their support and wish u a quick grant


Congrats Humtum! Wish you a great future ahead!


----------



## RAB

GayaD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Very Very Happy to share the good news... We received our GRANT today.
> We got the grant exactly one month after case officer was assigned.
> 
> Wishing you all the very best ...
> 
> My timelines are as given below:
> 
> ACS cleared: 1 Nov 2013
> Victoria SS Applied: MAY 2014
> Victoria SS Approval : August 2014
> Visa Lodged: 29 Aug 2014
> Case officer assigned: 11 October 2014
> Medicals completed: 13 October 2014
> PCC Completed: 1 November 2014
> Grant Received: 11 november 2014


Congrats GayaD! Wish you all the best and have a great future ahead!


----------



## Aajay18

humtum said:


> Thank God. I have received the grant today.
> 
> visa lodged- 20 aug
> co assigned- 13 oct
> All docs Uploaded- 20 oct
> visa grant- 11 nov.
> 
> thanks everyone for their support and wish u a quick grant


Congrats and All the best for your Future 

223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited


----------



## Aajay18

GayaD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Very Very Happy to share the good news... We received our GRANT today.
> We got the grant exactly one month after case officer was assigned.
> 
> Wishing you all the very best ...
> 
> My timelines are as given below:
> 
> ACS cleared: 1 Nov 2013
> Victoria SS Applied: MAY 2014
> Victoria SS Approval : August 2014
> Visa Lodged: 29 Aug 2014
> Case officer assigned: 11 October 2014
> Medicals completed: 13 October 2014
> PCC Completed: 1 November 2014
> Grant Received: 11 november 2014


Congrats,Better future awaits you 

223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited


----------



## Sheeb

louis ho said:


> Hi guys, can not control my feelings now.
> Direct grant....I will not be afraid to obtain usa ppc any more.
> Visa lodge : sept 22.
> 
> Thanks alot guys. Thanks the forum for sharing good and bad, hopes and faifth.


Congrats. God bless you


----------



## Sheeb

zappy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to inform we have got the grant today.
> Thanks to all the forum members to help throughout the process.
> The highlight was VISA payment where we saved so much money paying through travel card.
> All of you rock. The information you have shared is just awesome.
> Keep rocking and best of luck to everybody who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> My Timelines: Visa Lodge: 5th Sep, Medical-26thSep, Uploaded all docs by Oct 1,CO assigned and asked for PCC and Form 80: 15th Oct, PCC and Form80-28th Oct 14, Grant-11th Nov 14


Congrats zappy


----------



## tarunar1

GayaD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Very Very Happy to share the good news... We received our GRANT today.
> We got the grant exactly one month after case officer was assigned.
> 
> Wishing you all the very best ...
> 
> My timelines are as given below:
> 
> ACS cleared: 1 Nov 2013
> Victoria SS Applied: MAY 2014
> Victoria SS Approval : August 2014
> Visa Lodged: 29 Aug 2014
> Case officer assigned: 11 October 2014
> Medicals completed: 13 October 2014
> PCC Completed: 1 November 2014
> Grant Received: 11 november 2014


Congrats... Have a happy life in oz....

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## kevin538

Friends,

Immi system is currently unavailable for me is there any scheduled maintenance ?


----------



## enzee

Hello guys It really has been a very good morning 

ALLAH has been very kind to me and Masha ALLAH we have got the golden mail today 

Thanks very much to all the forum members who have been of great help.

And may you all have your grants real soon. Good luck to all


----------



## kevin538

enzee said:


> Hello guys It really has been a very good morning
> 
> ALLAH has been very kind to me and Masha ALLAH we have got the golden mail today
> 
> Thanks very much to all the forum members who have been of great help.
> 
> And may you all have your grants real soon. Good luck to all


Mabrook, Many congratulations enzee


----------



## Sheeb

enzee said:


> Hello guys It really has been a very good morning
> 
> ALLAH has been very kind to me and Masha ALLAH we have got the golden mail today
> 
> Thanks very much to all the forum members who have been of great help.
> 
> And may you all have your grants real soon. Good luck to all


Alhemdulallah.

God bless you and your family. 

Sheeba


----------



## MMS

kevin538 said:


> Friends, Immi system is currently unavailable for me is there any scheduled maintenance ?


Don't know this was happening yesterday as well but was fine in the evening

It was working fine in the morning today but now it's not.


----------



## MMS

Dear all

I had applied my visa on 25 October. 

Today I got a strange email from skill select to check my correspondence when I did it has a letter that my EOI has been suspended because I have lodged my visa and further it said weather u r granted or refused ure EOI will not be available for further rounds of invitation? The letter date is 12 November.

Is this normal

Seniors please advice I am a little freaked out.

Thanks


----------



## soeid

MMS said:


> Dear all
> 
> I had applied my visa on 25 October.
> 
> Today I got a strange email from skill select to check my correspondence when I did it has a letter that my EOI has been suspended because I have lodged my visa and further it said weather u r granted or refused ure EOI will not be available for further rounds of invitation? The letter date is 12 November.
> 
> Is this normal
> 
> Seniors please advice I am a little freaked out.
> 
> Thanks


I guess Nov 12th is your deadline to submit an application after being invited.
Check the status of your EOI, it should be LODGED now.


----------



## kevin538

MMS said:


> Dear all
> 
> I had applied my visa on 25 October.
> 
> Today I got a strange email from skill select to check my correspondence when I did it has a letter that my EOI has been suspended because I have lodged my visa and further it said weather u r granted or refused ure EOI will not be available for further rounds of invitation? The letter date is 12 November.
> 
> Is this normal
> 
> Seniors please advice I am a little freaked out.
> 
> Thanks


This is quiet normal, I hope your EOI invite is expiring today completing (60 Days), as long as you have applied visa just ignore this mail.


----------



## rooks

enzee said:


> Hello guys It really has been a very good morning
> 
> ALLAH has been very kind to me and Masha ALLAH we have got the golden mail today
> 
> Thanks very much to all the forum members who have been of great help.
> 
> And may you all have your grants real soon. Good luck to all


Congrats ! And pray for us too


----------



## enzee

MMS said:


> Dear all
> 
> I had applied my visa on 25 October.
> 
> Today I got a strange email from skill select to check my correspondence when I did it has a letter that my EOI has been suspended because I have lodged my visa and further it said weather u r granted or refused ure EOI will not be available for further rounds of invitation? The letter date is 12 November.
> 
> Is this normal
> 
> Seniors please advice I am a little freaked out.
> 
> Thanks


nothing to worry about dear, I had the same email from Skill select and that is a system issue. Just relax


----------



## MMS

soeid said:


> I guess Nov 12th is your deadline to submit an application after being invited. Check the status of your EOI, it should be LODGED now.


Dear Soeid

My dead line to apply for visa is 20 Decemeber and I applied visa on 25 October and the status was changed to Lodged since then anyways I guess it's just a system error (hope so)


----------



## MMS

kevin538 said:


> This is quiet normal, I hope your EOI invite is expiring today completing (60 Days), as long as you have applied visa just ignore this mail.


Thanks Kevin 

For the help feel better now


----------



## rooks

Dears,

When I see the tracker sheet for Class 190 I am scared to see so many people waiting Grant since Apr 2014. Is that they have not updated after receiving grants or is real??? and scary too !!!


----------



## Future_ozzy

rooks said:


> Dears,
> 
> When I see the tracker sheet for Class 190 I am scared to see so many people waiting Grant since Apr 2014. Is that they have not updated after receiving grants or is real??? and scary too !!!


Most of the people who got their grants recently are June to Sept applicants..

I guess details are not updated for April applicants.

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## MIAG

I am not getting this: till this morning health requirement remarks said: health has been finanlised for this applicant....... and status was requested..-- now status is still requested and remarks says: 

Meeting the health requirement This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates.Note: Updates to health information will not occur until a case officer investigates the person's case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.

It does not say that i have failed my health or something- but this should be the initial remarks rather stating health has been finanlised for this applicant. and wat does recomended mean ?


----------



## samirshah7

enzee said:


> Hello guys It really has been a very good morning
> 
> ALLAH has been very kind to me and Masha ALLAH we have got the golden mail today
> 
> Thanks very much to all the forum members who have been of great help.
> 
> And may you all have your grants real soon. Good luck to all


Congrats Enzee.... Have a great future ahead...


----------



## Waqarali20005

MIAG said:


> I am not getting this: till this morning health requirement remarks said: health has been finanlised for this applicant....... and status was requested..-- now status is still requested and remarks says:
> 
> Meeting the health requirement This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates.Note: Updates to health information will not occur until a case officer investigates the person's case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.
> 
> It does not say that i have failed my health or something- but this should be the initial remarks rather stating health has been finanlised for this applicant. and wat does recomended mean ?


never trust the Portal MESSages... even though i got my visa but something like that also appears in my immiaccount. Chill out and wait for any communication from your CO..


----------



## humtum

rab said:


> congrats humtum! Wish you a great future ahead!


thanks rab and wish u all the best


----------



## humtum

aajay18 said:


> congrats and all the best for your future
> 
> 223112 (190): Ielts: L:8.5, r:8.5, w:7.5, s:7.5 | vet online: 19 sept'13| vet positive: 02-jan-2014| eoi lodged: 22-feb-2014 | act ss lodged: 22-feb-2014| invite: 1st jul'14 | 190 visa lodged on: 7th aug'14| pcc: 7th oct'14| meds: 22 sept'14| co asigned:15th oct | grant eagerly awaited


thanks ajay and wish u all the best.


----------



## humtum

samirshah7 said:


> congrats humtum....


thanks dear and wish u all the best.


----------



## humtum

paradisesoul said:


> congrats .............. Humtum. All the best.


thanks paradisesoul and wish u all the best.


----------



## humtum

kevin538 said:


> many congratulations humtum for your future ozz life,
> 
> we have almost the same timelines, i have lodged visa on aug - 23; co : Assigned on 15 oct requested medicals which i had submitted on 28th oct, visa ::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Could you please share by which team has issued grant ?


thanks for the wishes. Visa has been granted by team adelaide. Wish u all the best


----------



## humtum

rooks said:


> congrats man !! Wonder what is happening !


thanks rooks and wish u all the best


----------



## humtum

tarunar1 said:


> congrats and all the best for future ....
> 
> Sent from my mmx a116 using expat forum


thanks tarunar and wish u all the best.


----------



## Knaeem

Hi All,

I got an alert that the status of my application has changed. I logged in to check and the status shows finalised. Below every applicant, I see a grant status and view grant letter but when I click on the grant letter, it shows nothing. 

Does this mean that my Visa is approves. My correspondence goes to my agents email I'd so can't check the mail at this time as its too early in the morning here.


----------



## _Eugene_

I absolutely believe that you got a grant. Congratulation Knaeem & all the best for your future! Just wait for the grant letter from your agent


----------



## ausplanery

Other than +61 131 881, who has phone number for "Adelaide General Skilled Migration (GSM) processing centre"?... :fingercross


----------



## Knaeem

_Eugene_ said:


> I absolutely believe that you got a grant. Congratulation Knaeem & all the best for your future! Just wait for the grant letter from your agent


Just got a call from my agent, it's a grant!!!


----------



## Sam16

Hi Friends,
Just got the direct grant from Immigration. Not sure from which team it was as nothing is mentioned in correspondence. It was almost 2 months from lodgement to grant.:whoo::whoo::


----------



## kevin538

Knaeem said:


> Just got a call from my agent, it's a grant!!!


Many congratulation Knaeem for your future ozz life.


----------



## kevin538

Sam16 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Just got the direct grant from Immigration. Not sure from which team it was as nothing is mentioned in correspondence. It was almost 2 months from lodgement to grant.:whoo::whoo::


Congratulation Sam16 party hard


----------



## kevin538

Guys - Again today Immi site is acting funny is unavailable for me, anybody face this issue ?


----------



## _Eugene_

Sam16 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Just got the direct grant from Immigration. Not sure from which team it was as nothing is mentioned in correspondence. It was almost 2 months from lodgement to grant.:whoo::whoo::


Congrats Sam, all the very best for your journey


----------



## Knaeem

kevin538 said:


> Many congratulation Knaeem for your future ozz life.


Thanks Kevin!!!


----------



## louis ho

kevin538 said:


> Congratulation Sam16 party hard


Congrats Sam. See you in Sydney.

Can anyone create thread of people who are successful from NSW July intake to prepare for next journey. I noted that we have many active members from NSW July intake. ( Sam, Sandy, Eugen, Dorie, ausplanery...)


----------



## louis ho

ausplanery said:


> Other than +61 131 881, who has phone number for "Adelaide General Skilled Migration (GSM) processing centre"?... :fingercross


I understand your feeling to see there are some case are finalized already in "September period"
. Wish you all the best. Keep praying and God will save us. :cheer2:

You will get it very soon.


----------



## ausplanery

Please count it for me although I am waiting for grant right away!  



louis ho said:


> Congrats Sam. See you in Sydney.
> 
> Can anyone create thread of people who are successful from NSW July intake to prepare for next journey. I noted that we have many active members from NSW July intake. ( Sam, Sandy, Eugen, Dorie, ausplanery...)


----------



## _Eugene_

louis ho said:


> Congrats Sam. See you in Sydney.
> 
> Can anyone create thread of people who are successful from NSW July intake to prepare for next journey. I noted that we have many active members from NSW July intake. ( Sam, Sandy, Eugen, Dorie, ausplanery...)


Louis, can you please also update the spreadsheet? I could see many NSW July intake applicants got grants, good sign so far


----------



## louis ho

Ausplanery: Sure buddy.
Eugene: Yes certainly, could you pls kindly attach the link here?


----------



## _Eugene_

louis ho said:


> Ausplanery: Sure buddy.
> Eugene: Yes certainly, could you pls kindly attach the link here?


There you go

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## louis ho

Done. thanks.
You will be granted next week Eugene.


----------



## Aajay18

Hi Guys,
Just received my golden ticket
What a day, I have gone crazy.
Thanks to all you guys.
Special mention to MAIG, BlueBird, ParadiseSoul, for their word of encouragement when I was down. And special thank to you and I pray for your grant and all other on this forum waiting for their grant.

I love this forum. 

223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant: Nov 13th 
:cheer2: lane:lane:lane:


----------



## kevin538

Aajay18 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just received my golden ticket
> What a day, I have gone crazy.
> Thanks to all you guys.
> Special mention to MAIG, BlueBird, ParadiseSoul, for their word of encouragement when I was down. And special thank to you and I pray for your grant and all other on this forum waiting for their grant.
> 
> I love this forum.
> 
> 223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant: Nov 13th
> :cheer2: lane:lane:lane:



Congratulations Aajay


----------



## rooks

Aajay18 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just received my golden ticket
> What a day, I have gone crazy.
> Thanks to all you guys.
> Special mention to MAIG, BlueBird, ParadiseSoul, for their word of encouragement when I was down. And special thank to you and I pray for your grant and all other on this forum waiting for their grant.
> 
> I love this forum.
> 
> 223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant: Nov 13th
> :cheer2: lane:lane:lane:


Congrats ! Have a great future mate !


----------



## MMS

Aajay18 said:


> Hi Guys, Just received my golden ticket What a day, I have gone crazy. Thanks to all you guys. Special mention to MAIG, BlueBird, ParadiseSoul, for their word of encouragement when I was down. And special thank to you and I pray for your grant and all other on this forum waiting for their grant. I love this forum. 223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant: Nov 13th :cheer2: lane:lane:lane:


Congrats 
Ajay have a blessed new life


----------



## ausplanery

Congratulations~~ Aajay18! :cheer2:



Aajay18 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just received my golden ticket
> What a day, I have gone crazy.
> Thanks to all you guys.
> Special mention to MAIG, BlueBird, ParadiseSoul, for their word of encouragement when I was down. And special thank to you and I pray for your grant and all other on this forum waiting for their grant.
> 
> I love this forum.
> 
> 223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant: Nov 13th
> :cheer2: lane:lane:lane:


----------



## MIAG

Aajay18 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just received my golden ticket
> What a day, I have gone crazy.
> Thanks to all you guys.
> Special mention to MAIG, BlueBird, ParadiseSoul, for their word of encouragement when I was down. And special thank to you and I pray for your grant and all other on this forum waiting for their grant.
> 
> I love this forum.
> 
> 223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant: Nov 13th
> :cheer2: lane:lane:lane:


Good show buddy.... enjoy ur day.


----------



## Sheeb

Knaeem said:


> Just got a call from my agent, it's a grant!!!


Congrats Knaeem

Sheeba


----------



## ParadiseSoul

Aajay18 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just received my golden ticket
> What a day, I have gone crazy.
> Thanks to all you guys.
> Special mention to MAIG, BlueBird, ParadiseSoul, for their word of encouragement when I was down. And special thank to you and I pray for your grant and all other on this forum waiting for their grant.
> 
> I love this forum.
> 
> 223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant: Nov 13th
> :cheer2: lane:lane:lane:


Congrats........... Ajay. All the best.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Knaeem said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an alert that the status of my application has changed. I logged in to check and the status shows finalised. Below every applicant, I see a grant status and view grant letter but when I click on the grant letter, it shows nothing.
> 
> Does this mean that my Visa is approves. My correspondence goes to my agents email I'd so can't check the mail at this time as its too early in the morning here.


Congrats

What you mentioned is perfectly normal behavior when you apply through an agent. You need to wait for the agent to mail you the letter


----------



## kalvinrekhraj

I have been a silent participant of this thread for the past 11 months. And in that time we had completed every single requirement of the DIBP, including one rejection in May. With that said, my partner and I would like to thank every single participant of this thread in assisting us. We received a direct grant this morning. No amount of thanks can be said for all the pointers we gained here. Thank you once again.

135112 - ACS +ve Result - 24/03/2014 | IELTS - 9/9/9/8 | EOI 190 - 03/07/2014 (90 points) |SA Approved - 23/07/2014 | PCC/CGC - 12/08/2014 | Visa Application - 12/09/2014 | Medicals - 22/09/2014 | Visa Grant 13/11/2014


----------



## Sheeb

kalvinrekhraj said:


> I have been a silent participant of this thread for the past 11 months. And in that time we had completed every single requirement of the DIBP, including one rejection in May. With that said, my partner and I would like to thank every single participant of this thread in assisting us. We received a direct grant this morning. No amount of thanks can be said for all the pointers we gained here. Thank you once again.
> 
> 135112 - ACS +ve Result - 24/03/2014 | IELTS - 9/9/9/8 | EOI 190 - 03/07/2014 (90 points) |SA Approved - 23/07/2014 | PCC/CGC - 12/08/2014 | Visa Application - 12/09/2014 | Medicals - 22/09/2014 | Visa Grant 13/11/2014


Congrats Kalvin

Happy for your family. 

Sheeba


----------



## kalvinrekhraj

Sheeb said:


> Congrats Kalvin
> 
> Happy for your family.
> 
> Sheeba


Thanks Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

kalvinrekhraj said:


> I have been a silent participant of this thread for the past 11 months. And in that time we had completed every single requirement of the DIBP, including one rejection in May. With that said, my partner and I would like to thank every single participant of this thread in assisting us. We received a direct grant this morning. No amount of thanks can be said for all the pointers we gained here. Thank you once again.
> 
> 135112 - ACS +ve Result - 24/03/2014 | IELTS - 9/9/9/8 | EOI 190 - 03/07/2014 (90 points) |SA Approved - 23/07/2014 | PCC/CGC - 12/08/2014 | Visa Application - 12/09/2014 | Medicals - 22/09/2014 | Visa Grant 13/11/2014


Could you please tell me what are the documents required from spouse and in which stage we require that.

Iam not planning to take any point from my spouse. When is ielts of spouse required? 
I submitted my documents to vet on nov 8

Regards

Sheeba


----------



## kevin538

Guys, I couldn't login the immi account as system is unavailable anybody has this issue today ?


----------



## MMS

kevin538 said:


> Guys, I couldn't login the immi account as system is unavailable anybody has this issue today ?


It was working fine check again


----------



## MMS

Guys

Please advice if anyone has applied for 131112, sales and marketing manager 

Waiting


----------



## Dorie

Sam16 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Just got the direct grant from Immigration. Not sure from which team it was as nothing is mentioned in correspondence. It was almost 2 months from lodgement to grant.:whoo::whoo::


Congratulations, Sam!


----------



## sameer7106

kalvinrekhraj said:


> I have been a silent participant of this thread for the past 11 months. And in that time we had completed every single requirement of the DIBP, including one rejection in May. With that said, my partner and I would like to thank every single participant of this thread in assisting us. We received a direct grant this morning. No amount of thanks can be said for all the pointers we gained here. Thank you once again.
> 
> 135112 - ACS +ve Result - 24/03/2014 | IELTS - 9/9/9/8 | EOI 190 - 03/07/2014 (90 points) |SA Approved - 23/07/2014 | PCC/CGC - 12/08/2014 | Visa Application - 12/09/2014 | Medicals - 22/09/2014 | Visa Grant 13/11/2014


Congrats for your new life buddy!! 

All the best for all your future endeavour.... :thumb: hope to see you soon in Oz


----------



## Dorie

Wow, alot of grants in this thread these days. Congratulations to my friends. Wish the best for all and the great news comes soon for those who are waiting.


----------



## Jnk

ANZSCO CODE 133311 Occupation : Importer/Exporter, Vetassess Assessment Positive date: 24 June, 2014... IELTS 6.5/6/6.5/6 Overall : 6.5 ... Occupation is closed atm ... anyone can guide me what should I do or have to wait for occupation to come in list of any states ? 

Asked agent if I can apply under Sales and Marketing Manager and informed that yes, I can because of more than 19 years of experience in my own business (Importer/Exporter )... Need advice what should I do in this situation


----------



## TheExpatriate

Jnk said:


> ANZSCO CODE 133311 Occupation : Importer/Exporter, Vetassess Assessment Positive date: 24 June, 2014... IELTS 6.5/6/6.5/6 Overall : 6.5 ... Occupation is closed atm ... anyone can guide me what should I do or have to wait for occupation to come in list of any states ?
> 
> Asked agent if I can apply under Sales and Marketing Manager and informed that yes, I can because of more than 19 years of experience in my own business (Importer/Exporter )... Need advice what should I do in this situation


You'd need to re-assess


----------



## MMS

MMS said:


> Dear JNK U can go through the Anzco web sight for details of JD and experience plus the assessing authority for 131112 is AIM which has completely different way of assessing where u need company flowcharts etc. I personally thing it won't work and the best way is to go through the web sight of AIM and check sales and marketing manager has completely different JD then importer and exporter please get ure homework done before listening to ure agent normally they just wana skip the hassle Thanks


Dear JNK

Further to add code 131112 needs 7 in each band


----------



## soeid

Why is 190 approval taking more than 2 months now?
During my time I was able to receive a grant after 1 month


----------



## soeid

MMS said:


> Dear soeid
> 
> When was ure time? Can u refresh please


It's on my signature


----------



## MMS

soeid said:


> It's on my signature


Bro sorry how can I check your signature  I am new in this forum


----------



## kalvinrekhraj

Sheeb said:


> Could you please tell me what are the documents required from spouse and in which stage we require that.
> 
> Iam not planning to take any point from my spouse. When is ielts of spouse required?
> I submitted my documents to vet on nov 8
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sheeba


I had uploaded many documents to prove the relationship with my partner ranging from joint accounts to statutory declarations to bills (utilities and credit cards). I believe for aspouse a marriage certificate and some pics would suffice. 

For my partner's education, I had included her degree, higher diploma and diploma (with transcripts). And finally her IELTS. All these documents were uploaded after lodgement. Please do PM if you need more info.


----------



## ParadiseSoul

enzee said:


> Hello guys It really has been a very good morning
> 
> ALLAH has been very kind to me and Masha ALLAH we have got the golden mail today
> 
> Thanks very much to all the forum members who have been of great help.
> 
> And may you all have your grants real soon. Good luck to all


Congrats.............enzee. All the best


----------



## ParadiseSoul

Knaeem said:


> Just got a call from my agent, it's a grant!!!


Congrats....................Knaeem. All the best


----------



## ParadiseSoul

Sam16 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Just got the direct grant from Immigration. Not sure from which team it was as nothing is mentioned in correspondence. It was almost 2 months from lodgement to grant.:whoo::whoo::


Congrats..................Sam16. All the best


----------



## ParadiseSoul

kalvinrekhraj said:


> I have been a silent participant of this thread for the past 11 months. And in that time we had completed every single requirement of the DIBP, including one rejection in May. With that said, my partner and I would like to thank every single participant of this thread in assisting us. We received a direct grant this morning. No amount of thanks can be said for all the pointers we gained here. Thank you once again.
> 
> 135112 - ACS +ve Result - 24/03/2014 | IELTS - 9/9/9/8 | EOI 190 - 03/07/2014 (90 points) |SA Approved - 23/07/2014 | PCC/CGC - 12/08/2014 | Visa Application - 12/09/2014 | Medicals - 22/09/2014 | Visa Grant 13/11/2014


Congrats........kalvin. All the best


----------



## Dorie

MMS said:


> Bro sorry how can I check your signature  I am new in this forum


Hi, 
just look down, at the end of the answer of Soied, you can see the timeline. They call signature because it's usually where signature is. Right?


----------



## Dorie

soeid said:


> Why is 190 approval taking more than 2 months now?
> During my time I was able to receive a grant after 1 month


I think it's because your case was so clear to be granted and all documents were front uploaded. For 190 visa, it's usually processed in 3 months. And of course, it depends on each invidual case.


----------



## kalvinrekhraj

ParadiseSoul said:


> Congrats........kalvin. All the best


Thank you ParadiseSoul


----------



## ausplanery

Congratulations~ Sam16 ! 



Sam16 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Just got the direct grant from Immigration. Not sure from which team it was as nothing is mentioned in correspondence. It was almost 2 months from lodgement to grant.:whoo::whoo::


----------



## Danny Archer

Hi Harilal,

Any update on your VISA progress?


----------



## MegR

Hi All, 

Congrats to all you guys for receiving your grants so far.

I am relatively new to this forum. However, have a query. It would be great if somone can clarify the same and it will help me relax . 
We have lodged our visa application on 21st Aug, CO allocated on 3rd Oct and received email asking him for pcc and meds.We did everything as asked and uploaded the docs by 31st Oct.

Received another mail from CO on 3rd Nov asking for Form 80 and we submitted and uploaded the same on 9th Nov.

Still no response from CO. Online status still shows as in progress. CO is from team 33 Brisbane.

Any idea when could we accept the grant.We have lodged 190 visa and SS with South Australia.

Any help would ease the stressful waiting period 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aajay18

MegR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Congrats to all you guys for receiving your grants so far.
> 
> I am relatively new to this forum. However, have a query. It would be great if somone can clarify the same and it will help me relax .
> We have lodged our visa application on 21st Aug, CO allocated on 3rd Oct and received email asking him for pcc and meds.We did everything as asked and uploaded the docs by 31st Oct.
> 
> Received another mail from CO on 3rd Nov asking for Form 80 and we submitted and uploaded the same on 9th Nov.
> 
> Still no response from CO. Online status still shows as in progress. CO is from team 33 Brisbane.
> 
> Any idea when could we accept the grant.We have lodged 190 visa and SS with South Australia.
> 
> Any help would ease the stressful waiting period
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hi MegR,
Generally it good to upload PCC, Medical and form 80 at one go as it help the CO to make the decision fast.
However, Don’t Worry I feel it you will get the grant soon as you Co is respond time is good
The golden ticket is just around the corner 

223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant: Nov 13th lane:lane:lane:


----------



## shhibhi

Hi Guys! 
Any one waiting from June?? .. I can't see any process in my case..last on 19th September they asked for PCC. Which was uploaded on the same day and received by DIBP. Since then not contacted. ..


----------



## kevin538

shhibhi said:


> Hi Guys!
> Any one waiting from June?? .. I can't see any process in my case..last on 19th September they asked for PCC. Which was uploaded on the same day and received by DIBP. Since then not contacted. ..


I advise you to call DIBP and ask for the update politely, as bcoz you have waited more than the processing time which is 12 weeks, Am sure you will get positive reply.


----------



## shhibhi

kevin538 said:


> I advise you to call DIBP and ask for the update politely, as bcoz you have waited more than the processing time which is 12 weeks, Am sure you will get positive reply.


Thanks Kevin;

I have already called them twice. Last I called them on 27th October . And they guy told me that I will review your case and send you and email. And then I received an automated email mentioning that we will try to process the application ASAP. And the process is delayed due to the checks and all..

Do you think I should call them again ?


----------



## kevin538

shhibhi said:


> Thanks Kevin;
> 
> I have already called them twice. Last I called them on 27th October . And they guy told me that I will review your case and send you and email. And then I received an automated email mentioning that we will try to process the application ASAP. And the process is delayed due to the checks and all..
> 
> Do you think I should call them again ?


If you have CO email ID then mail them, Since you called 27th October wait for another week than take an action, seniors advice plz...


----------



## MegR

Thanks Aajay18 ...but any idea what could be the anticipated timeline. Would ot be 12 weeks from the date of lodgemenr?


----------



## padmakarrao

shhibhi said:


> Thanks Kevin;
> 
> I have already called them twice. Last I called them on 27th October . And they guy told me that I will review your case and send you and email. And then I received an automated email mentioning that we will try to process the application ASAP. And the process is delayed due to the checks and all..
> 
> Do you think I should call them again ?


Hi Shhibhi, I am surprised, what is taking so much time in your cases. Most of the SA nomination applicants are getting their grants within 2 months of applying. Was your medical clear or was it referred, which is leading to such a delay.

Wish your grant comes soon.

Cheers


----------



## Aajay18

MegR said:


> Thanks Aajay18 ...but any idea what could be the anticipated timeline. Would ot be 12 weeks from the date of lodgemenr?


Hi MegR,

Generally that the time line which is followed.However,it just depends upon the CO.

What i Have understood is it can take close to 28 days from the time you submit all the Docs to CO.

But again depends upon case to case.

Best of luck and Be Positive and Patience.

223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant: Nov 13th lane:lane:lane:


----------



## kevin538

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Shhibhi, I am surprised, what is taking so much time in your cases. Most of the SA nomination applicants are getting their grants within 2 months of applying. Was your medical clear or was it referred, which is leading to such a delay.
> 
> Wish your grant comes soon.
> 
> Cheers


Hey Padmakarro, Hope you are doing well, somehow mine also taking much time, I am worried.


----------



## shhibhi

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Shhibhi, I am surprised, what is taking so much time in your cases. Most of the SA nomination applicants are getting their grants within 2 months of applying. Was your medical clear or was it referred, which is leading to such a delay.
> 
> Wish your grant comes soon.
> 
> Cheers


Hi padmakarro, 

Yes my medical is cleared ..They have not asked me anything until now and when I called DIBP they have even confirmed that they don't need any other documents right now.. It means they have received all the documents what they want to assess the file.

Hope I get any response now :fingerscrossed:


----------



## samirshah7

Knaeem said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an alert that the status of my application has changed. I logged in to check and the status shows finalised. Below every applicant, I see a grant status and view grant letter but when I click on the grant letter, it shows nothing.
> 
> Does this mean that my Visa is approves. My correspondence goes to my agents email I'd so can't check the mail at this time as its too early in the morning here.


Congrats Knaeem... Wish you good luck for Oz...


----------



## samirshah7

Aajay18 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just received my golden ticket
> What a day, I have gone crazy.
> Thanks to all you guys.
> Special mention to MAIG, BlueBird, ParadiseSoul, for their word of encouragement when I was down. And special thank to you and I pray for your grant and all other on this forum waiting for their grant.
> 
> I love this forum.
> 
> 223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant: Nov 13th
> :cheer2: lane:lane:lane:


Congrats Aajay... Wish you all the best for future...


----------



## samirshah7

kalvinrekhraj said:


> I have been a silent participant of this thread for the past 11 months. And in that time we had completed every single requirement of the DIBP, including one rejection in May. With that said, my partner and I would like to thank every single participant of this thread in assisting us. We received a direct grant this morning. No amount of thanks can be said for all the pointers we gained here. Thank you once again.
> 
> 135112 - ACS +ve Result - 24/03/2014 | IELTS - 9/9/9/8 | EOI 190 - 03/07/2014 (90 points) |SA Approved - 23/07/2014 | PCC/CGC - 12/08/2014 | Visa Application - 12/09/2014 | Medicals - 22/09/2014 | Visa Grant 13/11/2014


Congrats Kalvin... Wish you good luck for Oz...


----------



## samirshah7

Sam16 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Just got the direct grant from Immigration. Not sure from which team it was as nothing is mentioned in correspondence. It was almost 2 months from lodgement to grant.:whoo::whoo::


Congrats Sam16... All the best for future


----------



## samirshah7

Hi Guys,

Good to hear that people are getting grants. 

I have submitted all the required documents. The last document was my wife's medical report which is submitted on 27th Oct 2014 to the department. 

After submitting all the documents we have not heard from the case officer. It is exactly a month now since the case officer was allocated. 

Please suggest what further steps should I take...

EOI Submitted: 04/07/2014; Invitation received on 30/07/2014; Visa lodged on 25/08/2014; Medicals on 04/09/2014; CO allocation: 15/10/2014; PCC on 20/10/2014.


----------



## Amjan

Hi Seniors,

May I ask the question about the Medicals.

I have taken medicals already and uploaded the HAP report. Hospital says they have already uploaded the results. My question is, Shall I also upload the scan copies of my results?

thanks


----------



## kevin538

Hey Amjan, I wounder how you able have access to your medical report !!! 

Your medical report will be uploaded by the Doctors from the Hospital Directly..


----------



## Future_ozzy

Amjan said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> May I ask the question about the Medicals.
> 
> I have taken medicals already and uploaded the HAP report. Hospital says they have already uploaded the results. My question is, Shall I also upload the scan copies of my results?
> 
> thanks


You should not upload the results ...also per policy doctor would not share the results with you..

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Amjan

Thanks every body for your reply.


I can not see my results in the system. What I had only HAP report with me which I downloaded from the system.

I had attached the same. If the CO asks for medicals, I am supposed to give that to CO, I must put question like this.


----------



## MMS

Guys 

I have been wondering and requesting to get the information 

Kindly please advice if anyone here has applied 190 for 131112 or any such category kindly reply

Regards
MMS


----------



## chiku2006

MMS said:


> Guys
> 
> I have been wondering and requesting to get the information
> 
> Kindly please advice if anyone here has applied 190 for 131112 or any such category kindly reply
> 
> Regards
> MMS


I did apply under 131112 but it was managed by my MARA agent.


----------



## tarun02

Hi all,

I have been reading through the posts on this forum. It is a good source of information and people are very helpful.

I'm planning to apply for a subclass 190 visa. I have gone through several threads on this forum and spoke to few agents and could gather following information, thus far:

1. I need to get my education and profession qualification skills assessed from a relevant authority.
I engaged an agent for preliminary assessment. I'm eligible to apply for 222312 (Financial Investment Manager) with 65 points, including state sponsorship.

2. My skill assessment will be done by Vetassess who, as per posts on various threads here, will take 12-14 weeks.
*Ques 1: Evaluation fee as assessed by agent is AUD 630 but on Vetassess website it is AUD 630 + an additional advice for points test which is AUD 350 for qualification and AUD 150 for work experience (in my case). Can anyone please let me know what is points test and if I need to undergo that too?*
_I have a link for this but I'm not allowed to post any link unless I have 5 posts!! This is weird!_

*Ques 2: I need to provide work-ex in certain format (I have a sample format). But if I am unable to get a letter from previous employers in required format, I can submit a declaration. What will be the format of this declaration? I got a sample from one of the threads here, but that was meant for ACS. That guy got it from his manager in the previous organisation. Will a self declaration do on a notarized paper (few posts mention this as well)? If yes, what should be the format of this declaration? Does it need to be in Commonwealth Statutory declaration?*
_I have a link for this too but I'm not allowed to post it!_

3. After assessment, I'll apply for state sponsorship (WA, SA in my case) and also submit EOI, claiming 5 points for SS, concurrently to save time. SS assessment can take 8-10 weeks. In the meantime, if I get an invite, I can wait for 90 days until it expires.

4. Considering my SS assessment comes before invite expiration, I'll submit application (I'll now have proof for SS for additional 5 points). This will cost me ~ AUD 3500 (for a single applicant)

5. I'll then undergo medicals and PCC (I understand that date of issue of PCC is considered for time given to make first entry).

6. A CO will be assigned and application will be processed.

Sorry for long post. I've just started the process few days back and have lot of questions in my mind.


----------



## Ankurchhabra

Hi tarun02
Do make sure the agent you had hired is MARA agent only ? Also he agrees to shares login I'd & password for every step with you.
Just an advice. Do clarify things now as this entire process is too long.


----------



## tarun02

Ankurchhabra said:


> Hi tarun02
> Do make sure the agent you had hired is MARA agent only ? Also he agrees to shares login I'd & password for every step with you.
> Just an advice. Do clarify things now as this entire process is too long.


Thanks Ankur. I do not plan to hire an agent for my process, hence have been doing my own research. Just wanted to check with people who have already undergone the process. It will be a great help if some one could answer my questions.


----------



## kevin538

Upcoming Holidays, 

Monday Dec 8	Feast of the Immaculate Conception	Christian 
Wednesday Dec 17	First Day of Hanukkah Jewish holiday 
Wednesday Dec 24	Last day of Hanukkah Jewish holiday 
Wednesday Dec 24	Christmas Eve Observance 
Thursday Dec 25	Christmas Day National Holiday 
Friday Dec 26	Boxing Day National Holiday 
Wednesday Dec 31	New Year's Eve Observance


----------



## kevin538

amin007 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am in a great confusion.
> Today I have received an automatic email from DIBP that my EOI invitation will going to expired 16 days.
> 
> But to let you know I applied and lodge visa at 10th October after receiving invitation on 7th October. I have created an immigration account and pay accordingly to lodge the visa and then I uploaded all required documents for that.
> 
> At present I am really tensed and no idea why this email come. I am wondering am I doing anything wrong in my steps?
> 
> Please advise.


Don't break your heads brother, Since you have applied please Ignore this mail and I hope you have receipt of confirmation on your visa lodgment .


----------



## kevin538

amin007 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am in a great confusion.
> Today I have received an automatic email from DIBP that my EOI invitation will going to expired 16 days.
> 
> But to let you know I applied and lodge visa at 10th October after receiving invitation on 7th October. I have created an immigration account and pay accordingly to lodge the visa and then I uploaded all required documents for that.
> 
> At present I am really tensed and no idea why this email come. I am wondering am I doing anything wrong in my steps?
> 
> Please advise.


Don't break your heads brother, Since you have applied already please Ignore this mail and I hope you have receipt of confirmation on your visa lodgment .


----------



## Future_ozzy

tarun02 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been reading through the posts on this forum. It is a good source of information and people are very helpful.
> 
> I'm planning to apply for a subclass 190 visa. I have gone through several threads on this forum and spoke to few agents and could gather following information, thus far:
> 
> 1. I need to get my education and profession qualification skills assessed from a relevant authority.
> I engaged an agent for preliminary assessment. I'm eligible to apply for 222312 (Financial Investment Manager) with 65 points, including state sponsorship.
> 
> 2. My skill assessment will be done by Vetassess who, as per posts on various threads here, will take 12-14 weeks.
> Ques 1: Evaluation fee as assessed by agent is AUD 630 but on Vetassess website it is AUD 630 + an additional advice for points test which is AUD 350 for qualification and AUD 150 for work experience (in my case). Can anyone please let me know what is points test and if I need to undergo that too?
> I have a link for this but I'm not allowed to post any link unless I have 5 posts!! This is weird!
> 
> Answer : Vetassess normally does assessment of your work experience for last 5 years from the date of assessment, however with PTA assessment is done for last 10 years .PTA is only required if your claiming points for work experience of last 10 years .
> 
> Ques 2: I need to provide work-ex in certain format (I have a sample format). But if I am unable to get a letter from previous employers in required format, I can submit a declaration. What will be the format of this declaration? I got a sample from one of the threads here, but that was meant for ACS. That guy got it from his manager in the previous organisation. Will a self declaration do on a notarized paper (few posts mention this as well)? If yes, what should be the format of this declaration? Does it need to be in Commonwealth Statutory declaration?
> I have a link for this too but I'm not allowed to post it!
> 
> Answer : Self declaration on notarized paper should do.
> 
> 3. After assessment, I'll apply for state sponsorship (WA, SA in my case) and also submit EOI, claiming 5 points for SS, concurrently to save time. SS assessment can take 8-10 weeks. In the meantime, if I get an invite, I can wait for 90 days until it expires.
> 
> You asking or telling ..not sure
> 
> 4. Considering my SS assessment comes before invite expiration, I'll submit application (I'll now have proof for SS for additional 5 points). This will cost me ~ AUD 3500 (for a single applicant)
> 
> Main applicant fee is 3520 AUD
> 
> 5. I'll then undergo medicals and PCC (I understand that date of issue of PCC is considered for time given to make first entry
> 
> Answer:Either PCC or Medicals is considered to determine IED.
> 
> 6. A CO will be assigned and application will be processed.
> 
> Sorry for long post. I've just started the process few days back and have lot of questions in my mind.



I have tried to answer most of your questions if not all.

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## amin007

Yes I do have all those documents but how can I make sure that will not contain any risk. Did you get some email like that I have received? Do you have any email address through which I can communicate with DIBP in this regards to make sure.



kevin538 said:


> Don't break your heads brother, Since you have applied already please Ignore this mail and I hope you have receipt of confirmation on your visa lodgment .


----------



## chiku2006

MMS said:


> Dear Chiku
> 
> Thanks for the reply have u got the visa can u share ure timeline please


My signature has all the details !!

My visa was lodged in February 2014 and our grant came in July.. we are already in Australia.


----------



## abhii

any grants today ?


----------



## samirshah7

Hi Guys,

Good to hear that people are getting grants. 

I have submitted all the required documents. The last document was my wife's medical report which is submitted on 27th Oct 2014 to the department. 

After submitting all the documents we have not heard from the case officer. It is exactly a month now since the case officer was allocated. 

Please suggest what further steps should I take...

EOI Submitted: 04/07/2014; Invitation received on 30/07/2014; Visa lodged on 25/08/2014; Medicals on 04/09/2014; CO allocation: 15/10/2014; PCC on 20/10/2014.


----------



## kkasunperera

Guys 
Today morning I received my grant. Thanks everyone
Applied on 25th September
Grant 17th November

See my signature for other details.


----------



## HWarraich

kkasunperera said:


> Guys
> Today morning I received my grant. Thanks everyone
> Applied on 25th September
> Grant 17th November
> 
> See my signature for other details.


Congrats...!!!!


----------



## ausplanery

I would like to share my happiness to all of you! I got my birthday gift just moment! Thanks all of your supports!  It is a direct granted with spouse lodged on 16 September. :second:


----------



## _Eugene_

ausplanery said:


> I would like to share my happiness to all of you! I got my birthday gift just moment! Thanks all of your supports!  It is a direct granted with spouse lodged on 16 September. :second:





kkasunperera said:


> Guys
> Today morning I received my grant. Thanks everyone
> Applied on 25th September
> Grant 17th November
> 
> See my signature for other details.


Many congrats guys. Well done


----------



## ParadiseSoul

kkasunperera said:


> Guys
> Today morning I received my grant. Thanks everyone
> Applied on 25th September
> Grant 17th November
> 
> See my signature for other details.


Congrats......................kkasunperera. All the best


----------



## ParadiseSoul

ausplanery said:


> I would like to share my happiness to all of you! I got my birthday gift just moment! Thanks all of your supports!  It is a direct granted with spouse lodged on 16 September. :second:


Congrats.................ausplanery. All the best


----------



## MMS

ausplanery said:


> I would like to share my happiness to all of you! I got my birthday gift just moment! Thanks all of your supports!  It is a direct granted with spouse lodged on 16 September. :second:



Congrats man, have a safe lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Anilnag

kkasunperera said:


> Guys
> Today morning I received my grant. Thanks everyone
> Applied on 25th September
> Grant 17th November
> 
> See my signature for other details.


Congratulations !!!!


----------



## Anilnag

ausplanery said:


> I would like to share my happiness to all of you! I got my birthday gift just moment! Thanks all of your supports!  It is a direct granted with spouse lodged on 16 September. :second:


Congratulations "ausplanery"!!!
Now you should change your expat name from ausplanery to austraveller 
All the best!!


----------



## kevin538

dears immi login is not working, says system is currently unavailable..anybody has this issue?


----------



## Anilnag

kevin538 said:


> dears immi login is not working, says system is currently unavailable..anybody has this issue?


I even get this some times... clear your cache and try again in sometime.


----------



## MMS

Guys anyone knows for sure how many days DIBP will be off in December for Christmas and New Years etc?

Will they have minimum staffing or will be completely close?

Thanks


----------



## noobrex

MMS said:


> Guys anyone knows for sure how many days DIBP will be off in December for Christmas and New Years etc?
> 
> Will they have minimum staffing or will be completely close?
> 
> Thanks


close for 2 weeks most people on leave


----------



## kevin538

noobrex said:


> close for 2 weeks most people on leave


Upcoming Holidays, 

Monday	Dec 8	Feast of the Immaculate Conception	Christian	
Wednesday	Dec 17	First Day of Hanukkah	Jewish holiday	
Wednesday	Dec 24	Last day of Hanukkah	Jewish holiday	
Wednesday	Dec 24	Christmas Eve	Observance	
Thursday	Dec 25	Christmas Day	National Holiday	
Friday	Dec 26	Boxing Day	National Holiday	
Wednesday	Dec 31	New Year's Eve	Observance


----------



## MMS

kevin538 said:


> Upcoming Holidays, Monday	Dec 8	Feast of the Immaculate Conception	Christian Wednesday	Dec 17	First Day of Hanukkah	Jewish holiday Wednesday	Dec 24	Last day of Hanukkah	Jewish holiday Wednesday	Dec 24	Christmas Eve	Observance Thursday	Dec 25	Christmas Day	National Holiday Friday	Dec 26	Boxing Day	National Holiday Wednesday	Dec 31	New Year's Eve	Observance


Not bad atleast they will be working in between I thought they will be close from 24 dec say till first week of jan 

Keeping fingers cross


----------



## padmakarrao

MMS said:


> Not bad atleast they will be working in between I thought they will be close from 24 dec say till first week of jan Keeping fingers cross


MMS, yes they will be working in between but remember this is the biggest festival for them, so they dont really get into modd of working. Its like in India during the Diwali time, a week before and after you will not be able to get any government work done. So, just hope your case goes through much before that, there is still 3weeks for the festive mood to set in. Best wishes


----------



## ParadiseSoul

All,
My degree is not relevant to my experience but VETASSESS has given positive skill assessment. Is it all? Or DIBP will evaluate my degree in relevance to my experience??
Thanks in advance.


----------



## padmakarrao

ParadiseSoul said:


> All,
> My degree is not relevant to my experience but VETASSESS has given positive skill assessment. Is it all? Or DIBP will evaluate my degree in relevance to my experience??
> Thanks in advance.


Your degree need not be relevant to your experience. DIBP will check your experience being relevant to the occupation you are applying for. Even my degree has no linkage with what i do today. Cheers


----------



## ParadiseSoul

padmakarrao said:


> Your degree need not be relevant to your experience. DIBP will check your experience being relevant to the occupation you are applying for. Even my degree has no linkage with what i do today. Cheers


Oh, thanks a lot padmakerrao.... much releaved.


----------



## _Eugene_

Excuse me, but someone's just playing with our spreadsheet and I couldn't find my record or track who has the grant. Can I request the owner of the spreadsheet, please fix it?

Many thanks.


----------



## MMS

_Eugene_ said:


> Excuse me, but someone's just playing with our spreadsheet and I couldn't find my record or track who has the grant. Can I request the owner of the spreadsheet, please fix it? Many thanks.


Guys not to sound alien but what is the spread sheet everyone keeps on talking about? 
Is it helpful ?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

MMS said:


> Guys not to sound alien but what is the spread sheet everyone keeps on talking about?
> Is it helpful ?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## MMS

GinjaNINJA said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


Thanks MAN 

I'll follow and update it for my status to


----------



## Amjan

is it mandatory to fill form 80 manually means, with pen. As the doc itself is electronically fillable.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Amjan said:


> is it mandatory to fill form 80 manually means, with pen. As the doc itself is electronically fillable.


fill it electronically and sign it with a pen


----------



## NMCHD

padmakarrao said:


> Your degree need not be relevant to your experience. DIBP will check your experience being relevant to the occupation you are applying for. Even my degree has no linkage with what i do today. Cheers


Hi padmakarro

I received positive assessment from vetassess for my nominated occupation for a period of 3 plus years. However, i m not working in that occupation since almost last 18 months. Will that impact Dibp's decision on my application. In my opinion u need to have relevant experience in the last 10 years. Am i right.


----------



## abhii

hi ,

got my visa today, applied 18-sep.

not able to update tracker , as do not have access.
The forum has been very supportive in tense times for last few weeks. Thanks.

-abhishek


----------



## GinjaNINJA

abhii said:


> hi ,
> 
> got my visa today, applied 18-sep.
> 
> not able to update tracker , as do not have access.
> The forum has been very supportive in tense times for last few weeks. Thanks.
> 
> -abhishek


Congrats. 
update here
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## Usman_

Lodged on 23rd-July-2014. Still waiting for the grant. 

I called DIBP and they said my medical reports are sent to MOC for finalization. It has been more than 2 months since my reports are sent to MOC. What I don't understand is that I have clean medical history and my test results were all clear. But why they are taking so long to finalize it.

Dear members your feedback will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Anilnag

abhii said:


> hi ,
> 
> got my visa today, applied 18-sep.
> 
> not able to update tracker , as do not have access.
> The forum has been very supportive in tense times for last few weeks. Thanks.
> 
> -abhishek


Congratulations abhii!!


----------



## ParadiseSoul

abhii said:


> hi ,
> 
> got my visa today, applied 18-sep.
> 
> not able to update tracker , as do not have access.
> The forum has been very supportive in tense times for last few weeks. Thanks.
> 
> -abhishek


Congrats............abhii. All the best


----------



## rooks

Usman_ said:


> Lodged on 23rd-July-2014. Still waiting for the grant.
> 
> I called DIBP and they said my medical reports are sent to MOC for finalization. It has been more than 2 months since my reports are sent to MOC. What I don't understand is that I have clean medical history and my test results were all clear. But why they are taking so long to finalize it.
> 
> Dear members your feedback will be highly appreciated.


Usman Dont worry, if you ll review the tracker you ll see that after lodging applications Pakistan Applicants take 3-6 month till Grant. Be Patient it will be through inshAllah


----------



## enc123

Hi mates,
I got great grant mail today ...cheers...I wish u all good luck for those waiting for visa grants ....


Applied NT state nomination=4 april 2014.
NT (state nomination rejection= 24 april 2014..
Applied SA (state nomination)=1 july 2014,
SA invitation =9 july 2014..
190 visa =5 sep 2014,,
Pcc(india)= 12 sep 2014,,
Co allocated= 28oct 2014,
Requsted medicals & Cyprus pcc,,
Medicals submited= 5nov ,,
Cyprus pcc submited =7nov 2014,,
Visa grant = 19 nov 2014..

I thank all friends in this expat forum for sharing nice and valuable information ...I got lot of info & became confident by reading posts in expat forum. ..hats off expat forum...Cheers. ....keep going....


----------



## _Eugene_

abhii said:


> hi ,
> 
> got my visa today, applied 18-sep.
> 
> not able to update tracker , as do not have access.
> The forum has been very supportive in tense times for last few weeks. Thanks.
> 
> -abhishek


Congrats abhii, all the best for your future


----------



## _Eugene_

enc123 said:


> Hi mates,
> I got great grant mail today ...cheers...I wish u all good luck for those waiting for visa grants ....
> 
> 
> Applied NT state nomination=4 april 2014.
> NT (state nomination rejection= 24 april 2014..
> Applied SA (state nomination)=1 july 2014,
> SA invitation =9 july 2014..
> 190 visa =5 sep 2014,,
> Pcc(india)= 12 sep 2014,,
> Co allocated= 28oct 2014,
> Requsted medicals & Cyprus pcc,,
> Medicals submited= 5nov ,,
> Cyprus pcc submited =7nov 2014,,
> Visa grant = 19 nov 2014..
> 
> I thank all friends in this expat forum for sharing nice and valuable information ...I got lot of info & became confident by reading posts in expat forum. ..hats off expat forum...Cheers. ....keep going....


Congrats mate, I absolutely can understand your feeling


----------



## Usman_

Thanks a lot Rooks for your kind words.


----------



## _Eugene_

*Grant*

Guys, it’s a GRANT. Tell the world I’ve got the GRANT. Cannot express my feeling now, I am over the moon :bowl:

I would like to take this opportunity to thank all of my friends here, who always support and encourage me during my journey to get PR. Without your guidance, I even cannot reach my dream :lalala:

It’s just like a dream, and I never want to wake up :rofl: Such a greatest early X'mas gift ever :xmasunwrap:

Wish you guys all the best :second:


----------



## enc123

_Eugene_ said:


> Congrats mate, I absolutely can understand your feeling


Thanks Eugene....Haha party..


----------



## enc123

_Eugene_ said:


> Guys, it&#146;s a GRANT. Tell the world I&#146;ve got the GRANT. Cannot express my feeling now, I am over the moon :bowl:
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank all of my friends here, who always support and encourage me during my journey to get PR. Without your guidance, I even cannot reach my dream :lalala:
> 
> It&#146;s just like a dream, and I never want to wake up :rofl: Such a greatest early X'mas gift ever :xmasunwrap:
> 
> Wish you guys all the best :second:


Congrats mate...wishes for your bright future. ....


----------



## _Eugene_

enc123 said:


> Congrats mate...wishes for your bright future. ....


Many thanks mate, let's party hard :tea:


----------



## Ritzagni

enc123 said:


> Hi mates,
> I got great grant mail today ...cheers...I wish u all good luck for those waiting for visa grants ....
> 
> 
> Applied NT state nomination=4 april 2014.
> NT (state nomination rejection= 24 april 2014..
> Applied SA (state nomination)=1 july 2014,
> SA invitation =9 july 2014..
> 190 visa =5 sep 2014,,
> Pcc(india)= 12 sep 2014,,
> Co allocated= 28oct 2014,
> Requsted medicals & Cyprus pcc,,
> Medicals submited= 5nov ,,
> Cyprus pcc submited =7nov 2014,,
> Visa grant = 19 nov 2014..
> 
> I thank all friends in this expat forum for sharing nice and valuable information ...I got lot of info & became confident by reading posts in expat forum. ..hats off expat forum...Cheers. ....keep going....


Congratulations ENC123


----------



## HWarraich

_Eugene_ said:


> Guys, it&#146;s a GRANT. Tell the world I&#146;ve got the GRANT. Cannot express my feeling now, I am over the moon :bowl:
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank all of my friends here, who always support and encourage me during my journey to get PR. Without your guidance, I even cannot reach my dream :lalala:
> 
> It&#146;s just like a dream, and I never want to wake up :rofl: Such a greatest early X'mas gift ever :xmasunwrap:
> 
> Wish you guys all the best :second:


Congrats. ....


----------



## Ritzagni

_Eugene_ said:


> Guys, it’s a GRANT. Tell the world I’ve got the GRANT. Cannot express my feeling now, I am over the moon :bowl:
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank all of my friends here, who always support and encourage me during my journey to get PR. Without your guidance, I even cannot reach my dream :lalala:
> 
> It’s just like a dream, and I never want to wake up :rofl: Such a greatest early X'mas gift ever :xmasunwrap:
> 
> Wish you guys all the best :second:


Congratulations Eugene, you've deserved it.

Ritz


----------



## _Eugene_

HWarraich said:


> Congrats. ....





Ritzagni said:


> Congratulations Eugene, you've deserved it.
> 
> Ritz


Thanks guys


----------



## louis ho

_Eugene_ said:


> Guys, it’s a GRANT. Tell the world I’ve got the GRANT. Cannot express my feeling now, I am over the moon :bowl:
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank all of my friends here, who always support and encourage me during my journey to get PR. Without your guidance, I even cannot reach my dream :lalala:
> 
> It’s just like a dream, and I never want to wake up :rofl: Such a greatest early X'mas gift ever :xmasunwrap:
> 
> Wish you guys all the best :second:


Yeahh, congrats. Enjoy your time now. ..lane:


----------



## louis ho

enc123 said:


> Hi mates,
> I got great grant mail today ...cheers...I wish u all good luck for those waiting for visa grants ....
> 
> 
> Applied NT state nomination=4 april 2014.
> NT (state nomination rejection= 24 april 2014..
> Applied SA (state nomination)=1 july 2014,
> SA invitation =9 july 2014..
> 190 visa =5 sep 2014,,
> Pcc(india)= 12 sep 2014,,
> Co allocated= 28oct 2014,
> Requsted medicals & Cyprus pcc,,
> Medicals submited= 5nov ,,
> Cyprus pcc submited =7nov 2014,,
> Visa grant = 19 nov 2014..
> 
> I thank all friends in this expat forum for sharing nice and valuable information ...I got lot of info & became confident by reading posts in expat forum. ..hats off expat forum...Cheers. ....keep going....


Congrats ...wish you all the best on the new journey.lane:


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Guys got my 190 VISA(NSW) GRANT today.
applied - 25th Sep : Granted - 20th Nov


----------



## MIAG

GinjaNINJA said:


> Guys got my 190 VISA(NSW) GRANT today.
> applied - 25th Sep : Granted - 20th Nov


congrats!!


----------



## Dorie

GinjaNINJA said:


> Guys got my 190 VISA(NSW) GRANT today.
> applied - 25th Sep : Granted - 20th Nov


Wow, amazing, congratulations! A lot of great news is coming. Wish you all the best!


----------



## padmakarrao

GinjaNINJA said:


> Guys got my 190 VISA(NSW) GRANT today.
> applied - 25th Sep : Granted - 20th Nov


Congrats, have a great future in Oz


----------



## kevin538

GinjaNINJA said:


> Guys got my 190 VISA(NSW) GRANT today.
> applied - 25th Sep : Granted - 20th Nov


Congrats GinjaNINJA


----------



## louis ho

GinjaNINJA said:


> Guys got my 190 VISA(NSW) GRANT today.
> applied - 25th Sep : Granted - 20th Nov


Congrats, you are deserved it Ninja. I can see you as kind of person who is willing to help others on the forum with a lot of answers which are very clear, precise and sincere.

Good luck to you. Are you onshore or offshore? Any plan to search jobs?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

louis ho said:


> Congrats, you are deserved it Ninja. I can see you as kind of person who is willing to help others on the forum with a lot of answers which are very clear, precise and sincere.
> 
> Good luck to you. Are you onshore or offshore? Any plan to search jobs?


Cheers mate. Applied it offshore but was in Syd for past 3.5 yrs. 
Regarding job will start working again once I fly back.


----------



## MMS

GinjaNINJA said:


> Guys got my 190 VISA(NSW) GRANT today. applied - 25th Sep : Granted - 20th Nov


Congrats


----------



## amin007

Congrats!!! Best of luck for the future life 


enc123 said:


> Hi mates,
> I got great grant mail today ...cheers...I wish u all good luck for those waiting for visa grants ....
> 
> 
> Applied NT state nomination=4 april 2014.
> NT (state nomination rejection= 24 april 2014..
> Applied SA (state nomination)=1 july 2014,
> SA invitation =9 july 2014..
> 190 visa =5 sep 2014,,
> Pcc(india)= 12 sep 2014,,
> Co allocated= 28oct 2014,
> Requsted medicals & Cyprus pcc,,
> Medicals submited= 5nov ,,
> Cyprus pcc submited =7nov 2014,,
> Visa grant = 19 nov 2014..
> 
> I thank all friends in this expat forum for sharing nice and valuable information ...I got lot of info & became confident by reading posts in expat forum. ..hats off expat forum...Cheers. ....keep going....


----------



## amin007

Really love to see you get the grant  Best of luck brother for your future life.


_Eugene_ said:


> Guys, it’s a GRANT. Tell the world I’ve got the GRANT. Cannot express my feeling now, I am over the moon :bowl:
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank all of my friends here, who always support and encourage me during my journey to get PR. Without your guidance, I even cannot reach my dream :lalala:
> 
> It’s just like a dream, and I never want to wake up :rofl: Such a greatest early X'mas gift ever :xmasunwrap:
> 
> Wish you guys all the best :second:


----------



## amin007

Congratulation brother!! Best of luck for your future life lane:


GinjaNINJA said:


> Guys got my 190 VISA(NSW) GRANT today.
> applied - 25th Sep : Granted - 20th Nov


----------



## ParadiseSoul

GinjaNINJA said:


> Guys got my 190 VISA(NSW) GRANT today.
> applied - 25th Sep : Granted - 20th Nov


Congrats...............GinjaNINJA. All the best


----------



## ParadiseSoul

enc123 said:


> Hi mates,
> I got great grant mail today ...cheers...I wish u all good luck for those waiting for visa grants ....
> 
> 
> Applied NT state nomination=4 april 2014.
> NT (state nomination rejection= 24 april 2014..
> Applied SA (state nomination)=1 july 2014,
> SA invitation =9 july 2014..
> 190 visa =5 sep 2014,,
> Pcc(india)= 12 sep 2014,,
> Co allocated= 28oct 2014,
> Requsted medicals & Cyprus pcc,,
> Medicals submited= 5nov ,,
> Cyprus pcc submited =7nov 2014,,
> Visa grant = 19 nov 2014..
> 
> I thank all friends in this expat forum for sharing nice and valuable information ...I got lot of info & became confident by reading posts in expat forum. ..hats off expat forum...Cheers. ....keep going....


Congrats..............enc123. All the best


----------



## ParadiseSoul

_Eugene_ said:


> Guys, it’s a GRANT. Tell the world I’ve got the GRANT. Cannot express my feeling now, I am over the moon :bowl:
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank all of my friends here, who always support and encourage me during my journey to get PR. Without your guidance, I even cannot reach my dream :lalala:
> 
> It’s just like a dream, and I never want to wake up :rofl: Such a greatest early X'mas gift ever :xmasunwrap:
> 
> Wish you guys all the best :second:


Congrats.............._Eugene_. All the best


----------



## Waqarali20005

GinjaNINJA said:


> Cheers mate. Applied it offshore but was in Syd for past 3.5 yrs.
> Regarding job will start working again once I fly back.


May be you can provide some tips for practical job search as well.. . I am sending you a PM. Hope to hear something from you.


----------



## niceLeeY

MMS said:


> Guys
> 
> Please advice if anyone has applied for 131112, sales and marketing manager
> 
> Waiting


Hi, MMS, I apply for 131112 subclass 190 and still waiting for NT state nomination.
fyi.

Brad


----------



## niceLeeY

MMS said:


> Hey
> 
> Good two know I am not alone here
> Why dint u go to SA? Isn't that suppose to be better?


Hi Mate,

The requirement of IELTS by SA for 131112 is 4*7, my IELTS only qualifies for NT state nomination (6 above on each band).


----------



## _Eugene_

GinjaNINJA said:


> Guys got my 190 VISA(NSW) GRANT today.
> applied - 25th Sep : Granted - 20th Nov


Congrats mate, all the best for your future


----------



## ParadiseSoul

Anyone lodged visa application on 03rd Oct 2014? Want to know persons on same boat.


----------



## MMS

niceLeeY said:


> Hi Mate, The requirement of IELTS by SA for 131112 is 4*7, my IELTS only qualifies for NT state nomination (6 above on each band).


Yeh agreed 

Anyways keep in touch fingers cross


----------



## Ritzagni

GinjaNINJA said:


> Guys got my 190 VISA(NSW) GRANT today.
> applied - 25th Sep : Granted - 20th Nov


Congratulations buddy, must be on the top of the world :rockon:


----------



## sameer7106

is there any state which takes IELTS score of less than 7 for my selected occupation that is "Production Manager"???


----------



## HWarraich

sameer7106 said:


> is there any state which takes IELTS score of less than 7 for my selected occupation that is "Production Manager"???


Check www.rdasi.org.au


----------



## amin007

I lodged visa at 10th October,2014 not exact but bit near of your lodge date.


ParadiseSoul said:


> Anyone lodged visa application on 03rd Oct 2014? Want to know persons on same boat.


----------



## ausplanery

Hey GinjaNINJA! Congratulations~~  Happy for you!!



GinjaNINJA said:


> Guys got my 190 VISA(NSW) GRANT today.
> applied - 25th Sep : Granted - 20th Nov


----------



## enc123

GinjaNINJA said:


> Guys got my 190 VISA(NSW) GRANT today.
> applied - 25th Sep : Granted - 20th Nov


Congrats mate....cheers


----------



## amin007

Guys,

I have lodged visa at 10th October,2014
Uploaded all documents including PCC (Date:18-10-2014) at 21st October,2014 except medical.
Did medical at 06-11-2014.

I do not get any response or notification from CO. Is there any way to know the CO assigned or not? My current status is : in progress


----------



## ParadiseSoul

amin007 said:


> I lodged visa at 10th October,2014 not exact but bit near of your lodge date.


Ok, CO allocated??


----------



## amin007

I am not sure. Can you advise how I would make sure CO allocated or not?


ParadiseSoul said:


> Ok, CO allocated??


----------



## _Eugene_

amin007 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have lodged visa at 10th October,2014
> Uploaded all documents including PCC (Date:18-10-2014) at 21st October,2014 except medical.
> Did medical at 06-11-2014.
> 
> I do not get any response or notification from CO. Is there any way to know the CO assigned or not? My current status is : in progress


You will not know when the CO is allocated until they contact you to ask for more documents. But if you have front uploaded, that's fine, you may get a direct grant. Based on the spreadsheet, it may take 2 months to get the CO allocation, just an average timeline


----------



## amin007

Thank you _Eugene_ for the idea. You got the grant recently and good to see that. Now what are you planning for? Job hunting or something else?



_Eugene_ said:


> You will not know when the CO is allocated until they contact you to ask for more documents. But if you have front uploaded, that's fine, you may get a direct grant. Based on the spreadsheet, it may take 2 months to get the CO allocation, just an average timeline


----------



## amshu2014

amin007 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have lodged visa at 10th October,2014
> Uploaded all documents including PCC (Date:18-10-2014) at 21st October,2014 except medical.
> Did medical at 06-11-2014.
> 
> I do not get any response or notification from CO. Is there any way to know the CO assigned or not? My current status is : in progress


I have lodged my 190 application on 7th october 2014. All document are front loaded and havent heard form co yet.
I believe that co will only contact if any documents pending or they need additional information.
lets hope for direct grant mate.
Lets hope for direct grant mate.


----------



## _Eugene_

amin007 said:


> Thank you _Eugene_ for the idea. You got the grant recently and good to see that. Now what are you planning for? Job hunting or something else?


Thanks amin. Yeah, it's good time for me to settle down, I have been waiting for so long. So lucky that I've already been in Sydney and got a job so atm no planning for moving or job hunting. Now, it's time to enjoy the freedom, the freedom in mind :music:


----------



## amin007

Thank you amshu2014 for the update. I am not sure based on my situation I should say that as front loaded or not but as no document seems pending from my part so Insha Allah they will reply with a result for both of us.


amshu2014 said:


> I have lodged my 190 application on 7th october 2014. All document are front loaded and havent heard form co yet.
> I believe that co will only contact if any documents pending or they need additional information.
> lets hope for direct grant mate.
> Lets hope for direct grant mate.


----------



## amin007

Yeah it feels great to be a free bird . Good to know you already got a job. Lets guide novice like us how to proceed in terms of job after getting the golden ticket that we are hopping right now 


_Eugene_ said:


> Thanks amin. Yeah, it's good time for me to settle down, I have been waiting for so long. So lucky that I've already been in Sydney and got a job so atm no planning for moving or job hunting. Now, it's time to enjoy the freedom, the freedom in mind :music:


----------



## amshu2014

ParadiseSoul said:


> Anyone lodged visa application on 03rd Oct 2014? Want to know persons on same boat.



I have applied on 7th mate.


----------



## ParadiseSoul

amshu2014 said:


> I have applied on 7th mate.


Good Luck amshu2014.


----------



## Sheeb

_Eugene_ said:


> Thanks amin. Yeah, it's good time for me to settle down, I have been waiting for so long. So lucky that I've already been in Sydney and got a job so atm no planning for moving or job hunting. Now, it's time to enjoy the freedom, the freedom in mind :music:


Congrats Eugene


----------



## sameer7106

Sheeb said:


> I am awaiting result from vet. Could you please give me your personal email id so that I can contact you if I have doubts during my immigration process?
> 
> Sheeba


when did u applied for ur VET??


----------



## Sheeb

sameer7106 said:


> when did u applied for ur VET??


I applied on November 8th


----------



## Anilnag

_Eugene_ said:


> Thanks amin. Yeah, it's good time for me to settle down, I have been waiting for so long. So lucky that I've already been in Sydney and got a job so atm no planning for moving or job hunting. Now, it's time to enjoy the freedom, the freedom in mind :music:


Thats great to hear!! then double congratulations and double celebrations 
Which field are you in and whats your Job code?
I am looking for suggestions from experienced people like you..... If everything goes good and get my grant, I am planning to move to Sydney in Feb 2015. I am a Software Engineer and would like to know how to prepare and crack the interviews. Your suggestions are greatly appreciated!!!

Last but not the least how is the job market there for IT?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Auzidreamer

tarun02 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been reading through the posts on this forum. It is a good source of information and people are very helpful.
> 
> I'm planning to apply for a subclass 190 visa. I have gone through several threads on this forum and spoke to few agents and could gather following information, thus far:
> 
> 1. I need to get my education and profession qualification skills assessed from a relevant authority.
> I engaged an agent for preliminary assessment. I'm eligible to apply for 222312 (Financial Investment Manager) with 65 points, including state sponsorship.
> 
> 2. My skill assessment will be done by Vetassess who, as per posts on various threads here, will take 12-14 weeks.
> *Ques 1: Evaluation fee as assessed by agent is AUD 630 but on Vetassess website it is AUD 630 + an additional advice for points test which is AUD 350 for qualification and AUD 150 for work experience (in my case). Can anyone please let me know what is points test and if I need to undergo that too?*
> _I have a link for this but I'm not allowed to post any link unless I have 5 posts!! This is weird!_
> 
> *Ques 2: I need to provide work-ex in certain format (I have a sample format). But if I am unable to get a letter from previous employers in required format, I can submit a declaration. What will be the format of this declaration? I got a sample from one of the threads here, but that was meant for ACS. That guy got it from his manager in the previous organisation. Will a self declaration do on a notarized paper (few posts mention this as well)? If yes, what should be the format of this declaration? Does it need to be in Commonwealth Statutory declaration?*
> _I have a link for this too but I'm not allowed to post it!_
> 
> 3. After assessment, I'll apply for state sponsorship (WA, SA in my case) and also submit EOI, claiming 5 points for SS, concurrently to save time. SS assessment can take 8-10 weeks. In the meantime, if I get an invite, I can wait for 90 days until it expires.
> 
> 4. Considering my SS assessment comes before invite expiration, I'll submit application (I'll now have proof for SS for additional 5 points). This will cost me ~ AUD 3500 (for a single applicant)
> 
> 5. I'll then undergo medicals and PCC (I understand that date of issue of PCC is considered for time given to make first entry).
> 
> 6. A CO will be assigned and application will be processed.
> 
> Sorry for long post. I've just started the process few days back and have lot of questions in my mind.


Hi 

It seem that you hv done most of ur home work.Regarding points test type on google "Skill select points test" you will get the link with a required nfo.Anyway that's what you should do first b4 proceeding with the process as it wil tell about ur eligibility.

Rgds


----------



## sameer7106

Sheeb said:


> I applied on November 8th


Hi Sheeb,

i have submitted it on 18'th nov.....we are almost in the same boat. Please keep me posted when u get any communication from VET.


----------



## Sheeb

sameer7106 said:


> Hi Sheeb,
> 
> i have submitted it on 18'th nov.....we are almost in the same boat. Please keep me posted when u get any communication from VET.


Hi Sameer
Good to know that. 

What is your profession? 

Mine is vocational education teacher.
Will keep you informed. 

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

Auzidreamer said:


> Hi
> 
> It seem that you hv done most of ur home work.Regarding points test type on google "Skill select points test" you will get the link with a required nfo.Anyway that's what you should do first b4 proceeding with the process as it wil tell about ur eligibility.
> 
> Rgds


Welcome Auzi dreamer

About point test, it is better to opt for it as well when you apply for vettaseses. Some did separately which consumed more of their time. Point test will consider your previous employment also which will be helpful for SS. So I repeat apply for point test also when you get your skills assesed. Its simple. You will just tick the point test when apply for skills assessment. And pay extra of course.
try to get your job description based on which vet will assess your skills. 
Also pay slips or bank statements or form 16 as proof of tax payment. 

Good that you have made a good research. 
Sheeba


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

Any one can help me,when snol for SA will be published?

Looking forward your feedback.Thank you


----------



## MMS

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> Any one can help me,when snol for SA will be published? Looking forward your feedback.Thank you


https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_Data


It is published and updated daily


----------



## sasa2014

MMS said:


> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_Data
> 
> 
> It is published and updated daily


the occupation i intended to apply in under special condition now, anyone have idea when will those special condition occupation re-open their quota again?


Thanks


----------



## sasa2014

hi buddy, 
would like to know when should i prepare for the medical and PCC ?

should i prepare them before i lodge visa application ?
how long would it take normally for me to obtain medical and PCC?


----------



## Amjan

It depends upon your post-visa plans too....
if u want to move as early possible...you may go for medical and pcc in advance.....what I have learnt from forum that it helps CO to decide your case on fast track.
However if you want things a bit slow, just consider the time for PCC that it will take to get ready in your country and process accordingly taking into account of CO allocation for your case in about 2 months of time after lodging visa application and then may be one month extra for submitting PCC, at most.
Medicals I guess should not take more than 2 weeks if every thing is OK.( online system)


----------



## ParadiseSoul

Haven't grants been slowed down in last couple of days????


----------



## Pookiefoof

Anyone lodged visa application on 21st November?


----------



## ParadiseSoul

As Australian Standard Time is GMT+11 hence we should not expect any email after 1100 Hrs Pakistan Standard Time ????


----------



## ParadiseSoul

MMS said:


> Yeh same noted, normally this trend happens in Feb and March but don't know what r they up to


Strange but let's see...................


----------



## Usman_

wow !!! I received GOLDEN EMAIL just one day before my wedding ... I can't be more happy...


----------



## amin007

Mash Allah good to hear that brother. It turns out to be a memorable time for your life 


Usman_ said:


> wow !!! I received GOLDEN EMAIL just one day before my wedding ... I can't be more happy...


----------



## Dorie

Usman_ said:


> wow !!! I received GOLDEN EMAIL just one day before my wedding ... I can't be more happy...


Congratulations, Usman! Happy Wedding, too. The happiness is more than double. Let enjoy and be happy.


----------



## padmakarrao

Usman_ said:


> wow !!! I received GOLDEN EMAIL just one day before my wedding ... I can't be more happy...


Congrats Usman


----------



## Dorie

Hi all, 

Amazing, grant letter, just right now.
I cant say anything else except wishing you get it soon!!!
Thank you very much for all your help and advice. Without that, we cant get this great news!


----------



## nbg007

*-*

when did you elodge?


----------



## amin007

Wow!!! It really great news Dorie. I am really happy that you just get the golden ticket. 
You must be on the top of the world now 


Dorie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Amazing, grant letter, just right now.
> I cant say anything else except wishing you get it soon!!!
> Thank you very much for all your help and advice. Without that, we cant get this great news!


----------



## Dorie

nbg007 said:


> when did you elodge?


We lodged on Sep 30th,


----------



## kevin538

Usman_ said:


> wow !!! I received GOLDEN EMAIL just one day before my wedding ... I can't be more happy...


Mabrook, Advance Happy Wedding Anniversary wishes


----------



## kevin538

Dorie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Amazing, grant letter, just right now.
> I cant say anything else except wishing you get it soon!!!
> Thank you very much for all your help and advice. Without that, we cant get this great news!


Congratulations Dorie


----------



## Amjan

*Mabrook to all those who got grant*

I have questions to seniors about spouse IETS score. Is it 4.5 overall or 4.5 in each module??
Kindly can any one confirm?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Amjan said:


> I have questions to seniors about spouse IETS score. Is it 4.5 overall or 4.5 in each module??
> Kindly can any one confirm?


overall


----------



## Usman_

Dear,
My timeline was as following:
| *IELTS* (L7, R7, W7.5, S8.5): 16/5/13 | *SkillAssessment*: 20/05/14 | *EOI*: 25/06/14 | *Visa Lodged*:23/07/14 |* PCC*: 11/08/14 | *Medicals*:26/08/14 | *GRANT*: 24/11/14 |


----------



## dukeusa

*direct grant*

Dear friends, 

Thank you all for the support, ideas and guidelines. 

We received Direct Grant today, applied on 5th October. 

Still in shock a bit as it took less than 2 months, but very very happy. 

Thank you again, I will surely follow this forum and try my best to advise and guide future applicants. 

Ciao


----------



## padmakarrao

dukeusa said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Thank you all for the support, ideas and guidelines.
> 
> We received Direct Grant today, applied on 5th October.
> 
> Still in shock a bit as it took less than 2 months, but very very happy.
> 
> Thank you again, I will surely follow this forum and try my best to advise and guide future applicants.
> 
> Ciao


Congrats Dear, enjoy the great feeling and have a great life in Oz.


----------



## Sheeb

Dorie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Amazing, grant letter, just right now.
> I cant say anything else except wishing you get it soon!!!
> Thank you very much for all your help and advice. Without that, we cant get this great news!


Congrats Dorie. Happy for you and your family. 
Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

sasa2014 said:


> so great to see having their 190 visa granted, so the time from lodging visa application to grant is roughly 2 mths?
> am i right?


Sasa

If it's just 2 months that's amazing

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

padmakarrao said:


> Congrats Dear, enjoy the great feeling and have a great life in Oz.


Congrats to all of you. Hope we all meet up in Ausiee

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

Usman_ said:


> Dear,
> My timeline was as following:
> | IELTS (L7, R7, W7.5, S8.5): 16/5/13 | SkillAssessment: 20/05/14 | EOI: 25/06/14 | Visa Lodged:23/07/14 | PCC: 11/08/14 | Medicals:26/08/14 | GRANT: 24/11/14 |


Congrats Usman. Thanks for sharing your time line.
Could you please give your email Id so that I can contact you if any doubts? 
I submitted docs to VET on Nov 8

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

dukeusa said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Thank you all for the support, ideas and guidelines.
> 
> We received Direct Grant today, applied on 5th October.
> 
> Still in shock a bit as it took less than 2 months, but very very happy.
> Thank you again, I will surely follow this forum and try my best to advise and guide future applicants.
> 
> Ciao[/QUOT
> 
> Congrats. Happy for you and your family.
> 
> Could you please give me your personal email Id?
> 
> I just applied for vet on nov 8
> 
> Dec 4 ielts.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sheeba


----------



## Anilnag

Dorie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Amazing, grant letter, just right now.
> I cant say anything else except wishing you get it soon!!!
> Thank you very much for all your help and advice. Without that, we cant get this great news!


Congratulations Dorie!!! I remember you are NSW applicant right. Its a great news.


----------



## sameer7106

CONGRATULATIONS!! To all those people who hot their golden email.........have a wonderful life ahead.

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## ParadiseSoul

Usman_ said:


> wow !!! I received GOLDEN EMAIL just one day before my wedding ... I can't be more happy...


Congrats Usman...................... All the best


----------



## ParadiseSoul

Dorie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Amazing, grant letter, just right now.
> I cant say anything else except wishing you get it soon!!!
> Thank you very much for all your help and advice. Without that, we cant get this great news!


Congrats Dorie.......................All the best


----------



## ParadiseSoul

dukeusa said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Thank you all for the support, ideas and guidelines.
> 
> We received Direct Grant today, applied on 5th October.
> 
> Still in shock a bit as it took less than 2 months, but very very happy.
> 
> Thank you again, I will surely follow this forum and try my best to advise and guide future applicants.
> 
> Ciao


Congrats dekeusa..................All the best


----------



## Usman_

Many congratulations sheeba. Best of luck for your future. Which state you are going ...


----------



## jpcaparas

Anyone, i need advise. My application was allocated last November 17, 2014 by Adelaide Team 8 with initials R.C. asking for PCC of my wife bearing my surname. I replied to her on November 18, 2014 stating that the PCC in my country uses the maiden name of married women with additional field of Husband's surname. Its been more than 7 working days since i replied to her. Should i email or contact her? If yes, what should i inquire? Guys, i need your help regarding this.


----------



## kevin538

Guys today we have received our grant letter,

Still we can't believe the surprise, Today I called DIBP 61-731367000 @ 9 AM Brisbane time as one of our friend suggested in the forum, got connected with in few minutes one lady with sweet voice answered and she asked for the application number n she said "your medicals has been finalized on so an so date after that there is no communication correct" and she disconnected the phone saying that we will take it from there don't worry, 
After this call I loged in the immi site and had the surprise my application status was changed from "Progress to Finalized" n my agent sent congratulations message with the Grant Letter .
Thanks to Almighty god and the forum buddies without your support this wouldn't possible.
Those who are awaiting for long time I request you to call DIBP you will see the magic. 
God Bless you all.


----------



## sameer7106

kevin538 said:


> Guys today we have received our grant letter,
> 
> Still we can't believe the surprise, Today I called DIBP 61-731367000 @ 9 AM Brisbane time as one of our friend suggested in the forum, got connected with in few minutes one lady with sweet voice answered and she asked for the application number n she said "your medicals has been finalized on so an so date after that there is no communication correct" and she disconnected the phone saying that we will take it from there don't worry,
> After this call I loged in the immi site and had the surprise my application status was changed from "Progress to Finalized" n my agent sent congratulations message with the Grant Letter .
> Thanks to Almighty god and the forum buddies without your support this wouldn't possible.
> Those who are awaiting for long time I request you to call DIBP you will see the magic.
> God Bless you all.


Hi Kevin,

i am happy for you........Finally a grant after such a long wait.......Its a party time now......:second::

All the very best for your future!!


----------



## addii

Can't express my happiness, I got my PR yesterday, direct grant. Applied for 190 NSW on 3rd oct.


----------



## ParadiseSoul

kevin538 said:


> Guys today we have received our grant letter,
> 
> Still we can't believe the surprise, Today I called DIBP 61-731367000 @ 9 AM Brisbane time as one of our friend suggested in the forum, got connected with in few minutes one lady with sweet voice answered and she asked for the application number n she said "your medicals has been finalized on so an so date after that there is no communication correct" and she disconnected the phone saying that we will take it from there don't worry,
> After this call I loged in the immi site and had the surprise my application status was changed from "Progress to Finalized" n my agent sent congratulations message with the Grant Letter .
> Thanks to Almighty god and the forum buddies without your support this wouldn't possible.
> Those who are awaiting for long time I request you to call DIBP you will see the magic.
> God Bless you all.


Congrats kevin538........................All the best


----------



## ParadiseSoul

addii said:


> Can't express my happiness, I got my PR yesterday, direct grant. Applied for 190 NSW on 3rd oct.


Congrats addii.....................All the best


----------



## kevin538

addii said:


> Can't express my happiness, I got my PR yesterday, direct grant. Applied for 190 NSW on 3rd oct.


Mabrook, Congratulations addii.


----------



## MMS

addii said:


> Can't express my happiness, I got my PR yesterday, direct grant. Applied for 190 NSW on 3rd oct.


Congrats on being the first from October batch


----------



## pratzsh63

Hello everyone,

Finally got my grant aftr long 5 months wait. I called the DIBP early morning as one of the member(Gunflame) suggested me n guide me what to ask. 

EVERYONE got the golden mail but I heard the golden voice saying " you have to first visit before 16th July 2015 as I am finalizing ur Application. " I was like.. what..!! Than she sent the mail aftr n hour.


I checked the forum daily n read all the question n answer. Some members are frustrated waiting for grants.. and members who got there grants sharing thr happiness with everyone. I was thinking when my turn would come n will share my happiness with everyone.. n see today is the day. Wohhooo...!

So the bottem line is.. I have my grant. Yipppee.. the people who are waiting more than 3 months plzz do call DIBP.

All the best who are waiting for grants.


----------



## kevin538

pratzsh63 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Finally got my grant aftr long 5 months wait. I called the DIBP early morning as one of the member(Gunflame) suggested me n guide me what to ask.
> 
> EVERYONE got the golden mail but I heard the golden voice saying " you have to first visit before 16th July 2015 as I am finalizing ur Application. " I was like.. what..!! Than she sent the mail aftr n hour.
> 
> 
> I checked the forum daily n read all the question n answer. Some members are frustrated waiting for grants.. and members who got there grants sharing thr happiness with everyone. I was thinking when my turn would come n will share my happiness with everyone.. n see today is the day. Wohhooo...!
> 
> So the bottem line is.. I have my grant. Yipppee.. the people who are waiting more than 3 months plzz do call DIBP.
> 
> All the best who are waiting for grants.


Many Congratulations Pratzsh, :welcome: we have similar stories to share , I had called DIBP today as well and received my grant within few minutes all credit goes to wonderful forum mates. 

Thanks Once again to everyone in the forum


----------



## Auzidreamer

Pookiefoof said:


> Anyone lodged visa application on 21st November?


Hi Pooliefoof

I lodged my visa (190) on the 22 nd Nov.But I still havnt done the PCC's and medicals.

Rgds


----------



## Auzidreamer

Congrtz ...


----------



## Auzidreamer

Dorie said:


> We lodged on Sep 30th,


Congratz Dorie...Good luck

Did u opload the PCC and medicals b4 the CO ask?

Rgds


----------



## Dorie

kevin538 said:


> Guys today we have received our grant letter,
> 
> Still we can't believe the surprise, Today I called DIBP 61-731367000 @ 9 AM Brisbane time as one of our friend suggested in the forum, got connected with in few minutes one lady with sweet voice answered and she asked for the application number n she said "your medicals has been finalized on so an so date after that there is no communication correct" and she disconnected the phone saying that we will take it from there don't worry,
> After this call I loged in the immi site and had the surprise my application status was changed from "Progress to Finalized" n my agent sent congratulations message with the Grant Letter .
> Thanks to Almighty god and the forum buddies without your support this wouldn't possible.
> Those who are awaiting for long time I request you to call DIBP you will see the magic.
> God Bless you all.


Nice to hear the great news. Congratulations Kevin! Hope you all the best! I also hope everyone will get the grant soon.


----------



## amshu2014

Congratulation for those who got their visa and all the best for their bright future. 
I have been in sydney from 2007 and from my personnel experience it is great country to live in.

I am new to this forum and also have applied 190 visa on 7th october .
I am wondering if any one who have applied near my date and have got a grant or CO.


----------



## jhp

*Grant*

Hello Friends,

Today we got our grant letters. I am very thankful to this forum and all the members who have provided me the guidance at each and every step during the entire process.

ACS : DEC 2013
IELTS : June 2014
EOI : 12 Aug 2014
NSW Applied : 14 July 2014
Invitation : 26 Aug 2014
Visa Lodged : 30 Sep 2014 (All docs frontloaded)
CO Allocated : 11 Sep 2014
Medicals : 06 Nov 2014
Grant : 29 Nov 2014

I wish all the best to those who are waiting for their grants!

Thanks all.


----------



## addii

amshu2014 said:


> Congratulation for those who got their visa and all the best for their bright future.
> I have been in sydney from 2007 and from my personnel experience it is great country to live in.
> 
> I am new to this forum and also have applied 190 visa on 7th october .
> I am wondering if any one who have applied near my date and have got a grant or CO.


Yes, I applied on 3rd Oct and got my direct grant on 27th Nov.

How's life in Sydney, I am in Adelaide presently. Could you plz suggest any guideline for settlement in Sydney. Thanks.


----------



## amshu2014

addii said:


> amshu2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation for those who got their visa and all the best for their bright future.
> I have been in sydney from 2007 and from my personnel experience it is great country to live in.
> 
> I am new to this forum and also have applied 190 visa on 7th october .
> I am wondering if any one who have applied near my date and have got a grant or CO.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I applied on 3rd Oct and got my direct grant on 27th Nov.
> 
> How's life in Sydney, I am in Adelaide presently. Could you plz suggest any guideline for settlement in Sydney. Thanks.
Click to expand...

Congratulation mate. It will be great i receive next week.
I am currently in overseas for holiday.
According to my friend who moved from sydney to Adelaide, sydney is a bit expensive in almost all sort of ways.
Sydney have Wide range of opportunities but more competition to find a proper job as well and more places to have fun.

Since you are already living in Adelaide i dont think you will have any sort of problem for settlement. let me know what specifically you want to know.
Thanks


----------



## Sheeb

kevin538 said:


> Guys today we have received our grant letter,
> 
> Still we can't believe the surprise, Today I called DIBP 61-731367000 @ 9 AM Brisbane time as one of our friend suggested in the forum, got connected with in few minutes one lady with sweet voice answered and she asked for the application number n she said "your medicals has been finalized on so an so date after that there is no communication correct" and she disconnected the phone saying that we will take it from there don't worry,
> After this call I loged in the immi site and had the surprise my application status was changed from "Progress to Finalized" n my agent sent congratulations message with the Grant Letter .
> Thanks to Almighty god and the forum buddies without your support this wouldn't possible.
> Those who are awaiting for long time I request you to call DIBP you will see the magic.
> God Bless you all.


Congrats Kevin. May God bless you and your family

Sheeba


----------



## tarunar1

jhp said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Today we got our grant letters. I am very thankful to this forum and all the members who have provided me the guidance at each and every step during the entire process.
> 
> ACS : DEC 2013
> IELTS : June 2014
> EOI : 12 Aug 2014
> NSW Applied : 14 July 2014
> Invitation : 26 Aug 2014
> Visa Lodged : 30 Sep 2014 (All docs frontloaded)
> CO Allocated : 11 Sep 2014
> Medicals : 06 Nov 2014
> Grant : 29 Nov 2014
> 
> I wish all the best to those who are waiting for their grants!
> 
> Thanks all.


Congrats....

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## jhp

tarunar1 said:


> Congrats....
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


Thanks mate!


----------



## Amjan

Anyone lucky who got grant 2daya?


----------



## MMS

Dear all 

Our company has changed there address and fone number after I had lodged my application.

I want to ask should I upload form 1022 and inform DIBP for change in address and fone number ( in case they want to verify) or should I wait for CO to contact me as I am still waiting for first correspondence.

Please advice


----------



## Waqarali20005

MMS said:


> Dear all
> 
> Our company has changed there address and fone number after I had lodged my application.
> 
> I want to ask should I upload form 1022 and inform DIBP for change in address and fone number ( in case they want to verify) or should I wait for CO to contact me as I am still waiting for first correspondence.
> 
> Please advice


yes you should upload the appropriate form, i think its form 929 which is used for change in contact details and/or passport. Dont wait for the CO to contact you. You may get a direct grant if all of your documents are complete.

https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...=r-IqVUbHzGQtXEWmk0q2ew&bvm=bv.80642063,d.dGc


----------



## Annsiya

Hi Guys,

I am so happy that myself and husband got my grant letter today.I am so thankful to this forum members for all help and support.Also,I got this grant after calling to my team.And I got golden email in half an hour.Thanks thankss...I wish and pray for all who awaits for the grant.

Cheers,
Annsiya


----------



## Amjan

congratulation Annisiya,

Would you please share about your timeline? when did you apply for visa?

thanks.


----------



## Annsiya

Amjan said:


> congratulation Annisiya,
> 
> Would you please share about your timeline? when did you apply for visa?
> 
> thanks.


Hi,
Thank you so much ..

My timeline as follows...

ANZCODE-Registered Nurse Critical care 
EOI-Skill nominated 190 visa -5/09/14 onshore
VICTORIA state nomination Invitation -9/09/14
Visa lodged-12/09/14
Front loaded details of health examinations taken for my visitor visa:
Medicals- (16/12/13)
PCC -18/12/13
AFP-03/01/14
Case officer allocation-13/11/14
Added my husband to my application:25/11/14
Completed medicals and PCC -17/11/14
Visa Grant-2/12/14


----------



## noobrex

Hi All,

My CO has requested documents on 27th Nov, regarding the medical and pcc for non migrating dependents ....

Also, my agent plans to share all the documents today with the CO ...so wanted to check is there a way for me to know when the agent shares the document will that be in an e-mail or will that be on immi portal ? 

Also, how long do you think it would take after this now....please suggest

The CO that has been allocated is from 

GSM Brisbane


----------



## MMS

Waqarali20005 said:


> yes you should upload the appropriate form, i think its form 929 which is used for change in contact details and/or passport. Dont wait for the CO to contact you. You may get a direct grant if all of your documents are complete. https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB0QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.immi.gov.au%2Fallforms%2Fpdf%2F929.pdf&ei=DCZ9VL_4KYPf8AXK9oHwAg&usg=AFQjCNECNPMu8tPeB_O-_xBzalQ8XSrVVQ&sig2=r-IqVUbHzGQtXEWmk0q2ew&bvm=bv.80642063,d.dGc


Dear waqarali2005

Isn't form 929 for residential address change it does not have an option for office address change?

Please suggest cause form 1022 seems more appropriate


----------



## MMS

Annsiya said:


> Hi Guys, I am so happy that myself and husband got my grant letter today.I am so thankful to this forum members for all help and support.Also,I got this grant after calling to my team.And I got golden email in half an hour.Thanks thankss...I wish and pray for all who awaits for the grant. Cheers, Annsiya


Congrats


----------



## samirshah7

Hi Guys,

I have received the Golden Mail today. Got my much awaited Grant. 

As mentioned by few people on this thread, I called the immigration department on +61 731 367 000 at 11:45 am Brisbane time. The lady on the other end answered and asked my TRN no. She than informed me that all the documents are received by them and they will finalize in a day or two. But to my surprise I received the Grant Letter within 3 hours.

I thank each and every one for sharing their valuable suggestions and experiences which have helped me in preparing my file. 

Thank a lot everyone.

Regards,
Samir Shah

EOI Submitted: 04/07/2014; Invitation received on 30/07/2014; Visa lodged on 25/08/2014; Medicals on 04/09/2014; PCC on 20/10/2014. Grant: 02/12/2014


----------



## kevin538

samirshah7 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received the Golden Mail today. Got my much awaited Grant.
> 
> As mentioned by few people on this thread, I called the immigration department on +61 731 367 000 at 11:45 am Brisbane time. The lady on the other end answered and asked my TRN no. She than informed me that all the documents are received by them and they will finalize in a day or two. But to my surprise I received the Grant Letter within 3 hours.
> 
> I thank each and every one for sharing their valuable suggestions and experiences which have helped me in preparing my file.
> 
> Thank a lot everyone.
> 
> Regards,
> Samir Shah
> 
> EOI Submitted: 04/07/2014; Invitation received on 30/07/2014; Visa lodged on 25/08/2014; Medicals on 04/09/2014; PCC on 20/10/2014. Grant: 02/12/2014


Congratulations samirshah for the grant and your future Ozz life  by the way which state are you moving


----------



## mahmoud.elsayed28

samirshah7 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received the Golden Mail today. Got my much awaited Grant.
> 
> As mentioned by few people on this thread, I called the immigration department on +61 731 367 000 at 11:45 am Brisbane time. The lady on the other end answered and asked my TRN no. She than informed me that all the documents are received by them and they will finalize in a day or two. But to my surprise I received the Grant Letter within 3 hours.
> 
> I thank each and every one for sharing their valuable suggestions and experiences which have helped me in preparing my file.
> 
> Thank a lot everyone.
> 
> Regards,
> Samir Shah
> 
> EOI Submitted: 04/07/2014; Invitation received on 30/07/2014; Visa lodged on 25/08/2014; Medicals on 04/09/2014; PCC on 20/10/2014. Grant: 02/12/2014


Congratulation Bro


----------



## noobrex

noobrex said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My CO has requested documents on 27th Nov, regarding the medical and pcc for non migrating dependents ....
> 
> Also, my agent plans to share all the documents today with the CO ...so wanted to check is there a way for me to know when the agent shares the document will that be in an e-mail or will that be on immi portal ?
> 
> Also, how long do you think it would take after this now....please suggest
> 
> The CO that has been allocated is from
> 
> GSM Brisbane


*can anyone please respond*

Also, my CO wants the kids Birth Certificates I have them but the problem is for my son who was born this year his name is not added on Birth Certificate will that be a problem and if yes can you share whats the mitigation for that ?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

noobrex said:


> *can anyone please respond*
> 
> Also, my CO wants the kids Birth Certificates I have them but the problem is for my son who was born this year his name is not added on Birth Certificate will that be a problem and if yes can you share whats the mitigation for that ?


Import your application and check it yourself if docs have been uploaded by your agent.
Meds are done by hospitals but can certainly check if PCC is uploaded.
Create an immiaccount >> login >> click import app.

Get a new Birth Cert with his name on it or kids passport should do the trick. It has both DOB and name.


----------



## noobrex

GinjaNINJA said:


> Import your application and check it yourself if docs have been uploaded by your agent.
> Meds are done by hospitals but can certainly check if PCC is uploaded.
> Create an immiaccount >> login >> click import app.
> 
> Get a new Birth Cert with his name on it or kids passport should do the trick. It has both DOB and name.


Thanks I have a immi account with imported application and currently able to view application.

1. Do the agents have to e-mail the CO as well after uploading the documents ?
2. My agent is insisting on the Birth Certificate says the CO wants that, she already has the passport ? Is it normal for the CO to ask for birth certificates ?
3. Also, if i submit the documents today how long do you think it would take and considering people are getting grants with in 2 months and I filed my application on 25th Sep ? should i call the CO onnce the agent uploads the document or i should not ...since I have an agent ?


----------



## amin007

Guys,

I can not believe my eyes. I received the visa grant notification(the golden ticket) two hours ago. This forum means a lot for me from the beginning of my processing to visa grant. I really thank full to this forum and some people in these forum specially Dorie to give me the hope that I needed. I always love to be a part of these forum to help people overcome their confusion.

Thanks a lot guys.

ACS Approval: 19-12-2013
Job Code: Software Engineer
NSW State Sponsorship: 07-10-2014
Visa Lodge: 10-10-2014
Direct Visa Grant: 03-12-2014


----------



## MMS

amin007 said:


> Guys, I can not believe my eyes. I received the visa grant notification(the golden ticket) two hours ago. This forum means a lot for me from the beginning of my processing to visa grant. I really thank full to this forum and some people in these forum specially Dorie to give me the hope that I needed. I always love to be a part of these forum to help people overcome their confusion. Thanks a lot guys. ACS Approval: 19-12-2013 Job Code: Software Engineer NSW State Sponsorship: 07-10-2014 Visa Lodge: 10-10-2014 Direct Visa Grant: 03-12-2014


Congrats man less then two months 

Take it easy


----------



## Anilnag

amin007 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can not believe my eyes. I received the visa grant notification(the golden ticket) two hours ago. This forum means a lot for me from the beginning of my processing to visa grant. I really thank full to this forum and some people in these forum specially Dorie to give me the hope that I needed. I always love to be a part of these forum to help people overcome their confusion.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> ACS Approval: 19-12-2013
> Job Code: Software Engineer
> NSW State Sponsorship: 07-10-2014
> Visa Lodge: 10-10-2014
> Direct Visa Grant: 03-12-2014


Congratulations!!! Enjoy your day!!!


----------



## GinjaNINJA

noobrex said:


> Thanks I have a immi account with imported application and currently able to view application.
> 
> 1. Do the agents have to e-mail the CO as well after uploading the documents ?
> 2. My agent is insisting on the Birth Certificate says the CO wants that, she already has the passport ? Is it normal for the CO to ask for birth certificates ?
> 3. Also, if i submit the documents today how long do you think it would take and considering people are getting grants with in 2 months and I filed my application on 25th Sep ? should i call the CO onnce the agent uploads the document or i should not ...since I have an agent ?


1. If you've contacted by email about docs required yeah you can reply to the same email by attcahing the docs.
2. Who is she here ? Spouse or a child ? If its spouse then 10th marks sheet, Passport, Any iD's will do. If its the newborn child then YES you need a BC.
3. No you dont call them. People who are getting grants are the people who have uploaded everything at one go. They go to your docs all overagain. You can call them if you dont get the outcome in a week or 2 but not immediately for sure.


----------



## noobrex

GinjaNINJA said:


> 1. If you've contacted by email about docs required yeah you can reply to the same email by attcahing the docs.
> 2. Who is she here ? Spouse or a child ? If its spouse then 10th marks sheet, Passport, Any iD's will do. If its the newborn child then YES you need a BC.
> 3. No you dont call them. People who are getting grants are the people who have uploaded everything at one go. They go to your docs all overagain. You can call them if you dont get the outcome in a week or 2 but not immediately for sure.


Thanks again for your response.

1. My agent has been contacted by the CO, can I request her for forward the mail to me she sends out to the CO (Officially). Since, she had everything but did not upload earlier only uploaded when i was contantly following up with her.

They are very lazy 

2. Its my newborn baby 10 months old, his name is not mentioned on the birth certificate however we have sent both the passport and the birth certificate to my agent. hope they uplaod it.

3. For example if my agent submits all the docs today would you recommend me calling them around 17th Dec, since they may go on leave for Christmas celebrations.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

noobrex said:


> Thanks again for your response.
> 
> 1. My agent has been contacted by the CO, can I request her for forward the mail to me she sends out to the CO (Officially). Since, she had everything but did not upload earlier only uploaded when i was contantly following up with her.
> 
> They are very lazy
> 
> 2. Its my newborn baby 10 months old, his name is not mentioned on the birth certificate however we have sent both the passport and the birth certificate to my agent. hope they uplaod it.
> 
> 3. For example if my agent submits all the docs today would you recommend me calling them around 17th Dec, since they may go on leave for Christmas celebrations.


1. YES
2. Import your application and check if he has uploaded your kids doc. 
3. You havent really crossed 3 months deadline. But if you really really want to yeah do it.


----------



## noobrex

GinjaNINJA said:


> 1. YES
> 2. Import your application and check if he has uploaded your kids doc.
> 3. You havent really crossed 3 months deadline. But if you really really want to yeah do it.


Thank you so much 

I can wait for 3 months deadline but then they would go on leave and wont be able to check the status till early January.


----------



## Amjan

I have been asked to submit form 80, though I had uploaded already. My understanding is I have to upload again??? Or need to submit via email but O do not have any email.
Second message is the medical is finalized no need to contact department in this regard,
Means it is ok till further advice?


----------



## Ritzagni

Amjan said:


> I have been asked to submit form 80, though I had uploaded already. My understanding is I have to upload again??? Or need to submit via email but O do not have any email.
> Second message is the medical is finalized no need to contact department in this regard,
> Means it is ok till further advice?


Yes you need to upload the form 80 again and it sis advised to mail it as well. If you dont have mail id, get one created on gmail or yahoo mail and send it via email to the case officer's mail id.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

noobrex said:


> *can anyone please respond*
> 
> Also, my CO wants the kids Birth Certificates I have them but the problem is for my son who was born this year his name is not added on Birth Certificate will that be a problem and if yes can you share whats the mitigation for that ?


Hey Noobrex, 

1. Please ask your agent to not only upload the documents at immi site but also mail it to the CO's mail id and mark you in CC or BCC.

2. For the time being send the NO-name birth certificate to the CO explaining the name addition procedure hitch in detail, in any case the *name of the parents* and* birth date* would be there on the certificate which can be corroborated with the child's passport. (do write this corroboration point and reupload the baby's passport along with birth certificate).

2.1 Additionally getting the name added to the no-name B.C. is not a major task, it can be done in a single visit to the local municipality office from where you have recieved the original B.C. In Delhi it took me a couple of visits to get the name added for my baby.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

noobrex said:


> Thanks I have a immi account with imported application and currently able to view application.
> 
> 1. Do the agents have to e-mail the CO as well after uploading the documents ?
> 2. My agent is insisting on the Birth Certificate says the CO wants that, she already has the passport ? Is it normal for the CO to ask for birth certificates ?
> 3. Also, if i submit the documents today how long do you think it would take and considering people are getting grants with in 2 months and I filed my application on 25th Sep ? should i call the CO onnce the agent uploads the document or i should not ...since I have an agent ?


If your agent is MARA certified one, CO will NOT respond to your queries on phone  else calling is good


----------



## Ritzagni

amin007 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can not believe my eyes. I received the visa grant notification(the golden ticket) two hours ago. This forum means a lot for me from the beginning of my processing to visa grant. I really thank full to this forum and some people in these forum specially Dorie to give me the hope that I needed. I always love to be a part of these forum to help people overcome their confusion.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> ACS Approval: 19-12-2013
> Job Code: Software Engineer
> NSW State Sponsorship: 07-10-2014
> Visa Lodge: 10-10-2014
> Direct Visa Grant: 03-12-2014


Congratulation Amin


----------



## QasimAslam

Hi All, 
I have been reading this thread for a couple of days now, and found it very informative. Thumbs up to all of you who are sharing their experiences and helping each other. 

I applied for my 190 subclass visa through my agent on 5th Sep, 2014. And got my Medical and PCC request on 29th Oct, 2014. My Medical and PCC's were submitted on 11th Nov, 2014 and now i am waiting for my Visa. 

This forum helped me in making my immiAccount today, where i could see my health status as finalized, while my partners health status is not updated yet. I hope it will be updated soon.

I can see 'recommended' status in front of certificate of health, character and Identity. I believe it will be updated by CO before my application is finalized. 

I think i will receive my immi-grant within a week from now with current status. If not, can anyone reckon if i should call the department before the start of their Christmas vacations. Otherwise they wont be available for 20 to 30 days.

Thanks
Qasim


----------



## Annsiya

Hi Qasim Aslam,
I appreciate to call them in 2-3 days coz I received my grant after calling them.Just ring them and say your concerns..They are very polite..Dont hesitate to call them if you are uploaded all documents that CO asked.

Cheers,
Annsiya


----------



## Amjan

Ritz thanks for reply.

Actually I do not have CO email, how you can see that in the system? Coz in the system it says submit form 80. 

What do you mean by SIS?





Ritzagni said:


> Yes you need to upload the form 80 again and it sis advised to mail it as well. If you dont have mail id, get one created on gmail or yahoo mail and send it via email to the case officer's mail id.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


----------



## Amjan

Moreover, last time I filled form electronically, do I need to fill it by hand?? And do we need to attach the passports pages with travelling history?



Amjan said:


> Ritz thanks for reply.
> 
> Actually I do not have CO email, how you can see that in the system? Coz in the system it says submit form 80.
> 
> What do you mean by SIS?


----------



## Amjan

Hi seniors,

i need to confirm that when we fill form 80, answer to question 32 is No, is that OK as I do not know right now where I am going to stay??

Please help urgently.

thanks


----------



## noobrex

Ritzagni said:


> Hey Noobrex,
> 
> 1. Please ask your agent to not only upload the documents at immi site but also mail it to the CO's mail id and mark you in CC or BCC.
> 
> 2. For the time being send the NO-name birth certificate to the CO explaining the name addition procedure hitch in detail, in any case the *name of the parents* and* birth date* would be there on the certificate which can be corroborated with the child's passport. (do write this corroboration point and reupload the baby's passport along with birth certificate).
> 
> 2.1 Additionally getting the name added to the no-name B.C. is not a major task, it can be done in a single visit to the local municipality office from where you have recieved the original B.C. In Delhi it took me a couple of visits to get the name added for my baby.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


1. She is uploaded only the BC not the Passports, although i did tell her to upload that on immi site. I am unsure if she has mailed it to the CO. I am writing a mail right now to her to ensure she does that . Is there something wrong in uploading the Certificates and not mailing ? Does it prolong the process ?

2. Since she has not uploaded, I would tell her to do that.

3. I would be getting it done tomorow.

4. Yes he is a MARA agent who is not always avalable I have been working with her assistant who working on my File.


----------



## noobrex

Ritzagni said:


> If your agent is MARA certified one, CO will NOT respond to your queries on phone  else calling is good


Sad  I do have a MARA agent ...how long do you think it would take now since documents are uploaded not sure whether they have been mailed or not....would get to know that tommorow morning ....

Cant I kinda call them and say just to check if all docs are recieved and everything is good on application etc .... ? what would you suggest ....

did you use a MARA agent ?


----------



## amin007

Thanks a lot.


MMS said:


> Congrats man less then two months
> 
> Take it easy


----------



## amin007

Thanks a lot. Yeah I will 


Anilnag said:


> Congratulations!!! Enjoy your day!!!


----------



## amin007

Thanks a lot.


Ritzagni said:


> Congratulation Amin


----------



## keyur

i got news next and last inteck of nsw state nomination 190 visa is based on EOI.
so any one idea how EOI work in subclass 190 process.because first in first serve process is closed in next inteck and mostly all have same point (60 pint).


----------



## Waqarali20005

keyur said:


> i got news next and last inteck of nsw state nomination 190 visa is based on EOI.
> so any one idea how EOI work in subclass 190 process.because first in first serve process is closed in next inteck and mostly all have same point (60 pint).


will you mind sharing the source of this news?


----------



## Danny Archer

keyur said:


> i got news next and last inteck of nsw state nomination 190 visa is based on EOI.
> so any one idea how EOI work in subclass 190 process.because first in first serve process is closed in next inteck and mostly all have same point (60 pint).


Hi Keyur,

Can you please share from where did u get the update?


----------



## keyur

Danny Archer said:


> Hi Keyur,
> 
> Can you please share from where did u get the update?


find attached image i have not main source


----------



## Anilnag

*Got the golden mail*

Friends, I am really happy to share that we have got our GOLDEN email today. Thank you each and every one.


----------



## amin007

Congratulation Anil.


Anilnag said:


> Friends, I am really happy to share that we have got our GOLDEN email today. Thank you each and every one.


----------



## MMS

Anilnag said:


> Friends, I am really happy to share that we have got our GOLDEN email today. Thank you each and every one.


Congrats Man 

Have a safe future


----------



## NMCHD

Danny Archer said:


> Hi Keyur,
> 
> Can you please share from where did u get the update?


Any further update on this.


----------



## tarunar1

Anilnag said:


> Friends, I am really happy to share that we have got our GOLDEN email today. Thank you each and every one.


Congrats Anil...

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## ParadiseSoul

We went for family medical. Everything went well except my blood pressure which was very high at that time. Doctor checked thrice but the reading was same.
What can go wrong now? Can the case be refused because of this? Or what else?
Please respond.
Thanks.


----------



## Dorie

ParadiseSoul said:


> We went for family medical. Everything went well except my blood pressure which was very high at that time. Doctor checked thrice but the reading was same.
> What can go wrong now? Can the case be refused because of this? Or what else?
> Please respond.
> Thanks.


Was it very high? What did the doctor say to you? If he still think it wa not a problem, then it would be ok. Hope you get the best result.


----------



## Amjan

Sorry to hear that. it depends how your usual blood pressure is (it could be clinic syndrome for you or may be its there and you donot know) , if your normal is around 90/140 then this is normal for you.........and any thing higher than this, would be mild or further higher...and if you taking a medicine for that, you are hypertension.

I hope and believe it should not be an issue, they can ask for further test such as blood sugar fasting and lipid profile which is like cholesterol levels........(this depends if your blood pressure they think very high means >90 and > 150.....)

what I want to say, do not worry, in first place inshaAllah every thing will be ok and if you need further test, they will do it and that will also be OK inshaAllah.....maintain a healthy diet  and in our hand is hope for best, rest we can not control, cheers.



ParadiseSoul said:


> We went for family medical. Everything went well except my blood pressure which was very high at that time. Doctor checked thrice but the reading was same.
> What can go wrong now? Can the case be refused because of this? Or what else?
> Please respond.
> Thanks.


----------



## Amjan

congrats to all those respected members who got their grant. Best of luck for their futur.


----------



## ParadiseSoul

Amjan said:


> Sorry to hear that. it depends how your usual blood pressure is (it could be clinic syndrome for you or may be its there and you donot know) , if your normal is around 90/140 then this is normal for you.........and any thing higher than this, would be mild or further higher...and if you taking a medicine for that, you are hypertension.
> 
> I hope and believe it should not be an issue, they can ask for further test such as blood sugar fasting and lipid profile which is like cholesterol levels........(this depends if your blood pressure they think very high means >90 and > 150.....)
> 
> what I want to say, do not worry, in first place inshaAllah every thing will be ok and if you need further test, they will do it and that will also be OK inshaAllah.....maintain a healthy diet  and in our hand is hope for best, rest we can not control, cheers.


Thanks. Allah will do well Insh'a Allah.


----------



## ParadiseSoul

Dorie said:


> Was it very high? What did the doctor say to you? If he still think it wa not a problem, then it would be ok. Hope you get the best result.


Ya it was and Dr said that now it depends on DIBP if they need any further investigation.
Thanks for reply, hope it will be fine by the grace of God.


----------



## padmakarrao

ParadiseSoul said:


> Ya it was and Dr said that now it depends on DIBP if they need any further investigation.
> Thanks for reply, hope it will be fine by the grace of God.


What i suggest is, while you wait for DIBP to communicate further, go to your regular doctor and check what might have happened. If the BP was high in 3 readings, it could be more than just a clinical syndrome. So, if you get investigated before DIBP writes to you, you can start some medication, if needed , and get BP in control.

And if it is just an issue of blood pressure, with no link to any other disease, i dont see any reason of any problem coming your way.

Best wishes.


----------



## ParadiseSoul

padmakarrao said:


> What i suggest is, while you wait for DIBP to communicate further, go to your regular doctor and check what might have happened. If the BP was high in 3 readings, it could be more than just a clinical syndrome. So, if you get investigated before DIBP writes to you, you can start some medication, if needed , and get BP in control.
> 
> And if it is just an issue of blood pressure, with no link to any other disease, i dont see any reason of any problem coming your way.
> 
> Best wishes.


Thanks a lot, please pray


----------



## two2

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29



MMS said:


> Thanks MAN
> 
> I'll follow and update it for my status to


----------



## noobrex

any new updates I filled my visa on 25th Sep and more documents were requested by so on 27th Nov provided them on 3 rd Dec.....how long will it take now and hey can anyone provide me the number i can call them and let them know...


----------



## Amjan

you can please contact on this number,
0061 7 3136 7000

Seniors may comment on response time, I think it varies from CO to CO.....I guess you may get it next week 




noobrex said:


> any new updates I filled my visa on 25th Sep and more documents were requested by so on 27th Nov provided them on 3 rd Dec.....how long will it take now and hey can anyone provide me the number i can call them and let them know...


----------



## cancerianlrules

noobrex said:


> any new updates I filled my visa on 25th Sep and more documents were requested by so on 27th Nov provided them on 3 rd Dec.....how long will it take now and hey can anyone provide me the number i can call them and let them know...


You should wait for a couple of weeks before calling. They have more than one application to deal with!!


----------



## Sheeb

Annsiya said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am so happy that myself and husband got my grant letter today.I am so thankful to this forum members for all help and support.Also,I got this grant after calling to my team.And I got golden email in half an hour.Thanks thankss...I wish and pray for all who awaits for the grant.
> 
> Cheers,
> Annsiya


Congrats Annsiya. May God bless you and your family. 

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

amin007 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can not believe my eyes. I received the visa grant notification(the golden ticket) two hours ago. This forum means a lot for me from the beginning of my processing to visa grant. I really thank full to this forum and some people in these forum specially Dorie to give me the hope that I needed. I always love to be a part of these forum to help people overcome their confusion.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> ACS Approval: 19-12-2013
> Job Code: Software Engineer
> NSW State Sponsorship: 07-10-2014
> Visa Lodge: 10-10-2014
> Direct Visa Grant: 03-12-2014


Congrats Amin
May God bless you and your family. 

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

Anilnag said:


> Friends, I am really happy to share that we have got our GOLDEN email today. Thank you each and every one.


Congrats Anil nag

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

ParadiseSoul said:


> Thanks a lot, please pray


Hi paradise Soul

As suggested by Padmarao maybe you should go for a check up and have it under control. Have a healthy diet. We shall pray that all will be well with you. 

Regards 

Sheeba


----------



## QasimAslam

ParadiseSoul said:


> We went for family medical. Everything went well except my blood pressure which was very high at that time. Doctor checked thrice but the reading was same.
> What can go wrong now? Can the case be refused because of this? Or what else?
> Please respond.
> Thanks.



Hi ParadiseSoul, 
High blood pressure can be because of your routine. You might be smoking and not exercising regularly. 
I think if DIBP asks you for any further tests, it might be probably after two to four weeks. Before that you can do the following: 
1. Quit Smoking. 
2. Eat your dinner atleast two hours before you sleep. 
3. Sleep at 11pm to 12pm. Have a good sleep. 
4. Drink water a lot. it is better to drink a lot of water 30 minutes before you sleep and after you wake up. 
5. Try to wake up for your morning prayer. Exercise for about 30 atleast minutes after that.
6. eat your breakfast. It should not be too heavy. 
7. Try not to eat your lunch. If still you feel hungry, try some fresh juice.
8. try to sleep for 1 hour in the evening. 

Your routine will help you alot. 

Hope this works for you. 

Regards


----------



## atongia

samirshah7 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good to hear that people are getting grants.
> 
> I have submitted all the required documents. The last document was my wife's medical report which is submitted on 27th Oct 2014 to the department.
> 
> After submitting all the documents we have not heard from the case officer. It is exactly a month now since the case officer was allocated.
> 
> Please suggest what further steps should I take...
> 
> EOI Submitted: 04/07/2014; Invitation received on 30/07/2014; Visa lodged on 25/08/2014; Medicals on 04/09/2014; CO allocation: 15/10/2014; PCC on 20/10/2014.


Hello Samir,

Sorry to bother you . But since you are a step ahead of me, can you please clarify 2 doubts here.

I have lodged my application and paid the amount. Now I am uploading documents.
My medical is awaited yet. I will be doing that soon as well.

a) But i recieved an email from the department saying EOI is expiring. Since I have already lodged an application, should I ignore such a mail ? Did you receive any such mail ? 

b) What are the supporting documents required in terms of extra forms like 1221 ,80 etc. Since the portal where documents need to be uploaded have not asked any such documents there . But in most of the forums its mentioned to upload these forms as well. Can you please guide me about the extra forms need to be uploaded. I am applying for me , spouse and 2 year old Kid. 


Please guide. Thanks in Advance


----------



## amin007

Hello Atongia,

Please let me know if that full fill your query or not:

1. I did receive similar notification. I send email to DIBP and according to them this is a problem of their system and they are working for this and that will not going to effect the visa application. To make sure you can report them from here-> Support Centre » SkillSelect Support for confirmation.

2. CO usually ask for form 80 and if any change occurs that could be mentioned through form 1022.


atongia said:


> Hello Samir,
> 
> Sorry to bother you . But since you are a step ahead of me, can you please clarify 2 doubts here.
> 
> I have lodged my application and paid the amount. Now I am uploading documents.
> My medical is awaited yet. I will be doing that soon as well.
> 
> a) But i recieved an email from the department saying EOI is expiring. Since I have already lodged an application, should I ignore such a mail ? Did you receive any such mail ?
> 
> b) What are the supporting documents required in terms of extra forms like 1221 ,80 etc. Since the portal where documents need to be uploaded have not asked any such documents there . But in most of the forums its mentioned to upload these forms as well. Can you please guide me about the extra forms need to be uploaded. I am applying for me , spouse and 2 year old Kid.
> 
> 
> Please guide. Thanks in Advance


----------



## tamsam21

Hello, I want your valuable suggestion... I have work experience of 5yrs++. Among these 4yrs as MIS and 1yr+ as IT business analyst(continue). All these experience in a single company. But my education not from IT. I have done BBA MBA. now I want to assess my job by vetassess under occupation Organisation & Methods Analyst or Management Consultant. I want to apply for 190 visa. So I want to know if I apply for assessment to vetassess, will they reduce my experience for my working at IT as business analyst?? Another thing is that.. My job titles of MIS & business analyst doesn't match with DIBP occupation title but match with duties of Methods analyst & management consultant. Will it create any problem while assessing by vetassess.??? Please suggest me whether it would be worth to apply for assessment at vetassess with my current situation..??


----------



## Auzidreamer

Dear Friends,

Its regarding medicals. I did the medicals last week. The "emedicals client" was showing some tests are still not completed until yesterday.However since yesterday the IMMIACCOUNT shows the medicals have been finalized. Anyway now I can not access the emedicals client as it says the system is not available.
Do I have to download the letter from emedicals and upload it to the Immiaccount?Or since the immiaccount says it has been finalized can I just ignore it.

Senior members Please advise.
Thank you in advance


----------



## noobrex

guys can anyone share the number for - TEAM 32 GSM Brisbane


----------



## Arshard

I got the grant on 04/12/2014. Its exactly 2 months and 4 days after logging my visa app. Thank you very much for the help and support got from this forum.


----------



## Sheeb

Arshard said:


> I got the grant on 04/12/2014. Its exactly 2 months and 4 days after logging my visa app. Thank you very much for the help and support got from this forum.


Wowwwww. That's great news Arshard. God bless you and your family. 

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

QasimAslam said:


> Hi ParadiseSoul,
> High blood pressure can be because of your routine. You might be smoking and not exercising regularly.
> I think if DIBP asks you for any further tests, it might be probably after two to four weeks. Before that you can do the following:
> 1. Quit Smoking.
> 2. Eat your dinner atleast two hours before you sleep.
> 3. Sleep at 11pm to 12pm. Have a good sleep.
> 4. Drink water a lot. it is better to drink a lot of water 30 minutes before you sleep and after you wake up.
> 5. Try to wake up for your morning prayer. Exercise for about 30 atleast minutes after that.
> 6. eat your breakfast. It should not be too heavy.
> 7. Try not to eat your lunch. If still you feel hungry, try some fresh juice.
> 8. try to sleep for 1 hour in the evening.
> 
> Your routine will help you alot.
> 
> Hope this works for you.
> 
> Regards


Wowwwww that's great advice. This could be followed by all our forum members as well! ! Just to be healthy always! ! Cinnamon and honey every morning in empty stomach will also help! !


----------



## MMS

Arshard said:


> I got the grant on 04/12/2014. Its exactly 2 months and 4 days after logging my visa app. Thank you very much for the help and support got from this forum.


Congrats


----------



## semaaustralia

Arshard said:


> I got the grant on 04/12/2014. Its exactly 2 months and 4 days after logging my visa app. Thank you very much for the help and support got from this forum.


This is Sonic visa....very fast.
Congrats.


----------



## noobrex

cancerianlrules said:


> You should wait for a couple of weeks before calling. They have more than one application to deal with!!


I am in the second week now, i just feel that as I filed my 190 visa on 25th ...if I wait beyond this week due to holiday session my application may get slightly delayed.

...i am just trying to avoid that I so want to be there and celebrate the new year there


----------



## ParadiseSoul

QasimAslam said:


> Hi ParadiseSoul,
> High blood pressure can be because of your routine. You might be smoking and not exercising regularly.
> I think if DIBP asks you for any further tests, it might be probably after two to four weeks. Before that you can do the following:
> 1. Quit Smoking.
> 2. Eat your dinner atleast two hours before you sleep.
> 3. Sleep at 11pm to 12pm. Have a good sleep.
> 4. Drink water a lot. it is better to drink a lot of water 30 minutes before you sleep and after you wake up.
> 5. Try to wake up for your morning prayer. Exercise for about 30 atleast minutes after that.
> 6. eat your breakfast. It should not be too heavy.
> 7. Try not to eat your lunch. If still you feel hungry, try some fresh juice.
> 8. try to sleep for 1 hour in the evening.
> 
> Your routine will help you alot.
> 
> Hope this works for you.
> 
> Regards


Thanks QasimAslam. Actually I was asked for Serum Creatinine the same day which was done and by the grace of Allah was perfectly fine. Now the results have been submitted and system did not prompt for any other test. Let's see. Thanks again for valuable advice.


----------



## ParadiseSoul

Arshard said:


> I got the grant on 04/12/2014. Its exactly 2 months and 4 days after logging my visa app. Thank you very much for the help and support got from this forum.


Congrats..................Arshard. Enjoy


----------



## Sheeb

noobrex said:


> I am in the second week now, i just feel that as I filed my 190 visa on 25th ...if I wait beyond this week due to holiday session my application may get slightly delayed.
> 
> ...i am just trying to avoid that I so want to be there and celebrate the new year there


May God's will be done. May your prayers be heard.


----------



## Sheeb

ParadiseSoul said:


> Thanks QasimAslam. Actually I was asked for Serum Creatinine the same day which was done and by the grace of Allah was perfectly fine. Now the results have been submitted and system did not prompt for any other test. Let's see. Thanks again for valuable advice.


Masha Allah


----------



## Auzidreamer

noobrex said:


> any new updates I filled my visa on 25th Sep and more documents were requested by so on 27th Nov provided them on 3 rd Dec.....how long will it take now and hey can anyone provide me the number i can call them and let them know...


Hope u would get the grant b4 the holidays..coz itz more than 02 months.Did u frontload all the docs ,what other docs the co asked for.

Be relaxed u would get it b4 xmas..


----------



## Haider123

Hi, can anyone tell me what is the processing time for 190 visa for SA offshore (Pakistan). I have been in Australia from last 6 year and i applied on 25th October 2014. I am currently residing in Australia


----------



## QasimAslam

Haider123 said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me what is the processing time for 190 visa for SA offshore (Pakistan). I have been in Australia from last 6 year and i applied on 25th October 2014. I am currently residing in Australia


Hi Haider, 
For my case qualification assessment took 4 months. EOI took 1 month. Visa application took 2 months, after medicals i am waiting for visa for last 1 month. 

Thanks


----------



## noobrex

Auzidreamer said:


> Hope u would get the grant b4 the holidays..coz itz more than 02 months.Did u frontload all the docs ,what other docs the co asked for.
> 
> Be relaxed u would get it b4 xmas..


Thanks buddy...


I tryed from my end even the CO is allocated on 27th Nov and asked for more documents, I shared the documents with my Agent but my agent added the docs on immi site only but forgot to mail the documents to the CO. ....she says there is no need to mail  not sure how long will it take.... i did try pushing my idea of sharing the docs on e-mail but lets see ....


----------



## Haider123

Hi Qasim,
Thank you for the reply. I am but confused as you said it took your visa 2 months but at the same time you said that it has been a month since you submitted your application? When did you exactly applied for Visa ?


----------



## QasimAslam

Haider123 said:


> Hi Qasim,
> Thank you for the reply. I am but confused as you said it took your visa 2 months but at the same time you said that it has been a month since you submitted your application? When did you exactly applied for Visa ?


Hi Haider, 
I applied for my Visa on 5th September. I got my Medicals and PCC request on 29th October. I provided my medicals and PCC on 11th November. and now waiting for Visa. 

Total Visa processing timeline (which included PCC and medicals also) for 190 Subclass Visa is mentioned as 3 months on DIBP website. 

Thanks


----------



## Haider123

Thank you Qasim. Inshah Allah you will get yours before Christmas!!


----------



## ParadiseSoul

Seniors, what does this mean?
"Health has been finalised for this person. If this person needs to do anything further he will be contacted. No need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."
Thanks in advance.


----------



## noobrex

ParadiseSoul said:


> Seniors, what does this mean?
> "Health has been finalised for this person. If this person needs to do anything further he will be contacted. No need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."
> Thanks in advance.


means they are good dont worry


----------



## amin007

That means they have received and verified your medical documents those had been send by the medical.


ParadiseSoul said:


> Seniors, what does this mean?
> "Health has been finalised for this person. If this person needs to do anything further he will be contacted. No need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ivy song

*Ivy*

I submitted on 21/11. Likewise, I haven't got medi and PC done.


----------



## Vick

Dear friends, wish to inform you that our PR was granted yesterday 10 December. Couldn't believe my eyes. A direct grant. Was dumbfounded throughout yesterday. This forum really helped me a lot and want to say a very big THANK YOU to you all. God is great :lane:lane:lane:::second:


----------



## Arshard

Vick said:


> Dear friends, wish to inform you that our PR was granted yesterday 10 December. Couldn't believe my eyes. A direct grant. Was dumbfounded throughout yesterday. This forum really helped me a lot and want to say a very big THANK YOU to you all. God is great :lane:lane:lane:::second:



congratulations Vick....


----------



## Arshard

ParadiseSoul said:


> Seniors, what does this mean?
> "Health has been finalised for this person. If this person needs to do anything further he will be contacted. No need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."
> Thanks in advance.


I had the same until i receive my grant last week. Don't worry, it means there is no any issue with your medicals.


----------



## siva19

I got my Direct grant few hours back.

Thanks a lot for your support.

lane:


----------



## sasa2014

siva19 said:


> I got my Direct grant few hours back.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your support.
> 
> lane:


congrats

pls explain what is front loaded?
do you hand in PCC and medical before you lodge visa application?

thanks


----------



## Sheeb

Vick said:


> Dear friends, wish to inform you that our PR was granted yesterday 10 December. Couldn't believe my eyes. A direct grant. Was dumbfounded throughout yesterday. This forum really helped me a lot and want to say a very big THANK YOU to you all. God is great :lane:lane:lane:::second:


Congrats Vick. God bless you and your family. 

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

siva19 said:


> I got my Direct grant few hours back.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your support.
> 
> lane:


Congrats siva. God bless you and your family


----------



## siva19

sasa2014 said:


> congrats
> 
> pls explain what is front loaded?
> do you hand in PCC and medical before you lodge visa application?
> 
> thanks


PCC done 10 days before visa application. 

Medical done after lodged the application and uploaded all documents including form80 , form1221 (For my wife).

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## MMS

Dear all 

With grace of Allah, me and my family has got direct grant today.

Will like to thank this forum for help and guidance please feel free to contact for any help.

All guy waiting just be sure ure grants are on the way.


----------



## ParadiseSoul

MMS said:


> Dear all
> 
> With grace of Allah, me and my family has got direct grant today.
> 
> Will like to thank this forum for help and guidance please feel free to contact for any help.
> 
> All guy waiting just be sure ure grants are on the way.


Congrats MMS....................... Wish you all the best


----------



## ParadiseSoul

siva19 said:


> I got my Direct grant few hours back.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your support.
> 
> lane:


Congrats siva19.............. All the best


----------



## two2

Congrats MMS  

and all the best for the upcoming adventures  

Rgds. T2



MMS said:


> Dear all
> 
> With grace of Allah, me and my family has got direct grant today.
> 
> Will like to thank this forum for help and guidance please feel free to contact for any help.
> 
> All guy waiting just be sure ure grants are on the way.


----------



## nbg007

MMS said:


> Dear all
> 
> With grace of Allah, me and my family has got direct grant today.
> 
> Will like to thank this forum for help and guidance please feel free to contact for any help.
> 
> All guy waiting just be sure ure grants are on the way.


can you share you timeline? when did you elodge? thanks


----------



## Haider123

Hi MMS,
Would you mind sharing which country you applied your 190 from and your timeline please?

Regards,
Haider


----------



## MMS

nbg007 said:


> can you share you timeline? when did you elodge? thanks



Visa lodged on 25 October 2014, Medicals 9 November PCC 15 November, Direct Grant 11 December 2014.


----------



## MMS

Haider123 said:


> Hi MMS,
> Would you mind sharing which country you applied your 190 from and your timeline please?
> 
> Regards,
> Haider



I applied online, currently working in DXB.


----------



## Haider123

I applied mine on 25th October as well but as an offshore applicant. Although, I am residing and working in Australia.>>>> I hope mine is not far awayyy as well. Keeping fingers crossed..


----------



## MMS

Haider123 said:


> I applied mine on 25th October as well but as an offshore applicant. Although, I am residing and working in Australia.>>>> I hope mine is not far awayyy as well. Keeping fingers crossed..


Ins Sha ALLAH 

It will be there sooner then u r expecting


----------



## noobrex

Got mine today 

1. Visa Lodged on 25th Sep
2. CO - 27th Nov
3. Grant - 11 /12 / 2014

Cheers 

Would like to thank everyone - Mrocks who is already there and lot other been a long journey now its a new start  hell Yea


----------



## Manan_20

noobrex said:


> Got mine today
> 
> 1. Visa Lodged on 25th Sep
> 2. CO - 27th Nov
> 3. Grant - 11 /12 / 2014
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Would like to thank everyone - Mrocks who is already there and lot other been a long journey now its a new start  hell Yea


Congratulations!!!


----------



## noobrex

guys has anyone prepared a checklist of things which we should carry when moving alone and any ideas on where to look for renting a house and also how much will it cost to live in ACT for at least 1 month ? ...it would be of immense help if someone can respond.


----------



## Sheeb

MMS said:


> Dear all
> 
> With grace of Allah, me and my family has got direct grant today.
> 
> Will like to thank this forum for help and guidance please feel free to contact for any help.
> 
> All guy waiting just be sure ure grants are on the way.


Congrats Mms. God bless you and your family.


----------



## Sheeb

Iam filling EOI. I have some questions. Could someone help me.

1. What is credentialed community language? Should I select yes or no?
2. Australian study requirements. I have selected NO since I didn't study in Australia. Is that right? 

Sheeb


----------



## MMS

Sheeb said:


> Iam filling EOI. I have some questions. Could someone help me. 1. What is credentialed community language? Should I select yes or no? 2. Australian study requirements. I have selected NO since I didn't study in Australia. Is that right? Sheeb


1. Select no 
2 yes it's right


----------



## Sheeb

MMS said:


> 1. Select no
> 2 yes it's right


Thanks MMS


----------



## _Eugene_

Dorie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Amazing, grant letter, just right now.
> I cant say anything else except wishing you get it soon!!!
> Thank you very much for all your help and advice. Without that, we cant get this great news!


Hi Dorie, great to hear your news, a little bit late to congratulate but I am so happy for you and your family. When will you move to Australia? How's your feeling? Is it good, aye?


----------



## _Eugene_

Congratulations to all of those who got the grants these days. Also, goodluck to all of those who are waiting for the grant. Wishing you a Merry X'mas and a Happy New year :xmastree:


----------



## ParadiseSoul

noobrex said:


> Got mine today
> 
> 1. Visa Lodged on 25th Sep
> 2. CO - 27th Nov
> 3. Grant - 11 /12 / 2014
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Would like to thank everyone - Mrocks who is already there and lot other been a long journey now its a new start  hell Yea


Congrats noobrex.................All the best


----------



## Auzidreamer

_Eugene_ said:


> Hi Dorie, great to hear your news, a little bit late to congratulate but I am so happy for you and your family. When will you move to Australia? How's your feeling? Is it good, aye?


Hi Eugene,

Need your advise.

My wife has completed her secondary education in English medium.So she obtained a letter from school and I uploaded it as proof for her functional English.

I saw in ur signature that u have paid the VAC2 payment?Why u had to do that.
Will the letter from school be sufficient?

Thx in advance.

Rgds
Auzidreamer


----------



## _Eugene_

Auzidreamer said:


> Hi Eugene,
> 
> Need your advise.
> 
> My wife has completed her secondary education in English medium.So she obtained a letter from school and I uploaded it as proof for her functional English.
> 
> I saw in ur signature that u have paid the VAC2 payment?Why u had to do that.
> Will the letter from school be sufficient?
> 
> Thx in advance.
> 
> Rgds
> Auzidreamer


The letter from school should be okay. I had to pay VAC2 because my spouse hasn't got IELTS or letter from school as proof of functional English. The CO will contact you once they need more information. Don't worry!


----------



## Auzidreamer

sasa2014 said:


> congrats
> 
> pls explain what is front loaded?
> do you hand in PCC and medical before you lodge visa application?
> 
> thanks


Basically u don't wait till the CO request for PCC and medicals ,u do it before and upload them to the system.
Good luck with ur skill assessment.


----------



## sameer7106

Sheeb said:


> Iam filling EOI. I have some questions. Could someone help me.
> 
> 1. What is credentialed community language? Should I select yes or no?
> 2. Australian study requirements. I have selected NO since I didn't study in Australia. Is that right?
> 
> Sheeb


Hi sheeb,

can we fill an eoi before our skill assessment and IELTS??? Also, Does it have a cost associated with it or what?

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## gkvithia

@yenigalla any updates on your Grant ?


----------



## ParadiseSoul

Will unfortunate incident of Sydney have impact on 190 grants?
We have not seen grants since yesterday on the forum.


----------



## Haider123

Hi,
May be it will delay the process a little bit. Not very sure. I have also applied on 25th Oct. I hope it will be all OK.


----------



## ParadiseSoul

Haider123 said:


> Hi,
> May be it will delay the process a little bit. Not very sure. I have also applied on 25th Oct. I hope it will be all OK.


Lets see and hope for the best


----------



## MMS

ParadiseSoul said:


> Lets see and hope for the best


Guys it should not effect the application 
Since police has confirmed that that guy was mentally sick and had criminal record.


----------



## shhibhi

Hi guys. .
I have been waiting for 6 months to hear from DIBP. . Last I called them about two weeks ago and the lady said that we are just doing a routine check up in the file .. since than I have not heard anything..

But for past few days I can see in my immigration account that the sequence of my documents are changing from what they were before ..and next to my passport the ddate of received documents been changed to 9th Dec. . Does that mean that they are checking my file now ??

Any advise what should I do and ..change of sequence means..????


----------



## padmakarrao

shhibhi said:


> Hi guys. .
> I have been waiting for 6 months to hear from DIBP. . Last I called them about two weeks ago and the lady said that we are just doing a routine check up in the file .. since than I have not heard anything..
> 
> But for past few days I can see in my immigration account that the sequence of my documents are changing from what they were before ..and next to my passport the ddate of received documents been changed to 9th Dec. . Does that mean that they are checking my file now ??
> 
> Any advise what should I do and ..change of sequence means..????


Hi, i know i am not exactly answering your question, but am surprised for such a long wait. Some of the high risk countries do face this issue, but you seem to be from India, and have seen most Indian applicants getting their visa in 2 months. 

Was there any specific medical condition that was identified, which delayed the process so much or some paper that you submitted late?

And yes if the dates are changing only someone from DIBP can do it, as once we submit we can not even check the document. So possibly you are close to getting the grant.

Why don't you call up again tomorrow morning and tell them, you just wanted to check if they have received all documents from you, is the medical or some other document pending. I hope this works for you and you get clear communication.

Best wishes


----------



## ParadiseSoul

Hi,
Do I need to know the team which is processing my case or there is a generic number to call them as I am not aware of the team because my case is being processed by my agent.
Is there any way by which I can check the team through ImmiAccount?
Waiting for response.


----------



## QasimAslam

ParadiseSoul said:


> Hi,
> Do I need to know the team which is processing my case or there is a generic number to call them as I am not aware of the team because my case is being processed by my agent.
> Is there any way by which I can check the team through ImmiAccount?
> Waiting for response.


Hi ParadiseSoul, 
I believe you have undergone medical. Were you not provided with the IMMI Request checklist by your agent? It should have your team written there in its footer. 

For generic number, the only one number which i came across is +61 731 367 000, and it is also working. 

From Immiaccount, i don't think so.


----------



## ParadiseSoul

QasimAslam said:


> Hi ParadiseSoul,
> I believe you have undergone medical. Were you not provided with the IMMI Request checklist by your agent? It should have your team written there in its footer.
> 
> For generic number, the only one number which i came across is +61 731 367 000, and it is also working.
> 
> From Immiaccount, i don't think so.


Oh thanks. I got it but team number is not mentioned and the phone number is also local from Australia. International number is not given.


----------



## QasimAslam

ParadiseSoul said:


> Oh thanks. I got it but team number is not mentioned and the phone number is also local from Australia. International number is not given.


Hi Paradisesoul, 
you only have to use +61 before that number. But i believe someone on this forum tried it and it was not working. So the one number which i provided before is good for any communication. 

Thanks


----------



## ParadiseSoul

QasimAslam said:


> Hi Paradisesoul,
> you only have to use +61 before that number. But i believe someone on this forum tried it and it was not working. So the one number which i provided before is good for any communication.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks a lot QasimAslam.


----------



## shhibhi

padmakarrao said:


> Hi, i know i am not exactly answering your question, but am surprised for such a long wait. Some of the high risk countries do face this issue, but you seem to be from India, and have seen most Indian applicants getting their visa in 2 months.
> 
> Was there any specific medical condition that was identified, which delayed the process so much or some paper that you submitted late?
> 
> And yes if the dates are changing only someone from DIBP can do it, as once we submit we can not even check the document. So possibly you are close to getting the grant.
> 
> Why don't you call up again tomorrow morning and tell them, you just wanted to check if they have received all documents from you, is the medical or some other document pending. I hope this works for you and you get clear communication.
> 
> Best wishes


Thanks Padmakarro, I am thinking to call them on Thursday ..:fingerscrossed: hopefully this time it will bring me some good news ..


----------



## Eres

Hi Everyone. 

I am from Moscow, Russia.

Having read this topic, I realized that I am not alone who wait some months after loading form 80 and medicine finalization. 

It is my time line:

1) My wife's IELTS - 12.12.13
2) My IELTS - 14.02.14
3) SSSI Assessment - 27.04.14
4) Vetassess Assessment - 14.07.14
5) EIO completed - 15.07.14 
6) SA sponsorship applied - 25.07.14
7) Invite - 27.08.14
8) Visa lodged - 28.08.14
9) Co Brisbane team 33 appeared 12.10.14
10) Forms 80 loaded - 17.10.14
11) Medicine finalized - 22.10.14

Sine that time I have not got any information from them. Could you please say what to do in this situation. It makes me crazy-))


----------



## Auzidreamer

Dear friends,

The CO allocation is communicated to the applicant only when certain docs are missing or even if all the documents are available still it is been communicated?

Thanks in advance.

Rgds
Auzidreamer


----------



## Auzidreamer

Eres said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I am from Moscow, Russia.
> 
> Having read this topic, I realized that I am not alone who wait some months after loading form 80 and medicine finalization.
> 
> It is my time line:
> 
> 1) My wife's IELTS - 12.12.13
> 2) My IELTS - 14.02.14
> 3) SSSI Assessment - 27.04.14
> 4) Vetassess Assessment - 14.07.14
> 5) EIO completed - 15.07.14
> 6) SA sponsorship applied - 25.07.14
> 7) Invite - 27.08.14
> 8) Visa lodged - 28.08.14
> 9) Co Brisbane team 33 appeared 12.10.14
> 10) Forms 80 loaded - 17.10.14
> 11) Medicine finalized - 22.10.14
> 
> Sine that time I have not got any information from them. Could you please say what to do in this situation. It makes me crazy-))


HI

Why don't u just give them a call and inquire about it?Anyway there are more people who hv the same timelines.

Rgds


----------



## hardikbv

Any grants today?


----------



## Eres

I wrote them twice. 
Every time I got the same answer.

"The timing for completionof the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, we are unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for the finalisation of your application because they do not provide us with updates so we do not know what stage they are at, nor how much longer it will take for them to complete their work. When they advise us that the process has been completed we will contact you for any outstanding documents."


----------



## Ritzagni

Eres said:


> I wrote them twice.
> Every time I got the same answer.
> 
> "The timing for completionof the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, we are unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for the finalisation of your application because they do not provide us with updates so we do not know what stage they are at, nor how much longer it will take for them to complete their work. When they advise us that the process has been completed we will contact you for any outstanding documents."


Dont write, to them, it'll onle beget a standard reply. 

DO Call them at 61-731367000 9 AM Brisbane time and very politely inquire about if they have received all your documents. Who knows my Russian friend that you get you get your visa in the following hour.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

Auzidreamer said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> The CO allocation is communicated to the applicant only when certain docs are missing or even if all the documents are available still it is been communicated?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Rgds
> Auzidreamer


Only missing documents are commuincated, all correct documents get direct VISA 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## ParadiseSoul

All,
No grants on the forum since Monday??
What could be the reasons??


----------



## shhibhi

Hi, Good Morning Guys,

I just called DIBP. . The guy was very polite and he said that they are just doing the routine check up with my file and it shouldn't take any long ..

He also mentioned that it's not showing me the G Date but I will follow it up.. what is G date? Any one know ??

Also he said that you will hear from us in January. . :fingerscrossed: I hope that's a good news waiting for me..


----------



## Eres

I have just called to my team. They said that my application was proccesed still and I had to wait. 

Although waiting is a real torture, I do not have any other options.-)


----------



## sameer7106

shhibhi said:


> Hi, Good Morning Guys,
> 
> I just called DIBP. . The guy was very polite and he said that they are just doing the routine check up with my file and it shouldn't take any long ..
> 
> He also mentioned that it's not showing me the G Date but I will follow it up.. what is G date? Any one know ??
> 
> Also he said that you will hear from us in January. . :fingerscrossed: I hope that's a good news waiting for me..


G date seems to be a Grant date i guess but i am not sure.


----------



## Confused Pom

MTR1986 said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply. My occupation code is 4117-Community Worker. My case, so far I guess, is being handled by T4 Adelaide because in the email sent by my agent with request from CO for medical showed that the CO is from T4 Adelaide.
> 
> I have one more confusion. I opened an individual account on immiaccount to see the progress of my file but didn't inform my agent about it. After logging in the account I found that both Medical and 'Character Certificate' are on 'Requested' status not 'Received' while all other documents are being displayed as 'Received'. What does that mean? Has my CO not downloaded those yet?
> 
> Many thanks and kind regards,


Hi MTR1986,

I am new to this forum and been looking for advice on my job role but not many people seem to do it so found it hard but you have applied for the same job as me. I was wondering if you could kindly tell me what qualification you have and level and what job role you do as i got a negative assessment. Maybe you could PM me on here?

Thank you in advance and many congratulations


----------



## QasimAslam

Hi, 
CO sent my agent forms 80 and 1221 after one month of receiving my medicals, where my medicals are finalised and partners medicals are with commonwealth doctors for review. 

My questions are: 
1. Why they need these forms now after medicals? 
2. Are these forms mandatory?
3. if they received mine and my wife's medicals at the same time, why both are not finalised at the same time?
4. How much more time they will take?

bit confused! Christmas is also coming, don't know if it delays my process any further. :confused2:


----------



## Auzidreamer

QasimAslam said:


> Hi,
> CO sent my agent forms 80 and 1221 after one month of receiving my medicals, where my medicals are finalised and partners medicals are with commonwealth doctors for review.
> 
> My questions are:
> 1. Why they need these forms now after medicals?
> 2. Are these forms mandatory?
> 3. if they received mine and my wife's medicals at the same time, why both are not finalised at the same time?
> 4. How much more time they will take?
> 
> bit confused! Christmas is also coming, don't know if it delays my process any further. :confused2:


Form 80 and 1221 has nothing to do with ur medicals.Those forms are for personel particulars,such as employement,education history.
Send them @ ur earliest.

Good luck


----------



## eesha

*TRA Eligibality*

Dear members kindly help 10+3 year Diploma is it eligible skill assessment in TRA or not kindly suggest , as per the some consultant received 10+2+3Diploma required for Telecommunication Technician 342414. 
if any one got the skill assessment on 10+3 year Diploma please post your comments


----------



## Sheeb

Auzidreamer said:


> Hi Eugene,
> 
> Need your advise.
> 
> My wife has completed her secondary education in English medium.So she obtained a letter from school and I uploaded it as proof for her functional English.
> 
> I saw in ur signature that u have paid the VAC2 payment?Why u had to do that.
> Will the letter from school be sufficient?
> 
> Thx in advance.
> 
> Rgds
> Auzidreamer


Hey that's good news. I was under the impression that my spouse should also get ielts score. Is it sufficient just to get a letter from school? Please confirm

Sheeba
.


----------



## padmakarrao

Sheeb said:


> Hey that's good news. I was under the impression that my spouse should also get ielts score. Is it sufficient just to get a letter from school? Please confirm
> 
> Sheeba
> .


Hi, yes it is sufficient to produce a letter from the degree college which states he has done a three or four year degree from this college and medium of instruction was English.

Cheers


----------



## ParadiseSoul

All,
No grants on the forum since Monday??
What could be the reasons??


----------



## Sheeb

padmakarrao said:


> Hi, yes it is sufficient to produce a letter from the degree college which states he has done a three or four year degree from this college and medium of instruction was English.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Padmarao

Good to see you here. Well I got my ielts score. Overall score is 6.5. Listening and speaking 7 and writing 6 reading 6.5. I had appeared for academic and it was tough. Anyway I will be applying for Victoria and the band score required is 6 as I have phd. 
Thanks for all your support. 

Regards 

Sheeba


----------



## Visaradha

Guys could you please suggest me that english medium certificate from secondary school is enough to proof spouse's functional English???.......thanks in advance. ..


----------



## Waqarali20005

Visaradha said:


> Guys could you please suggest me that english medium certificate from secondary school is enough to proof spouse's functional English???.......thanks in advance. ..


secondary school and college would be enough..


----------



## Visaradha

Thanks for your reply. .....u mean to say is secondary school that is 7th,8th,9th,10th standard's and post secondary ie,11th n 12th is enough ryt!!!!


----------



## Waqarali20005

Visaradha said:


> Thanks for your reply. .....u mean to say is secondary school that is 7th,8th,9th,10th standard's and post secondary ie,11th n 12th is enough ryt!!!!


yes and it worked for me atleast.....


----------



## padmakarrao

Sheeb said:


> Hi Padmarao
> 
> Good to see you here. Well I got my ielts score. Overall score is 6.5. Listening and speaking 7 and writing 6 reading 6.5. I had appeared for academic and it was tough. Anyway I will be applying for Victoria and the band score required is 6 as I have phd.
> Thanks for all your support.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sheeba


Hi, good to know this, but i am sure you were expecting more. Why don't you attempt IELTS general again, your options of applying will easily increase. 

Best wishes for a wonderful future in Oz. Do let me know if you need anything more from me.

Cheers


----------



## padmakarrao

Visaradha said:


> Thanks for your reply. .....u mean to say is secondary school that is 7th,8th,9th,10th standard's and post secondary ie,11th n 12th is enough ryt!!!!


No, you need to produce degree college certificate, saying the degree was done in English


----------



## Visaradha

padmakarrao said:


> No, you need to produce degree college certificate, saying the degree was done in English


Hi, Thanks for your reply, but i have clearly read in the immigration site that we can either produce All Primary and Secondary schools or 3 years of complete secondary education Medium of English certificates as proof of Functional English for the dependant.......

How can I prove I have functional English?
To prove that you have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:

You are the holder of a valid passport issued by the United Kingdom, the United States of America, Canada, New Zealand, or the Republic of Ireland and you are a citizen of that country.
An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
A Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based Test (TOEFL iBT) test result of a total band score of at least 32 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
A positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia that you have functional English.
COMPLETED ALL YEARS OF PRIMARY EDUCATION AND AT LEAST THREE YEARS OF SECONDARY EDUCATION IN AN EDUCATIONAL INSTITUTION IN OR OUTSIDE AUSTRALIA AND ALL INSTRUCTIONS WERE IN ENGLISH.
COMPLETED AT LEAST FIVE YEARS OF SECONDARY EDUCATION IN AN INSTITUTION IN OR OUTSIDE AUSTRALIA AND ALL INSTRUCTIONS WERE IN ENGLISH.
Successfully completed at least one year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma in an institution in Australia and all instructions were in English.
Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
The functional level of the Australian Assessment of Communicative English Skills (ACCESS) test certified by the relevant testing body. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.


----------



## padmakarrao

Visaradha said:


> COMPLETED ALL YEARS OF PRIMARY EDUCATION AND AT LEAST THREE YEARS OF SECONDARY EDUCATION IN AN EDUCATIONAL INSTITUTION IN OR OUTSIDE AUSTRALIA AND ALL INSTRUCTIONS WERE IN ENGLISH.
> COMPLETED AT LEAST FIVE YEARS OF SECONDARY EDUCATION IN AN INSTITUTION IN OR OUTSIDE AUSTRALIA AND ALL INSTRUCTIONS WERE IN ENGLISH.


Hi, What i understand from this is that you need 3 years of secondary education, which i was told my agent and some seniors that it should be degree college completion. But may be you are also true, though i have never heard of anyone doing so. Please go ahead and check with DIBP before you go for it, i am sure you don't want a surprise at a later stage.

Best wishes.


----------



## MMS

Visaradha said:


> Hi, Thanks for your reply, but i have clearly read in the immigration site that we can either produce All Primary and Secondary schools or 3 years of complete secondary education Medium of English certificates as proof of Functional English for the dependant.......
> 
> How can I prove I have functional English?
> To prove that you have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:
> 
> You are the holder of a valid passport issued by the United Kingdom, the United States of America, Canada, New Zealand, or the Republic of Ireland and you are a citizen of that country.
> An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
> A Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based Test (TOEFL iBT) test result of a total band score of at least 32 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
> A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
> A positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia that you have functional English.
> COMPLETED ALL YEARS OF PRIMARY EDUCATION AND AT LEAST THREE YEARS OF SECONDARY EDUCATION IN AN EDUCATIONAL INSTITUTION IN OR OUTSIDE AUSTRALIA AND ALL INSTRUCTIONS WERE IN ENGLISH.
> COMPLETED AT LEAST FIVE YEARS OF SECONDARY EDUCATION IN AN INSTITUTION IN OR OUTSIDE AUSTRALIA AND ALL INSTRUCTIONS WERE IN ENGLISH.
> Successfully completed at least one year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma in an institution in Australia and all instructions were in English.
> Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> The functional level of the Australian Assessment of Communicative English Skills (ACCESS) test certified by the relevant testing body. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.



I provided university certificate that my wife Master's was in English the letter also stated that the course duration was 2 years.

that was enough for me at least


----------



## Jnk

MMS said:


> Dear JNK
> 
> Further to add code 131112 needs 7 in each band


I found it on NT website that I can get sponsorship for Importer/Exporter by giving job application even if the occupation is closed ... in that case I requires 6 bands in each modules and that i already got ... also i checked about other occupation that i can apply that is Supply and Distribution Manager and same process but need to assess through AIM.

if i can get to know how do i can do job application ? 

PS : there are none Job in NT atm and lots of job opportunities same time in NSW.

Any help regarding of it ?


----------



## MMS

Jnk said:


> I found it on NT website that I can get sponsorship for Importer/Exporter by giving job application even if the occupation is closed ... in that case I requires 6 bands in each modules and that i already got ... also i checked about other occupation that i can apply that is Supply and Distribution Manager and same process but need to assess through AIM. if i can get to know how do i can do job application ? PS : there are none Job in NT atm and lots of job opportunities same time in NSW. Any help regarding of it ?


Don't know how that works 

Anyone can help please?


----------



## keyur

Any news regarding nsw 190 feb inteck.please inform....


----------



## Knb

Hi everyone, do you have any news regarding skilled 190 SS for queensland?


----------



## Sheeb

padmakarrao said:


> Hi, good to know this, but i am sure you were expecting more. Why don't you attempt IELTS general again, your options of applying will easily increase.
> 
> Best wishes for a wonderful future in Oz. Do let me know if you need anything more from me.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Padmarao

Yeah actually I was expecting more. I didnt practice writing and I started with the second part of 40 min and had less time for 20 minutes part... which was not sufficient... scored 7 in speaking and speaking. .. I must remember that practice makes man perfect hihi...overconfidence is not good hihi... yes...I will do general again in February. 

Thanks for your support

Sheeba


----------



## Paddy_cool

Is it mandatory to do port of entry at the nominated state for 190 sunbclass visa holder?

Or one can land anywhere in Australia then proceed to nominated state....

Kindly advise


----------



## TheExpatriate

anywhere


----------



## ubufili

Can some kind person give me a hit about expected waiting time for WA SS for 190 Visa after application to WA. I have invitation to apply for nomination and is interested in knowing what are the expected processing times by skilled migration WA for Schedule 2 occupations. Thanks for your kindness.


----------



## Sheeb

Visaradha said:


> Thanks for your reply. .....u mean to say is secondary school that is 7th,8th,9th,10th standard's and post secondary ie,11th n 12th is enough ryt!!!!


Is there any format for the letter?

Thanks

Sheeba


----------



## sameer7106

Hi friends,

I got one question which i thought to ask in this forum.....

Is it possible while lodging an EOI that i dont show them my work ex (of course i'll not be claiming the points for that) for which i got the positive skill assessment outcome. As without the work ex i am already getting 60 points (i am applying under sub class 190), please suggest.

*My points tally are as follows*

*Age :* 30 points (28 years)
*Education* 15 points (Graduate)
*IELTS :* 10 points (i am assuming to get 7 in each bands)
*State nomination :* 05 points
*TOTAL = 60 POINTS*

Regards
Sameer


----------



## ParadiseSoul

Dear Seniors,
No grants on the forum since last Monday??
What could be the reasons??
Is it because of upcoming Christmas and New Year??
For how many days DIBP remains closed because of these two events??
Waiting............


----------



## sameer7106

sameer7106 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got one question which i thought to ask in this forum.....
> 
> Is it possible while lodging an EOI that i dont show them my work ex (of course i'll not be claiming the points for that) for which i got the positive skill assessment outcome. As without the work ex i am already getting 60 points (i am applying under sub class 190), please suggest.
> 
> *My points tally are as follows*
> 
> *Age :* 30 points (28 years)
> *Education* 15 points (Graduate)
> *IELTS :* 10 points (i am assuming to get 7 in each bands)
> *State nomination :* 05 points
> *TOTAL = 60 POINTS*
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Dear all,

Revert awaited.


----------



## ParadiseSoul

sameer7106 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Revert awaited.


In my opinion you need not to but DIBP can ask probability of which is meager.
Hope it clarifies.


----------



## Tejil

sameer7106 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Revert awaited.


if you are claiming points for work ex then you have to show it,

for 190, 65 points including five of state sponsororship will help you more in progressing your application


----------



## nbg007

ParadiseSoul said:


> Dear Seniors,
> No grants on the forum since last Monday??
> What could be the reasons??
> Is it because of upcoming Christmas and New Year??
> For how many days DIBP remains closed because of these two events??
> Waiting............


Hi, i got grant today, so does several other Chinese applicants


----------



## QasimAslam

ParadiseSoul said:


> Dear Seniors,
> No grants on the forum since last Monday??
> What could be the reasons??
> Is it because of upcoming Christmas and New Year??
> For how many days DIBP remains closed because of these two events??
> Waiting............


Immediate Public Holidays in Australia are as follows:
25 December	Christmas Day All offices in Australia closed
26 December	Boxing Day All offices in Australia closed
29 December	APS Holiday All offices in Australia closed
1 January New Year's Day All offices in Australia closed

To see all Public Holidays, See the link below:
https://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/australia/public-holidays.htm


----------



## QasimAslam

Nominations by State and Territory Governments – 2014/15 total activity

The number of intending migrants who received nominations from State and Territory Governments from 1 July 2014 to the end of November 2014 is shown in the following table:


Visa subclass =Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa 
ACT= 403 

NSW= 863 

NT= 49 

Qld= 135 

SA= 1363 

Tas.= 42 

Vic.= 733 

WA= 180 

Total= 3768


Source: SkillSelect


----------



## ParadiseSoul

nbg007 said:


> Hi, i got grant today, so does several other Chinese applicants


Congrats...................
So DIBP is working till 24th, great ........
Enjoy your day


----------



## ParadiseSoul

QasimAslam said:


> Immediate Public Holidays in Australia are as follows:
> 25 December	Christmas Day All offices in Australia closed
> 26 December	Boxing Day All offices in Australia closed
> 29 December	APS Holiday All offices in Australia closed
> 1 January New Year's Day All offices in Australia closed
> 
> To see all Public Holidays, See the link below:
> https://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/australia/public-holidays.htm


Thanks QasimAslam. It means for the days in between (Other than weekends) DIBP will be working.
Good.


----------



## farishkj

hey guys! do i need to wait for SA approval before i get invited through eon to lodge a visa? I'm confused


----------



## QasimAslam

farishkj said:


> hey guys! do i need to wait for SA approval before i get invited through eon to lodge a visa? I'm confused


You need to wait for the invitation. Decision is taken after every fortnight for the received EOI's. 

Once invitation is received, apply for your visa. 

To check details on invitation rounds, check link below. 
SkillSelect


----------



## farishkj

QasimAslam said:


> You need to wait for the invitation. Decision is taken after every fortnight for the received EOI's. Once invitation is received, apply for your visa. To check details on invitation rounds, check link below. SkillSelect


Thanks Qasim! Appreciated

I guess you learn every bit of detail with time! Thanks for the help


----------



## keyur

Please suggest me when i submitte my EOI.at current stage i have total 55 point.plan for state nomination


----------



## sameer7106

keyur said:


> Please suggest me when i submitte my EOI.at current stage i have total 55 point.plan for state nomination


Try to get 5 more points from either state nomination or any community language.


----------



## keyur

sameer7106 said:


> Try to get 5 more points from either state nomination or any community language.


Thank u for reply
But supposed nsw next inteck open in feb so I want submit eoi before or after nomination application. If before then when I submit eoi.


----------



## Auzidreamer

nbg007 said:


> Hi, i got grant today, so does several other Chinese applicants


Hi 

Congratz..

What are ur time lines.

Rgds


----------



## padmakarrao

farishkj said:


> hey guys! do i need to wait for SA approval before i get invited through eon to lodge a visa? I'm confused


Yes you have to wait. Once the SA approval comes, in that site itself the link will come for applying for visa, till that time, you anyways cant do much.


----------



## nbg007

Auzidreamer said:


> Hi
> 
> Congratz..
> 
> What are ur time lines.
> 
> Rgds


applied visa at 29 Oct, and got grant at 22 Dec


----------



## ParadiseSoul

Dear Seniors,

Following link has appeared today in ImmiAccount. What does it mean as there is no communication from CO. This might be for ESC?

"Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"

--
Waiting,
Regards.


----------



## siva19

ParadiseSoul said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Following link has appeared today in ImmiAccount. What does it mean as there is no communication from CO. This might be for ESC?
> 
> "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"
> 
> --
> Waiting,
> Regards.


No worries, this will appear even though you uploaded your Form80


----------



## ParadiseSoul

siva19 said:


> No worries, this will appear even though you uploaded your Form80


Thanks siva19.

Form 80 was submitted more than 10 days ago but this appeared today.

Any specific meanings of this appearing now?


----------



## siva19

ParadiseSoul said:


> Thanks siva19.
> 
> Form 80 was submitted more than 10 days ago but this appeared today.
> 
> Any specific meanings of this appearing now?


Ignore the message.


----------



## ParadiseSoul

siva19 said:


> Ignore the message.


Ok, thanks.


----------



## QasimAslam

DIBP will be back on 5th January, as conveyed by them on their Facebook page. Different from what i read about their public holidays.


----------



## QasimAslam

Very less grants for 190 in last 5 days. 189 are faster!!!


----------



## ParadiseSoul

QasimAslam said:


> Very less grants for 190 in last 5 days. 189 are faster!!!


Yes have observed the same. What could be the reasons?


----------



## MMS

ParadiseSoul said:


> Yes have observed the same. What could be the reasons?


I think they have either granted or communicated with all October applicants and will start November after the break
Just my opinion


----------



## QasimAslam

My case is from September, still waiting!!! can't say anything about the reason


----------



## QasimAslam

nbg007 said:


> Hi, i got grant today, so does several other Chinese applicants


Kindly also update the tracker. Thanks

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...IaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&f=true&noheader=false&gid=29


----------



## ParadiseSoul

QasimAslam said:


> My case is from September, still waiting!!! can't say anything about the reason


Its just matter of time, something good will come to your way very soon Insh'a Allah.


----------



## sivakumar s s

QasimAslam said:


> DIBP will be back on 5th January, as conveyed by them on their Facebook page. Different from what i read about their public holidays.


Is it so...... They will open on 5th Jan....

Yesterday 3 grants

and Today 2 grants

But all in 189.

For 190 = 0 grants


The information is according to the tracker.


----------



## MMS

QasimAslam said:


> My case is from September, still waiting!!! can't say anything about the reason


What is ure category and state can't c anything in ure signature


----------



## QasimAslam

sivakumar s s said:


> Is it so...... They will open on 5th Jan....
> 
> Yesterday 3 grants
> 
> and Today 2 grants
> 
> But all in 189.
> 
> For 190 = 0 grants
> 
> 
> The information is according to the tracker.


On website 189 priority Group is 4 after 6th September, and 190 priority Group is 3 after 14th September. 

Priority Group 1 -- Approx 5-8 months (Regional Skilled Migration Scheme)
Priority Group 2 -- Approx 5-8 months (Employer Nominated Scheme)
Priority Group 3 -- Approx 6 months (State Migration Plan 190,489)
Priority Group 4 -- Approx 12 months (Skilled Occupation List 189)

But in reality it is otherwise, 189 is much quicker!!!

Source: 
Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications

Australia Visa Processing Priorities: Australian Visa Bureau


----------



## QasimAslam

MMS said:


> What is ure category and state can't c anything in ure signature


Maybe your using smartphone. my ANZSCO Code is 263311 and i applied for SA, applied on 5th September.


----------



## sivakumar s s

QasimAslam said:


> Maybe your using smartphone. my ANZSCO Code is 263311 and i applied for SA, applied on 5th September.


Have u called them. 

Check them : *+61 131 881 (general enquiries)*

As seen in the tracker: Brisbane team has contacted you. When did they contact.

Hope u have the brisbane team number and contact them.


All the best


----------



## QasimAslam

sivakumar s s said:


> Have u called them.
> 
> Check them : *+61 131 881 (general enquiries)*
> 
> As seen in the tracker: Brisbane team has contacted you. When did they contact.
> 
> Hope u have the brisbane team number and contact them.
> 
> 
> All the best


Yes, i called them twice. They can not do anything at the moment. My medical is already finalised. But my Partner's medical is in queue with commonwealth doctors team. DIBP can not do anything unless they receive doctors report.

The reason why our medicals went to medical officer of Commonwealth (MOC) is this as i am residing in Yemen, and they don't have e-medical available here.


----------



## sivakumar s s

QasimAslam said:


> On website 189 priority Group is 4 after 6th September, and 190 priority Group is 3 after 14th September.
> 
> Priority Group 1 -- Approx 5-8 months (Regional Skilled Migration Scheme)
> Priority Group 2 -- Approx 5-8 months (Employer Nominated Scheme)
> Priority Group 3 -- Approx 6 months (State Migration Plan 190,489)
> Priority Group 4 -- Approx 12 months (Skilled Occupation List 189)
> 
> But in reality it is otherwise, 189 is much quicker!!!
> 
> Source:
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> 
> Australia Visa Processing Priorities: Australian Visa Bureau


Very true about the details from the site.


As per tracker Latest applied applicant got grant in 189 is 27th OCT 

and 190 is 1 Nov. So Almost a week difference is going on..

Also 189 has huge volume of applications... May be they thought, it better to clear quickly before holidays.......


----------



## shreshthbajaj

Hello All,
I just came to Sydney 3 months back..Can someone suggest forum to discuss about the jobs in sydney. I need to get help to get a job in Sydney I came on Financial Investment Advisor List.

Regards
Shreshth Bajaj
0413782839


----------



## sivakumar s s

shreshthbajaj said:


> Hello All,
> I just came to Sydney 3 months back..Can someone suggest forum to discuss about the jobs in sydney. I need to get help to get a job in Sydney I came on Financial Investment Advisor List.
> 
> Regards
> Shreshth Bajaj
> 0413782839



*Get Register in to several websites given in the following thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ortunities-australia-permanent-residents.html

Also check local newspaper for job advertisement.

Not sure about syndey. But in Adelaide on Saturday some newspapers comes with job advertisement.


All the best*

Also update your timeline in your signature


----------



## bali008

*GSM team 2*

Hi Guys
My details are as follows:
EOI: June 2014
Lodgment: July 12 (Category 190 independent)
CO contacted: September 24, 2014
Medical: September 12. 2014
PCC: December 9, 2014

Can any one please advise, when I should expect visa


----------



## andrew64

*Confusion between EOI and SS190*

Hi Guys , 

I want to apply victoria SS , before apply to SS 190 , do i need an open an EOI account and register my self or can i open EOI after my SS got approved ? 

Pls help . 

Tks


----------



## sivakumar s s

bali008 said:


> Hi Guys
> My details are as follows:
> EOI: June 2014
> Lodgment: July 12 (Category 190 independent)
> CO contacted: September 24, 2014
> Medical: September 12. 2014
> PCC: December 9, 2014
> 
> Can any one please advise, when I should expect visa



*Make a call to them by tomorrow itself.... 

try this local number 131 881 from skype /google chat..... general enquiries.


OR directly call from phone/skype to this +61131881. 

Hope to expect one good news during holiday season.
*


----------



## sivakumar s s

andrew64 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I want to apply victoria SS , before apply to SS 190 , do i need an open an EOI account and register my self or can i open EOI after my SS got approved ?
> 
> Pls help .
> 
> Tks


*

First create EOI in skillselect
Apply SA in VIC site [You need EOI reference num here]

*


----------



## ParadiseSoul

sivakumar s s said:


> *Make a call to them by tomorrow itself....
> 
> try this local number 131 881 from skype /google chat..... general enquiries.
> 
> 
> OR directly call from phone/skype to this +61131881.
> 
> Hope to expect one good news during holiday season.
> *


As per DIBP's facebook page and twitter account next working day is 05th Jan 2015. I don't think they will respond during this time.
Purely my own opinion.


----------



## palock

dear,

I have lodged my visa application on 12 nov'13....CO assigned on 17th Jan'2014.....PCC and medical uploaded on 14-02-2014.....but not granted yet...

all they say that verification is ongoing.


----------



## sivakumar s s

ParadiseSoul said:


> As per DIBP's facebook page and twitter account next working day is 05th Jan 2015. I don't think they will respond during this time.
> Purely my own opinion.


I do agree, But official holidays are 25th and 1st,2nd only.

for emergencies a limited support team members are working....


----------



## sivakumar s s

palock said:


> dear,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 12 nov'13....CO assigned on 17th Jan'2014.....PCC and medical uploaded on 14-02-2014.....but not granted yet...
> 
> all they say that verification is ongoing.


*
Make a call to them. 

try this local number 131 881 from skype /google chat..... general enquiries.


OR directly call from phone/skype to this +61131881. 

Hope to expect one good news during holiday season.

Full scale team will commence work from Jan 5th*


----------



## mfaysal2000

*sorry for being newbie*

please tell me what is this "CO"?




askmohit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 2/feb/2014 and till now I have no information about CO. So lets share timelines to have a fair idea.
> 
> Visa --> 02/02/2014
> PCC & Medi --> uploaded
> Co --> ?
> Grant --> ?


----------



## mfaysal2000

askmohit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 2/feb/2014 and till now I have no information about CO. So lets share timelines to have a fair idea.
> 
> Visa --> 02/02/2014
> PCC & Medi --> uploaded
> Co --> ?
> Grant --> ?


what is CO, PCC, MEDI???


----------



## MMS

mfaysal2000 said:


> what is CO, PCC, MEDI???


CO is case officer ( who is assigned on ure case and is sole authority to grant or reject your visa)

PCC is police clearance certificate also known as character certificate in some countries issues by the police

Medi is medicals


----------



## Amjan

ParadiseSoul said:


> As per DIBP's facebook page and twitter account next working day is 05th Jan 2015. I don't think they will respond during this time.
> Purely my own opinion.


I think it says "we will be back online on 05th Jan 15" which could mean that facebook or tweeter activities only.......hoping this way and probably offices will open by tomorrow


----------



## Jamil Sid

:behindsofa:I Started my professional practice from 3 March 2009 to 30 June 2012 then I was join new company from 26 August till now.....my total experience altogether 4 years 9 month...
So my question is that ....Will Vetassess consider that 5 years & awarding the 10 point for professional practice


----------



## Auzidreamer

Amjan said:


> I think it says "we will be back online on 05th Jan 15" which could mean that facebook or tweeter activities only.......hoping this way and probably offices will open by tomorrow


DIBP work on 30th , 31st ,and 2nd jan then again on the 5th Jan


----------



## sivakumar s s

Auzidreamer said:


> DIBP work on 30th , 31st ,and 2nd jan then again on the 5th Jan


*
Yeah! you are right. 

They are working with limited staff.


Please check the below link
http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/australia/public-holidays.htm

*


----------



## sivakumar s s

*One more evidence
a fellow expat got GRANT TODAY


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-7301.html#post6066593

*


----------



## johnchacko

Hi,

I lodged my 190 visa(SA) application and other docs by 3rd Nov14. Now the status showing " Finalized". What does that mean?. I haven't allocated CO yet.
Any idea.

Regards,
john


----------



## sivakumar s s

johnchacko said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my 190 visa(SA) application and other docs by 3rd Nov14. Now the status showing " Finalized". What does that mean?. I haven't allocated CO yet.
> Any idea.
> 
> Regards,
> john


Will receive GOLDEN MAIL shortly. DIRECT GRANT....

Please update yourself in the tracker... Also your timeline in the signature.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## Waqarali20005

johnchacko said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my 190 visa(SA) application and other docs by 3rd Nov14. Now the status showing " Finalized". What does that mean?. I haven't allocated CO yet.
> Any idea.
> 
> Regards,
> john


Congrats


----------



## MMS

johnchacko said:


> Hi, I lodged my 190 visa(SA) application and other docs by 3rd Nov14. Now the status showing " Finalized". What does that mean?. I haven't allocated CO yet. Any idea. Regards, john



Hi JOHN 

Did u got the email? 

Congrats anyways


----------



## Amjan

Hi John!
Congrats in advance for direct finalization........you are among those 75% lucky who gets grant within 3 months of time..............


----------



## Amjan

Hi guys!

Its been really nerve breaking time....waiting, waiting and waiting.........its almost a 12 days since submitted the documents asked by CO and no news since then feeling stressed


----------



## sivakumar s s

Amjan said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Its been really nerve breaking time....waiting, waiting and waiting.........its almost a 12 days since submitted the documents asked by CO and no news since then feeling stressed


Make a call to them on 2 nd / 5th Jan 

try this local number 131 881 from skype /google chat..... general enquiries.


OR directly call from phone/skype to this +61131881. 

Hope to expect one good news during new year celebs....


----------



## chiku2006

sivakumar s s said:


> Make a call to them on 2 nd / 5th Jan
> 
> try this local number 131 881 from skype /google chat..... general enquiries.
> 
> OR directly call from phone/skype to this +61131881.
> 
> Hope to expect one good news during new year celebs....


No one is working, work will commence from 05/01 only !!


----------



## sivakumar s s

chiku2006 said:


> No one is working, work will commence from 05/01 only !!


Few grants during this festival season resembles, DIBP working on these days with very limited staffs......

29th =3 ; 30th=2; 31= 1


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6079146-post73060.html


----------



## shahidi

Dear All,

I have been a silent member of this forum since long.

I started my Case in sep 2012 and finally got a 190 PR Visa 2 Weeks back

I am very thankful to all the expat members who share useful information on this forum which has helped me a lot and at the same time motivated me

Also I would like to ask any one who has recently got 190 PR visa and gone to Australia that is there a requirement of getting a protector. As no one is sure here that it is required or not




Attached is my time line
Customer Service Manager - 149212 | IELTS : 24-Apr-2013>>>>
VETASSESS Submitted: 01-oct-2012| Result: 01-Jan-2013 +ve | EOI Submitted- 01-Aug-2014 | SS SA Submitted - 01-Aug-2014 |SS SA Approved- 01-Sep-2014 | Got Invite for SA 190- 01-Sep-2014 VISA Lodged: 07-Sep-2014 | PCC: 21-Sep-2014| Medical: 21-Oct-2014>>>>Visa Grant 10-12-2014


----------



## Pookiefoof

Anyone lodged in November 21 got the grant?


----------



## MMS

shahidi said:


> Dear All, I have been a silent member of this forum since long. I started my Case in sep 2012 and finally got a 190 PR Visa 2 Weeks back I am very thankful to all the expat members who share useful information on this forum which has helped me a lot and at the same time motivated me Also I would like to ask any one who has recently got 190 PR visa and gone to Australia that is there a requirement of getting a protector. As no one is sure here that it is required or not Attached is my time line Customer Service Manager - 149212 | IELTS : 24-Apr-2013>>>> VETASSESS Submitted: 01-oct-2012| Result: 01-Jan-2013 +ve | EOI Submitted- 01-Aug-2014 | SS SA Submitted - 01-Aug-2014 |SS SA Approved- 01-Sep-2014 | Got Invite for SA 190- 01-Sep-2014 VISA Lodged: 07-Sep-2014 | PCC: 21-Sep-2014| Medical: 21-Oct-2014>>>>Visa Grant 10-12-2014


Dear shahid 

Congrats on URE new journey 
Ure timeline is confusing, ure actual visa time is three months irrespective of ure earlier hurdles 
When r u planning to go to Adelaide?


----------



## sivakumar s s

shahidi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been a silent member of this forum since long.
> 
> I started my Case in sep 2012 and finally got a 190 PR Visa 2 Weeks back
> 
> I am very thankful to all the expat members who share useful information on this forum which has helped me a lot and at the same time motivated me
> 
> Also I would like to ask any one who has recently got 190 PR visa and gone to Australia that is there a requirement of getting a protector. As no one is sure here that it is required or not
> 
> 
> Attached is my time line
> Customer Service Manager - 149212 | IELTS : 24-Apr-2013>>>>
> VETASSESS Submitted: 01-oct-2012| Result: 01-Jan-2013 +ve | EOI Submitted- 01-Aug-2014 | SS SA Submitted - 01-Aug-2014 |SS SA Approved- 01-Sep-2014 | Got Invite for SA 190- 01-Sep-2014 VISA Lodged: 07-Sep-2014 | PCC: 21-Sep-2014| Medical: 21-Oct-2014>>>>Visa Grant 10-12-2014


hi First of all our hearty congrats... to hold a PR.

What do you mean by protector? can u explain it. Is it like Medical health insurance.


Also, please update your timeline in your signature =>use Quicklinks


----------



## sivakumar s s

Pookiefoof said:


> Anyone lodged in November 21 got the grant?


Latest is November 1st => 190
October 27th=>189


----------



## Amjan

Congrats Shahidi and good luck for future.


----------



## Alnaibii

MMS said:


> Dear shahid
> 
> Congrats on URE new journey
> Ure timeline is confusing, ure actual visa time is three months irrespective of ure earlier hurdles
> When r u planning to go to Adelaide?


Who is URE?


----------



## MMS

Alnaibii said:


> Who is URE?


It was short form of your 😄


----------



## johnchacko

Thanks Shiva, waqarali,mms,ajman...Looking forward.. I haven't received any mail. Only the status of application showing "Finalized 

Regards,
john


----------



## sivakumar s s

johnchacko said:


> Thanks Shiva, waqarali,mms,ajman...Looking forward.. I haven't received any mail. Only the status of application showing "Finalized
> 
> Regards,
> john


Thats great man. :cheer2:

Advance wishes for GRANT..

Have you check ur mail........ Means apart from INBOX, Trash/junk......etc.


----------



## sid.sami

Blue Bird said:


> Any grant today?:juggle:


Hey Blue Bird, i had to search the forum for your grant news  many congrats to you and your family...u added them right??? when are you planning on moving to Oz?I am planning to move by the end of next month...
Regards,
Sid


----------



## Waqarali20005

johnchacko said:


> Thanks Shiva, waqarali,mms,ajman...Looking forward.. I haven't received any mail. Only the status of application showing "Finalized
> 
> Regards,
> john


If you had an agent then follow up with him. He would have received some communication. also open your application and see if "Granted" is written within??


----------



## Jnk

TheExpatriate said:


> You'd need to re-assess


Yes, definitely and I am into process of it and collected documents as well according to AIM criteria but do you can let me know if I need to send my docutment through courier ? I am going through Opulentus agent process and they are working very slow pace and they do not care about others time value.. Just let me know please.

Thanks 
Jnk


----------



## sivakumar s s

Jnk said:


> Yes, definitely and I am into process of it and collected documents as well according to AIM criteria but do you can let me know if I need to send my docutment through courier ? I am going through Opulentus agent process and they are working very slow pace and they do not care about others time value.. Just let me know please.
> 
> Thanks
> Jnk



If u already paid some money to agent then go through with them.
Ask them to process bit fast. Opulentus: means r u processing in chennai.

Else

Follow this forum, Many good threads and good people are here to help you.


Also tell me one thing your earlier assessment for importer occupation is available in SOL? If it then Please try to score from IELTS/PTE to get some 10 or 20 points and proceed with 189 VISA.

All the best


----------



## Jamil Sid

Sivakumar Brother......Kindly explain me one thing I asked that question yesterday but for my satisfaction I asked that one again with you I was did Bachelor In Architecture but I worked as project builder or most of time work on auto cad also for some drawing revision..Now I apply as Project Builder 133112 but these trade high relevant studies is bachelor in Building sciences & Construction project Management not bachelor in Architecture...But our Architecture degree very relevant to that job so what your opinion.....Tomorrow I will use the option of advisory services.


----------



## Haider123

Hi Guys,
I have applied my 190 on 25th Oct 2014 for SA. I submitted everything upfront except the functional English document for my wife. I got case officer email on 12th December for functional English proof which i submitted the very same day. My agent told me that i will get the grant before 25th Dec but i still have not heard anything from them... Any suggestion??? Should i call the immi or wait? My CO if from team in Adelaide.


----------



## MMS

Haider123 said:


> Hi Guys, I have applied my 190 on 25th Oct 2014 for SA. I submitted everything upfront except the functional English document for my wife. I got case officer email on 12th December for functional English proof which i submitted the very same day. My agent told me that i will get the grant before 25th Dec but i still have not heard anything from them... Any suggestion??? Should i call the immi or wait? My CO if from team in Adelaide.


Dear Haider 

It is not recommended to call them before three months as that is there Normal processing time.

What was ure co team number? As in team 3 or six or 33


----------



## Haider123

Dear bro,
My team number is 6. Its based in Adelaide. I am just a bit anxious. Wait is killer...I think your was the same date.


----------



## MMS

Haider123 said:


> Dear bro,
> My team number is 6. Its based in Adelaide. I am just a bit anxious. Wait is killer...I think your was the same date.



yeh i also applied on 25 October and got the grant a day before you got additional docs request. i had uploaded wife uni letter.

But good part is that you have not been contacted by team 13, i think they r the ones who run ESC so hopefully u should get the grant this month but i will suggest dont call them before three months thats there timeline.

Others can advice


----------



## Haider123

Bro...All Good i like your advice. I will wait but can i ask what is ESC? And are you already in Australia ?


----------



## sivakumar s s

Haider123 said:


> Bro...All Good i like your advice. I will wait but can i ask what is ESC? And are you already in Australia ?


External security check.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Haider123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have applied my 190 on 25th Oct 2014 for SA. I submitted everything upfront except the functional English document for my wife. I got case officer email on 12th December for functional English proof which i submitted the very same day. My agent told me that i will get the grant before 25th Dec but i still have not heard anything from them... Any suggestion??? Should i call the immi or wait? My CO if from team in Adelaide.


Dear Haider,

Hopefully, you will get Golden new this week. *Wishing you to get grant ASAP*

Wait for some time as MMS told and also rethink after a week.

Instead of calling the TEAM number.

If you wish can call the general enquires 131 881 and ask politely in such a way that all the documents were uploaded properly. sometimes this will be helpful.


All the best


----------



## ParadiseSoul

MMS said:


> yeh i also applied on 25 October and got the grant a day before you got additional docs request. i had uploaded wife uni letter.
> 
> But good part is that you have not been contacted by team 13, i think they r the ones who run ESC so hopefully u should get the grant this month but i will suggest dont call them before three months thats there timeline.
> 
> Others can advice


Hi MMS
I have lodged through agent. I know my team name through medical documents but don't know the team number. How can I know this without asking my agent?
Waiting......


----------



## sivakumar s s

Jamil Sid said:


> Sivakumar Brother......Kindly explain me one thing I asked that question yesterday but for my satisfaction I asked that one again with you I was did Bachelor In Architecture but I worked as project builder or most of time work on auto cad also for some drawing revision..Now I apply as Project Builder 133112 but these trade high relevant studies is bachelor in Building sciences & Construction project Management not bachelor in Architecture...But our Architecture degree very relevant to that job so what your opinion.....Tomorrow I will use the option of advisory services.


Hi Jamil sid,

Understand your curiosity. please go through the link 
https://www.anzscosearch.com/

and check the tasks which occupation (312111 or 133112 or any other)is closely related to your studies. 

If you wish can proceed with VETASSESS Advisory services. 

If needed drop me PM


----------



## Haider123

Thank Siva!! You are right i should wait. Fingers crossed...


----------



## MMS

Haider123 said:


> Bro...All Good i like your advice. I will wait but can i ask what is ESC? And are you already in Australia ?


It's an external security check which can take from 6 months to a year or even more for Pakistanis 
Normally it is conducted by team 13.

I am planning to go to Adelaide in mid Feb


----------



## Amjan

How we can know from which team is CO, is it from his position?


----------



## MMS

Amjan said:


> How we can know from which team is CO, is it from his position?


It is mentioned at the bottom of grant letter


----------



## ParadiseSoul

MMS said:


> It is normally mentioned in the email or attachments at the bottom
> Eg it should be something like [email protected]
> But why don't u wana ask ure agent screw him u have paid


Thanks MMS. 
There is no reason that I am not asking from agent. I will try to check. 
I just receive an intimation that an email has been to sent agent so there is no formal communication to my email ID.
Only document I received is medical documents which just have the team name but not the number.


----------



## Eres

Luckily for me I have not got a letter from team 13. But I have been waiting for grand since the middle of October, when I uploaded forms 80 and medicine. I tried to write them a few times and called once. Each time I got the same answer that all checks provided by third part organizations were not completed and I had to wait. 
Can it be bossily that they delay the process for russian applicants because of Kremlin's supporting and encouraging policy about the war at the eastern part of the Ukraine.


----------



## QasimAslam

MMS said:


> It is normally mentioned in the email or attachments at the bottom
> Eg it should be something like [email protected]
> But why don't u wana ask ure agent screw him u have paid


mine is written only 'gsm.brisbane', no team number mentioned. what does that mean. any idea?


----------



## ParadiseSoul

QasimAslam said:


> mine is written only 'gsm.brisbane', no team number mentioned. what does that mean. any idea?


Same in my case.


----------



## MMS

ParadiseSoul said:


> Same in my case.


Ok Guys don't know about that then may be seniors can advice


----------



## abeydoun

Hello BIGM,
So it took you around 4 months since you lodged your visa and got contacted by a CO?


----------



## sivakumar s s

Eres said:


> Luckily for me I have not got a letter from team 13. But I have been waiting for grand since the middle of October, when I uploaded forms 80 and medicine. I tried to write them a few times and called once. Each time I got the same answer that all checks provided by third part organizations were not completed and I had to wait.
> Can it be bossily that they delay the process for russian applicants because of Kremlin's supporting and encouraging policy about the war at the eastern part of the Ukraine.


Hi ERES,

Dont lose hope. Everything is for good.

Share your timelines in the signature to understand you better and also the visa tracker....


----------



## Eres

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi ERES,
> 
> Dont lose hope. Everything is for good.
> 
> Share your timelines in the signature to understand you better and also the visa tracker....


This is my timeline.

Surveyor - 263111 | Internal Auditor -221214 | My IELTS : 22-FEB-2014 | My wife's IELTS : 12-DES-2013 | 
SSSI Submitted: 17-APR-2014| Result: 28-APR-2014 
VETASSESS Submitted: 22-MAR-2014| Result: 14-JUL-2014 
EOI Submitted- 22-JUL-2014 | SS SA Submitted - 24-JUL-2014 |SS SA Approved- 28-JUL-2014 | Got Invite for SA 190- 28-AUG-2014 
VISA Lodged: 28-AUG-2014 | PCC&Form 1221: 28-AUG-2014 | CO Contacted: 11-OCT-2014 | Form 80 and Wife's CV Lodged: 16-OCT-2014 | Medical: 22-OCT-2014....
Since that time silence


----------



## Pookiefoof

Eres said:


> This is my timeline.
> 
> Surveyor - 263111 | Internal Auditor -221214 | My IELTS : 22-FEB-2014 | My wife's IELTS : 12-DES-2013 |
> SSSI Submitted: 17-APR-2014| Result: 28-APR-2014
> VETASSESS Submitted: 22-MAR-2014| Result: 14-JUL-2014
> EOI Submitted- 22-JUL-2014 | SS SA Submitted - 24-JUL-2014 |SS SA Approved- 28-JUL-2014 | Got Invite for SA 190- 28-AUG-2014
> VISA Lodged: 28-AUG-2014 | PCC&Form 1221: 28-AUG-2014 | CO Contacted: 11-OCT-2014 | Form 80 and Wife's CV Lodged: 16-OCT-2014 | Medical: 22-OCT-2014....
> Since that time silence


Surveyor - 263111? I thought 263111 is Computer Network and Systems Engineer.


----------



## Eres

Sorry, a small mistake
232212


----------



## farishkj

Eres said:


> This is my timeline.
> 
> Surveyor - 263111 | Internal Auditor -221214 | My IELTS : 22-FEB-2014 | My wife's IELTS : 12-DES-2013 |
> SSSI Submitted: 17-APR-2014| Result: 28-APR-2014
> VETASSESS Submitted: 22-MAR-2014| Result: 14-JUL-2014
> EOI Submitted- 22-JUL-2014 | SS SA Submitted - 24-JUL-2014 |SS SA Approved- 28-JUL-2014 | Got Invite for SA 190- 28-AUG-2014
> VISA Lodged: 28-AUG-2014 | PCC&Form 1221: 28-AUG-2014 | CO Contacted: 11-OCT-2014 | Form 80 and Wife's CV Lodged: 16-OCT-2014 | Medical: 22-OCT-2014....
> Since that time silence


what is the difference between SS SA approved and SS SA invite? 

Im confused, may anyone explain?

Ive applied for SS SA Dec 23 and still waiting for decision


----------



## sivakumar s s

farishkj said:


> what is the difference between SS SA approved and SS SA invite?
> 
> Im confused, may anyone explain?
> 
> Ive applied for SS SA Dec 23 and still waiting for decision


SS SA approved => state sponsorship approved from South Australia state

SA SA invite=> He mean to say Invitation for 190 VISA from (EOI).

First step EOI
second step SS submission for particular state

once SS got approved, automatically EOI will generate Invitation.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Eres said:


> This is my timeline.
> 
> Surveyor - 263111 | Internal Auditor -221214 | My IELTS : 22-FEB-2014 | My wife's IELTS : 12-DES-2013 |
> SSSI Submitted: 17-APR-2014| Result: 28-APR-2014
> VETASSESS Submitted: 22-MAR-2014| Result: 14-JUL-2014
> EOI Submitted- 22-JUL-2014 | SS SA Submitted - 24-JUL-2014 |SS SA Approved- 28-JUL-2014 | Got Invite for SA 190- 28-AUG-2014
> VISA Lodged: 28-AUG-2014 | PCC&Form 1221: 28-AUG-2014 | CO Contacted: 11-OCT-2014 | Form 80 and Wife's CV Lodged: 16-OCT-2014 | Medical: 22-OCT-2014....
> Since that time silence



Please update this timeline in your Signature.... Click QUICKLINKS => Edit Signature.

*Please make a call in 131 881 general enquiries or drop a mail to [email protected] and mark it as urgent...

All the best

*


----------



## sivakumar s s

Guys, New year gift arrived to me........:first:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-7369.html#post6116585

:cheer2:


----------



## Yenigalla

Congrats siva. All the best


----------



## padmakarrao

sivakumar s s said:


> Guys, New year gift arrived to me........:first:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-7369.html#post6116585
> 
> :cheer2:


Congrats Siva for the grant and best wishes for a bright future in Oz. You got a quick grant just 40 days, may be they were impressed by your super activity on Forum.


----------



## sivakumar s s

padmakarrao said:


> Congrats Siva for the grant and best wishes for a bright future in Oz. You got a quick grant just 40 days, may be they were impressed by your super activity on Forum.


Thanks dear Padmakarrao,

Yeah got it in 41 days....In fact I didnt check on 5th Jan as I expect it around Jan last week.

I can say its because of god's grace and true wishes/thanks/blessings from good friends like u all in the forum...


----------



## sivakumar s s

Yenigalla said:


> Congrats siva. All the best


Thanks a lot Yenigalla,

Wishes you too to get Grant soon.....


----------



## QasimAslam

Dear Friends who got the grant. Congrats on the positive result of your efforts. 

Kindly also update the tracker, so that your timelines can help the others in queue.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...er=true&gid=29


----------



## Eres

sivakumar s s said:


> *Please make a call in 131 881 general enquiries or drop a mail to [email protected] and mark it as urgent...
> 
> All the best
> 
> *



Why should I write to this email when I have already had a team?


----------



## sivakumar s s

Eres said:


> Why should I write to this email when I have already had a team?


That is general email to emphasize application faster..

If you have a direct email of the CO, Can drop him as well. 
Do you think you get a response.....? If so you are lucky....

They are busy with other flooding applications....


----------



## Eres

I wrote to [email protected] three times. I always got the same answer:
"Whilst we do appreciate your situation we are unable to provide any indication of how long before your case will be finalised. This is simply because we do not know – refer to the following:

We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against the legal requirements set out in Australia’s immigration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies - and this can take a considerable length of time (at least 12 months in most cases).

The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, we are unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for the finalisation of your application because they do not provide us with updates so we do not know what stage they are at, nor how much longer it will take for them to complete their work."

The real problem is that I do not know the reason of this delay and do not have any information how long it can take.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Eres said:


> I wrote to [email protected] three times. I always got the same answer:
> "Whilst we do appreciate your situation we are unable to provide any indication of how long before your case will be finalised. This is simply because we do not know – refer to the following:
> 
> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against the legal requirements set out in Australia’s immigration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies - and this can take a considerable length of time (at least 12 months in most cases).
> 
> The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, we are unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for the finalisation of your application because they do not provide us with updates so we do not know what stage they are at, nor how much longer it will take for them to complete their work."
> 
> The real problem is that I do not know the reason of this delay and do not have any information how long it can take.



That is what dear: It is auto generated reply... 

I fellow expat posted this information after calling 131 881 and the executive asked him to do the same.
*"drop a mail to [email protected] and mark it as urgent..."*

Try your luck.....


----------



## Eres

Thank you sincerely for your advise. 

Cloud you please explain what you mean to mark my letter urgent? Should it be written at the headline?


----------



## Auzidreamer

sivakumar s s said:


> That is what dear: It is auto generated reply...
> 
> I fellow expat posted this information after calling 131 881 and the executive asked him to do the same.
> *"drop a mail to [email protected] and mark it as urgent..."*
> 
> Try your luck.....


Siva .What is IED?
Rgds


----------



## sameer7106

*Congratulations siva!!*



sivakumar s s said:


> Guys, New year gift arrived to me........:first:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-7369.html#post6116585
> 
> :cheer2:


Hey brother,

A very Congratulations to u and ur family.......wish u all the very best for ur future 

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## sivakumar s s

Auzidreamer said:


> Siva .What is IED?
> Rgds


*hi 
it is Initial Entry Date also FED First Entry date....*


----------



## sivakumar s s

sameer7106 said:


> Hey brother,
> 
> A very Congratulations to u and ur family.......wish u all the very best for ur future
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer


Thank u so much dear sameer

Wish you the same..


----------



## sivakumar s s

Eres said:


> Thank you sincerely for your advise.
> 
> Cloud you please explain what you mean to mark my letter urgent? Should it be written at the headline?


Dear Eres, Honestly Iam not aware to make it, as i have not come across that.

I would like to share a link, which may help you.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/364417-subclass-190-time-lines-522.html


----------



## ravsingh

Hi guys , my immi account showing last update 9th Jan wht does it mean co allocated ????


----------



## WannaOz

Got my USA PCC Yesterday.... 
And today .... 
BOOM 
Its a grant
Thanks to Everyone at ExpatForum for your help !! Super Excited


----------



## sivakumar s s

WannaOz said:


> Got my USA PCC Yesterday....
> And today ....
> BOOM
> Its a grant
> Thanks to Everyone at ExpatForum for your help !! Super Excited


Many hearty congratulations 


Flying high lane: Enjoy the cheerful moments :cheer2:


----------



## ausplanery

Congratulations~~ It has been waiting for long!



WannaOz said:


> Got my USA PCC Yesterday....
> And today ....
> BOOM
> Its a grant
> Thanks to Everyone at ExpatForum for your help !! Super Excited


----------



## dreamz

Bad news..this morning I received an e-mail from Bupa medical visa services that has a Form 884 (Opinion of a MOC) attached. It indicates that my health assessment has been deferred and i am required to undergo an additional medical test (apical lordoctic chest x ray) due to some right apical opacity noted on my chest x ray during my medical done on 5 Jan 15. I immediately went down to have the apical lordoctic chest x ray done this afternoon. Hope that everything will turn out fine..i have no past history of TB. Has anyone encountered this before ? My dependents medicals has been indicated as finalised on immi account except for mine.


----------



## ravsingh

Hi guys I have recd mail notification today Co has been allocated but no document has been asked..anyone faced the same issue ??


----------



## subh

Hi everyone 
I am new to this forum please add me on this


----------



## subh

I live in Sydney applied onshore as 255499 ( registered nurse) on 19 th dec 2014 submit every single document except my spouse evidence of English .


----------



## Pookiefoof

WannaOz said:


> Got my USA PCC Yesterday....
> And today ....
> BOOM
> Its a grant
> Thanks to Everyone at ExpatForum for your help !! Super Excited


Congratulations :eyebrows:


----------



## keyur

any one have link regarding all state information in one website .please share it


----------



## sameer7106

keyur said:


> any one have link regarding all state information in one website .please share it


ITS ANZSCOSEARCH


----------



## sivakumar s s

subh said:


> I live in Sydney applied onshore as 255499 ( registered nurse) on 19 th dec 2014 submit every single document except my spouse evidence of English .




Update your timeline in the signature to understand and suggest better.......

you need to upload either your spouse's IELTS/PTE/... Score card

or 

A bonafide certificate/Letter for the College/Univ. where he graduated and stating that the course is in English medium


----------



## subh

Visa applied 19-12-14
Co..... 
Grant...


----------



## sivakumar s s

subh said:


> Visa applied 19-12-14
> Co.....
> Grant...


Update the same in the signature...


GOTO Quicklinks => Edit Signature => save


----------



## Haider123

Hi Everyone,
Is there any grants recently?
I have not seen any activity on the forum for so many days and even no news about the grant...


----------



## dreamz

Haider123 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Is there any grants recently?
> I have not seen any activity on the forum for so many days and even no news about the grant...


Saw the update on GSM allocation dates..it has barely moved from the last update on early Dec last yr !


----------



## prettyfatdog

dreamz said:


> Saw the update on GSM allocation dates..it has barely moved from the last update on early Dec last yr !


Hi, where is the link of update about the processing such as CO allocation?


----------



## dreamz

prettyfatdog said:


> Hi, where is the link of update about the processing such as CO allocation?


www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.aspx


----------



## prettyfatdog

dreamz said:


> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications



Thank you! I got it!


----------



## bruce1985

dreamz said:


> Saw the update on GSM allocation dates..it has barely moved from the last update on early Dec last yr !


There is still no updates yet, it's still same old for last month. It will be update in 15th of jan . I guess they are soon for December now


----------



## dreamz

bruce1985 said:


> There is still no updates yet, it's still same old for last month. It will be update in 15th of jan . I guess they are soon for December now


Hopefully you are right..fingers crossed...


----------



## sivakumar s s

prettyfatdog said:


> Hi, where is the link of update about the processing such as CO allocation?


Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


----------



## prettyfatdog

sivakumar s s said:


> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


Thank you!
There is no latest news! But many applicants logged in Nov had been granted.


----------



## dreamz

prettyfatdog said:


> Thank you!
> There is no latest news! But many applicants logged in Nov had been granted.


That sounds promising...


----------



## Haider123

Hi Everyone,
I have been living in Australia for 6 years now and I have applied for 190 Visa on 25th Oct 2014. Before this i was on a student visa. I have applied as an Offshore applicant. I was just told by my agent that my case might have gone for security check in Pakistan. I just want to know if any other fellow Pakistani have gone through this or not?. Or may be anyone else whose case might have been given for security check. Is it mandatory for all applications? Any idea about the the time taken?
My agarnt is not sure but she thinks that it might have been given for security check..

Your response will be highly appreciated


----------



## Haider123

Hi everyone,
The forum seems to be quite for a long time now? Did anyone got recent grants or any updates??


----------



## dweep2002

guys, 
visa applied on 8-12-2014,
PCC - 24-12-2014
medical - 21-12-2014
CO- ?
Grant- ?

Can anyone tell me how much time it usually takes. The timeline on the immigration website says 3 months for subclass 190, but what is the average time. i am from India


----------



## bruce1985

dweep2002 said:


> guys,
> visa applied on 8-12-2014,
> PCC - 24-12-2014
> medical - 21-12-2014
> CO- ?
> Grant- ?
> 
> Can anyone tell me how much time it usually takes. The timeline on the immigration website says 3 months for subclass 190, but what is the average time. i am from India


You will get in 2 weeks max 
I think probably next week


----------



## dweep2002

bruce1985 said:


> You will get in 2 weeks max
> I think probably next week


Brother thanks a lot. i hope it does happen that fast. Cheers, God bless..!!


----------



## sivakumar s s

dweep2002 said:


> guys,
> visa applied on 8-12-2014,
> PCC - 24-12-2014
> medical - 21-12-2014
> CO- ?
> Grant- ?
> 
> Can anyone tell me how much time it usually takes. The timeline on the immigration website says 3 months for subclass 190, but what is the average time. i am from India



Dear dweep, :welcome: to the group

Normally it takes 50- 60 days. Please find details yourself and update your status in tracker

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29

Also update your signature with timelines....

wishing you to get speedy grant...


----------



## dweep2002

status updated on tracker. Its an awesome way to track. Thanks for sending me a request. Cheers..!!


----------



## dweep2002

Any grants off lately? Seems like everything has come to a stand still. Please post if someone has got any update on their status.


----------



## sivakumar s s

dweep2002 said:


> Any grants off lately? Seems like everything has come to a stand still. Please post if someone has got any update on their status.


*Dear 

four grants today(19th) for 189 category*


----------



## Auzidreamer

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear
> 
> four grants today(19th) for 189 category


190 seems to be standing @ d same plc.


----------



## saas

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear dweep, :welcome: to the group
> 
> Normally it takes 50- 60 days. Please find details yourself and update your status in tracker
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29
> 
> Also update your signature with timelines....
> 
> wishing you to get speedy grant...


Hi everyone,

Thanks fo this track, its great..

I saw some of them in the track that had already their medicals even before case officer not contacted yet.. Is it possible for 190 state sponsorship NSW?


----------



## sivakumar s s

saas said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks fo this track, its great..
> 
> I saw some of them in the track that had already their medicals even before case officer not contacted yet.. Is it possible for 190 state sponsorship NSW?


Yeah can proceed even before visa lodge or Invitation.

But problem is your Initial entry date will be the oldest date of your PCC or Medicals.


----------



## Haider123

Hi everyone,
Yes there seems to be a hold on 190 Grants. I have applied since 25th October. Immigration has slowed down the grant procedure i think. Wait is killing me now...


----------



## bruce1985

Haider123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Yes there seems to be a hold on 190 Grants. I have applied since 25th October. Immigration has slowed down the grant procedure i think. Wait is killing me now...


I don't think so mate, I have seen guy applied in 5 of dec have already got or, I have found that people processing time for of 190 is max 5 weeks


----------



## dreamz

Haider123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Yes there seems to be a hold on 190 Grants. I have applied since 25th October. Immigration has slowed down the grant procedure i think. Wait is killing me now...


Perhaps you could give DIBP a ring since you hv been waiting for close to 3 months ?


----------



## Haider123

. I will call them next week to check. Processing time is different for different Passport holders
Anyways, thank you for being helpful.


----------



## hololu

Yeah, I applied since 15th Sep for 190. Yesterday CO contacted me again for COC in Myanmar Language although I submitted translation version. Hope to hear good news soon. :fingerscrossed:



Haider123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Yes there seems to be a hold on 190 Grants. I have applied since 25th October. Immigration has slowed down the grant procedure i think. Wait is killing me now...


----------



## sivakumar s s

Dear all,

Even yesterday 19th Jan there is a grant for 190 category... Name: NAVZ applied on 12th nov 2014.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## Sherrymo

Hi everyone,

Visa lodged on 13-March-2014,
Case officer allocated on 2-July-2014
Living in Australia and applied for 190 sponsoring by SA.

Do you know when I can expect to receive my visa? I think the delay is because of my nationality which is Iranian.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sherrymo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Visa lodged on 13-March-2014,
> Case officer allocated on 2-July-2014
> Living in Australia and applied for 190 sponsoring by SA.
> 
> Do you know when I can expect to receive my visa? I think the delay is because of my nationality which is Iranian.


Hope you would have called the DIBP General enquiries number
*+61 131 881*

If not please do so. Else, Please share what they told for your case...

I guess: Delay is because of External Security Check by third party

We will pray for you to get your grant soon.....


----------



## dweep2002

sivakumar s s said:


> Hope you would have called the DIBP General enquiries number
> *+61 131 881*
> 
> If not please do so. Else, Please share what they told for your case...
> 
> I guess: Delay is because of External Security Check by third party
> 
> We will pray for you to get your grant soon.....



Can i call the DIBP general enquiry number if i have lodged my case through an agent, or they entertain only those who have applied independently ?


----------



## dreamz

dweep2002 said:


> Can i call the DIBP general enquiry number if i have lodged my case through an agent, or they entertain only those who have applied independently ?


If you had appointed an agent, DIBP will not disclose anything to you.


----------



## dj_Baba

Hi all!

I am a new member here. Would like to thank you all for sharing your valuable experiences and information on processing times. I have lodged my visa application only last week and have uploaded all the documents for my spouse and myself. Hoping for a grant in the coming days/weeks. It's great to have a platform where we can all share and care. Best wishes to all!

Regards
Baba

IELTS Sep 2014 I VETASSESS application 15 Oct 14 I Positive assessment 19 Dec 2014 | EOI Submitted : 19-Dec-14 | SA SS application: 19-Dec-14 I Nomination approved for SA 190 : 15-Jan-15 | Visa invitation received: 15-Jan-15 I VISA Lodged : 17-Jan-15 | Grant :Eagerly awaited :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sivakumar s s

dweep2002 said:


> Can i call the DIBP general enquiry number if i have lodged my case through an agent, or they entertain only those who have applied independently ?


Yes you can dear...... 

And please not to ask direct question like status.

May ask politely that all your documents are fine and is there anything is pending from your side like that.....

No worries about the agent filing your case.

What you need in *VISA application reference number* and sometimes passport number...


----------



## sivakumar s s

Welcome dear dj_Baba :welcome:

Update yourself in the tracker too
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29

All the best for your Oz aspirations.....





dj_Baba said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am a new member here. Would like to thank you all for sharing your valuable experiences and information on processing times. I have lodged my visa application only last week and have uploaded all the documents for my spouse and myself. Hoping for a grant in the coming days/weeks. It's great to have a platform where we can all share and care. Best wishes to all!
> 
> Regards
> Baba
> 
> IELTS Sep 2014 I VETASSESS application 15 Oct 14 I Positive assessment 19 Dec 2014 | EOI Submitted : 19-Dec-14 | SA SS application: 19-Dec-14 I Nomination approved for SA 190 : 15-Jan-15 | Visa invitation received: 15-Jan-15 I VISA Lodged : 17-Jan-15 | Grant :Eagerly awaited :fingerscrossed:


----------



## prettyfatdog

Had any case logged on 10th-15th Dec been allocated by CO?


----------



## sivakumar s s

prettyfatdog said:


> Had any case logged on 10th-15th Dec been allocated by CO?


GOT grant on yesterday(20th JAN) *Name: huylaguna *

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-7464.html#post6225226


----------



## prettyfatdog

sivakumar s s said:


> GOT grant on yesterday(20th JAN) *Name: huylaguna *
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-7464.html#post6225226


My case is still not allocated.


----------



## sivakumar s s

prettyfatdog said:


> My case is still not allocated.


soon you will be allocated...


----------



## babajani

Hello All,

Has anybody recieved the infamous delay mail for 190 visa from DIBP ? My agent told me today that they have started sending delay mails to 190 applicants ? Is this true ?


----------



## dreamz

babajani said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Has anybody recieved the infamous delay mail for 190 visa from DIBP ? My agent told me today that they have started sending delay mails to 190 applicants ? Is this true ?


I hv not received any e mail yet...fingers crossed..


----------



## Haider123

Hi ,
I have applied on 25th Oct 2014. CO assigned on 12 Dec. requested functional english document for wife which i submited next day. Since then no contact by CO. Also, i have not received any infamous email and i beleive it is not correct because if you have applied for 190 already you do not fall into that list.


----------



## babajani

Haider123 said:


> Hi ,
> I have applied on 25th Oct 2014. CO assigned on 12 Dec. requested functional english document for wife which i submited next day. Since then no contact by CO. Also, i have not received any infamous email and i beleive it is not correct because if you have applied for 190 already you do not fall into that list.


Dear Haider,

First of all I pray for a quick grant for you. The delay mail I am talking about is not the one related to External security checks. I am referring to an Email sent by DIBP to 190 applicants in early 2014 informing them about end of the 190 visa quota for the year. 
190 visa has limited spaces and if those spaces are filled DIBP will stop issuing visas till the quota is refreshed in July. Hope you understand.
I am also a 190 applicant and hope that this time it wont happen.Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Haider123

Hi Bro,
I was also reffering to the delay email which you are talking about. I have also asked my agent about that and as per her its not happening anymore because if you already have been invited than you will get the grant. Anyways i hope that we all crosses the line.

Best of Luck


----------



## babajani

I hope your agent is more qualified and informed than mine. I am not very happy with his performance. All the best to all of us waiting for our grants. 

Regards


----------



## dj_Baba

sivakumar s s said:


> Welcome dear dj_Baba :welcome:
> 
> Update yourself in the tracker too
> 
> All the best for your Oz aspirations.....


Hey Siva,

Thanks for the kind words and many congratulations on your success.
I have already put in my details on the tracker. Hope to see you in Adelaide soon 

Regards
Baba


----------



## dj_Baba

babajani said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Has anybody recieved the infamous delay mail for 190 visa from DIBP ? My agent told me today that they have started sending delay mails to 190 applicants ? Is this true ?


Hi

Been following some of the reliable forums, nobody has received any such emails this year. All of us need to relax and keep ourselves busy. Hopefully, we will receive our grants on time 

Cheers
Baba


----------



## babajani

dj_Baba said:


> Hi
> 
> Been following some of the reliable forums, nobody has received any such emails this year. All of us need to relax and keep ourselves busy. Hopefully, we will receive our grants on time
> 
> Cheers
> Baba



Thanks for cheering us up DJ_Baba. I wish every word of yours come true.

Regards


----------



## Sherrymo

sivakumar s s said:


> Hope you would have called the DIBP General enquiries number
> *+61 131 881*
> 
> If not please do so. Else, Please share what they told for your case...
> 
> I guess: Delay is because of External Security Check by third party
> 
> We will pray for you to get your grant soon.....


Hi, 
Thank you very much for your message. I called them and hold the line for 30 min but nobody answered the phone. However, I sent them an email and asked them about the status of my application.

I have another question, do you know that this external security check is the final step of the process or they might ask for some more documents?

Thank you
Sherry


----------



## Haider123

Hi Dear Babajani,
I am surprised that you still haven't got the grant, even though you applied in August 2014. I think you should contact the Immigration because it is never more than 4 months even for Pakistani applicants.


----------



## amithpat

Hello All,

I received NSW state sponsorship on 23th Sept. Applied for visa on 17th Oct....completed Meds and PCC everything by Nov 1st week. Its been over 3 months no CO contact nothing.... I have made 3 calls to DIAC already and I hear the same response your case has not been allocated to any team or CO, you will hear from us soon. I have sent 4 emails too Any one sailing through the same phase ?


----------



## keyur

Nsw still not announce next inteck date any one has news for next inteck..


----------



## Auzidreamer

amithpat said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received NSW state sponsorship on 23th Sept. Applied for visa on 17th Oct....completed Meds and PCC everything by Nov 1st week. Its been over 3 months no CO contact nothing.... I have made 3 calls to DIAC already and I hear the same response your case has not been allocated to any team or CO, you will hear from us soon. I have sent 4 emails too Any one sailing through the same phase ?


It's kind of difficult to understand the allocation process.Some people get allocated with in weeks and for some it takes months.According to their website for 190 they hv also allocated for the Nov applicants.Probably yours is allocated to a team.
Anyway wuzz ur occupation and the country of passport?


----------



## subh

Is there allocation depending on occupation as well


----------



## babajani

Haider123 said:


> Hi Dear Babajani,
> I am surprised that you still haven't got the grant, even though you applied in August 2014. I think you should contact the Immigration because it is never more than 4 months even for Pakistani applicants.


Thanks for the concern dear. Actually my case has been delayed due to my newborn. We were waiting for her and requested the CO to put our case on hold. Now I have sent her documents and waiting for the CO to add her to my application. This is the actual reason for the delay.

Regards


----------



## sivakumar s s

dj_Baba said:


> Hey Siva,
> 
> Thanks for the kind words and many congratulations on your success.
> I have already put in my details on the tracker. Hope to see you in Adelaide soon
> 
> Regards
> Baba



Thanks for the compliments dear 

Have joined our WhatsApp group for Adelaide....

Sure, Will meet in Oz....


----------



## Haider123

Its been 3 months since i applied 190. CO is assigned since 12 Dec. All documents completed but no response from CO. People who applied after me have got the grants. This process is so killing and frustrating. It put our life's on Hold. I hope they will finalise my case asap ,no matter whatever the decision is -but i hope they will do it nNow!!


----------



## dreamz

Haider123 said:


> Its been 3 months since i applied 190. CO is assigned since 12 Dec. All documents completed but no response from CO. People who applied after me have got the grants. This process is so killing and frustrating. It put our life's on Hold. I hope they will finalise my case asap ,no matter whatever the decision is -but i hope they will do it nNow!!


Did you try calling up DIBP ?


----------



## Haider123

Yes i did called them on 5 th Jan and they said it is under process. I don't know if calling them or emaling makes any difference.


----------



## bruce1985

dreamz said:


> Did you try calling up DIBP ?


Hey dreams , what's happening with your visa , is it been granted??


----------



## dreamz

bruce1985 said:


> Hey dreams , what's happening with your visa , is it been granted??


Nothing at all..i applied on 18 Dec, not expecting anything until Feb...


----------



## sivakumar s s

Haider123 said:


> Its been 3 months since i applied 190. CO is assigned since 12 Dec. All documents completed but no response from CO. People who applied after me have got the grants. This process is so killing and frustrating. It put our life's on Hold. I hope they will finalise my case asap ,no matter whatever the decision is -but i hope they will do it nNow!!



Dont worry dear Haider. 

Waiting for VISA is really tough & painful time that every one has to come across.

There may be external security check may delaying your process.

One thing, Are you in Adelaide?


----------



## Haider123

Yes!! I am in Port Augusta which is 4 hours from Adelaide. I am in Australia for 6 years now. I have applied as an offshore applicant though.


----------



## Sheeb

Haider123 said:


> Yes!! I am in Port Augusta which is 4 hours from Adelaide. I am in Australia for 6 years now. I have applied as an offshore applicant though.


All the best


----------



## Sheeb

babajani said:


> Thanks for the concern dear. Actually my case has been delayed due to my newborn. We were waiting for her and requested the CO to put our case on hold. Now I have sent her documents and waiting for the CO to add her to my application. This is the actual reason for the delay.
> 
> Regards


All the best Babajani


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sheeb said:


> All the best


*Wow......

Its nice to see Sheeb after a long time :juggle:


*


----------



## dweep2002

A quick question
Does the DIBP call our work place to cross check the details mentioned in our application? 
Has it happened to any one yet?


----------



## TheExpatriate

dweep2002 said:


> A quick question Does the DIBP call our work place to cross check the details mentioned in our application? Has it happened to any one yet?


Yes, me !

They delegated the task to the Australian Embassy though


----------



## amithpat

Auzidreamer said:


> It's kind of difficult to understand the allocation process.Some people get allocated with in weeks and for some it takes months.According to their website for 190 they hv also allocated for the Nov applicants.Probably yours is allocated to a team.
> Anyway wuzz ur occupation and the country of passport?



System Administrator, India


----------



## amithpat

Is there any way we can find out if the application is assigned to team from immi account...everytime I call DIBP they say its not yet allocated...they are clearing backlogs....Last date updated in immi account still shows 17th oct...no changes what so ever.....


----------



## sivakumar s s

amithpat said:


> Is there any way we can find out if the application is assigned to team from immi account...everytime I call DIBP they say its not yet allocated...they are clearing backlogs....Last date updated in immi account still shows 17th oct...no changes what so ever.....


Dear amithpat,

If not dropped mail, please do it : [email protected] and Request them to mark as urgent

Wish you to get a speedy grant

Best regards
Siva


----------



## Auzidreamer

amithpat said:


> Is there any way we can find out if the application is assigned to team from immi account...everytime I call DIBP they say its not yet allocated...they are clearing backlogs....Last date updated in immi account still shows 17th oct...no changes what so ever.....


It seems they are clearing the backlogs.Coz when u look at the recent grants that can be seen,people applied in Oct get grants.

So ur one will get sorted soon.

Rgds


----------



## mak89

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI with 60 Points for 2613 category under Victoria state sponsorship on 5th January, through an agent but haven't received the invite yet.

Can anybody tell how much time will it take?


----------



## amithpat

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear amithpat,
> 
> If not dropped mail, please do it : [email protected] and Request them to mark as urgent
> 
> Wish you to get a speedy grant
> 
> Best regards
> Siva


Thanks for reply Siva
I have put the TRN/DOB/URGENT on the subject field, explaining things.....Is there any other pattern that needs to be followed?.....Last time I have mentioned (SLA BREACH 3 motnhs over) in the subject field nothing!!!


----------



## amithpat

Auzidreamer said:


> It seems they are clearing the backlogs.Coz when u look at the recent grants that can be seen,people applied in Oct get grants.
> 
> So ur one will get sorted soon.
> 
> Rgds


I see that but people in the Visa tracker have been contacted by CO atleast...I am thinking to withdraw application cant wait longer this is heights!!


----------



## sivakumar s s

amithpat said:


> I see that but people in the Visa tracker have been contacted by CO atleast...I am thinking to withdraw application cant wait longer this is heights!!


Dear Amithpat:

Two options:


If you wait or Contact DIBP, *You will get GRANT*
If you cant wait and going to withdraw yours. Yes its your wish, But DIBP will not refund the visa fees without valid reasons. SO No GRANT and NO REFUND.


Hope u choose the First one.......


----------



## mak89

mak89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 60 Points for 2613 category under Victoria state sponsorship on 5th January, through an agent but haven't received the invite yet.
> 
> Can anybody tell how much time will it take?


Anyone? ?


----------



## dreamz

mak89 said:


> Anyone? ?


Today is Australia Day...so should be no action for the day.


----------



## ozTov

I have lodged my 190 Visa application on Nov 27 with VIC SS, and without claiming any point for Job Experience. Will there still be any kind of Job verification in my case or do they only verify the areas you claim points for?

Also my CO has been allocated on last 16th, he asked for my spouse's functional english proof and I replied with my intention to pay the second Vac. 

Haven't heard back yet. When can I expect to hear back from them, or should I contact them at any point?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Auzidreamer

dreamz said:


> Today is Australia Day...so should be no action for the day.


Hi
Your signature says its "Finalized".It means u got the grant??

Rgds


----------



## dreamz

Auzidreamer said:


> Hi
> Your signature says its "Finalized".It means u got the grant??
> 
> Rgds


Nope....what i meant was medical finalised...i am still some time away from visa grant...applied on 18 Dec, my PCC will only be ready on 5 Feb...& i am not expecting any contact from CO until mid Feb...


----------



## amithpat

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Amithpat:
> 
> Two options:
> 
> 
> If you wait or Contact DIBP, *You will get GRANT*
> If you cant wait and going to withdraw yours. Yes its your wish, But DIBP will not refund the visa fees without valid reasons. SO No GRANT and NO REFUND.
> 
> 
> Hope u choose the First one.......


Thanks for the response sivakumar, 

Can you please PM me on how to send mail to DIAC marking urgent( do we write it in subject line or how?)


----------



## sivakumar s s

amithpat said:


> Thanks for the response sivakumar,
> 
> Can you please PM me on how to send mail to DIAC marking urgent( do we write it in subject line or how?)



Dear Amit,

Nice to hear, you are on track..

Contact : +61 131881 general enquiries line.....

or

+61 731367000 -Brisbane Team (They could help only if your case allocated to this team)



mail : [email protected] and Request them to mark as urgent

Wish you to get a speedy grant

Best regards
Siva



*Also Does anyone have contact number of Adelaide TEAM.. Please do share with us. Will be helpful for new aspirants*


----------



## sameer7106

joycse06 said:


> I have lodged my 190 Visa application on Nov 27 with VIC SS, and without claiming any point for Job Experience. Will there still be any kind of Job verification in my case or do they only verify the areas you claim points for?
> 
> Also my CO has been allocated on last 16th, he asked for my spouse's functional english proof and I replied with my intention to pay the second Vac.
> 
> Haven't heard back yet. When can I expect to hear back from them, or should I contact them at any point?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,

i am not sure but i guess they wont do the job verification as u are not claiming points for it.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## dj_Baba

joycse06 said:


> I have lodged my 190 Visa application on Nov 27 with VIC SS, and without claiming any point for Job Experience. Will there still be any kind of Job verification in my case or do they only verify the areas you claim points for?
> 
> Also my CO has been allocated on last 16th, he asked for my spouse's functional english proof and I replied with my intention to pay the second Vac.
> 
> Haven't heard back yet. When can I expect to hear back from them, or should I contact them at any point?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi

I may be able to save you some precious money.
Refer to the information on DIAC's website on the page - "How can I prove I have functional English?"

The second last point to prove functional English mentions that: Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.

Are you not able to get a letter from an institution for the same?

Regards
Baba


----------



## ozTov

dj_Baba said:


> Hi
> 
> I may be able to save you some precious money.
> Refer to the information on DIAC's website on the page - "How can I prove I have functional English?"
> 
> The second last point to prove functional English mentions that: Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> 
> Are you not able to get a letter from an institution for the same?
> 
> Regards
> Baba


Thanks for the suggestion. But no, all institutions she studied in were in Bangla and for lack of enough time don't want to go in the IELTS route either.
I have thought about it a lot and finally decided to pay the second VAC.

Thanks anyway. My CO didn't ask for anything else, does that mean he wont ask for any more document in future too?


----------



## sivakumar s s

joycse06 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. But no, all institutions she studied in were in Bangla and for lack of enough time don't want to go in the IELTS route either.
> I have thought about it a lot and finally decided to pay the second VAC.
> 
> Thanks anyway. My CO didn't ask for anything else, does that mean he wont ask for any more document in future too?


*Good decision Joycse....*

By Not troubling your spouse to sit in front of IELTS/......

Did you paid the second VAC amount. 
How much did you pay?

Could you brief about this. Means the payment any other documents attached like this.

You answers could be helpful to other new aspirants.......

Hopefully Co will not ask for anything. Cheers....


----------



## sameer7106

*What's VAC???*



sivakumar s s said:


> *Good decision Joycse....*
> 
> By Not troubling your spouse to sit in front of IELTS/......
> 
> Did you paid the second VAC amount.
> How much did you pay?
> 
> Could you brief about this. Means the payment any other documents attached like this.
> 
> You answers could be helpful to other new aspirants.......
> 
> Hopefully Co will not ask for anything. Cheers....


----------



## ozTov

sameer7106 said:


> *What's VAC???*


VAC == Visa Application Charge, and in the 2nd instalment of VAC you usually pay things like english language course fee.


----------



## ozTov

sivakumar s s said:


> *Good decision Joycse....*
> 
> By Not troubling your spouse to sit in front of IELTS/......
> 
> Did you paid the second VAC amount.
> How much did you pay?
> 
> Could you brief about this. Means the payment any other documents attached like this.
> 
> You answers could be helpful to other new aspirants.......
> 
> Hopefully Co will not ask for anything. Cheers....


The Charge for 2 years English Language Course for is currently 4800 AUD AFAIK. I didn't pay yet. Waiting for my CO to ask for the payment.

That happens when they decide on your case, and CO asking for 2nd VAC means you will get in next few days.

The Rule is you can upload a statement stating you want to pay for someone's english after your lodgement, then CO wont ask for anything else and let you know when and how to pay. Or else when they check your application they will ask for Proof of your Applicant's functional English and you can just reply that you decided to pay the second VAC.

Hoping to hear back from my CO sometime soon. Thanks.


----------



## riaamm

*AIM assessment*

i am planning 2 apply for Aus immigration. Please help with ur inputs on following pts. 
1)should i complete the skill assessment myself or an agent is required? how much time AIM takes normally?
2) I have crossed 44Yrs with 18 yrs exp in sales and mktg. what are the chances of getting decent job ?
Please provide with valid info.


----------



## dreamz

Visa grant for 190 applicants seem to have come a halt since late last week...


----------



## dweep2002

dreamz said:


> Visa grant for 190 applicants seem to have come a halt since late last week...


tell me about it man. Its so damn frustrating. 189's are getting approvals every day and we have not got any for more than week now.


----------



## Haider123

Yes Man!!! There are not many grants for 190 in Jan.. I have applied since 25th Oct everything is complete even CO is assigned but no grant so far... They have drastically slowed down 190 grants.


----------



## Tejil

quick check on state sponsrorship at this point for the most unfortunate profession BA 261111, for person having less than 5 years of workex as per ACS and proficient english
1.NSW(sydney) - closed as of now
2.NT -(Darwin)- requires australian offer
3.VIC - requires 5 years of work ex
4.SA- special conditions apply, open for SA or other australian graduates and professionals
5 TA - requires 5 years work ex plus australian offer

have i missed on any state/anything?

PS i hve 55 pts excluding 5 years of workex and state sponsorship

any options for me at this point?anythg i can do?


----------



## ravsingh

Hi haider did co asked any additional documents or information ??


----------



## QasimAslam

Any idea, why so less visa for 190 subclass these days???


----------



## Tejil

quick check on state sponsrorship at this point for the most unfortunate profession BA 261111, for person having less than 5 years of workex as per ACS and proficient english
1.NSW(sydney) - closed as of now
2.NT -(Darwin)- requires australian offer
3.VIC - requires 5 years of work ex
4.SA- special conditions apply, open for SA or other australian graduates and professionals
5 TA - requires 5 years work ex plus australian offer

have i missed on any state/anything?

PS i hve 55 pts excluding 5 years of workex and state sponsorship

any options for me at this point?anythg i can do?


----------



## Haider123

Yes bro the CO asked for the functional english proof on 12 Dec which I submitted the very next day but since then I haven't heard anything from them.


----------



## amithpat

Haider123 said:


> Yes Man!!! There are not many grants for 190 in Jan.. I have applied since 25th Oct everything is complete even CO is assigned but no grant so far... They have drastically slowed down 190 grants.


I see lot of us sailing in the same boat!! I thought grant is on hold for system administrators only?


----------



## sivakumar s s

sameer7106 said:


> *What's VAC???*


Its VISA application Charge

means exception to pay some extra money for any particular requirements

Like for spouse language ability skill, If not wish to attend IELTS or other exams Can pay some extra money to get exception


----------



## Eres

Hi everyone. 

My case has been under processin since October. Unfortunately, my team was not so prompt to inform me about that. I had to write them a few times. After the call they sent an e-mail that my case had been sent to additional checks and it would take between 12 -18 months. 
I do not know why it takes so much time. As my friend say that during this time it would be possible to discover and eradicate an enormous spying net-)). 
Could somebody say whether someone got their grants earlier than 12 months if their cases had been sent to external checks?


----------



## ausplanery

As I know, 3rd party will be hired from the Australian government for checking your application in details like employment references check, academic qualification check, financial check and so forth... It may takes longer time as expected... hope everything goes smooth. 



Eres said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> My case has been under processin since October. Unfortunately, my team was not so prompt to inform me about that. I had to write them a few times. After the call they sent an e-mail that my case had been sent to additional checks and it would take between 12 -18 months.
> I do not know why it takes so much time. As my friend say that during this time it would be possible to discover and eradicate an enormous spying net-)).
> Could somebody say whether someone got their grants earlier than 12 months if their cases had been sent to external checks?


----------



## dreamz

babajani said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Has anybody recieved the infamous delay mail for 190 visa from DIBP ? My agent told me today that they have started sending delay mails to 190 applicants ? Is this true ?


Could this be true after all ?? There has been no movement for 190 applicants for the whole week...


----------



## dj_Baba

*Anzsco*



dreamz said:


> Could this be true after all ?? There has been no movement for 190 applicants for the whole week...


There is a list available on ANZSCO Search website for the Occupation ceiling 2014-15. Most of the occupations still have several places left, some up to 90%. Not sure if the cap for 190 applications has reached. Hopefully we ll see 190 grants back on track and soon.

Godspeed!
Baba


----------



## sivakumar s s

Tejil said:


> quick check on state sponsrorship at this point for the most unfortunate profession BA 261111, for person having less than 5 years of workex as per ACS and proficient english
> 1.NSW(sydney) - closed as of now
> 2.NT -(Darwin)- requires australian offer
> 3.VIC - requires 5 years of work ex
> 4.SA- special conditions apply, open for SA or other australian graduates and professionals
> 5 TA - requires 5 years work ex plus australian offer
> 
> have i missed on any state/anything?
> 
> PS i hve 55 pts excluding 5 years of workex and state sponsorship
> 
> any options for me at this point?anythg i can do?



What about your IELTS/other language test score. Did you hold 10 or more points from that.....


----------



## sivakumar s s

dreamz said:


> Could this be true after all ?? There has been no movement for 190 applicants for the whole week...



Dear dreamz,

190 applicants are less when compare to 189. In fact from JAN 05th many 190's got grant very fast and also many backlog were also cleared very quickly.

Now, because of the huge pile of 189 case, they may concentrate more on this....


----------



## sivakumar s s

dj_Baba said:


> There is a list available on ANZSCO Search website for the Occupation ceiling 2014-15. Most of the occupations still have several places left, some up to 90%. Not sure if the cap for 190 applications has reached. Hopefully we ll see 190 grants back on track and soon.
> 
> Godspeed!
> Baba


Dear dj_Baba;

*Ceilings will be considered only before giving invitation........*

Now they are busy with prioritized application............


----------



## babajani

Eres said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> My case has been under processin since October. Unfortunately, my team was not so prompt to inform me about that. I had to write them a few times. After the call they sent an e-mail that my case had been sent to additional checks and it would take between 12 -18 months.
> I do not know why it takes so much time. As my friend say that during this time it would be possible to discover and eradicate an enormous spying net-)).
> Could somebody say whether someone got their grants earlier than 12 months if their cases had been sent to external checks?


Hello Dear

External security checks are done by ASIO that is an independent organization with its own operating procedures. What I have observed from the forum is that the time taken for ESC depends on many factors including country, indivdual profile etc. 

Yes I have seen people who got grant withing a year though there cases were sent for ESC. SO keep your finger crossed and wait for the golden mail. You will get it in due time.

Regards


----------



## babajani

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear dj_Baba;
> 
> *Ceilings will be considered only before giving invitation........*
> 
> Now they are busy with prioritized application............


Hi Siva

The ceiling we 190ers are referring to is not the occupational ceiling mentioned on IMMI website. We are talking about 190 visa quota. DIBP has reserved around 28000 visas for Regional skill sponsored (489,190 etc) visas for the year.

Last year this figure was reached and DIBP stopped(temporarily) issuing Visas to applicants in February. This year DIBP announced that it will issue visas on a monthly quota system. No body knows what this system is and how it works. 

I am hopeful that in FEB we will hear something good from DIBP. IMO they issue some grants during the first 15 days of the month and after that there is a long lull.

I reckon this is the reason 190 grants have been slowed down. Hope DIBP will do something to resolve the issue.
Regards


----------



## dreamz

Hi guys, just to update that the CO has just contacted me for my police clearance certificate, which i can only provide on 5 Feb. I will update the visa tracker açcordingly later...


----------



## Auzidreamer

babajani said:


> Hi Siva
> 
> The ceiling we 190ers are referring to is not the occupational ceiling mentioned on IMMI website. We are talking about 190 visa quota. DIBP has reserved around 28000 visas for Regional skill sponsored (489,190 etc) visas for the year.
> 
> Last year this figure was reached and DIBP stopped(temporarily) issuing Visas to applicants in February. This year DIBP announced that it will issue visas on a monthly quota system. No body knows what this system is and how it works.
> 
> I am hopeful that in FEB we will hear something good from DIBP. IMO they issue some grants during the first 15 days of the month and after that there is a long lull.
> 
> I reckon this is the reason 190 grants have been slowed down. Hope DIBP will do something to resolve the issue.
> Regards


Hi Babajani,

Yeah there is a significant slow down in 190 processing.There were no grants for this week.What u say about " monthly quata system" can be true.But from where did u get this information?

Lets be positive for Feb

Rgds


----------



## dj_Baba

You are right Siva 
The ceilings most probably apply before invites are sent. I have only been trying to imply that 190 grants may have slowed down but that is not because the places have been occupied. dreamz got a CO allocated today; let s all hope it s a sign of good things to come 

Cheers


----------



## louieandjane

Hi all, 
My luck to know Expat and I've got so much confidence with you guys around me though I barely speak. Just wanna share my grant info with u all and wish u all the best with ur PR.
External auditor, elodged on 18/12/14 and got direct grant on 29/01/15.
Hope all of u get ur grant soon!


----------



## dj_Baba

louieandjane said:


> Hi all,
> My luck to know Expat and I've got so much confidence with you guys around me though I barely speak. Just wanna share my grant info with u all and wish u all the best with ur PR.
> External auditor, elodged on 18/12/14 and got direct grant on 29/01/15.
> Hope all of u get ur grant soon!


Congats!

Subclass 190 yeah??

Please also update the visa tracker. I have embedded the link in my signature below.

Best wishes!


----------



## louieandjane

dj_Baba said:


> Congats! 190?? Best wishes!


Yes, NSW190


----------



## XINGSINGH

louieandjane said:


> Hi all,
> My luck to know Expat and I've got so much confidence with you guys around me though I barely speak. Just wanna share my grant info with u all and wish u all the best with ur PR.
> External auditor, elodged on 18/12/14 and got direct grant on 29/01/15.
> Hope all of u get ur grant soon!


Congrats. Pretty quick


----------



## Shabzz

louieandjane said:


> Hi all,
> My luck to know Expat and I've got so much confidence with you guys around me though I barely speak. Just wanna share my grant info with u all and wish u all the best with ur PR.
> External auditor, elodged on 18/12/14 and got direct grant on 29/01/15.
> Hope all of u get ur grant soon!


Congrats Louieandjane!


----------



## dj_Baba

Looks like there have been a few 190 grants today


----------



## XINGSINGH

dj_Baba said:


> Looks like there have been a few 190 grants today


Who all have got it today


----------



## sivakumar s s

louieandjane said:


> Hi all,
> My luck to know Expat and I've got so much confidence with you guys around me though I barely speak. Just wanna share my grant info with u all and wish u all the best with ur PR.
> External auditor, elodged on 18/12/14 and got direct grant on 29/01/15.
> Hope all of u get ur grant soon!


Many hearty congrats lane:

enjoy the ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

babajani said:


> Hi Siva
> 
> The ceiling we 190ers are referring to is not the occupational ceiling mentioned on IMMI website. We are talking about 190 visa quota. DIBP has reserved around 28000 visas for Regional skill sponsored (489,190 etc) visas for the year.
> 
> Last year this figure was reached and DIBP stopped(temporarily) issuing Visas to applicants in February. This year DIBP announced that it will issue visas on a monthly quota system. No body knows what this system is and how it works.
> 
> I am hopeful that in FEB we will hear something good from DIBP. IMO they issue some grants during the first 15 days of the month and after that there is a long lull.
> 
> I reckon this is the reason 190 grants have been slowed down. Hope DIBP will do something to resolve the issue.
> Regards



some good news for 190 categories

In this week one CO allocation

And one GRANT.....


I couldnt find any much details apart from this statistics data
https://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/statistical-info/visa-grants/migrant.htm

Could you please share any available link with you about monthly quota system, which would be helpful to all


----------



## dj_Baba

Two grants actually


----------



## babajani

Auzidreamer said:


> Hi Babajani,
> 
> Yeah there is a significant slow down in 190 processing.There were no grants for this week.What u say about " monthly quata system" can be true.But from where did u get this information?
> 
> Lets be positive for Feb
> 
> Rgds


Hi AD,

Basically my source of information is this forum only. I have been following this forum since last year. 

In july some members of this forum contacted DIBP and got info about monthly quota system though there were no details on this available.

Hope its a myth only and we will get our grants in due time.

regards


----------



## ozTov

The address of my current employer has been changed. Should I inform DIBP about it?

If Yes, then how should I do it from Immi Account? Or should I submit updated CV and Job Experience Letter where I had this address as far as I can remember.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sivakumar s s

ozTov said:


> The address of my current employer has been changed. Should I inform DIBP about it?
> 
> If Yes, then how should I do it from Immi Account? Or should I submit updated CV and Job Experience Letter where I had this address as far as I can remember.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Dear OzTov,

Normally it is not required to intimate this change. But there are some chances for your case (High Risk countries), So it is better to update them.
*
Fill the form 1022 for your purpose [14 Details of changes]
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1022.pdf*

Though other proofs are not mandatory, but If you have any latest payslips or other proof for this new address, please upload it. 

Also attach CV which will ease ESC process if conducted.

All the best
Siva


----------



## ozTov

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear OzTov,
> 
> Normally it is not required to intimate this change. But there are some chances for your case (High Risk countries), So it is better to update them.
> *
> Fill the form 1022 for your purpose [14 Details of changes]
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1022.pdf*
> 
> Though other proofs are not mandatory, but If you have any latest payslips or other proof for this new address, please upload it.
> 
> Also attach CV which will ease ESC process if conducted.
> 
> All the best
> Siva


Thanks Siva,
I get my salary in cash and as I am not claiming any point for Job experience I didn't upload any job related documents.

Still I will try to fill up this form and upload it as soon as I can.

Regards
Joy


----------



## QasimAslam

190!!!!!

January 2015 Stats as per tracker: 

Visa Subclass 190= 15 Grants
Visa Subclass 189= 67 Grants

December 2014 Stats as per tracker:

Visa Subclass 190= 27 Grants
Visa Subclass 189= 88 Grants


----------



## sivakumar s s

QasimAslam said:


> 190!!!!!
> 
> January 2015 Stats as per tracker:
> 
> Visa Subclass 190= 15 Grants
> Visa Subclass 189= 67 Grants
> 
> December 2014 Stats as per tracker:
> 
> Visa Subclass 190= 27 Grants
> Visa Subclass 189= 88 Grants


Good job dear Qasim
I appreciate this.

Jan - 190 => Mine too..... lol :juggle:


----------



## QasimAslam

sivakumar s s said:


> Good job dear Qasim
> I appreciate this.
> 
> Jan - 190 => Mine too..... lol :juggle:


Yes dear, i am happy for you 

Just wondering, why there are so less grants for 190. Especially in last 10 days. 

And also, my curiosity is increasing day by day, since i am from Pakistan(a high risk country) and an expat in Yemen(another high risk country). 

Normally people from non-risk countries are getting PR in two months time, if everything is front loaded. In my case, my agent is asked for things with time after CO enquiry, which added more time. 

Now i am thinking, how much more time it will take after i provided form 80 and form 1221.


----------



## sivakumar s s

QasimAslam said:


> Yes dear, i am happy for you
> 
> Just wondering, why there are so less grants for 190. Especially in last 10 days.
> 
> And also, my curiosity is increasing day by day, since i am from Pakistan(a high risk country) and an expat in Yemen(another high risk country).
> 
> Normally people from non-risk countries are getting PR in two months time, if everything is front loaded. In my case, my agent is asked for things with time after CO enquiry, which added more time.
> 
> Now i am thinking, how much more time it will take after i provided form 80 and form 1221.


Wish you to get a speedy grant dear...

I wonder you didnt upload form 80 and 1221, which could have get your grant on December itself.

If possible please contact them, hope within this week you hear some good news...


----------



## hololu

QasimAslam said:


> 190!!!!!
> 
> January 2015 Stats as per tracker:
> 
> Visa Subclass 190= 15 Grants
> Visa Subclass 189= 67 Grants
> 
> December 2014 Stats as per tracker:
> 
> Visa Subclass 190= 27 Grants
> Visa Subclass 189= 88 Grants


Good Job. Hopefully there will be more in Feb. I'm waiting for mine too.


----------



## sivakumar s s

hololu said:


> Good Job. Hopefully there will be more in Feb. I'm waiting for mine too.


Long wait dear hololu,

Wish you a speedy grant..... your name will there in Feb 2015


----------



## dj_Baba

*Form 1221*



sivakumar s s said:


> Wish you to get a speedy grant dear...
> 
> I wonder you didnt upload form 80 and 1221, which could have get your grant on December itself.
> 
> If possible please contact them, hope within this week you hear some good news...


Is Form 1221 required fo all the applicants including the primary applicant or is it only for the migrating dependents?

Would appreciate a response.


----------



## sivakumar s s

dj_Baba said:


> Is Form 1221 required fo all the applicants including the primary applicant or is it only for the migrating dependents?
> 
> Would appreciate a response.



Not dear, Actually form 80 is enough.

But for some applicants(Both primary and dependents ) of High risk countries, DIBP is generally asking for some Additional personal particulars information


----------



## dj_Baba

sivakumar s s said:


> Not dear, Actually form 80 is enough.
> 
> But for some applicants(Both primary and dependents ) of High risk countries, DIBP is generally asking for some Additional personal particulars information


Thanks Siva!

Regards


----------



## hololu

Thanks Siva, becoz of your well wishes my long wait is finally over. just got the golden email. :second: 

Thanks for everyone from this forum for kind help n suggestion. I will try to contribute in future too. 

lane:



sivakumar s s said:


> Long wait dear hololu,
> 
> Wish you a speedy grant..... your name will there in Feb 2015


----------



## dj_Baba

Great stuff, Congrats mate!


----------



## QasimAslam

hololu said:


> Thanks Siva, becoz of your well wishes my long wait is finally over. just got the golden email. :second:
> 
> Thanks for everyone from this forum for kind help n suggestion. I will try to contribute in future too.
> 
> lane:


Congrats Buddy. Start your planning to move to Oz. 

And pray for us too. :second:


----------



## QasimAslam

hololu said:


> Thanks Siva, becoz of your well wishes my long wait is finally over. just got the golden email. :second:
> 
> Thanks for everyone from this forum for kind help n suggestion. I will try to contribute in future too.
> 
> lane:


I updated the tracker also. It helps other people too. Atleast they get to see some 190 grants coming.


----------



## babajani

hololu said:


> Thanks Siva, becoz of your well wishes my long wait is finally over. just got the golden email. :second:
> 
> Thanks for everyone from this forum for kind help n suggestion. I will try to contribute in future too.
> 
> lane:


Congratulations !!!

Your avatar always caught my attention while on thread . Will miss it.


----------



## sivakumar s s

hololu said:


> Thanks Siva, becoz of your well wishes my long wait is finally over. just got the golden email. :second:
> 
> Thanks for everyone from this forum for kind help n suggestion. I will try to contribute in future too.
> 
> lane:


Many many hearty congratulations dear hololu

lane:

Enjoy this delightful moments with your family and freinds :cheers2:

:welcome: to Adelaide.......


----------



## sivakumar s s

hololu said:


> Thanks Siva, becoz of your well wishes my long wait is finally over. just got the golden email. :second:
> 
> Thanks for everyone from this forum for kind help n suggestion. I will try to contribute in future too.
> 
> lane:


Dear hololu,

Please cross check all yours details in VEVO also.


----------



## bpandey01

Hi Members,
I lodged my skill verification with Vetassess on 4-11-2014. (subclass 190, 139914)

What I want to know is, in case of a negative outcome, do they reimburse the fee charged towards verification?

TIA


----------



## dreamz

bpandey01 said:


> Hi Members,
> I lodged my skill verification with Vetassess on 4-11-2014. (subclass 190, 139914)
> 
> What I want to know is, in case of a negative outcome, do they reimburse the fee charged towards verification?
> 
> TIA


I doubt so...


----------



## sivakumar s s

bpandey01 said:


> Hi Members,
> I lodged my skill verification with Vetassess on 4-11-2014. (subclass 190, 139914)
> 
> What I want to know is, in case of a negative outcome, do they reimburse the fee charged towards verification?
> 
> TIA


Be positive and expect good result

Fees paid is paid.....No Refund


----------



## hololu

Dear Siva,

Thanks. I just cross check in VEVO. Everything is fine. I still cannot believe I got the grant. hehe 



sivakumar s s said:


> Dear hololu,
> 
> Please cross check all yours details in VEVO also.


----------



## aaliifa

Dear All
I have paid second VAC (English language) on 28 Jan 2015. Money was debited from VISA card on 30 Jan. I did not get any reply from CO after that. I like to know
1. Any visa rejected after paid of 2nd VAC
2. Why is it late?
Could anybody give suggestion.
Thanks, Aaliifa


----------



## sarohas

Hello Guys!!
I got my Golden Letter today. I am overjoyed and very Happy!
My prayers are with all of you and for people waiting for their grant! You will soon be rewarded!

I have a question - Is it necessary for me (primary applicant) to make the first entry for VISA validation? I want to send my wife and my son first as we have some friends living there and will join them later. Thanks!


----------



## QasimAslam

sarohas said:


> Hello Guys!!
> I got my Golden Letter today. I am overjoyed and very Happy!
> My prayers are with all of you and for people waiting for their grant! You will soon be rewarded!
> 
> I have a question - Is it necessary for me (primary applicant) to make the first entry for VISA validation? I want to send my wife and my son first as we have some friends living there and will join them later. Thanks!


Congrats Sarohas. 

As per my info, your family can not enter without you on the first validation entry. Others may correct me, if i am wrong.


----------



## sivakumar s s

sarohas said:


> Hello Guys!!
> I got my Golden Letter today. I am overjoyed and very Happy!
> My prayers are with all of you and for people waiting for their grant! You will soon be rewarded!
> 
> I have a question - Is it necessary for me (primary applicant) to make the first entry for VISA validation? I want to send my wife and my son first as we have some friends living there and will join them later. Thanks!



Many many hearty congratulations SAROHAS,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the cheerful moments :cheer2:



*QasimAslam answer is 200 % correct, Secondary applicants are equally competent to do any thing legally in OZ like live, work ,study & business. They apply medicard and open bank account .......

Sarohas you can join them later but please visit Oz before your Initial entry date.
*


----------



## padmayogesh

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations SAROHAS,
> 
> Won the golden :first:
> 
> Enjoy the cheerful moments :cheer2:
> 
> 
> 
> *QasimAslam answer is 200 % correct, Secondary applicants are equally competent to do any thing legally in OZ like live, work ,study & business. They apply medicard and open bank account .......
> 
> Sarohas you can join them later but please visit Oz before your Initial entry date.
> *


Siva, What QasimAslam said is wrong. Secondary applicant can enter without Primary.


----------



## sarohas

QasimAslam said:


> Congrats Sarohas.
> 
> As per my info, your family can not enter without you on the first validation entry. Others may correct me, if i am wrong.


Thanks Qasim!


----------



## sarohas

padmayogesh said:


> Siva, What QasimAslam said is wrong. Secondary applicant can enter without Primary.


Thanks Siva and Padma!
But I am still confused. I am the primary applicant. Can my wife and son go before me or i have to accompany them. Thanks!


----------



## sivakumar s s

padmayogesh said:


> Siva, What QasimAslam said is wrong. Secondary applicant can enter without Primary.


*Good catch buddy......

i misunderstood, that he is also saying my words.

200% guarantee that Secondary applicant can migrate to Oz before primary applicant.

Provided, It should be NIL visa conditions

*


----------



## sivakumar s s

sarohas said:


> Thanks Siva and Padma!
> But I am still confused. I am the primary applicant. Can my wife and son go before me or i have to accompany them. Thanks!


Dear Sarohas,

The same question is already by answered by many experts. Also there are many threads for this as well.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-go-australia-before-primary-applicant-2.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-australia/485258-dependent-applicant.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...grant-but-before-primary-applicant-entry.html


I hope there is no VISA conditions in your spouse and child 's PR. Believe my words, both can go first to Oz, later you can join. This is permanent Resident visa dear free to do anything legally. Hope u guys have good future in Oz...


Some people in the forum, already did like this and even a fellow confirmed with DIBP as well


----------



## sarohas

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Sarohas,
> 
> The same question is already by answered by many experts. Also there are many threads for this as well.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-go-australia-before-primary-applicant-2.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-australia/485258-dependent-applicant.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...grant-but-before-primary-applicant-entry.html
> 
> 
> I hope there is no VISA conditions in your spouse and child 's PR. Believe my words, both can go first to Oz, later you can join. This is permanent Resident visa dear free to do anything legally. Hope u guys have good future in Oz...
> 
> 
> Some people in the forum, already did like this and even a fellow confirmed with DIBP as well



Thanks Siva, this was really helpful information. We do not have any conditions in any Visa and it says "Nil".Will go through these threads as well. 
BTW when r u making the big move and where? Thanks!


----------



## sivakumar s s

sarohas said:


> Thanks Siva, this was really helpful information. Will go through these threads as well.
> BTW when r u making the big move and where? Thanks!


Thanks for your compliments dear Sarohas,


emigrating India from March 03 and immigrating Australia on 05th....

Chennai lane: Adelaide

What about you? Sydney or melbs......


----------



## tahanpaa

aaliifa said:


> Dear All
> I have paid second VAC (English language) on 28 Jan 2015. Money was debited from VISA card on 30 Jan. I did not get any reply from CO after that. I like to know
> 1. Any visa rejected after paid of 2nd VAC
> 2. Why is it late?
> Could anybody give suggestion.
> Thanks, Aaliifa


Your grant will be in your hand by this current month insallah.


----------



## anesha

i got my PR today...thank u all


----------



## sarohas

sivakumar s s said:


> Thanks for your compliments dear Sarohas,
> 
> 
> emigrating India from March 03 and immigrating Australia on 05th....
> 
> Chennai lane: Adelaide
> 
> What about you? Sydney or melbs......


Hi Siva,
I sent mail to DIBP and they responded back and confirmed that since none of ou VISA have any conditions so anyone from my family can make the first entry to Australia and there is no order of entry. A Big Relief!

Since i have 190, i will be going to Melbourne. I am planning to resign from my current job today so that i serve the 2 months notice. Lot of confusions and anxiety going through. Not sure what all needs to be complete before leaving.
Can you guide me some must to do list before making the big move? Thanks!


----------



## aaliifa

tahanpaa said:


> Your grant will be in your hand by this current month insallah.


I like to know - 
Any visa rejected after paid 2nd VAC
WHy late at this point after paid 2nd VAC


----------



## anesha

aaliifa said:


> I like to know -
> Any visa rejected after paid 2nd VAC
> WHy late at this point after paid 2nd VAC


Just call them up and ask if the payment has been received and if they need any more documents...

Hopefully, within a few hrs...U can get visa..)


----------



## tahanpaa

aaliifa said:


> I like to know -
> Any visa rejected after paid 2nd VAC
> WHy late at this point after paid 2nd VAC


Hardly found rejection for 190 and 489 sub class. So no way to get reject ur file. However sometimes it takes time to make decision. State sponsorship not only gave u 5 points extra but also a little bit assurance to get in. Btw did u claimed points for ur job experiences?


----------



## aaliifa

I claimed point for job experiences. I have more than 5 years of job experience in my field.


----------



## tahanpaa

aaliifa said:


> I claimed point for job experiences. I have more than 5 years of job experience in my field.


that might be a reason for delaying as they will contact at least 1/2 previous employer if CO feels.


----------



## aaliifa

I claimed for job experience. I have more than 5 years of job experience in my field and it is one one institution (one company) and I am still working here. I want to call to IMMI team but I do not know the number. I am outside of Australia. Anybody is having any number to call from outside.


----------



## dreamz

Hi Guys,

Just want to seek your opinions.

I will be collecting my PCC tomorrow morning & will be uploading it to DIBP via immiaccount & e-mail to Brisbane GSM team. I was thinking of calling them up after my uploading to inform that I had responded to their request of providing PCC and request them to look through my uploaded documents to see if it fits with their requirement. (instead of 'pushing' them for an answer on when can I get my visa grant)


Should I do so ?


----------



## dreamz

aaliifa said:


> I claimed for job experience. I have more than 5 years of job experience in my field and it is one one institution (one company) and I am still working here. I want to call to IMMI team but I do not know the number. I am outside of Australia. Anybody is having any number to call from outside.


Hi Aaliifa,

You may want to refer to the e-mail from the CO. You may find the contact number on the request letter (PDF letter). For GSM Brisbane it is 07 3136 7000 & provide your TRN number, not too sure on Adelaide though as my case is allocated to GSM Brisbane.


----------



## sivakumar s s

anesha said:


> i got my PR today...thank u all


Many many hearty congratulations ,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the cheerful moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

sarohas said:


> Hi Siva,
> I sent mail to DIBP and they responded back and confirmed that since none of ou VISA have any conditions so anyone from my family can make the first entry to Australia and there is no order of entry. A Big Relief!
> 
> Since i have 190, i will be going to Melbourne. I am planning to resign from my current job today so that i serve the 2 months notice. Lot of confusions and anxiety going through. Not sure what all needs to be complete before leaving.
> Can you guide me some must to do list before making the big move? Thanks!


Nice to hear Sarohas,

Many things are there:


Confirm you relieve date from current company and plan your travelling dates.
Start shopping especially kitchen utensils, baggage and so on......
Book you airline ticket
open Oz bank account from overseas (CWB, westpac,NAB,ANZ)
arrange money for initial days around 3-4 months
use forex and wire transfer to oz account
book initial accommodation (hostelworld, airbnb,flatmates)
Vaccination document for your child
School transfer document for you child
Arrange all certificates for you and your spouse
Many more to go...............................

There is separate thread for this which is sticky one in the forum itself


----------



## XINGSINGH

anesha said:


> i got my PR today...thank u all


Congrats


----------



## sivakumar s s

aaliifa said:


> I claimed for job experience. I have more than 5 years of job experience in my field and it is one one institution (one company) and I am still working here. I want to call to IMMI team but I do not know the number. I am outside of Australia. Anybody is having any number to call from outside.


*+61 7 31367000* for both brisbane or adelaide team


or general enquiries +61 131881


----------



## sivakumar s s

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats


Hi xingsingh,

Got the pcc. What the status...?

wish you a speedy grant dear.....


----------



## XINGSINGH

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi xingsingh,
> 
> Got the pcc. What the status...?
> 
> wish you a speedy grant dear.....


Not yet passport of spouse recieved today will go for PCC on monday. Medicals are also pending


----------



## sarohas

sivakumar s s said:


> Nice to hear Sarohas,
> 
> Many things are there:
> 
> 
> Confirm you relieve date from current company and plan your travelling dates.
> Start shopping especially kitchen utensils, baggage and so on......
> Book you airline ticket
> open Oz bank account from overseas (CWB, westpac,NAB,ANZ)
> arrange money for initial days around 3-4 months
> use forex and wire transfer to oz account
> book initial accommodation (hostelworld, airbnb,flatmates)
> Vaccination document for your child
> School transfer document for you child
> Arrange all certificates for you and your spouse
> Many more to go...............................
> 
> There is separate thread for this which is sticky one in the forum itself



Thanks Siva  - This is really helpful. I will start creating my checklist.


----------



## aaliifa

sivakumar s s said:


> *+61 7 31367000* for both brisbane or adelaide team
> 
> 
> or general enquiries +61 131881


Do you know anybody, who's visa was rejected after paid 2nd VAC for visa 190.
If I call to Adelaida team, they will answer properly or not?
In my IMMI account, I paid 2nd VAC but status is "Requested", do you know, whether this status will be changed or not after paid 2nd VAC?


----------



## XINGSINGH

aaliifa said:


> Do you know anybody, who's visa was rejected after paid 2nd VAC for visa 190.
> If I call to Adelaida team, they will answer properly or not?
> In my IMMI account, I paid 2nd VAC but status is "Requested", do you know, whether this status will be changed or not after paid 2nd VAC?


Why are you so worried


----------



## babajani

aaliifa said:


> Do you know anybody, who's visa was rejected after paid 2nd VAC for visa 190.
> If I call to Adelaida team, they will answer properly or not?
> In my IMMI account, I paid 2nd VAC but status is "Requested", do you know, whether this status will be changed or not after paid 2nd VAC?


Take a Chill pill dear.

Your visa wont be rejected if you haven't done any thing wrong. So Just relax .

People who pay VAC 2 have to wait 1-2 weeks to get the grant. Be patient your grant is just around the corner.

I will not suggest you to call them so early. If you dont get any update a week after your VAC payment than its fine to call.

Immi account status are not something to rely upon. They usually do not update the statuses on immi account.

Cheers


----------



## babajani

XINGSINGH said:


> Why are you so worried


Dear XINSINGH

You are quite an old member of the forum. Please update your signature as it will help others on the forum.

Regards


----------



## XINGSINGH

babajani said:


> Dear XINSINGH
> 
> You are quite an old member of the forum. Please update your signature as it will help others on the forum.
> 
> Regards


Will do it definately


----------



## dj_Baba

Although 190 applications are higher in DIBP's priority processing, the applications are running parallel to 189 as per dates. Together we prosper


----------



## dreamz

dreamz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just want to seek your opinions.
> 
> I will be collecting my PCC tomorrow morning & will be uploading it to DIBP via immiaccount & e-mail to Brisbane GSM team. I was thinking of calling them up after my uploading to inform that I had responded to their request of providing PCC and request them to look through my uploaded documents to see if it fits with their requirement. (instead of 'pushing' them for an answer on when can I get my visa grant)
> 
> 
> Should I do so ?


Hi Guys,

Just providing an update.

I had collected the PCC & had submitted to DIBP via both immi account & e-mail.
I had also called up the GSM & visa was granted within 15 minutes of my call ! ( I just received the golden e-mail as I am typing this post).


----------



## anesha

dreamz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just providing an update.
> 
> I had collected the PCC & had submitted to DIBP via both immi account & e-mail.
> I had also called up the GSM & visa was granted within 15 minutes of my call ! ( I just received the golden e-mail as I am typing this post).


Congrats) yay!!!!


----------



## tahanpaa

dreamz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just providing an update.
> 
> I had collected the PCC & had submitted to DIBP via both immi account & e-mail.
> I had also called up the GSM & visa was granted within 15 minutes of my call ! ( I just received the golden e-mail as I am typing this post).


Congrates!


----------



## dreamz

tahanpaa said:


> Congrates!


Thanks !


----------



## imanust

reedtv said:


> Is there anyone who knows how many places are left for 190 visa?


2000 only for February to May 2015.

Ranking by: (1st)points, (2nd)language, (3rd)working experiences.


----------



## dweep2002

*Received my Golden letter*

Hey guys, got my Golden Letter today. Finally, the long and excruciating wait is over. Thanks to one and all on this group and good luck to everyone, cheers mate :heh::hat:eace::first:


----------



## aaliifa

Dear All

I got visa grant today. Flying to Mel in March.


----------



## XINGSINGH

dweep2002 said:


> Hey guys, got my Golden Letter today. Finally, the long and excruciating wait is over. Thanks to one and all on this group and good luck to everyone, cheers mate :heh::hat:eace::first:


Congrats. Please update tracker


----------



## dreamz

dweep2002 said:


> Hey guys, got my Golden Letter today. Finally, the long and excruciating wait is over. Thanks to one and all on this group and good luck to everyone, cheers mate :heh::hat:eace::first:


Congrats !


----------



## dreamz

aaliifa said:


> Dear All
> 
> I got visa grant today. Flying to Mel in March.


Congrats !


----------



## babajani

imanust said:


> 2000 only for February to May 2015.
> 
> Ranking by: (1st)points, (2nd)language, (3rd)working experiences.


Hello Dear

I dont see this trend followed by DIBP. Can you please provide the source of this info?

Regards


----------



## QasimAslam

imanust said:


> 2000 only for February to May 2015.
> 
> Ranking by: (1st)points, (2nd)language, (3rd)working experiences.


Any source for this info?


----------



## QasimAslam

four grants for 190 today. Lets hope we get our grants soon.


----------



## dj_Baba

Many Congratulations to all the friends who received the good news today. All the best!


----------



## dj_Baba

Hey everyone! Please include the link to the tracker in your signatures.


----------



## sivakumar s s

dreamz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just providing an update.
> 
> I had collected the PCC & had submitted to DIBP via both immi account & e-mail.
> I had also called up the GSM & visa was granted within 15 minutes of my call ! ( I just received the golden e-mail as I am typing this post).


Many many hearty congratulations dreamz,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

dweep2002 said:


> Hey guys, got my Golden Letter today. Finally, the long and excruciating wait is over. Thanks to one and all on this group and good luck to everyone, cheers mate :heh::hat:eace::first:


Many many hearty congratulations dweep2002 ,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

aaliifa said:


> Dear All
> 
> I got visa grant today. Flying to Mel in March.


Many many hearty congratulations aaliifa,

lane: Melbs.......

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

QasimAslam said:


> four grants for 190 today. Lets hope we get our grants soon.


Next waiting for the good news from you dear QasimAslam


----------



## babajani

QasimAslam said:


> four grants for 190 today. Lets hope we get our grants soon.


 Hello Qasim,

Whats the update on your case ? Have your medicals been cleared ?

Regards


----------



## QasimAslam

sivakumar s s said:


> Next waiting for the good news from you dear QasimAslam


:fingerscrossed: dear. They started ESC for me. Hoping to get it within next 5 months.


----------



## QasimAslam

babajani said:


> Hello Qasim,
> 
> Whats the update on your case ? Have your medicals been cleared ?
> 
> Regards


Dear my case is a bit complicated. In Yemen there was no e-medical, so we went through normal medical. Next step after that was finalization from the MOC, where my medical was finalized but my spouse medical is still not updated on immiaccount. 

I called DIBP four times within two months. First they were saying it will take three weeks for my grant, but then they asked for Form 80 and Form 1221. After providing that, they told me ESC have started, and can take upto 12 months. When i tried to enquire last time, they told me it will take some time, so be patient and do not contact DIBP. They told me, they know i am eager and waiting for outcome of my efforts, but still i have to wait, Next time DIBP will contact me. 

I have noticed, 2014 applicants from Pakistan are getting ESC done within 6 months after providing form 80. so hoping to get my grant till June. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## babajani

all the best dear....


----------



## prettyfatdog

Hi, i have just received the golden mail today. Hope everybody have a grant soon!!!

Visa lodged: 10/12/2014|CO Allocation: 05/02/2015|Visa Grant: 06/02/2015


----------



## dj_Baba

prettyfatdog said:


> Hi, i have just received the golden mail today. Hope everybody have a grant soon!!!
> 
> Visa lodged: 10/12/2014|CO Allocation: 05/02/2015|Visa Grant: 06/02/2015


Awesome news, Congrats yo!


----------



## sivakumar s s

prettyfatdog said:


> Hi, i have just received the golden mail today. Hope everybody have a grant soon!!!
> 
> Visa lodged: 10/12/2014|CO Allocation: 05/02/2015|Visa Grant: 06/02/2015


Many many hearty congratulations pretty,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## cardmakerex65

sorry but can I ask how you know when your visa is allocated?


----------



## sivakumar s s

cardmakerex65 said:


> sorry but can I ask how you know when your visa is allocated?


You mean CO allocation. Will get a mail from CO/DIBP team for any documents required or any query.

Else on same day of CO allocation, you will get a Direct Grant.....


----------



## cardmakerex65

sivakumar s s said:


> You mean CO allocation. Will get a mail from CO/DIBP team for any documents required or any query.
> 
> Else on same day of CO allocation, you will get a Direct Grant.....



Thank you. we had contact from case officer on 8th Jan, the outstanding document and medical uploaded by 16th Jan. We have heard nothing since.


----------



## sivakumar s s

cardmakerex65 said:


> Thank you. we had contact from case officer on 8th Jan, the outstanding document and medical uploaded by 16th Jan. We have heard nothing since.


Call to them or drop an email

*+61 7 31367000 *


----------



## QasimAslam

Three 190 grants today as per tracker. At least they are coming. :juggle:


----------



## prettyfatdog

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations pretty,
> 
> Won the golden :first:
> 
> Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


Thank you!


----------



## mahe1905

Hello everyone,

I have lodged 190 application on 08 jan 2015. medical completed on 09th Jan and PCC uploaded on 23rd Jan. since then I heard nothing from DIBP. 
If anybody lodged in Jan 2015. Pls let me know the status of your application.

Thanks in advance

Regards
Mahe1905


----------



## QasimAslam

LOL! As per tracker 1st week of February for subclass 190 is quite trendy:

2nd Feb: 1 Grant
3rd Feb: 2 Grants
4th Feb: 3 Grants
5th Feb: 4 Grants
6th Feb: 5 Grants

Total: 15 Grants


----------



## sivakumar s s

mahe1905 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have lodged 190 application on 08 jan 2015. medical completed on 09th Jan and PCC uploaded on 23rd Jan. since then I heard nothing from DIBP.
> If anybody lodged in Jan 2015. Pls let me know the status of your application.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards
> Mahe1905


Update yourself in the signature and in the tracker
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29

Expect CO allocation in one or two week. 

All the best


----------



## DGR

Hi everyone,

Just a quick question, i have also lodged 190 application Jan 29th 2015. Does anyone reccomend that I do medicals straight away or wait for CO to ask for them. Have conflicting views, some say it may delay my application if i go ahead with medicals before co allocation? Any advise would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Auzidreamer

*Good morning Friends*

My dearest friends...I got the grant and its a direct grant....:second:
Thx Siva,Dr max,Eugene and all other members for ur support..
I honestly wish ,others for speedy grants...


----------



## Auzidreamer

DGR said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just a quick question, i have also lodged 190 application Jan 29th 2015. Does anyone reccomend that I do medicals straight away or wait for CO to ask for them. Have conflicting views, some say it may delay my application if i go ahead with medicals before co allocation? Any advise would be great.
> 
> Thanks


I suggest you to wait,coz then u will know ur CO is allocated and ur case is actually in progress.But make sure that ur ready for ur medicals at any time.


----------



## Auzidreamer

mahe1905 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have lodged 190 application on 08 jan 2015. medical completed on 09th Jan and PCC uploaded on 23rd Jan. since then I heard nothing from DIBP.
> If anybody lodged in Jan 2015. Pls let me know the status of your application.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards
> Mahe1905


You should give them some more time,coz the time lines can not be predicted.Changes from case to case.

Rgds


----------



## Buffal0

Guys, 

I have asked the case officer to remove non-migrating member from my visa application (filled form 1023 uploaded in the immi account), will they take to long to do this..?

CO also asked me to provide form 1221 - uploaded; 

I want to remove the non-migrating member is currently we are not married & her medicals got differed (requires more tests); I have advised the CO i would make a separate visa application after the marriage.. Please advise what would happen next?


----------



## XINGSINGH

Buffal0 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have asked the case officer to remove non-migrating member from my visa application (filled form 1023 uploaded in the immi account), will they take to long to do this..?
> 
> CO also asked me to provide form 1221 - uploaded;
> 
> I want to remove the non-migrating member is currently we are not married & her medicals got differed (requires more tests); I have advised the CO i would make a separate visa application after the marriage.. Please advise what would happen next?


Nothing much you are through


----------



## Buffal0

XINGSINGH said:


> Nothing much you are through


Thanks xingsingh.

Should i try make contact with the case officer.. planning on calling her tomoro.. 

How long do you think it would take for case officer to respond to my request (to remove non-migrating member from the application)?


----------



## XINGSINGH

Buffal0 said:


> Thanks xingsingh.
> 
> Should i try make contact with the case officer.. planning on calling her tomoro..
> 
> How long do you think it would take for case officer to respond to my request (to remove non-migrating member from the application)?


Call around 9.30 aest. I called at that time it took hardly 2 mins to connect with her


----------



## Buffal0

XINGSINGH said:


> Call around 9.30 aest. I called at that time it took hardly 2 mins to connect with her


Thanks mate.. tried calling them today; when i found i'm on 61th in Q.. lost hope n disconnected. 
thanks for the timing If you don't mind me asking did you call 131 881 or 1300 364 613 or different one? 

Could you please help me with the contact no. Cheers


----------



## XINGSINGH

Buffal0 said:


> Thanks mate.. tried calling them today; when i found i'm on 61th in Q.. lost hope n disconnected.
> thanks for the timing If you don't mind me asking did you call 131 881 or 1300 364 613 or different one?
> 
> Could you please help me with the contact no. Cheers


131 881 is special no. for general enquiries. No idea about second one. I called up on this no. +61731367000.

Check for co contact no. In the mail you recieved from them or call on this no. and ask them to connect to your case processing team


----------



## Buffal0

XINGSINGH said:


> 131 881 is special no. for general enquiries. No idea about second one. I called up on this no. +61731367000.
> 
> Check for co contact no. In the mail you recieved from them or call on this no. and ask them to connect to your case processing team


my CO didnt have any contact details included in her email. I couldnt believe my eyes when she said please see the contact details below to contact the case officer if it urgent. Below her name its just blank.. 

tHanks for the contact info mate.. I would try calling them tomoro..


----------



## dj_Baba

Auzidreamer said:


> My dearest friends...I got the grant and its a direct grant....:second:
> Thx Siva,Dr max,Eugene and all other members for ur support..
> I honestly wish ,others for speedy grants...


Congrats AuziDreamer!

Dream even bigger now


----------



## sivakumar s s

Auzidreamer said:


> My dearest friends...I got the grant and its a direct grant....:second:
> Thx Siva,Dr max,Eugene and all other members for ur support..
> I honestly wish ,others for speedy grants...


 GREAT badsaah, your auzi dream is full filled now......

Many many hearty congratulations ,
Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

DGR said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just a quick question, i have also lodged 190 application Jan 29th 2015. Does anyone reccomend that I do medicals straight away or wait for CO to ask for them. Have conflicting views, some say it may delay my application if i go ahead with medicals before co allocation? Any advise would be great.
> 
> Thanks


wrong advise from somebody,

Go ahead with the Medicals if want Direct grant

do after cO request if want to delay your first entry date.

Same applies to PCC as well. FED is based on your oldest pcc/medicals date


----------



## aaliifa

Looking JOb at Melbourne, Could anybody help? I am moving to Melbourne in March.


----------



## dj_Baba

aaliifa said:


> Looking JOb at Melbourne, Could anybody help? I am moving to Melbourne in March.


Depends on your occupation. The best way really is to link up and network with knowledgeable professionals once you are there. Seek.com.au will help you along the way. There are several call centres in Melbourne if you are open for a customer service or tele-sales role. Keep us informed and all the best!


----------



## shhibhi

*Need advise from experts !!*

Hello everyone! 
I am a June 2014 applicant, I have still not received any reply for my application. . As it's been 7 months and dint hear anything from the case officer my agent emailed them on 7th Jan and she received a reply on 16th Jan. Below is the email for your reference ..

*At present your application is undergoing routine processing.** Unfortunately, ensuring all the legal requirements are met including meeting all checks in relation to an application can take some time.** I cannot give you a time frame.
*This office will be following up on the status of your application on a regular basis to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable.* You will be contacted if we require additional information to process your application.
*We appreciate your patience in this matter

I have called them 3 times until now and I got the same answer and lastly when I rang them on 19th Dec they told me that I will be getting reply in January but still I haven't heard anything ..
anyone advise me what should I do next..I am thinking to call them on Monday ..what should I ask them now as each time I am getting the same answer ..

Thanks in advance
Shirin Patel


----------



## bruce1985

Any one from 190 got grant today?


----------



## sivakumar s s

shhibhi said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am a June 2014 applicant, I have still not received any reply for my application. . As it's been 7 months and dint hear anything from the case officer my agent emailed them on 7th Jan and she received a reply on 16th Jan. Below is the email for your reference ..
> 
> *At present your application is undergoing routine processing.** Unfortunately, ensuring all the legal requirements are met including meeting all checks in relation to an application can take some time.** I cannot give you a time frame.
> *This office will be following up on the status of your application on a regular basis to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable.* You will be contacted if we require additional information to process your application.
> *We appreciate your patience in this matter
> 
> I have called them 3 times until now and I got the same answer and lastly when I rang them on 19th Dec they told me that I will be getting reply in January but still I haven't heard anything ..
> anyone advise me what should I do next..I am thinking to call them on Monday ..what should I ask them now as each time I am getting the same answer ..
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Shirin Patel



Hi shirin,

May be ESC check would have delayed your grant. 

Call them in this number +61 7 31367000

Request them politely like....

"I've lodged my application with all the relevant documents on Jun 2014 for 189 PR and I could delighted to know whether my uploaded documents are fine.
Hope it should be fine, could please spare your time and have look in it."

Like creamy words dear....

Please not to ask how long will it takes or simply my status like that


----------



## cardmakerex65

still waiting


----------



## shhibhi

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi shirin,
> 
> May be ESC check would have delayed your grant.
> 
> Call them in this number +61 7 31367000
> 
> Request them politely like....
> 
> "I've lodged my application with all the relevant documents on Jun 2014 for 189 PR and I could delighted to know whether my uploaded documents are fine.
> Hope it should be fine, could please spare your time and have look in it."
> 
> Like creamy words dear...
> 
> Please not to ask how long will it takes or simply my status like that


Hi Sivakumar, 

Thank you for your kind advise.

I will call them on coming Monday .. may be this time their answer will b different .. 
Do u know what they check in ESC? Any one have any idea ? And how long it will take ? 

I have travelled to few countries like UK (student visa) and on visitor visa to Singapore , Europe , and Indonesia. Do you think they check the travel history and that might be taking long to get the confirmation from each country .?
Just confuse ..as it's taking longer then expected &#55357;&#56870;..


----------



## Yenigalla

shhibhi said:


> Hi Sivakumar,
> 
> Thank you for your kind advise.
> 
> I will call them on coming Monday .. may be this time their answer will b different ..
> Do u know what they check in ESC? Any one have any idea ? And how long it will take ?
> 
> I have travelled to few countries like UK (student visa) and on visitor visa to Singapore , Europe , and Indonesia. Do you think they check the travel history and that might be taking long to get the confirmation from each country .?
> Just confuse ..as it's taking longer then expected ��..


Hi Shhibhi
Well,I am an april applicant and sailing in the same boat.I receive the same generic response that my case is under "ïnternal processing " and they cannot provide me a timeframe. No communication yet to any of my references or exemployer with reg to this matter.Like your case we have extensive travel history recorded in our form 80.I dont know whats the hold up.
ESC could be physical checks as they might turn up at your workplace making enquiries/make telephone checks with your exemployers etc.,
Hope this agony ends soon as our life is on hold at the moment.
Reg
Yenigalla


----------



## shhibhi

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Shhibhi
> Well,I am an april applicant and sailing in the same boat.I receive the same generic response that my case is under "ïnternal processing " and they cannot provide me a timeframe. No communication yet to any of my references or exemployer with reg to this matter.Like your case we have extensive travel history recorded in our form 80.I dont know whats the hold up.
> ESC could be physical checks as they might turn up at your workplace making enquiries/make telephone checks with your exemployers etc.,
> Hope this agony ends soon as our life is on hold at the moment.
> Reg
> Yenigalla


Yes Yenigalla. . I have the same profile as you .. may these ends soon as we can't make future plans with out knowing the decisions.. bloating like in the sea and can't find the way .. hope these ends soon.. best of luck ..If you get any response please post it here for the reference ..
Shirin Patel


----------



## sameer7106

What is ESC????


----------



## Auzidreamer

shhibhi said:


> Yes Yenigalla. . I have the same profile as you .. may these ends soon as we can't make future plans with out knowing the decisions.. bloating like in the sea and can't find the way .. hope these ends soon.. best of luck ..If you get any response please post it here for the reference ..
> Shirin Patel


Hi Shibbi/Yenglina

In fact its kind of difficult to understand the department's processing priorities.The reason is some get grants with in 5/6 weeks where as for some it takes time.

Anyway as I feel a case may get delayed due to different reasons

1.Travel history 
2.The number of countries you have stayed more than 12 months
3.Your occupation(they they give priority to certain occupations if there is good demand for it-check in the tracker wether others in ur occupation have got grants with in this time period)
4.ESC could also delay ur application
5.The country of birth/living(if its a high risk country)

Anyway I appreciate ur holding ability.Good luck to both of ya.

Rgds


----------



## shhibhi

Auzidreamer said:


> Hi Shibbi/Yenglina
> 
> In fact its kind of difficult to understand the department's processing priorities.The reason is some get grants with in 5/6 weeks where as for some it takes time.
> 
> Anyway as I feel a case may get delayed due to different reasons
> 
> 1.Travel history
> 2.The number of countries you have stayed more than 12 months
> 3.Your occupation(they they give priority to certain occupations if there is good demand for it-check in the tracker wether others in ur occupation have got grants with in this time period)
> 4.ESC could also delay ur application
> 5.The country of birth/living(if its a high risk country)
> 
> Anyway I appreciate ur holding ability.Good luck to both of ya.
> 
> Rgds


Thanks Auzidreamer.. 

I personally feel that they might be delaying my process because of my occupation .. I can't c my occupation in the tracker list .. so it could be possible that it usually take that long for pharmacy technician ..

I just hope for good .. and appreciate your support .. Thanks again 

Regards,
Shirin Patel


----------



## bruce1985

What's goin on mate , there is no grant and any updates for 190 from 2 days??


----------



## Buffal0

Need some help please..

Requested the case officer to remove my fiancé(added her as non-migrating member) from the application as her medicals is been deferred with some more test, which is the only document left to submit. 

Spoke with the case officer yesterday explained my situation and mentioned we are not married and she is currently not my dependent. He got back to me by email saying "According to Departmental definition, a fiancé, in your case, is a non-migrating family member and therefore she is required to submit a health clearance" 

When i logged in immi account, my fiancé is been removed-no status on her documents whatsoever. I tried calling gsm processing team since morning couldn't get the line n its always busy.

Any suggestion based on the situation?


----------



## freak199

Auzidreamer said:


> Hi Shibbi/Yenglina
> 
> In fact its kind of difficult to understand the department's processing priorities.The reason is some get grants with in 5/6 weeks where as for some it takes time.
> 
> Anyway as I feel a case may get delayed due to different reasons
> 
> 1.Travel history
> 2.The number of countries you have stayed more than 12 months
> 3.Your occupation(they they give priority to certain occupations if there is good demand for it-check in the tracker wether others in ur occupation have got grants with in this time period)
> 4.ESC could also delay ur application
> 5.The country of birth/living(if its a high risk country)
> 
> Anyway I appreciate ur holding ability.Good luck to both of ya.
> 
> Rgds




Hi all,

I am also september 20 applicant...189 visa...

I guess if their are any gaps in your professions...then the case may get referred to ESC...I guess that is wat is happening in my case...Still have not received grant inspite of 4 months being passed...

Unnecessary anxiety is disturbing day to day activities...

Some times I conclude tat ...not to bother about immigration...if it happens fine otherwise...also fine...lets move on.... but the amount paid as visa fees....does pinch you hard...and also the months and years spent on this migration hope dampens my spirit..


I guess the External agency has to be blamed for all the delay...as they do not follow up with checks and nobody is their to question their turnaround time...bcoz of which we are facing the music...

Cheers
freak199


----------



## Auzidreamer

Buffal0 said:


> Need some help please..
> 
> Requested the case officer to remove my fiancé(added her as non-migrating member) from the application as her medicals is been deferred with some more test, which is the only document left to submit.
> 
> Spoke with the case officer yesterday explained my situation and mentioned we are not married and she is currently not my dependent. He got back to me by email saying "According to Departmental definition, a fiancé, in your case, is a non-migrating family member and therefore she is required to submit a health clearance"
> 
> When i logged in immi account, my fiancé is been removed-no status on her documents whatsoever. I tried calling gsm processing team since morning couldn't get the line n its always busy.
> 
> Any suggestion based on the situation?



Non migrating dependents will also have to do medicals.Thats the DIBP rule.
Anyway according to ur CO 's comment in the email,I suggest you to clear ur fiancé's medicals at ur earliest with out trying to justify that she doesn't require medicals.

Good luck t ya


----------



## sivakumar s s

shhibhi said:


> Hi Sivakumar,
> 
> Thank you for your kind advise.
> 
> I will call them on coming Monday .. may be this time their answer will b different ..
> Do u know what they check in ESC? Any one have any idea ? And how long it will take ?
> 
> I have travelled to few countries like UK (student visa) and on visitor visa to Singapore , Europe , and Indonesia. Do you think they check the travel history and that might be taking long to get the confirmation from each country .?
> Just confuse ..as it's taking longer then expected ��..


Perfect answer by Yenigalla...


Big applause to Auzidreamer and Freak... for valuable inputs....


----------



## sivakumar s s

sameer7106 said:


> What is ESC????


ESC=> External security check

Third party agencies designated by DIBP or VFS which do background verification in regards to Employment(mostly), travel to high risk countries, education, character and residential proof.


----------



## dj_Baba

Found our thread all the way on the 4th page 

Dude, where are the grants?


----------



## bruce1985

No grants for 190 this week at all ..., don't know what's goin on


----------



## sameer7106

bruce1985 said:


> No grants for 190 this week at all ..., don't know what's goin on


Grants will start pouring in, dont worry mate!!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## dj_Baba

*Amen*



sameer7106 said:


> Grants will start pouring in, dont worry mate!!
> 
> Regards
> Sameer



ray2:
Amen


----------



## dj_Baba

More good news.

Two January 2015 applicants for 190 visa received their grants today


----------



## QasimAslam

Only three 190 Grants this week. 

In First week there were 15 grants for 190.

189 grants percentage is much higher than 190. Less people apply for 190 or what?


----------



## mahe1905

Hello everyone,

I am happy to inform you all that my 190 visa granted yesterday (12/02/2015).It is direct grant


Thank you all for your valuable feed back!!!!!

Regards
MaheSH


----------



## bruce1985

mahe1905 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am happy to inform you all that my 190 visa granted yesterday (12/02/2015).It is direct grant
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your valuable feed back!!!!!
> 
> Regards
> MaheSH


Congrats mahesh, what's your timeline? ( when did you applied)


----------



## XINGSINGH

mahe1905 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am happy to inform you all that my 190 visa granted yesterday (12/02/2015).It is direct grant
> 
> Thank you all for your valuable feed back!!!!!
> 
> Regards
> MaheSH


Congrats


----------



## QasimAslam

mahe1905 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am happy to inform you all that my 190 visa granted yesterday (12/02/2015).It is direct grant
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your valuable feed back!!!!!
> 
> Regards
> MaheSH


Congrats. 

Kindly update on tracker as well. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...hIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&f=true&noheader=true&gid=29


----------



## sivakumar s s

mahe1905 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am happy to inform you all that my 190 visa granted yesterday (12/02/2015).It is direct grant
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your valuable feed back!!!!!
> 
> Regards
> MaheSH


Many many hearty congratulations MaheSH,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## mahe1905

(190 visa)lodged on 8 Jan 2015. 
Medical - 9 Jan 2015
PCC - 23 Jan 2015 
and visa direct grant on 12 Feb 2015


----------



## Haider123

Hi Everyone,
I have applied for 190 on 25th Oct 2014. I have emailed the immi to find out about my visa status and i was informed that my application has some routine checks in progress. As soon as those check will be done my application will be finalised. I have been contacted by CO on 12th Dec 2014 asking for my wife functional english which I submitted the very next day. I am just wondering if someone knows how mich time do they require to do the routine checks and when could i expect the granat. People who have been through this situation can definitely give me some hope. My occupation is Advertising Specialist


----------



## hareen

Hi,

One of my friends did Bachelors in Petroleum Engineering in India, but doesn't have the work experience.

She will be able to make 60 points which is the base for the 190 visa category (for NSW).

I have gone through the different sources and understood that the first step in starting the process for applying 190 visa is to get the approval from the Skill Assessment authority.

Is work experience needed to get the approval from the skill assessment authority?

Please advise

Regards,
Hareen


----------



## QasimAslam

Haider123 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have applied for 190 on 25th Oct 2014. I have emailed the immi to find out about my visa status and i was informed that my application has some routine checks in progress. As soon as those check will be done my application will be finalised. I have been contacted by CO on 12th Dec 2014 asking for my wife functional english which I submitted the very next day. I am just wondering if someone knows how mich time do they require to do the routine checks and when could i expect the granat. People who have been through this situation can definitely give me some hope. My occupation is Advertising Specialist


Same situation here dear. Can't say anything. i think i will get visa after 6 months of providing form 80, which i provided on 20th December.


----------



## Mody

Hi Guys,
I have been contacted by CO on 06-Feb-2015, and he requested my Resume and a new translation for the PCC because the issue date was missing in the one submitted with the application, and it was sent to his mail and uploaded to my online account on 09-Feb-2015, and I did not hear back from him since then. Is that normal? Shall I call him? And when I can expect his reply?


----------



## amithpat

mahe1905 said:


> (190 visa)lodged on 8 Jan 2015.
> Medical - 9 Jan 2015
> PCC - 23 Jan 2015
> and visa direct grant on 12 Feb 2015


Mahesh what is your occupation/occupation code?


----------



## amithpat

I think grants for System Administrator profile is frozen in NSW, I have not seen single grant since August and CO has not yet contacted me, I have sent several mails, calls everytime they say they are clearing backlogs so need to wait


----------



## ozTov

Mody said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have been contacted by CO on 06-Feb-2015, and he requested my Resume and a new translation for the PCC because the issue date was missing in the one submitted with the application, and it was sent to his mail and uploaded to my online account on 09-Feb-2015, and I did not hear back from him since then. Is that normal? Shall I call him? And when I can expect his reply?


Same thing happened to me too. CO allocated on 16th Jan, asked for something, provided right away and then no response in next 15 days. I was a bit worried and called them to verify if they received what they asked for and they confirmed that they got it.

You can either wait for their response or if you are worried you can call them and ask politely if they got the updated doc and if anything else is needed to make sure they have added the updated PCC into your file.

Thanks.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Mody said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have been contacted by CO on 06-Feb-2015, and he requested my Resume and a new translation for the PCC because the issue date was missing in the one submitted with the application, and it was sent to his mail and uploaded to my online account on 09-Feb-2015, and I did not hear back from him since then. Is that normal? Shall I call him? And when I can expect his reply?


Please do contact them

Wish you a speedy grant


----------



## Mody

ozTov said:


> Same thing happened to me too. CO allocated on 16th Jan, asked for something, provided right away and then no response in next 15 days. I was a bit worried and called them to verify if they received what they asked for and they confirmed that they got it.
> 
> You can either wait for their response or if you are worried you can call them and ask politely if they got the updated doc and if anything else is needed to make sure they have added the updated PCC into your file.
> 
> Thanks.


Thank you ozTov for your advice, i will probably contact them in the coming days


----------



## Mody

sivakumar s s said:


> Please do contact them
> 
> Wish you a speedy grant


Sure i will ,because i am a bit worried and afraid of getting the grant after 1 year like many cases i saw in the visa tracker file


----------



## bruce1985

Hey guys , I just got my golden letter, 
Thank you very much


----------



## farishkj

bruce1985 said:


> Hey guys , I just got my golden letter, Thank you very much


Congrats! All the best

May you please share your timeline?


----------



## shhibhi

bruce1985 said:


> Hey guys , I just got my golden letter,
> Thank you very much


Congrats! May we all get our golden mail soon..😊


----------



## bruce1985

I applied in 7 January


----------



## sivakumar s s

bruce1985 said:


> Hey guys , I just got my golden letter,
> Thank you very much


Many many hearty congratulations bruce,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## bruce1985

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations bruce,
> 
> Won the golden :first:
> 
> Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


Thank you shiv


----------



## cardmakerex65

Congratulations to everyone.
We are still waiting and the tension is terrible.


----------



## XINGSINGH

cardmakerex65 said:


> Congratulations to everyone.
> We are still waiting and the tension is terrible.


Hold your nerves


----------



## Globalesi

Payel said:


> Alhamdulillah. Got my grant today. :high5:
> 
> Thanks to all of you for sharing info and moral supports. Wish you good luck. Hope it will come in a very short period.
> 
> 225211 ICT Account Manager | VETASSES 11 Mar 13, result - 19 Jun 13 | IELTS 16 Aug 13, overall 8.0 | ACT SS 01 Dec 13 | Visa Lodge 21 Dec 13 | CO allocation 10 Feb 13 | Med 15 Feb 14 | PCC 03 Mar 14 | Grant: 8 Jul 14


Hi Payel!

Hope you have settled in Oz! I need some help and info from you, I am also applying for ANZSCO 225211 and need some inputs in this regard. Please respond as you get the time.


----------



## Mody

Good Morning,

I just called DIBP to follow up with them the status of my visa application, and they said it is going for checks and i have to wait :-(
I am expecting now my visa after 1 year because of the examples i have seen in this forum that went for checks. previously i was expecting my visa this month Feb 2015, now i will change my plans to Feb 2016 :-((((((((((((

thank you for your help any support.


----------



## dreamz

bruce1985 said:


> Hey guys , I just got my golden letter,
> Thank you very much


Congrats !


----------



## Auzidreamer

Mody said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I just called DIBP to follow up with them the status of my visa application, and they said it is going for checks and i have to wait :-(
> I am expecting now my visa after 1 year because of the examples i have seen in this forum that went for checks. previously i was expecting my visa this month Feb 2015, now i will change my plans to Feb 2016 :-((((((((((((
> 
> thank you for your help any support.


Hi 

Can understand ur situation.

Take these tips to manage the stress.Don't check for your visa status on a daily basis.Have a frequency for checking, longer the gaps its better.
DIBP take their own time.There is nothing we can do other than waiting ,if we hv submitted all required docs.

Rgds


----------



## Auzidreamer

bruce1985 said:


> Hey guys , I just got my golden letter,
> Thank you very much


Good luck ..Enjoy the great moments..:welcome:
pls update ur signature.It helps others.


----------



## mahesh1905

amithpat said:


> Mahesh what is your occupation/occupation code?


Electronic Equipment Trade worker


----------



## Mody

Auzidreamer said:


> Hi
> 
> Can understand ur situation.
> 
> Take these tips to manage the stress.Don't check for your visa status on a daily basis.Have a frequency for checking, longer the gaps its better.
> DIBP take their own time.There is nothing we can do other than waiting ,if we hv submitted all required docs.
> 
> Rgds


Thanks Brother


----------



## Mody

ozTov said:


> Same thing happened to me too. CO allocated on 16th Jan, asked for something, provided right away and then no response in next 15 days. I was a bit worried and called them to verify if they received what they asked for and they confirmed that they got it.
> 
> You can either wait for their response or if you are worried you can call them and ask politely if they got the updated doc and if anything else is needed to make sure they have added the updated PCC into your file.
> 
> Thanks.


I just want to understand their criteria for finalizing applications


----------



## dj_Baba

Hi all!

Would like to share with you all the news of a CO allocation for my file. Adelaide team is looking after my case.

PCC issued by Delhi Police is not acceptable by DIBP. PCC from Passport Office requested. - This is also a heads up for all Delhi applicants(or other states if applicable).

I will hopefully be submitting the required document to DIBP in the next days. Really impressed with the response time of 190 applications. 32 days since CO allocation. I keep wondering though... If I had submitted the correct PCC at the first place 

However, tomorrow will be a new day


----------



## XINGSINGH

dj_Baba said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Would like to share with you all the news of a CO allocation for my file. Adelaide team is looking after my case.
> 
> PCC issued by Delhi Police is not acceptable by DIBP. PCC from Passport Office requested. - This is also a heads up for all Delhi applicants(or other states if applicable).
> 
> I will hopefully be submitting the required document to DIBP in the next days. Really impressed with the response time of 190 applications. 32 days since CO allocation. I keep wondering though... If I had submitted the correct PCC at the first place
> 
> However, tomorrow will be a new day


Good luck dj

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## srinideep

Dear Expats
Case officer Adelaide 5 has been allocated and asked me for the tax documents and payslips, I could get them only after 3 weeks of the mail. and now i have uploaded in my immi account, but am not able to reply back to the same mail with the required attachments as delivery failure address. 

Will Uploading in my account alone solve the issue. Is anybody else facing the same problem .Please help.


----------



## cardmakerex65

can someone please advise me as to how it is possible to check if the cap has been reached for 190 Visas please.
Many thanks


----------



## Auzidreamer

cardmakerex65 said:


> can someone please advise me as to how it is possible to check if the cap has been reached for 190 Visas please.
> Many thanks


Hi

In general they send u a mail informing the case would get delayed for a specific period, which is known by the forum members" Delay mail".
It depends on the year,so I think its too early for the current applicants to fall in to that category as still its Feb.

Rgds


----------



## Auzidreamer

srinideep said:


> Dear Expats
> Case officer Adelaide 5 has been allocated and asked me for the tax documents and payslips, I could get them only after 3 weeks of the mail. and now i have uploaded in my immi account, but am not able to reply back to the same mail with the required attachments as delivery failure address.
> 
> Will Uploading in my account alone solve the issue. Is anybody else facing the same problem .Please help.


Hi

Well ,u got to inform the co that u hv uploaded and also better to send the doc as an attachment.You hv 02 options.
1.If its a problem with ur mail account?Then get it solved at ur earliest.
2.If its not a problem with ur mail account,call the department and inform the CO.

Rgds


----------



## mahe1905

Hello everyone,

Seeking advice and help from for you

I have planned to australia in June 2015. pls suggest me how to search job and rental house. 

Regards
maheSH


----------



## sivakumar s s

mahe1905 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Seeking advice and help from for you
> 
> I have planned to australia in June 2015. pls suggest me how to search job and rental house.
> 
> Regards
> maheSH



Job search: Register on available sites

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ortunities-australia-permanent-residents.html


Rental house: domain, realestate, flatmates, gumtree, hostelworlds, backpackers, airbnb


----------



## mahe1905

Thank you shivakumar


----------



## rowell04

*seeking advice*

hi everyone!


My long time partner applied for a subclass 190 last feb, 2 2015,and she recieved the invitation last feb 20, 2015,.We are planning to get married before she will lodge the application so that she will include me.Is it possible??because when she apply for EOI for subclass 190 she declared as single.Thats why were little bit worried. 



thanks for your help..cheers!!!


----------



## Sheeb

Any one here applying for Victoria? ? .. Please let me know. All the best


----------



## crameshwari

Hi Everyone,

I had finished my ATT on 8Feb15 and Panel Doctors had submitted the final reports on 17Feb15.

Till now CO is not allocated for me. Can anyone suggest me how to proceed further. Its been long wait for me.

Thank You


----------



## sivakumar s s

crameshwari said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I had finished my ATT on 8Feb15 and Panel Doctors had submitted the final reports on 17Feb15.
> 
> Till now CO is not allocated for me. Can anyone suggest me how to proceed further. Its been long wait for me.
> 
> Thank You


Please call them in this number :+61 7 31367000

All the best

Wish you a speedy grant


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> Please call them in this number :+61 7 31367000
> 
> All the best
> 
> Wish you a speedy grant


What's AAT?


----------



## Sheeb

Sheeb said:


> What's AAT?


Sorry ATT


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sheeb said:


> Sorry ATT


It seems Alternate Treatment..


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> It seems Alternate Treatment..


Is it similar to medicals in india?


----------



## crameshwari

Thanks Siva. Can I send a mail and call them or call them directly.

ATT is anti-tuberculosis treatment..


----------



## sivakumar s s

crameshwari said:


> Thanks Siva. Can I send a mail and call them or call them directly.
> 
> ATT is anti-tuberculosis treatment.. ATT I checked in Google, but not dared to post it here earlier, that's why posted as Alternate treatment.....


Please do call them rameshwari....

Especially in the morning hours 3.30 am at indian time : 9-9.30 am AEST (Australian time).

Being its morning Co's were in good mood and have patience to go through you case coolly.

Expecting a good new from you soon....


----------



## crameshwari

Thank you Siva.. Will keep you posted on the outcome.


----------



## Sheeb

crameshwari said:


> Thanks Siva. Can I send a mail and call them or call them directly.
> 
> ATT is anti-tuberculosis treatment..


Thanks for the clarification


----------



## crameshwari

Thanks Siva for asking me to call them.

I called them today morning and within an hour I received the grant..

Its been long wait for me.. So happy...


----------



## cardmakerex65

*Golden email*

Golden email arrived last night.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## dreamz

crameshwari said:


> Thanks Siva for asking me to call them.
> 
> I called them today morning and within an hour I received the grant..
> 
> Its been long wait for me.. So happy...


Congrats !


----------



## dreamz

cardmakerex65 said:


> Golden email arrived last night.
> Thanks everyone.


Congrats !


----------



## sivakumar s s

crameshwari said:


> Thanks Siva for asking me to call them.
> 
> I called them today morning and within an hour I received the grant..
> 
> Its been long wait for me.. So happy...


Many many hearty congratulations crameshwari,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:

Where & when is the treat........Just kidding


----------



## sivakumar s s

cardmakerex65 said:


> Golden email arrived last night.
> Thanks everyone.


Many many hearty congratulations Cardmakerex,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## babajani

Alhamdullilah. Got the grant today. My agent was wrong about the quota thingy. DIBP have managed it well this year.. All the best to all those waiting for your grant.

Regards


----------



## sivakumar s s

babajani said:


> Alhamdullilah. Got the grant today. My agent was wrong about the quota thingy. DIBP have managed it well this year.. All the best to all those waiting for your grant.
> 
> Regards


Many many hearty congratulations & my second wishes here,
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sameer7106

babajani said:


> Alhamdullilah. Got the grant today. My agent was wrong about the quota thingy. DIBP have managed it well this year.. All the best to all those waiting for your grant.
> 
> Regards


a many congratulations to u mate.....!!

All the best for ur future buddy.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## dreamz

babajani said:


> Alhamdullilah. Got the grant today. My agent was wrong about the quota thingy. DIBP have managed it well this year.. All the best to all those waiting for your grant.
> 
> Regards


Congrats !


----------



## gkvithia

congrats , now come the actual challenge " the big move"


----------



## dj_Baba

*From one Baba to another*

From one Baba to another- Congratulations 






babajani said:


> Alhamdullilah. Got the grant today. My agent was wrong about the quota thingy. DIBP have managed it well this year.. All the best to all those waiting for your grant.
> 
> Regards


----------



## Sheeb

dj_Baba said:


> From one Baba to another- Congratulations


Congrats. All the best as you settle down under! !


----------



## Sheeb

babajani said:


> Alhamdullilah. Got the grant today. My agent was wrong about the quota thingy. DIBP have managed it well this year.. All the best to all those waiting for your grant.
> 
> Regards


Congrats. ..God bless you as you plan to fly to another continent!


----------



## Sheeb

crameshwari said:


> Thanks Siva for asking me to call them.
> 
> I called them today morning and within an hour I received the grant..
> 
> Its been long wait for me.. So happy...


Congrats. .. that's good news


----------



## Sheeb

cardmakerex65 said:


> Golden email arrived last night.
> Thanks everyone.


Congrats


----------



## jenny631

hi : do anyone here have been throught the same situation as me and can share me the resoult :co asked me for form 815 and I replied her email and done the form on 26 Feb. I am a little worried how long it will take to get my grant since it mentioned MOC. appreciate any reply
thanks


----------



## shhibhi

crameshwari said:


> Thanks Siva for asking me to call them.
> 
> I called them today morning and within an hour I received the grant..
> 
> Its been long wait for me.. So happy...


Hi Crameshwari!

Many congratulations for the achievement.. need a little advise from you. 

I am also a June applicant and haven't heard anything since I have applied . Can you please share that when you called FIND. What did you ask them and what was their response ? I am planning to Call them next week . It will be helpful if you can share exactly what you asked them? 

Thanks 
Shirin Patel


----------



## subh

Hi .. 

Just need to know for 190 . How long it takes to 
Finalise the medical for 8 year child . It's been 2 weeks but nothing heard from case officer . 
Please share your experiance.


----------



## Squeak99

Hi,
Can anyone tell me what form they used for the *de facto statutory declaration* for 190 application???

Do I need to use this form below and get two AU residents to sign and have a Justice of the peace certify?
https://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/stat_dec_applicant.pdf
Or can I just write in word and have a Justice of the peace certify it?


----------



## Squeak99

sasa2014 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have just lodged 190 visa application.
> Whats the diff btn direct grant and Case officer? How do i know which happens for my case?
> 
> Can i apply for PCC before DIBP send me the referral letter?
> How much longer should i wait until i expect to hear to hear from DIBP?
> 
> THank you guys.


A direct grant is given if they don't require any additional docs. To achieve this you will need to apply for PCC before requested from the CO. 

Also, can you submit the application and upload documents a week later. I'm still waiting on some letters from banks etc. but want to get my application lodged asap. It seems noone will look at it for weeks anyway??


----------



## homeme

Congrats !!


----------



## aaliifa

I want to know, what thing I should do after I arrived with a 190 visa, e.g. centrelink, medicare and so on - Do I need to immigration too? I am flying on 2 March at Melbourne.


----------



## aaliifa

subh said:


> Hi ..
> 
> Just need to know for 190 . How long it takes to
> Finalise the medical for 8 year child . It's been 2 weeks but nothing heard from case officer .
> Please share your experiance.


You do submit PCC, Medical, hope it will take about 2 mnths


----------



## Ausaz15

Hello Everyone,

I am new here, we are just waiting for our State sponsorship from Victoria, its been more than a month..can someone tell us how long does it take for SS?

our details are..
ACS:263111= +ive Sep-2013, PTE=Dec 2014, Eoi= Jan-2015, 29-Jan SS= WAITING


----------



## hlagvankar

Hi,

I have applied for Victoria SS on 30-Jan-2015 and EOI submitted on same date. 

Can anyone tell me how can I check status for Victoria SS? or status is same as that on EOI page?

How much time does it take normally for invitation?


----------



## Ausaz15

What's ur job code ?


----------



## subh

It will take normally 6 to 12 weeks depending on your ack no.


----------



## Ausaz15

Thanks for ur reply...


----------



## crameshwari

Thank You Shirin.

I did my medicals in july, but i had to undergo ATT for 6 months. As i had finished my ATT on Feb 8, I called them.

First I gave her my TRN number and told her that I had applied in the month of June and I had uploaded all the documents. She asked whether my medicals completed or not. I told her that panel doctors had already uploaded on 17Feb. She said that she will go through the case and asked me to check emails in 1 hour and told that she will send me an email if any further documents required or will finalise the case on the same day.

Exactly in 1 hour I received my grant.


----------



## mahe1905

Hello all,

I planned to move Adelaide in the month of June. Since I am new & don't have any contact in that place, I need advice/guidance from experts 

Thanks in advance

Regards
maheSH


----------



## sivakumar s s

mahe1905 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I planned to move Adelaide in the month of June. Since I am new & don't have any contact in that place, I need advice/guidance from experts
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards
> maheSH


Cool..... We will help you.....

PM me...


----------



## sivakumar s s

Yo team,


I am back with a bang.... Started my Journey from Chennai on 3rd March and landed in Adelaide on 5th March.

Past 2 weeks very hectic with pre and post landing activities.....
:cheer2:


----------



## ravsingh

Hi siva I m planning to shift adelaide in june hows the place and all...


----------



## LJYY

Dear All,

Did anyone receive WA 190 EOI schedule 2 invitation recently?

I have been waiting for the invite for 6 weeks with offer.

Your input is appreciated.


----------



## mahesh1905

sivakumar s s said:


> Cool..... We will help you.....
> 
> PM me...


PM me.. means?????
I am worried a lot..
Need your helping hand...Thank you

Regards
maheSH


----------



## Sheeb

mahesh1905 said:


> PM me.. means?????
> I am worried a lot..
> Need your helping hand...Thank you
> 
> Regards
> maheSH


Send private message


----------



## Sheeb

mahe1905 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I planned to move Adelaide in the month of June. Since I am new & don't have any contact in that place, I need advice/guidance from experts
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards
> maheSH


Hi MaheSH 

Nothing to worry. Siva is very helpful and there are already many in the forum who have reached Adelaide. They all will help you. Send Private Message (PM) to siva. 
All the best. God be with you. 

Regards 
Sheeba


----------



## dweep2002

Guys just a heads up. I got a trivia from my brother in Sydney- We need to carry our Driving License Authentication Certificate along with our original Indian driving license in order to be able to drive there for 6 months. The cops there need proof that the Indian driving license we carry is authentic and not a fake, so those of you who still have some time before going to OZ, get it done from our respective RTO's. Peace out..!!


----------



## XINGSINGH

dweep2002 said:


> Guys just a heads up. I got a trivia from my brother in Sydney- We need to carry our Driving License Authentication Certificate along with our original Indian driving license in order to be able to drive there for 6 months. The cops there need proof that the Indian driving license we carry is authentic and not a fake, so those of you who still have some time before going to OZ, get it done from our respective RTO's. Peace out..!!


What if we carry international driving license


----------



## dweep2002

Singh i don't think you would need it then. But i am not sure. However, why take international license when your Indian license along with an authentication certificate works?


----------



## XINGSINGH

dweep2002 said:


> Singh i don't think you would need it then. But i am not sure. However, why take international license when your Indian license along with an authentication certificate works?


International is valid for 1 year and Indian license is valid for 3 months in sydney and 6 in victoria


----------



## mahesh1905

Sheeb said:


> Hi MaheSH
> 
> Nothing to worry. Siva is very helpful and there are already many in the forum who have reached Adelaide. They all will help you. Send Private Message (PM) to siva.
> All the best. God be with you.
> 
> Regards
> Sheeba



Thank a lot :help::


----------



## johnchacko

Hi All,
I have my status changed to finalized. But as per consultant my case is on hold , as my skill access report initially received from EA is without mentioning the experience (which they used for EOI lodging ) and an updated skill access report has been shared by EA on request. The second updated one, consultant used for lodging visa(after invitation received from SA). Now citing these two different skill access report, CO put hold my grant.
Even though my consultant , appealed for the case, not got any response till now.

Does my case will be rejected. If so why they requested for me to submit my pcc , medicals etc. Can anyone give me a feedback ..

Warm Regards,
john


----------



## shhibhi

Hi Guys! 

I had an enquiry at my work place today , I wasn't there as I had an operation of piles done on 7th March and I am hospitalised till now. I submitted a leave letter to my work place. My employer showed them the letter and also inform them about the operation. The officer took Photo of that letter. Also they took photos of the bills which I made for the customers . And inquired about my duties to the employer. They also took photo of the shop license. 

Other than this they did not ask for anything. As I wasn't there I am a bit worried about the decision. 

Anyone suggest me what will be their answer or if any one has similar experience . How long they will take to give the decision now.

Please advise me regarding this.

Regards,
Shirin Patel


----------



## homeme

johnchacko said:


> Hi All,
> I have my status changed to finalized. But as per consultant my case is on hold , as my skill access report initially received from EA is without mentioning the experience (which they used for EOI lodging ) and an updated skill access report has been shared by EA on request. The second updated one, consultant used for lodging visa(after invitation received from SA). Now citing these two different skill access report, CO put hold my grant.
> Even though my consultant , appealed for the case, not got any response till now.
> 
> Does my case will be rejected. If so why they requested for me to submit my pcc , medicals etc. Can anyone give me a feedback ..
> 
> Warm Regards,
> john


I believe that generally they ask for PCC and Medicals only to confirm the grant. When the case is already finalized. And assess report does not matter until the Reg. No. is same on both the reports and EA confirms that.


----------



## JonDoe

shhibhi said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I had an enquiry at my work place today , I wasn't there as I had an operation of piles done on 7th March and I am hospitalised till now. I submitted a leave letter to my work place. My employer showed them the letter and also inform them about the operation. The officer took Photo of that letter. Also they took photos of the bills which I made for the customers . And inquired about my duties to the employer. They also took photo of the shop license.
> 
> Other than this they did not ask for anything. As I wasn't there I am a bit worried about the decision.
> 
> Anyone suggest me what will be their answer or if any one has similar experience . How long they will take to give the decision now.
> 
> Please advise me regarding this.
> 
> Regards,
> Shirin Patel


From what it sounds it should be just fine as there is a letter of leave and your colleagues (I assume) would have given details what match your skill assessment letter.


IT should most probably pass. In a worst case, and low probability, they may ask you to produce proofs of why you were not there and you can submit your hospital documents. This is unlikely though.


----------



## danhkhan

Hello Everyone..
I am new to this forum..

I have Lodged my application on 3rd March 2015.

I have done the medicals of my wife, daughter and I.. and Uploaded the PCC upfront among all the other documents as well.

Unfortunately by a silly mistake of mine.. I have uploaded my Pakistan Degree's scanned Image in AUSTRALIAN Degree Tab.

Can anyone suggest me what should I do about it?


----------



## Danav_Singh

danhkhan said:


> Hello Everyone..
> I am new to this forum..
> 
> I have Lodged my application on 3rd March 2015.
> 
> I have done the medicals of my wife, daughter and I.. and Uploaded the PCC upfront among all the other documents as well.
> 
> Unfortunately by a silly mistake of mine.. I have uploaded my Pakistan Degree's scanned Image in AUSTRALIAN Degree Tab.
> 
> Can anyone suggest me what should I do about it?


Nothing to worry about. Upload form 1023 (Notification of wrong answers) and explain you did it wrongly and ofcourse upload your degree in oversees degree tab.


----------



## bong190

Case officer contacted me for additional documents on 26 Feb: 
1.HK PCC for me and my wife
The PCC should have arrived the GSM Adelaide office on 6 March by registered post, any idea how much time it takes for CO to process it?
2.Evidence of functional English of my wife.
An official letter issued from her uni was provided to proof her degree was instructed fully in English. CO replied by email that it's appropriate. So, this is no longer an issue I guess?

Above all, as the CO does not request anything else, does it indicate that all the other issues already cleared?

I know it's just a waiting game now. But the time is killing me. Really stressful.


----------



## danhkhan

Danav_Singh said:


> Nothing to worry about. Upload form 1023 (Notification of wrong answers) and explain you did it wrongly and ofcourse upload your degree in oversees degree tab.


Thanks mate.. I have already uploaded my degree in right tab.. will do this Form as well..


----------



## shhibhi

JonDoe said:


> From what it sounds it should be just fine as there is a letter of leave and your colleagues (I assume) would have given details what match your skill assessment letter.
> 
> 
> IT should most probably pass. In a worst case, and low probability, they may ask you to produce proofs of why you were not there and you can submit your hospital documents. This is unlikely though.


Thanks Mate, 

I wish for the best.. :fingerscrossed: .. I hope to get the positive result soon..


----------



## dj_Baba

*Patience is a virtue*

Hi

A lot of us are in the same boat I believe.

I am also waiting for my grant letter after a GSM team made contact with me on Feb 17th. I submitted the requested document on 23rd and was told on Feb 24th that all the documents are in order and no other requirements from me. Called in a few days later to find out that some internal check is in process and after that I should receive a response. Eagerly waiting for a positive response with my hands folded in prayer. Hopefully, we will receive our respective grants in the next days 

Patience is indeed a virtue; trying my best to demonstrate it 

Cheers!


----------



## Ausaz15

My agent has written to Victoria asking about SS as it entered into the 6th week...if having agents could result in positive response does it have an effect? just wondering?


----------



## Sheeb

shhibhi said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I had an enquiry at my work place today , I wasn't there as I had an operation of piles done on 7th March and I am hospitalised till now. I submitted a leave letter to my work place. My employer showed them the letter and also inform them about the operation. The officer took Photo of that letter. Also they took photos of the bills which I made for the customers . And inquired about my duties to the employer. They also took photo of the shop license.
> 
> Other than this they did not ask for anything. As I wasn't there I am a bit worried about the decision.
> 
> Anyone suggest me what will be their answer or if any one has similar experience . How long they will take to give the decision now.
> 
> Please advise me regarding this.
> 
> Regards,
> Shirin Patel


Hi
Is this enquiry for skills assessment or for the grant?

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

shhibhi said:


> Thanks Mate,
> 
> I wish for the best.. :fingerscrossed: .. I hope to get the positive result soon..


All the best


----------



## Sheeb

dj_Baba said:


> Hi
> 
> A lot of us are in the same boat I believe.
> 
> I am also waiting for my grant letter after a GSM team made contact with me on Feb 17th. I submitted the requested document on 23rd and was told on Feb 24th that all the documents are in order and no other requirements from me. Called in a few days later to find out that some internal check is in process and after that I should receive a response. Eagerly waiting for a positive response with my hands folded in prayer. Hopefully, we will receive our respective grants in the next days
> 
> Patience is indeed a virtue; trying my best to demonstrate it
> 
> Cheers!


All the best. .. its true that patience is a virtue!!


----------



## danhkhan

Hello All,

I am downloading form 1023 for updating the information.
But when i am opening the form, its asking for Password to open it.

Can anyone guide in tgis regard?

Thanks


----------



## Danav_Singh

danhkhan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am downloading form 1023 for updating the information.
> But when i am opening the form, its asking for Password to open it.
> 
> Can anyone guide in tgis regard?
> 
> Thanks


You might be opening it from some 3rd party website..

Try this link..

Www.immi.gov.au/forms/Documents/1023.pdf


----------



## bong190

Our visa are finally granted today!! My heartfelt gratitude to all the kind members here. This forum has always been an informative place. Thank you!!


----------



## dreamz

bong190 said:


> Our visa are finally granted today!! My heartfelt gratitude to all the kind members here. This forum has always been an informative place. Thank you!!


Congrats !


----------



## Sheeb

bong190 said:


> Our visa are finally granted today!! My heartfelt gratitude to all the kind members here. This forum has always been an informative place. Thank you!!


Congrats. .. May God be with you as you start a new life. 
What's your occupation and which state are you going to?


----------



## danhkhan

bong190 said:


> Our visa are finally granted today!! My heartfelt gratitude to all the kind members here. This forum has always been an informative place. Thank you!!


Congratulations.. Which State You moving to and how long did it take for your visa grant?


----------



## danhkhan

Hello,

Guys I have lodged our application on 3rd March.
I know my time is simply nothing as compared to what people are bearing here in wait.
But i have few questions to ask if anyone can guide in it.

I have my wife n daughter being dependents in my application.
My Wife is pregnant and due in start of july which we have already mentioned in our Medicals.
But as per her condition by far she may not be able to travel before the delivery.

In that case if our Visa arrives before her delivery and then she delivers baby before we can Go. What will be the procedure to add new born in our Visa or even will it be possible to add the new born in our Visa?

And second question is how long the dependents or even the applicant can stay in their primary country after the date of Visa grant? Is there any time limitations to enter Australia after the Visa approval?

Anyone's guidance will be highly appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## babajani

Hello Danhkhan

I reckon you and your family have completed their medicals despite of your wife being pregnant. If this is the case I will highly recommend you to specifically inform your CO or if not allocated upload change of circumstances form(Form 1022) mentioning the pregnancy and requesting to hold your case until the delivery. After the birth of the baby you can add the baby free of cost and get its medicals done. This is the best approach in your case in my opinion.

If you get the grant befor the birth then you will have to apply for Child visa 101 for the baby after the birth. Please bear in mind this visa will cost you around 3k dollars (not sure though) and will take somewhere between 8-12 months. This option is not recommended.

Another option which is difficult in your case is to give birth in Australia . But keeping your timelines in view this option may not be practical for you.

Hope it helps


----------



## babajani

danhkhan said:


> Hello,
> 
> Guys I have lodged our application on 3rd March.
> I know my time is simply nothing as compared to what people are bearing here in wait.
> But i have few questions to ask if anyone can guide in it.
> 
> I have my wife n daughter being dependents in my application.
> My Wife is pregnant and due in start of july which we have already mentioned in our Medicals.
> But as per her condition by far she may not be able to travel before the delivery.
> 
> In that case if our Visa arrives before her delivery and then she delivers baby before we can Go. What will be the procedure to add new born in our Visa or even will it be possible to add the new born in our Visa?
> 
> And second question is how long the dependents or even the applicant can stay in their primary country after the date of Visa grant? Is there any time limitations to enter Australia after the Visa approval?
> 
> Anyone's guidance will be highly appreciated.
> Thank you.


For your second question :

You and your family will be given an Initial Entry Date(IED) when granted. You and all your family members will have to enter Australia before this date.

Your IED will depend on the dates of your PCC/Medicals. PCC and medicals are Valid for one year from the date of issuance so your IED would be the expiry of your PCC or medicals whichever comes first. 

Regards


----------



## sameer7106

bong190 said:


> Our visa are finally granted today!! My heartfelt gratitude to all the kind members here. This forum has always been an informative place. Thank you!!


Congratulations to you and your family


----------



## Mody

Good Morning everyone,
I finally got my golden ticket today Morning after passing internal checks. Special Thanks to 

"TheExpatriate" for his support and help.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Mody said:


> Good Morning everyone,
> I finally got my golden ticket today Morning after passing internal checks. Special Thanks to
> 
> "TheExpatriate" for his support and help.


Many many hearty congratulations Mody
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## danhkhan

babajani said:


> Hello Danhkhan
> 
> I reckon you and your family have completed their medicals despite of your wife being pregnant. If this is the case I will highly recommend you to specifically inform your CO or if not allocated upload change of circumstances form(Form 1022) mentioning the pregnancy and requesting to hold your case until the delivery. After the birth of the baby you can add the baby free of cost and get its medicals done. This is the best approach in your case in my opinion.
> 
> If you get the grant befor the birth then you will have to apply for Child visa 101 for the baby after the birth. Please bear in mind this visa will cost you around 3k dollars (not sure though) and will take somewhere between 8-12 months. This option is not recommended.
> 
> Another option which is difficult in your case is to give birth in Australia . But keeping your timelines in view this option may not be practical for you.
> 
> Hope it helps


Thanks A lot for your guidance. We have already mentioned the pregnancy in Medicals of my wife and its Due Date as well.
Do I need to fill in the Change of Circumstances Form?


----------



## sivakumar s s

danhkhan said:


> Thanks A lot for your guidance. We have already mentioned the pregnancy in Medicals of my wife and its Due Date as well.
> Do I need to fill in the Change of Circumstances Form?


Yes please fill the form and upload it the immi account

Also if possible, drop a mail or contact them and inform the situation....


Ideal choice for you is to postpone your grant.........


----------



## dj_Baba

Mody said:


> Good Morning everyone,
> I finally got my golden ticket today Morning after passing internal checks. Special Thanks to
> 
> "TheExpatriate" for his support and help.


Many congratulations! Please let me know if your employers were contacted as a part of your internal check process and if you had to call GSM processing centre to receive the grant. Would appreciate the info as I have also been told that my application is going through an internal check.


----------



## danhkhan

sivakumar s s said:


> Yes please fill the form and upload it the immi account
> 
> Also if possible, drop a mail or contact them and inform the situation....
> 
> Ideal choice for you is to postpone your grant.........


Mate that can't be an ideal choice for anyone who is waiting for the grant.. :-(

Anyhow.. will do so accordingly..
Thanks anyways...


----------



## Mody

dj_Baba said:


> Mody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone,
> I finally got my golden ticket today Morning after passing internal checks. Special Thanks to
> 
> "TheExpatriate" for his support and help.
> 
> 
> 
> Many congratulations! Please let me know if your employers were contacted as a part of your internal check process and if you had to call GSM processing centre to receive the grant. Would appreciate the info as I have also been told that my application is going through an internal check.
Click to expand...

Thanks dj_baba.
Regarding the internal check, co requested pcc translation and resume on 9 feb 2015, but did not grant the visa, I called two times they said application is under internal check, last time was 3 days ago and they told me still under check and hopefully in a few weeks will be finalized. None of my employers has been contacted, and I woke up today to find the grant letter in my mailbox after 84 days from visa lodgment date. I hope all the best for you brother.


----------



## sivakumar s s

danhkhan said:


> Mate that can't be an ideal choice for anyone who is waiting for the grant.. :-(
> 
> Anyhow.. will do so accordingly..
> Thanks anyways...


Mate,

Now fingers crossed..... 

U should have planned it accordingly. See suppose if you get grant now, adding the new child through 300 visa is a cumbersome and longtime process....


Delaying your grant means
Once your child has born, get passport and share the details to CO,

You will get it on the same day or within week.....


----------



## danhkhan

sivakumar s s said:


> Mate,
> 
> Now fingers crossed.....
> 
> U should have planned it accordingly. See suppose if you get grant now, adding the new child through 300 visa is a cumbersome and longtime process....
> 
> Delaying your grant means
> Once your child has born, get passport and share the details to CO,
> 
> You will get it on the same day or within week.....


Medical conditions cant be planned mate.. 
Otherwise Ideal would be to travel before delivery and make all process there but unfortunately that wont be possible for us to do.
But that is the most suitable way to do so which you shared. Thank You.


----------



## sivakumar s s

danhkhan said:


> Medical conditions cant be planned mate..
> Otherwise Ideal would be to travel before delivery and make all process there but unfortunately that wont be possible for us to do.
> But that is the most suitable way to do so which you shared. Thank You.


Mate Iam talking about the medical conditions....

Just EOI submission.....


----------



## danhkhan

sivakumar s s said:


> Mate Iam talking about the medical conditions....
> 
> Just EOI submission.....


Medical Conditions isnt that she is pregnant. But she have some pregnancy condition which is not suitable for flying.

I received my assessment clearance on 27th January and State Sponsorship with invitation on 2nd February.
I had my Visa Invitation before this condition is told to us by Radiologist, and my last date to lodge the application was 2nd April. Had no other choice but to lodge the Case.. and Yes Fingers are crossed.


----------



## Rednam

dj_Baba said:


> Many congratulations! Please let me know if your employers were contacted as a part of your internal check process and if you had to call GSM processing centre to receive the grant. Would appreciate the info as I have also been told that my application is going through an internal check.


dj_Baba,
When did you lodge your visa? and how did you know that its going through internal check,did you call them?


----------



## NMCHD

dj_Baba said:


> Many congratulations! Please let me know if your employers were contacted as a part of your internal check process and if you had to call GSM processing centre to receive the grant. Would appreciate the info as I have also been told that my application is going through an internal check.


Hi Djbaba

What exactly refers to an internal check. Under what conditions do they do it. Is it done for all applications?

Thanks..


----------



## sameer7106

NMCHD said:


> Hi Djbaba
> 
> What exactly refers to an internal check. Under what conditions do they do it. Is it done for all applications?
> 
> Thanks..


Hi,

its not done for everyone but its random and if there's an ambiguity in any doc submitted.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## scorpio_79

Hi All,

Did any get Visa granted who lodged their Visa in the month of February '15? Visa tracker does not show any and not sure if it is updated as well.


----------



## NMCHD

sameer7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> its not done for everyone but its random and if there's an ambiguity in any doc submitted.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


In my case 10th and 12th original marksheets contain the signature and stamp of a gazzetted officer, since he erroneously put his stamp and signature on the originals as well when i went to him for attestation of photo copies way back in the year 2000. So to play safe I uploaded the notarized copy of these docs along with the originals. 

Do u think this creates any room for ambiguity.


----------



## sameer7106

NMCHD said:


> In my case 10th and 12th original marksheets contain the signature and stamp of a gazzetted officer, since he erroneously put his stamp and signature on the originals as well when i went to him for attestation of photo copies way back in the year 2000. So to play safe I uploaded the notarized copy of these docs along with the originals.
> 
> Do u think this creates any room for ambiguity.



*No it will not, as both are the same marksheets. Hope CO also thinks in the same way *

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sivakumar s s

NMCHD said:


> Hi Djbaba
> 
> What exactly refers to an internal check. Under what conditions do they do it. Is it done for all applications?
> 
> Thanks..


Guys, Relax cool...........Lot of stuffs going over this nothing to panic....

Firstly it is not internal check. It is *ISC- Internal Security check*.

This is generally for applicants from high risk countries... Eg: syria, lebanon, bangladesh and even pakistan and India too.

But for Pakistan 190 applicants are sometime exempted....... But for Indian, chinese applicants very rare 2/100 ratio...

How the process goes=>

DIBP will give some details about the applicant to the third party for Background check. or some times give to the concerned embassy => third party organisations.

They will monitor your activity both personally and officially and they may took more than 3 -4 months to complete each case.....

Its really a nerve sacking moments.......

If you have a clean slate in the office records means employment (Not worry too much about roles and responsibilities) And address as sync in both application and Form 80 => No worries....


----------



## freak199

Siva ,

Cool any information on ESC will soothe my..strained nerves & sole...coz..inspite of very gud education /profession /credit history since september 26 my case is hanging in their...i do mail dibp...and get boring replys...

Thks


----------



## NMCHD

freak199 said:


> Siva ,
> 
> Cool any information on ESC will soothe my..strained nerves & sole...coz..inspite of very gud education /profession /credit history since september 26 my case is hanging in their...i do mail dibp...and get boring replys...
> 
> Thks


Hats of to ur patience. Have they specified any reason for holding it so long.

All the best for ur Grant..


----------



## Sheeb

Mody said:


> Good Morning everyone,
> I finally got my golden ticket today Morning after passing internal checks. Special Thanks to
> 
> "TheExpatriate" for his support and help.


Congrats. .. good to hear about your golden tickets. .. May God be with you in every step you take in the future. 

Regards

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

danhkhan said:


> Medical Conditions isnt that she is pregnant. But she have some pregnancy condition which is not suitable for flying.
> 
> I received my assessment clearance on 27th January and State Sponsorship with invitation on 2nd February.
> I had my Visa Invitation before this condition is told to us by Radiologist, and my last date to lodge the application was 2nd April. Had no other choice but to lodge the Case.. and Yes Fingers are crossed.


Hi. .. you received your assessment on Jan 27th and SS on Feb 2?? That's pretty fast... jet speed in fact. .. when did you lodge for SS? I guess it's not possible to apply for SS until we get our skills assessment. Please enlighten. 
Hope you are able to include your baby before you receive your grant. 

All the best. 

Regards

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

freak199 said:


> Siva ,
> 
> Cool any information on ESC will soothe my..strained nerves & sole...coz..inspite of very gud education
> /credit history since september 26 my case is hanging in their...i do mail dibp...and get boring replys...
> 
> Thks


Thats a very long wait. .. hope you get your grant soon. ..sometimes we really need so much patience! !

Sheeba


----------



## Mody

Sheeb said:


> Congrats. .. good to hear about your golden tickets. .. May God be with you in every step you take in the future.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sheeba


Thanks Brother


----------



## sivakumar s s

freak199 said:


> Siva ,
> 
> Cool any information on ESC will soothe my..strained nerves & sole...coz..inspite of very gud education /profession /credit history since september 26 my case is hanging in their...i do mail dibp...and get boring replys...
> 
> Thks


Hi Mate,

Really very sorry on hearing this.

What they said, any specific reason for delaying like ESC.........

If so please ensure your current company HR/ employer referee are ready to give good response.

Rest is fine .........

All the best and wish u a speedy grant


----------



## hlagvankar

Hi Guys,

I have applied for EOI on 30-Jan-2015. I have applied for state sponsorship (Victoria) and my points are 60. What are the chances that I would get invitation from Victoria?


----------



## sivakumar s s

hlagvankar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for EOI on 30-Jan-2015. I have applied for state sponsorship (Victoria) and my points are 60. What are the chances that I would get invitation from Victoria?


apologise mate,

Dont have big hope, In meanwhile apply for other state....

Recently a member SS is rejected, mostly so...... DOnt beleive in VIC SS.....

I hope it hurts you, but it is hardened truth.. 

Iam happy if you luckily got SS from VIC


----------



## hlagvankar

sivakumar s s said:


> apologise mate,
> 
> Dont have big hope, In meanwhile apply for other state....
> 
> Recently a member SS is rejected, mostly so...... DOnt beleive in VIC SS.....
> 
> I hope it hurts you, but it is hardened truth..
> 
> Iam happy if you luckily got SS from VIC



That's bad!!!...any idea why is that so? Also can you suggest for which state I should apply for? I have applied for Software Engineer right now. Since my education is in Telecom and I worked in IT they have deducted 4 years of experience so I didn't get any points for that. Should I do my ACS once again as I will have 7 years of exp in July and in that way I will get 60 poins without SS and I can apply for 189?


----------



## sivakumar s s

hlagvankar said:


> That's bad!!!...any idea why is that so? Also can you suggest for which state I should apply for? I have applied for Software Engineer right now. Since my education is in Telecom and I worked in IT they have deducted 4 years of experience so I didn't get any points for that. Should I do my ACS once again as I will have 7 years of exp in July and in that way I will get 60 poins without SS and I can apply for 189?



Mates atleast nowadays, they are rejecting in 2 weeks it is good, earlier it took 3-4 months of waiting time.

So I suggest you to be prepare for other states in ANZSCO search....

Wait for two weeks, then apply for other states too, multiple EOI with other states no harm.......


----------



## hlagvankar

sivakumar s s said:


> Mates atleast nowadays, they are rejecting in 2 weeks it is good, earlier it took 3-4 months of waiting time.
> 
> So I suggest you to be prepare for other states in ANZSCO search....
> 
> Wait for two weeks, then apply for other states too, multiple EOI with other states no harm.......


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Rednam

Whats happening with 190 grants...don't see anyone getting it.


----------



## amithpat

Finally got my grant today!!!!!!!!!! Thanks all this forum has been very very helpful.... 
sivakumar s s you are doing great job helping others in this forum...thanks mate


----------



## sivakumar s s

amithpat said:


> Finally got my grant today!!!!!!!!!! Thanks all this forum has been very very helpful....
> sivakumar s s you are doing great job helping others in this forum...thanks mate


Many many hearty congratulations AMith
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## ozTov

Just got an email from gsm.allocated stating Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

Anyone else got this email? Does anyone know when new programme year starts? I guess in July.


----------



## Danav_Singh

ozTov said:


> Just got an email from gsm.allocated stating Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> Anyone else got this email? Does anyone know when new programme year starts? I guess in July.


You applied for 189 0r 190?


----------



## ozTov

190 like my Signature says.


----------



## sameer7106

amithpat said:


> Finally got my grant today!!!!!!!!!! Thanks all this forum has been very very helpful....
> sivakumar s s you are doing great job helping others in this forum...thanks mate


Hi bro.

A many congratulations for getting a *GOLDEN MAIL*.......wish u all the best for future.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## ozTov

Just called them and they confirmed my application is on hold so are others in 190 Skill Nominated Category. It could get processed before July but no guarantee.

If the cap is reached soon, they will stop processing until 1st of July.


----------



## Danav_Singh

ozTov said:


> Just called them and they confirmed my application is on hold so are others in 190 Skill Nominated Category. It could get processed before July but no guarantee.
> 
> If the cap is reached soon, they will stop processing until 1st of July.


190 is independent of ceilings....and the cap is yet to reach how can they processing?


----------



## ozTov

Danav_Singh said:


> 190 is independent of ceilings....and the cap is yet to reach how can they processing?


Got this in the email, " The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. "

Though she said my application could get processed but not sure. I am not sure about if it's for all applicants though she said so.

So it seems that planning levels thing takes precedence over everything and they have some kind of implicit cap for each programme year.

And the limit is not yet reached but approaching. So maybe processing of all application is not yet stopped I guess. Donno why my one is on hold.


----------



## SSAODNHAALNI

Same thing happened last year.. We got the same reply and got our Visa on 3rd of July.. I guess now this is going to be every year affair...


----------



## dreamz

amithpat said:


> Finally got my grant today!!!!!!!!!! Thanks all this forum has been very very helpful....
> sivakumar s s you are doing great job helping others in this forum...thanks mate


Congrats !


----------



## NMCHD

ozTov said:


> Got this in the email, " The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. "
> 
> Though she said my application could get processed but not sure. I am not sure about if it's for all applicants though she said so.
> 
> So it seems that planning levels thing takes precedence over everything and they have some kind of implicit cap for each programme year.
> 
> And the limit is not yet reached but approaching. So maybe processing of all application is not yet stopped I guess. Donno why my one is on hold.


When did u apply for the visa?


----------



## ozTov

NMCHD said:


> When did u apply for the visa?


Nov 27, you can check my whole timeline in my signature.


----------



## tahanpaa

ozTov said:


> Got this in the email, " The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. "
> 
> Though she said my application could get processed but not sure. I am not sure about if it's for all applicants though she said so.
> 
> So it seems that planning levels thing takes precedence over everything and they have some kind of implicit cap for each programme year.
> 
> And the limit is not yet reached but approaching. So maybe processing of all application is not yet stopped I guess. Donno why my one is on hold.


What is the meaning of this? 190 sub class not anymore chance to grant this year or only this job not chance?


----------



## Danav_Singh

tahanpaa said:


> What is the meaning of this? 190 sub class not anymore chance to grant this year or only this job not chance?


People are still getting grants so i still believe and hope its just a one off case. Dont know maybe something to do with 
High Risk countries applicants.


----------



## NMCHD

ozTov said:


> Nov 27, you can check my whole timeline in my signature.


I was accessing the forum through mobile app, wherein signatures are not visible


----------



## hololu

Congrats lane::second:lane:



amithpat said:


> Finally got my grant today!!!!!!!!!! Thanks all this forum has been very very helpful....
> sivakumar s s you are doing great job helping others in this forum...thanks mate


----------



## tahanpaa

*re*



ozTov said:


> Just got an email from gsm.allocated stating Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> Anyone else got this email? Does anyone know when new programme year starts? I guess in July.


Its only for 2613 and believe re open after june 2015


----------



## tahanpaa

ozTov said:


> Just called them and they confirmed my application is on hold so are others in 190 Skill Nominated Category. It could get processed before July but no guarantee.
> 
> If the cap is reached soon, they will stop processing until 1st of July.


Its feels bad for you. You simply unlucky nothing else. Is it means visa not granted? I think you are not able refund your amount.


----------



## Danav_Singh

tahanpaa said:


> Its feels bad for you. You simply unlucky nothing else. Is it means visa not granted? I think you are not able refund your amount.


I checked immi website just now. 28,850 places are reserved for State,Territory and Regional nominated category for the year 2014-15. 

And till date only 9,182 invitations are issued for 190,489,188 and 132 combined.

And there is NO occupation ceiling for state sponsored visas.

Not sure on what basis they put prosessing on hold in your case.


----------



## Alnaibii

28850 places are Visas - Main applicant and dependents.
9182 are invitations.
If any main applicant invited has 3 dependents - do the math.


----------



## tahanpaa

Alnaibii said:


> 28850 places are Visas - Main applicant and dependents.
> 9182 are invitations.
> If any main applicant invited has 3 dependents - do the math.


Well said my friend. Actually this forum now full of fake ID and people starting their suggestion without and base seems like they knows a lot.


----------



## ozTov

tahanpaa said:


> Its feels bad for you. You simply unlucky nothing else. Is it means visa not granted? I think you are not able refund your amount.


Yeah seems like I am unlucky. I should have got the visa by now. May it has been delayed due to my being from a High Risk country. Good thing is that it still doesn't mean visa wont be granted.

They will process it after July 1st if not before. I am not sure if it's for me only, so everyone else should be safe as long as they don't get any such email.

And I can't speak for everyone else anyway. It could be for my case only. Just shared what happened with me. Thanks.


----------



## ozTov

And FYI, this has happened last year too, you can check this post 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7-subclass-190-time-lines-64.html#post3565994 from previous page in this thread to check a similar case.

I have got the same email as his and wishing to get the decision on first of July if not before.


----------



## Danav_Singh

tahanpaa said:


> Well said my friend. Actually this forum now full of fake ID and people starting their suggestion without and base seems like they knows a lot.


 what's fake about my post or my ID? 

I quoted the figures from Immi website. And the data is not about Invitations but nominations. Out of total nominations 10-15% dont apply for visa.The average number of applicantion per nomination is about 1.8. Visa issued count can't be more than 17k. So minimum 11k places still available in this current fiscal. Its just a hypothetical assumption. We will soon know what gonna happen.


----------



## Danav_Singh

ozTov said:


> And FYI, this has happened last year too, you can check this post
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/364417-subclass-190-time-lines-64.html#post3565994 from previous page in this thread to check a similar case.
> 
> I have got the same email as his and wishing to get the decision on first of July if not before.


Good stuff mate...seems this year as well we are heading towards same direction.


----------



## babajani

HMMM...

This is the infamous delay mail I talked about some posts ago. This will delay the grant till 01 July nothing more. My brothers grant seems to be on hold because of the same reason though he didn't get any mail yet. He applied as ICT BA. I think they will issue the remaining visas on the basis of occupations .

Anyways people getting the mail should not worry as it will only add some time to their grant. They will definitely get the golden mail in the end.

Regards


----------



## ozTov

Danav_Singh said:


> Good stuff mate...seems this year as well we are heading towards same direction.


But good thing is that , last year even after getting this email many received their grant. So there could be many visa left still, and it could be just that they wont be able to grant visa to all applicants this year and the stated 3 months processing time will be crossed for some/many( they will grant the remaining based on some priority maybe like occupation etc.). So to be on the safe side they are sending this email.

We can speculate many things.  It's better just to wait and hope for the best.  

I will be taking a pause from checking immi account and forums everyday and will concentrate on other things.


----------



## Danav_Singh

ozTov said:


> But good thing is that , last year even after getting this email many received their grant. So there could be many visa left still, and it could be just that they wont be able to grant visa to all applicants this year and the stated 3 months processing time will be crossed for some/many. So to be on the safe side they are sending this email.
> 
> We can speculate many things.  It's better just to wait and hope for the best.
> 
> I will be taking a pause from checking immi account and forums everyday and will concentrate on other things.


Yaa...i can see the timelines. Some got grants in June and most of them got in July. Not sure if they will process onshore applicants or not. Anyways, you are right its better to concentrate on other important things.


----------



## sameer7106

tahanpaa said:


> Well said my friend. Actually this forum now full of fake ID and people starting their suggestion without and base seems like they knows a lot.


Dear Tahanpaa,

Our fellow member @Danav is not a one who got a fake ID - First thing (NO OFFENCE) 

Also he's one of a person who is in Oz land well settled and thus come back to this forum to help the people like us. Please be wary of what u r posting and what you are commenting on others.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## tahanpaa

sameer7106 said:


> Dear Tahanpaa,
> 
> Our fellow member @Danav is not a one who got a fake ID - First thing (NO OFFENCE)
> 
> Also he's one of a person who is in Oz land well settled and thus come back to this forum to help the people like us. Please be wary of what u r posting and what you are commenting on others.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


I am extremely sorry if I cant mean the thing. I want to say in this forum ( my believe) not our honorable member Danav.
Thanking You


----------



## Yukishih

Hi, Everyone. Been a lurker here since I lodged my application on 01 Jan 2015. I becoming impatient. Lol. Additional information was requested on 12 Feb 2015 and forwarded necessary documents after a week. I received my son's HAP ID on the 13 March 2015 and had his medicals on 18th. Then emailed my CO on 19 March in which they acknowledged my email and informed me that they are just waiting for the result to come through. I checked the emedical status and IMMIACCOUNT its says there that health requirement completed and CO will contact blah blah. Does this mean that they have already received my son's medical result? Waiting for the cloud 9 moment but no news yet. I'm stopping myself to email or call as i dont want the CO to be annoyed. Btw, I'm an onshore applicant. Which number to call just in case? Is it the 313...?


----------



## Yukishih

I was allocated Adelaide Team 2. Anybody who knows the number? No phone number in my CO's email. TIA!


----------



## ozTov

Yukishih said:


> I was allocated Adelaide Team 2. Anybody who knows the number? No phone number in my CO's email. TIA!


My application is on Team 2 too. I called on this number +61731367000 several times, its the generic number for Adelaide processing centre maybe and you can use this to contact them for anything.


----------



## scorpio_79

Hey All,

All you got Grants, did you see changes to the date of last update or changes to progress against applicant names the status change from "Processing - please wait for the department to contact you" to just "Processing".

Though for us Zero emails yet or any changes to the date of last update however against our names the status did change today from processing - please wait for the department to contact you to just processing. Not sure what to make out of this new development. Any clue?


----------



## Yukishih

Thanks OzTov! I'm planning to ring on Monday but I don't know what to ask apart from my application status. Any suggestions experts? TIA!


----------



## babajani

scorpio_79 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> All you got Grants, did you see changes to the date of last update or changes to progress against applicant names the status change from "Processing - please wait for the department to contact you" to just "Processing".
> 
> Though for us Zero emails yet or any changes to the date of last update however against our names the status did change today from processing - please wait for the department to contact you to just processing. Not sure what to make out of this new development. Any clue?


Hello

The status and dates of my application remained unchanged from the time I lodged my application till the time of grant. 

The status on IMMI account is not timely updated so do not try to decipher it as It would only cause confusion and anxiety. For CO allocation dates and grant follow the tracker.



Regards


----------



## babajani

Yukishih said:


> Thanks OzTov! I'm planning to ring on Monday but I don't know what to ask apart from my application status. Any suggestions experts? TIA!


Hello

Do not directly ask for the status of your application. Ask them if they have received all your documents and anything pending from your end. Be polite 

Regards


----------



## Yukishih

Scorpio_79 mine still says processing except under my son's name which is wait for the department to contact you since last week due to his medicals. It was done on last tuesday though. elodgement page was not updated in may case. Oh well...


----------



## ozTov

babajani said:


> Hello
> 
> The status and dates of my application remained unchanged from the time I lodged my application till the time of grant.
> 
> The status on IMMI account is not timely updated so do not try to decipher it as It would only cause confusion and anxiety. For CO allocation dates and grant follow the tracker.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards


Can you please tell which tracker you are talking about? I would like to have a look too. TIA.


----------



## Yukishih

@babajani, they have confirmed that they have received all the documents except that they are waiting for the result of my son's medical. However, I am confused because it says on my lodgement page that health examination has bee finalised but under health examination inside the box it is still recommended. Is it alright if I ask them if they were able to get it even if the emedical tracker says submitted to DIBP and completed?


----------



## Yukishih

Me too, please share the link for tracker. I really hope to get the grant email next week. Please help me pray!


----------



## babajani

http://tinyurl.com/nd6lo3s


----------



## babajani

You will have 60 days to lodge the Visa once you are invited.

Regards


----------



## Sheeb

babajani said:


> You will have 60 days to lodge the Visa once you are invited.
> 
> Regards


Thanks Babajani... We need the money ready before applying! !


----------



## Sheeb

Yukishih said:


> @babajani, they have confirmed that they have received all the documents except that they are waiting for the result of my son's medical. However, I am confused because it says on my lodgement page that health examination has bee finalised but under health examination inside the box it is still recommended. Is it alright if I ask them if they were able to get it even if the emedical tracker says submitted to DIBP and completed?


How you get your visa soon. All the best


----------



## Sheeb

Sheeb said:


> How you get your visa soon. All the best


Hope


----------



## Yukishih

Thank you @sheeba!


----------



## Yukishih

I mean @sheeb! Thanks!


----------



## shhibhi

Hello Everyone!

I checked my account today and it says updated on 26th March 2015 and still in progress .

Clicked to view application ..There is a new thing added in application as ADMIN FORMS DOCUMENTS and under this there is no attachment is avaliable. 

Then under neath applicants name only and dibp will contact you but there is no attachments there which I uploaded .

What does it mean ? Soon I will get a decision or something serious ..

I had employment check 2 weeks ago ..according to my employer all went ok.. any expert advise that what these changes means in my immigration account ?

Regards,
Shirin Patel


----------



## spikersandhu

*Its Normal Dear.....Nothing to worry....... Patience is the key !*


----------



## amitc21

All the best everyone. Don't worry and keep faith, you ll get it very soon.


----------



## Rednam

I have received a delay mail today and the applicaion status has changed to Processing. Does this mean that I will get the visa only in July or are there chance of getting before that.


----------



## Mimi4Au

I have a small question on medical check up.

Am gonna apply as a primary applicant and my husband will be the dependant. 

My husband is 30 years old and he has diabetes. He is taking medi. Will it be an issue for the medical report. Will they reject it due to that issue.

Am so worried. And he is upset as well.


----------



## Rednam

spikersandhu said:


> *Its Normal Dear.....Nothing to worry....... Patience is the key !*


 Hi spikersandhu,
Has the CO contacted you?


----------



## spikersandhu

_*Rednam, Not Yet, but I am sure it wont take more than 15 days from now onwards... Good luck and enjoy this time.....Don't be stressed out.. !*_


Rednam said:


> Hi spikersandhu,
> Has the CO contacted you?


----------



## tahanpaa

spikersandhu said:


> _*Rednam, Not Yet, but I am sure it wont take more than 15 days from now onwards... Good luck and enjoy this time.....Don't be stressed out.. !*_


Dear,
I didn't contacted by co still today. Feeling very low as i won't receive direct grant because i didn't complete my pcc and medical. So frustrated.....


----------



## Rednam

spikersandhu said:


> _*Rednam, Not Yet, but I am sure it wont take more than 15 days from now onwards... Good luck and enjoy this time.....Don't be stressed out.. !*_


15 days from now for what/ I am sorry I did not get you. I had lodged on 20th Feb and seeing the older timelines looks like all who have the delay mail have got only in July.


----------



## scorpio_79

Rednam, Even I am bit confused as I lodged my visa on 7th Feb night and I am yet to be even contacted by CO. Last year to many were served with delay email however some of them were granted visas with a week going all the way to June. However majority had to waitvfor first week of July to get the grants..


----------



## spikersandhu

*Rednam, No one can predict accurately that when Case Officer would contact, but we can assume from the tracker and forum members itself. I have not got any delay mail and 2 of the members who had lodged 190 application on 5 and 6th February have got Case Officer allocation mail. So from that I assume that we can be allocated Case Officer in 2nd week of April.... ! but I may be wrong dear ! *


----------



## homeme

Mimi4Au said:


> I have a small question on medical check up.
> 
> Am gonna apply as a primary applicant and my husband will be the dependant.
> 
> My husband is 30 years old and he has diabetes. He is taking medi. Will it be an issue for the medical report. Will they reject it due to that issue.
> 
> Am so worried. And he is upset as well.


Don't worry i dont think diabetes only would be a problem. But only few more test will be required to check whether diabetes has caused any long term organ defects or not. If not then you'll get clearence. What you can do is get your KFT and LFT done before hand and be safe, if they are Normal.


----------



## Rednam

Is there any problem with the tracker. The 190 is not showing complete list.


----------



## Alnaibii

Sometimes people apply filters to the spreadsheet. You need to delete the filters and it should be ok


----------



## Danav_Singh

Visa Applied :23rd Feb
CO Assigned : 31st March

But i also got the delay mail like everyone else.


----------



## homeme

Danav_Singh said:


> Visa Applied :23rd Feb
> CO Assigned : 31st March
> 
> But i also got the delay mail like everyone else.


Please share ur timeline, I have applied on 18th feb with all documents incld PCC and Medicals but haven't assigned CO of as far as I believe??


----------



## sahilsharma

Lodged visa on 25 Feb. Medicals and PCC already uploaded… No communication on CO allocation or process delay...!! 

Just monitoring my inbox daily 


----------



## jimypk

From immi website.

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 programme year.* This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: ???, Grant: ???


----------



## sahilsharma

*Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications*

http://www.immi.gov.au/ says... :confused2:


----------



## sahilsharma

sahilsharma said:


> http://www.immi.gov.au/ says... :confused2:


Attachment doesn't seem to be clear..Sorry for that..
Refer the below link -- 

http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.aspx


----------



## Danav_Singh

homeme said:


> Please share ur timeline, I have applied on 18th feb with all documents incld PCC and Medicals but haven't assigned CO of as far as I believe??


Not sure if this makes any difference in processing but i am an onshore applicant.


----------



## Yukishih

Just got our grant even after the delay message yesterday! 
That in all things GOD may be glorified!


----------



## Danav_Singh

Yukishih said:


> Just got our grant even after the delay message yesterday!
> That in all things GOD may be glorified!


Congrats....this is a great news....


----------



## sasa2014

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications

it says "The tables below list the earliest lodgement​ dates for applications that have been allocated to processing teams. You can use this information to determine when your application will be allocated and to ensure your application is complete and ready for assessment."

for 190 Skilled – Nominated, it states 28 jan 2015, what does it actually mean?
does it mean application lodged b4 28 jan 2015 have all been finalized? n they are processing application starting fr 28 jan now?

i hv lodged application 18 feb, when should i be expecting my result? thx


----------



## Akotas

Applied 23rd Feb...No CO yet...fingers crossed...looks like more sleepless nights for me


----------



## spikersandhu

_Got a mail from adelaide.gsm.team2....... They have requested some documents.....would mail them in a week or so...... Its only been 43 days.....not bad when people are getting delay mails.......!:israel::rofl::lalala::santa:_


----------



## homeme

spikersandhu said:


> _Got a mail from adelaide.gsm.team2....... They have requested some documents.....would mail them in a week or so...... Its only been 43 days.....not bad when people are getting delay mails.......!:israel::rofl::lalala::santa:_


Thats an exciting news, i have also lodged my application on Feb 18. But haven't contacted by anyone. All documents frontloaded. 

Do share what documents they have asked for and have you submitted form 80 for both of you also or waiting for the CO to ask for it ??


----------



## Manjyot

Hello guys,

I logded my EOI for subclass 190 on 29.03.2015 and today i received the invitation from NSW


----------



## sasa2014

homeme said:


> Thats an exciting news, i have also lodged my application on Feb 18. But haven't contacted by anyone. All documents frontloaded.
> 
> Do share what documents they have asked for and have you submitted form 80 for both of you also or waiting for the CO to ask for it ??



i have also lodged application on 18 feb ~~~~~~~~~~~~ no contact whatsoever so far.........


----------



## spikersandhu

*They have asked for the VAC2 payment or prove spouse's functional English...... Since she has no time for IELTS.... and the college authorities also declining the certificate..... I will pay the VAC2...... I have also got a automated mail that they are closing offices from Friday onwards till Monday due to Easter and Anzac holidays... So would get late responses......:fingerscrossed::heh:*


homeme said:


> Thats an exciting news, i have also lodged my application on Feb 18. But haven't contacted by anyone. All documents frontloaded.
> 
> Do share what documents they have asked for and have you submitted form 80 for both of you also or waiting for the CO to ask for it ??


----------



## homeme

spikersandhu said:


> *They have asked for the VAC2 payment or prove spouse's functional English...... Since she has no time for IELTS.... and the college authorities also declining the certificate..... I will pay the VAC2...... I have also got a automated mail that they are closing offices from Friday onwards till Monday due to Easter and Anzac holidays... So would get late responses......:fingerscrossed::heh:*


It means they might have finalised your case...if asking for small documents like proof of functional English of secondary applicant. You should receive your grant soon may in next few weeks !


----------



## spikersandhu

*Hoping for the Best Homeme!*


homeme said:


> It means they might have finalised your case...if asking for small documents like proof of functional English of secondary applicant. You should receive your grant soon may in next few weeks !


----------



## Sheeb

Yukishih said:


> Just got our grant even after the delay message yesterday!
> That in all things GOD may be glorified!


All the best


----------



## sivakumar s s

Manjyot said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I logded my EOI for subclass 190 on 29.03.2015 and today i received the invitation from NSW


Sounds good and our wishes.

Its new process.

Apply and pay the fees for NSW SS,

Once SS got approved, Immediately will get a INVITE.

All the best


----------



## sivakumar s s

spikersandhu said:


> *Hoping for the Best Homeme!*


All the best Spiker,

Just one step ahead....


----------



## spikersandhu

*Thank You Siva and Sheeb !*


sivakumar s s said:


> All the best Spiker,
> 
> Just one step ahead....


----------



## Yukishih

Thanks @Sheeb!


----------



## Rednam

spikersandhu said:


> _Got a mail from adelaide.gsm.team2....... They have requested some documents.....would mail them in a week or so...... Its only been 43 days.....not bad when people are getting delay mails.......!:israel::rofl::lalala::santa:_


Congrats Spikersandhu..hope you get the visa soon.


----------



## spikersandhu

*Thanks Rednam...... I hope everyone good luck !:spit:*


Rednam said:


> Congrats Spikersandhu..hope you get the visa soon.


----------



## sahilsharma

Congrats sandhu saab...
Bas visa v aagya smjho hun tan 

Can u share what documents they have asked now?


----------



## Manjyot

sivakumar s s said:


> Sounds good and our wishes.
> 
> Its new process.
> 
> Apply and pay the fees for NSW SS,
> 
> Once SS got approved, Immediately will get a INVITE.
> 
> All the best


Hi Siva,

I am little confused right now. I thought there is only 1 invitation. So along with fees what all document do I have to attach?

Is police clearance and medicals are also required now??

Regards,
Manjyot


----------



## Manjyot

Hello Friends,

I received my invitation yesterday. However i came to knw that after this one more invitation will be sent. So not sure what documents are required now and during later invitation.

Points i have claimed are as follows along with the documents I have.

1. Age - 30 points ( will submit birth certificate and passport copy)
2. Education - 15 points (Positive assessment report by ACS)
3. Experience - 5 points (Positive assessment report by ACS)
4. English - 10 points (PTE report)
5. NSW state sponsorship - 5 points (Email received)

Total 65 points

I am also including my wife in my application, so additional documents for her would be

Additional documents:
1. Marriage certificate - ( will complete 12 months on April 20th, but last date to submit documents in first invitation is April 16th. Hope this will not be an issue)

2. English - IELTS Test Report with over 6 bands in each section.

Other documents for both of us:
1. PCC - Not sure if this has to be sent now or with second invitation
2. Medicals - same confusion, when to submit it.

If someone can guide me on the next steps then that will be helpful.

Regards,
Manjyot Singh


----------



## spikersandhu

*Thanks Sahil.....Spouse's functional english proof.... *


sahilsharma said:


> Congrats sandhu saab...
> Bas visa v aagya smjho hun tan
> 
> Can u share what documents they have asked now?


----------



## aidataha

I have a question if anybody can help me please, I lodged an application for victoria state sponsorship yesterday, 65 POINT SON THE EOI SO FAR, from experience at roughly what time would one expect a response, suppose luckily it was accepted and they give you an invitation, then what if your age changes while you wait for their RESPONSE, can anybody explain as it is so confusing at what point would your age factor affect you, I am going to loose 10 points by the end of April automatically, so do you think I stand a chance of getting invited before that I have also lodged a different EOI for NSW, PLEASE ADVISE


----------



## Ausaz15

We applied in Victoria with 55 points age 41 and were getting 15 points for age and 15 for exp and 10 ielts 15 for edu for job code 263111 we got rejected in one and half months our agent said its cause of age.. I don't want to disappoint you but we were really upset., we have applied now to NSW for the invitation to apply we didn't get any response yet our agent keep saying do ielts again get 20 points and apply for 189 that's the best option...


----------



## sasa2014

halo mates, what does it mean if the status turn from "processing - wait for department to contact you" to "processing"

does it mean that the result will be finalizing shortly....say few days?


----------



## tahanpaa

sasa2014 said:


> halo mates, what does it mean if the status turn from "processing - wait for department to contact you" to "processing"
> 
> does it mean that the result will be finalizing shortly....say few days?


Its meaning nothing as last 45 days my status saying that. So I believe its not matter of happiness.


----------



## tahanpaa

sasa2014 said:


> =( really...
> 
> did your status begins with "processing"
> or "processing - pls wait department to contact you"?


 "processing - pls wait department to contact you"


----------



## sasa2014

tahanpaa said:


> "processing - pls wait department to contact you"


after how many days / doc u lodged did it tuern to "processing"

how many days since "processing" till now? 

i feel like it will be finalizing soon....
lets hope for the best
=)


----------



## homeme

I really feel that all 190 visa are on hold till July...


----------



## homeme

I lodged application with all the documents upfront except form 80 on 18 February subclass 190 ,and my status is the same ever since....processing...please wait department to contact you.


----------



## tahanpaa

Anyone know the rejection procedure. If CO delaying contact with us it it mean they will reject our application?


----------



## XINGSINGH

tahanpaa said:


> Anyone know the rejection procedure. If CO delaying contact with us it it mean they will reject our application?


No delay doesn't means rejection. 

It means your case is under routine checks


----------



## XINGSINGH

Manjyot said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I received my invitation yesterday. However i came to knw that after this one more invitation will be sent. So not sure what documents are required now and during later invitation.
> 
> Points i have claimed are as follows along with the documents I have.
> 
> 1. Age - 30 points ( will submit birth certificate and passport copy)
> 2. Education - 15 points (Positive assessment report by ACS)
> 3. Experience - 5 points (Positive assessment report by ACS)
> 4. English - 10 points (PTE report)
> 5. NSW state sponsorship - 5 points (Email received)
> 
> Total 65 points
> 
> I am also including my wife in my application, so additional documents for her would be
> 
> Additional documents:
> 1. Marriage certificate - ( will complete 12 months on April 20th, but last date to submit documents in first invitation is April 16th. Hope this will not be an issue)
> 
> 2. English - IELTS Test Report with over 6 bands in each section.
> 
> Other documents for both of us:
> 1. PCC - Not sure if this has to be sent now or with second invitation
> 2. Medicals - same confusion, when to submit it.
> 
> If someone can guide me on the next steps then that will be helpful.
> 
> Regards,
> Manjyot Singh


Hi Manjyot

You can front load pcc with uour other documents or once when co asks for

Medicals will be uploaded by the hospital and will be reflecting as recieved in your immi account. For medicals you need to create hap id from your immi account


----------



## XINGSINGH

Ausaz15 said:


> We applied in Victoria with 55 points age 41 and were getting 15 points for age and 15 for exp and 10 ielts 15 for edu for job code 263111 we got rejected in one and half months our agent said its cause of age.. I don't want to disappoint you but we were really upset., we have applied now to NSW for the invitation to apply we didn't get any response yet our agent keep saying do ielts again get 20 points and apply for 189 that's the best option...


Go for nomination with some other state also try to get 20 points from ielts or pte


----------



## haqureshi

Ausaz15 said:


> We applied in Victoria with 55 points age 41 and were getting 15 points for age and 15 for exp and 10 ielts 15 for edu for job code 263111 we got rejected in one and half months our agent said its cause of age.. I don't want to disappoint you but we were really upset., we have applied now to NSW for the invitation to apply we didn't get any response yet our agent keep saying do ielts again get 20 points and apply for 189 that's the best option...


Improving IELTS and going for 189 is better way, if you can get 8 in iELTS. Here is sheet for NSW SS timelines you can check out to get the idea.

In July lists will be reset your occupation may open up in some other states too.


----------



## haqureshi

Does anybody know about sheet for 190 timelines? if yes please share the link.
How much time can we save by front loading PCC and Meds.


----------



## Marat911

haqureshi said:


> Does anybody know about sheet for 190 timelines? if yes please share the link.
> How much time can we save by front loading PCC and Meds.


Here link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...OUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=drive_web#gid=29


----------



## siddhi817

sasa2014 said:


> =( really...
> 
> did your status begins with "processing"
> or "processing - pls wait department to contact you"?



mine has changed to processing ! and also the link for "complete character assessment" has also disappeared

same happened with a friend of mine a couple of days and he got his golden mail today


----------



## scorpio_79

siddhi817 said:


> mine has changed to processing ! and also the link for "complete character assessment" has also disappeared
> 
> same happened with a friend of mine a couple of days and he got his golden mail today


Mine changed to processing close to 3 weeks back and still no sign of CO.


----------



## skarri1

Dear all,
this is what i got from my agent today

_Good Afternoon

I acknowledge receipt of your email and documents received on March 24th 2015. I understand that the time taken to process your application may be causing concern to your clients.

The visa for which your clients have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your clients application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect your clients.

Thank you for bringing this matter to my attention._



VISA: 190 | Skills Assessment Submitted: Mar 23, 2014 | Skills Assessment Outcome: Jul 4, 2015 | IELTS: Nov 1, 2014 L8.5 R6.5 W6.5 S7 | USA PCC Submitted: Dec 5, 2014 | ACT SS: Jan27, 2015 | Date Visa lodged: Jan 30, 2015| Meds: Feb 3, 2015| India PCC: FEB 10, 2015| USA PCC Received: Mar 24, 2015| VISA Grant:::fingerscrossed::


----------



## skarri1

good info!
if you already know, please ignore my message

https://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/statistical-info/visa-grants/migrant.htm
2014-15 Migration Programme


----------



## sameer7106

I just had a quick question about application procedure for 190. One of my friends told me that apart from lodging EOI on the government website that is at skill select website, I need to do something else with SA state government as well, i checked the SA website and have created my id there and have filled up everything. *Now my question is do i have to submit the SA application first and then the EOI which i have created at skill select or i can submit both together??*

Please help me regarding this.

Regards
sameer

I would be really appreciated if one of those experts on this forum could give me an answer. Im a bit worried that there is something more needs to be done besides just sitting around waiting for the invitation.


----------



## spikersandhu

*First start with EOI (as you have to fill the EOI details for state nomination later):fingerscrossed:, then immidiately apply for State nomination (in your case South Australia) ..... As soon you are nominated by the state, you shall get invitation through Skill select......!*


sameer7106 said:


> I just had a quick question about application procedure for 190. One of my friends told me that apart from lodging EOI on the government website that is at skill select website, I need to do something else with SA state government as well, i checked the SA website and have created my id there and have filled up everything. *Now my question is do i have to submit the SA application first and then the EOI which i have created at skill select or i can submit both together??*
> 
> Please help me regarding this.
> 
> Regards
> sameer
> 
> I would be really appreciated if one of those experts on this forum could give me an answer. Im a bit worried that there is something more needs to be done besides just sitting around waiting for the invitation.


----------



## sasa2014

any recent grants? mates?

pls update


----------



## scorpio_79

Even I been concerned and asking the same question. But I doubt any 190 visa applicants who lodged their visa in the month of Feb has been granted a visa though some of the applicants have been contacted by CO.


----------



## Ansh07

Any software engineer got invite till now?
I was wondering can NSW also deny to send invitation? 
To summarise my eligibility, I am assessed as Software Engineer with 7 IELTS and 55 as my total point (Exclusive SS points).


----------



## tahanpaa

Still no update.


----------



## Marat911

Relax guys, we should wait a July. Below I posted mail from officer.



> I must provide the following information regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).
> 
> 
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> 
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> 
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.


----------



## nightowl

Marat911 said:


> Relax guys, we should wait a July. Below I posted mail from officer.


Hi Marat911,

I have just finished applying for the nomination and had a couple of queries on your post. The mail you have posted suggests its possible that the Department cannot grant further visas this year.

My question to you is - Have you already paid the visa fees? Also what happens if the state does not have your nominated occupation on the SOL next year? 

Regards,
SS


----------



## skarri1

@night owl
1. Yes One has to pay fees at the time of visa application submission
2. Doesn't matter once you get your approved state nomination (thats what my agent said) SOL changes based on their requirement levels

@Marat911
got the same message from Visa Processing Officer GSMAdelaide


----------



## siddhi817

Marat911 said:


> Relax guys, we should wait a July. Below I posted mail from officer.


I received the same email this morning


----------



## Danav_Singh

siddhi817 said:


> I received the same email this morning


When you applied for 190?


----------



## siddhi817

4th feb 2015


----------



## Danav_Singh

siddhi817 said:


> 4th feb 2015


Congrats for your grant..You are the 1st person in the forum who applied in Feb 2015 and granted 190. Did you ever received delay mail? What was your PCC and medical date? Heard they are only granting 190 to those whose PCC is going to expire soon....


----------



## siddhi817

Danav_Singh said:


> Congrats for your grant..You are the 1st person in the forum who applied in Feb 2015 and granted 190. Did you ever received delay mail? What was your PCC and medical date? Heard they are only granting 190 to those whose PCC is going to expire soon....


bro I dint get the grant yet . I was telling marat that I had received the same email as his regarding planning levels


----------



## homeme

Notice some change in my online application, now it's under "Processing". Maybe will hear something in coming days. No delay mail as of now. All docs loaded upfront. Including PCC and Medicals.


----------



## Danav_Singh

homeme said:


> Notice some change in my online application, now it's under "Processing". Maybe will hear something in coming days. No delay mail as of now. All docs loaded upfront. Including PCC and Medicals.


Interesting!! I applied on 23rd feb and CO assigned on 31st march and received delay mail same day. Since then no new updates....


----------



## rameshkd

Danav_Singh said:


> Interesting!! I applied on 23rd feb and CO assigned on 31st march and received delay mail same day. Since then no new updates....


There was post in one the threads, where in the CO had clearly mentioned about the delays. Apparently the visa are being issued to those with PCC & meds expiring sooner. You may have to wait until July.


----------



## hlagvankar

Hey sahil, I have also applied for SS of Vic on 30-Jan-2015 and I am still waiting for result. 
And my EOI status still says "Submitted"

Any idea how can I check Vic SS status online?

Visa Subclass: 190; 
ANZSCO: 263111; 
ACS Submitted: 15-May-2014
IELTS: L:7, R:7.5, S:7.0, W:7.0, Overall:7; 
ACS Positive: 20-Jun-2014
EOI Submitted with SS for Vic: 30-Jan-2015 (60 Points including SS point) ;


----------



## tahanpaa

homeme said:


> Notice some change in my online application, now it's under "Processing". Maybe will hear something in coming days. No delay mail as of now. All docs loaded upfront. Including PCC and Medicals.


May be its meaning nothing from my experience.


----------



## Jeeten#80

VIC State Govt. takes 12 weeks to process SS application.

We can't track/check the VIC SS application status online.

12 weeks after your application, if you don't hear from them drop them an email. Don't check before 12 weeks are completed. This would further delay your process.

Regards,
Jeetendra




hlagvankar said:


> Hey sahil, I have also applied for SS of Vic on 30-Jan-2015 and I am still waiting for result.
> And my EOI status still says "Submitted"
> 
> Any idea how can I check Vic SS status online?
> 
> Visa Subclass: 190;
> ANZSCO: 263111;
> ACS Submitted: 15-May-2014
> IELTS: L:7, R:7.5, S:7.0, W:7.0, Overall:7;
> ACS Positive: 20-Jun-2014
> EOI Submitted with SS for Vic: 30-Jan-2015 (60 Points including SS point) ;


----------



## sasa2014

any 190 grant these days?
are they really putting 190 on hold ?

=(


----------



## Jeeten#80

You would never know unless, people are posting in this forum once they receive Grant.

Also, few people have posted that they are granting visa for SS only to those people whose PCC and/or medicals are about to expire...

Regards,
Jeetendra




sasa2014 said:


> any 190 grant these days?
> are they really putting 190 on hold ?
> 
> =(


----------



## hlagvankar

Jeeten#80 said:


> VIC State Govt. takes 12 weeks to process SS application.
> 
> We can't track/check the VIC SS application status online.
> 
> 12 weeks after your application, if you don't hear from them drop them an email. Don't check before 12 weeks are completed. This would further delay your process.
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra


Hi,

Did you receive Vic SS invitation? btw i also in Pune currently.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Not yet, I have submitted my SS nomination application on 6th April.

AS per their timelines they takes 12 weeks.

PM me your number, we can talk.

Regards,
Jeetendra




hlagvankar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you receive Vic SS invitation? btw i also in Pune currently.


----------



## hlagvankar

Jeeten#80 said:


> Not yet, I have submitted my SS nomination application on 6th April.
> 
> AS per their timelines they takes 12 weeks.
> 
> PM me your number, we can talk.
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra


Hey dude,

Just received Victoria SS invitation today. I will go ahead with Visa application today.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations on VIC SS Invitation. Now I know 2 people who have received VIC SS invitation today.

ALL THE BEST with visa application process.

Regards,
Jeetendra




hlagvankar said:


> Hey dude,
> 
> Just received Victoria SS invitation today. I will go ahead with Visa application today.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Hi Everyone,

Anyone who has applied for VIC SS Nomination in Jan 2015 & FEB 2015 AND yet to receive any update from them?

As there have been few Approvals and few Rejections today for people those who have applied on 30 JANUARY 2015.

Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## Haider123

Hi Guys!
I got my PR 190 for SA today!! I applied it on 25th October 2014 and grant date is 16th April 2015

Regards,
Haider


----------



## Danav_Singh

Haider123 said:


> Hi Guys!
> I got my PR 190 for SA today!! I applied it on 25th October 2014 and grant date is 16th April 2015
> 
> Regards,
> Haider


Congrats mate...after a long time there is a grant for 190.

However its not surprising as you applied on October 2014.


----------



## homeme

Haider123 said:


> Hi Guys!
> I got my PR 190 for SA today!! I applied it on 25th October 2014 and grant date is 16th April 2015
> 
> Regards,
> Haider


Congrats Haider...please share your timeline too..


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congrats and All The Best!!!




Haider123 said:


> Hi Guys!
> I got my PR 190 for SA today!! I applied it on 25th October 2014 and grant date is 16th April 2015
> 
> Regards,
> Haider


----------



## hlagvankar

Hi All,

I need to do PCC and it seems there is problem.

My passport is issued from Mumbai, then I shifted to New Bombay (now Permanent address) and now since last 1 year I have been in Pune.

Any idea how can I get my PCC done without any trouble?

Thanks in advance


----------



## skarri1

Hi don't worry go to the nearest passport office( with appointment) and request for PCC. If the address has changed from one that you have in your passport; they will do police enquiry( that means they will send police personnel for address verification ) it will take a week to get your certificate.make him happy to expedite the process. If your address is same as passport you will get it on same day!


----------



## shamtah

Marat911 said:


> Relax guys, we should wait a July. Below I posted mail from officer.


hello Marat is this a delay mail?


----------



## hlagvankar

skarri1 said:


> Hi don't worry go to the nearest passport office( with appointment) and request for PCC. If the address has changed from one that you have in your passport; they will do police enquiry( that means they will send police personnel for address verification ) it will take a week to get your certificate.make him happy to expedite the process. If your address is same as passport you will get it on same day!


Hi 

Any idea what would be the supporting documents? I have rent agreement which is notarized and not registered. My agreement is expired and i am renewing it in couple of days, so do i need to carry both rent agreements' soft copy?


----------



## skarri1

hlagvankar said:


> Hi
> 
> Any idea what would be the supporting documents? I have rent agreement which is notarized and not registered. My agreement is expired and i am renewing it in couple of days, so do i need to carry both rent agreements' soft copy?


When you book your slot they will give you list of documents that are acceptable; lease agreement, bank statement , residence proof certificate, AAdhar card, etc. Take all hard copies- (1 set original and 1 photo copies) you never know which one they will ask so first get your appointment and print that receipt and gather 1-2 supporting documents as requested
Good luck!


----------



## aidataha

Dear All, 
I have a question please about the 190 visa, what happens when you receive the nomination? I mean what happens in the EOI? what exactly do you receive in your account? and does your EOI stop automatically? I mean what if you receive a nomination and then your age score drops the next day? does this happen or will your EOI STOP once you receive an invitation, if so what is the next step? 
I am still puzzled a bit about how the procedure goes, suppose I submit a state sponsorship application and they are now assessing my application, how does their outcome happen, I mean in what form, do they contact skillselect? and then skillselect issues an inviation on my EOI, therefore it would stop calculating so that I wont loose points the next day? I appreciate it if anybody can explain the procedure to me!

thanks 

Aida


----------



## spikersandhu

*These are lots of questions...My dear !
To answer a few...... I would say the age and points count till you receive the invite......after that....any change would not count... if I am 30 when I applied EOI, and after I receive the invite, no matter my age is 31 the next day....... I will get full marks before the invite..... and you have to prove these points scored !lane:*


aidataha said:


> Dear All,
> I have a question please about the 190 visa, what happens when you receive the nomination? I mean what happens in the EOI? what exactly do you receive in your account? and does your EOI stop automatically? I mean what if you receive a nomination and then your age score drops the next day? does this happen or will your EOI STOP once you receive an invitation, if so what is the next step?
> I am still puzzled a bit about how the procedure goes, suppose I submit a state sponsorship application and they are now assessing my application, how does their outcome happen, I mean in what form, do they contact skillselect? and then skillselect issues an inviation on my EOI, therefore it would stop calculating so that I wont loose points the next day? I appreciate it if anybody can explain the procedure to me!
> 
> thanks
> 
> Aida


----------



## aidataha

Thanks! Can you also please tell me how the invite reaches you at an appropriate time? Do they send you an email? Or does it go on your EOI directly?


----------



## spikersandhu

*Both !But its better to check through skillselect regularly !*


aidataha said:


> Thanks! Can you also please tell me how the invite reaches you at an appropriate time? Do they send you an email? Or does it go on your EOI directly?


----------



## Marat911

shamtah said:


> hello Marat is this a delay mail?


Obviously, yes.


----------



## shamtah

Marat911 said:


> Obviously, yes.


Thank you


----------



## aidataha

Dear all,
I would like to know if you receive a state sponsorship and get nominated what is the next step? Do you receive an invitation in your skillselect account ?


----------



## hlagvankar

skarri1 said:


> When you book your slot they will give you list of documents that are acceptable; lease agreement, bank statement , residence proof certificate, AAdhar card, etc. Take all hard copies- (1 set original and 1 photo copies) you never know which one they will ask so first get your appointment and print that receipt and gather 1-2 supporting documents as requested
> Good luck!


Hi,

I have booked appointment on 21st April. I am taking Ration Card, Electricity Bill and Gas Connection as supporting documents. Hope that would be sufficient for them. And I am doing it from Mumbai from where my passport was issued. Hope i will get PCC on same day

Thanks


----------



## subi

Hi 

I applied 190 on 27th March. My Online immi account changed form PROGRESS TO ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS.

Does anyone know what does that signifies??


----------



## Alnaibii

aidataha said:


> Dear all,
> I would like to know if you receive a state sponsorship and get nominated what is the next step? Do you receive an invitation in your skillselect account ?


Yes, you should receive the invitation the same day.


----------



## scorpio_79

Alnaibii said:


> Yes, you should receive the invitation the same day.


That Alnaibii, may not be true statement. "In Progress" or "Assessment in Progress" been the status my profile been in for the last month or so with zero CO contact. And its not just me. there are several others in the same shoes as me and hence I would say lets wait for the CO contact with patience for the good news. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## scorpio_79

ImmiAccount enhancements

A number of important enhancements will be introduced to ImmiAccount on 17 April 2015.

Assessment in Progress means – "You have provided all the requested information. We might proceed to make a decision on your application. We could also ask you for further information. In this case, the status will return to Information requested."

Source: Agents Gateway – ImmiAccount enhancements


----------



## aidataha

Dear all, 
I received a visa 190 invitation on my skillselect account with 60 days period to lodge a visa, but tomorrow my EOI will loose 10 points for age, do I have to worry about that and lodge my visa today or does my EOI. Freeze? And doesnt loose points?


----------



## skarri1

> Hi,
> 
> I have booked appointment on 21st April. I am taking Ration Card, Electricity Bill and Gas Connection as supporting documents. Hope that would be sufficient for them. And I am doing it from Mumbai from where my passport was issued. Hope i will get PCC on same day
> 
> Thanks


Hi there
If your passport has the same address that you are currently living and ration card or other documents also show the same passport address; yes you will get it on the same day. If passport officer asks you where you are currently staying you tell them Mumbai not Pune.
Final check:
Passport address Mumbai
Online PCC form/slot - Mumbai address
Supporting docs- Mumbai 
Once issued check your PCC for spelling mistakes and stamp/endorse inside passport
Good luck!


----------



## ekojerry

Got my 190 visa today and my cousin got his owe also

VISA lodge 29/01/2015 all document uploaded
Delay letter 24/03/2015
Visa Grant 21/04/2015[/COLOR]


----------



## rameshkd

ekojerry said:


> Got my 190 visa today and my cousin got his owe also
> 
> VISA lodge 29/01/2015 all document uploaded
> Delay letter 24/03/2015
> Visa Grant 21/04/2015[/COLOR]


Congratulations mate.


----------



## ekojerry

Thank mate


----------



## izykvision0

ekojerry said:


> Got my 190 visa today and my cousin got his owe also
> 
> VISA lodge 29/01/2015 all document uploaded
> Delay letter 24/03/2015
> Visa Grant 21/04/2015[/COLOR]


Congrats mate. When does your pcc/medicals expire?


----------



## Danav_Singh

ekojerry said:


> Got my 190 visa today and my cousin got his owe also
> 
> VISA lodge 29/01/2015 all document uploaded
> Delay letter 24/03/2015
> Visa Grant 21/04/2015


Congrats mate.. thats a positive news...


----------



## siddhi817

ekojerry said:


> Got my 190 visa today and my cousin got his owe also
> 
> VISA lodge 29/01/2015 all document uploaded
> Delay letter 24/03/2015
> Visa Grant 21/04/2015[/COLOR]


congratulations dude ! which state did you apply for ?


----------



## siddhi817

marat911 check your status since you applied on 28-01-2015


----------



## ekojerry

izykvision0 said:


> Congrats mate. When does your pcc/medicals expire?


It expires in November 2015


----------



## ekojerry

siddhi817 said:


> marat911 check your status since you applied on 28-01-2015


If you are in Australia already is always easy to get them to grant the visa after a delay letter. I told my CO I want to travel home to visit family


----------



## ekojerry

siddhi817 said:


> congratulations dude ! which state did you apply for ?


Northern Territory


----------



## izykvision0

Got a delay mail today. Applied Mar. 10. Additional info request Apr.10. Surprisingly got the delay mail from another CO in GSM.Adelaide compared to the CO in GSM.Brisbane that requested for police docs and polio cert.


----------



## neodryan

ekojerry said:


> If you are in Australia already is always easy to get them to grant the visa after a delay letter. I told my CO I want to travel home to visit family


have you been previously on 457? how long did they grant the 190 visa after telling the CO that you wanted to travel? congrats by the way to the grant and thanks!


----------



## eagle_flint

aidataha said:


> Dear all,
> I received a visa 190 invitation on my skillselect account with 60 days period to lodge a visa, but tomorrow my EOI will loose 10 points for age, do I have to worry about that and lodge my visa today or does my EOI. Freeze? And doesnt loose points?


I also received invitation to apply for nomination. I think your age should not be a problem. 

Please read below note from NSW acknowledgement email.

*Request to expedite processing*

NSW considers requests to expedite applications in very limited circumstances, for example if:

the applicant will lose points for age within the 12 week processing period; or
the applicant’s visa will expire within the 12 week processing period and the applicant is currently employed in NSW.


----------



## aidataha

Thank you, I was just afraid the EOI might change after the invitation but thank God once you receive the invitation it is locked and doesnt change for a period of 60 days


----------



## BossLadyMo

ekojerry said:


> Got my 190 visa today and my cousin got his owe also
> 
> VISA lodge 29/01/2015 all document uploaded
> Delay letter 24/03/2015
> Visa Grant 21/04/2015[/COLOR]



Congrats! Were you on another visa previously? Did you fill form 80?


----------



## ekojerry

neodryan said:


> have you been previously on 457? how long did they grant the 190 visa after telling the CO that you wanted to travel? congrats by the way to the grant and thanks!


I was initially on a student visa than bridging visa A. I sent a mail on Monday and I given the visa Tuesday


----------



## ekojerry

BossLadyMo said:


> Congrats! Were you on another visa previously? Did you fill form 80?


I was on student visa when I applied then bridging Visa A. I filed form 80 without been asked to do so


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

I applied for NSW on 17/02/2015 with 60 points for ANZSCO 263111 but till now I haven't received an invitation. I updated EOI with Partner skills on 16/04/2015 hence, now it stands at 65 points.
can someone tell me what are my chances of getting an invitation.


----------



## subi

My case open today

Got email from Case officer


----------



## rameshkd

subi said:


> My case open today
> 
> Got email from Case officer


Pls share your timeline


----------



## Seva

ekojerry said:


> I was initially on a student visa than bridging visa A. I sent a mail on Monday and I given the visa Tuesday


Hi there. Congrats on getting your Visa. I have applied at the same days as you, (29th Jan) I asked for medicals on 17th March and they were uploaded on 23rd March. I asked also for form 80 and 1220. However, I have not heard anything from the CO yet. My assessment team is also Adelaide team 7. Do you think I should email them ?I was on student visa and now on bridging visa.

Cheers


----------



## ekojerry

Seva said:


> Hi there. Congrats on getting your Visa. I have applied at the same days as you, (29th Jan) I asked for medicals on 17th March and they were uploaded on 23rd March. I asked also for form 80 and 1220. However, I have not heard anything from the CO yet. My assessment team is also Adelaide team 7. Do you think I should email them ?I was on student visa and now on bridging visa.
> 
> Cheers


You should email them. Since your are here because they issue a couple of 190 visa yesterday


----------



## Seva

ekojerry said:


> You should email them. Since your are here because they issue a couple of 190 visa yesterday


Thanks a lot for your response. I just emailed them. Hopefully it works and I get my VISA. Being in uncertainty is not that pleasant!


----------



## Seva

ekojerry said:


> You should email them. Since your are here because they issue a couple of 190 visa yesterday


I emailed to Adelaide team 7. which organization did you write?


----------



## pk001

please share Victoria time line.


----------



## ekojerry

Seva said:


> I emailed to Adelaide team 7. which organization did you write?


My co from Adelaide team


----------



## Marat911

siddhi817 said:


> marat911 check your status since you applied on 28-01-2015


Since I am offshore, probably, i should wait till july. However I log in in immiaccount and now in field status written :"Assessment in progress", as far as I remember previously it was "processing".


----------



## tahanpaa

Couple of hours ago I have received a verification call from local embassy. They called my previous employer also. They talked with my HR and then ask for me. I also talked with them.
Gods knows what will happen next.


----------



## sameer7106

tahanpaa said:


> Couple of hours ago I have received a verification call from local embassy. They called my previous employer also. They talked with my HR and then ask for me. I also talked with them.
> Gods knows what will happen next.


Hi tahapana,

Your GRANT is on its way......:fingerscrossed:

Regards
Sameer


----------



## liquidsnake2020

HI Forum Members,

I have recently joined EP-Forum. It is such a wonderful place. Life saver...
Thanks for shedding the light on financial requirements of NT.

May I request you to please help me in few more queries.
About me:-

I am going to apply a NT SS for 190 visa. IELTS min7 and overall 7.5 (3 months back), occupation 323111 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer(Avionics) on CSOL-NTSOL, full time paid experience 7years-acknowledgement from TRA on 16-04-2015-expecting positive soon, age 31, spouse(28yrs) and child(1yr) both will be included in my application. Have land on my name worth AUD 100000.

1) How much liquid cash is required to be shown in the bank account?
( I hardly keep savings in bank.Earning good and spending too...)
2) Can i transfer the funds from my father account to my account? Will that be any trouble?
3) Also my father has property and is willing to get it evaluated to support me if needed, would an notarized affidavit from my father to support my financial requirements be accepted? It is a fair good amount beyond AUD 200000.

Also please shed some light on the aspect of 190 grant if i do not have a job offer. Currently aviation jobs are quite networked, i.e. people in contact are approached and positions filled. I have also sent a few mails to recruiters but LOL, not reply so far (Maybe because I don't have work visa). As far as vacancies are concerned, very few are published(i Still managed to snapshot 4 job listings in NT).

My work portfolio/job experience is exceptional as I have been working at one of the aviation's best airlines not only flourishing in this though market but maintaining the reputation of world's best technical reliability.

Can please guide me how must I convince the NT Gov for 190 visa even if i have no job offer?

I have friends there in NT, ready to give address and contacts.Also I have mailed Darwin and Alice springs councils with a general query asking life in Darwin and Alice springs, to ascertain that I am a serious candidate for NT SS.


----------



## homeme

tahanpaa said:


> Couple of hours ago I have received a verification call from local embassy. They called my previous employer also. They talked with my HR and then ask for me. I also talked with them.
> Gods knows what will happen next.


Hi Tahanpaa,

I am sure you will get your direct grant soon....

And do share what they asked for...and did they contacted you directly or was diverted by your boss ?


----------



## sasa2014

hi guys 
where can i find the updated excel file with the timelines?
thx


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

Hi Guys,

I received NSW 190 invitation 
65 points (including partner skills)
I submitted EOI for NSW on 16/02/2015 with 60 points and updated it with 65 (5 points for Partner skills) on 16/04/2015


----------



## tahanpaa

homeme said:


> Hi Tahanpaa,
> 
> I am sure you will get your direct grant soon....
> 
> And do share what they asked for...and did they contacted you directly or was diverted by your boss ?


I hope your wish come true in my life.
They called on my current and previous employers land line phone. They contacted with my current company HR then asked for me. Then call transfer the line in my room and I talked with them. 
He asked some personal information then all about previous employment salary and job duration etc.


----------



## hlagvankar

Hi Everyone,

Submitted VISA application (17th April) and my EOI status changed to LODEGED. I have also uploaded all the supporting documents as well on IMMI account (PCC etc) any idea what would be the next step. What about medical? how much time it generally takes?


----------



## geetsingh

any particular reason why you went for state nomination & 190 visa when you had 60 pts & you could have gone for 189 visa & then to any state of your own choice, even NSW like you doing?


----------



## geetsingh

mhdnajamuddin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received NSW 190 invitation
> 65 points (including partner skills)
> I submitted EOI for NSW on 16/02/2015 with 60 points and updated it with 65 (5 points for Partner skills) on 16/04/2015




any particular reason why you went for state nomination & 190 visa when you had 60 pts & you could have gone for 189 visa & then to any state of your own choice, even NSW like you doing?


----------



## Jeeten#80

IED - depends on PCC and Medicals date.

As you have already done your PCC, you should now do your Medicals at the first opportunity.

Medicals would take 3-4 hours time and then the Clinic/Hospital will upload the medical reports online. This could take on an average 1 week for the medicals to be finalized online (in your IMMI account).

IF you haven't uploaded Form 80, then go ahead and download the latest form from IMMI website and fill it. This has to be done for ALL adult applicants.


Regards,
Jeetendra



hlagvankar said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Submitted VISA application (17th April) and my EOI status changed to LODEGED. I have also uploaded all the supporting documents as well on IMMI account (PCC etc) any idea what would be the next step. What about medical? how much time it generally takes?


----------



## Marat911

sasa2014 said:


> hi guys
> where can i find the updated excel file with the timelines?
> thx


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...OUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=drive_web#gid=29


----------



## aidataha

I have a question about lodging the visa 190, while filling the information about the countries you lived in other than the country of residence, should you fill in the date on which you have entered that country, (suppose I went on a visit visa first then turned into res.), so you fill in the date when you entered or do you fill in the date on which your residency status was issued?


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

geetsingh said:


> any particular reason why you went for state nomination & 190 visa when you had 60 pts & you could have gone for 189 visa & then to any state of your own choice, even NSW like you doing?


Hi Geet,

I have applied for 189 with 60 points on 16 april and i m still waiting for an invite. :confused2:


----------



## Squeak99

Hi folks,
I just received the dreaded delay email today! Has anyone got grants after receiving this?? And has anyone got grants this weeks?


----------



## cocomart

Hello. May I know if any of u paid the visa fee thru debit visa/mastercard???


----------



## spikersandhu

*Guys, I told you earlier that I gave a call to the GSM Adelaide and only the caller machine replied....... but yesterday to my surprise one of the case officer gave me a call and asked about my whereabouts...... He said he is in hospital so will call in few minutes again.......... and after 10 minutes he called again.........then he said that due to internal policies 190 visa has been slow.....I asked him that do i have to wait till July for the outcome and he said no.....you will get your grant in next week......... His english was not fluent and very hard to understand..... but they are very caring and devoted to their work (from what I have perceived).....:cheer2::cheer2::lock1::lock1:hone:hone: *


----------



## BossLadyMo

cocomart said:


> Hello. May I know if any of u paid the visa fee thru debit visa/mastercard???


Yes. I used a debit card, and it worked just fine. I know many many people who used debit mastercards/visa cards. 

No worries.


----------



## homeme

spikersandhu said:


> *Guys, I told you earlier that I gave a call to the GSM Adelaide and only the caller machine replied....... but yesterday to my surprise one of the case officer gave me a call and asked about my whereabouts...... He said he is in hospital so will call in few minutes again.......... and after 10 minutes he called again.........then he said that due to internal policies 190 visa has been slow.....I asked him that do i have to wait till July for the outcome and he said no.....you will get your grant in next week......... His english was not fluent and very hard to understand..... but they are very caring and devoted to their work (from what I have perceived).....:cheer2::cheer2::lock1::lock1:hone:hone: *


Congrats Spikarsandhu...party is on next week !!
I too hope for the same....fingers crossed !


----------



## aidataha

Squeak99 said:


> Hi folks,
> I just received the dreaded delay email today! Has anyone got grants after receiving this?? And has anyone got grants this weeks?


Can anyone explain what is a "delay mail" ?


----------



## hlagvankar

Jeeten#80 said:


> IED - depends on PCC and Medicals date.
> 
> As you have already done your PCC, you should now do your Medicals at the first opportunity.
> 
> Medicals would take 3-4 hours time and then the Clinic/Hospital will upload the medical reports online. This could take on an average 1 week for the medicals to be finalized online (in your IMMI account).
> 
> IF you haven't uploaded Form 80, then go ahead and download the latest form from IMMI website and fill it. This has to be done for ALL adult applicants.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra




Thanks for your reply. What's this form 80 about? Medicals? I thought Case Officer will provide medical dates? I can't see it in IMMI account. Also, are there any delays in processing 190 Visa? I see many people are getting "delay mails". What's that all about? How much time it takes to assign Case Officer? Also, what is direct grant (I saw it in XLS)


----------



## hlagvankar

Hi,

Anyone has idea regarding different STATUS in IMMI account? Mine says "Assessment in progress" What does that mean?


----------



## shivmani

hlagvankar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone has idea regarding different STATUS in IMMI account? Mine says "Assessment in progress" What does that mean?


Earlier it used to be "in progress" and since last weekend, after their system upgradation, it has become "Assessment in progress". It means they have received your application/docs and it's under process. It's a normal status and nothing to worry about.


----------



## spikersandhu

Doesn't mean anything........After 18th April....some system changes have been made........ and every application lodged is showing this message...."Assessment in Progress"


hlagvankar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone has idea regarding different STATUS in IMMI account? Mine says "Assessment in progress" What does that mean?


----------



## shivmani

aidataha said:


> Can anyone explain what is a "delay mail" ?


"delay mail" means your grant might take longer then usual time limits due to very few 190 Visas left in this financial year. 

Nothing to worry, as your application after clearance from CO, will get in queue for grant and you will receive it max by early-July as soon new quota comes in place..

Hope it helps


----------



## ozTov

Does the delay mail by any means specifies that the application is decision ready and all kinds of necessary assessment and verification has already been done? It's just not being granted visa because there are very few of them left for current programme year.

Or they will do any kind of further processing when the counter resets in July?

TIA


----------



## Seva

spikersandhu said:


> *Guys, I told you earlier that I gave a call to the GSM Adelaide and only the caller machine replied....... but yesterday to my surprise one of the case officer gave me a call and asked about my whereabouts...... He said he is in hospital so will call in few minutes again.......... and after 10 minutes he called again.........then he said that due to internal policies 190 visa has been slow.....I asked him that do i have to wait till July for the outcome and he said no.....you will get your grant in next week......... His english was not fluent and very hard to understand..... but they are very caring and devoted to their work (from what I have perceived).....:cheer2::cheer2::lock1::lock1:hone:hone: *


Hi there, may I know where did you get the number for GSM Adelaide? My CO is in Adelaide team as well. I have emailed them but no one has answered me. I have applied for 190 at 29th Jan.


----------



## amitsethiaustralia

Hi,

I have received nomination from NSW for 190 visa & applied on 20 April 2015. I have some queries could you please answer them:

1. What is the current processing time for receiving sponsorship to lodge visa.

2. My wife is unable to prove functional English. But I have added her in my EOI. If get invite from NSW can I remove her name afterwards from EOI at the time of lodging visa ? or If I remove her name now from EOI before NSW approve my application will it impact my selection in any way or not? Please clarify some options as well.

3. I can prove her functional English by getting a certificate from her MBA (Master Of Business Administration) institute saying the complete 2 years education is in English language. But the MBA was not full time could you please tell will it be acceptable or not ?

Thanks In Advance.


----------



## sameer7106

amitsethiaustralia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received nomination from NSW for 190 visa & applied on 20 April 2015. I have some queries could you please answer them:
> 
> 1. What is the current processing time for receiving sponsorship to lodge visa.
> 
> 2. My wife is unable to prove functional English. But I have added her in my EOI. If get invite from NSW can I remove her name afterwards from EOI at the time of lodging visa ? or If I remove her name now from EOI before NSW approve my application will it impact my selection in any way or not? Please clarify some options as well.
> 
> 3. I can prove her functional English by getting a certificate from her MBA (Master Of Business Administration) institute saying the complete 2 years education is in English language. But the MBA was not full time could you please tell will it be acceptable or not ?
> 
> Thanks In Advance.


Hi mate,

First ask yourself that is moving to Australia was your only dream??? Because for many of us who are here in expat they will reply *YES* to this question  . Now if your answer is also the same then why the heck you want to remove your spouse from the application. Trust me brother it will be very difficult for you to get her the PR at later stage and its costly too.

I would suggest your wife to take the PTE-A and get the things done as it will merely cost you INR 9300 ONLY to make both of your dreams come true.

Do think about it mate and all the best for your invite.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## aj_ferns

Hi Guys,
I am in the process of lodging my 190 visa..Wanted to check regarding the question of "National Identity documents" both in the application form as well as the form 80.
I have read that most of you are attaching the voters ID/ Aadhar card here..However my agent has said to write a "No" here as they say that other than our passport, the other documents like voters id and aadhar card etc..are not recognised by the immigration authorities in OZ.

Am a little confused? Should I add them in my application or no? Does it have an impact?
Would really appreciate inputs from seniors and other fellow colleagues.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Kindly share more details LIKE
* When did you apply for VIC SS Nomination?
* When did you apply for NSW SS Nomination?


1) *READ THIS:*
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/729746-australian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-4.html#post6972450

2) From the day you receive INVITE to apply for VISA application, you have 60 days to pay VISA fees, do MEDICALS and PCC and Upload ALL documents. The first STEP is to create your IMMI account and then PAY VISA FEES. Start uploading documents. 

3) 2-4 months is the average time for VISA Grant. IF everything is in place as per the CO, then you may have your visa in 2-3 months. Else it would take around 4 months. This is as per information shared via threads in various forums.


Regards,
Jeetendra




mhdnajamuddin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> yesterday morning I received an invite from NSW and today morning I received an invite from victoria for 263111 with 65 points (including partner skills)
> 
> It states that I need to apply for visa.
> 
> I have a few questions
> 
> 1) Can someone provide me with the list of documents to be uploaded.
> 
> 2) when do we have to pay the visa fees
> 
> 3) how much time does it take to get visa


----------



## Jeeten#80

People have already uploaded one of these documents AADHAAR card, PAN Card and VOTER ID and have received their Visa Grant without any issues.

My friend has uploaded AADHAAR card and has received his VISA.

So go ahead and upload any of these documents without any issues.


** Regarding AGENTS the less said/discussed the better


Regards,
Jeetendra




aj_ferns said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am in the process of lodging my 190 visa..Wanted to check regarding the question of "National Identity documents" both in the application form as well as the form 80.
> I have read that most of you are attaching the voters ID/ Aadhar card here..However my agent has said to write a "No" here as they say that other than our passport, the other documents like voters id and aadhar card etc..are not recognised by the immigration authorities in OZ.
> 
> Am a little confused? Should I add them in my application or no? Does it have an impact?
> Would really appreciate inputs from seniors and other fellow colleagues.


----------



## Jeeten#80

1. The current time for SS Visa depends, as now a days few people those who have applied for SS visas are getting delays emails *whereas *there are others who have received their visa's. Few threads indicate that a Visa Grant for SS applicants those who have recently applied would be delayed until July when new quota is released. So there isn't any concrete answer to the time frame as of now. Others might have different opinion. SO TRY reading threads related to 190 / SS for a clear picture.

2. Including your wife in your PR Visa application in the best thing in terms of money, time and ease of getting visa.

3. Prior to doing her MBA your wife might have completed Graduation and if the course was a full time degree course and medium of instruction was English then no worries.
Ask that College/Institute/University for Medium instruction letter.
*OR*
The English language test is the other option if you WANT TO AVOID paying the VAC2 fees.

Regards,
Jeetendra




amitsethiaustralia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received nomination from NSW for 190 visa & applied on 20 April 2015. I have some queries could you please answer them:
> 
> 1. What is the current processing time for receiving sponsorship to lodge visa.
> 
> 2. My wife is unable to prove functional English. But I have added her in my EOI. If get invite from NSW can I remove her name afterwards from EOI at the time of lodging visa ? or If I remove her name now from EOI before NSW approve my application will it impact my selection in any way or not? Please clarify some options as well.
> 
> 3. I can prove her functional English by getting a certificate from her MBA (Master Of Business Administration) institute saying the complete 2 years education is in English language. But the MBA was not full time could you please tell will it be acceptable or not ?
> 
> Thanks In Advance.


----------



## aidataha

Hi everyone, 
I have a question with regards to the visa application, I have already submitted and paid for my visa a few days ago, then yesterday I started uploading documents, there is a list of documents listed under the name of every applicant, now I did attach most of these.

my question is about the medicals as I found a link to get the health details then answered some questions and it lead me to a REFERRAL LETTER TO MEDICAL exams With a HAP number for each family member.

now should I print and take this letter to the medical authority assigned and start my examination or should I wait for the CO to be assigned and then he would ask me to do them like I've seen many people post that they were asked to do the medicals and didn't do them on their own, I also read on the government website that if you already lodged a visa application on the part of WHEN TO ARRANGE YOUR HEALTH EXAMINATION, it says that you should not do it until you get an email or a note from the CO to do them as this will delay the process, but since I already have an HAP ID provided by the immi account I don't see a reason to wait..

But I'm confused so please advise


----------



## Jeeten#80

Most of the people get done with MEDICALS and PCC before the CO has been assigned, in order to get Direct GRANT.

Few people wait for CO to be assigned and further instructions to be given by CO.

To expedite your process its best you do your MEDICALS and PCC at he earliest. 

Regards,
Jeetendra



aidataha said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have a question with regards to the visa application, I have already submitted and paid for my visa a few days ago, then yesterday I started uploading documents, there is a list of documents listed under the name of every applicant, now I did attach most of these.
> 
> my question is about the medicals as I found a link to get the health details then answered some questions and it lead me to a REFERRAL LETTER TO MEDICAL exams With a HAP number for each family member.
> 
> now should I print and take this letter to the medical authority assigned and start my examination or should I wait for the CO to be assigned and then he would ask me to do them like I've seen many people post that they were asked to do the medicals and didn't do them on their own, I also read on the government website that if you already lodged a visa application on the part of WHEN TO ARRANGE YOUR HEALTH EXAMINATION, it says that you should not do it until you get an email or a note from the CO to do them as this will delay the process, but since I already have an HAP ID provided by the immi account I don't see a reason to wait..
> 
> But I'm confused so please advise


----------



## rubyracer

Hi I am a software engineer who has not yet gone for ACS. Can you please advise on which states it is best to apply for SS for a ANZCO 261313.

Also if states are currently handing out nominations. Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeeten#80

FOR Occupation code 261313 - the best STATES for SS would definitely be VIC and NSW (its anybody's guess).

Both of these States are currently accepting nomination. BUT the process for both the STATES are different.

So read through threads relating to NSW SS/VIC SS/190 for more details on the process.
If you are going to Apply for VIC SS then you need 7 in each band of IELTS.


Regards,
Jeetendra



rubyracer said:


> Hi I am a software engineer who has not yet gone for ACS. Can you please advise on which states it is best to apply for SS for a ANZCO 261313.
> 
> Also if states are currently handing out nominations. Thanks in advance


----------



## aidataha

Hi, I want to ask anyone who knows about the conditions of visa 190, once you are granted a visa do you have to go to the state and stay for 2 years immediately after landing or could you just land to validate your visa and then come back within a 5 years period of time? Or 3 years in this case,

please advise
thanks


----------



## shwedesai

Can someone please help to clarify my doubt. 

Now am interested in NSW 190. I have submitted my EOI with proper selection of region NSW and Visa type 190. 

Now should I just wait for an invite from NSW for the EOI submitted ? or do I need to submit any form for NSW separately. 

Please Advise.


----------



## Jeeten#80

You have to wait until NSW, sends you an invite to apply for NSW SS Nomination.

Regards,
Jeetendra




shwedesai said:


> Can someone please help to clarify my doubt.
> 
> Now am interested in NSW 190. I have submitted my EOI with proper selection of region NSW and Visa type 190.
> 
> Now should I just wait for an invite from NSW for the EOI submitted ? or do I need to submit any form for NSW separately.
> 
> Please Advise.


----------



## spikersandhu

Its your choice dear, if you want to go to other state first and then the sponsoring state.... basically you have to fulfill the promise made to the state that you would stay in the sponsoring state for two years and hopefully be settled there........ Then only you can apply for citizenship...... !!!!!!! :spit::spit:lane:lane:


aidataha said:


> Hi, I want to ask anyone who knows about the conditions of visa 190, once you are granted a visa do you have to go to the state and stay for 2 years immediately after landing or could you just land to validate your visa and then come back within a 5 years period of time? Or 3 years in this case,
> 
> please advise
> thanks


----------



## Akotas

spikersandhu said:


> Its your choice dear, if you want to go to other state first and then the sponsoring state.... basically you have to fulfill the promise made to the state that you would stay in the sponsoring state for two years and hopefully be settled there........ Then only you can apply for citizenship...... !!!!!!! :spit::spit:lane:lane:


spikersandhu Any news from your CO yet?


----------



## Danav_Singh

Akotas said:


> spikersandhu Any news from your CO yet?


You heard anything back? Your and mine lodge date is same. I almost resigned to the fact that i wont get golden mail before july.


----------



## Akotas

Danav_Singh said:


> You heard anything back? Your and mine lodge date is same. I almost resigned to the fact that i wont get golden mail before july.


No Danav. Nothing Yet. My PCC was sent last week and I sent them an email asking them if they have received it yet. (my country still follows the archaic mailing system in this matter ). So far nothing. Maybe something sooner or later. :fingerscrossed::juggle:


----------



## Danav_Singh

Akotas said:


> No Danav. Nothing Yet. My PCC was sent last week and I sent them an email asking them if they have received it yet. (my country still follows the archaic mailing system in this matter ). So far nothing. Maybe something sooner or later. :fingerscrossed::juggle:


I got the delay mail on 31st march. I mailed them last week if they need anything from me. They replied back with a liner "please refer to our previous mail".


----------



## Akotas

I didn't get any delay email though.


----------



## tahanpaa

I also didn't receive any delay mail except a verification call from local embassy last week. No co contacted still now from lodgement date.


----------



## Danav_Singh

tahanpaa said:


> I also didn't receive any delay mail except a verification call from local embassy last week. No co contacted still now from lodgement date.


You will get grant before july if everything else is ok. They have almost cleared all files till 31st january.....


----------



## sameer7106

Danav_Singh said:


> You will get grant before july if everything else is ok. They have almost cleared all files till 31st january.....


Hi Danav,

if i am not wrong i guess you are already in Australia right???

Regards
Sameer


----------



## aidataha

Akotas said:


> No Danav. Nothing Yet. My PCC was sent last week and I sent them an email asking them if they have received it yet. (my country still follows the archaic mailing system in this matter ). So far nothing. Maybe something sooner or later. :fingerscrossed::juggle:


Hi, Inoticed you sent the PCC by mail, I only uploaded scanned colored copies do I have to send the originals by mail? Please advise


----------



## tahanpaa

Danav_Singh said:


> You will get grant before july if everything else is ok. They have almost cleared all files till 31st january.....


Your wish give me a great relief but frustration increases day day.


----------



## ozTov

Danav_Singh said:


> You will get grant before july if everything else is ok. They have almost cleared all files till 31st january.....


I lodged my one on Nov 27th and in my last call with CO he told me I could be getting my result at the end of March. But unfortunately on around 15th of march got the delay email. I don't see many applicant from that period waiting for grant. 

Dunno if my being from High risk country contributed to the delay.


----------



## Akotas

aidataha said:


> Hi, Inoticed you sent the PCC by mail, I only uploaded scanned colored copies do I have to send the originals by mail? Please advise


I wished my country's police department allowed that. My PCC was sent by the police department directly to my CO's office. I was not given any original copy.


----------



## Danav_Singh

sameer7106 said:


> Hi Danav,
> 
> if i am not wrong i guess you are already in Australia right???
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Yes i am. I initially thought they might have different processing time for onshore applicants but now after some research found out that onshore applicantions are actually subject to more delays as bridging visa is granted to them at the time of lodgement.


----------



## tahanpaa

Danav_Singh said:


> Yes i am. I initially thought they might have different processing time for onshore applicants but now after some research found out that onshore applicantions are actually subject to more delays as bridging visa is granted to them at the time of lodgement.


Atlast i am really happy to see someone who do research before making any comment.
Great Danav!!!!


----------



## ytommyla

granted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
first entery 30 of July


----------



## Jeeten#80

||| Congratulations |||

All The Best!!!



ytommyla said:


> granted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> first entery 30 of July


----------



## izykvision0

ytommyla said:


> granted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> first entery 30 of July


Congrats. Does that mean ur pcc expires in July 2015?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Are there any ICT Applicants those who have applied for VIC SS Nomination in January/February/March 2015 AND still AWAITING OUTCOME??


----------



## tahanpaa

Jeeten#80 said:


> Are there any ICT Applicants those who have applied for VIC SS Nomination in January/February/March 2015 AND still AWAITING OUTCOME??


Dear I make this statement from my experience. I have rejected from Victoria. Actually they are little bit choosy rather than other state. Moreover as they not take any charge for visa application a huge number of onshore application they deal with. So its very normal if they give you negative response after 12 weeks.
Hope for the best.


----------



## Danav_Singh

ytommyla said:


> granted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> first entery 30 of July


Congrats mate....

You applied sometime in july 2014. Long wait for you....


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thanks for sharing your experience!

One should never apply for anything with the fear of failure.

Hoping for the best.







tahanpaa said:


> Dear I make this statement from my experience. I have rejected from Victoria. Actually they are little bit choosy rather than other state. Moreover as they not take any charge for visa application a huge number of onshore application they deal with. So its very normal if they give you negative response after 12 weeks.
> Hope for the best.


----------



## tahanpaa

Jeeten#80 said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience!
> 
> One should never apply for anything with the fear of failure.
> 
> Hoping for the best.


I am extremely sorry if it goes negative motive. I believe your must be positive but we always keep alternative thinking thats why I shared with you.
Cheers!!!


----------



## Jeeten#80

I have an alternate for VIC SS, which is 189. Its indicated in my Signature.

I have been in Vic in 2006, 2007 and 2008, so hoping for the best.

Anyways if VIC SS doesn't work out then 189 will for sure in August 2015, if no major rule changes.

Cheers.



tahanpaa said:


> I am extremely sorry if it goes negative motive. I believe your must be positive but we always keep alternative thinking thats why I shared with you.
> Cheers!!!


----------



## tahanpaa

Jeeten#80 said:


> I have an alternate for VIC SS, which is 189. Its indicated in my Signature.
> 
> I have been in Vic in 2006, 2007 and 2008, so hoping for the best.
> 
> Anyways if VIC SS doesn't work out then 189 will for sure in August 2015, if no major rule changes.
> 
> Cheers.


This sounds good. Hoping the best


----------



## vixiv

awaiting VIC SS, MArch 26th


----------



## Jeeten#80

What is your Occupation Code and how many points do you have?
55+5(SS) or 60+5(SS)?





vixiv said:


> awaiting VIC SS, MArch 26th


----------



## vixiv

55 + 5 ( vic ss), 263111


----------



## ytommyla

izykvision0 said:


> Congrats. Does that mean ur pcc expires in July 2015?


they prolonged term of pcc (3 month more)


----------



## BossLadyMo

I just got the delay mail. I lodged 29th of March.


----------



## tahanpaa

BossLadyMo said:


> I just got the delay mail. I lodged 29th of March.


You are lucky at least received some communication from their end. But I am with empty hand here :confused2:


----------



## sasa2014

ytommyla said:


> izykvision0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. Does that mean ur pcc expires in July 2015?
> 
> 
> 
> they prolonged term of pcc (3 month more)
Click to expand...

Hi ytommyla, congrats.... When did you apply ? ..and which state?


----------



## Danav_Singh

Danav_Singh said:


> Congrats mate....
> 
> You applied sometime in july 2014. Long wait for you....


Someone badly f****d up the 190 spreadsheet :-(


----------



## chikkubinil

Hello, I got invitation for 189 visa.but I don't have birth certificate.is it compulsory for 189 visa.please reply


----------



## Jeeten#80

You may use Passport or 10th STD mark sheet indicating your DOB instead.....

All The Best!!!





chikkubinil said:


> Hello, I got invitation for 189 visa.but I don't have birth certificate.is it compulsory for 189 visa.please reply


----------



## sameer7106

chikkubinil said:


> Hello, I got invitation for 189 visa.but I don't have birth certificate.is it compulsory for 189 visa.please reply


Hi,

its not mandatory to provide the birth certificate as suggested by Jiten. but i read it some different thread where the applicant's CO was adamant for the birth certificate and finally at the 11'th hour the applicant has to provide the same.

So i would suggest you to be prepared for everything.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## blehill

Hello everyone,

I am going to lodge my VISA Application soon. So if anyone has prepared any checklist of required docs, please share. Also if anyone can share the steps, it would be a great help.

Thanks in advance.

:help:


----------



## Jeeten#80

Read the following thread End to End and it would solve most of your queries....

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/729746-australian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-4.html#post6980362




blehill said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am going to lodge my VISA Application soon. So if anyone has prepared any checklist of required docs, please share. Also if anyone can share the steps, it would be a great help.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> :help:


----------



## hlagvankar

Hi Guys,

Is it advisable to do Medical before CO is assigned? My consultancy told me to wait for Medical till CO is assigned. Few of my friends(plus few members on this forum) suggested me to get medical done.

so should I go ahead with Medical?


----------



## Jeeten#80

IT ALL depends when you have submitted your VISA Application online....
In order to maximize your IED into Australia, your should try and complete your MEDICALS and PCC say around 30 days after you lodge your visa...

But as you have already done your PCC, there isn't any harm in doing your Medicals now...

When did you lodge your VISA application online?




hlagvankar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is it advisable to do Medical before CO is assigned? My consultancy told me to wait for Medical till CO is assigned. Few of my friends(plus few members on this forum) suggested me to get medical done.
> 
> so should I go ahead with Medical?


----------



## hlagvankar

Jeeten#80 said:


> IT ALL depends when you have submitted your VISA Application online....
> In order to maximize your IED into Australia, your should try and complete your MEDICALS and PCC say around 30 days after you lodge your visa...
> 
> But as you have already done your PCC, there isn't any harm in doing your Medicals now...
> 
> When did you lodge your VISA application online?


Hi Jeeten,

I have submitted my Visa application on 17th April 2015.


----------



## artiste

Lodged my visa on April 1, contacted by CO today (May 04) requesting for PCC. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jeeten#80

So I would suggest you to go for medicals say around...15th May...

In order to get DIRECT GRANT, most of the people do Medicals and PCC before CO is assigned 





hlagvankar said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> I have submitted my Visa application on 17th April 2015.


----------



## sasa2014

hello, mates, 

any 190 visa grant lately ? what a long wait ....


----------



## hlagvankar

Jeeten#80 said:


> So I would suggest you to go for medicals say around...15th May...
> 
> In order to get DIRECT GRANT, most of the people do Medicals and PCC before CO is assigned


I am going this weekend for Medicals. Hope that should not be an issue?


----------



## Jeeten#80

That shouldn't be an issue...

DO let us know how it goes...

If you are doing it at Ruby Hall, Pune then...let us know the current process at the hospital and the fees.




hlagvankar said:


> I am going this weekend for Medicals. Hope that should not be an issue?


----------



## hlagvankar

Jeeten#80 said:


> That shouldn't be an issue...
> 
> DO let us know how it goes...
> 
> If you are doing it at Ruby Hall, Pune then...let us know the current process at the hospital and the fees.


Yeah, I am doing it from Ruby hall. I talked to receptionist and below are the details. 

Fee
----------
3500/-

Documents 
------------
Passport (original+2 Xerox), referral letter(you will get it when you apply for Visa), 2 Photos and any past medical reports(X-ray etc)

Appointment
-------------
There is no need to take appointment as such. You need to visit between 12-2 PM (Mon-Sat)


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thanks and All The Best!!!



hlagvankar said:


> Yeah, I am doing it from Ruby hall. I talked to receptionist and below are the details.
> 
> Fee
> ----------
> 3500/-
> 
> Documents
> ------------
> Passport (original+2 Xerox), referral letter(you will get it when you apply for Visa), 2 Photos and any past medical reports(X-ray etc)
> 
> Appointment
> -------------
> There is no need to take appointment as such. You need to visit between 12-2 PM (Mon-Sat)


----------



## tahanpaa

sasa2014 said:


> hello, mates,
> 
> any 190 visa grant lately ? what a long wait ....


I think 190 applicants not lucky for their grant for next 2 month. Its not mine but forum experience. I had not received any delay mail or co as well.


----------



## spikersandhu

*Completed 75 days of visa lodgement......Got CO assigned mail......paid VAC2 but ......waiting......waiting.........n still waiting for the golden mail....!!!!!!:blabla:*


----------



## hlagvankar

Any idea what if VISA is rejected for some reason? Will people get their VISA fee back?
What are the chances of not getting grant?

Just asking


----------



## blehill

*Paying fee before Application submission*

Hi friends,

Is it possible to pay the fee before submitting the application?

I have got a person who is helping me to pay the fee with his card.

I wan't to verify my details one more time. So is it ok if he pays the fee now and I submit the application later?

I have seen a link for paying fee in the homepage of Immiaacount. That's why asking for the possibility.

Please help.


----------



## sasa2014

spikersandhu said:


> *Completed 75 days of visa lodgement......Got CO assigned mail......paid VAC2 but ......waiting......waiting.........n still waiting for the golden mail....!!!!!!:blabla:*


you are lucky mate...
i applied on the same day as you (18 feb) but no CO contact nor any email...
=(
when will i get my visa..................................................


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF visa is rejected for FALSE Documentation/Over claiming of points....then For sure VISA FEES won't be REFUNDED...

Regarding chances of NOT getting Grant....no one can tell for sure....But based on your profile and other similar profiles in the forum you could take a call...

BUT don't think on these lines.....now!!!

Just relax and enjoy the moment!!!




hlagvankar said:


> Any idea what if VISA is rejected for some reason? Will people get their VISA fee back?
> What are the chances of not getting grant?
> 
> Just asking


----------



## humboldt

My apologies for cross posting. Simply too happy to share a good news.

Just got the golden mail today ... VISA 190. Thank you Lord.
Thanks to all the members who provided useful information.

Time line:
EOI Lodged : 20 Feb
QLD SS: 23 Feb
Invite: 26 Feb
Visa 190 Lodged: 3 Mar
Delay Mail: 16 Apr
Visa Grant: 6 May

To all visa 190 applicants... keep the faith.


----------



## Danav_Singh

humboldt said:


> My apologies for cross posting. Simply too happy to share a good news.
> 
> Just got the golden mail today ... VISA 190. Thank you Lord.
> Thanks to all the members who provided useful information.
> 
> Time line:
> EOI Lodged : 20 Feb
> QLD SS: 23 Feb
> Invite: 26 Feb
> Visa 190 Lodged: 3 Mar
> Delay Mail: 16 Apr
> Visa Grant: 6 May
> 
> To all visa 190 applicants... keep the faith.


Btw, did you got any kind of communication in between except delay mail? Did your last action date ever got updated?


----------



## humboldt

Danav_Singh said:


> Btw, did you got any kind of communication in between except delay mail? Did your last action date ever got updated?


Just one delay email. The next email was the visa. Last action date did not get updated.


----------



## BossLadyMo

humboldt said:


> Just one delay email. The next email was the visa. Last action date did not get updated.



I'm an onshore Qld Agric Consultant also....just like you....hoping for my grant soonest...fingers crossed lol


----------



## Buffal0

Got my sc190 grant yesterday applied on dec 20, delay was due to my spouse medicals was not cleared with the first test. Medicals got cleared on apr 1st, so actual waiting period started after her medicals got cleared. Best wishes for everyone, cheers

NSW SS invite: 17 Dec
Visa 190 Lodged: 20 Dec
Requested form 80: Feb 13
Spouse Medical Cleared: 1 Apr
Delay Mail: 4 Apr
Visa Grant: 6 May


----------



## Buffal0

izykvision0 said:


> Congrats mate. Are u onshore or offshore. Pcc expiry date is? Did u ever call dibp after delay mail?


Thanks  Im onshore applicant. Got my AFP certificate on 29/12/14; medical cleared on 23/12/14.
Yes spoke with different case officers 2 times after Apr 1st.


----------



## Jeeten#80

||| Congratulations |||


All The Best!!!




Buffal0 said:


> Got my sc190 grant yesterday applied on dec 20, delay was due to my spouse medicals was not cleared with the first test. Medicals got cleared on apr 1st, so actual waiting period started after her medicals got cleared. Best wishes for everyone, cheers
> 
> NSW SS invite: 17 Dec
> Visa 190 Lodged: 20 Dec
> Requested form 80: Feb 13
> Spouse Medical Cleared: 1 Apr
> Delay Mail: 4 Apr
> Visa Grant: 6 May


----------



## sameer7106

Buffal0 said:


> Got my sc190 grant yesterday applied on dec 20, delay was due to my spouse medicals was not cleared with the first test. Medicals got cleared on apr 1st, so actual waiting period started after her medicals got cleared. Best wishes for everyone, cheers
> 
> NSW SS invite: 17 Dec
> Visa 190 Lodged: 20 Dec
> Requested form 80: Feb 13
> Spouse Medical Cleared: 1 Apr
> Delay Mail: 4 Apr
> Visa Grant: 6 May


*congratulations buddy and all the very best for your future!!*

Regards
Sameer


----------



## hlagvankar

How initial entry date is decided? From the time the visa is granted or from the time you upload your Medical/PCC? How can I delay IED?

I am planning to go Australia probably next year and I will resign on Feb 2016. Considering 3 month notice period I will be released in May.


----------



## Jeeten#80

In MOST of the cases it is decided based on PCC/ MEDICALS whichever is done first.

You can't delay it, as you have already done your PCC last month.

THE BEST way to delay IED is to do PCC and MEDICALS 30-35 days after ONE lodges VISA Application online by paying the FEES, uploading ALL other documents and filling the ONLINE 17 page VISA APP form.





hlagvankar said:


> How initial entry date is decided? From the time the visa is granted or from the time you upload your Medical/PCC? How can I delay IED?
> 
> I am planning to go Australia probably next year and I will resign on Feb 2016. Considering 3 month notice period I will be released in May.


----------



## hlagvankar

Hi Guys,

This question is on behalf of one of my friend. He received NSW mail requesting 300AUD to get invitation from them.

Is it ok if he pays 300 AUD? Can he be sure that they will send invitation after paying 300 AUD?


----------



## tirik.ijrad

hlagvankar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This question is on behalf of one of my friend. He received NSW mail requesting 300AUD to get invitation from them.
> 
> Is it ok if he pays 300 AUD? Can he be sure that they will send invitation after paying 300 AUD?


It's skeptical... NSW doesn't send such mails requesting for payments!!!
Rather NSW sends invitation mail to lodge online application for NSW nomination and when you submit this application you are asked for payment of 300 AUD. They don't ask for payment first.


----------



## hlagvankar

tirik.ijrad said:


> It's skeptical... NSW doesn't send such mails requesting for payments!!!
> Rather NSW sends invitation mail to lodge online application for NSW nomination and when you submit this application you are asked for payment of 300 AUD. They don't ask for payment first.


Yeah, I mean its similar mail to lodge an application and pay 300 AUD. But when I got Victoria invitation I saw it in my SkillSelect account. But for NSW my friend can't see invitation in SkillSelect account.

So is it like, you lodge application within 14 days and pay 300 AUD then only he can see invitation in Skill Select account as we require that ID to apply for Visa? Or the mail is itself an invitation(which I see highly unlikely after reading it)


----------



## tirik.ijrad

hlagvankar said:


> Yeah, I mean its similar mail to lodge an application and pay 300 AUD. But when I got Victoria invitation I saw it in my SkillSelect account. But for NSW my friend can't see invitation in SkillSelect account.
> 
> So is it like, you lodge application within 14 days and pay 300 AUD then only he can see invitation in Skill Select account as we require that ID to apply for Visa? Or the mail is itself an invitation(which I see highly unlikely after reading it)


No. NSW refers different system.
One has to lodge application in their portal seeking state sponsorship only and only after NSW's mail for lodging such application. And NSW doesn't sell nominations. Your lodged application will be assessed by NSW, they will check all your documents for which you are claiming points, and upon getting successful on assessment, you will receive nomination in skill select. From then on...you know rest.
Hope now you have clear picture.


----------



## harsimranjit.makkar

Hi,

Can someone tell me whether I need the skills assessment from ACS in case I have completed my 1 year of employment in Australia. I got my skills accessed by ACR in last October. At that time I had 5 months of experience in Australia. 

If the answer is no, how can I substantiate the points which I can get for Australian employment.


----------



## hlagvankar

tirik.ijrad said:


> No. NSW refers different system.
> One has to lodge application in their portal seeking state sponsorship only and only after NSW's mail for lodging such application. And NSW doesn't sell nominations. Your lodged application will be assessed by NSW, they will check all your documents for which you are claiming points, and upon getting successful on assessment, you will receive nomination in skill select. From then on...you know rest.
> Hope now you have clear picture.


That's strange. In the mail they have provided a link to lodge an application and payment. Also, they have mentioned that link will expire after certain number exceeds or after 14 days are passed. I asked him to check with his consultancy for better clarity.

I remember I applied on Victoria's site for nomination and same is reflected in Skill Select account. Don't know whether it is new procedure or what

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jeeten#80

NSW and VIC have different processes for SS Nomination Application.

When you Apply for VIC SS Nomination (on their Site) nothing is reflected in Skillselect account (I have applied for VIC SS Nomination and awaiting outcome). EOI status still shows "SUBMITTED"

Status of EOI in Skillselect account is updated ONLY when you receive an Invite from DIBP for VISA application....POST positive outcome of your VIC SS Nomination. OR in case you withdraw or suspend your EOI.

Anyways ask your Friend to check with his Agent.




hlagvankar said:


> That's strange. In the mail they have provided a link to lodge an application and payment. Also, they have mentioned that link will expire after certain number exceeds or after 14 days are passed. I asked him to check with his consultancy for better clarity.
> 
> I remember I applied on Victoria's site for nomination and same is reflected in Skill Select account. Don't know whether it is new procedure or what
> 
> Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jeeten#80

What is ACR?





harsimranjit.makkar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone tell me whether I need the skills assessment from ACS in case I have completed my 1 year of employment in Australia. I got my skills accessed by *ACR* in last October. At that time I had 5 months of experience in Australia.
> 
> If the answer is no, how can I substantiate the points which I can get for Australian employment.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

hlagvankar said:


> That's strange. In the mail they have provided a link to lodge an application and payment. Also, they have mentioned that link will expire after certain number exceeds or after 14 days are passed. I asked him to check with his consultancy for better clarity.
> 
> I remember I applied on Victoria's site for nomination and same is reflected in Skill Select account. Don't know whether it is new procedure or what
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I am saying the same.
NSW invites for nomination application while Victoria doesn't invite. One has to submit seeking nomination application first for Victoria.


----------



## Jnk

danhkhan said:


> First Many Congratulations..
> 
> Did u contact them by email or something after delay email? as I lodged it my application on 3rd March as well for SA.
> 
> And can U share whats the context of delay email as I got one email in reply to my email of uploaded documents in which he is stating about levels n all..
> 
> Thanks & Regards.


First Congratulations to Dahnkhan;

I submitted EOI on 27th April and waiting for reply tho... well it is all about their process and it depend on all of them only .. so we can just wait and see what happens but keep the faith and everything will be good if you are legit and documents submitted as per their requirements.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## aidataha

Hi everyone, I have a question about form 80, do we all have to submit it with the documents or should we wait for the CO to ask for it, and does he always ask for it?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Following is the excerpt from DIBP website....regarding FORM 80.*

*****************************************************************

REF: *Form 80—Personal particulars for character assessment*

In some instances you might also be required to provide personal details to allow additional character checks to be undertaken. Your case officer might ask you to complete the following form:

*Form 80—Personal particulars for character assessment *(611KB PDF file).
If you are applying for a visa outside Australia, you do not have to provide this information with your application. You will be advised when it is required.

If you are applying in Australia, you should provide this information with your application.

*****************************************************************

*BUT it has been observed that FORM 80 is requested for people who have traveled internationally. So MOST of the applicants upload it while uploading ALL other documents.*






aidataha said:


> Hi everyone, I have a question about form 80, do we all have to submit it with the documents or should we wait for the CO to ask for it, and does he always ask for it?


----------



## tahanpaa

1st day of 15th week............


----------



## sasa2014

hi folks, 

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications

"The tables below list the earliest lodgement​ dates for applications that have been allocated to processing teams - 31 March 2015 for 190 visa."

what does it mean...
i lodged application on 18 feb... why results not out yet ?


----------



## varundev

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Following is the excerpt from DIBP website....regarding FORM 80.*
> 
> *****************************************************************
> 
> REF: *Form 80—Personal particulars for character assessment*
> 
> In some instances you might also be required to provide personal details to allow additional character checks to be undertaken. Your case officer might ask you to complete the following form:
> 
> *Form 80—Personal particulars for character assessment *(611KB PDF file).
> If you are applying for a visa outside Australia, you do not have to provide this information with your application. You will be advised when it is required.
> 
> If you are applying in Australia, you should provide this information with your application.
> 
> *****************************************************************
> 
> *BUT it has been observed that FORM 80 is requested for people who have traveled internationally. So MOST of the applicants upload it while uploading ALL other documents.*



Hey Jitendra,

Offshore applicant don't need to submit form 80 but when CO demand for it so 

should we account that all documents which was submitted during application are considered o k and only form 80 required ?

what is grant time expected once you submit form 80 ?


If we go through various forums once form 80 and other required documents are submitted so grant is near future. Should we consider it ?

Thanks for your co-operation all time time


----------



## tahanpaa

sasa2014 said:


> hi folks,
> 
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> 
> "The tables below list the earliest lodgement​ dates for applications that have been allocated to processing teams - 31 March 2015 for 190 visa."
> 
> what does it mean...
> i lodged application on 18 feb... why results not out yet ?


Any CO contacted with you?


----------



## Danav_Singh

tahanpaa said:


> Any CO contacted with you?


Buddy, why dont you call them and tell them you are now in 15th week and when can you expect some result


----------



## Jeeten#80

*As indicted I my earlier post,*

"If you are applying for a visa outside Australia, you do not have to provide this information with your application. You will be advised when it is required."


*BUT it has been observed that FORM 80 is requested for people who have traveled internationally. So MOST of the applicants upload it while uploading ALL other documents.*


You never know how they process your application. So can't tell for sure that IF a CO asks for FROM 80 would that indicate ALL other documents submitted are OK.


FORM 80 is an 18 page document AND it consists of loads of information. So we can't say as to when you would expect a grant after submitting it ON the request of CO. Based on the information submitted in FORM 80, concerned CO might ask for more documents.




varundev said:


> Hey Jitendra,
> 
> Offshore applicant don't need to submit form 80 but when CO demand for it so
> 
> should we account that all documents which was submitted during application are considered o k and only form 80 required ?
> 
> what is grant time expected once you submit form 80 ?
> 
> 
> If we go through various forums once form 80 and other required documents are submitted so grant is near future. Should we consider it ?
> 
> Thanks for your co-operation all time time


----------



## sasa2014

tahanpaa said:


> Any CO contacted with you?


i have lodged 190 visa application on 18 Feb ...
no any contact...no CO assigned...no delay email..

i have called them 2 times... one was 4 weeks ago and the other one was 1 week ago...
they told me 1 week ago: the earliest lodgement​ dates for applications is 28 Jan..


+.+'''
so .....
just be patient i guess


----------



## aj_ferns

Hi Guys,

Is there any way to retrieve the original content of the 190 visa tracker? Requesting the admin of the tracker to kindly do the needful; if possible.

If not, can someone start a new tracker which will serve as a ready reference for all of us.


----------



## Squeak99

aj_ferns said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there any way to retrieve the original content of the 190 visa tracker? Requesting the admin of the tracker to kindly do the needful; if possible.
> 
> If not, can someone start a new tracker which will serve as a ready reference for all of us.


I saved a copy of the tracker on 15.03.15 but I don't know how to share it. An excel file can't be uploaded.... can anyone help?


----------



## aj_ferns

Squeak99 said:


> I saved a copy of the tracker on 15.03.15 but I don't know how to share it. An excel file can't be uploaded.... can anyone help?


That's great Squeak99. I too honestly don't know how it can be done:noidea:. 

Calling out to all tech savy seniors and colleagues....

Can someone please help to fix the tracker so that we are back on TRACK


----------



## tahanpaa

Danav_Singh said:


> Buddy, why dont you call them and tell them you are now in 15th week and when can you expect some result


Actually when I write something here it gives me a great relief for that day as so many experts comments on it and suggest something.
Cheers!


----------



## harsimranjit.makkar

My Apologies, it is ACS.



Jeeten#80 said:


> What is ACR?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Kindly provide your points break-up LIKE...

AGE - ??
English Language Ability - ??
Level of educational qualification attained - ??
State/Territory Nomination - ??
Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia and India

Your Australian experience of 1 year in your Nominated Occupation - Gives you 5 points.




harsimranjit.makkar said:


> My Apologies, it is ACS.





> Originally Posted by *harsimranjit.makkar*
> Hi,
> 
> Can someone tell me whether I need the skills assessment from ACS in case I have completed my 1 year of employment in Australia. I got my skills accessed by ACR in last October. At that time I had 5 months of experience in Australia.
> 
> If the answer is no, how can I substantiate the points which I can get for Australian employment.


----------



## ozTov

That means all application till that date has been allocated to processing teams. So yours one has been allocated too. It just maybe your CO didn't need to contact you for anything and they are doing their routine processing/checks. 

And being allocated to a processing team doesn't tell anything about when you will get your grant.

I applied on Nov 27, CO contacted on Jan 16th and still waiting.



sasa2014 said:


> hi buddy,
> u applied on 30 Jan right ?
> i dun understand why the website says "the earliest lodgement​ dates for applications that have been allocated to processing teams is 31 Mar 2015"
> 
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> 
> but how come mine (18 Feb) and yours (30 Jan) is way ahead of this timeline..but still not processed?
> 
> I really dun understand what that statement means ...


----------



## ozTov

Yeah sorry I meant someone from the processing team is processing your application and you still have chance to get direct grant if you are lucky or maybe after the processing from their part is complete and they put it in the grant queue, you will get the frustrating delay mail and have to wait till July for the 190 counter to reset ( hope this wont happen for you ).

My CO asked for my Spouse's english language proof and I provided that, then called them and someone told me I could get my grant at the end of March if everything goes well and if I don't I should call them again maybe.

But at March 17th got the Delay mail. So no chance of getting grant before July.



sasa2014 said:


> omg....r u serious?
> u applied in nov and got allocated to CO in Jan...but still no results?
> 
> mind sharing what CO asks you for ? any extra doc? or reference check?
> 
> ....but does it mean that ....there could still be chance for direct grant for my case?
> i always thought if no further doc is needed...the case will not be allocated to any CO and will be awarded direct grant


----------



## sasa2014

ozTov said:


> Yeah sorry I meant someone from the processing team is processing your application and you still have chance to get direct grant if you are lucky or maybe after the processing from their part is complete and they put it in the grant queue, you will get the frustrating delay mail and have to wait till July for the 190 counter to reset ( hope this wont happen for you ).
> 
> My CO asked for my Spouse's english language proof and I provided that, then called them and someone told me I could get my grant at the end of March if everything goes well and if I don't I should call them again maybe.
> 
> But at March 17th got the Delay mail. So no chance of getting grant before July.


hey have faith.....i read many on the threads....they got grant few days / weeks after they got the "delay email"...
so i think that delay email...doesnt really mean anything...it just means that the processing slows down.


----------



## sasa2014

spikersandhu said:


> *Completed 75 days of visa lodgement......Got CO assigned mail......paid VAC2 but ......waiting......waiting.........n still waiting for the golden mail....!!!!!!:blabla:*


hey mates, any updates from you?


----------



## ozTov

Ha ha I have stopped roaming around the forum and checking Immi account every morning and moving with life. 

From what I understand is maybe they are granting the few visas left to more competitive applicants or who's PCC is expiring or who's occupation is more in immediate demand. This is just a speculation of mine and I can be totally wrong.

Hope you will get yours soon. 



sasa2014 said:


> hey have faith.....i read many on the threads....they got grant few days / weeks after they got the "delay email"...
> so i think that delay email...doesnt really mean anything...it just means that the processing slows down.


----------



## Buffal0

Squeak99 said:


> I saved a copy of the tracker on 15.03.15 but I don't know how to share it. An excel file can't be uploaded.... can anyone help?


Hi, I have created a new sheet for 190 visa with the details as of mid Apr; I did not download with the format i guess? my bad! I have copied/created the new sheet "190 visa" in the same visa tracker excel sheet. Hope it would help Link below.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=379


----------



## danhkhan

Hello Everyone..

I would really appreciate anyone's information regarding the matter.

I lodged my application on 3rd March 15.
CO asked for few docs on 16th April. Uploaded the same day.
Got the acknowledgement on 23rd April but with that it was the DELAY Email as well.
My Wife is pregnant and she is due in 1st week of July.
I told to DIBP today morning and told her our situation that we will not be able to travel after 25th May. Which she noted and asked me put an email the same time as well so can expedite the email to the concerned management. But she told as well that as I have already received a delay email that it is possible that I may not get a positive response as well.
In that case she asked to put the HOLD Email so that hold our visa finalising till the birth of new born.

I wanted to know the process of Hold Email that either i have to submit the Change of Circumstances form just and email subjecting my application no. N Case officer no. will do for it?
And how the process works after when I will send my new born documents? Does it take the same delay times like Visa Process or is it a swift process then?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## harsimranjit.makkar

Please find the details below. I would like to know whether I need to apply for ACS again to claim 5 points of Australian work experience or is there any alternative available.

AGE - 34
English Language Ability - Competent
Level of educational qualification attained - ACS positive
State/Territory Nomination - Yes, nominated by state on 10 February. Valid till 10th June.
Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia and India 
In India I have exp of 7.5 years as per ACS
For Australia I have exp of 5 months as per ACS evaluation as on October 2014. However I am continuing the same job in Australia post my ACS evaluation and I have now completed 1 complete year.

Regards,
Harsimran



Jeeten#80 said:


> Kindly provide your points break-up LIKE...
> 
> AGE - 34
> English Language Ability - Competent
> Level of educational qualification attained - ACS positive
> State/Territory Nomination - Yes, nominated by state on 10 February. Valid till 10th June.
> Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia and India
> In India I have exp of 7.5 years as per ACS
> For Australia I have exp of 5 months as per ACS evaluation as on October 2014. However I am continuing the same job in Australia post my ACS evaluation and I have now completed 1 complete year.
> 
> Your Australian experience of 1 year in your Nominated Occupation - Gives you 5 points.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*There is no need for you to apply with ACS again*...Provided you can arrange any one of the following:


1) *Skilled Employment Reference Example* from your Current employer (See sample attached - _Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf_)


2) *Statutory Declaration* from any of your Colleague...preferably your Team or Manager form your Current Company. (See sample attached - _Statutory Declaration from Colleague.doc_)


As you would have to prove to CO that you are still performing the same duties for which you were accessed by ACS.


You might have provided either of these at the time of applying for ACS last year.


***************************************

You have received SS Nomination approval from which State?






harsimranjit.makkar said:


> Please find the details below. I would like to know whether I need to apply for ACS again to claim 5 points of Australian work experience or is there any alternative available.
> 
> AGE - 34
> English Language Ability - Competent
> Level of educational qualification attained - ACS positive
> State/Territory Nomination - Yes, nominated by state on 10 February. Valid till 10th June.
> Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia and India
> In India I have exp of 7.5 years as per ACS
> For Australia I have exp of 5 months as per ACS evaluation as on October 2014. However I am continuing the same job in Australia post my ACS evaluation and I have now completed 1 complete year.
> 
> Regards,
> Harsimran


----------



## Lovelylass

Hi guys,

I have been following the forum for a while but haven't posted anything yet. I just wanted to let you know that I called the processing centre this morning and they said that unless you have an exceptional case (ie you need your visa granted asap for very serious reasons - she didn't give any examples) visas will now be granted in July. I'm guessing most of them have been approved but they can't actually grant them yet due to the quota. She said they are 'on hold' at the moment.

I haven't had any contact from a CO or a delay email - nothing since I lodged on the 11th Feb (all docs front loaded - onshore applicant - applying for VIC - originally from the UK). The wait has been driving me crazy but I guess we just have to forget about it until July (somehow!). Anyway, I thought I would pass on this info. My take on this is that no news is good news.


----------



## sasa2014

hey mates, i read from other threads that some people's status changed from "assessment in progress" to "application received"...

has anyone experienced that ? does it mean that those people are getting their grant very soon ? or is it a generic change?

mine is still "assessment in progress" ever since i lodged my application in feb...


----------



## varundev

sasa2014 said:


> hey mates, i read from other threads that some people's status changed from "assessment in progress" to "application received"...
> 
> has anyone experienced that ? does it mean that those people are getting their grant very soon ? or is it a generic change?
> 
> mine is still "assessment in progress" ever since i lodged my application in feb...


Hello SASA,

Time of Grant for the application is not mentioned. but expecting time of grant is around 3 months for 190 subclass if all concern documents are up to date and in proper manner what Immigration department required. Medical and PCC is submitted in advance is plus point. Furthermore few people out of many applications was able to get direct grant. However we can expect 4-5 months for 190 subclass due to burden of applications and issuing limit of 190 visa and year ending. 

As soon as your procedure is under progress you will get your golden letter soon. Best wishes for all 

Thanks


----------



## Danav_Singh

varundev said:


> Hello SASA,
> 
> Time of Grant for the application is not mentioned. but expecting time of grant is around 3 months for 190 subclass if all concern documents are up to date and in proper manner what Immigration department required. Medical and PCC is submitted in advance is plus point. Furthermore few people out of many applications was able to get direct grant. However we can expect 4-5 months for 190 subclass due to burden of applications and issuing limit of 190 visa and year ending.
> 
> As soon as your procedure is under progress you will get your golden letter soon. Best wishes for all
> 
> Thanks


Most of the 190 applicants already completed 3 months waiting period. And majority of them dint heard back anything yet..


----------



## Mimi4Au

Hi

I just received my rejection mail today via the agent fro VIC state. It tooks nearly 3 weeks for me to get the result. My occupation is ICT security specialist. 

However as per my agent I hv no othet choice othr than waiting till july 1st. Feels bad. 

Hope australian government wont remove my occupation.


----------



## Danav_Singh

Mimi4Au said:


> Hi
> 
> I just received my rejection mail today via the agent fro VIC state. It tooks nearly 3 weeks for me to get the result. My occupation is ICT security specialist.
> 
> However as per my agent I hv no othet choice othr than waiting till july 1st. Feels bad.
> 
> Hope australian government wont remove my occupation.


Sorry to hear this. But on brighter side you are lucky that it just took them 3 weeks to send you rejection instead of 12 weeks. This will make you eligible to reapply on october for VIC and other states from 1st july if any other state offers sponsorship for your occupation.


----------



## harsimranjit.makkar

Thanks for the response. I got SS from Victoria.

I need some more information. 

While submitting the EOI, shall I mention the Australian experience end date as Current/Blank or shall I update the date what is mentioned in ACS i.e. 16 Oct 2014.

Also, as I have completed 1 year in Australia, can I also claim the 5 points for professional year completion in Australia. What documents would be needed to claim these points. 


Regards,
Harsimran



Jeeten#80 said:


> *There is no need for you to apply with ACS again*...Provided you can arrange any one of the following:
> 
> 
> 1) *Skilled Employment Reference Example* from your Current employer (See sample attached - _Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf_)
> 
> 
> 2) *Statutory Declaration* from any of your Colleague...preferably your Team or Manager form your Current Company. (See sample attached - _Statutory Declaration from Colleague.doc_)
> 
> 
> As you would have to prove to CO that you are still performing the same duties for which you were accessed by ACS.
> 
> 
> You might have provided either of these at the time of applying for ACS last year.
> 
> 
> ***************************************
> 
> You have received SS Nomination approval from which State?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see my comments inline...





harsimranjit.makkar said:


> Thanks for the response. I got SS from Victoria.
> 
> I need some more information.
> 
> While submitting the EOI, shall I mention the Australian experience end date as Current/Blank or shall I update the date what is mentioned in ACS i.e. 16 Oct 2014.
> 
> *[JEET]* - Leave End Date as Blank.
> 
> Also, as I have completed 1 year in Australia, can I also claim the 5 points for professional year completion in Australia. What documents would be needed to claim these points.
> 
> *[JEET]* - As indicated earlier, you will be able to claim 5 points for your Australian experience.
> 
> Employment documents would be sufficient...LIKE
> 
> * Pay Slips
> * Tax Documents
> * Employment Contract..etc...
> 
> Also arrange for a FRESH employment reference letter...As you would have to prove to CO that you are still performing the same duties for which you were accessed by ACS in Oct 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Harsimran


----------



## sasa2014

Danav_Singh said:


> Most of the 190 applicants already completed 3 months waiting period. And majority of them dint heard back anything yet..


exactly.......my application almost reached 3 mths limit..but not hearing anything back yet 

has anyone's status changed from "Assessment in progress" to "Application received"?
just wondering what it means..
coz some changed...but some didnt...


----------



## Seva

sasa2014 said:


> exactly.......my application almost reached 3 mths limit..but not hearing anything back yet
> 
> has anyone's status changed from "Assessment in progress" to "Application received"?
> just wondering what it means..
> coz some changed...but some didnt...


The day my application passed 3 months I got an email about the filled capacities of 190 visa and they said there will be a delay on giving the visas.


----------



## Seva

sasa2014 said:


> exactly.......my application almost reached 3 mths limit..but not hearing anything back yet
> 
> has anyone's status changed from "Assessment in progress" to "Application received"?
> just wondering what it means..
> coz some changed...but some didnt...


And yes the day I reached to 3 months since applying for my visa, the status changed to "Application Recieved" . What does it mean? :confused2:


----------



## Seva

sasa2014 said:


> hey mates, i read from other threads that some people's status changed from "assessment in progress" to "application received"...
> 
> has anyone experienced that ? does it mean that those people are getting their grant very soon ? or is it a generic change?
> 
> mine is still "assessment in progress" ever since i lodged my application in feb...


yes mine changed to "Application recieved" but I donno really what does it mean!:confused2:


----------



## hlagvankar

received mail from Visa Officer (in less than a month) for medicals. I am planning to undergo medicals on 15th May.

Any idea how much time will it take for visa after medical results are uploaded?


----------



## aidataha

I wonder how it can change from "assessment in progress" to "aplication received" shouldn't this one be before? My application once I paid immediately gave "Application received" I didn't get "assessment in progress" at any point still..so I thought "Application received" is the first status you get, is it ?


----------



## sasa2014

aidataha said:


> I wonder how it can change from "assessment in progress" to "aplication received" shouldn't this one be before? My application once I paid immediately gave "Application received" I didn't get "assessment in progress" at any point still..so I thought "Application received" is the first status you get, is it ?


from the answers from other buddy...it seems that "application received" is the first stage and "assessment in progress" is the last stage before granting...

if this logic is correct, its kinda strange that for some people...their change changed back from "assessment in progress" to "application received"..

some people mentioned due to quota limit, immi push back some of the applications from the granting queue....hence..."assessment in progress" to "application received"..

i dunno..


----------



## danhkhan

Dear All..
My status got same Application received as well on Wednesday.

But on Thursday Morning.. AlhamduLillah we received our grant letters.. My Wife, My Daughter and I... 

One said.. You get your Golden Mail right when U expect the least. I was waiting and killing my sleep whole 14 Nights of May, waiting for grant letters n Wednesday Night I slept calmly knowing that as they have reversed back the statuses so no hope now.. n the Morning we got the letters.. 

My Summarise Journey.
May 2014
IELTS L 8.5 R 7 W 7 S 7 OVERALL 7.5
( For some other purpose but went on to be very useful )
27th Sept. 2014 
VETASSES for CORPORATE SERVICES MANAGER
27th January 2015
POSSITIVE ASSESSMENT
28th Jan.
APPLIED STATE NOMINATION FOR SOUTH AUSTRALIA
3rd Feb.
STATE NOMINATION APPROVAL AND VISA INVITE
16th Feb
MEDICALS
28th Feb
PCC
3rd March
VISA APPLICATION
16th April
CO asked for documents
14th May
Grant Letters.

Keep your spirits and hopes high.
May Allah bless everyone with their wishes.

Regards.


----------



## scorpio_79

Congrats Danhkhan... Are you an Onshore or an offshore applicant? Which team contacted you?


----------



## varundev

danhkhan said:


> Dear All..
> My status got same Application received as well on Wednesday.
> 
> But on Thursday Morning.. AlhamduLillah we received our grant letters.. My Wife, My Daughter and I...
> 
> One said.. You get your Golden Mail right when U expect the least. I was waiting and killing my sleep whole 14 Nights of May, waiting for grant letters n Wednesday Night I slept calmly knowing that as they have reversed back the statuses so no hope now.. n the Morning we got the letters..
> 
> My Summarise Journey.
> May 2014
> IELTS L 8.5 R 7 W 7 S 7 OVERALL 7.5
> ( For some other purpose but went on to be very useful )
> 27th Sept. 2014
> VETASSES for CORPORATE SERVICES MANAGER
> 27th January 2015
> POSSITIVE ASSESSMENT
> 28th Jan.
> APPLIED STATE NOMINATION FOR SOUTH AUSTRALIA
> 3rd Feb.
> STATE NOMINATION APPROVAL AND VISA INVITE
> 16th Feb
> MEDICALS
> 28th Feb
> PCC
> 3rd March
> VISA APPLICATION
> 16th April
> CO asked for documents
> 14th May
> Grant Letters.
> 
> Keep your spirits and hopes high.
> May Allah bless everyone with their wishes.
> 
> Regards.


First of all Congratulation for your Grant.

I want to know that what documents did CO requested ? 

What is the last date of submitted all requested documents ? 

I can know about expected time from the submission of doc and grant.

Thanks


----------



## danhkhan

varundev said:


> First of all Congratulation for your Grant.
> 
> I want to know that what documents did CO requested ?
> 
> What is the last date of submitted all requested documents ?
> 
> I can know about expected time from the submission of doc and grant.
> 
> Thanks


Brother It was my IELTS Report Card and Vetassess Assessment letter which i didnt uploaded at first my mistake. I thought they will pull up both through online systems. But CO asked for their scans.
I uploaded on 16th April, Since then I got only one mail from them which was a delay mail on 23rd April. Nothing else till 14th May.


----------



## danhkhan

scorpio_79 said:


> Congrats Danhkhan... Are you an Onshore or an offshore applicant? Which team contacted you?


Thanks. I am Offshore in Pakistan.
My case is done from Adelaide GSM Team.


----------



## danhkhan

Missed one thing.

That i received one Delay email as well on 23rd April, 2015.

So its just a matter of time n luck both.
It will come when it has to come.


----------



## scorpio_79

Very well said, Danhkhan. Congrats again and enjoy the moment.. All the very best...


----------



## varundev

Buffal0 said:


> Got my sc190 grant yesterday applied on dec 20, delay was due to my spouse medicals was not cleared with the first test. Medicals got cleared on apr 1st, so actual waiting period started after her medicals got cleared. Best wishes for everyone, cheers
> 
> NSW SS invite: 17 Dec
> Visa 190 Lodged: 20 Dec
> Requested form 80: Feb 13
> Spouse Medical Cleared: 1 Apr
> Delay Mail: 4 Apr
> Visa Grant: 6 May



Congratulation mate

I have some questions due to my curiosity. May be it is silly question.

I want to know about last entry date to oz ? 

I heard that in some cases it is six months and in some twelve months.


----------



## varundev

danhkhan said:


> Brother It was my IELTS Report Card and Vetassess Assessment letter which i didnt uploaded at first my mistake. I thought they will pull up both through online systems. But CO asked for their scans.
> I uploaded on 16th April, Since then I got only one mail from them which was a delay mail on 23rd April. Nothing else till 14th May.


It means Waiting time after delay mail is expected around 3 weeks. 

This is some kind of information like those whose entire process is at CO's request for documents and they provided all and they are keen for gran.

Thanks mate. Now rush for shopping. and lane: tickets


----------



## danhkhan

varundev said:


> It means Waiting time after delay mail is expected around 3 weeks.
> 
> This is some kind of information like those whose entire process is at CO's request for documents and they provided all and they are keen for gran.
> 
> Thanks mate. Now rush for shopping. and lane: tickets


You can say that but it very variable you cant judge it from one to two cases.

Related to your other comment.
Initial Date of Entry depends on PCC and Medicals.
Both Expires in 1 years time.
Which ever you had done before. The next year same date will be last day for initial entry. No specific months or days.

Well I wish i could have done it but our situation got little complicated even after grant letters. As my wife is pregnant and she doesnt have normal pregnancy and she is 32 weeks pregnant. So her Gynaecologist has advised her not to take long time flights at all.
So we have to apply for Child Visa as well now. N hope n wait for it to come before 19th Feb. Or just a holiday at first. Moving will be done laters... 

But Allah knows the Best. Dont know what he has stored for us.
So hoping for best to happen..


----------



## Danav_Singh

danhkhan said:


> You can say that but it very variable you cant judge it from one to two cases.
> 
> Related to your other comment.
> Initial Date of Entry depends on PCC and Medicals.
> Both Expires in 1 years time.
> Which ever you had done before. The next year same date will be last day for initial entry. No specific months or days.
> 
> Well I wish i could have done it but our situation got little complicated even after grant letters. As my wife is pregnant and she doesnt have normal pregnancy and she is 32 weeks pregnant. So her Gynaecologist has advised her not to take long time flights at all.
> So we have to apply for Child Visa as well now. N hope n wait for it to come before 19th Feb. Or just a holiday at first. Moving will be done laters...
> 
> But Allah knows the Best. Dont know what he has stored for us.
> So hoping for best to happen..


There is absolutely no logic how they work on applications. Rightly Australian govt allocated $400 million to update Immigration system. Right now i dont think its any better than Somalian immigration system.

Going to call them Monday morning and will tear them apart. This is no bloody joke.


----------



## aidataha

danhkhan said:


> Thanks. I am Offshore in Pakistan.
> My case is done from Adelaide GSM Team.


Hi Danhkhan, congrats! I just want to ask about uploading documents, did you upload form 1221 and form 80? Are they neccessary for everyone?


----------



## danhkhan

aidataha said:


> Hi Danhkhan, congrats! I just want to ask about uploading documents, did you upload form 1221 and form 80? Are they neccessary for everyone?


No i didnt..
For Education and Experience.. Just upload documents which you sent or uploaded for assessment.
PCC and Medicals.
Passport, Birth Certificate, photograph,
National ID Card, IELTs, Assessment Letter.
These i am telling for primary applicant.
Dependents Documents depends on every dependent.
In my Case for my Wife.
PCC and Medicals.
Passport, Birth Certificate, photograph,
National ID Card, IELTs, Marriage Certificate.
For my Daughter.
Medicals.
Passport, Birth Certificate, photograph.


My suggestion. Dont Upload extra forms and all until you are asked for. Until unless you made some mistake in your application or uploading. Then upload Form 1023 with correct information.
Hope it helps.

Regards.


----------



## shivmani

Danav_Singh said:


> There is absolutely no logic how they work on applications. Rightly Australian govt allocated $400 million to update Immigration system. Right now i dont think its any better than Somalian immigration system.
> 
> Going to call them Monday morning and will tear them apart. This is no bloody joke.


What the hell is this !!

Applicants are waiting since Jan-feb with no news.. And others applied in April are getting PR.. 

Rightly said.. Their processing system looks damn vague and bugging..

Don't get stressed Danav.. We all sailing in same boat.. 
Nothing in life is ABSOLUTE, except Vodka


----------



## danhkhan

shivmani said:


> What the hell is this !!
> 
> Applicants are waiting since Jan-feb with no news.. And others applied in April are getting it..
> 
> Rightly said.. Their processing system looks damn vague and bugging..
> 
> Don't get stressed Danav.. We all sailing in same boat..
> Nothing is ABSOLUTE in life, except Vodka


You are absolutely Right...

It depends on your luck at first.
And then on your documents.

I have been lucky in my case. Wish the same for all waiting ones.

Cheers.


----------



## shivmani

danhkhan said:


> You are absolutely Right...
> 
> It depends on your luck at first.
> And then on your documents.
> 
> I have been lucky in my case. Wish the same for all waiting ones.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks for your good wishes. 

No doubt, the wait is frustrating but i strongly believe that whatever happens, it is for some good.. Might be this longggg wait also has a good cause 

By the way, did you contact your CO by mail or phone ? Many applicants in past got their grant after contacting their CO..


----------



## SID7800

Hi Friends, I have lodged my 190 visa on 14th May along with my PCC dated 17/04/15. Hope this will not have any bearing on the validity of PCC for Visa processing.


----------



## danhkhan

shivmani said:


> Thanks for your good wishes.
> 
> No doubt, the wait is frustrating but i strongly believe that whatever happens, it is for some good.. Might be this longggg wait also has a good cause
> 
> By the way, did you contact your CO by mail or phone ? Many applicants in past got their grant after contacting their CO..


Yes I tried to..As my wife is pregnant so I tried to get it asap.. 1st I emailed them on 28th April, got no reply.. called them on 11th May, talked to a representative, who asked me to put another email mentioning our situation right at that time and she will expedite it.. so did it then.. and got the grant on thursday morning..14th May..


----------



## amer77

Gongrat You was lucky danhkhan, however, I was not.
I applied 190 visa on 12 February , when I send them mail last week asking if they received my PCC and medical they shocked me with the below mail.
I think it is external security checks, and I don't know how much I need to wait, few months or a year? Anyone got such email ? 
What I need to tell that you are all blessed if not getting ESC . you need to WAIT till end of June only. While some of us with ESC need to wait a year .

GOOD LUCK FOR ALL.



We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation.**This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time.

*

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, the department is unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application as some cases may take several months to finalise. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possibl


----------



## hlagvankar

Applied for Visa on 17th April 2015. Received mail from CO for medicals on 13th May. Medicals completed on 15th May. I received report(on 18th May) as well via mail but it is not uploaded yet. Can we upload it or it is doctor's responsibility?

How much time will it take for PR(190-Vic) after uploading medical results and what will be the next step?


----------



## Danav_Singh

hlagvankar said:


> Applied for Visa on 17th April 2015. Received mail from CO for medicals on 13th May. Medicals completed on 15th May. I received report(on 18th May) as well via mail but it is not uploaded yet. Can we upload it or it is doctor's responsibility?
> 
> How much time will it take for PR(190-Vic) after uploading medical results and what will be the next step?


People are waiting for grants since january. There are not enough visas left for this financial year that's 190 grants are almost standstill. We all might get our visas sometime around July.


----------



## aidataha

Hi guys, I have a question, when the CO contacts you, how does it happen usually, do they provide you with a specific email address of the officer with his / her name, so that you contact them? Or is it done in a differeft way?


----------



## andrew64

Danav_Singh said:


> People are waiting for grants since january. There are not enough visas left for this financial year that's 190 grants are almost standstill. We all might get our visas sometime around July.


Does that mean 189 visa is faster than 190 .


----------



## timbuktoo

Danav_Singh said:


> People are waiting for grants since january. There are not enough visas left for this financial year that's 190 grants are almost standstill. We all might get our visas sometime around July.


They are still offering 190 grants for some candidates. I've got mine on 15th May itself. Do not loose hope and all the best for your grant.


----------



## Danav_Singh

timbuktoo said:


> They are still offering 190 grants for some candidates. I've got mine on 15th May itself. Do not loose hope and all the best for your grant.


I know about your grant...you are very lucky mate....happy for you but then again proves there is no logic whatsoever how they grant visa.


----------



## hlagvankar

Can anyone tell me how can I check whether my Medical report has been uploaded or not. I talked to hospital receptionist and she informed me that reports are already uploaded. But on my IMMI account I can't see. My status still says "Information Requested"


----------



## Sameer1626

timbuktoo said:


> They are still offering 190 grants for some candidates. I've got mine on 15th May itself. Do not loose hope and all the best for your grant.


Hi mate,

*CONGRATULATIONS & ALL THE VERY BEST FOR YOUR FUTURE!!*

Regards
Sameer


----------



## hlagvankar

I have a query.

My medical results have been uploaded (on 18th May) and still status shows "Information Requested".

There is one button which says "Request Complete", do I need to click on that?


----------



## varundev

Buffal0 said:


> Got my sc190 grant yesterday applied on dec 20, delay was due to my spouse medicals was not cleared with the first test. Medicals got cleared on apr 1st, so actual waiting period started after her medicals got cleared. Best wishes for everyone, cheers
> 
> NSW SS invite: 17 Dec
> Visa 190 Lodged: 20 Dec
> Requested form 80: Feb 13
> Spouse Medical Cleared: 1 Apr
> Delay Mail: 4 Apr
> Visa Grant: 6 May


Congratulations Mate


----------



## kabeer786

IVisa Subclass:Skilled Australian Sponsored Visa (190)
INominated occupation:Computer Network and Systems Engineer.
IStream:skilled Australian Sponsored
IIndicative Points test score:60

visa lodged on 9 december 2014
police clearance filed on 4th jan 15
medical filed on 8 jan 15 

received a call from australian high commision india enquiring about current employment on 18 feb 2015

Employement verification again done on April 20th 2015

Team, 3 days back , my visa agents forwarded a mail , which they from GSM, my visa consultant has said not to lose hope and i might get the visa by end of june....please let me know what this letter actually means........is it a rejection letter.......do i still have a chance.......and incase the capping for this skillset is reached for this year......no sooner they open it next year.......will i be given prefrence first as i have been already been waiting.........please answer

please go through the below letter they have sent and reply 

For-Official-Use-Only

I am writing to you regarding the above listed application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).

The visa which has been applied for is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.

I appreciate your patience in this matter.1


----------



## Jeeten#80

I have answered you in another thread.


*REF:* *Computer System and EOI for Network Engineer 263111*




kabeer786 said:


> IVisa Subclass:Skilled Australian Sponsored Visa (190)
> INominated occupation:Computer Network and Systems Engineer.
> IStream:skilled Australian Sponsored
> IIndicative Points test score:60
> 
> visa lodged on 9 december 2014
> police clearance filed on 4th jan 15
> medical filed on 8 jan 15
> 
> received a call from australian high commision india enquiring about current employment on 18 feb 2015
> 
> Employement verification again done on April 20th 2015
> 
> Team, 3 days back , my visa agents forwarded a mail , which they from GSM, my visa consultant has said not to lose hope and i might get the visa by end of june....please let me know what this letter actually means........is it a rejection letter.......do i still have a chance.......and incase the capping for this skillset is reached for this year......no sooner they open it next year.......will i be given prefrence first as i have been already been waiting.........please answer
> 
> please go through the below letter they have sent and reply
> 
> For-Official-Use-Only
> 
> I am writing to you regarding the above listed application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).
> 
> The visa which has been applied for is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.1


----------



## hlagvankar

Anyone one knows about Request Complete button on IMMI account? My medical reports have been uploaded but I still can see "Information Requested" Status.

Can anyone advise whether I need to click this button in order to progress my application further?

Agents Gateway – ImmiAccount enhancements


----------



## aidataha

Hi everyone, I also have a query if anyobody knows, I have been contacted by my visa officer, requesting additional documents, they asked for original employment references, now I already have these uploaded as scanned copies, so do you think I should send the originals of these same documents by courier or should I add to them? I would prefer to send the originals of the same uploaded docs, its much easier but woùld this be ok?

they also asked for police certificates for my spouse, they didnt ask for original copies, what confuses me here is that we already uploaded these so why would they ask for them again, so could I for a change send them these in form of original documents? It is mentioned that we should not send original docs unless we were asked to do that, so what if we did? Can anybody recommend anything


----------



## Sameer1626

aidataha said:


> Hi everyone, I also have a query if anyobody knows, I have been contacted by my visa officer, requesting additional documents, they asked for original employment references, now I already have these uploaded as scanned copies, so do you think I should send the originals of these same documents by courier or should I add to them? I would prefer to send the originals of the same uploaded docs, its much easier but woùld this be ok?
> 
> they also asked for police certificates for my spouse, they didnt ask for original copies, what confuses me here is that we already uploaded these so why would they ask for them again, so could I for a change send them these in form of original documents? It is mentioned that we should not send original docs unless we were asked to do that, so what if we did? Can anybody recommend anything


Hi,

Dont send the original to your CO. On a safer side you can do upload the colored verified copy of original docs (though its not required but its better to do it).

Regards
Sameer


----------



## aidataha

Hi sameer, thank you for replying, my problem is that they were already uploaded but they asked for the originals, I have to send them by courrier now, but my question is do I have to add original contracts and payslìps? And original police certificates also by courier?


----------



## ozTov

A slightly off-topic question:

I am a software engineer and as you can see from my signature I am currently waiting for my Grant.

I am currently working remotely for two US employers in contract positions and I wish to continue after moving to Aus as long as I don't get local Job there or maybe after getting Job too for less hours.

Do I have to pay tax To Aus Govt. for these two contract jobs with US employers, if Yes then anyone have any idea how much the tax of these outsourcing income will be?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sameer1626

aidataha said:


> Hi sameer, thank you for replying, my problem is that they were already uploaded but they asked for the originals, I have to send them by courrier now, but my question is do I have to add original contracts and payslìps? And original police certificates also by courier?


Hi

have you uploaded the police certificates at first place??
If no, then just add the scan copies.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## aidataha

Yes they were uploaded online, the strange thing is that now from my understanding they want me to send the originals, only for my spouse not for me...im thinking maybe they consider them expired? And need new ones, but one is from UAE Aand it doesnt matter if it is old because we left that country a few years ago..


----------



## pk001

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE#gid=379

please update


----------



## varundev

*Delay mails*

Hello Fellas,

I want to share some information that Many from us are getting Delay mail. It happens due to Year ending. I also observed that only grant allocation is done for those whose slot of skills are free. Some of us whose application procedure is almost near to end. I am sure all friends who got delay mail will be granted in Month of July.


----------



## Jnk

aidataha said:


> Hi sameer, thank you for replying, my problem is that they were already uploaded but they asked for the originals, I have to send them by courrier now, but my question is do I have to add original contracts and payslìps? And original police certificates also by courier?


Hi there,

Make a True copy and notary them and send... i think that is valid.


----------



## aidataha

Thanks, I will try to do so, but what I wanted to know is that did anyone send hard copies before? All my friends only uploaded online scans..


----------



## Squeak99

aidataha said:


> Thanks, I will try to do so, but what I wanted to know is that did anyone send hard copies before? All my friends only uploaded online scans..


Did you certify the police certs? 
You aren't supposed to get Aus police cert certified. You should scan and upload the original.
As for the other I would check with immigration if its OK that it's a few years old


----------



## lunaprof

Please , can someone help me ?? I lodged on 28 April under 190 subclass, attached everything except medical PCC and form 80. My application status has changed from "application received " to " information requested", that change occured 5 days ago, and nobody have contacted me yet, and I dont know what to do ?? What's that mean ? 

I would appreciate any help, tnx in advance...


----------



## Squeak99

lunaprof said:


> Please , can someone help me ?? I lodged on 28 April under 190 subclass, attached everything except medical PCC and form 80. My application status has changed from "application received " to " information requested", that change occured 5 days ago, and nobody have contacted me yet, and I dont know what to do ?? What's that mean ?
> 
> I would appreciate any help, tnx in advance...


When this happened too me I had received an email from my case officer outlining the documents requested. If you haven't got that you will need to call you processing centre. Don't worry you have 28 days to respond to the request for additional documents.
Do you know the processing centre? It would be quicker to call them than the general enquiries number. If you post here I'm sure someone will put up the relevant phone number


----------



## Sameer1626

Dear Friends,

Do we have to upload the notraised/true certified copies of various docs including* PCC and BIRTH CERTIFICATE* while uploading the docs for visa application??

Also, in form 80 in *question no 24 - Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to Australia??* What should i select as an answer here as to be honest i do know the city where i'll be staying at but not the address as of now, please suggest.

*NOTE : SORRY FOR ASKING THIS QUESTION IN MULTIPLE THREADS*


----------



## aidataha

You have to upload colored scanned copies of original docs.. about form 80, did they ask you for it? When they asked me for additional info they didnt request form 80, so is it mandatory for everyone?


----------



## Sameer1626

aidataha said:


> You have to upload colored scanned copies of original docs.. about form 80, did they ask you for it? When they asked me for additional info they didnt request form 80, so is it mandatory for everyone?


Hi mate,

thanks for your prompt resonse 

So i presume that you haven't certified the docs and have uploaded the colored scans. Didn't your CO asked for the certified copies??

Form 80 is not mandatory but just to be on a safer side i am uploading it


----------



## aidataha

I got my CO letter right finally, I willupload everything in colored scan, they say dont send originals unless they ask you, and it seems the only docs they require as originals are the PCC and the work references, so I will send these by courrier...the rest I will just upload online 
But I find it strange why they didnt ask me for form 80 since almost everybody else is uploading it basèd on their request..


----------



## pk001

submitted visa application on 20th may 2015.now when i receive grant please share your experience.


----------



## andrew64

Adiatha did u travel around lot of countries with in 10 years


----------



## aidataha

No not a lot of countries if you mean me


----------



## lunaprof

Squeak99 said:


> When this happened too me I had received an email from my case officer outlining the documents requested. If you haven't got that you will need to call you processing centre. Don't worry you have 28 days to respond to the request for additional documents.
> Do you know the processing centre? It would be quicker to call them than the general enquiries number. If you post here I'm sure someone will put up the relevant phone number


Thank you Squeak99, I really appreciate your quick respond.
How do I know which processing centre is working on my application and what number should I call for any enquiry??
Actually I didn't get neither acknowlegement letter or any other correspondence although status changed 7 days ago.
I'm so scared about this, I read about refused applications because of not visible correspondence 

pls can someone help ???


----------



## scorpio_79

Has the status changed for all who applied in Jan/Feb from "assessment in progress" to "application received "??? Mine has not changed. "Last updated" date also remains to be the day I lodged my visa.


----------



## dhruv_sahai

Hi Everyone,

Looks like the wait is getting longer and longer. I applied on 17-May. 55+5 point- 190- NSW.
English-PTE-65+ in all.
Relevant Exp-2.5 Yrs
Occupation-263111.

Still no signs of invite...

Meanwhile I was wondering if I can submit another EOI for 190-Victoria. 
Is it Legal submitting multiple EOI for same visa subclass ?

Will it improve my chances to get an invite ?

Please advise..

Regards,
Dhruv


----------



## tahanpaa

1st working day of 17th week.


----------



## Squeak99

lunaprof said:


> Thank you Squeak99, I really appreciate your quick respond.
> How do I know which processing centre is working on my application and what number should I call for any enquiry??
> Actually I didn't get neither acknowlegement letter or any other correspondence although status changed 7 days ago.
> I'm so scared about this, I read about refused applications because of not visible correspondence
> 
> pls can someone help ???


Maybe try call the relevant number here:

https://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Locations/Pages/our-offices.aspx


----------



## aidataha

dhruv_sahai said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Looks like the wait is getting longer and longer. I applied on 17-May. 55+5 point- 190- NSW.
> English-PTE-65+ in all.
> Relevant Exp-2.5 Yrs
> Occupation-263111.
> 
> Still no signs of invite...
> 
> Meanwhile I was wondering if I can submit another EOI for 190-Victoria.
> Is it Legal submitting multiple EOI for same visa subclass ?
> 
> Will it improve my chances to get an invite ?
> 
> Please advise..
> 
> Regards,
> Dhruv



There is nothing that says it's illegal to submit mutiple EOIs, on the contrary, it is mentioned on their offical website that you can submit an unlimited number of EOIs, it doesnt limit you to any visa subclass, once you can get an invitation just withdraw the rest..


----------



## aidataha

DHRUV 
And if you submitted to NSW on may 17th you have to wait for 12 weeks processing time, it's also the same for Victoria, and I guess all states, but sometimes you get lucky and they process it a lot quicker


----------



## aj_ferns

lunaprof said:


> Please , can someone help me ?? I lodged on 28 April under 190 subclass, attached everything except medical PCC and form 80. My application status has changed from "application received " to " information and requested", that change occured 5 days ago, and nobody have contacted me yet, and I dont know what to do ?? What's that mean ?
> 
> I would appreciate any help, tnx in advance...


Hey Lunaprof,
On the bright side, I am delighted that you applied on 28th April for 190 and in less than a month there has been a movement in your application. Reading all the posts from feb and march applicants, I was beginning to believe that April applications won't be looked into in this financial year
I have applied on 25th April for 190 with sponsorship from WA. May I please know which state sponsorship have you got?

Also with regards to your query, there are a couple of general numbers that I have saved from an earlier forum 189 & 190 visa applicants thread(this thread is now closed). The numbers are +61 131 881 and 1300364613. I am not sure which is the right one as I have'nt tried them yet.These numbers are mentioned as the number to call when one dosen't know who the CO allotted is and enquire the same details.


----------



## cocomart

Anyone got a request for additional document? 
I was asked for a character check at Australian Federal Police since I have stayed at Australia around 12 months for the last 10 years. 
Anyone got the same request?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Many people get CO request emails asking for additional documents LIKE PCC, MEDICALS, Employment Proofs, etc....based on the individual profile.


So NO major reason for concern.


Go ahead and arrange for the Police character check.


All The Best!!!




cocomart said:


> Anyone got a request for additional document?
> I was asked for a character check at Australian Federal Police since I have stayed at Australia around 12 months for the last 10 years.
> Anyone got the same request?


----------



## aidataha

Hi, I have a question about CO requests, do they ask you only once, I mean suppose they ask you now for some documents, and you send them, is there a chance they will ask you again for other type of documents? Or is that it?


----------



## Jeeten#80

In MOST of the cases CO asks for missing documents ONLY once after reviewing your entire case AND uploaded documents.


BUT IT ALL depends on the quality of document you supply when requested by CO for the first time.


IF your documents raise further questions THEN CO might ask for more evidences.






aidataha said:


> Hi, I have a question about CO requests, do they ask you only once, I mean suppose they ask you now for some documents, and you send them, is there a chance they will ask you again for other type of documents? Or is that it?


----------



## aidataha

I asked this because my CO did request me for documents, but he didn't ask me to submit form 80, or form 1221, or any other form, for any applicant, so does this mean he will not ask for them in the future, I have filled most of the forms, but didn't send any of them because they weren't requested yet..


----------



## Jeeten#80

As CO hasn't asked for these FORM's explicitly THEN don't submit them.


*As I indicated in my previous posts.*


_BUT IT ALL depends on the quality of document you supply when requested by CO for the first time.


IF your documents raise further questions THEN CO might ask for more evidences._





aidataha said:


> I asked this because my CO did request me for documents, but he didn't ask me to submit form 80, or form 1221, or any other form, for any applicant, so does this mean he will not ask for them in the future, I have filled most of the forms, but didn't send any of them because they weren't requested yet..





Jeeten#80 said:


> In MOST of the cases CO asks for missing documents ONLY once after reviewing your entire case AND uploaded documents.
> 
> 
> BUT IT ALL depends on the quality of document you supply when requested by CO for the first time.
> 
> 
> IF your documents raise further questions THEN CO might ask for more evidences.





aidataha said:


> Hi, I have a question about CO requests, do they ask you only once, I mean suppose they ask you now for some documents, and you send them, is there a chance they will ask you again for other type of documents? Or is that it?


----------



## cocomart

Jeeten#80 said:


> Many people get CO request emails asking for additional documents LIKE PCC, MEDICALS, Employment Proofs, etc....based on the individual profile.
> 
> So NO major reason for concern.
> 
> Go ahead and arrange for the Police character check.
> 
> All The Best!!!


Thank you for the reply.


----------



## skarri1

Dear All
Have a question
I lodged my 190 visa on jan 30 2015 and docs requested/uploaded on March 24,2015
My question is am planning my sons first birthday in Malaysia/Singapore /Thailand 
If I go to one of these places I will definitely get visa stamped(pleasure trip -short stay for a week)
If I go before the grant do I need to submit PCC for the above mentioned places or not required?
I appreciate your time 
Thanks


----------



## andrew64

skarri1 said:


> Dear All
> Have a question
> I lodged my 190 visa on jan 30 2015 and docs requested/uploaded on March 24,2015
> My question is am planning my sons first birthday in Malaysia/Singapore /Thailand
> If I go to one of these places I will definitely get visa stamped(pleasure trip -short stay for a week)
> If I go before the grant do I need to submit PCC for the above mentioned places or not required?
> I appreciate your time
> Thanks


From the immigration website for the document checklist 

Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) document checklist


Character requirements

Police checks for you and everyone included in your application, whether they are migrating or not, who is at least 16 years of age. You must provide a scanned colour copy:
of an Australian National Police Check for anyone who has spent a total of 12 months or more in Australia since turning 16 years of age
of police certificates from each country in which anyone in your application has spent a total of 12 months or more in the past 10 years since turning 16 years of age.
If you or anyone included in the application has served in the armed forces of any country:
certified scanned colour copy of military service record or discharge papers.


----------



## skarri1

Thanks Andrew !


----------



## saviour1108

Hi 

I'm in a bit of a fix and i'm quite worried about it . The backdrop is as below

I submitted my documents for sublcass 190, the case officer comes back to me asking for a PCC. I had asked for an extension so as to be on the safe side. I received the PCC within 22 days and provided the same. Now my immi account marks the status as finalised, but there are no attachments. What do I do? 

Please suggest.:confused2::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Seva

any 190 visa grants?


----------



## subi

aidataha said:


> I asked this because my CO did request me for documents, but he didn't ask me to submit form 80, or form 1221, or any other form, for any applicant, so does this mean he will not ask for them in the future, I have filled most of the forms, but didn't send any of them because they weren't requested yet..


Same was with me bud.

They only ask for PCC, didnt bother to ask for 80 and 1221.


----------



## Izzyk

Hi friends,

I have lodged my NSW 190 visa, and allocated a CO from Brisbane Team, initials NW. She asked for form 1221, 80 and CV, and all the required docs have been uploaded last week. No respond yet until now...:noidea:

Anyone has the same CO as me? Or can anyone share some information abt her? Rarely find any reviews or comment through online threads..

Thanks heaps!!!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2015-Apr-16 lodge
2015-May-15 CO allocated, ask for Form 1221 & 80, CV
2015-May-19 Additional docs uploaded


----------



## Jeeten#80

Email the color scanned copy of your PCC to CO.





saviour1108 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm in a bit of a fix and i'm quite worried about it . The backdrop is as below
> 
> I submitted my documents for sublcass 190, the case officer comes back to me asking for a PCC. I had asked for an extension so as to be on the safe side. I received the PCC within 22 days and provided the same. Now my immi account marks the status as finalised, but there are no attachments. What do I do?
> 
> Please suggest.:confused2::fingerscrossed:


----------



## saviour1108

Yup.. I've done that.


----------



## Sameer1626

subi said:


> Same was with me bud.
> 
> They only ask for PCC, didnt bother to ask for 80 and 1221.


all the best buddies :boxing::fingerscrossed:


----------



## kranthikiranm

Hi Guys

Here is my situation. I had 60 points with VIC State Nomination. 

My timeline:
March 20 - Applied for 190
April 30 - CO Allocated and requested for passport, pcc and birth certificate
May 12 - Updated all the documents requested and clicked Request Complete 

When I created the EOI and applied using the invitation link, I had an older passport which is due to expire in July this year. As I tried applying for my Police Clearance Certificate online, it denied saying that I need a passport with validity more than 6 months at least.
Hence, I applied for a new passport and received it and got a PCC subsequently. I updated my ImmiAccount with the requested PCC and passport on 12 May and sent an email to the case officer notifying him of the change in passport details. I have attached scanned copies of old passport (cancelled) and new passport.
I still haven't got any reply from the case officer.
Can someone advise what I should do? Is it a good idea to contact them by phone? If so, can someone post the contact number for Adelaide GSM Team 2.

Thanks in advance


----------



## kranthikiranm

Hi Guys

Never mind! I got their contact number and called them and asked about the status. They said they will update me with an email and soon after I ended the phone call I received a delay email 

Hoping to get the grant in July.


----------



## hlagvankar

kranthikiranm said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Never mind! I got their contact number and called them and asked about the status. They said they will update me with an email and soon after I ended the phone call I received a delay email
> 
> Hoping to get the grant in July.


Hi,

Did you complete your medicals as well? If yes, What did you do when your medical reports are uploaded? Did you click on Request Complete?

My medical reports are uploaded on 18th May so should I click on Request Complete button?


----------



## tahanpaa

saviour1108 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm in a bit of a fix and i'm quite worried about it . The backdrop is as below
> 
> I submitted my documents for sublcass 190, the case officer comes back to me asking for a PCC. I had asked for an extension so as to be on the safe side. I received the PCC within 22 days and provided the same. Now my immi account marks the status as finalised, but there are no attachments. What do I do?
> 
> Please suggest.:confused2::fingerscrossed:


It means your grant at the door and I believe you will get it by tomorrow or next week maximum.
Cheers!


----------



## danhkhan

Hello everyone..

0061731367000

Whoever is waiting and is contacted by CO for any sort of documents and that request ìs been fulfilled by your side for atleast a week ago.
Then my suggestion is that You should call them and ask them politely and nicely about your case.
Even if you have received a delay email its Ok to do this. They might tell you again about the delay email but sometimes your case does get an expedition. So better give a try.

Cheers.


----------



## saviour1108

tahanpaa said:


> It means your grant at the door and I believe you will get it by tomorrow or next week maximum.
> Cheers!


Yeah, I hope so too mate. I'm a bit discouraged as my agent as told me the intake for this year is over or something. I've been reading similar threads on this forum aswell.

Hope it comes through soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jnk

Dear Friends,

Anyone can do suggest me that when i get invitation from NT ... I submitted EOI on 27/04/15 and State Nomination on 22/05/15. Kindly let me know that if these both applications goes together and getting invite after check state nomination documents ? 

Thanks


----------



## saviour1108

danhkhan said:


> Hello everyone..
> 
> 0061731367000
> 
> Whoever is waiting and is contacted by CO for any sort of documents and that request ìs been fulfilled by your side for atleast a week ago.
> Then my suggestion is that You should call them and ask them politely and nicely about your case.
> Even if you have received a delay email its Ok to do this. They might tell you again about the delay email but sometimes your case does get an expedition. So better give a try.
> 
> Cheers.


What all details are required when calling them up? I've Authorised my agent to get this done, but seems there is some lag from his end. Is it possible I can call them up directly? if yes, what are the details i'll be required to share before they let me know of the status of my application?


----------



## saviour1108

Just got off the phone with dibp. Have been asked to wait as the intake is full and applications have been delayed


----------



## Danav_Singh

saviour1108 said:


> Just got off the phone with dibp. Have been asked to wait as the intake is full and applications have been delayed


Yaa...just one more month of wait....


----------



## Jnk

Jnk said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Anyone can do suggest me that when i get invitation from NT ... I submitted EOI on 27/04/15 and State Nomination on 22/05/15. Kindly let me know that if these both applications goes together and getting invite after check state nomination documents ?
> 
> Thanks


Got an email that received application for State Sponsorship and it stated that At present processing of nominations is taking approximately ten (10) weeks. 

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## chetan5646

Dear seniors,
Gud luck to all for golden moment.
I joined this group with a great hope.
I'm a mechanical engineer. I have 5 years+ experience in maintenance field. Also i scored 6 bands in each section of IELTS. I want to get assessed from VETASSES. But problem is that I'm working with a small scale industry where I'm getting my salary offline but i have ITR for the last 3 years having employer name in it. Can anyone tell me whether i can go for +ve assessment or not?
Thanx in advance.


----------



## Sameer1626

chetan5646 said:


> Dear seniors,
> Gud luck to all for golden moment.
> I joined this group with a great hope.
> I'm a mechanical engineer. I have 5 years+ experience in maintenance field. Also i scored 6 bands in each section of IELTS. I want to get assessed from VETASSES. But problem is that I'm working with a small scale industry where I'm getting my salary offline but i have ITR for the last 3 years having employer name in it. Can anyone tell me whether i can go for +ve assessment or not?
> Thanx in advance.


Hi chetan,

As far as you can prove VET the paid employment in any form (ITR, BANK STATEMENT, SAL SLIPS, FORM 16)......they are not adamant to see your payslips only or ITR, they just wanted the paid employment. 

Just to confirm that whether you got a chance of getting a +ve assessment from vet i would suggest you to go for VETASSESS ADVISORY which will merely cost you INR 7500.


----------



## chetan5646

Dear sameer,
Thanx for ur cooperation.
Recently i met an agent who told me that salary slips and itr is sufficient. But I'm worried, may it be possible that he is trying to make me fool?


----------



## Sameer1626

chetan5646 said:


> Dear sameer,
> Thanx for ur cooperation.
> Recently i met an agent who told me that salary slips and itr is sufficient. But I'm worried, may it be possible that he is trying to make me fool?


NO, he's not


----------



## chetan5646

Thanx dear...


----------



## ting2015

hi guys, 

any 190 grants this week? been a long wait ....


----------



## chamarajanaka

Any chance of getting the VISA this month (Last month of 2014/2015 financial year)?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Have replied to your Query in another thread.




chamarajanaka said:


> Any chance of getting the VISA this month (Last month of 2014/2015 financial year)?


----------



## SWPB

Hi seniors,

I got visa request from NSW today.Can we submit Police Clearance Report after visa lodgement?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Yes you can submit your PCC after VISA application online.


BUT read through my following post regarding BEST time to do your PCC and MEDICALS.


*REF:* *IED into Australia most of the times depends on PCC and MEDICALS date*





SWPB said:


> Hi seniors,
> 
> I got visa request from NSW today.Can we submit Police Clearance Report after visa lodgement?


----------



## hlagvankar

Any chances of getting Visa this month? I didn't receive any delay mail yet and my medical is also completed on 18th May. No communication from CO yet


----------



## cocomart

hlagvankar said:


> Any chances of getting Visa this month? I didn't receive any delay mail yet and my medical is also completed on 18th May. No communication from CO yet


Also waiting


----------



## Jeeten#80

As per what is being posted in this forum, there seems to be no chance :fingerscrossed:.


As VISA cap for this year has been reached.





hlagvankar said:


> Any chances of getting Visa this month? I didn't receive any delay mail yet and my medical is also completed on 18th May. No communication from CO yet


----------



## hlagvankar

Jeeten#80 said:


> As per what is being posted in this forum, there seems to be no chance :fingerscrossed:.
> 
> 
> As VISA cap for this year has been reached.



Is there cap for State Sponsorship as well? So when can I expect my grant?


----------



## jagjeetsingh507

hlagvankar said:


> Is there cap for State Sponsorship as well? So when can I expect my grant?



Dear, Yes, there is a cap for SS also.. you can check it on immi website..

I think it is nearly about 25-28k per year for 190/489. You can expect your visa in 2-4 months after apply but as the cap reached, after 1st July, we will surely get a golden mail... All the Best..


Regards
Jagjeet


----------



## Jeeten#80

Refer top the follwoing web-link for more details:


*Fact sheet 21 - Managing the Migration Programme*




hlagvankar said:


> Is there cap for State Sponsorship as well? So when can I expect my grant?


----------



## hlagvankar

Jeeten#80 said:


> Refer top the follwoing web-link for more details:
> 
> 
> *Fact sheet 21 - Managing the Migration Programme*


Strange Skill Select site says "Occupational ceilings do not apply to, State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses."


----------



## Jeeten#80

*IT's correct* as its related to invitations..


ALTHOUGH Occupation Ceilings don't apply to State or Territory Nominated etc. sub-classes BUT VISA Cap will still be there.




hlagvankar said:


> Strange Skill Select site says "Occupational ceilings do not apply to, State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses."


----------



## ting2015

regarding when to get the visa...
i start to worry that ....there are lots of people remained on the queue from 2014/15....
so we wont be able to get our visa in july ...

say ...if there are 5000 people in front of us......we might need to wait for 6 months more ...starting from july 15...

what you do think people...could this be possible ? im very worried now..


----------



## andreyx108b

ting2015 said:


> regarding when to get the visa... i start to worry that ....there are lots of people remained on the queue from 2014/15.... so we wont be able to get our visa in july ... say ...if there are 5000 people in front of us......we might need to wait for 6 months more ...starting from july 15... what you do think people...could this be possible ? im very worried now..


I guess if they issue around 45k visas in independent category a year, then, the backlog will be cleared in about 1-2 month.


----------



## aidataha

Dear All, 
I have been asked for form 80, and I have a question, I filled it electronically but then I printed and signed it by hand and now I will scan and upload it to my application, is this the correct procedure or do you submit it online without scanning?


----------



## Jeeten#80

What you have done is one of the correct methods.


Others may want to Fill FORM 80 electronically AND THEN just print Page 17 (signature page) and sign it.

THEN scan this signed page and merge it with the filled soft copy of the form and delete the unsigned Page 17 from the Form.


You can use *PDFill PDF Tools* free tool for doing this.





aidataha said:


> Dear All,
> I have been asked for form 80, and I have a question, I filled it electronically but then I printed and signed it by hand and now I will scan and upload it to my application, is this the correct procedure or do you submit it online without scanning?


----------



## Seva

I just received my visa right now! Woooohoooooo sooooooo happyyyyyuuu


----------



## hlagvankar

Seva said:


> I just received my visa right now! Woooohoooooo sooooooo happyyyyyuuu


Congrats man!!!... That means they are still providing grants


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

Seva said:


> I just received my visa right now! Woooohoooooo sooooooo happyyyyyuuu


congrats mate, enjoy............

Could you please tell me what as your occupation code and when u submitted your application.


----------



## Izzyk

Seva said:


> I just received my visa right now! Woooohoooooo sooooooo happyyyyyuuu


Congrats on getting the Golden Email!!!


----------



## varundev

chetan5646 said:


> Dear sameer,
> Thanx for ur cooperation.
> Recently i met an agent who told me that salary slips and itr is sufficient. But I'm worried, may it be possible that he is trying to make me fool?


Hey Chetan,

However you can surf Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection and get some knowledge about document list. You can also aware of it.


----------



## varundev

Seva said:


> I just received my visa right now! Woooohoooooo sooooooo happyyyyyuuu


Congratulations mate :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:

Can you share your details with us ?

Job Code , Date of lodgment, PCC, MEDICAL, CO ASSIGNED, Verification Call and so on.


----------



## Rednam

Seva said:


> I just received my visa right now! Woooohoooooo sooooooo happyyyyyuuu


Congratulations Dude!


----------



## rameshkd

Seva said:


> I just received my visa right now! Woooohoooooo sooooooo happyyyyyuuu


Congratulations buddy. Can you share your timeline.


----------



## diki

Congratulations mate for getting visa!!!! can you plz share your details...date of lodgement,medical,pcc////


----------



## saty

*Congrats*



Seva said:


> I just received my visa right now! Woooohoooooo sooooooo happyyyyyuuu


Are you onshore or offshore?
Did you get a employment verification call?
How long after the verification call, did you get your grant?

Which State?

Pls share the above details when you get time..

Thanks
Sathyan


----------



## Marat911

Seva said:


> I just received my visa right now! Woooohoooooo sooooooo happyyyyyuuu


Congratulations, Bro!


----------



## Seva

mhdnajamuddin said:


> congrats mate, enjoy............
> 
> Could you please tell me what as your occupation code and when u submitted your application.


Well, i'm not sure about my occupation code. I need to check it. But occupation itself was Agricultural Scientist. I applied 29th Jan 2015.


----------



## Seva

Marat911 said:


> Congratulations, Bro!


BetteR to say "sis" , well, I'm a lady lol


----------



## Seva

varundev said:


> Congratulations mate :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
> 
> Can you share your details with us ?
> 
> Job Code , Date of lodgment, PCC, MEDICAL, CO ASSIGNED, Verification Call and so on.


It was Agricultural Scientist, applied on 29th Jan 2015 with PCC. Co assigned on 14 March asked for medicals, form 80 and form 1220 ( not sure about this number), medical finalised at 23rd March. At the end of March I was asked to answer couple of questions about the source of funancial support during my bachelors and master studies back home. Received delay email at 29th April ( at the end of 3rd month)


----------



## Seva

saty said:


> Are you onshore or offshore?
> Did you get a employment verification call?
> How long after the verification call, did you get your grant?
> 
> Which State?
> 
> Pls share the above details when you get time..
> 
> Thanks
> Sathyan


No I didn't. My PhD considered as job experience which was in Australia. I was an Onshore applicant. QLD
I have written all my timeline in my previous post


----------



## aidataha

Hi all, 

I have a question about the CO, how do you know it is your case officer who contacted you? I have been contacted earlier with a request for further documents and in the signature it was:
GSM visa processing officer, with her name so does this mean this is my case officer or anybody from the department, because she never provided me with her personal work email, just the general department email...
is this the way it usually is or does your case officer provide with their specific email?


----------



## hlagvankar

aidataha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question about the CO, how do you know it is your case officer who contcted you? I have been contacted earlier with a requested for further documents and in the signature it was:
> GSM visa processing officer, with her name so does this mean this is my case officer or anybody from the department, because she never provided me with her personal work email, just the general department email...
> is this the way it usually is or dors your case officer provide with their specific email?


Yes, it's your CO. I received same mail


----------



## varundev

Seva said:


> It was Agricultural Scientist, applied on 29th Jan 2015 with PCC. Co assigned on 14 March asked for medicals, form 80 and form 1220 ( not sure about this number), medical finalised at 23rd March. At the end of March I was asked to answer couple of questions about the source of funancial support during my bachelors and master studies back home. Received delay email at 29th April ( at the end of 3rd month)


Thanks for sharing your information, What Answer did you give about financial support for your bachelors and master studies ?


----------



## ali19

Hi,
I submitted my CDR and relevant skilled assessment on 03/06/15. and the status is still showing as 'Queued for Assessment'. I have few confusions and I will really appreciate if someone can help me out .
1- If I want to apply for Visa Subclass 190 from UK, do I need to prove that I have sufficient fund to live in Australia for the specified Period?? If Yes, How much and how long am i suppose to maintain funds in the bank account??
2- How long does it usually takes for CDR assessment once it shows ' Assessment in Progress'??
Many Thanks


----------



## aidataha

You submitted CDR for engineers Australia? If so then it takes 4 months or more..
for visa 190 you first have to go to skillselect website and make an EOI with an interest in a certain state, 
you do not have to show funds until you get into the visa application stage and if the CO asks you, I guess...


----------



## aidataha

ali19 said:


> Hi,
> I submitted my CDR and relevant skilled assessment on 03/06/15. and the status is still showing as 'Queued for Assessment'. I have few confusions and I will really appreciate if someone can help me out .
> 1- If I want to apply for Visa Subclass 190 from UK, do I need to prove that I have sufficient fund to live in Australia for the specified Period?? If Yes, How much and how long am i suppose to maintain funds in the bank account??
> 2- How long does it usually takes for CDR assessment once it shows ' Assessment in Progress'??
> Many Thanks


The process for visa 190 is all explained in the website 


Immi.gov.au


----------



## ali19

Thanks for your reply. And Yes, i submitted my CDR to Engineers Australia. Regarding the Bank statement, If the CO ask to proof bank statement once i submit my visa application, Am i suppose to maintain the funds for some specified period?? Say 6 month ??


----------



## aidataha

I dont really think they will ask you about any funds, it's a must if your immigrating to Canada, but in Australia they have a different criteria, they may ask you if they want to check that you are being paid a salary in a certain job youclaim to be in, and they may not ask you at all, but if youre applying to a state sponsorship check the sstate's regulations, some may ask you for a proof of funds, not sure though..

Now once you get accredited by Engineers Australia, fill in the EOI with the name of the state you are interested in then go to that states website and see how to apply for a nomination, in case of Victoria you have to fill an application and wait, for NSW you have to wait for them to spot your EOI and same for Perth I guess but they ask for a job offer, 

what I would recommend is that you start navigating all the official immigration websites and gather as much info as you can about the process


----------



## ali19

Thank you for your reply. Really appreciate it


----------



## aidataha

Glad I could help


----------



## Seva

varundev said:


> Thanks for sharing your information, What Answer did you give about financial support for your bachelors and master studies ?


The answer differs for each country!!!!! I am from Iran and explained my situation while doing my studies overthere. You need to explain yor specific situation. It means that you can not simply copy and paste other people's response.


----------



## aidataha

I find it strange for a Co to ask about your financial support during your studies, isnt this irrelevant? Non of my family and friends were asked any questions, they were just asked to provide documents..


----------



## varundev

Seva said:


> The answer differs for each country!!!!! I am from Iran and explained my situation while doing my studies overthere. You need to explain yor specific situation. It means that you can not simply copy and paste other people's response.


That's true.


----------



## saty

Hi All,

Got my grant (ACT) today for Job code : 261111 (Business Analyst).. so relieved.

Applied on 11th Feb. All documents front loaded.. 
Verification from Australian High Commission on 9th June. 
Grant : 15th June.

1st and only delay mail on 31st march.


----------



## skarri1

Finally!!!!!!!!Got my grant today!YAYYYYYYY!!!!!
checked in website but waiting for letter from agent. 
Thanks for all the information/suggestions/recommendations
Cheers
Sateesh Karri


----------



## ting2015

skarri1 said:


> Finally!!!!!!!!Got my grant today!YAYYYYYYY!!!!!
> checked in website but waiting for letter from agent.
> Thanks for all the information/suggestions/recommendations
> Cheers
> Sateesh Karri


Congratulations, 
could you pls your timeline?


----------



## skarri1

Jan 30 2015 
Medicals feb 5
PCC USA March 24
Case officer march 19
Delay email April 9
Grant June 15


----------



## aj_ferns

skarri1 said:


> Jan 30 2015
> Medicals feb 5
> PCC USA March 24
> Case officer march 19
> Delay email April 9
> Grant June 15


Congratulations!!!! skarri1..All the very best to you.

.Today seems to be like rain in the desert with 189 and 190 grants flying..


----------



## aidataha

Congrats everyone, just a question..what is a verification call?


----------



## cocomart

Anyone from May applicant who got grant?? ;-)


----------



## ting2015

cocomart said:


> Anyone from May applicant who got grant?? ;-)


well i don't think so ..
now some of the Jan applicants have been cleared...
we are waiting for the Feb batch i think


----------



## dsachdeva

saty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant (ACT) today for Job code : 261111 (Business Analyst).. so relieved.
> 
> Applied on 11th Feb. All documents front loaded..
> Verification from Australian High Commission on 9th June.
> Grant : 15th June.
> 
> 1st and only delay mail on 31st march.


Congrats Buddy.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​






saty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant (ACT) today for Job code : 261111 (Business Analyst).. so relieved.
> 
> Applied on 11th Feb. All documents front loaded..
> Verification from Australian High Commission on 9th June.
> Grant : 15th June.
> 
> 1st and only delay mail on 31st march.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​







skarri1 said:


> Finally!!!!!!!!Got my grant today!YAYYYYYYY!!!!!
> checked in website but waiting for letter from agent.
> Thanks for all the information/suggestions/recommendations
> Cheers
> Sateesh Karri





skarri1 said:


> Jan 30 2015
> Medicals feb 5
> PCC USA March 24
> Case officer march 19
> Delay email April 9
> Grant June 15


----------



## skarri1

Thanks all 
And wish you all get your grants soon
Thanks again


----------



## ting2015

Just wondering if all those got granted receive 1.) verification call 2.)delay mail?
and the timing of receiving them

Thank you.

I have received none of them still...being impatient now...


----------



## aidataha

ting2015 said:


> Just wondering if all those got granted receive 1.) verification call 2.)delay mail?
> and the timing of receiving them
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I have received none of them still...being impatient now...


I received none either, but can you please tell me what is a verification call?


----------



## homeme

Congrats. to those who received their grant...can see for people with lodgement on 11 Feb. Keeping fingers crossed now....


----------



## ting2015

aidataha said:


> I received none either, but can you please tell me what is a verification call?


from what i understand from this forum, immi will call employers or the applicants to ask about the job duties, salary, duration of job etc.


----------



## DGR

Hi Everyone,

I have been following this thread for the last few months. I am pleased to announce that my visa 190 (ACT nomination) has been granted today. I applied on the 29th January 2014 from UK and completed my PCC in Dec 2014 and Meds Feb 2015. I recieved delay email 19th March and no other communication until this morning. Since the 19th March my immiaccount has shown assessment in progress.

I found it really useful when people posted information about visa grant. It always gave me hope that mine would follow soon. I hope that all of you that have been waiting for a while recieve some good news in the coming days.


----------



## shivmani

I have a feeling that most of the 190 applicants from Jan/Feb will get their grants in June 

My assumption is based on the feeling that DIBP was holding onto a small chunk of PRs for granting to priority/needy 190 cases (like those with PCC expiring soon, etc.). 
And now with only few days left to year-end, there is no-point in holding un-utlized PRs anymore and so department has started granting PRs to queued ones based on application dates.. Starting from Jan and then Feb and so on.... 

Just my wild assumptions 

So hold on to your horses guys.. Grant is on it's way.. Sooner then expected


----------



## varundev

DGR said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been following this thread for the last few months. I am pleased to announce that my visa 190 (ACT nomination) has been granted today. I applied on the 29th January 2014 from UK and completed my PCC in Dec 2014 and Meds Feb 2015. I recieved delay email 19th March and no other communication until this morning. Since the 19th March my immiaccount has shown assessment in progress.
> 
> I found it really useful when people posted information about visa grant. It always gave me hope that mine would follow soon. I hope that all of you that have been waiting for a while recieve some good news in the coming days.


congrats mate


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




DGR said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been following this thread for the last few months. I am pleased to announce that my visa 190 (ACT nomination) has been granted today. I applied on the 29th January 2014 from UK and completed my PCC in Dec 2014 and Meds Feb 2015. I recieved delay email 19th March and no other communication until this morning. Since the 19th March my immiaccount has shown assessment in progress.
> 
> I found it really useful when people posted information about visa grant. It always gave me hope that mine would follow soon. I hope that all of you that have been waiting for a while recieve some good news in the coming days.


----------



## diki

Congrates to those guys who got their visa grant and all the best to others who are eagerly waiting for their grants...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## SWPB

How long will it take to assign a CO for 190 visa grant and approve the visa?


----------



## Izzyk

SWPB said:


> How long will it take to assign a CO for 190 visa grant and approve the visa?


Hi

In my own case, it took a month. Usually, you will be assigned a CO within 12 weeks.
Hope this would be helpful for u.


----------



## aidataha

Izzyk said:


> Hi
> 
> In my own case, it took a month. Usually, you will be assigned a CO within 12 weeks.
> Hope this would be helpful for u.


Also in my case it took almost a month to assign a CO, but how long as an estimate would one have to wait for the visa grant?


----------



## andrew64

*medicals*

Hi guys , 

Since most of you all here have done the medical , I will post the question here .

Last week I did my medicals and BMI is 30 ( above 29.9 is obese ) my panel doctor highlighted only this as an issue . Even though i had a sudden BP of 141/80 , he told since i never had history of BP and due medical stress and clinical condition the BP is fine .

So only BMI is highlighted , I don't worry about since did a very recent full body checkups and my kidney /lungs /cardio and all fine . So even they ask for additonal tests there wont be issues. 

I am just concerned for BMI above 29.9 do they refer to MOH and ask for additional tests , because it will increase the waiting time . I am sure some of us more than this range please share your experience Thanks


----------



## Izzyk

Hi folks,

Do you know DIBP is going to stage a strike which prob start from today? They say it is supposed to end by 26 June. I don't hear about this news by own, but seems they are about to release more details in the official websites.


----------



## Izzyk

aidataha said:


> Also in my case it took almost a month to assign a CO, but how long as an estimate would one have to wait for the visa grant?


My friend, an immi agent, who told me it would take 1-3 months up to a few years (for some extreme cases). So basically, maybe 3-6 months would be your primary estimation, if ur CO doesn't ask for additional documents or background check etc.


----------



## Priya21

Hi All,
I need help understanding the requirement / job opportunity for HR Professionals. 
What is the finance amount one needs to have to be eligible for PR Visa.


----------



## Izzyk

skarri1 said:


> Jan 30 2015
> Medicals feb 5
> PCC USA March 24
> Case officer march 19
> Delay email April 9
> Grant June 15


Congrats!!!

May I ask what is your delay email?
Cheers.


----------



## varundev

Priya21 said:


> Hi All,
> I need help understanding the requirement / job opportunity for HR Professionals.
> What is the finance amount one needs to have to be eligible for PR Visa.


Hello Priya,

If you are talking about visa fees and other fees so for one person it is around 4150 AUD $. however you can get proper estimated fees structure on the official website.

I don't see anyone who need to prove their financial ability to be eligible for PR. 

Its better you go through the official website Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection which will give you proper idea.


----------



## jimjac79

anyone lodged for 190 in April assigned with CO?:confused2:


----------



## audhan

aidataha said:


> Also in my case it took almost a month to assign a CO, but how long as an estimate would one have to wait for the visa grant?


I agree it is on a case by case basis, there are instances wherein grant is received without being assigned to a CO itself (if all the documents are submitted).


----------



## shivmani

Seems DIBP is on Strike intermittently until 26th June and might delay Visa processing/grants :confused2:

Check the links below :

DIBP strike - may affect some airports and visa processing - Application - SAAustralia Forums

http://www.newsroom.immi.gov.au/rel...gration-and-border-protection-portfolio-staff


----------



## Priya21

varundev said:


> Hello Priya,
> 
> If you are talking about visa fees and other fees so for one person it is around 4150 AUD $. however you can get proper estimated fees structure on the official website.
> 
> I don't see anyone who need to prove their financial ability to be eligible for PR.
> 
> Its better you go through the official website Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection which will give you proper idea.



Hi Varun,

I meant bank statement. 
Also plesae tell me what are the visa options if you know for the HR Professional ( which region)

Thanks,


----------



## ting2015

shivmani said:


> Seems DIBP is on Strike intermittently until 26th June and might delay Visa processing/grants :confused2:
> 
> Check the links below :
> 
> DIBP strike - may affect some airports and visa processing - Application - SAAustralia Forums
> 
> Protected Industrial Action by Immigration and Border Protection Portfolio staff - DIBP Online Newsroom




OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! how unlucky we are ..............


----------



## Izzyk

ting2015 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! how unlucky we are ..............


Well, nothing good comes easily.
Keep calm and leave it to God.


----------



## Izzyk

shivmani said:


> Seems DIBP is on Strike intermittently until 26th June and might delay Visa processing/grants :confused2:
> 
> Check the links below :
> 
> DIBP strike - may affect some airports and visa processing - Application - SAAustralia Forums
> 
> Protected Industrial Action by Immigration and Border Protection Portfolio staff - DIBP Online Newsroom


Thank u for sharing the relevant information. 
Fortunately, the Strike lasts a reasonable time as intending duration is about 10 days


----------



## ting2015

any 190 grants today? dude


----------



## varundev

Hi Priya,

If you are working in a company so you have to show one year bank statement of salary account. 

You need to find out your JOB profile on SOL list or CSOL list. You need to match your roles and responsibilities with concerned assessment body. 

Visa options may vary according to your point test in which your age, education, experience, state nomination points are considered. 

If you want permanent residence on your own feet so you can apply subclass 189.

If you are shortfall of 5 points (only 55 point you can gain) so you can go through state sponsorship which will give you 5 points. It is subclass 190.

There are other option of visa like relative sponsorship you can get detail from the website. 

You can also get more information from various threads on this website. 





Priya21 said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> I meant bank statement.
> Also plesae tell me what are the visa options if you know for the HR Professional ( which region)
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## gvishal9

I dont think strike necessarily means they will leave all the work and sit for protest here . Am sure they do their work during office hours as they get paid and its government organisation. 

My PCC is expiring on 23rd june and hence made a call to department and they sent me a delay email. But my status in immiaccount is still application received . Does it mean they have done their assessment and awaiting for new financial year?


----------



## andrew64

gvishal9 said:


> I dont think strike necessarily means they will leave all the work and sit for protest here . Am sure they do their work during office hours as they get paid and its government organisation.
> 
> My PCC is expiring on 23rd june and hence made a call to department and they sent me a delay email. But my status in immiaccount is still application received . Does it mean they have done their assessment and awaiting for new financial year?


Hi may i know what does it mean by expiring of the PCC . Is it expiring of the PCC after 12 months ? because once the PCC is issued for particular period the information should be still valid i thought .


----------



## gvishal9

andrew64 said:


> Hi may i know what does it mean by expiring of the PCC . Is it expiring of the PCC after 12 months ? because once the PCC is issued for particular period the information should be still valid i thought .


My PCC was from 2014 and it is valid for 12 months according to the immigration website. But when i contacted them regarding it . They said it is fine and i dont have to apply for new PCC .


----------



## rameshkd

gvishal9 said:


> I dont think strike necessarily means they will leave all the work and sit for protest here . Am sure they do their work during office hours as they get paid and its government organisation.
> 
> My PCC is expiring on 23rd june and hence made a call to department and they sent me a delay email. But my status in immiaccount is still application received . Does it mean they have done their assessment and awaiting for new financial year?


Can you share your timeline, when did you lodge your application.

Delay mail has no significance, the officer told me they send delay mails to all those who call.
Did the officer not give you a current status when you called ? Unfortunately the delay mail and status on immi do not mean anything for your application.
It's possible your application is reviewed and kept on hold for a grant in July or may be they're yet to open the file. 
Given it's highly unlikely, rather impossible that you'll get a grant and travel in the next 5 days, the CO may ask you for a new PCC.


----------



## gvishal9

rameshkd said:


> Can you share your timeline, when did you lodge your application.
> 
> Delay mail has no significance, the officer told me they send delay mails to all those who call.
> Did the officer not give you a current status when you called ? Unfortunately the delay mail and status on immi do not mean anything for your application.
> It's possible your application is reviewed and kept on hold for a grant in July or may be they're yet to open the file.
> Given it's highly unlikely, rather impossible that you'll get a grant and travel in the next 5 days, the CO may ask you for a new PCC.


She mentioned that she wasnt sure why my status wasnt updated and said will check once and send me an email in 15 minutes. So it was obvious that some other case officer is dealing. She did mention to me that there is no need to apply for new police clearance even though it is expiring soon. By the way . i am onshore applicant .

Time line : 

Occupation : 261311 - Analyst programmer 
190 visa 
13- May 2015 - Invitation received - Visa lodged - Including all Documents except form 80 .

65 points !


----------



## rameshkd

gvishal9 said:


> She mentioned that she wasnt sure why my status wasnt updated and said will check once and send me an email in 15 minutes. So it was obvious that some other case officer is dealing. She did mention to me that there is no need to apply for new police clearance even though it is expiring soon. By the way . i am onshore applicant .
> 
> Time line :
> 
> Occupation : 261311 - Analyst programmer
> 190 visa
> 13- May 2015 - Invitation received - Visa lodged - Including all Documents except form 80 .
> 
> 65 points !


Good luck, your grants may be near. For offshore applicants, we're required to carry a valid PCC at the port of entry.


----------



## varundev

Hello Fellas,

Now a days Process seems like slower down or stopped till 26th June. As it is year ending so more stress full days are going on.

Many people are waiting for Grant which is possible In next Couple of months. We will see grant celebration every week from the first week of July.... 

*Hope is the best cure. Be happy and get ready for the party in next months *:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## varundev

ting2015 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! how unlucky we are ..............


hey Mate 

We were already prepared that we will see Grant From first week of July so why should we worry and feel like that.

Just Chill and Enjoy... Just 11 Days to go for July.


----------



## cataliya

Lucky u guys waiting for grants ..Here I am still waiting for my result from AIM.&#55357;&#56853;


----------



## varundev

cataliya said:


> Lucky u guys waiting for grants ..Here I am still waiting for my result from AIM.��


Don't worry mate. If you have followed the procedure of Department so you not to worry about it. They follow the rules and they take decision according to it.

All applicants have to go through this procedure, I am sure you have chosen best time that your application will be lodged in new financial year so you might get visa in short span of time.


----------



## cataliya

varundev said:


> Don't worry mate. If you have followed the procedure of Department so you not to worry about it. They follow the rules and they take decision according to it.
> 
> All applicants have to go through this procedure, I am sure you have chosen best time that your application will be lodged in new financial year so you might get visa in short span of time.


Hey varundev,

Thanks for such a motivating reply, I really need lots of motivation these days. I know all of us are going through the same procedure but when you c the posts discussing grants n u r on stage 1, it seems like you are in grade 1 and others r school passout☺. Anyways All the best to everyone for your grants. They are on the way just about to be deliver .......


----------



## andrew64

rameshkd said:


> Good luck, your grants may be near. For offshore applicants, we're required to carry a valid PCC at the port of entry.


First time i heard that we need to carry PCC when we entering aussie


----------



## hlagvankar

*Non Migrating family members*

Anyone knows what "Non Migrating family members" is for. I submitted my Visa application on 17th Apr and marked above option as NO. But, my mother is dependent on me. Can I add her as dependent once I get my grant? Will it cause any problem to get her Visa? She doesn't have passport yet and I am planning to get one asap.


----------



## chiku2006

andrew64 said:


> First time i heard that we need to carry PCC when we entering aussie


This is a big challenge here, people share wrong information without even realising. One doesn't have to carry any PCC while entering Australia, thats for sure as I didnt. One needs a passport and visa copies (just in case) thats all whike entering the country.


----------



## tahanpaa

chiku2006 said:


> This is a big challenge here, people share wrong information without even realising. One doesn't have to carry any PCC while entering Australia, thats for sure as I didnt. One needs a passport and visa copies (just in case) thats all whike entering the country.


I do agree with you. And it proves "Little learning is a dangerous thing." Here so many member proving this now a days. They should banned from this forum


----------



## Izzyk

tahanpaa said:


> I do agree with you. And it proves "Little learning is a dangerous thing." Here so many member proving this now a days. They should banned from this forum


Hi tahanpaa,

May I ask what is the verification call and delay email?
Thank you.


----------



## tahanpaa

Izzyk said:


> Hi tahanpaa,
> 
> May I ask what is the verification call and delay email?
> Thank you.


Actually this both two words created by this forum. *Verification call* means embassy call us or our employer to verify our job experiences and *Delay mail* means an correspondence by email from DIBP which may stated that your category visa can not grant now for current FY. That it,
Thanking You


----------



## Izzyk

tahanpaa said:


> Actually this both two words created by this forum. *Verification call* means embassy call us or our employer to verify our job experiences and *Delay mail* means an correspondence by email from DIBP which may stated that your category visa can not grant now for current FY. That it,
> Thanking You


Appreciate for your detailed reply;-) seems like ppl in this forum are fairly creative


----------



## vijendra

Travel Document	Passport	- *Passport* uploaded
Language Ability - English, Evidence of	Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic)	- *PTE Score* uploaded
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of	Educational Certificate (Degree/Diploma etc)	*Education Marksheet and Certificate* uploaded bachelors and masters marksheet and certificate combined.
Birth or Age, Evidence of	*Passport* uploaded
Skills Assessment, Evidence of	Skills Assessment	*ACS* uploaded

I have uploaded the above documents. Not claiming points for work experience. Anything else I need to upload?


----------



## andrew64

vijendra said:


> Travel Document	Passport	- *Passport* uploaded
> Language Ability - English, Evidence of	Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic)	- *PTE Score* uploaded
> Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of	Educational Certificate (Degree/Diploma etc)	*Education Marksheet and Certificate* uploaded bachelors and masters marksheet and certificate combined.
> Birth or Age, Evidence of	*Passport* uploaded
> Skills Assessment, Evidence of	Skills Assessment	*ACS* uploaded
> 
> I have uploaded the above documents. Not claiming points for work experience. Anything else I need to upload?


I also didn't claiming points for my work still upload the letters send to ACS , since it is mentioned in the checklist.


----------



## vijendra

andrew64 said:


> I also didn't claiming points for my work still upload the letters send to ACS , since it is mentioned in the checklist.


Thanks andrew.... But what I have heard from other members... Lesser the documents.... Lesser the confusion to the CO


----------



## Jeeten#80

*...IMO...*


Its the other way round....*The More The Merrier!!!*





vijendra said:


> Thanks andrew.... But what I have heard from other members... Lesser the documents.... Lesser the confusion to the CO


----------



## ashftc

Hello everyone. My name is Muhammad. Guys any idea about form 1221. Me and my wife lodged our case yesterday and after paying the DIBP we were directed to attach our documents. We uploaded all the documents for my wife (the main applicant) and for me the spouse. With my list of documents that were required to upload a form 1221 came across that was required to be print and filled, scanned and uploaded. The form asked some basic personal, educational and historical details for the applicant and the dependent applicant. This form was only coming under my section and not my wife. Do I fill in my details and my wife as the relationship/dependent or will it be the otherway round. Can someone please give an insight over it?

Regards

Muhammad.


----------



## Sameer1626

vijendra said:


> Travel Document	Passport	- *Passport* uploaded
> Language Ability - English, Evidence of	Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic)	- *PTE Score* uploaded
> Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of	Educational Certificate (Degree/Diploma etc)	*Education Marksheet and Certificate* uploaded bachelors and masters marksheet and certificate combined.
> Birth or Age, Evidence of	*Passport* uploaded
> Skills Assessment, Evidence of	Skills Assessment	*ACS* uploaded
> 
> I have uploaded the above documents. Not claiming points for work experience. Anything else I need to upload?


Hi mate,

Even i am also not claiming points for my work exp but still i have uploaded the appointment letter and experience letter from my employer. 

Please upload the same ASAP. Dont worry at all as CO will no be asking for the more work related proofs as you are not claiming points for it. They are only concerned about the points you are claiming......So just chill and upload the same.

All the best!!


----------



## Sameer1626

Hi Andrew and Vijendra,

While filling an EOI what you have mentioned under the question which asks " Is this occupation related to your nominated occupation (its under work exp section)"??

I am asking this to you both because you guys are not claiming any points for your work exp.


----------



## lunaprof

Does enybody know, is request from CO to get medicals done a good sign? Does that request mean a processing of application is in final stage and all documentation is checked ??


----------



## andrew64

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi Andrew and Vijendra,
> 
> While filling an EOI what you have mentioned under the question which asks " Is this occupation related to your nominated occupation (its under work exp section)"??
> 
> I am asking this to you both because you guys are not claiming any points for your work exp.


Yes what ever the jobs approved by the assessment body marked as relevant


----------



## Rambo1610

Hi Guys,

Would like to share my time lines with you guys and still waiting for the CO to get allocated. I am doing my Medicals today..

Applied for 190 visa on 2nd june under developer programmer.

Thanks,
Rambo


----------



## Jeeten#80

Nothing unusual about CO asking for Medicals. When CO is assigned your case is reviewed and THEN CO would ask for missing or additional documents.


Request for medicals *may / may not* indicate THAT the application is in Final stage. We would never know this.




lunaprof said:


> Does enybody know, is request from CO to get medicals done a good sign? Does that request mean a processing of application is in final stage and all documentation is checked ??


----------



## aj_ferns

Hi Guys,

I lodged my visa and made the payment on 25th of April and I have receipt for the same. However when I received an acknowledgement mail from DIBP it was dated 29th April and it gave the date of lodgement as 29th April. I was curious as to why it is so?

I have front loaded all documents including Form 80, PCC and medicals. The status still shows as "Application Received" and I haven't been contacted by CO yet. Still waiting and hoping...

On the immi site it says that applications upto 26th April have been assigned. So I assume I still have to wait for a couple of more weeks.

Is there a general email id to which we can mail to check the application status, after the 60 day waiting period, if a CO hasn't been assigned yet?


----------



## bhupinder sekhon

*Hi sameer ,*

i have applied under the category other spatial scientist - 232214 for state sponsorship . i got skill assessment positive in july/ 2014. i uploaded my EOI on 06/06/2016 and got an invitation from NSW on 11/06/15. now on 22/06/15 i applied for the state nomination . i have uploaded all the required documents as per the checklist and have submitted the fee. right now i am having 55 points and with state sponsorship it will be 60. as per the website till now only 70 plus invitation have been granted by the NSW under this anszco code -232214 (other spatial scientist.so can you please tell me what will be the next stage. and how much time it will take to be on the next step.

regards 
Bhupinder 


Sameer1626 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Even i am also not claiming points for my work exp but still i have uploaded the appointment letter and experience letter from my employer.
> 
> Please upload the same ASAP. Dont worry at all as CO will no be asking for the more work related proofs as you are not claiming points for it. They are only concerned about the points you are claiming......So just chill and upload the same.
> 
> All the best!!


----------



## fla081828

My health requirement status shows as : All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. 

Does this also mean, i have already been assigned a CO ?

CO has still not contacted me. am just a little curious to know


----------



## Alena123

fla081828 said:


> My health requirement status shows as : All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for.
> 
> Does this also mean, i have already been assigned a CO ?
> 
> CO has still not contacted me. am just a little curious to know


Same here.

I also see in Get health details "Health clearence done - Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. "


----------



## Sameer1626

Alena123 said:


> Same here.
> 
> I also see in Get health details "Health clearence done - Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. "


Hi,

it doesnt proof anything related to CO.....we have to wait an watch for the same.

All the best!!


----------



## Sameer1626

bhupinder sekhon said:


> i have applied under the category other spatial scientist - 232214 for state sponsorship . i got skill assessment positive in july/ 2014. i uploaded my EOI on 06/06/2015 and got an invitation from NSW on 11/06/15. now on 22/06/15 i applied for the state nomination . i have uploaded all the required documents as per the checklist and have submitted the fee. right now i am having 55 points and with state sponsorship it will be 60. as per the website till now only 70 plus invitation have been granted by the NSW under this anszco code -232214 (other spatial scientist.so can you please tell me what will be the next stage. and how much time it will take to be on the next step.
> 
> regards
> Bhupinder


Hi Bhupinder,

NSW usually have a long processing time but lately they have started providing the invitation in 3 weeks time. 

To be very honest with you anyone from us will not be able to give you the exact time by which you might get the invite. 

After you get the invite you have 60 days to apply for your visa and pay the fees. After paying the fees you can start uploading your docs for the visa processing.

Hope i clear some of your doubts, ALL THE BEST MATE!!


----------



## aj_ferns

aj_ferns said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my visa and made the payment on 25th of April and I have receipt for the same. However when I received an acknowledgement mail from DIBP it was dated 29th April and it gave the date of lodgement as 29th April. I was curious as to why it is so?
> 
> I have front loaded all documents including Form 80, PCC and medicals. The status still shows as "Application Received" and I haven't been contacted by CO yet. Still waiting and hoping...
> 
> On the immi site it says that applications upto 26th April have been assigned. So I assume I still have to wait for a couple of more weeks.
> 
> Is there a general email id to which we can mail to check the application status, after the 60 day waiting period, if a CO hasn't been assigned yet?


Hey guys,

Could anyone please revert if there is a general email id / general number to which we can mail/ call to check the application status, after the 60 day waiting period, if a CO hasn't been assigned yet?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*In my View* you should just wait until second week of July AND then take next steps based on the situation.


THERE are few applicants who are in the same situation as yours without CO who have submitted their application much before you have done.




aj_ferns said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Could anyone please revert if there is a general email id / general number to which we can mail/ call to check the application status, after the 60 day waiting period, if a CO hasn't been assigned yet?


----------



## aj_ferns

Jeeten#80 said:


> *In my View* you should just wait until second week of July AND then take next steps based on the situation.
> 
> 
> THERE are few applicants who are in the same situation as yours without CO who have submitted their application much before you have done.


Hey Jeeten,

That's what I am planning as well. I just wanted to know if there is any generic id/ no to contact, in case I haven't been contacted by any CO till then..


----------



## andrew64

aj_ferns said:


> Hey Jeeten,
> 
> That's what I am planning as well. I just wanted to know if there is any generic id/ no to contact, in case I haven't been contacted by any CO till then..


Did you front load all the documents ?


----------



## aj_ferns

andrew64 said:


> Did you front load all the documents ?


Yes I have Andrew...


----------



## cocomart

aj_ferns said:


> Hey Jeeten,
> 
> That's what I am planning as well. I just wanted to know if there is any generic id/ no to contact, in case I haven't been contacted by any CO till then..


Hi. Received a delay mail 2 days ago. Its from GSM Allocated.


----------



## homeme

cocomart said:


> Hi. Received a delay mail 2 days ago. Its from GSM Allocated.


Dear Cocomart,

Do share you timeline too...


----------



## homeme

I found priority processing times on DIBP website, after they reopen fresh quota for grants or grants even during capping also. 

Which shows in following order for GSM subclass, Minister gives priority for grants as follows in his own discretion:

1) RSMS
2) ENS
3) 190 nominations only for those occupations which are in schedule 1 as well as have nominations from state/territory. Might be the reason for few 190 grants in the past week for.
4) 190 State nominations- No capping
5) 189 independent- Has a cap 

As this also shows that 190 has nothing to do with capping only 189 does. Still they slow down 190 grants at snail pace due to ministerial discretion as shown by previous delay mails and CO contacts to forum members at least for this financial year. 

In july they shall continue to process applications irrespective of the lodgement date. Like if someone as lodged in Feb'15 will go on file processing along with those who lodged their application as late as in June' 15 as they are to maintain the quality of the Visa application processing and keeping the process in the framed timelines. So, there will be no extra queuing for late lodgement. 

This is my deduction after the latest DIBP site visit. It may differ with others.


----------



## ting2015

homeme said:


> I found priority processing times on DIBP website, after they reopen fresh quota for grants or grants even during capping also.
> 
> Which shows in following order for GSM subclass, Minister gives priority for grants as follows in his own discretion:
> 
> 1) RSMS
> 2) ENS
> 3) 190 nominations only for those occupations which are in schedule 1 as well as have nominations from state/territory. Might be the reason for few 190 grants in the past week for.
> 4) 190 State nominations- No capping
> 5) 189 independent- Has a cap
> 
> As this also shows that 190 has nothing to do with capping only 189 does. Still they slow down 190 grants at snail pace due to ministerial discretion as shown by previous delay mails and CO contacts to forum members at least for this financial year.
> 
> In july they shall continue to process applications irrespective of the lodgement date. Like if someone as lodged in Feb'15 will go on file processing along with those who lodged their application as late as in June' 15 as they are to maintain the quality of the Visa application processing and keeping the process in the framed timelines. So, there will be no extra queuing for late lodgement.
> 
> This is my deduction after the latest DIBP site visit. It may differ with others.


pls share link of this information


----------



## andrew64

*receipt for visa fee*

hi guys ,

after the visa fee payment do we get any receipt to our email . I didn't get a receipt a payment , if anyone got can please share the subject of the email . Thanks


----------



## Som

Hi Andrew 64, subject wld be something like....." BCC2015/***** - ******* - <Name>- IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received" and this mail would have an attachment with all details including receipt no for the payment.


----------



## andrew64

Som said:


> Hi Andrew 64, subject wld be something like....." BCC2015/***** - ******* - <Name>- IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received" and this mail would have an attachment with all details including receipt no for the payment.


ok thanks buddy , the letter i have doesn't have the pass port id , but yes there is the transaction charge number , but i dont see the amount we paid.


----------



## Som

andrew64 said:


> ok thanks buddy , the letter i have doesn't have the pass port id , but yes there is the transaction charge number , but i dont see the amount we paid.



Yeah that's it bud. It's done then!


----------



## indian1988

ting2015 said:


> pls share link of this information


Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

I'm going to apply for 190 visa next week, I just received an invite from Victoria. 
I just wanted to know what things should I keep ready for the visa processing? (Checklist)


Thank you


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Regarding checklist refer to my following post:*


*Document Checklist*




gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm going to apply for 190 visa next week, I just received an invite from Victoria.
> I just wanted to know what things should I keep ready for the visa processing? (Checklist)
> 
> 
> Thank you


----------



## bhupinder sekhon

*hi sameer*

thank you so much for the information. well i got state sponsorship 0n 24th -06-2015 and invitation to fill the fee and upload the documents and according to them i am supposed to fill my visa fee , documents and form 80 by 24th august. now i am working on form 80 and that is so hectic. education details frm primary is such a big confusion as i do not have any certificate related to that. so m confused about that.

regards,
bhupinder 



Sameer1626 said:


> Hi Bhupinder,
> 
> NSW usually have a long processing time but lately they have started providing the invitation in 3 weeks time.
> 
> To be very honest with you anyone from us will not be able to give you the exact time by which you might get the invite.
> 
> After you get the invite you have 60 days to apply for your visa and pay the fees. After paying the fees you can start uploading your docs for the visa processing.
> 
> Hope i clear some of your doubts, ALL THE BEST MATE!!


----------



## andrew64

*Pcc - ied*

Hi guys saw some various posts regarding PCC .

Requirement for PCC is , in past 10 years we need to give PCC for the countries we stayed more than 12 months . 

In my case based on today's date , I lived in , with in this 10 years 

Country A 6 months ( 1/7/2005 - 1/1/2006 )

Country B 9 years 6 months ( 1/2/2006 - 1/7/2015)


Do you think i need to submit PCC for country A since it only 6 months even though i though i lived in that country from 2000 , for DIBP i need to submit for the countries i stayed more than 12 months . 


Anyway i got the PCC from country A in 2015 February in advance since its take 4 months to get the PCC . 



It is not big concern to submit that , but i think my IED all be then 2016 February , looking at the phase of visa grant not sure when i will get . lets say if i get in january will have few days to visit Oz . Is it IED just a once time entry , can i say i just enter before IED and stay there for 3 days and come back and then settle things then go back to Oz.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*To comply with IED* you just have to land in Australia AND clear IMMIGRATION counter. 


THEN you may chose to return home on the very next flight.


Later on when everything is settled back home you may travel to Australia.




andrew64 said:


> Hi guys saw some various posts regarding PCC .
> 
> Requirement for PCC is , in past 10 years we need to give PCC for the countries we stayed more than 12 months .
> 
> In my case based on today's date , I lived in , with in this 10 years
> 
> Country A 6 months ( 1/7/2005 - 1/1/2006 )
> 
> Country B 9 years 6 months ( 1/2/2006 - 1/7/2015)
> 
> 
> Do you think i need to submit PCC for country A since it only 6 months even though i though i lived in that country from 2000 , for DIBP i need to submit for the countries i stayed more than 12 months .
> 
> 
> Anyway i got the PCC from country A in 2015 February in advance since its take 4 months to get the PCC .
> 
> 
> 
> It is not big concern to submit that , but i think my IED all be then 2016 February , looking at the phase of visa grant not sure when i will get . lets say if i get in january will have few days to visit Oz . Is it IED just a once time entry , can i say i just enter before IED and stay there for 3 days and come back and then settle things then go back to Oz.


----------



## andrew64

Jeeten#80 said:


> *To comply with IED* you just have to land in Australia AND clear IMMIGRATION counter.
> 
> 
> THEN you may chose to return home on the very next flight.
> 
> 
> Later on when everything is settled back home you may travel to Australia.



My big concern is lets say my grant delay until February or march ( hopefully not ) . Will CO ask to get a newer PCC because of IED or my Visa will be in trouble , since CO won't be able to provide IED before February . Anyone experienced this type of case ?


----------



## Jeeten#80

In case of any DELAY in VISA Grant, your VISA won't be in trouble BUT CO would advise you the next steps AT the relevant time.


Rather then thinking of such extreme circumstances, just relax and take steps as and when such situation arrives (which seems unlikely). 


In my view such situation would arrive IF some security/background checks have been initiated.




andrew64 said:


> My big concern is lets say my grant delay until February or march ( hopefully not ) . Will CO ask to get a newer PCC because of IED or my Visa will be in trouble , since CO won't be able to provide IED before February . Anyone experienced this type of case ?


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Everyone, I was looking at South Australia State Sponsorship/Nomination form at their website and they have asked to upload the work experience letters, salary information etc... I was wondering why is this needed at this point in time.. First of all, all of these things were asked and submitted during skill assessment. Secondly, I believe all of this information would again be asked during lodging of Visa application(post getting the invite)

So what is the purpose of submitting this information at the time of submitting the application for state nomination
As when we submit the EOI on immi website, we are not supposed to upload anything there, so why for state nomination

Can anyone throw light on this please..


----------



## ting2015

Jeeten#80 said:


> *To comply with IED* you just have to land in Australia AND clear IMMIGRATION counter.
> 
> 
> THEN you may chose to return home on the very next flight.
> 
> 
> Later on when everything is settled back home you may travel to Australia.



anybody knows for the first entry..... for the first landing point....do we have to land in your sponsoring state ? or is any states within australia is fine?


----------



## Sameer1626

[email protected] said:


> Hi Everyone, I was looking at South Australia State Sponsorship/Nomination form at their website and they have asked to upload the work experience letters, salary information etc... I was wondering why is this needed at this point in time.. First of all, all of these things were asked and submitted during skill assessment. Secondly, I believe all of this information would again be asked during lodging of Visa application(post getting the invite)
> 
> So what is the purpose of submitting this information at the time of submitting the application for state nomination
> As when we submit the EOI on immi website, we are not supposed to upload anything there, so why for state nomination
> 
> Can anyone throw light on this please..


Hi maggie,

Every state has its own rules and regulations for giving you the invite. So in reality we are not in a position to question this to state 

SA is saying "hey mate if you want to come to my state i am there to welcome you but, you have to comply my T&C's. If you show me the work exp, sal slips, proof of funds and pay me AUD 200 for processing your request.....then i'll let you know the outcome of your application and if all goes well, you are welcome to SA!"

We can question the same thing to DIBP as well during the visa lodgment as well ..... :eyebrows::heh:


----------



## Jeeten#80

To comply with IED you just have to land in Australia AND clear IMMIGRATION counter in any STATE.


*THERE is no requirement* THAT you have to land in the Sponsoring STATE.



ting2015 said:


> anybody knows for the first entry..... for the first landing point....do we have to land in your sponsoring state ? or is any states within australia is fine?


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Jeeten and others,

I am a little confused on the number of relevant years of work experience that I should claim.. When I read my Vetassess report, I am not able to make out what I should consider as there seems to be 2 conflicting versions on the report.. I am copy and pasting the 2 pages of the report.. Can anyone please, take some time to read this and help me ascertain, how much work experience should I mention as relevant in the EOI

Page 1 of the Report

Skilled Employment

The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant are assessed as employment of at least 40 hours per fortnight which is at an appropriate skill level and closely related to the nominated occupation of organization and Methods Analyst ( ANZSCO Code : 224712 ) 

1. From 01/2005 to 09/2008, Lead Project Quality, ABC Company Pvt Ltd
2. From 09/2008 to 10/2009, Manager Project Quality, XYZ Company Pvt Ltd
3. From 05/2011 to 05/2012 , Manager, Support , PQR Company Pvt Ltd
4. From 05/2012 to 10/2013, Management Consultant, EFG Company Pvt Ltd

This opinion is made based on the following items of evidence and does not constitute an opinion as to the veracity of the claims made: 

Statement of Service (Work Reference) : Position/s: 1,2,3,4
Contract : Position/s: 1,2,3,4
Taxation Records of Assessment : Position/s: 1,2,3,4
Statutory Declaration : Position/s: 2, 4

This advice is the opinion of VETASSESS and does not guarantee the awarding of any points under the skilled migration points test. Determination of points under the skilled migration points test remains at the discretion of delegated immigration officers. 

Page 2 of the Report

Employment Assessed : 
• From 09/2008 to 10/2009, Manager Project Quality, XYZ Company Pvt Ltd
• From 05/2011 to 05/2012 , Manager, Support , PQR Company Pvt Ltd
• From 05/2012 to 10/2013, Management Consultant, EFG Company Pvt Ltd

Duration of Employment: Based on the evidence provided, atleast 3 year/s of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for the skills assessment. The employment described above meets the minimum requirement for the occupation.

Skills Assessment Outcome: Positive
Based on the evidence provided, the qualification/s and employment described above meet the requirements of your nominated occupation and are assessed as suitable for migration purposes


----------



## Priya21

*Thanks a lot*

Dear Varun, 

Thanks a lot. 
I read somewhere that we need to show 20,000 AUD in our bank as a financial stability. 
Also , I am in HR Domain and my target is HR Professional , would you by any chance no anyone who is opting for same kind of profile. 
Please suggest.

Thanks,

Priyanka 





varundev said:


> Hi Priya,
> 
> If you are working in a company so you have to show one year bank statement of salary account.
> 
> You need to find out your JOB profile on SOL list or CSOL list. You need to match your roles and responsibilities with concerned assessment body.
> 
> Visa options may vary according to your point test in which your age, education, experience, state nomination points are considered.
> 
> If you want permanent residence on your own feet so you can apply subclass 189.
> 
> If you are shortfall of 5 points (only 55 point you can gain) so you can go through state sponsorship which will give you 5 points. It is subclass 190.
> 
> There are other option of visa like relative sponsorship you can get detail from the website.
> 
> You can also get more information from various threads on this website.


----------



## varundev

Priya21 said:


> Dear Varun,
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> I read somewhere that we need to show 20,000 AUD in our bank as a financial stability.
> Also , I am in HR Domain and my target is HR Professional , would you by any chance no anyone who is opting for same kind of profile.
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Priyanka


Dear Priyanka,

You can be a part of HR professional's Thread in this website. Don't need to show our financial strength. Only in some case DIBP may ask for it but it is rare so don't worry about it. 

You need to go through Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection 

You can go through assessment test through which you can get points criteria. 

You need to wait till JULY 1 from that date New rules may implicate by the AUS govt, if there are any. New SOL and CSOL list will be on the board of the website.

You can also check FEES structure about you and your dependents. 

Read all rules and regulation carefully.... 

You can also contact JEET who is active on this forum and provide good enough information to people. 

Thanks


----------



## Priya21

*Hi*

Dear Varun,

Thanks for the instant reply.

Can you please suggest how did you apply, I mean by yourself or some agent as I have not hired any till now. 

Please advice.

Best,
Priya 



varundev said:


> Dear Priyanka,
> 
> You can be a part of HR professional's Thread in this website. Don't need to show our financial strength. Only in some case DIBP may ask for it but it is rare so don't worry about it.
> 
> You need to go through Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> You can go through assessment test through which you can get points criteria.
> 
> You need to wait till JULY 1 from that date New rules may implicate by the AUS govt, if there are any. New SOL and CSOL list will be on the board of the website.
> 
> You can also check FEES structure about you and your dependents.
> 
> Read all rules and regulation carefully....
> 
> You can also contact JEET who is active on this forum and provide good enough information to people.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## varundev

Priya21 said:


> Dear Varun,
> 
> Thanks for the instant reply.
> 
> Can you please suggest how did you apply, I mean by yourself or some agent as I have not hired any till now.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Best,
> Priya


I applied through the AGENT...


----------



## Priya21

*Hi*

Hi Varun, 

Can you please share his company name and contact details.

Best,

Priya 



varundev said:


> I applied through the AGENT...


----------



## aj_ferns

Priya21 said:


> Dear Varun,
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> I read somewhere that we need to show 20,000 AUD in our bank as a financial stability.
> Also , I am in HR Domain and my target is HR Professional , would you by any chance no anyone who is opting for same kind of profile.
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Priyanka


Priyanka,
Kindly spare some time and go through this thread for HR professionals

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/173042-human-resource-adviser-223111-a.html

It will give you answers to all your questions. Even if you finally decide to go through an agent, its always better to have all information so that one is not misguided.

Now to give you some clarity, most of the HR professionals apply under Human Resource adviser- HRA(223111) or under Recruitment consultant- RC(223112). These occupations are not covered in the SOL list. Hence we have to apply via State sponsorship. 

At this present moment these occupations are only available in two states. viz. 

WA(in schedule 2- which means you necessarily need to have an employment offer in that state to be granted the state sponsorship along with other criteria) and 

SA( in supplementary list- which again has numerous conditions to satisfy including having a graduate degree from SA or have worked in the same skill set in SA or have family members residing there) 

Do go to the individual state immigration sites and you will get all the information.

So right now the possible avenues for an HR professional are a little bleak.

The new lists are awaited with much anticipation, hoping more states will open the occupation code and/ or supplementary conditions are relaxed.

As far as showing money in the bank goes, it really depends from state to state. Some states just want you to give a declaration of your financial stability, other states want proof of your financial stability. Its at the discretion of the state and the officer working on your state sponsorship application if he demands to see proof of financial stability.

Again you need to check the individual state sites for the exact amount as they mention it clearly on their website as to how much for individuals, family, kids etc..

For eg: the state of NT asks to show financial capacity ranging from $35, 000 AUD for individual applicants to $ 65, 000 AUD for 2 adults + 2 children

SO do your homework well

Hope i have been able to give you some clarity


----------



## tally120

Dear All

Wanted to know how much time does it take for grant after CO is allotted. For me CO allotted on 22 June 15 and asked for my PCC. I submitted that on 26 June 15. Now, I hope no additional documents would be required. How much time can be expected for grant. The wait is killing.

Regards


----------



## Danav_Singh

aj_ferns said:


> Priyanka,
> Kindly spare some time and go through this thread for HR professionals
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/173042-human-resource-adviser-223111-a.html
> 
> It will give you answers to all your questions. Even if you finally decide to go through an agent, its always better to have all information so that one is not misguided.
> 
> Now to give you some clarity, most of the HR professionals apply under Human Resource adviser- HRA(223111) or under Recruitment consultant- RC(223112). These occupations are not covered in the SOL list. Hence we have to apply via State sponsorship.
> 
> At this present moment these occupations are only available in two states. viz.
> 
> WA(in schedule 2- which means you necessarily need to have an employment offer in that state to be granted the state sponsorship along with other criteria) and
> 
> SA( in supplementary list- which again has numerous conditions to satisfy including having a graduate degree from SA or have worked in the same skill set in SA or have family members residing there)
> 
> Do go to the individual state immigration sites and you will get all the information.
> 
> So right now the possible avenues for an HR professional are a little bleak.
> 
> The new lists are awaited with much anticipation, hoping more states will open the occupation code and/ or supplementary conditions are relaxed.
> 
> As far as showing money in the bank goes, it really depends from state to state. Some states just want you to give a declaration of your financial stability, other states want proof of your financial stability. Its at the discretion of the state and the officer working on your state sponsorship application if he demands to see proof of financial stability.
> 
> Again you need to check the individual state sites for the exact amount as they mention it clearly on their website as to how much for individuals, family, kids etc..
> 
> For eg: the state of NT asks to show financial capacity ranging from $35, 000 AUD for individual applicants to $ 65, 000 AUD for 2 adults + 2 children
> 
> SO do your homework well
> 
> Hope i have been able to give you some clarity


Good info....however Priya is talking about NT only as till few months back HRA was in their list but they removed it now. Only NT requires financial proof....NT was only state who was offering HRA without Job Offer however handful of people managed to get 190 invitation as NT was offering most of the peope 489 instead...


----------



## ishugarg

waiting for CO.... how can i go for Medical before CO assignment???


----------



## jagjeetsingh507

Danav_Singh said:


> Good info....however Priya is talking about NT only as till few months back HRA was in their list but they removed it now. Only NT requires financial proof....NT was only state who was offering HRA without Job Offer however handful of people managed to get 190 invitation as NT was offering most of the peope 489 instead...


Dear Danav,

QLD also requires financial proof and all in liquid form..

With Regards


----------



## ting2015

any new grants lately bubby?

Last day of financial year!


----------



## cocomart

ting2015 said:


> any new grants lately bubby?
> 
> Last day of financial year!


Ive read from the forum that a 189 March 20 applicant got a grant today.


----------



## hlagvankar

So do we start receiving grants from tomorrow or still have to wait?


----------



## indian1988

:fingerscrossed:


hlagvankar said:


> So do we start receiving grants from tomorrow or still have to wait?


Hopefully from tomorrow there will be storm of grants..


----------



## Priya21

*Hi*

Thanks a lot AJ. 

That info was very helpful. I am very new to this forum in terms of presence. Could you please suggest whats the link for HR Professionals. 

Secondly how can we find work in Australia before the PR is approved as they only interview people who are physically present in Australia. 

Thanks though , you've been a great help. 

Best,
Priya 




aj_ferns said:


> Priyanka,
> Kindly spare some time and go through this thread for HR professionals
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/173042-human-resource-adviser-223111-a.html
> 
> It will give you answers to all your questions. Even if you finally decide to go through an agent, its always better to have all information so that one is not misguided.
> 
> Now to give you some clarity, most of the HR professionals apply under Human Resource adviser- HRA(223111) or under Recruitment consultant- RC(223112). These occupations are not covered in the SOL list. Hence we have to apply via State sponsorship.
> 
> At this present moment these occupations are only available in two states. viz.
> 
> WA(in schedule 2- which means you necessarily need to have an employment offer in that state to be granted the state sponsorship along with other criteria) and
> 
> SA( in supplementary list- which again has numerous conditions to satisfy including having a graduate degree from SA or have worked in the same skill set in SA or have family members residing there)
> 
> Do go to the individual state immigration sites and you will get all the information.
> 
> So right now the possible avenues for an HR professional are a little bleak.
> 
> The new lists are awaited with much anticipation, hoping more states will open the occupation code and/ or supplementary conditions are relaxed.
> 
> As far as showing money in the bank goes, it really depends from state to state. Some states just want you to give a declaration of your financial stability, other states want proof of your financial stability. Its at the discretion of the state and the officer working on your state sponsorship application if he demands to see proof of financial stability.
> 
> Again you need to check the individual state sites for the exact amount as they mention it clearly on their website as to how much for individuals, family, kids etc..
> 
> For eg: the state of NT asks to show financial capacity ranging from $35, 000 AUD for individual applicants to $ 65, 000 AUD for 2 adults + 2 children
> 
> SO do your homework well
> 
> Hope i have been able to give you some clarity


----------



## Rednam

hlagvankar said:


> So do we start receiving grants from tomorrow or still have to wait?


When we called the DIBP on Friday we were told post 5th July they will process applications.


----------



## hlagvankar

Rednam said:


> When we called the DIBP on Friday we were told post 5th July they will process applications.


Ohh man!!!!!....it means still need to wait till next week.


----------



## Izzyk

It has been almost 3 months since I lodged my 190 visa in this April...(CO occurred 1 month ago asked for additional documents). Yet still have no update on my application until now.

Should I send an email to my CO or call up DIBP?


----------



## Jeeten#80

As you have waited for 3 months, wait for another 8 days or so and THEN take next steps.





Izzyk said:


> It has been almost 3 months since I lodged my 190 visa in this April...(CO occurred 1 month ago asked for additional documents). Yet still have no update on my application until now.
> 
> Should I send an email to my CO or call up DIBP?


----------



## aj_ferns

Priya21 said:


> Thanks a lot AJ.
> 
> That info was very helpful. I am very new to this forum in terms of presence. Could you please suggest whats the link for HR Professionals.
> 
> Secondly how can we find work in Australia before the PR is approved as they only interview people who are physically present in Australia.
> 
> Thanks though , you've been a great help.
> 
> Best,
> Priya


Your most welcome! Glad I was able to give you some clarity.

The link that I posted in my earlier message contains the the thread which is the most active thread for HR professionals..

For the precise reason that its next to impossible to find employment in Australia from offshore without a valid work/ resident visa, most offshore HR professionals are currently stuck and cant move ahead with their applications.

Hoping the new financial year has favourable news:fingerscrossed:

Please do register on the site anzscosearch.com, and you will get constant updates on the changes of various states etc...


----------



## subi

Any Good news.. Its 1st july


----------



## [email protected]

Are the lists out.. anyone able to see them..??


----------



## ckara

Visa lodge date:16 Apr 2015
Visa grant date: 01 Jul 2015
190-Vic-Physicist


----------



## Rednam

Helloooo.....we got the grant today.....finally after a long wait.The happiness when you get after a long wait is just exhilarating.

Visa lodged on 20feb


----------



## Izzyk

Congrats dude!! Wish you all the best to the new start


----------



## andrew64

Rednam said:


> Helloooo.....we got the grant today.....finally after a long wait.The happiness when you get after a long wait is just exhilarating.
> 
> Visa lodged on 20feb


awesome congrats bro , can you share your time line , details so others can predict there invites


----------



## Sameer1626

Rednam said:


> Helloooo.....we got the grant today.....finally after a long wait.The happiness when you get after a long wait is just exhilarating.
> 
> Visa lodged on 20feb


*CONGRATS BRO!!* 

The new financial year of Oz is being lucky for you.....you are the first one who reported to have a grant on 1 st july....

All the best !!


----------



## bhupinder sekhon

Lots and lots of wishes .... have a bright future ahead ... ray of hope ..



Please can you share your details ?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with your Next Steps |||*



:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​




Rednam said:


> Helloooo.....we got the grant today.....finally after a long wait.The happiness when you get after a long wait is just exhilarating.
> 
> Visa lodged on 20feb


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Here you go.....(just scroll down)*


*Assistant Minister for Immigration and Border Protection | SCHEDULE 1*





[email protected] said:


> Are the lists out.. anyone able to see them..??


----------



## hlagvankar

Any idea how to contact CO(thru mail/call) and what all things need to mention in the mail/call?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Call on this number - 0061731367000

Keep your VISA application details handy before calling (*LIKE *Transaction Reference Number (TRN) / Date of Birth / Passport Number)


*||| All The Best |||*




hlagvankar said:


> Any idea how to contact CO(thru mail/call) and what all things need to mention in the mail/call?


----------



## aj_ferns

Rednam said:


> Helloooo.....we got the grant today.....finally after a long wait.The happiness when you get after a long wait is just exhilarating.
> 
> Visa lodged on 20feb


Congrats mate!!!! And all the very best !


----------



## Rednam

andrew64 said:


> awesome congrats bro , can you share your time line , details so others can predict there invites


ANZSCO 131112; AIM Assessment 4th July 2014; IELTS S9,L8.5,R8,W8 overall 8.5 on Jan 7th 2015(3rd attempt); Visa invitation 2 Feb 2015; Visa Lodged 20th Feb 2015; PCC and Medicals 4th March; Delay mail 30th March 2015, Grant 1st July 2015, IED 6th March 2016


----------



## varundev

Rednam said:


> ANZSCO 131112; AIM Assessment 4th July 2014; IELTS S9,L8.5,R8,W8 overall 8.5 on Jan 7th 2015(3rd attempt); Visa invitation 2 Feb 2015; Visa Lodged 20th Feb 2015; PCC and Medicals 4th March; Delay mail 30th March 2015, Grant 1st July 2015, IED 6th March 2016



COngrats Mate


----------



## diki

Congrates mate!!!! Wish You all d best.....


----------



## fla081828

Rednam said:


> Helloooo.....we got the grant today.....finally after a long wait.The happiness when you get after a long wait is just exhilarating.
> 
> Visa lodged on 20feb


Congrats :second:


----------



## shamtah

Rednam said:


> ANZSCO 131112; AIM Assessment 4th July 2014; IELTS S9,L8.5,R8,W8 overall 8.5 on Jan 7th 2015(3rd attempt); Visa invitation 2 Feb 2015; Visa Lodged 20th Feb 2015; PCC and Medicals 4th March; Delay mail 30th March 2015, Grant 1st July 2015, IED 6th March 2016


congrats mate :second:


----------



## ckara

Got visa today 1 jul 2015.

Visa lodged :16 Apr 2015
190 -victoria-Physicist


----------



## majorsinghcheema

Congrats..... Ckara.....


----------



## dsachdeva

ckara said:


> Visa lodge date:16 Apr 2015
> Visa grant date: 01 Jul 2015
> 190-Vic-Physicist


Congrats !!!


----------



## dsachdeva

Rednam said:


> ANZSCO 131112; AIM Assessment 4th July 2014; IELTS S9,L8.5,R8,W8 overall 8.5 on Jan 7th 2015(3rd attempt); Visa invitation 2 Feb 2015; Visa Lodged 20th Feb 2015; PCC and Medicals 4th March; Delay mail 30th March 2015, Grant 1st July 2015, IED 6th March 2016


Congrats Rednam !


----------



## diki

ckara said:


> Got visa today 1 jul 2015.
> 
> Visa lodged :16 Apr 2015
> 190 -victoria-Physicist


Congrates !!!!!


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​



ckara said:


> Got visa today 1 jul 2015.
> 
> Visa lodged :16 Apr 2015
> 190 -victoria-Physicist


----------



## hlagvankar

Hi Guys,

Just got my grant now.

Visa applied on 17th April 2015


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​





hlagvankar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got my grant now.
> 
> Visa applied on 17th April 2015


----------



## varundev

hlagvankar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got my grant now.
> 
> Visa applied on 17th April 2015


Congrats


----------



## andrew64

Rednam said:


> Helloooo.....we got the grant today.....finally after a long wait.The happiness when you get after a long wait is just exhilarating.
> 
> Visa lodged on 20feb





hlagvankar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got my grant now.
> 
> Visa applied on 17th April 2015


Hi bro can you share the time line with us . thanks


----------



## bhupinder sekhon

Congratulations ........


Can you both please give your details !!!!


----------



## majorsinghcheema

Congrats.........


----------



## hlagvankar

andrew64 said:


> Hi bro can you share the time line with us . thanks


ACS - 20/06/2014 (Software Eng)
IELTS - 23-Jan 2015
Invitation - Victoria (30/01/2015) Invitation received - 16-Apr-2015
Visa Lodged - 17-Apr-2015
Visa Grant - 01-Jul-2015


----------



## andrew64

hlagvankar said:


> ACS - 20/06/2014 (Software Eng)
> IELTS - 23-Jan 2015
> Invitation - Victoria (30/01/2015) Invitation received - 16-Apr-2015
> Visa Lodged - 17-Apr-2015
> Visa Grant - 01-Jul-2015


Thanks buddy , did you front load everything or did CO request additional documents such as form 80


----------



## hlagvankar

andrew64 said:


> Thanks buddy , did you front load everything or did CO request additional documents such as form 80


I uploaded all docs(including PCC) upfront and CO asked me for medical only.


----------



## aj_ferns

hlagvankar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got my grant now.
> 
> Visa applied on 17th April 2015


COngrats mate and all the very best for the next steps!!!


----------



## sriramvemuri

Hello friends
Lodged my visa application for subclass 190 on 30th of June
Actually I have attended the medicals and PCC first even before I listed my application. 
I provided the HAP IDs while filling up the visa application. 
Will I still be contacted by the CO to submit the medicals or it will be automatically uploaded to DIBP? Could some one please throw some light on this
Thanks
Sriram


----------



## Rednam

ckara said:


> Got visa today 1 jul 2015.
> 
> Visa lodged :16 Apr 2015
> 190 -victoria-Physicist


Congrats.


----------



## Rednam

hlagvankar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got my grant now.
> 
> Visa applied on 17th April 2015


congrats


----------



## Rednam

Can someone share the tracker link to update.


----------



## majorsinghcheema

hey Rednam here it is..........


Tracker : tinyurl.com/oldpws7


----------



## ran_aus

hlagvankar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got my grant now.
> 
> Visa applied on 17th April 2015


Congrats dude.


----------



## hlagvankar

Any idea how can I create job profile for Australian jobs(from India)?


----------



## kishoreshet

Have a quick and simple question - I got Invitation for Victoria - Eventually I will get the VISA Grant once I finish all the needed documents/payement/formalities over 3-4 months from now right ?


----------



## tahanpaa

Today I got my *Platinum Mail*.
This forum helps me lot as I didn't apply by agent. But sometimes some of honorable member put their suggestion from their little knowledge about the issue.
However this moment is really awesome like a heavy load relief from my shoulder. 
Hope you all this Platinum mail soon.
Cheers!


----------



## Jeeten#80

*...IMO...*

CO is allocated in around 45-60 days (based on the current TREND) after VISA application is submitted by paying the Fees.


AFTER that CO take 2 weeks for processing an application. THEN in a months time after this you may except a GRANT IF everything is in place.


*NOTE:* Have seen few applicants getting Direct GRANT in about 50-60 days of submitting their application.





kishoreshet said:


> Have a quick and simple question - I got Invitation for Victoria - Eventually I will get the VISA Grant once I finish all the needed documents/payement/formalities over 3-4 months from now right ?


----------



## tahanpaa

My passport validity til NOV 2015 and My IED 16 FEB 2016. Should I apply for new one or try to make visit before Nov 2015?
Any idea?


----------



## Jeeten#80

IED would remain same - IED 16 FEB 2016. Apply for NEW passport AND THEN travel before IED. 



You must advise *DIBP* of a change of passport details if you currently hold a visa, as your visa is associated with your passport.


*REF: * *How can I update my address or passport details?*



tahanpaa said:


> My passport validity til NOV 2015 and My IED 16 FEB 2016. Should I apply for new one or try to make visit before Nov 2015?
> Any idea?


----------



## Sameer1626

ckara said:


> got visa today 1 jul 2015.
> 
> Visa lodged :16 apr 2015
> 190 -victoria-physicist


*
congrats mate for your golden mail......

*


----------



## Sameer1626

hlagvankar said:


> hi guys,
> 
> just got my grant now.
> 
> Visa applied on 17th april 2015


*all the very best for your future bro.....*


----------



## Sameer1626

tahanpaa said:


> Today I got my *Platinum Mail*.
> This forum helps me lot as I didn't apply by agent. But sometimes some of honorable member put their suggestion from their little knowledge about the issue.
> However this moment is really awesome like a heavy load relief from my shoulder.
> Hope you all this Platinum mail soon.
> Cheers!


Hey*congrats* to you tahanpaa........

I read your past posts and i can understand how painful and annoying this wait is (as i am in the same boa now )

I am happy for you,

All he very best!!


----------



## sahilsharma

congratulations. I know you have hold it up for very long.
Even I am waiting for my turn veryyy eagerly. 
25 Feb, 190 visa..Enjoy ur grant...


----------



## Sameer1626

sahilsharma said:


> congratulations. I know you have hold it up for very long.
> Even I am waiting for my turn veryyy eagerly.
> 25 Feb, 190 visa..Enjoy ur grant...


Hope you get the grant soon mate......

keep your :fingerscrossed:

All the best!!


----------



## ozTov

I think I am one of the very few Nov, 2014 applicants waiting from Grant. Got my VAC2 payment request earlier today. Already Paid that. Hoping to get Grant soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## siddhi817

Alhamdolillah, I received my golden email an hour ago  thanks to everyone one this forum for their support and advice

IED: 18th Feb 2016


----------



## Marat911

My congratulations! 
What is your timeline?


----------



## subi

Finally got the grant.

thanks to Expat and this forum...


----------



## hlagvankar

siddhi817 said:


> Alhamdolillah, I received my golden email an hour ago  thanks to everyone one this forum for their support and advice
> 
> IED: 18th Feb 2016


Congrats buddy...


----------



## Danav_Singh

subi said:


> Finally got the grant.
> 
> thanks to Expat and this forum...


Just now Got my grant too...


----------



## ting2015

hey people i just got my grant ! 
applied 190 on 18th Feb
Thanks for all your help


----------



## blehill

**

Congratulations to all who got the grant. 

Please update the tracker.....

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## scorpio_79

We received our golden email today morning. Would like to thank each and everyone in this forum for their support and advice.

IED: 1st week of Feb 2016


----------



## bhupinder sekhon

Congratulations to the ones who recieved the grants !!! 

Please all of you share our times lines with details


----------



## dj_Baba

*The long wait is over!*

By the blessings of almighty and all the loved ones, we have received our visa grants this morning. My wife and I, we had to wait for a long time after we submitted our application on January 17th. Given below is my timeline:

*Researcher in Australia: 2012-2014 | Returned to India: January 2014 | IELTS: Sep 2014 | VETASSESS application:Oct 14 | Positive assessment: Dec 2014 | EOI Submitted : Dec-14 | SA SS application: Dec-14 | Nomination approved for SA 190: Jan-15 | Visa invitation received: Jan-15 | VISA Lodged: 19-Jan-15 | CO Allocated: 20 Feb 2015 | Docs supplied: 26 Feb 2015 | Grant: 2 July 2015 :drum: | Flying back to Oz: July 2015*


----------



## Sameer1626

siddhi817 said:


> Alhamdolillah, I received my golden email an hour ago  thanks to everyone one this forum for their support and advice
> 
> IED: 18th Feb 2016


*A many congratulations to you mate....*

All the very best for your future.....lane:


----------



## Sameer1626

subi said:


> Finally got the grant.
> 
> thanks to Expat and this forum...


*A many congratulations to you mate....*

All the very best for your future.....lane:

Also please share your timeline


----------



## Sameer1626

ting2015 said:


> hey people i just got my grant !
> applied 190 on 18th Feb
> Thanks for all your help


*A many congratulations to you mate....*

All the very best for your future.....lane:


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


*||| Congratulation and All The Best for Next Steps |||*






siddhi817 said:


> Alhamdolillah, I received my golden email an hour ago  thanks to everyone one this forum for their support and advice
> 
> IED: 18th Feb 2016


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best for Next Steps |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​





subi said:


> Finally got the grant.
> 
> thanks to Expat and this forum...


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


*||| Congratulations and All The Best for Next Steps |||*





dj_Baba said:


> By the blessings of almighty and all the loved ones, we have received our visa grants this morning. My wife and I, we had to wait for a long time after we submitted our application on January 17th. Given below is my timeline:
> 
> *Researcher in Australia: 2012-2014 | Returned to India: January 2014 | IELTS: Sep 2014 | VETASSESS application:Oct 14 | Positive assessment: Dec 2014 | EOI Submitted : Dec-14 | SA SS application: Dec-14 | Nomination approved for SA 190: Jan-15 | Visa invitation received: Jan-15 | VISA Lodged: 19-Jan-15 | CO Allocated: 20 Feb 2015 | Docs supplied: 26 Feb 2015 | Grant: 2 July 2015 :drum: | Flying back to Oz: July 2015*


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best for Next Steps |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




scorpio_79 said:


> We received our golden email today morning. Would like to thank each and everyone in this forum for their support and advice.
> 
> IED: 1st week of Feb 2016


----------



## Sameer1626

Danav_Singh said:


> Just now Got my grant too...


*A many congratulations to you mate....*

All the very best for your future.....lane:


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


*||| Congratulations and All The Best for Next Steps |||*





ting2015 said:


> hey people i just got my grant !
> applied 190 on 18th Feb
> Thanks for all your help


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best for Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​





Danav_Singh said:


> Just now Got my grant too...


----------



## dsachdeva

subi said:


> Finally got the grant.
> 
> thanks to Expat and this forum...


Congrats Buddy !!


----------



## subi

dsachdeva said:


> Congrats Buddy !!


Thanks Budd


----------



## Jeevmis

Hi, 

I need an urgent help. I am in Sydney on 457 from last 14 months and now looking to apply PR through 190 Visa. Could anyone of you please help me with below queries:

1) How does one get invitation from a state ? Do we just need to apply an EOI and after that will it be done by state itself or do we need to apply anything separately ?

2) I am having 55 points while submitting an EOI. So, would I be eligible under 190 ? If yes then will these 5 points be counted later on after getting invitation from a state ?

Thanks in Advance. 

Your help on this is much needed and appreciated.


----------



## Manjyot

Jeevmis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need an urgent help. I am in Sydney on 457 from last 14 months and now looking to apply PR through 190 Visa. Could anyone of you please help me with below queries:
> 
> 1) How does one get invitation from a state ? Do we just need to apply an EOI and after that will it be done by state itself or do we need to apply anything separately ?
> 
> 2) I am having 55 points while submitting an EOI. So, would I be eligible under 190 ? If yes then will these 5 points be counted later on after getting invitation from a state ?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.
> 
> Your help on this is much needed and appreciated.


Hi Jeevmis,

Firstly you will need to update all the details in the skillset. One you have updated all the details, in the end it will show you all the visas you are eligible for. Then select 190 and submit. Also, in one of the pages, it will ask you for the states you are interested in. So only those states can view your application and nominate you. Once you submit, depending upon your points and occupation, state will send you invitation. Then within 2 weeks you will need to provide them with all the documents. So the grace time that you have between EOI submission and State invitation, you will need to spend on collecting and getting all the documents ready.

Yes, with 55 points you are eligible for 190. While submitting EOI, against each visa you can see your points. Against 189 55 points will shown and against 190 60 points will be shown. SO points are calculated with your EOI submission.

Regards,
Manjyot Singh


----------



## Danav_Singh

Sameer1626 said:


> A many congratulations to you mate....
> 
> All the very best for your future.....lane:


Thanks sameer....same to you mate...


----------



## Steven75

*Granted!!!!*

Hello All,

I have been following this thread for so many months and so much of useful information. Just like all to know that WE GOT IT just now.

We got it by calling them, after 45 attempts we got through and received the grant in 5 minutes.

Thank you all


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*





Steven75 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been following this thread for so many months and so much of useful information. Just like all to know that WE GOT IT just now.
> 
> We got it by calling them, after 45 attempts we got through and received the grant in 5 minutes.
> 
> Thank you all


----------



## blehill

Steven75 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been following this thread for so many months and so much of useful information. Just like all to know that WE GOT IT just now.
> 
> We got it by calling them, after 45 attempts we got through and received the grant in 5 minutes.
> 
> Thank you all


Congratulations...... 

Please share your timeline


----------



## Jeevmis

@ Manjyot or Respected Users, 

Can you guys please help me to calculate my points or may be I am filing 190 EOI incorrectly ?

IELTS --> Overall 7 but no points as 6 in writing
Age --> 28 years
ACS --> Positive for Business Analyst with 5 years of valid experience
Qualification --> B.Tech in Information Technology. Found suitable by ACS. 

Thanks & Regards, 
Jeevmis


----------



## Steven75

blehill said:


> Congratulations......
> 
> Please share your timeline


Hi blehil.

We lodged our Visa on the 31st of March
We uploaded all the documents
Our HR dept received a call for verification on the 2nd of June

We called today and received the Grant

Advise all those who have all their papers and formalities completed to call them.


----------



## Manjyot

Jeevmis said:


> @ Manjyot or Respected Users,
> 
> Can you guys please help me to calculate my points or may be I am filing 190 EOI incorrectly ?
> 
> IELTS --> Overall 7 but no points as 6 in writing
> Age --> 28 years
> ACS --> Positive for Business Analyst with 5 years of valid experience
> Qualification --> B.Tech in Information Technology. Found suitable by ACS.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Jeevmis



Hello Jeevmis,

Please see your point calculation

Age: 30 points
Qualification : 15 points
Work Exp: 10 points
Language: 0 points

So can claim total of 55 points and can apply under subclass 190.

Regards,
Manjyot Singh


----------



## Kaushik02

Hi All.

I got my grant today. 190subclass, applied on 2nd April 2015, VIC SS , onshore applicant.


----------



## PRAUS

Kaushik02 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I got my grant today. 190subclass, applied on 2nd April 2015, VIC SS , onshore applicant.


Hi Kaushik,

Congratulations!!

Does this mean they have started clearing the backlog from 1st July in the new programme year

For the benefit of everyone here can you share some information.


1. Did you get any delay email from the CO after you had applied? 
2. Did you have any pending documents which the CO had requested you had to submit and when did you submit?
3. Under what category had you applied and how many points did you have?

I have applied on 13 Apr as onshore applicant in the BA category with 70 points. I uploaded all pending documents on 10th June and got a delay email on 11th JUne from a different CO...

Awaiting the final outcome..... fingers crossed

Cheers


----------



## cocomart

Best of luck everyone. Hope we will all get our grants soon. Cheers!


----------



## PRAUS

Steven75 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been following this thread for so many months and so much of useful information. Just like all to know that WE GOT IT just now.
> 
> We got it by calling them, after 45 attempts we got through and received the grant in 5 minutes.
> 
> Thank you all


Congratulations!!!

Could you Pl share details around the category you applied,date you applied,delay email(if any), points, which SS for the benefit of everyone?

Cheers


----------



## PRAUS

Danav_Singh said:


> Just now Got my grant too...


Hey Danav,

Congratulations!!!

What date did you apply for the visa? Did you need to call them up or did you just receive the approval?

Cheers


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*




Kaushik02 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I got my grant today. 190subclass, applied on 2nd April 2015, VIC SS , onshore applicant.


----------



## PRAUS

sahilsharma said:


> congratulations. I know you have hold it up for very long.
> Even I am waiting for my turn veryyy eagerly.
> 25 Feb, 190 visa..Enjoy ur grant...


Hi All,

Just wondering if we need to call and follow up with DIBP for the grant status or just wait till the backlog is cleared?

Thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF you are waiting for a DECISION for more than 3 moths THEN go ahead and call them.





PRAUS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wondering if we need to call and follow up with DIBP for the grant status or just wait till the backlog is cleared?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## PRAUS

hlagvankar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got my grant now.
> 
> Visa applied on 17th April 2015


Congrats mate!

Pl share your journey from the time you lodged the visa? what category, which SS, points,CO queries etc for the benefit of everyone here.

Cheers


----------



## shivmani

Danav_Singh said:


> Just now Got my grant too...


Congrats Danav and all others for the golden mail...

Enjoy guys...


----------



## majorsinghcheema

I also got Grant.... Very Happyyyyyyyyy....

SS--- SA
Visa Apply --11 April 2015
Grant--------2 July 2015


----------



## homeme

majorsinghcheema said:


> I also got Grant.... Very Happyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> SS--- SA
> Visa Apply --11 April 2015
> Grant--------2 July 2015


Congrats.....Please share your timeline with Gsm team pl.


----------



## majorsinghcheema

If anyone pass 3 months or in the last week of 3rd month should call DIBP and get your Grant within 15 min...........


----------



## majorsinghcheema

homeme said:


> Congrats.....Please share your timeline with Gsm team pl.



Sub class-- 190
ANXSCO code- 222213
Apply vetassess-- 31-10-2014
+ve ---15-01-2015
PTE cleared an apply SS --- 07-03-2015
Approved SS by SA---24-03-2015
Visa apply---- 11-04-2015
Co allocation --14-05-2015
Gsm team---- Adelaide team4
Add. docs apload ---20-05-2015
Call DIBP---- 02-07-2015
Got Grant after 5 mins.........


----------



## Steven75

Hello Praus,

it was 190 adelaide state sponsored
Visa lodged Date was 31st March
Delay email May 5th
June 2nd someone called the HR dept. for verification
July 2nd Grant after calling them

The person who picked up the phone just asked the details and then said "i can confirm that your application is complete and i will proceed to finalise, thank you" After 5 min i got the GRANT

Really, Advice to all who have completed 10 weeks and uploaded all the documents to CALL them. 



PRAUS said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Could you Pl share details around the category you applied,date you applied,delay email(if any), points, which SS for the benefit of everyone?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## andrew64

majorsinghcheema said:


> Sub class-- 190
> ANXSCO code- 222213
> Apply vetassess-- 31-10-2014
> +ve ---15-01-2015
> PTE cleared an apply SS --- 07-03-2015
> Approved SS by SA---24-03-2015
> Visa apply---- 11-04-2015
> Co allocation --14-05-2015
> Gsm team---- Adelaide team4
> Add. docs apload ---20-05-2015
> Call DIBP---- 02-07-2015
> Got Grant after 5 mins.........


Congrats buddy that's really fast , are you a on shore applicant . Tks


----------



## majorsinghcheema

No i am from India Offshore


----------



## PRAUS

Steven75 said:


> Hello Praus,
> 
> it was 190 adelaide state sponsored
> Visa lodged Date was 31st March
> Delay email May 5th
> June 2nd someone called the HR dept. for verification
> July 2nd Grant after calling them
> 
> The person who picked up the phone just asked the details and then said "i can confirm that your application is complete and i will proceed to finalise, thank you" After 5 min i got the GRANT
> 
> Really, Advice to all who have completed 10 weeks and uploaded all the documents to CALL them.


Hey, Thanks for the details. Much appreciated.

Are you onshore applicant and which number to call?

Cheers


----------



## nightowl

I received my grant too. Hearty thanks to all in this forum. My timelines below

March - EOI updated
Apr 02 - NSW SS nominationn
Apr 28 - NSW Nomination approved
May 14 - Visa application NSW (all documents uploaded. Health and PCC done)
June 17 - CO Allocation and delay mail
July 02 - Grant

Thanks again. Wishing everybody speedy grants. 

SS


----------



## Steven75

Hello PRAUS

no i am offshore, we called +61731367000




PRAUS said:


> Hey, Thanks for the details. Much appreciated.
> 
> Are you onshore applicant and which number to call?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## homeme

Please do share no. For Adelaide.gsm.team2....anyone ?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*




majorsinghcheema said:


> I also got Grant.... Very Happyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> SS--- SA
> Visa Apply --11 April 2015
> Grant--------2 July 2015


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala:lane::lalala:​




nightowl said:


> I received my grant too. Hearty thanks to all in this forum. My timelines below
> 
> March - EOI updated
> Apr 02 - NSW SS nominationn
> Apr 28 - NSW Nomination approved
> May 14 - Visa application NSW (all documents uploaded. Health and PCC done)
> June 17 - CO Allocation and delay mail
> July 02 - Grant
> 
> Thanks again. Wishing everybody speedy grants.
> 
> SS


----------



## blehill

nightowl said:


> I received my grant too. Hearty thanks to all in this forum. My timelines below
> 
> March - EOI updated
> Apr 02 - NSW SS nominationn
> Apr 28 - NSW Nomination approved
> May 14 - Visa application NSW (all documents uploaded. Health and PCC done)
> June 17 - CO Allocation and delay mail
> July 02 - Grant
> 
> Thanks again. Wishing everybody speedy grants.
> 
> SS


Wow....congratulations.... you are lucky! 

Did u call them?


----------



## majorsinghcheema

homeme said:


> Please do share no. For Adelaide.gsm.team2....anyone ?



Call on 0061731367000
Team does not matter...... u should have ready u r TRN ,passport no., DOB.


----------



## majorsinghcheema

Jeeten#80 said:


> :lalala::lalala::lalala:​
> 
> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


Thnx Jeetan. best of Luck to u also...


----------



## Jeeten#80

Have you tried calling this number?

From India # 0061731367000 | +61731367000

Keep your VISA application details handy (LIKE Transaction Reference Number (TRN) / Date of Birth / Passport Number)




homeme said:


> Please do share no. For Adelaide.gsm.team2....anyone ?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thanks for the wishes !!!


Enjoy the moment :second::second::second:.




majorsinghcheema said:


> Thnx Jeetan. best of Luck to u also...


----------



## homeme

Jeeten#80 said:


> Have you tried calling this number?
> 
> From India # 0061731367000 | +61731367000
> 
> Keep your VISA application details handy (LIKE Transaction Reference Number (TRN) / Date of Birth / Passport Number)


No not yet...I tried to find the direct line to Adelaide team 2....as the wait time and no. Of failed attempts by other applicants are discouraging...


----------



## Jeeten#80

THEN you might want to call them at around 04:00 - 05:30 am IST tomorrow.


*||| All The Best |||*




homeme said:


> No not yet...I tried to find the direct line to Adelaide team 2....as the wait time and no. Of failed attempts by other applicants are discouraging...


----------



## homeme

Jeeten#80 said:


> THEN you might want to call them at around 04:00 - 05:30 am IST tomorrow.
> 
> 
> *||| All The Best |||*


Yes...I thought so


----------



## aidataha

Hi Guys, 

I am getting the feeling that we all should call the processing team, is that right? or could we just leave things to move as they are supposed to move, I lodged my visa application on April 24th 2015, got a contact from CO with a request for original documents, on 21st May 2015, then later a week after my inquiry on the same day received a response with an advice to send form 80, submitted all pending docs on June 7th 2015, when should I be calling them then? could anyone advise?


----------



## PRAUS

aidataha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am getting the feeling that we all should call the processing team, is that right? or could we just leave things to move as they are supposed to move, I lodged my visa application on April 24th 2015, got a contact from CO with a request for original documents, on 21st May 2015, then later a week after my inquiry on the same day received a response with an advice to send form 80, submitted all pending docs on June 7th 2015, when should I be calling them then? could anyone advise?


Hey,

Even i believe we need to call the processing team.... btw.. Which SS have you opted for?what is status on your immi account? Did you get any delay email from the CO

Cheers


----------



## PRAUS

homeme said:


> No not yet...I tried to find the direct line to Adelaide team 2....as the wait time and no. Of failed attempts by other applicants are discouraging...


Guys,

what is the contact number for onshore applicants? Has anyone onshore tried calling the authority and how was the experience and feedback.

Cheers


----------



## PRAUS

PRAUS said:


> Guys,
> 
> what is the contact number for onshore applicants? Has anyone onshore tried calling the authority and how was the experience and feedback.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Guys,

I have just sent a follow up email to the CO requesting update on the visa. Hope to receive some positive response.

Will keep the forum updated on the response!

Cheers


----------



## bhupinder sekhon

Its a humble request to all the applicants whi are waiting from past three months . Do call ur concerned state office .as I have seen on thread 190 and 189 most of the ones who recieved there grants have mentioned that after having telephonic conversations with the department I recieved the golden mail or grant with in hour. 

So please call your concerned depts.


----------



## aidataha

PRAUS said:


> Hey,
> 
> Even i believe we need to call the processing team.... btw.. Which SS have you opted for?what is status on your immi account? Did you get any delay email from the CO
> 
> Cheers


Hi, SS is from NSW, I did't get any delay email just a request for additional info after a month from visa lodge, it has been around 9 weeks now, not yet 3 months, do you think anyone should call before the 3 months period?


----------



## PRAUS

majorsinghcheema said:


> Call on 0061731367000
> Team does not matter...... u should have ready u r TRN ,passport no., DOB.


Hi,

When you called did you request for your CO or just provided details to the person that picked up your call?

Cheers


----------



## aidataha

status on my immi account shows "assessment in progress", and it still gives a link to download and submit form 80 as they requested, even though I did submit that, so is it normal to still direct me to the link, should I contact them about that?


----------



## Danav_Singh

aidataha said:


> status on my immi account shows "assessment in progress", and it still gives a link to download and submit form 80 as they requested, even though I did submit that, so is it normal to still direct me to the link, should I contact them about that?


Its normal....even my medicals were not finalized for almost 5 months. But today i received my grant


----------



## aidataha

I am thinking of emailing them rather than call them, I have to know about the situation, because if the visa is going to take longer than JULY then I will have to register my kids in the private school they attend here at home for the next academic year and a down payment has to be made before August, it's a bit of a critical situation, do you guys think they will advise on the time of wait for the grant based on my circumstances?


----------



## cocomart

aidataha said:


> I am thinking of emailing them rather than call them, I have to know about the situation, because if the visa is going to take longer than JULY then I will have to register my kids in the private school they attend here at home for the next academic year and a down payment has to be made before August, it's a bit of a critical situation, do you guys think they will advise on the time of wait for the grant based on my circumstances?


U better call them. I have emailed my case officer gsm adelaide team 4 last May 27 th and the another case officer from gsm allocated yesterday. I was inquiring if they received the original PCC they request. To no avail. I just received a generic reply from the email.


----------



## kishoreshet

Quick question do we need to be physically present in passport office for PCC ?

Can I get my wife's PCC done without her being there ?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Physical presence is required.





kishoreshet said:


> Quick question do we need to be physically present in passport office for PCC ?
> 
> Can I get my wife's PCC done without her being there ?


----------



## Sameer1626

Hi Friends,

I am delighted to tell all the fellow members that I have got a *GRANT ...* today.

:boxing:lane:

A special thanks to Siva, Mithu, Jeeten, Ancient Glory, Shel and of course many others who were always there to take a pain for my dumbest questions which i ever asked in this forum. One of my friend have told me about this forum and i guess that's the best thing (After the GRANT ) which had ever happened to me.

Just for your info guys.....i called DIBP today in the morning just to inquire about the status of my visa application and Whoa.....*I GOT A DIRECT GRANT* within 15 minutes of that call.

All the best everyone for your future endeavour. I'll be active in this forum to help others in my best capacity.

Cheers!!:eyebrows::welcome:


----------



## homeme

Hi Guys...called DIBP today morning and after 20 attempts got reached them to hear standard response...your file is under processing and we require no further documents at this stage, we will let you know if we require anything.

Those who received grants after calling DIBP.

What you heard of them before receiving grant, have they told you online that your application is complete or something else?? Please share


----------



## homeme

I have checked my online account right now. It shows Granted but I can't open the grant letter. Is it sent to my agent or it takes sometime to generate ?

Should I take it granted !


----------



## aidataha

homeme said:


> I have checked my online account right now. It shows Granted but I can't open the grant letter. Is it sent to my agent or it takes sometime to generate ?
> 
> Should I take it granted !


Did you call and ask for your case officer or you just spoke to the one who picked up the phone? how is the procedure, it's good to know..
by the way if saw something in your immi account it should also be sent by email, right?


----------



## homeme

It's a grant folks !!!

Just received grant letter for all 3 of us....It was a very long, tough and tiring journey filled with lots of anticipation, confusion and relaxation in the end....thanks to all the members of the forum. I know it was not easy but you guys made it easy for us...Cheers !!!


----------



## Sameer1626

homeme said:


> It's a grant folks !!!
> 
> Just received grant letter for all 3 of us....It was a very long, tough and tiring journey filled with lots of anticipation, confusion and relaxation in the end....thanks to all the members of the forum. I know it was not easy but you guys made it easy for us...Cheers !!!


congrats buddy....

caling does help!!


----------



## blehill

Calling really helps.....

We just got our grant letter..... It was 2 mins after the call... 

Thank you all for your supports and suggestions.


----------



## andrew64

blehill said:


> Calling really helps.....
> 
> We just got our grant letter..... It was 2 mins after the call...
> 
> Thank you all for your supports and suggestions.


Hi bro are you an on shore applicant , did you front load form 80 also .


----------



## blehill

andrew64 said:


> Hi bro are you an on shore applicant , did you front load form 80 also .


No offshore... didn't upload 80....


----------



## Manjyot

ATLASTTTTTTT... .It's my turn to say I TOO RECEIVED MY GRANT...

Called my CO this morning, and within 5 mins he released grant for me and my wife. However, when i checked both grants, it had old passport numbers. We both had new passports and uploaded form 929 for the same. I then again called my CO, and he then changed the details and released new Grants with new passport numbers..

It is the best FRIDAY.. or shall i say MEGA FRIDAY for us.... 

Thank you God for all your blessing.

Also Thanks to all Expat forums users , without your valuable help it wouldn't have been possible..


----------



## rameshkd

blehill said:


> Calling really helps.....
> 
> We just got our grant letter..... It was 2 mins after the call...
> 
> Thank you all for your supports and suggestions.


 :cheer2: Congratulations mate. All the best for next steps :cheer2:


----------



## rameshkd

Manjyot said:


> ATLASTTTTTTT... .It's my turn to say I TOO RECEIVED MY GRANT...
> 
> Called my CO this morning, and within 5 mins he released grant for me and my wife. However, when i checked both grants, it had old passport numbers. We both had new passports and uploaded form 929 for the same. I then again called my CO, and he then changed the details and released new Grants with new passport numbers..
> 
> It is the best FRIDAY.. or shall i say MEGA FRIDAY for us....
> 
> Thank you God for all your blessing.
> 
> Also Thanks to all Expat forums users , without your valuable help it wouldn't have been possible..


Awesome, congratulations buddy :rockon:


----------



## Manjyot

rameshkd said:


> Awesome, congratulations buddy :rockon:


Thank you so much Ramesh


----------



## Marat911

We got our grant today in 2 hours after calling to the DIBP. However, autoreply in the beginning assured to process 2014-15 programm year applicants withing 4 next weeks and asked to contact them only if no outcome has been released before 1 August 2015.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*





Marat911 said:


> We got our grant today in 2 hours after calling to the DIBP. However, autoreply in the beginning assured to process 2014-15 programm year applicants withing 4 next weeks and asked to contact them only if no outcome has been released before 1 August 2015.


----------



## [email protected]

Congratulations to all those who got their grants!!!!!

A question to the group..

My Vet assess points test advise lists down all the organizations I have worked for which essentially means that I can claim points for all of them.. But there is a problem in one of the experiences with an organization.. I got promoted in that organization twice and first half of my stay over there is not related to my nominated occupation.. But as per points test advice, Vetasses lists down all tenure in that organization as relevant..

The reason it happened was because my Agent did nor provide my promotion letters to Vet assess.. and also because that employer issued only one letter in which they described the role and responsibilities for my last designation and not for the entire duration in that company

If I go strictly as per Vet assess points test advice, I may claim points for entire duration in that company, but I think where I can face problem is when the DIBP would ask for appointment letters and promotion letters, and if they ask a question, then I may not have a clear answer... and my VISA could be in trouble

Looking for some advice from the group members
Thanks


----------



## fla081828

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am delighted to tell all the fellow members that I have got a *GRANT ...* today.
> 
> :boxing:lane:
> 
> A special thanks to Siva, Mithu, Jeeten, Ancient Glory, Shel and of course many others who were always there to take a pain for my dumbest questions which i ever asked in this forum. One of my friend have told me about this forum and i guess that's the best thing (After the GRANT ) which had ever happened to me.
> 
> Just for your info guys.....i called DIBP today in the morning just to inquire about the status of my visa application and Whoa.....*I GOT A DIRECT GRANT* within 15 minutes of that call.
> 
> All the best everyone for your future endeavour. I'll be active in this forum to help others in my best capacity.
> 
> Cheers!!:eyebrows::welcome:


Which number did you call ??


----------



## yanda

Congratulation for all who have the golden emails today. 

I have a question, hope that anyone can help me out.

I had invitation for 190 South Australia on 2/6/15, lodged all documents except form 80 on 3/6/15. Is there any chance for me to have CO allocated and may be the grant within July, as i can see people who lodged in mid of May got their grant already

Hence, i am about to move out to other place but still in South Australia, do i need to do form 929 or only need to change the address on immi account?

Thanks


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

yanda said:


> Congratulation for all who have the golden emails today.
> 
> I have a question, hope that anyone can help me out.
> 
> I had invitation for 190 South Australia on 2/6/15, lodged all documents except form 80 on 3/6/15. Is there any chance for me to have CO allocated and may be the grant within July, as i can see people who lodged in mid of May got their grant already
> 
> Hence, i am about to move out to other place but still in South Australia, do i need to do form 929 or only need to change the address on immi account?
> 
> Thanks


I have applied on 22nd May and till now CO has not been assigned. I called up this morning to DIBP and they confirmed the same.They told me to wait for another week or two. You can understand from my situation


----------



## Varunmalhotra24

So I am happy to share that we received our 190 grants just now. I lodged the application on 11th May and front loaded all documents however my application status till now was "application received", after giving a call to the Adelaide team I was made to understand that my all checks are done and the application shall be finalized today itself, and within 5 mins of that I received what everyone here call as "Golden Email"

Thanks everyone for all your support and help! God bless and good luck!

Cheers,
Varun


----------



## aidataha

Congrats everyone, can anybody tell me when you call do you usually ask for your CO or do speak to anyone who picks up the phone?


----------



## fonfrei

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> So I am happy to share that we received our 190 grants just now. I lodged the application on 11th May and front loaded all documents however my application status till now was "application received", after giving a call to the Adelaide team I was made to understand that my all checks are done and the application shall be finalized today itself, and within 5 mins of that I received what everyone here call as "Golden Email"
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your support and help! God bless and good luck!
> 
> Cheers,
> Varun


Congratulations Varun! So happy for everyone!

May I ask you /anyone who knows/ the number of the Adelaide processing team? I do not have that and as I'm working with an agent I'd like to speed things up. 

Thanks a lot mate and let the celebration begin!


----------



## rameshkd

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> So I am happy to share that we received our 190 grants just now. I lodged the application on 11th May and front loaded all documents however my application status till now was "application received", after giving a call to the Adelaide team I was made to understand that my all checks are done and the application shall be finalized today itself, and within 5 mins of that I received what everyone here call as "Golden Email"
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your support and help! God bless and good luck!
> 
> Cheers,
> Varun


Congratulations mate. All the best for next steps :rockon:


----------



## shivmani

Hey Mates

We finally got our grants today morning.... Feeling out of the world.. Can't express the relief..

Status is showing Finalised and Granted..
Visa lodged on 20th Feb

Thanks a ton to this great forum for all the help and guidance..

Best wishes to all for speedy grant..

Love you Australia..


----------



## rameshkd

shivmani said:


> Hey Mates
> 
> We finally got our grants today morning.... Feeling out of the world.. Can't express the relief..
> 
> Status is showing Finalised and Granted..
> Visa lodged on 20th Feb
> 
> Thanks a ton to this great forum for all the help and guidance..
> 
> Best wishes to all for speedy grant..
> 
> Love you Australia..


:cheer2: Congratulations mate. Best wishes for future :cheer2:


----------



## Jeeten#80

Have answered your query in another thread.





yanda said:


> Congratulation for all who have the golden emails today.
> 
> I have a question, hope that anyone can help me out.
> 
> I had invitation for 190 South Australia on 2/6/15, lodged all documents except form 80 on 3/6/15. Is there any chance for me to have CO allocated and may be the grant within July, as i can see people who lodged in mid of May got their grant already
> 
> Hence, i am about to move out to other place but still in South Australia, do i need to do form 929 or only need to change the address on immi account?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​





Varunmalhotra24 said:


> So I am happy to share that we received our 190 grants just now. I lodged the application on 11th May and front loaded all documents however my application status till now was "application received", after giving a call to the Adelaide team I was made to understand that my all checks are done and the application shall be finalized today itself, and within 5 mins of that I received what everyone here call as "Golden Email"
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your support and help! God bless and good luck!
> 
> Cheers,
> Varun


----------



## tally120

Can you please forward me the adelaide telephone number


----------



## PRAUS

fonfrei said:


> Congratulations Varun! So happy for everyone!
> 
> May I ask you /anyone who knows/ the number of the Adelaide processing team? I do not have that and as I'm working with an agent I'd like to speed things up.
> 
> Thanks a lot mate and let the celebration begin!


Hi All,

Congrats to all the lucky folks who have received the grant today? Hope to see many more grant emails on the forum!!!

Can someone Pl guide the contact number for the onshore applicants? Is it 131881 as mentioned on the DIBP site?

Cheers


----------



## Jeeten#80

Not seen that number.


You may call on this number - 0061731367000 | +61731367000

Keep your VISA application details handy before calling (LIKE Transaction Reference Number (TRN) / Date of Birth / Passport Number)




tally120 said:


> Can you please forward me the adelaide telephone number


----------



## tusharbapu87

tahanpaa said:


> Today I got my *Platinum Mail*.
> This forum helps me lot as I didn't apply by agent. But sometimes some of honorable member put their suggestion from their little knowledge about the issue.
> However this moment is really awesome like a heavy load relief from my shoulder.
> Hope you all this Platinum mail soon.
> Cheers!


Tahappa someone suggested me to your name for my query. My query is below.
Co gave me remark so Has anyone got visa after received remark from DIBP. Because CO gave me remark after made inquiry call. Reply ASAP


----------



## PRAUS

Danav_Singh said:


> Its normal....even my medicals were not finalized for almost 5 months. But today i received my grant


Hi Danav,

Congrats!! If i recollect it right, you were an onshore applicant.. Did you call DIBP? If yes on which number did you call and what details did you provide?

Cheers


----------



## PRAUS

tusharbapu87 said:


> Tahappa someone suggested me to your name for my query. My query is below.
> Co gave me remark so Has anyone got visa after received remark from DIBP. Because CO gave me remark after made inquiry call. Reply ASAP


Hey mate, What remark did the CO give you? Could you Pl elaborate?

Cheers


----------



## PRAUS

Jeeten#80 said:


> Not seen that number.
> 
> 
> You may call on this number - 0061731367000 | +61731367000
> 
> Keep your VISA application details handy before calling (LIKE Transaction Reference Number (TRN) / Date of Birth / Passport Number)


Hi Jeeten,

My understanding is that the number you mentioned is for folks calling from outside Australia.. 

131881 is mentioned as for general enquiries for folks within australia...

hence was seeking clarification.

Cheers


----------



## peter.tran

Hi guys,

Congratulation to those who got their grants in July. 

Just wonder if anyone received the grant even if the status on IMMI account keeps showing "Application received". I lodged my visa 190 on 15/5/2015 but the status is just showing "application received"


----------



## PRAUS

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> So I am happy to share that we received our 190 grants just now. I lodged the application on 11th May and front loaded all documents however my application status till now was "application received", after giving a call to the Adelaide team I was made to understand that my all checks are done and the application shall be finalized today itself, and within 5 mins of that I received what everyone here call as "Golden Email"
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your support and help! God bless and good luck!
> 
> Cheers,
> Varun


Congrats mate,

Apparently you are based in Sydney and an onshore applicant. On which number did you call the Adelaide team?

Have a celebration weekend!!

Cheers


----------



## tusharbapu87

PRAUS said:


> tusharbapu87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tahappa someone suggested me to your name for my query. My query is below.
> Co gave me remark so Has anyone got visa after received remark from DIBP. Because CO gave me remark after made inquiry call. Reply ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate, What remark did the CO give you? Could you Pl elaborate?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

My agent told me only that there is remark and remark is defect from employee side. Co called on office phone and on my personal cellphone. My clerk and I answered same there was no mismatch. But at my office 2 time phone was disconnected and same time I was at police station for verification for PCC. And they remarked me. So I want to know anyone received grant in such situation.


----------



## ILY

Jeeten#80 said:


> IED would remain same - IED 16 FEB 2016. Apply for NEW passport AND THEN travel before IED.
> 
> 
> 
> You must advise *DIBP* of a change of passport details if you currently hold a visa, as your visa is associated with your passport.
> 
> 
> *REF: * *How can I update my address or passport details?*




Hi Jeeten.

Do we need to update the changes in the Passports Details of 'Non Migrating Dependents'?

Thanks


----------



## gghhoosstt

My agent has lodged the EVisa application for 190.

But no additional forms or medical or PCC have been uploaded.

According to the agent, I can front load the PCC, but has advised against front loading additional forms or medical. Saying better to wait until the CO requests what additional items are required, if any, if at all.

Does this advice look good to you?


----------



## ozTov

Got the grant letter earlier today finally.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


ozTov said:


> Got the grant letter earlier today finally.


----------



## vijendra

vineet85_05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm about to upload the documents. Could you suggest what all documents need to certified?
> Should All color scanned copies be notarized? or any specific ones?
> Please help.
> 
> Regards
> Vineet


Coloured scanned copies need not be notarized.


----------



## PRAUS

tusharbapu87 said:


> My agent told me only that there is remark and remark is defect from employee side. Co called on office phone and on my personal cellphone. My clerk and I answered same there was no mismatch. But at my office 2 time phone was disconnected and same time I was at police station for verification for PCC. And they remarked me. So I want to know anyone received grant in such situation.


My view is you should call the CO and clarify further queries, if any.

Cheers


----------



## tusharbapu87

PRAUS said:


> tusharbapu87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My agent told me only that there is remark and remark is defect from employee side. Co called on office phone and on my personal cellphone. My clerk and I answered same there was no mismatch. But at my office 2 time phone was disconnected and same time I was at police station for verification for PCC. And they remarked me. So I want to know anyone received grant in such situation.
> 
> 
> 
> My view is you should call the CO and clarify further queries, if any.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks for reply
My agent already mail my co and gave clarification. And agent told me that DIBP once again call u so be well prepare this time. So hopefully everything will go smoothly and I will also receive golden mail next week


----------



## tahanpaa

tusharbapu87 said:


> My agent told me only that there is remark and remark is defect from employee side. Co called on office phone and on my personal cellphone. My clerk and I answered same there was no mismatch. But at my office 2 time phone was disconnected and same time I was at police station for verification for PCC. And they remarked me. So I want to know anyone received grant in such situation.


No my friend I was not faced this type of situation. In my opinion you can email your CO in details stating the real situation.


----------



## smithclk

peter.tran said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Congratulation to those who got their grants in July.
> 
> Just wonder if anyone received the grant even if the status on IMMI account keeps showing "Application received". I lodged my visa 190 on 15/5/2015 but the status is just showing "application received"


Hi,

I've lodged my application on 21/3/2015 and the status changed to "Application Received" on 1/5/2015. So far it still reads the same and no contact has been made from the department since then. How do you normally get to know if a CO has been assigned to you? I'm stuck in the same situation as you are mate. Has there been any developments for you? 

Cheers.


----------



## andrew64

smithclk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've lodged my application on 21/3/2015 and the status changed to "Application Received" on 1/5/2015. So far it still reads the same and no contact has been made from the department since then. How do you normally get to know if a CO has been assigned to you? I'm stuck in the same situation as you are mate. Has there been any developments for you?
> 
> Cheers.


bro did you front load all the documents ? just curious what is the status before application received ?

Because for me when i submitted the application on the very 1st day it's self it is showing application received . And when i click on the reference link it will show application submitted and payment received .


----------



## neo89

ozTov said:


> Got the grant letter earlier today finally.



Hi,
Can you let me know how many points did you claim as it will help me
in assessing my chances of getting a visa grant


----------



## neo89

Danav_Singh said:


> Just now Got my grant too...


Hi Danav_singh,

First of all many many congratulations for your visa grant and wish you all the best for your future

I am just curious to know that how many points did you claim in your EOI because it seems my profile is similar to yours.
I lodged an 190 visa application on 26- June -2015 and I have 60 points including 5 points for NSW approved SS.

Thanks in advance, your response will help me in evaluation my chances of a visa grant


----------



## Danav_Singh

neo89 said:


> Hi Danav_singh,
> 
> First of all many many congratulations for your visa grant and wish you all the best for your future
> 
> I am just curious to know that how many points did you claim in your EOI because it seems my profile is similar to yours.
> I lodged an 190 visa application on 26- June -2015 and I have 60 points including 5 points for NSW approved SS.
> 
> Thanks in advance, your response will help me in evaluation my chances of a visa grant


Not sure what you mean by similar profile. I applied for visa on 23th Feb. So got grant after almost 5 months. It has nothing to do with points once you lodge visa. But yours case is different as you applied close to 1st july. Expect visa by August end.


----------



## Itshrw

Hi every one. I applied 190 visa wa state nomination last year 15th june. 2014 Its allocated 14th august 2014. In the meantime my wife got pregnant and my case officer deferred my processing because we have to wait for newborn baby and mother required medical examination. 

So I wait like 10months to get new baby. However I submitted my new born babies birth certificate and passport 4th of june 2015. But after that I haven't got any reply. 
So I am so worried about that...
if you guys have any idea please let me know. ..thanks...


----------



## cocomart

Itshrw said:


> Hi every one. I applied 190 visa wa state nomination last year 15th june. 2014 Its allocated 14th august 2014. In the meantime my wife got pregnant and my case officer deferred my processing because we have to wait for newborn baby and mother required medical examination.
> 
> So I wait like 10months to get new baby. However I submitted my new born babies birth certificate and passport 4th of june 2015. But after that I haven't got any reply.
> So I am so worried about that...
> if you guys have any idea please let me know. ..thanks...


U could try emailing them and inquire.


----------



## Mr.Ali

*MrAliAli*

I try to call the DIBP on this number +61731367000 and I hear an Auto-reply message stating that if DIBP did not contact you till 01/08/2015 then contact them by E-mail. So can I do anything other than waiting?!!!


----------



## PRAUS

Mr.Ali said:


> I try to call the DIBP on this number +61731367000 and I hear an Auto-reply message stating that if DIBP did not contact you till 01/08/2015 then contact them by E-mail. So can I do anything other than waiting?!!!


Hi,

I got the same recorded message as well 

Guess we just need to wait till 1st Aug.

Cheers


----------



## aj_ferns

*Wohooooo!!!!*

Today my turn guys....

*Just got the golden mails..early this morning*

Its a direct grant!!!!!

Everyday I check my mail And immi account and today...I didnt do it...

I was so concentrated on calling them and then getting the visas as I have been reading in the forum...lol

So called them at 7 am IST and got through the no in the first try and the sweet lady there tells me we have already sent you the mails...

All the very best to all those waiting, your grant is just round the corner....


----------



## Ricks1990

*Congratulations...!!!*



aj_ferns said:


> Today my turn guys....
> 
> *Just got the golden mails..early this morning*
> 
> Its a direct grant!!!!!
> 
> Everyday I check my mail And immi account and today...I didnt do it...
> 
> I was so concentrated on calling them and then getting the visas as I have been reading in the forum...lol
> 
> So called them at 7 am IST and got through the no in the first try and the sweet lady there tells me we have already sent you the mails...
> 
> All the very best to all those waiting, your grant is just round the corner....


Heartiest congratulations Aj_ferns...!!!
Can you share your details for the reference of others...?


----------



## PRAUS

aj_ferns said:


> Today my turn guys....
> 
> *Just got the golden mails..early this morning*
> 
> Its a direct grant!!!!!
> 
> Everyday I check my mail And immi account and today...I didnt do it...
> 
> I was so concentrated on calling them and then getting the visas as I have been reading in the forum...lol
> 
> So called them at 7 am IST and got through the no in the first try and the sweet lady there tells me we have already sent you the mails...
> 
> All the very best to all those waiting, your grant is just round the corner....



Congrats mate,

I tried calling and got an automated response that the authorities are busy and we can email them if we dont hear by 1st Aug.

On which number did you call them and how did the conversation go.

Cheers


----------



## varundev

Congratulations to ALL who got Grant Today... CHEERS


----------



## tally120

Mr.Ali said:


> I try to call the DIBP on this number +61731367000 and I hear an Auto-reply message stating that if DIBP did not contact you till 01/08/2015 then contact them by E-mail. So can I do anything other than waiting?!!!



I spoke on the same number today. Got connected within a minute. The lady told me all documentation ok and I will get a mail within one hour. Got the golden email of grant within 5 minutes. 
Appl lodged 16 May 15
CO allotted 22 June 15
Docs completed 26 June 15
Grant 06 Jul 16
Aeroplane Pilot 231111


----------



## varundev

tally120 said:


> I spoke on the same number today. Got connected within a minute. The lady told me all documentation ok and I will get a mail within one hour. Got the golden email of grant within 5 minutes.
> Appl lodged 16 May 15
> CO allotted 22 June 15
> Docs completed 26 June 15
> Grant 06 Jul 16
> Aeroplane Pilot 231111



So MR Pilot COngratulations :eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## aj_ferns

Ricks1990 said:


> Heartiest congratulations Aj_ferns...!!!
> Can you share your details for the reference of others...?


Thanks a ton Ricks..

Timeline as under

Self Employed Recruitment Consultant - 223112 ||17/9/14- IELTS(L-9, R,-9, S-8.5, W-7| O- 8.5) || 29/9/14-VET App |28/11/14 - VET +ve || 8/12/14- EOI submitted 60 pts/ WA SS|| 2/4/15- PTE A(L-90, R- 87, S-90, W- 90) || 3/4/15- EOI updated with 70 pts ||
9/4/15 - WA SS invite ||10/4/15- WA SS applied || 13/4/15 - WA SS approved/ DIBP invite received || 25/4/15- PR 190 visa lodged, PCC done || 8/5/15- Medical ||6th July 2015- Visa Grant || IED- 15th May 2015


----------



## aj_ferns

PRAUS said:


> Congrats mate,
> 
> I tried calling and got an automated response that the authorities are busy and we can email them if we don't hear by 1st Aug.
> 
> On which number did you call them and how did the conversation go.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a ton PRAUS,

Its the same no that everyone is calling +61731367000

And yes you will get the pre recorded IVR message. Hear the whole message out and at the end of it you will either get a beep and be told that line is busy and get disconnected or if you are lucky it will ring through and someone will pick it up.

The conversation was very cordial. I just told her my name that I am calling from India and I would like to please know the status of my application lodged on 29th April. She just asked me my TRN number and immediately informed me that my application has been finalised and mails already sent


----------



## aidataha

Hi guys, all those who already called, I have a question please.

I called the department today, like half an hour before they end their working hours, they told me that the application is still being assessed. Did anybody get a similar response?


----------



## love.immi

hi 

I already made my account for EOI 190 visa since friday but till now I didn't received any email to confirm that my account had created although my account at skill select is submitted 

is that ok or I have to do something???


----------



## Izzyk

Hey folks

Thank God~ Just got my Grant email later this afternoon. 
Thanks heaps to you all! Appreciate a lot for your strong support, help and encouragement in this forum

below is my timeline, hope it could be useful to you.
------------------------------------------------------------
02-Feb-15 Submitted EOI 
27-Mar-15 190 NSW Nomination Invitation 55+5
16-Apr-15 190 NSW Nomination granted
16-Apr-15 Elodge. All doc uploaded, include NBI clearance & Australia Police Clearance, Health Examination
15-May-15 CO allocation, additional docs uploaded (Form 1221 & 80, CV)
06-Jul-15 Grant


----------



## cocomart

aidataha said:


> Hi guys, all those who already called, I have a question please.
> 
> I called the department today, like half an hour before they end their working hours, they told me that the application is still being assessed. Did anybody get a similar response?


Yup. Same here. Called lastweek

#visa190 lodge 5May15#CO request PCC 26May15#PCC sent 27May15#Delay mail 24June15#Called DIBP 3July15#


----------



## cocomart

tally120 said:


> I spoke on the same number today. Got connected within a minute. The lady told me all documentation ok and I will get a mail within one hour. Got the golden email of grant within 5 minutes.
> Appl lodged 16 May 15
> CO allotted 22 June 15
> Docs completed 26 June 15
> Grant 06 Jul 16
> Aeroplane Pilot 231111


Congrats. I wonder whats taking too long.

#visa190 lodge 5May15#CO request PCC 26May15#PCC sent 27May15#Delay mail 24June15#Called DIBP 3July15#


----------



## varundev

Izzyk said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Thank God~ Just got my Grant email later this afternoon.
> Thanks heaps to you all! Appreciate a lot for your strong support, help and encouragement in this forum
> 
> below is my timeline, hope it could be useful to you.
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 02-Feb-15 Submitted EOI
> 27-Mar-15 190 NSW Nomination Invitation 55+5
> 16-Apr-15 190 NSW Nomination granted
> 16-Apr-15 Elodge. All doc uploaded, include NBI clearance & Australia Police Clearance, Health Examination
> 15-May-15 CO allocation, additional docs uploaded (Form 1221 & 80, CV)
> 06-Jul-15 Grant


Congratulations MATE


----------



## Ricks1990

tally120 said:


> I spoke on the same number today. Got connected within a minute. The lady told me all documentation ok and I will get a mail within one hour. Got the golden email of grant within 5 minutes.
> Appl lodged 16 May 15
> CO allotted 22 June 15
> Docs completed 26 June 15
> Grant 06 Jul 16
> Aeroplane Pilot 231111


*lane: Congratulations Tally120... *


----------



## Ricks1990

Izzyk said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Thank God~ Just got my Grant email later this afternoon.
> Thanks heaps to you all! Appreciate a lot for your strong support, help and encouragement in this forum
> 
> below is my timeline, hope it could be useful to you.
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 02-Feb-15 Submitted EOI
> 27-Mar-15 190 NSW Nomination Invitation 55+5
> 16-Apr-15 190 NSW Nomination granted
> 16-Apr-15 Elodge. All doc uploaded, include NBI clearance & Australia Police Clearance, Health Examination
> 15-May-15 CO allocation, additional docs uploaded (Form 1221 & 80, CV)
> 06-Jul-15 Grant


*Congratulations Izzyk...  wish you all the best...!!!
*


----------



## maligireddy

PRAUS said:


> Hey, Thanks for the details. Much appreciated.
> 
> Are you onshore applicant and which number to call?
> 
> Cheers


Kindly provide me the number to contact adelaideteam 4 ...my visa lodge date is march 20 and still waiting for the grant..


----------



## strat158

Hey guys! 

Congratulations to the lot with grants! 

I am in a bit of a dilemma. I applied via an agent on 31st March and all my documents were uploaded on the 25th of May. I was told by my agent that the CO requested the documents in April. However, due to company policy they have not disclosed any transaction or file numbers. I do have a payment receipt for the visa lodging fees and on that receipt is a number called FTRN. I want to know if this number is sufficient for me to expedite the process and call the CO myself. Will I be asked for any other number? Thanks.


----------



## abrao115

Dear friends,
Does DIBP accept IELTS academic for 189/190 visa?
Thanks & Regards,
Rao


----------



## aidataha

Strat 158

Give them your passport number if they ask for any other proofs. I guess you can call them yourself and you can also ask your agent to do it for you


----------



## varundev

abrao115 said:


> Dear friends,
> Does DIBP accept IELTS academic for 189/190 visa?
> Thanks & Regards,
> Rao


I don't know about any chances in requirement.

In last year Academic IELTS is valid for visa application for all subclass for general skills. You need to go through the IELTS related FAQ. You will get proper answer

Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## sriramvemuri

Hi everyone

I've lodged my visa application for subclass 190 on 30th June. I have uploaded almost all the documents except form 16. 
1) If I add those documents now will the application lodge date be changed to the current date or will it remain as 30th June
2) There is a question in the application form which is "Has any of the applicants LIVED in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence. Should the answer be YEZ or NO for short business trips which lasted for not more than 4 months.

I'm in serious need of an expert advice. Kindly help me with this

BR//
Sriram


----------



## diki

Thank God. Finally my waiting period is over. Just got my Grant email later this afternoon.
Thanks to you all! Appreciate a lot for your strong support, help and encouragement in this forum

below is my timeline, hope it could be useful to you.
------------------------------------------------------------
14-Feb-15 Submitted EOI
27-Mar-15 190 NSW Nomination Invitation 55+5
16-Apr-15 190 NSW Nomination granted
18-Apr-15 Elodge. 
06-Jul-15 Grant

Wish you all the best .....


----------



## SWPB

Hi Jeetendra,

I want to accompany my mother with my family.She is not a dependent of us.Can we get her with visitor visa or is there any other option to get her?


----------



## maligireddy

majorsinghcheema said:


> Sub class-- 190
> HI,
> I HAVE APPLIED FOR 190 VISA ON MARCH 20,2015 AND CO CONTACTS ON MAY1,2015 FROM GSM ADELAIDE TEAM 4. BUT,STILL WAITING FOR THE GRANT SO KINDLY UPDATE ME THE CONTACT NUMBER OF ADELAIDE TEAM 4..
> LOOKING FOR A SUGESTIION..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

maligireddy said:


> majorsinghcheema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sub class-- 190
> HI,
> I HAVE APPLIED FOR 190 VISA ON MARCH 20,2015 AND CO CONTACTS ON MAY1,2015 FROM GSM ADELAIDE TEAM 4. BUT,STILL WAITING FOR THE GRANT SO KINDLY UPDATE ME THE CONTACT NUMBER OF ADELAIDE TEAM 4..
> LOOKING FOR A SUGESTIION..:fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> Call tomorrow morning and check the status of your application. You never know. U might get your visa grant email.
> 
> U may call at 0061731367000
Click to expand...


----------



## JAIS358

*additional requirement one year job offer in schedule 2*

hi all, can anyone reply to this.

Is job offer for one year compulsory for schedule 2 Job code-222311. This is an additional requirement but is it compulsory. I met all the other requirement and have 60 points but stuck with this criteria.
pls reply


----------



## aidataha

It is only compulsory if you are aplying for Perth / westerAustralia. Other states do not require job offers


----------



## gghhoosstt

diki said:


> Thank God. Finally my waiting period is over. Just got my Grant email later this afternoon.
> Thanks to you all! Appreciate a lot for your strong support, help and encouragement in this forum
> 
> below is my timeline, hope it could be useful to you.
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 14-Feb-15 Submitted EOI
> 27-Mar-15 190 NSW Nomination Invitation 55+5
> 16-Apr-15 190 NSW Nomination granted
> 18-Apr-15 Elodge.
> 06-Jul-15 Grant
> 
> Wish you all the best .....


Congrats diki!

Wish you the best!

Can you tell us about the validity deadline for first entry? And how does it compare to your PCC and medicals date?

Basically I want to know the first date deadline I would be getting, and if I could have that calculated from my medicals and PCC dates..

Thanks! And Congrats!


----------



## shankyneha

*Case Officer*

Hi All,

I am new to the forum and not aware of few terms used; what does Direct Grant means - If I am thinking correct; is it like the applicant never received an email from CO and straight away he received Visa? 

I lodged file on June 7; medicals done on June 13 still haven't received any communication from agent about CO being assigned or not.

Please advise.

Thanks!


----------



## Ricks1990

shankyneha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the forum and not aware of few terms used; what does Direct Grant means - If I am thinking correct; is it like the applicant never received an email from CO and straight away he received Visa?
> 
> I lodged file on June 7; medicals done on June 13 still haven't received any communication from agent about CO being assigned or not.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, you are thinking correct mate...!!!

When an applicant upload complete documents, PCC or PCC's, Completed Medicals, Form 80, Form 1221 *prior* to CO allocation *then* he/she may receive *Direct Grant* instead of CO contact...!!!

I think, you may expect your CO contact email anytime...!!!


----------



## Ricks1990

Hi All,

Good Morning... 
Any Visa 190 grant today...?

Regards,
Ricks1990


----------



## andrew64

*Grant*

anyone applied 190 Visa in before March and still waiting . Can i say now they completed Jan and Feb months and focusing on March and April .


----------



## Yiyi129

I logged my application on 29th Jan, I got a CO in May asking for police check. And I am sure they got that on 4th June. However, I never hear any thing from them since May. I called the department they only said the application is processing. I don't know what to do? Anyone has any experience like that? Does anyone know how long I should take? Thanks


----------



## diki

gghhoosstt said:


> Congrats diki!
> 
> Wish you the best!
> 
> Can you tell us about the validity deadline for first entry? And how does it compare to your PCC and medicals date?
> 
> Basically I want to know the first date deadline I would be getting, and if I could have that calculated from my medicals and PCC dates..
> 
> Thanks! And Congrats!



First entry date is depend on your medical or PCC issuing date, which ever is done earlier. As such it's valid for one year only. So let say if you have done your medical on 20 th april 2015 and PCC on 3rd may 2015 then your first entry date would be 21st April 2016.

Hope this would be helpful to you.


----------



## bhupinder sekhon

*hi every one ,,*

if any one have the link of tracker spreadsheet for 2014-15. kindly provide the link...


----------



## cocomart

Yiyi129 said:


> I logged my application on 29th Jan, I got a CO in May asking for police check. And I am sure they got that on 4th June. However, I never hear any thing from them since May. I called the department they only said the application is processing. I don't know what to do? Anyone has any experience like that? Does anyone know how long I should take? Thanks


Ull get ur visa soon. Check ur mailbox. Best luck.

#visa190 lodge 5May15#CO request PCC 26May15#PCC sent 27May15#Delay mail 24June15#Called DIBP 3July15#Grant: waiting


----------



## bhupinder sekhon

*hi ..*

if any one have the tracker spreadsheet link.. please post it ..for the year 2014-15


----------



## vjwadhwa

andrew64 said:


> anyone applied 190 Visa in before March and still waiting . Can i say now they completed Jan and Feb months and focusing on March and April .


Hi Andrew,

Yes i have applied on march 20 and still waiting for CO Allocation.


----------



## cocomart

vjwadhwa said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> Yes i have applied on march 20 and still waiting for CO Allocation.


At border.gov.au says that gsm allocation for visa 190 has reached for May 12th applicant. Call them.

#visa190 lodge 5May15#CO request PCC 26May15#PCC sent 27May15#Delay mail 24June15#Called DIBP 3July15#Grant: waiting


----------



## Albie12

vjwadhwa said:


> andrew64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone applied 190 Visa in before March and still waiting . Can i say now they completed Jan and Feb months and focusing on March and April .
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andrew,
> 
> Yes i have applied on march 20 and still waiting for CO Allocation.
Click to expand...

Hi VJ

There can be multiple reasons for the delay in processing. One of them being employment verification. It is also quite possible that your application is ready and it is a matter of a call to get your grant. 
Btw..What your occupation code? 
Have you claimed any points for experience? 
Is your education highly relevant to your occupation code? 

Good luck!!


----------



## beautiful-life

love.immi said:


> hi
> 
> I already made my account for EOI 190 visa since friday but till now I didn't received any email to confirm that my account had created although my account at skill select is submitted
> 
> is that ok or I have to do something???


If your account is created I suggest you to try and login to the account. 
In case it doesn't work attempt to reset your password. In this process you will realize if your account was really created for that Email id.


----------



## strat158

Hey everyone!

Wonderful news finally! Just received the *GRANT* a while ago. 

Want to thank each and every one of you. This forum has been a big support to me. I wish everyone all the best with your grants. You shall all receive it very soon. 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
242211 |IELTS: 8.5,8,8,7.5(L,R,W,S) | EOI lodged: 190 Visa, SA SS: 27/February/2015 SA Invite: 6/March/2015 | Visa Lodge:31/March/2015| CO: 30/April/2015 | Meds & PCC: 25/May/2015 | Grant: 7/July/2015


----------



## fla081828

strat158 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Wonderful news finally! Just received the *GRANT* a while ago.
> 
> Want to thank each and every one of you. This forum has been a big support to me. I wish everyone all the best with your grants. You shall all receive it very soon.
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 242211 |IELTS: 8.5,8,8,7.5(L,R,W,S) | EOI lodged: 190 Visa, SA SS: 27/February/2015 SA Invite: 6/March/2015 | Visa Lodge:31/March/2015| CO: 30/April/2015 | Meds & PCC: 25/May/2015 | Grant: 7/July/2015


Congrats! 

what is the IED given to you ? :eyebrows:


----------



## strat158

fla081828 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> what is the IED given to you ? :eyebrows:


19 May 2016


----------



## Yiyi129

Does anyone know how long does it normally take to grant 190 visa after the immigration received the PCC? I only requested to send a PCC by my CO in MAY. And immigration got my PCC on 4th June. Thanks


----------



## Ricks1990

strat158 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Wonderful news finally! Just received the *GRANT* a while ago.
> 
> Want to thank each and every one of you. This forum has been a big support to me. I wish everyone all the best with your grants. You shall all receive it very soon.


*Heartiest congratulations strat158... wish you all the best...!!!*


----------



## vijendra

Ricks1990 said:


> *Heartiest congratulations strat158... wish you all the best...!!!*


Hey Rick,

Looking at your signature I guess you have not claimed points for work exp. Did you upload your work exp documents?


----------



## arsalmaan

what is CO and PCC used in your comments


----------



## andrew64

cocomart said:


> At border.gov.au says that gsm allocation for visa 190 has reached for May 12th applicant. Call them.
> 
> #visa190 lodge 5May15#CO request PCC 26May15#PCC sent 27May15#Delay mail 24June15#Called DIBP 3July15#Grant: waiting


can you share the link buddy ...


----------



## sudrek

I have lodged my visa on 18th May and CO requested additional docs(birth certi and form 80) on 2nd July and i submitted the docs on 4th July. Can someone suggest when i can expect the grant. Is it a better idea to call ?


----------



## Ricks1990

vijendra said:


> Hey Rick,
> 
> Looking at your signature I guess you have not claimed points for work exp. Did you upload your work exp documents?


Hey Vijendra,

In Jan 2015, I completed my Master of Accounting from UTS Sydney... so I don’t have any own field work experience... however, I am uploading complete detail of my AU employments as non-relevant...

With regards,
Ricks1990


----------



## Ricks1990

cocomart said:


> At border.gov.au says that gsm allocation for visa 190 has reached for May 12th applicant. Call them.
> 
> #visa190 lodge 5May15#CO request PCC 26May15#PCC sent 27May15#Delay mail 24June15#Called DIBP 3July15#Grant: waiting





andrew64 said:


> can you share the link buddy ...


Hi Andrew,

Link: Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications

Regards,
Rick1990


----------



## vijendra

Ricks1990 said:


> Hey Vijendra,
> 
> In Jan 2015, I completed my Master of Accounting from UTS Sydney... so I don’t have any own field work experience... however, I am uploading complete detail of my AU employments as non-relevant...
> 
> With regards,
> Ricks1990


Thanks for your reply Rick. So your AU employment you marked as non-relevant in your Visa application. Did you upload the work exp documents you marked as non-relevant in your visa application?


----------



## Ricks1990

vijendra said:


> Thanks for your reply Rick. So your AU employment you marked as non-relevant in your Visa application. Did you upload the work exp documents you marked as non-relevant in your visa application?



Yes, I have uploaded all the Contract of Employment along with AU_Income Tax_Notice of Assessment...


----------



## JAIS358

aidataha said:


> It is only compulsory if you are aplying for Perth / westerAustralia. Other states do not require job offers


SO, IS THERE ANY STATE OR PROVINCE WHERE iFINANCIAL INVESTMENT ADVISOR ARE CONSIDERED FOR VISA SUB CLASS 190 WITH OUT JOB OFFER.


----------



## shankyneha

Ricks1990 said:


> Yes, you are thinking correct mate...!!!
> 
> When an applicant upload complete documents, PCC or PCC's, Completed Medicals, Form 80, Form 1221 *prior* to CO allocation *then* he/she may receive *Direct Grant* instead of CO contact...!!!
> 
> I think, you may expect your CO contact email anytime...!!!




Thanks Bud! ... 1 more question - wat does IED date stands for?


----------



## Sameer1626

shankyneha said:


> thanks bud! ... 1 more question - wat does ied date stands for?


ied = initial entry date


----------



## Jeeten#80

Refer to my following post for details.


*IED into Australia most of the times depends on PCC and MEDICALS date.*





shankyneha said:


> Thanks Bud! ... 1 more question - wat does IED date stands for?


----------



## aidataha

JAIS358 said:


> SO, IS THERE ANY STATE OR PROVINCE WHERE iFINANCIAL INVESTMENT ADVISOR ARE CONSIDERED FOR VISA SUB CLASS 190 WITH OUT JOB OFFER.


You have to go into each state's website and see their list of sponsored occupations, and you have to check their regulations to see wether they need a job offer or not. Maybe the laws and requirements changed. As far as I know only West Australia required a job offer for visa 190


----------



## shankyneha

Thanks!


----------



## Ricks1990

jeeten#80 said:


> refer to my following post for details.
> 
> 
> *ied into australia most of the times depends on pcc and medicals date.*


We missed your posts for almost about 48 hours... welcome back to the forums, Jeetendra...


----------



## Itshrw

Hi friends 
I applied 190 visa 30th may 2014 then its has been allocated 14th august and and I uploaded all the asking documents. 
But because of my wife pregnancy case officer deferred my processing. Case officer told me that you have to wait until your new born baby birth and your wife medicals. 
So I wait another ten months. 
This 4th june 2015 I have sent my daughter birth certificate and passport to get Hap Id.
Unfortunately case officer doesn't reply me yet.
and then 1st of July I have requested for update information but still case officer didn't reply me. 
So dear if have any idea let me know. ...thanks guys
or what should I do...
or what going on....


----------



## amiAus

Hi Guys

I have lodged my visa on June 3,2015 and till now I do not have any CO signs.

Can anyone guess the estimated time of CO allocation in my case?

Thanks
Ami


----------



## PRAUS

Hi All,

Finally got the grant yesterday.

Had called couple of times but alas... had to listen to the automated response. I kept trying and finally someone picked the phone.

I said that my call was to check the status of the application filed on 13 Apr. She requested me to hold on as she wanted to login to a different application. Then she asked for my passport no, DOB and full name. 
On providing the same, she said that the notes say nothing pending and said she will finalise the application once she gets off the phone, else if anything is required she will send me an email.

I hanged up and received the grant emails for self and dependents after about 30 mins.

I would like to thank this forum and the wonderful people on this forum.. There is plenty of knowledge on this forum and I believe, anyone who is seeking for clarifications/guidance can definitely get their queries answered.

I wish everyone the very best and hope you all receive your grants soon.

My timeline.

Application lodged. VIS SS 261111 BA Category on 13 Apr
CO Allocated: 13 May
Pending documentation: FOrm 80,Form 1221,SG PCC, submitted 10 JUne
Delay email 12 June
Follow up email 03 Jul
Follow up phone call 07 JUly
Grant 07 July


----------



## goodtimes

ishugarg said:


> Please update sheet excel for 190 VISA holder to understand the tentative dates for VISA invites
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=610498803


Hi, Is this sheet only for NSW or for all 190 visa applicants? Thanks.


----------



## maligireddy

PRAUS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally got the grant yesterday.
> 
> Had called couple of times but alas... had to listen to the automated response. I kept trying and finally someone picked the phone.
> 
> I said that my call was to check the status of the application filed on 13 Apr. She requested me to hold on as she wanted to login to a different application. Then she asked for my passport no, DOB and full name.
> On providing the same, she said that the notes say nothing pending and said she will finalise the application once she gets off the phone, else if anything is required she will send me an email.
> 
> I hanged up and received the grant emails for self and dependents after about 30 mins.
> 
> I would like to thank this forum and the wonderful people on this forum.. There is plenty of knowledge on this forum and I believe, anyone who is seeking for clarifications/guidance can definitely get their queries answered.
> 
> I wish everyone the very best and hope you all receive your grants soon.
> 
> My timeline.
> 
> Application lodged. VIS SS 261111 BA Category on 13 Apr
> CO Allocated: 13 May
> Pending documentation: FOrm 80,Form 1221,SG PCC, submitted 10 JUne
> Delay email 12 June
> Follow up email 03 Jul
> Follow up phone call 07 JUly
> Grant 07 July


Firstly cograts parus,

I have lodged my visa on march 20,2015 and still waiting for grant..looking for a valuable suggestion .


----------



## maneela3

hi all,
i applied eoi for 190 as a (cook) on 17 june 2015 and waiting for invitation... does anyone have any idea how long it might take to get it......really worried its been 3 weeks and haven't heard anything about it.....


----------



## maligireddy

Hi, even i have i applied for the same 351411..


----------



## PRAUS

maligireddy said:


> Firstly cograts parus,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on march 20,2015 and still waiting for grant..looking for a valuable suggestion .


my suggestion would be to call up the authority. Honestly the reception on the phone was quite good and she directly went to my application status after taking the passport no#. She just asked my DOB and full name just to confirm that she is looking into the correct application.

All the best


----------



## maligireddy

Thank you what is the contact number for gsm adelaide team 3..!


----------



## maneela3

maneela3 said:


> hi all,
> i applied eoi for 190 as a (cook) on 17 june 2015 and waiting for invitation... does anyone have any idea how long it might take to get it......really worried its been 3 weeks and haven't heard anything about it.....


btw applied with 60+5 points any help will be appreciated,,


----------



## maligireddy

Thank you what is the contact number for gsm adelaide team 3..!


----------



## ZMS

maligireddy said:


> Thank you what is the contact number for gsm adelaide team 3..!


General Enquiry	61 131881	

GSM Adelaide	61 1300 364 613	
don't call this number - waste time and money, call the below number and talk to the CO directly, no waiting time

GSM Brisbane	61 731367000	

GSM Adelaide	61 874 217 163
got this number from the forum. However, when I called them, the guy asked me where I got this numbre from. Apparently, this is a direct number. I asked if there was any problem calling this number he said no.


----------



## maligireddy

Thank you


----------



## varundev

PRAUS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally got the grant yesterday.
> 
> Had called couple of times but alas... had to listen to the automated response. I kept trying and finally someone picked the phone.
> 
> I said that my call was to check the status of the application filed on 13 Apr. She requested me to hold on as she wanted to login to a different application. Then she asked for my passport no, DOB and full name.
> On providing the same, she said that the notes say nothing pending and said she will finalise the application once she gets off the phone, else if anything is required she will send me an email.
> 
> I hanged up and received the grant emails for self and dependents after about 30 mins.
> 
> I would like to thank this forum and the wonderful people on this forum.. There is plenty of knowledge on this forum and I believe, anyone who is seeking for clarifications/guidance can definitely get their queries answered.
> 
> I wish everyone the very best and hope you all receive your grants soon.
> 
> My timeline.
> 
> Application lodged. VIS SS 261111 BA Category on 13 Apr
> CO Allocated: 13 May
> Pending documentation: FOrm 80,Form 1221,SG PCC, submitted 10 JUne
> Delay email 12 June
> Follow up email 03 Jul
> Follow up phone call 07 JUly
> Grant 07 July


Congratulations Mate


----------



## cocomart

Yippy. Finally got our visa grants just now. For me, wife n 2 kids. Thank u so much for the help of everyone on this forum. Best of luck everyone.

#visa190 lodge 5May15#CO request PCC 26May15#PCC sent 27May15#Delay mail 24June15#Called DIBP 3July15#Grant: July 8, 2015


----------



## andrew64

cocomart said:


> Yippy. Finally got our visa grants just now. For me, wife n 2 kids. Thank u so much for the help of everyone on this forum. Best of luck everyone.
> 
> #visa190 lodge 5May15#CO request PCC 26May15#PCC sent 27May15#Delay mail 24June15#Called DIBP 3July15#Grant: July 8, 2015


wow man that is awesome looks like calling works . Are you an on-shore applicant .


----------



## sudrek

Calling up again worked. I called up at 8:30 AM IST Today and was informed that the CO has not reviewed the additional docs yet and once they review a decision will be made. But 5 mins after the call ended I got the grant. Btw this is the number i called on - 61 731367000


----------



## ram.indtoaus

congrats

Please share your timeline...


----------



## sudrek

NSW EOI - 2nd feb, NSW Invite - 7th Apr, NSW application submitted on - 10th Apr, NSW approval - May 2nd, Visa lodged along with PCC - 18th May, Medicals uploaded - 26th May, CO allocated - 2nd July, additional docs submitted - 4th July, Grant - 8th July


----------



## andrew64

sudrek said:


> NSW EOI - 2nd feb, NSW Invite - 7th Apr, NSW application submitted on - 10th Apr, NSW approval - May 2nd, Visa lodged along with PCC - 18th May, Medicals uploaded - 26th May, CO allocated - 2nd July, additional docs submitted - 4th July, Grant - 8th July


hi buddy can you share what kind of additional documents they ask , so that will be good for other to upload this .


----------



## sudrek

andrew64 said:


> hi buddy can you share what kind of additional documents they ask , so that will be good for other to upload this .


They asked for Form 80 and Birth certificate(which includes both parents names). If Birth certificate is not available then any other equivalent doc with DOB and Parents names.


----------



## apatnia

sudrek said:


> NSW EOI - 2nd feb, NSW Invite - 7th Apr, NSW application submitted on - 10th Apr, NSW approval - May 2nd, Visa lodged along with PCC - 18th May, Medicals uploaded - 26th May, CO allocated - 2nd July, additional docs submitted - 4th July, Grant - 8th July


Hi congratulations mate. 

Happy days are ahead.

How much points for work experience have you claimed. ? If you don't mind.

Amit


----------



## sudrek

apatnia said:


> Hi congratulations mate.
> 
> Happy days are ahead.
> 
> How much points for work experience have you claimed. ? If you don't mind.
> 
> Amit


Thank you.. I did not claim any points for work exp. just age, education and ielts - 55+5


----------



## cocomart

andrew64 said:


> wow man that is awesome looks like calling works . Are you an on-shore applicant .


Off-shore it took 9 weeks for my visa to be processed. Try calling early in the morning. 9am AUS time.

#visa190 lodge 5May15#CO request PCC 26May15#PCC sent 27May15#Delay mail 24June15#Called DIBP 3July15#Grant: July 8, 2015


----------



## amzamz

Could anyone throw light on how we can work in different state if nominated 190 by different state? 

They mentioned we need to work for at least 2 years in state which nominated us.


----------



## hlagvankar

My friend lodged Visa on 27th Jun 2015, status shows "Application received" any idea when will it change to Assessment in progress?

In my case it changed in couple of days and CO was assigned in less than a month.


----------



## hlagvankar

amzamz said:


> Could anyone throw light on how we can work in different state if nominated 190 by different state?
> 
> They mentioned we need to work for at least 2 years in state which nominated us.


Indeed, if you are nominated say for e.g. by Victoria State then you need to work in that state for atleast 2 years. After that, you are eligible to work in any location in all over AU.

If you are nominated by 2 different states, you have to Lodge visa for one of the state only


----------



## apatnia

hlagvankar said:


> My friend lodged Visa on 27th Jun 2015, status shows "Application received" any idea when will it change to Assessment in progress?
> 
> In my case it changed in couple of days and CO was assigned in less than a month.


Hi

That's normal. Here I lodged 190 visa on 26th may and still status shows application received.....

How come it got changed for you in just days ? A bit surprised here.

Are you onshore? And is your a 190 or 189 visa.?

Amit


----------



## hlagvankar

apatnia said:


> Hi
> 
> That's normal. Here I lodged 190 visa on 26th may and still status shows application received.....
> 
> How come it got changed for you in just days ? A bit surprised here.
> 
> Are you onshore? And is your a 190 or 189 visa.?
> 
> Amit


That's strange....I'm offshore and applied for 190 Visa (Vic state and got grant on 1st July).

I applied Visa on 17th April and on following week it changd to Assessment in progress. Then on 13th May I got request for Medical and status changed to Information Req.


----------



## varundev

sudrek said:


> Thank you.. I did not claim any points for work exp. just age, education and ielts - 55+5


I am not much sure but those applicants who claimed points for work experience are getting delayed for taking decision from the DIBP. Many people from FEB and March are waiting for the grant and we are getting news of grant of APRIL. 

I assume that people who did not claim for work experience are getting grant easily.


----------



## apatnia

hlagvankar said:


> That's strange....I'm offshore and applied for 190 Visa (Vic state and got grant on 1st July).
> 
> I applied Visa on 17th April and on following week it changd to Assessment in progress. Then on 13th May I got request for Medical and status changed to Information Req.


Hi

That's the case with many of members on the forum as well for 190 and 189 nsw nomination.

Many members have faced this situation.

And many of them got grants last week even though the application remained in application received status.

Wll only dibp can explain this behaviour.

Amit


----------



## amzamz

hlagvankar said:


> Indeed, if you are nominated say for e.g. by Victoria State then you need to work in that state for atleast 2 years. After that, you are eligible to work in any location in all over AU.
> 
> If you are nominated by 2 different states, you have to Lodge visa for one of the state only


I heard it is possible to work in different state also but you have drop a note to state authorities saying I am not able to find suibltable job here. Has anyone done like this before? If yes then after how much in nominated state we need to spend before that?


----------



## hlagvankar

amzamz said:


> I heard it is possible to work in different state also but you have drop a note to state authorities saying I am not able to find suibltable job here. Has anyone done like this before? If yes then after how much in nominated state we need to spend before that?


True, it is possible. One of my friend's friend did the same thing.


----------



## aidataha

Thank God. Today we got the grant letters, the strange thing is that I thought the application was being processed in Adelaide, I even called them there, but the grant letter came from a different case officer from Brisbane. Anyway, they were really very prompt and very professional the procedure is done in a very organized manner as far as we were concerned. All through the state sponsorship that was expedited through a phone call and received within days from the nomination application, to the visa application lodged on April 24th, and finalzed in 8th July. Almost 2 months and a half

I also have to say this forum was very helpful, reading through posts and getting advice from members, it was a rich and enlightening experience.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## varundev

amzamz said:


> I heard it is possible to work in different state also but you have drop a note to state authorities saying I am not able to find suibltable job here. Has anyone done like this before? If yes then after how much in nominated state we need to spend before that?


I don't think so as you got EOI of a particular state with their conditions. You have to fulfill those conditions and if you are failed so concern nominated state can remove your PR. Its better you go through the concern state's official website or its Condition letter.


----------



## varundev

aidataha said:


> Thank God. Today we got the grant letters, the strange thing is that I thought the application was being processed in Adelaide, I even called them there, but the grant letter came from a different case officer from Brisbane. Anyway, they were really very prompt and very professional the procedure is done in a very organized manner as far as we were concerned. All through the state sponsorship that was expedited through a phone call and received within days from the nomination application, to the visa application lodged on April 24th, and finalzed in 8th July. Almost 2 months and a half
> 
> I also have to say this forum was very helpful, reading through posts and getting advice from members, it was a rich and enlightening experience.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.


Congratulations Mate

Can you update your signature ?


----------



## love.immi

hi experts 

I submitted my EOI and I'm waiting for SS the problem is I will travel out of the country and im afraid SS come when im out 
so what im thinking is if anyone who got SS can tell me what information required to keep it with me even if I need any certificate or police clearance 

thanks


----------



## aidataha

varundev said:


> Congratulations Mate
> 
> Can you update your signature ?



Ok done


----------



## varundev

aidataha said:


> Ok done


DID you claim Points for JOB Experience ?


----------



## aidataha

varundev said:


> DID you claim Points for JOB Experience ?



Yes I did, I don't think you get your application processed faster if you didn't claim points for experience, on the contrary, your experience should be an asset to you.


----------



## SWPB

I want to accompany my mother with my family.She is not a dependent of us.Can we get her with visitor visa or is there any other option to get her?


----------



## varundev

SWPB said:


> I want to accompany my mother with my family.She is not a dependent of us.Can we get her with visitor visa or is there any other option to get her?


If she is not dependent on you so you can get her on visitor visa, You need to take visitor visa and take her along with you. You can also choose parental visa. If you are ready to pay 50k AUD $ (aaprox) You can get her PR quickly. Your mother will not get any benefit what A PR holder or Citizens get till certain years. 

You can refer parental visa on 
Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## amzamz

hlagvankar said:


> True, it is possible. One of my friend's friend did the same thing.


Could you ask him/her what is the procedure please? It might be helpful for all.


----------



## SWPB

Thank you very much


----------



## maligireddy

sudrek said:


> Calling up again worked. I called up at 8:30 AM IST Today and was informed that the CO has not reviewed the additional docs yet and once they review a decision will be made. But 5 mins after the call ended I got the grant. Btw this is the number i called on - 61 731367000


Hi, i have applied 190 visa on march 20, 2015 and received co introduction mail on may1,2015. Since ididnt get any communication from co and i call them today but an operator said not yet processed..but i have seen many people got their grants who lodge after me..

Kindly suggest me...
thank you.


----------



## varundev

maligireddy said:


> Hi, i have applied 190 visa on march 20, 2015 and received co introduction mail on may1,2015. Since ididnt get any communication from co and i call them today but an operator said not yet processed..but i have seen many people got their grants who lodge after me..
> 
> Kindly suggest me...
> thank you.


Congratulations Mate


----------



## Ricks1990

maligireddy said:


> Hi, i have applied 190 visa on march 20, 2015 and received co introduction mail on may1,2015. Since ididnt get any communication from co and i call them today but an operator said not yet processed..but i have seen many people got their grants who lodge after me..
> 
> Kindly suggest me...
> thank you.





varundev said:


> Congratulations Mate


Maligireddy has not yet received any grant mate...?


----------



## maligireddy

No buddy just waiting for the grant ..and not even asked for further documents if they required..


----------



## lunaprof

Please, does anybody know do I have to correct email address when I reply to DIBP insted @immi.gov.au to border.gov.au. As my application is in procedure and I have been receiving emails from @immi.gov.au I have to send some additional documentation. Does this change impacts people who applied before 01July?? Which email address should we use??


----------



## [email protected]

Guys, found this on SA website . So, be ready for a lonnnnnnggg wait!!!!!!!

Application type : Skilled provisional nomination subclass 489/190 
Current average processing time : 6-8 weeks


----------



## aidataha

Lunaprof,

use @border.gov.au only


----------



## varundev

[email protected] said:


> Guys, found this on SA website . So, be ready for a lonnnnnnggg wait!!!!!!!
> 
> Application type : Skilled provisional nomination subclass 489/190
> Current average processing time : 6-8 weeks


I would like to say it is not matter of worry.

They always show standard time but they provide result before it.


----------



## [email protected]

varundev said:


> I would like to say it is not matter of worry.
> 
> They always show standard time but they provide result before it.


Lets hope you are right and it happens exactly like that with a positive outcome for us


----------



## vjwadhwa

maligireddy said:


> Hi, i have applied 190 visa on march 20, 2015 and received co introduction mail on may1,2015. Since ididnt get any communication from co and i call them today but an operator said not yet processed..but i have seen many people got their grants who lodge after me..
> 
> Kindly suggest me...
> thank you.


Dears,


we both are in same boat. i have applied on 20th also and still awaiting for their response.


----------



## kabeer786

Friends

I had filed for DIBP on 8th December 2014, Medicals and PCC 8th jan, and i have got the grant on 3rd of july..........really feeling happy and overwhelmed, the wait has finally paid off, please dont lose patience, i know its nerve wreaking and i have been there........but hang in.......better late than never........thank you all for being there for me and for the kind assuring words.....love you all and all the best.........planning to go to OZ in the month of October, if anyone is planning to go during that time to Melbourne and wants to share accommodation, please let me know..


----------



## andrew64

kabeer786 said:


> Friends
> 
> I had filed for DIBP on 8th December 2014, Medicals and PCC 8th jan, and i have got the grant on 3rd of july..........really feeling happy and overwhelmed, the wait has finally paid off, please dont lose patience, i know its nerve wreaking and i have been there........but hang in.......better late than never........thank you all for being there for me and for the kind assuring words.....love you all and all the best.........planning to go to OZ in the month of October, if anyone is planning to go during that time to Melbourne and wants to share accommodation, please let me know..


does your case went under external verification or employment verification


----------



## Jeevmis

Hi Friends, 

I am going to apply for visa 190 with my wife as dependent. I am not claiming her points in this application, then does she still need to go through IELTS or any other English exam ?

And if not will she be entitled to work as me after getting PR in Australia ?

Your response on this will be highly appreciated. 

Thanks, 
Jeevan


----------



## kabeer786

andrew64 said:


> does your case went under external verification or employment verification


yes it did, infact someone from embassy visited my office personally for verification, i think that was the reason for the delay


----------



## andrew64

kabeer786 said:


> yes it did, infact someone from embassy visited my office personally for verification, i think that was the reason for the delay


How many points did you claim for work ...


----------



## Jamil Sid

Jeevmis said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am going to apply for visa 190 with my wife as dependent. I am not claiming her points in this application, then does she still need to go through IELTS or any other English exam ?
> 
> And if not will she be entitled to work as me after getting PR in Australia ?
> 
> Your response on this will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeevan


Jeevan as my information your wife should be appear in IELTS examination with functional English atleast their requirement fuctional means in PTE 30 mark and in IELTS 4.5 bands,


----------



## maligireddy

vjwadhwa said:


> Dears,
> 
> 
> we both are in same boat. i have applied on 20th also and still awaiting for their response.


Vjwadhwa ,you. Filed on march 20 and still waiting for grant??
why dont u call them for the status of ur applicaation..


----------



## varundev

I would like to know about those applicant's status who applied before april 2015... Many people are waiting for the Grant and department is working on the heavy backlog till AUGUST.. Is it relief for old applicants ?


----------



## Gunjan86

Dear All,

I am silent follower of this group, by the grace of god and suggestions of seniors of the team, i got my visa 190 this morning after making call to the department.

I applied visa on 5th Dec 2014. It is a direct grant.

Thanks.

And wish luck to all who are waiting for grant.

lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane::second::second::second:


----------



## andrew64

Gunjan86 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am silent follower of this group, by the grace of god and suggestions of seniors of the team, i got my visa 190 this morning after making call to the department.
> 
> I applied visa on 5th Dec 2014. It is a direct grant.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> And wish luck to all who are waiting for grant.
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane::second::second::second:


congrats buddy , just curious why did it so long


----------



## varundev

Gunjan86 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am silent follower of this group, by the grace of god and suggestions of seniors of the team, i got my visa 190 this morning after making call to the department.
> 
> I applied visa on 5th Dec 2014. It is a direct grant.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> And wish luck to all who are waiting for grant.
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane::second::second::second:



your waiting time is bit long

BTW congrats


----------



## maligireddy

varundev said:


> I would like to know about those applicant's status who applied before april 2015... Many people are waiting for the Grant and department is working on the heavy backlog till AUGUST.. Is it relief for old applicants ?


No buddy stiil waiting for grant 190 filed in march.


----------



## Jeevmis

Hi Friends, 

I am planning to file 190 visa. And we came to know that my wife got pregnant. Then will it make any impact in our application as I somewhere read immigration does not consider medical in such conditions ?

Please reply if someone has come across such conditions. 

Thanks, 
Vivek


----------



## shankyneha

Jeevmis said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am planning to file 190 visa. And we came to know that my wife got pregnant. Then will it make any impact in our application as I somewhere read immigration does not consider medical in such conditions ?
> 
> Please reply if someone has come across such conditions.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vivek


Hi Vivek,

Yes, you are correct - medical will not be cleared in case of pregnancy so wait till the baby pops out and then file 190.

BTW congrats ... njoy ur parenthood.


----------



## Tired

Hello Everyone,

I am planning to lodge the EOI for 190 (accountant = 60+5=65 points) next week and my visa expires in november 2015. What are your thoughts on this? Any Hope of getting an invitation before november. Please share any valueable information you have. 
Thank you


----------



## [email protected]

shankyneha said:


> Hi Vivek,
> 
> Yes, you are correct - medical will not be cleared in case of pregnancy so wait till the baby pops out and then file 190.
> 
> BTW congrats ... njoy ur parenthood.


Guys, just a query in response to the reply given to shankyneha's question..

I have applied for SA nomination.. Though, I have not yet got the nomination yet..

My wife is expecting in Feb, next year.. and If I get the invite then I would have to apply for visa before that.. In that case, what would I do with the medicals as I got to know from the above posts that medical would fail in case of pregnancy..

Please advise


----------



## apatnia

[email protected] said:


> Guys, just a query in response to the reply given to shankyneha's question..
> 
> I have applied for SA nomination.. Though, I have not yet got the nomination yet..
> 
> My wife is expecting in Feb, next year.. and If I get the invite then I would have to apply for visa before that.. In that case, what would I do with the medicals as I got to know from the above posts that medical would fail in case of pregnancy..
> 
> Please advise


Hi Maggie123

Medical will be held at panel clinic and they won't clear it. In the emedical dorm you are asked a question are you pregnant as a female applicant and you have to answer yes or no.

You should say yes if your wife us pregnant.

Also in x ray they will ask you to sign another form at clinic. ..if I understand it correctly. A pregnant woman is not allowed to take x ray as it can harm the fetus.

Hope that answers
Amit


----------



## [email protected]

apatnia said:


> Hi Maggie123
> 
> Medical will be held at panel clinic and they won't clear it. In the emedical dorm you are asked a question are you pregnant as a female applicant and you have to answer yes or no.
> 
> You should say yes if your wife us pregnant.
> 
> Also in x ray they will ask you to sign another form at clinic. ..if I understand it correctly. A pregnant woman is not allowed to take x ray as it can harm the fetus.
> 
> Hope that answers
> Amit


Hi Amit,
Thanks for the answer, though it answers in part..
My next question would be that in that case(when my wife is pregnant) can I not include her in the Visa application...??? because the medicals would definitely fail..

and If I decide to have the medicals after delivery in Feb month.. then all the quota for 190 for my category would be finished.. and I wont get a Grant..

What should be done in this case..?


----------



## varundev

kabeer786 said:


> yes it did, infact someone from embassy visited my office personally for verification, i think that was the reason for the delay


Can you share your signature ? 

When did you apply ? 

when did CO contact you ?

When did you got physical check ?

What is your job profile ?


----------



## varundev

[email protected] said:


> Guys, just a query in response to the reply given to shankyneha's question..
> 
> I have applied for SA nomination.. Though, I have not yet got the nomination yet..
> 
> My wife is expecting in Feb, next year.. and If I get the invite then I would have to apply for visa before that.. In that case, what would I do with the medicals as I got to know from the above posts that medical would fail in case of pregnancy..
> 
> Please advise


Your state nomination deadline will be 60 days and you have to lodge application in this mentioned time frame. if you are not able so you have to apply once again.


----------



## Jeevmis

Hi Friends, 

Could you please suggest if we are required to reach respective states for their nomination or does it take care through skill select automatically ?

Means do we just need to fill Skill select and from there will it be picked by respective state ?

Kindly help. 

Thanks, 
Jeevan


----------



## Veronica

*Competing services*

I would like to remind members that it is against forum rules to promote competing services.
The whole point of this forum is for people to get together to help each other and discuss issues of immigration. Poaching members from this forum to groups like whatsapp and facebook etc simply serves to weaken the effectiveness of a forum such as this.
Anyone caught trying to poach members from this forum will receive infractions.


----------



## apatnia

[email protected] said:


> Hi Amit,
> Thanks for the answer, though it answers in part..
> My next question would be that in that case(when my wife is pregnant) can I not include her in the Visa application...??? because the medicals would definitely fail..
> 
> and If I decide to have the medicals after delivery in Feb month.. then all the quota for 190 for my category would be finished.. and I wont get a Grant..
> 
> What should be done in this case..?


Hi

Well. .what I have read on other forums and online is that if you get invitation for 189 then you should go ahead and lodge visa and add yourself and spouse and kids if any and pay fees etc. Upload all necessary documents excluding pcc and medical. 

And then just wait for Co to be assigned. Once he is assigned then you can communicate to him that your wife is pregnant. Then I guess he would put your case on hold due to medicals.

Once baby comes out...immidietarly go for medicals and get pcc done as well.

Then upload etc. That should be it.

There's a member on this forum and can't remember his name..he had similar situation.i feel if you lose this invitation then future is always uncertain i guess.

Read and Google a bit before taking final call.


----------



## apatnia

apatnia said:


> Hi
> 
> Well. .what I have read on other forums and online is that if you get invitation for 189 then you should go ahead and lodge visa and add yourself and spouse and kids if any and pay fees etc. Upload all necessary documents excluding pcc and medical.
> 
> And then just wait for Co to be assigned. Once he is assigned then you can communicate to him that your wife is pregnant. Then I guess he would put your case on hold due to medicals.
> 
> Once baby comes out...immidietarly go for medicals and get pcc done as well.
> 
> Then upload etc. That should be it.
> 
> There's a member on this forum and can't remember his name..he had similar situation.i feel if you lose this invitation then future is always uncertain i guess.
> 
> Read and Google a bit before taking final call.


Refer to this article

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...scenarios.html#/forumsite/20560/topics/305634


----------



## kamy58

If I expect a invitation next month, can I go for PCC now instead of waiting because PCC does take time?


----------



## hassanaftab90

kamy58 said:


> If I expect a invitation next month, can I go for PCC now instead of waiting because PCC does take time?


Sure. No harm in preparing all your documents.


----------



## mobakr

Gunjan86 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am silent follower of this group, by the grace of god and suggestions of seniors of the team, i got my visa 190 this morning after making call to the department.
> 
> I applied visa on 5th Dec 2014. It is a direct grant.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> And wish luck to all who are waiting for grant.
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane::second::second::second:


congrats buddy ... what is the number you called to get it done ?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Refer to my following post for pointers..


*IED into Australia most of the times depends on PCC and MEDICALS date.*





kamy58 said:


> If I expect a invitation next month, can I go for PCC now instead of waiting because PCC does take time?


----------



## Jamil Sid

I m very disappointed wih my result at PTE-A 
Practice Test-A

Listening42
Reading38
Speaking55
Writing46


----------



## kamy58

Hi Jamil,

Go through the posts on below thread, you would get everything which you need to improve upon scores.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-282.html


----------



## harsimranjit.makkar

Hi,

I have applied for PR under Subclass 190 from Australia. I go the invitation on May 21st. i have been contacted by the case officer on July 1st for form 80 and employment evidence. I provided the documents on July 5th. I have not heard anything after that. Could some one advise, how long it takes for the case officer to respond after the documents are provided?

Regards


----------



## love.immi

harsimranjit.makkar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for PR under Subclass 190 from Australia. I go the invitation on May 21st. i have been contacted by the case officer on July 1st for form 80 and employment evidence. I provided the documents on July 5th. I have not heard anything after that. Could some one advise, how long it takes for the case officer to respond after the documents are provided?
> 
> Regards



can you tell me what is the employment evidence and all the required documents which I need coz I submitted my EOI and I would like to complete the documents in advance 


thanks , and I hope for you best of luck


----------



## vixiv

There is no separate timeline for case officer to get back ... if he is convinced with the documents you provided, you will get a direct grant... (within 90 day period of lodging visa) if not then he may refer to some checks.... and maximum delay I have seen is probably around 6 months from date of visa lodgement.

By the way I presume you lodged visa on 21st May or was it invitation as your post mentioned? If possible please share your timeline and code!!



harsimranjit.makkar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for PR under Subclass 190 from Australia. I go the invitation on May 21st. i have been contacted by the case officer on July 1st for form 80 and employment evidence. I provided the documents on July 5th. I have not heard anything after that. Could some one advise, how long it takes for the case officer to respond after the documents are provided?
> 
> Regards


----------



## Ricks1990

harsimranjit.makkar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for PR under Subclass 190 from Australia. I go the invitation on May 21st. i have been contacted by the case officer on July 1st for form 80 and employment evidence. I provided the documents on July 5th. I have not heard anything after that. Could some one advise, how long it takes for the case officer to respond after the documents are provided?
> 
> Regards


When you submitted your Visa 190 application mate...?


----------



## vijendra

harsimranjit.makkar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for PR under Subclass 190 from Australia. I go the invitation on May 21st. i have been contacted by the case officer on July 1st for form 80 and employment evidence. I provided the documents on July 5th. I have not heard anything after that. Could some one advise, how long it takes for the case officer to respond after the documents are provided?
> 
> Regards


When did you pay the visa fees?


----------



## harsimranjit.makkar

May 21st.



vijendra said:


> When did you pay the visa fees?


----------



## harsimranjit.makkar

I submitted the application on the same when got the invite i.e. May 21st. The code is 263111.



vixiv said:


> There is no separate timeline for case officer to get back ... if he is convinced with the documents you provided, you will get a direct grant... (within 90 day period of lodging visa) if not then he may refer to some checks.... and maximum delay I have seen is probably around 6 months from date of visa lodgement.
> 
> By the way I presume you lodged visa on 21st May or was it invitation as your post mentioned? If possible please share your timeline and code!!


----------



## harsimranjit.makkar

For employment evidence you can provide the employment references on the companies letter head containing employment dates, name of the person issuing the letter and his/her contact details, companies email ID and website details etc. 

You can submit the salary slips, Income Tax returns etc as well. Except that refer the standard document checklist.

Regards



love.immi said:


> can you tell me what is the employment evidence and all the required documents which I need coz I submitted my EOI and I would like to complete the documents in advance
> 
> 
> thanks , and I hope for you best of luck


----------



## andrew64

harsimranjit.makkar said:


> For employment evidence you can provide the employment references on the companies letter head containing employment dates, name of the person issuing the letter and his/her contact details, companies email ID and website details etc.
> 
> You can submit the salary slips, Income Tax returns etc as well. Except that refer the standard document checklist.
> 
> Regards


Hi bro , can you share with us how many points your claiming for employment and didn't you up front upload the employment reference letters ? 

Is he asking very latest reference letters or submitting the letters used by ACS is enough . Thanks


----------



## amiAus

Hi Guys

I have lodged my application on June 3,2015 and today even after 40 days of Lodge I have not been contacted by case officer. Is this a normal scenario?Can anyone guide me on this?

I do not know ehat should i do. Just waiting and watching.

Cheers
Ami


----------



## SWPB

I got the visa expiring message from Skill Select,but i already applied for the visa on 18th June.Have any idea about that?


----------



## WAPharmacist

Thats normal, you can refer to this link and see the normal waiting times realistically 

docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## WAPharmacist

amiAus said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have lodged my application on June 3,2015 and today even after 40 days of Lodge I have not been contacted by case officer. Is this a normal scenario?Can anyone guide me on this?
> 
> I do not know ehat should i do. Just waiting and watching.
> 
> Cheers
> Ami


Theres a link to spreadsheet for those who submitted before here, but i can't post it since im new. yea thats normal. If you want to call them (DIBP), they would say just wait for a maximum of 3 months.  . My agent called them on my behalf


----------



## WAPharmacist

So does anyone know why July is so significant as a visa processing month? Is processing times longer around this time and does it effect 190 visa applicants?


----------



## goodtimes

WAPharmacist said:


> So does anyone know why July is so significant as a visa processing month? Is processing times longer around this time and does it effect 190 visa applicants?


July is the first month of the new financial year in Australia. During this time, the migration program of Australia for next year is showcased, that highlights various updates involving what kind of skilled migrants are required and how many of them are required across different occupations.

Processing time could be slightly longer due to incorporation of new changes plus finishing off last year's backlogs etc. Its's just like the period after a crop is harvested and the fields are made ready for sowing the next season's seeds 

I hope this answers your question to some extent.


----------



## SWPB

I got the visa invitation expiring message from skill select,but I have applied forr visa.Anybody know whay is that?Please can anyone share the contact no we can reach to them?I found 131881 ,but i want to know how to contact them from outside the Australia.


----------



## ILY

SWPB said:


> I got the visa invitation expiring message from skill select,but I have applied forr visa.Anybody know whay is that?Please can anyone share the contact no we can reach to them?I found 131881 ,but i want to know how to contact them from outside the Australia.


This could be a Fraud/Spam email. You must contact the CO (if already assigned) else you can call these numbers and provide your TRN.

GSM Brisbane 61 731367000 
GSM Adelaide 61 874 217 163

Hope they will help you.


----------



## sahilsharma

Hi Guys, I have called DIBP today asking for any update on my visa application.
The response was quite polite and the lady said , "Your application is under routine/regular checks and once that is done, we will be finalizing the case" .
I have lodged the case on 25 feb 2015 and uploaded medicals and PCC already (in March).

Has anyone recently got such response? If yes, was there any update on the grant?
Appreciate if anyone can share his/her experience on the similar situation.

Cheers!


----------



## maligireddy

sahilsharma said:


> Hi Guys, I have called DIBP today asking for any update on my visa application.
> The response was quite polite and the lady said , "Your application is under routine/regular checks and once that is done, we will be finalizing the case" .
> I have lodged the case on 25 feb 2015 and uploaded medicals and PCC already (in March).
> 
> Has anyone recently got such response? If yes, was there any update on the grant?
> Appreciate if anyone can share his/her experience on the similar situation.
> 
> Cheers!


hi sahil sharma, i have lodged my visa in march 20,2015 and still waiting for grant..
what is the dibp contact number..
how many points u got when u lodge your visa???
I think we r waiting for so long


----------



## sahilsharma

+61-731367000
I filed it with 60 points including 5 for State Sponsorship.



maligireddy said:


> hi sahil sharma, i have lodged my visa in march 20,2015 and still waiting for grant..
> what is the dibp contact number..
> how many points u got when u lodge your visa???
> I think we r waiting for so long


----------



## maligireddy

sahilsharma said:


> +61-731367000
> I filed it with 60 points including 5 for State Sponsorship.


The above number is for adelaide or brisbane??
my co is gsmadelaide team4...


----------



## sahilsharma

I think its adelaide. I havn't received any communication on my CO, so I just called on this number to try my luck...Thankfully, they were able to see my case but couldn't provide much info to increase my patience. 



maligireddy said:


> The above number is for adelaide or brisbane??
> my co is gsmadelaide team4...


----------



## maligireddy

sahilsharma said:


> I think its adelaide. I havn't received any communication on my CO, so I just called on this number to try my luck...Thankfully, they were able to see my case but couldn't provide much info to increase my patience.


U lodge your visa in feb .but i have seen people who filed in april and may had received grants..any idea..


----------



## sahilsharma

No one exactly knows how things work inside DIBP.
keep praying:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



maligireddy said:


> U lodge your visa in feb .but i have seen people who filed in april and may had received grants..any idea..


----------



## maligireddy

majorsinghcheema said:


> Sub class-- 190
> ANXSCO code- 222213
> Apply vetassess-- 31-10-2014
> +ve ---15-01-2015
> PTE cleared an apply SS --- 07-03-2015
> Approved SS by SA---24-03-2015
> Visa apply---- 11-04-2015
> Co allocation --14-05-2015
> Gsm team---- Adelaide team4
> Add. docs apload ---20-05-2015
> Call DIBP---- 02-07-2015
> Got Grant after 5 mins.........


hi , my co is also from gsm adelaide team4 so pls share the number that u called..i have filed my visa on march 20,2015 n still waiting for the grant


----------



## tahanpaa

Anyone planning for move in Brisbane on September?


----------



## sahilsharma

Congratulation tahanpaa.

I remember you called DIBP a couple of times when you were expecting the grant..I too called them up yesterday and they said it is under routine checks and they will finalize it once checks are done

i lodged the application on 25 feb..just trying to understand how much more time will they take...! 
i saw few ppl called the dept and got the grant after 5-10 min of calling..
:juggle::juggle:


tahanpaa said:


> Anyone planning for move in Brisbane on September?


----------



## andrew64

sahilsharma said:


> Congratulation tahanpaa.
> 
> I remember you called DIBP a couple of times when you were expecting the grant..I too called them up yesterday and they said it is under routine checks and they will finalize it once checks are done
> 
> i lodged the application on 25 feb..just trying to understand how much more time will they take...!
> i saw few ppl called the dept and got the grant after 5-10 min of calling..
> :juggle::juggle:


how many points your claiming for work


----------



## andrew64

*Change of passport*

I am posting this in 189 and 190 forums , so that anyone who did this can help me out . 

I have gotten the new passport ,so i need to update this DIBP . I checked in the immi account on the right hand side there is a place whether i can submit the change . 

But in the forums lot of people speak about a form call 929 , so bit confused on what is this . Do i need to update online and need to get this additional form and upload in the immi , some one who had the similar scenario please help me out . Thanks


----------



## fla081828

Friends, VISA Granted


----------



## varundev

fla081828 said:


> Friends, VISA Granted


Congratulations Mate

Please update your signature


----------



## fla081828

varundev said:


> Congratulations Mate
> 
> Please update your signature


Hi Varun, 

Thank you. 

We (self, spouse & 2 children) we received a direct grant today. 

My timelines are as follows: 

Skill Assessment - 2nd March '2015
PTE - 14th March '2015 (L -71, R - 76, S - 85, W - 68) 
EOI -19th March '2015
Invite -10th April '2015
State Nomination - SA - 10th April '2015
PCC - 28th April '2015
VISA - 190 (SA)
VISA Lodged -26th May '2015
Medical - 30th May '2015
Direct Grant - 14th July '2015


----------



## andrew64

fla081828 said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> We (self, spouse & 2 children) we received a direct grant today.
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> 
> Skill Assessment - 2nd March '2015
> PTE - 14th March '2015 (L -71, R - 76, S - 85, W - 68)
> EOI -19th March '2015
> Invite -10th April '2015
> State Nomination - SA - 10th April '2015
> PCC - 28th April '2015
> VISA - 190 (SA)
> VISA Lodged -26th May '2015
> Medical - 30th May '2015
> Direct Grant - 14th July '2015


congrats bro did you front load form 80


----------



## varundev

fla081828 said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> We (self, spouse & 2 children) we received a direct grant today.
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> 
> Skill Assessment - 2nd March '2015
> PTE - 14th March '2015 (L -71, R - 76, S - 85, W - 68)
> EOI -19th March '2015
> Invite -10th April '2015
> State Nomination - SA - 10th April '2015
> PCC - 28th April '2015
> VISA - 190 (SA)
> VISA Lodged -26th May '2015
> Medical - 30th May '2015
> Direct Grant - 14th July '2015




For Which skill did you apply ?

Did you claim points for Job experience ?


----------



## vjwadhwa

maligireddy said:


> hi , my co is also from gsm adelaide team4 so pls share the number that u called..i have filed my visa on march 20,2015 n still waiting for the grant


Hi,

i too have lodged my application on march 20 and still waiting for grant.called many times but always got a standard reply juts wait. i really do not understand on what basis DIAB is finalizing their visas.


----------



## maligireddy

fla081828 said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> We (self, spouse & 2 children) we received a direct grant today.
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> 
> Skill Assessment - 2nd March '2015
> PTE - 14th March '2015 (L -71, R - 76, S - 85, W - 68)
> EOI -19th March '2015
> Invite -10th April '2015
> State Nomination - SA - 10th April '2015
> PCC - 28th April '2015
> VISA - 190 (SA)
> VISA Lodged -26th May '2015
> Medical - 30th May '2015
> Direct Grant - 14th July '2015


Hi, will u pls share the gsm adelaide contact number..


----------



## varundev

vjwadhwa said:


> Hi,
> 
> i too have lodged my application on march 20 and still waiting for grant.called many times but always got a standard reply juts wait. i really do not understand on what basis DIAB is finalizing their visas.


Curious to know that did you claim for Job experience ?

What answer did you get on each call ?


----------



## fla081828

maligireddy said:


> Hi, will u pls share the gsm adelaide contact number..


This is the only number to contact: 00617 313 67000.

All the best  

Regards,
Maria


----------



## maligireddy

varundev said:


> Curious to know that did you claim for Job experience ?
> 
> What answer did you get on each call ?


Received call by an operator and the status is under verification process n they will let me know once finalized.

I have lodged my visa 55+5ss adelaide.
work exp claimed for5years..


----------



## vjwadhwa

Hi All,

Can i check my visa progress in Vevo through TRN number ? actually i have to call my agent everyday to check my visa status which keeps bugging her everyday so i was thinking if there is any other way to check visa status.


----------



## maligireddy

fla081828 said:


> This is the only number to contact: 00617 313 67000.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Regards,
> Maria


 I have lodgeg in march and still no info regarding grant..
pls share your opinion.any reason??


----------



## varundev

vjwadhwa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can i check my visa progress in Vevo through TRN number ? actually i have to call my agent everyday to check my visa status which keeps bugging her everyday so i was thinking if there is any other way to check visa status.


If you have grant mail so you can generate your own account. You don't need them for that. 

I guess once you get grant then after their roles are over,


----------



## vjwadhwa

varundev said:


> If you have grant mail so you can generate your own account. You don't need them for that.
> 
> I guess once you get grant then after their roles are over,


thanks varun,

that is the thing that i am still awaiting waiting for my grant.


----------



## sahilsharma

Hi Andrew, m not claiming any points under work experience.
I dont think there is any complication with my case but still the checks are taking this long..strange! 
This wait is 

killing me now


----------



## varundev

vjwadhwa said:


> thanks varun,
> 
> that is the thing that i am still awaiting waiting for my grant.


If you get grant then after you can use VEVO. It is for Visa holder.

Now we have Immiaccount. But as I am following since april according to max people's reply on status related in Immiaccount is not frequently changing.


----------



## Rambo1610

929


andrew64 said:


> I am posting this in 189 and 190 forums , so that anyone who did this can help me out .
> 
> I have gotten the new passport ,so i need to update this DIBP . I checked in the immi account on the right hand side there is a place whether i can submit the change .
> 
> But in the forums lot of people speak about a form call 929 , so bit confused on what is this . Do i need to update online and need to get this additional form and upload in the immi , some one who had the similar scenario please help me out . Thanks


Hi Andrew,

Yes, the onli way to update is to download and fill up form 929 and send it to the nearest immigration office. Wait for 2 weeks and check the update in VEVO. If there it is not reflecting the new one, then fill up the same form 929 and go to the immigration office directly.

Rambo


----------



## varundev

Hello friends.

I started new thread for those friends who applied between January to April 2015. We can share our efforts with each other and get proper idea about how many people like us are waiting for the grant.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6-jan-april-2015-subclass-190-visa-lodge.html


----------



## fla081828

maligireddy said:


> I have lodgeg in march and still no info regarding grant..
> pls share your opinion.any reason??


Did you try calling them ? if you haven't then you should. 

All the best. I wish you get your grant soon.

 

Regards,
Maria


----------



## andrew64

Rambo1610 said:


> 929
> 
> Hi Andrew,
> 
> Yes, the onli way to update is to download and fill up form 929 and send it to the nearest immigration office. Wait for 2 weeks and check the update in VEVO. If there it is not reflecting the new one, then fill up the same form 929 and go to the immigration office directly.
> 
> Rambo


thanks buddy , but from my signature you may know that my visa application is in progress and i havent get the grant yet and i am a offshore applicant , so i asking the process of chaning the passport number when application is in progress


----------



## andrew64

sahilsharma said:


> Hi Andrew, m not claiming any points under work experience.
> I dont think there is any complication with my case but still the checks are taking this long..strange!
> This wait is
> 
> killing me now


did you front load form80/1221 without CO asking


----------



## sahilsharma

I think these forms are required if the applicant has traveled abroad. In my case these were not applicable....
Yes, bt i uploaded my medical n PCC upfront...
Does this matter!


----------



## SWPB

Does anybody know NSW contact no?


----------



## Rambo1610

andrew64 said:


> thanks buddy , but from my signature you may know that my visa application is in progress and i havent get the grant yet and i am a offshore applicant , so i asking the process of chaning the passport number when application is in progress


Budyy andrew,

It is Ok.. but its bad if you dont let them know. so take a copy of your new passport and form 929 after sending the immigration via post and upload them as additional docs in ur application so they will know that there is a change and you have already submitted the relevant form. So incase they give u the grant you can ask tthem to change the grant to your new passport.

Rambo


----------



## Rambo1610

SWPB said:


> Does anybody know NSW contact no?


its +61 02 98428155


----------



## SWPB

Rambo1610 said:


> its +61 02 98428155


Thank you


----------



## ILY

sahilsharma said:


> I think its adelaide. I havn't received any communication on my CO, so I just called on this number to try my luck...Thankfully, they were able to see my case but couldn't provide much info to increase my patience.


That is not Adelaide, that is Brisbane Number.

The Adelaide Number is 61 874 217 163.


----------



## ILY

andrew64 said:


> thanks buddy , but from my signature you may know that my visa application is in progress and i havent get the grant yet and i am a offshore applicant , so i asking the process of chaning the passport number when application is in progress


If you login to your immi account and click on your application on the right side of the screen you will find many links, where there is one link to update passport/address details. You can use that link. If your application is locked, then you can directly contact the CO about updating passport or else you can use form Changes in Circumstances.


----------



## andrew64

Rambo1610 said:


> Budyy andrew,
> 
> It is Ok.. but its bad if you dont let them know. so take a copy of your new passport and form 929 after sending the immigration via post and upload them as additional docs in ur application so they will know that there is a change and you have already submitted the relevant form. So incase they give u the grant you can ask tthem to change the grant to your new passport.
> 
> Rambo


is it necessary post via by mail , none of the documets we used mail , thats why i am thinking is uploading its self enough


----------



## andrew64

ILY said:


> If you login to your immi account and click on your application on the right side of the screen you will find many links, where there is one link to update passport/address details. You can use that link. If your application is locked, then you can directly contact the CO about updating passport or else you can use form Changes in Circumstances.


hi is the updating the right side link is enough or do we need to update 929 form als0


----------



## ram.indtoaus

*Grant*

Got the grant today for me and spouse...   
All the Best for everyone else who are waiting.

Fyi...
Visa Timeline
Subclass 190 NSW (261312) - 60 Points
Visa Lodge Date - 27/05/2015
PCC - 01/06/2015
Medicals - 12/06/2015
Grant Date - 14/07/2015


----------



## gd2015

Hi Everyone
I am planning to file my EOI soon. I am most concentrating on visa subclass 189 but I want to apply for 190 as well to keep my options open.
I am confused with respect to requirements for 190. Do I need to get sponsored by the state/territory or the employers?
What is the difference in procedure between 189 and 190? What additonal documents would I need to furnish? I read on certain threads that resume also needs to be submitted.

Request someone to please clarify.


----------



## varundev

ram.indtoaus said:


> Got the grant today for me and spouse...
> All the Best for everyone else who are waiting.
> 
> Fyi...
> Visa Timeline
> Subclass 190 NSW (261312) - 60 Points
> Visa Lodge Date - 27/05/2015
> PCC - 01/06/2015
> Medicals - 12/06/2015
> Grant Date - 14/07/2015


Congratulations Mate.

Did you claim points of Work experience ?


----------



## ram.indtoaus

Thanks..
No i dint claim any points for work experience.


----------



## andrew64

ram.indtoaus said:


> Thanks..
> No i dint claim any points for work experience.


are you on shore or off shore buddy


----------



## apatnia

ram.indtoaus said:


> Got the grant today for me and spouse...
> All the Best for everyone else who are waiting.
> 
> Fyi...
> Visa Timeline
> Subclass 190 NSW (261312) - 60 Points
> Visa Lodge Date - 27/05/2015
> PCC - 01/06/2015
> Medicals - 12/06/2015
> Grant Date - 14/07/2015


Ram

Many congrats to you and your family.

May I know how many points for work experience you are claiming. ? 

I lodged on 26th may and still waiting.. called dibp today and they said no movement in my application yet...

Amit


----------



## varundev

apatnia said:


> Ram
> 
> Many congrats to you and your family.
> 
> May I know how many points for work experience you are claiming. ?
> 
> I lodged on 26th may and still waiting.. called dibp today and they said no movement in my application yet...
> 
> Amit


He did not claim points of work experience. You can refer previous page where you can find his answer. 

Dude we are bunch of March people waiting for the grant. Not to worry We all will get grant and enjoy party over there all to gather.


----------



## apatnia

varundev said:


> He did not claim points of work experience. You can refer previous page where you can find his answer.
> 
> Dude we are bunch of March people waiting for the grant. Not to worry We all will get grant and enjoy party over there all to gather.


Insha Allah. .

Amen


----------



## ILY

andrew64 said:


> hi is the updating the right side link is enough or do we need to update 929 form als0


If Form 929 is required the CO will ask you else you can just update that link because that link will open the weblink which will update your record. After updating you also need to upload the new passport copy color page in your attachments.


----------



## ayatjamal000

I have 55 points for state sponsorpship for New South Wales.
1)Can you kindly tell me about competition? How much time it takes to get invitation to apply with 60 points?
2)what are chances with 60 points(55 + 5 from state)?If its 50% chances, I would not bother to apply.

3)How much maximum, minumum and average wating time between you apply(with 60 poitns) and get invitation ?


----------



## ram.indtoaus

andrew64 said:


> are you on shore or off shore buddy


Offshore..


----------



## ram.indtoaus

apatnia said:


> Ram
> 
> Many congrats to you and your family.
> 
> May I know how many points for work experience you are claiming. ?
> 
> I lodged on 26th may and still waiting.. called dibp today and they said no movement in my application yet...
> 
> Amit


Thanks Amit 
Dint claim points for work experience.
Even i called DIBP and was told CO is not yet assigned, but at 11:30 A.M IST got the golden mail.
hope you will get it tomorrow.
All the Best..


----------



## sahilsharma

Congratulations Ram. Good luck.



ram.indtoaus said:


> Thanks Amit
> Dint claim points for work experience.
> Even i called DIBP and was told CO is not yet assigned, but at 11:30 A.M IST got the golden mail.
> hope you will get it tomorrow.
> All the Best..


----------



## love.immi

ayatjamal000 said:


> I have 55 points for state sponsorpship for New South Wales.
> 1)Can you kindly tell me about competition? How much time it takes to get invitation to apply with 60 points?
> 2)what are chances with 60 points(55 + 5 from state)?If its 50% chances, I would not bother to apply.
> 
> 3)How much maximum, minumum and average wating time between you apply(with 60 poitns) and get
> 
> anther question for expert
> for those who submitted there EOI at july there's hope to get SS this month or we will wait tell next month ???


----------



## murugadoss

I traveled abroad 30 days as part of my project work. Do I need to mention 'Yes' for the question 'Previous countries of residence' in 17 steps application and give the travel details?

Thanks,
Murugadoss


----------



## Sameer1626

murugadoss said:


> I traveled abroad 30 days as part of my project work. Do I need to mention 'Yes' for the question 'Previous countries of residence' in 17 steps application and give the travel details?
> 
> Thanks,
> Murugadoss


*yes you have to*


----------



## amiAus

Hi 

Congratulations to everyone who has recieved the grant.

Just called the department and it seems they are still stuck on Late April and early May applicants, the lady told me it might be a month or more when my application gets allocated and it is still not allocated. I have lodged my application on June 3rd with no signs of case officer yet. I have seen people here who have lodged in late May and granted.

Is the above a normal response? Does the status change in immiaccount when the case officer gets allocated?

Happy to know your thoughts.

Thanks
Ami


----------



## murugadoss

Is there any email id to contact department before CO assignment?


----------



## SWPB

I have tried to call 131 881 from Sri Lanka,but this no is not working for outside Australia? Does anybody know what is the no with country code and area code?


----------



## andrew64

SWPB said:


> I have tried to call 131 881 from Sri Lanka,but this no is not working for outside Australia? Does anybody know what is the no with country code and area code?


When you call from overseas need to use +61 , try the following numbers 

+61 1300 364 613, +61 7 3136 7000 

when did you lodge the visa


----------



## SWPB

I got SkillSelect Invitation is expiring message in Skill Select,but I have lodge the visa for NSW on 18th June.I need to ask them about expiring message


----------



## sriramvemuri

Sameer1626 said:


> yes you have to


Hi

I'm not really sure if the stay during that trip could be considered as a previous residence. 
For your temporary address(during the visit) to be considered as a residence, it should have been used as your address proof in the records which means If you have changed your address proof to the temporary address where you stayed during the visit, that could be considered as your previous residence. 
I got to know this from one of the registered migration agents in Australia. 
BR//
Sriram


----------



## Ricks1990

Hi All,

Any Visa 190 Grant today...?

Thanks
Ricks1990


----------



## apatnia

Ricks1990 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any Visa 190 Grant today...?
> 
> Thanks
> Ricks1990


There was a grant for enylagan who is onshore and Victoria ss..lodged on may 27


----------



## Ricks1990

apatnia said:


> There was a grant for enylagan who is onshore and Victoria ss..lodged on may 27


Thanks Apatnia for updating forum... congratulations to Enylagan for the Visa Grant...


----------



## kamy58

murugadoss said:


> I traveled abroad 30 days as part of my project work. Do I need to mention 'Yes' for the question 'Previous countries of residence' in 17 steps application and give the travel details?
> 
> Thanks,
> Murugadoss


You must declare all the travels within last 10 years with duration, reason and country


----------



## ayatjamal000

ayatjamal000 said:


> I have 55 points for state sponsorpship for New South Wales.
> 1)Can you kindly tell me about competition? How much time it takes to get invitation to apply with 60 points?
> 2)what are chances with 60 points(55 + 5 from state)?If its 50% chances, I would not bother to apply.
> 
> 3)How much maximum, minumum and average wating time between you apply(with 60 poitns) and get invitation ?


Anyone please help


----------



## homeme

ayatjamal000 said:


> Anyone please help


If you have 60 points you should go ahead with NSW, and you will get your invite within a month's time. All D best !


----------



## kamy58

homeme said:


> If you have 60 points you should go ahead with NSW, and you will get your invite within a month's time. All D best !


Not sure if the are processing that fast, for last 20 days I haven't received invite from NSW at 65, my points will go down to 55 next month


----------



## rachit_mahajan1

kamy58 said:


> Not sure if the are processing that fast, for last 20 days I haven't received invite from NSW at 65, my points will go down to 55 next month


For which skill have u applied?


----------



## varundev

ayatjamal000 said:


> Anyone please help


There is no matter whether your points are 60 or 70. Your passing points are 60 points and if you are getting this you are eligible for getting PR. There is no any standard processing time for any PR. I observed that many 60 points holder got Grant than 65 and above. DIBP's Expected timing for such subclass like 190 and 189 is months but they also give condition that it might be different case to case.


----------



## kamy58

rachit_mahajan1 said:


> For which skill have u applied?


ICT Business Analyst


----------



## yanda

kamy58 said:


> You must declare all the travels within last 10 years with duration, reason and country


Hi,
In my case, Australia is the only foreign country i have been living up until now and in the past, i only transisted for a few hours in Malaysia and SIngapore. Should i include the transisting countries as well?


----------



## Jeevmis

@kamy..I am also in the same boat. But why your points are going to reduce to 55 next month ?


----------



## oskyimporto

Jeevmis said:


> @kamy..I am also in the same boat. But why your points are going to reduce to 55 next month ?


coz he probably is about to turn 33


----------



## oskyimporto

*form 80*

hey guys! What's the rationale behind form 80?

Should we all do it or only off-shore applicants?


Cheers,

Applied 15/6/2015
State VIC
Points 55 + 5
All docs and medicals uploaded except form 80 and 1221

Cheers,


----------



## apatnia

oskyimporto said:


> hey guys! What's the rationale behind form 80?
> 
> Should we all do it or only off-shore applicants?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Applied 15/6/2015
> State VIC
> Points 55 + 5
> All docs and medicals uploaded except form 80 and 1221
> 
> Cheers,


Hi

As let previous posts on forum..
If you have lived outside of your passport country for more than 6 months in any country on any address. ..usually we have seen Co demanding the letter.

Since you lodge application on 15th may and it has been 2 month you haven't heard it seems that so far no Co allocated.

As per current times the ppl who lodged by 12th may have Co assigned but again we have seen ppl who lodged after you already have got grants.

Seems to me that 55 + 5 pointers haven't got any going yet.

Amit


----------



## kamy58

yanda said:


> Hi,
> In my case, Australia is the only foreign country i have been living up until now and in the past, i only transisted for a few hours in Malaysia and SIngapore. Should i include the transisting countries as well?


Not Transitioning countries unless you had taken a visa for them and stayed there for few days.


----------



## oskyimporto

apatnia said:


> Hi
> 
> As let previous posts on forum..
> If you have lived outside of your passport country for more than 6 months in any country on any address. ..usually we have seen Co demanding the letter.
> 
> Since you lodge application on 15th may and it has been 2 month you haven't heard it seems that so far no Co allocated.
> 
> As per current times the ppl who lodged by 12th may have Co assigned but again we have seen ppl who lodged after you already have got grants.
> 
> Seems to me that 55 + 5 pointers haven't got any going yet.
> 
> Amit


Hi...thanks for your answer.
I'm June 15th though.

Ok, I will prepare that form just in case.

Cheers,


----------



## [email protected]

apatnia said:


> Hi
> 
> As let previous posts on forum..
> If you have lived outside of your passport country for more than 6 months in any country on any address. ..usually we have seen Co demanding the letter.
> 
> Since you lodge application on 15th may and it has been 2 month you haven't heard it seems that so far no Co allocated.
> 
> As per current times the ppl who lodged by 12th may have Co assigned but again we have seen ppl who lodged after you already have got grants.
> 
> Seems to me that 55 + 5 pointers haven't got any going yet.
> 
> Amit


Hi apatnia..
By 6 months, do you mean, 6 months in the last 1 year.. or total of 6 months , no matter in how many years..


----------



## apatnia

[email protected] said:


> Hi apatnia..
> By 6 months, do you mean, 6 months in the last 1 year.. or total of 6 months , no matter in how many years..


6 months or more in last 10 years as far as I know. Sometimes Co never ask and in most cases they have asked this. So it's good to keep it handy and prepared in advance.. if Co asks you give.


----------



## [email protected]

apatnia said:


> 6 months or more in last 10 years as far as I know. Sometimes Co never ask and in most cases they have asked this. So it's good to keep it handy and prepared in advance.. if Co asks you give.


Thanks,

And do they also ask for PCC from that country if you stay there for more than 6 months..
Is there any conditions related to PCC if you have stayed in a country for more than certain specified duration of time


----------



## apatnia

[email protected] said:


> Thanks,
> 
> And do they also ask for PCC from that country if you stay there for more than 6 months..
> Is there any conditions related to PCC if you have stayed in a country for more than certain specified duration of time


Of course yes for pcc as well.


----------



## apatnia

[email protected] said:


> Thanks,
> 
> And do they also ask for PCC from that country if you stay there for more than 6 months..
> Is there any conditions related to PCC if you have stayed in a country for more than certain specified duration of time


Also to note there that in from 80 there's a travel history section and you have to list all countries where you traveled for work or holidays or business. So u got to list every country.


----------



## ayatjamal000

homeme said:


> If you have 60 points you should go ahead with NSW, and you will get your invite within a month's time. All D best !


Thanks for the following reply:

If you have 60 points you should go ahead with NSW, and you will get your invite within a month's time. All D best !


IS the 60 you are talking about = 55+5?


----------



## ayatjamal000

ayatjamal000 said:


> Anyone please help


My friends!
Please give opinion.
With 55+5 points 
1)what could be the maximum time for me to get invitation to apply?
2)Whats the average time that it takes people to invite with these points?

MY decision(to go ahead with process and burn my money) depends on this invite time.

Thanks.


----------



## kamy58

ayatjamal000 said:


> My friends!
> Please give opinion.
> With 55+5 points
> 1)what could be the maximum time for me to get invitation to apply?
> 2)Whats the average time that it takes people to invite with these points?
> 
> MY decision(to go ahead with process and burn my money) depends on this invite time.
> 
> Thanks.


If your 55 is with Proficient english, you have good chance. However, 55 with competent english have bleak prospects but there is no harm in putting the EOI, it doesn't cost you anything.


----------



## abhishekgupta209

Hi Friends,

I also have the same doubt. Its been more than 15 days since I have submitted my EOI. But no invitation yet. Earlier I had selected "any" in the state preferred list but yesterday I updated my EOI to make it "NSW".

My points at present 55
If i get nomination 55 + 5

Can you please guide me when i can expect any invitation. Or my points are not enough?

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

*NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*

Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.

INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.


*NSW will rank candidates based on core criteria which is:*

* a candidate's DIBP points score
* then their English ability and then
* their skilled employment.

Where candidates score the same on these core criteria at time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their EOI was submitted in SkillSelect.


You meet the basic requirement in terms of points total.




abhishekgupta209 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I also have the same doubt. Its been more than 15 days since I have submitted my EOI. But no invitation yet. Earlier I had selected "any" in the state preferred list but yesterday I updated my EOI to make it "NSW".
> 
> My points at present 55
> If i get nomination 55 + 5
> 
> Can you please guide me when i can expect any invitation. Or my points are not enough?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

REFER my following post.




ayatjamal000 said:


> My friends!
> Please give opinion.
> With 55+5 points
> 1)what could be the maximum time for me to get invitation to apply?
> 2)Whats the average time that it takes people to invite with these points?
> 
> MY decision(to go ahead with process and burn my money) depends on this invite time.
> 
> Thanks.





Jeeten#80 said:


> *NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*
> 
> Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.
> 
> WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.
> 
> INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.
> 
> 
> *NSW will rank candidates based on core criteria which is:*
> 
> * a candidate's DIBP points score
> * then their English ability and then
> * their skilled employment.
> 
> Where candidates score the same on these core criteria at time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their EOI was submitted in SkillSelect.
> 
> 
> You meet the basic requirement in terms of points total.


----------



## amiAus

Any grants today?


----------



## sahilsharma

This wait is killing me....arghhh....
keeping my Fingers crossed...


----------



## amiAus

When have you lodged ?


sahilsharma said:


> This wait is killing me....arghhh....
> keeping my Fingers crossed...


----------



## apatnia

amiAus said:


> Any grants today?


There's a grant to salman_bhai who lodged on 21st may.


----------



## amiAus

Great..Congratulations to him...I guess your application should have been allocated already since your lodging date is 27th May...Mine is June 3...i cant hope to get before you get..Fingers crossed..your grant might be on its way.I am not sure why they are running so slow


apatnia said:


> There's a grant to salman_bhai who lodged on 21st may


----------



## apatnia

amiAus said:


> Great..Congratulations to him...I guess your application should have been allocated already since your lodging date is 27th May...Mine is June 3...i cant hope to get before you get..Fingers crossed..your grant might be on its way.I am not sure why they are running so slow


Yes mate.. I am eagerly waiting my grant and I don't seem to understand so far how they are picking up applications
There must be some logic of anzsco code plus points plus country in picking applications....


----------



## vjwadhwa

apatnia said:


> Yes mate.. I am eagerly waiting my grant and I don't seem to understand so far how they are picking up applications
> There must be some logic of anzsco code plus points plus country in picking applications....


Dont worry mate. i have lodged my file on march 20 and still waiting for grant.

i know wait is killing but there is no other alternate.


----------



## andrew64

vjwadhwa said:


> Dont worry mate. i have lodged my file on march 20 and still waiting for grant.
> 
> i know wait is killing but there is no other alternate.


h Did CO contact you at any point in time and did you call them .


----------



## vjwadhwa

andrew64 said:


> h Did CO contact you at any point in time and did you call them .


CO did not contacted me but i have called them for few times and the reply is same always that my file is under routine check


----------



## sahilsharma

Hi vjwadhwa...mine is 25 feb n still no contact by the CO ..
Response was same for me too...routine checks


----------



## amiAus

Hello Ideally you guys should have been given grants till now. which state are you applying for and what is the occupation code. This makes me think that the process is very slow,your application should have been allocated already but may be it is going through reference checks. It seems more work experience points you claim,more time it takes


vjwadhwa said:


> CO did not contacted me but i have called them for few times and the reply is same always that my file is under routine check


----------



## varundev

oskyimporto said:


> coz he probably is about to turn 33


If you are turned to 32 years so it means you are 32 years old till your birthday. If you apply before your birth date it means you have benefit of 32 years. However you can get proper idea from Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## Ricks1990

*June DoL... started...!!!*



amiAus said:


> Any grants today?





apatnia said:


> There's a grant to salman_bhai who lodged on 21st may.


There's also a *direct grant* to *laolao* who lodged on 3 June 2015 - Occupation: 261312 and Sponsoring State: NSW... 

You may open https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...htcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit?pli=1#gid=379 for details...


----------



## Raghuveer CH

All June applicants...Get Ready for the grants.. 

Today we have 2 grants for June 3rd applicants (Ansh07,laolao)...


----------



## chalam

Hi Friends,

I had submitted my EOI for 190 with 55+5 on 21-Apr-2015 for software engineer and I didn't hear anything back so far. When can I expect nomination from NSW and I for only NSW state while submitting EOI. 

Thanks,
Chalam.


----------



## abhishekgupta209

Thanks for your response. My biggest doubt at this point is what to select in following Questions in EOI?

*Preferred locations within Australia*
*Please indicate which States or Territories the client would prefer to reside in if
sponsored by an employer.*
Abhishek - Here I have selected all the states. i.e. Australian Capital Territory
New South Wales
Northern Territory
Queensland
South Australia
Western Australia
Victoria
Tasmania
*In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination
from?*

Here first I selected "Any" i.e. I am open for nomination from any of the states. But I checked NSW site and they say their preference is for the EOIs where state preference selected is "NSW" but they also consider "Any" . So I changed it to "NSW" 

Now my biggest doubt is whether shall I let my EOI to remain with "NSW" preference ? Or would that kill my option for other states? Or "Any" is the best choice. 

PS - My occupation is listed in CSOL for all the states.


----------



## sahilsharma

funny part is i am not claiming any points under work exp..so now that makes me think MORE about what checks are been done since 5 months...want to kill these horrible thoughts 



amiAus said:


> Hello Ideally you guys should have been given grants till now. which state are you applying for and what is the occupation code. This makes me think that the process is very slow,your application should have been allocated already but may be it is going through reference checks. It seems more work experience points you claim,more time it takes


----------



## andrew64

sahilsharma said:


> funny part is i am not claiming any points under work exp..so now that makes me think MORE about what checks are been done since 5 months...want to kill these horrible thoughts


did they do any emlpoyment verification with your company


----------



## joace

Raghuveer CH said:


> All June applicants...Get Ready for the grants..
> 
> Today we have 2 grants for June 3rd applicants (Ansh07,laolao)...


I believe these 2 mates just shared the good news on the forum, but not updating the tracking spreadsheet. Anyway, congrats both of them, and all June applicants, please be ready for the rock.


----------



## amiAus

Congrulations to both of them. Mine is June 3 as well..Keeping my fingers crossed


joace said:


> I believe these 2 mates just shared the good news on the forum, but not updating the tracking spreadsheet. Anyway, congrats both of them, and all June applicants, please be ready for the rock.


----------



## amiAus

Does anyone know if the status changes on the immiaccount if the case officer is assigned? Mine is still saying Application recieved...


----------



## Sameer1626

amiAus said:


> Does anyone know if the status changes on the immiaccount if the case officer is assigned? Mine is still saying Application recieved...


There's no thumb rule that status has to be changed........mine was application received from the date of lodgment till i got the grant (post grant it changed to application completed)

So dont worry mate.


----------



## amiAus

Oh Thanks Sameer. Good luck for your big move.

It seems someone might be silently looking at your documents but you cannot be sure about that..ha ha


Sameer1626 said:


> There's no thumb rule that status has to be changed........mine was application received from the date of lodgment till i got the grant (post grant it changed to application completed)
> 
> So dont worry mate.


----------



## Rambo1610

*Got my grant )))*

Hi guys.... i got my grant few minutes back... direct grant. feeling very happy n relieved. thanks a lot for all your support and valuable information. Good luck to all who are waiting.. its around the corner. thanks guys.

Rambo

Lodge date:2/6/2015
direct grant.
front loaded everything including 80 n 1221.
grant:21/7/2015
age:30
ielts:10
bachelors:15
55+5... developer programmer


----------



## oskyimporto

Rambo1610 said:


> Hi guys.... i got my grant few minutes back... direct grant. feeling very happy n relieved. thanks a lot for all your support and valuable information. Good luck to all who are waiting.. its around the corner. thanks guys.
> 
> Rambo
> 
> Lodge date:2/6/2015
> direct grant.
> front loaded everything including 80 n 1221.
> grant:21/7/2015
> age:30
> ielts:10
> bachelors:15
> 55+5... developer programmer


Congrats Rambo!!

Quick question...when you guys say DIRECT GRANT, does it mean that the case officer didn't contact you at all?

Cheers and good luck!


----------



## amiAus

Awesome Rambo..Congratulations...Party Time today


Rambo1610 said:


> Hi guys.... i got my grant few minutes back... direct grant. feeling very happy n relieved. thanks a lot for all your support and valuable information. Good luck to all who are waiting.. its around the corner. thanks guys.
> 
> Rambo
> 
> Lodge date:2/6/2015
> direct grant.
> front loaded everything including 80 n 1221.
> grant:21/7/2015
> age:30
> ielts:10
> bachelors:15
> 55+5... developer programmer


----------



## Rambo1610

oskyimporto said:


> Congrats Rambo!!
> 
> Quick question...when you guys say DIRECT GRANT, does it mean that the case officer didn't contact you at all?
> 
> Cheers and good luck!



Yup... co did not contact me... . he just sent me the grant directly


----------



## varundev

Rambo1610 said:


> Hi guys.... i got my grant few minutes back... direct grant. feeling very happy n relieved. thanks a lot for all your support and valuable information. Good luck to all who are waiting.. its around the corner. thanks guys.
> 
> Rambo
> 
> Lodge date:2/6/2015
> direct grant.
> front loaded everything including 80 n 1221.
> grant:21/7/2015
> age:30
> ielts:10
> bachelors:15
> 55+5... developer programmer


Congrats Mate


----------



## goodtimes

Rambo1610 said:


> Hi guys.... i got my grant few minutes back... direct grant. feeling very happy n relieved. thanks a lot for all your support and valuable information. Good luck to all who are waiting.. its around the corner. thanks guys.
> 
> Rambo
> 
> Lodge date:2/6/2015
> direct grant.
> front loaded everything including 80 n 1221.
> grant:21/7/2015
> age:30
> ielts:10
> bachelors:15
> 55+5... developer programmer


Many congrats! Could you please share details related to your EOI submission and invite date? Thank you and all the best for the move to OZ!!


----------



## joace

Rambo1610 said:


> Hi guys.... i got my grant few minutes back... direct grant. feeling very happy n relieved. thanks a lot for all your support and valuable information. Good luck to all who are waiting.. its around the corner. thanks guys.
> 
> Rambo
> 
> Lodge date:2/6/2015
> direct grant.
> front loaded everything including 80 n 1221.
> grant:21/7/2015
> age:30
> ielts:10
> bachelors:15
> 55+5... developer programmer


Congrats Rambo and enjoy your happiest day!


----------



## SWPB

Congrats Rambo


----------



## andrew64

*form 1221*

guys when you upload form 1221 as the pdf did you unlock the scrutiny settings and uploaded it ?


----------



## Ricks1990

Rambo1610 said:


> Hi guys.... i got my grant few minutes back... direct grant. feeling very happy n relieved. thanks a lot for all your support and valuable information. Good luck to all who are waiting.. its around the corner. thanks guys.
> 
> Rambo
> 
> Lodge date:2/6/2015
> direct grant.
> front loaded everything including 80 n 1221.
> grant:21/7/2015
> age:30
> ielts:10
> bachelors:15
> 55+5... developer programmer


Hearty congratulations... wish you all the best...!!!


----------



## maligireddy

Hello every one, kindly share your ideas here regarding the change of state.l ihave adelaide ss but planning to move to perth and am confused.190 visa.can we directly and stay in perth as in grant letter shows visa conditions nill.


----------



## Ricks1990

maligireddy said:


> Hello every one, kindly share your ideas here regarding the change of state.l ihave adelaide ss but planning to move to perth and am confused.190 visa.can we directly and stay in perth as in grant letter shows visa conditions nill.


You have Adelaide SS... that means you have committed to stay for at least 2 years in Adelaide... so I think, moving to Perth without Sponsoring State (Adelaide) permission will be treated as a breach of trust... you may open the attached Declaration by NSW Applicants for more details...


----------



## vixiv

Got CO allocated today. CO has requested PCC, Medicals, Form 80 and proof of employment. GSM Brisbane


----------



## sahilsharma

I dont know..no one contacted me for any verification...



andrew64 said:


> did they do any emlpoyment verification with your company


----------



## sadiislam

Guys.. Can you tell whats the time frame I should expect to receive nomination from NSW leading to an invitation? 

I have submitted EOI on 21/07/2015 as an Accountant (General) with 70 points for NSW 190 and 65 points with 189. And yeah I have proficient English in PTE, all band 90 except for writing 83. Though I have no experience. 

Thanks..


----------



## joace

vixiv said:


> Got CO allocated today. CO has requested PCC, Medicals, Form 80 and proof of employment. GSM Brisbane


Thanks for sharing info with us, and can you share your elodge details?


----------



## Ricks1990

sadiislam said:


> Guys.. Can you tell whats the time frame I should expect to receive nomination from NSW leading to an invitation?
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 21/07/2015 as an Accountant (General) with 70 points for NSW 190 and 65 points with 189. And yeah I have proficient English in PTE, all band 90 except for writing 83. Though I have no experience.
> 
> Thanks..


I think with 70 points, you will get NSW invitation within 15 days from the day NSW reopen its 190 invitation process...

If you have L90 R90 W83 S90 in PTE-A then you have *Superior English* not a Proficient English... you may open link PTE Academic - Australian Visas - Pearson for more details...

For Points tested Skilled Visas:
Proficient English - PTE minimum 65 = 10 points
-Superior English - PTE minimum 79 = 20 points

Hope that helps you...


----------



## sadiislam

Oh ya.. It's Superior.. I dont why I wrote proficient.. Thanks for your info.. Anyways.. You know when they are planning to reopen?


----------



## vijendra

vixiv said:


> Got CO allocated today. CO has requested PCC, Medicals, Form 80 and proof of employment. GSM Brisbane


Hey vixiv,

Your visa is just a step away.

Just couple of queries for my friend (my future other half). 

Did you travel out of India for more than 6 Months?
Proof of employment :- Didn't you provide all your employment documents when you applied for the visa?
When did you apply for the visa?
Could you please share your timelines.


----------



## Ricks1990

sadiislam said:


> Oh ya.. It's Superior.. I dont why I wrote proficient.. Thanks for your info.. Anyways.. You know when they are planning to reopen?


Not even a single invitation is issued by the NSW since 1 July 2015...

You may open http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a-31.html forum for more information...


----------



## varundev

goodtimes said:


> Many congrats! Could you please share details related to your EOI submission and invite date? Thank you and all the best for the move to OZ!!


Hey Mate,

Did you get any verification check from the department ?

When did you contact department ?

I am just aggregating data of March and before march applicants who are waiting for golden mail.


----------



## mimi2

hi can anyone tell me what to expect after medical submission for visa 190


----------



## andrew64

*attaching additional document*

hi guys after attaching additional document 1221 which was requested by my CO , i just click on request complete anything else need to do .


----------



## Jeeten#80

Nothing else to do.




andrew64 said:


> hi guys after attaching additional document 1221 which was requested by my CO , i just click on request complete anything else need to do .


----------



## andrew64

Jeeten#80 said:


> Nothing else to do.


However i still see the link for form 1221 in my immi account , even after clicking request complete lets see .


----------



## amiAus

Hello All

Yesterday I recieved an email from Border.gov.au where they wanted me to submit the functional english evidence for secondary applicant. I have provided that and also mailed them back and clicked request complete button in my immiaccount. Now my status is Asssesment in Progress...Does anyone know how much more time it takes from here?

Thanks
Ami


----------



## alam1976

Dear all,
Just now I got assessment outcome from EA,Details below--

Dear Mr Alam,
Thank you for your Migration Skills Assessment Competency Demonstration Report application.
Engineers Australia is pleased to advise that the competencies you have demonstrated, taken in
conjunction with your qualification from the following institution:

meets the current requirement for the following occupation:
Occupational Classification ANZSCO Skill Level Occupation :
Engineering Technologist(233914)
Skill Level -1

Highest Relevant Qualification
Your qualification obtained from the below institution has been assessed as comparable to the listed
Australian Qualification Framework (AQF) level for the purposes of awarding points under the General
Skilled Migration points test:
Bachelor Degree.

what is my chance for 190 visa?
what will be my points?
my total experience is 14 years,Ielts-L-6.5,R-8,W-6.5,s-6.5. Age-39 years.


----------



## tahanpaa

Finally I am planning to make visit on September 2015 with my wife and 2 years old son. Could you please give guidelines what to do first after arrival. I am going to Brisbane. Please make some guidelines and tasks to do there like driving license or others. Where I get this services there?


----------



## amiAus

Guys 

A great news...I got my grant Today..Lodged on June 3.

Thanks
Ami


----------



## varundev

amiAus said:


> Guys
> 
> A great news...I got my grant Today..Lodged on June 3.
> 
> Thanks
> Ami


Congrats AMI.

You are onshore applicant but can you Update your signature ?

It will help people who are waiting.


----------



## amiAus

Hello Signature Updated.

Cheers
Ami
------------------------------------------
*Point Score-:65(60+ 5 SS)
EOI-:April 20,2015
EOI NSW-:May 7,2015
NSW Invite-:May 15,2015
NSW Approval/Skillselect Invite-:June 3,2015
Visa Lodge-:June 3,2015
CO contact-:July 22,2015
Visa Grant-:July 24,2015*




varundev said:


> Congrats AMI.
> 
> You are onshore applicant but can you Update your signature ?
> 
> It will help people who are waiting.


----------



## ketanp89

amiAus said:


> Hello Signature Updated.
> 
> Cheers
> Ami
> ------------------------------------------
> *Point Score-:65(60+ 5 SS)
> EOI-:April 20,2015
> EOI NSW-:May 7,2015
> NSW Invite-:May 15,2015
> NSW Approval/Skillselect Invite-:June 3,2015
> Visa Lodge-:June 3,2015
> CO contact-:July 22,2015
> Visa Grant-:July 24,2015*


Congrats mate,
Can you please tell CO from which team was looking into your application.


----------



## amiAus

Adelaide


ketanp89 said:


> Congrats mate,
> Can you please tell CO from which team was looking into your application.


----------



## ketanp89

amiAus said:


> Adelaide


I have CO assigned form Adelaide Team 2. CO was assigned on 16th july still no updates from them.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


amiAus said:


> Guys
> 
> A great news...I got my grant Today..Lodged on June 3.
> 
> Thanks
> Ami


----------



## varundev

amiAus said:


> Hello Signature Updated.
> 
> Cheers
> Ami
> ------------------------------------------
> *Point Score-:65(60+ 5 SS)
> EOI-:April 20,2015
> EOI NSW-:May 7,2015
> NSW Invite-:May 15,2015
> NSW Approval/Skillselect Invite-:June 3,2015
> Visa Lodge-:June 3,2015
> CO contact-:July 22,2015
> Visa Grant-:July 24,2015*


Thanks Mate... Its so nice of you


----------



## vijendra

andrew64 said:


> hi guys after attaching additional document 1221 which was requested by my CO , i just click on request complete anything else need to do .


Just a couple of question from my side;

1) 1221 is asked when your spouse is migrating with you, right?

2) For work experience, did you submit documents for the points which you have not claimed. Eg. A person 6.4 years of experience out of which 1.4 years is relevant and that person is not claiming points for any work experience. So in the visa application does the person needs to submit docs for a 1.4 years of exp?


----------



## andrew64

actually i am single applicant , and in the checklist you have asked to provide what ever the documents provided to acs i send it to dibp they also didnt ask about anything


----------



## Ricks1990

amiAus said:


> Guys
> 
> A great news...I got my grant Today..Lodged on June 3.
> 
> Thanks
> Ami


_Congratulations Ami... wish you all the best for the future...!!!_


----------



## Jeevmis

Hi Friends, 

Could you please help me in below 2 queries :

1) After submitting EOI for NSW SS, do we need to contact separately for state nomination ? Or will it be done directly by themselves ?

2) I have 60 points (55+5 SS), with competent IELTS level. Can I expect NSW SS from this ?

I am done positively with ACS for Business Analyst and is on onshore. 

Thanks in Advance. 
Jeevan


----------



## andrew64

Jeevmis said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Could you please help me in below 2 queries :
> 
> 1) After submitting EOI for NSW SS, do we need to contact separately for state nomination ? Or will it be done directly by themselves ?
> 
> 2) I have 60 points (55+5 SS), with competent IELTS level. Can I expect NSW SS from this ?
> 
> I am done positively with ACS for Business Analyst and is on onshore.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.
> Jeevan


no need to contact them they send you a email, for 2nd question you need to see the current , there is another forum for nsw sponrship it can give you better idea on current trend...


----------



## shankyneha

*Any Grants Today?!*

Hi Guys,

Any Grants Today?!


----------



## SWPB

We applied for the 190 visa but did not submit the forms 1221 or 80. Do we need to submit 1221 form? Is it mandatory ?


----------



## andrew64

SWPB said:


> We applied for the 190 visa but did not submit the forms 1221 or 80. Do we need to submit 1221 form? Is it mandatory ?


just sumbit and get the direct grant


----------



## VishalN

Hi folks,

I see on this thread and the other 190 Visa thread that June applicants have started receiving Visa Grants. I have front-loaded all documents including PCC and Medicals. Anyone else here applied for 190 in July?


----------



## basilmabraham

amiAus said:


> Hello All
> 
> Yesterday I recieved an email from Border.gov.au where they wanted me to submit the functional english evidence for secondary applicant. I have provided that and also mailed them back and clicked request complete button in my immiaccount. Now my status is Asssesment in Progress...Does anyone know how much more time it takes from here?
> 
> Thanks
> Ami


Hi, what document did you provide for the functional English qualification for your secondary applicant?


----------



## ILY

No Grants for June Applications..


----------



## benetfernandes

Hello,

I have completed my BE after Diploma from Maharashtra state, India,

I have submitted all documents for my BE. But for Diploma MSBTE(Maharashtra State Board of technical Education) provide only Marksheet. I dont have degree certificate of diploma. 

Now ACS wants below additional documents
Certified copy of your Diploma degree certificate.
Certified copy of the complete academic transcript for your Diploma degree.

Real problem is my college shut down4 years back and I dont have any contacts of it. 

Does ACS needs Diploma certificates if I have all Bachelor degree certificates? 
What will happen if I fail to submit Diploma cetificates (I have submitted marksheet of diploma)

Thanks
Benet


----------



## beautiful-life

benetfernandes said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have completed my BE after Diploma from Maharashtra state, India,
> 
> I have submitted all documents for my BE. But for Diploma MSBTE(Maharashtra State Board of technical Education) provide only Marksheet. I dont have degree certificate of diploma.
> 
> Now ACS wants below additional documents
> Certified copy of your Diploma degree certificate.
> Certified copy of the complete academic transcript for your Diploma degree.
> 
> Real problem is my college shut down4 years back and I dont have any contacts of it.
> 
> Does ACS needs Diploma certificates if I have all Bachelor degree certificates?
> What will happen if I fail to submit Diploma cetificates (I have submitted marksheet of diploma)
> 
> Thanks
> Benet



It is required for ACS to assess your qualifications.
If your college is shutdown you may still approach the board/university to get a duplicate certificate. IMO ACS simply can't process your application with incomplete information.
You should have considered asking this question in forum before applying at ACS !! 
If you can't do the above, only option left is to convey your situation to ACS and wait for their reply.
You may wait for replies from other forum members as well.


----------



## sahilsharma

Called DIBP today(for the second time) and got the same response -"The case is under routine checks. If there is any document required, i will be contacted by dept"

I am wondering what kind of checks are they doing which is taking them so long to complete the processing!!!!(6th month started today since i have filed the application). My agent too have nothing to say other then telling me to wait.
I am a single applicant and have not claimed any points under experience.

(moderated) No text speak please.


----------



## varundev

benetfernandes said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have completed my BE after Diploma from Maharashtra state, India,
> 
> I have submitted all documents for my BE. But for Diploma MSBTE(Maharashtra State Board of technical Education) provide only Marksheet. I dont have degree certificate of diploma.
> 
> Now ACS wants below additional documents
> Certified copy of your Diploma degree certificate.
> Certified copy of the complete academic transcript for your Diploma degree.
> 
> Real problem is my college shut down4 years back and I dont have any contacts of it.
> 
> Does ACS needs Diploma certificates if I have all Bachelor degree certificates?
> What will happen if I fail to submit Diploma cetificates (I have submitted marksheet of diploma)
> 
> Thanks
> Benet



Hi mate,

you can provide Notarized Transcript instead of College stamped transcript. Your Transcript must be according to your Marksheet and course tenure.

For your Degree certificate you need to follow the ACS's Website and their norms. I don't know more about it.


----------



## benetfernandes

Hi Varundev,

Thanks for your reply.

What if I failed to do so? I have submitted all documents of BE degree. 

Any idea about this?

Thanks
Benet


----------



## varundev

benetfernandes said:


> Hi Varundev,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> What if I failed to do so? I have submitted all documents of BE degree.
> 
> Any idea about this?
> 
> Thanks
> Benet


Notarized Transcript is not taking much time. 

you need to provide required documents what they demand. if you don't provide so your impression will be negative remark. However you can approach MARA agent who can give your proper Advice in this case.


----------



## benetfernandes

Thanks Varundev,

Do you have any sample or a format of Notarized Transcript? So I will start working on it. 

Thanks
Benet


----------



## varundev

benetfernandes said:


> Thanks Varundev,
> 
> Do you have any sample or a format of Notarized Transcript? So I will start working on it.
> 
> Thanks
> Benet



It is General transcript what just people do. Once your Transcript is done then go with Notary with original mark sheets. They know how to notarized copy... 

You can also search in google

its better if you contact people who are from MAHARASTRA. They can have enough knowledge of it.


----------



## shankyneha

Hi … I have been a silent reader of this forum and I have a few questions:

I lodged 190 Visa on June 8; primary applicant is my wife. Saw that few folks received grant who applied after June 8. I called my agent today and he didn’t have any concrete answer to my question so I am planning to call DIBP tomorrow on my own so please advise:

1)	Should I wait for few more days or should I call them tomorrow as I noticed few folks called them and received replies afterwards?
2)	Does my wife need to call them as she is the primary applicant OR I can call them on behalf of her?
3)	What information do I need to provide them to get the info… like Passport number or file number or transaction number (I have that info from my agent)?
4)	Which team should I call – Brisbane or Adelaide? (CO has not been assigned yet – per my agent)

Thanks in advance Guys!


----------



## Ricks1990

shankyneha said:


> Hi … I have been a silent reader of this forum and I have a few questions:
> 
> I lodged 190 Visa on June 8; primary applicant is my wife. Saw that few folks received grant who applied after June 8. I called my agent today and he didn’t have any concrete answer to my question so I am planning to call DIBP tomorrow on my own so please advise:
> 
> 1)	Should I wait for few more days or should I call them tomorrow as I noticed few folks called them and received replies afterwards?
> 2)	Does my wife need to call them as she is the primary applicant OR I can call them on behalf of her?
> 3)	What information do I need to provide them to get the info… like Passport number or file number or transaction number (I have that info from my agent)?
> 4)	Which team should I call – Brisbane or Adelaide? (CO has not been assigned yet – per my agent)
> 
> Thanks in advance Guys!


A1. I suggest you to wait for another 2-3 days... 
A2. It is better if your wife call them... as she is the primary applicant...
A3. For caller identity verification... they can ask you about your Name, File Number (TRN) and Passport Number etc.
A4. GSM Brisbane: +61 731 367 000 - GSM Adelaide: +61 874 217 163

Hope that helps you...!!!


----------



## varundev

mmn said:


> Lodged in nov2013......till waiting after paying VAC2 nearly 2 months ago.


Hello Mate

Can you update your signature ?

When did you apply ? When did you Pay VAC2 ? When did you get grant ?

Thanks In advance


----------



## kamy58

Need help on question in form 80, do I need to select "Yes" for visa 190 and put state's name

Q 50 Are you being sponsored by, or associated with, a business or
organisation in Australia?


----------



## sivakumar s s

kamy58 said:


> Need help on question in form 80, do I need to select "Yes" for visa 190 and put state's name
> 
> Q 50 Are you being sponsored by, or associated with, a business or
> organisation in Australia?



Assuming your are applying 190 skilled migration state migration.

SELECT yes and state name (eg: Victoria / South Australia).

Q50. NO


all the best


----------



## kamy58

sivakumar s s said:


> Assuming your are applying 190 skilled migration state migration.
> 
> SELECT yes and state name (eg: Victoria / South Australia).
> 
> Q50. NO
> 
> 
> all the best


So question 50 is not applicable tor 190 candidates?


----------



## sivakumar s s

kamy58 said:


> So question 50 is not applicable tor 190 candidates?



Dear Kamy,

Form 80 is not associated with any type of visa.

It is about the applicants details....

If any employer or relative sponsoring you any visa then ANSWER : YES

If not : NO


----------



## andrew64

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Kamy,
> 
> Form 80 is not associated with any type of visa.
> 
> It is about the applicants details....
> 
> If any employer or relative sponsoring you any visa then ANSWER : YES
> 
> If not : NO


haha good to see you Siva after long time


----------



## andrew64

*Job search in Aussie ...*

Hi guys , 

I have started a new thread for job search in Oz . Seniors who already got job or searching for job can help us the new buddies like me .

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/823978-job-search-nsw.html#post7832842

Thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

andrew64 said:


> haha good to see you Siva after long time


Thanks you andrew,


Now somehow managing to come in few threads related in SA / Adelaide.

Seen you soon in Oz.


----------



## ali19

Hi All,
I recently received my relevant skilled employment assessment form EA and the answer is as follows.

*Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment*

Engineers Australia advises the following periods of skilled employment have been assessed and determined relevant in support of your assessment outcome:

Relevant Australian Skilled Employment 
- Nil 

Does that mean i dont get any points for skilled employment assessment?? 
Regards Ali


----------



## rksundaram76

Hi Guys,
I am applying for 190 visa.
My ACS assesment completed for SOL (261313-Software Engineer). I have more than 8 years of Experience.
I have got IETLS reults as L:7.5,R:7,W:6.0;S:6.5, Overall :7. Due to my IELTS score, I am going for 190 visa, instead of 189.
My Point is 60.


On EOI Submission, 
"Preferred locations within Australia
In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from?"


As per DIBP, If it is "ANY" then it will be searchable by all states and territories. 

My doubt is, For example, If I wanted to work in NSW/Nortern territory, can i choose Particular? Or If NSW is offerning for Nomination, Will there be any question arise during Nomination by NSW that, I have not choose specfically "NSW" in the above field. 

For example, In Queensland goverment portal they have mentioned like below.

"Priority is given to applicants who select ‘Queensland’ in SkillSelect as their nominating state"


Is it advisable to select "ANY" or Do I need to choose any Particular State or territory?

Cheers
Kamatchi Sundaram.R


----------



## Sameer1626

rksundaram76 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am applying for 190 visa.
> My ACS assesment completed for SOL (261313-Software Engineer). I have more than 8 years of Experience.
> I have got IETLS reults as L:7.5,R:7,W:6.0;S:6.5, Overall :7. Due to my IELTS score, I am going for 190 visa, instead of 189.
> My Point is 60.
> 
> 
> On EOI Submission,
> "Preferred locations within Australia
> In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from?"
> 
> 
> As per DIBP, If it is "ANY" then it will be searchable by all states and territories.
> 
> My doubt is, For example, If I wanted to work in NSW/Nortern territory, can i choose Particular? Or If NSW is offerning for Nomination, Will there be any question arise during Nomination by NSW that, I have not choose specfically "NSW" in the above field.
> 
> For example, In Queensland goverment portal they have mentioned like below.
> 
> "Priority is given to applicants who select ‘Queensland’ in SkillSelect as their nominating state"
> 
> 
> Is it advisable to select "ANY" or Do I need to choose any Particular State or territory?
> 
> Cheers
> Kamatchi Sundaram.R


Hi,

normlly for 190 its advisable if you choose the specific state instead of "ANY".

ALL THE BEST BUDDY!!


----------



## rksundaram76

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi,
> 
> normlly for 190 its advisable if you choose the specific state instead of "ANY".
> 
> ALL THE BEST BUDDY!!


Thanks a lot for your reply....

Today I have Submitted my EOI for NSW State.

Thanks a lot for the advice and guidance.

Cheers
Kamatchi Sundaram.R


----------



## Xiaochen

Hi,
I been browsing this forum for a while and it helps a lot. So it would be too selfish to not share my experience. Hope it helps.
subclass 190
nationality: china
vetassess: 12 March, grant: 5 June
EOI: SA, geologist, 9 June, grant: 19 June
visa application lodged: 23 June, front loaded everything include form 80, form 1220 and PCCs. Uploaded Med on 7 July. 
Direct grant: 11 August

PS: anyone knows why would this forum ban the chinese IP address? No wonder I can find few chinese immigrants here.


----------



## chiku2006

Xiaochen said:


> Hi,
> I been browsing this forum for a while and it helps a lot. So it would be too selfish to not share my experience. Hope it helps.
> subclass 190
> nationality: china
> vetassess: 12 March, grant: 5 June
> EOI: SA, geologist, 9 June, grant: 19 June
> visa application lodged: 23 June, front loaded everything include form 80, form 1220 and PCCs. Uploaded Med on 7 July.
> Direct grant: 11 August
> 
> PS: anyone knows why would this forum ban the chinese IP address? No wonder I can find few chinese immigrants here.


Nihao Chen,

I think its the chinese government who blocks this website and other platforms of social media.

Cheers

Chiku


----------



## varundev

Congratulations to all lucky mates who got grant recently


----------



## varundev

Hello Guys,

I would like to share my happiest moment with you that with the bless of god I got Grant by Today. Thanks In advance. I am sure most of all old cases will get grant in upcoming few days. 

Thank you In Advance


----------



## kishoreshet

Congratulations to all lucky folks who got grant recently...cheers


----------



## varundev

kishoreshet said:


> Congratulations to all lucky folks who got grant recently...cheers


Thanks Mate


----------



## ran_aus

Hi, I got the mail from gsm adeliede for more information. I have been asked for PCC and Meds. Applied on 27 june got the mail on 18 Aug.


----------



## varundev

ran_aus said:


> Hi, I got the mail from gsm adeliede for more information. I have been asked for PCC and Meds. Applied on 27 june got the mail on 18 Aug.


It means Applications are being processed by DIBP. Its good news for all frustrated people.


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

One of my friend got the Invite today morning - ANZSCO - 223311 under 190-SA .... keep the positive hopes


----------



## varundev

ROHIT_AUS said:


> One of my friend got the Invite today morning - ANZSCO - 223311 under 190-SA .... keep the positive hopes


Yes its positive new for all who are waiting for their process.


----------



## HARDEEP

varundev said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I would like to share my happiest moment with you that with the bless of god I got Grant by Today. Thanks In advance. I am sure most of all old cases will get grant in upcoming few days.
> 
> Thank you In Advance


Congratulations VArun


----------



## smartclick.lalit

Hi Ran,
Can you please share following details:

1. Did u front loaded form 80 or 1221 and other supporting documents. As per your comments CO didn't asked for same now.
2. Claiming work exp points? If yes, how many?
3. Do you have a travel history for overseas?

Regards
Smartlick



ran_aus said:


> Hi, I got the mail from gsm adeliede for more information. I have been asked for PCC and Meds. Applied on 27 june got the mail on 18 Aug.


----------



## ran_aus

smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi Ran,
> Can you please share following details:
> 
> 1. Did u front loaded form 80 or 1221 and other supporting documents. As per your comments CO didn't asked for same now.
> 2. Claiming work exp points? If yes, how many?
> 3. Do you have a travel history for overseas?
> 
> Regards
> Smartlick
> 
> 
> 
> ran_aus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I got the mail from gsm adeliede for more information. I have been asked for PCC and Meds. Applied on 27 june got the mail on 18 Aug.
Click to expand...

Hey Samrat,

I didn't uploaded form 80, however have been asked to uplpad for my wife ( non migrating dependent).The other documents like education, work experience ,ACS result, ielts score card were uploaded. 
My experience was fortified (6 yrs ) as my education is from non IT major( Mech engg) , nominated occupation is software engineer , so no points for exp.
Also , i don't have any foreign travelling experience.This would be my first.

Regards,
Ran.


----------



## sivakumar s s

varundev said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I would like to share my happiest moment with you that with the bless of god I got Grant by Today. Thanks In advance. I am sure most of all old cases will get grant in upcoming few days.
> 
> Thank you In Advance


Many many hearty congratulations!......


----------



## smartclick.lalit

Thanks for sharing the info ran, wish you a speedy grant.

Regards
Smartclick



ran_aus said:


> Hey Samrat,
> 
> I didn't uploaded form 80, however have been asked to uplpad for my wife ( non migrating dependent).The other documents like education, work experience ,ACS result, ielts score card were uploaded.
> My experience was fortified (6 yrs ) as my education is from non IT major( Mech engg) , nominated occupation is software engineer , so no points for exp.
> Also , i don't have any foreign travelling experience.This would be my first.
> 
> Regards,
> Ran.


----------



## varundev

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations!......


Thanks Mate.


----------



## ishugarg

Please update your VISA lodging details in tracking sheet in order to see the CO contact dates



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...htcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit?pli=1#gid=379


----------



## Neshok

Hello Everyone,

I planing to apply for the 190 visa soon enough. 

Can anyone help me understand the process step by step. 

I appreciate your help. 

Regards !


----------



## birsisa

At what stage are you? Have you written English exams or had your skills assessed?





Neshok said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I planing to apply for the 190 visa soon enough.
> 
> Can anyone help me understand the process step by step.
> 
> I appreciate your help.
> 
> Regards !


----------



## christine2039

Hello all, Need your guidance.
I have applied for Visa 190 on 6th Aug'15 with SS from SA. All documents have been front loaded with the last being Medicals on/ around 20th Aug'15.
As per the medicals, Health clearance is provided. 
Would request seniors to suggest what would be the next step / by when can I expect a Visa Grant.

Thank you in advance


----------



## gaurav.kushan

christine2039 said:


> Hello all, Need your guidance.
> I have applied for Visa 190 on 6th Aug'15 with SS from SA. All documents have been front loaded with the last being Medicals on/ around 20th Aug'15.
> As per the medicals, Health clearance is provided.
> Would request seniors to suggest what would be the next step / by when can I expect a Visa Grant.
> 
> Thank you in advance


It's good that you have already submitted/uploaded all the required documents.
This surely helps in speeding up the grant process, however, no one would be able to give you an expected time of grant as it depends on case to case.
*Next step would be* - CO being assigned to you and he/she will request for more documents/clarifications in case he/she wants to.


----------



## sivakumar s s

christine2039 said:


> Hello all, Need your guidance.
> I have applied for Visa 190 on 6th Aug'15 with SS from SA. All documents have been front loaded with the last being Medicals on/ around 20th Aug'15.
> As per the medicals, Health clearance is provided.
> Would request seniors to suggest what would be the next step / by when can I expect a Visa Grant.
> 
> Thank you in advance


Normally, expect between 50-60 days. Hope you have uploaded the form 80 also to get direct grant.

Some are lucky to get even around 40 days also. Me in 41 days.

all the best


----------



## gaurav.kushan

gaurav.kushan said:


> It's good that you have already submitted/uploaded all the required documents.
> This surely helps in speeding up the grant process, however, no one would be able to give you an expected time of grant as it depends on case to case.
> *Next step would be* - CO being assigned to you and he/she will request for more documents/clarifications in case he/she wants to.


Just to add, please be advised that 190's processing is faster than 189 as its priority level is better than 189. Thanks


----------



## christine2039

Thank you Gaurav and Siva.
I have uploaded 1221 however did not upload form 80, as it was not asked for.
Hope all goes well for me


----------



## gaurav.kushan

christine2039 said:


> Thank you Gaurav and Siva.
> I have uploaded 1221 however did not upload form 80, as it was not asked for.
> Hope all goes well for me


I believe you should upload Form 80 as well.
If you would have uploaded Form 80 without Form 1221, it works well because form 1221 is a subset of form 80.
Now, since you have uploaded 1221 already, i would say, upload form 80 as well to expedite the grant process.


----------



## sivakumar s s

christine2039 said:


> Thank you Gaurav and Siva.
> I have uploaded 1221 however did not upload form 80, as it was not asked for.
> Hope all goes well for me


Please Consider the words of GAURAV......

Form 1221 is not at all required unless it is asked by CO. You should upload form 80 instead.

If you are looking for direct grant then please upload form 80 for you and your spouse asap.

Else grants may delay further 2-3weeks....High chances for CO to ask for it.

Cheers
All the best


----------



## bossshakil

@Siva Kumar:

How is life in Adelaide? How is the environment and job Market? Are casual jobs available as I am suspecting that getting a professional job would cost a long time. How is the monthly cost of living for a family of 3 person (1 kid)? 

I already have 489 Visa in NSW, but I have applied for 190 Visa to SA on 20th August. I have uploaded all the docs including Form 80, Form 1221, PCC and Medical... Expecting direct grant soon.

Regards
Shakil


----------



## sivakumar s s

bossshakil said:


> @Siva Kumar:
> 
> How is life in Adelaide? How is the environment and job Market? Are casual jobs available as I am suspecting that getting a professional job would cost a long time. How is the monthly cost of living for a family of 3 person (1 kid)?
> 
> I already have 489 Visa in NSW, but I have applied for 190 Visa to SA on 20th August. I have uploaded all the docs including Form 80, Form 1221, PCC and Medical... Expecting direct grant soon.
> 
> Regards
> Shakil


Life is pretty cool here, though dont have skilled job at the moment.
Expecting it soon....

Here good quality life, kids have good future and beautiful place to live.

Job market is not attractive, but need time to get settle......

My advise to start working towards casual jobs from initial days itself. simultaneously apply for your main stream

Adelaide is cheaper place to live, Hardly 2k is enough for a small family.

Cheers
Siva


----------



## desideep

sivakumar s s said:


> Life is pretty cool here, though dont have skilled job at the moment.
> Expecting it soon....
> 
> Here good quality life, kids have good future and beautiful place to live.
> 
> Job market is not attractive, but need time to get settle......
> 
> My advise to start working towards casual jobs from initial days itself. simultaneously apply for your main stream
> 
> Adelaide is cheaper place to live, Hardly 2k is enough for a small family.
> 
> Cheers
> Siva


Hardly 2000 for a small family sounds so good. thanks for the info.


----------



## sivakumar s s

desideep said:


> Hardly 2000 for a small family sounds so good. thanks for the info.


I am staying alone in shared accommodation with car 1k per month......

Spending wisely, home made food, and one or two outing.


It depends here two things are expensive one restaurants and another travel.

Cost of living is very cheap when compare to big metros like syd and melbs..


----------



## ran_aus

Thats really good. I have applied under subclass 190 for Sydney. I presume that Syd is bit costlier than Adeleide. Do you have any idea how much it costs for food , accomodation, travel and other misc things for one person. Also, does casual jobs fuel enough money to beat the expense there till a skilled job is secured, though i would be carrrying some amount of funds with me while moving. I have applied under software engineer.

Regards,
Ran_aus.


----------



## varundev

sivakumar s s said:


> I am staying alone in shared accommodation with car 1k per month......
> 
> Spending wisely, home made food, and one or two outing.
> 
> 
> It depends here two things are expensive one restaurants and another travel.
> 
> Cost of living is very cheap when compare to big metros like syd and melbs..


Hi SHiva,

You have shared really nice information for those who are planning to move to Adelaide. 

Thanks Mate


----------



## christine2039

Hey How much does a car cost in SA?
please share approx cost for new and used cars....

Thanks


----------



## kishoreshet

When did you move to Australia?


----------



## chiku2006

christine2039 said:


> Hey How much does a car cost in SA?
> please share approx cost for new and used cars....
> 
> Thanks


It can vary from 1k to 50k and will depend on your capability to afford..

I woukd suggest you to get your visa first then think about anything else as you have been asking questions based on assumptions !!!


----------



## christine2039

Thank you Chiku, of course Visa grant is the most important thing before we can finalise our move, However I feel its good to have information of points on your check list and be ready to take the next step when the wish finally comes true!

After all its always good to be prepared!


----------



## goodtimes

christine2039 said:


> Hey How much does a car cost in SA?
> please share approx cost for new and used cars....
> 
> Thanks


A 2009 Toyota Corolla would cost around 10000 AUD. BUT - It depends what car you want... year of manufacture, brand, automatic or manual etc. Visit car sales au website or search for it in Google.


----------



## Neshok

Thank you for the response. 

I am preparing the documents for the ACS. and am told to write the pearson test of english instead of IELTS. 

AM going through an agent. Wanted to join this forum and get guidance on how to go about the process. AN outline. 

Thank you


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Neshok said:


> Thank you for the response.
> 
> I am preparing the documents for the ACS. and am told to write the pearson test of english instead of IELTS.
> 
> AM going through an agent. Wanted to join this forum and get guidance on how to go about the process. AN outline.
> 
> Thank you


That's because it has been observed that getting 65 each in PTE is easier than getting 7 each in IELTS.

65 PTE = 7 IELTS


----------



## Neshok

gaurav.kushan said:


> That's because it has been observed that getting 65 each in PTE is easier than getting 7 each in IELTS.
> 
> 65 PTE = 7 IELTS


Thank you for the reply. 


Can I know how much time does ACS generally taken to reply ?


----------



## Ochi

*I need help and advice*

Hi all,

I,m a new member here and I wanted to start the process for applying for a visa 190. I did my ielts and the band score was 8 overall, I have over 5 years working experience and my points amount to 60. Only setback is my occupation is not on the SOL but the consolidated skill list. If anyone can advice me on how to go about everything step-by-step I'll highly appreciate. I wanted to submit my application asap.


----------



## maheen007

Hi guys, I am a first time poster here so please spare me if I am posting in the wrong thread or such.

I'll start off with some details about myself. 

Points: 65 (Age-25, IELTS-20, Qualifications-15, Australian Study Req- 5 )
IELTS- 24/07/2015
(Academic Version)
Listening-8.5
Reading-8.5
Speaking-8.5
Writing-8.0

CA Assessment Lodged- 03/08/2015
(External Auditor)

CA Assessment Approved-12/08/2015

EOI Lodged-12/08/2015 
(190) 65+5 points

(189) 65 points

NSW State Nomination Invitation-28/08/2015

So basically I got an invite from NSW yesterday to apply for the State Nomination. However I have another EOI for the 189 subclass. My queries are:

a)If I were to go with the 190 subclass, how long does it usually take to get the NSW State approval? (The website says 90 days but most people are telling me it does not take that long, is that true?)

b)If I were to wait for the 7th September invitation round, will my other EOI for the 189 subclass still be under consideration?

c)Will it be quicker if I apply for State Approval and go ahead with this EOI or wait for the 7th September round and then apply with that EOI?

d)I haven't shown any work experience for my EOIs, do I still need to submit a CV for the State application?

e)If you were in my shoes,would you go through with the NSW State process, or wait for the 7th September round and go with that one?

f)My student visa expires on the 30th of September, what are the odds of me being able to apply for either 189 or 190 visa before that date? (I mean,do I have to apply for the 485 visa?)

g) Are the actual processing timeframes different for onshore & offshore applications for the 189 & 190 visas?

h)If I do lodge an offshore application, can I also apply for a tourist visa to attend my graduation ceremony on 11/11/2015? Or is an onshore application the only way to make sure I can attend my graduation ceremony?

I am currently interning in Bangladesh and I would like to complete my internship hence my queries about the offshore application. Furthermore, I have come so far without any help but I am very confused about which visa to go for now, so any advice from experienced people would be helpful.

Thanks in advance for any sort of help.


----------



## expatalvarez

maheen007 said:


> Hi guys, I am a first time poster here so please spare me if I am posting in the wrong thread or such.
> 
> I'll start off with some details about myself.
> 
> Points: 65 (Age-25, IELTS-20, Qualifications-15, Australian Study Req- 5 )
> IELTS- 24/07/2015
> (Academic Version)
> Listening-8.5
> Reading-8.5
> Speaking-8.5
> Writing-8.0
> 
> CA Assessment Lodged- 03/08/2015
> (External Auditor)
> 
> CA Assessment Approved-12/08/2015
> 
> EOI Lodged-12/08/2015
> (190) 65+5 points
> 
> (189) 65 points
> 
> NSW State Nomination Invitation-28/08/2015
> 
> So basically I got an invite from NSW yesterday to apply for the State Nomination. However I have another EOI for the 189 subclass. My queries are:
> 
> a)If I were to go with the 190 subclass, how long does it usually take to get the NSW State approval? (The website says 90 days but most people are telling me it does not take that long, is that true?)
> 
> b)If I were to wait for the 7th September invitation round, will my other EOI for the 189 subclass still be under consideration?
> 
> c)Will it be quicker if I apply for State Approval and go ahead with this EOI or wait for the 7th September round and then apply with that EOI?
> 
> d)I haven't shown any work experience for my EOIs, do I still need to submit a CV for the State application?
> 
> e)If you were in my shoes,would you go through with the NSW State process, or wait for the 7th September round and go with that one?
> 
> f)My student visa expires on the 30th of September, what are the odds of me being able to apply for either 189 or 190 visa before that date? (I mean,do I have to apply for the 485 visa?)
> 
> g) Are the actual processing timeframes different for onshore & offshore applications for the 189 & 190 visas?
> 
> h)If I do lodge an offshore application, can I also apply for a tourist visa to attend my graduation ceremony on 11/11/2015? Or is an onshore application the only way to make sure I can attend my graduation ceremony?
> 
> I am currently interning in Bangladesh and I would like to complete my internship hence my queries about the offshore application. Furthermore, I have come so far without any help but I am very confused about which visa to go for now, so any advice from experienced people would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any sort of help.


Congratulations on your invite!

Maybe you could consider waiting until the 7th for a 189 invite and then decide to let one of them pass. Doesn't the 190 have a 14 day time line?


----------



## maheen007

expatalvarez said:


> Congratulations on your invite!
> 
> Maybe you could consider waiting until the 7th for a 189 invite and then decide to let one of them pass. Doesn't the 190 have a 14 day time line?


Yes, the 190 has a 14 day deadline to apply for State Approval. I was thinking of waiting till the 7th for the 189 invite but reading about in the forums suggest that the 190 gets processed faster than a 189 invite? Is this true?

Also, I am just a bit unsure about what happens in between NSW invitation and approval? Is it just a check of whether the documents for the points are actually legit? Is that something that should take 90 days? :S


----------



## expatalvarez

maheen007 said:


> Yes, the 190 has a 14 day deadline to apply for State Approval. I was thinking of waiting till the 7th for the 189 invite but reading about in the forums suggest that the 190 gets processed faster than a 189 invite? Is this true?
> 
> Also, I am just a bit unsure about what happens in between NSW invitation and approval? Is it just a check of whether the documents for the points are actually legit? Is that something that should take 90 days? :S


The departments target visa processing time is the same for 190 and 189 - 3 months at present. However, if I'm not wrong the 190 is on a higher priority scale than 189.

Maybe some 190 experts could guide you on this.


----------



## sivakumar s s

expatalvarez said:


> The departments target visa processing time is the same for 190 and 189 - 3 months at present. However, if I'm not wrong the 190 is on a higher priority scale than 189.
> 
> Maybe some 190 experts could guide you on this.


Well said......Normally its 3 months processing time,

Depends on the volume, it may be earlier say around even 50-60 days for 190 and 

around 60 days for 189

Cheers


----------



## 5045309

*Partner visa?*

Hi everyone,
Sorry, not related to this thread but I noticed it's a vibrant thread. Need help where I should be posting it OR if anyone can help with this question here please.

I'm on PR in Australia. My wife is working overseas at the moment. I want to apply a visa for her to join me. Do I need to apply through partner visa? I'm confused that she won't be considered as permanent resident with me by default?

Would appreciate any suggestions/comments, thanks.


----------



## ahsa

Hi Guys,

Could anyone please shed some light on this inquiry. 

I applied for 190 NSW State Sponsorship visa on 16th July 2015. I have attached all the required documents except the Police clearance certificate from UAE as its a very lengthy process to obtain it. 

However, I am currently on my Temporary Graduate visa (485). When I applied for my TR visa in June 2014, I have given the police clearance certificate during the application. 

My question is, will that police clearance obtained in June 2014 be still valid as I didn't make any visit since then to UAE, although the validity of any PCC is officially 1 year. Any one with such experience please kindly tap.

Thanks


----------



## smartclick.lalit

Hi Ahsa,
PCC is only valid for one year from day if issue or less if stated on letter.
I am sorry to tell you that you have to go for a new one.

Regards
Smartclick



ahsa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could anyone please shed some light on this inquiry.
> 
> I applied for 190 NSW State Sponsorship visa on 16th July 2015. I have attached all the required documents except the Police clearance certificate from UAE as its a very lengthy process to obtain it.
> 
> However, I am currently on my Temporary Graduate visa (485). When I applied for my TR visa in June 2014, I have given the police clearance certificate during the application.
> 
> My question is, will that police clearance obtained in June 2014 be still valid as I didn't make any visit since then to UAE, although the validity of any PCC is officially 1 year. Any one with such experience please kindly tap.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Ochi

Hi all,
Does an applicant who's occupation is in the consolidated list NOT the skilled occupation list stand a chance to apply and get a 190 visa? Anzsco 3223113 aircraft engineer, assessing authority is TRA. But again this list is the consolidated skill occupation list. Kindly advice.


----------



## maheen007

One last question, apply for the State Approval today or wait for 7th September and apply for 189 if I get invite then?

Is the 190 application going to be quicker in this timeframe or 189?
Regards.


----------



## sivakumar s s

5045309 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Sorry, not related to this thread but I noticed it's a vibrant thread. Need help where I should be posting it OR if anyone can help with this question here please.
> 
> I'm on PR in Australia. My wife is working overseas at the moment. I want to apply a visa for her to join me. Do I need to apply through partner visa? I'm confused that she won't be considered as permanent resident with me by default?
> 
> Would appreciate any suggestions/comments, thanks.


No issues in that, U can apply partner visa for your spouse


----------



## sivakumar s s

ahsa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could anyone please shed some light on this inquiry.
> 
> I applied for 190 NSW State Sponsorship visa on 16th July 2015. I have attached all the required documents except the Police clearance certificate from UAE as its a very lengthy process to obtain it.
> 
> However, I am currently on my Temporary Graduate visa (485). When I applied for my TR visa in June 2014, I have given the police clearance certificate during the application.
> 
> My question is, will that police clearance obtained in June 2014 be still valid as I didn't make any visit since then to UAE, although the validity of any PCC is officially 1 year. Any one with such experience please kindly tap.
> 
> Thanks



In my opinion there is no validity kind of stuff for PCC.

Ofcourse its been for upto one year because based on the PCC or medicals, applicants Initial Entry date is calculated.


For your case, since you had not visited the UAE, that one year PCC is valid.

Further doubts can confirm with DIBP.

all the best
Siva


----------



## sivakumar s s

smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi Ahsa,
> PCC is only valid for one year from day if issue or less if stated on letter.
> I am sorry to tell you that you have to go for a new one.
> 
> Regards
> Smartclick


Not need for him.....


----------



## girlaussie

Default...?? If you haven't included her in your PR Application then why did you assume that she would get PR by default? 

She has to go for Partner Visa offshore, the processing time is 12 months & fees is around $7,000 

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



5045309 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Sorry, not related to this thread but I noticed it's a vibrant thread. Need help where I should be posting it OR if anyone can help with this question here please.
> 
> I'm on PR in Australia. My wife is working overseas at the moment. I want to apply a visa for her to join me. Do I need to apply through partner visa? I'm confused that she won't be considered as permanent resident with me by default?
> 
> Would appreciate any suggestions/comments, thanks.


----------



## 5045309

sivakumar s s said:


> No issues in that, U can apply partner visa for your spouse


Thanks for that.

Once she's on partner visa, would she have all the rights similar to me? Would that be a permanent one? I'm just concerned that would it be the most suitable visa or she should be applying for her PR?


----------



## girlaussie

No, most likely you won't be asked for UAE PCC again as you haven't traveled after that so you should be good.

Girl Aussie



ahsa said:


> My question is, will that police clearance obtained in June 2014 be still valid as I didn't make any visit since then to UAE, although the validity of any PCC is officially 1 year. Any one with such experience please kindly tap.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## 5045309

girlaussie said:


> Default...?? If you haven't included her in your PR Application then why did you assume that she would get PR by default?
> 
> She has to go for Partner Visa offshore, the processing time is 12 months & fees is around $7,000
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Oh no!
I did include her in application but didn't apply because we knew she can't be here before she finish her employment contract.


----------



## girlaussie

Yeah if she had her PR with you, after meeting her initial entry date, she would have moved to Australia anytime in 5 years but guess it's too late.. Sorry. She has to apply for Partner Visa or if she met the skill assessment criteria then she can lodge her own PR application.

Girl Aussie



5045309 said:


> Oh no!
> I did include her in application but didn't apply because we knew she can't be here before she finish her employment contract.


----------



## sivakumar s s

maheen007 said:


> One last question, apply for the State Approval today or wait for 7th September and apply for 189 if I get invite then?
> 
> Is the 190 application going to be quicker in this timeframe or 189?
> Regards.


Can I suggest one thing, If you dont mind please apply through 190.

190 is faster than 189 as you are processing from Bangladesh. Sometimes what happen they will do BG check by third party, it may take 6-7 months to complete.

All the best
Cheers
Siva


----------



## girlaussie

Partner Visa is. Two stage visa, initial 2 years- Temporary & then Permanent. It has the similar rights like any other PR visa.

But if she is qualified for skills assessment then sure she can go for that too.

Anything that can save time & money, she should go for that, like: Partner Visa fee & timeline is too high then the 189 or 190 visa.

Girl Aussie



5045309 said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> Once she's on partner visa, would she have all the rights similar to me? Would that be a permanent one? I'm just concerned that would it be the most suitable visa or she should be applying for her PR?


----------



## 5045309

girlaussie said:


> Partner Visa is. Two stage visa, initial 2 years- Temporary & then Permanent. It has the similar rights like any other PR visa.
> 
> But if she is qualified for skills assessment then sure she can go for that too.
> 
> Anything that can save time & money, she should go for that, like: Partner Visa fee & timeline is too high then the 189 or 190 visa.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Great, thanks for that.
I'll go with her own PR path then, need to push her for AMC though


----------



## Neshok

Hi,

I am currently preparing the documents for the ACS. I have 4.5 years of expirience and a 3 year distance education BCA degree. 

THe problem is i have not got my provisional certificate from the university but they have given me a certificate for course completion and a certificate stating that I have passed all my exams and I do not have any backlogs. 

I am just thinking if I can apply for ACS with all my documents and the above mentioned documents for education side along with all my mark sheets. 

Cus I accidently signed up with the agent hoping that I will get my provisional certificate soon, now thats not the case. I might have to wait 5 months to get the certificate.

Can anyone please advise if I can use my certificate of course completion and a certificate stating that I have passed.

Thank you.


----------



## goodtimes

Neshok said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently preparing the documents for the ACS. I have 4.5 years of expirience and a 3 year distance education BCA degree.
> 
> THe problem is i have not got my provisional certificate from the university but they have given me a certificate for course completion and a certificate stating that I have passed all my exams and I do not have any backlogs.
> 
> I am just thinking if I can apply for ACS with all my documents and the above mentioned documents for education side along with all my mark sheets.
> 
> Cus I accidently signed up with the agent hoping that I will get my provisional certificate soon, now thats not the case. I might have to wait 5 months to get the certificate.
> 
> Can anyone please advise if I can use my certificate of course completion and a certificate stating that I have passed.
> 
> Thank you.


When did you gain this experience? When did you complete the BCA degree? On what basis are you claiming the work experience - I mean based on what degree or diploma? ACS wants you to have the degree and the experience related to that degree... Please clarify your situation so that senior members of this forum can guide you in a better way.


----------



## dextor007

Dear members:

I have completed my IELTS and received 7 in all bands and submitted my papers for assessment and received a positive assessment outcome from VETASSESS, with 1 year of employment assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation, in the last five years.

my question is, when I submit my EOI or for state sponsorship, how many points shall I received for my work experience (as I have 12 years of work experience) and how many points will I receive for my academic qualifications (as I have completed my MBA)

please help me in this 

Thanks 

Dextor


----------



## Neshok

Thank you for the response. 

I did my BCA on correspondence, meanwhile I worked in Microsoft as a Systems engineer and now in Vmware as a Vmware admin, overall 4.5 years of relevant experience. 

I completed my BCA 2 months before as I had an backlog. I got the course completion certificate and a certificate which states that I have cleared all the subjects and there are no backlogs. 

However, the university had informed that I will get my provisional degree certificate only after 5 months. 

So am planing to apply with my course completion certificate, and work experience as all together I am getting 55 points excluding the Pearson English test which should give me points to qualify and I can go for state sponsorship which will give me 5 points under 190 visa. 

Age - 30 points 
Pearson - 10 points to the least 
Education - 15 points 

55 points in total which should still qualify for 190 Visa. 

Depending on Pearson if I get 10 points or 20 points , I can get 189 / 190 visa . 

Please do advice on how to proceed further, specially if the course completion certificate with all mark sheets will work as I would have to wait 5 months for my provisional certificate. 

Please advice on how I should proceed further on all aspects.


----------



## odraodra

Regarding the points which you can claim, these are noted on your VETASSESS point test advice and can be double check:

Google: "point 190 system Australia migration"


----------



## Roger83

Hi, all,

I'm uploading documents for 190 visa but I'm not sure whether I should submit the documents to prove the employment deducted by ACS. 

Thank you for your professional advice or any relevant experience.


----------



## sriramvemuri

Roger83 said:


> Hi, all,
> 
> I'm uploading documents for 190 visa but I'm not sure whether I should submit the documents to prove the employment deducted by ACS.
> 
> Thank you for your professional advice or any relevant experience.


Hi

You may submit the documents that proves your employment which has been deducted by ACS. No harm doing that. 

However the work experience that the assessing authority has stated in your assessment letter will be considered by the CO. 

Best regards
Sri

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## sriramvemuri

dextor007 said:


> Dear members:
> 
> I have completed my IELTS and received 7 in all bands and submitted my papers for assessment and received a positive assessment outcome from VETASSESS, with 1 year of employment assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation, in the last five years.
> 
> my question is, when I submit my EOI or for state sponsorship, how many points shall I received for my work experience (as I have 12 years of work experience) and how many points will I receive for my academic qualifications (as I have completed my MBA)
> 
> please help me in this
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dextor


Hi dextor 

The points for your work experience will be calculated based on the experience stated by the assessing authority in your assessment letter. 
So if the authority states only one year of experience as relevant to the occupation, I'm afraid you'd receive no points for work experience. 
For academic qualifications, you'd receive 15 points for MBA if I'm not wrong
BR

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## Roger83

sriramvemuri said:


> Hi
> 
> You may submit the documents that proves your employment which has been deducted by ACS. No harm doing that.
> 
> However the work experience that the assessing authority has stated in your assessment letter will be considered by the CO.
> 
> Best regards
> Sri
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


Thank you for your reply. 

But I'm a little bit reluctant to submit the reference letter from my previous employer (I work in two companies: the previous one which is deducted by ACS and the current one which is used for claiming DIBP points) because I have a poor relationship with my previous employer and am not sure whether they can cooperate if they receive the call for employment verification. 

So, if I don't submit the proof of my previous employment, will the CO still ask for it. If I submit it, will the CO call my previous employer for employment verification.

Thank you for any advice.


----------



## goodtimes

Roger83 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> But I'm a little bit reluctant to submit the reference letter from my previous employer (I work in two companies: the previous one which is deducted by ACS and the current one which is used for claiming DIBP points) because I have a poor relationship with my previous employer and am not sure whether they can cooperate if they receive the call for employment verification.
> 
> So, if I don't submit the proof of my previous employment, will the CO still ask for it. If I submit it, will the CO call my previous employer for employment verification.
> 
> Thank you for any advice.


No need to submit previous employment proof if it's not recognized by ACS. I didn't do it though I have all the proofs and have good relations with previous employer. CO usually doesn't ask for it because you are not claiming any points for that experience.


----------



## goodtimes

Neshok said:


> Thank you for the response.
> 
> I did my BCA on correspondence, meanwhile I worked in Microsoft as a Systems engineer and now in Vmware as a Vmware admin, overall 4.5 years of relevant experience.
> 
> I completed my BCA 2 months before as I had an backlog. I got the course completion certificate and a certificate which states that I have cleared all the subjects and there are no backlogs.
> 
> However, the university had informed that I will get my provisional degree certificate only after 5 months.
> 
> So am planing to apply with my course completion certificate, and work experience as all together I am getting 55 points excluding the Pearson English test which should give me points to qualify and I can go for state sponsorship which will give me 5 points under 190 visa.
> 
> Age - 30 points
> Pearson - 10 points to the least
> Education - 15 points
> 
> 55 points in total which should still qualify for 190 Visa.
> 
> Depending on Pearson if I get 10 points or 20 points , I can get 189 / 190 visa .
> 
> Please do advice on how to proceed further, specially if the course completion certificate with all mark sheets will work as I would have to wait 5 months for my provisional certificate.
> 
> Please advice on how I should proceed further on all aspects.


If I am not wrong, the following two components are assessed by skills assessing authority i.e. ACS in your case:
1. Educational Qualification 
2. Employment Experience

For you:
1. Your Qualification is BCA.
2. Your employment experience is Systems Engineer of 4.5 years.

*However, your experience based on your qualification is only 2 months.* To get a positive skills assessment you should ideally have at least 2 years relevant work experience completed in the last 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in past work history.

You can apply for skills assessment and see how it goes. However, be prepared if you don't get a positive skills assessment. My advice is continue with your current job and gain more employment experience, at least a couple of years more, and then apply for ACS.

For further reading visit:
1. https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/faqs/Before-you-Apply
2. https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf

I think your BCA completion date and your experience after that date will be counted for skills assessment. Seniors and experts of this forum can further guide you on this matter.

All the best!


----------



## sivakumar s s

dextor007 said:


> Dear members:
> 
> I have completed my IELTS and received 7 in all bands and submitted my papers for assessment and received a positive assessment outcome from VETASSESS, with 1 year of employment assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation, in the last five years.
> 
> my question is, when I submit my EOI or for state sponsorship, how many points shall I received for my work experience (as I have 12 years of work experience) and how many points will I receive for my academic qualifications (as I have completed my MBA)
> 
> please help me in this
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dextor



This one year assessment is for your positive assessment against nominated occupation.

To claim points, the years in your POINT TEST ADVICE


----------



## Neshok

Thank you for the response. 

In my case with BCA as my qualification all 4.5 years is relevant experience as I had worked on the same Field. 

Please advice.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Roger83 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> But I'm a little bit reluctant to submit the reference letter from my previous employer (I work in two companies: the previous one which is deducted by ACS and the current one which is used for claiming DIBP points) because I have a poor relationship with my previous employer and am not sure whether they can cooperate if they receive the call for employment verification.
> 
> So, if I don't submit the proof of my previous employment, will the CO still ask for it. If I submit it, will the CO call my previous employer for employment verification.
> 
> Thank you for any advice.


CO is usually only bothered about the documents for what you're claiming. 
You may skip the non relevant experience documents then.


----------



## goodtimes

Neshok said:


> Thank you for the response.
> 
> In my case with BCA as my qualification all 4.5 years is relevant experience as I had worked on the same Field.
> 
> Please advice.


Mate, your qualification of BCA was done after your work experience or before it? I can't tell you how ACS works, perhaps senior members can advise. Also, you need to do some reading at the previously shared links i.e. For further reading visit:
1. https://www.acs.org.au/migration-ski...fore-you-Apply
2. https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...teria-2014.pdf

All the best!


----------



## Abhilashrs

gaurav.kushan said:


> CO is usually only bothered about the documents for what you're claiming.
> You may skip the non relevant experience documents then.


Hi Gaurav,
I am also lodged visa appln on 12 Aug, medicals completed and from hospital i heard that they have already send the reports. are you able to see any update in your immi account?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> I am also lodged visa appln on 12 Aug, medicals completed and from hospital i heard that they have already send the reports. are you able to see any update in your immi account?


Yes, this should be the final status in your immiacount.


*Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required*
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## Abhilashrs

gaurav.kushan said:


> Yes, this should be the final status in your immiacount.
> 
> 
> *Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required*
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


Thanks for the quick reply. Do you have any idea our application will be allocated to a case officer? (by referring to some previous thread I assume it will be taken by October first week?)


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Abhilashrs said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Do you have any idea our application will be allocated to a case officer? (by referring to some previous thread I assume it will be taken by October first week?)


Yes, should be somewhere around last week of September or first week of October. 
Let's see.  
All the best.


----------



## Abhilashrs

gaurav.kushan said:


> Yes, should be somewhere around last week of September or first week of October.
> Let's see.
> All the best.


Thanks, Good luck to you


----------



## Panyang27

Health Requirement for 190 visa

hi! I would like to do my medical check up. I have lodge my visa just now. Is it possible for me to do it without a CO being assigned to me?


----------



## Panyang27

christine2039 said:


> Hello all, Need your guidance.
> I have applied for Visa 190 on 6th Aug'15 with SS from SA. All documents have been front loaded with the last being Medicals on/ around 20th Aug'15.
> As per the medicals, Health clearance is provided.
> Would request seniors to suggest what would be the next step / by when can I expect a Visa Grant.
> 
> Thank you in advance


Hi! Do you have your visa grant by now? And did you had your medical when a CO is assigned to you? I would like to have my medical requirement now... Is it possible to do that before having a CO? I applied 190 visa just today..


----------



## Panyang27

sudrek said:


> NSW EOI - 2nd feb, NSW Invite - 7th Apr, NSW application submitted on - 10th Apr, NSW approval - May 2nd, Visa lodged along with PCC - 18th May, Medicals uploaded - 26th May, CO allocated - 2nd July, additional docs submitted - 4th July, Grant - 8th July


 Hi! How did you do your medical before your CO is allocated to you? I would like to do my medical clearance now... Please help me with this one! Thank you!


----------



## Abhilashrs

Panyang27 said:


> Hi! How did you do your medical before your CO is allocated to you? I would like to do my medical clearance now... Please help me with this one! Thank you!


Hi 
I did my medicals after my visa application. Which means, Visa application and payment done on 12 August, Then did my medicals on 21 August. Hospital official had send my medical reports to DIBP team. You can also do it


----------



## Panyang27

Hi 
I did my medicals after my visa application. Which means, Visa application and payment done on 12 August, Then did my medicals on 21 August. Hospital official had send my medical reports to DIBP team. You can also do it







[/QUOTE]

Hi! Thanks for quick reply... Where can I get HAP ID? And what form do I need for medical?


----------



## Panyang27

Abhilashrs said:


> Panyang27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! How did you do your medical before your CO is allocated to you? I would like to do my medical clearance now... Please help me with this one! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> I did my medicals after my visa application. Which means, Visa application and payment done on 12 August, Then did my medicals on 21 August. Hospital official had send my medical reports to DIBP team. You can also do it
Click to expand...

Hi! Thanks for your quick reply.. Do I need a HAP ID, if so where can I get it? What form do I need?


----------



## Abhilashrs

Panyang27 said:


> Hi! Thanks for your quick reply.. Do I need a HAP ID, if so where can I get it? What form do I need?


Hi,
When You initiate the Get health declaration from immi account first you have to do some declaration, in the next page it will generate a form for medical test, in that there will be an HAPID. Which You need to provide to hospital, for booking the medical test.
Hope this clear your doubt 
Thanks,
Abhilash


----------



## goodtimes

Panyang27 said:


> Hi! Thanks for your quick reply.. Do I need a HAP ID, if so where can I get it? What form do I need?


By clicking on the "Arrange your medicals" link in your Immi Account application.


----------



## Neshok

goodtimes said:


> Mate, your qualification of BCA was done after your work experience or before it? I can't tell you how ACS works, perhaps senior members can advise. Also, you need to do some reading at the previously shared links i.e. For further reading visit:
> 1. https://www.acs.org.au/migration-ski...fore-you-Apply
> 2. https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...teria-2014.pdf
> 
> All the best!


I had done my BCA during my work, not before or after. I did my education via correspondence and worked at the same time. Thank you for the links, going through it !


----------



## goodtimes

Neshok said:


> I had done my BCA during my work, not before or after. I did my education via correspondence and worked at the same time. Thank you for the links, going through it !


Dear Neshok,

Please note, it's not about DOING your BCA, it's about COMPLETING your BCA. Until you complete a degree it is not considered that you have obtained that degree.

I am not sure about what kind of assessment result you will receive. As per ACS website, they will deduct 2 years from your employment experience if you are an offshore candidate. This can be clearly seen in the pdf document located at previously shared links. I imagine this experience will be after you achieved your qualification i.e. BCA. But I am not very sure about it. Seniors please advise. Thank you.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

goodtimes said:


> Dear Neshok,
> 
> Please note, it's not about DOING your BCA, it's about COMPLETING your BCA. Until you complete a degree it is not considered that you have obtained that degree.
> 
> I am not sure about what kind of assessment result you will receive. As per ACS website, they will deduct 2 years from your employment experience if you are an offshore candidate. This can be clearly seen in the pdf document located at previously shared links. I imagine this experience will be after you achieved your qualification i.e. BCA. But I am not very sure about it. Seniors please advise. Thank you.


If your BCA is not full time BCA, I'm not sure if its acceptable.
I'm not trying to scare you or something, but these are my thoughts.

You can go here and dive into details - 

https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/faqs/Before-you-Apply


----------



## nirav_2082000

Hi 
I lodged my application on 22 August. Uploaded all documents including form 80 & 1221.


----------



## Abhilashrs

nirav_2082000 said:


> Hi
> I lodged my application on 22 August. Uploaded all documents including form 80 & 1221.


Hi Nirav,
How you got Form 80? its not available in immi login page or document submission page right?


----------



## sivakumar s s

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi Nirav,
> How you got Form 80? its not available in immi login page or document submission page right?


https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf


Cheers


----------



## Abhilashrs

sivakumar s s said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thank you very much Sivakumar


----------



## nirav_2082000

Hi Abhilash,

Hope you find Form 80.


----------



## Neshok

Evryone, 

Thank you for the replies. My apologies am asking the very basic knowledge. 

I have completed the BCA and during my studies I had also worked full time as the degree is a distance education. 

One of friend had got his visa and his degree is also a distance education so I don't think That would be a problem. 

I have relevant experience for 4.75 years as systems & network Admin in Microsoft and Vmware. 

As "GOODTIMES" explained that 2 years only will be considered. I understand that .

PLease do advice, Senior members. !


----------



## isabrina

*Marrying a PR holder*

Hi everyone,

I don't know if this question is relevant here but I would be grateful if someone could guide me. 

My fiance got his 190 in July this year and is set to make his entry in October. Our wedding is not until April next year. I have good knowledge about the 190 visa as I was following his process and timelines. I have also read about the spouse visa but it doesn't look very easy to apply as there are so many documents to be provided as well as a long processing time of maybe 10 months or more from the date of lodging. 

Therefore, would it be better for me to apply for a 190 visa instead? I reckon it will be faster than the spouse visa because I do not have to wait till April to lodge my application. I can start with the process immediately. If this is the better option, is it alright that I marry him during the visa process? Do i need to tell my CO that I have married a PR as I dont need to add him as a dependent. 

Please advice me on the best possible option. Thanks in advance. This forum was very useful for my fiance during his application process.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Yes Isabrina,

It is better you start your own process for applying 189 or 190 visa. You dont want to wait until april 2016.

Another thought, After marriage also you can visit your husband in visit visa while your partner visa in process.......

All the best



isabrina said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I don't know if this question is relevant here but I would be grateful if someone could guide me.
> 
> My fiance got his 190 in July this year and is set to make his entry in October. Our wedding is not until April next year. I have good knowledge about the 190 visa as I was following his process and timelines. I have also read about the spouse visa but it doesn't look very easy to apply as there are so many documents to be provided as well as a long processing time of maybe 10 months or more from the date of lodging.
> 
> Therefore, would it be better for me to apply for a 190 visa instead? I reckon it will be faster than the spouse visa because I do not have to wait till April to lodge my application. I can start with the process immediately. If this is the better option, is it alright that I marry him during the visa process? Do i need to tell my CO that I have married a PR as I dont need to add him as a dependent.
> 
> Please advice me on the best possible option. Thanks in advance. This forum was very useful for my fiance during his application process.


----------



## isabrina

Thank you for your reply sivakumar. I was also thinking of the visit visa bit but when considering the total cost the 190 seems to be a lot cheaper option. Also, with the 190 wouldn't I be a PR holder directly instead of the two step method in the spouse visa where a temporary visa is given first and the PR is given after two years. 

Hmmm, I am still confused though. :confused2:



sivakumar s s said:


> Yes Isabrina,
> 
> It is better you start your own process for applying 189 or 190 visa. You dont want to wait until april 2016.
> 
> Another thought, After marriage also you can visit your husband in visit visa while your partner visa in process.......
> 
> All the best


----------



## Rajgowda

Hi guys if I want to claim points from my spouse, Should she have a minimum work experience or just the english test and eduction will do?


----------



## umami

hey guys 
I lodged my application on 29th of August, all docs preloaded (docs+ PCC+medicals); 
I wonder when I can expect to hear from the CO?


----------



## sivakumar s s

Rajgowda said:


> Hi guys if I want to claim points from my spouse, Should she have a minimum work experience or just the english test and eduction will do?


To claim 5 points from your spouse experience.

You need 
1. skill assessment 
2. Your occupation list and your spouse should be in same list (means both in sol for 189, if looking 190 then both should be in CSOL of same state)

3. Language competency test : IELTS 4.5 or PTE score (very minimum level)


----------



## sivakumar s s

umami said:


> hey guys
> I lodged my application on 29th of August, all docs preloaded (docs+ PCC+medicals);
> I wonder when I can expect to hear from the CO?


Expect in 50-60 days..... for 190 or 60 + days for 189......

Ensure u uploaded form 80.
Else most times CO ask for this, which delay further 3 weeks

Cheers
all the best


----------



## Rajgowda

This was really helpful, But what about how much years of exp should she have for me to claim 5 points?

Apart from this I have one more issue, i.e. I completed my EOI and submitted it today and I have five years 6 days of work exp as of today according to my ACS evaluation, But then I have only received 5 points for my work exp in EOI. any idea why and what would you suggest?




sivakumar s s said:


> To claim 5 points from your spouse experience.
> 
> You need
> 1. skill assessment
> 2. Your occupation list and your spouse should be in same list (means both in sol for 189, if looking 190 then both should be in CSOL of same state)
> 
> 3. Language competency test : IELTS 4.5 or PTE score (very minimum level)


----------



## goodtimes

Rajgowda said:


> This was really helpful, But what about how much years of exp should she have for me to claim 5 points?
> 
> Apart from this I have one more issue, i.e. I completed my EOI and submitted it today and I have five years 6 days of work exp as of today according to my ACS evaluation, But then I have only received 5 points for my work exp in EOI. any idea why and what would you suggest?


1. Your spouse needs positive assessment only. There is no requirement on minimum number of years of experience. However, for having positive skills assessment, experience of at-least 2 to 3 years is usually required.

2. This is not possible that you have more than 5 years experience in EOI and it gives you only 5 points. Did you enter the dates correctly? Did you mark all relevant experience as relevant appropriately? Please check and verify. Candidates get 5 points for 3 to 5 years experience and 10 points for 5 to 8 years experience.

All the best!


----------



## umami

thanks *sivakumar s s* 
though I'm too lazy to fill in form 80  I hope they won't ask


----------



## nirav_2082000

Hello friends,

Anyone lucky today!!


----------



## Rajgowda

Thanks for explaining in detail mate. Still a small doubt if my spouse doesn't have any exp, then I won't be able to get ACS done is it?

Coming to my EOI points for work exp, I figured it out it has to be at least 5 years 10 days to get those 10 points for example my work exp is counted only after aug/2010, So I had 01/Sep/2010 to till date and I got 5 points, But when I tried putting 29/aug/2010 to till date I got 10 points. Strange isn't ;-).

Thanks,
Raj




goodtimes said:


> 1. Your spouse needs positive assessment only. There is no requirement on minimum number of years of experience. However, for having positive skills assessment, experience of at-least 2 to 3 years is usually required.
> 
> 2. This is not possible that you have more than 5 years experience in EOI and it gives you only 5 points. Did you enter the dates correctly? Did you mark all relevant experience as relevant appropriately? Please check and verify. Candidates get 5 points for 3 to 5 years experience and 10 points for 5 to 8 years experience.
> 
> All the best!


----------



## nirav_2082000

Raj,

EOI counts experience based on time duration means between dates you have claimed and if you are working with the same organisation then do not put end date leave it blank. 



Rajgowda said:


> Thanks for explaining in detail mate. Still a small doubt if my spouse doesn't have any exp, then I won't be able to get ACS done is it?
> 
> Coming to my EOI points for work exp, I figured it out it has to be at least 5 years 10 days to get those 10 points for example my work exp is counted only after aug/2010, So I had 01/Sep/2010 to till date and I got 5 points, But when I tried putting 29/aug/2010 to till date I got 10 points. Strange isn't ;-).
> 
> Thanks,
> Raj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodtimes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your spouse needs positive assessment only. There is no requirement on minimum number of years of experience. However, for having positive skills assessment, experience of at-least 2 to 3 years is usually required.
> 
> 2. This is not possible that you have more than 5 years experience in EOI and it gives you only 5 points. Did you enter the dates correctly? Did you mark all relevant experience as relevant appropriately? Please check and verify. Candidates get 5 points for 3 to 5 years experience and 10 points for 5 to 8 years experience.
> 
> All the best!
Click to expand...


----------



## sivakumar s s

Rajgowda said:


> This was really helpful, But what about how much years of exp should she have for me to claim 5 points?
> 
> Apart from this I have one more issue, i.e. I completed my EOI and submitted it today and I have five years 6 days of work exp as of today according to my ACS evaluation, But then I have only received 5 points for my work exp in EOI. any idea why and what would you suggest?


1. Only positive assessment is enough.

2. Correct dates in EOI as same in ACS evalution.

Examples: If you have 6 years of experience but ACS assessed only 4 years then you will have to claim 5 points only in EOI. They would have mentioned clearly the start date and End date for each company you work. Generally they will deduct your first two years of experience.

As mentioned in previous post by *NIRAV* leave the end date if you are working the same organisation.

Your experience is counted until you get the Invite.

All the best 
Cheers
Siva


----------



## sivakumar s s

umami said:


> thanks *sivakumar s s*
> though I'm too lazy to fill in form 80  I hope they won't ask


Yes mate As you are from Europe, form 80 may not be asked by CO.....

Chill out
Cheers


----------



## umami

sivakumar s s im a girl not a mate 
we will see... after the ukranian crisis many russians get extra attention from team 13..


----------



## sivakumar s s

umami said:


> sivakumar s s im a girl not a mate
> we will see... after the ukranian crisis many russians get extra attention from team 13..


Hi Umami,

You also my mate.

_mate=> meaning friend, commonly used in Australia as an amicable form of address. Mateship can also be expressed in such qualities as loyalty to one's mates in preference to society at large._

Just kidding......
Cheers


----------



## umami

heheh okay


----------



## AMoon

Hi guys, it's my first post on the forum so bear with me for short while. 

Subclass 190 
General Accountants 
EOI 28 Dec 2014
SS from NSW 25 May 2015
Lodged visa on 15 June 2015
Further Medical completed in July 2015
CO allocated on 3rd August 2015
He requested to complete form 80, 815 & polio declaration. 
Uploaded on 14 August 2015
Called DIBP on 7 September 2015
I am told that I should have emailed to CO as well along with uploading documents on immi account. 
So I did that yesterday. 

Any reassuring comments will be welcomed. 

Though I uploaded documents within the deadlines but sent email to CO after the deadline. 

Many thanks guys and keep it up. It's really nice forum.


----------



## sahilsharma

and here it is..After 6 months and 13 days, "THE EMAIL" arrived in my inbox..
Super excited and looking forward for the big change..   cheers!


----------



## AMoon

Congratulations Sahil


----------



## SreeSam

Congrats Sahil !!! 

Why was it so much delayed? Did you claim points for partner skills ?
Did you call them before grant?


----------



## dharmeshpiplani

Visa Subclass: 190; 
ANZSCO: 261311; 
ACS Submitted: 5-Mar-2015
IELTS: 6 Each
ACS Positive: 12-Mar-2015
EOI Submitted: 14-Mar-2015 (55+5 Points) ; 
Invited: ????

Can anybody tell how long i have to wait....already passed 6 Months....


----------



## nirav_2082000

Congrats shahil!!


sahilsharma said:


> and here it is..After 6 months and 13 days, "THE EMAIL" arrived in my inbox..
> Super excited and looking forward for the big change..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers!


----------



## sahilsharma

thanks sreesam.
No clue why it took that long for my grant. no exp points, no partner skills... nothing
pretty straight forward case but yet was struck in routine checks for this long..

finally relieved. 



SreeSam said:


> Congrats Sahil !!!
> 
> Why was it so much delayed? Did you claim points for partner skills ?
> Did you call them before grant?


----------



## haqureshi

AMoon said:


> Hi guys, it's my first post on the forum so bear with me for short while.
> 
> Subclass 190
> General Accountants
> EOI 28 Dec 2014
> SS from NSW 25 May 2015
> Lodged visa on 15 June 2015
> Further Medical completed in July 2015
> CO allocated on 3rd August 2015
> He requested to complete form 80, 815 & polio declaration.
> Uploaded on 14 August 2015
> Called DIBP on 7 September 2015
> I am told that I should have emailed to CO as well along with uploading documents on immi account.
> So I did that yesterday.
> 
> Any reassuring comments will be welcomed.
> 
> Though I uploaded documents within the deadlines but sent email to CO after the deadline.
> 
> Many thanks guys and keep it up. It's really nice forum.


Hi AMoon,

Best of luck. I do not think It should be any issue.
Can you share the number you called. 
Thanks


----------



## AMoon

CO allocated on 3rd August 2015 

He requested to complete form 80, 815 & polio declaration. 

Uploaded on 14 August 2015 

Called DIBP on 7 September 2015 I am told that I should have emailed to CO as well along with uploading documents on immi account. 

Though I uploaded documents within the deadlines but sent email to CO after the deadline.


----------



## AMoon

Thanks Haqureshi,

It's 00 61 7 3136 7000 for offshore applicants.


----------



## haqureshi

sahilsharma said:


> thanks sreesam.
> No clue why it took that long for my grant. no exp points, no partner skills... nothing
> pretty straight forward case but yet was struck in routine checks for this long..
> 
> finally relieved.


Congrats sahil! and best of luck for future.
Did you contact the CO during the process.
do you have any idea what kind of checks usually DIBP performs.
I have also done my Meds and PCC recently. just worried why it took so long.

Thanks


----------



## alok.ibshyd

Dear EF Members,
Would like to seek one guidance. My South Australia invite expires on 25th Sep 2015 and My Wife's and Kid's passport are not ready. They would be handy only around 20th Sep 2015.
My Consultant is not ready to submit VISA application for me alone saying We have to mention Wife's Passport No and Kid's Passport No in the initial application.
So my query is that is there any way if I can submit the VISA Application for Me+Wife+Kid "RIGHT NOW" and then later update their Passport Numbers in the form(s)?
Plz suggest.


----------



## AMoon

Got it guys, 

General Accountant

Positive Assessment Last Year

EOI Dec Last Year

SS 25 May 2015

Visa Lodged 15 June 2015

Further Medical Completed July 2015

CO requested form 80, 815 & polio declaration uploaded 14th August 2015

Called DIBP today.

Granted in 5 minutes. 

IED last week of January 2016

Many Many Thanks for advising me to call!


----------



## sriramvemuri

AMoon said:


> Got it guys,
> 
> General Accountant
> 
> Positive Assessment Last Year
> 
> EOI Dec Last Year
> 
> SS 25 May 2015
> 
> Visa Lodged 15 June 2015
> 
> Further Medical Completed July 2015
> 
> CO requested form 80, 815 & polio declaration uploaded 14th August 2015
> 
> Called DIBP today.
> 
> Granted in 5 minutes.
> 
> IED last week of January 2016
> 
> Many Many Thanks for advising me to call!


Congratulations! 
All the best! 

Best regards

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## sahilsharma

Thank you..Yes, I did contacted the CO 3-4 times during the last 3 months.
ideally, the checks will only be required to validate the points that you have claimed in your EOI. 




haqureshi said:


> Congrats sahil! and best of luck for future.
> Did you contact the CO during the process.
> do you have any idea what kind of checks usually DIBP performs.
> I have also done my Meds and PCC recently. just worried why it took so long.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## loki_rt

AMoon said:


> Got it guys,
> 
> General Accountant
> 
> Positive Assessment Last Year
> 
> EOI Dec Last Year
> 
> SS 25 May 2015
> 
> Visa Lodged 15 June 2015
> 
> Further Medical Completed July 2015
> 
> CO requested form 80, 815 & polio declaration uploaded 14th August 2015
> 
> Called DIBP today.
> 
> Granted in 5 minutes.
> 
> IED last week of January 2016
> 
> Many Many Thanks for advising me to call!


Congrats Moon..

At what time you called to DIBP?


----------



## sahilsharma

Great news..
Congratulations




AMoon said:


> Got it guys,
> 
> General Accountant
> 
> Positive Assessment Last Year
> 
> EOI Dec Last Year
> 
> SS 25 May 2015
> 
> Visa Lodged 15 June 2015
> 
> Further Medical Completed July 2015
> 
> CO requested form 80, 815 & polio declaration uploaded 14th August 2015
> 
> Called DIBP today.
> 
> Granted in 5 minutes.
> 
> IED last week of January 2016
> 
> Many Many Thanks for advising me to call!


----------



## AMoon

Thanks. I called dibp at around 10am OZ time.


----------



## r_saraj

AMoon said:


> Thanks. I called dibp at around 10am OZ time.


Congrats...to all who received the grants!!!! :second:


----------



## nirav_2082000

Congratulations and all the best for your bright future in Australia!!


AMoon said:


> Got it guys,
> 
> General Accountant
> 
> Positive Assessment Last Year
> 
> EOI Dec Last Year
> 
> SS 25 May 2015
> 
> Visa Lodged 15 June 2015
> 
> Further Medical Completed July 2015
> 
> CO requested form 80, 815 & polio declaration uploaded 14th August 2015
> 
> Called DIBP today.
> 
> Granted in 5 minutes.
> 
> IED last week of January 2016
> 
> Many Many Thanks for advising me to call!


----------



## Panyang27

Hi... I hope you can give me an advice regarding this one... I submitted my application on the 3rd of September... And they already give me bridging visa A but it is still not on effect because of my student visa.. My student visa will expire on Nov 4. Do you think I can cancel my student visa and still have my bridging visa A?


----------



## SURYA123

Panyang27 said:


> Hi... I hope you can give me an advice regarding this one... I submitted my application on the 3rd of September... And they already give me bridging visa A but it is still not on effect because of my student visa.. My student visa will expire on Nov 4. Do you think I can cancel my student visa and still have my bridging visa A?


As per my knowledge, when you cancel your current visa, your bridging visa automatically get cancelled straight away (they have mentioned this in your bridging visa with word 'may'), this will make you an illegal migrant from that moment itself. And, cancelling your student visa will have negative impact on your PR application.

So, wait until your student visa finishes and if you have already finished your studies then you can work full time anyway.


----------



## sivakumar s s

AMoon said:


> Got it guys,
> 
> General Accountant
> 
> Positive Assessment Last Year
> 
> EOI Dec Last Year
> 
> SS 25 May 2015
> 
> Visa Lodged 15 June 2015
> 
> Further Medical Completed July 2015
> 
> CO requested form 80, 815 & polio declaration uploaded 14th August 2015
> 
> Called DIBP today.
> 
> Granted in 5 minutes.
> 
> IED last week of January 2016
> 
> Many Many Thanks for advising me to call!


Many hearty congrats won the golden cup :first:


----------



## Panyang27

SURYA123 said:


> Panyang27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi... I hope you can give me an advice regarding this one... I submitted my application on the 3rd of September... And they already give me bridging visa A but it is still not on effect because of my student visa.. My student visa will expire on Nov 4. Do you think I can cancel my student visa and still have my bridging visa A?
> 
> 
> 
> As per my knowledge, when you cancel your current visa, your bridging visa automatically get cancelled straight away (they have mentioned this in your bridging visa with word 'may'), this will make you an illegal migrant from that moment itself. And, cancelling your student visa will have negative impact on your PR application.
> 
> So, wait until your student visa finishes and if you have already finished your studies then you can work full time anyway.
Click to expand...

Thank you surya! How was your application?


----------



## Itshrw

Dear friend
Please help me out in my case. 
Actually I have applied 190visa may 2014 then co allocated 14 august 2014 and requesting 1022,80, PC and medical. 
But in the mean time my wife got pregnant as a result co deferred our processing until new baby born. Because my wife can't do medical because of pregnancy. 
However ever 13 April 2015 new baby born. 
We did complete rest of the medical and other things by 27 july 2015 to make a complete application. 
Till then we haven't heard anything from the case officer. 
Can anybody tell me what makes it delay to finalizing my application. .
....Please give me some advice or idea. ..


----------



## haqureshi

Itshrw said:


> Dear friend
> Please help me out in my case.
> Actually I have applied 190visa may 2014 then co allocated 14 august 2014 and requesting 1022,80, PC and medical.
> But in the mean time my wife got pregnant as a result co deferred our processing until new baby born. Because my wife can't do medical because of pregnancy.
> However ever 13 April 2015 new baby born.
> We did complete rest of the medical and other things by 27 july 2015 to make a complete application.
> Till then we haven't heard anything from the case officer.
> Can anybody tell me what makes it delay to finalizing my application. .
> ....Please give me some advice or idea. ..


Did you received any correspondence from your Co after 27 July? You can always call to check the status of your application.


----------



## haqureshi

Hi members got the grant today,
Called and got grant in next 10 minutes.


----------



## Homeboy

haqureshi said:


> Hi members got the grant today,
> Called and got grant in next 10 minutes.


When was your CO assigned?
What number did you called?


----------



## haqureshi

Homeboy said:


> When was your CO assigned?
> What number did you called?


Co contacted on 06-Aug.
Number is for Adelaide office +6173 1367 000


----------



## ILY

haqureshi said:


> Co contacted on 06-Aug.
> Number is for Adelaide office +6173 1367 000


Congrates Man.

Did you applied alone or with family?

Any points for experieence?


----------



## haqureshi

ILY said:


> Congrates Man.
> 
> Did you applied alone or with family?
> 
> Any points for experieence?


 I applied as single applicant.


----------



## adrian.hy

haqureshi said:


> I applied as single applicant.


Congrats Hagureshi! :thumb:

What did you say when you called them? I called them twice but they didn't ask for TRN, only told me they're still processing.

Cheers


----------



## haqureshi

adrian.hy said:


> Congrats Hagureshi! :thumb:
> 
> What did you say when you called them? I called them twice but they didn't ask for TRN, only told me they're still processing.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks,
My PCC and Meds were complete and more than 28 days have passed since CO last contacted.I called and tell them my TRN ,name ,passport, DOB. Then they check every thing was complete and clear so the issued the grant.
You should only call after the CO has contacted you and you have provided all the documents asked. try to call around 10am Aus time. 
First I was calling late in the day I always got number is busy response.

Best of Luck


----------



## sivakumar s s

haqureshi said:


> Thanks,
> My PCC and Meds were complete and more than 28 days have passed since CO last contacted.I called and tell them my TRN ,name ,passport, DOB. Then they check every thing was complete and clear so the issued the grant.
> You should only call after the CO has contacted you and you have provided all the documents asked. try to call around 10am Aus time.
> First I was calling late in the day I always got number is busy response.
> 
> Best of Luck


Good suggestion

Infact call around 9:30 of Brisbane / Adelaide time


----------



## adrian.hy

haqureshi said:


> Thanks,
> My PCC and Meds were complete and more than 28 days have passed since CO last contacted.I called and tell them my TRN ,name ,passport, DOB. Then they check every thing was complete and clear so the issued the grant.
> You should only call after the CO has contacted you and you have provided all the documents asked. try to call around 10am Aus time.
> First I was calling late in the day I always got number is busy response.
> 
> Best of Luck


Oh I see. Yeah it's been almost 3 weeks since my medical was completed, I guess I'll call them again on Monday.

Really appreciate your help and best of luck for you too. :thumb:


----------



## Panyang27

Are they going to ask for polio declaration even if you stay here in Australia?


----------



## sivakumar s s

adrian.hy said:


> Oh I see. Yeah it's been almost 3 weeks since my medical was completed, I guess I'll call them again on Monday.
> 
> Really appreciate your help and best of luck for you too. :thumb:


Yeah its better to call in the early morning around 9:30 to 10:00 Oz timings......

All the best to hear your Golden news


----------



## sivakumar s s

Panyang27 said:


> Are they going to ask for polio declaration even if you stay here in Australia?


Even outside australia, they didnt asked anything about polio declaration for all applicants.

It depends on the country the applicants need to submit polio declaration.


medicals will be conducted in the IMMI designated clinics all over the world


----------



## rj_India

Guys, I applied for visa 190 on 1st May, CO allotted and requested for PCC and medical which were provided. Though my case got struck with AFB test and finally all reports cleared and submitted on 16Aug.
Now, can someone pls suggest me what should be my next action? I'm seeing in this thread people are calling them directly.
Should I call them up now it's been a month after submission. 
Thanks in advance.
Rj


----------



## adrian.hy

rj_India said:


> Guys, I applied for visa 190 on 1st May, CO allotted and requested for PCC and medical which were provided. Though my case got struck with AFB test and finally all reports cleared and submitted on 16Aug.
> Now, can someone pls suggest me what should be my next action? I'm seeing in this thread people are calling them directly.
> Should I call them up now it's been a month after submission.
> Thanks in advance.
> Rj


Did you email your CO? Just give them a call and told your situation


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

Hi Friends, following are my timelines for subclass 190 Visa (South Australia)
7/7/2015 - EOI Logged
26/8/2015 - Invite received from SA
27/8/2015 - PCC done
8/9/2015 - Visa Applied, Fees Paid
18/9/2015 - Medicals Done, Form 1221 uploaded
can the seniors please suggest now when can I expect the final mail of "Visa Grant". as per my agent we have fulfilled all the formalities from pur side. now just have to wait for the GRANT.


----------



## sivakumar s s

ROHIT_AUS said:


> Hi Friends, following are my timelines for subclass 190 Visa (South Australia)
> 7/7/2015 - EOI Logged
> 26/8/2015 - Invite received from SA
> 27/8/2015 - PCC done
> 8/9/2015 - Visa Applied, Fees Paid
> 18/9/2015 - Medicals Done, Form 1221 uploaded
> can the seniors please suggest now when can I expect the final mail of "Visa Grant". as per my agent we have fulfilled all the formalities from pur side. now just have to wait for the GRANT.


Expect in 50-60 days......

Wish you to get in mid of october or before......:cheer2:


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

sivakumar s s said:


> Expect in 50-60 days......
> 
> Wish you to get in mid of october or before......:cheer2:


Hi Siva .... mid of October or November. October means next month !!


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

sivakumar s s said:


> Expect in 50-60 days......
> 
> Wish you to get in mid of october or before......:cheer2:


secondly, will this wait of 50-60 days start from 8th Sep when I have paid my Visa Fees or 18th Sep when Medicals wad done. I believe Hospital has still not uploaded my medicals. they said they will upload in 72 working hrs. (that will finish by 22nd Sep)


----------



## sivakumar s s

ROHIT_AUS said:


> secondly, will this wait of 50-60 days start from 8th Sep when I have paid my Visa Fees or 18th Sep when Medicals wad done. I believe Hospital has still not uploaded my medicals. they said they will upload in 72 working hrs. (that will finish by 22nd Sep)


THat doesnt matter:

I got in 41 days..... But normal is 50-60 days....


----------



## QasimAslam

*Grant*

Hey GUYS. Woke up in the morning. In normal routine checked my mobile. My Agent sent me the portal message of final installment, i was confused why he is asking for money, once i opened the email, it was written, you got the grant, and final payment is due. 

I came running to my laptop, opened the immiaccount, and yeah our(Me and my Wife) status was finalised. :second:

We are very happy today, Alhamdulillah. Waited for 1 Year and 17 days for this especially after giving medicals. 

For those enthusiastic about my story: 

In November and December 2014, then in january and february 2015, we were checking my ImmiAccount daily, called DIBP 4 or 5 times during this period, were always sitting on this forum, but when DIBP told me not to call for another year as ESC is in progress. We lost hope. 

Then in March, we were stuck in Yemen war, got out of there with gr8 difficulty. stayed a couple of months in Pakistan, then our office moved to Jordan in June. I am here since then.

Even now we were hoping to get grant sometime in January or February 2016. 

But by the grace of God, we received it now. It is like an Eid gift for US. 

For those who are waiting, just don't lose hope. God is up there, watching you and testing your patience. Guess what this around the corner myth is true.


----------



## christine2039

Congratulations !!
Njoy the moment and all the best for future 




QasimAslam said:


> Hey GUYS. Woke up in the morning. In normal routine checked my mobile. My Agent sent me the portal message of final installment, i was confused why he is asking for money, once i opened the email, it was written, you got the grant, and final payment is due.
> 
> I came running to my laptop, opened the immiaccount, and yeah our(Me and my Wife) status was finalised. :second:
> 
> We are very happy today, Alhamdulillah. Waited for 1 Year and 17 days for this especially after giving medicals.
> 
> For those enthusiastic about my story:
> 
> In November and December 2014, then in january and february 2015, we were checking my ImmiAccount daily, called DIBP 4 or 5 times during this period, were always sitting on this forum, but when DIBP told me not to call for another year as ESC is in progress. We lost hope.
> 
> Then in March, we were stuck in Yemen war, got out of there with gr8 difficulty. stayed a couple of months in Pakistan, then our office moved to Jordan in June. I am here since then.
> 
> Even now we were hoping to get grant sometime in January or February 2016.
> 
> But by the grace of God, we received it now. It is like an Eid gift for US.
> 
> For those who are waiting, just don't lose hope. God is up there, watching you and testing your patience. Guess what this around the corner myth is true.


----------



## evatall

Dear All ,
I've submitted an EOI on June 22, 2015 under the 190 Subclass (Any State), but my EOI status still shows and I quote:"The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points"
My ANZSCO code is 233512 (Mechanical Engineering) and my IELTS score is : R=9 , L=8 , S=7 , W=6.5 .
Do I need to wait more for the invitation or has anyone got any suggestions ?
Waiting forward for your replies.
Love!
EVA


----------



## ILY

evatall said:


> Dear All ,
> I've submitted an EOI on June 22, 2015 under the 190 Subclass (Any State), but my EOI status still shows and I quote:"The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points"
> My ANZSCO code is 233512 (Mechanical Engineering) and my IELTS score is : R=9 , L=8 , S=7 , W=6.5 .
> Do I need to wait more for the invitation or has anyone got any suggestions ?
> Waiting forward for your replies.
> Love!
> EVA


Better you select each state in each EOI make 5 separate EOI. Instead of selecting "Any State".

Following states offering sponsorship for your code.

NSW
NT
TAS
VIC
WA

I hope you will get invitation, then very quickly may be within a week.


----------



## evatall

ILY said:


> Better you select each state in each EOI make 5 separate EOI. Instead of selecting "Any State".
> 
> Following states offering sponsorship for your code.
> 
> NSW
> NT
> TAS
> VIC
> WA
> 
> I hope you will get invitation, then very quickly may be within a week.


Thanks Ily for your reply.
Is it legal to submit 5 different EOI ?


----------



## saggi_au

evatall said:


> Dear All ,
> I've submitted an EOI on June 22, 2015 under the 190 Subclass (Any State), but my EOI status still shows and I quote:"The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points"
> My ANZSCO code is 233512 (Mechanical Engineering) and my IELTS score is : R=9 , L=8 , S=7 , W=6.5 .
> Do I need to wait more for the invitation or has anyone got any suggestions ?
> Waiting forward for your replies.
> Love!
> EVA


You can also apply for Victoria State Nomination (If interested for Victoria) separately. Similarly, you can also send request for sponsorship for any other states who have this process (I know for Victoria as I got sponsorship from there after applying separately referencing my EOI).

As soon as Victoria or any other state nominates you, your EOI will automatically be updated as "Invited". Or else you will have to wait to be picked up.


----------



## mgkarthick

Hi saggi_au,

Would like to get your advise and processing procedure for VIC nomination...

ICT BA - EOI submitted on 19th September 3 AM AEST with 65 points. My age will be 33 by 14th Dec. Could you suggest - should I go for 190 or stick 189 till Dec first friday invite.... Please advise.

I have to VIC, please let me know the procedure as I have already filed EOI on 19th Sep for 189 with 65. If I edit same EOI with 190, my DOE will change and hence there would be a problem. Do I have to create new EOI. Is that legal? 

Regards, Karthick


----------



## sivakumar s s

Many Many hearty congrats Qasim 

Won the Golden Cup :first:





QasimAslam said:


> Hey GUYS. Woke up in the morning. In normal routine checked my mobile. My Agent sent me the portal message of final installment, i was confused why he is asking for money, once i opened the email, it was written, you got the grant, and final payment is due.
> 
> I came running to my laptop, opened the immiaccount, and yeah our(Me and my Wife) status was finalised. :second:
> 
> We are very happy today, Alhamdulillah. Waited for 1 Year and 17 days for this especially after giving medicals.
> 
> For those enthusiastic about my story:
> 
> In November and December 2014, then in january and february 2015, we were checking my ImmiAccount daily, called DIBP 4 or 5 times during this period, were always sitting on this forum, but when DIBP told me not to call for another year as ESC is in progress. We lost hope.
> 
> Then in March, we were stuck in Yemen war, got out of there with gr8 difficulty. stayed a couple of months in Pakistan, then our office moved to Jordan in June. I am here since then.
> 
> Even now we were hoping to get grant sometime in January or February 2016.
> 
> But by the grace of God, we received it now. It is like an Eid gift for US.
> 
> For those who are waiting, just don't lose hope. God is up there, watching you and testing your patience. Guess what this around the corner myth is true.


----------



## saggi_au

mgkarthick said:


> Hi saggi_au,
> 
> Would like to get your advise and processing procedure for VIC nomination...
> 
> ICT BA - EOI submitted on 19th September 3 AM AEST with 65 points. My age will be 33 by 14th Dec. Could you suggest - should I go for 190 or stick 189 till Dec first friday invite.... Please advise.
> 
> I have to VIC, please let me know the procedure as I have already filed EOI on 19th Sep for 189 with 65. If I edit same EOI with 190, my DOE will change and hence there would be a problem. Do I have to create new EOI. Is that legal?
> 
> Regards, Karthick


In order to apply for VIC nomination, the details steps are given here: Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

To summarize:
1) Check if your ANZSCO Code is applicable for VIC Nomination. 
2) If yes, check your eligibility criteria for VIC Nomination.
3) Submit your application for nomination on the in the link given in the detailed reference of "How to apply"
4) Wait for sometime and if they nominate you, you will get notified and your EOI status will be updated.

Also, before applying for 190 for VIC or any other state SS, please understand that once you get nominated and get invited by DIAC, you can not withdraw that and you will have to wait for invite to expire should you decide to not to go with the invite.

About multiple EOIs, I think you can have it until you get invited. As soon as you get invited, you can withdraw the remaining EOIs. But I am not 100% sure here. There are few other threads talking about it :

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/144116-multiple-eois.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/165810-submitting-multiple-eoi.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ve-multiple-eois-first-one-invited-state.html

However, I would prefer to select both 189 and 190 in one EOI as there are options to select multiple types of Visa in one EOI. So, you might withdraw your existing EOI and create a new one with giving option for both 189 and 190.

About your age in December, I think that wont make you ineligible. You will loose 5 points for age but 60 point is still eligible, so that's your call. 

For me, the safe bet is to withdraw your current EOI and create a new one with both 189 and 190 visa options. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## mgkarthick

Hi Saggi_au,

Thanks for detailed explanation. I am eligible for VIC nomination: ICT BA - IELTS all 7 - 5 + years exp.

I have now two queries.

1. Website says: Live and work in VICTORIA. Is that mean. I can't travel and live at sydney for 2 weeks where my cousins are there. Should I inform anyone in VIC immigration department before departure anywhere.

2. As per your suggestion, If I withdraw my EOI now and re-submit with 189 and 190, the DOE will change. I will be 5 days behind. (19th Sep is my original 189 EOI). Please advise - If I could start the VIC nomination process without EOI and submit 190 based on Oct first round result. If Oct round result is not good, then I will submit 190 with 70 points. Could I get invited in the next immediate round? (Because currently 65 is running, so 70 would be good to get in the immediate invitation round.) so that I wont go to 60 at all. I would be in safer side.

If my question is confusing, I would be happy to talk to you. Please drop your contact number to (moderated)I will call you. Kindly support.

Regards...




saggi_au said:


> In order to apply for VIC nomination, the details steps are given here: Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria
> 
> To summarize:
> 1) Check if your ANZSCO Code is applicable for VIC Nomination.
> 2) If yes, check your eligibility criteria for VIC Nomination.
> 3) Submit your application for nomination on the in the link given in the detailed reference of "How to apply"
> 4) Wait for sometime and if they nominate you, you will get notified and your EOI status will be updated.
> 
> Also, before applying for 190 for VIC or any other state SS, please understand that once you get nominated and get invited by DIAC, you can not withdraw that and you will have to wait for invite to expire should you decide to not to go with the invite.
> 
> About multiple EOIs, I think you can have it until you get invited. As soon as you get invited, you can withdraw the remaining EOIs. But I am not 100% sure here. There are few other threads talking about it :
> 
> 
> 
> However, I would prefer to select both 189 and 190 in one EOI as there are options to select multiple types of Visa in one EOI. So, you might withdraw your existing EOI and create a new one with giving option for both 189 and 190.
> 
> About your age in December, I think that wont make you ineligible. You will loose 5 points for age but 60 point is still eligible, so that's your call.
> 
> For me, the safe bet is to withdraw your current EOI and create a new one with both 189 and 190 visa options.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## QasimAslam

sivakumar s s said:


> Many Many hearty congrats Qasim
> 
> Won the Golden Cup :first:


Thanks Siva 

See you there in Adelaide.


----------



## ausmsc

Hello Guys,

can you please share EOI time line spreadsheet.. I had already received grant long back but my cousin had submitted EOI on 8 June, 2015 but still haven't heard anything from NSW as of now. 

looking forward to get prompt reply from future Aussi 

all the very best for your application!!


----------



## Abhilashrs

Hi,
Any august applicant received mail from CO for 190 visa type?
Thanks,
Abhilash


----------



## varunkm1706

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi,
> Any august applicant received mail from CO for 190 visa type?
> Thanks,
> Abhilash


Today one person who filed on 4th August, got CO assigned


----------



## Abhilashrs

varunkm1706 said:


> Today one person who filed on 4th August, got CO assigned


Thanks for the reply. That's sounds great. I have filed 12 Aug. Believe I may hear soon. If you have access to Google doc link. please share it. I will update mine.


----------



## saggi_au

mgkarthick said:


> Hi Saggi_au,
> 
> Thanks for detailed explanation. I am eligible for VIC nomination: ICT BA - IELTS all 7 - 5 + years exp.
> 
> I have now two queries.
> 
> 1. Website says: Live and work in VICTORIA. Is that mean. I can't travel and live at sydney for 2 weeks where my cousins are there. Should I inform anyone in VIC immigration department before departure anywhere.
> 
> That should be OK. As a state sponsored candidate, it's your responsibility to live and work in that state for 2 years but you can travel anywhere in Australia.
> 
> 2. As per your suggestion, If I withdraw my EOI now and re-submit with 189 and 190, the DOE will change. I will be 5 days behind. (19th Sep is my original 189 EOI). Please advise - If I could start the VIC nomination process without EOI and submit 190 based on Oct first round result. If Oct round result is not good, then I will submit 190 with 70 points. Could I get invited in the next immediate round? (Because currently 65 is running, so 70 would be good to get in the immediate invitation round.) so that I wont go to 60 at all. I would be in safer side.
> 
> I think a 5-10 days change in DOE should not matter. I would suggest you wait for Oct round and if you dont get invite, then you can safely replace your EOI with 189 and 190 options.
> 
> If my question is confusing, I would be happy to talk to you. Please drop your contact number to [email protected]. I will call you. Kindly support.
> 
> Regards...


Please see responses inline.


----------



## sahilsharma

Thanks for the responses.

Can we land somewhere else in AUS (other than sponsored state) for sometime and then move to sponsored state with a job in hand?? 
I have my relatives in WA, which is not the sponsored state for me.


Any experiences/information is highly regarded on this situation.




saggi_au said:


> Please see responses inline.


----------



## Abhilashrs

Hi,
Any CO allocation or direct grand for 190 type visa?
Thanks


----------



## saggi_au

sahilsharma said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> Can we land somewhere else in AUS (other than sponsored state) for sometime and then move to sponsored state with a job in hand??
> I have my relatives in WA, which is not the sponsored state for me.
> 
> 
> Any experiences/information is highly regarded on this situation.


I think, for 190 visa, the obligation is to stay and work in the sponsoring state for at least two years (not sure if its initial two years or two years in total of 5 years visa period) but you can go anywhere in Australia to visit or staying with family temporarily. I'll let you know if I get more details on it after my application is finalized.


----------



## andrew64

saggi_au said:


> I think, for 190 visa, the obligation is to stay and work in the sponsoring state for at least two years (not sure if its initial two years or two years in total of 5 years visa period) but you can go anywhere in Australia to visit or staying with family temporarily. I'll let you know if I get more details on it after my application is finalized.


its initial .


----------



## nirav_2082000

Hi Guys, 

Can someone suggest me solution for uploading the documents to my application? Submitted my 190 application on 22 August and just want to upload my Australian tax document. 

I tried with attach documents and it opened new window. However nothing appeared on that window it was totally blank.


----------



## Rupali M

Hello All,

I m new here in this forum.
We have applied for 190 visa for victoria with 60 points + 5 points from state = 65 points for ICT business analyst.
EOI applied yesterday on 30th Oct 2015.
By when can we expect an invite , please advise.


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

Rupali M said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I m new here in this forum.
> We have applied for 190 visa for victoria with 60 points + 5 points from state = 65 points for ICT business analyst.
> EOI applied yesterday on 30th Oct 2015.
> By when can we expect an invite , please advise.


Hi Rupali ..... Tentative 50-60 days as per latest trending for Invite. Keep following expact forumn


----------



## VickyNZ

Any one got CO assigned or any update from CO after 17th August.


----------



## Piyali24

*190 Visa Grant*

Got our Grant today for South Australia. Direct grant. Applied on 17th August. Exactly 6 weeks.


----------



## Panyang27

Piyali24 said:


> Got our Grant today for South Australia. Direct grant. Applied on 17th August. Exactly 6 weeks.


Congrats!!


----------



## janv

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi,
> Any august applicant received mail from CO for 190 visa type?
> Thanks,
> Abhilash


Hi Abhilash,
Exactly when did you submit the EOI?


----------



## Mohamadhawi

i lodge my application for 190 on 3 June 2015, it still showing in progress, they are very slow !!


----------



## varunkm1706

Piyali24 said:


> Got our Grant today for South Australia. Direct grant. Applied on 17th August. Exactly 6 weeks.


Hi ..congratulations...can you please share your job code....as even we have applied for South Australia


----------



## SreeSam

Mohamadhawi said:


> i lodge my application for 190 on 3 June 2015, it still showing in progress, they are very slow !!


Hi,
Did you get your CO assigned ? any mail communication/call after you lodged ?

I also lodged my visa on 5th June. Got my CO on Aug 3 and employment verification call on Oct 1st

Thanks,
Sree


----------



## Mohamadhawi

SreeSam said:


> Hi,
> Did you get your CO assigned ? any mail communication/call after you lodged ?
> 
> I also lodged my visa on the same date. Got my CO on Aug 3 and employment verification call on Oct 1st
> 
> Thanks,
> Sree


well yes i have received an email on 20 of July from CO asking for form 80 and i did it, after that no update, how you know for the call employment verification??

thanks


----------



## SreeSam

Mohamadhawi said:


> well yes i have received an email on 20 of July from CO asking for form 80 and i did it, after that no update, how you know for the call employment verification??
> 
> thanks


Oh good. I thought there was no communication to you regarding the application. I think even your application should be under external checks , since it took this long. Just my guess !

Aus high commission in India had called my previous company HR, Manager and me regarding the same. 


Lets hope that we would soon receive our grants!

Thanks,
Sreesam


----------



## harmeet_gr

Got direct grant today


----------



## farhanziaf

Hi,

I applied for 190 job code 261313 with 60 points in total on 3-Aug-2015, no correspondence of any sort from AUS Immig Dept. Any idea how long it gonna take?


----------



## varunkm1706

harmeet_gr said:


> Got direct grant today


Congratulations..please share your timeline.........


----------



## danumelb

blehill said:


> Congratulations to all who got the grant.
> 
> Please update the tracker.....
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


Hi Blehil,

Do you have any idea about the current NSW 190 sponsorship offering for 263311 - Telecom Engineer job category. Has NSW offer any nominations for this job category recently ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ILY

danumelb said:


> Hi Blehil,
> 
> Do you have any idea about the current NSW 190 sponsorship offering for 263311 - Telecom Engineer job category. Has NSW offer any nominations for this job category recently ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/

Check here


----------



## kgsk1003

SreeSam said:


> Oh good. I thought there was no communication to you regarding the application. I think even your application should be under external checks , since it took this long. Just my guess !
> 
> Aus high commission in India had called my previous company HR, Manager and me regarding the same.
> 
> Lets hope that we would soon receive our grants!
> 
> Thanks,
> Sreesam


Hi Sreeram,
May I know, how did they contact your manager? On his mobile no?
In my case, I have submitted an affidivit for my previous company and mentioned my manager name, mail id and contact no(mob). But he left that company now. What would happen in my case?

Thanks 
KGSK


----------



## mattt

Hi 
I submitted EOI for 190 visa (55+5 pts) as structural engineer (233214). How long it may take to get an invitation? 
I've got 30 pts for age, 15 for masters , 10 for english.


----------



## sivakumar s s

harmeet_gr said:


> Got direct grant today


Many hearty congratulations Harmeet

Won the Golden :first:

My second wishes here.


----------



## ILY

sivakumar s s said:


> Many hearty congratulations Harmeet
> 
> Won the Golden :first:
> 
> My second wishes here.


How much time to wait after paying VAC2?

Thanks


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

Piyali24 said:


> Got our Grant today for South Australia. Direct grant. Applied on 17th August. Exactly 6 weeks.


Congratulations for the Victory !!:second:


----------



## SreeSam

kgsk1003 said:


> Hi Sreeram,
> May I know, how did they contact your manager? On his mobile no?
> In my case, I have submitted an affidivit for my previous company and mentioned my manager name, mail id and contact no(mob). But he left that company now. What would happen in my case?
> 
> Thanks
> KGSK


Hello KGSK,

They would call on the mobile to verify and they might call your previous company HR to check if you really worked there. Same happened in my case.

There try to contact by all means - email id/work phone number/mobile number - whichever works


----------



## Guddu82

Hey Guys,
After so much of tense months and days... I finally got my grant...
Had started my process last year in December and after multiple times of giving IELTS and PTE.. finally got it cleared in Feb 2015.

But things went upside down when on the second round of invitation in feb-15, my age had crossed 33 and I was reduced to 55 points.

It was only due to sheer dedication form my consultant, that he managed me to get a state nomination in may 2015.
Filed my 190 in the 1st week of june, and then again challenges started coming in in term of additional documents being asked for from DIBP...

And today early morning, my consultant, gave me a shock by calling and informing me that DIBP was asked for yet another document.

I was heart broken.. then he said that i have been granted my 190..

I was speechless...my heart beat stopped for a moment....

Yes friends... I've got my 190...

Had applied on the 5th of june 2015- NSW


----------



## christine2039

Congratulations!!!





Guddu82 said:


> Hey Guys,
> After so much of tense months and days... I finally got my grant...
> Had started my process last year in December and after multiple times of giving IELTS and PTE.. finally got it cleared in Feb 2015.
> 
> But things went upside down when on the second round of invitation in feb-15, my age had crossed 33 and I was reduced to 55 points.
> 
> It was only due to sheer dedication form my consultant, that he managed me to get a state nomination in may 2015.
> Filed my 190 in the 1st week of june, and then again challenges started coming in in term of additional documents being asked for from DIBP...
> 
> And today early morning, my consultant, gave me a shock by calling and informing me that DIBP was asked for yet another document.
> 
> I was heart broken.. then he said that i have been granted my 190..
> 
> I was speechless...my heart beat stopped for a moment....
> 
> Yes friends... I've got my 190...
> 
> Had applied on the 5th of june 2015- NSW


----------



## sivakumar s s

ILY said:


> How much time to wait after paying VAC2?
> 
> Thanks


Just two weeks dear


----------



## sivakumar s s

Many many hearty congrats won the golden :first: cup

Cheers



Guddu82 said:


> Hey Guys,
> After so much of tense months and days... I finally got my grant...
> Had started my process last year in December and after multiple times of giving IELTS and PTE.. finally got it cleared in Feb 2015.
> 
> But things went upside down when on the second round of invitation in feb-15, my age had crossed 33 and I was reduced to 55 points.
> 
> It was only due to sheer dedication form my consultant, that he managed me to get a state nomination in may 2015.
> Filed my 190 in the 1st week of june, and then again challenges started coming in in term of additional documents being asked for from DIBP...
> 
> And today early morning, my consultant, gave me a shock by calling and informing me that DIBP was asked for yet another document.
> 
> I was heart broken.. then he said that i have been granted my 190..
> 
> I was speechless...my heart beat stopped for a moment....
> 
> Yes friends... I've got my 190...
> 
> Had applied on the 5th of june 2015- NSW


----------



## kaazme

I just cleared my skill assessment as Engineering Technologist. I showed 1 year experience and ilets score of 7 each. I applied for state nomination in New South Wales. I have 60 points with 5 points of state. I want to know how much chances i have to get the state nomination and how much time it will take?? is there any risk of failure.?? kindly guide me


----------



## kgsk1003

Guddu82 said:


> Hey Guys,
> After so much of tense months and days... I finally got my grant...
> Had started my process last year in December and after multiple times of giving IELTS and PTE.. finally got it cleared in Feb 2015.
> 
> But things went upside down when on the second round of invitation in feb-15, my age had crossed 33 and I was reduced to 55 points.
> 
> It was only due to sheer dedication form my consultant, that he managed me to get a state nomination in may 2015.
> Filed my 190 in the 1st week of june, and then again challenges started coming in in term of additional documents being asked for from DIBP...
> 
> And today early morning, my consultant, gave me a shock by calling and informing me that DIBP was asked for yet another document.
> 
> I was heart broken.. then he said that i have been granted my 190..
> 
> I was speechless...my heart beat stopped for a moment....
> 
> Yes friends... I've got my 190...
> 
> Had applied on the 5th of june 2015- NSW


Congratulations and good luck, Guddu. By the way what is the occupation you have applied for? 261313?


----------



## ran_aus

Hello friends,
I am happy to share my joy with you guys.
Today i got the golden mail of grant for subclass 190 for NSW.


----------



## varunkm1706

ran_aus said:


> Hello friends,
> I am happy to share my joy with you guys.
> Today i got the golden mail of grant for subclass 190 for NSW.


Congratulations and all the best for future............


----------



## ran_aus

Thanka Varun


----------



## Panyang27

ran_aus said:


> Hello friends,
> I am happy to share my joy with you guys.
> Today i got the golden mail of grant for subclass 190 for NSW.


Congrats ran! When did you lodge your application?


----------



## Ragul28

I ve few queries about Form 80.

1. Residence Address History in last 10 years : 
I've stayed near University during college time & around workplace , but i would return to home every weekend or once in a fortnight. I'm not showing these temporary residences in PCC & Police also accepted that. Do i have to mention these addresses in Form 80 or i could put my home-address '' Since Birth to Now'' as in PCC ?

2. Proposed dates : 
Is it mandatory to give the proposed dats of arrival at Australia or can leave that question saying ''No Proposed Dates''

3. Residential address in Australia : 
This is the crucial question for me. Is it mandatory to give a residential address in SA where i could stay after arrival ?
At the moment , i've no idea which address i might give !


----------



## Tashi_Norem

Panyang27 said:


> Congrats ran! When did you lodge your application?



Congrats...Can you please share your timeline and Occupation plz.


----------



## Ragul28

Varun bro, what did CO request you ? 
Any further documentation !

Why you didn't get the Direct Grant ?


----------



## mgkarthick

ICT BA

My VIC SS rejected. applied on 28th Sept. Got response today.

I have been with an Anutralian Company in Bangalore for 6 years. Still they have not considered. If I get 190, I would get immediate offer to work in Melbourne office.

I am planning to request them to re-evaluate the application. Will explain my profile and company's interest in me. However, no letters will be provided until I get 190 (GSM). Any advise would be highly appreciated.

Thanks, Karthick


----------



## Ria_libran

mgkarthick said:


> ICT BA
> 
> My VIC SS rejected. applied on 28th Sept. Got response today.
> 
> I have been with an Anutralian Company in Bangalore for 6 years. Still they have not considered. If I get 190, I would get immediate offer to work in Melbourne office.
> 
> I am planning to request them to re-evaluate the application. Will explain my profile and company's interest in me. However, no letters will be provided until I get 190 (GSM). Any advise would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, Karthick


They rejected even after you had your skill assessment approved for those 6 years ?


----------



## mgkarthick

Yes Ria... I have 6.2 BA accessed by ACS (10 points) and IELTS 7 in all as demanded by VIC SS.






Ria_libran said:


> They rejected even after you had your skill assessment approved for those 6 years ?


----------



## Tashi_Norem

mgkarthick said:


> Yes Ria... I have 6.2 BA accessed by ACS (10 points) and IELTS 7 in all as demanded by VIC SS.




Hi..You are rejected by Victoria or DIBP? Just asking out of curiosity 

Regards


----------



## mgkarthick

Vic 



tashi_norem said:


> hi..you are rejected by victoria or dibp? Just asking out of curiosity
> 
> regards


----------



## Ria_libran

mgkarthick said:


> Yes Ria... I have 6.2 BA accessed by ACS (10 points) and IELTS 7 in all as demanded by VIC SS.


That is very sad and strange... how can they reject your work exp if it has been assessed by the relevant authority. What is the point of getting Skill evaluation done, putting time, money and efforts, if the state has to again re-assess it ! :smash: 
Sorry for you.


----------



## saggi_au

mgkarthick said:


> ICT BA
> 
> My VIC SS rejected. applied on 28th Sept. Got response today.
> 
> I have been with an Anutralian Company in Bangalore for 6 years. Still they have not considered. If I get 190, I would get immediate offer to work in Melbourne office.
> 
> I am planning to request them to re-evaluate the application. Will explain my profile and company's interest in me. However, no letters will be provided until I get 190 (GSM). Any advise would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, Karthick


Did they provide any info why they rejected it? Also, if your company is ready to send you, you might look at the temp work visas as a second option?


----------



## kaazme

mgkarthick said:


> ICT BA
> 
> My VIC SS rejected. applied on 28th Sept. Got response today.
> 
> I have been with an Anutralian Company in Bangalore for 6 years. Still they have not considered. If I get 190, I would get immediate offer to work in Melbourne office.
> 
> I am planning to request them to re-evaluate the application. Will explain my profile and company's interest in me. However, no letters will be provided until I get 190 (GSM). Any advise would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, Karthick


very sad bro, please tell the reason they must have mentioned for rejection


----------



## Ragul28

kaazme said:


> very sad bro, please tell the reason they must have mentioned for rejection


I think it's due to minimum IELTS requirement of minimum 7 in all bands :confused2:


----------



## mgkarthick

They provided very general reasons... not specific.


Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:

 your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

 the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria, 

 the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,

 your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria 

 the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation. 




kaazme said:


> very sad bro, please tell the reason they must have mentioned for rejection


----------



## Ragul28

Query about Form 80.

Can anyone tell me how to give the details of the places you stay during your time in Australia ??
I'm outside Australia now.

May i go with ''no places'' , but CO might ask for a certain place when he takes my case !


----------



## mgkarthick

Hi Ragul.

Nope... please refer below.

•	ACS - ICT BA 261111 – Considered my 10 years as BA and assessed 6.3 years (from July 2009) for GSM purpose (DIBP 10 points).
•	IELTS all 7 Proficient (Listening 7.5 | Reading 7.5 | Writing 7 | Speaking 7)





Ragul28 said:


> I think it's due to minimum IELTS requirement of minimum 7 in all bands :confused2:


----------



## kaazme

mgkarthick said:


> Hi Ragul.
> 
> Nope... please refer below.
> 
> •	ACS - ICT BA 261111 – Considered my 10 years as BA and assessed 6.3 years (from July 2009) for GSM purpose (DIBP 10 points).
> •	IELTS all 7 Proficient (Listening 7.5 | Reading 7.5 | Writing 7 | Speaking 7)


very sad and bad. apply for some other state, and 189


----------



## Ragul28

kaazme said:


> very sad and bad. apply for some other state, and 189


Yes, he should go to Vicoria with 189 Visa


----------



## kaazme

Ragul28 said:


> Yes, he should go to Vicoria with 189 Visa


yes


----------



## mgkarthick

Thanks Ragul and Kaazme for your words...

Hoping for that... very few rounds left to reach my 189 65 pts ICT BA (DOE 19th Sep) before Dec 14th is my birthday (that day, I don't get gift, might be penalised by 5 points)

First time, I hate my BD... 

Regards, Karthick



kaazme said:


> yes


----------



## kaazme

mgkarthick said:


> Thanks Ragul and Kaazme for your words...
> 
> Hoping for that... very few rounds left to reach my 189 65 pts ICT BA (DOE 19th Sep) before Dec 14th is my birthday (that day, I don't get gift, might be penalised by 5 points)
> 
> First time, I hate my BD...
> 
> Regards, Karthick


my well wishes are with you. why not you try other state for 190., try SA, they are very quick in giving nomination


----------



## hlagvankar

Hi Guys

Quick question. I have Victoria State Sponsored visa and my friend has NSW state sponsored visa. We were thinking to go together in Feb 2016 . Does anyone know whether I can land in sydney and then go to Melbourne or vice versa?


----------



## 3sh

hlagvankar said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Quick question. I have Victoria State Sponsored visa and my friend has NSW state sponsored visa. We were thinking to go together in Feb 2016 . Does anyone know whether I can land in sydney and then go to Melbourne or vice versa?


Hey hlagvankar,

I don't think it is possible. If you read the conditions of the VIC SS nomination letter that you have received, the first point says your 2 year commitment start upon arrival in Australia. Which means, your entry point should be inside VIC.

I don't know if NSW has the same conditions. But you can land on Sydney and take a transit to your destination in VIC. Because, immigration happens only when you are about to leave the airport. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ozTov

Not necessarily, the entry point can be anywhere in Australia. Lots others have made their PR validation trip to other states than their sponsoring state.

It's not a problem at all. The two year commitment is more of a moral obligation which one should respect if no crucial reason to violate that arises.



3sh said:


> Hey hlagvankar,
> 
> I don't think it is possible. If you read the conditions of the VIC SS nomination letter that you have received, the first point says your 2 year commitment start upon arrival in Australia. Which means, your entry point should be inside VIC.
> 
> I don't know if NSW has the same conditions. But you can land on Sydney and take a transit to your destination in VIC. Because, immigration happens only when you are about to leave the airport.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## ran_aus

Hi Guys,

I got a subclass 190 pr visa. I am planning to move to SYD in Feb 2016. I have zeroed a flight which lands in SYD around 9 PM. Would it be advisable/safe to land at night.


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

ran_aus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a subclass 190 pr visa. I am planning to move to SYD in Feb 2016. I have zeroed a flight which lands in SYD around 9 PM. Would it be advisable/safe to land at night.


Hi ... Can you please share your timelines


----------



## ran_aus

ROHIT_AUS said:


> Hi ... Can you please share your timelines


Hi Rohit_Aus,

I will move in 3 week of feb.
Are you also planning to move in Feb ?


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

ran_aus said:


> Hi Rohit_Aus,
> 
> I will move in 3 week of feb.
> Are you also planning to move in Feb ?


Yes, I have similar plans. When did you applied for the visa ?


----------



## Panyang27

Does anyone knows the number of gsm Adelaide please? I would like to call to ask about my visa status...


----------



## varunkm1706

Panyang27 said:


> Does anyone knows the number of gsm Adelaide please? I would like to call to ask about my visa status...


+61 731367000.......all the best


----------



## Panyang27

Thanks a lot!


----------



## gchabs

Hello All!

Can someone please clarify and confirm whether Forms 1221 and Form 80 have to be submitted to get the Grant. 

Since CO got assigned I was only asked to undergo.medicals and not been requested yet to submit the Form 80 and Form 1221. 

Does that mean I will be asked to submit them next or grants are also given without these forms ??

Many thanks,
G


----------



## Panyang27

gchabs said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Can someone please clarify and confirm whether Forms 1221 and Form 80 have to be submitted to get the Grant.
> 
> Since CO got assigned I was only asked to undergo.medicals and not been requested yet to submit the Form 80 and Form 1221.
> 
> Does that mean I will be asked to submit them next or grants are also given without these forms ??
> 
> Many thanks,
> G


I think it depends if the CO asked for those forms... Though we might have to do it beforehand just in case CO will ask about it.


----------



## Panyang27

gchabs said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Can someone please clarify and confirm whether Forms 1221 and Form 80 have to be submitted to get the Grant.
> 
> Since CO got assigned I was only asked to undergo.medicals and not been requested yet to submit the Form 80 and Form 1221.
> 
> Does that mean I will be asked to submit them next or grants are also given without these forms ??
> 
> Many thanks,
> G


Gchabs when did they ask you to do medical?


----------



## sivakumar s s

gchabs said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Can someone please clarify and confirm whether Forms 1221 and Form 80 have to be submitted to get the Grant.
> 
> Since CO got assigned I was only asked to undergo.medicals and not been requested yet to submit the Form 80 and Form 1221.
> 
> Does that mean I will be asked to submit them next or grants are also given without these forms ??
> 
> Many thanks,
> G


Form 80 if you wish submit it......

Form 1221 is not required until unless it is asked by CO.....


----------



## Panyang27

Hi! Can anyone please give me the link to the spreadsheet for 190 visa grants.. Thank you


----------



## andreyx108b

Panyang27 said:


> Hi! Can anyone please give me the link to the spreadsheet for 190 visa grants.. Thank you


Check in the tracker mate.


----------



## Panyang27

Hi guys sorry... What is the number of GSM Adelaide onshore?


----------



## Sgamba

Panyang27 said:


> Hi guys sorry... What is the number of GSM Adelaide onshore?


What do you mean?

Then I have another question regarding South Australia State sponsorship.

The fact that the nomination places left went down from High to Medium in a particular category might affect the invitation process of someone who already applied in that category for the State sponsor and is waiting for an invite?

Also, does South Australia consider the score of applicants in sending the invites or they consider just the date of effect?


----------



## slk512

*190 - Bridging Visa*

Hi Everyone,
I lodged my 190 visa application today as a primary applicant. previously we were on temporary visa in which my spouse was primary applicant. Now I got bridging visa notification with only my spouse detail but not mine. I am confused whether its DIBP mistake or by rule i have not been granted bridging visa. Does any one know about it or experienced ? , please let me know .. its so confusing. otherwise i have to quit my job and leave Australia as a primary applicant . thanks


----------



## ankur_1900

*NSW SS 261111 timelines*

hi All

I have submitted NSW SS with 60+5 points under 261111 ICT BA on 14th Oct 2015. Any idea how long do i need to wait based on current trends? 

Thanks for your response


----------



## slk512

Hi ankur_1900,

I got Victoria State invitation within 3 days after submission of my application. However i have provided all additional support document.


----------



## ankur_1900

slk512 said:


> Hi ankur_1900,
> 
> I got Victoria State invitation within 3 days after submission of my application. However i have provided all additional support document.


hey..was it for 261111 and with same points 60+5?


----------



## gchabs

Panyang27 said:


> Gchabs when did they ask you to do medical?


On the 17th of September I got an email that read something on the lines of CO being allocated who further requested me to only undergo medicals back then. My results were uploaded on 4th of Oct.

Haven't heard anything since then.

So what do you reckon, will I be contacted again by my CO requesting me to fill and upload the form 1221 and form 80? Or less likely now considering she already contacted me once for medicals and could have also requested to submit the forms if there were required?

Regards,
G


----------



## Panyang27

Well I told my friend before to call them after she submitted the requested documents... Then her PR was given 2 days after... But now I'm hesitant to do it for myself. I have given the requested documents last 3 days ago... I'm also waiting for the result..


----------



## Panyang27

gchabs said:


> Panyang27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gchabs when did they ask you to do medical?
> 
> 
> 
> On the 17th of September I got an email that read something on the lines of CO being allocated who further requested me to only undergo medicals back then. My results were uploaded on 4th of Oct.
> 
> Haven't heard anything since then.
> 
> So what do you reckon, will I be contacted again by my CO requesting me to fill and upload the form 1221 and form 80? Or less likely now considering she already contacted me once for medicals and could have also requested to submit the forms if there were required?
> 
> Regards,
> G
Click to expand...

I reckon not all of the COs asks for form 80 and 1221... But just get ready just in case they ask for it... I hope they'll contact soon..


----------



## gchabs

Cheers then,

So these forms 1221 and 80 have to be filled in using a pen only ? Or I can type in my details?

Please clarify,
G


----------



## mahender8

Hi,

can anyone suggest about me as per my signature when i will get nomination for NSW??/


----------



## Panyang27

gchabs said:


> Cheers then,
> 
> So these forms 1221 and 80 have to be filled in using a pen only ? Or I can type in my details?
> 
> Please clarify,
> G


I used pen... Because it was written in the instructions to use pen and that it should be capital letters...? I'm not really sure but yea.. I just followed the instructions... Should we call them on Monday? I'm really anxious haha I can't wait anymore..


----------



## rajrajinin

gchabs said:


> Cheers then,
> 
> So these forms 1221 and 80 have to be filled in using a pen only ? Or I can type in my details?
> 
> Please clarify,
> G


Well, I have punched in the details in the pdf file itself. Its an interactive pdf, hence I didnt used pen. Appended the scanned signature later on using pdf fill. 

I guess both pen and punching in details should be acceptable. 

Cheers.


----------



## Panyang27

I just rang gsm Adelaide and the girl who answered the phone told me that I may have to wait until the end of November...


----------



## g2754deep

Panyang27 said:


> I just rang gsm Adelaide and the girl who answered the phone told me that I may have to wait until the end of November...


Hi Panyang

When did you apply for your visa?


----------



## gskumar

*Hi*

Hi All,

I have lodged 190 visa(State Sponsorship - VIC) on 22 Sep 2015 and uploaded all the required documents including PCC and also medicals done. What is the time lines to get CO allocation?

Cheers,
Kumar


----------



## Panyang27

g2754deep said:


> Panyang27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just rang gsm Adelaide and the girl who answered the phone told me that I may have to wait until the end of November...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Panyang
> 
> When did you apply for your visa?
Click to expand...

September 3... Then they asked me for Additional documents... When do you think they'll look at my papers again?


----------



## mahender8

Hi,

can anyone suggest about me as per my signature when i will get nomination for NSW??/


----------



## jayaanthjv

Panyang27 said:


> I just rang gsm Adelaide and the girl who answered the phone told me that I may have to wait until the end of November...


Hi, Panyang27, could you please share the contact details of GSM adelaide as I am on the same boat?


----------



## Panyang27

jayaanthjv said:


> Panyang27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just rang gsm Adelaide and the girl who answered the phone told me that I may have to wait until the end of November...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Panyang27, could you please share the contact details of GSM adelaide as I am on the same boat?
Click to expand...

Are you calling onshore or offshore?

1800 720 656 Onshore


----------



## jayaanthjv

Panyang27 said:


> Are you calling onshore or offshore?
> 
> 1800 720 656 Onshore


I will calling offshore


----------



## Rye1226

Hi All,

Been following this thread closely, My EOI was submitted last March 18, 2015 and there was no progress ever since. My profession falls under the category of Engineering technologist with a 55+5 points. Do you think the waiting time has been too long now, or will it improve ? Anyone on the same boat as I am?


----------



## aman_aus

sivakumar s s said:


> Many hearty congratulations Harmeet
> 
> Won the Golden :first:
> 
> My second wishes here.


Hi 
i have a question that on what basis CO is appointed for visa. I mean in some cases CO is appointed within a week and in others it took more than two months.

Do they follow the cap?


----------



## hlagvankar

Hi guys,

I have victoria state sponsored visa (190), do I need to carry passport everywhere once I enter in Victoria?


----------



## aman_aus

Hi 
i have a question that on what basis CO is appointed for visa. I mean in some cases CO is appointed within a week and in others it took more than two months.

Do they follow the cap?


----------



## aman_aus

hlagvankar said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i have victoria state sponsored visa (190), do i need to carry passport everywhere once i enter in victoria?


no u dnt need to carry your passport


----------



## hlagvankar

Hi All,

I'm planning to move to Australia (Melbourne) in Feb 2016. Can anyone suggest how can I arrange accommodation nearby Indian community or where can I find cheapest accommodation? 

I have another question, my friend has 190 visa NSW state (I also have 190 visa Victoria state), can he stay with me in Vic state without landing in Sydney or vice versa? I saw in couple of forums that it is moral obligation to stay in a State which nominated you?

Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## rajiv saini

ear friends I have a query.I have applied through an agent.My visa was lodged on 11-Aug-15 and CO was allocated on 23-Sep-15.I created my immi account also to keep track of my application.As soon as CO was allocated status in my immi account changed from APPLICATION RECEIVED to INFORMATION REQUESTED and it's the same since then.According to my agent he has uploaded all the requested documents.

Now my problem is that few people told me that as soon as the documents are uploaded immi account starts showing the date on which they were uploaded.But in my account there is no date mentioned.It still shows the option ATTACH DOCUMENTS and REQUEST COMPLETE button is there. 

Friends some u might have applied through agents.Pls guide me if it is ok or I need to do something.


----------



## Abhilashrs

Hi Friends,
Good news. I got my 190 visa granted yesterday (31 October) at 6:30 am IST. Thank you very much to the expat forum members for your kind heart felt support and prayers.
I will keep you posted about my experience after reaching Au by first week december.

God bless and best of luck to all my friends
Abhilash.


----------



## Ragul28

aman_aus said:


> Hi
> i have a question that on what basis CO is appointed for visa. I mean in some cases CO is appointed within a week and in others it took more than two months.
> 
> Do they follow the cap?


5 weeks is their response time...
Expect CO around 40th day from visa lodged date....


----------



## janv

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi Friends,
> Good news. I got my 190 visa granted yesterday (31 October) at 6:30 am IST. Thank you very much to the expat forum members for your kind heart felt support and prayers.
> I will keep you posted about my experience after reaching Au by first week december.
> 
> God bless and best of luck to all my friends
> Abhilash.


Hi,
Great news  congrats
When did u submit your EOI?


----------



## VickyNZ

janv said:


> Hi,
> Great news  congrats
> When did u submit your EOI?



Before asking same question please check his timeline in signature.
Everything is mentioned related to timelines


----------



## janv

VickyNZ said:


> Before asking same question please check his timeline in signature.
> Everything is mentioned related to timelines


EOI submitted date was missing thats why asked. 
FYI - I did see the signature before replying!:confused2:


----------



## mahender8

Hi,

Anyone who got EOI invite from NSW state nomination for 263111....(computer network..) having (55+5 points).

Pls let me know...


----------



## Gshone

Anyone submitted their eoi with 65 points to NSW state sponsorship. Is it hard to get an invitation now?


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

Any latest case of 190 Grant from SA please update. I have been waiting for last 60 days since I have paid my VISA fees.


----------



## andreyx108b

ROHIT_AUS said:


> Any latest case of 190 Grant from SA please update. I have been waiting for last 60 days since I have paid my VISA fees.


Mate, its a good sign 60 days is a long wait... But its good - your grant may well be before NY...


----------



## arlmz

Hi guys,

I got 190 invite today, i tried to apply but it hanged when i click the pay now button when i tried again it says the link was used already, has this happened to anyone too? do you think i can still apply after this?

I'd appreciate any input.


----------



## anukris4

arlmz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got 190 invite today, i tried to apply but it hanged when i click the pay now button when i tried again it says the link was used already, has this happened to anyone too? do you think i can still apply after this?
> 
> I'd appreciate any input.


Happened to me too today. i tried twice and both the times the submission failed stating the link was used too many times or it was shared with other people. I closed down google chrome completely, reopened it, and uploaded lesser number of documents. This worked for me. 
Maybe you should try the same. good luck!


----------



## arlmz

anukris4 said:


> Happened to me too today. i tried twice and both the times the submission failed stating the link was used too many times or it was shared with other people. I closed down google chrome completely, reopened it, and uploaded lesser number of documents. This worked for me.
> Maybe you should try the same. good luck!



it must be the reason, i checked and realised i uploaded around 50 plus mb. i will try again tonight, thanks heap.


----------



## arlmz

anukris4 said:


> Happened to me too today. i tried twice and both the times the submission failed stating the link was used too many times or it was shared with other people. I closed down google chrome completely, reopened it, and uploaded lesser number of documents. This worked for me.
> Maybe you should try the same. good luck!


it worked! yuhooo...


----------



## sm_adil2002

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi Friends,
> Good news. I got my 190 visa granted yesterday (31 October) at 6:30 am IST. Thank you very much to the expat forum members for your kind heart felt support and prayers.
> I will keep you posted about my experience after reaching Au by first week december.
> 
> God bless and best of luck to all my friends
> Abhilash.


Many Many Congratulations, Which state u have applied for? Whats is ur Initial Entry Date in the vis paper. Please update because I have to track max number of months given for 1st entry.


----------



## VinodMS

Hi, 

I am totally new and just started reading up. My experience and qualifications match 222312, investment manager. Can anyone tell me the initial steps so I can come up to speed quickly? Like should I do the PTE (english language test) as next step or submit EOI? When should I do the VETASSESS assessment, is that the next step? And should one check each state's website and contact them directly too?

Thanks a ton

Vinod


----------



## HWarraich

VinodMS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am totally new and just started reading up. My experience and qualifications match 222312, investment manager. Can anyone tell me the initial steps so I can come up to speed quickly? Like should I do the PTE (english language test) as next step or submit EOI? When should I do the VETASSESS assessment, is that the next step? And should one check each state's website and contact them directly too?
> 
> Thanks a ton
> 
> Vinod


Hi Vinod,

1. You need to have assesmemt from the accessing body for your occupation.

2. If that accessing body require IELTS/PTE, then you need to do that before submitting your application.

3. I suppose you are taking about state nomination, if this is the case, yes or else you can check below url:

https://www.anzscosearch.com/

Hope this helps you.


----------



## arlmz

hey guys, i read that 190 has 3 months time frame, does that include the NSW SS approval?


----------



## HWarraich

arlmz said:


> hey guys, i read that 190 has 3 months time frame, does that include the NSW SS approval?


No. Its time frame after appoval and visa lodgement.


----------



## arlmz

HWarraich said:


> No. Its time frame after appoval and visa lodgement.


oh, so 189 is shorter then? in the border website, it says 3 months for both, so if NSW SS approval is not included in that timeframe, 189 is definitely shorter.


----------



## rkukguy

HI All

I applied for the 190 visa with SA nomination on the 8th of August. It has been more than 3 months now and no CO has been allocated yet.

Could you please advise on this? Does it really take this long?

I have uploaded all docs except form 80. Could I be missing anything?


----------



## Rahul_Rao

*Multiple EOI*

Hi Guys,

I have question regarding EOI, I have submitted 189 EOI month back and I would like to apply for 190 now. I have doubt on this, shall I need to apply new EOI or shall I update 189 EOI with new subclass 190 ?
And if I update 189 EOI with new subclass it will change my submitted date to new date ( modification with 190 subclass will affect 189 EOI) If its changing I will be out of current queue.

Please help me on this I am really not sure what to do.

This thread helped me lot to gain knowledge, I really appreciate your kind help.

Regards,
Rao


----------



## HWarraich

arlmz said:


> oh, so 189 is shorter then? in the border website, it says 3 months for both, so if NSW SS approval is not included in that timeframe, 189 is definitely shorter.


Dear,

No, generally 189 is more time consuming than 190. However, in some of the cases it may be different situation.


----------



## Ls_aus

Such a long wait.Dont know what is happening.100 days gone after visa lodgement.

Category Finanacial Institution Branch Manager
Sponsoring State South Australia
Visa Lodged 11-Aug-15
CO Allocated 23-Sep-15 and asked for documents
Documents submitted 24-Sep-15
Grant ??????????


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

Ls_aus said:


> Such a long wait.Dont know what is happening.100 days gone after visa lodgement.
> 
> Category Finanacial Institution Branch Manager
> Sponsoring State South Australia
> Visa Lodged 11-Aug-15
> CO Allocated 23-Sep-15 and asked for documents
> Documents submitted 24-Sep-15
> Grant ??????????


Hi Ls_aus ... are you from Batala Punjab ?


----------



## Ls_aus

ROHIT_AUS said:


> Hi Ls_aus ... are you from Batala Punjab ?


yes sir


----------



## HWarraich

Ls_aus said:


> Such a long wait.Dont know what is happening.100 days gone after visa lodgement.
> 
> Category Finanacial Institution Branch Manager
> Sponsoring State South Australia
> Visa Lodged 11-Aug-15
> CO Allocated 23-Sep-15 and asked for documents
> Documents submitted 24-Sep-15
> Grant ??????????


Its better to upload documents before CO allocation. Else, you need to wait.


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

okay, whats your full name ? I am from Jalandhar and connected to Batala very closely. I keep on visiting there


----------



## sm_adil2002

rkukguy said:


> HI All
> 
> I applied for the 190 visa with SA nomination on the 8th of August. It has been more than 3 months now and no CO has been allocated yet.
> 
> Could you please advise on this? Does it really take this long?
> 
> I have uploaded all docs except form 80. Could I be missing anything?


Hi, for what category you have applied for.


----------



## starmoon

Rahul_Rao said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have question regarding EOI, I have submitted 189 EOI month back and I would like to apply for 190 now. I have doubt on this, shall I need to apply new EOI or shall I update 189 EOI with new subclass 190 ?
> And if I update 189 EOI with new subclass it will change my submitted date to new date ( modification with 190 subclass will affect 189 EOI) If its changing I will be out of current queue.
> 
> Please help me on this I am really not sure what to do.
> 
> This thread helped me lot to gain knowledge, I really appreciate your kind help.
> 
> Regards,
> Rao



Hi Rahul

First check your priority, where you want to go in ausiii. because in 190 you can go only state which you apply for. afterwards you have to think this all.
answer of your question is you have to apply for another EOI for 190. One person can apply multiple EOI so dont worry.
And processing for 190 is quite quick than 189. Becasue here you are specifically saying that you want to go to in this particular state only.


----------



## starmoon

Ls_aus said:


> Such a long wait.Dont know what is happening.100 days gone after visa lodgement.
> 
> Category Finanacial Institution Branch Manager
> Sponsoring State South Australia
> Visa Lodged 11-Aug-15
> CO Allocated 23-Sep-15 and asked for documents
> Documents submitted 24-Sep-15
> Grant ??????????


Hi,
yes waiting mode is not good. but then also you have to wait with patient , and you will get the grant. As per my knowledge now you are near to the border . So who knows next tern is yours also.

Regards,


----------



## Dan_Dan

Hello guys!

Could you help me, please? If I apply to 190 in VIC, for how long should I work/live there?

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## malbuquerque306

Dan_Dan said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Could you help me, please? If I apply to 190 in VIC, for how long should I work/live there?
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!


2 years, brazilian mate!


----------



## Sgamba

Dan_Dan said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Could you help me, please? If I apply to 190 in VIC, for how long should I work/live there?
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!


the 2 year living in that state is more a moral requirement than a real obligation.

However, if you are planning to apply for the Australian citizenship after a while, it's better to satisfy that requirement.


----------



## Ls_aus

starmoon said:


> Hi,
> yes waiting mode is not good. but then also you have to wait with patient , and you will get the grant. As per my knowledge now you are near to the border . So who knows next tern is yours also.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks for ur motivating words mate.


----------



## Panyang27

I applied for Bridging B because I'm having holiday way back home. I got the grant for Bridging B last Monday... Now I got my grant for 190 Visa! Huhuhu I wanna cry out loud... I have been waiting for it for so long... Now I can sleep and I don't have to check my email every minute! Thank you guys! You helped me a lot! :kissing_heart::kissing_heart::kissing_heart:


----------



## 3br4h!m

Prithi 22 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I had to reapply for my PCC through PSK in Hyd as the CO has requested for a new PCC.
> Earlier, I had got it done frm the Commissioner office directly. The wait game begins for me.
> I had applied for visa on 21st March and heard from the CO on 9th July.
> My bad not to check the procedure and listen to the consultant.
> Please let me know the timelines for the India PCC and if I can get the PCC the same day if I can show them the certificate from commissioner's office. My appointment at PSK is scheduled on Monday.
> Also, I have been asked for the employer reference and reasons for the non-migrating spouse.
> I feel it is going to take another month or two for me to get the grant  and losing good opportunities abroad.
> Congrats to all the guys who have got the grants.....keep us in your prayers.


So its confirmed that PCC from commissioners office directly is not accepted. Thanks!


----------



## odraodra

Good evening all,

I lodged my application on November 21st, for Subclass 190 for me and my spouse, my spouse is the main applicant.

I have attached all the required documentation except the Medical exams, PCC, form 1221 and form 80 for each applicant.

However, are currently expecting our first born child, so I wonder if I should continue to attach all the pending documents except the forms 1221, since I need to include our future son.

Given the current processing times, when should I expect to have my CO allocated.

Any advise regarding my case is much appreciated as I do not know if I should continue to attach all the remaining documents.

In addition, are birth certificates required? I only ask because there are other government forms that mentioned our age

Thank you


----------



## rajrajinin

odraodra said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> I lodged my application on November 21st, for Subclass 190 for me and my spouse, my spouse is the main applicant.
> 
> I have attached all the required documentation except the Medical exams, PCC, form 1221 and form 80 for each applicant.
> 
> However, are currently expecting our first born child, so I wonder if I should continue to attach all the pending documents except the forms 1221, since I need to include our future son.
> 
> Given the current processing times, when should I expect to have my CO allocated.
> 
> Any advise regarding my case is much appreciated as I do not know if I should continue to attach all the remaining documents.
> 
> In addition, are birth certificates required? I only ask because there are other government forms that mentioned our age
> 
> Thank you


Upload your documents with PCC. Once CO is allocated ask him/her to hold your case till the delivery. Post, you can fill change in circumstances form to add your child and do your medicals. 

Case officer will guide you on the steps to be taken.

For Date of birth, other docs like passport, school leaving certificate, etc will do.


----------



## amar_klanti

Hello Odraodra,

I will suggest you to upload everything except the PCC and medical. This will help to prolong the Initial Entry Date(IED). Wait for CO assign and when CO ask for medical and PCC then share your wife pregnancy and upload the form 1022 (change of circumstance) with wife medical report.

My case also same as your and I am trying to buy some time to delay my first landing date.

thanks,


odraodra said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> I lodged my application on November 21st, for Subclass 190 for me and my spouse, my spouse is the main applicant.
> 
> I have attached all the required documentation except the Medical exams, PCC, form 1221 and form 80 for each applicant.
> 
> However, are currently expecting our first born child, so I wonder if I should continue to attach all the pending documents except the forms 1221, since I need to include our future son.
> 
> Given the current processing times, when should I expect to have my CO allocated.
> 
> Any advise regarding my case is much appreciated as I do not know if I should continue to attach all the remaining documents.
> 
> In addition, are birth certificates required? I only ask because there are other government forms that mentioned our age
> 
> Thank you


----------



## 3br4h!m

amar_klanti said:


> Hello Odraodra,
> 
> I will suggest you to upload everything except the PCC and medical. This will help to prolong the Initial Entry Date(IED). Wait for CO assign and when CO ask for medical and PCC then share your wife pregnancy and upload the form 1022 (change of circumstance) with wife medical report.
> 
> My case also same as your and I am trying to buy some time to delay my first landing date.
> 
> thanks,


You can't delay initial entry date, you can just delay the grant. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## rajrajinin

amar_klanti said:


> Hello Odraodra,
> 
> I will suggest you to upload everything except the PCC and medical. This will help to prolong the Initial Entry Date(IED). Wait for CO assign and when CO ask for medical and PCC then share your wife pregnancy and upload the form 1022 (change of circumstance) with wife medical report.
> 
> My case also same as your and I am trying to buy some time to delay my first landing date.
> 
> thanks,



My bad, I was under impression that you have already done your PCC. If not, wait for CO to asks for it.


----------



## odraodra

Thank you all for your much appreciated feedback.

I will upload all the remaining documents.

In addition, based on previous experiences, when should I expect to have a CO allocated to my file.

Yes, I'm trying to prolong this process as much as possible and I wonder if the Xmas and New Year's holidays will help me in any way.

What's the consensus regarding this train of thought?


----------



## tahanpaa

Dear Mates,
After a long time I am in this forum actually i was little bit busy. What I want to say People said very much before coming in Australia in this forum but trust me this a nice country to live and everything is very much organized. 
I am here more than 1 month and get a casual job 2nd week of my arrival. From this job I can easily manage my house rent and food with my wife and 2 yrs old son.
I am now looking for some courses which will led me the work force of my category.
No worries if you get the visa believe it will be great God blessing for us.
Cheers!


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

Friends, its been 77 days I have been waiting for 190 Grant from SA. I have logged by VISA on 8th Sep and uploaded all docs upfront including Medicals, PCC & Form 1221. Till date I have not received any intimation from CO as well. I have called DIBP last week on 19th Nov and the lady was very polite to talk. After taking all my information like passport no. etc she told me that CO is already aligned to your case and you will hear soon from him. But no movement after that. 
Please suggest should I call them again, If YES than after how many days ?


----------



## stormchaserforu

tahanpaa said:


> Dear Mates,
> After a long time I am in this forum actually i was little bit busy. What I want to say People said very much before coming in Australia in this forum but trust me this a nice country to live and everything is very much organized.
> I am here more than 1 month and get a casual job 2nd week of my arrival. From this job I can easily manage my house rent and food with my wife and 2 yrs old son.
> I am now looking for some courses which will led me the work force of my category.
> No worries if you get the visa believe it will be great God blessing for us.
> Cheers!


Dear Tahanpaa,

Thank you for sharing your experience. Can you please tell me what casual jobs can we find there? I am planning to move with my wife and 2 yrs old son in few months. I am ready for doing any job initially till I get a job of my expertise. Please suggest.
Cheers n God bless


----------



## rajrajinin

ROHIT_AUS said:


> Friends, its been 77 days I have been waiting for 190 Grant from SA. I have logged by VISA on 8th Sep and uploaded all docs upfront including Medicals, PCC & Form 1221. Till date I have not received any intimation from CO as well. I have called DIBP last week on 19th Nov and the lady was very polite to talk. After taking all my information like passport no. etc she told me that CO is already aligned to your case and you will hear soon from him. But no movement after that.
> Please suggest should I call them again, If YES than after how many days ?


Hi,

I understand the pain of waiting. I would suggest you to call after a month. They do keep the records of the people calling them. 

Why not upload Form 80 till you hear from CO. You dont want CO to ask for the form and delay your grant.


----------



## odraodra

Good morning all,

Quick question regarding form 80.

Both of my parents are no longer married. In fact, I do not know if one of them is still alive or their place of residence.

For form 80, should I still include this parent whom I clearly do not have any communication?

Thank you


----------



## stamang

stormchaserforu said:


> Dear Tahanpaa,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experience. Can you please tell me what casual jobs can we find there? I am planning to move with my wife and 2 yrs old son in few months. I am ready for doing any job initially till I get a job of my expertise. Please suggest.
> Cheers n God bless


If you really want to know, 4 jobs- Cleaning (Top of them all), Chef, House-Keeping(Girls do this more but they say its hard), and Aged Care. This is it, my friend!


----------



## IvS

Hi folks, just my 5 cents:

Lodged: 09/11/2015
Docs uploaded: 09/11/2015
PCC uploaded: 09/11/2015
80, 1221 and CV: 17/11/2015 (requested by Skilled support)
Medicals: 25/11/2015
CO contact: 27/11/2015 (requested PTE scores sent via their system)
Waiting!


----------



## spark92

IvS said:


> Hi folks, just my 5 cents:
> 
> Lodged: 09/11/2015
> Docs uploaded: 09/11/2015
> PCC uploaded: 09/11/2015
> 80, 1221 and CV: 17/11/2015 (requested by Skilled support)
> Medicals: 25/11/2015
> CO contact: 27/11/2015 (requested PTE scores sent via their system)
> Waiting!


Who is this skilled support?


----------



## rajrajinin

spark92 said:


> Who is this skilled support?


I too was wondering.


----------



## Sha75

Alhamdulillah received the GOLDEN EMAIL today !! 

My waiting period was 27 days .


----------



## IvS

rajrajinin said:


> I too was wondering.


As far as I know Skilled Support department assists COs in collecting extra personal information such as form 80 or 1221. There were a few instances on this forum.


----------



## rajrajinin

IvS said:


> As far as I know Skilled Support department assists COs in collecting extra personal information such as form 80 or 1221. There were a few instances on this forum.


okay, I wasnt aware about this. Do they send an email asking for additional docs or it come as 'requested doc' in immi account.


----------



## IvS

rajrajinin said:


> okay, I wasnt aware about this. Do they send an email asking for additional docs or it come as 'requested doc' in immi account.


Email from skilled.support at border.gov.au with "Initial Request for Information"
Nothing poped up in immi account.

I've just replied to the email with documents attached and also uploaded same stuff to immi account


----------



## rajrajinin

IvS said:


> Email from skilled.support at border.gov.au with "Initial Request for Information"
> Nothing poped up in immi account.
> 
> I've just replied to the email with documents attached and also uploaded same stuff to immi account


Thanks for that information and wish you the speedy grant.


----------



## manreetvirk

request completed...now waiting...


----------



## spark92

How long does it take for a CO to be assigned if all documents are uploaded initially (and health clearance is provided)?


----------



## IvS

spark92 said:


> How long does it take for a CO to be assigned if all documents are uploaded initially (and health clearance is provided)?


Mine was 18 days, but normally 4-5 weeks.


----------



## spark92

IvS said:


> Mine was 18 days, but normally 4-5 weeks.


When was this? Also how do you check it?

Another thing is did you upload everything and expecting a direct grant? If so did you get your grant?


----------



## IvS

spark92 said:


> When was this? Also how do you check it?
> 
> Another thing is did you upload everything and expecting a direct grant? If so did you get your grant?


Contact on 27/11.

Was expecting direct grant but was requested spouse's English test sent officially via PTE.
Also needed to amend a couple of questions in form 80.
All submitted, waiting.


----------



## tahanpaa

stormchaserforu said:


> Dear Tahanpaa,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experience. Can you please tell me what casual jobs can we find there? I am planning to move with my wife and 2 yrs old son in few months. I am ready for doing any job initially till I get a job of my expertise. Please suggest.
> Cheers n God bless


You can get cafe job or bar job as Christmas is knocking at door there is so many jobs no worries. And i assure you 30 hr work per week can met your rent and food initially very smoothly.


----------



## spark92

IvS said:


> Contact on 27/11.
> 
> Was expecting direct grant but was requested spouse's English test sent officially via PTE.
> Also needed to amend a couple of questions in form 80.
> All submitted, waiting.


What were these questions if you don't mind?


----------



## Tashi_Norem

spark92 said:


> What were these questions if you don't mind?




Hi Any GRANTS today...Especially July Applicants... I applied on July 28..CO assigned on Sep 21...After that...dead..no news..no update whatsoever.


----------



## IvS

spark92 said:


> What were these questions if you don't mind?


Gaps in employment (from school times!), employee addresses and travel dates.


----------



## BroadswordDannyBoy

spark92 said:


> How long does it take for a CO to be assigned if all documents are uploaded initially (and health clearance is provided)?


Submitted an EOI for 190 visa, WA State Sponsored on 23 Aug.
Received Bridging Visa A, 2 Nov. Still under 457 visa.
Request for further information by case officer 22 Nov.
All documents and Form 80 uploaded.

Complete and sign the Form 80, then upload it onto your Immi Account. It holds up your application if you wait for the case officer to ask for it. Very important!


----------



## spark92

IvS said:


> Gaps in employment (from school times!), employee addresses and travel dates.


What do you mean school times?

For employee addresses and travel dates were you missing them?


Sorry, I'm aiming for direct grant would like to prevent any delay.


----------



## 3br4h!m

spark92 said:


> What do you mean school times?
> 
> For employee addresses and travel dates were you missing them?
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm aiming for direct grant would like to prevent any delay.


I guess he means CO wants to know what you did immediately after school. So any gaps between school and first employment. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## shrif

Hi all,

anyone gets CO assigned today?


----------



## Rani74

Please count me in. Here lies my signature.


----------



## Ls_aus

Guys got my visa today.

Category Finanacial Institution Branch Manager
Sponsoring State South Australia
Visa Lodged 11-Aug-15
CO Allocated 23-Sep-15 and asked for documents
Documents submitted 24-Sep-15
Grant 30-Nov-15


----------



## deepgill

Ls_aus said:


> Guys got my visa today.
> 
> Category Finanacial Institution Branch Manager
> Sponsoring State South Australia
> Visa Lodged 11-Aug-15
> CO Allocated 23-Sep-15 and asked for documents
> Documents submitted 24-Sep-15
> Grant 30-Nov-15


Congratulations.. Ls_aus. Enjoy your day..


----------



## spark92

Rani74 said:


> Please count me in. Here lies my signature.


What is employment verification submission?


----------



## Rani74

spark92 said:


> What is employment verification submission?


They wanted me to send a reference letter kinda document which will prove my employment status. A letter on the company (employer) letter head stating my name, designation, duration, salary, duties performed, and duly signed with stamp by the person who is giving the letter.

We in India can name it as experience letter (but therein we aren't given duties performed, but DBIP want even these details included). Also they want the current employer too to give such a letter, which i managed getting (minus duties performed). Just waiting to see if they get convinced.


----------



## IvS

3br4h!m said:


> I guess he means CO wants to know what you did immediately after school. So any gaps between school and first employment.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


That's exactly it. The question was about the summertime between the school and uni. This info was provided in the Form 80 already but they might have missed it. 

Employer's address was missing, correct.

Just to make it clear, the contact was done by Skilled Support office, not CO, even though the latter had been assigned.


----------



## spark92

IvS said:


> That's exactly it. The question was about the summertime between the school and uni. This info was provided in the Form 80 already but they might have missed it.
> 
> Employer's address was missing, correct.
> 
> Just to make it clear, the contact was done by Skilled Support office, not CO, even though the latter had been assigned.


How many months was this?


Also is there an excel table for 190 people?


----------



## hh_sehgal

*190 Visa Waiting*

Please let me know if there are any chances for getting invitation for 263111 in 190 Visa category

PTE 28th may 2015 | L:82, R:83, W:77, S:67
Positive ACS for 263111 on 19th October 2015
Submitted EOI on 19th October 2015
Waiting for Invitation
points 55+5 State Sponsorship


----------



## amyv

Hi everyone,
I lodged my 190 Visa on 12th sept for SA. CO got assigned on 29th Oct but no additional documents were requested. 
Not sure anymore what are the 190 time lines. Till when shld I wait ,to give them a call or email them. 

Pls advice. 
Amy


----------



## rkukguy

amyv said:


> Hi everyone,
> I lodged my 190 Visa on 12th sept for SA. CO got assigned on 29th Oct but no additional documents were requested.
> Not sure anymore what are the 190 time lines. Till when shld I wait ,to give them a call or email them.
> 
> Pls advice.
> Amy


Hi,

How did you get to know that a CO got allocated? My application status is "Application received". Does it mean that a CO is allocated?


----------



## amyv

rkukguy said:


> Hi,
> 
> How did you get to know that a CO got allocated? My application status is "Application received". Does it mean that a CO is allocated?
> 
> Got an email saying IMMI assessment commence and with the CO details. My status still shows as application received.


----------



## SydneyShan

Anyone please tell me GSM Adelaide phone contact no?

VISA lodged - 2nd Sep 2015
CO assigned & asked for xtra documents ( form 80 & medicals) - 14th Oct 2015
Documents uploaded - 16th Oct 2015
No response so far


----------



## SydneyShan

Anyone please tell me GSM Adelaide phone contact no?

VISA lodged - 2nd Sep 2015
CO assigned & asked for xtra documents ( form 80 & medicals) - 14th Oct 2015
Documents uploaded - 16th Oct 2015
No response so far


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

sydneyshan said:


> anyone please tell me gsm adelaide phone contact no?
> 
> Visa lodged - 2nd sep 2015
> co assigned & asked for xtra documents ( form 80 & medicals) - 14th oct 2015
> documents uploaded - 16th oct 2015
> no response so far


+61731367000


----------



## 3br4h!m

ROHIT_AUS said:


> +61731367000


Does anyone have GSM Brisbane number? 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## manreetvirk

Has anyone received verification call.. If yes than after how many days of CO allocation...


----------



## rkukguy

amyv said:


> Hi everyone,
> I lodged my 190 Visa on 12th sept for SA. CO got assigned on 29th Oct but no additional documents were requested.
> Not sure anymore what are the 190 time lines. Till when shld I wait ,to give them a call or email them.
> 
> Pls advice.
> Amy


Did you get any email when CO was allocated?


----------



## amyv

Yes, got an IMMI assessment commence email and the CO details


----------



## rkukguy

amyv said:


> Yes, got an IMMI assessment commence email and the CO details


My application status is "Application received" but never got any IMMI email stating that assessment has commenced.


----------



## arlmz

rkukguy said:


> My application status is "Application received" but never got any IMMI email stating that assessment has commenced.


thank you


----------



## arlmz

rkukguy said:


> My application status is "Application received" but never got any IMMI email stating that assessment has commenced.


same with mine, it says in the immi account "Application received", so i am just waiting for the email i guess. will they always email you once you have a CO?


----------



## IvS

arlmz said:


> same with mine, it says in the immi account "Application received", so i am just waiting for the email i guess. will they always email you once you have a CO?


Yes, they will email you and your application status will change to "assessment in progress"


----------



## fernandes.oscar

arlmz said:


> thank you


 same with me.


----------



## fernandes.oscar

the timelines vary from case to case.. you need to be patient.


----------



## manreetvirk

deepgill said:


> Congratulations.. Ls_aus. Enjoy your day..


in your timeline Call for verification means..? They called you or your employer.


----------



## manreetvirk

tahanpaa said:


> You can get cafe job or bar job as Christmas is knocking at door there is so many jobs no worries. And i assure you 30 hr work per week can met your rent and food initially very smoothly.


in your timeline Call for verification means..? They called you or your employer.


----------



## amyv

Hi,
I'm really hoping someone can help/ advice me. Have done this process on my own,with no agents help and only taking advice and inputs from this forum.

So here's my story. I'm based in India. I had submitted an NSW EOI for 190 visa in the month of June 2015 and then my skill set didn't get listed in NSW in the July intake, but got listed in SA and under special conditions. So I made a second EOI and applied to SA in July 2015.

I followed all the process required and paid the Visa fees on 12th sept, got a CO assigned on 29th Oct and no additional documents were requested.

And then today I get an email invitation to apply for NSW for the 190 visa( guess this is based on my first EOI done in June)

So now I'm not sure what to do.

NSW was my first choice when I started this process.

1) will I need to pay the visa fees all over again? We are 2 adults and 2 kids aged 2years.

2) I'm guessing I will need to tell DIBP to revoke my 190 visa to SA and then only I can start the 190 visa for NSW.

Looking for your help and advice as I need to make a decision by coming Monday.

Regs
Amy


----------



## IvS

amyv said:


> Hi,
> I'm really hoping someone can help/ advice me. Have done this process on my own,with no agents help and only taking advice and inputs from this forum.
> 
> So here's my story. I'm based in India. I had submitted an NSW EOI for 190 visa in the month of June 2015 and then my skill set didn't get listed in NSW in the July intake, but got listed in SA and under special conditions. So I made a second EOI and applied to SA in July 2015.
> 
> I followed all the process required and paid the Visa fees on 12th sept, got a CO assigned on 29th Oct and no additional documents were requested.
> 
> And then today I get an email invitation to apply for NSW for the 190 visa( guess this is based on my first EOI done in June)
> 
> So now I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> NSW was my first choice when I started this process.
> 
> 1) will I need to pay the visa fees all over again? We are 2 adults and 2 kids aged 2years.
> 
> 2) I'm guessing I will need to tell DIBP to revoke my 190 visa to SA and then only I can start the 190 visa for NSW.
> 
> Looking for your help and advice as I need to make a decision by coming Monday.
> 
> Regs
> Amy


It would probably be best for you to get a visa with SA sponsorship and in a few months after you relocate ask the state for a "No objection certificate", saying something like "couldn't find a job" blah-blah. They will give you a permission and then you'll be able to move to NSW.

All in all, there is typically NIL conditions on 190 visa, meaning legally you are free to live anywhere.

Otherwise prepare another 10 grand for a new visa app.


----------



## rkukguy

ROHIT_AUS said:


> Any latest case of 190 Grant from SA please update. I have been waiting for last 60 days since I have paid my VISA fees.


It's been 120 days for me. Applied on the 8th of Aug and still no mail from the CO or anything. Application status says : Application received.


----------



## andreyx108b

rkukguy said:


> It's been 120 days for me. Applied on the 8th of Aug and still no mail from the CO or anything. Application status says : Application received.


Not with SA - but also waiting for around 60 days... with no contact or anything.


----------



## hlagvankar

*190 Visa condition*

Hi,

As per my earlier post in http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...elated-190-visa-conditions-obligations-1.html thread, 1st Vic govt told me to contact DIBP regd this and when I replied them what DIBP has to say, today they dropped me mail

Dear Harshal Rajendra LAGVANKAR,

As you will remember part of your migration application required you to commit to living in Victoria for two years. Your agreement to this commitment was a primary reason why you were granted a visa to Australia and you signed a declaration in this regard.

We expect all applicants to honour this commitment.

As per Declaration document
If the application is successful, my dependents and I intend to live in Victoria for at least two years. I understand that this two year commitment commences from the time that my sponsored visa is granted if I am already living in Victoria; or upon my arrival in Australia if I am currently living overseas

Now, I'm confused what should I do. 

Can I make entry to Australia via Sydney? 
If I stay in Sydney will Vic govt come to know?
Do I need to frequently tell Vic govt about my whereabouts?
Do I need to stay in Victoria for first 2 years or any consecutive 2 years as Visa is valid for 5 years?

Hope someone will answer these queries


----------



## chiku2006

What are you trying to do here,? Are you trying to fool the system by obtaining visa from one state and not living there and living in some other state?? You must be kidding right, why wont they get to know about your whereabouts. Australian has a very small population and each and everyone I presume is documented in the system, like centrelink, ATO...

I will not advise you to stay in any other state than the sponsoring one.

You need to stay for 2 consecutive years in the state to fulfill the obligation.


----------



## 3br4h!m

chiku2006 said:


> What are you trying to do here,? Are you trying to fool the system by obtaining visa from one state and not living there and living in some other state?? You must be kidding right, why wont they get to know about your whereabouts. Australian has a very small population and each and everyone I presume is documented in the system, like centrelink, ATO...
> 
> I will not advise you to stay in any other state than the sponsoring one.
> 
> You need to stay for 2 consecutive years in the state to fulfill the obligation.


Relax mate, its not that serious. Its just a moral obligation.  

But I would really recommend entering from the sponsoring state. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## hlagvankar

chiku2006 said:


> What are you trying to do here,? Are you trying to fool the system by obtaining visa from one state and not living there and living in some other state?? You must be kidding right, why wont they get to know about your whereabouts. Australian has a very small population and each and everyone I presume is documented in the system, like centrelink, ATO...
> 
> I will not advise you to stay in any other state than the sponsoring one.
> 
> You need to stay for 2 consecutive years in the state to fulfill the obligation.



I was trying to figure out whether I can stay and work in Sydney on Victoria SS Visa. As per call with DIBP they have no issues as there are no conditions on Visa. Just wanted to know whether anyone has done this in the pas without any problem. I mean say if someone's family is in Sydney but he was granted Visa for Victoria so can the person stay in Sydney and look for opportunities in Melbourne or Sydney


----------



## bsbharaj1977

Hi Experts

Can anyone suggest that Is GSM Adeliede is processing applications during festive season except on Public Holidays.

Is there any one on this thread who applied for 190 visa in August 2015 and not get grant until now

Please share the info.
Thx


----------



## odraodra

It is my understanding GSM Adelaide will have reduced staff during the xmas and New Year holiday period.

Also, the office will be closed on the following dates:

December 25th, 2015
December 28th, 2015
December 29th, 2015
January 31st, 2016

Best regards


----------



## bsbharaj1977

Hi experts

I lodged 190 visa application on 14 August 2015. CO contacted on 30 Sept and requested for Form 80 & further evidence of employment for myself and proof of functional english for my wife.

I attached all the documents on my immi account on 6 oct 2015.But to prove my wife's functional English I only attached the letter from institution stating medium of instructions and duration of diploma. I did not attach the Diploma certificates.

Again the CO requested for Diploma certficates for my wife on 17 Nov 2015 and did not request for any documentation for myself.I send the requested Diploma through email and also attach on immiaccount on18 Nov 2015.

Till today I have not received any communication from GSM Adeleide.Almost 4.5 months have been passed and I am waiting for final decision.

Could anyone suggest me in this situation that how many chances I have for visa grant and can CO ask for further docs in future for myself or CO is satisfied with my documents which have provided .how long will they take to finalize my application 

Thx


----------



## krish4aus

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi experts
> 
> I lodged 190 visa application on 14 August 2015. CO contacted on 30 Sept and requested for Form 80 & further evidence of employment for myself and proof of functional english for my wife.
> 
> I attached all the documents on my immi account on 6 oct 2015.But to prove my wife's functional English I only attached the letter from institution stating medium of instructions and duration of diploma. I did not attach the Diploma certificates.
> 
> Again the CO requested for Diploma certficates for my wife on 17 Nov 2015 and did not request for any documentation for myself.I send the requested Diploma through email and also attach on immiaccount on18 Nov 2015.
> 
> Till today I have not received any communication from GSM Adeleide.Almost 4.5 months have been passed and I am waiting for final decision.
> 
> Could anyone suggest me in this situation that how many chances I have for visa grant and can CO ask for further docs in future for myself or CO is satisfied with my documents which have provided .how long will they take to finalize my application
> 
> Thx


Hi,

This is a very long wait. If you refer to the immigration tracker in the below link, I can see 2 applicants who have got CO contact in August & July but there visa grant date is blank. I'm not sure if they have forgot to update, however I see applicants from October being given the grant. Did you try to contact them? if not I think you should call them once and explain the situation. 
My Immigration Tracker | visa tracker sc190

It will be good if you update your signature so that others can look and advise.


----------



## bsbharaj1977

I called Gsm Adeliede they are saying CO will review my application in the middle of January 2016.

I still have to wait for anothet 2 weeks. Other applicants are getting grants within 40-50 days. It is ridiculous how they work,they must work and process applications according to date of submission. This wait is frustrating.I am waiting and almost 5 months have been funished but no response from GSM.


----------



## Ragul28

Delighted to get my grant today 

Thanks everyone !


----------



## scindia

Ragul28 said:


> Delighted to get my grant today
> 
> Thanks everyone !




Congrats buddy & a delighted Happy New Year


----------



## Ragul28

scindia said:


> Congrats buddy & a delighted Happy New Year


Thanks scindia  :lalala:
Hopefully you get your grant next week itself :ranger:


----------



## ven343

*Hi*

Hi All guys!! Happy New Year.. and best of luck to your visas!!! i got direct grant within 12 days..
:second::eyebrows:


----------



## A-A

Hi,

I have submitted EOI as per details below. What is the wait time for 189 and 190 invitations these days? Any bright chances?

Skilled - Subclass – 189 & 190 | ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111 | ACS Assessment Positive - 19 May 2015 | IELTS : 29 Aug 2015 - Overall Band Score : 7.5 | EOI DOE -08 Oct 2015| Points for 189: 60 | Points for 190 (NSW): 65 | Invitation: xx/xx/xxxx | PCC : xx/xx/xxxx | Medicals: xx/xx/xxxx | Documents Upload: xx/xx/xxxx | CO Allocated: xx/xx/xxxx | Grant:xx/xx/2016


----------



## ToShac

A-A said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI as per details below. What is the wait time for 189 and 190 invitations these days? Any bright chances?
> 
> Skilled - Subclass – 189 & 190 | ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111 | ACS Assessment Positive - 19 May 2015 | IELTS : 29 Aug 2015 - Overall Band Score : 7.5 | EOI DOE -08 Oct 2015| Points for 189: 60 | Points for 190 (NSW): 65 | Invitation: xx/xx/xxxx | PCC : xx/xx/xxxx | Medicals: xx/xx/xxxx | Documents Upload: xx/xx/xxxx | CO Allocated: xx/xx/xxxx | Grant:xx/xx/2016


Hi A-A,

It depends on the job listed in on the CSOL. You can check the tracker also. All the best in your visa.


----------



## gringooh

My IELTS expires in 3 months (3 years). If I got invited to apply, is my IELTS will be valid or I have to take IELTS again. When is my final date to take IELTS again?


----------



## ToShac

gringooh said:


> My IELTS expires in 3 months (3 years). If I got invited to apply, is my IELTS will be valid or I have to take IELTS again. When is my final date to take IELTS again?


Anyone correct me if I I'm wrong. As per my info, if you lodge your Visa before the expiry date it is still valid and does not require to take your IELTS.


----------



## ToShac

A-A said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI as per details below. What is the wait time for 189 and 190 invitations these days? Any bright chances?
> 
> Skilled - Subclass – 189 & 190 | ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111 | ACS Assessment Positive - 19 May 2015 | IELTS : 29 Aug 2015 - Overall Band Score : 7.5 | EOI DOE -08 Oct 2015| Points for 189: 60 | Points for 190 (NSW): 65 | Invitation: xx/xx/xxxx | PCC : xx/xx/xxxx | Medicals: xx/xx/xxxx | Documents Upload: xx/xx/xxxx | CO Allocated: xx/xx/xxxx | Grant:xx/xx/2016


Hi A-A, 

Below the information I got from www.acacia-au.com for occupational ceilings for the 2015-16 financial year, hope the information benefits you.

IT Professionals
Whilst the occupational ceiling for ICT Business and Systems Analysts has been reduced slightly, the ceiling for Software and Applications Programmers and Computer Network Professionals have been increased, with the result that overall slightly more places are available to IT professionals. 
In 2015, some IT occupations were filled and others close to being filled, so this is a potentially significant change: 

ANZSCO Group Description 
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 
Ceiling 2016 - 1,536 
Ceiling 2015 - 1,620 
Change - -84 
Percent - 5.2% 
Invitations 2015 - 1,620 
% Filled - 100.0%


----------



## ToShac

Hi everyone, I had my visa granted today. All the best to everyone and thanks for the information that you guys provided here.


----------



## 3br4h!m

ToShac said:


> Hi everyone, I had my visa granted today. All the best to everyone and thanks for the information that you guys provided here.


Form 80 and evidence of employment submitted = 28 Nov 2015

Co asked for evidence of employment .. are you claiming work experience points?


----------



## manreetvirk

ToShac said:


> Hi everyone, I had my visa granted today. All the best to everyone and thanks for the information that you guys provided here.


Congrates dear..best of luck


----------



## ToShac

3br4h!m said:


> Form 80 and evidence of employment submitted = 28 Nov 2015
> 
> Co asked for evidence of employment .. are you claiming work experience points?


Hi there. Yup claimed for work experience points.


----------



## manreetvirk

ToShac said:


> Hi there. Yup claimed for work experience points.


Any Varification at you workplace....????


----------



## sm_adil2002

ToShac said:


> Hi everyone, I had my visa granted today. All the best to everyone and thanks for the information that you guys provided here.




Congrats,...Please share your timeline with us.Also what is your IED? Any visa conditions?


----------



## ToShac

manreetvirk said:


> Any Varification at you workplace....????


For employment, i used payslips, letter of offer, letter of resignation, letter of redesignation, promotion and increment letter and study sponsorship that all.


----------



## ToShac

sm_adil2002 said:


> Congrats,...Please share your timeline with us.Also what is your IED? Any visa conditions?


Hi sm_adil, 
For timeline you can see on my signature and IED is in OCT, no visa conditions.


----------



## manreetvirk

ToShac said:


> For employment, i used payslips, letter of offer, letter of resignation, letter of redesignation, promotion and increment letter and study sponsorship that all.


Payslips of how many years..?? did you claimed points for your work experience...??


----------



## ToShac

manreetvirk said:


> Payslips of how many years..?? did you claimed points for your work experience...??


Yup did claimed points for work experience but only 5 points as only had 6 years of experience. So sorry to add on the list, i did upload income tax of 6 years of working, payslips if i can remember also my 6 years of working as i submit lots of it :heh: and also provident fund account statement.


----------



## MimoMKF

Hello,

I hope if someone could answer my question. 
I got state nomination 10 days ago (18th Jan. 2016), however till now I didn't receive EOI invitation. For the best of my knowledge, I should receive it automatically after state nomination. So what happened?!!!!!!!
plz, advise what i should do.


----------



## Syed Umair

Hello Everyone...

I am new here on Expat.. I need to ask you about Visa Processing time of Subclass 190.
I am an electronic engineer and i have requested to EA for my Assessment on 15th April 2015. EA replied me in positive on 27th June'15. Then my consultant Submitted EOI on my behalf for TR subclass 489 on 1 July 2015, but i didn' t get any acknowledgment from immig. Department except an email of creating EOI Id on skill select.

Then in August 2015 my consultant updated my EOI to Subclass 190 from 489 because i completed my 5 years experience. Same as before i also did not get any acknowledgment from them.

Now my EOI is submitted for subclass 190 state nomination for NSW sydney and after August 2015 i am still waiting for My Visa invition and there is no update about my EOI status. My IELTS result is 6 in each and my points are 55+5(state nomination).

Please reply me what should i do...?? Since i didnt get any update about my EOI and still waiting for almost 6 months for their response...please guide me


----------



## ToShac

MimoMKF said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope if someone could answer my question.
> I got state nomination 10 days ago (18th Jan. 2016), however till now I didn't receive EOI invitation. For the best of my knowledge, I should receive it automatically after state nomination. So what happened?!!!!!!!
> plz, advise what i should do.


Hi mimo
It is not automatically. From which state nomination you got? May i know what is you points claimed and which SOL? from there we may advice you om what should you do next.


----------



## ToShac

Syed Umair said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> I am new here on Expat.. I need to ask you about Visa Processing time of Subclass 190.
> I am an electronic engineer and i have requested to EA for my Assessment on 15th April 2015. EA replied me in positive on 27th June'15. Then my consultant Submitted EOI on my behalf for TR subclass 489 on 1 July 2015, but i didn' t get any acknowledgment from immig. Department except an email of creating EOI Id on skill select.
> 
> Then in August 2015 my consultant updated my EOI to Subclass 190 from 489 because i completed my 5 years experience. Same as before i also did not get any acknowledgment from them.
> 
> Now my EOI is submitted for subclass 190 state nomination for NSW sydney and after August 2015 i am still waiting for My Visa invition and there is no update about my EOI status. My IELTS result is 6 in each and my points are 55+5(state nomination).
> 
> Please reply me what should i do...?? Since i didnt get any update about my EOI and still waiting for almost 6 months for their response...please guide me


I understand you engage MARA agent for your application. So the acknowledgement should be send to the agent. Based on your points you should receive an invitation. May I know did you select any state for your EOI?


----------



## IsuzuDmax

MimoMKF said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope if someone could answer my question.
> I got state nomination 10 days ago (18th Jan. 2016), however till now I didn't receive EOI invitation. For the best of my knowledge, I should receive it automatically after state nomination. So what happened?!!!!!!!
> plz, advise what i should do.


Hi mate;
As I understood you have received an invitation to apply for 190 visa from some state is this right ? 
If yes it means that you are given 2 month to apply for visa, when this happened to me I have received an email stating that my EOI status changed to invited;
or 
You just received a nomination from the State ?
if thats the case you need to submit your application within 14 days (please be aware that my knowledge based on NSW) , and you must pay $330 fee for processing within 14 days. otherwise you nomination will be void; and if your nomination is approved you EOI will be automatically updated to 190 invited;


----------



## ven343

hi guys,

i have one question.

1) How many days or years can we eligible for citizenship after getting pr visa(190 visa) or after first entry in Australia? 

Best of luck all of you!!


----------



## ToShac

ven343 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i have one question.
> 
> 1) How many days or years can we eligible for citizenship after getting pr visa(190 visa) or after first entry in Australia?
> 
> Best of luck all of you!!


4 years of living in Australia and you have to take some test citizenship test before you can proceed with the applications. You can check on the DBIP website for more information.


----------



## Syed Umair

ToShac said:


> I understand you engage MARA agent for your application. So the acknowledgement should be send to the agent. Based on your points you should receive an invitation. May I know did you select any state for your EOI?


Mr. ToShac,

Sir, i am not engage with any Mara agent, its a local agent for my processing. However i have lodged my EOI for 190 NSW in august.
I am an electronic engr. With 5 years experience and having IELTS (6 in each).


----------



## gringooh

ToShac said:


> Anyone correct me if I I'm wrong. As per my info, if you lodge your Visa before the expiry date it is still valid and does not require to take your IELTS.


What do you mean lodge a Visa, when it would be that? Now I have EOI and waitnig ... I don't know when I will be invited to apply, so do I need to take IELTS again? When would be the deadline for taking IELTS again?



Thank for the information


----------



## pras07

Hi Guys,

Need some comments from experts on how much time they are taking presently to issue EOI for 60 points. 

I have total 60 including SS points.

thx
Prash


----------



## ToShac

gringooh said:


> What do you mean lodge a Visa, when it would be that? Now I have EOI and waitnig ... I don't know when I will be invited to apply, so do I need to take IELTS again? When would be the deadline for taking IELTS again?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank for the information


As long as your IELTS is valid upon lodge of the visa, you dont need to take your IELTS. But if your IELTS expired upon lodge of visa then you shall need to take you IELTS. You can refer on DIBP website


----------



## gany930

Hi All,
I had got a positive assessment from ACS for ANZSCO=261313 on 08-DEC-14, Taken IELTS on 14th JAN-15 with L/W/R/S as 8.5/7/7.5/7.5 and submitted EOI on 22-FEB-15 with 55 points. Later, I got state nomination from Adelaide on 18-AUG-15, lodged visa application on 16-SEP-15 and submitted medicals on 02-OCT-15. CO was allocated on 29-Oct-15 and requested for PCC and form 8- which were submitted on 05-NOV-15. Since then my application status is being shown as "Assessment in progress". When I called DIBP some days back, the lady on other side told that I should wait for few more weeks as my background verification is in progress.
Just wanted to know how long this BGV process can take and if there is a way I can expedite this processing.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions


----------



## 3br4h!m

84 days since lodgement
61 days since CO contact
46 days since 'Information Provided'

Getting restless now, should I call DIBP? I'm not even claiming work experience points.


----------



## 3br4h!m

What time approx (IST) are the grants sent out? Is it usually early morning (3-4am) or can be later in the day as well, 10-11am?


----------



## IvS

3br4h!m said:


> 84 days since lodgement
> 61 days since CO contact
> 46 days since 'Information Provided'
> 
> Getting restless now, should I call DIBP? I'm not even claiming work experience points.


Same thing, mate and even a longer wait..


----------



## manreetvirk

3br4h!m said:


> 84 days since lodgement
> 61 days since CO contact
> 46 days since 'Information Provided'
> 
> Getting restless now, should I call DIBP? I'm not even claiming work experience points.


Same here....


----------



## sm_adil2002

Hi All, 
Have patience guys. It's all about that. The Grant will come but until that dont take stress. I m in the same boat too.


----------



## A-A

ToShac said:


> Hi A-A,
> 
> Below the information I got from www.acacia-au.com for occupational ceilings for the 2015-16 financial year, hope the information benefits you.
> 
> IT Professionals
> Whilst the occupational ceiling for ICT Business and Systems Analysts has been reduced slightly, the ceiling for Software and Applications Programmers and Computer Network Professionals have been increased, with the result that overall slightly more places are available to IT professionals.
> In 2015, some IT occupations were filled and others close to being filled, so this is a potentially significant change:
> 
> ANZSCO Group Description
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
> Ceiling 2016 - 1,536
> Ceiling 2015 - 1,620
> Change - -84
> Percent - 5.2%
> Invitations 2015 - 1,620
> % Filled - 100.0%



Thanks a lot for the information.


----------



## gringooh

ToShac said:


> As long as your IELTS is valid upon lodge of the visa, you dont need to take your IELTS. But if your IELTS expired upon lodge of visa then you shall need to take you IELTS. You can refer on DIBP website


Thank you for information


----------



## ravikumk

Hi Guys..if someone can help...I had submitted EOI under 190 for NSW under second category in Oct 2015...this morning I got an invitation to apply for NSW...submitted my Docs and made the payment today...however my biggest worry is they take 12 weeks...and I am 38...in August I will turn 39...in mail they said do not send mail as it can delay the process...only contact if you will soon loose points on age. I am 38 and in August will turn 39...so will I loose points as soon as I turn 39 or I have time till 40....if it is 39, when should I contact NSW to expedite the process...if someone can help....I am worried about loosing points on age...I am at 55 points and 5 points for 190


----------



## 3sh

ravikumk said:


> Hi Guys..if someone can help...I had submitted EOI under 190 for NSW under second category in Oct 2015...this morning I got an invitation to apply for NSW...submitted my Docs and made the payment today...however my biggest worry is they take 12 weeks...and I am 38...in August I will turn 39...in mail they said do not send mail as it can delay the process...only contact if you will soon loose points on age. I am 38 and in August will turn 39...so will I loose points as soon as I turn 39 or I have time till 40....if it is 39, when should I contact NSW to expedite the process...if someone can help....I am worried about loosing points on age...I am at 55 points and 5 points for 190


All the points and other stuff like English test result validity, ACS validity, etc are valid only till the invitation stage. If your are 38 and applied the visa with payment when you are 38, that will be taken into account.

Not to worry. All the very best for your visa application.


----------



## ravikumk

I am sorry.. what I meant was I got invitation to apply for NSW…I applied for the same. Now NSW will take time to finalize it and they say 12 weeks is the processing time….not sure…If the result is positive then I will get an invite from DBIP and I suppose they will take their time….I always thought 33-39 means till the time I hit 40. However, wanted to check should I get in touch with NSW and update them now or wait for a month or 2 month or do I have time till the time I hit 40....I am worried...pls help as I have only 6 months in-hand


----------



## IsuzuDmax

ravikumk said:


> I am sorry.. what I meant was I got invitation to apply for NSW…I applied for the same. Now NSW will take time to finalize it and they say 12 weeks is the processing time….not sure…If the result is positive then I will get an invite from DBIP and I suppose they will take their time….I always thought 33-39 means till the time I hit 40. However, wanted to check should I get in touch with NSW and update them now or wait for a month or 2 month or do I have time till the time I hit 40....I am worried...pls help as I have only 6 months in-hand


Hi man;
I received NSW 190 nomination on 26th of November 2015, which was accepted at the same day; on the 4th of December I have received an invitation waiting time around 10 days, my occupation accountant , some other members from accounting forum have been waiting for invitation around a month because they only accepted nomination right before the christmas ; I reckon on average it takes around 21 days for accountants to get invitations;
But I remember there are was an option for priority processing for people who are working and have their visa expired soon and people who are loosing points due to the age;
My personal advise would be to contact NSW SS center and ask them if your case can be applicable for priority processing and go from there ; (again just my personal advise ) 
I wish you a good luck :


----------



## ravikumk

Hi IsuzuDmax...thanks for responding.....I got invitation for 149212 which falls under Stream 2 as of now....you have given me a ray of hope....I hope they will accept it soon and I get an invite...though all paper work has been done but then you know the rush...Hope they accept it soon...not sure what are the chances of it getting rejected as I have not engaged any agent so far


----------



## engineer20

ravikumk said:


> Hi IsuzuDmax...thanks for responding.....I got invitation for 149212 which falls under Stream 2 as of now....you have given me a ray of hope....I hope they will accept it soon and I get an invite...though all paper work has been done but then you know the rush...Hope they accept it soon...not sure what are the chances of it getting rejected as I have not engaged any agent so far


Even if NSW use all of the 12 weeks in processing your application you will still not lose points because of your age. No need to contact NSW and believe me if will not take 2 months to receive your nomination.


----------



## 3sh

ravikumk said:


> I am sorry.. what I meant was I got invitation to apply for NSW…I applied for the same. Now NSW will take time to finalize it and they say 12 weeks is the processing time….not sure…If the result is positive then I will get an invite from DBIP and I suppose they will take their time….I always thought 33-39 means till the time I hit 40. However, wanted to check should I get in touch with NSW and update them now or wait for a month or 2 month or do I have time till the time I hit 40....I am worried...pls help as I have only 6 months in-hand


I don't think you will loose any points. It will be worth waiting for a month or two. Considering the timeline for NSW nominations, you will be getting it at a max by one month time. All the very best.


----------



## ravikumk

Hi... A last one which has been eating my head....My situation is different…I applied for NSW 149212 and got an invite to apply and filed it. My Wife is in Australia on student visa; however, we have decided to separate. I live in India….I had to get the new passport done so I was suggested that in 2 month we might separate and not to add her name in passport. So I did not add her name. If my NSW invitation is positive and I get an invitation from DBIP…should I mention my wife name and passport details while filling form 80 and let assessing officer know that we are going through separation and that is the reason of her name not being there on passport or just leave it ? Please suggest…


----------



## malbuquerque306

ravikumk said:


> Hi Guys..if someone can help...I had submitted EOI under 190 for NSW under second category in Oct 2015...this morning I got an invitation to apply for NSW...submitted my Docs and made the payment today...however my biggest worry is they take 12 weeks...and I am 38...in August I will turn 39...in mail they said do not send mail as it can delay the process...only contact if you will soon loose points on age. I am 38 and in August will turn 39...so will I loose points as soon as I turn 39 or I have time till 40....if it is 39, when should I contact NSW to expedite the process...if someone can help....I am worried about loosing points on age...I am at 55 points and 5 points for 190


You don't have to worrry. You turn 40 in 2017 only, enough time to get a PR visa at that time. You don't loose points this year, it's 33-39 (inclusive). So.... sit back and relax


----------



## rahulraju2008

malbuquerque306 said:


> You don't have to worrry. You turn 40 in 2017 only, enough time to get a PR visa at that time. You don't loose points this year, it's 33-39 (inclusive). So.... sit back and relax


Moreover it's the age at the time of invitation that's counted not the age at the time of grant..


----------



## ravikumk

Thanks guys for giving clarity on Age....can someone please answer my other most Imp question.... the only one if I get an invite...

Hi... A last one which has been eating my head....My situation is different…I applied for NSW 149212 and got an invite to apply and filed it. My Wife is in Australia on student visa; however, we have decided to separate. I live in India….I had to get the new passport done so I was suggested that in 2 month we might separate and not to add her name in passport. So I did not add her name. If my NSW invitation is positive and I get an invitation from DBIP…should I mention my wife name and passport details while filling form 80 and let assessing officer know that we are going through separation and that is the reason of her name not being there on passport or just leave it ? Please suggest…


----------



## gmt300

ravikumk said:


> Thanks guys for giving clarity on Age....can someone please answer my other most Imp question.... the only one if I get an invite...
> 
> Hi... A last one which has been eating my head....My situation is different…I applied for NSW 149212 and got an invite to apply and filed it. My Wife is in Australia on student visa; however, we have decided to separate. I live in India….I had to get the new passport done so I was suggested that in 2 month we might separate and not to add her name in passport. So I did not add her name. If my NSW invitation is positive and I get an invitation from DBIP…should I mention my wife name and passport details while filling form 80 and let assessing officer know that we are going through separation and that is the reason of her name not being there on passport or just leave it ? Please suggest…


if you have already applied for passport then you can exclude her name. spouse name is not mandatory in you passport. they ask for marriage certifcates etc if wife is part of application as dependent. Also it is entirely upto you for who you want to add as dependents. adding wife as dependent is not compulsory;


----------



## Syed Umair

Hello everyone... Anybody got invitations today...?? There is a round expected today.....


----------



## fernandes.oscar

*wait is long*

Hello All,
Me and my friend applied almost together in the month of August. My friend got his visa in the month of October and I'm still waiting for a response. is it a good option to call the CO? and what questions did the Co ask you anything in particular? what did they say in terms of the time taken ?


gany930 said:


> Hi All,
> I had got a positive assessment from ACS for ANZSCO=261313 on 08-DEC-14, Taken IELTS on 14th JAN-15 with L/W/R/S as 8.5/7/7.5/7.5 and submitted EOI on 22-FEB-15 with 55 points. Later, I got state nomination from Adelaide on 18-AUG-15, lodged visa application on 16-SEP-15 and submitted medicals on 02-OCT-15. CO was allocated on 29-Oct-15 and requested for PCC and form 8- which were submitted on 05-NOV-15. Since then my application status is being shown as "Assessment in progress". When I called DIBP some days back, the lady on other side told that I should wait for few more weeks as my background verification is in progress.
> Just wanted to know how long this BGV process can take and if there is a way I can expedite this processing.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your suggestions


----------



## gany930

fernandes.oscar said:


> Hello All,
> Me and my friend applied almost together in the month of August. My friend got his visa in the month of October and I'm still waiting for a response. is it a good option to call the CO? and what questions did the Co ask you anything in particular? what did they say in terms of the time taken ?


Its really difficult to comment on how they choose to process applications. Even I am still waiting. Regarding call to DIBP, they dont ask much info except your pp no. and dob. You should tell them when did you lodge tour application and when a CO was allocated. They will update you based on this info.


----------



## fernandes.oscar

*Thanks*

I was really worried to call them. thanks for the update now i will call and check with the CO as to the status of my application. I'ts been quite a long wait literally and im really freaking out now. My friend who initially applied after me got thru before me and is flying to Melbourne today.



gany930 said:


> Its really difficult to comment on how they choose to process applications. Even I am still waiting. Regarding call to DIBP, they dont ask much info except your pp no. and dob. You should tell them when did you lodge tour application and when a CO was allocated. They will update you based on this info.


----------



## vicky09

*Vicky 09*

I have applyed for EOI and state nomination with NSW, on august 28th 2015. I have still not got the Invitation letter almost 6 months, why is it getting so much delayed...and what is the time line they take to issue the invitation letter for subclass 190.


----------



## vicky09

*Nsw*

Vicky 09

I have applyed for EOI and state nomination with NSW, on august 28th 2015. I have still not got the Invitation letter almost 6 months, why is it getting so much delayed...and what is the time line...


----------



## awuor

*Validation of PR*

Hi friends,
what happens if one of the dependents is unable to make the validation visit within one year?


----------



## ToShac

vicky09 said:


> Vicky 09
> 
> I have applyed for EOI and state nomination with NSW, on august 28th 2015. I have still not got the Invitation letter almost 6 months, why is it getting so much delayed...and what is the time line...


Very subjective for the timeframe. can depend on the SOL/CSOL but visa 190 may not apply for that.


----------



## ashiqcep

vicky09 said:


> Vicky 09
> 
> I have applyed for EOI and state nomination with NSW, on august 28th 2015. I have still not got the Invitation letter almost 6 months, why is it getting so much delayed...and what is the time line...


What is your occupation and what's the point breakdown? 
Creating EOI doesn't guarantee that you will get invitation. Some people still waiting from 2014 since EOI been created.


----------



## van00

39 means until you hit 40. You have sufficient time. Age is calculated on day you get invitation to apply for visa from skills select.


----------



## Ausaz15

Is there any chance for 263111 for Network Engineer, we have 55 points + 5 from state?

Is NSW still nominating ? we got rejected from Victoria last year...


----------



## sekarhttp

Hi Friends,

I have a question , could you please clarify it ?

For Victoria SS - 457 streamline pathway, do we need to apply separately ?? Is there any other form separately available for 457 streamline pathway or we need to apply as usual like other applicants, Please advice .



Thanks,
Raja.


----------



## sekarhttp

Hi All,

Am new to this forum, I have bit major doubt in claiming the Australian experience.

Here is the scenario:

I have been working as network engineer in Melbourne under 457 visa, but unfortunately my current 457 visa has occupational job code as software and application programmer (261399)

and I have also received positive results from ACS under computer network and systems( (263111) including this 457 Australian experience also under computer network and systems( (263111)

Now the question is shall I claim this 457 experience as Australian experience to get 5 points eventhough my nomination occupation is under computer network and systems( (263111) ?

please advice friends


----------



## fernandes.oscar

Hello Friends,

I had applied for my grant on 28th Aug and i haven't heard back from them. In the month of November when i completed 3 months after submitting my application my agent had contacted the DIBP regarding the status of my application. In return i got a reply from someone named Mekelle Gray saying that it will take some time as they will verify each application and grants may vary and depend on case to case. Few days ago after someone from the thread told me to call them up i decided to call the number up today. 1st i called the officer who shot a reply to my email and she shooed me very politely saying that you have called the wrong place you need to call up another office and helped me with this number. When i called this number +60131881 i got a hooked to a IVR which said pleas stay on line your number 22 on the que and after waiting for 4 minutes on the call the IVR said that your number 21 on the list. How do i connect with these people and what can i do now?


----------



## aka_1178

Vic rejection

Applied on 13-01
Rejected on 16-02
Justification - other candidates have better profile 

261311
55+5
English proficient 
Exp 9 yrs


----------



## manreetvirk

waiting badly...


----------



## SUN9

manreetvirk said:


> waiting badly...


Hi manreetvirk..did you received any job verification call


----------



## manreetvirk

SUN9 said:


> Hi manreetvirk..did you received any job verification call


Nop..


----------



## mollerex

hi dear, i'm going to apply for Australian immigration based on importer and exporter same as your case
can i discuss with you about the paper work an time and money....etc


----------



## Mimi4Au

Hi guys..
I hv a question related to medical tests.
My husband is having diabetes. 
What happened if we didn't disclose it. Will it bring negative impact
Is anyone got their visa rejected cos of diabetes.


----------



## tahanpaa

Mimi4Au said:


> Hi guys..
> I hv a question related to medical tests.
> My husband is having diabetes.
> What happened if we didn't disclose it. Will it bring negative impact
> Is anyone got their visa rejected cos of diabetes.


Should be fine no need to be worry about this


----------



## sivakumar s s

Mimi4Au said:


> Hi guys..
> I hv a question related to medical tests.
> My husband is having diabetes.
> What happened if we didn't disclose it. Will it bring negative impact
> Is anyone got their visa rejected cos of diabetes.


No issues


----------



## Tab123

Hello everyone
I am from Pakistan and have received NSW nomination. Now waiting for the approval. I was wondering if it's a good idea to get the medicals done beforehand (my health declaration) in order to save some time. My agent said it doesn't really help people from high risk countries like pakistan. What should I do? Please suggest. 
Thanks.


----------



## Mimi4Au

How long will it take to grant VISA after submitting da documents requested by CO?


----------



## sivakumar s s

Mimi4Au said:


> How long will it take to grant VISA after submitting da documents requested by CO?


2-3weeks minimum


----------



## Mimi4Au

sivakumar s s said:


> 2-3weeks minimum


Thanks  am planning to submit documents next week. Hopefully I will get a result during April.. actually this has been a very long journey. I started this in year 2014. Hope everything will be Oki this time.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi All,

Need some quick advise. We applied for our Visa in September and after that my wife got her passport renewed in January. As a result of that, my surname has been added to her name. Earlier, she only had the Given name, now her name also has my surname to it. In such a scenario, how should I inform the department of immigration. Should I just fill up form 1022 - Change of circumstance and provide the new passport copy OR something else needs to be done as well.. Please advise

Thanks


----------



## Mimi4Au

Hi Guys
Tomorrow is our medical examination day. 
Am kinda scared about the results cos my hubby is having diabetes. 

Any last minute advices?


----------



## hemanthba

*135199 ICT Manager for NSW*

Hello All,

I have submitted by EOI for State sponsorship NSW waiting for results, has anyone here applied under the 190 sub class ICT Manager 135199 with NSW state sponsorship, if so how many days did it take to receive an invite and how many days till the VISA was accepted. Also how is the market for Indians for the ICT Manager roles within NSW, i heard one has to wait until 6 months, work in odd jobs to get a hang of local culture and then you would get a decent job either as a contractor and that getting a permanent job is tough, is that true, feedback please.

State Sponsorship NSW ICT Manager - 135199
8th Jan - ACS Skill assement positive
16th Jan - Took PTE Exam
23rd Jan - PTE results overall score 73
31st Jan - Filed EOI for NSW with state sponsorship, overall 55+5 points
Waiting for invite


----------



## pipebritop

hemanthba said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have submitted by EOI for State sponsorship NSW waiting for results, has anyone here applied under the 190 sub class ICT Manager 135199 with NSW state sponsorship, if so how many days did it take to receive an invite and how many days till the VISA was accepted. Also how is the market for Indians for the ICT Manager roles within NSW, i heard one has to wait until 6 months, work in odd jobs to get a hang of local culture and then you would get a decent job either as a contractor and that getting a permanent job is tough, is that true, feedback please.
> 
> State Sponsorship NSW ICT Manager - 135199
> 8th Jan - ACS Skill assement positive
> 16th Jan - Took PTE Exam
> 23rd Jan - PTE results overall score 73
> 31st Jan - Filed EOI for NSW with state sponsorship, overall 55+5 points
> Waiting for invite



I'm on the same but for industrial enginee... good luck!!


----------



## sarle

ACT state sponsor/ onshore application. Lodged 09/02/16 , Granted 07/03/16. 

No form 80, no CO contact.
Medicals reused from 573 visa last year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sivakumar s s

I have submitted by EOI for State sponsorship NSW waiting for results, has anyone here applied under the 190 sub class ICT Manager 135199 with NSW state sponsorship, if so how many days did it take to receive an invite and how many days till the VISA was accepted. Also how is the market for Indians for the ICT Manager roles within NSW, i heard one has to wait until 6 months, work in odd jobs to get a hang of local culture and then you would get a decent job either as a contractor and that getting a permanent job is tough, is that true, feedback please.
Hi mate,
My words may you.
But truth is that any country if we are migrating then we have to prepare to rejenuvate our career. I'm 100% confident no one will get same position for until next five years also if we migrate by ourself.
Only chance if we get inter company transfer or very rare skills
But will have peaceful high standard life here. 
Get prepare yourself for entry level IT jobs.
All the best
cheers 


State Sponsorship NSW ICT Manager - 135199
8th Jan - ACS Skill assement positive
16th Jan - Took PTE Exam
23rd Jan - PTE results overall score 73
31st Jan - Filed EOI for NSW with state sponsorship, overall 55+5 points
Waiting for invite[/QUOTE]


----------



## yuechenjiang

Hi

Can anyone please tell me how long does the police check and medical valid? I had my police check done form AFP on 13/07/15 and Medical done in 1/08/2015 for my 187 visa. Now I am applying 190 visa. Can I still use it? thanks a lot.


----------



## sarle

hello again, they reused my xray but I had to do medical exam and blood tests. My medical was done less than 12 months before I lodged. For afp clearance I have no idea, I just got one and it was in the mail after two days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yuechenjiang

sarle said:


> hello again, they reused my xray but I had to do medical exam and blood tests. My medical was done less than 12 months before I lodged. For afp clearance I have no idea, I just got one and it was in the mail after two days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi sarle

Thanks again, I assume you did not have your blood tests done for your 573 visa right? I did dlood test for my 187 visa. but still good to know


----------



## yuechenjiang

Hi everyone

Can anyone help me with my question? I am currently holding a bridging A visa which was granted after lodging my 187 visa. Today my migration agency loged a 190 visa for me. They have received the confirmation letter of lodgement, however; they didn't receive a new bridging A. I want to withdrew my 187 visa but I am a bit worry now because there is no new BVA for me. My question is will I receive a new BVA soon or I have to withdrew the 187 visa first then the immigraton will issue me a new BVA? Thank you so much.

Regards


----------



## MimoMKF

Hi all,

I need ur urgent advise. If my employer contact mobile phone was written wrongly, but the landline was correct. But unfortunately, he did not answer the landline calls. So, CO used mobile No. and found the number is wrong. What should i do ?!!!!

Can i send the correct No. to CO? or i should wait his response to give my comments??!!!!!


----------



## manreetvirk

when the grant will come...waiting


----------



## DanielOZ

pipebritop said:


> I'm on the same but for industrial enginee... good luck!!


i submitted mine EOI for ACT on 13.2.16 , still waiting , architectural drafter

I speak some spanish


----------



## vsb546

sivakumar s s said:


> I have submitted by EOI for State sponsorship NSW waiting for results, has anyone here applied under the 190 sub class ICT Manager 135199 with NSW state sponsorship, if so how many days did it take to receive an invite and how many days till the VISA was accepted. Also how is the market for Indians for the ICT Manager roles within NSW, i heard one has to wait until 6 months, work in odd jobs to get a hang of local culture and then you would get a decent job either as a contractor and that getting a permanent job is tough, is that true, feedback please.
> Hi mate,
> My words may you.
> But truth is that any country if we are migrating then we have to prepare to rejenuvate our career. I'm 100% confident no one will get same position for until next five years also if we migrate by ourself.
> Only chance if we get inter company transfer or very rare skills
> But will have peaceful high standard life here.
> Get prepare yourself for entry level IT jobs.
> All the best
> cheers
> 
> 
> State Sponsorship NSW ICT Manager - 135199
> 8th Jan - ACS Skill assement positive
> 16th Jan - Took PTE Exam
> 23rd Jan - PTE results overall score 73
> 31st Jan - Filed EOI for NSW with state sponsorship, overall 55+5 points
> Waiting for invite


[/QUOTE]

hi have you got invitation on 15/4/2016 because few people got with the same points. Jest let us know whethere you got or not.


----------



## sivakumar s s

hi have you got invitation on 15/4/2016 because few people got with the same points. Jest let us know whethere you got or not.[/QUOTE]

To whom you posted. Hope it's not for me


----------



## Jamaloo

any industrial engineer with invitation ????


----------



## Klin

Hi there
Application submitted for 190 for South Australia.. waiting for invite.. anyone that maybe know how long it usually take to get invite..


----------



## Sal76

Klin said:


> Hi there
> Application submitted for 190 for South Australia.. waiting for invite.. anyone that maybe know how long it usually take to get invite..


two months


----------



## Hman

Hi guys, 
I lodged application for 190 visa about 5 months ago and provided all the docs requested by officer 4 months ago. But still am waiting. Do you think I have to do some thing? I have called them and said to wait (1 month ago). What do you recommend? I can't wait more. What should I do?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jayaanthjv

Hman said:


> Hi guys,
> I lodged application for 190 visa about 5 months ago and provided all the docs requested by officer 4 months ago. But still am waiting. Do you think I have to do some thing? I have called them and said to wait (1 month ago). What do you recommend? I can't wait more. What should I do?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi Dear, Greetings, I have been waiting for 8 months, you should carry out all your chores, instead waiting idle, BTW when did you apply and did CO contact you?


----------



## Hman

jayaanthjv said:


> Hi Dear, Greetings, I have been waiting for 8 months, you should carry out all your chores, instead waiting idle, BTW when did you apply and did CO contact you?


Thank you for your reply. They contacted me one month after lodgement. You have not got the visa yet?


----------



## ssahoo3

Hi,
I had received a mail from DIBP on 16 March 2016 for 190-SA, stating CO has looked into application and *No additional documents required*at the moment.I have submitted all the required documents and medical is done as well.
Find below my time line , in Immi account it still says application received. When i will be given the grant&#55357;&#56897;...
Is there anyone who has received same sort of mail and still waiting for grant ?

Thanks,

261312 - Developer programmer 
ACS +ve - 10 OCT-15 
PTE-A | L=80,R=85,S=75,W=75 | (14/11/15) 
190 - SA Invite - 17 FEB 2016
190 VISA Lodge - 18 FEB 2016
CO mailed - 16 MAR 2016 (No additonal docs required) Adelaide 
CO grant - " "[/QUOTE]


----------



## manreetvirk

verification done today...fingers crossed..


----------



## Sal76

ssahoo3 said:


> Hi,
> I had received a mail from DIBP on 16 March 2016 for 190-SA, stating CO has looked into application and *No additional documents required*at the moment.I have submitted all the required documents and medical is done as well.
> Find below my time line , in Immi account it still says application received. When i will be given the grant��...
> Is there anyone who has received same sort of mail and still waiting for grant ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 261312 - Developer programmer
> ACS +ve - 10 OCT-15
> PTE-A | L=80,R=85,S=75,W=75 | (14/11/15)
> 190 - SA Invite - 17 FEB 2016
> 190 VISA Lodge - 18 FEB 2016
> CO mailed - 16 MAR 2016 (No additonal docs required) Adelaide
> CO grant - " "


[/QUOTE]

My dear friend have lodged 190 visa on 17 Nov15 nominating state SA co contacted 11 Dec15 provided docs on 28 dec15 and till today no news it has been more than five months


----------



## manreetvirk

finally after five months and 8 days of co contact physical verification done today..


----------



## sm_adil2002

manreetvirk said:


> finally after five months and 8 days of co contact physical verification done today..


 Hi manreetvirk, how was your physical verification took place? How much time they take and what question was asked ?


----------



## manreetvirk

sm_adil2002 said:


> Hi manreetvirk, how was your physical verification took place? How much time they take and what question was asked ?


They talked to my boss as I was on my duty (solving a complain of a client in his office)..they asked my boss about myself..how and when I joined..how my boss gets clients. They showed all the documents of experience and salary certificate to him and confirmed that they are signed by him..asked about the company's existence years. then checked and clicked photos of attendance register and complaint register in which we note the complaint of every client. Then they showed my pic to a neighbor of my office and asked my name..My boss asked them to wait for me and they said no need..


----------



## sm_adil2002

manreetvirk said:


> sm_adil2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi manreetvirk, how was your physical verification took place? How much time they take and what question was asked ?
> 
> 
> 
> They talked to my boss as I was on my duty (solving a complain of a client in his office)..they asked my boss about myself..how and when I joined..how my boss gets clients. They showed all the documents of experience and salary certificate to him and confirmed that they are signed by him..asked about the company's existence years. then checked and clicked photos of attendance register and complaint register in which we note the complaint of every client. Then they showed my pic to a neighbor of my office and asked my name..My boss asked them to wait for me and they said no need..
Click to expand...

Ok thanks For the details, hopefully you will get your grant very soon.


----------



## ginugeorge

*PCC should be notarized?*

I have uploaded the color scan copy of PCC to the IMMI account. Do i need to reupload the same after notarising the same?

All the mandatory documents i have uploaded is notarized. Optional documents like India PAN, Aadhaar are color scan copies, not notarized.

Do i need to reupload the non notarized ones?


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

jayaanthjv said:


> Hi Dear, Greetings, I have been waiting for 8 months, you should carry out all your chores, instead waiting idle, BTW when did you apply and did CO contact you?


Hi there, waiting for 4 months now after the last document was uploaded. On calling and contacting through mails, only getting a standard reply from the department, routine assessment in process.


----------



## mystique1234

Its been 4 weeks from when i lodged my visa. Most of my documentation is submitted.

What is the approximate time needed for a CO to get assigned?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Hi Members.

Can some please help me with this form 1221 question 24?

It says how you occupy your time and how you support yourself?

I am not employed since July 2015. I am married and my wife works and we live with my brother and his wife who are also working class.

What should I write here?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Najam276

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum and want to have your expert opinion regarding my case for visa class 190

Profession: Mechanical Engineer (Assessment positive = 15 points)
Ielts: Straight 7 = 10 points
Age: 25 = 30 points
Experience: 2 years = 0 Points
Total: 55 + 5 points State sponsor.
EOI not submitted yet

Please guide me which State should I go for the sponsorship (the one which takes the minimum time and has the maximum visas for Mechanical Engineers)? and secondly what are the chances of getting this 190 visa. 

The other option is that I repeat ielts and score straight 8, which seem quite difficult, and apply for 189 visa. Your views are welcomed. Thanks


----------



## stailions333

*ICT Security Specialist - EOI*

Dear All,

I am writing to seek insight from senior members of the forum regarding my EOI( Subclass 190) going through for NSW & Victoria. To be precise, I have 60(including age, education, PTE etc.) plus another 5 points which would sum up-to 65 points. 

And above it I have 8+ years of experience and done with my ACS(for ICT Security Specialist) a week back and received a positive report. Alongside of aforementioned, I do possess information security certifications like CISSP, CISA, CEH, CHFI, CCSK, ISO 27001:2001 LA, ITIL v3, MCTIP and currently preparing for my CISM. 

So, on this note, I would like to understand on the possibility or chances of my invite receiving a positive node from the NSW or Victoria. Any enlightenment would greatly be appreciated.

Thanks in advance :fingerscrossed: !!!!!!!


----------



## manreetvirk

Back in my senses..


----------



## stailions333

Dear All,

I am writing to seek insight from senior members of the forum regarding my EOI( Subclass 190) going through for NSW & Victoria. To be precise, I have 60(including age, education, PTE etc.) plus another 5 points which would sum up-to 65 points.

DIBP Points break down including SS - 65 points
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points
English - 10 points
Exp - 5 points
VIC SS or NSW - 5 points

And above it I have 8+ years of experience and done with my ACS(for ICT Security Specialist) a week back and received a positive report. Alongside of aforementioned, I do possess information security certifications like CISSP, CISA, CEH, CHFI, CCSK, ISO 27001:2001 LA, ITIL v3, MCTIP and currently preparing for my CISM.

So, on this note, I would like to understand on the possibility or chances of my invite receiving a positive node from the NSW or Victoria. Any enlightenment would greatly be appreciated.

Thanks in advance !!!!!!!


----------



## funnybond4u

stailions333 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am writing to seek insight from senior members of the forum regarding my EOI( Subclass 190) going through for NSW & Victoria. To be precise, I have 60(including age, education, PTE etc.) plus another 5 points which would sum up-to 65 points.
> 
> DIBP Points break down including SS - 65 points
> Age - 30 points
> Education - 15 points
> English - 10 points
> Exp - 5 points
> VIC SS or NSW - 5 points
> 
> And above it I have 8+ years of experience and done with my ACS(for ICT Security Specialist) a week back and received a positive report. Alongside of aforementioned, I do possess information security certifications like CISSP, CISA, CEH, CHFI, CCSK, ISO 27001:2001 LA, ITIL v3, MCTIP and currently preparing for my CISM.
> 
> So, on this note, I would like to understand on the possibility or chances of my invite receiving a positive node from the NSW or Victoria. Any enlightenment would greatly be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance !!!!!!!


Victoria invite chances are good for you, not sure about NSW


----------



## stailions333

funnybond4u said:


> Victoria invite chances are good for you, not sure about NSW


Hey funnybond4u bro, Thanks for boosting up my confidence.

Also bro, could you please elaborate on the triggers that you might have seen, which is warranting you to give a positive nod on my profile for Victoria. I would also like to get insight on the NSW possibilities as well. Where can I fetch assistance, could you please help me with same, if you are aware of any such source.


----------



## funnybond4u

stailions333 said:


> Hey funnybond4u bro, Thanks for boosting up my confidence.
> 
> Also bro, could you please elaborate on the triggers that you might have seen, which is warranting you to give a positive nod on my profile for Victoria. I would also like to get insight on the NSW possibilities as well. Where can I fetch assistance, could you please help me with same, if you are aware of any such source.


Through my own research, I found that Australia is in need of Information Security professionals.

I am a security professional too, and got the successful invite from Victoria 2 months back with zero certifications on my name. From your profile, you have really gained some valuable certifications, which makes me believe that your chances are very high for the invite.

May I know from which location you are?


----------



## stailions333

This is again boosting my moral even more  By the way, which domain of infosec are you in mate. Also, I am from Hyderabad. How about yours ? Can you please elaborate on your points break-up as well buddy. As you might have seen mine, it is totaling up to 65.

The reason why I had asked so, was that one of my friend got a rejection for Victoria(sub 190) last month, even though he had certs like CISSP, CISM etc. So was little curious.

Also please appraise as to which phase of process are you in now  ?


----------



## stailions333

This is again boosting my moral even more  By the way, which domain of infosec are you in mate. Also, I am from Hyderabad. How about yours ? Can you please elaborate on your points break-up as well buddy. As you might have seen mine, it is totaling up to 65.

The reason why I had asked so, was that one of my friend got a rejection for Victoria(sub 190) last month, even though he had certs like CISSP, CISM etc. So was little curious.

Also please appraise as to which phase of process are you in now


----------



## funnybond4u

stailions333 said:


> This is again boosting my moral even more  By the way, which domain of infosec are you in mate. Also, I am from Hyderabad. How about yours ? Can you please elaborate on your points break-up as well buddy. As you might have seen mine, it is totaling up to 65.
> 
> The reason why I had asked so, was that one of my friend got a rejection for Victoria(sub 190) last month, even though he had certs like CISSP, CISM etc. So was little curious.
> 
> Also please appraise as to which phase of process are you in now


Our points break down is exactly the same.

I lodged my visa last month and currently waiting for grant.

1 thing to add, I have my brother and his family in Melbourne (Aus Citizens).


----------



## Gaderaju21

sm_adil2002 said:


> Hi All,
> Have patience guys. It's all about that. The Grant will come but until that dont take stress. I m in the same boat too.


Bro...Are you still waiting for the grant


----------



## sm_adil2002

Gaderaju21 said:


> sm_adil2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> Have patience guys. It's all about that. The Grant will come but until that dont take stress. I m in the same boat too.
> 
> 
> 
> Bro...Are you still waiting for the grant
Click to expand...

Yes Bro :-( . Its about 9 months and i m still waiting. Dont know what to do instead of waiting.


----------



## Raj M

sm_adil2002 said:


> Yes Bro :-( . Its about 9 months and i m still waiting. Dont know what to do instead of waiting.


9 months ??? 190 processing time is 3 months. Any rrason why they are taking so much time ?


----------



## sm_adil2002

Raj M said:


> sm_adil2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Bro :-( . Its about 9 months and i m still waiting. Dont know what to do instead of waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 9 months ??? 190 processing time is 3 months. Any reason why they are taking so much time ?
Click to expand...

Dont know why they are taking so much time. Whenever asked, Standard reply "it can take several months to gain any necessary, health, character and national security clearances from other agencies".


----------



## kashifehsan123

*Grant Recieved*

Dear All,

After a long wait of around 1 year and 3 days I got my visa on 4th July-2016.

Visa lodged on 1st July-2015.

And sorry for late update.

lane: :second::boxing:


----------



## Raj M

sm_adil2002 said:


> Dont know why they are taking so much time. Whenever asked, Standard reply "it can take several months to gain any necessary, health, character and national security clearances from other agencies".


what was the usual processing time when you applied ??


----------



## manreetvirk

kashifehsan123 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> After a long wait of around 1 year and 3 days I got my visa on 4th July-2016.
> 
> Visa lodged on 1st July-2015.
> 
> And sorry for late update.
> 
> lane: :second::boxing:


Congratulation and enjoy the movement...


----------



## gvbrin

Can any one Please share CDR sample for EA Assessment for 263311 Telecommunications Engineer 

Thanks
Vijay


----------



## johard

EOI Updated -22-Mar-16,
189 ->65
190(NSW) ->70
Invitation recevied 07-April-16 (Visa 190)
Application logded on 02-May-2016
CO contacted-14-Jun-2016
CO asked for :
Singapore PCC
Financial Evidences
Medicals
Done and uploaded on 20-Jun-2016
Status updated "Assessment under progress" on 12-Jul-2016.
Still waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaitttttttttttng... how long...whats happening........................


----------



## Gaderaju21

johard said:


> EOI Updated -22-Mar-16,
> 189 ->65
> 190(NSW) ->70
> Invitation recevied 07-April-16 (Visa 190)
> Application logded on 02-May-2016
> CO contacted-14-Jun-2016
> CO asked for :
> Singapore PCC
> Financial Evidences
> Medicals
> Done and uploaded on 20-Jun-2016
> Status updated "Assessment under progress" on 12-Jul-2016.
> Still waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaitttttttttttng... how long...whats happening........................


Nobody Knows how long....only secret patience..i am waiting past 95 days...see the above post

someone waiting from 9 Months and someone got grant after a year and 4 days

some people got in 8days..as per my knowledge it's a record..other than that Nobody knows..

be with patience...you will get it...till then watch the game


----------



## Luckyshetty

What could be the reason for delay. Especially who are waiting since 9 months,,


----------



## b allen

Day 229 and waiting

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckyshetty

333 days completed, wait continues £?


----------



## Viveknagpal

Hey guys I see ppl who are in the same boat as I'm it's been 250 days since I filled my visa 190 and waiting ever since......don't know what to do?


----------



## amitasil

Hi Guys,

I am new to this thread and wanted to share that I have received invite from VIC on 19th Aug 2016 for Subclass 190.
I am planning to lodge the VISA request next week.
Can you please share some DOs and DONTs and tips for fast processing if any?

Thanks in advance!

Amit Rawat


----------



## y2j

Hi Guys,

Applied for 190 NSW
ICT business analyst 
Date: 2/6/2016
Points: 65 with 5 points for sponsor

No invite yet. Anyone have an idea when the invite will come through? 

Thank you.


----------



## Jamil Sid

Dear Friends,
I filled EOI form before yesterday,Today morning I get the invitation from Queensland.
Now the issue is that I already had taken approval from Vetassess for 3.6 years means 5 points one and the half year before and also I upload my outcome report in EOI. Now I have been working in same the organization and same the position, so during filling form in point break down list they show my 10 points for job. So the question is that they will ask me to do the Vetassess again for point advisory test.
Secondly, Please inform what will job opportunities in Queensland, If someone has experience please inform me.


----------



## Jigarvrutika

Hi guys
I have submitted nsw eoi as a cook december 2015 with 60 points 
Any one here who submitted eoi as a cook and received their invitation 
Plz rply


----------



## tuyen.tran

why so long, can any one tell a good reason? at least we should know how far the road ahead?


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

tuyen.tran said:


> why so long, can any one tell a good reason? at least we should know how far the road ahead?


Unfortunately, the problem is there is no contact in DIBP who gives the status regarding our applications. It is just the standard reply over email or phone. I believe they need to improve their process but maybe they have their own problems as it must be a huge number of applications being coming over to them from world wide....


----------



## Viveknagpal

307 days:cold_sweat:


----------



## immigrant589

I have just lodged a visa application for 190 Visa with my wife and 2 children. 
1. I need suggestions regarding the next process. 
2. Shall I do the medical now or shall I wait for CO assignment. 
3. Shall I do the PCC now or wait for CO. Will PCC be done for kids(under 5)?

Thanks


----------



## Imran_Taufique

immigrant589 said:


> I have just lodged a visa application for 190 Visa with my wife and 2 children.
> 1. I need suggestions regarding the next process.
> 2. Shall I do the medical now or shall I wait for CO assignment.
> 3. Shall I do the PCC now or wait for CO. Will PCC be done for kids(under 5)?
> 
> Thanks


*@immigrant589* - 
1. Upload PCC and all other docs. Payslips, Employment Letters, Tax proofs, etc. Complete you Medicals
2. Please complete your medicals. No need to wait for CO assignment
3. Complete and upload PCC also before even CO asks. PCC is only needed for Adults above 18.


----------



## immigrant589

Imran_Taufique said:


> *@immigrant589* -
> 1. Upload PCC and all other docs. Payslips, Employment Letters, Tax proofs, etc. Complete you Medicals
> 2. Please complete your medicals. No need to wait for CO assignment
> 3. Complete and upload PCC also before even CO asks. PCC is only needed for Adults above 18.


Thanks, yesterday CO has been assigned and demanded for the required documents, medical and PCC


----------



## Imran_Taufique

immigrant589 said:


> Thanks, yesterday CO has been assigned and demanded for the required documents, medical and PCC


*@immigrant589 * - Wish you luck and a speedy GRANT....


----------



## Prof2020

I submitted EOI for visa subclass 190 with 65 points hoping that the additional 5 points from state sponsorship will earn me a total of 70 points.

In view of the highly competitive nature of my nominated occupation (Accountant: General), I have been thinking of how to increase my points and get an invitation to apply.

My occupation appears on both SOL and CSOL lists; the closest occupation that match my spouse's current job role is "Financial Institution Branch Manager" which also appears on CSOL.

My questions;

-Has anyone on this forum gotten a positive assessment from VETASSESS on "Financial Institution Branch Manager" or a closely related occupation? What documents did you submit to get a "winning" application?

-In view of the acclaimed tough nature of VETASSESS, is it worth it to stake AUD810 on their skill assessment and hope to get a positive assessment from them? What has been flashing through my mind for the past few days is the possibility getting additional 5 points from "partner points" since both "Accountant: General" and "Financial Institution Branch Manager" are on CSOL list.

-If we are going ahead with VETASSESS, would it be necessary to go through their Skill Assessment Support (SAS) which includes Document Checking and Consultation Services and spend additional AUD330 on that? Any special benefits?

-Beyond the advertised timeline, how long does VETASSESS assessment takes in reality? 

Please drop your comments/observations/suggestions/recommendations.


----------



## Jamil Sid

Dear Folks,
Can I do the medical before submitting the fees 6300 AUS. 
If yes how can?


----------



## aka_1178

Golden email this morning ...


261311
55+5 (English-Proficient)
QLD

EOI created - 22 Jul
State invitation to apply for Nomination - 25 Jul
Visa Nomination - 28 Jul
PCC - 5 Sep 16
Visa applied - 24 Sep
CO allocated - 5 Oct
Medical - 20 Oct
Visa Grant - 9 Nov
IED - 5 Sep 17


----------



## vsml

Folks,
Can some one please respond to my query if you too came across my senario. I have applied for India PCC in chennai, but the address I have given in the PCC application is different from the address in my passport because my home town and the work location are different states. Can someone tell me will this slow down the process of PCC? how long does it take for me to get my PCC? Does it have any verification process like in person visit to my current address or a phone call?

Regards,
Suren


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

Jamil Sid said:


> Dear Folks,
> Can I do the medical before submitting the fees 6300 AUS.
> If yes how can?


Hi,

I do not think so because u wud require the HAP ID for medicals which will come after the payment...

Regards,
Ankur


----------



## pipebritop

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I do not think so because u wud require the HAP ID for medicals which will come after the payment...
> 
> Regards,
> Ankur


Yes you can. I did it. Go to immiaccount and then you can create your HAP ID. Follow the instructions in the forum for the specific steps. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay2551

Hi I have a problem in logging in to skill select I cant Update my EOI can anyone help?????


----------



## saqi

Normally how much time is taken for first CO contact after lodging visa and submitting the fees.


----------



## two2

If you have submitted all documents in one go, there may be a direct grant with no CO contact. I got my CO first and only email in 3 weeks from application submission. 

Rgds/T2



saqi said:


> Normally how much time is taken for first CO contact after lodging visa and submitting the fees.


----------



## Boparai_Gurwinder

two2 said:


> If you have submitted all documents in one go, there may be a direct grant with no CO contact. I got my CO first and only email in 3 weeks from application submission.
> 
> Rgds/T2


HI,

I am about to create immi account. Can you please tell me what steps I should follow like Should I upload PCC Medical while lodging application.

Can you please shed some light on what exactly documents I should upload, so I can clear myself.

Thanks.


----------



## Jamil Sid

saqi said:


> Normally how much time is taken for first CO contact after lodging visa and submitting the fees.


15 days to one month.


----------



## Jamil Sid

Boparai_Gurwinder said:


> HI,
> 
> I am about to create immi account. Can you please tell me what steps I should follow like Should I upload PCC Medical while lodging application.
> 
> Can you please shed some light on what exactly documents I should upload, so I can clear myself.
> 
> Thanks.


Brother, there is one tutorial on youtube, you should watch it.


----------



## Jamil Sid

Boparai_Gurwinder said:


> HI,
> 
> I am about to create immi account. Can you please tell me what steps I should follow like Should I upload PCC Medical while lodging application.
> 
> Can you please shed some light on what exactly documents I should upload, so I can clear myself.
> 
> Thanks.


Bopari you should submit the fees first then you will able to upload the documents including ur PCC and Medical


----------



## alali

*visa 190 - cpm 133111*

points. 55, pte.50, CPM 133111

so i will try to get state nomination +5 so i can reach 60 points kindly any one know for NSW when they will send the invitation or the expected time period to reply?
thanks in advance


----------



## andreyx108b

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I do not think so because u wud require the HAP ID for medicals which will come after the payment...
> 
> Regards,
> Ankur


you can generate HAP ID via MyHelath Declarations. 

It is advised to get meds done prior to co contact to expedite processing.


----------



## Boparai_Gurwinder

can anyone please tell me what size should be for one pdf file to upload in immi account.


----------



## andreyx108b

Boparai_Gurwinder said:


> can anyone please tell me what size should be for one pdf file to upload in immi account.




Not more than 5mb as far as i recall


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## adckbj88

Hi All,

I have to accept the invite I received from VIC, however wanted to ensure to add all the documents instead of waiting for the CO to ask for. In that context I have a few queries

1) I am waiting for my PCC report to arrive - can i upload rest of the documents and than add this document?
2) does the system allow to add more documents till the CO is assigned
3) or once i apply the visa and upload the documents the system freezes and only the CO can unfreeze by requesting additional documents

Please suggest as I have all the documents including medicals but awaiting for the PCC which is expected in 10 days.


----------



## adckbj88

amitasil said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this thread and wanted to share that I have received invite from VIC on 19th Aug 2016 for Subclass 190.
> I am planning to lodge the VISA request next week.
> Can you please share some DOs and DONTs and tips for fast processing if any?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> I Know by this time you eould be in Australia, Is is possible that yiu can be some help to me as I am looking for the same advise which you have been in the past
> 
> Regards


----------



## rohan2015

*Mechanical Engineer*

Any *Mechanical Engineers* who applied for SS through *190* awaiting invite or received invite? Please share no of points and your timeline:

Mine is below: 

SkillSelect 189 and 190 EOI: 26th Dec 2016
VIC 190 Application: 12th Jan 2017
VIC 190 ACK: 13th Jan 2017
Invite: XXX
Grant:XXX
Points = 65 incl 5 SS points


----------



## venkatram

*262113-190 NSW with 55+5*

Hello Guys,

I have submitted EOI on 17th Jan, 2017 for NSW under stream 2 for 262113-Systems Administrator for 190 visa with 55+5 points.

How long I can expect to receive invitation!!? In fact, do I get invitation 

Point breakup as follows:

Age - 30
Education - 15
English - 10
SS- 5

ACS gave positive result but even though I have 6+ years of experience, ACS didn't give me points for exp as my education is not relevant to job!

Please help me to understand and let me know how long I should wait or can I keep my expectations live


----------



## dink2s

adckbj88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have to accept the invite I received from VIC, however wanted to ensure to add all the documents instead of waiting for the CO to ask for. In that context I have a few queries
> 
> 1) I am waiting for my PCC report to arrive - can i upload rest of the documents and than add this document?
> 2) does the system allow to add more documents till the CO is assigned
> 3) or once i apply the visa and upload the documents the system freezes and only the CO can unfreeze by requesting additional documents
> 
> Please suggest as I have all the documents including medicals but awaiting for the PCC which is expected in 10 days.


Not sure about what happens when the CO is assigned but you can add documents before that.
I lodged my visa application on 25th jan and I uploaded some documents the next day and even today.

You can lodge the visa application and then add PCC when it arrives.


----------



## rohan2015

Received 190 invite! 




rohan2015 said:


> Any *Mechanical Engineers* who applied for SS through *190* awaiting invite or received invite? Please share no of points and your timeline:
> 
> Mine is below:
> 
> SkillSelect 189 and 190 EOI: 26th Dec 2016
> VIC 190 Application: 12th Jan 2017
> VIC 190 ACK: 13th Jan 2017
> Invite: XXX
> Grant:XXX
> Points = 65 incl 5 SS points


----------



## venkatram

Congratulations Rohan


----------



## Oz_man

Hi,

I submitted EOI's today for 189 and 190 for NSW as below, for System analyst role,


1) NSW 190 Sub class: 70 points including SS
( Age 25, Edu 15, Eng 20 ( L 90, R 87, W 90, S 90), Exp 5, and SS 5)

2) 189 Sub class: 65 points

Please let me know is there any chance to get 190 NSW Invite sooner?
as I know there is long backlog for 189 subclass for system analyst role, the waiting period is an year?

Thanks


----------



## aminn_524

Same situation here, 70 for NSW and 65 for 189, my major is Software Engineering, anyone knows how long it would take?


----------



## markymark5

How long will it take to get an invite for 190-VIC assuming you have 70pts including SS?


----------



## chentooz

Hello Friends,
I have been a silent observer & reader in this forum.
It's been a long journey & I have reached 65 Points (w/o SS) to apply under 190 NSW for 262113.
The EOI was submitted on 04-Apr-2017 with 70 Points (65+5).
Age:
Updated the same in Immitracker as well & now, I am waiting for the invite.
Much appreciated, if anyone can throw some light on when the invite can be expected for above points.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rajeash

Hello Friends,

I got below points
Age - 25 points
Experience - 15 points
Education - 15 points
State sponsorship - 5 points
total 60 points
EOI submitted on 13th April 2017
State sponsored(PR)- (190 subclass)
135112 (ICT Project Manager)

Can any one say how long will it take for the process?
Is theere any options for Project Manager now?


----------



## sujal1987

andreyx108b said:


> Not more than 5mb as far as i recall
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Max 2 MB for each type of document


----------



## venkatram

Hello,

I'm with same code-262113. Got invite very recently with 55+5 after 4 months of wait.

With your score (70), 1 more month will be max as per my knowledge.



chentooz said:


> Hello Friends,
> I have been a silent observer & reader in this forum.
> It's been a long journey & I have reached 65 Points (w/o SS) to apply under 190 NSW for 262113.
> The EOI was submitted on 04-Apr-2017 with 70 Points (65+5).
> Age:
> Updated the same in Immitracker as well & now, I am waiting for the invite.
> Much appreciated, if anyone can throw some light on when the invite can be expected for above points.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## chentooz

venkatram said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm with same code-262113. Got invite very recently with 55+5 after 4 months of wait.
> 
> With your score (70), 1 more month will be max as per my knowledge.


Hi Venkat,
May be I didn't update in this thread.
Yes. I received the invite on 5th May & NSW Approval on 12th May. 
I am in the process of collecting documents for VISA Application.


----------



## venkatram

Fantastic. I'm almost near to you 

All the best.



chentooz said:


> Hi Venkat,
> May be I didn't update in this thread.
> Yes. I received the invite on 5th May & NSW Approval on 12th May.
> I am in the process of collecting documents for VISA Application.


----------



## Scom5

Actuary 224111
Hi all, can anyone advise me of possible timeline for my wifes details below. We currently live in South Australia on my 457 and want to apply for EOI for NSW PR.

190 Visa NSW
AGE 30pts
ENGLISH 20pts
Experience 0pts
QUALIFICATION 15pts
STATE SPONSORSHIP 5pts
TOTAL 65+5 (70)

We will be applying for EOI in about 3 weeks as soon as our Police clearance arrives. So approx 20th June 2017.

Thank you


----------



## aafs88

Hi Guys,

Need your suggestion. Below are my Visa process details:
ANZSCO Code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
PTEAcademic: L-90,R-90,W-84,S-90 (25-May-2017)
Points: Age=30, Exp=10, Deg=15, PTE=20, SSP=5, Total= 80
Applied to Vetasses for assessment: 17 May 2017
Received positive outcome from Vetasses: 31 May 2017 

My Occupation is open only under Tasmania at the moment, where I don't think there are enough job opportunities for me. Under South Australia, it is open under some 'Special Conditions Apply' list, so I am unsure of the chances there. 

When according to you should I file an EOI? I am confused as to what my next step should be. Should I wait until 1st July for other states quotas to (hopefully) open up?

Does anyone have any idea about NSW High Points category?

Any help in this regard and the timelines would be highly appreciated. 

Thanks & regards,
Aafreen


----------



## Guest

wow. your profile looks good. i suggest wait till july as many states will open/close categories and you will have a chance to go to your desired state depending on availability. meanwhile you can still apply to tasmania if you think you might be considering settling there. if not, best is to wait till july until you receive further updates.



aafs88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your suggestion. Below are my Visa process details:
> ANZSCO Code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
> PTEAcademic: L-90,R-90,W-84,S-90 (25-May-2017)
> Points: Age=30, Exp=10, Deg=15, PTE=20, SSP=5, Total= 80
> Applied to Vetasses for assessment: 17 May 2017
> Received positive outcome from Vetasses: 31 May 2017
> 
> My Occupation is open only under Tasmania at the moment, where I don't think there are enough job opportunities for me. Under South Australia, it is open under some 'Special Conditions Apply' list, so I am unsure of the chances there.
> 
> When according to you should I file an EOI? I am confused as to what my next step should be. Should I wait until 1st July for other states quotas to (hopefully) open up?
> 
> Does anyone have any idea about NSW High Points category?
> 
> Any help in this regard and the timelines would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Aafreen


----------



## Starzzz

Hello friends,

I recieved my 190 invite for Vic on 9 Feb after which I have submitted Visa application on 16 Mar whiçh is more than 3 months now. I got my CO assigned on 27 Mar and have responded to all queries and uploaded all docs (PCC medicals and any other requests by CO) by 3 Apr. I had missed out on informing the state after visa application, I did so after I received their mail on 3 June. 
Has there been any revisions to processing timeline by DIBP as I have already exceeded the 3 months processing period as stated on liveinvictoria website. Any information on this will be appreciated.

My stats:
Initial Application to Vic - 17 Oct, EOI recd for Vic (190 visa) - 9 Feb, Visa application - 16 Mar, CO assigned/CO query - 27 Mar, Responded to CO - 3 Apr, Visa Grant awaited !!!


----------



## NB

Starzzz said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I recieved my 190 invite for Vic on 9 Feb after which I have submitted Visa application on 16 Mar whiçh is more than 3 months now. I got my CO assigned on 27 Mar and have responded to all queries and uploaded all docs (PCC medicals and any other requests by CO) by 3 Apr. I had missed out on informing the state after visa application, I did so after I received their mail on 3 June.
> Has there been any revisions to processing timeline by DIBP as I have already exceeded the 3 months processing period as stated on liveinvictoria website. Any information on this will be appreciated.
> 
> My stats:
> Initial Application to Vic - 17 Oct, EOI recd for Vic (190 visa) - 9 Feb, Visa application - 16 Mar, CO assigned/CO query - 27 Mar, Responded to CO - 3 Apr, Visa Grant awaited !!!


Live in Victoria has nothing to do with the grant of the visa
Their role was limited to giving you the invite which they have given.
Their role is over and now DIBP rules will prevail

As per DIBP latest data, there is a delay of 7-13 months in processing 190 class application 

So you have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## High Spirits

Did you get the visa?


----------



## Starzzz

High Spirits said:


> Did you get the visa?


If that's for me then no I am still awaiting grant. And the timelines for processing is 7-13 month average as per DIBP website, so guess patience is all I gotta keep.
Can some one confirm if the annual number of invitations to send get reset in July?


----------



## NB

Starzzz said:


> If that's for me then no I am still awaiting grant. And the timelines for processing is 7-13 month average as per DIBP website, so guess patience is all I gotta keep.
> Can some one confirm if the annual number of invitations to send get reset in July?


The total number of grants to be made is reset in July
This year also it is 190,000 like last year

Cheers


----------



## Starzzz

newbienz said:


> Starzzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's for me then no I am still awaiting grant. And the timelines for processing is 7-13 month average as per DIBP website, so guess patience is all I gotta keep.
> Can some one confirm if the annual number of invitations to send get reset in July?
> 
> 
> 
> The total number of grants to be made is reset in July
> This year also it is 190,000 like last year
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply. That's some relief and another reason to keep my hopes up.


----------



## Starzzz

Scom5 said:


> Actuary 224111
> Hi all, can anyone advise me of possible timeline for my wifes details below. We currently live in South Australia on my 457 and want to apply for EOI for NSW PR.
> 
> 190 Visa NSW
> AGE 30pts
> ENGLISH 20pts
> Experience 0pts
> QUALIFICATION 15pts
> STATE SPONSORSHIP 5pts
> TOTAL 65+5 (70)
> 
> We will be applying for EOI in about 3 weeks as soon as our Police clearance arrives. So approx 20th June 2017.
> 
> Thank you


As per what I have known, the police clearance and medicals are required after you receive the state invite during the visa application stage. With that said, you can apply for EOI if all supporting documents and information are ready. Others on the forum may correct me if I am wrong with my understanding of the process.


----------



## Guriqbal singh 29

Hello. I am new to this group
Has anyone idea about the grants flow in july


----------



## NB

Guriqbal singh 29 said:


> Hello. I am new to this group
> Has anyone idea about the grants flow in july


Please read this thread carefully 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

Most of your questions will be answered

Cheers


----------



## Guriqbal singh 29

newbienz said:


> Guriqbal singh 29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I am new to this group
> Has anyone idea about the grants flow in july
> 
> 
> 
> Please read this thread carefully
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html
> 
> Most of your questions will be answered
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot dear??


----------



## Guriqbal singh 29

I am claiming 60 points including state nomination. Have filed visa two months back. Should i give ielts again for a better score and increase the points. Or does that not matter at this stage once the visa is filed


----------



## NB

Guriqbal singh 29 said:


> I am claiming 60 points including state nomination. Have filed visa two months back. Should i give ielts again for a better score and increase the points. Or does that not matter at this stage once the visa is filed



I am presuming that you have only filed EOI and have not got the invite
If so:

If you get a better score, you can at any point of time, revise your EOI And dramatically increase the chances of invite

If you have already got the invite and submitted your visa application with the fees, then increasing the scores by giving IELTS is useless 

Cheers


----------



## Guriqbal singh 29

I already have the state nomination and filed the visa fees. 
Thanks a lot for clearing my doubt..


----------



## suman_87

Dear members,

I have created an EOI with 60 points (including state sponsorship) for state sponsorship to NSW on 01/05/2017. I have applied for 233214 - Structural Engineer. Does anyone have the idea about how long I have to wait to be invited by NSW?

Suman


----------



## NB

suman_87 said:


> Dear members,
> 
> I have created an EOI with 60 points (including state sponsorship) for state sponsorship to NSW on 01/05/2017. I have applied for 233214 - Structural Engineer. Does anyone have the idea about how long I have to wait to be invited by NSW?
> 
> Suman


States sponsorship do not follow any fixed pattern so it isn't possible to predict the same 

You have to wait patiently as long as it takes

Cheers


----------



## nir

I have shown my job offer to full fill the mandatory requirement to get 190 invite. However, as per the agreement, I should present at the office within 3 months. So, are there anyways to fast track Visa application or do they consider this as a priority?


----------



## rajesh.prabha10

*cla*

Hello experts,

I have applied EOI for NSW with 55+5(60 pts) under 261313 (Software Engineer).I am aware of the fact that i wont get reply in near future with just 60 pts.Meanwhile I am trying to increase my score in PTE.Please clarify my below query.

I have been working as a software engineer from October 2010.But my relevant experience is calculated only after November 2014 after my ACS Skill Assesment.
So as of now I am not eligible to claim 5 points from occupation.Post this year november, as per ACS evaluation i will complete 3 years overseas experience,
provided if I am in same occupation and same role i should be able to claim 5 points.So post this November skill select automatically evaluates my experience and lend me 5 points or 
again i need to send for ACS evaluation in december? or do I need to submit any proof that I am still working in same role and company ? please help me out here


----------



## Bodhraj

Hello everyone ..How much months is now showing on the official website


----------



## Drsumitbansal

Hi Friends, 
I have submitted my EOI as recruitment consultant (ANZSCO 223112). My total points are 70+5, submitted my EOI in Aug'17. kindly guide and share your views on chances of getting a go ahead as i am unable to see many friends who have applied under this category.


----------



## chummy.singh

Hi everyone

I want to apply for subclass 190 this year. I am engineering graduate currently on subclass 476 and working as *Estimator and Detailer* falls under *Architectural, Building & Surveying Technicians ANZSCO 312199*. According to my current point test I am at 50 points (Bachelor degree *15*+PTE 65 all* 10*+Age *25*). I will be with full 1 year experience in next few months that will turn it to *55*. 

My question is..... Am I eligible to make an EOI for the same and what are the chances to get a state nomination? 
....I am planning to go for skill assessment this month, should I wait for my experience to be completed and then go for skill assessment.
....How much time is required for skill assessment and state nomination these days?

Thanks.


----------



## anand.rajasekar20

Hi guys, 

Has anyone received an invite to the state nominated visa (subclass190) with 60 points?

My ANZCODE is ICT Sales Representative - 225213

I have logged EOI on 15/11/2018 still waiting for a response.


----------



## AA189

Hi all.
I submitted my EOI for ANZCO-133111-COnstruction Project Manager for 190 Visa with 60 Points (55+5) on 8th March 2018. Are there any chances of getting an invite with this score for the said ANZCO?


----------



## Dilpreet786

You got it??


----------

